# Reppn The ATX



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:worship: :worship: I LIKE MY RIDE, ITS MY 1st CAR, NOT BAD


----------



## kyle22 (Jun 11, 2006)

welcome sick ride bro


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

is that car in knights of pleasure


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

YES SIRR, NOT ONLY AM I A MEMBER, IM ALSO THE PRESIDEENT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

was sup alex :wave:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

nice ride


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

now ur a post whore...welcome to LIL...bout time :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:worship: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

cant wait till you get out of the shop....then maybe you can take us cruzin in it... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

BUT OF COURSE :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 12 2007, 07:13 AM~7459959
> *now ur a post whore...welcome to LIL...bout time :thumbsup:
> *


N GROWEN


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: TTT for Knights of Pleasure


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 11 2007, 09:26 PM~7458299
> *YES SIRR, NOT ONLY AM I A MEMBER, IM ALSO THE PRESIDEENT
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 19cutty84 (Oct 13, 2006)

badass ride
:thumbsup:


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 12 2007, 03:56 PM~7463013
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*<span style=\'colorurple\'>TTT</span>* :cheesy:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

what up Austin


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wow:doing some improvements


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

nice any pics of the rest of the members rides


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

miklo


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

OZ  








TONY :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

CARLOS  








LAMARK :cheesy:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:scrutinize:

was lamark dead lifting the cutty?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

WE ALSO HAVE RIDES W/22N^








SUNSHINE :biggrin: 








BIG RICK :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DAVID ON 24" :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 13 2007, 07:02 AM~7467898
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn what happend to your oil pan


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 13 2007, 07:13 AM~7467928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I seen this dude at advanced one night, nice baby linc.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

hey tell rick to post up picks from that minishow in sunday with those rappers, I know he has some.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 13 2007, 08:16 AM~7468177
> *damn what happend to your oil pan
> *


FRED DROPPED IT MOVIN IT 2 THE BOOTH :uh:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 13 2007, 08:21 AM~7468191
> *FRED DROPPED IT MOVIN IT 2 THE BOOTH :uh:
> *


pendejo, fred i mean


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 13 2007, 08:23 AM~7468204
> *pendejo,  fred i mean
> *


HE LEARND HES REPLACIN IT OUT OF POCKET(HIS)


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

WHAT IT DEW ALEX


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 13 2007, 07:02 AM~7467898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow ur gettin ur car repainted or just the motor


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

What's Up, Alex and the Knights! ! ! Loong time no see, been too busy working and getting ready for my ugh wedding.....


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

ARE THEY STILL HANGING OUT AT THE PARK ON SUNDAYS ??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Mar 13 2007, 02:34 PM~7469995
> *What's Up, Alex and the Knights! ! !    Loong time no see, been too busy working and getting ready for my ugh wedding.....
> *


u mean the lenchin....run.run :biggrin: j/j send me an invite


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 12 2007, 07:13 AM~7459959
> *now ur a post whore...welcome to LIL...bout time :thumbsup:
> *



lol uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 13 2007, 07:37 AM~7467999
> *WE ALSO HAVE RIDES W/22N^
> 
> 
> ...



i miss my car. :banghead: :banghead: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

hey RICK post them pics, i know you got some, so stop being a hoe and post the bitches up!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 13 2007, 03:32 PM~7470284
> *ARE THEY STILL HANGING OUT AT THE PARK ON SUNDAYS ??
> *


yes n no, sometyms its crunk n sometyms not, more big wheels than lolos


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 13 2007, 03:52 PM~7470389
> *i miss my car.  :banghead:  :banghead:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



What happened to your ride? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 13 2007, 07:02 AM~7467898
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looking good


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

he got hit n its getn the whole car paintd Capitol City


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 13 2007, 03:55 PM~7470414
> *What happened to your ride? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



right now it is in the shop


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 13 2007, 03:59 PM~7470434
> *right now it is in the shop
> *



what color r u going with?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 13 2007, 02:54 PM~7470408
> *yes n no, sometyms its crunk n sometyms not, more big wheels than lolos
> *


LETS CHANGE THAT !! THIS SUMMER !! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 13 2007, 04:00 PM~7470446
> *what color r u going with?
> *


its still blackw/ a little fipflop


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 13 2007, 04:03 PM~7470461
> *LETS CHANGE THAT !! THIS SUMMER !!  :biggrin:
> *


im with you bro


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 13 2007, 04:03 PM~7470461
> *LETS CHANGE THAT !! THIS SUMMER !!  :biggrin:
> *


I'M DOWN WIT THAT...HELL YA!!!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 13 2007, 04:04 PM~7470467
> *its still blackw/ a little fipflop
> *


a little? big rick needs that bitch to shine, make that big body stand out.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 13 2007, 04:07 PM~7470486
> *a little?  big rick needs that bitch to shine, make that big body stand out.
> *


IT'LL SHINE,LIKE 4 COATS OF CLEAR,JUST KEEP DA LADIES OFF IT


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 13 2007, 03:06 PM~7470484
> *I'M DOWN WIT THAT...HELL YA!!!
> *


WE NEED TO FIND A HANG OUT FOR SATURDAY NIGHTS !! LIKE BACK IN THE MID 90'S !!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 13 2007, 04:10 PM~7470511
> *WE NEED TO FIND A HANG OUT FOR SATURDAY NIGHTS !! LIKE BACK IN THE MID 90'S !!
> *


I WAS THINKN THE OLD WAL-MART ST.ELMO ...FUCK DA COPS MIND UP


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

COOL RIDE FOO!!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 13 2007, 04:15 PM~7470547
> *I WAS THINKN THE OLD WAL-MART ST.ELMO ...FUCK DA COPS MIND UP
> *


thats cool, becauses riverside is getting too rough these days


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 13 2007, 03:15 PM~7470547
> *I WAS THINKN THE OLD WAL-MART ST.ELMO ...FUCK DA COPS MIND UP
> *


I WAS THINKING SOMEWHERE CLOSER TO DOWN TOWN !! WE CAN HAVE SOME FRIENDLY HOPPS :biggrin: AND HAVE FUN ENJOY THE SUMMER !!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

[uote=INDIVIDUALS*512*,Mar 13 2007, 07:04 PM~7471619]
I WAS THINKING SOMEWHERE CLOSER TO DOWN TOWN !! WE CAN HAVE SOME FRIENDLY HOPPS :biggrin: AND HAVE FUN ENJOY THE SUMMER !!
[/quote]
yea, but where? :dunno:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> [uote=INDIVIDUALS*512*,Mar 13 2007, 07:04 PM~7471619]
> I WAS THINKING SOMEWHERE CLOSER TO DOWN TOWN !! WE CAN HAVE SOME FRIENDLY HOPPS :biggrin: AND HAVE FUN ENJOY THE SUMMER !!


yea, but where? :dunno:
[/quote]
WHAT ABOUT THE PALMER EVENT CENTER ?? HOW LONG YOU BEEN LOWRIDIN ??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

u from austin? palmer event is a parkin garage.we have a member that works at HOOTERS,C c what we can do. bbeen 10 yrs or so


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 13 2007, 06:32 PM~7471835
> *u from austin? palmer event is a parkin garage.we have a member that works at HOOTERS,C c what we can do. bbeen 10 yrs or so
> *


YEA IM IN AUSTIN !! IVE BEEN LOWRIDIN SINCE BACK WHEN THEY USE TO HANG OUT BEHIND THE WENDYS ON 7TH STREET BETWEEN 6TH AND 7TH .


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

i have a frind that wants 2 know if u know BIG J from r.r.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 13 2007, 06:48 PM~7471971
> *i have a frind that wants 2 know if u know BIG J from r.r.
> *


YEA WHOS YOUR FREIND ??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

his name....................BIG ROB :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 13 2007, 06:51 PM~7472003
> *his name....................BIG ROB :biggrin:
> *


TELL HIM WHATS UP !! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 13 2007, 06:55 PM~7472042
> *:thumbsup:
> *


TELL HIM TO GET READY FOR THE SUMMER SO WE CAN THIS LOWRIDIN THING CRACKIN AGAIN !!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

HES WORKN ON IT ,U GON 2 CINCO D MAYO SHOW?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 13 2007, 07:09 PM~7472156
> *HES WORKN ON IT ,U GON 2 CINCO D MAYO SHOW?
> *


NO MY RIDE WONT BE READY !! IM TRYING TO MAKE IT FOR HOUSTON .


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

COOL ILL C YA IN HOUSTON.DID U PRE REG YET


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 13 2007, 07:16 PM~7472219
> *COOL ILL C YA IN HOUSTON.DID U PRE REG YET
> *


NO NOT YET


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

WE DID IT MIGHT GET FULL,BEE N THE ONLY TX SHOW


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 13 2007, 07:24 PM~7472289
> *WE DID IT MIGHT GET FULL,BEE N THE ONLY TX SHOW
> *


HOW MUCH WAS IT ??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I BLIEVE $25


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

where you at alex? :dunno:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

That oil pan look nice thats how Capital City does it. They let other people do thier work. Oh you know you seen them do my car with some glue and sheetmetal. But that's right, you got money coming in at the end of every month and thats why they love you right now.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Mar 14 2007, 09:57 AM~7475726
> *That oil pan look nice thats how Capital City does it.  They let other people do thier work. Oh you know you seen them do my car with some glue and sheetmetal.  But that's right, you got money coming in at the end of every month and thats why they love you right now.
> *


SHOWS WHAT U KNOW,THEY DONT GET ANY OF THAT MONEY,N DONT HATE ON ME CAUSE U DIDNT PAY UR BILL, I PAY MINE.THE OIL PAN IS BN REPLACE W/ A NEW 1.


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 14 2007, 10:04 AM~7475762
> *SHOWS WHAT U KNOW,THEY DONT GET ANY OF THAT MONEY,N DONT HATE ON ME CAUSE U DIDNT PAY UR BILL, I PAY MINE.THE OIL PAN IS BN REPLACE W/ A NEW 1.
> *


Im not hating on you bro, but my money was in my pocket. I was just waiting for him to finish. I wasnt going to give it to him upfront because you knoe how he was last time.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

U SHOULD OF PAIDTHEN,THAT WAY U HAVE UR CAR DONE,PAINT ALEAST


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

If you you were real homeboy, you would of stood up for me. Tell everybody the truth about what happened.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

IM FRIENDS 2 BOTH PARTYS,IM NOT GETTN CAUGHT N THE MIX N WHATS THE TRUTH?


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

We been boyz for years, thats cool. I'll halla at you later.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

KOOL,LATERS


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 13 2007, 03:47 PM~7470363
> *:cheesy:
> u mean the lenchin....run.run :biggrin: j/j send me an invite
> *



Yup, Nah it's all good, she's gotten my shit together, even have a savings for me to get an oldie (51 or 52 chevy) down the road. Working on my grandson's pedal car, going to show it at the Kids for Kars Show at the texas school for the deaf. Just got it muraled last week, Looks BAD ASS! ! !

Oh and for Sho ya'll are gettin an invite...3 more months...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Mar 14 2007, 10:08 AM~7475784
> *Im not hating on you bro, but my money was in my pocket.  I was just waiting for him to finish.  I wasnt going to give it to him upfront because you knoe how he was last time.
> *



in all honestly if u knew how they did buisness, why would u take ur pride and joy back? :uh: and for buttin heads w/ a homeboy over this, u took it back. :twak: 

dont matter what shop or who it was, mess w/ my ride it aint going back......


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Mar 14 2007, 10:11 AM~7475805
> *If you you were real homeboy, you would of stood up for me.  Tell everybody the truth about what happened.
> *


you shouldn't be hating on alex, man it's not like he works there don't let stupid stuff ruined a friendship.... :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

DAMN EVERYONE IS MAD TODAY !! :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 13 2007, 08:13 AM~7467928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man!!! Finally I see it!!! Sweet ass ride!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: more pics of work on my car
























the arms r not ready 4 chrome.......yet


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 14 2007, 11:25 AM~7476250
> *in all honestly if u knew how they did buisness, why would u take ur pride and joy back? :uh:  and for buttin heads w/ a homeboy over this, u took it back.  :twak:
> 
> dont matter what shop or who it was,  mess w/ my ride it aint going back......
> *


Rob I know people that give you a second chance but they still go somewhere else to get it finished but I'm not trying to hate on you or alex.


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 14 2007, 05:28 PM~7478718
> *:biggrin: more pics of work on my car
> 
> 
> ...


That's cool your getting your stuff done. I was just trying to prove a point this morning. Pull your dogs off cuz they don't know what's going on. You know its frustrating when your trying to do it and it does'nt come through.


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

SO WHERE ARE ALL THE CRUISE SPOTS GONNA BE THIS SUMMER!! HOPEFULLY 

I'LL HAVE MY GRAND PRIX DONE BY THEN :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 13 2007, 04:09 PM~7470501
> *IT'LL SHINE,LIKE 4 COATS OF CLEAR,JUST KEEP DA LADIES OFF IT
> *



yes you are right.. no more of that. :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

i belive it when i dont c it :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 14 2007, 06:45 PM~7479208
> *i belive it when i dont c it :biggrin:
> *



no more. i dont care how fine they are. :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

thats not gonna happin^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Mar 14 2007, 06:34 PM~7479128
> *SO WHERE ARE ALL THE CRUISE SPOTS GONNA BE THIS SUMMER!!  HOPEFULLY
> 
> I'LL HAVE MY GRAND PRIX DONE BY THEN  :biggrin:
> *


probley the same riverside n the park


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 14 2007, 06:49 PM~7479231
> * http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e61/impa...an/DSC01366.jpg[/img]
> *


 is that when u scratched it??? :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 14 2007, 06:54 PM~7479264
> *is that when u scratched it??? :biggrin:
> *



no


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

c rick there u go^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 14 2007, 05:49 PM~7479231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BOOTYLICIOUS !! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 14 2007, 07:32 PM~7480026
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


HOPE TO GET A CLOSE UP OF THAT THIS SUMMER !! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

i dont know how but he gets them :0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 14 2007, 08:34 PM~7480040
> *HOPE TO GET A CLOSE UP OF THAT THIS SUMMER !!  :biggrin:
> *


well she wants to go with me to all the car shows this year


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 14 2007, 08:37 PM~7480080
> *i dont know how but he gets them :0
> *



easy


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 14 2007, 09:49 PM~7480731
> *easy
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Mar 14 2007, 06:08 PM~7478956
> *Rob I know people that give you a second chance but they still go somewhere else to get it finished but I'm not trying to hate on you or alex.
> *


Bobby
i was just trying to say , why be mad at a homeboy if u decided to take it back, people spend so much on there rides why would u take it back? just because some shop claims that they are the only shop in town that does custom work ,doesnt mean they the best....  

and on my end, i dont say im the only 1 out that does what i do, i do it for my homies, on my time for fun, and get paid nowhere what i should....

so take the last post how u want.....my point was take ur pride and joy to who does the best work for the $$$, not cause they are the only shop in town... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt :nicoderm:


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

DAMN RICK ITS LIKE THAT


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

What y'all think of my whip? I'm bout to get it painted. Gonna lay 2 pints of that clear so that it will SHINE! LOL 

Got the blow up doll in the passanger seat...


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

them rims are too small slap some dubs on that thang


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Mar 15 2007, 03:33 PM~7484893
> *them rims are too small slap some dubs on that thang
> *



LOL....Imagine it on MJ's!!! 


Imagine it. Done. :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

ALEJANDRO CHINGOW!!!!!! LOL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 14 2007, 09:49 PM~7480731
> *easy
> *


he has a bag of candy...lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Mar 15 2007, 02:59 PM~7485008
> *ALEJANDRO CHINGOW!!!!!!  LOL
> *


i didn't do it!!!!!!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Mar 15 2007, 02:26 PM~7484856
> *What y'all think of my whip? I'm bout to get it painted. Gonna lay 2 pints of that clear so that it will SHINE! LOL
> 
> Got the blow up doll in the passanger seat...
> ...


pick me up this weekend :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 14 2007, 08:48 PM~7480720
> *well she wants to go with me to all the car shows this year
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 15 2007, 05:38 AM~7482438
> *Bobby
> i was just trying to say , why be mad at a homeboy if u decided to take it back, people spend so much on there rides why would u take it back? just because some shop claims that they are the only shop in town that does custom work ,doesnt mean they the best....
> 
> ...


GEORGE OWNER OF WILDTHING2000 IS OPENING UP A SHOP SOON !! HE HAS A TOPIC OVER ON LOWRIDER GENERAL CHECK IT OUT !!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

till 2marrow


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 15 2007, 08:05 PM~7486812
> * till 2marrow
> *


ok i lied, im back :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 15 2007, 10:21 PM~7487994
> *ok i lied, im back :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

whats up big dogg,how u feeln


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 15 2007, 10:34 PM~7488094
> *whats up big dogg,how u feeln
> *



good i am on vicodin right now. so i am feeling good. i am just chilling here at work


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 15 2007, 10:42 PM~7488129
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

so when r u gonna start workn


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

i guess he went 2 work :nicoderm:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 15 2007, 10:49 PM~7488172
> *so when r u gonna start workn
> *



i am on lite duty. so i am stuck at a desk all day


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 15 2007, 10:55 PM~7488213
> *i guess he went 2 work :nicoderm:
> *


sorry i was on myspace


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 15 2007, 11:13 PM~7488348
> *sorry i was on myspace
> *


so you go to work to get on lay it low and my space all day? you sound like me expect for my sapce they blocked that :thumbsdown:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

What's UP Everybody! ! !


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

WHAT UP KEN FOLK!! :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Nuthin just here at work trying to stay awake.. : : :wow:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Mar 16 2007, 08:47 AM~7489684
> *Nuthin just here at work trying to stay awake.. :  :  :wow:
> *


x2, i'm ready to leave...


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Mar 16 2007, 09:47 AM~7489684
> *Nuthin just here at work trying to stay awake.. :  :  :wow:
> *


I hear ya!! Thank got it's Friday!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Mar 16 2007, 08:12 AM~7489529
> *What's UP Everybody! ! !
> *


need 2 talk 2 u .callme :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 16 2007, 10:06 AM~7489773
> *need 2 talk 2 u .callme :biggrin:
> *



UH OH!!! Someone is in trouble!!!! :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

hes already n trouble,hes gettnn married :roflmao:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

I didn't know she was married, oh wait you're talking about me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Mar 16 2007, 09:15 AM~7489835
> *I didn't know she was married, oh wait you're talking about me :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: wake ur ass ^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

waz up alex :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> waz up alex :biggrin:
> [/quot
> what it do??????


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

hello :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

I'm up i'm up :around: :around: 

It's all good though, because of her i can actually see myself being back in the game some day soon, but no model car a real car. Thats if my grandson doesn't take all my money, plus my daughter is expecting again in september. So, I'm going to be a grandpa AGAIN! ! ! Gotta go buy another pedal car :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ur the youngest granpa i know :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Mar 16 2007, 10:27 AM~7489919
> *I'm up i'm up  :around:  :around:
> 
> It's all good though, because of her i can actually see myself being back in the game some day soon, but no model car a real car. Thats if my grandson doesn't take all my money, plus my daughter is expecting again in september. So, I'm going to be a grandpa AGAIN! ! !  Gotta go buy another pedal car :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sweet!!! Congrats GRANDPA!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Mar 16 2007, 09:27 AM~7489919
> *I'm up i'm up  :around:  :around:
> 
> It's all good though, because of her i can actually see myself being back in the game some day soon, but no model car a real car. Thats if my grandson doesn't take all my money, plus my daughter is expecting again in september. So, I'm going to be a grandpa AGAIN! ! !  Gotta go buy another pedal car :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


u need cabel w/o porn channel :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

I know, I used to freak people out cause they didn't believe Tony and Tina were my kids, now they freak out even more when they ask me about the baby and I tell them he's my grandson. It cracks me up thinking about it. Plus, Amy wants a kid too, so my grandkids are going to be older than their uncle/aunt :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 16 2007, 09:29 AM~7489939
> *ur the youngest granpa i know :biggrin:
> *


i know a grandpa who's younger than him...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Mar 16 2007, 09:33 AM~7489964
> *I know, I used to freak people out cause they didn't believe Tony and Tina were my kids, now they freak out even more when they ask me about the baby and I tell them he's my grandson. It cracks me up thinking about it. Plus, Amy wants a kid too, so my grandkids are going to be older than their uncle/aunt :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: at least he/she will have some1 2 play wit


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

I do TOO! ! ! 

Alex you remember Ernest with the blue 79 monte, he's like 28 with 5 kids, he found out he had another daughter from when he was like 12/13, she's 16 now and she's pregnant, so he's 27 and going to be a grandpa...


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 16 2007, 10:31 AM~7489954
> *u need cabel w/o porn channel :biggrin:
> *


I need cable w/porn channels!! :biggrin: 

Gotta work on these forearms!! Naw mean!!


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Mar 16 2007, 09:30 AM~7489945
> *Sweet!!! Congrats GRANDPA!
> *



Thanks Man!! I'm happy as $#!+...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

dammn :nicoderm:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 16 2007, 09:36 AM~7489985
> *:thumbsup: at least he/she will have some1 2 play wit
> *


Or like my daughter says they younger babies are going to have a Good Body guard, cause my grandson is Chingon, even when he walks he already has a "don't mess me mean" swagger....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Mar 16 2007, 09:39 AM~7490006
> *I need cable w/porn channels!!  :biggrin:
> 
> Gotta work on these forearms!! Naw mean!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Mar 16 2007, 09:39 AM~7490006
> *I need cable w/porn channels!!  :biggrin:
> 
> Gotta work on these forearms!! Naw mean!!
> *


then wouldn't only one are arm be bigger then the other...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:yes: :no: :yessad: :nosad: :nicoderm:  :loco: :wow: :werd: yes,i'm boerd


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 16 2007, 11:06 AM~7490574
> *:yes:  :no:  :yessad:  :nosad:  :nicoderm:    :loco:  :wow:  :werd: yes,i'm boerd
> *


isn't rob there? he ain't at work today


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Now that I ate lunch, i'm ready for a nap. : : 

Wish I had a door to my office...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Mar 16 2007, 11:48 AM~7490882
> *Now that I ate lunch, i'm ready for a nap. :  :
> 
> Wish I had a door to my office...
> *


you and me both :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 16 2007, 11:12 AM~7490624
> *isn't rob there? he ain't at work today
> *


he came by earlier i was asleep :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 16 2007, 12:32 PM~7491161
> *he came by earlier i was asleep :biggrin:
> *


oh yea he just clled me he's with mark


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Mar 16 2007, 10:37 AM~7489994
> *I do TOO! !  !
> 
> Alex you remember Ernest with the blue 79 monte, he's like 28 with 5 kids, he found out he had another daughter from when he was like 12/13, she's 16 now and she's pregnant, so he's 27 and going to be a grandpa...
> *




OH DAMN!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 15 2007, 03:11 PM~7485094
> *he has a bag of candy...lol
> *



funny.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

WHO SELLS TRUUCHA VIDEOS HERE IN AUSTIN ??


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 16 2007, 05:30 PM~7492797
> *WHO SELLS TRUUCHA VIDEOS HERE IN AUSTIN ??
> *


which one do you whant,I have about 9 vol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sancho12000_@Mar 16 2007, 07:21 PM~7493654
> *which one do you whant,I have about 9 vol
> *


25


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

new parts going on
















a gift from Capitol City. thanx joe :biggrin: 








n gettin ready 4 chrome run


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 16 2007, 10:18 PM~7494307
> *new parts going on
> 
> 
> ...



nice when i went to joes shop today i seen it, everythings looking good.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

thanx big dogg,hows da ride??


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

when you going to drop that off?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 16 2007, 10:51 PM~7494489
> *when you going to drop that off?
> *


not sure still waitn on other parts,wed. hopefully. wanna ride??


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 16 2007, 11:07 PM~7494588
> *not sure still waitn on other parts,wed. hopefully. wanna ride??
> *


Weather man said its gonna rain that day so i think I may be down.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 16 2007, 10:43 PM~7494447
> *thanx big dogg,hows da ride??
> *



joe did a bad ass job.. but he told me i have to take it back in 2 weeks


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

hey rick post sum picks big dog


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

dont really have any new ones but i will just for you big dog


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

you got some models ready for the cinco de mayo to pose with my car.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 16 2007, 11:30 PM~7494690
> *you got some models ready for the cinco de mayo to pose with my car.
> *



naw. it is a smalll show so i am not


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 16 2007, 11:30 PM~7494692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 16 2007, 11:31 PM~7494696
> *naw. it is a smalll show so i am not
> *


Theres gotta be some fina hyna runnin around that mutha fuka that wants to take pics. There's one at every show.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 16 2007, 10:30 PM~7494692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK AT THE KITTY CAT !! :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 16 2007, 11:34 PM~7494708
> *Theres gotta be some fina hyna runnin around that mutha fuka that wants to take pics.  There's one at every show.
> *


most likely i will be taking pictures of dani


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 16 2007, 04:30 PM~7492797
> *WHO SELLS TRUUCHA VIDEOS HERE IN AUSTIN ??
> *


ANYBODY KNOW ??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what it dew


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

individuals*512* Thanks for the tires,ride looking like it should!YEAH!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Mar 18 2007, 09:08 AM~7500421
> *individuals*512* Thanks for the tires,ride looking like it should!YEAH!! :thumbsup:
> *


REAL RIDERS ROLL 13'S !! :biggrin: EVEN MY BIGBODY CADILLAC ROLL 13'S !!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 18 2007, 01:28 PM~7501208
> *REAL RIDERS ROLL 13'S !!  :biggrin: EVEN MY BIGBODY CADILLAC ROLL 13'S !!
> *


yeah,what he said!! :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what up everbody! :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Good Morning... :


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

morning??????????????


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

look good back in the day


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up everyone. i am bored at work


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 19 2007, 05:45 PM~7509194
> *whats up everyone. i am bored at work
> *


SHIT I WISH I HAD THAT PROBLEM MO FUCKER ...................WHATS UP ALEX AND KOP..............CURB SIDE BITCHES .......................................TU MADRE....
:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT BITCHES.........................................KEVINS GOT MY BACK :scrutinize: .....................CURB SIDE.............


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 19 2007, 05:45 PM~7509194
> *whats up everyone. i am bored at work
> *


ARE YOU IN THE CUBICLE BITCH????????????


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

What it dew peeps.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Mar 19 2007, 03:18 PM~7508318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THE CRACK IN YOUR ASS LIKE YOUR WINDSHIELD LOL........TU MADRE... :roflmao: :thumbsup: :wave: :loco: :yes:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

HA HA ..................................TU ABUELA.........................................


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 18 2007, 07:11 PM~7502896
> *yeah,what he said!! :biggrin:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 19 2007, 06:37 PM~7509598
> *HA HA  ..................................TU ABUELA.........................................
> *


YOU LIKE THAT DONT YOU COCHINO......................TU MADRE........WAIT TILL BOBBY SEE IT HA HA..........................HIS MADRE..................


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 19 2007, 07:49 PM~7509729
> *YOU LIKE THAT DONT YOU COCHINO......................TU MADRE........WAIT TILL BOBBY SEE IT HA HA..........................HIS MADRE..................
> *


LOCOS N DA HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

CHILLEN LIKE A VILLEN


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 19 2007, 07:20 PM~7509440
> *ARE YOU IN THE CUBICLE BITCH????????????
> *


naw dog. i run my own warehouse.. thought you knew.... :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Thats what I'm talking bout rick, post dem hoes.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 19 2007, 08:09 PM~7510472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE !! :nicoderm:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 19 2007, 10:00 PM~7511035
> *Thats what I'm talking bout rick, post dem hoes.
> *



that was for you big dog


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

remember this, the worst is yet to come


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 19 2007, 11:31 PM~7511845
> *remember this,  the worst is yet to come
> 
> 
> ...


what size are those speakers?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

they are 12's


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what up terry have not heard from you in a long time...you still going to the show this weekend?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

whats up degre


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 20 2007, 06:28 AM~7512659
> *what up terry have not heard from you in a long time...you still going to the show this weekend?
> *



Yea, Terry, what's up ? ??


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 20 2007, 07:08 AM~7512786
> *whats up degre
> *


whats up mane


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 20 2007, 07:40 AM~7512884
> *whats up mane
> *


JUST CHILLEN,GETTING READY 2 GO 2 JOES


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 20 2007, 07:45 AM~7512908
> *JUST CHILLEN,GETTING READY 2 GO 2 JOES
> *


he should put u on payroll :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

GONZALI,GET BACK 2 WORK :roflmao: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 20 2007, 07:48 AM~7512925
> *GONZALI,GET BACK 2 WORK :roflmao:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *



get paid to cruise LIL.... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 20 2007, 07:48 AM~7512923
> *he should put u on payroll :0
> *


NAW I'M LIKE A CITY WORKER STAND AROUND N WATCH :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 20 2007, 07:48 AM~7512925
> *GONZALI,GET BACK 2 WORK :roflmao:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


WTH, I don't fully wake up till about 11:00, then I go to lunch, then take a nap, so I start working about 3:00, then I leave at 4:30... but then I go to my night job, but there it's easy, i'm there from 5 to 9, usually in the conference room watching tv by 7:30-8:00... Dang I work too hard....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Mar 20 2007, 07:53 AM~7512944
> *WTH, I don't fully wake up till about 11:00, then I go to lunch, then take a nap, so I start working about 3:00, then I leave at 4:30... but then I go to my night job, but there it's easy, i'm there from 5 to 9, usually in the conference room watching tv by 7:30-8:00...  Dang I work too hard....
> *


HARDLY WORK U MEAN   :thumbsup:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 20 2007, 07:56 AM~7512959
> *HARDLY WORK U MEAN     :thumbsup:
> *



yup :biggrin: , It's all good  ! ! Gotta pay them wedding bills. :uh: ..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Mar 20 2007, 08:02 AM~7512987
> *yup :biggrin: , It's all good  ! !  Gotta pay them wedding bills. :uh: ..
> *


YEA CUZ IM NOT, I'LL BUY U A BOTTEL. WHATS UR POSIN :biggrin:  :barf:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 20 2007, 08:04 AM~7513005
> *YEA CUZ IM NOT, I'LL BUY U A BOTTEL. WHATS UR POSIN :biggrin:    :barf:
> *



I really don't drink Liquour, I'm a Dos XX's kinda guy :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Man, too, still trying to figure out how the alchol distirbution is going to work at the place we got. It's Phluger Hall in Phlugerville, from the contract it says we have to have a licensed bartender to distribute all alchol, but not sure if that means people can't have bottles at their tables or what. been playin phone tag with them #$cker's for the last two weeks....


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Everyone going to check out the Lonestar Round-up Cruise on Congress?? The car show is on Saturday March 31, but they all cruise back and fourth on Congress between Riverside and west Mary on Friday and Saturday night. Eddie was saying he heard that between certain blocks they were going to allow open headers and scrapping in the street... Lucky ass white boys, they won't let us do it... Just wanted to give ya'll a heads up.. we went last year and it was pretty Bad Ass ! ! !


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Mar 20 2007, 10:12 AM~7513639
> *Everyone going to check out the Lonestar Round-up Cruise on Congress??  The car show is on Saturday March 31, but they all cruise back and fourth on Congress between Riverside and west Mary on Friday and Saturday night. Eddie was saying he heard that between certain blocks they were going to allow open headers and scrapping in the street...  Lucky ass white boys, they won't let us do it... Just wanted to give ya'll a heads up.. we went last year and it was pretty Bad Ass  ! ! !
> *


i think were going to go but after the car wash.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 20 2007, 10:16 AM~7513654
> *i think were going to go but after the car wash.
> *


Cool, that's when we're going to try to go on Saturday night, hope to see ya'll there...


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 20 2007, 07:51 AM~7512933
> *NAW I'M LIKE A CITY WORKER STAND AROUND N WATCH :biggrin:
> *


EZ now!!!!


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 19 2007, 11:31 PM~7511845
> *remember this,  the worst is yet to come
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THIS BOX LOOKS FAMILIAR


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

hey rub a dub, rub deez Ha Ha


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 19 2007, 11:33 PM~7511862
> *they are 12's
> *



i need to get me a box. i have 2 solo-baric L5s. i am really thinking of runing 4 all together..


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 20 2007, 03:37 PM~7515831
> *i need to get me a box.  i have 2 solo-baric L5s.  i am really thinking of runing 4 all together..
> *


you should be able to with that big ass trunk you got.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 20 2007, 03:43 PM~7515864
> *you should be able to with that big ass trunk you got.
> *



yes you are right. i am looking at some amps right now


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Mar 20 2007, 06:24 AM~7512830
> *Yea, Terry, what's up ? ??
> *


NADA FOOLS ...............YA'LL KNOW DAM WELL I'LL BE THERE BITCHES......................EVILUTION WILL BE THERE :burn: SO BEWARE..........................PSSSSSSSST LOOK BEHIND YOU.........................................MI MADRE..............


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 20 2007, 02:43 PM~7515864
> *you should be able to with that big ass trunk you got.
> *


COCHINO YOUR LOOKING AT HIS TRUNK....................... :wow: :nosad:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 20 2007, 07:04 AM~7513005
> *YEA CUZ IM NOT, I'LL BUY U A BOTTEL. WHATS UR POSIN :biggrin:    :barf:
> *


MARRIAGE..............................TU MADRE.................... :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

how did the car come out?


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

fuckin Terry call me some time bitch on saterday


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 20 2007, 06:25 PM~7517260
> *how did the car come out?
> *


FIRME.........PUTO...................TU MADRE.........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Mar 20 2007, 06:26 PM~7517277
> *fuckin Terry call me some time bitch on saterday
> *


I WILL CALL YOU A BITCH ON SATURDAY.NO PROBLEM...........TU MADRE........


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

phunny phucker


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

TERRY what time you leaving to that show on sunday?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

IMPALA SS IN ATX !! WERE THE PICS AT ??


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 20 2007, 07:43 PM~7517419
> *IMPALA SS IN ATX !! WERE THE PICS AT ??
> *



i got them. by the way big dog my name is rick.. what you want to see


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 20 2007, 06:43 PM~7517418
> *TERRY what time you leaving to that show on sunday?
> *


ME AND KC ARE LEAVING 5AM TO GET IN LINE YOU KNOW............TU MADRE....


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 20 2007, 06:45 PM~7517434
> *i got them.  by the way big dog my name is rick..  what you want to see
> *


POST SOME BOOTY PICS !! :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Mar 20 2007, 06:34 PM~7517340
> *phunny phucker
> *


 :twak: :loco: :wow: :buttkick:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 20 2007, 06:45 PM~7517434
> *i got them.  by the way big dog my name is rick..  what you want to see
> *


NOT YOUR BIG ASS ..SOME GIRLS..........FOOL................


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 20 2007, 07:53 PM~7517515
> *ME AND KC ARE LEAVING 5AM TO GET IN LINE YOU KNOW............TU MADRE....
> *



can i ride with yall. i am suposse to ride with robert but he is leaving at 8am


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 20 2007, 07:58 PM~7517548
> *NOT YOUR BIG ASS ..SOME GIRLS..........FOOL................
> *



funny.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 20 2007, 07:00 PM~7517556
> *can i ride with yall.  i am suposse to ride with robert but he is leaving at 8am
> *


YOU CANT EVEN FIT IN MY CAR FOOL......................ITS A CAMARY.....ARE YOU ENTERING YOUR CAR OR WHAT HOLMES


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

any of you guys have any 13" knock offs for sale for g body


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 20 2007, 08:12 PM~7517659
> *YOU CANT EVEN FIT IN MY CAR FOOL......................ITS A CAMARY.....ARE YOU ENTERING YOUR CAR OR WHAT HOLMES
> *



dont remind me. remember when i went to dallas with yall. yes i am i got my car back from joe on friday. it looks bad ass.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 20 2007, 07:09 PM~7517630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

ANYONE KNOW OF ANY SHOPS THAT WORK ON DIFFERENTIALS ??


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Mar 20 2007, 09:23 PM~7518326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whos is that???????


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 20 2007, 09:22 PM~7518319
> *ANYONE KNOW OF ANY SHOPS THAT WORK ON DIFFERENTIALS ??
> *


no,but i know someone that might,what kind


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 20 2007, 09:46 PM~7518527
> *whos is that???????
> *


according to pinky thats little frankies truck.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 20 2007, 08:56 PM~7518620
> *no,but i know someone that might,what kind
> *


ITS ON MY 94 BIGBODY !!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Mar 20 2007, 10:23 PM~7518326
> *
> 
> 
> ...




HEY!!! It's FRANKIE'S TRUCK! Aww...memories...lol :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 20 2007, 10:33 PM~7518923
> *according to pinky thats little frankies truck.
> *


i member now :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 21 2007, 08:40 AM~7520783
> *i member now :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


didnt he have a white or a red 1 too? :dunno:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 21 2007, 10:18 AM~7520981
> *didnt he have a white or a red 1 too? :dunno:
> *


Yeah, he used to have a red one as well. Man, come to think about it, Frankie has had a LOT of rides!!! LOL :biggrin: 

His ears are ringing right now! :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Mar 21 2007, 09:49 AM~7521173
> *Yeah, he used to have a red one as well. Man, come to think about it, Frankie has had a LOT of rides!!! LOL  :biggrin:
> 
> His ears are ringing right now!  :biggrin:
> *



what happened to the 73?, doesnt richard still owe him a frame? :uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey guys


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 21 2007, 11:53 AM~7521982
> *hey guys
> *


What?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 20 2007, 09:22 PM~7518319
> *ANYONE KNOW OF ANY SHOPS THAT WORK ON DIFFERENTIALS ??
> *


austin drive line on research


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 21 2007, 11:53 AM~7521982
> *hey guys
> *


whats up


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

for sale 
3 12" kicker comp cvr's silver and tri faced carpeted box
bout 3 weeks old
$350 obo
can email pix later :0


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

at the park


----------



## futurelowrider (Nov 13, 2006)

that car looks amazing great work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 21 2007, 11:09 AM~7522064
> *austin drive line on research
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 21 2007, 07:02 PM~7525246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU MAKING CHANGES TO YOUR RIDE ??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

yea,chrome undies+parts n engine compartment


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 21 2007, 07:22 PM~7525397
> *yea,chrome undies+parts n engine compartment
> 
> 
> ...


YOU REDOING YOUR INTERIOR ??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

no,not n budget this year :tears:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 21 2007, 07:25 PM~7525421
> *no,not n budget this year :tears:
> *


SOME SOFT LEATHER WOULD BE NICE !! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

more parts


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 21 2007, 08:29 PM~7525458
> *more parts
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 21 2007, 08:29 PM~7525453
> *SOME SOFT LEATHER WOULD BE NICE !!  :biggrin:
> *


yea i was thinking da same


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

SANCHO12000 YOU HAVE TRUUCHA 25 FOR SALE ??


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

truucha dvd, vol 23 heavy hitters, just played it 1 time good condition $10


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

any 1 want 2 buy hood hinges $100.00


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 21 2007, 08:32 PM~7525489
> *SANCHO12000 YOU HAVE TRUUCHA 25 FOR SALE ??
> *


yes but I whant to hold on to it 2disk :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

y you sellin them hinges?, you must be doin a suicide hood or a flip front end.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

knights of pleasure







:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 21 2007, 08:41 PM~7525587
> *y you sellin them hinges?, you must be doin a suicide hood or a flip front end.
> *


suicide :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sancho12000_@Mar 21 2007, 07:36 PM~7525533
> *truucha dvd, vol 23 heavy hitters, just played it 1 time good condition $10
> *


NAW I NEED VOL. 25 TO ADD TO MY LOWRIDIN VIDEO LIBRARY !! :biggrin: I COLLECT- TRUUCHA , CALI SWANGIN , YOUNG HOGG , RIDER CHRONICLES !!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 21 2007, 07:42 PM~7525600
> *knights of pleasure
> 
> 
> ...


MAKE IT CLAP !! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 21 2007, 08:42 PM~7525600
> *knights of pleasure
> 
> 
> ...


asume da position :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 21 2007, 08:37 PM~7525542
> *any 1 want 2 buy hood hinges $100.00
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :wow: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

whats up degre?wheres pinky


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 21 2007, 09:03 PM~7525784
> *whats up degre?wheres pinky
> *


dont know should be at the house.


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 21 2007, 08:44 PM~7525619
> *NAW I NEED VOL. 25 TO ADD TO MY LOWRIDIN VIDEO LIBRARY !!  :biggrin: I COLLECT- TRUUCHA , CALI SWANGIN , YOUNG HOGG , RIDER CHRONICLES !!
> *


I have the dvd that truucha was selling on ebay 'deep in south central' seen it 1 time, 10$ and a jap mag


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sancho12000_@Mar 21 2007, 08:05 PM~7525807
> *I have the dvd that truucha was selling on ebay 'deep in south central' seen it 1 time, 10$ and a jap mag
> *


 POST A PIC OF THE COVER HOMIE !!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sancho12000_@Mar 21 2007, 09:05 PM~7525807
> *I have the dvd that truucha was selling on ebay 'deep in south central' seen it 1 time, 10$ and a jap mag
> *


 :biggrin: no more yanke my wakey :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

HOW MANY CAR CLUBS HERE IN AUSTIN ??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Knights Of Pleasure, Just For Fun, Latin Rollers haha, Boulevard Aces, Infinate Images I think thats it.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 21 2007, 08:18 PM~7525949
> *Knights Of Pleasure, Just For Fun, Latin Rollers haha, Boulevard Aces, Infinate Images I think thats it.
> *


WHATS THE DEAL WITH LATIN ROLLERS ??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 21 2007, 09:23 PM~7526003
> *WHATS THE DEAL WITH LATIN ROLLERS ??
> *


the need 2 get thier sh?t 2gether,a bunch of young buckss


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 21 2007, 09:18 PM~7525949
> *Knights Of Pleasure, Just For Fun, Latin Rollers haha, Boulevard Aces, Infinate Images I think thats it.
> *


Hey you forgot Hecho en Mexico HA HA


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 21 2007, 09:28 PM~7526073
> *Hey you forgot Hecho en Mexico  HA HA
> *


the burnout club


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Latin Style, well some members live here.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 21 2007, 09:14 PM~7525892
> *HOW MANY CAR CLUBS HERE IN AUSTIN ??
> *


do ya have a chapter n austin?????????


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Lac Of Respect is in Rollerz Only, He is from austin


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 21 2007, 09:32 PM~7526114
> *Latin Style, well some members live here.
> *


 :twak: i 4got


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 21 2007, 08:26 PM~7526040
> *the need 2 get thier sh?t 2gether,a bunch of young buckss
> *


THEY NEED TO KNOW THAT LOWRIDIN ISNT A FAD ITS A LIFESTYLE !! YOU JUST DONT JUMP ON THE BANDWAGON . IVE BEEN LOWRIDIN SINCE I WAS A KID STARTED OFF WITH BIKES THEN I GRADUATED :biggrin: IM 35 NOW AND STILL DOING IT !!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Side Show?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 21 2007, 09:34 PM~7526129
> *Lac Of Respect is in Rollerz Only, He is from austin
> *


yea,but hes s.a.chapter


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 21 2007, 08:33 PM~7526120
> *do ya have a chapter n austin?????????
> *


NO WE RIDE WITH SAN ANTONIO !! NEED 5 MEMBERS TO START A CHAPTER .


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

I think theres a brown impressions here in austin,


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 21 2007, 08:35 PM~7526149
> *Side Show?
> *


I REMEMBER A NICE LOOKING CHICK WITH PINK HAIR THAT USE TO KICK IT WITH THEM BACK IN DAY !!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 21 2007, 09:35 PM~7526135
> *THEY NEED TO KNOW THAT LOWRIDIN ISNT A FAD ITS A LIFESTYLE !! YOU JUST DONT JUMP ON THE BANDWAGON . IVE BEEN LOWRIDIN SINCE I WAS A KID STARTED OFF WITH BIKES THEN I GRADUATED  :biggrin: IM 35 NOW AND STILL DOING IT !!
> *


they havennt got the cruzn aspect down


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 21 2007, 09:39 PM~7526197
> *I REMEMBER A NICE LOOKING CHICK WITH PINK HAIR THAT USE TO KICK IT WITH THEM BACK IN DAY !!
> *


i think she married 1 oof them


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

remember this?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

DAMN 73MONTE !! YOUR POST BLOO-UP HOMIE 19 PAGES !!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

hey degre,lets go 2 s a 2marrow. chrome


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

what time r u leaving and who else is going?


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

nice lookin ride homie ,now back to the hoes :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 21 2007, 09:47 PM~7526284
> *remember this?
> 
> 
> ...


s a 3 yrs ago????????


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

This probably Efrain's Rick's and I favorite pose, look at that wide torta.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 21 2007, 09:49 PM~7526314
> *what time r u leaving and who else is going?
> *


bout 9 me n mona, pinky wuz supose 2


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

i got pick up some checks early in the morning and deposit, but it going to be tight. I also need to set up my mojo's if it doesnt rain, but then again they might not have anything to do tomorrow because some footing designs arn't ready yet. Keep you cell phone near you early in the morning.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 21 2007, 08:52 PM~7526344
> *This probably Efrain's Rick's and I favorite pose, look at that wide torta.
> 
> 
> ...


 YOU AINT GOT GET READY, IF YOU STAY READY !! :nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 21 2007, 09:48 PM~7526289
> *DAMN 73MONTE !! YOUR POST BLOO-UP HOMIE 19 PAGES !!
> *


u know how we do it n tejas , :biggrin: big


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 21 2007, 09:59 PM~7526416
> *YOU AINT GOT GET READY, IF YOU STAY READY !!  :nicoderm:
> *



dont understand :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 21 2007, 09:57 PM~7526400
> *i got pick up some checks early in the morning and deposit, but it going to be tight.  I also need to set up my mojo's if it doesnt rain, but then again they might not have anything to do tomorrow because some footing designs arn't ready yet.  Keep you cell phone near you early in the morning.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 21 2007, 09:00 PM~7526426
> *u know how we do it n tejas , :biggrin: big
> *


I GUESS !! ITS CALI FOR ME HOMIE ALLDAY, EVERYDAY, 24/7, 365 !!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 21 2007, 10:02 PM~7526464
> *I GUESS !! ITS CALI FOR ME HOMIE ALLDAY, EVERYDAY, 24/7, 365 !!
> *


thats cool,they do it big 2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 21 2007, 08:37 PM~7525542
> *any 1 want 2 buy hood hinges $100.00
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 21 2007, 09:47 PM~7526284
> *remember this?
> 
> 
> ...



shit i have all these pictures


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 21 2007, 09:52 PM~7526344
> *This probably Efrain's Rick's and I favorite pose, look at that wide torta.
> 
> 
> ...



i love that picture. damn i am going to have to look thru my cds


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 21 2007, 11:02 PM~7526464
> *I GUESS !! ITS CALI FOR ME HOMIE ALLDAY, EVERYDAY, 24/7, 365 !!
> *



:thumbsup: WORD!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 21 2007, 10:34 PM~7526129
> *Lac Of Respect is in Rollerz Only, He is from austin
> *



Oh hell...don't forget about Lac of Respect!!! This dude is definitely gonna shine this year! All I gotta say is......SICK!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 21 2007, 10:18 PM~7525949
> *Knights Of Pleasure, Just For Fun, Latin Rollers haha, Boulevard Aces, Infinate Images I think thats it.
> *



Hey!! Don't forget about my club fuckers!!!!


ME, MYSELF, AND I C.C.


Looking for more members so that I can make it...

ME, MYSELF, AND DEM C.C.

:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Mar 22 2007, 07:11 AM~7528067
> *Hey!! Don't forget about my club fuckers!!!!
> ME, MYSELF, AND I  C.C.
> Looking for more members so that I can make it...
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 21 2007, 09:40 PM~7526200
> *they havennt got the cruzn aspect down
> *



That's what's lacking.. I remember back in the day, it was sixth street Friday and Saturday night, then Chicano park all day sunday and not in the small parking lot it was in the big parking lots, side streets, the line would start about robert martinez. that was until the Bros and Q-vos had that shoot out on easter sunday, never been the same since then.... There were alot more clubs back then too, I think my mom still has my Satin club jacket from when I was in La Familia Car Club. Junior Medina is getting back into the game, he told me he's working on a 66 impala....


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Mar 22 2007, 07:11 AM~7528067
> *Hey!! Don't forget about my club fuckers!!!!
> ME, MYSELF, AND I  C.C.
> Looking for more members so that I can make it...
> ...



damn bitter :uh: 
i thought w/ me it was me myself and him


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 21 2007, 10:42 PM~7526845
> *
> 
> 
> ...



these pics arnt work safe puto....post a knight of pleasure hoes topic in off topic :uh: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Mar 22 2007, 07:42 AM~7528182
> *That's what's lacking..  I remember back in the day, it was sixth street Friday and Saturday night, then Chicano park all day sunday and not in the small parking lot it was in the big parking lots, side streets, the line would start about robert martinez. that was until the Bros and Q-vos had that shoot out on easter sunday, never been the same since then....  There were alot more clubs back then too, I think my mom still has my Satin club jacket from when I was in La Familia Car Club. Junior Medina is getting back into the game, he told me he's working on a 66 impala....
> *


i agree with you 100%


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 22 2007, 09:49 AM~7528907
> *these pics arnt work safe puto....post a knight of pleasure hoes topic in off topic :uh:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :nono:
> *



i forget sometimes. i know my job dont say anything...... yet


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Mar 22 2007, 07:42 AM~7528182
> *That's what's lacking..  I remember back in the day, it was sixth street Friday and Saturday night, then Chicano park all day sunday and not in the small parking lot it was in the big parking lots, side streets, the line would start about robert martinez. that was until the Bros and Q-vos had that shoot out on easter sunday, never been the same since then....  There were alot more clubs back then too, I think my mom still has my Satin club jacket from when I was in La Familia Car Club. Junior Medina is getting back into the game, he told me he's working on a 66 impala....
> *


i remember those days. but some fools dont know how to act.. i guess we just need to have a big ass BBQ. be at the part all day long.


----------



## El_Jefe_'36 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 12 2007, 07:14 AM~7460142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Que onda Alex...como estas brother. I know I'm last on this post, pero I had to say what's up to you homie. I remember this pic, it was during our 1st Anniversary Picnic. This is Rigo, previous president of Viejitos C.C - Austin, Tejas Chapter. I'm still repping Viejitos, but now the Rio Grande Valley Chapter again. Hope to see you around soon, I'll be doing about 4 Car Shows in the next few months. We have one in Waco this weekend. Give me a llamada some time brother. - Rigo Charo (512.228.9262)

P.S.- Firme Monte by the way, I've seen it progress these past couple of years. Firme trabajo!!*

 :biggrin:


----------



## El_Jefe_'36 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 21 2007, 08:18 PM~7525949
> *Knights Of Pleasure, Just For Fun, Latin Rollers haha, Boulevard Aces, Infinate Images I think thats it.
> *


*No se olviden de Viejitos Car Club, Latin Society, or Individuals.*


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El_Jefe_'36_@Mar 22 2007, 02:18 PM~7530419
> *No se olviden de Viejitos Car Club, Latin Society, or Individuals.
> *



ANY SHOWS AROUND THE AUSTIN AREA?


----------



## El_Jefe_'36 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 22 2007, 01:29 PM~7530481
> *ANY SHOWS AROUND THE AUSTIN AREA?
> *


*We will be having shows around Austin, check out my post on the previous page. We have one on Cinco De Mayo, the location is right off 183 behind the new Airport. I can't really say much because plans aren't set in concrete, pero we'll be having about 4 shows in the coming months. I'll be in charge of the Car Shows and my compadre is in charge of all the entertainment, D.E.A. Productions - David Arias.

Even though I'm still in the Viejitos Car Club, I'm not affiliated with the Austin Chapter anymore, ever since I stepped down from my President position...I have no knowledge of their plans. I represent the Rio Grande Valley Chapter, I got in the Club thru this Chapter and opened my Chapter here in Austin on May 15, 2005 when I got my 5 members. There were too many conflicts with other members, so that's why I returned to my previous chapter. But I'll still be doing things around town.

Our 1st Anniversary Picnic last June was a great success, and thanks for the support from the Austin community. If all the local clubs can get together, I would like to plan an Annual Car Show here in Austin, puro Lowriders; but we all need to work together. 

We have a show this weekend in Waco, Texas. I have this show posted up on it's on thread. It would be cool for the ATX to come show it's support.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...8&#entry7476218

If you or your club would like to participate in any of the Car Shows, give me a llamada so we can discuss it. Gracias

- Rigo Charo
512.228.9262
Viejitos Car Club - Rio Grande Valley Chapter*


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El_Jefe_'36_@Mar 22 2007, 02:42 PM~7530562
> *We will be having shows around Austin, check out my post on the previous page.  We have one on Cinco De Mayo, the location is right off 183 behind the new Airport.  I can't really say much because plans aren't set in concrete, pero we'll be having about 4 shows in the coming months.  I'll be in charge of the Car Shows and my compadre is in charge of all the entertainment, D.E.A. Productions - David Arias.
> 
> Even though I'm still in the Viejitos Car Club, I'm not affiliated with the Austin Chapter anymore, ever since I stepped down from my President position...I have no knowledge of their plans. I represent the Rio Grande Valley Chapter, I got in the Club thru this Chapter and opened my Chapter here in Austin on May 15, 2005 when I got my 5 members.  There were too many conflicts with other members, so that's why I returned to my previous chapter.  But I'll still be doing things around town.
> ...



cool, but this weekend i think alot of atx peeps are going to san anto show.

There is another show for cinco de mayo at the texas expo center too.

dont know if its sunday or sat though


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 22 2007, 04:06 PM~7531049
> *cool, but this weekend i think alot of atx peeps are going to san anto show.
> 
> There is another show for cinco de mayo at the texas expo center too.
> ...



I WILL BE THERE.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El_Jefe_'36_@Mar 22 2007, 02:18 PM~7530419
> *No se olviden de Viejitos Car Club, Latin Society, or Individuals.
> *


SORRY MY FU?K UP :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:twak: :twak: I 4GOT MIRACLS C.C. :cheesy: :buttkick:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 22 2007, 05:49 AM~7527999
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP ROB YOU NEEDED TO GET A HOLD OF ME ?? SEND ME A PM !!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 22 2007, 04:20 PM~7531608
> *:twak:  :twak: I 4GOT MIRACLS C.C. :cheesy:  :buttkick:
> *


MIRACLES...............BITCHES..............ALEX YOU KNOW DAM WELL ME AND CASEY ARE ON THE MAP.....................2 MANY 1st PLACE TROPHIES TO FORGET 
US .............EVILUTION COMING YOUR WAY PLUS CASEYS NEW PROJECT.......
.................94 CAMRY LIFTED,PAINTED,AND LIL AIRBRUSH.............. hno:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 22 2007, 07:53 PM~7532623
> *MIRACLES...............BITCHES..............ALEX YOU KNOW DAM WELL ME AND CASEY ARE ON THE MAP.....................2 MANY 1st PLACE TROPHIES TO FORGET
> US .............EVILUTION COMING YOUR WAY PLUS CASEYS NEW PROJECT.......
> .................94 CAMRY LIFTED,PAINTED,AND LIL AIRBRUSH.............. hno:
> *



sounds tight..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

bitch i said i 4got,my bad :dunno:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 22 2007, 07:04 PM~7532721
> *bitch i said i 4got,my bad :dunno:
> *


ALREADY....FOOL.............CURBSIDE BITCHES.................... :guns:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

hey kiki do u know if my hood hinges will fit an 88 /85 caprice
?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 22 2007, 07:10 PM~7532762
> *hey kiki do u know if my hood hinges will fit an 88 /85 caprice
> ?
> *


G M PRODUCTS DAM NEAR THE SAME SHIT, MAY BE A LITTLE OFF BUT DRILL YOUR OWN BOLT HOLE YOU KNOW.................SHOULD WORK.........


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 21 2007, 10:09 PM~7526530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 21 2007, 08:54 PM~7525683
> *:nicoderm:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

4 sale $100.00


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 22 2007, 07:10 PM~7532762
> *hey kiki do u know if my hood hinges will fit an 88 /85 caprice
> ?
> *


YOU GOT A 2DR BOX CAPRICE ??


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 22 2007, 06:53 PM~7532623
> *MIRACLES...............BITCHES..............ALEX YOU KNOW DAM WELL ME AND CASEY ARE ON THE MAP.....................2 MANY 1st PLACE TROPHIES TO FORGET
> US .............EVILUTION COMING YOUR WAY PLUS CASEYS NEW PROJECT.......
> .................94 CAMRY LIFTED,PAINTED,AND LIL AIRBRUSH.............. hno:
> *


PICS !!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:machinegun: :cheesy:  :roflmao: :biggrin: :twak: :twak:    uffin: :thumbsup: :dunno: :guns: :guns:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

might have 2 wallow oot a hole or 2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> 4 sale $100.00
> [/qu


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 22 2007, 07:03 PM~7532710
> *sounds tight..
> *


WAY BETTER THAN THAT BLACK IMPALA WITH GRAFFITI SHIT ON THE SIDE.....HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA.............TU MADRE...........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 22 2007, 07:24 PM~7532862
> *PICS !!
> *


COMING TO A CAR SHOW NEAR YOU.....................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 22 2007, 07:25 PM~7532869
> *might have 2 wallow oot a hole or 2
> *


YOPE............


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 22 2007, 08:29 PM~7532893
> *WAY BETTER THAN THAT BLACK IMPALA WITH GRAFFITI SHIT ON THE SIDE.....HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA.............TU MADRE...........
> *


mean :nicoderm:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

whut up knights see yall in san anto this weekend........ :wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 22 2007, 08:29 PM~7532893
> *WAY BETTER THAN THAT BLACK IMPALA WITH GRAFFITI SHIT ON THE SIDE.....HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA.............TU MADRE...........
> *



why you hating homie.......


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 22 2007, 08:37 PM~7532958
> *whut up knights see yall in san anto this weekend........ :wave:
> *



whats up big dog.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 22 2007, 07:38 PM~7532965
> *whats up big dog.
> *


chillin....you going to sa this weekend right


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 22 2007, 07:34 PM~7532933
> *YOPE............
> *


YOPE ALEX YOU WILL HAVE TO SWALLOW .......I MEAN WALLOW......WEWON........


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 22 2007, 07:37 PM~7532962
> *why you hating homie.......
> *


OH OH SOMEONE SIPPIN ON SOME HATERADE !! BETTER STOP IT, TRY THAT PLAYERS PUNCH HOMIE !! :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 22 2007, 07:37 PM~7532962
> *why you hating homie.......
> *


HATING OR WISHING YOU WOULD PAINT IT A NEW COLOR..........CHINCHILLA..


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 22 2007, 08:38 PM~7532975
> *chillin....you going to sa this weekend right
> *



YES i am. are you meeting up with rocky and us?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 22 2007, 07:42 PM~7533011
> *YES i am. are you meeting up with rocky and us?
> *


yep......early right


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 22 2007, 08:42 PM~7533004
> *HATING OR WISHING YOU WOULD PAINT IT A NEW COLOR..........CHINCHILLA..
> *



give me some of that money you have.. then i will... 


hey dog are you going to want some pictures with a female on your bike??


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WHATS UP DEGRE576........WEWON..............


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

you know i want some......


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 22 2007, 07:44 PM~7533023
> *give me some of that money you have.. then i will...
> hey dog are you going to want some pictures with a female on your bike??
> *


HELL YA BUT NOT TILL HOUSTON FOOL ITS GETTING A MAKE OVER.....


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 22 2007, 08:43 PM~7533018
> *yep......early right
> *



5 AM. so far it is me you and dav.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 22 2007, 08:46 PM~7533047
> *HELL YA BUT NOT TILL HOUSTON FOOL ITS GETTING A MAKE OVER.....
> *



what are you taking to this show?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 16 2007, 10:30 PM~7494692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RICK IS SHE GOING ?? :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 22 2007, 07:46 PM~7533048
> *5 AM. so far it is me you and dav.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 22 2007, 08:49 PM~7533073
> *RICK IS SHE GOING ??  :biggrin:
> *



YES


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 22 2007, 07:47 PM~7533055
> *what are you taking to this show?
> *


MY CAMRY FOOL........................JUST GOT IT BACK ..............


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 22 2007, 08:49 PM~7533074
> *:thumbsup:
> *


SORRY rocky too


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 22 2007, 08:46 PM~7533048
> *5 AM. so far it is me you and dav.
> *


i wuz gonna go,spent 2 much on chrome :banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 22 2007, 08:51 PM~7533095
> *MY CAMRY FOOL........................JUST GOT IT BACK ..............
> *



i think by next month i am going to bag my car


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 22 2007, 07:51 PM~7533096
> *SORRY rocky too
> *



i think we are going to ride together


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 22 2007, 07:51 PM~7533097
> *i wuz gonna go,spent 2 much on chrome :banghead:  :biggrin:
> *



theres always more shows.......that chrome is going to bring your car out alot more though....


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 22 2007, 08:51 PM~7533097
> *i wuz gonna go,spent 2 much on chrome :banghead:  :biggrin:
> *



Wish you could go big dog..


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 22 2007, 07:51 PM~7533097
> *i wuz gonna go,spent 2 much on chrome :banghead:  :biggrin:
> *


WHO DOES YOUR CHROME ??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 22 2007, 08:54 PM~7533130
> *WHO DOES YOUR CHROME ??
> *


south west n s a 3 week turnaround


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

say rick you going to enter your car...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 22 2007, 08:56 PM~7533166
> *say rick you going to enter your car...
> *


YES I AM


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 22 2007, 07:50 PM~7533084
> *YES
> *


GET SOME CLOSE UPS :biggrin: ILL BE IN DALLAS .


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 22 2007, 07:55 PM~7533148
> *south west n s a  3 week turnaround
> *


IS IT NICE CHROME ??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 22 2007, 09:00 PM~7533229
> *IS IT NICE CHROME ??
> *


same ones that chrome my hinges








theyre about 1 yr old


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

IM LOOKING FOR SOME PANELS OFF A 90-92 FLEETWOOD CADILLAC 4DR FOR MY 2DR. ANYONE KNOW WHO HAS SOME ??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

EVERYONE WELCOME


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## El_Jefe_'36 (Jul 12, 2005)

Oye Alex, I used to have Casey's and Terry's number....do you have it by any chance? Me lo puedes dar homie?

-Rigo C.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

no, but ill get 4 u 2day


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

no, but ill get 4 u 2day


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

What's Up Everyone! !

It's Friday! ! ! 


T T T


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

i know i'm soo glad it's friday getting then going home. but i thinki have to work tomorrow but it will only be about 4or 5 hours so ti's not to bad. hey terry take a lot of pic at the show for me since i can't go.


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Yea, take pictures :biggrin: 

especially if there are any pedal cars out there, so I can get some ideas for my grandson's pedal car.. I'll take a picture this weekend to give ya'll a sneek peak..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i will get pictures for everyone


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 22 2007, 09:15 PM~7533442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :wow:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

13 yrs n still going


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 23 2007, 04:23 PM~7538481
> *13 yrs n still going
> 
> 
> ...


nice picture


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

i know,i took it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 23 2007, 06:17 AM~7535447
> *no, but ill get 4 u 2day
> *


GIVE HIM MY NUMBER HUEVON..............MIRACLES C.C..........TU MADRE..


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 23 2007, 11:57 AM~7537376
> *i will get pictures for everyone
> *


ILL TAKE SOME PICS WITH YOU NAKED..................CHINCHILLA ............ :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 23 2007, 05:15 PM~7538975
> *i know,i took it :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU TOOK WHAT WHERE AND FOR WHAT REASON................ :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 23 2007, 07:08 PM~7539517
> *YOU TOOK WHAT WHERE AND FOR WHAT REASON................ :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT.....GOING UP :thumbsup:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Anyone know where to get an euro clip for a cutlass here in ATX


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 23 2007, 08:00 PM~7539469
> *ILL TAKE SOME PICS WITH YOU NAKED..................CHINCHILLA ............ :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: ohno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Mar 23 2007, 07:16 PM~7539560
> *Anyone know where to get an euro clip for a cutlass here in ATX
> *


Them are real hard to come by


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

ACOSTA512 I SEE YOU HOMIE !! :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

I know trying to buy one here so I wont have to pay for shipping,thats where it costs


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Big J I'm ready!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Mar 23 2007, 07:22 PM~7539582
> *Big J I'm ready!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


NEW SHOES !! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 23 2007, 07:58 PM~7539454
> *GIVE HIM MY NUMBER HUEVON..............MIRACLES C.C..........TU MADRE..
> *


i was waiting 4 big rob 2 show,but he never did :dunno:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 23 2007, 09:15 PM~7539952
> *i was waiting 4 big rob 2 show,but he never did :dunno:
> *


why were you waiting for rob?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 24 2007, 09:47 AM~7542253
> *why were you waiting for rob?
> *


2 get the phone# n 2 cut that sunroof out.........man put ur helmet back on.......think about the bunny :twak:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 21 2007, 06:44 PM~7525619
> *NAW I NEED VOL. 25 TO ADD TO MY LOWRIDIN VIDEO LIBRARY !!  :biggrin: I COLLECT- TRUUCHA , CALI SWANGIN , YOUNG HOGG , RIDER CHRONICLES !!
> *



GOOD LOOKIN OUT BRO


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

YOU GUYS ARE NOT RIDIN TONIGHT ??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

my ride is still n da shop,1 more month. what bout u? :tears:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 24 2007, 09:28 PM~7545569
> *my ride is still n da shop,1 more month. what bout u?  :tears:
> *


NO MY BALL AND CHAIN WANTED TO KICK BACK !! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

2 bad :nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

SUP KOP


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

WUZ UP


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

Alex have u heard of a Show at Feista gardens on 4/28/07 with Bone Thugs preforming


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 24 2007, 07:40 PM~7544909
> *GOOD LOOKIN OUT BRO
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Mar 25 2007, 07:45 PM~7549556
> *Alex have u heard of a Show at Feista gardens on 4/28/07 with Bone Thugs preforming
> *


ONLY WHATS ON DA RADIO


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 25 2007, 07:47 PM~7549959
> *ONLY WHATS ON DA RADIO
> *


yea me too


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

HOPEFULLY MY CAR WILL B DONE,IF NOT CINCO DE MAYO


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Damn! looks like the black guy has been missin the party. Wut It Dews mann! Looks like every lowrider from ATX is in this post and i think i know every last on of u's :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

the show kinda sucked.. me and terry got 2nd place in the same class. :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 26 2007, 06:22 AM~7551773
> *the show kinda sucked..  me and terry got 2nd place in the same class.  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


so why does it suck,u placed didnt u :twak:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 26 2007, 06:32 AM~7551799
> *so why does it suck,u placed didnt u :twak:
> *



yes we did.. but me and terry had to go to the stage and talk to the guys. they only called out 1 person for the 90 class. the show did not end tll around 9..


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 26 2007, 06:22 AM~7551773
> *the show kinda sucked..   me and terry got 2nd place in the same class.  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



both got 2nd? wtf how can 2 people get the same place? :dunno: 
but way to go for both of ya'll


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 26 2007, 06:45 AM~7551832
> *both got 2nd? wtf how can 2 people get the same place? :dunno:
> but way to go for both of ya'll
> *



i dont know. rocky came in 1st, rudy came in 2nd i think, and terrys bike can in 1st. robert did not even place


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 26 2007, 06:45 AM~7551832
> *both got 2nd? wtf how can 2 people get the same place? :dunno:
> but way to go for both of ya'll
> *


those were"here,now leave me alone" trophies, thats how,leftovers :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 26 2007, 06:47 AM~7551841
> *i dont know.  rocky came in 1st, rudy came in 2nd i think,  and terrys bike can in 1st. robert did not even place
> *


they were all n diffrent classes


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 26 2007, 06:49 AM~7551848
> *they were all n diffrent classes
> *



yes


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 26 2007, 06:48 AM~7551844
> *those were"here,now leave me alone" trophies, thats how,leftovers :angry:
> *


these show need real ryders as judges not some tonto :twak: that like pretty colors :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Pictures? ? ? ? ?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 26 2007, 06:51 AM~7551856
> *these show need real ryders as judges not some tonto :twak: that like pretty colors :biggrin:
> *


thats da way it iz at small shows :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 26 2007, 06:54 AM~7551869
> *thats da way it iz at small shows :biggrin:
> *


small shows just out to make money, dont really care who gets what....
what happend to the days of chilling at the park allday making some que and playing horseshoes w/ other clubs checking out the rides and honey's....?

sorry bout that i thought it was 92' again.... :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 26 2007, 07:00 AM~7551881
> *small shows just out to make money, dont really care who gets what....
> what happend to the days of chilling at the park allday making some que and playing horseshoes w/ other clubs checking out the rides and honey's....?
> 
> ...


 theres alwaz that 1 crew that f#*ks it up 4 everyone :nono: :nono:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 26 2007, 07:16 AM~7551935
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WTF? ? ? :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 26 2007, 07:16 AM~7551935
> *
> 
> 
> ...



40's


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 26 2007, 07:25 AM~7551970
> *40's
> *


DON'T PUT THAT SHIT ON MY TOPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!    :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :barf:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 26 2007, 07:37 AM~7552026
> *DON'T PUT THAT SHIT ON MY TOPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!       :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :barf:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

OK,YHATS BETTER. 4 A SECOND THERE I FELT LIKE BYN MUDFLAPS :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

and a ladder.... now i need a pocket full of candy and my old school id...lol :uh: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 26 2007, 07:47 AM~7552075
> *and a ladder.... now i need a pocket full of candy and my old school id...lol :uh:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


YEA RICK 14 ILL GET U 15 :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 26 2007, 07:50 AM~7552087
> *YEA RICK 14 ILL GET U 15 :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nono:
> *


what??? she is 19.. why you say that.. she models for hotlife


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 26 2007, 07:40 AM~7552037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PLAQUES NEED 2B MOUNTED :cheesy:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 26 2007, 07:52 AM~7552098
> *PLAQUES NEED 2B MOUNTED :cheesy:
> *


window in the back is to dark.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 26 2007, 07:54 AM~7552109
> *window in the back is to dark.
> *



i have a razor blade and a ruler.... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

XCUSSES,XCUSSES


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 26 2007, 07:55 AM~7552115
> *i have a razor blade and a ruler.... :biggrin:
> *



naw. i am good. to much money paid for the tint.. i dont have money like you to throw around. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 26 2007, 07:57 AM~7552126
> *naw.  i am good. to much money paid for the tint..  i dont have money like you to throw around.    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



what ur not down to rep ur club plaque? what does the pres. of knights say bout that...?  jk do ur thang


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 26 2007, 07:51 AM~7552093
> *what???  she is 19.. why you say that.. she models for hotlife
> *


WHAT,DID U CARD HER?????? :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 26 2007, 07:59 AM~7552141
> *what ur not down to rep ur club plaque? what does the pres. of knights say bout that...?  jk do ur thang
> *



he would say do the smart thing....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 26 2007, 07:59 AM~7552141
> *what ur not down to rep ur club plaque? what does the pres. of knights say bout that...?  jk do ur thang
> *


U KNOW ME MOUNT DEM, N HER IF SHE REALLY IS 19. :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

one more picture.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

N HES A ROOKIE
















MOUNTED PLAQUES


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

MOre Pics of the show please.. Bored at work.... 

NO MORE PICTURES OF THE REGAL ON 40'S! ! ! Those pictures are all over LIL now... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Mar 26 2007, 09:51 AM~7552735
> *
> 
> NO MORE PICTURES OF THE REGAL ON 40'S! ! !  Those pictures are all over LIL now... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *




x2


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey guys i just wanted to let ya'll know i having a birthday party for rob, at chicano park around noon or so it will be on may 12th. everybody is welcome :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

i made a topic on the san anto show with pics......


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 26 2007, 05:48 AM~7551844
> *those were"here,now leave me alone" trophies, thats how,leftovers :angry:
> *


More like the "we F-d up" trophies now go away cause you make me nervous. Imagine like 20 Terry's going up to the stage cause you didn't judge right and had no categories. The dude on stage actually had a guard up there with him. 
All in all categories & judging was baaaaddd. They had all cars listed as 40's, 50's, 60's etc. no difference btween lowrider or euro or anything really. But ya'll know how it is at them little shows.

Oh & by the way, the show that's coming at end of April with Bone Thugs & Harmony is gonna be just like this. They are the same people who did the Rosedale park show we went to 2 wks ago. Lot's of mad meskins :angry: then too...................................MRS. ROCHA


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 26 2007, 11:50 AM~7553566
> *More like the "we F-d up" trophies now go away cause you make me nervous.  Imagine like 20 Terry's going up to the stage cause you didn't judge right and had no categories.  The dude on stage actually had a guard up there with him.
> All in all categories & judging was baaaaddd.  They had all cars listed as 40's, 50's, 60's etc.  no difference btween lowrider or euro or anything really.  But ya'll know how it is at them little shows.
> 
> ...


l.o.l :roflmao: i know what you mean


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 26 2007, 11:50 AM~7553566
> *More like the "we F-d up" trophies now go away cause you make me nervous.  Imagine like 20 Terry's going up to the stage cause you didn't judge right and had no categories.  The dude on stage actually had a guard up there with him.
> All in all categories & judging was baaaaddd.  They had all cars listed as 40's, 50's, 60's etc.  no difference btween lowrider or euro or anything really.  But ya'll know how it is at them little shows.
> 
> ...


just what i ment in not so many words :biggrin: 
a show is a show but with out lo'los it aint shit


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

20 Terrys WTF is the world comming too


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 26 2007, 10:57 AM~7553615
> *just what i ment in not so many words :biggrin:
> a show is a show but with out lo'los it aint shit
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Mar 26 2007, 01:52 PM~7554397
> *20 Terrys WTF is the world comming too
> *


YEA I DON'T THINK PEOPLE ARE READY FOR 20 TERRYS


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

I Just go to the show to see Bone Thugs anyways!


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 26 2007, 07:55 AM~7552115
> *i have a razor blade and a ruler.... :biggrin:
> *


aw u had to bring a razor in this topic i see :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :guns: :buttkick: :nono: :nono: hno: :nosad: :no:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

dont get scared


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

Check this out KOP MEMBERS 

http://austin.craigslist.org/car/300229919.html


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Mar 26 2007, 12:52 PM~7554397
> *20 Terrys WTF is the world comming too
> *


IM HERE BITCHES..................................ME AND KEVIN FOOL...............
MEOW BITCHES......................


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Mar 26 2007, 07:11 PM~7556675
> *Check this out KOP MEMBERS
> 
> http://austin.craigslist.org/car/300229919.html
> *


thats a sad sight


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 26 2007, 07:25 PM~7556774
> *IM HERE BITCHES..................................ME AND KEVIN FOOL...............
> MEOW BITCHES......................
> *


yea we smell ya,i mean c ya :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 26 2007, 06:31 PM~7556823
> *thats a sad sight
> *


R..I..P.........POOR IMPALA.......... :tears: :tears: ...........CURBSIDE...TU MADRE..


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 26 2007, 06:36 PM~7556858
> *yea we smell ya,i mean c ya :biggrin:
> *


CAREFUL KEVIN IS DEADLY WITH HIS RIGHT PAW..........


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 26 2007, 06:31 PM~7556823
> *thats a sad sight
> *



I know Hu


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 26 2007, 07:40 PM~7556882
> *CAREFUL KEVIN IS DEADLY WITH HIS RIGHT PAW..........
> *


thought kevin wuz kevina :uh:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

miracles NEVER cease!!!!!!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 26 2007, 06:48 PM~7556919
> *thought kevin wuz kevina :uh:
> *


KEVIN SAID COME AND CHECK FOR YOUR SELF...........................


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

what up kiki and kevin


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what it do peeps n kevin


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

i heard that at the show this chick in pink had her torta hanging out, is this true kiki?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 26 2007, 07:17 PM~7557119
> *what it do peeps n kevin
> *











KEVIN'S WAITING...BITCHES!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 26 2007, 08:24 PM~7557180
> *
> 
> 
> ...



fury balls and all


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 26 2007, 07:22 PM~7557155
> *i heard that at the show this chick in pink had her torta hanging out, is this true kiki?
> *


SHE WAS SEXXXY :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 26 2007, 08:25 PM~7557186
> *fury balls and all
> *


kitty porn :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 26 2007, 08:26 PM~7557196
> *SHE WAS SEXXXY :yes:
> *



we need to ecourage big rick to post it on here, I know hes gotta have a pic


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

hey jthang where bouts you live at in buda


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

I HEARD SHE HAD NO CHONES FOOL.............NOT WITH CURBSIDE I SWEAR......................SHE CAME WITH RICK .........


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

he dont want people to steal dem,thats his PERSONNNAL stash.........or he has 2 wait tilll theyre 18


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 26 2007, 08:30 PM~7557232
> *I HEARD SHE HAD NO CHONES FOOL.............NOT WITH CURBSIDE I SWEAR......................SHE CAME WITH RICK .........
> *



so ricks gotta have alot of pics. That nasty mo fo , In a good way nasty :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 26 2007, 07:28 PM~7557213
> *hey jthang where bouts you live at in buda
> *


HIM AND KEVIN ARE ROOMATES....................... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

kyle on goforth road and cotton Gin


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 26 2007, 08:31 PM~7557245
> *he dont want people to steal dem,thats his PERSONNNAL stash.........or he has 2 wait tilll theyre 18
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 26 2007, 07:31 PM~7557246
> *so ricks gotta have alot of pics.  That nasty mo fo ,  In a good way nasty :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


RICK POST THE PICS HOMIE !! :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Mar 26 2007, 08:33 PM~7557265
> *kyle on goforth road and cotton Gin
> *



behind the fields?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 26 2007, 08:33 PM~7557269
> *RICK POST THE PICS HOMIE !!  :biggrin:
> *



CHINCHILLA'S GOT TO POST A COUPLE OF DEM HOES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 26 2007, 07:24 PM~7557180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


KEVIN SAID TTT............BITCHES!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 26 2007, 07:35 PM~7557278
> *CHINCHILLA'S  GOT TO POST A COUPLE OF DEM HOES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WHO ??  I DONT KNOW NO CHINCHILLAS HOMIE !!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 26 2007, 08:38 PM~7557298
> *WHO ??   I DONT KNOW NO CHINCHILLAS HOMIE !!
> *



big ricks a k a


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 26 2007, 08:38 PM~7557298
> *WHO ??   I DONT KNOW NO CHINCHILLAS HOMIE !!
> *


rick :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 26 2007, 07:33 PM~7557270
> *behind the fields?
> *


yea right behind them


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 26 2007, 07:38 PM~7557298
> *WHO ??   I DONT KNOW NO CHINCHILLAS HOMIE !!
> *


BIG RICK ...AKA...CHINCHILLA....FOOL


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Mar 26 2007, 08:40 PM~7557318
> *yea right behind them
> *



i have cousins living on top of the hill near the sac n pac on golforth rd.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 26 2007, 08:40 PM~7557321
> *BIG RICK ...AKA...CHINCHILLA....FOOL
> *


dont forget neanderthal


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 26 2007, 07:42 PM~7557340
> *dont forget neanderthal
> *


I THINK YOU SPELLED IT WRONG BUT I DONT KNOW HOW TO SPELL IT.....MIRACLES FOOL............


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 26 2007, 08:47 PM~7557384
> *I THINK YOU SPELLED IT WRONG BUT I DONT KNOW HOW TO SPELL IT.....MIRACLES FOOL............
> *



neither does he


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

here comes casey first post


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 26 2007, 07:37 PM~7557286
> *KEVIN SAID TTT............BITCHES!
> *


WHERE'S MIDNIGHT AT? :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Mar 26 2007, 06:55 PM~7556961
> *miracles NEVER cease!!!!!!!
> *


X2.......BITCHES....................


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 26 2007, 07:49 PM~7557400
> *here comes casey first post
> *


WUSSUP FOOL?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

hey kaze you have any pics?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Mar 26 2007, 07:49 PM~7557404
> *WHERE'S MIDNIGHT AT? :biggrin:
> *


SHES BEHIND KEVIN....................


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 26 2007, 07:51 PM~7557423
> *hey kaze you have any pics?
> *


YEAH BUT I CANT FIND THE DAMN CAMERA ! :angry:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

i heard my cousin adrian is selling his regal?


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Mar 26 2007, 07:53 PM~7557445
> *YEAH BUT I CANT FIND THE DAMN CAMERA ! :angry:
> *


HEY DEGRE I GOT SOME PICS OF THIS FINE AZZ CHIC IN PINK! :0


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Mar 26 2007, 08:53 PM~7557445
> *YEAH BUT I CANT FIND THE DAMN CAMERA ! :angry:
> *


I wanna see terry;s ride. Id roll buy his apt but he gets home late.


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 26 2007, 07:53 PM~7557446
> *i heard my cousin adrian is selling his regal?
> *


WHATS WRONG WITH IT?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Mar 26 2007, 08:55 PM~7557455
> *HEY DEGRE I GOT SOME PICS OF THIS FINE AZZ CHIC IN PINK! :0
> *



did you get any with her double lipped whopper hanging out?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Mar 26 2007, 07:55 PM~7557455
> *HEY DEGRE I GOT SOME PICS OF THIS FINE AZZ CHIC IN PINK! :0
> *


DAMN POST IT IF U GOT IT FOOL...ESPECIALLY THE ONE IN PINK


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 26 2007, 07:39 PM~7557314
> *big ricks  a k a
> *


OH OK !! CHINCHILLAS POST THE PICS HOMIE !! :biggrin:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 26 2007, 07:55 PM~7557462
> *I wanna see terry;s ride.  Id roll buy his apt but he gets home late.
> *


YEAH IT CAME OUT PRETTY GOOD.MINES NEXT!!!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Mar 26 2007, 08:56 PM~7557469
> *WHATS WRONG WITH IT?
> *


needs to be registered and inspection. Its just sittin there and purrs like a kitten while sittin on 13's. Who knows he may be bulshittin, but im going to check him out because he owews mo some $$$$


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 26 2007, 07:57 PM~7557474
> *did you get any with her double lipped whopper hanging out?
> *


   STILL CANT GET THAT IMAGE OUTTA MY HEAD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Sup Casey, Sup Terry...


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

say big dog, Just one pic of her bro. so i can see what everyones talking about.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 26 2007, 08:30 PM~7557232
> *I HEARD SHE HAD NO CHONES FOOL.............NOT WITH CURBSIDE I SWEAR......................SHE CAME WITH RICK .........
> *



what?????? is that the chick i wanted to get a picture of with your car


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

im outs, gotta watch tha weather to see if im gonna work manana.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 26 2007, 08:42 PM~7557340
> *dont forget neanderthal
> *



thats wrong


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

JUST FOR YOU DEGRE...BETTER PICS LATER











MIRACLES CAR CLUB
CURBSIDE DESIGNZ


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Mar 26 2007, 08:03 PM~7557528
> *Sup Casey, Sup Terry...
> *


SUP MANN WHAT CHEW BEEN UP TO?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 26 2007, 08:04 PM~7557541
> *what??????  is that the chick i wanted to get a picture of with your car
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :wow: :loco:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 26 2007, 08:07 PM~7557562
> *JUST FOR YOU DEGRE...BETTER PICS LATER
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT THE 2 PUMPER


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Mar 26 2007, 08:12 PM~7557621
> *IS THAT THE 2 PUMPER
> *


U DAM SKIPPY

KIKI & KEVIN OUT!


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Nothing...Just working and taking care of my kiddos... My monte is coming slowly...but its a coming...


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Mar 26 2007, 08:16 PM~7557652
> *Nothing...Just working and taking care of my kiddos... My monte is coming slowly...but its a coming...
> *


YEAH I FEEL YALL THATS ALL I DO. MY CAR SHOULD BE GOING TO PAINT IN 2 WEEKS!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Mar 26 2007, 09:17 PM~7557671
> *YEAH I FEEL YALL THATS ALL I DO. MY CAR SHOULD BE GOING TO PAINT IN 2 WEEKS!
> *


what color is it going to be big dog?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Mar 26 2007, 07:11 PM~7556675
> *Check this out KOP MEMBERS
> 
> http://austin.craigslist.org/car/300229919.html
> *



What's up Everybody! ! 



Dang Can't believe he's selling it... He's been working on that car for a long time...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

hes bn selling it it started at 5gs


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Where did you get you chroming done? Does it go by how many pieces you take or can I just take i piece? I want to rechrome the windshield frame on my grandsons pedal car, but depends how much....


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 26 2007, 10:28 PM~7558375
> *
> 
> 
> ...



naw man, not of your car of tha chic in pink.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Mar 27 2007, 07:30 AM~7559896
> *Where did you get you chroming done?  Does it go by how many pieces you take or can I just take i piece?  I want to rechrome the windshield frame on my grandsons pedal car, but depends how much....
> *


SOUTHWEST CHROMING N SAN ANTO. GOING BACK N 3 WEEKS. I CAN TAKE IT N C


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

All Right cool, I'll get it to you...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

why ya'll keep bugging about that girl is that the only girls you can get pics on lay it low go hoe hunt in off topic :twak: 



what up knights  :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 27 2007, 09:57 AM~7560670
> *why ya'll keep bugging about that girl is that the only girls you can get pics on lay it low go hoe hunt in off topic  :twak:
> what up knights  :biggrin:
> *



whats up


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

u need 2 take pictures of men 4 anna


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

so whats everyone doing? as for me i am looking at 300


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 27 2007, 11:02 AM~7561206
> *u need 2 take pictures of men 4 anna
> *


 :uh: i got some fresh outta the shower pics....
u wanna see? :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 27 2007, 11:05 AM~7561237
> *:uh: i got some fresh outta the shower pics....
> u wanna see? :0
> *


u can save dem 4 when she gets hm :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 27 2007, 11:04 AM~7561225
> *so whats everyone doing?  as for me i am looking at 300
> *


let me c it when ur done :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 27 2007, 11:07 AM~7561257
> *u can save dem 4 when she gets hm :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :barf:
> *



 u know u like it


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

l.o.l :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 11 2007, 11:01 PM~7458078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that mofo is bad ass hell! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

thanx homie


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

ur welcome....huh what? :dunno: lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 27 2007, 11:53 AM~7561586
> *ur welcome....huh what? :dunno: lol
> *


 :twak:tonto,put ur helmet back on :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 27 2007, 11:58 AM~7561621
> *:twak:tonto,put ur helmet back on :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 27 2007, 11:16 AM~7561717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

those were nice but can't wait till i get my bike out there. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 27 2007, 12:04 PM~7561658
> *:nono:
> *



hey rob think about the bunny...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 27 2007, 12:28 PM~7561796
> *those were nice but just wait till i get my bik out there. :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



i will take pictures of it too


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 27 2007, 12:28 PM~7561801
> *hey rob think about the bunny...
> *


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 27 2007, 12:29 PM~7561805
> *i will take pictures of it too
> *



good job on stamping ur pics, cant get stolen now


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Nice pictures 

More Please...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 27 2007, 12:37 PM~7561886
> *good job on stamping ur pics, cant get stolen now
> *


thanks big dog


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:uh: that should be covered up....
tortas for sale free relish.....


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

whats up alex hey do you still have the hinges for sale... I know someone who might get them off ur hands ... 

benny ( atxss )


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 27 2007, 12:14 PM~7562185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats that on the chicks arm 

Thats a nice Ride :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Mar 27 2007, 04:41 PM~7563832
> *whats that on the chicks arm
> 
> Thats a nice Ride  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *



i dont know. i think grass, dirt, or something.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

THAY'S MY BOY, BIG RICK


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 27 2007, 05:22 PM~7564391
> *THAY'S MY BOY, BIG RICK
> *


Chinchilla................ fool


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

who painted ur ride KIKI


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 27 2007, 08:22 PM~7564850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


uummmmm tastey


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Mar 27 2007, 06:11 PM~7564740
> *who painted ur ride KIKI
> *


CUSTOM PAINT AND AIRBRUSHING BY JOSH...........SOME ******* CAT OUT OF BUDA


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

came out tight


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 27 2007, 03:44 PM~7563849
> *i dont know. i think grass, dirt, or something.
> *


OH YEAH SOMETHING..........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Mar 27 2007, 07:24 PM~7565373
> *came out tight
> *


THX ....................HUEVON........... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 27 2007, 08:24 PM~7565382
> *OH YEAH SOMETHING..........
> *



what can i say..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 27 2007, 08:26 PM~7565403
> *what can i say..
> *


its not from u :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: looks like birdchit :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 27 2007, 08:39 PM~7565507
> *its not from u :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: looks like birdchit :biggrin:
> *



hahahahaha


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey Rick stop hoggin we know u got more pic's then that Post Them Bitches!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 27 2007, 09:39 PM~7565507
> *its not from u :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: looks like birdchit :biggrin:
> *


Naw I think rick was tring to mark his territory


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 27 2007, 08:46 PM~7565572
> *Hey Rick stop hoggin we know u got more pic's then that Post Them Bitches!
> *


man act like uve had sum :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :nicoderm:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 27 2007, 07:39 PM~7565507
> *its not from u :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: looks like birdchit :biggrin:
> *


HE SAID BIRD CHIT :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 27 2007, 09:48 PM~7565594
> *man act like uve had sum :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :nicoderm:
> *


u know me :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

hey check out my post in lowrider bike


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 27 2007, 08:50 PM~7565613
> *u know me :biggrin:
> *


yes we do hno: hno: :werd:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 27 2007, 08:50 PM~7565613
> *u know me :biggrin:
> *



haha


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 27 2007, 08:55 PM~7565684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice one


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

whats up KAZE83?


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 27 2007, 08:00 PM~7565737
> *whats up KAZE83?
> *


nuthing fool just checking it out !!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 27 2007, 12:14 PM~7562185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD ONE............... :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

What up Terry, Big Rick


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 27 2007, 08:04 PM~7565775
> *GOOD ONE............... :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: ALLREADY!!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

WHAT? No Pic's on rick's car ? that's a new one.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 27 2007, 09:07 PM~7565805
> *WHAT? No Pic's on rick's car ? that's a new one.
> *


i got mine


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

T T T 

Nice Ride Terry....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Anybody know of a car show going on this weekend here in Austin?


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

The only one I know about is this one.

Lonestar Rod and Kustom Round up, at Fiesta Gardens. this one is put on by the Continental Club on Congress and it's always packed with Hot rods and oldies cruisin on Congress between Riverside and oltorf....

The show is Saturday at Fiesta Gardens. Cruisin on Friday and Saturday night down Congress...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I BELIVE ITS DA NALSTALUA SHOW,THEYRE SUPOSE 2B ON CONGRESS SAT. KNIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Mar 28 2007, 09:30 AM~7568238
> *Anybody know of a car show going on this weekend here in Austin?
> *



the texas round up??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Mar 28 2007, 09:42 AM~7568332
> *The only one I know about is this one.
> 
> Lonestar Rod and Kustom Round up, at Fiesta Gardens. this one is put on by the Continental Club on Congress and it's always packed with Hot rods and oldies cruisin on Congress between Riverside and oltorf....
> ...


NOTHING NEWR THAN 64's


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Mar 28 2007, 09:30 AM~7568238
> *Anybody know of a car show going on this weekend here in Austin?
> *


the texas round up, it mostly hot rods and oldies cars 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=321883

they have pics from the last show. not sure how much it cost to get in, and on sat they cruse congress.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Sweet! Thanks homies! Martin (my neph) was asking me. We def gonna have to check it out!


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Yea, it's Bad Ass, last year we didn't get to go to show, but we got to see all the cars cruising down congress. It's get jam packed....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

yea its alwayz a good show,specially sat. knight :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ill b out there sat. knight, we have a CAR WASH!!!!!!!!!!! at advance on 7th. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey guys i might have to change the date for rob's birthday cause that same the day is the mean streets car show, but i will let ya'll know when i firgure something out


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 28 2007, 09:53 AM~7568434
> *ill b out there sat. knight, we have a CAR WASH!!!!!!!!!!! at advance on 7th. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Cool.. My niece has a baby shower at the Metropolis on Riverside, so, we'll stop by 7th on the way there...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 28 2007, 11:15 AM~7568943
> *:werd:  :werd:  :werd:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:HUGH?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 28 2007, 11:17 AM~7568955
> *:dunno:  :dunno:HUGH?
> *


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 28 2007, 11:34 AM~7569063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey that's my bike before it was my bike... :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 28 2007, 11:56 AM~7569210
> *hey that's my bike before it was my bike... :biggrin:
> *



lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 28 2007, 10:08 AM~7568090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sorry to ask but is that a load in her mouth???
if it is!!! then :thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 28 2007, 11:56 AM~7569210
> *hey that's my bike before it was my bike... :biggrin:
> *



i thought it left me forever :tears: 
but now i have the both of u.... :biggrin: 
funny how things work out


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

My Grandson on his Firetruck I bought for his last Birthday... Wait till he sees his Pedal Car that I got him for his 2nd birthday....


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Mar 28 2007, 01:56 PM~7570037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


let me know if u need som custom upholstery 4 it


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

The thought did cross my mind... I hit you up when I'm ready, right now the wedding is taking all my money ....


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 28 2007, 09:43 AM~7568353
> *NOTHING NEWR THAN 64's
> *


pre 63 :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 28 2007, 01:59 PM~7570053
> *let me know if u need som custom upholstery 4 it
> *


HIS IS GETTING BIG


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

they're suppose 2,thats calld growing haha


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Mar 28 2007, 01:00 PM~7570069
> *The thought did cross my mind...  I hit you up when I'm ready, right now the wedding is taking all my money ....
> *


ill pay for it let me know what you want...................curbside (TERRY ROCHA)
ITS FOR THE KID .......... YOU KNOW ..TU MADRE..
MIRACLES C.C.


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

What it is


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Mar 28 2007, 06:32 PM~7572348
> *What it is
> *


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

whats da deal kiki


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 28 2007, 06:46 PM~7572448
> *whats da deal kiki
> *


IM ROAD RUNNING BITCHES............................EVILUTION 94 CAMRY......BIATCH!
DID YOU SEE THE PICTURE???????????


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

yeah i saw it, was that the chick in the pink that everyone was googling at?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 26 2007, 08:07 PM~7557562
> *JUST FOR YOU DEGRE...BETTER PICS LATER
> 
> 
> ...


DEGRE576


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

it looks real nice


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 28 2007, 06:54 PM~7572515
> *yeah i saw it,  was that the chick in the pink that everyone was googling at?
> *


HELL NAW SHE WAS FINERRR......TRUST ME............


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Mar 28 2007, 06:55 PM~7572523
> *it looks real nice
> *


SPANK YOU.SPANK YOU VERY MUCH..........


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

i wana see your paint in the sun. that pic doesnt do it justice


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

did you order that trim yet?


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 28 2007, 06:57 PM~7572537
> *SPANK YOU.SPANK YOU VERY MUCH..........
> *


dont Spank me Spank YOU


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 28 2007, 06:58 PM~7572552
> *did you order that trim yet?
> *


NOT YET BEEN TRYING TO GET MY SETUP RIGHT


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 28 2007, 06:58 PM~7572548
> *i wana see your paint in the sun. that pic doesnt do it justice
> *


YEAH I GOT BETTER PICS BUT WAS'NT THAT SUNNY THAT DAY .BUT U GET THE IDEA.................................


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Mar 28 2007, 07:02 PM~7572579
> *dont Spank me Spank YOU
> *


YEAH NAKED............ :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 28 2007, 08:02 PM~7572582
> *NOT YET BEEN TRYING TO GET MY SETUP RIGHT
> *



whats wrong with it?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 28 2007, 07:07 PM~7572621
> *:biggrin:
> *


GOT AN ALL CHROME SET UP NOW


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 28 2007, 08:08 PM~7572637
> *GOT AN ALL CHROME SET UP NOW
> *


you gonna hard line it?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 28 2007, 07:08 PM~7572641
> *you gonna hard line it?
> *


CURB SIDE IS WORKING ON IT NOW...............


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

kool


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

you gonna get big rob to do your guts?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

or let curbside do it


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 28 2007, 07:11 PM~7572669
> *kool
> *


UR CULO.....................HUEVON............


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 28 2007, 08:14 PM~7572703
> *UR CULO.....................HUEVON............
> *


 a qui te tengo los huevos colgando,guey. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 28 2007, 07:12 PM~7572677
> *you gonna get big rob to do your guts?
> *


GUTS ARE IN GOOD SHAPE NOW WE'LL SEE LATER...........


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 28 2007, 08:16 PM~7572718
> *GUTS ARE IN GOOD SHAPE NOW WE'LL SEE LATER...........
> *



let me know im handy with tha 3m glue and tweed.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 28 2007, 07:16 PM~7572716
> *a qui te tengo los huevos colgando,guey.    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SI QUIERA LES QUITASTE LOS PELOS NO QUIERO OGARME :barf: :nono:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 28 2007, 08:19 PM~7572737
> *SI QUIERA LES QUITASTE LOS PELOS NO QUIERO OGARME :barf:  :nono:
> *


te los tengo pelones y listos para ti, tarugo


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 28 2007, 07:17 PM~7572726
> *let me know im handy with tha 3m glue and tweed.
> *


YEAH PROBABLY GO THAT ROUTE..............


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 28 2007, 08:21 PM~7572758
> *YEAH PROBABLY GO THAT ROUTE..............
> *



let me know, im outs, gone watch unique whips on tha speed channel, lataz :yes: :yes:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

pm me ur number KIKI


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 28 2007, 07:20 PM~7572747
> *te los tengo pelones y listos para ti, tarugo
> *


ENSENAME ...............PELON.............


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

no i dont want kevin to have any


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 28 2007, 07:25 PM~7572801
> *no i dont want kevin to have any
> *


GALLINA.............CLUCK CLUCK


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 28 2007, 08:29 PM~7572834
> *GALLINA.............CLUCK CLUCK
> *



heres a pic of my nutsack


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 28 2007, 07:30 PM~7572844
> *heres a pic of my nutsack
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

big j, i was wondering what thread you been hangin out at, :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Mar 28 2007, 07:32 PM~7572856
> *big j, i was wondering what thread you been hangin out at, :biggrin:
> *


WHERE DID U GET THAT PICTURE OF ALEX AT ......HAHAHAHAHAHAA....(THE MONKEY)


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 28 2007, 07:35 PM~7572875
> *WHERE DID U GET THAT PICTURE OF ALEX AT ......HAHAHAHAHAHAA....(THE MONKEY)
> *


haha


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 28 2007, 08:35 PM~7572875
> *WHERE DID U GET THAT PICTURE OF ALEX AT ......HAHAHAHAHAHAA....(THE MONKEY)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hey wait ur talkn bout me :twak:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 28 2007, 07:40 PM~7572925
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: hey wait ur talkn bout me :twak:
> *


NO TE ENOJES.............HUEVON.............


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 28 2007, 08:42 PM~7572944
> *NO TE ENOJES.............HUEVON.............
> *


im not mad, thats da way i look n da morning :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 16 2007, 10:30 PM~7494692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SPOOK !! I HANG OUT ON THIS TREAD CAUSE OF THIS !! YOU LIKE ?? :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 28 2007, 07:44 PM~7572959
> *im not mad, thats da way i look n da morning :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 28 2007, 07:30 PM~7572844
> *heres a pic of my nutsack
> 
> 
> ...


COCHINO..................TU MADRE..........


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 28 2007, 07:30 PM~7572336
> *ill pay for it let me know what you want...................curbside (TERRY ROCHA)
> ITS FOR THE KID ..........              YOU KNOW                ..TU MADRE..
> MIRACLES C.C.
> *



I'm going to take you up on that offer... I need to spray the under carriage and suspension to match the paint, so I can put it together. I want to show it off at the kars for kids in April....


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 28 2007, 03:15 PM~7570707
> *HIS IS GETTING BIG
> *



Yup he is, and he's so much fun to be around, I forget about everything when he's around....


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 28 2007, 07:49 PM~7573019
> *SPOOK !! I HANG OUT ON THIS TREAD CAUSE OF THIS !! YOU LIKE ??  :biggrin:
> *


mmmmmmm zzziiiipppp


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Mar 28 2007, 08:00 PM~7573143
> *I'm going to take you up on that offer...  I need to spray the under carriage and suspension to match the paint, so I can put it together. I want to show it off at the kars for kids in April....
> *


LET ME KNOW ....CURBSIDE FOOL................


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Mar 28 2007, 08:03 PM~7573169
> *mmmmmmm zzziiiipppp
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

T T T 

:machinegun: :guns: :twak:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

What's Up ! !!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what it dew


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Here's a picture of my house, we got in Manor...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

RICH!!!!!!!!! I SHOULD MARRY U :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 29 2007, 08:40 AM~7575741
> *RICH!!!!!!!!! I SHOULD MARRY U :biggrin:
> *



Yea, Right, i'll be working two jobs for the next 30 years :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

UR PART JAMICAN? 2 JOBS!!!!!!!!!! I GUESS U WONT B HM MUCH  :buttkick:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Naw, I'll be quitting my night job around October of this year, Future wifey just got a big raise at work :biggrin: 

Now I have a garage to put all my Toys..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Mar 29 2007, 08:57 AM~7575840
> *Naw, I'll be quitting my night job around October of this year, Future wifey just got a big raise at work :biggrin:
> 
> Now I have a garage to put all my Toys..
> *


SO U THINK U DO :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

I know I DO..

That's what I told her, the house is hers, she can decorate it however she wants, change what she wants, but the garage is OFF LIMITS, it's mine, It's ALL Mine.. :around: :around: :around:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

LIKE I SAID U THINK U DO, ONCE U SAY I DO ITS HERS :buttkick: :twak: HAHA :wave:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Oh, Snap! ! ! :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

GOOD MORNING FINALL GOT UR COFFE :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

HEY GUYS


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 29 2007, 08:10 AM~7575904
> *LIKE I SAID U THINK U DO, ONCE U SAY I DO  ITS HERS :buttkick:  :twak: HAHA :wave:
> *


she will say ,,honey can i store a few things in the garage? bam! next thing you know all her stuff is in there,,honey just keep your car outside ok,,
ive seen it a million times,,haha


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 29 2007, 09:35 AM~7576064
> *HEY GUYS
> *


 :wave:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Mar 29 2007, 09:37 AM~7576079
> *she will say  ,,honey can i store a few things in the garage? bam! next thing you know all her stuff is in there,,honey just keep your car outside ok,,
> ive seen it a million times,,haha
> *



shhh, I've already taken some of her stuff to the storage unit, told her it's not going in the garage. Also, saving for a backyard storage, cause I told her the lawn mower and yard stuff is not going in the garage...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

WE'LL C WHAT HAPPENS. ITS EIGTHER GARAGE ROOM OR NO POONANIE. U PICK :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 29 2007, 12:20 AM~7574375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey that pic looks familiar oh yeah my homie took it :thumbsup: tight mural


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

I'll take the Garage room and a bottle of hand lotion


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

SOUNDS LIKE UR USED 2 IT :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 29 2007, 10:35 AM~7576496
> *SOUNDS LIKE UR USED 2 IT :biggrin:
> *


N UR NOT EVEN MARRIED YET, DAAAMMNN :nicoderm: :banghead: :banghead: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*WHATS UP*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

HELLO

```
undefinedHELLO
```


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 29 2007, 11:16 AM~7576790
> *HELLO
> 
> 
> ...



:dunno:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

thats a nice plaque


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 29 2007, 11:49 AM~7577076
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hey kiki your website doesnt work.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

is anyone going to the show on april 22nd?

25$ for bikes.

35$ for cars/trucks

40$ hop/dance

hop/dance 500$ 1st place. 

move in times. 6am-11am


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 29 2007, 06:37 PM~7579803
> *is anyone going to the show on april 22nd?
> 
> 25$ for bikes.
> ...



where at big rick?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 29 2007, 06:38 PM~7579808
> *where at big rick?
> *



fiesta gardens austin texas. sunday the 22nd


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 29 2007, 05:29 PM~7579762
> *hey kiki your website doesnt work.
> *


SERVER PROBLEMS............ :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Mar 29 2007, 11:47 AM~7577532
> *thats a nice plaque
> *


FORREALS :yes: :yes:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT.....SLEEPY PEEPEE.......


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 29 2007, 11:49 AM~7577076
> *
> 
> 
> ...



terry like the picture


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 29 2007, 07:22 PM~7580473
> *terry like the picture
> *


MORE THAN YOU................ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 29 2007, 07:36 PM~7580564
> *MORE THAN YOU................ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


U should make that one a poster LOL :biggrin:   :wave:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Mar 29 2007, 07:38 PM~7580576
> *U should make that one a poster LOL  :biggrin:      :wave:
> *


WATS UP FUCKER ????????????.........MIRACLES NEVER CEASE.......


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ALEX ben just emailed me


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

WHAT HE SAY? GET HIS EMAIL ADDRESS 4 ME


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Whassup everyone... It's Friday! ! ! 

A sneak peek at my grandson's Pedal Car...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Mar 30 2007, 08:45 AM~7583117
> *Whassup everyone...  It's Friday! ! !
> 
> A sneak peek at my grandson's Pedal Car...
> ...


That's a bad azz mural


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Thanks...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

it's coming along pretty good


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 30 2007, 09:06 AM~7583470
> *it's coming along pretty good
> *


Yep, just need to paint the inside and under, he didn't think to paint the whole car black, but we're going to do it in my garage....


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Just to let everyone know the Lonestar Round-Up Car Show has moved to the Expo Center cause of the rain. They just announced it on News 8 Austin...

The sixth-annual Lone Star Rod & Kustom Roundup will run through Sunday, with music, art and more along South Congress Avenue at the Continental Club and Jo's Hot Coffee and Good Food. 'The Big Show' will be held at The Travis County Expo Center, 7311 Decker Lane. Gates open at 11, and music begins at noon and runs till 6 p.m. Register your 1963 or earlier hot rod or custom car at the Continental Club or at the gate this morning to get into the show. General admission is $10 per person; kids younger than 12 get in free. www.lonestarroundup.com.


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

T T T


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Mar 30 2007, 08:45 AM~7583117
> *Whassup everyone...  It's Friday! ! !
> 
> A sneak peek at my grandson's Pedal Car...
> ...


Looking real good..


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

WHO LIFTS CARS HERE IN AUSTIN ??


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 30 2007, 08:24 PM~7587478
> *WHO LIFTS CARS HERE IN AUSTIN ??
> *


Good Question :biggrin: I know their are others but the on shop i really know of is Joe's shop off S. Lamar Capitol City Customs. Are just ask Alex :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 30 2007, 06:40 PM~7587562
> *Good Question :biggrin: I know their are others but the on shop i really know of is Joe's shop off S. Lamar Capitol City Customs. Are just ask Alex :biggrin:
> *


 CLEAN SETUP !! NO WEINNIE ASS SETUP !!


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

pat burgeson lifts cars


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 29 2007, 10:49 AM~7577076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice picture chinchilla!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 30 2007, 06:24 PM~7587478
> *WHO LIFTS CARS HERE IN AUSTIN ??
> *


patrick does good work i recommed him.............


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 30 2007, 07:38 PM~7587929
> *patrick does good work i recommed him.............
> *


OK WHO PATRICK ??


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 30 2007, 09:17 PM~7588164
> *OK WHO PATRICK ??
> *



lac of respect screen name


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 30 2007, 07:40 PM~7587562
> *Good Question :biggrin: I know their are others but the on shop i really know of is Joe's shop off S. Lamar Capitol City Customs. Are just ask Alex :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 30 2007, 08:44 PM~7588294
> *lac of respect  screen name
> *


ANY PICS OF HIS WORK ??


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=183897&st=4400
check out the lac he knows what he is doing


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sancho12000_@Mar 31 2007, 02:42 AM~7589480
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=183897&st=4400
> check out the lac he knows what he is doing
> *


nice car right.......... :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT .............BITCHES......


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 30 2007, 08:44 PM~7588294
> *lac of respect  screen name
> *


 :thumbsup: ............EVILUTION 94 CAMRY........... :burn:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Mar 28 2007, 07:24 PM~7572788
> *pm me ur number KIKI
> *


BITCH YOU DIDNT GET IT.......... ALRIGHT FRIEND......... :wow: :wow: :wow: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 27 2007, 08:05 PM~7565791
> *What up Terry, Big Rick
> *


WHATS UP BITCHES.............TU MADRE.................. :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sancho12000_@Mar 31 2007, 02:42 AM~7589480
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=183897&st=4400
> check out the lac he knows what he is doing
> *


 IM TAKING IT TO HI/LOW HYDRAULICS !! (FOR THE SERIOUS LOWRIDER !!)


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

just got back from congress, man there is every old school car you can think of out there. I saw a bad asss 63 hard top baby blue 2 door on some 15" supremes
whitewalls that car is bad and a 62 candy orange with a big ass blower. going back tomorrow to take pictures :biggrin: I did not whant to leave :angry:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sancho12000_@Mar 31 2007, 09:41 PM~7593228
> *just got back from congress, man there is every old school car you can think of out there. I saw a bad asss 63 hard top baby blue 2 door on some 15" supremes
> whitewalls that car is bad and a 62 candy orange with a big ass blower. going back tomorrow to take pictures  :biggrin:  I did not whant to leave :angry:
> *


I JUST GOT BACK MY SELF.ITS WAS BAD ASS................ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 31 2007, 10:17 PM~7593380
> *I JUST GOT BACK MY SELF.ITS WAS BAD ASS................ :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


I KILLED ALL THE JUICE I HAD IN THE TRUNK BATTERYS DEAD SO I CAME HOME............CHARGING BATTERYS GETTING READY FOR TOMORROW :wave: :wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 31 2007, 10:49 PM~7592926
> *IM TAKING IT TO HI/LOW HYDRAULICS !! (FOR THE SERIOUS LOWRIDER !!)
> *


 :thumbsup: But u did say Austin :uh: Good luck :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

nice sign 
i really think its nice


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 1 2007, 11:49 AM~7595518
> *nice sign
> i really think its nice
> *


      :dunno:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 1 2007, 03:43 PM~7596526
> *          :dunno:
> *


SPEEKA THE ENGLISH..................MI MADRE............ :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey wat up terry


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 1 2007, 09:13 AM~7594903
> *:thumbsup: But u did say Austin :uh: Good luck :biggrin:
> *


YEA I DID SAY AUSTIN !! BUT HI/LOW IS IN EL PASO 8 HR DRIVE :biggrin: I DONT WANT JUNK IN MY TRUNK !!


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Back to the TOP! ! !


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what it dew


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

What's Up! ! 

Did ya'll cruise down Congress on Saturday?? We went about 10:00, first person we ran into was Terry, hittin dem switches...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

naw i didnt go we had a carwash,after that we were worn out :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 2 2007, 06:35 AM~7600481
> *What's Up! !
> 
> Did ya'll cruise down Congress on Saturday??  We went about 10:00, first person we ran into was Terry, hittin dem switches...
> *


I SAW EVILUTION ACTING A FOOL.......................... :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 2 2007, 08:20 PM~7605510
> *I SAW EVILUTION ACTING A FOOL.......................... :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


HES ALWAYZ ACTN A FOOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

I GOT NAKED FOR MONEY ONE TIME .........AND THEY ALWAYS THROUGH THAT AT ME.................... :dunno: :dunno: .........MI MADRE..


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WHATS UP 73MONTE ............ :angel:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 2 2007, 08:39 PM~7605646
> *WHATS UP 73MONTE ............ :angel:
> *


NUTTIN JUST CHILLN..................E TU


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 2 2007, 07:39 PM~7605646
> *WHATS UP 73MONTE ............ :angel:
> *


wussup fool ?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 1 2007, 06:27 PM~7597445
> *hey wat up terry
> *


SHUT UP OR ILL KILL THE BUNNY...............THE BUNNY MADRE............ :twak:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Apr 2 2007, 08:43 PM~7605684
> *wussup fool ?
> *


WUUUUUUUUZZZZZZZZZZZZUUUUUUUUUPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 2 2007, 07:41 PM~7605662
> *NUTTIN JUST CHILLN..................E TU
> *


JUST HANGIN KEEPING IT FRESH............


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 2 2007, 08:44 PM~7605699
> *SHUT UP OR ILL KILL THE BUNNY...............THE BUNNY MADRE............ :twak:
> *


KILL DA WABIT KILL DA WABIT./LOL :biggrin:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 2 2007, 07:46 PM~7605714
> *JUST HANGIN KEEPING IT FRESH............
> *


 :guns: we gonna get dat wabbit!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 2 2007, 07:46 PM~7605717
> *KILL DA WABIT KILL DA WABIT./LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: DIE YOU WASCALLY WABBIT........


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

this is for every1


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 2 2007, 07:51 PM~7605760
> *this is for every1
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT A MALE OR FEMALE :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 2 2007, 08:51 PM~7605760
> *this is for every1
> 
> 
> ...


SHES SUFFERN FROM NOASSA..LOL :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 2 2007, 08:53 PM~7605770
> *IS THAT A MALE OR FEMALE :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


A SHIM :barf:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 2 2007, 07:53 PM~7605774
> *SHES SUFFERN FROM NOASSA..LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: :barf:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 2 2007, 07:53 PM~7605774
> *SHES SUFFERN FROM NOASSA..LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ALRIGHT I SEEN ENOUGH FOR ONE NITE CHECK YOU LATER.CHECK YOU LATER.....................YALL MADRE.....


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

noassatall


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 2 2007, 07:55 PM~7605802
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ALRIGHT I SEEN ENOUGH FOR ONE NITE CHECK YOU LATER.CHECK YOU LATER.....................YALL MADRE.....
> *


you dork "check you later, check you later" :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 2 2007, 08:55 PM~7605802
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ALRIGHT I SEEN ENOUGH FOR ONE NITE CHECK YOU LATER.CHECK YOU LATER.....................YALL MADRE.....
> *


HE COULDNT TAKE IT ANYMORE :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 2 2007, 08:00 PM~7605836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 2 2007, 09:00 PM~7605836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LET ME KNOW WHEN SHE HITS PUBERTY/LOL


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Apr 2 2007, 09:01 PM~7605851
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



for you big dog


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 2 2007, 09:02 PM~7605856
> *LET ME KNOW WHEN SHE HITS PUBERTY/LOL
> *



funny


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

KAZE83,WHATS UP 4 DIS WEEKENND? :dunno:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 2 2007, 08:00 PM~7605836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: .......... :yes: .............. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

whats up juan???????????


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT.................TU MADRE...........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 2 2007, 08:07 PM~7605895
> *:nicoderm: .......... :yes: .............. :biggrin:
> *


XXXX2222222.................... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt...................TU MADRE........ :thumbsup:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

What's Up 


Man, hate this weather makes me sleepy : : :


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 29 2007, 12:49 PM~7577076
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMMIT!! Looking good KIKI!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 4 2007, 06:51 AM~7615471
> *What's Up
> Man, hate this weather makes me sleepy  :  :  :
> *


thats because u dont do anything at work :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

EH, CAN'T ARGUE WITH THAT.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 4 2007, 08:26 AM~7615770
> *EH, CAN'T ARGUE WITH THAT.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


so what r u gonna do 4 guts on da pedal car,paint or interior, or both


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 4 2007, 08:35 AM~7615807
> *so what r u gonna do 4 guts on da pedal car,paint or interior, or both
> *



NOt sure, had bought the car to give to him to ride and play with, I had just taken it to the airbrush guy just to paint over the pink flames it came with, had no idea the car was going to come out like this










So now trying to decide to fix it up to show it off or just paint the undercarriage and give it to him like I was in the first place. This was suppose to be his birthday present. But I know if I let him have he will probably scratch up the paint job..

I have another one at home I want to fix up, but have to wait till after the wedding..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 4 2007, 09:24 AM~7616069
> *NOt sure, had bought the car to give to him to ride and play with, I had just taken it to the airbrush guy just to paint over the pink flames it came with, had no idea the car was going to come out like this
> 
> 
> ...


dammed if u do dammed if u dont :dunno:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

murals look tyte


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 4 2007, 09:24 AM~7616069
> *NOt sure, had bought the car to give to him to ride and play with, I had just taken it to the airbrush guy just to paint over the pink flames it came with, had no idea the car was going to come out like this
> 
> 
> ...



good luck with that you probably won't have any money left. you know how some girls are :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 4 2007, 09:41 AM~7616197
> *good luck with that you probably won't have any money left. you know how some girls are :biggrin:
> *



Yea, I know but we started saving early, so the wedding is pretty much paid off, just holding onto some extra if anything comes up, plus gonna need some spending money for our Honeymoon to Cozamel, mexico....


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 4 2007, 09:37 AM~7616164
> *murals look tyte
> *



Thanks.... He's gonna be one lucky 2 year old :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 4 2007, 09:47 AM~7616226
> *Yea, I know but we started saving early, so the wedding is pretty much paid off, just holding onto some extra if anything comes up, plus gonna need some spending money for our Honeymoon to Cozamel, mexico....
> *


good planing :thumbsup:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Yea I think she had been planning since we first met 5 Years ago...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

u got trapped, she got her sugardaddy :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 4 2007, 09:56 AM~7616289
> *u got trapped, she got her sugardaddy :biggrin:
> *


Eh, more like sugar Momma, she's the one that's bought me most of my toys.. Oh wait or was that just to keep me distracted???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 4 2007, 09:58 AM~7616312
> *Eh, more like sugar Momma, she's the one that's bought me most of my toys..  Oh wait or was that just to keep me distracted???
> *


DISTRACTED :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Anybody have any hydro motors for sale?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 4 2007, 09:58 AM~7616312
> *Eh, more like sugar Momma, she's the one that's bought me most of my toys..  Oh wait or was that just to keep me distracted???
> *


it was a trap.


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 4 2007, 08:24 AM~7616069
> *NOt sure, had bought the car to give to him to ride and play with, I had just taken it to the airbrush guy just to paint over the pink flames it came with, had no idea the car was going to come out like this
> 
> 
> ...


still need to paint my sons ride...


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Apr 4 2007, 01:31 PM~7617744
> *still need to paint my sons ride...
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, snap, that's a cool Pedal Car... Is that an impala body??


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

62 impala conv. :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Apr 4 2007, 01:57 PM~7617938
> *62 impala conv. :biggrin:
> *


where did you find that at?


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

when done it will have rubber ww tires,chrome spokes,chrome frame,chain drive pedals,candy paint


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Apr 4 2007, 02:15 PM~7618087
> *when done it will have rubber ww tires,chrome spokes,chrome frame,chain drive pedals,candy paint
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

I heard they have some at the pomona swap meet


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Apr 4 2007, 02:30 PM~7618229
> *I heard they have some at the pomona swap meet
> *


     
How much did it costs?? Is it metal or fiberglass?? Was it just the body or came with all the undercarriage and axles??


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 4 2007, 01:44 PM~7618323
> *
> How much did it costs??  Is it metal or fiberglass??  Was it just the body or came with all the undercarriage and axles??
> *


fiberglass only was,$200.I have frame and wheels,still need to chrome wheels,frame already chrome so far I have spent over $500 all together ,needs paint and airbrushing


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

I heard the pomona ones are ready for paint,dont know how much though.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Apr 4 2007, 02:15 PM~7618087
> *when done it will have rubber ww tires,chrome spokes,chrome frame,chain drive pedals,candy paint
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 4 2007, 06:18 AM~7615535
> *DAMMIT!! Looking good KIKI!
> *


IM TRYING TO GO ALL OUT LIKE UR PRISM................ :biggrin: :yes: :wow: :wow: LOL..................MI MADRE...............


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT.........BITCHES........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WHATS UP KAZE83........CURBSIDE FOOL..........


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey alex you ready 4 da weekend?


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:wave: yo Alex when you gonna get your car back ?? wanna see how it came out..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Apr 5 2007, 06:33 AM~7622594
> *:wave:    yo Alex when you gonna get your car back ??  wanna see how it came out..
> *


1 more week 4 chrome then hopefully a week after that, if im lucky ill b at that bone shuow :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 5 2007, 06:09 AM~7622552
> *hey alex you ready 4 da weekend?
> *


 r u its going 2b wet n cold mid 50s hno: hno:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Dang, so we're going to have the egg hunt inside the house again... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

possiable,breakn n da new house :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 5 2007, 07:18 AM~7622698
> *r u its going 2b wet n cold mid 50s hno:  hno:
> *


yea i been looking forward to this all week. you think everbody still going to go?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 5 2007, 07:46 AM~7622781
> *yea i been looking forward to this all week. you think everbody still going to go?
> *


not sure u know how everybody gets


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 5 2007, 07:45 AM~7622776
> *possiable,breakn n da new house :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Our grass is still in squares so if you take a step usually get foot full of mud, so I guess thats a NO! ! !


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 5 2007, 07:46 AM~7622781
> *yea i been looking forward to this all week. you think everbody still going to go?
> *



Where ya'll going???? We'll be at my mom's house in Montopolis...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 5 2007, 08:41 AM~7623072
> *Where ya'll going????  We'll be at my mom's house in Montopolis...
> *


were going to city park for da weekend.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 5 2007, 07:48 AM~7622793
> *not sure u know how everybody gets
> *


yea i know are you still going?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 5 2007, 08:47 AM~7623116
> *yea i know are you still going?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 5 2007, 09:06 AM~7623240
> *:thumbsup:
> *


sweet i told rob i want to go no matter what.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 5 2007, 09:36 AM~7623416
> *sweet i told rob i want to go no matter what.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

im bored


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 5 2007, 08:40 AM~7623067
> *Our grass is still in squares so if you take a step usually get foot full of mud, so I guess thats a NO! ! !
> *


mud on da new carpet :banghead: :yessad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

LETS GO CHILL AT PARK


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 5 2007, 09:56 AM~7623521
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Man that was a Good Time....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

yea that was a good tme


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 5 2007, 08:56 AM~7623521
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What was the Benefit for


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 5 2007, 10:52 AM~7623895
> *What was the Benefit for
> *


alex it was a surprise for him that's why he was not in the pic


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TU MADRE........TTT......................MIRACLES NEVER CEASE.......


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 5 2007, 09:52 AM~7623895
> *What was the Benefit for
> *


SSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHH ITS A SECRET DONT TELL ALEX............. :buttkick: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 5 2007, 08:56 AM~7623521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WE NEED MORE DAYS LIKE THAT


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WATS UP BIG CHINCHILLA ............


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 5 2007, 09:16 PM~7627788
> *WE NEED MORE DAYS LIKE THAT
> *


summer iz right round corner


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 5 2007, 10:56 AM~7623923
> *alex it was a surprise for him that's why he was not in the pic
> *


nobody told jthang eighter :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 5 2007, 09:20 PM~7627839
> *nobody told jthang eighter :rofl:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 5 2007, 10:56 AM~7623521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 5 2007, 10:56 AM~7623521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can u spot the black guy? :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey Oz looks like he's about to have a baby in that picture! :0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT...............BITCHES.....................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 5 2007, 08:56 AM~7623521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE ARE SOME NICE BIKES ,WHOS THE OWNER OF THOSE,.... ? CLUB


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Man for reals we need to plan something like that for the summer! !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 5 2007, 08:20 PM~7627839
> *nobody told jthang eighter :rofl:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Apr 4 2007, 02:15 PM~7618087
> *when done it will have rubber ww tires,chrome spokes,chrome frame,chain drive pedals,candy paint
> 
> 
> ...


man those are bad!!!


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

TO THE TOP ! ! ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 6 2007, 01:21 PM~7631691
> *TO THE TOP ! ! !  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i second that


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Dont forget to visit my post people in lowrider bikes. show that black guy some love! :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 6 2007, 06:05 AM~7629896
> *THOSE ARE SOME NICE BIKES ,WHOS THE OWNER OF THOSE,.... ? CLUB
> *


the bald guy in the middle :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> Man for reals we need to plan something like that for the summer! !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> [/quote
> IM WITH YOU LETS PLAN SOMETHING LIKE THAT FOOLS ONE BIG POT LUCK OR SOMETHING YOU KNOW :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 6 2007, 05:22 PM~7633787
> *the bald guy in the middle :biggrin:
> *


I HEARD HE WAS A WIERDO OR SOMETHING ! WHAT YOU THINK CUT N 3S :werd: :loco: :loco: :wow: :wow:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 6 2007, 08:13 AM~7630503
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


MY BAD I TOLD LIZ ............WE'LL ALL BE INVOLVE NEXT TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT.........GOING UP :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 6 2007, 09:44 PM~7634594
> *I HEARD HE WAS A WIERDO OR SOMETHING !  WHAT YOU THINK CUT N 3S :werd:  :loco:  :loco:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


That' my homie cuz!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> > Man for reals we need to plan something like that for the summer! !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> > [/quote
> > IM WITH YOU LETS PLAN SOMETHING LIKE THAT FOOLS ONE BIG POT LUCK OR SOMETHING YOU KNOW :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:
> 
> ...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt............FOOLS..........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 7 2007, 12:55 PM~7638383
> *ttt............FOOLS..........
> *


X2 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> > Man for reals we need to plan something like that for the summer! !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> > [/quote
> > IM WITH YOU LETS PLAN SOMETHING LIKE THAT FOOLS ONE BIG POT LUCK OR SOMETHING YOU KNOW :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:
> 
> ...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 8 2007, 12:05 PM~7643457
> *INVITE ALL DA CLUBS N AUSTIN N SURONDN AREAS
> *


 :wave: man it feels good to thaw out...nicec camping trip though...... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 8 2007, 12:17 PM~7643505
> *:wave: man it feels good to thaw out...nicec camping trip though...... :biggrin:
> *


I HAD FUN


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

kaze remember this..


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

COMING SOON !!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 8 2007, 03:30 PM~7644776
> *COMING SOON !!!
> 
> 
> ...


COMING SOON NEW AND IMPROVED !!


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 8 2007, 03:21 PM~7644718
> *kaze remember this..
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah! cant wait to get my next car out, so we can do this again with some new chics!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 8 2007, 03:30 PM~7644776
> *COMING SOON !!!
> 
> 
> ...


clean.....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 8 2007, 08:33 PM~7646132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


memories :biggrin:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 8 2007, 07:52 PM~7646260
> *memories :biggrin:
> *


its alright, i'll be back!!(real soon) :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Apr 8 2007, 08:58 PM~7646305
> *its alright, i'll be back!!(real soon) :biggrin:
> *


cant wait bro,b nice 2 have more lolos than big wheels out there :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Apr 8 2007, 08:27 PM~7646117
> *hell yeah! cant wait to get my next car out, so we can do this again with some new chics!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



let me know when u r ready, we can do a lot more in a full day :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Back to the Top..

and 


Back to Work....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 9 2007, 07:13 AM~7648497
> *Back to the Top..
> 
> and
> ...


but u dont work :biggri


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Back to pretending like I work. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 9 2007, 07:40 AM~7648561
> *Back to pretending like I work. :biggrin:
> *


U WORK 4 DA CITY TOO


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 9 2007, 07:53 AM~7648605
> *U WORK 4 DA CITY TOO
> *


Nah, Da County :cheesy: 

and da city part-time :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 9 2007, 08:12 AM~7648668
> *Nah, Da County  :cheesy:
> 
> and da city part-time :biggrin:
> *


SO U DO DOBULE DA NOTHING :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 8 2007, 08:03 PM~7646348
> *cant wait bro,b nice 2 have more lolos than big wheels out there :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


i noitced that


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 9 2007, 08:34 AM~7648769
> *i noitced that
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 9 2007, 08:14 AM~7648676
> *SO U DO DOBULE DA NOTHING :biggrin:
> *



But get Double Da Pay


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

CUPCAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 9 2007, 08:44 AM~7648817
> *CUPCAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Cupcake?....... I want a cupcake j/k :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 9 2007, 11:03 AM~7649638
> *Cupcake?....... I want a cupcake j/k :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 9 2007, 11:55 AM~7650015
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


i hope your having a nice day at work.... :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 9 2007, 11:58 AM~7650031
> *i hope your having a nice day at work.... :biggrin:
> *



Eh, it's slow, usually get busy towards the end of the week...

Or like Alex says I don't do Nuthin! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

how was everyones easter


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 9 2007, 12:52 PM~7650390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shouldn't she be in 5th period history right now.


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 9 2007, 11:52 AM~7650390
> *
> 
> 
> ...



she looks 15


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> how was everyones easter
> [/q
> COOOOLLLLLLDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we were camping :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 9 2007, 01:03 PM~7650454
> *shouldn't she be in 5th period history right now.
> *



she was old eough.. this picture is like 2 years old


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> > how was everyones easter
> > [/q
> > COOOOLLLLLLDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we were camping :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 9 2007, 12:52 PM~7650390
> *
> 
> 
> ...












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 9 2007, 01:17 PM~7650562
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 9 2007, 01:17 PM~7650562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


someone had their haterraid 2day.j/k :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 9 2007, 01:20 PM~7650577
> *someone had their haterraid 2day.j/k :biggrin:
> *












yea want some :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

nah,im cool :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 9 2007, 02:49 PM~7651137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 8 2007, 09:55 PM~7647230
> *let me know when u r ready, we can do a lot more in a full day :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah.and when its not raining!!so many mods and not a lot of car left :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 8 2007, 08:03 PM~7646348
> *cant wait bro,b nice 2 have more lolos than big wheels out there :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin: man you aint kidding!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT..................FOOLSSSSS :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 9 2007, 01:49 PM~7651137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 9 2007, 07:35 PM~7653317
> *TTT..................FOOLSSSSS :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


whats up????????? :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WHAT IS DISCO BUNNY........???????????????


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 9 2007, 06:37 PM~7653327
> *whats up????????? :biggrin:
> *


NADA JUST CHARGING BATTERIES GETTING READY FOR WORK TOMORROW.....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

AUSTIN N DA HOUSE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

SUMMER TIME BLUZ?????????????????


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 9 2007, 06:40 PM~7653354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AUSTIN IS A NICE CITY BUT DAMN !! ITS LAID BACK !!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

LOOKS LIKE 2 PUPPYS FIGHTING UNDER A BLANKET...............


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

PSSSST PSSSST PSSSSSSSSSSSSSTT  :around:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

JESUS IS IN TIJUANA.......


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

im here for the black puejeot

i knew you werent a natural red head


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

GIVE THAT MAN A RUBBER TORTILLA :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

GOOOO RAIDERSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

CHINESS INDIANS


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

yeah we call those guys over there OTM's


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HEY YOU WANT TO BUY SOME LOTTERY TICKETS ....LOTERIA YOU KNOW .....AH U CAN KEEP THEM


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

get behind me satan, get behind me


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WHATCH YOU GUYS IN FOR.......GOODTIMES


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ANYTHING I WANT.HMM


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

OYE I LIKE YOUR PANTS .TAKE OFF YOUR PANTS


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

hey, i like your chirt, I like your chose too, but i really like your pants. Take off your pants


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

A LITTLE POOL A LITTLE DANCING A LITTLE WAA WAA WAA


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

GOTA HAVEM GOTA HAVEM.YO YO YO GET YOUR ORANGES!!!!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DONT TOUCH ME I'M AN AMERICAN CITIZEN!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

READ MY LIPS WHO'S THE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES?
THAT GUY FROM DEATH VALLEY DAYS JOHN WAYNE


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WELCOME TO THE BACK OF THE BUS........WELL NOW WHAT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

HELLOOO


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

SHES A BITCH!!!!!!!!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey you bring me a beer...you better bring a beer right


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

SHE TOOK OFF WITH MY BROTHER. I WANT YOU TO TAKE IT OFF.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

DRAW A GUN ON THIS SIDE AND A FLYING BRAINS ON THE OTHER SIDE


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

HERE,HERE TAKE IT ALL I LUV UR PEPOLE


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 9 2007, 08:43 PM~7653920
> *HERE,HERE TAKE IT ALL I LUV UR PEPOLE
> *


 :uh: :uh: 
did ya'll get it outta ur system


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 10 2007, 07:15 AM~7656485
> *:uh:  :uh:
> did ya'll get it outta ur system
> *


kiki started it :yessad: :tears:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

HEY, Pendejos! ! ! 

Oh sorry, they were showing Cheech and Chongs Next Movie last night on Skinemax.... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 10 2007, 07:29 AM~7656528
> *HEY, Pendejos! ! !
> 
> Oh sorry, they were showing Cheech and Chongs Next Movie last night on Skinemax.... :biggrin:
> *


 here we go again :nono: :nono: :buttkick: :machinegun: :buttkick:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 10 2007, 07:21 AM~7656498
> *kiki started it :yessad:  :tears:
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 10 2007, 07:40 AM~7656567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


but he did :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> HEY, Pendejos! ! !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 10 2007, 07:33 AM~7656538
> *here we go again :nono:  :nono:  :buttkick:  :machinegun:  :buttkick:
> *


u gonna love these taco's...they taste just like steak.

shit i couldnt help myself :angry:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> > HEY, Pendejos! ! !
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 10 2007, 08:00 AM~7656657
> *WTF! ! !    :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 10 2007, 08:00 AM~7656657
> *WTF! ! !    :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


sorry
the #1 cause of divorce id marriage
dont worry it will be fine....congrats to you :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 10 2007, 08:21 AM~7656791
> *sorry
> the #1 cause of divorce id marriage
> dont worry it will be fine....congrats to you :biggrin:
> *



Gee Thanks... :uh: :uh: 


Nah, it's all cool, she laughs when I tell her what everyone says. She says "We'll show them when I get everything I want to do to my Garage", but then again that's now , I'll have to ask the question after she gets the ring on her finger:biggrin:..


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 10 2007, 08:26 AM~7656810
> *Gee Thanks... :uh:  :uh:
> Nah, it's all cool, she laughs when I tell her what everyone says. She says "We'll show them when I get everything I want to do to my Garage", but then again that's now , I'll have to ask the question after she gets the ring on her finger:biggrin:..
> *


once you put that ring it's like a transformer bitchs in disguised :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 10 2007, 08:17 AM~7657085
> *once you put that ring it's like a transformer bitchs in disguised :biggrin:
> *


YOU GOT IT RIGHT ON POINT 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Apr 10 2007, 09:18 AM~7657098
> *YOU GOT IT RIGHT ON POINT
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 lol


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 10 2007, 09:17 AM~7657085
> *once you put that ring it's like a transformer bitchs in disguised :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: Guess I'm the one on the left... :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 10 2007, 09:38 AM~7657202
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:  Guess I'm the one on the left... :biggrin:
> *


na i'm just playing everything will b fine as long as you do things her way :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 10 2007, 10:08 AM~7657415
> *na i'm just playing everything will b fine as long as you do things her way :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Creative Touch! !


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 10 2007, 11:29 AM~7658064
> *Creative Touch! !
> 
> 
> ...


hey where is dj whisper :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 10 2007, 10:23 AM~7658017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats i nice image nice color


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 10 2007, 11:31 AM~7658084
> *hey where is dj whisper :biggrin:
> *



He was at Work :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=130495

I WANNA KNOW WHAT DO YA'LL THINK


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 10 2007, 11:46 AM~7658216
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=130495
> 
> I WANNA KNOW WHAT DO YA'LL THINK
> *



I know I wouldn't care, it's shouldn't be based on gender or race, just that they love to Low Life! ! ! I see more women now then back in the day, there were a few around. I know we had one when i was in Mystic Knights with Joe and Johnny Cordova, but she was let go, cause their wives didn't like her, which sucked, the club fell apart after that...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 10 2007, 11:57 AM~7658302
> *I know I wouldn't care, it's shouldn't be based on gender or race, just that they love to Low Life! ! !  I see more women now then back in the day, there were a few around. I know we had one when i was in Mystic Knights with Joe and Johnny Cordova, but she was let go, cause their wives didn't like her, which sucked, the club fell apart after that...
> *



damn women always starting sumthing :nosad:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 10 2007, 11:57 AM~7658302
> *I know I wouldn't care, it's shouldn't be based on gender or race, just that they love to Low Life! ! !   I see more women now then back in the day, there were a few around. I know we had one when i was in Mystic Knights with Joe and Johnny Cordova, but she was let go, cause their wives didn't like her, which sucked, the club fell apart after that...
> *



that's the way i fell well being a women and all but i know theres a couple of guys that i know that just don't treat certain people a certain way. i'm not saying any names but they know who they are.


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 10 2007, 12:01 PM~7658328
> *
> that's the way i fell well being a women and all but i know theres a couple of guys that i know that just don't treat certain people a certain way. i'm not saying any names but they know who they are.
> *


C'mon Fellas

:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 10 2007, 11:01 AM~7658328
> *
> that's the way i fell well being a women and all but i know theres a couple of guys that i know that just don't treat certain people a certain way. i'm not saying any names but they know who they are.
> *


thats just how some ppl are


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 10 2007, 12:01 PM~7658328
> *
> that's the way i fell well being a women and all but i know theres a couple of guys that i know that just don't treat certain people a certain way. i'm not saying any names but they know who they are.
> *


 :0 :nono: :nono: :nono: 

funnything is some girls roll harder than some of these so-called ryders out here...
just want to let you from the outside looking in, u hold ur own when it comes to backing ur club...and all the work u are putting into ur bike...ride on  


just to let u know there will be haterz...but wait till they see what u have done Now!! :0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 10 2007, 12:50 PM~7658655
> *:0  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> 
> funnything is some girls roll harder than some of these so-called ryders out here...
> ...


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 10 2007, 01:04 PM~7658754
> *
> *



Yea, what he said :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 10 2007, 12:50 PM~7658655
> *:0  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> 
> funnything is some girls roll harder than some of these so-called ryders out here...
> ...



Oopps sorry what HE said :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

i finally found it :wave: :wave:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

who wants copies?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 10 2007, 07:16 PM~7662246
> *who wants copies?
> 
> 
> ...


I HAVE ALL THOSE !! :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 10 2007, 08:01 PM~7662624
> *I HAVE ALL THOSE !!  :biggrin:
> *


big j you have all my music,,haha


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 10 2007, 08:16 PM~7662246
> *who wants copies?
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait for my copies :biggrin: 
thanks ernie


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

How much for copies??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 11 2007, 07:01 AM~7665160
> *How much for copies??
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 11 2007, 07:01 AM~7665160
> *How much for copies??
> *


burned copies 30 bucks
new from norwalk records 120 plus ship a set
a must for a sunday afternoon :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 11 2007, 07:43 AM~7665664
> *burned copies 30 bucks
> new from norwalk records 120 plus ship a set
> a must for a sunday afternoon :biggrin:
> *


yup.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 11 2007, 08:43 AM~7665664
> *burned copies 30 bucks
> new from norwalk records 120 plus ship a set
> a must for a sunday afternoon :biggrin:
> *


With labels for 30?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Apr 11 2007, 09:07 AM~7665765
> *With labels for 30?
> *


spook is the one selling em but im sure he can work something out


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 10 2007, 08:16 PM~7662246
> *who wants copies?
> 
> 
> ...


I do if they come with labels


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Apr 11 2007, 09:28 AM~7665869
> *I do if they come with labels
> *


i'd take em even if they didn't come w/ labels


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 10 2007, 09:16 PM~7662246
> *who wants copies?
> 
> 
> ...


I want a set...


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Hey Spook whatcha doing for your B-Day Homie....
Let's throw a Q like we use too...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Apr 11 2007, 09:41 AM~7665967
> *I want a set...
> *


i bet u do :biggrin: 
what up mike


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 11 2007, 10:42 AM~7665975
> *i bet u do :biggrin:
> what up mike
> *


Chillin at work..What's Up Rob...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Apr 11 2007, 09:41 AM~7665968
> *Hey Spook whatcha doing for your B-Day Homie....
> Let's throw a Q like we use too...
> *


and ur birthday is pretty soon 2 que-no


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Apr 11 2007, 09:45 AM~7665996
> *Chillin at work..What's Up Rob...
> *


looking for that $
sending out resumes


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 10 2007, 08:16 PM~7662246
> *who wants copies?
> 
> 
> ...


DONT I GET A SET 4 ADVERTISE SPACE :biggrin: ............ HALF A SET LOL


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

alex nice work on ur avatar :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 11 2007, 09:52 AM~7666056
> *alex nice work on ur avatar :thumbsup:
> *


ALL DAY 2 MESS W IT :biggrin:


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Spook's is the 15th Mine is the 16th... I'll Be lighting the pit on Saturday...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Apr 11 2007, 10:39 AM~7666428
> *Spook's is the 15th Mine is the 16th... I'll Be lighting the pit on Saturday...
> *



let us know so we can go...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttmft


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
up


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

All Rise... To The Top! ! !


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 11 2007, 12:32 PM~7666805
> *let us know so we can go...
> *


mos definitely....I'll keep you updated... :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Apr 11 2007, 01:17 PM~7667640
> *mos definitely....I'll keep you updated... :biggrin:
> *



cool


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wave: locos


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 10 2007, 11:50 AM~7658655
> *:0  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> 
> funnything is some girls roll harder than some of these so-called ryders out here...
> ...


sometimes its not hatin on a female more than it is someone who puts no heart or thought into what they own. theres plenty of guys out there that do this. just cause someone pays someone to do all the work, buys or is given something already done and they sho it off they think it means their a lowrider. coming from a female--I know plenty of people think terry built the blazer but all ideas and a lot of sweat was mine...still is. I happily admit that's why i got a man that's useful. like I tell him; I'm the brains, your the muscle.............................. ms. KIKI........Curbside......Miracles.....lookout for my new project.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

tell dem Mamalou!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2007, 08:27 PM~7670261
> *tell dem Mamalou!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 11 2007, 07:32 PM~7670297
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


where u been bitch??????????????


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2007, 06:27 PM~7670261
> *tell dem Mamalou!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


IM HERE...............BITCHESSSSSSSSSSS..........TADAHHHH :burn:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2007, 06:33 PM~7670303
> *where u been bitch??????????????
> *


YAH.................WHAT HE SAID.............. :angry:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

SUP FOOLSSSSSSSSS.ITS ME WHAT I MISS


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 10 2007, 09:00 PM~7662100
> *i finally found it :wave:  :wave:
> *


who is knight? :dunno:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2007, 08:33 PM~7670303
> *where u been bitch??????????????
> *


workin


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

mrs. kiki setting dem straight................again :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 11 2007, 07:38 PM~7670348
> *who is knight? :dunno:
> *


da rock


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2007, 06:39 PM~7670358
> *mrs. kiki setting dem straight................again :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHAHA.............SSSSHHHHH I LIVE WITH HER............IM SCREWED :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2007, 06:40 PM~7670367
> *da rock
> *


WTF.............


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 11 2007, 07:42 PM~7670384
> *HAHAHAHAHA.............SSSSHHHHH I LIVE WITH HER............IM SCREWED :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


better not lip off :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WHERE IS OOSCAR I HAVENT HEARD FROM HIM


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2007, 08:40 PM~7670367
> *da rock
> *


i smell ya! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 11 2007, 07:45 PM~7670407
> *WHERE IS OOSCAR I HAVENT HEARD FROM HIM
> *


workn his ass off,wk,bike and a car


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2007, 06:44 PM~7670400
> *better not lip off :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA...........IM FU#%ED....I CANT NEVER NOT SAY NOTHING.......YA"LL KNOW ME............. :biggrin:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2007, 06:47 PM~7670428
> *
> workn his ass off,wk,bike and a car
> *


wussup numbnutz :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

hola pretties


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 11 2007, 07:45 PM~7670408
> *i smell ya! :biggrin:
> *


no pendeho, Rocky :twak:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 11 2007, 06:48 PM~7670443
> *hola pretties
> *


DOESNT HIS BLUE EYES JUST LIGHT UP


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Apr 11 2007, 07:48 PM~7670439
> *wussup numbnutz :biggrin:
> *


man every1 iz out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!cool


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

r u you blonde all over too


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 11 2007, 06:50 PM~7670472
> *r u you blonde all over too
> *


LOOK TRES PUNTOS LIKE SPIDER........GROWLLLLL...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2007, 08:49 PM~7670448
> *no pendeho, Rocky :twak:
> *


YEA i KNOW. I SMELL WHAT UR COOKIN!


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 11 2007, 06:50 PM~7670472
> *r u you blonde all over too
> *


wussup fool!!! :guns:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 11 2007, 06:52 PM~7670485
> *LOOK TRES PUNTOS LIKE SPIDER........GROWLLLLL...
> *


he piss in his pants!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

his blue eyes r turning brown caquita brown.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

SUP KAZE EIGHT3.........SHOP CLOSED ALREADY..........


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Apr 11 2007, 07:52 PM~7670491
> *wussup fool!!! :guns:
> *



chillin, and thinking of some more lines for terry


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 11 2007, 06:54 PM~7670510
> *SUP KAZE EIGHT3.........SHOP CLOSED ALREADY..........
> *


yeah had to get da customers car out tonight.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

YOUR ONDA IS NOT MY ONDA......................VATOS LOCOS FOREVER...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 11 2007, 08:54 PM~7670515
> *chillin, and thinking of some more lines for terry
> *


Think quik he's already sayin something :0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

I LOVE THIS MOVIE.........THE RAPE SEEN YOU KNOW


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 11 2007, 07:54 PM~7670515
> *chillin, and thinking of some more lines for terry
> *


how bout give me some cong cong.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

te voy a pintar, mija


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

oh yea, hey big mike what happened to your dallas cowboys this past season,,haha
you tejanos and your cowboys,,,

there aint no shame in changing teams killer..


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 11 2007, 06:56 PM~7670535
> *Think quik he's already sayin something :0
> *


I LOVE DA TOKEN BLACK GUY


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 11 2007, 06:54 PM~7670515
> *chillin, and thinking of some more lines for terry
> *


chew crazy vato, ya'll be at it all night!


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2007, 06:57 PM~7670544
> *how bout give me some cong cong.
> *


hey fool whats cong cong? :dunno:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Apr 11 2007, 06:58 PM~7670557
> *chew crazy vato, ya'll be at it all night!
> *


WE"LL BE AT SOMETHING ALL NITE NAKED........... :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 11 2007, 08:57 PM~7670556
> *I LOVE DA TOKEN BLACK GUY
> *


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

LET ME BORROW THE KEYS TO YOUR BROTHER GTO...........


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Apr 11 2007, 07:58 PM~7670557
> *chew crazy vato, ya'll be at it all night!
> *



na, gotta rest, was at bobby's today wrapping is dash with tweed.

whatcha know about GLUE IT DOWN CUSTOMS.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Apr 11 2007, 07:59 PM~7670565
> *hey fool whats cong cong? :dunno:
> *



i think its chon chon


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 11 2007, 07:01 PM~7670591
> *na, gotta rest, was at bobby's today wrapping is dash with tweed.
> 
> whatcha know about GLUE IT DOWN CUSTOMS.
> *


DID YOU GET MY PART FOOL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

oohhh looke looke can i have sum


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 11 2007, 09:01 PM~7670591
> *na, gotta rest, was at bobby's today wrapping is dash with tweed.
> 
> whatcha know about GLUE IT DOWN CUSTOMS.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 11 2007, 08:02 PM~7670600
> *DID YOU GET MY PART FOOL
> *


im sorry left in hurry to da casa but its in a safe spot ready to go.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 11 2007, 07:02 PM~7670599
> *i think its chon chon
> *


PUEBLO KNOWS CHON CHON


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

im gonna cut you like the pig you are


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 11 2007, 08:04 PM~7670612
> *PUEBLO KNOWS CHON CHON
> *



so does terry, just ask kevin


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HOW YOU LIKE IT ?.I JUST PAINTED IT OFFICER


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 11 2007, 07:04 PM~7670620
> *im gonna cut you like the pig you are
> *


F#[email protected] THESE OTHER VATOS GET UP CHUCKY GET UP!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Apr 11 2007, 07:59 PM~7670565
> *hey fool whats cong cong? :dunno:
> *


not ez w curled fingers :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 11 2007, 07:05 PM~7670626
> *so does terry, just ask kevin
> *


MEOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

well heres another can of chinga tu marde


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

YOU LIKE GAMES , I KNOW ONE THATS GOING TO STICK AND CUT.......


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

im gona cut you off like they cut of my leg


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

im outs time for unique whips on speed. LATAZ


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

MY HOME SWEET HOME PICTURE ......ORALE.YOUR GETTING GOOD HOLMES.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

soorryyyyyyyy no tortillas


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

votos locos forever!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

LOOK AT THE LITTLE RAY OF SUNSHINE DOWN THERE.......


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2007, 09:11 PM~7670672
> *soorryyyyyyyy no tortillas
> *


NNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! hno: hno: :banghead: NO MOS TORTILLAS!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 11 2007, 08:11 PM~7670673
> *votos locos forever!
> *


damn,da black guy knows


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

WHATS up every1.. :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 11 2007, 08:15 PM~7670699
> *WHATS up every1.. :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

I DONT WANT HIS PORK CHOP . I WANT HIS LIFE............ :nicoderm:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 11 2007, 07:15 PM~7670699
> *WHATS up every1.. :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP CHINCHILLA.............. :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

suavea al


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2007, 07:14 PM~7670693
> *damn,da black guy knows
> *


LAMARK THINKS IT A NUMBER NINE AT TACO BELL HAHAHAHA


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

im n here 4 backin up a homeboy..............ive done that


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2007, 09:14 PM~7670693
> *damn,da black guy knows
> *


a popeye get this people out of my house im on parol. Go change a tire Miglo


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 11 2007, 07:15 PM~7670699
> *WHATS up every1.. :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: WUSSUP FOOL?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

IM SHORT ON MY CHECK THIS WEEK


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 11 2007, 09:19 PM~7670728
> *LAMARK THINKS IT A NUMBER NINE AT TACO BELL HAHAHAHA
> *


a who ate your taco :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 11 2007, 09:15 PM~7670699
> *WHATS up every1.. :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up big rick


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 11 2007, 08:23 PM~7670763
> *:biggrin:
> a who ate your taco :0
> *


iz that a pink taco? :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2007, 09:24 PM~7670779
> *iz that a pink taco? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2007, 07:24 PM~7670779
> *iz that a pink taco? :biggrin:
> *


LEAVE MY TACO OUT OF THIS YOU PERVSSSS


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 11 2007, 07:22 PM~7670761
> *IM SHORT ON MY CHECK THIS WEEK
> *


THEN SELL YOUR CAR!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 11 2007, 06:25 PM~7670241
> *sometimes its not hatin on a female more than it is someone who puts no heart or thought into what they own.  theres plenty of guys out there that do this. just cause someone pays someone to do all the work, buys or is given something already done and they sho it off they think it means their a lowrider.  coming from a female--I know plenty of people think terry built the blazer but all ideas and a lot of sweat was mine...still is.  I happily admit that's why i got a man that's useful.  like I tell him; I'm the brains, your the muscle..............................  ms. KIKI........Curbside......Miracles.....lookout for my new project.
> *


OH I FOUND IT.........MI MADRE..........


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

After 9 year in the joint it ain't easy to call a cop esa


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2007, 08:24 PM~7670779
> *iz that a pink taco? :biggrin:
> *


hello!!!!!!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Apr 11 2007, 07:27 PM~7670796
> *THEN SELL YOUR CAR!
> *


  SELL YOUR MOMMA CAR.................LOL :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

NOBODY CAN DO A CHICANO U TURN.........


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 11 2007, 09:29 PM~7670813
> * SELL YOUR MOMMA CAR.................LOL :biggrin:
> *


He said your momma. Let's BULLY


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 11 2007, 08:29 PM~7670813
> * SELL YOUR MOMMA CAR.................LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :nono:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 11 2007, 07:29 PM~7670813
> * SELL YOUR MOMMA CAR.................LOL :biggrin:
> *


WHATS WITH THAT GIRL LOWRIDER THING MLOU IS TALKING ABOUT?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

LETS BULLET FOOL :twak:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

dis z ur poppis shotgun


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2007, 07:32 PM~7670846
> *dis z ur poppis shotgun
> *


R YALL HAVING A CAR WASH DIS WEEKEND?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Apr 11 2007, 07:31 PM~7670834
> *WHATS WITH THAT GIRL LOWRIDER THING MLOU IS TALKING ABOUT?
> *


ANNA ASK FOR OPINIONS ABOUT WOMEN AND LOWRIDIN


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Apr 11 2007, 08:31 PM~7670834
> *WHATS WITH THAT GIRL LOWRIDER THING MLOU IS TALKING ABOUT?
> *


its a topic n lowriger general


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Apr 11 2007, 08:33 PM~7670855
> *R YALL HAVING A CAR WASH DIS WEEKEND?
> *


not that i know of


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 11 2007, 09:31 PM~7670838
> *LETS BULLET FOOL :twak:
> *


MAMMA SO FAT SHE ROUNDED OVER 3 TIME'S AND WAS STILL ON HER BACK!
LET'S BULLET!


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 11 2007, 07:33 PM~7670861
> *ANNA ASK FOR OPINIONS ABOUT WOMEN AND LOWRIDIN
> *


WHY WHAT HAPPEN??? :machinegun:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Apr 11 2007, 07:36 PM~7670889
> *WHY WHAT HAPPEN??? :machinegun:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 11 2007, 08:36 PM~7670880
> *MAMMA SO FAT SHE ROUNDED OVER 3 TIME'S AND WAS STILL ON HER BACK!
> LET'S BULLET!
> *


thats not n da movie haha :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 10 2007, 12:46 PM~7658216
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=130495
> 
> I WANNA KNOW WHAT DO YA'LL THINK
> *


READ FOR YOURSELF


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Apr 11 2007, 08:36 PM~7670889
> *WHY WHAT HAPPEN??? :machinegun:
> *


x2 :dunno:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 11 2007, 07:36 PM~7670880
> *MAMMA SO FAT SHE ROUNDED OVER 3 TIME'S AND WAS STILL ON HER BACK!
> LET'S BULLET!
> *


YO MOMMA IS SO FAT SHE ROLLED OVER 3 TIMES AND WAS STILL ON HER BACK FOOL .I WIN FOR THE WEEK.ON YO MOMMA  :twak:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 11 2007, 08:40 PM~7670936
> *YO MOMMA IS SO FAT SHE ROLLED OVER 3 TIMES AND WAS  STILL ON HER BACK FOOL .I WIN FOR THE WEEK.ON YO MOMMA   :twak:
> *


damn ur on his mama too


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

U DRIVE WE DIE SHUT UP HOMIES


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 11 2007, 08:42 PM~7670959
> *U DRIVE WE DIE SHUT UP HOMIES
> *


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 11 2007, 07:42 PM~7670959
> *U DRIVE WE DIE SHUT UP HOMIES
> *


U CRY WE DIE HOLMES .................YOU NEED TO WATCH THE MOVIE AGAIN GET WITH IT :twak:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 11 2007, 09:40 PM~7670936
> *YO MOMMA IS SO FAT SHE ROLLED OVER 3 TIMES AND WAS  STILL ON HER BACK FOOL .I WIN FOR THE WEEK.ON YO MOMMA   :twak:
> *


 :0 OK I'LL GET OF YO MOMMA THEN :0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2007, 07:41 PM~7670950
> *damn ur on his mama too
> *


LIKE FLYS ON SHIT...........


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 11 2007, 09:43 PM~7670973
> *U CRY WE DIE HOLMES .................YOU NEED TO WATCH THE MOVIE AGAIN GET WITH IT :twak:
> *


hey i'm doin good for a black guy


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 11 2007, 08:43 PM~7670973
> *U CRY WE DIE HOLMES .................YOU NEED TO WATCH THE MOVIE AGAIN GET WITH IT :twak:
> *


uh hez black :biggrin: :roflmao: :nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

nice playboy bike ,b4 i 4get :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

No pintos for u bady, nothing but TEXAS BAR B Q!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2007, 07:46 PM~7671002
> *uh hez black  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :nicoderm:
> *


SORRY I FORGET SOMETIMES.................MI MADRE...........FEEL BETTER


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 11 2007, 08:49 PM~7671029
> *No pintos for u bady, nothing but TEXAS BAR B Q!
> *


he has that flick on ff :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2007, 09:49 PM~7671026
> *nice playboy bike ,b4 i 4get :thumbsup:
> *


Thinks El Presidenta :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

I HAD A FLEA BEFORE..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2007, 09:51 PM~7671044
> *:biggrin:
> he has that flick on ff :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 11 2007, 07:51 PM~7671053
> *Thinks El Presidenta :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


NEVER MIND TO EASY...................I KNOW ..HES BLACK..MI MADRE AGAIN...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 11 2007, 08:52 PM~7671062
> *I HAD A FLEA BEFORE..
> *


did u give dem 2 kevin


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2007, 07:54 PM~7671080
> *did u give dem 2 kevin
> *


WATCH YOUR MOUTH.......... :angry:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 11 2007, 09:53 PM~7671077
> *NEVER MIND TO EASY...................I KNOW  ..HES BLACK..MI MADRE AGAIN...
> *


 :dunno: what


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 11 2007, 08:57 PM~7671113
> *WATCH YOUR MOUTH.......... :angry:
> *


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 11 2007, 07:57 PM~7671113
> *WATCH YOUR MOUTH.......... :angry:
> *


YOU AINT GOT NO MORE PICS OF KEVIN? :biggrin:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 11 2007, 07:39 PM~7670927
> *READ FOR YOURSELF
> *


 :nono: WHO ARE YOU???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Apr 11 2007, 08:59 PM~7671151
> *:nono: WHO ARE YOU???
> *


landmark :biggrin:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2007, 08:00 PM~7671164
> *landmark :biggrin:
> *


I KNEW IT HE'S A BLACK GUY!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Apr 11 2007, 09:59 PM~7671151
> *:nono: WHO ARE YOU???
> *


the black guy :0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Apr 11 2007, 07:58 PM~7671140
> *YOU AINT GOT NO MORE PICS OF KEVIN? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 11 2007, 08:04 PM~7671212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOT HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 11 2007, 09:04 PM~7671212
> *
> 
> 
> ...












his baby pic


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Apr 11 2007, 09:59 PM~7671151
> *:nono: WHO ARE YOU???
> *


The Mexican......Hell i don't know My Mom said i'm black The Cop said i'm hispanic :dunno: you disside :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

what up knights


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 11 2007, 10:04 PM~7671212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I know that kat


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 11 2007, 10:12 PM~7671307
> *what up knights
> *


what up


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 11 2007, 09:12 PM~7671302
> *The Mexican......Hell i don't know  My Mom said i'm black  The Cop said i'm hispanic :dunno: you disside :biggrin:
> *


da blapanic :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

chllin yall going to the san marcos show this weekend


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 11 2007, 09:12 PM~7671307
> *what up knights
> *


legions n da house


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 11 2007, 09:15 PM~7671336
> *chllin yall going to the san marcos show this weekend
> *


  :dunno: what show


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

busy schedule
april 15--san marcos show
april 22--victoria show or austin show at fiesta gardens
may 6--austin show
may 12--mean streets or renes bike show


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 11 2007, 10:15 PM~7671336
> *chllin yall going to the san marcos show this weekend
> *


i kinda heard about it. when is it what time where at?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

i get info right now hold up..


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

come out and enjoy a day of music and eats .

LAST RIDE SHOWDOWN CARSHOW BENEFIT
FOR GEORGE GARCIA (THE ONE WITH THE HEARSE)

SUNDAY, APRIL 15, 2007
CUAUHTEMOC HALL 1100 PATTON ST., SAN MARCOS, TX, 78666

CAR SHOW 11AM-4PM
CONCERT 5PM-?

SPECIAL GUESTS:
JUAN GOTTI
RASHEED
MARIPOSA
JES LATINO
MIKE B
1-35 UHAULERS
LITTLE JOE
WISE GUY
MARCUS RED
CHICANO TX BOYS
YOUNG STRUGGLING
MEXICANS
FILERO
24/7 HUSTLERS
YOUNG RENEGADE
FUNNY BOY,.......AND MANY MORE!!!

ELVIS PRESLEY IMPERSONATOR
MAXIMUM SOUND
NICK VILLAREAL AND MANY MORE

5.00 BBQ PLATES FROM 11-4PM
10.00 ENTRANCE FEE
25.00 CAR ENTRY
15.00 BIKE ENTRY

SPONSORED BY: JO ANN CHAGOLLA, ZONE D EROTICA, PERFECT 10, AUTO ZONE, HIGH TIMES, ARTHUR AND LIZA LONGORIA, HEB, ERNIES BODY SHOP, CUEVAS PRODUCE, JOSE RAMIREZ (GAME OVER TOWING-RECOVERY), CUAUTHEMOC HALL

PLEASE COME BY TO SEE GEORGE AND MAKE HIS DREAM COME TRUE THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT AND GOD BLESS.
[/quote]


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 11 2007, 10:17 PM~7671356
> *fiesta gardens
> may 6--austin show
> may 12--mean streets or renes bike show</span>
> *


 who is havin that show?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

holla, im ghost..................peace


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 11 2007, 08:19 PM~7671379
> *who is havin that show?
> *


which one


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

the one on april 22 austin?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2007, 10:19 PM~7671381
> *holla, im ghost..................peace
> *


laters alex


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

the one where bone is going to be at........i think its thrown by primitive productions.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> come out and enjoy a day of music and eats .
> 
> LAST RIDE SHOWDOWN CARSHOW BENEFIT
> FOR GEORGE GARCIA (THE ONE WITH THE HEARSE)
> ...


[/quote]
I HEARD ABOUT THAT DUDE WITH THE LOWRIDER HEARSE. and MY BOY RASHEED IS GOIN TO BE THERE!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

so long to moneymaker its going to get sanded down again and repainted.....


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

maybe it will show at cinco de mayo show and thats it....should be finished by the houston show along with the new bike that everyone is waiting to see.......


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 11 2007, 10:23 PM~7671414
> *so long to moneymaker its going to get sanded down again and repainted.....
> *


again :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 11 2007, 10:24 PM~7671424
> *maybe it will show at cinco de mayo show and thats it....should be finished by the houston show along with the new bike that everyone is waiting to see.......
> *


the new bike how is it comin?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 11 2007, 08:26 PM~7671435
> *again :uh:
> *



yep ...hopefully with new modifications added to the frame......


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 11 2007, 10:27 PM~7671454
> *yep ...hopefully with new modifications added to the frame......
> *


 :thumbsup: The Playboy bike should be ready by houston too! :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 11 2007, 08:27 PM~7671450
> *the new bike how is it comin?
> *



shocks my eyes everytime i see it.........its a one of a kind ...never been done before in the history of lowrider bikes......after people see it there is going to be so many people copying my style .....


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 11 2007, 08:28 PM~7671468
> *:thumbsup: The Playboy bike should be ready by houston too! :biggrin:
> *



i like the color on it.....


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Can't wait to see it Pimpin. I'm OUT fools got work in the morning


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

laterz bro ....see you around


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 11 2007, 10:30 PM~7671485
> *i like the color on it.....
> *


yea that's just primer :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

To The Top! ! !


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Apr 11 2007, 08:36 PM~7670889
> *WHY WHAT HAPPEN??? :machinegun:
> *



i have some haters out there but they are going to get and they don't even know it


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 12 2007, 08:04 AM~7673868
> *
> i have some haters out there but they are going to get and they don't even know it
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey daddy! :wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

oh if anybody want to know about the car wash this weekend just pm me.


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 12 2007, 09:20 AM~7673958
> *hey daddy! :wave:
> *


Hey Mija....What's going on?
I think I will throw the Q at the House... Starting around 3-4


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Apr 12 2007, 08:23 AM~7673970
> *Hey Mija....What's going on?
> I think I will throw the Q at the House... Starting around 3-4
> *



alright we'll b there


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 12 2007, 09:26 AM~7673986
> *alright we'll b there
> *


I will see you then....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 12 2007, 08:14 AM~7673935
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave: wat up


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 11 2007, 08:57 PM~7670553
> *oh yea, hey big mike what happened to your dallas cowboys this past season,,haha
> you tejanos and your cowboys,,,
> 
> ...


Que paso Spook??? 
There you go talking about my Cowboys again... When you going to learn that any team you pick aren't going to compare to my boyz... You jumped teams cuz you can't handle defeat... But one day your team might do a little something and that's which ever team you decide to go with this year...Spook you've know me for over 15yrs...and who was my team back then? The Cowboys...Yours was the Fortywiners...15yrs later Who's My team...THE COWBOYS...who's your Team the Raiders...O wait a minute... There is another Team in Califas...Are you a Charger now... J/K Bro... Let's get together this weekend...Im throwing a Q at my house...Holla at me..


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 12 2007, 08:32 AM~7674014
> *
> :wave: wat up
> *












Nuthin jus chillin at work...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 12 2007, 08:43 AM~7674075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice 1


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

yea, i've tried searching for the others ones but no luck, got this one off the website of the orginal artist that painted all the pictures for the movie..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

cool


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 12 2007, 08:55 AM~7674136
> *yea, i've tried searching for the others ones but no luck, got this one off the website of the orginal artist that painted all the pictures for the movie..
> *



did you try to google it?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 12 2007, 08:43 AM~7674075
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 12 2007, 07:21 AM~7673963
> *oh if anybody want to know about the car wash this weekend just pm me.
> *


another car wash


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 12 2007, 09:14 AM~7674244
> *another car wash
> *


yea u know thoose things u never did anything at :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 12 2007, 09:02 AM~7674176
> *did you try to google it?
> *



Yep, I googled, yahooed, etc all, kept coming up with this picture only. Used the artist name, movie name, character name....


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 12 2007, 09:12 AM~7674232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


They had this on SiTv last weekend, but when I found it was already like in the middle, so didn't DVR it... :angry:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

i got that dvd


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

These are some of my other favorites...








,















,


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 12 2007, 10:20 AM~7674622
> *i got that dvd
> *



You can't hook me up with a copy?? :tears: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

mi vida loca
or blvd nights


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 12 2007, 10:42 AM~7674739
> *mi vida loca
> or blvd nights
> *



Mi Vida Loca, I have Blvd Nights..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 12 2007, 10:45 AM~7674757
> *Mi Vida Loca, I have Blvd Nights..
> *


some one burn BLVD KNIGHTS 4 ME. ill$
ihave HEARTBREAKER


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

yea i got that heartbreaker dvd too


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 12 2007, 11:00 AM~7674894
> *yea i got that heartbreaker dvd too
> *


i'll take a copy of all 3  :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Oh shit! ! I'll take heartbreaker too... 

I have Blvd Nights on VHS, Tony just bought a new external DVD burner, that says we can hook it up to the VCR, I'll see if we can make it work..


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 12 2007, 11:15 AM~7675005
> *Oh shit! !    I'll take heartbreaker too...
> 
> I have Blvd Nights on VHS, Tony just bought a new external DVD burner, that says we can hook it up to the VCR, I'll see if we can make it work..
> *


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up everyone :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 12 2007, 12:05 PM~7675354
> *whats up everyone :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


U FINALLY WOKE UP :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 12 2007, 12:07 PM~7675364
> *U FINALLY WOKE UP :biggrin:
> *



naw. i had to drop my car at joe's


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 12 2007, 12:19 PM~7675454
> *naw. i had to drop my car at joe's
> *


again... y?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 12 2007, 12:23 PM~7675479
> *again... y?
> *


so he could wet sand it and finish it off


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Apr 12 2007, 07:39 AM~7674059
> *Que paso Spook???
> There you go talking about my Cowboys again... When you going to learn that any team you pick aren't going to compare to my boyz... You jumped teams cuz you can't handle defeat... But one day your team might do a little something and that's which ever team you decide to go with this year...Spook you've know me for over 15yrs...and who was my team back then? The Cowboys...Yours was the Fortywiners...15yrs later Who's My team...THE COWBOYS...who's your Team the Raiders...O wait a minute... There is another Team in Califas...Are you a Charger now... J/K Bro... Let's get together this weekend...Im throwing a Q at my house...Holla at me..
> *


haha,pinche chargers nay nay nay,,ill stick to my raiders,do or die..

hows the ride coming along? i sold my glasshouse but kept my 13s,,i just made a deal for a 68 caprice 2dr all power, gonna get it shipped real soon,,just another toy to play with. ill try to make it to the q,,want me to cook? i know how your a noob at qs,my cooking brings every stray cat from a 10 block radius,,haha


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 12 2007, 12:25 PM~7675497
> *so he could wet sand it and finish it off
> *


 :0 ok


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 12 2007, 11:00 AM~7674894
> *yea i got that heartbreaker dvd too
> *



Soo is that a yes?? R you gonna charge??


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 12 2007, 01:08 PM~7675777
> *Soo  is that a yes??  R you gonna charge??
> *


x2


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

i gotta see if i got any blank dvds


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 12 2007, 01:28 PM~7675510
> *haha,pinche chargers  nay nay nay,,ill stick to my raiders,do or die..
> 
> hows the ride coming along?  i sold my glasshouse but kept my 13s,,i just made a deal for a 68 caprice 2dr all power, gonna get it shipped real soon,,just another toy to play with.  ill try to make it to the q,,want me to cook? i know how your a noob at qs,my cooking brings every stray cat from a 10 block radius,,haha
> *


The ride is still there... That feria is hard to come by... Need to win the lottery or something. 
Here we go again...I got 4 BBQ pits...1 for me and I'll let you use the other 3 just incase you want to change your Mind on which pit to use.. Since I know how you like to jump Teams..hahaha. If your cooking is as bad as your teams...I'll take my chances on my cooking... PM me your number homie...Lets Q it up like we use too....


----------



## Slamdsixty3 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Apr 12 2007, 02:44 PM~7676421
> *The ride is still there... That feria is hard to come by... Need to win the lottery or something.
> Here we go again...I got 4 BBQ pits...1 for me and I'll let you use the other 3 just incase you want to change your Mind on which pit to use.. Since I know how you like to jump Teams..hahaha.  If your cooking is as bad as your teams...I'll take my chances on my cooking... PM me your number homie...Lets Q it up like we use too....
> *


 :roflmao: u guys are crazy,What up Big Mike,why are u giving Tiny a hard time,Fortywiners,haha


----------



## Slamdsixty3 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 12 2007, 11:00 AM~7674894
> *yea i got that heartbreaker dvd too
> *


yea i got a copy u burned for me,what's up Jthang?


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Slamdsixty3_@Apr 12 2007, 04:29 PM~7676716
> *:roflmao: u guys are crazy,What up Big Mike,why are u giving Tiny a hard time,Fortywiners,haha
> *


Haha...You know how we do it...Hey Gabe...Im throwing a get together on Saturday for my B-day....Give me a holla...


----------



## Slamdsixty3 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Apr 12 2007, 04:48 PM~7677248
> *Haha...You know how we do it...Hey Gabe...Im throwing a get together on Saturday for my B-day....Give me a holla...
> *


sounds good,u still have the same number?


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Yup... The 663#


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up everyone.. whats everyone doing this weekend?


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

I'm Qing at the house for my B-Day...Started to drink tonight...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 12 2007, 11:28 AM~7675510
> *haha,pinche chargers  nay nay nay,,ill stick to my raiders,do or die..
> 
> hows the ride coming along?  i sold my glasshouse but kept my 13s,,i just made a deal for a 68 caprice 2dr all power, gonna get it shipped real soon,,just another toy to play with.  ill try to make it to the q,,want me to cook? i know how your a noob at qs,my cooking brings every stray cat from a 10 block radius,,haha
> *


THROWING WEINNIES ON THE GRILL IS NOT A B.B.Q. !!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Apr 12 2007, 06:23 PM~7677884
> *I'm Qing at the house for my B-Day...Started to drink tonight...
> *












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

this reminded me of u


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 12 2007, 08:05 PM~7678296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's messed up...those looking nothing like me...I'm darker...hehe..

Big J...what's going on man? What you been up to...


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 12 2007, 07:54 PM~7678172
> *THROWING WEINNIES ON THE GRILL IS NOT A B.B.Q. !!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Spooks Favorite recipe...Grilled Hot Dogs with his Colonel Sanders Spices.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Apr 12 2007, 06:16 PM~7678398
> *Spooks Favorite recipe...Grilled Hot Dogs with his Colonel Sanders Spices.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHAT UP MONEY MIKE !! HIS FAVORITE IS WEINNIE WITH NO BUN !! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHAT UP SPOOK !! :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 12 2007, 09:42 AM~7674739
> *mi vida loca
> or blvd nights
> *


both for me plz jthang ................. :cheesy:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 12 2007, 07:24 PM~7678493
> *WHAT UP MONEY MIKE !! HIS FAVORITE IS WEINNIE WITH NO BUN !!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: WHAT UP SPOOK !!  :biggrin:
> *


KNOW HOW WOULD U KNOW THAT? :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Apr 12 2007, 07:11 PM~7678344
> *That's messed up...those looking nothing like me...I'm darker...hehe..
> 
> Big J...what's going on man? What you been up to...
> *


my bad dad but those where the only one's i could find


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

KNOW HOW WOULD U KNOW THAT? 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Chilling Big J....Hey J give me a call this Saturday... Throwing a bbq Would like to get all the homies together again... It's been a long time...


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 12 2007, 08:33 PM~7678587
> *my bad dad but those where the only one's i could find
> *


That's cool..just messing with you... We will see you on Saturday


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Apr 12 2007, 06:34 PM~7678595
> *KNOW HOW WOULD U KNOW THAT?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


MAN I DONT DRINK ANYMORE !! GAVE IT UP IN 2000 PLUS I GO TO TRANSMISSION SCHOOL ON SATURDAYS FROM 1 TO 6 AND THEN IM LEAVING TO SAN ANTONIO !!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Apr 12 2007, 07:36 PM~7678607
> *That's cool..just messing with you... We will see you on Saturday
> *


i'll be there


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 12 2007, 08:39 PM~7678624
> *MAN I DONT DRINK ANYMORE !! GAVE IT UP IN 2000 PLUS I GO TO TRANSMISSION SCHOOL ON SATURDAYS FROM 1 TO 6 AND THEN IM LEAVING TO SAN ANTONIO !!
> *


Mescan...I didnt say you had to drink... I got Kool-Aid :biggrin: 
Well keep in Touch J Take Care


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 12 2007, 06:29 PM~7678543
> *KNOW HOW WOULD U KNOW THAT? :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SLAMDSIXTY3 SAID SO !! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 12 2007, 08:43 PM~7678668
> *SLAMDSIXTY3 SAID SO !!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 12 2007, 07:43 PM~7678668
> *SLAMDSIXTY3 SAID SO !!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 12 2007, 06:24 PM~7678493
> *WHAT UP MONEY MIKE !! HIS FAVORITE IS WEINNIE WITH NO BUN !!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: WHAT UP SPOOK !!  :biggrin:
> *


haha hey j,,yea you know colonel sanders has 11 herbs and spices i have 12 of them, i have to spice up those weinnies..uh that didnt sound right,,hmmm
you know what i mean


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

some pics to bring back them old memories,


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 12 2007, 07:28 PM~7679002
> *some pics to bring back them old memories,
> 
> 
> ...


YOU HAVE ANY OF HENRYS RIDES ALL 1000 OF THEM ?? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 12 2007, 07:32 PM~7679025
> *YOU HAVE ANY OF HENRYS RIDES ALL 1000 OF THEM ??  :biggrin:
> *


I WAS JUST JOKING DONT DO IT !!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

heres a few more.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

wheres that 58 now?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 12 2007, 07:37 PM~7679068
> *heres a few more.
> 
> 
> ...


HENRY DO YOUR WHITE WALLS ?? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 12 2007, 07:41 PM~7679092
> *HENRY DO YOUR WHITE WALLS ??  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


haha ol skool


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 8 2007, 03:30 PM~7644776
> *COMING SOON !!!
> 
> 
> ...


COMING SOON NEW AND INPROVED !!


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

what about that trey in the back


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 12 2007, 09:47 PM~7679148
> *COMING SOON NEW AND INPROVED !!
> *


i was going to by that car once!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 13 2007, 02:08 AM~7681389
> *i was going to by that car once!
> *


WHAT UP TOKEN!! :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

What up ALEX! How are things in the good ol MONTOPOLIS USA?


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

What up ROB!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

same chit,diffrent day n da south?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 12 2007, 08:37 PM~7679068
> *heres a few more.
> 
> 
> ...



:0 is that my primered cutty on 5.20's behind ur monte? :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 13 2007, 07:04 AM~7681939
> *What up ROB!
> *


 :biggrin: went by ur casa the other day but looked like u had company...thought id stop by another day


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

It's all good in my hood. Did you hear about some lil car show going on up north tomorrow. I think it's just mainly old school rides and imports. I THINK. Custom Car Show April 14th 10-4pm (Ethos Austin) its gonna be at 501 North IH35 (east 5th St)

www.theethoschallenge.com


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 13 2007, 07:09 AM~7681951
> *It's all good in my hood. Did you hear about some lil car show going on up north tomorrow. I think it's just mainly old school rides and imports. I THINK. Custom Car Show April 14th 10-4pm (Ethos Austin) its gonna be at 501 North IH35 (east 5th St)
> 
> www.theethoschallenge.com
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 13 2007, 08:09 AM~7681950
> *:biggrin: went by ur casa the other day but looked like u had company...thought id stop by another day
> *


Really?? Well, on Thursdays my bros and sisters come over and when they are over, it looks like we are having a party. BIG FAMILY! :biggrin: 

And at that, we got like 80 cars between the few of us. HA! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

naw didnt know bout it, i know bout 1 n san marcos sun.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 13 2007, 07:11 AM~7681961
> *Really?? Well, on Thursdays my bros and sisters come over and when they are over, it looks like we are having a party. BIG FAMILY!  :biggrin:
> 
> And at that, we got like 80 cars between the few of us. HA! :biggrin:
> *


saw bout 5-6 rides 1 import....would haved stopped but didnt want the loca next door to stab me walking near her lawn :uh: :guns:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 13 2007, 07:11 AM~7681961
> *Really?? Well, on Thursdays my bros and sisters come over and when they are over, it looks like we are having a party. BIG FAMILY!  :biggrin:
> 
> And at that, we got like 80 cars between the few of us. HA! :biggrin:
> *


carpool!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

alex
did u get anna's msg bout using the compressor today?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: bring sum tacos


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 13 2007, 08:12 AM~7681969
> *saw bout 5-6 rides 1 import....would haved stopped but didnt want the loca next door to stab me walking near her lawn :uh:  :guns:
> *


Aww yeah, my brother and his 8 million kids were there. Oh, you know, that Import belongs to my nephew Eric! He just got back from Georgia about a week ago. He's finally out the Army. And that Import he has is bad ass! It's a Subaru WRX with like an upgraded turbo, bored out engine, and hell, so many other things he has on it, I forgot what they all were. I tell you one thing, that MOFO hauls ass!! He took me for ride the other day and I was freakin praying in the passanger seat! Had to change my cansones afterwards! :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 13 2007, 07:18 AM~7681993
> *:thumbsup: bring sum tacos
> *


u like chorizo right... :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 13 2007, 07:18 AM~7681993
> *:thumbsup: bring sum tacos
> *



i want some tacos....so alex whats the plan 4 this weekend?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 13 2007, 07:25 AM~7682019
> *Aww yeah, my brother and his 8 million kids were there. Oh, you know, that Import belongs to my nephew Eric! He just got back from Georgia about a week ago. He's finally out the Army. And that Import he has is bad ass! It's a Subaru WRX with like an upgraded turbo, bored out engine, and hell, so many other things he has on it, I forgot what they all were. I tell you one thing, that MOFO hauls ass!! He took me for ride the other day and I was freakin praying in the passanger seat! Had to change my cansones afterwards! :biggrin:
> *


if it wuz a cheavy u would of had an "oh chit" bar 2 hold on 2 :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 13 2007, 07:25 AM~7682019
> *Aww yeah, my brother and his 8 million kids were there. Oh, you know, that Import belongs to my nephew Eric! He just got back from Georgia about a week ago. He's finally out the Army. And that Import he has is bad ass! It's a Subaru WRX with like an upgraded turbo, bored out engine, and hell, so many other things he has on it, I forgot what they all were. I tell you one thing, that MOFO hauls ass!! He took me for ride the other day and I was freakin praying in the passanger seat! Had to change my cansones afterwards! :biggrin:
> *



racing strips on ur chones.... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 13 2007, 07:28 AM~7682029
> *i want some tacos....so alex whats the plan 4 this weekend?
> *


 :dunno:what u got?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

dead man walking...got a dead man walking here
what up JUAN... :roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Oh, that crazy lady still lives next door! You know what's funny, a couple weekends ago when Martin and I were lifting his Cutt, we were making a lot of noice outside and she started banging on her window and yelling. Well, that crazy ass lady banged her window so hard, she broke it from the inside out! Then screamed! Martin and I just started laughing! Then she came out and got mad at us for making her break her own window! CRAZY BROAD!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 13 2007, 07:31 AM~7682051
> *dead man walking...got a dead man walking here
> what up JUAN... :roflmao:
> *


he has 2 ask permission 2 respond :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

anna get back 2 work




or come home and give me a back rub!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 13 2007, 07:33 AM~7682057
> *Oh, that crazy lady still lives next door! You know what's funny, a couple weekends ago when Martin and I were lifting his Cutt, we were making a lot of noice outside and she started banging on her window and yelling. Well, that crazy ass lady banged her window so hard, she broke it from the inside out! Then screamed! Martin and I just started laughing! Then she came out and got mad at us for making her break her own window! CRAZY BROAD!
> *


 :werd: :loco: :loco:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 13 2007, 08:28 AM~7682033
> *if it wuz a cheavy u would of had an "oh chit" bar 2 hold on 2 :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 13 2007, 07:33 AM~7682057
> *Oh, that crazy lady still lives next door! You know what's funny, a couple weekends ago when Martin and I were lifting his Cutt, we were making a lot of noice outside and she started banging on her window and yelling. Well, that crazy ass lady banged her window so hard, she broke it from the inside out! Then screamed! Martin and I just started laughing! Then she came out and got mad at us for making her break her own window! CRAZY BROAD!
> *


 :0 :twak: :twak:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 13 2007, 08:29 AM~7682039
> *racing strips on ur chones.... :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Yea Yea yea 


What's Up? ?


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

WHAT UP BRICKHOUSE!!!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

flac, whats up wit da ride????????????


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 13 2007, 07:33 AM~7682063
> *he has 2 ask permission 2 respond :biggrin:
> *



Alright enough of the about to get married jokes...

It's payday and i'm the one who passes out da checks...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 13 2007, 07:37 AM~7682086
> *WHAT UP BRICKHOUSE!!!!!!
> *


big"M" in the house


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 13 2007, 07:33 AM~7682065
> *anna get back 2 work
> or come home and give me a back rub!
> *



whatever :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 13 2007, 07:38 AM~7682094
> *Alright enough of the about to get married jokes...
> 
> It's payday and i'm the one who passes out da checks...
> *


yea from ur hands 2 herz :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 13 2007, 07:38 AM~7682094
> *Alright enough of the about to get married jokes...
> 
> It's payday and i'm the one who passes out da checks...
> *


and when u get home u gonna pass it to her!!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 13 2007, 07:30 AM~7682046
> *:dunno:what u got?
> *


well friday :dunno:
tomorrow: work :thumbsdown: then go to mike's for a q :thumbsup: then meeting after that no idea


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 13 2007, 07:39 AM~7682100
> *whatever :uh:
> *


 :angry: fine no anna snacks!!! :buttkick:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

hey alex tell miklo about this carpet for sale. It will go with his new paint.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry7670797


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 13 2007, 08:38 AM~7682090
> *flac, whats up wit da ride????????????
> *


  :0  













Naw....nothing much yet. I've been doing a lot of work on Martin's ride lately.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 13 2007, 07:46 AM~7682148
> *hey alex tell miklo about this carpet for sale.  It will go with his new paint.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry7670797
> *


told him the other day but we have his carpet here ready 2 go


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 13 2007, 07:46 AM~7682148
> *hey alex tell miklo about this carpet for sale.  It will go with his new paint.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry7670797
> *


 :thumbsup: roger roger(dont start movie quotes) :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

i was just sayn was up the last ime and you and terry got carried away


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 13 2007, 07:47 AM~7682157
> *  :0
> Naw....nothing much yet. I've been doing a lot of work on Martin's ride lately.
> *



:scrutinize: heard ur ride makes people wanna get naked?
y u holding out :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 13 2007, 07:47 AM~7682157
> *  :0
> Naw....nothing much yet. I've been doing a lot of work on Martin's ride lately.
> *


i WISH i could help :angry: , ya know im down 4 lolos :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 13 2007, 07:40 AM~7682112
> *and when u get home u gonna pass it to her!!
> *



We have direct deposit, she already got it yesterday


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

u can come into our neighborhood just as long as u show us respect....if u dont we'll kick ur ass


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 13 2007, 07:50 AM~7682171
> *i was just sayn was up the last ime and you and terry got carried away
> *


 :biggrin: who me????????????????


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 13 2007, 07:51 AM~7682179
> *We have direct deposit, she already got it yesterday
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 13 2007, 07:51 AM~7682179
> *We have direct deposit, she already got it yesterday
> *


screwd :banghead: :buttkick:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Vatos Locos Forever! !


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

EH WHAT!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 13 2007, 07:53 AM~7682192
> *:biggrin: who me????????????????
> *



yeah


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 13 2007, 07:56 AM~7682207
> *yeah
> *


 :dunno: naw not me :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

im outs, going to sa to pick more of my chrome.


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Hey Mija...wassup Rob... how's work??


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

what up D


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Apr 13 2007, 07:59 AM~7682228
> *Hey Mija...wassup Rob... how's work??
> *


hahaha he said rob n work n da same sentence hahaha j/k :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 13 2007, 09:01 AM~7682240
> *hahaha he said rob  n work n da same sentence hahaha j/k :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 13 2007, 08:01 AM~7682240
> *hahaha he said rob  n work n da same sentence hahaha j/k :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: 
i may not be at work
but i got work


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 13 2007, 08:04 AM~7682256
> *:nono:  :nono:
> i may not be at work
> but i got work
> ...


ok ill shut up :buttkick: :banghead: :nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

damn i guessd i pissed every1 off 2dy :biggrin: f it


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

I'M NOT MAD AT CHA!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 13 2007, 08:24 AM~7682336
> *I'M NOT MAD AT CHA!
> *


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Hey Rob, how much would you charge to make a padded seat for my grandson's car?? Just a bottom piece for him to sit on no back or side piece and preferably with a material that can be wiped down if he gets it dirty...

I can take a better picture, but you can kinda see it


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

ALEJANDRO CHINGOW!


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 13 2007, 06:56 AM~7682205
> *EH WHAT!
> 
> 
> ...



you forgot one bro


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

Just Do What We DO 
and 
We DOOZ it Large BABY!!!!!!!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 13 2007, 08:27 AM~7682353
> *Hey Rob, how much would you charge to make a padded seat for my grandson's car??  Just a bottom piece for him to sit on no back or side piece and preferably with a material that can be wiped down if he gets it dirty...
> 
> I can take a better picture, but you can kinda see it
> ...


free if i can get a pic of u sittin in it... :biggrin: 

j/k what color i will see what i have. free for his 1st lolo :cheesy:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 13 2007, 08:18 AM~7682308
> *damn i guessd i pissed every1 off 2dy :biggrin: f it
> *


aint mad just had to get zestfully clean!!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

sup barber


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

anna on my way to alex's hit me up there


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 13 2007, 08:55 AM~7682498
> *free if i can get a pic of u sittin in it... :biggrin:
> 
> j/k what color i will see what i have. free for his 1st lolo :cheesy:
> *



What if I get Tony (whisper) to sit in it??? :biggrin: 

I'm going to paint the inside satin black, so a flat black color or even like a dark red/maroon to match the flames... or do you think a flat yellow??










Thanks ! ! ! ! !


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Apr 13 2007, 07:59 AM~7682228
> *Hey Mija...wassup Rob... how's work??
> *


hey dad, are you asking me how's work going.....well it sux right now cause all my orders that i'm getting are not even ready for my to enter i'm having so many problems w/ all my orders....f this i'm just going to start working for turntable records.. :biggrin: j/p but i am having problems w/ my orders stupid orders


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Hey do Ya'll think I should paint the grill and bumpers with silver/chrome paint since he painted over them or just leave it the way it is???


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 13 2007, 09:16 AM~7682624
> *Hey do Ya'll think I should paint the grill and bumpers with silver/chrome paint since he painted over them or just leave it the way it is???
> 
> 
> ...



i would paint them chrome but what do i know.... :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Hey you do know :thumbsup: , you've been around it enough to know.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 13 2007, 09:01 AM~7682240
> *hahaha he said rob  n work n da same sentence hahaha j/k :biggrin:
> *


It's hard to work sometimes! I feel ya ROB!......... :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj+Apr 13 2007, 09:44 AM~7682834-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know how you feel :uh:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 13 2007, 10:45 AM~7683307
> *It's hard to work sometimes! I feel ya ROB!......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



That's gonna be me right after I eat lunch.. :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 13 2007, 12:01 PM~7683764
> *
> 
> 
> ...



when was that....does rob have a ear ring on?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 13 2007, 12:10 PM~7683825
> *
> when was that....does rob have a ear ring on?
> *



this is like 3 years ago


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj+Apr 13 2007, 09:03 AM~7682554-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


leave it...dont want to take away from the pic


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 13 2007, 09:21 AM~7682670
> *i would paint them chrome but what do i know.... :biggrin:
> *


u know what u know....and what u dont know u can learn  
as long as u can take in info and learn from mistakes


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 13 2007, 12:10 PM~7683825
> *
> when was that....does rob have a ear ring on?
> *


thats boy george? :uh: 
keep old pix old rick :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 13 2007, 01:01 PM~7683764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!! Cool pic! I miss them shades!  

Hey Rick, you got anymore from back in tha day?


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 13 2007, 12:37 PM~7683996
> *i say red/maroon keep it olskool :biggrin:
> leave it...dont want to take away from the pic
> *



Cool Red/Maroon will work, Thanks! ! ! 

Would you want to see it to measure it, or would you want me to make a template out of cardboard to give it to you????


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 13 2007, 01:48 PM~7684417
> *Cool Red/Maroon will work, Thanks! ! !
> 
> Would you want to see it to measure it, or would you want me to make a template out of cardboard to give it to you????
> *


if its just the bottom...cardboard is fine


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:uh: 
w t f is everybody













HELLLLLLOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 13 2007, 02:00 PM~7684487
> *if its just the bottom...cardboard is fine
> *



Cool, I'll do that this weekend....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 13 2007, 02:01 PM~7684497
> *:uh:
> w t f is everybody
> HELLLLLLOOOOOOOOOO!!!</span>
> *





<span style=\'colorurple\'>everybody is at work right now....hey pick me up at 4:30 today


----------



## Slamdsixty3 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 12 2007, 07:43 PM~7678668
> *SLAMDSIXTY3 SAID SO !!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hell no,u witnessed it and enjoyed every bit of it!


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 13 2007, 02:28 PM~7684710
> *everybody is at work right now....hey pick me up at 4:30 today
> *



Yup what she said, we workin! ! ! ! :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

My nephew, Martin's, Cutlass...We lifted it at the house couple weekends ago.


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Sweet! ! ! Looks Good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 13 2007, 02:47 PM~7684840
> *My nephew, Martin's, Cutlass...We lifted it at the house couple weekends ago.
> 
> 
> ...



looking good...lolo's making a come back
lets meet up at jack brown cleaners on congress near oltorf at 10pm sat(if no rain)


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

I'm outta here, got to head to my night Job... 

Rob, I'll get the template of the seat if anything I'll leave it at Alex's house or see about meeting up.. 

Everyone have Safe weekend! ! ! ! Laterz....


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 13 2007, 03:53 PM~7684875
> *looking good...lolo's making a come back
> lets meet up at jack brown cleaners on congress near oltorf at 10pm sat(if no rain)
> *


I'm down! But unfortunately Martin wont be able to make it. He is leaving to Cali tonight for some more Army training. But hopefully him and I will enter the Cinco De Mayo show together. Si dios quiere.  You know how long I've been waiting to enter a show with him!?! It will be tight, but if not, well, there are other shows and get togethers we will go to.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

Its not finished but damn its gettin there.


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

My little co pilot is ready to roll


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

B-DAY BBQ tomorrow at my house...4pm If you dont know ask for directions
BYOB or your beverage of choice. The menu will be Fajitas, Chicken, Sausage, and maybe some Shrimp appetizers.
See ya tomorrow.


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

$15 for both seen only once :biggrin: vol23 and deep in south central dbd's


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Who's down to come over to my house on sunday to get the cutty back off the ground? I knew a lil help and someone who can do wiring for the switchbox. :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 13 2007, 08:56 AM~7682205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I had that same regal back home in houston before it got stolen, but i was kandy red :angry:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 13 2007, 08:54 PM~7686865
> *Who's down to come over to my house on sunday to get the cutty back off the ground? I knew a lil help and someone who can do wiring for the switchbox. :uh:
> *


switch in da front or at da pumps :uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sancho12000_@Apr 13 2007, 07:21 PM~7686278
> *$15 for both seen only once :biggrin:  vol23 and deep in south central dbd's
> 
> 
> ...


i'll take 'em just pm me or unique27 w/ da details


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Apr 13 2007, 04:33 PM~7685514
> *Its not finished but damn its gettin there.
> 
> 
> ...



Its coming along good, keep moving forward..


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

i'm ready to go home  i only have about 2 more hours


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

TTT
BBQ Time in 2.5hours


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Apr 13 2007, 03:36 PM~7685527
> *My little co pilot is ready to roll
> 
> 
> ...


coming along good bobby......ever did anything with them lowrider bike frames i gave you a while back........


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 13 2007, 08:54 PM~7686865
> *Who's down to come over to my house on sunday to get the cutty back off the ground? I knew a lil help and someone who can do wiring for the switchbox. :uh:
> *


its bout time, :biggrin: what time?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

what it dew CurbSide


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 14 2007, 06:27 PM~7690747
> *its bout time, :biggrin:  what time?
> *


Yea it is! Time to some them who's cutless runs austin :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 15 2007, 09:15 AM~7694126
> *Yea it is! Time to some them who's cutless runs austin :biggrin:
> *


 WWWWWWHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

CANT WAIT 2 GET ON DA ROAD N HIT UP SHOWS...SPRING FEVER???????


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 15 2007, 08:15 AM~7694126
> *Yea it is! Time to some them who's cutless runs austin :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 15 2007, 09:32 AM~7694231
> *:roflmao:  :nicoderm:
> *


WHERS URS J? SWAP THAT FRAME YET???????????? :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

still got it just got a new frame a few weeks ago 
have not swapped it yet just waiting on some other stuff first 
but i still drive it and it still snaps up so is all good for now


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

THATS COOL,I THOUGHT U BOUGHT A CAR 4 DA FRAME 1 YR AGO?????????????


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

i did but when we moved i left it there


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> U STILL HAVE MY OLD PUMPS?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 15 2007, 09:51 AM~7694303
> *i did but when we moved i left it there
> *


WHY DIDNT U TAKE IT


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 15 2007, 08:54 AM~7694318
> *WHY DIDNT U TAKE IT
> *


didnt want too abd it didnt have a steering colum i sold it so it was all good 
i got over it and now i am back were a was be fore moving 
so


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> > U STILL HAVE MY OLD PUMPS?
> 
> 
> 
> some what the Tanks and blocks are the same everything else was changed


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

THATS COOL, HOPE U HAVE ALOT OF BAN-AIDS,KNUCKLE BUSTIN :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 15 2007, 08:46 AM~7694279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


3 WHEELING WITH A LITTLE HELP !! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 15 2007, 08:04 AM~7694089
> *what it dew CurbSide
> *


 :biggrin: ITS ME DA CURBSIDE "G"AKA DA 1 THEY CALL "KAZE83"


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Apr 15 2007, 12:31 PM~7695122
> *:biggrin: ITS ME DA CURBSIDE "G"AKA DA 1 THEY CALL "KAZE83"
> *


aka NUMBNUTZ :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up everyone?? it is so pretty today


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 15 2007, 01:37 PM~7695582
> *whats up everyone??  it is so pretty today
> *


u r gay :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 15 2007, 01:46 PM~7695624
> *u r gay :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


funny


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

whats up 2day,im bored at hm :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

WHOS ATX HOPPER ??


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 15 2007, 01:49 PM~7695635
> *whats up 2day,im bored at hm :biggrin:
> *



same here i dont feel like driving my sister car.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 15 2007, 01:51 PM~7695640
> *WHOS ATX HOPPER ??
> *


where u c that?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 15 2007, 12:55 PM~7695655
> *where u c that?
> *


A WHILE BACK !! HE SAID HE HAS A GRAY TRUCK "HOPPER"


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 15 2007, 01:58 PM~7695669
> *A WHILE BACK !! HE SAID HE HAS A GRAY TRUCK "HOPPER"
> *


theres 2 i know, arturo but he dont have it anymore,the orther i think his name is fabin


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

could be talking about gary


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

yeah i have him on my buddy list as atxhopper


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 15 2007, 12:32 PM~7695552
> *aka NUMBNUTZ :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: your the numbnutz :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

what yall doing


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 15 2007, 12:47 PM~7695628
> *funny
> *


thats ur comeback


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 15 2007, 05:23 PM~7697119
> *ttt
> *


say like u mean it ..........TO THE FUCKEN TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..................CURBSIDE ......................... :wow: :wow:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 15 2007, 06:27 PM~7697147
> *say like u mean it ..........TO THE FUCKEN TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..................CURBSIDE .........................  :wow:  :wow:
> *



no it's TO THE MOTHERF*@KING TOP


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 15 2007, 02:23 PM~7695781
> *yeah i have him on my buddy list as atxhopper
> *


i 4got bout him,that was awhile bak


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 15 2007, 06:22 PM~7697689
> *no it's TO THE MOTHERF*@KING TOP
> *


you still did it wrong its.......... TO THE MOTHER FUCKING TOP.......... :biggrin: LET GO OF THE SHIFT KEY SO YOU CAN SPELL IT............ :twak: :biggrin: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up stranger


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

where da hell u been? :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

at da park it was rudys dads b-day y whats up


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

nutting,just askin :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 15 2007, 08:58 PM~7698684
> *at da park it was rudys dads b-day y whats up
> *


isnt it pass ur bedtime????????? :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

yea just a lil bit wacha do 2 day


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

what up kaze rock


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 15 2007, 09:05 PM~7698783
> *yea just a lil bit wacha do 2 day
> *


nuttn,went 2 park,it wuz dead


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 15 2007, 10:46 AM~7694279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Coming back to a hood near you! :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

ttt for the day


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 16 2007, 06:47 AM~7701174
> *
> *


did u get that cut out? :0


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

I'll get it tonight, didn't have time this weekend, but for sure tonight....


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 16 2007, 07:04 AM~7701218
> *I'll get it tonight, didn't have time this weekend, but for sure tonight....
> *


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

does anyone have a Dump for sale 
any kind


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

i like dat :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

lookig nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 16 2007, 12:42 PM~7703257
> *lookig nice :thumbsup:
> *


no wk? :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 16 2007, 12:47 PM~7703300
> *:biggrin:
> no wk? :biggrin:
> *



i was going to stop by but i didnt see the avalanche so i went home.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

im here,didnt want 2 get up n take mona 2 wk. :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up wacha doing


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

bn bored


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

same hear got a pink eye whent to hospital i was swollan could not open it looked like i got knocked the f out


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

u know jessica hit u w/ a pan :roflmao: :tears:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 16 2007, 01:30 PM~7703579
> *bn bored
> *



Know what u mean, bored as $#!+, falling asleep at my desk... Paper work also slow first part of the week...


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

shhhhhhhhhhh dont tell any1 :twak: :twak:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 16 2007, 01:33 PM~7703597
> *same hear got a pink eye whent to hospital i was swollan could not open it looked like i got knocked the f out
> *


hey juan dis z an xcuss u can use after u sa "i do" :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

that might work 4 him i got out of work with it


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

u don that show sun?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

yes sur u going u takin da boys bikes


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

i alos wanted to fix da car this weekin


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 16 2007, 01:20 PM~7703510
> *im here,didnt want 2 get up n take mona 2 wk. :biggrin:
> *


i'll be off tomorrow, ill swing by see whacha doin


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

(also)


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

yea takin da bikes, so bbq n get 2 wrk, lincoln still n driveway :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 16 2007, 01:46 PM~7703714
> *i'll be off tomorrow, ill swing by see whacha doin
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 16 2007, 01:47 PM~7703731
> *yea takin da bikes, so bbq n get 2 wrk, lincoln still n driveway :angry:
> *


drag that bitch 2 da street n let da city tow it


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

u dont know when they going to pick it up if they do yea we can bbq sat and sun at da park


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

that will work did they take that rack of in da trunk


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 16 2007, 01:52 PM~7703765
> *u dont know when they going to pick it up if they do yea we can bbq sat and sun at da park
> *


well put urs n front of da linc


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 16 2007, 01:53 PM~7703775
> *that will work did they take that rack of in da trunk
> *


yea i showd miklo where 2 cut


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

that will work whos all going to da show


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 16 2007, 01:57 PM~7703805
> *that will work whos all going to da show
> *


so far us david oz ef carlos


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 16 2007, 01:38 PM~7703643
> *hey juan dis z an xcuss u can use after u sa "i do" :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 16 2007, 02:00 PM~7703843
> *so far us david oz ef carlos
> *


Will ya'll be crusin the park after the show??


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

i need to get some extra passes stella and her friend wanna go they said that theyll take picks with da cars and bikes if u know any 1 let me know


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

going to if cars is fixed


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 16 2007, 02:04 PM~7703873
> *Will ya'll be crusin the park after the show??
> *


supposed 2 end late like s a :dunno:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

yea thats what i herd to thank god its hear in austin this is how real how i look


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 16 2007, 02:13 PM~7703957
> *
> *


 :tears: b4...  after.......haha


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

that seems about right :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

anybody helping lamark out w/ his dro's?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

he need some bolts 4 his pumps


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

u takin spiderman bike?


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Probably just cruize by, heard it was $25-$30 to get in   

Unless I get Tony to pay for me.. :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

turntable is selling tickets for 26 bucks
25 for the tickets 
1 service charge 
fuck that


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 16 2007, 02:21 PM~7704019
> *he need some bolts 4 his pumps
> *


n cabels n ends n wires n solinoids.............. damn  :ugh:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

yes sur and tools


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

tell him to hand tight everything lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 16 2007, 02:23 PM~7704056
> *turntable is selling tickets for 26 bucks
> 25 for the tickets
> 1 service charge
> ...


thought ya were hardcore?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

i had to sell my food stamps just to go to da show jk


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 16 2007, 02:25 PM~7704085
> *tell him to hand tight everything lol
> *


dis aint ricks house,its a.c.c.
Alexs
Carnation 
Customs
:biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

lamark wasent going to hop da car was he


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

not that i know of


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 16 2007, 01:29 PM~7704118
> *dis aint ricks house,its a.c.c.
> Alexs
> Carnation
> ...


lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 16 2007, 02:33 PM~7704155
> *lamark wasent going to hop da car was he
> *


we going 2 Dario's b4 da show :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

what time yall going abby b-day is this weekin to dont know what to do for her to much stuff going on this weekin


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 16 2007, 02:48 PM~7704285
> *what time yall going abby b-day is this weekin to dont know what to do for her to much stuff going on this weekin
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 16 2007, 02:48 PM~7704285
> *what time yall going abby b-day is this weekin to dont know what to do for her to much stuff going on this weekin
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

u treating


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 16 2007, 03:01 PM~7704378
> *u treating
> *


let me think bout it





































NO :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 16 2007, 03:23 PM~7704058
> *n cabels n ends n wires n solinoids.............. damn   :ugh:
> *


I have bolts n cabels n ends :biggrin: no new solinoinds but it will work   So let's get to work  ACC's


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 16 2007, 03:33 PM~7704155
> *lamark wasent going to hop da car was he
> *


At the cinco de mayo show? i was think about it if rock did it.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 16 2007, 03:00 PM~7703843
> *so far us david oz ef carlos
> *


Ill do it if i don't have to work and if someone can get my bike there! :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 16 2007, 03:46 PM~7704258
> *we going 2 Dario's b4 da show :biggrin:
> *


OW i love dario's


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 16 2007, 02:45 PM~7703713
> *i alos wanted to fix da car this weekin
> *


I would say let's do both cars but i'm goin to SA and then to Houston when i get off work sat.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 16 2007, 02:46 PM~7704258
> *we going 2 Dario's b4 da show :biggrin:
> *



NICE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

WHATS UP EVERYONE


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Fonzy is goin to be in Houston doin tatto's this weekend too!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 16 2007, 05:40 PM~7705150
> *WHATS UP EVERYONE
> *


What up big dog


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 16 2007, 05:40 PM~7705150
> *WHATS UP EVERYONE
> *


What up big dog


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 16 2007, 04:43 PM~7705176
> *What up big dog
> *



CHILLIN at work


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 16 2007, 05:44 PM~7705182
> *CHILLIN at work
> *


JUST got home from work


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 16 2007, 03:33 PM~7705089
> *I have bolts n cabels n ends  :biggrin: no new solinoinds but it will work    So let's get to work   ACC's
> *


when we going to install it


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 16 2007, 04:37 PM~7705112
> *Ill do it if i don't have to work and if someone can get my bike there! :uh:
> *


I CAN SQUEEZ IT N :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 16 2007, 05:53 PM~7705717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BLING BLLING BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DING DONG DA LINCOLN S GONE :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

looks nice


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

cool :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 16 2007, 04:43 PM~7705175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY MAN I DONT DRIVE NO PINTO..HAHA 
I EAT PINTOS :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 13 2007, 07:39 AM~7682415
> *you forgot one bro
> 
> 
> ...


nice blue regal whos is it


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

well i guess all the pics didnt show up


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

FLACOS


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 16 2007, 06:52 PM~7706097
> *nice blue regal whos is it
> *


flacos


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 13 2007, 08:00 PM~7686895
> *I had that same regal back home in houston before it got stolen, but i was kandy red :angry:
> *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

thats was nice i still dont know how to work this thang


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 16 2007, 06:53 PM~7706106
> *well i guess all the pics didnt show up
> *


U KNOW U LIKE HIM :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

SUP ROB !!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

haha funny


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

START TEAR DOWN ON UR RIDE FRI.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

yes sur :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

THEN GET PART SAT


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 16 2007, 06:59 PM~7706140
> *SUP ROB !!
> *


whats up bro...
whats new with the big "I" :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

sup kaze


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 16 2007, 06:28 PM~7706376
> *sup kaze
> *


 :biggrin: what it dew mayne!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Apr 16 2007, 07:29 PM~7706395
> *:biggrin: what it dew mayne!
> *


nuttin


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 16 2007, 06:32 PM~7706420
> *nuttin
> *


you going to da show dis weekend ?
:nono:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Apr 16 2007, 07:33 PM~7706438
> *you going to da show dis weekend ?
> :nono:
> *


hell nah $$$$


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

what up kazerock


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 16 2007, 06:35 PM~7706451
> *hell nah $$$$
> *


 :biggrin: yeah kiki was telling me about dis other custom show up north i might go check it out.let me know if u and anna wanna go!


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 16 2007, 06:42 PM~7706521
> *what up kazerock
> *


wussup fool? ur car done yet? :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

nope going to start on it fri i hope


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 16 2007, 06:47 PM~7706587
> *nope going to start on it fri i hope
> *


u found another rear end allready?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

no im going to get 1 from arrons


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

y u got 1 4 me


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 16 2007, 06:51 PM~7706624
> *y u got 1 4 me
> *


nope i gave all those parts away allready sorry buddy!!!! :banghead:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I'M BAACCKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

kiki deez


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

let me have urs


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

what up d,t,j,p,r


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 16 2007, 08:14 PM~7706883
> *what up d,t,j,p,r
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

chillin big rob


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HELLO..........


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

what up u going to da show this weekin


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 16 2007, 08:34 PM~7707108
> *:biggrin:
> *


what u grinning at


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 16 2007, 08:42 PM~7707182
> *what u grinning at
> *


 :dunno: u mayb?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

hey rock,whats up 4 2marrow?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

my eye still herts


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

sa i hope


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 16 2007, 08:45 PM~7707227
> *my eye still herts
> *


eye'll drive :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 16 2007, 08:46 PM~7707239
> *sa i hope
> *


Paublo's down,waitn on u


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

u ass :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 16 2007, 08:49 PM~7707276
> *u ass :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

call in da morning ill let u know ask pablo if he knows where usa moter sport is hahahahaha


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

pretty sure he does,just look 4 da 40's, as big as da tower


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 16 2007, 08:51 PM~7707310
> *call in da morning ill let u know ask pablo if he knows where usa moter sport is hahahahaha
> *



yeah i know where its at went last week when i picked up my chrome.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 16 2007, 08:53 PM~7707338
> *yeah i know where its at  whent last week when i oicked uo my chrome.
> *


told u :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 16 2007, 07:53 PM~7707338
> *yeah i know where its at  went last week when i picked up my chrome.
> *


it just took us all day the 1st time we went me u alex paul


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 16 2007, 08:56 PM~7707375
> *it just took us all day the 1st time we went me u alex paul
> *



that was funny


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 16 2007, 08:56 PM~7707375
> *it just took us all day the 1st time we went me u alex paul
> *


we found da carlot haha


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

yea on da other side of town


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 16 2007, 08:51 PM~7707310
> *call in da morning ill let u know ask pablo if he knows where usa moter sport is hahahahaha
> *


where a patch 2 cover that eye i dont what any pink eye.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

hey alex did they call you and tell you it was ready?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 16 2007, 08:59 PM~7707428
> *hey alex did they call yo and tell yo it was ready?
> *


i calld 2day he said it wuz ready


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 16 2007, 08:56 PM~7707375
> *it just took us all day the 1st time we went me u alex paul
> *


wher z rub a dub?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

well im going to sleep so i can get up early

lataz


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

same hear got to get me zzzzzzzz peace out


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

what up homies..


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 16 2007, 09:17 PM~7707666
> *what up homies..
> *


everybody went to bed big dogg


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 16 2007, 09:56 PM~7708066
> *everybody went to bed big dogg
> *



i see that


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

GOOD MOORRNNIINNG AUSTIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 17 2007, 06:35 AM~7709835
> *GOOD MOORRNNIINNG AUSTIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 16 2007, 06:42 PM~7705619
> *when we going to install it
> *


dont know. looks like most of ur r goin be at the car show :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 17 2007, 06:47 AM~7709860
> *dont know. looks like most of ur r goin be at the car show :dunno:
> *


UR NOT WRKN 2DAY? WHAT BOUT SAT?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 17 2007, 07:35 AM~7709835
> *GOOD MOORRNNIINNG AUSTIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:
> *


what up! o chit i'm late for work :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 17 2007, 05:54 AM~7709883
> *what up! o chit i'm late for work :biggrin:
> *


i just got back from work


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 17 2007, 07:49 AM~7709863
> *UR NOT WRKN 2DAY? WHAT BOUT SAT?
> *


yea i work 6 days a week! i need to go to SA sat after i got off work and drop off my bike rims to done up. then i was goin to houston to see family and Fonzy! Ur not readin ur own post way


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 17 2007, 06:56 AM~7709888
> *i just got back from work
> *


what they say" DAAAAMMMMMMMMNNNNNNN U GOT KNOCKD DA FUCK [email protected]" :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 17 2007, 06:58 AM~7709899
> *yea i work 6 days a week! i need to go to SA sat after i got off work and drop off my bike rims to done up. then i was goin to houston to see family and Fonzy! Ur not readin ur own post way
> *


YEA BITCH, ITS EARLY :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

thay wanted me to stay but dhl told me to go HOME hahahahahahahahah :machinegun: lupe :guns: frank


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whatstime we going to SA


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 17 2007, 07:03 AM~7709921
> *whatstime we going to SA
> *


9A.M. GO GET TACOS,ALANZOS :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 17 2007, 06:05 AM~7709927
> *9A.M. GO GET TACOS,ALANZOS :biggrin:
> *


U BUY I FLY


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 17 2007, 07:06 AM~7709935
> *U BUY I FLY
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 17 2007, 08:05 AM~7709927
> *9A.M. GO GET TACOS,ALANZOS :biggrin:
> *


wish i can go. i want tacos :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 17 2007, 07:08 AM~7709947
> *wish i can go. i want tacos :angry:
> *


HAHA :tongue: :tongue: :rofl:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Ha alex i've seen ur car  will it be raady for cinco de mayo? it looks nude


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 17 2007, 06:35 AM~7709835
> *GOOD MOORRNNIINNG AUSTIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:
> *


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Hey Rob I got the cardboard template for the pedal car seat... I work from 7:30 am to 9:30 pm, can drop it off at Alex's (if they're up after 9:00 pm) or can wait till the weekend??


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

see ya'll later have it go to work


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 17 2007, 07:13 AM~7709963
> *Ha alex i've seen ur car    will it be raady for cinco de mayo? it looks nude
> *


ITLL B READY,PICKN U CHROME 2DAY


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 17 2007, 07:16 AM~7709977
> *Hey Rob I got the cardboard template for the pedal car seat...  I work from 7:30 am to 9:30 pm, can drop it off at Alex's (if they're up after 9:00 pm) or can wait till the weekend??
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 17 2007, 07:16 AM~7709977
> *Hey Rob I got the cardboard template for the pedal car seat...  I work from 7:30 am to 9:30 pm, can drop it off at Alex's (if they're up after 9:00 pm) or can wait till the weekend??
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Cool, I'll drop it at Alex's tomorrow night, Tony gets off of work at 9:30 today, so can't tonight...

Thanks Guys! ! !


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up everyone


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 17 2007, 09:15 AM~7710538
> *whats up everyone
> *



I think they're gone to San Antonio..


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 17 2007, 09:29 AM~7710620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What show was this at??


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

it was at heatwave 2003


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

What's Up Jthang! ! 

Have you've been able to do the DBD's? ? ?


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

still looking for blvd knight i know i got it someware


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 17 2007, 10:12 AM~7710914
> *still looking for blvd knight i know i got it someware
> *


I have Blvd Nights, just need Mi Vida Loca and Heartbreaker.... :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

k


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

:banghead: :banghead: wake up wake up...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

b4  








after :biggrin: 























 cant wait!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 17 2007, 05:04 PM~7713819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn alex gets your nuts off the table people eat there :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

want sum :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

hey want yall know about them king kong nacho's in S A


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 17 2007, 10:29 AM~7710620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That was the only Heat Wave I ever been to :uh: But i do have it on vhs all 4 hours of it :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 17 2007, 11:16 AM~7710934
> *I have Blvd Nights, just need Mi Vida Loca and Heartbreaker.... :biggrin:
> *


I have Heartbreaker too! just need Blvd Nights and Mi Vida Loca


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 17 2007, 06:04 PM~7713819
> *b4
> 
> 
> ...


DAMNNNNNNN :around:   :around: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: 
But Damn That more chrome for me to clean! :uh: :tears: :scrutinize: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 17 2007, 07:09 PM~7714229
> *hey want yall know about them king kong nacho's in S A
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I should have called in sick :angry: Nachoooooo :cheesy:


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 16 2007, 08:57 PM~7707390
> *that was funny
> *


DONT FORGET TO PUT THE 1 IN FRONT OF USA


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 17 2007, 06:09 PM~7714229
> *hey want yall know about them king kong nacho's in S A
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS GOOD. damn i am so hungry.. freebirds here i come.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 17 2007, 08:08 PM~7714614
> *LOOKS GOOD.  damn i am so hungry..  freebirds here i come.
> *


Lock ur doors rick is comin


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 17 2007, 07:18 PM~7714680
> *Lock ur doors rick is comin
> *



funny


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 17 2007, 08:30 AM~7710633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I MISS THAT BIKE.....:tears:..........OH WAIT ITS RIGHT HERE :yes: :yes:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 17 2007, 06:08 PM~7714614
> *LOOKS GOOD.  damn i am so hungry..  freebirds here i come.
> *


yea it was sooo good that i cant take a sh*t


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

:scrutinize: :0  :0 :tears: :0  hno: :yessad: :0 it hurts


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

SUP KIKI


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 17 2007, 08:32 PM~7714831
> *I MISS THAT BIKE.....:tears:..........OH WAIT ITS RIGHT HERE  :yes:  :yes:
> *


that was a tight ass bike


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 17 2007, 08:48 PM~7714999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can u feel the spidey sinces goin wild :biggrin: The Rock has finlly come back to Austin :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

what up kaze83


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 17 2007, 07:08 PM~7714614
> *LOOKS GOOD.  damn i am so hungry..  freebirds here i come.
> *



that aint freebirds dogg


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 17 2007, 06:09 PM~7714229
> *hey want yall know about them king kong nacho's in S A
> 
> 
> ...


im still full :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

all that cheese got you constapated. tell mona to give you a piece of that specail chocolate.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ill b alright


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 17 2007, 06:09 PM~7714229
> *hey want yall know about them king kong nacho's in S A
> 
> 
> ...


chachos the only place I eat in the s.a chingos de biejas on saturday :thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 17 2007, 06:09 PM~7714229
> *hey want yall know about them king kong nacho's in S A
> 
> 
> ...



Dang, I can feel my arteries clogging up! ! That's alot of Cheese! ! !


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 18 2007, 07:59 AM~7718249
> *Dang, I can feel my arteries clogging up! !  That's alot of Cheese! !  !
> *


i feel my tolet cogging up! That's alot of cheese! :ugh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 17 2007, 07:09 PM~7714229
> *hey want yall know about them king kong nacho's in S A
> 
> 
> ...


ALEX PUT THE CHIP DOWN! STEP AWAY FROM THE CHIP! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 18 2007, 07:06 AM~7718271
> *ALEX PUT THE CHIP DOWN!  STEP AWAY FROM THE CHIP! :biggrin:
> *


but i'm hungrey :cheesy: :rofl: :rofl: :nono:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 18 2007, 08:09 AM~7718280
> *but i'm hungrey :cheesy:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :nono:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 17 2007, 05:04 PM~7713819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :nicoderm: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

C U'S LATER GOT TO GO TO WORK


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

CHROME GOODYS :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 17 2007, 06:09 PM~7714229
> *hey want yall know about them king kong nacho's in S A
> 
> 
> ...


btween me,rocky,n pablo we didnt finish it. it wuz alot :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 18 2007, 07:11 AM~7718290
> *:wow:  :wow:  :nicoderm:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 18 2007, 07:15 AM~7718311
> *
> *


felt da same way :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

73 monte,where did you get your chrome done?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Apr 18 2007, 07:18 AM~7718321
> *73 monte,where did you get your chrome done?
> *


n san antonio,SW Chroming on I10


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

chrome looks real good!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Apr 18 2007, 07:25 AM~7718351
> *chrome looks real good!
> *


THANX HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sancho12000_@Apr 17 2007, 11:53 PM~7717134
> *chachos the only place I eat in the s.a chingos de biejas on saturday :thumbsup:
> *


fuck yeah chingo de biejas on fri, sat and sunday at CHACHOS especaily this weekend durring fiesta. DAMN IT, I might save to take a road trip.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 17 2007, 06:04 PM~7713819
> *b4
> 
> 
> ...



SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :barf: 


Can't wait to see it on the Monte bro!! Man, you've been waiting for this huh! We all have! LOL!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 18 2007, 08:59 AM~7718829
> *SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    :barf:
> Can't wait to see it on the Monte bro!! Man, you've been waiting for this huh! We all have! LOL!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:uh: fuck is everybody? :guns: :guns: :guns: :scrutinize: hno: :banghead:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

alex is probably at joes since we picked up his chrome yesterday,im at home, and the rest IDK


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

I be workin :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

QUOTE(degre576 @ Apr 17 2007, 06:09 PM) 
hey want yall know about them king kong nacho's in S A




btween me,rocky,n pablo we didnt finish it. it wuz alot 

MY PHONE DIDNT RING I SEE HOW IT IS YOULL STILL BLAMING ME FOR GETTING LOST LAST TIME


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

didnt know you wasnt at work bro


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUB A DUB_@Apr 18 2007, 02:21 PM~7720955
> *QUOTE(degre576 @ Apr 17 2007, 06:09 PM)
> hey want yall know about them king kong nacho's in S A
> btween me,rocky,n pablo we didnt finish it. it wuz alot
> ...


YEA,CUZ WE DIDNT GET LOST DIS TIME :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

going up ttt


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

SUP MAN


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 18 2007, 07:51 PM~7723260
> *SUP MAN
> *


what it dew???


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 18 2007, 06:52 PM~7723266
> *what it dew???
> *


NADA MAN JUST WAITING ON JTHANG TO DUB THOSE MOVIES FOR ME


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 17 2007, 06:59 PM~7714547
> *DAMNNNNNNN :around:      :around:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> But Damn That more chrome for me to clean! :uh:  :tears:  :scrutinize:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


ready 2 shine?????? :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 18 2007, 08:15 AM~7718305
> *btween me,rocky,n pablo we didnt finish it. it wuz alot :biggrin:
> *


i would have killed it :biggrin: NACHOOOOOOOO!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 18 2007, 07:59 PM~7723339
> *NADA MAN JUST WAITING ON JTHANG TO DUB THOSE MOVIES FOR ME
> *


i think everybody z


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 18 2007, 08:01 PM~7723358
> *i would have killed it :biggrin: NACHOOOOOOOO!
> *


i dont think so,well c when we go 2 sa 4 heatwave :nono: :nono: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 18 2007, 09:04 PM~7723381
> *i dont think so,well c when we go 2 sa 4 heatwave :nono:  :nono:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


U know i can't do sa heatwave!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

DO YOU WANT ME TO BE FUCKEN RETARTED??????????...............
CURBSIDE....................... :scrutinize:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 18 2007, 08:07 PM~7723415
> *DO YOU WANT ME TO BE FUCKEN RETARTED??????????...............
> CURBSIDE....................... :scrutinize:
> *


2 LATE :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :wave:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 18 2007, 07:04 PM~7723381
> *i dont think so,well c when we go 2 sa 4 heatwave :nono:  :nono:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


I WANT TO GO EAT,AND SHOW.......................YOU KNOW ME..........A DO-ER
.........I SAID DO HER.............................


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 18 2007, 09:09 PM~7723430
> *2 LATE :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :wave:
> *


 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 18 2007, 08:07 PM~7723408
> *U know i can't do sa heatwave!
> *


WHY?????????


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 18 2007, 07:09 PM~7723430
> *2 LATE :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :wave:
> *


HAHA.WAIT ...WHAT THE FUCK................. :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 18 2007, 08:10 PM~7723443
> *I WANT TO GO EAT,AND SHOW.......................YOU KNOW ME..........A DO-ER
> .........I SAID DO HER.............................
> *


CALM DOWN........ULL GET UR CHANCE  :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 18 2007, 09:10 PM~7723451
> *WHY?????????
> *


my job!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 17 2007, 07:02 PM~7714565
> *Damn I should have called in sick :angry: Nachoooooo :cheesy:
> *


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 18 2007, 07:12 PM~7723469
> *my job!
> *


F YOU AND YOUR YOB.....................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WAIT ..DAM I FORGOT......


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT HE SAID :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

hey kiki u c my parts???????????? :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

chrome lookin nice kingkong nachos not looking soooo nice :ugh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 18 2007, 08:32 PM~7723684
> *chrome lookin nice kingkong nachos not looking soooo nice :ugh:
> *


hws da eye???


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

YEAH FOOL THAT PRETTY CHINEY.................GOOD LUCK CLEANING IT :yes: :yes:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

a o k


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 18 2007, 08:34 PM~7723705
> *YEAH FOOL THAT PRETTY CHINEY.................GOOD LUCK CLEANING IT :yes:  :yes:
> *


i got help :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

IM GOING TO GET NAKED AND GO TO SLEEP NOW SO THINK OF THAT BITCHES....................MIRACLES CAR CLUB ................. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

nasty :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

what it do cut n 3s


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 18 2007, 09:39 PM~7723772
> *nasty :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


x2


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

wayyyy past my bedtime


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

i was working on finishing up my wheels for the cinco de mayo show but due to a mishap i start back from square 1. :tears:



















sorry alex i can't enter like i wanted to but i will be back even better for the next show


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

that really sucked, just got done relacing the spokes and flipped it over and there it was.

round 2

ttt


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

What's up Rob? ? 

I dropped off the cardboard template at Alex's last night...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 19 2007, 06:51 AM~7725928
> *What's up Rob? ?
> 
> I dropped off the cardboard template at Alex's last night...
> *


cool ill pick it up after work and knock it out...bout how big u say it is?


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

Yo KOP whats up yall planning on getting a booth for the George Lopez show ? :rofl:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 19 2007, 07:11 AM~7725971
> *cool ill pick it up after work and knock it out...bout how big u say it is?
> *


Dang you would ask that?? I think it was about 16 inches long and about 6 inches wide... :biggrin: I mean the seat.. :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 19 2007, 07:50 AM~7726103
> *Dang you would ask that??  I think it was about 16 inches long and about 6 inches wide... :biggrin: I mean the seat.. :biggrin:
> *



thats y she keeps u around :worship: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Apr 19 2007, 07:18 AM~7725988
> *Yo KOP whats up yall planning on getting a booth for the George Lopez show ?  :rofl:
> *


probley u want n? :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Apr 19 2007, 06:18 AM~7725988
> *Yo KOP whats up yall planning on getting a booth for the George Lopez show ?  :rofl:
> *


whats that


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

GEORGE LOPEZ RETURNS TO THE FRANK ERWIN CENTER 
WITH “STAR. SPANGLISH. BANTER.” TOUR

TICKETS GO ON SALE APRIL 21 AT 10 a.m.

Tickets for George Lopez at the Frank Erwin Center Saturday, June 2 at 8 p.m. are $38, $48 and $58 and GO ON SALE Saturday, April 21 at 10 a.m. at all Texas Box Office Outlets


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

I do but gotta find out how much per person and gotta run it through with the boss ... we're trying to get in a house about that time...let me know what you find out... later later.... :biggrin: :rofl: :loco:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

how much will it be?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

hey alex post some progress pics,


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Apr 19 2007, 09:19 AM~7727051
> *I do but gotta find out how much per person and gotta run it through with the boss ...  we're trying to get in a house about that time...let me know what you find out...  later later.... :biggrin:  :rofl:  :loco:
> *


THE LAST TIME WE WENT IT WAS 75 A PERSON AND THEY GO ON SELL 3 WEEKS BEFORE DA SHOW AND THAT COME WITH FOOD AND SODA NO BEER


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 19 2007, 06:20 PM~7730144
> *THE LAST TIME WE WENT IT WAS 75 A PERSON AND THEY GO ON SELL 3 WEEKS BEFORE DA SHOW AND THAT COME WITH FOOD AND SODA NO BEER
> *


Yea not enough food :angry: I'm not goin for drinks this time!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 18 2007, 09:00 PM~7723348
> *ready 2 shine?????? :biggrin:
> *


 That's what Victor is for :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 19 2007, 02:46 PM~7729560
> *hey alex post some progress pics,
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

jthang did you dub those movies yet homie........miracles c.c.......


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up everyone. this is a sad day for me.. :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 

my car broke down when i was coming to work. so now i am stuck with out a car til tomorrow night..


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 19 2007, 07:20 PM~7730546
> *whats up everyone.  this is a sad day for me..      :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> 
> my car broke down when i was coming to work.  so now i am stuck with out a car til tomorrow night..
> *


ur car has to many problems!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 19 2007, 07:20 PM~7730546
> *whats up everyone.  this is a sad day for me..      :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> 
> my car broke down when i was coming to work.  so now i am stuck with out a car til tomorrow night..
> *


Yea n my dog is missing  Those of u that seen my pitbull, if u see him walkin around PLEASE get him. He's worin a blue collar and his name is Handsome. :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

what up big rock


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 19 2007, 06:59 PM~7731326
> *what up big rock
> *


whats up :wave:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

shit yall ready for da show?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 19 2007, 09:01 PM~7731345
> *shit yall ready for da show?
> *


don't know, hope it's a good one


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

Yea n my dog is missing Those of u that seen my pitbull, if u see him walkin around PLEASE get him. He's worin a blue collar and his name is Handsome. 

comt to montopolis theres alot of dogs over here


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 19 2007, 07:01 PM~7731345
> *shit yall ready for da show?
> *


not really car is still broken :tears: :yessad:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 19 2007, 09:02 PM~7731366
> *Yea n my dog is missing  Those of u that seen my pitbull, if u see him walkin around PLEASE get him. He's worin a blue collar and his name is Handsome.
> 
> comt to montopolis theres alot of dogs over here
> *


i have to call the dog pound tomorrow :uh:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

what about u you going to bring da lowlow out


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 18 2007, 08:22 PM~7723571
> *hey kiki u c my parts???????????? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Payin the chrome bill before the phone bill! :uh: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
do the da damn thing


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 19 2007, 08:04 PM~7731381
> *i have to call the dog pound tomorrow :uh:
> *


common man u know that pit is not going to be at the pound


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ROCK where those pictures big dog.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

hey rick whats wrong with your ride


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 19 2007, 07:12 PM~7731460
> *ROCK where those pictures big dog.
> *


give me 1 min ill post it on here


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 19 2007, 08:15 PM~7731484
> *give me 1 min ill post it on here
> *



cool


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 19 2007, 08:13 PM~7731467
> *hey rick whats wrong with your ride
> *



x2


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 19 2007, 08:13 PM~7731467
> *hey rick whats wrong with your ride
> *



has somethng to do with the fuel stsyem. my uncle has to go over and fix it. i need it ready by the weekend. saturday i am going to meet up with my homegirls homegirls. take some pictures


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

da 1 in pink


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

dats not a good pic


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 19 2007, 08:21 PM~7731550
> *
> 
> 
> ...



she is pretty. i can work with her..


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

a better 1


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 19 2007, 08:25 PM~7731584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sexy


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 19 2007, 08:28 PM~7731602
> *sexy
> *



hey pinche guey whats wrong with you car


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 19 2007, 08:20 PM~7731531
> *has somethng to do with the fuel stsyem.  my uncle has to go over and fix it.  i need it ready by the weekend. saturday i am going to meet up with my homegirls homegirls.  take some pictures
> *



this big dog


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

da 1 in red and da 1 in black r going


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 19 2007, 08:31 PM~7731640
> *this big dog
> *



sorry didnt see it, mi rey


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 19 2007, 08:32 PM~7731648
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i dont want them to get scared.. ii am not trying to let someone have my band for free. i have another girl that wants to go too. let me know big dog. i trust you


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 19 2007, 08:34 PM~7731671
> *sorry didnt see it, mi rey
> *



its cool big dog


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 19 2007, 08:20 PM~7731531
> *has somethng to do with the fuel stsyem.  my uncle has to go over and fix it.  i need it ready by the weekend. saturday i am going to meet up with my homegirls homegirls.  take some pictures
> *



dont let them scratch dat hoe


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 19 2007, 08:41 PM~7731758
> *dont let them scratch dat hoe
> *


hell naw


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 19 2007, 07:37 PM~7731708
> *i dont want them to get scared..  ii am not trying to let someone have my band for free.  i have another girl that wants to go too.  let me know big dog. i trust you
> *


na they not going to if that happins ill pay 4 dat other girl to get in


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

whut it dew peeps


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

whut up rock


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up everyone


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 19 2007, 08:11 PM~7732022
> *whut up rock
> *


whats up u going to da show


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

i dont know maybe......got my other frame back that i was getting made......not the wizard one....my other one....its a semi custom .....


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

are you going........and isint it past your bed time....


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

yea im going yea it is we had a game to day we lost 5 to9


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

who is going to the show


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

me maybe......


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

my boyz bikes, hey rock,u need a ban i might have xtra 1 :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 19 2007, 09:31 PM~7732219
> *who is going to the show
> *



Not Me   ....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 19 2007, 03:46 PM~7729560
> *hey alex post some progress pics,
> *


i forgot da camera,but i got it 2day :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 20 2007, 06:53 AM~7734080
> *i forgot da camera,but i got it 2day :thumbsup:
> *


every thing looks "badass" :worship: :worship: uffin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

hey rob,,got your oldies ready,


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 20 2007, 07:00 AM~7734104
> *every thing looks "badass" :worship:  :worship:  uffin:
> *



cant wait for tha pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Pictures :twak: Pictures :twak:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

post up some pics of yourselves,i want to see what you guys/girls look like in case i see you on the street,
i know big rob,gabriel,big j, ive seen their mugs one too many times,,haha


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Me and my grandson..


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 20 2007, 10:13 AM~7735268
> *post up some pics of yourselves,i want to see what you guys/girls look like in case i see you on the street,
> i know big rob,gabriel,big j, ive seen their mugs one too many times,,haha
> *


well you'll know me when you see big rob....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 20 2007, 11:04 AM~7735663
> *Me and my grandson..
> 
> 
> ...



hey did you ever talked to my unlce mike?


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Hehe, this morning, i had forgotten to call him till Amy reminded me..


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up everyone?


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

What's up! ! 

the gangs all here! ! !


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

me n wifey


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 20 2007, 10:13 AM~7735268
> *post up some pics of yourselves,i want to see what you guys/girls look like in case i see you on the street,
> i know big rob,gabriel,big j, ive seen their mugs one too many times,,haha
> *


what bout u???????????


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 20 2007, 04:24 PM~7737837
> *what bout u???????????
> *



where da pics at pimp. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 20 2007, 10:13 AM~7735268
> *post up some pics of yourselves,i want to see what you guys/girls look like in case i see you on the street,
> i know big rob,gabriel,big j, ive seen their mugs one too many times,,haha
> *












here's me and rob(unique27)


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

here's rick a.k.a chinchilla :biggrin: impala ss in atx




you know i'm just playing big dogg...... :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 20 2007, 06:46 PM~7738530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats messed up


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 20 2007, 01:11 PM~7736132
> *What's up! !
> 
> the gangs all here! ! !
> ...


can u spot the black guy? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

hers some of da mtor


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

n da undies
















n da frame :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

damn it, is it going to be ready for da bone show


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

dat look nice alex way to go :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 20 2007, 05:44 AM~7734051
> *my boyz bikes, hey rock,u need a ban i might have xtra 1 :biggrin:
> *


yes sur


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 20 2007, 08:52 PM~7739317
> *damn it, is it going to be ready for da bone show
> *


no,still have alot,trunk gas tank odss n ends :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

what up pablo-alex


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 20 2007, 09:15 PM~7739492
> *what up pablo-alex
> *


whats up..............u get da powerballs?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 20 2007, 08:16 PM~7739091
> *can u spot the black guy? :biggrin:
> *


didnt we play dis game??????? :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 20 2007, 08:17 PM~7739503
> *whats up..............u get da powerballs?
> *


yep what time breakfast


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 20 2007, 07:23 PM~7738724
> *thats messed up
> *



oh he know's i'm j/p :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 20 2007, 09:15 PM~7739492
> *what up pablo-alex
> *



what it dew pimp


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 20 2007, 09:31 PM~7739615
> *
> oh he know's i'm j/p :biggrin:
> *



yeah i know and was funny


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

Looks nice cuz! What it dew KOP @ BIG P


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Apr 20 2007, 09:53 PM~7739728
> *Looks nice cuz! What it dew KOP @ BIG P
> *


thanx 4 da hookup hno: hno:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 20 2007, 09:58 PM~7739771
> *thanx 4 da hookup hno:  hno:
> *


snowball fight at alex's house


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 20 2007, 08:25 PM~7739148
> *hers some of da mtor
> 
> 
> ...



      :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 21 2007, 12:15 AM~7740655
> *
> 
> 
> ...



is she going to tha cinco de mayo show.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 20 2007, 11:50 PM~7740813
> *is she going to tha cinco de mayo show.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

nice alex


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 21 2007, 12:50 AM~7740813
> *is she going to tha cinco de mayo show.
> *


naw she is from SA


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT......................BITCHES.........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 20 2007, 10:04 AM~7735663
> *Me and my grandson..
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: :wave: :werd: .............................THATS ALL I GOT................


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

damn alex you almost at 100 pages:thumbsup:

TTT


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

heres my mug shot,,im known as spook but my name is ernie serna


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 21 2007, 07:09 PM~7744247
> *heres my mug shot,,im known as spook but my name is ernie serna
> 
> 
> ...


ESE NORTENO !! :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

KEVIN SAID ...TTT.......OR WATCH YOUR BACK.............YOUR CHOICE..


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HELLOOOOOOOOOO.....................


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

who the fuck is Kevin


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 22 2007, 10:10 AM~7747004
> *who the fuck is Kevin
> *











ME MUTHERFUCKER...............CURBSIDE..................BITCH


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

NOW WHAT ........JTHING...TELL LIZ WE SAID HOLA................MIRACLES C.C.


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

i aint telling her shit


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

she is mean to me


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 22 2007, 10:58 AM~7747190
> *she is mean to me
> *


HAHA.....................I KNOW THE FEELING........................


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

miracles didnt go to tha show?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WERE WAITING FOR THE CINCO DE MAYO SHOW, I ALREADY HEARD THERE AINT SHIT OUT THERE AT THE SHOW MORE BIKES THAN CARS....THATS COOL I WANT TO REPAINT SOME PARTS ON MY CAR ANYWAYS...............CURBSIDE.HOWS YOUR CAR COMING OUT?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

my is car is slowly moving along, hoping it will be ready for da cinco de mayo show.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 22 2007, 12:06 PM~7747539
> *my is car is slowly moving along, hoping it will be ready for da cinco de mayo show.
> *


ALREADY.............. :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

so what r u up to today fool?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 22 2007, 12:08 PM~7747549
> *so what r u up to today fool?
> *


WAITING FOR YOU TO COME OVER NAKED MARY LOU WENT TO HER MOMS......HURRY uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

ha ha


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Im hacking into my psp so i wont have to buy games anymore. just download them bitches of the internet.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HELP ME CLEAN SOME BIRD CHIT OFF MY CAR..................... :barf: :barf:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 22 2007, 12:11 PM~7747569
> *Im hacking into my psp so i wont have to buy games anymore.  just download them bitches of the internet.
> *


FORREALS..........WITH MY CAR....................


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

ill take my pressure wsher over there.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 8 2007, 03:21 PM~7644718
> *kaze remember this..
> 
> 
> ...


KAZE WERE YOU AT............


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

kaze didnt got to the show either?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 22 2007, 12:14 PM~7747583
> *ill take my pressure wsher over there.
> *


NICE THEN WE'LL DO IT TOGETHER.................YOU KNOW CLEAN THE BIRD CHIT


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 22 2007, 12:17 PM~7747602
> *kaze didnt got to the show either?
> *


NOPE NO MIRACLES WENT.............NEXT TIME YOU KNOW


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

so what bike ar u working on now?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 22 2007, 12:21 PM~7747621
> *so what bike ar u working on now?
> *


SHITTED ALL MY TIME AND WHAT MONEY I HAVE GO ON MY CAR...........MAYBE A NEW BIKE NEXT YEAR


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

what did you do 2 exp. 626?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 22 2007, 12:25 PM~7747641
> *what did you do 2  exp. 626?
> *


GETTING REDONE SLOWLY .NEEDS ALITTLE MORE AIRBRUSHING AND SIC IS GOING TO HIT ME BACK ON REPAINTING IT


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

you still going with the same theme?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 22 2007, 12:29 PM~7747657
> *you still going with the same theme?
> *


YEAH FOR 1 MORE ROUND THEN IN THE FALL REDO LIKE I DO EVERYYEAR.NEW THEME NEW PAINT NEW UPHS..................YOU NO ME..........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

MAYBE A MISS PIGGY BIKE............


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

ha miss piggy


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

tapia, you didint go to tha show


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

I CAN GET JTHANG TO POSE NEXT TO IT AT THE SHOW


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

damn it


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

.........TU MADRE.............


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

why did you scare off jthang kiki


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WERES PINKY DID HE TAKE HIS CLUB


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

i am at work today 
no show for me


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 22 2007, 12:45 PM~7747734
> *why did you scare off jthang        kiki
> *


HES SCARED OF LIZ................REMEMBER


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

na man i dont know where hes at. he and tina went out last night so they might be hung over or something. I called the house and no one answers. so who knows.


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

neva scared


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 22 2007, 12:47 PM~7747747
> *HES SCARED OF LIZ................REMEMBER
> *


DISREGARED THAT POST ...........HAHA............SUP JTHANG


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 22 2007, 01:47 PM~7747742
> *i am at work today
> no show for me
> *



work?


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

u never cease do u


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

tech support


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

man


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

hows the linc


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

its coming along i might add more underwater murals by next friday. Painted the undercarrage up front. stilll need to do the back. then put on my chrome undercarriage. and need to get a stering wheel put because that factory one isnt doing me any justice. ill still need to do alot if im going to make that cinco de mayo show. we'll see once that day comes


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

tight


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

page 100 bitches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

some one let alex know we hit 100


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 22 2007, 12:49 PM~7747755
> *u never cease do u
> *


NNNOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!........MIRACLES NEVER CEASE..................


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

well im outs on that note..................................laters


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 22 2007, 12:57 PM~7747794
> *page 100 bitches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2..................TU MADRE..............


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

peace out P


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

I GUESS IM GOING TO ........ALL ALONE............HERE.......................... I GO.............BYE....


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 22 2007, 12:16 PM~7747596
> *KAZE WERE YOU AT............
> *


 :biggrin: im here! :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 22 2007, 12:49 PM~7747755
> *u never cease do u
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nicoderm:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Apr 22 2007, 02:55 PM~7748150
> *:biggrin: im here!    :wave:  :nicoderm:
> *


hear anything about the show today.................curbside...........


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 22 2007, 05:04 PM~7748798
> *
> *


was up.....................


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

nuthin chillin at home Amy's in Galveston for training and Tony's at the show....

Just did some painting on the undercarriage of the Pedal Car, letting dry...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 22 2007, 05:14 PM~7748866
> *nuthin chillin at home Amy's in Galveston for training and Tony's at the show....
> 
> Just did some painting on the undercarriage of the Pedal Car, letting dry...
> *


THATS COOL KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK....................DID YOU GET THE FABRIC WORK DONE..........


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 22 2007, 06:17 PM~7748884
> *THATS COOL KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK....................DID YOU GET THE FABRIC WORK DONE..........
> *


I dropped off the template at Alex's on Wednesday, he really didn't give me a time frame, but did mention I want the car done by Cinco de Mayo..


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 22 2007, 05:18 PM~7748892
> *I dropped off the template at Alex's on Wednesday, he really didn't give me a time frame, but did mention I want the car done by Cinco de Mayo..
> *


THAT SHOULD NOT BE A PROBLEM...BE ALL RIGHT.......THEN WE COMPETE.........
...................CURBSIDE................ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

ALEX WHAT WE MISS............WHO WON WHAT


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

WHAT IT DEW CURBSIDE.


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Anna's posting up pictures in Shows and events...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

DID YOU TELL LIZ.................LOL..............WAS UP FOOL.........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

IM ON PAGE 101.......HA TOP THAT.......


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Whats up Alex?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 22 2007, 06:31 PM~7748976
> *Whats up Alex?
> *


im fn tired,3 laaaate knights n a row


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

Yea that was her typing all in caps that what she dooz


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HELLO.......ALEX


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 22 2007, 06:04 PM~7748796
> *hear anything about the show today.................curbside...........
> *


rock 1st,manuel 2nd oz 3rd


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 22 2007, 06:35 PM~7749004
> *HELLO.......ALEX
> *


 :wave:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

anna put up some good pictures of the bikes in the bike section...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

GOOD ONE BANANA....................KEEP POSTIN UP FOOL......


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 22 2007, 06:44 PM~7749072
> *anna put up some good pictures of the bikes in the bike section...
> *


 :thumbsup: yep, just seen dem


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

here are the picks of the cars that i got

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=328181&st=20

and for the bikes

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=333956

to make it easy :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 22 2007, 05:52 PM~7749123
> *here are the picks of the cars that i got
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=328181&st=20
> ...


NICE FOOL................KEEP EM COMIN


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

here's all jose's pics if you scroll fast enough you could see it dance :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

thanks guys but that was all the pic i had... but what sux about that show was you couldn't take cameras in but i found a way too as you can see:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT........NICE...............SO TO MUCH..........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HELLO..............


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT................I SAID TITY.......LOL


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HE SAID TITY..............HAHA :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

AZULS FAVORITE SWITCH HITTER ...............THE MAN' ..CHORTY..........
TEAM HEAVY HITTERS..............


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 23 2007, 05:48 PM~7757253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: now thats something we havent seen in austin!!


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Apr 23 2007, 05:50 PM~7757261
> *:biggrin: now thats something we havent seen in austin!!
> *


 :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 23 2007, 05:43 PM~7757225
> *HE SAID TITY..............HAHA :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


good one!! :thumbsup: :loco:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Apr 23 2007, 05:50 PM~7757266
> *:worship:  :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wow: :yes: I LUV THAT DUDE.......
..CHORTY.................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WERE THESE FOOLS AT.........(KOP)..


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 23 2007, 05:54 PM~7757299
> *WERE THESE FOOLS AT.........(KOP)..
> *


i dont know it aint saturday is it? :biggrin:


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

DA SQUID IS HERE :nicoderm: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 23 2007, 05:52 PM~7757283
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :wow:  :yes: I LUV THAT DUDE.......
> ..CHORTY.................
> *


 :biggrin: yeah he's cool! :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Apr 23 2007, 05:59 PM~7757343
> *DA SQUID IS HERE :nicoderm:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHO THIS........


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 23 2007, 07:20 PM~7757479
> *WHO THIS........
> *


rolando,,,,,,,,,,,, iv been workn on da car :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 23 2007, 05:48 PM~7757253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CHORTY THE CHEATER !!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

hey ric do you have a pic of that convertable next to davids car?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

what it do alex lamark


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

still tired


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what up peoples!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

hows the monte coming alex?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 23 2007, 08:33 PM~7757985
> *hey ric do you have a pic of that convertable next to davids car?
> *



i am at work i have to look when i get home


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Apr 24 2007, 06:23 AM~7760859
> *TTT
> *


hey dad me rob went by spook's house yesterday and got some cd's...... :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 24 2007, 06:29 AM~7760864
> *hey dad me rob went by spook's house yesterday and got smoe cd's...... :biggrin:
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 23 2007, 09:36 PM~7758640
> *hows the monte coming alex?
> *


coming along good,almost done


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 24 2007, 08:46 AM~7761306
> *coming along good,almost done
> *



what's left?


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 24 2007, 05:29 AM~7760864
> *hey dad me rob went by spook's house yesterday and got smoe cd's...... :biggrin:
> *


who else wanted the estside oldies collection? 12 volumes.
rob picked his up yesterday,another happy customer.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 24 2007, 06:38 AM~7760884
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


wat up :wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 24 2007, 10:01 AM~7761776
> *who else wanted the estside oldies collection? 12 volumes.
> rob picked his up yesterday,another happy customer.
> *


he said thanks again....he said it takes him back to whittier......they sound real good.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what up peoples


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 24 2007, 04:20 PM~7764409
> *what up peoples
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 24 2007, 05:25 PM~7764441
> *:biggrin:
> *


hey alex where everbody at? :dunno:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

any new pics?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 24 2007, 04:29 PM~7764473
> *any new pics?
> *


not 2day,Joe was out sick 2day


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 24 2007, 04:27 PM~7764454
> *hey alex where everbody at? :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: who do i look like,der mommaa????????? :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

here are my pictures...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 24 2007, 05:05 PM~7765065
> *here are my pictures...
> 
> 
> ...


THATS COOL AND ALL BUT WHERE ARE THE WHOLE CARS /BIKES WITH GIRLS


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

OTHER THAN THAT GOOD ONE CHINCHILLA........................... :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WAT UP ROC


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WAT UP LAC PIMPIN


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

AZULS ..CAMRY PIMPIN...................94 EVILUTION...........


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 24 2007, 05:54 PM~7765456
> *WAT UP ROC
> *


whats up


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

NADA WHERES ER BODY


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 24 2007, 06:10 PM~7765551
> *NADA WHERES ER BODY
> *


i dunno :dunno: y didnt u go to da show


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Apr 23 2007, 05:59 PM~7757343
> *DA SQUID IS HERE :nicoderm:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHO ARE YOU AND WHAT SQUID IS OUT OF THE WATER............


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TO MUCH $ FOR A LITTLE SHOW..........WAITING FOR THE CINCO DE MAYO SHOW YOU KNOW........................


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 24 2007, 06:15 PM~7765590
> *WHO ARE YOU AND WHAT SQUID IS OUT OF THE WATER............
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: good one!!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

hear ya on dat


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WAT UP CHINCHILLA WERES OUR PICS FOOL...................


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

WHATS UP EVERYONE


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 24 2007, 07:20 PM~7765633
> *WAT UP CHINCHILLA WERES OUR PICS FOOL...................
> *



IT IS ON MY TO DO LIST.


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 24 2007, 06:09 PM~7765543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice pic !just to let yall know that was taken outside the shop 'CURBSIDE DESIGNZ' LOCATED AT THE CORNER OF GET A CAR AND BUILD IT YOURSELF!!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

AAAAHHH OUR PICS CHINCHILLA..................LOL :biggrin:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 24 2007, 06:20 PM~7765635
> *WHATS UP EVERYONE
> *


SUP FOOL!!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 24 2007, 06:20 PM~7765635
> *WHATS UP EVERYONE
> *


whut it dew


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

hows da car comming kazerock


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 24 2007, 06:25 PM~7765681
> *hows da car comming kazerock
> *


STILL GOT 1 MOD LEFT JUST AINT GOT NO TIME ,WORKING TO MUCH


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Apr 24 2007, 06:21 PM~7765643
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: nice pic !just to let yall know that was taken outside the shop 'CURBSIDE DESIGNZ' LOCATED AT THE CORNER OF GET A CAR AND BUILD IT YOURSELF!!!
> *


GOT'EM................CURB SIDE STYLE.........................KAZE83 ,KIKI......
.....POCOS PERO LOCOS........................MIRACLES C.C......


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 24 2007, 06:25 PM~7765681
> *hows da car comming kazerock
> *


GET YOUR CAR FIXED YET?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 16 2007, 04:53 PM~7705717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


INDIVIDUALS C.C. #1


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 24 2007, 06:29 PM~7765720
> *INDIVIDUALS C.C. #1
> *


NUMBER ONE OR ONLY ONE


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Apr 24 2007, 06:29 PM~7765713
> *GET YOUR CAR FIXED YET?
> *


NOPE changed da rearinn sat still doing da same thing


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 24 2007, 06:21 PM~7765641
> *IT IS ON MY TO DO LIST.
> *


WE'LL TO DO IT FOOL.............


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Apr 24 2007, 06:31 PM~7765741
> *NUMBER ONE OR ONLY ONE
> *


NUMBER #1 HOMIE !! BELIEVE THAT "INDIVIDUALS" IS WORLD WIDE !!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

just got the word that rollin malo will be at the cinco de mayo show here in austin...














should be a really good show now.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

NICE......... :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 24 2007, 06:47 PM~7765891
> *NUMBER #1 HOMIE !! BELIEVE THAT "INDIVIDUALS" IS WORLD WIDE !!
> *


HOW MANY MEMBERS ARE IN THE BIG I HERE IN ATX.............HOMIE....


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

que?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 24 2007, 07:05 PM~7766107
> *HOW MANY MEMBERS ARE IN  THE BIG I HERE IN ATX.............HOMIE....
> *


3 WE RIDE WITH S.A. CHAPTER !!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 24 2007, 07:10 PM~7766175
> *3 WE RIDE WITH S.A. CHAPTER !!
> *


SWEET MAN YOU GOING TO THE CINCO DE MAYO SHOW............


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 24 2007, 06:09 PM~7765543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CURB SIDE DESIGNZ...........BEFORE SHOT.........


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

Curb Side 
muther Fucker


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

i hit a curb :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 24 2007, 07:16 PM~7766228
> *SWEET MAN YOU GOING TO THE CINCO DE MAYO SHOW............
> *


NO IM GETTING READY FOR HOUSTON !!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 24 2007, 08:19 PM~7766248
> *i hit a curb :roflmao:
> *


yup, i saw it :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 24 2007, 08:57 PM~7766016
> *just got the word that rollin malo will be at the cinco de mayo show here in austin...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 24 2007, 06:47 PM~7765891
> *NUMBER #1 HOMIE !! BELIEVE THAT "INDIVIDUALS" IS WORLD WIDE !!
> *


 WERE #1 HOMIE!!BELIEVE THAT "MIRACLES" IS AUSTIN WIDE!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Apr 24 2007, 08:12 PM~7766751
> *WERE #1 HOMIE!!BELIEVE THAT "MIRACLES" IS AUSTIN WIDE!!!
> *


QUIT TALKING LIKE YOUR ON WITNESS STAND AND LET THE RIDES DO THE TALKING !! PULL UP THIS SUMMER !!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

:0


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

106 and park bitches


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 24 2007, 07:57 PM~7766016
> *just got the word that rollin malo will be at the cinco de mayo show here in austin...
> 
> 
> ...



Dang, I'm going to miss that ! ! ! !


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

u look like ur gettn sick :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 25 2007, 08:25 AM~7768960
> *u look like ur gettn sick :biggrin:
> *


I have been feeling a little under the weather :biggrin: 
:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :burn: :burn:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

do that n a couple of weeks :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

yea i was hoping to have my bike ready by that show but it dosen't look so good right now....


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

This is what I'm taking to the show!










:biggrin:


....and I'm dancing this one.....somebody better watch out! 










 :roflmao: :machinegun:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 24 2007, 10:45 PM~7767022
> *QUIT TALKING LIKE YOUR ON WITNESS STAND AND LET THE RIDES DO THE TALKING !! PULL UP THIS SUMMER !!
> *



:nono: ME, MYSELF, AND I C.C/B.C/ AC/DC :banghead: .....DRIVEWAY WIDE HOMIES!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Dang you're entering those in the Model Car Competition? ? ? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 25 2007, 01:48 PM~7770684
> *Dang you're entering those in the Model Car Competition? ?  ? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Hey guys and gal!! Check out my new pet! :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Few years back......


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

WORD LIFE


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 24 2007, 08:45 PM~7767022
> *QUIT TALKING LIKE YOUR ON WITNESS STAND AND LET THE RIDES DO THE TALKING !! PULL UP THIS SUMMER !!
> *


what kinda car u got?


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 24 2007, 08:45 PM~7767022
> *QUIT TALKING LIKE YOUR ON WITNESS STAND AND LET THE RIDES DO THE TALKING !! PULL UP THIS SUMMER !!
> *


shouldnt it be individuals 210


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 25 2007, 12:34 PM~7770617
> *This is what I'm taking to the show!
> 
> 
> ...


b4 n after :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:nicoderm: ttt :nicoderm:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 25 2007, 06:10 PM~7773582
> *:nicoderm: ttt :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin: sup fool!!! :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up everyone. my car broke down again


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

old school


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Apr 25 2007, 04:41 PM~7772974
> *what kinda car u got?
> *


READ MY SIGNATURE !!


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 25 2007, 06:27 PM~7773765
> *READ MY SIGNATURE !!
> *


ok i guess!! doesnt say much!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Apr 25 2007, 06:28 PM~7773773
> *ok i guess!! doesnt say much!!
> *


GET YOUR DICTIONARY OUT HOMIE !!


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 25 2007, 06:30 PM~7773789
> *GET YOUR DICTIONARY OUT HOMIE !!
> *


for what? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Apr 25 2007, 06:31 PM~7773804
> *for what? :biggrin:
> *


WHAT KIND OF CAR DO YOU HAVE ??


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 25 2007, 07:21 PM~7773702
> *whats up everyone.  my car broke down again
> *


i heard..........what z it now? :uh:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 25 2007, 06:35 PM~7773843
> *WHAT KIND OF CAR DO YOU HAVE ??
> *


83 cutty and 66 caprice


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 25 2007, 06:36 PM~7773853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got any of my 66 caprice big rick


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 25 2007, 07:23 PM~7773726
> *old school
> 
> 
> ...


they grow fast


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Apr 25 2007, 06:46 PM~7773954
> *83 cutty and 66 caprice
> *


WHICH ONE YOU TAKING TO THE PARK THIS SUMMER ??


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 25 2007, 06:50 PM~7773985
> *they grow fast
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:nice trick alex!


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 25 2007, 06:50 PM~7773987
> *WHICH ONE YOU TAKING TO THE PARK THIS SUMMER ??
> *


the cutty hopefully! if everything goes as plan ! :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 25 2007, 07:21 PM~7773702
> *whats up everyone.  my car broke down again
> *



what now?


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 25 2007, 06:54 PM~7774024
> *what now?
> *


SUP DEGRE576


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

what up mane, you want a pic of your 66 posted?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Apr 25 2007, 07:51 PM~7773990
> *:thumbsup:nice trick alex!
> *


what???? :dunno:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 25 2007, 06:57 PM~7774045
> *what up mane, you want a pic of your 66 posted?
> *


YES IF YOU GOT ONE!!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 25 2007, 07:43 PM~7773915
> *i heard..........what z it now? :uh:
> *



i might have to put it into the shop which i dont have the money for. i hope it is something else


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 25 2007, 07:00 PM~7774078
> *i might have to put it into the shop which i dont have the money for.  i hope it is something else
> *


WHATS IT DOING?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 25 2007, 07:54 PM~7774024
> *what now?
> *



i dont know


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

dallas in 04


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 25 2007, 07:01 PM~7774086
> *houston in 04
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:" FLAWLESS VICTORY" GAME OVER!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 25 2007, 07:06 PM~7774115
> *:thumbsup:
> *


I MISS THOSE DAYS! :nicoderm:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Apr 25 2007, 08:07 PM~7774130
> *I MISS THOSE DAYS! :nicoderm:
> *


like i miss my bang


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 25 2007, 07:07 PM~7774135
> *like i miss my bang
> 
> 
> ...


ALLREADY BIG P YOU MEMBER!!!MEMBER!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 25 2007, 07:07 PM~7774129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT YOUR RIDE OR ARE YOU CLAIMING ANOTHER ****** CAR !! THAT PLAQUE SAYS DIFFERENT !! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Apr 25 2007, 08:07 PM~7774130
> *I MISS THOSE DAYS! :nicoderm:
> *


i miss my ride


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 25 2007, 07:09 PM~7774151
> *IS THAT YOUR RIDE OR ARE YOU CLAIMING ANOTHER ****** CAR !! THAT PLAQUE SAYS DIFFERENT !!  :biggrin:
> *


I USE TO THE VICE PREZ FOR KNIGHTS WHEN R CLUB FELL THROUGH A FEW YEARS BACK. DONT GET IT TWISTED THAYS MY CAR!!!!!! THESE GUYS WILL TELL YOU !


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 25 2007, 08:09 PM~7774151
> *IS THAT YOUR RIDE OR ARE YOU CLAIMING ANOTHER ****** CAR !! THAT PLAQUE SAYS DIFFERENT !!  :biggrin:
> *



we all used to be in knights

lil red in San Anto


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 25 2007, 07:12 PM~7774178
> *we all used to be in knights
> 
> lil red in San Anto
> ...


NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 25 2007, 07:01 PM~7774086
> *dallas in 04
> 
> 
> ...


That's how Curbside does it!!!!!!
Good pic of Kaze's caprice

Damn....there's my blazer in the background!
Pablo...got any clean pics of it?

......Mrs.KIKI


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 25 2007, 08:09 PM~7774151
> *IS THAT YOUR RIDE OR ARE YOU CLAIMING ANOTHER ****** CAR !! THAT PLAQUE SAYS DIFFERENT !!  :biggrin:
> *


thats hiz,he wuz a knight. still a friend an a brother :thumbsup:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

member this kiki


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 25 2007, 07:14 PM~7774195
> *thats hiz,he wuz a knight. still a friend an a brother :thumbsup:
> *


 :twak: THIS IS ME AND ALEX!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 25 2007, 07:15 PM~7774206
> *member this kiki
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN FOOL.............GOOD PIC! :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 25 2007, 08:12 PM~7774178
> *we all used to be in knights
> 
> lil red in San Anto
> ...


yup,jthang,kiki,mrs kiki,degre


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 25 2007, 07:15 PM~7774206
> *member this kiki
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: thx big P ...........I MISS THAT LITTLE DUDE...........


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

long ago at the park with grasshopper


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

COMING SOON NEW AND INPROVED !! INDIVIDUALS C.C. #1 :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 25 2007, 08:18 PM~7774227
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears: thx big P ...........I MISS THAT LITTLE DUDE...........
> *



like i miss that piece of plexi mirror you broke at the day of that show :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ouch :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 25 2007, 07:21 PM~7774249
> *ouch :biggrin:
> *


THEY FINISH YOUR CAR BRO?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 25 2007, 07:20 PM~7774239
> *like i miss that piece of plexi mirror you broke at the day of that show  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHY U GOTTA THROW ME UP FRONT LIKE THAT.......... :uh: ..........
LIKE ALEX BROKE MY NEON WITH THE HYDRO JACK.........


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

big rick doing what he does best


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 25 2007, 07:23 PM~7774265
> *WHY U GOTTA THROW ME UP FRONT LIKE THAT.......... :uh: ..........
> LIKE ALEX BROKE MY NEON WITH THE HYDRO JACK.........
> *


HE ALSO PUNCTURED MY GAS TANK ON THE CAPRICE WITH A JACK!!!! :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Apr 25 2007, 08:22 PM~7774255
> *THEY FINISH YOUR CAR BRO?
> *


almost, engine install left


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 25 2007, 07:24 PM~7774277
> *almost, engine install left
> *


COOL CANT WAIT 2 C IT FOOL!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Apr 25 2007, 08:24 PM~7774275
> *HE ALSO PUNCTURED MY GAS TANK ON THE CAPRICE WITH A JACK!!!! :angry:
> *


DA GOOD OL DAYZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

:biggrin: HEY KIKI WHERES KEVIN???


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 25 2007, 07:26 PM~7774297
> *DA GOOD OL DAYZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


THE GOOD OL EXPENSIVE DAYZ.............THX ALEX.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

Yea We all USED to be Knights of Pleasure


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Apr 25 2007, 07:28 PM~7774314
> *:biggrin: HEY KIKI WHERES KEVIN???
> *


TAKIN A CHIT MAN......................THE BAD TUNA.................


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

STILL HAD FUN :biggrin:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 25 2007, 07:29 PM~7774322
> *Yea We all USED to be Knights of Pleasure
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD ONE "J" :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

ANYBODY GOING TO THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ME IF WE GIT HER DONNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

paint job idea what yall think. yes or no?


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Apr 25 2007, 08:30 PM~7774340
> *ANYBODY GOING TO THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND?
> *



what cho?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 25 2007, 07:32 PM~7774353
> *paint job idea what yall think. yes or no?
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Apr 25 2007, 08:30 PM~7774340
> *ANYBODY GOING TO THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND?
> *


KARS AND KIDS?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 25 2007, 08:34 PM~7774369
> *KARS AND KIDS?
> *


donde? deaf school?


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)




----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 25 2007, 07:33 PM~7774362
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


HEY MANE WHERE IS IT AT AGAIN?I FORGOT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 25 2007, 07:34 PM~7774375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 25 2007, 08:32 PM~7774356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY I BROKE HIZ NEONS 2 :biggrin:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 25 2007, 07:34 PM~7774372
> *donde? deaf school?
> *


WHAT??????????? :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

deloya and mayweather on da big screen may 5th holla at you boy. byob


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 25 2007, 07:36 PM~7774389
> *deloya and mayweather on da big screen may 5th holla at you boy.  byob
> 
> 
> ...


ALLREADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Apr 25 2007, 08:36 PM~7774384
> *WHAT??????????? :biggrin:
> *



is it at the school for tha deaf ...................... oh i get it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

Be for the Big Wheel invasion


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 25 2007, 07:37 PM~7774401
> *is it at the school for tha deaf ......................  oh i get it  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I CANT HEAR YOU, WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :buttkick:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

QUE?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 25 2007, 07:38 PM~7774411
> *Be for the Big Wheel invasion
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN FOOL THATS OLD SCHOOL!!!! :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 25 2007, 07:36 PM~7774389
> *deloya and mayweather on da big screen may 5th holla at you boy.  byob
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET CAN I GO TO :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: U BAN ME REMEMBER
....................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ..............


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 25 2007, 08:40 PM~7774430
> *SWEET CAN I GO TO :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: U BAN ME REMEMBER
> ....................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ..............
> *


well i had to becuase you left my house naked and telling scary stories. maybe this bring kevin to bring you corner (esquina guey)


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 25 2007, 08:38 PM~7774411
> *Be for the Big Wheel invasion
> 
> 
> ...


AL I GT Z RED X :angry:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

FINE...............ILL BRING KEVIN........UR CLEANING HIS CHIT THO....


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 25 2007, 08:43 PM~7774458
> *AL I GT Z RED X :angry:
> *



same here


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 25 2007, 07:43 PM~7774458
> *AL I GT Z RED X :angry:
> *


IT WAS THE PIC WE TOOK AT RICHARD MOYA OUR EVALUATION WHEN WE FIRST GOT VOTED IN YOU MEMBER MEMBER!!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 25 2007, 07:44 PM~7774471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY CLEAN PIC CHINCHILLA............


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

Under age minors 


> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 25 2007, 07:46 PM~7774480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

members and former members you member

6 Members: degre576, kiki, Jthang98, KAZE83, impala_ss_in_atx, Cut N 3's


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 25 2007, 07:49 PM~7774499
> *Under age minors
> *


I TELLING YOU HES :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 25 2007, 08:51 PM~7774509
> *I TELLING YOU HES  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *



haha


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

re up the pic were the red x is


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 25 2007, 07:51 PM~7774509
> *I TELLING YOU HES  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 25 2007, 08:49 PM~7774499
> *Under age minors
> *



come on now


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

damn what happened to azulita?


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

they look kinda young there ricky 
u need to check some idz be for u get in some serious shit


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 25 2007, 07:52 PM~7774526
> *come on now
> *


HERE S WHAT RIC WOULD SAY TO THE OFFICER 
SA DOGG .....SA DOGG .....THEY WERE UNDER AGE...............


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 25 2007, 07:52 PM~7774527
> *damn what happened to azulita?
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 25 2007, 08:52 PM~7774526
> *come on now
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 25 2007, 07:55 PM~7774549
> *HERE S WHAT RIC WOULD SAY TO THE OFFICER
> SA DOGG .....SA DOGG .....THEY WERE UNDER AGE...............
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :banghead: :banghead: SA DOGG I DIDNT NO!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 25 2007, 07:52 PM~7774527
> *damn what happened to azulita?
> 
> 
> ...


FORREALS........ WTF.............WHERE IS AZULITA..........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

SUMMER LUV...............


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

this ones for jthang


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

KAZE 
BIG CurbSide


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 25 2007, 07:59 PM~7774582
> *SUMMER LUV...............
> *


U MEAN SPRING LUV!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 25 2007, 07:59 PM~7774582
> *SUMMER LUV...............
> *


WE WERE PRETTY BITCHES..................TU MADRE...........


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

Dammit 



> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 25 2007, 07:59 PM~7774587
> *this ones for jthang
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 25 2007, 07:59 PM~7774588
> *KAZE
> BIG CurbSide
> 
> ...


I THINK ME AND ALEX HAD TO MUCH TO DRINK THAT KNIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 25 2007, 08:59 PM~7774588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BUZZED


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

well im gonna split muchachos, hasta manana


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

a lot of out school pic. I guess they did not allow black in kop back then :biggrin:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 25 2007, 08:02 PM~7774610
> *BUZZED
> *


THATS HOW THE PREZ AND VICE PREZ START THE MEETING :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

keith was black


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 25 2007, 08:03 PM~7774626
> *well im gonna split muchachos, hasta manana
> *


CHECK U LATER CHECK U LATER!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 25 2007, 10:05 PM~7774652
> *keith was black
> *


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what up peoples


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

on that note peace out ppl 



> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 25 2007, 08:07 PM~7774676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HELLO...........


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 25 2007, 10:07 PM~7774676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wheres' my belt. they need there ass bet. say no to jail bait


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Apr 25 2007, 08:05 PM~7774653
> *CHECK U LATER CHECK U LATER!!!
> *


WAT A DORK............CHECK YOU LATER ........


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

i'm out got to go to work in a few hours HOLLA at the BLACXCAN!


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 25 2007, 08:11 PM~7774710
> *WAT A DORK............CHECK YOU LATER ........
> *


WATCH THE LEATHER MAN HAHAHA!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

i lied a back


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

all of them are over 18


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 25 2007, 08:12 PM~7774724
> *i lied a back
> *


U LIED A BACK, WOW!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 25 2007, 08:08 PM~7774681
> *what up peoples
> *


NADA BLACK DUDE................ MR,MRS KIKI HAS LEFT THE BUILDING.........
TO GO DO IT ..THINK ABOUT THAT BITCHES......................TU MADRE...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

im back sorry


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 25 2007, 08:13 PM~7774733
> *NADA BLACK DUDE................ MR,MRS KIKI HAS LEFT THE BUILDING.........
> TO GO DO IT ..THINK ABOUT THAT BITCHES......................TU MADRE...
> *


YOU LIAR!!!!!!!!!!! :banghead: :nicoderm:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 25 2007, 08:12 PM~7774726
> *all of them are over 18
> *


INCHES TALL......THATS A FACT..............


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 25 2007, 09:13 PM~7774737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that back in tha day


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

yall dont have pics of gueros chick bending over


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

WAY BACK :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 25 2007, 09:17 PM~7774780
> *yall dont have pics of gueros chick bending over
> *


WHO??????????????


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WHAT IT DO PEEPS


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

what up rock


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 25 2007, 09:20 PM~7774805
> *WHAT IT DO PEEPS
> *


ITS A LITTLE LATE 4 U????????


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

YEA MY DAD JUST GOT HERE


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

people are hating on my pictures on myspace. telling me all the ladies i have are ugly..


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 25 2007, 09:25 PM~7774855
> *people are hating on my pictures on myspace.  telling me all the ladies i have are ugly..
> *


for reals


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 25 2007, 09:25 PM~7774870
> *for reals
> *



yes


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 25 2007, 09:25 PM~7774855
> *people are hating on my pictures on myspace.  telling me all the ladies i have are ugly..
> *


i thought they would tell you they looked underaged


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 25 2007, 09:27 PM~7774884
> *i thought they would tell you they looked underaged
> *



naw


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 25 2007, 09:25 PM~7774855
> *people are hating on my pictures on myspace.  telling me all the ladies i have are ugly..
> *


MAYB THEYRE MAD U HAVE PICS OF THEIR SISTER :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 25 2007, 09:27 PM~7774894
> *MAYB THEYRE MAD U HAVE PICS OF THEIR SISTER :biggrin:
> *


or teen daughter :biggrin:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

I'LL TALK TO YOU FOOLS LATER!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

lataz fools


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 25 2007, 09:28 PM~7774905
> *or teen daughter    :biggrin:
> *


OR SANCHA :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

PEACE OOOOOOUUUUUUUTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

damn yall have some old pic on hear all yall r skinnnnny


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

T

T

T

Started putting the pedal car together last night, just need the chrome hubcaps on the wheels.. And the Seat..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 26 2007, 07:14 AM~7776702
> *T
> 
> T
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

damn all those pics are old and half of those pis was when i didn't even know about k.o.p. shit i think all of those pics was before my time w/ ya'll


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 25 2007, 09:32 PM~7774356
> *
> 
> 
> ...




OOO GAAAAWWWWW DAAAAAAAAAAMN!! :biggrin: 

That's a FINE LOOKIN MOFO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 25 2007, 09:36 PM~7774383
> *HEY I BROKE HIZ NEONS 2 :biggrin:
> *



It's ok Alex......I got you back with the TRANSMISSION! :roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

WHAT UP FLAC!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 26 2007, 04:23 PM~7779890
> *WHAT UP FLAC!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



What's happening bro! Just rolling through memory lane here..  

Good memories man! Really wish I can go back into time. Many memories and a certain individual I miss. :tears: 


Oh well...time to make new ones right! 


How you doin?


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

what a statement 



> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 26 2007, 02:33 PM~7779966
> *What's happening bro! Just rolling through the memory lane here..
> 
> Good memories man! Really wish I can go back into time. Many memories and a certain individual I miss.  :tears:
> ...


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Oh well....

anyway....WHAT IT DEW JTHANG!


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

just here at work i emailed u


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 26 2007, 04:47 PM~7780108
> *just here at work i emailed u
> *



No...you didn't. I haven't gotten anything. You know how the email be here though!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 25 2007, 07:12 PM~7774178
> *we all used to be in knights
> 
> lil red in San Anto
> ...



yep me too.....i miss my car.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

yep me too also! O WAIT I'M STILL A KNIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 26 2007, 03:33 PM~7779966
> *What's happening bro! Just rolling through memory lane here..
> 
> Good memories man! Really wish I can go back into time. Many memories and a certain individual I miss.  :tears:
> ...



YEAH JUST CAME THROUGH BRIEFLY WHEN I SAID WHATS UP. JUST CHILLEN MAN, TRYNG TO MAKE SOME MONEY TO GET MY RIDE READY FOR THA CINCO SHOW. IF I DONT MAKE IT WELL FUCK IT THEIRS MORE SHOWS WEEKS AFTER.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 25 2007, 08:25 PM~7774855
> *people are hating on my pictures on myspace.  telling me all the ladies i have are ugly..
> *


TELL THEM TO STOP SIPPIN ON THAT HATERADE AND SIP ON SOME PLAYERS PUNCH !!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

WHAT UP KIKI


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WUT IT DEW ....................BIG P NOBODY ELES...........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 26 2007, 05:53 PM~7781390
> *yep me too also! O WAIT I'M STILL A KNIGHT :biggrin:
> *


WHERES YOUR CAR AT FOOL.........................


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 26 2007, 02:09 PM~7779783
> *OOO  GAAAAWWWWW DAAAAAAAAAAMN!! :biggrin:
> 
> That's a FINE LOOKIN MOFO!!!  :biggrin:
> *


REAL SEXY.................... :yes:  :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ALL MOST THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: uffin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:thumbsup: NICE MAN ..................


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 26 2007, 07:46 PM~7781781
> *:thumbsup: NICE MAN ..................
> *


THANX BRO I EVEN HAD MONA HELPN :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

BAD ASS ......MONA DONT PLAY...........U GO GIRL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

BEFORE








AFTER


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

nice


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

SWEET.......................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

IM NAKED............... :yes: :yes: :yes: DONT TELL ANYONE..........THX


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:barf:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

UR GAY JTHANG


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

i am not the one saying that i am naked


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

IF MEMORY SERVES, U WATCH DUDE ON DUDE PORN :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

that was not me


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

MAN ALEX NICE UPDATES,PIMP


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 26 2007, 07:24 PM~7782104
> *IF MEMORY SERVES, U WATCH DUDE ON DUDE PORN :biggrin:
> *


THAT MAKES U GAY?????????????????I MEAN I DONT WATCH THAT BUT IM CONCERNED


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

You car is coming along bad ass.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Finished the Pedal CAr, Just waiting on the seat from Rob... Will post pictures on Saturday, going to Eagle Pass tomorrow...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 26 2007, 07:13 PM~7781998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS HOT.............. :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: I CANT STOP LOOKING


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 26 2007, 08:53 PM~7782346
> *THATS HOT.............. :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: I CANT STOP LOOKING
> *


I GOT SOMETHING ELSE YOU AND KEVIN CAN LOOK AT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 26 2007, 07:51 PM~7782332
> *You car is coming along bad ass.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Finished the Pedal CAr, Just waiting on the seat from Rob...  Will post pictures on Saturday, going to Eagle Pass tomorrow...
> *


MY CAMRY..... THANKS MAN I TRY YOU KNOW.......CURB SIDE


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 26 2007, 08:56 PM~7782362
> *MY CAMRY..... THANKS MAN I TRY YOU KNOW.......CURB SIDE
> *


was talking about Alex but yours is coming along Bad Ass too... :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 26 2007, 07:59 PM~7782377
> *was talking about Alex but yours is coming along Bad Ass too... :biggrin:
> *


OH THX ANYWAYS.................... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 26 2007, 07:59 PM~7782377
> *was talking about Alex but yours is coming along Bad Ass too... :biggrin:
> *


OH THX ANYWAYS.................... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 26 2007, 08:51 PM~7782332
> *You car is coming along bad ass.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Finished the Pedal CAr, Just waiting on the seat from Rob...  Will post pictures on Saturday, going to Eagle Pass tomorrow...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

what up peeps


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 26 2007, 09:18 PM~7782504
> *what up peeps
> *


WAT IT DO?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

cars looking guuud aaaaaaaa


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 26 2007, 09:24 PM~7782552
> *cars looking guuud  aaaaaaaa
> *


   :dunno:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Dang, wish I had my Digi Cam cord to download the picture of the Pedal Car, it looks sweet...


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 26 2007, 09:26 PM~7782567
> *    :dunno:
> *



thats when the otm's on born in east la say hi to the cop in tha parade fool


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 26 2007, 09:32 PM~7782607
> *thats when the otm's on born in east la say hi to the cop in tha parade fool
> *


 :thumbsup: :roflmao: :biggrin: :twak:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 26 2007, 09:26 PM~7782567
> *    :dunno:
> *



thats when the otm's on born in east la say hi to the cop in tha parade fool


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

double post my bad


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

GET DA CAR FIXD RICK?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 26 2007, 09:40 PM~7782663
> *GET DA CAR FIXD RICK?
> *



nope i am broke right now.. so i am stuck with out a car right now. i am using my moms car. 
:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

U FIT IN THAT LITTLE FORD ESCOURT.........LOL..........LIKE A CLOWN.....


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 26 2007, 07:43 PM~7781754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good :cheesy:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 26 2007, 08:48 PM~7781801
> *THANX BRO I EVEN HAD MONA HELPN :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



This is LOVE right here!!! 

Hope I can find me a good woman like my comadre!! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 27 2007, 08:48 AM~7784785
> *This is LOVE right here!!!
> 
> Hope I can find me a good woman like my comadre!!
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

lookin good homie cant wait to see it on da streets or at the cinco de mayo show thats on the 6th :biggrin: ...  good luck with the rest of the build up..


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey alex you think you'll have it buy tomorrow? :dunno: 
i hope so can't wait to see it....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

where is everybody i know where alex is but what about the rest..... :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 27 2007, 09:33 AM~7785014
> *hey alex you think you'll have it buy tomorrow? :dunno:
> i hope so can't wait to see it....
> *


no,had 2 order brake lines,wont b n till late 2marrow :angry:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

looking good bro


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 27 2007, 04:20 PM~7787471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just like terry 2 play wit fire :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 26 2007, 08:48 PM~7781801
> *THANX BRO I EVEN HAD MONA HELPN :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


    WOW


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 27 2007, 09:48 AM~7784785
> *This is LOVE right here!!!
> 
> Hope I can find me a good woman like my comadre!!
> ...


yea u and me both! :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

:buttkick:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:angry: :biggrin: :angry: :biggrin: :angry: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

is the meeting still at 8 @ the car wash


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 28 2007, 02:33 PM~7792423
> *is the meeting still at 8 @ the car wash
> *


yes fool...............


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what up fools!!!:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

thx for the car wash set up........banana...................tu madre


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

i hate squid.................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

i hate thangs...........


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

u going


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

where??????????


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

the meeting


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

for what bitch..................


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

ez now fucker 
just see what ur doing tonight 
ass 

liz says HI


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

NOTHING AND SSSSOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

UHH RUDENESS


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 28 2007, 04:12 PM~7792815
> *UHH RUDENESS
> *


JK...................****.......


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

CHECK OUT RAYS PAGE IN LOWRIDER BIKE...........MIRACLES CAR CLUB........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WHERE YOU AT..............


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 1 2007, 07:48 PM~7598125
> *YEA I DID SAY AUSTIN !! BUT HI/LOW IS IN EL PASO  8 HR DRIVE  :biggrin: I DONT WANT JUNK IN MY TRUNK !!
> *


I did my junk in my garage. Bring your ride down to the Kandy Shop in S.A. and we'll hook it up. But then again, if you take it to S.A., you could always drop your ride off with J.D. from the "I" and he'll get it takin' care of.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what up BIG PAT :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Apr 28 2007, 09:30 PM~7793943
> *I did my junk in my garage.  Bring your ride down to the Kandy Shop in S.A. and we'll hook it up.  But then again, if you take it to S.A., you could always drop your ride off with J.D. from the "I" and he'll get it takin' care of.
> *


whats wrong wit Joe's????????????


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2007, 09:11 PM~7794163
> *whats wrong wit Joe's????????????
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not gonna say that there is anything wrong with Joes work. But why would I plug Joes shop?


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 28 2007, 08:56 PM~7794058
> *what up BIG PAT :biggrin:
> *


Wut it Do!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

HEY PAT I TRIED CALLIN U TODAY


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 28 2007, 09:18 PM~7794209
> *HEY PAT I TRIED CALLIN U TODAY
> *


Was it a 247 number?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Apr 28 2007, 11:19 PM~7794215
> *Was it a 247 number?
> *


DONT KNOW I WAS AT WORK PROBLEY SO


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 28 2007, 09:19 PM~7794226
> *DONT KNOW I WAS AT WORK PROBLEY SO
> *


sorry, Didn't recognize it so I didn't answer. If I answer my phone everytime it rings I'll never get shit done.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Apr 28 2007, 11:20 PM~7794230
> *sorry, Didn't recognize it so I didn't answer.  If I answer my phone everytime it rings I'll never get shit done.
> *


I HEAR U. I NEEDED TO DROP MY BIKE RIMS OFF AT UR HOUSE SO JOHN CAN COME PICK THEM UP.


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 28 2007, 09:22 PM~7794238
> *I HEAR U. I NEEDED TO DROP MY BIKE RIMS OFF AT UR HOUSE SO JOHN CAN COME PICK THEM UP.
> *


Let me know. I'm going to a meeting tomorrow.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

WHAT U ALEX. WHAT I MISS AT THE MEETIN?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Apr 28 2007, 10:16 PM~7794192
> *I'm not gonna say that there is anything wrong with Joes work.  But why would I plug Joes shop?
> *


so why plug any shop???? i mean hydros r hydros,u get what U pay 4


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Apr 28 2007, 11:22 PM~7794242
> *Let me know.  I'm going to a meeting tomorrow.
> *


WHAT TIME R U LEAVIN. I HAVE TO BE AT WORK AT 5 SO I CAN DROP THEM OFF BEFORE THEN


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2007, 09:23 PM~7794247
> *so why plug any shop???? i mean hydros r hydros,u get what U pay 4
> *


This conversation isn't even about hydros. You're trying to get me to talk more shit about Joe and it isn't gonna work. I understand that's your homie and you want to support him. I used to go to Joes shop to bullshit with him but once I starting doing installs, all that came out his mouth was shit. I tried to get a friendly hop with his little buddy Jose and he took it personal. So I'll ask you again, why should I plug Joes shop?


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 28 2007, 09:24 PM~7794254
> *WHAT TIME R U LEAVIN. I HAVE TO BE AT WORK AT 5 SO I CAN DROP THEM OFF BEFORE THEN
> *


I might leave about 12:00


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Apr 28 2007, 08:30 PM~7793943
> *I did my junk in my garage.  Bring your ride down to the Kandy Shop in S.A. and we'll hook it up.  But then again, if you take it to S.A., you could always drop your ride off with J.D. from the "I" and he'll get it takin' care of.
> *


JD IS IN L.A. NOW !!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Apr 28 2007, 11:29 PM~7794283
> *I might leave about 12:00
> *


I'LL CALL U AS SOON AS I GET UP FROM MY HOUSE NUMBER


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

This is'nt about talking shit. I'm just saying why go to El Paso or SA when Joe's here in Austin. He can get the same shit and do the install locally and not out of town. Represent where you live not where you wanna be.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Apr 28 2007, 09:28 PM~7794278
> *This conversation isn't even about hydros.  You're trying to get me to talk more shit about Joe and it isn't gonna work.  I understand that's your homie and you want to support him.  I used to go to Joes shop to bullshit with him but once I starting doing installs, all that came out his mouth was shit.  I tried to get a friendly hop with his little buddy Jose and he took it personal.  So I'll ask you again, why should I plug Joes shop?
> *


NOBODY WAS DOING FULL FRAME WRAPS OR PARTIALS UNTIL ERNEST TARANGO SET UP SHOP HERE IN AUSTIN BACK IN 2000 !!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 28 2007, 09:33 PM~7794308
> *NOBODY WAS DOING FULL FRAME WRAPS OR PARTIALS UNTIL ERNEST TARANGO SET UP SHOP HERE IN AUSTIN BACK IN 2000 !!
> *


 :nono:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 28 2007, 10:33 PM~7794308
> *NOBODY WAS DOING FULL FRAME WRAPS OR PARTIALS UNTIL ERNEST TARANGO SET UP SHOP HERE IN AUSTIN BACK IN 2000 !!
> *




Richard was doing them but they weren't in high demand. He did mine in 99' I heard Ernest screwed almost everybody or every frame he touched.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2007, 09:32 PM~7794304
> *This is'nt about talking shit. I'm just saying why go to El Paso or SA when Joe's here in Austin. He can get the same shit and do the install locally and not out of town. Represent where you live not where you wanna be.
> *


IVE BEEN DEALING WITH MANDO "HI-LOW" SINCE 94 !! I WANT MY SHIT TO HOP FEET NOT INCHES !!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2007, 09:37 PM~7794333
> *Richard was doing them but they weren't in high demand. He did mine in 99' I heard Ernest screwed almost everybody or every frame he touched.
> *


RICHARD WOULD SEND SCOUTS OUT TO ERNEST SHOP TO SNOOP AROUND !!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 28 2007, 10:37 PM~7794337
> *IVE BEEN DEALING WITH MANDO "HI-LOW" SINCE 94 !! I WANT MY SHIT TO HOP FEET NOT INCHES !!
> *


Don't buy junk and it will hop feet not inches. You know you can always upgrade a set up but it's nice to know the people your dealing with and not a total stranger.


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2007, 09:32 PM~7794304
> *This is'nt about talking shit. I'm just saying why go to El Paso or SA when Joe's here in Austin. He can get the same shit and do the install locally and not out of town. Represent where you live not where you wanna be.
> *


I've touched a lot of rides that went thru Joe. Joe CAN do good work. But I'm sure most people would rather take their ride to somebody that doesn't base how good of a job they're going to do on whether or not that's their friend. And, everytime I drive my lowlow down the street I am representing for my town. I have some good friends in Austin but I also spent the first half of my live in S.A. and unfortunately, Austin is full of hate. Joe and most of the people that run in that circle do it for the competition and not the love. I fix my ride up for me and me only. Ya'll are worried about who you're beating and who's beating you.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 28 2007, 10:40 PM~7794358
> *RICHARD WOULD SEND SCOUTS OUT TO ERNEST SHOP TO SNOOP AROUND !!
> *


So would Ernest.


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 28 2007, 09:40 PM~7794358
> *RICHARD WOULD SEND SCOUTS OUT TO ERNEST SHOP TO SNOOP AROUND !!
> *


I doubt Richard could care less what somebody else is doing. He's got more than enough work to keep him busy.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2007, 09:40 PM~7794361
> *Don't buy junk and it will hop feet not inches. You know you can always upgrade a set up but it's nice to know the people your dealing with and not a total stranger.
> *


NOT TRUE !! IF YOUR SET-UP, BATTERIES,COILS, TIMING OF THE SWITCH IS NOT WORKING TOGETHER YOUR GOING TO DO INCHES !! NOT FEET !!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2007, 09:42 PM~7794374
> *So would Ernest.
> *


FUCK NO !! ERNEST NEVER DID THAT SHIT I SAW ALOT OF DUDES AT THE SHOP JOCKIN RUNNING BACK TO TELL RICHARD !!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Apr 28 2007, 09:45 PM~7794391
> *I doubt Richard could care less what somebody else is doing.  He's got more than enough work to keep him busy.
> *


YOU MUST NOT KNOW RICHARD !!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Apr 28 2007, 10:42 PM~7794371
> *I've touched a lot of rides that went thru Joe.  Joe CAN do good work.  But I'm sure most people would rather take their ride to somebody that doesn't base how good of a job they're going to do on whether or not that's their friend.  And, everytime I drive my lowlow down the street I am representing for my town.  I have some good friends in Austin but I also spent the first half of my live in S.A. and unfortunately, Austin is full of hate.  Joe and most of the people that run in that circle do it for the competition and not the love.  I fix my ride up for me and me only.  Ya'll are worried about who you're beating and who's beating you.
> *


my ride z for me no 1 else,n i dont compete n hops i show it doesn't matter if your friends or not business is business. SA can be full of hate not just Austin. And all the competition just makes for good entertainment. For example there's only 1 hopper and 1 dancer at the show last weekend. Where was everybody?


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

Richard used to do my installs when I was a teenager. I copied his work on the first install I did, and do you think Richard gives a shit. I had somebody that wanted to do his own install so I took out my pumps and batteries and let him come over and check out how it was setup. He went home a copied it exactly. That's what support is..........something not a whole lot of people know about. Ask anybody who really knows me and they'll tell I'll do what I can to help anybody.


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2007, 09:52 PM~7794432
> *my ride z for me no 1 else,n i dont compete n hops i show it doesn't matter if your friends or not business is business. SA can be full of hate not just Austin. And all the competition just makes for good entertainment. For example there's only 1  hopper and 1 dancer at the show last weekend. Where was everybody?
> *


I was in Victoria supporting our chapter down there. Where was everybody. It's a 2-way street.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 28 2007, 10:48 PM~7794411
> *FUCK NO !! ERNEST NEVER DID THAT SHIT I SAW ALOT OF DUDES AT THE SHOP JOCKIN RUNNING BACK TO TELL RICHARD !!
> *


It worked both ways they go tell Richard what they saw. Then they would go tell Ernest what they saw.


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2007, 09:52 PM~7794432
> *my ride z for me no 1 else,n i dont compete n hops i show it doesn't matter if your friends or not business is business. SA can be full of hate not just Austin. And all the competition just makes for good entertainment. For example there's only 1  hopper and 1 dancer at the show last weekend. Where was everybody?
> *


I bet I can guess who the cars belong too.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Apr 28 2007, 09:53 PM~7794438
> *Richard used to do my installs when I was a teenager.  I copied his work on the first install I did, and do you think Richard gives a shit.  I had somebody that wanted to do his own install so I took out my pumps and batteries and let him come over and check out how it was setup.  He went home a copied it exactly.  That's what support is..........something not a whole lot of people know about.  Ask anybody who really knows me and they'll tell I'll do what I can to help anybody.
> *


IT DONT MATTER IF RICHARD GIVES A SHIT OR NOT WHAT IM SAYING IS THAT NOBODY WAS DOING FULL FRAME WRAPS OR PARTIALS UNTIL ERNEST TARANGO SET UP SHOP IN AUSTIN BACK IN 2000 !!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Apr 28 2007, 10:54 PM~7794450
> *I was in Victoria supporting our chapter down there.  Where was everybody.  It's a 2-way street.
> *


That's true but I personally think that your home town is having a show you should represent to the out of towners. I go to shows out of town also to represent.


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 28 2007, 09:59 PM~7794484
> *IT DONT MATTER IF RICHARD GIVES A SHIT OR NOT WHAT IM SAYING IS THAT NOBODY WAS DOING FULL FRAME WRAPS OR PARTIALS UNTIL ERNEST TARANGO SET UP SHOP IN AUSTIN BACK IN 2000 !!!
> *


 :nono: Whether or not you like richard or his work, that statement is not true.


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2007, 09:59 PM~7794486
> *That's true but I personally think that your home town is having a show you should represent to the out of towners. I go to shows out of town also to represent.
> *


I hope that you're smart enough to see that the statement you just made is hypocrytical.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 28 2007, 10:59 PM~7794484
> *IT DONT MATTER IF RICHARD GIVES A SHIT OR NOT WHAT IM SAYING IS THAT NOBODY WAS DOING FULL FRAME WRAPS OR PARTIALS UNTIL ERNEST TARANGO SET UP SHOP IN AUSTIN BACK IN 2000 !!!
> *


I don't know when Richard started doing partials or fulls. I was just saying he did mine in 99'. Your right Richard probably doesn't give a shit.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2007, 09:55 PM~7794459
> *It worked both ways they go tell Richard what they saw. Then they would go tell Ernest what they saw.
> *


MAN YOUR CRAZY !! THERE WAS NOTHING THAT RICHARD WAS DOING THAT ERNEST HAD NOT DONE ALREADY !!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Apr 28 2007, 10:00 PM~7794491
> *:nono: Whether or not you like richard or his work, that statement is not true.
> *


OK WHO WAS THEN ??


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Apr 28 2007, 10:00 PM~7794491
> *:nono: Whether or not you like richard or his work, that statement is not true.
> *


OK WHO WAS THEN ??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Apr 28 2007, 11:01 PM~7794495
> *I hope that you're smart enough to see that the statement you just made is hypocrytical.
> *


Alright let me explain. I would go to ahow in Austin before I go out of town if they r on the same day. With the exception of the heat wave in July. because lolo's don't get as much respect as a 4x4 or mini truks except on the hydro comp.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 28 2007, 11:04 PM~7794510
> *OK WHO WAS THEN ??
> *


HE DID MINE IN 99' :biggrin:


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2007, 10:06 PM~7794526
> *Alright let me explain. I would go to ahow in Austin before I go out of town if they r on the same day. With the exception of the heat wave in July. because lolo's don't get as much respect as a 4x4 or mini truks except on the hydro comp.
> *


I can't take you seriously because even you can't be firm on your beliefs. You just said you would automatically go to the Austin show to represent for your home town and in the next sentence you just said you won't rep for Austin because you don't like that particular show. :scrutinize: That would be another hipocrytical statement.


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2007, 10:06 PM~7794526
> *Alright let me explain. I would go to ahow in Austin before I go out of town if they r on the same day. With the exception of the heat wave in July. because lolo's don't get as much respect as a 4x4 or mini truks except on the hydro comp.
> *


Do you consider your club like a family? Yes or No


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

LETS ALL PULL UP THIS SUMMER AND HAVE A FRIENDLY HOP !! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 28 2007, 10:12 PM~7794557
> *LETS ALL PULL  UP THIS SUMMER AND HAVE A FRIENDLY HOP !!  :biggrin:
> *


There's no such thing


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Apr 29 2007, 12:12 AM~7794554
> *Do you consider your club like a family?  Yes or No
> *


YES


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Apr 28 2007, 11:12 PM~7794554
> *Do you consider your club like a family?  Yes or No
> *


YES


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 29 2007, 12:12 AM~7794557
> *LETS ALL PULL  UP THIS SUMMER AND HAVE A FRIENDLY HOP !!  :biggrin:
> *


THAT WOULD BE COOL but alot of people dont hop there cars nomore


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Apr 28 2007, 10:13 PM~7794563
> *There's no such thing
> *


OK GRUDGE MATCH THEN !! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2007, 10:14 PM~7794568
> *YES
> *


You say yes but if you had to choose between going out of town to support some members or going to represent for Austin at a Bone concernt, you'd choose Austin. Doesn't make any sense.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 28 2007, 10:15 PM~7794575
> *THAT WOULD BE COOL but alot of people dont hop there cars nomore
> *


WHY NOT ??


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 29 2007, 12:15 AM~7794577
> *OK GRUDGE MATCH THEN !!  :biggrin:
> *


i'm sure jose would glady hop again u or anybody, o yea and gary too


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 28 2007, 11:12 PM~7794557
> *LETS ALL PULL  UP THIS SUMMER AND HAVE A FRIENDLY HOP !!  :biggrin:
> *


I DONT HOP,BUT ILL SHOW UP 2 MEET AND SUPPORT OTHER LOLO'S :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 29 2007, 12:17 AM~7794586
> *WHY NOT ??
> *


i thing alot of guys lost there ways in lowriderin just what to post up and parkinlot pimp. I at least tried to hop mine or and 3 wheel the hell out of it.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 28 2007, 10:17 PM~7794588
> *i'm sure jose would glady hop again u or anybody, o yea and gary too
> *


JOSE AND GARY CAN PULL UP IT DONT MATTER !! ITS ABOUT HAVING FUN !!


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 28 2007, 10:17 PM~7794586
> *WHY NOT ??
> *


Just curious. How old are you and how many kids do you have?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Apr 28 2007, 10:21 PM~7794608
> *Just curious.  How old are you and how many kids do you have?
> *


IM 35 !! DONT WORRY ABOUT HOW MANY KIDS I GOT !!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Apr 28 2007, 11:15 PM~7794580
> *You say yes but if you had to choose between going out of town to support some members or going to represent for Austin at a Bone concernt, you'd choose Austin. Doesn't make any sense.
> *


MOST OF THE MEMBERS WERE AT THE BONES CONCERT BECAUSE IT WAS AN AUSTIN SHOW AND WE REPRESENT AUSTIN. IN JULY SOME OF US R GOING TO HOUSTON FOR THE LRM AND SOME OF US R STAYING IN AUSTIN FOR THE HEAT WAVE. REPRESENT BOTH PLACES. WERE NOT GOING TO HOUSTON ALONE WERE TAKING OTHER MEMBERS AND MAKING IT A FAMILT TRIP. :biggrin: BECAUSE THEY R BOTH BIG SHOWS NOT LITTLE 1'S


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 28 2007, 10:23 PM~7794615
> *35
> *


35 kids. Damn that's a lot.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Apr 28 2007, 10:24 PM~7794619
> *35 kids.  Damn that's a lot.
> *


WITH THAT REMARK YOU MUST BE A KID YOURSELF !!


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2007, 10:24 PM~7794617
> *MOST OF THE MEMBERS WERE AT THE BONES CONCERT BECAUSE IT WAS AN AUSTIN SHOW AND WE REPRESENT AUSTIN. IN JULY SOME OF US R GOING TO HOUSTON FOR THE LRM AND SOME OF US R STAYING IN AUSTIN FOR THE HEAT WAVE. REPRESENT BOTH PLACES. WERE NOT GOING TO HOUSTON ALONE WERE TAKING OTHER MEMBERS AND MAKING IT A FAMILT TRIP. :biggrin: BECAUSE THEY R BOTH BIG SHOWS NOT LITTLE 1'S
> *


It basically comes down to this. I'm a member of RO and that's who I have to represent for. They are my family........not the citizens of Austin.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 28 2007, 11:20 PM~7794603
> *JOSE AND GARY CAN PULL UP IT DONT MATTER !! ITS ABOUT HAVING FUN !!
> *


THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT. JUST CHILLIN AT THE PARK AND Q N IT UP :biggrin:


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 28 2007, 10:27 PM~7794631
> *WITH THAT REMARK YOU MUST BE A KID YOURSELF !!
> *


And with that remark you must have the most dry sense of humor in Austin. Most people would have gotten the joke.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2007, 10:29 PM~7794638
> *THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT. JUST CHILLIN AT THE PARK AND Q N IT UP :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Apr 28 2007, 10:29 PM~7794639
> *And with that remark you must have the most dry sense of humor in Austin.  Most people would have gotten the joke.
> *


DONT QUIT YOUR DAY JOB HOMIE !!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey guys...:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Apr 28 2007, 11:27 PM~7794632
> *It basically comes down to this.  I'm a member of RO and that's who I have to represent for.  They are my family........not the citizens of Austin.
> *


THAT'S COOL I UNDERSTAND YOUR FAMILY LIVES OUT OF TOWN. YOU GOTTA TRAVEL WHERE THEY DO.


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 28 2007, 10:32 PM~7794650
> *DONT QUIT YOUR DAY JOB HOMIE !!
> *


Maybe my question offended you. I'm tryin' to get an idea of how you ride. I don't know you and for all I know you 20 years old and you joined Individuals because it seemed like the cool thing to do. Then again, you might be 35 with kids, and a mortgage and you work real hard to put some funds and time into your ride. The ladder option would be describe most of us. Regardless of which best describes you, what I have gathered from the time we've spent chatting is that you are a little bit of a pric and talking with you reminds me of some of the conversations I've had with my 7 year old. Peace and chicken grease big timer.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

i'm out peoples


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Apr 28 2007, 10:39 PM~7794686
> *Maybe my question offended you.  I'm tryin' to get an idea of how you ride.  I don't know you and for all I know you 20 years old and you joined Individuals because it seemed like the cool thing to do.  Then again, you might be 35 with kids, and a mortgage and you work real hard to put some funds and time into your ride.  The ladder option would be describe most of us.  Regardless of which best describes you, what I have gathered from the time we've spent chatting is  that you are a little bit of a pric and talking with you reminds me of some of the conversations I've had with my 7 year old.  Peace and chicken grease big timer.
> *


I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHAT YOU THINK OF ME !!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

see all the trouble lil causes...... :biggrin: can't shit round here l.o.l


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 28 2007, 10:49 PM~7794733
> *see all the trouble lil causes...... :biggrin: can't shit round here l.o.l
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 28 2007, 11:49 PM~7794733
> *see all the trouble lil causes...... :biggrin: can't shit round here l.o.l
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

WERE'S CHINCHILLA AT POST UP SOME BUTT-BOOTY NAKED PICS !! :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey big j , big rob unique27 said waz up :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

wit dat note im gone,argue wit ya laterz :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 28 2007, 10:54 PM~7794767
> *hey big j , big rob unique27 said waz up :wave:
> *


WHAT UP BIG ROB !!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 28 2007, 11:53 PM~7794763
> *WERE'S CHINCHILLA AT POST UP SOME BUTT-BOOTY NAKED PICS !!  :biggrin:
> *



:nono: :nono:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 28 2007, 10:55 PM~7794773
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 28 2007, 11:55 PM~7794772
> *WHAT UP BIG ROB !!
> *


he said nuthin, :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

YOU GUYS EVER FIND A HANG OUT FOR THE SUMMER ?? 73MONTE ??


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 28 2007, 11:59 PM~7794797
> *YOU GUYS EVER FIND A HANG OUT FOR THE SUMMER ?? 73MONTE ??
> *



your front yard my back yard


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 28 2007, 11:01 PM~7794805
> *
> your front yard my back yard
> *


WHAT ??


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

damn it, it got hostile up in this biatch


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 29 2007, 12:50 AM~7795040
> *damn it, it got hostile up in this biatch
> *


hey guys lowriding is all about having fun, I have met pat and he is a real cool guy
but I have to agree on something atx does have alot of haters, its probably why the lowriding scene is not all that here and people go to s.a or d town to ride, I am just adding my 2cents I hope this summer gets good like the good old days :thumbsup:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

same here i know there should be alot of new rides out this summer


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

dammit


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 29 2007, 07:51 AM~7795809
> *dammit
> *


x2..............................tu madre to all of YA'LL....................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
.....................WHAT THE FUCK DID I MISS......................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

I HAVE A LIFTED CAMRY DONE BY CURB SIDE DESIGNZ ............
.......... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: ....................
....TU MADRE..............


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 29 2007, 12:55 AM~7795232
> *same here i know there should be alot of new rides out this summer
> *


LIKE WHO......................................................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WHERES THE LOVE???????????????????? :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

Curb What


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 29 2007, 10:00 AM~7796298
> *Curb What
> *


SIDE DESIGNZ..................FOOL KEEP UP.............


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

WHO


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 29 2007, 11:29 AM~7796508
> *WHO
> *


MIKE JONES


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Apr 29 2007, 11:32 AM~7796531
> *MIKE JONES
> *


WHO


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 29 2007, 10:33 AM~7796537
> *WHO
> *


MIKE JONES


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

only in texas bitches


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 29 2007, 11:34 AM~7796542
> *MIKE JONES
> *


I SAID BACK THEN THEY DIDNT WANT ME


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Apr 29 2007, 10:39 AM~7796577
> *I SAID BACK THEN THEY DIDNT WANT ME
> *


NOW IM HOT HOES ALL ON ME.............. :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

Big mutha fuckin TMNT bitches


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 29 2007, 12:33 PM~7796829
> *NOW IM HOT HOES ALL ON ME.............. :biggrin:
> *


BEFORE THEY KNEW MY NAME, THEY SAID MY FLOW WAS LAME


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

so close yet so far i HATE bn disabeld!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

anit that big robs bike 


> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 29 2007, 02:46 PM~7797694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 29 2007, 04:53 PM~7797952
> *anit that big robs bike
> *


nope, its annas


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

but at that time it was robs right?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 29 2007, 05:16 PM~7798071
> *but at that time it was robs right?
> *


yes,his n angels(his x)


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

THATS NICE LETS BRING UP OLD SHIT.................. :nono:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WHERES ROCKIE..................LOL.......... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

RIGHT HERE TERREEEEEEE


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WHATS UP FOOL.............WHERES UR CAR U FIX IT...........


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2007, 10:09 PM~7794541
> *HE DID MINE IN 99' :biggrin:
> *


*

1 OF RICHARD'S CUTOMERS WANTED HIS CAR DONE RIGHT, AND MOVED ERNEST TO ATX IN 99. *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

JUST GOT PICKED UP TO GO TO DA SHOP TO DAY TO FIX DA TRANNIE


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 29 2007, 07:07 PM~7798963
> *JUST GOT PICKED UP TO GO TO DA SHOP TO DAY TO FIX DA TRANNIE
> *


SO THATS WHAT IT WAS.........................THATS COOL.................


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

what up kiki


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 29 2007, 07:18 PM~7799035
> *what up kiki
> *


WHATS UP MAIN..............................BIG P IN THE HOUSE................


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 29 2007, 07:47 PM~7798855
> *THATS NICE LETS BRING UP OLD SHIT.................. :nono:
> *


what????? hell tell u da samething


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 29 2007, 07:44 PM~7799208
> *what????? hell tell u da samething
> *


YEP.................


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

morning everybody :wave:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 30 2007, 06:13 AM~7801353
> *morning everybody :wave:
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Before









After










Thanks for the Seat Rob!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Few More


















My two Pedal Cars, leaving the Police car alone, will be fixing up the white one later, probably for my next grandchild that's due this september :biggrin: 









The other seat Rob made for the car, kinda ended up in my police car. :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 30 2007, 07:14 AM~7801495
> *Before
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: glad u liked them


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

so juan which car you taking this weekend?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 30 2007, 07:14 AM~7801495
> *Before
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD JUAN, NICE WORK ROB :thumbsup:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 30 2007, 08:45 AM~7801831
> *so juan which car you taking this weekend?
> *


My grandson's car the black one..  

Too wanted to asked if anyone had a black/red carpet sheet or something that I could borrow to put the car on. Don't have anything for a display and don't have $$$$. I was going to look for some dragon statues or something to put around it...


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 30 2007, 08:56 AM~7801886
> *LOOKS GOOD JUAN, NICE WORK ROB :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

BUY A BED SHEET


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 30 2007, 09:04 AM~7801922
> *BUY A BED SHEET
> *



Duh, just snapped I have a dark red one that will match the seat... :cheesy:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 30 2007, 09:15 AM~7801969
> *Duh, just snapped I have a dark red one that will match the seat... :cheesy:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

so u like the ol school 1.
i didnt know what style u wanted
so i just made the gator flames 1 too


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 30 2007, 09:17 AM~7801980
> *so u like the ol school 1.
> i didnt know what style u wanted
> so i just made the gator flames 1 too
> *



I like both of them I thought I'll used the ol skool one for him to use and the flamed one for the show.. 

My daughter hasn't seen the end result, but I told her it looks bad ass, and that her boyfriend would want to keep showing it. If not I help them out in showing it. That's if the baby doesn't bang it up. He loves cars so I know he's going to want to play with it, and we're not going to deny him that, he can play with it as much as he wants.. :biggrin: 

Hey if he scatches it we'll just paint it again :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 30 2007, 09:33 AM~7802081
> *Hey if he scatches it we'll just paint it again :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AFTER DA WEDDING :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 30 2007, 09:36 AM~7802117
> *AFTER DA WEDDING :biggrin:
> *


lol
what up alex


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 30 2007, 09:36 AM~7802117
> *AFTER DA WEDDING :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 30 2007, 09:36 AM~7802117
> *AFTER DA WEDDING :biggrin:
> *



Speaking of...

Does anyone know of someone or have a hook-up on getting some kegs??

cheapest we found was $99 each at HEB..


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 30 2007, 09:47 AM~7802215
> *Speaking of...
> 
> Does anyone know of someone or have a hook-up on getting some kegs??
> ...


had a friend that worked for bud i will see what he can do...


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

that is the best price my brother work for bud and the heb on river side is the best deal


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what up rick :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 30 2007, 10:37 AM~7802570
> *that is the best price my brother work for bud and the heb on river side is the best deal
> *



Alright, Cool Thanks! ! !


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 30 2007, 11:38 AM~7802935
> *what up rick :biggrin:
> *



nothing just here uploading some pictures


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> Who's out of miricals


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Jthang98, SouthsideLife


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> > Who's out of miricals
> 
> 
> 
> if you were a Rocha im sure you would understand what i mean...... :scrutinize:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 30 2007, 12:00 PM~7803067
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Jthang98, SouthsideLife
> *


i guess it was too hard for poeple to look at the bottom....l.o.l.  :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 29 2007, 11:21 AM~7796107
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> .....................WHAT THE FUCK DID I MISS......................
> *


OK!!! :0 I'm reading all this shit and I'm like WHOA! 

But ya know what....there are a lot of haterz out here. All hating for just BULLSHIT reasons. Ya know, you try to better your ride, and you just get hated on. WTF for? That's why I just do shit on my own now. Just sucks that when I have MONEY IN HAND and want to try to do things, BUY THINGS, I have to look outside Austin. :angry: But fuck it. I ain't gonna stoop low and hate like them....I'm better than that. 

Much love and respect too all on here that are doing their thang for themselves. You gotta do what you gotta do to be happy!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 30 2007, 12:23 PM~7803164
> *OK!!! :0    I'm reading all this shit and I'm like WHOA!
> 
> But ya know what....there are a lot of haterz out here. All hating for just BULLSHIT reasons. Ya know, you try to better your ride, and you just get hated on. WTF for? That's why I just do shit on my own now. Just sucks that when I have MONEY IN HAND and want to try to do things, BUY THINGS, I have to look outside Austin.  :angry:  But fuck it. I ain't gonna stoop low and hate like them....I'm better than that.
> ...


good one flac.....well said :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

And to you fuckers who wanna hate on ME.....come wit it! And I'll just unleash my teddy bear on ya!!!! :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 30 2007, 12:32 PM~7803213
> *And to you fuckers who wanna hate on ME.....come wit it! And I'll just unleash my teddy bear on ya!!!!  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 30 2007, 01:44 PM~7803322
> *:ugh:
> *


Hey!! I got them shoes in!! :biggrin:  

They are FREAKIN SWEET!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 30 2007, 12:46 PM~7803338
> *Hey!! I got them shoes in!!  :biggrin:
> 
> They are FREAKIN SWEET!
> *


i tryed 2 order them this weekend but they are on back order for my size :angry: 
so im cutting off my toes and getting them in size10 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

good find :worship:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 30 2007, 01:52 PM~7803378
> *i tryed 2 order them this weekend but they are on back order for my size :angry:
> so im cutting off my toes and getting them in size10  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> ...


LOL...Damn that sucks! 

I'm still suprised I found dem durr...

Dude, I'm not going to enter this weekend!!!  

I need a new rear end!! Mine is GONE! But then again, I never had one to begin with.... :biggrin: ..oh but seriously, the Regal's rear end is shot! I was driving it Saturday hopping like 1,180 inches looking for Jose... :0 ....and the wheel started wobblin bad!! .... :biggrin: ....naw...but again for real....So I just thought it was the wheel itself right... well....IT WASN'T! IT'S THE REAR END!!!! So....no show for me... :angry: ....But it's all good. I'll swap it when I get a chance.........so.......know anybody looking for a Regal with chrome undies??.....Just kidding again. DUDE I SHOULD BE A FUCKIN COMEDIAN FOR REAL!!!.....Ok....maybe for FAKES. Who am I kidding...Just gonna keep my day job.......as a male prostitute. :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 30 2007, 01:03 PM~7803439
> *LOL...Damn that sucks!
> 
> I'm still suprised I found dem durr...
> ...


 :uh: 
i have a $10 do u go change?  
i wanna do on the back of the regal :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 30 2007, 12:03 PM~7803439
> *LOL...Damn that sucks!
> 
> I'm still suprised I found dem durr...
> ...


WTF u smokin


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 30 2007, 02:09 PM~7803465
> *WTF u smokin
> *


DUDE...I'm here at Unisys, slavin.....you know ALREADY what I'm SMOKIN! 

BTW...G-Money (Gladys) got moved to supervise anotha dept. So we got some new cat that got moved up from an agent to sup. Eye candy is gone....


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

nice


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up everyone. :wave:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

I SEE YOU !!!!!!!


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Apr 30 2007, 01:59 PM~7803822
> *I SEE YOU !!!!!!!
> *


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 30 2007, 02:03 PM~7803858
> *:uh:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Apr 30 2007, 01:59 PM~7803822
> *I SEE YOU !!!!!!!
> *


u 4got lookn....... i c u lookn :biggrin:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 30 2007, 02:55 PM~7804328
> *u 4got lookn....... i c u lookn :biggrin:
> *


No I see you


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Apr 30 2007, 02:58 PM~7804356
> *No I see you
> *


what u sick or somthing, u need i c u treatment :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

what up peeps


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 30 2007, 03:03 PM~7804405
> *what up peeps
> *


what it do :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 30 2007, 03:04 PM~7804418
> *what it do :biggrin:
> *


im suprised you aint working on your car, is it going to be ready for tha show?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

i hope,were puttn da motor n 2marrow :uh:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

damn, i wont be able to make it with all this rain


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

what up big pink


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

why not,u have a roof :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

too much humidity to paint


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 30 2007, 03:13 PM~7804500
> *too much humidity to paint
> *


just g o,n lay it down


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

nah ill wait there more shows comming up anyways.


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 30 2007, 03:11 PM~7804482
> *what up big pink
> *


what up P


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

what up peeps :wave: :wave:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

cut me mick


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

kiki halla at ur boy 
#


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

73Monte UP DOG


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

whats up dog?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

good movie


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

Ricky come on now


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 30 2007, 04:21 PM~7805043
> *Ricky come on now
> *



what did i do?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

like da pic rick


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 30 2007, 04:27 PM~7805093
> *like da pic rick
> *



thanks big dog.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 30 2007, 04:27 PM~7805093
> *like da pic rick
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

got any girls 4 dis weekin


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up alex did they pick up da car


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 30 2007, 04:33 PM~7805136
> *got any girls 4 dis weekin
> *



call those fine chick from 2 weekends ago. 

i might... i am going to try to get dani to take pictures too


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 30 2007, 03:34 PM~7805150
> *call those fine chick from 2 weekends ago.
> 
> i might...  i am going to try to get dani to take pictures too
> *


ill c what i can do


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 24 2007, 06:05 PM~7765065
> *here are my pictures...
> 
> 
> ...


yea :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 30 2007, 04:33 PM~7805141
> *whats up alex did they pick up da car
> *


last knight


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i miss my car.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 30 2007, 03:41 PM~7805213
> *i miss my car.
> *


x2 :tears: :tears:


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

THAT BIG WHEEL INVASION


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

04 LRM


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 30 2007, 12:42 PM~7802953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S MY FUTURE BABY MOMMA. JUST DONT TELL HER THAT :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 30 2007, 07:40 PM~7806521
> *THAT'S MY FUTURE BABY MOMMA. JUST DONT TELL HER THAT :biggrin:
> *


put da lotion away :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 30 2007, 02:03 PM~7803439
> *LOL...Damn that sucks!
> 
> I'm still suprised I found dem durr...
> ...


Thats the same for me and rocky. i can at least roll it out of my driveway. so im might have it at the show just to rep the KOP Plaque :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 30 2007, 08:44 PM~7806550
> *put da lotion away :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


oooo shit too late! :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

Only the strong survives
KnightS of PleasurE


























C.C.

MISS MY CAR  :tears:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 30 2007, 09:04 PM~7806820
> *Only the strong survives
> KnightS of PleasurE
> 
> ...


Hey theres mine in the background :uh:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 30 2007, 03:11 PM~7804971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

:buttkick: 
T
T
T


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

so alex what's left w/ the car...can't wait to see what it looks like. :cheesy:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

were u staying in houstone this year


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@May 1 2007, 08:51 AM~7809961
> *were u staying in houstone this year
> *


where ever ur not................. :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

thats fuck up 
i see how it is now


----------



## laidURwife (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 1 2007, 08:54 AM~7809984
> *where ever ur not................. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@May 1 2007, 09:09 AM~7810095
> *thats fuck up
> i see how it is now
> *


bout time........... :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :twak: :twak:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 1 2007, 10:48 AM~7810384
> *bout time........... :biggrin:
> *


Y'all are probably staying in the WARDS. Aint y'all! DONT FALL ASLEEP SUCKAS! Mike Jones might come out and rob y'all!! WHO! :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i am putting my car in the shop tomorrow.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 1 2007, 04:38 PM~7813449
> *i am putting my car in the shop tomorrow.
> *


DO U KNOW IF IT WILL B READY 4 DA SHOW


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 1 2007, 06:09 PM~7813628
> *DO U KNOW IF IT WILL B READY 4 DA SHOW
> *


i hope


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

hope yall aint stayin where they stayed for the magnificos show you might have a he she runnin after you


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

what up knights


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RUB A DUB_@May 1 2007, 06:39 PM~7813809
> *hope yall aint stayin where they stayed for the magnificos show you might have a he she runnin after you
> *



haha pinky is not with them.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUB A DUB_@May 1 2007, 06:39 PM~7813809
> *hope yall aint stayin where they stayed for the magnificos show you might have a he she runnin after you
> *


nope,supposeley no motel 6s dis time :biggrin: think its calld reinasance


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HI


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 1 2007, 07:16 PM~7814089
> *HI
> *


 :wave:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WHO YOU DOING ..........I MEAN WUT U DOING :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

chilln **** a villin


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

so did you put the engine in yet :dunno:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 1 2007, 06:34 PM~7814235
> *chilln **** a villin
> *


SWEET NAKED I HOPE........................AND IM NOT LAUGHING..................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

ME YOU WRESTLING NUDE IN THE RAIN.............IM NACHO WHO R U


LETS DO IT................


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 1 2007, 06:50 PM~7814370
> *ME YOU WRESTLING NUDE IN THE RAIN.............IM NACHO WHO R U
> LETS DO IT................
> 
> ...


hahahahahaha :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 1 2007, 07:50 PM~7814370
> *ME YOU WRESTLING NUDE IN THE RAIN.............IM NACHO WHO R U
> LETS DO IT................
> 
> ...


(omg)  when the hell did you take that pic?????? 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

hey put on x-man's batman underwear 2 :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

I AM WEARING THEM THATS THE SECRET....................SSSSHHHH....


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

NNAACCHHOOOOOOOOOOOO...................LOL................. :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@May 1 2007, 06:56 PM~7814425
> *hahahahahaha :roflmao:
> *


YOUR NEXTS....








.....................ME AND KEVIN AGAINTS U AND LIZ....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 1 2007, 08:04 PM~7814489
> *YOUR NEXTS.........................ME AND KEVIN AGAINTS U AND LIZ....
> *


 :uh: mental picture :uh:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 1 2007, 07:04 PM~7814489
> *YOUR NEXTS....
> 
> 
> ...


ahhahahahah no


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki+May 1 2007, 08:02 PM~7814471-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey you can use glen make it a 3 against 2 :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

ORALE..............WERES ALEX........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@May 1 2007, 07:08 PM~7814519
> *ahhahahahah no
> *


KEVIN SAID .............PUSSY


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 1 2007, 08:15 PM~7814565
> *ORALE..............WERES ALEX........
> *


went 2 da autoparts


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

T T T


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

Fuk Kevin


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@May 2 2007, 12:05 PM~7818658
> *Fuk Kevin
> *


 :0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

*my car is in the shop.. they told me it could be a few things wrong with it. when i told him what was wrong with it. he told me hopefuly the timeing is just off. *


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

yo rick tell them to put a 454 under the hood .. :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 2 2007, 01:24 PM~7819763
> *yo rick  tell them to put a 454 under the hood .. :biggrin:
> *



ok i will do that..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 2 2007, 11:04 AM~7819114
> *my car is in the shop..  they told me it could be a few things wrong with it.  when i told him what was wrong with it. he told me hopefuly the timeing is just off.
> *



damn that sux you think you'll have it ready for sunday?? :duno:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 2 2007, 05:30 PM~7821716
> *damn that sux you think you'll have it ready for sunday?? :duno:
> *



i hope


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 2 2007, 06:30 PM~7821716
> *damn that sux you think you'll have it ready for sunday?? :duno:
> *


bout time u get on lil. Look it's Miklo it's Miklo :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

its fixin to come down hard rain wise


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 2 2007, 08:36 PM~7822455
> *its fixin to come down hard                rain wise
> *


yea i know. that's y im not at work :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

what up peeps


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 2 2007, 07:36 PM~7822455
> *its fixin to come down hard                rain wise
> *



it is so ugly outside


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 2 2007, 08:40 PM~7822487
> *what up peeps
> *


what up rocky


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

no work


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 2 2007, 08:43 PM~7822520
> *it is so ugly outside
> *


what up big dog, what females r u bring to the show to model?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 2 2007, 08:45 PM~7822535
> *no work
> *


no i get there n they tell me it's canelled


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

should of went back to da chop


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 2 2007, 08:49 PM~7822586
> *should of went back to da chop
> *


i was goin to! but i got hungry


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

its ranning hard in montopolis tx


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 2 2007, 08:57 PM~7822657
> *its ranning hard in montopolis tx
> *


yea i see


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WAT UP MIKLO.......
MIRACLES C.C.
CURBSIDE DESIGNZ
.....TU MADRE.......
RING A BELL


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

what up


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

whats up rick


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what up knights :wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 2 2007, 08:27 PM~7822957
> *whats up rick
> *



nothing just chilling at work


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

CHINCHILLA ANY LUCK WITH THE PICS ......................


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey miklo you got power :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 2 2007, 07:46 PM~7823116
> *hey miklo you got power :dunno:
> *


what?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 2 2007, 07:48 PM~7823133
> *what?
> *


WHO?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

ALEX HOWS THE CAR............


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

kiki i just have a few pictures of u..


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

shit it raining like MOFO OVER HERE. 

hey kiki, you wouldnt want to be overhere in your old mobilehome right now.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 2 2007, 08:54 PM~7823195
> *ALEX HOWS THE CAR............
> *


its good,stopped cause of rain :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 2 2007, 09:58 PM~7823236
> *its good,stopped cause of rain :biggrin:
> *


what time did leave


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

whats up alex


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

before da rain


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 2 2007, 09:00 PM~7823252
> *whats up alex
> *


bout time son.....................we left around 8:30


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

SWEET............LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 2 2007, 10:02 PM~7823281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey i been helpin too! i see they cut that hole by the manafold after i left


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 2 2007, 07:58 PM~7823234
> *shit it raining like  MOFO OVER HERE.
> 
> hey kiki, you wouldnt want to be overhere in your old mobilehome right now.
> *


SHITTED WE'D BE AT YOUR HOUSE............. :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 2 2007, 10:04 PM~7823301
> *bout time son.....................we left around 8:30
> *


damn i guess i should have came back to the shop


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

hey miklo, hows ur car,get it done??


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

alex, whats left on the car?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 2 2007, 08:11 PM~7823376
> *hey miklo, hows ur car,get it done??
> *


i got it back yesterday, we started on the top today


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 2 2007, 09:13 PM~7823392
> *alex, whats left on the car?
> *


just hookn shit up :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hopefully we will finsh the top tomorrow, then we have to do the trunk


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 2 2007, 08:16 PM~7823421
> *just hookn shit up :biggrin:
> *


cool


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

got any pics


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

is it cool if i keep th compresor another day?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 2 2007, 09:18 PM~7823444
> *is it cool if i keep th compresor another day?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 2 2007, 08:18 PM~7823441
> *got any pics
> *


i do but i kind of want to keep it on the lowlow until the show, or until it ready


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 2 2007, 09:19 PM~7823461
> *i do but i kind of want to keep it on the lowlow until the show, or until it ready
> *


thats cool


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i flattend both of my front tires just driving in and out of the shop- screws and nails


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 2 2007, 09:21 PM~7823479
> *i flattend both of my front tires just driving in and out of the shop- screws and nails
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :banghead: :nicoderm:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

wich of the small shows do you plan on entering next?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

not sure, whats out there?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up everyone :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

NICE MONTE BRO


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 2 2007, 10:26 PM~7823529
> *whats up everyone :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up dog


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@May 2 2007, 09:27 PM~7823537
> *NICE MONTE BRO
> *


thanx homie


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 2 2007, 08:24 PM~7823509
> *not sure, whats out there?
> *


arent the people that are doing the may6, doing others in the area?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

*my new car*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 2 2007, 10:30 PM~7823569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 2 2007, 09:30 PM~7823569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


like mine better.............no roll n da middle :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

the radiator cracked on the green car, and the lincoln is under construction so now im stuck on the southside w/ both my cars :angry:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 2 2007, 10:32 PM~7823587
> *my new car
> 
> 
> ...


yea that's my old car :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 2 2007, 09:32 PM~7823587
> *my new car
> 
> 
> ...


bitch u dont fit :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 2 2007, 09:34 PM~7823605
> *the radiator cracked on the green car, and the lincoln is under construction so now im stuck on the southside w/ both my cars :angry:
> *


u act like thats bad


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 2 2007, 08:37 PM~7823629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do u know who did the murals on that car?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

u still dont fit


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 2 2007, 09:39 PM~7823646
> *u still dont fit
> *



i will suck in the gut


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 2 2007, 08:38 PM~7823631
> *u act like thats bad
> *


its not bad but now i cant get home


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

did we get a # of how many members are entering yet?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 2 2007, 09:40 PM~7823658
> *i will suck in the gut
> *


u suck alot of gut,,,,.................................haha :roflmao: :roflmao: :tongue:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 2 2007, 08:43 PM~7823681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did he sell that car yet?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 2 2007, 10:39 PM~7823640
> *do u know who did the murals on that car?
> *


i think she's removeble :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 2 2007, 09:43 PM~7823682
> *did we get a # of how many members are entering yet?
> *


no


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 2 2007, 09:45 PM~7823712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea she iz :0 :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 2 2007, 10:45 PM~7823712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I need a bad bitch a bad hoe don't complane about hers' knees swore.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

can i not post pics yet?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 2 2007, 10:54 PM~7823786
> *can i not post pics yet?
> *


i dont see y not


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 2 2007, 09:54 PM~7823786
> *can i not post pics yet?
> *


i use photobucket


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

peace ooouuuuuuuuttttttttt :wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 2 2007, 11:01 PM~7823833
> *peace ooouuuuuuuuttttttttt :wave:
> *


x2


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 2 2007, 09:01 PM~7823833
> *peace ooouuuuuuuuttttttttt :wave:
> *


laterz


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

all this porn ricks putttin up i need to go to the bath room :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 2 2007, 10:05 PM~7823865
> *all this porn ricks putttin up i need to go to the bath room :biggrin:
> *


you know you like them


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 2 2007, 11:07 PM~7823899
> *you know you like them
> *


that's y i'm goin to the bathroom :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

any pics of my old car?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 2 2007, 10:14 PM~7823958
> *any pics of my old car?
> *



AT HOME


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

or new car


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

is it possible u might enter the show?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

whats up Alex ? looks like the car coming along pretty good hope you make it on Sunday ... :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

They still have not called about my car


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT...................... :thumbsdown:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

My Grandson's car will be there, Eddie's taking it for me hopefully my daughter will be able to take my grandson so he can see it...

Hey Rick could you take a good picture of the Pedal Car Since I won't be there???

I went and bought a black plastic table cloth to put it on, since I had such short notice, I was trying to find some dragon statues but didn't have time to look.. Would anyone have some to let us borrow??? :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@May 3 2007, 09:17 PM~7830668
> *
> Hey Rick could you take a good picture of the Pedal Car Since I won't be there???
> *



sure will..


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 3 2007, 09:40 PM~7830845
> *sure will..
> *



Thanks! ! ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

look what i found..... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 4 2007, 09:18 AM~7833819
> *look what i found..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


did u see a 66 impala "blue" with a suicide hood?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

suicide hood- i ment suicide trunk


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 4 2007, 10:23 AM~7833857
> *suicide hood- i ment suicide trunk
> *


 :twak:


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

TTT for the ATX


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@May 4 2007, 02:40 PM~7835845
> *TTT for the ATX
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

TTT 
Happy Cinco De Mayo to the ATX and Surrounding areas...Can't
Leave out my Round Rock...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

MY OLD RIDE !!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

My grandson won 1st place with his pedal car. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@May 6 2007, 09:15 PM~7846989
> *My grandson won 1st place with his pedal car. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: CONGRATS


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

how did ya'll do???

There was alot of competition, I tripped out how many cars showed up...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 6 2007, 09:20 PM~7847038
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks alot, Nice Picture...! ! ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ME 1ST SON 3RD LAMARK 3RD CARLOSC 2ND DAVID 1ST OZ 1ST ROCKY 2ND


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I KNOW U GOT MORE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 6 2007, 09:30 PM~7847173
> *I KNOW U GOT MORE PICS :biggrin:
> *



yes sir i do.. takes forever to download


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I KNOW :angry:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 6 2007, 09:25 PM~7847113
> *ME 1ST SON 3RD LAMARK 3RD CARLOSC  2ND DAVID 1ST OZ 1ST ROCKY 2ND
> *


Congrats on your Clubs Wins!! !

I know everyone was tired, when I finally got there everyone looked like they're were about to pass out...


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

[/quote]


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

what up knights, sorry i didnt make the show my car wont be done until tuesday and my other car is still broke down. i was stuck at my house all day


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

U KNOW THY MAKE THIS THING CALLD A PHONE


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 6 2007, 08:43 PM~7847341
> *U KNOW THY MAKE THIS THING CALLD A PHONE
> *


i called rocky and let him know


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i heard it was a pretty big show did they bring out rollin malo?


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 6 2007, 09:47 PM~7847391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 6 2007, 10:55 PM~7847485
> *i heard it was a pretty big show did they bring out rollin malo?
> *


YEP! :yes: :yes:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@May 6 2007, 10:55 PM~7847489
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Theres me and my car in the background keepin an eye out on my furture baby momma ms dani :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 6 2007, 10:47 PM~7847391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Theres me and my car in the background keepin an eye out on my furture baby momma ms dani


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

My Grandson with his Trophy...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@May 7 2007, 07:19 AM~7849059
> *My Grandson with his Trophy...
> 
> 
> ...



nice congrats


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

LIKE 2 SAY THANX 2 EVERY1 THAT HELP ON MY CAR


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

glad you were able to make it to the show alex :thumbsup: how do you like my bike? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 7 2007, 12:02 PM~7850653
> *glad you were able to make it to the show alex :thumbsup: how do you like my bike? :biggrin:
> *


looks good,how long till completd?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 7 2007, 12:27 PM~7850796
> *looks good,how long till completd?
> *


i gotta get the rest of the stuff this weekend i'll be at that rene thing so you'll see it there


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

whats up Joe, hows lunch?????? :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up everyone. they called me about my car. they told me that i am looking at 550$ so far. i might be getting it by friday.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 7 2007, 12:43 PM~7850924
> *whats up everyone.  they called me about my car. they told me that i am looking at 550$ so far.  i might be getting it by friday.
> *


thats y u make da big $$$$$$$$$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 7 2007, 11:43 AM~7850924
> *whats up everyone.  they called me about my car. they told me that i am looking at 550$ so far.  i might be getting it by friday.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

rick-are u going 2 mean streats?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 7 2007, 12:47 PM~7850960
> *rick-are u going 2 mean streats?
> *



if my car is out.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 7 2007, 12:45 PM~7850944
> *:biggrin:
> thats y u make da big $$$$$$$$$$$ :biggrin:
> *



i wish


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 7 2007, 01:43 PM~7850924
> *whats up everyone.  they called me about my car. they told me that i am looking at 550$ so far.  i might be getting it by friday.
> *




yo rick did they tell you what they were going to do.???  as far as what needs to be replaced. :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 7 2007, 11:49 AM~7850977
> *if my car is out.
> *


is everyone going or are they still going camping?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 7 2007, 12:53 PM~7851012
> *is everyone going or are they still going camping?
> *


 :dunno: y r u going n r u sure??????


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 7 2007, 12:52 PM~7851007
> *yo rick did they tell  you what they were going to do.???   as far as what needs to be replaced.  :dunno:
> *


something to do with the idle..


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 7 2007, 12:02 PM~7850653
> *glad you were able to make it to the show alex :thumbsup: how do you like my bike? :biggrin:
> *



It was at the show??? Guess I missed it...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 7 2007, 12:12 PM~7851133
> *:dunno: y r u going n r u sure??????
> *


going where?-camping or show
you do understand that i dont have my green car either, and the only vehicle that we have left is a mortorcycle-which i dont drive.
im sure im going where ever you guys are going next weekend.


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

>


     
[/quote]
:uh: WHAT HAPPENED TO HER??? SHE USED TO BE HOTTER?? :dunno:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 6 2007, 11:28 PM~7847148
> *
> *


SHES FUCKED,HER FACE IS THE SIZE OF A PILLOW :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 6 2007, 11:47 PM~7847391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHE FATTENING UP :uh:


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

It was a nice little turnout at the show on Sunday. Some nice rides from all the different clubs.  But it's sad that an Austin club pulled somethin' shitty to try and win the award for most members. :thumbsdown:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@May 7 2007, 02:04 PM~7851485
> *It was a nice little turnout at the show on Sunday.  Some nice rides from all the different clubs.   But it's sad that an Austin club pulled somethin' shitty to try and win the award for most members. :thumbsdown:
> *



what are you talking about big dog??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@May 7 2007, 02:04 PM~7851485
> *It was a nice little turnout at the show on Sunday.  Some nice rides from all the different clubs.   But it's sad that an Austin club pulled somethin' shitty to try and win the award for most members. :thumbsdown:
> *


who,if u dont mind me askin???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

whats up alex


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

my car will be ready tomorrow. they just called me


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 6 2007, 10:25 PM~7847113
> *ME 1ST SON 3RD LAMARK 3RD CARLOSC  2ND DAVID 1ST OZ 1ST ROCKY 2ND
> *


u forgot Tony's son got 1st


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@May 7 2007, 03:04 PM~7851485
> *It was a nice little turnout at the show on Sunday.  Some nice rides from all the different clubs.   But it's sad that an Austin club pulled somethin' shitty to try and win the award for most members. :thumbsdown:
> *


yea i want to know too!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

WHATS UP PAT???


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 7 2007, 03:53 PM~7852675
> *who,if u dont mind me askin???
> *


The people holding the show put in a particular club but since I didn't hear it for myself, I'm not going to call anybody out. People like to pretend they know what's going in other clubs and whether or not the comment was said intentionally or in ignorance, they need to be careful of who they're talking to or who might overhear it. But besides the minor drama, it was a nice little show for Austin. Congrats to everybody who took home awards for their club.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@May 7 2007, 07:55 PM~7854047
> *The people holding the show put in a particular club but since I didn't hear it for myself, I'm not going to call anybody out.  People like to pretend they know what's going in other clubs and whether or not the comment was said intentionally or in ignorance, they need to be careful of who they're talking to or who might overhear it.  But besides the minor drama, it was a nice little show for Austin.  Congrats to everybody who took home awards for their club.
> *


WELL ENTERTAIN ME.WUZ IT KNIGHTS???????? YES OR NO


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

WAT UP KAZE


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 7 2007, 07:04 PM~7854131
> *WAT UP KAZE
> *


chillin, wussup fool!you get the switches fixed yet?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

NO,I SLPT 2 DAY,NEED SOLINOIDS 1BATTT


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 7 2007, 07:07 PM~7854161
> *NO,I SLPT 2 DAY,NEED SOLINOIDS 1BATTT
> *


cool, let me know if you need some help putting them in?


----------



## RoLidah (May 8, 2007)

Sweet ride! Nice Paint. Tho the wheels look a little small for the size of the car.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@May 7 2007, 08:08 PM~7854171
> *cool, let me know if you need some help putting them in?
> *


 :biggrin: MANUELS PUTTN WORK :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoLidah_@May 7 2007, 08:10 PM~7854181
> *Sweet ride! Nice Paint. Tho the wheels look a little small for the size of the car.
> *


THANNXS THEYR 13ss


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 7 2007, 07:11 PM~7854185
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin: MANUELS PUTTN WORK :biggrin:
> *


allready!! he needs to learn!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak:


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 7 2007, 07:01 PM~7854106
> *WELL ENTERTAIN ME.WUZ IT KNIGHTS???????? YES OR NO
> *


PM sent


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@May 7 2007, 08:16 PM~7854235
> *allready!! he needs to learn!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

yesterdays show
























1st n 70s full


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 7 2007, 07:44 PM~7854514
> *yesterdays show
> 
> 
> ...


congrats! 1st place and it wasnt even finished wait until they see the finished product, your turnin heads now you'll be breakin necks later!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :nicoderm:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

did they put you in full or is that what u put down


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 7 2007, 09:00 PM~7854678
> *did they put you in full or is that what u put down
> *


they did da classifacation


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

my bad about the show k?
if all goes well w/ my car do you want to go check out that cruise spot on thursday?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 7 2007, 09:06 PM~7854736
> *my bad about the show k?
> if all goes well w/ my car do you want to go check out that cruise spot on thursday?
> *


still workinnn on it odds n ends :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

hows da car Rock?????


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

great working on da pump 2day :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 7 2007, 09:37 PM~7855021
> *great working on da pump 2day  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: ready 2 ride again? :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up every1


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 7 2007, 08:37 PM~7855021
> *great working on da pump 2day  :thumbsup:
> *


u got the tran. in allready?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

u at work big dogg? where da pics? :wave:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

foo shoooow so r yall still going camping r 2 da show (i have spiderman 3)


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 7 2007, 09:42 PM~7855071
> *u at work big dogg? where da pics? :wave:
> *



i will post them up right now..

yes i am at work


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 7 2007, 08:43 PM~7855075
> *foo shoooow so r yall still going camping r 2 da show (i have spiderman 3)
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 7 2007, 09:43 PM~7855075
> *foo shoooow so r yall still going camping r 2 da show (i have spiderman 3)
> *


 :dunno: dont know try both :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up miklo post pic of da ride bro


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 7 2007, 08:45 PM~7855104
> *whats up miklo post pic of da ride bro
> *


i dont think i know how to post pics


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 7 2007, 08:47 PM~7855113
> *i dont think i know how to post pics
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 7 2007, 09:47 PM~7855113
> *i dont think i know how to post pics
> *


hes scarred :biggrin: ..........j/k


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

do they have hop at meanstreets


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 7 2007, 08:45 PM~7855104
> *whats up miklo post pic of da ride bro
> *


give me instructions :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 7 2007, 09:43 PM~7855075
> *foo shoooow so r yall still going camping r 2 da show (i have spiderman 3)
> *



you got the bootleg copy


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 7 2007, 09:45 PM~7855104
> *whats up miklo post pic of da ride bro
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

who all is going 2 mean streets?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 7 2007, 09:49 PM~7855143
> *do they have hop at meanstreets
> *


 :biggrin: yup


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

i dunno :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 7 2007, 09:51 PM~7855157
> *who all is going 2 mean streets?
> *



I AM GOING


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 7 2007, 08:51 PM~7855155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i should have just left it like that :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

on da road again :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 7 2007, 08:49 PM~7855145
> *you got the bootleg copy
> *


yep :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

i wanted 2 sleep in it but jess didnt let me


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

n da shop again :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

is there a photobucket.com or something?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 7 2007, 09:59 PM~7855243
> *is there a photobucket.com or something?
> *


yes :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

going 2 bed laters


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 7 2007, 10:02 PM~7855269
> *going 2 bed laters
> *


 :wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 7 2007, 09:54 PM~7855198
> *yep  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



does it look good


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

how cute :biggrin: ........... its da meds :rofl: :tongue: :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

peace ooooooouuuuuuuuuuutttttttttt :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 7 2007, 09:11 PM~7855364
> *peace ooooooouuuuuuuuuuutttttttttt :wave:
> *


r u out ?


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 7 2007, 08:44 PM~7854514
> *yesterdays show
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: look good cuz. I like to park with you 1 day at a show I got a little to go but I see u out there.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@May 7 2007, 10:40 PM~7855609
> *:thumbsup: look good cuz. I like to park with you 1 day at a show I got a little to go but I see u out there.
> *


i'll b waiting :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 7 2007, 09:51 PM~7855155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Good


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what up alex :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 8 2007, 09:35 AM~7857625
> *what up alex :wave:
> *


da sky :biggrin: ....................j/k :wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 8 2007, 09:39 AM~7857656
> *da sky :biggrin: ....................j/k :wave:
> *



well if your at the computer it should be the celling....j/p


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

damn thats old :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

did you see the other pics alex?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 8 2007, 12:10 PM~7858624
> *did you see the other pics alex?
> *


of what??????????


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 8 2007, 03:03 PM~7859874
> *of what??????????
> *



of all the other cars in that topic....austin in the mid 90's


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://s206.photobucket.com/albums/bb229/m...rrent=089-1.jpg


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

what up peeps. from the pics it looks like it was a good show. i bet there were alot of mojo's there.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

yo rock


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

what it dew big p


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

chillin, hey when is that mean streets show?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 8 2007, 08:09 PM~7862302
> *chillin, hey when is that mean streets show?
> *


this sat :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

what up alex


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what up


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i still dont know how to post pics


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

u copy da img code
go 2 reply on toic
ctrl v :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

did u get those from my photo bucket thing?
it had pics that i didnt want people 2 see so i had to hurry up and delete them before anyone got on :ugh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 8 2007, 08:35 PM~7862541
> *did u get those from my photo bucket thing?
> it had pics that i didnt want people 2 see so i had to hurry up and delete them before anyone got on :ugh:
> *


yup :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

there we go
thats more like it
thank you much :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

that a boy :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

did u get da car done?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up every1


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

hes gone pendeho :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i am so happy i got my car back


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

6.photobucket.com/albums/bb229/miklolaz/085.jpg[/IMG]
r.i.p.
"rest in pieces"


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

dont break it.............................what wuz it


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 8 2007, 07:53 PM~7862756
> *i am so happy i got my car back
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 8 2007, 09:01 PM~7862818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


put afterx up


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

nevermind :twak:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

did u decide if you were going camping or not?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

just seen news 50% rain sat :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

better than cold rain
watch it snow :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ill watch from home :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

sorry ive had the compressor so long, i will bring it by tomorrow when ever is cool with u


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ill b n s a 2marrow wait till thur.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 8 2007, 08:14 PM~7862955
> *ill b n s a 2marrow wait till thur.
> *


 :thumbsup: 
dr. apt?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

yup :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i think i was more pissed about this i spent like $30s
never saw that money from the settlement :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

yall are like "damn thats like 5 different places" :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 8 2007, 09:19 PM~7863027
> *yall are like "damn thats like 5 different places" :biggrin:
> *


i thought bigg rick ate alot :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 8 2007, 07:53 PM~7862756
> *i am so happy i got my car back
> *


so how much did u end up spending?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what wuz wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 8 2007, 08:21 PM~7863049
> *i thought bigg rick ate alot :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: it was the last day before the diet 
actually i was on the diet and decided to get off, after seeing the food on the floor and the drinks on the dash i was like "mabye this was a sign to stay on" :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ur stupid what da fuck isdiet :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

cool if i post some more pics?
im so happy i learned i just cant stop j/k


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

was this my friends dad "richard"-aztecas


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 8 2007, 09:31 PM~7863164
> *cool if i post some more pics?
> im so happy i learned i just cant stop j/k
> *


dont ask, do ur thing :banghead:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

my 1st paint job


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

this is the guy who painted my car 
seen it before?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 8 2007, 08:38 PM~7863239
> *my 1st paint job
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean i like that color


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 8 2007, 10:41 AM~7858058
> *damn thats old :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


my 2nd


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

do u know if that was richard's car?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

mmy 3rd


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

"2nd paint job" - i have that one saved in my pics :worship:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 8 2007, 09:41 PM~7863265
> *do u know if that was richard's car?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 8 2007, 08:43 PM~7863285
> *:thumbsup:
> *


i never knew what it looked like, it was clean


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

MY BROTHERS B4 HE WRECKD


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 8 2007, 08:47 PM~7863321
> *MY BROTHERS B4 HE WRECKD
> 
> 
> ...


damn! i like


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

GOT ANY UPDATED PICS OF UURS


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 8 2007, 09:32 PM~7863178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dang, that's from my time, yea, that's Richard from Aztecas, I used to cruise with them back in the day, when I had my 79 cutlass.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

alex- in a couple of fridays from now would u want to check out that pig stand in SA?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:dunno: IM STILL WANTEDD :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@May 8 2007, 08:52 PM~7863372
> *Dang, that's from my time, yea, that's Richard from Aztecas, I used to cruise with them back in the day, when I had my 79 cutlass.
> *


i went 2 highschool with his daughter emily, i aways heard stories from back in the day
do u keep in touch with richard?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 8 2007, 08:55 PM~7863392
> *:dunno: IM STILL WANTEDD :biggrin:
> *


u can ride with me then :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: COOL WERE GONE


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

my top still isnt done


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 8 2007, 09:55 PM~7863393
> *i went 2 highschool with his daughter emily, i aways heard stories from back in the day
> do u keep in touch with richard?
> *


I haven't seen him in a loong time, I've seen his brother Yogi more, he worked on my old green car when I had wrecked it... They've talked about bringing the club back, but the only one i've seen is Henry with his blue 53 chevy...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

JUST 4 FUN back n da day


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@May 8 2007, 09:00 PM~7863427
> *I haven't seen him in a loong time, I've seen his brother Yogi more, he worked on my old green car when I had wrecked it...  They've talked about bringing the club back, but the only one i've seen is Henry with his blue 53 chevy...
> *


he is recovering really well, the doctors said if he lived he would be a vegitable now he almost back to normal just a lil memory loss and thats it. not to long ago he remembered his car and was asking about it, i found out where it is i want to show him.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

do u have any pics of u hopping your car?-alex


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

peace ooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuttt :wave:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 8 2007, 10:05 PM~7863478
> *he is recovering really well, the doctors said if he lived he would be a vegitable now he almost back to normal just a lil memory loss and thats it. not to long ago he remembered his car and was asking about it, i found out where it is i want to show him.
> *


Good to hear, forgot about that my brother in law had told me about that awhile back. Real good to hear he's doing better..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 8 2007, 09:08 PM~7863509
> *peace ooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuttt :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Man, we should plan like a big Ass picnic in the summer, to bring everyone out, old school and new school, like the vejitos picnic, I ran into everyone from back in the day... I still see some of them, and my brother in law sees all the rest. When I ran into some of them at the vejitos picnic some of them said they were working on cars...


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 8 2007, 10:08 PM~7863514
> *:wave:
> *


hey that link you post takes me to your album. i saw your ride at crush proofs, clean ride, i also like that pinstripe down the side of it.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@May 8 2007, 09:11 PM~7863545
> *Man, we should plan like a big Ass picnic in the summer, to bring everyone out, old school and new school, like the vejitos picnic, I ran into everyone from back in the day...  I still see some of them, and my brother in law sees all the rest. When I ran into some of them at the vejitos picnic some of them said they were working on cars...
> *


that would tight, you know everyone would be down for that.
u should foreal get with alex on that one :thumbsup: 
and then go on one big cruise after- like how i heard the old days were


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 8 2007, 09:14 PM~7863565
> *hey that link you post takes me to your album.  i saw your ride at crush proofs, clean ride, i also like that pinstripe down the side of it.
> *


shhhhhhhhhh nobodys seen it yet
j/k thats cool, a guy named richard did it he does celeb. cars and stuff- the dude gets down for being 68- he used to stripe with von dutch back in tha day


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 8 2007, 10:18 PM~7863597
> *shhhhhhhhhh nobodys seen it yet
> j/k thats cool, a guy named richard did it he does celeb. cars and stuff- the dude gets down for being 68- he used to stripe with von dutch back in tha day
> *



them rims would look good on that car


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 8 2007, 09:20 PM~7863608
> *them rims would look good on that car
> *


i know i want them
that purple is pretty close


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i think ur the only one that has seen it painted, i was suposed to bring it out on the 6th but it wasnt finished
when are u bringing yours out?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 8 2007, 10:24 PM~7863645
> *i think ur the only one that has seen it painted, i was suposed to bring it out on the 6th but it wasnt finished
> when are u bringing yours out?
> *


shit i keep on adding shit to it. right know still waiting to finish paint the belly of the car and puttin on all the chrome undies. then im adding other shit to the trunk and interior. then im ready to roll but im not trying to rush it. good things come to those that wait.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 8 2007, 09:29 PM~7863683
> *shit i keep on adding shit to it.  right know still waiting to finish paint the belly of the car and puttin on all the chrome undies.  then im adding other shit to the trunk and interior.  then im ready to roll but im not trying to rush it.  good things come to those that wait.
> *


i hear that


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

peace out :wave:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

yeah im outs too


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CYCLON3 (Mar 9, 2007)

:biggrin: :twak:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 8 2007, 10:30 PM~7863703
> *i hear that
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 9 2007, 08:36 AM~7866053
> *
> *


what?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 9 2007, 10:22 AM~7866459
> *what?
> *


nevermind


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

are u guys going to mean streets?-anna


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 9 2007, 11:36 AM~7867123
> *are u guys going to mean streets?-anna
> *


mean streets do have no catagories for lowrides there all in the same...so to answer your question no i'll be at Rene's showing my bike off for the first time...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 9 2007, 10:39 AM~7867148
> *mean streets do have no catagories for lowrides there all in the same...so to answer your question no i'll be at Rene's showing my bike off for the first time...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

what up pj any word on that vending?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

anyone lookin for some group 31 batteries let me know i got a few to sell 20 bucks each


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

10$?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@May 9 2007, 09:32 PM~7870926
> *anyone lookin for some group 31 batteries let me know i got a few to sell 20 bucks each
> *


i might hit u up they good?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 8 2007, 09:10 PM~7862316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i was nice to finally hop my car at a show :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 9 2007, 08:05 PM~7871219
> *i was nice to finally hop my car at a show :biggrin:
> *


are u hitting the switch 

yes they are good


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@May 10 2007, 08:31 AM~7874016
> *are u hitting the switch
> 
> yes they are good
> *


nope i am

ill give u $10


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what up how's it going? :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

cool, a little sour........dr.appt yesterday


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 10 2007, 09:44 AM~7874446
> *cool, a little sour........dr.appt yesterday
> *



yea i heard talked to mona about it heard the news....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

im still gonna clown :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

What's Up??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

nutting


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

well how' the car coming along?


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 10 2007, 09:53 AM~7874519
> *nutting
> *



Jus chillin...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

its good just need $ :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 10 2007, 09:55 AM~7874537
> *its good just need $ :biggrin:
> *



Know what you mean.... I need some $$$$ too..


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey juan did u just pm me cause it show's that you did but it won't let me read it 
it doesn't have a subject :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

n ur not married yet :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 10 2007, 09:58 AM~7874564
> *n ur not married yet :biggrin:
> *


It cause of the wedding, well for now, plus we're paying double bills, since she's in her own house at the moment, till we get married, then it will be all good...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

where da pics rick?


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

innerstate wants 40 bucks for a recyled one


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 10 2007, 08:44 AM~7874446
> *cool, a little sour........dr.appt yesterday
> *


everyting ok


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

man i'm ready to go home soo boring at work, but i'm getting paid to sit here a look pretty


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@May 10 2007, 10:42 AM~7874863
> *innerstate wants 40 bucks for a recyled one
> *


yea, but i got a battery guy get 1 brand new (not recyled) for 30


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

what up alex r u at the hezzy?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 10 2007, 12:36 PM~7875674
> *yea, but i got a battery guy get 1 brand new (not recyled) for 30
> *



hook it up, i need six new ones asap.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@May 10 2007, 10:42 AM~7874867
> *everyting ok
> *


 :thumbsup:they just streathd me out


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 10 2007, 12:37 PM~7875680
> *what up alex r u at the hezzy?
> *


 :thumbsup: i can only get 1 at a time, thats da bad


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

hey monte when r u going back to san anto?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

prob june,heatwave  
why wat up


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

remember you still have those motor mounts at the chrome shop


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

i got to go drop some more stuff over there too. Also need to pick some chrome springs at USA.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

they were wrong parts,stop order :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 10 2007, 12:46 PM~7875761
> *i got to go drop some more stuff over there too.  Also need to pick some chrome springs at USA.
> *


when u gon,ill go


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 10 2007, 12:48 PM~7875774
> *when u gon,ill go
> *



not sure when ill go but if i go its going to be a spur of the moment type of thing. did you allready put your hood on?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

not yet,but soon


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

yeah i oredered a bunch of paints and brushes, for some reason i have this pinnstripping bug in me.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 10 2007, 12:53 PM~7875820
> *yeah i oredered a bunch of paints and brushes, for some reason i have this pinnstripping bug in me.
> *


r u gonna try it on bobbys ride? :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 10 2007, 12:55 PM~7875827
> *r u gonna try it on bobbys ride? :biggrin:
> *



nah, he wont let me. I used to paint in high school and after, so i know i have a steady hand for it. I'll do it on little red first after i get it flaked out. Ill practice on things here and there.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

cool,but how long ago wuz dat


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

two or three years ago, you didnt see the pictures I painted when yall came to tha house long ago. see but most pinstrippers use a tape line as a guide so it will flow with the car.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

hey knightsgirl 19 isnt in knights anymore :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

i seen dem,theyre good :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 10 2007, 01:05 PM~7875918
> *hey knoghtsgirl 19 isnt in knights anymore  :dunno:
> *


 :no: :nono: she got out 2 weeks ago...........sa la ve


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 10 2007, 01:08 PM~7875947
> *:no:  :nono: she got out 2 weeks  ago...........sa la ve
> *



i thought she was all gung ho about knights


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 10 2007, 10:02 AM~7874597
> *where da pics rick?
> *


of what??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:dunno: so did i


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 10 2007, 01:10 PM~7875965
> *of what??
> *


da show, i know u got more


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 10 2007, 01:14 PM~7876001
> *da    show,  i know u got more
> *


o ok let me download them


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

man wake up :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

yeah rick wake up


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

sorry long night at work.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

but u dont wrk :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

i wonder i he is still on light duty


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

how much does chiness food weigh :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 10 2007, 01:25 PM~7876068
> *how much  does chiness food weigh :biggrin:
> *


i dont know but ive seen him at china express one time and his plate had to wiegh at least about 20 pounds. look like a volcano on his plate with sweet and sour sauce exploding from tha top.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

i dont think hes on light duty anymore


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

What's up! ! 

My daughter just told me she's going to have another boy! ! ! She's due September 18th.... Need to start on the other Pedal Car.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@May 10 2007, 02:10 PM~7876385
> *What's up! !
> 
> My daughter just told me she's going to have another boy! ! !  She's due September 18th....  Need to start on the other Pedal Car.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CONGRATS ON UR 2ND GRANDSON


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 10 2007, 02:42 PM~7876643
> *CONGRATS ON UR 2ND GRANDSON
> *



Thanks....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 10 2007, 11:46 AM~7875761
> *i got to go drop some more stuff over there too.  Also need to pick some chrome springs at USA.
> *


let me know iwanna go to if u dont mind (king kong nachos)


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 10 2007, 11:53 AM~7875820
> *yeah i oredered a bunch of paints and brushes, for some reason i have this pinnstripping bug in me.
> *


if u want ill let u do the spiderman bike


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

let him warm up 1st :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 10 2007, 08:41 PM~7879141
> *let him warm up 1st :biggrin:
> *


yeah what he said, and i'll do it for free.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Sup.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

chilln at home wit Z :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 11 2007, 07:50 AM~7881936
> *chilln at home wit Z :biggrin:
> *



What's Up...


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 11 2007, 08:50 AM~7881936
> *chilln at home wit Z :biggrin:
> *


Aww....Z! :cheesy: 

Tell her Flaco said hi.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what up flaco :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

any one going 2 meanstreets 2marrow?
$45 entry fee
$20 spectator
kids free


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 11 2007, 09:55 AM~7882614
> *any one going 2 meanstreets 2marrow?
> $45 entry fee
> $20 spectator
> ...



i am. porky told me 30 to put your car in. i will call him later


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

my "Z"


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 11 2007, 09:57 AM~7882631
> *i am.  porky told me 30 to put your car in.  i will call him later
> *


let me know,bikes too


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 11 2007, 09:55 AM~7882614
> *any one going 2 meanstreets 2marrow?
> $45 entry fee
> $20 spectator
> ...



i'm not... :biggrin:

u going alex?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

not sure yet


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 11 2007, 10:02 AM~7882679
> *my "Z"
> 
> 
> ...



aww...how cute


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

she get it from her dada :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

alex i just got pulled over down the street from your house


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 11 2007, 07:52 PM~7885782
> *alex i just got pulled over down the street from your house
> *


4 what?????????


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 11 2007, 07:17 PM~7885931
> *4 what?????????
> *


prostitution :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 11 2007, 08:52 PM~7885782
> *alex i just got pulled over down the street from your house
> *


what happened


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

by da lb. :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what u alex


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what it dew


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

r u goin to mean streets?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

no,probley renees


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 11 2007, 09:52 PM~7886115
> *no,probley renees
> *


what time?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 11 2007, 08:17 PM~7885931
> *4 what?????????
> *


to much xzost caming from the tail pipe. 

hey who is all going o the show tomorrow


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 11 2007, 08:38 PM~7886035
> *r u goin to mean streets?
> *


i am going to the show. the move time is 7 to 10 and the show is till 8 pm


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

im going to try to go big dog


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

that is cool. i talked to oz he said he might go


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 11 2007, 09:03 PM~7886199
> *im going to try to go big dog
> *


$20 2 spectate


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

no im going to try 2 hop da car


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 11 2007, 09:58 PM~7886162
> *to much xzost caming from the tail pipe.
> 
> hey who is all going o the show tomorrow
> *


i'll be at work for a little bit then i might go to Rena's bike show


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 11 2007, 10:07 PM~7886228
> *no im going to try 2 hop da car
> *


what time is the hip? do u need a ground man, let me know


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

r they paying,heard xzbit only


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

is there a meeting ya or na


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

dont know


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 11 2007, 09:57 AM~7882631
> *i am.  porky told me 30 to put your car in.  i will call him later
> *


what u find out?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

he forgot he needed his chiness :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 11 2007, 09:09 PM~7886244
> *is there a meeting ya or na
> *


depends how many enter


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 11 2007, 09:10 PM~7886252
> *what u find out?
> *



you know what i talked to her ealier but i forgot to ask him. i am getting him some females to work his booth


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

4 members, 73monte ,knight ,impala_ss_in_atx and cut n 3's :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 11 2007, 09:13 PM~7886268
> *4 members, 73monte ,knight ,impala_ss_in_atx and cut n 3's :thumbsup:
> *



cool


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 11 2007, 10:13 PM~7886266
> *you know what i talked to her ealier but i forgot to ask him.  i am getting him some females to work his booth
> *


so u didn't talk to her uh? :uh:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whis all going 2 da bike show


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 11 2007, 09:13 PM~7886266
> *you know what i talked to her ealier but i forgot to ask him.  i am getting him some females to work his booth
> *


useing wrong head ...........again


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 11 2007, 08:13 PM~7886266
> *you know what i talked to her ealier but i forgot to ask him.  i am getting him some females to work his booth
> *


him or her who did u talk 2


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

A lil Taste of Kandy :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

telling u its da chiness


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

that nice


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

sorry i talked to him ealier. 

whats everyone doing tonight


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 11 2007, 10:15 PM~7886279
> *whis all going 2 da bike show
> *


like i said i might check it out but if u need a ground man :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 11 2007, 08:58 PM~7886162
> *to much xzost caming from the tail pipe.
> 
> hey who is all going o the show tomorrow
> *


what time/where ya meetinn


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 11 2007, 10:17 PM~7886293
> *sorry i talked to him ealier.
> 
> whats everyone doing tonight*


where on lay it low :uh:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

any 1 got a # to meanstreet show so i can call 4 info


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 11 2007, 10:19 PM~7886303
> *any 1 got a # to meanstreet show so i can call 4 info
> *


rick!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 11 2007, 09:18 PM~7886296
> *what time/where ya meetinn
> *



i dont know. no onw told me if they are going. so i guess i will be the only one


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 11 2007, 09:17 PM~7886293
> *sorry i talked to him ealier.
> 
> whats everyone doing tonight
> *


what does it loook like :twak: :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

what about miklo thought he was going


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

well in about 30 mins i am going to hotbodies with some females.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 11 2007, 10:20 PM~7886316
> *well in about 30 mins i am going to hotbodies with some females.
> *


u comin to get me :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 11 2007, 08:17 PM~7886293
> *sorry i talked to him ealier.
> 
> whats everyone doing tonight
> *


im going to chicono park wanna go :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 11 2007, 09:21 PM~7886320
> *u comin to get me :biggrin:
> *



they are paying my way in. some chick that works there wants to meet me


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

hey rock r u goin change the handle bars out on the spiderman bike?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

4 what,ur scarred of pussy :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 11 2007, 10:22 PM~7886326
> *they are paying my way in.  some chick that works there wants to meet me
> *


how much to get in call me


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

idunno y


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 11 2007, 09:23 PM~7886333
> *4 what,ur scarred of pussy :biggrin:
> *


yes must be shaved if not get it away from me 
:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 11 2007, 09:24 PM~7886336
> *how much to get in call me
> *



i think it is 20


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

if u r i'll buy it from u


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 11 2007, 08:24 PM~7886344
> *yes must be shaved if not get it away from me
> :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


not me got grass on da feild play ball


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 11 2007, 09:26 PM~7886364
> *not me got grass on da feild play ball
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 11 2007, 10:26 PM~7886364
> *not me got grass on da feild play ball
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 11 2007, 09:24 PM~7886344
> *yes must be shaved if not get it away from me
> :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


so u think its a guys ahole :biggrin: 
WHOS GOING 2 DA SHIOW !!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 11 2007, 09:28 PM~7886375
> *so u think its a guys ahole :biggrin:
> WHOS GOING 2 DA    SHIOW !!
> *



i am going to mean streets.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 11 2007, 10:28 PM~7886375
> *so u think its a guys ahole :biggrin:
> WHOS GOING 2 DA    SHIOW !!
> *


only if rock needs a gounds man :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

which 1


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 11 2007, 10:29 PM~7886384
> *which 1
> *


good one :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 11 2007, 09:28 PM~7886381
> *i am going to mean streets.
> *


WHAT TIME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 11 2007, 09:30 PM~7886394
> *WHAT TIME!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


what ever time you want to meet up. where would you like to meet up at?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 11 2007, 10:30 PM~7886394
> *WHAT TIME!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


yea want he said


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 11 2007, 10:31 PM~7886407
> *what ever time you want to meet up.  where would you like to meet up at?
> *


come on rick, we always meet at the same spot at the same time :uh:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

landing foo landing


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 11 2007, 09:32 PM~7886423
> *come on rick, we always meet at the same spot at the same time :uh:
> *



yes you are right. 8 o clock at jack and the crack


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 11 2007, 09:31 PM~7886407
> *what ever time you want to meet up.  where would you like to meet up at?
> *


BITCH.....UR DA 1 GOING,I JUST ASKN :angry:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 11 2007, 09:34 PM~7886448
> *BITCH.....UR DA 1 GOING,I JUST ASKN :angry:
> *



sorry big dog. i am getting confused :ugh: :ugh: :around: :around: :loco: :loco: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ooooooooooooooooooo he called u a bitch (thats a big bitch)
:roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 11 2007, 10:35 PM~7886454
> *sorry big dog.  i am getting confused :ugh:  :ugh:  :around:  :around:  :loco:  :loco:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

u leavin yet rick?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

i need to go get that t what time dat place open alex home depot didnt have it


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 11 2007, 09:39 PM~7886483
> *u leavin yet rick?
> *



i just called o girl in about 20


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 11 2007, 09:35 PM~7886454
> *sorry big dog.  i am getting confused :ugh:  :ugh:  :around:  :around:  :loco:  :loco:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


I N E E D 2 T Y P E S L O W E  R :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 11 2007, 09:39 PM~7886485
> *i need to go get that t what time dat place open alex home depot didnt have it
> *


8 OR 9


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

thats a big 10 42


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 11 2007, 10:39 PM~7886488
> *i just called o girl in about 20
> *


AND :dunno:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

going to bed fellas hope no 1 come in my house 2night :nono: hno: hno: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 11 2007, 09:43 PM~7886510
> *AND :dunno:
> *


ITS ONLY BEN 5 MIN................HORNDOG


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 11 2007, 10:44 PM~7886516
> *going to bed fellas hope no 1 come in my house 2night :nono:  hno:  hno:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


HOLLA ROCKY


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ROCKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 11 2007, 10:45 PM~7886520
> *ITS ONLY BEN 5 MIN................HORNDOG
> *


HE SAID 20 MINS AGO


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 11 2007, 09:44 PM~7886516
> *going to bed fellas hope no 1 come in my house 2night :nono:  hno:  hno:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :guns: :guns: I GOT UR BACK :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 11 2007, 09:46 PM~7886531
> *HE SAID 20 MINS AGO
> *


HE SAID N 20 MIN :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

GUESS ILL CALL IT A KNIGHT TOO! LATER FELLOWRIDERS


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

hi


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

a few pictures from yesterday


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 13 2007, 01:49 PM~7894021
> *a few pictures from yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 13 2007, 11:49 AM~7894021
> *a few pictures from yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

alex- where were u today?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

damn it, miklo's putting it down for tha knights


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

how did yall do at that bike show


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

i went,they said u n ef just left


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

you can see all that girls torta.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

that girl holding that cell phone is going to put rick in jail


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 13 2007, 09:07 PM~7896957
> *i went,they said u n ef just left
> *


damn, my car was clean and i still washed it again 4 the pictures


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 13 2007, 10:06 PM~7896949
> *how did yall do at that bike show
> *


it wuz exzbit only, had fun hangin out :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 13 2007, 09:09 PM~7896968
> *that girl holding that cell phone is going to put rick in jail
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

so what other shows are comming up?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 13 2007, 10:09 PM~7896970
> *damn, my car was clean and i still washed it again 4 the pictures
> *


yup i had everything blingin


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 13 2007, 10:10 PM~7896988
> *so what other shows are comming up?
> *


heatwave n S.A. June 2-3rd


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

what up kiki


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

alex- was it pretty packed out there?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 13 2007, 09:14 PM~7897025
> *what up kiki
> *


WAT IT DEW, BIG TRIPLE O G.......................... :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

hey big rick any more pics


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up everyone?? 1 hell of a weekend. 

o by the way i have to rebuild my motor. one of my rings is going out. they told me they will have to tear down the motor. so i guess i will get it overhauled


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 13 2007, 10:14 PM~7897027
> *alex- was it pretty packed out there?
> *


no ever1 wuz leavn


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 13 2007, 10:18 PM~7897053
> *hey big rick any more pics
> *


shit load let me down load them


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 13 2007, 10:19 PM~7897062
> *whats up everyone??  1 hell of a weekend.
> 
> o by the way i have to rebuild my motor.  one of my rings is going out.  they told me they will have to tear down the motor.  so i guess i will get it overhauled
> *


u gonna have 2 dig deep 4 dat $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 13 2007, 09:19 PM~7897064
> *no ever1 wuz leavn
> *


right when u got there right? :biggrin: j/k


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 13 2007, 10:20 PM~7897082
> *u gonna have 2 dig deep 4 dat $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> *



do you think it will be more then 1500$???


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 13 2007, 10:23 PM~7897098
> *do you think it will be more then 1500$???
> *





ohhhhhhhhhhhh yyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeehhhh

kool-aid man


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

im outs big dog


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 13 2007, 10:23 PM~7897098
> *do you think it will be more then 1500$???
> *


that MIGHT cover parts,u dont have a 350,u hav a LT1


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 13 2007, 10:21 PM~7897088
> *right when u got there right? :biggrin: j/k
> *


I GUESS I SMELL....................HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 13 2007, 10:31 PM~7897157
> *that MIGHT cover parts,u dont have a 350,u hav a LT1
> *



i have to find a good shop to take care of my car


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 13 2007, 09:33 PM~7897167
> *I GUESS I SMELL....................HAHA :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

rick- did u place?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

u think( n not ur uncle)


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

so are we all going out next sat. ?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 13 2007, 10:42 PM~7897223
> *so are we all going out next sat. ?
> *


yea,ill b on time :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 13 2007, 09:43 PM~7897233
> *yea,ill b on time :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

alex- can u just run a little whoes from the radiator facing down 2 the floor?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave: c ya laters


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 13 2007, 09:46 PM~7897256
> *:wave: c ya laters
> *


 :wave: peace


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

what up sik 
good work on anna's bike :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

"sic"- my bad


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup knights...


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Hey Anna any pictures of your bike from this weekend??


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:wave: hey whats up Rick, Alex, and all the other homies with KOP.. How did the Mean streets show go ?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:angry: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 13 2007, 10:38 PM~7897203
> *rick- did u place?
> *



naw


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:tongue:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

my new toy,its also for sale 4,000


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 13 2007, 10:03 PM~7896920
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Who did your Pinstripping???? How much ? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## eltoeringking (May 15, 2007)

DOES ANYBODY KNOW OF A GOOD ENGRAVER FOR SOME METAL PARTS IN TEXAS?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

good job rick :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

what it dew alex


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

stuck watching country awards


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

cooool what channel


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ch 5


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

y u waching dat


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

no,im on da puter :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

where iz ever1?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 15 2007, 08:15 PM~7911354
> *where iz ever1?
> *


i'm just gettin off work :uh:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i am chilling at work


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

holla laters fellows i'm goin to bed i'm tried


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 15 2007, 07:56 PM~7911661
> *holla laters fellows i'm goin to bed i'm tried
> *



TO EARLY


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akqZS41sNGo


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 15 2007, 08:09 PM~7911775
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akqZS41sNGo
> *


check it out :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 15 2007, 08:59 PM~7911684
> *TO EARLY
> *


yea i know but i did 14and a half hours yestherday and i have to be back at work at 4:45 am


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 16 2007, 02:37 PM~7917049
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 16 2007, 08:23 AM~7915097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


d and e mess up da pic :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

i agree :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

yall still cruzn n san marco Slow?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

what up alex tell leo i said thanks 4 da hook up


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 16 2007, 08:46 PM~7919842
> *what up alex tell leo i said thanks 4 da hook up
> *


how much$$ saved/


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

saved $28.00 2 pairs 4 50 bucks :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

RICH!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

some what i have lunch money 2morrow


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 16 2007, 07:40 PM~7919806
> *yall still cruzn n san marco Slow?
> *


if they do we going


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 16 2007, 08:52 PM~7919885
> *saved $28.00 2 pairs 4 50 bucks :thumbsup:
> *


SO IT TOOK 2 PAIRS 2 MAKE U 1?...........J/K :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 16 2007, 08:58 PM~7919933
> *if they do we going
> *


YEP,LAMARK BEEN WAITN


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 16 2007, 07:59 PM~7919939
> *SO IT TOOK 2 PAIRS 2 MAKE U 1?...........J/K :biggrin:
> *


no cut the other pair and made shoes 4 da kids :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

going to bed


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

YEA, UR FROM MONOTOPLIS :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

anyone know where I can get a 42 sunroof here in Austin


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 16 2007, 09:07 PM~7919993
> *going to bed
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@May 16 2007, 09:08 PM~7920005
> *anyone know where I can get a 42 sunroof here in Austin
> *


TEXAS TOPS


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

this is me


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

They told me only 38 not 42 but will call again tomorrow.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

MIGHT HAVE 2 ORDER :dunno:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@May 16 2007, 08:12 PM~7920033
> *They told me only 38 not 42 but will call again tomorrow.
> *


42'S ARE DISCONTINUED 38 IS THE BIGGEST STANDARD SIZE MOONROOF !! 42'S COME OFF 80'S LINCOLN AND SOME CADILLACS !! CHECK YOUR LOCAL WRECKING YARD .


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

got you homie thanks for the info,got the euro on and ready!! need the sunroof now. :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

got all led working tail light,side makers alredy ordered the white face gauges with geen led to match da alpine stereo


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@May 16 2007, 08:40 PM~7920231
> *got all led working tail light,side makers alredy ordered the white face gauges with geen led to match da alpine stereo
> *


DAMN HOMIE LET THESE FOOLS WITH CUTLASS'S AND REGAL'S CATCH UP !! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@May 16 2007, 08:34 PM~7920177
> *got you homie thanks for the info,got the euro on and ready!! need the sunroof now. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 16 2007, 10:00 PM~7919948
> *YEP,LAMARK BEEN WAITN
> *


waitn for what?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 17 2007, 04:49 PM~7926247
> *waitn for what?
> *











ME NAKED......................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
................TU MADRE.........................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

YA'LL COMING TO THE CAR WASH HOMIES...........MIRACLES CAR WASH AT, ADVANCE AUTO PARTS ON SLAUGHTER @ SOUTH 1ST
COME ON OUT FOOLS.......................ALEX U STILL BRINGING YOUR 
LOLO..................MIKLO BRING YOUR LINC BIATCH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

cant, car iz n shop,hood


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 17 2007, 08:11 PM~7926823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO hno: hno: :barf: :barf: :nosad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what everybody :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 18 2007, 12:11 PM~7930863
> *what everybody :wave: :biggrin:
> *



Hey, what's up?? saw the pictures! ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

For some reason, it wouldn't let me email you back....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@May 18 2007, 01:00 PM~7931156
> *Hey, what's up??  saw the pictures! !  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> For some reason, it wouldn't let me email you back....
> *


  thats weird i wonder why :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

where u at bitch????????? :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 17 2007, 06:22 PM~7926877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHOS GOING TO MAKE IT ????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 18 2007, 04:33 PM~7932696
> *where u at bitch????????? :biggrin:
> *


RIGHT HERE FOOL............ :angry:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 17 2007, 07:22 PM~7926877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn aint nobody going to my uncles question!!!! :angry:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

ANY GOOD PINSTRIPERS HERE IN AUSTIN ??


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 18 2007, 09:26 PM~7933876
> *ANY GOOD PINSTRIPERS HERE IN AUSTIN ??
> *



not in austin but i know one in houston :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 18 2007, 09:26 PM~7933876
> *ANY GOOD PINSTRIPERS HERE IN AUSTIN ??
> *


yea,thers a guy thats mobil named Mikey ill c if i can get his #


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 18 2007, 08:37 PM~7933926
> *yea,thers a guy thats mobil named Mikey ill c if i can get his #
> *


YOU GOING TO MAKE IT........... :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 17 2007, 09:10 PM~7927435
> *cant, car iz n shop,hood
> *


 :dunno: what time 2 what time?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 18 2007, 08:40 PM~7933953
> *:dunno: what time 2 what time?
> *


8:45 TILL CANT TAKE IT KNOW MORE :biggrin: :burn: :burn: :burn: LOL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ill c whats up. rocky suppose 2 work on his car here 2marrow


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 18 2007, 08:37 PM~7933926
> *yea,thers a guy thats mobil named Mikey ill c if i can get his #
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 18 2007, 08:48 PM~7934006
> *ill c whats up. rocky suppose 2 work on his car here 2marrow
> *


AIGHT....................... :uh: ROCKY AND WORK IN THE SAME SENTENCE :uh: :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

yea i understand ur confussion   :burn:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 18 2007, 08:58 PM~7934064
> *yea i understand ur confussion     :burn:
> *


HAHA......................HIS MADRE.............. :biggrin:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

NICE...................... :thumbsup:


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 18 2007, 09:26 PM~7933876
> *ANY GOOD PINSTRIPERS HERE IN AUSTIN ??
> *


what about that guy that stays in bastrop or lockhart/that did pablos stripes


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

hey guys I just baught a 97 lincoln town car supper clean and low millege, I was thinking of putting some center gold 14'7 ,is anything going to rub by the way the car is champaign color


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sancho12000_@May 18 2007, 11:19 PM~7934623
> *hey guys I just baught a 97 lincoln town car supper clean and low millege, I was thinking of putting some center gold 14'7 ,is anything going to rub by the way the car is champaign color
> *


\
nah it shouldnt.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@May 18 2007, 10:28 PM~7934239
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn that looks good, cant wait till i get the rest of thechrome back.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sancho12000_@May 18 2007, 11:19 PM~7934623
> *hey guys I just baught a 97 lincoln town car supper clean and low millege, I was thinking of putting some center gold 14'7 ,is anything going to rub by the way the car is champaign color
> *



just run 175 70 14's tires  
the 185's look like balloons :uh:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sancho12000_@May 18 2007, 10:13 PM~7934578
> *what about that guy that stays in bastrop or lockhart/that did pablos stripes
> *


YOU HAVE HIS NUMBER ??


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sancho12000_@May 18 2007, 10:19 PM~7934623
> *hey guys I just baught a 97 lincoln town car supper clean and low millege, I was thinking of putting some center gold 14'7 ,is anything going to rub by the way the car is champaign color
> *


YOU MIGHT HAVE TO GRIND A LITTLE ON THE CALIPER !! 175.75.14'S ARE MORE NARROW THAN THE 175.70.14'S


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

The size of the tire will not determine on whether or not the caliper rubs. Also a 175/75/14 is taller than a 175/70/14.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@May 20 2007, 10:54 AM~7940905
> *The size of the tire will not determine on whether or not the caliper rubs.  Also a 175/75/14 is taller than a 175/70/14.
> *


HE SAID 14X7S I ASUME HES TALKING ABOUT RIMS !! AND THE 175.75 LOOKS TALLER BECAUSE THERE MORE NARROW THAN THE 175.70'S . I WAS REFERING TO WHAT UNIQUE27 SAID !!


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 20 2007, 11:20 AM~7941006
> *HE SAID 14X7S  I ASUME HES TALKING ABOUT RIMS  !! AND THE 175.75 LOOKS TALLER BECAUSE THERE MORE NARROW THAN THE 175.70'S . I WAS REFERING TO WHAT UNIQUE27 SAID !!
> *


The 175/75 doesn't LOOK taller than the 175/70, it IS taller than the 175/70.
It's real simple..... First number is WIDTH of tire and second number is aspect ratio (HEIGHT) of tire, and third number is rim size.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@May 20 2007, 12:20 PM~7941208
> *The 175/75 doesn't LOOK taller than the 175/70, it IS taller than the 175/70.
> It's real simple.....  First number is WIDTH of tire and second number is aspect ratio (HEIGHT) of tire, and third number is rim size.
> *











NO SHIT GENIUS !! </span></span>


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

JUST ROLL 13X7!!! NOTHING ELSE :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*+May 20 2007, 10:02 AM~7940710-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right. You would think this is common knowledge but some retards say shit like.............well, the shit you said. Quit typin' and you won't be wrong so much.
Put me next to the average person and I'm not that bright, but put me next to you and you're right, I'm a fuckin' genius. Thank you. :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@May 20 2007, 01:46 PM~7941505
> *You're right.  You would think this is common knowledge but some retards say shit like.............well, the shit you said.  Quit typin' and you won't be wrong so much.
> Put me next to the average person and I'm not that bright, but put me next to you and you're right, I'm a fuckin' genius.  Thank you. :thumbsup:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

my myspace


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 20 2007, 01:52 PM~7941525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 
You get so mad, I bet your face is all red.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@May 20 2007, 01:54 PM~7941532
> *:roflmao:
> You get so mad, I bet your face is all red.
> *


OK OPIE !! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 20 2007, 02:02 PM~7941562
> *OK OPIE !!  :biggrin:
> *


My wife had to tell me who Opie is. You're showing your age grandpa. Had you called me skreech, I'd known who you're talking about. But I get it, I'm a goofy white boy. 
That's pretty original :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 20 2007, 02:02 PM~7941562
> *OK OPIE !!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 20 2007, 02:31 PM~7941699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Throw a beard on that kid & you've got a class picture of me from middle school.


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

And a Wilson Shirt TOO


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@May 20 2007, 02:25 PM~7941675
> *My wife had to tell me who Opie is.  You're showing your age grandpa. Had you called me skreech, I'd known who you're talking about.  But I get it, I'm a goofy white boy.
> That's pretty original  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@May 20 2007, 02:59 PM~7941840
> *And a Wilson Shirt TOO
> *


Hell yeah. I found a high school pic of myself standing next to my bike & car w/ my Wilson shirt, pleated dickies, prison slippers and long hair.
I bet I start dressin' like that again once I go thru my mid-life crisis. :cheesy:


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 20 2007, 03:04 PM~7941875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You're pretty good at expressing your feelings thru pictures. What else can you do? :wow:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@May 20 2007, 03:10 PM~7941909
> *You're pretty good at expressing your feelings thru pictures.  What else can you do? :wow:
> *


GO TO THE PARK THIS SUMMER AND ILL TELL YOU !! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 20 2007, 03:13 PM~7941924
> *Come to my house and I'll show you !!  :biggrin:
> *


It's not that kind of party homeboy. :scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@May 20 2007, 02:51 PM~7941794
> *Throw a beard on that kid & you've got a class picture of me from middle school.
> *


A BEARD IN MIDDLE SCHOOL !! :wow: DAMN HOW MANY TIMES DID YOU REPEAT THE SAME GRADE GENIUS !! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 20 2007, 03:17 PM~7941945
> *A BEARD IN MIDDLE SCHOOL !! :wow: DAMN HOW MANY TIMES DID YOU REPEAT THE SAME GRADE GENIUS !!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Shit....I was born with a receding hairline.
Graduated right on time tho. Member.......I'm a fuckin' genius. That's why I know how to read a tire correctly. :twak:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@May 20 2007, 03:21 PM~7941968
> *Shit....I was born with a receding hairline.
> Graduated right on time tho.  Member.......I'm a fuckin' genius. That's why I know how to read a tire correctly. :twak:
> *











LIAR YOU CALLED N.T.B. !! I GOT PICS !! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 20 2007, 03:24 PM~7941985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I was rollin' 13's & juice years before you got the thought that it would be cool to have a lolo.

BTW. Never stop posting that pic. It gets funnier every time. :roflmao: 




















:loco:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

AND YOUR STILL BUILDING JUNK !! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 20 2007, 03:32 PM~7942019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


All day, every day.


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

Where's BYMYSELF512512 at? I wanna know when this mythical hopper of his is coming out for it's 15 minutes of fame. :cheesy:

Unfortunately I'm not gonna be joining you at the park for a hop-off because I predict that your ride will hop higher than mine.

I also predict that 6 months later it'll be for sale on Craigslist.


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Dam! Lets all chill,we will all see each other at the park this summer :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

damn, i alwayz miss da good chit :biggrin:


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 20 2007, 05:58 PM~7942871
> *damn, i alwayz miss da good chit :biggrin:
> *


Jump on in, the waters warm. :biggrin:

Just don't piss off 512 guy, he'll clown your ride. :loco:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:loco: al of ya................KEEP AUSTIN WEIRD :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

not to pick sides but ive known 512 for many years and he has had some of the cleanest rides around, none of us would like some snot nosed lil kid talking like they know it all. theres ways to make your point without any smart-ass remarks.
this isnt pointed at anyone just making a point.
im sure we can all get along. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@May 20 2007, 04:49 PM~7942431
> *Where's BYMYSELF512512 at?  I wanna know when this mythical hopper of his is coming out for it's 15 minutes of fame. :cheesy:
> 
> Unfortunately I'm not gonna be joining you at the park for a hop-off because I predict that your ride will hop higher than mine.
> ...











YOU WANT SOME COME GET SOME !!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook_@May 20 2007, 06:35 PM~7943189
> *not to pick sides but ive known 512 for many years and he has had some of the cleanest rides around, none of us would like some snot nosed lil kid talking like they know it all. theres ways to make your point without any smart-ass remarks.
> this isnt pointed at anyone just making a point.
> im sure we can all get along. :biggrin:
> *


WHAT OG ERNIE !!  FUCKIN WITH THESE NEW BOOTYS !! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 20 2007, 06:40 PM~7943226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where's that car now? :scrutinize: 



















exactly.


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@May 20 2007, 06:35 PM~7943189
> *not to pick sides but ive known 512 for many years and he has had some of the cleanest rides around, none of us would like some snot nosed lil kid talking like they know it all. theres ways to make your point without any smart-ass remarks.
> this isnt pointed at anyone just making a point.
> im sure we can all get along. :biggrin:
> *


You're right, 512 guy's way to mature to make smart-ass comments.
Maybe you should go back and read thru some of these posts before you try to make your homie out to be some kind of saint. Just a suggestion.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@May 20 2007, 06:50 PM~7943294
> *Where's that car now? :scrutinize:
> exactly.
> *


ITS CLOSE BY !! STOP BEING A BITCH AND COME SEE ME THIS SUMMER AT THE PARK !!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@May 20 2007, 04:49 PM~7942431
> *Where's BYMYSELF512512 at?  I wanna know when this mythical hopper of his is coming out for it's 15 minutes of fame. :cheesy:
> 
> Unfortunately I'm not gonna be joining you at the park for a hop-off because I predict that your ride will hop higher than mine.
> ...


YOU MUST LIKE THE ABUSE YOU WHORE !! YOU WANT TO KNOW WERE IM AT !! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 20 2007, 07:05 PM~7943402
> *ITS CLOSE BY !! STOP BEING A BITCH AND COME SEE ME THIS SUMMER AT THE PARK !!
> *


Oh shit, here we go with the name calling. Panties bunchin' up?

Yes Yes, you're #1, we get it. 
Here's the problem with haters like you.......I corrected you earlier and you get all pissed off. So I fuck with you a little more and you get more pissed off and so you start clownin' my ride. Now you've reduced yourself to calling names. Go back and read the previous posts. That feeling you're having is called SHAME.  
Bullshit with you later BYMYSELF512GUY or whichever identity your using right now.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@May 20 2007, 07:19 PM~7943514
> *Oh shit, here we go with the name calling.  Panties bunchin' up?
> 
> Yes Yes, you're #1, we get it.
> ...


NO ONE IS PISSED OFF !! YOU CAME ON HERE ASKING FOR ME !!  JUST BECAUSE I USED PROFANITY DOES NOT MEAN I PISSED OFF. TATER !! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@May 20 2007, 07:19 PM~7943514
> *Oh shit, here we go with the name calling.  Panties bunchin' up?
> 
> Yes Yes, you're #1, we get it.
> ...


OK CULLOZ ONLY !! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

damn :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 20 2007, 07:32 PM~7943608
> *OK CULLOZ ONLY !!  :biggrin:
> *


You're fuckin' up homie. You need to keep your personal beef PERSONAL. Bringing clubs into it is the wrong thing to do. I have nothin' but respect for Individuals. They're a top of the line club and wouldn't disrespect them just cause you're a pric. Now I see you have no boundaries so I'm gonna have to cut off the friendly shit talkin'.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@May 20 2007, 07:45 PM~7943712
> *You're fuckin' up homie.  You need to keep your personal beef PERSONAL. Bringing clubs into it is the wrong thing to do.  I have nothin' but respect for Individuals.  They're a top of the line club and wouldn't disrespect them just cause you're a pric. Now I see you have no boundaries so I'm gonna have to cut off the friendly shit talkin'.
> *


YOUR FUCKING UP!! AND IM NOT YOUR HOMIE !! WHAT DID YOU MEAN BYMYSELF512 THEN ??


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:uh: too much beef goin on


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

hey alex is every thing ok? :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 20 2007, 09:11 PM~7943907
> *:uh: too much beef goin on
> *


r u hungery again, i got tube steak 4ya :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 20 2007, 09:17 PM~7943959
> *hey alex is every thing ok? :dunno:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 20 2007, 10:18 PM~7943966
> *r u hungery again, i got tube steak 4ya :biggrin:
> *


i'll pass i just ate ribs and shrimp :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 20 2007, 10:23 PM~7944015
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 20 2007, 09:30 PM~7944079
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanx 4 da help 2day,watching my kids :angel:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

holla at ya'll, got work in a few hours :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 20 2007, 10:32 PM~7944098
> *thanx 4 da help 2day,watching my kids :angel:
> *


 no problem! that will be 1.49 for the tacos(4 tacos), and 5.99 per hour per kid :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ill take it off of what u owe 4 gettin da car off ya :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 20 2007, 10:39 PM~7944170
> *ill take it off of what u owe 4 gettin da    car off ya :biggrin:
> *


 :0 burn


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Trouble starts in this post!!

what up alex, lamark? how did the wash go?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 20 2007, 09:42 PM~7944194
> *:0 burn
> *


 :burn: its getting hot n here.....................haha


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 20 2007, 10:43 PM~7944206
> *Trouble starts in this post!!
> 
> what up alex, lamark? how did the wash go?
> *


it was ok


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 20 2007, 09:43 PM~7944206
> *Trouble starts in this post!!
> 
> what up alex, lamark? how did the wash go?
> *


 :dunno: wasnt there


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up everyone


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 20 2007, 10:47 PM~7944251
> *whats up everyone
> *


did u go to the park


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

it was dead.. it was just me and f...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

old school picture


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

ok holla fellows


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave: c ya laterz


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 20 2007, 09:45 PM~7944237
> *:dunno: wasnt there
> *



did y still have it? where was u?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 20 2007, 09:49 PM~7944285
> *ok holla fellows
> *


good night big dog


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 20 2007, 09:50 PM~7944291
> *did y still have it? where was u?
> *


it was pretty tight.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

man i got hostile up in here


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 20 2007, 07:47 PM~7943734
> *YOUR FUCKING UP!! AND IM NOT YOUR HOMIE !! WHAT DID YOU MEAN BYMYSELF512 THEN ??
> *


Every other post of yours is "lets go to the park", "meet me at the park". Your full screen name is ATTHEPARKBYMYSELF512. If you'll notice, there's no reference to your club in any of my posts. You've clowned on my ride and my club just cause you take everything to heart. :thumbsdown:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

73 monte,saw your car at Joe lookin good! :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

thanx bro, joes put n alot of work n hours n2 it


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

whaasssssaaapoonninggg :dunno:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 21 2007, 06:47 AM~7946112
> *thanx bro, joes put n alot of work n hours n2 it
> *



so you almost done with the hood or it is done? :dunno:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up everyone?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

sup hondro
how was the car wash


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 20 2007, 09:45 PM~7944237
> *:dunno: wasnt there
> *


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

i know just messes arround


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

WTH Bobby

Jthang98, Lac of Respect


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@May 21 2007, 03:34 PM~7949407
> *WTH Bobby
> 
> Jthang98, Lac of Respect
> *


  what??????????????? :dunno:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

is a joke


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:0 ooooooooooooookay :loco:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up ppls


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

a do u strill have them pre reg from denver avalible i know some 1 who will want them 4 h-town he need 2 of them


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

i think i have 1 left,ask OZ


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

u wanna get sell it (how much)


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

got 2 see if u can transfer 1st(ban or entry?)


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

entry :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what they cost me car or bike


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

will u b at joes tomorrow


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

(bike) i want him to check da power balls


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WILL B AROUND LUCHE I STARTED WORKING IN TOWN


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

why whats wrong?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

NOTHING AND HE HAS TO FINISH WELDING THEM


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

cool, thanx 4 da flowers 4 my mom :angel:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

NO PROB  I HAVE TO GO BUY JESS SOME SHE LIKED THE 2 THEY SMELLED SOOOOOOOOOOOOO GOOD NOW SHE WANT SOME I TOLD 4 MOTHERS DAY HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

LOVE DA PICK BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

what up rock


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

what up big alex


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WHATS UP U READY TO DO DA PINSTRIPING ON DA SPIDERMAN


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what up big perm ......i mean big pablo :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

A WHAT DO U TINK ABOUT 400.00 A FAMILY AT A BEACH HOUSE FOR 5 DAYS


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 21 2007, 08:05 PM~7951266
> *WHATS UP U READY TO DO DA PINSTRIPING ON DA SPIDERMAN
> *


dont you already have striping on it?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

a little step, but i think we can do it , you?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

JUST A LIL WANT MORE WANT SOME BRIGHT COLORS ON IT


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 21 2007, 08:08 PM~7951300
> *A WHAT DO U TINK ABOUT 400.00 A FAMILY AT A BEACH HOUSE FOR 5 DAYS
> *


maybe if its not at the peak of the season. During spring break, i think we paid 800 bucks for 4 days. and thats south padre.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

YEA NO GOING OUT 2 EAT EVERY DAY BUT I THANK WE CAN DO IT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 21 2007, 08:10 PM~7951318
> *dont you already have striping on it?
> *


no thats manuels


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 21 2007, 08:12 PM~7951347
> *YEA NO GOING OUT 2 EAT EVERY DAY BUT I THANK WE CAN DO IT
> *


same here


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 21 2007, 08:11 PM~7951336
> *JUST A LIL WANT MORE WANT SOME BRIGHT COLORS ON IT
> *



i got to look at to see the style of the stripping to match or it will look funky with 2 different styles on it. It s like listening to country and rap and the same time. it just dont mix homie.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

10-4


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 21 2007, 08:14 PM~7951366
> *i got to look at to see the style of the stripping to match or it will look funky with 2 different styles on it.  It s like listening to country and rap and the same time.  it just dont mix homie.
> *


all my xs live n crenshaw............rap/country :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

i should recieve by the end of the week my gold and silver leaf. Im going to start messing with that and see how hard it is.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WAY PAST MY BED TIME GOING TO BED :wave:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 21 2007, 08:16 PM~7951396
> *10-4
> *



i ll check on lil for a pic of your bike and check it out. Oh yeah before you got to china express scott left about 15 before you got there.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOO NOW EVERY 1 WANTS TO GET ON


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

DAMN THATS DATS DU SPOT


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

COOL PEACE OUT GUYS


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

WHATS UP EVERYONE


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

what up big dog


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 21 2007, 08:37 PM~7951596
> *what up big dog
> *



nothing bored at work..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

just sayin what up to everyone but i'm goin to bed


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 21 2007, 08:47 PM~7951695
> *just sayin what up to everyone but i'm goin to bed
> *



good night


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@May 21 2007, 04:40 AM~7946022
> *Every other post of yours is "lets go to the park", "meet me at the park".  Your full screen name is ATTHEPARKBYMYSELF512. If you'll notice, there's no reference to your club in any of my posts. You've clowned on my ride and my club just cause you take everything to heart. :thumbsdown:
> *











DOES THIS LOOK LIKE I TAKE EVERYTHING TO HEART ?? :biggrin:


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

does anbody do gold plating here in austin or in the s.a


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

I know southwest chrome in san anto does.
I also have a number for this dude here in town that does electo-gold plating too.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

A Ricky Are u going to this or any KOP


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

alex how is mom doing? :angel:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

shes better, :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@May 22 2007, 02:21 PM~7956225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 not i said the black guy


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

What up Lamark,you gonna get a car to ride to the h-town show?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@May 22 2007, 04:46 PM~7958004
> *What up Lanark,you gonna get a car to ride to the h-town show?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HE SAID LENARK...............


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 22 2007, 12:16 AM~7953608
> *I know southwest chrome in san anto does.
> I also have a number for this dude here in town that does electo-gold plating too.
> *


is he expensive


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sancho12000_@May 22 2007, 10:06 PM~7959768
> *is he expensive
> *


which one?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@May 22 2007, 06:46 PM~7958004
> *What up Lamark,you gonna get a car to ride to the h-town show?
> *


yea i need a truck for houston show


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^to da top


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 23 2007, 12:12 AM~7960655
> *which one?
> *


the one in austin


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up everyone


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

wtf!!!!!!!!!!!pg 3 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 24 2007, 09:40 AM~7969417
> *:uh:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up every1


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what up peeps


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 21 2007, 08:05 PM~7951892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

THAT YEAR MAKES A REAL NICE CONVERT.... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 24 2007, 07:17 PM~7973385
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@May 24 2007, 08:20 PM~7973415
> *THAT YEAR MAKES A REAL NICE CONVERT.... :biggrin:
> *


THANX BRO


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sancho12000_@May 21 2007, 08:12 PM~7952007
> *does anbody do gold plating here in austin or in the s.a
> *




*FLACO INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB SAN ANTONIO VP
FLACO'S 24K GOLD PLATING 210-264-7338*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 25 2007, 09:12 AM~7976655
> *
> 
> FLACO INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB SAN ANTONIO VP
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

do i see tino? :scrutinize:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 25 2007, 10:08 AM~7976959
> *do i see tino? :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

what up big dog


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave: wat up


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

Hondro What time is the meeting tonite


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

CANCELLD GRAD PARTY(MEMBERS)


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

Congrats to my boy raymond


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

who wanna ride?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ill go bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

u gonna bounce, da bike , or both? :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

FOR SALE...

Reds Pro pump alum. block prestolite motor old school marz. head completely plumbed w/ single alum. dump...
fully works just bolt it in and run hoses

have a couple xtra hoses to go with it

$125 :0 

ps blk on blk, no chrome all muscle hits real nice


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 28 2007, 02:48 PM~7993272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 27 2007, 05:41 PM~7989070
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i am down


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 28 2007, 03:35 PM~7993452
> *i am down
> *


i can probley make it


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 28 2007, 05:49 PM~7994494
> *i can probley make it
> *


i know U can.... its on a sunday*undefined U*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 28 2007, 06:56 PM~7994516
> *i know U can.... its on a sundayundefined U
> *


i guess ur right :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

hello


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: 
make sure you bring Big Rick so he can be the anchor man for the tug of war


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

hell ya no doubt ,if hes not asleep :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 29 2007, 09:37 AM~7998805
> *hell ya no doubt ,if hes not asleep :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 29 2007, 09:37 AM~7998805
> *hell ya no doubt ,if hes not asleep :biggrin:
> *



just tell him the new miss univerese will be here.
that will wake him up lol!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

What up kop any 1 going 2 sa 4 da show hit me up if u going


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i would like to goo. but i dont think i can


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@May 29 2007, 12:42 PM~8000191
> *just tell him the new miss univerese will be here.
> that will wake him up lol!!! :roflmao:
> *



funny.


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 10, 2003)

sup


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

nice pics big dog


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 29 2007, 06:05 PM~8002265
> *nice pics big dog
> *



thanks.. i want pictures of them girls from the stripp


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

\oooooooooooooyea :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i am in love. 

*stipper*


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

hahaha yes i am


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 29 2007, 06:16 PM~8002334
> *i am in love.
> 
> stipper</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>whats that........stipper :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 29 2007, 03:59 PM~8001501
> *What up kop any 1 going 2 sa 4 da show hit me up if u going
> *


manwhen i wanted to every1said no, now im going 2 goerge lopez :angry:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 29 2007, 06:16 PM~8002334
> *i am in love.
> 
> STRIP</span> clubs and get ur azz into night school *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 29 2007, 08:36 PM~8003472
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> stay ur azz out the STRIP clubs and get ur azz into night school
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 29 2007, 08:03 PM~8003117
> *whats that........stipper :biggrin:
> *



damn lol i am tripping.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

my new sits


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

looks good big dog, should of let Joe put that silver :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

nice ricky


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 30 2007, 12:01 PM~8007611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice SITS?


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

is that Gaytor


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@May 30 2007, 02:18 PM~8008620
> *is that Gaytor
> *



naw..


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

looking good big rick :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 30 2007, 06:02 PM~8010324
> *looking good big rick :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS..


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 30 2007, 11:01 AM~8007611
> *
> 
> 
> ...











LOOKS NICE !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

when we going back 2 landing foooo


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 30 2007, 06:25 PM~8010462
> *when we going back 2 landing foooo
> *



friday night if you want


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

What up Big J Got word yet on the ride


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

I SEE YOU ACOSTA512 !! :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Seeing whats popping in da ATX


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@May 30 2007, 06:02 PM~8010652
> *What up Big J Got word yet on the ride
> *


SSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !! :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

oopppsss


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

http://i8.tinypic.com/4y9hi08.jpg Richards old work back in 94


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@May 30 2007, 06:37 PM~8010875
> *http://i8.tinypic.com/4y9hi08.jpg Richards old work back in 94
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 30 2007, 01:01 PM~8007611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good Rick. I wonder where u got the ideal for ur seats from :dunno:









:thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 30 2007, 07:55 PM~8010616
> *friday night if you want
> *


I'm there! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 30 2007, 09:26 PM~8011735
> *looks good Rick. I wonder where u got the ideal for ur seats from :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


FUNNY..


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

props to big david, for being in that vid


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

What's up peeps


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 31 2007, 12:09 AM~8012917
> *:0  :0
> 
> *


when wuz that made...montoplis all up n there


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 31 2007, 12:09 AM~8012917
> *:0  :0
> 
> *


Not a bad jam either!!!Congrats


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

CARLOS's crew from TOP DOLLAR RECORDS

TOM GROW <fairway ghetto apartments, montop bridge, 

TERI RD<my old block


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 28 2007, 09:27 AM~7991760
> *$100.00
> IF SOLD BY THIS FRI. NIGHT :0*


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

way to go big d looking nice in da video  uffin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

WHATS UP EVERY1


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 31 2007, 01:23 PM~8016450
> *I WILL LET IT GO FOR $100.00
> IF SOLD BY THIS FRI. NIGHT :0
> *


ITS SOLD


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 31 2007, 08:31 PM~8018903
> *ITS SOLD
> *


RRIICCCCCCCHHHHHHHHHHHH :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 1 2007, 08:53 AM~8022376
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


SUP 73MONTE???? :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what it dew????????where u at? :wave:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 30 2007, 11:09 PM~8012917
> *:0  :0
> 
> *


HEY ANYONE......HOW CAN I SEE THIS VID. ??????


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 1 2007, 09:15 AM~8022522
> *what it dew????????where u at? :wave:
> *


IM IN THE SHOP WORKIN ON REVELATIONZ 83 FOR SEPT 16 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 1 2007, 09:40 AM~8022705
> *HEY ANYONE......HOW CAN I SEE THIS VID. ??????
> *


CLICK ON IT RAYRAY.....................WHAT A DORK!!!!!!!!!!! :twak: :twak:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Jun 1 2007, 10:48 AM~8022774
> *IM IN THE SHOP WORKIN ON REVELATIONZ 83 FOR SEPT 16  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


that'll work, u think it'll b done n time? :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 1 2007, 10:40 AM~8022705
> *HEY ANYONE......HOW CAN I SEE THIS VID. ??????
> *


did u get it 2 wrk


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

what it do alex


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jun 1 2007, 11:04 AM~8022890
> *what it do alex
> *


hey i needthat $$,or u going w/ us


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

u wanna go right now


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

cant whenmona gets here 20 min+


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

thats cool ill be here at da house 4 bout 2 hrs


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jun 1 2007, 11:09 AM~8022923
> *thats cool ill be here at da house 4 bout 2 hrs
> *


ill call when ready :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

cool


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 1 2007, 11:01 AM~8022864
> *that'll work, u think it'll b done n time? :thumbsup:
> *



should be :0 with all the late nights going into her :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 1 2007, 11:40 AM~8022705
> *HEY ANYONE......HOW CAN I SEE THIS VID. ??????
> *


click on the first one


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what up peeps :biggrin: dark mexican in the house


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 1 2007, 07:07 PM~8025146
> *whats up
> *


u goin to the strip tonight?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

dont know dont have the money.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

u suk :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 1 2007, 07:12 PM~8025170
> *dont know dont have the money.
> *


all u need is a twinty twin twin for one lap dance :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 1 2007, 07:20 PM~8025220
> *u suk :biggrin:
> *


that's what i'm sayin :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 1 2007, 06:21 PM~8025223
> *that's what i'm sayin :uh:
> *


u 2 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

hey alex i'm goin to SA tomorrow after work to check the bike out if u want to go


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what time u getting back??


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

b4 the show :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

time?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 1 2007, 07:28 PM~8025262
> *time?
> *


well i should be off work around 1 or 2 so i say 4


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ill ride,how u getting 2 da show?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 1 2007, 07:35 PM~8025290
> *ill ride,how u getting 2 da show?
> *


My car


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

u want 2 ride?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 1 2007, 07:37 PM~8025305
> *u want 2 ride?
> *


yea i guess i'll be meetin my date there


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

HOUSTON MIC PASS
<embed src="http://lads.myspace.com/videos/vplayer.swf" flashvars="m=2023222114&type=video" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="430" height="346"></embed>
Add to My Profile |  More Videos


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what time u meetinng


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

My Webpage


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 1 2007, 07:40 PM~8025325
> * what time u meetinng
> *


dont know. i have to call her


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 1 2007, 06:39 PM~8025320
> *HOUSTON MIC PASS
> <embed src="http://lads.myspace.com/videos/vplayer.swf" flashvars="m=2023222114&type=video" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="430" height="346"></embed>
> Add to My Profile |   More Videos
> *


wtf :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 1 2007, 07:41 PM~8025339
> *wtf :uh:
> *


never mind that, i was tryin to post a video


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

which 1?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:uh: HOUSTON MIC PASS
[/quote]


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> :uh: HOUSTON MIC PASS


[/quote]
nnever herd of it, by who?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

nnever herd of it, by who?
[/quote]
by lil flip, big hawk, chingo bling, mic d, magno, bun b, and more peeps


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey i was thinkin if the knights want to show up to that show in houston sunday to help us with points for the show tour? just with a couple of bikes. just a question


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

REMEMBER the show starts at 8. alex can i ride with yall to the show?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 1 2007, 06:57 PM~8025442
> *REMEMBER the show starts at 8.  alex can i ride with yall to the show?
> *


 :thumbsup: were going 2 b there by 7


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 1 2007, 06:56 PM~8025434
> *Hey i was thinkin if the knights want to show up to that show in houston sunday to help us with points for the show tour? just with a couple of bikes. just a question
> *


i have to work


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 1 2007, 06:58 PM~8025449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


iz that part of WEGO tour


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ill bback n 10


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

wwThis show is an offical "*FULL POINTS*" event of the WEGO WORLD TOUR!!








Sorry thats the wrong show but on the same day. I mean this one at the reliant center


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 1 2007, 08:01 PM~8025466
> *iz that part of WEGO tour
> *


nope sorry wrong show :uh: but it looks good :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

party 104.9 car show full points. last full points show b4 los mag car show


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ill go if any 1 wants to go bro


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 1 2007, 10:03 AM~8022882
> *did u get it 2 wrk
> *


IT WONT WORK ON MY COMPUTER :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 2 2007, 12:13 PM~8028473
> *IT WONT WORK ON MY COMPUTER :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



might need to change the security settings on your internet browser.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 2 2007, 09:03 PM~8030456
> *
> 
> 
> ...



no room for switches?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up everyone. i had lots of fun last night


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

TRINI,SAMMY,ERIC CAMARILLO,SAL,MANDO,MARK, JUST TO NAME A FEW ARE THEY STILL LOW RIDIN ??


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

LOOKING NICE RICK


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

sup alex...hows the rain?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jun 3 2007, 08:03 PM~8035007
> *sup alex...hows the rain?
> *


bright n loud :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 3 2007, 04:26 PM~8033538
> *whats up everyone.  i had lots of fun last night
> *


yea me too :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

how wuz da ride hm?????? :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

What up a-town what's da news 4 2day


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:dunno: what u got


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

going for a cruz :nicoderm:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 2 2007, 08:58 PM~8030419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn your movin alonng. Good work


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE PIC....BIKER IN A LOLO :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jun 3 2007, 12:23 AM~8031392
> *no room for switches?
> *


theres alwayz room 4 :worship: switches


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jun 4 2007, 03:28 PM~8040140
> *NICE PIC....BIKER IN A LOLO :biggrin:
> *


were da same but different :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

nice pic :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

nice pictures


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

hit the switch!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

does anyone want to hit up these shows


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

[SIZE=7man i already told ya which 1s i plan on going 2. ya need 2 start listening :angry: :twak: :nono: :buttkick: [/SIZE]


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 3 2007, 10:29 PM~8035649
> *how wuz da ride hm?????? :thumbsup:
> *


wet but with the nose up and ass down :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i am so bored


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 4 2007, 09:53 PM~8042661
> *wet but with the nose up and ass down :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


change dat hose yet


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i want something like this. but i want gray


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

all u 2 do wuz say so :twak:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 4 2007, 11:07 PM~8042789
> *change dat hose yet
> *


yep :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 4 2007, 03:26 PM~8040120
> *going for a cruz :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 4 2007, 09:17 PM~8042862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT NICE


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

*whats up everyone*


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 3 2007, 03:27 PM~8033542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a rick where am i at?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Jun 5 2007, 08:31 PM~8049246
> *a rick where am i at?
> *



i dont know


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Jun 5 2007, 07:31 PM~8049246
> *a rick where am i at?
> *


at home with mommy................... :biggrin: :biggrin: lol squirt, i mean squid


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 5 2007, 08:20 PM~8049154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn,theres no junk n dat trunk :worship: :worship:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 5 2007, 08:48 PM~8049354
> *damn,theres no junk n dat trunk :worship:  :worship:
> *



right


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

whats up big dogg?


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 5 2007, 08:35 PM~8049276
> *i dont know
> *


u think when we go to h-town i can get some pics with some girls???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Jun 5 2007, 08:57 PM~8049413
> *u think when we go to h-town i can get some pics with some girls???
> *


need 2 ask ur mom,,shell kick ricks azz :wave: [/COLOR]


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Jun 5 2007, 08:57 PM~8049413
> *u think when we go to h-town i can get some pics with some girls???
> *


 ask your mom. i dont want her to tell me anything


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 5 2007, 10:06 PM~8049919
> *ask your mom.  i dont want her to tell me anything
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: TOLD YA


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 5 2007, 10:06 PM~8049919
> *ask your mom.  i dont want her to tell me anything
> *


ok


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

IS IT FRIDAY YET? :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

no


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 6 2007, 09:02 AM~8051912
> *IS IT FRIDAY YET? :biggrin:
> *



:ugh: i wish....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jun 6 2007, 10:54 AM~8052617
> *
> :ugh: i wish....
> *


like u wrk :roflmao: :roflmao: ......on LIL maybe.....j/k :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

whats up alex ? hows the car coming along ?  :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

good :thumbsup: just need da hood


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 6 2007, 11:21 AM~8052790
> *like u wrk :roflmao:  :roflmao: ......on LIL maybe.....j/k :biggrin:
> *



thats fucked up i do wrk...:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

i found it








hang on 








thats better :roflmao: :roflmao: :tongue:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jun 6 2007, 11:31 AM~8052851
> *thats fucked up i do wrk...:biggrin:
> *


work hard or hardley work.... :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 6 2007, 11:41 AM~8052903
> *work hard or hardley work.... :biggrin:
> *


work hard


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jun 6 2007, 11:45 AM~8052924
> *work hard
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 6 2007, 11:51 AM~8052968
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


u mean ass.... :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i work hard too


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 6 2007, 12:41 PM~8053287
> *i work hard too
> *


*u*dont work,xcept at hm,work ur right arm :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 6 2007, 12:50 PM~8053328
> *udont work,xcept at hm,work ur right arm :biggrin:
> *



Alex check you PM's....


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Finally gave my grandson his pedal car.. Today he is 2 years old! ! !


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Jun 6 2007, 01:26 PM~8053545
> *Finally gave my grandson his pedal car..  Today he is 2 years old! ! !
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
nice pix


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Here's his "cake" (brownies and gummy worms)
and him having fun...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> Here's his "cake" (brownies and gummy worms)
> and him having fun...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

My daughter too wasn't too sure about putting them in there, but everyone ate them even the adults...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> > Here's his "cake" (brownies and gummy worms)
> > and him having fun...
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 6 2007, 12:50 PM~8053328
> *udont work,xcept at hm,work ur right arm :biggrin:
> *



whats wrong with that


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Jun 6 2007, 02:42 PM~8053661
> *Here's his "cake" (brownies and gummy worms)
> and him having fun...
> 
> ...


mmmmmmmm i love worms


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

to sweet.. my teeth will be hurting.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 6 2007, 06:30 PM~8055551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man........ur alwayz hurtingback, feet n now ur teeth :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

damn, i guess i *hurt* his feelings :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

where the [email protected] u hiding? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

wuz reading 1st pages.............whats up


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 11 2007, 10:01 PM~7458078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn it looks stretched


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 7 2007, 12:46 PM~8060493
> *damn it looks stretched
> *


low-n-slow  

Man i rember the days that we(us in Knights) would roll 20+ deep on sat/sun, back b4 the youngen's now had licenses....man we had to roll creatively just to stay together....1st person would roll out,and 2nd in line would block on coming traffic(didnt matter who was 2nd) and rest of members would follow suit. 2nd would jump in back and so on thru the night....no bitchin, no different lil groups. everybody was a lowrider and everybody loved the samething...all the die hard rollers were out till bout 4am, flaco,alex,tino,john,jacob,stevie,rita,Me,sam,gary,josh& his bro,lockhart crew,no shirt rudy,tony....and many more just from knights.....

flaco got some nice old school Knights pix...some on his myspace.
where did all that time go?


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

no shirt Rudy lol


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jun 7 2007, 01:02 PM~8060583
> *low-n-slow
> 
> Man i rember the days that we(us in Knights) would roll 20+ deep on sat/sun, back b4 the youngen's now had licenses....man we had to roll creatively just to stay together....1st person would roll out,and 2nd in line would block on coming traffic(didnt matter who was 2nd) and rest of members would follow suit. 2nd would jump in back and so on thru the night....no bitchin, no different lil groups. everybody was a lowrider and everybody loved the samething...all the die hard rollers were out till bout 4am, flaco,alex,tino,john,jacob,stevie,rita,Me,sam,gary,josh& his bro,lockhart crew,no shirt rudy,tony....and many more just from knights.....
> ...


sounds like fun wish it was like that now..... :yessad:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

what up big p


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

free rootbeer floats at sonic from 8 to 12


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jun 7 2007, 05:38 PM~8061835
> *sounds like fun wish it was like that now..... :yessad:
> *


me too. sounds like the days back home in houston when i started lowriding


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jun 7 2007, 08:24 PM~8062701
> *free rootbeer floats at sonic from 8 to 12
> *


i almost fogot about that i better go b4 i go to bed :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 6 2007, 08:15 PM~8056159
> *damn, i guess i hurt his feelings :biggrin:
> *



naw. i got busy..


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

when are we going to have a bbq at the park?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 7 2007, 08:39 PM~8063054
> *when are we going to have a bbq at the park?
> *



Knights or Austin lowriders in general? i got $20 on some Que.....lmk :cheesy:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jun 7 2007, 08:49 PM~8063112
> *Knights or Austin lowriders in general? i got $20 on some Que.....lmk :cheesy:
> *



KNIGHTS.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 7 2007, 08:39 PM~8063054
> *when are we going to have a bbq at the park?
> *


probable aug. lowriders n austin n surroundn cities :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

WHAT UP ROB !! I SEE YOU DOWN THERE . :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 7 2007, 09:03 PM~8063210
> *WHAT UP ROB !! I SEE YOU DOWN THERE . :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 7 2007, 09:00 PM~8063194
> *KNIGHTS.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 7 2007, 08:06 PM~8063224
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nono:
> *


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Jun 7 2007, 09:02 PM~8063206-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what up J hows the lac/lacs coming


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 7 2007, 09:02 PM~8063206
> *probable aug. lowriders n austin n surroundn cities :thumbsup:
> *


o yeahitll b BYOG...........bring your own grill


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jun 7 2007, 08:11 PM~8063254
> *guess ur boy dont like other lolo's to join in? :angry:
> but there will be a bunch of underaged girls there...get ur candy ready :biggrin:
> what up J hows the lac/lacs coming
> *


ITS COMING ALONG REAL GOOD !!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 7 2007, 09:12 PM~8063268
> *ITS COMING ALONG REAL GOOD !!
> *


 when u gonna put them on the street/bumper?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 7 2007, 08:12 PM~8063264
> *o yeahitll b BYOG...........bring  your own grill
> *


YOU EVER GET THE # TO THAT PINSTRIPPER ??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 7 2007, 09:12 PM~8063268
> *ITS COMING ALONG REAL GOOD !!
> *


any pics?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 7 2007, 09:14 PM~8063282
> *YOU EVER GET THE # TO THAT PINSTRIPPER ??
> *


no.........sorry :banghead:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jun 7 2007, 08:14 PM~8063280
> *when u gonna put them on the street/bumper?
> *


IT WILL BE READY BY AUGUST !!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 7 2007, 09:14 PM~8063282
> *YOU EVER GET THE # TO THAT PINSTRIPPER ??
> *



randall solesbee
512-431-9503

or hit up sic713 on here does real nice work, best prices too


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 7 2007, 08:14 PM~8063283
> *any pics?
> *


NO SIR !! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jun 7 2007, 08:18 PM~8063308
> *randall solesbee
> 512-431-9503
> 
> ...


YOU HAVE ANY PICS OF HIS WORK ??


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 7 2007, 09:20 PM~8063318
> *YOU HAVE ANY PICS OF HIS WORK ??
> *


alex should have pix of miklos car, that randall did hes from here but $$$$$

sics work




































silverleaf included :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> guess ur boy dont like other lolo's to join in? :angry:
> ]
> hes askin bout diffrent q.........Knights


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> > guess ur boy dont like other lolo's to join in? :angry:
> > ]
> > hes askin bout diffrent q.........Knights
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jun 7 2007, 08:24 PM~8063348
> *alex should have pix of miklos car, that randall did hes from here but $$$$$
> 
> sics work
> ...


THAT LOOKS NICE !! BUT IM LOOKING FOR SOMEONE LOCAL . ALEX YOU HAVE PINSTRIPPING PICS OF MIKLOS LINCOLN ??


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 7 2007, 09:29 PM~8063392
> *THAT LOOKS NICE !! BUT IM LOOKING FOR SOMEONE LOCAL . ALEX YOU HAVE PINSTRIPPING PICS OF MIKLOS LINCOLN ??
> *


i have 2 look but i dont think so


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

any word from ur uncle?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jun 7 2007, 09:34 PM~8063443
> *any word from ur uncle?
> *


1 seat long........brown w/red.........how much


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 7 2007, 09:38 PM~8063481
> *1 seat long........brown w/red.........how much
> *


same web pattern leather if he gets it $125 labor
mellohide, material included $150


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 13 2007, 10:03 PM~7896920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


found dem :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 7 2007, 09:42 PM~8063517
> *found dem :biggrin:
> *


i saw them on another topic but dunno which 1


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jun 7 2007, 09:42 PM~8063513
> *same web pattern leather if he gets it $125 labor
> mellohide, material included $150
> *


how much up front


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 7 2007, 08:42 PM~8063517
> *found dem :biggrin:
> *


DAMN !! RANDALL SOLESBEE DID THIS ??


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 7 2007, 09:44 PM~8063532
> *how much up front
> *



same as always....1/2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 7 2007, 09:45 PM~8063536
> *DAMN !! RANDALL SOLESBEE DID THIS ??
> *


 :worship: yup


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 7 2007, 09:45 PM~8063536
> *DAMN !! RANDALL SOLESBEE DID THIS ??
> *


yep i was there...old dude gets down


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jun 7 2007, 08:48 PM~8063558
> *yep i was there...old dude gets down
> *


HES HERE IN AUSTIN ?? IF HE IS I GONNA HIT UP !! LOOKS NICE .


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jun 7 2007, 09:48 PM~8063558
> *yep i was there...old dude gets down
> *


but needs help getting back up :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 7 2007, 09:51 PM~8063576
> *HES HERE IN AUSTIN ?? IF HE IS I GONNA HIT UP !! LOOKS NICE .
> *


n austin.p-ville i think :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 7 2007, 09:51 PM~8063576
> *HES HERE IN AUSTIN ?? IF HE IS I GONNA HIT UP !! LOOKS NICE .
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

im out lotta work to get done.... :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jun 7 2007, 08:53 PM~8063601
> *n austin.p-ville i think :0
> *


WERE AT IN NORTH AUSTIN I LIVE IN DUVAL AND 183 AREA .


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 7 2007, 09:56 PM~8063632
> *WERE AT IN NORTH AUSTIN I LIVE IN DUVAL AND 183 AREA .
> *


near palmer and metric...i think, he will come 2 ya


later


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jun 7 2007, 08:58 PM~8063644
> *near palmer and metric...i think, he will come 2 ya
> later
> *


COOL !! THANKS FOR THE # :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

whats up john
2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 73monte, *Jthang98*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 7 2007, 08:54 PM~8063605
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FOR THE PICS ALEX !!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

no prablem mahn :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> > guess ur boy dont like other lolo's to join in? :angry:
> > ]
> > hes askin bout diffrent q.........Knights
> 
> ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

*old picture*


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

last years lrm


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

RICK WERE THE PICS WITH THAT ONE FEMALE WITH THE FURRY BOOTS ??


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

DAMN IT RICK, DEM SOME FINE HIZZOS


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

BUENAS NACHAS


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 7 2007, 10:43 PM~8063932
> *RICK WERE THE PICS WITH THAT ONE FEMALE WITH THE FURRY BOOTS ??
> *



OR THA FUCK ME PUMPS :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i have to look for the pictures. i am at work so i have to wait till i get home


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 7 2007, 09:48 PM~8063963
> *i have to look for the pictures. i am at work so i have to wait till i get home
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 7 2007, 10:52 PM~8063994
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I REMEMBER HER, SHES SITTING IN THE DRIVERS SEAT OF LIL RED


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jun 7 2007, 10:53 PM~8063999
> *I REMEMBER HER, SHES SITTING IN THE DRIVERS SEAT OF LIL RED
> *


yes she was


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 7 2007, 11:40 PM~8063913
> *old picture
> 
> 
> ...


that was a good day :biggrin: my first show as a knight


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 8 2007, 02:46 AM~8064690
> *that was a good day :biggrin: my first show as a knight
> *


N A NICE CAT FIGHT AFTER THE SHOW THANKS TO ME! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

alwayz starting chit.................haha :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

IS THE REQUEST LINE OPEN RICK ?? :biggrin: IF SO I PUT IN MY REQUEST LASTNIGHT !!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 8 2007, 11:50 AM~8066379
> *IS THE REQUEST LINE OPEN RICK ??  :biggrin: IF SO I PUT IN MY REQUEST LASTNIGHT !!
> *


hungry?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 8 2007, 01:41 PM~8066675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 8 2007, 11:38 AM~8065997
> *alwayz starting chit.................haha :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: my chick won so i had fun on the way home


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jun 8 2007, 11:37 AM~8066646
> *hungry?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:barf: :barf: oooooooooooookkkkkkkkkkkkkk,thats enough


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 8 2007, 07:47 PM~8068958
> * :barf:  :barf: oooooooooooookkkkkkkkkkkkkk,thats enough
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

sick azz rick :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 8 2007, 07:54 PM~8068989
> *sick azz rick :biggrin:
> *



i know right


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 8 2007, 09:30 PM~8069475
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn that is all i need


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 8 2007, 08:57 PM~8069635
> *damn that is all i need
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 8 2007, 11:32 PM~8070176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ok ok damn. looks good .. i can not speak.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

WERE MY PICS AT RICK ?? :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

what kind of picturesdid you want


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 8 2007, 10:44 PM~8070228
> *what kind of picturesdid you want
> *


REMEMBER THAT FEMALE WITH THE FURRY BOOTS ?? THAT ONE !! :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 8 2007, 11:52 PM~8070260
> *REMEMBER THAT FEMALE WITH THE FURRY BOOTS ?? THAT ONE !!  :biggrin:
> *



do you have any pictures?? if you do post one up and i will take care of it


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 8 2007, 11:06 PM~8070323
> *do you have any pictures??  if you do post one up and i will take care of it
> *


YOU POSTED IT UP BEFORE A WHILE BACK BUT THERE RED X'S NOW !!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 9 2007, 12:12 AM~8070348
> *YOU POSTED IT UP BEFORE A WHILE BACK BUT THERE RED X'S NOW !!
> *



ok let me look. is it from the lrm from htown


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 8 2007, 11:23 PM~8070375
> *ok let me look.  is it from the lrm from htown
> *


NO SHES AT THE PARK !! MODELING ON A LIME GREEN CAPRICE ON 24'S .


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 9 2007, 12:33 AM~8070180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn COCO is fine! I'm changin my name to Ice T Cut N 3's :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 8 2007, 10:32 PM~8070176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn it tha ts what i call a nice ass :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 8 2007, 11:33 PM~8070180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats a azz 4 ya :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

dammit


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 9 2007, 10:24 AM~8071328
> *now thats a azz 4 ya :biggrin:
> *


Now who says white woman dont have azz! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 7 2007, 08:56 PM~8063632
> *WERE AT IN NORTH AUSTIN I LIVE IN DUVAL AND 183 AREA .
> *


randall stays right around there, he stays in the parmer/lamar area


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 9 2007, 08:20 PM~8074007
> *randall stays right around there, he stays in the parmer/lamar area
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 9 2007, 08:47 PM~8074106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS NICE !! YOU DONT LIKE 13'S ??


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i plan on buying 13's as soon as i lift it


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 9 2007, 09:03 PM~8074152
> *i plan on buying 13's as soon as i lift it
> *


13'S !! :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

bout time u put new pics :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 9 2007, 09:11 PM~8074185
> *bout time u put new pics :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 9 2007, 09:09 PM~8074178
> *13'S !!  :thumbsup:
> *


any pics of your cars?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 7 2007, 09:19 PM~8063317
> *NO SIR !!  :biggrin:
> *


i already asked :nono:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 9 2007, 09:16 PM~8074213
> *any pics of your cars?
> *


ON KODAK !! :biggrin: IM OLD SCHOOL !!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 9 2007, 09:22 PM~8074240
> *i already asked :nono:
> *


WHAT UP ALEX !! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 9 2007, 10:22 PM~8074241
> *ON KODAK !!  :biggrin: IM OLD SCHOOL !!
> *


yup thats ooold :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 9 2007, 10:23 PM~8074244
> *WHAT UP ALEX !!  :biggrin:
> *


whats up Big J :wave:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 9 2007, 09:25 PM~8074255
> *yup thats ooold :roflmao:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

r u going out tonight?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 9 2007, 09:27 PM~8074269
> *whats up Big J :wave:
> *


WERE 'S CHINCHILLA ?? IVE BEEN REQUESTING FOR SOME PICS !! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 9 2007, 10:28 PM~8074276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: they laughed so hard they had 2 go 2 da bathroom :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 9 2007, 08:47 PM~8074106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU HAVE A MOONROOF IN YOUR LINCOLN ??


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

moonroof- i had one to put in but i gave it away 
i dont know why


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 9 2007, 10:28 PM~8074279
> *r u going out tonight?
> *


no 1 wuz out, parking lots were empty,rick at titty bar :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 9 2007, 09:33 PM~8074302
> *moonroof- i had one to put in but i gave it away
> i dont know why
> *


 :banghead: ........A 42" WOULD LOOK GOOD !! IM LOOKING FOR 44" FOR MY 2DR. FLEETWOOD .


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 9 2007, 09:37 PM~8074318
> *:banghead: ........A 42" WOULD LOOK GOOD !! IM LOOKING FOR 44" FOR MY 2DR. FLEETWOOD .
> *


"fleetwood" what year?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

what time is that autozone show?
ur going right?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 9 2007, 10:43 PM~8074350
> *what time is that autozone show?
> ur going right?
> *


yea im going, saturday ,time :dunno: its *free*[/COLOR]


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

miklo, u get dat pm?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 9 2007, 09:48 PM~8074380
> *miklo, u get dat pm?
> *


cool i will 
would u happen to have a #, if not i could look it up


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 9 2007, 10:52 PM~8074397
> *cool i will
> would u happen to have a #, if not i could look it up
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 9 2007, 09:41 PM~8074342
> *"fleetwood" what year?
> *


85


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

looks good miklo


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jun 9 2007, 09:56 PM~8074420
> *looks good miklo
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

u aint cruzin alex?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 9 2007, 10:33 PM~8074304
> *no 1 wuz out, parking lots were empty,rick at titty bar :biggrin:
> *


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

damn it and you aint with him, I guess rick stop messing with them high school girls and starting to like dem older ones.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jun 9 2007, 10:06 PM~8074461
> *damn it and you aint with him, I guess rick stop messing with them high school girls and starting to like dem older ones.
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hows your lincoln coming? any new pics?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jun 9 2007, 11:06 PM~8074461
> *damn it and you aint with him, I guess rick stop messing with them high school girls and starting to like dem older ones.
> *


he didnt nvite :tears:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 9 2007, 11:10 PM~8074470
> *hows your lincoln coming? any new pics?
> *


picking up rest of chrome on tuesday. Still need to paint under rear of car. dash and headliner still needs to get wrapped in tweed. should be rolling before heat wave.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jun 9 2007, 10:06 PM~8074461
> *damn it and you aint with him, I guess rick stop messing with them high school girls and starting to like dem older ones.
> *











SHE DONT LOOK LIKE A HIGH SCHOOL GIRL TO ME !! :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jun 9 2007, 10:11 PM~8074477
> *picking up rest of chrome on tuesday.  Still need to paint under rear of car. dash and headliner still needs to get wrapped in tweed.  should be rolling before heat wave.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 9 2007, 11:12 PM~8074481
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats the new rick, you didint know him when i first met him like 4 years ago.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 9 2007, 11:12 PM~8074481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dont look* free *eighter :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 9 2007, 10:15 PM~8074493
> *dont look free eighter :biggrin:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

da only 1 i got J


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

alex did you get a chance to look at that resevor?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

"resevor"- i dont know how 2 spell that :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 9 2007, 11:21 PM~8074516
> *alex did you get a chance to look at that resevor?
> *


no,4got all bout it :twak: :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

want me 2 see if i could post a pic of it?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 9 2007, 11:22 PM~8074522
> *"resevor"- i dont know how 2 spell that :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :tongue:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 9 2007, 11:24 PM~8074527
> *want me 2 see if i could post a pic of it?
> *


can u???????????


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 9 2007, 10:20 PM~8074514
> *da only 1 i got J
> 
> 
> ...


YEA SHE'S THE ONE !! :biggrin: YOUR A GOOD MAN ALEX !! :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

u like?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 9 2007, 10:20 PM~8074514
> *da only 1 i got J
> 
> 
> ...


RICK GOT THE REST !!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i have a chrome 14in. air cleaner w/ filter still in box, 20$ if you know anyone interested


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 9 2007, 11:43 PM~8074606
> *RICK GOT THE REST !!
> *


check his myspace


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

What's up Alex .anything going on in Austin anytime soon


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

alex, did u see the pic?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

small car show @ aotozone sat, da 16th
show montopolis/riverside da 30th :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 9 2007, 11:42 PM~8074595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much $$$


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

42.99-52.99
sorry i lied


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 10 2007, 12:53 AM~8074652
> *small car show @ aotozone sat, da 16th
> show montopolis/riverside da 30th :thumbsup:
> *


Riverside who's hosting that one?i may be going to Abilene Legacy is having their first Annual on the 30th, but then Again the 1st there's 1 in Cuero so dont know which way to travel. :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 9 2007, 11:56 PM~8074669
> *42.99-52.99
> sorry i lied
> *


 :machinegun: :twak:  :ugh: :guns: :burn: :buttkick: :around: :nono: :scrutinize: :happysad: :barf:  :banghead: :nicoderm: :yessad: :nosad: :no: j/k


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 9 2007, 10:48 PM~8074631
> *check his myspace
> *


WHAT IS IT ??


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 9 2007, 11:00 PM~8074694
> *:machinegun:  :twak:      :ugh:  :guns:  :burn:  :buttkick:  :around:  :nono:  :scrutinize:  :happysad:  :barf:    :banghead:  :nicoderm:  :yessad:  :nosad:  :no: j/k
> *


thats still not 2 bad right?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

let me know if you need any parts from there, i could place them on my order, it will be cheaper


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jun 9 2007, 11:58 PM~8074680
> *Riverside who's hosting that one?i may be going to Abilene Legacy is having their first Annual on the 30th, but then Again the 1st there's 1 in Cuero so dont know which way to travel. :angry: </span>
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>not sure its at a church, 1st annual,left a flyer on my door


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 10 2007, 01:03 AM~8074715
> *not sure its at a church, 1st annual,left a flyer on my door
> *


you showing the monte?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 10 2007, 12:00 AM~8074697
> *WHAT IS IT ??
> *


http://www.myspace.com/impala_ss_in_atx


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jun 10 2007, 12:04 AM~8074723
> *you showing the monte?*





> *
> *



</span><span style=\'color:blue\'>yea n bikes
<img src=\'http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/Picture245.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/Picture244.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

kool you know anybody that has a 16 inch frame they wanna get rid of</span>


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

sure dont man,ill keep an i out


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

alex, r u doin a display at either of those shows, or just the car?


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: all i need is the frame don't matter what condition it's in . good looking out


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

probley , it depends on ur stand


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 9 2007, 11:16 PM~8074767
> *probley , it depends on ur stand
> *


if the show is early enough i could pull the stand the night before and we could take everything 2gether


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

i wuz thinking da same :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

do you have a number for moya?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 9 2007, 10:53 PM~8074401
> *:dunno:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 10 2007, 12:24 AM~8074797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it worked


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 9 2007, 11:26 PM~8074805
> *it worked
> *


SHO YOU RIGHT !! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

i'm out.......holla at ya 2marrow :wave:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 9 2007, 11:31 PM~8074823
> *i'm out.......holla at ya 2marrow :wave:
> *


YEA ME TO !!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Jamming to the oldies over the net. koko94.com from fresno CA baby


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

is joe finishing up the paint on your car?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

no, hes to busy on other stuff.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

whos doin the rest of the paint?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

atxpinky's house.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: i need someone that can shoot 2 more coats of clear on my car if you know anyone
i think my painter bailed on me


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

i dont think pinky can do it because he dosent have a booth.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

your painter dont want to do it ?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

cool, i heard that you can stipe, is that true?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

just started to stripe about a month now. still practicing. i stripped little red (my S10) today but didnt like the colors i used so i wiped it off with reducer. ill redo it with new colors tommorrow and i'll post picks.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

cool, let me know when your ready i have a bike frame you could practice on after i get it painted


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

yeah, rocky wants me to do his bike too. I dont know when though, i really need to practice on small items to get better at the stlye of stripping i want to master. But i am getteing there.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

well im outs homie


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

so are u going to hit up any of these small shows before the heat wave?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 10 2007, 01:19 AM~8074976
> *so are u going to hit up any of these small shows before the heat wave?
> *



well dont know what show are comming up besides houston and heatwave?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

alright peace :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 9 2007, 10:53 PM~8074652
> *small car show @ aotozone sat, da 16th
> show montopolis/riverside da 30th :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

r.i.p. "rest in pieces"


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

what up jthang


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

WHATS UP EVERYONE HAD FUN LAST NIGHT


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

sup pabs


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 10 2007, 08:51 AM~8075499
> *WHATS UP EVERYONE HAD FUN LAST NIGHT
> *


thanks 4 da nvite............bitch :angry:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 10 2007, 08:01 AM~8075524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

alex can you talk to you uncle to see how much it will cost to fix my car.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 11 2007, 07:53 AM~8080993
> *:thumbsup:
> *



thanks big dog


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

what it DEw Kopz


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: hey buddies


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 9 2007, 11:53 PM~8074652
> *small car show @ aotozone sat, da 16th
> show montopolis/riverside da 30th :thumbsup:
> *



Do you have any more info on the show in MOntopolis?? I'm coming back that day from my cruise, but maybe my daughter can take my grandson and his car...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

nice ride


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

that picture hurts my eyes. i dont if its because of that ass or tha colors flashing.


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 11 2007, 09:27 PM~8086462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THE PIC MOVING TORWODS(MIS-SPELLED) THE BUTT?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Jun 12 2007, 12:34 AM~8087763
> *IS THE PIC MOVING TORWODS(MIS-SPELLED) THE BUTT?
> *


   :roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

freaky pic i was lookig at it 4 along time :wow: :wow:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 10 2007, 08:01 AM~8075524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice 1 rick :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jun 12 2007, 06:15 PM~8092187
> *nice 1 rick  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks big dog


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 10 2007, 08:01 AM~8075524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN !! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

where iz everyone???????????? :dunno:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

@work


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Jun 13 2007, 08:24 AM~8095561
> *@work
> *


but u dont work, or u wouldnt b on lil :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i just got up


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 13 2007, 08:02 AM~8095772
> *but u dont work, or u wouldnt b on lil :biggrin:
> *


Ima mulitTasker


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

that xplains da 1 big arm n da 1 little arm :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:worship: TTT


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:wave: sup everybody this is my new lil account :wave:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 13 2007, 02:16 PM~8097696
> *:wave: sup everybody this is my new lil account :wave:
> *


DAMN IT I FORGOT HOW TO UPLOAD A AVARTAR ADN COLOR MY WORDS?!?!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 13 2007, 02:16 PM~8097696
> *:wave: sup everybody this is my new lil account :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 13 2007, 02:16 PM~8097696
> *:wave: sup everybody this is my new lil account :wave:
> *


why what hapend


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

*As told to me by Kristy. Forgive me if any details are incorrect. 

Like any responsible parents, Kristy and Josh Schwade wanted what was best for their only child, Kaleb. They did a background check on their day care worker, and even interviewed her in her home for two hours. Kristy was even willing to drive 20 miles out of her way to provide, what they thought to have been, "optimum" care in a good neighborhood. 

On May 9th, 2007 their worst nighmare was brought to fruition. After being in the care of this home day care worker only five times, Kaleb was picked up by his Grandmother and Aunt. They noticed that he was lethargic and experiencing obvious breathing abnormalities. The caregiver told them he was ill, but Kaleb had just visited the doctors the day before and was given a "clean bill of health". When Kristy arrived at her mother's home to pick Kaleb up, she described him as "having no life in his body". She tried repeatedly to wake him, but with no avail. She and her father got in the car and rushed to the hospital. While in the vehicle, Kristy lifted Kaleb's little eyelids. She noticed that his pupils were different sizes. Being the wife of an EMT, she knew immediately that this was the sign of a head injury- Kaleb needed IMMEDIATE care. They stopped at the nearest firestation. The ambulance took him to the nearest hospital, and he was classified as a "trauma alert". He was then life-flighted to Tampa General Hospital, and was admitted to the Pediatric Intensive Care Unit (PICU). He was diagnosed as having Shaken Baby Syndrome. They also discovered that he had been SMOTHERED! 

Kristy is not currently working, and she and Josh spend every possible moment by their young son's side. Medical bills, cost of gas, lawyer fees (I assume they will begin building), and general living expenses are mounting. 

When something happens to your child, your world STOPS. Suddenly it doesn't matter that your "roots" are growing out and you are getting split ends. It doesn't matter that your neighbor is parking his dumpy car in your parking spot. You no longer care that someone cut you off on the highway, or that someone jumps infront of you in line at the grocery store. Nothing else matters but your child.*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 13 2007, 06:46 PM~8099270
> *As told to me by Kristy.  Forgive me if any details are incorrect.
> 
> Like any responsible parents, Kristy and Josh Schwade wanted what was best for their only child, Kaleb.  They did a background check on their day care worker, and even interviewed her in her home for two hours.  Kristy was even willing to drive 20 miles out of her way to provide, what they thought to have been, "optimum" care in a good neighborhood.
> ...


  WHATS THIS GOT 2 DO WITH


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 13 2007, 06:52 PM~8099318
> * WHATS THIS GOT 2 DO WITH
> *



just wanted to see if anyone wanted to read it


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

U GOING 2 DA SHOP FRI..2PART OUT THAT GP


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

its tru if somthing happen to 1 of my kids i say fuck da world im staying right here with my son or daughter !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 13 2007, 07:02 PM~8099395
> *U GOING 2 DA SHOP FRI..2PART OUT THAT GP
> *


ROCKY


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jun 13 2007, 07:02 PM~8099396
> *its tru if somthing happen to 1 of my kids i say fuck da world im staying right here with my son or daughter !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



right


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 13 2007, 06:04 PM~8099409
> *ROCKY
> *


im going to try


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: every1


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 13 2007, 06:46 PM~8099270
> *As told to me by Kristy.  Forgive me if any details are incorrect.
> 
> Like any responsible parents, Kristy and Josh Schwade wanted what was best for their only child, Kaleb.  They did a background check on their day care worker, and even interviewed her in her home for two hours.  Kristy was even willing to drive 20 miles out of her way to provide, what they thought to have been, "optimum" care in a good neighborhood.
> ...


IS THIS A FRIEND OR SOMETHING?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 13 2007, 07:14 PM~8099498
> *IS THIS A FRIEND OR SOMETHING?
> *


i read this on yahoo


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 13 2007, 04:52 PM~8098603
> *why what hapend
> *


i dont kno i just got bored


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 14 2007, 07:54 AM~8102256
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *


Alex were you able to find out any other info on the car show in Montopolis???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

yea its at da church riverside/montopolis,limitd space


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Jun 14 2007, 09:54 AM~8102928
> *Alex were you able to find out any other info on the car show in Montopolis???
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 14 2007, 12:08 PM~8103950
> *
> *


c 3what u miss when u dont go 2 a meeting :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 14 2007, 12:49 PM~8104231
> *c 3what u miss when u dont go 2 a meeting :biggrin:
> *


yup damn i need to go this wk


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

YEA U SHOULD, CAUSE WE SHOULD HAVE DA NEW SHIRTS


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

o ok then ima go


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 11 2007, 10:01 PM~7458078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 14 2007, 12:47 PM~8104564
> *
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

whats up, survive da rain


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

what it dew


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

chilln, u hear from lee yet


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

my car missed up again.  i will be takin it to the shop tommrow


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 14 2007, 09:26 PM~8107957
> *chilln, u hear from lee yet
> *


nope not yet going to call him later


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

let me know :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

10 4


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :twak: uffin: :angel: :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 15 2007, 04:55 PM~8113095
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  uffin:  :angel:  :wave:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 15 2007, 06:47 PM~8113313
> *
> *


i was boerd :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 15 2007, 06:40 PM~8113572
> *i was boerd :biggrin:
> *


I CAN TELL................. :twak:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:angry:   :0 :cheesy:  :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

its suppose 2 rain 2marrow :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

i need a shirt too alex


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

alex, you got any more pics to post on the other topic?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 16 2007, 04:26 PM~8117642
> *alex, you got any more pics to post on the other topic?
> *


already done :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Jun 16 2007, 10:27 AM~8116199
> *i need a shirt too alex
> *


sorry, members only :tears:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

today's super small show


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 16 2007, 09:20 PM~8118704
> *today's super small show
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WHO ALL WENT ? BRING ANYTHING HOME?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WHO ALL WENT ? BRING ANYTHING HOME?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WHO ALL WENT ? BRING ANYTHING HOME?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WHO ALL WENT ? BRING ANYTHING HOME?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WHO ALL WENT ? BRING ANYTHING HOME?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WHO ALL WENT ? BRING ANYTHING HOME?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WHO ALL WENT ? BRING ANYTHING HOME?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WHO ALL WENT ? BRING ANYTHING HOME?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jun 16 2007, 11:11 PM~8119243
> *WHO ALL WENT ? BRING ANYTHING HOME?
> *


damn i read u da 1st time :biggrin: , me da boys n miklo
i got best overall n1st miklo 3rd boyz 1 st n 2nd


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

almost 2 page *200*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 17 2007, 10:50 AM~8121171
> *almost 2 page 200
> *











ALMOST 200 !! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

page 200 plz


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 17 2007, 08:21 PM~8123343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey double bubble wanna ride!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 16 2007, 09:20 PM~8118704
> *today's super small show
> 
> 
> ...


n da rest of da show


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

T T T


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 18 2007, 12:45 PM~8127732
> *
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 18 2007, 12:45 PM~8127732
> *
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 18 2007, 08:26 PM~8130254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cheches christ :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

get da car fixed


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 19 2007, 08:36 PM~8137835
> *get da car fixed
> *



yes i will be be picking it up tomorrow. i hope this is the last time it breaks down


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what was it dis time


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 19 2007, 08:50 PM~8137917
> *what was it dis time
> *



I have done forgot.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 17 2007, 09:21 PM~8123343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW U DOIN :cheesy: :worship: :around: :tongue: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 19 2007, 11:16 PM~8139046
> *HOW U DOIN :cheesy:  :worship:  :around:  :tongue:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: im ok :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

no ones here
:uh:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## TX REGULATER (Jan 28, 2007)

i like dem pics of them douple pumps on page 200 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

these are the kind of pictures i want to take


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: just a reminder


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 20 2007, 09:00 PM~8144740
> * :biggrin: just a reminder
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

looks good, iwas gonna get that


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what up peeps


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 20 2007, 09:57 PM~8145017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i need a fender cover like dat :tongue:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

whatup 73 ?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 20 2007, 09:57 PM~8145017
> *
> 
> 
> ...



love this picture


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

whats up pinky


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 20 2007, 10:01 PM~8145053
> *i need a fender cover like dat :tongue:
> *


I'll do it 4 you. we boysssssssss like that


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jun 20 2007, 10:06 PM~8145084
> *I'll do it 4 you. we boysssssssss like that
> *


ur assssssssss iz out( wayout) of shape :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 20 2007, 08:57 PM~8145017
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 20 2007, 10:08 PM~8145103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :loco:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

a yo bobbbbyyyy! what up alex, big rick, big j!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 20 2007, 10:10 PM~8145114
> *a yo bobbbbyyyy! what up alex, big rick, big j!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 20 2007, 10:10 PM~8145114
> *a yo bobbbbyyyy! what up alex, big rick, big j!
> *


whatup


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 20 2007, 10:12 PM~8145138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic me and alex have one like that


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jun 20 2007, 10:14 PM~8145156
> *nice pic me and alex have one like that
> *


yea with u receiving


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey rick when we goin back to O's :nicoderm:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

what time is the meeting


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

same as allways 8pm


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 20 2007, 10:18 PM~8145194
> *Hey rick when we goin back to O's  :nicoderm:
> *



when ever you want.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

these two are going with me to htown


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

thats cool go by and see you call me


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 20 2007, 11:24 PM~8145261
> *these two are going with me to htown
> 
> 
> ...


which one is mine? :biggrin: i remember that one standin up from the show we want to


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jun 20 2007, 10:25 PM~8145267
> *thats cool go by and see you  call me</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>call u my bitch :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

:buttkick: chack u later


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

see u guys later, i'll talk to u later about that rick :wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 20 2007, 10:48 PM~8145435
> *see u guys later, i'll talk to u later about that rick :wave:
> *


ok dog


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

what it dew atx comp.... was fu#@ up back on now nice pics of da females


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

whats up alex..............WHAT YOU DO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

nutting chilling w/ rob n anna


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jun 21 2007, 01:02 PM~8148280
> *what it dew atx comp.... was fu#@ up back on now nice pics of da females
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

OLD SCHOOL!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 21 2007, 07:39 PM~8151188
> *nutting chilling w/ rob n anna
> *











AT THE NUDY BAR...................
SWEET TWO CLUBS HANGING OUT ...........LIKE OLD TIMES.................... :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 21 2007, 08:49 PM~8151253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: hey where u get da k.o.p. beach towl


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 21 2007, 08:43 PM~8151217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OLD SCHOOL what about big P in his little red and me PINKY


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

I'ts time to do a KOP familyreunion in san marcos do BBQ and play in the water


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jun 21 2007, 10:13 PM~8151872
> *OLD SCHOOL  what about big P in his little red  and me PINKY
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jun 21 2007, 11:13 PM~8151872
> *OLD SCHOOL  what about big P in his little red  and me PINKY
> *


u already know what happened when i joined! so u got to go to the rick and alex for the older school pic's :biggrin: that's first big show as a knight.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 22 2007, 10:52 AM~8154775
> *  ttt
> *


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 22 2007, 07:12 PM~8157646
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 21 2007, 09:44 PM~8152121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i knew i was there theres proof............................ :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 23 2007, 08:15 AM~8160353
> *i knew i was there theres proof............................ :biggrin:
> *


 peek a boo  :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

what up alex?
how was the trip?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

rocky had me text everybody saying the meeting was canceld.
everybody was busy or going to that wedding


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

just got back


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 23 2007, 04:17 PM~8162579
> *just got back
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 23 2007, 05:13 PM~8162569
> *rocky had me text everybody saying the meeting was canceld.
> everybody was busy or going to that wedding
> *


meeting


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 23 2007, 04:21 PM~8162596
> *meeting
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Where's Spook....He dont know anything about this...


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

big P doin IT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jun 23 2007, 08:17 PM~8163612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 
who did that?


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 23 2007, 09:47 PM~8163724
> *:thumbsup:
> who did that?
> *



big p


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jun 23 2007, 08:56 PM~8163768
> *big p
> *


man he's good, what is he talkin about "i need practice"? :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

SUP K.O.P !!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what it dew :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

what up what up!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

alex, let me know when you get my PM


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

What up Big J...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

coming soon to a hood near you


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

anyone know where i can get some bolt-ons or standards for my trailer?


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

miklo...check craigslist...they have some mccleans on there... dude been trying to sell them for awhile now...first it was 80 now 100...dont know why...but try to offer him 50.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Jun 23 2007, 09:56 PM~8164035
> *miklo...check craigslist...they have some mccleans on there... dude been trying to sell them for awhile now...first it was 80 now 100...dont know why...but try to offer him 50.
> *


cool ill do that 
thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Jun 23 2007, 09:43 PM~8163985
> *What up Big J...
> *


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 24 2007, 12:01 AM~8164062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Chillin...
cooking some briskets..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

alex, do you know when your car is going to be done?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=346390


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jun 23 2007, 10:21 PM~8163627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good pablo


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 24 2007, 01:59 AM~8164734
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=346390
> *


man..ur all over LIL :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 23 2007, 10:50 PM~8164015
> *anyone know where i can get some bolt-ons or standards for my trailer?
> *


ask Paul hes taking dem off da 64


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 23 2007, 10:50 PM~8164015
> *anyone know where i can get some bolt-ons or standards for my trailer?
> *



i have 3 13 by 7 mcleans with gold nipples and spinners siting on my back porch


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jun 24 2007, 01:13 PM~8166636
> *i have 3 13 by 7 mcleans with gold nipples and spinners siting on my back porch
> *


how much??
its cool because i only need 2


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 23 2007, 04:21 PM~8162596
> *meeting
> *


what was da meeting about anything new


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

:biggrin:








big P doin IT
[/quote]
looks good big p when u want me to bring da spiderman bike 2 u


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jun 24 2007, 03:45 PM~8167007
> *what was da meeting about anything new
> *


yup we had a new guy come, n lamark debut hiz bike :biggrin: call me when u read this


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

rick what u do? u startin fights? :0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 24 2007, 10:11 PM~8168891
> *rick what u do? u startin fights? :0
> *



WHAT u talking about?? call me big dog.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 24 2007, 10:13 PM~8168900
> *WHAT u talking about??  call me big dog.
> *


  tell me


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 24 2007, 11:22 PM~8168962
> *  tell me
> *


this time it ain't me startin chit :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 24 2007, 10:33 PM~8169022
> *this time it ain't me startin chit  :biggrin:
> *


haha


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 24 2007, 10:33 PM~8169022
> *this time it ain't me startin chit  :biggrin:
> *


sure ur not, thats y only u know bout it :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 24 2007, 11:36 PM~8169038
> *sure ur not, thats y only u know bout it :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ha ha
:roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave: hey dog why you starting fights???


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 24 2007, 11:38 PM~8169044
> *:biggrin: ha ha
> :roflmao:
> *


put it like this, look at ricks avator to see whos cat fightin now and rick's in the middle of it :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 24 2007, 10:38 PM~8169044
> *:biggrin: ha ha
> :roflmao:
> *


told ya............u started it :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 24 2007, 10:40 PM~8169057
> *put it like this, look at ricks avator to see whos cat fightin now and rick's in the middle of it  :roflmao:
> *



took it off..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 24 2007, 11:39 PM~8169056
> *:wave:  :wave:  hey dog why you starting fights???
> *


i'm just the shoulder to cry on dog


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 24 2007, 11:40 PM~8169063
> *took it off..
> *


i still see it


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 24 2007, 10:40 PM~8169057
> *put it like this, look at ricks avator to see whos cat fightin now and rick's in the middle of it  :roflmao:
> *


all i got isa x


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 24 2007, 11:42 PM~8169081
> *all i got isa x
> *


no. LOOK at that pic of rick in the middle of to lovely lookin girls


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 24 2007, 11:49 PM~8169128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's not the one with the porn face is it :uh:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 24 2007, 10:51 PM~8169144
> *that's not the one with the porn face is it :uh:
> *



naw not her


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 24 2007, 11:51 PM~8169147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


there not smiling now :biggrin: :0 :roflmao: i hope they kiss and make up :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 24 2007, 11:53 PM~8169159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can u get her to pose on my bike


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 24 2007, 10:55 PM~8169166
> *can u get her to pose on my bike
> *



she is from sa


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 24 2007, 11:57 PM~8169180
> *she is from sa
> *


i know that


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i will talk to my homeboys to see if he can bring her down


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 25 2007, 12:03 AM~8169214
> *i will talk to my homeboys to see if he can bring her down
> *


uh yea after houston way :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

i'm callin it a night fellow knights


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 24 2007, 10:53 PM~8169159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    :nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 24 2007, 10:53 PM~8169159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


opened up this topic with everybody in the room and i had to re-act fast cuz my mom was in here :0 :0 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 25 2007, 07:57 PM~8174988
> *opened up this topic with everybody in the room and i had to re-act fast cuz my mom was in here  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: u know better than dat


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 25 2007, 07:57 PM~8174988
> *opened up this topic with everybody in the room and i had to re-act fast cuz my mom was in here  :0  :0  :0
> *



HAHAHA. did your dad see it


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

alex are you going to the show on saturday??


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 25 2007, 06:57 PM~8174988
> *opened up this topic with everybody in the room and i had to re-act fast cuz my mom was in here  :0  :0  :0
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 25 2007, 08:30 PM~8175266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WRONG :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 25 2007, 08:07 PM~8175069
> *alex are you going to the show on saturday??
> *


yup,me n miklo so far, u going? suppose 2 pick my car up 2marrow :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 25 2007, 08:30 PM~8175266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


miss new booty :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 25 2007, 07:36 PM~8175312
> *THATS WRONG :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


WHAT UP RICK !! :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 25 2007, 08:38 PM~8175329
> *yup,me n miklo so far, u going? suppose 2 pick my car up 2marrow :thumbsup:
> *



that is cool. yes i am going i talked to miklo about that. my car is ready to be in a show


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 25 2007, 08:41 PM~8175354
> *WHAT UP RICK !!  :biggrin:
> *



nothing just chilling at work. ready to get off


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 25 2007, 09:00 PM~8175522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 25 2007, 09:08 PM~8175601
> *:barf:  :barf:
> *


hahaha.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 25 2007, 09:07 PM~8175069
> *alex are you going to the show on saturday??
> *


what show?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 25 2007, 09:30 PM~8175266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's my type of stallon :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 25 2007, 09:46 PM~8176010
> *what show?
> *


the one at the church. off of riverside


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 25 2007, 09:48 PM~8176048
> *the one at the church.  off of riverside
> *


c................ya mofos need 2 start 2 listen n quit playing :angry:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 26 2007, 08:30 AM~8178078
> *c................ya mofos need 2 start 2 listen n quit playing :angry:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

I HAVE A PAIR OF NEW 10" CHROME CYLINDERS FOR SALE !! I WENT WITH SOME 14" INSTEAD SEND PM IF INTERESTED !!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what up rick


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 26 2007, 06:44 PM~8182366
> *what up rick
> *


chilling at work


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 26 2007, 07:56 PM~8182463
> *chilling at work
> *


hope yall can rase money to the help the bunny get to houston fandation :uh:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

damn its like that


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 26 2007, 08:00 PM~8182493
> *damn its like that
> *


yea i dont think is goin make it


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 26 2007, 07:02 PM~8182518
> *yea i dont think is goin make it
> *


damn that sucks whats wrong


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 26 2007, 08:08 PM~8182585
> *damn that sucks whats wrong
> *


no parts


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

are you still going to take the 26"


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 26 2007, 08:12 PM~8182617
> *are you still going to take the 26"
> *


whos goin win at houston with that bike :angry:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 26 2007, 07:13 PM~8182640
> *whos goin win at houston with that bike :angry:
> *



i hope you go. 23 days to go


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

alwayz waiting till last minute :nono: :nono:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 27 2007, 05:41 PM~7989070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just a reminder


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 26 2007, 05:22 PM~8182157
> *I HAVE A PAIR OF NEW 10" CHROME CYLINDERS FOR SALE !! I WENT WITH SOME 14" INSTEAD SEND PM IF INTERESTED !!
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 26 2007, 08:53 PM~8182927
> *alwayz waiting till last minute :nono:  :nono:
> *


it's not that. bills come first!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 26 2007, 07:13 PM~8182640
> *whos goin win at houston with that bike :angry:
> *


miklo already sent ur letter


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

has the shirts came in?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

yep, just seen dem.............. ill have urs sat. morning :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 27 2007, 12:10 PM~8187330
> *yep, just seen dem.............. ill have urs sat. morning :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rofl: :rofl: :around: :around:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

they look bad ass :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 27 2007, 12:15 PM~8187359
> *they look bad ass :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



nice i hope it fits me.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ii hope they fit u 2 :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 27 2007, 12:26 PM~8187419
> *ii hope they fit u 2 :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 27 2007, 12:33 PM~8187090
> *miklo already sent ur letter
> *


im still goin try to rise money for the rest of the parts(all of the parts) :uh:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

What Up Big P? Guess what ATX Pinky has a fan! He likes the color of my car so he is going to paint his car the same color......But he is going to have a silver top!! Damn Haters!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

pics of r new shirts what yall think hit me up if ya wanna pick them up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 27 2007, 01:15 PM~8188109
> *im still goin try to rise money for the rest of the parts(all of the parts) :uh:
> *


it would be good to have a car wash after all this rain$$$$$$$$


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jun 28 2007, 02:01 PM~8195139
> *it would be good to have a car wash after all this rain$$$$$$$$
> *


 how about sunday :biggrin: :dunno: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jun 28 2007, 01:01 PM~8195139
> *it would be good to have a car wash after all this rain$$$$$$$$
> *



NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

dont know need to call every 1 and c what there doing i wont b there jessica s ant passed away yesterday so b with her family all weekin


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 26 2007, 05:22 PM~8182157
> *I HAVE A PAIR OF NEW 10" CHROME CYLINDERS FOR SALE !! I WENT WITH SOME 14" INSTEAD SEND PM IF INTERESTED !!
> *


ANYBODY ?? :dunno:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jun 28 2007, 12:57 PM~8195115
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jun 28 2007, 01:01 PM~8195139
> *it would be good to have a car wash after all this rain$$$$$$$$
> *


im down..........where?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

up please


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 26 2007, 05:22 PM~8182157
> *I HAVE A PAIR OF NEW 10" CHROME CYLINDERS FOR SALE !! I WENT WITH SOME 14" INSTEAD SEND PM IF INTERESTED !!
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 29 2007, 06:12 PM~8205055
> *
> *


WHATS KOP GETTING INTO TONIGHT ??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

NOTHING, CLEANING DA CAR 4 A SHOW


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 29 2007, 09:25 PM~8205768
> *NOTHING, CLEANING DA CAR 4 A SHOW
> *



when i get off i will be at the car wash


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what time u gettin out


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 29 2007, 09:34 PM~8205821
> *what time u gettin out
> *



In a hour.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

what it dew atx


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

yea i just got home frm atx park and pizza


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

sweet........sorry we couldnt make it


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jun 28 2007, 12:57 PM~8195115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 29 2007, 11:53 PM~8206579
> *sweet........sorry we couldnt make it
> *


its cool


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

u still up


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Knights at a show yesterday :biggrin: 
























































we got best overall


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

other cars at the show


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what ya think of da upgrade
before









:worship: after


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 1 2007, 11:39 AM~8212574
> *what ya think of da upgrade
> before
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:
i hate to be the one liftin that hood up an down :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 1 2007, 11:37 AM~8212799
> *:thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> i hate to be the one liftin that hood up an down :biggrin:
> *


i know i can count on u :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 1 2007, 12:53 PM~8212868
> *i know i can count on u :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 
what u gettin into today


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>TTT  </span>


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 1 2007, 10:39 AM~8212574
> *what ya think of da upgrade
> before
> 
> ...


anyone :around:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

when you gonna chrome dat hinge, and it looks good. is it possible for a strong wind to blow it down or does it have a locking mechanism to prevent that?


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> other cars at the show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jul 1 2007, 11:34 PM~8215841
> *when you gonna chrome dat hinge,  and it looks good.  is it possible for a strong wind to blow it down or does it have a locking mechanism to prevent that?
> *


it has springs 2 keep it up


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> > other cars at the show
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey Lamark and Miklo. We talked to Yolanda and everything is taken care of. Good to go for Houston. :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 2 2007, 09:51 AM~8217857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey menso,heels scratch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :nono: :nono:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 2 2007, 10:02 AM~8217907
> *hey menso,heels scratch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :nono:  :nono:
> *


I KNOW...... but good thing it did not.. ..


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

just letting ya now


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 2 2007, 10:06 AM~8217928
> *just letting ya  now
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 1 2007, 09:39 AM~8212574
> *what ya think of da upgrade
> before
> 
> ...



NICE


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

u need 2 buy that girl titas to go wit that suit :tongue:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> who's ride is that?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 2 2007, 09:05 AM~8217922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CHEEK TO CHEEK !! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 2 2007, 09:05 AM~8217922
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> > who's ride is that?
> 
> 
> i dont know. this dude was driving it so i asked him if i could have the girls take pictures with it.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 2 2007, 10:38 AM~8217801
> *Hey Lamark and Miklo. We talked to Yolanda and everything is taken care of. Good to go for Houston. :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: LET'S DO THE DAMN THING THEN! :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i am ready


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 2 2007, 10:51 AM~8217857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Rick were's the scratch and sniff :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 2 2007, 07:41 PM~8221563
> *Hey Rick were's the scratch and sniff :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

i like the red head and the girl in the middle


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 2 2007, 07:52 PM~8221618
> *i like the red head and the girl in the middle
> *



the red head is going with us to htown. also the girl in blue.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 2 2007, 08:55 PM~8221635
> *the red head is going with us to htown.  also the girl in blue.
> *


DAMNMIT :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 2 2007, 07:55 PM~8221635
> *the red head is going with us to htown.  also the girl in blue.
> *


 :barf:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

http://www.myspace.com/atx_angels


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Hey What's Up ! ! ! Don't want to interrupt Ricks pictures..
But here are some pictures from my Honeymoon to Cozumel and progreso, Yup I went throught with it and got Married! ! ! ! 

On the way to Cozumel









Docking in Cozumel









Posing next to a tablet of the Mayan God of War









After a day of shopping and my wife making me carry everthing…









At the Chichen Itza Mayan ruins outside of Progreso

























Sunset as we leave Progreso


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 2 2007, 08:38 AM~8217801
> *Hey Lamark and Miklo. We talked to Yolanda and everything is taken care of. Good to go for Houston. :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: cool, thanks


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Jul 3 2007, 12:28 PM~8226533
> *Hey What's Up ! ! !    Don't want to interrupt Ricks pictures..
> But here are some pictures from my Honeymoon to Cozumel and progreso, Yup I went throught with it and <span style=\'color:blue\'>CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Jul 3 2007, 11:28 AM~8226533
> *Hey What's Up ! ! !    Don't want to interrupt Ricks pictures..
> But here are some pictures from my Honeymoon to Cozumel and progreso, Yup I went throught with it and got Married! ! !  !
> 
> ...


NICE PICS MAN .......................HAD FUN AT RECEPTION..............AMY LOOK REALY HAPPY................


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 3 2007, 05:13 PM~8228309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WILL U MARRY ME! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 3 2007, 05:00 PM~8228973
> *WILL U MARRY ME! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


NO :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 1 2007, 09:17 AM~8212342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

what up? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 5 2007, 09:09 AM~8238605
> *what up? :biggrin:
> *


not me :biggrin: .................where u at?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

im right here at my mom's
how was last night?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

whats up PJ?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

croweded, it took us a hour to get out :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 5 2007, 08:14 AM~8238628
> *croweded, it took us a hour to get out :angry:
> *


where did you go?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 5 2007, 09:12 AM~8238617
> *im right here at my mom's
> how was last night?
> *


u get ur texas plates yet??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 5 2007, 09:17 AM~8238647
> *where did you go?
> *


2 c da fireworks


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 5 2007, 08:13 AM~8238622
> *whats up PJ?
> *


are we not supposed to call people by their real names on here? :ugh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

did yall end up going to your moms too?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 5 2007, 09:20 AM~8238665
> *are we not supposed to call people by their real names on here? :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: it doesnt natter,were not spies


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 5 2007, 09:20 AM~8238674
> *did yall end up going to your moms too?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

okay 73monte<"code name"
i put my real name on there "miklo"


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hey, do you have any more pics to put on the kop topic?
im all out :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 5 2007, 09:25 AM~8238698
> *okay 73monte<"code name"
> i put my real name on there "miklo"
> *


yea ur real name........Pendeho :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i think im going to go get a new tire today
do they charge more if they have to take it off? "firestone"


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 5 2007, 09:27 AM~8238704
> *hey, do you have any more pics to put on the kop topic?
> im all out :biggrin:
> *


yea,but u have 2 comeover 2 download


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 5 2007, 09:31 AM~8238721
> *i think im going to go get a new tire today
> do they charge more if they have to take it off? "firestone"
> *


nope


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 5 2007, 08:31 AM~8238723
> *yea,but u have 2 comeover 2 download
> *


i have a scanner over here
we should post all those old school pics


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 5 2007, 09:34 AM~8238743
> *i have a scanner over here
> we should post all those old school pics
> *


i have a lot of those,come get dem


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

cool


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

rob is supposed to drop off my material and stuff
did he yet?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 5 2007, 09:39 AM~8238771
> *rob is supposed to drop off my material and stuff
> did he yet?
> *


nope


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

did you know he was going to?
is that cool?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 5 2007, 09:42 AM~8238783
> *did you know he was going to?
> is that cool?
> *


nope//yes...............whats up Raay512 :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

hey alex im going to pass by there on saturday to give you that 20 for the pre reg ok.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 5 2007, 08:18 AM~8238653
> *u get ur texas plates yet??
> *


yeah i did<im all late :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

what up kiki?
hows the bike coming along?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 5 2007, 04:23 PM~8241311
> *
> *


what up ATX!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## swvcito53 (Oct 19, 2005)

whats up in atx from swvcito from veijitos......................  :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swvcito53_@Jul 5 2007, 09:54 PM~8244203
> *whats up in atx from swvcito from veijitos......................   :thumbsup:
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

veijitos n da house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

I Talked to carlos the other day. he said he is still going to htown with us. he said he as been working alot.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 6 2007, 09:36 PM~8251659
> *I Talked to carlos the other day.  he said he is still going to htown with us.  he said he as been working alot.
> *


he needs 2callmore often :angry:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 6 2007, 09:46 PM~8251725
> *he needs 2callmore often :angry:
> *



i told him


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jul 6 2007, 10:33 PM~8251950
> *:wave: :wave: :wave:
> *


what r u ddddoooinnnnnng :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 6 2007, 10:36 PM~8251963
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: what is the point of that...:dunno:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jul 6 2007, 10:40 PM~8251976
> *:uh: what is the point of that...:dunno:
> *



BORED AT WORK


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

pendeho


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:loco:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Morning guys.... :nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt......plz :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 8 2007, 09:16 PM~8262161
> *ttt......plz :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jul 7 2007, 11:02 AM~8253609
> *Morning guys.... :nicoderm:
> *


Morning mija...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 8 2007, 10:16 PM~8262161
> *ttt......plz :biggrin:
> *


uh yes sir


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

ola :ugh:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

whats been going on there in the ATX on Saturday nights people still rollin out ? :dunno: hope I can make it again sometime soon I miss cruising at night or being at the park on Sundays... What up KOP..  :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 9 2007, 03:35 PM~8267853
> *whats been going on there in the ATX on Saturday nights people still rollin out ? :dunno:  hope I can make it again sometime soon I miss cruising at night or being at the park on Sundays...    What up KOP..    :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

still out there,U GOING 2 HEATWAVE OR HOUSTON :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 1 2007, 10:39 AM~8212574
> *what ya think of da upgrade
> before
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Houston show just around the corner :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

u ready?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 9 2007, 08:08 PM~8269893
> *u ready?[/COLOR]
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 9 2007, 11:01 PM~8271452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 9 2007, 09:08 PM~8269893
> *u ready?
> *


NO :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

quit whining,ur ready :biggrin: (i hope)


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

man just moved into my new house out in kyle .... " I CANT DO NOTHING " :angry: wife is on me bout money cuz we still trying to get shit for the house... :twak: but you know my house and familia gotta come 1st then my cars... :biggrin: hope to run into you guys sometime soon when is the next car wash my trokita is filthy...>>>???


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 10 2007, 09:33 PM~8278989
> *man just moved into my new house out in kyle ....  " I CANT DO NOTHING "  :angry:    wife is on me bout money cuz we still trying to get shit for the house...  :twak:    but you know my house and familia gotta come 1st then my cars... :biggrin:      hope to run into you guys sometime soon when is the next car wash my trokita is filthy...>>>???
> *


AFTER THE LRM HOUSTON ON THE 28 OF JULY SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 10 2007, 06:53 PM~8277867
> *quit whining,ur ready :biggrin: (i hope)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up everyone? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 10 2007, 08:39 PM~8279043
> *AFTER THE LRM HOUSTON ON THE 28 OF JULY SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


what he said :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 10 2007, 09:48 PM~8279132
> *whats up everyone?  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


big rick is whats up :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 10 2007, 09:08 PM~8279317
> *big rick is whats up :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> That's why ur alway broke! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

thats so tru :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

good morning ATX! If any KOP members interstead with the bike build up the week of show let me now all hands are useful.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 12 2007, 08:08 AM~8290969
> *good morning ATX! If any KOP members interstead with the bike build up the week of show let me now all hands are useful.
> *


i'm there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

u need 3


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

better safe than sorry :biggrin: n u know how he is


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 12 2007, 06:29 PM~8295471
> *better safe than sorry :biggrin: n u know how he is
> *


i'm not dropin this bike :angry:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 12 2007, 09:12 PM~8297032
> *i'm not dropin this bike :angry:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what it do Knights.... :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 12 2007, 09:12 PM~8297032
> *i'm not dropin this bike :angry:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: :wow:


----------



## El_Jefe_'36 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Orale homies, check this out fellas... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=350329

A friend and I are planning a car show for this upcoming October. We're trying to get more people involved to help out with this event. Please feel free to call or E-mail me anytime for more details.

For those of you who don't know me, I was the founder and President of the Viejitos Car Club chapter here in the ATX...but I stepped down a few months back and recently departed from the club to obtain a childhood dream and become a member of my all time favorite car club....IMPERIALS Car Club. :0 I will still continue to host events like the one I did at Richard Moya Park last year, so keep your eyes and ears open.  Gracias!!

Rigo Charo
(512) 228-9262
[email protected] *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El_Jefe_'36_@Jul 13 2007, 08:56 AM~8300246
> *Orale homies, check this out fellas... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=350329
> 
> A friend and I are planning a car show for this upcoming October.  We're trying to get more people involved to help out with this event.  Please feel free to call or E-mail me anytime for more details.
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

check out my t.


----------



## El_Jefe_'36 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 12 2007, 07:08 AM~8290969
> *good morning ATX! If any KOP members interstead with the bike build up the week of show let me now all hands are useful.
> *



*Where are you located bro? I know a guy that lives by me that builds bikes for KOP...I don't know if this is you, but I live by Dobie Middle School. I'll be glad to lend a hand bro. Let me know.*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

he does to,hez just playing dumb :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El_Jefe_'36_@Jul 13 2007, 12:17 PM~8301343
> *Where are you located bro?  I know a guy that lives by me that builds bikes for KOP...I don't know if this is you, but I live by Dobie Middle School.  I'll be glad to lend a hand bro.  Let me know.
> *


ur talk about Oz, he stays over there by dobie middle school

parts should come in on monday hopfully and then ill be taken it to Longhorn bike shop on 1st couse he has all the good tool for bikes. i'll let u know more on monday


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 13 2007, 07:37 PM~8304358
> *he does to,hez just playing dumb :biggrin:
> *


what u talkin about willis! :angry:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El_Jefe_'36_@Jul 13 2007, 09:56 AM~8300246
> *Orale homies, check this out fellas... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=350329
> 
> A friend and I are planning a car show for this upcoming October.  We're trying to get more people involved to help out with this event.  Please feel free to call or E-mail me anytime for more details.
> ...


i was mad that i missed that event and i was workin across the street :angry: 
wow IMPERIALS CHAPTER HERE IN ATX!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 1 2007, 10:39 AM~8212574
> *what ya think of da upgrade
> before
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

looks real good alex much props.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:
:SAK:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 15 2007, 02:05 PM~8312941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 15 2007, 09:18 PM~8315191
> *oooooooooooooo ur dad is gonna kick ur ass :buttkick:
> *



haha

x12


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 15 2007, 09:18 PM~8315191
> *no he wanted me to</span> :yes: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:*


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

whuts up cutn3s and 73 monte did you guys get out the park ok


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up everyone


----------



## El_Jefe_'36 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 13 2007, 06:49 PM~8304674
> *i was mad that i missed that event and i was workin across the street :angry:
> wow IMPERIALS CHAPTER HERE IN ATX!
> *



*Too bad you missed out brother, but the next one will be even better...if we all work together. As far as an ATX IMPERIALS C.C. Chapter, maybe not anytime soon. They aren't looking to open another chapter anytime soon, so when I do get into IMPERIALS...I"ll be riding solo here in the ATX. But I'll be repping the El Paso Chapter of IMPERIALS.*  :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sancho12000_@Jul 15 2007, 10:17 PM~8315704
> *whuts up cutn3s and 73 monte did you guys get out the park ok
> *


yea we got out fine........nice 2 finally meet u


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:dunno: what happened at the park ?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 16 2007, 03:40 PM~8320658
> *:dunno:  what happened at the park ?
> *


dont know
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 16 2007, 03:40 PM~8320658
> *:dunno:  what happened at the park ?
> *


bout 10 rides doing burnouts near da playground :angry: ,cops showed up we were da only ones left :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 16 2007, 04:38 PM~8321074
> *dont know
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


need that banner bigg dogg


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 16 2007, 05:54 PM~8321599
> *need that banner bigg dogg
> *


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

my bad i forgot. i will take to you tomorrow.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 16 2007, 05:51 PM~8321575
> *bout 10 rides doing burnouts near da playground :angry: ,cops showed up we were da only ones left :biggrin:
> *



dumb asses. that is why we can not chill NE wheres


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sancho12000_@Jul 15 2007, 11:17 PM~8315704
> *whuts up cutn3s and 73 monte did you guys get out the park ok
> *


wut it dew sancho12000


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 16 2007, 06:51 PM~8321575
> *bout 10 rides doing burnouts near da playground :angry: ,cops showed up we were da only ones left :biggrin:
> *


two dum asses nearly hit eachother and there where still kids at the playground :angry:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

yeah I hate seeing dem cars with only one wheel bearly breaking loose ruining the spots where we like to go and just chill....they allways bring the heat down on the rest of us who just wanna hang out, chill, and check out other rides. :twak: :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

yup.it only takes 1 fuck up.......but there were 10.......as usual apd is always late :angry:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

yo alex whats up :biggrin: still working on ur car ?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

WHATS UP BENNY, DA CAR IS DONE(4 NOW :biggrin: )


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

good to hear gotta wait till next income tax check to do some more work :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 17 2007, 08:01 AM~8326065
> *good to hear gotta wait till next income tax check to do some more work  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: GOVERMENT CHEEZ,NOT THAT FAR AWAY EIGHTER


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

government cheez :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

U GOING 2 HEATWAVE OR HOUSTON


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 17 2007, 08:37 AM~8325975
> *yup.it only takes 1 fuck up.......but there were 10.......as usual apd is always late :angry:
> *


i bet u they'll be out there this sunday shut chit down :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DONT MATTER WELL B N HOUSTON :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

neither man going on a yearly deep sea fishing trip only thing wife will let me do cuz its with her family... she got my cheez on lock :angry: :thumbsdown: but cant wait to see pics plus my car is jacked up right now ac compressor out no way to bypass and it sounds like shit cuz of it...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

BEWARE








NEW OWNER OF THIS CAR IS A FAKE! :angry: 
We true lowriders know who really builded this car! And it do not help him that this car is already in Lowrider Magazine as is the way he bought it.
NO FAKERS ALLOWED!

:machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

BRING BACK SOME SHARK STEAKS :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 17 2007, 08:14 AM~8326144
> *BEWARE
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMN :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 17 2007, 09:15 AM~8326151
> *BRING BACK SOME SHARK STEAKS :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

i hope so :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 17 2007, 08:13 AM~8326137
> *neither man going on a yearly deep sea fishing trip only thing wife will let me do cuz its with her family...  she got my cheez on lock  :angry:  :thumbsdown:  but cant wait to see pics plus my car is jacked up right now ac compressor out </span>no way to bypass and it sounds like shit cuz of it...
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>U NEED THAT WITH THIS WEATHER :burn:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

especially cuz i stripped the tint off... :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TRY WITHOUT A ROOF :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 17 2007, 09:17 AM~8326157
> *DAMMN :0
> *


it's cool that he bought but, it's the true. it's like i buy Las Vegas and tell everyone back in texas that i builded it from the ground up That's a NO NO :nono: :nono: I many have not been in this lifestyle that long but u give credit and repect to the people who put there hard earned money, blood, sweat, and tears into some of these car. This is just my opinon!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 17 2007, 09:34 AM~8326219
> *TRY WITHOUT A ROOF :biggrin:
> *


try it in the winter time with no roof goin down 71 at 90 mph! :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 17 2007, 08:47 AM~8326262
> *it's cool that he bought but, it's the true. it's like i buy Las Vegas and tell everyone back in texas that i builded it from the ground up That's a NO NO :nono:  :nono: I many have not been in this lifestyle that long but u give credit and repect to the people who put there hard earned money, blood, sweat, and tears into some of these car. This is just my opinon!
> *


i agree,


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

is that car in atx now ?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what up pimpin!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 17 2007, 09:53 AM~8326292
> *is that car in atx now ?
> *


yes sir it is! he had it a the park this pass sunday


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

this car use to be owned by Individuals Tx Ryder on here from SA. it was for sale on lil last month. now this car (call the Last Epsode) is in austin with Latin Rollers


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## El_Jefe_'36 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 17 2007, 07:47 AM~8326262
> *it's cool that he bought but, it's the true. it's like i buy Las Vegas and tell everyone back in texas that i builded it from the ground up That's a NO NO :nono:  :nono: I many have not been in this lifestyle that long but u give credit and repect to the people who put there hard earned money, blood, sweat, and tears into some of these car. This is just my opinon!
> *


*I back you up 101% homie, anyone with feria can buy a ride..but it takes a "TRUE" rider to build his own ride. That way you can put your own taste into it, you know? 

But also, I'm not putting people down who can afford to buy or have someone build them a show/cruising ride...some people just don't have the know how or "Ganas" to learn and do it themselves.*


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

my next project whatcha think


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

coming to the atx soon well ok actually kyle but hey I'll roll in Austin too... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El_Jefe_'36_@Jul 17 2007, 12:10 PM~8327101
> *I back you up 101% homie, anyone with feria can buy a ride..but it takes a "TRUE" rider to build his own ride.  That way you can put your own taste into it, you know?
> 
> But also, I'm not putting people down who can afford to buy or have someone build them a show/cruising ride...some people just don't have the know how or "Ganas" to learn and do it themselves.
> *


u right! i have no problem nether. it's just that car is already a well known car and he is liein to people that know about that car. He said he painted that car and builded for the ground up when i look at it, it what the same way i saw it when it was in SA, and Houston. But if he was like yea it was build by so and so from Individuals in SA(which i already know) then there would be no problem! It's a nice ride dont get me wrong. If i had the money i know i probley would have bought it myself. But i would not take credit for the build. He's tryin to hide that it was an individuals car by take off the trunk :uh: It's a bad ass car just rep lowriding the right way and just say yea i bought it but i'm redo the car to make it my own. Cause u damn sure didn build it! 

i dont take credit for the people that start the build of my car and my car aint shit so why should he :uh: But when it becomes Mid Knight Kut then i will say yea i did that!


----------



## El_Jefe_'36 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 17 2007, 11:41 AM~8327821
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*That's a pretty nice '48 Fleetmaster 2 Door Sedan you have there, the body seems to be in great condition. How much if you don't mind me asking? Does the ride have any accessories? I know a few guys who have some accessories for that fleetmaster like bumper wraps, grille guard, and even some stainless steel Fleetline Aero strips (it needs 18 total).

Keep us updated in this build.*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 16 2007, 05:54 PM~8321599
> * <span style=\'color:blue\'>HELLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:*


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 17 2007, 04:49 PM~8329980
> * HELLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :angry:
> *



so sorry alex. i forgot.. i had a lot of things going on this morning. i will take it 1st thing in the morning. i promise.


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 17 2007, 03:34 PM~8328828
> *u right! i have no problem nether. it's just that car is already a well known car and he is liein to people that know about that car. He said he painted that car and builded for the ground up when i look at it, it what the same way i saw it when it was in SA, and Houston. But if he was like yea it was build by so and so from Individuals in SA(which i already know) then there would be no problem! It's a nice ride dont get me wrong. If i had the money i know i probley would have bought it myself. But i would not take credit for the build. He's tryin to hide that it was an individuals car by take off the trunk :uh:  It's a bad ass car just rep lowriding the right way and just say yea i bought it but i'm redo the car to make it my own. Cause u damn sure didn build it!
> 
> i dont take credit for the people that start the build of my car and my car aint shit so why should he :uh:  But when it becomes Mid Knight Kut then i will say yea i did that!
> *



I saw the car yesterday... He was on 35 rolling with no trunk... I was like wTf... I was telling the wifey the car was in Individuals... but it said something else... Couldn't tell what it said.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

THATS DA 1


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 17 2007, 08:47 AM~8326262
> *it's cool that he bought but, it's the true. it's like i buy Las Vegas and tell everyone back in texas that i builded it from the ground up That's a NO NO :nono:  :nono: I many have not been in this lifestyle that long but u give credit and repect to the people who put there hard earned money, blood, sweat, and tears into some of these car. This is just my opinon!
> *


well said


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Jul 17 2007, 06:19 PM~8330189
> *I saw the car yesterday... He was on 35 rolling with no trunk... I was like wTf... I was telling the wifey the car was in Individuals... but it said something else... Couldn't tell what it said.
> *


YEP THAT'S IT, LATIN ROLLERS C.C.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 17 2007, 06:02 PM~8330080
> *so sorry alex. i forgot..  i had a lot of things going on this morning.  i will take it 1st thing in the morning.  i promise.
> *


SURE! BIG RICK :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 17 2007, 10:48 PM~8333308
> *SURE! BIG RICK :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

check this out
http://kontraband.com/show/show.asp?ID=690...g=nsfw_sfw&nl=1


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wow: :wow: that was a trip


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El_Jefe_'36_@Jul 17 2007, 05:08 PM~8329663
> *That's a pretty nice '48 Fleetmaster 2 Door Sedan you have there, the body seems to be in great condition.  How much if you don't mind me asking?  Does the ride have any accessories?  I know a few guys who have some accessories for that fleetmaster like bumper wraps, grille guard, and even some stainless steel Fleetline Aero strips (it needs 18 total).
> 
> Keep us updated in this build.
> *



for sure and you know I need those bumper wraps, gonna be lookin for a fulton visor sometime soon too... but not right now, right now... maybe later later :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

homies helping homies


----------



## El_Jefe_'36 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 18 2007, 05:13 AM~8334777
> *for sure and you know I need those bumper wraps, gonna be lookin for a fulton visor sometime soon too...  but not right now, right now... maybe later later  :biggrin:
> *



*Well when it gets to the "later later" let me know, the vatos I said have accessories for your fleetmaster also have a few Fulton Visors in good condition.  

Como dijo Alex, we're all just homies helping each other out...that's why we're here.  *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 17 2007, 11:55 PM~8333383
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


well did u drop it off yet? time is tickin big dogg. we leavein friday! FRIDAY!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 18 2007, 11:56 AM~8336707
> *well did u drop it off yet? time is tickin big dogg. we leavein friday! FRIDAY!
> *


i got it!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 18 2007, 01:01 PM~8336750
> *i got it!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


NEVER MIND BIG DOGG :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

THEY ARE FINALLY SMOOTHING OUT AND FIXIN RIVERSIDE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 18 2007, 11:31 AM~8336030
> *homies helping homies
> *



Its the way lowriding should be  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 17 2007, 08:16 AM~8326390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS THE HOMIES FRANKIE OLD RIDE !! NEW OWNER FAKIN THE FUNK !! :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 18 2007, 02:05 PM~8337182
> *THIS IS THE HOMIES FRANKIE OLD RIDE !! NEW OWNER FAKIN THE FUNK !!  :biggrin:
> *


Tell'em B'I'G J put some stank on it


----------



## El_Jefe_'36 (Jul 12, 2005)

*I will be treating everyone to some good B-B-Q, and I'll have the ice chest filled with cold ones too (beer & sodas)  . You can also bring anything you want to grille or drink. 

For those interested please let me know so I can get an approximate head count, that way I can get enough carne for all.

-Rigo C. (228-9262)*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 18 2007, 01:37 PM~8337964
> *Tell'em B'I'G J put some stank on it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

Whats up everyone.. guess what i have to take my car to the shop tomorrow. i have to get my Suspension worked on. they have to replace the springs, some bushings, and my a arms. :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 18 2007, 08:23 PM~8340612
> *Whats up everyone..  guess what i have to take my car to the shop tomorrow. i have to get my Suspension  worked on.  they have to replace the springs, some bushings, and my a arms.  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


all on da driver side..............haha :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 18 2007, 07:23 PM~8340612
> *Whats up everyone..  guess what i have to take my car to the shop tomorrow. i have to get my Suspension  worked on.  they have to replace the springs, some bushings, and my a arms.  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


DAMN REPLACE SPRINGS,A-ARMS !! WHY ??


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 18 2007, 08:26 PM~8340626
> *all on da driver side..............haha :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



funnny mr funny guy


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 18 2007, 08:26 PM~8340631
> *DAMN REPLACE SPRINGS,A-ARMS !! WHY ??
> *



i took it in becuz my car was making a sound when i go over speed bumps. the looked at it and told me the problems. they also showed me that my tire was really easy to move up and down. my front in sits really low.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 18 2007, 08:26 PM~8340626
> *all on da driver side..............haha :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:wave: sup everyone


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what it dew :wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 18 2007, 09:23 PM~8340612
> *Whats up everyone..  guess what i have to take my car to the shop tomorrow. i have to get my Suspension  worked on.  they have to replace the springs, some bushings, and my a arms.  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


so dont' tell me ur not doin the show ether! :angry:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 19 2007, 11:08 AM~8344704
> *so dont' tell me ur not doin the show ether! :angry:
> *



i got it done already. i had to charge it to my sears card.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 19 2007, 11:45 AM~8344975
> *i got it done already.  i had to charge it to my sears </span>card.
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>big baller.............. :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 19 2007, 12:40 PM~8345319
> *big baller.............. :biggrin:
> *



i wish


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

well dis sucks,cleaning da car 4 da houston show, open da trunk n my sub n amp r gone   :guns: :guns:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 19 2007, 03:59 PM~8346472
> *well dis sucks,cleaning da car 4 da houston show, open da trunk n my sub n amp r gone     :guns:  :guns:
> *



damm thats fucked up.....did someone pop your trunk lock open.....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

no,i think they got n while i was charging my batteries overnitttte :angry:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

damm....and there is always someone outside at your house....did u find something to put in yet


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

going to use a zarapa to cover. too close to show to build another box.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

AAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH I'M STILL PISSED :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

DAMN


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

JUST GOT DA CAR ON THE TRAILER ALL READY TO GO :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin: here we go!!! 71 to i-10


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

hope yall knights have a safe drive out to houston ...yall be careful see yall up there.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 20 2007, 08:10 AM~8352154
> *hope yall knights have a safe drive out to houston ...yall be careful see yall up there.
> *


fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!its raining :angry: :angry:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

how did it go knights?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jul 22 2007, 11:41 PM~8368200
> *how did it go knights?
> *



i dont want to talk about it


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 22 2007, 10:48 PM~8368238
> *i dont want to talk about it
> *


why?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jul 22 2007, 11:41 PM~8368200
> *how did it go knights?
> *


not good out of13 entries only 1 placed  , da bike club got most members, n thats it


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 23 2007, 06:44 AM~8369390
> *not good out of13 entries only 1 placed  , da bike club got most members, n thats it
> *


what?
that sucks, what class did they put you in?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

you got any pics from the show?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

crazy right?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

there was only like 10 lowriders there and they put me in "lowrider lux" < that put me aginst like 30 slabs that were all done up, some of them were in the music videos 
i was pissed!
but i still placed so it was all good


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

did carlos go?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i love that orange bomb


> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 23 2007, 11:38 AM~8371210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

alex, who got first in your class?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 23 2007, 01:18 PM~8371485
> *alex, who got first in your class?
> *


not sure,someone out of LATIN KUSTOMS,they put me n full


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 23 2007, 12:26 PM~8371529
> *not sure,someone out of LATIN KUSTOMS,they put me n full
> *


"full"?, thats cool, you move up a class and your'e still pullin trophies "plaques" :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

hey so rollerz own outer limitz and la carcacha?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

congrats :worship:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hey rick, you got any club pics to post on the other topic?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

thats it


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

was that every vehicle there?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

was that every vehicle there?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 23 2007, 02:13 PM~8371923
> *was that every vehicle there?
> *


hell no ,R.O. had bout 40 cars alone,tould u u should of went


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 23 2007, 01:28 PM~8372031
> *hell no ,R.O. had bout 40 cars alone,tould u u should of went
> *


i know  
i would of if i had money for a trailer 
how much did yall get david's for?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

those fenders came out real nice :biggrin:


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 23 2007, 01:28 PM~8372031
> *hell no ,R.O. had bout 40 cars alone,tould u u should of went
> *


52


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Jul 23 2007, 04:52 PM~8373029
> *52
> *


 :thumbsup: dammmmmmn


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

http://austin.craigslist.org/car/379856643.html
62 impala not mine just looking out


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

alex, so do you stil want to get some striping done?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 24 2007, 10:15 AM~8378577
> *alex, so do you stil want to get some striping done?
> *


yea


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what up peeps


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 25 2007, 06:27 AM~8385710
> *
> 
> 
> ...



show off :biggrin: :worship: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :roflmao: :tongue: uffin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

goin up^^^^^^^^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

what the f^@# :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

John from the Kandy Shop is selling a new Showtime pump. Never used.
$200 obo.


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 26 2007, 05:30 PM~8399781
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DOGG ARE THOSE TATS REAL OR DRAWN ON...THAT THIING IS SIIIICK!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

supp :wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Jul 26 2007, 10:44 PM~8401615
> *John from the Kandy Shop is selling a new Showtime pump.  Never used.
> $200 obo.
> 
> ...


how much just for the motor?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 27 2007, 07:30 AM~8403978
> *how much just for the motor?
> *


u owe already :uh:


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 27 2007, 06:30 AM~8403978
> *how much just for the motor?
> *


Call him & see if he'll sell you just the motor. Not likely tho.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

read this
A man goes to a bar with his dog. He goes up to the bar and asks for a drink. The bartender says "You can't bring that dog in here!" The guy, without missing a beat, says "This is my seeing-eye dog." "Oh man, " the bartender says, "I'm sorry, here, the first one's on me." The man takes his drink and goes to a table near the door.

Another guy walks in the bar with a Chihuahua. The first guys sees him, stops him and says "You can't bring that dog in here unless you tell him it's a seeing-eye dog." The second man graciously thanks the first man and continues to the bar. He asks for a drink. The bartender says "Hey, you can't bring that dog in here!"

The second man replies "This is my seeing-eye dog." The bartender says, "No, I don't think so. They do not have Chiwauas as seeing-eye dogs." The man pauses for a half-second and replies "What?!?! They gave me a Chihuahua?!?"


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 27 2007, 07:01 PM~8408752
> *<span style='color:blue'>i read it already*


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 27 2007, 05:01 PM~8408752
> *read this
> A man goes to a bar with his dog. He goes up to the bar and asks for a drink. The bartender says "You can't bring that dog in here!" The guy, without missing a beat, says "This is my seeing-eye dog." "Oh man, " the bartender says, "I'm sorry, here, the first one's on me." The man takes his drink and goes to a table near the door.
> 
> ...


THAT PRETTY GOOD SQUIRT.................. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 27 2007, 06:01 PM~8408752
> *read this</span>
> A man goes to a bar with his dog. He goes up to the bar and asks for a drink. The bartender says "You can't bring that dog in here!" The guy, without missing a beat, says "This is my seeing-eye dog." "Oh man, " the bartender says, "I'm sorry, here, the first one's on me." The man takes his drink and goes to a table near the door.
> 
> ...



<span style=\'color:blue\'>again :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 28 2007, 06:34 AM~8412384
> *again :uh:
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


i am stuck at work


----------



## Slamdsixty3 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 28 2007, 04:10 PM~8414586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


she looks good :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

WHO'S IS THIS ??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

cutn3s :biggrin: ///////// :wave:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Squid got some competiton for your models let me know a.s.a.p if your bringing them out so i can let this other guy know right away.


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

cutn3s and 73monte you guys going to the park 2day


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sancho12000_@Jul 29 2007, 01:50 AM~8417658
> *cutn3s and 73monte you guys going to the park 2day
> *


if it dont rain :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 29 2007, 06:41 AM~8418005
> *if it dont rain :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 28 2007, 10:25 PM~8416110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yep that's mine :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 29 2007, 11:35 AM~8418798
> *yep that's mine :biggrin:
> *


spoiled :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

its almost blinding :nicoderm:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 29 2007, 10:53 AM~8418640
> *
> 
> 
> ...



love this picture


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

rick, u take this one?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 29 2007, 05:44 PM~8420512
> *rick, u take this one?
> *



yes i did


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 29 2007, 10:35 AM~8418798
> *yep that's mine :biggrin:
> *


LOOKS NICE I LIKE THE COLOR COMBO !! :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> 2006^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

n e body no how to get a hold of eddie o.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

anyone in atx doing clean paint jobs,talking about mirror finish!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

u already know who im gonna say"Capitol City Customs" :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

are they the one who painted you monte?


----------



## El_Jefe_'36 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Oye Alex, are you guys still interested in the meeting this weekend at my pad to discuss a possible October show? I haven't had anyone say they'll be there for sure. If not we'll just reschedule for another date.*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jul 30 2007, 10:44 AM~8425486
> *are they the one who painted you monte?
> *


yes sir


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El_Jefe_'36_@Jul 30 2007, 11:49 AM~8426117
> *Oye Alex, are you guys still interested in the meeting this weekend at my pad to discuss a possible October show?  I haven't had anyone say they'll be there for sure.  If not we'll just reschedule for another date.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 29 2007, 06:52 PM~8420538
> *LOOKS NICE I LIKE THE COLOR COMBO !!  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## pistolero (Jun 28, 2005)

Anyone seen the new LAID mag?


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pistolero_@Jul 30 2007, 01:20 PM~8426915
> *Anyone seen the new LAID mag?
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: bout time


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pistolero_@Jul 30 2007, 02:20 PM~8426915
> *Anyone seen the new LAID mag?
> 
> 
> ...


i miss that car, WAS in love with the HOOD MONEY! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

goin up


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

thanx :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 31 2007, 11:58 AM~8436515
> * goin up
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

WHERE'S EVERYBODY? :dunno:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

HOLY SNIKEIES...I WOKE UP AT 9....MAYBE B/C I WENT TO SLEEP AT SCHOOL AND TODAY IS UR B-DAY RITE LANDMARK


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 1 2007, 09:45 AM~8444768
> *HOLY SNIKEIES...I WOKE UP AT 9....MAYBE B/C I WENT TO SLEEP AT SCHOOL AND TODAY IS UR B-DAY RITE LANDMARK
> *


YES SSSSIIIIIIRRRRR :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 1 2007, 09:05 AM~8444899
> *YES SSSSIIIIIIRRRRR :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


damn ur old :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 1 2007, 12:50 PM~8446834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


B4^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<img src=\'http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/07LRM/Picture395.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
AFTER^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 1 2007, 11:06 AM~8445387
> *damn ur old :biggrin:
> *


yea i know


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 1 2007, 01:50 PM~8446834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Rick i can us those pics


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## El_Jefe_'36 (Jul 12, 2005)

*What's up Knights?

Are you guys going to make the Prophecy C.C. Car Show in Fredericksburg next Domingo? If so I'll see you guys up there.  *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El_Jefe_'36_@Aug 2 2007, 04:02 PM~8458031
> *What's up Knights?
> 
> Are you guys going to make the Prophecy C.C. Car Show in Fredericksburg next Domingo?  If so I'll see you guys up there.
> *


WE'LL B THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

If anybody's in need of some group 31 gel batts, let me know.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

man i should spary the car tonight at the meeting


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

Anybody interested in some pumps let me know.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Aug 4 2007, 08:11 PM~8472975
> *Anybody interested in some pumps let me know.
> 
> 
> ...


how much?


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 5 2007, 11:17 AM~8476219
> *how much?
> *


$650 w/ the hardlines or $600 w/o.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Aug 5 2007, 11:42 AM~8476358
> *$650 w/ the hardlines or $600 w/o.
> *


 :thumbsup: 
are you looking at getting rid of them pretty quick?


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 5 2007, 11:45 AM~8476377
> *:thumbsup:
> are you looking at getting rid of them pretty quick?
> *


First come first serve.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pistolero_@Jul 30 2007, 01:20 PM~8426915
> *Anyone seen the new LAID mag?
> 
> 
> ...



correction JoJo Mendez did the nice stitch work on Hood Money....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:burn:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=te_fpnmrY7M

Some pics of your rides


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

SWEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Aug 6 2007, 07:51 AM~8482733
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=te_fpnmrY7M
> 
> Some pics of your rides
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

WHATS UP EVERY1


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Aug 4 2007, 10:11 PM~8472975
> *Anybody interested in some pumps let me know.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i want those!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

WHATS UP........HOW WAS UR PARTY


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 7 2007, 06:04 PM~8496274
> *WHATS UP........HOW WAS UR PARTY
> *



got the cops called on us..... AROUND 3:00 A.M. :biggrin: oops damn whoever threw on the Ramon Ayala that late they should have known better


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 8 2007, 06:36 AM~8501498
> *got the cops called on us..... AROUND 3:00 A.M.    :biggrin:    oops  damn whoever threw on the Ramon Ayala that late they should have known better
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: U ALREADY KNOW


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

is there going to be a diez y seis chow...??? :dunno:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

found the answer its yes

Here is a preliminary show list:

3/18 - LMPevents 3rd Annual Show in Dallas, TX (Fair Park) (FULL POINTS)
5/6 - LMPevents 1st Annual Cinco De Mayo Celebration in Austin, TX (Travis County Expo Center) (FULL POINTS)
6/3 - ASP 1st Annual in Houston (Reliant Arena) (FULL POINTS)
8/5 - 1st Annual Show in Dallas, TX (Market Hall) (HALF POINTS)
8/11 - Tiempos Locos Annual Show & Shine in Longview, TX (Maude Cobb Convention Center) (FULL POINTS)
8/26 - M&M Promotions 1st Annual Car Show & Festival in Houston, TX (HALF POINTS)
9/2 - Royal Touch's annual Car Show in Bryan, TX (HALF POINTS)
9/16 - LMPevents 2nd Annual Fiestas Patrias Festival in Austin, TX (Travis County Expo Center) (HALF POINTS)

and the Tour Championship show....
Nov. - 25th Annual Car Show in Reliant Center (FULL POINTS


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: YA'LL GOING?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

this weekend might go to see the cars see whats up but i'm having mo problems than Rick with my car :biggrin: cant get it fixed till after the 17th... it runs good but sounds like chit cuz of the cluth system on the a/c .... plus no a/c :burn: ... as for the diez y seis show don't know cuz we're supposed to do a club bbq on the day before... have to see whats going to happen...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I'LL B AT THEM..C YA THERE


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 8 2007, 07:29 AM~8501653
> *found the answer its yes
> 
> Here is a preliminary show list:
> ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 8 2007, 07:29 AM~8501653
> *found the answer its yes
> 
> Here is a preliminary show list:
> ...


this is nov. 4


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

what car show is at the h&h ball room this weekend


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 8 2007, 07:38 AM~8501700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one............sat.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

alex ur model bike is almost done uffin: uffin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

POST PICS


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 9 2007, 02:19 PM~8513726
> *CANT BROKE CAMERA :twak: :twak: :0 :buttkick: :buttkick: :nono: :banghead: :banghead: hno: hno: :yessad: :yessad:*


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

JUST WANTED TO GIVE YALL THE HEADZ UP WE ARE PROBABLY GOING TO HAVE ANOTHER CAR SHOW AT FIESTA GARDENS SATURDAY SEPTEMBER 15. I KNOW THE WORD IS OUT BOUT THE CAR SHOW ON THE 16TH ILL SEE WHATS UP


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUB A DUB_@Aug 9 2007, 05:22 PM~8515081
> *JUST WANTED TO GIVE YALL THE HEADZ UP WE ARE PROBABLY GOING TO HAVE ANOTHER CAR SHOW AT FIESTA GARDENS SATURDAY SEPTEMBER 15. I KNOW THE WORD IS OUT BOUT THE CAR SHOW ON THE 16TH ILL SEE WHATS UP
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

yall been busy shining up the rides for this weekend ? :nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

don't forget to vaccum the potatoe chip crumbs from the seats :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:nono:NOT ALLOWED N CAR :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 8 2007, 07:38 AM~8501700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats where ill b if ur lookn 4 me :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

any pics from the h & h show?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Aug 11 2007, 08:08 PM~8531168
> *any pics from the h & h show?
> *


 :thumbsup: downloading


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 11 2007, 03:58 PM~8530264
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 11 2007, 08:01 PM~8531449
> *
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Aug 11 2007, 08:08 PM~8531168
> *any pics from the h & h show?
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

my face is the color of that bike


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 11 2007, 08:04 PM~8531470
> *
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 11 2007, 08:22 PM~8531583
> *my face is the color of that bike
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

man! that camaro was clean, i didnt get a chance to check it out


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

any pics from fred?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 11 2007, 08:24 PM~8531605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN !! THIS BLUE CADI IS FROM WAY BACK . DOES IT STILL BELONG TO RAY ??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=v1pV9jWS2x8 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

did rocky take his bike?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Aug 13 2007, 03:57 PM~8544001
> *did rocky take his bike?
> *



no.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Aug 13 2007, 03:57 PM~8544001
> *did rocky take his bike?
> *


HE WAZ OUT OF TOWN


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

but i did! :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

my girls computer crashed, i'm at the library  :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 13 2007, 05:58 PM~8544853
> *my girls computer crashed, i'm at the library   :angry:
> *


THAT SUX


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

nice pics !!!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 13 2007, 04:58 PM~8544853
> *my girls computer crashed, i'm at the library   :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SORRY THAT SUCKS........


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 13 2007, 04:58 PM~8544853
> *my girls computer crashed, i'm at the library   :angry:
> *


You might need an LIL 12 step program.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Aug 13 2007, 09:33 PM~8547002
> *You might need an LIL 12 step program.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

AWHAT


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

WOOHOO!!! Back in tha SOUTHSIDE! How the hell are all YALL doing!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Aug 14 2007, 03:44 PM~8553057
> *WOOHOO!!! Back in tha SOUTHSIDE! How the hell are all YALL doing!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: CHILLN LIKE A VILLEN


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 14 2007, 04:57 PM~8553167
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: CHILLN LIKE A VILLEN
> *


 WORD!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:yes: :yes: WORD


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 11 2007, 08:24 PM~8531605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANYMORE PICS OF THE 63 ??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:nono: :nono:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

what up
how was the show?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

Low Impression Custom Car & Truck Club

present

Custom Car & Truck Show

Riverside Park Special Events Area

Victoria,TX

Sunday August 19,2007

Set Up Time~8:00 a.m.-11:00 a.m.

Show Time~12:00 p.m.-6:00 p.m.

Music Provided by DJ NITTO

CLASSES:

Lowrider Bomb Lowrider Bomb Truck

Lowrider 60's Lowrider 70's

Lowrider 80's Lowrider 90

Classics Street Rods

Trucks East Coast Ride

Lowrider Euro Euro Racer

Bikes Motorcycle

SPECIAL AWARDS

Best In Show Best Paint

Best Interior Best Engine

Best Hydraulics Best Airbags

Longest Distance

SOUND-OFF COMPETITION

1st, 2nd, 3rd

Entry Fee:

Cars & Trucks-$25

Bikes-$15

Booths-$30

BRING YOUR OWN LAWN CHAIRS !!!!

For more info contact:
Pat Brown 361-652-0222
Jay Perez 361-385-7068
direct connect 135*838*12266
Irene Perez 361-235-6044


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

it was good,5 1st, 1 2nd,most entries,best of show,califas choice award and $200


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 15 2007, 08:03 AM~8558652
> *it was good,5 1st, 1 2nd,most entries,best of show,califas choice award and $200
> *


$200 good lord that's alot of money! :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Ice Cream anybody! :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 15 2007, 05:20 PM~8562921
> *Ice Cream anybody! :nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *



me me  :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 15 2007, 06:56 AM~8558633
> *Low Impression Custom Car & Truck Club
> 
> present
> ...



wish i could go


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 15 2007, 05:25 PM~8562967
> *wish i could go
> *


X2


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Here's a nother round of spot the Black Guy! :biggrin: 








the winner will recieve a life long supplies of lil smiley faces and thumps up :biggrin: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Aug 16 2007, 12:47 AM~8565779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :uh:  :angry:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Got this off a bulletin on MySpace. Thought I would pass on the info.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

WHAT UP TOKEN!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Aug 16 2007, 11:13 AM~8568097
> *WHAT UP TOKEN!!!
> *


nuttin


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Happy B-Day to 73MONTE!


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

Happy Birthday Mr. President


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

happy bday big dog. can any one say strip club  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday Alex!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Alex :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 13 2007, 12:43 PM~8542591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

WHAT UP ? uffin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 20 2007, 11:21 AM~8596596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:worship:   :wow: :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 21 2007, 07:27 AM~8604153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where is this show goig to be at?


----------



## Latroca (Mar 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 2 2007, 10:05 AM~8217693
> *Viejitos
> *


Victor Stuart from San Antonio


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 20 2007, 04:26 PM~8599128
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

post dem stripes up homie


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 21 2007, 09:33 AM~8604740
> *where is this show goig to be at?
> *


Bryan,tx..........u down??????????


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 21 2007, 05:33 PM~8609290
> *Bryan,tx..........u down??????????
> *



i have to see how my money looks. i am going to dub this weekend


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Aug 21 2007, 02:58 PM~8607788
> *:0
> *


wut up spook... :wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 21 2007, 08:04 PM~8610793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 shine got the box in


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

mmmmm


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Aug 22 2007, 03:30 PM~8617741
> *mmmmm
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Aug 22 2007, 03:30 PM~8617741
> *mmmmm
> 
> 
> ...



soon as i get home. . lol hahahahaha


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Aug 21 2007, 05:00 PM~8608990
> *post dem stripes up homie
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 22 2007, 10:17 AM~8614860
> *:0  :0  shine got the box in
> *


ME LIKEY ME LIKEY :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

a few more pictures.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 22 2007, 08:18 PM~8620276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 
looks good


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

the speaker box came out really nice :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Aug 4 2007, 09:11 PM~8472975
> *Anybody interested in some pumps let me know.
> 
> 
> ...


U STILL HAVE THEM???????????????????????


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 24 2007, 04:30 PM~8634759
> *U STILL HAVE THEM???????????????????????
> *


Nope.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Aug 24 2007, 06:29 PM~8635098
> *Nope.
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 23 2007, 11:19 PM~8629430
> *a few more pictures.
> 
> 
> ...


u thank she'll be my baby's moma? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 25 2007, 05:23 AM~8637608
> *u thank she'll be my baby's moma? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NO :nono:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 25 2007, 04:23 AM~8637608
> *u thank she'll be my baby's moma? :biggrin:
> *


WHO THAT IS ?? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 25 2007, 03:41 PM~8639753
> *WHO THAT IS ??  :biggrin:
> *


ask rick


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 27 2007, 12:17 PM~8651481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAS THIS THE DUB SHOW IN DALLAS ??


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 27 2007, 07:30 PM~8654488
> *WAS THIS THE DUB SHOW IN DALLAS ??
> *



it was in htown


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 27 2007, 06:56 PM~8654774
> *it was in htown
> *


ARENT THEY HAVING ONE IN DALLAS ALSO ??


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 27 2007, 07:57 PM~8654793
> *ARENT THEY HAVING ONE IN DALLAS ALSO ??
> *


i took them pictures yeaterday. the dallas show past a few months ago


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 27 2007, 07:21 PM~8655025
> *i took them pictures yeaterday.  the dallas show past a few months ago
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Whats goin on Homies?? So yall goin 2 da Royal Touch show?? From what i hear its gonna be a real good show...Well I guess i'll see yall there...


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 28 2007, 08:31 PM~8664740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam it,oscar gettin down on that leafing


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

t


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

i c u oz looking tight WHATS UP KNIGHTS whats going on in that big a town


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

nothing.nobody wants 2 do shit anymore! :angry: :angry:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 29 2007, 04:53 PM~8672281
> *nothing.nobody wants 2 do shit anymore! :angry:  :angry:
> *



i am down i need to get my money right.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 29 2007, 04:16 PM~8672447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS RICK !!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 29 2007, 05:10 PM~8672393
> *i am down i need to get my money right.
> *


 uffin: uffin: :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 29 2007, 07:14 PM~8673411
> *NICE PICS RICK !!
> *



thanks big dog


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 29 2007, 05:53 PM~8672281
> *nothing.nobody wants 2 do shit anymore! :angry:  :angry:
> *


i'm always there :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 29 2007, 01:36 AM~8666632
> *Whats goin on Homies??  So yall goin 2 da Royal Touch show??  From what i hear its gonna be a real good show...Well I guess i'll see yall there...
> *


see u there!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 29 2007, 06:16 PM~8672447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im in LOVE
:happysad: :tongue:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 29 2007, 09:47 PM~8674708
> *Im in LOVE
> :happysad:  :tongue:
> *



i am in love with my money


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 29 2007, 09:40 PM~8674663
> *i'm always there  :biggrin:
> *


u r</span></span> :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

N E 1 going to the freestyle concert this weekend ? :dunno:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

or are you all going to just hit up Riverside. or both :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 29 2007, 08:53 PM~8674739
> *i am in love with my money
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Anybody going to the show in Bryan this Sunday?? I see that Token is going.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Aug 31 2007, 12:45 PM~8686749
> *Anybody going to the show in Bryan this Sunday?? I see that Token is going.
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: probley not..........rain


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Aug 31 2007, 01:45 PM~8686749
> *Anybody going to the show in Bryan this Sunday?? I see that Token is going.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 31 2007, 04:42 PM~8688099
> *:dunno:  :dunno: probley not..........rain
> *


 :angry:  :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

sorry :nosad:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 1 2007, 11:25 PM~8694611
> *sorry :nosad:
> *


x2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

rain :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 2 2007, 07:14 PM~8697733
> *rain :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


yea it's rainin. but i dont have an umbrella ella ella aaaa a a.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 2 2007, 06:45 PM~8697883
> *yea it's rainin. but i dont have an umbrella ella ella aaaa a a.
> *


u r gay :twak: :buttkick: :werd:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 2 2007, 05:45 PM~8697883
> *yea it's rainin. but i dont have an umbrella ella ella aaaa a a.
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Sep 2 2007, 10:00 PM~8699020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TX REGULATER (Jan 28, 2007)

shoulda made it out der to bryan seen one of ur shirts probably even a ride just dont remember that dam su was a mofo we had a total of 110 or 112 wit da hoppers bout 24 more n da soundoff i think may be nxt year


----------



## TX REGULATER (Jan 28, 2007)

i expected gary from latin style out der but he didnt make it i was thinking bout selling his dump back to him dat monster green today, but not any more maybe i sale da vickers dump


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TX REGULATER_@Sep 2 2007, 10:15 PM~8699120
> *shoulda made it out der to bryan seen one of ur shirts probably even a ride just dont remember that dam su was a mofo we had a total of 110 or 112 wit da hoppers bout 24 more n da soundoff i think may be nxt year
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## TX REGULATER (Jan 28, 2007)

sorry for da spell thang but ya da sun was a kills towards da last 30 min after awards 15 min shower it was on for da books go to low general houstone topic last2 pagez got da champ of da hop


----------



## TX REGULATER (Jan 28, 2007)

i expected a fleet of yall cuz thats yall style


----------



## TX REGULATER (Jan 28, 2007)

hey yall got to start geting ready for los magnificos


----------



## TX REGULATER (Jan 28, 2007)

hey yall holla los magnificos is around da block


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TX REGULATER_@Sep 2 2007, 11:15 PM~8699120
> *shoulda made it out der to bryan seen one of ur shirts probably even a ride just dont remember that dam su was a mofo we had a total of 110 or 112 wit da hoppers bout 24 more n da soundoff i think may be nxt year
> *


i wanted to go but no one was able to take my bike


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 3 2007, 07:06 AM~8701093
> *i wanted to go but no one was able to take my bike
> *


 :tears: :tears: u still cryin :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

damn that s back in tha day when everyone was happy.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 4 2007, 02:40 AM~8709724
> *damn that s back in tha day when everyone was happy.
> *



LOL...you said when everybody was happy. :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

lol


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Sep 4 2007, 09:11 AM~8710457
> *lol
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 3 2007, 10:09 AM~8701356
> *:tears:  :tears: u still cryin :biggrin:
> *


no it's not rainin no more :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 4 2007, 01:11 AM~8709081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HERES ANOTHER ROUND OF CAN YOU SPOT THE BLACK GUY, WITH UR HOST CUT N 3'S :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 4 2007, 11:09 AM~8711548
> *HERES ANOTHER ROUND OF CAN YOU SPOT THE BLACK GUY, WITH UR HOST CUT N 3'S :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 4 2007, 11:07 AM~8711534
> *no it's not rainin no more :biggrin:
> *


u were sayig :twak:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 4 2007, 05:34 PM~8714185
> *u were sayig :twak:
> *


yea it's rain and i'm not workin :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 4 2007, 05:34 PM~8714185
> *u were sayig :twak:
> *


yea it's rain and i'm not workin :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

a way we leave in 28 days r u ready and how much do u think i need to muster up for cheese?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

all u got :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 6 2007, 02:30 PM~8731313
> *
> 
> 
> ...



next year what shows are we going to?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 5 2007, 12:20 PM~8721096
> *a way we leave in 28 days r u ready and how much do u think i need to muster up for cheese?
> *



i am so ready to go.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 4 2007, 12:09 PM~8711548
> *HERES ANOTHER ROUND OF CAN YOU SPOT THE BLACK GUY, WITH UR HOST CUT N 3'S :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *












I FOUND THE BLACK GUY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 6 2007, 04:47 PM~8732452
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

one of my favortie pics of miss dani


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

dont tell any one


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

one of my favorite pictures..


----------



## wonderz_2007 (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 3 2007, 11:11 PM~8709081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


say fool....thats terry and his lil brother casey in that picture right....


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wonderz_2007_@Sep 6 2007, 04:56 PM~8732554
> *say fool....thats terry and his lil brother casey in that picture right....
> *


yes it is why whats up??


----------



## wonderz_2007 (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 6 2007, 04:02 PM~8732604
> *yes it is why whats up??
> *


cuz we got some static...lol


naw its just i aint seen them fools in awhile....i never peeped this thread until today and i just skimmed it right now and the first thing i saw was terry's ugly ass...its just funny seeing them on here.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

come n get it!!!!!!


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

it that a KOP benifit


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Sep 7 2007, 11:07 AM~8738603
> *it that a KOP benifit
> *


4 a friend


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 7 2007, 10:57 AM~8738523
> *come n get it!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



and im hungrey 2 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 7 2007, 10:57 AM~8738523
> *come n get it!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 7 2007, 10:57 AM~8738523
> *today :biggrin: *


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Sep 8 2007, 07:21 AM~8745073
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Sep 8 2007, 11:52 AM~8746083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 8 2007, 04:53 PM~8747261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


haha i was wondering when you were gonna jump in..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

alex, u must got ur elco back cause u never on here.... :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 10 2007, 04:11 PM~8759108
> *alex, u must got ur elco back cause u never on here.... :biggrin:
> *


MANUELS ELCO


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

NAH, COMPUTER DOWN.    :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

HERE SOME OF MINE I DID ON A FULL SIZE CHEVY, WHEN I UPLOADED THEM I THINK PHOTOBUCKET DOWNSIZED THEM SO IT MAY LOOK CHOPPY. OH WELL STILL NEED MORE PRACTICE.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 11 2007, 09:31 AM~8765210
> *:angry:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 11 2007, 10:31 AM~8765210
> *:angry:
> *


WHAT'S THE DEAL? :uh:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 11 2007, 08:31 AM~8765210
> *:angry:
> *


 hno:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 11 2007, 09:31 AM~8765210
> *:angry:
> *



I went by there today and that was all he could post before is computer shut him out of internet explorer. Hes got some kind of virus and lots of adware.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 11 2007, 10:59 PM~8770802
> *I went by there today and that was all he could post before is computer shut him out of internet explorer. Hes got some kind of virus and lots of adware.
> *


THAT'S NOT GOOD :angry:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 11 2007, 10:59 PM~8770802
> *I went by there today and that was all he could post before is computer shut him out of internet explorer. Hes got some kind of virus and lots of adware.
> *


THAT'S NOT GOOD :angry:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up everyone. i am having a good day


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 11 2007, 11:18 PM~8771011
> *whats up everyone.  i am having a good day
> *


yea i know y!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 11 2007, 10:18 PM~8771011
> *whats up everyone.  i am having a good day
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 11 2007, 09:59 PM~8770802
> *I went by there today and that was all he could post before is computer shut him out of internet explorer. Hes got some kind of virus and lots of adware.
> *



somebody swing by there and download spybot and avg free...both free and does the trick :biggrin: 
then get on LiL and in off topic go to http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=302053 and down load firefox, for safer quicker browsing....i would but i,m in georgetown


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*ttt 4 Alex*....somebody please go and fix his computer....!!!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

ACOSTA512 I SEE !! :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

i guess i will b holdn down the page till alex gets back! :biggrin: :thumbsup: what u ATX


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 16 2007, 04:35 AM~8800539
> *i guess i will b holdn down the page till alex gets back! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: what u ATX
> *


ALEX ON VACATION ?? :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Sep 16 2007, 04:03 PM~8802134
> *ALEX ON VACATION ??  :biggrin:
> *


NO HIS COMPUTER IS :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

where's the rest of the pics


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 17 2007, 10:50 AM~8807878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir! :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 17 2007, 04:34 AM~8807093
> *NO HIS COMPUTER IS  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Whats up Knights....Yall had a good showing at the show sunday....So who all placed?? Yall goin 2 Waco on da 30th?? Congrats 2 Alex who is in 8th place in his class on the tour... :cheesy:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 18 2007, 03:18 AM~8814603
> *Whats up Knights....Yall had a good showing at the show sunday....So who all placed??  Yall goin 2 Waco on da 30th??  Congrats 2 Alex who is in 8th place in his class on the tour... :cheesy:
> *


all bikes placed and 8 cars placed. dont know about waco? :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey Knights check this out! :0 








[/quote]


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

where #8 on club tour on thop


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

congrats Knights...... :thumbsup:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

congratulations K.O.P. whats up with all the 8's 3 of them :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Thanks for the pics Rick!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 18 2007, 09:41 AM~8815644
> *Thanks for the pics Rick!
> *


your welcome big dog


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 18 2007, 10:07 AM~8815816
> *your welcome big dog
> *



Flac is a lil Dogg :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 18 2007, 12:12 PM~8816283
> *Flac is a lil Dogg :biggrin:
> *


Ruff! :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 18 2007, 10:01 AM~8815391
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I think that used to be my homeboys old regal he used to roll with Firme Tiempo..


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 18 2007, 12:43 PM~8816503
> *I think that used to be my homeboys old regal  he used to roll with Firme Tiempo..
> *


I got the Regal from a dude in Latin Style C.C.. He was from Kileen. Can you believe that paint job is like 8yrs old! It's got its flaws around the car, but pretty good for it being that old. :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 18 2007, 11:45 AM~8816520
> *I got the Regal from a dude in Latin Style C.C.. He was from Kileen. Can you believe that paint job is like 8yrs old! It's got its flaws around the car, but pretty good for it being that old.  :biggrin:
> *



car's looking nice flaco.... :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 18 2007, 01:22 PM~8816827
> *
> car's looking nice flaco.... :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks ma!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 18 2007, 09:01 AM~8815391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


flaco whos kid is that in time out? :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 18 2007, 12:53 PM~8817031
> *flaco whos kid is that in time out? :biggrin:
> *



lol oh shit i didn't even see that..... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

what up knights will b in town on da 27,28,&29 of this month c yall


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 18 2007, 01:53 PM~8817031
> *flaco whos kid is that in time out? :biggrin:
> *


LOL...man...that was mine. Flacito Jr. He was acting up cause he was missing the Texas game. So I put him in time out. :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 18 2007, 02:06 PM~8817569
> *LOL...man...that was mine. Flacito Jr. He was acting up cause he was missing the Texas game. So I put him in time out.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Sep 18 2007, 01:10 PM~8817149
> *what up knights will b in town on da 27,28,&29 of this month c yall
> *


car wash on the 29th


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 18 2007, 11:45 AM~8816520
> *I got the Regal from a dude in Latin Style C.C.. He was from Kileen. Can you believe that paint job is like 8yrs old! It's got its flaws around the car, but pretty good for it being that old.  :biggrin:
> *



maybe adding some stripes should set it off. wink wink


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 18 2007, 08:01 AM~8815391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THE GIRL IN THE BROWN , IS SCUFFING UP THE OTHER GIRLS PEDICURE !! :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

SHE LOVES D**KS :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 18 2007, 09:45 PM~8821007
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yes she does :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Is that Cookie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 19 2007, 06:40 AM~8822572
> *
> 
> 
> ...





<span style=\'colorurple\'>really??? :scrutinize: :angry: :angry:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 19 2007, 05:44 AM~8822583
> *really???  :scrutinize:  :angry: :angry:
> *


haha rob your busted,,,


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Sep 19 2007, 07:02 AM~8822631
> *haha  rob your busted,,,
> *


 :twak: 
woman get off the computer!

:biggrin: :biggrin: ..j/p


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 19 2007, 07:09 AM~8822645
> *:twak:
> whatever you need to do your work!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 19 2007, 07:12 AM~8822650
> *
> whatever you need to do your work!!!!
> J/K  :biggrin:
> *


in calling suddenlink to disconnect service...right now :0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 19 2007, 07:13 AM~8822652
> *in calling suddenlink to disconnect service...right now :0
> *



we don't even have suddenlink........tonto :twak: :twak:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

what up AD


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 19 2007, 07:14 AM~8822660
> *we don't even have suddenlink........tonto :twak:  :twak:
> *



got me!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 19 2007, 07:19 AM~8822675
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
that sounds like......nevermind
:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

what up spook


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 19 2007, 07:21 AM~8822688
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> that sounds like......nevermind
> :biggrin:
> *



yes i know *"nevermind"* :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Big J,Did the Mint Green,still need to shoot clear and cut and buff.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Sep 19 2007, 07:40 AM~8822768
> *Big J,Did the Mint Green,still need to shoot clear and cut and buff.
> 
> 
> ...



nice color :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

that is a nice color ^^^^


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Sep 19 2007, 06:40 AM~8822768
> *Big J,Did the Mint Green,still need to shoot clear and cut and buff.
> 
> 
> ...


whats up randy,,is that the cutlass you had when i seen you last.
its looking good :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Sep 19 2007, 06:40 AM~8822768
> *Big J,Did the Mint Green,still need to shoot clear and cut and buff.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: AND SOME LEAFING , SHOW THESE NEW BOOTYS HOW TO RIDE !!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Sep 19 2007, 08:26 AM~8822947
> *:thumbsup: AND SOME LEAFING , SHOW THESE NEW BOOTYS HOW TO RIDE !!
> *



right next to ur old booty... :biggrin: 
what up J


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 19 2007, 07:33 AM~8822987
> *right next to ur old booty... :biggrin:
> what up J
> *


ATX STEP YOUR GAME UP !!! THE HOMIES CUTLASS IS GONNA SHUT IT DOWN !!!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

sorry i had too..... :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt 4 Alex


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

for my longhorn fans


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

oops double post :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

stalker 
Like FRANK the Stalker :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 19 2007, 08:48 AM~8822791
> *nice color :biggrin:
> *


Thanks took a gamble and I think I won :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Sep 19 2007, 09:10 AM~8822872
> *whats up randy,,is that the cutlass you had when i seen you last.
> its looking good :biggrin:
> *


What up Spook,yeah Its the same one,yeah put alot pf work in it,still have alot more to do too!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Sep 19 2007, 06:40 AM~8822768
> *Big J,Did the Mint Green,still need to shoot clear and cut and buff.
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Sep 19 2007, 07:32 PM~8827379
> *What up Spook,yeah Its the same one,yeah put alot pf work in it,still have alot more to do too!
> *


it looks good acosta512


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 20 2007, 09:04 AM~8831600
> *
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 19 2007, 03:57 PM~8825566
> *stalker
> Like FRANK the Stalker :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: FRANK THE STALKER!!! Man, I haven't heard of that name or seen that fool in a LONG time! Probably locked up for stalking somebody!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 20 2007, 11:47 AM~8832673
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  FRANK THE STALKER!!! Man, I haven't heard of that name or seen that fool in a LONG time! Probably locked up for stalking somebody!
> *



al ready :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Sep 19 2007, 05:30 PM~8827360
> *Thanks took a gamble and I think I won :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey INDIVIDUALS*512* here's a pic for you and big rick.....


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 20 2007, 01:47 PM~8834320
> *hey INDIVIDUALS*512* here's a pic for you and big rick.....
> 
> 
> ...


what about me? do i get some kind of pic?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

sure here you go


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

MARIA!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

i'm just playing.....hope this is better.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 20 2007, 02:32 PM~8834705
> *i'm just playing.....hope this is better.
> 
> 
> ...


mmmmm zzzziiiipppp


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Here ya go guys and gals..... :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

aarrrrgggghhhh my eyes,,they burn..


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Sep 20 2007, 03:37 PM~8834741
> *mmmmm zzzziiiipppp
> 
> 
> ...



lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 20 2007, 03:38 PM~8834756
> *Here ya go guys and gals..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:barf: :barf:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 20 2007, 03:46 PM~8834810
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ok that pic is a little better.......i'm going to start dressing like that :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

time to join the party


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 20 2007, 04:44 PM~8834795
> *:barf: :barf:
> *



HAHAHAHA!!! I would get lost in that ass!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

stand next to her u'd look like the # 10


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 20 2007, 03:47 PM~8834824
> *HAHAHAHA!!! I would get lost in that ass!!!  :biggrin:
> *



she probably swollow you whole


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Now I wouldn't mind these girls in the car! Damn, just something about them....


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

As what Tito would say.....THATS HOT!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 20 2007, 03:54 PM~8834845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 20 2007, 03:54 PM~8834845
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i notice alot of guys are starting to like the 50's look


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

i need some GREASE


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

thats about my era,ooops is my age showing now.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

well fellows until tomorrow......


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 20 2007, 04:00 PM~8834894
> *well fellows until tomorrow......
> *



im out 2 laters


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 20 2007, 02:38 PM~8834756
> *Here ya go guys and gals..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 20 2007, 02:38 PM~8834756
> *Here ya go guys and gals..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Sep 20 2007, 01:58 PM~8834434
> *what about me? do i get some kind of pic?
> *











HOPE YOU LIKE !! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I'M BAAAAACKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 20 2007, 08:54 PM~8837205
> *I'M BAAAAACKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:
> *











WE IN TROUBLE NOW !!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Sep 20 2007, 10:00 PM~8837244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 20 2007, 08:54 PM~8837205
> *I'M BAAAAACKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:
> *


mike jones?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 20 2007, 09:54 PM~8837205
> *I'M BAAAAACKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave: </span>
> *





about time.... :ugh:



<span style=\'colorurple\'>j/p :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> Hey Knights check this out! :0


[/quote]
i like dat :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

i like dat</span> :thumbsup:
[/quote]

<span style=\'colorurple\'>yea congrats to you and lil alex :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> hes taller than me now :biggrin: </span>


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

old pics but it's all i got on my photbucket for now......


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

thats what a car club is all about, friends, bar-b-ques and good times..keep up the good work.maybe one day with your permission i will hit up one of your get togethers.heres some of my old rides ive had.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Sep 21 2007, 11:13 AM~8840647
> *thats what a car club is all about, friends, bar-b-ques and good times..keep up the good work.maybe one day with your permission i will hit up one of your get togethers.heres some of my old rides ive had.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

spook Whats next? :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Sep 21 2007, 11:13 AM~8840647
> *thats what a car club is all about, friends, bar-b-ques and good times..keep up the good work.maybe one day with your permission i will hit up one of your get togethers.heres some of my old rides ive had.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 21 2007, 12:47 PM~8841606
> *you change your car as often as you change your underwear
> *


until i find a good pair of chonies,,uh i mean a right fitting car ill stick with it.
maybe just maybe my next car will fit like a glove


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Sep 21 2007, 02:04 PM~8841772
> *until i find a good pair of chonies,,uh  i mean a right fitting car ill stick with it.
> maybe just maybe my next car will fit like a glove
> *


i agree i had 2 find the right fitting girl :biggrin: 
fits like a glove :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 21 2007, 02:22 PM~8841873
> *i agree i had 2 find the right fitting girl :biggrin:
> fits like a glove :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: whatever..... :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

mug shot of the hat rob.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Sep 21 2007, 02:48 PM~8842051
> *mug shot of the hat rob.
> 
> 
> ...



fuzzy face not included :loco:


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Sep 21 2007, 03:48 PM~8842051
> *mug shot of the hat rob.
> 
> 
> ...


There goes spook trying to look all serious...
:loco:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

theres mike d looking all serious haha


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Sep 21 2007, 03:48 PM~8842474
> *theres mike d looking all serious  haha
> 
> 
> ...



:0 
oldpicowned :biggrin: 

man i was probley on the other side of the pic


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Sep 21 2007, 03:48 PM~8842474
> *theres mike d looking all serious  haha
> 
> 
> ...



wow that's an old pic of my daddy :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Sep 21 2007, 04:48 PM~8842474
> *theres mike d looking all serious  haha
> 
> 
> ...


Damn...
:tears:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Flaco :nicoderm:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 22 2007, 05:11 PM~8848632
> *
> 
> 
> ...



he needs some stripes on it. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wow: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 22 2007, 06:26 PM~8848691
> *he needs some stripes on it.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I agree!! :yes:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

what up 
ttt


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

is that lac in yalls club now


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

chilln.........how bout u


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Sep 24 2007, 03:14 PM~8860398
> *is that lac in yalls club now
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 24 2007, 12:12 PM~8858738
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I think that lac used to belong to Joe from Pure Extacy a LONG LONG LONG time ago. Very clean lac!!!  

I remember homeboy with the Sentra from Pure Extacy used to live down the street from me. And back when I first came around Knights, we had the meetings in the back parking lot of San Jose Church and right across the street, Pure Extacy would have their meetings at homeboy's house. Dammit I can't remember his name. Clean ass Sentra though.  


And then back when I was a younger...I used to be in this band camp....and there was this chick with a flute right....WELL....LET ME TELL YOU...that girl was a freak!!! :biggrin: 

Then ..... there was this one time ..... when I was helping a club member change out a transmission....with a tiny ass floor jack! Lets just say I dropped the tranny and his car almost dropped on little ole me! :biggrin: 

Then.... that same club member....he busted my neon tube right and I was so upset, I almost burned down a carport. :biggrin: 

Aww....memories!!! :tears: :roflmao:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 24 2007, 12:12 PM~8858738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It belonged to Ray.F from East Side,use to have a clean 63 too!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Sep 24 2007, 07:50 PM~8861784
> *It belonged to Ray.F from East Side,use to have a clean 63 too!
> *


this dude stays down the street from me


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 24 2007, 05:54 PM~8861388
> *I think that lac used to belong to Joe from Pure Extacy a LONG LONG LONG time ago. Very clean lac!!!
> 
> I remember homeboy with the Sentra from Pure Extacy used to live down the street from me. And back when I first came around Knights, we had the meetings in the back parking lot of San Jose Church and right across the street, Pure Extacy would have their meetings at homeboy's house. Dammit I can't remember his name. Clean ass Sentra though.
> ...


shoulde stilllllll hurts :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 24 2007, 05:54 PM~8861388
> *I think that lac used to belong to Joe from Pure Extacy a LONG LONG LONG time ago. Very clean lac!!!
> 
> I remember homeboy with the Sentra from Pure Extacy used to live down the street from me. And back when I first came around Knights, we had the meetings in the back parking lot of San Jose Church and right across the street, Pure Extacy would have their meetings at homeboy's house. Dammit I can't remember his name. Clean ass Sentra though.
> ...


joes old caddi was rootbeer brown and had murals of vejias on it....
my carport shows history :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 25 2007, 06:41 AM~8865184
> *joes old caddi was rootbeer brown and had murals of vejias on it....
> my carport shows history :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 25 2007, 06:41 AM~8865184
> *joes old caddi was rootbeer brown and had murals of vejias on it....
> my carport shows history :biggrin:
> *


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 25 2007, 02:23 PM~8867621
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats it :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 25 2007, 02:23 PM~8867621
> *
> 
> 
> ...



where's that car now :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

hey big rob,remember this car, me and henry.(im on the left) its henrys dads,,clean ride.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 25 2007, 03:23 PM~8867621
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DATS RIGHT!!! DER IT IS!!! MAN!! HAVENT SEEN THAT CADI IN YEARS!!!!

MY MISTAKE!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=344960
PEEP IT


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

say man you got any more pics of san anto lrm shows back then when it was in the collessum


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

NO..........SORRY


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ready for the trip 

22: End at Las Vegas, NV US Map 

Total Est. Time: 19 hours, 11 minutes Total Est. Distance: 1304.13 miles 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 25 2007, 10:54 PM~8870896
> *ready for the trip
> 
> 22: End at Las Vegas, NV US  Map
> ...


 :0 ricks driven :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Sep 25 2007, 04:48 PM~8868627
> *hey big rob,remember this car, me and henry.(im on the left) its henrys dads,,clean ride.
> 
> 
> ...



yea man there were some clean cars back in the day


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 26 2007, 05:28 AM~8872252
> *:0  ricks driven  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

sexay,,mmmmmm


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Sep 26 2007, 09:58 AM~8873293
> *sexay,,mmmmmm
> 
> 
> ...



puppy fooker :uh:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

ive been called worse,,haha


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 26 2007, 05:28 AM~8872252
> *:0  ricks driven  :biggrin:
> *



:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey guys i'm thinking about doing a walk for diabetes....but it's not till nov 17 it's a 5k walk... i was wondering if anybody is up to it would like to join my team....if i do decided to do it or if you don't fell like passing out that day :biggrin: donate some money... here's the web site for a little more info, i'm waiting for the packets to come in the mail, but i will keep you guys updated pm if you are interested thanks, :biggrin:

walk for austin texas


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 26 2007, 10:08 AM~8873377
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :rofl:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 26 2007, 12:32 PM~8874306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

IS THERE A STORE HERE IN AUSTIN THAT SELLS STACY ADAMS ??


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Buy you some Gators


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Sep 26 2007, 06:33 PM~8876887
> *Buy you some Gators
> *


SOME STACY'S WITH GATOR SKIN !! :yes:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

[







:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Sep 26 2007, 06:38 PM~8876933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE ARENT STACYS FOR CHICANOS !! :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

They are good for kicking some culo!!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Sep 26 2007, 07:22 PM~8876811
> *IS THERE A STORE HERE IN AUSTIN THAT SELLS STACY ADAMS ??
> *


let me find out


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 26 2007, 06:47 PM~8877016
> *let me find out
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Sep 26 2007, 07:22 PM~8876811
> *IS THERE A STORE HERE IN AUSTIN THAT SELLS STACY ADAMS ??
> *


todays style on riverside


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 26 2007, 06:57 PM~8877086
> *todays style on  riverside
> *


I STOPED BY BUT THEY DIDNT HAVE MUCH OF A VARIETY . GOOD LOOKIN OUT ALEX !!


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

B.Dress UP. Ed Bluestein Blvd


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Try the Shoe Carnival on Slaughter behind Wal-Mart. I saw a few there.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

IM BRINGING MY SHIT OUT ALEX !! WITH LAMARK ON THE SWITCH !! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Sep 26 2007, 08:18 PM~8877197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 26 2007, 07:23 PM~8877230
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tears:
> *


WHY YOU CRYING ?? :biggrin: WATCHA !!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Sep 26 2007, 08:26 PM~8877254
> *WHY YOU CRYING ??  :biggrin: WATCHA !!
> *


from laughing 2 hard :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 26 2007, 07:29 PM~8877267
> *from laughing 2 hard :biggrin:
> *


OH !! LAMARK IM JUST CLOWNIN . :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: king clown :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 26 2007, 07:34 PM~8877294
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship: king clown :biggrin:
> *


THERES ONLY 1 KING UP IN HERE !! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Sep 26 2007, 09:18 PM~8877197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's fuckin wrong :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 26 2007, 09:45 PM~8878224
> *that's fuckin wrong  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IM JUST MESSIN WITH YOU LAMARK !! ITS ALL IN GOOD FUN .


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Sep 26 2007, 06:22 PM~8876811
> *IS THERE A STORE HERE IN AUSTIN THAT SELLS STACY ADAMS ??
> *


heres some dexters 1957 collection,they feel like tenny shoes..i can run fight kick and jog with them. :biggrin: 
heres a website you might want to try out ,,maybe they have a store here somewhere.http://www.dextershoe.com/item.asp?ItemID=DS1016-2


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 27 2007, 07:32 AM~8879716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My stacy's :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

up^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Sep 27 2007, 03:15 PM~8882616
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

comic for the day:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

where's everybody at??? :dunno:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Sep 28 2007, 01:50 PM~8889888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that your new car???


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

mmmmmmmmm maybe :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Sep 28 2007, 02:24 PM~8890130
> *mmmmmmmmm maybe :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: ok don't tell me but we can go by your house remeber????


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

you wont see it in my house,,(whispers to self,at least not till it gets here from calif) hno: hno:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Sep 28 2007, 02:35 PM~8890220
> *you wont see it in my house,,(whispers to self,at least not till it gets here from calif)  hno:  hno:
> *



lol (thinks to self this guy is weird) ok :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

(thinks to self i must be weird talking to myself) la la la la :tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Sep 28 2007, 02:41 PM~8890261
> *(thinks to self  i must be weird talking to myself)  la la la la  :tongue:
> *



crazy....i thought i was bad.....


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Sep 28 2007, 02:50 PM~8889888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks Clean Spook...When is it coming in???


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Sep 28 2007, 02:23 PM~8890492
> *looks Clean Spook...When is it coming in???
> *


the transport company is supposed to pick it up from cali either today mon or tues,,i figure i should have it in about a week and a half,,hopefully. :dunno:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Sep 28 2007, 03:43 PM~8890594
> *the transport company is supposed to pick it up from cali either today mon or tues,,i figure i should have it in about a week and a half,,hopefully.  :dunno:
> *


well let us know that way we can swing by and see it..... :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 28 2007, 02:52 PM~8890662
> *well let us know that way we can swing by and see it..... :biggrin:
> *


yessum hno:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 26 2007, 07:29 PM~8877267
> *from laughing 2 hard :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW ANYONE THAT HAS SOME TURNSIGNAL INDICATORS FOR SALE FOR A 94 BIGBODY ?? THE PIECES THAT GO ON TOP OF THE FENDERS . THNX !!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

here's flaco


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Sep 28 2007, 05:30 PM~8891547
> *YOU KNOW ANYONE THAT HAS SOME TURNSIGNAL INDICATORS FOR SALE FOR A 94 BIGBODY ?? THE PIECES THAT GO ON TOP OF THE FENDERS . THNX !!
> *


----------



## az63 (Sep 30, 2007)

hey homie i just want to know wat up whit atx you maybe remeber me
i use to own tha lincon allways hitin does 3s i was whit southern comfort i move 2 az just want to know if you all still go to chicano park


----------



## az63 (Sep 30, 2007)

:cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

i think they still hang out at chicano park on sundays,,what year was your lincoln,


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 30 2007, 07:24 PM~8902361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW U DOIN!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 30 2007, 09:10 PM~8903403
> *HOW U DOIN!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



took that picture yesterday.


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by az63_@Sep 30 2007, 12:26 PM~8900956
> * hey homie i just want to know wat up whit  atx you maybe remeber me
> i use to own tha lincon allways hitin does 3s i was whit southern comfort    i move 2  az just want to know if you all still go to chicano park
> *


You need to hurry up and bring your ass back to Austin.
Junior hasn't been the same since you left. :biggrin:


----------



## az63 (Sep 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Sep 30 2007, 08:32 PM~8903582
> *You need to hurry up and bring your ass back to Austin.
> Junior hasn't been the same since you left. :biggrin:
> *


93 lincon ......are you goin to come to vegas,,,,,,,,,,, wat is junior up to is his 63 done or wat.. :uh:


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by az63_@Sep 30 2007, 09:31 PM~8904006
> *93 lincon ......are you goin to come to vegas,,,,,,,,,,,  wat is junior up to is his 63  done or wat.. :uh:
> *


I haven't talked to him in a couple months......but I doubt it's done. 

I'm not going to Vegas this year.  Too much other shit going on for me to spend $$ on Vegas.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Just chillin....at Alex's house....on a Sunday....afternoon.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 28 2007, 09:20 PM~8892119
> *here's flaco
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 1 2007, 07:19 AM~8905642
> *Just chillin....at Alex's house....on a Sunday....afternoon.
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

i got back to late. damn it any tacos left? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 30 2007, 05:24 PM~8902361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN SHAQ !! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

ALEX YOU GUYS HAD A CAR WASH AT THE ADVANCE ON RIVERSIDE THIS PAST WEEKEND ??


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Oct 1 2007, 05:49 PM~8909857
> *ALEX YOU GUYS HAD A CAR WASH AT THE ADVANCE ON RIVERSIDE THIS PAST WEEKEND ??
> *



Naw we had our car wash at firestone off of i35


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Rick,What happend to you Gramps 63 impala


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 1 2007, 05:09 PM~8909991
> *Naw we had our car wash at firestone off of i35
> *


 I SEE PEOPLE THERE EVERY SATURDAY


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

What up Big J :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Oct 1 2007, 05:22 PM~8910069
> *What up Big J :biggrin:
> *


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Seeing whats popping in the ATX


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Oct 1 2007, 06:13 PM~8910000
> *Rick,What happend to you Gramps 63 impala
> *



he sold it i think.. i know he still has his 55 ford.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Oct 1 2007, 05:27 PM~8910096
> *Seeing whats popping in the ATX
> *


THERE ALL QUIT CAUSE THE HORNS GOT WHOOPED !! :0


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

How about Chino's 64 You dont have any pics of Chis's root beer brown 64?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:0


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Oct 1 2007, 07:37 PM~8910160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam!!!! Hope I dont see that near my street! Dam!! Dont know what else to say!! :barf:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Oct 1 2007, 05:39 PM~8910175
> *Dam!!!! Hope I dont see that near my street! Dam!! Dont know what else to say!! :barf:
> *


DONT FRONT YOU KNOW YOU LIKE IT !! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Oct 1 2007, 06:43 PM~8910197
> *DONT FRONT YOU KNOW YOU LIKE IT !!  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :barf:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 1 2007, 05:44 PM~8910211
> *:nono:  :nono:  :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Oct 1 2007, 06:37 PM~8910160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 








:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 1 2007, 05:53 PM~8910270
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 1 2007, 07:26 PM~8911025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN RICK !! WERE YOU TAKE HER TO HIPPIE HALLOW . :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Oct 1 2007, 08:29 PM~8911045
> *DAMN RICK !! WERE YOU TAKE HER TO HIPPIE HALLOW .  :biggrin:
> *



naw i took those two pictures at chicano park.. 

no bullshit.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 1 2007, 07:33 PM~8911087
> *naw i took those two pictures at chicano park..
> 
> no bullshit.
> *


ME LIKEY !!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

by the way she has some nice breast


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Oct 1 2007, 08:35 PM~8911105
> *ME LIKEY !!
> *



me to :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 1 2007, 07:42 PM~8911186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THE PIC FROM THIS PAST WEEKEND ??


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 1 2007, 08:44 PM~8911204
> *IS THE PIC FROM THIS PAST WEEKEND ??
> *



naw a few months ago.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

on craigslist


I WAS ON CRAIGSLIST AND I SAW THIS REGAL THE GUY IS ASKING FOR $5,500 

THE INFORMATION THAT WAS ON CRAIGSLIST IS ON THE BOTTOM OF THE PICS.


















1979 BUCIK REGAL..HOPPER..FULLY RENFORCED FRAME OFF..12 BRAND NEW TROJAN BATTERIES..DOUBLE PUMP BUILT BY DEL TORO..


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

got milk :wow: :wow:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 2 2007, 06:51 AM~8914249
> *got milk :wow:  :wow:
> *











MO MILK,MO MILK,MO MILK .............. :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 26 2007, 06:57 PM~8877086
> *todays style on  riverside
> *











I FOUND THESE THERE !! I BOUGHT THE TAN ONES .


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

my fav old school pic :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

how about this one after the houston show :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

i call that wet and wild :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

MAN!! Bet y'all are excited for Vegas!!!! We all are going to be waiting for pics Rick!! And if you can....get some pics of Regals for me! :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

anybody need a adapter for their spare wheel? make me an offer


----------



## az63 (Sep 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: my old linc miss going to chicano park was any one see this car any more :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

WERE YOU AT RICK !! :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

hey rob heres the ride,,the transport company damaged the rear quarter but they are going to pay for the repair.now i have to get a body shop to do it.


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

looking good ernie!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

trip 2 vegas


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

hoover dam


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## wildthing 2000 (Jul 26, 2006)

GOOD PICS ANY MORE OF CHILOS TRUCK?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

LIL peeps :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 9 2007, 02:45 PM~8961358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats ....Nuff said


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

*same person*


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Dam looks like fun! Next year :thumbsup:


----------



## az63 (Sep 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 9 2007, 02:15 PM~8961619
> *Congrats ....Nuff said     x2
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 9 2007, 02:41 PM~8961793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHO THAT IS RICK ?? :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Oct 9 2007, 08:30 PM~8964349
> *WHO THAT IS RICK ??  :biggrin:
> *


she is a porn star that i took a picture of at the super show.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 9 2007, 07:34 PM~8964417
> *she is a porn star that i took a picture of at the super show.
> *


WHATS HER NAME ?? :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Oct 9 2007, 08:36 PM~8964433
> *WHATS HER NAME ??  :biggrin:
> *



Gianna 

bangbros


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 9 2007, 07:39 PM~8964468
> *Gianna
> 
> bangbros
> *


GOTTA LOOK !! :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

congrats on the win !!!!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 9 2007, 03:45 PM~8961358
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HELL YEAH!! That's tha shit man!!! CONGRATS!!! Bet that feeling was good!!! Way to go man!!! Bring the plaque it to the park Saturday!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 10 2007, 10:44 AM~8968012
> *HELL YEAH!! That's tha shit man!!! CONGRATS!!! Bet that feeling was good!!! Way to go man!!! Bring the plaque it to the park Saturday!!!
> *


hell yea it was! thanks to all for the support! No Haters can take that away for me :biggrin: it will be there!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Big Rick after a loooonnnnngggg walk :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 10 2007, 09:56 AM~8968087
> *
> 
> 
> ...




hahahaha


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Hmm....what is Mona telling Alex that is so funny??? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

To all members new or old: u will be wearin this on ur probation :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 10 2007, 09:58 AM~8968102
> *Hmm....what is Mona telling Alex that is so funny??? LOL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


smiling 4 da camera :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 10 2007, 11:02 AM~8968129
> *smiling 4 da camera :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 10 2007, 09:59 AM~8968106
> *To all members new or old: u will be wearin this on ur probation  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Flaco??? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 10 2007, 10:08 AM~8968159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


on da way home :


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 10 2007, 11:09 AM~8968161
> *Flaco??? :biggrin:
> *



HAHAHAHA!!! I got real ones that come out at the end of this month! :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 10 2007, 11:09 AM~8968161
> *Flaco??? :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 10 2007, 11:09 AM~8968161
> *Flaco??? :biggrin:
> *



HAHAHAHA!!! I got real ones that come out at the end of this month! :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Gettin pulled over in Arizona :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 10 2007, 10:23 AM~8968240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 10 2007, 11:23 AM~8968240
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Did you ride the Playboy bike through Arizona????? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up everyone??? :wave: :wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 10 2007, 10:27 AM~8968272
> *whats up everyone???  :wave:  :wave:
> *


i found ur psp :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

1 bad bitch :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

that for u Flaco


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 10 2007, 11:37 AM~8968344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH SNAP!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0  :worship: 

That biotch is bad ass!!! Engraving in the trim!!!!!! WHAT!!! SICK!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 10 2007, 10:53 AM~8968067
> *hell yea it was! thanks to all for the support! No Haters can take that away for me :biggrin:  it will be there!
> *



bring the trophy and the bike :biggrin: get ur shine on


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 10 2007, 12:09 PM~8968568
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Hey guys and gal.....dont know if y'all heard, but Big Moe had a heart attack Sunday and is in a coma.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 10 2007, 01:01 PM~8968950
> *bring the trophy and the bike    :biggrin:  get ur shine on
> *


yes sir


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 9 2007, 01:45 PM~8961358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS LAMARK !! :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

congrats fool


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

thanks to all! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 10 2007, 11:49 AM~8969231
> *Hey guys and gal.....dont know if y'all heard, but Big Moe had a heart attack Sunday and is in a coma.
> 
> 
> ...


RIP


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

that boy degree


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVz51nsmzgc


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsbf6vi-ZtI


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

73 Monte,You know anyone who has a set of adapters for sale?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

no :nono:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 1 2007, 07:26 PM~8911025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AWWWW LOOK AT THE KITTY CAT !! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 11 2007, 08:41 PM~8980970
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsbf6vi-ZtI
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 10 2007, 01:49 PM~8969231
> *Hey guys and gal.....dont know if y'all heard, but Big Moe had a heart attack Sunday and is in a coma.
> 
> 
> ...


did he die?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 11 2007, 08:40 PM~8980956
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVz51nsmzgc
> *


my cutty is in that video :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 11 2007, 07:41 PM~8980970
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsbf6vi-ZtI
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 12 2007, 08:52 AM~8984808
> *did he die?
> *


YEA HE PASSED AWAY THATS WHAT THEY SAID ON 93.3


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

hey bbq tommrow for the club  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Oct 12 2007, 07:40 PM~8988632
> *YEA HE PASSED AWAY THATS WHAT THEY SAID ON 93.3
> *


 SUC LOSES ANOTHER MEMBER. I NEED TO CALL MY CUZ'N C-NOTE TO COMFIME!  :tears: :tears: :angel: TO BIG MOE


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

happy anniversary KOP............13 years :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I WOULD LIKE TO SAY A SPECIAL THANKS TO THE PEOPLE, AND CAR CLUBS (MIRACLES, BLVD ACES, FIRME TIEMPO, AND UNDER IMAGE) THAT HELPED US CELEBRATE OUR 13 YEAR ANNIVERSARY. HOPE TO SEE YALL NEXT YEAR.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ME, MYSELF, AND MARTIN C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

nice


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

Like ice Cube said To day was a good Day


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

EH What


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

yea it was a good day. good to see all the lows out there! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 13 2007, 10:03 PM~8995176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:my family


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 14 2007, 11:29 AM~8996967
> *:biggrin:my family
> *


X2


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

question for everyone. has anyone ever seen a lowrider bike with captin america theme?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:nono: :nono:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 15 2007, 08:40 AM~9003713
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 13 2007, 09:43 PM~8995078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on 13 years


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

CONGRATS ON 13 YEARS! ! ! ! 

Sorry we missed it, but had already had planned to take my grandson's to the Elgin Pumpkin Festival... Seem like we were the only minorities there, but it was a Good Time... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 15 2007, 08:54 PM~9009523
> *
> 
> 
> ...



the cam adds 10 lbs


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 15 2007, 10:22 PM~9009871
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:my family
x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

RICK WERE YOU AT !! :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 16 2007, 09:19 PM~9018357
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i am the one with the cam.  :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 16 2007, 10:38 PM~9019098
> *i am the one with the cam.   :thumbsup:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

ALEX YOU GOT THE HOOK UP ON BATTERIES ?? I NEED 12 OF THEM NO LESS THAN 1000 C.C.A. !


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 17 2007, 06:24 PM~9025239
> *ALEX YOU GOT THE HOOK UP ON BATTERIES ?? I NEED 12 OF THEM NO LESS THAN 1000 C.C.A. !
> *


`go c joe,thats where i get mine at capitol city collision on south lamar next to broken spoke. their phone number is 626-7454.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 17 2007, 05:59 PM~9025527
> *`go c joe,thats where i get mine at capitol city collision on south lamar next to broken spoke. their phone number is 626-7454.
> *


ARE THEY THE GROUP 31 ?? BECAUSE REGULAR CAR BATTERIES WONT WORK THERE NOT MADE TO BE CHARGED OVER AND OVER .


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 17 2007, 07:27 PM~9025717
> *ARE THEY THE GROUP 31 ?? BECAUSE REGULAR CAR BATTERIES WONT WORK THERE NOT MADE TO BE CHARGED OVER AND OVER .
> *


yea they are group 31 and they are not refurbished. you can probably get the trojans


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 17 2007, 06:53 PM~9025883
> *yea they are group 31 and they are not refurbished. you can probably get the trojans
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 2 2007, 06:51 AM~8914249
> *got milk :wow:  :wow:
> *











HERE YOU GO ALEX !! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 18 2007, 06:53 PM~9033936
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


YOU LIKEY ?? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

A LITTLE 2 MUCH :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 18 2007, 07:02 PM~9034014
> *A LITTLE 2 MUCH :biggrin:
> *


THATS ENOUGH FOR ME ,YOU AND RICK !! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 18 2007, 08:15 PM~9034091
> *THATS ENOUGH FOR ME ,YOU AND RICK !!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: RICK ON 1







:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 18 2007, 07:19 PM~9034121
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: RICK ON 1
> 
> 
> ...


NAW 1 FOR ME 1 FOR YOU !! RICK CAN TAKE THE PICTURE !! :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

ME LIKEY !! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 16 2007, 10:38 PM~9019098
> *i am the one with the cam.   :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 18 2007, 08:19 PM~9034121
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: RICK ON 1
> 
> 
> ...



me like.. :thumbsup: uffin:  i will give her the best 5 mins of her life :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 18 2007, 08:29 PM~9034203
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i know what i want for xmas.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 18 2007, 08:28 PM~9034655
> *i know what i want for xmas.
> *


EASY RICK !! EASY !! :biggrin:


----------



## az63 (Sep 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 15 2007, 12:26 PM~9005802
> *Congrats on 13 years
> *


A IS THE JOE'S CADY


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 18 2007, 09:28 PM~9034664
> *EASY RICK !! EASY !!  :biggrin:
> *



.. you know it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i still like these


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 18 2007, 11:12 PM~9035027
> *i still like these
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

great googaly moogaly ... this is like a 3D show :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by az63_@Oct 18 2007, 09:33 PM~9034720
> *A IS THE JOE'S CADY
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 18 2007, 09:12 PM~9035027
> *i still like these
> 
> 
> ...


ME TO !!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

I LIKE THESE !! :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 17 2007, 05:59 PM~9025527
> *`go c joe,thats where i get mine at capitol city collision on south lamar next to broken spoke. their phone number is 626-7454.
> *


WRONG NUMBER ALEX !!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 19 2007, 06:45 PM~9041798
> *WRONG NUMBER ALEX !!
> *


thats hiz cell


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 19 2007, 06:12 PM~9041911
> *thats hiz  cell
> *


I ASKED FOR JOE HE SAID WRONG NUMBER ! :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: 385-4567 is the shop number.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 19 2007, 06:56 PM~9042134
> *:dunno:  :dunno: 385-4567 is the shop number.
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 22 2007, 09:59 AM~9055918
> *:angry:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

what up what up!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 22 2007, 05:35 PM~9059073
> *
> 
> 
> ...












:biggrin: J/K Big Dogg!!! :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 22 2007, 10:24 PM~9062136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 22 2007, 10:24 PM~9062136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: N FEED DEM HOES


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 18 2007, 09:12 PM~9035027
> *i still like these
> 
> 
> ...


MORE PICS RICK !! :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

let me check i am at work.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

ME LIKEY ALOT !! :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 25 2007, 08:59 PM~7774588
> *KAZE
> BIG CurbSide
> 
> ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

alex lamark said he is good to go for the car show next weekend


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 23 2007, 07:36 PM~9069373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: ...... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

not me :nono: :nono:

alex lamark said he is good to go for the car show next weekend


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 24 2007, 08:37 PM~9077007
> *not me :nono:  :nono:
> 
> alex lamark said he is good to go for the car show next weekend
> *


are you going to see the show?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 24 2007, 09:37 PM~9077007
> *not me :nono:  :nono:
> 
> alex lamark said he is good to go for the car show next weekend
> *


what happened now?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 23 2007, 09:27 PM~9069298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW U DOIN! :nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 25 2007, 02:37 AM~9079261
> *what happened now?
> *


last minute :angry:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

damn it now how am i goin get Playboy down there?  Ricks ride's not big enough. :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno:shouldnt of waited till last min :twak:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

are we all planning on going to the toys for tots show in belton?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

or is it temple - which ever one :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 25 2007, 03:16 PM~9082891
> *are we all planning on going to the toys for tots show in belton?
> *


when????????? :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 25 2007, 02:20 PM~9082938
> *when????????? :angry:
> *


not sure on the exact date, well i dont think they're sure yet either
they're just saying its going to be the 1st or 2nd weekend of Dec. as soon as i find out ill let you know.

:angry: -why are you mad?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 25 2007, 03:15 PM~9083438
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: 
did you end up getting the amp to work?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 25 2007, 04:48 PM~9083673
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> did you end up getting the amp to work?
> *



YES i did. it hits pretty good. now i need to get another one and 2 more speakers


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 25 2007, 03:49 PM~9083681
> *YES i did. it hits pretty good. now i need to get another one and 2 more speakers
> *


lol its funny because when it comes to stereo systems the one you have is never enough
im allready getting tired of mine every day sounds lower than the last, we wont be happy untill we cant hear anymore :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i know..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 25 2007, 04:57 PM~9083721
> *lol its funny because when it comes to stereo systems the one you have is never enough
> im allready getting tired of mine every day sounds lower than the last, we wont be happy untill we cant hear anymore  :biggrin:
> *


what :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

is oscar still having that benefit?
i dont know if he text me cuz my phone is broken right now


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

alex, is this what you were talking about?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 25 2007, 05:41 PM~9084010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats it :barf:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

yeah i dont like that :nosad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 25 2007, 05:24 PM~9083915
> *is oscar still having that benefit?
> i dont know if he text me cuz my phone is broken right now
> *


yes they are having the benefit on saturday at estrada's cleaners on 7th st. 10:30 - till ? I also have that phone for you from Christina.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 25 2007, 05:06 PM~9084135
> *yes they are having the benefit on saturday at estrada's cleaners on 7th st. 10:30 - till ? I also have that phone for you from Christina.
> *


okay cool 
i guess if we get done with the carb tomorrow ill come by there (estrada's)


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hey do you have any pics of my car from the expo (sep) show?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 25 2007, 06:09 PM~9084152
> *hey do you have any pics of my car from the expo (sep) show?
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

rick do you?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

is Christina going to the los mag show?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

WHAT UP K.O.P !!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 25 2007, 05:09 PM~9084152
> *hey do you have any pics of my car from the expo (sep) show?
> *


rick?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 25 2007, 05:17 PM~9084205
> *WHAT UP K.O.P !!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 25 2007, 06:14 PM~9084186
> *is Christina going to the los mag show?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: ask her


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 25 2007, 03:16 PM~9082891
> *are we all planning on going to the toys for tots show in belton?
> *


tito???????


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 25 2007, 06:17 PM~9084205
> *WHAT UP K.O.P !!
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 25 2007, 06:22 PM~9084215
> *rick?
> *


mean streets


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 25 2007, 06:17 PM~9084205
> *WHAT UP K.O.P !!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 25 2007, 05:39 PM~9084335
> *tito???????
> *


??? latin style?-if thats what you mean than yes


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 25 2007, 05:40 PM~9084345
> *mean streets
> *


???
what do you mean?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 25 2007, 05:40 PM~9084345
> *mean streets
> *


what do you mean???


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Whats goin on Knights, I was just gonna write yall...lol...We are still having the toys for tots show in belton on December 8th.....we would really like 4 yall 2 be out there, we r trying 2 make this a good one....just let me know if yall can make it, my number is 254-541-3177...and we should have flyers out by this weekend, so ill see if i can get yall sum....thanks


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 25 2007, 05:47 PM~9084391
> *Whats goin on Knights, I was just gonna write yall...lol...We are still having the toys for tots show in belton on December 8th.....we would really like 4 yall 2 be out there, we r trying 2 make this a good one....just let me know if yall can make it, my number is 254-541-3177...and we should have flyers out by this weekend, so ill see if i can get yall sum....thanks
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

that sounds good....so yall goin 2 magnificos??


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 25 2007, 05:52 PM~9084416
> *that sounds good....so yall goin 2 magnificos??
> *


i think just like 2 or 3 people are going
you?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

we r takin 2 cars, and a homie from waco is goin with us....but a few members r goin 2 spectate...u takin ur lincoln??


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 25 2007, 05:57 PM~9084437
> *we r takin 2 cars, and a homie from waco is goin with us....but a few members r goin 2 spectate...u takin ur lincoln??
> *


nah we are doing some engine work to it


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

im about to get off of work ill talk to yall later 
alex, ill call you tomorrow :wave:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

so does dat mean MIDKNIGHT LOVE is gonna be there??


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 25 2007, 06:02 PM~9084476
> *so does dat mean MIDKNIGHT LOVE is gonna be there??
> *


where?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Taco Plate Sale

Saturday, October 27, 2007

11 am

tacos, rice and beans $5.00 a plate

Estrada's cleaners on 7th street


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 25 2007, 06:04 PM~9084491
> *where?
> *


i wont be in houston but im really going to try and make it to temple :wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 25 2007, 08:02 PM~9084476
> *so does dat mean MIDKNIGHT LOVE is gonna be there??
> *


no but i thank the Playboy Bike will :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Taco Plate Sale

Saturday, October 27, 2007

11 am

tacos, rice and beans $5.00 a plate

Estrada's cleaners on 7th street

O.Romero


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 26 2007, 06:37 PM~9092053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHE LIKE'S IT RUFF !! :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Lowrider Bicycles Remain an Austin Obsession
Published December 26, 2005 by Austin American-Statesman
By Jeremy Schwartz
AMERICAN-STATESMAN STAFF 

Terry Rocha's latest creation began life as a demure Schwinn Sting-Ray in 1963 before being mothballed in the backyard of an elderly neighbor. Recently though, the bicycle entered its latest incarnation as "Dub Life."

The bike's handlebars twist upward in ribbons of chrome-dipped steel, gold-plated pedals extend from a sunburst orange frame and mock tailpipes (made from fencing from his mother's house) that give off a silvery glare. Red tractor-trailer emergency lights, bought at a truck stop and rigged to a watch battery, flash from the bike's frame. And the crowning touch — a distinctive banana seat — is made of puckered black ostrich skin.



Matt Rourke
AMERICAN-STATESMAN

Rocky Castro, passed his Spider-Man-themed bicycle down to his 5-year-old son Rocky Jr.


Rocha has spent $1,400 and nine months creating the bicycle with the help of his 15-year-old nephew, Ray Manchaca, whom Rocha is building it for. "I want him to grow up like I did," the 29-year-old Austin native and member of the Majic Car Club, said. "To be different, to be unique and to be as custom as possible."

Custom is the name of the game in the quickly expanding world of lowrider bicycles, whose most extreme versions look like they could have flown out of a Salvador Dalí painting.

While lowrider bicycles have been known to take up occasional residence in art galleries, they are most at home in lowrider shows and contests, where, Austin lowrider enthusiasts say, they are quickly gaining on the more traditional lowrider cars in popularity. Fueled by a thriving Internet industry in custom parts, lowrider bicycles are becoming more accessible to the masses.

"Bikes, as far as the metal work goes, if you can dream it you can do it," said Montopolis resident Alex Vargas, president of the Knights of Pleasure Car Club.

Lowrider bicycles can be customized to look like dragons or movie monsters and some even come equipped with stereos, TV screens and hydraulic pumps to bounce like lowrider cars. A number of local lowrider bicycles will be on display Jan. 14 at the second Annual Youth Endowment Fund Car Show, sponsored by the Austin Travis County Advocate Program, a private, nonprofit mentoring program for at-risk juveniles.

Far cheaper and easier to transport than lowrider cars, lowrider bicycles are often owned by kids and passed down through the generations.

"If a dad or mom has a lowrider, their kids usually get into it with the bikes," Vargas said. "Parents see it as a way to keep kids away from drugs or gangs, to keep them occupied. . .They're a way for the younger generation, the kids, to express themselves."

Vargas's 11-year-old son Manuel has won awards with his lowrider bicycle, "Aztec Pride," which features a detailed mural of pyramids and warriors on its frame. When presented in all its glory at lowrider shows, it sits atop a replica pyramid adorned with artifacts like Aztec calendars. At shows, the displays for lowrider bicycles can be as elaborate as the machines themselves.




Matt Rourke
AMERICAN-STATESMAN

Terry Rocha reflected in the etched mirror of his lowrider bicycle Starry Night.

Rocky Castro, also a Knights of Pleasure member, passed his Spider-Man-themed bicycle down to his 5-year-old son Rocky Jr. Like a lot of lowriders, Castro's bike has been torn down and rebuilt several times over the last 10 years, assuming several new identities.

"We just try to be different every year," Castro said. "It keeps my son happy and that's the main thing. . . . He loves taking it to the shows."

Castro said that with the rise of the Internet, lowrider bicycling is going more mainstream. When he began customizing bicycles a decade ago, Castro said he had to find a welder or machinist to give birth to his ideas. Today, dozens of Internet parts companies supply nearly every accessory imaginable, including spinning rims and crushed velvet seats.





Matt Rourke
AMERICAN-STATESMAN

>Alex Vargas and his son Manuel, 11, have won awards with their lowrider bicycle Aztec Pride, which features pyramids and warriors on its frame.

At least one Austin shop sells lowrider parts as well as completed lowrider bicycles. Rene Martinez opened his East Cesar Chavez Street business as a Mexican import shop before moving into lowriders about six months ago at the suggestion of his nephew.

Perhaps owing to the do-it-yourself ethos of the lowrider movement, Martinez said that the sales of parts far outpaces sales of entire bicycles, which sell for $230 to $1,300 at Rene's Imports Bicycle Shop.

"They have their own bikes and want to soup them up," said Martinez, who has also made a name for himself by building bikes with handlebars replaced with polished sets of longhorns. "The twisted stuff is real popular right now."

Tsunami Cycles in South Austin also sells lowrider-inspired bicycles. But unlike most lowriders, their cruisers, reminiscent of motorcycle choppers with exaggerated handlebars and six-foot chains, are meant to be ridden.

Whatever form lowriders take, the people who love them say they are driven by a need to be different, to stand out.

"You can only do so much on a car," said Rocha, standing over "Dub Life" and mulling some modifications. "You can go all out on a bike. The sky's the limit."


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: nice


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 28 2007, 06:18 PM~9102122
> *:thumbsup: nice
> *


you got on right as i got off lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

whats up?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 29 2007, 05:30 PM~9108858
> *whats up?
> *



chillin at work


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 29 2007, 04:38 PM~9108929
> *chillin at work
> *


cool me too :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> chillin at work
> :0


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

if thats work I need a career change ... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 11 2007, 10:01 PM~7458078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i wanna cruz :angry:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

that was a cool lil cruise at the park the other day


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Oct 30 2007, 04:54 PM~9116346
> *that was a cool lil cruise at the park the other day
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 30 2007, 03:31 PM~9116205
> *i wanna cruz :angry:
> *


well lets cruz then 
this sat night untill like 4am


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I CANT DRIVE AHOLE :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 30 2007, 05:15 PM~9117023
> *ahole :around:*


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 30 2007, 05:15 PM~9117023
> *I CANT DRIVE AHOLE :angry:
> *


WHAT HAPPEND ALEX IF YOU DONT MIND ME ASKING ??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 30 2007, 06:20 PM~9117060
> *WHAT HAPPEND ALEX IF YOU DONT MIND ME ASKING ??
> *


I HAVE LOU GEHRIG'S DISEASE. I REALLY CAN'T DRIVE PHYSICALLY. SO THEREFORE I CAN'T DRIVE. THE DISEASE IS ALSO CALLED A.L.S. LIKE IN MY SIGNATURE. I CAN'T MAKE TURNS OR LIFT MY ARMS TO HOLD THE STEERING WHEEL. (AND MY WIFE DON'T WANT ME TO WRECK THE CAR) :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 30 2007, 06:20 PM~9117056
> *I DONT RIDE BITCH :angry: . ESPECIALLY IF I HAVE MY OWN RIDE.*


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

What it Do! King Of Atx,Alex?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Oct 30 2007, 06:47 PM~9117323
> *What it Do! King Of Atx,Alex?
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 30 2007, 05:39 PM~9117264
> *I HAVE LOU GEHRIG'S DISEASE. I REALLY CAN'T DRIVE PHYSICALLY. SO THEREFORE I CAN'T DRIVE. THE DISEASE IS ALSO CALLED A.L.S. LIKE IN MY SIGNATURE. I CAN'T MAKE TURNS OR LIFT MY ARMS TO HOLD THE STEERING WHEEL. (AND MY WIFE DON'T WANT ME TO WRECK THE CAR)  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SORRY TO HERE THAT ALEX !! KEEP YOUR HEAD UP HOMEBOY !! DONT LOOK DOWN UNLESS THERE'S MONEY ON THE GROUND .


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 30 2007, 06:48 PM~9117328
> *:angry:
> *


why are you mad NOW :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

:roflmao: pick it up before I do! :roflmao:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Oct 30 2007, 05:47 PM~9117323
> *What it Do! King Of Atx,Alex?
> *


CHILLIN !!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 30 2007, 06:51 PM~9117362
> *SORRY TO HERE THAT ALEX !! KEEP YOUR HEAD UP HOMEBOY !! DONT LOOK DOWN UNLESS THERE'S MONEY ON THE GROUND .
> *


CANT PIC IT UP :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

So where is everybody hanging out now?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Oct 30 2007, 06:56 PM~9117389
> *So where is everybody hanging out now?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: HAVENT BEEN OUT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 12 2007, 08:14 AM~7460142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Oct 30 2007, 05:56 PM~9117389
> *So where is everybody hanging out now?
> *


i guess still just up and down river side, park on suday 
hey have you heard of people hanging out at the old albertsons on 183 & 1431 in cedar park?
i heard that they meet up around 7:00 on sat- im going to check it out when i get a chance- for something different


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 30 2007, 06:01 PM~9117424
> *
> *


your candy looks bad ass in that pic :nicoderm:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 30 2007, 06:04 PM~9117450
> *your candy looks bad ass in that pic  :nicoderm:
> *


now thats what you call "drippin wet" :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

im about to get off of work right now so ill talk to yall later :wave:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Heard about the old Albertsons in Round Rock,alot of hot rods,no low-low yet,gotta show up over there and show them the real cars :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Oct 30 2007, 06:07 PM~9117475
> *Heard about the old Albertsons in Round Rock,alot of hot rods,no low-low yet,gotta show up over there and show them the real cars :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Oct 30 2007, 06:07 PM~9117475
> *Heard about the old Albertsons in Round Rock,alot of hot rods,no low-low yet,gotta show up over there and show them the real cars :biggrin:
> *


thats what im saying :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Oct 30 2007, 07:07 PM~9117475
> *Heard about the old Albertsons in Round Rock,alot of hot rods,no low-low yet,gotta show up over there and show them the real cars :biggrin:
> *


WHEN??????


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Lets make it happend!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 30 2007, 07:11 PM~9117515
> *WHEN??????
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what it do peeps


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 30 2007, 05:31 PM~9116205
> *i wanna cruz :angry:
> *


yea me too! but i might me sellin the cutty!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 30 2007, 11:59 PM~9119788
> *what it do peeps
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 31 2007, 01:01 AM~9119802
> *yea me too! but i might me sellin the cutty!
> *



:nono: don't do it...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 31 2007, 12:01 AM~9119802
> *yea me too! but i might me sellin the cutty!
> *


ur f n stupid :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 31 2007, 07:44 AM~9120986
> *ur f n stupid :uh:
> *


hey i recall someone tell me the was goin sell there car too! no names but u know how im talkin bout! :angry: :0 besides i'm wantin another fleet!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 31 2007, 10:39 AM~9122274
> *hey i recall someone tell me the was goin sell there car too! no names but u know how im talkin bout! :angry:  :0  besides i'm wantin another fleet!
> *


2 *completly diffrent* resons :angry:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 31 2007, 11:43 AM~9122318
> *2 completly diffrent resons :angry:
> *


yea ur right. but i feel like will never be able to put money in to it.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

u haven't


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 31 2007, 12:03 PM~9122472
> *u haven't
> *


yea i know that! that last time was when i got the pumps for it. i will just have to see if i can land another good job and dont get hurt :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 31 2007, 11:11 AM~9122539
> *yea i know that! that last time was when i got the pumps for it. i will just have to see if i can land another good job and dont get hurt :biggrin:
> *


that was pocket change :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 31 2007, 12:14 PM~9122556
> *that was    pocket change :biggrin:
> *


yea at that time. :biggrin: now if i had 500 im rich lol


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 30 2007, 06:11 PM~9117515
> *WHEN??????
> *


every sat. around 7-8p


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 30 2007, 11:01 PM~9119802
> *yea me too! but i might me sellin the cutty!
> *


yeah dont sell it!!! :angry: 
give it a chance first- you had some bad ass plans for that car- what happend???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hey pablo, when did you get your interior done???


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 31 2007, 03:42 PM~9124843
> *hey pablo, when did you get your interior done???
> *


got done durring at the begining of the year slowly piece by piece. should be ready for that temple show.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 31 2007, 02:48 PM~9124893
> *got done durring at the begining of the year slowly piece by piece.  should be ready for that temple show.
> *


 :thumbsup: looks real clean
who did the work?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN! :biggrin: </span></span>


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i fell of a ladder at work yesterday- it was pretty funny :biggrin: 
but i can hardly walk


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 31 2007, 03:48 PM~9124893
> *got done durring at the begining of the year slowly piece by piece.  should be ready for that temple show.
> *


bens uphoslery did the seats and door panels and i did the rest. Im fixing to do my S10's interior too. I'll probally do everthing except the seats. cant wait to get it done.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 31 2007, 03:17 PM~9125122
> *bens uphoslery did the seats and door panels and i did the rest.  Im fixing to do my S10's interior too.  I'll probally do everthing except the seats.  cant wait to get it done.
> *


cool i heard about ben's what did he charge you?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

WHO'S GOING DOWN 6TH STREET ??


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 31 2007, 03:09 PM~9125065
> *i fell of a ladder at work yesterday- it was pretty funny :biggrin:
> but i can hardly walk
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 31 2007, 02:37 PM~9124789
> *yeah dont sell it!!! :angry:
> give it a chance first- you had some bad ass plans for that car- what happend???
> *


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up everyone. i am stuck at work


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

for everyone.. some eye candy


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 31 2007, 05:35 PM~9126010
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

TRICK OR TREAT :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 31 2007, 06:31 PM~9125981
> *whats up everyone.  i am stuck at work
> *


who gives a fuck :biggrin: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 31 2007, 04:09 PM~9125065
> *i fell of a ladder at work yesterday- it was pretty funny :biggrin:
> but i can hardly walk
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 31 2007, 06:53 PM~9126113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shes a trick :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 31 2007, 07:35 PM~9126010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 31 2007, 04:37 PM~9124789
> *yeah dont sell it!!! :angry:
> give it a chance first- you had some bad ass plans for that car- what happend???
> *


the plans are still in my head  . just can afford to do anything right now. :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 31 2007, 07:31 PM~9125981
> *whats up everyone.  i am stuck at work
> *


i was too. but im off now :biggrin: r u still driven ur moms car to houston?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 31 2007, 11:55 PM~9127970
> *i was too. but im off now :biggrin:  r u still driven ur moms car to houston?
> *



do you need me to? i will... i am always down.. robert is leaving at 9


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 1 2007, 01:59 AM~9128363
> *do you need me to? i will...  i am always down.. robert is leaving at 9
> *


so r we! no i guess its just u and christan lol


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 1 2007, 01:08 AM~9128421
> *so r we! no i guess its just u and christan lol
> *



funny.. call me .


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 1 2007, 01:08 AM~9128421
> *so r we! no i guess its just u and christan lol
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 31 2007, 06:32 PM~9125994
> *for everyone.. some eye candy
> 
> 
> ...


no teeth :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 1 2007, 10:12 AM~9130535
> *no teeth :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 31 2007, 08:20 PM~9126969
> *shes a trick :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ........ :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 31 2007, 11:58 PM~9128355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: ........ :biggrin: ............ :yes:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:uh: :uh: :uh: ...................idiot


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

what up rick


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 1 2007, 01:58 AM~9128355
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what movie is that from :biggrin: :rofl:  :wow: :yes:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 1 2007, 08:56 PM~9134919
> *what up rick
> *



chilling at work. working til 3


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

(i need girls like this)


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 2 2007, 12:24 AM~9136650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


rick n da future :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

nah rick will still have the 16 yr olds j/k :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 2 2007, 09:35 AM~9138354
> *nah rick will still have the 16 yr olds  j/k  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :burn:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

A LITTLE EXTRA,EXTRA !! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 2 2007, 07:13 PM~9142988
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


THATS THAT LATENIGHT SHIT !! DONT CALL ME ILL CALL YOU !! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

A KEGGER5 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 11 2007, 10:01 PM~7458078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 3 2007, 07:37 AM~9145373
> *
> *



:thumbsup: Nice I like the color.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1970MonteCarlo_@Nov 4 2007, 01:05 PM~9151469
> *:thumbsup:  Nice I like the color.
> *


thanx


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: congrats to both of yall


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i like the new parts :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 5 2007, 03:18 PM~9159753
> *:thumbsup: congrats to both of yall
> *


 :thumbsup: x2100 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://groups.cardomain.com/groups/14694;homepage < CHECK IT OUT


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 5 2007, 05:42 PM~9161550
> *http://groups.cardomain.com/groups/14694;homepage < CHECK IT OUT
> *


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

congrats to both of yall 
quote=73monte,Nov 5 2007, 05:43 PM~9160414]
:thumbsup: x2100 :thumbsup:
[/quote]
Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

what up :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 6 2007, 06:00 PM~9169659
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


RIGHT LOL


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 6 2007, 05:00 PM~9169659
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


thats what i was thinkin :nosad:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 6 2007, 05:41 PM~9169946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: ........ :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Nov 6 2007, 07:07 PM~9170203
> *:nicoderm: ........ :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 5 2007, 09:35 PM~9164126
> *
> 
> 
> ...











YOU GOT NOTHING ON MARIO !! :biggrin: OLD SCHOOL BABY !! :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Why does everyone look drunk in this picture??? :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Notice how the bunch got smaller and smaller ^these where the last 2 standing


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

1 OF MY FAVORITES !! :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

:wave: What up Atx!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

AND ANOTHER ONE OF MY FAVORITES !! :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

AND ANOTHER ONE !! :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Dam Big Bootys!!!! :worship:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Nov 6 2007, 06:46 PM~9170468
> *:wave: What up Atx!
> *


WHAT UP HOMEBOY !! JUST GIVING BIG RICK HIS CREDIT !! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 6 2007, 07:35 PM~9170388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bcause we r  :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 6 2007, 07:40 PM~9170426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Nov 6 2007, 07:49 PM~9170490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mine too. she jus had ababy


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Nov 6 2007, 07:45 PM~9170460
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yes mine too


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## sblujan (Apr 29, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Nov 6 2007, 06:46 PM~9170468
> *:wave: What up Atx!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 6 2007, 10:38 PM~9171876
> *:biggrin:
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 6 2007, 09:39 PM~9171881
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP RICK !! NICE PICS . :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

THANKS. my camrea was tripping. so whats new with you big dog


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 6 2007, 07:41 PM~9169946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


when does these magazine come out :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX+Nov 6 2007, 06:45 PM~9170460-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 6 2007, 09:50 PM~9171986
> *THANKS. my camrea was tripping. so whats new with you big dog
> *


WORK AND SCHOOL !! AND TRYING TO FINISH THE CADILLAC AND OF COURSE CHECKING OUT THESE YOUNG LADIES !! :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 6 2007, 10:58 PM~9172073
> *when does these magazine come out :biggrin:
> *


next month


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 7 2007, 12:12 AM~9172237
> *next month
> *


where can i get my copy?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 6 2007, 08:10 PM~9171044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 6 2007, 08:35 PM~9170388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that was a good day and night! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :yes: :yes: yes sir


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 6 2007, 07:12 PM~9170662
> *because"ONLY THE STRONG SURVIVE"
> *


actually i think i remember Ef being one of the first to leave :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i hope we can go to more of these shows next year


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

STFU :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 7 2007, 03:39 PM~9177314
> *STFU :uh:
> *


what does that mean???


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 7 2007, 04:39 PM~9177314
> *STFU :uh:
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

pendejos

SHUT THE FUCK UP


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 7 2007, 04:45 PM~9177359
> *pendejos
> 
> SHUT THE FUCK UP
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FTP


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:nono: :nono: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 7 2007, 04:53 PM~9177419
> *:nono:  :nono:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :tongue:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 7 2007, 03:45 PM~9177359
> *pendejos<what the hell does that mean?? :biggrin:
> 
> SHUT THE FUCK UP
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 7 2007, 07:07 PM~9178300
> *
> *


dummy :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

Middle Aged Chicana



A middle-aged chicana had a heart attack and was taken to the hospital. While on the operating table, the Comadre was delirious, she had a near death experience. Seeing God she asked, “Ay Dios Santo, is my time up?”



Dios said, “No mijita, you have another 43 years, two months and eight days to live.”



Upon recovery, the Chicana decided to stay in the hospital and have the works done: face-lift, liposuction, chi-chi lift, nalga lift and a pansa tuck. The Chica was all excited because she knew she had a long life ahead and wanted to look bien chingona!



After the last operation, she was released from the hospital. While crossing the street on her way to a taqueria, she was hit and killed by an ambulance.



Arriving in front of the Creator, she demanded, “Orale pues – Que paso? I thought you said I had another 40 years to go? Why didn’t you pull me out of the path of that pinche ambulance?”



The Creator replied, “Pues, mijita, I didn’t even recognize you?”


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 6 2007, 08:10 PM~9171044
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

4 you


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 8 2007, 10:23 PM~9186976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


them dudes r look like what the fuck! :rofl: :rofl: :barf:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 8 2007, 09:23 PM~9186976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 8 2007, 11:56 PM~9188572
> *them dudes r look like what the fuck! :rofl:  :rofl:  :barf:
> *


CHOCOLATE CITY !! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

we go n 2 bastrop 2marrow????????


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 9 2007, 12:40 PM~9191199
> *we go n 2 bastrop 2marrow????????
> *



car show?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 9 2007, 01:40 PM~9191199
> *we go n 2 bastrop 2marrow????????
> *


what time? can i take the playboy bike?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 9 2007, 01:10 PM~9191375
> *what time? can i take the playboy bike?
> *


8 am..............no bike class


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 9 2007, 12:42 PM~9191211
> *car show?
> *


Veterans' Day Celebration in downtown Bastrop.Classic car show from 10:00 am to 4:00 pm. KASE 101 Live from 9:00 am to 11:00 am. Honor Our Veterans Ceremony from 11:00 am to 1:00 pm. Free street dances with the Battle of the Teen Bands Winner at 7:00 pm and The Blues Crawlers at 8:30 pm. Contact Tim Shuminsky at (512) 321-9000 about the Veterans’ Day Celebration and Peggy Olson at (512) 415-7298 about the car & motorcycle show.Phone: 512-321-9000, email: [email protected]


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

same show from last year? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

sorry to burst yalls bubble but it might be drizzling in tha morning


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 9 2007, 05:49 PM~9193156
> *same show from last year?  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


yyes


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 9 2007, 07:09 PM~9193824
> *sorry to burst yalls bubble but it might be drizzling in tha morning
> *


i aint sccuured :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 10 2007, 12:12 AM~9195689
> *yyes
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 8 2007, 08:33 PM~9187079
> *4 you
> 
> 
> ...


SHE A BIG ONE !! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 9 2007, 03:20 PM~9192044
> *Veterans' Day Celebration in downtown Bastrop.Classic car show from 10:00 am to 4:00 pm. KASE 101 Live from 9:00 am to 11:00 am. Honor Our Veterans Ceremony from 11:00 am to 1:00 pm. Free street dances with the Battle of the Teen Bands Winner at 7:00 pm and The Blues Crawlers at 8:30 pm. Contact Tim Shuminsky at (512) 321-9000 about the Veterans’ Day Celebration and Peggy Olson at (512) 415-7298 about the car & motorcycle show.Phone: 512-321-9000, email: [email protected]
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 11 2007, 12:18 PM~9203117
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 11 2007, 12:18 PM~9203117
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


we should have just put ur truck in the show then maybe we would have placed! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 11 2007, 11:04 AM~9203400
> *we should have just put ur truck in the show then maybe we would have placed! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:
> *


damn that sucks what did they have out there?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

sorry i couldnt make it to the show-and meeting
my car is still down  
i had to order the egr vacume i thought it would be like $4-$5 at the most it was $30!!! and i doesnt come in untill tue.-and i think i need to have the carb rebuilt again :angry:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 11 2007, 01:38 PM~9203558
> *sorry i couldnt make it to the show-and meeting
> my car is still down
> i had to order the egr vacume i thought it would be like $4-$5 at the most it was $30!!! and i doesnt come in untill tue.-and i think i need to have the carb rebuilt again :angry:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 11 2007, 11:57 AM~9203667
> *:dunno:
> *


 :dunno: - what does that mean???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 11 2007, 12:04 PM~9203400
> *we should have just put ur truck in the show then maybe we would have placed! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:
> *


I BET mIKLO WOULD OF PLACED :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 11 2007, 12:44 PM~9203900
> *I BET mIKLO  WOULD OF PLACED  :biggrin:
> *


are you being sarcastic???  
ooohhh i would have placed because im white-not because of my car :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 11 2007, 02:20 PM~9204011
> *are you being sarcastic???
> ooohhh i would have placed because im white-not because of my car :biggrin:
> *


BINGO!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: J/K :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 11 2007, 01:20 PM~9204011
> *are you being sarcastic???
> ooohhh i would have placed because im white-not because of my car :biggrin:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

was it a good show ???
any nice rides?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 11 2007, 01:41 PM~9204107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH IM WITH THAT KID!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 11 2007, 01:42 PM~9204113
> *was it a good show ???
> any nice rides?
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 11 2007, 02:42 PM~9204113
> *was it a good show ???
> any nice rides?
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

BEST OF SHOW :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> BEST OF SHOW :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 11 2007, 02:43 PM~9204123
> *STFU :biggrin: *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 11 2007, 02:55 PM~9204447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who's that???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> > BEST OF SHOW :angry:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 11 2007, 03:21 PM~9204567
> *STFU :biggrin:
> *


> hey i know what that means


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 11 2007, 04:22 PM~9204571
> *who's that???
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

did you see your pm's yet???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 11 2007, 04:25 PM~9204586
> *> hey i know what that means
> *


 :banghead: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: FTP :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 11 2007, 04:25 PM~9204590
> *did you see your pm's yet???
> *


 :twak: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 11 2007, 03:27 PM~9204594
> *:banghead:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: FTP :biggrin:
> *


okay foreal what does that mean? (FTP)


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

P</span>uto


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 11 2007, 03:39 PM~9204651
> *P</span>uto
> *


for real??? god, thats whats yall have been telling me this whole time 
thats mean


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> at least there was 1 nice one out there


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 11 2007, 04:49 PM~9204708
> *for real??? god, thats whats yall have been telling me this whole time
> thats mean
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: sensative :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> > at least there was 1 nice one out there
> 
> 
> thanx bro


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

did you get alot of compliments on your car?
were they like "is that one of those cars that goes up and down"?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 11 2007, 04:58 PM~9204745
> *did you get alot of compliments on your car?
> were they like "is that one of those cars that goes up and down"?
> *


all day


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

they thought it was a car from the future lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hey i think we should watch "heart breaker" next sat - i think thats what the movie is called right???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 11 2007, 05:04 PM~9204779
> *hey i think we should watch "heart breaker" next sat - i think thats what the movie is called right???
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

were alot of those cars out ther last year?
thats insane that the mustang got best of- it seems like its allways like that at small shows


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

it wasnt even a real cobra!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

did i miss anything important at the meeting?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 11 2007, 05:14 PM~9204854
> *did i miss anything important at the meeting?
> *


david got out


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

have yall heard from carlos yet?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 11 2007, 05:20 PM~9204880
> *have yall heard from carlos yet?
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

did you get a chance to mess with that fan shroud?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 11 2007, 05:26 PM~9204905
> *did you get a chance to mess with that fan shroud?
> *


nope


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

were you comfortable with drilling holes into your radiator?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 11 2007, 05:31 PM~9204929
> *were you comfortable with drilling holes into your radiator?
> *


nope :nono: :nono:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

did you figure out any other ways to mount it?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:nono: :no: :no:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

im getting off of work now so ill talk to you later :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 11 2007, 05:22 PM~9204571
> *who's that???
> *


some black dude :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 11 2007, 05:58 PM~9204745
> *did you get alot of compliments on your car?
> were they like "is that one of those cars that goes up and down"?
> *


yea they really like alex's nos system and his navgation system!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I am now the new spokes person for KOP :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

At least Alex wasn't the only Low Low there...... :biggrin: 













Bet they didn't even have a catagory for yall huh? :angry:

Or was it a peoples choice?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

MIKLO ASKES ALOT OF ?'S :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :wow: :loco:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

didn't even have a catagory custom was what they had


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 12 2007, 12:23 PM~9209495
> *didn't even have a catagory custom was what they had
> *


Damn...that sucks! Oh well...at least you repped hard!!  

Man...its been a while since I've been up on here! I'm all trying to catch up on the convos. 

How everything mayne?? Did you go to the Magnificos??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 12 2007, 11:27 AM~9209513
> *Damn...that sucks! Oh well...at least you repped hard!!
> 
> Man...its been a while since I've been up on here! I'm all trying to catch up on the convos.
> ...


no......every1 waited till last miini :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 11 2007, 03:44 PM~9204414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 11 2007, 03:55 PM~9204447
> *BEST OF SHOW :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 11 2007, 04:06 PM~9204500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 11 2007, 03:55 PM~9204447
> *BEST OF SHOW :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


I AM NOT FEELING THAT CAR.. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 12 2007, 05:22 PM~9212448
> *I AM NOT FEELING THAT CAR..  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


x2 :angry:
its nice, im sure they put alot of work into it but its not worth best of show-and im pretty sure that thats factory paint 
i hate that we have to compete with brand new cars with everything factory and all they did was throw rims on it


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 12 2007, 06:24 PM~9212471
> *x2 :angry:
> its nice, im sure they put alot of work into it but its not worth best of show-and im pretty sure that thats factory paint
> i hate that we have to compete with brand new cars with everything factory and all they did was throw rims on it
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

so... anything new???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

alex, i think im going to come by on thur. to drop off the turkey, cool?
maybe we can mess with that fan shroud


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 12 2007, 07:09 PM~9212808
> *alex, i think im going to come by on thur. to drop off the turkey, cool?
> maybe we can mess with that fan shroud
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 11 2007, 04:04 PM~9204779
> *hey i think we should watch "heart breaker" next sat - i think thats what the movie is called right???
> *


BLVD NIGHTS !! :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 12 2007, 06:51 PM~9213116
> *BLVD NIGHTS !!  :biggrin:
> *


is that a good movie???
i want to see it


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

gettin off of work :wave:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 12 2007, 06:53 PM~9213128
> *is that a good movie???
> i want to see it
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

MIKLO BLVD KNIGHTS IS A MUST SEE .... You need to see it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 12 2007, 07:51 PM~9213116
> *BLVD NIGHTS !!  :biggrin:
> *


i have that 1 2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 12 2007, 12:18 PM~9209473
> *MIKLO ASKES ALOT OF ?'S :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :wow:  :loco:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:yessad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: whats up?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

chillin............u??????


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up knights.. :wave: :wave: :wave: 

hope everyone is having a good day..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

at work hardly workin


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 13 2007, 05:59 PM~9220491
> *whats up knights..  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> hope everyone is having a good day..
> *


 :twak: stfu///////////j/k :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i almost fell off a ladder again


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 13 2007, 04:59 PM~9220491
> *whats up knights..  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> hope everyone is having a good day..
> *


 :wave: what up rick


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 13 2007, 05:59 PM~9220494
> *at work hardly workin
> *


u work :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 13 2007, 06:01 PM~9220505
> *i almost fell off a ladder again
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :rofl:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

yeah the computer was down today so i had to find something else to do (work) :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 13 2007, 06:12 PM~9220603
> *
> 
> 
> ...



some old ass pictures.. i still remember them girls


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

who all is going to temple???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Look at all them knights in tha back ground


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 13 2007, 06:53 PM~9220905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


out of those 9 cars only 4 of the cars are still members


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i know thats sad  
we all need to get out there like that again


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 13 2007, 06:16 PM~9221098
> *i know thats sad
> we all need to get out there like that again
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

If pablo would move out of the way i could see the other car- J/K :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 13 2007, 06:14 PM~9221086
> *out of those 9 cars only 4 of the cars are still members
> *


QUALITY IS BETTER THAN QUANITY !!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 13 2007, 07:29 PM~9221229
> *QUALITY IS BETTER THAN QUANITY !!
> *


right


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 13 2007, 05:26 PM~9220688
> *who all is going to temple???
> *


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

this is the kind of stripper that we are going to get lamark.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:burn: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 13 2007, 07:12 PM~9220603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i miss her! :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 13 2007, 10:21 PM~9222179
> *this is the kind of stripper that we are going to get lamark.
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :thumbsdown: :nono: :nosad: :barf:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

fuckin sick


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 13 2007, 07:29 PM~9221229
> *QUALITY IS BETTER THAN QUANITY !!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:nicoderm: 
hey do you think the fan shroud will be deep enough?
it looks like your fan sits pretty far back from the radiator, its probably just the angle :dunno:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave: 

whats up everyone


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: 
you wanna go to heatwave this coming year?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 14 2007, 05:54 PM~9228771
> *:wave:
> you wanna go to heatwave this coming year?
> *



if lrm falls on the same weekend. no :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i am soo ready for this weekend


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 14 2007, 05:06 PM~9228851
> *i am soo ready for this weekend
> *


eating at alex's or not working???
im ready for alex's :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 14 2007, 06:09 PM~9228863
> *eating at alex's or not working???
> im ready for alex's :biggrin:
> *


a little of both.. but i have to work sunday.. a day before my vac. starts


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 14 2007, 05:14 PM~9228898
> *a little of both.. but i have to work sunday.. a day before my vac. starts
> *


how long are you going on vacation for?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 14 2007, 06:16 PM~9228911
> *how long are you going on vacation for?
> *


week and a half


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

are you going anywhere?
or are you just going chill out?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 14 2007, 06:40 PM~9229082
> *are you going anywhere?
> or are you just going chill out?
> *


just going to stay home and play halo 3.. i just bought the family a 60" plasma hd. (my unlce is going to pick up his tv).


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: we just got one of those hd tvs those are badass :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: 73monte


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 14 2007, 04:19 PM~9228502
> *:nicoderm:
> hey do you think the fan shroud will be deep enough?
> it looks like your fan sits pretty far back from the radiator, its probably just the angle :dunno:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 14 2007, 03:16 PM~9228030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

do you know what i mean?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

yuup :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

how much did you pay for that radiator support?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

its orinagel


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0 damn 
i want one, i guess i have to get a chevy right? :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

alex i am going to be running by your house tomorrow. around 1.. to drop off a few things


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 14 2007, 07:07 PM~9229317
> *:0 damn
> i want one, i guess i have to get a chevy right? :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 14 2007, 07:07 PM~9229317
> *:0 damn
> i want one, i guess i have to get a chevy right? :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 14 2007, 05:43 PM~9229105
> *just going to stay home and play halo 3..  i just bought the family a 60" plasma hd. (my unlce is going to pick up his tv).
> *


BALLINNNNNNN............... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

our place was painted the other day and the damn painters sprayed all over that chrome rear end, they came over mon. morning and i was making them clean it i was telling them "it didnt look that bad before" (all the rust) they were using water and a rag- i should have gave them a polishing cloth and some chrome polish :biggrin: - im lazy


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 14 2007, 07:24 PM~9229451
> *our place was painted the other day and the damn painters sprayed all over that chrome rear end, they came over mon. morning and i was making them clean it i was telling them "it didnt look that bad before" (all the rust) they were using water and a rag- i should have gave them a polishing cloth and some chrome polish :biggrin: - im lazy
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

some lil shop down the road was trying to charge me 1300 to put on the undies :0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 14 2007, 07:10 PM~9229349
> *BALLINNNNNNN............... :biggrin:
> *



I WISH.. i am broke now


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 14 2007, 06:31 PM~9229503
> *I WISH.. i am broke now
> *


i saw that you said your uncle was picking his up
did you buy more than one?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:nono: :nono: ............take it 2 Joe


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 14 2007, 06:34 PM~9229528
> *:nono:  :nono: ............take it 2 Joe
> *


you think he might work out a deal if i help?
i might have homie do it- but sometimes im not too sure-know what i mean


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 14 2007, 07:37 PM~9229564
> *you think he might work out a deal if i help?
> i might have homie do it- but sometimes im not too sure-know what i mean
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 14 2007, 07:33 PM~9229515
> *i saw that you said your uncle was picking his up
> did you buy more than one?
> *


we have had his tv for the past 2 years.. he called me up and said he was going to pick up his tv.. so i went this morning and bought one for the family. i got a 60" plasma HD. next week halo 3 all week long


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 14 2007, 06:39 PM~9229572
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


okay well any idea what he would charge? (ball park)


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 14 2007, 06:39 PM~9229576
> *we have had his tv for the past 2 years..  he called me up and said he was going to pick up his tv.. so i went this morning and bought one for the family.  i got a 60" plasma HD. next week halo 3 all week long
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 14 2007, 07:40 PM~9229594
> *okay well any idea what he would charge? (ball park)
> *


 :nono: :nono: less than 1300


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

did that guy pablo show up at the meeting last sat?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:nono: :nono:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

we should start cruzin congress, i bet if we all rolled out we could get something goin


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 14 2007, 06:57 PM~9229743
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


what.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

you dont think so?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 14 2007, 07:55 PM~9229736
> *we should start cruzin congress, i bet if we all rolled out we could get something goin
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 14 2007, 06:58 PM~9229758
> *you dont think so?
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

WHATEVER HAPPENED TO SAMMY,TRINI DEGOLLADO AND ERIC CAMARILLO THESE ARE GUYS THAT I USED TO LOWRIDE WITH BACK IN THE EARLY 90'S .


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: laterz


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 14 2007, 07:12 PM~9229858
> *:wave: laterz
> *


WATCH OUT FOR THOSE LATTERS !! :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 14 2007, 08:28 PM~9229479
> *some lil shop down the road was trying to charge me 1300 to put on the undies :0
> *


Who did your chrome?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 14 2007, 08:11 PM~9229843
> *WHATEVER HAPPENED TO SAMMY,TRINI DEGOLLADO AND ERIC CAMARILLO THESE ARE GUYS THAT I USED TO LOWRIDE WITH BACK IN THE EARLY 90'S .
> *


They are into racing cars now (quarter mile type) but they are still around. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 14 2007, 08:24 PM~9230322
> *They are into racing cars now (quarter mile type) but they are still around. :biggrin:
> *


COOL !! BACK IN THE DAY SAMMY HAD THAT S10 WITH ALL GOLD McCLEANS AND TRINI HAD THAT 63 AND A MONTE CARLO .


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 14 2007, 09:34 PM~9230389
> *COOL !! BACK IN THE DAY SAMMY HAD THAT S10 WITH ALL GOLD McCLEANS AND TRINI HAD THAT 63 AND A MONTE CARLO .
> *


Sammy had all the patterns. He got carjacked for the s10 on airport blvd. They found it in SA rims and hydros gone. They turned it into a quarter mile truck. Trini sold the Impala and the Monte for Cheveles.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 14 2007, 08:40 PM~9230435
> *Sammy had all the patterns. He got carjacked for the s10 on airport blvd. They found it in SA rims and hydros gone. They turned it into a quarter mile truck. Trini sold the Impala and the Monte for Cheveles.
> *


DAMN ALEX YOU BROKE IT DOWN !! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up everyone..


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 14 2007, 08:46 PM~9230498
> *whats up everyone..
> *


GETTING READY TO FUCK UP THIS BIRD NEXTWEEK !! :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 14 2007, 09:50 PM~9230530
> *GETTING READY TO FUCK UP THIS BIRD NEXTWEEK !!  :biggrin:
> *


i feel you on that big dog. we are going to deep fry and smoke a bird on the 21


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 14 2007, 07:39 PM~9229576
> *we have had his tv for the past 2 years..  he called me up and said he was going to pick up his tv.. so i went this morning and bought one for the family.  i got a 60" plasma HD. next week halo 3 all week long
> 
> 
> ...



i cant stand halo 3 ftp Call Of Duty 4 is 10x better.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 14 2007, 09:50 PM~9230530
> *GETTING READY TO FUCK UP THIS BIRD NEXTWEEK !!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 14 2007, 10:12 PM~9230710
> *i cant stand halo 3 ftp  Call Of Duty 4 is 10x better.
> *



i might get that.. i have 2 free months of xbox live


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 14 2007, 09:27 PM~9230831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 14 2007, 08:37 PM~9229564
> *you think he might work out a deal if i help?
> i might have homie do it- but sometimes im not too sure-know what i mean
> *


wtf u forget u have club members to help do that shit :angry:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up lamark


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

whatSS up ATX ?  :nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 14 2007, 11:04 PM~9231143
> *wtf u forget u have club members to help do that shit :angry:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 15 2007, 12:24 AM~9231287
> *
> 
> 
> ...



double bubbles :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 15 2007, 12:24 AM~9231287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOT MILK? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 14 2007, 11:27 PM~9230831
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:0 :0 :0 how much shipped to 34746 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Nov 15 2007, 10:28 AM~9233251
> *:0  :0  :0 how much shipped to 34746 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 14 2007, 10:04 PM~9231143
> *wtf u forget u have club members to help do that shit :angry:
> *


i know, but we need the tools


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Alex, is it cool if i come over tomorrow instead of tonight?


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

MIKLO!!!! Hey bro! Did you just get all the undies at once or did you send off to get dipped?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 15 2007, 01:35 PM~9234990
> *MIKLO!!!! Hey bro! Did you just get all the undies at once or did you send off to get dipped?
> *


i actually got them off of that other linc. i bought (i cheated)  :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 15 2007, 04:15 PM~9235285
> *i actually got them off of that other linc. i bought (i cheated)   :biggrin:
> *



Aint nothing wrong with that!!!! Hell...I cheated more than you!!! :biggrin: 

I wanna get my rear end chromed.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

you lookin at getting more chrome?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 15 2007, 02:25 PM~9235349
> *Aint nothing wrong with that!!!! Hell...I cheated more than you!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> I wanna get my rear end chromed.
> *


lol
:thumbsup: i think they charge 600-700 for a rear end


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

are you getting it done in san antonio?


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 15 2007, 04:27 PM~9235373
> *lol
> :thumbsup: i think they charge 600-700 for a rear end
> *


Yeah...just need the rear end. My whole front end and drive shaft are already done. And that's about the price I've heard around for the rear end.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

are u going to temple?


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 15 2007, 04:39 PM~9235460
> *are u going to temple?
> *


When is it?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Dec. 8th


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

have you talked to Gary lately?


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 15 2007, 04:45 PM~9235492
> *Dec. 8th
> *


I might. Gotta see how funds are. Just rented a house. Moving in this weekend. So I dont know. If anything, I'll go to hang out. Not take the Regal. I got a garage now so I'm gonna start doing some things little by little to it and the car.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 15 2007, 04:46 PM~9235504
> *have you talked to Gary lately?
> *



Damn LIL...went down for a minute...


Anyway...yeah, I actually talked to him this morning.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 15 2007, 02:48 PM~9235521
> *I might. Gotta see how funds are. Just rented a house. Moving in this weekend. So I dont know. If anything, I'll go to hang out. Not take the Regal. I got a garage now so I'm gonna start doing some things little by little to it and the car.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 15 2007, 02:51 PM~9235539
> *Damn LIL...went down for a minute...
> Anyway...yeah, I actually talked to him this morning.
> *


whats new with him?
is his car ready yet?


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 15 2007, 04:56 PM~9235583
> *whats new with him?
> is his car ready yet?
> *


Naw...I dont think so. He just got back from Vegas. Thats about all I know. He was sending me crazy ass pics from up there the whole time.

Man, he went to Black Magic and sent me some SICK ass pics of chrome and moulded arms. Very nice! And they had some clean ass rims too. I was looking at your other post in the Project section and saw that you were thinking about either CCE or Black Magic. I think you should go for the Black Magic. A lil more pricey, but well worth it!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Adrian (Pinky) just called me and said there is going to be a car show/stunt show at the RV outlet on I35 (NORTH) past the outlet mall this Sat.- no trophies, just show your rides


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 15 2007, 03:25 PM~9235755
> *Naw...I dont think so. He just got back from Vegas. Thats about all I know. He was sending me crazy ass pics from up there the whole time.
> 
> Man, he went to Black Magic and sent me some SICK ass pics of chrome and moulded arms. Very nice! And they had some clean ass rims too. I was looking at your other post in the Project section and saw that you were thinking about either CCE or Black Magic. I think you should go for the Black Magic. A lil more pricey, but well worth it!
> *


yeah i think im going to go with them, i dont see too many people running them, i like doin stuff thats different- well those arent really different but you know what i mean


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

was he in vegas with his girl?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

WHATS UP PEOPLES


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Hey whats up.... :wave: :wave: .....just 2 let yall know, because of a conflicting shows on da 8th we r moving the date 2 da 16th....this is the 4 sure date....let me know if u have any questions, i should have da flyers printed by this weekend.....also Miklo, i see you lookin 2 get sum chroming done, i have a lil hook up out of the dallas area, real good prices, get at me and ill let ya know more...if yall got any questions hit me up...254-541-3177


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Hey flaco, da rearend aint chrome no more?? it used 2 be....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 15 2007, 02:32 PM~9234967
> *Alex, is it cool if i come over tomorrow instead of tonight?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 15 2007, 06:18 PM~9236616
> *Hey whats up.... :wave:  :wave: .....just 2 let yall know, because of a conflicting shows on da 8th we r moving the date 2 da 16th....this is the 4 sure date....let me know if u have any questions, i should have da flyers printed by this weekend.....also Miklo, i see you lookin 2 get sum chroming done, i have a lil hook up out of the dallas area, real good prices, get at me and ill let ya know more...if yall got any questions hit me up...254-541-3177
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 15 2007, 05:18 PM~9236616
> *Hey whats up.... :wave:  :wave: .....just 2 let yall know, because of a conflicting shows on da 8th we r moving the date 2 da 16th....this is the 4 sure date....let me know if u have any questions, i should have da flyers printed by this weekend.....also Miklo, i see you lookin 2 get sum chroming done, i have a lil hook up out of the dallas area, real good prices, get at me and ill let ya know more...if yall got any questions hit me up...254-541-3177
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i would like to go


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 15 2007, 03:29 PM~9235772
> *Adrian (Pinky) just called me and said there is going to be a car show/stunt show at the RV outlet on I35 (NORTH) past the outlet mall this Sat.- no trophies, just show your rides
> *


He said that the speed channel people are going to be there and the stunt driver from fast and furious, dukes, and gone in 60 sec will be also. It's a thing his club is sponsoring. -oh yeah live music and food
anyone interested? :thumbsup: 
or nah :thumbsdown:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 15 2007, 09:24 AM~9233224
> *GOT MILK? :biggrin:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

when is it


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

this Sat. he said its an all day thing so im guessing it starts at like 10a???
im sure they'll be out there at 7 or 8


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 15 2007, 08:08 PM~9237428
> *this Sat. he said its an all day thing so im guessing it starts at like 10a???
> im sure they'll be out there at 7 or 8
> *


last time i went to one of his shows it sucked ass


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 15 2007, 07:10 PM~9237433
> *last time i went to one of his shows it sucked ass
> *


 :0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 15 2007, 08:11 PM~9237446
> *:0
> *



sorry thinking outloud


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 15 2007, 08:04 PM~9237402
> *
> 
> 
> ...



for you big dog..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 15 2007, 07:10 PM~9237433
> *last time i went to one of his shows it sucked ass
> *


i know i was with you 
that huge S.U.C. concert at the expo?-he lied and said screw was gonna be there :angry:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 15 2007, 08:13 PM~9237458
> *i know i was with you
> that huge S.U.C. concert at the expo?-he lied and said screw was gonna be there :angry:
> *


x23


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin: that show did really did suck, i remember there was that one girl from his club you were tryin to get pics of and her dude was all pissed off :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 15 2007, 08:16 PM~9237489
> *:biggrin: that show did really did suck, i remember there was that one girl from his club you were tryin to get pics of and her dude was all pissed off :roflmao:
> *



yes i do remember that very well


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: gettin off of work :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 15 2007, 07:51 PM~9237310
> *He said that the speed channel people are going to be there and the stunt driver from fast and furious, dukes, and gone in 60 sec will be also. It's a thing his club is sponsoring. -oh yeah live music and food
> anyone interested? :thumbsup:
> or nah :thumbsdown:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 15 2007, 07:13 PM~9237457
> *for you big dog..
> 
> 
> ...











SHE A BIG ONE !!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 15 2007, 09:13 PM~9237458
> *i know i was with you
> that huge S.U.C. concert at the expo?-he lied and said screw was gonna be there :angry:
> *


dont u know screw died b4 i moved to Austin :twak:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 15 2007, 05:29 PM~9235772
> *Adrian (Pinky) just called me and said there is going to be a car show/stunt show at the RV outlet on I35 (NORTH) past the outlet mall this Sat.- no trophies, just show your rides
> *


is that near round rock?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 15 2007, 07:13 PM~9237457
> *for you big dog..
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

De Ebonics Crimmus Pome

Wuz de nite befo Crimmus
And all ower da hood
ereybody wuz’ sleepin’,
Dey wuz sleepin’ good.

We hunged up our stockings
An hoped like de’ heck
That old Santa Claus
Be bringin’ our check.

All o’de fambily
Wuz layin in de beds
While Ripple and Thunderbird
Danced through dey heads.

I passed out inna’ flo
Right nex to my Maw
When I heard sech a fuss
I thunk: “It mus be de law!!!”
I looked out thru de bars
What covered my doe
‘spectin’ de sheriff
Wif a warrant fo sho.

And what did I see
I said, “Lawd look at dat!!”
Ther’ wuz a huge watermellon
Pulled by giant warf rats!!
Now ober all de years
Santa Clause, he be white
But looks liken us bros
Gets a black Sanna dis nite.

Faster dan a Po’lees car
My home boy he came
He whupped on dem warf rats
An’ called dem by name!
On Leroy, on ‘Lonzo,
And on Willie Lee,
On Saphire, on Chenequa,
Dey wuz a site to see!!
As he landed dat watta’ mellon
Out der in da skreet
I knowed it was fo’ sho’
Da damndest site I ebber did see.

He didn’t go down no chimbley
He picked da’ lock on my doe
An’ I sez to myself
“Shit!! He done dis befoe!!!”
He had dis big bag
Full of prezents I ‘xpect
Wid Air Jordans and fake gold
To wear roun’ my neck.

But he left no good prezents
Jus started stealing my ****
Got my drugs, got my guns
Even got my burglar’s kit!!
Wit my stuff in de bag
Out da window he flewed
I woudda’ tried to catched him
But he stoled my ‘nife too!!
He jumped on dat wadda’ mellon
An’ whipped out a switch
He wuz gone in a seccon’
Dat son of a b!$ch!!

Next year I be hopin’
Anutha Sanna we git
Cuz’ diz here Sanna Claus
Jus’ ain’t werf a s#!t!!!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

WHATS UP EVERYONE


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 16 2007, 07:37 AM~9240607
> *dont u know screw died b4 i moved to Austin :twak:
> *


yes...
i was joking, saying how much he lies :twak:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 15 2007, 07:04 PM~9237402
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

FOR YOU RICK ! :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 17 2007, 02:46 PM~9248835
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice  :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Rick, check it out


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

LCLX - Lowrider Car Luxury 
1 300 CARLOS LINCOLN TOWNCAR 
2 126 MARIO CADILLAC EL DORADO 
3 946 MARK LINCOLN MARK VI 
heatwave


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Texas Heat Wave: Austin,TX July 18th-20th


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 18 2007, 03:56 PM~9254131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU HAVE THE NUMBER TO THE PINSTRIPPER THAT DID YOUR RIDE ??


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 18 2007, 06:29 PM~9254904
> *YOU HAVE THE NUMBER TO THE PINSTRIPPER THAT DID YOUR RIDE ??
> *


its in my phone- but the screen doesnt work, ill look for some of his cards or ill call one of the shops he works out of


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 18 2007, 06:46 PM~9255017
> *its in my phone- but the screen doesnt work, ill look for some of his cards or ill call one of the shops he works out of
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

WHERE'S EVERYONE AT, I'VE BEEN TALKING TO MY SELF ALL DAY :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 18 2007, 08:07 PM~9255162
> *WHERE'S EVERYONE AT, I'VE BEEN TALKING TO MY SELF ALL DAY :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :rofl:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 18 2007, 10:41 PM~9255806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: after eatin all the food :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

NICE PICTURES


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 19 2007, 09:11 AM~9258597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE  
lookin good


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

did pablo do that striping?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 12 2007, 08:05 PM~9213812
> *MIKLO BLVD KNIGHTS IS A MUST SEE ....  You need to see it  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I finally watch it last night, thats a badass movie :thumbsup: 
nice cars too


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

" I ain't dumb " :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 19 2007, 11:46 AM~9259406
> *did pablo do that striping?
> *


YOU FIND THAT NUMBER TO THE PINSTRIPPER ??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 19 2007, 12:46 PM~9259406
> *did pablo do that striping?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 19 2007, 01:43 PM~9260116
> *YOU FIND THAT NUMBER TO THE PINSTRIPPER ??
> *


randall solesbee
512-431-9503


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 19 2007, 03:06 PM~9260268
> *randall solesbee
> 512-431-9503
> *


took u long enough :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 7 2007, 08:14 PM~8063282
> *YOU EVER GET THE # TO THAT PINSTRIPPER ??
> *


randall solesbee
512-431-9503


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 19 2007, 02:07 PM~9260283
> *took u long enough :biggrin:
> *


i know, my finger hurts now


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 18 2007, 09:41 PM~9255806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"im tired dog" :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

glad to see yall on here i was gettin bored :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 19 2007, 02:10 PM~9260297
> *"im tired dog" :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 19 2007, 03:10 PM~9260301
> *glad to see yall on here i was gettin bored  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 18 2007, 09:36 PM~9255751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

sorry couldnt get it any bigger


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

anymore pics from Sat.?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

have you seen this yet?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

we should go to that gold rush car show in SA


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 19 2007, 03:21 PM~9260388
> *we should go to that gold rush car show in SA
> *


what day


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

im not sure, i just saw on the flyer that it said san antonio- i dont think they have a set date


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 19 2007, 05:35 PM~9260758
> *im not sure, i just saw on the flyer that it said san antonio- i dont think they have a set date
> *


 :twak:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:werd:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 19 2007, 02:06 PM~9260268
> *randall solesbee
> 512-431-9503
> *


I APRECIATE IT HOMEBOY !! :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 19 2007, 06:15 PM~9261585
> *I APRECIATE IT HOMEBOY !!  :thumbsup:
> *


no problem


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

I SEE U RICK !! WERE THE PICS ??


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

hahaha i am at home . i will post some..

hey miklo would this be hard to build?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 19 2007, 06:33 PM~9261756
> *hahaha i am at home . i will post some..
> 
> hey miklo would this be hard to build?
> ...


i would'nt trust my self with the wood work, ill be happy to do (some) vinyl work
but no, that doesnt look all that hard


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

MAN! that brisket looks good


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 19 2007, 06:52 PM~9261885
> *MAN! that brisket looks good
> *


FORGET THE BRISKET !! THAT GIRL IN THE WHITE JACKET LOOKS GOOD !! :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: goin home :wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

YOU AINT GOT TO GET READY , IF YOU STAY READY !! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 19 2007, 09:10 PM~9262016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn u rick u know that's my baby moma what u doin? :angry: :biggrin: wheres the pic of them on my car? :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 19 2007, 08:43 PM~9261828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who stayed up alnight cook on that pit? :biggrin: now i'm cut'n 2! CUT N 3'S THAT IS


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 19 2007, 09:02 PM~9261963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I MISS HER, SHE WAS MY TYPE OF WOMAN. A REAL DIME . AND SHE COULD BOX TOO :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 19 2007, 10:11 AM~9258597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot to take pictures of rockys bike when i did it. Do you have any more?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 20 2007, 08:59 AM~9265406
> *I forgot to take pictures of rockys bike when i did it.  Do you have any more?
> *


 :nono: :nono: thats odessa


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 20 2007, 10:41 AM~9265564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i remember her from that Coyote Ugly Show they had here in Austin. She couldn't really dance but she is a nice lookin MILF! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 20 2007, 09:02 AM~9265417
> *:nono:  :nono: thats odessa
> *



what place did he get?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

found another kinda blurry though


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 20 2007, 01:15 PM~9266919
> *what place did he get?
> *


2ND N BEST MURAL


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 20 2007, 09:41 AM~9265564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

something im working on little by little, also taking orders.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 20 2007, 02:50 PM~9267195
> *2ND N BEST MURAL
> *


wow he beat sweet n swear for best mural-----r u sure?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 20 2007, 11:46 PM~9271267
> *something im working on little by little, also taking orders.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

yeah that looks real good...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NEW-Chrome-...1QQcmdZViewItem


just incase someone was looking for 1 ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 21 2007, 09:48 AM~9273265
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NEW-Chrome-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> just incase someone was looking for 1 ...
> *


$20 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 20 2007, 10:46 PM~9271267
> *something im working on little by little, also taking orders.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 20 2007, 10:46 PM~9271267
> *something im working on little by little, also taking orders.
> 
> 
> ...


STARTING TO SEE THE INPROVMENT FROM THE PICS BEFORE !!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 21 2007, 04:32 PM~9276149
> *STARTING TO SEE THE INPROVMENT FROM THE PICS BEFORE !!
> *


practice, pratice, practice


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 21 2007, 04:27 PM~9276544
> *practice, pratice, practice
> *


lookin good allready


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

wait till i get lil red all done up


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

did you get it back yet???


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

yeah, im currently practicing on the leafing and so far so good


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

any pics??? (of the truck)


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*HAVE A HAPPY THANKSGIVING DAY! :biggrin: *


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 21 2007, 05:26 PM~9276541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:at the car and look at her eye's


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 21 2007, 08:15 PM~9277685
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:at the car and look at her eye's
> *


???????????????


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 21 2007, 07:53 PM~9277498
> *HAVE A HAPPY THANKSGIVING DAY! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 21 2007, 06:26 PM~9276541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


which way did he go which way die he go :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: she dont know which camera to look at :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING !!


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving ATX!!








Turkey Time!








Finished Product!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

My next project. (hopefully)</span>


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 23 2007, 05:52 PM~9289845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PUT SOME 13'S ON IT . WHAT YEAR AND MODEL IS THAT ALEX ??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 23 2007, 07:52 PM~9290292
> *PUT SOME 13'S ON IT . WHAT YEAR AND MODEL IS THAT ALEX ??
> *


46 FORD :dunno: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 23 2007, 07:54 PM~9289863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 22 2007, 06:59 PM~9284063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whos down


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 24 2007, 09:47 PM~9297494
> *whos down
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*MEAN STREETS SHOW AT HOOTERS (NORTH) SUNDAY DEC. 2 AT 2:00PM *
who's down for that one?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

just a tease
























:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 23 2007, 06:52 PM~9289845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 23 2007, 05:52 PM~9289845
> *My next project. (hopefully)</span>
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT'S UP ALEX
THAT'S CLEAN does'nt look like it needs much work either
does it have an engine???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 25 2007, 12:56 PM~9300071
> *WHAT'S UP ALEX
> THAT'S CLEAN does'nt look like it needs much work either
> does it have an engine???
> *


v8 flathead


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 25 2007, 11:58 AM~9300092
> *v8 flathead
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 25 2007, 11:41 AM~9299987
> *MEAN STREETS SHOW AT HOOTERS (NORTH) SUNDAY DEC. 2 AT 2:00PM
> who's down for that one?
> *


 alex, you're going right?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 25 2007, 01:03 PM~9300124
> * alex, you're going right?
> *


How much is entry fee?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

not sure i think 25-30
i think thats what it was last time


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 25 2007, 01:02 PM~9300113
> *
> *


its a ford :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 25 2007, 01:03 PM~9300124
> * alex, you're going right?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 25 2007, 12:13 PM~9300180
> *its a ford :biggrin:
> *


lol thats what i was thinking
hurry up and get it so i wont feel so left out  :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 25 2007, 01:16 PM~9300198
> *lol thats what i was thinking
> hurry up and get it so i wont feel so left out   :biggrin:
> *


4 free :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 25 2007, 12:20 PM~9300221
> *4 free :biggrin:
> *


are you really goin to get it?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

when?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

My uncle's bike


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 25 2007, 01:25 PM~9300260
> *when?
> *


New year


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

does it have all the trim pieces?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 25 2007, 12:27 PM~9300272
> *New year
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 25 2007, 01:27 PM~9300276
> *does it have all the trim pieces?
> *


 :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

you could still shave it all 
it allready looks clean without them


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

that car would be badass to pinstripe


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

thats da plan :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

< nice avatar :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i meant that "<" to point at yours but i wasnt thinking :twak:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 25 2007, 01:33 PM~9300310
> *that car would be badass to pinstripe
> *


and paint it purple with tan guts and 14 in. wires :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 25 2007, 01:17 PM~9300207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 25 2007, 12:26 PM~9300261
> *
> My uncle's bike
> 
> ...


thats a nice bike


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 25 2007, 12:38 PM~9300344
> *and paint it purple with tan guts and 14 in. wires :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THAT IS SO WEIRD!
i was just thinking the same thing again :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 25 2007, 12:31 PM~9300299
> *you could still shave it all
> it allready looks clean without them
> *


 YOU NEED THE TRIM BACK ON !! AND GET RID OF THE EXHAUST PIPES :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 25 2007, 02:21 PM~9300596
> *YOU NEED THE TRIM BACK ON !! AND GET RID OF THE EXHAUST PIPES  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 25 2007, 03:04 PM~9300504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 25 2007, 01:41 PM~9299987
> *MEAN STREETS SHOW AT HOOTERS (NORTH) SUNDAY DEC. 2 AT 2:00PM
> who's down for that one?
> *


i'm there if i have a ride for the bike :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

OLD BIKE PICS


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 25 2007, 04:01 PM~9301561
> *i'm there if i have a ride for the bike :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

SOME MORE OLD PICS


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

WTF :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 25 2007, 05:01 PM~9301561
> *i'm there if i have a ride for the bike :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

MEAN STREETS- SET UP AT 1:00P ENTRY FEE $35.00 :|


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

alex, if we all decide to go to that show do you think yall could meet me at my house?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 25 2007, 06:35 PM~9302032
> *MEAN STREETS- SET UP AT 1:00P ENTRY FEE $35.00 :|
> *


:thumbsup:Where do you live? And how do i get there?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i live like 2min from the hooters, i guess ill call you to give you directions


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 25 2007, 06:51 PM~9302158
> *i live like 2min from the hooters, i guess ill call you to give you directions
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 25 2007, 11:41 AM~9299987
> *MEAN STREETS SHOW AT HOOTERS (NORTH) SUNDAY DEC. 2 AT 2:00PM
> who's down for that one?
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 25 2007, 05:11 PM~9301619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your right those are some old pics :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 25 2007, 07:09 PM~9302301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

up


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSH9ryRzHQ4
HAHA :rofl: :rofl: uffin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:loco:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 26 2007, 08:43 AM~9306791
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSH9ryRzHQ4
> HAHA :rofl:  :rofl:  uffin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Mean Streets XIIII/Hooters -Xmas Show Categories 
Domestic- Domestic 
Compact - Best & Runner 
Up Hot Rod [pre 1960] -Best & Runner Up 
Classic Muscle [1961-1989] - Best & Runner Up
Mustang - Best & Runner Up 
Late Model [1990-Present] - Best & Runner Up 
Corvette - Best & Runner Up 
Slab/Low Rider - 1st,2nd,3rd <thats GAY!
Tri Fives -Best & Runner Up 
Camaro- Best & Runner Up 
Rat Rods [car & trucks] - Best & Runner Up 
Imports- Open Mitsubishi/Eagle and Toyota- Best & Runner Up 
Civic Hatch, CRX Hatch & 2 Seat Honda - 1st,2nd,3rd 
Open Import-[Subaru, Lexus, Infiniti, Mazda, Hyundai] 1st.2nd. 3rd 
Scion- 1st,2nd,3rd 
Open Nissan- 1st,2nd,3rd 
Honda Accord/Civic Coupe - Best & Runner Up 
Euro - Best & Runner Up 
Truck- Compact Truck - Best & Runner Up 
SUV - Best & Runner Up 
Full Size Truck - Best & Runner Up 
Motorcycle - Custom Motorcycle-Best & Runner Up 
Sport Bike - Best & Runner Up 
Best Old School Custom Motorcycle-Best & Runner Up 
damn i should have got a Honda or a Scion! :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 26 2007, 03:30 PM~9308973
> *Mean Streets XIIII/Hooters -Xmas Show Categories
> Domestic- Domestic
> Compact - Best & Runner
> ...


MIGHT RAIN :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

foreal?
whats the chance?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

30%


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

are you for sure going to temple?- if weather is good


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*








TTT*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 26 2007, 06:11 PM~9310395
> *
> are you for sure going to temple?- if weather is good
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

well now that youre finally on i have to go home  j/k
:wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: LATERZ :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

k onda locos  :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 26 2007, 08:21 PM~9312043
> *k onda locos    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 26 2007, 07:36 PM~9312203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MIKLO !! :wave: ..................... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsbf6vi-ZtI


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:  
whats up?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

got to go home now :wave: later


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 









We were lowering Frankie's Bomb.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Frankie's bomba....






























After we lowered it some...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 28 2007, 12:55 PM~9324320
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


is that a flammable sign back there? :0 blow some shit up


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 28 2007, 01:07 PM~9324386
> *Frankie's bomba....
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 28 2007, 01:07 PM~9324393
> *is that a flammable sign back there? :0  blow some shit up
> *



HAHAHA!! Yeah...it says flammable. We work DANGEROUSLY! :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 28 2007, 11:07 AM~9324386
> *Frankie's bomba....
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 28 2007, 10:37 PM~9327751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u down rick


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 28 2007, 10:49 PM~9327803
> *u down rick
> *



i thought the hooter show was this weekend?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 28 2007, 10:52 PM~9327831
> *i thought the hooter show was this weekend?
> *


sunday


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 28 2007, 11:04 PM~9327932
> *sunday
> *


damn i have to work.. i am down for the toy drive.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 28 2007, 11:06 PM~9327945
> *damn i have to work.. i am down for the toy drive.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 28 2007, 10:37 PM~9327751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MILKO????????????


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZTDhlzyklk&feature=related


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 29 2007, 01:20 PM~9332604
> *MILKO????????????
> *


yeah i want to go, if we are not working on the fence i will go for sure.
its not a car show right?
just benefit???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey Alex, do you think if i bought some headers that showed they would fit on theses cars, do you think they should work?

351W, Falcon, Comet 1966-69 260-
351W, Torino, Ranchero 1966-73 260-
351W, 1-5/8'' Tubes 3'' Collector 
Fairlane, Cyclone, Montego 66-73 260


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7KRVA6_0U4&feature=related

LOL


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 28 2007, 09:37 PM~9327751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey, are we all meeting up at your house?
if so what time?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 29 2007, 04:24 PM~9333743
> *Hey Alex, do you think if i bought some headers that showed they would fit on theses cars, do you think they should work?
> 
> 351W, Falcon, Comet 1966-69 260-
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 29 2007, 04:59 PM~9334587
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


would it be because of the engines or the space inside the engine compartment


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 29 2007, 06:16 PM~9334707
> *would it be because of the engines or the space inside the engine compartment
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.jegs.com/webapp/wcs/stores/serv...e%2Bmatchallany
which one you think would work?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.jegs.com/webapp/wcs/stores/serv...e%2Bmatchallany
there is these too :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 29 2007, 06:23 PM~9334776
> *http://www.jegs.com/webapp/wcs/stores/serv...e%2Bmatchallany
> which one you think would work?
> *


theyre all mustang


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

SORRY, wish i knew more about cars


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

where can i go to get plexiglass cut? or should i say get a impala picture cut into one?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 29 2007, 05:26 PM~9334807
> *theyre all mustang
> *


well i cant find headers for a lincoln
i figured as long as the engine was the same and i had enough room, they would work :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 29 2007, 05:27 PM~9334822
> *where can i go to get plexiglass cut? or should i say get a impala picture cut into one?
> *


there is a place off of duval-(I think) that does all that 
its in the (metric) area


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what size tranny u got


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 29 2007, 06:27 PM~9334822
> *where can i go to get plexiglass cut? or should i say get a impala picture cut into one?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 29 2007, 06:31 PM~9334857
> *what size tranny u got
> *


these *might* work
Hedman 88300 - Ford Cars
Fairlane, Cyclone, Montego 66-73 260-351W, Falcon, Comet 1966-69 260-302W, Maverick, Comet 1970-74 206-302W, Mustang, Cougar 1964-73 260-302W, Mustang, Cougar 1969-73 351W, Torino, Ranchero 1966-73 260-351W, 1-5/8'' Tubes 3'' Collector
Ford Cars
Item# 500-88300
Only $147.99


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

miklo

what do you think. i would like to get that done to my trunk. i dont think it would cost that much


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 29 2007, 05:39 PM~9334910
> *these might work
> Hedman 88300 - Ford Cars
> Fairlane, Cyclone, Montego 66-73 260-351W, Falcon, Comet 1966-69 260-302W, Maverick, Comet 1970-74 206-302W, Mustang, Cougar 1964-73 260-302W, Mustang, Cougar 1969-73 351W, Torino, Ranchero 1966-73 260-351W, 1-5/8'' Tubes 3'' Collector
> ...


cool
hold on, im trying to find out what size transmission 
:twak: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 29 2007, 06:27 PM~9334822
> *where can i go to get plexiglass cut? or should i say get a impala picture cut into one?
> *


xpensive


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 29 2007, 05:40 PM~9334923
> *miklo
> 
> what do you think.  i would like to get that done to my trunk. i dont think it would cost that much
> *


thats badass!
it wouldnt be verry hard to do either
post it on here if you can


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

the picture is kind of big


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 29 2007, 06:44 PM~9334954
> *the picture is kind of big
> 
> 
> ...


thats etchd


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 29 2007, 06:46 PM~9334979
> *thats etchd
> *



yes the SS but the impala is cut into it


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 29 2007, 06:46 PM~9334979
> *thats etchd
> *


i c it :twak:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 73monte, DA_SQUID, MiKLO, Jodoka, impala_ss_in_atx


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 29 2007, 05:51 PM~9335029
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: 73monte, DA_SQUID, MiKLO, Jodoka, impala_ss_in_atx
> *


damn there hasnt been that many people on here ever
it usually just me talkin to my self


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

SEE WTF! WERE DID EVERYONE GO
here i go again


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

yep...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 29 2007, 05:31 PM~9334857
> *what size tranny u got
> *


Designed to fit & clear C-4 Transmission only.
see i think the "c-4" is a 3 speed, mine is a 4 speed
mabey i have a c-6???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 29 2007, 06:59 PM~9335127
> *SEE WTF! WERE DID EVERYONE GO
> here i go again
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :rofl:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

The Ford C4 was a three-speed, medium-duty automatic transmission introduced in the 1964 model year and produced through 1986.

It featured an aluminum alloy three-piece case (bell housing, main case, and tailhousing). This was significantly lighter than earlier cast iron Cruise-O-Matic designs. It also used a Simpson planetary gearset.

It was used with Ford's inline six-cylinder engines and small V8 engines (see Ford Windsor engines), usually up to 302 in³ (5.0 L). By comparison, the 351 Windsor and 351 Cleveland small and intermediate-block engines were backed by the medium-duty FMX. A few C4s were built with a big-block bellhousing to use with Ford 335 engines, notably the 351M, but these are very rare.

It is especially notable as the original automatic transmission option in the Ford Mustang.

Modified C4s remain popular with hot rodders and drag racers due to their simplicity and durability.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

how can i find out?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 29 2007, 07:11 PM~9335247
> *:dunno:
> *


DAM FORDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 29 2007, 07:16 PM~9335289
> *how can i find out?
> *


MUFFLER SHOP


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 28 2007, 10:37 PM~9327751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 29 2007, 06:18 PM~9335313
> *MUFFLER SHOP
> *


  garcias


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Eiq8z4cxLo&feature=related


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 29 2007, 06:27 PM~9335376
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Eiq8z4cxLo&feature=related
> *


lol
i was singing that song to my mom the other day 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

(mexican americans)


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 28 2007, 10:55 AM~9324320
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SOUTHSIDE C.C. ??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 29 2007, 07:29 PM~9335397
> *lol
> i was singing that song to my mom the other day
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


U...............R................GAY :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 29 2007, 07:30 PM~9335402
> *SOUTHSIDE C.C. ??
> *


NEW


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

lol
she didnt want to get up to take melanie to work 
so i started singing that "one part"
she was like "what the hell are you singing?"


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

what kind of toy are you going to bring for that drive?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 29 2007, 06:32 PM~9335418
> *NEW
> *


THAT A REGISTERED CLUB NAME FROM L.A. !!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 29 2007, 07:34 PM~9335444
> *what kind of toy are you going to bring for that drive?
> *


BIG BAG OF HOT WHEELS


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 29 2007, 06:45 PM~9335543
> *BIG BAG OF HOT WHEELS
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 29 2007, 07:45 PM~9335542
> *THAT A REGISTERED CLUB NAME FROM L.A. !!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 28 2007, 10:37 PM~9327751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 28 2007, 09:37 PM~9327751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

are you going to bring a display to the hooters show?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 29 2007, 06:46 PM~9335554
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


IS IT A CHAPTER HERE IN AUSTIN ?? SOUTHSIDE C.C. OUT OF L.A. DONT HAVE CHAPTERS OUTSIDE OF L.A. !!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 29 2007, 06:52 PM~9335622
> *IS IT A CHAPTER HERE IN AUSTIN ?? SOUTHSIDE C.C. OUT OF L.A. DONT HAVE CHAPTERS OUTSIDE OF L.A. !!
> *


nah, its different
it's SOUTH SIDE OF AUSTIN TEXAS


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 29 2007, 06:50 PM~9335602
> *are you going to bring a display to the hooters show?
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 29 2007, 07:50 PM~9335602
> *are you going to bring a display to the hooters show?
> *


NO ROOM


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 29 2007, 07:52 PM~9335622
> *IS IT A CHAPTER HERE IN AUSTIN ?? SOUTHSIDE C.C. OUT OF L.A. DONT HAVE CHAPTERS OUTSIDE OF L.A. !!
> *


NO RELATION


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

true, true,
hey but we should bring that neon
remember they had those outlets on the light poles 
that would be badass


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 29 2007, 08:01 PM~9335736
> *true, true,
> hey but we should bring that neon
> remember they had those outlets on the light poles
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KO0Ta7AGCFI


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

we could put it between our cars
it would draw alot of attention, white people like things that glow, remember how nobody would leave that vett. with the screens


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 29 2007, 07:02 PM~9335746
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


would you really want to?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO+Nov 29 2007, 06:55 PM~9335662-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO THERE FAKIN THE FUNK !!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 29 2007, 07:04 PM~9335782
> *would you really want to?
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 29 2007, 08:04 PM~9335767
> *we could put it between our cars
> it would draw alot of attention, white people like things that glow, remember how nobody would leave that vett. with the screens
> *


LIKE BUGS 2 A ZAPPER


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 29 2007, 08:04 PM~9335782
> *would you really want to?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 29 2007, 07:09 PM~9335840
> *LIKE BUGS 2 A ZAPPER
> *


 :roflmao: yea lets zap em' 
hey, im gettin off now if i dont see you tomorrow ill call you
:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

what is the red thing on this car called?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

THE BEST BLONDE JOKE OF THE YEAR - SO FAR 

A man was in his front yard mowing grass when his attractive blonde female neighbor came out of the house and went straight to the mailbox. 

She opened it then slammed it shut and stormed back in the house. 

A little later she came out of her house again went to the mail box and again, opened it, slammed it shut again. Angrily, back into the house she went. 

As the man was getting ready to edge the lawn, here she came out again, marched to the mail box, opened it and then slammed it closed harder than ever. 

Puzzled by her actions the man asked her, "Is something wrong?" 

To which she replied, "There certainly is!" 



(Are you ready? This is a beauty...) 





"My stupid computer keeps saying, "YOU'VE GOT MAIL!"


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 28 2007, 10:37 PM~9327751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 30 2007, 10:13 AM~9339157
> *
> *


I'll be there bro. Hope it doesn't rain.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 29 2007, 09:06 PM~9335807
> *SO THERE FAKIN THE FUNK !!
> *



No "*FUNK FAKIN*" here. Just a group of homies from South Austin doing what we do. Respecting others as they respect us. It *IS* just an Austin thing. No further. I am a dedicated member, as I am a dedicated homie to all that know me here in Austin and on LIL. 


Much Respect,
~Flaco


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 30 2007, 11:59 AM~9340308
> *I'll be there bro. Hope it doesn't rain.
> *


x2 :uh:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 30 2007, 01:20 PM~9340470
> *x2 :uh:
> *


It kinda looks like it wants to rain now! Sucks! I was enjoying the sunshine! And as in Sunshine, I dont mean Ef. HAHAHAHA! :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 30 2007, 10:15 AM~9339164
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hey....so y'all going to this show right?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 30 2007, 12:24 PM~9340500
> *It kinda looks like it wants to rain now! Sucks! I was enjoying the sunshine! And as in Sunshine, I dont mean Ef. HAHAHAHA!  :biggrin:
> *


u know u luv da Shine :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 30 2007, 12:26 PM~9340513
> *Hey....so y'all going to this show right?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 30 2007, 01:27 PM~9340522
> *u know u luv da Shine :biggrin:
> *



LOL....yes I do. :biggrin: 

Cool...I might follow y'all out there to the show. I'm not gonna take the Regal. Just the Monte. I totally forgot how to get there. :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

were leaving at 8


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 25 2007, 12:41 PM~9299987
> *MEAN STREETS SHOW AT HOOTERS (NORTH) SUNDAY DEC. 2 AT 2:00PM
> who's down for that one?
> *


u going flaco


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 30 2007, 01:31 PM~9340549
> * were leaving at 8
> *


COOL! Gary said I could roll with him, but he is leaving like at the butt crack of dawn!! TOO EARLY FOR ME! 

Hell you remember the last two car show I went to! I could barely hang! I can't do it like I used to! DAMN!

At least it won't be HOTTER THAN A HOOKER'S SNATCH ON HALF PRICE NIGHT!!! :biggrin: That heat KILLED me!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 30 2007, 12:34 PM~9340568
> *COOL! Gary said I could roll with him, but he is leaving like at the butt crack of dawn!! TOO EARLY FOR ME!
> 
> Hell you remember the last two car show I went to! I could barely hang! I can't do it like I used to! DAMN!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 30 2007, 01:34 PM~9340564
> *u going flaco
> *


Well...I don't know about that one. The categories kinda suck! I was reading earlier what you and Miklo were talking about the Slab/Lowrider category. :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

x2


----------



## knowledge78704 (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 29 2007, 08:06 PM~9335807
> *SO THERE FAKIN THE FUNK !!
> *


SO HERE WE GO WITH THE FUCKIN HATING. NOW WHY WOULD SOMEONE THAT NONE OF US REALLY KNOWS. WHO HAS NOTHING POSITIVE TO SAY ABOUT AUSTIN AND IT'S CLUBS BE ON HERE TALKIN SHIT ABOUT SOMETHING THAT DOESN'T INVOLVE HIM. THIS IS THE MAIN REASON WHY AUSTIN CANT COME UP AND SUPPORT EACH OTHER CAUSE OF POEPLE LIKE THAT. 

FAKING THE FUNK HE SAYS REALLY? NOW LAST I HEARD NO ONE AND I MEAN NO ONE IS CLAIMING TO HAVE CALIFORNIA TIES AROUND HERE. SOUTHSIDE AUSTIN TEXAS IS WHAT WE CLAIM AND THATS WHAT IT IS. BLUE IS HOW WE ROLL AND NOTHING SOMEONE SAY OR DOES WILL CHANGE THAT. FROM WHAT I KNOW IF THEY DONT KNOW WHO WE ARE AND WHAT WE REPRESENTIN THERE NOT DEEP ENOUGH IN THIS GAME TO BE MAKING COMMENTS. 

CAUSE I'LL TELL YOU RIGHT NOW THAT MUTHAFUCKAS FROM LAREDO TO DALLAS KNOWS WHO WE ARE AND WHAT WE REPRESENT. I EVEN DO WORK WITH JOSE FROM INDIVIDUALS IN DALLAS. I KNOW MAJESTICS DALLAS LET ME SEE YOU GET ON THERE TREAD AND CALL THEM FAKES. I KNOW ROLLERZ I KNOW DALLAS CAR CLUB I KNOW BROWN IMPRESSIONS I KNOW BLVD AND ON AND ON. I KNOW MUTHAFUCKAS BY NAME AND THEY ALSO KNOW US BY NAME. WE BREAK BREAD WITH REAL G'S LIKE THAT.

NOW YOU SEE I DONT GO AROUND THROWING ALL THAT SHIT OUT THERE DROPPING NAMES. TRYING TO ACT LIKE I'M SOMEBODY BECAUSE AT THE END OF THE DAY IT ONLY MATTERS WHAT HAPPENS IN AUSTIN. OUR CLUB ISN'T THE BADDEST AND WE DONT CARE ABOUT THAT SHIT. WE JUST WANT TO BE RESPECTED AND ACT LIKE GROWN MEN THAT HAVE PRIDE IN THERE HOOD AND LIFESTYLE.

SO QUIT HATING AND BE A REAL PLAYER AND MIND YOUR OWN BUSINESS. JUST LIKE WE DO I GOT LUV FOR ALL CAR CLUBS FROM AUSTIN BIG AND SMALL. WE SUPPORT LOCAL FOOLS BUT THOSE FOOLS FROM OUT OF TOWN THAT WANT TO FLAUNT LIKE THEY GOT CALI TIES FINE HOMEBOY. WHY DONT YOU GET ON THOSE CALIFA TREADS AND STAY OFF OF THE HOMETOWN SHIT.

NOW I'M SURE THIS DUDE IS GONNA COME BACK ON HERE AND SHOOT HIS MOUTH. ABOUT WHAT HE IS AND WHAT WE ARE AND WHAT WE AIN'T. AND THAT'S FINE BUT IT STILL WONT TAKE FROM OUR CREDIBILITY TO BUILD BEAUTIFUL LOWRIDER CARS. WELL STILL BE HERE REPPIN FOR AUSTIN AND THE BLUE SIDE. SO GO AHEAD AND SAY WHAT YOU HAVE TO SAY. THREATEN TO KIL US AND CALL US OUT ON NONSENSE. WELL STILL BE HERE......FOOL

TO ALL THE CLUBS ON HERE THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT DONT LET THIS OUTSIDER FOOL YOU. I SEE HIM ON HERE ASKING Q'S ABOUT WERE TO GO AND SO ON ABOUT LOWRIDER THINGS. LET ME TELL YOU HE THINKS HE'S BETTER THAN ALL OF US AND THAT OUR STYLE SUCKS. HE LAUGHS AT YOU CAUSE HE THINKS HE'S A HARD CORE LOWRIDER WITH CANDY PAINT PATTERNS HYDRO'S AND SO ON. CAUSE FOR THIS GUY TO CALL US OUT LIKE THAT I HOPE HE HAS THAT AT LEAST CAUSE I HAVEN'T SEEN NOTHING TO IMPRESS ME. CHURCH!!!

I WONT BE RESPONDING BACK SO INDIVIDUAL 512 HAVE A NICE DAY.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

IM FUCKIN HUNGRY!!! I'm bout to pass out!! LOL

Hell and my skinny ass needs to eat!! If I loose any weight, I'll DISAPPEAR!!! LOL




AND ALEX! DONT COMMENT! I KNOW WHAT YOU ARE THINKING ABOUT SAYING! :nono:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 30 2007, 12:49 PM~9340665
> *IM FUCKIN HUNGRY!!! I'm bout to pass out!! LOL
> 
> Hell and my skinny ass needs to eat!! If I loose any weight, I'll DISAPPEAR!!! LOL
> ...


what??????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 30 2007, 01:59 PM~9340748
> *what??????????????? :biggrin:
> *


Going to lunch.....PEACE...TT"YALL"L


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 73monte, Jthang98, SouthsideLife

>late as always :biggrin: 

:wave:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

TOKEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

wassup! :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

all good brother


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

Im selling my Cutt 
2500 
going to post pics later


----------



## az63 (Sep 30, 2007)

x2 to wat homeboy said austin ttt i live in phx but still have that 78744 love in fuck i kow the austin can compet whit any state austi stay up


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:wave: hey rick that bar you were asking bout under the hood I know where you can get them hit me up laterz :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knowledge78704_@Nov 30 2007, 11:47 AM~9340647
> *SO HERE WE GO WITH THE FUCKIN HATING. NOW WHY WOULD SOMEONE THAT NONE OF US REALLY KNOWS. WHO HAS NOTHING POSITIVE TO SAY ABOUT AUSTIN AND IT'S CLUBS BE ON HERE TALKIN SHIT ABOUT SOMETHING THAT DOESN'T INVOLVE HIM. THIS IS THE MAIN REASON WHY AUSTIN CANT COME UP AND SUPPORT EACH OTHER CAUSE OF POEPLE LIKE THAT.
> 
> FAKING THE FUNK HE SAYS REALLY? NOW LAST I HEARD NO ONE AND I MEAN NO ONE IS CLAIMING TO HAVE CALIFORNIA TIES AROUND HERE. SOUTHSIDE AUSTIN TEXAS IS WHAT WE CLAIM AND THATS WHAT IT IS. BLUE IS HOW WE ROLL AND NOTHING SOMEONE SAY OR DOES WILL CHANGE THAT. FROM WHAT I KNOW IF THEY DONT KNOW WHO WE ARE AND WHAT WE REPRESENTIN THERE NOT DEEP ENOUGH IN THIS GAME TO BE MAKING COMMENTS.
> ...


DAMN !! THIS FOOL GOT HIS PANTIES IN A BUNCH !!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 30 2007, 10:41 PM~9345827
> *:wave:
> *


SUP ROB !!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm back :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

whats up everybody :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Here are a few pictures of people trying to boycott KFC. So we took it upon ourselves to fuck with them. lol :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 2 2007, 12:00 AM~9352507
> *Here are a few pictures of people trying to boycott KFC. So we took it upon ourselves to fuck with them. lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

when she walked up on me i was like a deer in head lights lol :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: thats funny looks like your telling her " not my chicken get your own " :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

look at manuel.....eating away :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

http://fasttoys.net/shop/product_info.php?...4f2d552fbf3ff8d

hope this works yo RICK this is the bar you were asking about the other day ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 29 2007, 11:58 PM~9337915
> *THE BEST BLONDE JOKE OF THE YEAR - SO FAR
> 
> A man was in his front yard mowing grass when his attractive blonde female neighbor came out of the house and went straight to the mailbox.
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 1 2007, 11:00 PM~9352507
> *Here are a few pictures of people trying to boycott KFC. So we took it upon ourselves to fuck with them. lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Lamark, 
2 Door Rag Fleetwood For Sale 123» 14 
$75k OBO- told you it was alot
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326282


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

good day


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 2 2007, 04:25 PM~9356060
> *good day
> *


 :wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 2 2007, 06:23 PM~9356377
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

we need to get this for Lamark to wear on his shirt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

how was the hooters show


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 2 2007, 07:31 PM~9357483
> *how was the hooters show
> *


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i want to see if i can do this next to my car.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 2 2007, 08:31 PM~9357483
> *how was the hooters show
> *


small n sucked


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

is that a port?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 2 2007, 07:34 PM~9357531
> *small n sucked
> *


did you place?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 2 2007, 08:35 PM~9357547
> *did you place?
> *


1st tony tied 3rd


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 2 2007, 07:38 PM~9357594
> *1st tony tied 3rd
> *


what class was tony in?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 2 2007, 08:34 PM~9357538
> *is that a port?
> *



yes


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 2 2007, 07:40 PM~9357614
> *yes
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 1 2007, 11:52 PM~9352449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 tony tied 3rd n lowrider


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

the orange one got 2nd?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 2 2007, 12:00 AM~9352507
> *Here are a few pictures of people trying to boycott KFC. So we took it upon ourselves to fuck with them. lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 2 2007, 08:43 PM~9357653
> *the orange one got 2nd?
> *


 :yes: :yes: they were mad


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

goin home :wave: 
congrats on the show


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 2 2007, 07:46 PM~9357682
> *:yes:  :yes: they were  mad
> *


lol


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 2 2007, 08:31 PM~9357483
> *how was the hooters show
> *











































































da rest scion and hondas


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

nice pic :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 3 2007, 07:23 AM~9361237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

LaMark: BUT I LIKE CHICKEN DAMMIT!!! 

Manuel: DONT TURN AROUND! DONT LOOK AT ME EATING!!! 

Trini: DAMN I WANNA HIT THAT!!! 

HAHAHAHA!!

TOO FUNNY! :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 3 2007, 12:02 PM~9362504
> *LaMark: BUT I LIKE CHICKEN DAMMIT!!!
> 
> Manuel: DONT TURN AROUND! DONT LOOK AT ME EATING!!!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 2 2007, 09:25 PM~9358883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

did Lamark have the only bike at the show?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://groups.cardomain.com/groups/14694;homepage


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up everyone


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 3 2007, 05:29 PM~9364961
> *did Lamark have the only bike at the show?
> *


yes disply only


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 3 2007, 05:29 PM~9365441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  i was just going to ask if you could make that bigger :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 3 2007, 05:43 PM~9365554
> *yes disply only
> *


  did he get alot of complaments?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 3 2007, 06:29 PM~9365441
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE WITH I WAS THERE


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:angry: me too


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 2 2007, 08:28 PM~9358146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MILK SHAKE !! :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 3 2007, 06:53 PM~9365616
> * did he get alot of complaments?
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 2 2007, 09:02 PM~9357174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 2 2007, 04:20 PM~9355436
> *Lamark,
> 2 Door Rag Fleetwood For Sale  123» 14
> $75k OBO- told you it was alot
> ...


that's not the one that i look at. he has that other one that grey that he was saling for lest!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 3 2007, 08:23 AM~9361237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass pic!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 3 2007, 01:02 PM~9362504
> *LaMark: BUT I LIKE CHICKEN DAMMIT!!!
> 
> Manuel: DONT TURN AROUND! DONT LOOK AT ME EATING!!!
> ...


now i see she had a nice lil booty :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 3 2007, 07:29 PM~9365441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


she got bigger tits since the last show :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Fromer B"I"G Car (Next Episode)


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 23 2007, 05:52 PM~9289845
> *
> My next project. (hopefully)</span>
> 
> ...


Civilian production resumed in July of 1945, with an early start to the 1946 model year filling the public's thirst for new cars. The 1946 Ford was identical to the 1942 model under the skin, though a heavy new grille with horizontal bars and red accents modernized the car somewhat. One notable change was an enlargement of the V8 engine, now at 239 in³ (3.9 L) and capable of 100 hp (75 kW) for the first time. With steel in short supply, Ford produced a distinctive "Sportsman" convertible with wood side panels. In the movie Back to the Future, 1955 Biff's black car was a 1946 ford convertible.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

no trim :biggrin: 
















































:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

i like da blue 1 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 4 2007, 02:23 PM~9372222
> *i like da blue 1 :biggrin:
> *


yeah me too


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

2 more w/o trim :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 4 2007, 09:24 AM~9370408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 3 2007, 09:28 PM~9367568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hP-LuT7nVLA


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 4 2007, 03:51 PM~9372894
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hP-LuT7nVLA
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

"FLACO"

Posts: 512
Joined: May 2005
From: Southside ~04~
Car Club: Southside C.C.
:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hey alex, did you get a chance to talk to your uncle?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

Rapper Pimp C found dead in LA hotel


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 4 2007, 04:40 PM~9373255
> *Rapper Pimp C found dead in LA hotel
> *


thats crazy right.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

_*My mama's only son
But I live everyday like its my muthafuckin last one
Every ***** and they mama askin why
But I'm in the game live by the game and in the game I'm a die
But if I die or should I say if I go
Bury me in Hiram Clarke next to the come and go
Cause tomorrow aint promised to me
The only thing promised to a playa is the penetentiary
So I'm a take care of my business on the smooth tip
Watch my back sellin crack and pack two clips
When ya think about that you say "it'll be on"
Its a trip youre here today but the next day youre gone*_


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

thats one of my fav songs :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

_*I'm up early cuz aint enough light in the daytime
Smoke two sweets get in these streets out the pop up line
Peanut holder my boulders smolder on the PA pipes
Ak loader as I get swallowed under city lights
****** be lookin shife so I look shife back
Cant show no weakness in these streets you'll get yo life jacked
Mayn its a trip where i stay especially for me 
This bitches tryin to lock me up for the whole century
They gave my boy down in Florida Dante 19
I wish that we could smoke again and take a tight lean
My world a trip you can ask Bun B bitch I aint no liar
My man RoRo jus lost his baby in a house fire
And then when I got on my knees that night to pray
I asked God why he let these killas live and take my homeboy's son away
Man if you got kids show em you love em cuz God jus might call em home
Cuz one day you here but baby the next day you gone*_


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

_*R.I.P., R.I.P., R.I.P. to Robert Davis he the king of the South (South)
Anything else said need to shut ya fuckin mouth (mouth)
I'm down with Lil' Flip and I'm down with T.I.P.
If them ****** come together know how much paper we could see?
Slim Thug and Z-Ro, y'all s'til bullshittin
Need to sit down, take a tour, there's too much money to be get (money to be get)
Paul Wall and that Koopa s'til ain't talkin (uh!)
Money speak, all that bullshit keep walkin (uh!)
Y'all ****** got the game fucked up (up!)
All you record company people need to shut the FUCK UP! (shut the fuck up!)
'Cause y'all keepin up that bullshit rappin (uh!)
The white people laughin at 'em, that's was happ'nin (that's was happ'nin)
The same stupid ass ****** s'til ain't figured it out
Long as they stay divided, man we gon' run the South! (uh!)
Y'all need to get up out the dumb shit (out the dumb shit!)
I got a bread truck, get up out that crumb shit *****!*_


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey i know them :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 4 2007, 04:20 PM~9373097
> *hey alex, did you get a chance to talk to your uncle?
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 4 2007, 05:20 PM~9373097
> *hey alex, did you get a chance to talk to your uncle?
> *


 :yes: :yes: CALL ME


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

yeah im not the only 1 that vists the dubs and above topic....i saw you miklo :0 :cheesy: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 4 2007, 10:11 PM~9375945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 4 2007, 09:39 PM~9375451
> *yeah im not the only 1 that vists the dubs and above topic....i saw you miklo :0  :cheesy:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


busted :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 4 2007, 05:45 PM~9372857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 4 2007, 11:11 PM~9375945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now that's an impala! :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...videoid=3948914
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...&videoid=745707
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...videoid=5532034
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=10526668
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...videoid=4609962
Enjoy This is y he's a KING down here in the South and as u can see he's did songs on all coasts


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 5 2007, 02:00 AM~9377849
> *now that's an impala! :0
> *


  :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 5 2007, 05:36 AM~9378068
> *http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...videoid=3948914
> http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...&videoid=745707
> http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...videoid=5532034
> ...


 :thumbsup: 

He will be missed.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Some more of the Pimp....

Hey Alex....BLAD's.....  
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...videoid=5418523


http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...videoid=6513413
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...videoid=2528443
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...videoid=3146234
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...videoid=8675106
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...videoid=4255235
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...videoid=6562188


http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=10340283


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 5 2007, 04:36 AM~9378068
> *http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...videoid=3948914
> http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...&videoid=745707
> http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...videoid=5532034
> ...


just late paying his rent :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 5 2007, 10:50 AM~9379127
> *just late  paying his rent :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 4 2007, 08:39 PM~9375451
> *yeah im not the only 1 that vists the dubs and above topic....i saw you miklo :0  :cheesy:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :ugh: im guilty


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 4 2007, 09:11 PM~9375945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


alex, doesnt this look like that one that pulled up at that autozone show that we did.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 5 2007, 11:03 AM~9379675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice pics


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

throw back pictures


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:scrutinize: :rofl:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Alright check it out everyone,How does Centex Plating charge on the plating,is it by weight,size or a fixed rate for everything? uffin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Dec 5 2007, 08:15 PM~9383725
> *Alright check it out everyone,How does Centex Plating charge on the plating,is it by weight,size or a fixed rate for everything? uffin:
> *


if its one item and its heavy they charge you by the weight, if its several small items they charge you by the item witch ever one they make more money off of. also depends on how hard to polish afterwards wether its smooth of alot of twists and turns.


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

73monte,do they do good work,have alot of front-end parts that need chrome I will just take it all over there and see what they qoute me Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Dec 5 2007, 08:37 PM~9383973
> *73monte,do they do good work,have alot of front-end parts that need chrome I will just take it all over there and see what they qoute me Thanks :thumbsup:
> *


yea,6 week turn around.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

bingo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

KNIGHTS REPPIN A FEW YEARS BACK...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

HERE YA GO FLACO...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Viejitos holdin it down...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

here ya go ATXSS....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

ATX HOLDIN IT DOWN...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Damn that bitch look clean!  I did some mad 3 wheel after the show that day! :biggrin: and had to buy new tires the day after :angry:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: 

Thanks bro!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

I MISS!!! :tears:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

nice pics in here :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 5 2007, 09:09 PM~9384221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 5 2007, 11:39 PM~9385686
> *KNIGHTS REPPIN A FEW YEARS BACK...
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 5 2007, 11:58 AM~9379658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT 4 DA ATX


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

ALEJANDRO CHINGOW!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 6 2007, 01:59 PM~9389353
> *ALEJANDRO CHINGOW!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I DIDNT TOUCH HER :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 6 2007, 03:01 PM~9389370
> *I DIDNT TOUCH HER :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Funny shit!!!:: I was downloading some more ringtones on my cell and I got this one where it's the sound of a pager beeping. And I mean like them OLD SCHOOL Motorola pagers beep!! Everybody looked at me all crazy when I pulled out my cell phone to look at it! LOL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 6 2007, 02:08 PM~9389403
> *Funny shit!!!:: I was downloading some more ringtones on my cell and I got this one where it's the sound of a pager beeping. And I mean like them OLD SCHOOL Motorola pagers beep!! Everybody looked at me all crazy when I pulled out my cell phone to look at it! LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Lamark, you need to get one of these for the heatwave :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Lamark, isnt this the fleetwood you had?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 2 2007, 09:56 AM~9353983
> *http://fasttoys.net/shop/product_info.php?...4f2d552fbf3ff8d
> 
> hope this works yo RICK this is the bar you were asking about the other day ...
> *



thanks bro


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

T









T









T
:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

LAMARK LETS GO TO WACO! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 6 2007, 07:07 PM~9392382
> * LAMARK LETS GO TO WACO! :biggrin:
> *


*ALEX YOU BOUGHT AN ELCO ??*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 6 2007, 09:36 PM~9393227
> *ALEX YOU BOUGHT AN ELCO ??
> *


FOR MT 13 YEAR OLD SON. WE BOUGHT IT FOR $800. IT USED TO BE MINE I SOLD IT TO A FRIEND ABOUT 3 YEARS AGO.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

damn I'm gonna start watching wrestling now if thats the kinda ish they show on there... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 7 2007, 07:09 AM~9395495
> *damn I'm gonna start watching wrestling now if thats the kinda ish they show on there...  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 6 2007, 09:04 PM~9393487
> *FOR MT 13 YEAR OLD SON. WE BOUGHT IT FOR $800. IT USED TO BE MINE I SOLD IT TO A FRIEND ABOUT 3 YEARS AGO.
> 
> 
> ...


*IT LOOKS NICE !! 13'S OR 20'S AND ABOVE ?? *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 7 2007, 09:33 AM~9396047
> *IT LOOKS NICE !! 13'S OR 20'S AND ABOVE ??
> *


HE WANTS 13'S :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 6 2007, 09:07 PM~9392382
> * LAMARK LETS GO TO WACO! :biggrin:
> *


ok :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 6 2007, 05:59 PM~9390763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEA!!!! :angry: WHERE DID U FIND THAT PIC? I'm gettin another BLEIVE IT!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

That's b4 i owned it. got to love that triple black combo  But i'm look a few i hope i can aford in 2008.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 6 2007, 05:33 PM~9390591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


owned :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 7 2007, 12:00 PM~9397115
> *ok :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SWEET


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2007, 10:30 AM~9396875
> *HE WANTS 13'S :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i am stuck at work


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

next stop


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 8 2007, 11:31 PM~9407289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 8 2007, 10:31 PM~9407289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 8 2007, 11:07 PM~9407514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what should i enter in?
lowrider street, luxury, or under construction???- (cuz it is)


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

goin home :wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

Where was this show?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 9 2007, 08:36 PM~9412844
> *Where was this show?
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Dec 9 2007, 10:57 PM~9414166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Dec 10 2007, 12:20 AM~9414970
> *
> 
> 
> ...



fish fry??


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

73monte :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 10 2007, 06:34 PM~9420410
> *73monte :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 9 2007, 06:54 PM~9412485
> *what should i enter in?
> lowrider street, luxury, or under construction???- (cuz it is)
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

every 1 still going to the show this weekened ?  The weather should be good.. :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 10 2007, 07:07 PM~9421275
> *every 1 still going to the show this weekened ?   The weather should be good.. :biggrin:
> *


yeah i think so 
partly cloudy in the 60s perfect car show weather :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 10 2007, 08:07 PM~9421275
> *every 1 still going to the show this weekened ?   The weather should be good.. :biggrin:
> *


foe everyone riding out with us. we are going to meet at bikini's bar and grill (on I35) we'll be *leaving at 10:00 on the dot.* be gased up when you get there. let me know who all is going that way i know who to wait on.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

possible 2 from Firme Tiempo :biggrin: me 4 sho...  lets all fly the plaques on the way to da show.... more clubs coming together for the love of lowriding..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 10 2007, 08:56 PM~9421729
> * possible 2 from Firme Tiempo  :biggrin:    me 4 sho...    lets all fly the plaques on the way to da show....  more clubs coming together for the love of lowriding..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

I HOPE I CAN GO.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

$ 1973 monte Carlo for $SALE$ 123 
CHECK IT OUT! CLEAN!
Hey Alex check this out in vehicles. Now i really wonder how much u could get for ur's??? :biggrin: Its being sold by Tony Parker Mr. O G RIDER


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sexymarth_@Oct 18 2007, 07:40 PM~9033422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 10 2007, 10:24 PM~9421964
> *I HOPE I CAN GO.
> *



you need to go fo show  :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

foe everyone riding out with us. we are going to meet at bikini's bar and grill (on I35) we'll be leaving at 10:00 on the dot. be gased up when you get there. let me know who all is going that way i know who to wait on.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 11 2007, 01:52 AM~9423940
> *$ 1973 monte Carlo for $SALE$  123
> CHECK IT OUT! CLEAN!
> Hey Alex check this out in vehicles. Now i really wonder how much u could get for ur's??? :biggrin: Its being sold by Tony Parker Mr. O G RIDER
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: kiki
how many of yall are goin to belton?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 11 2007, 03:29 PM~9428181
> *:worship:  :worship:
> *


x2- but thats way too much the engine wasnt even touched


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:barf:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 11 2007, 06:28 PM~9429815
> *:barf:
> *


  the girls???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

How much did yall pay?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 11 2007, 12:42 PM~9426792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Whats up guys??? just lettin yall know we adding 5 more classes, so this show should be a good one....and We will add da extra bike classes if yall down 2 bring yall bikes out in force...let me know....also been talkin 2 sum clubs down here and decided 2 run it through yall, what do yall say bout starting a CENTRAL TEXAS LOWRIDER ASSOCIATION?? if yall down we can do sumthin around here...think about it...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 11 2007, 11:33 PM~9432036
> *Whats up guys???  just lettin yall know we adding 5 more classes, so this show should be a good one....and We will add da extra bike classes if yall down 2 bring yall bikes out in force...let me know....also been talkin 2 sum clubs down here and decided 2 run it through yall, what do yall say bout starting a CENTRAL TEXAS LOWRIDER ASSOCIATION?? if yall down we can do sumthin around here...think about it...
> *


sounds good.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 11 2007, 10:26 PM~9431044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey rick i double dare u :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 12 2007, 12:33 AM~9432036
> *Whats up guys???  just lettin yall know we adding 5 more classes, so this show should be a good one....and We will add da extra bike classes if yall down 2 bring yall bikes out in force...let me know....also been talkin 2 sum clubs down here and decided 2 run it through yall, what do yall say bout starting a CENTRAL TEXAS LOWRIDER ASSOCIATION?? if yall down we can do sumthin around here...think about it...
> *


it sounds good! what other clubs have u talked to. and does that inclued SA all the way up to Waco? i'm down to rep Knights and the Lowrider Community.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 12 2007, 01:02 AM~9432564
> *hey rick i double dare u :biggrin:
> *


i triple dog dare you.....your scared if you dont :0


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 11 2007, 10:26 PM~9431044
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I DARE YA TOO!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 12 2007, 07:17 AM~9433390
> *i triple dog dare you.....your scared if you dont :0
> *


hes scared hno: hno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

foe everyone riding out with us. we are going to meet at bikini's bar and grill (on I35) we'll be leaving at 10:00 on the dot. be gased up when you get there. let me know who all is going that way i know who to wait on


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 11 2007, 11:33 PM~9432036
> *Whats up guys???  just lettin yall know we adding 5 more classes, so this show should be a good one....and We will add da extra bike classes if yall down 2 bring yall bikes out in force...let me know....also been talkin 2 sum clubs down here and decided 2 run it through yall, what do yall say bout starting a CENTRAL TEXAS LOWRIDER ASSOCIATION?? if yall down we can do sumthin around here...think about it...
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 11 2007, 10:33 PM~9432036
> *Whats up guys???  just lettin yall know we adding 5 more classes, so this show should be a good one....and We will add da extra bike classes if yall down 2 bring yall bikes out in force...let me know....also been talkin 2 sum clubs down here and decided 2 run it through yall, what do yall say bout starting a CENTRAL TEXAS LOWRIDER ASSOCIATION?? if yall down we can do sumthin around here...think about it...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 11 2007, 08:26 PM~9431044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: do it.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

do it.,,,do it. :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 12 2007, 01:02 AM~9432564
> *hey rick i double dare u :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 12 2007, 06:18 PM~9438150
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


hes scared


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 12 2007, 05:18 PM~9438150
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 12 2007, 07:43 PM~9438858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

is the weather still lookin good for sunday?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 12 2007, 07:46 PM~9438891
> *is the weather still lookin good for sunday?
> *


cold 56 high


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

your car will make up for all those times i was complaning about not having a/c hno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 12 2007, 07:50 PM~9438926
> *your car will make up for all those times i was complaning about not having a/c hno:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: hno: hno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

are you going to bring any display stuff?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 12 2007, 07:54 PM~9438964
> *are you going to bring any display stuff?
> *


mirrows


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 12 2007, 06:48 PM~9438911
> *cold 56 high
> *


damn and just think about that wooded area on the way back 
remember last time- and it wasnt even that cold then


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 12 2007, 06:57 PM~9438995
> *mirrows
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Who posted in: NEW 2 LIL REPPN ATX
Poster Posts 
73monte 1733 
impala_ss_in_atx 722 
MiKLO 598 
Cut N 3's 481 
kiki 357 
INDIVIDUALS*512* 337 
degre576 311 
knightsgirl19 237 
knight 227 
unique27 218 
gonzalj 212 
Jthang98 151 
SouthsideLife 131 
KAZE83 108 
ATXSS 76 
Lac of Respect 59 
KING*OF*ATX 56 
spook 49 
acosta512 47 
DA_SQUID 41 
86TXMonte 38 
atxpinky 37 
cadillac_pimpin 37 
sancho12000 24 
tito_ls 15 
Austin Ace 15 
Atx_ballin 15 
El_Jefe_'36 13 
PROPHECY C.C.CEO 12 
RUB A DUB 9 
TX REGULATER 7 
az63 7 
187LUXURY 6 
Slamdsixty3 5 
INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER 3 
show-bound 3 
slo 2 
MAYHEM 2 
wonderz_2007 2 
siccmonte79 2 
sic713 2 
Infamous James 2 
RAY_512 2 
BIG WHIT 64 2 
eltoeringking 1 
1970MonteCarlo 1 
kyle22 1 
LUXURIOU$LAC 1 
mac2lac 1 
sblujan 1 
Sweet_Daddy_21 1 
RoLidah 1 
RIDERCHRONICLES 1 
laidURwife 1 
swvcito53 1 
79regal 1 
Don Vito 1 
supreme 1 
somosuno90 1 
CYCLON3 1 
FajitasOnGRill956 1 
pistolero 1 
19cutty84 1 
futurelowrider 1 
knowledge78704 1 
luxuriousloc's 1 
MR JOKER 1 
Latroca 1 
KCRIVI71 1 
TORONTO-JOE-LUX 1 
hot$tuff5964 1 
EL LOKOTE 1 
atxclassic 1 
wildthing 2000 1 
Close window & open topic


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: laterz


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 12 2007, 07:43 PM~9438858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how did my pic get on the internets :angry: :angry: 



















































































j/k :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 12 2007, 08:07 PM~9439102
> *Who posted in: NEW 2 LIL REPPN ATX
> Poster Posts
> 73monte 1733
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 12 2007, 07:07 PM~9439102
> *Who posted in: NEW 2 LIL REPPN ATX
> Poster Posts
> 73monte 1733
> ...


338 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 13 2007, 01:59 AM~9441766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a lil bird told me shes in kyle :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

who's all to the toys for tats show this weekin?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 13 2007, 12:59 PM~9444759
> *who's all to the toys for tats show this weekin?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 13 2007, 11:59 AM~9444759
> *who's all to the toys for tats show this weekin?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

what up KOP are YALL ready for the show this weekend ? :wave: :banghead: :wow:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 13 2007, 03:18 PM~9445828
> *what up KOP are YALL ready for the show this weekend ? :wave:  :banghead:  :wow:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 13 2007, 04:18 PM~9446791
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


x2 almost i just need to clean the hell out of my car


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i have to work


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:angry: thats sucks


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i will be puting this on my car next month.. 










i am going to bite off benny. but it is all good.










then i will get this.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

so is everyone bringing their rides to the christmas party?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 13 2007, 05:58 PM~9447159
> *:angry: thats sucks
> *


yes it does. 
:angry: :angry:  :twak: :twak: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 13 2007, 04:58 PM~9447167
> *i will be puting this on my car next month..
> 
> 
> ...


foreal? DAMN thats goin to be badass!























j/k :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 13 2007, 05:58 PM~9447167
> *i will be puting this on my car next month..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

^ thats goin to look tight


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 13 2007, 04:58 PM~9447167
> *
> 
> then i will get this.
> ...


is that just a dress up kit?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 13 2007, 06:13 PM~9447290
> *is that just a dress up kit?
> *


yes

$179.95


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 13 2007, 02:55 AM~9442317
> *a lil bird told me shes in kyle :biggrin:
> *


she does. i miss her


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 13 2007, 05:17 PM~9447323
> *yes
> 
> $179.95
> *


nice.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 13 2007, 06:26 PM~9447413
> *nice.
> *


 :thumbsdown: lame


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 13 2007, 04:58 PM~9447167
> *i will be puting this on my car next month..
> 
> 
> ...


Good news guys look^ :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

WHATS UP EVERYONE..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 13 2007, 04:58 PM~9447167
> *i will be puting this on my car next month..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 13 2007, 04:59 PM~9447171
> *so is everyone bringing their rides to the christmas party?
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 13 2007, 05:59 PM~9447171
> *YES</span> :yes: :yes:*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

coo


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

alex, what time are you getting up on sun?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 13 2007, 07:38 PM~9447924
> *alex, what time are you getting up on sun?
> *


7


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

if im there by 8:00 will that be enough time?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 13 2007, 07:42 PM~9447960
> *if im there by 8:00 will that be enough time?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 8 SHARP NOT 801 NOT 805 IF YOUR NOT HERE BY 8 I'M PUTTING MINE ON THE TRAILER.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

fine... ill try and be there earlier  :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: goin home


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 13 2007, 07:49 PM~9447994
> *:wave: goin home
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx+Dec 12 2007, 11:59 PM~9441763-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !! *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 13 2007, 08:45 PM~9447978
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: 8 SHARP NOT 801 NOT 805 IF YOUR NOT HERE BY 8 I'M PUTTING MINE ON THE TRAILER.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: undalay way lol


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i wish i could go..  :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

O.M.GOOOOODDNNNEEESSSS   :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 13 2007, 01:59 AM~9441763
> *
> 
> 
> ...




I have yet to see that in Kyle ... wow !!! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

gonna b a cold weekend :loco:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 14 2007, 02:12 PM~9453928
> *gonna b a cold weekend :loco:
> *


 hno: hno: :yes:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 14 2007, 02:12 PM~9453928
> *gonna b a cold weekend :loco:
> *



yes it is..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 14 2007, 07:14 PM~9455800
> *yes it is..
> *


 :twak:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 14 2007, 08:32 AM~9451555
> *I have yet to see  that in Kyle  ...  wow !!! :wow:  :wow:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i have :0 :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:nicoderm: :wow: :wow:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

how was the show


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

[/quote]


traffic sucked coming home but I bet is was worse for MikLo and lemark que no ?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

>


traffic sucked coming home but I bet is was worse for MikLo and lemark que no ?
[/quote]
I'M GOOD cause i'm so HOOD! :biggrin: But Miklo looked like a Red Nosed Raindeer :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

did he guide the sleigh ?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> traffic sucked coming home but I bet is was worse for MikLo and lemark que no ?


I'M GOOD cause i'm so HOOD! :biggrin: But Miklo looked like a Red Nosed Raindeer :0 :biggrin:
[/quote]
frezzer burn :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: MiKLO, gordo56, ATXSS, 73monte

:wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 17 2007, 07:49 AM~9468575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

CLEAN!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 17 2007, 01:27 PM~9470450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Cut N 3's :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 14 2007, 09:42 PM~9456942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice raspa :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

nice pictures...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 17 2007, 04:19 PM~9471315
> *Cut N 3's :wave:
> *


hey are you bringin your car on sat.???


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up fam..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

wtf? :scrutinize:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Check this shit out....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3JDijcya8c


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 17 2007, 06:01 PM~9471887
> *Check this shit out....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3JDijcya8c
> *


DAMN! wish i had speakers on this computer :angry: 
looks badass though :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up cut n 3s


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 17 2007, 06:20 PM~9472038
> *whats up cut n 3s
> *


Cut N 3's :wave: 
^ already tried that, he's not talking


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 17 2007, 07:33 PM~9472138
> *Cut N 3's :wave:
> ^ already tried that, he's not talking
> *


lol


that sucks


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 17 2007, 07:33 PM~9472138
> *Cut N 3's :wave:
> ^ already tried that, he's not talking
> *


fuk him then :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 17 2007, 08:39 PM~9472687
> *fuk him then :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 17 2007, 06:49 PM~9471468
> *hey are you bringin your car on sat.???
> *


what car?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 17 2007, 09:39 PM~9472687
> *fuk him then :biggrin:
> *


hey i was not even on here after i made that post!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 17 2007, 11:37 PM~9474345
> *hey i was not even on here after i made that post!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

Jus wanted to stop by and say "what up" also, thanks to all who came out to the show. We do appreciate the support. Much love!!!!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 17 2007, 10:35 PM~9474324
> *what car?
> *


that one in your avi -that one that you claim to have


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Dec 18 2007, 08:53 AM~9475995
> *Jus wanted to stop by and say "what up" also, thanks to all who came out to the show. We do appreciate the support. Much love!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 18 2007, 12:35 PM~9476855
> *that one in your avi -that one that you claim to have
> *


oooooooooooooooooooooo :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 18 2007, 01:35 PM~9476855
> *that one in your avi -that one that you claim to have
> *


ARE U BRING YOUR? IS ROCKY BRINGS HIS? IS ALEX BRING HIS? :biggrin: BUT MOST LIKEY :biggrin: IT DEPANDS ON IF ALEX NEEDS SOME ON TO DRIVE HIS


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 18 2007, 12:34 PM~9477246
> *ARE U BRING YOUR? IS ROCKY BRINGS HIS? IS ALEX BRING HIS? :biggrin:  BUT MOST LIKEY  :biggrin:  IT DEPANDS ON IF ALEX NEEDS SOME ON TO DRIVE HIS
> *


me- yes, if no problems :uh: 
rocky- probably not  
alex - yes, if its not raining or snowing :biggrin: 

and i think everyone else is going to


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 18 2007, 02:42 PM~9477289
> *me-    yes, if no problems  :uh:
> rocky- probably not
> alex -  yes, if its not raining or snowing :biggrin:
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 18 2007, 12:57 PM~9477370
> *:dunno:
> *


nah i was askin because if you wernt goin to bring your car i could pic you up- (if melanie doesnt go with me)


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 18 2007, 03:51 PM~9477732
> *nah i was askin because if you wernt goin to bring your car i could pic you up- (if melanie doesnt go with me)
> 
> *


that wont happen cause brisha is comein! if any see can drive the cutty. she's driven a lifted car b4 :0 lol jk!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 18 2007, 01:34 PM~9477246
> *ARE U BRING YOUR? IS ROCKY BRINGS HIS? IS ALEX BRING HIS? :biggrin:  BUT MOST LIKEY  :biggrin:  IT DEPANDS ON IF ALEX NEEDS SOME ON TO DRIVE HIS
> *


 :nono: :nono:got it coverd


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 18 2007, 01:42 PM~9477289
> *me-    yes, if no problems  :uh:
> rocky- probably not
> alex -  yes, if its not raining or snowing :biggrin:
> ...


FORD :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 18 2007, 12:42 PM~9477289
> *me-    i have a ford so who knows  :dunno:
> rocky- probably not
> alex -  yes, if its not raining or snowing :biggrin:
> ...


...let me reword that. lol


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 17 2007, 10:35 PM~9474324
> *what car?
> *











THIS ONE :nicoderm: 
:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

thats crazy


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: impala_ss_in_atx
you at work?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

yes


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

35,000$ as is.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

black magic:
street 2 pump (super 80/marzocchi) (chrome) $999.00

street 2 pump (Rockford) (chrome) $950.00

not too bad huh?
would there be a big difference?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 18 2007, 07:53 PM~9479862
> *black magic:
> street 2 pump (super 80/marzocchi)</span> (chrome) $999.00
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

goin home :wave: 
i need to get some rest and get over this freezer burn.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 18 2007, 05:18 PM~9478425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


as much as i want to i'll be ridein dirty with not stickers


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 19 2007, 01:13 PM~9484230
> *TTT
> *


ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 18 2007, 06:59 PM~9479903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much is it for a set of springs?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 19 2007, 01:37 PM~9484730
> *how much is it for a set of springs?
> *


a bill plus


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 19 2007, 12:46 PM~9484799
> *a bill    plus
> *


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

this ones for rick... Yo rick where you @ :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 19 2007, 01:59 PM~9484901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


work :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

all on miklo oooooooooooooooooooo :biggrin: 
http://www.twiztedstylz.com/portal/modules...p?cid=12&lid=27


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 19 2007, 01:16 PM~9485045
> *all on miklo oooooooooooooooooooo :biggrin:
> http://www.twiztedstylz.com/portal/modules...p?cid=12&lid=27
> *


 :0  
 thats tight


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wO6hcrm7Q1A


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

all on somebody with a lac











































:worship:  :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 19 2007, 04:04 PM~9486182
> *all on somebody with a lac
> 
> 
> ...


is that a spare???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin: ooooohhhh nevermind the kit fell off :twak:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> :biggrin: ooooohhhh nevermind the kit fell off :twak:
> [/quote :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 19 2007, 12:03 AM~9482215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 19 2007, 07:26 PM~9487471
> *
> 
> 
> ...



not enough room for another big dog.....


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

what up j


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao: that was a good night
we should pretend im turning 21 again :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 19 2007, 07:38 PM~9487580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea it was ....what night dont remember it that well :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

lol yeah... i look like i either just got done crying or was about to cry. i think that was right after i was looking for the bathroom door and opend the back door instead, and i looked like i was walking that girl out  
i was so busted and inocent :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 19 2007, 07:53 PM~9487701
> *lol yeah... i look like i either just got done crying or was about to cry. i think that was right after i was looking for the bathroom door and opend the back door instead, and i looked like i was walking that girl out
> i was so busted and inocent :roflmao:
> *


and that kiss ur cuz gave me didnt fly to well with anna...took bout a year for her to forget thet one....shit just brought it back up.... :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

all the guys were in trouble that night :biggrin: 
and all the girls wanted to kick my cousins ass


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

what about her ass?

sorry yea they did :twak:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 19 2007, 07:56 PM~9487733
> *all the guys were in trouble that night  :biggrin:
> and all the girls wanted to kick my cousins ass
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 19 2007, 06:56 PM~9487733
> *all the guys were in trouble that night  :biggrin:
> and all the girls wanted to kick my cousins ass
> *











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 19 2007, 07:56 PM~9487733
> *all the guys were in trouble that night  :biggrin:
> and all the girls wanted to kick my cousins ass
> *



WISH I WOULD HAV BEEN THERE


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

can I get a loan for 4 G's Son of a Bisquit..

http://austin.craigslist.org/car/514333205.html


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

x2


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 19 2007, 08:40 PM~9488536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 19 2007, 09:36 PM~9489052
> *WISH I WOULD HAV BEEN THERE
> *


I KNOW! where were you?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

wait, you were there- my bad 
you just missed the "cousin" part


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

FAMILY


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

remember this one from latin style?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

HOW THEY DO IT IN IRAQ


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

What's up! I'm at work so I might not reply back fast


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: yeah right, you wont reply back until tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Is it tomorrow yet!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

maaaan! 7 min not bad
what time do you get off?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

fuk him then :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

nice blue :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 20 2007, 07:19 PM~9495550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i got 1 to


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

alex, what time are you leaving for the dinner on sat?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

5;30 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i might meet up with you at your house -if thats cool 
cuz ill probably get lost :biggrin: 
is your house closer to me than the restraunt?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 20 2007, 07:39 PM~9495777
> *i might meet up with you at your house -if thats cool
> cuz ill probably get lost :biggrin:
> is your house closer to me than the restraunt?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 20 2007, 04:27 PM~9494580
> *Is it tomorrow yet!
> *


almost :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 20 2007, 05:27 PM~9494580
> *Is it tomorrow yet!
> *


call me


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: goin home


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 20 2007, 07:50 PM~9495877
> *:wave: goin home
> *


fuk u then :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Everything is close to Alex house!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 20 2007, 04:08 PM~9494422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

WHATS UP EVERY1. :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 20 2007, 08:20 PM~9496771
> *WHATS UP EVERY1.  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*SUP RICK *


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

chilling at work


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 20 2007, 08:32 PM~9496883
> *chilling at work
> *


*CHILLING AT WORK !! *  ............... :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

ALMOST TOMORROW hno: hno: hno: ................ :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 21 2007, 11:39 AM~9500734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's goin on my car :biggrin: KING KUT!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 20 2007, 08:37 PM~9495763
> *5;30 :biggrin:
> *


not 5:40, not 5:31 and not 5:35 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 21 2007, 12:57 PM~9501223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 21 2007, 10:56 AM~9501218
> *
> 
> 
> ...




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









*WHICH ONE DO YOU LIKE BETTER ALEX ?? *:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 21 2007, 01:06 PM~9501288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


EVERYBODY NEEDS A LIL COCO IN THEIR LIFE


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

SOME OF THOSE WOULD BE NICE TITLES FOR CARS


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 21 2007, 01:58 PM~9502113
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats ones good for underneath my hood or trunk

right click and save


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 21 2007, 06:43 PM~9504139
> *thats ones good for underneath my hood or trunk
> 
> right click and save
> *


just 4 u :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wave: see yall tomorrow.....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

did this today


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 22 2007, 01:06 AM~9506282
> *did this today
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 21 2007, 11:35 PM~9506416
> *looks good
> *


IN UR AZ PUTO.................. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: wheres the pics at?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 23 2007, 11:57 AM~9514023
> *:wave: wheres the pics at?
> *


still thawing out hno: hno: hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 23 2007, 11:02 AM~9514057
> *still thawing out hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: i know 
how you feeling?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 21 2007, 10:57 AM~9501223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

cold..................u hno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 21 2007, 12:46 PM~9502024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Lee said hi Rick!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 23 2007, 11:04 AM~9514067
> *cold..................u hno:
> *


i feel good 
i thought i was goin to get sick again
but again it would have been worth it :biggrin: -last night was the sh*t!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 23 2007, 12:07 PM~9514087
> *Lee said hi Rick!
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Cut N 3's, impala_ss_in_atx :wave: 
rick wheres the pics at??? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 23 2007, 12:08 PM~9514089
> *i feel good
> i thought i was goin to get sick again
> but again it would have been worth it  :biggrin: -last night was the sh*t!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: x2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave: c ya


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 23 2007, 11:12 AM~9514122
> *:wave: c  ya
> *


 :wave: where u goin?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Cut N 3's, are you goin to the trail of lights with them tonight


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 23 2007, 12:25 PM~9514191
> *Cut N 3's, are you goin to the trail of lights with them tonight
> *


not going, not feeling good.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 23 2007, 02:26 PM~9515334
> *not going, not feeling good.
> *


he got sick ?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i was calling you like an hour ago
im going to the trail... after i get off around 8:30 do you think yall will still be there?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

those pics came out nice  
any more? :biggrin:


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

wasnt this town car from idividuals from s.a for sale for like 11 grand 








http://austin.craigslist.org/car/517944358.html
:uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sancho12000_@Dec 23 2007, 03:57 PM~9515894
> *wasnt this town car from idividuals from s.a for sale for like 11 grand
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 23 2007, 04:42 PM~9515804
> *those pics came out nice
> any more? :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

T




T




T


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 23 2007, 06:08 PM~9515956
> *:0
> *


 :yes: good luck on the sale


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sancho12000_@Dec 23 2007, 03:57 PM~9515894
> *wasnt this town car from idividuals from s.a for sale for like 11 grand
> 
> 
> ...


*YES *


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Sorry kinda blurry....was shivering...LOL


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 23 2007, 01:25 PM~9514191
> *Cut N 3's, are you goin to the trail of lights with them tonight
> *


sorry i was in houston!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 23 2007, 05:11 PM~9515578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The best Knight ever!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 24 2007, 12:41 AM~9518324
> *Sorry kinda blurry....was shivering...LOL
> 
> 
> ...


This is how lowriding should be.... :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sancho12000_@Dec 23 2007, 05:57 PM~9515894
> *wasnt this town car from idividuals from s.a for sale for like 11 grand
> 
> 
> ...


My new car? :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

>


[/quote]
SIC has ur car?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sancho12000_@Dec 23 2007, 04:57 PM~9515894
> *wasnt this town car from idividuals from s.a for sale for like 11 grand
> 
> 
> ...


15000 is too much for a car with no crome undies


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Everyone have a good Christmas and New Year! :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 24 2007, 11:51 AM~9520854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 24 2007, 11:51 AM~9520854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i am so there.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS 2 ALL .....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 24 2007, 02:20 PM~9521497
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS 2 ALL .....
> *


yep yep x2


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 24 2007, 01:20 PM~9521075
> *15000 is too much for a car with no crome undies
> *


yep and a broken a-arm :uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 24 2007, 10:51 AM~9520854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  we should go :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 24 2007, 11:20 AM~9521075
> *15000 is too much for a car with no crome undies
> *


thats how much he sold that impala for


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 24 2007, 03:28 PM~9521960
> * we should go :biggrin:
> *


go we must! go we will! :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 24 2007, 02:52 PM~9522471
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 24 2007, 02:22 PM~9521908
> *yep and a broken a-arm :uh:  :thumbsdown:
> *


and the mural that john did of individuals plack and jessica is missing from the trunk


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sancho12000_@Dec 24 2007, 06:14 PM~9522946
> *and the mural that john did of individuals plack and jessica is missing from the trunk
> *


yep but the new mural on the trunk looks good. By a dude named Siegoe out of Austin tryin to get his name out there. He also do some bad ass Tatto work. :cheesy:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 24 2007, 08:48 PM~9523898
> *yep but the new mural on the trunk looks good. By a dude named Siegoe out of Austin tryin to get his name out there. He also do some bad ass Tatto work. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 24 2007, 07:48 PM~9523898
> *yep but the new mural on the trunk looks good. By a dude named Siegoe out of Austin tryin to get his name out there. He also do some bad ass Tatto work. :cheesy:
> *


you mean siego from blind side


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 24 2007, 08:50 PM~9523913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Artwork looks real good!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 24 2007, 04:34 PM~9523092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*MERRY CHRISTMAS K.O.P !! FROM INDIVIDUALS C.C. !! *


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 24 2007, 06:34 PM~9523092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MERRY CHRISMAS FROM K.O.P TO ALL!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Dec 25 2007, 10:48 AM~9527357
> *Artwork looks real good!
> *


*WHATS UP HOMEBOY !! YOU READY TO RIDE THIS SUMMER ??*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

SHE SAID YES! :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Me and my girl in the Cutty for K.O.P Chrismas Dinner :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Can't wait to do it again!  :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 25 2007, 08:56 PM~9531047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 25 2007, 09:46 PM~9531409
> *
> Can't wait to do it again!   :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 26 2007, 02:45 PM~9535452
> *:wave:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=381706 < alex check this topic out  i stole one from you :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Miklo,can you hook me up with the number for the stripper


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Dam k.o.p. was holding it down on Congress :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 19 2007, 02:06 PM~9260268
> *randall solesbee
> 512-431-9503
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Dec 26 2007, 06:15 PM~9537036
> *Dam k.o.p. was holding it down on Congress  :thumbsup:
> *


you should have came, it was freeeeeezing but fun.


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

I called you homie,but got your voice mail,check it out next get together ,I cruise by,or trll Lamark to call me at work.


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 26 2007, 08:20 PM~9537082
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Dec 26 2007, 06:24 PM~9537114
> *I called you homie,but got your voice mail,check it out next get together ,I cruise by,or trll Lamark to call me at work.
> *


damn, my bad bro my phone has been messing up lately 
sorry bout that


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

What up Lamark?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 26 2007, 07:27 PM~9537130
> *damn, my bad bro my phone has been messing up lately
> sorry bout that
> *


phoneowned :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

:0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

how was everyones christmas?
:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 26 2007, 07:32 PM~9537162
> *how was everyones cristmas?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 26 2007, 06:33 PM~9537174
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


you feelin better now?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

yea im good


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Cut N 3's- are you gettin married??????


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Dec 26 2007, 08:24 PM~9537114
> *I called you homie,but got your voice mail,check it out next get together ,I cruise by,or trll Lamark to call me at work.
> *


Mann I told B"I"G J to pass the word! Sorry!


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 26 2007, 08:36 PM~9537199
> *Mann I told B"I"G J to pass the word! Sorry!
> *


He told me,but It was COLD, was not sure if yall were heading out,I called Miklo to see what was up,next time homie :thumbsup:whats the deal on the cutty,I got extra parts let me know if you need anything.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

is it alot of work to change out a fly wheel?
do you have to pull the engine or tran.?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 26 2007, 08:32 PM~9537162
> *how was everyones christmas?
> :biggrin:
> *


Mind was ok,n yes I'm am


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 26 2007, 07:40 PM~9537236
> *is it alot of work to change out a fly wheel?
> dotran.?
> *


 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 26 2007, 06:41 PM~9537245
> *Mind was ok,n yes I'm am
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: congrats


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Cut n 3s Congrats!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 26 2007, 06:40 PM~9537236
> *is it alot of work to change out a fly wheel?
> do you have to pull the engine or tran.?
> *


both of them or either one?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 26 2007, 06:42 PM~9537255
> *:0
> *


oooooh nevermind i got it now
youre good. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 26 2007, 07:43 PM~9537268
> *:0  :thumbsup: congrats
> *


run :biggrin: 
congrats


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Dec 26 2007, 08:30 PM~9537147
> *What up Lamark?
> *


Whats good Mann!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

degre576 :wave:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Alright since we are on the topic of repairing car,how about an heater core?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

what up peeps


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

hey acosta when you ready for them stripes?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 26 2007, 07:46 PM~9537284
> *oooooh nevermind i got it now
> youre good. :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :guns: :buttkick: :banghead: :loco: :nicoderm:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Dec 26 2007, 06:47 PM~9537293
> *Alright since we are on the topic of repairing car,how about an heater core?
> *


 :nosad: heater cores are gay


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

dont be scared homie, im learning but i'll still make your cutty look fly.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 26 2007, 08:46 PM~9537286
> *run :biggrin:
> congrats
> *


Thanks everybody!


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 26 2007, 08:47 PM~9537298
> *hey acosta when you ready for them stripes?
> *


Man Christmas burned a hole in my pockets!!!! Gotta stack my funds up again,but I need to do it real soon!! :biggrin: Saw the truck you looking REAL GOOD!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

it took us like two days to replace one on my old car- i know im slow, but it is a whole lot of work


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Dec 26 2007, 07:47 PM~9537293
> *Alright since we are on the topic of repairing car,how about an heater core?
> *


under the dashboard passenger side, good luck they're a bitch (you might have to take out the whole dash.)


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 26 2007, 08:48 PM~9537305
> *:nosad: heater cores are gay
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

shit i was goimg to stripe little red today but it was too damn windy


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 26 2007, 08:48 PM~9537305
> *:nosad: heater cores are gay
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

almost finished with your display board alex just wating for the main letters to dry. Then outline everthing and do all the fine lettering. sorry no sneek peeks


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 26 2007, 07:50 PM~9537320
> *Thanks everybody!
> *


BACHELOR PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 26 2007, 08:51 PM~9537327
> *under the dashboard passenger side, good luck they're a bitch (you might have to take out the whole dash.)
> *


Dam,I guess I better take it to get done :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 26 2007, 06:52 PM~9537337
> *shit i was goimg to stripe little red today but it was too damn windy
> *


what colors are you goin to use on it?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 26 2007, 06:54 PM~9537349
> *almost finished with your display board alex just wating for the main letters to dry.  Then outline everthing and do all the fine lettering.  sorry  no sneek peeks
> *


 :angry:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 26 2007, 07:55 PM~9537356
> *what colors are you goin to use on it?
> *



silver, red and marroon


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 26 2007, 07:54 PM~9537349
> *almost finished with your display board alex just wating for the main letters to dry.  Then outline everthing and do all the fine lettering.  sorry  no sneek peeks
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 26 2007, 07:55 PM~9537364
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Dec 26 2007, 06:54 PM~9537352
> *Dam,I guess I better take it to get done :angry:
> *


yeah take it to somebody that does good work too.
sometimes they will just cut out the plastic around the old one and glue or jb weld the new one on


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 26 2007, 06:58 PM~9537382
> *
> *


ive been asking him for pics of it


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

so how dem boys like that wii alex?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 26 2007, 06:55 PM~9537365
> *silver, red and marroon
> *


  does the silver have a metalic look to it or is it just flat?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 26 2007, 07:54 PM~9537351
> *BACHELOR PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



I AM SO THERE..


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 26 2007, 08:58 PM~9537387
> *yeah take it to somebody that does good work too.
> sometimes they will just cut out the plastic around the old one and glue or jb weld the new one on
> *


Ohhh Hell Nah!! I might just take the challenge on myself,cant have my car pieced up :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 26 2007, 08:00 PM~9537400
> *  does the silver have a metalic look to it or is it just flat?
> *


metalic


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 26 2007, 07:59 PM~9537395
> *so how dem boys like that wii alex?
> *


THEY HAVEN'T PUT IT DOWN


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 26 2007, 06:59 PM~9537395
> *so how dem boys like that wii alex?
> *


i saw him lookin on a wii topic in off topic, it had him wanting to sell it :biggrin: 
people were paying $600-$1000 for those, thats cool that yall got one


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

alex you need to get them fools that guitar hero III


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Dec 26 2007, 08:40 PM~9537230
> *He told me,but It was COLD, was not sure if yall were heading out,I called Miklo to see what was up,next time homie :thumbsup:whats the deal on the cutty,I got extra parts let me know if you need anything.
> *


I sure do what u got?I really need a grill


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 26 2007, 07:02 PM~9537419
> *metalic
> *


thats tight


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 26 2007, 07:00 PM~9537401
> *I AM SO THERE..
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 26 2007, 09:04 PM~9537429
> *I sure do what u got?I really need a grill
> *


The grills are off an 86 let me know,will work something out


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 26 2007, 08:03 PM~9537426
> *i saw him lookin on a wii topic in off topic, it had him wanting to sell it :biggrin:
> people were paying $600-$1000 for those, thats cool that yall got one
> *


200


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 26 2007, 07:05 PM~9537445
> *200
> *


i know thats badass


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 26 2007, 08:03 PM~9537427
> *alex you need to get them fools that guitar hero III
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 26 2007, 08:07 PM~9537453
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



i cant stop playing that game. I took a break fromit because my hand was cramping up on that metalica song on hard level. best songs on that game is that stevie ray vaighn and that black majic woman.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 26 2007, 07:09 PM~9537466
> *i cant stop playing that game.  I took a break fromit because my hand was cramping up on that metalica song on hard level.  best songs on that game is that stevie ray vaighn and that black majic woman.
> *


 :0 i need to buy that!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 26 2007, 08:09 PM~9537466
> *i cant stop playing that game.  I took a break fromit because my hand was cramping up on that metalica song on hard level.  best songs on that game is that stevie ray vaighn and that black majic woman.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 26 2007, 07:10 PM~9537496
> *:0  i need to buy that!
> *


after i fix my ford


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: goin home


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 26 2007, 08:11 PM~9537502
> *after i fix my ford
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Fix
Or
Repair
Daily :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

C
H
E
V
Y- I SHOULD HAVE BOUGHT ONE  :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 26 2007, 08:54 PM~9537351
> *BACHELOR PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Yep yep! But not 4 a while


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

I can't repost as fast as everyone so ill read up when I get home r on my next break!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Dec 26 2007, 09:05 PM~9537442
> *The grills are off an 86 let me know,will work something out
> *


If I can put on a 85 let's make deal! What else u got?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 26 2007, 06:40 PM~9537236
> *is it alot of work to change out a fly wheel?
> do you have to pull the engine or tran.?
> *


JUST PULL THE TRANS , AND WHEN YOU BOLT UP THE NEW FLY WHEEL BOLT IT UP IN A STAR PATTERN . YOU NEED A TORQUE WRENCH CHECK FOR TORQUE SPECS .


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 26 2007, 10:26 PM~9538008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i know i can get them to dance at my BP :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

WHAT UP RICK
DID U WATCH THE VIDEO YET?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 27 2007, 12:45 AM~9539586
> *i know i can get them to dance at my BP :biggrin:
> *


funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh: :uh:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 27 2007, 12:47 AM~9539598
> *WHAT UP RICK
> DID U WATCH THE VIDEO YET?
> *


yes damn that is from the early 90's.. i think i seen dazza when see was 22


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 27 2007, 01:47 AM~9539600
> *funny  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


OK MAYBE NOT ROSA BUT SAVANNA :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 27 2007, 01:48 AM~9539617
> *yes damn that is from the early 90's..  i think i seen dazza when see was 22
> *


YEA IT WAS OK. BUT I WOULD BE BATTER OFF WATCHIN PORN OR A HOP! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

did you look at og rider?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 27 2007, 01:53 AM~9539662
> *did you look at og rider?
> *


NOT YET LATER ON TODAY


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Congrats Cut N 3!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 27 2007, 09:51 AM~9540990
> *Congrats Cut N 3!!
> *


Thanks SouthsideLife :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx+Dec 26 2007, 08:26 PM~9538008-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 26 2007, 10:08 PM~9538897
> *JUST PULL THE TRANS , AND WHEN YOU BOLT UP THE NEW FLY WHEEL BOLT IT UP IN A STAR PATTERN . YOU NEED A TORQUE WRENCH CHECK FOR TORQUE SPECS .
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: thanks bro


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 27 2007, 02:01 PM~9542147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Knights ready for a road trip? :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 27 2007, 12:51 PM~9542418
> *Knights ready for a road trip? :biggrin:
> *


i hope i can have my car goin by then :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ODE SKOO :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 27 2007, 01:51 PM~9542418
> *Knights ready for a road trip? :biggrin:
> *



i am down. i bet it will only be like a few of us. :angry: :angry:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 28 2007, 02:00 AM~9548356
> *LOOKS LIKE ROSA.
> *


i was thinkin the same thing! :biggrin: she takes me to my happy place


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 28 2007, 01:04 AM~9548384
> *i was thinkin the same thing! :biggrin:  she takes me to my happy place
> *



one time deal.. never again. will i show this picture


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 28 2007, 02:07 AM~9548414
> *one time deal.. never again. will i show this picture
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 28 2007, 02:04 AM~9548384
> *i was thinkin the same thing! :biggrin:  she takes me to my happy place
> *



LOL...As in "happy place" he means the restroom. :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 28 2007, 08:44 AM~9549423
> *LOL...As in "happy place" he means the restroom.  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

i have to work today


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 29 2007, 10:00 AM~9557469
> *i have to work today
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 29 2007, 11:00 AM~9557469
> *i have to work today
> *



" gotta make that money man !!!! " :nicoderm:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 29 2007, 01:04 PM~9557943
> *" gotta make that money man !!!! "    :nicoderm:
> *


 with this job i got i cant make cents :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 28 2007, 06:44 AM~9549423
> *LOL...As in "happy place" he means the restroom.  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 29 2007, 04:11 PM~9559295
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

My new project. :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 29 2007, 03:21 PM~9559346
> *My new project.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice! 
good luck, cant wait to see it lifted!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 29 2007, 09:50 PM~9561351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 29 2007, 03:21 PM~9559346
> *My new project.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HOPE YOU MAKE IT BAD AZ LIKE YOUR PRIZM..................... :roflmao: :roflmao: SKYS THE LIMITS............ :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 29 2007, 10:50 PM~9561351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SAY HELLO TO THE BAD GUY!!!!


----------



## az63 (Sep 30, 2007)

happy new year to all of u guys,,,,,


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by az63_@Dec 30 2007, 11:00 AM~9564495
> *happy new year to all of u guys,,,,,
> *


thanks same to u


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 30 2007, 09:16 AM~9564569
> *thanks same to u
> *


x2


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

my preys are with u miklo


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 30 2007, 12:06 PM~9565287
> *my preys are with u miklo
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 30 2007, 02:11 PM~9565322
> *thanks bro
> *


 :thumbsup: u should call me it about the meetin


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

what did i miss yesterday?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 30 2007, 02:13 PM~9565332
> *what did i miss yesterday?
> *


u should call me it about the meetin


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 30 2007, 12:14 PM~9565340
> *u should call me it about the meetin
> *


im calling you...pick up the phone! :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 30 2007, 02:17 PM~9565350
> *im calling you...pick up the phone! :biggrin:
> *


i just did :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 30 2007, 01:22 PM~9565382
> *i just did :uh:
> *


 :twak: idiots :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: 73monte


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 30 2007, 05:06 PM~9566676
> *:wave: 73monte
> *


how uuuuuu doing :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 30 2007, 04:20 PM~9566761
> *how uuuuuu doing :wave:
> *


good, you?
what are yall goin to end up doin tomorrow night?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

we're going to mona's grandma for grub and firework. u ?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 30 2007, 04:23 PM~9566776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOMIES "CHILLIN"- LITERALLY :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 30 2007, 05:26 PM~9566796
> *HOMIES "CHILLIN"- LITERALLY :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 30 2007, 04:24 PM~9566782
> *we're going to mona's grandma for grub and firework. u ?
> *


i dont know, i was wanting to go with you guys but i might spend time with my dad... you know?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 30 2007, 05:29 PM~9566815
> *i dont know, i was wanting to go with you guys but i might spend time with my dad... you know?
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

im going to start working on my car this weekend if i have time, hopefully ill be back out soon.
im goin to be in lubbock some time with in the next week, is there anything i need to get from rocky?- i was thinking of meeting up with him before i leave


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 30 2007, 05:42 PM~9566891
> *im going to start working on my car this weekend if i have time, hopefully ill be back out soon.
> im goin to be in lubbock some time with in the next week, is there anything i need to get from rocky?- i was thinking of meeting up with him before i leave
> *


nope


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

I love that 73monte :biggrin: 









[/quote]


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

:wave:73monte


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

who all would be interested in a Central Texas Lowrider Association???


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Dec 30 2007, 12:07 AM~9561907
> *HOPE YOU MAKE IT BAD AZ LIKE YOUR PRIZM..................... :roflmao:  :roflmao:   SKYS THE LIMITS............ :0
> *



And here is your new project BEESH!


























:biggrin: :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 31 2007, 08:01 AM~9571708
> *And here is your new project BEESH!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 30 2007, 05:26 PM~9566796
> *HOMIES "CHILLIN"- LITERALLY :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> I love that 73monte :biggrin:


[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 30 2007, 11:49 PM~9570599
> *who all would be interested in a Central Texas Lowrider Association???
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 31 2007, 07:01 AM~9571708
> *And here is your new project BEESH!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

thats crazy :0


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

happy new year Alex and KOP


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Dec 31 2007, 01:06 PM~9573804
> *happy new year Alex and KOP
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEARS EVE!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

the diet starts tomorrow.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 31 2007, 02:10 PM~9573825
> *the diet starts tomorrow.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tongue:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 31 2007, 01:49 AM~9570599
> *who all would be interested in a Central Texas Lowrider Association???
> *


Where do i sigh up? :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 31 2007, 03:10 PM~9573825
> *the diet starts tomorrow.
> *


yea right! :0 so does mine. the South Beach diet :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 31 2007, 02:42 PM~9574466
> *yea right! :0  so does mine. the South Beach diet :uh:
> *


im doin low cal. and i need to start working out and running again its gonna suck


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 31 2007, 04:46 PM~9574490
> *im doin low cal. and i need to start working out and running again its gonna suck
> *


running and workin out is wat i use to be good at


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i cant figure out what to eat tonight
"THE LAST MEAL" hno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 31 2007, 02:47 PM~9574497
> *running and workin out is wat i use to be good at
> *


i use to do that every morning in highschool but that was like 120 pounds ago "literally"


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

so did yall decide what to do toknight? :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 31 2007, 04:50 PM~9574516
> *i use to do that every morning in highschool but that was like 120 pounds ago "literally"
> *


Damn lil man :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 31 2007, 04:52 PM~9574542
> *so did yall decide what to do toknight? :biggrin:
> *


i still dont know i was thank slammin with alex and is family are just a qiuet night with bri. :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

MY FAVORITE PIC


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: HAVE A HAPPY NEW YEARS! :wave:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*TO K.O.P *


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

which should i got with
#1








#2








#3(i gotta get new rims)


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

i am the first to post for the year 2008! :biggrin: :wave: 
i like #3 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 31 2007, 09:06 PM~9577075
> *which should i got with
> #1
> 
> ...


3


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 1 2008, 10:51 AM~9579953
> *3
> *


x2


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 1 2008, 09:48 AM~9579705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

WE NEED TO PLAN A BIG BBQ THIS YEAR


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 1 2008, 05:29 PM~9581665
> *WE NEED TO PLAN A BIG BBQ THIS YEAR
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: 73monte HAPPY NEW YEARS!
did yall have fun last night?
i was tryin to call bobby to tell yall happy new years but my phone broke again


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

new years resolution for 2008- get a new phone :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

it was cold but good............urs


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 1 2008, 05:58 PM~9581856
> *new years resolution for 2008- get a new phone :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

good, we just watched the count down and played board games :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 1 2008, 06:02 PM~9581874
> *good, we just watched the count down and played board games :biggrin:
> *


hows ur fam


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 1 2008, 05:02 PM~9581874
> *good, we just watched the count down and played board games :biggrin:
> *


a typical white new years :roflmao: j/k


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 1 2008, 06:07 PM~9581901
> *a typical white new years :roflmao: j/k
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 1 2008, 05:05 PM~9581892
> *hows ur fam
> *


theyre good i guess, i dont think it has really hit yet, but my dad seems to be taking it pretty well. the tough part is that his youngest son was only like 12 or 13, and he was the one to call the ambulance that morning, he feels like it was his fault because he didnt know what to do and called his brother first. my uncle has had seizures for the past couple of years so it wasnt a suprise, but he stoped breathing they revived him but had a heart attack right after, he was only 49.
but everything is going to be okay- thanks for everybodys concerns


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 1 2008, 07:11 PM~9582352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Happy New Years everybody!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> I love that 73monte :biggrin:


[/quote]







:0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao: ttt


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 2 2008, 01:04 PM~9587312
> *:roflmao: ttt
> *


Get back to work! :0 :buttkick: uffin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

HOWS THE DIET MIKLO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

HOWS THE DIET MIKLO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

HOWS THE DIET MIKLO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

HOWS THE DIET MIKLO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

HOWS THE DIET MIKLO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 2 2008, 11:49 AM~9587638
> *HOWS THE DIET MIKLO :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


going good :biggrin: 
why you got to ask so many times? :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 2 2008, 11:35 AM~9587538
> *Get back to work! :0  :buttkick:  uffin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 1 2008, 04:29 PM~9581665
> *WE NEED TO PLAN A BIG BBQ THIS YEAR
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 2 2008, 01:20 PM~9587825
> *going good :biggrin:
> why you got to ask so many times? :biggrin:
> *


pressed the left clicker to many times :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/car/525273747.html - want to take a road trip alex?
j/k i wish it wasnt so damn far, i would go get it this weekend :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

thats it fam. i am going to put bags on my ride.. any1 has joes number..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 2 2008, 04:48 PM~9589873
> *thats it fam.  i am going to put bags on my ride..  any1 has joes number..
> *


 :thumbsup: sorry, i dont have it


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

A 350 FOR PAGE 350 :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 2 2008, 06:18 PM~9590149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 2 2008, 04:42 PM~9589805
> *
> 
> 
> ...











13's, to 22's, to 26's, what is this world coming to?!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

rick, do you have any pics of this car on 13's?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 2 2008, 06:35 PM~9590288
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 2 2008, 05:36 PM~9590309
> *rick, do you have any pics of this car on 13's?
> *


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 2 2008, 06:40 PM~9590339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no i do not


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

double post :angry:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

what up knights


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 2 2008, 06:26 PM~9590695
> *double post :angry:
> *


???
:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 2 2008, 05:42 PM~9589805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :buttkick: :barf: :barf: :barf: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 2 2008, 06:39 PM~9590335
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 2 2008, 06:35 PM~9590288
> *
> 
> 
> ...



26s....NNNOOOOO...man that car used 2 be real clean with da 13s and da monster ass whitewalls.... :twak:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

anyone need an alpine got one for 45bucks!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jan 2 2008, 09:00 PM~9591703
> *anyone need an alpine got one for 45bucks!
> *


WHAT KIND?


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jan 2 2008, 08:00 PM~9591703
> *anyone need an alpine got one for 45bucks!
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Alpine not a Alphine :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jan 2 2008, 08:59 PM~9592326
> *Alpine not a Alphine :roflmao:
> *


*ALPHINE AND A 4 PACK OF SPARKOMATIC 6X9'S AND YOU'LL HAVE THE TRUNK BANGIN !! :biggrin: ..........HEY HELP ME PUT MY FRONT BUMPER ON MY 2DR. THIS WEEKEND !*


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

rick stop putin this little kids on this post :angry: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 3 2008, 01:18 AM~9593959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW U DOIN! :nicoderm:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

happy belated new years...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

a 351 for page 351 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 2 2008, 08:11 PM~9590579
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHA!! This is at the show where Sam Paine won two trophies and while holding them and walking back to the cars, he almost lost his pants....MEMBER ALEX! :roflmao: 

Man, who had this pic?? Do you have a pic of that Green Mustang 5.0 that was full custom? Can't remember the name of it.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 3 2008, 11:24 AM~9596355
> *HAHAHA!! This is at the show where Sam Paine won two trophies and while holding them and walking back to the cars, he almost lost his pants....MEMBER ALEX!  :roflmao:
> 
> Man, who had this pic?? Do you have a pic of that Green Mustang 5.0 that was full custom? Can't remember the name of it.
> *


i found this pic in another topic


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

where was this show at?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 3 2008, 11:24 AM~9596355
> *HAHAHA!! This is at the show where Sam Paine won two trophies and while holding them and walking back to the cars, he almost lost his pants....MEMBER ALEX!  :roflmao:
> 
> Man, who had this pic?? Do you have a pic of that Green Mustang 5.0 that was full custom? Can't remember the name of it.
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 3 2008, 12:34 PM~9596422
> *where was this show at?
> *


seguin :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 3 2008, 01:18 PM~9596672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


untamed


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

alex do you have joe's number?


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 3 2008, 02:18 PM~9596672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's it!!! Sweet!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 3 2008, 02:00 PM~9596981
> *alex do you have joe's number?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: Y


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i am going to get him to do some work to my car.. i am not going to tell anyone till it gets done


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 3 2008, 02:18 PM~9597089
> *i am going to get him to do some work to my car.. i am not going to tell anyone till it gets done
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

thanks alex


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Check out what this one dude did for me on another topic.....pretty good for Microsoft Paint!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 3 2008, 01:30 PM~9597178
> *Check out what this one dude did for me on another topic.....pretty good for Microsoft Paint!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: i want one! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 3 2008, 02:30 PM~9597178
> *Check out what this one dude did for me on another topic.....pretty good for Microsoft Paint!!
> 
> 
> ...


rear wheel steriing?   :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 3 2008, 02:25 PM~9597142
> *thanks alex
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i called him he told me that he will get back to me.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 3 2008, 03:34 PM~9597217
> *:thumbsup: i want one! :biggrin:
> *



Here's the topic he's on...Check it out..... 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=383008


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 3 2008, 02:02 PM~9597451
> *Here's the topic he's on...Check it out.....
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=383008
> *


thank you :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

THE PARK


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

thats all :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 3 2008, 05:33 PM~9598237
> *thats all :biggrin:
> *



Dammit!! Those were good pics!!! 

MEMORIES!!!!!!!!

Wish I still had them old pics I had! Put a lot in a frame for U R Cooks. Then those fuckers closed down.....UGH!! :angry: 

Had some good ones from Knights in that frame. OLD ONES!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 3 2008, 03:37 PM~9598256
> *Dammit!! Those were good pics!!!
> 
> MEMORIES!!!!!!!!
> ...


damn, you mean they had them hanging up in the restraunt?


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 3 2008, 05:39 PM~9598274
> *damn, you mean they had them hanging up in the restraunt?
> *


Yep...Back in the day, I got a towel with the logo stiched on it. Then surrounding it was pics of all the members, past and present, at that time. They probably had it up for a couple months before they closed down. Lost forever.....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

that sucks


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 3 2008, 05:51 PM~9598381
> *that sucks
> *



Yeah it does....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

are you down for a bbq some time this year?


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 3 2008, 06:04 PM~9598495
> *are you down for a bbq some time this year?
> *


Hell yeah bro! You know I'm down. Just let me know!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 3 2008, 06:07 PM~9598521
> *Hell yeah bro! You know I'm down. Just let me know!
> *


Hey Tito!!! Did you like that pic?  :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

whos that?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 3 2008, 05:11 PM~9598553
> *Hey Tito!!! Did you like that pic?    :biggrin:
> *



the regal came out clean, he suppose 2 be doin mine, cant wait... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 3 2008, 04:18 PM~9598620
> *whos that?
> *


tony???


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 3 2008, 06:20 PM~9598644
> *the regal came out clean, he suppose 2 be doin mine, cant wait... :biggrin:
> *


I'm talking about that "other" pic i sent to your cell!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

this looks clean also...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

oh yeah, that chick looks pretty good.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ..... mine was pretty funny huh, that is from my memory card, which was a lot funnier than the one on my phone.... :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 3 2008, 06:22 PM~9598658
> *tony???
> *



Yeah it's Tony! LOL....we were at Pico De Gallo in San Anto for the LRM show and they said it was his b-day. LOL

Good times!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 3 2008, 06:25 PM~9598688
> *oh yeah, that chick looks pretty good.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ..... mine was pretty funny huh, that is from my memory card, which was a lot funnier than the one on my phone.... :biggrin:
> *



 Yeah...that's my chick...so....shhhh...don't tell her I sent that pic to ya! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ....good one...lol


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 3 2008, 06:29 PM~9598719
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ....good one...lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I WISH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 3 2008, 06:24 PM~9598676
> *
> 
> 
> ...



So that's how it will look with the whole front windshield tinted!! :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hey flaco is this the guy who almost lost his pants


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

old school booty


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

I GOT SOME MORE :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 3 2008, 04:47 PM~9598843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 3 2008, 06:47 PM~9598843
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHA!!! Yeah!! That's him!! RANCHO SHOCK MAN!! :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

AT THE PARK


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 3 2008, 04:50 PM~9598860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

This Impala was so clean!! It had blinds in the back...miss it!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

OKAY NOW IM DONE. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 3 2008, 05:39 PM~9599281
> *This Impala was so clean!! It had blinds in the back...miss it!
> 
> 
> ...


*THATS THE HOMIE MANDO !! TOTALED THE 64 !! *


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 3 2008, 07:42 PM~9599308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


For sale!! All 4 with tires! Just a few curb checks. $800 obo. Can't beat this deal!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: 
my finger hurts


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 3 2008, 05:44 PM~9599329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NO MORE BOOTY PICS ?? *


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 3 2008, 07:44 PM~9599331
> *THATS THE HOMIE MANDO !! TOTALED THE 64 !!
> *


Yeah...I member when he told me about it one time at the park....my heart dropped! Sad!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

hello austin


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 3 2008, 07:45 PM~9599335
> *:wave:
> my finger hurts
> *



HEY HEY!! What the hell are you doing over there?? :nono: 

:roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 3 2008, 07:46 PM~9599342
> *hello austin
> *



What it dew!!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 3 2008, 06:49 PM~9599364
> *What it dew!!
> *


 clickin at these work keys......and cruzin lil :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 3 2008, 05:48 PM~9599352
> *HEY HEY!! What the hell are you doing over there??  :nono:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :0 
:roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

MiKLO, unique27, 73monte, SouthsideLife, INDIVIDUALS*512* :wave: 
ATX in da house! :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 3 2008, 07:50 PM~9599370
> *clickin at these work keys......and cruzin lil :biggrin:
> *


Word!! Me too! Such a busy day! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 3 2008, 05:46 PM~9599340
> *Yeah...I member when he told me about it one time at the park....my heart dropped!  Sad!
> *


*THAT DAY HE TOTALED IT , WE WERE AT THE PARK HE LEFT TO MAKE A BEER RUN AND NEVER MADE IT BACK . *.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 3 2008, 06:52 PM~9599387
> *THAT DAY HE TOTALED IT , WE WERE AT THE PARK HE LEFT TO  MAKE A BEER RUN AND NEVER MADE IT BACK .  .
> *


 :tears:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 3 2008, 05:59 PM~9599434
> *:tears:
> *


*WHY YOU CRYING ?? WATCHA !! :biggrin: SUP HOMEBOY !! *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 3 2008, 06:52 PM~9599387
> *THAT DAY HE TOTALED IT , WE WERE AT THE PARK HE LEFT TO  MAKE A BEER RUN AND NEVER MADE IT BACK .  .
> *


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i wish i was around back then those pics looked fun


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 3 2008, 07:00 PM~9599451
> *WHY YOU CRYING ?? WATCHA !!  :biggrin:  SUP HOMEBOY !!
> *



i hate loosing lowriders  shit i KNOW!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 3 2008, 07:11 PM~9599543
> *i hate loosing lowriders    shit i KNOW!
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 3 2008, 05:50 PM~9598860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn where was this taking at


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 3 2008, 06:41 PM~9599790
> *damn where was this taking at
> *


x2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 3 2008, 07:41 PM~9599790
> *damn where was this taking at
> *


comargo park in san antonio about 5 or 6 years ago.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

going home :wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 3 2008, 07:44 PM~9599819
> *comargo park in san antonio about 5 or 6 years ago.
> *


damn i wish i was there


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 3 2008, 07:57 PM~9599924
> *going home :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 3 2008, 08:44 PM~9599819
> *comargo park in san antonio about 5 or 6 years ago.
> *


That was a fun day! That was where I got my first 1st place trophy...with my Prizm...I MEAN COROLLA! DAMMIT TERRY! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 4 2008, 08:13 AM~9604343
> *That was a fun day! That was where I got my first 1st place trophy...with my Prizm...I MEAN COROLLA! DAMMIT TERRY! LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 3 2008, 09:27 PM~9600222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 4 2008, 03:08 PM~9607088
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

What up JTHANG! uffin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what year is this lac?!..


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

what year is this lac?!.. 
[/quote]
*95 OR 96*


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

better yet what year is this one?!?   ....


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 4 2008, 04:27 PM~9608046
> *better yet what year is this one?!?    ....
> 
> 
> ...


*93 OR 94 IF IT HAS THE LT1 350 ITS A 94 AND IF IT HAS THE TPI 350 ITS A 93 *


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 4 2008, 04:36 PM~9608118
> *93 OR 94 IF IT HAS THE LT1 350 ITS A 94 AND IF IT HAS THE TPI 350 ITS A 93
> *


oh iight!!....jus asking cause i wanted to look into gettin a cadillac like this eventually!. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 4 2008, 04:59 PM~9608279
> *oh iight!!....jus asking cause i wanted to look into gettin a cadillac like this eventually!. :biggrin:
> *


*THAT BODY STYLE CAME OUT FROM 93-96 . 93 & 94 HAVE THE MIRRORS MOUNTED ON THE DOORS LIKE THE PINK ONE YOU POSTED AND 95 & 96 HAVE MIRRORS UP ON TOP LIKE THE DARK COLOR ONE* .


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 4 2008, 06:04 PM~9608328
> *THAT BODY STYLE CAME OUT FROM 93-96 . 93 & 94 HAVE THE MIRRORS MOUNTED ON THE DOORS LIKE THE PINK ONE YOU POSTED AND 95 & 96 HAVE MIRRORS UP ON TOP LIKE THE DARK COLOR ONE .
> *



damn caddi lovers.....what up J


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 4 2008, 05:09 PM~9608364
> *damn caddi lovers.....what up J
> *


*CHILLIN !! YOU ? *


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 4 2008, 06:09 PM~9608364
> *damn caddi lovers.....what up J
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 

GET A CHEVY.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 4 2008, 05:16 PM~9608422
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> GET A CHEVY..  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*I GOT A 99 2DR. CHEVY TAHOE 4X4 !! IS THAT COOL ?? * :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 4 2008, 06:13 PM~9608402
> *CHILLIN  !! YOU ?
> *



working


i mean LayitLow :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 4 2008, 05:27 PM~9608525
> *working
> i mean LayitLow :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 4 2008, 05:27 PM~9608046
> *better yet what year is this one?!?    ....
> 
> 
> ...



:dunno: :biggrin: ...its a 94...got da LT-1, also i got a shift kit in da tranny, runs damn good...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 4 2008, 06:16 PM~9608422
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> GET A CHEVY..  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




hold up there buddy...that lac will line up 2 any other big body, it weighs more but it aint scared, also sittin on 14s with a luxury ride still..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 4 2008, 07:31 PM~9609001
> *hold up there buddy...that lac will line up 2 any other big body, it weighs more but it aint scared, also sittin on 14s with a luxury ride still..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0  :0
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

If anybody is lookin 4 a fleetwood, i know where there is a 93 down there in atx 4 $2000...hit me up if ya interested, fair condition, i was gonna get it, but gettin a CTS instead, tryin 2 get a lil better gas mileage... :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 4 2008, 07:34 PM~9609020
> *If anybody is lookin 4 a fleetwood, i know where there is a 93 down there in atx 4 $2000...hit me up if ya interested, fair condition, i was gonna get it, but gettin a CTS instead, tryin 2 get a lil better gas mileage... :biggrin:
> *



PICTURES? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 4 2008, 07:34 PM~9609020
> *If anybody is lookin 4 a fleetwood, i know where there is a 93 down there in atx 4 $2000...hit me up if ya interested, fair condition, i was gonna get it, but gettin a CTS instead, tryin 2 get a lil better gas mileage... :biggrin:
> *



pm me some info


need to get me a car i can lift....need 4 pumps again


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Just some pics I found on my computer at home....


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

wish i could post up pics my laptop fried....1000's of pics lost :angry: 

























and porn :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 4 2008, 07:58 PM~9609170
> *wish i could post up pics my laptop fried....1000's of pics lost :angry:
> and porn :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :nono: :nono:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 4 2008, 08:58 PM~9609170
> *wish i could post up pics my laptop fried....1000's of pics lost :angry:
> and porn :biggrin:
> *



SUCKS!!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 4 2008, 06:28 PM~9608981
> *:dunno:  :biggrin: ...its a 94...got da LT-1, also i got a shift kit in da tranny, runs damn good...
> *


 :thumbsup: ...iight thanx!..


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 4 2008, 07:58 PM~9609170
> *wish i could post up pics my laptop fried....1000's of pics lost :angry:
> and porn :biggrin:
> *


LET ME KNOW.. I HAVE ALL KINDS AT HOME...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 4 2008, 07:49 PM~9609113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 4 2008, 07:49 PM~9609113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 4 2008, 07:18 PM~9609301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: .......... :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 4 2008, 06:49 PM~9609113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


imma have to come to this topic more often if flaco keeps posten pics like this!  :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 4 2008, 07:30 PM~9609379
> *imma have to come to this topic more often if flaco keeps posten pics like this!   :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *











*ENJOY !! * :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

MIKLO
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwky7B7upRA&feature=related


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 4 2008, 07:36 PM~9609421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 4 2008, 08:36 PM~9609421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I HAVE THIS VIDEO AT THE HOUSE


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 4 2008, 07:49 PM~9609113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


same girl :dunno:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

Hey, I reconize all those old pics!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 4 2008, 10:26 PM~9609795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*MAKE IT CLAP !! * :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 4 2008, 10:36 PM~9609881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 what up B"I"G J :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 4 2008, 08:39 PM~9609904
> *:0  what up B"I"G J :biggrin:
> *


*WHAT UP LAMARK !! WHATS UP WITH YOU ?? *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 4 2008, 10:41 PM~9609927
> *WHAT UP LAMARK !! WHATS UP WITH YOU ??
> *


CHILLIN JUST GOT OFF WORK. HOW WAS THAT DRIVE TO EL PASO?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 4 2008, 08:42 PM~9609947
> *CHILLIN JUST GOT OFF WORK. HOW WAS THAT DRIVE TO EL PASO?
> *


*BORING !! DESERT ALL THE WAY . PICKED UP MY PARTS KICKED IT FOR A FEW DAYS CAME BACK .*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 4 2008, 10:45 PM~9609982
> *BORING !! DESSERT ALL THE WAY . PICKED UP MY PARTS KICKED IT FOR A FEW DAYS CAME BACK .
> *


YEA IN KNOW :uh: . BUT IT WAS FUN GOIN 80 WITHOUT WORRY BOUT COPS! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 4 2008, 08:50 PM~9610031
> *YEA IN KNOW :uh: . BUT IT WAS FUN GOIN 80 WITHOUT WORRY BOUT COPS! :biggrin:
> *


*AT TIMES 90-95 * :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 4 2008, 10:58 PM~9610104
> *AT TIMES 90-95   :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

This is my vision of Austin past and future


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 4 2008, 09:39 PM~9609902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i had this video too :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I LOVE ATXPINKY!!!!!!
<img src=\'http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/Chinflavur.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

damn all on pinky :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

CHOP 73 is my man he love me long time








[/


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

chop 73 do me all night like last night








[/


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

I LOVE CHOP 73

]







[/


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jan 4 2008, 11:53 PM~9611589
> *chop 73 do me all night like last night
> 
> 
> ...


BIG RICKS GONNA GET MAD YOU POSTING HIS WIFES PICTURE.......... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jan 5 2008, 09:56 AM~9613089
> *BIG RICKS GONNA GET MAD YOU POSTING HIS WIFES PICTURE.......... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



that fucked up..


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jan 5 2008, 08:56 AM~9613089
> *BIG RICKS GONNA GET MAD YOU POSTING HIS WIFES PICTURE.......... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

hello is any one there??????  :uh:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jan 4 2008, 11:53 PM~9611589
> *chop 73 do me all night like last night
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN SHE'S A BIG BONE WOMEN !! * :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 5 2008, 01:19 PM~9614236
> *DAMN SHE'S A BIG BONE WOMEN !!   :biggrin:
> *



i think she ate the big boned woman.... :uh: :uh: :barf:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

What up peeps!will be workin!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*YOU LIKE THE PICS LAMARK !! * :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*WE GONNA TURN ALEX'S TOPIC INTO A BOOTY FEST !! * :roflmao:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 4 2008, 11:24 PM~9610883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Was at the shop today lowering the Regal...

LOT BETTER NOW!!

Before.....










After.....









Frankie's Bomb....











Just got carried away taking pics...lol


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 5 2008, 09:45 PM~9617056
> *Was at the shop today lowering the Regal...
> 
> LOT BETTER NOW!!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 5 2008, 06:38 PM~9615514
> *
> *


i want one!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 5 2008, 03:13 PM~9614458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

whut it do?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 6 2008, 06:53 PM~9623191
> *whut it do?
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 7 2008, 12:49 PM~9630417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  NICE


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 7 2008, 01:25 PM~9630669
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:       NICE
> *



thanks took me a while to find that knight


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 7 2008, 01:49 PM~9630417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Thinkin mural :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 7 2008, 09:52 AM~9629696
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


you goin to that hotrod show coming up in a couple weeks??...i know you go every year!. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 7 2008, 04:40 PM~9632026
> *you goin to that hotrod show coming up in a couple weeks??...i know you go every year!. :biggrin:
> *


yes sirr= :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

see yall tomorrow. i'm on my way to s.a. :wave: :wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 7 2008, 11:21 AM~9629876
> *I have a preliminary schedule, but I would like to wait til it's finalized.....
> 
> Here are some that looked pretty much locked up....
> ...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 7 2008, 06:53 PM~9632574
> *see yall tomorrow. i'm on my way to s.a. :wave:  :wave:
> *


be safe


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

http://austin.craigslist.org/car/531269726.html

:0 damn if this aint a good deal ...


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jan 8 2008, 09:28 AM~9638298
> *http://austin.craigslist.org/car/531269726.html
> 
> :0    damn if this aint a good deal ...
> *



Looks Clean...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jan 8 2008, 10:28 AM~9638298
> *http://austin.craigslist.org/car/531269726.html
> 
> :0    damn if this aint a good deal ...
> *


CAN I GET A LOAN OR MAYBE HOMIE HOOK UP :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

a birdy told me that there is no houston show for lrm  :angry:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 8 2008, 12:09 PM~9639303
> *a birdy told me that there is no houston show for lrm   :angry:
> *


but is it from the horse's mouth?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 8 2008, 12:09 PM~9639303
> *a birdy told me that there is no houston show for lrm   :angry:
> *



this is true, jon texted me yesterday and said that lrm has officially pulled all the shows from Texas.... :machinegun: :machinegun: LRM


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jan 8 2008, 08:28 AM~9638298
> *http://austin.craigslist.org/car/531269726.html
> 
> :0    damn if this aint a good deal ...
> *


*2DR. CHEVY BELAIR !! *


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 8 2008, 07:38 PM~9642603
> *
> 
> 
> ...



can you say heart attack


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 8 2008, 06:38 PM~9642603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN ALEX YOUR STARTING THE NEW YEAR RIGHT !! * :biggrin:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

chop 73 this will be you


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 8 2008, 06:01 PM~9641778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANYONE LIKE IT?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

alex i talked to Joe earlier and he told me he was having issues with the shop.. 

i called porky and he gave me a good price for everything i want. so i will be taking my car to him next week..


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

really............cant wait


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 8 2008, 08:38 PM~9642603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man that place was bad ass!!! Definitely going back!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Here's that BIG ASS 99cent Margarita from Pico De Gallo!! :biggrin: 














































hahahahahaha...... :roflmao: 








:roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 8 2008, 10:09 PM~9643520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HITTIN BACK BUMPER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 8 2008, 08:38 PM~9642603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 TUM.....TUM TUM.........TUMS


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 8 2008, 06:48 PM~9641658
> *this is true, jon texted me yesterday and said that lrm has officially pulled all the shows from Texas.... :machinegun:  :machinegun: LRM
> *


THAT MEANS I WILL NEVER HAVE THE CHANCE TO MAKE INTO THE MAGAZINE


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 9 2008, 12:27 PM~9647901
> *THAT MEANS I WILL NEVER HAVE THE CHANCE TO MAKE INTO THE MAGAZINE
> *



Yes you can bro!!! Just gotta make the road trips.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 9 2008, 12:27 PM~9647901
> *THAT MEANS I WILL NEVER HAVE THE CHANCE TO MAKE INTO THE MAGAZINE
> *



Yes you can bro!!! Just gotta make the road trips.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 9 2008, 11:06 AM~9647743
> *Man that place was bad ass!!! Definitely going back!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yeah alex freaked out when i first took him there for them king kong nachos. not bad for 16 bucks. hope yall liked dem hoes.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 9 2008, 12:33 PM~9647944
> *Yes you can bro!!! Just gotta make the road trips.
> *


o great another 24 hours stuck in a car with Rick  :0 Just play Big Rick :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks like another nice weekend for a congress cruise..anybody up 4 it?


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 9 2008, 01:01 PM~9648233
> *looks like another nice weekend for a congress cruise..anybody up 4 it?
> *



I'm down!! MEET SAME PLACE, SAME TIME??


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 9 2008, 12:07 PM~9648272
> *I'm down!! MEET SAME PLACE, SAME TIME??
> *


sounds good :biggrin: 
talk to gary and tino and all of the South


i got the onion rings :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 9 2008, 12:07 PM~9648272
> *I'm down!! MEET SAME PLACE, SAME TIME??
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 9 2008, 11:06 AM~9647743
> *Man that place was bad ass!!! Definitely going back!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


da eye candy 2 :ugh: :around:  :nicoderm: :wow:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 8 2008, 07:38 PM~9642603
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Where was this restaurant @ ?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jan 9 2008, 12:46 PM~9648568
> *Where was this restaurant @ ?
> *


n ur hood............I-10 n callahan


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 9 2008, 12:53 PM~9648632
> *n ur hood............I-10 n callahan
> *



Chachos I think right?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jan 9 2008, 01:37 PM~9648976
> *Chachos I think right?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

anna says HI!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

damn that is alot of cheese.. heart attack on a plate..


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 9 2008, 01:43 PM~9648547
> *da eye candy 2 :ugh:  :around:    :nicoderm:  :wow:
> *



*YES!!!*

A lot of EYE CANDY!!

My neck still hurts! :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 9 2008, 12:56 PM~9648180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: whens that comin out gott get my copy :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 9 2008, 01:07 PM~9648272
> *I'm down!! MEET SAME PLACE, SAME TIME??
> *


x2 if i'm not workin :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 9 2008, 01:43 PM~9649024
> *damn that is alot of cheese..  heart attack on a plate..
> *


u little big bitch :tears: :tears: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 9 2008, 01:42 PM~9649018
> *anna says HI!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

The smiling children giggled as they patted the young goat on its head and tickled it behind the ears. 

Some of the more boisterous ones tried to clamber onto the animal's back but were soon shaken off with a quick wiggle of its bottom. 

It could have been a happy scene from a family zoo anywhere in the world but for what happened next. 









Children feed goats before the 'show' starts. One that has been 'bought' by a visitor is carried off
A man hoisted up the goat and nonchalantly threw it over a wall into a pit full of hungry lions. The poor goat tried to run for its life, but it didn't stand a chance. The lions quickly surrounded it and started tearing at its flesh. 

"Oohs" and "aahs" filled the air as the children watched the goat being ripped limb from limb. Some started to clap silently with a look of wonder in their eyes. 

The scenes witnessed at Badaltearing Safari Park in China are rapidly becoming a normal day out for many Chinese families. 









Once the goat is carried from its pen, it is swiftly thrown into the lion enclosure
Baying crowds now gather in zoos across the country to watch animals being torn to pieces by lions and tigers. 

Just an hour's drive from the main Olympic attractions in Beijing, Badaling is in many ways a typical Chinese zoo. 

Next to the main slaughter arena is a restaurant where families can dine on braised dog while watching cows and goats being disembowelled by lions. 

The zoo also encourages visitors to "fish" for lions using live chickens as bait. For just £2, giggling visitors tie terrified chickens onto bamboo rods and dangle them in front of the lions, just as a cat owner might tease their pet with a toy.








The ravenous big cats quickly attack the goat and start to tear it limb from limb, all in the name of 'entertainment' for the Badaling zoo visitors
During one visit, a woman managed to taunt the big cats with a petrified chicken for five minutes before a lion managed to grab the bird in its jaws. 

The crowd then applauded as the bird flapped its wings pathetically in a futile bid to escape. The lion eventually grew bored and crushed the terrified creature to death. 

The tourists were then herded onto buses and driven through the lions' compound to watch an equally cruel spectacle. The buses have specially designed chutes down which you can push live chickens and watch as they are torn to shreds. 

Once again, children are encouraged to take part in the slaughter. 









The lions tear the goat to pieces within seconds of landing in the enclosure
"It's almost a form of child abuse," says Carol McKenna of the OneVoice animal welfare group. "The cruelty of Chinese zoos is disgusting, but think of the impact on the children watching it. What kind of future is there for China if its children think this kind of cruelty is normal? 

"In China, if you love animals you want to kill yourself every day out of despair." 

But the cruelty of Badaling doesn't stop with animals apart. For those who can still stomach it, the zoo has numerous traumatised animals to gawp at. 

A pair of endangered moon bears with rusting steel nose rings are chained up in cages so small that they cannot even turn around. 

One has clearly gone mad and spends most of its time shaking its head and bashing into the walls of its prison. 

There are numerous other creatures, including tigers, which also appear to have been driven insane by captivity. Predictably, they are kept in cramped, filthy conditions. 

!Zoos like this make me want to boycott everything Chinese," says Emma Milne, star of the BBC's Vets In Practice. 

"I'd like to rip out everything in my house that's made in China. I have big problems with their culture. 

"If you enjoy watching an animal die then that's a sad and disgusting reflection on you. 

"Perhaps we shouldn't be surprised by their behaviour towards animals, as the value of human life is so low in China." 

East of Badaling lies the equally horrific Qingdao zoo. Here, visitors can take part in China's latest craze — tortoise baiting. 

Simply put, Chinese families now gather in zoos to hurl coins at tortoises. 

Legend has it that if you hit a tortoise on the head with a coin and make a wish, then your heart's desire will come true. It's the Chinese equivalent of a village wishing well. 

To feed this craze, tortoises are kept in barbaric conditions inside small bare rooms. 

When giggling tourists begin hurling coins at them, they desperately try to protect themselves by withdrawing into their shells. 

But Chinese zoo keepers have discovered a way round this: they wrap elastic bands around the animals' necks to stop them retracting their heads. 

"Tortoises aren't exactly fleet of foot and can't run away," says Carol McKenna. 

"It's monstrous that people hurl coins at the tortoises, but strapping their heads down with elastic bands so they can't hide is even more disgusting. 

"Because tortoises can't scream, people assume they don't suffer. But they do. I can't bear to think what it must be like to live in a tiny cell and have people hurl coins at you all day long." 

Even worse is in store for the animals of Xiongsen Bear and Tiger Mountain Village near Guilin in south-east China. 

Here, live cows are fed to tigers to amuse cheering crowds. During a recent visit, I watched in horror as a young cow was stalked and caught. Its screams and cries filled the air as it struggled to escape. 

A wild tiger would dispatch its prey within moments, but these beasts' natural killing skills have been blunted by years of living in tiny cages. 

The tiger tried to kill — tearing and biting at the cow's body in a pathetic looking frenzy — but it simply didn't know how. 

Eventually, the keepers broke up the contest and slaughtered the cow themselves, much to the disappointment of the crowd. 

Although the live killing exhibition was undoubtedly depressing, an equally disturbing sight lay around the corner: the "animal parade". 

Judging by the rest of the operation, the unseen training methods are unlikely to be humane, but what visitors view is bad enough. 

Tigers, bears and monkeys perform in a degrading "entertainment". Bears wear dresses, balance on balls and not only ride bicycles but mount horses too. 

The showpiece is a bear riding a bike on a high wire above a parade of tigers, monkeys and trumpet-playing bears. 

Astonishingly, the zoo also sells tiger meat and wine produced from big cats kept in battery-style cages. 

Tiger meat is eaten widely in China and the wine, made from the crushed bones of the animals, is a popular drink. 

Although it is illegal, the zoo is quite open about its activities. In fact, it boasts of having 140 dead tigers in freezers ready for the plate. 

In the restaurant, visitors can dine on strips of stir-fried tiger with ginger and Chinese vegetables. Also on the menu are tiger soup and a spicy red curry made with tenderised strips of big cat. 

And if all that isn't enough, you can dine on lion steaks, bear's paw, crocodile and several different species of snake. 

"Discerning" visitors can wash it all down with a glass or two of vintage wine made from the bones of Siberian tigers. 

The wine is made from the 1,300 or so tigers reared on the premises. The restaurant is a favourite with Chinese Communist Party officials who often pop down from Beijing for the weekend. 

China's zoos claim to be centres for education and conservation. Without them, they say, many species would become extinct. 

This is clearly a fig leaf and some would call it a simple lie. Many are no better than "freak shows" from the middle ages and some are no different to the bloody tournaments of ancient Rome. 

"It's farcical to claim that these zoos are educational," says Emma Milne. 

"How can you learn anything about wild animals by watching them pace up and down inside a cage? You could learn far more from a David Attenborough documentary." 

However pitiful the conditions might be in China's zoos, there are a few glimmers of hope. 

It is now becoming fashionable to own pets in China. The hope is that a love for pets will translate into a desire to help animals in general. This does appear to be happening, albeit slowly. 

One recent MORI opinion poll discovered that 90 per cent of Chinese people thought they had "a moral duty to minimise animal suffering". Around 75 per cent felt that the law should be changed to minimise animal suffering as much as possible. 

In 2004, Beijing proposed animal welfare legislation which stipulated that "no one should harass, mistreat or hurt animals". It would also have banned animal fights and live feeding shows. 

The laws would have been a huge step forward. But the proposals were scrapped following stiff opposition from vested interests and those who felt China had more pressing concerns. 

And this is the central problem for animal welfare in China: its ruling elite is brutally repressive and cares little for animals. 

Centuries of rule by tyrannical emperors and bloody dictators have all but eradicated the Buddhist and Confucian respect for life and nature. 

As a result, welfare groups are urging people not to go to Chinese zoos if they should visit the Olympics, as virtually every single one inflicts terrible suffering on its animals 

"They should tell the Chinese Embassy why they are refusing to visit these zoos,' says Carol McKenna of OneVoice. 

"If a nation is great enough to host the Olympic Games then it is great enough to be able to protect its animals." :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 9 2008, 11:01 AM~9648233
> *looks like another nice weekend for a congress cruise..anybody up 4 it?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 9 2008, 05:14 PM~9651322
> *The smiling children giggled as they patted the young goat on its head and tickled it behind the ears.
> 
> Some of the more boisterous ones tried to clamber onto the animal's back but were soon shaken off with a quick wiggle of its bottom.
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 9 2008, 01:01 PM~9648233
> *looks like another nice weekend for a congress cruise..anybody up 4 it?
> *


what time is everyone going out there


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up every1 i talked to eli.. and he is looking for some 13's of 14's


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

say how many chachos is there in s.a


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 9 2008, 11:48 PM~9654906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 10 2008, 12:48 AM~9654906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHE SAID" U know u want to hit this" and HE SAID" Hell yea i do" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

H-TOWN TWO DAYS AFTER MY B-DAY :biggrin:  I Thank we should make an apperance!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sancho12000_@Jan 9 2008, 11:38 PM~9654828
> *say how many chachos is there in s.a
> *



there is 2 i think


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

What's Up Everybody! ! ! Just wanted to spread some Exciting News... My wife *Amy is pregnant! ! ! !* We're both very excited and thrilled! ! ! 

I know many who know me will say I'm starting all over again, but I see it as moving forward than starting over. After everything me and my kids have gone through, I never expected my life to become so complete, getting married, buying a house, two wonderful grandsons and now a child... I am so Excited ! ! ! !


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 9 2008, 10:48 PM~9654906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THATS NOT HOW YOU BEAT UP THE KITTY CAT !! * :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

What up kop so how is every thing going down there hope the club is doing good miss ya all hit me up peeps


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 10 2008, 01:07 AM~9655504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i am down who else


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

I'll go just bought me a trailer


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jan 10 2008, 12:09 PM~9658106
> *I'll go just bought me a trailer
> *


when you commin bk down :dunno:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jan 10 2008, 11:16 AM~9657123
> *What up kop so how is every thing going down there hope the club is doing good miss ya all hit me up peeps
> *


What up Rock! Good to hear from u bro.We doin the Dallas show in March so what's up?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Jan 10 2008, 08:53 AM~9656740
> *What's Up Everybody! ! !  Just wanted to spread some Exciting News...  My wife Amy is pregnant! ! ! !  We're both very excited and thrilled! ! !
> 
> I know many who know me will say I'm starting all over again, but I see it as moving forward than starting over. After everything me and my kids have gone through, I never expected my life to become so complete, getting married, buying a house, two wonderful grandsons and now a child... I am so Excited ! ! ! !
> *


congrats :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 10 2008, 07:35 PM~9662584
> *congrats :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:twak: :twak: :buttkick: :burn: :burn: HAHAHAHAHAHAHA...........****..... :biggrin: JUAN KNOWS I GOT LUV FOR HIM
WATS UP ALEX.............


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Jan 10 2008, 09:53 AM~9656740
> *What's Up Everybody! ! !  Just wanted to spread some Exciting News...  My wife Amy is pregnant! ! ! !  We're both very excited and thrilled! ! !
> 
> I know many who know me will say I'm starting all over again, but I see it as moving forward than starting over. After everything me and my kids have gone through, I never expected my life to become so complete, getting married, buying a house, two wonderful grandsons and now a child... I am so Excited ! ! ! !
> *



_*CONGRATS BRO!!!*_


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

mornin atx :wave:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Jan 11 2008, 09:07 AM~9666248
> *mornin atx :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jan 11 2008, 07:48 AM~9666194
> *:twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :burn:  :burn: HAHAHAHAHAHAHA...........****..... :biggrin: JUAN KNOWS I GOT LUV FOR HIM
> WATS UP ALEX.............
> *


Yea, I got Luv for you too


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

D town who's all going I'm down 2 go ill b in austin on the 19and20 yea ill be at da meeting let me know the date on that dallas show lamark post some pic of ur bike parts I haven't seen them


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 11 2008, 08:04 AM~9666239
> *CONGRATS BRO!!!
> *


Thanks Flaco...


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 10 2008, 08:35 PM~9662584
> *congrats :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks... Now need to get another Pedal Car.. About to start my second Grandson's car...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 11 2008, 07:49 AM~9666411
> *:wave:
> *


 :loco: WAT UP FLACO YOU BOLEGGED SON OF A ONION.............


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jan 11 2008, 11:28 AM~9666905
> *:loco: WAT UP FLACO YOU BOLEGGED SON OF A ONION.............
> *



:biggrin: What it dew KIKI MCGEE!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jan 11 2008, 10:50 AM~9666716
> *D town who's all going I'm down 2 go ill b in austin on the 19and20 yea ill be at da meeting let me know the date on that dallas show lamark post some pic of ur bike parts I haven't seen them
> *


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 11 2008, 08:04 AM~9666239
> *CONGRATS BRO!!!
> *


x2


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

has alex made it back yet


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 11 2008, 01:07 PM~9667640
> *has alex made it back yet
> *


Yeah. We got back yesterday. Everything went good.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 11 2008, 12:07 PM~9667640
> *has alex made it back yet
> *


n :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 11 2008, 01:54 PM~9668058
> *n  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


what up alex?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 11 2008, 12:54 PM~9668058
> *n  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



in pain? everything straight thou? :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 11 2008, 12:56 PM~9668079
> *in pain? everything straight thou? :uh:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 11 2008, 12:55 PM~9668068
> *what up alex?
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 11 2008, 01:01 PM~9668128
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *



anything a bottle of jack can handle? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jan 11 2008, 07:48 AM~9666194
> *:twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :burn:  :burn: HAHAHAHAHAHAHA...........****..... :biggrin: JUAN KNOWS I GOT LUV FOR HIM
> WATS UP ALEX.............
> *


WATS UP kiki


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 11 2008, 02:02 PM~9668142
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


wut it do


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

how do i find that video with my cutty in it?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 11 2008, 01:03 PM~9668149
> *anything a bottle of jack can handle? :biggrin:
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 11 2008, 01:07 PM~9668181
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :biggrin:
> *



We stopped by to see ya but u was still out...talked to ur uncle to give our best


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 11 2008, 01:06 PM~9668177
> *how do i find that video with my cutty in it?
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVz51nsmzgc


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 11 2008, 01:06 PM~9668177
> *how do i find that video with my cutty in it?
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVz51nsmzgc


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:wave: whats the damn deal ...???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jan 11 2008, 01:22 PM~9668263
> *:wave:  whats the damn deal ...???
> *


wut it do :wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 11 2008, 02:20 PM~9668242
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVz51nsmzgc
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

EVERYBODY STILL MEETING AT FRANS THIS SATURDAY?....GONNA BE A LIL CHILLIE BUT NICE..... :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Hell...only good thing about that hospital was the eye candy...aint that right Alex! :biggrin:


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 11 2008, 02:04 PM~9668616
> *EVERYBODY STILL MEETING AT FRANS THIS SATURDAY?....GONNA BE A LIL CHILLIE BUT NICE..... :thumbsup:
> *


I'll be bbqing on Saturday too.... Need some guinea pigs to taste the meat on the new pit... Turkey Legs...Brisket, and some Beer can Chicken.... Yawll come by... Before or after...I'll be cooking most of the day...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Jan 11 2008, 02:21 PM~9668763
> *I'll be bbqing on Saturday too.... Need some guinea pigs to taste the meat on the new pit... Turkey Legs...Brisket, and some Beer can Chicken.... Yawll come by... Before or after...I'll be cooking most of the day...
> *




i dont know if u know most of these guys but they bigg and hungrey......anna said to te her daddy hi so....Hi ***** :biggrin: 



check yo pm need to plan something for anna bday


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 11 2008, 02:32 PM~9668848
> *i dont know if u know most of these guys but they bigg and hungrey......anna said to te her daddy hi so....Hi ***** :biggrin:
> check yo pm need to plan something for anna bday
> *



I can give them a sausage wrap... maybe a slice of chicken... LOL No worries... I can get some more sausage... Some elgin maybe... Just bring me some Budlight...
Hi Mija...


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Jan 11 2008, 01:21 PM~9668763
> *I'll be bbqing on Saturday too.... Need some guinea pigs to taste the meat on the new pit... Turkey Legs...Brisket, and some Beer can Chicken.... Yawll come by... Before or after...I'll be cooking most of the day...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :cheesy:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 11 2008, 10:35 AM~9667340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice parts looking good


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 11 2008, 05:09 PM~9670176
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:    :cheesy:
> *




careful ur mom will hate u 2 :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 11 2008, 05:51 PM~9670922
> *careful ur mom will hate u 2 :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: ...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 11 2008, 07:04 PM~9671024
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin: ...
> *



:wave: 

dont have to work tomorrow so i will be bbqing w/ diaz tomorrow holla if u wanna ride early :cheesy:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 11 2008, 06:06 PM~9671048
> *:wave:
> 
> dont have to work tomorrow so i will be bbqing w/ diaz tomorrow holla if u wanna ride early :cheesy:
> *


well its whatevers man...im not doin nuthin tommorow...so whenever you wanna pick me up its cool....we still rollin out tommorow night right? :cheesy:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 11 2008, 07:09 PM~9671070
> *well its whatevers man...im not doin nuthin tommorow...so whenever you wanna pick me up its cool....we still rollin out tommorow night right? :cheesy:
> *


we riding tomorrow....if not austin san anto....shh :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Alex have u heard if ur guys will cruize tomorrow night?....ar u up for it.... :dunno:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

ray clean out ur pm's box


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 11 2008, 06:23 PM~9671177
> *ray clean out ur pm's box
> *


did it!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 11 2008, 07:24 PM~9671184
> *did it!
> *


msg sent :uh:

dont forget to wipe yo a$$ after u take a $hit......just some words to live by on LayitLow


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 11 2008, 06:27 PM~9671217
> *msg sent :uh:
> 
> dont forget to wipe yo a$$ after u take a $hit......just some words to live by on LayitLow
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ....


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

73monte 1877 
MiKLO 855 
impala_ss_in_atx 820 
Cut N 3's 587 
INDIVIDUALS*512* 382 
kiki 362 
degre576 328 
unique27 252 
knightsgirl19 237 
knight 231 
gonzalj 216 
SouthsideLife 179 
Jthang98 152 
KAZE83 108 
ATXSS 89 
acosta512 71 
DA_SQUID 60 
Lac of Respect 59 
KING*OF*ATX 56 
atxpinky 55 
spook 49 
86TXMonte 41 
cadillac_pimpin 37 
sancho12000 30 
tito_ls 27 
RAY_512 18 
Austin Ace 15 
Atx_ballin 15 
El_Jefe_'36 13 
PROPHECY C.C.CEO 12 
RUB A DUB 9 
az63 8 
TX REGULATER 7 
187LUXURY 6 
Slamdsixty3 5 
INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER 3 
show-bound 3 
slo 2 
MAYHEM 2 
wonderz_2007 2 
LuxuriouSMontreaL 2 
siccmonte79 2 
1usamotorsports.com 2 
sic713 2 
Infamous James 2 
atxhopper 2 
BIG WHIT 64 2 
BLVD ACES 4 LIFE 1 
eltoeringking 1 
MR BLVD 1 
kyle22 1 
LUXURIOU$LAC 1 
mac2lac 1 
sblujan 1 
Sweet_Daddy_21 1 
RoLidah 1 
RIDERCHRONICLES 1 
laidURwife 1 
swvcito53 1 
pssst 1 
79regal 1 
Don Vito 1 
supreme 1 
somosuno90 1 
CYCLON3 1 
FajitasOnGRill956 1 
pistolero 1 
19cutty84 1 
futurelowrider 1 
knowledge78704 1 
luxuriousloc's 1 
MR JOKER 1 
Latroca 1 
863CANDYCADI 1 
KCRIVI71 1 
TORONTO-JOE-LUX 1 
hot$tuff5964 1 
EL LOKOTE 1 
atxclassic 1 
wildthing 2000 1 
Close window & open topic


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 11 2008, 07:19 PM~9671137
> *Alex have u heard if ur guys will cruize tomorrow night?....ar u up for it.... :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 11 2008, 06:31 PM~9671254
> *73monte 1877
> MiKLO 855
> impala_ss_in_atx 820
> ...


383 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> dumbass :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> > dumbass :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:
> 
> 
> 
> cant do nuttin right :biggrin:


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 11 2008, 05:09 PM~9670176
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:    :cheesy:
> *


Hey Ray you are more than welcome to come to the house.... 
Plenty of food....


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 11 2008, 07:56 PM~9671456
> *cant do nuttin right :biggrin:
> *


I'm burning the pit...Where you at??


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> > dumbass :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Jan 11 2008, 07:04 PM~9671557
> *Hey Ray you are more than welcome to come to the house....
> Plenty of food....
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: ..cool...thanx!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 11 2008, 07:57 PM~9672015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

dumbass


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 12 2008, 01:41 AM~9673584
> *dumbass
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27+Jan 11 2008, 12:56 PM~9668079-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THEM NACHOS GOT YOU WITH ALL THAT CHEESE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Anyone need a transmission... Came off a 86 Monte LS... 4.3 Ltr. I also believe I have the torque converter, and the Hood. Drive Shaft and I think thats it.... Let me know


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Jan 12 2008, 10:30 AM~9674888
> *Anyone need a transmission... Came off a 86 Monte LS... 4.3 Ltr. I also believe I have the torque converter, and the Hood. Drive Shaft and I think thats it.... Let me know
> *


will it fit a v8 307 for an 85 cutlass?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Jan 12 2008, 10:30 AM~9674888
> *Anyone need a transmission... Came off a 86 Monte LS... 4.3 Ltr. I also believe I have the torque converter, and the Hood. Drive Shaft and I think thats it.... Let me know
> *


will it fit a v8 307 for an 85 cutlass?


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 12 2008, 12:22 PM~9675550
> *will it fit  a v8 307 for an 85 cutlass?
> *


It should fit...Your more than welcome to come check it out...


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

ANY BODY CRUISING TONIGHT? WHATS THE DAMN DEAL, LETS ROLL!!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

I c yall went to sa and got them kingkong nachos who all went and did yall eat them all


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Jan 12 2008, 03:04 PM~9676057
> *ANY BODY CRUISING TONIGHT? WHATS THE DAMN DEAL, LETS ROLL!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jan 12 2008, 04:05 PM~9676357
> *I c yall went to sa and got them kingkong nachos who all went and did yall eat them all
> *


i thank just alex and flaco


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

10:30 we will be @ Frans on Congress ( the first 2 poeple to show up Rob said he will buy the onion rings :biggrin


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jan 12 2008, 08:12 PM~9677594
> * 10:30 we will be @ Frans on Congress ( the first 2 poeple to show up Rob said he will buy the onion rings :biggrin
> *


 :biggrin:  how bout some chilly chesse fries


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 12 2008, 07:16 PM~9677615
> *:biggrin:    how bout some chilly chesse fries
> *


one or other chilly or cheese


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

damn stuck at wk


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 4 2008, 07:37 PM~9609431
> *MIKLO
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwky7B7upRA&feature=related
> *


 :biggrin: thats my song


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 4 2008, 08:45 PM~9609982
> *BORING !! DESERT ALL THE WAY . PICKED UP MY PARTS KICKED IT FOR A FEW DAYS CAME BACK .
> *


when were you in El Paso?
i was there wed, thur, and fri


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 13 2008, 01:57 PM~9682750
> *when were you in El Paso?
> i was there wed, thur, and fri
> *


*WEEKEND BEFORE CHRISTMAS *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jan 12 2008, 03:05 PM~9676357
> *I c yall went to sa and got them kingkong nachos who all went and did yall eat them all
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Bad ass tattoo!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 14 2008, 10:26 AM~9690196
> *Bad ass tattoo!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

^^^NICE TAT  
:wave:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

So...Alex...are you still thinking about entering the Hot Rod show?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 14 2008, 12:40 PM~9691228
> *So...Alex...are you still thinking about entering the Hot Rod show?
> *


got approved :yes: :yes: ..............need ur hammer :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

found some texas shows
2008 
Jan 18-20 San Antonio Autorama Alamodome San Antonio TX US 
Jan 26-Feb 3 Houston Auto Show Reliant Center mail Houston TX US 
Feb 15-17 Dallas Autorama Dallas Market Center Dallas TX US 
Feb 16-17 Winter Conroe Swap Meet Montgomery County Fairgrounds mail Conroe TX US 
Mar 8 East Texas Spring Showdown Marshall High School mail Marshall TX US 
Mar 13-16 Greater Tarrant County Auto Show Fort Worth Convention Center Fort Worth TX US 
Apr 2-6 Dallas Auto Show Dallas Convention Center mail Dallas TX US 
Apr 4-6 Greenville Swap Meet & Car Show Hunt County Fairgrounds, FM1570 mail Greenville TX US 
Apr 8 North Houston Spring Swap Meet Sam Houston Race Park mail Houston TX US 
Apr 11-13 Texas Motorsports Expo Ford Park mail Beaumont TX US 
Apr 12 Belton Lion's Club Car Show Don Ringler Chevrolet mail Temple TX US 
Apr 18-20 Memory Road Classic Car Show Texas Motor Speedway mail Ft. Worth TX US 
Apr 19-20 Texas VW Classic Ladybird Johnson Municipal Park mail Fredericksburg TX US 
Apr 25-27 Grand Prix of Houston Car Show Reliant Center mail Houston TX US 
Apr 26 Shakers & Scrapers Car Show Derrick Days Celebration mail Corsicana TX US 
May 3 Joe P. Collins Memorial Car & Truck Show Wal-Mart - US-59, South of Loop 287 mail Lufkin TX US 
May 3 St. Joan of Arc Car Show 2829 Ackerman Rd mail San Antonio TX US 
May 4 Eagle Car & Bike Show East Montgomery County Fairgrounds- Bull Sallas Park mail New Caney TX US 
May 16-18 Lone Star Corvette Classic Texas Motor Speedway mail Fort Worth TX US 
May 17 Rally on the Square Town Square mail Frankston TX US 
Jun 1 Summer Jam Car Show American Legion - off Hwy 36, South of Hwy 59 by Fort Bend County Fairgrounds mail Rosenberg TX US 
Jun 21 Bringin' Back Memories Car Show Crockett Street Entertainment District mail Beaumont TX US 
Aug 30 Texas Oldest Rod Run Comanche Trail Park mail Big Spring TX US 
Oct 4 Old Time Saturday Car Show Downtown mail Farmersville TX US


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

2007 :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

these are 2007 shows they will have again but with 2008 dates
2007 
Jan 19-21 San Antonio Autorama Alamodome San Antonio TX US 
Jan 27-Feb 4 Houston Auto Show Reliant Center mail Houston TX US 
Feb 15-18 Greater Tarrant County Auto Show Fort Worth Convention Center Fort Worth TX US 
Feb 16-18 Dallas Autorama Dallas Market Center Dallas TX US 
Feb 23-25 Waco Autorama Waco Convention Center, University Parks Dr. Waco TX US 
Mar 3 East Texas Spring Showdown Marshall High School mail Marshall TX US 
Mar 10 Dallas Classic Chevy Spring Show Reliable Chevrolet mail Richardson TX US 
Mar 14-18 Dallas Auto Show Dallas Convention Center mail Dallas TX US 
Mar 17 Texas Corvette & Chevy Show Killeen Special Events Center - 3301 South WS Young mail Killeen TX US 
Mar 18 Leon Valley Open Car Show Bandera Bowl - 6700 Huebner Rd mail San Antonio TX US 
Mar 23 Dixie House Cafe Car Show 6200 East Lancaster Ave mail Fort Worth TX US 
Mar 24 Dogwood Trails Car Show Spring St Presbyterian Church mail Palestine TX US 
Mar 31 CTMotorsports Charity Car Show Killeen Special Events Center mail Killeen TX US 
Mar 31 Friendship Elementary Car Show 500 Shiver Dr mail Keller TX US 
Mar 31 H.O.T. Corvair Show Hoffpauir Chevrolet Marble Falls TX US 
Mar 31 Hays Automotive Car Show 4300 Benbrook Hwy (Hwy 377) S of Traffic Circle mail Fort Worth TX US 
Mar 31 Molly Burgers Car Show 4720 Little Road mail Arlington TX US 
Apr 1 Mustang Club of Houston's Spring Car show Freeway Ford - 6445 Southwest Freeway mail Houston TX US 
Apr 5 Denny's Classic Car Cruise N Show Denny's Classic Diner, Hwy. 183 & Lakeline Mall Rd mail Austin TX US 
Apr 7 Easter Car Show Allen Samuels Chevrolet, 2118 SPID @ Crosstown mail Corpus Christi TX US 
Apr 7 Greenville Swap Meet & Car Show Hunt County Fairgrounds - FM 1570 mail Greenville TX US 
Apr 7 Kennedale Kar & Motorcycle Show 109 Mansfield Hwy. (Bus. 287) mail Kennedale TX US 
Apr 12 Denny's Classic Car Cruise N Show Denny's Classic Diner, Hwy. 183 & Lakeline Mall Rd mail Austin TX US 
Apr 14 Bloomin' Temple Car Show Avenue A and 7th Street mail Temple TX US 
Apr 14 Rains Co. Law Enforcement Benefit Car Show Rains County Fairgrounds mail Emory TX US 
Apr 14 Spring Open Car Show 1469 W. State Highway 114 Grapevine TX US 
Apr 15 Canyon Lake Car Show Randolph Recreation Park mail Canyon Lake TX US 
Apr 17 Classic Car Tuesdays at Fuddruckers Fuddruckers, off 620, 1 mile W of 183 mail Austin TX US 
Apr 19 Denny's Classic Car Cruise N Show Denny's Classic Diner, Hwy. 183 & Lakeline Mall Rd mail Austin TX US 
Apr 20-22 New Braunfels Swap Meet and Car Show Comal County Fair Grounds mail New Braunfels TX US 
Apr 20-22 Texas Blacklist Race Series Texas Motorplex mail Ennis TX US 
Apr 21 Cow Patty Classic Car Show mail Pearland TX US 
Apr 21 Kamikaze Custom Car & Bike Rally Travis County Expo. Center mail Austin TX US 
Apr 21 Mustang & Ford Powered Car Show Philpott Ford- Hwy 69 mail Nederland TX US 
Apr 21 Yesterday's Retro Blast Yesterdays - 305 W 380 mail Bridgeport TX US 
Apr 21 Texas Corvette Association Open Car Show Downtown mail Boerne TX US 
Apr 22 Fowler's Spring Chicken Classic Car Show 12233 Ranch Rd, 620, (1mile W of 183) mail Austin TX US 
Apr 22 Kingwood Car Show Town Center Park mail Kingwood TX US 
Apr 24 Classic Car Tuesdays at Fuddruckers Fuddruckers, off 620, 1 mile W of 183 mail Austin TX US 
Apr 26 Denny's Classic Car Cruise N Show Denny's Classic Diner, Hwy. 183 & Lakeline Mall Rd mail Austin TX US 
Apr 28 Crankin' Out a Cure Car Show Texas Oncology, 907 & 911 Foster Lane mail Weatherford TX US 
Apr 28 Dixie House Cafe Car Show 2051 Airport Freeway mail Euless TX US 
Apr 28 Giving Back to the Future Classic Car Show Cedar Park High School 2150 Cypress Creek mail Cedar Park TX US 
Apr 28 Shakers & Scrapers Car Show Derrick Days Celebration mail Corsicana TX US 
Apr 28 Kars & Kids Downtown Austin mail Austin TX US 
Apr 29 Humble/Kingwood Go Texan Car Show Humble Civic Center mail Humble TX US 
Apr 28-29 Cruise Your Ride To Ingleside T.P. McCampbell Airport mail Ingleside TX US 
Apr 29 Sanderson Car Show 1108 Foundation Drive mail Pilot Point TX US 
May 1 Classic Car Tuesdays at Fuddruckers Fuddruckers, off 620, 1 mile W of 183 mail Austin TX US 
May 3 Hospice in the Pines Car & Truck Show Wal-Mart - US-59, South of Loop 287 mail Lufkin TX US 
May 4-5 Snyder Wheels Vonda York Memorial Car Show Town Square mail Snyder TX US 
May 5 Antique Marketplace Car Show 2305 West Park Row mail Arlington TX US 
May 5 Backyard Music Round-up Car Show Copperas Cove City Park F.M.1113 mail Copperas Cove TX US 
May 5 City By the Sea Car Show Rail Road Park, 6th Street and Main Street mail Palacios TX US 
May 5 Groesbeck Lions Club Car Show Groesbeck City Park - Hwy 164 mail Groesbeck TX US 
May 5 Little Cypress Mauriceville Safe Graduation Car Show LCM High School mail Orange TX US 
May 5 Northway Baptist Church Car Show 1421 Butcha Rd @ Henderson mail Angleton TX US 
May 5 SWTJC Car Show 2401 Garnerfield Rd mail Uvalde TX US 
May 5 United Way Bud Classic Budweiser Houston Brewery mail Houston TX US 
May 5-6 Keels & Wheels Concours d'Elegance Lakewood Yacht Club mail Seabrook TX US 
May 6 Auto Wars Car Show Armadillo Market Place 431 E. Airtex Drive, I-45 Exit 63 mail Houston TX US 
May 6 Boys' Haven Festival Car Show Ford Park/ IH-10 exit 364 mail Beaumont TX US 
May 7 Eagle Car & Bike Show East Montgomery County Fairgrounds mail New Caney TX US 
May 6 New Caney High School Car Show Albert Bull Sallis Park mail New Caney TX US 
May 6 Historic Wylie Texas Car Show Ballard Street mail Wylie TX US 
May 12 Krank Your Soul Car Show TCF mail Tyler TX US 
May 12 Mean Streets Car Show Travis County Expo Center mail Austin TX US 
May 12 Motors & Music Car Show Chapin Rd @ 820 Frank Kent mail Fort Worth TX US 
May 12 Saginaw Christian Car Show American Sokol Gymnastics Hall mail Fort Worth TX US 
May 18-19 Stagecoach Days Festival Classic Car Show Downtown on the Square mail Marshall TX US 
May 18-20 Lone Star Corvette Classic Texas Motor Speedway mail Fort Worth TX US 
May 19 Military Appreciation Car Show Cowboys Dance Hall (I-35 & I-410) mail San Antonio TX US 
May 19 Mustang & All-Ford Show Kinsel Ford mail Beaumont TX US 
May 19 Rabbit Fest Car Show Copperas Cove City Park mail Copperas Cove TX US 
May 19 Texoma Vintage/Classic Car Club Car Show Forrest Park mail Denison TX US 
May 19-20 Meltdown 2007 Texas Ski Ranch mail New Braunfels TX US 
May 20 210 Customs Grand Opening Car Show 951 E Bitters Rd mail San Antonio TX US 
May 20 British Emporium Car Show 140 North Main Street mail Grapevine TX US 
May 20 N. Houston Spring Swapmeet Sam Houston Race Park (Horse Track) mail Houston TX US 
May 25 Dixie House Cafe Car Show 3701 Belknap mail Haltom City TX US 
May 25-27 Texas Manx Club Buggy Blast mail Salado TX US 
May 26 Peoples Choice Car Show Bear Creek Park, Clay Road and Hwy 6 mail Houston TX US 
Jun 2 Eden Terrace Assisted Living Center Car Show 2500 Woodside mail Arlington TX US 
Jun 2-3 San Antonio Heat Wave Freeman Coliseum mail San Antonio TX US 
Jun 3 Party 104.9 Custom Car Show Reliant Arena Houston TX US 
Jun 8-9 Show of Wheels Downtown mail Fairfield TX US 
Jun 9 Automania Cruisin Classics Car Show 817 West Howard Lane mail Austin TX US 
Jun 9 FBPD Special Olympics Car Show Wal-Mart - 13307 Midway Road mail Farmers Branch TX US 
Jun 9 Gearheads Car Show 20N Camino Real mail Uhland TX US 
Jun 9 Hot Rods & Hot Bods Baby Dolls Saloon mail Dallas TX US 
Jun 9-10 Bluebonnet Streetrodders Rod Run Central Park mail College Station TX US 
Jun 10 Vintage Air Car Show Memorial Square mail Fort Davis TX US 
Jun 16 Bringin' Back Memories Car Show Crockett Street Entertainment District mail Beaumont TX US 
Jun 16 Classic Car Show Bobby Ford Lincoln-Mercury - 1200 N 288 B mail Richwood TX US 
Jun 16 Count Down to Summer Rod Run Seven Points City Park - behind Post Office mail Seven Points TX US 
Jun 16 Custom & Classic Car Show Santa Fe Texas High School 16000 Hwy 6 mail Sante Fe TX US 
Jun 16 Fathers Day Bash/Poker Run TSTC Parking Lot, Hwy 59 next to Whataburger mail Marshall TX US 
Jun 16 Masonic Car Show Market Square - Hwy 16 & Main St mail Fredericksburg TX US 
Jun 17 3rd Coast Customs Car Show Dallas Convention Center mail Dallas TX US 
Jun 22 Dixie House Cafe Car Show 5410 South Blue Mound Road mail Fort Worth TX US 
Jun 23 Clayton Homes Car Show 4002 N. Main St mail Joshua TX US 
Jun 23 Luckenbach Car Show Downtown mail Luckenbach TX US 
Jun 23 Miller Grove VFD Spring Fling Car Show Miller Grove High School - 7707 FM 275 South mail Miller Grove TX US 
Jun 23 Ronnie Lerma Memorial Car Show Broadway Blvd & Kingsley Rd mail Garland TX US 
Jun 23 Wharton Freedom Fest Car Show Riverfront Park mail Wharton TX US 
Jun 24 All Ford Powered Classic Car Show Wal-Mart, 1515 N Loop 1604 E @ US 281 N mail San Antonio TX US 
Jun 24 Watermelon Thump Car Show Downtown mail Luling TX US 
Jun 30 Friends Of Everman Police Car & Bike Show Everman Pkway at Michael St mail Everman TX US 
Jul 4 Liberty by the Lake Car Show Stewart's Creek Park mail The Colony TX US 
Jul 7 Blazin Hot-Fest Car Show Tyler Market Center mail Tyler TX US 
Jul 7 Hill Country Auto Club Show mail Kerrville TX US 
Jul 7 Molly's Burgers Car Show 4720 Little Road mail Arlington TX US 
Jul 7 Roger Krodle Memorial Car Show Hunt County Fair Grounds, FM 1570 mail Greenville TX US 
Jul 8 Country Rollers Car Show 1602 N Mechanic St mail El Campo TX US 
Jul 14 Lincoln Tech Open Car Show Lincoln Tech Campus, 2915 Alouette mail Grand Prairie TX US 
Jul 14 McDade Watermelon Festival Car Show McDade Festival Grounds mail McDade TX US 
Jul 15 Hill County Car Show mail Comfort TX US 
Jul 20-22 Texas Heat Wave Show Travis County Expo Center mail Austin TX US 
Jul 28 Ad-Zone Grand Opening Car Show 121 East Nolana, across from Grease Monkeys mail Alamo TX US 
Jul 28 Big Slicks Car/Bike Show 106 W Houston St. mail Westminster TX US 
Jul 28 Hot F-Bodies Car Show Goody's - Lowe's Blvd mail Killeen TX US 
Aug 4 Beat the Heat Auto & Bike Show Love Civic Center 2025 S. Collegiate Dr. mail Paris TX US 
Aug 4 Mustang and All Ford Round Up Great Hills Baptist Church, Jollyville Rd mail Austin TX US 
Aug 5 NexLevel Chill Fest Rosdale Park mail San Antonio TX US 
Aug 11 Show N' Shine Charity Car Show Maude Cobb Convention Center mail Longview TX US 
Aug 24-25 Thunder On The Plains Car Show Levelland City Park mail Levelland TX US 
Aug 25 Flashpoint Car Show Flashpoint Boogie Burgers mail Fort Worth TX US 
Aug 25 Stateliners Car Club Car Show mail Anthony TX US 
Aug 25 Summer Car Bash Car Show Knight of Columbus Hall, 800 Main St mail Palacios TX US 
Aug 25 The Colony Classic Car Show 4000 N. Colony Blvd. mail The Colony TX US 
Aug 26 J and S Racing Promotions Motorfest San Antonio Raceway mail San Antonio TX US 
Sep 1 Count Down to Summer Rod Run Seven Points City Park - behind Post Office mail Seven Points TX US 
Sep 1 US Classic Car and Truck Show Sonic off of Wataga Rd mail Wataga TX US 
Sep 1 Winnsboro Classic Cruise-In Old Railroad Depot mail Winnsboro TX US 
Sep 1-2 Labor Day Showdown 6572 College mail Beaumont TX US 
Sep 2 Texas Oldest Rod Run Comanche Trail Park mail Big Spring TX US 
Sep 6 Boston's Classic and Custom Car Night Boston's Gourmet Pizza mail Killeen TX US 
Sep 7-8 Cruise'n Silsbee Old Wal-Mart parking lot - Hwy. 327 mail Silsbee TX US 
Sep 8 Grillin' in Groves Car Show Lions Park mail Groves TX US 
Sep 8 Jumpin' Jack Jamboree & Car Show 404 Main St mail Azle TX US 
Sep 8 Kolache Festival Car Show Davidson Creek Park mail Caldwell TX US 
Sep 8 Little River Catfish Assn Cookoff
Car Show Stewart Pecan Farm; Highway 95 mail Academy TX US 
Sep 8 Triple 'C' Car Show Central Christian Church - 4901 Lake Shore Dr mail Waco TX US 
Sep 8 Vettes on the Historic Square Historic Town Square mail Granbury TX US 
Sep 9 N. Houston Fall Swap Meet Horse Track - 7575 N. Sam Houston Parkway W. mail Houston TX US 
Sep 14-15 North Texas Corvette Roundup Herb Easley Chevrolet mail Wichita Falls TX US 
Sep 15 Horses and Horsepower Car Show Pearland Bowling Center, 3412 E. Broadway mail Pearland TX US 
Sep 15 McGregor Founders' Day Car Show Main Street mail McGregor TX US 
Sep 15 Texas Classic Car Show Rudys Country Store and Barbeque - 11570 Research Blvd. mail Austin TX US 
Sep 15-16 Vettes and Jets on the Lex USS Lexington Museum on the Bay mail Corpus Christi TX US 
Sep 18 Krugerville Auto Festival Police Dept Headquarters mail Krugerville TX US 
Sep 22 Breakfast @ The Division Street Diner Car Show 1800 West Division St mail Arlington TX US 
Sep 22 Itallian CarFest Oak Grove Park on Lake Grapevine mail Grapevine TX US 
Sep 22 Maypearl Country Fair Car Show mail Maypearl TX US 
Sep 29 All Ford Roundup Granite Ford 1280 E. McGregor Dr. (US 84) mail McGregor TX US 
Sep 29 Overton Classic Car Show Overton Health Car - 1110 Hwy 135 S mail Overton TX US 
Sep 29 Ozark Trail Car Show Santa Fe Park mail Tulia TX US 
Sep 29 Ralls Charity Car & Motorcycle Show  mail Ralls TX US 
Sep 29-30 Roadside America 212 E. Elm Street mail Hillsboro TX US 
Sep 30 KMPA Charity Car Show Killeen Special Events Center mail Killeen TX US 
Sep 30 New Beginning Center Car Show Firewheel Town Center - Lot D2 mail Garland TX US 
Oct 4 Boston's Classic and Custom Car Night Boston's Gourmet Pizza mail Killeen TX US 
Oct 6 Makin' Rust Kooligan Killeen Special Events Center mail Killeen TX US 
Oct 6 Navasota Noon Lions Classic Car & Truck Show Downtown, Cedar Creek Park mail Navasota TX US 
Oct 6 Old Time Saturday Car Show Downtown mail Farmersville TX US 
Oct 6 Breckenridge Chamber of Commerce Car Show Downtown mail Breckenridge CA US 
Oct 6 Sequin Classic Car Show Downtown Central Park mail Sequin TX US 
Oct 6 Texas New Beetle Round Up 300 Parker Square mail Flower Mound TX US 
Oct 6 Wallis Fine Rides Autofest Guardian Angel Catholic Church mail Wallis TX US 
Oct 7 Artoberfest in Bedford 1614 Hospital Parkway mail Bedford TX US 
Oct 13 Crazy Water Festival & Car Show Downtown mail Mineral Wells TX US 
Oct 13 Grace Christian Church Car Show Grace Christian Church mail Katy TX US 
Oct 13 Handley Street Festival Car Show Handley Church of Christ- 3029 Handley Drive mail Handley TX US 
Oct 13 Italian Festival Car Show Houston Farm and Ranch Club mail Houston TX US 
Oct 13 Jewett Jalopies Car Show 223 S. Broadway mail Jewett TX US 
Oct 13 LAR & C Car Show Courthouse Square mail Burnet TX US 
Oct 13 Ride To Rosenberg Car Show 1909 Ave G - between 2nd and 4th streets mail Rosenberg TX US 
Oct 13 Robert Lee Street Affair Car Show Downtown mail Robert Lee TX US 
Oct 13 Sweet Autumn Kiss Car Show County Court House mail Sweetwater TX US 
Oct 13 The Shoot Out Car Show Benbrook Antique Mall 9250 Benbrook Blvd (Hwy 377 S.) mail Benbrook TX US 
Oct 14 Grandy’s Car Show Grandy’s, 7201 Camp Bowie West mail Ft Worth TX US 
Oct 20 Dragnet Car Show Forum Shopping Center mail Live Oak TX US 
Oct 20 Oktoberfest Car Show 3rd Street, near downtown mail Clifton TX US 
Oct 20 Peanut Festival Car Show Main Street mail Grapeland TX US 
Oct 20 Hometown Hero Car Show Cleburne Mall, 1663 W Henderson St mail Cleburne TX US 
Oct 27 Cruisin' Autumn Car & Truck Show WCHS mail Wolfe City TX US 
Oct 27 Fall All Ford Car Show Freeway Ford 6445 Southwest Freeway mail Houston TX US 
Oct 27 Fall Fest Car Show Anna Fine Wines and Spirits mail Anna TX US 
Oct 27 Fall Fling Car Show Lamar Institute of Technology mail Beaumont TX US 
Oct 27 Pumpkin Fest Car Show Sky Ridge Plaza - I-35 & Hester's Crossing mail Round Rock TX US 
Oct 27 Sonic Halloween Car Show Sonic, 8625 Camp Bowie mail Ft Worth TX US 
Oct 27 Texas Block Party Car Show Pasadena Indoor Flea Market 2222 Spencer Hwy Pasadena TX US 
Oct 27 Waterfront Lodge & Marina Car & Bike Show 371 Navajo Trail mail Onalaska TX US 
Oct 27 Yesterday's Trunk or Treat Car Show Yesterday's - Bridgeport mail Bridgeport TX US 
Oct 28 Halloween British Car Show 140 North Main Street mail Grapevine TX US 
Nov 3-4 Fall Conroe Swap Meet Montgomery County Fairgrounds mail Conroe TX US 
Nov 10 98.7 KLUV Crown Royal Classic Car Show Cowboys Red River mail Dallas TX US 
Nov 10 Bastrop Veterans Weekend Car Show mail Bastrop TX US 
Nov 10 Killeen Fall Christian Car Show Destiny World Outreach Center - 101 N.W.S. Young Dr. mail Killeen TX US 
Nov 10 Pistons and Paint by Chupacabras mail Denton TX US 
Nov 10 Reunion Car Show Conroe High School mail Conroe TX US 
Nov 10-11 Dry:Off Custom Car Show Texas Ski Ranch mail New Braunfels TX US 
Nov 11 Brenda Chance Cancer Benefit Car Show & BBQ Cook off AV Bull Sallas Park mail New Caney TX US 
Nov 11 STVHCS Veteran's Day Car Show 3600 Memorial Blvd mail Kerrville TX US 
Nov 17 Road Dogs Classic Car Show Great Hills Baptist Church mail Austin TX US 
Nov 22-25 Houston Autorama George R Brown Convention Center Houston TX US 
Nov 24 Christmas in the Country Car Show Downtown mail Lorena TX US 
Dec 1 Pythian Children's Home Christmas Party Car Show 1825 Bankhead Road mail Weatherford TX US


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 14 2008, 01:58 PM~9691370
> *these are 2007 shows they will have again but with 2008 dates
> 2007
> Jan 19-21 San Antonio Autorama Alamodome  San Antonio TX US
> ...


 :0 i dont see not one lowrider show on this list ur fired! :buttkick: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 14 2008, 01:23 PM~9691573
> *:0 i dont see not one lowrider show on this list ur fired! :buttkick:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 14 2008, 02:25 PM~9691590
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what up alex


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 14 2008, 01:26 PM~9691602
> *what up alex
> *


what up VP :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 14 2008, 02:29 PM~9691637
> *what up VP :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
chillin at home. i called yesterday to come over.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

WENT 2 MOMS :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

hey im on the cce web site and i dont see chrome a-arms on here


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 14 2008, 02:42 PM~9691748
> *WENT 2 MOMS :biggrin:
> *


o i was bored and i was goin bring the dvd for Vegas :cheesy:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 14 2008, 02:43 PM~9691757
> *hey im on the cce web site and i dont see  chrome a-arms on here
> *



















But i did find a website were i can get a grill like this :biggrin: 
furture plans for the cutty


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

also interior and trunk work done by Henry
































:0 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 14 2008, 12:23 PM~9691573
> *:0 i dont see not one lowrider show on this list ur fired! :buttkick:  :thumbsdown:
> *


i dont see not one either :loco:  :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 14 2008, 12:29 PM~9691637
> *what up <span style=\'colorurple\'>VP</span> :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 14 2008, 02:37 PM~9692230
> *i dont see not one either  :loco:    :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

hey Miklo, did you get that picture i sent 2 ur phone da other day??


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

if not then here it goes, i seen it in austin da other day, man this would be so clean with sum 13s, fat whites... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 14 2008, 01:40 PM~9692261
> *hey Miklo, did you get that picture i sent 2 ur phone da other day??
> *


no my phone is still messed up but gary showed me on sat, that was badass those came stock right?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 14 2008, 01:57 PM~9692399
> *if not then here it goes, i seen it in austin da other day, man this would be so clean with sum 13s, fat whites... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn i didnt know it was here i tought it was a pic off the net 
hmmm... i might have to change my plans for the car
:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 14 2008, 02:57 PM~9692402
> *no my phone is still messed up but gary showed me on sat, that was badass those came stock right?
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ALL ON ME!... i know :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

it was right off of 12th street...if i see it again ill see if they wanna sell it....i had 2 turn around when i saw it i was like daaammmmnnnn.....that would roll so hard :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 14 2008, 02:00 PM~9692426
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


i thought there was a company or dealership that bought them stock and converted them


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i wonder what that would cost to get done???


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

that was all original, it had da top and da boot and everything


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

that was all original, it had da top and da boot and everything


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 14 2008, 03:02 PM~9692447
> *i thought there was a company or dealership that bought them stock and converted them
> *


  :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 14 2008, 02:02 PM~9692447
> *i thought there was a company or dealership that bought them stock and converted them
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: - or were you talkin about me not getting a new phone yet?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 14 2008, 03:03 PM~9692461
> *i wonder what that would cost to get done???
> *


TRADE :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 14 2008, 02:07 PM~9692500
> *TRADE :biggrin:
> *


right. :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 14 2008, 02:05 PM~9692477
> *that was all original, it had da top and da boot and everything
> *


was that on a sat night?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

next time i see it i will for sure ask and see how much they will sell it for??


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 14 2008, 03:09 PM~9692516
> *was that on a sat night?
> *



:yes: :yes: ....i was up there but in my cts not da fleet so i didnt wanna roll down riverside cause i wasnt in da fleet.. :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

when did you get a cts?
any pics?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

had 2 get me a daily, save gas and 2 start workin on da fleet a lil more.....


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 14 2008, 01:48 PM~9691275
> *got approved :yes:  :yes: ..............need ur hammer :biggrin:
> *


Ok...I'll bring it by to your house this week.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 14 2008, 04:20 PM~9692600
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

DAMNIIIIT!  
is it payed in full, or making payments??


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 14 2008, 03:23 PM~9692617
> *Nice!
> *



thanx, i got a real good deal on it, i needed another ride, cant be showin da fleet as much and driving it everyday like i was....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 14 2008, 03:23 PM~9692623
> *DAMNIIIIT!
> is it payed in full, or making payments??
> *



makin payments, i had 2 get me sumthin quick cause da gas was killin me on da fleet, plus im gonna do sum stuff real soon 2 da fleet 2 get it ready for the tour this year...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

gotta clean out da garage now so da fleet can go in there during the tear down :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

what size engine does the cts have?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

does anyone remember what date the hot rod show is (the one where they cruise down congress) is it in march?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 14 2008, 03:36 PM~9692722
> * what size engine does the cts have?
> *



i got one with a v6 man, i didnt really want one with an 8 in it, gotta save da gas, i figured if i wanted one with an 8 i might as well keep drivin da fleet....it gets up and goes though, runs real good. :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 14 2008, 04:38 PM~9692736
> *does anyone remember what date the hot rod show is (the one where they cruise down congress) is it in march?
> *



http://www.lonestarroundup.com/

april...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 14 2008, 02:44 PM~9692791
> *i got one with a v6 man, i didnt really want one with an 8 in it, gotta save da gas, i figured if i wanted one with an 8 i might as well keep drivin da fleet....it gets up and goes though, runs real good. :biggrin:
> *


thats tight, you got your cake and your eatin it too  lucky :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 14 2008, 03:57 PM~9692399
> *if not then here it goes, i seen it in austin da other day, man this would be so clean with sum 13s, fat whites... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I see this car in my everyday n just passed it up 2day


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jan 14 2008, 02:51 PM~9692852
> *http://www.lonestarroundup.com/
> 
> april...
> *


thats it.
thanks bro, is everyone down to cruise that night?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 14 2008, 03:52 PM~9692861
> *I see this car in my everyday n just passed it up 2day
> *



does it have 3 big horns on da hood?? lol


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

damn the hot rod cruise and the relays are on the same night, its going to be packed down town we need to roll out for sure


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

ck out the cruise from last year on that website it was packed as hell but fun too... I saw Kat Von Dee there at the show...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jan 14 2008, 03:00 PM~9692926
> *ck out the cruise from last year on that website it was packed as hell but fun too...  I saw Kat Von Dee there at the show...
> *


have you ever been to the show?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 14 2008, 03:00 PM~9692924
> *damn the hot rod cruise and the relays are on the same night, its going to be packed down town we need to roll out for sure
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jan 14 2008, 03:00 PM~9692926
> *ck out the cruise from last year on that website it was packed as hell but fun too...  I saw Kat Von Dee there at the show...
> *


 :twak: nevermind :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

so how was the cruise saturday night??


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ATXSS, are you going to try to hit up the wego shows


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 14 2008, 03:19 PM~9693069
> *so how was the cruise saturday night??
> *


i didnt cruise it was too cold 
i thought you were out there with gary?


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 14 2008, 05:21 PM~9693074
> *ATXSS, are you going to try to hit up the wego shows
> *



dont know see whats gonna happen


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 14 2008, 04:52 PM~9692867
> *thats it.
> thanks bro, is everyone down to cruise that night?
> *



Frankie and I are working on getting his bomb out there to the Round Up.  

And I hope Kat Von D goes out there again this year!! :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

knight :wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up everyone


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

damn i didnt know that lamp bulbs for tvs were so much 349.99 :angry:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

What's up miklo


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 14 2008, 05:39 PM~9694276
> *damn i didnt know that lamp bulbs for tvs were so much 349.99 :angry:
> *


Just buy a new 1


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jan 14 2008, 05:48 PM~9694367
> *Just buy a new 1
> *


might as well


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 14 2008, 06:39 PM~9694276
> *damn i didnt know that lamp bulbs for tvs were so much 349.99 :angry:
> *


i better stop fallin asleep with it on then huh? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 14 2008, 06:43 PM~9694822
> *i better stop fallin asleep with it on then huh? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


thats funny that you say that because i got yelled at all the time for leaving it on when i fell asleep  
now i know :biggrin: 

goin home :wave:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

Whatup


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jan 14 2008, 08:37 PM~9695455
> *Whatup
> 
> 
> ...


What's up


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

DOES ANYONE HAVE JOJO'S NUMBER?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 14 2008, 04:54 PM~9692877
> *does it have 3 big horns on da hood?? lol
> *


yep! :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 14 2008, 06:37 PM~9694262
> *
> 
> 
> ...



man that was a while back, lol...we got clowned on cause of da corn in da background..lol...na i wasnt out there saturday night, i wasnt in da fleet so i really didnt wanna go out there, then i would be mad at myself for not bringin da fleet...


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

Lamark when u can give me a call


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 15 2008, 01:06 AM~9698492
> *yep! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

is this ya'lls plaque?


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Jan 15 2008, 01:28 PM~9700740
> *is this ya'lls plaque?
> 
> 
> ...



WTF!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Jan 15 2008, 12:28 PM~9700740
> *is this ya'lls plaque?
> 
> 
> ...


WTF! hell no :nono: :nono:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

Thats crazy


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Jan 15 2008, 12:28 PM~9700740
> *is this ya'lls plaque?
> 
> *


where was that?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Jan 15 2008, 12:28 PM~9700740
> *is this ya'lls plaque?
> 
> 
> ...




NICE south texas chapter.....south south..... :uh:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

Hold up who is that alex


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON! :around:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

where did you find that pic?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 15 2008, 02:44 PM~9701709
> *where did you find that pic?
> *



look back a couple of pages.... :twak: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

it says Knights of Illusion Bike Club 
from kingsville 
the original pic is on Caller times a newspaper in corpus,
Not from Austin


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 15 2008, 01:45 PM~9701723
> *look back a couple of pages.... :twak:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


i saw it a couple of pages back
i was asking him- FajitasOnGRill956 :twak: -back at you :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Jan 15 2008, 02:46 PM~9701726
> *it says Knights of Illusion Bike Club
> from kingsville
> the original pic is on Caller times a newspaper in corpus,
> ...



GOOD SAVE :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 15 2008, 02:59 PM~9701822
> *i saw it a couple of pages back
> i was asking him- FajitasOnGRill956  :twak: -back at you :biggrin:
> *



WELL QUOTE HIM WEDO :loco:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 15 2008, 01:59 PM~9701823
> *GOOD SAVE :biggrin:
> *


sup? :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Jan 15 2008, 01:46 PM~9701726
> *it says Knights of Illusion Bike Club
> from kingsville
> the original pic is on Caller times a newspaper in corpus,
> ...


oooooohhhhhh, :biggrin: thats crazy how it looks like our plaque so much  
everyone was ready to go on a road trip and collect some plaques :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 15 2008, 02:00 PM~9701834
> *WELL QUOTE HIM WEDO :loco:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: MiKLO, knight, degre576, SouthsideLife, Jthang98, RAY_512, unique27
:wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Jan 15 2008, 01:51 PM~9701767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gang free


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 15 2008, 03:02 PM~9701847
> *
> *




its ok 18 with a bullet :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Jan 15 2008, 02:51 PM~9701767
> *
> 
> 
> ...



when did knights of pleasure and mystic illusions combine?

j/k


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Jan 15 2008, 01:51 PM~9701767
> *
> 
> 
> ...



















these 2 must be their's too


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 15 2008, 03:14 PM~9701919
> *
> 
> 
> ...



theres a double for everyone in the world...wheres ur's :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 15 2008, 03:18 PM~9701939
> *theres a double for everyone in the world...wheres ur's :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 15 2008, 02:59 PM~9701823
> *GOOD SAVE :biggrin:
> *


x999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999o


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 15 2008, 03:40 PM~9702149
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeIf3DOdvSE < CHECK THIS OUT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

thats when you had the gangster whites


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 15 2008, 03:40 PM~9702149
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


double post


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 15 2008, 04:10 PM~9702335
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeIf3DOdvSE  < CHECK THIS OUT
> *



cant see at work... :angry: 

what it be? :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/user/psyloesuperstar
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 15 2008, 03:32 PM~9702505
> *cant see at work... :angry:
> 
> what it be? :uh:
> *


smokey smoke video with alex, david, and philip's car in it


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8W5lgC957iw 
do they know theyre being recorded??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 15 2008, 04:46 PM~9702624
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8W5lgC957iw
> do they know theyre being recorded??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



damn these work firewalls......... :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 15 2008, 03:10 PM~9702335
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeIf3DOdvSE  < CHECK THIS OUT
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

look its rocky (my dog)


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what up guys :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 15 2008, 04:48 PM~9703173
> *
> 
> 
> ...











minus the smile and eye booger


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

unique27, did yall loose all the pics from that night of the christmas party?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 15 2008, 06:12 PM~9703342
> *unique27, did yall loose all the pics from that night of the christmas party?
> *



all on hard drive...i ordered a new laptop, when i get it in i will piggy back the hard drives and pull them...then i can get them 2 ya :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 15 2008, 06:12 PM~9703342
> *unique27, did yall loose all the pics from that night of the christmas party?
> *



all on hard drive...i ordered a new laptop, when i get it in i will piggy back the hard drives and pull them...then i can get them 2 ya :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:uh: 

damn double posts


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 15 2008, 07:19 PM~9703389
> *all on hard drive...i ordered a new laptop, when i get it in i will piggy back the hard drives and pull them...then i can get them 2 ya :biggrin:
> *


Did y'all ever make those youtube videos of that night or are they stuck in the drive tambien?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 15 2008, 06:21 PM~9703410
> *Did y'all ever make those youtube videos of that night or are they stuck in the drive tambien?
> *



had a lil accident w/ the laptop was in the process of uploading when it happened....but everything in the h/d was saved....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 15 2008, 05:20 PM~9703398
> *all on hard drive...i ordered a new laptop, when i get it in i will piggy back the hard drives and pull them...then i can get them 2 ya :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

damn double posts :angry: x2


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 15 2008, 07:32 PM~9703517
> *had a lil accident w/ the laptop was in the process of uploading when it happened....but everything in the h/d was saved....
> *


Coolio.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

somebody have gary call me


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3toBfCJt67w&feature=related


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 15 2008, 05:36 PM~9703544
> *somebody have gary call me
> *


i tried calling him yesterday but no answer


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 15 2008, 05:36 PM~9703544
> *somebody have gary call me
> *


10-4.........


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 15 2008, 04:10 PM~9702335
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeIf3DOdvSE  < CHECK THIS OUT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 15 2008, 06:38 PM~9703565
> *i tried calling him yesterday but no answer
> *



well damn it.... :uh:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 15 2008, 05:35 PM~9703528
> *Coolio.
> *


IN YOUR COOLIO........... :angry: :angry:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 15 2008, 05:39 PM~9703584
> *well damn it.... :uh:
> *


DAM YOU................ :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WAT UP ALEX ............


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jan 15 2008, 06:40 PM~9703599
> *DAM YOU................ :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



post whore :angry:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 15 2008, 05:41 PM~9703610
> *post whore :angry:
> *


MY MOMMA.......................... :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jan 15 2008, 06:41 PM~9703607
> *WAT UP ALEX ............
> *


WAT UP


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jan 15 2008, 06:42 PM~9703623
> *MY MOMMA.......................... :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:  :0
> *



is anna's grandma :angel:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 15 2008, 05:42 PM~9703630
> *WAT UP
> *


SAME OLD CHIT BUT NOW IM WITH CLOTHES ON............................................... :cheesy:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

rick have u found jo jo yet?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jan 15 2008, 06:43 PM~9703640
> *SAME OLD CHIT BUT NOW IM WITH CLOTHES ON............................................... :cheesy:
> *


Same shit here with extra parts


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 15 2008, 05:43 PM~9703634
> *is anna's grandma :angel:
> *


IS ANNAS GRANDMA WHAT ?????????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 15 2008, 06:45 PM~9703672
> *Same shit here with extra parts
> *




ur value has gone up...pricey


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

we sould have the 1 year anniversary of this night just 5 days away :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 15 2008, 05:45 PM~9703672
> *Same shit here with extra parts
> *


AS LONG AS WE GOT CLOTHES ON WERE GOOD UNLESS YOU DONT WANT CLOTHES ON :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 15 2008, 06:48 PM~9703702
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 15 2008, 05:50 PM~9703732
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


x2


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 15 2008, 06:52 PM~9703754
> *x2
> *



all day sunday and monday


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 15 2008, 06:44 PM~9703652
> *rick have u found jo jo yet?
> *


NO.. if you talk to him can you ask him too call me


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Yo! Is anybody going to that Ruta Maya shindig??


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 15 2008, 05:53 PM~9703766
> *all day sunday and monday
> *


x2 i havent drank since :nosad:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 15 2008, 06:54 PM~9703782
> *NO.. if you talk to him can you ask him too call me
> *



i should see him this weekend...im dropping my seats off to him


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 15 2008, 06:54 PM~9703782
> *NO.. if you talk to him can you ask him too call me
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 15 2008, 06:57 PM~9703820
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 15 2008, 06:57 PM~9703826
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


lowballin :uh:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 15 2008, 06:59 PM~9703840
> *lowballin :uh:
> *


free ballin


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 15 2008, 07:05 PM~9703895
> *free ballin
> *


Yours haven't even fallin out yet......Baby Huey :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 15 2008, 07:09 PM~9703932
> *Yours haven't even fallin out yet......Baby Huey :biggrin:
> *



alejandrowned :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 15 2008, 06:54 PM~9703786
> *Yo! Is anybody going to that Ruta Maya shindig??
> *



i will hopfully w/ my 22"s

but damnit i need a g-body to ride and to hop


riding w/ gary and flaco gave me that itch to hit that switch again....thanks guys...gotta spend more money now :cheesy:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 15 2008, 05:54 PM~9703786
> *Yo! Is anybody going to that Ruta Maya shindig??
> *


what is that, and when is that??


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 15 2008, 07:21 PM~9704034
> *what is that, and when is that??
> *



sat. nite at 9 or 10 pm late show with music artist trampia......i got tickets for $50 each or 5 for a taco cabana combo plate :biggrin: 

just kiding 
a late show for $5 a car.....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 15 2008, 06:24 PM~9704059
> *sat. nite at 9 or 10 pm late show with music artist trampia......i got tickets for $50 each or 5 for a taco cabana combo plate :biggrin:
> 
> just kiding
> ...


oohhh he had left me a message saying something about that, he aksed me to invite the club and to bring my snow cone stand 
sorry so late :biggrin: i didnt understand what he was saying


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

so its this sat. night?
anyone going?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 15 2008, 07:32 PM~9704125
> *so its this sat. night?
> anyone going?
> *


 :nono:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 15 2008, 07:32 PM~9704125
> *so its this sat. night?
> anyone going?
> *



me, miracles and some others


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

where is it at?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 15 2008, 07:37 PM~9704173
> *where is it at?
> *



easy



across from expose....on south congress...near ben white....if u wanna go i can save u a spot if u wanna come after ur meeting....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 15 2008, 06:38 PM~9704191
> *easy
> across from expose....on south congress...near ben white....if u wanna go i can save u a spot if u wanna come after ur meeting....
> *


no directions are easy for me :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 15 2008, 07:41 PM~9704215
> *no directions are easy for me :biggrin:
> *




look 4 XXX on congress and across the street if u wanna go give me a call i will be in the XXX :cheesy:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

what up D


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 15 2008, 06:42 PM~9704229
> *look 4 XXX on congress and across the street if u wanna go give me a call i will be in the XXX :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: okay


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

What up atx


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: goin home


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 15 2008, 07:43 PM~9704242
> *what up D
> *


Chillin...What's Going on with You?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Jan 15 2008, 07:50 PM~9704293
> *Chillin...What's Going on with You?
> *


working


on layitlow :biggrin:


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Cut N 3's You still interested in the Transmission? Just get with Rob if you want more info...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Jan 15 2008, 07:52 PM~9704322
> *Cut N 3's You still interested in the Transmission? Just get with Rob if you want more info...
> *


damn just call me Tom Tom.... :biggrin:


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

how bout Rob Rob??


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Jan 15 2008, 07:56 PM~9704352
> *how bout Rob Rob??
> *



that will work....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 15 2008, 04:10 PM~9702335
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeIf3DOdvSE  < CHECK THIS OUT
> *


That girl in the pink is Mona's cousin.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

later fellas out for the night....


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

What up JJ?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Jan 15 2008, 07:00 PM~9704388
> *What up JJ?
> *


*CHILLIN !! WHATS UP WITH YOU ?*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

i need a hammer :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up people. i am so tired. i am stuck at work.. i need another could


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 15 2008, 08:05 PM~9704429
> *CHILLIN !! WHATS UP WITH YOU ?
> *


Not a whole lot...just been chillin...You still in RR?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Jan 15 2008, 07:09 PM~9704478
> *Not a whole lot...just been chillin...You still in RR?
> *


*NO , 183 AND DUVALL *


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 15 2008, 08:11 PM~9704507
> *NO , 183 AND DUVALL
> *


Cool...You need to stop by for some bbq on the weekends...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Jan 15 2008, 07:13 PM~9704534
> *Cool...You need to stop by for some bbq on the weekends...
> *


*WE"LL SEE WHATS UP MIGHT DO THAT . THNX !!*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=XHiV4aIAazU

police had their way with this dude .. In my opinion what do yall think ?


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 15 2008, 09:08 PM~9704471
> *i need a hammer  :biggrin:
> *


I'm going over to your house after work today to lend you mine again....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 16 2008, 10:17 AM~9708653
> *I'm going over to your house after work today to lend you mine again....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 15 2008, 06:59 PM~9704372
> *That girl in the pink is Mona's cousin.
> *


foreal?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 15 2008, 07:08 PM~9704471
> *i need a hammer  :biggrin:
> *


are you displaying on jack stands?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 16 2008, 12:04 PM~9709547
> *are you displaying on jack stands?
> *


yea :biggrin: 1 stand


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 16 2008, 12:03 PM~9709534
> *foreal?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 16 2008, 11:41 AM~9709866
> *yea  :biggrin: 1 stand
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 16 2008, 01:15 PM~9710113
> *:thumbsup:
> *


n neon


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

how much is electricity?


hey is it easy to bypass the egr?
do you think your uncle could do all that?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 16 2008, 01:24 PM~9710175
> *how much is electricity?
> hey is it easy to bypass the egr?
> do you think your uncle could do all that?
> *


 :dunno:, :dunno: n :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

but damnit i need a g-body to ride and to hop
riding w/ gary and flaco gave me that itch to hit that switch again....thanks guys...gotta spend more money now :cheesy:
[/quote]
Your welcome! anything i can do to help:biggrin: 
What up peeps? how's everybody doing?


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 15 2008, 08:32 PM~9704125
> *so its this sat. night?
> anyone going?
> *


I'll be there....come layered cause I think it might be a lil CHILLY!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 15 2008, 08:32 PM~9704125
> *so its this sat. night?
> anyone going?
> *


I'll be there....come layered cause I think it might be a lil CHILLY!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

What up Garwy!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 16 2008, 01:52 PM~9710394
> *I'll be there....come layered cause I think it might be a lil CHILLY!
> *



and u gots an nice chilli


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 16 2008, 12:55 PM~9710413
> *What up Garwy!
> *


Jus here chillin.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 16 2008, 03:01 PM~9710459
> *and u gots an nice chilli
> *


That's what she said!!  























PALMela that is. :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Jan 16 2008, 03:02 PM~9710472
> *Jus here chillin.
> *



:werd:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 16 2008, 03:14 PM~9710577
> *That's what she said!!
> PALMela that is.  :biggrin:
> *



Cochino :twak:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 16 2008, 12:52 PM~9710394
> *I'll be there....come layered cause I think it might be a lil CHILLY!
> *


i talked to eddie and tramp, they said that its like first 12 cars get in, they said to let them know and they can put some of us on a guest list


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 16 2008, 02:28 PM~9710674
> *i talked to eddie and tramp, they said that its like first 12 cars get in, they said to let them know and they can put some of us on a guest list
> *



miracles is on tha list....  

:uh: we,re special
































Ed's


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

did they say anything about a 12 car limit?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

knights are on the top of that list we're specialer :0 















































j/k :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

atxhopper :wave:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 16 2008, 02:45 PM~9710822
> *did they say anything about a 12 car limit?
> *


terry set it up for 7 i believe but dont know about limit


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 16 2008, 01:52 PM~9710872
> *terry set it up for 7 i believe but dont know about limit
> *


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 16 2008, 02:51 PM~9710857
> *atxhopper :wave:
> *



get off his chrome nutz....  


j.k


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 16 2008, 01:51 PM~9710857
> *atxhopper :wave:
> *


I SAID HELLO! :angry:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 16 2008, 01:51 PM~9710857
> *atxhopper :wave:
> *


What up? I know we just got to know each other and all but i gots to go. Let me know when your phone is fixed, then maybe you'll answer my calls. lol


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Jan 16 2008, 01:56 PM~9710898
> *What up? I know we just got to know each other and all but i gots to go. Let me know when your phone is fixed, then maybe you'll answer my calls. lol
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 16 2008, 01:54 PM~9710888
> *I SAID HELLO! :angry:
> *


im writing as fast as i can, im on a laptop and it has that shitty mouse pad in the middle and i cant type for shit. lol


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Jan 16 2008, 02:01 PM~9710944
> *im writing as fast as i can, im on a laptop and it has that shitty mouse pad in the middle and i cant type for shit. lol
> *


those ones that look like a pencil eraser


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up everyone?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lQz4nd6nqU&feature=related


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 16 2008, 02:47 PM~9710837
> *knights are on the top of that list we're specialer :0
> j/k :biggrin:
> *


    :twak: :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

workin on the dodge-ola


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

uffin: :wave:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Big J,We gonna work on Will-Da-Shockas car at your house this weekend?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 16 2008, 01:14 PM~9710577
> *That's what she said!!
> PALMela that is.  :biggrin:
> *


*PALMELA O MANUELA ?? * :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jan 16 2008, 09:00 PM~9714516
> *Big J,We gonna work on Will-Da-Shockas car at your house this weekend?
> *


*ITS GOING TO BE COLD ILL HAVE TO PULL THE 2DR. OUT THE GARAGE *


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Ill let him know needs heater core put in,it will be done in about an hour!  Ill hit you.


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

say//latinstyle\\\ temple,tx whats up with those regals with the 5th wheels :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Jan 15 2008, 08:52 PM~9704322
> *Cut N 3's You still interested in the Transmission? Just get with Rob if you want more info...
> *


goin have to put it on hold until i find a better payin job


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 15 2008, 08:59 PM~9704372
> *That girl in the pink is Mona's cousin.
> *


QUOTE(MiKLO @ Jan 15 2008, 04:10 PM) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeIf3DOdvSE < CHECK THIS OUT

i like big titts and i can not lie :biggrin: but she looks black :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 16 2008, 08:13 PM~9713062
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lQz4nd6nqU&feature=related
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sancho12000_@Jan 16 2008, 11:50 PM~9716240
> *say//latinstyle\\\ temple,tx whats up with those regals with the 5th wheels :biggrin:
> *


My Regal dont have no 5th!! Too much hopping for that. We used to have acouple of them like that in the club, but not anymore. Everybody went to big bodies.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

yeah we used 2 have like 3-4 regals and like 2 cutlass's with 5ths, but everybody got rid of theirs, including me.....  :biggrin: gotta big body with a 5th now though


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: my old regal....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

one of the cuttys


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 17 2008, 06:32 AM~9717177
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  my old regal....
> 
> 
> ...



SICK!!! Wish you still had it bro!


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

WHAT UP ALEX, HOW YOU FEELING?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Jan 17 2008, 09:34 AM~9717736
> *WHAT UP ALEX, HOW YOU FEELING?
> *


good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 17 2008, 01:05 AM~9716349
> *goin have to put it on hold until i find a better payin job
> *


A bro...I never asked for no money but if you donate a 12 pack... LOL Just playing, If you need it come get it... its just in the way...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Jan 17 2008, 11:35 AM~9718140
> *A bro...I never asked for no money but if you donate a 12 pack... LOL Just playing, If you need it come get it... its just in the way...
> *


what flavor


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

RE......


SPECT......


WALK!


WHAT DID YOU SAY???


RE......


SPECT......


WALK!


ARE YOU TALKING TO ME???











:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 17 2008, 04:32 AM~9717177
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  my old regal....
> 
> 
> ...


ive heard about it but never seen it CLEAN


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 17 2008, 12:07 AM~9716366
> *QUOTE(MiKLO @ Jan 15 2008, 04:10 PM)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeIf3DOdvSE  < CHECK THIS OUT
> 
> ...


thats what i thought


----------



## SnoopDoggyDogg (May 2, 2007)

nice CONTINENTAL Kit


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 17 2008, 01:28 PM~9719215
> *RE......
> SPECT......
> WALK!
> ...


my friend has dimebag's guitar that he used at last shows


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 17 2008, 11:52 AM~9718275
> *what flavor
> *


 :0 
Corona's or Budlight


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

this weekends project... hopefully :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

these are the mufflers i have on right now


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 17 2008, 05:37 PM~9720665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Jan 17 2008, 05:02 PM~9720824
> *That's nice...
> *


thanks


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rs6gNhx5A6E


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjKrummGWBg&feature=related


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

[/quote]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nn65d01YXsc&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D25lHXaOfWQ&feature=related


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fX6hV1kuWg


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTpQOZcNASw
dose anyone like this kind of metal?
i saw them about 3 years ago, im not too big into it but it was the craziest concert ive ever been to


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: VP


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 15 2008, 02:18 PM~9701939
> *theres a double for everyone in the world...wheres ur's :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin: any clean regals in the central tx area FOR SALE from 83-86


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

BEFORE













































AFTER


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 17 2008, 08:36 PM~9722845
> *BEFORE
> 
> 
> ...


TO ALL THE KIDS OUT THERE STAY AWAY FROM DRUGS !!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 17 2008, 08:36 PM~9722845
> *BEFORE
> 
> 
> ...


*TO ALL THE KIDS OUT THERE STAY AWAY FROM DRUGS *!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 17 2008, 08:26 PM~9721611
> *:wave: VP
> *


What up!
This job sucks. I have to work sat n sun!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

dont fuck with my cousin or he will but you in time out.
media just blowing things up out of proportion, thats not what really happened


http://www.kvue.com/video/local-index.html?nvid=209484&shu=1


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

almost done with your sign homie, what time are you going to setting up for da show?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 17 2008, 11:40 PM~9724048
> *almost done with your sign homie,  what time are you going to setting up for da show?
> *


done


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 18 2008, 12:25 AM~9724367
> *done
> *


well im hoping to be done with it some time tommorrow, but ill let you know when its ready.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 18 2008, 12:43 AM~9724497
> *well im hoping to be done with it some time tommorrow, but ill let you know when its ready.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 17 2008, 11:25 PM~9724367
> *done
> *


SWEET.......................... WHAT TIME DID YA'LL LEAVE......


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jan 18 2008, 07:34 AM~9725409
> *SWEET.......................... WHAT TIME DID YA'LL LEAVE......
> *


9;50 :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 17 2008, 05:27 PM~9720123
> *my friend has dimebag's guitar that he used at last shows
> *


REALLY!!! Damn!! That's right there, is tha shit! :0


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Big Frank Gomez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoAD5BTs24g


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

what up AD


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Jan 18 2008, 10:27 AM~9725807
> *what up AD
> *



WHAT UP BOSSHAWG OUTLAW!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

HATEBREED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qF-CR5iImKw


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

hello everybody :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 18 2008, 12:01 PM~9726670
> *hello everybody :biggrin:
> *


What up Man...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Jan 18 2008, 12:42 PM~9726878
> *What up Man...
> *


gotta price 4 them rims 4 ya


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey guys


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jan 18 2008, 01:05 PM~9727011
> *hey guys
> *



wtf? :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jan 18 2008, 01:05 PM~9727011
> *hey guys
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

i'm back :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jan 18 2008, 01:21 PM~9727087
> *i'm back :biggrin:
> *



u have a pm


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Hello Everybody :wave:


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 18 2008, 12:51 PM~9726937
> *gotta price 4 them rims 4 ya
> *


PM me the price and size?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Jan 18 2008, 01:30 PM~9727134
> *PM me the price and size?
> *


 :0


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 18 2008, 01:15 PM~9726755
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Jan 17 2008, 12:35 PM~9718140
> *A bro...I never asked for no money but if you donate a 12 pack... LOL Just playing, If you need it come get it... its just in the way...
> *


 :0 :biggrin: cool cool


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 18 2008, 02:50 PM~9727730
> *:0  :biggrin:  cool cool
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

off to work :angry:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 18 2008, 03:53 PM~9727757
> *off to work :angry:
> *



Have fun...stay warm! :biggrin:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sancho12000_@Jan 17 2008, 08:22 PM~9722673
> *:biggrin: any clean regals in the central tx area FOR SALE from 83-86
> *


I got an extra one in my driveway I'll sell. I dont know what exactly you mean by "clean" but this one is a good start if you want to put alittle work into one. LMK


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

What up everybody?  :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Jan 18 2008, 04:18 PM~9727942
> *What up everybody?  :biggrin:
> *


What up! :wave:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

What's up people?? 

I'm looking for one 13x7 Dayton 72 spoke for a homie....any daytons that may be for sale, old school cragar tru spokes or supremes

let me know please......


also looking for a 74-76 Monte Carlo or 78-79 Thunderbird.....prefer in working order, but i don't want one already done....

Thanks....

Mike
Royal Touch CC


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 18 2008, 02:20 PM~9727955
> *What up!  :wave:
> *


Jus here chillin, for real, it's cold out. No working outside today.  :angry:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 18 2008, 02:24 PM~9727976
> *What's up people??
> 
> I'm looking for one 13x7 Dayton 72 spoke for a homie....any daytons that may be for sale, old school cragar tru spokes or supremes
> ...


What's up Mike? It's been a while. Can't think of anything right now but i'll keep an eye out, if I see something I'll let you know.  :thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT!...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Jan 18 2008, 03:33 PM~9728043
> *What's up Mike? It's been a while. Can't think of anything right now but i'll keep an eye out, if I see something I'll let you know.  :thumbsup:
> *



what's up homie.....how you been?? what are you working on now?.....preciate you lookin out for me man....let me know if you come across anything......


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

up up


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 18 2008, 06:52 PM~9729829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*MILK SHAKE * :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 19 2008, 12:43 AM~9731357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

t t
  :0 :angry: :biggrin: :cheesy:  :uh:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:machinegun: damn double post :machinegun:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

somebody must be bored ^^^^^^^


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27+Jan 19 2008, 09:28 AM~9732823-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello Kids!!!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Jan 19 2008, 11:17 AM~9733191
> *Hello Kids!!!
> *



wut up mann, i'm working Anna is training


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Jan 19 2008, 11:17 AM~9733191
> *Hello Kids!!!
> *


hey daddy.... :wave:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

when is the next freeze camping trip


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 19 2008, 11:26 AM~9733240
> *wut up mann, i'm working Anna is training
> *


Chillin...just writing down my recipes for Brisket and Rib rubs... 
What yawl doing this weekend??


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 18 2008, 09:41 PM~9731004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jan 19 2008, 11:28 AM~9733252
> *hey daddy.... :wave:
> *


Hey mija... How's training going?
Ur sister wrote me yesterday... That was cool...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

off to work again :angry:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Jan 19 2008, 01:25 PM~9733879
> *Hey mija... How's training going?
> Ur sister wrote me yesterday... That was cool...
> *



eh it's all right thats cool shelly wrote you :thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

nice pics :thumbsup: hey alex i got a couple of pic i need to give you......i'll bring them next time though.....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

pics look good alex :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 17 2008, 08:37 PM~9722853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 19 2008, 09:16 PM~9736515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 17 2008, 09:24 PM~9723370
> *What up!
> This job sucks. I have to work sat n sun!
> *


x2 im here at work on my birthday :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 19 2008, 09:20 PM~9736532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so does PJ still own that car?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 20 2008, 02:58 PM~9739606
> *x2 im here at work on my birthday :angry:
> *


 :0 happy birthday!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 20 2008, 03:42 PM~9739807
> *so does PJ still own that car?
> *


yea u see the plaqe dont u :twak:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

[/quote]
Joe bring out the impala :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 20 2008, 02:34 PM~9740080
> *:0  happy birthday!
> *


 :biggrin: thanks


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 20 2008, 02:35 PM~9740084
> *yea u see the plaqe dont u :twak:
> *


they said he sold it to some guy that was goin to build him a garage :dunno:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 20 2008, 04:38 PM~9740098
> *:biggrin: thanks
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 20 2008, 04:39 PM~9740111
> *they said he sold it to some guy that was goin to build him a garage :dunno:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 20 2008, 01:58 PM~9739606
> *x2 im here at work on my birthday :angry:
> *



HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 20 2008, 03:39 PM~9740376
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE... :biggrin:
> *


  thanks bro


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 20 2008, 12:58 PM~9739606
> *x2 im here at work on my birthday :angry:
> *


*HAPPY BIRF DAY !! * :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Are 14s da new 13s? :dunno:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jan 20 2008, 09:21 PM~9742820
> *Are 14s da new 13s? :dunno:
> *


*WHAT ??*


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Alot of rides are sporting 14 wires,13 would've look more traditional.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jan 20 2008, 09:27 PM~9742857
> *Alot of rides are sporting 14 wires,13 would've look more traditional.
> *


*MAYBE THEY LIKE THE MONSTER TRUCK LOOK !! *:biggrin:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 18 2008, 05:21 PM~9729204
> *what's up homie.....how you been?? what are you working on now?.....preciate you lookin out for me man....let me know if you come across anything......
> *


I been aight. Jus working and trying to work on my car. Yea, i sold the truck. Some people scared of a truck, so imma come out with a car, on 13's, ready to hop. It's getting there. :0 I see you lifted your fleet. :thumbsup: You gonna be entering the wego tour? Imma try and be at most of them this year.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

I roll 14s on my big body cause my shit a highway hitter....all over texas rollin hittin dem shows... :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 20 2008, 01:58 PM~9739606
> *x2 im here at work on my birthday :angry:
> *


 yadhtrib yppah :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 21 2008, 12:00 PM~9745844
> *yadhtrib  yppah :0  :0
> *




X2 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 20 2008, 04:47 PM~9740832
> *HAPPY BIRF DAY !!   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 21 2008, 10:00 AM~9745844
> *yadhtrib  yppah :0  :0
> *


  thanks


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jan 20 2008, 09:27 PM~9742857
> *Alot of rides are sporting 14 wires,13 would've look more traditional.
> *


i roll 14s because i havent bought my 13s yet :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

73monte :wave: how was the show?
your car was lookin nice :nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 19 2008, 10:16 PM~9736515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

did you place?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 21 2008, 12:23 PM~9746385
> *did you place?
> *


1st :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 21 2008, 11:25 AM~9746403
> *1st :biggrin:
> *


  congrats
who else placed in the class?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 21 2008, 12:26 PM~9746412
> * congrats
> who else placed in the class?
> *


joe 3rrd


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: joe's impala came out clean


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 21 2008, 12:45 PM~9746573
> *:thumbsup: joe's impala came out clean
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

sallad si wohs txen eht


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 21 2008, 11:53 AM~9746640
> *sallad  si wohs txen eht
> *


what about salad?  
yall need to quit talkin in spanish in here


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 21 2008, 01:06 PM~9746721
> *what about salad?
> yall need to quit talkin in spanish in here
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

is not about salad
it says the next show is dallas

backword writing :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 21 2008, 12:31 PM~9746958
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> is not about salad
> ...


i know i was just playin


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 21 2008, 01:06 PM~9746721
> *what about salad?
> yall need to quit talkin in spanish in here
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 19 2008, 11:47 PM~9737091
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that would be easier....just pour in the menudo.... :biggrin: 

that would be the only way to get me to eat my greens


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

nappy birthday...miklo


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

What up Alex


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 21 2008, 04:06 PM~9748049
> *that would be easier....just pour in the menudo.... :biggrin:
> 
> that would be the only way to get me to eat my greens
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 21 2008, 05:01 PM~9748435
> *What up Alex
> *



What up


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 21 2008, 03:10 PM~9748067
> *nappy birthday...miklo
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 21 2008, 03:06 PM~9748049
> *that would be easier....just pour in the menudo.... :biggrin:
> *


x2 :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 21 2008, 12:06 PM~9746721
> *what about salad?
> yall need to quit talkin in spanish in here
> *


*NO ESTA HABLANDO ESPANOL , ESTA HABLANDO INGLES *!! :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 21 2008, 05:42 PM~9748764
> *NO ESTA HABLANDO ESPANOL , ESTA HABLANDO INGLES !!  :biggrin:
> *


que QUE


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 21 2008, 07:42 PM~9749292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam! Looking real good and shiny :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

HAPPY bIRFDAY MIKLO


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin: thanks


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jan 21 2008, 05:43 PM~9749304
> *Dam! Looking real good and shiny :biggrin:
> *


thanks  
my birthday gift to my self :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Miklo nice present!


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

:roflmao: nothing better than buying stuff for the ride :roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Happy Birthday Miklo! Nice present!!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 21 2008, 06:42 PM~9749292
> *
> 
> 
> ...



never got shit for my bithday :angry: 

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jan 21 2008, 05:49 PM~9749360
> *:roflmao: nothing better than buying stuff for the ride :roflmao:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 21 2008, 05:51 PM~9749366
> *Happy Birthday Miklo! Nice present!!
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 21 2008, 05:42 PM~9749292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*SOMEONE IS GETTING READY FOR THE SUMMER * :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 21 2008, 05:59 PM~9749450
> *SOMEONE IS GETTING READY FOR THE SUMMER   :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

DID ANYONE SEE ROCKY THIS WEEKEND???


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 21 2008, 07:16 PM~9749665
> *DID ANYONE SEE ROCKY THIS WEEKEND???
> *


t'ndid i


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 21 2008, 07:16 PM~9749665
> *DID ANYONE SEE ROCKY THIS WEEKEND???
> *


no he didnt show


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

nature is perverted :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 21 2008, 06:42 PM~9749292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

OUR TRIP TO LUBBOCK, NEW MEXICO,AND EL PASO








cotton.......








windmills.......
















some houses i grew up in lubbock (the projects)








our apartment movin on up... :biggrin: 








a feild were i hit a pot hole and crashed my mini bike  








the house we lived in








same cemetary as my sister and my uncle








prairie dowg!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

wow  thats old


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

1930'S








2008


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

^^^THE HIGHEST POINT IN TEXAS^^^
























































^^^DRIED UP OCEAN^^^


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

EL PASO 
















^^^STAR ON MOUNTAIN^^^
































^^^VIEW FROM HOTEL^^^
























^^^ANOTHER HOUSE I LIVED IN^^^
















^^^WORLDS LARGEST HARLEY DEALERSHIP^^^








^^^WORLDS LARGEST BEEF JERKY :biggrin: ^^^


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

^^^MORE WINDMILLS.......^^^








































OKAY IM DONE 
SORRY FOR ALL THE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 21 2008, 08:50 PM~9750053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 21 2008, 07:50 PM~9750053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


throwback :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

up


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 22 2008, 11:43 AM~9755239
> *up
> *


What Up Rob...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Jan 22 2008, 01:59 PM~9755980
> *What Up Rob...
> *


what up mayne...trying to set up a time to take that tv 4 ya


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 22 2008, 02:05 PM~9756027
> *what up mayne...trying to set up a time to take that tv 4 ya
> *


I was thinking of rolling by there yesterday... but didn't know if she
worked last night...But I said I rather wait, that way i know she'll get the TV from Anna and If she caught me putting in the TV, She might break it or something...
When are yawl thinking of going up there?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 22 2008, 03:00 PM~9756434
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i found my old broken camera and i was able to upload the pics from it, i had no idea what was on it
 old some pics from san antonio


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

san anto show....remember when..... :tears:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 22 2008, 04:47 PM~9757216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 21 2008, 06:42 PM~9749292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


150 nstalld


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 22 2008, 06:10 PM~9758320
> *150 nstalld
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 22 2008, 03:47 PM~9757216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn those tires were humongous  :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 22 2008, 03:47 PM~9757216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not the purple one you have now is it?!....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 22 2008, 06:33 PM~9758486
> *Thats not the purple one you have now is it?!....
> *


nah i had that one when i first joined knights


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

this is when they didnt like me


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 22 2008, 06:35 PM~9758499
> *nah i had that one when i first joined knights
> *


ooohhhh yyyeeaahh thats right!!....


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 22 2008, 06:19 PM~9758380
> *damn those tires were humongous   :biggrin:
> *


*WWW.4X4.COM* :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 22 2008, 08:13 PM~9758783
> *WWW.4X4.COM  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Jan 20 2008, 10:49 PM~9743052
> *I been aight. Jus working and trying to work on my car. Yea, i sold the truck. Some people scared of a truck, so imma come out with a car, on 13's, ready to hop. It's getting there. :0  I see you lifted your fleet. :thumbsup: You gonna be entering the wego tour? Imma try and be at most of them this year.
> *



i hear ya homie....you still workin on that regal??

yeah i lifted it...just a lil somethin to play with....nothing major.  ......i'm going to try and make as many shows as i can....but you know how that goes when you have kids....so we'll see....


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 22 2008, 08:37 PM~9758515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: we still dont like u :biggrin: 













jk :0


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Alejandro CHINGOW! :biggrin: How ya doin?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 23 2008, 10:59 AM~9763065
> *Alejandro CHINGOW!  :biggrin:  How ya doin?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

whats the damn deal yall ?? :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jan 23 2008, 01:46 PM~9763979
> *whats the damn deal yall ?? :biggrin:
> *


nuttin :0 :biggrin: whats hood peeps


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 23 2008, 02:59 PM~9764488
> *nuttin :0  :biggrin:  whats hood peeps
> *



What's hood????.....This:











Now that's HOOD! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 23 2008, 02:24 PM~9765033
> *What's hood????.....This:
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

did you end up goin to that concert last sat. night?


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 23 2008, 04:27 PM~9765058
> *did you end up goin to that concert last sat. night?
> *


Yes. I went. It was cool.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z058NRkA6Ss&feature=related


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jan 23 2008, 12:46 PM~9763979
> *whats the damn deal yall ?? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 23 2008, 03:49 PM~9765542
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z058NRkA6Ss&feature=related
> *


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

is sheetmetal good for a k.o.p pendent for a chain...is that what yall used for it


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 23 2008, 05:15 PM~9766143
> *is sheetmetal good for a k.o.p pendent for a chain...is that what yall used for it
> *


no, are you playin or being serious?


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 23 2008, 05:15 PM~9766143
> *is sheetmetal good for a k.o.p pendent for a chain...is that what yall used for it
> *


what???:loco: ....u mind as well use plastic! :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 23 2008, 06:15 PM~9766143
> *is sheetmetal good for a k.o.p pendent for a chain...is that what yall used for it
> *


:nono: :nono: :nono: .........silver n goold


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

GOIN HOME :wave:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 23 2008, 07:36 PM~9767242
> *GOIN HOME :wave:
> *


*PUES YA VETE !! * :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

Texas Chili Cook-Off



If you can read the whole story without tears of laughter running down

your cheeks than there's no hope for you. I didn't make it without tears.



Note: Please take time to read this slowly. If you pay attention to the

first two judges, the reaction of the third is even better.



For those of you who have lived in Texas, you know how true this is.

They actually have a Chili Cook-Off about the time the rodeo comes to town.

It makes up a major portion of the parking lot at the Astrodome. The notes

are from an inexperienced chili taster named Frank, who was visiting Texas

from the East Coast.



Frank: Recently, I was honored to be selected as a judge at a chili

cook-off. The original person called in sick at the last moment and I

happened to be standing there at the judge's table asking directions to the

Budweiser truck, when the call came in. I was assured by the other two

judges (native Texans) that the chilli wouldn't be all that spicy and,

besides, they told me I could have free beer during the tasting. So I

accepted.



Here are the scorecards from the event:



Chili #1 Mikes' Maniac Mobster Monster Chili



Judge #1 A little too heavy on the tomato. Amusing kick.

Judge #2 Nice, smooth tomato flavor. Very mild.

Judge #3 (Frank) Holy shit, what the hell is this stuff? You could

remove dried paint from your driveway. Took me two beers to put the flames

out. I hope that's the worst one. These Texans are crazy.



Chili #2 Arthur's Afterburner Chili



Judge #1 Smoky, with a hint of pork. Slight jalapeno tang.

Judge #2 Exciting BBQ flavor, needs more peppers to be taken seriously.

Judge #3 Keep this out of the reach of children. I'm not sure what I'm

supposed to taste besides pain. I had to wave off two people who wanted to

give me the Heimlich maneuver. They had to rush in more beer when they saw

the look on my face.



Chili #3 Fred's Famous Burn Down the Barn Chili



Judge #1 Excellent firehouse chili. Great kick. Needs more beans.

Judge #2 A beanless chili, a bit salt, good use of peppers.

Judge #3 Call the EPA. I've located a uranium spill. My nose feels

like I have been snorting Drano. Everyone knows the routing by now. Get

me more beer before I ignite. Barmaid pounded me on the back, now my

backbone is in the front part of my chest. I'm getting shit-faced from all

of the beer.



Chili #4 Bubba's Black Magic Chili



Judge #1 Black bean chili with almost no spice. Disappointing.

Judge #2 Hint of lime in the black beans. Good side dish for fish or

other mild foods, not much of a chili.

Judge #3 I felt something scraping across my tongue, but was unable to

taste it. Is it possible to burn out tastebuds? Sally, the barmaid, was

standing behind me with fresh refills. That 300 lb. bitch is starting to

look hot--just like this nuclear waste I'm eating. Is chili an

aphrodisiac?



Chili #5 Linda's Legal Lip Remover



Judge #1 Meaty, strong chili. Cayenne peppers freshly ground, adding

considerable kick. Very impressive.

Judge #2 Chili using shredded beef, could use more tomato. Must admit

the cayenne peppers make a strong statement.

Judge #3 My ears are ringing, sweat is pouring off my forehead and I can

no longer focus my eyes. I farted and four people behind me needed

paramedics. The contestant seemed offended when I told her that her

chilli had given me brain damage. Sally saved my tongue from bleeding by

pouring beer directly on it from the pitcher. I wonder if I'm burning my

lips off. It really pisses me off that the other judges asked to to stop

screaming. Screw those ********.



Chili #6 Vera's Very Vegetarian Variety



Judge #1 Thin yet bold vegetarian variety chili. Good balance of spices

and peppers.

Judge #2 The best yet. Aggressive use of pepper, onions and garlic.

Superb.

Judge #3 My intestines are now a straight pipe filled with gaseous,

sulfuric flames. I shit myself when I farted and I'm worried it will eat

through the chair. No one seems inclined to stand behind me except that

slut Sally. She must be kinkier than I thought. Can't feel my lips

anymore. I need to wipe my ass with a snow cone.



Chili #7 Susan's Screaming Sensation Chili



Judge #1 A mediocre chili with too much reliance on canned peppers.

Judge #2 Ho hum, tastes as if the chef literally threw in a can of chili

peppers at the last moment. I should take note that I am worried about

Judge #3. He appears to be in a bit of distress as he is cursing

uncontrollably.

Judge #3 You could put a grenade in my mouth, pull the pin, and I

wouldn't feel a thing. I've lost sight in one eye, and the world sounds

like it is made of rushing water. My shirt is covered with chili which

slid unnoticed out of my mouth. My pants are full of lava like shit to

match match my shirt. At least during the autopsy, they'll know what

killed me. I've decided to stop breathing. It's too painful. Screw it.

I'm not getting any oxygen anyway. If I need air, I'll just suck it in

through the 4-inch hole in my stomach.



Chili #8 Tommy's Toe-Nail Curling Chili



Judge #1 The perfect ending. This is a nice blend chili. Not too bold

but spicy enough to declare its existence.

Judge #2 This final entry is a good, balanced chili. Neither mild nor

hot. Sorry to see that most of it was lost when

Judge #3 passed out, fell over and pulled the chili pot down on top of

himself. Not sure if he's going to make it. Poor dude, wonder how he'd

have reacted to really hot chili.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 23 2008, 11:53 PM~9768590
> *Texas Chili Cook-Off
> 
> 
> ...





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FUNNY SHIT!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

A few pictures I took at the Hot Rod Show..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Jan 24 2008, 11:42 AM~9772579
> *A few pictures I took at the Hot Rod Show..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 24 2008, 06:00 PM~9775544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU BUILDING A HOT ROD ??


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 24 2008, 06:10 PM~9775637
> *YOU BUILDING A HOT ROD ??
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 24 2008, 07:12 PM~9775654
> *:yes:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :twak:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 4 2008, 07:37 PM~9609431
> *MIKLO
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwky7B7upRA&feature=related
> *


see, alex even gave me my own theme song :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 24 2008, 06:12 PM~9775654
> *:yes:
> *


WHAT IS IT ??


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 24 2008, 06:56 PM~9776092
> *WHAT IS IT ??
> *


nah i was joking im puting all that stuff on my mark VI


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

this is for u Alex
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yj9Fjo_mCHY&feature=related
:biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

The one about the chilli cook off judges is hilarious.............. :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 24 2008, 08:00 PM~9775544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam! Those are gonna be "LOUD AS HELL" fell sorry for your neighbors for the rest of winter,till the car warms up. :biggrin: put some headers and 2 1/2 exaughts from motor to da rear


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 24 2008, 01:00 PM~9772291
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I nutted *8 times* when I walked by this Impala! That's why the janitors came running over there..... :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Some I took with the Blackberry....cause I forgot the camera in the car. :biggrin: 




























This Mercury had an Impala steering wheel! :0


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 25 2008, 09:40 AM~9780223
> *I nutted 8 times when I walked by this Impala! That's why the janitors came running over there..... :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :twak:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin: 

I'm so bored here at work!!!! :uh:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*GEORGE'S HARLEY OWNER OF WILDTHING 2000 * :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 25 2008, 12:07 PM~9781049
> *
> 
> 
> ...



It was tight that he had the Special Thanks to Fernando on the display board.  

Fernando layed some clean ass paint back in the day. :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 25 2008, 10:15 AM~9781103
> *It was tight that he had the Special Thanks to Fernando on the display board.
> 
> Fernando layed some clean ass paint back in the day.  :thumbsup:
> *


*YEA DID , R.I.P FERNANDO REYNA ! *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 25 2008, 11:24 AM~9781162
> *YEA DID , R.I.P FERNANDO REYNA !
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel: R.I.P FERNANDO REYNA


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 25 2008, 02:24 AM~9779644
> *this is for u Alex
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yj9Fjo_mCHY&feature=related
> :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TAKE THIS HOE TO THE TOP!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 26 2008, 12:49 AM~9786980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell....it scrapes w/ just the driver :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 26 2008, 12:49 AM~9786980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell....it scrapes w/ just the driver :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jan 26 2008, 07:20 PM~9791832
> *hell....it scrapes w/ just the driver :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jan 26 2008, 08:20 PM~9791832
> *hell....it scrapes w/ just the driver :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


thats fucked up


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 27 2008, 01:16 AM~9793429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


get down on it! :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 26 2008, 01:41 AM~9786928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE HER :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 25 2008, 01:24 AM~9779644
> *this is for u Alex
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yj9Fjo_mCHY&feature=related
> :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> *


  ive never seen or heard that before, thats tight


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jan 25 2008, 06:49 AM~9780096
> *Dam! Those are gonna be "LOUD AS HELL" fell sorry for your neighbors for the rest of winter,till the car warms up. :biggrin: put some headers and 2 1/2 exaughts from motor to da rear*


 :biggrin: yeah i want to that would be nice


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 25 2008, 10:13 AM~9781090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I SEE YOU! :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=8H1BvYzR7eY&feature=related


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:nosad: http://youtube.com/watch?v=6O7Xpt-3AKU&feature=related :nosad: :roflmao:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Check out my Dads ride :biggrin







:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Miklo running 2 1/2s with flowmasters,350 :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

now it needs some stripes


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

My daily driver







uffin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

nice color, almost like the teal on my lincoln.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jan 27 2008, 06:29 PM~9798033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: clean.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

I'll post this for alex, He didnt know if he could post it up or not.


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Yeap man as soon as it clears up and I get my funds ready Im gonna hit you up!


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 27 2008, 08:32 PM~9798074
> *I'll post this for alex, He didnt know if he could post it up or not.
> 
> 
> ...


That looks real good.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

is that car in Austin?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 27 2008, 06:32 PM~9798074
> *I'll post this for alex, He didnt know if he could post it up or not.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: DAMN! you gettin down


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

We put power windows and shaved handles on it,pain in da ass!!


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 27 2008, 08:34 PM~9798094
> *is that car in Austin?
> *


Yeap,in the North Side


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

I KNOW ITS KIND OF EARLY BUT- WE ARE PLANNING A CRUISE AGAIN FOR APRIL 5TH, TEXAS RELAY AND HOT ROD WEEKEND. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

EVERYONE SHOULD COME OUT


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 27 2008, 08:41 PM~9798146
> *I KNOW ITS KIND OF EARLY BUT- WE ARE PLANNING A CRUISE AGAIN FOR APRIL 5TH, TEXAS RELAY AND HOT ROD WEEKEND. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> EVERYONE SHOULD COME OUT
> *


 :thumbsup: Count me in!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jan 27 2008, 06:43 PM~9798158
> *:thumbsup: Count me in!!!
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 28 2008, 12:03 AM~9800229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so you like it?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 28 2008, 01:06 AM~9800675
> *so you like it?
> *


hell yaa :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 

:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 27 2008, 08:41 PM~9798146
> *I KNOW ITS KIND OF EARLY BUT- WE ARE PLANNING A CRUISE AGAIN FOR APRIL 5TH, TEXAS RELAY AND HOT ROD WEEKEND. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> EVERYONE SHOULD COME OUT
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 27 2008, 07:32 PM~9798074
> *I'll post this for alex, He didnt know if he could post it up or not.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Good Alex.....Nice work Pablo!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:wave: april 5th gonna be hard to find parking on congress that night... couple hundred cars out there to cruise and park .. gotta get there early...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

do anybody know if that street charger thing works?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

are you back in austin?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 28 2008, 01:42 PM~9803014
> *are you back in austin?
> *


yea


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 28 2008, 12:36 PM~9802968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 28 2008, 12:36 PM~9802968
> *
> 
> 
> ...



my homeboy had it in his car, pretty much it helps keep the charge of your batteries, dont let them run dead, you can tell the difference cause he would hit da switch all da time and it never seemed like it was dead....if your lookin 4 one ,i think we have one around here...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

good amount of central texas shows....We will also be havin one on the tour, so i will keep yall posted as 2 when.... :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 28 2008, 05:48 PM~9805315
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-RWmwN45zQ <CLICK ON THIS FO SHO :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boCgR3u_bvQ&feature=related <THIS ONE TOO :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0KWIgP3zhs&feature=related <REMEMBER THIS ONE?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gOc9FoJsks&feature=related :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

My Myspace
My Stripes
My 1994 Lincoln Towncar on CarDomain
My 1994 Lincoln Towncar on LayItLow
^^^how did you do that (rename the links)???


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up everyone.. we should have a BBQ in march.. what does everyone say..


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 28 2008, 07:46 PM~9806479
> *My Myspace
> My Stripes
> My 1994 Lincoln Towncar on CarDomain
> ...



when you edit your sig. You but the phrase in the first set of the parenthasis (hope i spelled it right) followed by the website.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

hold up i got that wrong you put the phrase in the second set.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

My 1994 Lincoln Towncar on LayItLow 



your phrase


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 1 2008, 04:29 PM~9581665
> *WE NEED TO PLAN A BIG BBQ THIS YEAR
> *


impala_ss_in_atx
whats up everyone.. we should have a BBQ in march.. what does everyone say.. 

:yes: :yes:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

My 1994 Lincoln Towncar on LayItLow 



your phrase


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 28 2008, 06:52 PM~9806526
> *My 1994 Lincoln Towncar on LayItLow
> your phrase
> *


 :thumbsup: cool bro thanks, ive been tryin to figure that out forever


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 28 2008, 07:53 PM~9806535
> *whats up everyone.. we should have a BBQ in march.. what does everyone say..
> 
> :yes:  :yes:
> *



I would like to put my meat on yalls grill lol


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: PEACE OUT :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 28 2008, 07:46 PM~9806482
> *whats up everyone.. we should have a BBQ in march.. what does everyone say..
> *


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

What's up Knights and other Clubs in the ATX. Viejitos Rio Grande Valley Chapter will be hosting its 5th Anniversary Picnic in Weslaco, Tx. Free to the public and vehicle participants will be fed. We'll have a best of show vehicle, lowrider bicycle trophys. We're also planning a Hopping contest with cash to the best hopper. We'll have a DJ and live music and fun for the kids. Pass the word around and help us out. Gracias, Emilio President Viejitos RGV (956)458-6789. Alrato.


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 28 2008, 11:36 AM~9802968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it works like a amp 
runs off battery to charge hydro batteries


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

hope this helps 

http://www.streetcharger.com/streetcharger.asp


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 28 2008, 10:07 PM~9807983
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

"So you charge while you drive. No need to worry about overcharging. Street Charger has current limiting which will automatically convert to a trickle charge."
-street charger



well that is pretty awesome, finally something worthwhile....hydros are becoming more and more reliable..


also that is one clean ass install


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 29 2008, 12:40 AM~9809343
> *hope this helps
> 
> http://www.streetcharger.com/streetcharger.asp
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by almemgon_@Jan 28 2008, 10:17 PM~9809053
> *What's up Knights and other Clubs in the ATX.  Viejitos Rio Grande Valley Chapter will be hosting its 5th Anniversary Picnic in Weslaco, Tx.  Free to the public and vehicle participants will be fed.  We'll have a best of show vehicle, lowrider bicycle trophys. We're also planning a Hopping contest with cash to the best hopper.  We'll have a DJ and live music and fun for the kids.  Pass the word around and help us out.  Gracias, Emilio President Viejitos RGV (956)458-6789.  Alrato.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 29 2008, 12:54 AM~9810021
> *:0  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: uffin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 28 2008, 10:07 PM~9807983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 29 2008, 05:00 PM~9815308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


new trunk mural? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 29 2008, 06:30 PM~9815641
> *new trunk mural? :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :no:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

would this be hard to do


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 29 2008, 11:17 PM~9818723
> *would this be hard to do
> 
> 
> ...


4 u :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 29 2008, 10:17 PM~9818723
> *would this be hard to do
> 
> 
> ...


isnt that like ATXSS's


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 29 2008, 07:00 PM~9815308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: they have time for a pose.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 30 2008, 11:18 AM~9821497
> *4 u :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


never get my hands dirty.. i will pay someone


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 30 2008, 12:17 PM~9821921
> *isnt that like ATXSS's
> *



i dont think so


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

yes sir sure is like mineSS :biggrin: I wouldnt do it


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

\








NEW DATES


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 30 2008, 02:07 PM~9822717
> *never get my hands dirty.. i will pay someone
> *


pussy :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 30 2008, 03:29 PM~9823920
> *\
> 
> 
> ...





<span style=\'color:red\'>i think we should hit up the san marcos show instead of waco

...just wanted to throw that out there :dunno:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jan 30 2008, 02:20 PM~9822858
> *yes sir sure is like mineSS  :biggrin:      I wouldnt do it
> *


seen it on impalasuperstore.com


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 30 2008, 05:11 PM~9824304
> *i think we should hit up the san marcos show instead of waco
> 
> ...just wanted to throw that out there :dunno:
> *


y  Yall wanted to make the wego tour mandatory.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 30 2008, 05:19 PM~9824873
> *y   Yall wanted to make the wego tour mandatory.
> *


the original list didnt have san marcos and didnt have shows back to back one weekend after another if everybody is down to hit up all the new shows as well then thats cool


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

I have a preliminary schedule, but I would like to wait til it's finalized.....

Here are some that looked pretty much locked up....
3/16 - Dallas
5/4 - Austin
6/8 - Waco
6/22 - Houston
8/9 - Longview
9/14 - Austin
9/28 - Waco 
Late October / Early November - Tour Championship in Houston

There are about 4 other shows in works....we still want to go west, but haven't found a show that wants on yet...and we don't have the resources to do our own show out there. 

they added a bunch since the o.g. list


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jan 30 2008, 05:54 PM~9825205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: 
was that an edit in there?
j/p :biggrin:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

PAGE FO HUNNED!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

Some reason the pic will not post


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 30 2008, 06:50 PM~9825166
> *I have a preliminary schedule, but I would like to wait til it's finalized.....
> 
> Here are some that looked pretty much locked up....
> ...



has been changed


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 30 2008, 07:14 PM~9825413
> *
> 
> 
> ...



6/1 there will be a wego stop in san marcos


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 30 2008, 06:14 PM~9825404
> *has been changed
> *


do they have a set date yet???


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jan 30 2008, 06:19 PM~9825494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 30 2008, 07:30 PM~9825660
> *do they have a set date yet???
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: i got to hurry up and get home, its Melanie's birthday :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

love 73


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey guys hows it going it's almost time for me to go :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 30 2008, 07:30 PM~9825660
> *do they have a set date yet???
> *



:yes: ...from what i know, the dallas show is gonna be on april 27th...our show will be probably in august, which is gonna be added on the tour as soon as we get a set date...ill keep yall updated when i get more info.....


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jan 30 2008, 07:52 PM~9825887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

mean streets on may 3 at the expo


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

YO P


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jan 30 2008, 08:18 PM~9826128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what you know ab0ut that


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 30 2008, 07:44 PM~9825117
> *the original list didnt have san marcos and didnt have shows back to back one weekend after another if everybody is down to hit up all the new shows as well then thats cool
> *


U KNOW HOW MANY SHOWS RICK, ALEX AND I DID LAST YEAR? STEP IT UP! :0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 30 2008, 11:18 PM~9827918
> *U KNOW HOW MANY SHOWS RICK, ALEX AND I DID LAST YEAR? STEP IT UP! :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

CAN SOME ONE TELL ME WHAT YEAR AND MONTH THIS CAME OUT IN. GOTTA LOVE THE FLEETS :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

This chic is hella ugly! :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

cant go wrong with BLACK!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 31 2008, 12:59 AM~9828260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT HER ON SPEED DIAL! :0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 30 2008, 10:18 PM~9827918
> *U KNOW HOW MANY SHOWS RICK, ALEX AND I DID LAST YEAR? STEP IT UP! :0
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 31 2008, 11:41 AM~9831772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

how old are these mags?^^^


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 31 2008, 01:46 PM~9832225
> *how old are these mags?^^^
> *


96


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 31 2008, 12:25 AM~9827980
> *
> 
> 
> ...




damn ....... this chick is badass this pic will never get old.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

did they ever end up selling this car?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 31 2008, 06:33 PM~9834509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

TEST ISSUE 1 : 02-01-2008 

TOUR DATES 
TOUR NEWS 
ARE YOU READY?

The WEGO World Tour is back again for 2008!! This Year promises to be a 12-show tour wuth stops in Houston, Dallas, Victoria, Longview, Waco, Austin, and San Marcos TX. With over $13,000 in cash and prizes, this yea's tour will be even better than 2007! 

This year the tour kicks off at...

3RD ANNUAL TRUE EMINENCE SHOW
The True Eminence show will be an indoor-outdoor event at the 610 Arena located at Trading Fair 2 Flea Market. The show will feature a car show and concert. For more info call Chris T. (832) 876-1373





03/09-Houston TX :True Eminence Car Show @ 6-10 Arena

04/27-Dallas TX : 97.9 The Beat Car Show @ Dallas Conv. Cntr

05/04-Austin TX : Cinco de Mayo Car Show @ Travis Expo Cntr

TBA-Victoria TX : Victoria Car Show @ Victoria Community Cntr

06/01-San Marcos TX : Summer Car Show Explozion @ Hays County Civic Cntr

06/08-Waco TX : Summer Kick-Off Car Show & Concert @ Waco Conv. Cntr

06/22-Houston TX : Party 93.3 Car Show @ Reliant Arena

TBA-Dallas TX : Torres Empier Car Show @ TBA

08/09-Longview TX : Show & Shine Car Show @ Maude Cobb Conv. Cntr 

09/14-Austin TX : Fiestas Patrias @ Travis Expo Cntr

09/28-Waco TX : Showdown by the River @ Waco Conv. Cntr

TBA-Houston TX : Los Magnificos Car Show @ Reliant


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jan 31 2008, 10:32 PM~9837130
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 31 2008, 07:33 PM~9834509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why do what it?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

Dont worry rick you aint the only on up


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)




----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)




----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)




----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)




----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 31 2008, 10:21 PM~9837731
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


looks nice a big dog post them pics my sis in law
Of stell and her


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Feb 1 2008, 04:22 AM~9839371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Alex's truck :biggrin:


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

^^^^^^^ thats the only way 30s look good


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 1 2008, 01:24 PM~9841901
> *Alex's truck :biggrin:
> *


i wish


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Feb 1 2008, 03:22 AM~9839369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

for you rocky


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

http://www.slabcustoms.net/


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 1 2008, 07:50 PM~9844715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what up peeps


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

any body ridin' 2 nite?????


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Anyone in Austin have a spare adapter,right or left for sale?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Feb 2 2008, 09:19 PM~9851312
> *Anyone in Austin have a spare adapter,right or left for sale?
> *


damn i just sold mine last week


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

check it out freds old truck is lowider of the month for FEB


http://www.layitlow.com/members/PUMPED/


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Feb 2 2008, 09:19 PM~9851312
> *Anyone in Austin have a spare adapter,right or left for sale?
> *


anyone?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 3 2008, 02:31 AM~9853133
> *check it out freds old truck is lowider of the month for FEB
> http://www.layitlow.com/members/PUMPED/
> *


:0and its for sale!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 3 2008, 12:31 AM~9853133
> *check it out freds old truck is lowider of the month for FEB
> http://www.layitlow.com/members/PUMPED/
> *


 :0 thats crazy
it was kept up, it still looks the same


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 1 2008, 01:32 AM~9839252
> *why do what it?
> *


WHAT???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGjhYFVVb9U

^^^LOOK ALEX'S CAR AND TRINI


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaNrXtd24jQ
^^^MEAN STREETS BELTON :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

A Sneek-Peek at INDIVIDUALS*512*


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

One more! :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

the pats lost  :angry: :yessad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 3 2008, 04:01 PM~9856153
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGjhYFVVb9U
> 
> ^^^LOOK ALEX'S CAR AND TRINI
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

what up dogg


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

hey alex have you seen joes caddy yet?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Feb 3 2008, 10:56 PM~9858137
> *One more! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :0 wish i still had mine!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks big dawg what up kop


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Feb 4 2008, 08:42 AM~9860453
> *Thanks big dawg what up kop
> *


what up :wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Feb 4 2008, 09:42 AM~9860453
> *Thanks big dawg what up kop
> *


what up roc!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 3 2008, 09:09 PM~9858268
> *the pats lost   :angry:  :yessad:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Feb 3 2008, 08:56 PM~9858137
> *One more! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  i like the color combo


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

SUN. MARCH 30TH LOW LOW CAR SHOW CAMARGO PARK 12:00-8:00P $30 ENTRY FEE
BEST OF SHOW- $500


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 4 2008, 01:54 AM~9859789
> *hey alex have you seen joes caddy yet?
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 4 2008, 10:54 AM~9861405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the mark VI looks just like mine


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 4 2008, 12:54 AM~9859789
> *hey alex have you seen joes caddy yet?
> *


any pics???


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 4 2008, 11:20 AM~9861592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUqzesbQ4oM&feature=related :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzNkwBeU2Us&feature=related


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

saw the new knights 4 door linc out sat nite....down town looked like the damn tx relays...Slabs everywhere


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 4 2008, 01:59 PM~9861865
> *saw the new knights 4 door linc out sat nite....down town looked like the damn tx relays...Slabs everywhere
> *


yea the new guy is out rollin


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 4 2008, 11:59 AM~9861865
> *saw the new knights 4 door linc out sat nite....down town looked like the damn tx relays...Slabs everywhere*


damn i wish my car was ready, when im finally ready to cruise it will be too cold again


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 4 2008, 11:59 AM~9861865
> *saw the new knights 4 door linc out sat nite....down town looked like the damn tx relays...Slabs everywhere
> *


did you get your 22s?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 4 2008, 01:16 PM~9861968
> *did you get your 22s?
> *



on and rollin


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 4 2008, 12:26 PM~9862029
> *on and rollin
> *


same style and design as the 20s? :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 4 2008, 01:00 PM~9862244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so it was fun last night?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Techniques CC is having a car show june 22nd in arlington


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 4 2008, 02:35 PM~9862482
> *same style and design as the 20s?  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 4 2008, 01:44 PM~9862539
> *:yes:
> *


did you ever get those accuators- i think thats spelt right???


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 4 2008, 02:51 PM~9862586
> *did you ever get those accuators- i think thats spelt right???
> *



nope...dont know if im gonna do pop trunk...think more quality as apposed to what everybody else has....thinking paint and a double panel sunroof


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

:0 

Hey! Did anybody see that Fred Kelly's old truck is the ride of the month!


http://www.layitlow.com/members/PUMPED/


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Feb 4 2008, 05:03 PM~9864047
> *:0
> 
> Hey! Did anybody see that Fred Kelly's old truck is the ride of the month!
> ...


yeah, thats crazy


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 11 2007, 09:26 PM~7458299
> *YES SIRR, NOT ONLY AM I A MEMBER, IM ALSO THE PRESIDEENT
> *


throw back quote :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 4 2008, 06:50 PM~9864379
> *throw back quote :biggrin:
> *


STFU :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

how was the bbq yesterday?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 4 2008, 07:02 PM~9864466
> *how was the bbq yesterday?
> *


It was good. No leftovers and Lamark was here until 12:30. Didn't even watch Superbowl.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512+Feb 3 2008, 08:53 PM~9858102-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*JUST A SNEEK PEEK !! YOU'LL GET A CLOSE UP AT THE PARK THIS SUMMER !! *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 4 2008, 06:08 PM~9864502
> *It was good. No leftovers and Lamark was here until 12:30. Didn't even watch Superbowl.
> *


what! 
just chillin or what?

maybe i should start working sat. so i can get sundays off


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 4 2008, 10:38 AM~9861300
> *  i like the color combo
> *


*THNX ! *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 4 2008, 07:10 PM~9864516
> *what!
> just chillin or what?
> 
> ...


Going over classes and trophy count for our show and chillin. Lamark was doing laundry. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You should of came over after work.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512+Feb 3 2008, 08:53 PM~9858102-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*AND ITS ON 13'S !!!! NOT MICKEY THOMPSONS ! * :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 4 2008, 06:14 PM~9864539
> *Going over classes and trophy count for our show and chillin. Lamark was doing laundry. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 4 2008, 06:14 PM~9864539
> *Going over classes and trophy count for our show and chillin. Lamark was doing laundry. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: You should of came over after work.
> *


did yall get some of that figured out?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 4 2008, 07:16 PM~9864553
> *:roflmao:
> *


Should of came over after work.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 4 2008, 06:18 PM~9864565
> *Should of came over after work.
> *


yeah i know


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Feb 4 2008, 07:14 PM~9864542
> *AND ITS ON 13'S !!!! NOT MICKEY THOMPSONS !    :biggrin:
> *



does anybody have any pics of J'S old green cutty or his maroon le sabre?


all on d's :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 4 2008, 10:48 AM~9861366
> *SUN. MARCH 30TH LOW LOW CAR SHOW CAMARGO PARK 12:00-8:00P $30 ENTRY FEE
> BEST OF SHOW- $500
> *


too slow

j/k :biggrin: we should go to that one for sure


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

was that show pretty good last year?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 4 2008, 07:47 PM~9864796
> *was that show pretty good last year?
> *


nope that's the show where they put terry against rick because they missed classified everyone. and it don't end till 8.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 4 2008, 06:55 PM~9864841
> *nope that's the show where they put terry against rick because they missed classified everyone. and it don't end till 8.
> *


ooohhh they dont give out trophies until 8? 
i thought they entertainment stuff didnt end until 8


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 4 2008, 07:55 PM~9864841
> *nope that's the show where they put terry against rick because they missed classified everyone. and it don't end till 8.
> *



yes it did suck ass. only thing i can say is they females looked good


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 4 2008, 07:09 PM~9864945
> *yes it did suck ass. only thing i can say is they females looked good
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 4 2008, 06:55 PM~9864841
> *nope that's the show where they put terry against rick because they missed classified everyone. and it don't end till 8.
> 
> yes it did suck ass.
> *


so......i guess were not going? :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

goin home :wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 4 2008, 08:21 PM~9865052
> *so......i guess were not going? :roflmao:
> *



i am down to go. once everything is done to my car it will be show ready


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Feb 4 2008, 07:14 PM~9864542
> *AND ITS ON 13'S !!!! NOT MICKEY THOMPSONS !    :biggrin:
> *



but da 14s aint scared 2 hit da highway....bought in august 05, candied in january 06, full interior august 06, 70000 miles put on da 14s, last year 8 trophies all around texas, driven daily not sittin daily...oh you gonna be at da park this summer, will see you there....cruisin da atx da whole last year, never saw ur ride, did you just get it??????? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 5 2008, 10:57 AM~9869079
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 4 2008, 07:55 PM~9864841
> *nope that's the show where they put terry against rick because they missed classified everyone. and it don't end till 8.
> *



I think that was 2 yrs ago . This year is a big improvement . Looks like it will be bigger then last years . Just make sure to be there early becuase it always gets packed . :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Feb 5 2008, 10:12 AM~9869174
> *I think that was 2 yrs ago . This year is a big improvement . Looks like it will be bigger then last years . Just make sure to be there early becuase it always gets packed .  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 4 2008, 08:28 PM~9865764
> *i am down to go. once everything is done to my car it will be show ready
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 4 2008, 08:14 PM~9864539
> *Going over classes and trophy count for our show and chillin. Lamark was doing laundry. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: You should of came over after work.
> *


i thought it was 1:30 :roflmao: :roflmao: and i wasnt even done washin!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

SUN. MARCH 30TH LOW LOW CAR SHOW CAMARGO PARK 12:00-8:00P $30 ENTRY FEE
BEST OF SHOW- $500
WHICH ONE :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Techniques CC is having a car show june 22nd in arlington


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

FOR ANYONE WHO WANTS TO COME AND HANG OUT OR GET THEIR RIDE WASHED WE WILL BE HAVING A CAR WASH ON SAT. MARCH 15TH AT ADVANCED AUTO PARTS ON 7TH ST. AND PLEASANT VALLEY


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Feb 4 2008, 06:14 PM~9864542
> *AND ITS ON 13'S !!!! NOT MICKEY THOMPSONS !    :biggrin:
> *


roll them 13"s J, nice peek


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 5 2008, 02:13 AM~9868017
> *but da 14s aint scared 2 hit da highway....bought in august 05, candied in january 06, full interior august 06, 70000 miles put on da 14s, last year 8 trophies all around texas, driven daily not sittin daily...oh you gonna be at da park this summer, will see you there....cruisin da atx da whole last year, never saw ur ride, did you just get it??????? :biggrin:
> *


YOU CANT READ!!!! IT SAY SNEEK-PEEK.SO MY SHIT WAS NOT READY LAST YEAR!!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 5 2008, 11:02 PM~9873775
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Feb 5 2008, 08:54 PM~9873057
> *YOU CANT READ!!!! IT SAY SNEEK-PEEK.SO MY SHIT WAS NOT READY LAST YEAR!!!!!
> *



but how long have you had it??? ive been rollin atx 4 a while, never seen any of your rides out???? so since its ready this year, i guess ill see ya at da shows right...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 6 2008, 07:42 AM~9876310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Talked to BC and he's down!  :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 6 2008, 11:38 AM~9877425
> *Talked to BC and he's down!   :thumbsup:
> *


wwwhen  :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 11 2007, 10:01 PM~7458078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 6 2008, 12:41 PM~9877443
> *wwwhen   :thumbsup:
> *


U know! Aug!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

kinder girls gone wild.......


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 6 2008, 01:08 PM~9878288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 6 2008, 06:49 PM~9880197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i am down


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 5 2008, 04:57 PM~9871688
> *CAR SHOW- MARCH 30 SAN MARCOS HAYS COUNTY CIVIC CENTER
> 
> CARS
> ...


too late again... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 6 2008, 05:50 PM~9880209
> *i am down
> *


x2


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 6 2008, 06:52 PM~9880218
> *too late again... :biggrin:
> *


BUT I HAVE THE FLYER


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 6 2008, 06:15 PM~9880343
> *BUT I HAVE THE FLYER
> *


i know you win


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 6 2008, 12:54 PM~9877879
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 7 2008, 12:28 AM~9883286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oooo...dats nice! :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

yeah man that came out real good... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 7 2008, 02:44 PM~9886953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i miss that bike. i think i need to bring it out one last time for the Austin shows>


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 7 2008, 01:46 PM~9886970
> *i miss that bike. i think i need to bring it out one last time for the Austin shows>
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 7 2008, 02:47 PM~9886976
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

off to work peeps


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 7 2008, 02:03 PM~9887069
> *off to work peeps
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 7 2008, 12:47 PM~9886976
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


x2


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

FREE GANGSTER <CLICK


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

impala_ss_in_atx :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 7 2008, 04:45 PM~9888772
> *impala_ss_in_atx :wave:
> *


did the rest of your parts come in???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

MR. BOOMBASTIC <CLICK :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Knights Of Pleasure C.C. est.1994 <CLICK


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

1980 Lincoln Mark VI "Midknight Love" <CLICK


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

"ONLY THE STRONG SURVIVE" <CLICK


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 7 2008, 05:45 PM~9888772
> *impala_ss_in_atx :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 7 2008, 05:46 PM~9888782
> *did the rest of your parts come in???
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

26's DONE RIGHT :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 7 2008, 05:50 PM~9889336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those dont look like 26's


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ALL ON ME!... back in the day, i wanted a 5th on my old ride and everything


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TRIPPY EYE TRICK <YALL HAVE TO TRY THIS :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512+Feb 3 2008, 08:53 PM~9858102-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 6 2008, 10:28 PM~9883286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD ALEX !! *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 5 2008, 11:00 PM~9875060
> *but how long have you had it??? ive been rollin atx 4 a while, never seen any of your rides out????  so since its ready this year, i guess ill see ya at da shows right...
> *


*YOU'LL SEE IT THIS SUMMER !! MAKE SURE YOUR BATTERIES ARE CHARGED UP !! :biggrin: *


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*SUP RICK ! *


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Feb 7 2008, 10:48 PM~9891742
> *SUP RICK !
> *


nothing just chilling at work


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 7 2008, 11:00 PM~9892430
> *nothing just chilling at work
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Feb 7 2008, 10:36 PM~9890860
> *YOU'LL SEE IT THIS SUMMER !! MAKE SURE YOUR BATTERIES ARE CHARGED UP !!  :biggrin:
> *


he don't have any.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 7 2008, 08:09 PM~9889538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like that car. ALL ON YOU AND THE NEW GUY!!!!!! :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 7 2008, 06:08 PM~9888438
> *FREE GANGSTER <CLICK
> *


Does anyone know where i can get me a copy on Sunday Driver? Its a must have to my collection. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 8 2008, 10:44 AM~9894207
> *Does anyone know where i can get me a copy on Sunday Driver? Its a must have to my collection. :thumbsup:
> *


Never Mind Owned! :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

What up my peeps!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Feb 8 2008, 11:38 AM~9894604
> *What up my peeps!
> *


chillin what's upers


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 8 2008, 02:01 PM~9895633
> *chillin what's upers
> *


*Uppers *

street classification of any prescription or non prescription substance that is a CNS stimulant, common physical side effects of "uppers" are:

increased heart rate
anxiety
tingling
feeling "buzzed"

Amphetamines (speed)
Methamphetamines (meth)
Ecstasy
Ephedrine and Psudo-Ephedrine
Cocaine and Crack

:biggrin: :biggrin: 


Oh!! You asked what's up. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Feb 8 2008, 02:35 PM~9895917
> *Uppers
> 
> street classification of any prescription or non prescription substance that is a CNS stimulant, common physical side effects of "uppers" are:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Livin the Low Life to premer on the Speed Ch ON FEB 21 10:30PM ET/11:30PM PT


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..................crack.................


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Feb 8 2008, 03:02 PM~9896147
> *mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..................crack.................
> *


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 8 2008, 09:40 AM~9894176
> *he don't have any.
> *




YET..... :biggrin: ... i aint gonna run out there and hurry up on my setup, hell no, im redoin da LAC right now, and it will be out this year juiced, not any setup though, im gonna do it right, reinforcement, chrome, everything, but i will be on the WEGO Tour 4 another year, placed 2nd in Mild Custom on the tour, im goin after that first place though, gonna be hard, but ill be at all the shows.... :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 8 2008, 03:55 PM~9896439
> *YET..... :biggrin: ... i aint gonna run out there and hurry up on my setup, hell no, im redoin da LAC right now, and it will be out this year juiced, not any setup though, im gonna do it right, reinforcement, chrome, everything, but i will be on the WEGO Tour 4 another year, placed 2nd in Mild Custom on the tour, im goin after that first place though, gonna be hard, but ill be at all the shows.... :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: 

RIGHT ON! 

I finally found something bro!! Gonna pick it up after work!  uffin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

oh yeah, das cool, so what you end up findin???


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 8 2008, 08:40 AM~9894176
> *he don't have any.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

What Up


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

WHATS UP EVERYONE. I JUST GOT HOME FROM HOTBODY. I AM SO BORED


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 9 2008, 12:33 AM~9900122
> *WHATS UP EVERYONE. I JUST GOT HOME FROM HOTBODY. I AM SO BORED
> *


WHAT U COULDIN CALL NOBODY!!!!!! :angry: :0


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Feb 8 2008, 08:37 PM~9898727
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



you laughin so hard, but what do you have, supposedly a fleetwood, that i hear you have had for like 7 years, but you barely bustin out with it, its sittin with what looks like stock paint with da trim painted 2 match the top...big wow...and on sum 13s, with supposedly juice, i tell you what i aint buildin mine for nobody, i done had plenty of rides juiced up, and this one will be juiced, but not 4 you, im buildin it for show, REDOIN, that means it already is done, but doin it all over in somethin different, the interior, adding 2 da paint, gettin custom made rims, not just center golds, not that there is anything wrong with center golds, but sumone who talks alot should have sumthin that not everyone can have...i heard bout you callin people out but aint ever out ur damn self,sayin you got this and sayin you got that, but 2 scared 2 come out, well guess what, everyone on this thread knows me, and they know i be out every damn weekend, and not in just one city, i aint scared of any fuckin car out there, i dont ever take away from another persons ride, i give nothin but props, and i never said ur ride wasnt clean cause its pretty clean, but it aint so clean 2 talk shit homie....if you wanna test how clean your car is, bump your ride up 2 mild custom and we will test it whenever and wherever on the WEGO TOUR....  :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:|


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 9 2008, 05:44 AM~9901243
> *you laughin so hard, but what do you have, supposedly a fleetwood, that i hear you have had for like 7 years, but you barely bustin out with it, its sittin with what looks like stock paint with da trim painted 2 match the top...big wow...and on sum 13s, with supposedly juice, i tell you what i aint buildin mine for nobody, i done had plenty of rides juiced up, and this one will be juiced, but not 4 you, im buildin it for show, REDOIN,  that means it already is done, but doin it all over in somethin different, the interior, adding 2 da paint, gettin custom made rims, not just center golds, not that there is anything wrong with center golds, but sumone who talks alot should have sumthin  that not everyone can have...i heard bout you callin people out but aint ever out ur damn self,sayin you got this and sayin you got that, but 2 scared 2 come out, well guess what, everyone on this thread knows me, and they know i be out every damn weekend, and not in just one city, i aint scared of any fuckin car out there, i dont ever take away from another persons ride, i give nothin but props, and i never said ur ride wasnt clean cause its pretty clean, but it aint so clean 2 talk shit homie....if you wanna test how clean your car is, bump your ride up 2 mild custom and we will test it whenever and wherever on the WEGO TOUR....   :0
> *


*FIRST OF ALL IM NOT YOUR HOMIE !! AND WHY ARE YOU ASKING AROUND ABOUT ME ?? NO ONE IS FUCKING WITH CANDY ANYMORE OR WITH WHITE INTERIOR THAT SHIT IS PLAYED OUT THATS SOME 1995 TYPE OF SHIT ALONG WITH THE FAT WHITE WALLS !!! AND I NEVER SAID ANYTHING ABOUT YOUR RIDE UNTIL NOW ALL I SAID WAS MY SHIT WAS ON 13'S !! AND YOU GOT YOUR FELLINGS HURT !! AND STARTED BUMPING YOUR GUMS . THIS ISN'T MY ONLY PROJECT I HAVE A 99 2DR. TAHOE 4X4 WITH A LIFT KIT WITH SOME 22X14 KMC XD DIESEL , 1985 FLEETWOOD 2DR. FRAME OFF FULLY 90ED OUT FROM ENGINE,FRAME,INTERIOR COMPLETE . AND IM BUILDING A SHOP FOR MY SELF !! FUCK A CAR SHOW WHY THA FUCK WOULD I WANT TO PARK MY CAR AT A SHOW FOR ??*


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

you say you have this and you say you have that, but do you ever bring it out....


low ridin Mar 23 2006, 11:32 PM | | Post #4359 

INDIVIDUALS 4 LIFE

Posts: 699
Joined: May 2002
Car Club: INDIVIDUALS C.C.




QUOTE(atxhopper @ Mar 21 2006, 01:52 PM) 
Man, where's everybody at? Put down the paint gun, welder, crimpers, sander, wrench, or whatever you gots in your hand, take a break and let everybody know whats up. There must ba alot of cars coming out this year, everyboy's too busy these days to see what's up on LIL. I can't wait to see what comes out this summer. Take some pics. Let us have a sneak peek at it. 


GO TO THE PARK THIS SUMMER YOU'LL SEE !! 


--------------------

* 1985 2DR. FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM 
* HI-LOW CUSTOM HYDRAULICS 915-781-2107 




did you go...NO...

has anyone ever seen this ride you say you had...NO


low ridin Dec 30 2005, 11:19 PM | | Post #4259 

INDIVIDUALS 4 LIFE

Posts: 699
Joined: May 2002
Car Club: INDIVIDUALS C.C.




QUOTE(atxhopper @ Dec 30 2005, 05:52 PM) 
Now is a good chance to bring your car! You said it hits 60's right?? That's an even challange!


MY SHIT HIT'S LOW TO MID 50's . SINGLE GATE ON 13'S 155/80/13's . AND IT'S A CAR, NOT A TRUCK ON MONSTER TIRE'S . BIG DIFFERENCE 155/80/13 TO 205's . AND A CAR IS HEAVIER THAN A TRUCK !!!! NOT AN EVEN CHALLENGE . 


--------------------

* 1985 2DR. FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM 
* HI-LOW CUSTOM HYDRAULICS 915-781-2107 



first off homie, you said sumthin bout people ridin on mickey thompsons and talkin bout people rollin on 14s MAYBE THEY LIKE THE MONSTER TRUCK LOOK !! ...i was lettin you know the deal, and as far as us bein homies, i dont give a fuck, you can ask alot of people in here and they will probably tell you that im pretty cool, but im just sayin what needs 2 be said cause i hear all you do is bump ur gums...and as far as you talkin shit bout my Lac, go ahead, i didnt ever talk down on yours, i gave you your props, i was just lettin you know it aint super fuckin clean 2 get a big head about, so basically all you doin is HATIN....If you say candy is played out, then what da fuck, does ridin with stock paint mean you doin da damn thang??? You say fuck a car show, hell bring your shit out on da streets at least, stop bein behind this damn computer and let everybody see your shit, dont just roll 2 da corner store and say you doin da damn thang, you say you gonna be out at the park this summer, hell ill be on riverside 2nite if ya want, i dont give a fuck, i bring my shit out any damn day of the year, i dont just get on the computer and say im doin da damn thang, im out there anywhere rollin every damn weekend,.I rep my club 2 da fuckin fullest everywhere i go, and i dont ever take anything away from nobody, i just speak what needs 2 be spoken..... And all the bullshit is stoppin here, why am i gonna go any more with this if you aint ever gonna be out on da streets, or at shows or anywheres, dont just talk and say you doin da damn thang, prove it....


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

*come on now.. take that drama some where else.. no one wants to be reading that.. *

anyways its going down tonight,...


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

ive known 512 for over 10 yrs and hes had some of the nicest rides around. 
he was outhopping most guys at the whataburger scene in round rock back in the days.
he knows how to build cars. ive seen his rides and im sure whatever he brings out will be top notched.
to answer your question..yes ive seen his rides..


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 9 2008, 02:14 PM~9902930
> *you say you have this and you say you have that, but do you ever bring it out....
> 
> 
> ...


*IM NOT GOING TO ASK NOBODY ABOUT YOU !! I DONT GIVE A FUCK . YOU ASKING ABOUT ME !! NOBODY IS HATING, IF YOU LIKE THE MONSTER LOOK COOL !!! AND I NEVER SAID I WAS DOING THE DAMN THING , CHECK YOURSELF BEFORE YOU SPEAK !! FOR ALL YOU UNDER ACHIEVERS AND NON BELIEVERS . SEE YOU AT THE PARK !! *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 9 2008, 02:14 PM~9902930
> *you say you have this and you say you have that, but do you ever bring it out....
> 
> 
> ...


*OH YEA STOP STALKING ME !!! * :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 9 2008, 03:23 PM~9903157
> *ive known 512 for over 10 yrs and hes had some of the nicest rides around.
> he was outhopping most guys at the whataburger scene in round rock back in the days.
> he knows how to build cars. ive seen his rides and im sure whatever he brings out will be top notched.
> ...


*16 YRS TO BE EXACT !! THE HOMIE SPOOK, WHAT UP SPOOK , WHAT YOU WORKING ON ?? *


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Feb 9 2008, 03:40 PM~9903227
> *16 YRS TO BE EXACT !! THE HOMIE SPOOK, WHAT UP SPOOK , WHAT YOU WORKING ON ??
> *


got the 80 lincoln.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 9 2008, 03:45 PM~9903242
> *got the 80 lincoln.
> *


*WERE'S THE GLASSHOUSE ?? *


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Feb 9 2008, 04:32 PM~9903484
> *WERE'S THE GLASSHOUSE ??
> *


been looking for one..


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

yeah pablo got bored today at my house


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

I GOT GANGTER IN THIS BITCH REAL FAST! :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

I GOT GANGTER IN THIS BITCH REAL FAST! :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Feb 9 2008, 09:47 PM~9905143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Feb 9 2008, 09:47 PM~9905143
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING GOOD.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 10 2008, 01:10 AM~9906661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 10 2008, 02:10 AM~9906661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


maybe we should try to pre reg or should we just show up on sunday?????


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 10 2008, 11:08 AM~9908238
> *maybe we should try to pre reg or should we just show up on sunday?????
> *



i emailed them already. i hope they send me a pre reg form


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 9 2008, 11:58 PM~9906595
> *LOOKING GOOD.
> *


x2


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 9 2008, 03:00 PM~9903070
> *come on now.. take that drama some where else.. no one wants to be reading that..
> 
> 
> *


 :no: i do, it hasnt been that exciting in here for a long time j/k :biggrin: 
what up INDIVIDUALS*512* :wave: 
what up tito_ls :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 5 2008, 05:10 PM~9871789
> *FOR ANYONE WHO WANTS TO COME AND HANG OUT OR GET THEIR RIDE WASHED WE WILL BE HAVING A CAR WASH ON SAT. MARCH 15TH AT ADVANCED AUTO PARTS ON 7TH ST. AND PLEASANT VALLEY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

where is every one at???
Alex, are yall BBQing without me again


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

well it was nice talkin to my self today.......guess ill try again tomorrow


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 10 2008, 05:57 PM~9910011
> *where is every one at???
> Alex, are yall BBQing without me again
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 10 2008, 05:07 PM~9909731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TRASH!!!!!1 :uh: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 10 2008, 08:54 PM~9911074
> *well it was nice talkin to my self today.......guess ill try again tomorrow
> *


SHOULD HAVE WANT TO ALEX'S HOUSE EVERY BODY WAS THERE. I WANT LATE :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 10 2008, 11:21 AM~9908657
> *:no: i do, it hasnt been that exciting in here for a long time j/k :biggrin:
> what up INDIVIDUALS*512* :wave:
> what up tito_ls :wave:
> *


*QUE PASO MIKLO !! *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 10 2008, 04:57 PM~9910011
> *where is every one at???
> Alex, are yall BBQing without me again
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 10 2008, 11:28 PM~9912483
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :cheesy: 

Aww!! My ZOE!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 10 2008, 05:46 PM~9909948
> *:biggrin:
> *



whats up this is Miguel from Latin Style down here in Temple. remind me bout that carwash bro cuz i got short term memory n shit but i know iam down to come hang esp if its a sunny day cuz u never know in this weather. one day its 30 degrees and the next its 70... but iam sure a couple of us will be down to hit this up. is it a fundraiser or somethin? plz let me know... thanks bro


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

back in the day you are ugly :biggrin:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

what up


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

what up


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Feb 11 2008, 01:26 AM~9914086
> *what up
> *


 :wave:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

when did manuel get a girlfriend :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

where is the pic of us in the rain working on the monte


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Feb 11 2008, 01:31 AM~9914125
> *where is the pic of us in the rain working on the monte
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

how are you boy


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 11 2008, 01:31 AM~9914120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Feb 11 2008, 01:34 AM~9914147
> *how are you boy
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: ok


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

what was that joke thay told us that night


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Feb 11 2008, 01:41 AM~9914190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


updog :biggrin:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: ok


cool


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

updog


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 11 2008, 01:31 AM~9914120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHO IS THAT


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

whats updog


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 11 2008, 01:44 AM~9914214
> *WHO IS THAT
> *


 :twak: :guns:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 11 2008, 01:44 AM~9914214
> *WHO IS THAT
> *



 :buttkick: :werd: :loco:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

HEY TITO........HIT ME UP ON THE CENTRAL TEXAS LOWRIDER ASSOCIATION.......WENT TO AN HLC MEETING IN HOUSTON AND THE CHAIRMAN IS INTERESTED IN TALKING TO WHOEVER WAS IN CHARGE OF PUTTING THIS TOGETHER....  

IF ANYONE ELSE IS INTERESTED, PM ME....


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

try to go over if i dont work 73


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Feb 11 2008, 02:00 AM~9914291
> *try to go over if i dont work 73
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

so make some


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

mornin fellas


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Whats up Yall, if yall are really interested in the Central Texas Lowrider Association, then i am gonna be tryin 2 get everyone 2gether real soon...hit me up and let me know, so i will know whats the deal...thanx


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 11 2008, 02:54 AM~9914263
> *HEY TITO........HIT ME UP ON THE CENTRAL TEXAS LOWRIDER ASSOCIATION.......WENT TO AN HLC MEETING IN HOUSTON AND THE CHAIRMAN IS INTERESTED IN TALKING TO WHOEVER WAS IN CHARGE OF PUTTING THIS TOGETHER....
> 
> IF ANYONE ELSE IS INTERESTED, PM ME....
> *


YEA TITO NEED TO LET US KNOW MORE ON THAT TOO!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 11 2008, 01:22 AM~9914055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

*Feb. 23rd. *


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 11 2008, 10:50 AM~9915532
> *YEA TITO NEED TO LET US KNOW MORE ON THAT TOO!!!!
> *



is knights down 4 this?? let me know, im gonna try and put it 2gether real soon, i wanna rep hard 4 central texas on the tour....let me know whats up...if you need my number hit me up and ill give it 2 ya......

I was down there this weekend, cruisin riverside and downtown saturday, it was chill, except when sum idiots from sum new club down there started swangin and actin hard while i was cruising downtown...they kinda pissed me off cause they was just swangin like they didnt care...I was at the park yesterday and da same idiots came through swangin like that was still cool...so i left....saw rick was da only one out this weekend really....well yall hit me up and let me know whats up.... :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Feb 11 2008, 11:29 AM~9915782
> *Feb. 23rd.
> 
> 
> ...



whats da deal Flaco.....so was your homie interested in my homies 2 door???? I see you got ya a cutty....looks real clean....whats next 4 it???


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: miggy254, MiKLO, unique27, tito_ls

> Fast Reply

Show Smilies Pop Up Window · Open the Image Uploader
Enable email notification of replies | Enable Smilies | Enable Signature


whut it dew Tito :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 11 2008, 12:31 AM~9914120
> *
> 
> when did manuel get a girlfriend  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 i was thinkin the same thing :roflmao: 
thats crazy


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 11 2008, 01:47 PM~9916273
> *whats da deal Flaco.....so was your homie interested in my homies 2 door???? I see you got ya a cutty....looks real clean....whats next 4 it???
> *



dammit if if only the lincoln was ready but i doubt it. i wanna hit up some shows already cuz its been boring. still got alot of work to do. if anyone has some kids i can claim on income tax then hit me up :biggrin: just playing.. IRS might be reading this shit


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 11 2008, 01:52 PM~9916304
> *x2 i was thinkin the same thing :roflmao:
> thats crazy
> *



hey i want a girlfriend


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 10 2008, 07:06 PM~9911141
> *SHOULD HAVE WANT TO ALEX'S HOUSE EVERY BODY WAS THERE. I WANT LATE :biggrin:
> *


foreal???

i was just joking :tears:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 11 2008, 11:52 AM~9916304
> *x2 i was thinkin the same thing :roflmao:
> thats crazy
> *


not the girlfriend thing because he actually does :0 
i was talkin about how much he looks like alex


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 11 2008, 12:52 PM~9916306
> *dammit if if only the lincoln was ready but i doubt it.  i wanna hit up some shows already cuz its been boring.  still got alot of work to do.  if anyone has some kids i can claim on income tax then hit me up  :biggrin: just playing.. IRS might be reading this shit
> *



sup asshole... :biggrin: ..na just playin. whats da damn deal miggy......post sum of dem pics from yesterday at da hop in cameron......


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

we just had a guy check out of the hotel that checked in 9/28/2004 that guy stayed here for 4 years! :0


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Whats da damn deal KNIGHTS???? :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 11 2008, 11:58 AM~9916353
> *Whats da damn deal KNIGHTS???? :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 11 2008, 12:58 PM~9916350
> *we just had a guy check out of the hotel that checked in 9/28/2004 that guy stayed here for 4 years! :0
> *



DDDAAAAAMMMMMNNNNNN...... he must have had damn good rates....can i have the same rate as him... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

I SEE YOU GOT THE PRINTER HOOKED UP, NICE PICS ALEX!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

my homie reppin that UT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 11 2008, 01:01 PM~9916366
> *I SEE YOU GOT THE PRINTER HOOKED UP, NICE PICS ALEX!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 11 2008, 01:13 AM~9914003
> *
> 
> 
> ...




WHERE ALL THE HAIR GO....LOL....JUST KIDDIN G...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 11 2008, 12:00 PM~9916361
> *DDDAAAAAMMMMMNNNNNN...... he must have had damn good rates....can i have the same rate as him... :biggrin:
> *


X2 they dont even hook me up like that :angry: 
our rates are around $115.00 a night sometimes higher depending on the month, one of the guy's family members is our banker so he only paying $25.00 a night


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 11 2008, 01:04 PM~9916386
> *WHERE ALL THE HAIR GO....LOL....JUST KIDDIN G...
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

: tito_ls, 73monte, mac2lac, MiKLO

WHATS DA DAMN DEAL MIKE.....hey im down 4 sure 2 roll 2 H on da 24th....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 11 2008, 12:04 PM~9916386
> *WHERE ALL THE HAIR GO....LOL....JUST KIDDIN G...
> 
> 
> *


thats what i was saying, i was like "he sould do his hair like that again" and then i said "oh wait he cant" j/k gary :biggrin: i hope he doesnt ever read this


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 11 2008, 01:07 PM~9916405
> *thats what i was saying, i was like "he sould do his hair like that again" and then i said "oh wait he cant" j/k gary  :biggrin: i hope he doesnt ever read this
> *


 :yes: :yes: .....im gonna tell him.....lol.....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 11 2008, 01:04 PM~9916386
> *WHERE ALL THE HAIR GO....LOL....JUST KIDDIN G...
> 
> 
> ...


weight :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Los Magnificos 2006


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 11 2008, 11:44 AM~9916251
> *is knights down 4 this?? let me know, im gonna try and put it 2gether real soon, i wanna rep hard 4 central texas on the tour....let me know whats up...if you need my number hit me up and ill give it 2 ya......
> 
> *


 :yes:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 11 2008, 01:12 PM~9916429
> *weight :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *



LOL...yeah he told me he was smaller b4 KRISPY KREME..... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 11 2008, 12:14 PM~9916448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what year was this taken?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 11 2008, 01:16 PM~9916468
> *what year was this taken?
> *


1990 or so


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 10 2008, 10:34 PM~9913206
> *whats up this is Miguel from Latin Style down here in Temple.  remind me bout that carwash bro cuz i got short term memory n shit but i know iam down to come hang esp if its a sunny day cuz u never know in this weather.  one day its 30 degrees and the next its 70... but iam sure a couple of us will be down to hit this up.  is it a fundraiser or somethin? plz let me know... thanks bro
> *


 :thumbsup: 
yeah its a car wash benifit, yeah yall should all come down that way we can cruise that night


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

here ya go Miklo


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

is Tom still around???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 11 2008, 01:20 PM~9916494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 11 2008, 01:23 PM~9916516
> *is Tom still around???
> *


yeah, but he dont have the lincoln no more...he sold it and then the guy he sold it 2 got all da windows busted out, and then he sold it 4 cheap and aint seen it since....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 11 2008, 12:27 PM~9916536
> *yeah, but he dont have the lincoln no more...he sold it and then the guy he sold it 2 got all da windows busted out, and then he sold it 4 cheap and aint seen it since....
> *


  that sucks, what does have now?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

no low low... :nosad: :nosad: ....sum newer car on sum 18s designer....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 11 2008, 01:16 PM~9916468
> *what year was this taken?
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 11 2008, 12:31 PM~9916553
> *no low low... :nosad:  :nosad: ....sum newer car on sum 18s designer....
> *


is he still in the club?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls+Feb 11 2008, 12:44 PM~9916251-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's on then homie....hit me up and we'll roll out together....CADILLAC'N ON 610


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 11 2008, 01:34 PM~9916565
> *Let me know as soon as you gather a few President's approval. I'll see if I can get with Goofy about helping to get this going. First thing on the agenda would be a meeting place, Pres. and VP only attending, guidelines and expectations. We have been in the HLC for a few yrs now and I've made some really good friends.  Hope to be able to come down and meet more new friends.
> 
> Central Texas Lowrider Council---CTLC???
> ...



shit mike im already there










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 11 2008, 01:33 PM~9916561
> *is he still in the club?
> *



:nosad: :nosad: :nosad: ..na he got out a while back...he aint in2 rollin much anymore...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 11 2008, 01:22 PM~9916509
> *here ya go Miklo
> 
> 
> ...



how much and what does it come with? price with and without wheels/music if it has any......

hit me up tito......i'm interested


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 11 2008, 01:20 PM~9916494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 11 2008, 01:20 PM~9916494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.thekamikaze.com/main.html

Kamikaze car show- sat. october 11th Expo Center


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 11 2008, 01:47 PM~9916273
> *whats da deal Flaco.....so was your homie interested in my homies 2 door???? I see you got ya a cutty....looks real clean....whats next 4 it???
> *



Yeah...he was gonna call him this weekend. Haven't talked to him since this weekend. 

And yes....it is a clean Cutt.....Hopefully be flipped into a cleaner daily REAL soon.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 11 2008, 11:47 AM~9916273
> *whats da deal Flaco.....so was your homie interested in my homies 2 door???? I see you got ya a cutty....looks real clean....whats next 4 it???
> *


  another car???


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 11 2008, 05:35 PM~9917759
> * another car???
> *


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Feb 11 2008, 03:53 PM~9917907
> *
> *


any pics?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

damn..

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Dam! :rofl:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 11 2008, 06:25 PM~9918158
> *any pics?
> *


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

mmmmmmm....................................420..........................i forgot


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 11 2008, 05:09 PM~9918019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WANT TO PUT THIS ON MY CAR


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Feb 11 2008, 09:50 PM~9920389
> *mmmmmmm....................................420..........................i forgot
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 11 2008, 10:41 PM~9920822
> *I WANT TO PUT THIS ON MY CAR
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
--------------------
BIG RICK
KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE C.C.
"only the strong survives"
www.myspace.com/impala_ss_in_atx
"DO OR DO NOT. THERE IS NO TRY"


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 11 2008, 11:51 PM~9921604
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> --------------------
> BIG RICK
> ...



what????? i did not say i am going to try to put this on my car.. i said i want to put this on my car.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 11 2008, 02:22 PM~9916509
> *here ya go Miklo
> 
> 
> ...


ALL ON MIKLO! :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

THERE U GO MIKLO 1800 :biggrin: W/T OUT RIMS!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 12 2008, 01:35 AM~9922238
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DON'T BE A TEASE......GIVE INFO PLEASE......PM ME..... :biggrin:


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

my daily dime
a few pics of my noma



































i am currently bodydroppin it


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Feb 12 2008, 04:22 AM~9922359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 


I miss my S-10! I should have never traded it in for this POS Monte! Fucker's tranny is slippin and it's burning more oil than my '84 Regal! WTF! 

That's why I'm gonna stick with the old school G-Bodies!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 11 2008, 11:42 PM~9920830
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



Page 420...... uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

:tears: :tears: :tears: 










:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

whats up yall ? Have I been missing out on the cruising seen I have'nt been out in a whole minute ... ATX gonna do it big this summer ? Hope to see yall in the Streets soon


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 12 2008, 10:22 AM~9923007
> *whats up yall ? Have I been missing out on the cruising seen I have'nt been out in a whole minute ... ATX gonna do it big this summer ?  Hope to see yall in the Streets soon
> *



I hope everybody hits the streets of the ATX this summer.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

WHATS UP KNIGHTS.. I HAVE THE PRE REG FORM FOR THE MARCH 9TH SHOW. I WILL BE PRINTING ABOUT 30 OUT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 12 2008, 09:49 AM~9923121
> *WHATS UP KNIGHTS.. I HAVE THE PRE REG FORM FOR THE MARCH 9TH SHOW. I WILL BE PRINTING ABOUT 30 OUT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 12 2008, 02:47 AM~9922274
> *DON'T BE A TEASE......GIVE INFO PLEASE......PM ME..... :biggrin:
> *


that car is in MIAMI. Find it in the for sale forum


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 11 2008, 12:48 AM~9913855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 10 2008, 12:45 AM~9906513
> *HALF POINTS ON THE W.W.T.!
> <img src=\'http://www.losmagnificos.org/LMP/CincoFlyerFront.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> FULL POINTS ON THE W.W.T.!
> ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 12 2008, 09:49 AM~9923121
> *WHATS UP KNIGHTS.. I HAVE THE PRE REG FORM FOR THE MARCH 9TH SHOW. I WILL BE PRINTING ABOUT 30 OUT
> *


i talked to the guy that send me the pre reg forms and he told me the 1st 40 pre reg forms get a spot inside


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 11 2008, 08:42 PM~9918821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


For some reason when you get hit by a car your shoes always fall off. Hmmmm.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GP one_@Feb 12 2008, 11:52 AM~9923837
> *For some reason when you get hit by a car your shoes always fall off. Hmmmm.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Feb 12 2008, 02:22 AM~9922359
> *
> i am currently bodydroppin it
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 12 2008, 04:40 PM~9926245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


we need to do it like that this year


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Feb 11 2008, 01:25 AM~9914078
> *
> 
> 
> ...



















And you thought i looked ugly back in the day. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 12 2008, 04:42 PM~9926269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  i like it that color


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 12 2008, 04:40 PM~9926245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


were these all members??? :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

can you post these pics on the kop topic? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 12 2008, 05:52 PM~9926361
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 12 2008, 04:59 PM~9926444
> *can you post these pics on the kop topic? :biggrin:
> *


nevermind


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 12 2008, 05:59 PM~9926444
> *can you post these pics on the kop topic? :biggrin:
> *


have u lookd :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 12 2008, 05:02 PM~9926477
> *have u lookd :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: garcias


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 12 2008, 06:53 PM~9926383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Alex,What year was that? How long have you had the Monte?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Feb 12 2008, 05:55 PM~9926918
> *Alex,What year was that? How long have you had the Monte?
> *


i dont mean to speak for him or anything, but hes had that car since he was like 15- it was his first car


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 12 2008, 05:09 PM~9926521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice pic

trini looks exactly the same :roflmao:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 12 2008, 08:14 PM~9927127
> *i dont mean to speak for him or anything, but hes had that car since he was like 15- it was his first car
> *


Dam Thats a long time huh?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Feb 12 2008, 06:34 PM~9927297
> *Dam Thats a long time huh?
> *


 :yes: yeah, that would be pretty tight to still own your first ride


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 11 2008, 07:42 PM~9918821
> *
> 
> 
> ...



haha damn that ***** slid into home base frm bout 15 feet out :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

quote=mrouija,Feb 12 2008, 06:55 AM~9922605]
Also, please keep in mind we did do some minor revisions to the classification of cars....for more info, visit: 2008 WEGO Show Rules

Here are some pre-reg. forms:
True Eminence - March 9th - Houston, TX
Cinco De Mayo - May 4th - Austin, TX
Victoria Car Show - May 18th - Victoria, TX
Summer Kick-Off - June 8th - Waco, TX
[/quote]


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Damn Alex!! Them some old pics!!! Good ones though!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

I have pre reg forms for the followin car shows

True Eminence - March 9th - Houston, TX
Cinco De Mayo - May 4th - Austin, TX
Victoria Car Show - May 18th - Victoria, TX
Summer Kick-Off - June 8th - Waco, TX


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Feb 12 2008, 06:55 PM~9926918
> *Alex,What year was that? How long have you had the Monte?
> *


I've had the car since I was 15. I'll be 35 this year. That 1st pic was taken about 15 yrs. ago. The 2nd about 10 yrs. ago.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 12 2008, 05:58 PM~9926432
> *were these all members??? :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Harley i did on monday


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

looks real nice


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 12 2008, 06:00 PM~9926454
> *
> 
> 
> ...



the car was nice back then


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 12 2008, 05:52 PM~9926361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 12 2008, 05:35 PM~9926202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


best bud :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Feb 12 2008, 10:48 PM~9929312
> *best bud  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

lowrider bike i did



























[/quote]


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

its your turn to ride my hood


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Feb 12 2008, 10:50 PM~9929341
> *its your turn to ride my hood
> *


You'll always be my white trophy bitch. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Knights Of Pleasure C.C. will be having a car show August 17th (Sunday) at the Travis County Expo Center in Austin Texas

1st Annual "Back To School Bash" car show- put it on the calender biggrin.gif

we'll post a flyer soon- still working on it

if you have questions PM me- MiKLO
or Rick- impala_ss_in_atx



anyone intersted in vending at our show let me know


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

give credit where credit is due
nice ride ALEX :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

2 Members: tito_ls, betoooo!

betooooo.... :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 13 2008, 12:18 AM~9929639
> *Knights Of Pleasure C.C. will be having a car show August 17th (Sunday) at the Travis County Expo Center in Austin Texas
> 
> 1st Annual "Back To School Bash" car show- put it on the calender biggrin.gif
> ...


And Me!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

*This is a famous picture!*

:biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Is anybody planning on going to that little car show behind the Firestone on Ben White next weekend? Feb. 23rd.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Feb 13 2008, 08:57 AM~9931702
> *Is anybody planning on going to that little car show behind the Firestone on Ben White next weekend?  Feb. 23rd.
> 
> 
> ...


me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 13 2008, 10:42 AM~9931966
> *me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


SWEET!!! Me too...

So how ya been BROTHA!?! :biggrin: 

Hey, I got me another car! :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

im good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 13 2008, 10:42 AM~9931966
> *me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


x2


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 13 2008, 11:50 AM~9932356
> *x2
> *



Sweet! 

The dude that is throwing it called me last week asking me to help him out by spreading word about it. I'm suppose to meet up with them Friday.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 13 2008, 12:49 AM~9930941
> *And Me!
> *


and him :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Feb 13 2008, 07:57 AM~9931702
> *Is anybody planning on going to that little car show behind the Firestone on Ben White next weekend?  Feb. 23rd.
> 
> 
> ...


im down, my car will be on that side of town anyways


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Feb 13 2008, 08:57 AM~9931702
> *Is anybody planning on going to that little car show behind the Firestone on Ben White next weekend?  Feb. 23rd.
> 
> 
> ...



i am down


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

TOP OF THE MORNING TO U! :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

I JUST GOT DONE WATCHIN SUNDAY DRIVER. NOW I FEEL LIKE GOIN TO STEAL A TRANNY AND MOTOR :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

alex do you have any pics of my white nissan.... :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 13 2008, 12:34 PM~9933106
> *I JUST GOT DONE WATCHIN SUNDAY DRIVER. NOW I FEEL LIKE GOIN TO STEAL A TRANNY AND MOTOR :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 13 2008, 12:40 PM~9933139
> *alex do you have any pics of my white nissan.... :cheesy:
> *


have 2 look :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Feb 13 2008, 10:59 AM~9932421
> *Sweet!
> 
> The dude that is throwing it called me last week asking me to help him out by spreading word about it. I'm suppose to meet up with them Friday.
> *



Hey, can you ask him if he's going to have a "Special Interest" Category or something for Pedal Cars???


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Feb 13 2008, 12:46 PM~9933176
> *Hey, can you ask him if he's going to have a "Special Interest" Category or something for Pedal Cars???
> *



any plans on a neew pedal car?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 13 2008, 12:48 PM~9933198
> *any plans on a neew pedal car?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey i want some too!!!! :0 
but like this








or really like this








:biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Feb 13 2008, 01:46 PM~9933176
> *Hey, can you ask him if he's going to have a "Special Interest" Category or something for Pedal Cars???
> *



Yeah. I'll ask him when I meet up with him Friday.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

SouthsideLife- so are you going to fix up the cutty too?


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 13 2008, 02:13 PM~9933350
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hell...get you some good business card paper and you can make them on your computer. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Feb 13 2008, 02:23 PM~9933893
> *Hell...get you some good business card paper and you can make them on your  computer.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

has anyone ever seen this movie?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

SAT. MARCH 15th :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

who is all showing march 9th


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 13 2008, 07:49 PM~9935996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 13 2008, 07:49 PM~9935996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 13 2008, 05:49 PM~9935996
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 13 2008, 06:49 PM~9935996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


b4


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: good morning, man im at work early :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 13 2008, 07:49 PM~9935996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man!! When it happened he called me and said that he got into an accident. I was waiting for him to pick me up cause we were going to a concert. I thought he was playing around until I heard the sirens in the background. Man, I hauled ass. It happened right in front of Baby A's on IH35 and HWY 290. I got there from the Southside in 5min! Shit looked SICK! And that mothafucka was still saying, "ready to go to the concert? I'm still down to go!" Until he passed out from a concussion. LOL Crazy ass mothafucka!! 

Sure do miss that Lac. :tears:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 14 2008, 12:20 AM~9938347
> *b4
> 
> 
> ...



dayummmm she was beautiful too. iam sure he came back with something even harder though. i know how it feels. this happened last june just before the houston show. i wanted to cry 










and it use to look like this


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

this is my baby now


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> dayummmm she was beautiful too. * iam sure he came back with something* even harder though. i know how it feels. this happened last june just before the houston show. i wanted to cry


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> > dayummmm she was beautiful too. * iam sure he came back with something* even harder though. i know how it feels. this happened last june just before the houston show. i wanted to cry
> 
> 
> 
> o0o0o yall talkin bout Tino. my bad my bad see i didnt know him when he had that other lacc. hell yea he came back hard. i know him a lil bit through Tito and Gary... always see him at the car shows. get him and Gary together and you'll be laughing for hours... they a trip


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 14 2008, 11:09 AM~9941079
> *o0o0o yall talkin bout Tino.  my bad my bad see i didnt know him when he had that other lacc.  hell yea he came back hard.  i know him a lil bit through Tito and Gary... always see him at the car shows.  get him and Gary together and you'll be laughing for hours... they a trip
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Feb 12 2008, 03:41 PM~9924889
> *Yes squid I can make what you want into reality here's a little tasty taste
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

i got MORE news from NYBC! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 14 2008, 12:09 PM~9941613
> *i got MORE news from NYBC! :biggrin:
> *


ccall me


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 14 2008, 02:01 PM~9941980
> *ccall me
> *


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

man i am tired


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

man I don't know where the hell this came from............


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Feb 14 2008, 08:00 AM~9940149
> *Man!! When it happened he called me and said that he got into an accident. I was waiting for him to pick me up cause we were going to a concert. I thought he was playing around until I heard the sirens in the background. Man, I hauled ass. It happened right in front of Baby A's on IH35 and HWY 290. I got there from the Southside in 5min! Shit looked SICK! And that mothafucka was still saying, "ready to go to the concert? I'm still down to go!" Until he passed out from a concussion. LOL Crazy ass mothafucka!!
> 
> Sure do miss that Lac.  :tears:
> *


yeah i remember that day, i was on my way to the meeting and i saw it, he was at the park the very next day with PJ and was joking around about it and saying how he was yelling at the paramedics for cutting his brand new shirt in half and choking him with the neck brace :roflmao: that dude is crazy


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Feb 14 2008, 01:21 PM~9942507
> *man I don't know where the hell this came from............
> 
> 
> ...


thats real???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Feb 14 2008, 01:21 PM~9942508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did you ever here the story on this?

the photogapher who took this pic felt so guilty for not helping the kid that he killed him self

they said that he followed the kid for a while, and that the kid was so sick that he could only crawl a couple of feet and would just stop and curl up like that, he couldnt help the kid because of all the diseases, and he didnt want to sit and wait for him to die so he just took the pic and ran off
:tears: sad.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 14 2008, 04:05 PM~9942785
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHA!!! Check out my neph! I gotta show him this one!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 14 2008, 11:16 AM~9940624
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 14 2008, 04:21 PM~9942896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT! Check out Alex in them SPECS! LOL :biggrin: 

And my damn sock! FUCKIN ELASTIC! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Feb 14 2008, 03:25 PM~9942928
> *WHAT! Check out Alex in them SPECS! LOL  :biggrin:
> 
> And my damn sock! FUCKIN ELASTIC!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao: i hate when that happens


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 14 2008, 04:30 PM~9942960
> *
> 
> 
> ...




OMG!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Not the EX! HAHAHAHA!!! You know I saw her the other day at Walmart. She's changed! All Hot Topic chick!! LOL 

Keep the throw back pics coming Alex!!! Bringing back GOOD memories!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

..primco


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 14 2008, 04:46 PM~9943046
> *
> 
> 
> ...












:biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 14 2008, 04:46 PM~9943046
> *
> 
> 
> ...












:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Feb 14 2008, 03:52 PM~9943080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*WILD TOYZ CUSTOMS IS OPEN FOR BUSINESS . HE HAS A TOPIC ON LOWRIDER GENERAL .*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 14 2008, 02:41 PM~9942637
> *did you ever here the story on this?
> 
> the photogapher who took this pic felt so guilty for not helping the kid that he killed him self
> ...



man miklo you made me sad with the story thanks alot....................lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 14 2008, 10:09 PM~9945729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean truck,who's is that? :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Feb 14 2008, 09:20 PM~9945843
> *Clean truck,who's is that? :thumbsup:
> *


It was my brothers. He don't have it anymore. :tears:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 14 2008, 10:29 PM~9945912
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Man! I loved those tires! Triumphs II! 

And my Crown Mirages!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 14 2008, 04:30 PM~9942960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn flaco had hair! :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 14 2008, 12:53 PM~9941478
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :yes:
> *



i guess you know what i mean.. speaking of Gary, man now i want some krispy kream donuts


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Feb 14 2008, 04:21 PM~9942893
> *Nice!  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks bro. iam tryin to get alot of shit done to it for this year's wego tour. i just put in a system with 2 15s, 4pack of 6x9s, and a flipdown. i also ordered the fender trim and just waiting on having the car polished and buffed out cuz the paint is really dull on it, was like that when i got it. so if anyone knows how to do that let me know cuz i really need to bring the shine back on it. iam also bout to get some 14" colored rims hopefully by the end of the month. i doubt ill be ready by the houston show though cuz i got bills up the ass. i told tito i wanted to hit up that car wash that Knights of Pleasure is having but i think iam gonna be sitting on my stocks by then =( but ill see yall at the upcoming shows though. hopefully we can get this Central Texas Lowrider Association rolling... that'll help make this summer even more enjoying


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 14 2008, 09:12 PM~9945763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 15 2008, 12:17 AM~9946788
> *thanks bro.  iam tryin to get alot of shit done to it for this year's wego tour.  i just put in a system with 2 15s, 4pack of 6x9s, and a flipdown.  i also ordered the fender trim and just waiting on having the car polished and buffed out cuz the paint is really dull on it, was like that when i got it.  so if anyone knows how to do that let me know cuz i really need to bring the shine back on it.  iam also bout to get some 14" colored rims hopefully by the end of the month.  i doubt ill be ready by the houston show though cuz i got bills up the ass.  i told tito i wanted to hit up that car wash that Knights of Pleasure is having but i think iam gonna be sitting on my stocks by then =( but ill see yall at the upcoming shows though.  hopefully we can get this Central Texas Lowrider Association rolling... that'll help make this summer even more enjoying
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 15 2008, 12:17 AM~9946788
> *thanks bro.  iam tryin to get alot of shit done to it for this year's wego tour.  i just put in a system with 2 15s, 4pack of 6x9s, and a flipdown.  i also ordered the fender trim and just waiting on having the car polished and buffed out cuz the paint is really dull on it, was like that when i got it.  so if anyone knows how to do that let me know cuz i really need to bring the shine back on it.  iam also bout to get some 14" colored rims hopefully by the end of the month.  i doubt ill be ready by the houston show though cuz i got bills up the ass.  i told tito i wanted to hit up that car wash that Knights of Pleasure is having but i think iam gonna be sitting on my stocks by then =( but ill see yall at the upcoming shows though.  hopefully we can get this Central Texas Lowrider Association rolling... that'll help make this summer even more enjoying
> *



:thumbsup: 

I predict that this summer is gonna be OFF THE MOTHAFUKIN CHAIN! :biggrin:


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

Nice pics KOP keep em coming thanks for the memories


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 13 2008, 12:48 PM~9933198
> *any plans on a neew pedal car?
> *


We're working on the ideas for the new one (for my Baby Grandson), his daddy and I will be putting that one together, but not for this show, maybe the Sept 16th show. My dad should be bringing his power wheel out for the Cinco de Mayo show. It's like a 37 ford power wheel dedicated in memory of my two baby nieces who passed. Paint and mural have been done, just need to put the car back together... Also looking for another pedal car for my new baby due in september.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Feb 15 2008, 10:45 AM~9948586
> *We're working on the ideas for the new one (for my Baby Grandson), his daddy and I will be putting that one together, but not for this show, maybe the Sept 16th show. My dad should be bringing his power wheel out for the Cinco de Mayo show. It's like a 37 ford power wheel dedicated in memory of my two baby nieces who passed. Paint and mural have been done, just need to put the car back together...  Also looking for another pedal car for my new baby due in september.
> *



Hey bro...I talked to the dude that's throwing the show Feb. 23rd. He is looking into adding a Special Intrest class. But if they don't, I think they were gonna add you to the bike class. But I gave him some ideas.  Lets see what they come up with. You should still bring it out bro!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 14 2008, 06:20 PM~9944122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Feb 15 2008, 10:26 AM~9948848
> *Hey bro...I talked to the dude that's throwing the show Feb. 23rd. He is looking into adding a Special Intrest class. But if they don't, I think they were gonna add you to the bike class. But I gave him some ideas.    Lets see what they come up with. You should still bring it out bro!
> *


Yea we'll still take it out there and see what happens...

Thanks for the Info..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 14 2008, 10:10 PM~9945741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that was one bad ass elco


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Feb 15 2008, 09:32 AM~9948244
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> I predict that this summer is gonna be OFF THE MOTHAFUKIN CHAIN!  :biggrin:
> *



yea i think so too cuz seems like alot of people around here are getting their income tax checks and using it on building up their rides. they're like man screw my kids i need some rims haha but yea you know wha i mean. you gonna be on the wego tour? if at some of the shows they dont let you show just cuz you didnt preregister then just do this to em :twak: or :machinegun: n iam sure they'll let ya in


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

did any of you guys see the new lowrider mag?

Rocky's cousin mark got his new bike in there :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 14 2008, 05:20 PM~9944122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 15 2008, 04:39 PM~9951392
> *did any of you guys see the new lowrider mag?
> 
> Rocky's cousin mark got his new bike in there :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

im at work untill 2:00pm tomorrow :0 

i came in at 4:00, i have to do shuttle runs every 30 min  

it sucks, but i get like $600.00 extra on my next pay check :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 15 2008, 04:50 PM~9951973
> *im at work untill 2:00pm tomorrow  :0
> 
> i came in at 4:00, i have to do shuttle runs every 30 min
> ...


- the shuttle stops at 1:00a and starts again at 6:00a so ill get some sleep


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

take this hoe to the top!!!!...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Feb 15 2008, 09:55 PM~9953873
> *take this hoe to the top!!!!...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i havent been on here this late in a long time :biggrin:


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 16 2008, 12:31 AM~9954580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i can dig it


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 15 2008, 05:39 PM~9951392
> *did any of you guys see the new lowrider mag?
> 
> Rocky's cousin mark got his new bike in there :0
> *


ur LATE!!!!!! :buttkick:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 16 2008, 12:19 AM~9955037
> *ur LATE!!!!!! :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

damn i was really late :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what up knights :wave: guess who's 21....... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Feb 16 2008, 09:54 AM~9956832
> *what up knights :wave: guess who's 21....... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
rob
happy b-day knightsgirl21


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 16 2008, 10:30 AM~9957164
> *:biggrin:
> rob
> *


x2






















happy b-day :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

still at work................


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 16 2008, 11:42 AM~9957212
> *still at work................
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

got to do a shuttle run 

be right back :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Feb 16 2008, 09:54 AM~9956832
> *what up knights :wave: guess who's 21....... :biggrin:
> *


Happy Birthday Mija....Now you can buy me some beer.... :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

thanks guys..... i feel so loved :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: i finally get to go home


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

damn its a lovely sunny day outside... feels like July que no? anyone down to barbeque? i got 2 dollars on it


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Feb 16 2008, 01:12 PM~9957366
> *Happy Birthday Mija....Now you can buy me some beer.... :biggrin:
> *



Happy Birthday girl. you was that close to being a valetines baby awwww. like the homeboy said, now you can take the trips to the liquor store while the guys chill at home and watch the game .. iam just playin.. hope you get to enjoy your day though


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: back at work again, 21 hours of over time :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

how was the sweet?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 16 2008, 02:54 AM~9956043
> *It's official, the date is April 27th INSIDE the Dallas Convention Center.  We were a little worried about doing it outside, so we got the Convention Center (Halls A-C)
> 
> Pre-Registration Form
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 13 2007, 06:13 AM~7467928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i miss my car :tears: :biggrin: 
i talked to your uncle today he said it should be ready in a couple of days


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

my homeboy is tryin 2 sell his fleetwood...here is a couple of pics, pm me if anyone interested....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

^^^clean^^^


:wave: goin home finally, now i can get some damn sleep :biggrin:


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 17 2008, 03:17 PM~9964167
> *my homeboy is tryin 2 sell his fleetwood...here is a couple of pics, pm me if anyone interested....
> 
> 
> ...


Pm Sent


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Tito,How much? :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 17 2008, 03:10 PM~9964128
> *i miss my car :tears:  :biggrin:
> i talked to your uncle today he said it should be ready in a couple of days
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

anyone feel like hittin up XTC? iam bored


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

im but i work south and only have an hour for lunch


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Feb 17 2008, 11:51 PM~9967945
> *im  but i work south and only have an hour for lunch
> *



always time for t!tt!es :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 14 2008, 09:14 PM~9945777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


unique27


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 18 2008, 10:25 AM~9970255
> *unique27
> *


that was his old truck?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 18 2008, 11:51 AM~9970425
> *that was his old truck?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 14 2008, 09:13 PM~9945772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MiKLO


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

^^^ :biggrin: ^^^


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

is it cool if we work on my car at your house next sun.?

i need to get all the stuff this week, as far as the bushings do you know every thing that i need? - im goin to get all new bushings


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 18 2008, 12:11 PM~9970562
> *is it cool if we work on my car at your house next sun.?
> 
> i need to get all the stuff this week, as far as the bushings do you know every thing that i need? - im goin to get all new bushings
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

bushings:

A frame 
control arm
sway bar
in link

can you think of any others?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 18 2008, 07:47 AM~9969306
> *always time for t!tt!es :biggrin:
> *



x25


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 18 2008, 12:50 PM~9970829
> *x25
> *


flyer??????????????????


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 18 2008, 12:48 PM~9970814
> *bushings:
> 
> A frame
> ...


tierod


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 18 2008, 12:32 PM~9971083
> *tierod*


  thank you :biggrin: 

A frame 
control arm 
sway bar 
in link
tie rod 

any more???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 18 2008, 12:29 PM~9971066
> *flyer??????????????????
> *


x25 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

did you end up going to the t- shirt place on fri?
i still need to get you my shirts :biggrin: 

any word on any sponsors?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 18 2008, 02:03 PM~9971224
> *did you end up going to the t- shirt place on fri?
> i still need to get you my shirts  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 18 2008, 01:29 PM~9971066
> *flyer??????????????????
> *


almost done. i bring it to the meeting saturday.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Mike Tyson´s first 11 KO´s of Career


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 18 2008, 01:25 PM~9971361
> *almost done. i bring it to the meeting saturday.
> *


  are you going to do the show on sat?

did you need any pics for the flyer, or do you got all that?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 18 2008, 01:07 PM~9971253
> *:nosad:  :nosad:
> *


yeah me neither  

i did talk to a couple of people and places that sounded interested, i think since it is so far away they cant give me an answer just yet. The people who were intersted were- tire & wheel, austin area customs (mag), my pinstriper, discount car sterio, and island audio. I still have a list of about 30 others that i still need to talk to.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hey flaco, would you happen to have Ralph's number?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 18 2008, 02:29 PM~9971392
> *  are you going to do the show on sat?
> 
> did you need any pics for the flyer, or do you got all that?
> *


what time do we have to meet up?? where is the car show at?


i did not put anyones picture on the flyer.. tomorrow i will post one up.. 

if anything i can put alex's car on the flyer


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 18 2008, 01:41 PM~9971470
> *what time do we have to meet up?? where is the car show at?
> i did not put anyones picture on the flyer.. tomorrow i will post one up..
> 
> ...


the show starts at 1:00, we can meet up around 11:00 at alex's- if thats cool with him, or we could meet up at my house- thats cool with me :biggrin: 

the show is at firestone on ben white


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Feb 13 2008, 07:57 AM~9931702
> *Is anybody planning on going to that little car show behind the Firestone on Ben White next weekend?  Feb. 23rd.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Does anyone know how to get a hold of James (ice house grillz) or Shane's new number i think he would be interested in sponsoring


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

any of yall down to come to my GRAND OPENING, its goin to be some time in April


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

^^^could be sooner, but im so lazy^^^


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

hey miklo, you do realize that you have TS kinda highlighted out of texas snow....TS also stands for Texas Syndicate, which is a prison gang, and usually all they wear is longhorn clothes....... :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hey tito, do you know if your audio shop would be intersted in sponsoring our car show?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

how much are booth spaces?? where is it gonna be at?? We are having a Car show August 24th down here in Temple that is apart of the WEGO Tour, will be added 2 the calendar, Jon is printing them now....Its gonna be at the Frank Mayborn Center, its gonna be an indoor/outdoor show...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 18 2008, 04:15 PM~9972000
> *hno:  yall got my back...right? :ugh:
> *



uhm uhm. and who r u again...lol..jk...dont worry, i know people that ride with them.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 18 2008, 03:15 PM~9972003
> *how much are booth spaces?? where is it gonna be at??  We are having a Car show August 24th down here in Temple that is apart of the WEGO Tour, will be added 2 the calendar, Jon is printing them now....Its gonna be at the Frank Mayborn Center, its gonna be an indoor/outdoor show...
> *


its on the 17th of august, booth spaces are $200.00, expo center, yall can do some promoting at our show  

i thought yall were getting your december show on the tour???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 18 2008, 03:17 PM~9972010
> *uhm uhm. and who r u again...lol..jk...dont worry, i know people that ride with them.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

ill let ya know whats up, ill check in2 it and get back at ya, is it suppose 2 be a good turnout?? na, the december show is just for the toys 4 tots thing, plus the tour is over by then..... this show is just 2 have a big show, we r tryin 2 make it a real good one....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 18 2008, 03:28 PM~9972073
> *ill let ya know whats up, ill check in2 it and get back at ya, is it suppose 2 be a good turnout??  na, the december show is just for the toys 4 tots thing, plus the tour is over by then..... this show is just 2 have a big show, we r tryin 2 make it a real good one....
> *


i hope so, so far so good 
 make sure to have a purple lincoln category :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

takin note, purple lincoln category... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ....ok we r a go...lol....we r having the classes that are apart of the Wego tour..did you win in austin when you entered???


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

well gotta go meet up with gary down here....ill holla at ya lata...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 18 2008, 03:50 PM~9972219
> *well gotta go meet up with gary down here....ill holla at ya lata...
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 18 2008, 03:45 PM~9972193
> *takin note, purple lincoln category... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ....ok we r a go...lol....we r having the classes that are apart of the Wego tour..did you win in austin when you entered???*


no.  
and thats why i need you to help me out- well while we're at it you can go ahead make it " 80's street purple lincoln with a 5th wheel" ........i probably still wont place :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 18 2008, 04:07 PM~9971947
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 18 2008, 05:07 PM~9971947
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure Gary will be the first one in line!!! :roflmao: 







Then me..... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 18 2008, 02:25 PM~9971361
> *almost done. i bring it to the meeting saturday.
> *


I need it before then. So I can talk and get an estimate from the trophy people.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 18 2008, 09:48 PM~9974726
> *I need it before then. So I can talk  and get an estimate from the trophy people.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

who you gettin trophies from


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 18 2008, 05:17 PM~9972010
> *uhm uhm. and who r u again...lol..jk...dont worry, i know people that ride with them.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



so they're a car club now?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Feb 18 2008, 10:33 PM~9974524
> *I'm sure Gary will be the first one in line!!!  :roflmao:
> Then me..... :biggrin:
> *



Gary will have to fight me to be first in line.. i got the munchies homez haha unless he just gives me some donuts and ill be happy wit that


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

looks like theres alot going on. man i wanted to go to that show this saturday but i doubt i can make it. unless i just go to check it out and maybe cruise saturday night. so who's having the show in august? is that the back to school bash yall were talkin about?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

looks like theres alot going on. man i wanted to go to that show this saturday but i doubt i can make it. unless i just go to check it out and maybe cruise saturday night. so who's having the show in august? is that the back to school bash yall were talkin about?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 18 2008, 04:07 PM~9971947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i will be there.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 18 2008, 10:59 PM~9975524
> *looks like theres alot going on.  man i wanted to go to that show this saturday but i doubt i can make it.  unless i just go to check it out and maybe cruise saturday night.  so who's having the show in august?  is that the back to school bash yall were talkin about?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 18 2008, 05:57 PM~9972267
> *no.
> and thats why i need you to help me out- well while we're at it you can go ahead make it " 80's street purple lincoln with a 5th wheel" ........i probably still wont place :roflmao:
> *


just juice it and u wont have to worry about what class ur be in cause u'll be with the lowriders :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 19 2008, 10:06 AM~9977822
> *just juice it and u wont have to worry about what class ur be in cause u'll be with the lowriders :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 18 2008, 10:07 PM~9975622
> *i will be there.
> *


yeah, you still need to come get you a 32oz :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 19 2008, 09:06 AM~9977822
> *just juice it and u wont have to worry about what class ur be in cause u'll be with the lowriders :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Feb 18 2008, 09:47 PM~9975389
> *who you gettin trophies from
> *


i think we're still going with tees by lee


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i know this is a lil off the topic but if anyone has a hook up on optima batteries iam in need of one.. preferably a yellowtop but a red one will be fine. just been having problems with this system i had installed and my lights deam bad even with a capacitor and i cant even turn on my flipdown when i have my music up. so if you know where i can get one cheaper then wha they go for at the store drop me a pm or something.. i appreciate it :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

whats da damn deal miggy.....another thing that might help, put an extra battery in the back with an isolator, your system will hit a lot harder...


here are a few better pics of my homeboys lac for sale..i got a few more so if interested pm me... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

try http://www.jcwhitney.com/autoparts/Product...0010587/c-10114


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 19 2008, 11:24 AM~9978583
> *try http://www.jcwhitney.com/autoparts/Product...0010587/c-10114
> *


are these cheaper?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 19 2008, 11:23 AM~9978579
> *whats da damn deal miggy.....another thing that might help, put an extra battery in the back with an isolator, your system will hit a lot harder...
> here are a few better pics of my homeboys lac for sale..i got a few more so if interested pm me... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


yeah i had an extra batt. in my old car and it helped alot, no dimming and hit alot harder


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 19 2008, 01:23 PM~9978579
> *whats da damn deal miggy.....another thing that might help, put an extra battery in the back with an isolator, your system will hit a lot harder...
> here are a few better pics of my homeboys lac for sale..i got a few more so if interested pm me... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


price? mileage?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 19 2008, 01:27 PM~9978617
> *yeah i had an extra batt. in my old car and it helped alot, no dimming and hit alot harder
> *



but that doesnt damaga my alternator? cuz i have been thinking of doing that too. maybe get 2 optimas one for the front and one to put in the trunk. but iam not sure if then ill need a bigger alternator


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

it might be better 2 upgrade your alternator....so what you doin miggy??


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 19 2008, 01:27 PM~9978617
> *yeah i had an extra batt. in my old car and it helped alot, no dimming and hit alot harder
> *


by the way wha kind of system did you have in your car? mine's not even top of the line shit. it sounds nice though i just feel like its draining the fuck out of the battery. everything i got is quantum audio. 2 15's a 3000w amp 4pack 6x9s and door speakers. along with a indash and a flip down. but the flipdown cuts off when i turn the music up. it was flickering bad at first with the car on and it would be clear when the car was off. alot of people told me it was getting destortion cuz the wires were ran along together with the power cable to the amp. so i had them move it a lil and it helped it alot but it still has lines in it. what sucks though is i cant be banging and have my screen on at the same time


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 19 2008, 01:46 PM~9978720
> *it might be better 2 upgrade your alternator....so what you doin miggy??
> *



nothing just bullshittin on here and on myspace. my stomach hurts so iam bout to go take a shit. so whats up with wrapping my back dash.. give me a price on how much you think that'll costs. and any news on starting up the lowrider association? the guys from 1st class were asking me bout it. we should all get together soon and have a meeting n talk about it before the summer gets here


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

quantum is good stuff...why you think im runnin quantum in da lac...i had all pioneer, but i replaced it cause the quantum sounds better...maybe you should see if a video amplifier will improve the screen....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

yeah i seen you was on myspace also...the council thing is gonna come soon...ive been super busy...the show is gonna be august 24th at the mayborn center, we need 2 find big sponsors, if we do then we might see about bringin a big act 2 perform, got the prices on a few...hit me up


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 19 2008, 01:55 PM~9978763
> *quantum is good stuff...why you think im runnin quantum in da lac...i had all pioneer, but i replaced it cause the quantum sounds better...maybe you should see if a video amplifier will improve the screen....
> *



hey Tito i bet you feel bad cuz Fidel Castro stepped down as President today in Cuba.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 19 2008, 01:55 PM~9978763
> *quantum is good stuff...why you think im runnin quantum in da lac...i had all pioneer, but i replaced it cause the quantum sounds better...maybe you should see if a video amplifier will improve the screen....
> *



hey Tito i bet you feel bad cuz Fidel Castro stepped down as President today in Cuba.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

no shit....what da hell you doin, watching the news...lol....if we can find sum good sponsors, then we might be able 2 bring slim thug,zro, chingo, or trae....try and find sum sponsors..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 18 2008, 05:45 PM~9972193
> *takin note, purple lincoln category... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ....ok we r a go...lol....we r having the classes that are apart of the Wego tour..did you win in austin when you entered???
> *



i want a piece of that lincoln category :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 19 2008, 02:06 PM~9978820
> *no shit....what da hell you doin, watching the news...lol....if we can find sum good sponsors, then we might be able 2 bring slim thug,zro, chingo, or trae....try and find sum sponsors..
> *



yea let me see wha i can come up with. i know this stereo shop in temple that might be interested


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 19 2008, 01:06 PM~9978823
> *i want a piece of that lincoln category  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



you cant :twak: :twak: ...its our show.... :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 19 2008, 01:07 PM~9978835
> *yea let me see wha i can come up with.  i know this stereo shop in temple that might be interested
> *



shut up....lol...they are gonna have a booth there...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

tito ck your pm loco :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 19 2008, 11:24 AM~9978583
> *try- http://www.jcwhitney.com/autoparts/Product...0010587/c-10114
> *


miggy254 did you check these out?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 19 2008, 03:00 PM~9979134
> *miggy254 did you check these out?
> *



yea thats bout the same price they are at advance autoparts and at auto zone. i would love to get a red top for under the hood and a yellow top for the trunk. they say that the yellow top are the best ones when you need high voltage for lights or a stereo system. i should be able to get that red top one next week hopefully. theres so much shit i still gotta get done before i hit up the first show. hopefully ill be done by april and can make it to that 97.9 show in Dallas cuz i know iam not gonna be done by the Htown show in march..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 19 2008, 02:31 PM~9979600
> *yea thats bout the same price they are at advance autoparts and at auto zone.  i would love to get a red top for under the hood and a yellow top for the trunk.  they say that the yellow top are the best ones when you need high voltage for lights or a stereo system.  i should be able to get that red top one next week hopefully.  theres so much shit i still gotta get done before i hit up the first show. hopefully ill be done by april and can make it to that 97.9 show in Dallas cuz i know iam not gonna be done by the Htown show in march..
> *


  yeah thats the one im shootin for


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

:wave: ...ill be at em all :biggrin: .....what yall up 2????


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 19 2008, 04:37 PM~9979634
> *:wave: ...ill be at em all :biggrin: .....what yall up 2????
> *



iam just here gettin ready to go to work. i go in at 4 today..i gotta try to get another cell phone tomorrow. the one i got fucked up on me sunday. it just keeps turning on and off by itself. i didnt even drop it or anything. Miklo you got a pic of your ride? i wanna check it out .. well i better get going. ill just back on here when i get off tonight. yepa yepa yepa


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 19 2008, 02:37 PM~9979634
> *:wave: ...ill be at em all :biggrin: .....what yall up 2????
> *


hows your car coming along?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 19 2008, 03:52 PM~9979774
> *hows your car coming along?
> *



i havent had much time 2 mess with it...i ordered rims already, they should be in soon...im takin it 2 my homeboy 2 start on the new top, and maybe new insides...then in a few weeks, sic out of houston should be rollin down here 2 stripe it....how bout you??


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 19 2008, 02:48 PM~9979732
> *iam just here gettin ready to go to work. i go in at 4 today..i gotta try to get another cell phone tomorrow.  the one i got fucked up on me sunday.  it just keeps turning on and off by itself.  i didnt even drop it or anything.  Miklo you got a pic of your ride? i wanna check it out .. well i better get going.  ill just back on here when i get off tonight.  yepa yepa yepa
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 19 2008, 02:59 PM~9979836
> *i havent had much time 2 mess with it...i ordered rims already, they should be in soon...im takin it 2 my homeboy 2 start on the new top, and maybe new insides...then in a few weeks, sic out of houston should be rollin down here 2 stripe it....how bout you??
> *


im still waiting to get it back, we're converting it over to 4bbl, with a new carb and intake, this weekend we're starting on the front end, as soon as thats done im dropping it off with my painter for a week or two, then im goin to throw some 13's on it  

hey if everything goes to plan i should be getting my rims and tires next month how do i go about getting my tires shaved?

do i give them to you, or do we both go up there???


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 19 2008, 04:09 PM~9979919
> *im still waiting to get it back, we're converting it over to 4bbl, with a new carb and intake, this weekend we're starting on the front end, as soon as thats done im dropping it off with my painter for a week or two, then im goin to throw some 13's on it
> 
> hey if everything goes to plan i should be getting my rims and tires next month how do i go about getting my tires shaved?
> ...



so you goin chrome or gold or what kind of 13s you goin?? your car gonna suck up sum gas :biggrin: .....so what you doin 2 da front end??? you gonna repaint it or what?? either way, either you give em 2 me and hit me up with a lil gas money, or we can roll down there...dont matter..just let me know... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 19 2008, 03:18 PM~9979986
> *so you goin chrome or gold or what kind of 13s you goin??  your car gonna suck up sum gas :biggrin: .....so what you doin 2 da front end??? you gonna repaint it or what??  either way, either you give em 2 me and hit me up with a lil gas money, or we can roll down there...dont matter..just let me know... :biggrin:
> *


probably all chrome- that way i dont have to mess with another wheel for the 5th, yeah i know a 351 with a 4 bbl and 13's, im goin to have to get another job :biggrin: well thats were the snow cone stand comes in handy that will be my gas money :roflmao: 

we're putting on the chrome undies with new bushings and all that stuff 

we are pretty much finishing up the paint, he's goin to paint some spots and reclear the whole car again- right now it only has like 2 coats of clear we are goin to add like 4 or 5 more


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 19 2008, 04:09 PM~9979919
> *im still waiting to get it back, we're converting it over to 4bbl, with a new carb and intake, this weekend we're starting on the front end, as soon as thats done im dropping it off with my painter for a week or two, then im goin to throw some 13's on it
> 
> hey if everything goes to plan i should be getting my rims and tires next month how do i go about getting my tires shaved?
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 19 2008, 04:33 PM~9980485
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *











you dont like that look?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

tito, tom's were shaved right???


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 19 2008, 04:09 PM~9979919
> *im still waiting to get it back, we're converting it over to 4bbl, with a new carb and intake, this weekend we're starting on the front end, as soon as thats done im dropping it off with my painter for a week or two, then im goin to throw some 13's on it
> 
> hey if everything goes to plan i should be getting my rims and tires next month how do i go about getting my tires shaved?
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :werd: :werd: :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin: ...thats the way 2 roll.. :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 19 2008, 05:38 PM~9980509
> *tito, tom's were shaved right???
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 19 2008, 05:38 PM~9980509
> *tito, tom's were shaved right???
> *


Don't get them shaved. Buy the raised white wall. Your too lazy to keep them white. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 19 2008, 05:40 PM~9980522
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :werd:  :werd:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ...thats the way 2 roll.. :biggrin:
> *











 shaved suck


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 19 2008, 05:41 PM~9980536
> *Don't get them shaved. Buy the raised white wall. Your too lazy to keep them white. :biggrin:
> *



but those aint fat enough... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 19 2008, 05:47 PM~9980572
> *but those aint fat enough... :biggrin:
> *


Yea but they stay white. And don't turn yellow like a yuk mouth. :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 19 2008, 04:41 PM~9980536
> *Don't get them shaved. Buy the raised white wall. Your too lazy to keep them white. :biggrin:
> *


i bet if you go to your uncles house they'ed be white right now, i may be lazy but i always keep em clean tire brite with a brillo :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 19 2008, 05:46 PM~9980566
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:nono: ...
























































:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 19 2008, 04:41 PM~9980536
> *Don't get them shaved. Buy the raised white wall. Your too lazy to keep them white. :biggrin:
> *


id rather do that, but arent those hard to come by and real expensive?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 19 2008, 05:49 PM~9980591
> *Yea but they stay white. And don't turn yellow like a yuk mouth. :biggrin:
> *



all you need is a sos pad and sum bleach white and your good 2 go... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 19 2008, 05:54 PM~9980632
> *id rather do that, but arent those hard to come by and real expensive?
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeIf3DOdvSE
 raised :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

:biggrin: shaved against brand new white carpet :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 











and it was driven down 2 the show in Houston :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 19 2008, 05:54 PM~9980629
> *:nono: ...
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

oops sorry that was waco, brand new carpet still


this is houston, 3rd show with the carpet :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 15 2008, 03:17 PM~9702384
> *thats when you had the gangster whites
> *


raised
yeah i rember :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

alex, where did you get yours from?

they are hard to find right?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 19 2008, 06:10 PM~9980745
> *alex, where did you get yours from?
> 
> they are hard to find right?
> *


I don't remember where I got them from, but shorty's in Houston might have them.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

have you heard from your uncle?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

if your not busy on friday do you think we could go by there?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 73monte, *Jthang98*, tito_ls

> Fast Reply

Show Smilies Pop Up Window · Open the Image Uploader
Enable email notification of replies | Enable Smilies | Enable Signature


Where's my dollar? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 19 2008, 06:17 PM~9980783
> *if your not busy on friday do you think we could go by there?
> *


what time


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 19 2008, 05:22 PM~9980809
> *what time
> *


morning??? i wanted to get ahold of your brother mark and see if he can help me install a new gear box, that way i can drive it to the show on sat.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

are you goin to display at that show?


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 19 2008, 05:20 PM~9980798
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 73monte, Jthang98, tito_ls
> 
> ...


ill give it to u at the meeting 
what time again and place


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao: i had to do it with my eyes closed because the smoke was killing me :roflmao:


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 19 2008, 07:23 PM~9981298
> *
> 
> 
> ...



miklo??????????????

let me see your playing with sausage, had your eyes closed, tongs and a knife.................yeah


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 19 2008, 06:40 PM~9980980
> *are you goin to display at that show?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


> *morning??? i wanted to get ahold of your brother mark and see if he can help me install a new gear box, that way i can drive it to the show on sat.*


Yea but he won't be there. And Mark you have to get a hold of because were suppose to take my car to a muffler shop on Friday. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n13K5BWZBP4


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 19 2008, 07:03 PM~9980699
> *oops sorry that was waco, brand new carpet still
> this is houston, 3rd show with the carpet :biggrin:
> 
> ...



hey i like them shampain glasses you got there buddy... i wonder where u got thoses from? and i dont even get any donuts =(


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 19 2008, 12:37 PM~9978674
> *but that doesnt damaga my alternator? cuz i have been thinking of doing that too.  maybe get 2 optimas one for the front and one to put in the trunk.  but iam not sure if then ill need a bigger alternator
> *



you don't need all that shit homie....you know what.....let me talk to my homie at cac and see what he will charge you to redo all that shit....sounds like a bad install if you ask me....i'm the one that told you about moving the wires.....did you replace the cable from the deck to the tv like i said? the only time you need extra batteries is if you are running high powered equipment.....for what you have, you could get a bigger output alternator and capacitor and be fine.....as far as distortion.....cable problems......power cable run next to ground or rca jacks will do that every time....hit me up again if you need help homie....


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

what sup alex....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

1what sup LilBoyBlue


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

chit not much just chillin at da casa 
ayy ya going 2 have ay 3wheel class at ya show?....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Feb 20 2008, 11:26 AM~9986229
> *chit not much just chillin at da casa
> ayy ya going 2 have ay 3wheel class at ya show?....
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

already 
:thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

how does the flyer look?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 19 2008, 08:11 PM~9982286
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> Yea but he won't be there. And Mark you have to get a hold of because were suppose to take my car to a muffler shop on Friday. :biggrin:
> *


who wont be there?

headers???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 20 2008, 10:56 AM~9986407
> *how does the flyer look?
> *


looks good :thumbsup: 

is it possible to do a back ground picture???

like one of the cars or the plaque?

the "pre reg." looks real nice (real professional)


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 20 2008, 12:10 PM~9986480
> *looks good :thumbsup:
> 
> is it possible to do a back ground picture???
> ...



i was going to do that.. but i think it will cost more money to do. printing wise.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i think we're doin move in untill noon, and then the show noon to 5:00


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 20 2008, 12:13 PM~9986508
> *i think we're doin move in untill noon, and then the show noon to 5:00
> *


on the paper it said 11 am. that is why i put that.. i can change it. it is not hard. i want to see what the club wants


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 20 2008, 12:13 PM~9986508
> *i think we're doin move in untill noon, and then the show noon to 5:00
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


> *on the paper it said 11 am. that is why i put that.. *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 20 2008, 11:40 AM~9985966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


we need to know if it's a bike, car, truck, u know! that needs to be on there.and also car club. Also gas tank car be full.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

1/4 tank of gas :scrutinize: I'm going to run out of gas cuz thats in the booneez :biggrin: or maybe just far from me cuz I'm in Kyle ... :uh:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 20 2008, 01:33 PM~9987012
> *1/4 tank of gas  :scrutinize:  I'm going to run out of gas cuz thats in the booneez  :biggrin:  or maybe just far from me cuz I'm in Kyle ...  :uh:
> *



lol..i remember one time goin 2 show in houston, we left temple and i put 30 dollars in gas, didnt wanna fill her up, then got bout half way down there and was like let me put a lil bit in gas, wasnt thinkin and put 30 more dollars in gas, then when i left the gas station i was like oh shit, what da hell did i do..lol...well i had 2 sit in line with my car on, ac blastin, givin it a lil gas...lol..what a dumbass... :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 20 2008, 02:38 PM~9987046
> *lol..i remember one time goin 2 show in houston, we left temple and i put 30 dollars in gas, didnt wanna fill her up, then got bout half way down there and was like let me put a lil bit in gas, wasnt thinkin and put 30 more dollars in gas, then when i left the gas station i was like oh shit, what da hell did i do..lol...well i had 2 sit in line with my car on, ac blastin, givin it  a lil gas...lol..what a dumbass... :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 20 2008, 02:06 AM~9984630
> *Oops, I forgot a new addition...Latin Style C.C.
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 20 2008, 02:38 PM~9987046
> *lol..i remember one time goin 2 show in houston, we left temple and i put 30 dollars in gas, didnt wanna fill her up, then got bout half way down there and was like let me put a lil bit in gas, wasnt thinkin and put 30 more dollars in gas, then when i left the gas station i was like oh shit, what da hell did i do..lol...well i had 2 sit in line with my car on, ac blastin, givin it  a lil gas...lol..what a dumbass... :biggrin:
> *


sounds like big rick every year :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k 
u will be able to have a full tank at our show.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

I WAS GOING OFF THE LOS MAG RULES


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 20 2008, 01:21 PM~9986964
> *we need to know if it's a bike, car, truck, u know! that needs to be on there.and also car club. Also gas tank car be full.
> *


That is why it says make and model.. *please read all the flyer*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 20 2008, 03:03 PM~9987201
> *That is why it says make and model.. please read all the flyer
> *


if it was someone like my with a bike like mine THERE IS NO MAKE AND MODEL! :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :uh:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

these are the rules for the may 6th show here in austin


*Automatic Disqualification:*
Any vehicle parked indoors must have less than a ¼ tank of gas, locking gas cap or cover (taped is sufficient), and the batteries must be disconnected. No entry can start their vehicle, move their
vehicle or operate their hydraulics in any manner during the Event. Entrant will be held fully responsible and liable for any damage that may occur from movement of his/her vehicle. Loud music from
the exhibitors is strictly forbidden. Bad sportsmanship or bad conduct will be disqualified without refund and possibly removed from the show. JUDGING SHEETS WILL NOT BE GIVEN OUT.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 20 2008, 03:10 PM~9987242
> *these are the rules for the may 6th show here in austin
> Automatic Disqualification:
> Any vehicle parked indoors must have less than a ¼ tank of gas, locking gas cap or cover (taped is sufficient), and the batteries must be disconnected. No entry can start their vehicle, move their
> ...


 :| OK


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 20 2008, 03:10 PM~9987242
> *these are the rules for the may 6th show here in austin
> Automatic Disqualification:
> Any vehicle parked indoors must have less than a ¼ tank of gas, locking gas cap or cover (taped is sufficient), and the batteries must be disconnected. No entry can start their vehicle, move their
> ...



not even 1/2 tank ?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 20 2008, 02:05 PM~9987218
> *if it was someone like my with a bike like mine THERE IS NO MAKE AND MODEL! :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :uh:
> *



what do you do when we go to a car show and they dont have on the form??? i dont think it would be the end of the world...

right or wrong?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

how bout throwing people out for touching cars that don't belong them thats a good one... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

are KOP competeing in show or are they just gonna show their cars and not compete


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 20 2008, 02:30 PM~9987371
> *are KOP competeing in show or are they just gonna show their cars and not compete
> *


we are not competeing. we will just show


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

whew good thing I didnt want you to whoop my ass :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 20 2008, 03:21 PM~9987318
> *what do you do when we go to a car show and they dont have on the form??? i dont think it would be the end of the world...
> 
> right or wrong?
> *


RICK THEY ALWAYS HAVE ON THERE CAR, TRUCK, BIKE, ETC. STOP MAKING HARD FOR THE BIKE PEEPS TO REG! :angry:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Are ya'll going to have a special interest class?? or pedal car class???


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 20 2008, 03:21 PM~9987318
> *what do you do when we go to a car show and they dont have on the form??? i dont think it would be the end of the world...
> 
> right or wrong?
> *


RICK THEY ALWAYS HAVE ON THERE CAR, TRUCK, BIKE, ETC. STOP MAKING HARD FOR THE BIKE PEEPS TO REG! :angry:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Feb 20 2008, 03:35 PM~9987422
> *Are ya'll going to have a special interest class?? or pedal car class???
> *


YES!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 20 2008, 02:33 PM~9987399
> *whew good thing I didnt want you to whoop my ass    :biggrin:
> *


what are you talking about??? we are not in the same class.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 20 2008, 03:32 PM~9987389
> *we are not competeing. we will just show
> *


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 20 2008, 02:38 PM~9987441
> *YES!
> *


What's will the pre-registration/registration be for that class???


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

OK OK I have to ask it is there going to be a sexy chica compitition ? :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Feb 20 2008, 03:39 PM~9987458
> *What's will the pre-registration/registration be for that class???
> *


STILL WORKIN ON THAT. BUT PROBLEY SPECIAL INTERIST


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 20 2008, 03:38 PM~9987447
> *what are you talking about??? we are not in the same class.
> *


OH YEA U WOULD BE IN HIS CLASS UNLESS UR BAGGED ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 20 2008, 02:37 PM~9987431
> *RICK THEY ALWAYS HAVE ON THERE CAR, TRUCK, BIKE, ETC. STOP MAKING HARD FOR THE BIKE PEEPS TO REG! :angry:
> *


will add it when i have the time.. about to go to work


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Feb 20 2008, 02:35 PM~9987422
> *Are ya'll going to have a special interest class?? or pedal car class???
> *


same as bike


> *What's will the pre-registration/registration be for that class???*


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

guess a bikini contest is not a good idea since its a back to school thing .. mah bad :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 20 2008, 03:51 PM~9987526
> *guess a bikini contest is not a good idea since its a back to school thing  ..  mah bad  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 20 2008, 02:37 PM~9987431
> *RICK THEY ALWAYS HAVE ON THERE CAR, TRUCK, BIKE, ETC. STOP MAKING HARD FOR THE BIKE PEEPS TO REG! :angry:
> *


    its on there


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 20 2008, 10:40 AM~9985966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 20 2008, 03:54 PM~9987551
> *     its on there
> *


NOT FOR BIKES


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 20 2008, 02:50 PM~9987520
> *same as bike
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 20 2008, 02:57 PM~9987584
> *NOT FOR BIKES
> *


  What


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

My dad asked if there was going to be a Model Car Category???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Feb 20 2008, 03:01 PM~9987610
> *My dad asked if there was going to be a Model Car Category???
> *


 :thumbsdown: :no: :no:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

LATER PEEPS OFF TO WORK!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

whos Mark?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 20 2008, 02:00 PM~9987188
> *I WAS GOING OFF THE LOS MAG RULES
> *


n door show :twak:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 20 2008, 03:05 PM~9987660
> *whos Mark?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 20 2008, 04:05 PM~9987660
> *whos Mark?
> *



Markie Mark and the Funky Bunch!


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 20 2008, 03:02 PM~9987624
> *:thumbsdown:  :no:  :no:
> *


He said:    :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: :banghead: :banghead: 






Just Kidding, I'll let him know... what about him displaying his Model Cars???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 20 2008, 10:40 AM~9985966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Feb 20 2008, 03:10 PM~9987721
> *He said:        :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> Just Kidding, I'll let him know...  what about him displaying his Model Cars???
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 20 2008, 03:13 PM~9987751
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Cool, I'll let him know... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 20 2008, 03:43 PM~9987469
> *OK OK I have to ask it is there going to be a sexy chica compitition ?    :biggrin:
> *



Yes...it will be called The SAXZY BIOTCH Competition! 


Oh and Hey!! Since this is gonna be a *Back to School Bash*.....somebody better watch Rick and take away his damn camera!! :biggrin:



LOL...Sorry Rick...you know I had to get up on that one! It was just too easy!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Feb 20 2008, 03:14 PM~9987765
> *Yes...it will be called The SAXZY BIOTCH Competition!
> Oh and Hey!! Since this is gonna be a Back to School Bash.....somebody better watch Rick and take away his camera!!  :biggrin:
> *


not iit :nono: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Feb 20 2008, 03:10 PM~9987720
> *Markie Mark and the Funky Bunch!
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 20 2008, 03:25 PM~9987341
> *how bout throwing people out for touching cars that don't belong them thats a good one... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



i 2nd that lol.. i remember at one of wego's shows at the expo cented theses kids jumped in the back of tito's car while his girl was sittin in the front and they started hittin on his flip down screen.. i would have been pissed. iam taking my tazer gun just incase any kids get a lil too close haha just playin... now i know CPS is gonna be there now to take me down


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

*are we going*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 20 2008, 11:00 AM~9986426
> *Yea but he won't be there. And Mark you have to get a hold of because were suppose to take my car to a muffler shop on Friday.
> 
> who wont be there?
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 20 2008, 01:10 PM~9987242
> *these are the rules for the may 6th show here in austin
> Automatic Disqualification:
> Any vehicle parked indoors must have less than a ¼ tank of gas, locking gas cap or cover (taped is sufficient), and the batteries must be disconnected. No entry can start their vehicle, move their
> ...


i talked to the event coordinator last week and he said that ther is no rules against how much gas you have in your vehicle because its an open area


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 20 2008, 04:56 PM~9989236
> *are we going
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 20 2008, 11:19 AM~9986548
> *on the paper it said 11 am. that is why i put that.. i can change it. it is not hard. i want to see what the club wants
> *


  my bad.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 20 2008, 05:34 PM~9989522
> *i talked to the event coordinator last week and he said that ther is no rules against how much gas you have in your vehicle because its an open area
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Cut N 3's 

BLACK KNIGHT VP

heres another good avi for you when you get tired of that one :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 20 2008, 02:46 PM~9987489
> *OH YEA U WOULD BE IN HIS CLASS UNLESS UR BAGGED ALREADY :biggrin:
> *



actually bags/hydraulics are a minor modification, so they would both be in the same class....the only thing that might have rick in a different class is his interior...any modification actually is counted as a major....well at least it used 2 be... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 20 2008, 05:56 PM~9989722
> *actually bags/hydraulics are a minor modification, so they would both be in the same class....the only thing that might have rick in a different class is his interior...any modification actually is counted as a major....well at least it used 2 be... :biggrin:
> *


so when i get my car lifted do you think i should be able to stay in street?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

are we going to go to the car hop at lady luck on that sat. night before the dallas show?

:yes: i think that would be tight.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 20 2008, 06:59 PM~9989749
> *so when i get my car lifted do you think i should be able to stay in street?
> *



you should be able 2 stay in the class that you are in already, but i know you adding chrome undercarriage, if you do full undercarriage, that bumps you up..

Modifications/Classifications
The classes are based only upon the number of major
modifications. Minor modifications do NOT affect what class
the exhibitor is placed in.
MINOR MODIFICATIONS (that do NOT affect what class you
are placed in) INCLUDE THE FOLLOWING: Hydraulics, rims
accessories, car audio/video, murals, pinstriping, engraving,
etc. Minor body work, including (but not limited to) shaved
tailgate handle, shaved license plate frames, frenched
antenna, etc.
MAJOR MODIFICATIONS INCLUDE THE FOLLOWING:
Complete engine compartment or engine swap, custom paint,
custom interior, complete undercarriage. Body modifications
include: suicide hood, suicide trunk, one set of shaved door
handles (one pair), Lambo doors, suicide doors, split doors,
split trunk or hood. Tilt front-end, body lift, molded under hood
or trunk, molded body kit, molded conversions, chop-top,
Hollywood top, or other custom work (any body part cut and
hinged in a non-factory manner).




ORIGINAL –Completely stock or restored vehicle. No custom
wheels are allowed.
STREET CUSTOM - Stock vehicle with a limit of zero (0)
Major modifications.
MILD CUSTOM - Vehicle with one (1) or two (2) Major
modifications.
SEMI-CUSTOM - Vehicle with three (3) or four (4) Major
modifications.
FULL CUSTOM - Vehicle with five (5) or six (6) Major
modifications.
RADICAL CUSTOM - Vehicle with one extensive body
change or a minimum of seven (7) Major modifications and
over.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

thanks, i have the rear undercarriage but i dont think im goin to put that all on yet

are yall coming to the show on sat.?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

what about donk and slab class werent there gonna be those to.......


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 20 2008, 07:16 PM~9989902
> *are we going to go to the car hop at lady luck on that sat. night before the dallas show?
> 
> :yes: i think that would be tight.
> *



yall definately need 2 go, trust me its tight down there...me and gary went down there 2 chill with them at joes burger and it was tight, they had hoppers whatever you want it, people would just pull up nose 2 nose and start hoppin....4 sure yall should check that out.... :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 20 2008, 07:22 PM~9989962
> * thanks, i have the rear undercarriage but i dont think im goin to put that all on yet
> 
> are yall coming to the show on sat.?
> *



yeah if you put all chrome undercarriage, it would look real clean, but it would bump you up at shows....im not sure if ill go out there, i might, i wont show but i might roll out there....


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

sounds like fun


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 20 2008, 06:41 PM~9990139
> *sounds like fun
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 20 2008, 06:34 PM~9990069
> *what about donk and slab class werent there gonna be those to.......
> *


 :yes: yep


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 20 2008, 07:18 PM~9989919
> *you should be able 2 stay in the class that you are in already, but i know you adding chrome undercarriage, if you do full undercarriage, that bumps you up..
> 
> Modifications/Classifications
> ...



what is Hollywood top


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 20 2008, 06:37 PM~9990097
> *yeah if you put all chrome undercarriage, it would look real clean, but it would bump you up at shows....im not sure if ill go out there, i might, i wont show but i might roll out there.... *


oh yeah, in the other lac huh? :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i have pre reg forms for the dallas show.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 20 2008, 06:50 PM~9990220
> *what is Hollywood top
> *


its sort of like a t-top but cut all the way through, thats what i was planning on doin to mine


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 20 2008, 06:50 PM~9990232
> *i have pre reg forms for the dallas show.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 20 2008, 01:50 AM~9984296
> *you don't need all that shit homie....you know what.....let me talk to my homie at cac and see what he will charge you to redo all that shit....sounds like a bad install if you ask me....i'm the one that told you about moving the wires.....did you replace the cable from the deck to the tv like i said? the only time you need extra batteries is if you are running high powered equipment.....for what you have, you could get a bigger output alternator and capacitor and be fine.....as far as distortion.....cable problems......power cable run next to ground or rca jacks will do that every time....hit me up again if you need help homie....
> *



hell yea i went back and told them and sure enough the rca's, ground, and power cable were all ran together. so i asked them to move the rca's and at first they didnt want to, said they was too busy but finally the installer was like hey if you really want me to do that i will.. and i was like uhhh yea i done been here bout 6 or 7 times tryin to get this shit right and i still go home the same way i came up here. so he finally did.. its not near as bad as it use to be. it was ugly at first. it still has lines in the screen but its 10times better then wha it was. it still cuts off when i turn the bang up,. my homeboy jason from here in cameron said he will rewire the whole system for a bill cuz he has the same flip down and his is picture perfect.. so iam like fuck yea ill pay u a bill if u can do that for me. iam still not paying on the whole system i still owe like 500 on it. and they rushing me to pay em when my shit is lookin like shit


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up fam


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 20 2008, 10:40 AM~9985966
> *
> 
> 
> ...




make you spell check :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 20 2008, 07:34 PM~9990069
> *what about donk and slab class werent there gonna be those to.......
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 20 2008, 07:50 PM~9990225
> *oh yeah, in the other lac huh? :biggrin:
> *



naw if i roll out there it will be in the fleet most likely...cant neglect her no matter what..lol...just aint showin til i slap the new rims and other stuff...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 20 2008, 08:34 PM~9990069
> *what about donk and slab class werent there gonna be those to.......
> *



if theres a donk class does that mean iam gonna have to pull down my boxers again just to take first place =) and then yall can take a look in the tiolet and see my slab floating


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 20 2008, 07:56 PM~9989722
> *actually bags/hydraulics are a minor modification, so they would both be in the same class....the only thing that might have rick in a different class is his interior...any modification actually is counted as a major....well at least it used 2 be... :biggrin:
> *


he does have interior done


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 20 2008, 07:48 PM~9989660
> *Cut N 3's
> 
> BLACK KNIGHT VP
> ...


i have that one but ill right click and save anyways


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 20 2008, 08:50 PM~9990220
> *what is Hollywood top
> *











this is a hollywood top


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 21 2008, 12:57 AM~9993120
> *if theres a donk class does that mean iam gonna have to pull down my boxers again just to take first place =) and then yall can take a look in the tiolet and see my slab floating
> *


 :barf: :barf: :nono: :nono: :werd:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4ieYxISR9s


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

say people i got a lil problem.. earlier today my cd got stuck in the cd player.. is there some way to get it out?? its a Divine cd/dvd mini indash deck


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 21 2008, 12:35 AM~9992965
> *naw if i roll out there it will be in the fleet most likely...cant neglect her no matter what..lol...just aint showin til i slap the new rims and other stuff...
> *



nevermind, im not rollin da fleet....i left it outside the garage the other day and sumone fuckin slashed one of my fuckin tires, i had just bought them da day of our show from joe...son a fuckin bitch...the neighbors said they had theres cut also, and they think its somebody who they dont get along with, but that person just dont know he fixin 2 get his ass kicked, thats one thing talk bout me all you want, just dont fuck with my ride...man thats sum fuckin bullshit.....


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 21 2008, 04:46 PM~9996942
> *nevermind, im not rollin da fleet....i left it outside the garage the other day and sumone fuckin slashed one of my fuckin tires, i had just bought them da day of our show from joe...son a fuckin bitch...the neighbors said they had theres cut also, and they think its somebody who they dont get along with, but that person just dont know he fixin 2 get his ass kicked, thats one thing talk bout me all you want, just dont fuck with my ride...man thats sum fuckin bullshit.....
> *




THAT FUCKIN SUCKS BRO!! HOPE YOU FIND OUT WHO DID IT! SLASH THEIR FUCKIN THROAT! :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

What ever happen to roberts drop shop?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

damn!!! porky did a bad ass job. ready to get my car.. 



















:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 21 2008, 06:06 PM~9997417
> *damn porky did a bad ass job. ready to get my car..
> 
> 
> ...



damn thats fuckin clean.. she's a beauty no doubt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 21 2008, 04:46 PM~9996942
> *nevermind, im not rollin da fleet....i left it outside the garage the other day and sumone fuckin slashed one of my fuckin tires, i had just bought them da day of our show from joe...son a fuckin bitch...the neighbors said they had theres cut also, and they think its somebody who they dont get along with, but that person just dont know he fixin 2 get his ass kicked, thats one thing talk bout me all you want, just dont fuck with my ride...man thats sum fuckin bullshit.....
> *



damn that fuckin sucks... i was thinkin of going to austin too after work but i might just hit up ft hood cuz they got a car show there saturday too. but right now iam tryin to figure how to get that damn cd out the deck. i got one stuck in there earlier .. if it aint one problem its another


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

Wasnt der a shop called Reggies?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 21 2008, 05:06 PM~9997417
> *damn!!! porky did a bad ass job. ready to get my car..
> 
> 
> ...


what you do bag it or jus drop it


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 21 2008, 06:36 PM~9998231
> *what you do bag it or jus drop it
> *


BAGED IT


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Feb 20 2008, 09:01 PM~9990878-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn man that sucks......time to get some 175/70's.....hope you find out who did it....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Feb 21 2008, 03:10 PM~9997075
> *THAT FUCKIN SUCKS BRO!! HOPE YOU FIND OUT WHO DID IT! SLASH THEIR FUCKIN THROAT!    :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 21 2008, 05:45 PM~9998317
> *BAGED IT
> *


congrats, looks good bro


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Who posted in: NEW 2 LIL REPPN ATX
Poster Posts 
73monte 2187 
MiKLO 1239 
impala_ss_in_atx 963 
Cut N 3's 700 
INDIVIDUALS*512* 426 
kiki 371 
degre576 349 
unique27 324 
SouthsideLife 255 
knightsgirl19 252 
knight 240 
gonzalj 226 
Jthang98 158 
ATXSS 112 
tito_ls 109 
KAZE83 108 
acosta512 99 
atxpinky 94 
DA_SQUID 74 
86TXMonte 64 
Lac of Respect 59 
KING*OF*ATX 56 
spook 53 
cadillac_pimpin 37 
miggy254 35 
sancho12000 33 
RAY_512 26 
pssst 24 
Austin Ace 16 
Atx_ballin 15 
El_Jefe_'36 13 
atxhopper 12 
PROPHECY C.C.CEO 12 
mac2lac 10 
RUB A DUB 9 
az63 8 
TX REGULATER 7 
187LUXURY 6 
Slamdsixty3 5 
LilBoyBlue 3 
FajitasOnGRill956 3 
1usamotorsports.com 3 
show-bound 3 
BOSSHAWG 3 
INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER 3 
siccmonte79 2 
Majestic$4Life 2 
tx regulater 254 2 
sic713 2 
Infamous James 2 
BIG WHIT 64 2 
slo 2 
MAYHEM 2 
wonderz_2007 2 
LuxuriouSMontreaL 2 
sblujan 1 
Liv4Lacs 1 
Sweet_Daddy_21 1 
RoLidah 1 
almemgon 1 
RIDERCHRONICLES 1 
laidURwife 1 
swvcito53 1 
79regal 1 
Don Vito 1 
louies90 1 
CYCLON3 1 
pistolero 1 
futurelowrider 1 
knowledge78704 1 
19cutty84 1 
luxuriousloc's 1 
GP one 1 
MR JOKER 1 
Latroca 1 
863CANDYCADI 1 
TORONTO-JOE-LUX 1 
KCRIVI71 1 
EL LOKOTE 1 
atxclassic 1 
wildthing 2000 1 
Cali Life 1 
hot$tuff5964 1 
BLVD ACES 4 LIFE 1 
eltoeringking 1 
MR BLVD 1 
Neige 1 
LUXURIOU$LAC 1 
SnoopDoggyDogg 1 
kyle22 1 
:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 21 2008, 07:24 PM~9998753
> *congrats, looks good bro
> *


thanks


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 21 2008, 07:33 PM~9998831
> *Who posted in: NEW 2 LIL REPPN ATX
> Poster Posts
> 73monte 2187
> ...


i have no life


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 21 2008, 06:54 PM~9999030
> *i have no life
> *


 :roflmao: x2


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

do you have your car back?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 21 2008, 07:57 PM~9999045
> *do you have your car back?
> *


no. porky is finshing up a few things..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 21 2008, 07:02 PM~9999121
> *no. porky is finshing up a few things..
> *


  so you havent got to play with it yet? :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 21 2008, 06:45 PM~9998317
> *BAGED IT
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 21 2008, 08:05 PM~9999149
> *  so you havent got to play with it yet? :biggrin:
> *


no and i will not go blind


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 21 2008, 06:06 PM~9997417
> *damn!!! porky did a bad ass job. ready to get my car..
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass brotha!!! LOOKS GOOD!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 21 2008, 05:06 PM~9997417
> *damn!!! porky did a bad ass job. ready to get my car..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Feb 21 2008, 09:04 PM~9999883
> *Bad ass brotha!!! LOOKS GOOD!!!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 21 2008, 09:43 PM~10000362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


we opened up a bunch of lowrider categories!!!!!! guys so lets open up the show and make it wk.................appreciate the support alex and everyone else






hey rick wait til you see the amount of lift................st8 donk.......................hahahahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Feb 21 2008, 10:50 PM~10001408
> *we opened up a bunch of lowrider categories!!!!!! guys so lets open up the show and make it wk.................appreciate the support alex and everyone else
> hey rick wait til you see the amount of lift................st8 donk.......................hahahahahahaha :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Feb 21 2008, 10:50 PM~10001408
> *we opened up a bunch of lowrider categories!!!!!! guys so lets open up the show and make it wk.................appreciate the support alex and everyone else
> hey rick wait til you see the amount of lift................st8 donk.......................hahahahahahaha :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 21 2008, 08:34 PM~10000258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD RICK ! * :biggrin:


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

anybody have a lead hammer 4 sale :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 21 2008, 10:34 PM~10000258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN! :0 :around:  :wow: :yes: :worship:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up everyone. about to go home. is anyone up right now??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 22 2008, 12:41 AM~10002319
> *whats up everyone. about to go home.  is anyone up right now??
> *


 :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 22 2008, 01:41 AM~10002319
> *whats up everyone. about to go home.  is anyone up right now??
> *


YEA ME! :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 20 2008, 10:40 AM~9985966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 21 2008, 07:48 PM~9998351
> *tola ya homie.....the other problem is the cable from the deck to the screen....i bet you that video wire is either bad or cut.....as far as cutting off....the cable might not be pushed in all the way or the power connection inside the screen itself is loose....if one day it just stops working, that's exactly what it is.......
> you have to take the deck apart.....while you have it out....check the video cables.....
> 
> ...



i was able to get the cd out finally but not it doesnt want to take a cd in. iam just gonna take it to the shop tomorrow n see what they say. it still has warranty on it anywayz


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

hey Rick the car is looking real good homie !!!! 











just wanted to roll by and say whats up KOP, SouthSide, Miracles, Latin Style, and any other Clubs I might have 4 forgotten or missed... :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Hope ya'll enjoy the show tomorrow at the Firestone, I'm not going to be able to make it. My wife's grandfather passed away yesterday here in austin, he's being buried back in their hometown, so we're leaving for Pecos, Texas this afternoon. 

My daughter was going to try and take the pedal car but her boyfriend has to work. See ya'll at the next show!!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 22 2008, 06:57 AM~10003008
> *hey Rick the car is looking real good homie !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS DOG


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 22 2008, 07:57 AM~10003008
> *hey Rick the car is looking real good homie !!!!
> 
> 
> ...



What it dew! Much respect to you and your club brotha!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

TITOOOOOOO! :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Feb 22 2008, 10:06 PM~10008008
> *TITOOOOOOO! :biggrin:
> *



who's Tito? i always hear bout that guy but ive never had the pleasure of meeting him.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 22 2008, 10:26 PM~10008631
> *who's Tito?  i always hear bout that guy but ive never had the pleasure of meeting him.
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i am so bored.. i am stuck at work


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 22 2008, 11:51 PM~10008878
> *i am so bored.. i am stuck at work
> *


and i'm at home :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Time for me to go back in time to where it all started!( HIGH SCHOOL 1996)ENJOY :biggrin: 

























:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

My first lowrider!
































:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT!!,..


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i saw you miklo but you didnt see me :machinegun: :machinegun: :angry:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 24 2008, 08:36 PM~10020883
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WTF


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Feb 24 2008, 09:39 PM~10020916
> *WTF
> *


That's my hood. Cylinder popped up.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Feb 24 2008, 09:46 PM~10020985-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 24 2008, 09:46 PM~10020985
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i remember that picture


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 25 2008, 09:48 AM~10023658
> *
> 
> 
> ...



aww haha like that? well i know the 2 by the car are older iam not sure bout the other lol... but its not even like that ... hey mike say hello to my little friend :machinegun:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 25 2008, 11:01 AM~10023994
> *i remember that picture
> *


yea i thought that was you there wit us that day but i wasnt sure.. when we gonna take some more pics like that?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 23 2008, 01:05 AM~10009565
> *Time for me to go back in time to where it all started!( HIGH SCHOOL 1996)ENJOY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 23 2008, 01:08 AM~10009588
> *My first lowrider!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 24 2008, 10:36 PM~10020883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sorry  :tears: :tears: :tears: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 25 2008, 11:17 AM~10024383
> *sorry   :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: nice pics :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:wave: to all


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 25 2008, 02:39 PM~10025614
> *:wave:  to all
> *



:machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :guns: oh my bad my bad i thought you was da muthafuckin law.. :worship: :worship: nevrmind me iam just bored


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

hola gueys..............................


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:twak:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 24 2008, 08:41 PM~10020942
> *That's my hood. Cylinder popped up.
> *


 Hood Nipple


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

This fine girl walks into a bar naked. The bar tender saids how can I help you.
She asked can I get a drink. he saids ok and stares her up and down checking her out. She saids let me get another drink. So He gives it to her and still looks at her up and down. She orders another drink and once more the bar tender looks her up and down so she saiys what the fuck you looking at. The bar tender saids
Im just wondering were your going to take the money out from when you pay!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

LEARNING TO CUSS

A 6 year-old and 4 year-old are upstairs in their
bedroom.
"You know what?" says the 6 year-old.
"I think it's about time we started cussing."
The 4 year-old nods his head in approval.
The 6 year -old continue, "When we go downstairs for
breakfast,
I'm gonna say something with 'hell' and you say
something with 'ass.'
The 4 year-old agrees with enthusiasm. When their
mother walks into the kitchen and
asks the 6 year-old what he wants for breakfast, he
replies, "Aw hell Mom, I guess I'll have some Cheerios."
Whack! He flies out of his chair, tumbles across the
kitchen floor, gets
up, and runs upstairs crying his eyes out with his
mother in hot pursuit, slapping his rear
with every step. She locks him in his room and
shouts, "You can stay in there until I let
you out."
She then comes back downstairs, looks at the 4
year-old and asks with a
stern voice, "And what do YOU want for breakfast,
young man?
"I don't know," he blubbers,
"but you can bet your fat ass it won't be Cheerios


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 25 2008, 08:41 PM~10028434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam! :uh:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 25 2008, 07:41 PM~10028434
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 25 2008, 07:41 PM~10028434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I was gona buy that car for 5 gs awhile back :angry:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sancho12000_@Feb 25 2008, 08:26 PM~10028833
> *I was gona buy that car for 5 gs awhile back :angry:
> *



wish you would have, you could have saved it....


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

5gs not bad at all,seen it in person paint is done right.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 25 2008, 08:31 PM~10028882
> *wish you would have, you could have saved it....
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 25 2008, 08:41 PM~10028434
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yea it looks way better on the 13's. that use to be smiley's but i dont know if he still got it since he bought that orange linc from individuals. and i can tell thoses are the same 24's that were on that other orane linc they had at the toys 4 tots show. i would've stayed with the 13's no doubt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 25 2008, 11:23 PM~10030130
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you can count me in on this show :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 25 2008, 10:47 PM~10030371
> *you can count me in on this show  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 25 2008, 10:46 PM~10030350
> *yea it looks way better on the 13's.  that use to be smiley's but i dont know if he still got it since he bought that orange linc from individuals.  and i can tell thoses are the same 24's that were on that other orane linc they had at the toys 4 tots show.  i would've stayed with the 13's no doubt
> *



no they aint, those r 26s, that linc still has dem 24s on it, he was selling dat lincoln 4 10gs... :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 25 2008, 10:56 AM~10024271
> *aww haha like that? well i know the 2 by the car are older iam not sure bout the other lol... but its not even like that ... hey mike say hello to my little friend  :machinegun:*



is that the line you used to get them to pose for you....hahaha...

just fkn with you homie.....how's the screen workin??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 24 2008, 09:36 PM~10020883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


n da shop


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

77 ? nice


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 26 2008, 02:15 PM~10034693
> *77 ?   nice
> *


x2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

i need a new hood mural :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sancho12000_@Feb 25 2008, 07:26 PM~10028833
> *I was gona buy that car for 5 gs awhile back :angry:
> *


 :0 the guy that owns it now was the o.g. owner of it he sold it to the guy that had the 13s on it for 7gs, he bought it back for 15gs. :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 25 2008, 09:23 PM~10030130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey Rick can you really change "Mark" to "Miklo" because if they ask for Mark i could get them confused with a bill collector and tell them "he's not in right now", if they ask for Miklo ill know what theyre calling about :biggrin: ...foreal


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 26 2008, 02:04 PM~10035032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Feb 25 2008, 07:32 PM~10028889
> *5gs not bad at all,seen it in person paint is done right.
> *


my painter painted it


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 22 2008, 11:08 PM~10009588
> *My first lowrider!
> 
> 
> ...


there is a baby blue cutt. like this for sale by my house but its a hard top, its really clean, was the convert. top factory?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

alex, did they quote you on your hood?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 26 2008, 06:07 PM~10036612
> *alex, did they quote you on your hood?
> *


i need a new hood mural 1st


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 26 2008, 05:30 PM~10036804
> *i need a new hood mural 1st
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

this one but with two knights instead  
http://www.flux.utah.edu/~aclement/templair/collection/- here is some more


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 26 2008, 06:12 PM~10037118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and then instead of that back ground you can have them at the car wash on Pleasant Valley looking over Riverside and Taco Cabana :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

damn

67




































--AFTER


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 26 2008, 03:02 PM~10035016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up everyone. i hope we can go riding this weekend.. :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 26 2008, 09:12 PM~10038116
> *whats up everyone. i hope we can go riding this weekend..  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 26 2008, 10:13 PM~10038627
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 26 2008, 10:22 PM~10038711
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



weather man said rain for weekend


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

pinche weather man


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

either way we bbq @MY house for the ufc 


whose down


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Feb 27 2008, 12:09 AM~10039661
> *pinche weather man
> *


i know..


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Feb 27 2008, 12:09 AM~10039668
> *either way we bbq @MY house for the ufc
> whose down
> *



damn it is going to be a good fight


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 26 2008, 06:59 PM~10036534
> *there is a baby blue cutt. like this for sale by my house but its a hard top, its really clean, was the convert. top factory?
> *


only in t-top. we had it done like that. You know TOPS DROP :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Feb 27 2008, 01:09 AM~10039668
> *either way we bbq @MY house for the ufc
> whose down
> *


I'M DOWN


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i want to see kimbo fight someone..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 27 2008, 01:45 AM~10039878
> *i want to see kimbo fight someone..
> *


THEN JUMP IN THE RING WITH HIM.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 27 2008, 12:54 AM~10039925
> *THEN JUMP IN THE RING WITH HIM.
> *


funyy


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

i'd kick his ass.............................hahahaha


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Feb 27 2008, 01:31 AM~10040120
> *i'd kick his ass.............................hahahaha
> *



HAHAHA


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ill wash yo car for 2 dollars


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 26 2008, 08:55 PM~10037479
> *damn
> 
> 67
> ...






OMG!!!!

:tears: :barf:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 26 2008, 02:56 PM~10034954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

73monte pm sent !!!


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 26 2008, 07:55 PM~10037479
> *damn
> 
> 67
> ...



what the hell happen bro hope no one was in it


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

hey alex its for sale 6g's


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WEGOWEB.ORG_@Feb 27 2008, 12:24 AM~10039336
> *Just added to the WWT!!!
> 
> People's Choice Award presented to you by Hard Candy Kustoms
> ...


 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 26 2008, 02:58 PM~10035482
> *hey Rick can you really change "Mark" to "Miklo" because if they ask for Mark i could get them confused with a bill collector and tell them "he's not in right now", if they ask for Miklo ill know what theyre calling about :biggrin: ...foreal
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 27 2008, 01:33 PM~10042551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

[/URL


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 18 2008, 11:43 PM~9731357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


say big dog you aint gettin your car till you hook me up with this


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 28 2008, 12:00 AM~10047078
> *
> 
> [/URL
> ...



nice. i want one


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Feb 28 2008, 12:36 AM~10047898
> *say big dog you aint gettin your car till you hook me up with this
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

:tears: 











:angel: 

(02-27) 11:43 PST Los Angeles (AP) -- 


Car-building legend Boyd Coddington, whose testosterone-injected cable TV reality show "American Hot Rod" introduced the nation to the West Coast hot rod guru, has died. He was 63.


Coddington died at Presbyterian Intercommunity Hospital in suburban Whittier at 6:20 a.m. Wednesday. His La Habra office spokeswoman Amanda Curry wouldn't disclose the cause of death.


Coddington, who started building cars when he was 13 and once operated a gas station in Utah, set a standard for his workmanship and creativity, with his popular "Cadzilla" creation considered a design masterpiece. The customized car based on a 1950s Cadillac was built for rocker Billy Gibbons of ZZ Top.


"That was a groundbreaking car. Very cool," said Dick Messer, executive director of the Petersen Automotive Museum in Los Angeles.


"This was your modern era George Barris," Messer said. "He did things to hot rods and customs that weren't being done by anyone else. But the main thing is he designed cars that were drivable."


Coddington was a machinist by trade, working at Disneyland during the day and tinkering with cars in his home garage at night and on weekends. His rolling creations captured the imagination of car-crazy Southern Californians and soon he was building custom cars and making money.


Most often, he customized 1932 Ford "little deuce coupes."


"It was one of those things when a hobby turned into business," Messer said, noting Coddington was also "one of the first guys to get into the custom wheel business."


Wheels by Boyd were fetching $2,000 apiece, which was unheard of two decades ago.


Coddington also surrounded himself with talent. Alumni from his shop include Jesse James and Chip Foose, who went on to open their own shops and star in reality TV shows.


Coddington twice won the Daimler-Chrysler Design Excellence Award and he was inducted into the Grand National Roadster Show Hall of Fame, the National Rod & Custom Museum Hall of Fame and the Route 66 Wall of Fame.


Always dressed in a Hawaiian shirt, Coddington said he loved his "American Hot Rod" Discovery Channel show, which featured ground-up construction of $500,000 hot rods.


"The viewers are ... people who lived in the 1950s, 1960s and 1970s and loved these cars. Now, they have money," Coddington told The Associated Press in a 2004 interview.


___


On The Net:


www.boydcoddington.com :tears: :angel:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Feb 28 2008, 12:36 AM~10047898
> *say big dog you aint gettin your car till you hook me up with this
> *



lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

King Tee- Dippin'

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzTcgJCRmGc


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp7VbjybZIA&feature=related


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Feb 28 2008, 07:36 AM~10049071
> *:tears:
> 
> 
> ...


R.I.P :angel:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Feb 28 2008, 12:18 PM~10049839
> *R.I.P :angel:
> *


x2


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

*Just wanted to post a copy of an email I received from Ben Chappell, he should be in town around Easter.. Here's his email in case ya'll want to shoot him a line: [email protected]*

Dear Juan, 
I hope this address still works. I wanted to get in touch and let you know where I'm at. It's hard to believe how long ago I was sitting at your kitchen table working on my 64 model.


As you can see, I've moved from Virginia, which is a good thing. You might remember that my wife's family is in Kansas, so when a job opened up here, I applied and got a lucky break. For the past few years, I was teaching full-time and had to put my lowrider work aside for awhile. One reason my new job is better is that the contract is 40% research, which means I get a chance to go back to my notes and try to do some writing about the lowrider stuff. Right now I'm am trying to figure out exactly how to pitch it to an academic audience. Whenever I show pictures, people trip out, but it's also a challenge sometimes to communicate that there's a lot more going on than just a fad. I guess people hear what they want to. Students love it, though. Right now I've got a guy in class who has worked on a couple of lowriders with his brother.


Anyway, one cool thing is that I'm going to come back to Austin next month to be part of a discussion on lowriders by a handful of researchers at the National Association of Chicana and Chicano Studies meeting, which is coming to town. That's Easter weekend. I asked the organizer of our panel if there would be room for some local folks to display, either some models inside or cars in the parking lot, but I haven't got an answer yet. I'll keep you posted on that.


I hope your family is all well. Your grandson must be getting to be a handful by now. Say hello Tony for me. Also Terry, Mary Lou, anybody who might remember who I am. I hope our paths cross again one of these days.


take care
Ben


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Feb 28 2008, 11:52 AM~10050065
> *Just wanted to post a copy of an email I received from Ben Chappell, he should be in town around Easter..  Here's his email in case ya'll want to shoot him a line: [email protected]
> 
> Dear Juan,
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey Big Rick still wish u was workin on that 64 u got! Same color u wanted too.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

NICE! REPOST :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 28 2008, 12:48 PM~10050453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

does anyone know how many inches the white walls are on an extended white wall tire or "gangster" white walls?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0 :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 28 2008, 03:40 PM~10051257
> *does anyone know how many inches the white walls are on an extended white wall tire or "gangster" white walls?
> *



as far as i know of, they can be different. depending how much the guy wants to shave em or how much you tell him you want em shaved. unless you talkin about the ones you buy that are like that already. i know me and tito got ours shaved at the same place and his are bigger then mine. ive seen anywhere from like an inch to an inch and 3/4s .. just get you some bleach white and some sos pads and you dont gotta worry bout them turning yellow. i know the prez of Latin Rollers told me awhile back that he can shave white walls if you want em done. if you need a number to get ahold of him or whatever just let me know rather then you having to drive all the way to waco


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

heres how mine look.. i just took em off this past sunday. bout to get some anadized rims here in a week or so. wont be at the houston show but hopefully ill make it to the one in dallas.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...videoid=3039944


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 28 2008, 10:14 AM~10049812
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp7VbjybZIA&feature=related
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 28 2008, 03:36 PM~10052055
> *as far as i know of, they can be different.  depending how much the guy wants to shave em or how much you tell him you want em shaved.  unless you talkin about the ones you buy that are like that already.  i know me and tito got ours shaved at the same place and his are bigger then mine.  ive seen anywhere from like an inch to an inch and 3/4s .. just get you some bleach white and some sos pads and you dont gotta worry bout them turning yellow.  i know the prez of Latin Rollers told me awhile back that he can shave white walls if you want em done.  if you need a number to get ahold of him or whatever just let me know rather then you having to drive all the way to waco
> *


i was planning on sending some tires up there with Gary when ever they go, i want to get them shaved but not too fat, i just dont like how skinny the white walls are on 13in tires


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

whats da deal Knights???.. i know yall ready for dat Texas Relays Weekend in April... 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agfW5wNVpEk


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 28 2008, 05:52 PM~10052147
> *i was planning on sending some tires up there with Gary when ever they go, i want to get them shaved but not too fat, i just dont like how skinny the white walls are on 13in tires
> *


yea i feel ya. i dont like skinny whites either. iam in Texas not Cali .. everything bigger down here


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 28 2008, 03:55 PM~10052176
> *whats da deal Knights???.. i know yall ready for dat Texas Relays Weekend in April...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agfW5wNVpEk
> *


 :yes: we're planning a big cruise again for that night, its hot rod weekend too :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 28 2008, 06:02 PM~10052224
> *:yes: we're planning a big cruise again for that night, its hot rod weekend too :biggrin:
> *



yall got room for one more??? :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 28 2008, 04:05 PM~10052246
> *yall got room for one more???  :wave:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 28 2008, 06:11 PM~10052285
> *
> *


i know ill be in town that night. hopefully ill get to meet some of yall that i havent yet and we can all cruise. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WduApeybBXs


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

got this from a member of the people that are throw the show nexted weekend




> *My member told me you guys were sending 6 cars and some bikes so those I have reserved for you guys. *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 28 2008, 04:16 PM~10052335
> *i know ill be in town that night.  hopefully ill get to meet some of yall that i havent yet and we can all cruise.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WduApeybBXs
> *


 :thumbsup: 

youre not in this pic are you?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 28 2008, 06:23 PM~10052381
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> youre not in this pic are you?
> ...



nah iam not. thats at the heatwave show i think. let me find a pic real quick


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 28 2008, 06:23 PM~10052375
> *got this from a member of the people that are throw the show nexted weekend
> *



what show next weekend?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

this is me.. 



















i use to have a 93 silver lincoln towncar but an old man didnt stop at the stop sign n rammed my ass n it got totalled now i got a red 95 towncar. i was at the 2 wego carshows at the travis co expo and that one bone thugs n harmony show they had at chicano park last year. i still havent been to a dallas or houston show so hopefully this will be my first year


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 28 2008, 05:37 PM~10052471
> *what show next weekend?
> *


yyes


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 28 2008, 05:23 PM~10052818
> *yyes
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@Feb 28 2008, 10:17 AM~10049473
> *Sunday only for outdoor space. I wouldn't expect anyone to keep their pride in joy outside anywhere overnight! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

how do you post a quote from another topic like that???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 28 2008, 07:06 PM~10053143
> *how do you post a quote from another topic like that???
> *



quote it and copy and paste


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 27 2008, 07:03 PM~9798295
> *i know its kind of early but- WE ARE PLANNING ANOTHER CRUISE FOR APRIL 5TH TEXAS RELAY AND HOT ROD WEEKEND
> EVERYONE SHOULD COME
> *


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 28 2008, 07:27 PM~10053269
> *
> *



you learning buckweed


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Feb 28 2008, 09:32 AM~10049578
> *King Tee- Dippin'
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzTcgJCRmGc
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 28 2008, 06:29 PM~10053275
> *you learning buckweed
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Alex, where's the new pics with the headers??? :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 25 2008, 09:55 AM~10024259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i got a message from the people that are throwing the car show. they told me they reserved a few spots for us.. inside


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 29 2008, 12:43 AM~10055471
> *i got a message from the people that are throwing the car show. they told me they reserved a few spots for us.. inside
> *


uh YESSS SIIRRRR :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 28 2008, 11:45 PM~10055483
> *uh YESSS SIIRRRR :biggrin:
> *


i guess we are moving in saturday


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 28 2008, 08:05 PM~10053516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 29 2008, 12:46 AM~10055488
> *i guess we are moving in saturday
> *


MOST LIKELY


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 28 2008, 11:51 PM~10055527
> *MOST LIKELY
> *


we are still leaving saturday.??


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 29 2008, 12:54 AM~10055554
> *we are still leaving saturday.??
> *


MOST LIKELY


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 28 2008, 11:54 PM~10055554
> *we are still leaving saturday.??
> *


 :twak: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:twak:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

Is there a meeting this saturday


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: uffin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Eh Yo MiKLO! Did you find that vacuum leak? Or was it even a vacuum leak? 

And what about the undies?


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Yo Jthang! What it dew!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Feb 29 2008, 01:38 PM~10059331
> *Eh Yo MiKLO! Did you find that vacuum leak? Or was it even a vacuum leak?
> 
> And what about the undies?
> *


i dont think it was a leak, i think it was missing because i need new plugs, and i still need to replace the distributer cap. 

no undies on yet  we ended up just talking and eating :biggrin: (as usual)
nah well almost everyone was there but some were painting the house, and working on Alex's car, and then there was me getting yelled at by Alex while i was trying to get the old bushings out :biggrin: . We are going to work on it this Sunday and BBQ, if youre not doing anything you should come by and chill


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 29 2008, 03:50 PM~10059400
> *i dont think it was a leak, i think it was missing because i need new plugs, and i still need to replace the distributer cap.
> 
> no undies on yet  we ended up just talking and eating :biggrin: (as usual)
> ...



Sounds good. :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Feb 29 2008, 02:05 PM~10059474
> *Sounds good.  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Alex, this this is what i was talking about


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqkjS2Yy3LE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVS9eXHnowM


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Feb 29 2008, 01:39 PM~10059340
> *Yo Jthang! What it dew!
> *


sup baby how u doing over there


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nK8qHnvBo9U


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 3 2008, 02:08 PM~9855817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## az63 (Sep 30, 2007)

is anyone make the trip to phx LRM show ??????????


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=20993146 :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 29 2008, 07:50 PM~10061110
> *http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=20993146 :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Sup Big J


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by az63_@Feb 29 2008, 07:35 PM~10061030
> *is anyone make the trip  to phx LRM show ??????????
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 1 2008, 09:17 AM~10064116
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:angry: no shame.....titties and nalgas all hangin out with a chain and crucifix on her neck...... :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 1 2008, 10:17 AM~10064116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: i got wood! :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> *quote=TRUE EMINENCE,Mar 1 2008, 10:01 PM~10067638]
> Did last walk through tonight of the place and they will be charging $35 for electric.
> 
> Also due to the location of the door we will not be able to pull trailers inside. Everything else looks good!!! Any questions let me know...*


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TXMRLEATHERFACE_@Mar 1 2008, 11:12 PM~10068243
> *just to remind everyone that set up time for saturday is 10 am to 5 pm, and sunday 8 am til 10 am for indoor and 11 am for outdoor. if u have ne more questions call me r lurch, r numbers r on the flyers.    :biggrin:
> *



reminder


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Miracles Car Club:
Will be having a car wash to raise money for medical expenses for one of our members Robert Guerrero on Sunday March 9th 9am it will be at Advance Auto Parts on Slaughter Ln in South Austin. Robert Guerrero was diagnosed with an illness and we will be washing cars and selling sausages wraps for info call 512-903-2554 ( Rob) come out have a wash or a wrap. 
Show your support.......


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

lookin good rick :thumbsup: ...how was the park 2day?? there really wasnt anybody out last night.... :angry: ..... if anybody is looking for a double din indash and a 17" flipdown let me know, im tryin 2 get rid of what is in da lac....pm me for info....i can give a warranty on this stuff if needed...


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

car needs to be lower


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 2 2008, 07:46 PM~10072753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE PICS RICK !! *


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 2 2008, 09:01 PM~10072896
> *lookin good rick :thumbsup: ...how was the park 2day?? there really wasnt anybody out last night.... :angry: .....  if anybody is looking for a double din indash and a 17" flipdown let me know, im tryin 2 get rid of what is in da lac....pm me for info....i can give a warranty on this stuff if needed...
> *



thanks big dog.. it was dead.. no one out there..


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Mar 2 2008, 09:01 PM~10072900
> *car needs to be lower
> *


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 2 2008, 11:13 AM~10070010
> *Stop #4 on the WEGO WORLD TOUR...
> 
> and more importantly, the 2nd FULL POINT SHOW!
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 13 2007, 10:31 AM~7468778
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

ricky u got screens in that too 
lets see the set up in the trunk fool


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

http://www.autoscoops.eu/autoforum/viewtop...?t=17008#295932

the elco wanna be lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:scrutinize: :happysad:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Mar 3 2008, 11:40 AM~10077112
> *http://www.autoscoops.eu/autoforum/viewtop...?t=17008#295932
> 
> the elco wanna be lol
> *


 :|


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

yesterday was one of the worst days of my life :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 3 2008, 12:57 PM~10077238
> *yesterday was one of the worst days of my life :roflmao:
> *


 :tears: :twak: :buttkick: :tears:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

did you pick up your hood yet?


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 2 2008, 08:45 PM~10072742
> *Miracles Car Club:
> Will be having a car wash to raise money for medical expenses for one of our members Robert Guerrero on Sunday March 9th 9am it will be at Advance Auto Parts on Slaughter Ln in South Austin. Robert Guerrero was diagnosed with an illness and we will be washing cars and selling sausages wraps for info call 512-903-2554 ( Rob) come out have a wash or a wrap.
> Show your support.......
> *



I'll be out there for a wrap... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 2 2008, 07:45 PM~10072742
> *Miracles Car Club:
> Will be having a car wash to raise money for medical expenses for one of our members Robert Guerrero on Sunday March 9th 9am it will be at Advance Auto Parts on Slaughter Ln in South Austin. Robert Guerrero was diagnosed with an illness and we will be washing cars and selling sausages wraps for info call 512-903-2554 ( Rob) come out have a wash or a wrap.
> Show your support.......
> *


i would go but we'll be in houston that day, sorry  
:0 i just realized Robert Guerrero is "Rob" what happend???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 3 2008, 03:25 PM~10078354
> *i would go but we'll be in houston that day, sorry
> :0 i just realized Robert Guerrero is "Rob" what happend???
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :banghead: :guns:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 3 2008, 02:32 PM~10078405
> *:twak:  :buttkick:  :banghead:  :guns:
> *


man, is that all i get from you today?  :biggrin: 

nah, i forgot that was his last name and there is a whole lot of Roberts

do yo know whats up with him???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 3 2008, 03:38 PM~10078449
> *man, is that all i get from you today?   :biggrin:
> 
> nah, i forgot that was his last name and there is a whole lot of Roberts
> ...


 :twak:  :buttkick: :guns: ................................ :biggrin: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Just picked this up for my future baby that will be born on or around September 6, 2008..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 3 2008, 03:38 PM~10078449
> *man, is that all i get from you today?   :biggrin:
> 
> nah, i forgot that was his last name and there is a whole lot of Roberts
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 3 2008, 02:42 PM~10078473
> *:twak:    :buttkick:  :guns: ................................ :biggrin:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


i called anna, she said he's been having some digestive problems, that sucks


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 3 2008, 02:51 PM~10078543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=395572 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: when did you put in that air filter thing? looks good


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Swa4FRX6rHE&feature=user- BLVD ACES :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJzIYv_mE04&feature=related


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

which one do i fall under??

STREET CUSTOM - Stock vehicle with a limit of zero (0)
Major modifications.

MILD CUSTOM - Vehicle with one (1) or two (2) Major
modifications.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 3 2008, 04:54 PM~10079335
> *which one do i fall under??
> 
> STREET CUSTOM - Stock vehicle with a limit of zero (0)
> ...


i would say street, but they'll probably put you in mild


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 3 2008, 04:35 PM~10079214
> *:wave: when did you put in that air filter thing? looks good
> *


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 3 2008, 05:35 PM~10079214
> *:wave: when did you put in that air filter thing? looks good
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Swa4FRX6rHE&feature=user- BLVD ACES :biggrin:
> *



thanks


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 3 2008, 05:54 PM~10079335
> *which one do i fall under??
> 
> STREET CUSTOM - Stock vehicle with a limit of zero (0)
> ...



if they count ur interior as a major then you would be in mild, usually any modifications 2 the interior would be counted as a major, even inserts....so they might bump you up...but if they dont count inserts as a major then you will be in street...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

i looked it up and it doesnt say much about inserts this year, it says custom interior, but im not sure if they will count it as a major, so i text jon and asked em, im just waitin 4 him 2 text me back...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TRU/Master P :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2aMpumi0gc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jykg9jDI6T8&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6hcx2EEhJY&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0opwZxOr0RE&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nUpcM5qHt4&feature=related


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

3 6 Mafia/Project Pat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhBlV8D1O5k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlJeenvBKa8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6p044UcDbac

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-80aZ4hYQs- check out the 63 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 3 2008, 06:26 PM~10079585
> *if they count ur interior as a major then you would be in mild, usually any modifications 2 the interior would be counted as a major, even inserts....so they might bump you up...but if they dont count inserts as a major then you will be in street...
> *



cool


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 3 2008, 06:31 PM~10079633
> *i looked it up and it doesnt say much about inserts this year, it says custom interior, but im not sure if they will count it as a major, so i text jon and asked em, im just waitin 4 him 2 text me back...
> *



thanks big dog


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

well if we get the trunk done i say it is 3 upgrades, but the shows you'll go to the classes sound all jacked up


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Mar 3 2008, 09:08 PM~10080908
> *well if we get the trunk done i say it is 3 upgrades, but the shows you'll go to the classes sound all jacked up
> *



i am ready to do my trunk..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 3 2008, 11:36 PM~10081879
> *i am ready to do my trunk..
> *



did you just bagged the impala?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 3 2008, 10:52 PM~10082066
> *did you just bagged the impala?
> *


yes i did


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 4 2008, 12:02 AM~10082175
> *yes i did
> *



you got that ride sittin clean. wont that count as a modification at the shows and bump you up a class? or can people still have bags or hydros and still be considered street custom? shit i wanted to make my hood suicide but i heard even that bumps you up and lambo doors bumps you up to. it get confusing sometimes but i know i wanna stay in the street class myself


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

Mean Streets Custom Car show/ Sat./May 24, 2008 -Austin
















Mean Streets Custom Car show will be at the Travis County Expo Center on Saturday/May 24,2008 for their 16th show! This will be a 1 day, inside and outside event featuring live music, drifting, motorcycle stunts, DB Drags Extreme SPL Audio competition, a Street Glow Off competition, dance contest, over 140 awards for bikes, domestic muscle cars, hot rods, Imports, & Trucks, girls, and a few surprises!!! More awards than HIN OR Face Off combined! You asked for more awards... YOU GOT IT! You asked for more bands... YOU GOT IT! You asked for more domestic categories.... YOU GOT IT! You asked for more models..... YOU GOT IT! You asked for more Truck and Low Rider categories...YOU GOT IT! You asked for more Import categories.... YOU GOT IT! You asked for multiple entry Club discounts..... YOU GOT IT! You asked for a driving or distance discount to lower entry fees if coming from out of town! YOU GOT IT! You asked for a huge Audio sale that was REAL! YOU GOT IT! Do yourself a favor and hold off on any audio purchases before the event! Wait until the show because Island Audio is doing a REAL AUDIO BLOWOUT WITH THE GOOD STUFF!! Give them a call at 821-0404 and let them know what you from them! Or just get tightened up for the DB contest or neon competition at the event! THIS IS YOUR SHOW AUSTIN TEXAS! ASdmission is $20.00 at the gate or you can sasave some green by getting your discount advance tickets at O'Reilly Auto Parts stores starting April 24TH. Children 12 & under are free! Categories listed below are subject to change up to May10, 2008. Questions? Call 512-528-9264. Check out the fan based site at: http:MySpace.com/meanstreetcarshow ! Our event site is currently being remodeled but should be live by about March 10, 2008! Check it out at www.MeanStreetsCarShows.Com ! This is YOUR SHOW AUSTIN! Thanks for coming out! Sponsored by: Round Rock Scion, Champion Scion, Sideways Auto Salon, Maxwell Dodge, Island Audio, A Jacks Custom Wheels, Street Glow, Sub Sonic Audio & Alarm, Cleo Bay Suzuki, Daily Drifter, Nasci Shows/DB Drags, and more on the way!

AWARD CATEGORIES/ENTRY FEES & APPRECIATION DISCOUNTS
All categories are subject to change. [subject to change based on pre entries; categories below will be expanded or degraded on April 15, 2008.]
ENTRY FEES - Entry fees have always been $45.00 per entry no matter what. There are several discounts applying to the 05/24/08 Austin show. They are as follows for this event:

1. Within 20 miles of Austin gets a $5.00 discount off. So $45.00 - $5.00 = $40.00

2. 20 miles or more from Austin gets a $10.00 discount. So $45.00- $10.00 = $35.00

3. Clubs/Shops with 10 entries get an additional $5.00 off. 

4 Clubs/Shops with 20 entries get an additional $10.00 off. 

5. Clubs/Shops with 30 cars get an additional $15.00 off. 

6.Entry fees bottom out & NEVER goes lower than $25.00 per entry no matter what. 


____________________________________________________________________________________________________________ 

Overall Best Of Show 

Exotics [Vipers, Skylines, NSX, etc.] - 1st,2nd,3rd 


IMPORT CATEGORIES Open Import -Best & Runner Up Honda S-2000 [1st,2nd,3rd] Honda Accord [1st,2nd,3rd] Honda Hatch[1st,2nd,3rd] Honda Civic [1st,2nd,3rd] Euro [1st,2nd,3rd] Lancer/Evo - 1st,2nd,3rd Lexus/Infiniti [1st,2nd,3rd] Mazda-Best &Runner Up 

Acura [1st,2nd, 3rd] Subaru [1st,2nd,3rd] Open Mitsubishi [1st,2nd,3rd] Acura [1st,2nd, 3rd] VW - [1st,2nd,3rd] 

Open Nissan [1st,2nd,3rd] JDM [1st, 2nd, 3rd] Scion XB [1st,2nd, 3rd] Nissan 350-1st,2nd,3rd Open Toyota [1st,2nd,3rd] 

Nissan 240/Silvia -Best &Runner Up Scion XA/TC 1ST,2ND,3RD Honda Prelude/Del Sol -1st,2nd,3rd ________________________________________________________________________________________

DOMESTIC CATEGORY Late Model 1991-Present [1st,2nd,3rd] J-Bodies 1st,2nd,3rd Domestic Compact [1st,2nd,3rd] American Muscle 1976-1990 [1st,2nd,3rd] Classic Muscle 1958-1975 [1st,2nd,3rd ] Mustang [1st,2nd,3rd] 

Rat Rods- Best &Runner Up Restored Rod/Pre 1955 [Best & Runner Up] Tri-Fives-[Best & Runner Up] 

Pro Street/Street Machine [Best & Runner Up] Corvette-1st,2nd,3rd Slabs -Best & Runner Up[1st,2nd,3rd] 

Altered Rod/Pre1955 - Best and Runner Up F Bodies- 1st,2nd,3rd

________________________________________________________________________ _________________________________

LOW RIDER Streets Custom [1st,2nd,3rd] Full Custom [1st,2nd,3rd] Pre 1950 Tanks- [1st,2nd,3rd] 

Classic 1951-1980- [1st.2nd,3rd] Late Model 1981-Present-[1st,2nd,3rd] Low Rider Bike [1st,2nd,3RD,4TH ________________________________________________________________________________________________________

TRUCK Full Size 10-15 mods -Wild [1st,2nd,3rd] Radical-Over 15 Mods- [1st,2nd,3rd] Wild SUV [1st,2nd,3rd] 

Extreme - 11-15 Mods[1st,2nd,3rd] Full Size Mild 1-6 mods[1st,2nd,3rd] Wild Compact [1st,2nd,3rd] 

Mild Compact [1st,2nd,3rd Xtreme 16mods/up - Best, Runner Up Mild SUV [1st,2nd,3rd] Off Road- - Best, RuNNER Up

MOTORCYCLES - Custom Motorcycle [1st,2nd,3rd] Sport Bike- Best, Runner Up Metric - Best, Runner Up 



STREET GLOW NEON CONTEST - 1ST,2ND,3RD DB DRAGS SPL SOUND COMPETITION- 20 awards

_______________________________________________________________________


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 4 2008, 12:23 PM~10085310
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


  road trip! :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 3 2008, 11:12 PM~10082258
> *you got that ride sittin clean.  wont that count as a modification at the shows and bump you up a class? or can people still have bags or hydros and still be considered street custom? shit i wanted to make my hood suicide but i heard even that bumps you up and lambo doors bumps you up to.  it get confusing sometimes but i know i wanna stay in the street class myself
> *



nope, bags, hydraulics, count as a minor modification, lambo doors, suicide count as a major...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 2 2008, 08:45 PM~10072742
> *Miracles Car Club:
> Will be having a car wash to raise money for medical expenses for one of our members Robert Guerrero on Sunday March 9th 9am it will be at Advance Auto Parts on Slaughter Ln in South Austin. Robert Guerrero was diagnosed with an illness and we will be washing cars and selling sausages wraps for info call 512-903-2554 ( Rob) come out have a wash or a wrap.
> Show your support.......
> *



Just wanted to state that the car wash is still on but is not a MIRACLES Car Club benefit but will be held by family and friends....sorry to the members for the lack of notice....
Rob


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 3 2008, 09:10 PM~10080935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 4 2008, 12:22 PM~10085793
> *Just wanted to state that the car wash is still on but is not a MIRACLES Car Club  benefit but will be held by family and friends....sorry to the members for the lack of notice....
> Rob
> *


 ...........................................FEEL DA LUV :ugh:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 4 2008, 12:03 PM~10085650
> *nope, bags, hydraulics, count as a minor modification, lambo doors, suicide count as a major...
> *



nice


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 4 2008, 11:27 AM~10085337
> * road trip! :biggrin:
> *


i am ready


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 4 2008, 11:27 AM~10085337
> * road trip! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up everyone

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: to everyone thats takin the trip to Houston to the show this weekend. i hope all of yall come back with awards and maybe a couple of girlfriends and show them how da central tex boys be doin it down here. my car wont be at the show but iam gonna try n make it out there. so if you see me out there, be like whadup Miggy and i can be like :wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 4 2008, 05:27 PM~10088122
> *:thumbsup: to everyone thats takin the trip to Houston to the show this weekend.  i hope all of yall come back with awards and maybe a couple of girlfriends and show them how da central tex boys be doin it down here.  my car wont be at the show but iam gonna try n make it out there.  so if you see me out there, be like whadup Miggy and i can be like  :wave:
> *


 
you know how we do it in texas.. we always do it big.  why is your car not going to be out there?

only in texas we can do it like this


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 4 2008, 06:30 PM~10088145
> *you know how we do it in texas.. we always do it big.  why is your car not going to be out there?
> 
> only in texas we can do it like this
> ...



i still got alot of work to do to it. iam hoping to be able to take it to the dallas show next month though if everything goes as planned. right now iam not even on rims iam on stocks. iam gettin different rims and doing some other work to the inside and outside of the car. who all from Kinights Of Pleasure going?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 4 2008, 05:40 PM~10088211
> *i still got alot of work to do to it.  iam hoping to be able to take it to the dallas show next month though if everything goes as planned.  right now iam not even on rims iam on stocks.  iam gettin different rims and doing some other work to the inside and outside of the car.  who all from Knights Of Pleasure going</span>?
> *



<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>all....................13 entries :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

BOSSHAWG OUTLAW!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

BOSSHAWG OUTLAW!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

back in business  :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 24 2008, 09:36 PM~10020883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

nice


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up everyone?? i am so ready to go home


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 3 2008, 09:10 PM~10080935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Advance Auto Parts on 7th st</span>


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

were @


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Advance Auto Parts on 7th st


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 4 2008, 09:16 PM~10090571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: ...TTT!..


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i got a phone call from the people that are throwing the show this weekend and he asked me how many cars are we bringing. he told me that he only has 5 pre reg. he asked me if we were still bring 6 cars and i told him yes.


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 2 2008, 08:45 PM~10072742
> *
> Will be having a car wash to raise money for medical expenses for one of our members Robert Guerrero on Sunday March 9th 9am it will be at Advance Auto Parts on Slaughter Ln in South Austin. Robert Guerrero was diagnosed with an illness and we will be washing cars and selling sausages wraps. ( Rob) come out have a wash or a wrap.
> Show your support.......
> *


TTMT for My Homie Rob...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Jul 25 2007, 04:31 AM~8385714-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  i like the chiny marks :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what it do guy's man i can't wait till 8


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

The Seven Kinds Of Sex..

The 1st kind of sex is called: Smurf Sex. This kind of sex
happens when you first meet someone and you have sex until you are
both blue in the face.

The 2nd kind of sex is called: Kitchen Sex. This is when you
have been with your partner for a short time and you are so horny you
will have sex anywhere, even in the kitchen.


The 3rd kind of sex is called: Bedroom Sex. This is when you
have been with your partner for a long time. Your sex has gotten
routine and you usually have sex only in your bedroom.


The 4th kind of sex is called: Hallway Sex. This is when you
have been with your partner for too long. When you pass each
other in the hallway you both say "screw you".


The 5th kind of sex is called: Religious Sex, which means you
get nun in the morning, nun in the afternoon and nun at night.


The 6th kind is called Courtroom Sex: This is when you cannot
stand your wife any more. She takes you to court and screws you in
front of everyone.


And last, but not least, the 7th kind of sex is called: Social
Security Sex. You get a little each month ... but not enough to live
on.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

Montana Border Control


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 5 2008, 05:58 PM~10097850
> * i like the chiny marks :biggrin:
> *


"BLING BLING"


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 5 2008, 08:03 PM~10098634
> *The Seven Kinds Of Sex..
> 
> The 1st kind of sex is called: Smurf Sex. This kind of sex
> ...


That's you Rick :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 5 2008, 09:48 PM~10099746
> *That's you Rick :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



funny


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Rogelio "Pia" Ramos 
Rogelio "Pia" Ramos 1945-2008 Rogelio "Pia" Ramos, 62, of Austin passed away on Sunday March 2, 2008 after a brief illness. 'Pia', as he was known by all who knew him, was born in Sugarland, Texas on April 4, 1945, the youngest child of Alfonso Ramos, Sr. and Elvira Perez Ramos. Pia is preceded in death by his parents, Alfonso Ramos, Sr., Elvira Perez Ramos, brother Elijio Ramos; brother-in-law John Salas Sr. and niece Susan Salas Davila. In 1949, the Ramos family moved to Austin from Sugarland and Pia attended Metz and Palm Elementary schools, then Allen Jr. High school. Sometime in the early 1960's while attending Albert Sydney Johnston High School, Pia's musical career began at the age of 16 when his brothers, Elijio, Alfonso, Ruben and Joe, wanting to keep their little brother close, placed a bass guitar in his hand and made him Bass player for the Alfonso Ramos Orchestra. And without one note of formal musical training, save what he picked up from brothers and fellow musicians, it wasn't long before he got the 'hang' of his instrument and was playing with the sound of a seasoned professional. Within a few years, his thirst for a 'different' sound got the better of him and in 1969, Pia started his band "The Mexican Revolution" and shortly thereafter convinced his brother Ruben to be the lead singer, and the rest is history. Rogelio ('Roy'/'Pia') Ramos was an extraordinary Bass player whose musical ability knew no bounds. In addition to the usual Tejano/Latin fare of 'Polkas', 'Cumbias', 'Boleros', 'Mambos', 'Corridos', 'Danzones' and 'Salsa'; Pia could play 'Rhythm and Blues', Rock 'n Roll', 'Country ', and his favorite of all 'Jazz! It was not unusual to find Pia constantly practicing on his Bass Guitar at any hour of the day, with an occasional small break for meals! The natural musical talent that allowed Pia to help in the band's musical compositions AND to be the main rhythmic backbone for the Mexican Revolution Band will be greatly missed. But even more so will we all miss Pia's humble easy going manner of treating his family, friends and fellow musicians that only those who knew him can express. In addition to playing bass with the Alfonso Ramos Orchestra, the Mexican Revolution bands, with Roy Montelongo, TeJazz and Los Flames, Pia spent four years touring with Bill Pinkney's Original Drifters Band out of Myrtle Beach, South Carolina. Among his musical accomplishments include 'Best Bass' 2006 Academy of Tejano Artists and Musicians, Induction to the Tejano Roots Hall of Fame 2007, and a Grammy Nomination with the Mexican Revolution Band in 2008. Pia enjoyed spending time with his grandchildren, working crossword puzzles, an occasional 'Poker' game and of course his Scratch-offs! God keep you, Pia, and we'll see you in a little bit! Pia is survived by his wife Angie Sais and her daughters Stephanie Torres and Maricella Jaso. He is also survived by the mother of his children Rachel Mendez Ramos, and their daughter Rachel Galindo (Fred), sons Brian Ramos and Vincent Ramos, four granddaughters, eight grandsons, and a host of loving nieces and nephews. Also surviving him is his sister Inez Ramos Salas, and brothers Alfonso Ramos Jr. (Margaret), Ruben Ramos, and Joe Ramos (Cynthia). Recitation of Holy Rosary will be recited on Wednesday at 7:00 p.m., Mission Funeral Home Serenity Chapel 6204 South First Street (South). Mass of Christian burial will be held on Thursday, 10:00 a.m. at Our Lady of Guadalupe Catholic Church 1206 E. Ninth Street. Burial will follow at Santa Maria Cemetery in Pflugerville, Texas Serving as pallbearers are his nephews, John Salas, Jr., Carlos Ramos, Joseph Ramos, Ruben Rene Ramos, Orland Ramos and Joe Ramos, II. View memorials on-line, visit http://www.missionmemrials. com


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Texas Relays Weekend 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WduApeybBXs


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

u see that one black guy? i think he was on that wet... this year iam gonna dance in front of the cars like that


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 6 2008, 01:06 AM~10101781
> *u see that one black guy?  i think he was on that wet... this year iam gonna dance in front of the cars like that
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 6 2008, 02:17 AM~10101841
> *:loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

anywayz iam going back to "off topic" so i can get me some more free porn


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 6 2008, 02:21 AM~10102077
> *anywayz iam going back to "off topic" so i can get me some more free porn
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Miracles Car Club:
Will be having a car wash to raise money for medical expenses for one of our members Robert Guerrero on Sunday March 9th 9am it will be at Advance Auto Parts on Slaughter Ln in South Austin. Robert Guerrero was diagnosed with an illness and we will be washing cars and selling sausages wraps for info call 512-903-2554 ( Rob) come out have a wash or a wrap.
Show your support.......



Just wanted to state that the car wash is still on but is not a MIRACLES Car Club benefit but will be held by family and friends....sorry to the members for the lack of notice....
Rob


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 3 2008, 09:10 PM~10080935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 6 2008, 02:21 AM~10102077
> *anywayz iam going back to "off topic" so i can get me some more free porn
> *



he is not playin yall.... :biggrin: ....miggy i know u got a lot of videos made...lol


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

new


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: atxpinky


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 6 2008, 03:49 PM~10106497
> *new
> 
> 
> ...


i dont like the red ribbon and needs more pictures- just my opinion


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

thanks for changing it to Miklo


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 6 2008, 04:57 PM~10106585
> *i dont like the red ribbon and needs more pictures- just my opinion
> *



no room for more pictures.. you never sent me that flyer


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 6 2008, 04:57 PM~10106585
> *i dont like the red ribbon and needs more pictures- just my opinion
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 6 2008, 04:27 PM~10106843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 are you still going to do a hood scoop?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 6 2008, 05:55 PM~10107139
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


i am printing out black and white copys.. i will redo it after the show this weekend.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 6 2008, 06:05 PM~10107224
> *:0  are you still going to do a hood scoop?
> *


i will but i have to make sure my money is right


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 6 2008, 05:18 PM~10107318
> *i am printing out black and white copys.. i will redo it after the show this weekend.
> *


  it still looks good though


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 6 2008, 09:29 AM~10103063
> *Miracles Car Club:
> Will be having a car wash to raise money for medical expenses for one of our members Robert Guerrero on Sunday March 9th 9am it will be at Advance Auto Parts on Slaughter Ln in South Austin. Robert Guerrero was diagnosed with an illness and we will be washing cars and selling sausages wraps for info call 512-903-2554 ( Rob) come out have a wash or a wrap.
> Show your support.......
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

is fat boyz still doin it big?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Mar 6 2008, 05:35 PM~10107404
> *is fat boyz still doin it big?
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: later fooz :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

what up knights


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Mar 6 2008, 08:03 PM~10108055
> *what up knights
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Mar 6 2008, 06:35 PM~10107404
> *is fat boyz still doin it big?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

when yall heading out 2morrow or sat


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 6 2008, 07:18 PM~10107318
> *i am printing out black and white copys.. i will redo it after the show this weekend.
> *



save us some copies .. i know i wanna enter. august is gonna be a busy month for all of us. it'll be here before we know it.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Mar 6 2008, 09:38 PM~10109071
> *when yall heading out 2morrow or sat
> *


8A.M.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i printed out 119 flyers


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 6 2008, 06:55 PM~10107139
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


HE LIKES BLUE


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

waz good everybody?.....waz everybody been up 2?...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 7 2008, 11:02 AM~10112921
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 6 2008, 11:04 PM~10110352
> *i printed out 119 flyers
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 7 2008, 03:37 PM~10114580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 7 2008, 03:37 PM~10114580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 7 2008, 03:37 PM~10114580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

oops :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up alex :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

shouldnt u b in bed u got a long drive 2morrow


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Mar 7 2008, 10:54 PM~10117772
> *shouldnt u b in bed u got a long drive 2morrow
> *


 :no: :no:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

http://s64.photobucket.com/albums/h171/noe...oustonBikes.flv :biggrin:check out how many kop bikes r on here


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Mar 9 2008, 07:06 PM~10128678
> *http://s64.photobucket.com/albums/h171/noe...oustonBikes.flv :biggrin:check out how many kop bikes r on here
> *


   :dunno:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: good show


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

^^^damn im shaky^^^ :biggrin


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 10 2008, 01:35 PM~10133831
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MIKLO WHY YOU ALL MAD LOOKING :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Mar 10 2008, 11:50 AM~10133931
> *MIKLO WHY YOU ALL MAD LOOKING  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 10 2008, 12:44 PM~10133882
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 10 2008, 12:48 PM~10133915
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 10 2008, 12:35 PM~10133831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 10 2008, 12:54 PM~10133967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cruzn :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 10 2008, 12:08 PM~10134024
> *cruzn :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

did trini take all these pics?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

just ordered it b here next week :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Mar 10 2008, 02:50 PM~10135162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 10 2008, 11:35 AM~10133831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look at them pretty mexicans how many do u c :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 10 2008, 02:08 PM~10134421
> *did trini take all these pics?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 10 2008, 03:34 PM~10135456
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


damn, he's good


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 10 2008, 04:25 PM~10135397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    :wow:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

any more pic of oz bike


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

any more pic of oz bike


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

any more pic of oz bike


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: MiKLO, knight, 73monte, impala_ss_in_atx, mac2lac, INDIVIDUALS*512*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Mar 10 2008, 03:37 PM~10135473
> *any more pic of oz bike
> *




























sorry theyre kind of blury


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Mar 10 2008, 04:39 PM~10135492
> *any more pic of oz bike
> *


 :dunno: not me


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Mar 10 2008, 03:46 PM~10135558-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 10 2008, 05:08 PM~10135707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


miklo's a messican in this 1 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Mar 10 2008, 02:54 PM~10135184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


5?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 10 2008, 06:28 PM~10136294
> *5?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: .look at ricks head :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 10 2008, 05:26 PM~10136272
> *miklo's a messican in this 1 :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: goin home


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 10 2008, 06:47 PM~10136503
> *
> 
> 
> ...



to much time on your hands


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

lookin good at the show knights!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

what did yall place in?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 10 2008, 08:31 PM~10137469
> *what did yall place in?
> 
> *


I GOT 1ST IN 70'S FULL. MY SON GOT 1ST IN 20INCH MILD-SEMI(THE GREEN BIKE) MY OTHER SON GOT 2ND IN 20 INCH STREET(THE PURPLE BIKE) PLAYBOY GOT 1ST IN 26 INCH THE BLACK IMPALA GOT 3RD AND THE LINCOLN GOT 1ST IN LUXURY STREET.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

so what class were you in rick


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

NEXT STOP :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Mar 10 2008, 09:19 PM~10138186
> *so what class were you in rick
> *



street mild


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 10 2008, 09:25 PM~10138260
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i am so there


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 10 2008, 09:47 PM~10138540
> *street mild
> *


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 10 2008, 09:51 PM~10138609
> *
> *



lol  uffin: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :tears: :tears:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 10 2008, 09:55 PM~10138674
> *lol    uffin:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



Dont feel bad big in the lrm shows they put me in mild and I didnt have any major mods.


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

I will be gettin the sore end because i will be classed with street rad or higher


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

This must be the new member. Very nice ride!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Mar 11 2008, 07:28 AM~10141101
> *This must be the new member. Very nice ride!!!  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 10 2008, 09:53 PM~10137825
> *I GOT 1ST IN 70'S FULL. MY SON GOT 1ST IN 20INCH MILD-SEMI(THE GREEN BIKE) MY OTHER SON GOT 2ND IN 20 INCH STREET(THE PURPLE BIKE) PLAYBOY GOT 1ST IN 26 INCH THE BLACK IMPALA GOT 3RD AND THE LINCOLN GOT 1ST IN LUXURY STREET.
> *



CONGRATS!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 11 2008, 09:50 AM~10141362
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Kinda makes me want to get a 4dr Linc for just a cruiser. Your ride was looking good out there too Rick! How was the ride up there with the air? Was it Cadillacin?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Mar 11 2008, 08:59 AM~10141403
> *Kinda makes me want to get a 4dr Linc for just a cruiser. Your ride was looking good out there too Rick! How was the ride up there with the air? Was it Cadillacin?
> *



the ride up there was really good.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 11 2008, 10:09 AM~10141453
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I MISSED OUT ON THIS SHOW! UGH!! :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Mar 11 2008, 09:14 AM~10141485
> *I MISSED OUT ON THIS SHOW! UGH!!  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 10 2008, 08:47 PM~10138540
> *street mild
> *


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 11 2008, 11:21 AM~10142540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i was lovin those impalas


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

did they do most members at the houston show?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

THIS SAT. @ ADVANCED AUTO PARTS ON 7th ST. AND PLEASANT VALLEY


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

^^^i liked that truck^^^


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 11 2008, 02:09 PM~10143709
> *did they do most members at the houston show?
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

David sold his car :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 11 2008, 04:51 PM~10144760
> *David sold his car :0
> *


for $13,000.00 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Mar 10 2008, 02:54 PM~10135184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

who did the cast plaques for yall, the one on miklos avatar


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 11 2008, 07:40 PM~10145632
> *who did the cast plaques for yall, the one on miklos  avatar
> *


plaqueworkz


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

just wanted to post up 1 of the good o days


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Mar 11 2008, 09:08 PM~10146549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 11 2008, 03:13 PM~10143737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

Dear Wife: 

I'm writing you this letter to tell you that I'm leaving you forever. I've been a good man to you for seven years and I have nothing to show for it. These last two weeks have been hell. Your boss called to tell me that you quit your job today and that was the last straw. Last week, you came home and didn't even notice that I had a new haircut, had cooked your favorite meal, and even wore a brand new pair of silk boxers. You ate in two minutes, and then went straight to sleep after watching all of your soaps. You don't tell me that you love me anymore, you don't want sex, or anything that connects us as a couple. Either you're cheating on me or you don't love me anymore. Whatever the case, I'm gone.


Signed, 
Your ex-husband. 

P.S. Don't try to find me. Your sister and I are moving away to West Virginia together. have a great life. 






Dear Ex-Husband: 

Nothing has made my day more than receiving your letter. It's true that you and I have been married for seven years, although a good man is a far cry from what you've been. I watch my soaps so much because they drown out your constant whining and griping. Too bad that doesn't work. I did notice when you got a haircut last week, but the first thing that came to mind was that you looked just like a girl. Since my Mother raised me not to say anything if you can't say anything nice, I didn't comment. And when you cooked my favorite meal, you must have gotten me confused with my sister, because I stopped eating pork several years ago. About those new silk boxers ... I turned away from you because the $49.99 price tag was still on them, and I prayed that it was a coincidence that my sister had just borrowed $50 from me that morning. But even after all of this, I still loved you and felt that we could work it out. So , when I hit the lottery for $10 million, I quit my job and bought us two tickets for Jamaica . But when I got home, you were gone. Everything happens for a reason, I guess. I hope you have the fulfilling life you always wanted. By the way, my lawyer says that the letter you wrote ensures that you won't get a dime from me. So take care. 

Signed, 
Your ex-wife, rich and free as hell 

P.S. I don't know if I ever told you, but my sister Carla was born Carl. I hope that's not a problem.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 11 2008, 09:49 PM~10147971
> *Dear Wife:
> 
> I'm writing you this letter to tell you that I'm leaving you forever. I've been a good man to you for seven years and I have nothing to show for it. These last two weeks have been hell. Your boss called to tell me that you quit your job today and that was the last straw. Last week, you came home and didn't even notice that I had a new haircut, had cooked your favorite meal, and even wore a brand new pair of silk boxers. You ate in two minutes, and then went straight to sleep after watching all of your soaps. You don't tell me that you love me anymore, you don't want sex, or anything that connects us as a couple. Either you're cheating on me or you don't love me anymore. Whatever the case, I'm gone.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I know you want the standings....


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 12 2008, 10:03 AM~10150181
> *I know you want the standings....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0   :thumbsup: uffin: THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 12 2008, 08:03 AM~10150181
> *I know you want the standings....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 11 2008, 10:17 PM~10148245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 looks good!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 12 2008, 10:03 AM~10150181
> *I know you want the standings....
> 
> 
> ...


*HELLZ TO THA MOTHAFUKIN GEAH!!!*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d68ZRFc4wyI


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Mar 12 2008, 01:37 PM~10152340
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d68ZRFc4wyI
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 12 2008, 08:03 AM~10150181
> *I know you want the standings....
> 
> 
> ...


why didnt they list Eligh under street?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Mar 11 2008, 11:03 PM~10148625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 12 2008, 03:11 PM~10152599
> *why didnt they list Eligh under street?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i thought when you place you get points


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i haveprg regs forms for the next show we need to send them in


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 12 2008, 03:52 PM~10153189
> *i haveprg regs forms for the next show we need to send them in
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 12 2008, 03:52 PM~10153189
> *i haveprg regs forms for the next show we need to send them in
> *


pm me 1 big dog


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Mar 12 2008, 06:47 PM~10153933
> *pm me 1 big dog
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 12 2008, 08:03 AM~10150181
> *I know you want the standings....
> 
> 
> ...


congrats to all way to go kop


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 12 2008, 06:44 PM~10153915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 12 2008, 10:03 AM~10150181
> *I know you want the standings....
> 
> 
> ...



congradulations to everyone who placed. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: next stop Dallas TX


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

damm datz clean!..^^^^


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx+Mar 12 2008, 05:44 PM~10153915-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

congrats alex and all the KOP, big ups reppin the atx


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 13 2008, 04:07 PM~10161454
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 13 2008, 04:08 PM~10161465
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

Mexican love story
>
> Maria, a beautiful Latina, fell in love with
> Jose. She planned to marry very soon. She was so
> happy about her wedding plans, she decided to tell
> her papa. Papa told her, "Maria, you'll have to find
> another.
>
> Your Madre does not know this, but Jose is
> your half-brother". So Maria forgot about her Jose,
> and soon planned to marry Ricardo. But after telling
> papa again, he said, "Maria otra vez there's trouble
> still.You cannot marry Ricardo, mi hija. Please
> don't tell your mother, but Ricardo and Jose are
> your half-brothers."
>
> Maria had no choice but to go to her mama.
> Mama already knew and said "Mi hija, do what makes
> you happy. Marry Ricardo or marry Jose,because you
> are not related to Papa."
>
> WHAT A BEAUTIFUL LOVE STORY


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Mar 13 2008, 09:37 AM~10158159
> *
> 
> 
> ...



who's ride is that? that car is clean as fuck


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10162769

for miklo look asap


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

everyone ready for this weekend


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

just rollin through...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 11 2008, 03:13 PM~10143737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

look guys its my old lac. Some in in the B'I'G in SA owns it now :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Mar 6 2008, 06:35 PM~10107404
> *is fat boyz still doin it big?
> *


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 16 2008, 05:07 PM~10181683
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hey rick is that lesa


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Mar 16 2008, 07:25 PM~10182566
> *hey rick is that lesa
> *



homegirl from SA


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

this is how my lincoln is lookin now. still got some other stuff iam bout to do to it. hopefully it'll be ready for the dallas show in April


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 17 2008, 02:35 AM~10185581
> *this is how my lincoln is lookin now.  still got some other stuff iam bout to do to it.  hopefully it'll be ready for the dallas show in April
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 17 2008, 06:18 AM~10185888
> *
> *



That concert was off the chain!! Me and Frankie went. Got there at 4pm and sat there until Ice Cube came on! BAD ASS! Felt like we were at an Up In Smoke Tour! All he needed was a '64 to roll up on stage!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:nicoderm: :wow: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

hey miklo you should don some undercoating on that frame


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 16 2008, 03:53 PM~10181627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  good day.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Mar 17 2008, 09:50 AM~10187189
> *hey miklo you should don some undercoating on that frame
> *


i know, i want to


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 17 2008, 01:35 AM~10185581
> *this is how my lincoln is lookin now.  still got some other stuff iam bout to do to it.  hopefully it'll be ready for the dallas show in April
> 
> 
> ...




LOOKIN REAL GOOD MIGGY :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 17 2008, 10:07 AM~10187323
> *LOOKIN REAL GOOD MIGGY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 17 2008, 09:11 AM~10186925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more chrome to clean :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Mar 17 2008, 10:50 AM~10187189
> *hey miklo you should don some undercoating on that frame
> *


 :yes: ...should have just pulled out the black spray paint... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 17 2008, 10:41 AM~10187570
> *:yes: ...should have just pulled out the black spray paint... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


right.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 17 2008, 10:11 AM~10186925
> *
> 
> 
> ...




lookin real good, cant wait 2 see it... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

so Tito, do you think that i can still be in street?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 17 2008, 12:35 AM~10185581
> *this is how my lincoln is lookin now.  still got some other stuff iam bout to do to it.  hopefully it'll be ready for the dallas show in April
> 
> 
> ...



14s 
:uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 17 2008, 10:43 AM~10187587
> *lookin real good, cant wait 2 see it... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 17 2008, 11:02 AM~10187275
> * good day.
> *



so did the car wash go okay, yall raise good money...i went by there but was 2 late...i didnt get 2 da atx til round 530 sumthin like dat...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 17 2008, 10:45 AM~10187609
> *so did the car wash go okay, yall raise good money...i went by there but was 2 late...i didnt get 2 da atx til round 530 sumthin like dat...
> *


 we had just left at like 6:00p 

yeah it went real well, we made almost $800 :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 17 2008, 11:44 AM~10187596
> *so Tito, do you think that i can still be in street?
> *



as long as you dont do da rear undercarriage, paint it if you want, but dont chrome it unless you want 2 step up, right now you have partial undercarriage which is a minor...no matter how many minors you have it wont bump you up on da tour...if you do the insides it will bump you up though....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 17 2008, 10:47 AM~10187625
> *as long as you dont do da rear undercarriage, paint it if you want, but dont chrome it unless you want 2 step up, right now you have partial undercarriage which is a minor...no matter how many minors you have it wont bump you up on da tour...if you do the insides it will bump you up though....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 17 2008, 11:47 AM~10187617
> * we had just left at like 6:00p
> 
> yeah it went real well, we made almost $800  :biggrin:
> *



damn i had barely missed yall, by da time i picked my girl and rolled down there it was a lil after...daaammmmnnn,lol, hey can i borrow sum money for gas, its killin me...lol....thats good, much props KOP


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 17 2008, 10:50 AM~10187641
> *damn i had barely missed yall, by da time i picked my girl and rolled down there it was a lil after...daaammmmnnn,lol, hey can i borrow sum money for gas, its killin me...lol....thats good, much props KOP
> *


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 17 2008, 11:44 AM~10187603
> *14s
> :uh:
> *



yep, we ride em daily down here, hit da highways, dont just stay in one city...state wide ridaz..... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 27 2008, 07:03 PM~9798295
> *i know its kind of early but- WE ARE PLANNING ANOTHER CRUISE FOR <span style=\'color:red\'>APRIL 5TH TEXAS RELAY AND HOT ROD WEEKEND</span>
> EVERYONE SHOULD COME
> *


yall ready to cruise? :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

who do i email for my score


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

is the new flyer almost ready?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 17 2008, 12:57 PM~10188204
> *who do i email for my score
> *



jon chuck, he been busy, so dont know when he will have the chance... if he doesnt respond, let me know, i got another address 4 em...

[email protected]


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 17 2008, 10:47 AM~10187625
> *as long as you dont do da rear undercarriage, paint it if you want, but dont chrome it unless you want 2 step up, right now you have partial undercarriage which is a minor...no matter how many minors you have it wont bump you up on da tour...if you do the insides it will bump you up though....
> *


so they dont do it like LRM where so many minors add up to a major?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 17 2008, 12:55 PM~10187679
> *yall ready to cruise? :biggrin:
> *



you can count me in on that.  cant wait


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 17 2008, 12:44 PM~10187603
> *14s
> :uh:
> *



wow he can count... :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Quote of the week: 
"Alex, that didn't work what else should I try?" 
"Get that yellow hammer right there... and beat your self with it!"
 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 17 2008, 12:55 PM~10188665
> *you can count me in on that.    cant wait
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 17 2008, 12:35 AM~10185581
> *this is how my lincoln is lookin now.  still got some other stuff iam bout to do to it.  hopefully it'll be ready for the dallas show in April
> 
> 
> ...


hey miggy, is that a factory color?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 17 2008, 12:49 PM~10188606
> *so they dont do it like LRM where so many minors add up to a major?
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 17 2008, 01:58 PM~10188690
> *Quote of the week:
> "Alex, that didn't work what else should I try?"
> "Get that yellow hammer right there... and beat your self with it!"
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 17 2008, 01:49 PM~10188606
> *so they dont do it like LRM where so many minors add up to a major?
> *



sorry had left 4 a second...na it dont matter, they just changed that rule this year...it can be a good thing and it can be a bad thing..so everyone needs 2 come correct so it can work in your favor... :biggrin: 


Modifications/Classifications
The classes are based only upon the number of major
modifications. Minor modifications do NOT affect what class
the exhibitor is placed in.
MINOR MODIFICATIONS (that do NOT affect what class you
are placed in) INCLUDE THE FOLLOWING: Hydraulics, rims
accessories, car audio/video, murals, pinstriping, engraving,
etc. Minor body work, including (but not limited to) shaved
tailgate handle, shaved license plate frames, frenched
antenna, etc.
MAJOR MODIFICATIONS INCLUDE THE FOLLOWING:
Complete engine compartment or engine swap, custom paint,
custom interior, complete undercarriage. Body modifications
include: suicide hood, suicide trunk, one set of shaved door
handles (one pair), Lambo doors, suicide doors, split doors,
split trunk or hood. Tilt front-end, body lift, molded under hood
or trunk, molded body kit, molded conversions, chop-top,
Hollywood top, or other custom work (any body part cut and
hinged in a non-factory manner).


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

WHAT UP KNIGHTS..
LEGIONS BIKE CLUB WILL BE HAVING A FUND RAISER CAR WASH ON MARCH 29TH, 2008 AT FIRESTONE IN FRONT OF HIGHLAND MALL IN AUSTIN TEXAS FROM 9 AM TILL 3:30 PM.....THE FUND RAISER WILL GO TO OUR TRIP TO THE DALLAS CAR SHOW FROM THE WEGO TOUR ON APRIL 27TH 2008,,,WE WILL BE EXCEPTING DONATIONS IN RETURN WE WILL WASH YOUR CAR....ALSO WILL HAVE SOME DRINKS,HOT DOGS,CUP CAKES FOR SALE.....ANY QUESTIONS PM ME......THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 17 2008, 03:06 PM~10189657
> *WHAT UP KNIGHTS..
> LEGIONS BIKE CLUB WILL BE HAVING A FUND RAISER CAR WASH ON MARCH 29TH, 2008 AT FIRESTONE IN FRONT OF HIGHLAND MALL IN AUSTIN TEXAS FROM 9 AM TILL 3:30 PM.....THE FUND RAISER WILL GO TO OUR TRIP TO THE DALLAS CAR SHOW FROM THE WEGO TOUR ON APRIL 27TH 2008,,,WE WILL BE EXCEPTING DONATIONS IN RETURN WE WILL WASH YOUR CAR....ALSO WILL HAVE SOME DRINKS,HOT DOGS,CUP CAKES FOR SALE.....ANY QUESTIONS PM ME......THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO+Jul 3 2007, 01:57 PM~8227646-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the green, blue, and white ones are Lincoln Town Car Coupes 
what do you guys think? :dunno:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

i like your lincoln body style better.... :biggrin: ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 17 2008, 03:13 PM~10189722
> *i like your lincoln body style better.... :biggrin: ...
> *


thanks :biggrin: 

but doesnt that orange one look just like a town coupe?
if that really is a mark VI i think that was a waste of time, it would be like converting a 2dr impala into a 4dr when you can just buy one- not as much work as that but you get the idea.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 17 2008, 04:21 PM~10189777
> *thanks :biggrin:
> 
> but doesnt that orange one look just like a town coupe?
> ...



i think it is converted, you can see the little differences in em..yeah that would be a waste of time...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 17 2008, 03:24 PM~10189809
> *i think it is converted, you can see the little differences in em..yeah that would be a waste of time...
> *


yeah like the side window, and the bumpers,... yeah i guess so :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 27 2008, 07:03 PM~9798295
> *i know its kind of early but- WE ARE PLANNING ANOTHER CRUISE FOR APRIL 5TH TEXAS RELAY AND HOT ROD WEEKEND
> EVERYONE SHOULD COME
> *


yall ready? :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up atx :wave:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 16 2008, 01:01 AM~10178214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam Joe is getting down "looking real good"


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Miklo,The ride is looking good,you gonna run two or four pump set up?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Mar 17 2008, 06:13 PM~10191212
> *Miklo,The ride is looking good,you gonna run two or four pump set up?
> *


thanks  im going to do a 2 pump set up 4 or 6 batt.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Mar 17 2008, 06:40 PM~10190942
> *whats up atx  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

an impala meet I went to this weekend wanted Rick to go but his loyalty to KOP prevented him from going ... 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=M8ntMiDjrgg


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up everyone. it is hot as hell today.. no ac.. no air.. dam it reminds me of when i had my old car.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

damn repost


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Mar 17 2008, 09:56 PM~10193025
> *an impala meet I went to this weekend wanted Rick to go but his loyalty to KOP prevented him from going ...
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=M8ntMiDjrgg
> ...



nice


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

*This is a true account of the event, and what is completely remarkable, this idiot lived through it. Just goes to show you, God takes care of animals and fools.
A truck was traveling down the highway at around 1 o'clock in the morning near Tulsa , Oklahoma . 

Motorcyclist was traveling at 120 mph and ran into the back of the moving semi-truck. 

Truck driver said he felt the impact, and it took almost a 1/4 mile for him to pull over. 

This is what he found... Guy below is stuck into back of truck -- helmet stuck in door where head went through it. Still find it hard to believe this guy lived---------------*







apparently the helmet saved his lfe
[/quote]

*He lived. Wear your helmet! Or don't get on a motorcycle! 

Note: They were so sure this guy was dead, they took all these pictures and were discussing the accident, when this guy let out a groan and moved one of his arms.*


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

wtf man his patas hurt......................fuck i thought he was dead tooo...

its true always wear a helmet...one rule of thumb,"don't be a cheap ass when buying a helmet, remember its protects your brain"


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

they said that he had died....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: tito_ls, pssst, *miggy254*

whats da damn deal miggy....i need sum new videos...hit me up on my cell lata, i gotta get back 2 work :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Mar 17 2008, 11:36 PM~10194127
> *wtf man his patas hurt......................fuck i thought he was dead tooo...
> 
> its true always wear a helmet...one rule of thumb,"don't be a cheap ass when buying a helmet, remember its protects your brain"
> *



YOU ARE SO RIGHT.. HIS FEET DO HURT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 18 2008, 01:09 AM~10194324
> *they said that he had died....
> *



nah i got a major migraine now but i survived vatooooo.. j/k yea i need to start downloading some new videos. iam tired of watching the same ones over and over again. i got plenty of porn though from off topic. they going for 5 bucks each holla at me if u interested.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Mar 17 2008, 10:56 PM~10193025
> *an impala meet I went to this weekend wanted Rick to go but his loyalty to KOP prevented him from going ...
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=M8ntMiDjrgg
> ...



thoses rides are clean. i like the red one and the blue/white one. iam gonna try to cruise either killeen or austin after work on sunday depending on the weather.


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 18 2008, 12:11 AM~10194336
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: tito_ls, pssst, miggy254
> *




man no love???????????????????


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Mar 18 2008, 01:35 AM~10194470
> *man no love???????????????????
> *



Pssstttttttttt :wave: :biggrin: whats da damn deal bro? i just got home from work so iam bout to jump in the shower. ill be back on here in a few


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Kinda slow for the Easter Bunny this year. :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 17 2008, 03:00 PM~10188704
> *hey miggy, is that a factory color?
> *



yea bro. and i been lookin for someone who knows how to buff and polish a car so if you know anyone let me know. let me know how much they charge


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: tito_ls,*4</span>*
> 
> sorry homie :biggrin: :biggrin: ....whats da damn deal....lol, man forget miggy then...lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 18 2008, 03:14 PM~10199113
> *
> *


so he picked up the tires allready?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 18 2008, 04:16 PM~10199146
> *so he picked up the tires allready?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 18 2008, 03:40 PM~10199326
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

is it still raining over there?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 18 2008, 05:45 PM~10199359
> *is it still raining over there?
> *



man i tell you what its raining cats n dogs outside yessir it sure is. i reakon iam gonna have to swim to my truck soon if it dont stop


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 18 2008, 04:45 PM~10199359
> *is it still raining over there?
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

is it raining over by XTC cuz if not then i might just have to make a trip over there.... Tito you down?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 17 2008, 11:58 AM~10188209
> *is the new flyer almost ready?
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 31 2007, 04:05 PM~9575127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 18 2008, 05:23 PM~10199678
> *is it raining over by XTC cuz if not then i might just have to make a trip over there.... Tito you down?
> *


im putting gas right now miggy, ill meet ya down there, dnt worry i already got sum ones.... :biggrin: lets make it rain...lol










and incase we run out


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

you like to color too :cheesy:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hey tito, are you guys getting a hotel in Dallas?

yall should get rooms where we are staying


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 18 2008, 06:44 PM~10200314
> *hey tito, are you guys getting a hotel in Dallas?
> 
> yall should get rooms where we are staying
> *


where are yall staying???


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 18 2008, 06:38 PM~10200251
> *you like to color too :cheesy:
> *



:cheesy:  :rofl: :tongue: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 18 2008, 06:38 PM~10200251
> *you like to color too :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 18 2008, 07:37 PM~10200242
> *im putting gas right now miggy, ill meet ya down there, dnt worry i already got sum ones.... :biggrin:    lets make it rain...lol
> 
> 
> ...


you better save does for after the hop in dallas so we all can go to the Lady Luck  :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 14 2008, 12:54 AM~10164606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 19 2008, 01:06 AM~10203005
> *you better save does for after the hop in dallas so we all can go to the Lady Luck    :biggrin:
> *



that sounds like a plan. :thumbsup: iam down .. well i better get my ass to work. ttyl


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 19 2008, 12:06 AM~10203005
> *you better save does for after the hop in dallas so we all can go to the Lady Luck    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 18 2008, 09:08 PM~10202033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 18 2008, 06:52 PM~10200394
> *where are yall staying???
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 19 2008, 09:40 AM~10205083
> *
> *


im going to call the guy here in a little bit


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 19 2008, 11:20 AM~10205395
> *im going to call the guy here in a little bit
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 16 2008, 12:01 AM~10178214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 19 2008, 11:54 AM~10206166
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


"Eligh"


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 19 2008, 01:10 PM~10206320
> *"Eligh"
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 19 2008, 12:11 PM~10206333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 19 2008, 01:14 PM~10206362
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 17 2008, 01:58 PM~10188690
> *Quote of the week:
> "Alex, that didn't work what else should I try?"
> "Get that yellow hammer right there... and beat your self with it!"
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 19 2008, 12:30 PM~10206489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: good one


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 11 2008, 02:13 PM~10143737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 19 2008, 08:52 PM~10210350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 19 2008, 10:18 PM~10211178
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

rick that particular setup wont fit in your car not even the ones at autozone, pepboys, advanced what ever hit me up I'll tell you why...


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Stimulus Payment Schedule for Tax Returns Processed by April 15 


Economic stimulus payments will be issued according to the last two-digits of the main filer's Social Security number. People who use direct deposit also will be among the first to receive the payments starting May 2. Paper checks will be put in the mail starting May 16.

DIRECT DEPOSIT
Last two SSN digits:
Payment will be transmitted:

00 through 20
May 2

21 through 75
May 9

76 through 99
May 16




PAPER CHECK
Last two SSN digits:
Payments will be mailed by:

00 through 09
May 16

10 through 18
May 23

19 through 25
May 30

26 through 38
June 6

39 through 51
June 13

52 through 63
June 20

64 through 75
June 27

76 through 87
July 4

88 through 99
July 11















People who file a return after April 15 will receive their economic stimulus
payment, but probably about two weeks later than the schedule shows. A
return must be filed by October 15 in order to receive a stimulus payment
this year. See the online calculator for an estimate of the amount you will
receive. 

Related Item: IR-2008-44, IRS Announces Economic Stimulus Payment Schedules, Provides Online Payment Calculator

Return to Economic Stimulus Payment Information Center


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Mar 20 2008, 06:30 AM~10213246
> *rick that particular setup wont fit in your car not even the ones at autozone, pepboys, advanced what ever hit me up I'll tell you why...
> *


thats why


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Will be the biggest event this year .


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 20 2008, 12:58 PM~10215337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 17 2008, 10:20 AM~10186997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 20 2008, 10:11 AM~10214632
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 20 2008, 01:59 PM~10215757
> *:guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *



:twak: :twak: :twak: 

WHO DA HELL YOU SHOOTING AT AGAIN MIGGY????? YOUR GETTIN 2 EXCITED AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 20 2008, 01:59 PM~10215757
> *:guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *



Wow homie , whats up with them pistolas? :dunno:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 20 2008, 12:59 PM~10215757
> *:guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 20 2008, 10:11 AM~10214632
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

nice


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Mar 20 2008, 03:56 PM~10216809
> *
> nice
> *


did you get the tires yet???


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

its almost the weekend? anything going on saturday night?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 20 2008, 03:01 PM~10215774
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> WHO DA HELL YOU SHOOTING AT AGAIN MIGGY?????  YOUR GETTIN 2 EXCITED AGAIN :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: Titoooooooooo whut it dew???


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Mar 20 2008, 04:56 PM~10216809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this yours :0 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 20 2008, 06:55 PM~10217636
> *this yours :0  :0
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

happy easter


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 20 2008, 04:46 PM~10217178
> *did you get the tires yet???
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nosad: :nosad: :tears: :tears: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: DHL


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

From Ben Chappell




Hey, ATX lowriders,
you're the lucky ones whose email I have in my inbox. As you may have heard, I'm coming to town to talk about my research at the annual meeting of the national Chicano Studies Association. Unfortunately, since I have to work on Monday it's going to be a real quick trip, but I wanted to check in. I will be on the road back toward Kansas by the time of the Knights meeting on Saturday, but if anybody is around Friday, my cell is 540-405-9082. I had asked a long time ago for some space at the meeting for people to display, but the hotel where they're having it wasn't helpful. If anybody wants to come to the presentation, you're welcome as my guests, but I have to warn you, it's at 9:00 Saturday morning. Let me know if anyone's interested. 

I hope to have a chance to say hello, but if the schedule's too tight, it's not the last time. See you all soon, I hope.
Ben


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:wave: YALL DOING THE VICTORIA SHOW ? OR SHOULD I JUST ASK WHO ALL IS GOING TO THE VICTORIA SHOW ?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Mar 21 2008, 08:51 AM~10221376
> *:wave:    YALL DOING THE VICTORIA SHOW ?  OR SHOULD I JUST ASK WHO ALL IS GOING TO THE VICTORIA SHOW ?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Mar 21 2008, 07:02 AM~10220947
> *From Ben Chappell
> Hey, ATX lowriders,
> you're the lucky ones whose email I have in my inbox. As you may have heard, I'm coming to town to talk about my research at the annual meeting of the national Chicano Studies Association. Unfortunately, since I have to work on Monday it's going to be a real quick trip, but I wanted to check in. I will be on the road back toward Kansas by the time of the Knights meeting on Saturday, but if anybody is around Friday, my cell is 540-405-9082. I had asked a long time ago for some space at the meeting for people to display, but the hotel where they're having it wasn't helpful. If anybody wants to come to the presentation, you're welcome as my guests, but I have to warn you, it's at 9:00 Saturday morning. Let me know if anyone's interested.
> ...



so who is goin


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 21 2008, 11:41 AM~10222091
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



hey are yall staying @ a hotel ? or going and coming the same day ?? :loco:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Mar 21 2008, 11:51 AM~10222690
> *hey are yall staying @ a hotel ?  or going and coming the same day ??    :loco:
> *


we staying


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 21 2008, 03:47 PM~10224301
> *we staying
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 20 2008, 01:58 PM~10215337
> *
> 
> 
> ...



he's joking, right? :nicoderm: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 20 2008, 01:58 PM~10215337
> *
> 
> 
> ...



he's joking, right? :nicoderm: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 21 2008, 08:43 PM~10225977
> *he's joking, right?  :nicoderm:  :roflmao:
> *


YEAS HE IS


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 17 2008, 10:20 AM~10186997
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What time are we leaving for this show?? next weekend


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 21 2008, 09:29 PM~10226305
> *What time are we leaving for this show??  next weekend
> *


1000


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 21 2008, 10:29 PM~10226305
> *What time are we leaving for this show??  next weekend
> *


we doin this show :uh: :dunno:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 21 2008, 11:44 PM~10227153
> *we doin this show :uh:  :dunno:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

nice upper


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

happy easter kop


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

WASSUP


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Mar 23 2008, 03:54 PM~10236030
> *WASSUP
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

what u think about that a arm


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Mar 21 2008, 07:02 AM~10220947
> *From Ben Chappell
> Hey, ATX lowriders,
> you're the lucky ones whose email I have in my inbox. As you may have heard, I'm coming to town to talk about my research at the annual meeting of the national Chicano Studies Association. Unfortunately, since I have to work on Monday it's going to be a real quick trip, but I wanted to check in. I will be on the road back toward Kansas by the time of the Knights meeting on Saturday, but if anybody is around Friday, my cell is 540-405-9082. I had asked a long time ago for some space at the meeting for people to display, but the hotel where they're having it wasn't helpful. If anybody wants to come to the presentation, you're welcome as my guests, but I have to warn you, it's at 9:00 Saturday morning. Let me know if anyone's interested.
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Mar 23 2008, 11:42 AM~10234831
> *happy easter kop
> *


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

WHASSS UP KOP ? HAPPY BELATED EASTER HOW WAS IT ?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Mar 24 2008, 06:54 AM~10240272
> *WHASSS UP KOP ?  HAPPY BELATED EASTER HOW WAS IT ?
> *


co-ld


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 20 2008, 05:46 PM~10217178
> *did you get the tires yet???
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 24 2008, 07:42 AM~10240723
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Mar 23 2008, 08:51 PM~10237916
> *what u think about that a arm
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 23 2008, 08:43 PM~10238404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did they let you park your car outside?

did yall take the other bikes too?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 24 2008, 01:14 PM~10242546
> *did they let you park your car outside?
> 
> did yall take the other bikes too?
> *


no :no: :no: yes :yes: :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

hey on the Victoria show yall staying Saturday night there or Sunday night ? :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Mar 24 2008, 01:17 PM~10243004
> *hey on the Victoria show yall staying Saturday night there or Sunday night ?  :uh:
> *


Saturday


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 17 2008, 11:58 AM~10188209
> *is the new flyer almost ready?
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ladies and gentlemen lets get ready to rumbleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee WWE is tonight :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 24 2008, 03:25 PM~10243577
> *
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

Directions from A to B:
1: Start out going EAST on E 5TH ST toward BRAZOS ST. 0.5 miMap

2: Turn RIGHT onto I-35 N. 0.4 miMap Avoid

3: Merge onto I-35 S/ US-81 S via the ramp on the LEFT. 2.9 miMap Avoid

4: Merge onto US-290 E/ TX-71 E/ BEN WHITE BLVD E via EXIT 230 toward BASTROP. 1.0 miMap Avoid

5: Merge onto E BEN WHITE BLVD/ BEN WHITE BLVD E/ TX-71 E. 3.3 miMap Avoid

6: Merge onto US-183 S toward LOCKHART. 38.3 miMap Avoid

7: Turn LEFT onto US-183/ US-90/ E PIERCE ST. Continue to follow US-183 S. 
50.2 miMap Avoid

8: Turn LEFT onto E BROADWAY ST/ US-87. Continue to follow US-87 S. 27.7 miMap Avoid

9: Stay STRAIGHT to go onto N MAIN ST. 0.0 miMap Avoid

10: End at Victoria, TX Map

*Estimated Time: 2.0 hours 14 minutes Estimated Distance: 124.27 miles*


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

I really wanna do that show I got family in Port Lavaca 20 min.s from Victoria...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Mar 24 2008, 07:34 PM~10245889
> *I really wanna do that show I got family in Port Lavaca 20 min.s from Victoria...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

what up dig dawg


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Mar 24 2008, 07:41 PM~10245957
> *what up dig dawg
> *


 :wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

sups fellas


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Mar 24 2008, 09:06 PM~10246900
> *sups fellas
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

On 20's 









:0 :0 :0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 25 2008, 12:01 AM~10248035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


come on rick i know u got more pics like that of her. :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

those rims are exactly like mine  



> On 20's


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 24 2008, 08:39 PM~10247244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look n nice big dawg


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

No contest- lil flip vs 3/6 mafia. 3/6 hands down . This will be the largest event of the year . MIX MARTIAL ARTS (TAP-OUT/UFC FIGHTING) , COMEDY SHOW,SOUND OFF, WRESTLING , HYDRAULIC COMPETITION,BIKINI CONTEST,B-BOY BATTLE, AND MORE ARTIST TO BE ANNOUNCED AND A SURPRISE ARTIST . 


Usa Motorsports will be performing there all new super street drivin air dancer "AFTER BURNER" .


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 25 2008, 11:04 AM~10250502
> *
> 
> 
> ...



last year they had me going against cars that were not in my class. i did not get out of there till 10.. dont get me wrong i liked all the good looking ladies..


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Mar 25 2008, 09:26 AM~10249845
> *look n nice big dawg
> *


that is not my car


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what up knights :wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

oooooooooooo post pic of your car


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Mar 25 2008, 12:53 PM~10250882
> *oooooooooooo post pic of your car
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 25 2008, 03:17 PM~10252129
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 25 2008, 01:24 PM~10252192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 25 2008, 03:44 PM~10252338
> *
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Mar 24 2008, 06:41 PM~10245957
> *what up dig dawg
> *


DIG DAWWWG!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

whats a dig dawg??? :dunno:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 25 2008, 05:06 PM~10253433
> *DIG DAWWWG!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 25 2008, 12:04 PM~10250502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


but we get to see lil flip at this show on sunday and on monday 3-6 mafia will be here in austin...so we can see both back to back.....


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 25 2008, 05:58 PM~10253859
> *but we get to see lil flip at this show on sunday and on monday 3-6 mafia will be here in austin...so we can see both back to back.....
> *


where i wanna go :cheesy:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 25 2008, 05:58 PM~10253859
> *but we get to see lil flip at this show on sunday and on monday 3-6 mafia will be here in austin...so we can see both back to back.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 25 2008, 05:58 PM~10253859
> *but we get to see lil flip at this show on sunday and on monday 3-6 mafia will be here in austin...so we can see both back to back.....
> *


REMEMBER WHAT HAPPEN LAST TIME


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

where is 3-6 gonna be at?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 24 2008, 06:49 PM~10244590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   http://www.weather.com/weather/extended/US...cm_ite=CityPage


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 25 2008, 05:14 PM~10253972
> *   http://www.weather.com/weather/extended/US...cm_ite=CityPage
> *


 :angry:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 25 2008, 06:08 PM~10253933
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



fuck da lac, this my new ride :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

kop im not going to b needing that room in dallas go ahead and cancel it c yall there


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Mar 25 2008, 08:14 PM~10254480
> *kop im not going to b needing that room in dallas go ahead and cancel it c yall there
> *


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^with or without all you mofos would hit it..................


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Mar 25 2008, 11:42 PM~10257132
> *^^^^^^^^^^^with or without  all you mofos would hit it..................
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

^ that car is fuckin ridiculous...leave it a broke mofo to think hes kool................


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

thats so tight.........................red, yellow+ car= Mcdumbass


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 26 2008, 12:23 AM~10257034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'd hit it :biggrin:


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

i know you would..................ha jk


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Mar 26 2008, 03:01 AM~10257649
> *i know you would..................ha jk
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

so what up to homie


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

I SEE THE GREAT STATE OF TEXAS DOING IT BIG


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 26 2008, 12:14 AM~10257553
> *i'd hit it :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Usa Motorsports is gonna get buck wild @ the low low car show march 30 in SAN ANTONIO ......................................................


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 25 2008, 07:42 PM~10255388
> *
> *


x2


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Mar 26 2008, 07:17 AM~10258345
> *I SEE THE GREAT STATE OF TEXAS DOING IT BIG
> *


 uffin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 26 2008, 09:23 AM~10259069
> *The cash awards for Austin are a little thin...if someone in Austin (hint, hint Knights of Pleasure!) can refer us some booths we will cut you in with 25% plus we will use some of the money to up the cash awards...  PM me for more info!
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:uh: :wow:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 26 2008, 11:51 AM~10260225
> *:uh:  :wow:
> *


he wants us to help him find some vendors for the show


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 26 2008, 03:29 PM~10261094
> *he wants us to help him find some vendors for the show
> *


more info


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 26 2008, 12:59 PM~10260810
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

did you open my tires yet?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 26 2008, 12:23 AM~10257034
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dayummmmmmmm are thoses real? her face aint so cute but fuck it ey id take one for the team :thumbsup: but i bet she has a hard time at :buttkick:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 26 2008, 01:38 PM~10261150
> *did you open my tires yet?
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 26 2008, 03:38 PM~10261150
> *did you open my tires yet?
> *


yeah, 

why?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey alex how's it going?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 26 2008, 03:23 PM~10261913
> *yeah,
> 
> why?
> *


do they look shaved to you?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ill have my car out of there this weekend. cool?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 26 2008, 05:11 PM~10262228
> *ill have my car out of there this weekend.  cool?
> *



NO! Not cool :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 26 2008, 05:21 PM~10262295
> *:angry:
> *


calm down i was just playing :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 26 2008, 06:11 PM~10262228
> *ill have my car out of there this weekend.  cool?
> *


Sure you will, I'll let you know what you owe on storage fee on Friday.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 26 2008, 06:06 PM~10262195
> *hey alex how's it going?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 26 2008, 03:31 PM~10261114
> *more info
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

what do you mean by "more info"?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 26 2008, 04:57 PM~10262568
> *Sure you will, I'll let you know what you owe on storage fee on Friday.
> *


i know, sorry.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

yea 1 more hour than i go home......


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 26 2008, 03:29 PM~10261094
> *he wants us to help him find some vendors for the show
> *





> *  what do you mean by "more info"?*


What do they need, how much, etc. etc. :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 26 2008, 05:06 PM~10262621
> *what do you mean by "more info"?
> *


like more info on what he's talking about?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Mar 26 2008, 06:13 PM~10262652-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know miklo, i worry about you sometimes.......


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 26 2008, 07:14 PM~10262655
> *like more info on what he's talking about?
> *


 :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 26 2008, 05:13 PM~10262652
> *What do they need, how much, etc. etc. :uh:
> *


i dont know how much, he hasnt got back with me yet


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 26 2008, 07:15 PM~10262669
> *you know miklo, i worry about you sometimes.......
> *


x2


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 26 2008, 06:17 PM~10262687
> *x2
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 24 2008, 06:49 PM~10244590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i am redoin the the flyer.. somthing like this


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

anybody like paintball


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 26 2008, 09:16 PM~10263658
> *i am redoin the the flyer..  somthing like this
> 
> 
> ...


i will believe it when i see it :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 26 2008, 09:17 PM~10263674
> *anybody like paintball
> 
> 
> ...


Why you can't run. :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 26 2008, 09:38 PM~10264340
> *Why you can't run. :biggrin:
> *



you are right. i might get a cramp


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkcm3rh60p0

how to make a white wall


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Mar 27 2008, 07:15 AM~10266436
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkcm3rh60p0
> 
> how to make a white wall
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 26 2008, 07:36 PM~10263815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 27 2008, 09:36 AM~10267503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


needs more lowriders :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 26 2008, 09:38 PM~10264340
> *Why you can't run. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 27 2008, 11:08 AM~10267665
> *needs more lowriders :biggrin:
> *


never happy


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 27 2008, 12:21 PM~10267765
> *never happy
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 27 2008, 11:15 AM~10267720
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 27 2008, 11:36 AM~10267503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 27 2008, 12:08 PM~10267665
> *needs more lowriders :biggrin:
> *


like yours :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

I will be printing about 100 of them is that enough


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 27 2008, 02:10 PM~10268660
> *I will be printing about 100 of them is that enough
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

Take This Hoe To The Top :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 27 2008, 01:55 PM~10268572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

does the flyer look better


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's+Mar 27 2008, 11:44 AM~10268507-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^not ones that show the flaws in our rides ^^^ 

i dont know, what ever you guys think

and yeah the flyer looks good  :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 27 2008, 03:32 PM~10269411
> *no, i just think we should have more than one car on there with spokes, and have car pictures from shows.
> 
> ^^^not ones that show the flaws in our rides ^^^
> ...


When u blow up a picture that big it's noticable but on the flyer it's not. And it's not just a show for rides with spokes. It's open to all.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 27 2008, 12:21 PM~10267765
> *never happy
> *





> *no, i just think we should have more than one car on there with spokes, and have car pictures from shows.*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 27 2008, 02:42 PM~10269021
> *does the flyer look better
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 27 2008, 02:01 PM~10269678
> *When u blow up a picture that big it's noticable but on the flyer it's not. And it's not just a show for rides with spokes. It's open to all.
> *


im just saying whether or not you can see flaws in a picture, we still have better pictures of those rides


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> *MiKLO  Posted Today, 04:13 PM
> 
> QUOTE(73monte @ Mar 27 2008, 02:01 PM) *
> When u blow up a picture that big it's noticable but on the flyer it's not. And it's not just a show for rides with spokes. It's open to all.
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 27 2008, 02:13 PM~10269789
> *im just saying whether or not you can see flaws in a picture, we still have better pictures of those rides*


 :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

you dont think we can find better pics of those exact rides?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 27 2008, 04:19 PM~10269846
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry: I'm tired of all the whinning(from everybody) if you think you can do one better then do it and we'll use the best of the two. Criticism is not the solution helping out is.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey alex if you want i can pass out some flyers in the round rock georgetown area for you guys.....jlk


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 27 2008, 04:24 PM~10269880
> *:angry: I'm tired of all the whinning(from everybody) if you think you can do one better then do it and we'll use the best of the two. Criticism is not the solution helping out is.
> *


:angry: Damn it i just got another gray hair. :biggrin:








/ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 27 2008, 02:24 PM~10269880
> *:angry: I'm tired of all the whinning(from everybody) if you think you can do one better then do it and we'll use the best of the two. Criticism is not the solution helping out is.
> *


pm sent


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 27 2008, 03:24 PM~10269880
> *:angry: I'm tired of all the whinning(from everybody) if you think you can do one better then do it and we'll use the best of the two. Criticism is not the solution helping out is.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 27 2008, 05:49 PM~10270472
> *pm sent
> *


pm sent


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

The shit looks alright. Too many people to put input on one flyer. However, I don't see anybody working side by side with Rick but ready to put their input on the damn shit. Take it and ride with it Rick. ar


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

pms ent :twak: :tears: :tears:  :scrutinize:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 27 2008, 05:20 PM~10270654
> *The shit looks alright.  Too many people to put input on one flyer.  However, I don't see anybody working side by side with Rick but ready to put their input on the damn shit.  Take it and ride with it Rick.  ar
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> pms ent :twak: :tears: :tears:  :scrutinize:





> > > > > :angry: I'm tired of all the whinning(from everybody) if you think you can do one better then do it and we'll use the best of the two. Criticism is not the solution helping out is.
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > i dont think it is whinning if a club member puts in their ideas or input on someting for the club. Its funny how everyone says that no one speaks up when they have something to say, but when i have something to say "im complaining", i think he did a great job on the flyer, i couldnt do better, im not going to compete with a club member on something that the whole club should help out on,  ...and im not whinning  :biggrin:
> > ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> * hey here are some pics that i think we could use on the flyer, you dont have to use them i just thought id send them if youre intested
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> i dont think it is whinning if a club member puts in their ideas or input on someting for the club. Its funny how everyone says that no one speaks up when they have something to say, but when i have something to say "im complaining", i think he did a great job on the flyer, i couldnt do better, im not going to compete with a club member on something that the whole club should help out on,  ...and im not whinning  :biggrin:


if you find a better picture put it up ,thats helping ,but sittin there complaining and pointing out flaws doing nothing to help, thats whining. if you have a better pic post it up and suggest this will be better not sit there and ask questions. thats speaking your mind. i not asking you to compete just help out with the flyer by puting up pictures not words, if that is the issue.  [/QUOTE]

i dont have post any pics because Rick has all the pics that i have. If i were to post a pic and say *"here i think this would be a better pic to put on the flyer" *he would have still replied "never happy" and it would be the same situation. I know i should drop this because its retarded but do you think those are the "best" pictures of Eligh and Oz's rides that Rick has? There is a whole lot of effort put into this flyer (dont get me wrong), but i just dont think he put the best pictures on there (to represent our car club) I allready sent him the pics that i thought would look nice. 

[/QUOTE]
[/quote]
do it, because i dont have any better pics


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

[/QUOTE]
[/quote]
do it, because i dont have any better pics 
[/quote]
all late and shit :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

[/quote]
do it, because i dont have any better pics 
[/quote]
all late and shit :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]
 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 27 2008, 11:36 AM~10267503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

whats up KOP..i know this aint none of my business, but could i give a couple of suggestions on yalls flyer....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 27 2008, 05:02 PM~10270941
> *whats up KOP..i know this aint none of my business, but could i give a couple of suggestions on yalls flyer....
> *


please.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 27 2008, 04:51 PM~10270864
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: 

no hard feelings dig dawg :biggrin: 

foreal.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hey this argument bumped us up a couple of pages :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

what it dew kop
nice flyers rick


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Mar 27 2008, 05:28 PM~10271133
> *what it dew kop
> nice flyers rick
> *


 :wave: sorry i missed your calls, my phone is still messed up :biggrin: 

i havent seen the tires yet, ill see them tomorrow. ill hit you up


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

just a thought, wouldnt it sound better and give off a better understanding if it was KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE BACK TO SCHOOL CUSTOM CAR SHOW.....this lets people know that its really a car show and not a party type thing....

and wouldnt it give a better understanding if you had admission $5 dollars and in smaller font maybe have the 11-5 kids 12 and under free, or maybe on a different line..

also on the vendors spot, wouldnt it be better 2 have vendor spots available, contact for more info....

and where it says more more more, what exactly is that giving off, what r yall having, maybe put concert, if yall havin a small concert, and whatever else yall having...

and on the hydraulic section, it looks like yall r only giving away 500 for the dance, or for all, it might be better 2 elaborate more, like 500 a class or whatever yall had in mind...

and maybe have the pre registration and the registration 2gether instead of apart, and also it might be less confusing if you didnt have the name and numbers with a shadow, just a thought, sum people be actin like they cant see right...lol

one last thing, i know it aint just a low low car show, but you will have a majority of low lows there, and what classes r yall havin, imports, what exactly r yall havin, so maybe another pic of a low low wouldnt hurt, and if yall r havin imports, maybe a pic of an import...just a thought


I hope nobody thinks im hating, i just thought a lil outside input wouldnt be bad, and trust me, much props 2 rick, i know what it takes 2 design a flyer, ive done em all 4 da toys 4 tots shows, and i know it takes dedication...lookin good though, and cant wait 4 da show... im not hating, just tryin 2 help :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

thanks tito


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 27 2008, 05:43 PM~10271278
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 27 2008, 07:33 PM~10271194
> *just a thought, wouldnt it sound better and give off a better understanding if it was KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE BACK TO SCHOOL CUSTOM CAR SHOW.....this lets people know that its really a car show and not a party type thing....
> 
> and wouldnt it give a better understanding if you had admission $5 dollars and in smaller font maybe have the 11-5 kids 12 and under free, or maybe on a different line..
> ...


:yes: :yes: :nicoderm:Those are some good suggestions. Thanks Tito


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 27 2008, 11:36 AM~10267503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

how about this one


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

NICE PIC LAMARK


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 27 2008, 11:36 PM~10273348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Too many people to put on one flyer.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Mar 27 2008, 11:42 PM~10273414
> *NICE PIC LAMARK
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 27 2008, 11:45 PM~10273448
> *Too many people to put  on one flyer.
> *


I KNOW I'M COOL WITH THE FLYER


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 27 2008, 11:47 PM~10273467
> *I KNOW I'M COOL WITH THE FLYER
> *


me  2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 24 2008, 06:49 PM~10244590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u down Cut N 3's


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 27 2008, 11:58 PM~10273561
> *u down Cut N 3's
> *


 :yes: :yes: I'M leavin the bike at home


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Mar 27 2008, 11:42 PM~10273414
> *NICE PIC LAMARK
> *


yes sir


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

http://i29.tinypic.com/ae4k0m.jpg[/img]]
The birth child of Miklo and Eligh's cars :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 27 2008, 10:58 PM~10273561
> *u down Cut N 3's
> *



I AM DOWN TOO


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 27 2008, 10:30 PM~10273857
> *I AM DOWN TOO
> *


 :0 :0 ................NAKED..... :cheesy: :cheesy: ME TOO......


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i think Big Rick is doing the damn thing on the flyer.. i give him props. cuz like Tito said, it does take alot of time and dedication to come up with something like that. you just cant jumped on photoshop and 2 mins later you got yourself a flyer. so big ups Rick :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

one quick question though since we're on the subject of the flyer. like say some of us have a printer but it aint worrh a fuck "ME" we can just fill out a form over the the day of the show right? or do yall need the money before then? unless Tito can just get some for us


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

it sucks seeing theses fools on the highway.. but it sucks even more when they move in across the street from you. they tryna bust a mexican :uh:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 28 2008, 06:54 AM~10275099
> *:0  :0 ................NAKED..... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  ME TOO......
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 28 2008, 06:18 AM~10275165
> *it sucks seeing theses fools on the highway.. but it sucks even more when they move in across the street from you.  they tryna bust a mexican  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


x2 i have one next door


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey alex i sent you an pm


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

where is everybody???? :dunno:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 28 2008, 08:14 AM~10275142
> *i think Big Rick is doing the damn thing on the flyer.. i give him props.  cuz like Tito said, it does take alot of time and dedication to come up with something like that.  you just cant jumped on photoshop and 2 mins later you got yourself a flyer.  so big ups Rick  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> one quick question though since we're on the subject of the flyer.  like say some of us have a printer but it aint worrh a fuck "ME" we can just fill out a form over the the day of the show right?  or do yall need the money before then?  unless Tito can just get some for us
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 27 2008, 11:36 AM~10267503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 28 2008, 05:47 PM~10278894
> *where is everybody???? :dunno:
> *


takin a nap :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 29 2008, 01:08 AM~10281870
> *takin a nap :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :no: :loco:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 29 2008, 10:03 AM~10283112
> *:no:  :no:  :loco:
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

natural born killer








































layitlow party on call of duty 4 :cheesy: 








:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: 

but i lost


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 28 2008, 07:18 AM~10275165
> *it sucks seeing theses fools on the highway.. but it sucks even more when they move in across the street from you.  they tryna bust a mexican  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



he's gonna lift it and clown yo ass........hahaha....what's up fool??


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 30 2008, 02:46 AM~10287934
> *he's gonna lift it and clown yo ass........hahaha....what's up fool??
> *



chillin chillin wha you been up to? another thing that sucks that state trooper, well he's a pretty cool guy with me so far he's never been an ass towards me but he's mexican but he acts all white. he dont even know spanish but he's not nearly as mean as the other troopers around here. they'll pull you over for anything just to check your car n see if you riding dirty.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey miggy what you want a piston pump for? :dunno:  :nicoderm:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 30 2008, 10:30 AM~10289220
> *We will be cruising this Sat. night (April 5th) in Downtown Austin for the Texas Relays and Hot Rod weekend, we are inviting everyone out- car clubs or solo, lowrider or big rims, just anyone who wants to ride.  The meet up spot will be at the old Albertsons on Riverside and Pleasant Valley at 9:00p
> 
> Lets bring back the old "cruise nights"
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

cant wait to see Tony's ride on spokes


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

wish i was at the show with yall :tears:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Latin Style is having a car show in a couple of weeks where they have their toys for tots show


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Finest Few_@Mar 30 2008, 11:15 AM~10289527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

lookin nice bobby 
a kights post pics of show 
and who all 1


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

any 1 win anything


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 73monte, FATASS
:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Mar 31 2008, 07:35 AM~10295783
> *any 1 win anything
> *


i took 1st in full


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

took 1st


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

took 1st


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

3rd :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

congrats on da awards see yall sat. night


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Yo whats up Alex? Man Im sitin here at work trying my best to learn this layitlow and im not geting it... :angry: I like the pics that you put up! And Who all took 1st place I know me and you did, but who else?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Mar 31 2008, 12:00 PM~10297130
> *Yo whats up Alex? Man Im sitin here at work trying my best to learn this layitlow and im not geting it...  :angry:  I like the pics that you put up! And Who all took 1st place I know me and you did, but who else?
> *


dig dogg (big rick) take first and squid take first and tony take first


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

[/quote]


damn these legs just keep going how tall was she holy sheets... :wow:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

>


damn these legs just keep going how tall was she holy sheets... :wow:
[/quote]
as tall as rick i thank :biggrin:
Yao Ming's lil sister :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

[/quote]
damn these legs just keep going how tall was she holy sheets... 
[/quote]
as tall as rick i thank 
Yao Ming's lil sister 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Yo what up LaMark? I think im geting this now! No one from the club is mad at me are they?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

damn these legs just keep going how tall was she holy sheets... 
[/quote]
as tall as rick i thank 
Yao Ming's lil sister 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Yo what up LaMark? I think im geting this now! No one from the club is mad at me are they?
[/quote]
:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

damn these legs just keep going how tall was she holy sheets... 
[/quote]
as tall as rick i thank 
Yao Ming's lil sister 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Yo what up Lamark? I think im geting this now! No one from the club is mad at me are they?
[/quote]
No u were protectin ur mom. that's understandable.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 31 2008, 12:05 PM~10297183
> *dig dogg (big rick) take first and squid take first and tony take first
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 31 2008, 12:26 PM~10297433
> *
> *


rocky called him dig dog a few post back :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 31 2008, 12:27 PM~10297446
> *rocky called him dig dog a few post back :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak:


> QUOTE(Cut N 3's @ Mar 31 2008, 12:05 PM) *
> dig dogg (big rick) take first and squid take first and tony take first


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> :twak:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Cut N 3's @ Mar 31 2008, 12:05 PM) *
> ...


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Thankx for understanding.  Ya know the real Eligh would have done something about that for what he did to her, but I got more respect for the club then to be doing that while at a show or wearing the shirt. Im just glad you saw it my way, and no ones mad at me. I hope it did not cause a prob between us and the other car club. 

p.s. why does it say dig dawg took 2nd place? he tied with 1st right?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 31 2008, 12:31 PM~10297475
> *rick tied for first in his class
> *


  :nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Mar 31 2008, 12:32 PM~10297479
> *Thankx for understanding.   Ya know the real Eligh would have done something about that for what he did to her, but I got more respect for the club then to be doing that while at a show or wearing the shirt. Im just glad you saw it my way, and no ones mad at me. I hope it did not cause a prob between us and the other car club.
> 
> p.s. why does it say dig dawg took 2nd place? he tied with 1st right?
> *


 :biggrin: :twak: 
. ....................


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 31 2008, 10:05 AM~10297183
> *dig dogg (big rick) take first and squid take first and tony take first
> *


congrats  lookin good


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Mar 31 2008, 10:32 AM~10297479
> *Thankx for understanding.   Ya know the real Eligh would have done something about that for what he did to her, but I got more respect for the club then to be doing that while at a show or wearing the shirt. Im just glad you saw it my way, and no ones mad at me. I hope it did not cause a prob between us and the other car club.
> 
> p.s. why does it say dig dawg took 2nd place? he tied with 1st right?
> *


what did i miss???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

damn! everyone was at that show :0 

was Lil Flip badass?


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Yo guys how do I change my AVATAR to a pic of something i want? And alex can you email me all the pics you got from yesterday?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

--------------------
~*The One & Only FATASS* a TRUE KNIGHT~

~Knights Of Pleasure C.C. Austin, Texas~

"ONLY THE STRONG SURVIVE"
/ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Mar 31 2008, 12:32 PM~10297479
> *Thankx for understanding.   Ya know the real Eligh would have done something about that for what he did to her, but I got more respect for the club then to be doing that while at a show or wearing the shirt. Im just glad you saw it my way, and no ones mad at me. I hope it did not cause a prob between us and the other car club.
> 
> p.s. why does it say dig dawg took 2nd place? he tied with 1st right?
> *


That's true. And we would be there to back u up. At the same time if a fight can be avoided then do so. And with a club like RO if u fight with them a one show u have to deal with them every show u go to. And mustly all shows they out number us. Plus its not good sportsmanship i think. But yea thank Oz for talkin it out with them. And hope ur mom is ok now and we're sorry that went dont. (FYI thats y i never go by the stage. u got people drankin and smokin an a crowd full of people, fights will alway brake out.)


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 31 2008, 10:46 AM~10297579
> *--------------------
> ~The One & Only FATASS a TRUE KNIGHT~
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 31 2008, 10:47 AM~10297585
> *That's true. And we would be there to back u up. At the same time if a fight can be avoided then do so. And with a club like RO if u fight with them a one show u have to deal with them every show u go to. And mustly all shows they out number us. Plus its not good sportsmanship i think. But yea thank Oz for talkin it out with them. And hope ur mom is ok now and we're sorry that went dont. (FYI thats y i never go by the stage. u got people drankin and smokin an a crowd full of people, fights will alway brake out.)
> *


WHAT DID I MISS! :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 31 2008, 09:02 AM~10296565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


74?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 31 2008, 12:51 PM~10297625
> *WHAT DID I MISS! :angry:
> *


KOP member vs RO member almost went down. But lets just leave it at that. :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Mar 31 2008, 10:44 AM~10297573
> *Yo guys how do I change my AVATAR to a pic of something i want? And alex can you email me all the pics you got from yesterday?
> *


you cant change your avatar yet, in a couple of weeks you can


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 31 2008, 12:54 PM~10297653
> *74?
> *


73.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

some body call me please 576-4210


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 31 2008, 10:56 AM~10297677
> *73.
> *


 :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 31 2008, 12:56 PM~10297678
> *NO! :biggrin:*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

yall ready to cruise?
im so excited ima be rollin on 13's burnin gas like a mug :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 31 2008, 11:51 AM~10297625
> *WHAT DID I MISS! :angry:
> *


My mom went to the show and wanted to see lil flip on stage and was up there and then was walking a way and I guess she may have ran into or bumped someone from R.O. and the guy got all mad and PUNCHED her in the back :angry: Oz saw it and talked the guys into not trying to fight me and larry for asking him why he did that to a 50 year old women. It was some B.S. man and in the end I felt bad cause I did not go to cause prob. and I fill like I did...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 31 2008, 10:58 AM~10297694
> *NO! :biggrin:
> *


dammit i said please


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Mar 31 2008, 10:59 AM~10297701
> *My mom went to the show and wanted to see lil flip on stage and was up there and then was walking a way and I guess she may have ran into or bumped someone from R.O. and the guy got all mad and PUNCHED her in the back  :angry:  Oz saw it and talked the guys into not trying to fight me and larry for asking him why he did that to a 50 year old women. It was some B.S. man and in the end I felt bad cause I did not go to cause prob. and I fill like I did...
> *


WTF ?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0 

was he drunk or something?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

rides looked good out in san marcos yesterday guys :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

looks like it was a good turn out...... :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 31 2008, 01:08 PM~10297782
> *rides looked good out in san marcos yesterday guys :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


same to u guys. i like the Green impala and Big Pat's Fleet is a flav of mine.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 31 2008, 12:56 PM~10297677
> *73.
> *


*75 :uh: *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 31 2008, 01:20 PM~10297891
> *75 :uh:
> *


My Bad!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 31 2008, 11:24 AM~10297932
> *My Bad!
> *


is okay we were all wrong


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up kop looks like ya did good at the show 
a fatass is yo mom aiight 
a lamark let me know if u hear anything from bc hit me up bro 
thats a tall bi$^&in that pic by the white car


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: MiKLO, 73monte, FATASS, knightsgirl19, gonzalj, Cut N 3's, knight
:0 :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: MiKLO, knight, Jthang98, Cut N 3's, 73monte, FATASS, knightsgirl19, gonzalj

8 wow, thats a record :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Mar 31 2008, 01:27 PM~10297947
> *whats up kop looks like ya did good at the show
> a fatass is yo mom aiight
> a lamark let me know if u hear anything from bc hit me up bro
> ...


i'm on it . been tryin to call him all morning.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah dawg shes good other then the fact she got a big ass purple mark on her back now...  But thankx for asking dawg! :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Mar 31 2008, 01:27 PM~10297947
> *whats up kop looks like ya did good at the show
> a fatass is yo mom aiight
> a lamark let me know if u hear anything from bc hit me up bro
> thats a tall bi$^&in that pic by FATASS*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

might go down to austin this weekin want to check out the cruz so who can i ride with not going to bring my car


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 28 2008, 12:22 AM~10273800
> *http://i29.tinypic.com/ae4k0m.jpg[/img]]
> The birth child of Miklo and Eligh's cars :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 31 2008, 12:33 PM~10298009
> *FATASS
> *



Its Adobe Cream!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Mar 31 2008, 11:34 AM~10298023
> *might go down to austin this weekin want to check out the cruz so who can i ride with not going to bring my car
> *


you can ride with DIG DAWG


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Mar 31 2008, 01:34 PM~10298023
> *might go down to austin this weekin want to check out the cruz so who can i ride with not going to bring my car
> *


I'M riden with alex :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 31 2008, 11:35 AM~10298040
> *you can ride with DIG DAWG
> *


lol asshoe


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Mar 31 2008, 11:36 AM~10298047
> *lol asshoe
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Mar 31 2008, 11:35 AM~10298038
> *Its Adobe Cream!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Mar 31 2008, 01:35 PM~10298038
> *Its Adobe Cream!!! </span>
> *



CASH RULES EVERY THING AROUND <span style=\'color:blue\'>ME!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Mar 31 2008, 01:34 PM~10298023
> *might go down to austin this weekin want to check out the cruz so who can i ride with not going to bring my car
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: drive


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

dose any 1 work any more


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Mar 31 2008, 01:38 PM~10298070
> *dose any 1 work any more
> *


NOT TILL 3:30 FOR ME :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Mar 31 2008, 11:38 AM~10298070
> *dose any 1 work any more
> *


NOPE :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Mar 31 2008, 01:38 PM~10298070
> *dose any 1 work any more
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :no:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 31 2008, 11:38 AM~10298067
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: drive
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Mar 31 2008, 01:38 PM~10298070
> *dose any 1 work any more
> *


u
??????????


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Mar 31 2008, 12:38 PM~10298070
> *dose any 1 work any more
> *



IM STUCK HERE at WORK... :angry: Had to be here at 6am...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

1980 Lincoln Mark VI "Midknight Love"


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

The birth child of Miklo and Eligh's cars

WHAT IS THAT?????

Its wont let me see what it is here at work, 
they got some kinda block on it from my work PC...


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

The birth child of Miklo and Eligh's cars

WHAT IS THAT?????

Its wont let me see what it is here at work, 
they got some kinda block on it from my work PC...


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

The birth child of Miklo and Eligh's cars

WHAT IS THAT?????

Its wont let me see what it is here at work, 
they got some kinda block on it from my work PC...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

god, quit asking so much! j/k :biggrin: its a Mark VI like mine but with the same color and top as yours


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

triple post :twak: :twak:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Mar 31 2008, 11:46 AM~10298125
> *The birth child of Miklo and Eligh's cars
> 
> WHAT IS THAT?????
> ...


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

My Bad Guys :biggrin: My commputer here at work is a P.O.S. Some one send it to my email and the pics from yesterday


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Mar 31 2008, 11:54 AM~10298187
> *My Bad Guys  :biggrin: My commputer here at work is a P.O.S. Some one send it to my email and the pics from yesterday
> *


nah its layitlow that messes up like that it happends to us all the time


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Never mind just saw it! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: now i see why yall say that! that MoFo is clean!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

this is for Eligh since he missed it


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Mar 31 2008, 01:55 PM~10298201
> *Never mind just saw it!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  now i see why yall say that! that MoFo is clean!
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Mar 31 2008, 12:38 PM~10298070
> *dose any 1 work any more
> *


i'm @ work right now don't get out till 8


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 31 2008, 11:59 AM~10298235
> *i'm @ work right now don't get out till 8
> *


x2


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

April 13th is the day of the car show we are having down here....hopefully yall can make it, will have flyers designed in a lil bit, and printed by 2morrow...thanx


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 31 2008, 12:58 PM~10298232
> *this is for Eligh since he missed it
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 30 2008, 04:42 PM~10291606
> *Latin Style is having a car show in a couple of weeks where they have their toys for tots show :cool:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

^^^too late^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 31 2008, 12:00 PM~10298250
> *April 13th is the day of the car show we are having down here....hopefully yall can make it, will have flyers designed in a lil bit, and printed by 2morrow...thanx
> *


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

lol, but i didnt tell you the exact date... :biggrin: ...i will post a flyer in a lil bit....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 31 2008, 12:03 PM~10298277
> *lol, but i didnt tell you the exact date... :biggrin: ...i will post a flyer in a lil bit....
> *


i meant *I *was too late


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

okay i really have to get work now :wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 31 2008, 02:05 PM~10298294
> *okay i really have to get work now  :wave:
> *


yea me too! laters


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

yea ima bout to get off work i guess peace out KNIGHTS! :wave:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

will there b a hop comp and cash prize


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 31 2008, 12:05 PM~10298294
> *okay i really have to get work now  :wave:
> *


i had to come back up stairs to get something :biggrin: 

hey Rock you should bring your car on Sat. Trey and Gary are going to be out there


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

nope but will b in dallas


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Mar 31 2008, 01:20 PM~10298392
> *will there b a hop comp and cash prize
> *


yes there will be a hop, cash depends on entries


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 31 2008, 12:29 PM~10298468
> *yes there will be a hop, cash depends on entries
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

show pic of trophes how ever u spell that


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 31 2008, 12:27 PM~10298451
> *i had to come back up stairs to get something :biggrin:
> 
> *


goin back now :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

dat nice


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

thats what happend to the motor 2 of them my # 11 still locked up


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RAY_512, 73monte


:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 31 2008, 01:15 PM~10298798
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice pic.

we should put it on the flyer  j/k :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

did they do trophies or plaques at yesterdays show?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 31 2008, 10:59 AM~10297698
> *yall ready to cruise?
> im so excited ima be rollin on 13's burnin gas like a mug :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Mayweather vs. Big Show part 1 :roflmao: 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=oAMAtNQYH3Q&feature=related


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

part 2
http://youtube.com/watch?v=1AYTyKc1CBw


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

part 3
http://youtube.com/watch?v=AeHngTHc5Xc&feature=related


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 31 2008, 04:27 PM~10299483
> *did they do trophies or plaques at yesterdays show?
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

how was the trip down there?

did yall get rain at all?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 31 2008, 03:23 PM~10299857
> *part 3
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=AeHngTHc5Xc&feature=related
> *


id be so pissed off if i payed to see that :nosad:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

nice pics rick


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey guys :wave:......man it's so slow @ work, but i only have 3 more hrs left yea :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 31 2008, 03:43 PM~10300022
> *hey guys :wave:......man it's so slow @ work, but i only have 3 more hrs left yea :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: did Rob ever go see a specialist?

are yall coming out Sat. night?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

im thinkin "hot rod linkin" :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

look its a giant miklo! :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

new page 

499 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

Bigger than Showdown, Padre Heat Wave, San Antonio Heat Wave, Corpus Heat Wave, Import Face Off, and HIN. MORE CATEGORIES THAN HIN AND FACE OFF combined!

Mean Streets 16 will be at the Travis County Expo Center at 7311 Decker Ln. in Austin, Texas [78724] on Saturday~May 24, 2008 from 11 am to 8-9 pm [depending on neon contest]! NEW~ $10.00 Distance discounts for ALL entires! Want More? ....NEW~ Club Entry Discounts! Get an additional $5.00 discount for every 10 entries [bottoms at $25.00]! Want More? NEW~ Expanded Categories! Across the board expansion for Imports, Domestics, Trucks, and Low Riders! 

Coverage submissions to: EasyRiders, Import Tuner, Mini Truckin, Modified, In The Wind, Rebel Rodz, V Twins, Performance, Auto, and Sound, Mustang Monthly, Euro Tuner, Corvette Fever, Sport Compact Car, and Modified Mustang

Featuring tons of awards, drifting, stunts, music, DB Drags Sound Competition, and Street Glow Neon contest! Current categories under flyer [subject to change or expand]. Each entry comes with two armbands! Discount Advance tickets will be available at all O'Reilly stores starting April 24, 2008. Tickets are $20.00 at the gate with 12 & under FREE! For more info check our fan based site at:
HTTP://MYSPACE.COM/MEANSTREETSCARSHOW! Tear it up!


WWW.MeanStreetsCarShows.Com is being remodeled until MARCH 10TH!

Entry & Club Discounts Are At The Bottom of Page.

SPONSORED BY: CHAMPION TOYOTA/SCION, SIDEWAYS AUTO SALON, MAXWELL DODGE, SUB SONIC CAR AUDIO & ALARM, ROUIND ROCK TOYOTA/SCION, ISLAND AUDIO, A JACKS CUSTOM WHEELS AND TIRES, GARLAND/ FARMERS INSURANCE AGENCY, and REGIONS BANK. 


AWARD CATEGORIES
[subject to change based on pre entries]

Overall Best Of Show Exotics [$70,000.00 roll out price] 1st,2nd,3rd

IMPORT CATEGORIES ____________________________________________________________________________________

Open Import [1st,2nd,3 Honda Accord [1st,2nd,3rd] 

Honda Hatch[1st,2nd,3rd] Honda Civic [1st,2nd,3rd] 

Lexus/Infiniti [1st,2nd,3rd] Mazda-Best & Runner Up

Subaru [1st,2nd,3rd] Mitsubishi [1st,2nd,3rd] Acura [1st,2nd, 3rd] Open VW/Euro [1st,2nd,3rd

Open Nissan [1st,2nd,3rd] JDM[1st,2nd,3rd] 

Honda Element/Toyota Scion[1st,2nd, 3rd] Open Toyota [1st,2nd,3rd] 

Nissan 240/Silvia -Best & Runner Up Nissan 350-1st,2nd,3rd 

Honda Prelude/Del Sol - Best & Runner Up Nissan Skyline- Best & Runner Up


DOMESTIC CATEGORY ________________________________________________________________

Late Model 1991-Present [1st,2nd,3rd ] Domestic Compact [1st,2nd,3rd] 

Americ Classic Muscle 1958-1975 [1st,2nd,3rd] Rat Rods-[1st,2nd,3rd] Mustangs 93-2004 - 1st,2nd,3rd

Restored Hot Rod/Pre 1955 [Best & Runner Up] ] 

Pre 1993 Mustang [1st,2nd,3rd] Mustangs 05-Present - 1st,2nd,3rd

Pro Street/Street Machine [Best & Runner Up] Tri-Fives-[Best & Runner Up] 

Altered Hot Rod/Pre 1955 [1st,2nd,3rd] Camaro & F Body [1st,2nd,3rd] 

Corvette-Best & Runner Up Slabs -[Best & Runner Up] 

J Bodies- 1st,2nd,3rd


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

LOW RIDER 
Streets Custom [1st,2nd,3rd] Full Custom [1st,2nd,3rd] 

Pre 1950 Tanks- [1st,2nd,3rd] Classic 1951-1980- [1st.2nd,3rd] 

Late Model 1981-Present-[1st,2nd,3rd] Low Rider Bike [1st,2nd,3rd]



TRUCK'/

Full Size 10-15 mods -Wild [1st,2nd,3rd] 

Radical-Over 15 Mods- [1st,2nd,3rd] Extreme - 11-15 Mods[1st,2nd,3rd] 

Full Size Mild 1-6 mods[1st,2nd,3rd] Wild Compact [1st,2nd,3rd] 

Mild Compact [1st,2nd,3rd Best Off Road 

Xtreme 16mods/up - Best,Runner Up Mild SUV [1st,2nd,3rd] 

Best Classic [Pre1980]- Best,Runner Up Wild SUV [1st,2nd,3rd] 

MOTORCYCLE 

Full Custom Motorcycle [1st,2nd,3rd] Mild Custom 5 mods or less [1st,2nd,3rd] 

Sport Bike- [1st,2nd,3rd] Custom Metric - [1st,2nd,3rd] 


STREET GLOW NEON CONTEST - 1ST,2ND,3RD 

D B DRAGS SPL SOUND COMPETITION- 20 awards


ENTRY FEES - Entry fees have always been $45.00 per entry no matter what. There are several discounts applying to the 05/24/08 Austin show. They are as follows for this event:

1. Within 20 miles of Austin gets a $5.00 discount off. So $45.00 - $5.00 = $40.00

2. 20 miles or more from Austin gets a $10.00 discount. So $45.00- $10.00 = $35.00

3. Clubs/Shops with 10 entries get $5.00 off. 

4. Clubs/Shops with 20 entries get $10.00 off. 

5. Clubs/Shops with 30 cars get $15.00 off. 

6. An entry fee bottoms out & NEVER goes no lower than $25.00 per entry! Entry freezes at $25.00 per entry; it will not go lower than that.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i cant wait to get my car back


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

Local Hooters Event April 5th 

Mean Streets Hooters Meet Saturday- April 5, 2008

Hooters Lakeline location from 5 pm to 10 pm. 

Entries will be $30.00 and will include two armbands for food per entry. Free to spectators, no admission fee to the public. 

Categtories and flyers posted soon.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 31 2008, 05:33 PM~10300924
> *Local Hooters Event April 5th
> 
> Mean Streets Hooters Meet Saturday- April 5, 2008
> ...


are you going?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 31 2008, 05:33 PM~10300924
> *Local Hooters Event April 5th
> 
> Mean Streets Hooters Meet Saturday- April 5, 2008
> ...


ill cruise by at 5:00 since thats in "my hood" :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 31 2008, 06:35 PM~10300955
> *are you going?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

PAGE 500!!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

PAGE 500!!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

PAGE 500!!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

PAGE 500!!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

oops :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i wanted it so bad i f*cked it all up


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Shit i dont know why austin low lows dont want none but these austin minitruckers do. Done with the main part tomorrow ill work on the pinstipes


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 31 2008, 07:33 PM~10300924
> *Local Hooters Event April 5th
> 
> Mean Streets Hooters Meet Saturday- April 5, 2008
> ...


 From: Mean Streets Car Shows



Date: 24 Mar 2008, 09:20 PM
Subject: April 5th Show Postponed
Body: Mean Streets is postponing our Hooters show. When we have a date I will reschedule that info. Sorry for the inconvience.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 31 2008, 07:47 PM~10301074
> *i wanted it so bad i f*cked it all up
> *


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 31 2008, 08:08 PM~10301273
> *Shit i dont know why austin low lows dont want none but these austin minitruckers do.  Done with the main part tomorrow ill work on the pinstipes
> 
> 
> ...


Say Homie,pm me your number,I'll step up,I'm ready!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

if you have not heard..

*North Austin Dell plant to close*

A North Austin Dell manufacturing center will be closing, cutting several hundred jobs.

The plant, located on Howard Lane, is the same plant that former presidential candidate Fred Thompson toured in September.

Dell Inc. will close by January, cutting upwards of 800-900 jobs.

The closing is part of an effort to boost productivity and efficiency

"We're obviously not happy to lose any jobs in the Dell company, but we look at it from the past performance and each time they said they were going to restructure or sharpen their effectiveness in certain areas, they did exactly what they said and became a more profitable company," Joseph Vining of the Round Rock Chamber of Commerce said.

Chairman Michael Dell told Business Wire Dell Inc. expects to cut almost 8,000 jobs over the next 3 years, a move he hopes will save $3 billion in the long run. 

The North Austin plant mainly produces desktop units for commercial customers.

This would be Dell's largest job cut in the Austin area since 2001, when more than 5,500 people were laid off.


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 31 2008, 09:18 PM~10301963
> *if you have not heard..
> 
> North Austin Dell plant to close
> ...


DAM!! GLAD I TOOK MY FEDDY AND RAN!!!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 31 2008, 08:18 PM~10301963
> *if you have not heard..
> 
> North Austin Dell plant to close
> ...



damn i feel yall big rick


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*SAT. APRIL 19th @ ADVANCED AUTO PARTS ON 7th ST. AND PLEASANT VALLEY
<img src=\'http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb229/miklolaz/DSCN3896.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 31 2008, 05:44 PM~10301051
> *PAGE 500!!!!
> *


i think he got all wet and busted a nut


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Mar 31 2008, 10:31 PM~10302897
> *i think he got all wet and busted a nut
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 31 2008, 09:40 PM~10302976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam big dog you should of let me pinstripe that tank it would of looked alot better instead of a plain black tank.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 31 2008, 09:53 PM~10303107
> *dam big dog you should of let me pinstripe that tank it would of looked alot better instead of a plain black tank.
> *



I take that back because you would be bumped up into another class for another mod. . . . . . . . . . jk :biggrin:


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 31 2008, 09:55 PM~10303133
> *I take that back because you would be bumped up into another class for another mod.  . . . . . . . . . jk :biggrin:
> *



hahahahahahah


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 31 2008, 09:18 PM~10301963
> *if you have not heard..
> 
> North Austin Dell plant to close
> ...


yea i got the news when i want in today. time to get crackin on the job huntin again


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

good morning kop another day off to damn windy to work


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 1 2008, 09:39 AM~10305688
> *good morning kop another day off to damn windy to work
> *


good morning


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 31 2008, 06:33 PM~10301511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: i know.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Mar 31 2008, 08:31 PM~10302897
> *i think he got all wet and busted a nut
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 31 2008, 08:30 PM~10302881
> *SAT. APRIL 19th @ ADVANCED AUTO PARTS ON 7th ST. AND PLEASANT VALLEY
> <img src=\'http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb229/miklolaz/DSCN3896.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

lookin good Pablo :nicoderm:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

alex got out of the club  
i think im getting out too


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i might be selling my car if anyone is interested


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 11 2007, 09:26 PM~7458299
> *YES SIRR, NOT ONLY AM I A MEMBER, IM ALSO THE PRESIDEENT
> *


 :tears:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

WTF? Yo Whats going on??


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 1 2008, 11:04 AM~10306822
> *i might be selling my car if anyone is interested
> *


I Want the 5th FOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 1 2008, 11:03 AM~10306818
> *alex got out of the club
> i think im getting out too
> *


Whats this about???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 1 2008, 10:15 AM~10306940
> *Whats this about???
> *


i dont know we got into it about the flyer again


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

So then What happin? 

And if you might sell your car, sell me the 5th dawg!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Apr 1 2008, 11:25 AM~10307035
> *is this april fools day or what  :biggrin:
> *


Awww shit it is MiKLO you punk!!!! :roflmao: 

Yo but are we doing that show on the 5th of april up near your "hood"? lol!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 1 2008, 10:28 AM~10307063
> *Awww shit it is MiKLO you punk!!!!  :roflmao:
> 
> Yo but are we doing that show on the 5th of april up near your "hood"? lol!
> *


 :biggrin: 

i dont know because it ends at 10:00, im going to cruise through there around 5 or 6


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

What kinda show is it? I wana do it!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

mah bad Miklo didnt think before I posted I wonder how much longer that would have gone before homie would have figured it out .... apologizes...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Apr 1 2008, 10:40 AM~10307206
> *mah bad Miklo didnt think before I posted I wonder how much longer that would have gone before homie would have figured it out ....  apologizes...
> *


its all good, with our luck everyone would have got into a real fight and really would have got out  :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Apr 1 2008, 12:40 PM~10307206
> *mah bad Miklo didnt think before I posted I wonder how much longer that would have gone before homie would have figured it out ....  apologizes...
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 1 2008, 12:28 PM~10307063
> *Awww shit it is MiKLO you punk!!!!  :roflmao:
> 
> Yo but are we doing that show on the 5th of april up near your "hood"? lol!
> *


 From: Mean Streets Car Shows



Date: 24 Mar 2008, 09:20 PM
Subject:* April 5th Show Postponed*
Body: Mean Streets is postponing our Hooters show. When we have a date I will reschedule that info. Sorry for the inconvience.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

miklo is such a ***


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up fatass lmao


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 1 2008, 11:51 AM~10307312
> *From: Mean Streets Car Shows
> Date: 24 Mar 2008, 09:20 PM
> Subject: April 5th Show Postponed
> ...



Oops mah bad! So then have they gave a new date? And are we doing the show alex?


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 1 2008, 12:06 PM~10307415
> *whats up fatass lmao
> *


Whats up wit it?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 1 2008, 10:03 AM~10306818
> *alex got out of the club
> i think im getting out too
> *


sack riding alex nuts hahahahahaha
































j/k :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 1 2008, 01:06 PM~10307416
> *Oops mah bad! So then have they gave a new date? And are we doing the show alex?
> *










:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 1 2008, 12:09 PM~10307443
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i am going to be hurting. this is the weekend after the victoria show


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

is there a meeting this weekend 
i got my club shirt cleaned


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 1 2008, 11:25 AM~10307551
> *is there a meeting this weekend
> i got my club shirt cleaned
> *


yeah its going to be at alex's house same time


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 1 2008, 11:02 AM~10307391
> *miklo is such a ***
> *











 it was Alex's idea


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

yO MiKLO do they need help up at your job???


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

yea u can b miklos shadow lol


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Yo alex I need to see if you would lend me you Jig Saw and Drill??? :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

my work in progress ... i was gonna tell Miklo i wanted that 5th wheel too  
man i almost got fired today doin an april fools on my boss and tellin him i seen his wife with another fool at the club saturday night.. thank God he was cool bout it


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 1 2008, 02:53 PM~10308669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that 5th he gots is TIGHT as hell! So whats up Miggy, you comeing down for the cruzz on sat.?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 1 2008, 03:50 PM~10308640
> *Yo alex I need to see if you would lend me you Jig Saw and Drill???  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :yes:


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

hey miggy so when you want me to order dat piston pump for you?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 1 2008, 04:05 PM~10308750
> *Yeah that 5th he gots is TIGHT as hell! So whats up Miggy, you comeing down for the cruzz on sat.?
> *



yep yep ill be there i think i get off at 4 on saturday pero i aint sure yet but ill let cha know.. iam gonna see if iam gonna be following tito or if he is already gonna be there then ill have to go by myself but i dont think ill get too lost.. as long as yall on riverside or around there i should be able to find yall. i got Miklo's number case i get lost though


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Apr 1 2008, 04:38 PM~10308976
> *hey miggy so when you want me to order dat piston pump for you?
> *



that was suppose to be a secret but prob next week... i think iam still gonna go with 10 batteries


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

hell yea :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 1 2008, 02:44 PM~10309018
> *that was suppose to be a secret but prob next week... i think iam still gonna go with 10 batteries
> *


 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 1 2008, 01:53 PM~10308669
> *
> my work in progress ... i was gonna tell Miklo i wanted that 5th wheel too
> man i almost got fired today doin an april fools on my boss and tellin him i seen his wife with another fool at the club saturday night.. thank God he was cool bout it*


 :roflmao:


----------



## KeK21 that Pimp (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 30 2008, 10:30 AM~10289220
> *We will be cruising this Sat. night (April 5th) in Downtown Austin for the Texas Relays and Hot Rod weekend, we are inviting everyone out- car clubs or solo, lowrider or big rims, just anyone who wants to ride.  The meet up spot will be at the old Albertsons on Riverside and Pleasant Valley at 9:00p
> 
> Lets bring back the old "cruise nights"
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS+Apr 1 2008, 10:14 AM~10306934-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


youre just mad because you wanted my 5th wheel


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Project bunnyair lines is takin off


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 1 2008, 03:20 PM~10309335
> *Project bunnyair lines is takin off
> *


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 1 2008, 12:55 AM~10304184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

^^^i hope my car is ready for that show^^^


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

any pics of Alex's car with the new display?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 1 2008, 12:55 AM~10304184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 1 2008, 06:33 PM~10309954
> *any pics of Alex's car with the new display?
> *


 :no: :no:


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

is dat grand prix from west goin to be at the L.S. show


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 1 2008, 04:43 PM~10310041
> *:no:  :no:
> *


you brought them to the show right?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Apr 1 2008, 04:47 PM~10310068
> *is dat grand prix from west goin to be at the L.S. show
> *











this one???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

did lamark get his car registered?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 1 2008, 05:33 PM~10309954
> *any pics of Alex's car with the new display?
> *


i did


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

jes or yes?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Apr 1 2008, 04:57 PM~10310145
> *jes or yes?
> *


no he's working on it right now


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 1 2008, 04:56 PM~10310142
> *i did
> *


is phillip and robert, and every body else coming on sat.?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

dont know


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 1 2008, 05:09 PM~10310212
> *dont know
> *


do you think you could call them?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 1 2008, 05:11 PM~10310222
> *do you think you could call them?
> *


not "every body else", just Robert & Phillip


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 30 2008, 10:30 AM~10289220
> *We will be cruising this Sat. night (April 5th) in Downtown Austin for the Texas Relays and Hot Rod weekend, we are inviting everyone out- car clubs or solo, lowrider or big rims, just anyone who wants to ride.  The meet up spot will be at the old Albertsons on Riverside and Pleasant Valley at 9:00p
> 
> Lets bring back the old "cruise nights"
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

is that maroon ford escort gonna be at the show in belton?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 1 2008, 06:52 PM~10310109
> *did lamark get his car registered?
> *


No!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 1 2008, 07:11 PM~10310222
> *do you think you could call them?
> *











u do it


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Apr 1 2008, 06:47 PM~10310068
> *is dat grand prix from west goin to be at the L.S. show
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 1 2008, 07:49 PM~10310570
> *HERES A PIC OF MY LITTLE GIRLS BIKE, IF YOU HEAR OF ANYTHING PLEASE LET ME KNOW, THIS BIKE WAS STOLEN FROM MY GARAGE AND THIS IS NOT ANY KIND OF APRIL FOOLS BULLSHIT....ITS GOTTA BE SOME LITTLE FUCKIN KID AROUND THE AREA SO IF YOU GUYS HEAR OR SEE ANYTHING, PLEASE CALL ME, I HAVE ATTACHED A PIC FOR REFERENCE.  THIS SHIT SUCKS MAN, AND MY LIL GIRL AND ME ARE FUCKIN PISSED.  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> THIS BIKE HAS TO BE IN THE FT WORTH DALLAS AREA.  I LIVE IN NORTH FT WORTH AND WILL BE LOOKING AS WELL AS A BUNCH OF OTHER PEOPLE.
> 
> ...


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Whats up Knights? :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 2 2008, 07:34 AM~10314376
> *Whats up Knights? :wave:
> *


Whats up


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Yo alex wasssss upppp? Anyway could you lend me some of your tools? The reason im asking is cause me and my bro are going to make me a display for the Dallas show!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 2 2008, 07:46 AM~10314397
> *Yo alex wasssss upppp? Anyway could you lend me some of your tools? The reason im asking is cause me and my bro are going to make me a display for the Dallas show!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

wait tell you see it alex! Its gona be badass! I gota do soething so I can Beat MiKLO!!!! :roflmao: Just Kiddin!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 2 2008, 08:06 AM~10314451
> *wait tell you see it alex! Its gona be badass! I gota do soething so I can Beat MiKLO!!!!  :roflmao:  Just Kiddin!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Its For sure 8 rooms right cause im gona start to book the rooms today? Man I cant wait for Dallas its gona be so much fun!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Yo whats up miggy? 
:wave: 
is Your car club is haveing a car show in two weeks?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 1 2008, 12:55 AM~10304184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Im down for the show in Belton, What about everyone else???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 2 2008, 11:03 AM~10315432
> *Im down for the show in Belton, What about everyone else???
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

damn i take one day off of work and i miss a lot...........:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 2 2008, 08:19 AM~10314486
> *Its For sure 8 rooms right cause im gona start to book the rooms today? Man I cant wait for Dallas its gona be so much fun!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: 9


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 2 2008, 11:24 AM~10316065
> *:nono:  :nono: 9
> *



Really?
Ok here it goes...

Alex 1 room
lamark 1 room
eligh 1 room
miklo and rick 1 room
miklo needs a extra room for someone 1 room
christina 1 room
tony 1 room 
shine 1 room

thats 8! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 2 2008, 12:28 PM~10316089
> *Really?
> Ok here it goes...
> 
> ...


knight :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Rocky needs one?

I thought you guys said at the meeting that he was not going to and thats what he said on here?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 2 2008, 12:48 PM~10316266
> *Rocky needs one?
> 
> I thought you guys said at the meeting that he was not going to and thats what he said on here?
> *


he going now


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 2 2008, 12:53 PM~10316321
> *he  going now
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 2 2008, 01:05 PM~10316397
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 2 2008, 11:53 AM~10316321
> *he  going now
> *



Ok Bet Thats Whats Up!!!  Ill get him a room!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 2 2008, 01:28 PM~10316571
> *Ok Bet Thats Whats Up!!!    Ill get him a room!
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 1 2008, 06:26 PM~10310938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i dont have their number.
i dont even know them.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 1 2008, 05:27 PM~10309393
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This is a good pic Rick.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=344960


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 30 2008, 10:30 AM~10289220
> *We will be cruising this Sat. night (April 5th) in Downtown Austin for the Texas Relays and Hot Rod weekend, we are inviting everyone out- car clubs or solo, lowrider or big rims, just anyone who wants to ride.  The meet up spot will be at the old Albertsons on Riverside and Pleasant Valley at 9:00p
> 
> Lets bring back the old "cruise nights"
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 2 2008, 06:06 AM~10314451
> *wait tell you see it alex! Its gona be badass! I gota do soething so I can Beat MiKLO!!!!  :roflmao:  Just Kiddin!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 2 2008, 01:49 PM~10317356
> *:angry:
> *



:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: lol!


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 2 2008, 01:49 PM~10317356
> *:angry:
> *


 :machinegun: it was a joke foo but ima comeing for your car at the shows! lol! :machinegun:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 2 2008, 12:47 PM~10316755
> *:thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 2 2008, 02:49 PM~10317356
> *:angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

my inspection tag is expired :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 2 2008, 01:02 PM~10317491
> *
> my inspection tag is expired :angry:
> *


glad i caught it in that pic, i would have cruisin around all night like that :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 2 2008, 03:05 PM~10317514
> *glad i caught it in that pic, i would have cruisin around all night like that :0
> *


tell trey


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 2 2008, 02:02 PM~10317491
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I can get you one if you need one. I got Big Ricks for his car.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 2 2008, 03:05 PM~10317514
> *glad i caught it in that pic, i would have cruisin around all night like that :0
> *


tell trey


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 31 2008, 04:46 PM~10300050
> *:wave: did Rob ever go see a specialist?
> 
> are yall coming out Sat. night?
> *


i'm not sure if were going just yet


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 2 2008, 01:18 PM~10317042
> *This is a good pic Rick.
> *



thanks big dog


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhZ5LxB_x2A


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqJulr9shas


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCzO4209BK8


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 2 2008, 01:10 PM~10317565
> *tell trey
> *


 :thumbsup: yeah i called him earlier today, takin care of


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 30 2008, 10:30 AM~10289220
> *We will be cruising this Sat. night (April 5th) in Downtown Austin for the Texas Relays and Hot Rod weekend, we are inviting everyone out- car clubs or solo, lowrider or big rims, just anyone who wants to ride.  The meet up spot will be at the old Albertsons on Riverside and Pleasant Valley at 9:00p
> 
> Lets bring back the old "cruise nights"
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 2 2008, 02:54 PM~10318365
> *i'm not sure if were going just yet
> *


yall better come cruise with us on sat. :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

goin home :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 2 2008, 06:08 PM~10318954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

Truth be told, there is some pride,
in all those feelings that you hide.
Put yourself in my place,
do you really think you`d win my race?
I`m gonna give you a glimpse of life,
on that`s full of love and strife.

Be a baby, innocent and cold.
Tell me that you don`t feel old.
Look at the ones around you,
that`s your fam`, that`s your crew.
Now it`s time to walk the beat.
Get it out your mind there`s nothing to eat.
Feel the love of your family,
then you think ~you can`t break me~
Now it`s time to prove you`re down.
Now get ready to get stomped to the ground.
Taste the dirt, it`s in your teeth.
Cough up the blood from underneath.
Feel the pain of violent hands for a while.
Now you`re down, look up and smile.

Now it`s about continuous beef.
Will you run, or are you down to get beat?
Now it`s coo, have a drink, kick back.
Now you realize you`re gonna have to relax.
Whoops here`s the phone call gotta go.
Your best homeboy`s out on parole.
Just before you get to see him,
you get shot at, the lights go dim.
3 bullets in the wall, those were for you.
Look down at your friend, her life is through.

Tired of funerals, cuz they`re all the same.
Tired of goin, cuz they drive you insane.
Go home and forget what you saw today,
gotta keep a smile for the rest of your days.
It`s time to fight, put your hands up,
hit with a brick, you think your time`s up.
You wake up to realize,
you gotta fight between the lies.
Like Tupac said, ~less we`re shootin
no one notices the youth.
It`s just me against the world.~

Your color, your pride,
is all you have.
Your world starts spinning,
start talkin shit to the side that`s winning.
Have you eva looked down the barrel of a 9?
And heard him say ~your life is mine...~
Your best friend saves your life.
If save is what you do for one so full of strife.

What you said won`t touch you,
but you know it will kill another.
Little did you know, It`d be your lil brother.
On your stairs you sit back.
Knowing now you can`t relax.
You wished so many times you could take it all back.
Now it`s time to retaliate.
Get back at the ones you truly hate.
In a rage you forget what you do.
All you know is you gotta be true.
Oh shit. Here the po-lice come.
Put you in cuffs at the point of a gun.
Facing all this time, and then you get acquitted.
Betta thank God that he didn`t admit it.

Now you forget where you lost your mind.
Is it at home, or did you leave it behind?
To forget your brother, all the cuzins and friends,
you take a drag to make it end.
Now you`re better, so you think.
But all you think is you need a drink.

Now all this tiem you kept your pride.
Against all emotions you continue to hide.
You think one day you`re gonna explode,
cuz now your minds in overload.
But don`t trip, it does get better.
Your mind wants to go crazy, but you won`t let it.

Just lastnight your throat got slit.
But in all honesty, you don`t give a shit.
You prayed to God that that was it.
You wake up, and you wonder why.
And for the first time, you begin to cry.
Here your friend is next to you,
telling you it will all be coo.
Wondering why he even cares,
you get lost in his stare.
But you don`t allow anyone that close.
Cuz you don`t wanna get caught in love`s overdose.
All of a sudden you relize, all this time he`s been there.
But he claims something else, so you wouldn`t dare.
Alone you walk into the night.
Beaten, paranoid, in complete fright.
Look at all your previous clients,
used to be down, now defiant.
Of everything you brag about, you keep thinking
there is no glory
in my story.
Then around the corner, what is this?
You sense a bullet sharp and swift.
Is it death, or a chance at life you won`t miss?
Take you`re pick, cuz now it`s you.
You`ve just taken a walk in my shoes.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

those r some big ass shoes big dawg!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 2 2008, 08:33 PM~10321212
> *those r some big ass shoes big dawg!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 2 2008, 09:33 PM~10321212
> *those r some big ass shoes big dawg!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

SOME ONE SENT THAT TO ME


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

did the tailgate but it started to rain so ill finish the hood manana


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 2 2008, 11:28 PM~10321868
> *did the tailgate but it  started to rain so ill finish the hood manana
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTB :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 2 2008, 09:28 PM~10321868
> *did the tailgate but it  started to rain so ill finish the hood manana
> 
> 
> ...


damn big p u getting down :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Yo whats up no ones online today or what? Anyway Alex can I go pick up that Drill and Jig Saw today? Im gona get started on my set up! :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=325202


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 30 2008, 10:30 AM~10289220
> *We will be cruising this Sat. night (April 5th) in Downtown Austin for the Texas Relays and Hot Rod weekend, we are inviting everyone out- car clubs or solo, lowrider or big rims, just anyone who wants to ride.  The meet up spot will be at the old Albertsons on Riverside and Pleasant Valley at 9:00p
> 
> Lets bring back the old "cruise nights"
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 3 2008, 01:05 PM~10325510
> *Yo whats up no ones online today or what? Anyway Alex can  I go pick up that Drill and Jig Saw today? Im gona get started on my set up!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 3 2008, 12:35 PM~10325751
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Already!!! :thumbsup: Your tha best foo! :worship: Shoudl I make a 20x20 display you think?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 3 2008, 02:02 PM~10325957
> *Already!!!  :thumbsup:  Your tha best foo!  :worship: Shoudl I make a 20x20 display you think?
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 3 2008, 01:20 PM~10326091
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *


Why not? What size you think is good?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 3 2008, 02:29 PM~10326146
> *Why not? What size you think is good?
> *


unless ur doin a car of the year theres no reason for a display that big :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

ATTN: ALL K O P MEMBERS MAKE SURE UR PREREG IS TURNED IN!!!!!!!ASAP


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 3 2008, 01:33 PM~10326178
> *unless ur doin a car of the year theres no reason for a display that big :uh:
> *


mah bad I did not know that, thats why I was askin... :uh:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 3 2008, 01:35 PM~10326191
> *ATTN: ALL K O P MEMBERS MAKE SURE UR PREREG IS TURNED IN!!!!!!!ASAP
> *


Whats the dead line again????


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 3 2008, 12:39 PM~10326231
> *Whats the dead line again????
> *


friday


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://groups.cardomain.com/groups/14694;homepage


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.losmagnificos.org/LMP/RegForm-Dallas.pdf


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 3 2008, 02:08 PM~9855817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 3 2008, 01:44 PM~10326272
> *friday
> *


 :ugh: :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 3 2008, 01:08 PM~10326492
> *:ugh:  :0
> *


if you havent got it out yet you have to overnight it

did you get yours out Eligh?


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 3 2008, 12:33 PM~10326178
> *unless ur doin a car of the year theres no reason for a display that big :uh:
> *


it dont have to be a car of the year to have a badazz display...maybe he jus wants to shine at the shows and display it real crazy!


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 3 2008, 02:12 PM~10326532
> *it dont have to be a car of the year to have a badazz display...maybe he jus wants to shine at the shows and display it real crazy!
> *


Already dawg thankx... Some people just dont get it sometimes!


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 3 2008, 02:09 PM~10326505
> *if you havent got it out yet you have to overnight it
> 
> did you get yours out Eligh?
> *



Damn dawg ima have to overnight it tomorrow... Shit... :angry:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 3 2008, 01:15 PM~10326551
> *Already dawg thankx... Some people just dont get it sometimes!
> *


i gotcha mayne  :thumbsup: ...you own that creme bage lincoln..right?


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 3 2008, 02:19 PM~10326580
> *i gotcha mayne   :thumbsup: ...you own that creme bage lincoln..right?
> *


Yea you seen it? What chu think about it? :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Yo ray_512 hit me up on that myspace

www.myspace.com/elighmartinez

Well im outa here! Ill ttyl peace out... :wave:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 3 2008, 01:23 PM~10326616
> *Yea you seen it? What chu think about it?  :biggrin:
> *


i seen it at the screwed and chopped fest this past sunday...its cleeeaan :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 3 2008, 01:23 PM~10326616
> *Yea you seen it? What chu think about it?  :biggrin:
> *


personally i hate it i think its retarded












































j/k :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 2 2008, 07:19 PM~10319910
> *yall better come cruise with us on sat. :biggrin:
> *



eh whatever, homie..... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 3 2008, 03:30 PM~10326668
> *personally i hate it i think its retarded
> j/k :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 3 2008, 02:02 PM~10326919
> *
> 
> 
> ...





> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he's really tryin to run me off :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 3 2008, 02:02 PM~10325957
> *Already!!!  :thumbsup:  Your tha best foo!  :worship: Shoudl I make a 20x20 display you think?
> *


an]d they'll charge u 2x


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 30 2008, 10:30 AM~10289220
> *We will be cruising this Sat. night (April 5th) in Downtown Austin for the Texas Relays and Hot Rod weekend, we are inviting everyone out- car clubs or solo, lowrider or big rims, just anyone who wants to ride.  The meet up spot will be at the old Albertsons on Riverside and Pleasant Valley at 9:00p
> 
> Lets bring back the old "cruise nights"
> ...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 3 2008, 03:02 PM~10326919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

damn sry :angry:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

damn double post :angry: :angry:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

i was just going threw my photo bucket........ :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 3 2008, 04:28 PM~10327941
> *i was just going threw my photo bucket........ :biggrin:
> *


  nice pics


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 3 2008, 05:55 PM~10328157
> * nice pics
> *


i have more but i have not uploaded them yet


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hey do you have the pics from when my car was being painted and the "before" pics of my 5th wheel??


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 2 2008, 10:23 PM~10321819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 3 2008, 06:04 PM~10328221
> *hey do you have the pics from when my car was being painted and the "before" pics of my 5th wheel??
> *



i do but it's actually on a cd but i don't have it w/ me plus the only time i get on a computer is @ work remember what i did to the laptop?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

aint da deadline for the dallas show on the 12th?????


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 3 2008, 06:05 PM~10328669
> *aint da deadline for the dallas show on the 12th?????
> *


 :dunno: im not sure, i heard it was this firday


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: goin home, ill see yall on Sat.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

to all yall austin riders im lookin for sum 15ft #6 hoses


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

PRE-REGISTRATION MUST BE RECEIVED BY APRIL 12th, 2008
CARS & TRUCKS = $35 / MOTORCYCLES & BIKES = $25
MAKE CHECK OR MONEY ORDER PAYABLE TO: “LMPevents”
MAIL TO: ATTENTION: HELEN CARMONA 11715 MONTBROOK DR. HOUSTON, TX 77099
FOR MORE INFORMATION, VISIT LMPevents.net
Sunday, April 27th, 2008 at the Dallas Convention Center
Type of Entry:  Car or Truck (pre-reg. = $35)  Bicycle ($25)  Motorcycle ($35)
Name: Age: Phone: (_________)-_________-____________
Address: City: ______________ State: Zip:
Email Address: _______________________________ Club: ________
Year: _ Make/Model: ____ ______ _ Color: _______ ________
Classification:  Street  Mild  Semi  Full  Radical
Size of Display:  10x20  20x20 (must have full carpet / display)
Type of Paint: _______ Interior: ________
List of Top BODY Modifications: 1). _____ 2).
3). 4). 5).
Entry and Advertising Release:
In consideration of the forgoing entry, car owner, family or guest agrees to permit LMP, Radio-One Dallas, 97.9 KBFB and anyone connected with the aforementioned
production the use of their names and pictures, and pictures of their car for publicity, advertising and commercial purposes (including newspaper, magazines, radio and TV)
before, during and after the Events, and do hereby relinquish any rights to publish or sell or otherwise dispose of said photographs to LMP, Radio-One Dallas, 97.9 KBFB, and
other management of the Event. Personal information will not be sold to third party vendors, but cell phone numbers and email addresses will be added to the WEM e-magazine
contact list.
Liability, Release, Indemnity and Insurance:
In consideration of the acceptance of the right to participate, entrants, participants and spectators by execution of this entry form RELEASE AND DISCHARGE , you (the
undersigned) must agree to assume sole responsibility for your property damage, loss, bodily injury, or death occurring during, or in connection with, (a) your presence at this
Event or its premises, and or (b) any item, service, facility or activity provided by, or any act or omission of, LMP, Radio-One Dallas, 97.9 KBFB and anyone connected with the
management of presentation of the “97.9 The Beat CustomCar Show and Concert” (regardless of where provided or where occurring). By your signature below you hereby fully
and finally agree TO RELEASE AND HOLD HARMLESS LMP, Radio-One Dallas, 97.9 KBFB and anyone connected with the management of presentation of the “97.9 The Beat
Custom Car Show and Concert”, and their affiliates, shareholders, members, directors, officers, representatives and employees from any andall claims that you, or others on
your behalf, may have at any time with respect to any of the above assumed property damage, loss, personal injury or death, even if caused by the sole or joint negligence of
the foregoing released persons, and thus expressly agreeing to INDEMNIFY all of the forgoing entries, firms, persons and bodies of any and all liability occasions resulting from
conduct of any person or action not under the director of control of LMP, Radio-One Dallas, 97.9 KBFB or the Event management. Motor Vehicle exhibitor entrants agree to
provide LMP with a copy of the declarations page for the motor vehicle insurance policy covering such entrant’s vehicle to be exhibited. By signing below, you further agree to
abide by all rules of the Event. If you have minor children accompanying you, please identify them. By you signing this agreement, this release and hold harmless shall also
serve to similarly release any and all claims for liability against the foregoing released persons by such minor children or on their behalf for any claims that they may have, even
if caused by the sole or joint negligence of the foregoing released persons.
Automatic Disqualification:
All vehicles must have less that ¼ tank of gas, locking gas cap or cover (taped is sufficient), and the front battery must be disconnected. No entry can start their vehicle, move
their vehicle or operate their hydraulics in any manner during the Event. Entrant will be held fully responsible and liable for any damage that may occur from movement of
his/her vehicle. Loud music from the exhibitors is strictly forbidden. Bad sportsmanship or bad conduct will be disqualified without refund and possibly removed from the show.
JUDGING SHEETS WILL NOT BE GIVEN OUT.
Signature of entrant or parent (or guardian if under 18)
INDOOR SPACE IS
LIMITED TO
APPROXIMATELY 350
ENTRIES.
PRE-REGISTERED
VEHICLES WILL BE
MOVED IN FIRST, BUT
PRE-REGISTERING DOES
NOT GUARANTEE AN
INDOOR SPACE.
FOR AN INDOOR SPACE,
YOU MUST:
- HAVE LESS THAN ¼ TANK OF
GAS
- DISCONNECT YOUR
BATTERY
- TAPE OR LOCK YOUR GAS
CAP
- YOU CANNOT MOVE YOUR
VEHICLE OR OPERATE
HYDRAULICS WHILE
SPECTATORS ARE IN BUILDING.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 3 2008, 07:45 PM~10329583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA THE BEST EVER.................GOOD YOB CHINCHILA


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 3 2008, 07:45 PM~10329583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmao


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

im done. see it saturday night cruising down congress.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 3 2008, 10:48 PM~10330263
> *im done. see it saturday night cruising down congress.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 3 2008, 08:48 PM~10330263
> *im done. see it saturday night cruising down congress.
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

TTMFT for all the ATX homies!!!!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

9 pm riverside old albertsons parking lot....... will be there......


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 3 2008, 02:29 PM~10326662
> *i seen it at the screwed and chopped fest this past sunday...its cleeeaan :thumbsup:
> *


Thankx dawg!!! Its still in the works! Are you going to the Dallas show on the 27th? If so wait till you see the display I made last night its gona be sick!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 3 2008, 02:30 PM~10326668
> *personally i hate it i think its retarded
> j/k :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :roflmao: :angry:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

I hope that I did right and if I did you can see the stands that I made last night! 
If not ill try and figure out how to do it  

My Webpage
My Webpage


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 4 2008, 12:00 PM~10333993
> *I hope that I did right and if I did you can see the stands that I made last night!
> If not ill try and figure out how to do it
> 
> ...











photobucket.com :thumbsup:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 4 2008, 11:22 AM~10334156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I Cant get on photobucket here at work! :angry: they have it BLOCKED :angry: 
So alex can you pm me your email and can you put them up for me? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 4 2008, 12:32 PM~10334249
> *I Cant get on photobucket here at work!  :angry:  they have it BLOCKED  :angry:
> So alex can you pm me your email and can you put them up for me?  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2955935


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 4 2008, 12:00 PM~10333993
> *I hope that I did right and if I did you can see the stands that I made last night!
> If not ill try and figure out how to do it
> 
> ...


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

damn it I hate my work commputer it never wants to show the pics...

:machinegun: < MY WORK COMMPUTER > :angry:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Alex did you get the email with the pics? 
What did you think? I still have to make one more box and rap them!
Its gona be TIGHT!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 4 2008, 09:37 AM~10333834
> *Thankx dawg!!! Its still in the works! Are you going to the Dallas show on the 27th? If so wait till you see the display I made last night its gona be sick!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I aint Sure If im goin or not..But Fa sho' I'll Catch You At Another Show..  ....You Goin Out Cruisin This Weekend?..


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 4 2008, 01:05 PM~10334968
> *I aint Sure If im goin or not..But Fa sho' I'll Catch You At Another Show..  ....You Goin Out Cruisin This Weekend?..
> *


Ight coo!  And yea ill be out there with K.O.P. and some others! Are you going out? I allwas am out on riverside every sat. night but rideing sOlo cause no one in the club likes to go out cruisin any more...


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 4 2008, 12:10 PM~10335007
> *Ight coo!    And yea ill be out there with K.O.P. and some others! Are you going out? I allwas am out on riverside every sat. night but rideing sOlo cause no one in the club likes to go out cruisin any more...
> *


I dont like to cruise out there to riverside nomore neither...its not the same... But Yea I might go out there...I'll catch up with yall if so


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 4 2008, 01:13 PM~10335035
> *I dont like to cruise out there to riverside nomore neither...its not the same... But Yea I might go out there...I'll catch up with yall if so
> *


Yea I can fill ya on that one! Threre seem to be nothing but Kids and people that wana start fights and shit like that out there. And thats the reason that the cops get called and they run every one off... :angry:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 4 2008, 12:20 PM~10335094
> *Yea I can fill ya on that one! Threre seem to be nothing but Kids and people that wana start fights and shit like that out there. And thats the reason that the cops get called and they run every one off...  :angry:
> *


yup :angry: ...but this weekend everyone is goin to be downtown!  ...so it should be cool :biggrin: ..


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 4 2008, 01:40 PM~10335220
> *yup :angry: ...but this weekend everyone is goin to be downtown!  ...so it should be cool :biggrin: ..
> *


Yea its gona be TIGHT!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:|


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 4 2008, 12:43 PM~10335243
> *Yea its gona be TIGHT!
> *


YUP!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

PAGE 512!!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

you were thinkin the same thing :uh: :uh: Post #10222


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 4 2008, 03:46 PM~10336744
> *you were thinkin the same thing :uh:  :uh: Post #10222
> *


 :roflmao: :machinegun:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Good day 4 being out the rides!


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

i CANT WAIT FOR TONIGHT!!!  WHAT ABOUT EVERYONE ELSE??? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

whats going on 2night


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 5 2008, 10:42 AM~10341765
> *whats going on 2night
> *


QUOTE(MiKLO @ Mar 30 2008, 10:30 AM) 
We will be cruising this Sat. night (April 5th) in Downtown Austin for the Texas Relays and Hot Rod weekend, we are inviting everyone out- car clubs or solo, lowrider or big rims, just anyone who wants to ride. The meet up spot will be at the old Albertsons on Riverside and Pleasant Valley at 9:00p

Lets bring back the old "cruise nights"
if you have any questions you can PM me http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=48695 or call me at 512-576-4210


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Just a heads up Im looking for a lowrider bike to start fixin up! 
So if you or you know some one that has one and wants to sell it,
Then hit me up FoShow!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

a aint going crusing with yall tonight cuz i aint got a ride


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 5 2008, 02:25 PM~10342370
> *a aint going crusing with yall tonight cuz i aint got a ride
> *


Who is this?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

rolando


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 5 2008, 02:48 PM~10342515
> *rolando
> *


Oh was no sure if it was him or his dad cause someone told me that some time Oz be useing his name on here... Mah bad! :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 4 2008, 02:52 PM~10336338
> *PAGE 512!!!
> *


AWUSTIN TEXAS BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...............


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 6 2008, 01:27 AM~10345964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE ONLY GUY THAT GOT CHECK FOR ID WAS THE BLACK GUY IN THE BACK SEAT........ :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i wish i could've gone :angry: :angry:   :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 6 2008, 09:11 AM~10346461
> *THE ONLY GUY THAT GOT CHECK FOR ID WAS THE BLACK GUY IN THE BACK SEAT........ :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


old lady cop said if i gave her my number she won't give us a ticket :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

why did rock get a ticket for?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 6 2008, 10:53 AM~10346750
> *i wish i could've gone :angry:  :angry:      :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 6 2008, 10:57 AM~10346763
> *why did rock get a ticket for?
> *


Busted a 3 wheel in front the cops twice :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 6 2008, 11:00 AM~10346774
> *Busted a 3 wheel in front the cops twice :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Mar 31 2008, 10:59 AM~10297701
> *My mom went to the show and wanted to see lil flip on stage and was up there and then was walking a way and I guess she may have ran into or bumped someone from R.O. and the guy got all mad and PUNCHED her in the back  :angry:  Oz saw it and talked the guys into not trying to fight me and larry for asking him why he did that to a 50 year old women. It was some B.S. man and in the end I felt bad cause I did not go to cause prob. and I fill like I did...
> *


when did this happen. speak on it


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 6 2008, 11:04 AM~10346794
> *when did this happen. speak on it
> *


This was doin the Lil Flip consert. before that dude with green RO shirt got into it with the other club.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 6 2008, 11:04 AM~10346794
> *when did this happen. speak on it
> *


During the Lil Flip concert. It was the guy in the red shirt(with the lady in a pink shirt)


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

What time did yall meet out there,I went through there at 9 and no one was out there!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Apr 6 2008, 11:09 AM~10346826
> *What time did yall meet out there,I went through there at 9 and no one was out there!
> *


u should have waited just a lil bit more :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 6 2008, 11:10 AM~10346832
> *u should have waited just a lil bit more :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Dam what time did everybody get there?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 6 2008, 11:10 AM~10346832
> *u should have waited just a lil bit more :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 6 2008, 11:08 AM~10346820
> *During the Lil Flip concert. It was the guy in the red shirt(with the lady in a pink shirt)
> *


ALL of our guys were wearing black, except for 1 guy with a white shirt, and the white boy with a green one shirt.


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 6 2008, 11:18 AM~10346883
> *ALL of our guys were wearing black, except for 1 guy with a white white shirt, and the white boy with a green one shirt.
> *


Well the guy was with a guy in black (no logo) and sitting in a RO car so i assumed that he was a member on probation or something. In this car


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

WHATS WRONG WITH YALL THAT SHIT THAT HAPPENED AT THE SHOW THAT SHIT COULD HAVE BEEN ANYBODY I SEEN EVERYTHING AND THEN I WAS LEFT ALONE WITH TWO GUYS WHO WERE PISSED OFF WHAT UP TO THOSE VATOS IN ROLLERS FOR KEEPIN THE GOODTIME GOING LIKE IT OR NOT THE PERSON WHO STARTED IT WAS YOUR MOM SORRY THATS WHAT WENT DOWN GLAD I DIDNT U DIG SO TO THOSE PEOPLE WHO DONT KNOW YOUR ASS SHOULD HAVE BEEN THERE SO DRPO THAT OLD SHIT GROW UP AND GET TO KNOW WHO OR WHY OR YALL R FUCKIN WITH WERE FAMILY NOT GANGBANGERS SO DONT B A ASS LET SHIT BE LEFT BEHIND IN SAN MARCOS YOUR HOMIE OZ OSCAR ROMERO PEACE KNIGHTS AND ROLLERS AND ANYONE WHO SEEN NOT HEARD uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :dunno: :yes:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 6 2008, 11:23 AM~10346909
> *Well the guy was with a guy in black (no logo) and sitting in a RO car so i assumed that  he was a member on probation or something. In this car
> 
> 
> ...


oh ok, it was just one of his homies that went along for the ride, not an actual member. gotta watch out during those concerts, people start drinking and arms and legs start flying all over the place :biggrin: 

lady wasn't hurt was she?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 6 2008, 11:33 AM~10346982
> *WHATS WRONG WITH YALL  THAT SHIT THAT HAPPENED AT THE SHOW THAT SHIT  COULD HAVE BEEN ANYBODY  I SEEN EVERYTHING AND THEN I WAS LEFT ALONE WITH TWO GUYS WHO WERE PISSED OFF    WHAT UP TO THOSE VATOS IN ROLLERS FOR KEEPIN THE GOODTIME GOING  LIKE IT OR NOT THE PERSON WHO STARTED IT WAS YOUR MOM  SORRY THATS WHAT WENT DOWN GLAD I DIDNT U DIG  SO TO THOSE PEOPLE WHO DONT KNOW YOUR ASS SHOULD HAVE BEEN THERE  SO DRPO THAT OLD SHIT GROW UP AND GET TO KNOW WHO OR WHY OR YALL R FUCKIN WITH                                                                                                                                                                          WERE FAMILY NOT GANGBANGERS SO DONT B A ASS LET SHIT BE LEFT BEHIND  IN SAN MARCOS                                          YOUR HOMIE      OZ  OSCAR ROMERO      PEACE  KNIGHTS AND  ROLLERS  AND ANYONE WHO SEEN NOT HEARD                    uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  :dunno:  :yes:
> *


Thank U OZ!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 6 2008, 11:44 AM~10347032
> *oh ok, it was just one of his homies that went along for the ride, not an actual member. gotta watch out during those concerts, people start drinking and arms and legs start flying all over the place :biggrin:
> 
> lady wasn't hurt was she?
> *


She's cool she had a bruise, but other than that she's cool. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 6 2008, 11:44 AM~10347032
> *oh ok, it was just one of his homies that went along for the ride, not an actual member. gotta watch out during those concerts, people start drinking and arms and legs start flying all over the place :biggrin:
> 
> lady wasn't hurt was she?
> *


Thats the samething i said. I thanks she cool  
Damn is this done know and back to biz-n?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 6 2008, 11:47 AM~10347051
> *Thats the samething i said. I thanks she cool
> Damn is this done know and back to biz-n?
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 6 2008, 11:47 AM~10347051
> *Thats the samething i said. I thanks she cool
> Damn is this done know and back to biz-n?*


Im a lowrider not a fighter :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

FOR THOSE OF YALL WHO DONT KNOW ME I AM THE ONE IN THE DOBBS HAT I DRIVE DAKOTA IN ALSO THE ONE WHO PAINTS BIKES IF ANYONE THINKS THAT WE HAD ANYTHING TO DO WITH THE LITTLE GIRL FALLEN U GOT SHUIT MESSED UP I WAS THE GUY WHO FOLLOWED JG TO ROLLERS ROOM WHEN THECOPS QUESTTION JG I WAS THE DEFENDING JG WHO WAS PROTECTIN HIS FAMILY THE LITTLE GIRLS MOM WAS ALSO THERE I KNOW SHE REMEMBERS ME I HOPE I MET A FEW OF U GUYS THAT NIGHT SOME OF YOU GUYS ASK HOW I PAINTED MY FENDERS ON MY SONS BIKE SO I HOPE I CLEARED THE AIR ABOUT THOSE LITTLE MISHAPS AT SHOW JG WHAT UP JOHN VP WHAT UP STOP THE DRAMA START THE SHOW NO HATTIN MUCH RESECT SEE U GUYS IN DALLAS TO ANSWER ANY QUESTIONS LIVE IN COLOR KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE BIKE CLUB PRESEDENT IT ALL HAPPEN WITH IN TEN FEET AWAY BOTH MISHAPS THATS WHY IN ON I DIDT MEET ANY ROLLERS UNTIL AFTER SHIT HIT FAN OZ OSCAR ROMERO DA SQUIDS FATHER


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

WHAT HAPPEN IS ANYONE STILL ON


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 6 2008, 12:16 PM~10347243
> *WHAT HAPPEN IS ANYONE STILL ON
> *


im still here. but i should be a alex's house wishin cloths :uh:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Lamark,you take your ride out lastnight?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 6 2008, 12:22 PM~10347276
> *im still here. but i should be a alex's house wishin cloths :uh:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 6 2008, 12:26 PM~10347296
> *:twak:
> *


 :biggrin: im comin im comin


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Apr 6 2008, 12:25 PM~10347294
> *Lamark,you take your ride out lastnight?
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Apr 6 2008, 12:25 PM~10347294
> *Lamark,you take your ride out lastnight?
> *


NOPE! Its not aloud to come out and play


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 6 2008, 12:45 PM~10347382
> *:wave:
> *


HEY BUDDY DONT ASK QUESTION WHEN KOP IS GETTIN PULLED OVER BY COP :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 6 2008, 10:51 AM~10347414
> *HEY BUDDY DONT ASK QUESTION WHEN KOP IS GETTIN PULLED OVER BY COP :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i was asking her about the whole thing on neon lights (whats legal and whats not) it was funny because she said "for instance if you were driving with the neon lights on and not causing any ruckus we probably woulndnt bother you, but if you had them on while doing and illegal u-turn in the middle of congess on 2 wheels then thats a different story"
:roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 6 2008, 01:06 PM~10347498
> *i was asking her about the whole thing on neon lights (whats legal and whats not) it was funny because she said "for instance if you were driving with the neon lights on and not causing any ruckus we probably woulndnt bother you, but if you had them on while doing and illegal u-turn in the middle of congess on 2 wheels then thats a different story"
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 6 2008, 01:23 AM~10345949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


priceless


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

good thing Lamark didnt tell them that you had L.S.D again


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i am so sick today


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 6 2008, 01:56 PM~10347810
> *good thing Lamark didnt tell them that you had L.S.D again
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

had a good time in da ATX last night.. got home bout 6 in da morning and went to work at 10.. traffic was crazy and cops were blocking all the exits but other then that i seen alot of clean azz rides... i even picked up 4 females at a red light  and Miklo your car looks clean on them 13s and we was all riding deep till we started losing each other at the red lights and i was even lost for a min


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 6 2008, 02:20 AM~10345937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whose is this????


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 6 2008, 03:20 PM~10348530
> *had a good time in da ATX last night.. got home bout 6 in da morning and went to work at 10.. traffic was crazy and cops were blocking all the exits but other then that i seen alot of clean azz rides... i even picked up 4 females at a red light   and Miklo your car looks clean on them 13s and we was all riding deep till we started losing each other at the red lights and i was even lost for a min
> *



x2...it was an alright night even though we got there late and lost miklo and fatass in the process...lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

well I believe I found my new mod


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

went by @ 8:50 and cops were patroling the Albertsons parking lot like they were expecting a gathering so me and bro-n-law jetted.. plus some ish was kicking off at the pool hall at the end of the parking lot just new the cops were not going to be cool with peeps there to just kick it... saw yall on congress saw miggy out front and MIklo but no one else really....


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 6 2008, 05:20 PM~10348755
> *whose is this????
> *


Trampia the rapper :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTB :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RAY_512, 73monte

Did You Have A Good Weekend? :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 7 2008, 11:16 AM~10354327
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RAY_512, 73monte
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 7 2008, 11:16 AM~10354327
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RAY_512, 73monte
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

Thats good!... it wuz jus PACKED AS HELL downtown!..


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 7 2008, 09:21 AM~10354362
> *:yes:
> *


  ... wassup?...playboy bike hittin up dallas?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 6 2008, 03:23 AM~10345949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

knightsgirl19 wheres the pics at?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 7 2008, 11:31 AM~10354904
> *knightsgirl19 wheres the pics at?
> *


sry i don't have my camera w/ me....... plus i'm @ work can't really do to much......


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 7 2008, 10:43 AM~10355041
> *sry i don't have my camera w/ me....... plus i'm @ work can't really do to much......
> *


  i know.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 7 2008, 11:43 AM~10354571
> * ... wassup?...playboy bike hittin up dallas?
> *


fo shizzle


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 7 2008, 12:31 PM~10354904
> *knightsgirl19 wheres the pics at?
> *


MiKLO :biggrin: wheres the pics at


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 7 2008, 11:31 AM~10355473
> *MiKLO    :biggrin: wheres the pics at
> *


  i should have brought my camera


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 7 2008, 01:33 PM~10355489
> * i should have brought my camera
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

the message board on my car decided to work again, and that beeping noise was an alert for the alternator but it seems to be working fine  :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 7 2008, 01:41 PM~10355558
> *the message board on my car decided to work again, and that beeping noise was an alert for the alternator but it seems to be working fine   :dunno:
> *


ford :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i heard that the park was super packed last night, i wish i wasnt all sick :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 7 2008, 11:48 AM~10355609
> *ford :uh:
> *


oh yeah, i forgot


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 7 2008, 12:33 PM~10355489
> * i should have brought my camera
> *


 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

RAY_512, did i see you in your own car on sat?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

HOLLY SCHNIKES! IS THAT AN ANGEL!!!??? :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=302335


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

i heard there was alot of low lows at da park yesterday, miggy told me that the club out of killeen was gonna roll out there, did any1 go??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 7 2008, 02:05 PM~10355683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your people :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 7 2008, 01:00 PM~10355664
> *RAY_512, did i see you in your own car on sat?
> *


he was w/ our cuz johnny aka usher


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 7 2008, 12:19 PM~10355809
> *i heard there was alot of low lows at da park yesterday, miggy told me that the club out of killeen was gonna roll out there, did any1 go??
> *


eligh "fatass", rocky, and efrain went, yeah i heard it was badass


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 7 2008, 12:20 PM~10355824
> *he was w/ our cuz johnny aka usher
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 7 2008, 02:16 PM~10355793
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=302335
> *


   :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 7 2008, 12:20 PM~10355823
> *your people :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: do you what im talking about?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 7 2008, 02:23 PM~10355868
> *:roflmao: do you what im talking about?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Apr 7 2008, 12:23 PM~10355854-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 7 2008, 12:24 PM~10355884
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


good, i would have felt stupid if nobody rememberd :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 7 2008, 12:00 PM~10355664
> *RAY_512, did i see you in your own car on sat?
> *


i had talked to you for a min. then we all bounced..but i was ridin with my cuz that night..he had a lil grey avalon on dubs...we wuz rollin with kiki and another club member...your ride look clean with them 13's :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 7 2008, 12:28 PM~10355929
> *i had talked to you for a min. then we all bounced..but i was ridin with my cuz that night..he had a lil grey avalon on dubs...we wuz rollin with kiki and another club member...your ride look clean with them 13's :thumbsup:
> *


yeah i remeber talking to you, i felt rude because i walked off right when you came up to me, my bad if you took that wrong, thanks for the props


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 7 2008, 12:32 PM~10355973
> *yeah i remeber talking to you, i felt rude because i walked off right when you came up to me, my bad if you took that wrong, thanks for the props
> *


 :roflmao: Naw man its all good!...  is your ride lifted


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 7 2008, 12:37 PM~10356030
> *:roflmao:  Naw man its all good!...   is your ride lifted
> *


nah not yet, hopefully in the next few months


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Mar 13 2007, 03:09 PM~7470501-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LIAR!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 7 2008, 02:00 PM~10356716
> *
> LIAR!
> *


RICKS A FLIPPIN LIAR HAHAHAHAHAHAHA I KNEW IT............. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 7 2008, 04:00 PM~10356716
> *
> LIAR!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 7 2008, 01:17 PM~10356413
> *nah not yet, hopefully in the next few months
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

so who's going to Belton???? :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Apr 7 2008, 08:06 AM~10353320
> *went by @ 8:50 and cops were patroling the Albertsons parking lot like they were expecting a gathering so me and bro-n-law jetted..  plus some ish was kicking off at the pool hall at the end of the parking lot just new the cops were not going to be cool with peeps there to just kick it... saw yall on congress saw miggy out front and MIklo but no one else really....
> *



dammit u should have stopped by n said whats up... but then again traffic was crazy and like Tito said we lost everybody and i even lost Tito for a min and wasnt sure where i was at but ended up picking up 4 girls in the process of being lost so it wasnt that bad after all..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 7 2008, 09:14 AM~10353515
> *Trampia the rapper :biggrin:
> *



i thought that was Trampia's ride but i didnt get to see him out there either.. i had to work till 9:30 and then it takes a lil over an hour to get to Austin thats why we got there all late.. hey Miklo are we all gonna chill at the park after the May 4th show? i had forgot my camera too =(


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 7 2008, 04:32 PM~10357042
> *so who's going to Belton???? :dunno:
> *



iam going to Belton.. well i kinda sorta got to  and hopefully it wont be as cold as the toys 4 tots show... hopefully ill get to see all of yall out there


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 7 2008, 03:40 PM~10357613
> *i thought that was Trampia's ride but i didnt get to see him out there either.. i had to work till 9:30 and then it takes a lil over an hour to get to Austin thats why we got there all late.. hey Miklo are we all gonna chill at the park after the May 4th show?  i had forgot my camera too =(
> *


 :thumbsup: 
sounds like a plan


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Rick, you got any pics from sat. night?

what happend to you that night?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 7 2008, 05:28 PM~10357982
> *Rick, you got any pics from sat. night?
> 
> what happend to you that night?
> *


NO PICTURES.. 

well i was messin with them impalas that had 24's on them.  i was hitting the bags on them


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

yesterday i was stuck at work


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 7 2008, 04:31 PM~10358002
> *NO PICTURES..
> 
> well i was messin with them impalas that had 24's on them.  i was hitting the bags on them
> *


 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 6 2008, 01:23 AM~10345949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you missed it rick. did you hear about it?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 7 2008, 05:43 PM~10358096
> *you missed it rick. did you hear about it?
> *



what happen. lamark told me something


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ticket for 3 wheelin on congress, or as they said "illegal u-turn on two wheels" :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 7 2008, 05:57 PM~10358199
> *ticket for 3 wheelin on congress, or as they said "illegal u-turn on two wheels" :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=346390


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 7 2008, 05:57 PM~10358199
> *ticket for 3 wheelin on congress, or as they said "illegal u-turn on two wheels" :biggrin:
> *


i missed it too but i heard from Mona.....:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 7 2008, 05:20 PM~10358393
> *i missed it too but i heard from Mona.....:biggrin:
> *


it was great :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 7 2008, 06:21 PM~10358400
> *it was great :biggrin:
> *


i bet....to bad we missed it


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

15 more minutes then i go home :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Any more pics?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

HoodRat :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 7 2008, 08:48 PM~10359916
> *HoodRat :biggrin:
> *


we love them


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 7 2008, 09:49 PM~10359923
> *we love them
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 7 2008, 07:23 PM~10359557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I LIKEY THE KITTY KAT !! * :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

Man that is so sick...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

YES IT IS


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 8 2008, 10:22 AM~10363064
> *TTT
> *


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 8 2008, 11:22 AM~10363442
> *
> *


Mona called me Saturday night, guess cause when y'all got pulled over for 3-wheelin, she was wondering if we were still out there. But then her signal faded I guess cause the call ended and I couldn't get back through to her. So I called Miklo, y nada. Then LaMark....that's when he told me what had happened. Y'all some crazy fools! :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 8 2008, 11:26 AM~10363476
> *Mona called me Saturday night, guess cause when y'all got pulled over for 3-wheelin, she was wondering if we were still out there. But then her signal faded I guess cause the call ended and I couldn't get back through to her. So I called Miklo, y nada. Then LaMark....that's when he told me what had happened. Y'all some crazy fools!  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

I was reading over the post from the past few days...
And its nice to know how people say one thing to me then 
say another to everyone else... And its nice to know were people stand... 
Thankx Alot... :uh: :tears:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 8 2008, 10:44 AM~10364082
> *I was reading over the post from the past few days...
> And its nice to know how people say one thing to me then
> say another to everyone else... And its nice to know were people stand...
> ...


are you foreal?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: MiKLO, 73monte, FATASS, impala_ss_in_atx
:wave: what up Knights!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 8 2008, 11:21 AM~10364326
> *are you foreal?
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 8 2008, 01:22 PM~10364335
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: MiKLO, 73monte, FATASS, impala_ss_in_atx
> :wave: what up Knights!
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 8 2008, 12:21 PM~10364326
> *are you foreal?
> *


Yea dawg im for real iv been nothing but good to the club and members and have been to every meeting and have gone to every car show to rep the club and went allday to the first carwash... and have shown nothing but dedication to the club!!! and for some of the members to say the things that they have said about me its not coo to me man...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 8 2008, 11:35 AM~10364435
> *Yea dawg im for real iv been nothing but good to the club and members and have been to every meeting and have gone to every car show to rep the club and went allday to the first carwash... and have shown nothing but dedication to the club!!! and for some of the members to say the things that they have said about me  its not coo to me man...
> *


like what?

like who?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 8 2008, 11:30 AM~10364405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 8 2008, 01:43 PM~10364508
> *:angry:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:








/"Get that yellow hammer right there... and beat your self with it!"


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 8 2008, 12:42 PM~10364499
> *like what?
> 
> like who?
> *



Its just surtin things people say on here its makeing me look bad and the club, but thats just how im seeing things... But its all good... I know that im Dedicated to this club and im not gona let anyone get me down...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 8 2008, 12:02 PM~10364646
> *Its just surtin things people say on here its makeing me look bad and the club, but thats just how im seeing things... But its all good... I know that im Dedicated to this club and im not gona let anyone get me down...
> *


i was just joking when i said your car was retarded :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 8 2008, 02:02 PM~10364646
> *Its just surtin things people say on here its makeing me look bad and the club, but thats just how im seeing things... But its all good... I know that im Dedicated to this club and im not gona let anyone get me down...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 8 2008, 02:04 PM~10364667
> *i was just joking when i said your car was retarded  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

but foreal, was it when i said that you were tryin to run me off?
because i was joking when i said that and everyone else knows i wasnt serious


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 8 2008, 01:04 PM~10364667
> *i was just joking when i said your car was retarded  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 8 2008, 01:06 PM~10364685
> *:twak:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 8 2008, 01:06 PM~10364686
> *but foreal, was it when i said that you were tryin to run me off?
> because i was joking when i said that and everyone else knows i wasnt serious
> *



WHATS WRONG WITH YALL THAT SHIT THAT HAPPENED AT THE SHOW THAT SHIT COULD HAVE BEEN ANYBODY I SEEN EVERYTHING AND THEN I WAS LEFT ALONE WITH TWO GUYS WHO WERE PISSED OFF WHAT UP TO THOSE VATOS IN ROLLERS FOR KEEPIN THE GOODTIME GOING LIKE IT OR NOT THE PERSON WHO STARTED IT WAS YOUR MOM SORRY THATS WHAT WENT DOWN GLAD I DIDNT U DIG SO TO THOSE PEOPLE WHO DONT KNOW YOUR ASS SHOULD HAVE BEEN THERE SO DRPO THAT OLD SHIT GROW UP AND GET TO KNOW WHO OR WHY OR YALL R FUCKIN WITH WERE FAMILY NOT GANGBANGERS SO DONT B A ASS LET SHIT BE LEFT BEHIND IN SAN MARCOS YOUR HOMIE OZ OSCAR ROMERO PEACE KNIGHTS AND ROLLERS AND ANYONE WHO SEEN NOT HEARD

:angry: :angry: :angry: This is what im talking about....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

What's wrong with the truth. You have my number. Don't post it call me or come by my house. I have no problem talking to you face to face. What's been written is what happened at the show there's nothing been taken out of context. The shit was handled at the show and should have stayed at the show. That's how shit get's started when you bring up old shit in the open when it was resolved at the show. It happened, it's over, you left the area at the time it happened I took care of me and my son.   

what up flaco


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 8 2008, 02:35 PM~10365425
> *What's wrong with the truth.  You have my number.  Don't post it call me or come by my house.  I have no problem talking to you face to face.  What's been written is what happened at the show there's nothing been taken out of context.  The shit was handled at the show and should have stayed at the show.  That's how shit get's started when you bring up old shit in the open when it was resolved at the show.  It happened, it's over, you left the area at the time it happened I took care of me and my son.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Nada nada....Just here at work BORED OUT OF MY MIND! But, what else is new. :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Nada nada....Just here at work BORED OUT OF MY MIND! But, what else is new. :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

DAMMIT LIL!!!


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

what it dew


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 6 2008, 11:04 AM~10346794
> *when did this happen. speak on it
> *


What's wrong with the truth. You have my number. Don't post it call me or come by my house. I have no problem talking to you face to face. What's been written is what happened at the show there's nothing been taken out of context. The shit was handled at the show and should have stayed at the show. That's how shit get's started* when you bring up old shit i*n the open when it was resolved at the show. It happened, it's over, you left the area at the time it happened I took care of me and my son. cool.gif cool.gif wink.gif

not by us :nono: :nono:


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Mar 31 2008, 11:32 AM~10297479
> *Thankx for understanding.   Ya know the real Eligh would have done something about that for what he did to her, but I got more respect for the club then to be doing that while at a show or wearing the shirt. Im just glad you saw it my way, and no ones mad at me. I hope it did not cause a prob between us and the other car club.
> 
> p.s. why does it say dig dawg took 2nd place? he tied with 1st right?
> *


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 8 2008, 02:52 PM~10365568
> *What's wrong with the truth. You have my number. Don't post it call me or come by my house. I have no problem talking to you face to face. What's been written is what happened at the show there's nothing been taken out of context. The shit was handled at the show and should have stayed at the show. That's how shit get's started when you bring up old shit in the open when it was resolved at the show. It happened, it's over, you left the area at the time it happened I took care of me and my son. cool.gif cool.gif wink.gif
> 
> not by us  :nono:  :nono:
> *



QUOTE(FATASS @ Mar 31 2008, 11:32 AM) 
Thankx for understanding. Ya know the real Eligh would have done something about that for what he did to her, but I got more respect for the club then to be doing that while at a show or wearing the shirt. Im just glad you saw it my way, and no ones mad at me. I hope it did not cause a prob between us and the other car club.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 8 2008, 03:35 PM~10365425
> *What's wrong with the truth.  You have my number.  Don't post it call me or come by my house.  I have no problem talking to you face to face.  What's been written is what happened at the show there's nothing been taken out of context.  The shit was handled at the show and should have stayed at the show.  That's how shit get's started when you bring up old shit in the open when it was resolved at the show.  It happened, it's over, you left the area at the time it happened I took care of me and my son.
> 
> what up flaco
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i dropped my car off for paint today


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 8 2008, 02:33 PM~10365838
> *:uh:
> *


i know you dont agree with me on that one, but it makes me happy, so let me be happy :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey guys :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 8 2008, 02:47 PM~10365951
> *hey guys :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 8 2008, 04:17 PM~10366052
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you must be bored @ work huh? :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 8 2008, 03:26 PM~10366099
> *
> you must be bored @ work huh? :biggrin:
> *


yes, im falling asleep i cant keep my eys open


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

see im not even spelling right :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 8 2008, 03:28 PM~10366121
> *see im not even spelling right :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO+Apr 8 2008, 04:27 PM~10366114-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

i know how you feel


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 8 2008, 04:53 PM~10366272
> *nice pics
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :cheesy: sry i'm bored @ work


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

do yall need flyers for this weekends show


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 8 2008, 04:34 PM~10366587
> *do yall need flyers for this weekends show
> *


im not going, i have to work but i think they wanted to hand some out at their vending booth


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 8 2008, 05:34 PM~10366587
> *do yall need flyers for this weekends show
> *


Yea get them to me or to alex, cause were going foSho! :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 8 2008, 05:37 PM~10366611
> *im not going, i have to work but i think they wanted to hand some out at their vending booth
> *


cool


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up oz,lamark,rick,rudy


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Yo so why is it that me and alex are the only ones going? Or thats how it seems!


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 8 2008, 05:53 PM~10366729
> *whats up oz,lamark,rick,rudy
> *


Damn bro why you gota leave me outa that one! :roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 8 2008, 04:56 PM~10366760
> *Damn bro why you gota leave me outa that one!  :roflmao:
> *


didnt c yo name bro i get u next time


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Got To Go, Geting off work see yall on sat. Peace! :wave:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

just bakin whats up rocko 
uffin: :dunno:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 8 2008, 05:53 PM~10366729
> *whats up oz,lamark,rick,rudy
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 8 2008, 06:02 PM~10366796
> *just bakin  whats up rocko
> uffin:  :dunno:
> *



BAKIN. what you bakin? i am hungry. it is almost lunch time.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 8 2008, 04:55 PM~10366749
> *Yo so why is it that me and alex are the only ones going? Or thats how it seems!
> *


WORK


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 8 2008, 05:12 PM~10366860
> *BAKIN. what you bakin?  i am hungry. it is almost lunch time.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

those 14's did look a little too big


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 8 2008, 06:42 PM~10367106
> *those 14's did look a little too big
> *


x2 it looks a lot cleaner on 13's


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 8 2008, 05:45 PM~10367140
> *x2 it looks a lot cleaner on 13's
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 8 2008, 06:02 PM~10366796
> *just bakin  whats up rocko
> uffin:  :dunno:
> *


good 1 :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=403021


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 8 2008, 05:42 PM~10367106
> *those 14's did look a little too big
> *


and just to think i started on 15's :0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

happy b day my nig handle with care may bruise easy


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up my peoples

4 Members: impala_ss_in_atx, Cut N 3's, DA_SQUID, pssst


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

MANDATORY..........The meeting this Saturday. If you do not show I will take it as a sign as quiting(with the exception of Rocky), and I will collect your plaque.

P.S.Bring your gloves


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 8 2008, 07:56 PM~10367675
> *MANDATORY..........The meeting this Saturday. If you do not show I will take it as a sign as quiting(with the exception of Rocky), and I will collect your plaque.
> 
> P.S.Bring your gloves
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

*I LIKE THIS SET UP*


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

oh yeah that setup is noice... so when we gonna start your trunk


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Apr 8 2008, 08:22 PM~10367941
> *oh yeah that setup is noice... so when we gonna start your trunk
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 8 2008, 08:56 PM~10367675
> *MANDATORY..........The meeting this Saturday. If you do not show I will take it as a sign as quiting(with the exception of Rocky), and I will collect your plaque.
> 
> P.S.Bring your gloves
> *


Gloves????


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 8 2008, 09:17 PM~10368530
> *Gloves????
> *



X2


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 8 2008, 10:40 PM~10368777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAAAAMBURGERRRR


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

Hospital chart bloopers 

Actual writings from hospital charts: 

1. The patient refused autopsy. 

2. The patient has no previous history of suicides. 

3. Patient has left white blood cells at another hospital. 

4. She has no rigors or shaking chills, but her husband states she was very hot in 
bed last night. 

5. Patient has chest pain if she lies on her left side for over a year. 

6. On the second day the knee was better, and on the third day it disappeared.

7. The patient is tearful and crying constantly. She also appears to be depressed

8. The patient has been depressed since she began seeing me in 1993. 

9. Discharge status: Alive but without permission. 

10. Healthy appearing decrepit 69-year old male, mentally alert but forgetful

11. Patient had waffles for breakfast and anorexia for lunch. 

12. She is numb from her toes down. 

13. While in ER, she was examined, x-rated and sent home. 

14. The skin was moist and dry. 

15. Occasional, constant infrequent headaches. 

16. Patient was alert and unresponsive. 

17. Rectal examination revealed a normal size thyroid. 

18. She stated that she had been constipated for most of her life, until she got a 
divorce

19. I saw your patient today, who is still under our car for physical therapy. 

20. Both breasts are equal and reactive to light and accommodation. 

21. Examination of genitalia reveals that he is circus sized. 

22. The lab test indicated abnormal lover function. 

23. Skin: somewhat pale but present. 

24. The pelvic exam will be done later on the floor. 

25. Patient has two teenage children, but no other abnormalities.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 8 2008, 10:17 PM~10368530
> *Gloves????
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 8 2008, 07:42 PM~10367106
> *those 14's did look a little too big
> *



yea it looks clean on 13s even cleaner in person too. id love to have 13s on mine but i just hit the highway too much and gas is a muthafucka.. like ive only had this lincoln 9 months and ive added 20,000 miles on it already from what it had when i got it, 61,000 miles to 81,000 .. but lookin at your lincoln makes me wanna get 13s now


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

522 ci TT Nelson racing engine more videos at WWW

:0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

no reason 4 gloves everyones going to stay quiet or run and hide
no need to make threats shit happens so just breathe and have a nice day  :loco:  good way to encourage club


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 9 2008, 07:37 AM~10370671
> *no reason 4 gloves everyones going to stay quiet or run and hide
> no need to make threats  shit happens  so just breathe and have a nice day      :loco:   good way to encourage club
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 8 2008, 09:25 PM~10369123
> *yea it looks clean on 13s even cleaner in person too.  id love to have 13s on mine but i just hit the highway too much and gas is a muthafucka.. like ive only had this lincoln 9 months and ive added 20,000 miles on it already from what it had when i got it, 61,000 miles to 81,000 .. but lookin at your lincoln makes me wanna get 13s now
> *


thanks bro, but yeah i feel you on that gas i put $50.00 on sat. and it was all gone by sunday


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 8 2008, 09:09 PM~10369021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :biggrin:i have those gloves in my garage


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 9 2008, 12:14 PM~10372344
> *Show update:
> - The fire marshal is requiring your car to have a working gas gauge (and you must have less than a 1/4 tank of gas).
> - Also, big props to Synbad for getting the city of Dallas to reserve a parking lot for the trailers to park in (they were trying to charge to park trailers).  It's good to have another person working for the car show entrants!
> ...


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 9 2008, 10:38 AM~10372496
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: 73monte


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 9 2008, 12:42 PM~10372545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

how long of a drive is Waco?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

how long of a drive is Waco?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

how long of a drive is Waco?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

oops :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 9 2008, 12:58 PM~10372693
> *how long of a drive is Waco?
> *


2hr


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 9 2008, 11:10 AM~10372799
> *2hr
> *


im going to request that day off, are yall driving yours alex?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

$40 entry for waco show :wow:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Apr 9 2008, 11:34 AM~10372990
> *$40 entry for waco show    :wow:
> *


jus pre-reg


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Apr 9 2008, 11:34 AM~10372990
> *$40 entry for waco show    :wow:
> *


x2


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 9 2008, 01:19 PM~10372877
> *im going to request that day off, are yall driving yours alex?
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 9 2008, 11:46 AM~10373089
> *x2
> *


Whut show you hittin up miklo!?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 9 2008, 11:53 AM~10373148
> *:no:  :no:  :no:
> 
> 
> ...


ooooh yeah my bad :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 9 2008, 01:54 PM~10373155
> *ooooh yeah my bad  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 9 2008, 11:53 AM~10373152
> *Whut show you hittin up miklo!?
> *


 :dunno: i would like to go to waco, but i want to hit up as may wego show as i can :dunno: not sure


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 9 2008, 11:56 AM~10373177
> *:dunno: i would like to go to waco, but i want to hit up as may wego show as i can  :dunno: not sure
> *


yea...neither am I!


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

hey miggy i got sum 1/2 inch hoses for 50 bucks slightly used!!


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 8 2008, 07:56 PM~10367675
> *MANDATORY..........The meeting this Saturday. If you do not show I will take it as a sign as quiting(with the exception of Rocky), and I will collect your plaque.
> 
> P.S.Bring your gloves
> *


You dont have to worry about me alex! Im allways there! :biggrin: 

"P.S.Bring your gloves" :roflmao:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Show update:
- The fire marshal is requiring your car to have a working gas gauge (and you must have less than a 1/4 tank of gas).
- Also, big props to Synbad for getting the city of Dallas to reserve a parking lot for the trailers to park in (they were trying to charge to park trailers). It's good to have another person working for the car show entrants!
- You will have to pay for electricity (approximately $100) if you want it, and for parking the day of the show (not sure of the price). 

We are meeting up today and tomorrow so we will have a lot more info regarding load-in, etc. on Friday. Thanks!

WTF??? What am i suppose to do??? :uh: this sucks...


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 9 2008, 02:36 PM~10373563
> *Show update:
> - The fire marshal is requiring your car to have a working gas gauge (and you must have less than a 1/4 tank of gas).
> - Also, big props to Synbad for getting the city of Dallas to reserve a parking lot for the trailers to park in (they were trying to charge to park trailers).  It's good to have another person working for the car show entrants!
> ...


I think it's just a wire that is either not connected or has a really bad connection cause of the age. You should try getting under your car and inspecting around the gas tank.

Hey Alex, isn't it just a wire that's connected to your sending unit that gives your tank reading? Hell, that was a problem on an old school Frankie and I were working on and we just restripped the wire and reconnected it. Worked fine after that. 

But who knows, I ain't no master mechanic like Frankie. :biggrin: It could be different with your ride bro. Either way, just check it out. A lot of times, little problems like that are not too difficult to fix.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 9 2008, 03:16 PM~10373836
> *I think it's just a wire that is either not connected or has a really bad connection cause of the age. You should try getting under your car and inspecting around the gas tank.
> 
> Hey Alex, isn't it just a wire that's connected to your sending unit that gives your tank reading? Hell, that was a problem on an old school Frankie and I were working on and we just restripped the wire and reconnected it. Worked fine after that.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 9 2008, 03:16 PM~10373836
> *I think it's just a wire that is either not connected or has a really bad connection cause of the age. You should try getting under your car and inspecting around the gas tank.
> 
> Hey Alex, isn't it just a wire that's connected to your sending unit that gives your tank reading? Hell, that was a problem on an old school Frankie and I were working on and we just restripped the wire and reconnected it. Worked fine after that.
> ...



Ok...so I got bored and started looking up about gas gauges. CHeck out this topic. It's not the same car, but it beats around the same bush. :biggrin: 

http://www.chevelles.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95562


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

[/quote]


ck it flaco


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

>


ck it flaco 
[/quote]
:nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 9 2008, 11:54 AM~10373155
> *ooooh yeah my bad  :biggrin:
> *


i allready had that date requested off :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up everyone ..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 9 2008, 02:36 PM~10373563
> *Show update:
> - The fire marshal is requiring your car to have a working gas gauge (and you must have less than a 1/4 tank of gas).
> - Also, big props to Synbad for getting the city of Dallas to reserve a parking lot for the trailers to park in (they were trying to charge to park trailers).  It's good to have another person working for the car show entrants!
> ...


don't flip out...... calm the fuck down


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 9 2008, 02:27 PM~10373903
> *Ok...so I got bored and started looking up about gas gauges. CHeck out this topic. It's not the same car, but it beats around the same bush.  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.chevelles.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95562
> *


Thankx for leting me know man, I need someone to take a look at it. So if you got someone in mind let me know... By the way whats your name man? I know you know the hole club just not me...


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 9 2008, 04:18 PM~10374740
> *don't flip out...... calm the fuck down
> *


Oh mah bad!  You think they will tell me anything?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 9 2008, 04:27 PM~10374838
> *Thankx for leting me know man, I need someone to take a look at it. So if you got someone in mind let me know...  By the way whats your name man? I know you know the hole club just not me...
> *



he is known as flaco..... he use to be the vp.. one of the coolest people you would ever meet


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 9 2008, 04:32 PM~10374889
> *he is known as flaco.....  he use to be the vp..  one of the coolest people you would ever meet
> *


No shit! Thats coo! I think hes the one that said whats up to trini while he was rideing with me on congress sat night.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

*she is moving to SA*


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Yo knightsgirl19 whats up with that POP TRUNK??? :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 9 2008, 05:14 PM~10375271
> *Yo knightsgirl19 whats up with that POP TRUNK???  :biggrin:
> *


whats up eli


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 9 2008, 05:25 PM~10375351
> *whats up eli
> *


wHATS SUP WIT IT??? :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 9 2008, 05:26 PM~10375358
> *wHATS SUP WIT IT??? :biggrin:
> *



bored at work


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 9 2008, 05:35 PM~10375416
> *bored at work
> *


tELL ME ABOUT IT FOO! Im here at the front desk wit my two co workers just ready to :guns: this place down! :roflmao: just kiddin!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 9 2008, 05:14 PM~10375271
> *Yo knightsgirl19 whats up with that POP TRUNK???  :biggrin:
> *


:dunno: have you tlk to rob yet?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 9 2008, 05:37 PM~10375439
> *tELL ME ABOUT IT FOO! Im here at the front desk wit my two co workers just ready to  :guns:  this place down!  :roflmao:  just kiddin!
> *


i know how ya'll feel.....i don't get out till 8 :uh:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 9 2008, 05:43 PM~10375505
> *i know how ya'll feel.....i don't get out till 8  :uh:
> *


Yea i been here seince 6am and am fixing to leave thank god :worship:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 9 2008, 05:51 PM~10375594
> *Yea i been here seince 6am and am fixing to leave thank god  :worship:
> *


damn 6 i come in @ 11:30 leave @8


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 9 2008, 03:18 PM~10374740
> *don't flip out...... calm the fuck down
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 9 2008, 05:04 PM~10375775
> *damn 6 i come in @ 11:30 leave @8
> *


x2


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 9 2008, 07:13 PM~10375853
> *:roflmao:
> *


i dropped my car off for paint today[/b]


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

why are ya'll getting the cars painted?????


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

bye guys


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

FOR YOU LAMARK

THIS IS WHAT YOU ARE GOING TO BE DOING.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up lamarck have u talked 2 bc


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

HEY RICK WE WERE WAITIN FOR YOU SUNDAY AT THE PARK SO YOU CAN TAKE SOME PICS OF THE ESCALADE ON 30'S AND SOME FEMALES


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RUB A DUB_@Apr 9 2008, 08:31 PM~10377255
> *HEY RICK WE WERE WAITIN FOR YOU SUNDAY AT THE PARK SO YOU CAN TAKE SOME PICS OF THE ESCALADE ON 30'S AND SOME FEMALES
> *


I WAS stuck at work.. i will call robert to get some pictures


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

DAMN!!!!! :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 9 2008, 09:05 PM~10377014
> *whats up lamarck have u talked 2 bc
> *


 :uh: I WAS GOING TO CALL HIM TODAY BUT I GOT CAUGHT UP AT WORK SO I WILL CALL HIM FIRST THING N THE MORNING


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 9 2008, 11:05 PM~10378263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any cash prizes????


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 10 2008, 12:10 PM~10381225
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i wish i didnt have to work this sunday  i have to drive the shuttle all night again i work from 12:00p-11:30p :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 10 2008, 11:48 AM~10381996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 10 2008, 01:49 PM~10382001
> *i wish i didnt have to work this sunday   i have to drive the shuttle all night again i work from 12:00p-11:30p :angry:
> *


 :tears: :tears:







 ill drive :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 10 2008, 11:53 AM~10382041
> *:tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


its all good, more overtime, but id rather be chillin with yall at the show


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

whut show is this sunday?!..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 10 2008, 12:06 PM~10382174
> *whut show is this sunday?!..
> *


Belton Latin Style


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 9 2008, 11:05 PM~10378263
> *
> 
> 
> ...





> *whut show is this sunday?!..*


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 10 2008, 12:11 PM~10382214
> *Belton Latin Style
> *


ooohhh!...damn!...thats this sunday...i forgot bout that one... and you wont be able to go because you gotta work huh! :uh: ...sux..


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 10 2008, 12:12 PM~10382220
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:  ....you takin your car?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 10 2008, 02:13 PM~10382224
> *ooohhh!...damn!...thats this sunday...i forgot bout that one... and you wont be able to go because you gotta work huh! :uh: ...sux..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 10 2008, 02:15 PM~10382240
> *:thumbsup:   ....you takin your car?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 10 2008, 12:16 PM~10382255
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


thats good....You've been hitten up Every show lately!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

what it dew KOP


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 10 2008, 12:13 PM~10382224
> *ooohhh!...damn!...thats this sunday...i forgot bout that one... and you wont be able to go because you gotta work huh! :uh: ...sux..
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

FATASS, hows the diplay coming?


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Ok Whats up KNIGHTS? Just wanted to get another ROOM COUNT, I know that iv asked, and asked for weeks... But it seem that some are canceling and some are adding rooms on me! :uh: So im lost on the count... So If you are STILL IN NEED OF A ROOM, PLEASE CALL ME and let me know. And if you get my Voice mail PLEAE LEAVE ME A MESSAGE... I am in need of doing this ASAP! So please get at me soon, Thankx Guys and im looking forward to tha trip to DALLAS!!!


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 10 2008, 03:28 PM~10383399
> *FATASS, hows the diplay coming?
> *


Going good! Its gona look TIGHT i hope! Ima finsh it up tonight so that way you guys can see it on sat. night! How about yourz!!!? :roflmao: just kiddin!


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Ok Whats up KNIGHTS? Just wanted to get another ROOM COUNT, I know that iv asked, and asked for weeks... But it seem that some are canceling and some are adding rooms on me! :uh: So im lost on the count... So If you are STILL IN NEED OF A ROOM, PLEASE CALL ME and let me know. And if you get my Voice mail PLEAE LEAVE ME A MESSAGE... I am in need of doing this ASAP! So please get at me soon, Thankx Guys and im looking forward to tha trip to DALLAS!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i think you can change your avi now


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

WHAT UP DIG DAWG!...i mean Big Dawg :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up knights


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

my car is over there by your house, you should go check on it for me :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Umas car looked badass like that, he you talked to him lately? he's supposed to have a 65 vert coming out


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

what up Rock?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

call me


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i was thinking of going to that hot nights import show on saturday but to enter you have to pay 60$


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 10 2008, 03:40 PM~10384118
> *i was thinking of going to that hot nights import show on saturday but to enter you have to pay 60$
> *


 :0 theyre getting out of hand with these entry fees


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 10 2008, 04:44 PM~10384144
> *:0 theyre getting out of hand with these entry fees
> *



:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

all chrome baby


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 10 2008, 04:03 PM~10384284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 10 2008, 03:53 PM~10384209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats pretty tight for being so simple


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 10 2008, 04:52 PM~10384718
> *thats pretty tight for being so BIG.......
> *


GOOD ONE MILO.........


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

no more droz im going donk lookin for some 24


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Im telling you big dawg you need some stripes on that thing!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 10 2008, 10:25 PM~10386758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :guns: :tongue:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

lookin for a bag kit 4 a 81 gradprix


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 10 2008, 11:40 PM~10387500
> *lookin for a bag kit 4 a 81 gradprix
> *


4 u


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 10 2008, 08:25 PM~10386758
> *
> no more droz im going donk lookin for some 24
> *


 :twak: :thumbsdown: ..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

The 1st Annual Spring Bling 2k8 Carshow n Concert has been moved to another location and this is a bigger and better place to make sure there is enough room for all the rides and all the people that are expected to attend the show this Sunday. It has been moved to SummerFun USA in Belton .. all the times are still the same. For anyone showing, you can come early to start registering and setting up and show starts at 12 noon.. Here are some directions how to get to the park for anyone who might not know how to get there.. Any questions just hit me or Tito up and we'll be glad to help ya out..

Summer Fun Water Park
1410 Waco Rd.

Belton, TX 76513

Directions

From Killeen take US-190 E to I-35 N. After you merge ontoI-35 N/US-190 E, take exit 294B towards FM-93/E 6th Ave. Turn left at the light onto FM93. FM93 turns into E 6th Ave. Turn right on FM 817at the Cefco/Shell station onto Waco Rd. Follow Waco Rd. 8/10 pf a mile until you come to the park on the left side of the road just before the bridge crossing Leon River.


Traveling north from Austin and I-35 N, take exit 294B towards FM-93/E 6th Ave. Turn left at the light onto FM93. FM93 turns into E 6thAve. Turn right on FM 817 at the Cefco/Shell station onto Waco Rd. Follow Waco Rd. 8/10 of a mile until you come to the park on the left side of the road just before the bridge crossing Leon River.


Traveling south from Waco/Temple, take I-35 South to the Midway Exit (297), turn right onto Midway and follow it a few yards to the stop sign. Turn left at the stop sign onto Charter Road and we are exactly 2.0 miles up on the right hand side.

if yall have any questions get at me or Tito.. hope to see yall guys out there and Miklo you can call in work that day


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

where is everybody?


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 11 2008, 11:56 AM~10391367
> *where is everybody?
> *


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RAY_512, FATASS


wussup!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

The 1st Annual Spring Bling 2k8 Carshow n Concert has been moved to another location and this is a bigger and better place to make sure there is enough room for all the rides and all the people that are expected to attend the show this Sunday. It has been moved to SummerFun USA in Belton .. all the times are still the same. For anyone showing, you can come early to start registering and setting up and show starts at 12 noon.. Here are some directions how to get to the park for anyone who might not know how to get there.. Any questions just hit me or Tito up and we'll be glad to help ya out..

Summer Fun Water Park
1410 Waco Rd.

Belton, TX 76513

Directions

From Killeen take US-190 E to I-35 N. After you merge ontoI-35 N/US-190 E, take exit 294B towards FM-93/E 6th Ave. Turn left at the light onto FM93. FM93 turns into E 6th Ave. Turn right on FM 817at the Cefco/Shell station onto Waco Rd. Follow Waco Rd. 8/10 pf a mile until you come to the park on the left side of the road just before the bridge crossing Leon River.
Traveling north from Austin and I-35 N, take exit 294B towards FM-93/E 6th Ave. Turn left at the light onto FM93. FM93 turns into E 6thAve. Turn right on FM 817 at the Cefco/Shell station onto Waco Rd. Follow Waco Rd. 8/10 of a mile until you come to the park on the left side of the road just before the bridge crossing Leon River.
Traveling south from Waco/Temple, take I-35 South to the Midway Exit (297), turn right onto Midway and follow it a few yards to the stop sign. Turn left at the stop sign onto Charter Road and we are exactly 2.0 miles up on the right hand side.
[/quote]


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

[/quote]
check out the monte in the background


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

whos going what time playboy ugoing
uffin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 11 2008, 02:31 PM~10391691
> *whos going what time  playboy ugoing
> uffin:
> *


 :yes: 9am i guess


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

i wish i can go.......


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 11 2008, 12:59 PM~10391383
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RAY_512, FATASS
> wussup!
> *



Whats up ray? You hitin up the Belton show? Ima be there FoSho! :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 10 2008, 09:25 PM~10386758
> *<img src=\'http://i25.tinypic.com/jht0zt.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> no more droz im going donk lookin for some 24
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 11 2008, 09:37 AM~10389859
> *The 1st Annual Spring Bling 2k8 Carshow n Concert has been moved to another location and this is a bigger and better place to make sure there is enough room for all the rides and all the people that are expected to attend the show this Sunday. It has been moved to SummerFun USA in Belton .. all the times are still the same. For anyone showing, you can come early to start registering and setting up and show starts at 12 noon.. Here are some directions how to get to the park for anyone who might not know how to get there.. Any questions just hit me or Tito up and we'll be glad to help ya out..
> 
> Summer Fun Water Park
> ...


wish i could go.. but i dont have any money.. i am broke


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 11 2008, 02:10 PM~10392620
> *Whats up ray? You hitin up the Belton show? Ima be there FoSho!  :biggrin:
> *


you takin your car?...I might go :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 11 2008, 04:15 PM~10393111
> *you takin your car?...I might go :biggrin:
> *


HELLZ YEA MY HOOPTY WILL BE THERE! :roflmao: just kidin, but yea im takeing my car but so far as it looks its only gona be me and alex... but i dunno for sure yet... What about you?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up eli.


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 11 2008, 04:46 PM~10393327
> *whats up eli.
> *


What up Big Dawg? Are you not going cause you gota work or cause no funds?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 11 2008, 04:48 PM~10393337
> *What up Big Dawg? Are you not going cause you gota work or cause no funds?
> *



no funds. trying to save my money for dallas..


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 11 2008, 04:52 PM~10393358
> *no funds. trying to save my money for dallas..
> *


You want me to take care of it and you can get me back???


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 11 2008, 04:53 PM~10393365
> *You want me to take care of it and you can get me back???
> *



naw i am good big dog. thanks anyway


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 11 2008, 04:54 PM~10393370
> *naw i am good big dog. thanks anyway
> *


alright coo, whats up with this weekend?


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey rick you got a good pic of my car? I wana use it for my AVI. let me know!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

hopefully get my trunk done.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 11 2008, 05:00 PM~10393408
> *Hey rick you got a good pic of my car? I wana use it for my AVI. let me know!
> *



the picture is to big. my avi came off my cell


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 11 2008, 05:00 PM~10393414
> *hopefully get my trunk done.
> *


 Man Must be nice! :angry: What about mine! :angry: Did you ask the guy if he can do mine? :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 11 2008, 05:13 PM~10393501
> *Man Must be nice!  :angry:  What about mine!  :angry:  Did you ask the guy if he can do mine? :biggrin:
> *


shit i had to hunt him down


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 10 2008, 08:25 PM~10386758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lemme get that rack then :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Whats up FLACO?


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


Man I was *skinny* back then.......wait.... :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 11 2008, 05:56 PM~10393872
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


FUNNY YOU GAINED 2 LBS


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 10 2008, 09:42 PM~10387519
> *4  u
> *


yes for the grandprix y u know some1 that has some


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 11 2008, 07:47 PM~10394266
> *yes for the grandprix y u know some1 that has some
> *


 :tears: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 11 2008, 06:00 PM~10393408
> *Hey rick you got a good pic of my car? I wana use it for my AVI. let me know!
> *


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

whats up knights, the show has moved 2 a bigger lot, its gonna be at summerfun usa, hit me up if ya need info....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

also if you wanna pre register for the Austin WeGo stop, a rep from the tour will be on site and offer pre registration for the austin show....so bring your money 2 the show this weekend...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

Poster Posts 
73monte 2558 
MiKLO 1711 
*impala_ss_in_atx 1210 * 
Cut N 3's 797 
INDIVIDUALS*512* 431 
kiki 382 
degre576 359 
unique27 325 
knightsgirl19 316 
knight 310 
SouthsideLife 287 
gonzalj 229 
Jthang98 167 
tito_ls 152 
ATXSS 138 
acosta512 111 
KAZE83 108 
atxpinky 107 
DA_SQUID 101 
miggy254 97 
FATASS 95 
86TXMonte 66 
RAY_512 63 
Lac of Respect 59 
KING*OF*ATX 56 
pssst 55 
spook 53 
cadillac_pimpin 40 
sancho12000 35 
mac2lac 16 
Austin Ace 16 
Atx_ballin 15 
atxhopper 13 
El_Jefe_'36 13 
PROPHECY C.C.CEO 12 
tx regulater 254 10 
RUB A DUB 10 
az63 9 
LilBoyBlue 9 
1usamotorsports.com 8 
TX REGULATER 7 
187LUXURY 6 
Slamdsixty3 5 
hot$tuff5964 4 
INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER 4 
show-bound 3 
BOSSHAWG 3 
impala65 3 
FajitasOnGRill956 3 
sic713 2 
Infamous James 2 
BIG WHIT 64 2 
slo 2 
MAYHEM 2 
wonderz_2007 2 
LuxuriouSMontreaL 2 
siccmonte79 2 
KAKALAK 2 
19cutty84 1 
futurelowrider 1 
knowledge78704 1 
luxuriousloc's 1 
GP one 1 
MR JOKER 1 
Latroca 1 
863CANDYCADI 1 
KCRIVI71 1 
TORONTO-JOE-LUX 1 
betoooo! 1 
EL LOKOTE 1 
atxclassic 1 
wildthing 2000 1 
Cali Life 1 
KeK21 that Pimp 1 
BLVD ACES 4 LIFE 1 
charles85 1 
eltoeringking 1 
MR BLVD 1 
Neige 1 
kyle22 1 
LUXURIOU$LAC 1 
SnoopDoggyDogg 1 
SA ROLLERZ 1 
sblujan 1 
Liv4Lacs 1 
Sweet_Daddy_21 1 
RoLidah 1 
almemgon 1 
regal ryda 1 
RIDERCHRONICLES 1 
laidURwife 1 
swvcito53 1 
drop'em 1 
79regal 1 
Don Vito 1 
louies90 1 
CYCLON3 1 
pistolero 1 
LENETOWNTX 1


----------



## tameezy (Apr 11, 2008)

tameezy


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tameezy_@Apr 11 2008, 11:54 PM~10396017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2008, 06:40 PM~10394596
> *:tears:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 11 2008, 04:04 PM~10393045
> *wish i could go.. but i dont have any money..  i am broke
> *


i know how you feel.....:angry:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

good morning kop what it dew for this sunday


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 13 2008, 06:01 AM~10403609
> *good morning kop what it dew for this sunday
> *


IN YOUR AZ ......................HAHAHAHAHAA :roflmao: :roflmao: SORRY HAVENT HAD MY SHOT.........


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 11 2008, 09:19 PM~10395766
> *Poster Posts
> 73monte 2558
> impala_ss_in_atx 1210
> ...


*
:biggrin:*


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up kop what did yall win at the show post it up dont b scared hno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

are you redoing your rack?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 13 2008, 06:46 PM~10407655
> *whats up kop what did yall win at the show post it up dont b skurd hno:
> *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 13 2008, 06:51 PM~10407699
> *are you redoing your rack?
> *


NO GOING ON 24" WITH BAGS


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 13 2008, 10:20 PM~10408511
> *NO GOING ON 24" WITH BAGS
> *


 :twak:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 13 2008, 08:46 PM~10407655
> *whats up kop what did yall win at the show post it up dont b scared hno:
> *


I got 2nd and Eligh got 2nd.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 13 2008, 11:18 PM~10408987
> *I got 2nd and Eligh got 2nd.
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

congrats to you and your guys, alex

also are you guys gonna come to mean streets or have you'll not decided yet


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Apr 13 2008, 11:25 PM~10409046
> *congrats to you and your guys, alex
> 
> also are you guys gonna come to mean streets or have you'll not decided yet
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 13 2008, 10:28 PM~10409069
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i see that dude in the white shirt making some money. I should have gone but I was too busy working on my speaker box. i can hear the bang allready


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 13 2008, 10:18 PM~10408987
> *I got 2nd and Eligh got 2nd.
> *



Damn man thats rare that you get 2nd Place, was The competion that fierce?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 13 2008, 10:32 PM~10409107
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I didint know his engine was sponsored by Catapillar :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 13 2008, 11:33 PM~10409113
> *Damn man thats rare that you get 2nd Place, was The competion that fierce?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 13 2008, 10:34 PM~10409121
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


who got !st?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Cant wait finish lil red to go after all these little trucks


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 13 2008, 11:36 PM~10409133
> *who got !st?
> *


The green car behind Tito


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 13 2008, 09:18 PM~10408987
> *I got 2nd and Eligh got 2nd.
> *


congrats :thumbsup: 

looks like there was alot of low lows out there


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

did the bikes place?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 13 2008, 11:49 PM~10409231
> *did the bikes place?
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

damn there was alot more bikes then i expected :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

well i get to go home now :biggrin: :wave: 
congrats again  laterz


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 13 2008, 11:59 PM~10409309
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn! Looks like it was a good turn out!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 11 2008, 10:19 PM~10395766
> *Poster Posts
> 73monte 2558
> MiKLO 1711
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

:wave: 
all on miklo


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

what classes did they have you and eligh in?


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 14 2008, 11:20 AM~10412034
> *:wave:
> all on miklo
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 14 2008, 10:20 AM~10412034
> *:wave:
> all on miklo
> 
> *


i know :0


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 14 2008, 11:21 AM~10412042
> *what classes did they have you and eligh in?
> *



LUXURY! They only had one class in LUXURY! It was Tight!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

your stands came out nice Eligh :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 14 2008, 10:26 AM~10412097
> *your stands came out nice Eligh :thumbsup:
> *


they iight


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 14 2008, 11:26 AM~10412097
> *your stands came out nice Eligh :thumbsup:
> *


Thankx Dawg! :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 14 2008, 10:25 AM~10412090
> *LUXURY! They only had one class in LUXURY! It was Tight!
> *


  
well i guess Alex doesnt want to talk, what class did they have him in?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 14 2008, 10:27 AM~10412109
> *they iight
> *


so when you puttin on the 24's? :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

any pics of the cars that placed above yall?

any better pics of that green car Alex?


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 14 2008, 11:27 AM~10412109
> *they iight
> *


 :0 :twak: :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 14 2008, 10:29 AM~10412131
> *so when you puttin on the 24's? :0
> *


looking 4 some any ideas


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 14 2008, 10:26 AM~10412097
> *your stands came out nice Eligh :thumbsup:
> *


i thoght u were makin a 20x20 :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 14 2008, 11:30 AM~10412148
> *any pics of the cars that placed above yall?
> 
> any better pics of that green car Alex?
> *


Alex Should have them. The guy that beat me had a tight ride! It was a candy red 83 coupe dav. with two pump set up!  And the had alex in just lowrider i think! All in All It was a TIGHT ass SHOW! Oz Was even there!


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 14 2008, 11:34 AM~10412181
> *i thoght u were makin a 20x20 :biggrin:
> *


Naw Its a 10x20.... I knew it was gona come out that way... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 14 2008, 12:27 PM~10412114
> *
> well i guess Alex doesnt want to talk, what class did they have him in?
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 14 2008, 10:34 AM~10412186
> *Alex Should have them. The guy that beat me had a tight ride! It was a candy red 83 coupe dav. with two pump set up!    And the had alex in just lowrider i think! All in All It was a TIGHT ass SHOW! Oz Was even there!
> *


FIRST CLASS WHOOP WHOOP! :biggrin: yeah they got some clean ass rides, that caddy is super clean


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 14 2008, 11:34 AM~10412181
> *i thoght u were makin a 20x20 :biggrin:
> *


OoOopppsssss I read that wrong... Naw I desided to make a 10x20 mah bad dawg!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 14 2008, 10:36 AM~10412202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ooohhh i thought so :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

yea f#$kthe white boy lol :roflmao: :rofl: :yes:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 14 2008, 11:37 AM~10412209
> *FIRST CLASS WHOOP WHOOP! :biggrin: yeah they got some clean ass rides, that caddy is super clean
> *


 :angry: what about mine...  

:roflmao: just kiddin! :roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 14 2008, 10:37 AM~10412209
> *FIRST CLASS WHOOP WHOOP! :biggrin: yeah they got some clean ass rides, that caddy is super clean
> *


sack rider :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 14 2008, 12:34 PM~10412186
> *Alex Should have them. The guy that beat me had a tight ride! It was a candy red 83 coupe dav. with two pump set up!    And the had alex in just lowrider i think! All in All It was a TIGHT ass SHOW! Oz Was even there!
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 14 2008, 10:38 AM~10412230
> *yea f#$kthe white boy lol :roflmao:  :rofl:  :yes:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 14 2008, 10:39 AM~10412243
> *sack rider :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 14 2008, 10:41 AM~10412258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i know im # 1 u dont have to tell me :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 14 2008, 10:41 AM~10412265
> *i know im # 1 u dont have to tell me :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


ur gay


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 14 2008, 12:41 PM~10412258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :guns:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

no im not dumdum


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 14 2008, 11:39 AM~10412243
> *sack rider :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



RIGHT! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

chat later gots to go to midland :wave:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 14 2008, 11:44 AM~10412298
> *chat later gots to go to midland  :wave:
> *


peace out yO! :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

has anyone heard of a place called the Barr Mansion off of Springdale?

i had to drive a wedding party out there yesterday and last night that place is creepy :ugh: hno: 
http://www.barrmansion.com/aboutus.html


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 14 2008, 12:30 PM~10412148
> *any pics of the cars that placed above yall?
> 
> any better pics of that green car Alex?
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 14 2008, 10:44 AM~10412292
> *RIGHT! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yeah :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 14 2008, 11:46 AM~10412313
> *has anyone heard of a place called the Barr Mansion off of Springdale?
> 
> i had to drive a wedding party out there yesterday and last night that place is creepy :ugh:  hno:
> ...


Dawg that place is TIGHT! Its hella nice...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 14 2008, 12:46 PM~10412313
> *has anyone heard of a place called the Barr Mansion off of Springdale?
> 
> i had to drive a wedding party out there yesterday and last night that place is creepy :ugh:  hno:
> ...


u r gay
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 14 2008, 10:47 AM~10412324
> *Dawg that place is TIGHT! Its hella nice...
> *


ITS HAUNTED, I had to go out there at 10:30 last night and wait for like an hour, i kept hearing things, and then my cell phone died


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 14 2008, 11:49 AM~10412335
> *u r gay
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 14 2008, 12:49 PM~10412339
> *ITS HAUNTED, I had to go out there at 10:30 last night and wait for like an hour, i kept hearing things, and then my cell phone died
> *


 :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 14 2008, 12:52 PM~10412366
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 14 2008, 11:49 AM~10412339
> *ITS HAUNTED, I had to go out there at 10:30 last night and wait for like an hour, i kept hearing things, and then my cell phone died
> *


Dawg you sound like such a WUS!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 14 2008, 10:49 AM~10412339
> *ITS HAUNTED, I had to go out there at 10:30 last night and wait for like an hour, i kept hearing things, and then my cell phone died
> *


that place is pretty tight though, i didnt even know that springdale went out that far


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 14 2008, 10:54 AM~10412382
> *Dawg you sound like such a WUS!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OKAY FOLKS ENOUGH WITH THE GAY JOKES


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 14 2008, 11:54 AM~10412382
> *Dawg you sound like such a WUS!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 Im just jokein fOO! :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 14 2008, 10:58 AM~10412430
> *Im just jokein fOO!  :biggrin:
> *


i know FOOOO


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 14 2008, 11:59 AM~10412439
> *i know FOOOO
> *


You fell right in to all them jokes and kept diggin yo self deeper! :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

anyways........ :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 14 2008, 10:55 AM~10412397
> *OKAY FOLKS ENOUGH WITH THE GAY JOKES
> *


especially from a gay broke bitch yourself, eh loc? 
His style is doo doo. 
You've worked here longer then me 
and I get paid more then you do. 
:biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Yo and just heads up on the rooms guys! Embassy Suites Dowtown Dallas and free DRINKS from 5pm-7pm at the bar and FREE BREAFAST!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 14 2008, 12:55 PM~10412397
> *OKAY FOLKS ENOUGH WITH THE GAY JOKES
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 14 2008, 01:05 PM~10412491
> *especially from a gay broke bitch yourself, eh loc?
> His style is doo doo.
> You've worked here longer then me
> ...


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 14 2008, 12:05 PM~10412491
> *especially from a gay broke bitch yourself, eh loc?
> His style is doo doo.
> You've worked here longer then me
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 14 2008, 11:07 AM~10412516
> *
> *


:roflmao: 
movie
[Vanessa]
Man I’m so sick and tired of fucking with this steel. 
They only give us 30 minutes to eat lunch and chill. 
My body achin just to get a buck. 
I’m sick of eating this shit off this fucking lunch truck. 
Nasty ass food. I’m in a nasty ass mood. 
I should’ve called in sick. 
Shit, I had something to do. 

[Mike]
I can’t believe I’m hearing all this ravin and rantin. 
From Vanessa up in here at the New Detroit stampin. 
You need to get your food and take your ass back to work. 
Your dreamin if you think them corny ass raps will work. 
Look at ya’ll freezin out here like dumb fucks, 
rappin away for food off this ragedy lunch truck. 
Who want wut? who pumped up? to get rolled up. 
I spit venom in every direction, soak some up. 
Look at this fat ass *****, sloppy sucker. 
You an ugly mother fucker 
your pop should’ve wore a rubber. 
Stop rhymin keep your day job Vanessa. 
Next time leave that bull shit home on the dresser. 
Speaking of dresses take a look at Paul the fruitcake. 
When you travel you probly pack panties in your suitcase. 
Made out of lace from Victoria’s secret. 
If 10 men came in a cup you’d probly drink it. 

[B-Rabbit]
Ok folks enough with the gay jokes 
especially from a gay broke bitch yourself, eh loc? 
His style is doo doo. 
You've worked here longer then me 
and I get paid more then you do. 
Dawg, take a seat. 
Wut’s this guy standing in line for? He ain’t got money to eat. 
Check this out yo yo. 
This guy cashed his whole pay check and bought 1 ho ho. 
Fucking **** little maggot. 
You can’t hack it. 
Paul’s gay ... your a ******. 
At least he admits it. Don’t even risk it. 
This guys starvin to death someone get him a biscuit! 
I don’t know wut they told you Mike ... 
you must had them cornrolls rolled too tight. 
This job you wanna quit but you can’t. 
You’ve worked at this plant so long ... your a plant. 
Look at your goddam boots 
for christ sakes they’re starting to grow roots. 
On this mic you get faded. 
You look like a pissed off rapper who never made it. 
Hey why you fucking with gay guy G? 
when really your the one whos got the HIV. 
Man I’m done with this clown he’s soft. 
Fuck it ... I’ll let home girl finish you off.

[Vanessa]
A guy like you would never get a read woman
you jackass go jack off
that's the only way you comin'...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

eveyone got all serious


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

eligh was like "damn dawg calm down"


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 14 2008, 12:11 PM~10412550
> *:roflmao:
> movie
> [Vanessa]
> ...


dawg you got to much time on yO hands! j/k!
:roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 14 2008, 11:15 AM~10412591
> *dawg you got to much time on yO hands! j/k!
> :roflmao:
> *


i didnt type all that, its called "copy" and "paste" it takes like 2sec.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

damn i really killed the fun huh?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 14 2008, 11:06 AM~10412499
> *Yo and just heads up on the rooms guys! Embassy Suites Dowtown Dallas and free DRINKS from 5pm-7pm at the bar and FREE BREAFAST!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 14 2008, 12:17 PM~10412608
> *damn i really killed the fun huh?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

u r gay


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 14 2008, 11:18 AM~10412619
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


someone had to, i was feeling too gay


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 14 2008, 11:18 AM~10412621
> *u r gay
> *


here we go again.....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 14 2008, 01:20 PM~10412636
> *here we go again.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 14 2008, 12:18 PM~10412621
> *u r gay
> *



:roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 14 2008, 11:03 AM~10412473
> *anyways........ :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 14 2008, 01:20 PM~10412636
> *here we go again.....
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i still need the bottom i hope to get it done next weekend


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 14 2008, 01:04 PM~10412990
> *i still need the bottom i hope to get it done next weekend
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: !LOOKING GOOD BIG DAWG! :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 14 2008, 12:04 PM~10412990
> *i still need the bottom i hope to get it done next weekend
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 14 2008, 01:04 PM~10412990
> *i still need the bottom i hope to get it done next weekend
> 
> 
> ...


Show wish I could get mine done... :angry: I got tha cash just know one willing to do it... :uh: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

what up ATXSS, you rollin to Dallas with us?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Just wanted to say thanks to the guys that made it out to the show yesterday.. it was a really good turn out and the day was beautiful. couldnt ask for anything better. Trampia did his thing on stage and Ghost was actin a fool like always. Good to see the ATX was reppin hard up here in Belton .. if i dont see yall in Dallas ill see yall at the cinco de mayo show in Austin... much propz goes out to them KOP boyzzzz *

i would have did the font in pink since thats miklo's fav color but they dont have it on here so i settled for blue


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 14 2008, 01:39 PM~10413250
> *Just wanted to say thanks to the guys that made it out to the show yesterday.. it was a really good turn out and the day was beautiful.  couldnt ask for anything better.  Trampia did his thing on stage and Ghost was actin a fool like always.  Good to see the ATX was reppin hard up here in Belton .. if i dont see yall in Dallas ill see yall at the cinco de mayo show in Austin... much propz goes out to them KOP boyzzzz
> 
> i would have did the font in pink since thats miklo's fav color but they dont have it on here so i settled for blue
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Hey miggy big ups and props to you guys, and thankx to you and the hole LATIN STYLE C.C. for the show yesterday! It was TIGHT! And a damn good turn out for doing the show in just two weeks! Yall make sure to be here on the 17 of Aug. FOR ARE SHOW!


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

wHATS UP ON THAT BIKE YOU GOT AND THE NEONS MIKLO??? :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 14 2008, 02:45 PM~10413282
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Hey miggy big ups and props to you guys, and thankx to you and the hole LATIN STYLE C.C. for the show yesterday! It was TIGHT! And a damn good turn out for doing the show in just two weeks!  Yall make sure to be here on the 17 of Aug. FOR ARE SHOW!
> *



you can alreacy count it me. iam there bro :thumbsup: keep me posted on it and i can let the clubs in Killeen and Waco know and maybe we can all ride down there together


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

oh yea i hope Miklo doesnt decide to beat my ass now... i was just messin wit ya bro.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 14 2008, 01:02 PM~10413369
> *oh yea i hope Miklo doesnt decide to beat my ass now... i was just messin wit ya bro.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 14 2008, 02:01 PM~10413357
> *you can alreacy count it me.  iam there bro  :thumbsup: keep me posted on it and i can let the clubs in Killeen and Waco know and maybe we can all ride down there together
> *


That would be bad ass!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*THIS SAT.(19th) AT THE ADVANCED AUTO PARTS ON 7TH ST. AND PLEASANT VALLEY*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

if they let us share electricity in Dallas do you want to pitch in with me?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=344960 :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 14 2008, 04:54 PM~10414759
> *Exhibitor spaces are officially SOLD OUT!
> 
> We are excited to say we are now completely full!!  Unfortunately we know there are going to be some registrations that have yet to be recieved.  If we receive your registration after today you will be notified with the options you may have.  Thank you to everyone who pre-registered and guaranteed us a packed house!
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

^^^ridin all dirty with no reg. and cali plates^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

did he have anything under the hood?
:|


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ooohhh i know why he beat you


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

why


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 14 2008, 04:26 PM~10415018
> *why
> *


you ready...













































































shaved white walls :biggrin: j/k i know................... :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

u r gay :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

please dont start that again


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay !!!!!
gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay !!!!!
gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay !!!!!
gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay !!!!!
gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay !!!!!
gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay !!!!!
gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay !!!!!
gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay !!!!!
gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay !!!!!
gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay !!!!!
gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay !!!!!
gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay !!!!!
gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay !!!!!
gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay !!!!!
gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay !!!!!
gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay !!!!!
gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay !!!!!
gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay !!!!!
gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay !!!!!
gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay !!!!!
gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay !!!!!
gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay !!!!!
gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay !!!!!
gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay !!!!!
gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay !!!!!
gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay !!!!!
gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay !!!!!
gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay !!!!!





















*ok i'm done* :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

damn thats messed up because that actually took some time :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 14 2008, 05:43 PM~10415177
> *gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay !!!!!
> gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay !!!!!
> gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay !!!!!
> ...


x2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you'er still gay :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 14 2008, 04:46 PM~10415213
> *x2
> *


dont make me post the pics from Olive Garden


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 14 2008, 04:47 PM~10415227
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: you'er still gay :biggrin:
> *


i hate yall :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

do it. if not you're gay. :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 14 2008, 04:49 PM~10415247
> *do it. if not you're gay. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 14 2008, 05:47 PM~10415229
> *dont make me post the pics from Olive Garden
> *


 :0 :0 :twak: :twak: :twak: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :nono: :nono: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 14 2008, 06:47 PM~10415229
> *dont make me post the pics from Olive Garden
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 14 2008, 06:47 PM~10415229
> *post it up don't b scared*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i have to share a room with him, i dont want to mess that up :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 14 2008, 06:56 PM~10415325
> *i have to share a room with him, i dont want to mess that up  :biggrin:
> *


you'er still gay


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

nice avi


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

what do you think Rick, can i do it? :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 14 2008, 05:59 PM~10415360
> *what do you think Rick, can i do it? :biggrin:
> *



stop bring gay and post them.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 14 2008, 06:58 PM~10415354
> *nice avi
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 14 2008, 05:01 PM~10415379
> *
> *


you


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 14 2008, 06:03 PM~10415396
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn you are still gay


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

dammit i knew yall were going to do that to me :angry: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

well at least everyone can see them now and share them on myspace and what not :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 14 2008, 05:01 PM~10415379
> *
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 14 2008, 04:43 PM~10415177
> *gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay !!!!!
> gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay !!!!!
> gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay !!!!!
> ...


x9835172846235274859576363 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

did u touch my ass (miklo)


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 14 2008, 06:33 PM~10415659
> *did u touch my ass (miklo)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:nosad: 



:wave: goin home


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

they dont call him miklo for nothing


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 14 2008, 05:47 PM~10415229
> *dont make me post the pics from Olive Garden
> *


 :0 your scared if you dont


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 14 2008, 07:03 PM~10415396
> *
> 
> 
> ...





> *DA_SQUID  Posted Today, 07:43 PM
> 
> QUOTE(MiKLO @ Apr 14 2008, 05:47 PM) *
> dont make me post the pics from Olive Garden
> ...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

opps :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 14 2008, 03:18 PM~10413503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 14 2008, 12:34 PM~10412186
> *Alex Should have them. The guy that beat me had a tight ride! It was a candy red 83 coupe dav. with two pump set up!  :cool:  And the had alex in just lowrider i think! All in All It was a TIGHT ass SHOW! Oz Was even there!
> *


 :no: four pump four batts set up FIRST CLASS WHOOP WHOOP! :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Apr 15 2008, 05:27 AM~10419646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that [email protected]$k up a rick u can come and wash my dishes :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 14 2008, 07:55 PM~10417072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


viva mehico


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 15 2008, 07:59 AM~10419737
> *that [email protected]$k up a rick u can come and wash my dishes :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

looking for other cars around austin whit blades tha wana join a club wit blades only


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 15 2008, 12:31 AM~10419090
> *:no: four pump four batts set up FIRST CLASS WHOOP WHOOP! :biggrin:
> *



:0 Ohhhhh... Mah Bad... :uh:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 14 2008, 04:51 PM~10414720
> *if they let us share electricity in Dallas do you want to pitch in with me?
> *


 :0 How many lights are you takeing? And for what part of your car? :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=344960


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 14 2008, 05:51 PM~10414720
> *if they let us share electricity in Dallas do you want to pitch in with me?
> *


thats not goin happened. Is a diffent show and a bigger buildin so just like a LRM show the owner of the buildin will charge to use there electricity and WEGO cant do anythang about that. :|


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 15 2008, 10:58 AM~10421471
> *thats not goin happened. Is a diffent show and a bigger buildin so just like a LRM show the owner of the buildin will charge to use there electricity and WEGO cant do anythang about that. :|
> *


yeah i figured that, plus i was thinking if i went half with somebody thats still $50 :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 15 2008, 01:01 PM~10421501
> *yeah i figured that, plus i was thinking if i went half with somebody thats still $50 :0
> *


How about goin half for my bike :cheesy: but will get DQed if they catch us sharin


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up kop


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 15 2008, 01:21 PM~10421630
> *whats up kop
> *


whats up


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

wheres miklo???????????????


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 15 2008, 01:01 PM~10421501
> *yeah i figured that, plus i was thinking if i went half with somebody thats still $50 :0
> *


you taking your car?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 15 2008, 01:31 PM~10421717
> *wheres miklo???????????????
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

the joke of the day

A guy walks into a bar and sits next to another guy. The bartender asks him if he wants their extra-special drink. 

The man replies, "What's so special about it?"

The bartender says, "It can make you fly."

"No way! There's no chance in hell anyone could ever fly," he stubbornly replies.

"I'll show you. Here, this man next to you will take a drink of this, and will fly off a cliff and come back up unharmed."

"OK, show me," the man says.

So they get to a top of a cliff, the guy that was sitting next to the man takes a sip and plunges off the cliff and flies back up.

"Whoa! Lemme have a sip of that!" the guy demands 

So the man takes a sip, plunges off a cliff, doesn't fly and hits the ground and dies. The bartender and the man walk back to the bar.

The bartender says, "You know, Superman, you are a real rat when you drink." 
 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 15 2008, 01:31 PM~10421717
> *wheres miklo???????????????
> *


driven miss daisy :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 15 2008, 11:38 AM~10421766
> *driven miss daisy :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## wildthing 2000 (Jul 26, 2006)

come join us


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wildthing 2000_@Apr 15 2008, 11:41 AM~10421788
> *
> come join us
> *


damn it havent seen that truck in a hoe min


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 15 2008, 01:45 PM~10421807
> *damn it havent seen that truck in a hoe min
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 15 2008, 11:49 AM~10421823
> *:yes:  :yes:
> 
> *


oooooooooooooooo ic they turned it in to shop decorations


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Got this on Myspace...sure all you did too...  

PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YALL CAN ATTEND,SO WE CAN SEE HOW MANY PLAQUES WE NEED TO ORDER GET WITH ME QUICK!!512-803-4395..RUBEN... EVERYTHING IS FREE EVEN THE CAR REGISTRATION..
EVERY VEHICLE WILL RECIEVE AN AWARD.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 15 2008, 01:58 PM~10421881
> *Got this on Myspace...sure all you did too...
> 
> PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YALL CAN ATTEND,SO WE CAN SEE HOW MANY PLAQUES WE NEED TO ORDER GET WITH ME QUICK!!512-803-4395..RUBEN... EVERYTHING IS FREE EVEN THE CAR REGISTRATION..
> ...


  cant make it


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 15 2008, 12:58 PM~10421881
> *Got this on Myspace...sure all you did too...
> 
> PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YALL CAN ATTEND,SO WE CAN SEE HOW MANY PLAQUES WE NEED TO ORDER GET WITH ME QUICK!!512-803-4395..RUBEN... EVERYTHING IS FREE EVEN THE CAR REGISTRATION..
> ...


DAMN IT! :angry: Whys it gota be the same day were gona be in DALLAS for tha WEGO TOUR? :tears:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 15 2008, 11:32 AM~10421724
> *you taking your car?
> *


  to Dallas?


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Whats up MIKLO? You called me?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 15 2008, 01:36 PM~10422590
> *DAMN IT!  :angry:  Whys it gota be the same day were gona be in DALLAS for tha WEGO TOUR?  :tears:
> *


its seems like everything is set up like that this year


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 15 2008, 01:41 PM~10422622
> *Whats up MIKLO? You called me?
> *


yeah nevermind


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 15 2008, 02:43 PM~10422637
> *yeah nevermind
> *


Oh ok coo  disregard tha message... Id rather hit up tha show here but I dunno :happysad:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

nah i was just calling to get the address of the Hotel in Dallas, but i dont need it any more


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 15 2008, 01:45 PM~10422660
> *Oh ok coo    disregard tha message... Id rather hit up tha show here but I dunno :happysad:*


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 15 2008, 02:47 PM~10422692
> *nah i was just calling to get the address of the Hotel in Dallas, but i dont need it any more
> *


Oh why were you in need of it? iTS THE EMBASSY SUITES DALLAS-MARKET CENTER 2727 STEMMONS FREEWAY DALLAS,TX 75207

MAY HAVE SOME BAD NEWS, :happysad: As of right now I only got 5 rooms but im working on the others... So dont trip or flip out on me anyone :roflmao: 
I GOT THIS!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

im getting a room for a friend for that Friday, and i was thinking it would be best to get it close to where we are staying, but i figured it would be better to get it close to the convention center instead.


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 15 2008, 03:02 PM~10422820
> *im getting a room for a friend for that Friday, and i was thinking it would be best to get it close to where we are staying, but i figured it would be better to get it close to the convention center instead.
> *


So then do you still need a room for him at the embassy were we are gona be? 
So far I have all the members covered on rooms... :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 15 2008, 02:07 PM~10422851
> *So then do you still need a room for him at the embassy were we are gona be?
> So far I have all the members covered on rooms...  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah the one im doing for him is just for fri. night so that him and his girlfriend dont have to stay with us in the parking lot that night. 

yeah just incase you need this again Rick and I need 1, Eddie and Tramp need 1, and my friend Gary needs 1, so just 2 extra rooms added on to what the club needs  

all these rooms are going to have 2 beds again right?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

can you call me right quick


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 15 2008, 03:16 PM~10422906
> *yeah the one im doing for him is just for fri. night so that him and his girlfriend dont have to stay with us in the parking lot that night.
> 
> yeah just incase you need this again Rick and I need 1, Eddie and Tramp need 1, and my friend Gary needs 1, so just 2 extra rooms added on to what the club needs
> ...


 :yessad: 

Ok yea there two bed room suites with a fold out sofa in the living room coo when it comes down to it everyones gona pay about 75 or 85 for the rooms but like I said thats with brakfast and DRINKS at the BAR for FREE from 5pm-7pm

yALL CHECK IT OUT! 

http://embassysuites1.hilton.com/en_US/es/...KZTZKCSGBIV2VCQ


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 15 2008, 03:16 PM~10422906
> *yeah the one im doing for him is just for fri. night so that him and his girlfriend dont have to stay with us in the parking lot that night.
> 
> yeah just incase you need this again Rick and I need 1, Eddie and Tramp need 1, and my friend Gary needs 1, so just 2 extra rooms added on to what the club needs
> ...


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 15 2008, 03:16 PM~10422906
> *yeah the one im doing for him is just for fri. night so that him and his girlfriend dont have to stay with us in the parking lot that night.
> 
> yeah just incase you need this again Rick and I need 1, Eddie and Tramp need 1, and my friend Gary needs 1, so just 2 extra rooms added on to what the club needs
> ...



ok SO MAH BAD THEY MAY BE JUST A STANDARD ROOM WITH TWO QUEEN BEDS... :angry: BUT LET ME FIND OUT FOR SURE... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 15 2008, 03:40 PM~10422614
> * to Dallas?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 15 2008, 02:58 PM~10423151
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


 :nosad: no


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 15 2008, 04:19 PM~10423254
> *:nosad: no
> *


yOUR NOT TAKEING YOUR CAR TO DALLAS?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 15 2008, 05:19 PM~10423254
> *:nosad: no
> *


You're so full of shit. :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 15 2008, 04:35 PM~10423347
> *yOUR NOT TAKEING YOUR CAR TO DALLAS?
> *



why not??? paint not done yet?


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

hey atx i have two #8 15ft hoses slitely used forsale 60 bucks and im lookin for some #6 15ft hoses


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 15 2008, 11:32 AM~10421724
> *you taking your car?
> *


why didnt you think i was


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 15 2008, 03:43 PM~10423394
> *You're so full of shit. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 15 2008, 03:45 PM~10423420
> *why not???  paint not done yet?
> *


nah its actually finished, Markie saw it today when he was washing it, but i wanted him to add something else to it so im picking it up tomorrow morning


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 15 2008, 05:52 PM~10423472
> *why didnt you think i was
> *


because you haven't said if you got it back yet plus no pics of your new paint job.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 15 2008, 03:58 PM~10423515
> *because you haven't said if you got it back yet plus no pics of your new paint job.
> *


oh, i thought you were just being sarcastic because i havent hit up any shows :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Rick can go look at it its right across the street  

Hey Rick go take some pictures of it for me :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 15 2008, 05:07 PM~10423573
> *Rick can go look at it its right across the street
> 
> Hey Rick go take some pictures of it for me :biggrin:
> *


sure buddy :thumbsup: 


































:thumbsdown:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hey Eligh check it out, see you can get some real simple pinstriping done to make it stand out all badass


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 15 2008, 04:13 PM~10423608
> *sure buddy  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

u post whore


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

youre the whore :biggrin: 

Posts: 4,007 :0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

quick rollcall. how many people are taking there cars and bikes

i talked to danni's mom and she told me that she found 10 pre regs forms. but i am going to call her tomorrow and she will have the final count for me. 

its crazy she told me that there were only 300 spaces but there was a total of 312 pre regs.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

I :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 15 2008, 05:40 PM~10423784
> *youre the whore :biggrin:
> 
> Posts: 4,007 :0
> *



damn you both are some post whores. damn i have been here longer then both of yall.


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 15 2008, 05:13 PM~10423609
> *hey Eligh check it out, see you can get some real simple pinstriping done to make it stand out all badass
> 
> 
> ...



My commputer here at work is such a P.O.S. that it wont let me see the pics... :uh:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 15 2008, 05:13 PM~10423609
> *hey Eligh check it out, see you can get some real simple pinstriping done to make it stand out all badass
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 15 2008, 05:13 PM~10423609
> *hey Eligh check it out, see you can get some real simple pinstriping done to make it stand out all badass
> 
> 
> ...


my commputer is such a P.O.S. that it wont let me see the pics :uh:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

UGH I hate this damn commputer mah bad guys for posting so many times... and now its leting me see the pics, so stupid i just wana :twak: my commputer!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 15 2008, 05:41 PM~10423792
> *quick rollcall. how many people are taking there cars and bikes
> 
> i talked to danni's mom and she told me that she found 10 pre regs forms. but i am going to call her tomorrow and she will have the final count for me.
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 15 2008, 04:43 PM~10423813
> *damn you both are some post whores. damn i have been here longer then both of yall.
> *


 :biggrin: we're guilty


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey guys :wave: it seems like i missed alot :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 15 2008, 06:41 PM~10423792
> *quick rollcall. how many people are taking there cars and bikes
> 
> i talked to danni's mom and she told me that she found 10 pre regs forms. but i am going to call her tomorrow and she will have the final count for me.
> ...


3


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

+1


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 15 2008, 06:35 AM~10419816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 15 2008, 06:08 PM~10424499
> *yes it is...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

I'll give you a hint - 
She's POLISH !!!! 

Give up ? 
Okay, take a look...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 14 2008, 11:20 AM~10412034
> *:wave:
> all on miklo
> 
> ...



i like your little display


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 15 2008, 03:19 PM~10423254
> *:nosad: no
> *


your a white puss :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 15 2008, 06:41 PM~10423792
> *quick rollcall. how many people are taking there cars and bikes
> 
> i talked to danni's mom and she told me that she found 10 pre regs forms. but i am going to call her tomorrow and she will have the final count for me.
> ...


 :dunno: i'm there!


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 16 2008, 01:21 AM~10427675
> *:dunno: i'm there!
> *



you aint goin :angry:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 14 2008, 03:18 PM~10413503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Apr 16 2008, 02:36 AM~10427708
> *you aint goin :angry:
> *


um y yea i am :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

yO MIkLO you gona sell me that bike or what :angry: 

:roflmao: 

Just playin, but on tha real whats up wit it? I mean its just sitin there and i can put it to some use and it will be another bike for the club! Anyway holla at me and let me know A.S.A.P.!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 16 2008, 03:03 PM~10431085
> *
> *


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

:wave: Whats tha deal wit today?  No ones online or what? :0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i am stuck at work


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 16 2008, 05:46 PM~10432212
> *i am stuck at work
> *


yea I fill ya bro me to... :angry:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 16 2008, 05:49 PM~10432227
> *yea  I fill ya bro me to...  :angry:
> *


i did not bring my phone so no texting for me.. 

i am stuck with my ipod looking at movies

i am so ready for next weekend


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 16 2008, 05:50 PM~10432239
> *i did not bring my phone so no texting for me..
> 
> i am stuck with my ipod looking at movies
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Iknow what kinda movies your watchin! :roflmao: Anyway yea im ready to, almost! :biggrin: So whats up on that amp big dawg? hahaha j/k!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:|


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 16 2008, 05:57 PM~10432292
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Iknow what kinda movies your watchin!  :roflmao:  Anyway yea im ready to, almost!  :biggrin: So whats up on that amp big dawg? hahaha j/k!
> *


i am looking a few movies that i have. i will never tell the 1st letter starts with p**n


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i knew it!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 16 2008, 05:22 PM~10432557
> *i knew it!
> *


   milo


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

I need an opinion. Okay my goals that I had set for the next few years were to get my snowcone stand going good enough to live off of or to have a job making decent money (enogh to pay bills with out struggling), also to get my car pretty much where I want it for now, and to buy a truck. This was what I had planned out for the next 2-3 years, but now I have this job that I can make a career out of that will make plenty of money to pay bills and all that, and I have a chance to sell my trailer for around $10,000. So Im stuck right now deciding what to do, I can sell my trailer and buy a truck (used), put the extra money into my car, and still have a good job paying really good money. So basically I can have almost everything that i wanted in just a few weeks that would have takin me 2-4 years. What do you guys think i should do, sell the trailer or give the business some time and have that going as a side thing?

Im leaning more towards keeping my trailer, but im not sure.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 16 2008, 05:40 PM~10432691
> *I need an opinion.  Okay my goals that I had set for the next few years were to get my snowcone stand going good enough to live off of or to have a job making decent money (enogh to pay bills with out struggling), also to get my car pretty much where I want it for now, and to buy a truck.  This was what I had planned out for the next 2-3 years, but now I have this job that I can make a career out of that will make plenty of money to pay bills and all that, and I have a chance to sell my trailer for around $10,000.  So Im stuck right now deciding what to do, I can sell my trailer and buy a truck (used), put the extra money into my car, and still have a good job paying really good money.  So basically I can have almost everything that i wanted in just a few weeks that would have takin me 2-4 years.  What do you guys think i should do, sell the trailer or give the business some time and have that going as a side thing?
> 
> Im leaning more towards keeping my trailer, but im not sure.
> ...


how long have u been at this other job dumdum


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

A Mexican man walks into a cafe one early morning and noticed that he
was the only Mexican man there. As he sat down, he noticed a white man
behind him. 

The white man said, "Colored people are not allowed here." 

The Mexican man turned around and stood up. He then said: 
"Listen pendejo....when I was born, I was BROWN. 
When I grew up, I was BROWN.
"When I'm sick, I'm BROWN. 
When I go in the sun, I 'm BROWN. 
When I'm cold, I 'm BROWN. 
When I die, I'll be BROWN. 
But you pendejo.... 

When you're born, you're pink. 
When you grow up, you're white. 
When you're sick, you're green. 
When you go in the sun, you turn red. 
When you're cold, you turn blue, and when you die, you turn purple. 
And you have the nerve to call me colored? Chinga tu Madre, puto!!!"


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

- Jay-Z would be the popular B-Ball star who everyone envied.

- Beyonce would be the Head Cheerleader who dated the B-Ball star and who's Dad was the School Principal.

- Kelly and Michelle would make up Beyonce's Mean Girl Clique.

- Lil' Kim would be the fast ass ghetto girl with style who was secretly

dating the Health Teacher.

- Jennifer Lopez would be the fashionista who had dated most of the Football Team.

- P. Diddy would be the guy who threw parties every Friday night after the game.

- Biggie would be the fat, ugly guy who had a fine girlfriend that had everyone scratching their heads.

- Eminem would be the token White guy in the most notorious Black crew who had everyone's respect.

- Pharrell was the Black guy who hung out with mostly white people, but was still respected by Blacks.

- Joss Stone was the groovy White Chick who only dated brothas.

- R. Kelly would be the guy who graduated three years ago who was still parking in the School's parking lot after school looking for Tender Roni's. 

- Ja Rule would be the wannabe thug who always imitated the most popular thug, Tupac.

- 50 Cent would be the guy who lived in the weight room who intimidated everybody.

- Nelly would be the fly country boy that excelled in Sports.

- Chris Brown w ould be the Freshman who held his own against the Big Dogs.

- Usher would be the pretty boy who was always dancing in the Hallways trying to impress the ladies by showing them his abs.

- Whitney & Bobby would be the drunk embarrassing parents who was coming to see about their bad assed kid.

- D-Block and Ruff Ryders would be the gangsta clicks who played sports and stole things. Most of the click was usually suspended.

- Keyshia Cole would be the chick with a different hair color every week.

- Mary J. Blige would be the chick with a different hair style every week.

- Outkast would be the school Hippies.

- Sean Paul would be the Jamaican cat who pulled ladies because of his accent.

- Kanye West would be the Debate Team champion during his entire High School Tenure. He would also be the guy fighting some kind of senseless

cause.

- Lil' Jon would be the kid always sent out of class because he didn't know how to whisper when cheating on a test.

- Jaheim was the thug who strangely loved Choir Class.

- Dr. Dre would be the 20 year old Senior.

- Mariah Carey would be the mixed chick who hung with every Ethnic group at school.

- T.I. would be the little dude always talking mess.

- Alicia Keys would be the pretty Honor student who was rough around the edges.

- Missy Elliott would be the girl in the slow classes with Mase.

- Ciara would be the tall chick with the little ass boyfriend, Bow Wow.

- Ludacris was the class clown who was always trying to hook up with girls.

- LL Cool J. would be the hunky Phys. Ed. teacher who had mostly a female

class because they were waiting for him to bend over in his little shorts so they could giggle.

- Toni Braxton would be the hot Nurse who was always had the male students in her office.

- Janet Jackson would be the sexy Dance teacher who was engaged to the little ass Band Director, Jermaine Dupri.

- Madonna would be the Human Sexuality teacher who always had parents in an uproar because their children's homework assignments would be too explicit.

- Ronald Isley would be the Jheri Curled janitor who's been working for forty years and had no desire to retire


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Man Rick leave that shit in off topic. If i want to see it twice i will go back and look or start your own topic, call it shit i copied in off topic. :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 16 2008, 09:56 PM~10434096
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 16 2008, 05:40 PM~10432691
> *I need an opinion.  Okay my goals that I had set for the next few years were to get my snowcone stand going good enough to live off of or to have a job making decent money (enogh to pay bills with out struggling), also to get my car pretty much where I want it for now, and to buy a truck.  This was what I had planned out for the next 2-3 years, but now I have this job that I can make a career out of that will make plenty of money to pay bills and all that, and I have a chance to sell my trailer for around $10,000.  So Im stuck right now deciding what to do, I can sell my trailer and buy a truck (used), put the extra money into my car, and still have a good job paying really good money.  So basically I can have almost everything that i wanted in just a few weeks that would have takin me 2-4 years.  What do you guys think i should do, sell the trailer or give the business some time and have that going as a side thing?
> 
> Im leaning more towards keeping my trailer, but im not sure.
> ...


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

what it dew alex


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 16 2008, 09:08 PM~10434237
> *Man Rick leave that shit in off topic. If i want to see it twice i will go back and look or start your own topic, call it shit i copied in off topic. :angry:
> *



:dunno: :dunno: 

i got that off of my email i got back in the day. not off topic


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

1. 8:45am is too early for us to be up.

2. We are always late; we would have missed all 4 flights.

3. Pretty people on the plane distract us.

4. We would talk loudly and bring attention to ourselves.

5. With food and drinks on the plane, we would forget why we're there.

6. We talk with our hands, therefore we would have to put our weapons down.

7. We would ALL want to fly the plane.

8. We would argue and start a fight in the plane. 

9. We can't keep a secret, we would have told everyone a week before doing it.

And my favorite...........

10. We would have put our country's flag on the windshield.



ARE YOU A LATINO? HOW CAN YOU TELL FOR SURE?

1. If you have ever been hit by a "Chancla"

2. If you grew up scared by something called "El Cucuy"

3. If others tell you to stop screaming when you are really just talking.

4. If you light a candle to the Virgin Mary on the night before your big test.

5. If you use your chin to point something out.

6. If you constantly refer to cereal as "con fleys".

7. If your mother yells at the top of her lungs to call you for dinner, even if it's a one bedroom apartment.

8. If you can dance merengue, cumbia, or salsa without music.

9. If you use " manteca " instead of olive oil and can't figure out why your nalgas are getting bigger.

10. If you are in a five passenger car with seven people in it and a person is shouting "subanse, todavia caben mas!"

11. If whenever you feel under the weather, you compulsively dab on some "Vick's vapor rub" all over your pecho and inside your nostrils.

12. Your mom packs your "lonche" every day even though you've just turned 32.

13. If you call the North Americans "gringos", including Canadians, and call all Asian people "chinos" or "chinitos" and you call the corner store
"the chinito's store".


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 16 2008, 10:11 PM~10434286
> *what it dew alex
> *


what it dew


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 16 2008, 08:29 PM~10434523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dats more like it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

what it do knights


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 16 2008, 07:40 PM~10432691
> *I need an opinion.  Okay my goals that I had set for the next few years were to get my snowcone stand going good enough to live off of or to have a job making decent money (enogh to pay bills with out struggling), also to get my car pretty much where I want it for now, and to buy a truck.  This was what I had planned out for the next 2-3 years, but now I have this job that I can make a career out of that will make plenty of money to pay bills and all that, and I have a chance to sell my trailer for around $10,000.  So Im stuck right now deciding what to do, I can sell my trailer and buy a truck (used), put the extra money into my car, and still have a good job paying really good money.  So basically I can have almost everything that i wanted in just a few weeks that would have takin me 2-4 years.  What do you guys think i should do, sell the trailer or give the business some time and have that going as a side thing?
> 
> Im leaning more towards keeping my trailer, but im not sure.
> ...


what up Miklo 
what is the success rate of a snow cone vendor ? guess it depends on location huh  how much do you plan on making in a year with this stand ....How much does it cost to keep the supplies to make snow cones I guess initial setup expensive, then after that its probably pretty cheap for ice..Do you really wanna get a truck right now with the gas prices the way they are... imagine the cost of gas pulling a trailor.. :uh: Man to be honest with you these are hard times right now economy wise.. I'd say keep what you got ... fix snow cone trailor up and keep your job do the snow cone thing on the side ... extra money never hurt no body... Be patient maybe one day you can buy a corner of land to keep your snowcone trailor at that is a popular area then after a couple of years sell the land and relocate big money in property.... just my opinion sorry so long :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

:wave: Whats up peps? :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 16 2008, 05:53 PM~10432805
> *how long have u been at this other job
> *


7 months


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Apr 17 2008, 06:06 AM~10436868
> *what up Miklo
> what is the success rate of a snow cone vendor ?  guess it depends on location huh    how much do you plan on making in a year with this stand ....How much does it cost to keep the supplies to make snow cones I guess initial setup expensive,  then after that its probably pretty cheap for ice..Do you really wanna get a truck right now with the gas prices the way they are...  imagine the cost of gas pulling a trailor.. :uh:    Man to be honest with you these are hard times right now economy wise..  I'd say keep what you got ... fix snow cone trailor up and keep your job do the snow cone thing on the side ...  extra money never hurt no body...    Be patient maybe one day you can buy a corner of land to keep your snowcone trailor at that is a popular area then after a couple of years sell the land and relocate big money in property....  just my opinion  sorry so long  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro, yeah if i really hustle i can make almost enough money to buy a truck in one season, i just need to quick being so lazy :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i appreciate your comment you did make alot of good points  



so is everyone coming to our car wash this sat? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 17 2008, 12:59 PM~10438495
> *thanks bro, yeah if i really hustle i can make almost enough money to buy a truck in one season, i just need to quick being so lazy :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 17 2008, 01:25 PM~10438722
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Whats up alex :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Whats up


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 17 2008, 12:40 PM~10438878
> *Whats up
> *


Nada Just bored as hell here at work... I still need to take you your staple gun! :roflmao: what else do you think that I can do for my set up? <SO I CAN BEAT MIkLO!> :roflmao: j/k!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*THIS SAT.(19th) AT THE ADVANCED AUTO PARTS ON 7TH ST. AND PLEASANT VALLEY*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 17 2008, 01:44 PM~10438908
> *Nada Just bored as hell here at work... I still need to take you your staple gun!  :roflmao:  what else do you think that I can do for my set up? <SO I CAN BEAT MIkLO!>  :roflmao:  j/k!
> *


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 17 2008, 12:52 PM~10438960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I cant see most of the pics that you guys put up. Just cause my P.C. here at work is a P.O.S.! :angry:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 17 2008, 01:55 PM~10438981
> *I cant see most of the pics that you guys put up. Just cause my P.C. here at work is a P.O.S.!  :angry:
> *


 :banghead: :nicoderm:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 17 2008, 12:57 PM~10438997
> *:banghead:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :roflmao: What was it a pic of? can you email it or just tell me what it was...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

what up


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 16 2008, 08:52 PM~10434807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a tight pic, who took it?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 17 2008, 03:11 PM~10439511
> *thats a tight pic, who took it?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: myspace :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

are you taking your car on sat.?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

are you?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

why are you all rude now? :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 17 2008, 02:21 PM~10440040
> *are you?
> *


yeah

you???????????


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i talked to danni's mom and these are the followin people who sent in a pre reg

cars
miklo
eli
oz
rick
alex

bikes
lamark
cj/marcos
londo
manuel
and triandad(sorry if i messin spelled it)


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

a few throw back pictures.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=344960


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

just got my car back this morning, the paint on the hood isnt even 24 hours old yet and a bird shits on it at work today  just my luck


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://whois.domaintools.com/knightsofpleasure.com


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Congressman Lloyd Doggett (D-Texas) heads up a contingent of low riders from the Knights of Pleasure Car Club as part of the 2005 Mexican Independence Day rally in Austin, Texas, Sept. 17, 2005. 

^^^found it on yahoo^^^


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Manuel Vargas, 12, poses for a portrait with his low rider bicycle at Genie's Car Wash on William Cannon Dr. in Austin, Texas, Feb. 4, 2007. Manuel's father Alex is the President of The Knights of Pleasure Low Rider club. The group holds weekly meetings at the car wash, followed by dinner and then showing off their low rider cars and bicycles in a supermarket parking lot along with other local low rider clubs.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=CwTxzuJozmo&feature=user


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 17 2008, 11:49 AM~10438949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: goin home see yall Sat.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

damn lamark you look young


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

lookin for another fleetwood.....please let me know if you know of any nice ones for sale......thanks....
mike


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 18 2008, 12:56 AM~10443915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


     :barf:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

[/quote]


MAN THAT GIRL IS BAD ...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

>


MAN THAT GIRL IS BAD ... 
[/quote]
i thank she still stays in Klye :biggrin:  See was a bad bitch.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 17 2008, 11:25 PM~10443133
> *damn lamark you look young
> 
> 
> ...


yep a couple of pounds lighter and fully shaved  So what u sayin Rick that i look old now! :angry: I miss her. i only called her once. :uh:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 18 2008, 11:13 AM~10446510
> *yep a couple of pounds lighter and fully shaved   So what u sayin Rick that i look old now! :angry:  I miss her. i only called her once. :uh:
> *


hahaha. YES YOU DO BIG DOG. yes i miss talking to her too.


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 17 2008, 11:44 AM~10438908
> *Nada Just bored as hell here at work... I still need to take you your staple gun!  :roflmao:  what else do you think that I can do for my set up? <SO I CAN BEAT MIkLO!>  :roflmao:  j/k!
> *


hahaha to **** going at it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

What up knights....


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 17 2008, 07:48 PM~10441279
> *
> *


what time yall gonna be out there


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Apr 18 2008, 10:22 PM~10450555
> *what time yall gonna be out there
> *


9


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*THIS SAT.(19th) AT 9 AT THE ADVANCED AUTO PARTS ON 7TH ST. AND PLEASANT VALLEY*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 18 2008, 07:57 PM~10449492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 18 2008, 09:44 PM~10450730
> *
> *


Damn that sux


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey alex are you guys still having your meeting on sat


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 18 2008, 11:42 PM~10451163
> *Hey alex are you guys still having your meeting on sat
> *


:no: :no: :no: car wash


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 17 2008, 11:40 PM~10443771
> *HERE IS YOUR STAGING / MOVE-IN INFORMATION:
> Staging (the line) will be formed in PARKING LOT “E” (we expect to have staff there by 2am - with registration up and running by 6am).  You must line-up and check-in there before entering the facility.
> 
> ...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

oh ok sooo any plans after the wash?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Probably work on cleaning up my trunk area before next week. :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh k just asking


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

best of luck with the car wash


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 19 2008, 10:23 AM~10453070
> *best of luck with the car wash
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

Go In The Shows/Events Forum And Go Check Out The Topic "Chicano Park Atx Sundays!"..


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 19 2008, 11:31 AM~10453332
> *Go In The Shows/Events Forum And Go Check Out The Topic "Chicano Park Atx Sundays!"..
> *


NO!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 19 2008, 10:50 AM~10453435
> *NO!
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 15 2008, 12:49 PM~10421823
> *:yes:  :yes:
> 
> *


:tears: :tears: i was hoping to see the whole truck


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Those pics came out good :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

yea what he said :biggrin: ^^^


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 20 2008, 08:27 AM~10458648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 20 2008, 08:27 AM~10458648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  we need to do that more often


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0 you can see my shock hanging down.............ghetto :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

how's the trunk comin?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 20 2008, 01:00 PM~10459996
> *:0 you can see my shock hanging down.............ghetto :roflmao:
> *


*LOOKING GOOD ON 13s !!*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 20 2008, 01:59 PM~10459991
> * we need to do that more often
> *


 yea we do.......it was a hot pretty day :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

this would have came in handy


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 20 2008, 01:48 PM~10460244
> *LOOKING GOOD ON 13s !!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Helloooo everybody!!!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

what the hell? i wasnt at that show :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

where's everyone at? yall better not be cruisin without me.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 20 2008, 04:50 PM~10460840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

coming soon to dallas texas


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 








"what happend"


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey alex run over any hoe's today? :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: goin home


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 20 2008, 10:44 PM~10463196
> *hey alex run over any hoe's today? :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGzVXc6J3QI :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 20 2008, 08:58 PM~10463339
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGzVXc6J3QI :biggrin:
> *


 :0 uh oh i see you ending the commercial


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

anyone of you coming to houston right after austin?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 20 2008, 11:04 PM~10463418
> *anyone of you coming to houston right after austin?
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 20 2008, 10:05 PM~10463437
> *
> *


right after the show may 4th


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

damn I wonder where he got that sign from. I should have put my number down instead of chop 73.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

4 a show ?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

no just to come. i need someone to bring me something from there


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 20 2008, 11:08 PM~10463465
> *damn I wonder where he got that sign from.  I should have put my number down instead of chop 73.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanks bigdog


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 20 2008, 11:10 PM~10463502
> *no just to come. i need someone to bring me something from there
> *


:no: :no: you should ask in the cinco de mayo topic in the show and events forum


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 20 2008, 10:58 PM~10463339
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGzVXc6J3QI :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 20 2008, 09:57 PM~10463319
> *:no:  :no:  :no:
> *


oh k just thought I'd asked :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 20 2008, 03:46 PM~10460236
> *how's the trunk comin?
> *


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

sup punk, i mean pink....lol

man ur too old to be up late


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 20 2008, 10:27 AM~10458648
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 20 2008, 10:27 AM~10458648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn our cars looks good on the road :biggrin: Check out the CUTTY


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

5 more days hno: hno:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

5 more days hno: hno:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

5 more days hno: hno:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

*HERE IS YOUR STAGING / MOVE-IN INFORMATION:*
Staging (the line) will be formed in PARKING LOT “E” (we expect to have staff there by 2am - with registration up and running by 6am). You must line-up and check-in there before entering the facility.

Setup for pre-registered entrants is Saturday, April 26th, from 8am to 5pm
(PRE-REGISTERED SPACES WILL ONLY BE HELD UNTIL 3pm)
At 4pm, non pre-registered entrants will fill any remaining spots in the facility. 

ALL ENTRIES WILL BE JUDGED SATURDAY NIGHT

All trailers may park for free in the grassy lot near the ramp into the Convention Center

Electricity will cost $100. If you are going to purchase electricity, please contact me asap at 832.368.5116

Please remember to have less than a ¼ tank of gas, to disconnect your batteries, and tape your gas cap at the show. These are fire marshal regulations and failure to comply may result in a ticket or removal from the event.

When entering the show on Sunday, car owners’ with wristbands will enter through the front doors (section “C”).
If you enter here you will not wait in the lines with the general public.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 21 2008, 11:04 AM~10465827
> *5 more days hno:  hno:
> *


 :0 :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Apr 21 2008, 12:20 AM~10464149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who's car?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: :tears:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=344960


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 21 2008, 02:09 PM~10467790
> *
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i need to start wearing a hat from now on at our car wash's i have blisters all on the top of my head :thumbsdown:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 21 2008, 03:42 PM~10468011
> *i need to start wearing a hat from now on at our car wash's i have blisters all on the top of my head :thumbsdown:
> *


hey Miklo did you get spanked on sat nite :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 21 2008, 03:42 PM~10468011
> *i need to start wearing a hat from now on at our car wash's i have blisters all on the top of my head :thumbsdown:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

almost, but i talked my way out of it :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 21 2008, 04:42 PM~10468011
> *i need to start wearing a hat from now on at our car wash's i have blisters all on the top of my head :thumbsdown:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i hope we have a great weekend this coming weekend


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 21 2008, 04:56 PM~10468997
> *i hope we have a great weekend this coming weekend
> *


 :thumbsup: we will


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 21 2008, 03:30 PM~10468363
> *almost, but i talked my way out of it :biggrin:
> *


what happend


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 21 2008, 05:03 PM~10469036
> *what happend
> *


i got introuble for staying at Alex's too late :biggrin:


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

well mijo serves you right..........lol

j/k


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Quote of the week: 

Alex- "WELL F*CK YOU TOO THEN, F*CKIN PIGS!"...begins riding off 

Miklo- "YEAH, WHAT HE SAID! Alex, ALEX WAIT! OH SH*T!"...begins running off


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 21 2008, 06:49 PM~10469378
> *Quote of the week:
> 
> Alex- "WELL F*CK YOU TOO THEN, F*CKIN PIGS!"...begins riding off
> ...


alex needs to turn the apeed down on the wheel chair I'd couldn't keep up :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 21 2008, 04:30 PM~10468363
> *almost, but i talked my way out of it :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up rocky


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 21 2008, 07:49 PM~10469378
> *Quote of the week:
> 
> Alex- "WELL F*CK YOU TOO THEN, F*CKIN PIGS!"...begins riding off
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=87j-h5TOpTM :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: MiKLO


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 22 2008, 12:12 AM~10472158
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=87j-h5TOpTM :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: MiKLO
> *



:biggrin: funny


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

dallas tx here we come


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

sup?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

What up knights :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

What up :wave:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

ok GUYS GOT THE ROOMS FOR VICTORIA! $39.00 BUCKS A POP! :biggrin: now thats WHATS uP!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 22 2008, 10:25 AM~10474674
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yes Sir! We will be stayin at the HAMPTON INN like the one from Houston! :biggrin: And alex are we gona want STREETSEEN MAG. to come to our show?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 22 2008, 11:33 AM~10474757
> *Yes Sir! We will be stayin at the HAMPTON INN like the one from Houston!  :biggrin: And alex are we gona want STREETSEEN MAG. to come to our show?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 22 2008, 10:21 AM~10474631
> *ok GUYS GOT THE ROOMS FOR VICTORIA! $39.00 BUCKS A POP!  :biggrin:  now thats WHATS uP!
> *



am on that list E


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 20 2008, 10:58 PM~10463339
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGzVXc6J3QI :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 22 2008, 10:34 AM~10474768
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: 10-4 BOSS ill set it up! :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey guys what up


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 22 2008, 11:45 AM~10474895
> *hey guys what up
> *


what up


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 22 2008, 10:45 AM~10474895
> *hey guys what up
> *


Whats Up? Yall still need a room in Victoria?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 22 2008, 09:13 AM~10473807
> *dallas tx here we come
> *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27+Apr 22 2008, 10:36 AM~10474786-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 22 2008, 10:59 AM~10475039
> *Whats Up? Yall still need a room in Victoria?
> *



u cant read? :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 21 2008, 10:08 PM~10472107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that you?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 21 2008, 10:12 PM~10472158
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=87j-h5TOpTM :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: MiKLO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 22 2008, 11:07 AM~10475122
> *u cant read?  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 22 2008, 12:24 PM~10475335
> *is that you?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 22 2008, 11:28 AM~10475379
> *
> *


about the room foo...nevermind....we need a room if its cool :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 22 2008, 11:36 AM~10475500
> *about the room foo...nevermind....we need a room if its cool :biggrin:
> *


WHO IS THIS???


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 22 2008, 11:37 AM~10475520
> *WHO IS THIS???
> *



:uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 22 2008, 12:37 PM~10475520
> *WHO IS THIS???
> *


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Who gave this guy a LayitLow account?^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 22 2008, 12:43 PM~10475604
> *Who gave this guy a LayitLow account?^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 22 2008, 11:43 AM~10475596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: Oh mah bad yea i got yall a room dawg! :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 22 2008, 11:51 AM~10475701
> *:roflmao: Oh mah bad yea i got yall a room dawg!  :roflmao:
> *



:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

do u guys have entry forms to the kop show


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 22 2008, 01:24 PM~10476107
> *do u guys have entry forms  to the kop show
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 22 2008, 12:37 PM~10475520
> *WHO IS THIS???
> *











*knightsgirl19*


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

yo FATASS just to put faces and cars to names ... 

















we met this weekend you washed my truck :biggrin: now it needs waxing truth be told it needs a whole lot of sshhhttuffff....  now ya know don't forget


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

good 1^^^^^just for the tonto's


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

we met this weekend you washed my truck :biggrin: now it needs waxing truth be told it needs a whole lot of sshhhttuffff....  now ya know don't forget 
[/quote]

:roflmao: Yea man whats uP dawg? Man im still geting to know all tha people that know the KNIGHTS and shit! But yea man thats a tight ass SS you got man... What chu think of mine? :biggrin: lol its still in tha works...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

miklo is autistic :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

its a ford :thumbsdown: :uh: 

just kidding lil vato :biggrin: it looks good I did'nt get to really sheck it out at the wash but I will hopefully get to ck it out at the park or even better if I get to go to the Victoria show !!!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Apr 22 2008, 01:14 PM~10476505
> *its a ford  :thumbsdown:  :uh:
> 
> just kidding lil vato  :biggrin:  it looks good I did'nt get to really sheck it out at the wash but I will hopefully get to ck it out at the park or even better if I get to go to the Victoria show !!!
> *


 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 22 2008, 02:13 PM~10476501
> *miklo is autistic :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Apr 22 2008, 01:14 PM~10476505
> *its a ford   :thumbsdown:  :uh:
> 
> just kidding lil vato  :biggrin:  it looks good I did'nt get to really sheck it out at the wash but I will hopefully get to ck it out at the park or even better if I get to go to the Victoria show !!!
> *


 :barf: CHEVY :roflmao: 

Yea man go check it out on my myspace if you get a chance. And you can catch me at the park on sunday after noon every weekend! And we gona be in tha house in VICTORIA FoSho and if you go and need a room let me know, I GOT THA HOOK UP! SO HOLLA IF YOU HEAR ME! :roflmao: j/k~! but that is if your gona be staying there like we are! :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 22 2008, 12:13 PM~10476501
> *miklo is autistic :biggrin:
> *


yep, that means im from Austin right? :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> :barf: CHEVY :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 22 2008, 01:23 PM~10476595
> *yep, that means im from Austin right? :biggrin:
> *



only in ur head :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 22 2008, 02:29 PM~10476652
> *only in ur head :uh:  :biggrin:
> *





> *i have blisters all on the top of my head*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

FATASS

did u get a box


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 22 2008, 01:38 PM~10476724
> *FATASS
> 
> did u get a box
> *


Naw not yet is ya homeboy down for buildin one today?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 22 2008, 01:42 PM~10476746
> *Naw not yet is ya homeboy down for buildin one today?
> *



dont know?

when the $$ comes the box will be built.....whenever ya know
hes cool whenever ya ready :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 22 2008, 01:54 PM~10476841
> *dont know?
> 
> when the $$ comes the box will be built.....whenever ya know
> ...


Ight Coo I let you know!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 22 2008, 02:09 PM~10476963
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats in yo Face :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

HERE ELIGH :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Apr 22 2008, 12:14 PM~10476505
> *its a ford  :thumbsdown:  :uh:
> 
> just kidding lil vato  :biggrin:  it looks good I did'nt get to really sheck it out at the wash but I will hopefully get to ck it out at the park or even better if I get to go to the Victoria show !!!
> *


lol lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: its a fuckin ford lets c how manny peeps in here have a ford


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 22 2008, 10:43 AM~10475604
> *Who gave this guy a LayitLow account?^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> *


ok if u call ur self fatass they just feel sorry for u :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 22 2008, 02:38 PM~10477700
> *HERE ELIGH :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


a miklo did u get drunk that day who gave u all them shots


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 22 2008, 03:02 PM~10477830
> *a miklo did u get drunk that day who gave u all them shots
> *


 :biggrin: the guy about 3 heads over on the right


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Everybody that got evileyed by their girl that night because of miklo's cousin raise yo hand :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 22 2008, 05:27 PM~10478071
> *Everybody that got evileyed by their girl that night because of miklo's cousin raise yo hand :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 22 2008, 03:27 PM~10478071
> *Everybody that got evileyed by their girl that night because of miklo's cousin raise yo hand :wave:
> *


 :wave: even i did :dunno:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 22 2008, 03:38 PM~10477700
> *HERE ELIGH :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



NICE


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

WHERE are we meeting at friday


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 22 2008, 05:01 PM~10478808
> *WHERE are we meeting at friday
> *


The Walmart on 183


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 22 2008, 06:11 PM~10478914
> *The Walmart on 183
> *



cool what time


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

not sure you might want to call Eligh because theyre just meeting as soon as he gets out of work, which i think is 7:00p


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 22 2008, 06:28 PM~10479068
> *not sure you might want to call Eligh because theyre just meeting as soon as he gets out of work, which i think is 7:00p
> *




damn that early


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

has any body heard this cd?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 22 2008, 05:32 PM~10479107
> *damn that early
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: goin home


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 22 2008, 06:33 PM~10479115
> *has any body heard this cd?
> 
> 
> ...


ask frosty


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 22 2008, 03:27 PM~10478071
> *Everybody that got evileyed by their girl that night because of miklo's cousin raise yo hand :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 22 2008, 08:19 PM~10480027
> *ask frosty
> *



who wants a copy that is what i mean


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 22 2008, 09:34 PM~10480819
> *who wants a copy that is what i mean
> *


I do


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 22 2008, 07:25 PM~10479035
> *cool what time
> *


9


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 22 2008, 09:57 PM~10481082
> *I do
> *



cool. i will hook you up


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 22 2008, 10:17 PM~10481296
> *9
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 20 2008, 11:46 PM~10463900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:0 done? Nice :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 22 2008, 10:20 PM~10481324
> *cool. i will hook you up
> *



Anna said thanks but I'm logged in now....so thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 22 2008, 11:39 PM~10481520
> *:0 done?  Nice :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :no:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

MY BIKE TIRES ARE LOW  :uh:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Whats Up KNIGHTS? :wave:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 22 2008, 05:27 PM~10478071
> *Everybody that got evileyed by their girl that night because of miklo's cousin raise yo hand :wave:
> *



any pics :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 22 2008, 09:30 PM~10481430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


need to fix da leeks bro other then that looks good


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 23 2008, 01:29 AM~10482846
> *MY BIKE TIRES ARE LOW   :uh:
> *


mine are always low


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 22 2008, 03:27 PM~10478071
> *Everybody that got evileyed by their girl that night because of miklo's cousin raise yo hand :wave:
> *


alex did as soon as she grabed his butt lol iyiyiyiyiyiyiyiy iyiyiyiyiyi


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Sup alex? :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 23 2008, 08:03 AM~10483250
> *need to fix da leeks bro other then that looks good
> *










:yessad: :yessad:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 23 2008, 09:33 AM~10484055
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


What are ya doing BOSS MAN!? Im real hard at work! Cant you tell? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

did yall get the trunk finshed!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:no: :no: :no:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

hey alex is the car at your house?


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 23 2008, 09:48 AM~10484148
> *:no:  :no:  :no:
> *


Do you need some help, I know i may not be much of a help but ill do what i can! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 23 2008, 10:50 AM~10484161
> *hey alex is the car at your house?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Apr 23 2008, 06:44 AM~10483197
> *any pics  :biggrin:
> *


noooooo!!! :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :burn:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 23 2008, 01:17 PM~10485230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


has it come n yet?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 23 2008, 01:25 PM~10485278
> *has it come n yet?
> *


Thursday :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Alex have you listen to your system with the new boxes?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

4 MORE DAYS!!!!!!!!!!! :0 hno: hno: :around: :around:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 23 2008, 11:45 AM~10485436
> *4 MORE DAYS!!!!!!!!!!! :0  hno:  hno:  :around:  :around:
> *


x2


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 23 2008, 11:45 AM~10484563
> *noooooo!!!  :angry:
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 23 2008, 01:37 PM~10485362
> *Alex have you listen to your system with the new boxes?
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

its gonna sound a whole lot better


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 23 2008, 06:03 AM~10483250
> *need to fix da leeks bro other then that looks good
> *


hows your donk coming along?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

looks good alex :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:around:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*ANYONE KNOW WERE JESSE JAMES SPEED SHOP IS AT HERE IN AUSTIN ??*


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 23 2008, 08:54 PM~10488990
> *ANYONE KNOW WERE JESSE JAMES SPEED SHOP IS AT HERE IN AUSTIN ??
> *


Austin speed shop on South Lamar,he has a new mag you can get @ walmart that looks and feels like primer


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 23 2008, 08:36 PM~10489347
> *Austin speed shop on South Lamar,he has a new mag you can get @ walmart that looks and feels like primer
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:cheesy: 

Flyer looks good


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* Victoria, TX - May 18th, Victoria Custom Auto Show*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Rocky's not going


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USTX0058_f.html :angry: :angry:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Somebody print me out a entry form for victoria please :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*JOE call me*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 24 2008, 01:47 PM~10493686
> *Somebody print me out a entry form for victoria please :uh:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 20 2008, 03:46 PM~10460236
> *how's the trunk comin?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 24 2008, 12:14 PM~10493902
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


all done???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USTX0327.html


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 24 2008, 04:23 PM~10494847
> *http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USTX0327.html
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 24 2008, 02:40 PM~10494954
> *:angry:  :angry:
> *


thats how it allways is though huh?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

did we get some flyers printed up for this show?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 24 2008, 03:46 PM~10495010
> *did we get some flyers printed up for this show?
> *


yes i did


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 24 2008, 09:44 AM~10492416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i got the forms for this show


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

How much for the Victoria show if you don't pre-reg??????


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 24 2008, 03:39 PM~10495330
> *yes i did
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://video.aol.com/video-detail/raw-vide...exas/2179093638


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z30zyMHEFyM


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: ^^^^^^^^


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 24 2008, 07:39 PM~10496103
> *How much for the Victoria show if you don't pre-reg??????
> *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 24 2008, 09:46 PM~10497828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet thanx......:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 24 2008, 11:11 PM~10498017
> *Slight change of plans.  The lot has changed to LOT C for staging.  That means, line up at C.....not E.
> 
> I would say the doors will open to move-out around 6:30...Show ends at 6, but it will probably take about 30 minutes to clear building....also trophy presentation will be around 5:30....
> ...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

My CUTTY at work yesterday! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey alex did mona get anna's txt yesterday?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 25 2008, 09:32 AM~10500931
> *Don't get there too early, cars can't get there until 4am....the lot will only hold about 150 cars (I think it's the one between Lamar and Griffin)....we strongly recommend coming at different times.  If you pre-registered your spot is already there...so you don't have to rush to line-up.  Just be there by 3pm....you loose your space if you are not there by then!
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 25 2008, 10:56 AM~10501046
> *Hey alex did mona get anna's txt yesterday?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Yo whats up KNIGHTS? Yall ready or what? Man im fuckin stuck here at work when I could be cleanin out my car and getin ready for tha trip... :angry:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 25 2008, 11:37 AM~10501316
> *Yo whats up KNIGHTS? Yall ready or what? Man im fuckin stuck here at work when I could be cleanin out my car and getin ready for tha trip...  :angry:
> *


 :yes: :no: :yessad: :yes: :no:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

Yo good luck KOP .. give em hell


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Alex looks like rain bout the time ya'll take off....I have a extra car cover u can take if u wanna meet in gtown or round rock on ur way through to dallas....


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Apr 25 2008, 12:08 PM~10501862
> *Yo good luck KOP .. give em hell
> *


thankx! And trust me we will! :guns: 

:roflmao:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

alex can we put the KNIGHTS on the trailer?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 25 2008, 02:07 PM~10502183
> *alex can we put the KNIGHTS on the trailer?
> *


If there is room yeah, but we're putting my wheelchair on the trailer with the car.


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 25 2008, 01:09 PM~10502204
> *If there is room yeah, but we're putting my wheelchair on the trailer with the car.
> *


 :0 ok cause if not I may not be able to take them cause my brother homgirl and lisa are going in larrys car and i have to carry my set up in my car...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 25 2008, 01:13 PM~10502225
> *:0 ok cause if not I may not be able to take them cause my brother homgirl and lisa are going in larrys car and i have to carry my set up in my car...
> *



Pay 4 gas and a room for me and anna and we'll take them in my car :biggrin: 

Anyway have a good safe time Knights


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

take lots of pics guys......be carefull.....I'll pray for a safe and return trip for u guys


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Big J, Finally did the conversion on the Cutty from r-12 to r-134 Check out the thermostat reading,gonna be a cold summer! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Apr 26 2008, 06:18 PM~10510710
> *Big J, Finally did the conversion on the Cutty from r-12 to r-134 Check out the thermostat reading,gonna be a cold summer! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: ............. :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 25 2008, 09:01 PM~10504920
> *take lots of pics guys......be carefull.....I'll pray for a safe and return trip for u guys
> *



hey i seen you at the carshow yesterday in Jarrell and i bet you didnt even know it was me :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

u were wearing an orange shirt right


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 27 2008, 04:39 PM~10515216
> *u were wearing an orange shirt right
> *



yep yep... that was me. i seen ur bike first and i thought it was yours then i seen yall sittin on thoses chairs. then later on i looked again and yall werent there anymore. damn iam sunburned bad from being out there but it was an ight show. ill be at the austin show this sunday at the expo. got one show to go to in waco on saturday and then to austin the next day. you gonna show at the austin show?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

real good show


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

love this pic


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Looking good guys....how did everybody place?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 28 2008, 12:54 AM~10519134
> *yep yep... that was me.  i seen ur bike first and i thought it was yours then i seen yall sittin on thoses chairs.  then later on i looked again and yall werent there anymore. damn iam sunburned bad from being out there but it was an ight show.  ill be at the austin show this sunday at the expo.  got one show to go to in waco on saturday and then to austin the next day.  you gonna show at the austin show?
> *



It was hot and unique27 and I were burnt too so we left....Austin is up in the air we didn't plan to show this bike that much anymore cause I am building a new 1 but who knows we might out there....


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

img]http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee273/rick_478/979%20the%20beat%20show/DSC01057.jpg[/img]









IM SOOOOO HUE HAFF :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

alex I know u got some pics....:biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 28 2008, 10:05 AM~10520455
> *alex I know u got some pics....:biggrin:
> *



:wave: :wave: 

Post up your pictures of Wild Thing in pieces...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 28 2008, 11:28 AM~10520631
> *:wave:  :wave:
> 
> Post up your pictures of Wild Thing in pieces...
> *


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

how did you guys do KOP?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 28 2008, 12:22 PM~10521139
> *how did you guys do KOP?
> *


Alex-1st
Lamark-1st
Rick-2nd
Eligh-2nd
Miklo- 3rd in mild
Manuel-2nd
Trini-1st
Christina-3rd
Squid-1st
CJ / Marcus-2nd
Specialty Awards
Lamark 3rd Best Bike Overall
Miklo-TTT Award for LIL
Alex-Recognized by the WEGO tour
:dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2008, 10:31 AM~10521225
> *Alex-1st
> Lamark-1st
> Rick-2nd
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 28 2008, 09:05 AM~10520455
> *alex I know u got some pics....:biggrin:
> *


x2 :nicoderm:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2008, 12:31 PM~10521225
> *Alex-1st
> Lamark-1st
> Rick-2nd
> ...



are you for real !!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i dont know how it happend, it just did.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Apr 28 2008, 12:37 PM~10521295
> *are you for real !!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

looking good knights......:thumbsup:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

THATS TOO FUNNY DID HE GET A TROPHY OR JUST RECOGNITION ?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> *QUOTE(knightsgirl19 @ Apr 28 2008, 09:05 AM) *
> alex I know u got some pics....biggrin.gif
> 
> x2 nicoderm.gif*


I'm waiting on photobucket it's slow today. :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Apr 28 2008, 12:42 PM~10521332
> *THATS TOO FUNNY DID HE GET A TROPHY OR JUST RECOGNITION ?
> *


He got a plaque with a big o TTT on it. :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2008, 10:43 AM~10521335
> *I'm waiting on photobucket it's slow today. :angry:
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

got these from another topic


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

is this the Salena"s" car or what? i swear it is


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.phaylanx.net/Galleries/97.9/dabeat.htm


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

this corvair was tight


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2008, 11:31 AM~10521225
> *Alex-1st
> Lamark-1st
> Rick-2nd IN STREET. NOT MILD
> ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

HOP AT LADY LUCK

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4DhwPX-0QE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIyBZ2RUhH8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88G4zJNy4hM


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Apr 26 2008, 06:18 PM~10510710
> *Big J, Finally did the conversion on the Cutty from r-12 to r-134 Check out the thermostat reading,gonna be a cold summer! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Lucky.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*FREE DRINKS AT HAPPY HOUR!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

nice pics alex


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=wrOiKsaMu1I&feature=related
http://youtube.com/watch?v=7k1DYn_jLNI&feature=related
http://youtube.com/watch?v=pupxkJ9lZa4&feature=related


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2008, 02:46 PM~10522531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

do yall want to meet up at the tiger mart on Layola sunday morning?

we should take a cruise to the park after the show


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 28 2008, 02:54 PM~10522583
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=wrOiKsaMu1I&feature=related
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=7k1DYn_jLNI&feature=related
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=pupxkJ9lZa4&feature=related
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THEY ARE CALLED COMMERCIALS :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2008, 01:02 PM~10522658
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THEY ARE CALLED COMMERCIALS :uh:
> *


no way :0 :biggrin: 

i didnt mean to put that smiley


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 28 2008, 03:03 PM~10522679
> *no way :0  :biggrin:
> 
> i didnt mean to put that smiley
> *


 :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 28 2008, 12:58 PM~10522621
> *do yall want to meet up at the tiger mart on Layola sunday morning?
> 
> we should take a cruise to the park after the show
> *


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2008, 11:22 AM~10521132
> *
> 
> *


No, the other pictures... from this weekend, she took pictures of the actual truck half covered and torn apart... Gold pieces sittin on the shelf getting dusty..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88G4zJNy4hM


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

HEY ELIGH WAS THIS THE CAR IN YOUR CLASS???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

DA_SQUID, wheres the pics?


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

k.o.p looking real good!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Apr 26 2008, 06:18 PM~10510710
> *Big J, Finally did the conversion on the Cutty from r-12 to r-134 Check out the thermostat reading,gonna be a cold summer! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


what would he charge for that?, i want to get mine done soon


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Apr 28 2008, 04:52 PM~10523811
> *k.o.p looking real good!!
> *


THANKS BRO WE TRY


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Asking $85 Dollars.
If anybody else wants it and nobody buys it in Austin you get it for the same price plus you pay shipping.only serious buyers please 












> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Apr 28 2008, 03:35 PM~10523009
> *SOLD TO K.O.P. Pres See you Sunday Brother
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

unique27, thanks for looking out for us on that weather


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 28 2008, 05:06 PM~10523948
> *unique27, thanks for looking out for us on that weather
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 28 2008, 04:53 PM~10523824
> *what would he charge for that?, i want to get mine done soon
> *


Miklo,If you want it done right,my opinon is to get everything new.From compresser,condenser,orfice tube,accumulator,retro-fit kit is your car r-12 or r-134?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2008, 04:00 PM~10523896
> *Asking $85 Dollars.
> If anybody else wants it and nobody buys it in Austin you get it for the same price plus you pay shipping.only serious buyers please
> 
> ...




nice


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 28 2008, 04:06 PM~10523948
> *unique27, thanks for looking out for us on that weather
> *



no worries...mate


sorry bout the pedal car post thought it was 4 sale..... :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Apr 28 2008, 03:07 PM~10523960
> *Miklo,If you want it done right,my opinon is to get everything new.From compresser,condenser,orfice tube,accumulator,retro-fit kit is your car r-12 or r-134?
> *


12


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

I'll pm you the price becouse if I post what he charged me,He will have a line around his house,but he won't do it unless you buy everything new.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

are we meeting up at 183 and layola on sunday???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Apr 28 2008, 03:31 PM~10524175
> *I'll pm you the price becouse if I post what he charged me,He will have a line around his house,but he won't do it unless you buy everything new.
> *


 :thumbsup: sounds good


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 28 2008, 03:27 PM~10523594
> *DA_SQUID, wheres the pics?
> *


in the camera :0 

here was a couple......replying in dubs and above


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

WHAT THA DAM DEAL EVERYBODY!???...........WHAT'Z NEW?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 28 2008, 04:55 PM~10525010
> *WE WILL BE CRUISING AT CHICANO PARK AFTER THE SHOW ON SUNDAY IF ANYONE IS INTERSTED
> *


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

pork...has momma popped?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

more Lady Luck hop

View My Video


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 28 2008, 05:29 PM~10525275
> *more Lady Luck hop
> 
> View My Video
> *


they were saying that this Linc. has a 4 cylinder engine in it :0


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

post whores raise yo hand...
miklo I said raise it.....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 28 2008, 02:14 PM~10522789
> *No, the other pictures...  from this weekend, she took pictures of the actual truck  half covered and torn apart... Gold pieces sittin on the shelf getting dusty..
> *


well there's some issues as far as posting my computer is broken, can't post @ wrk, plus i don't want wildthing2000 to get if i do.........:uhthat was a lot of typing :biggrin


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up psst?


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 28 2008, 06:16 PM~10525193
> *pork...has momma popped?
> *



Well sorry for the late notice, our daughter was born Friday afternoon @ 15:42.
She was 6 lbs 12 oz and 21 in long

Here she is for you guys to see, Aubrey Lauren Ojeda, my little princess.


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

If you have my myspace, their are more pics there.


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 28 2008, 07:48 PM~10525447
> *they were saying that this Linc. has a 4 cylinder engine in it :0
> *


 :uh: why?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Apr 28 2008, 08:16 PM~10526388
> *Well sorry for the late notice, our daughter was born Friday afternoon @ 15:42.
> She was 6 lbs 12 oz and 21 in long
> 
> ...



congrats :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Apr 28 2008, 08:16 PM~10526388
> *Well sorry for the late notice, our daughter was born Friday afternoon @ 15:42.
> She was 6 lbs 12 oz and 21 in long
> 
> ...


Congrats bro. Mija is beautiful


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO+Apr 28 2008, 05:29 PM~10525275-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*IT MIGHT NOT HAVE A 4 CYLINDER BUT IT HAS A GANG OF WEIGHT !! YOU HEAR THAT POPPING ??*


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up alex nice peddle car


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*"MEXICAN WORD" OF THE DAY
"JULY"
YOU TOLD ME YOU WERE GOING TO THE STORE AND "JULY" TO ME !!*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 28 2008, 10:31 PM~10527334
> *whats up alex nice peddle car
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 28 2008, 10:35 PM~10527382
> *"MEXICAN WORD" OF THE DAY
> "JULY"
> YOU TOLD ME YOU WERE GOING TO THE STORE AND "JULY" TO ME !!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*"MEXICAN WORD" OF THE DAY 
"MUSHROOM"
THERE WERE 4 OF US ALREADY IN THE CAR SO THERE'S NOT "MUSHROOM" FOR EVERYONE ELSE !!*


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

mexican word of the day

Nissan 

I was having sex on the floor with my ruca and i burn my nissan the carpet


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*"MEXICAN WORD" OF THE DAY 
"BRIEF"
MY FRIEND FARTED AND I COULD NOT "BRIEF" *


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 28 2008, 03:09 PM~10523384
> *HEY ELIGH WAS THIS THE CAR IN YOUR CLASS???
> 
> 
> ...


YEA, :biggrin: HE TOOK 3ED!!!!!!!!


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2008, 01:46 PM~10522531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

YO PSSST CONGRATS ON DA BABY :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Apr 28 2008, 09:16 PM~10526388
> *Well sorry for the late notice, our daughter was born Friday afternoon @ 15:42.
> She was 6 lbs 12 oz and 21 in long
> 
> ...



*CONGRATS HOMIE!!*


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Apr 28 2008, 09:16 PM~10526388
> *Well sorry for the late notice, our daughter was born Friday afternoon @ 15:42.
> She was 6 lbs 12 oz and 21 in long
> 
> ...



*CONGRATS HOMIE!!*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

alex whos peddle car is that? I WANT IT!!!!!


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

alex whos peddle car is that? I WANT IT!!!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

http://nmeimage.com/imgs/Carshows/Albums/A...4_2008wwt02.jpg[/img]


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 29 2008, 11:45 AM~10530859
> *alex whos peddle car is that? I WANT IT!!!!!
> *


73monte :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 29 2008, 10:50 AM~10530905
> *73monte :biggrin:
> *


Do you still have it? If so I want it! well i dont larry does... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 29 2008, 11:52 AM~10530923
> *Do you still have it? If so I want it! well i dont larry does...  :biggrin:
> *


*SOLD* </span>TO *<span style=\'color:blue\'>K.O.P. Pres* See you Sunday Brother


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

i saw it 1st....well after alex at least


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 28 2008, 07:38 PM~10526694
> *congrats  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Apr 28 2008, 07:22 PM~10526458
> *:uh: why?
> *


so it will get up, and still be legit at the shows (so it wont be put in radical)


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 29 2008, 11:57 AM~10531550
> *so it will get up, and still be legit at the shows (so it wont be put in radical)
> *


or just plain and simple (less weight)


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 29 2008, 11:11 AM~10531697
> *or just plain and simple (less weight)
> *


no.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 29 2008, 07:01 AM~10529925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 29 2008, 01:12 PM~10531715
> *no.
> *


 :twak:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 29 2008, 12:12 PM~10531715
> *no.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 29 2008, 01:14 PM~10531736
> *
> *


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

S. A .K . :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 29 2008, 11:18 AM~10531783
> *:uh:
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 29 2008, 02:23 PM~10532874
> *
> 
> 
> ...



in yo booty


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 29 2008, 10:50 AM~10530905
> *73monte :biggrin:
> *



Here's a good website for replacement parts and accessories for the Pedal Car

http://www.speedwaymotors.com/m/537_Pedal-...tion-Parts.html


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 29 2008, 01:38 PM~10533000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

throwback quote:


> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 12 2007, 06:13 AM~7459959
> *now ur a post whore...welcome to LIL...bout time :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

video games are gay..ok its cuz I don't have time to play them


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Apr 29 2008, 08:16 PM~10534973
> *video games are gay..ok its cuz I don't have time to play them
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 29 2008, 05:22 PM~10534225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


was going to buy it on 360 but it is 89.00$


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

check out the clear wammy tank :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

my new stans i made for the bike


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 28 2008, 02:48 PM~10522537
> *nice pics alex
> *



sorry i made you drop your brownie or chocolate cake whatever that was you was eating :biggrin: next time i wont look so hard :nono:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 29 2008, 10:28 PM~10537390
> *sorry i made you drop your brownie or chocolate cake whatever that was you was eating  :biggrin:  next time i wont look so hard  :nono:
> *


it was a brownie and it was good..... that's why we left I was sad(that was a good brownie,it brought me happines and now it's gone :biggrin


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 30 2008, 12:31 AM~10538122
> *it was a brownie and it was good..... that's why we left I was sad(that was a good brownie,it brought me happines and now it's gone :biggrin
> *



i bet one of them horses ate it. thats why they was shittin all over the place. i seen some poor lady walkin around scooping all that shit up


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 12 2008, 10:03 AM~10150181
> *I know you want the standings....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Guys have the new standings come out yet? And are we movein in on sat. or sun.???????


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 30 2008, 09:59 AM~10540564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN IT!!!! ME AND RICK ARE TIED FOR 2nd PLACE!!! :angry: IM COMEIN FOR YA CAR RICK!!! :roflmao: IM bring THAT 1st PLACE home with me THIS YEAR!!! :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 30 2008, 11:02 AM~10541125
> *DAMN IT!!!!  ME AND RICK ARE TIED FOR 2nd PLACE!!! :angry:  IM COMEIN FOR YA CAR RICK!!!  :roflmao:  IM bring THAT 1st PLACE home with me THIS YEAR!!!  :biggrin:
> *



bring it


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 30 2008, 11:53 AM~10541060
> *Guys have the new standings come out yet? And are we movein in on sat. or sun.???????
> *


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 30 2008, 11:06 AM~10541180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i cant see pics on my commputer at work?


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 30 2008, 11:03 AM~10541135
> *bring it
> *


 :guns:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

why are we movein in on sunday dont they judge on sat night???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

new standings


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 30 2008, 10:02 AM~10541125
> *DAMN IT!!!!  ME AND RICK ARE TIED FOR 2nd PLACE!!! :angry:  IM COMEIN FOR YA CAR RICK!!!  :roflmao:  IM bring THAT 1st PLACE home with me THIS YEAR!!!  :biggrin:
> *


it dont matter who brings it home as long as its some 1 from kop thats all that matters way to go night keep up the good work


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 30 2008, 10:21 AM~10541337
> *why are we movein in on sunday dont they judge on sat night???
> *


no. they judge at the show on sun.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 30 2008, 10:24 AM~10541368
> *it dont matter who brings it home as long as its some 1 from kop thats all that matters way to go night keep up the good work
> *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 30 2008, 10:21 AM~10541337
> *why are we movein in on sunday dont they judge on sat night???
> *


not all shows r the same dumdum


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

keep up the good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 30 2008, 11:24 AM~10541368
> *it dont matter who brings it home as long as its some 1 from kop thats all that matters way to go night keep up the good work
> *


Yea we know that were just bullshitin wit eachother!:roflmao: But yea K.O.P. is doing it big this year and befor the tour is over everyones gona know who we are! :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 30 2008, 11:33 AM~10541428
> *not all shows r the same dumdum
> *


 :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

i know yall r but y even say it i think it would some better if u give him props say somthing like a bro were tie let take over the street class lets knock out first place good luck 


> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 30 2008, 10:02 AM~10541125
> *DAMN IT!!!!  ME AND RICK ARE TIED FOR 2nd PLACE!!! :angry:  IM COMEIN FOR YA CAR RICK!!!  :roflmao:  IM bring THAT 1st PLACE home with me THIS YEAR!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hello everybody


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 30 2008, 10:35 AM~10541437
> *keep up the good work :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 29 2008, 02:38 PM~10533000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I went on street seen and i got a question why did they not put up any pics of our cars?


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 30 2008, 12:22 PM~10541341
> *
> 
> 
> ...





Dammit!! *KNIGHTS* all over it!!! 

WAY TO GO <span style=\'color:blue\'>*K.O.P. *!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

looking good KOP.....:thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 30 2008, 11:56 AM~10542236
> *I went on street seen and i got a question why did they not put up any pics of our cars?
> *


shut up


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

what up flaco :wave: you going to the show on sunday?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

u shut up Miklo lol :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 30 2008, 01:56 PM~10542236
> *I went on street seen and i got a question why did they not put up any pics of our cars?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

STREETSEEN MAGAZINE BOOK 2 WILL BE IN STORES MAY 1ST.

FOR LOCATIONS WHERE YOU CAN PICK UP YOUR *Heatwave Inc. 100 W. Pflugerville Loop Suite 118, Pflugerville, Texas 78660 512-252-0283*</span>


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 30 2008, 12:47 PM~10542542
> * u shut up Miklo lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 28 2008, 04:55 PM~10525010
> *WE WILL BE CRUISING AT CHICANO PARK AFTER THE SHOW ON SUNDAY IF ANYONE IS INTERSTED
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 30 2008, 01:17 PM~10542362
> *shut up
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2008, 02:32 PM~10522357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

family :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 30 2008, 11:56 AM~10542236
> *I went on street seen and i got a question why did they not put up any pics of our cars?
> *


what a dumdum maybe they didnt want to


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

dat nice


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

^^^clean^^^


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

HI ROCO


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Your Tax Rebate: 

The federal government is sending each and everyone of us a $600 rebate. If we spend that money at Wal-Mart, the money will go to China. If we spend it on gasoline it will go to the Arabs. If we purchase a computer it will go to India. If we purchase fruit and vegetables it will go to Mexico, Honduras, and Guatemala. If we purchase a goodcar it will go to Japan. If we purchase useless crap it will go to Taiwan...and none of it will help the American economy. The only way to keep that money here at home is to buy weed, beer, and tattoos, since these are the only products still produced in the USA</
I>. Thank you for your help & please support the US.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 30 2008, 07:14 PM~10546033
> *Your Tax  Rebate:
> 
> The federal government is sending each and everyone of us a $600 rebate. If we spend that money at Wal-Mart, the money will go to  China. If we spend it on gasoline it will go to the Arabs. If we purchase a computer it will go to  India. If we purchase fruit and vegetables it will go to Mexico, Honduras, and Guatemala. If  we purchase a goodcar it will go to Japan. If we purchase useless crap it will go to Taiwan...and none of it will help the American economy. The only way to keep that money here at home is to buy weed, beer, and tattoos, since these are the only products still  produced in the USA</
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA............................YEAH............ :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 30 2008, 07:14 PM~10546033
> *Your Tax  Rebate:
> 
> The federal government is sending each and everyone of us a $600 rebate. If we spend that money at Wal-Mart, the money will go to  China. If we spend it on gasoline it will go to the Arabs. If we purchase a computer it will go to  India. If we purchase fruit and vegetables it will go to Mexico, Honduras, and Guatemala. If  we purchase a goodcar it will go to Japan. If we purchase useless crap it will go to Taiwan...and none of it will help the American economy. The only way to keep that money here at home is to buy weed, beer, and tattoos, since these are the only products still  produced in the USA</
> ...


*CORONA AND BUDWEISER !! *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

I gotta buy me some plants :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ready for this weekend


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 30 2008, 08:35 PM~10547053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !! *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 30 2008, 10:34 PM~10547040
> *ready for this weekend
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 30 2008, 08:34 PM~10547040
> *ready for this weekend
> *


hell yea


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

whats happening this weekend...


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 30 2008, 06:45 PM~10545766
> *HI ROCO
> *


whats up squid how u the models going


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Apr 30 2008, 11:22 PM~10547721
> *whats happening this weekend...
> *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

can some 1 take pics of da car hop 4 me pls


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

new project.. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 30 2008, 11:33 PM~10547832
> *can some 1 take pics of da car hop 4 me pls
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WHATS UP ALEX ANY WORD ON THE GRAND PRIX


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:no: :no:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

SO HOW DOSE UR SYSTEM SOUND NOW


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 30 2008, 11:31 PM~10547817
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:twak: I was joking :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ok


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 30 2008, 11:40 PM~10547901
> *SO HOW DOSE UR SYSTEM SOUND NOW
> *


ok


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

DOSE ANY 1 KNOW HOW MUCH MULLA THEY GIVING AWAY FOR DA HOP


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 1 2008, 12:16 AM~10548261
> *I already know these two decisions will be very unpopular, but here goes:
> 
> 1.) Upon further review, the judging committee determined two bikes to be different frames from the first show to the second, therefore, the points will not be carried over from the first show to the next.
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

2 more days left I hope eveyone is ready......hey alex when ya'll go to Victoria what time r u leaving?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 1 2008, 10:26 AM~10550429
> * 2 more days left I hope eveyone is ready......hey alex when ya'll go to Victoria what time r u leaving?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 30 2008, 11:35 PM~10547862
> *new project.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


BACK IN THA GAME!!! 

Looks good bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

x2


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 30 2008, 09:40 PM~10547901
> *SO HOW DOSE UR SYSTEM SOUND NOW
> *


x2 i forgot listen to it


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:wave: WHATS HOOD PEEPS!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 30 2008, 10:44 PM~10547946
> *DOSE ANY 1 KNOW HOW MUCH MULLA THEY GIVING AWAY FOR DA HOP
> *



200 SINGLE 200 DOUBLE, 2 ENTRIES MAKE A CLASS


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up everyone. any plans for saturday?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 1 2008, 04:15 PM~10553210
> *whats up everyone. any plans for saturday?
> *


working on my car,busted a return hose  :angry:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 1 2008, 03:15 PM~10553210
> *whats up everyone. any plans for saturday?
> *


Hitin up riverside! :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 1 2008, 03:15 PM~10553210
> *whats up everyone. any plans for saturday?
> *



I WANT TO GO TO THE MOVIES. TO SEE IRON MAN


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 1 2008, 04:12 PM~10553586
> *I WANT TO GO TO THE MOVIES. TO SEE IRON MAN
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 1 2008, 04:17 PM~10553605
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i going to go see it too


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

I wanted to take my nehpews but i dont know.


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Guys when and were are we meeting on sunday?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 1 2008, 06:01 PM~10553888
> *i going to go see it too
> *


i'm going tomorrow :tongue:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 1 2008, 05:08 PM~10553932
> *Guys when and were are we meeting on sunday?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :loco:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

is anyone going to go see the new Indiana Jones movie?

im going with my cuz to see it in a couple of weeks, i havent seen the first ones so i have to do that first


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 1 2008, 03:17 PM~10553605
> *:roflmao:
> *


hay FATASS wheres the pics at???


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 1 2008, 05:52 PM~10554248
> *hay FATASS wheres the pics at???
> *


I cant put them on here member I told you :uh: , :roflmao: anyway I can send them to your email or phone if you want, so let me know


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

[email protected]


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

eli what are you doing tomorrow night


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

send them and then ill post em for you


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 1 2008, 06:17 PM~10554407
> *eli what are you doing tomorrow night
> *


Dunno :dunno: yet? Why whats up?


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 1 2008, 06:17 PM~10554408
> *send them and then ill post em for you
> *


OH SHIT :0 i forgot that I took them on the cam. and not my phone and i left it at home :biggrin: but ill bring it to work tomorrow and ill send them then coo?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: FATASS

DAMN IT! :0 I guess im the only dumbass doing pullin a 15hr shift and the only one stuck at work and on the com.  

:roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 1 2008, 08:10 PM~10555306
> *1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: FATASS
> 
> ...



i am stuck at work till 3


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 1 2008, 06:38 PM~10554569
> *Dunno  :dunno: yet? Why whats up?
> *



i am getting off early tomorrow


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 1 2008, 08:18 PM~10555369
> *i am getting off early tomorrow
> *


lets hit up downtown..l. :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 1 2008, 08:18 PM~10555364
> *i am stuck at work till 3
> *


Yea but i been here from 6am this morrning and have to stay untell 11pm tonight and have to be back at 11 :uh:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 1 2008, 08:24 PM~10555419
> *Yea but i been here from 6am this morrning and have to stay untell 11pm tonight and have to be back at 11  :uh:
> *



i feel you.. yesterday i got in at 3:30 and got off at 2:45 am samething tonight.. tonight


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

nice


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i like


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey guys how's wrk going......I just got out.......I'm Free!!!!! (Until tomorrow)


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 1 2008, 08:34 PM~10555524
> *hey guys how's wrk going......I just got out.......I'm Free!!!!! (Until tomorrow)
> *


 :roflmao: its going! :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

:wave: sup rick?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 1 2008, 07:30 PM~10555475
> *nice
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Sup ATX


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 1 2008, 09:16 PM~10555912
> *:wave: sup rick?
> *



bored at work.. i want to go see (-) (-)


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 1 2008, 09:41 PM~10556146
> *bored at work..  i want to go see (-) (-)
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 1 2008, 08:41 PM~10556146
> *bored at work..  i want to go see (-) (-)
> *


*HERE YOU GO RICK !! * :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 1 2008, 09:31 PM~10555485
> *i like
> 
> 
> ...


that white girl has one nice turd cutter :cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*+May 1 2008, 08:55 PM~10556246-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*SHE DOES TO !! *:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 1 2008, 09:55 PM~10556246
> *HERE YOU GO RICK !!   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


can't c it


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 1 2008, 09:55 PM~10556246
> *HERE YOU GO RICK !!   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



what is it what is it


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 1 2008, 09:45 PM~10556188
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19+May 1 2008, 09:09 PM~10556432-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*YOU GUYS AT WORK ?? *:cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 1 2008, 11:09 PM~10556432
> *can't c it
> *


x2 Im at work but I can see anything on my puter


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 1 2008, 08:55 PM~10556246
> *HERE YOU GO RICK !!   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


im at home and i cant c it ither


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 1 2008, 10:55 PM~10556246
> *HERE YOU GO RICK !!   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


FAIL!!!!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 1 2008, 10:13 PM~10556491
> *YOU GUYS AT WORK ??  :cheesy:
> *


yes but this is what it says


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

post more ATX Tetas PLZ....... LOL!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2008, 09:35 PM~10556705
> *post more ATX Tetas PLZ....... LOL!!
> *











*SURPRISE !! * :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 1 2008, 11:41 PM~10556777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shes not from ATX :scrutinize: :happysad:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2008, 09:46 PM~10556832
> *shes not from ATX   :scrutinize:  :happysad:
> *


*DONT MATTER ITS OK * :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

nice


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 1 2008, 10:13 PM~10556491
> *YOU GUYS AT WORK ??  :cheesy:
> *


 no I'm on my phone but I can c anything


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 1 2008, 10:41 PM~10556777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: there's a naked chick outside........


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2008, 10:16 PM~10556519
> *x2 Im at work but I can see anything on my puter
> *


 Puter huh :biggrin: maybe if u wipe ur puter u can c it lol


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

well guys untill tomorrow.....nite :wave:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Ok guys im not doing the show this week unless i can get my tires fixed, my brothers girl fucked them off and I had to tow it home lastnight from the O cabaret im so fuckin pissed but ima see what I can do... :angry:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 2 2008, 12:46 PM~10560341
> *Ok guys im not doing the show this week unless i can get my tires fixed, my  tow it home lastnight from the O cabaret im so fuckin pissed but ima see what I can do...  :angry:
> *


 :twak: :thumbsdown: :guns: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

was she driving it?


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 2 2008, 12:06 PM~10560469
> *was she driving it?
> *


Naw you see i had been at work allday and night and i needed to go get a beer some were so mah bro knows the mang. of the O so he said that we could go and get dranks and everythings else on tha house... And thats how it went down, we wound up staying past the time it closed. then his girl shows up and starts going all berzerk beatin on the front door so we let her in then she leaves then we start to leave and walked out to my tires and the mang. tires all fucked up... then she called tha cops and got him takein in... Man this is not my week... Any ideas on were to get some cheep tires??? and were they will put them on at???


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 2 2008, 01:26 PM~10560616
> *Naw you see i had been at work allday and night  and i needed to go get a beer some were so mah bro knows the mang. of the O so he said that we could go and get dranks and everythings else on tha house... And thats how it went down, we wound up staying past the time it closed. then his girl shows up and starts going all berzerk beatin on the front door so we let her in then she leaves then we start to leave and walked out to my tires and the mang. tires all fucked up... then she called tha cops and got him takein in... Man this is not my week... Any ideas on were to get some cheep tires??? and were they will put them on at???*


 off 1st street at LEAL BRO'S


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 2 2008, 12:29 PM~10560642
> *off 1st street at LEAL BRO'S
> *


 :thumbsup: thankx! ima try and get it done tomorrow...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 2 2008, 12:46 PM~10560341
> *Ok guys im not doing the show this week unless i can get my tires fixed, my brothers girl fucked them off and I had to tow it home lastnight from the O cabaret im so fuckin pissed but ima see what I can do...  :angry:
> *


never been.... directions plz :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 2 2008, 02:40 PM~10561081
> *never been.... directions plz :biggrin:
> *


off 35 south by Dreamers not much to see i've been there :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 2 2008, 11:29 AM~10560642
> *off 1st street at LEAL BRO'S
> *


Leal's Tire Shop  


your thinking of the painters :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 2 2008, 02:55 PM~10561178
> *off 35 south by Dreamers not much to see i've been there :uh:
> *


I was in town for work awhile back spent some time at the Palazio......... It was coo... :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

do u know if any1 is selling any 13's??


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 2 2008, 02:03 PM~10561627
> * do u know if any1 is selling any 13's??
> *


i do


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 2 2008, 11:39 AM~10560703
> *:thumbsup: thankx! ima try and get it done tomorrow...
> *



http://www.lealstireshop.com/ -it shows some of their prices and stuff


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

damn eli i am sorry to hear that... is your brother going to pay for the tires


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Mark pm me on those rims pls


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 2 2008, 03:38 PM~10561813
> *damn eli i am sorry to hear that...  is your brother going to pay for the tires
> *


Suppose to but i dunno hes in jail right now... :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 2 2008, 02:41 PM~10561861
> *Mark pm me on those rims pls
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 2 2008, 03:46 PM~10561897
> *Suppose to but i dunno hes in jail right now... :angry:
> *



damn that does suck


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

whats up wit ALEX knights? why has he not been on today? Does anyone know?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 30 2008, 11:22 AM~10541341
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i hope we can move up in the ranks  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 2 2008, 04:12 PM~10562069
> *whats up wit ALEX knights? why has he not been on today? Does anyone know?
> *



he has a life.. :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 2 2008, 03:14 PM~10562081
> *he has a life..  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


x2


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 2 2008, 03:12 PM~10562063
> *damn that does  suck
> *


x2 :yessad:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

:angry: Whys everone bein a smat ass wit me today! :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 2 2008, 03:27 PM~10562171
> *:angry: Whys everone bein a smat ass wit me today!  :roflmao:
> *


i dont know what that is


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 2 2008, 04:32 PM~10562204
> *i dont know what that is
> *


ooopps mah bad i ment to say SMART ASS FOO! :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i know i was just being a smart ass  :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i might me going out of town on the 18th or 19th, so i might just end up going to that San Marcos show since its going to be real last minute


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 2 2008, 04:27 PM~10562171
> *:angry: Whys everone bein a smat ass wit me today!  :roflmao:
> *



YOUR easy like sunday morning


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 2 2008, 03:27 PM~10562171
> *:angry: Whys everone bein a smat ass wit me today!  :roflmao:
> *


i guess ur the bi#[email protected] of the day :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

what up rock? im going to be in west TX in a couple of weeks wanna chill? :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 2 2008, 05:01 PM~10562375
> *i might me going out of town on the 18th or 19th, so i might just end up going to that San Marcos show since its going to be real last minute
> *


ARE YOU not going to the victoria show


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 2 2008, 04:32 PM~10562574
> *ARE YOU not going to the victoria show
> *


:nosad: i even finally made up my mind to drive it there, but we are going to visit my grandma in El Paso. I figured if i leave that weekend I can still make it to the car wash, still hit up a show, and still be back in time for meanstreets  - do you know if you have to pre reg. for that one???


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 2 2008, 04:57 PM~10562339
> *i know i was just being a smart ass   :biggrin:
> *


 :guns: :twak:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 2 2008, 05:24 PM~10562515
> *i guess ur the bi#[email protected] of the day  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 2 2008, 05:07 PM~10562417
> *YOUR easy like sunday morning
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 2 2008, 05:41 PM~10562630
> *:angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

what a smat ass... :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 2 2008, 05:45 PM~10562653
> *what a smat ass... :biggrin:
> *


 :burn: :angry: :machinegun: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

yall ready for Sunday?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 2 2008, 05:50 PM~10562676
> *yall ready for Sunday?
> *



yes... 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 2 2008, 04:53 PM~10562716
> *yes...
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whats so funny ???


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 2 2008, 05:50 PM~10562676
> *yall ready for Sunday?
> *


 :angry: i may not be... :angry:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 2 2008, 05:56 PM~10562738
> *whats so funny ???
> *



i have been working 12 hours all week. so i am ready for a break


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i still need to clean my car and get my hood buffed out


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 2 2008, 06:00 PM~10562764
> *:angry: i may not be... :angry:
> *


come on big dog. keep your head up.. i hope everyone does good at the show... we should move up in rank


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 2 2008, 05:01 PM~10562772
> *i have been working 12 hours all week. so i am ready for a break
> *


  are you off Sat. too?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 2 2008, 05:03 PM~10562786
> *come on big dog. keep your head up.. i hope everyone does good at the show...  we should move up in rank
> *


x2


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 2 2008, 06:03 PM~10562787
> * are you off Sat. too?
> *


yes i am. i am going to to see iron man


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

going home guys see yall tomorrow :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey guys :wave:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

hows gta 4 rick :cheesy: :0


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 2 2008, 04:29 PM~10562547
> *what up rock? im going to be in west TX in a couple of weeks wanna chill? :biggrin:
> *


yea bro let me know something we can chill we can go to da boomboom if u want lol j/k but yea let me know somehting


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*ANYONE SEEN THE MOVIE, 88 MINUTES WITH AL PACINO ??*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 2 2008, 09:36 PM~10564207
> *ANYONE SEEN THE MOVIE, 88 MINUTES WITH AL PACINO ??
> *


but it looks like a good movie


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 2 2008, 09:22 PM~10564087
> *hows gta 4 rick :cheesy:  :0
> *



pretty good. but i am trying to still figure out how to play..


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

we need 2 take a car club pic like this 1 the next time i go to austin so set it up rick right after the texas heat wave


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 2 2008, 11:53 PM~10564648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad ass pic there buddy!  look at all the cuttys lookin mean! :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

where is everybody?? :dunno:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 3 2008, 11:08 AM~10566449
> *where is everybody??  :dunno:
> *


Im at work... :angry: bored outa mah damn mind! :cheesy:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 3 2008, 11:11 AM~10566463
> *Im at work... :angry:  bored outa mah damn mind! :cheesy:
> *


i know u feel.....it's so slow :guns:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 3 2008, 11:22 AM~10566515
> *i know u feel.....it's so slow :guns:
> *


yea i just wana :guns: this place up! :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 3 2008, 11:48 AM~10566630
> *yea i just wana  :guns: this place up!  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

good luck 2 everyone 2morrow :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 3 2008, 10:22 AM~10566515
> *i know u feel.....it's so slow :guns:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

where can i get some decent 13" tires..
155/80 R 13 ww.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook_@May 3 2008, 11:34 AM~10566880
> *where can i get some decent 13" tires..
> 155/80 R 13 ww.
> *


*PEPBOYS ! CORNELL 1000 *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 3 2008, 01:41 PM~10566904
> *PEPBOYS ! CORNELL 1000
> *


good price too :thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

the new sproket

















steel a hater


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 3 2008, 01:41 PM~10566904
> *PEPBOYS ! CORNELL 1000
> *


sup foo..............................? :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

post them austin show picks people.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

randumb pics :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

some of the cars in lubbock texas


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

o yea my lil 70" tv and we build the stand for it


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

dat nice what u think about mine


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

wuts up fellas how did you guys do? we just got home ran into some heavy rain on the road.i have the line up from chicano park on video i have to upload it then i'lll post the link up for you guys .hey alex any pics of your new project yet.i picked a diff one on the way back at a garage sale on manor road. will post pics up 2morrow.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

we did pretty good almost every one placed i took 1st and we got most members with $250. i just starting to rain over here.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Congrats on ALL Wins.if it rains anything like it did on us get ready for some strong wind and heavy rain.</span>


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@May 5 2008, 12:35 AM~10576380
> *Congrats on ALL Wins.if it rains anything like it did on us get ready for some strong wind and heavy rain.</span>
> *


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

man i wish i could have been there looked like a good turn out


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

Congrats to eveyone that placed, and to all that participated. Remember meanstreets is in three weeks


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

*much love to KOP it was nice seeing yall out at the show yesterday. it was a beautiful and hot day and Thank God it didnt decide to rain till afterwards it rained on me most of the way home cuz we didnt leave austin till bout 11:30. the show was tight i came home with 2nd and the park was poppin cept like FatAss told me "them lil ****** drivin all crazy be fuckin it up" but i had a good time. oh yea Amber says hi :wave:*


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 5 2008, 08:56 AM~10577933
> *much love to KOP it was nice seeing yall out at the show yesterday.  it was a beautiful and hot day and Thank God it didnt decide to rain till afterwards it rained on me most of the way home cuz we didnt leave austin till bout 11:30.  the show was tight i came home with 2nd and the park was poppin cept like FatAss told me "them lil ****** drivin all crazy be fuckin it up" but i had a good time.  oh yea Amber says hi :wave:
> *


I KNOW PEOPLE DONT KNOW HOW TO ACTED. WHO IS AMBER?


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 4 2008, 11:54 PM~10576528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Most member....congrats, I'm glad it went to an Austin Club!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 5 2008, 12:54 AM~10576528
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*CONGRATS K.O.P. !! *


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

*Markie lookin good out there!!! *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

//







:biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 5 2008, 10:24 AM~10578483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 4 2008, 08:56 PM~10575299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: lookin good, nice pics Rock :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

i see you already started playing with it  










picked this one up on manor road @ a garage sale for $5.00 dollars.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@May 5 2008, 10:58 AM~10579119
> *i see you already started playing with it
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
how long did yall stay out at the park???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@May 5 2008, 12:58 PM~10579119
> *i see you already started playing with it
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

we were out there till about 9 or so


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 5 2008, 01:02 PM~10579161
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


 yeah it was unbelievable when i saw the price tag


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

any pics of the park after the show?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@May 5 2008, 11:59 AM~10579595
> *any pics of the park after the show?
> *


x2


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

what is good for taking over spray off of chrome???


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 5 2008, 02:44 PM~10579969
> *what is good for taking over spray off of chrome???
> *


I use w4-40


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@May 5 2008, 12:47 PM~10579991
> *I use w4-40
> *


  ill have to try that, my painter got over spray all over my engine chrome :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i was going to come over after the park to help unload and chill but Melanie felt really sick so I hurried up home...sorry


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 5 2008, 02:44 PM~10579969
> *what is good for taking over spray off of chrome???
> *


it good painter (he wont get on the chrome) you could try a sos or a smooth Brillo pad


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 5 2008, 01:07 PM~10580160
> *it good painter (he wont get on the chrome) you could try a sos or a smooth Brillo pad
> *


yeah ill have to try that next time  :biggrin: its just from the clear so you really cant see it but its just not as smooth when i go to clean it


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

damn my feet are still hurting from the show


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

it was a great show..........because i really didnt get all that sunburned :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ATXSS stole a mirror from me


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

congrats on the awards knights!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 5 2008, 02:06 PM~10580679
> *congrats on the awards knights!
> *


 :thumbsup:  

who all placed from Miracles?


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 5 2008, 02:11 PM~10580740
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> who all placed from Miracles?
> *


every one except for fabians daughter bike (mickey mouse bike) and jesse (the guy with that lac on 22's that wuz parked next to johnnys car) :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 5 2008, 03:49 PM~10580503
> *ATXSS stole a mirror from me
> *


 :twak: I went to the park all sick from allergies I had the mirror for you but someone else did'nt show up... till wwwwaaaayyyyy later later.... :biggrin: I got it though I'll see ya soon to return I didnt forget.... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 5 2008, 02:29 PM~10580885
> *every one except for fabians daughter bike (mickey mouse bike) and jesse (the guy with that lac on 22's that wuz parked next to johnnys car) :biggrin:
> *


  congrats


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 5 2008, 02:47 PM~10581044
> *:twak:  I went to the park all sick from allergies I had the mirror for you but someone else did'nt show up...  till wwwwaaaayyyyy  later later....  :biggrin:  I got it though I'll see ya soon to return I didnt forget....  :biggrin:
> *


nah its all good, i aint trippin


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Miklo,if you are gonna use a SOS pad,be careful it might scratch the chrome.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@May 5 2008, 04:04 PM~10581560
> *Miklo,if you are gonna use a SOS pad,be careful it might scratch the chrome.
> *


  ill probably try wd40 or paint thinner


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*<span style=\'color:green\'>THIS SAT.(10th) AT 9 AT THE ADVANCED AUTO PARTS ON 7TH ST. AND PLEASANT VALLEY</span>*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@May 5 2008, 06:04 PM~10581560
> *Miklo,if you are gonna use a SOS pad,be careful it might scratch the chrome.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT... it was on the 2nd page :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 5 2008, 07:56 PM~10582449
> *TTT... it was on the 2nd page :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Here are some pictures I took on Sunday..


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

^^^Nice  ^^^


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Aren't these Elite C.C. rides?? Were they there? Or did someone buy them? Man, bad ass that Cali ranflas were there!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

LOOKIN FOR A NEW BODY FOR MY CAR ASAP ANY 1 KNOW WHO HAS 1 4 SELL GRAND PIX,MONTE,CUTTY,REGAL 80 TO 83


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@May 6 2008, 10:37 AM~10588200
> *Aren't these Elite C.C. rides?? Were they there? Or did someone buy them? Man, bad ass that Cali ranflas were there!
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, from what I heard, the guy from Torres Empire bought all of them, he also bought a cadillac. 

But Yea, it was Bad Ass to see cars built by the De Albas up close..


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@May 6 2008, 11:53 AM~10588308
> *Yea, from what I heard, the guy from Torres Empire bought all of them, he also bought a cadillac.
> 
> But Yea, it was Bad Ass to see cars built by the De Albas up close..
> *


Damn! BIG BALLERS!!!

Bet that was bad ass! De Albas rides are so flawless.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 6 2008, 09:43 AM~10588248
> *LOOKIN FOR A NEW BODY FOR MY CAR ASAP ANY 1 KNOW WHO HAS 1 4 SELL GRAND PIX,MONTE,CUTTY,REGAL 80 TO 83
> *


Gary knows of a whole Grand Prix for sale in San Antonio for cheap


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@May 6 2008, 11:53 AM~10588308
> *Yea, from what I heard, the guy from Torres Empire bought all of them, he also bought a cadillac.
> 
> But Yea, it was Bad Ass to see cars built by the De Albas up close..
> *


yep his name is Sam Torres. theres a pic of him in front of his hopper!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i dont think he owns that car


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 6 2008, 12:33 PM~10588689
> *i dont think he owns that car
> *


HE OWNS IT...............


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 6 2008, 10:38 AM~10588728
> *HE OWNS IT...............
> *


are you sure?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 6 2008, 10:44 AM~10588795
> *I will do the math on the club championship tonight....but I know Rollerz is in the lead...with Knights of Pleasure and Dallas Lowriders showing hard! (You all made me late for work today updating this stuff...I gotta go!)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WAY TO GO KOP


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 6 2008, 11:40 AM~10588745
> *are you sure?
> *



:yes: :yes: ...sam owns the three cars in the pic, the escalade, the wagon, the other single cab truck, and the hopper, and i think the DeAlbas are buildin em one, i know they are fixin Cadistrophic cause a brick hit it....oh yeah, he also owns a casino :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 6 2008, 10:43 AM~10588248
> *LOOKIN FOR A NEW BODY FOR MY CAR ASAP ANY 1 KNOW WHO HAS 1 4 SELL GRAND PIX,MONTE,CUTTY,REGAL 80 TO 83
> *


I know where there is an 86 Cutty, Running with 305 Clean body ,interior not ripped but faded.......


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 6 2008, 12:12 PM~10589084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn 1st in street and 10 in tour champ :0 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 6 2008, 11:16 AM~10589131
> *:yes:  :yes: ...sam owns the three cars in the pic, the escalade, the wagon, the other single cab truck, and the hopper, and i think the DeAlbas are buildin em one, i know they are fixin Cadistrophic cause a brick hit it....oh yeah, he also owns a casino :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 where?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 6 2008, 11:12 AM~10589084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look at all them Knights :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 6 2008, 12:26 PM~10589224
> *look at all them Knights :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hey Alex that $3,000 can pay for your new setup :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 6 2008, 12:49 PM~10589414
> *hey Alex that $3,000 can pay for your new setup :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 6 2008, 11:51 AM~10589434
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


youre happy today huh? 1st Place :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 6 2008, 12:55 PM~10589481
> *youre happy today huh? 1st Place :biggrin:
> *



hell yeah...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

makes me wish i had my car ready for that first show i missed  

i want to find out if im still in mild or if they put me in street now


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

CONGRATS TO EVERYONE WE'RE LOOKIN REAL GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 5 2008, 04:35 PM~10581792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 6 2008, 12:03 PM~10588970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!~ :biggrin: KNIGHTS ALL OVER THE STANDINGS!~


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

_*we should come out strong at this show*_

2008 SUMMER CUSTOM CAR SHOW EXPLOZION

SUNDAY, JUNE 1ST

SAN MARCOS, TEXAS

HAYS CIVIC CENTER

WILL HAVE CLASSES FOR ALL CUSTOM CARS!

CONFIRMED PERFORMANCES ....... TRAE......ESG......CADDY KARTEL.....WITH OTHERS TO BE ANNOUNCED.

PRE-REGISTRATION FORMS CAN BE FOUND ON WWW.MYSPACE.COM/MENMPROMOTIONS

GET THE FORMS IN TO RESERVE YOUR SPOT!

SEE YOU ON THE 1ST OF THE MONTH!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 6 2008, 01:49 PM~10589414
> *hey Alex that $3,000 can pay for your new setup :biggrin:
> *


And trailer :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 6 2008, 03:08 PM~10591293
> *we should come out strong at this show
> 
> 
> *



:yes: :werd:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 6 2008, 11:19 AM~10589153
> *I know where there is an 86 Cutty, Running with 305 Clean body ,interior not ripped but faded.......
> *


WHATS THE PRICE FOR IT AND LOCATION


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 6 2008, 12:09 PM~10589565
> *hell yeah...
> *


CONGRATS TO BIG DOG


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 6 2008, 04:52 PM~10591732
> *CONGRATS TO BIG DOG
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 6 2008, 05:29 PM~10592074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad: :nosad: :nono: :nono: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 6 2008, 04:31 PM~10592093
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nono:  :nono:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 6 2008, 06:31 PM~10592093
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nono:  :nono:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *











You aint going to fix it. So i will. :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i like the old english, i think all or most of the font should be like that


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

how come my points stayed the same :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 6 2008, 05:35 PM~10592144
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i know. i dont have the software.. :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 6 2008, 06:37 PM~10592164
> *how come my points stayed the same :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


What names did you put on the entry forms? Da Squid or Rolando or Oscar?


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Yo Big Rick Just wana say :thumbsup: on the 1st place standing for STREET!!!

And a BIG :thumbsup: to the hole rest of the club as well!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 6 2008, 06:37 PM~10592165
> *i know. i dont have the software..  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *











I'm trying to change it with what I got. Instead of crying about it.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 6 2008, 05:42 PM~10592218
> *
> 
> 
> ...



so true.. i am going to mess with it tonight


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Talk to yall later. Going to my son's baseball game.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 6 2008, 05:42 PM~10592215
> *Yo Big Rick Just wana say  :thumbsup: on the 1st place standing for STREET!!!
> 
> And a BIG  :thumbsup: to the hole rest of the club as well!!!
> *



thanks big dog you are right on my ass.  4 points


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 6 2008, 05:48 PM~10592288
> *Talk to yall later. Going to my son's baseball game.
> *



tell him good luck


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@May 6 2008, 10:37 AM~10588200
> *Aren't these Elite C.C. rides?? Were they there? Or did someone buy them? Man, bad ass that Cali ranflas were there!
> 
> 
> ...




yeah the owner is also a sponser with the tour and is also winner of first place.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 6 2008, 04:50 PM~10592300
> *tell him good luck
> *


x2


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 6 2008, 04:55 PM~10592340
> *yeah the owner is also a sponser with the tour and is aslo winner all the first places.  I wonder why
> *


x2


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 6 2008, 05:49 PM~10592295
> *thanks big dog you are right on my ass.   4 points
> *


Yea I know, but i took home 3ed on sunday! Im kinda bummed about that  but hey that just means that I need to step my game up...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 6 2008, 05:39 PM~10592182
> *What names did you put on the entry forms? Da Squid or Rolando or Oscar?
> *


that explains it all :0 
i put the squid here and rolando in dallas


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 6 2008, 05:07 PM~10592414
> *that explains it all :0
> i put the squid here and rolando in dallas
> *


just pm Jon and he'll get that fixed


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

gang land

check this out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwTuy13U8zQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ROQCO_MthY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbJU0QmFejA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxnx7uUmYE4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqOa2NvCJBw


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up knights


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

This is my comp. 'm tied with him for tour champ. :guns: :guns:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 6 2008, 07:07 PM~10592414
> *that explains it all :0
> i put the squid here and rolando in dallas
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 5 2008, 06:35 PM~10581792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

^^^x2


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

what sup knightsgirl19.....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 7 2008, 01:09 AM~10595997
> *
> *


free car washes 4 everybody...........j/p :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*nada....just chillin.....y tú?? Rob has dat green & tan seat 4 u*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*nada....just chillin.....y tú?? Rob has dat green & tan seat 4 u*


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

already....me just chillin killin time at skool.....
u at work?...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

no not yet......gettin ready though


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

kool kool.......


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

kool kool.......


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

well tlk 2 u guys when I get 2 wrk........:wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 7 2008, 10:37 AM~10597883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 5 2008, 06:35 PM~10581792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 7 2008, 11:36 AM~10599640
> *:burn:
> *


is that supposed to be me?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i have to wear a hat this time


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 7 2008, 01:38 PM~10599660
> *is that supposed to be me?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

WHATS up eli. aka fatass


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Whatsw uP KNIGHTS???  

WERE LOOKING GOOD ON THE STANDINGS GUYS!!!! :biggrin: 

CONGRATS TO EVERYONE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 7 2008, 04:12 PM~10601808
> *Whatsw uP KNIGHTS???
> 
> WERE LOOKING GOOD ON THE STANDINGS GUYS!!!!  :biggrin:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 7 2008, 04:15 PM~10601823
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yo Rick EXTRA CONGRATS ON BEING ON THE TOP 10 IN TOUR CHAMP!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 7 2008, 04:39 PM~10602021
> *Yo Rick EXTRA CONGRATS ON BEING ON THE TOP 10 IN TOUR CHAMP!!! :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS BIG DOG. how is work i am so tired.. 

everyone ready for this weekend


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 7 2008, 04:40 PM~10602032
> *THANKS BIG DOG. how is work i am so tired..
> 
> everyone ready for this weekend
> *


WORK SUCKX an like a i allways say i just wana :machinegun: my self for working in this place... :roflmao: 
Man i may not be able to make it to the car wash because I gota work but ima see if I can switch up with some one.... :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

700 obo


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 7 2008, 04:56 PM~10602133
> *WORK SUCKX an like a i allways say i just wana  :machinegun: my self for working in this place... :roflmao:
> Man i may not be able to make it to the car wash because I gota work but ima see if I can switch up with some one....  :roflmao:
> *



damn its like that.. hno: hno: :banghead: :banghead: 


why did you switch?


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 7 2008, 05:00 PM~10602152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  i cant see the pics :angry:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 7 2008, 05:09 PM~10602208
> * i cant see the pics  :angry:
> *


Ok never mind I see it now! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Sup MIkLO? :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 7 2008, 06:40 PM~10602834
> *:0
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 7 2008, 05:39 PM~10602823
> *Sup MIkLO?  :wave:
> *


sup... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

im drunk... :0 

i had to many glasses of this punch they made for the dinner tonight, i hope it wears of before 8:30


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:  :| :happysad: :|  :barf:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 7 2008, 06:46 PM~10602877
> *im drunk...  :0
> 
> i had to many glasses of this punch they made for the dinner tonight, i hope it wears of before 8:30
> *


What dinner? and why befor 8:30?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 7 2008, 05:56 PM~10602967
> *What dinner? and why befor 8:30?
> *


we have a reception every wed. night, i leave at 8:30


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i have to go back down stairs, Laterz :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 7 2008, 07:46 PM~10602877
> *im drunk...  :0
> 
> i had to many glasses of this punch they made for the dinner tonight, i hope it wears of before 8:30
> *


 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*<span style=\'color:green\'>THIS SAT.(10th) AT 9 AT THE ADVANCED AUTO PARTS ON 7TH ST. AND PLEASANT VALLEY</span>*


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 7 2008, 08:41 PM~10603904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dont know if ill be able to make it or not i may have to work...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 7 2008, 10:08 PM~10604109
> *dont know if ill be able to make it or not i may have to work...
> *


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

whats up alex? :wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up eli..


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 7 2008, 09:32 PM~10604340
> *whats up eli..
> *


SUP BIG RICK?  Man im about to get up out this thing the call a JOB!!! :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

everyone ready for the drive

Total Estimated Time: 2.0 hours 11 minutesTotal Estimated Distance: 124.27 miles

look out victoria the knights are coming


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 7 2008, 10:31 PM~10604337
> *whats up alex?  :wave:
> *


whats up


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 7 2008, 09:40 PM~10604432
> *SUP BIG RICK?    Man im about to get up out this thing the call a JOB!!!  :roflmao:
> *



chilling at work tired as hell. i am kinda tired.... come on know your job is not that bad


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 7 2008, 10:46 PM~10604501
> *everyone ready for the drive
> 
> Total Estimated Time: 2.0 hours 11 minutesTotal Estimated Distance: 124.27 miles
> ...


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 7 2008, 09:48 PM~10604527
> *chilling at work tired as hell. i am kinda tired.... come on know your job is not that bad
> *


I sit at a desk all day and do nothing but be on layitlow!!!! :angry: 

:roflmao:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 7 2008, 09:46 PM~10604506
> *whats up
> *


YOu ready for VICTORIA? :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 7 2008, 09:46 PM~10604501
> *everyone ready for the drive
> 
> Total Estimated Time: 2.0 hours 11 minutesTotal Estimated Distance: 124.27 miles
> ...



Come on now thats Nothing For US KNIGHTS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 7 2008, 09:46 PM~10604501
> *everyone ready for the drive
> 
> Total Estimated Time: 2.0 hours 11 minutesTotal Estimated Distance: 124.27 miles
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 7 2008, 10:59 PM~10604654
> *YOu ready for VICTORIA? :biggrin:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:










 :yes: :yes: :yes: (that's my new way of saying hi)


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 7 2008, 01:34 PM~10599629
> *
> 
> 
> ...



so yall only giving away 1st place throphies in each class? or does that mean for the hop?  what classes are yall gonna have?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

TTT  

oops my bad... wrong topic. i thought i was on the victoria show page


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=-qtSnTgBYQ8 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 8 2008, 01:07 AM~10605503
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=-qtSnTgBYQ8 :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HAHAHAHA!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 8 2008, 01:07 AM~10605503
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=-qtSnTgBYQ8 :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




*wish I could c it......... can't look @ vid on my phone plus I already got caught on LIL @ wrk......... oh well*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 8 2008, 12:59 AM~10605449
> *TTT
> 
> oops my bad... wrong topic.  i thought i was on the victoria show page
> *


:twak:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 8 2008, 01:07 AM~10605503
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=-qtSnTgBYQ8 :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Thats crazy! :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

I wanna c.......................I guess I'll sneak on when I go 2 wrk damn my curiosity :twak: 2 myself


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Waz up B :wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 8 2008, 01:07 AM~10605503
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=-qtSnTgBYQ8 :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


haha Miklo go be mad now


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok now I really gots ta c it


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Damit :angry: won't let me c it well I have an hr b4 I go to wrk I guess I'll just c it then..........but I did c da title :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Nope still won't let me c it


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 8 2008, 06:59 AM~10606487
> *wish I could c it......... can't look @ vid on my phone plus I already got caught on LIL @ wrk......... oh well
> *


x2 for me two i got caught at skool.....  but fuck it.. :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Waz up Nik :wave:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

nuttin much just chillin killin time at skool 
wut bout chu?....wut chu up 2?.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Nada over here in g-town just wrkn tryn 2 pay them bills r ya'll going Vic??


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

what iz "vic"?......


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Vic = Victoria TX carshow May 18th  



well iam off to work now. everyone be safe today, if you're at work, dont work too hard. much love always and i'll be back on here later on tonight.. jeaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

kool thanks man.... :thumbsup:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 8 2008, 08:25 AM~10606989
> *Nada over here in g-town just wrkn tryn 2 pay them bills r ya'll going Vic??
> *


 shit im not sure r ya going?.....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Don't hurt ur self(thinking 2 hard).........:biggrin:


Yea were suppose 2 go w/ knights 



R u going 2 da graduation 2morrow?? I had total 4got about it till Casey told me


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:|


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 8 2008, 08:44 AM~10607144
> *Don't hurt ur self(thinking 2 hard).........:biggrin:
> Yea were suppose 2 go w/ knights
> R u going 2 da graduation 2morrow?? I had total 4got about it till Casey told me
> *


im not...gotta work... :uh: ...i aint complaining though...i need the money! :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@May 8 2008, 09:04 AM~10606843
> *x2 for me two i got caught at skool.....   but fuck it.. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i get on all the time


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 7 2008, 11:07 PM~10605503
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=-qtSnTgBYQ8 :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 8 2008, 08:58 AM~10607272
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i get on all the time
> *


did you get that last pm i sent you?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 8 2008, 10:44 AM~10607144
> *Don't hurt ur self(thinking 2 hard).........:biggrin:
> Yea were suppose 2 go w/ knights
> R u going 2 da graduation 2morrow?? I had total 4got about it till Casey told me
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 8 2008, 11:10 AM~10607377
> *did you get that last pm i sent you?
> *


 :no: :no: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*<span style=\'color:green\'>THIS SAT.(10th) AT 9 AT THE ADVANCED AUTO PARTS ON 7TH ST. AND PLEASANT VALLEY</span>*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thought u might like dat 1 Alex :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up kop


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

im going to the Z-RO concert tonight


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hey Alex, what ever happend to us going to that zz top concert???

we need to for sure go when they come again


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 8 2008, 02:15 PM~10608695
> *hey Alex, what ever happend to us going to that zz top concert???
> 
> we need to for sure go when they come again
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

we should get some KOP hats made...so ill quit burning my scalp :biggrin: 

no but foreal we should get some made, just real simple with "KOP" in old english, that would be tight


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

I have a friend selling some pit bull puppies.....3 males 10-12 weeks old........
Dark brindle, fawn, dark fawn/brown.....nice heads and weight....pm me for the #
$175 obo


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 8 2008, 01:14 PM~10608683
> *im going to the Z-RO concert tonight
> *


weres it going down at???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 8 2008, 04:16 PM~10610443
> *weres it going down at???
> *


some club off of Decker


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

anyone going to the MC Hammer concert tonight? :thumbsup: :wave: cant touch this


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

oh yea i forgot special guest performers are Milli Vanilli and Kris Kross.. tickets are sold out i heard  but i got 2 extra if anyone wants to go. and for VIP passes please holla at Miklo he's got the hook up with 93.3


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 8 2008, 07:59 PM~10611149
> *oh yea i forgot special guest performers are Milli Vanilli and Kris Kross.. tickets are sold out i heard    but i got 2 extra if anyone wants to go.  and for VIP passes please holla at Miklo he's got the hook up with 93.3
> *


I know Milli or Vanilli wont be there becouse one is dead,but I guess it wont matter they never sang for real anyways :werd:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 8 2008, 02:15 PM~10608695
> *hey Alex, what ever happend to us going to that zz top concert???
> 
> we need to for sure go when they come again
> *


They will be here 5-15 next Thursday,saw them last year bad-ass show


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@May 8 2008, 08:29 PM~10611382
> *They will be here 5-15 next Thursday,saw them last year bad-ass show
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 8 2008, 12:14 PM~10608683
> *im going to the Z-RO concert tonight
> *


*SNOOP DOGG IN CONCERT ON AUGUST 9 AT THE BACK YARD ...*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Morning :wave:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 8 2008, 08:44 AM~10607144
> *Don't hurt ur self(thinking 2 hard).........:biggrin:
> Yea were suppose 2 go w/ knights
> R u going 2 da graduation 2morrow?? I had total 4got about it till Casey told me
> *


what graduation?......come get me!.... :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 8 2008, 08:58 AM~10607272
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i get on all the time
> *


i still get on it but i usally get caught!..... :ugh: there comming!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 8 2008, 06:16 PM~10610443
> *weres it going down at???
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=408565


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 8 2008, 06:10 PM~10610411
> *I have a friend selling some pit bull puppies.....3 males 10-12 weeks old........
> Dark brindle, fawn, dark fawn/brown.....nice heads and weight....pm me for the #
> $175 obo
> *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT!..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

TTT


whats da deal KOP :biggrin: its a beautiful and hot day today here in Central Texas. i wanna hit up a strip club no joke nah like 4realz i do so is anyone willing to pay my way in? get back at me and let me know


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up everyone. i blow a hose in my car..  i have to get my little sister to pick me up.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Q vole from New Mexico  hey 73 Monte got any pics of your interior :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 9 2008, 04:38 PM~10618042
> *Q vole from New Mexico  hey 73 Monte got any pics of your interior :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 8 2008, 11:28 AM~10607524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Good luck 2morrow guys hope ya'll wash a lot cars


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

hey knightsgirl i just seen you and funkytown shut down the victoria show page lolz.. i just got on and was suprised it wasnt at the top i had to find it a lil and i read that and thought it was a joke bout the guy shuttin it down but he really did :nosad: .. cuz i couldnt post a comment. thats gotta be a first and you know thats gonna be the topic of conversation when they hand out the award at the show :biggrin: and it better be bigger then that plaque they gave at the austin show cuz you literally shut down shop


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 9 2008, 11:12 PM~10620755
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:nicoderm: hey bro no wonder you n Rick get along so well. yall always pullin all the girls :biggrin: i need to come hang out wit u guys more often


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 10 2008, 11:48 AM~10622994
> *hey knightsgirl i just seen you and funkytown shut down the victoria show page lolz.. i just got on and was suprised it wasnt at the top i had to find it a lil and i read that and thought it was a joke bout the guy shuttin it down but he really did  :nosad: .. cuz i couldnt post a comment.  thats gotta be a first and you know thats gonna be the topic of conversation when they hand out the award at the show  :biggrin:  and it better be bigger then that plaque they gave at the austin show cuz you literally shut down shop
> *



Yep all from the comfort of my a/c....lol
Can't wait till the show. Get a big pic of all the lil celebs.....






O yea





TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 10 2008, 12:16 PM~10623085
> *Yep all from the comfort of my a/c....lol
> Can't wait till the show. Get a big pic of all the lil celebs.....
> O yea
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 9 2008, 09:02 PM~10620673
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Orale thanks homie


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey they unlocked da Vic topic......:biggrin:

I don't know 4 how long


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm guessing every1 is to tired 2 get on LIL


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 6 2008, 10:38 PM~10594621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 11 2008, 12:46 AM~10626589
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


I'll help u Alex :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

So how was da car wash??? Did ya'll make a lot??


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Today is rob's (unique27) b-day


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 10 2008, 06:36 PM~10624706
> *
> 
> 
> ...



man bro forget that fake ass carshow. they just tryna make money so they can pay off chingo bling and lil flip. they only rented the main room which only fits about 25-30 cars and its $40 registration and the catagories are gonna be all fucked up. i bet you they gonna have people on 13s and 14s in the same class as people with 22s and 24s. anything that has to do with block 2 block magazine is fraud they just tryin to rip people off ... the real carshow is goin down in Victoria :biggrin: a real lowrider show


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 11 2008, 04:15 AM~10627228
> *man bro forget that fake ass carshow.  they just tryna make money so they can pay off chingo bling and lil flip.  they only rented the main room which only fits about 25-30 cars and its $40 registration and the catagories are gonna be all fucked up.  i bet you they gonna have people on 13s and 14s in the same class as people with 22s and 24s.  anything that has to do with block 2 block magazine is fraud they just tryin to rip people off ... the real carshow is goin down in Victoria  :biggrin:  a real lowrider show
> *


:yes:
I heard the same


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Whats Up KNIGHTS? :wave: And HAPPY MOTHERS DAY to all the KNIGHTS GIRLS!


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 11 2008, 07:57 AM~10627462
> *Whats Up KNIGHTS?  :wave: And HAPPY MOTHERS DAY to all the KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE girls!  p.s. ima have a cook out at my house if anyone wants to come ovger today! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

x2 happy mothers day


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

x2


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Happy Mothers Day! To all The Baby Mamas,Mamas and soon to be Mamas


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 10 2008, 11:36 PM~10626824
> *So how was da car wash??? Did ya'll make a lot??
> *


it was pretty good, almost $400


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 10 2008, 11:39 PM~10626834
> *Today is rob's (unique27) b-day
> *


tell him i said happy b-day


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 11 2008, 06:57 AM~10627462
> *Whats Up KNIGHTS?  :wave: And HAPPY MOTHERS DAY to all the KNIGHTS GIRLS!
> *


x2


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 11 2008, 10:42 AM~10628305
> *tell him i said happy b-day
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

Happy b day rob.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spook_@May 11 2008, 02:12 PM~10628766
> *Happy b day rob.
> *




 did u get my pm???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

im bored...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

That's how I get @ wrk


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

whats up yall...we had a big cruise down here in temple last night, was a big success...we had bout 6 clubs come out, bout 30-40 rides....we talked about the central texas lowrider council, and we are tryin 2 get it started, would yall still be interested...we will all be cruising waco may 24th for the Rally in the Valley that happens every year....hit me up 4 more info...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 11 2008, 03:18 PM~10629892
> *whats up yall...we had a big cruise down here in temple last night, was a big success...we had bout 6 clubs come out, bout 30-40 rides....we talked about the central texas lowrider council, and we are tryin 2 get it started, would yall still be interested...we will all be cruising waco may 24th for the Rally in the Valley that happens every year....hit me up 4 more info...
> *


 :thumbsup: 

is that happening at night?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 11 2008, 04:20 PM~10629904
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> is that happening at night?
> *



:yes: :yes: ...big cruise in waco every year...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 11 2008, 03:22 PM~10629912
> *:yes:  :yes: ...big cruise in waco every year...
> *


yeah i remember you talking about that, well there is that meanstreets show that day, i was wondering if it would be too late to go after the show ends


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 11 2008, 04:27 PM~10629936
> *yeah i remember you talking about that, well there is that meanstreets show that day, i was wondering if it would be too late to go after the show ends
> *



:no: :no: ....everybody will be out there until da mornin...we will talk more bout the council there....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@May 11 2008, 09:25 AM~10628001
> *Happy Mothers Day! To all The Baby Mamas,Mamas and soon to be Mamas
> *


*YEA WHAT HE SAID !! AND TO MY BABY'S MAMA, BITCH BETTA HAVE MY MONEY !! *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 11 2008, 08:07 PM~10630818
> *YEA WHAT HE SAID !! AND TO MY BABY'S MAMA, BITCH BETTA HAVE MY MONEY !!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^^


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

YO FATASS hit me up when you get the chance... :wave:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 12 2008, 12:47 AM~10632645
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lookin good


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

TTT!!!! FOR ALL DA LOWRIDERS!!!!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

We got shirts made with our layitlow names for the vic show....


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

you should have had one made with the # of posts on the other topic... probably like 1500 and growing.... :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

No it's 1600 and grownin......:biggrin: 


O and on da bottom of my shirt it says post whore :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
knightsgirl19 AYY WHO R YA ROLLING WITH?.......


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:wave: :wave: 
rick give my dad a call when you can


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 12 2008, 08:08 AM~10633755
> *YO FATASS hit me up when you get the chance...  :wave:
> *


Whats up dawg? :wave: I hit u up with a email yesterday on myspace but you didnt get back to me... But yea whats creakin homie???


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

call me when you get a shance


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 12 2008, 09:46 AM~10634411
> *:wave:  :wave:
> rick give my dad a call when you can
> *



OK COOL.. pm me with his number..


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

What up guys :wave:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 12 2008, 09:50 AM~10634448
> *call me when you get a shance
> *


hit me up with tha number


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 9 2008, 03:33 PM~10618005
> *whats up everyone.  i blow a hose in my car..   i have to get my little sister to pick me up.
> *


Sorry been real busy but, HEY RICK, ahem, Yeah I am gonna leave that onr to you!





 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 12 2008, 10:12 AM~10634164
> *you should have had one made with the # of posts on the other topic...  probably like 1500 and growing....    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*Page 600*  :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 11 2008, 11:47 PM~10632645
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the pic rick, take a pic of alex's when you have a chance, so i can keep them for my portfolio. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: what up?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h--qydKy7Pk&feature=related


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Yo im looking for some 13s :biggrin: if anyone has any for sale, or knows someone that does, please pm me if you do thankx...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> 13/7 with for new tires new k/o you get 5rims 4 extra tires and extra k/o chrome is not bad drivers 5th one has some rust but will clean up good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 12 2008, 01:56 PM~10635952
> *Yo im looking for some 13s :biggrin:  if anyone has any for sale, or knows someone that does, please pm me if you do thankx...
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=408771


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

found these in S.A. 

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/pts/670493822.html


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 12 2008, 12:32 PM~10635167
> *thanks for the pic rick,  take a pic of alex's when you have a chance, so i can keep them for my portfolio.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Looking real good!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 12 2008, 11:56 AM~10635952
> *Yo im looking for some 13s :biggrin:  if anyone has any for sale, or knows someone that does, please pm me if you do thankx...
> *


try talking to Pablo again, he might sell them if you come to him with the money, OZ wasnt talking about doing that trade for like a year


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Alex, did you get your intake fixed?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 12 2008, 04:57 PM~10637191
> *Alex, did you get your intake fixed?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: 















what up miggy?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 11 2008, 10:47 PM~10632645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass big dawg


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 12 2008, 04:26 PM~10637385
> *bad ass big dawg
> *


thanks. big paul can get down


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@May 12 2008, 01:28 PM~10636624
> *Looking real good!
> *


x2 :nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

look what i got..
its goin down....

panky nugga!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

oooooooook


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

still love that night thank bro for letting me drive ur car that night went in the books for me this pic brings a :biggrin: to my face


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 12 2008, 10:25 PM~10640233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 12 2008, 09:46 PM~10640474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dont worry alex well get some stripes on yours soon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 12 2008, 11:17 PM~10640820
> *dont worry alex well get some stripes on yours soon  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: alex worry :no: :no: :nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 12 2008, 11:17 PM~10640820
> *dont worry alex well get some stripes on yours soon  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: alex worry :no: :no: :nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

What up guys :wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 12 2008, 11:59 PM~10641246
> *What up guys :wave:
> *


im just gettin off work :cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey pork what's da deal


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey pork what's da deal


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

I've been out of wrk since 8


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 12 2008, 10:46 PM~10641116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What the link for Street Scene?


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

www.streetseen.com I think cuz its in the picture :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 13 2008, 12:04 PM~10643919
> *www.streetseen.com  I think cuz its in the picture  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 12 2008, 09:46 PM~10641116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 12 2008, 10:21 PM~10640843
> *hno:  hno:  alex worry :no:  :no:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

man it's soooo slow @ wrk 2day.... i'm hoping 2 go home early


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 13 2008, 09:31 AM~10643671
> *What the link for Street Scene?
> *


http://streetseen.com/LinkClick.aspx?link=37&tabid=190

he was asking for the "Link"


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 13 2008, 04:31 PM~10645892
> *http://streetseen.com/LinkClick.aspx?link=37&tabid=190
> 
> he was asking for the "Link"
> *


 :angry: here you go smart ass :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 13 2008, 02:43 PM~10646063
> *:angry: here you go smart ass  :biggrin:
> 
> *


:roflmao: 
good one.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

longview

Total Estimated Time: 4.0 hours 41 minutesTotal Estimated Distance: 268.51 miles


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 13 2008, 12:04 PM~10643919
> *www.streetseen.com  I think cuz its in the picture  :biggrin:
> *



ok Mr Smart Guy lolz :biggrin: just remember if something bad happens to me at the show just dont have that guy call 911 for me have someone else cuz he might be askin people for the number.... iam just playin bro  hope he done get all mad now :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 13 2008, 05:49 PM~10646833
> *longview
> 
> Total Estimated Time: 4.0 hours 41 minutesTotal Estimated Distance: 268.51 miles
> *



dayummmmmmmmm in that case yall have fun in Longview :wave: someone send me a postcard nah i dunno i might go i might not cuz gas is a bitch now days


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 12 2008, 05:04 PM~10637226
> *:thumbsup:
> what up miggy?
> *



whut it dew whut it dew.. iam just here waitin on that 600 check in the mail. fuckers are takin forever wit it


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up kop


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 13 2008, 05:25 PM~10647147
> *whats up kop
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

MAN OH MAN WAIT TELL YALL SEE MY CAR ON SAT.!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
Im only changeing one thing and adding one thing but its gona look TIGHT!!!!!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 13 2008, 04:57 PM~10647402
> *MAN OH MAN WAIT TELL YALL SEE MY CAR ON SAT.!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> Im only changeing one thing and adding one thing but its gona look TIGHT!!!!!
> *


shut up, j/k :biggrin: i know what it is :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

did you fix your speaker box yet?


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 13 2008, 06:25 PM~10647662
> *did you fix your speaker box yet?
> *


 :thumbsup: but i still need to get a new amp....


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 13 2008, 06:20 PM~10647618
> *shut up, j/k :biggrin:  i know what it is    :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: yea you know what one of them is.... but im adding something to the inside of my car....... :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

hey alex did u get anna's pm???


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 13 2008, 06:31 PM~10647712
> *:roflmao: yea you know what one of them is.... but im adding  something to the  inside of my car.......  :biggrin:
> *


a screen? a screen deck. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 13 2008, 05:31 PM~10647712
> *:roflmao: yea you know what one of them is.... but im adding  something to the  inside of my car.......  :biggrin:
> *


hope its a girl lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 13 2008, 07:25 PM~10648327
> *hope its a girl lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yea its gona be your girl!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

whats up alex :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 13 2008, 07:53 PM~10647949
> *hey alex did u get anna's pm???
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

sup big rick?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

WHATS UP ELI??

AKA FATASS


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 13 2008, 09:29 PM~10649529
> *WHATS UP ELI??
> 
> AKA FATASS
> *


 :roflmao: Hey dawg i am gona take my car to the show on sunday!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 13 2008, 06:34 PM~10648412
> *Yea its gona be your girl!!!!  :roflmao:
> *


good u can take the kids to ooo hold on she dont dig **** lol


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 13 2008, 11:20 PM~10650092
> *good u can take the kids to ooo hold on she dont dig **** lol
> *



lol dammitttttttt yall wild


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 13 2008, 09:46 PM~10649695
> *:roflmao: Hey dawg i am gona take my car to the show on sunday!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



thats cool  :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

can we use the same score cards that the wego tour use?

i made some copys on xcel.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 13 2008, 11:20 PM~10650092
> *good u can take the kids to ooo hold on she dont dig **** lol
> *


 :0


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

FOUND THIS TOPIC ON PAGE 2 THOUGHT I'D KICK IT TO THE TOP :buttkick:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

I see thunder and hear lightning....
Is it raining where ya'll at?


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 12 2008, 06:56 PM~10639070
> *look what i got..
> its goin down....
> 
> ...


nice job mayin damm dat looks clean....


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 14 2008, 12:20 AM~10650748
> *can we use the same score cards that the wego tour use?
> 
> i made some copys on xcel.
> *



SHOOT ME A COPY PLEASE @ [email protected]


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 14 2008, 07:24 AM~10652218
> *I see thunder and hear lightning....
> Is it raining where ya'll at?
> *


 :yes: alot!.....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 14 2008, 09:24 AM~10652218
> *I  hear lightning....
> Is it raining where ya'll at?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

u ready fo diz weekend 73monte!?......


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

TTT!.....


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 13 2008, 11:04 AM~10643919
> *www.streetseen.com  I think cuz its in the picture  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@May 14 2008, 09:58 AM~10652434
> *u ready fo diz weekend 73monte!?......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 14 2008, 09:24 AM~10652218
> *I see thunder and hear lightning....
> Is it raining where ya'll at?
> *



Surprise u didn't catch dat Nicko.......:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> > Subject: WalMart Greeter
> >>
> > A very loud, very unattractive and mean-acting woman walked into
> > Wal-Mart with her two kids yelling obscenities at them all the way through
> the
> > entrance The Wal-Mart Greeter said pleasantly, 'Good morning, and welcome
> to Wal-Mart. Nice children you have there. Are they twins?'
> > The woman stopped yelling long enough to say, 'Hell no they're not
> > twins!The oldest one's 9 and the other one's 7. Why the hell would you
> > think they're twins? Are you blind, or just stupid?'
> > 'I'm neither blind nor stupid, Ma'am,' replied the greeter. 'I just
> > couldn't believe someone would sleep with you twice. Have a good day and
> thank
> > you for shopping at Wal-Mart.'


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 14 2008, 12:30 PM~10653499
> *> > Subject: WalMart Greeter
> > >>
> > > A very loud, very unattractive and mean-acting woman walked into
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

thats funny :biggrin: HEY ANY WORD ON DA ROOMS ?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

x2 



And Rob wants 2 know does da room come w/ unlimited porn...........:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 14 2008, 12:59 PM~10654595
> *
> *


 :wave: whats up


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:| TTT


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 5 2008, 04:59 PM~10581529
> *Monte Carlo Steering Wheel we just did.
> 
> 
> ...


All U Alex!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 14 2008, 04:33 PM~10655248
> *All U Alex!
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0 that steering wheel is badass


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up everyone? ready for this weekend? 

i really need a display


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 14 2008, 05:35 PM~10656590
> *whats up everyone?  ready for this weekend?
> 
> i really need a display
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup: 

i still need to wash my car, its filthy from all this rain


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

it looks like its real thin.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 14 2008, 05:45 PM~10656651
> *
> it looks like its real thin.
> *


yeah it does


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

THE RED LIGHT DISTRICT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: when are you going to do the leafing?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

It still looks badass.......


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 14 2008, 06:42 PM~10656637
> *:wave:  :thumbsup:
> 
> i still need to wash my car, its filthy from all this rain
> *



YOU ARE not allone


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 14 2008, 06:52 PM~10656691
> *:thumbsup: when are you going to do the leafing?
> *



when this rain passes


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 14 2008, 05:45 PM~10656651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea it dose but it look bad ass who made it


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 14 2008, 09:50 PM~10657568
> *yea it dose but it look bad ass who made it
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i know :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 14 2008, 05:47 PM~10656665
> *THE RED LIGHT DISTRICT
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean homie keep up the good work


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Is da weather bad where ya'll r @??


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Is da weather bad where ya'll r @??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Cool it's crazy up North......


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 14 2008, 11:09 PM~10658691
> *Cool it's crazy up North......
> *



YES it is. i had to leave work. i went to OZ's house


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 14 2008, 11:55 PM~10658581
> *Is da weather bad where ya'll r @??
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

only sprinkled this morning in Kyle .... Yall had it bad Up north :uh: hope you and yours had a safe night....


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> THE RED LIGHT DISTRICT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> > THE RED LIGHT DISTRICT
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

2





The





Up


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 14 2008, 11:52 PM~10658564
> *Is da weather bad where ya'll r @??
> *


my whole street got fucked up and my power box got pulled down from my house. i will be loadin pics up later it was crazy last night! :angry:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

the tree in my back yard that took down my power line :angry:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

my power outlet


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

B4 these big tree branchs got pushed to the side of the road they were all in he road. I got home last night and i could not drive on my road :angry: Had to park in front of the next door neighbor's houses. and were i park two big branchs was there. lucky i was at work. But the cutty almost got hit by on of the branchs in the front yard and it got some more hell demage.


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

thats fuckin crazy cut n 3


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 15 2008, 12:11 PM~10661572
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dayummm is that brown car yours? the one under the branches. it got really bad over here too. damn cable when out in the middle of carlos mencia i was mad den a bitch but then it came back on in the middle of cheaters and i got even more mad cuz the guy had already gotten busted


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 15 2008, 12:30 PM~10661723
> *dayummm is that brown car yours? the one under the branches.  it got really bad over here too.  damn cable when out in the middle of carlos mencia i was mad den a bitch but then it came back on in the middle of cheaters and i got even more mad cuz the guy had already gotten busted
> *


no neighbors car on the street behind me


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@May 15 2008, 12:25 PM~10661680
> *thats fuckin crazy cut n 3
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

good luck gettin everything back n order ! Lookn forward to hangin out with yall this weekend....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 15 2008, 12:44 PM~10661874
> *good luck gettin everything back n order !  Lookn forward to hangin out with yall this weekend....
> *


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 15 2008, 11:44 AM~10661874
> *good luck gettin everything back n order !  Lookn forward to hangin out with yall this weekend....
> *


x2


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 15 2008, 10:32 AM~10661740
> *no neighbors car on the street behind me
> *


man i thought it was bad over here :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

did you have your car in the garage last night?

i had to take mine to the car wash down the street


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

it was crazy last night, all the emergency air sirens were going off because there was a funnel cloud forming in our area :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 15 2008, 02:43 PM~10662879
> *did you have your car in the garage last night?
> 
> i had to take mine to the car wash down the street
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

thats good


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 14 2008, 11:11 PM~10658275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey my name is mispelled :angry: :thumbsdown: :twak: :nono:
LAMARK


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao: i never noticed that


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: impala_ss_in_atx :twak:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

you kept wondering why everyone was calling asking for "Larmark :biggrin: "


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears: :rofl:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

LATERS OFF TO WORK! :|


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 15 2008, 02:58 PM~10663007
> *LATERS OFF TO WORK! :|
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Let me know if you or any of your members want copies of Impala Magazine... I order some for myself and some extras for the Austin Peeps.

P Nut


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm down for a Magazine let me know when and how to get with cha on that


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 15 2008, 12:44 PM~10661874
> *good luck gettin everything back n order !  Lookn fo gettinward to hangin out with yall this weekend....
> *


u gettin 1st round :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 15 2008, 03:08 PM~10663063
> *Let me know if you or any of your members want copies of Impala Magazine... I order some for myself and some extras for the Austin Peeps.
> 
> P Nut
> *


  let me know


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 14 2008, 09:07 AM~10652883
> *Surprise u didn't catch dat Nicko.......:biggrin:
> *


what ay dick!!!! :angry: 
bringing up da past! :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 15 2008, 02:08 PM~10663063
> *Let me know if you or any of your members want copies of Impala Magazine... I order some for myself and some extras for the Austin Peeps.
> 
> P Nut
> *


order me one


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@May 15 2008, 08:38 AM~10660538
> *A FEW ITEMS TO ANNOUNCE.....
> 
> BEST CAR PRIZE --- $500
> ...



we should come out strong.. this show is not that far.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 15 2008, 03:03 PM~10663819
> *we should come out strong.. this show is not that far.
> *


x2


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

T T T :biggrin: , 2nd page again???  

:wave: ill see yall on sat.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*WHAT UP KOP !! *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:biggrin: yo cuttin3s you got alot of firewood now ?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 15 2008, 10:47 PM~10666462
> *:biggrin: yo cuttin3s you got alot of firewood now ?
> *


u gettin 1st roundthis weekend


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

I buy a case, party @ da rooms ? :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 15 2008, 10:21 PM~10666756
> *I buy a case, party @ da rooms ?  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

cant party too mush cuz gotta get up early to get cars shinier :biggrin: that way I can get 1st


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

miggy you took time out from the prn site to see whats up .....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 15 2008, 11:27 PM~10666805
> *cant party too mush cuz gotta get up early to get cars shinier  :biggrin:  that way I can get 1st
> *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey E any updates???


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey E any updates???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 15 2008, 11:39 PM~10667491
> *Hey E any updates???
> *


 :nono: im so pissed off right now cause tha GM is giving me so much shit about the hilton policy and booking with in 7days of the ariv date... She wants me to have my GM call her for some reason and I go back to work tomorrow and ill know something then, So im sorry to all yall that this shit is going down like this, damn small town hotels.... :angry:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Sry 2 hear dat........Is there a back up plan???? :dunno:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 15 2008, 11:52 PM~10667565
> *Sry 2 hear dat........Is there a back up plan???? :dunno:
> *


 :nono: cause thats the only hilton owned and managed hotel in Victoria, it just sucks cause shes giving me shit about all the room not just one or two and its only happinin like that cause shes a b*T*H.... But trust me I have not had any trouble like this in h town or dallas and wont in any of the other citys..... AGAIN, IM SORRY EVERYONE


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Well got to go guys I gota lota shit still to do in tha morning from finsh moving to get some new tires to work to going to my calss and tryin to get this room shit done and over with and so on and so on... so i got catch some ZZZZZZZZZs........ Ill talk to yall tomorrow... :wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 15 2008, 10:47 PM~10666462
> *:biggrin: yo cuttin3s you got alot of firewood now ?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 15 2008, 08:34 PM~10665354
> *WHAT UP KOP !!
> *


holla at ua boy!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:|


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 16 2008, 01:01 AM~10667620
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



BBQ @ cut n 3's to help him get rid of some of that Wood laying around ... J/Kidding :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 16 2008, 12:57 AM~10667591
> *:nono: cause thats the only hilton owned and managed hotel in Victoria, it just sucks cause shes giving me shit about all the room not just one or two and its only happinin like that cause shes a b*T*H.... But trust me I have not had any trouble like this in h town or dallas and wont in any of the other citys..... AGAIN, IM SORRY EVERYONE
> *



good luck with that keep us updated !!!!


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+May 15 2008, 02:15 PM~10663102-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got em yesterday I only have 3 extra copies of each cover.....give me a call 


663-6043

P Nut


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 15 2008, 03:42 PM~10663664
> *order me one
> *


Got ya covered!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 16 2008, 08:59 AM~10669337
> *I got em yesterday I only have 3 extra copies of each cover.....give me a call
> 663-6043
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH THAT WAY I KNOW HOW MUCH TO BRING WHEN I PICK EM UP...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 15 2008, 11:04 PM~10667646
> *holla at ua boy!
> *


*WHATS UP LAMARK !! HEY INDIVIDUALS C.C. ST LOUIS CHAPTER HAVE MY OLD 2DR. FLEETWOOD FOR SALE ! THEY WANT $7000 FULL FRAME WRAP 1/4 INCH 2 PISTON PUMPS 14 BATERRIES . ANYONE INTERESTED LET ME KNOW .*


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 16 2008, 09:33 AM~10669496
> *WHATS UP LAMARK !! HEY INDIVIDUALS C.C. ST LOUIS CHAPTER HAVE MY OLD 2DR. FLEETWOOD FOR SALE ! THEY WANT $7000 FULL FRAME WRAP 1/4 INCH 2 PISTON PUMPS 14 BATERRIES . ANYONE INTERESTED LET ME KNOW .
> *


its LARMARK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Hey Alex! What you doing to the car today???? I got a call from a friend and she said she saw your car on a flat bed tow truck off on the side of IH35. Going south bound under the Woodward bridge. She said nobody was around or inside the tow truck. It was just strange to me!! I've called Mona's cell. I also talked to Miklo. I'm gonna run out there to just to see. Anybody call me just to let me know if all is cool or if you know anything...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

hope all is good ... hno:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

I left work and drove out there to see if things were ok. Didn't see them the car there anymore. Then Mona called me and said that they had a blow out on the trailer. But she called Joe and he went out there to get them. Had me all on edge! LOL Things are good now.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

guess that means I cant leave work early was gonna go out there too and have you back :biggrin: :guns: :machinegun:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 16 2008, 12:54 PM~10670740
> *guess that means I cant leave work early was gonna go out there too and have you back  :biggrin:  :guns:  :machinegun:
> *


Shit! I had a gauge behind my seat ready for chingasos!!! LOL :machinegun: 

Whole bunch of shit was running through my head! And then Mona and Alex weren't picking up. . .

We would have swarmed like SWAT! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Everyone be safe going to Victoria for the car show.....


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

So.........








:wave:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

SOOO .... WHAT ... LOCO :loco:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 16 2008, 08:14 AM~10669417
> *HOW MUCH THAT WAY I KNOW HOW MUCH TO BRING WHEN I PICK EM UP...
> *


$6 each


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

R U GOING TO VICTORIA ATXACE ?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@May 16 2008, 12:54 PM~10671233
> *Everyone be safe going to Victoria for the car show.....
> *



Lac lookin clean Big Josh


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@May 16 2008, 12:49 PM~10670708
> *I left work and drove out there to see if things were ok. Didn't see them the car there anymore. Then Mona called me and said that they had a blow out on the trailer. But she called Joe and he went out there to get them. Had me all on edge! LOL  Things are good now.
> *


Yea me too! I was bout to jump in the cutty to buy some ass! Lol but I called Mona so its all good!


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Lac lookin clean Big Josh




Thanks Tito, dropping it off monday for the vinyl top... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@May 16 2008, 12:49 PM~10670708
> *I left work and drove out there to see if things were ok. Didn't see them the car there anymore. Then Mona called me and said that they had a blow out on the trailer. But she called Joe and he went out there to get them. Had me all on edge! LOL  Things are good now.
> *


Blow out my ass. The whole fuckin wheel came off, but we're good know ready to go. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 16 2008, 06:23 PM~10673426
> *Blow out my ass. The whole fuckin wheel came off, but we're good know ready to go. :biggrin:
> *


*RIDE TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF !! * :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 16 2008, 05:17 PM~10672589
> *Yea me too! I was bout to jump in the cutty to buy some ass! Lol but I called Mona so its all good!
> *




:rofl: :rofl: :wow:  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 16 2008, 08:53 PM~10673549
> *RIDE TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF !!   :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 16 2008, 05:17 PM~10672589
> *Yea me too! I was bout to jump in the cutty to buy some ass! Lol but I called Mona so its all good!
> *



so i guess u went up there by riverside .. ass is cheap up there.. like 20-30 bucks and they'll even get up n cook for you after yall done.. well atleast thats what i heard :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 16 2008, 08:23 PM~10673426
> *Blow out my ass. The whole fuckin wheel came off, but we're good know ready to go. :biggrin:
> *


man iam always nervous of shit like that happening to me.. esp when iam on i-35 and having to go 95mph just to keep up wit Tito  and still be losing him in traffic.


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

What it is KNIGHTS? :wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 16 2008, 08:23 PM~10673426
> *Blow out my ass. The whole fuckin wheel came off, but we're good know ready to go. :biggrin:
> *



man I hate it when my ass blows out.......:angry:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*KNIGHTS
LETS 
ROLL
OUT*



:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

IMPALAS MAGAZINE*IMPALAMAGAZINE.COM IS HERE*
IMPALAS MAGAZINE


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Congrats Knights on all the awards......thanx 4 letting me show w/ ya'll it brought back memories


I hope every one got home ok.......*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 18 2008, 10:28 PM~10683283
> *Congrats Knights on all the awards......thanx 4 letting me show w/ ya'll it brought back memories
> I hope every one got home ok.......
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 16 2008, 08:23 PM~10673426
> *Blow out my assagain</span> :angry:*


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 16 2008, 05:17 PM~10672589
> *Yea me too! I was bout to jump in the cutty to buy some ass! Lol but I called Mona so its all good!
> *


YO " LARMARK "  THIS IS WHAT I WAS TELLIN YOU ABOUT


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 18 2008, 09:25 AM~10679978
> *IMPALAS MAGAZINEIMPALAMAGAZINE.COM IS HERE
> IMPALAS MAGAZINE
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 19 2008, 01:31 AM~10684503
> *:angry: ARE YOU SERIOUS!!!*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@May 19 2008, 07:47 AM~10685091
> *ARE YOU SERIOUS!!!</span>
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 19 2008, 10:27 AM~10685884
> *
> 
> 
> ...



There was a lotta that going on, in every club.....lol the heat was no joke....rob and jay's girl was sick on the way back home....


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

nice pics rick, but I know u got more.....I'll try and find a way 2 post up mine....


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

RICK ..... I STILL DONT LIKE YOU :biggrin: I'LL FIGURE SOMETHING OUT, BUT LIKE I SAID B4 AT LEAST WE KEPT IT IN ATX 1ST, 2ND, AND 3RD DAMN ALL 96 IMPALAS :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:wave: WHAT UP ALEX


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 19 2008, 12:58 PM~10686956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam Miklo looking real good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

KOP looking strong!


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

KOP looking real strong!


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

dam,server :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

any one going to mean streets?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

so who 1 da ttt award


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

thanks for the good times !!! Firme Tiempos











rick couldnt hang :biggrin: 








otra vez a la cantina !!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

nice pics Benny :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*Pre-registration deadline is May 25th!! Go to the website to get your forms and mail them in. ASP has recieved a lot of phone calls, so get your forms in to guarantee yourself a spot...
*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 19 2008, 06:42 PM~10689453
> *so who 1 da ttt award
> *


 knightsgirl19 :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 19 2008, 11:40 AM~10686823
> *RICK .....  I STILL DONT LIKE YOU  :biggrin:    I'LL FIGURE SOMETHING OUT, BUT LIKE I SAID B4 AT LEAST WE KEPT IT IN ATX  1ST, 2ND, AND 3RD  DAMN  ALL 96 IMPALAS  :biggrin:
> *



lol.. i still got love for you .. dont hate me.. ok ok hate me


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight+May 19 2008, 04:42 PM~10689453-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*+May 19 2008, 10:12 PM~10691732-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*TTT*








:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey Benny, my cousin has a set of wheels just like Rick's for sale. So you can beat him at the next show. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 19 2008, 08:53 PM~10690757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 19 2008, 10:15 PM~10692526
> *Hey Benny, my cousin has a set of wheels just like Rick's for sale. So you can beat him at the next show. :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 19 2008, 10:28 PM~10692695
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 19 2008, 11:56 AM~10686937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i didnt know sic was at the show, if i wouldve gone then i wouldve have finished ricks car.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 19 2008, 10:36 PM~10692823
> *damn i didnt know sic was at the show, if i wouldve gone then i wouldve have finished ricks car.
> *



sorry big dog.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 19 2008, 11:22 PM~10692617
> *The updated W.W.T. standings....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 19 2008, 10:54 PM~10693056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn......Yall hangin with da big boys! :thumbsup: Good Job KOP.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 19 2008, 11:15 PM~10692526
> *Hey Benny, my cousin has a set of wheels just like Rick's for sale. So you can beat him at the next show. :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 20 2008, 09:05 AM~10694724
> *Damn......Yall hangin with da big boys! :thumbsup: Good Job KOP.
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 19 2008, 07:35 PM~10689962
> *
> 
> thanks for the good times !!!  Firme Tiempos
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

what da f#*k is that big foot in the back


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 20 2008, 05:06 PM~10698011
> *what da f#*k is that big foot in the back
> *


that is fucked up big dog


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 20 2008, 06:06 PM~10698011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 20 2008, 04:21 PM~10698091
> *that is fucked up big dog
> *


lol j/k i just had to mess with some 1 2day


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 20 2008, 06:06 PM~10698011
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ill be back !!!!!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 20 2008, 04:40 PM~10698219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 20 2008, 06:42 PM~10698235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

that shit was too funny big foot........ :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 20 2008, 06:03 PM~10698411
> *that shit was too funny big foot........    :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 19 2008, 08:53 PM~10690757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 20 2008, 07:13 PM~10699022
> *pre reg vehicles $30 bikes $20 day of show add $10 i am goin to send mine of friday the 23 rd. if you want me to mail yours give it to me by then filled out.
> *


i will bring mine tomorrow.


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 20 2008, 07:20 PM~10699086
> *i will bring mine tomorrow.
> *


 :angry: 

:roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 20 2008, 07:21 PM~10699104
> *:angry:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *





I will refur to our slogan

*ONLY THE STRONG SURVIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 20 2008, 08:27 PM~10699164
> *
> 
> I will refur to our slogan
> ...


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 20 2008, 07:27 PM~10699164
> *
> 
> I will refur to our slogan
> ...



And trust me I will SURVIVE threw out the hole tour and many many more to come!!!
As well as I will with KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE!!!  
& the only diff. is that im going to make it to every stop on the tour FA SHO!!!!! :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey everyone check out my bro he just add him self to lay it low like today i think and hes still learning how to do it so when he gets the hang of it he will be hitin this topic up if thats cool?

Also he wants to know if anyone has a cadillac eng. for sale or even a 1980-1989 caddy for sale? So if you do or know somone that does hit eather me or him up, thankx guys....  

caddy_man_85


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 19 2008, 10:38 PM~10692854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man thats whats up! LOOKING DAMN GOOD KNIGHTS!!! :thumbsup: Lets Keep Our Members MOVING UP IN THE STANDINGS!!!


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 20 2008, 05:06 PM~10698011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: 

GOOD ONE ROCKY! :thumbsup: 

Just Kiddin Rick...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 19 2008, 10:38 PM~10692854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So why is SHINE not on the top 10 for street if he has been to 3 of the 4 shows? 
I dont get it? I mean I think he would be dont yall???


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 20 2008, 08:53 PM~10699998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 20 2008, 09:54 PM~10700010
> *So why is SHINE not on the top 10 for street if he has been to 3 of the 4 shows?
> I dont get it? I mean I think he would be dont yall???
> *


What name did he put on his registration forms? Was it shine or Efrain?If he didn't use the same name on all the reg. then they are 2 people.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 20 2008, 07:35 PM~10699248
> *
> *



YES I am confused too


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 20 2008, 07:45 PM~10699309
> *And trust me I will SURVIVE threw out the hole tour and many many more to come!!!
> As well as I will with KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE!!!
> & the only diff. is that im going to make it to every stop on the tour FA SHO!!!!!  :biggrin:
> ...



i will too big dog.  long as knights come out on top.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 20 2008, 08:40 PM~10699845
> *:roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:
> 
> GOOD ONE ROCKY! :thumbsup:
> ...



:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :twak: 


























:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i really like this picture


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 20 2008, 09:00 PM~10700085
> *YES I am confused too
> *


are you happy your confused?????????? :0 

more models coming out before san marcus


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 20 2008, 10:22 PM~10700303
> *are you  happy your confused?????????? :0
> 
> more models coming out before san marcus
> *


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 20 2008, 09:22 PM~10700303
> *are you  happy your confused?????????? :0
> 
> more models coming out before san marcus
> *



yes.. i had a good lunch break.. uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

me to i ate hooters :cheesy:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 20 2008, 09:01 PM~10700096
> *i will too big dog.   long as knights come out on top.
> *


TRUE DAT,TRUE DAT!!!!


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 20 2008, 09:22 PM~10700303
> *are you  happy your confused?????????? :0
> 
> more models coming out before san marcus
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=408848&st=20


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 20 2008, 08:28 PM~10700361
> *me to i ate hooters :cheesy:
> *


damn i miss hooters


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 20 2008, 08:01 PM~10700096
> *i will too big dog.   long as knights come out on top.
> *


thats what im talking about big foot i mean big dog muh bad


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 20 2008, 09:28 PM~10700361
> *me to i ate hooters :cheesy:
> *


NICE..


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 20 2008, 09:12 PM~10700922
> *NICE..
> *


*RICK POST UP THE PIC IN YOUR AVITAR !! SO I CAN LOOK AT BETTER . :biggrin: *


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 19 2008, 09:43 AM~10686000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 20 2008, 09:34 PM~10701178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THE ONE ON THE LEFT HER KITTY IS SHINY !! *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 20 2008, 11:38 PM~10701219
> *THE ONE ON THE LEFT HER KITTY IS SHINY !!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 20 2008, 10:38 PM~10701219
> *THE ONE ON THE LEFT HER KITTY IS SHINY !!
> *



i know i seen that


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 20 2008, 09:38 PM~10701219
> *THE ONE ON THE LEFT HER KITTY IS SHINY !!
> *


she must wax her shit


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

whuts goin on knights!?..


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 20 2008, 08:22 PM~10700303
> *are you  happy your confused?????????? :0
> 
> more models coming out before san marcus
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

whens the San Marcos show!..


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 21 2008, 07:42 AM~10702872
> *whens the San Marcos show!..
> *


Its on june tha 1st lil homie


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 21 2008, 08:42 AM~10702872
> *whens the San Marcos show!..
> *


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 21 2008, 07:33 AM~10703060
> *Its on june tha 1st lil homie
> *


  ...ya'll goin to the SanAntonio heatwave this weekend?..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 21 2008, 11:36 AM~10703681
> * ...ya'll goin to the SanAntonio heatwave this weekend?..
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 21 2008, 10:36 AM~10703681
> * ...ya'll goin to the SanAntonio heatwave this weekend?..
> *


Naw bro my car got fucked up lastnight and I think that the trany may have went out on me cause when i was on my way home my car would not pick up speed and kept pullin like the trany was slipin by the time I got home it died on me and it started to spill the trany fluid out... :uh: if it is the trany im done with this car and gona sell it and get me something else... :angry: But are you guys going to sa town and san marcos?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 21 2008, 12:27 PM~10704034
> *Naw bro my car got fucked up lastnight and I think that the trany may have went out on me cause when i was on my way home my car would not pick up speed and kept pullin like the trany was slipin by the time I got home it died on me and it started to spill the trany fluid out...  :uh:  if it is the trany im done with this car and gona sell it and get me something else... :angry: But are you guys going to sa town and san marcos?
> *



domt let the car beat u.....rebuild it...............................better


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 21 2008, 12:19 PM~10704411
> *domt let the car beat u.....rebuild it...............................better
> *


I know im just tired of it its giving me to many prob. and i get tired of cars after a while and want to start on somthing new like every six months... :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 21 2008, 12:19 PM~10704411
> *domt let the car beat u.....rebuild it...............................better
> *


x2....i rebuilt mine once, went out a year later, then went out again, so rebuilt again with a shift kit in it...beefed it up


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 21 2008, 12:27 PM~10704459
> *x2....i rebuilt mine once, went out a year later, then went out again, so rebuilt again with a shift kit in it...beefed it up
> *


Who did it and how much was it? I may get it done but not for sure yet...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

.i rebuilt mine to many times to count :angry:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 21 2008, 12:41 PM~10704539
> *.i rebuilt mine  to many times to count :angry:
> *


alex when do you think that you may have a chance to come take a look at my car? 
That is if you would? :biggrin: And if you could let me know whats wrong with it...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 21 2008, 12:54 PM~10704603
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Well let me know if you can...  my poor car... :tears:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 18 2008, 08:25 AM~10679978
> *IMPALAS MAGAZINEIMPALAMAGAZINE.COM IS HERE
> IMPALAS MAGAZINE
> 
> ...


I got 6 left and no calls from KOP :dunno: Miklo has my #


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 21 2008, 12:40 PM~10704529
> *Who did it and how much was it? I may get it done but not for sure yet...
> *


i got it done down here....shit i have a 700r4 tranny, it ran me 1200 with a shift kit....


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 21 2008, 01:44 PM~10704550
> *alex when do you think that you may have a chance to come take a look at my car?
> That is if you would?  :biggrin: And if you could let me know whats wrong with it...
> *




ALEX LET ME HANDLE THIS ONE FOR YA :biggrin: ..........

ITS A FORD..... you know I had too again.... :biggrin: 

Yo fataSS good luck with your tranny hopefully you don't have to pay 1200 for a new 1..... maybe you just need to tighten up some screws and your in there like swim wear... :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 21 2008, 01:17 PM~10704752
> *i got it done down here....shit i have a 700r4 tranny, it ran me 1200 with a shift kit....
> *


You mean up there... :roflmao: Anyway thats whats up, ima have to get a price qot. down here and see what it is... But i might have to wind up finding somone to do it outa town... :angry:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 21 2008, 02:33 PM~10704864
> *ALEX LET ME HANDLE THIS ONE FOR YA  :biggrin:    ..........
> 
> ITS A FORD.....  you know I had too again....    :biggrin:
> ...




nice.....thats how u take down a mother f*cker


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 21 2008, 01:33 PM~10704864
> *ALEX LET ME HANDLE THIS ONE FOR YA  :biggrin:    ..........
> 
> ITS A FORD.....  you know I had too again....  </span>  :biggrin:
> ...




@ least its not a <span style=\'color:red\'>CHEVY SHIT!!! :rofl: Anyway yea i just need some one to check it out for me... But fuck it ima have it done by the next show cause im comein for that tour champ and nothings getin in my way!!!!!  Cause im only loseing 1st place by about 8 points... :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 21 2008, 02:40 PM~10704919
> *@ least its not a CHEVY SHIT!!!  :rofl: Anyway yea i just need some one to check it out for me... But fuck it ima have it done by the next show cause im comein for that tour champ and nothings getin in my way!!!!!   Cause im only loseing 1st place by about 8 points... :biggrin:
> *



wow its like that


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 21 2008, 01:40 PM~10704919
> *@ least its not a CHEVY SHIT!!!  :rofl: Anyway yea i just need some one to check it out for me... But fuck it ima have it done by the next show cause im comein for that tour champ and nothings getin in my way!!!!!   Cause im only loseing 1st place by about 8 points... :biggrin:
> *



hold on.. i would rather have a chevy. then a ford. 

me and my car have been thru hell and back. it is still kicking. thank god


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 21 2008, 02:40 PM~10704919
> *@ least its not a CHEVY SHIT!!!  :rofl: Anyway yea i just need some one to check it out for me... But fuck it ima have it done by the next show cause im comein for that tour champ and nothings getin in my way!!!!!   Cause im only loseing 1st place by about 8 points... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

what you mean to say is chevy shits Fords.... its ok :biggrin: i got your back...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 21 2008, 02:33 PM~10704864
> *ALEX LET ME HANDLE THIS ONE FOR YA  :biggrin:    ..........
> 
> ITS A FORD.....  you know I had too again....    :biggrin:
> ...


good yob :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 21 2008, 03:09 PM~10705132
> *what you mean to say is Chevy shits on Fords i got your back :biggrin:*


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

THANKX


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

GET SOME :biggrin:


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

I have a transmission that is sitting in my garage...I took out of my Monte LS....Nothing wrong with it...It's just taking up space if anyone needs it... It was a V-6 Chevy 4.3 Ltr..... With only 75000 miles..


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

OK OK I'M DONE BUT FOR REAL GOOD LUCK FIXIN YOUR CAR


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 21 2008, 03:22 PM~10705238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 21 2008, 03:22 PM~10705238
> *
> 
> 
> ...





lol :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 19 2008, 08:53 PM~10690757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pre reg vehicles $30 bikes $20 day of show add $10 i am goin to send mine of friday the 23 rd. if you want me to mail yours give it to me by then filled out


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 21 2008, 02:22 PM~10705238
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 21 2008, 11:27 AM~10704034
> *Naw bro my car got fucked up lastnight and I think that the trany may have went out on me cause when i was on my way home my car would not pick up speed and kept pullin like the trany was slipin by the time I got home it died on me and it started to spill the trany fluid out...  :uh:  if it is the trany im done with this car and gona sell it and get me something else... :angry: But are you guys going to sa town and san marcos?
> *


hey big dog i hope you can get your car fixed.  i know how it feels.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

TRANSMISSION FOR A 1994 LINCOLN TOWN CAR,no problems, runs well. REAR WHEEL DRIVE. CELL# 512-791-9838. 

Saw this on craigslist maybe itll help. Think he dude wants like 250 or somethin


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i might work at hobby town if everything goes right :cheesy: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RUB A DUB_@May 21 2008, 07:15 PM~10706963
> *TRANSMISSION FOR A 1994 LINCOLN TOWN CAR,no problems, runs well. REAR WHEEL DRIVE. CELL# 512-791-9838.
> 
> Saw this on craigslist maybe itll help. Think he dude wants like 250 or somethin
> *



saw that too..but his is an 80 something


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 21 2008, 01:08 PM~10704697
> *I got 6 left and no calls from KOP :dunno: Miklo has my #
> *



i got mines thanks PJ


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

yo alex sorry I didnt make it today. Been real busy at work but here is a pic of you air filter cover.










see ya tommorrow for sure.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

what up rub a dub


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

YEAH I KNEW IT WASNT THE YEAR BUT PEOPLE MIX AND MATCH ON CHEVYS. HAHA THATS RIGHT ITS A FORD Found On Road Dead


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 21 2008, 08:35 PM~10708344
> *what up rub a dub
> *


sup fool


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 21 2008, 09:33 PM~10708257
> *yo alex sorry I didnt make it today.  Been real busy at work but here is a pic of you air filter cover.
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 21 2008, 09:33 PM~10708257
> *yo alex sorry I didnt make it today.  Been real busy at work but here is a pic of you air filter cover.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 21 2008, 08:51 PM~10708505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 21 2008, 12:40 PM~10704919
> *@ least its not a CHEVY SHIT!!!  :rofl: Anyway yea i just need some one to check it out for me... But fuck it ima have it done by the next show cause im comein for that tour champ and nothings getin in my way!!!!!   Cause im only loseing 1st place by about 8 points... :biggrin:
> *


well whats in your way right now is 8 points and a fu%ked up ford come on now how many peeps in the club have fords (only the 2 dumdums)


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

WHATS UP PEOPLE


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 21 2008, 02:22 PM~10705238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Now thats some funny shit dawg.... 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 21 2008, 02:23 PM~10705247
> *OK OK I'M DONE BUT FOR REAL GOOD LUCK FIXIN YOUR CAR
> *


Thankx dawg...


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 21 2008, 04:52 PM~10706372
> *hey big dog i hope you can get your car fixed.  i know how it feels.
> *


Thankx Man I do to...  I just hope that its not as bad as I think :happysad:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUB A DUB_@May 21 2008, 06:15 PM~10706963
> *TRANSMISSION FOR A 1994 LINCOLN TOWN CAR,no problems, runs well. REAR WHEEL DRIVE. CELL# 512-791-9838.
> 
> Saw this on craigslist maybe itll help. Think he dude wants like 250 or somethin
> *


Hey coo ima hit that guy up but mines a 89 with a 5.0 v8 so i dunno if it will work but thanks for looking...


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Anybody need a chrome sway bar for their '80s G-body? I was cleaning the garage and forgot I had this. It was off the Regal. I can use the xtra $$ too...GAS IS A BIOTCH!! :biggrin: 





















THANKS! 
Y'ALL SKINNY BROTHA FROM ANOTHA MOTHA
FLACO :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

I'M BACK NOW! :biggrin: SO WHAT I MISS? :uh:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=407221

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Whats up Rick? :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 22 2008, 10:44 AM~10711583
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=407221
> 
> TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 22 2008, 10:29 AM~10711864
> *:twak:  :buttkick:  :banghead:
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 22 2008, 10:38 AM~10711539
> *I'M BACK NOW! :biggrin:  SO WHAT I MISS? :uh:
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 21 2008, 07:33 PM~10708257
> *yo alex sorry I didnt make it today.  Been real busy at work but here is a pic of you air filter cover.
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0   you got down on this peice!! .. :thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS+May 21 2008, 10:27 AM~10704034-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 22 2008, 12:23 PM~10712686
> *:0  :0     you got down on this peice!!  .. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks mayne


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=407221

TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@May 22 2008, 07:44 AM~10710817
> *Anybody need a chrome sway bar for their '80s G-body? I was cleaning the garage and forgot I had this. It was off the Regal. I can use the xtra $$ too...GAS IS A BIOTCH!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Whats th price tag :0


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 22 2008, 01:23 PM~10712686
> *:0  :0     you got down on this peice!!  .. :thumbsup:
> *


Dam looking real good homie,Degre


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 22 2008, 11:29 AM~10712737
> *thanks mayne
> *


seen you posted up at the park last weekend.. your truck is lookin Badazz man!  :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 22 2008, 12:50 PM~10712853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is bad ass:thumbsup: who did that?


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 22 2008, 12:50 PM~10712853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is bad ass:thumbsup: who did that?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 22 2008, 02:14 PM~10712993
> *This is bad ass:thumbsup:  who did that?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

HEY KNIGHTS!..I KNOW YALL DONT KNOW ME, BUT MY NAME IS FRANCISCO..I ALWAYS SEE YALL AT CHICANO PARK AND AT SHOWS.. BUT ANYWAYZ THE CLUB IS LOOKIN REAL GOOD..KEEP HOLDIN IT DOWN FOR THE ATX!.. AND WHEN YA SEE ME IN THE STREETS AND AT THE SHOWS, CHUNK A DEUCE!


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@May 22 2008, 02:02 PM~10713278
> *HEY KNIGHTS!..I KNOW YALL DONT KNOW ME, BUT MY NAME IS FRANCISCO..I ALWAYS SEE YALL AT CHICANO PARK AND AT SHOWS.. BUT ANYWAYZ THE CLUB IS LOOKIN REAL GOOD..KEEP HOLDIN IT DOWN FOR THE ATX!.. AND WHEN YA SEE ME IN THE STREETS AND AT THE SHOWS, CHUNK A DEUCE!
> 
> 
> ...


Already homie :thumbsup: thats whats up, and thankx for tha props! Your rides lookin clean to...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 21 2008, 04:18 PM~10705711
> *pre reg vehicles $30 bikes $20 day of show add $10 i am goin to send mine of friday the 23 rd. if you want me to mail yours give it to me by then filled out
> *


mailing them out tomorrow. asap


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 22 2008, 02:48 PM~10713636
> *mailing them out tomorrow. asap
> *



nice. i gave you mine already


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Trying to sell a pair of chrome dummy lights for a homie, if anyone wants or knows anybody that wants some hit me up. he said $60.00 O.B.O.....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 22 2008, 10:18 PM~10716563
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

So Alex how u've been??


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

So who is gonna cruiz n Waco dis Sat??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 22 2008, 01:06 PM~10712950
> *seen you posted up at the park last weekend.. your truck is lookin Badazz man!   :biggrin:
> *



thanks again, still need to silver leaf and stripe it.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

like da pics Alex :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

* well gettin kinda late I'm gonna go 2 bed.......





Nite Knights c ya'll 2morrow :wave:







Hope nobody wrks 2 hard 2morrow :biggrin: lol*


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 22 2008, 03:48 PM~10713636
> *mailing them out tomorrow. asap
> *


im pickin mine up tomorrow to get mailed off. do u have any pre regs? i dont have a printer.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

alot of people have been sayin that the meanstreets carshow is basically just an import show. i been thinking bout going up there but i dunno if id be waisting my time or not. plus they're having rally on the valley in Waco tomorrow night too. I might go to both iam still not sure... i wish gas was still $1.60 lol. anyone from KOP showing tomorrow that way incase I show up i wont feel so alone with a bunch of wannabe fast n furious cars ..


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

up


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*WHEN IS THE TEXAS HEATWAVE TRUCK & CAR SHOW ??*


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 23 2008, 06:11 PM~10722923
> *WHEN IS THE TEXAS HEATWAVE TRUCK & CAR SHOW ??
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 23 2008, 05:30 PM~10723069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 19 2008, 12:47 PM~10686865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 23 2008, 08:35 PM~10723517
> *:biggrin:
> *


I can tell who dat is......pics look kind of small on my phone


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

So is everybody is going 2 da show next wk end??


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 23 2008, 11:15 AM~10719736
> *alot of people have been sayin that the meanstreets carshow is basically just an import show.  i been thinking bout going up there but i dunno if id be waisting my time or not.  plus they're having rally on the valley in Waco tomorrow night too. I might go to both iam still not sure... i wish gas was still $1.60 lol.  anyone from KOP showing tomorrow that way incase I show up i wont feel so alone with a bunch of wannabe fast n furious cars ..
> *


I WISH GAS WAS STILL 96 CENTS A GALLON :0 :biggrin: The good ole days


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

I remeber when it was 86 cents........:0


:biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 22 2008, 10:15 PM~10717835
> *thanks again,  still need to silver leaf and stripe it.
> *


Sweeeeett :biggrin: ...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

anybody going to waco fro the cruise


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

REMEMBER WHEN IT HIT $1.00 AND EVERY 1 WAS BI&*^ ABOUT IT DAMN I MISS THAT


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 24 2008, 11:03 AM~10727675
> *REMEMBER WHEN IT HIT $1.00 AND EVERY 1 WAS BI&*^ ABOUT IT DAMN I MISS THAT
> *


*DAMN $1.00 A GALLON SOUNDS GOOD !! -VS- $3.79 !! *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm all alone in here






:biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up alex


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

yall didnt miss much at the meanstreets show. it was like everybody had been saying "mostly an import show". the only low lows out there was me, Latin Rollerz, and like 2 other rides. and the day was long as hell. i was expecting to leave like round 5 or 6 cuz i was going to Waco after the show for the cruise night up there. Man the awards presentation didnt start till bout 8:30 and at 10:15 it was over. I ended up gettin 2nd place and then after that i headed up to Waco. Got up there bout 12:45 and chilled with Tito and everyone till bout 3 something in the morning. When i got there, the parkin lot they were at was packed as hell with alot of lowriders and slabs. I was up for about 24 hrs streight yesterday  and now iam darker den a summamabesh and I was all over central texas  Central Texas Lowrider Association is off to a very very good start from what i seen last night


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Where is everybody??


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@May 19 2008, 11:31 AM~10687204
> *Dam Miklo looking real good!! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

man, this weather has me missin El Paso  it was in the 100's but dry and breezy, and like 50's at night 

nice weather and a bunch of low lows


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 16 2008, 01:45 PM~10672072
> *Lac lookin clean  Big Josh
> *


x2


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> man, this weather has me missin El Paso  it was in the 100's but dry and breezy, and like 50's at night
> 
> nice weather and a bunch of low lows [/quote]
> PICS OR IT DONT HAPPEN!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

sorry no pics  

but yeah just driving to the store the first day i was there i saw 2 cuttys that were lifted, a clean ass 56 belair lifted and in the parking lot there was a monte all locked up in a parking spot, and this was on a tues. :0 i guess they do it all day every day  

maybe if we all go to that Odessa show we can stay in El Paso one night to chill and cruise


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 26 2008, 05:01 PM~10740037
> *sorry no pics
> 
> but yeah just driving to the store the first day i was there i saw 2 cuttys that were lifted, a clean ass 56 belair lifted and in the parking lot there was a monte all locked up in a parking spot, and this was on a tues.  :0  i guess they do it all day every day
> ...


DID U SAY " Hay i'm Miklo Knights of Pleasure BITCH!!!!!" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i'm just playin. Thats how i use to ride all day everyday locked up down I-35


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@May 26 2008, 05:11 PM~10740083
> *JUST TO LET YOU GUYS KNOW....
> 
> A BIG PART OF THE SHOW WILL BE OUTSIDE SO BRING YOU A TENT OR POP UP FOR SHADE.  WE WILL HAVE SOME SPACE FOR THEM BUT NOT SURE HOW MUCH SO GET THERE EARLY.
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 24 2008, 01:07 PM~10728427
> *DAMN $1.00 A GALLON SOUNDS GOOD !! -VS- $3.79 !!
> *


we payed 4.07 in Fort Stockton :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 26 2008, 05:39 PM~10740209
> *we payed 4.07 in Fort Stockton :0
> *



hey where is Fort Stockton at by the way? i got this bad bitch on my myspace from there. and she's worth takin a road trip for .. shit i might not come back  wait wait wait $4.07 a gallon? wait nevermind theres enough bad bitches here for me :biggrin: ill stick to the $3.80 for now


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao: 
its like the half way point from here to El Paso about 4 hours


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 26 2008, 03:39 PM~10740209
> *we payed 4.07 in Fort Stockton :0
> *


*I'VE DROVE THRU FORT STOCKTON GOING TO CALIFORNIA *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 24 2007, 12:14 AM~8164574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 26 2008, 08:46 AM~10737644
> *Agreed...the TTT award will be retired for the time being...it needs a break...
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 26 2008, 05:59 PM~10740301
> *I'VE DROVE THRU FORT STOCKTON GOING TO CALIFORNIA
> *



iam on mapquest right now as we speak lol


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 26 2008, 04:06 PM~10740333
> *
> *


 :0 x2 it did get a little out of hand, and yall were giving me shit for winning the award with 46 post :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 26 2008, 04:07 PM~10740337
> *iam on mapquest right now as we speak lol
> *


 :roflmao: 
if you go just go hang out at the Dairy Queen that seems to be the spot


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 26 2008, 06:09 PM~10740351
> *:0 x2 it did get a little out of hand, and yall were giving me shit for winning the award with 46 post :roflmao:
> *



just 46 posts? dammit and theses people were up in the 1000+ just to get that lil plaque. id rather just go to the throphy shop and buy my own for 30 bucks j/k but newayz u ready for San Marcos? you should see me right now, iam burnt from the meanstreets carshow Sunday in Austin and it was pretty much a waist of time. they didnt know wha the hell they was doing.


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Miklo, Your Lincoln is looking real nice man, keep it up bro!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 26 2008, 06:44 PM~10740480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Alex where have u been?? I was getting worried about u :angel:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 26 2008, 11:27 PM~10742570
> *Alex where have u been?? I was getting worried about u :angel:
> *


Friday and Saturday I was at Joe's shop. Sunday we went to Oz's then to Elgin back to Oz's for a movie. Today the kids have been on the computer all day. Any more questions mom. J/K :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


Sry I was just wondering :biggrin:




I'm going 2 bed don't stay up 2 late -Mom :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 26 2008, 11:02 PM~10742344
> *As for concerns about classifying, the rules have changed this year some in regards to classes, but here are the areas that are most borderline:
> - Custom paint
> - Custom interior
> ...


 hno:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

wussup knights?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 27 2008, 08:10 AM~10744382
> *wussup knights?
> *


wuss up


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 27 2008, 06:33 AM~10744190
> *hno:
> *



Rob said- lets give em somthing to look at.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 27 2008, 10:22 AM~10744918
> *wuss up
> *



_*ALEJANDRO CHINGOW!!!!! *_ :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@May 27 2008, 10:37 AM~10744991
> *ALEJANDRO CHINGOW!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :loco: :loco:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 27 2008, 08:22 AM~10744918
> *wuss up
> *


nuthin much man, jus workin and goin to school... :biggrin: .. tryin to save up so i can hurry up and get my car!..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 27 2008, 11:27 AM~10745235
> *nuthin much man, jus workin and goin to school... :biggrin: .. tryin to save up so i can hurry up and get my car!..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 27 2008, 11:20 AM~10746059
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


then you gonna see me rollin in the streets :biggrin: .. You gettin The Car Ready for San Marcos!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 27 2008, 01:51 PM~10746280
> *then you gonna see me rollin in the streets :biggrin: .. You gettin The Car Ready for San Marcos!
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: you going to San Marcos


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:angry: CANT GO TO SAN MARCOS !!! GRADUATIONS TO GO TO ... I GUESS THATS STILL POSITIVE THOUGH... WE NEED MORE CHICANOS OUT THERE STAYIN IN SCHOOL QUE NO ?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 27 2008, 01:58 PM~10746333
> *:angry:    CANT GO TO SAN MARCOS !!!    GRADUATIONS TO GO TO ...  I GUESS THATS STILL POSITIVE THOUGH... WE NEED MORE CHICANOS OUT THERE STAYIN IN SCHOOL QUE NO ?
> *


NO :biggrin: ... ... ... ... *STAY IN SCHOOL*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 27 2008, 01:58 PM~10746333
> *:angry:    CANT GO TO SAN MARCOS !!!    GRADUATIONS TO GO TO ...  I GUESS THATS STILL POSITIVE THOUGH... WE NEED MORE CHICANOS OUT THERE STAYIN IN SCHOOL QUE NO ?
> *



Skerred u might be reclassed???
:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 26 2008, 04:59 PM~10740539
> *just 46 posts? dammit and theses people were up in the 1000+ just to get that lil plaque.  id rather just go to the throphy shop and buy my own for 30 bucks j/k but newayz u ready for San Marcos? you should see me right now, iam burnt from the meanstreets carshow Sunday in Austin and it was pretty much a waist of time.  they didnt know wha the hell they was doing.
> *


almost, we're still working on my car, the u joints went out. hopefully thats it


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@May 26 2008, 05:53 PM~10740848
> *Miklo, Your Lincoln is looking real nice man, keep it up bro!
> *


thanks, i like your new lac :nicoderm: 

hey i was talking to Gary last night and he was telling me about your old monte. i know the guy who bought, i used to cruise with him about 4 years ago but havent seen it since


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up knights


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Hey Miklo if your talking about the 81 monte, i think his name is Joel?
If it is man, i tried everything to get that thing back trade for my old 76 monte with 3 pumps 6 batteries, then a trade of my old cutlass, and some cash, but he would never come off of it... As far as i know it is sitting at his moms house under a car cover for the last 2yrs.. :tears: :tears: 

I'll trade the LAC for it..... :thumbsup: 
And if your talking about another monte, then don't worry about what i wrote............. :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@May 27 2008, 09:35 PM~10749526
> *Hey Miklo if your talking about the 81 monte, i think his name is Joel?
> If it is man, i tried everything to get that thing back trade for my old 76 monte with 3 pumps 6 batteries, then a trade of my old cutlass, and some cash, but he would never come off of it... As far as i know it is sitting at his moms house under a car cover for the last 2yrs.. :tears:  :tears:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@May 27 2008, 07:35 PM~10749526
> *Hey Miklo if your talking about the 81 monte, i think his name is Joel?
> If it is man, i tried everything to get that thing back trade for my old 76 monte with 3 pumps 6 batteries, then a trade of my old cutlass, and some cash, but he would never come off of it... As far as i know it is sitting at his moms house under a car cover for the last 2yrs.. :tears:  :tears:
> 
> ...


yeah thats his name, its green and gold with crush interior it was clean


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 27 2008, 05:09 PM~10747704
> *almost, we're still working on my car, the u joints went out.  hopefully thats it
> *


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 27 2008, 11:55 AM~10746313
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: you going to  San Marcos
> *


Yea im Gonna Go To San Marcos Fa Sho! :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 28 2008, 11:02 AM~10754193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :no:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

dammit i got some bad news


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

whats the newz?


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 28 2008, 02:26 PM~10755635
> *whats the newz?
> *


X2! :|


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 28 2008, 03:22 PM~10755599
> *dammit i got some bad news
> *


what happen?


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Whats Up KNIGHTS????? :wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 28 2008, 05:19 PM~10756529
> *Whats Up KNIGHTS?????  :wave:
> *


chilling at work


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 28 2008, 04:42 PM~10756735
> *chilling at work
> *


x2


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 28 2008, 11:02 AM~10754193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*WHO'S YOUR DADDY , WHO'S YOUR DADDY ??* :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i hope it is a pretty weekend


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 28 2008, 08:28 PM~10757520
> *i hope it is a pretty weekend
> *


 :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 28 2008, 08:28 PM~10757520
> *i hope it is a pretty weekend
> *


Heard it's going 2 b bout 97


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

bike club plaques!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 29 2008, 11:38 AM~10761894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 29 2008, 09:38 AM~10761894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


when are they going to be ready?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

has anyone found any more sponsors for our show?

any news or info?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up peeps


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

commin out for san marcos :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :biggrin: :biggrin: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

What the hell is that :uh:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 29 2008, 04:12 PM~10764949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@May 29 2008, 05:43 PM~10765406
> *What the hell is that :uh:
> *


chupacabra??? thats what they think it is

that top pic was taken in El Paso at a pawn shop, they found it in the desert, my parents are from El Paso, and they said they had seen something similar. It was eating a deer or something in the middle of the road, and when they pulled up to it it didnt run off, it just walked up to the car and looked at them they had to drive around it because it wouldnt leave hno: crazy huh?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 29 2008, 06:04 PM~10765564
> *chupacabra??? thats what they think it is
> 
> that top pic was taken in El Paso at a pawn shop, they found it in the desert, my parents are from El Paso, and they said they had seen something similar. It was eating a deer or something in the middle of the road, and when they pulled up to it it didnt run off, it just walked up to the car and looked at them they had to drive around it because it would leave hno: crazy huh?
> *


 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 29 2008, 08:04 PM~10765564
> *chupacabra??? thats what they think it is
> 
> that top pic was taken in El Paso at a pawn shop, they found it in the desert, my parents are from El Paso, and they said they had seen something similar. It was eating a deer or something in the middle of the road, and when they pulled up to it it didnt run off, it just walked up to the car and looked at them they had to drive around it because it would leave hno: crazy huh?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :rofl:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 29 2008, 04:12 PM~10764949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where did they find snoopy at


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 29 2008, 04:19 PM~10764099
> *when are they going to be ready?
> *


SOON! :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 30 2008, 12:33 AM~10768028
> *SOON! :uh:
> *


when


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 29 2008, 11:38 AM~10761894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

where can i get some 155s mounted on 13x7 near georgetown. i know leals does it .i think their on 1st street. just want to find a closer place.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spook_@May 30 2008, 11:07 AM~10770373
> *where can i get some 155s mounted on 13x7 near Georgetown. i know leals does it .i think their on 1st street. just want to find a closer place.
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 29 2008, 03:35 PM~10764667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THERE GONNA BE A MODEL CAR SHOW IN SAN MARCOS!? :cheesy:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 29 2008, 10:17 PM~10767871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 30 2008, 12:17 PM~10771322
> *IS THERE GONNA BE A MODEL CAR SHOW IN SAN MARCOS!? :cheesy:
> *


................................................ ummmmm i dont know























yeah there is...............


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 29 2008, 03:35 PM~10764667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what is this???


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 30 2008, 05:58 PM~10773619
> *what is this???
> *


CUSTOM DOOR PANAL................... LOST THE OTHER 1 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
NOT DONE YET
SUNDAY YALL WILL SEE THE FINAL PRODUCT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 30 2008, 06:15 PM~10773998
> *CUSTOM DOOR PANAL................... LOST THE OTHER 1 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> NOT DONE YET
> SUNDAY YALL WILL SEE THE FINAL PRODUCT
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook_@May 30 2008, 11:07 AM~10770373
> *where can i get some 155s mounted on 13x7 near georgetown. i know leals does it .i think their on 1st street. just want to find a closer place.
> *


Quality Engines on North Lamar,10 bucks a tire,Spook hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@May 30 2008, 07:33 PM~10774394
> *Quality Engines on North Lamar,10 bucks a tire,Spook hit me up :biggrin:
> *


*WAS SAPPENING HOMEBOY !! * :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@May 30 2008, 07:33 PM~10774394
> *Quality Engines on North Lamar,10 bucks a tire,Spook hit me up :biggrin:
> *


excellent..exactly where are they located..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 30 2008, 08:15 PM~10773998
> *CUSTOM DOOR PANAL................... LOST THE OTHER 1 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> NOT DONE YET
> SUNDAY YALL WILL SEE THE FINAL PRODUCT
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 30 2008, 02:50 PM~10772858
> *................................................ ummmmm i dont know
> yeah there is...............
> *


IM GOIN!!..


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

What up spook...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

What up knights :wave:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

just 2 let yall know, we are getting together on June 15th 2 discuss in detail about the Central Texas Lowrider Council in Temple, it will be 2 reps from each club...let me know if yall are interested please... :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 31 2008, 09:49 AM~10777279
> *IM GOIN!!..
> *


take sum models


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 31 2008, 09:33 AM~10777443
> *What up spook...
> *


hey rob.. just trying to get my wheels on the ride.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: im in temple in a class all day today , i got my first break


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

anybody have a 61 impala kit?

lookin for the passenger door panal to barrow


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook_@May 30 2008, 10:06 PM~10774601
> *excellent..exactly where are they located..
> *


Peyton Gin and North Lamar


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

by my school


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

well its about time this sites back on.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

da squid be doin it


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

any salvage yards in ATX anymores  preferably on the SSouth side... ??? Sells american parts ..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

]


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*MMMMMMMMMMM Cheeseburger
<img src=\'http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/wego/IMG_2690.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 2 2008, 12:14 PM~10780004
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 2 2008, 12:14 PM~10780004
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: 
memeowned


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 2 2008, 12:14 PM~10780004
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: 
memeowned


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 2 2008, 09:12 AM~10779175
> *any salvage yards in ATX anymores    preferably on the SSouth side... ??? Sells american parts ..
> *


Aarrones on south congress


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 2 2008, 10:14 AM~10780004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahah GOT 'EM! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

damn got me sleeping


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

HOW DID YA'LL DO MY TWO HOMEBOYS DIDNT WIN SHIT. HOW DO THEY CLASS AT THEM SHOWS? THEN THE GUY THAT WON BEST MURAL DIDNT EVEN HAVE A MURAL ON HIS CAR HE DIDNT EVEN UNDERSTAND HOW HE WON. OH WELL I GUESS AS LONG AS THEY GOT THEIR $ THEY ARE HAPPY . OH WELL


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what's up homie's?? i just wanted to let any of you interested in the centex lowrider council know that i am currently planning a bbq for july 13th 20th or 27th... i need to know what the best date is for ya'll....i talked to tito and let him know as well...i was at the hlc council meeting yesterday and they want to meet with ya'll here in bryan...it's a half way point for the two councils...let me know of any input you may have.....

thank you

michael cordova
royal touch


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 2 2008, 09:19 PM~10783204
> *what's up homie's?? i just wanted to let any of you interested in the centex lowrider council know that i am currently planning a bbq for july 13th 20th or 27th... i need to know what the best date is for ya'll....i talked to tito and let him know as well...i was at the hlc council meeting yesterday and they want to meet with ya'll here in bryan...it's a half way point for the two councils...let me know of any input you may have.....
> 
> thank you
> ...



iam there bro :thumbsup: we were suppose to have a meeting over in Temple on the 15th but realized thats Fathers Day so i think we doin it the day before on da 14th but iam not sure yet. But the cruise night we did in Temple about a month ago and then rally on the valley in Waco, we had really good turn outs on both occasions. bout 6 or 7 clubs maybe more and bout 50 rides came together both times. Hopefully itll just get bigger n better.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUB A DUB_@Jun 2 2008, 05:44 PM~10781949
> *HOW DID YA'LL DO MY TWO HOMEBOYS DIDNT WIN SHIT. HOW DO THEY CLASS AT THEM SHOWS? THEN THE GUY THAT WON BEST MURAL DIDNT EVEN HAVE A MURAL ON HIS CAR HE DIDNT EVEN UNDERSTAND HOW HE WON. OH WELL I GUESS AS LONG AS THEY GOT THEIR $ THEY ARE HAPPY . OH WELL
> *



lol no shit? i bet he was like WTF but took the award newayz. but yea I was wondering how everyone in KOP did at the show. I know Rick got 1st but i didnt get to see everyone else. I was ready to go home so once i got my plaque I was garnnnnnnnnn


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 2 2008, 11:14 AM~10780004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 2 2008, 08:19 PM~10783204
> *what's up homie's?? i just wanted to let any of you interested in the centex lowrider council know that i am currently planning a bbq for july 13th 20th or 27th... i need to know what the best date is for ya'll....i talked to tito and let him know as well...i was at the hlc council meeting yesterday and they want to meet with ya'll here in bryan...it's a half way point for the two councils...let me know of any input you may have.....
> 
> thank you
> ...



sounds good big dog.


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 2 2008, 09:00 PM~10783547
> *lol no shit? i bet he was like WTF but took the award newayz.  but yea I was wondering how everyone in KOP did at the show.  I know Rick got 1st but i didnt get to see everyone else.  I was ready to go home so once i got my plaque I was garnnnnnnnnn
> *


I took home 2nd place and loet by ONE POINT to YOU BIG DAWG!!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Jun 2 2008, 10:12 PM~10783673
> *I took home 2nd place and loet by ONE POINT to YOU BIG DAWG!!!!
> *



aw my bad my bad i just messaged you on myspace askin how u did. so they had us in the same class again? wha bout that lincoln with the purple rims? was he in street? how do you find out how many points you got?


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

73monte you know what the :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Jun 2 2008, 08:56 PM~10783527-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just need to know the best date...heat wave is the 20th...tito said something bout a car show on the 13th....so the 27th?? i need to know asap so i can reserve the park pavillion and let Goofy know as well. he said he'd make it an official HLC event and see if Hex would help us put out a flyer. the pavillion rental is $125 and $50 for the kitchen. there are a few small pitts around the area, but one huge ass pitt for us all to use. everyone is welcome to come and CHILL AND GRILL....hope to put the two councils together in one place....

both councils are an hour and a half from Bryan......

we were already wanting to put a picnic together, but this is the perfect opportunity for the councils to meet. also......if all goes well......i may plan another one at the end of august.....PICNIC AND HOP........HTOWN VS CENTEX...... all in fun or put $$$$$$ on it. i'm sure a few of the hoppers from htown would be down...i know Mario from Bonafide said he's ready!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

atxpinky :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 2 2008, 11:33 PM~10784314
> *just need to know the best date...heat wave is the 20th...tito said something bout a car show on the 13th....so the 27th?? i need to know asap so i can reserve the park pavillion and let Goofy know as well. he said he'd make it an official HLC event and see if Hex would help us put out a flyer. the pavillion rental is $125 and $50 for the kitchen. there are a few small pitts around the area, but one huge ass pitt for us all to use. everyone is welcome to come and CHILL AND GRILL....hope to put the two councils together in one place....
> 
> both councils are an hour and a half from Bryan......
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: That is good for KOP


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 2 2008, 11:33 PM~10784314
> *just need to know the best date...heat wave is the 20th...tito said something bout a car show on the 13th....so the 27th?? i need to know asap so i can reserve the park pavillion and let Goofy know as well. he said he'd make it an official HLC event and see if Hex would help us put out a flyer. the pavillion rental is $125 and $50 for the kitchen. there are a few small pitts around the area, but one huge ass pitt for us all to use. everyone is welcome to come and CHILL AND GRILL....hope to put the two councils together in one place....
> 
> both councils are an hour and a half from Bryan......
> ...


 :thumbsup: That is good for KOP


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jun 2 2008, 11:33 PM~10784307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where is that and when?


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 2 2008, 10:50 PM~10784478
> *Where is that and when?
> *


it wuz at my house about a hour ago. wit sum old ass fireworks my son wuz poppin


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jun 2 2008, 10:53 PM~10784498
> *it wuz at my house about a hour ago. wit sum old ass fireworks my son wuz poppin
> *



pinche white people :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Jun 2 2008, 09:12 PM~10783673
> *I took home 2nd place and loet by ONE POINT to YOU BIG DAWG!!!!
> *


miracles c.c. all placed :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jun 2 2008, 11:53 PM~10784498
> *it wuz at my house about a hour ago. wit sum old ass fireworks my son wuz poppin
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: And you still didn't whip his ass.


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jun 2 2008, 11:53 PM~10784498
> *it wuz at my house about a hour ago. wit sum old ass fireworks my son wuz poppin
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: And you still didn't whip his ass.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 31 2008, 11:25 AM~10777615
> *just 2 let yall know, we are getting together on June 15th 2 discuss in detail about the Central Texas Lowrider Council in Temple, it will be 2 reps from each club...let me know if yall are interested please... :biggrin:
> *



so knights, are yall interested??? :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

takin my spanish final :0 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

*VERY HOT!!*


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 2 2008, 09:25 PM~10783784
> *aw my bad my bad i just messaged you on myspace askin how u did.  so they had us in the same class again? wha bout that lincoln with the purple rims? was he in street? how do you find out how many points you got?
> *


Well john chuck took me in that room and asked me about the dents in my back quarter panle, and he told me that thats whats hurtin me on my points... and told me that I took home 2nd place and lost 1st place by one point... But yea were both put in Street Luxury, and that car I think that hes in mild because of his paint job but not to sure... And so far as checkin on how many point you got there not letin any one know just because everyone is asking and its to much to get to everyone and tell them... But yea thats whats up CONNGRATS on 1st place...


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Jun 2 2008, 11:04 PM~10784582
> *miracles c.c. all placed :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: CONGRATS TO ALL YOU GUYS


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 2 2008, 11:42 PM~10784884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats whats up :thumbsup:, and how that bike should look at the car shows! Im guessing thats when you had it and were takeing it to the shows alex?


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

:wave: Sup Flaco


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Jun 3 2008, 09:18 AM~10786198
> *:wave: Sup Flaco
> *



What's up bro!


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jun 3 2008, 08:24 AM~10786223
> *What's up bro!
> *


Nada just here at work bored as hell, its slow as fuck... :uh:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Jun 3 2008, 09:26 AM~10786234
> *Nada just here at work bored as hell, its slow as fuck...  :uh:
> *



Same here. So I've been looking at pics of the Pink Mafia Girls. :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jun 3 2008, 08:37 AM~10786276
> *Same here. So I've been looking at pics of the Pink Mafia Girls.  :biggrin:
> *


:0 NICE :biggrin: I saw some of the pics that you put up, I googled them and my comp has the site blocked... :uh: this is about the only one that they have not blocked yet...


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Jun 3 2008, 09:51 AM~10786344
> *:0 NICE :biggrin: I saw some of the pics that you put up, I googled them and my comp has the site blocked...  :uh: this is about the only one that they have not blocked yet...
> *



I got them all from Myspace. So if you can still go on there you can check them out....

www.myspace.com/pinkminkmafia


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jun 3 2008, 08:56 AM~10786393
> *I got them all from Myspace. So if you can still go on there you can check them out....
> 
> www.myspace.com/pinkminkmafia
> *


Man dawg they got thats SHIT BLOCKED TO... If they didnt id never get anything done around here and my paper work would never get done... :roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Jun 3 2008, 10:03 AM~10786443
> *Man dawg they got thats SHIT BLOCKED TO... If they didnt id never get anything done around here and my paper work would never get done... :roflmao:
> *


lol...word.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Jun 3 2008, 09:15 AM~10786180
> *Now thats whats up :thumbsup:, and how that bike should look at the car shows! Im guessing thats when you had it and were takeing it to the shows alex?
> *


that was in Dallas back in 05


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jun 3 2008, 09:08 AM~10786475
> *lol...word.
> *


 :roflmao: "word" sounds so white! :roflmao:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

palabra ? pues


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 3 2008, 09:14 AM~10786524
> *palabra ?  pues
> *


huh?


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Jun 3 2008, 10:10 AM~10786492
> *:roflmao: "word" sounds so white!  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Jun 3 2008, 07:13 AM~10786171
> *:thumbsup: CONGRATS TO ALL YOU GUYS
> *


apreciate it homie!.  ..congrats to you also..car is lookin nice man..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

yall were lookin good in San Marcos :thumbsup: congrats on all the trophies


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

cars lookin good Eligh


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 2 2008, 08:58 AM~10779651
> *
> *


there is no way that was only 25in :nosad:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 3 2008, 08:49 AM~10786757
> *Updated standings.....see you next weekend!
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 3 2008, 12:14 PM~10787796
> *cars lookin good Eligh
> *


Thankx Man! :thumbsup: Im gona try and get it re painted this week befor houston :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 3 2008, 09:49 AM~10786757
> *Updated standings.....see you next weekend!
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: HOW THE HELL??? IT BEATS ME... I FILL LIKE IM GETIN BURNED :burn:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Jun 3 2008, 12:28 PM~10787922
> *:angry: HOW THE HELL??? IT BEATS ME... I FILL LIKE IM GETIN BURNED  :burn:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 3 2008, 12:45 PM~10788060
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


May be I should start KISSIN some ASS like others and ill move on up in the standings and wont be geting beat by only 10 points, i mean come on how is it that you allways only beat me by 10 or less points???


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

....


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Jun 3 2008, 12:58 PM~10788128
> *May be I should start KISSIN some ASS like others and ill move on up in the standings and wont be geting beat by only 10 points, i mean come on how is it that you allways only beat me by 10 or less points??? TIME TO PUCKER UP THEM LIPS i guess......
> *


damn i know you are not talking to me. i dont kiss ass... well maybe if she is fine enough..  i dont know big dog.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Jun 3 2008, 11:58 AM~10788128
> *May be I should start KISSIN some ASS like others and ill move on up in the standings and wont be geting beat by only 10 points, i mean come on how is it that you allways only beat me by 10 or less points???
> *


  are you asking why rick beats you by ten points???


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

time for some hydros FATASS :biggrin:  I'd do bags on mine but I don't got the big cheddar like you know who over there... :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 3 2008, 01:04 PM~10788187
> *damn i know you are not talking to me.  i dont kiss ass...  well maybe if she is fine enough..   i dont know big dog.
> *


I


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 3 2008, 01:06 PM~10788209
> * are you asking why rick beats you by ten points???
> *


Yea


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

point system to go after but do too much and your in another class...  

Body Modifications 40 
Paint 35
Interior 35 
Engine 25 
Undercarriage 25
Hydraulics/Airbags 20 
Audio/Video (I.C.E.) 20
Murals 20 
Accessories 15
Wheels/Tires 20 
Undercarriage 20
Plating/Engraving 20 
Airbags/Suspension 20
Display 15 
Trunk/Bed 15 
Display 15
Glass/Windows 10 
Striping 10 
Craftsmanship/Detail 25
TOTAL 350


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

if you lost by 1 point then if you had hydros you'd win by 19 points..


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

know its alot to read but just to let you know if you tilt your hood your in another class... so be careful if your trying to stay in street... 

Modifications/Classifications
The classes are based only upon the number of major
modifications. Minor modifications do NOT affect what class
the exhibitor is placed in.
MINOR MODIFICATIONS (that do NOT affect what class you
are placed in) INCLUDE THE FOLLOWING: Hydraulics, rims
accessories, car audio/video, murals, pinstriping, engraving,
etc. Minor body work, including (but not limited to) shaved
tailgate handle, shaved license plate frames, frenched
antenna, etc.
MAJOR MODIFICATIONS INCLUDE THE FOLLOWING:
Complete engine compartment or engine swap, custom paint,
custom interior, complete undercarriage. Body modifications
include: suicide hood, suicide trunk, one set of shaved door
handles (one pair), Lambo doors, suicide doors, split doors,
split trunk or hood. Tilt front-end, body lift, molded under hood
or trunk, molded body kit, molded conversions, chop-top,
Hollywood top, or other custom work (any body part cut and
hinged in a non-factory manner).
The judges will classify all entries on a per-event basis. There
may be a variance in classification depending on the number
of vehicles in a particular class. It takes three (3) entries to
guarantee a class. All classes are subject to change.
ORIGINAL –Completely stock or restored vehicle. No custom
wheels are allowed.
STREET CUSTOM - Stock vehicle with a limit of zero (0)
Major modifications.
MILD CUSTOM - Vehicle with one (1) or two (2) Major
modifications.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Jun 3 2008, 12:19 PM~10788291
> *Yea i wana know how its always only by 10 or less  points? Last time it was some were like 8.5 points and now its 10.5 points... And I hope that no one thinks im talking shit or what ever, im just kinda like WTF on the standings ya no what im saying?
> *


its because he waxed his car this time :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 3 2008, 01:10 PM~10788230
> *time for some hydros FATASS  :biggrin:      I'd do bags on mine but I don't got the big cheddar like you know who over there...  :biggrin:
> *



funny i am broke., plus my car needs a tune up. i hope the next show goes pretty good


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Anyway FUCK IT, new subject who needs rooms for h town this coming weekend???


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Jun 3 2008, 01:29 PM~10788369
> *Anyway FUCK IT, new subject who needs rooms for h town this coming weekend???
> *


i do,. but can you please make sure i have strippers dancing when i get to my room.


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: FATASS, impala_ss_in_atx, DA_SQUID, MiKLO, ATXSS, SouthsideLife, Cut N 3's

DAMN WHATS UP EVERYONE???


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

just thought I'd beautify this page :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 3 2008, 01:31 PM~10788384
> *i do,.  but can you please make sure i have strippers dancing when i get to my room.
> *


 :roflmao: ill see what I can do big dawg~ :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Jun 3 2008, 02:29 PM~10788369
> *Anyway FUCK IT, new subject who needs rooms for h town this coming weekend???
> *


we aready talked about that at the meetin :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 3 2008, 02:31 PM~10788387
> *just thought I'd beautify this page  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


mmmmmmm im go watch her right now :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 3 2008, 01:31 PM~10788387
> *just thought I'd beautify this page  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 3 2008, 01:34 PM~10788408
> *we aready talked about that at the meetin :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: 
OK I GOT 

Rick one room
LaMark One room
Alex one room 
Me one room 
Oz one room 

RIGHT?


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 3 2008, 01:34 PM~10788408
> *we aready talked about that at the meetin :uh:
> *


Miklo are you going? And what about you Benny?


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

hey Yall how do you change the words under your avatar. ? mine says Baller which is a damn lie.. more like False Baller or Baller on a budget... a lil help be appreciated...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Jun 3 2008, 01:38 PM~10788448
> *:roflmao:
> OK I GOT
> 
> ...


damn i was hoping i would share a room with someone


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Jun 3 2008, 12:41 PM~10788468
> *Miklo are you going? And what about you Benny?
> *


no, i have to work again


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

Negative ELI.... no can do carnal..


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 3 2008, 01:45 PM~10788509
> *Negative ELI.... no can do carnal..
> *


 :thumbsup: its coo... Why not though?


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 3 2008, 01:43 PM~10788496
> *damn i was hoping i would share a room with someone
> *


try and get one of them to bunk up with you. Your best bet is Lamark cause hes not to sure if his girls goin... but if yall are gona bunk up then PLEASE let me know so I dont over book a room


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 3 2008, 01:43 PM~10788498
> *no, i have to work again
> *


 :0 DAMN FOO, there workin you like that???


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

birthdays and well hell I'll be out cruzn here Saturday with all the bikers chkn out Bikes and the :wow: :wow:'s


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

my bad biker rally not till next week still got the birthdays to go to...


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

well got to run everyone, im getin off work and heading to Lisas grad. thingy ttyl :wave:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

ello evrabody


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 3 2008, 02:43 PM~10788494
> *hey Yall how do you change the words under your avatar.  ?  mine says Baller which is a damn lie..  more like False Baller or Baller on a budget...  a lil help be appreciated...
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

click on "edit my profile" and then where it says: "Custom member title", type your new one there


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

thanks you !!!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Jun 3 2008, 11:25 AM~10787892
> *Thankx Man!  :thumbsup: Im gona try and get it re painted this week befor houston :biggrin:
> *


this week??? dont rush it homie, its not worth it to try and rush everything last minute for one show. id wait until after this one, theres like a 3 week break until the next show. just my opinion, ive learned from experience :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 3 2008, 02:33 PM~10789368
> *thanks you !!!!!
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jun 3 2008, 09:37 AM~10786276
> *Same here. So I've been looking at pics of the Pink Mafia Girls.  :biggrin:
> *



i see u got a thing for girls who use a sharpie lolz j/p some of em do look good though. i just dont like the fake eyebrows  not sayin i wouldnt hit it though :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Jun 3 2008, 09:10 AM~10786159
> *Well john chuck took me in that room and asked me about the dents in my back quarter panle, and he told me that thats whats hurtin me on my points... and told me that I took home 2nd place and lost 1st place by one point... But yea were both put in Street Luxury, and that car I think that hes in mild because of his paint job but not to sure... And so far as checkin on how many point you got there not letin any one know just because everyone is asking and its to much to get to everyone and tell them... But yea thats whats up CONNGRATS on 1st place...
> *



tell him its thosed guerillas you got in the trunk. that shit be beatin like a mofo


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Jun 3 2008, 01:28 PM~10787922
> *:angry: HOW THE HELL??? IT BEATS ME... I FILL LIKE IM GETIN BURNED  :burn:
> *



then again they did say at the san marcos show the guy who won best mural dont even have any murals on his ride. they said even he was like "wtf how did i get this" when they handed him the award. but its good to see you and Rick both at the top .. same club same family so thats whats up :thumbsup: keep reppin it hard homiez. dont let some car show get between yall.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 3 2008, 05:09 PM~10789635
> *then again they did say at the san marcos show the guy who won best mural dont even have any murals on his ride.  they said even he was like "wtf how did i get this" when they handed him the award.  but its good to see you and Rick both at the top .. same club same family so thats whats up  :thumbsup: keep reppin it hard homiez.  dont let some car show get between yall.
> *


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 3 2008, 05:09 PM~10789635
> *then again they did say at the san marcos show the guy who won best mural dont even have any murals on his ride.  they said even he was like "wtf how did i get this" when they handed him the award.  but its good to see you and Rick both at the top .. same club same family so thats whats up  :thumbsup: keep reppin it hard homiez.  dont let some car show get between yall.
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hey miggy did you take 1st?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 3 2008, 06:26 PM~10790250
> *hey miggy did you take 1st?
> *



yea i was all suprised too. even standing in that long ass line i was thinkin damn iam gonna be pissed if iam standing here waiting forever for nothing. cuz they didnt even call out the numbers or anything. they had everyone stand in one line at the door in the hallway. they looked at your paper to see ur number and if you placed they handed you your plaque. it was almost as bad as the meanstreets carshow last weekend. heard you were stuck working ..


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 3 2008, 05:31 PM~10790282
> *yea i was all suprised too.  even standing in that long ass line i was thinkin damn iam gonna be pissed if iam standing here waiting forever for nothing.  cuz they didnt even call out the numbers or anything.  they had everyone stand in one line at the door in the hallway.  they looked at your paper to see ur number and if you placed they handed you your plaque.  it was almost as bad as the meanstreets carshow last weekend.  heard you were stuck working ..
> *



i did not wait that long


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 3 2008, 04:31 PM~10790282
> *yea i was all suprised too.  even standing in that long ass line i was thinkin damn iam gonna be pissed if iam standing here waiting forever for nothing.  cuz they didnt even call out the numbers or anything.  they had everyone stand in one line at the door in the hallway.  they looked at your paper to see ur number and if you placed they handed you your plaque.  it was almost as bad as the meanstreets carshow last weekend.  heard you were stuck working ..
> *


why were you supprised???

yeah i was runnin around and working all damn weekend  

congrats on first place


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

so who all placed and who got what?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0 dog leg'n it :0 

hey SQUID how did your models do?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

1st for the impala and 2nd for the lac


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

what time are we leavin for houston


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 3 2008, 08:43 PM~10791255
> *what time are we leavin for houston
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*ANYONE IN AUSTIN SELL THESE ??*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK GUYS.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 3 2008, 06:32 PM~10790288
> *i did not wait that long
> *



i know.. u were 3rd in line. i was too busy listening to Trae then i turned around and everyone was garn.. so i had to go check out wha was going on and the line was already way long.. congradulations on gettin 1st once again.. :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 3 2008, 06:47 PM~10790389
> *why were you supprised???
> 
> yeah i was runnin around and working all damn weekend
> ...



cuz they had some clean lincolns there. but i dunno if they were considered street or mild. hell i get happy when i get 3rd i aint gonna lie lol .. anything is better then nothing


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 3 2008, 06:48 PM~10790400
> *so who all placed and who got what?
> *



x2


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Jun 3 2008, 12:58 PM~10788128
> *May be I should start KISSIN some ASS like others and ill move on up in the standings and wont be geting beat by only 10 points, i mean come on how is it that you allways only beat me by 10 or less points???
> *



sup homie, not hating, but just want 2 clear sum things...you dont have 2 kiss ass 2 earn the points you deserve.....I have been on the WeGo Tour since it started last year, and I can honestly say that the judges know what they are doin...They are professionals that have been in the game 4 a long time and have built top quality rides...Ive seen statements saying pretty much, dont know why people beat you.....Honestly, you saying that is just saying you think your ride is cleaner than your homies, and that really aint the way 2 go...You cant just jump in the game and try and run it, it takes time, and you gotta earn that respect....If they keep beating you, then maybe you need 2 step your game up...not hating, just lettin ya know...there is a lot of minor things you can do 2 help improve your points, if ya have ? i can help, ask Miklo, i gave em some pointers, I aint a Hater... I know things on this tour cause ive been on it so much, and ive learned a lot...Mild Custom is one of the most competitive classes, trust me, if your complainin about losin by ten points in street, dont step up.....You said it yourself that Jon tried helpin ya out by tellin ya you need 2 fix them dents in da quarters....Maybe you should start there, ricks (car)body is straight....and also he has bags which gives em more points, then he also has inserts, which is more points, then he has stuff done under the hood, which is more points, so before you get mad and say people are fuckin ya over, step your game up...Again, im not hating just makin sure you know the deal...Ive seen ya win, and congrats, but make sure you dont get big headed about them wins....I have won my fair share of awards, but when i dont win, i dont down another dudes ride, its my fault for not steppin my game up enough...You can talk 2 any person in Mild Luxury and ask em how that class is, you gotta come strong, and sumtimes you dont come strong enough...So just bring yourself down a level homie, dont down another ridas(especially a club member) ride...AGAIN, IM NOT HATING HOMIE, JUST MAKIN THINGS CLEAR, AND I STAND BEHIND WHATEVER I SAY, NOT TRYIN 2 BRING PROBLEMS, JUST STATING THE FACTS....


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 3 2008, 01:14 AM~10785119
> *check this out bro. its still in the plastic so it doesn't get scratched.
> pm me when you can paypal us so we can get the wheel in the mail   :biggrin:
> 
> ...



found this in another posting ... ddddaaaammmnnn


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 3 2008, 03:38 PM~10789391
> *this week???  dont rush it homie, its not worth it to try and rush everything last minute for one show.  id wait until after this one, theres like a 3 week break until the next show.  just my opinion, ive learned from experience  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: Yea im just gona wait untell I get back fuck it it will just blow them away when I go to the next show :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 3 2008, 11:56 PM~10794335
> *sup homie, not hating, but just want 2 clear sum things...you dont have 2 kiss ass 2 earn the points you deserve.....I have been on the WeGo Tour since it started last year, and I can honestly say that the judges know what they are doin...They are professionals that have been in the game  4 a long time and have built top quality rides...Ive seen statements saying pretty much, dont know why people beat you.....Honestly, you saying that is just saying you think your ride is cleaner than your homies, and that really aint the way 2 go...You cant just jump in the game and try and run it, it takes time, and you gotta earn that respect....If they keep beating you, then maybe you need 2 step your game up...not hating, just lettin ya know...there is a lot of minor things you can do 2 help improve your points, if ya have ? i can help, ask Miklo, i gave em some pointers, I aint a Hater... I know things on this tour cause ive been on it so much, and ive learned a lot...Mild Custom is one of the most competitive classes, trust me, if your complainin about losin by ten points in street, dont step up.....You said it yourself that Jon tried helpin ya out by tellin ya you need 2 fix them dents in da quarters....Maybe you should start there, ricks (car)body is straight....and also he has bags which gives em more points, then he also has inserts, which is more points, then he has stuff done under the hood, which is more points, so before you get mad and say people are fuckin ya over, step your game up...Again, im not hating just makin sure you know the deal...Ive seen ya win, and congrats, but make sure you dont get big headed about them wins....I have won my fair share of awards, but when i dont win, i dont down another dudes ride, its my fault for not steppin my game up enough...You can talk 2 any person in Mild Luxury and ask em how that class is, you gotta come strong, and sumtimes you dont come strong enough...So just bring yourself down a level homie, dont down another ridas(especially a club member) ride...AGAIN, IM NOT HATING HOMIE, JUST MAKIN THINGS CLEAR, AND I STAND BEHIND WHATEVER I SAY, NOT TRYIN 2 BRING PROBLEMS, JUST STATING THE FACTS....
> *


x 1000


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 3 2008, 04:32 PM~10790288
> *i did not wait that long
> *


u thought it was the hotdog line thts y u were up in the front lol


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 3 2008, 03:55 PM~10789521
> *tell him its thosed guerillas you got in the trunk.  that shit be beatin like a mofo
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 3 2008, 04:09 PM~10789635
> *then again they did say at the san marcos show the guy who won best mural dont even have any murals on his ride.  they said even he was like "wtf how did i get this" when they handed him the award.  but its good to see you and Rick both at the top .. same club same family so thats whats up  :thumbsup: keep reppin it hard homiez.  dont let some car show get between yall.
> *


Naw man hes still mah dawg no matter what...  I heard something about that guys with the murals to, but dont know what story to beleve. Cause ya know once it gets from one person to the next and so on it gets a lil more twisted, naw I mean? And your right about us being on the top like me and him allways say so long as one of us with KNIGHTS comes home with it thats all that matters. Im just not to happy about the way the past two san marcos shows have been ran, and I think that it was ran by the same people... Oh well I just dont think that I will be back to a san marcos show anytime soon...


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 3 2008, 05:48 PM~10790400
> *2nd place lost to miggy by 1 point*


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 3 2008, 10:07 PM~10792936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: SAME TO YOU BOSS MAN!


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 4 2008, 12:56 AM~10794335
> *sup homie, not hating, but just want 2 clear sum things...you dont have 2 kiss ass 2 earn the points you deserve.....I have been on the WeGo Tour since it started last year, and I can honestly say that the judges know what they are doin...They are professionals that have been in the game  4 a long time and have built top quality rides...Ive seen statements saying pretty much, dont know why people beat you.....Honestly, you saying that is just saying you think your ride is cleaner than your homies, and that really aint the way 2 go...You cant just jump in the game and try and run it, it takes time, and you gotta earn that respect....If they keep beating you, then maybe you need 2 step your game up...not hating, just lettin ya know...there is a lot of minor things you can do 2 help improve your points, if ya have ? i can help, ask Miklo, i gave em some pointers, I aint a Hater... I know things on this tour cause ive been on it so much, and ive learned a lot...Mild Custom is one of the most competitive classes, trust me, if your complainin about losin by ten points in street, dont step up.....You said it yourself that Jon tried helpin ya out by tellin ya you need 2 fix them dents in da quarters....Maybe you should start there, ricks (car)body is straight....and also he has bags which gives em more points, then he also has inserts, which is more points, then he has stuff done under the hood, which is more points, so before you get mad and say people are fuckin ya over, step your game up...Again, im not hating just makin sure you know the deal...Ive seen ya win, and congrats, but make sure you dont get big headed about them wins....I have won my fair share of awards, but when i dont win, i dont down another dudes ride, its my fault for not steppin my game up enough...You can talk 2 any person in Mild Luxury and ask em how that class is, you gotta come strong, and sumtimes you dont come strong enough...So just bring yourself down a level homie, dont down another ridas(especially a club member) ride...AGAIN, IM NOT HATING HOMIE, JUST MAKIN THINGS CLEAR, AND I STAND BEHIND WHATEVER I SAY, NOT TRYIN 2 BRING PROBLEMS, JUST STATING THE FACTS....
> *


I GOT CHU MAN and I know that your not hating on me or anyone else.  And ya know I did get a lil upset about the standings, and NO im not hating on RICKS ride or any othere ride. Im just not understanding a few things like how he has all that stuff done to his car and I dont but how he still beats me by 10 points every show. And I have been adding things like pinstriping and carpet to my display. And SO FAR AS ME HATING ON THE GUYS FROM THE WEGO TOUR, NEVER THAT I GOT MUCH RESPECT FOR THEM AND WHAT THEY DO. HELL IM ON THERE TOUR AND HAVE BEEN TO EVERYONE OF THERE SHOWS AND PLAN ON GOING TO ALL THE REMAINING ONES AS WELL. NOT TO MANY GUYS CAN SAY THAT. AND I GOT MORE RESPECT FOR JOHN AS LIKE I SAID HE TOLD ME WHAT WAS BRING me down in points AND IS TRYING TO HELP ME OUT IN THE TOUR. I was a lil upset like I said and APOLOGIZE TO ANY AND EVERYONE that may have taking OFFENSE TO WHAT I SAID... thats all I can say for that and thank you and much respect bro...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Jun 4 2008, 09:37 AM~10795264
> *Naw man hes still mah dawg no matter what...   I heard something about that guys with the murals to, but dont know what story to beleve. Cause ya know once it gets from one person to the next and so on it gets a lil more twisted, naw I mean? And your right about us being on the top like me and him allways say so long as one of us with KNIGHTS comes home with it thats all that matters. Im just not to happy about the way the past two san marcos shows have been ran, and I think that it was ran by the same people... Oh well I just dont think that I will be back to a san marcos show anytime soon...
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jun 4 2008, 07:18 AM~10795172
> *u thought it was the hotdog line thts y u were up in the front lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 3 2008, 11:56 PM~10794335
> *sup homie, not hating, but just want 2 clear sum things...you dont have 2 kiss ass 2 earn the points you deserve.....I have been on the WeGo Tour since it started last year, and I can honestly say that the judges know what they are doin...They are professionals that have been in the game  4 a long time and have built top quality rides...Ive seen statements saying pretty much, dont know why people beat you.....Honestly, you saying that is just saying you think your ride is cleaner than your homies, and that really aint the way 2 go...You cant just jump in the game and try and run it, it takes time, and you gotta earn that respect....If they keep beating you, then maybe you need 2 step your game up...not hating, just lettin ya know...there is a lot of minor things you can do 2 help improve your points, if ya have ? i can help, ask Miklo, i gave em some pointers, I aint a Hater... I know things on this tour cause ive been on it so much, and ive learned a lot...Mild Custom is one of the most competitive classes, trust me, if your complainin about losin by ten points in street, dont step up.....You said it yourself that Jon tried helpin ya out by tellin ya you need 2 fix them dents in da quarters....Maybe you should start there, ricks (car)body is straight....and also he has bags which gives em more points, then he also has inserts, which is more points, then he has stuff done under the hood, which is more points, so before you get mad and say people are fuckin ya over, step your game up...Again, im not hating just makin sure you know the deal...Ive seen ya win, and congrats, but make sure you dont get big headed about them wins....I have won my fair share of awards, but when i dont win, i dont down another dudes ride, its my fault for not steppin my game up enough...You can talk 2 any person in Mild Luxury and ask em how that class is, you gotta come strong, and sumtimes you dont come strong enough...So just bring yourself down a level homie, dont down another ridas(especially a club member) ride...AGAIN, IM NOT HATING HOMIE, JUST MAKIN THINGS CLEAR, AND I STAND BEHIND WHATEVER I SAY, NOT TRYIN 2 BRING PROBLEMS, JUST STATING THE FACTS....
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Jun 4 2008, 07:02 AM~10795082
> *:thumbsup: Yea im just gona wait untell I get back fuck it it will just blow them away when I go to the next show :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 3 2008, 09:07 PM~10792936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RICK TREVINO- KOP - 456.5
ELIGH MARTINEZ-KOP-445.5
11 NOT 10 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jun 4 2008, 12:01 PM~10796634
> *RICK TREVINO- KOP - 456.5
> ELIGH MARTINEZ-KOP-445.5
> 11  NOT  10  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Jun 4 2008, 09:11 AM~10795448
> *I GOT CHU MAN and I know that your not hating on me or anyone else.  And ya know I did get a lil upset about the standings, and NO im not hating on RICKS ride or any othere ride. Im just not understanding a few things like how he has all that stuff done to his car and I dont but how he still beats me by 10 points every show. And I have been adding things like pinstriping and carpet to my display. And SO FAR AS ME HATING ON THE GUYS FROM THE WEGO TOUR, NEVER THAT I GOT MUCH RESPECT FOR THEM AND WHAT THEY DO. HELL IM ON THERE TOUR AND HAVE BEEN TO EVERYONE OF THERE SHOWS AND PLAN ON GOING TO ALL THE REMAINING ONES AS WELL. NOT TO MANY GUYS CAN SAY THAT. AND I GOT MORE RESPECT FOR JOHN AS LIKE I SAID HE TOLD ME WHAT WAS BRING me down in points AND IS TRYING TO HELP ME OUT IN THE TOUR. I was a lil upset like I said and APOLOGIZE TO ANY AND EVERYONE that may have taking OFFENSE TO WHAT I SAID... thats all I can say for that and thank you and much respect bro...
> *




thats cool homie, good to see ya understand and not take what i said offensive....man the reason you may be losin by ten points, and you still do different things is because not the same judge judges your class at every show, they try and switch around judges....Man i shit you not, at sum shows troy(the roadmaster from Rollerz Only) was beating me by 4 points last year, and he has chrome undercarriage and juice, but no matter what i was still there with em at the next show.....At all the BIG shows i would place 4th place, i would only lose by a little bit, and they would have me in some categories...and at sum BIG shows ive been bumped up 2 Semi, which aint no way i should have been, but Ive placed in Semi...its just different judges see things differently....I didnt place in Dallas and in Austin but thats cool, that just means I gotta step it up a lil, but i do know that not a lot of rides that i go against gets driven as much as mine...so Im Proud of what i got...I HAD 2 miss the San Marcos show due 2 sum issues, and that really fucked me over on the standings, but look at the cars i gotta go against on the standings, aint no way i could have beat them, but no matter what i will back the WeGo Tour, always have and always will....but keep ya head up homie, and hit me up, i know a lot of little things you can do that you wouldnt ever think of doin, and i know things that will give you double points.....


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Jun 3 2008, 02:38 PM~10788448
> *:roflmao:
> OK I GOT
> 
> ...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 3 2008, 02:43 PM~10788496
> *damn i was hoping i would share a room with someone
> *


i told u i will let u know by friday


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

damn I thought it was Larmark :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 4 2008, 01:08 PM~10796682
> *thats cool homie, good to see ya understand and not take what i said offensive....man the reason you may be losin by ten points, and you still do different things is because not the same judge judges your class at every show, they try and switch around judges....Man i shit you not, at sum shows troy(the roadmaster from Rollerz Only) was beating me by 4 points last year, and he has chrome undercarriage and juice, but no matter what i was still there with em at the next show.....At all the BIG shows i would place 4th place, i would only lose by a little bit, and they would have me in some categories...and at sum BIG shows ive been bumped up 2 Semi, which aint no way i should have been, but Ive placed in Semi...its just different judges see things differently....I didnt place in Dallas and in Austin but thats cool, that just means I gotta step it up a lil, but i do know that not a lot of rides that i go against gets driven as much as mine...so Im Proud of what i got...I HAD 2 miss the San Marcos show due 2 sum issues, and that really fucked me over on the standings, but look at the cars i gotta go against on the standings, aint no way i could have beat them, but no matter what i will back the WeGo Tour, always have and always will....but keep ya head up homie, and hit me up, i know a lot of little things you can do that you wouldnt ever think of doin, and i know things that will give you double points.....
> *


sharing is caring let a brother know ?


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

let everyone except Rick know ... J/k :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 4 2008, 01:48 PM~10796992
> *i told u i will let u know by friday
> *


 Friday to late :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 4 2008, 01:47 PM~10796979
> *its spelled the mark :biggrin:*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 4 2008, 11:51 AM~10797014
> *damn I thought it was Larmark  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :roflmao: i was thinkin the same thing


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 4 2008, 12:52 PM~10797028
> *let everyone except Rick know ... J/k  :biggrin:
> *



damn u wrong....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 3 2008, 04:48 PM~10790400
> *so who all placed and who got what?
> *


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 4 2008, 12:08 PM~10796682
> *thats cool homie, good to see ya understand and not take what i said offensive....man the reason you may be losin by ten points, and you still do different things is because not the same judge judges your class at every show, they try and switch around judges....Man i shit you not, at sum shows troy(the roadmaster from Rollerz Only) was beating me by 4 points last year, and he has chrome undercarriage and juice, but no matter what i was still there with em at the next show.....At all the BIG shows i would place 4th place, i would only lose by a little bit, and they would have me in some categories...and at sum BIG shows ive been bumped up 2 Semi, which aint no way i should have been, but Ive placed in Semi...its just different judges see things differently....I didnt place in Dallas and in Austin but thats cool, that just means I gotta step it up a lil, but i do know that not a lot of rides that i go against gets driven as much as mine...so Im Proud of what i got...I HAD 2 miss the San Marcos show due 2 sum issues, and that really fucked me over on the standings, but look at the cars i gotta go against on the standings, aint no way i could have beat them, but no matter what i will back the WeGo Tour, always have and always will....but keep ya head up homie, and hit me up, i know a lot of little things you can do that you wouldnt ever think of doin, and i know things that will give you double points.....
> *


Naw man I dont take offensive to what most people say, cause you got what you got to say and so do i. And your right in so many ways as i belve I am aswell. But I just wish that everyone could just maybe by chance see were im coming from on the points system. But yea and so far as put rick or any one down or let alone there ride I not about that and never once did I say anything bad about him or his ride... Im just wondering how my points are staying the same when im adding diffrent stuff to my car every show... But hey im new to this so im still learning ya know. Anyway it was coo for you to hit me up and let me know whats, and for the info, and ill be hitin you up soon man... ttyl bro


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 27 2008, 02:18 PM~10746491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i passed my spanish final by 1 point :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 4 2008, 01:56 PM~10797064
> *Friday to late :uh:
> *


yea but thats on her not me. if i say yea to rick and Bri comes i'm not goin have a goodweekin. :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 4 2008, 02:09 PM~10797202
> *i passed my spanish final  by 1 point :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 4 2008, 02:10 PM~10797209
> *yea but thats on her not me. if i say yea to rick and Bri comes i'm not goin have a goodweekin.  :uh:
> *


thats on u not me. :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

we still have not done this!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

the flyer
should have put on there that it was a car show :biggrin: but its said and done... cant wait for this show need any help let me know I see what I can't do for yall...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 4 2008, 02:36 PM~10797480
> *the flyer
> should have put on there that it was a car show  :biggrin:    but its said and done...  cant wait for this show need any help let me know I see what I can't do for yall...
> *


this will be the back of the flyer's.


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 4 2008, 01:09 PM~10797202
> *i passed my spanish final  by 1 point :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 4 2008, 01:36 PM~10797480
> *the flyer
> should have put on there that it was a car show  :biggrin:    but its said and done...  cant wait for this show need any help let me know I see what I can't do for yall...
> *


already :thumbsup:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 4 2008, 02:09 PM~10797202
> *i passed my spanish final  by 1 point :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


learned half my spanish from my dad taking me to the cantina's with him... good to see you getting yours in a positive better environment..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 4 2008, 02:36 PM~10797480
> *the flyer
> should have put on there that it was a car show  :biggrin:    but its said and done...  cant wait for this show need any help let me know I see what I can't do for yall...
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 4 2008, 02:10 PM~10797209
> *yea but thats on her not me. if i say yea to rick and Bri comes i'm not goin have a goodweekin.  :uh:
> *



and that wouldnt be good


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 4 2008, 02:58 PM~10797681
> *
> 
> 
> ...



on there where it says "1st place only, 2 make a class" is that just for the hop? but the catagories for cars and bikes etc is 1st, 2nd, n 3rd right? are all lowriders going against each other?


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

Imagine busting a cruise like this one here..... aaawwww one day..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 4 2008, 03:07 PM~10797765
> *on there where it says "1st place only, 2 make a class" is that just for the hop? but the catagories for cars and bikes etc is 1st, 2nd, n 3rd right? are all lowriders going against each other?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :no:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

that linc. is clean


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 4 2008, 05:02 PM~10799293
> *that linc. is clean
> *



:werd: :biggrin: .....and that would be in mild custom also... :0 :0 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

good thing he's in British Columbia :biggrin: j/k


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 4 2008, 05:10 PM~10799341
> *good thing he's in British Columbia :biggrin:  j/k
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: .....see, add sum patterns, do sum murals, do your insides, add chrome undies, but not full, and you can have it just like that... :biggrin: .....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

if ya did all of that, you will still stay in mild....


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 3 2008, 08:36 PM~10792589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*ANYONE KNOW ??*


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

and got a 100 on my math final


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 4 2008, 06:17 PM~10799832
> *and got a 100 on my math final
> *


nice


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 4 2008, 06:17 PM~10799384
> *ANYONE KNOW ??
> *


 :thumbsup: :dunno:


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Jun 4 2008, 08:37 AM~10795264
> *Naw man hes still mah dawg no matter what...   I heard something about that guys with the murals to, but dont know what story to beleve. Cause ya know once it gets from one person to the next and so on it gets a lil more twisted, naw I mean? And your right about us being on the top like me and him allways say so long as one of us with KNIGHTS comes home with it thats all that matters. Im just not to happy about the way the past two san marcos shows have been ran, and I think that it was ran by the same people... Oh well I just dont think that I will be back to a san marcos show anytime soon...
> *










YEAH MY BOY DIDNT GET SHIT. THIS WOULD BE CONSIDERED STREET RIGHT?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

WHATS UP PEEPS


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RUB A DUB_@Jun 4 2008, 08:18 PM~10800716
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what kind of paint is it? Does it have stock interior? That is a conversion 2 the front right??


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUB A DUB_@Jun 4 2008, 09:18 PM~10800716
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i think that decal on the windshield is considered a major so that would move it up to mild class..


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

did he cut out the bed to tuck the tires ? did he C notch it ? damn thats a nice truck but mods like cutting the bed might put you in mild.... i think :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

MAJOR MODIFICATIONS INCLUDE THE FOLLOWING:
Complete engine compartment or engine swap, custom paint,
custom interior, complete undercarriage. Body modifications
include: suicide hood, suicide trunk, one set of shaved door
handles (one pair), Lambo doors, suicide doors, split doors,
split trunk or hood. Tilt front-end, body lift, molded under hood
or trunk, molded body kit, molded conversions, chop-top,
Hollywood top, MILD CUSTOM - Vehicle with one (1) or two (2) Major
modifications.


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 4 2008, 06:17 PM~10799832
> *and got a 100 on my math final
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 3 2008, 09:36 PM~10792589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Shinny , but what are those?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 5 2008, 09:15 AM~10803775
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Awww....que cute! :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey alex larrys gona stop by there after a while if thats COO?


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

what up homeboys


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Jun 5 2008, 11:08 AM~10804356
> *Hey alex larrys gona stop by there after a while if thats COO?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 5 2008, 11:25 AM~10804489
> *what up homeboys
> *



How's yo mom and dem.....


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:twak: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 3 2008, 09:07 PM~10792936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Did we get a new flyer put together yet?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

French doors leading into the shop area at Wildtoyz Customz home of Wildthing 2000. Still need to add some more later


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

what up Josh?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jun 5 2008, 06:45 AM~10803658
> *Shinny , but what are those?
> *


*THNX !! THOSE ARE POLISHED ADEL DUMP VALVE'S, FOR YOUR HYDRAULIC SETUP. I NEED THE CAP THAT GOES ON THE CANDLE . *


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

96' impalas form houston on mlk :0 :0 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=5ST3IKD0KTI


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 4 2008, 10:22 PM~10801712
> *what kind of paint is it?  Does it have stock interior?  That is a conversion 2 the front right??
> *


JUST YOUR REGULAR BASE BLUE AND CLEAR INTERIOR IS PRETTY MUCH STOCK LEATHER PLUS THE SCREENS AND YEAH YOUR RIGHT THE CONVERSION. IM NOT TRYING TO BITCH I KNOW THAT SUT ESCALADE AND THE TILT FRONT END CHEVY HAVE ALL THOSE MODS COMPARED TO THIS ONE BUT I WOULD FIGURE THEY WERE IN A DIFF CLASS


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hey Paul can you PM me Julius's number please


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 5 2008, 02:24 AM~10803131
> *i think that decal on the windshield is considered a major so that would move it up to mild class..
> *


HAHA LMAO MAYBE WE SHOULD JUST ADD MORE STICKERS TIL IT GETS TO RADICAL


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RUB A DUB_@Jun 5 2008, 06:14 PM~10807962
> *JUST YOUR REGULAR BASE BLUE AND CLEAR INTERIOR IS PRETTY MUCH STOCK LEATHER PLUS THE SCREENS AND YEAH YOUR RIGHT THE CONVERSION. IM NOT TRYING TO BITCH I KNOW THAT SUT ESCALADE AND THE TILT FRONT END CHEVY HAVE ALL THOSE MODS COMPARED TO THIS ONE BUT I WOULD FIGURE THEY WERE IN A DIFF CLASS
> *



what pretty much bumped em up was the conversion most likely, and as long as you have on major conversion, then your bumped up 2 mild, no matter what...trust me, im in the standings, but stopped kinda caring cause im goin against full fuckin show cars, cars that sit on jackstands and have been frame off projects, and aint no way i would be able 2 outscore them, so im just gonna hit the shows that i can, and work with the tour as much as possible...next year ill be able 2 contend a lil better.... :biggrin:


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 5 2008, 06:58 AM~10803488
> *did he cut out the bed to tuck the tires ?  did he C notch it ? damn thats a nice truck but mods like cutting the bed might put you in mild....  i think  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH ITS TUBBED OUT AND NOTCH .I DIDNT THINK THAT MATTERED AT A SHOW LIKE THAT . I GUESS WEGO IS BIGGER THAN I THOUGHT


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 5 2008, 06:20 PM~10808004
> *what pretty much bumped em up was the conversion most likely, and as long as you have on major conversion, then your bumped up 2 mild, no matter what...trust me, im in the standings, but stopped kinda caring cause im goin against full fuckin show cars, cars that sit on jackstands and have been frame off projects, and aint no way i would be able 2 outscore them, so im just gonna hit the shows that i can, and work with the tour as much as possible...next year ill be able 2 contend a lil better.... :biggrin:
> *


I HEARD THAT!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 5 2008, 05:20 PM~10808004
> *what pretty much bumped em up was the conversion most likely, and as long as you have on major conversion, then your bumped up 2 mild, no matter what...trust me, im in the standings, but stopped kinda caring cause im goin against full fuckin show cars, cars that sit on jackstands and have been frame off projects, and aint no way i would be able 2 outscore them, so im just gonna hit the shows that i can, and work with the tour as much as possible...next year ill be able 2 contend a lil better.... :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 5 2008, 07:23 PM~10808033
> *x2
> *


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 5 2008, 05:55 PM~10808228
> *:uh:  :twak:
> *












what??? :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

allways typin and talkn shit... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 5 2008, 08:03 PM~10808289
> *allways crying and eating shit... :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:yeah you are :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up peoples


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

damn repost


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Ok Guys got the rooms for tomorrow, I got 5 for us!

1 for me
1 for alex
1 for lamark
1 for rick
1 for Oz

There all going to be single king size beds with a pull out sofa in the rooms and we can get roll a way beds if need so, the rate is going to be $59.99 plus tax! So around $65-$68 bucks with taxs and all... Hope no one is down about the rooms being single kings or the price, but its the best I could do. The ARMY has all the double bed rooms like we had last time at that hotel booked :angry: DAMN ARMY! just kiddin just kiddin So yea I guess ill see yall tonight at 9pm at alexs house...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

todya is the day :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 6 2008, 10:34 AM~10812157
> *todya is the day :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

for houston


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 6 2008, 01:47 PM~10813522
> *for houston
> *


When r ya'll leavin


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

How was da show??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jun 9 2008, 09:11 AM~10828610
> *How was da show??
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :thumbsup: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=413889


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

wheres the pics?

who all placed?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 9 2008, 12:29 PM~10829855
> *SHOULD OF WENT BITCH :biggrin:*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 9 2008, 11:19 AM~10830203
> *SHOULD OF WENT BITCH :biggrin:
> *


i know.  

i should have my car back and ready within the next week or so


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 9 2008, 10:29 AM~10829855
> *
> 
> who all placed?
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*SHOULD OF WENT BITCH* :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: okay.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=413722    

how long has he had this?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 9 2008, 12:43 PM~10830384
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=413722
> 
> how long has he had this?
> *


that is some dude from Virginia i think...not the same lac of respect... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

oh okay thats what i was thinkin :biggrin: 
yeah i saw that it had different plates, but wasnt sure

hey tito can you call me 512-576-4210


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Lac of Respect- oooohhhhh :twak: that was confusing, my bad


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 9 2008, 01:34 PM~10830771
> *oh okay thats what i was thinkin :biggrin:
> yeah i saw that it had different plates, but wasnt sure
> 
> ...


prank call time :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i got pics but the cam. is in my dads truck :| :|


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 9 2008, 12:48 PM~10830882
> *prank call time  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :nono: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 9 2008, 12:51 PM~10830900
> *i got pics but the cam. is in my dads truck :|  :|
> *


who all placed??? Alex wont tell me :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 9 2008, 02:48 PM~10830882
> *prank call time  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: hes gonna have some arabian guy callin him n talkin shit now :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 9 2008, 09:25 AM~10829405
> *Ok here are the updated standings...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 9 2008, 01:52 PM~10830906
> *:nono:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 
at 4 in the morring sayin 

"opps wrong number" :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO+Jun 9 2008, 03:13 PM~10831046-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 9 2008, 01:38 PM~10831206
> *THATS THE SAME ONE I POSTED LAST WEEK JACKASS
> *


  no its not.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 9 2008, 03:39 PM~10831217
> * no its not.
> *


 :angry: what did i tell you about arguing with daddy, look at the scores and the title.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Jun 3 2008, 09:07 PM~10792936-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

im looking... :biggrin: 
what do you mean


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

????


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

KOP


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 9 2008, 05:13 PM~10831884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's the new one. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

looks like Knights of Pleasure is going to be highlighted all next year


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 9 2008, 05:19 PM~10831928
> *looks like Knights of Pleasure is going to be highlighted all next year
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

now i wish i was at the show yesterday because all i did here at work was cut the hell out of my finger  :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hey spook, do you still have that linc.???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey, my work is throwing a car show on July 26 (Sat.) from 11:00a-2:00p (setup from 9-11) along with a bunch of other activities. All the money will go to the Juvenile Diabetes Research Foundation. There will be trophies for all different categories, Im not sure yet on the entry fee but it will for sure be $15.00 or less.

Let me know if you are interested I would like to get everyone out here


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 9 2008, 04:13 PM~10831884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

This Sat. (June 14) at Advanced Auto Parts on 7th st. Pleasant Valley


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i have pre reg forms for heatwave


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@May 30 2008, 07:33 PM~10774394
> *Quality Engines on North Lamar,10 bucks a tire,Spook hit me up :biggrin:
> *


got them done here in georgetown.10.00 a tire mount and balanced and chrome stems.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*



Originally posted by MiKLO@Jun 9 2008, 03:52 PM~10832165
Hey, my work is throwing a car show on July 26 (Sat.) from 11:00a-2:00p (setup from 9-11) along with a bunch of other activities.  All the money will go to the Juvenile Diabetes Research Foundation.  There will be trophies for all different categories, Im not sure yet on the entry fee but it will for sure be $15.00 or less.

Let me know if you are interested I would like to get everyone out here 


Click to expand...

*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 9 2008, 06:26 PM~10832391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 9 2008, 07:06 PM~10833000
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

:twak: :buttkick: :barf: :banghead: :werd:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

73 no new pic


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

of cars


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 9 2008, 08:40 PM~10833735
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice pic cuz


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=393258&st=140


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jun 9 2008, 09:38 PM~10833713
> *73 no new pic
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 9 2008, 07:39 PM~10833722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN RICK YOU SCRONG !! * :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 9 2008, 11:55 AM~10829626
> * http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=413889
> *


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry10835685


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 9 2008, 06:26 PM~10832391
> *
> 
> 
> ...




<span style=\'color:lightblue\'>*hit us up if ya'll need any help* :thumbsup:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 9 2008, 04:52 PM~10832165
> *Hey, my work is throwing a car show on July 26 (Sat.) from 11:00a-2:00p (setup from 9-11) along with a bunch of other activities.  All the money will go to the Juvenile Diabetes Research Foundation.  There will be trophies for all different categories, Im not sure yet on the entry fee but it will for sure be $15.00 or less.
> 
> Let me know if you are interested I would like to get everyone out here
> *


 :thumbsup: im there! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 9 2008, 05:52 PM~10832165
> *Hey, my work is throwing a car show on July 26 (Sat.) from 11:00a-2:00p (setup from 9-11) along with a bunch of other activities.  All the money will go to the Juvenile Diabetes Research Foundation.  There will be trophies for all different categories, Im not sure yet on the entry fee but it will for sure be $15.00 or less.
> 
> Let me know if you are interested I would like to get everyone out here
> *



iam down :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Jun 9 2008, 06:06 PM~10833000-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  is this replying to the car show at my work???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 9 2008, 03:52 PM~10832165
> *Hey, my work is throwing a car show on July 26 (Sat.) from 11:00a-2:00p (setup from 9-11) along with a bunch of other activities.  All the money will go to the Juvenile Diabetes Research Foundation.  There will be trophies for all different categories, Im not sure yet on the entry fee but it will for sure be $15.00 or less.
> 
> Let me know if you are interested I would like to get everyone out here
> *


the entry fee is $15.00 for vehicles and $10.00 for bikes

I would really appreciate it if everyone could come out


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

f%^c miklo


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Jun 10 2008, 12:39 PM~10838815-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

does that look too small for a flyer???


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 10 2008, 04:13 PM~10840307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


texas hoe 
shaved ass


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 9 2008, 04:26 PM~10832391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jun 10 2008, 05:04 PM~10839852
> *f%^c miklo
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Miklo you can count me in man!


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 10 2008, 05:13 PM~10840307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


say say big dog!!!! what the f%c< is this


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 10 2008, 02:45 PM~10839233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


say say big dog !!! that looks good


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

long view

Date: August 9th, 2008
Day of the Show Registration Cut-off Time is 2:30 PM
NEW! Early Move in is on Friday, August 8th from 5:00 pm - 10:00 pm.
Security will be strongly enforced.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Miklo where do you work?


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

What It Is KNIGHTS? Whats Up? :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 10 2008, 10:42 PM~10842491
> *long view
> 
> Date: August 9th, 2008
> ...


pre-reg deadline is august 1st</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>the Waco show:
1/4 tank of gas
disconnect battery
MUST BE PARK ON CARPET 
(om anything besides the floor)


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 10 2008, 09:42 PM~10842491
> *long view
> 
> Date: August 9th, 2008
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 cuz the gang fight last week :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

before he got creamed (shaving cream) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey just wanted to tell everyone that chipped in fa mah gas home,THANK YOU! It ment a lot to me... Its good to know that im rollin wit a TRUE CLUB and FAMILY!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Jun 10 2008, 08:06 PM~10842164
> *Miklo you can count me in man!
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

i though this bitch was badass


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jun 11 2008, 07:29 AM~10844865
> *Miklo where do you work?
> *


Fairfield Inn http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=Fairfi...79275278&dtab=2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 10 2008, 05:01 PM~10839831
> *the entry fee is $15.00 for vehicles and $10.00 for bikes
> 
> I would really appreciate it if everyone could come out
> *


 :uh: ooooook i guess ill go :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 11 2008, 11:17 AM~10845798
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jun 10 2008, 08:17 PM~10842264
> *say say big dog!!!!  what the f%c< is this
> *


a logo for my biniz :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 11 2008, 09:31 AM~10845498
> *MUST BE PARK ON CARPET
> (om anything besides the floor)</span>
> *


will what i have work?
or does it have to be a full carpet?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 11 2008, 12:41 PM~10845985
> *a logo for my biniz :biggrin:
> *


that hasn`t been open over a year now :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 11 2008, 12:43 PM~10845995
> *will what i have work?
> or does it have to be a full carpet?
> *


carborde or something between your tire and floor


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 11 2008, 10:45 AM~10846003
> *that hasn`t been open over a year now :uh:
> *


its open now :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 11 2008, 10:48 AM~10846031
> *carborde or something between your tire and floor
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 11 2008, 02:21 PM~10846821
> *its open now :biggrin:
> *


where?????


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 11 2008, 12:24 PM~10846847
> *where?????
> *


well next week it will be at the same spot over there off of Parmer, its back in my back yard again :biggrin: for the time being, but last weekend we had it at HEB for a carnival type thing

i had to bring it home to touch up the paint and put new lights on it, it will be up and going in a couple of weeks -so you can come get you a banana with ice cream topping  ...im also doing funnel cakes now :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 11 2008, 02:36 PM~10846980
> *well next week it will be at the same spot over there off of Parmer, its back in my back yard again :biggrin:  for the time being, but last weekend we had it at HEB for a carnival type thing
> 
> i had to bring it home to touch up the paint and put new lights on it, it will be up and going in a couple of weeks -so you can come get you a banana with ice cream topping    ...im also doing funnel cakes now :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 11 2008, 10:30 AM~10845896
> *i though this bitch was badass
> 
> 
> ...


that is pretty tight


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 11 2008, 10:36 AM~10845936
> *:uh: ooooook i guess ill go :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 9 2008, 04:26 PM~10832391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 10 2008, 09:42 PM~10842491
> *long view
> 
> Date: August 9th, 2008
> ...



Euro/Import Two Doors Bikes - Two Wheel
Euro/Import Four Doors Trikes
Motorcycle Sport

T-Bucket/Roadsters Motorcycle Cruiser
Volkswagons Motorcycle Chopper

Street Rods Cars Pre 50’s
Street Rod Trucks Cars 50’s – 60’s
Hot-Rod Trucks Cars 70’s- 80’s 
Muscle Cars Cars 90’s - Newer


Trucks Pre 60’s
Trucks 60-89
Trucks 90- Newer

Under Construction Car Street and Radical 
Under Construction Truck Categories for the 
Hot Rod Car
Hot Rod Truck
Mini Truck Mild Lowriders-
Mini Truck Wild Bombs Cars
Mid-Size Trucks Lowriders- 
4x4’s Bomb Trucks
SUV Lowrider 50-60’s 
Special Interest

SLABS Pre-88 
SLABS 89- Newer

Lowrider 70’s 

Lowrider 80’s 
Lowrider 90’s – Newer


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

only room for 125 cars


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

who all pre reg?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 11 2008, 04:13 PM~10848544
> *who all pre reg?
> *


I didnt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

do you think theyre going to be real strict on the gas again (like they were in Dallas)???


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 11 2008, 06:01 PM~10848862
> *do you think theyre going to be real strict on the gas again (like they were in Dallas)???
> *


yes


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

did anyone find out how much electricity is goin to be???


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

idk but make sure you have a big jar of pickle juice and do that for the pickle flavor !


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 11 2008, 09:43 PM~10850230
> *idk but make sure you have a big jar of pickle juice and do that for the pickle flavor !
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 11 2008, 06:13 PM~10848544
> *who all pre reg?
> *


 :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 11 2008, 11:31 AM~10845498
> *[size=14]pre-reg deadline is august 1st</span><span style=\'color:blue\'>the Waco show:
> 1/4 tank of gas
> disconnect battery
> ...


thats my birthday :biggrin:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

atxpinky, it came out looking badass.... Good luck with the rest of it! :thumbsup:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jun 12 2008, 06:53 AM~10853016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam!!! Looking real good!!!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

LOOKIN REAL GOOD ...


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jun 12 2008, 06:54 AM~10853019
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THAT MOFO IS LOOKIN SIC BOBOSO!!! :thumbsup: 

PINKY NUCCA!!! 








:biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

NICE


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

lol


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Can some one email me tha pics from houston???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 11 2008, 10:47 PM~10852327
> *:nosad:  :nosad:
> *


i had Gary talk to Tim (from the tour) and he said he said that they are no where near full yet, he said as long as we get them out asap we should be OK


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 11 2008, 07:43 PM~10850230
> *idk but make sure you have a big jar of pickle juice and do that for the pickle flavor !
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 12 2008, 06:26 AM~10853246
> * LOOKIN REAL GOOD ...
> *


X2


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 12 2008, 11:12 AM~10854495
> *i had Gary talk to Tim (from the tour) and he said he said that they are no where near full yet, he said as long as we get them out asap we should be OK
> *



no 1 really pre registered...ill c what i can do, let me talk 2 jon in a minute.....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 12 2008, 11:05 AM~10854955
> *no really pre registered...ill c what i can do, let me talk 2 jon in a minute.....
> *


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 11 2008, 05:13 PM~10848544
> *who all pre reg?
> *


i did :biggrin: :cheesy: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

what's Punjabi???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

does anyone have Frankie or Flaco's number???


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 12 2008, 04:40 PM~10857023
> *what's Punjabi???
> *


somethin bad/.....they called you that :dunno: :dunno: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=nopBvlKfYgY


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 12 2008, 05:40 PM~10857488
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HAHA


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 12 2008, 05:19 PM~10857333
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=nopBvlKfYgY
> *


thats da jam :biggrin: ...member im from cameron, so im from da country...lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 12 2008, 05:47 PM~10857078
> *does anyone have Frankie or Flaco's number???
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 12 2008, 05:40 PM~10857023
> *what's Punjabi???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=63kRUCWstCo

a throwback


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Is anyone gona go rideing on sat night? I really wana but hate going by my self... :biggrin: Yall hit me up if yall do, but I think the hole club should ride together on sat for the ROT RALLY! Let me know what yall think...  

p.s. I also really think that we should hand out some flyers at the ROT RALLY...


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Jun 13 2008, 10:02 AM~10862660
> *Is anyone gona go rideing on sat night? I really wana but hate going by my self... :biggrin: Yall hit me up if yall do, but I think the hole club should ride together on sat for the ROT RALLY! Let me know what yall think...
> 
> p.s. I also really think that we should hand out some flyers at the ROT RALLY...
> *


u sound like miklo lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jun 13 2008, 12:30 PM~10862830
> *u sound like miklo lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



lol .. who all is rollin to temple for the CTLC meeting tomorrow at 5?


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

I will b there...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

hey knights I wont be able to make it out so yall can wash my truck I know yall were looking forward to that ez task :biggrin: BUT I will be in killeen getting the fellas last minute infor before heading up to Temple... will see yall in Temple ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 13 2008, 04:23 PM~10864954
> *hey knights I wont be able to make it out so yall can wash my truck I know yall were looking forward to that ez task  :biggrin:    BUT I will be in killeen getting the fellas last minute infor before heading up to Temple...  will see yall in Temple ...
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 13 2008, 05:23 PM~10864954
> *hey knights I wont be able to make it out so yall can wash my truck I know yall were looking forward to that ez task  :biggrin:    BUT I will be in killeen getting the fellas last minute infor before heading up to Temple...  will see yall in Temple ...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: see ya in Temple


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 13 2008, 10:52 PM~10866819
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  see ya in Temple
> *



yezzirrrrrr :thumbsup: and i still wanna cruise chicano park tomorrow if anyone is gonna be out there so let me know whats up.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

oh yea iam not sure if yall have Tito's number but incase u dont and you need help with directions just hit me up 254-482-5305 .. the resturant is called Tres Megueyes "spelling" just take the Central Ave/Adams St exit on i-35 you gonna curve to the right and thats Central Street. You'll see a McDonalds at the light on your left hand side and a KFC on your right hand side. At the light "31st street" go streight and just get on the far left lane cuz Central Ave is a 1 way street. about a block up from the light you'll see a SubWay resturant. turn left right there in front of the Subway rest and the mexican resturant will be right next to it. you'll see a Taco Bell and a carwash right across the street from the mexican resurant...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 14 2008, 11:23 AM~10868616
> *oh yea iam not sure if yall have Tito's number but incase u dont and you need help with directions just hit me up 254-482-5305 .. the resturant is called Tres Megueyes "spelling" just take the Central Ave/Adams St exit on i-35 you gonna curve to the right and thats Central Street.  You'll see a McDonalds at the light on your left hand side and a KFC on your right hand side.  At the light "31st street" go streight and just get on the far left lane cuz Central Ave is a 1 way street.  about a block up from the light you'll see a SubWay resturant.  turn left right there in front of the Subway rest and the mexican resturant will be right next to it.  you'll see a Taco Bell and a carwash right across the street from the mexican resurant...
> *


COOL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 14 2008, 03:25 PM~10869628
> *COOL
> *



did the directions help you out bro? wish i could have made it out there and chilled wit yall


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 15 2008, 05:47 AM~10872425
> *did the directions help you out bro? wish i could have made it out there and chilled wit yall
> *


yea it did. Yea we was chillin alright. LOL. like Trukeys in a deep fryer :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i lose 5 pounds :0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

you lose or you lost :0 :0 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

he lose it


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 15 2008, 12:15 PM~10873279
> *he lose it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL DADS FROM THE CASTRO FAMILIA


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

DA_SQUID, Don Vito, tito_ls
:0 :0 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 15 2008, 01:10 PM~10874192
> *it was for everyone interested in being a part of the Central Texas Lowrider Council.  They said about 11 or 12 car clubs was at the meeting yesterday in Temple.  Waco, Austin, Killeen was all there ..
> *


what all clubs showed up???


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 15 2008, 03:17 PM~10874240
> *what all clubs showed up???
> *


to the other post u must go :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 15 2008, 11:20 AM~10873664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELL OF A PIC THERE THE NEXT KOP


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

pics of the l.i.l crew that was on last night

hopped till it cought on fire.









gettin ready to mow the lawn









before everybody calmed down









when i started kickin people









chillin in the bus. the rides broke down









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:









last bnut not the last pic.....posted up on the buildin


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 15 2008, 09:33 AM~10872664
> *yea it did. Yea we was chillin alright.  LOL. like Trukeys in a deep fryer :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i lose 5 pounds :0
> *


 :burn: :burn:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin: lets show strong in Waco members  O and CTLC! :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

biggest donk i seen at the park :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0 :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TGmBrYpZag - this is crazy :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*WHO'S READY FOR FOOTBALL SEASON TO START ?? *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 16 2008, 03:56 PM~10882058
> *WHO'S READY FOR FOOTBALL SEASON TO START ??
> *


 :werd:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0TSyIn5KMo


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 16 2008, 04:07 PM~10882151
> *:werd:
> *


*DROVE BY THE PARK YESTERDAY LOTS OF COPS OUT THERE !!*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsdown: yeah i heard its been all stupid out there


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 16 2008, 04:56 PM~10882058
> *WHO'S READY FOR FOOTBALL SEASON TO START ??
> *


hell yeah cowboys all the way


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 16 2008, 04:26 PM~10882285
> *hell yeah cowboys all the way
> *


*SAW YOU LEAVING THE PARK YESTERDAY , YOUR RIDE RAISES UP QUICK !! *


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 16 2008, 05:34 PM~10882355
> *SAW YOU LEAVING THE PARK YESTERDAY , YOUR RIDE RAISES UP QUICK !!
> *


thanks bro. i want to add another tank


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 16 2008, 04:26 PM~10882285
> *hell yeah cowboys all the way
> *


x2


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

wazz up :wave: :wave: :wave: pepps sey eny 1 knows wher i can get some mercedes lights put on just got some yesterday im hopping they get put on by the waco show eny 1


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*WHEN DOES U.T. START TRAINING ??*


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Anyone looking for an old-skool x-box with 9 games,75 bucks!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 16 2008, 06:56 PM~10882952
> *Please PM me if you want to move-in on Saturday...
> *



This is what jon wrote


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=PuGDbYw0FWY

riding from Temple....


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 16 2008, 06:46 PM~10883384
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=PuGDbYw0FWY
> 
> riding from Temple....
> *


*THATS YOUR CUTLASS ??*


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

nah thats a dude on the forums named regal ryda.... don't ask he drives a cutlass goes by regal ryda ?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up fam.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 16 2008, 07:29 PM~10883820
> *nah thats a dude on the forums named regal ryda....  don't ask  he drives a cutlass goes by regal ryda ?
> *


*MAYBE HE DOESN'T KNOW HE HAS A CUTLASS !! * :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

ck this art work out pretty cool..!!!! 


http://youtube.com/watch?v=k0Qpc4UzP9g


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

damn i am tired. to much internet porn.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 16 2008, 09:39 PM~10883918
> * ck this art work out pretty cool..!!!!
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=k0Qpc4UzP9g
> *


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 16 2008, 08:50 PM~10884052
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

Sic Really Got Down On Bobbys Car!!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 16 2008, 05:56 PM~10882058
> *WHO'S READY FOR FOOTBALL SEASON TO START ??
> *


F miklo i am :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 16 2008, 09:29 PM~10883820
> *nah thats a dude on the forums named regal ryda....  don't ask  he drives a cutlass goes by regal ryda ?
> *


he had a regal b4 the cut


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jun 16 2008, 10:59 PM~10884829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


when u gettin it back?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 17 2008, 12:11 PM~10888156
> *when u gettin it back?
> *


hes picking it up right now


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jun 16 2008, 08:59 PM~10884829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 you dont see too many clean montes around this year. nicest one ive seen in awhile. :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 11 2008, 11:20 AM~10845817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bobby's coming at Ya Alex! :0 Some Monte comp in the ATX?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

these are for sale at this lil market down here...real little to real big :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0 that last one is tight


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jun 17 2008, 04:52 PM~10890224
> *Bobby's coming at Ya Alex! :0 Some Monte comp in the ATX?
> *


Yup everybody wants to be like daddy. Sideshow, Bobby, and a few others but they can't be an OG like me. :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hows the pedal car comin?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

WHATS UP FAM


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

back in da a now..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

son mumma bitch


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

stupid lil


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

damn that shit looked good


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 17 2008, 10:44 PM~10893005
> *damn that shit looked good
> *


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 17 2008, 06:05 PM~10891235
> *Yup everybody wants to be like daddy. Sideshow, Bobby, and a few others but they can't be an OG like me. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hno:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

thats cool bro


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jun 17 2008, 11:56 PM~10893819
> *thats cool bro
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jun 17 2008, 09:56 PM~10893819
> *thats cool bro
> *


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

man that looks really good ...  









[/quote]


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 17 2008, 06:05 PM~10891235
> *Yup everybody wants to be like daddy. Sideshow, Bobby, and a few others but they can't be an OG like me. :biggrin:
> *


True, but they putin in work! Gotta keep ur guard up.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> man that looks really good ...


[/quote]
is it me or does that trailer looks like i've seen it b4 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jun 18 2008, 09:44 AM~10895797
> *True, but they putin in work! Gotta keep ur guard up.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> man that looks really good ...


[/quote]
ddddaaaaaammmmnnn.....that bitch is bad! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

lookin good


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 18 2008, 10:27 AM~10896887
> *lookin good
> *


whuts da deal miklo!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 18 2008, 10:40 AM~10896982
> *whuts da deal miklo!!
> *


what up foo?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

is it me or does that trailer looks like i've seen it b4 :0
[/quote]

its you


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

whats up Alex?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hey check out this link its pretty tight http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...57594581005075/


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 18 2008, 02:01 PM~10897731
> *whats up Alex?
> *


whats up. are you driving to Waco or trailering


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 18 2008, 12:04 PM~10897771
> *whats up. are you driving to Waco or trailering
> *


im planning on driving

you?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

were going to work on the exhaust on fri. and sat.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 18 2008, 02:05 PM~10897789
> *im planning on driving
> 
> you?
> *


trailering,dont have a enogh people to drive mine ,truck and lamark car because i cant drive :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 18 2008, 02:06 PM~10897808
> *were going to work on the exhaust on fri. and sat.
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 18 2008, 12:09 PM~10897827
> *trailering,dont have a enogh people to drive mine ,truck and lamark car because i cant drive :angry:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 18 2008, 02:15 PM~10897889
> *me and Homie
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :buttkick: :banghead: so your not going


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

nah Gary has a welder, hes going to redo it for me for now


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

later on when i have some money to get some *$600 *headers :roflmao: ill take it back to Manny and have it all redone


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

have you seen Bobby's car in person yet?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 18 2008, 02:27 PM~10897957
> *have you seen Bobby's car in person yet?
> *


 not yet :no: :no:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

so is he supposed to start showing it allready?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 18 2008, 02:20 PM~10897927
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i hope homie doesnt get on L.I.L
> nah Gary has a welder, hes going to redo it for me for now
> *


so your not going :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 18 2008, 12:36 PM~10898042
> *so your not going :biggrin:
> *


why you say that?

nah Im going either way


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 18 2008, 02:36 PM~10898040
> *so is he supposed to start showing it allready?
> *


 :no: :no: he says he not going to show it, just cruse


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 18 2008, 12:01 PM~10897739
> *hey check out this link its pretty tight http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...57594581005075/
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 18 2008, 12:38 PM~10898071
> *:no:  :no: he says he not going to show it, just cruse
> *


thats tight


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 18 2008, 02:37 PM~10898058
> *why you say that?
> 
> nah Im going either way
> *


so we don't have to wait for you? :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ill call you on Sat. and let you know for sure  

but either way im going...foreal.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

bicth you *better *take your car on sunday :0


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 18 2008, 01:46 PM~10898121
> *bicth you better take your car on sunday :0
> *


that the same shitttttt we talk about


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jun 18 2008, 02:04 PM~10898965
> *that the same shitttttt we talk about
> *


what???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jun 18 2008, 04:04 PM~10898965
> *that the same shitttttt we talk about
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 17 2008, 07:33 PM~10892187
> *back in da a now..
> 
> 
> ...


congrates it looks damn good bobby sic got down on that shit :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4s0nzsU1Wg

:thumbsup:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

big Bar-B-Q at 73monte's 6-20-08  night (7:00pm)


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jun 18 2008, 05:12 PM~10900226
> *big Bar-B-Q at 73monte's 6-21-08
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

what have you been up to Bobby?


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

work


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

same here, so when is you car ready to come out?


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

quick


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky+Jun 18 2008, 05:17 PM~10900273-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



youre not much to talk huh? :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jun 18 2008, 06:12 PM~10900226
> *big Bar-B-Q at 73monte's 6-20-08  night (7:00pm)
> *



NICE. bobby you bring the beer and i will bring the stippers . 

but real talk something going down?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jun 18 2008, 07:12 PM~10900226
> *big Bar-B-Q at 73monte's 6-20-08  night (7:00pm)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

used my cell phone hard to drive and type


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 18 2008, 06:24 PM~10900327
> *NICE.  bobby you bring the beer and i will bring the stippers .
> 
> but real talk something going down?
> *


just talk to 73 and he told me to tell big p he said he will tell you all tonight


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

DAMN HANK YOUR SHIT LOOKING REAL CLEAN


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

****


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

****


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

****


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jun 18 2008, 06:27 PM~10900345
> *just talk to 73 and he told me to tell big p  he said he will tell you all tonight
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky+Jun 18 2008, 07:20 PM~10900294-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what his girl says about him in the bedroom. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 18 2008, 06:28 PM~10900358
> *****
> *


73 monte said thank you


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

FOR WHAT.. THE BUFFING COMPOUND.. I LEFT THAT SHIT IN YOUR CAR HUH


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

HEY SIC WHATS THE PLANS 4 THAT S10 WITH THE REVERSE LAMBOS


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 18 2008, 07:30 PM~10900385
> *FOR WHAT.. THE BUFFING COMPOUND.. I LEFT THAT SHIT IN YOUR ASS HUH
> *


:0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 18 2008, 06:29 PM~10900373
> *That's what his girl says about him in the bedroom. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RUB A DUB+Jun 18 2008, 05:32 PM~10900404-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 
THAT WAS GAY...
LAMARK SAID HE LIKES DA COMPOUND IN HIS BOOTY..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 18 2008, 07:36 PM~10900463
> *I DUNNO.. I DONT WORK THERE ANYMORE..
> WHEN HANK HILL PICKED UP PINKY.. I CHUNKED DUECE.. FUCK DAT SHOP.. LOL
> 
> ...


I WOULD'NT KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THAT IS BETWEEN YOU DARK DUDES.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

HAHAHAH.. ITS CAUSE WE BLACK


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 18 2008, 06:39 PM~10900482
> *I WOULD'NT KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THAT IS BETWEEN YOU DARK DUDES.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 18 2008, 07:45 PM~10900530
> *HAHAHAH.. ITS CAUSE WE BLACK
> *


IT'S BECAUSE YALL LIKE BAR-B-QUE (SAUSAGE)


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 18 2008, 06:46 PM~10900542
> *IT'S BECAUSE YALL LIKE BAR-B-QUE (SAUSAGE)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Jun 18 2008, 05:46 PM~10900542-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP BIG DAWG


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 18 2008, 07:50 PM~10900566
> *HAHA.. THATS ALL LAMARK.. LIKES BIG BURNT BLACK SAUSAGE
> WHATS UP BIG DAWG
> *


QUOTE(73monte @ Jun 18 2008, 06:39 PM) *
I WOULD'NT KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THAT IS BETWEEN YOU DARK DUDES.

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 18 2008, 06:50 PM~10900566
> *HAHA.. THATS ALL LAMARK.. LIKES BIG BURNT BLACK SAUSAGE
> WHATS UP BIG DAWG
> *



just chilling at work. bored and sweatin. no ac in the warehouse. you going to the waco show?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 18 2008, 05:53 PM~10900592
> *just chilling at work. bored and sweatin. no ac in the warehouse. you going to the waco show?
> *


FROM DA LOOKS OF IT.. NO..
I GOTTA PUT IN SOME WORK HERE IN TOWN...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 18 2008, 07:36 PM~10900463
> *I DUNNO.. I DONT WORK THERE ANYMORE..
> WHEN HANK HILL PICKED UP PINKY.. I CHUNKED DUECE.. FUCK DAT SHOP.. LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

73 monte and impala_ss_in_atx make a good team


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 18 2008, 06:53 PM~10900589
> *QUOTE(73monte @ Jun 18 2008, 06:39 PM) *
> I WOULD'NT KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THAT IS BETWEEN YOU DARK DUDES.
> 
> ...


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

73monte










impala_ss_in_atx










miklo


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Date: 18 Jun 2008, 02:53 PM
Subject: SHOW OFF UR RIDE THIS SAT @ OLD HOBBY LOBBY PARKING LOT!!
Body: Remember Manchaca and William Cannon This Satuday June 21st!!!! Just a bunch of lo los getting together to show off there rides and just chill!!!


Were just gunna be parked there lookin at rides and hangin out.Tryin to show people that we can get together just like the hot rodders and have fun without causin problems.






Hope to see everybody out there!!!!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jun 18 2008, 09:58 PM~10902190
> *73monte
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN I LOST WEIGHT


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jun 18 2008, 10:58 PM~10902190
> *73monte
> 
> 
> ...


*Flaco*








:biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jun 19 2008, 05:12 AM~10904035
> *Flaco
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA................... :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 18 2008, 06:06 PM~10900667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC IF BOBBY WAS'NT IN IT ??????????????????? :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 18 2008, 09:50 PM~10902625
> *Date:    18 Jun 2008, 02:53 PM
> Subject:  SHOW OFF UR RIDE THIS SAT @ OLD HOBBY LOBBY PARKING LOT!!
> Body:  Remember Manchaca and William Cannon This Satuday June 21st!!!! Just a bunch of lo los getting together to show off there rides and just chill!!!
> ...


What time


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Jun 19 2008, 11:16 AM~10904954
> *What time
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: i got it off of myspace bultien someone from sideshow.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 18 2008, 02:09 PM~10897827
> *trailering,dont have a enogh people to drive mine ,truck and lamark car because i cant drive :angry:
> *


Bri might be going


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 18 2008, 07:36 PM~10900463
> *I DUNNO.. I DONT WORK THERE ANYMORE..
> WHEN HANK HILL PICKED UP PINKY.. I CHUNKED DUECE.. FUCK DAT SHOP.. LOL
> 
> ...


 :0 WHAT THE FUCK! I'M NOT INTO FUGE PACKIN :angry: :nono: :nono: :nono: 
That dark dude likes the pinky susage rapes :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 18 2008, 11:50 PM~10902625
> *Date:    18 Jun 2008, 02:53 PM
> Subject:  SHOW OFF UR RIDE THIS SAT @ OLD HOBBY LOBBY PARKING LOT!!
> Body:  Remember Manchaca and William Cannon This Satuday June 21st!!!! Just a bunch of lo los getting together to show off there rides and just chill!!!
> ...


r u goin b4 or after the meetin? and what bar b que?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 19 2008, 10:57 AM~10905656
> *r u goin b4 or after the meetin? and what bar b que?
> *


lets have the meeting there :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 19 2008, 01:01 PM~10905692
> *lets have the meeting there :biggrin:
> *


we cant some of yall have a short attention span :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 19 2008, 11:20 AM~10905886
> *we cant some of yall have a short attention span  :uh:
> *


true. no word on what time its at?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 19 2008, 11:26 AM~10905940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 19 2008, 11:38 AM~10906031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 19 2008, 01:45 PM~10906073
> *true. no word on what time its at?
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

are you goin to go???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:yes: :no: :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 19 2008, 01:48 PM~10906089
> *are you goin to go???
> *


depends on are officer metting and what time it starts


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

we are suppose to curise in waco after the show so far it is me and lamark.you down?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 19 2008, 11:54 AM~10906128
> *depends on are officer metting and what time it starts
> *


what if we go chill at that thing until 5 or so and then have our officers meeting at the car wash before our regular meeting?

just a thought


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 19 2008, 02:01 PM~10906182
> *we are suppose to curise in waco after the show so far it is me and lamark.you down?
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 19 2008, 12:01 PM~10906182
> *we are suppose to curise in waco after the show so far it is me and lamark.you down?
> *


yeah


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 19 2008, 02:02 PM~10906194
> *what if we go chill at that thing until 5 or so and then have our officers meeting at the car wash before our regular meeting?
> 
> just a thought
> *


guine is still open at 5 :twak:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Does anyone want to pitch in on electicity with me?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 19 2008, 12:05 PM~10906228
> *guine is still open at 5 :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 19 2008, 03:22 PM~10906773
> *Does anyone want to pitch in on electicity with me?
> *


How much is it and can you share outlets?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 19 2008, 01:41 PM~10906896
> *How much is it and can you share outlets?
> *


$60, i sent you a pm


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 19 2008, 03:43 PM~10906906
> *$60, i sent you a pm
> *


* i sent you a pm
*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 19 2008, 01:50 PM~10906953
> * i sent you a pm
> 
> *


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 19 2008, 02:22 PM~10906773
> *Does anyone want to pitch in on electicity with me?
> *


maybe dependin on where where set up at


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 19 2008, 02:53 PM~10907461
> *maybe dependin on where where set up at
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

did anyone end up pre reg. yet?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 19 2008, 05:21 PM~10907700
> *did anyone end up pre reg. yet?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 19 2008, 03:22 PM~10907716
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


online???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 19 2008, 05:25 PM~10907741
> *online???
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

whats da deal KOP yall ready for this Sunday? what time yall plannin on leaving austin to head up there?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 19 2008, 05:43 PM~10907898
> *whats da deal KOP yall ready for this Sunday? what time yall plannin on leaving austin to head up there?
> *


Around 6 or 7


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

oh yea Amber that was wit me at the Austin show will be going wit me and told me to tell all of you high :wave: . she wanted to know what was up with Miklo but I told her he's married with 4 kids and got another baby mama on the side.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Jun 19 2008, 09:16 AM~10904954
> *What time
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 19 2008, 03:46 PM~10907914
> *oh yea Amber that was wit me at the Austin show will be going wit me and told me to tell  all of you high :wave: .  she wanted to know what was up with Miklo but I told her he's married with 4 kids and got another baby mama on the side.
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Alex, do you have Terry's number?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 19 2008, 04:46 PM~10907914
> *oh yea Amber that was wit me at the Austin show will be going wit me and told me to tell  all of you high :wave: .  she wanted to know what was up with Miklo but I told her he's married with 4 kids and got another baby mama on the side.
> *



nice..... she is kinda young. like 14


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 19 2008, 04:40 PM~10908355
> *nice.....  she is kinda young. like 14*


 :nosad: the truth comes out


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

81's Finest :wave: are you goin to Waco?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 19 2008, 05:56 PM~10908495
> *:nosad: the truth comes out
> *


that was nice for you.. .. 

suposse to be a insult

:uh: :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 19 2008, 05:10 PM~10908587
> *that was nice for you.. ..
> 
> suposse to be a insult
> ...


i know Big Dogg :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

sideshow64, hey what time is that thing happening on sat?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 19 2008, 05:10 PM~10908587
> *that was nice for you.. ..
> 
> suposse to be a insult
> ...


thanks for the insult :thumbsup:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Miklo as of right now i plan on it!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 19 2008, 06:18 PM~10908190
> *Alex, do you have Terry's number?
> *


fuck Terry :biggrin:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 19 2008, 05:19 PM~10908661
> *sideshow64, hey what time is that thing happening on sat?
> *


were gunna be there from around 4 o clock till whenever


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 20 2008, 01:40 AM~10911280
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 18 2008, 11:50 PM~10902625
> *Date:    18 Jun 2008, 02:53 PM
> Subject:  SHOW OFF UR RIDE THIS SAT @ OLD HOBBY LOBBY PARKING LOT!!
> Body:  Remember Manchaca and William Cannon This Satuday June 21st!!!! Just a bunch of lo los getting together to show off there rides and just chill!!!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sideshow64_@Jun 19 2008, 11:32 PM~10911237
> *were gunna be there from around 4 o clock till whenever
> *


Hobby Lobby


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Jun 19 2008, 06:46 PM~10909223
> *Miklo as of right now i plan on it!
> *


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

just 2 let yall know, the convention center will be opening an hour early, at 7 am on sunday because they are not allowing saturday move-in...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

whats up KOP.. i was thinkin maybe i could get 1 of yalls number and maybe Sunday morning meet up wit yall in Belton on i35 and we all ride to waco together. iam gonna try and get some of the clubs from killeen to get there bout the same time too. just let me know wha time yall plan on leaving austin cuz it takes about an hour to get to Belton and we can all meet up there bout the same time.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 20 2008, 02:14 PM~10914699
> *whats up KOP.. i was thinkin maybe i could get 1 of yalls number and maybe Sunday morning meet up wit yall in Belton on i35 and we all ride to waco together.  iam gonna try and get some of the clubs from killeen to get there bout the same time too.  just let me know wha time yall plan on leaving austin cuz it takes about an hour to get to Belton and we can all meet up there bout the same time.
> *


PM SENT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

southsideknight :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i cant pre reg. online now


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 20 2008, 03:52 PM~10915011
> *PM SENT
> *



got it bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 20 2008, 04:35 PM~10915268
> *i cant pre reg. online now
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 13 2007, 08:31 AM~7467976
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 hercules hercules


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 13 2007, 08:13 AM~7467928
> *
> 
> 
> ...



is this the same linc u have now? if so niceeeeeee :thumbsup:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

So is everyone going to try and go to the old hobby lobby today?

About what time does everyone plan on being there!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

around 4 o clock till wheneve


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 19 2008, 11:59 PM~10911399
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

was that hobby lobby thing tight


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

just got home from waco.. this was on the 4th page so i gotta TTT it  it was nice to see all of yall today at the show :thumbsup:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

uuuhhh !!! I'm so tired and I had to work today ... :angry: the only thing I could think about was how much I'm hating on Rick ... :twak: j/kidding congrats on the 1st place win fool. As for the rest of KOP I heard them calling yalls club name alot during the trophy ceremony congrats to all you guys, girls, and kidos... keep up the good work... :biggrin: I'm going to now crawl under my desk and go to sleep..


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 22 2008, 09:08 PM~10928837
> *just got home from waco.. this was on the 4th page so i gotta TTT it    it was nice to see all of yall today at the show  :thumbsup:
> *


yeaa :biggrin: ...all in all it was a good turnout!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

It was fun! Fun taking pics of all y'all sleeping!! LOL



















:biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Had a great time talking with everyone....I hope you'll made it home safe....

Was up SouthSide!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Jun 22 2008, 07:10 AM~10924129
> *was that hobby lobby thing tight
> *


LIKE UR AZZ PUTO ...................... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Jun 23 2008, 11:03 AM~10931296
> *Had a great time talking with everyone....I hope you'll made it home safe....
> 
> Was up SouthSide!
> *


What up 81's Finest!! 

TUCK AND ROLL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jun 23 2008, 10:56 AM~10931266
> *It was fun! Fun taking pics of all y'all sleeping!! LOL
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

S.Side why you gotta bring up old shit! :biggrin: 

I thought for awhile i was going to be walking home from waco.....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

why do i look like i just got slapped on the left side of my face??? :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Jun 23 2008, 09:03 AM~10931296
> *Had a great time talking with everyone....I hope you'll made it home safe....
> 
> Was up SouthSide!
> *


thanks for taking care of that lac for me  :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

what was the crystal trophy for ? :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

can you post the other group picture


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 23 2008, 10:27 AM~10931774
> *can you post the other group picture
> *


and the rest :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 23 2008, 10:27 AM~10931779
> *and the rest :biggrin:
> *


thank you :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 23 2008, 12:27 PM~10931774
> *can you post the other group picture
> *


   y


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 23 2008, 10:28 AM~10931787
> *    y
> *


y not?

is there another one?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

how was the cruise???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 23 2008, 12:32 PM~10931806
> *y not?
> 
> is there another one?
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 23 2008, 12:33 PM~10931810
> *how was the cruise???
> *


we did not cruise,we left after the counicel meeting.then my car mess up on the way home.i think it the water pump


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 23 2008, 10:40 AM~10931869
> *we did not cruise,we left after the counicel meeting.then my car mess up on the way home.i think it the water pump
> *


damn that sucks, do you allready have a chrome one?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 23 2008, 12:27 PM~10931776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 23 2008, 12:43 PM~10931889
> *damn that sucks, do you allready have a chrome one?
> *


not yet :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 23 2008, 12:22 PM~10931736
> *what was the crystal trophy for ?    :biggrin:
> *


it is a BEST OF SHOW trophy from sam torres :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 23 2008, 10:45 AM~10931901
> *not yet :biggrin:
> *


well there you go


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 23 2008, 10:47 AM~10931918
> *it is a BEST OF SHOW trophy from sam torres  :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 23 2008, 12:47 PM~10931918
> *it is a BEST OF SHOW trophy from sam torres  :biggrin:
> *












:biggrin: that was cool


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i dont think i have ever been that tired in my life, i came home and passed out around 10:30-11:00 and didnt wake up until 11:00 today :0, but it was all worth it


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i barely made it home awake and to top it all off i had a cop following me all the way out of Georgetown while im swerving trying to keep my eyes open :roflmao:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

I got into Kyle bout 1015 last night I think I left a lil after 8 from waco... Damn I was flying anywhere between 80 - 95 mph the whole way I was tired too but if I drove 65 it would have really sucked..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

zzz...zzz...zzz...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

^^^its soooo tempting, im surrounded by beds^^^


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

did yall eat at Peter Piper?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hey Alex this is that website i was telling you about http://www.theshadowlands.net/places/texas.htm


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 21 2008, 06:08 AM~10918765
> *is this the same linc u have now? if so niceeeeeee  :thumbsup:
> *




























yeah, thanks there is some more pics on here- http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=346390


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 23 2008, 12:32 PM~10932695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :no:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 23 2008, 01:08 PM~10933021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ill be there


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Miklo u dont need a bed just a pair of locs to play it off and no one will know you are passed out










i was gonna get Rick but he woke up just b4 i took the pic :biggrin: you aint liein bout bein tired.. last night i got home bout 11:00 i think and i started uploading the pics on my myspace and i feel asleep while they were uploading.. got up this morning at 5:15 went to work at 6 and got off at 3 and iam still tired


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao: damn thats crazy *GO TO SLEEP FOO!* :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 23 2008, 10:21 AM~10931729
> *thanks for taking care of that lac for me   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Miklo being a smart ass..... :biggrin: 
its like both ours but i keep it at my house, and by the way you need gas in it.....lol


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Jun 23 2008, 03:58 PM~10934376
> *Miklo being a smart ass..... :biggrin:
> its like both ours but i keep it at my house, and by the way you need gas in it.....lol
> *


 :roflmao: i was actually talking about the red one at the show yesterday  remember?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

but since you allready said all that then ill go pick "ours" this weekend, dont worry ill fill it up :biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

well i did try and forget about that red one, but thanks for the reminder...
how did you place yesterday at the show!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Jun 23 2008, 04:08 PM~10934457
> *well i did try and forget about that red one, but thanks for the reminder...
> how did you place yesterday at the show!
> *


 :roflmao: 
1st


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

PM SENT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 23 2008, 03:17 PM~10934078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 23 2008, 03:38 PM~10934234
> *ONE SHEEP,TWO SHEEP, THREE SHEEP, FOUR SHEEP.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 23 2008, 06:03 PM~10934421
> *but since you allready said all that then ill go pick "ours" this weekend, dont worry ill fill it up :biggrin:
> *



my cousin Big Bubba said if u get the lacc this weekend to go n pick him up. he just got out the joint


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 23 2008, 04:15 PM~10934506
> *my cousin Big Bubba said if u get the lacc this weekend to go n pick him up.  he just got out the joint
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

man 4 more pages and its gonna be that number again Miklo  maybe its a sign hno: maybe i should just stay home today.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 23 2008, 04:16 PM~10934524
> *man 4 more pages and its gonna be that number again Miklo    maybe its a sign  hno: maybe i should just stay home today.
> *


 :roflmao: i know :around:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Congrats Miklo on your 1st place... :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Jun 23 2008, 06:21 PM~10934555
> *Congrats Miklo on your 1st place... :thumbsup:
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Jun 23 2008, 04:21 PM~10934555
> *Congrats Miklo on your 1st place... :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 23 2008, 04:24 PM~10934568
> *he said thanks but he cant type right now.  Bubba's using the duct tape again  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



hey i just remembered that you asked me to get you a taco... oops my bad :biggrin: . did you really want one??? if so, ill get you next time


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

did anyone get any numbers or cards from the vendors at the show- piercing, air brush, and the lady doing the plating??? those would be perfect for our show


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 23 2008, 04:10 PM~10934023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THIS ONE :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Jun 23 2008, 05:08 PM~10934911
> *I LIKE THIS ONE  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks foo. Alex came up with the star, i really think that we should go with that as the logo


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Anyone know where I can get 12 new 1100 or more cca batteries and how much? uffin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 23 2008, 06:11 PM~10934942
> *thanks foo.  Alex came up with the star, i really think that we should go with that as the logo
> *


yea that would be bad ass...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

this is what happens when you leave at midnight to go to a show :biggrin: 










































but in the end its all worth it


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 23 2008, 06:20 PM~10935018
> *this is what happens when you leave at midnight to go to a show :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ALLREADY DAWG!!!! It was worth it!!! CONGRATS TO EVERYONE!!! Cant wait to do it again!!!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

hhmmmm cant believe bro n law still in standings after 2 shows. one 2nd place one 3rd place .. I been to 3 shows two 2nd place ( thanks to rick ) and one 3rd place. Still not on the standings :angry: owell maybe I goofed in the registrations ?




> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 23 2008, 08:41 PM~10935675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

KOP TEARING UP THE STANDINGS THOUGH
:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*WHAT YOU THINK RICK !! * :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 23 2008, 10:06 PM~10936380
> *KOP TEARING UP THE STANDINGS THOUGH
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> ]
> 
> 
> 
> too many hot dogs


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 23 2008, 12:28 PM~10932206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is so me


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

what up KOP ?  Yo alex you are going to have to build an addition to your house just for all them damn trophies ? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 24 2008, 08:49 AM~10938860
> *what up KOP ?    Yo alex you are going to have to build an addition to your house just for all them damn trophies ?    :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 24 2008, 08:42 AM~10939410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

what up Alex?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey guys looks like ya'll had fun @ Waco.....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jun 24 2008, 11:40 AM~10940574
> *Hey guys looks like ya'll had fun @ Waco.....
> *


 :yes: yup


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Rick wheres your pics at???


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jun 23 2008, 07:14 PM~10934963
> *Anyone know where I can get 12 new 1100 or more cca batteries and how much? uffin:
> *



i know where you can get 11 used batteries and i think he wants 20 bucks each. let me know if ur interested and ill give u his number bro


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

its crazy, my mom is in El Paso right now and she called me and was telling me that i have a cuz thats in slow and low c.c. and got his car in LRM. She was asking him if he's heard of KOP and if he gets on LIL. (i had heard that some people from my moms side of the family started that club back in 87 but i didnt know they were still all into it) but anyways ive talked to this dude before on here about our show and some other stuff and to find out were cousins. crazy huh? its a small world  http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=53851


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 23 2008, 10:41 PM~10936695
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bout time my name is on there wit you guys lol... its a good feeling. much props to everyone who went to Waco and represented hard


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 24 2008, 01:12 PM~10941332
> *bout time my name is on there wit you guys lol... its a good feeling.  much props to everyone who went to Waco and represented hard
> *


i didnt even notice that, congrats


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

do yall think the bumpers look better tan or purple???


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 24 2008, 02:16 PM~10941865
> *do yall think the bumpers look better tan or purple???
> 
> 
> ...


*TAN WITH CENTER CUT OUT PURPLE *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 24 2008, 02:18 PM~10941877
> *TAN WITH CENTER CUT OUT PURPLE
> *


 :thumbsup: damn i could have taped that off before i painted them :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 24 2008, 02:28 PM~10941931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=oJszR4162QY&feature=related


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 24 2008, 02:30 PM~10941951
> *:thumbsup: damn i could have taped that off before i painted them :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 24 2008, 02:53 PM~10942092
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=oJszR4162QY&feature=related
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 24 2008, 03:27 PM~10941460
> *i didnt even notice that, congrats
> *



thanks bro .. i might just have to hit up longview after all. earlier i was confused and tellin everyone the show is in lufkin but its longview. tito was like its in longview not lufkin anywayz i have no idea where thats at so i guess ill mapquest it


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 23 2008, 09:01 PM~10936336
> *hhmmmm cant believe bro n law still in standings after 2 shows.  one 2nd place one 3rd place ..  I been to 3 shows two 2nd place ( thanks to rick ) and one 3rd place.  Still not on the standings  :angry:  owell maybe I goofed in the registrations ?
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

a few pictures


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up fam


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 24 2008, 03:37 PM~10942339
> *a few pictures
> 
> 
> ...


 whos the one in the middle??


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

what up Rock?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

rick wheres mine :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*K O P*


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 24 2008, 05:27 PM~10942661
> *rick wheres mine :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

damn!!! all on Lamark with that KOP pendent :0 :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 24 2008, 03:07 PM~10941285
> *i know where you can get 11 used batteries and i think he wants 20 bucks each.  let me know if ur interested and ill give u his number bro
> *


Dam not a bad deal but would like 12 new ones,good looking out nobody seems to know where to grt new ones in the ATX.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

cant you get them at interstate?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Jan 23 2003, 12:14 PM~422345
> *ROLLIN MALO...........................................
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 24 2008, 05:49 PM~10942777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its just my head and shirt where did my pants go :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

homegirl sent me this today. hope you like


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jun 24 2008, 05:52 PM~10943193
> *Dam not a bad deal but would like 12 new ones,good looking out nobody seems to know where to grt new ones in the ATX.
> *


*ASK 73MONTE ON HERE *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jun 23 2008, 07:14 PM~10934963
> *Anyone know where I can get 12 new 1100 or more cca batteries and how much? uffin:
> *


i am not sure about the cca's, and they are not cheap especially if you want 12 of them


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 24 2008, 08:28 PM~10943383
> *homegirl sent me this today. hope you like
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :barf: :barf: :barf: :|


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 24 2008, 07:58 PM~10944053
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :|
> *


I HOPE YA'LL GOT THE DIGITS..................... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

keep Sharpies away from them hoes lol


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Jun 25 2008, 07:53 AM~10946919
> *keep Sharpies from them hoes lol
> *


IN UR AZ PUTO...........................


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

TTT.....AGAIN!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

what up?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*& TACO PLATES :biggrin: 
SAT. JULY 12 AT ADVANCED AUTO PARTS ON PLEASANT VALLEY AND 7TH ST.  *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID+Jun 24 2008, 06:23 PM~10943347-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill take # 3 lips.. dsl...
and #4 tits.. and put them on someone elses body..

#3 is pretty but that sharpie fucked it up..


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 24 2008, 06:28 PM~10943383
> *homegirl sent me this today. hope you like
> 
> 
> ...


i'll take #2'3'4.......................the rest look like girls..............


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 25 2008, 07:52 PM~10951195
> *hno:
> *


you are so GAY


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:guns: :ugh: Okay now its gone

Whats up?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 25 2008, 12:13 PM~10948857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hey do you think we should set up a cruise for the sat. night before our show?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 23 2008, 08:41 PM~10936695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 25 2008, 08:02 PM~10951256
> *hey do you think we should set up a cruise for the sat. night before our show?
> *


0why so you can late like the last one you planned :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 25 2008, 06:06 PM~10951302
> *0why so you can late like the last one you planned  :uh:
> *


YEP :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

it wasnt me that was late. the meeting ran late, remember...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 25 2008, 08:08 PM~10951316
> *it wasnt me that was late.  the meeting ran late, remember...
> *


yea but you known the metting don't end at a cerrent time


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 25 2008, 08:15 PM~10951350
> *yea but you known the metting don't end at a cerrent time
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 25 2008, 06:15 PM~10951350
> *yea but you known the metting don't end at a cerrent time
> 
> 
> ...


so *we* were late  

so you dont want to???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 25 2008, 06:06 PM~10951302
> *0why so you can late like the last one you planned  :uh:
> *


youre so negative :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hows that pedal car coming?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 26 2008, 12:16 PM~10955558
> *youre so negative :biggrin:
> *


not really, just being realistic :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 26 2008, 12:15 PM~10955553
> *so we were late
> 
> so you dont want to???
> *


:no: :no: not after have a car wash that day, look at *your *schedule :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 25 2008, 02:13 PM~10948857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 26 2008, 10:43 AM~10955778
> *:no:  :no: not after have a car wash that day, look at your schedule :uh:
> *


thats cool it was just a thought


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i wasnt sure if we were going to have that one  

did you want to make that one mandatory???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 26 2008, 02:03 PM~10956489
> *i wasnt sure if we were going to have that one
> 
> did you want to make that one mandatory???
> *


y? you not going to make that one???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 26 2008, 12:18 PM~10956594
> *y? you not going to make that one???
> *


yeah because i miss them all the time :thumbsup: mr. negativity :thumbsdown: 

no i just dont want 5 people to show up to the most important one were having


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 25 2008, 12:13 PM~10948857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 26 2008, 12:43 PM~10956802
> *yeah because i miss them all the time :thumbsup: mr. negativity :thumbsdown:
> 
> no i just dont want 5 people to show up to the most important one were having
> *


ILL BE THERE EARLY...............


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 26 2008, 02:43 PM~10956802
> *yeah because i miss them all the time :thumbsup: mr. negativity :thumbsdown:
> 
> no i just dont want 5 people to show up to the most important one were having
> *


IT WAS 4, RICK WAS ALWAYS SLEEPING, EATING OR IN THE BATHROOM. :biggrin: 
AND ITS DADDY BITCH :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 26 2008, 02:21 PM~10957095
> *IT WAS 4, RICK WAS ALWAYS SLEEPING, EATING OR IN THE BATHROOM. :biggrin:
> AND ITS DADDY BITCH :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 26 2008, 01:21 PM~10957095
> *IT WAS 4, RICK WAS ALWAYS SLEEPING, EATING OR IN THE BATHROOM. :biggrin:
> AND ITS DADDY BITCH :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 26 2008, 12:57 PM~10956921
> *ILL BE THERE EARLY...............
> *


 :thumbsup: foreal though, come get some tacos and get your bike washed


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 26 2008, 05:26 PM~10958467
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN terry looks young..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

yeah i know :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

whut it dew whut it dew hey did anyone happen to find a 100 bill on da floor?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=5Gojq-xu5R4&feature=related


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Im on LIL at home for the first time :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 26 2008, 10:29 PM~10960170
> *Im on LIL at home for the first time :0  :biggrin:
> *


u want a cookie :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

We have discussed it before on here, but now it's official....

at the 26th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show and Concert in Houston, TX on November 16th (in the Reliant Arena), there will be $3,250 given away in cash prizes to LOWRIDER BIKES!

This show is also the tour finale for the 2008 WEGO WORLD TOUR (wegoweb.org).

Bikes Cash Prizes as follows:
Best of Show - $1,000
2nd Place Overall Bike - $500
3rd Place Overall Bike - $250

Best Trike - $500

WEGO Tour Bike Champion - $1,000

This wouldn't have been possible without our Bike Sponsors...Kandy Shop Kustoms and Custom Twisted Parts by DTWIST

Our bike judge at the show will by Isaac, but Overall Winners will be decided by an impartial bike judge (I may just bust out my clipboard and pencial...jk!). We do recommend judging information sheets be made as this will be the most competitive bike show in a long, long time....

Flyers will be posted by this weekend!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 26 2008, 10:29 PM~10960170
> *Im on LIL at home for the first time :0  :biggrin:
> *


*and* :uh:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

http://www.kxan.com/global/video/popup/pop...&clipFormat=flv

:scrutinize: Yo flac where were you on Sat. between 10-1030 ? j/k
its says he might go by the knickname of flaco... :0


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 27 2008, 07:55 AM~10962316
> *http://www.kxan.com/global/video/popup/pop...&clipFormat=flv
> 
> :scrutinize:   Yo flac where were you on Sat. between 10-1030 ?    j/k
> ...



 hno: 

It wasn't me!!!! I swear! I have no business in the nawf side....so no connection...at all....none what so ever.....really, none!........



.....so...anyway....um...I'll be out of town for the weekend/month/year.......talk to you guys later..... :biggrin: 



:roflmao:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 27 2008, 05:55 AM~10962316
> *http://www.kxan.com/global/video/popup/pop...&clipFormat=flv
> 
> :scrutinize:  Yo flac where were you on Sat. between 10-1030 ?    j/k
> ...


i know where that fool is lol i can us a grand right about now come on flaco take 1 for the team ill send u some money for some noodles dont worry :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:biggrin: hold up did it say reward cuz I'm needing some shit for da car.. whos gonna pay more ?


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Flaco is not hear right now, but if you would like to leave a message you can and he will just not give a fuck and delete it. Thank you, and have a good day.....BEEP!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

im not a snitch but he drive a blue car can i have muh money pls $$$$$$


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

you got caught slippin on the Nawf side and had to put it on em ? Its self defense ... But I didn't know you had it in ya like that... 1 hitta quitta.... :0


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 27 2008, 10:06 AM~10962850
> *you got caught slippin on the Nawf side and had to put it on em ?  Its self defense ...  But I didn't know you had it in ya like that... 1 hitta quitta.... :0
> *



You gotta watch out for the quiet skinny ones!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

wonder how many " Flacos " live in Austin...???


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jun 27 2008, 10:06 AM~10962842
> *im not a snitch but he drive a blue car can i have muh money pls $$$$$$
> *



The reward will be paid in pesos. :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

just looked in crime stoppers and i found this pic dose any 1 know who this is pls help us ill give u $500 dollars


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 27 2008, 10:09 AM~10962866
> *wonder how many " Flacos " live in Austin...???
> *



That would be a difficult task. To count all of us! Cause as soon as we stand sideways, we dissappear! 

And don't even try finding us in a parking lot! You know how many light poles there are! HIDING PLACES! :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jun 27 2008, 10:10 AM~10962883
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

FUCKER!!! LOL


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jun 27 2008, 08:13 AM~10962900
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> FUCKER!!! LOL
> ...


yea thats the dude thats a pic when he left the seen :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jun 27 2008, 10:10 AM~10962883
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bbbuuuuuaaaaahhhhhh hahahahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: man i'm gonna get in trouble here at work laughing bout this shit....


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 27 2008, 10:17 AM~10962922
> *bbbuuuuuaaaaahhhhhh  hahahahahahaha  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  man i'm gonna get in trouble here at work laughing bout this shit....
> *


 :roflmao: 

Everybody distant themselves from me here at work....... :biggrin: 

Pinche Gringos! :uh:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jun 27 2008, 10:15 AM~10962914
> *yea thats the dude thats a pic  when he left the seen  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I ditched the car! LOL..... :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

flaco taking care of business.... 


















flaco with hair :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

so whats up atxss let invite flaco foe lunch and turn his ass in we go 1/2 on the money i dont think any 1 els knows about it yet 

































hey flaco u wanna go eat my treat any where u want to go


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

fine dining spot on 7th and I35 :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jun 27 2008, 10:29 AM~10962978
> *so whats up atxss let invite flaco foe lunch and turn his ass in we go 1/2 on the money i dont think any 1 els knows about it yet
> hey flaco u wanna go eat my treat any where u want to go
> *



Sure!! How bout you BBQ!! We can all put our meat on your grill! :biggrin: 


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 27 2008, 10:30 AM~10962984
> *fine dining spot on 7th and I35  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jun 27 2008, 08:33 AM~10962998
> *Sure!! How bout you BBQ!!  We can all put our meat on your grill!  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


oooooononononono that might happen to u when they catch then youll b with a big black guy name tank


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi I'm sheriff John bunnell I'd like to ask you ,flaco, a few questions why don't you come with me.. :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jun 27 2008, 10:36 AM~10963024
> *oooooononononono that might happen to u when they catch then youll b with  a big black guy name tank
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

I HERE SIRENS OVER HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hno:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 27 2008, 08:30 AM~10962984
> *fine dining spot on 7th and I35  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 27 2008, 08:38 AM~10963031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 27 2008, 10:38 AM~10963031
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 27 2008, 10:53 AM~10963119
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Wassup big dogg!! 

Man I'm gonna need some pics with me and hynas! Next show!!!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

will be impossible for you flaco this is where you'll be for the next ??? years of yo life..








and this is as closest thing to hynas you'll be seeing....
:biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 27 2008, 12:47 PM~10963797
> *will be impossible for you flaco this is where you'll be for the next ??? years of yo life..
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

pm me for directions if you dont know where i stay at


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 27 2008, 01:10 PM~10964358
> *pm me for directions if you dont know where i stay at
> *



i will bring the strippers


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 27 2008, 12:48 PM~10964628
> *i will bring the strippers
> *


I THINK HE MEANS HIS MOM HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH :biggrin: :biggrin: 
...........AHHHH THAT WAS TO EASY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up squid ur not having a sweet 15 lol jk sorry bro i cant b there but happy b day from the castro familia


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jun 27 2008, 02:44 PM~10965059
> *whats up squid ur not having a sweet 15 lol jk sorry bro i cant b there but happy b day from the castro familia
> *


you can bet i am :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 27 2008, 01:52 PM~10964653
> *I THINK HE MEANS HIS MOM HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...........AHHHH THAT WAS TO EASY!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

Rollin by to say waz up homiez :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 25 2008, 02:13 PM~10948857
> *
> 
> 
> ...




<span style=\'colorurple\'>if ya'll need help give us a ring


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 27 2008, 01:10 PM~10964358
> *pm me for directions if you dont know where i stay at
> *


Rolando thinks he is having a party tomorrow. ...........


We're having a SUPRISE party for him TONIGHT. If anyone knows of a DJ who can do a gig tonight call me 796-1011. It's BYOB.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

What up rick? Can't even go on vacation and look how your corrupting my child.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 28 2008, 11:17 AM~10969270
> *What up rick?  Can't even go on vacation and look how your corrupting my child.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 28 2008, 09:04 AM~10968991
> *Rolando thinks he is having a party tomorrow. ...........
> We're having a SUPRISE party for him TONIGHT.  If anyone knows of a DJ who can do a gig tonight call me 796-1011.  It's BYOB.
> *


true
i was ridin the tubes out by schitlerbhan :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's+Jun 26 2008, 10:30 PM~10961291-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yall are f*ckin gay :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

happy b-day Rolando!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 29 2008, 12:43 PM~10974170
> *yall are f*ckin gay :uh:
> *


it takes one to know one


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

THERE WILL BE AN INPORTANT MEETTING THIS SAT 5, 2008 
SO BE THERE!!!!!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 29 2008, 11:03 AM~10974245
> *it takes one to know one
> *


im not an asshole.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 29 2008, 12:47 PM~10974184
> *  happy b-day Rolando!
> *


X2


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 29 2008, 11:07 AM~10974258
> *THERE WILL BE AN INPORTANT MEETTING THIS SAT 5, 2008
> SO BE THERE!!!!!!! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


were at


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 29 2008, 12:07 PM~10974258
> *THERE WILL BE AN INPORTANT MEETTING THIS SAT 5, 2008
> SO BE THERE!!!!!!! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



We ARE NOT chaning our plans. It's fourth of July weekend. Suggest making it another day and ASKING everyone if they can be there. I'd hate for a member to have family in town and can't make it or a club member have their birthday on this day and can't be there because there having a birthday party!!!!!!! YES, we difinetly have a lot to discuss. :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 29 2008, 04:59 PM~10975116
> *We ARE NOT chaning our plans.  It's fourth of July weekend.  Suggest making it another day and ASKING everyone if they can be there.  I'd hate for a member to have family in town and can't make it or a club member have their birthday on this day and can't be there because there having a birthday party!!!!!!!  YES, we difinetly have a lot to discuss.  :angry:
> *


well if you would have*called* and found out what you missed you would know that message wasn't intended for you. :angry: they already know you wouldn't be there.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

did yall have a meeting after all?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 29 2008, 05:20 PM~10975210
> *did yall have a meeting after all?
> *


no me and lamark and eligh hung out


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

did yall try calling me back after i talked to yall?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:no: :no: y


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i was in North Austin by 7:50 i would have still went if i new yall were going to be there.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 29 2008, 03:26 PM~10975239
> *:no:  :no:  y
> *


i didnt have a signal so i wasnt sure


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 29 2008, 05:28 PM~10975247
> *i was in North Austin by 7:50 i would have still went if i new yall were going to be there.
> *


y


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 29 2008, 03:29 PM~10975255
> *y
> *


for "some what" of a meeting


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 29 2008, 05:31 PM~10975261
> *for "some what" of a meeting
> *


there *was*no meeting


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

have you heard from Tony lately?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 29 2008, 05:35 PM~10975274
> *have you heard from Tony lately?
> *


 :no: y?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 29 2008, 03:36 PM~10975277
> *:no: y?
> *


y so many y's?

nah just wondering, i was just thinking the other day that i hadnt heard from him in a while


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 29 2008, 05:38 PM~10975282
> *y so many y's?
> 
> nah just wondering, i was just thinking the other day that i hadnt heard from him in a while
> *


because you ask so many questions why shouldn't i


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 29 2008, 04:07 PM~10975152
> *well if you would havecalled and found out what you missed you would know that message wasn't intended for you. :angry: they already know you wouldn't be there.
> *



We know you knew we wouldn't be there. It's what Lamark did after the fact. He didn't have to call on members and ask them the stupid ass question "where are you. We are still having a meeting" He puts members in the situation of do you leave a birthday party for a member and go to a club meeting or stay at the birthday party. Gas ain't cheap. He hit a fuck'n nerve. Supposedly the meeting was suppose to be about our show "to finalize". How do you finalize when we haven't even begun. The whole club has been wondering when we are going to start moving on this project. Now the weekend we throw a party Lamark wants to know where everyone is at? Hello.......they were all at a club member's party obviously...... Just because he didn't want to come does not mean everyone should be at the meeting at 8:00 pm. If the meeting was SO important it could have been held here. Majority of the members were ALREADY here!!! 

Main thing don't fuck with my kids. He put my son in a situation where he thinks he's caused a problem within the club beause the members who where here were upset because Lamark called them with an attitude. :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

we need to assign at least one job for every one in the club for our car show so we can get things rollin, its comin up way too fast


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 29 2008, 03:41 PM~10975298
> *We know you knew we wouldn't be there.  It's what Lamark did after the fact.  He didn't have to call on members and ask them the stupid ass question "where are you.  We are still having a meeting"  He puts members in the situation of do you leave a birthday party for a member and go to a club meeting or stay at the birthday party.  Gas ain't cheap.  He hit a fuck'n nerve.  Supposedly the meeting was suppose to be about our show "to finalize".  How do you finalize when we haven't even begun.  The whole club has been wondering when we are going to start moving on this project.  Now the weekend we throw a party Lamark wants to know where everyone is at?  Hello.......they were all at a club member's party obviously...... Just because he didn't want to come does not mean everyone should be at the meeting at 8:00 pm.  If the meeting was SO important it could have been held here.  Majority of the members were ALREADY here!!!
> 
> Main thing don't fuck with my kids.  He put my son in a situation where he thinks he's caused a problem within the club beause the members who where here were upset because Lamark called them with an attitude.  :0
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 29 2008, 05:41 PM~10975298
> *We know you knew we wouldn't be there.  It's what Lamark did after the fact.  He didn't have to call on members and ask them the stupid ass question "where are you.  We are still having a meeting"  He puts members in the situation of do you leave a birthday party for a member and go to a club meeting or stay at the birthday party.  Gas ain't cheap.  He hit a fuck'n nerve.  Supposedly the meeting was suppose to be about our show "to finalize".  How do you finalize when we haven't even begun.  The whole club has been wondering when we are going to start moving on this project.  Now the weekend we throw a party Lamark wants to know where everyone is at?  Hello.......they were all at a club member's party obviously...... Just because he didn't want to come does not mean everyone should be at the meeting at 8:00 pm.  If the meeting was SO important it could have been held here.  Majority of the members were ALREADY here!!!
> 
> Main thing don't fuck with my kids.  He put my son in a situation where he thinks he's caused a problem within the club beause the members who where here were upset because Lamark called them with an attitude.  :0
> *


the club is yours do what you want with it i quit


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

im going to make a list of every thing that we need to do for our show, at our next meeting we can assign them to everybody


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

i can't handle it anymore. i'm not your babysitter people say one thing but don't practice what they preach. as far as the show goes it's not going to happen. because christina *supposedly* lost the money and the money i have i will keep as reimbursement for the bike plaques i paid for. you give me the plaques or keep them don't matter. and the christina deal is why the meeting was so important.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 29 2008, 04:46 PM~10975310
> *the club is yours do what you want with it i quit
> *


Why are you quitting? It's Lamark who we have an issue not you and and we will deal with it. We don't want the club. *We just don't sit back and let people roll over us. * *Never have and never will.* We are out and won't come back. Apparently, things don't change. Our friends will still be our friends and our family will always be our family. It's not about you. It's about making people have to choose. I thought in order to be a member you have to have something. He has no car and the bike does not belong to him. SAK. Your family is still our family. Nothing against our friendship. But shit got out of hand quick and hit a fucking nerve.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 29 2008, 03:46 PM~10975310
> *the club is yours do what you want with it i quit
> *


PM sent


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 29 2008, 05:57 PM~10975365
> *Why are you quitting?  It's Lamark who we have an issue not you and and we will deal with it.  We don't want the club.  We just don't sit back and let people roll over us.  Never have and never will.  We are out and won't come back.  Apparently, things don't change.  Our friends will still be our friends and our family will always be our family.  It's not about you.  It's about making people have to choose.  I thought in order to be a member you have to have something.  He has no car and the bike does not belong to him.  SAK.  Your family is still our family.  Nothing against our friendship.  But shit got out of hand quick and hit a fucking nerve.
> *


That's where your wrong. it does have to do with me, because i'm the one caught in the middle. so yall can figure it out your selves or walk away from it because i ain't dealing with it no more.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i think everyone needs to chill out.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 29 2008, 06:08 PM~10975405
> *i think everyone needs to chill out.
> *


you can go fuck yourself


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 29 2008, 05:10 PM~10975416
> *you can go fuck yourself
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 

damn.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*73monte*










Posts: 4,835
Joined: Mar 2007
From: AUSTIN,TEXAS
Car Club: *Knights Of 
Pleasure C.C.*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:no: :no:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sancho12000+Mar 11 2007, 09:10 PM~7458150-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

im just messin with you, but foreal we need you bro


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

did you get my PM earlier?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

alex vargas= knights of pleasure. period


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 29 2008, 06:24 PM~10975479
> *did you get my PM earlier?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Alex, is this even working???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:loco: :loco: :no:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

damn i got fat  











how about now???


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

Alex say it aint so!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: miggy254, *sideshow64*, MiKLO


hey sideshow i think that was you i was cruisin behind last night over on Congress and 5th street.. i seen Girls Gone Wild was gettin footage of your impala.. :thumbsup: 



Miklo whats da deal homie


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sideshow64_@Jun 29 2008, 06:33 PM~10975513
> *Alex say it aint so!!!
> *



i still can't believe you wrecked that 64 :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

okay im done :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 29 2008, 04:35 PM~10975522
> *i still can't believe you wrecked that 64 :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 29 2008, 04:35 PM~10975520
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: miggy254, sideshow64, MiKLO
> hey sideshow i think that was you i was cruisin behind last night over on Congress and 5th street.. i seen Girls Gone Wild was gettin footage of your impala..  :thumbsup:
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 29 2008, 04:35 PM~10975522
> *i still can't believe you wrecked that 64 :uh:
> *


what exactly happend?


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

it may be wrecked but im *STILL headed to chicano park!!!*


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 29 2008, 04:35 PM~10975520
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: miggy254, sideshow64, MiKLO
> hey sideshow i think that was you i was cruisin behind last night over on Congress and 5th street.. i seen Girls Gone Wild was gettin footage of your impala..  :thumbsup:
> ...


yeah it just sucked cause i had no juice!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 29 2008, 06:35 PM~10975522
> *i still can't believe you wrecked that 64 :uh:
> *


 :0 when did this happen? last night? maybe it was someone else then i dunno. Tito was ridin wit me and he told me who it was but i dont remember. we had went to Ruta Maya last night for a min to see Trampia and some other guys in concert. then we just rode around for a bit downtown. called Rick but he said he was at home


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sideshow64_@Jun 29 2008, 06:41 PM~10975544
> *it may be wrecked but im STILL headed to chicano park!!!
> *


*


i wanted to go to the park today but it takes me an hour and 1/2 to get to austin and its already 6:45. so itd be almost 8:30 by the time i get to the park so i guess iam just chillin here*


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

long story short, i ended up flying off a wall hittin 2 wheel motion!! i'm off to the park guys!!! laterz!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sideshow64_@Jun 29 2008, 06:46 PM~10975565
> *long story short, i ended up flying off a wall hittin 2 wheel motion!! i'm off to the park guys!!! laterz!!!
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sideshow64_@Jun 29 2008, 06:42 PM~10975549
> *yeah it just sucked cause i had no juice!!!
> *


still looked clean i was glad to see another lowlow out there cuz i didnt see anyone else but you out last night but later i seen some of Latin Rollerz out at Taco Cabana over on riverside when we stopped there to eat


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sideshow64_@Jun 29 2008, 04:46 PM~10975565
> *long story short, i ended up flying off a wall hittin 2 wheel motion!! i'm off to the park guys!!! laterz!!!
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sideshow64_@Jun 29 2008, 06:46 PM~10975565
> *long story short, i ended up flying off a wall hittin 2 wheel motion!! i'm off to the park guys!!! laterz!!!
> *



damnnnn and i came close to takin out one of them guys on a bike that pulls people around. i barely missed that fool dumbass got right in front of me and i was busy lookin at some ass walkin on the sidewalk


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 73monte, *DA_SQUID*, MiKLO, sideshow64
this had nothing to do with you or your party it was a long time running.i know it's not the right time but happy birthday rolando


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Christina, did the money really get lost???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i wish it was april 1st again


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

how much money did we lose?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 29 2008, 07:24 PM~10975726
> *how much money did we lose?
> *


$865


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 29 2008, 05:46 PM~10975811
> *$865
> *


how much do we have left?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 29 2008, 05:53 PM~10975346
> *i can't handle it anymore. i'm not your babysitter people say one thing but don't practice what they preach. as far as the show goes it's not going to happen. because christina supposedly lost the money and the money i have i will keep as reimbursement for the bike plaques i paid for. you give me the plaques or keep them don't matter. and the christina deal is why the meeting was so important.
> *


$0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 29 2008, 05:56 PM~10975874
> *$0
> *


----------



## kikiekikie2626 (Dec 2, 2007)

to set the record staight yes i do lose the money but it the 800 i am replacing on the 1st when i get paid like i have told alex. so y is he trying to say that i am the reason. he needs to come up with another reason or someone else to blame and he want to keep the money up what about the money that he owe the club and what about the money that lemark owe. and for alex to change a loan to a gift is wrong cause i dont remember being asked or seeing anything in writing about that so y should that be right. you know what since last night i have been thinking it is time for me to leave to cause this is some bull to blame me when i am doing the right thing. what about you alex and lemark? and how soon alex forgets it cost money to enter everybody in the may 5th show so there was not lot left over. his wife has the rest of the money. which now alex wants to keep for the plaques that he said where a gife to the bike club. man make up your mind. this back in forth. 

GOOD LUCK AND GOOD BYE I QUIT TOO I JUST NEED TO KNOW WHO TO TURN IN THE PLAQUE I HAVE TO!

IF THIS CLUB WAS REALLY ABOUT FAMILY THEN WHY WASNT EVERYONE AT THE PARTY FOR A MEMBER AND HIS FAMILY THAT IS THE PART WHERE THIS CLUB LIES ABOUT!!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i got to go home ill talk to you later :wave: uffin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kikiekikie2626_@Jun 29 2008, 07:59 PM~10975899
> *to set the record staight yes i do lose the money but it the 800 i am replacing on the 1st when i get paid like i have told alex. so y is he trying to say that i am the reason. he needs to come up with another reason or someone else to blame and he want to keep the money up what about the money that he owe the club and what about the money that lemark owe. and for alex to change a loan to a gift is wrong cause i dont remember being asked or seeing anything in writing about that so y should that be right. you know what since last night i have been thinking it is time for me to leave to cause this is some bull to blame me when i am doing the right thing. what about you alex and lemark? and how soon alex forgets it cost money to enter everybody in the may 5th show so there was not lot left over. his wife has the rest of the money. which now alex wants to keep for the plaques that he said where a gife to the bike club. man make up your mind. this back in forth.
> 
> GOOD LUCK AND GOOD BYE I QUIT TOO I JUST NEED TO KNOW WHO TO TURN IN THE PLAQUE I HAVE TO!
> ...


lets set the record straight it was a club decision (before you were a member) to make lamark loan a gift. second I've trying to get my receipt from miklo showing the $385 that i put down as a deposit to reserve the building for the show that should be more than enough to repay my loan. 3rd i didn't say you were the reason why i quit. i said that was the reason for the meeting so you can talk all the noise you want because all you do is two face everyone even me. and the reason we didn't have a meeting at a party is that doesn't need to be discus at a kids party. as far as the plaque turn it in to lamark. and I'm glad you quit the club (what's left) is better off without your two face hypercritical lying ass.


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 29 2008, 03:46 PM~10975310
> *the club is yours do what you want with it i quit
> *


WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

This is still the post your ride topic right.... :biggrin: 
Here's a few of the rides from out here in Pflugerville......
Hope the pics work...
http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/100_3065.jpg[/img]]My Webpage

http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/100_3054.jpg[/img]]My Webpage

http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/100_3062.jpg[/img]]My Webpage

http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/100_3056.jpg[/img]]My Webpage

http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/100_3064.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Jun 29 2008, 09:11 PM~10976309
> *This is still the post your ride topic right.... :biggrin:
> Here's a few of the rides from out here in Pflugerville......
> Hope the pics work...
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i like that last one


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/100_3146.jpg[/img]]My Webpage

http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/100_3131-1.jpg[/img]]My Webpage

http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/100_3132.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
Here's a few pics from the hobby lobby last saturday!
http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/100_3133.jpg[/img]]My Webpage\

http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/100_3135.jpg[/img]]My Webpage

http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/100_3136.jpg[/img]]My Webpage

http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/100_3138.jpg[/img]]My Webpage

http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/100_3134.jpg[/img]]My Webpage

http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/100_3141.jpg[/img]]My Webpage

http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/100_3142.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/100_3143.jpg[/img]]My Webpage

I heard a few others showed up after i left........Hope the pictures are big enough you can see them.... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*THE 64 LOOKS NICE !! *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/100_3132.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
Here's a few pics from the hobby lobby last saturday!
he wrecked it that night on the way home :tears: :tears:


----------



## rayray73 (Jun 26, 2007)

What's up Knights? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rayray73_@Jun 29 2008, 08:29 PM~10976432
> *What's up Knights? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



whats it dew

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: miggy254, *Lac of Respect, impala_ss_in_atx, 81's Finest*


whats da deal homies :wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

okayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 29 2008, 08:45 PM~10976588
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: miggy254, Lac of Respect, impala_ss_in_atx, 81's Finest
> 
> ...


just got back from short stop


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 29 2008, 09:59 PM~10976719
> *just got back from short stop
> *


again :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 29 2008, 09:59 PM~10976719
> *just got back from short stop
> *



you going to the longview show right?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 29 2008, 09:01 PM~10976739
> *again :biggrin:
> *


you know it


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 29 2008, 09:02 PM~10976745
> *you going to the longview show right?
> *



you know it.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 29 2008, 10:12 PM~10976824
> *you know it.
> 
> *


sideshow64 how was the park?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 29 2008, 10:12 PM~10976824
> *you know it.
> 
> *



iam gonna try hard to make it out there too since now my name is on the list. iam glad theres no shows this month so i can catch up on some bills. i know its like a 4hr drive


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

first off the park was pretty packed, with the usual crowd..(minus some knights) and what do u know shine is back flying thatFIRST FAMILY PLAQUE!!!!HERE WE GO AGAIN....now I really need to get my tatt covered!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

i wanna get a plaque for my Cutt soon


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Jun 29 2008, 10:27 PM~10976943
> *i wanna get a plaque for my Cutt soon
> *


 a FIRST FAMILY PLAQUE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 29 2008, 08:29 PM~10976961
> *a FIRST FAMILY PLAQUE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hell no


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Jun 29 2008, 10:29 PM~10976970
> *hell no
> *


then what kind of plaque?


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

Methods


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Jun 29 2008, 10:32 PM~10976985
> *Methods
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

SO ALEX WHATS THE DEAL ? iS THERE STILL A KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE? I REALLY HOPE SO, CAUSE AUSTIN LOWRIDING WONT BE THE SAME WITHOUT KNIGHTS..


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 29 2008, 08:33 PM~10976993
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


U like that one bro


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sideshow64_@Jun 29 2008, 10:34 PM~10976999
> *SO ALEX WHATS THE DEAL ? iS THERE STILL A KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE? I REALLY HOPE SO, CAUSE AUSTIN LOWRIDING WONT BE THE SAME WITHOUT KNIGHTS..
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: ask rick, lamark,or miklo


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 29 2008, 09:35 PM~10977011
> *:dunno:  :dunno: ask rick, lamark,or miklo
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

LIKE I SAID EARLIER ALEX VARGAS IS KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE...IT WONT BE THE SAME...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Jun 29 2008, 10:34 PM~10977003
> *U like that one bro
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Jun 29 2008, 09:27 PM~10976943
> *i wanna get a plaque for my Cutt soon
> *


1more time :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jun 29 2008, 08:40 PM~10977053
> *1more time :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What ?????


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Jun 29 2008, 09:41 PM~10977060
> *What ?????
> *


ask rick, lamark,or miklo


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Jun 29 2008, 10:41 PM~10977060
> *What ?????
> *


1more time plaque


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jun 29 2008, 08:43 PM~10977068
> *ask rick, lamark,or miklo
> *


LOL thats funny lol


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

KNIGHTS WITHOUT ALEX IS LIKE FIRST FAMILY WITHOUT DBOY....


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: atxpinky, 73monte, sideshow64, beto68, degre576, Jthang98, knight, impala_ss_in_atx, SouthsideLife


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sideshow64_@Jun 29 2008, 10:51 PM~10977145
> *KNIGHTS WITHOUT ALEX IS LIKE FIRST FAMILY WITHOUT DBOY....
> *


DBOY..who's that :biggrin:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*beto68*wats up granpa :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jun 29 2008, 10:59 PM~10977223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you need that just to eat popcorn ... damn :biggrin:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

677 Pages « < 675 676 677 

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: atxpinky, Jthang98, knight, 73monte, beto68


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

:nono: 73monte


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

she like 73monte at the last show thay hook up


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

I really cant belive this shit that is goin on with this club right now. Most of this shit is blown up for no damn reason. To Oz, no one was intended to mess up Rolando's party, thats something i dont do. To get mad from a call i made to Rick was not call for and once again a u had to do is call me bro, like i said the last time. And some of this would have been cleared up. People are pointin fingers at like im really doin somethin. i dont do anything for anyone to point fingers at me. Other then tryin to get things in other for the car show we was to be havein, while u and Alex was goin be out of town. N I told Alex i would do so, so every one would know what was goin on. Thats low for u to say i dont have a car and that the bike is not main. My cuttin is still KOP, N my girl had no say so are putin any money into that build. That was all me and u know that. This is wrong. N like always just need and should be talked out like man and like Club members. Everybodys is gettin mad and really to take a step back. Rolondo i hope u injoyed ur 15 B-Day. Sorry i could not make it. And to all who stepped out Please thank twice. This should not go South because of lack of comuntion or what someone thanks some else said. Like i said i dont run shit i'm just a member tryin to rep KOP!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

If anybody wants to something of there chest about me, Then u should have my number if not its 832 790 8685


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rayray73_@Jun 29 2008, 09:29 PM~10976432
> *What's up Knights? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats up RAYRAY73


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sideshow64_@Jun 29 2008, 10:51 PM~10977145
> *KNIGHTS WITHOUT ALEX IS LIKE FIRST FAMILY WITHOUT DBOY....
> *


X2


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

Dammit


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 30 2008, 02:21 AM~10978541
> *I really cant belive this shit that is goin on with this club right now. Most of this shit is blown up for no damn reason. To Oz, no one was intended to mess up Rolando's party, thats something i dont do. To get mad from a call i made to Rick was not call for and once again a u had to do is call me bro, like i said the last time. And some of this would have been cleared up. People are pointin fingers at like im really doin somethin. i dont do anything for anyone to point fingers at me. Other then tryin to get things in other for the car show we was to be havein, while u and Alex was goin be out of town.  N I told Alex i would do so, so every one would know what was goin on. Thats low for u to say i dont have a car and that the bike is not main. My cuttin is still KOP, N my girl had no say so are putin any money into that build. That was all me and u know that. This is wrong. N like always just need and should be talked out like man and like Club members. Everybodys is gettin mad and really to take a step back. Rolondo i hope u injoyed ur 15 B-Day. Sorry i could not make it. And to all who stepped out Please thank twice. This should not go South because of lack of comuntion or what someone thanks some else said. Like i said i dont run shit i'm just a member tryin to rep KOP!
> *


man* fuck rick* he ain't nothing but a crying little bitch. always crying about his feet, his back, he's tired or hungry and now he's crying about lamark calling him. he needs to grow up and get off his momma tit. yeah i said it ain't going to do nothin but cry to someone about it anyway. :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 73monte, *Jthang98*
and you, get your ass to work and get off lil :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 30 2008, 07:49 AM~10979496
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 73monte, Jthang98
> and you, get your ass to work and get off lil :biggrin:
> *


 im off today Cuz 
lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Jun 30 2008, 09:56 AM~10979532
> *im off today Cuz
> lol
> *


*then go work on the cutt* :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

You Already Know !!!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Jun 30 2008, 08:29 AM~10979720
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT UR HUNGRY HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin: :biggrin: 
JONS ALWAYS HUNGRY................EATS MORE THAN HIS CUTLAS EATS GAS
ITS ME KIKI IM HIDING FROM U KNOW WHO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 30 2008, 08:42 AM~10979780
> *THAT UR HUNGRY HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> JONS ALWAYS HUNGRY................EATS MORE THAN HIS CUTLAS EATS GAS
> ITS ME KIKI IM HIDING FROM U KNOW WHO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ITs all good Cuz ur one funny bastard KIKI


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Jun 30 2008, 08:45 AM~10979794
> *ITs all good Cuz ur one funny bastard KIKI
> *


WAT IT DEW MAYNE ???????????????? WHERES MY GIRL LIZ AT HAVENT SEEN HER IN A COUPLE OF DAYS........... :biggrin: BOM CHIKY WAA WAA :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jun 29 2008, 08:59 PM~10977223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY I GOT THAT SAME PIECE.......... :angry:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 30 2008, 12:46 AM~10978616
> *
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 30 2008, 08:52 AM~10979821
> *WAT IT DEW MAYNE ???????????????? WHERES MY GIRL LIZ AT HAVENT SEEN HER IN A COUPLE OF DAYS........... :biggrin:  BOM CHIKY WAA WAA  :biggrin:
> *


 idk call her


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 30 2008, 10:42 AM~10979780
> *THAT UR HUNGRY HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> JONS ALWAYS HUNGRY................EATS MORE THAN HIS CUTLAS EATS GAS
> ITS ME KIKI IM HIDING FROM U KNOW WHO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


let me guess...marylou :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

i am hungry thought lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Jun 30 2008, 11:14 AM~10979910
> *i am hungry thought lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i already ate


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 30 2008, 08:33 AM~10979430
> *man fuck rick he ain't nothing but a crying little bitch. always crying about his feet, his back, he's tired or hungry and now he's crying about lamark calling him. he needs to grow up and get off his momma tit. yeah i said it ain't going to do nothin but cry to someone about it anyway. :angry:
> *



that messed up... but it is all good.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 30 2008, 11:21 AM~10979948
> *that messed up...  but it is all good.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tongue:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 30 2008, 09:13 AM~10979905
> *let me guess...marylou :biggrin:
> *


DONT SAY THE 'M' WORD PUTO! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 30 2008, 12:00 PM~10980201
> *DONT SAY THE 'M' WORD PUTO! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

are yall still going to six flags?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 30 2008, 12:28 PM~10980396
> *are yall still going to six flags?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

i might b rolling out there to if i dont go to austin


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 30 2008, 12:28 PM~10980396
> *are yall still going to six flags?
> *


*did you get my PM *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jun 30 2008, 12:42 PM~10980489
> *i might b rolling out there to if i dont go to austin
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 30 2008, 10:44 AM~10980500
> *did you get my PM
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 29 2008, 04:25 PM~10975482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 30 2008, 01:41 PM~10980983
> *
> *



Shit anna and I been hustling flyers and entry forms all week. Guess we gotta go to all the advanced and autozones in rr/ gtown area and take down flyers.....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

sorry, we really appreciate that yall did that for us


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jun 30 2008, 01:48 PM~10981040
> *Shit anna and I been hustling flyers and entry forms all week. Guess we gotta go to all the advanced and autozones in rr/ gtown area and take down flyers.....
> *


what is that like 2 per town. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 30 2008, 12:03 PM~10981172
> *what is that like 2 per town. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i think i saw a flyer on the floor at mcdonalds :rofl:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 30 2008, 01:54 PM~10981101
> *sorry, we really appreciate that yall did that for us
> *



Well there is not much that we wouldn't do 4 knights(alex)....


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

KIKI And Liz Jus went to lunch he said he'll jump on when he gets back!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jun 30 2008, 01:17 PM~10981277
> *Well there is not much that we wouldn't do  4 knights(alex)....
> *



appreciate stoppin the other day homie...the motor is gone, so time 2 tear her down 4 sure, will be starting a street cruiser until its done...but thanks a lot homie...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jun 30 2008, 02:17 PM~10981277
> *Well there is not much that we wouldn't do  4 knights(alex)....
> *


 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: yall are cool with me no matter what miklo says about ya. :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 30 2008, 02:03 PM~10981172
> *what is that like 2 per town. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


And 2 miles apart...man gas is a bitch :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 30 2008, 02:18 PM~10981280
> *KIKI And Liz Jus went to lunch he said he'll jump on Liz  when he gets back!
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 30 2008, 12:22 PM~10981315
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


All funny hahaha


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 30 2008, 02:19 PM~10981290
> *appreciate stoppin the other day homie...the motor is gone, so time 2 tear her down 4 sure, will be starting a street cruiser until its done...but thanks a lot homie...
> *


U got my # hit me up if it happens again


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 30 2008, 12:22 PM~10981315
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


yeah she loves the crouching squirrel move 
she said to tell yon she said hi......................


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 30 2008, 02:20 PM~10981301
> *:worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup: yall are cool with me no matter what miklo says about ya. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: mark can talk if he wants to....I know his secrets


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 30 2008, 12:29 PM~10981363
> * :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jun 30 2008, 12:29 PM~10981367
> *:biggrin: mark can talk if he wants to....I know his secrets
> *


that hes white............... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 30 2008, 02:30 PM~10981376
> *that hes white............... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Shit everytime I see him he's red


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jun 30 2008, 12:35 PM~10981412
> *Shit everytime I see him he's red
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 30 2008, 02:28 PM~10981360
> *yeah she loves the crouching squirrel move
> she said to tell yon she said hi......................
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Man I hate to read about what is happening in AUSTIN. I know you are all strong and yalls shirts do say "ONLY STRONG SURVIVE". Let see that work best thing to do is get everyone together and talk about everything. The person that doesnt show up is the weak one in the family and needs to et the boot cause there the ones holding things back. Just my 2 sence


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jun 30 2008, 12:35 PM~10981412
> *Shit everytime I see him he's red
> *


 :burn:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 30 2008, 12:51 PM~10981509
> *Man I hate to read about what is happening in AUSTIN. I know you are all strong and yalls shirts do say "ONLY STRONG SURVIVE". Let see that work best thing to do is get everyone together and talk about everything. The person that doesnt show up is the weak one in the family and needs to et the boot cause there the ones holding things back. Just my 2 sence
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 30 2008, 02:30 PM~10981376
> *that hes white............... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 whaaaa all this time he had me believing he was a light skinned puerto rican guy .. i feel like such a fool now


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao: yep its true


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 30 2008, 02:52 PM~10981513
> *:burn:
> *


Hey do u rent rooms by the hr?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 30 2008, 02:58 PM~10981557
> *:roflmao: yep its true
> *



lol so if we ever get pulled over when we're all cruising, Miklo is the elected spokesman. that way none of us will get tickets :thumbsup: cuz u know if i open my mouth and say "sir whats the problem" the cop gonna bust my tail light and give me a ticket for it :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jun 30 2008, 01:04 PM~10981601
> *Hey do u rent rooms by the hr?
> *


ill see what i can do  :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 30 2008, 01:06 PM~10981624
> *lol so if we ever get pulled over when we're all cruising, Miklo is the elected spokesman.  that way none of us will get tickets  :thumbsup: cuz u know if i open my mouth and say "sir whats the problem" the cop gonna bust my tail light and give me a ticket for it  :angry:
> *


thats actually why they recruited into the club, and the reason why they keep me


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 30 2008, 03:10 PM~10981661
> *ill see what i can do   :biggrin:
> *


I have a bucket of wings I want to be alone with......


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao: 
wing stop? :barf:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 30 2008, 03:14 PM~10981702
> *:roflmao:
> wing stop? :barf:
> *



wing stop gives me the runs for 2 or 3 days no lie.. wings & more is better :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: miggy254, unique27, *SouthsideLife*, Jthang98

que onda Flaco.. are the laws still lookin for u? i seen it on da news


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 30 2008, 01:20 PM~10981765
> *wing stop gives me the runs for 2 or 3 days no lie.. wings & more is better  :thumbsup:
> *


ill have to try it


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...videoid=9951294
now this is wacha called oldschool


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jun 30 2008, 02:11 PM~10982349
> *http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...videoid=9951294
> now this is wacha called oldschool
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jun 30 2008, 02:11 PM~10982349
> *http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...videoid=9951294
> now this is wacha called oldschool
> *


DATZ old 
man i got some power house recored from way back in the day


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jun 30 2008, 04:11 PM~10982349
> *http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...videoid=9951294
> now this is wacha called oldschool
> *



:roflmao: 

This video is so CORNY!!!

But the song STILL jams!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jun 30 2008, 06:10 PM~10983298
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Gaylord Fucker in tha house!!! :biggrin:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jun 30 2008, 05:19 PM~10983354
> *:roflmao:
> 
> This video is so CORNY!!!
> ...


i will play the shit out that song on a sat/night in the car


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jun 30 2008, 04:22 PM~10983383
> *i will play the shit out that song on a sat/night in the car
> *


hows the car comin?


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jun 30 2008, 05:20 PM~10983359
> *Gaylord Fucker in tha house!!!  :biggrin:
> *


73monte & Cut N 3's


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Check deez......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxVzZqWrd8M

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1l5PFs2eTc&feature=related


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jun 30 2008, 04:39 PM~10983511
> *Check deez......
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxVzZqWrd8M
> ...


  i need to find that movie


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 30 2008, 06:40 PM~10983521
> * i need to find that movie
> *



*SWITCH!!*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin: whos all going to temple next weekend?


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...videoid=9156240


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

man, all of those videos were corny


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

HAHAHAHA!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBegHp8llJE


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

BEAT STREET!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNsMEP0i8aM&feature=related


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Aight! Flaco OUT! PEACE!


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=12420361


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

how was your B-Day Squid?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydB0Mxo2zVQ
ok now lets c who all went to this concert


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 30 2008, 03:14 PM~10981702
> *:roflmao:
> wing stop? :barf:
> *


Oh man never again.......I tried one more time here in gtown still was not good SA ruined it for me.

Remeber that whole wk end we couldn't get anyting right to eat...... :uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 30 2008, 06:49 PM~10983586
> *:biggrin:  whos all going to temple next weekend?
> *


Y?? What's going on.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what up kiki


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

is there a show in temple? whos all going? is there a flyer? any info would be great.....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

anybody going cruisin this wk end??


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jul 1 2008, 06:02 AM~10987647
> *anybody going cruisin this wk end??
> *


are you goin to the heatwave?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 1 2008, 10:15 AM~10988184
> *are you goin to the heatwave?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 1 2008, 10:15 AM~10988184
> *are you goin to the heatwave?
> *


That's a big negative.....


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 1 2008, 10:15 AM~10988184
> *are you goin to the heatwave?
> *


Hey Ray...You missed some good food this weekend...
It's ok...It won't be the last q I'll make... :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 1 2008, 08:33 AM~10988266
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


i know your goin...IM FINALLY PREMIERING MY BIKE AT THE HEATWAVE..LOOKOUT!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jul 1 2008, 08:48 AM~10988337
> *That's a big negative.....
> *


WHY NOT :dunno:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Jul 1 2008, 09:22 AM~10988520
> *Hey Ray...You missed some good food this weekend...
> It's ok...It won't be the last q I'll make... :biggrin:
> *


aahhhh man!!... :angry: .. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 30 2008, 04:49 PM~10983586
> *:biggrin:  whos all going to temple next weekend?
> *


my bad its Belton :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jun 30 2008, 06:56 PM~10984479
> *Oh man never again.......I tried one more time here in gtown still was not good SA ruined it for me.
> 
> Remeber that whole wk end we couldn't get anyting right to eat...... :uh:
> *


yes


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 1 2008, 12:52 PM~10988986
> *my bad its Belton :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT 2ND Pg.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 1 2008, 12:52 PM~10988986
> *my bad its Belton :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: you going Miklo? that way you can see wha i was talkin about


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 1 2008, 01:07 PM~10990122
> *:thumbsup: you going Miklo? that way you can see wha i was talkin about
> *


im planing on it  what is it that youre talking about?


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

OK...I KNOW there is the Belton show going on July 13th, but on the same day....

There is going to be a photo shoot for the Pink Mink Mafia Texas Clique July 13th in San Antonio at around 11am. One of the members hit me up looking for old school classic lowriders for the shoot. The actual location is not set stone yet, but they are looking for somewhere's in San Antonio where there is Mexican culture murals or graffitti. So...if any of yall in the ATX with old school low lows willing to drive out to SA for some fine PMM girls posing on y'all rides, let me know and I will send you their way. And any peeps from San Anto looking at this interested, samething...let me know. So far she said she knows of someone from Rollerz Only looking into it. 

Again...

*Pink Mink Mafia photo shoot
July 13th in San Antonio around 11am.*


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

i thought heatwave was on 18th, 19th, 20th? so whos all going to the show this weekend?


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sideshow64_@Jul 1 2008, 03:21 PM~10990261
> *i thought heatwave was on 18th, 19th, 20th? so whos all going to the show this weekend?
> *


You are right sir! Just realized that...cause you called me....hahahaha....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sideshow64_@Jul 1 2008, 01:21 PM~10990261
> *i thought heatwave was on 18th, 19th, 20th? so whos all going to the show this weekend?
> *


I AM


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hey flaco theyre looking for bombs for that photo shoot right?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

What show is this wk end?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jul 1 2008, 02:03 PM~10990610
> *What show is this wk end?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

did you hear that there was one?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT 2nd pg. AGAIN! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

this ones for Rick


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 1 2008, 05:25 PM~10992003
> *this ones for Rick
> 
> 
> ...


hay alex did u like that iyiyiyiyiyiiyiyiyiyiyiyiyiyiyiyiyiyiyiyiy finger in your butt


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

fu^*& miklo


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jul 1 2008, 08:01 PM~10992214
> *hay alex did u like that iyiyiyiyiyiiyiyiyiyiyiyiyiyiyiyiyiyiyiyiy finger in your butt
> *


 :no: :no: :no: it was a slap on the ass :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sideshow64+Jul 1 2008, 03:21 PM~10990261-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C ^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 1 2008, 07:25 PM~10992003
> *this ones for Rick
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

i was misinformed there is no show this weekend that *I know of. sorry for the confusion... Oh yeah ....Shine why all the mean muggin today on stassney? I mean u have a first family plaque and i have a first family tattoo.......That I need Covered.....been there done that. We all make our mistakes...*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sideshow64_@Jul 1 2008, 10:16 PM~10993393
> *i was misinformed there is no show this weekend that I know of. sorry for the confusion... Oh yeah ....Shine why all the mean muggin today on stassney? I mean u have a first family plaque and i have a first family tattoo.......That I need Covered.....been there done that. We all make our mistakes...
> *


*
:twak: :twak: :twak:*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sideshow64_@Jul 1 2008, 10:16 PM~10993393
> *i was misinformed there is no show this weekend that I know of. sorry for the confusion... Oh yeah ....Shine why all the mean muggin today on stassney? I mean u have a first family plaque and i have a first family tattoo.......That I need Covered.....been there done that. We all make our mistakes...
> *


*


theres a show next weekend in Belton on the 13th.*


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

thats the same day as the pmm photo shoot in s.a. right?


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

the 13th in belton is that when there having the lowrider council meeting as well? I am just trying to get all my info correct.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sideshow64_@Jul 1 2008, 10:42 PM~10993646
> *the 13th in belton is that when there having the lowrider council meeting as well? I am just trying to get all my info correct.
> *


no it's on july 12th at 6p.m. at the golden corral


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

golden corral which one is the food free?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sideshow64_@Jul 1 2008, 11:06 PM~10993902
> *golden corral which one is the food free?
> *


not sure which one i'll find out for you. and no dumb ass the food is* not* free. :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sideshow64_@Jul 1 2008, 10:16 PM~10993393
> *i was misinformed there is no show this weekend that I know of. sorry for the confusion... Oh yeah ....Shine why all the meat muggin today on stassney? I mean u have a first family plaque and i have a first family tattoo.......That I need Covered.....been there done that. We all make steaks...
> *


*


Ummm ur making me hunrgy.....*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sideshow64_@Jul 1 2008, 11:06 PM~10993902
> *golden corral which one is the food free?
> *


Coming from Austin or Killeen: 



1) Off of I-35 coming into* Temple* take the Cameron exit and turn right. 

2) Go down about 3 to 5 miles and take the 31st street exit. Golden Corral will be to the right.


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

what up 73


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jul 2 2008, 12:17 AM~10994531
> *what up 73
> *


what up pinky


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 1 2008, 11:19 PM~10994543
> *what up pinky
> *


i got my batt today $75.00ea


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jul 2 2008, 12:21 AM~10994561
> *i got my batt today $75.00ea
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

so when can we see this pinky


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

try to push for the end of the 7/25/08 :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jul 1 2008, 10:01 PM~10993234
> *:angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

THANK YOU ALEX !! YOU ARE SO INFORMATIVE. I CANT WAIT TO GET TO GOLDEN CORRAL!! MAYBE FIRST FAMILY WILL GO TO..APPARENTLY ME AND MY CUZ ARE COOL WITH THEM.....RIGHT...AND I'D ALSO TURN DOWN A DOUBLE MEAT CHEESEBURGER!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jul 2 2008, 12:35 AM~10994654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is That used.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sideshow64_@Jul 2 2008, 12:39 AM~10994677
> *THANK YOU ALEX !! YOU ARE SO INFORMATIVE. I CANT WAIT TO GET TO GOLDEN CORRAL!! MAYBE FIRST FAMILY WILL GO TO..APPARENTLY ME AND MY CUZ ARE COOL WITH THEM.....RIGHT...AND I'D ALSO TURN DOWN A DOUBLE MEAT CHEESEBURGER!!
> *


W A dumb ass :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

no i found that pic it is for sale


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

yo ass MiKLO


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

anyone have a dump for sale or just the block of one im am in need of one asap 
thanks 
-john


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

whats up to everybody! :wave:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 2 2008, 08:57 AM~10995882
> *whats up to everybody! :wave:
> *



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 1 2008, 06:25 PM~10992003
> *this ones for Rick
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 2 2008, 07:43 AM~10996050
> *nice
> *



Who DAT


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Jul 2 2008, 10:05 AM~10996168
> *Who DAT
> *



X2


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 2 2008, 09:43 AM~10996050
> *nice
> *


I thank thats Miklo's cuz'n :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 2 2008, 10:35 AM~10996339
> *I thank thats Miklo's cuz'n :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

nice


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 2 2008, 01:37 PM~10997716
> * TTT
> *



MIKLO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 1 2008, 03:43 PM~10990445
> *hey flaco theyre looking for bombs for that photo shoot right?
> *


I think they are only looking for "old school" low lows. Well, that's how she asked. Are you going to the Belton show? If you are not, I can send a pic of your car to her and see if they could use it.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

What up peeps


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 2 2008, 01:49 PM~10997802
> *:wave:
> *


did you pre-reg for the heat wave yet


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

whats the dates


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Jul 2 2008, 02:34 PM~10998086
> *whats the dates
> *


JULY 18-20 2008


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jul 2 2008, 11:56 AM~10997851
> *What up peeps
> *


Pm Sent


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 2 2008, 12:27 PM~10998041
> *did you pre-reg for the heat wave yet
> *


no not yet did you?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

im going to do it online, is anyone doing the VIP Reg.???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 2 2008, 03:19 PM~10998378
> *im going to do it online, is anyone doing the VIP Reg.???
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 2 2008, 12:27 PM~10998041
> *did you pre-reg for the heat wave yet
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jul 2 2008, 11:51 AM~10997819
> *I think they are only looking for "old school" low lows. Well, that's how she asked. Are you going to the Belton show? If you are not, I can send a pic of your car to her and see if they could use it.
> *


yeah i was planning on goin to Belton, would it be possible to send a pic just incase?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: hole uh.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 2 2008, 06:41 PM~10999861
> *:wave: hole uh.
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 2 2008, 07:19 PM~11000130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think you need a bigger star, just my 2 cents. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 73monte, RAY_512, *Estrella Car Club*, INDIVIDUALS*512*
What's up Ramon, did you fix your brake problem yet?


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 2 2008, 03:50 PM~10999519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats that from


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

streetseen


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup bitches and hoes..

where panky at.
come here princess


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 2 2008, 05:50 PM~10999519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I need a copy on that! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 2 2008, 11:24 PM~11002063
> *sup bitches and hoes..
> 
> where panky at.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 3 2008, 01:28 AM~11003100
> *:0 I need a copy on that! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 3 2008, 01:28 AM~11003100
> *:0 I need a copy on that! :biggrin:
> *



5 dollars :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 3 2008, 05:52 AM~11003762
> *5 dollars  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: they free


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 2 2008, 05:37 PM~11000249
> *
> *


i was trying to say "hola" but the white way :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 2 2008, 05:44 PM~11000284
> *I think you need a bigger star, just my 2 cents. :biggrin:
> *


  i agree


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 3 2008, 08:23 AM~11004547
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: they free
> *


do you have any extras?


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 2 2008, 08:16 PM~11000536
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 73monte, RAY_512, Estrella Car Club, INDIVIDUALS*512*
> What's up Ramon, did you fix your brake problem yet?
> *


yea homie it was a kinked line jus need to change it now thanks for asking


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

which one looks best???

1









2









3








???


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 3 2008, 12:26 PM~11005780
> *which one looks best???
> 
> 1
> ...


This one!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

The car show that my work was throwing is canceld


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jul 3 2008, 12:36 PM~11005854
> *This one!
> *



Whats up, would Aces like to be apart of this???? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 3 2008, 12:16 PM~11005244
> *do you have any extras?
> *


I only have 3, me tery, and lamark. :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 3 2008, 01:56 PM~11006984
> *I only have 3, me tery, and lamark. :biggrin:
> *


i see how it is


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 3 2008, 04:38 PM~11007291
> *i see how it is
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 3 2008, 03:53 PM~11007768
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


its okay dont cry, ill forgive you :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

are we going to bring a grill to the heatwave?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 3 2008, 06:28 PM~11008008
> *its okay dont cry, ill forgive you :biggrin:
> *


First of all that's you cryin(again) about it.
Second KOPs colors are blue and white not gray(and you call yourself a member)
Third i'm takin a ice chest and small grill to the heatwave(fuck $4 bottle water and $5 sausage wrap) 
You bitch :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 3 2008, 05:08 PM~11008231
> *First of all that's you cryin(again) about it.
> Second KOPs colors are blue and white not gray(and you call yourself a member)
> Third i'm takin a ice chest and small grill to the heatwave(fuck $4 bottle water and $5 sausage wrap)
> ...


First- i know, i was joking
Second- i know, but its the cleanest logo i could find
Third- cool :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Alex, are you going to Belton next Sun.???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 3 2008, 07:11 PM~11008251
> *First- i know, i was joking
> Second- i know, but its the cleanest logo i could find
> Third- cool :biggrin:
> *


Excuses are like assholes, everybody has one. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 3 2008, 07:17 PM~11008292
> *Alex, are you going to Belton next Sun.???
> *


 are you???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 3 2008, 05:19 PM~11008310
> *Excuses are like assholes, everybody has one. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
i didnt find any blue and white logos, the only thing blue i found was the blue one like in my avitar but it has a black back ground, it was too hard to see


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 3 2008, 05:21 PM~11008326
> *are you???
> *


yeah


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 3 2008, 07:23 PM~11008349
> *:0
> i didnt find any blue and white logos, the only thing blue i found was the blue one like in my avitar but it has a black back ground, it was too hard to see
> *


 :uh: Excuses


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 3 2008, 05:21 PM~11008326
> *are you???
> *


as long as we dont leave at midnight :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 3 2008, 05:25 PM~11008361
> *:uh: Excuses
> *


isnt it hard to read that??? and thats a bigger pic


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 3 2008, 07:24 PM~11008353
> *yeah
> *


Then you know i'm going, I can't let my bottom bitch represent alone :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 3 2008, 07:28 PM~11008378
> *isnt it hard to read that??? and thats a bigger pic
> 
> 
> ...


You can't change the color of the other one.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i tried but it comes out all blurry and looks worse


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 3 2008, 07:31 PM~11008398
> *:roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


Hold my pocket bitch. :cheesy:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 3 2008, 05:29 PM~11008382
> *Then you know i'm going, I can't let my bottom bitch represent alone :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

what color u want the logo ill make it


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Jul 3 2008, 05:36 PM~11008429
> *what color u want the logo ill make it
> *


dark blue


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 3 2008, 05:31 PM~11008398
> *i tried but it comes out all blury and looks worse
> *


see


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 3 2008, 10:12 AM~11005209
> *i was trying to say "hola" but the white way  :biggrin:
> *


AS IF !! HOLLER .......... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 3 2008, 05:45 PM~11008494
> *AS IF !! HOLLER .......... :biggrin:
> *


oh yeah... :roflmao:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 3 2008, 06:29 PM~11008382
> *Then you know i'm going, I can't let my bottom bitch represent alone :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jul 2 2008, 09:24 PM~11002063-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

http://mediafetcher.com/article_full.php?id=104234


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 3 2008, 09:44 PM~11009216
> *http://mediafetcher.com/article_full.php?id=104234
> *


thats fucking funny as hell the funny thing about it is ive 3'd in gas stations..on the high ways from lane to lane.. did a complete 360 in the middle of the road cuz i dropd the wrong corner and the funny part is ive never came close to doing anything like that..lol


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 3 2008, 08:44 PM~11009216
> *http://mediafetcher.com/article_full.php?id=104234
> *


3-wheelin owned :biggrin: 

sup guys


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

still working on it. what you think


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 4 2008, 12:55 AM~11010393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

thanks to yall that said happy b day


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 4 2008, 12:55 AM~11010393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

06 LRM SHOW


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 3 2008, 11:30 PM~11010612
> *lookin good
> *


x2


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 4 2008, 12:07 PM~11013022
> *06 LRM SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 4 2008, 02:07 PM~11013022
> *06 LRM SHOW
> 
> 
> ...



dayummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm .. right click .. save :biggrin:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

What up everybody? TTT


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

What up everybody? TTT


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

oops, sorry for the double post. Damn wireless crap. lol


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

ATXHOPPER.... :wave: 

Where you been hiding... :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 3 2008, 10:55 PM~11010393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BOUT TIME YOU DID SOMETHIN RIGHT! :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Jul 5 2008, 04:25 AM~11016361
> *What up everybody? TTT
> *



what da hell..i know you didnt actually log on lay it low.... :biggrin: .... quit borrowing a signal and you wont have that problem.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 5 2008, 01:42 PM~11017920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN THE KITTY CAT LOOKS NICE AND PUFFY !! *


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

>


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> >
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Damn 3rd page 


TTT


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jul 6 2008, 10:58 AM~11021373
> *Damn 3rd page
> TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 6 2008, 12:23 PM~11021693
> *
> *


where u at?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 6 2008, 10:34 AM~11021738
> *where u at?
> *


at work


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 6 2008, 12:59 PM~11021831
> *at work
> *


o ok yea ur a hard worker :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 6 2008, 11:02 AM~11021846
> *o ok yea ur a hard worker :biggrin:
> *


yup :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 6 2008, 01:03 PM~11021859
> *yup :biggrin:
> *


ur a stand up guy buddy! :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: i'm board just messin with u


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

ttft


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

fu&* miklo hes a white punk smells like a pig lol


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Check This OUT! :0 :0 :0 
Summertime super Show Specials
By Vanderslice Customs

**For the first 10 customers only**(possible more, just depends)

Rob Vanderslice will travel to your shop or house to “pattern” your ride!
We are offering the lowest prices ever for out of state exposure.
So for award winning patterns give us a call, probly only time we will ever run this,

we will travel anywhere national or international
******Basic requirements: vehicle must be pre-based, flaked and inter clear coated
then sanded with 600 grit. Travel arrangements and lodging (economy).
Customer to provide all materials needed excluding spray equipment.**********
Prices are as follows:
$2000 Sample A... ROOF JOB ..UP TO 3 COLORS

















$3000 Sample B... EXTERIOR ONLY, GHOST PATTERNS, 1 COLOR

















$4000 Sample C... MULTI-COLOR UP TO 2 COLORS. ($500 ea additional color)

































For any shop or car clubs that books 3 or more cars will be given an additional $500.00 off..

** save money if you line up more paint jobs on one trip, you all can split airfare, hotel.

hit us up 
www.vanderslicecustoms.com
:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
[/quote]
i WISH MY CUTTY WAS READY :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0 thats tight


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

old pictures


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

are you going to the Belton show?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 6 2008, 03:47 PM~11023253
> *old pictures
> 
> 
> ...


where were these taken at?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 6 2008, 04:53 PM~11023270
> *where were these taken at?
> *


my little sisters sweet 15


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 6 2008, 03:58 PM~11023291
> *my little sisters sweet 15
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 6 2008, 03:51 PM~11023265
> *
> are you going to the Belton show?
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 6 2008, 05:10 PM~11023656
> *
> *


how was six flags?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

when did yall get back?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 6 2008, 07:26 PM~11023746
> *when did yall get back?
> *


 About 3


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 6 2008, 07:19 PM~11023703
> *how was six flags?
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looks like fun

did they ride the Tony Hawk ride?


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 3 2008, 01:08 PM~11006116
> *Whats up, would Aces like to be apart of this???? :biggrin:
> *


I say yes, but with so much stuff going on it would be hard to represent correctly. Maybe at a future date?  I would like updates and show info if its Koo?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=1oBF8i9_QiE


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 7 2008, 02:21 PM~11029107
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=1oBF8i9_QiE
> *


 :uh: Fuckin white people


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT :ugh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 7 2008, 02:30 PM~11030009
> *:uh: Fuckin white people
> *


i know right :angry: ... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

do you know whos all going to the Belton show?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 7 2008, 04:38 PM~11030061
> *do you know whos all going to the Belton show?
> 
> *


R u?

Hey alex lmk about longview....

Has anybody seen my little buddy JaCK?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jul 7 2008, 04:49 PM~11031107
> *R u?
> 
> Hey alex lmk about longview....
> ...


yeah, how about yall???


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 7 2008, 06:50 PM~11031113
> *yeah, how about yall???
> *


We might rabbit,we might


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jul 7 2008, 06:55 PM~11031145
> *We might rabbit,we might
> *


Looking for good class d sub amp...any leads?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

texas life styles or 1 of them clubs are throwin a show july 12th/ more info on teh way


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 7 2008, 07:11 PM~11031769
> *texas life styles or 1 of them clubs are throwin a show july 12th/ more info on teh way
> *



airport and manor youll see da cars there it use to be a car dealer


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

73monte back in 04


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

just a few pics of this weekin at joyland in lobbock tx


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Up


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jul 8 2008, 07:45 AM~11036337
> *Up
> *


 :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jul 7 2008, 09:37 PM~11034300
> *
> just a few pics of this weekin at joyland in lobbock tx
> *


man, Joyland is tight now it used to be nothing like that :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 8 2008, 11:39 AM~11036994
> *:angry:
> *


Who pissed in yo weatties....lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: I did :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 8 2008, 05:10 PM~11039675
> *:wave:
> *


Loser :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 13 2007, 06:13 AM~7467928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Jun 30 2008, 10:32 PM~10986530
> *more on this rag, with the chromed out frame :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Jul 2 2008, 10:48 AM~10997331
> *
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 8 2008, 06:34 PM~11040275
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


where did u find that pic?


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

pancake from the bottom up aka TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 8 2008, 11:44 PM~11044008
> *where did u find that pic?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=417574


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/100_3401.jpg[/img]]My Webpage





:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

for you lamark

even if it is not a cutless


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Jul 9 2008, 04:53 PM~11049534
> *http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/100_3401.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> :biggrin:
> *


looks good bro


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 9 2008, 01:44 AM~11044008
> *where did u find that pic?
> *



he was at my house the other night.. lolz i wish ... well not wish that he was at my house but wish that was my ride.. well you know wha i mean :cheesy: whoevers car that is they got nasty on the chrome dayummmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 7 2008, 09:45 PM~11032762
> *airport and manor youll see da cars there it use to be a car dealer
> *



who's all goin to that show on Saturday? iam not sure where its at though and i know theres 1 in waco at Hooters on saturday too. then the CTLC meeting is at 6 at golden corral in temple.. and the carshow in Belton is on sunday ... so much shit going on this weekend. when yall go to lonview next month are yall going on friday or saturday morning?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 9 2008, 10:58 PM~11051558
> *who's all goin to that show on Saturday? iam not sure where its at though and i know theres 1 in waco at Hooters on saturday too.  then the CTLC meeting is at 6 at golden corral in temple.. and the carshow in Belton is on sunday ... so much shit going on this weekend.  when yall go to lonview next month are yall going on friday or saturday morning?
> *


friday


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Alex you going to the heatwave?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11054035


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Jul 9 2008, 06:53 PM~11049534
> *http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/100_3401.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> :biggrin:
> *



VERY NICE!!!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

*Fresh Ink*


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

CUSTOM SOUNDS
TEXAS HEAT WAVE
Travis County Expo Center
7311 Decker Ln
AUSTIN,TX 78724
JULY 18-20 2008

ROLL CALL.......Who Wants to get all the Low Lows in one spot? If its possible?


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jul 10 2008, 09:35 AM~11054090
> *CUSTOM SOUNDS
> TEXAS HEAT WAVE
> Travis County Expo Center
> ...



That's a good idea brotha!


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jul 10 2008, 09:00 AM~11054234
> *That's a good idea brotha!
> *



I am in :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jul 10 2008, 09:28 AM~11054060
> *Fresh Ink
> 
> 
> ...


Thats clean Homie


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

whats up to everybody :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 9 2008, 07:13 PM~11049672
> *for you lamark
> 
> even if it is not a cutless
> ...


I'll be doin that very soon  :thumbsup: 
The 3 wheeling KING will be back! :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jul 10 2008, 11:26 AM~11054800
> *And so is your work or lack there of
> ......
> 
> ...


BC is beefin with the cutter :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

After BC clean up


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 10 2008, 10:45 AM~11054471
> *Thats clean Homie
> *


Thanks!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jul 10 2008, 09:35 AM~11054090
> *CUSTOM SOUNDS
> TEXAS HEAT WAVE
> Travis County Expo Center
> ...


I'm down, when and where?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jul 10 2008, 07:35 AM~11054090
> *CUSTOM SOUNDS
> TEXAS HEAT WAVE
> Travis County Expo Center
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 9 2008, 08:50 PM~11051465
> *he was at my house the other night.. lolz i wish
> *


 :| :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:rant:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=mEmgbQaQyqs&feature=related :0 :0 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Wqz_uf2rImE&feature=related


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Are most of you guys just going to get there and display saturday and sunday?
I'm on vacation and plan on going and setting up display on friday and chillin out....
Didn't know if anyone else will be there...


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 10 2008, 10:57 AM~11055115
> *I'm down, when and where?
> *


Tring to get some #s together so maybe who ever goes on Friday can set up a good spot with room for more that come out on Sat/Sun.

81 Finest , It looks like we will be there Friday  AM.....10-12?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

ALEX ARE YOU GOING TO THE CTLC MEETING ON SAT. OR TO THE SHOW IN BELTON ON SUN....NEED TO GET W/YA ON SOME THINGS FOR THE LONGVIEW SHOW.....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jul 10 2008, 01:32 PM~11055921
> *Tring to get some #s together so maybe who ever goes on Friday can set up a good spot with room for more that come out on Sat/Sun.
> 
> 81 Finest , It looks like we will be there Friday  AM.....10-12?
> *


sounds good to me. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: where?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jul 10 2008, 01:43 PM~11055993
> *ALEX ARE YOU GOING TO THE CTLC MEETING ON SAT. OR TO THE SHOW IN BELTON ON SUN....NEED TO GET W/YA ON SOME THINGS FOR THE LONGVIEW SHOW.....
> *


 :nono: not going to the meeting and not sure on belton yet *might *be going to sa.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 10 2008, 01:50 PM~11056067
> *:nono: not going to the meeting and not sure on belton yet might be going to sa.
> *


Ok


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Wasssup Rob


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 10 2008, 12:47 PM~11056028
> *sounds good to me. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: where?
> *


I'm gonna try and find a spot ahead of time ......I will post it up once we know where.

I am thinking the opposite side of the main arena where the hopper enter?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Austin Ace, just let me know whats up, i can help hold spots or get there early enough to hold them or whatever you guys need!
Or just meet up with you'll!


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Jul 10 2008, 02:50 PM~11057185
> *Austin Ace, just let me know whats up, i can help hold spots or get there early enough to hold them or whatever you guys need!
> Or just meet up with you'll!
> *



koo :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jul 10 2008, 03:32 PM~11057046
> *I'm gonna try and find a spot ahead of time ......I will post it up once we know where.
> 
> I am thinking the opposite side of the main arena where the hopper enter?
> *


On the pavement or the grass


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I got this as a email so i don't know where it's from.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 10 2008, 03:01 PM~11057275
> *On the pavement or the grass
> *


The grass island straight off the main hall? I f we get enough people we could do both sides of a row?

Nice tatt!! :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jul 10 2008, 04:06 PM~11057327
> *The grass island straight off the main hall? I f we get enough people we could do both sides of a row?
> 
> Nice tatt!! :0
> *


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

How many people/other cars ect. coming with you?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Did yall want to meet up somewhere and roll in together?
So far it's me miklo and rick and my son with his bike(but that will be inside)


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 10 2008, 03:18 PM~11057441
> *Did yall want to meet up somewhere and roll in together?
> *


That would be kool, but I would also like who ever gets the first to grab the spot too.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jul 10 2008, 04:21 PM~11057458
> *That would be kool, but I would also like who ever gets the first to grab the spot too.
> *


what time did you want to go?


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

10-12? what time do the gates open?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jul 10 2008, 04:22 PM~11057466
> *10-12? what time do the gates  open?
> *


*7a.m.*i just called and found out. :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

We'll get something nailed down by Next Thursday


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

I got a homie looking for a G body with switches if you know anybody? Shoot me a PM


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 10 2008, 04:24 PM~11057476
> *7a.m.i just called and found out. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZfC3WMtEnQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGDwScgb_Y0
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: saw this yesterday on espn classic, i was hoping i could find it :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

waz popin everybody when da next show?......


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

what up rob ?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 10 2008, 02:02 PM~11057284
> *I got this as a email so i don't know where it's from.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 10 2008, 05:30 PM~11058022
> *:0
> *


Tig O Bitties :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jul 10 2008, 03:22 PM~11057466
> *10-12? what time do the gates  open?
> *


I thought we were going to meet up around 5 or 6 to get in line. you know how the line gets


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 10 2008, 05:59 PM~11058277
> *I thought we were going to meet up around 5 or 6 to get in line. you know how the line gets
> *


that's only on saturday. :twak:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

yeah its dead on friday.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 10 2008, 02:36 PM~11057578
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZfC3WMtEnQ
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGDwScgb_Y0
> ...


*MALIBU SOUNDS LIKE SPICOLI FROM FAST TIMES AT RIDGE MONT HIGH .* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jul 10 2008, 10:10 PM~11060519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMM BOBBY ITS BEEN ALONG TIME COMING OF YOUR CAR AND TO TELL YOU THE TRUTH ITS HAS TO BE ONE OF THE BEST IN AUSTIN .........CONGRATS ON THE NEW CLUB.....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 10 2008, 02:40 PM~11057103
> *
> *


 :angry: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jul 10 2008, 08:10 PM~11060519
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 10 2008, 04:59 PM~11058277
> *I thought we were going to meet up around 5 or 6 to get in line. you know how the line gets
> *


Save me a Spot I be there later :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

be going to sa on sunday :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jul 11 2008, 07:36 AM~11062569
> *Save me a Spot I be there later :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: bring the food


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 10 2008, 06:27 PM~11059633
> *MALIBU SOUNDS LIKE SPICOLI FROM FAST TIMES AT RIDGE MONT HIGH .  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 11 2008, 08:41 AM~11063122
> *be going to sa on sunday :biggrin:
> *


who all is going to Belton?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Alex, is your home phone not working? i called you but it wouldnt go through


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 11 2008, 12:07 PM~11063744
> *who all is going to Belton?
> *


be going to sa on sunday


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 11 2008, 01:58 PM~11064704
> *Alex, is your home phone not working?  i called you but it wouldnt go through
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 11 2008, 11:58 AM~11064705
> *be going to sa on sunday
> *


 do you know if anyone else is going?

i was just wondering because if no one else is going id rather save my money for next week, dont get payed until then


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 11 2008, 11:58 AM~11064705
> *be going to sa on sunday
> *


so theyre going to use your car for the photo shoot??? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 11 2008, 02:08 PM~11064780
> *so theyre going to use your car for the photo shoot??? :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 11 2008, 12:51 PM~11065081
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


thats going to be tight


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 11 2008, 02:04 PM~11064754
> * do you know if anyone else is going?
> 
> i was just wondering because if no one else is going id rather save my money for next week, dont get payed until then
> *


Anna will show wit ya baboso.....
Lmk


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 11 2008, 04:20 PM~11065683
> *thats going to be tight
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jul 11 2008, 02:33 PM~11065770
> *Anna will show wit ya baboso.....
> Lmk
> *


the sales person never came in today so i was never able to talk to her about the room, you'd probably be able to find something cheaper some where else (especially in Temple or Belton) even if i did get yall the friends and family rate, i think it would still be around 55 or 60. sorry i couldnt help yall on that maybe next time  

and i probably will skip this show


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 11 2008, 01:04 PM~11064754
> * do you know if anyone else is going?
> 
> i was just wondering because if no one else is going id rather save my money for next week, dont get payed until then
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

miklo ur a f&*^in p*&%Y lol go to the damn show num nut


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jul 11 2008, 10:20 PM~11068408
> *miklo ur a f&*^in p*&%Y lol go to the damn show num nut
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 12 2008, 01:10 AM~11069568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i remember those spiders hno: hno:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

say alex the pmm girl hit me up and the shoot was sat the 13th at 10 am u going?


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Jul 5 2008, 05:33 AM~11016421
> *ATXHOPPER.... :wave:
> 
> Where you been hiding... :biggrin:
> *


Just been working and working on my car. You know poking holes in doughnuts is an all night event. :0 You car came out nice. Can't wait to see it in person. p.s. those rims sure are nice. lol :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sideshow64_@Jul 12 2008, 04:31 AM~11070180
> *say alex the pmm girl hit me up and the shoot was sat the 13th at 10 am u going?
> *


on sunday :yes: :yes:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 12 2008, 03:38 AM~11070126
> *:0 i remember those spiders hno:  hno:
> *


Dam! Where you live fool!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Jul 12 2008, 05:59 AM~11070220
> *Just been working and working on my car. You know poking holes in doughnuts is an all night event. :0  You car came out nice. Can't wait to see it in person. p.s. those rims sure are nice. lol :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 12 2008, 01:10 AM~11069568
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dammit thats a spider? man fuck that


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

CTLC meeting went really good tonight.. had some new faces there, talked about upcoming shows and the CTLC logo. by the way everyone was talkin i think tomorrow's show will be pretty packed. wet tshirt contest was just added to the list of family events for the day.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

slim2 Jul 8 2008, 02:23 PM | | Post #1 

New Member

Posts: 19
Joined: Feb 2008




The Buddy Holly Center Fine Arts Gallery, Lubbock’s only city-funded art gallery, is hosting an exhibit of lowrider bikes from July 29-September 28, 2008. I am curating the show, and I am looking for up to 20 bicycles.

This is a fantastic opportunity to show your bike in a venue that is very different from car shows. Seeing your bike, on a pedestal, in an art gallery, somehow changes it into pure sculpture, and recognizes it as the work of art that it is. The response from gallery visitors has been tremendous, and we have done several shows in the past, at Buddy Holly, and at Texas Tech University. This is an excellent opportunity to show your bike to a segment of the population that typically doesn’t go to lowrider shows, and to help show the public what lowriding is really all about.

This two month span will include two First Friday events and seven parties on each Thursday that will include live music, free food, and a cash bar. Usually, up to a 1000 people attend these free events, so it’s great exposure for your bicycle.

Since this is the height of the show season, and the Buddy Holly show runs for 2 months, it will be possible to come get your bike, take it to a car show, and return it to the gallery.

There are no prizes or trophies, just the satisfaction of knowing your bike was treated with utmost respect in an art gallery, and seen by thousands of people that have never seen lowrider bikes before. Insurance and security are provided by the gallery.

I have great references within the lowrider community, if you need them (I’m the guy with the skeleton bike, from Los Bajitos C.C.).

If you are interested, feel free to call me at 806-785-5403 with any questions. 

Kyle



--------------------

http://www.myspace.com/the_fourth_rider

Los Bajitos Car Club

Lubbock, Texas


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Damn that sounds sweet......might have to think bout that.


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

photo shoot :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

nice pics cuz

MethodS
CC


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Jul 13 2008, 10:35 PM~11080363
> *nice pics cuz
> 
> MethodS
> ...


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 13 2008, 10:20 PM~11080173
> *photo shoot :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pics man :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2jFixY05eDo :roflmao: :roflmao: :wow:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jul 14 2008, 11:29 AM~11083473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: nice pics


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

Whatever it was that ya ll were eating it sure looked good. :biggrin: .....


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

man i want some nachos now


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Jul 14 2008, 01:14 PM~11084321
> *man i want some nachos now
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tongue:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 14 2008, 12:57 PM~11084177
> *Whatever it was that ya ll were eating it sure looked good. :biggrin: .....
> *


SUPER NACHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSS :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

how long was the photo shoot?


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 14 2008, 03:35 PM~11085422
> *how long was the photo shoot?
> *



Few hours. It was HOT! And the weather was HOT too. :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jul 14 2008, 01:58 PM~11085569
> *Few hours. It was HOT! And the weather was HOT too.  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: 


whos impala was that?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jul 14 2008, 03:58 PM~11085569
> *Few hours. It was HOT! And the weather was HOT too.  :biggrin:
> *


Man i know you got more pictures of the shoot than that. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 14 2008, 04:05 PM~11085611
> *:roflmao:
> whos impala was that?
> *


His name is Andy (he painted it himself) he's with OG Traditional in SA.He was cool


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 14 2008, 02:09 PM~11085646
> *His name is Andy (he painted it himself) he's with OG Traditional in SA.He was cool
> *


 :0 thats clean


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 14 2008, 02:28 PM~11084885
> *SUPER NACHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSS :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: *KING KONG NACHOS* :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hey Rick the golf cars are a lil more then we thought

2 pass.- $65 (per day)
4 pass.- $90 (per day)
6 pass.- $135 (per day)


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 14 2008, 04:17 PM~11085696
> *hey Rick the golf cars are a lil more then we thought
> 
> 2 pass.- $65 (per day)
> ...


Your a couple of pussys walk around like everyone else (i wish i could :angry: ) i'll rent you my chair for $10 an hour and tie a wagon to the back for Melanie not Rick. You can't pull him, maybe tow him with a tow truck. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 14 2008, 04:07 PM~11085624
> *Man i know you got more pictures of the shoot than that. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 14 2008, 03:17 PM~11085696
> *hey Rick the golf cars are a lil more then we thought
> 
> 2 pass.- $65 (per day)
> ...



 :angry: :angry: :angry: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: 

i guess my big ass is going to have to walk.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

I kinda redid these pics....














































I'm bored at work.... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 14 2008, 02:35 PM~11085825
> *Your a couple of pussys walk around like everyone else (i wish i could :angry: ) i'll rent you my chair for $10 an hour and tie a wagon to the back for Melanie not Rick. You can't pull him, maybe tow him with a tow truck. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jul 14 2008, 05:22 PM~11086243
> *I kinda redid these pics....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave: Beto68


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up atxss


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice photo shoootttttt alex : :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

k onda Rick ?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 14 2008, 08:35 PM~11088343
> *k onda Rick ?
> *



chilling are you ready for the heatwave


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 14 2008, 09:39 PM~11088388
> *chilling are you ready for the heatwave
> *


are you, because it going to be hot ass weekend. talkin triple digits :burn: :burn:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 14 2008, 08:42 PM~11088412
> *are you, because it going to be hot ass weekend. talkin triple digits :burn:  :burn:
> *



ready as i am ever going to be. i might even lose a pound or 2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 14 2008, 09:44 PM~11088445
> *ready as i am ever going to be.  i might even lose a pound or 2
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

yeah I still got alot of work to do on the car.... need someone to clean grease off my engine ... ya busy ? j/k... :biggrin:


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

wazzz up 73 monte what time did yall get in from the shot


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Jul 14 2008, 10:16 PM~11088742
> *wazzz up 73 monte what time did yall get in from the shot
> *


5


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 14 2008, 11:16 AM~11084338
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tongue:
> *



Where is that resturant located? the pic ya'll posted of the botana or nachos?
I'll be going to heatwave on sun and would like to stop and get some grub on.
Thanks


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Jul 14 2008, 10:31 PM~11088920
> *Where is that resturant located? the pic ya'll posted of the botana or nachos?
> I'll be going to heatwave on sun and would like to stop and get some grub on.
> Thanks
> *


SAN ANTONIO TX


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

hey peps i need a name for the caddy 

shout out them thoughts









also is it a :thumbsup: or :thumbsdown:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

wat are your plans, lolo or donk


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 14 2008, 09:31 PM~11089716
> *hey peps i need a name for the caddy
> 
> shout out them thoughts
> ...


looks kleen ither way way to go on da paint bro a big :thumbsup:
call it (a taste of squid)


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 14 2008, 10:33 PM~11089737
> *wat are your plans, lolo or donk
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

Hella nice pics, Alex. Your car looks good.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 14 2008, 08:33 PM~11088941
> *SAN ANTONIO TX
> *



DIRECTIONS OR ADDRESS??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Jul 15 2008, 09:42 AM~11092289
> *DIRECTIONS OR ADDRESS??
> *


its off of i-10 and callahan. its behind a tigermart. its called chachos, and there called king kong nachos and it is not on the menu.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 14 2008, 11:53 PM~11090045
> *:biggrin:
> *


hardwood (fleetwood) :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 14 2008, 09:31 PM~11089716
> *hey peps i need a name for the caddy
> 
> shout out them thoughts
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

root beer "fleet" :dunno:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

hey whats up squid your car is looking real good keep up the good work can't wait to see whatcha gonna do when you get a real real car not the models... maybe you'll get the real Model's in your real car :biggrin: .... maybe you can install some Led's in the headlights ? just a suggestion I'd like to see what that looks like..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 15 2008, 09:28 AM~11092950
> *its off of i-10 and callahan. its behind a tigermart. its called chachos, and there called king kong nachos and it is not on the menu.
> *


 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 15 2008, 01:39 PM~11094012
> *:0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :tongue:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Jul 15 2008, 12:28 AM~11090559
> *Hella nice pics, Alex. Your car looks good.   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:rant:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 15 2008, 03:45 PM~11094996
> *:rant:
> *


man*STFU*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

after a whole year of looking i finally found my purple spark plug wires :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 15 2008, 02:48 PM~11095476
> *after a whole year of looking i finally found my purple spark plug wires :biggrin:
> *


ur a ***


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jul 15 2008, 05:30 PM~11095794
> *ur a ***
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 15 2008, 03:44 PM~11095875
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dont encourage him. :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hey Alex, can you do me a favor and remind me to get my keys on fri. i keep forgeting :twak:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Jul 15 2008, 08:42 AM~11092289
> *DIRECTIONS OR ADDRESS??
> *



410 west and Calahan place is called CHACHOS


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 15 2008, 06:24 PM~11096183
> *hey Alex, can you do me a favor and remind me to get my keys on fri. i keep forgeting :twak:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 15 2008, 04:41 PM~11096345
> *
> *


remember "a long time ago" :biggrin: when i was puting the undercarage on my car, i left the o.g. set of keys to my lincoln with you and Mona.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 15 2008, 06:45 PM~11096380
> *remember "a long time ago" :biggrin:  when i was puting the undercarage on my car, i left the o.g. set of keys to my lincoln with you and Mona.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

it was two gold keys on a ring

hey is my blue tub still over there? the one with the bushings and old parts?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 15 2008, 04:46 PM~11096390
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


cool, my bad that was like half a year ago :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

did Manual get the starter in his car yet?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 15 2008, 06:50 PM~11096422
> *did Manual get the starter in his car yet?
> *


 :no: :no:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 15 2008, 04:52 PM~11096434
> *:no:  :no:
> *


thats all it needs???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jul 14 2008, 09:38 PM~11089798
> *looks kleen ither way way
> 
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 15 2008, 04:48 PM~11096402
> *it was two gold keys on a ring
> 
> hey is my blue tub still over there? the one with the bushings and old parts?
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 15 2008, 07:24 PM~11096645
> *
> *


TUB NO PARTS YES :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 15 2008, 06:53 PM~11096451
> *thats all it needs???
> *


and tags


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 15 2008, 05:45 PM~11096799
> *TUB NO PARTS YES :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 15 2008, 05:47 PM~11096811
> *and tags
> *


  
how old is he???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 15 2008, 07:54 PM~11096872
> *
> how old is he???
> *


14


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 15 2008, 05:54 PM~11096872
> *
> how old is he???
> *


damn r u a cop u ask to many ? and ur white fu*&( pig


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 15 2008, 04:48 PM~11096402
> *
> hey is my blue tub still over there? the one with the bushings and old parts?
> *


muh dad brought a blue tube with some bushing in it when he picked up all them parts for me the other week when he was in austin


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 15 2008, 05:19 PM~11096617
> *
> *


i tell u ur a lil b*&ch


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Here are some pics from the photographer Michael Shane.....


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

Tight as hell


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Jul 16 2008, 09:25 AM~11101609
> *Tight as hell
> *


It was hot as hell too!!! And the weather was hot too! :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jul 16 2008, 07:35 AM~11101665
> *It was hot as hell too!!! And the weather was hot too!  :biggrin:
> *


were they as hot in person as they look in the pics


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Jul 16 2008, 09:51 AM~11101739
> *were they as hot in person as they look in the pics
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jul 16 2008, 09:05 AM~11101507
> *Here are some pics from the photographer Michael Shane.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 16 2008, 01:37 PM~11103385
> *
> *



what the hell I just woke up when you took that pic of me.... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

my cousins regal from El Paso


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 16 2008, 07:46 PM~11106219
> *my cousins regal from El Paso
> 
> 
> ...


OOHH WEE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 16 2008, 07:46 PM~11106219
> *my cousins regal from El Paso
> 
> 
> ...


sure it is :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 16 2008, 08:30 PM~11107634
> *sure it is :uh:
> *


foreal, hes the cousin that i was telling you about that i had talked to on here a couple of times and then just found out we were related


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 16 2008, 09:14 PM~11108043
> *foreal, hes the cousin that i was telling you about that i had talked to on here a couple of times and then just found out we were related
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=358117


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

miklo ur a sack rider


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

sorry fellas i wont be at the show this weekin car is not workin right :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

just wondering..i've heard different answers but does anybody know if they are letting you stay the night at the show this year?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jul 16 2008, 09:21 PM~11108104
> *miklo ur a sack rider
> *


shut up fool, why you act all stupid now???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sideshow64_@Jul 16 2008, 11:49 PM~11109317
> *just wondering..i've heard different answers but does anybody know if they are letting you stay the night at the show this year?
> *


nah, i dont think they let you anymore


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

ok so how does it work? this is my first heatwave!! do u take the car home, every night. i know they no longer have security. that seems like ur askin for something to come up missing..by the way the 64 is currently being repaired and is making her new debut at heatwave..


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sideshow64_@Jul 17 2008, 01:14 AM~11109571
> *ok so how does it work? this is my first heatwave!! do u take the car home, every night. i know they no longer have security. that seems like ur askin for something to come up missing..by the way the 64 is currently being repaired and is making her new debut at heatwave..
> *


HOPEFULLY YOU WONT BE EATING AND DRIVING AT THE SAME TIME :uh: ..........................HAHAHAHAHAH OH YEAH TU MADRE..........


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 17 2008, 08:30 AM~11110071
> *HOPEFULLY YOU WONT BE EATING AND DRIVING AT THE SAME TIME  :uh: ..........................HAHAHAHAHAH OH YEAH TU MADRE..........
> *



OR SLEEPING!!!!! WAKE UP!!! :biggrin: 


AND YOU BETTER TAKE CARE OF THAT IMPALA THIS TIME!

OR FLACO IS GONNA COME PICK IT UP! :0 

Trade ya for the S-10!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jul 17 2008, 06:38 AM~11110106
> *OR SLEEPING!!!!! WAKE UP!!!  :biggrin:
> AND YOU BETTER TAKE CARE OF THAT IMPALA THIS TIME!
> 
> ...


FORREALS CAUSE HE CANT HANDLE A IMPALA ............QUE ONDAS MR. FLACO


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 17 2008, 08:44 AM~11110133
> *FORREALS CAUSE HE CANT HANDLE A IMPALA ............QUE ONDAS MR. FLACO
> *



Nada much bro...just here at work....not working. :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Hope eveyone goin the Heat Wave have a good and safe time. I Have to work all weekin  :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 17 2008, 11:32 AM~11111094
> *Hope eveyone goin the Heat Wave have a good and safe time. I Have to work all weekin   :angry:
> *


 THAT SUcks


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 17 2008, 10:32 AM~11111094
> *Hope eveyone goin the Heat Wave have a good and safe time. I Have to work all weekin   :angry:
> *


that does suck.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 17 2008, 12:08 PM~11111413
> *that does suck.
> *


what about you,do you have to work


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sideshow64_@Jul 17 2008, 01:14 AM~11109571
> *ok so how does it work? this is my first heatwave!! do u take the car home, every night. i know they no longer have security. that seems like ur askin for something to come up missing..by the way the 64 is currently being repaired and is making her new debut at heatwave..
> *


yeah you can take it home every night, you usually cant get your same spot back, but i think since there is so many of us going this year im sure we could save your spot

are you sure they dont have security anymore???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 17 2008, 12:30 PM~11111618
> *yeah you can take it home every night, you usually cant get your same spot back, but i think since there is so many of us going this year im sure we could save your spot
> 
> are you sure they dont have security anymore???
> *


* they do have security *


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 17 2008, 11:33 AM~11111650
> * they do have security
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

miklo be here at 9 am, were meeting up with pj at 9:30 at that car wash at layolla and decker lane. unless u want to meet me there. lmk. who else was going with us on Friday ( tomorrow)?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 17 2008, 10:33 AM~11111650
> * they do have security
> *


  i thought they still did


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 17 2008, 10:40 AM~11111714
> *miklo be here at 9 am, were meeting up with pj at 9:30 at that car wash at layolla and decker lane. unless u want to meet me there. lmk. who else was going with us on Friday ( tomorrow)?
> *


 :thumbsup: ill just meet up with you at the car wash


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 17 2008, 10:40 AM~11111714
> * who else was going with us on Friday ( tomorrow)?
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 17 2008, 01:39 PM~11113196
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


oooohhhh you were asking me??? :biggrin: 

i think Eligh... and i guess thats it, i talked to Miracles but no one got back with me

ill post something on the other topics


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i found some pics on my old camera


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 17 2008, 11:20 AM~11111503
> *what about you,do you have to work
> *



no i do not i am off. does anyone have tony's number


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 17 2008, 10:33 AM~11111650
> * they do have security
> *


X2 OR ELS ALOT OF SHIT WOULD COME UP MISSING I HAVE LEFT MUH SONS BIKE THERE EVERY YEAR AND NOTHING EVER HAPPEND THEY HAVE TO WHEN U RENT THAT PLACE OUT THATS ONE OF THERE RULES


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: ima go home and clean my car, see yall tomorrow


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

roberts lac:0 :0 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

hes a member of usam.s


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what up guys :wave:.....good luck to everyone going to Heatwave....bring plenty of water :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jul 17 2008, 11:25 PM~11116953
> * what up guys :wave:.....good luck to everyone going to Heatwave....bring plenty of water :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey Alex i'm done the that TOP SERCERT PROJECT!!!!!!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 18 2008, 11:42 AM~11120046
> *Hey Alex i'm done tattooing you name on my ASS!!!!!!
> *


You nasty :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 18 2008, 11:42 AM~11120046
> *Hey Alex i'm done the that TOP SERCERT PROJECT!!!!!!
> *


About time, i'll be waiting monday.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt 4 them kop


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

hey just giving everybody a shout out...man all the lows looked tight out there!!! i mean it really is the best part of the heat wave...good luck to everybody tomorrow. oh yeah hey Alex thanks for stopping, cause u could've easily kept on rollin..much respect and thanks..oh yeah thanks for the hot dogs too!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

So did yall make it home alright? Come in see me tomorrow were making fajitas. :biggrin:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 19 2008, 09:15 PM~11129735
> *So did yall make it home alright? Come in see me tomorrow were making fajitas. :biggrin:
> *


well u wont believe what happened..or actually u might!! i was exiting ben white to s.congress and my distributer came loose, i lost all brake power a,d my wheel just swerved to the left...luckily i guided it in to the driveway in thae lot where they have the carnival at by u-haul...i hit the driveway at about 45 mph so yeah i hit hard and my headlight trim fell off!! but daniel fixed the distributor and had me back on the road in about 35 minutes!! Anthony barley made it home too. but were all safe and the cars are ok..except the el camino..daniels gunna fix it on the weekend i think.. see ya tomorrow. is the fajitas a family pack? lol!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Yall should've stayed home this weekend :0 you only 1 free taco after that $3 a piece :biggrin:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

hey it happens to us all,but when u got homies to help out, it just shows how much its worth it. it dont matter what club ur with. when one set of spokes sees another set of spokes down u stop and see if u can help..its just what being a lowrider is all about...it all comes back to unity..where else can u find that at these days?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sideshow64_@Jul 19 2008, 11:34 PM~11129820
> *hey it happens to us all,but when u got homies to help out, it just shows how much its worth it. it dont matter what club ur with. when one set of spokes sees another set of spokes down u stop and see if u can help..its just what being a lowrider is all about...it all comes back to unity..where else can u find that at these days?
> *


 i Rememeber when u guys stop to help me out a couple of years back when my cutty blow a tire i thank off of 183 and yall stop to help me out. I didnt know yall that well but thanks


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

i want one of these! :0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 20 2008, 12:38 AM~11130457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

how did everything turn out at heatwave?


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Pics I took from Heatwave Show on Sunday.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Now this Impala was a BAD BITCH!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

nice pics flaco


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

nice pictures big dog. 


damn it was a hot one.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 21 2008, 11:10 AM~11138485
> *nice pics flaco
> *



Tanks.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 21 2008, 11:42 AM~11138730
> *nice pictures big dog.
> damn it was a hot one.
> *



Thanks BIG DOG! :biggrin: 

It was a hot out there! But not too bad. That breeze helped.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

This one is a bad ass pic big dog!!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jul 21 2008, 10:07 AM~11138926
> *:biggrin:
> 
> It was a hot out there! But not too bad. That breeze helped.
> *


THATS WHY I DID'NT WEAR UNDERWEARS HOMIE ....................


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 21 2008, 05:53 AM~11137353
> *how did everything turn out at heatwave?
> *


We had 5 enteries
Alex 1st
Miklo 3rd
Tony 1st
Rick  
My son Manuel 1st


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 21 2008, 11:35 AM~11139144
> *We had 5 enteries
> Alex 1st
> Miklo 3rd
> ...


it sucks. but it is all good. i will call them tomorrow.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 21 2008, 12:22 PM~11139049
> *THATS WHY I DID'NT WEAR UNDERWEARS HOMIE ....................
> *



That's where that FUNK in the air was coming from..... :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jul 21 2008, 01:50 PM~11140833
> *That's where that FUNK in the air was coming from..... :biggrin:
> *


YOU DAM RIGHT '' ME AND CHINCHILLAS FEET............. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 21 2008, 11:15 AM~11139460
> *it sucks. but it is all good. i will call them tomorrow.
> *


WHAT HAPPEN FOOL....... :uh:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 21 2008, 04:56 PM~11141356
> *YOU DAM RIGHT '' ME AND CHINCHILLAS FEET............. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 21 2008, 03:57 PM~11141362
> *WHAT HAPPEN FOOL....... :uh:
> *



i did not even place.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 21 2008, 05:39 PM~11141680
> *i did not even place.
> *



dammit id be hot too :angry: wha bout Benny frm Firme Tiempo? did he show? pics came out clean looks like there was some fine women out there and plenty of beer :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 21 2008, 06:00 PM~11141825
> *dammit id be hot too  :angry:  wha bout Benny frm Firme Tiempo? did he show? pics came out clean looks like there was some fine women out there and plenty of beer  :biggrin:
> *


 Benny frm Firme Tiempo 1st


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 21 2008, 05:00 PM~11141825
> *dammit id be hot too  :angry:  wha bout Benny frm Firme Tiempo? did he show? pics came out clean looks like there was some fine women out there and plenty of beer  :biggrin:
> *


yes i was hot. but i am happy for benny  i cant win them all  yes alot of hot women.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 21 2008, 09:52 AM~11138795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you wasted a water on that :angry: and i was all thirsty yesterday too :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

you could have licked it off of her


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

a couple of pics from the show


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 21 2008, 05:21 PM~11142527
> *you could have licked it off of her
> *


 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i got pics but..... :|


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

Yo Miklo I know your car is a ford but damn man it was looking real good and sounding bad ass as you were reving thru the lot...


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

ATXSS... Congrats on the 1st place...Cool talking with you man... 
You've got a badass ride.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

thanks man appreiciate it.... It was real cool of ya to come up and say whats up .. hope to see yall rollin around again soon...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 21 2008, 06:42 PM~11143233
> *Yo Miklo I know your car is a ford but damn man it was looking real good and sounding bad ass as you were reving thru the lot...
> *


  thanks bro


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

well i had a great time @ heatwave! got me a lil 3rd place it was tight. i enjoyed it..just lets me know i gotta do a lil more for next time..but overall it was a good time..ready for a nother show!!


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

hay 73monte have fun at the heat wave wish i could have been there with yall


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Jul 21 2008, 11:34 PM~11144848
> *hay 73monte have fun at the heat wave wish i could have been there with yall
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sideshow64_@Jul 21 2008, 11:24 PM~11144762
> *well i had a great time @ heatwave! got me a lil 3rd place it was tight. i enjoyed it..just lets me know i gotta do a lil more for next time..but overall it was a good time..ready for a nother show!!
> *



Congrats to sideshow64 for having his cherry popped at Heatwave! That '64 was looking CLEAN!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

GOOD PIC MIKLO!!!











My damn batteries died right when Gary started hopping! :uh:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

There was some nice cars’ out there but there was some low low's that should have not been allowed in. I'm a former member of Pure Ecstasy Car Club and when we where on the seen, the Austin clubs Mystic Lifestyles, Latin Socity,Neon Toys, Nights of Pleasure,los unique,Brown imperialistic, Wild Toys and a host of others nice clubs would take more pride in there cars. ATX it's time to step our game up once again and bring those tight ass rides back to the BLVD and shows and per that ATX


Peace


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jul 22 2008, 10:53 AM~11147516
> *There was some nice cars’ out there but there was some low low's that should have not been allowed in. I'm a former member of Pure Ecstasy Car Club and when we where on the seen, the Austin clubs Mystic Lifestyles, Latin Socity,Neon Toys, Nights of Pleasure,los unique,Brown imperialistic, Wild Toys and a host of  others nice clubs would take more pride in there cars. ATX it's time to step our game up once again and bring those tight ass rides back to the BLVD and shows and per that ATX
> Peace
> *


 it's *K*nights Of Pleasure :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jul 22 2008, 10:53 AM~11147516
> *There was some nice cars’ out there but there was some low low's that should have not been allowed in. I'm a former member of Pure Ecstasy Car Club and when we where on the seen, the Austin clubs Mystic Lifestyles, Latin Socity,Neon Toys, Nights of Pleasure,los unique,Brown imperialistic, Wild Toys and a host of  others nice clubs would take more pride in there cars. ATX it's time to step our game up once again and bring those tight ass rides back to the BLVD and shows and per that ATX
> Peace
> *



What happened to all y'all?? Had some nice rides back in tha day.....


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jul 22 2008, 10:53 AM~11147516
> *There was some nice cars’ out there but there was some low low's that should have not been allowed in. I'm a former member of Pure Ecstasy Car Club and when we where on the seen, the Austin clubs Mystic Lifestyles, Latin Socity,Neon Toys, Nights of Pleasure,los unique,Brown imperialistic, Wild Toys and a host of  others nice clubs would take more pride in there cars. ATX it's time to step our game up once again and bring those tight ass rides back to the BLVD and shows and per that ATX
> Peace
> *


Still out there reppin!!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

side show came out hard as hell I was like... DAMN !!!!! :biggrin: big ups to SIDE SHOW


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

To be honest I don’t know we where a tight group of guys I was the Vice President; I think we all started our families and had to put the cars on the side for a bit. I will be coming out soon with my new ride and will look up some of our old members


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jul 22 2008, 10:59 AM~11148065
> *What happened to all y'all?? Had some nice rides back in tha day.....
> *


To be honest I don’t know we where a tight group of guys I was the Vice President; I think we all started our families and had to put the cars on the side for a bit. I will be coming out soon with my new ride and will look up some of our old members


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jul 22 2008, 01:03 PM~11148783
> *To be honest I don’t know we where a tight group of guys I was the Vice President; I think we all started our families and had to put the cars on the side for a bit. I will be coming out soon with my new ride  and will look up some of our old members
> *



:thumbsup: 

Are you the one that owned Pure Insanity?


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jul 22 2008, 12:23 PM~11149009
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Are you the one that owned Pure Insanity?
> *


 No,i owend the Kandy Blue Civic,that i later had painted kandy Tangerine


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jul 22 2008, 01:59 PM~11149365
> *No,i owend the Kandy Blue Civic,that i later had painted kandy Tangerine
> *


pics :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 22 2008, 01:07 PM~11149459
> *pics :biggrin:
> *


 I have not figured out how to put pic's on the site yet


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 22 2008, 12:21 PM~11148323
> *side show came out hard as hell I was like...  DAMN  !!!!!  :biggrin:  big ups to SIDE SHOW
> *


you can thank *Capitol City Collision* (aka fatboys) for that .they did all of the work . :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jul 22 2008, 02:22 PM~11149600
> *I have not  figured out how to put pic's on the site yet
> *


i used photobucket.com. you download pics to there and then copy the image code and paste it on a reply on layitlow. hope that helps


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jul 22 2008, 11:59 AM~11149365
> *No,i owend the Kandy Blue Civic,that i later had painted kandy Tangerine
> *


i memer that car 
flaco u member fool


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 73monte, *atxclassic*
k onda :biggrin: it was nice meeting you at the heat wave


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Whats up KNIGHTS? Shit its been a min since iv been up on here... Anyway just wanted to say BIG PROPS to everyone that did tha HEAT WAVE,and Big Ups to those who took home a TROPHY! Sorry I couldent be there but had to much shit to deal with at me casa,seein as how theres 4adults & 4kids livin here now... But Good to know that tha rest of you KNIGHTS went out a REPRESENTED HARD! And showed that truly ONLY THE STRONG SURIVE!!!

Anyway cant wait tell LONGVIEW, and just a reminder I got a head count on 6 rooms for that show

If theres anyone else I forgot PLEASE CALL LARRY A.S.A.P.!!!! Cause tha rooms are getin reserved TODAY!!!

Larrys number... 512-784-5740 thankx guys peace!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jul 22 2008, 01:59 PM~11149365
> *No,i owend the Kandy Blue Civic,that i later had painted kandy Tangerine
> *


Joe was the pres right? Once pres of elite lifestyle


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Jul 22 2008, 02:24 PM~11150249
> *Whats up KNIGHTS? Shit its been a min since iv been up on here... Anyway just wanted to say BIG PROPS to everyone that did tha HEAT WAVE,and Big Ups to those who took home a TROPHY! Sorry I couldent be there but had to much shit to deal with at me casa,seein as how theres 4adults & 4kids livin here now... But Good to know that tha rest of you KNIGHTS went out a REPRESENTED HARD! And showed that truly ONLY THE STRONG SURIVE!!!
> 
> Anyway cant wait tell LONGVIEW, and just a reminder I got a head count on 6 rooms for that show
> ...



sounds like a plan


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 22 2008, 12:27 PM~11149659
> *you can thank Capitol City Collision (aka fatboys) for that .they did all of the work .  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2.....ITS A NICE CAR MAYNE.................CONGRATS B.O.S AWARD


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Jul 22 2008, 01:24 PM~11150249
> *Whats up KNIGHTS? Shit its been a min since iv been up on here... Anyway just wanted to say BIG PROPS to everyone that did tha HEAT WAVE,and Big Ups to those who took home a TROPHY! Sorry I couldent be there but had to much shit to deal with at me casa,seein as how theres 4adults & 4kids livin here now... But Good to know that tha rest of you KNIGHTS went out a REPRESENTED HARD! And showed that truly ONLY THE STRONG SURIVE!!!
> 
> Anyway cant wait tell LONGVIEW, and just a reminder I got a head count on 6 rooms for that show
> ...


I'LL CALL LARRY AS LONG AS I SHARE A ROOM WITH ELI..........


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm finally gettin my photo shoot :biggrin: 





























*I WISH* :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 73monte,* flaked out
*
What's up homie


----------



## flaked out (Mar 23, 2008)

not much just checkin out pics


----------



## flaked out (Mar 23, 2008)

not much just checkin out pics


----------



## flaked out (Mar 23, 2008)

sorry for the F--k up my first reply


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 22 2008, 06:43 PM~11153389
> *I'm finally gettin my photo shoot :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


did you make this???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

No i got it done at the Heat Wave for $20 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 22 2008, 07:24 PM~11153822
> *No i got it done at the Heat Wave for $20 :biggrin:
> *


thats tight


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

IM SURE ONE DAY YOU WILL BE IN THE MAGAZINE!! CONGRATS TO EVERYONE WHO PLACED AT THE SHOW!!


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

hey miklo they will do the magazine cover thing at walgreens also.


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

yeah Joe and his crew really saved my ass!! I wouldnt have been able to enter my first heatwave had it not been for their hard work and extra time they put in. They got me from bent frame and car,to 3rd place in under a week!! with out them i woulda been a no show!!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jul 22 2008, 01:59 PM~11149365
> *No,i owend the Kandy Blue Civic,that i later had painted kandy Tangerine
> *



Oh yeah!! I member dat one!!!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Are there any shows this weekend?


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 22 2008, 07:00 PM~11153021
> *I'LL CALL LARRY AS LONG AS I SHARE A ROOM WITH ELI..........
> *


 :0 :ugh: :barf: 

:nono: :nono: 

:rofl: :rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jul 23 2008, 08:14 AM~11156865
> *Are there any shows this weekend?
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Jul 23 2008, 08:37 AM~11157673
> *:0  :ugh:  :barf:
> 
> :nono:  :nono:
> ...


OH CUM ON WE CAN WHERE EACH OTHERS CLUB SHIRTS AND EVERYTHANG  
..............................OH YEAH TU MADRE.....................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 23 2008, 09:00 AM~11157830
> *:no:  :no:  :no:
> *


WHERE THE NEXT CHO HOMIE


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

for me its longview


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 23 2008, 09:11 AM~11157892
> *for me its longview
> *


WHAT ABOUT ME :uh: :uh: :uh: ?????????????????


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 23 2008, 12:41 PM~11158518
> *WHAT ABOUT ME  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: ?????????????????
> *


WHAT ABOUT U :nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Date: 22 Jul 2008, 11:56 AM
Subject: ATT ALL CAR CLUBS CLICK HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Body: I GOT A SHOW & SHINE CAR SHOW HERE IN SAN MARCOS ON AUG 10TH,IF YOU WANT YOUR RIDE ON THE POSTERS,AND FLYERS,SEND ME A PIC OF YOUR CAR BY TOMMORROW,THIS EVENT WILL HAVE FREE GIVE AWAYS,FREE FOOD,,FREE DRINKS,NO REGISTRATION REQUIRED,LIVE PERFORMANCES,AND SO ON,,PLEASE CALL 512-749-8020 IF NO ANSWER LEAVE A DETAIL MSG!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 23 2008, 01:27 PM~11158902
> *Date:    22 Jul 2008, 11:56 AM
> Subject:  ATT ALL CAR CLUBS CLICK HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Body:  I GOT A SHOW & SHINE CAR SHOW HERE IN SAN MARCOS ON AUG 10TH,IF YOU WANT YOUR RIDE ON THE POSTERS,AND FLYERS,SEND ME A PIC OF YOUR CAR BY TOMMORROW,THIS EVENT WILL HAVE FREE GIVE AWAYS,FREE FOOD,,FREE DRINKS,NO REGISTRATION REQUIRED,LIVE PERFORMANCES,AND SO ON,,PLEASE CALL 512-749-8020 IF NO ANSWER LEAVE A DETAIL MSG!!!
> *


who is this from? :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Big R Productions (TOP PROMOTOR IN SAN MARCOS TX)


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sideshow64_@Jul 23 2008, 12:21 AM~11156068
> *yeah Joe and his crew really saved my ass!! I wouldnt have been able to enter my first heatwave had it not been for their hard work and extra time they put in. They got me from bent frame and car,to 3rd place in under a week!! with out them i woulda been a no show!!
> *


  Thats Luv right there.......


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 23 2008, 11:27 AM~11158902
> *Date:    22 Jul 2008, 11:56 AM
> Subject:  ATT ALL CAR CLUBS CLICK HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Body:  I GOT A SHOW & SHINE CAR SHOW HERE IN SAN MARCOS ON AUG 10TH,IF YOU WANT YOUR RIDE ON THE POSTERS,AND FLYERS,SEND ME A PIC OF YOUR CAR BY TOMMORROW,THIS EVENT WILL HAVE FREE GIVE AWAYS,FREE FOOD,,FREE DRINKS,NO REGISTRATION REQUIRED,LIVE PERFORMANCES,AND SO ON,,PLEASE CALL 512-749-8020 IF NO ANSWER LEAVE A DETAIL MSG!!!
> *


where can you send the pics to?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 23 2008, 03:27 PM~11160120
> *where can you send the pics to?
> *


*call the fn number*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 23 2008, 02:58 PM~11161019
> *call the fn number
> *


well it said "ATT ALL CAR CLUBS CLICK HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" so i thought there was a direct link thanks for your help :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:loco:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=346390 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

oops missed this one :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*TACO PLATE BENEFIT AT ALEX'S THIS SAT. 26TH  *


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 23 2008, 05:55 PM~11161913
> *oops missed this one :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats fuck up!!


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

how many tacos per plate and how much? i cant wait!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 23 2008, 01:27 PM~11160120
> *where can you send the pics to?
> *











*ALMOST READY MIKLO !! THNX TO JD AT ZENITH WIREWHEEL *.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sideshow64_@Jul 23 2008, 10:57 PM~11164091
> *how many tacos per plate and how much? i cant wait!!
> *


3 crispy tacos, rice and beans*$5*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jul 23 2008, 10:56 PM~11164079
> *thats fuck up!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 23 2008, 11:06 PM~11164191
> *3 crispy tacos, rice and beans$5
> *



Mmmmm!!!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

trust me when I say these tacos are the ISH.... Tacos so good make ya wanna slap your momma ....  ok ok I'd never slap my momma but they are damn good..  Are yall sellin them from the house again ? ..... 

Hey flaco I thought they caught you allready si no I'ma call the po pos on ya... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 23 2008, 09:04 PM~11164171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 24 2008, 07:40 AM~11166423
> *
> *


Those rims are off the chain!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 23 2008, 10:04 PM~11164171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You selling your other rims? PM me, unless you got something worked out with someone else?


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

hey austin ace those Impala magazines are bad ass great quality pages not that cheap toilet paper LRM uses.. looking forward to gettin some more let me know when you get more in...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 23 2008, 08:15 PM~11162616
> *TACO PLATE BENEFIT AT ALEX'S THIS SAT. 26TH   </span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>might have to swing by after wrk :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 24 2008, 08:30 AM~11166387
> *trust me when I say these tacos are the ISH....  Tacos so good make ya wanna slap your momma ....      ok ok I'd never slap my momma but they are damn good..    Are yall sellin them from the house again ? .....
> 
> Hey flaco I thought they caught you allready si no I'ma call the po pos on ya... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 24 2008, 08:30 AM~11166387
> *trust me when I say these tacos are the ISH....  Tacos so good make ya wanna slap your momma ....      ok ok I'd never slap my momma but they are damn good..     Are yall sellin them from the house again ? .....
> 
> Hey flaco I thought they caught you allready si no I'ma call the po pos on ya... :biggrin:
> *



Shhhh!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 24 2008, 08:33 AM~11166637
> *hey austin ace those Impala magazines are bad ass great quality pages not that cheap toilet paper LRM uses..  looking forward to gettin some more let me know when you get more in...
> *


They are High Quality....I'm looking forward to the next issue too.  

Wassup Alex?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Wassup :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 23 2008, 09:04 PM~11164171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 those are clean


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 24 2008, 08:40 AM~11166423
> *
> *


Looking real good! Like those "72s" :biggrin:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

im gunna get some tacos,im gunna get some tacos!!looks like i'll be spendin bout $25.00 or more YYEEEEAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sideshow64_@Jul 24 2008, 03:17 PM~11170551
> *im gunna get some tacos,im gunna get some tacos!!looks like i'll be spendin bout $25.00 or more YYEEEEAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sideshow64_@Jul 24 2008, 05:17 PM~11170551
> *im gunna get some tacos,im gunna get some tacos!!looks like i'll be spendin bout $25.00 or more YYEEEEAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 23 2008, 06:15 PM~11162616
> *TACO PLATE BENEFIT AT ALEX'S THIS SAT. 26TH
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

will be there for a little bit. i have to work that day


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX+Jul 24 2008, 07:10 AM~11166555-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR NEXT !!


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Shhhh!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*TACO PLATE BENEFIT*</span>
3 CRISPY TACOS
SPANISH RICE
BORACHO BEANS........$5.00
*<span style=\'color:blue\'>SATURDAY, JULY 26TH 10A.M.- ?*
ALEX'S HOUSE
6011 CARNATION TERRACE
AUSTIN, TX 78741...........IN CASE YOU WANT TO GOOGLE IT














AND FOR THOSE THAT ARE SUPPOSED TO HELP BE HERE EARLY(TO HELP COOK, CUT OR SETUP)


----------



## az63 (Sep 30, 2007)

HEY JOE THIS S IT TRADE U ??????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 24 2008, 06:10 PM~11171822
> *TACO PLATE BENEFIT</span>
> 3 CRISPY TACOS
> SPANISH RICE
> ...


y yall doing the benefit no 1 told me about it


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jul 22 2008, 01:22 PM~11149600
> *I have not  figured out how to put pic's on the site yet
> *


 Here are the photos of my last car,i sold it to a guy out of state


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by az63_@Jul 24 2008, 09:17 PM~11172976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Trade for what?


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jul 24 2008, 09:30 PM~11173102
> *y yall doing the benefit no 1 told me about it
> *


X2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Jul 25 2008, 09:16 AM~11176019
> *X2
> *


I did tell you. You didn't listen :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 24 2008, 05:59 PM~11170868
> *will be there for a little bit. i have to work that day
> *


me to   i most like wont be able to make the meetin. Damn end of quarter bull chit :angry:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 23 2008, 11:04 PM~11164171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


When u going bring it out. or do we have go drive around Round Rock to find it???? :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jul 24 2008, 10:48 PM~11174469
> *Here are the photos of my last car,i sold it to a guy out of state
> 
> 
> ...


  thats clean


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 25 2008, 10:32 AM~11176927
> *I did tell you. You didn't listen :uh:
> *


Aww shit well you prob did but if I heard FOOD,then that prob why I didnt listen to the rest! lol! :biggrin: But really whats it for? Do yall need any help?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 25 2008, 09:48 AM~11177048
> *When u going bring it out. or do we have go drive around Round Rock to find it???? :dunno:
> *


*ITS COMING OUT AS SOON AS I GET BATTERIES !! :biggrin: YOU CAN GO TO ROUND ROCK AND DRIVE AROUND ALL YOU WANT, YOU WONT FIND IT THERE !! :biggrin: BUT YOU CAN DRIVE AROUND DUVAL AND 183 AND YOU MIGHT SEE IT !!  I REJUVINATED,REHABILATED AND I RELOCATED !! :biggrin: *


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Just putting it out there,I have a pair of Carlos Mencia tickets for-sale,4th row from the stage,pm me if anybody wants them. uffin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jul 25 2008, 12:48 AM~11174469
> *Here are the photos of my last car,i sold it to a guy out of state
> 
> 
> ...


Clean Lac,like the the seamless molding :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jul 25 2008, 12:48 AM~11174469
> *Here are the photos of my last car,i sold it to a guy out of state
> 
> 
> ...


Clean Lac


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 25 2008, 09:07 PM~11181699
> *Clean Lac
> *


X2.....................


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 25 2008, 10:07 PM~11181699
> *Clean Lac
> *


Thanks, i just started on another one because i missed this one so much.


73 thanks fo giving me the info on how to post pictures


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 25 2008, 07:43 PM~11180507
> *ITS COMING OUT AS SOON AS I GET BATTERIES !!  :biggrin: YOU CAN GO TO ROUND ROCK AND DRIVE AROUND ALL YOU WANT, YOU WONT FIND IT THERE !!  :biggrin: BUT YOU CAN DRIVE AROUND DUVAL AND 183 AND YOU MIGHT SEE IT !!   I REJUVINATED,REHABILATED AND I RELOCATED !!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Shit is it time for tacos...... :0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

the tacos were great. sorry i could not stay for long. but i am stuck at work.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

knight will no longer b a part of nights of pleasure sorry fellas but i dont feel like im part of the club any more ( will send plaque in da mail ) have any ? give me a call


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jul 26 2008, 12:31 AM~11182208
> *Thanks, i just started on another one because i missed this one so much.
> 73 thanks fo giving me the info on how to post pictures
> *


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

Sup ppls


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: whats up Alex, sorry i didnt make it back over there yesterday we ended up eating dinner over there and hanging out with family that i hadnt seen in forever. tell mona we said thanks for the tacos, they were the sh*t! :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jul 26 2008, 06:18 PM~11186493
> *knight will no longer b a part of nights of pleasure sorry fellas but i dont feel like im part of the club any more ( will send plaque in da mail ) have any ? give me a call
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hey Rob do you have any of the pics from when you were doing my 5th wheel?


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Whats up KNIGHTS? Anyway one goin to hit up the park later today? :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Jul 27 2008, 12:24 PM~11190112
> *Whats up KNIGHTS? Anyway one goin to hit up the park later today? :biggrin:
> *


i cant, im at work until 8  

any word on the rooms???


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jul 26 2008, 08:18 PM~11186493
> *knight will no longer b a part of nights of pleasure sorry fellas but i dont feel like im part of the club any more ( will send plaque in da mail ) have any ? give me a call
> *


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 27 2008, 02:20 PM~11190084
> *hey Rob do you have any of the pics from when you were doing my 5th wheel?
> *



Might on photobucket...but I have to get on a regular computer 2 c


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jul 27 2008, 01:20 PM~11190422
> *Might on photobucket...but I have to get on a regular computer 2 c
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

has anyone pre reg. for Longview yet?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 27 2008, 01:24 PM~11190456
> *has anyone pre reg. for Longview yet?
> *


DUMB MILO.............................. :biggrin: .LOOK AT HIM.... :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Have some new 20" wheels and tires for sale 900 bucks.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jul 27 2008, 04:29 PM~11191264
> *Have some new 20" wheels and tires for sale 900 bucks.
> 
> 
> ...


*WITH OR WITHOUT TIRES ??*


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

im finishing the lac as we "type" :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 27 2008, 09:45 PM~11192408
> *WITH OR WITHOUT TIRES ??
> *


with tires only 8months old,have wheel locks and paperwork,no curb checks either:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jul 27 2008, 07:48 PM~11192444
> *with tires only 8months old,have wheel locks and paperwork,no curb checks either:thumbsup:
> *


*DAMN THATS A GOOD DEAL.......*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 27 2008, 07:46 PM~11192414
> *im finishing the lac as we "type" :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jul 26 2008, 08:18 PM~11186493
> *knight will no longer b a part of nights of pleasure sorry fellas but i dont feel like im part of the club any more ( will send plaque in da mail ) have any ? give me a call
> *


Sorry to hear that, i wish you and your family best of luck. Don't be a stranger when you're in town and let me know if your grandma needs anything.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 28 2008, 02:04 AM~11194306
> *Sorry to hear that, i wish you and your family best of luck. Don't be a stranger when you're in town and let me know if your grandma needs anything.
> *


x2 my cell has been off 4 a while, but its back on now so hit me up like u nomally due


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

whats up alex


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

HEY GUYS HOW DO U POST PICS ON HERE I DONT KNOW HOW, COULD USE SOME HELP


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 28 2008, 12:28 AM~11194405
> *x2 my cell has been off 4 a while, but its back on now so hit me up like u nomally due
> *


*** !!!!!!! :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

hey Alex just wanted to come by and give my appologies for not coming out to the benefit this weekend.. My pops bought me a shed for my birthday this weekend and it took all of Saturday and Sunday to build.. I'd like to come by though and give a donation on behalf of Firme Tiempo if thats ok with you let me know when would be a good time to show up.. :thumbsup:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sideshow64_@Jul 28 2008, 03:44 AM~11194580
> *HEY GUYS HOW DO U POST PICS ON HERE I DONT KNOW HOW, COULD USE SOME HELP
> *



k onda sideshow ? hey I use photobucket to upload the pics to layitlow... Get a photobucket account ( don't worry its free.99 :biggrin: ) then download pics onto photobucket once its on there you can click a section in there and automatically copies it out for you ... good luck man


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 28 2008, 07:43 AM~11194880
> *hey Alex just wanted to come by and give my appologies for not coming out to the benefit this weekend..  My pops bought me a shed for my birthday this weekend and it took all of Saturday and Sunday to build..  I'd like to come by though and give a donation on behalf of Firme Tiempo if thats ok with you let me know when would be a good time to show up..  :thumbsup:
> *


No need for apologies, if you couldn't make it then you couldn't make it. Next time you buy 2 plates. :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 27 2008, 01:24 PM~11190456
> *has anyone pre reg. for Longview yet?
> *


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

how are you just gonna quote yourself ... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

*Some pics I took at the park yesterday....*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

nice pics flaco  i like the ones of the bike :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jul 28 2008, 10:55 AM~11196674
> *Some pics I took at the park yesterday....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

did you ever figure out anything on Longview?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jul 28 2008, 10:55 AM~11196674
> *Some pics I took at the park yesterday....
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Jul 28 2008, 11:07 AM~11196772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

whats up Tito, what have you been up to???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

We can't read that shit ahole^^^^^ :angry:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 28 2008, 12:59 PM~11196703
> *nice pics flaco   i like the ones of the bike :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jul 28 2008, 01:09 PM~11196788
> *nice pics
> *



Thanks brotha! :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 28 2008, 11:33 AM~11196943
> *We can't read that shit ahole^^^^^ :angry:
> *


why are all the pics in quotes small now???

they are still the normal size on my laptop but at work theyre small


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i saw that movie step brother last night, yall need to go see that its funny as hell


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 28 2008, 04:15 PM~11198458
> *i saw that movie step brother last night, yall need to go see that its funny as hell
> *


 gay :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 28 2008, 04:26 PM~11198557
> *
> *


*
gay*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

youre gonna start with your gay shit again :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

As long as you resemble this guy with the red hair and red face and your complexion


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 28 2008, 04:53 PM~11198739
> *As long as you resemble this guy with the red hair and red face and your complexion
> 
> 
> ...


Richardsimmonsowned


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 28 2008, 12:33 PM~11196942
> *whats up Tito, what have you been up to???
> *



chillin, been busy ass hell...dealin with the shop, and we are tryin 2 start another one in killeen..been out of town a lot.... :biggrin: ....whats been goin on with you...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 28 2008, 02:53 PM~11198739
> *As long as you resemble this guy with the red hair and red face and your complexion
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: thats messed up


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 28 2008, 03:33 PM~11199051
> *chillin, been busy ass hell...dealin with the shop, and we are tryin 2 start another one in killeen..been out of town a lot.... :biggrin: ....whats been goin on with you...
> *


just working and messin with this car


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.p0rt4l.com/lowridercab/theride.htm - lowrider cab company :0


----------



## az63 (Sep 30, 2007)

> Trade for what?
> [/quot 4 IMPALA


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 22 2008, 08:43 PM~11153389
> *I'm finally gettin my photo shoot :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

TOOK MUH BIKE TO THE The Buddy Holly Center Fine Arts Gallery BIG PARTY GOING ON IN LOBBOCK ON FRIDAY WILL TAKE MORE PICS


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jul 29 2008, 12:24 AM~11203060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good rocky


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 28 2008, 11:51 PM~11203670
> *lookin good rocky
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 28 2008, 11:51 PM~11203670
> *lookin good rocky
> *


x2


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jul 28 2008, 10:24 PM~11203060
> *
> TOOK MUH BIKE TO THE The Buddy Holly Center Fine Arts Gallery BIG PARTY GOING ON IN LOBBOCK ON FRIDAY WILL TAKE MORE PICS
> *


do they have alot of bikes in there???


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Who painted that purple Lincoln from Knights of pleasure?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jul 29 2008, 01:25 PM~11206257
> *Who painted that purple Lincoln from Knights of pleasure?
> *


bob-o


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 29 2008, 10:39 AM~11205846
> *do they have alot of bikes in there???
> *


total of 16 but they wernt set up yet will take pics of bikes on friday


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jul 29 2008, 11:36 AM~11206365
> *total of 16 but they wernt set up yet will take pics of bikes on friday
> *


  how long do you have to leave it there?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jul 29 2008, 11:25 AM~11206257
> *Who painted that purple Lincoln from Knights of pleasure?
> *


"Bobbo" Robert Alvarez
hes used to be in Los Unicos


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jul 28 2008, 11:55 AM~11196674
> *Some pics I took at the park yesterday....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Nice Job Flaco! :thumbsup: Man We need to set somthin up so you can take a group pic of The Knights And our Cars like I was tellin you at the park...


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> *Some pics I took at the park yesterday....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 28 2008, 03:53 PM~11198739
> *As long as you resemble this guy with the red hair and red face and your complexion
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:now thats some funny shit alex! :thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 29 2008, 12:40 PM~11206406
> *  how long do you have to leave it there?
> *


Does he have a shop? and what is his price range?


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 29 2008, 12:47 PM~11206459
> *"Bobbo" Robert Alvarez
> hes used to be in Los Unicos
> 
> ...


does he have a shop? price range?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jul 29 2008, 12:27 PM~11206878
> *does he have a shop? price range?
> *


nah, he was painting at two brothers on tillery st. but now hes at a big body shop in Round Rock, i payed about $2400 in the end minus the pinstriping.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

^^^that was with body work too^^^


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 29 2008, 02:51 PM~11207670
> *^^^that was with body work too^^^
> *


Thanks for the info


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jul 29 2008, 02:48 PM~11208201
> *Thanks for the info
> *


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

ANYONE HAVE A HOOK UP ON TIRES 175/70/14 WHITE WALL?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 29 2008, 03:44 PM~11207599
> *nah, he was painting at two brothers on tillery st. but now hes at a big body shop in Round Rock, i payed about $2400 in the end minus the pinstriping.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Damn Miklo thats not a bad deal.. $2400.00 plus body work. It came out nice man!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 29 2008, 11:40 AM~11206406
> *  how long do you have to leave it there?
> *


2 SEPT. BUT I CAN GO GET IT WHEN EVER I WANT THEY ALSO PUT A $15.000 INSURANCE ON THE BIKE I HOPE A DAMN TORNADO GOSE HAD HITS THE BILLDING


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jul 30 2008, 09:14 AM~11213875
> *2 SEPT. BUT I CAN GO GET IT WHEN EVER I WANT THEY ALSO PUT A $15.000 INSURANCE ON THE BIKE I HOPE A DAMN TORNADO GOSE HAD HITS THE BILLDING
> *


 :0 
How's that seat holding up...that has to be my fav. seat that I have ever done...simple design but the glitter thread looked koo...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Everybody ready for view...any side trips planned...miklo was talkig bout la...can anybody google map the bonnie and clyde musem in dallas 4 me


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 29 2008, 10:25 PM~11212473
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Jul 30 2008, 05:04 AM~11213477
> *Damn Miklo thats not a bad deal.. $2400.00 plus body work. It came out nice man!
> *


thanks Josh i appreciate it, not even the my pres. gives me props :thumbsdown:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jul 30 2008, 07:14 AM~11213875
> *2 SEPT. BUT I CAN GO GET IT WHEN EVER I WANT THEY ALSO PUT A $15.000 INSURANCE ON THE BIKE I HOPE A DAMN TORNADO GOSE HAD HITS THE BILLDING
> *


right? :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 30 2008, 12:54 PM~11215266
> *thanks Josh i appreciate it, not even the my pres. gives me props :thumbsdown:
> *


man fuck you i gave you props when you brought it out and if you wern't such a little bitch people wouldn't fuck with you and like i always say " fuck you if you cant take a joke" :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jul 30 2008, 08:17 AM~11214174
> *Everybody ready for view...any side trips planned...miklo was talkig bout la...can anybody google map the bonnie and clyde musem in dallas 4 me
> *


http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=bonnie...t=h&z=9&iwloc=A - they have one in LA


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 30 2008, 10:58 AM~11215294
> *man fuck you i gave you props when you brought it out and if you wern't such a little bitch people wouldn't fuck with you  and like i always say " fuck you if you cant take a joke" :angry:
> *


yeah i remember that, and i wasnt even serious right now, but if youre going to go off and say all that, then thats a whole different story


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 30 2008, 01:07 PM~11215355
> *yeah i remember that, and i wasnt even serious right now, but if youre going to go off and say all that, then thats a whole different story
> *


well your the one talking smack saying that i dont give you props if you want to get seriois" then jump " :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 30 2008, 11:10 AM~11215379
> *well your the one talking smack saying that i dont give you props if you want to get seriois" then jump  "  :angry:
> *


youre on here talkin that all day-everyday and now youre going to say you were joking??? *i* was just joking, i wouldnt disrespect you- and especially not on here, but you said what you had to say


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 30 2008, 01:26 PM~11215499
> *youre on here talkin that all day-everyday and now youre going to say you were joking???  i was just joking, i wouldnt disrespect you- and especially not on here, but you said a little too much
> *


all that ford and gay talk is bullshit, jokes, fucking with you and if you took that to heart then you should not be on here. if you want to name someone and make them look bad then you should be ready for the snap back. and if you think i said to much wait til the meeting


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

SO......ANYWAY.....anybody know anything about a car show going on in San Anto this weekend at Fuddruckers? Trampia was talking about one yesterday.....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jul 30 2008, 01:41 PM~11215625
> *SO......ANYWAY.....anybody know anything about a car show going on in San Anto this weekend at Fuddruckers? Trampia was talking about one yesterday.....
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sooo. It's hot outside today


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:biggrin: 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=VDO4eO-LN-A



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VDO4eO-LN-A&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VDO4eO-LN-A&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

R we still leaving mid day on fri or earlier....


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

GOT IT!!

www.myspace.com/suzuki888

Info on that Show and Shine this weekend at Fuddruckers in San Anto. I wanna go and take flickas. Anybody down.....to go down? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 30 2008, 01:52 PM~11215702
> *:biggrin:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=VDO4eO-LN-A
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VDO4eO-LN-A&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VDO4eO-LN-A&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


 :twak:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jul 30 2008, 01:56 PM~11215722
> *R we still leaving mid day on fri or earlier....
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: i havent checked with everyone yet


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :loco:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 30 2008, 02:01 PM~11215760
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :loco:
> *


mas puto :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jul 30 2008, 01:58 PM~11215738
> *GOT IT!!
> 
> www.myspace.com/suzuki888
> ...


i would like to but i think were going to a birthday party that day


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

flaco have you lined up any one for the 17th yet. so far its me frankie rita my mom and that girl that went to the movies with us


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 30 2008, 02:07 PM~11215812
> *i would like to but i think were going to a birthday party that day
> *


Well that myspace page didn't say anything about it. Just said that they always get together at that Fuddruckers every Saturday night. Man I don't know what the deal is. Nevermind guys......i was told there was info on that page....nada..... :angry:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jul 30 2008, 08:13 AM~11214150
> *:0
> How's that seat holding up...that has to be my fav. seat that I have ever done...simple design but the glitter thread looked koo...
> *


STILL LOOK AS GOOD JUST LIKE THE 1ST DAY U GAVE IT TO ME NEED TO HAVE ANOTHER 1 MADE I HAVE ANOTHER BIKE COMMING OUT


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jul 30 2008, 02:14 PM~11215869
> *STILL LOOK AS GOOD JUST LIKE THE 1ST DAY U GAVE IT TO ME NEED TO HAVE ANOTHER 1 MADE I HAVE ANOTHER BIKE COMMING OUT
> *



Lmk


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 30 2008, 11:36 AM~11215589
> *all that ford and gay talk is bullshit, jokes, fucking with you and if you took that to heart then you should not be on here. if you want to name someone and make them look bad then you should be ready for the snap back. and if you think i said to much wait til the meeting
> *


im not talkin about all that, saying "its a ford" or "ur gay" is a whole lot different then sayin "fuck you" or "youre a little bitch" and then to say all that on here for everyone and their moms to read, thats not right. i apologize for saying that if you took me serious, but like i said you cant say all that and then expect everything to be all good afterwords. ill see you at the meeting


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Man I feel guilty being in here when all this goes down


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jul 30 2008, 01:47 PM~11216575
> *Man I feel guilty being in here when all this goes down
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Jul 29 2008, 09:32 PM~11212059
> *ANYONE HAVE A HOOK UP ON TIRES 175/70/14 WHITE WALL?
> *


IN FLACO'S AZ PUTO !!!!!!!!!!.............................HAHAHAHA
............................TU MADRE......................... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :tongue:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 30 2008, 01:39 PM~11216511
> *im not talkin about all that, saying "its a ford" or "ur gay" is a whole lot different then sayin "fuck you" or "youre a little bitch" and then to say all that on here for everyone and their moms to read, thats not right.  i apologize for saying that if you took me serious, but like i said you cant say all that and then expect everything to be all good afterwords.  ill see you at the meeting
> *


I STILL THINK UR A LIL BITCH AND UR GAY ............... BUT THATS JUST ME PUTO..
...............................OH YEAH TU MADRE........................................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jul 30 2008, 01:47 PM~11216575
> *Man I feel guilty being in here when all this goes down
> *


ITS BECAUSE MILO WHITE ..........RIGHT..........


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 30 2008, 04:50 PM~11217139
> *ITS BECAUSE MILO WHITE ..........RIGHT..........
> *


You got teretts? :biggrin:
Yao should help....


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jul 30 2008, 12:56 PM~11215722
> *R we still leaving mid day on fri or earlier....
> *


sounds good to me.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jul 30 2008, 03:17 PM~11217411
> *You got teretts? :biggrin:
> Yao should help....
> *


U DaM sKIpPy ......................


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i hope it is a good show


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 30 2008, 05:32 PM~11217571
> *i hope it is a good show
> *


We're ready


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jul 30 2008, 04:45 PM~11217698
> *We're ready
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 30 2008, 03:39 PM~11216511
> *im not talkin about all that, saying "its a ford" or "ur gay" is a whole lot different then sayin "fuck you" or "youre a little bitch" and then to say all that on here for everyone and their moms to read, thats not right.  i apologize for saying that if you took me serious, but like i said you cant say all that and then expect everything to be all good afterwords.  ill see you at the meeting
> *


That's why you were pmed when you asked about all the laughing faces.I didn't put that out here for everyone to read i sent you a message.If you want to say i don't appreciate or give you props and single me out then i would tell you where i read it my response, because if it don't bother you who read what you write then it don't bother me who reads what i write.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats going on this weekend? any plans? it is going to be a good weekend to bbq


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

alex, eli, miklo if i can get a girl to model for us are yall down to bring your car out???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 30 2008, 06:11 PM~11217957
> *alex, eli, miklo if i can get a girl to model for us are yall down to bring your car out???
> *


When and where


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 30 2008, 04:06 PM~11217896
> *That's why you were pmed when you asked about all the laughing faces.I didn't put that out here for everyone to read i sent you a message.If you want to say i don't appreciate or give you props and single me out then i would tell you where i read it my response, because if it don't bother you who read what you write then it don't bother me who reads what i write.
> *


thats not the point


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 30 2008, 06:12 PM~11217971
> *thats not the point
> *


Then what is the point?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 30 2008, 04:12 PM~11217969
> *When and where
> *


x2


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 30 2008, 05:11 PM~11217957
> *alex, eli, miklo if i can get a girl to model for us are yall down to bring your car out???
> *


:0 Yea hell yea,when and where? :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Jul 30 2008, 05:17 PM~11218013
> *:0 Yea hell yea,when and where? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 30 2008, 05:12 PM~11217969
> *When and where
> *


will let yall know tomorrow


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: FATASS, JAE313, impala_ss_in_atx, 73monte, PHAT BOY, MiKLO, unique27

DAMN WHATS UP PEPS?


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 30 2008, 05:18 PM~11218026
> *will let yall know tomorrow
> *


thats whats up!


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 30 2008, 05:11 PM~11217957
> *alex, eli, miklo if i can get a girl to model for us are yall down to bring your car out???
> *


She better be hot! :biggrin: And not some HOOD ASS CHICK!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Jul 30 2008, 05:18 PM~11218029
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: FATASS, JAE313, impala_ss_in_atx, 73monte, PHAT BOY, MiKLO, unique27
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Jul 30 2008, 05:21 PM~11218058
> *She better be hot!  :biggrin: And not some HOOD ASS CHICK!
> *


why not. we all love hood rat chicks.


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 30 2008, 05:22 PM~11218064
> *why not.  we all love hood rat chicks.
> *


:0 Not this ***** She gota Be a DIME PIECE! 

Like the ones in my default pic

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Jul 30 2008, 06:24 PM~11218088
> *:0 Not this ***** She gota Be  a DIME PIECE!
> 
> Like the ones in my default pic
> ...


We need a picture before we can commit :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 30 2008, 05:27 PM~11218114
> *We need a picture before we can commit :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Jul 30 2008, 06:21 PM~11218058
> *She better be hot!  :biggrin: And not some HOOD ASS CHICK!
> *


and no pancake ass hoes


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 30 2008, 06:14 PM~11217984
> *x2
> *


X3 oh chit


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Jul 30 2008, 05:24 PM~11218088
> *:0 Not this ***** She gota Be  a DIME PIECE!
> 
> Like the ones in my default pic
> ...



these kind of women for you


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 30 2008, 05:35 PM~11218180
> *and no pancake ass hoes
> *


 :biggrin: :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 30 2008, 05:42 PM~11218270
> *these kind of women for you
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: I LOVE THEM! GIVE ME MORE! :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 30 2008, 04:42 PM~11218270
> *these kind of women for you
> 
> 
> ...


is the one in the black pushing the other ones fat away from her???


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Jul 30 2008, 07:04 AM~11213477
> *Damn Miklo thats not a bad deal.. $2400.00 plus body work. It came out nice man!
> *


Hella of a deal,is he still painting?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jul 30 2008, 05:19 PM~11218678
> *Hella of a deal,is he still painting?
> *


yup


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 30 2008, 06:15 PM~11218634
> *is the one in the black pushing the other ones fat away from her???
> *


You would be stareing at that pic hard enough to catch that! :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 30 2008, 04:42 PM~11218270
> *these kind of women for you
> 
> 
> ...


damn rick u went from ritches to fat Bi*&ces alot of changes :biggrin:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Jul 30 2008, 06:21 PM~11218058
> *She better be hot!  :biggrin: And not some HOOD ASS CHICK!
> *


HOPEFULLY SHE IS OLD ENOUGH!! :roflmao: :thumbsup: :nono:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Jul 30 2008, 11:03 PM~11221376
> *HOPEFULLY SHE IS OLD ENOUGH!! :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

whats up everybody :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jul 31 2008, 10:26 AM~11223388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wel be in longveiw member


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

This was the final list as of this week,so if I missed somone sorry fa ya... But I told everyone to hit up larry for the rooms lastweek... 

The rooms are at the hampton Inn & Suites Longview,Tx!
But theres a BUT! lol! Were not guaranteed a suite room...
It just depends on what there totals are. And how many they have left.
But we are guaranteed a two queen bed room/suite!
And just t let everyone know there all $79bucks per night!

If yall got any questions please call me at 512/743/2235 or larry at 512/784/5740


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jul 31 2008, 09:26 AM~11223388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i think im coming back sat. night so i may go to this... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Jul 31 2008, 10:36 AM~11224384
> *This was the final list as of this week,so if I missed somone sorry fa ya... But I told everyone to hit up larry for the rooms lastweek...
> 
> The rooms are at the hampton Inn & Suites Longview,Tx!
> ...


CAN I CALL YOU ...........


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 31 2008, 07:09 PM~11228118
> *CAN I CALL YOU ...........
> *


Thanks for yalls help last Saturday. Let me know if i can return a favor.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

HAPPY B-DAY LAMARK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 1 2008, 09:20 AM~11232423
> *HAPPY B-DAY LAMARK :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 1 2008, 09:20 AM~11232423
> *HAPPY B-DAY LAMARK :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 bro have a good one


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 1 2008, 08:20 AM~11232423
> *HAPPY B-DAY LAMARK :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



x2 

can you say strip club


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Happy Birthday Landmark :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Happy birfday


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday bro


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

happy b day lamark


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

late notice!!!anyone going to the show in san antonio tonight????? Red Dragon Car Club Presnents







car show and concert 7p.m.-2a.m.6759 NW loop 410 at parking lot next to fuddruckers.. preformances by kriminals,screwed up click,Trampia and more!! Some of the SideShow will be headed out there to rep for Atx..


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Well guys I really hate to say it but I maybe going to longview with you guys just not with my car... Some stupid ass lady ran me off the road and in to the curb and fucked up two of my rims... :tears: Then the bitch took off... :angry: So im FUCKED... And to think I just put my screen in...  Ill see yall at the meeting tonight...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 2 2008, 08:11 AM~11240539
> *Well guys I really hate to say it but I maybe going to longview with you guys just not with my car... Some stupid ass lady ran me off the road and in to the curb and fucked up two of my rims... :tears:  Then the bitch took off...  :angry: So im FUCKED...  And to think I just put my screen in...   Ill see yall at the meeting tonight...
> *


Sorry 2 hear that....
How bad are they....13" or 14" maybe we can locate some loaners for the show...still a week away.... as of thurs we didn't think we were going to make it because the whole charging system in our car took a shit...battery,alt,regulator....but I was able to borrow trade ans steal to get it back A±


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 2 2008, 12:08 AM~11239260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
Nice pix


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 2 2008, 08:46 AM~11240810
> *Sorry 2 hear that....
> How bad are they....13" or 14" maybe we can locate some loaners for the show...still a week away....  as of thurs we didn't think we were going to make it because the whole charging system in our car took a shit...battery,alt,regulator....but I was able to borrow trade ans steal to get it back A±
> *


Thats good to hear that yall are still going! And the two pasenger side rims and tires are gone... And im doing my best to find some one that sellin some 13s or that will loan me a set tell I can get a new set.... And thankx if you know of anyone PLEASE let me know bro,thank!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 2 2008, 06:11 AM~11240539
> *Well guys I really hate to say it but I maybe going to longview with you guys just not with my car... Some stupid ass lady ran me off the road and in to the curb and fucked up two of my rims... :tears:  Then the bitch took off...  :angry: So im FUCKED...  And to think I just put my screen in...   Ill see yall at the meeting tonight...
> *


I'LL BE THERE TO GIVE YOU A HUG TONITE AFTER OUR MEETING.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

i have some 13 for 200 ill shipp them to u dhl over night with tires only 1 tire has a big ass white wall from 3 wheeling to much let me know homie


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 1 2008, 12:43 PM~11233930
> *Happy Birthday Landmark :biggrin:
> *


Thank u EVERYONE. To bad i had to work. But had a few co-workers talk me out afterwards. so i enjoyed the rest of the Knight   :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 1 2008, 12:42 PM~11233922
> *x2
> 
> can you say strip club
> *


u payin my way in and all of the dances :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 2 2008, 11:19 AM~11241090
> *i have some 13 for 200 ill shipp them to u dhl over night with tires only 1 tire has a big ass white wall from 3 wheeling to much let me know homie
> *


thats a good deal. :cheesy:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Anyone thinking of going!!!!


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Aug 2 2008, 11:39 AM~11241392
> *Anyone thinking of going!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Say dawg hit a ***** up I wana go!


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 2 2008, 10:19 AM~11241090
> *i have some 13 for 200 ill shipp them to u dhl over night with tires only 1 tire has a big ass white wall from 3 wheeling to much let me know homie
> *


call mw when you get a chance PLEASE! 512-743-2235


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Any changes to friday's departure time for longview?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 2 2008, 09:56 PM~11244537
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 3 2008, 09:29 AM~11245918
> *Any changes to friday's departure time for longview?
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey Squid your first lowrider???????? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 
quote=Lord Goofy,Aug 3 2008, 09:38 AM~11245964]
FOR SALE 1997 CAVALIER..CANDY PAINT,2 CCE CHROME AND GOLD PUMPS 6'S FRONT 14'S BACK 4 CANDY RED BATTERIES, 13X7 RED AND GOLD KO'S, 92K MILES.AC DONT WORK, NO TAGS..I GOT TITLE ..LOCATION HOUSTON TX ...$2500.. *GOOFY 8322138219*









































































[/quote]


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Sup,peeps


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Aug 3 2008, 10:29 AM~11246193
> *Sup,peeps
> *


whats up man. how thang goin? i have not holla at u in a min.


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 3 2008, 10:38 AM~11246242
> *whats up man. how thang goin? i have not holla at u in a min.
> *


Same,thing if you need an extra-gas saver car,let me know Im at the Avis at Sears Grand on parmer and 35 I'll hook you up :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 3 2008, 07:29 AM~11245918
> *Any changes to friday's departure time for longview?
> *


instead of 12:00 everyones leaving at 1:00


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> Hey Squid your first lowrider???????? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
> quote=Lord Goofy,Aug 3 2008, 09:38 AM~11245964]
> FOR SALE 1997 CAVALIER..CANDY PAINT,2 CCE CHROME AND GOLD PUMPS 6'S FRONT 14'S BACK 4 CANDY RED BATTERIES, 13X7 RED AND GOLD KO'S, 92K MILES.AC DONT WORK, NO TAGS..I GOT TITLE ..LOCATION HOUSTON TX ...$2500.. *GOOFY 8322138219*


[/quote]


dont like spokes :no: :no: :no:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

waz popin everybody ya ready 4 diz weekend?...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 3 2008, 12:03 PM~11246622
> *instead of 12:00 everyones leaving at 1:00
> *


 :uh: 
So that means that we will be in 5pm traffic in the d/fw area with trailors....

Is this a for sure change


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 3 2008, 11:45 AM~11247141
> *:uh:
> So that means that we will be in 5pm traffic in the d/fw area with trailors....
> 
> ...


thats what they said, Alex's mom doesnt get out of work until 12:00, thats why it has to be later


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Aug 3 2008, 11:35 AM~11247093
> *waz popin everybody ya ready 4 diz weekend?...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 3 2008, 11:58 AM~11247204
> *:thumbsup:
> *


so do u know how many ppl r rollin with us?...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 3 2008, 01:56 PM~11247195
> *thats what they said, Alex's mom doesnt get out of work until 12:00, thats why it has to be later
> *


Ah.....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Aug 3 2008, 12:03 PM~11247220
> *
> 
> so do u know how many ppl r rollin with us?...
> *


im not sure


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

are you taking the bike???


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 3 2008, 12:04 PM~11247229
> *im not sure
> *


o....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Aug 3 2008, 12:11 PM~11247264
> *o....
> *


from KOP its Alex, Rick, Eligh (but maybe not with his car), Oscar, i think thats it. I still might roll out with yall, just depends on what time i get everything ready. might leave earlier :dunno:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 3 2008, 12:16 PM~11247287
> *from KOP its Alex, Rick, Eligh (but maybe not with his car), Oscar, i think thats it.  I still might roll out with yall, just depends on what time i get everything ready.  might leave earlier :dunno:
> *


already how early?.....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Aug 3 2008, 12:20 PM~11247304
> *already how early?.....
> *


maybe 11:00 or 12:00


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 3 2008, 12:23 PM~11247325
> *maybe 11:00 or 12:00
> *


kool......


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 3 2008, 12:11 PM~11247256
> *are you taking the bike???
> *


 yup....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 3 2008, 02:30 PM~11247879
> *
> *


couldnt take off today? :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 3 2008, 03:24 PM~11248076
> *couldnt take off today? :dunno:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> So that means that we will be in 5pm traffic in the d/fw area with trailors....
> 
> Is this a for sure change
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> > So that means that we will be in 5pm traffic in the d/fw area with trailors....
> >
> > Is this a for sure change
> > Why will you guys even be going threw the dallas/fort worth area to get to longview?????
> > ...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> <span style='color:blue'>i dont like spokes :no: :no: :no: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

hey im in need of some new 13s so if anyone has any or knows anyone that does please hit me up...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 3 2008, 10:35 PM~11250114
> *hey im in need of some new 13s so if anyone has any or knows anyone that does please hit me up...
> *


Go buy you 2 brand new rims at tire and wheel on Burnet Rd. (thats it you already have the adapter and knock off.) It should run you $200 or more


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 3 2008, 09:59 PM~11250354
> *Go buy you 2 brand new rims at tire and wheel on Burnet Rd. (thats it you already have the adapter and knock off.) It should run you $200 or more
> *


I was really thinking of doing that! But Rocky said he had four for 200 and he would send them to me. But I cant get a hold of him... :angry: I JUST WANA KICK THAT BITCHS ASS THAT RAN ME OFF THE ROAD....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 3 2008, 11:15 PM~11250500
> *I was really thinking of doing that! But Rocky said he had four for 200 and he would send them to me. But I cant get a hold of him...  :angry:  I JUST WANA KICK THAT BITCHS ASS THAT RAN ME OFF THE ROAD....
> *


its up to you, i was just answering your question :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 3 2008, 11:48 PM~11251428
> *its up to you, i was just answering your question :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Thankx!  And things are looking up! My brothers givin me some work,so im makeing some money... So hopfully ill be ready to roll out on friday! And thats whats up! CHEA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 3 2008, 10:59 PM~11250354
> *Go buy you 2 brand new rims at tire and wheel on Burnet Rd. (thats it you already have the adapter and knock off.) It should run you $200 or more
> *


Might be less carry out and pick up a couple lowrider specials at firestone 4 cheap


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

TTT......FO ALL DA LOWRIDER'Z OUT THERE...
AND ILL C EVERYBODY ON FRIDAY.......


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ok here's the plan. yes we are leaving at 1 p.m. and no we will not be anywhere near ih 35. we mapped out a route that will 30 minutes longer(due to speed limits) but it will be about 60 miles less than going through dallas. oz give us a call(or anyone else not meeting at my house)


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 3 2008, 12:11 PM~11247256
> *are you taking the bike???
> *


MAYNE FUCK MILO..........................


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 3 2008, 08:59 PM~11250354
> *Go buy you 2 brand new rims at tire and wheel on Burnet Rd. (thats it you already have the adapter and knock off.) It should run you $200 or more
> *


x2


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

whats up Alex? :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 4 2008, 02:39 PM~11255633
> *MAYNE FUCK MILO..........................
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hey Rob did yall find that museum in Dallas?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 4 2008, 03:41 PM~11256177
> *whats up Alex? :wave:
> *


what up mark


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 4 2008, 01:47 PM~11256239
> *hey Rob did yall find that museum in Dallas?
> *


IN YOUR AZ PUTO............................... :cheesy:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 4 2008, 03:47 PM~11256239
> *hey Rob did yall find that museum in Dallas?
> *


We are going to the 1 in shreveport la :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:werd: :loco: :loco:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 4 2008, 04:53 PM~11257983
> *We are going to the 1 in shreveport la :biggrin:
> *


is there one there???


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 4 2008, 12:39 PM~11255633
> *MAYNE FUCK MILO..........................
> *


x24124


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 4 2008, 06:57 PM~11258014
> *is there one there???
> *


20 mins away....Anna has 2 go


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 4 2008, 05:36 PM~11258327
> *20 mins away....Anna has 2 go
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 4 2008, 07:36 PM~11258327
> *20 mins away....Anna has 2 go
> *


#1 or #2 she ain't droppin no stinky load in my house :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 4 2008, 07:54 PM~11258477
> *#1 or #2 she ain't droppin no stinky load in my house :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Not without a lock on ur door


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 4 2008, 04:59 PM~11256857
> *
> 
> 
> ...



is dat the real car or da movie car???


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 4 2008, 07:54 PM~11258477
> *#1 or #2 she ain't droppin no stinky load in my house :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



#2 cause ur da Shit....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 4 2008, 09:05 PM~11259295
> *#2 cause ur da Shit....... :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*ok here's the plan. yes we are leaving at 1 p.m. and no we will not be anywhere near ih 35. we mapped out a route that will 30 minutes longer(due to speed limits) but it will be about 60 miles less than going through dallas. oz give us a call(or anyone else not meeting at my house)*


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 4 2008, 05:16 PM~11258167
> *x24124
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Everybody be safe this weekin. AND Good luck to all entering.  Alex i wont forget ur mikey ears! :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 5 2008, 07:55 AM~11263279
> *Everybody be safe this weekin. AND Good luck to all entering.   Alex i wont forget ur mikey ears! :thumbsup:
> *


MIKEY OR MICKEY ???????????? NOW UR ACTING LIKE MILO........ :cheesy:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 4 2008, 05:54 PM~11258477
> *#1 or #2 she ain't droppin no stinky load in my house :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 5 2008, 10:50 AM~11263624
> *MIKEY OR MICKEY ???????????? NOW UR ACTING LIKE MILO........ :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 5 2008, 08:50 AM~11263624
> *MIKEY OR MICKEY ???????????? NOW UR ACTING LIKE MILO........ :cheesy:
> *


miklos twin bro


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 5 2008, 12:14 PM~11264356
> *miklos twin bro
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 4 2008, 07:01 PM~11259247
> *is dat the real car or da movie car???
> *


its the real car http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...m%3D1%26hl%3Den


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 5 2008, 11:57 AM~11265313
> *real car http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...m%3D1%26hl%3Den
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8g9wEjAnsM&feature=related


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 5 2008, 10:14 AM~11264356
> *miklos twin bro X2
> *


YEAH !!!............MILO AND LABARK......... :cheesy:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Rocky What happin to the pics?


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Just to let everyone know,I will not be going to longview.  I was unable to find a used set of rims or get enough money together to get some new ones... So my car just wont make it. And I just dont want to go unless my car goes. Cause it just wont be the same if im not setin up my car. So I guess in all and all Im off the tour as well... Because I wont be doing another show untell I get a new set of wheels. So a Early Congradulations to you Big Rick cause Im not gona be right behind you anymore for that Tour Champ Cup!!! BUT BRING IT HOME BIG DAWG!!! :thumbsup: 

So yea,Im going to transferr all the rooms in to all of yalls names and post up the PRINTABLE COPYS of the papers you will need to check in,So when you guys get there you will not need me to check in just to go to the desk and check in under your own name... So guys go rep that 512, ATX,and most of all rep KNIGHTS to the fullest!!! I wish the best to all of yall,Be safe on the road,And Best Of luck to everyone entering there car/bike/and or model cars!!! 

If yall got any questions on the rooms,and or anything else hit me up 512-743-2235 ttyl...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 6 2008, 07:51 AM~11272985
> *
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 5 2008, 09:06 PM~11269312
> *Just to let everyone know,I will not be going to longview.    I was unable to find a used set of rims or get enough money together to get some new ones... So my car just wont make it. And I just dont want to go unless my car goes. Cause it just wont be the same if im not setin up my car.  So I guess in all and all Im off the tour as well... Because I wont be doing another show untell I get a new set of wheels. So a Early Congradulations to you Big Rick cause Im not gona be right behind you anymore for that Tour Champ Cup!!! BUT BRING IT HOME BIG DAWG!!!  :thumbsup:
> 
> So yea,Im going to transferr all the rooms in to all of yalls names and post up the PRINTABLE COPYS of the papers you will need to check in,So when you guys get there you will not need me to check in just to go to the desk and check in under your own name... So guys go rep that 512, ATX,and most of all rep KNIGHTS to the fullest!!! I wish the best to all of yall,Be safe on the road,And Best Of luck to everyone entering there car/bike/and or model cars!!!
> ...


:rant: :rant: :rant: i need lamarks stuff, i am *depending on you* to get that to me


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*ok here's the plan. yes we are leaving at 1 p.m. and no we will not be anywhere near ih 35. we mapped out a route that will 30 minutes longer(due to speed limits) but it will be about 60 miles less than going through dallas. oz give us a call(or anyone else not meeting at my house)*


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 6 2008, 11:37 AM~11274683
> *ok here's the plan. yes we are leaving at 1 p.m. and no we will not be anywhere near ih 35. we mapped out a route that will 30 minutes longer(due to speed limits) but it will be about 60 miles less than going through dallas. oz give us a call(or anyone else not meeting at my house)
> *


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 6 2008, 01:57 PM~11274890
> *
> *


why so sad


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 6 2008, 03:25 PM~11275729
> *why so sad
> *


Cause his azz would hurt if he rode all the way to longview on his bike.... 
Hey terrrr u going


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 6 2008, 03:47 PM~11275933
> *Cause his azz would hurt if he rode all the way to longview on his bike....
> Hey terrrr u going
> *


so i guess its .......... in his azz :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 6 2008, 11:14 AM~11273956
> *:rant:  :rant:  :rant: i need lamarks stuff, i am depending on you to get that to me
> *


Ight ill take it to you latter today,sorry...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 5 2008, 08:06 PM~11269312
> *Just to let everyone know,I will not be going to longview.    I was unable to find a used set of rims or get enough money together to get some new ones... So my car just wont make it. And I just dont want to go unless my car goes. Cause it just wont be the same if im not setin up my car.  So I guess in all and all Im off the tour as well... Because I wont be doing another show untell I get a new set of wheels. So a Early Congradulations to you Big Rick cause Im not gona be right behind you anymore for that Tour Champ Cup!!! BUT BRING IT HOME BIG DAWG!!!  :thumbsup:
> 
> So yea,Im going to transferr all the rooms in to all of yalls names and post up the PRINTABLE COPYS of the papers you will need to check in,So when you guys get there you will not need me to check in just to go to the desk and check in under your own name... So guys go rep that 512, ATX,and most of all rep KNIGHTS to the fullest!!! I wish the best to all of yall,Be safe on the road,And Best Of luck to everyone entering there car/bike/and or model cars!!!
> ...


even if you are not going to take you car you should still go to suport the club.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 6 2008, 05:14 PM~11276692
> *even if you are not going to take you car you should still go to suport the club.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 6 2008, 04:14 PM~11276692
> *even if you are not going to take you car you should still go to suport the club.
> *


I have no money right now, and i was one of the only ones that was gona have to pay for my own gas and room outa my own pocket... So sorry guys I just cant make it.. As much as I wish I could...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 6 2008, 05:21 PM~11276749
> *I have no money right now, and i was one of the only ones that was gona have to pay for my own gas and room outa my own pocket... So sorry guys I just cant make it.. As much as I wish I could...
> *


do you know if lisa is still going


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 6 2008, 04:37 PM~11276884
> *do you know if lisa is still going
> *


I talked to her earlier and she said she can not go. she has to work.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 6 2008, 05:59 PM~11277066
> *I talked to her earlier and she said she can not go. she has to work.
> *


well big dogg looks like its just us and friends


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 6 2008, 05:06 PM~11277124
> *well big dogg looks like its just us and friends
> *



more women and more beer to go around


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 6 2008, 06:06 PM~11277124
> *well big dogg looks like its just us and friends
> *


Need plaques that say...

FRIENDS
OF
KNIGHTS
car club

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 6 2008, 05:15 PM~11277196
> *Need plaques that say...
> 
> FRIENDS
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 6 2008, 04:10 PM~11277154
> *more women and more beer to go around FOR YA'LL CAUSE IM JUST GONNA TAKE PICS
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 6 2008, 01:47 PM~11275933
> *Cause his azz would hurt if he rode all the way to longview on his bike....
> Hey terrrr u going
> *


YOU DAM SKIPPY........ MIRACLES IS NOW GOING


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 6 2008, 02:07 PM~11276159
> *so i guess its .......... in his azz :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YEAH!!!! IN MY AZZ......................... WHERES ELI ??????


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 6 2008, 07:30 PM~11277953
> *YOU DAM SKIPPY........ MIRACLES IS NOW GOING
> *


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 6 2008, 06:20 PM~11278445
> *
> *


RIGHT IN THAT FATASS..................


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 6 2008, 08:26 PM~11278514
> *RIGHT IN THAT FATASS..................
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 6 2008, 03:21 PM~11276749
> *I have no money right now, and i was one of the only ones that was gona have to pay for my own gas and room outa my own pocket... So sorry guys I just cant make it.. As much as I wish I could...
> *


dont the club have money can they pay 4 u and pay 4 holtel i mean thats y yall pay dues 4 thats what i would do the club has done it b4 dont b afraid 2 ask


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 6 2008, 09:08 PM~11278977
> *dont the club have money can they pay 4 u and pay 4 holtel i mean thats y yall pay dues 4 thats what i would do the club has done it b4 dont b afraid 2 ask
> *


yes we do and yes we can, but his real problem is his wheels.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 6 2008, 05:21 PM~11276749
> *I have no money right now, and i was one of the only ones that was gona have to pay for my own gas and room outa my own pocket... So sorry guys I just cant make it.. As much as I wish I could...
> *


that is not true everyone is paying out of their own pocket. the club *isn't * paying for anyone(not yet)


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 6 2008, 01:37 PM~11274683
> *ok here's the plan. yes we are leaving at 1 p.m. and no we will not be anywhere near ih 35. we mapped out a route that will 30 minutes longer(due to speed limits) but it will be about 60 miles less than going through dallas. oz give us a call(or anyone else not meeting at my house)
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 6 2008, 04:38 PM~11276409
> *Ight ill take it to you latter today,sorry...
> *


*still waiting*


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 6 2008, 09:58 PM~11279437
> *still waiting
> *


Me too.... :biggrin: 
Who is gonna have the print outs for the rooms...that is a long drive to sleep in the car....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 6 2008, 10:02 PM~11279475
> *Me too.... :biggrin:
> Who is gonna have the print outs for the rooms...that is a long drive to sleep in the car....
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 6 2008, 10:04 PM~11279497
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


You and the boys got everthing ready


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 6 2008, 10:06 PM~11279519
> *You and the boys got everthing ready
> *


almost were picking up the car and playboy from the garage tomorrow other than that were set. how about yall did you take care of that car problem?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 6 2008, 07:44 PM~11279294
> *yes we do and yes we can, but his real problem is his wheels.
> *


tell him to call jose he always has extra rims


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 6 2008, 10:10 PM~11279564
> *tell him to call jose he always has extra rims
> *


he wants a *set*


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 6 2008, 10:09 PM~11279549
> *almost were picking up the car and playboy from the garage tomorrow other than that were set. how about yall did you take care of that car problem?
> *


Battery read good on sunday and read bad on tues....reading about 9 volts but it was stupid hot that day...I haven't had to jump it since sat. But I will check it again tomorrow and deal with it then...but we praying it's cool


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 6 2008, 08:12 PM~11279584
> *he wants a set
> *


thought it was just 2 rims y buy a all 4 :loco:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 6 2008, 10:16 PM~11279653
> *thought it was just 2 rims y buy a all 4  :loco:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

well i have a set but when i took them out of the shop i noticed that on 1 rims the crome was comming of so i didnt want to send it to him like that dont u still have them 14 ifso tell him to throw them back on just 4 da show so he can stay on top just an idea


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 6 2008, 10:22 PM~11279752
> *well i have a set but when i took them out of the shop i noticed that on 1 rims the crome was comming of so i didnt want to send it to him like that dont u still have them 14 ifso tell him to throw them back on just 4 da show so he can stay on top just an idea
> *


they still need tires or i would let him


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 6 2008, 01:37 PM~11274683
> *ok here's the plan. yes we are leaving at 1 p.m. and no we will not be anywhere near ih 35. we mapped out a route that will 30 minutes longer(due to speed limits) but it will be about 60 miles less than going through dallas. oz give us a call(or anyone else not meeting at my house)
> *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

find some factorys and throw them on and when he gets to da show just put 2 ko on and leave the other 2 off maybe he'll get points for showing his a arms and drums 













































































j/k :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whos all going to da show i have a show 2 do this weekin in herford tx and then anothe 1 to do n lobbock on da 23 bike still in the museum looks good in there the bike look alot better when theres no display and its on a solid white wall and theres a bright ass light on it there was a shit load of white ppl the they were all amazed like they never seen shit like that b4


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

a u know sam from Mystical Illusions C.C he move to lobbock


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

fuk miklo


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Thankx guys for all the ideas,and rocky if you would just let me see some pics of the rims you got then i may still take them cause I really only need two! Is there anything wrong with the other 3? And Alex has my old 14s and I know that if they had tires he would lend them to me! It just sucks cause they were a clean as set of wheels... Fuck it I just have to move on! looks like im going with 24s next!!!  










And this is just one of the rims... :tears:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

aint nothing some Mothers chrome cleaner cant fix up !!! :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 7 2008, 02:51 AM~11282173
> *Thankx guys for all the ideas,and rocky if you would just let me see some pics of the rims you got then i may still take them cause I really only need two! Is there anything wrong with the other 3? And Alex has my old 14s and I know that if they had tires he would lend them to me! It just sucks cause they were a clean as set of wheels... Fuck it I just have to move on! looks like im going with 24s next!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 7 2008, 03:51 AM~11282173
> *Thankx guys for all the ideas,and rocky if you would just let me see some pics of the rims you got then i may still take them cause I really only need two! Is there anything wrong with the other 3? And Alex has my old 14s and I know that if they had tires he would lend them to me! It just sucks cause they were a clean as set of wheels... Fuck it I just have to move on! looks like im going with 24s next!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Hey eli....save the two bad ones and pull all the spokes out and use the hubs to cover the adapter at shows if you ever pull off ur wheels/ or cut the rim in half...top 2 bottom and the bent part should fit just below the pan on a 5th wheel kit....just a couple of ideas....oh yea and the 24's get the fuk outta austin and go to miami.... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 7 2008, 09:45 AM~11282894
> *Hey eli....save the two bad ones and pull all the spokes out and oh yea and the 24's get the fuk outta austin and go to miami....  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ........... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

austin only has like 10 if not a couple more cars on spokes..... wait thats probaly to much :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 7 2008, 10:29 AM~11283171
> *austin only has like 10 if not a couple more cars on spokes..... wait thats probaly to much :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  j/k
> *


true lowriders :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 7 2008, 11:10 AM~11283454
> *true lowriders :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: 
Yea I ride big rims...but I ride what fits...I didn't put a truck lift to do it....I'm not gonna put 13's pokin out like 1992.... and bet if I had a rear wheel drive I'd be on them 13's again and lifted....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 7 2008, 11:20 AM~11283542
> *:biggrin:
> Yea I ride big rims...but I ride what fits...I didn't put a truck lift to do it....I'm not gonna put 13's pokin out like 1992.... and bet if I had a rear wheel drive I'd be on them 13's again and lifted....
> *


still a donk....................j/k :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 7 2008, 11:22 AM~11283558
> *still a donk....................j/k :biggrin:
> *


Not a donk.....it's a daily.& I dont ride stock


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 7 2008, 11:36 AM~11283651
> *Not a donk.....it's a daily.& I dont ride stock
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

1 day away


hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 7 2008, 05:25 PM~11286731
> *1 day away
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


why you scared, benny said he wasn't going. :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 7 2008, 05:22 PM~11287218
> *why you scared, benny said he wasn't going. :biggrin:
> *



Long drive  dont tell benny but i think he cheated at the heatwave.  i will see him in waco.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 7 2008, 06:22 PM~11287218
> *why you scared, benny said he wasn't going. :biggrin:
> *


Wow mclovin...that's how u take down a mutha fuker :biggrin:

Should be a good trip....


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

my line up









:0


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 7 2008, 08:45 AM~11282894
> *Hey eli....save the two bad ones and pull all the spokes out and use the hubs to cover the adapter at shows if you ever pull off ur wheels/ or cut the rim in half...top 2 bottom and the bent part should fit just below the pan on a 5th wheel kit....just a couple of ideas....oh yea and the 24's get the fuk outta austin and go to miami....  :biggrin:
> *


Hmm never thought bout makin a 5th out of it! Good idea! Ima have to drop it off to you next week so you can do that for me! lol!


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 7 2008, 10:10 AM~11283454
> *true lowriders :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 7 2008, 05:22 PM~11287218
> *why you scared, benny said he wasn't going. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: alex!

:roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 7 2008, 07:15 PM~11288256
> *my line up
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: NICE JOB ROLANDO!


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 7 2008, 07:15 PM~11288256
> *my line up
> 
> 
> ...


yO squid you should make some KNIGHT OF PLEASURE plaques for the back windows of the Models!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 7 2008, 05:24 PM~11287242
> *Long drive  dont tell benny but i think he cheated at the heatwave.    i will see him in waco.
> *



:0 ,  :loco: :rofl:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 7 2008, 08:52 PM~11288561
> *yO squid you should make some KNIGHT OF PLEASURE plaques for the back windows of the Models!!! :biggrin:
> *


KnightS....has an S at the end...a Real Knight would know that..... 

just giving u a hard time quey.....


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

My brothers 1985 2door Cadillac Fleetwood!!! :biggrin: Its comin back out on to the streets soon!!! Wit a freash Paint job and new 350 under the hood! So look for it in a HOOD NEAR YOU!!!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks good


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 7 2008, 08:04 PM~11288684
> *KnightS....has an S at the end....a Real Kight would know that.....
> 
> just giving u a hard time quey.....
> *


 :roflmao: MY BAD,MY BAD!!! lol!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up people


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

bored


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Pics make me miss the 7th grade all over again.... 
Damit 3am and I can't sleep...shitty meds


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 8 2008, 02:58 AM~11291427
> *Pics make me miss the 7th grade all over again....
> Damit 3am and I can't sleep...shitty meds
> *


It's almost 4:30 and still awake....trip is gonna be tough


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 8 2008, 02:58 AM~11291427
> *Pics make me miss the 7th grade all over again....
> Damit 3am and I can't sleep...shitty meds
> *



bbbuuuuaaahhhhhh hahahahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Yo KnightS and Miracles or any others who are going to Longview have a safe trip .. Hope to see yall come back with lots of trophys ..... Except Rick :biggrin: j/k


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 7 2008, 06:24 PM~11287242
> *Long drive  dont tell benny but i think he cheated at the heatwave.    i will see him in waco.
> *












Yo rick 









u mas puto !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 8 2008, 05:35 AM~11291793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RICK SAID ANYTIME YOU WANNA HAVE A EATING CONTEST "HE'LL BE THERE"
.........................OH YEAH TU MADRE...................


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 8 2008, 06:35 AM~11291793
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bring it


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 8 2008, 08:44 AM~11292267
> *RICK SAID ANYTIME YOU WANNA HAVE A EATING CONTEST "HE'LL BE THERE"
> .........................OH YEAH TU MADRE...................
> *


see you at china express


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 8 2008, 06:28 AM~11291778
> *bbbuuuuaaahhhhhh hahahahahahaha  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Yo KnightS and Miracles or any others who are going to Longview have a safe trip .. Hope to see yall come back with lots of trophys .....  Except Rick  :biggrin:  j/k
> *


i hope to bring one. see you in waco


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 8 2008, 06:35 AM~11291793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

I'll send Rick home like this


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 8 2008, 09:18 AM~11292899
> *I'll send Rick home like this
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 8 2008, 09:18 AM~11292899
> *I'll send Rick home like this
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH!!!!!!!!!!..............JUST LIKE MILO..........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

DOWN WITH RICK & MILO......................
................................OH YEAH THERE MADRES..........................


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Yo KNIGHTS I hope that yall made it over there safe! And I want pics! lol! Anyway GOOD LUCK TOMORROW! And Rep KNIGHTS to the fullest...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 9 2008, 12:32 AM~11298839
> *Yo KNIGHTS I hope that yall made it over there safe! And I want pics! lol! Anyway GOOD LUCK TOMORROW! And Rep KNIGHTS to the fullest...
> *


Everybody made it here without any problems....set up went smooth and everybody chillaxin in they rooms....everybody has different plans in the am but will meet up after lunch...us...going to shreveport la for a while.....


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Where is there a good interior shop in town? Is Marios still open?


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

DKM ATX, yea marios is still open, he done my vinyl top for me!
8501 S. 1st st. ATX 78748
512-447-1112


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: congrats to everyone that placed yesterday


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 8 2008, 07:33 PM~11297222
> *DOWN WITH RICK & MILO......................
> ................................OH YEAH THERE MADRES..........................
> *


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 8 2008, 10:18 AM~11292899
> *I'll send Rick home like this
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 10 2008, 05:17 PM~11308321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 10 2008, 07:04 PM~11308647
> *
> *













last weekend


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

just wanted to say i had fun this weekend.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 10 2008, 08:36 PM~11308904
> *just wanted to say i had fun this weekend.
> *


It was good


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 10 2008, 08:06 PM~11309161
> *It was good
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

$75.00 A DOG CALL ME 563 2979


----------



## KING*85* (Jul 8, 2008)

didnt know it still goes down like that in the atx. thought it died out. to many big wheels. see you next sunday. what time does it get hittin?


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 10 2008, 09:05 PM~11309154
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SEXY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Aug 11 2008, 06:33 AM~11312845
> *SEXY!!!!    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

*GLAD TO BE HOME!!!*










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HOW'ED IT GO ,WHO PLACED..........................


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 11 2008, 07:59 AM~11312889
> *HOW'ED IT GO ,WHO PLACED..........................
> *


Long drive,good stories,shitty food....All that entered


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Aug 11 2008, 07:47 AM~11312872
> *GLAD TO BE HOME!!!
> 
> 
> ...


X2 and thanx 4 drivin....it was cool chilaxin on the way home


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Aug 11 2008, 07:33 AM~11312845
> *SEXY!!!!    :biggrin:
> *



nah man you should order a couple of them tacos or you gonna be like this dude in 2 yrs time... :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 11 2008, 08:07 AM~11313372
> *nah man you should order a couple of them tacos or you gonna be like this dude in 2 yrs time...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats Flaco


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Aug 11 2008, 06:47 AM~11312872
> *GLAD TO BE HOME!!!
> 
> 
> ...



mmmmmmmm eggs.. i think i am going to cook me some bacon and egg


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 11 2008, 08:04 AM~11313049
> *Long drive,good stories,shitty food....All that entered
> *



only good food was from chedders.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 11 2008, 07:59 AM~11312889
> *HOW'ED IT GO ,WHO PLACED..........................
> *


The trip was good
Alex, Rick,Lamark, Trini, Rolondo - 1st
Manuel, Anna, Nick - 2nd
CJ and Marcus - 3rd


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

this shit is tight


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 11 2008, 08:45 AM~11313571
> *only good food was from chedders.
> *


*IS THERE A DAVE & BUSTERS ON THE SOUTHSIDE ?? *


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 11 2008, 08:47 AM~11313581
> *The trip was good
> Alex, Rick,Lamark, Trini, Rolondo - 1st
> Manuel, Anna, Nick - 2nd
> ...


THX FOOL....... I DID'NT KNOW WHO WENT, SO WHAT GOOD STORYS DID I MISS
AND WHERE DID YA'LL EAT THAT WAS SO BAD??????


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 11 2008, 09:05 AM~11313681
> *IS THERE A DAVE & BUSTERS ON THE SOUTHSIDE ??
> *


NO!! FOOL THATS A WHITE BOY PLACE NOT A HOOD SPOT............ :dunno:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 11 2008, 10:11 AM~11313723
> *NO!! FOOL THATS A WHITE BOY PLACE NOT A HOOD SPOT............  :dunno:
> *


shit white people. i seen more black folks then anything


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 11 2008, 09:14 AM~11313740
> *shit white people. i seen more black folks then anything
> *


NO SHIT BLACK GUYS LOOKING FOR WHITE GIRLS.......... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki+Aug 11 2008, 09:11 AM~11313723-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 11 2008, 11:10 AM~11313716
> *THX FOOL....... I DID'NT KNOW WHO WENT, SO WHAT GOOD STORYS DID I MISS
> AND WHERE DID YA'LL EAT THAT WAS SO BAD??????
> *


 :biggrin:
My bad


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 11 2008, 09:47 AM~11313581
> *The trip was good
> Alex, Rick,Lamark, Trini, Rolondo - 1st
> Manuel, Anna, Nick - 2nd
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: CONGRATS TO EVERYONE!!! Good job KNIGHTS!!!

WISH I COULDA BEEN THERE.. :tears:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

73monte :wave: how was the trip home?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 11 2008, 01:08 PM~11314614
> *73monte  :wave:  how was the trip home?
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
did you place?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

Odessa,Texas......The date is set! for Nov.23,2008 
www.tejanosupercarshow.com


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 11 2008, 01:39 PM~11314892
> *Odessa,Texas......The date is set! for Nov.23,2008
> www.tejanosupercarshow.com
> 
> ...


I wanna go *but* the Magnificos show is the weekend before. Not to mention Thanksgiving


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

damn


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 11 2008, 12:00 PM~11315080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*YEP LOOKS NICE ! THOSE 24'S OR 26'S ?*


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 11 2008, 01:04 PM~11315124
> *YEP LOOKS NICE ! THOSE 24'S OR 26'S ?
> *


look like 24s


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 11 2008, 11:21 AM~11314738
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> did you place?
> *


yeah i got 1st in lowrider luxury mild


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 11 2008, 11:39 AM~11314892
> *Odessa,Texas......The date is set! for Nov.23,2008
> www.tejanosupercarshow.com
> 
> ...


ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 11 2008, 11:21 AM~11314738
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> did you place?
> *


they had some weird ass classes, lowrider lux went all the way up to radical instead of mild, and then did you here the "Dunk" categories :roflmao: thats messed up that no one told him that he was saying it wrong. Thats what im going to call them from now on "Dunks" :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey rick any pix of the girl in yellow...u know wich 1..... :biggrin: double bubble


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 11 2008, 12:24 PM~11315314
> *Hey rick any pix of the girl in yellow...u know wich 1..... :biggrin:  double bubble
> *


 *YEA WHAT HE SAID.........* :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 11 2008, 12:18 PM~11315254
> *yeah i got 1st in lowrider luxury mild
> *


*CONGRATS....*


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 11 2008, 02:07 PM~11315147
> *look like 24s
> *


twenty 6's tuckin


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 11 2008, 12:28 PM~11315365
> *CONGRATS....
> *


thanks


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 11 2008, 12:44 PM~11315478
> *twenty 6's tuckin
> *


 :0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 11 2008, 01:24 PM~11315314
> *Hey rick any pix of the girl in yellow...u know wich 1..... :biggrin:  double bubble
> *


damn no pictures


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 11 2008, 02:44 PM~11315478
> *twenty 6's tuckin
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 11 2008, 02:55 PM~11315559
> *damn no pictures
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :banghead: :banghead: :tears:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: MiKLO, 73monte, SouthsideLife, impala_ss_in_atx, unique27
:wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Aug 11 2008, 05:47 AM~11312872
> *GLAD TO BE HOME!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: i just got that :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 11 2008, 03:01 PM~11315607
> *:roflmao: i just got that :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

did yall see me almost get rear ended outside when they were doing burn outs??? :0 it was close


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 11 2008, 03:06 PM~11315647
> *did yall see me almost get rear ended outside when they were doing burn outs??? :0 it was close
> *


 :no: :no: :wow:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 11 2008, 01:07 PM~11315662
> *:no:  :no:  :wow:
> *


yeah the dude was burning out and had a cloud of smoke in his car (you couldnt even see him in it) and so i guess he couldnt see me


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx+Aug 11 2008, 12:55 PM~11315559-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ALEX YOU SHOULD FINE RICK FOR NOT TAKING PICS ........* :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 11 2008, 03:08 PM~11315664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 11 2008, 03:14 PM~11315705
> *ALEX YOU SHOULD FINE RICK FOR NOT TAKING PICS ........  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Missing those outa town gas prices


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 11 2008, 03:16 PM~11315724
> *Missing those outa town gas prices
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 11 2008, 01:16 PM~11315724
> *Missing those outa town gas prices
> *


we payed 3.55 in one town :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*WHO'S GOING TO VEGAS ?*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 11 2008, 01:19 PM~11315749
> *WHO'S GOING TO VEGAS ?
> *


no one i think


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 11 2008, 03:17 PM~11315736
> *we payed 3.55 in one town :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

3.46 walmart @ slaughter and 35 for reals


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

$100.00 there $100.00 back  thats crazy


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 11 2008, 03:23 PM~11315786
> *3.46 walmart @ slaughter and 35 for reals
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 11 2008, 03:19 PM~11315749
> *WHO'S GOING TO VEGAS ?
> *


????....guess people who give a shit bout lrm....besides the LV after show hop offs are always better than the show


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 11 2008, 01:23 PM~11315786
> *3.46 walmart @ slaughter and 35 for reals
> *


 :0 im going there,but ill burn it all up by the time i get home :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 11 2008, 03:25 PM~11315799
> *????....guess people who give a shit bout lrm....besides the LV after show hop offs are always better than the show
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 11 2008, 01:25 PM~11315799
> *????....guess people who give a shit bout lrm....besides the LV after show hop offs are always better than the show
> *


i want to go next year, we're going in feb. for Melanie's birthday :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 11 2008, 03:24 PM~11315792
> *$100.00 there $100.00 back  thats crazy
> *


$150 in my ride with our side trip to la....but it was worth it....except for the ghost.....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 11 2008, 01:28 PM~11315826
> *$150 in my ride with our side trip to la....but it was worth it....except for the ghost.....
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 11 2008, 01:19 PM~11315749
> *WHO'S GOING TO VEGAS ?
> *


ill be there :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 11 2008, 01:36 PM~11315880
> *ill be there  :yes:
> *


*CHECKED FOR PRICE ON 2 TICKETS $960 SOUTHWESTERN ... * :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 11 2008, 04:04 PM~11316082
> *CHECKED FOR PRICE ON 2 TICKETS $960 SOUTHWESTERN ...   :0
> *


 :scrutinize: Is that with room how many days and nights.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 11 2008, 02:08 PM~11316119
> *:scrutinize: Is that with room how many days and nights.
> *


*NO ROOM, LEAVING FRIDAY AROUND NOON COMING BACK MONDAY AFTERNOON ...*


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 11 2008, 02:04 PM~11316082
> *CHECKED FOR PRICE ON 2 TICKETS $960 SOUTHWESTERN ...   :0
> *


i dont fly bro :nono: we makin a road trip 4 family 4 drivers and a 4way split on gass and a van oooo yea and 2 bikes


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 11 2008, 02:17 PM~11316187
> *i dont fly bro :nono: we makin a road trip 4 family 4 drivers and a 4way split on gass and a van oooo yea and 2 bikes
> *


*ITS NOT TO BAD, THE FIRST TIME IT WAS !! BEEN TO L.A. 3 TIMES AND PHOENIX 1 TIME. *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i think the driving is half of the fun on a long trip


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 11 2008, 04:16 PM~11316176
> *NO ROOM, LEAVING FRIDAY AROUND NOON COMING BACK MONDAY AFTERNOON ...
> *


That's alot. You can get a better deal with a room. on the computer or through a travel agency.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 11 2008, 04:17 PM~11316187
> *i dont fly bro :nono: we makin a road trip 4 family 4 drivers and a 4way split on gass and a van oooo yea and 2 bikes
> *


your half way there already. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 11 2008, 02:29 PM~11316318
> *That's alot. You can get a better deal with a room. on the computer or through a travel agency.
> *


*YEA ITS ALOT !! IMA CHECK AROUND JUST DONT WANT TO WAIT TO LONG PRICE WILL GO UP ..... *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 11 2008, 04:37 PM~11316390
> *YEA ITS ALOT !! IMA CHECK AROUND JUST DONT WANT TO WAIT TO LONG PRICE WILL GO UP .....
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 11 2008, 02:29 PM~11316318
> *That's alot. You can get a better deal with a room. on the computer or through a travel agency.
> *


x2 my Grandma used to go every year and used to get a deal where the Hotel (Excalibur) was free for like 3 or 4 nights


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 11 2008, 02:31 PM~11316333
> *your half way there already. :biggrin:
> *


foreal


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 11 2008, 02:37 PM~11316390
> *YEA ITS ALOT !! IMA CHECK AROUND JUST DONT WANT TO WAIT TO LONG PRICE WILL GO UP .....
> *


i know we're allready reserving ours this week- for next year :0 since last week the rooms allready went up $10 for the nights that we're going :0 :0


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 11 2008, 04:58 PM~11316609
> *i know we're allready reserving ours this week- for next year :0  since last week the rooms allready went up $10 for the nights that we're going :0  :0
> *


When i go...I stay with Big USO


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 11 2008, 02:24 PM~11315792
> *$100.00 there $100.00 back  thats crazy
> *



i put 65$ total going over there coming back 70


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 11 2008, 05:36 PM~11317373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 11 2008, 02:08 PM~11315664
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

i dont know who cares but the san marcos show was crap!!! i placed but some cars that should have didnt...never again plus 107 degrees never again!!!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

SideShow congrats on your 1st place homie......
I'll post some pics here in a little bit from the show in San Marcos!


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

apparently flea market seat covers are totally custom...


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

:roflmao:
I don't think i will be attending anymore events from them guys..
Won't mention names, but the flyer is in one of these post!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sideshow64_@Aug 11 2008, 06:52 PM~11317502
> *apparently flea market seat covers are totally custom...
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

hey finest!! we both know u should have taken that shit..it was bullshit everybody knew it!!


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

they even said best overall goes to my "homie" in the escalade with the only set of 30"s in the world whatever!!!! that kinda said it all...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

im going to put flea market seat covers and 30's on my ride


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sideshow64_@Aug 11 2008, 05:49 PM~11317477
> *i dont know who cares but the san marcos show was crap!!! i placed but some cars that should have didnt...never again plus 107 degrees never again!!!
> *



you should have went to longview


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

I think i should of placed at the show, but i guess the judge saw it different!!!
Plus when the judge ask you if you have pop trunk and you tell him no, he writes 
0 with a line threw it for trunk on the score sheet!  that told me everything right there.. Get people that know what they are doing!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 11 2008, 05:00 PM~11317565
> *im going to put flea market seat covers and 30's on my ride
> *


and pop trunk


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 11 2008, 07:00 PM~11317565
> *im going to put flea market seat covers and 30's on my ride
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sideshow64_@Aug 11 2008, 06:58 PM~11317542
> *they even said best overall goes to my "homie" in the escalade with the only set of 30"s in the world whatever!!!! that kinda said it all...
> *


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

no shit a zero cause i had a manual trunk as he put it!! wtf is that!! oh well..besides the heat and that, i had a good time talkin to people,and hearin the haters..


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

they asked a friend to do a complete display , "not many people do that anymore" for what to not even judge us for it..atleast Austin put in a good showing..


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Here are some of the pics...

1st place congrats
http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_3048.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


I know justin placed just don't remember where!
http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_3051.jpg[/img]]My Webpage



2nd place congrats
http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_3052.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_3059.jpg[/img]]My Webpage




http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_3105.jpg[/img]]My Webpage




http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_3141.jpg[/img]]My Webpage



http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_3083.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

here's a few more, there was about 45 cars/trucks there.. Alot from austin showed!



http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_3053.jpg[/img]]My Webpage



http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_3098.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

NICE PICTURES


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 11 2008, 05:37 PM~11317879
> *NICE PICTURES
> *


x2


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

[here's some pics of the car club names that were there!



http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_3089.jpg[/img]]My Webpage



http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_3122.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_3113.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_3097.jpg[/img]]My Webpage



http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_3112.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_3111.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

damn theres alot of different clubs in Austin now


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

There was one more club there but i didn't get a picture.. Texas Finest from ATX.


http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_3104.jpg[/img]]My Webpage



http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_3132.jpg[/img]]My Webpage



http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_3148.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

more pics after dinner, if anyone cares to see more.. :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Aug 11 2008, 05:53 PM~11318050
> *more pics after dinner, if anyone cares to see more.. :biggrin:
> *


i do. :wave:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_3093.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_3071.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_3045.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_3049.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_3066.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_3072.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_3075.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_3086.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_3121.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

and then some more..

http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_3128.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_3108.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_3115.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_3149.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_3131.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_3136.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_3087.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_3120.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_3076.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_3110.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

con grats 2 all of K O P 4 all there winnings am glad all made it there and back :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

what up jthang98 how you been how is every one doing


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

hehey! wazz-up cuz
:wave: :wave:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

WHATS UP CUZ? JUST HERE AT THE CASA!!   :angel:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Aug 11 2008, 10:07 PM~11319564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS............ i know you got more :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 11 2008, 10:15 PM~11319657
> *NICE PICS............ i know you got more :biggrin:
> *



Thanks...man i got a lot. But i need to go mimis...with mimi...hahaha...jk...naw but im tired....worked a 12hr shift today....ill post more manana.


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Aug 11 2008, 10:22 PM~11319728
> *Thanks...man i got a lot. But i need to go mimis...with mimi...hahaha...jk...naw but im tired....worked a 12hr shift today....ill post more manana.
> *



COCHINO!!!!!! :nono: :tongue:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=423982 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Aug 11 2008, 10:22 PM~11319728
> *Thanks...man i got a lot. But i need to go mimis...with mimi...hahaha...jk...naw but im tired....worked a 12hr shift today....ill post more manana.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Aug 11 2008, 10:22 PM~11319728
> *Thanks...man i got a lot. But i need to go mimis...with mimi...hahaha...jk...naw but im tired....worked a 12hr shift today....ill post more manana.
> *


Shit that's another baby and she gonna be off the air again.....lol
Want 2 get them pix done after u catch up on sleep......


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

damn eli still on my ass


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 11 2008, 03:29 PM~11316318
> *That's alot. You can get a better deal with a room. on the computer or through a travel agency.
> *


Checked it out and with me and larry going can get a room for $39bucks thats if we can go!!! If yall go!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Aug 11 2008, 09:07 PM~11319564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good to see Oz and tha squid rollin with knights again! :thumbsup:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 12 2008, 12:35 AM~11321794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 12 2008, 01:35 AM~11321794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:
Nasty
:biggrin:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 11 2008, 10:40 PM~11321243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much is the "cash prize"? :biggrin: Do you know of any hoppers that are for sure gonna be there? Let me know what's up???


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

dude from Killeen Regal Ryda more than likely be there... :biggrin:
this dude... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuGDbYw0FWY


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Just let me understand...classes will be set by who and what enters....3 make a class

So if 5 enter 3 20" and 2 26" all bikes will be same class... but is there a 1st,2nd,and 3rd or just 1 over all....I know they are just bikes but last show nobody holdin the show or any wego rep could give a straight answer....
Or better yet if they do have classes listed on the flyer could someone help me out and post a lil larger view of it.....(benny) :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Aug 11 2008, 07:23 PM~11318983
> *what up jthang98 how you been how is every one doing
> *


Awhat wasss up bro 
man im just workin and savin up some fedia 
whats new with u


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 12 2008, 07:05 AM~11322777
> *dude from Killeen Regal Ryda more than likely be there...  :biggrin:
> this dude...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuGDbYw0FWY
> *



Cool just hope theres 3 to make the class. The more the marrier. You showing your Impala? And oh yeah, dats a clean azz cutty.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

It takes three (3) entries to
guarantee a class.</span> All classes are subject to change.
STREET CUSTOM –A bike with zero (0) Major Frame
modifications.
MILD CUSTOM - Bike with one (1) Major Frame modification.
SEMI-CUSTOM –Bike with two (2) Major Frame
modifications.
FULL CUSTOM - Bike with three (3) or four (4) Major Frame
modifications.
RADICAL CUSTOM –bike with a minimum of five (5) Major
Frame modifications and over.

Yo Rob hope this is what your looking for..straight from wegoweb.com


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

fo sure gonna show...!!! Yeah Mikes cool dude too !!! He's crazy hoppin on 35


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what up flac.....u got some more pics???


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 12 2008, 07:54 AM~11323017
> *It takes three (3) entries to
> guarantee a class.</span> All classes are subject to change.
> STREET CUSTOM –A bike with zero (0) Major Frame
> ...


what about motorcycles ?????????


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 12 2008, 10:41 AM~11323301
> *what about motorcycles ?????????
> *


they should cuz they have judging scores for MOCOcycles..

MOTORCYCLES
CATEGORY MAX CATEGORY MAX
Frame/Body Mods 45 FIT & FINISH
Paint (w/graphics) 30 
Paint 20
Upholstery 15 
Frame 15
Murals 20 
Accessories 15
Wheels/Tires 20 
Plating 10
Display 20 
Seat & Bags 10
Plating 20 
Wheels 10
Accessories 15 
Craftsmanship/Detail 10
Custom Parts 15
Pinstriping 10 
Engine 10
Engraving 10 
Exhaust 10
Craftsmanship/Detail 20
Fuel System 5
TOTAL 240 
Suspension 5
OVERALL
Overall Appearance 20
Display 10
TOTAL 150


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 12 2008, 08:26 AM~11322867
> *Just let me understand...classes will be set by who and what enters....3 make a class
> 
> So if 5 enter 3 20" and 2 26" all bikes will be same class... but is there a 1st,2nd,and 3rd or just 1 over all....I know they are just bikes but last show nobody holdin the show or any wego rep could give a straight answer....
> ...



On the Longview show i had just showed up when you saw me, was runnin real late :biggrin: ....The judges who were there had left right around the same time i got there....they did have seperate classes, its just that they got a confusion with i guess the numbers, and for some reason when they transfered the winner sheet to the shows paper, they didnt put everything in there...they did judge yalls bike though, chris said he remembers it, but for some reason the numbers was different...dont worry, the bikes should be takin care of...WEGO would like 2 thank all who show the tour Love :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 12 2008, 10:57 AM~11323400
> *they should cuz they have judging scores for MOCOcycles..
> 
> MOTORCYCLES
> ...


 they had some nice bikes @ longview....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 12 2008, 11:18 AM~11323518
> *On the Longview show i had just showed up when you saw me, was runnin real late :biggrin: ....The judges who were there had left right around the same time i got there....they did have seperate classes, its just that they got a confusion with i guess the numbers, and for some reason when they transfered the winner sheet to the shows paper, they didnt put everything in there...they did judge yalls bike though, chris said he remembers it, but for some reason the numbers was different...dont worry, the bikes should be takin care of...WEGO would like 2 thank all who show the tour Love :biggrin:
> *


 non of our frustrations was directed towards u I know u were trying to resolve the issues but it was never bout a trophey, it was just the fact that nobody could answer the 1 simple question we had...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 11 2008, 03:19 PM~11315749
> *WHO'S GOING TO VEGAS ?
> *


i got my invite in the mail yestherday. i what to go back and show again. i had fun. :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 11 2008, 06:36 PM~11317373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD THERE! Glad all made it there and back safe. And congrats to all whom placed  N a BIG THANKS FOR taken the Playboy bike for me.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 12 2008, 11:36 AM~11323631
> *LOOKIN GOOD THERE! Glad all made it there and back safe. And congrats to all whom placed   N a BIG THANKS FOR taken the Playboy bike for me.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 11 2008, 11:35 PM~11321794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i didnt get points added to mine


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 12 2008, 09:34 AM~11323610
> *i got my invite in the mail yestherday. i what to go back and show again. i had fun. :biggrin:
> *


well as far as i know muh cuz told me that his ppl r trying to get some cheep hotels over there ill let yall know da prices when he tells me and if u want in let me know


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 12 2008, 12:18 PM~11323963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


because youre not with knights ,therefor your not important :biggrin: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 12 2008, 12:41 PM~11324160
> *well as far as i know muh cuz told me that his ppl r trying to get some cheep hotels over there ill let yall know da prices when he tells me and if u want in let me know
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 12 2008, 10:53 AM~11324282
> *because youre not with knights ,therefor your not important  :biggrin: :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 12 2008, 08:57 AM~11323400
> *they should cuz they have judging scores for MOCOcycles..
> 
> MOTORCYCLES
> ...


SWEET WE'LL BE THERE FO-SHO........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 12 2008, 10:53 AM~11324282
> *because youre not with knights ,therefor your not important  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin: :biggrin: WHAT A LOSER.............
............OH YEAH MILOS MADRE..................


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 12 2008, 12:53 PM~11324282
> *because youre not with knights ,therefor your not important  :biggrin: :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 dat sounds like an invite


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 12 2008, 01:33 PM~11324712
> * dat sounds like an invite
> *


And the purple was Anna....but good 1


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

they gave eli miklos points  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 12 2008, 01:45 PM~11324808
> *they gave eli miklos points  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


they sure did :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

car wash this weekend.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 12 2008, 01:56 PM~11324897
> *car wash this weekend.
> *


*all proceeds will be used to purchase school supplies and donated to local charity*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 12 2008, 02:12 PM~11325003
> *all proceeds will be used to purchase school supplies and donated to local charity
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 12 2008, 11:18 AM~11323963
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that is all getting corrected... :biggrin: ...seemed like a lil confusion at this show :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 12 2008, 01:31 PM~11325126
> *that is all getting corrected... :biggrin: ...seemed like a lil confusion at this show :biggrin:
> *



a little


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 12 2008, 02:44 PM~11325221
> *a little
> *


Yea and longazzview was a short drive..... :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

yeah i know it was a real short drive... :biggrin: .... WEGO does appreciate all that have made the effort and support the shows, ATX area sure does rep well on the tour...Sorry for the mistakes that have happened and everything is getting worked out...hopefully i will see most of yall at the show on the 24th...

The council is goin well...way 2 go out and rep it guys...next meeting we will try and start setting up a get 2gether...I had a call from a club in Victoria that wants apart of the council...much props, and we are building a better future for the Lowriders around here...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 12 2008, 03:03 PM~11325369
> *yeah i know it was a real short drive... :biggrin: .... WEGO does appreciate all that have made the effort and support the shows, ATX area sure does rep well on the tour...Sorry for the mistakes that have happened and everything is getting worked out...hopefully i will see most of yall at the show on the 24th...
> 
> The council is goin well...way 2 go out and rep it guys...next meeting we will try and start setting up a get 2gether...I had a call from a club in Victoria that wants apart of the council...much props, and we are building a better future for the Lowriders around here...
> *


Your saying sorry for something that was out of your hands...nobody will hold anything aginst u and ur show...ur a top notch guy...do ur thing-Rob


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 11 2008, 11:35 PM~11321794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how did he get more points if he missed this last show???


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 12 2008, 02:12 PM~11325432
> *Your saying sorry for something that was out of your hands...nobody will hold anything aginst u and ur show...ur a top notch guy...do ur thing-Rob
> *



I know nobody will hold anything against me personally, but im also talkin on behalf of WeGo...things happen, and as part of WeGo, I just wanna make sure yall know....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx+Aug 12 2008, 11:45 AM~11324808-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats what i was thinkin, damn Eligh! :angry: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 12 2008, 03:43 PM~11325729
> *how did he get more points if he missed this last show???
> *


he a knight :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 12 2008, 03:48 PM~11325780
> *he a knight :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 12 2008, 03:50 PM~11325800
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 11 2008, 08:15 PM~11319657
> *NICE PICS............ i know you got more :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hey Squid tell your dad that i said that the lil green trike looks badass, i didnt see the the new striping until yesterday :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

73monte, did you get your tats done yet???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 12 2008, 05:03 PM~11326366
> *73monte, did you get your tats done yet???
> *


no Roger was at the ink fest. not until sunday.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 12 2008, 03:17 PM~11326478
> *no Roger was at the ink fest. not until sunday.
> *


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looking 4 a cadi coupe or fleet...90'd

Jay this is for u


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 12 2008, 02:48 PM~11325780
> *he a knight :biggrin:
> *


x5225


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 12 2008, 11:45 AM~11324808
> *they gave eli miklos points  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


well they do look alike :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

hey alex dont buy the kids bowling for the wii cuz this will happen


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 12 2008, 05:13 PM~11327328
> *well they do look alike  :biggrin:
> *


 :|


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 12 2008, 07:30 PM~11327446
> *hey alex dont buy the kids bowling for the wii cuz this will happen
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin white people :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 12 2008, 02:12 PM~11325003
> *all proceeds will be used to purchase school supplies and donated to local charity
> *


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 12 2008, 09:20 PM~11328273
> *
> *


Wtf I quoted nothing :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 12 2008, 08:05 PM~11328754
> *Wtf I quoted nothing :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 12 2008, 02:48 PM~11325780
> *he a knight :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: already!


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 12 2008, 10:33 PM~11329817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Are you guys happy now! :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

I got a set NOT AT ALL WHAT I WANTED, but they were only 100bucks! And There just tell I get a new set of KNOCK OFFS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

:wave: Sup Rick?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 12 2008, 06:29 PM~11327900
> *Fuckin white people :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YEAH !!!!!...........X2 DUMB ASSES...........WHITE PEOPLE MADRES..........


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

*Top 10 hardest-drinking cities in the US*


1. *Austin, Texas *

2. Milwaukee, Wisconsin 

3. San Francisco, California 

4. Providence, Rhode Island 

5. Chicago, Illinois 

8. (Tie) Seattle, Washington 

8. (Tie) Cleveland, Ohio 

8. (Tie) St Louis, Missouri 

9. Boston, Massachusetts 

10. Cincinnati, Ohio 

Compiled by Forbes.

We are all DRUNKS! :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 13 2008, 12:26 AM~11330482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Throwback bolt-ons


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 12 2008, 10:26 PM~11330482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'll buY them if you wanna get rid of them when you get ur knockoffs


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 13 2008, 12:26 AM~11330482
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*MEMORIES!!!*

:tears: 

Rudy's BBQ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 13 2008, 12:26 AM~11330482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 13 2008, 12:07 AM~11330283
> *:0 Are you gays happy now! :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Aug 13 2008, 10:42 AM~11332557
> *MEMORIES!!!
> 
> :tears:
> ...


Ha I'm right there w/ u


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 12 2008, 11:28 PM~11330494
> *:wave: Sup Rick?
> *


whats up big dog.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Aug 13 2008, 10:42 AM~11332557
> *MEMORIES!!!
> 
> :tears:
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 12 2008, 02:12 PM~11325003
> *all proceeds will be used to purchase school supplies and donated to local charity
> *


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 13 2008, 09:37 AM~11332909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


old school


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Aug 13 2008, 12:51 PM~11333498
> *old school
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Aug 13 2008, 10:42 AM~11332557
> *MEMORIES!!!
> 
> :tears:
> ...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 13 2008, 01:30 PM~11333859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Loria?? Nice socks :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 13 2008, 01:33 PM~11333885
> *Loria?? Nice socks :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

whats up


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 13 2008, 01:10 PM~11334254
> *whats up
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 13 2008, 11:42 AM~11333980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 13 2008, 07:54 AM~11332207
> *Throwback bolt-ons
> *


*TRAINING WHEELS......* :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

whos all going to Temple next weekend? want to meet up somewhere to roll out???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 13 2008, 04:28 PM~11335411
> *whos all going to Temple next weekend?  want to meet up somewhere to roll out???
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 13 2008, 04:18 PM~11335823
> *:no:  :no:  :no:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

1 of muh homies just bought this car here in lamesa tx paid $9.000


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 13 2008, 07:04 PM~11336667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


with everthing because that cheap for that car. that car has more than that in the paint alone :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 13 2008, 06:30 PM~11336377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

For everyone thats putin my rims down,kiss my ass... Its all I can aford right now... And unless your gona get me or help me get a new set of knockoffs,dont say shit at all... :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 13 2008, 05:33 PM~11336871
> *For everyone thats putin my rims down,kiss my ass... Its all I can aford right now... And unless your gona get me or help me get a new set of knockoffs,dont say shit at all...  :angry:
> *


what are you going to do with your other 2 good rims???


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 13 2008, 06:33 PM~11336871
> *For everyone thats putin my rims down,kiss my ass... Its all I can aford right now... And unless your gona get me or help me get a new set of knockoffs,dont say shit at all...  :angry:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 13 2008, 05:33 PM~11336871
> *For everyone thats putin my rims down,kiss my ass... Its all I can aford right now... And unless your gona get me or help me get a new set of knockoffs,dont say shit at all...  :angry:
> *


SORRY PAPI THEY JUST BULLSHITTIN......................


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 13 2008, 06:42 PM~11336933
> *what are you going to do with your other 2 good rims???
> *


Gona use one for a 5th wheel,and the other I dunno... Why whats up?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 13 2008, 05:52 PM~11337010
> *Gona use one for a 5th wheel,and the other I dunno... Why whats up?
> *


if the one is clean i might buy it for a spare


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 13 2008, 06:55 PM~11337031
> *if the one is clean i might buy it for a spare
> *


Ight thats whats up,i can send you a pic of it... And hey by the way conngrats on comin home with 1st place!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 13 2008, 05:57 PM~11337044
> *Ight thats whats up,i can send you a pic of it... And hey by the way conngrats on comin home with 1st place!
> *


thanks  
are you going to Temple?


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 13 2008, 06:59 PM~11337062
> *thanks
> are you going to Temple?
> *


Yes sir... What about chu?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 13 2008, 06:01 PM~11337073
> *Yes sir... What about chu?
> *


yep


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 13 2008, 06:59 PM~11337062
> *thanks
> are you going to Temple?
> *


yea ill be going... WIth my "Throwback bolt-ons/TRAINING WHEELS......" on my car and not givin a shit what people think or say...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 13 2008, 08:05 PM~11337101
> *yea ill be going... WIth my "Throwback bolt-ons/TRAINING WHEELS......" on my car and not givin a shit what people think or say...
> *


Kinda seems like that was directed towards me and it seems to be taken out of context people buy throwback shit all the time and no I wasn't talking shit but if you took it like that then it's on you.....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 13 2008, 07:33 PM~11336871
> *For everyone thats putin my rims down,kiss my ass... Its all I can aford right now... And unless your gona get me or help me get a new set of knockoffs,dont say shit at all...  :angry:
> *


:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:
*YOU WANT CHEESE TO GO WITH YOUR WHINE*


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 13 2008, 06:24 PM~11337246
> *Kinda seems like that was directed towards me and it seems to be taken out of context people buy throwback shit all the time and no I wasn't talking shit but if you took it like that then it's on you.....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THATS NICE GET INTO IT WITH A GUY WHO CALLS HIM SELF FATASS............ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 13 2008, 06:39 PM~11337361
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> YOU WANT CHEESE TO GO WITH YOUR  WHINE
> *


I LIKE SWISS CHEESE ....................


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 13 2008, 05:16 PM~11336748
> *with everthing because that cheap for that car. that car has more than that in the paint alone :0
> *


yea bro the only thing thats wrong with it is that the 2 back pumps gears dont work so we just order some but it has 3 cce pump set up looks bad ass


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

screw it throw 20's on it.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 13 2008, 06:43 PM~11337399
> *yea bro the only thing thats wrong with it is that the 2 back pumps gears dont work so we just order some but it has 3 cce pump set up looks bad ass
> *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 13 2008, 06:43 PM~11337406
> *screw it throw 20's on it.
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 13 2008, 08:43 PM~11337399
> *yea bro the only thing thats wrong with it is that the 2 back pumps gears dont work so we just order some but it has 3 cce pump set up looks bad ass
> *


Is that the old RO car that the chick owned....it's nice


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 13 2008, 08:43 PM~11337406
> *screw it throw 20's on it.
> *


do it and he wont be a knight anymore :|


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 13 2008, 07:43 PM~11337406
> *screw it throw 20's on it.
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-Gy3gSOuEI

this is what ima do to my car'


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 13 2008, 06:48 PM~11337465
> *Is that the old RO car that the chick owned....it's nice
> *


yes sir


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 13 2008, 06:48 PM~11337467
> *do it and he wont be a knight anymore :|
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: 20s and up lol


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 13 2008, 07:49 PM~11337471
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-Gy3gSOuEI
> 
> this is what ima do to my car'
> *


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 13 2008, 08:50 PM~11337477
> *yes sir
> *


Hey rock can you pm me your # looking for some things you may know how to get a hold of


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 13 2008, 08:49 PM~11337471
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-Gy3gSOuEI
> 
> this is what ima do to my car'
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :thumbsdown: :ugh: :guns: :buttkick: :nono: :barf: :banghead: :werd:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 13 2008, 06:53 PM~11337504
> *Hey rock can you pm me your # looking for some things you may know how to get a hold of
> *


785-9597


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 13 2008, 07:54 PM~11337519
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :ugh:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :barf:  :banghead:  :werd:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 13 2008, 07:48 PM~11337467
> *do it and he wont be a knight anymore :|
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 13 2008, 07:48 PM~11337467
> *do it and he wont be a knight anymore :|
> *


 :uh: :loco:  :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 13 2008, 09:04 PM~11337595
> *:uh:  :loco:    :roflmao:
> *


try it i double dog dare you. :rant:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 13 2008, 07:04 PM~11337595
> *:uh:  :loco:    :roflmao:
> *


i say u wont i say u wont i say u wont


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 13 2008, 07:07 PM~11337626
> *try it i double dog dare you. :rant:
> *


hes scared


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

pm sent rob


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 13 2008, 08:43 PM~11337406
> *screw it throw 20's on it.
> *


he can't afford 2 buy 2 knockoffs what makes you think he can afford the tires for those 20's. :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 13 2008, 08:13 PM~11337669
> *he can't afford 2 buy 2 knockoffs what makes you think he can afford the tires for those 20's. :biggrin:
> *


Ill have 20z on it by the end of this year! Better yet 24s lifted! :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 13 2008, 08:07 PM~11337626
> *try it i double dog dare you. :rant:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 13 2008, 09:25 PM~11337787
> *Ill have 20z on it by the end of this year! Better yet 24s lifted! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 13 2008, 08:27 PM~11337808
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :barf:
> *


POS FUCK IT,Im going to Rent A Tire Tomorrow!!! And getin some 24z! lmao! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 13 2008, 09:29 PM~11337830
> *POS FUCK IT,Im going to Rent A Tire Tomorrow!!! And getin some 24z! lmao! :biggrin:
> *


How you ain't got enough for the deposit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 13 2008, 08:33 PM~11337872
> *How you ain't got enough for the deposit :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 13 2008, 07:33 PM~11337872
> *How you ain't got enough for the deposit :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: may b u can sell ur car 2 buy yo rims


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 13 2008, 09:39 PM~11337929
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: may b u can sell ur car 2 buy yo rims
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 13 2008, 08:33 PM~11337872
> *How you ain't got enough for the deposit :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Will see! Man knights is gona become a DONK club after I put them thangs on my ride! :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 13 2008, 07:47 PM~11338023
> *Will see! Man knights is gona become a DONK club after I put them thangs on my ride! :biggrin:
> *


now u sound like miklo


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 13 2008, 08:52 PM~11338085
> *now u sound like miklo
> *


 :dunno: WHAT? :dunno:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up squid tell yo p0ps to call me


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 13 2008, 09:47 PM~11338023
> *Will see! Man knights is gona become a DONK club after I put them thangs on my ride! :biggrin:
> *


I don't think I will be alive to ever see that happen


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 13 2008, 09:47 PM~11338023
> *Will see! Man knights is gona become a DONK club after I put them thangs on my ride! :biggrin:
> *


not even in your lifetime :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 13 2008, 09:47 PM~11338023
> *Will see! Man knights is gona become a DONK club after I put them thangs on my ride! :biggrin:
> *


manuel said "*WHATEVER *"


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 13 2008, 08:57 PM~11338134
> *not even in your lifetime  :biggrin:
> *


Ricks Car! Ozs Truck! My Car! Whos is next? Chop 73? :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 13 2008, 09:59 PM~11338153
> *Ricks Car! Ozs Truck! My Car! Whos is next? Chop 73?  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IN YOUR DREAMS PEDRO IN YOUR DREAMS


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 13 2008, 08:59 PM~11338153
> *Ricks Car! Ozs Truck! My Car! Whos is next? Chop 73?  :roflmao:
> *


sup rock.
i dont gots a donk i gots a work truck...fixed :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 13 2008, 09:01 PM~11338166
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: IN YOUR DREAMS PEDRO IN YOUR DREAMS
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 13 2008, 09:02 PM~11338172
> *sup rock.
> i dont gots a donk i gots a work truck...fixed :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:Whats up Oz?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 13 2008, 10:02 PM~11338172
> *sup rock.
> i dont gots a donk i gots a work truck...fixed :biggrin:
> *


tell em oz tell em school dez youngins :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 13 2008, 09:04 PM~11338189
> *tell em oz tell em school dez youngins :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :worship: :worship: :worship: :nono: :nono: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Tino!
























What up


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 13 2008, 10:07 PM~11338218
> *Tino!
> What up
> *


whats up big rob?

Alex do you have any more old school pictures of when we were in the club?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Aug 13 2008, 10:10 PM~11338255
> *whats up big rob?
> 
> Alex do you have any more old school pictures of when we were in the club?
> *


i got one just for you i got to go to photobucket ill be back :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Aug 13 2008, 10:10 PM~11338255
> *whats up big rob?
> 
> Alex do you have any more old school pictures of when we were in the club?
> *


Post the aniversery pics from the year I got back from vegas


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 13 2008, 10:12 PM~11338269
> *i got one just for you i got to go to photobucket ill be back :biggrin:
> *


HEY.............COME BACK!! hno:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

DAMN IT THATS A GOOD PICTURE OF ME AND MY MOM!! :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 13 2008, 10:14 PM~11338292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 13 2008, 10:19 PM~11338343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great tymes


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

DAMN!! THOSE ARE SOME MEMORIES!! I MISS THOSE DAYS!! :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: I WANNA SEE MORE!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 13 2008, 09:23 PM~11338374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 13 2008, 10:23 PM~11338374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I should have been in vegas that day....thanks for bringing me home alex....it was worth all the memories we all had....


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

WE WERE A BIG ASS CLUB BACK THEN!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

MORE!! MORE!! I DONT WANT IT TO END!! :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Aug 13 2008, 10:29 PM~11338428
> *WE WERE A BIG ASS CLUB BACK THEN!!
> *


X2 and all on spokes except joey and anthony.....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 13 2008, 10:32 PM~11338472
> *X2 and all on spokes except joey and anthony.....
> *



I KNOW HUH!!


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 13 2008, 09:31 PM~11338462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 HOLLY SHIT THAT WAS A LONG TIME AGO! :biggrin:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

DO YOU HAVE ANY PICS OF MY CUTLASS?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Aug 13 2008, 10:36 PM~11338513
> *DO YOU HAVE ANY PICS OF MY CUTLASS?
> *


yea i have to look for them and scan them


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 13 2008, 10:36 PM~11338515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW THIS IS OLD SCHOOL, EVERYONE HAS PAGER NUMBERS!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

WHAT UP PEEPS!! :wave:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Aug 13 2008, 10:39 PM~11338548
> *YOU KNOW THIS IS OLD SCHOOL, EVERYONE HAS PAGER NUMBERS!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hey beep me later...we'll cruize


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 12 2008, 11:26 PM~11330482
> *
> 
> 
> ...



say homie, gotta homeboy down here got some 13s that he painted the center white, has tires on them, he askin like 2 bills for them...just 2 let ya know, i know its white center, but you can always paint em if anything...


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

9 Members: SouthsideLife, BOSSHAWG, FATASS, knight, unique27, tito_ls, impala_ss_in_atx, 73monte, degre576


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Aug 13 2008, 10:39 PM~11338548
> *YOU KNOW THIS IS OLD SCHOOL, EVERYONE HAS PAGER NUMBERS!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Beepers with the GOLD chains!!


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

NOW I CANT GO TO SLEEP!! I WANNA SEE MORE PICS!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 13 2008, 10:31 PM~11338462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ha look at the lil peanut heads.....I need a copy of this



Funny flaco oz and I were talking over old times this past weekend


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 13 2008, 09:46 PM~11338630
> *say homie, gotta homeboy down here got some 13s that he painted the center white, has tires on them, he askin like 2 bills for them...just 2 let ya know, i know its white center, but you can always paint em if anything...
> *


Say raymond pm me your number


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

those looked like some some good old time good to have some memories with kop will never have another familia like it


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 13 2008, 10:51 PM~11338692
> *those looked like some some good old time good to have some memories with kop will never have another familia like it
> *



X2......I KNOW THATS RIGHT!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: MiKLO, knight, 73monte, BOSSHAWG, SouthsideLife, unique27, impala_ss_in_atx
:0 :wave:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

waaz popin homiez'z......


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Where is beto and jthang


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 13 2008, 08:51 PM~11338692
> *those looked like some some good old time good to have some memories with kop will never have another familia like it
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

That's all i got for now. :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 13 2008, 11:04 PM~11338844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TOMORROW NIGHT ILL BE BACK ON LOOKING FOR MORE OLD SCHOOL PICS.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Aug 13 2008, 11:07 PM~11338890
> *:uh:
> *


hows that chemical burn


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 13 2008, 09:51 PM~11338691
> *Say raymond pm me your number
> *



your inbox is full homie..i think these are the rims..


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 13 2008, 10:14 PM~11338999
> *your inbox is full homie..i think these are the rims..
> 
> 
> ...


ill take them!!! TELL HIM TO HOLD THEM FOR ME IF HE CAN OR IF YOU CAN


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 13 2008, 09:08 PM~11338912
> *hows that chemical burn
> *


pretty bad i still look like a frog........ :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 13 2008, 11:14 PM~11338999
> *your inbox is full homie..i think these are the rims..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Aug 13 2008, 11:18 PM~11339036
> *
> pretty bad i still look like a frog........ :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :burn:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

DO YOU HAVE ANY MORE PICS AD?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Aug 13 2008, 11:18 PM~11339036
> *
> pretty bad i still look like a frog........ :biggrin:
> *


Call me bish


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 13 2008, 09:20 PM~11339055
> *:0  :burn:
> *


 :biggrin: just like dat


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 13 2008, 11:21 PM~11339069
> *Call me bish
> *


ok your a bish :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Aug 13 2008, 11:21 PM~11339062
> *DO YOU HAVE ANY MORE PICS AD?
> *


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

x2


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 13 2008, 11:23 PM~11339084
> *ok your a bish :biggrin:
> *


Big pimpin on blaD's??? :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

PEACE OUT EVERYONE :wave:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Aug 13 2008, 11:31 PM~11339176
> *:uh:
> *


Ur to young to know thw story behind that......


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

what tha hell does dat sopose 2 mean!?...... :biggrin: o :angry:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Aug 13 2008, 11:33 PM~11339197
> *PEACE OUT EVERYONE :wave:
> *



LATER


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 13 2008, 08:23 PM~11338374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAYYUM that's an old pic. Does anyone still have a wooden wall plaque from that anniversary? I have mine somewhere, Ill have to look for it and post it. but first I gotta figure out how to post pics. lol


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin: 



Wake up......fine then I'll go back 2 sleep.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Aug 14 2008, 03:42 AM~11340597
> *DAYYUM that's an old pic. Does anyone still have a wooden wall plaque from that anniversary? I have mine somewhere, Ill have to look for it and post it. but first I gotta figure out how to post pics. lol
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Hola chicas!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

nice pictures


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Swerving on the highway ready this.....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 14 2008, 11:53 AM~11342268
> *Swerving on the highway ready this.....
> *


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

nice pic Flaco  

do you have any pics from Longview???


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

As if I didnt have enuf problems with money my Mickey Ficky brake booster in my truck went out today after I got to work .... Son of a Beeeooootttccchhh.... F'n Chit..!!!!! :banghead: So now a booster and master cylinder gonna cost me around 190 + fluid and paper towels, Tow truck to Kyle ... On top of all that I still need to get my car aligned and the dude there is trying to rip me off too... :twak: 
sorry people I had no one else to vent to .... BUT I'LL STILL SEE YALL IN TEMPLE.. :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 14 2008, 12:51 PM~11342791
> *As if I didnt have enuf problems with money my Mickey Ficky brake booster in my truck went out today after I got to work .... Son of a Beeeooootttccchhh....  F'n Chit..!!!!!  :banghead:  So now a booster and master cylinder gonna cost me around 150 + fluid and paper towels, Tow truck to Kyle ... On top of all that I still need to get my car aligned and the dude there is trying to rip me off too...  :twak:
> sorry people I had no one else to vent to ....  BUT I'LL STILL SEE YALL IN TEMPLE.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

whats up Lamark :wave: how was your trip???


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 14 2008, 12:51 PM~11342791
> *As if I didnt have enuf problems with money my Mickey Ficky brake booster in my truck went out today after I got to work .... Son of a Beeeooootttccchhh....  F'n Chit..!!!!!  :banghead:  So now a booster and master cylinder gonna cost me around 150 + fluid and paper towels, Tow truck to Kyle ... On top of all that I still need to get my car aligned and the dude there is trying to rip me off too...  :twak:
> sorry people I had no one else to vent to ....  BUT I'LL STILL SEE YALL IN TEMPLE.. :biggrin:
> *


That sux


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Car Club: Friends of KnightsofPleasure
:roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

NO CHEVY JOKES OK ..


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up everyone. whats the plan for temple


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 14 2008, 12:51 PM~11342791
> *As if I didnt have enuf problems with money my Mickey Ficky brake booster in my truck went out today after I got to work .... Son of a Beeeooootttccchhh....  F'n Chit..!!!!!  :banghead:  So now a booster and master cylinder gonna cost me around 190 + fluid and paper towels, Tow truck to Kyle ... On top of all that I still need to get my car aligned and the dude there is trying to rip me off too...  :twak:
> sorry people I had no one else to vent to ....  BUT I'LL STILL SEE YALL IN TEMPLE.. :biggrin:
> *


i have a trailer if you want we will trailer it for you


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 12 2008, 02:12 PM~11325003
> *all proceeds will be used to purchase school supplies and donated to local charity
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 14 2008, 12:53 PM~11342806
> *whats up Lamark :wave: how was your trip???
> *


GOOD


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 14 2008, 01:22 PM~11343025
> *GOOD
> *


he didnt get my mickey ears  :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 14 2008, 01:37 PM~11343157
> *he didnt get my mickey ears   :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: :happysad: SORRY


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 14 2008, 12:58 PM~11342836
> *Car Club: Friends of KnightsofPleasure
> :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


Whatch think bout that..... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 14 2008, 01:47 PM~11343266
> *Whatch think bout that..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 14 2008, 11:37 AM~11343157
> *he didnt get my mickey ears   :biggrin:
> *


thats messed up :nosad: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

was that Marks???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 14 2008, 02:35 PM~11343746
> *was that Marks???
> *


that was the one i sold him for a bill


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 14 2008, 12:57 PM~11343954
> *that was the one i sold him for a bill
> *


 :0 foreal???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 14 2008, 03:02 PM~11344004
> *:0 foreal???
> *


no not relly, i was buying the car for 700 in payments i owed one bill. mark need a car so i told him pay the bill and he could have it .
this is what it look like after paint


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 14 2008, 01:09 PM~11344062
> *no not relly, i was buying the car for 700 in payments i owed one bill. mark need a car so i told him pay the bill and he could have it .
> this is what it look like after paint
> 
> ...


oh okay that one, thats clean, sucks that it got wrecked


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 13 2008, 08:01 PM~11338166
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: IN YOUR DREAMS PEDRO IN YOUR DREAMS
> *


 :roflmao: ......all late :biggrin: i guess i missed that page


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

damn as if my day wasnt bad enuf :uh: after towing truck to my house and ordering parts for it I decided to take the impala to get my alignment set up ..... Well when they put it on the lift the dude calls me over to him and shows me something... F'n ball joint falls right out..WTF.... come on man can a brother catch a break he tells me I can replace the lower A arm and ball joint or spot weld the old one cuz the ball joint is new N E ways sssooo I'm leaning toward the spot welding I know it sounds ghetto but after seeing how EZ that thing falls out I'm going to have to make it do what it do !!! :banghead:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 14 2008, 04:13 PM~11344585
> *damn as if my day wasnt bad enuf  :uh:  after towing truck to my house and ordering parts for it I decided to take the impala to get my alignment set up ..... Well when they put it on the lift the dude calls me over to him and shows me something...  F'n ball joint falls right out..WTF....  come on man can a brother catch a break he tells me I can replace the lower A arm and ball joint or spot weld the old one cuz the ball joint is new N E ways sssooo  I'm leaning toward the spot welding I know it sounds ghetto but after seeing how EZ that thing falls out I'm going to have to make it do what it do !!! :banghead:
> *


Go home,pet the pup, kiss the wife, crawl into bed and try it again tomorrow....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

put a smile on your face


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

81's Finest
:wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

unique27
:wave:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 14 2008, 06:31 PM~11345804
> *81's Finest
> :wave:
> *


X2


Heard thru thr grapevine that ur old monte might be 4 sale....


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

What up Miklo!


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> *Heard thru thr grapevine that ur old monte might be 4 sale.... *





I wish someone would bring that thing back from the dead.....
I've got cash money to buy it right now.. :biggrin: but he always dick's me around when it comes time to make it happen!!!
I got a new love in my life. :biggrin: 




:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Damn ALEX..... :biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

unique, u talking about this one i'm sure.. Still looks the same, from when i had it!




http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/81montecarlopic2.jpg[/img]]My Webpage



http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/81morepics2.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 14 2008, 04:59 PM~11346047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*ROB WHY YOU LOOKIN LIKE THIS ?? *.............:scrutinize: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 14 2008, 06:59 PM~11346047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 14 2008, 07:07 PM~11346121
> *ROB WHY YOU LOOKIN LIKE THIS ?? .............:scrutinize:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Cause I saw a bad marriage in my future.... :0


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Aug 14 2008, 07:06 PM~11346105
> *unique, u talking about this one i'm sure.. Still looks the same, from when i had it!
> http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/81montecarlopic2.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/81morepics2.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> *


Same 1 only thing different is no booty kit and non of the hydros work.....he keeps wanting me to go by and rewire everything .


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

VATOS LOCOS FOREVER


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 14 2008, 05:16 PM~11346199
> *Same 1 only thing different is no booty kit and non of the hydros work.....he keeps wanting me to go by and rewire everything .
> *


does he live by that guy with the green (primer now i think) impala that i was asking you about???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 14 2008, 05:30 PM~11346301
> *does he live by that guy with the green (primer now i think) impala that i was asking you about???
> *


73 or 74 impala


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 14 2008, 04:59 PM~11346047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what are yall going to do for the aniversary this year???


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 14 2008, 05:29 PM~11346290
> *VATOS LOCOS FOREVER
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Here you go miklo let me know what you think? :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 14 2008, 07:30 PM~11346301
> *does he live by that guy with the green (primer now i think) impala that i was asking you about???
> *


In the same area


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 14 2008, 05:34 PM~11346335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: $40


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 14 2008, 05:37 PM~11346353
> *In the same area
> *


do you still see that impala around?


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

I put my screen in my car,not that it matters,I cant drive tha mother fucker! :roflmao:

But al least it looks tight!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 14 2008, 06:37 PM~11346354
> *:thumbsup: $40
> *


 :roflmao: $45 :thumbsdown: 

$75 cause the tires lke bran new... And they have no rust at all......


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 14 2008, 05:40 PM~11346374
> *:roflmao: $45 :thumbsdown:
> 
> $75 cause the tires lke bran new... And they have no rust at all......
> *


okay, sold for $45 :thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 14 2008, 07:38 PM~11346360
> *do you still see that impala around?
> *


Nope


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 14 2008, 05:38 PM~11346362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 14 2008, 06:42 PM~11346385
> *okay, sold for $45 :thumbsup:
> *


 :rofl: :nono: :buttkick: :rofl:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=423982


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 14 2008, 05:44 PM~11346398
> *:rofl:  :nono:  :buttkick:  :rofl:
> *


how much do you want?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 14 2008, 05:45 PM~11346408
> *how much do you want?
> *


75???


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 14 2008, 06:45 PM~11346408
> *how much do you want?
> *


$75 cause the tires lke bran new... And they have no rust at all...... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 14 2008, 05:47 PM~11346421
> *$75 cause the tires lke bran new... And they have no rust at all...... :biggrin:
> *


is that for both of them?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

50 for 4 gold bullets and adpt and tool


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 14 2008, 06:48 PM~11346430
> *is that for both of them?
> *


just 1 FOO!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 14 2008, 05:49 PM~11346438
> *just 1 FOO!
> *


damn! fine ill give you..............$40


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 14 2008, 06:49 PM~11346437
> *50 for 4 gold bullets and adpt and tool
> *


ONLY HAVE 3 ADPT CAUSE ONE OF THEM IS MY BROS...  
aND HEY NO HARD FILLINS BRO,I WAS JUST A LIL PISSED OFF YESTERDAY  
MY BAD HOMIE....


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 14 2008, 06:50 PM~11346447
> *damn! fine ill give you..............$40
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :thumbsdown: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

UGLY FUCKIN RIMS DONT FIT MY CAR..... :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:  :burn:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 14 2008, 05:53 PM~11346464
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *


im just playing ill talk to you about it later


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 14 2008, 05:55 PM~11346474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is the lug pattern different???


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 14 2008, 06:57 PM~11346482
> *im just playing ill talk to you about it later
> *


cOO THATS WHATS UP,PM ME LATTER AND LET ME KNOW!


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 14 2008, 06:57 PM~11346491
> *is the lug pattern different???
> *


YEA JUST BY A LIL BIT


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 14 2008, 07:52 PM~11346454
> *ONLY HAVE 3 ADPT CAUSE ONE OF THEM IS MY BROS...
> aND HEY NO HARD FILLINS BRO,I WAS JUST A LIL PISSED OFF YESTERDAY
> MY BAD HOMIE....
> *


Everybody barks it's when you bite that there's problems


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 14 2008, 05:55 PM~11346474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LET ME KNOW U WANNA SELL THEM


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 14 2008, 06:08 PM~11346604
> *LET ME KNOW U WANNA SELL THEM
> *


put them on the burban and go old school :0 :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 14 2008, 07:08 PM~11346604
> *LET ME KNOW U WANNA SELL THEM
> *


Yea you want them???


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 14 2008, 06:11 PM~11346639
> *Yea you want them???
> *


YEA HOW MUCH THERE 4 MUH SON


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 14 2008, 06:10 PM~11346629
> *put them on the burban and go old school :0  :biggrin:
> *


SHUT THE FUK UP WHITE BOY :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey Mark i found one of your girlfriend :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 14 2008, 07:55 PM~11346474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 14 2008, 07:47 PM~11346421
> *$75 cause the tires lke bran new... And they have no rust at all...... :biggrin:
> *


I'll take your 2 curbed ones


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 14 2008, 08:19 PM~11346712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 wow they looked so small...what did you feed them??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 14 2008, 09:21 PM~11347253
> * wow they looked so small...what did you feed them??
> *


everything :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*ROB YOU KNOW WERE I CAN GET A 42" OR 44" MOONROOF FOR MY 2DR. ??*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 14 2008, 09:26 PM~11347294
> *everything :biggrin:
> *


 I bet......every time I c em they are always eating..... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 14 2008, 09:36 PM~11347392
> * I bet......every time I c em they are always eating..... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 14 2008, 09:33 PM~11347366
> *ROB YOU KNOW WERE I CAN GET A 42" OR 44" MOONROOF FOR MY 2DR. ??
> *



Rob said: there's a guy 4rm da Dallas area dat had 2 44" and 1 42" bout 4 months back.....he would try and find the name and pm u


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 14 2008, 07:40 PM~11347438
> * Rob said: there's a guy 4rm da Dallas area dat had 2 44" and 1 42" bout 4 months back.....he would try and find the name and pm u
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*car wash this saterday at advanced auto parts
7th and pleasent vally
all proceeds will be used to purchase school supplies and donated to local charity coo*l.gif


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

those are some good pics of the old days Alex, to bad you cant post any videos from the old days!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Aug 14 2008, 10:12 PM~11347774
> *those are some good pics of the old days Alex, to bad you cant post any videos from the old days!! :biggrin:
> *


Like the one with you and Gary dancing on the police cruiser :biggrin:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 14 2008, 10:25 PM~11347924
> *Like the one with you and Gary dancing on the police cruiser :biggrin:
> *


UHHHHHH....................OH THAT WAS DIFFERENT. :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 14 2008, 10:25 PM~11347924
> *Like the one with you and Gary dancing on the police cruiser :biggrin:
> *


I wanna see...Rob said how bout tino raping flaco on the cutty or sam pushing tino around genie car wash in his truck...that would have made some good video


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 14 2008, 10:32 PM~11347994
> *I wanna see...Rob said how bout tino raping flaco on the cutty or sam pushing tino around genie car wash in his truck...that would have made some good video
> *



UHHHHHHH........................ I DONT KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT? :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 14 2008, 10:32 PM~11347994
> *I wanna see...Rob said how bout tino raping flaco on the cutty or sam pushing tino around genie car wash in his truck...that would have made some good video
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

How bout alex getting pulled over in SA and hitting the switch box infront of the cops while getting out the car


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 14 2008, 10:44 PM~11348118
> *How bout alex getting pulled over in SA and hitting the switch box infront of the cops while getting out the car
> *


I still haven't paid them tickets. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

or what about rob at the logs, he broke that window to the wrecked cartrying to get the girl out when all he had to do was try the other door


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

How bout harlengen high show in SA when tino poked gary in the azz with the umbrella.... infront of the whole show.......mas puto :uh:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 14 2008, 10:49 PM~11348178
> *or what about rob at the logs, he broke that window to the wrecked cartrying to get the girl out when all he had to do was try the other door
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:
That car was already fucked up....nobody died...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

or when the club chased that girl down on 35 :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 14 2008, 10:57 PM~11348265
> *or when the club chased that girl down on 35 :biggrin:
> *


We was gonna fuck some shit up till we saw tits......then josh got #'s....j/k


Flac and I were just talking bout that in lveiw


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Till 2morrow  
Laterz


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 14 2008, 07:26 PM~11346763
> *I'll take your 2 curbed ones
> *


Those are going for $150 apiece!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

sooooo, did you decide to go any lower on the rim???


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

car wash this saterday at advanced auto parts
7th and pleasent vally
all proceeds will be used to purchase school supplies and donated to local charity cool


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

saturday night we all meet up at hotbodies.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 14 2008, 10:16 PM~11348460
> *sooooo, did you decide to go any lower on the rim???
> *


 :roflmao: :no: :no: :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 14 2008, 10:18 PM~11348477
> *saturday night we all meet up at hotbodies.
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 14 2008, 10:18 PM~11348477
> *saturday night we all meet up at hotbodies.
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



for alex's bday


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 14 2008, 07:14 PM~11346672
> *YEA HOW MUCH THERE 4 MUH SON
> *


Make me a offer! :cheesy: 

Or maybe i can trade you for the knock offs you got! :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 14 2008, 10:18 PM~11348477
> *saturday night we all meet up at hotbodies.
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Ricks payin for all the dances!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 14 2008, 10:18 PM~11348477
> *saturday night we all meet up at hotbodies.
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hey dawg seein as how my cars not runnin can you pick a ***** up?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ok i have set the date for game day at my house. 

sept. 6 1 til 5  

please let me know if that is a bad day.. 

donations are always welcome for snacks and drinks


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 14 2008, 10:26 PM~11348546
> *Hey dawg seein as how my cars not runnin can you pick a ***** up?
> *



sure big dog.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 14 2008, 10:24 PM~11348539
> *Ricks payin for all the dances!!! :biggrin:
> *



shit i have enough to pay my way in. thats it.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 15 2008, 07:14 AM~11350430
> *
> *


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 14 2008, 11:29 PM~11348583
> *ok i have set the date for game day at my house.
> 
> sept. 6      1 til 5
> ...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 15 2008, 12:01 PM~11351491
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 14 2008, 11:31 PM~11348594
> *shit i have enough to pay my way in. thats it.
> *


How are you going to pay for my dances?


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 15 2008, 12:24 PM~11351633
> *How are you going to pay for my dances?
> *


Wish we could go.....


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 15 2008, 11:24 AM~11351633
> *How are you going to pay for my dances?
> *


nickles, dimes, and pennies


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 15 2008, 11:20 AM~11352023
> *nickles, dimes, and pennies
> *


BROKE BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 15 2008, 03:38 PM~11353527
> *BROKE BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


everybody cant be like you. big baller


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

JUST FOR YOU RICK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Aug 15 2008, 03:04 PM~11353756
> *JUST FOR YOU RICK!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Aug 15 2008, 04:04 PM~11353756
> *JUST FOR YOU RICK!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 looks like your catchin a case :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 14 2008, 10:29 PM~11348583
> *ok i have set the date for game day at my house.
> 
> sept. 6      1 til 5
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 15 2008, 06:02 PM~11354121
> *looks like your catchin a case :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 14 2008, 09:33 PM~11347366
> *ROB YOU KNOW WERE I CAN GET A 42" OR 44" MOONROOF FOR MY 2DR. ??
> *


 Dam I found two 42s at a wrecking yard today outside of Waco for 150 hit me up!! :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

where everybody @??


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Aug 15 2008, 06:33 PM~11355108
> *Dam I found two 42s at a wrecking yard today outside of Waco for 150 hit me up!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 14 2008, 10:30 PM~11348588
> *sure big dog.
> *


Already!


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

car wash this saterday at advanced auto parts on the east side of that ATX!
Corner of 7th and pleasent vally From 8am-???
all proceeds will be used to purchase school supplies and donated to local school...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 15 2008, 09:47 PM~11355648
> *car wash this saterday at advanced auto parts on the east side of that ATX!
> Corner of 7th and pleasent vally From 8am-???
> all proceeds will be used to purchase school supplies and donated to local school...
> *


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Damnit squid go 2 sleep :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

sorry abou today,I hope that no one is mad at me


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Doubt that.....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*really* nice pics Flaco


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

how did the car wash go today???


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 14 2008, 09:16 PM~11348460
> *sooooo, did you decide to go any lower on the rim???
> *


*YOU NEED A RIM ?? I HAVE 3 13X7 ALL CHROME FOR SALE !! LMK. *


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 16 2008, 07:37 PM~11361630
> *YOU NEED A RIM ?? I HAVE 3 13X7 ALL CHROME FOR SALE !! LMK.
> *


HOW MUCH................. :cheesy:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Happy birthday bro.....u have always been famliy....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday Alex.....we may not have known each other for as long as most people but you have always treated me like family so I hope you have a great one


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

happy birthday bro sorry i couldent b the but hope u have fun from the CASTRO familia


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 16 2008, 11:16 PM~11362675
> *happy birthday bro sorry i couldent b the but hope u have fun from the CASTRO familia
> 
> 
> ...



damn i like that


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ALEX!! MUCH LOVE, HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY!!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 16 2008, 11:52 PM~11363110
> *damn i like that
> *


that not 4 u rick its 4 alex so close ur eyes lol


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 16 2008, 10:16 PM~11362675
> *happy birthday bro sorry i couldent b the but hope u have fun from the CASTRO ,MIRACLES CAR CLUB AND .....familia
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ALEX, HOPE YOU HAVE A GOOD ONE


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hey Rick, did yall go out last night?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:no:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 17 2008, 11:09 AM~11364713
> *:no:
> *


what did yall do yesterday?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 17 2008, 01:13 PM~11364740
> *what did yall do yesterday?
> *


 nothing much went by Alex's and chilled there.....kicked back watched old school videos


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 17 2008, 11:27 AM~11364827
> * nothing much went by Alex's and chilled there.....kicked back watched old school videos
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Happy Birthday to my Homie Alex!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: uffin: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey Alex post pics of your tatt :biggrin: (I know it won't be finished 2day but I still wanna c it)


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

x2


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Yo Happy Birthday Alex!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

happy b-day alex  ......have a good one man! :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Yo alex were was you guys at? I went by the house but tha door was closed and the truck was gone...


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 17 2008, 04:29 PM~11366312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn rick i know its alex's b-day but u didnt have to dress up


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

happy birthday cuz


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

HEY HAPPYBIRTHDAY HOPE YOU HAVE A GOOD ONE


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 17 2008, 06:54 PM~11366747
> *damn rick i know its alex's b-day but u didnt have to dress up
> *


haha


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i was looking for some pictures found these.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 17 2008, 08:49 PM~11367175
> *i was looking for some pictures found these.
> 
> 
> ...


my bike :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

damnit rick


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I want to thank everyone that came over to celebrate my birthday and for everyones birthday wishes. It was painful :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*4 and a half hours later*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 17 2008, 09:40 PM~11368779
> *4 and a half hours later
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's some good shit there..:wow:..


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

DAMN BRO THOSE TATS LOOK GOOD!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

What up :wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 17 2008, 11:40 PM~11368779
> *4 and a half hours later
> 
> 
> ...


man i should have went. my girl was mad, she really wanted a new tatto  
Looks good. Lets see the monte


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

NICE SLEAVE BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

hey alex that looks really good so how long into the session did you start to cry ? :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 18 2008, 07:13 AM~11370215
> *hey alex that looks really good so how long into the session did you start to cry ?  :tears:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :no: :no:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 18 2008, 12:41 AM~11369319
> *man i should have went. my girl was mad, she really wanted a new tatto
> Looks good. Lets see the monte
> *


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 18 2008, 09:12 AM~11370816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who did those?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

damn :wow: those look bad azz it came out real good

how many more hrs do you have left if any?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Aug 18 2008, 10:13 AM~11370819
> *Who did those?
> *


Roger, the one that does House's tattoos.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 17 2008, 09:40 PM~11368779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  looks badass


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 18 2008, 10:05 AM~11371215
> *Roger, the one that does House's tattoos.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 18 2008, 01:56 PM~11373629
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Aug 18 2008, 04:17 PM~11373842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


great pics, put one up of Rita's tat :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 17 2008, 11:45 PM~11368832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean bro


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Aug 18 2008, 04:39 PM~11374061
> *looks clean bro
> *


Thanks Ramon :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Aug 18 2008, 05:01 PM~11374329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait till he brings it out.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

where can i get my tint took off for cheap?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

*BEWARE OF THE MIRRIORS*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Aug 17 2008, 09:45 PM~11368832-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

LET ME KNOW WHAT YALL THINK


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 18 2008, 05:41 PM~11374752
> *where can i get my tint took off for cheap?
> *


do it your self :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

yours???


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 18 2008, 04:49 PM~11375327
> *yours???
> *


  GOING TO BUY IT FROM A FRIEND $2500


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 18 2008, 06:44 PM~11375279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 18 2008, 04:51 PM~11375345
> * GOING TO BUY IT FROM A FRIEND $2500
> *


 :0 thats badass


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

does it run?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

81's Finest :wave:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 18 2008, 04:52 PM~11375357
> *does it run?
> *


YEA BUT WANNA PUT A V8 N IT


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

What up Miklo..... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 18 2008, 06:53 PM~11375366
> *YEA BUT WANNA PUT A V8 N IT
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 18 2008, 04:55 PM~11375387
> *:no:  :no:  :no:
> *


Y NOT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 18 2008, 04:53 PM~11375366
> *YEA BUT WANNA PUT A V8 N IT
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: all chrome :biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Anybody know anyone looking for some 13x7.... The ones off my lac, 
everything to go with them. tires/adpters/3 bar spinner...
$300.00
I got my 22's in today....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Aug 18 2008, 05:02 PM~11375445
> *Anybody know anyone looking for some 13x7.... The ones off my lac,
> everything to go with them. tires/adpters/3 bar spinner...
> $300.00
> ...


i thought you were going with 24's???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 18 2008, 06:58 PM~11375417
> *Y NOT
> *


i wopuld leave it og. plus you would have to upgraded your suspension and brackes,unless you are going to do that already


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

could not get them to fit just right!!!!! :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Aug 18 2008, 05:05 PM~11375476
> *could not get them to fit just right!!!!! :angry:
> *


did you send them back allready???

if not let me know  PM sent


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Rocky what year is that?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Aug 18 2008, 07:02 PM~11375445
> *Anybody know anyone looking for some 13x7.... The ones off my lac,
> everything to go with them. tires/adpters/3 bar spinner...
> $300.00
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

I already sent them back,plus got back a little bit of a refund, since i went smaller..
Just trying something different with the bigger rims..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 18 2008, 07:09 PM~11375499
> *Rocky what year is that?
> *


49 biz sedan :dunno: straight 6 3 on the tree


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Alex, is that a full tatt of your monte or does it fade?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 18 2008, 07:16 PM~11375575
> *Alex, is that a full tatt of your monte or does it fade?
> *


fade


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 18 2008, 05:18 PM~11375590
> *fade
> *


 :thumbsup: does your arm hurt today?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:no: :no: :no:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> *Anybody know anyone looking for some 13x7.... The ones off my lac,
> everything to go with them. tires/adpters/3 bar spinner...
> $300.00
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

^^^there you go Eligh^^^


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Aug 18 2008, 05:05 PM~11375476
> *could not get them to fit just right!!!!! :angry:
> *











*24'S ......*


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Aug 18 2008, 06:02 PM~11375445
> *Anybody know anyone looking for some 13x7.... The ones off my lac,
> everything to go with them. tires/adpters/3 bar spinner...
> $300.00
> ...


Man, Damn it... A lil outa my price range...  
And if your putin 22's on it wont that put you in DONK when you go to shows?
Even tho there spokes???


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

QUOTE(81's Finest @ Aug 18 2008, 05:05 PM) 
could not get them to fit just right!!!!! 



24'S ...... 




But mines a Black Lac.... :biggrin: thats why they wouldn't fit...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Aug 18 2008, 05:50 PM~11375830
> *QUOTE(81's Finest @ Aug 18 2008, 05:05 PM)
> could not get them to fit just right!!!!!
> 24'S ......
> ...


 i was wondering why???


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Aug 18 2008, 05:50 PM~11375830
> *QUOTE(81's Finest @ Aug 18 2008, 05:05 PM)
> could not get them to fit just right!!!!!
> 24'S ......
> ...


*SORRY.........* :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

[/quote]
Alex how do you think these will look on my car,Tha reason I ask is because there white and my car is cream... 

Well Ima go pick them up this week! :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

it would look like a cream colored lincoln with white spokes :biggrin: j/k

it probably wont look too bad for now, just have them painted later


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

does anyone know where i can get 2 standards 13's or 14's???


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 18 2008, 06:56 PM~11375870
> *bad.
> *


Ya think so? WELL I DIDNT ASK YOU! :biggrin: Just kiddin! well even if they dont look good im going to sell them to my bro for his white cadillac...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 18 2008, 05:56 PM~11375870
> *it would look like a cream colored lincoln with white spokes :biggrin: j/k
> 
> it probably wont look too bad for now, just have them painted later
> *


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 18 2008, 07:45 PM~11375796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :banghead:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 18 2008, 07:01 PM~11375912


Ill just get the car painted blue or red like I wanted,then they wont look as bad... Naw I mean>?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 18 2008, 06:00 PM~11375903
> *Ya think so? WELL I DIDNT ASK YOU!  :biggrin: Just kiddin! well even if they dont look good im going to sell them to my bro for his white cadillac...
> *


i really dont think theyed look bad


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 18 2008, 06:02 PM~11375931
> *Ill just get the ar painted blue or red like I wanted,then they wont look as bad... Naw I mean>?
> *


 :thumbsup: yup


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 18 2008, 07:03 PM~11375942
> *i really dont think theyed look bad
> *


Coo! they would look better on my bros cadillac right?


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

>


Alex how do you think these will look on my car,Tha reason I ask is because there white and my car is cream... 

Well Ima go pick them up this week! :biggrin:
[/quote]
Wheels look good


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Aug 18 2008, 06:02 PM~11375927
> *:twak:  :banghead:
> *











*22'S.....* :biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Just fucking around about the big wheels, that will never ever ever ever happen..
got the new ones in today and just looking to get rid of the old ones..

here's the new ones...






http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_3221.jpg[/img]]My Webpage



http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_3220.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> Alex how do you think these will look on my car,Tha reason I ask is because there white and my car is cream...
> 
> Well Ima go pick them up this week! :biggrin:


Wheels look good
[/quote]
Thankx man :thumbsup: How you think they would look on my car? Just tryin to see what diffrent people would think...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

haha :roflmao: Lowrider Magazine just called my house asking if I would renew my subscribsion because I let it go 5 months ago... I was like nah not interested and he said well our prices have dropped on the magazine... No thanks !!! Fool Keep your magazine...... Just thought it was pretty stupid Primedia having to call people now to sell there magazine... get well soon LRM .... 








:biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Aug 18 2008, 07:08 PM~11375995
> *Just fucking around about the big wheels, that will never ever ever ever happen..
> got the new ones in today and just looking to get rid of the old ones..
> 
> ...


I thought you sad they were 22's???


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Aug 18 2008, 06:08 PM~11375995
> *Just fucking around about the big wheels, that will never ever ever ever happen..
> got the new ones in today and just looking to get rid of the old ones..
> 
> ...


*IM NOT !! ASK ACOSTA512 ............*


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Aug 18 2008, 08:08 PM~11375995
> *Just fucking around about the big wheels, that will never ever ever ever happen..
> got the new ones in today and just looking to get rid of the old ones..
> 
> ...


Dam! I thought I was gonna have to jump in the Cutty and make sure you didnt bump you head! :biggrin: Wheels look real good :thumbsup:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> Just fucking around about the big wheels, that will never ever ever ever happen..
> got the new ones in today and just looking to get rid of the old ones..
> 
> here's the new ones...
> ...


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 18 2008, 07:11 PM~11376025
> *haha  :roflmao:  Lowrider Magazine just called my house asking if I would renew my subscribsion because I let it go 5 months ago... I was like nah not interested and he said well our prices have dropped on the magazine... No thanks !!!  Fool  Keep your magazine......  Just thought it was pretty stupid Primedia having to call people now to sell there magazine...  get well soon  LRM ....
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Keith from homeboyz hooked it up man!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Aug 18 2008, 06:08 PM~11375995
> *Just fucking around about the big wheels, that will never ever ever ever happen..
> got the new ones in today and just looking to get rid of the old ones..
> 
> ...











*HERE ARE MINE........* :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Dam!!  :worship: Are those "72s"


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

They look good man!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Aug 18 2008, 06:26 PM~11376184
> *Dam!!   :worship: Are those "72s"
> *


*YES SIRRR............*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Aug 18 2008, 06:29 PM~11376231
> *They look good man!
> *


*THNX *!


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> *QUOTE
> Anybody know anyone looking for some 13x7.... The ones off my lac,
> everything to go with them. tires/adpters/3 bar spinner...
> $300.00
> ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up everyone. damn i am stuck at work


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Golden knights forever ayy beto


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

What up Rick... Damn that sucks to still be at work homie!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Aug 18 2008, 07:50 PM~11376442
> *What up Rick... Damn that sucks to still be at work homie!
> *



it is all good. ready for this weekend. i need to wax my car.


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

well hello everyone I know its been a while since I have logged on, damn those 80 hr weeks


well here is my progress


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Aug 18 2008, 07:55 PM~11376500
> *well hello everyone I know its been a while since I have logged on, damn those 80 hr weeks
> well here is my progress
> 
> ...



looking good big dog. :thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice pork....how the baby


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

baby is great she is gettin so big so fast


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Aug 18 2008, 08:02 PM~11376580
> *baby is great she is gettin so big so fast
> *



that is good to hear. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Aug 18 2008, 05:02 PM~11375445
> *Anybody know anyone looking for some 13x7.... The ones off my lac,
> everything to go with them. tires/adpters/3 bar spinner...
> $300.00
> ...


U GOT A PIC OF THEM HOMIE


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 18 2008, 05:09 PM~11375499
> *Rocky what year is that?
> *


50 FLEET LINE DELUXE AND YEA 6 WITH 3 ON DA TREE


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 18 2008, 10:06 PM~11377266
> *50 FLEET LINE DELUXE AND YEA 6 WITH 3 ON DA TREE
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 18 2008, 10:06 PM~11377266
> *50 FLEET LINE DELUXE AND YEA 6 WITH 3 ON DA TREE
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Aug 18 2008, 08:55 PM~11376500
> *well hello everyone I know its been a while since I have logged on, damn those 80 hr weeks
> well here is my progress
> 
> ...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

so Alex when u gonna finish the rest of you tat???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

^^^^^


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 18 2008, 11:01 PM~11377894
> * so Alex when u gonna finish the rest of you tat???
> *


i have to find more pictures, i thought what i had would cover my arm.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 19 2008, 11:22 AM~11381196
> *i have to find more pictures, i thought what i had would cover my arm.
> *



It's cause of them big GUNS you carrying!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Aug 19 2008, 11:24 AM~11381209
> *It's cause of them big GUNS you carrying!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: that not all i carry that is big


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 19 2008, 11:22 AM~11381196
> *i have to find more pictures, i thought what i had would cover my arm.
> *


i might us this one some where


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 18 2008, 06:50 PM~11376441
> *Golden knights forever ayy beto
> *


JUICY FRUIT!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

NICE!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Aug 18 2008, 06:55 PM~11376500
> *well hello everyone I know its been a while since I have logged on, damn those 80 hr weeks
> well here is my progress
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 19 2008, 12:07 PM~11381543
> *JUICY FRUIT!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 19 2008, 10:26 AM~11381692
> *:uh:
> *


do you know where thats from???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 19 2008, 10:07 AM~11381543
> *JUICY FRUIT!
> *


Rob knows.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 19 2008, 01:23 PM~11382281
> *Rob knows.
> *


Money talks daddyooo and I aint talking to no one


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO+Aug 19 2008, 01:12 PM~11382174-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Miklo do you call Rob Juicy Fruit or what ?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 19 2008, 01:46 PM~11382527
> *Miklo do you call Rob Juicy Fruit or what ?
> *


:yes:











Should I post our pet names princess
:biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 19 2008, 01:12 PM~11382174
> *do you know where thats from???
> *


yea i know where from i have the movie. the question is would you know where it was from if rob didnt show you


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 19 2008, 01:06 PM~11383342
> *yea i know where from i have the movie. the question is would you know where it was from if rob didnt show you
> *


what???


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Low and Slow Bar-B-Que


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

CRAZY SHIT!!!

http://www.myfoxdfw.com/myfox/pages/Conten...ntentId=6451430


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

There u go Alex......^^^^^every body chk that link out....u gotta try these fucking ribs


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

puting this on my arm


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Oh and D said come pick it up


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 19 2008, 03:57 PM~11383930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I want that on my face :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Aug 19 2008, 01:56 PM~11383919
> *CRAZY SHIT!!!
> 
> http://www.myfoxdfw.com/myfox/pages/Conten...ntentId=6451430
> *


what did he say???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 19 2008, 02:00 PM~11383966
> *what did he say???
> *


j/k, damn that is crazy


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 19 2008, 03:52 PM~11383868
> *what???
> *


let me put it in lameass term 
yes, i know where its from, i have the movie. 
but would you know where its from if rob didn't show you the movie.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 19 2008, 02:18 PM~11384097
> *let me put it in lameass term
> yes, i know where its from, i have the movie.
> but would you know where its from if rob didn't show you the movie.
> *


yes  

i was asking you because i didnt know what this " :uh: " meant


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao: nevermind, i was just asking you if you knew what i was talking about just incase you didnt, thats all


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 19 2008, 04:24 PM~11384154
> *yes
> 
> i was asking you because i didnt know what this " :uh: " meant
> *


That meant "anyways"


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

okay, so........anyways :biggrin: what time is everyone leaving for Temple?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 19 2008, 04:40 PM~11384292
> *okay, so........anyways :biggrin:  what time is everyone leaving for Temple?
> *


Well you know how we do it, I want to leave at 8. So probably 9 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 19 2008, 02:44 PM~11384327
> *Well you know how we do it, I want to leave at 8. So probably 9 :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: so you have to tell Rick to be there at 6 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 19 2008, 04:49 PM~11384378
> *:roflmao: so you have to tell Rick to be there at 6 :biggrin:
> *


I have to tell everyone :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 19 2008, 02:50 PM~11384389
> *I have to tell everyone :biggrin:
> *


true :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Dad 2 be



any word yet???


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 19 2008, 03:49 PM~11384378
> *:roflmao: so you have to tell Rick to be there at 6 :biggrin:
> *



:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 19 2008, 03:05 PM~11384521
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


im playin, we were all late :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

are yall getting alot of rain over there???


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Soooo what time in g-town......do I just wait on the side of the road like a hobo....:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 19 2008, 04:56 PM~11384440
> *Dad 2 be
> any word yet???
> *


Just gonna put my dirty chones out there huh......


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*unique27 *









Dad 2 be

Posts: 1,755
Joined: Dec 2004
From: AUSTIN TEXAS
Car Club: Friends of KnightsofPleasure


no one knows


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 19 2008, 03:32 PM~11384783
> *Just gonna put my dirty chones out there huh......
> *


my bad


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 18 2008, 05:57 PM~11375883
> *does anyone know where i can get 2 standards 13's or 14's???
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO+Aug 19 2008, 05:11 PM~11384576-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 19 2008, 05:37 PM~11384816
> *unique27
> 
> 
> ...


Well I didn't put it out there in pms red and shit....lol 
And we should know more next week


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 19 2008, 05:32 PM~11384783
> *Just gonna put my dirty chones out there huh......
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 19 2008, 04:40 PM~11385513
> *Well I didn't put it out there in pms red and shit....lol
> And we should know more next week
> *


sorry :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 19 2008, 03:32 PM~11384783
> *Just gonna put my dirty chones out there huh......
> *


yeah, i had to they smelt horrible.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 19 2008, 06:44 PM~11385562
> *yeah, i had to they smelt horrible.
> *


like juicy fruit


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 19 2008, 06:44 PM~11385562
> *yeah, i had to they smelt horrible.
> *


Like ur mouth


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey alex did u get to check out the bbq site....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 19 2008, 05:06 PM~11385837
> *Hey alex did u get to check out the bbq site....
> *


hey is it only a catering service or is there a restaurant


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 19 2008, 07:06 PM~11385837
> *Hey alex did u get to check out the bbq site....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 19 2008, 07:11 PM~11385889
> *hey is it only a catering service or is there a restaurant
> *


Cartering only for now but will serve as little as 10 people on up but if u wanna sample for an up comming event or party...ride in w/ me on fridays for a sample that will make ur panties wett....no but he cook it up every friday and single plates are served....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 19 2008, 05:20 PM~11386007
> *Cartering only for now but will serve as little as 10 people on up but if u wanna sample for an up comming event or party...ride in w/ me on fridays for a sample that will make ur panties wett....no but he cook it up every friday and single plates are served....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 19 2008, 07:20 PM~11386007
> *Cartering only for now but will serve as little as 10 people on up but if u wanna sample for an up comming event or party...ride in w/ me on fridays for a sample that will make ur panties wett....no but he cook it up every friday and single plates are served....
> *


 :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ha


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 19 2008, 06:42 PM~11385530
> *sorry :biggrin:
> *


 it's all good


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 19 2008, 09:37 PM~11387401
> *
> *


 did u get my pm??


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 19 2008, 05:11 PM~11384576
> *are yall getting alot of rain over there???
> *


 now it's raining cats & dogs over here.......for realz a cat fell of my roof :biggrin:

No but it is raining a lot


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 19 2008, 07:20 PM~11386007
> *Cartering only for now but will serve as little as 10 people on up but if u wanna sample for an up comming event or party...ride in w/ me on fridays for a sample that will make ur panties wett....no but he cook it up every friday and single plates are served....
> *


I will be cooking on Saturday.... Have to cook the 19 hour brisket for Saturday... Ribs, Sides, and Dessert. Need to take more pictures for the site... Everybody hit it up please...
Low and Slow BBQ

BigMike


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Aug 19 2008, 09:49 PM~11387571
> *I will be cooking on Saturday.... Have to cook the 19 hour brisket for Saturday... Ribs, Sides, and Dessert. Need to take more pictures for the site... Everybody hit it up please...
> Low and Slow BBQ
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Yall are making me hungry again. :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Ok so im lost Miklo and Josh are with ROLLERZ ONLY???  

And alex I may be leaving at like 6am on sunday morn. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 20 2008, 12:44 AM~11390290
> *Ok so im lost Miklo and Josh are with ROLLERZ ONLY???
> 
> And alex I may be leaving at like 6am on sunday morn.  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Aug 19 2008, 09:49 PM~11387571
> *I will be cooking on Saturday.... Have to cook the 19 hour brisket for Saturday... Ribs, Sides, and Dessert. Need to take more pictures for the site... Everybody hit it up please...
> Low and Slow BBQ
> 
> ...


WENT BY THE SITE.... 








LOOKS GOOD... HOW MUCH FOR JUST 1 RIB... :biggrin: GOOD LUCK ON YOUR BUSINESS ..


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 20 2008, 12:44 AM~11390290
> *Ok so im lost Miklo and Josh are with ROLLERZ ONLY???
> 
> And alex I may be leaving at like 6am on sunday morn.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

MiKLO 

STILL STANDING

Posts: 5,017
Joined: Apr 2007
From: Austin, Texas
Car Club: ROLLERZ ONLY

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

con grats to Gary josh and mark Ro Nice


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 20 2008, 12:44 AM~11390290
> *Ok so im lost Miklo and Josh are with ROLLERZ ONLY???
> 
> And alex I may be leaving at like 6am on sunday morn.  :biggrin:
> *


  I gotta c it to believe it :biggrin: [/color


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Aug 19 2008, 09:49 PM~11387571
> *I will be cooking on Saturday.... Have to cook the 19 hour brisket for Saturday... Ribs, Sides, and Dessert. Need to take more pictures for the site... Everybody hit it up please...
> Low and Slow BBQ
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ttt
:wave:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 20 2008, 12:44 AM~11390290
> *Ok so im lost Miklo and Josh are with ROLLERZ ONLY???
> 
> And alex I may be leaving at like 6am on sunday morn.  :biggrin:
> *



hahaha you accidentally put a 6 instead of the 9 easy mistake... :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Benny r u taking ur son on sunday???


And Alex....when do you wanna pick up the tranny....may I suggest sat when the food is ready....:biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Aug 20 2008, 08:45 AM~11391404
> *con grats to Gary josh and mark Ro Nice
> *



X2

CONGRATS MY BROTHAS! :thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Aug 20 2008, 10:44 AM~11392055
> *X2
> 
> CONGRATS MY bROthas!  :thumbsup:
> *


:wow:

Whatcha talkin bout willis......:biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 20 2008, 10:35 AM~11391990
> *Benny r u taking ur son on sunday???And Alex....when do you wanna pick up the tranny....may I suggest sat when the food is ready....:biggrin:
> *



NEGATIVE SOLDIER ... TOO LONG OF A SHOW WONT BEHAVE HIMSELF...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 20 2008, 10:54 AM~11392117
> *NEGATIVE SOLDIER  ...  TOO LONG OF A SHOW WONT BEHAVE HIMSELF...
> *


like his dad :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 20 2008, 10:35 AM~11391990
> *Benny r u taking ur son on sunday???
> And Alex....when do you wanna pick up the tranny....may I suggest sat when the food is ready....:biggrin:
> *


is that before or after the photo shoot :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 20 2008, 11:38 AM~11392390
> *is that before or after the photo shoot :biggrin:
> *


With mike it's an allday affair


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 20 2008, 11:41 AM~11392411
> *With mike it's an allday affair
> *


  i am down


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

is everyone jumping ship?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 20 2008, 11:42 AM~11392431
> * i am down
> *


Has a time been set for the shoot


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 20 2008, 11:44 AM~11392449
> *is everyone jumping ship?
> *


no, just mark all the true members are still here (atleast i think so) :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 20 2008, 11:44 AM~11392462
> *Has a time been set for the shoot
> *


not yet, but it probly wont be till noon like last time, i am bringing a canopy and ice chest :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 20 2008, 09:47 AM~11392487
> *no, just mark all the true members are still here (atleast i think so) :biggrin:
> *


lol you better check your members then. i heard alot are talkin bout jumpin to RO


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 20 2008, 11:57 AM~11392593
> *lol you better check your members then. i heard alot are talkin bout jumpin to RO
> *


that cool if they do , then i can move on like i wanted to


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 20 2008, 09:59 AM~11392616
> *that cool if the do , then i can move on like i wanted to
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:no:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 20 2008, 12:03 PM~11392653
> *:no:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 20 2008, 11:44 AM~11392462
> *Has a time been set for the shoot
> *


Not yet.  

PM me your number bro...I forgot to ask it the other night....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 20 2008, 11:59 AM~11392616
> *that cool if they do , then i can move on like i wanted to
> *


*but *until then i will be a knight till the end


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

WOW


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 20 2008, 12:07 PM~11392694
> *but until then i will be a knight till the end
> *


Still gonna show with or without.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 20 2008, 11:49 AM~11392508
> *not yet, but it probly wont be till noon like last time, i am bringing a canopy and ice chest :biggrin:
> *


what time is the shoot?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 20 2008, 12:13 PM~11392752
> *Still gonna show with or without.......:thumbsup:
> *


im a do what it do


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 20 2008, 12:07 PM~11392694
> *but until then i will be a knight till the end
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up people. :wave: :wave:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Aug 20 2008, 08:44 AM~11392055
> *X2
> 
> CONGRATS MY BROTHAS!  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks AD your a true homie  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Aug 20 2008, 06:45 AM~11391404
> *con grats to Gary josh and mark Ro Nice
> *


Thanks J we appreciate the support :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Aug 20 2008, 10:44 AM~11392055
> *X2
> 
> CONGRATS MY BROTHAS!  :thumbsup:
> *


Same here :biggrin: 
AUSTIN ROLLERS ONLY
Big Pat
Josh
Gray
Mark


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

knight till the end 
\

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 20 2008, 01:33 PM~11393462
> *knight till the end
> \
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

end of what


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 20 2008, 11:16 AM~11393303
> *Same here :biggrin:
> AUSTIN ROLLERZ ONLY
> Josh
> ...


thanks everybody


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 20 2008, 12:33 PM~11393469
> *:biggrin:
> *



lamark do you still need that? call me


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 20 2008, 11:16 AM~11393303
> *Same here :biggrin:
> AUSTIN ROLLERZ ONLY
> 
> ...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Aug 20 2008, 01:38 PM~11393505
> *end of what
> *


End of the world....cali is falling into the water.....no more tortillas...and rick lost at heatwave.....j/k rick


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

my dream car


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 20 2008, 12:46 PM~11393566
> *End of the world....cali is falling into the water.....no more tortillas...and rick lost at heatwave.....j/k rick
> *


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 20 2008, 01:49 PM~11393582
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


Calm down...it was a joke....


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 20 2008, 01:44 PM~11393554
> *lamark do you still need that?  call me
> *


YES SIR!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 20 2008, 12:56 PM~11393633
> *YES SIR!
> *


ok. i have 6$


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

Mark are u still going to be called Miklo in RO


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 20 2008, 12:46 PM~11393566
> *End of the world....cali is falling into the water.....no more tortillas...and rick lost at heatwave.....j/k rick
> *


true


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 20 2008, 01:57 PM~11393639
> *ok. i have 6$
> *


UM OK


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Aug 20 2008, 11:58 AM~11393647
> *Mark are u still going to be called Miklo in  RO
> *


i know Knights gave me that name but when my own mom puts "Happy Birthday Miklo" on my cake, i guess im just kind of stuck with it :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 20 2008, 01:42 PM~11393529
> *thaks everybody
> *


i guess you will have to rewrite the name of your car "midknight love" :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Same here biggrin.gif 
AUSTIN ROLLERZ ONLY

Josh
Gray
Mark wink.gif
all were knights at one point :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 20 2008, 02:14 PM~11393791
> *i know Knights gave me that name but when my own mom puts "Happy Birthday Milo" on my cake, i guess im just kind of stuck with it :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

True but Pat does lives in austin and hes Rollers, But there was no else in Austin in Rollers so he had to join SA Rollers


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 20 2008, 02:34 PM~11393976
> *True but Pat does lives in austin and hes Rollers, But there was no else in Austin in Rollers so he had to join SA Rollers
> *


But if he is settled there why switch...sa isn't that far....but I quess that it would be up to RollerZ to decide...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 20 2008, 02:44 PM~11394077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey i dont thank im biz-e can i come hang out for the photo shoot?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 20 2008, 02:47 PM~11394123
> *Hey i dont thank im biz-e can i come hang out for the photo shoot?
> *


if Bri lets you :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 20 2008, 02:44 PM~11394077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


second chik on the left looks familiar wonder if she ever been in a movie ask her next time you see her...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 20 2008, 02:55 PM~11394190
> *second chik on the left looks familiar wonder if she ever been in a movie ask her next time you see her...
> *


you might have seen her at car shows or around town, shes from austin


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

R U SURE WE TALKIN BOUT THE SAME ONE ?

:biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

THE ONE WITH THE WOO FACE !!!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

I HOPE ONE DAY I RUN INTO HER SHE'S HOT... :biggrin: 

I hope my wife dont see that... :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 20 2008, 03:10 PM~11394352
> *I HOPE ONE DAY I RUN INTO HER SHE'S HOT...  :biggrin:
> 
> I hope my wife dont see that...  :0
> *


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 20 2008, 03:10 PM~11394352
> *I HOPE ONE DAY I RUN INTO HER SHE'S HOT...  :biggrin:
> 
> I hope my wife dont see that...  :0
> *


I'll print it up and mail it to ya......j.k


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

AUSTIN ROLLERS ONLY
Big Pat
Josh
Gray
Mark 

Conngrats Guys Hope nothing but the best for yall...


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 20 2008, 07:45 AM~11391412
> *  I gotta c it to believe it :biggrin: [/color
> *



:roflmao: HaHaHa!


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 20 2008, 10:47 AM~11392487
> *all the true members are still here (atleast i think so) :biggrin:
> *


X2
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 20 2008, 10:57 AM~11392593
> *lol you better check your members then. i heard alot are talkin bout jumpin to RO
> *


:buttkick: 

:rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: A true KNIGHT stays untell the END!!!


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 20 2008, 11:07 AM~11392694
> *but until then i will be a knight till the end
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 20 2008, 02:12 PM~11394950
> *AUSTIN ROLLERS ONLY
> 
> Josh
> ...


Thanks


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 20 2008, 12:15 PM~11393797
> *i guess you will have to rewrite the name of your car "midknight love" :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


yeah, i guess


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

yo miklo is it a austin chap. that yall are starting???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 20 2008, 02:36 PM~11395104
> *yo miklo is it a austin chap. that yall are starting???
> *


yes


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 20 2008, 03:38 PM~11395120
> *yes
> *


Is that why you left KNIGHTS? To move to rollerz?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lets remember onething guys wether u rep Knights. RO atx. Miracles. Solo riders or anybody that shows strong for Austin we are all doing the samething we all love.... LOWRIDING.... Rep ur clubs but respect everbody elses.......


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 20 2008, 03:41 PM~11395145
> *Lets remember onething guys wether u rep Knights. RO atx. Miracles. Solo riders or anybody that shows strong for Austin we are all doing the samething we all love.... LOWRIDING.... Rep ur clubs but respect everbody elses.......
> *


True that! But whos not showing respect to other clubs? I dont get that?


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> AUSTIN ROLLERS ONLY
> Big Pat
> Josh
> Gray
> ...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 20 2008, 04:44 PM~11395171
> *True that! But whos not showing respect to other clubs? I dont get that?
> *


Get it or not...it's like a break up....better u parted ways but u don't want to see ur girl riding w/ the other guy:uh:.....hope this helps

I'm happy for my girl miklo....he gets my jokes.....

What ever fuck it


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> > AUSTIN ROLLERS ONLY
> > Big Pat
> > Josh
> > Gray
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 20 2008, 02:39 PM~11395126
> *Is that why you left KNIGHTS? To move to rollerz?
> *


no, yall no why i got out.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up fam. damn it is a pretty day out there.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

congrats miklo....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 20 2008, 03:38 PM~11395591
> *congrats miklo....
> *


thanks bro


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 20 2008, 11:16 AM~11393303
> *Same here :biggrin:
> AUSTIN ROLLERS ONLY
> Big Pat
> ...


*CONGRATS !! *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 20 2008, 05:53 PM~11396671
> *CONGRATS !!
> *


thanks


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

CONGRATS MIKLO UR STILL FAMILY LIKE ALOT OF OTHER PEEPS ON HERE WHATS UP ATX


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 20 2008, 06:27 PM~11396973
> *CONGRATS MIKLO UR STILL FAMILY LIKE ALOT OF OTHER PEEPS ON HERE WHATS UP ATX
> *


thanks Rock, same to you


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27+Aug 20 2008, 11:41 AM~11392411-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 can't wait 4 da shoot :biggrin:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 20 2008, 05:53 PM~11396671
> *CONGRATS !!
> *


 Thanks homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 20 2008, 02:12 PM~11394950
> *AUSTIN ROLLERS ONLY
> Big Pat- He's still family either chapter :thumbsup:
> Josh
> ...


Thanks :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 20 2008, 02:41 PM~11395145
> *Lets remember onething guys wether u rep Knights. RO atx. Miracles. Solo riders or anybody that shows strong for Austin we are all doing the samething we all love.... LOWRIDING.... Rep ur clubs but respect everbody elses.......
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Well said


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin: 











:biggrin:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p66CTCyrTq4


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7KRVA6_0U4


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyBhAglWZ9Q


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

* TTT *


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

More clubs the merrier.... Congrats to MikRO and the rest of yall fellas Good luck in your ventures see yall @ the shows and streets...AND CHICANO PARK..


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 21 2008, 05:22 AM~11400732
> *More clubs the merrier....  Congrats to MikRO and the rest of yall fellas Good luck in your ventures see yall @ the shows and streets...AND CHICANO PARK..
> *


Thanks for the support. We do appreciate it and see you soon. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

ATX gots lots of clubs now 
time for a park BBQ


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 20 2008, 02:49 PM~11394137
> *if Bri lets you :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: True True :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Aug 20 2008, 11:58 PM~11399004
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyBhAglWZ9Q
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> > AUSTIN ROLLERS ONLY
> > Big Pat
> > Josh
> > Gray
> ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up everyone. whos going to the super show this year?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 21 2008, 01:32 PM~11402869
> *whats up everyone.  whos going to the super show this year?
> *


Vegas or Busted


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

busted


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 21 2008, 12:58 PM~11403090
> *Vegas or Busted
> *


i talked to robert and he told me he thinks he will be going this year.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 21 2008, 01:32 PM~11402869
> *whats up everyone.  whos going to the super show this year?
> *


i *might *go , but not with you :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 21 2008, 01:16 PM~11403232
> *i might go , but not with you  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

i wish i could. but i dont have any money..


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Aug 20 2008, 09:44 PM~11398180
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

good movie


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 21 2008, 02:27 PM~11403337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this one :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 21 2008, 01:35 PM~11403403
> *i like this one :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



me too


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

Some ppl are at work


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Aug 21 2008, 02:52 PM~11403558
> *Some ppl are at work
> *


thats your problem,not mine :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 21 2008, 01:54 PM~11403575
> *thats your problem,not mine :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 21 2008, 02:25 PM~11403319
> *good movie
> 
> 
> ...



I saw it the other night. It was ok...not scurry enough. :uh:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 21 2008, 12:54 PM~11403575
> *thats your problem,not mine :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 73monte, *81's Finest
*
hey Josh you still have them wheels


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Congrats Josh on the club


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i have to work sunday.  but i am still going to the show. i have to be at work at 8. someone is covering for me


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 21 2008, 05:17 PM~11404770
> *i have to work sunday.  but i am still going to the show. i have to be at work at 8. someone is covering for me
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

"ENVIOUZ S-10" Homie???


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

MiKLO Today, 03:33 PM | | Post #15513 

STILL STANDING

Posts: 5,078
Joined: Apr 2007
From: Austin, Texas
Car Club: ROLLERZ ONLY AUSTIN, TEXAS


  :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 21 2008, 05:33 PM~11404926
> *"ENVIOUZ S-10" Homie???
> *


 :uh:
What did u call me


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 21 2008, 07:12 PM~11405736
> *MiKLO  Today, 03:33 PM    |  | Post #15513
> 
> STILL STANDING
> ...


Damit ray catch up.....


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 21 2008, 05:16 PM~11405784
> *Damit ray catch up.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: dont get on L.I.L that much no more!  ...


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Hey Alex, i still have them homie...
I put them on craigslist this morning, had a few hits but nothing has come threw yet!! Let me know...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 21 2008, 12:27 PM~11403337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> *86TXMonte  Today, 03:15 PM  Congrats Josh on the club*






Thanks Mike, how you been doing homie....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what's up peeps


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 21 2008, 07:37 PM~11406512
> * what's up peeps
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

u stuck @ wrk again big dogg? 


Man where is every one I'm all alone hno:



:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 21 2008, 12:27 PM~11403337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

777 vegas here i come


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Aug 21 2008, 08:03 PM~11406171
> *Thanks Mike, how you been doing homie....
> *


Chillin Homie...Just trying to work on my Catering Business...
Check out my site...its on my sig
Hit me up on the weekend Josh...


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

86TxMonte, Good luck with your business homie..
B.B.Q. Texas Style.. Good start with the web-site Mike...


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

:wave: 73


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## HOMIEZ56 (Jul 18, 2008)

WE ARE COMIN BACK OUT! WHATCHA THINK ABOUT THAT? I'LL GIVE YOU A CALL SOMETIME THIS WEEK, IS YOUR NUMBER STILL THE SAME? HOMIEZ


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOMIEZ56_@Aug 21 2008, 11:29 PM~11408163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :no: :no: :no: look at this fool, where have you been. About time we hear from you.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 21 2008, 09:18 PM~11406841
> * u stuck @ wrk again big dogg?
> Man where is every one I'm all alone hno:
> :biggrin:
> *


We were finishing getting the kids ready for school. :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 21 2008, 02:16 PM~11403232
> *i might go , but not with you  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


Me too  its in the works. i have a hook up at the Hard Rock Hotel :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 21 2008, 02:28 PM~11403344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! :0 my rookie year :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 21 2008, 02:52 PM~11403554
> *me too
> 
> 
> ...


All that n u still didn't hit it! :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOMIEZ56_@Aug 21 2008, 11:29 PM~11408163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that Homiez????


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 22 2008, 12:02 AM~11408521
> *is that Homiez????
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 21 2008, 10:56 PM~11408444
> *Me too   its in the works. i have a hook up at the Hard Rock Hotel :0
> *



nice. not this year. maybe odessa


----------



## HOMIEZ56 (Jul 18, 2008)

uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Whats up Homiez and Everones Everones :biggrin:


----------



## HOMIEZ56 (Jul 18, 2008)

just here, layin low!! and whats up wit you?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Is this 79 cutty homie

And is it homie is 56 :0


----------



## HOMIEZ56 (Jul 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 22 2008, 12:20 AM~11408694
> *Is this 79 cutty homie
> 
> And is it homie is 56 :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 21 2008, 11:59 PM~11408492
> *All that n u still didn't hit it! :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HOMIEZ56 (Jul 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 21 2008, 02:52 PM~11403554
> *me too
> 
> 
> ...


lucky bastige :wow: :wow:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOMIEZ56_@Aug 21 2008, 11:29 PM~11409179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up homie hop it


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Flaco....time on sat?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOMIEZ56_@Aug 22 2008, 01:29 AM~11409179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up Homie?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 22 2008, 07:38 AM~11409877
> *lucky bastige :wow:  :wow:
> *


why , he didnt hit it :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

y nut i mean not


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 22 2008, 09:10 AM~11410253
> *Flaco....time on sat?
> *


Around noonissssssssssssssssssssssssssssssshhhhhh


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

WHATS UP PEOPLE


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Check these out! Found them on www.vgpinc.com. They are from LRM show back in '06.


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

any one have any hydor parts for sale in town


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

nice.


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 21 2008, 02:52 PM~11403554
> *me too
> 
> 
> ...


Nice curtains ,she has up!! :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Aug 22 2008, 04:08 PM~11413713
> *Nice curtains ,she has up!! :roflmao:
> *


you dont like the blue


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

INDIVIDUALS*512*, how do you go back and forth changing a user name??? "KING OF ATX" is you too right???


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 22 2008, 04:28 PM~11414288
> *INDIVIDUALS*512*, how do you go back and forth changing a user name??? "KING OF ATX" is you too right???
> *


*I HAVE A SPLIT PERSONALITY !! * :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 22 2008, 08:11 PM~11414955
> *I HAVE A SPLIT PERSONALITY !!   :biggrin:
> *


 does that mean ur bi?? :biggrin: 



j/k


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Aug 22 2008, 03:08 PM~11413713
> *Nice curtains ,she has up!! :roflmao:
> *


*SHE'S LIVING GHETTO FAB !! * :0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 22 2008, 07:52 PM~11415289
> *SHE'S LIVING GHETTO FAB !!   :0
> *


HOLD ON. THATS MY ROOM!!!!!!


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 22 2008, 09:08 PM~11415411
> *HOLD ON. THATS MY ROOM!!!!!!
> *


Oh shit!! :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

I like my room real dark. i work all night and sleep all day


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Nothing wrong with that homie


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 22 2008, 07:08 PM~11415411
> *HOLD ON. THATS MY ROOM!!!!!!
> *


*OK, HE'S LIVING GHETTO FAB !! * :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 22 2008, 09:11 PM~11415442
> *OK, HE'S LIVING GHETTO FAB !!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 22 2008, 07:10 PM~11415429
> *I like my room real dark. i work all night and sleep all day
> *


*DAMN !! YOU LIKE A ROCK STAR RICK .....* :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 22 2008, 09:13 PM~11415462
> *DAMN !! YOU LIKE A ROCK STAR RICK .....  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 22 2008, 08:13 PM~11415462
> *DAMN !! YOU LIKE A ROCK STAR RICK .....  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Aug 22 2008, 02:49 PM~11412610
> *Check these out! Found them on www.vgpinc.com. They are from LRM show back in '06.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i would like to put this in my car.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

bumb :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 23 2008, 11:39 AM~11418602
> * bumb :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 11 2007, 11:01 PM~7458078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 23 2008, 11:50 AM~11418665
> *    :biggrin:
> *


 TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Holy chit I'm tired from lasr night....cool though.....see ya at the show


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Hope everyone did good at the show... And post up some PICS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 24 2008, 05:30 PM~11425572
> *Hope everyone did good at the show... And post up some PICS!!!  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up eveyone. great show i will post pictures later right now i am stuck at work.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

man I didn't see u leave I thought we left u there......:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 24 2008, 08:10 PM~11426978
> * man I didn't see u leave I thought we left u there......:biggrin:
> *



right when everyone started to go outside i let alex know i was leaving to work.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 24 2008, 07:10 PM~11426978
> * man I didn't see u leave I thought we left u there......:biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 24 2008, 09:10 PM~11426978
> * man I didn't see u leave I thought we left u there......:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

"HI"


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Did you place??????


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

What's up everyone, just wanted to Annouce the birth of my Son Israel Tomas Gonzalez, born 8-13-08, weighed 5 lbs 4 oz and 17 inches long. Amy and the baby are at home and doing fine.


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Here's a picture of the mural I painted in my son's nursery...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks 2 all who came out and supported the show...was a good turnout..see yall soon...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> What's up everyone, just wanted to Annouce the birth of my Son Israel Tomas Gonzalez, born 8-13-08, weighed 5 lbs 4 oz and 17 inches long. Amy and the baby are at home and doing fine.
> 
> Yo congrats to you on the baby ....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Aug 25 2008, 10:37 AM~11430772
> *What's up everyone, just wanted to Annouce the birth of my Son Israel Tomas Gonzalez, born 8-13-08, weighed 5 lbs 4 oz and 17 inches long. Amy and the baby are at home and doing fine.
> 
> 
> ...


 wow congrats......glad to hear everything went well and they are both healthy :angel: .....he looks soo cute Austin has a new Lowrider :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Aug 25 2008, 10:37 AM~11430772
> *What's up everyone, just wanted to Annouce the birth of my Son Israel Tomas Gonzalez, born 8-13-08, weighed 5 lbs 4 oz and 17 inches long. Amy and the baby are at home and doing fine.
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats juan don't let the baby hang out w/ tony cause then he will be yelling all the time


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 25 2008, 10:53 AM~11430855
> *
> 
> Yo congrats to you on the baby ....
> *


x2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Aug 25 2008, 10:10 AM~11430619
> *Did you place??????
> *


Alex,Rick, Lamark, Rolondo Manuel, Anna, Nick -1st
Trini, - 2nd


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 25 2008, 11:35 AM~11431653
> *Alex,Lamark, Rolondo Manuel, Anna, Nick -1st
> Rick, Trini,  - 2nd
> *


 :nono: 

1st place :biggrin: :biggrin:

mild


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 25 2008, 10:16 AM~11431034
> *Congrats juan don't let the baby hang out w/ tony cause then he will be yelling all the time
> *



Yea, we know, Amy's already limiting his time with him... But I think we need to keep him from his two nephews, who are a real handfull right now...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 25 2008, 10:09 AM~11430970
> * wow congrats......glad to hear everything went well and they are both healthy :angel: .....he looks soo cute Austin has a new Lowrider :biggrin:
> *



Yep Yep, he already has a ride... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

/


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 25 2008, 12:35 PM~11431653
> *Alex,Rick, Lamark, Rolondo Manuel, Anna, Nick -1st
> Trini,  - 2nd
> *


CONGRATS


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Aug 25 2008, 12:55 PM~11431834
> *Yep Yep, he already has a ride... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



But it's pink :uh:











J/k we've seen what u did with the other 1


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTb!..........MIRACLES C.C :|


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Aug 25 2008, 08:37 AM~11430772
> *What's up everyone, just wanted to Annouce the birth of my Son Israel Tomas Gonzalez, born 8-13-08, weighed 5 lbs 4 oz and 17 inches long. Amy and the baby are at home and doing fine.
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :thumbsup: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: 
..................................congrats JUAN AND AMY LOVE YA GUYS...............


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 25 2008, 02:52 PM~11433511
> *:angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :thumbsup:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> ..................................congrats JUAN AND AMY LOVE YA GUYS...............
> *



Thanks...


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 25 2008, 12:53 PM~11432466
> *But it's pink :uh:
> J/k we've seen what u did with the other 1
> *


Yea, I know, but I got it for $40 off of Craigslist.... Of course I'm going to get it painted. But this one I want to get it lowered, but still able to pedal it around...

Also thinking of maybe going more this route










But I guess if I'm going to get it lowered would look better with patterns or mural..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I bought a new phone in Temple and it's not a (512) area code so if you could please call me (603) 413-4133 so I can save your number.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Who did?.....btw the austin show looks like 3 weeks away or am I wrong


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

And alex sorry for killing the batteries during the video shoot sat....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27+Aug 25 2008, 05:18 PM~11434247-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea I was wrong it is 3 weeks not 2, and don't worry about the batteries it's been along time since I've charged them. I should of known better I was just to tired to put them to charge. And thanks for your help at the video shoot. And if your not busy I need help with the (new display).


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 25 2008, 05:27 PM~11434366
> *And alex sorry for killing the batteries during the video shoot sat....
> *


what video???


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 25 2008, 05:39 PM~11434515
> *Yea I was wrong it is 3 weeks not 2, and don't worry about the batteries it's been along time since I've charged them. I should of known better I was just to tired to put them to charge. And thanks for your help at the video shoot. And if your not busy I need help with the (new display).
> *


No prob



No prob



And no prob


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 25 2008, 05:46 PM~11434588
> *what video???
> *


Video and phoot shoot I thought you knew big t and john were there.....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 25 2008, 06:20 PM~11434913
> *Video and phoot shoot I thought you knew big t and john were there.....
> *


what video was it? what artist???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 25 2008, 06:20 PM~11434913
> *Video and phoot shoot I thought you knew big t and john were there.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 25 2008, 06:30 PM~11435005
> *what video was it? what artist???
> *


I forgot his name. :dunno: :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 25 2008, 06:34 PM~11435046
> *I forgot his name. :dunno:  :dunno:  :roflmao:
> *


a local dude?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 25 2008, 05:39 PM~11435090
> *a local dude?
> *


1000 questions?????? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 25 2008, 06:39 PM~11435090
> *a local dude?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 25 2008, 06:32 PM~11435023
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Didn't mean it like that......nacim wuz his name and koo whip


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

O yea and old strippers


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQePx5agREg&feature=related


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 25 2008, 06:56 PM~11435283
> *O yea and old strippers
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: whats up Tino?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 25 2008, 07:11 PM~11435432
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQePx5agREg&feature=related
> *



 damn sidekick can't watch vid on it :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 25 2008, 07:34 PM~11435627
> * damn sidekick can't watch vid on it :angry:
> *


its just behind the scene stuff :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HI


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 25 2008, 07:12 PM~11435442
> *:wave: whats up Tino?
> *


WHAT UP? :wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 25 2008, 07:53 PM~11435848
> *HI
> *


How high..... :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

Tino man the Rim came correct them is tight 

late 
-J


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

Yo KOP ck out my video the cruise from Killeen to Temple Firme Tiempo and 1st class and some solo riders...  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NX0sGIW2oLk


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 25 2008, 08:45 PM~11436405
> *Yo KOP ck out my video the cruise from Killeen to Temple  Firme Tiempo and 1st class and some solo riders...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NX0sGIW2oLk
> *


That's a badass video Benny, we'll have to join yall on your next cruise. :biggrin:


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

hay 73monte sounds like every thing wemt well congrats to all whom place


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Aug 25 2008, 09:11 PM~11436702
> *hay 73monte sounds like every thing wemt well congrats to all whom place
> *


Thanks Beto :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Aug 25 2008, 08:21 PM~11436198
> *Tino man the Rim came correct them is tight
> 
> late
> ...


THANKS, GOTTA REP MY HOOD!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Aug 25 2008, 09:35 PM~11436961
> *THANKS, GOTTA REP MY HOOD!! :biggrin:
> *


How was that party Saturday night? :biggrin:


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

awhat hahaaa


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Need da squids #....or pm me Oz


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

good knight knights


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nite....knight


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

man I can't sleep been up since 4....sux :angry:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 25 2008, 08:41 PM~11437915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM !!!!!!!!! :0 WHOS CAR IS THAT ??? :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> man I can't sleep been up since 4....sux :angry:
> [/quote
> :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

:0 










:0 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

SICK!!!!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 26 2008, 04:45 AM~11439956
> * man I can't sleep been up since 4....sux :angry:
> *


i hate them mornnings


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: atxhopper, BOSSHAWG, SouthsideLife, PHAT BOY

What up?? :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

what up everybody ?


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 26 2008, 06:38 AM~11440213
> *what up everybody ?
> *


Hey Benny, did you happen to get video of my car from the temple show?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Aug 26 2008, 08:46 AM~11440240
> *Hey Benny, did you happen to get video of my car from the temple show?
> *


 I did.....:biggrin: only 1 prob my computer don't and I use my phone to get on the internet....so if I can find a way by this wk end I will def post it 4 u 

Not unless somebody else has vid of it


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 26 2008, 08:04 AM~11440104
> *i hate them mornnings
> *


 what makes it worst is I don't go to wrk till 11:30.....  and I still haven't gone back to sleep yet


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Aug 26 2008, 07:57 AM~11440089
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 any pics from the shoot???


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 26 2008, 06:50 AM~11440259
> * I did.....:biggrin: only 1 prob my computer don't and I use my phone to get on the internet....so if I can find a way by this wk end I will def post it 4 u
> 
> Not unless somebody else has vid of it
> *


if you can i would appreciate it. :thumbsup: I usually get one but didn't this time


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

GOT IT I'M HOLDING IT RANSOM...I'LL GIVE IT TO YOU FOR FREE.99 AFTER I GET HOME TODAY


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Aug 26 2008, 09:00 AM~11440295
> *if you can i would appreciate it. :thumbsup: I usually get one but didn't this time
> *


 yea no prob just let me c what I can do


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 25 2008, 05:41 PM~11435123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that House? It was a video? Rap , rock What?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Aug 26 2008, 09:23 AM~11440392
> *Is that House? It was a video?  Rap , rock What?
> *



 :dunno: the main dude was nacim or something like that, and then some other guy name kool whip...it was spanish rap and yea it was a vid


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 25 2008, 09:03 PM~11436614
> *That's a badass video Benny, we'll have to join yall on your next cruise. :biggrin:
> *


GLAD U LIKED IT ... NEXT TIME HOPEFULLY IT WILL READ ( KILLEEN & AUSTIN CRUISING TO THE WEGO SHOW CTLC STYLE ) :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Aug 26 2008, 09:23 AM~11440392
> *Is that House? It was a video?  Rap , rock What?
> *


Yeah House was there....

It was a rap vid. "YO SOY" LOL :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Aug 26 2008, 05:57 AM~11440089
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


SPANK YOU FLACO...............


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 26 2008, 08:54 AM~11440274
> * any pics from the shoot???
> *



Still working on them. Ya know me...after I do them all, I drop like 50+ on here at one time...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Aug 26 2008, 08:15 AM~11440660
> *Still working on them. Ya know me...after I do them all, I drop like 50+ on here at one time...LOL    :biggrin:
> *


SAY HOMIE WHO YOU DOING? I MEAN HOW YOU DOING..........  
YOU STILL SKINNY FLACO LIKE A TWIG


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Aug 26 2008, 10:15 AM~11440660
> *Still working on them. Ya know me...after I do them all, I drop like 50+ on here at one time...LOL    :biggrin:
> *



 yea I kno :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Aug 26 2008, 09:23 AM~11440392
> *Is that House? It was a video?  Rap , rock What?
> *


 :yes: :yes: Rap


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Aug 26 2008, 10:06 AM~11440586
> *Yeah House was there....
> 
> It was a rap vid. "YO SOY" LOL :biggrin:
> *


I thought it was about chinese food


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 26 2008, 11:24 AM~11441066
> *I thought it was about chinese food
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 26 2008, 10:21 AM~11440702
> *SAY HOMIE WHO YOU DOING?  I MEAN HOW YOU DOING..........
> YOU STILL SKINNY FLACO LIKE A TWIG
> *



YUP! I'm still a twig!! Jenny Crack works!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Aug 26 2008, 12:00 PM~11441371
> *YUP! I'm still a twig!! Jenny Crack works!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 26 2008, 12:02 PM~11441394
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

anything happening this weekend?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Aug 26 2008, 10:00 AM~11441371
> *YUP! I'm still a twig!! Jenny Crack works!!!  :biggrin:
> *


WE GOTTA SEND THE CHINCHILLA........... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 26 2008, 12:42 PM~11441717
> *WE GOTTA SEND THE CHINCHILLA........... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 26 2008, 12:45 PM~11442267
> *
> 
> 
> ...



will be there


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 26 2008, 01:45 PM~11442267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm:  now there should be no reason why any body should miss this show


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 26 2008, 02:52 PM~11442823
> *:nicoderm:  now there should be no reason why any body should miss this show
> *


*
*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

or- there should'nt be any reason for anybody to miss this show :biggrin: j/k


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: whats up everybody? Alex, when is that video supposed to come out???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 26 2008, 02:59 PM~11442892
> *:wave: whats up everybody?  Alex, when is that video supposed to come out???
> *


*
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Aug 26 2008, 02:56 PM~11442852-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I'd fixed it


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 26 2008, 03:16 PM~11443084
> * I'd fixed it
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 26 2008, 03:05 PM~11442966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


weird Freddie only beat me once and I hit up more shows than him... hhhmmmm maybe next year I'll even come up with a knickname instead of my real name that way no cornfusion.... :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

ass requeSSted....


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 26 2008, 04:49 PM~11443969
> *
> weird Freddie only beat me once and I hit up more shows than him...  hhhmmmm  maybe next year I'll even come up with a knickname instead of my real name that way no cornfusion....  :biggrin:
> *


I was wondering the same thing. Maybe you should check with John (aka mrouija) and see what's up. Maybe they couldn't read your hand writing. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 26 2008, 03:49 PM~11443969
> *
> weird Freddie only beat me once and I hit up more shows than him...  hhhmmmm  maybe next year I'll even come up with a knickname instead of my real name that way no cornfusion....  :biggrin:
> *



have you entered under the same name all year?


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

uffin: not gonna worry bout it this year seeing I'm not in it to win it but if maybe next year Like I said I'll just put down a knickname or something...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 26 2008, 05:07 PM~11444159
> *have you entered under the same name all year?
> *


believe so but like I said not gonna worry bout it this year I'm here to have fun at the shows win or lose as long as its fair not really gonna worry bout it this year...  :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 26 2008, 04:11 PM~11444201
> *believe so but like I said not gonna worry bout it this year I'm here to have fun at the shows win or lose as long as its fair not really gonna worry bout it this year...    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 26 2008, 03:11 PM~11444201
> *believe so but like I said not gonna worry bout it this year I'm here to have fun at the shows win or lose as long as its fair not really gonna worry bout it this year...    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

whats up Knights Of Pleasure, Rollerz Only, Miracles and all ATX clubs it was good seeing yall this past weekend. just wanted to come through and show some love and send a shout out to everybody....    

see everyone in da ATX on da 14th :thumbsup: Alex we gonna have to light up that grill :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 26 2008, 06:14 PM~11444738
> *whats up Knights Of Pleasure, Rollerz Only, Miracles and all ATX clubs it was good seeing yall this past weekend.  just wanted to come through and show some love and send a shout out to everybody....
> 
> see everyone in da ATX on da 14th  :thumbsup:  Alex we gonna have to light up that grill  :yes:
> *


*
*Like i tell my wife waiting on you. :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

da squid
View My Video


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

can somebody PM me Lamark's # please???


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

BIG RICK









LAMARK " STRIKE A POSE " 









GET CAUGHT SLEEPING YOUR GONNA FIND IT ON LAYITLOW... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 26 2008, 06:42 PM~11445012
> *can somebody PM me Lamark's # please???
> *


(832)790-8685


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 26 2008, 06:45 PM~11445038
> *(832)790-8685
> *



prank call time lol j/k j/k


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 26 2008, 06:44 PM~11445029
> *BIG RICK
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 26 2008, 06:45 PM~11445038
> *(832)790-8685
> *


thanks


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 26 2008, 06:55 PM~11445129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 26 2008, 02:50 PM~11443976
> *ass requeSSted....
> 
> 
> *


*THIS A SINGLE ?? *


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 26 2008, 07:43 PM~11445475
> *THIS A SINGLE ??
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 26 2008, 07:43 PM~11445475
> *THIS A SINGLE ??
> *


yeah


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 26 2008, 05:49 PM~11445525
> *yeah
> *


http://s86.photobucket.com/albums/k95/for_...ent=mick084.flv
THIS IS SINGLE PUMP TO ......... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 26 2008, 07:52 PM~11445540
> *http://s86.photobucket.com/albums/k95/for_...ent=mick084.flv
> THIS IS SINGLE PUMP TO ......... :biggrin:
> *


his will be doin that soon too , hes still workin on it


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 26 2008, 05:53 PM~11445550
> *his will be doin that soon too , hes still workin on it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 26 2008, 05:40 PM~11444995
> *da squid
> View My Video
> *


 :0


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey congrats to everyone! Hopefully Ill be back out at the shows wit yall soon...


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

waz up flaco


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

shes hot (i love her)


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Aug 26 2008, 09:17 PM~11446331
> *waz up flaco
> *



What up Alert!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*THAT BIKE WITH PURPLE AND LAVENDER LOOKS GOOD.......*


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 26 2008, 09:24 PM~11446399
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Down boy!! :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 26 2008, 09:55 PM~11446756
> *THAT BIKE WITH PURPLE AND LAVENDER LOOKS GOOD.......
> *



Sure does!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Aug 26 2008, 07:57 PM~11446795
> *Sure does!!!
> *


*IS IT YOURS ?? *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX+Aug 26 2008, 09:55 PM~11446756-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think it belongs to some chic named Anna


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 26 2008, 08:32 PM~11447171
> * yea it does
> those were nice pics Flac
> I think it belongs to some chic named Anna
> *


*LOOKS LIKE LAMARK'S ........*


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 26 2008, 10:01 PM~11446830
> *IS IT YOURS ??
> *



Naw it's Anna's.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Aug 26 2008, 08:36 PM~11447223
> *Naw it's Anna's.
> *


*COOL !! I DONT KNOW WHO ANNA IS BUT IT LOOKS GOOD .....*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 26 2008, 10:36 PM~11447220
> *LOOKS LIKE LAMARK'S ........
> *



 oook


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 26 2008, 08:50 PM~11447405
> * oook
> *


*SO YOUR ANNA ?? LOOKS LIKE THE BIKE ON YOUR AVATAR ! *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 26 2008, 10:44 PM~11447326
> *COOL !! I DONT KNOW WHO ANNA IS BUT IT LOOKS GOOD .....
> *


 thanx jesse----Anna


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 26 2008, 08:54 PM~11447452
> * thanx jesse----Anna
> *


*OK I KNOW WHO YOU ARE NOW, YOUR ROB'S WIFE RIGHT ?*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 26 2008, 10:57 PM~11447492
> *OK I KNOW WHO YOU ARE NOW, YOUR ROB'S WIFE RIGHT ?
> *


 Right :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 26 2008, 09:08 PM~11447629
> * Right :thumbsup:
> *


*COOL I DONT KNOW ANYONE ON HERE JUST ROB, AND RICK I RAN INTO HIM AT A SHOW IN DALLAS HE WAS BEING CAMERA MAN... :biggrin: AND MY PARTNER IN CRIME ACOSTA512. *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 26 2008, 11:13 PM~11447679
> *COOL I DONT KNOW ANYONE ON HERE JUST ROB, AND RICK I RAN INTO HIM AT A SHOW IN DALLAS HE WAS BEING CAMERA MAN... :biggrin: AND MY PARTNER IN CRIME ACOSTA512.
> *


 I think I saw you once back in '07 in Houston LRM show....but that was it....by the way Rob said post some pics of the green cuddy and maroon la sabre from back in the day.......


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 26 2008, 09:21 PM~11447779
> * I think I saw you once back in '07 in Houston LRM show....but that was it....by the way Rob said post some pics of the green cuddy and maroon la sabre from back in the day.......
> *


*I DONT HAVE ANY PICS OF THOSE CARS, THAT WAS WAY BACK LIKE 94,95... *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Aug 26 2008, 11:24 PM~11447823
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: sweet that's exactly what I was tlkn bout.......Rob said "that's da shit right there"


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 26 2008, 11:30 PM~11447916
> * :worship: sweet that's exactly what I was tlkn bout.......Rob said "that's da shit right there"
> *



Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 26 2008, 11:27 PM~11447881
> *I DONT HAVE ANY PICS OF THOSE CARS, THAT WAS WAY BACK LIKE 94,95...
> *


 he said that's cool


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 26 2008, 09:36 PM~11448012
> * he said that's cool
> *


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:uh:


> images like these keep me up this late.. :uh:


----------



## KING*85* (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 25 2008, 10:10 PM~11438782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE M.C. LOOKS SHARP


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Aug 26 2008, 09:24 PM~11447823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u need some purple eyes to match da bike


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

8 Members: ATXSS, KING*OF*ATX, HOMIEZ56, degre576, BOSSHAWG, KING*85*, knightsgirl19, SouthsideLife

everybody gets on late I've been missing out....


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 26 2008, 08:24 PM~11446399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn where is she from


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Aug 26 2008, 10:24 PM~11447823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like the picture. 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 26 2008, 09:44 PM~11448132
> *damn where is she from
> *


*EASY KILLER ! * :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 26 2008, 11:42 PM~11448092
> *u need some purple eyes to match da bike
> *


 I got some purple contacts.....


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 26 2008, 10:46 PM~11448154
> *EASY KILLER !   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 26 2008, 11:44 PM~11448132
> *damn where is she from
> *


 her momma


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 26 2008, 10:49 PM~11448206
> * her momma
> *



i hope so. i hope she is not a clone


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 26 2008, 09:48 PM~11448181
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *











*HAD TO SAVE THIS ONE RICK .....* :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 26 2008, 10:54 PM~11448257
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yes i remember that from last year. damn i have not had a photo shoot in a while


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## KING*85* (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 20 2008, 02:41 PM~11395145
> *Lets remember onething guys wether u rep Knights. RO atx. Miracles. Solo riders or anybody that shows strong for Austin we are all doing the samething we all love.... LOWRIDING.... Rep ur clubs but respect everbody elses.......
> *


WELL PUT. COULDNT HAVE PUT BETTER.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 26 2008, 11:49 PM~11448206
> * her momma
> *



Her momma gotta ass too!! :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Gnight homies...

And GKNIGHT Knights....


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Aug 26 2008, 11:04 PM~11448356
> *Her momma gotta ass too!!  :biggrin:
> *



damn


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm gonna post pics of guys I think are hot on here since u guys post up girl pics....... :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Aug 27 2008, 12:04 AM~11448365
> *Gnight homies...
> 
> And GKNIGHT Knights....
> *


 night and nice pics I'll pm u our email addy......:thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 26 2008, 11:21 PM~11447779
> * I think I saw you once back in '07 in Houston LRM show....but that was it....by the way Rob said post some pics of the green cuddy and maroon la sabre from back in the day.......
> *


yea i meant u at that show too, lookin for Mick that day. and u member i wanted to buy ur caddy u members


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 27 2008, 12:16 AM~11448484
> * I'm gonna post pics of guys I think are hot on here since u guys post up girl pics....... :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

4 Rick :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 26 2008, 11:37 PM~11449025
> *4 Rick  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAM RICK YOU GOTTA PUT SPOKES ON YOUR SHIT HOLMES


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 26 2008, 10:16 PM~11448484
> * I'm gonna post pics of guys I think are hot on here since u guys post up girl pics....... :biggrin:
> *


YEAH !!!!!!! ..........DO IT ANNA IM WITH YOU ...........


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 26 2008, 11:07 PM~11448855
> *yea i meant u at that show too, lookin for Mick that day. and u member i wanted to buy ur caddy u members
> *


*WHATS UP LAMARK !! YEA I MEMBER....* :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

what up ATX anyone going to the park this Sunday I have off on Monday thinking I might have to make the trip to CHICANO park..


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 27 2008, 09:23 AM~11449866
> *what up ATX anyone going to the park this Sunday I have off on Monday thinking I might have to make the trip to CHICANO park..
> *


Sssshhhhhhhh.....to early to be excited bout the park.....2 more hrs


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 27 2008, 09:30 AM~11449904
> *Sssshhhhhhhh.....to early to be excited bout the park.....2 more hrs
> *


wake up and get to work !!!!! :rant:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 27 2008, 12:37 AM~11449025
> *4 Rick  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



i want them to count my inches not my spokes  going bigger soon


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 27 2008, 08:49 AM~11449979
> *wake up and get to work !!!!!  :rant:
> *



damn i have to go to work in 5 hours


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 27 2008, 09:23 AM~11449866
> *what up ATX anyone going to the park this Sunday I have off on Monday thinking I might have to make the trip to CHICANO park..
> *


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 27 2008, 10:12 AM~11450956
> *
> *


  IM DOWN .......................BUTT NAKED THOUGH ITS HOT IN MY CAR EVEN MORE NOW...........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 27 2008, 07:53 AM~11449998
> *i want them to count my inches not my spokes  going bigger soon
> *


YOUR INCHES SHOULD BE COUNTING FROM HOPPING FOOL NOT TIRES....... :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Yo terry tha ride is lookin TIGHT man! I like tha chop top! :thumbsup:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 27 2008, 08:23 AM~11449866
> *what up ATX anyone going to the park this Sunday I have off on Monday thinking I might have to make the trip to CHICANO park..
> *


 :thumbsup: ill be there in my car ridin on my STOCK SPOKE RIMS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 27 2008, 11:22 AM~11451470
> *Yo terry tha ride is lookin TIGHT man! I like tha chop top!  :thumbsup:
> *


  THX HOMIE WE STILL HAVE TO CATCH UP SOMETIME LET ME KNOW....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 27 2008, 01:24 PM~11451478
> *:thumbsup: ill be there in my car ridin on my STOCK SPOKE RIMS!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425992


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 27 2008, 01:49 PM~11451646
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 26 2008, 11:13 PM~11447679
> *COOL I DONT KNOW ANYONE ON HERE JUST ROB, AND RICK I RAN INTO HIM AT A SHOW IN DALLAS HE WAS BEING CAMERA MAN... :biggrin: AND MY PARTNER IN CRIME ACOSTA512.
> *


Ha Ha :machinegun:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 27 2008, 12:39 PM~11451166
> *YOUR INCHES SHOULD BE COUNTING FROM HOPPING FOOL NOT TIRES....... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 26 2008, 10:13 PM~11447679
> *COOL I DONT KNOW ANYONE ON HERE JUST ROB, AND RICK I RAN INTO HIM AT A SHOW IN DALLAS HE WAS BEING CAMERA MAN... :biggrin: AND MY PARTNER IN CRIME ACOSTA512.
> *



yeah my bad for not talking to you big dog. i have to take the pictures


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

alex what time do you want to meet up for the car show this saturday?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 27 2008, 04:31 PM~11453130
> *alex what time do you want to meet up for the car show this saturday?
> *


10:30


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 27 2008, 03:35 PM~11453166
> *10:30
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 27 2008, 04:35 PM~11453166
> *10:30
> *


Show sat....:dunno: wtf


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 27 2008, 03:34 PM~11453726
> *Show sat....:dunno: wtf
> *


YEAH WTF ??????? :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 27 2008, 05:34 PM~11453726
> *Show sat....:dunno: wtf
> *


Yall remember that guy came over during the benefit, it's a show at the church on Riverside and Montopolis.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 27 2008, 05:04 PM~11454018
> *Yall remember that guy came over during the benefit, it's a show at the church on Riverside and Montopolis.
> *


just a remember there can only be 5 members from each club.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 27 2008, 06:17 PM~11454135
> *just a remember there can only be 5 members from each club.
> *


I don't think it really matters how many go


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

its supposed to be pretty good this year, he added more classes and stuff


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

the classes go like this 30's-50's, 60's-80's, and 90's-up. all 3 classes compete for best ext., best int., best over all, and i think peoples choice.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

sorry if thats hard to read :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 27 2008, 05:39 PM~11454379
> *the classes go like this  30's-50's, 60's-80's, and 90's-up.  all 3 classes compete for best ext., best int., best over all, and i think peoples choice.
> *



then its peoples chioce.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 27 2008, 06:40 PM~11454387
> *then its peoples chioce.
> *


well no, the participants judge each others cars


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 27 2008, 06:17 PM~11454135
> *just a remember there can only be 5 members from each club.
> *


 :uh:
Fuk it we won't go
Not in a club anyway......


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 27 2008, 05:45 PM~11454436
> *:uh:
> Fuk it we won't go
> Not in a club anyway......
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

good going Rick.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 27 2008, 05:51 PM~11454505
> *good going Rick.
> *



i did not say anything :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rant:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Aug 27 2008, 01:17 PM~11452415
> *Ha Ha :machinegun:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 27 2008, 04:17 PM~11454135
> *just a remember there can only be 5 members from each club.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: SO YOU CANT GO ,THERES ONLY 3 OF YA'LL AND NO BIKE CLASSES .............. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: SORRY WE AINT GOING 
WAITING FOR THE AWUSTIN WEGO CHOW


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 27 2008, 04:45 PM~11454436
> *:uh:
> Fuk it we won't go
> Not in a club anyway......
> *


DANG THATS MESS UP FOOL ..................DAM CHINCHILLA........


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

nice color what color is this?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

alex what class would this car be in?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

candy red???


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 27 2008, 07:34 PM~11454905
> *alex what class would this car be in?
> 
> 
> ...


Clean-ass 63 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

x2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:nono: :nono: :nono: sorry that date is reserved for KOP


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 27 2008, 08:00 PM~11455119
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: sorry that date is reserved for KOP
> *


what are you talking about??? :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 27 2008, 08:09 PM~11455181
> *what are you talking about??? :biggrin:
> *


QUOTE(MiKLO @ Aug 27 2008, 07:33 PM) *
nice truck cool.gif tell your dad that we are having a car wash on Sept.6 at Advanced auto parts



QUOTE(MiKLO @ Aug 27 2008, 07:40 PM) *
7th st.



QUOTE(MiKLO @ Aug 27 2008, 07:41 PM) *
& Pleasant Valley

Sorry man he missed informed you KOP will be having a carwash that day. He sometime think he still a Knight biggrin.gif
*You ain't slick* :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIOUZ S-10 (Aug 8, 2008)

MY DAD SAID HE'LL TRY TO MAKE IT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENVIOUZ S-10_@Aug 27 2008, 08:40 PM~11455505
> *MY DAD SAID HE'LL TRY TO MAKE IT
> *


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENVIOUZ S-10_@Aug 27 2008, 06:40 PM~11455505
> *MY DAD SAID HE'LL TRY TO MAKE IT
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up knights


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 27 2008, 09:41 PM~11456122
> *whats up knights
> *


whats up knight :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIOUZ S-10 (Aug 8, 2008)

MY DAD SAID THANKZ FOR THE PICS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i was looking at bikes


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 27 2008, 09:02 PM~11456886
> *i was looking at bikes
> 
> 
> ...


ooooooooooooo rick gitting da bike itch


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 27 2008, 10:16 PM~11457003
> *ooooooooooooo rick gitting da bike itch
> *


lol. naw i was looking around


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 27 2008, 06:35 PM~11454918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


seen this ride for sell on craiglist like a week ago here in san antonio :0


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

I saw a primered 82 MC with the top cut off, running and on 18" k-offs at Pick n Pull for 2000.

There was a pretty clean 80 MC with all of the trim, bumper trim too, for 1500


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 27 2008, 08:14 PM~11455226
> *QUOTE(MiKLO @ Aug 27 2008, 07:33 PM) *
> nice truck cool.gif tell your dad that we are having a car wash on Sept.6 at Advanced auto parts
> QUOTE(MiKLO @ Aug 27 2008, 07:40 PM) *
> ...


you got me :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 22 2008, 07:49 PM~9758171
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 awwww


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 27 2008, 11:02 PM~11456886
> *i was looking at bikes
> 
> 
> ...


i know who owns this bike :0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 28 2008, 12:05 AM~11458032
> *i know who owns this bike :0
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 28 2008, 01:08 AM~11458054
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


its TOP SECRET!!! :0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 28 2008, 01:06 AM~11458312
> *its TOP SECRET!!! :0
> *


lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 27 2008, 11:50 PM~11457392
> *you got me :biggrin:
> *


 :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

WHAT it DEW KOP


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

mrouija 
post Today, 08:48 AM

}




Due to insurance liability, we will not have a hop at the Austin show on the 14th...we apologize!


--------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Mr. Ouija
1988 Chevy IROC


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 28 2008, 07:46 AM~11459518
> *mrouija
> post Today, 08:48 AM
> 
> ...



DAMM


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave: :wave: knightsgirl19


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 28 2008, 09:57 AM~11459592
> *:wave:  :wave: knightsgirl19
> *


:wave: :wave: :wave: 73monte 

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 28 2008, 09:46 AM~11459518
> *mrouija
> post Today, 08:48 AM
> 
> ...


 they should do a hop off after the show


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 28 2008, 11:49 AM~11460390
> * they should do a hop off after the show
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

What up Anna, Rob, and Alex...
Good BBQ


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Aug 28 2008, 12:45 PM~11460867
> *What up Anna, Rob, and Alex...
> Good BBQ
> *



hey daddy :wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Aug 27 2008, 05:47 PM~11453853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


motorcycle and bike pre-reg is $20 not $25 sorry for the misprint


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Aug 28 2008, 01:00 PM~11461031
> *motorcycle and bike pre-reg is $20 not $25 sorry for the misprint
> *


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Aug 27 2008, 05:39 PM~11454938
> *Clean-ass 63  :thumbsup:
> *


i seen you driving around a couple times when im in pflugerville...nice ass ride man!  :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 28 2008, 11:49 AM~11460390
> * they should do a hop off after the show
> *


we'll do a before the show hop at the party sat. night :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 28 2008, 01:52 PM~11461416
> *we'll do a before the show hop at the party sat. night :biggrin:
> *



 what party???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 28 2008, 02:09 PM~11461588
> * what party???
> *


R.O./Wego party, its still in the works. Ill let yall know


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

that would be tight to do the hop at the park after the show, good idea Anna


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 28 2008, 02:11 PM~11461610
> *R.O./Wego party, its still in the works.  Ill let yall know
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

the dude pushed his show back again :0 :0 :0 2009 :angry: http://www.thekamikaze.com/main.html


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 28 2008, 01:25 PM~11461217
> *i seen you driving around a couple times when im in pflugerville...nice ass ride man!   :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie,still have along way to go :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 28 2008, 02:11 PM~11461610
> *R.O./Wego party, its still in the works.  Ill let yall know
> *


Hey x2 :biggrin: If your gonna have it catered hit up Mike (Anna's dad) that bar b que is great it melts in your mouth. @lownslowbarbque the link is in Anna's signature.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 28 2008, 06:49 PM~11464240
> *Hey x2  :biggrin:  If your gonna have it catered hit up Mike (Anna's dad) that bar b que is great it melts in your mouth. @lownslowbarbque the link is in Anna's signature.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 28 2008, 06:49 PM~11464240
> *Hey x2  :biggrin:  If your gonna have it catered hit up Mike (Anna's dad) that bar b que is great it melts in your mouth. @lownslowbarbque the link is in Anna's signature.
> *


 :biggrin: told u it's some good bbq.....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 28 2008, 07:03 PM~11464351
> * :biggrin: told u it's some good bbq.....
> *


i need to try this bbq


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 28 2008, 05:07 PM~11464377
> *i need to try this bbq
> *


i have some chorizo u can try


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao: whats up Rock?


----------



## ENVIOUZ S-10 (Aug 8, 2008)

MY DAD WAS WONDERING IF YOU HAD MORE PICS OF HIS TRUCK?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENVIOUZ S-10_@Aug 28 2008, 08:11 PM~11465004
> *MY DAD WAS WONDERING IF YOU HAD MORE PICS OF HIS TRUCK?
> *


No I sure don't, I went through a big box just to find that one. I had pictures all over the living room and my wife was pissed she like WTF :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIOUZ S-10 (Aug 8, 2008)

OH OK, WE HAD A BUNCH BUT WE DONT KNOW WHERE WE PUT THEM. WE HAD ALOT OF OURS AND YOUR CAR AT SHOWS


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENVIOUZ S-10_@Aug 28 2008, 08:22 PM~11465098
> *OH OK, WE HAD A BUNCH BUT WE DONT KNOW WHERE WE PUT THEM. WE HAD ALOT OF OURS AND YOUR CAR AT SHOWS
> *


Well if you can find them I'll scan them for you


----------



## ENVIOUZ S-10 (Aug 8, 2008)

ALRIGHT AND WE HAD SOME VIDEOS TOO. AS SOON AS WE FIND THEM, I'LL HIT YOU UP


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 28 2008, 06:49 PM~11464240
> *Hey x2  :biggrin:  If your gonna have it catered hit up Mike (Anna's dad) that bar b que is great it melts in your mouth. @lownslowbarbque the link is in Anna's signature.
> *



When is it...I'm already cooking for a B-Day party this weekend...but I still have plenty room on the pit :biggrin: Just hit me up at www.lowandslowbbq.net


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Aug 28 2008, 09:27 PM~11465691
> *When is it...I'm already cooking for a B-Day party this weekend...but I still have plenty room on the pit :biggrin:  Just hit me up at www.lowandslowbbq.net
> *


 if they do have it will most likely b on the 13th.....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 28 2008, 09:04 PM~11466847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice i might have someting cool to go next to that car real soon


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 28 2008, 09:16 PM~11467011
> *nice i might have someting cool to go next to that car real soon
> *


YOU NAKED!!! ............HAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 29 2008, 05:24 AM~11469419
> *YOU NAKED!!! ............HAHAHAHAHAHA  :biggrin:
> *


ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm no


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Aug 28 2008, 02:31 PM~11462939
> *Thanks homie,still have along way to go :thumbsup:
> *


damn, :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what up guys :wave:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 29 2008, 10:14 AM~11470125
> * what up guys :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Guys I’m looking for good junkyards here in town for some parts for my caddy, any suggestions?


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Fuddruckers tomarow sat night -


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

what bout fudruckers manana ?  Are you frontin the bill ? cool I'm there then... :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

whats up with everyones weekend...??? I know there is that show tommorrow but dont think I'm going to enter car... what up with a cruise man I hope I can make it out to the park on Sunday dont have to work on monday so its on.....


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

waz crackin everybody waz new?....


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

whats goin on everybody. Thanks Alex i got it tookin care of.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS+Aug 29 2008, 01:08 PM~11471450-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 29 2008, 02:48 PM~11472251
> *whats goin on everybody. Thanks Alex i got it tookin care of.
> *


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

Any one got any deals on batteries group 31 better then 40.00 a battery


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

jay from street seen would like to know if we have any good shops here in austin so he can pass out his mags.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENVIOUZ S-10_@Aug 28 2008, 08:26 PM~11465135
> *ALRIGHT AND WE HAD SOME VIDEOS TOO. AS SOON AS WE FIND THEM, I'LL HIT YOU UP
> *


 :0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

show in belton
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 29 2008, 04:17 PM~11473068
> *jay from street seen would like to know if we have any good shops here in austin so he can pass out his mags.
> *



I WILL PUT SOME AT MY SHOP.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Aug 29 2008, 10:41 AM~11471209
> *Fuddruckers tomarow sat night -
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 29 2008, 08:33 PM~11474743
> *OK, people, you asked for it so here goes...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> what we have up for raffle this time is a frame of your choice, (winner must provide the frame) designed, painted and built to your likings....along with matching custom fenders too. :0  :0  :0  :0
> ...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 29 2008, 06:02 PM~11473768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


papparazis are everywhere.... :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 29 2008, 09:10 PM~11474989
> *papparazis are everywhere....  :biggrin:
> *


 well remember what u said "if u fall a sleep @ a show it will be posted on lil" :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

is there gona be a meetin tomorrow???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 29 2008, 09:58 PM~11475296
> *is there gona be a meetin tomorrow???
> *


Did someone call you and tell you that it was cancelled? :angry:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up fam? i everyone is doing good. remember car show tomorrow.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 29 2008, 10:31 PM~11475626
> *whats up fam?  i everyone is doing good. remember car show tomorrow.
> *


I'm good,just got back from watching Manuel play football. Del Valle21 Lanier 14(freshman) see you tomorrow.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 29 2008, 10:43 PM~11475735
> *I'm good,just got back from watching Manuel play football. Del Valle21 Lanier 14(freshman) see you tomorrow.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 30 2008, 12:02 AM~11476966
> *:thumbsup: IM BLACK !!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 29 2008, 09:31 PM~11475619
> *Did someone call you and tell you that it was cancelled? :angry:
> *


 :|


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 30 2008, 09:09 AM~11477699
> *:|
> *


 :uh: 
That's not what u said.......























:biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 30 2008, 09:38 AM~11478142
> *:uh:
> That's not what u said.......
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: nah '''' WAIT THAT WAS FUNNY ..........HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 30 2008, 10:38 AM~11478142
> *:uh:
> That's not what u said.......
> :biggrin:
> *


Oh well... :angry:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 30 2008, 05:59 PM~11479586
> *Oh well... :angry:
> *



HEY FATASS!!!!!!!!
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 30 2008, 04:01 PM~11479597
> *HEY FATASS!!!!!!!!
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats Up Wit It??? :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 30 2008, 06:04 PM~11479612
> *Whats Up Wit It??? :biggrin:
> *



BORED AT THE CRIB..... RAININ OVA HERE...... LOL...


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 30 2008, 04:06 PM~11479619
> *BORED AT THE CRIB..... RAININ OVA HERE...... LOL...
> *


 :0 No shit! Its all nice and sunny over here!!! :biggrin: 

There was a small carshow today but didnt go... But Ima bout to hit up HOOTERS to watch UT kick Florida Atlantic ass...


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 30 2008, 06:13 PM~11479650
> *:0 No shit! Its all nice and sunny over here!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> There was a small carshow today but didnt go... But Ima bout to hit up HOOTERS to watch UT kick  Florida Atlantic ass...
> *



LMAO.... OK?
WELL, HAVE FUN!

IMA JUST PROBABLY END UP SMOKING ME A FAT ASS BLUNT AND CALL IT A DAY!
LOL.


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUICK RYDIN HIGH_@Aug 30 2008, 04:15 PM~11479662
> *LMAO.... OK?
> WELL, HAVE FUN!
> 
> ...


HaHaHa! Shit hit it up for me! uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 30 2008, 06:20 PM~11479692
> *HaHaHa! Shit hit it up for me! uffin:  :biggrin:
> *



STR8!
LOL.


----------



## BUICK RYDIN HIGH (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 30 2008, 05:13 PM~11479650
> *:0 No shit! Its all nice and sunny over here!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> There was a small carshow today but didnt go... But Ima bout to hit up HOOTERS to watch UT kick  Florida Atlantic ass...
> *


You go boy w/ your bad self


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 30 2008, 05:00 PM~11479863
> *You go boy w/ your bad self
> *


 :roflmao: Fuck its 6 and the games starting I need to get my ass to HOOTERS A.S.A.P.!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 29 2008, 04:14 PM~11473859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lolz i remember thiz i was there laughing........u can never fall asleep around my family.... :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Aug 30 2008, 06:34 PM~11480032
> *
> 
> lolz i remember thiz i was there laughing........u can never fall asleep around my family.... :biggrin:
> *



U going 2 the meeting


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

yup im at tracy house right now but were going.....r ya


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Aug 30 2008, 06:52 PM~11480098
> *yup im at tracy house right now but were going.....r ya
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

hno: :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 31 2008, 04:27 AM~11482509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: WHERE CAN I GET HER NUMBER ????????


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

]SAY HOMIES SUNDAY SEPT,7th MIRACLES CAR CLUB WILL BE HAVING A CAR WASH AND SELLING FOOD AND THANGS AT THE ADVANCE AUTO PARTS ON WILLIAM CANNON SO IF YOU WANT A CLEAN LOLO BRING THAT BITCH BY BEFORE THE CHICANO PARK ROLL OUT......


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 31 2008, 09:24 AM~11482703
> *]SAY HOMIES SUNDAY SEPT,7th MIRACLES CAR CLUB WILL BE HAVING A CAR WASH AND SELLING FOOD AND THANGS AT THE ADVANCE AUTO PARTS ON WILLIAM CANNON SO IF YOU WANT A CLEAN LOLO BRING THAT BITCH BY BEFORE THE CHICANO PARK ROLL OUT......
> *


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 31 2008, 08:29 AM~11482899
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 31 2008, 10:40 AM~11482929
> *:thumbsup:
> *


but you have to come to ours first
*We will be having a carwash Sept. 6th at Advance Auto Parts 7th and Pleasant Valley*


----------



## ENVIOUZ S-10 (Aug 8, 2008)

WE'LL TRY MAKE IT! :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

nice pics rick


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*Rollerz Only will be having a car wash on Sat. September 6th at AutoZone on Parmer Ln. (near Metric) from 9:00a-3:00p*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 31 2008, 12:03 PM~11483193
> * nice pics rick
> *


x2


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 31 2008, 10:05 AM~11483196
> *Rollerz Only will be having a car wash on Sat. September 6th at AutoZone on Parmer Ln. (near Metric) from 9:00a-3:00p
> *


man thats way up nawf


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

damn 3 car washes on the same wk end......:0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Pg 800 boo yaaa mother fucka!!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 31 2008, 12:11 PM~11483222
> *Pg 800 boo yaaa mother fucka!!!!
> *


no not yea. try again :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 31 2008, 12:13 PM~11483231
> *no not yea. try again  :biggrin:
> *


 what r u tlkn bout i did make it 2 pg 800 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 31 2008, 12:13 PM~11483226
> *Pg 800 boo yaaa mother fucka!!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 31 2008, 12:20 PM~11483255
> * what r u tlkn bout i did make it 2 pg 800 :biggrin:
> *


YEA u did! repost


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> Jthang98
> man thats way up nawf
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> > Jthang98
> > man thats way up nawf
> > What the hell is this "NAWF"
> 
> ...


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

:roflmao: 


:twak:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what up :wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

who's going to the park??


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

it is raining out there hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:no: :no: :no:...................................let me rephrase that , no its not raining and yes im going to the park


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 31 2008, 04:25 PM~11484293
> *it is raining out there  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


Negative


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 31 2008, 05:33 PM~11484540
> *:no:  :no:  :no:...................................let me rephrase that , no its not raining and yes im going to the park
> *


Im riding the PLAYBOY BIKE out there :0


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> > Jthang98
> > man thats way up nawf
> > What the hell is this "NAWF"
> 
> ...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Aug 31 2008, 06:16 PM~11485287
> *it means north in houstoneion lol
> *


OOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHH !!!!! YOU DAM RIGHT THATS HOW WE SAY NORTH (NAWF )OR IN MY CASE THE DIRTY SOUTH .....FOUR4.......... :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

trying to set up a shoot with this chick


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 31 2008, 10:26 PM~11486168
> *trying to set up a shoot with this chick
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I'm THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 31 2008, 09:34 PM~11486214
> *:0 I'm THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



she told me she would do it next sunday. i told her cool. hey big dog you shoul remember her we seen her at the landing stripp


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

some pics @ the park


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

free car wash here in lamesa tx on sept.6 and 7 every 1s invited at auto zone on hwy 87 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 31 2008, 10:41 PM~11486263
> *she told me she would do it next sunday. i told her cool.  hey big dog you shoul remember her we seen her at the landing stripp
> *


 :dunno: i'm sure me n here can work in the memberies :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 31 2008, 10:44 PM~11486278
> *some pics @ the park
> 
> 
> ...


look like everyones had a good time. Wish i was there :angry:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 31 2008, 09:49 PM~11486304
> *:dunno: i'm sure me n here can work in the memberies :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

found these in da bike section
http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/3538/dsc0755qz7.jpg
http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/5517/dsc0760hh9.jpg
http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/2020/dsc0764ur1.jpg


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 31 2008, 11:33 PM~11486696
> *found these in da bike section
> http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/3538/dsc0755qz7.jpg
> http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/5517/dsc0760hh9.jpg
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Good knight fellas.....


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ahhhh right where I left you.....TTT


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

hello atx


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :420:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

TOP OF THE MORNING TO U's


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Morning Alex....
Once i get all the pics and videos uploaded i'll post them over here with the rest of them.. there is a few posted at the ROLLERZ page..
I got a little footage of you alex messing with sideshow64 when he was leaving. :cheesy: 
Plus justin hopping the malibu..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

_*We will be having a car wash Sept. 6th at Advance Auto Parts 7th and Pleasant Valley*_


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Sep 1 2008, 10:10 AM~11488780
> *Morning Alex....
> Once i get all the pics and videos uploaded i'll post them over here with the rest of them.. there is a few posted at the ROLLERZ page..
> I got a little footage of you alex messing with sideshow64 when he was leaving. :cheesy:
> ...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Was up Rob... :tongue:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_3794.jpg[/img]]My Webpage



Was up LaMark........Where your cutlass been homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Sep 1 2008, 10:25 AM~11488862
> *http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_3794.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> Was up LaMark........Where your cutlass been homie! :biggrin:
> *


in my driveway waitin to come back from the dead


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Sep 1 2008, 10:25 AM~11488862
> *http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/IMG_3794.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> Was up LaMark........Where your cutlass been homie! :biggrin:
> *


hea josh if you are useing photobuket copy the last code :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> *hea josh if you are useing photobuket copy the last code  *



10-4 Good Buddy!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 1 2008, 10:12 AM~11488791
> *We will be having a car wash Sept. 6th at Advance Auto Parts 7th and Pleasant Valley
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

good turn out last nite


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 1 2008, 10:28 AM~11488879
> *in my driveway waitin to come back from the dead
> *


But she's juiced up and ready to chip :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 1 2008, 08:12 AM~11488791
> *AND MIRACLES CAR WASH IS ON SEPT 7th AT THE ADVANCE AUTO PARTS ON WILLIAM CANNON AND DIRTY FIVE...............*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Talk to yall later, I'm about to go fire up the pit :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 1 2008, 11:09 AM~11489057
> *Talk to yall later, I'm about to go fire up the pit :biggrin:
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: Good seeing everybody out at the park yesterday. Very nice turn out. Kinda reminded me of the old days :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 1 2008, 11:37 AM~11489207
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: Good seeing everybody out at the park yesterday. Very nice turn out. Kinda reminded me of the old days :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hey I didn't see the purple toyota


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 1 2008, 10:07 AM~11489379
> *Hey I didn't see the purple toyota
> *


Why you bringing up old shit? lol :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

where you at miklo sorry mark or white boy


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 1 2008, 11:09 AM~11489057
> *Talk to yall later, I'm about to go fire up the pit :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 1 2008, 10:09 AM~11489057
> *Talk to yall later, I'm about to go fire up the pit :biggrin:
> *


nice :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 1 2008, 10:38 AM~11489533
> *where you at miklo sorry mark or white boy
> 
> 
> ...


I think he's saying you need to get lifted.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 1 2008, 12:04 PM~11489674
> *I think he's saying you need to get lifted.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

A video of Justin going threw the park!

My Webpage


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 1 2008, 12:38 PM~11489533
> *where you at miklo sorry mark or white boy
> 
> 
> ...


where you at big dogg sorry rick or Big Foot  




















:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 1 2008, 01:01 PM~11489930
> *where you at big dogg sorry rick or Big Foot
> 
> 
> ...



nice i do have big feet i will not lie about that.

i am not really into hoppers. but i do like the paint job.

that and the rims are to small.


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

hno: 
Here we go now........ :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Don't matter what age men still act like boys......grow up.....have a good day people


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> *unique27
> Don't matter what age men still act like boys......grow up.....have a good day people*




Hey Rob don't tell us what to do!!!!!! :biggrin: :cheesy: 
Just fuking with you!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

have a nice ass


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 1 2008, 02:35 PM~11490140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 nice bike :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 1 2008, 01:42 PM~11490191
> * nice rack :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 1 2008, 02:09 PM~11489981
> *nice i do have big feet i will not lie about that.
> 
> i am not really into hoppers. but i do like the paint job.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 1 2008, 02:18 PM~11490042
> *Don't matter what age men still act like boys......grow up.....have a good day people
> *


 :uh: leave us alone


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

nice pics, hey is Tony still in the club?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 1 2008, 01:57 PM~11490276
> *nice pics, hey is Tony still in the club?
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81's Finest_@Sep 1 2008, 11:30 AM~11489804
> *A video of Justin going threw the park!
> 
> My Webpage
> *


 :cheesy: BAD ASS MAYNE..........GARYS WAS GETTING OFF TOO


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 1 2008, 12:56 PM~11490272
> *:uh: leave us alone
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: WAT IT DEW MILO


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 1 2008, 02:56 PM~11490272
> *:uh: leave us alone together in a hotel room with ice
> *


Ok if u like it like that.....


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 1 2008, 12:56 PM~11490272
> *:uh: leave us alone
> *


he going to cry in the car


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 1 2008, 08:50 PM~11492768
> *
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I have a homie selling a 65 impala, he's asking $5500 for it. The interior needs to be replaced, it was running when he bought it and he does a front bumper for it. If interested pm me and I will give you his info.


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

WHATS UP ALEX? :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Sep 1 2008, 11:24 PM~11494378
> *WHATS UP ALEX? :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's up T


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

3 gs for the 65. thats a good price. sinnce its not a supersport


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up atx


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 2 2008, 06:33 AM~11495901
> *whats up atx
> *


NADA CHILLIN HOMIE..................  BUTT AZ NAKED....... :cheesy:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

this is clean


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*We will be having a car wash Sept. 6th at Advance Auto Parts 7th and Pleasant Valley*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

flaco, wheres the pics at??? :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 2 2008, 10:53 AM~11496544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


car looks clean too !


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

whuts up peeps


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 2 2008, 01:32 PM~11497837
> *whuts up peeps
> *


:wave:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 1 2008, 09:41 PM~11494539
> *What's up T
> *


HEY WATS UP AL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

MIRACLES C.C. CAR WASH AT THE ADVANCE AUTO PARTS ON I H DIRTY 5 AND WILLIAM CANNON ...IF YOU WANT A CLEAN LOLO BRING IT ON BY HOMIES.........FOOD AND DRINKS WILL BE ON SELL AS WELL


...............OH YEAH TU MADRE................. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 *nice* pics Flaco


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Damn Flaco....Some bad ass pictures homie...


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

THANKS!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

nice pictures...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

alex talked to my boss and he gave the off for the odessa show :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 2 2008, 06:32 PM~11500361
> *alex talked to my boss and he gave the off for the odessa show :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 1 2008, 11:21 PM~11494349
> *I have a homie selling a 65 impala, he's asking $5500 for it. The interior needs to be replaced, it was running when he bought it and he does a front bumper for it. If interested pm me and I will give you his info.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 2 2008, 11:29 AM~11496784
> *We will be having a car wash Sept. 6th at Advance Auto Parts 7th and Pleasant Valley
> *


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:biggrin: ready to travel

Total Estimated Distance: 368.88 miles 

Total Estimated Time: 5.0 hours 37 minutes


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 2 2008, 07:08 PM~11500627
> *:biggrin: ready to travel
> 
> Total Estimated Distance: 368.88 miles
> ...


just like longview


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 2 2008, 06:22 PM~11500741
> *just like longview
> *



 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

what will u take?


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

how do u change ur screen name? or do u need to start a new one???


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sideshow64_@Sep 2 2008, 06:30 PM~11500807
> *how do u change ur  screen name? or do u need to start a new one???
> *


i think you will need to start a new one


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 2 2008, 07:33 PM~11500828
> *i think you will need to start a new one
> *


no, just PM a layitlow administrator

hold up


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=752 -PM this dude


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

ok i pm'd him but hes offline so i guess i just gotta wait it out!!!! Thanks miklo...


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

MIKLO!!!!! :rant: :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sideshow64_@Sep 2 2008, 07:47 PM~11500943
> *ok i pm'd him but hes offline so i guess i just gotta wait it out!!!! Thanks miklo...
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Sep 2 2008, 07:50 PM~11500973
> *MIKLO!!!!! :rant:  :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: ill call you right now :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 2 2008, 05:36 PM~11500849
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=752 -PM this dude
> *


he did mine last night :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 2 2008, 05:08 PM~11500627
> *:biggrin: ready to travel
> 
> Total Estimated Distance: 368.88 miles
> ...


i say 6 1/2 pulling a car thats what it took me


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

i guess i'll have 2 wait 4 a while......


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 2 2008, 06:53 PM~11501008
> *i say 6 1/2 pulling a car thats what it took me
> *



ready to go


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 2 2008, 06:05 PM~11501104
> *ready to go
> *


need to books some rooms they go fast


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 2 2008, 07:14 PM~11501193
> *need to books some rooms they go fast
> *



will talk to alex.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

let me know i will b picn up muh car from odessa this weekn and ill check on some prices just let me know how many


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

King*Of*Atx


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> :0 Whats MISSIN in this pic??? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Sep 2 2008, 06:25 PM~11501307
> *King*Of*Atx
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> > :0 Whats MISSIN in this pic??? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> u fatass


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 2 2008, 06:40 PM~11501449
> *u fatass
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 2 2008, 03:36 PM~11499837
> *:0  :0  :0 nice pics Flaco
> *


BAD AZZ FLACO WAY BETTER THAN SEEING 10YR OLDS ON RICKS PICS... :biggrin: .......... GOOD YOB !!! FLACO !!!!!!!


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

a i changed my name


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> > :0 Whats MISSIN in this pic??? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> i need bolts that hold the plaque down :angry: what your excuse :angry:
> ...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jtap20_@Sep 2 2008, 07:05 PM~11501697
> *I LIKE my name......
> *


    CALM DOWN GUEY IT COOL...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 2 2008, 08:22 PM~11501278
> *will talk to alex.
> *


We need 2, 1 for me and 1 for you and Lamark.


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 2 2008, 03:47 PM~11499938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics flac, Thanks :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

hey what the hell wheres the pic of me showing my skillz!!!!! lol!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 2 2008, 09:57 PM~11502272
> *hey what the hell wheres the pic of me showing my skillz!!!!! lol!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

eli whats up with this?

Sho Me My Opponant

Posts: 553
Joined: Mar 2008
From: Austin,Tx
car club???????


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

ok so what if my car looked like it was havin a seisure??? i think i hit at least half a foot!!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 2 2008, 08:03 PM~11501684
> *BAD AZZ FLACO WAY BETTER THAN SEEING 10YR OLDS ON RICKS PICS... :biggrin: .......... GOOD YOB !!! FLACO !!!!!!!
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 2 2008, 09:07 PM~11502404
> *ok so what if my car looked like it was havin a seisure??? i think i hit at least half a foot!!
> *



damn


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 2 2008, 11:29 AM~11496784
> *We will be having a car wash Sept. 6th at Advance Auto Parts 7th and Pleasant Valley
> *


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

WHAT UP PLAYAS? :wave:  :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Sep 2 2008, 10:12 PM~11502483
> *WHAT UP PLAYAS? :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

whats the damn deal?`man the park was off the chain on sunday..hopefully we'll have more good Sundays before they shut it down on us...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 2 2008, 10:14 PM~11502514
> *whats the damn deal?`man the park was off the chain on sunday..hopefully we'll have more good Sundays before they shut it down on us...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Sep 2 2008, 09:12 PM~11502483
> *WHAT UP PLAYAS? :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



whats up big dog. jay from street seen told me he is going to be mailing you some books.


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 2 2008, 10:14 PM~11502514
> *whats the damn deal?`man the park was off the chain on sunday..hopefully we'll have more good Sundays before they shut it down on us...
> *



SOMEONE ELSE SAID THEY WERE GONNA SHUT IT DOWN, BUT I NEVER HEARD WHY?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 2 2008, 09:14 PM~11502514
> *whats the damn deal?`man the park was off the chain on sunday..hopefully we'll have more good Sundays before they shut it down on us...
> *



that would be messed up. what we need to do is have a big asss bbq at the park. shit maybe even make a video of it


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 2 2008, 10:17 PM~11502555
> *whats up big dog.  jay from street seen told me he is going to be mailing you some books.
> *


COOL


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Sep 2 2008, 09:18 PM~11502571
> *SOMEONE ELSE SAID THEY WERE GONNA SHUT IT DOWN, BUT I NEVER HEARD WHY?
> *


what else damn white people


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Sep 2 2008, 10:18 PM~11502571
> *SOMEONE ELSE SAID THEY WERE GONNA SHUT IT DOWN, BUT I NEVER HEARD WHY?
> *


LOGS


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 2 2008, 10:23 PM~11502640
> *LOGS
> *



YUP!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

yeah it was voted on at the last bond elections at city council,they voted to turn it into the new site of Austin City Limits. the music show. but it still has to go up for a final vote i think..if it passes they are supposed to start early next year.. that would totally suck. That is one of the last places we have..thats why i wish that all the crazy crap: driving backwards, haulin ass, ghost ridin.. would stop. im sure they have seen things like this and thats why they voted for that. if we can show the positive side maybe we can do something. not just for us but for the next generation of cruisers...thats just my opinion..


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

we should make a video.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: have all the old schoolers bring there rides and hit one big ass cruise on a sunday after noon. does anyone remember that video from lighter shade of brown.


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

WHY DONT WE ALL MEET UP SATURDAY NIGHT AROUND 10 ON CONGRESS NEAR THAT EMPTY LOT BY THE CHURCH WHERE THEY CAMP OUT DURING THE RAT ROD WEEKEND? ANYBODY DOWN? OR LETS ALL GO TO FUDDRUCKERS IN SA? ONE BIG ASS CONVOY!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 2 2008, 10:25 PM~11502661
> *yeah it was voted on at the last bond elections at city council,they voted to turn it into the new site of Austin City Limits. the music show. but it still has to go up for a final vote i think..if it passes they are supposed to start early next year.. that would totally suck. That is one of the last places we have..thats why i wish that all the crazy crap: driving backwards, haulin ass, ghost ridin.. would stop. im sure they have seen things like this and thats why they voted for that. if we can show the positive side maybe we can do something. not just for us but for the next generation of cruisers...thats just my opinion..
> *


I don't think they'll be able to because of the neighborhood around it. Think about it loud music and traffic almost everyday. Right now it's just the weekend when day have festivals, but 5 days out the week I don't think it would pass.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 2 2008, 09:31 PM~11502739
> *I don't think they'll be able to because of the neighborhood around it. Think about it loud music and traffic almost everyday. Right now it's just the weekend when day have festivals, but 5 days out the week I don't think it would pass.
> *



true that


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Sep 2 2008, 10:28 PM~11502709
> *WHY DONT WE ALL MEET UP SATURDAY NIGHT AROUND 10 ON CONGRESS NEAR THAT EMPTY LOT BY THE CHURCH WHERE THEY CAMP OUT DURING THE RAT ROD WEEKEND? ANYBODY DOWN? OR LETS ALL GO TO FUDDRUCKERS IN SA? ONE BIG ASS CONVOY!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

im down to rep Austin Tx to the fullest!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 2 2008, 10:38 PM~11502819
> *im down to rep Austin Tx to the fullest!!!
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*We will be having a car wash Sept. 6th at Advance Auto Parts 7th and Pleasant Valley*


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wtf everybody changing there names like they change car clubs......

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 2 2008, 11:18 PM~11503331
> *Wtf everybody changing there names like they change car clubs......
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

What up rocky....tino


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 2 2008, 11:21 PM~11503359
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


Keep yo mouth open...u gonna catch a fly.....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 2 2008, 11:23 PM~11503381
> *Keep yo mouth open...u gonna catch a fly.....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 2 2008, 08:21 PM~11501872
> *We need 2, 1 for me and 1 for you and Lamark.
> *



please make sure there are two beds. not trying to sleep on the floor again


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 2 2008, 10:15 PM~11504031
> *please make sure there are two beds. not trying to sleep on the floor again
> *


i just wanna know who n the hell put ur big ass on da floor


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 2 2008, 11:55 PM~11504388
> *i just wanna know who n the hell put ur big ass on da floor
> *



in vegas they only gave us one bed


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 3 2008, 01:11 AM~11504494
> *in vegas they only gave us one bed
> *


im not sleepin on no damn floor! i Just find out we could have been stay at one of the hotels on the strip for like 30 something bucks a night. I got a good deal this year


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

cool. are you going to odessa


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 2 2008, 11:18 PM~11503331
> *Wtf everybody changing there names like they change car clubs......
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 like there the don thedons :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 3 2008, 03:42 AM~11504967
> *cool. are you going to odessa
> *


u know me im down like 4 flats and an old ladys brest :biggrin: but i let u know as we get closer.


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 2 2008, 08:06 PM~11501713
> *i need bolts that hold the plaque down :angry:  what your excuse :angry:
> Sho Me My Opponant
> ****
> ...


First and for most let me just say it was a joke,im sorry to you or any one that took it the wrong way... I have nothing but the up most respect for you to talk down on you... Always have and always will...


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 2 2008, 09:05 PM~11502375
> *eli whats up with this?
> 
> Sho Me My Opponant
> ...


i will call you tomorrow big dawg...


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

impala_ss_in_atx


> *what else damn white people
> 
> *



:0 
Hey now buddy!!!! :biggrin: 
Whos the ones on the grass in there cars, fighting, swangin, burn outs????










MEXICANS :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:  


Just joking, don't want anyone to think i'm a racist....


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Sep 3 2008, 06:59 AM~11505128
> *impala_ss_in_atx
> :0
> Hey now buddy!!!! :biggrin:
> ...



HAHAHA!! You know Big T is the only Meskin in RO-Austin!! :biggrin: 

Well....Gary is pretty close to being Meskin too. :biggrin:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 3 2008, 05:44 AM~11505253
> *HAHAHA!! You know Big T is the only Meskin in RO-Austin!!  :biggrin:
> 
> Well....Gary is pretty close to being Meskin too.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 3 2008, 07:49 AM~11505263
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 2 2008, 11:11 PM~11504494
> *in vegas they only gave us one bed
> *


ok sooooo who sleeps in vegas
Cut N 3's Today, 01:41 AM | | Post #16150 

STILL STRONG!!!!!!

Posts: 2,560
Joined: Aug 2006
From: Austin TX
Car Club: Knights of Pleasure C.C.




QUOTE(impala_ss_in_atx @ Sep 3 2008, 01:11 AM) 
in vegas they only gave us one bed


im not sleepin on no damn floor! i Just find out we could have been stay at one of the hotels on the strip for like 30 something bucks a night. I got a good deal this year 

This post has been edited by Cut N 3's: Today, 01:42 AM 

let me in on this lamark i need 3 rooms


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Sep 3 2008, 06:59 AM~11505128
> *impala_ss_in_atx
> :0
> Hey now buddy!!!! :biggrin:
> ...


I wish we could just be out at the park chillen, cruising ( slow ), watching peeps hittin switches till I get my own, even a BBQ ..... But I really don't see it happening .... :angry: tooooo many knuckle heads out there..  

On a lighter note I know its early but is anyone or clubs going to be involved in a Christmas toy drive or even a Thanksgiving fundraiser for those less fortunate...??? 

We have a handful of clubs in ATX now if we came together to help the community it would help change peoples perception of Lowrider culture... 

If so let me know I'm down to help anyway I can...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 3 2008, 09:26 AM~11505687
> *I wish we could just be out at the park chillen, cruising ( slow ), watching peeps hittin switches till I get my own, even a BBQ .....  But I really don't see it happening .... :angry:    tooooo  many knuckle heads out there..
> 
> On a lighter note I know its early but is anyone or clubs going to be involved in a Christmas toy drive or even a Thanksgiving fundraiser for those less fortunate...???
> ...



I ride cholo and don't have a lolo but I'm down 2 help......


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Sep 3 2008, 06:59 AM~11505128
> *impala_ss_in_atx
> :0
> Hey now buddy!!!! :biggrin:
> ...


Don't worry josh...we know ur not white.....you like spicy food and have a kid from a mexican woman and drive a cadi.....














































Ur BLACK..... :roflmao:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

I found this on myspace


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Sep 3 2008, 05:59 AM~11505128
> *impala_ss_in_atx
> :0
> Hey now buddy!!!! :biggrin:
> ...



black people? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 3 2008, 07:44 AM~11505473
> *ok sooooo who sleeps in vegas
> Cut N 3's  Today, 01:41 AM    |  | Post #16150
> 
> ...



lol. call me and i will explain


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 3 2008, 08:51 AM~11505831
> *Don't worry josh...we know ur not white.....you like spicy food and have a kid from a mexican woman and drive a cadi.....
> Ur BLACK..... :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Sep 3 2008, 05:19 AM~11505032
> *First and for most let me just say it was a joke,im sorry to you or any one that took it the wrong way... I have nothing but the up most respect for you to talk down on you... Always have and always will...
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:







:| :|


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 3 2008, 10:09 AM~11505926
> *I found this on myspace
> 
> 
> ...


Cool flyer. That's a pic done by El Volo!! Bad ass photographer.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 3 2008, 02:41 AM~11504965
> *im not sleepin on no damn floor! i Just find out we could have been stay at one of the hotels on the strip for like 30 something bucks a night. I got a good deal this year
> *


Where LMK!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 3 2008, 11:31 AM~11507327
> *Where LMK!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 2 2008, 11:18 PM~11503331
> *Wtf everybody changing there names like they change car clubs......
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


yeah, im changing mine to MiKRO... right Benny? :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

not mikro u should change it to mikhoe or mehoe


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 3 2008, 01:39 PM~11507396
> *yeah, im changing mine to MiKRO... right Benny? :biggrin:
> *


  k


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 3 2008, 01:43 PM~11507434
> *not mikro u should change it to mikhoe or mehoe
> *


or what Melanie's mom thought yall were calling me "Meatloaf"

or what Alex's grandma calls me "Michelob"


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:uh: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 2 2008, 10:47 PM~11502934
> *We will be having a car wash Sept. 6th at Advance Auto Parts 7th and Pleasant Valley
> *


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

new names !!!!! 

sr. castro = moe
73monte= Larry
MikRO = curley


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 3 2008, 02:01 PM~11507565
> *mr. castro = moe
> ]MikRO = Larry
> ] monte73 = curley
> ...


*
* :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

So are we cruising sat night dntown or heading to sa.....


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

won't be able to do anything this weekend....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: dntown :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i am down for what ever


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeIf3DOdvSE


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 3 2008, 02:11 PM~11507622
> *won't be able to do anything this weekend....
> *


Moma still got u grounded....huh


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 3 2008, 01:19 PM~11507676
> *Moma still got u grounded....huh
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 3 2008, 02:19 PM~11507676
> *Moma still got u grounded....huh
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Rob, u just wrong for the...
:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Sep 3 2008, 02:37 PM~11507820
> *Rob, u just wrong for the...
> :biggrin:
> *


We have been friends for a long time now....just thought I'd clear some things up


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 3 2008, 02:29 PM~11507753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Charliee murphyyyyyy....fuk yo couch


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Rob


Its all good homie, i love you no matter what!!!
You remember when we use to sleep together! :0 














I know this is going to get out of hand now!!!!!!  :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Sep 3 2008, 02:49 PM~11507907
> *Rob
> Its all good homie, i love you no matter what!!!
> You remember when we use to sleep together! :0
> ...



That is a whole new can of worms...... :biggrin:

Lucy u got sum splaining 2 doo


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

U remember........

I was on the floor right next to your bed!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

B4 it was robandanna it was robandjosh...













But I was never the girl  


Haha J you a foo


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Alright boys gotta get back out in the heat...........

Holla at you'll when i get off of work!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

I also remember there me and u in ur room with 4 girls....hope ur wife don't get on lil....


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

GOOD TIMES!!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 3 2008, 02:59 PM~11507987
> *I also remember there me and u in ur room with 4 girls....hope ur wife don't get on lil....
> 
> *


Sisters and nieces don't count :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 3 2008, 04:23 PM~11508777
> *Sisters and nieces don't count :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

:barf: 



:twak: 73monte :buttkick: 





:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Sep 3 2008, 04:43 PM~11509016
> *:barf:
> :twak: 73monte :buttkick:
> :biggrin:
> *


Didn't mean it that way jock, get your mind out the gutter :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up killers


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 3 2008, 03:58 PM~11509161
> *whats up killers
> *


whats up big dog


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 3 2008, 02:58 PM~11509161
> *whats up killers
> *


HAHAHAHAHAAHAA BIG RICK (CHINCHILA) KNEW YOU WERE TALKING ABOUT HIS FEET..................................... :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 3 2008, 05:22 PM~11509775
> *HAHAHAHAHAAHAA BIG RICK (CHINCHILA) KNEW YOU WERE TALKING ABOUT HIS FEET..................................... :uh:  :cheesy:
> *


.

HOW YOU KNOW ABOUT MY FEET?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 3 2008, 11:48 AM~11507467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X 187............


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 3 2008, 04:25 PM~11509802
> *.
> 
> HOW YOU KNOW ABOUT MY FEET?
> *


WHEN WE SHARED A ROOM THE OFFICE KEPT CALLING AND COMPLAINING..
YOU MEMBER..................... :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 3 2008, 05:28 PM~11509834
> *WHEN WE SHARED A ROOM THE OFFICE KEPT CALLING AND COMPLAINING..
> YOU MEMBER..................... :biggrin:
> *



LOL

man i swear i thought it was your feet


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 2 2008, 04:17 PM~11499686
> *MIRACLES C.C. CAR WASH AT THE ADVANCE AUTO PARTS ON I H DIRTY 5 AND WILLIAM CANNON ...IF YOU WANT A CLEAN LOLO BRING IT ON BY HOMIES.........FOOD AND DRINKS WILL BE ON SELL AS WELL
> ...............OH YEAH TU MADRE................. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what time is it going to be over?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i was wondering if everyone would like to meet up at the park around 5 and make a little video of all the low lows and respectfull car clubs. (no swanging none of that bullshit) 

after everything is said and done we can put it on youtube. and show what austin is about 

anyone down?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 3 2008, 04:55 PM~11510095
> *what time is it going to be over?
> *


PROBABLY AROUND 3 OR 4 HOMIE AND I'LL SEE WHO'S DOWN MAYNE.......


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 3 2008, 07:08 PM~11510708
> *PROBABLY AROUND 3 OR 4 HOMIE AND I'LL SEE WHO'S DOWN MAYNE.......
> *



cool i will go and get my car washed.. :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27+Sep 3 2008, 12:19 PM~11507676-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 3 2008, 07:13 PM~11510223
> *i was wondering if everyone would like to meet up at the park around 5 and make a little video of all the low lows and respectfull car clubs. (no swanging none of that bullshit)
> 
> after everything is said and done we can put it on youtube.  and show what austin is about
> ...


Count me in :thumbsup:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

just to clear up any confusion, SideShow car club still exists I am just not associated with them any longer..i wish them well.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what up peeps


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Was up fatboy64....


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

QUOTE(impala_ss_in_atx @ Sep 3 2008, 07:13 PM) 
i was wondering if everyone would like to meet up at the park around 5 and make a little video of all the low lows and respectfull car clubs. (no swanging none of that bullshit) 

after everything is said and done we can put it on youtube. and show what austin is about 

anyone down?


Count me in 




x2 :yes:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

wassup finest? just chillin at the house!!! and count me in on the cruise!!!


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

Just in case anyone has sent me a PM in the last couple weeks?? My pm box is not working. I just now found out and it should be fixed shortly. So if you sent me a pm and didnt get a reply...sorry


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 3 2008, 09:43 PM~11511846
> * what up peeps
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Alex I will be by 2morrow with some colors 4 ya.....what up everybody


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## ENVIOUZ S-10 (Aug 8, 2008)

:wave: my truck is gettin dirty, so i hope yall have alot of soap!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENVIOUZ S-10_@Sep 3 2008, 11:45 PM~11513213
> *:wave: my truck is gettin dirty, so i hope yall have alot of soap!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what up everyones everyones! Hope to see yall out the this weekin gettin ur cars washed SAT at Pleasant Valley and 7st :biggrin:  Come on out and show some support :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 4 2008, 02:00 AM~11514257
> *what up everyones everyones! Hope to see yall out the this weekin gettin ur cars washed SAT at Pleasant Valley and 7st :biggrin:    Come on out and show some support :biggrin:
> *



iam gonna try to head that way just to chill wit u guys .. :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Sep 3 2008, 10:05 PM~11512111
> *Was up fatboy64....
> *



hey whats up.. wait wait i thought u was talkin to me.. my bad bro :biggrin: 

but whats up neway Josh.. see ya at the austin show


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

damn its quiet up in here today .... was there a party last night ? :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

what up ACE any new Impala Mags come in yet ?


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Should be here Monday


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 4 2008, 09:08 AM~11515465
> *what up ACE any new Impala Mags come in yet ?
> *


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 3 2008, 06:13 PM~11510223
> *i was wondering if everyone would like to meet up at the park around 5 and make a little video of all the low lows and respectfull car clubs. (no swanging none of that bullshit)
> 
> after everything is said and done we can put it on youtube.  and show what austin is about
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 4 2008, 05:21 AM~11514650
> *iam gonna try to head that way just to chill wit u guys ..  :thumbsup:
> *


Will even let u hold the water hoes :0 :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 4 2008, 10:51 AM~11516331
> *Will even let u hold the water hoes  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what up alex, rick and phatboy64 :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

just chillin and its fatboy with an "f"...lol!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 4 2008, 12:18 PM~11516598
> *just chillin and its fatboy with an "f"...lol!!!
> *


My bad Fatboy


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 4 2008, 11:06 AM~11516469
> *what up alex, rick and phatboy64 :wave:
> *


whats up big dog. just got back on. been looking at tv.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

get to work Rick !!!! :420:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 4 2008, 01:17 PM~11517193
> *get to work Rick !!!! :420:
> *


not til 3:30 then its get to work rick :biggrin:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

sup miklo whats up in ur neck of the hood???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 4 2008, 01:46 PM~11517459
> *sup miklo whats up in ur ******* of the hood???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 4 2008, 01:46 PM~11517459
> *sup miklo whats up in ur neck of the hood???
> *


just chillin, and actually stayin busy at work :0 :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 4 2008, 11:51 AM~11516331
> *Will even let u hold the water hoes  :0  :biggrin:
> *


o0o0o0o should i wear my bikini??? :0 :0 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 4 2008, 03:27 PM~11518489
> *o0o0o0o should i wear my bikini???  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 4 2008, 03:53 PM~11518766
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


awww man  ill just come in my firefighter uniform then


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 4 2008, 03:27 PM~11518489
> *o0o0o0o should i wear my bikini???  :0  :0  :0
> *



:barf:
Might have to miss this one.......now


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

oh yea and i wanted to come through and show Latin Rollerz some love.. i know they dont really get on layitlow but they cool gente .. iam sure yall might already heard about it but if not, they're having a carshow coming up in Austin on the 27th of Sept.. just wanted to help spread the word


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 4 2008, 03:56 PM~11518815
> *:barf:
> Might have to miss this one.......now
> *



how bout i rub soap all over your car................................ without a sponge :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

miklo's not here so ill say it ... *wow page 814*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 4 2008, 03:59 PM~11518849
> *how bout i rub soap all over your car................................ without a sponge :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 4 2008, 03:59 PM~11518849
> *how bout i rub soap all over your car................................ without a sponge :biggrin:
> *


My insurance won't cover that type of damage......


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Sep 4 2008, 04:00 PM~11518860-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 4 2008, 04:09 PM~11518921
> *My insurance won't cover that type of damage......
> *



just bring it over to my chop shop and i'll take care of you .. we got the best uninstallers in town .. :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Cen-Tex gotta try these RIBS.... www.lowandslowbbq.net*


:0 :0 :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 4 2008, 04:09 PM~11518921
> *My insurance won't cover that type of damage......
> *



hey by the way have you sold theses yet? i told Miklo about em and he might wanna check them out so let me know asap .. he wants to be ready for the austin show next weekend 

http://duluth.craigslist.org/pts/820783699.html


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 4 2008, 04:42 PM~11519214
> *Cen-Tex gotta try these RIBS.... www.lowandslowbbq.net
> :0  :0  :0
> *


Should be serving at the k.o.p aniv....in oct...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 4 2008, 05:15 PM~11519496
> *Should be serving at the k.o.p aniv....in oct...
> *



oh yea i havent even heard bout it  hey Alex how many years has it been?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 4 2008, 04:29 PM~11519570
> *
> 
> 
> ...



who is this?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 4 2008, 05:36 PM~11519615
> *who is this?
> *


thats what im sayin :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 4 2008, 05:23 PM~11519540
> *oh yea i havent even heard bout it    hey Alex how many years has it been?
> *


It's tba, it's gonna be 14 years.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 4 2008, 05:36 PM~11519615
> *who is this?
> *


A young Richard Simmons?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 4 2008, 05:46 PM~11519677
> *A young Richard Simmons?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: youre stupid :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 4 2008, 05:41 PM~11519640
> *It's tba, it's gonna be 14 years.
> *


Vegas???


----------



## HOMIEZ56 (Jul 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i like this one better.. how bout you guys :biggrin:


----------



## HOMIEZ56 (Jul 18, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

hope everyone is having a good thursday..so how many carwashes are going on this weekend?? all i know is my ride is too dirty for me to clean by myself..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

are they all on the same day?


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 4 2008, 04:33 PM~11520006
> *are they all on the same day?
> *


im not sure i hope not it be kinda hard to attend them all...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 4 2008, 06:35 PM~11520026
> *im not sure i hope not it be kinda hard to attend them all...
> *


x2 .. you cruising saturday night? they got that carshow in San Antonio on Sunday. not sure yet if iam gonna hit it up though.


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 4 2008, 04:36 PM~11520042
> *x2 .. you cruising saturday night?  they got that carshow in San Antonio on Sunday.  not sure yet if iam gonna hit it up though.
> *


yeah im down for saturday night and i aint going to sa im waitin for next weekends show... besides they are supposed to throw a cruise early at chicano park on sunday...


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

what up peeps?


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

What up Ni**a......... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Sep 4 2008, 06:46 PM~11520126
> *what up peeps?
> *



T thats you? :wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 4 2008, 06:43 PM~11520098
> *yeah im down for saturday night and i aint going to sa im waitin for next weekends show... besides they are supposed to throw a cruise early at chicano park on sunday...
> 
> *



yea ill prob wait too cuz its austin next weekend and then the waco wego show is the weekend after that. and then latin rollerz has their show in austin the weekend after that 

i dont think i can afford to do a carshow 4 weekends in a row much less 3...
austin wegoshow Sept 14
waco wegoshow Sept 21
latin rollerz carshow ATX Sept 27


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Damn thats alot of shows....














:thumbsup:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 4 2008, 06:47 PM~11520148
> *T thats you?  :wave:
> *


YES SIR!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 4 2008, 06:02 PM~11519790
> *Vegas???
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: impala_ss_in_atx, *73monte, SouthsideLife*

:wave: :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 4 2008, 06:22 PM~11519918
> *i like this one better.. how bout you guys  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 4 2008, 07:41 PM~11520598
> *
> *


is it "tba" because yall might be going to Vegas that weekend?


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 4 2008, 08:13 PM~11520853
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: impala_ss_in_atx, 73monte, SouthsideLife
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

flaco what are you doing sunday


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 4 2008, 07:17 PM~11520891
> *is it "tba" because yall might be going to Vegas that weekend?
> *



wish i could go. no money


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 4 2008, 08:17 PM~11520896
> *flaco what are you doing sunday
> *



Posts: 893
Joined: May 2005
From: Austin, TX
Car Club: Me, Myself, and *PALMela*


Hopefully!!! LOL

Naw...I was thinking about going to San Anto Sunday for that show...but if everybody is gonna hit up Chicano early Sunday, I'll stay.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 4 2008, 08:17 PM~11520891
> *is it "tba" because yall might be going to Vegas that weekend?
> *


I'm not going to Vegas, I'm gettin more work and chrome done for Manificos. It's tba because were waitin on a confirmation for a hall it will be on the Oct. 18th we just don't know where yet.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 4 2008, 08:24 PM~11520946
> *I'm not going to Vegas, I'm gettin more work and chrome done for Manificos. It's tba because were waitin on a confirmation for a hall it will be on the Oct. 18th we just don't know where yet.
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: what are yall looking at spending?


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 4 2008, 06:16 PM~11520884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic flaco i just got a 2 piece, when can i set up a shoot?!?!!?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 4 2008, 08:28 PM~11520969
> *:0  :thumbsup: what are yall looking at spending?
> *


What you got?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 4 2008, 08:30 PM~11520990
> *nice pic flaco i just got a 2 piece, when can i set up a shoot?!?!!?
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

whats the big deal i was talkin bout a 2 piece from churches!!!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Aug 26 2008, 04:55 PM~11445129-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*BIG !! DIFFERENCE........* :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 4 2008, 04:22 PM~11519918
> *i like this one better.. how bout you guys  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


x78741


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 4 2008, 08:30 PM~11520990
> *nice pic flaco i just got a 2 piece, when can i set up a shoot?!?!!?
> *



Really!! Well thank GOD I have Photoshop so I can add more clothes on your BAWDY! :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 4 2008, 08:41 PM~11521065
> *whats the big deal i was talkin bout a 2 piece from churches!!!!!
> *



OH SHIT!! Bring a BUCKET and it's on!! :cheesy:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 4 2008, 06:16 PM~11520884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass homie


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 4 2008, 08:57 PM~11521212
> *badass homie
> *


Thanks!!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 4 2008, 06:33 PM~11520006
> *are they all on the same day?
> *


:no:  2 on sat 1 on sun 3 different places


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 4 2008, 10:02 PM~11521777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

Yo flaco what are you using to get the grey background... hhhhmmmm!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 4 2008, 10:10 PM~11521862
> *Yo flaco what are you using to get the grey background...  hhhhmmmm!!!! :cheesy:
> *



grayscale....photoshop


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 4 2008, 10:09 PM~11521847
> * NICE
> *



TANX


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

ahhh haaa something like this ?
thanks flaco ... my ninja...








 

see ya on puter tommorrow 
i'm :420:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

STILL THINKING BOUT GETTING TOGETHER ON SUNDAY RICK???


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 4 2008, 09:34 PM~11522133
> * STILL THINKING BOUT GETTING TOGETHER ON SUNDAY RICK???
> *



YES i would like to know who is all down.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 3 2008, 06:13 PM~11510223
> *i was wondering if everyone would like to meet up at the park around 5 and make a little video of all the low lows and respectfull car clubs. (no swanging none of that bullshit)
> 
> after everything is said and done we can put it on youtube.  and show what austin is about
> ...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ROB SAID HE WOULDN'T MIND BUT DOES IT MAKE A DIFFERENCE IF HE HAS 22'S AND WHAT BOUT THE BIKES IF I WANTED TO TAKE MINE WOULD THAT BE COOL???


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 4 2008, 09:47 PM~11522293
> * ROB SAID HE WOULDN'T MIND BUT DOES IT MAKE A DIFFERENCE IF HE HAS 22'S AND WHAT BOUT THE BIKES IF I WANTED TO TAKE MINE WOULD THAT BE COOL???
> *


does not matter everyone welcome. long as they are repectfull. i dont want no swanging and bullshit like that


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

sure bring the bikes. maybe we can have a little video shoot with them too. i want to break in my new cam


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: impala_ss_in_atx, knightsgirl19, 73monte



:wave: :wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx+Sep 4 2008, 11:04 PM~11522479-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

WHAT UP ALEX?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

a alex what dose it cost to get a rear end diped in chrome


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 4 2008, 11:40 PM~11522841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:barf: :barf:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 4 2008, 11:14 PM~11522572
> *a alex what dose it cost to get a rear end diped in chrome
> *


Last time we went it was $600 but thats if it's not reinforced if it is then it goes up.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 4 2008, 10:02 PM~11521777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's some cool looking pics


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 4 2008, 11:58 PM~11523063
> *Last time we went it was $600 but thats if it's not reinforced if it is then it goes up.
> *


Heard it has gone up...but what hasn't......


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 5 2008, 12:29 AM~11523363
> *Heard it has gone up...but what hasn't......
> *


Maybe, the price of metal went up to.


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

:wave: Hey whats up yall! Just wanted to say whats up!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

We will be having a car wash Sept. 6th at Advance Auto Parts 7th and Pleasant Valley:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 5 2008, 12:47 AM~11523538
> *We will be having a car wash Sept. 6th at Advance Auto Parts 7th and Pleasant Valley:
> 
> 
> ...


Be there are be square!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 4 2008, 08:41 PM~11521065
> *whats the big deal i was talkin bout a 2 piece from churches!!!!!
> *



haha


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 4 2008, 10:28 PM~11522065
> *ahhh  haaa something like this ?
> thanks flaco ...  my ninja...
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Bad Ass!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

thanks !!!


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

NICE PICS BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

WHAT UP PEEPS THANK GOD IT'S FRIDAY.......:biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 4 2008, 07:24 PM~11520946
> *I'm not going to Vegas, I'm gettin more work and chrome done for Manificos. It's tba because were waitin on a confirmation for a hall it will be on the Oct. 18th we just don't know where yet.
> *


So nobody from Austin is going to Vegas?????


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Sep 5 2008, 09:30 AM~11524988
> *NICE PICS BRO :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 5 2008, 09:55 AM~11525142
> * WHAT UP PEEPS THANK GOD IT'S FRIDAY.......:biggrin:
> *



x78704


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 5 2008, 10:54 AM~11525575
> *So nobody from Austin is going to Vegas?????
> *


there might be one!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 5 2008, 10:54 AM~11525575
> *So nobody from Austin is going to Vegas?????
> *


i am


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

To all car clubs and individuals, if you are interested in having your name on the t-shirts that are being made for this show, you have to be Pre-Registered by September 21st. Please contact me, Tim Walls or Jon Chuck for pre registration forms. We will have some at the Austin stop.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 4 2008, 08:42 PM~11521082
> *BIG !! DIFFERENCE........  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: right??? that pic was from 2003 i joined KOP in 2004.... see what they did to me  :roflmao: nah they said i had to gain 100 lbs to become an officer, so i did what i had to do


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 5 2008, 11:09 AM~11526159
> *i am
> *


Where you staying?


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 5 2008, 10:28 AM~11525864
> *there might be one!
> *


You got a good deal on rooms?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 5 2008, 01:18 PM~11526651
> *Where you staying?
> *


Stratosphere


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 5 2008, 10:16 AM~11526228
> *:roflmao: right??? that pic was from 2003 i joined KOP in 2004.... see what they did to me   :roflmao: nah they said i had to gain 100 lbs to become an officer, so i did what i had to do
> *


*MIGHT SWING BY YOUR CARWASH 2MORROW !! AND I NEED MY OIL CHANGED TO .........* :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 5 2008, 01:19 PM~11526659
> *You got a good deal on rooms?
> *


yea with the person im goin with.


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

what kinda price range are u talkin about for vegas? and are yall takin the rides??


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 5 2008, 10:16 AM~11526228
> *:roflmao: right??? that pic was from 2003 i joined KOP in 2004.... see what they did to me   :roflmao: nah they said i had to gain 100 lbs to become an officer, so i did what i had to do
> *


thats not the only thing u did tellem fool tellem


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 5 2008, 11:23 AM~11526694
> *Stratosphere
> *


how much on rooms i have 4 rooms 8 beds for 1200 any other good deals any 1 know about


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 5 2008, 01:49 PM~11526898
> *what kinda price range are u talkin about for vegas? and are yall takin the rides??
> *


I might be show the bike again. im not sure yet!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 5 2008, 01:26 PM~11526721
> *MIGHT SWING BY YOUR CARWASH 2MORROW !! AND I NEED MY OIL CHANGED TO .........  :biggrin:
> *


yeah come check it out, theres an oil change place right across the street from there too


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 5 2008, 01:50 PM~11526902
> *thats not the only thing u did tellem fool tellem
> *


 :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 5 2008, 01:35 PM~11526795
> *yea with the person im goin with.
> *


who you goin with?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 5 2008, 01:51 PM~11526915
> *how much on rooms i have 4 rooms 8 beds for 1200 any other good deals any 1 know about
> *


 :0 thats not bad, im not sure on the exact price, im not paying for the room  


where are yall staying?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 5 2008, 12:40 PM~11527342
> *yeah come check it out, theres an oil change place right across the street from there too
> *


*WHAT KIND OF TIRE DRESSING YOU GUY'S USING ?? * :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 5 2008, 02:51 PM~11527467
> *WHAT KIND OF TIRE DRESSING YOU GUY'S USING ??   :biggrin:
> *


we usually dont do all that, but i can bring some :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 5 2008, 02:51 PM~11527467
> *WHAT KIND OF SALAD DRESSING YOU GUY'S USING ??   :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 5 2008, 12:54 PM~11527492
> *we usually dont do all that, but i can bring some  :biggrin:
> *


*JUST F**KIN WITH YOU :biggrin: PROBABLY COME THRU AROUND 12....... *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 5 2008, 02:54 PM~11527492
> *we usually dont do all that, we like it raw  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 5 2008, 02:59 PM~11527559
> *JUST F**KIN WITH YOU  :biggrin:  PROBABLY COME THRU AROUND 12.......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 5 2008, 02:59 PM~11527557
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

We will be having a car wash Sept. 6th at Advance Auto Parts 7th and Pleasant Valley:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 3 2008, 01:49 PM~11507481
> *
> 
> 
> ...



from what time to what time?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 5 2008, 03:16 PM~11527728
> *We will be having a car wash Sept. 6th at Advance Auto Parts 7th and Pleasant Valley:
> 
> 
> ...


haha damn and i had to go back a few pages just to find it


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 5 2008, 03:18 PM~11527747
> *from what time to what time?
> *


9 to :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 5 2008, 02:58 PM~11527551
> *
> 
> 
> ...



man 2 o clock .. ill barely be gettin up at 12 and it takes me an hour n half to get there from where i stay. iam gonna try to wake up early.. gotta see if Tito wants to ride wit me up there too. and if we go later then we'll just meet up wit everyone if yall gonna be out cruising..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 5 2008, 03:22 PM~11527779
> *9 to  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



yall gonna be out cruising tomorrow evening/night?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 5 2008, 03:26 PM~11527811
> *yall gonna be out cruising tomorrow evening/night?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 5 2008, 03:16 PM~11527728
> *We will be having a car wash Sept. 6th at Advance Auto Parts 7th and Pleasant Valley:
> 
> 
> ...


*We will be having a car wash Sept. 6th at Advance Auto Parts 7th and Pleasant Valley:<img src=\'http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/DSCN3896.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 5 2008, 02:55 PM~11527515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's the benefit for?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HIGH....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 5 2008, 12:16 PM~11526228
> *:roflmao: right??? that pic was from 2003 i joined KOP in 2004.... see what they did to me   :roflmao: nah they said i had to gain 100 lbs to become an officer, so i did what i had to do
> *


I guess you have another 100 to go Mr. President








And you joined in 05 :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 5 2008, 03:47 PM~11528019
> *What's the benefit for?
> *



Miklo's tryin to raise enough money to buy theses b4 the austin show next weekend

http://duluth.craigslist.org/pts/820783699.html


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 5 2008, 04:08 PM~11528242
> *Miklo's tryin to raise enough money to buy theses b4 the austin show next weekend
> 
> http://duluth.craigslist.org/pts/820783699.html
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

anyone know any good junkyards?


----------



## ENVIOUZ S-10 (Aug 8, 2008)

MY TRUCK IS REAL DIRTY, WILL YALL ABLE TO WASH IT? :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIOUZ S-10 (Aug 8, 2008)

DONATION IS STILL $5, RIGHT? DOES THAT INCLUDE ARMOR ALL, TIRE ROTATION, VACUUM, WINDEX THE WINDOWS? CAN YALL TAKE OUT DEER BLOOD? :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENVIOUZ S-10+Sep 5 2008, 07:04 PM~11529602-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For you donation is $10, We got tire shine the rest can be done at the palmer and metric carwash :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIOUZ S-10 (Aug 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 4 2008, 10:40 PM~11522227
> *YES i would like to know who is all down.
> *


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 5 2008, 01:54 PM~11528101
> *I guess you have another 100 to go Mr. President
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :uh: HAHAHAHAHA FUCKIN MILO.......


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's fukin hot....but gotta wash dem rides


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up everyone? tomorrow is bring your cars and chill at the park day. 
all car clubs (respectful car clubs) are welcome.

we will have hamburgers, Sausage wraps and sodas. 

so if you are not doing anything please come by.

location- Chicano park

if you have any questions please pm me. 


big rick

2 till whenever


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Hope everyone had a good wash today....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 5 2008, 03:54 PM~11528101
> *I guess you have another 100 to go Mr. President
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

The Devil came out for some BAR B QUE, :burn: But we still wash some cars :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIOUZ S-10 (Aug 8, 2008)

thanks for the wash KOP!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIOUZ S-10_@Sep 6 2008, 10:26 PM~11537462
> *thanks for the wash KOP!!  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Things not to do in the 2000 (((FO LIFE)))
FOR STARTERS:
1. Get your motor right( no lo-lo should be smoking out the tailpipe)
2. Yo Frame should be wrapped from the cradle to the grave(the grave being your trunk)
3. Suspension parts should be replaced, ball joints bushings, etc.(we don't need no clackity clack)
4. If ya can't afford chrome at least paint under the frame when your done(get rid of the dust and rust)

HYDRAULICS:
1. Get your shit from a legit store hi-low, pro-hopper, showtime,etc(comeoff that swapmeet buy one get one free pump shit)
2. Don't go buying no used or reconditioned batteries. Buy new if ya want those inches!!(if you have to add water your batteries aint gonna work)
3. Get rid of that leaking trunk if there is a leak you are losing pressure(then if your dealing with high pressure you gonna get leaks time to time)
4. Tape up those lose wires all over the trunk looking like a fire hazard(fire Marshall Bill can't inspect everybody's trunk)
5. Get those switches off the seat, that shit been played out with old style gold motors( mount them on the dash so you can lic that shit from the doe(door).... you might miss a beat trying to work yo shit from the seat)
6. Keep those hoses from hangin under your ride. It don't look good from the side(pick that bullshit up we're not playing jumprope).

Looks:
1. paint should be tight you must have ink on yo ride that is the bomb( brothers stop going to the in and out spots spend sometime in the real shop).
2.Interior is a must keep it real keep it original(LISTEN UP CLOSE, REAL CLOSE! piping does not goon any 60's car so don't play yourself)
3. Accesories is a must, it's cool to have the little odds and ends but it has to be done right. No neon lights under car, no front antennas on any 60's. If you cant afford chrome again I say don't use chrome paint you'll get laughed off the block.
4. Bumper Kits do not go on any thing above 62(keep those kits off those 4's)
5. If you have a rag top make sure it works that way you get yo points.(can't be pulling over telling your boys "holeup let me fold down my top")
6. Keep those bent up moldings off yo car, they aint to much momey even if it takes you a little time, buy new ones it will pay off.(straight chrome on the ride makes it allrriiiigghhhht!)
7. Real Low riders come down in the back to ground zero. No stage coaches or circus cars. circus car is a trailer car( If you are clownin in this way we will pass out orange wigs).

KEEPING IT REAL:
1. Don't front on your hommies if they are not doing the damn thing right. (if they are going about putting their car togetherwrong help'em don't talk about them).
2. If you are in a car club handle it like y'all have the best damn shit in the valley(don't cross them out)
3. This should really be #1. never betray your hommies yo boys you been with damn near half yo life should be to the end don't cross yo hommies over some gay ass punk shit. Brothas suppose to work it out.( don't walk the plank then tell the new crew all the secrets take it to the grave like lee harvey oswald)
4. If you are in the club of your choice. If they are doing something you don't like roll with it, brothers the next thing might be in yo favor ( you don't have to be in the lime light all the time do it for yo club, do it for your city.)
5. It's not were youre from it's were your at. 

For more info on this straight ridin shit check your roving ghetto reporter, the man with the real deal.(Young HOG)

written by Chris Philips


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

goodtimes


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I would like to welcome 2 new members to our family, Anna (knightsgirl) and Nick (lilboyblue) :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 7 2008, 01:32 AM~11538543
> *I would like to welcome 2 new members to our family, Anna (knightsgirl) and Nick (lilboyblue) :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :biggrin: Welcome to and back to the family.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

whats up? how was the car wash?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 6 2008, 09:40 PM~11537906
> *Things not to do in the 2000 (((FO LIFE)))
> FOR STARTERS:
> 1. Get your motor right( no lo-lo should be smoking out the tailpipe)
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 7 2008, 02:31 PM~11540597
> *:biggrin:
> *


it was nice to finally meet you bro   thanks for coming out yesterday


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

How did the park bar b que go Alex?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 4 2008, 08:42 PM~11521082
> *BIG !! DIFFERENCE........  :biggrin:
> *










:0 :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Sep 5 2008, 01:54 PM~11528101-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*SAME HERE !! NICE MEETING YOU ALL.......*


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 7 2008, 04:36 PM~11541599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that milo?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 7 2008, 03:36 PM~11541599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who n the hell is this cracker i no thats not miklo


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 6 2008, 11:32 PM~11538543
> *I would like to welcome 2 new members to our family, Anna (knightsgirl) and Nick (lilboyblue) :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

whats up Rocky?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 7 2008, 05:35 PM~11542321
> *whats up Rocky?
> *


whats up bob wahca been up to homie


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Sep 7 2008, 01:32 AM~11538543-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 THANX IT'S GOOD TO BE BACK......:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Rick, where's the video? Did you fall asleep? :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 7 2008, 08:47 PM~11543414
> *Rick, where's the video? Did you fall asleep? :biggrin:
> *



lol

no i am uploading it to yourtube


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 7 2008, 09:57 PM~11543526
> *lol
> 
> no i am uploading it to yourtube
> *



I think it was a pretty good turn out for such short notice. I had a good time even though my trany went out. Would like to thank everyone that came out on short notice, Miracles-I know yall were tired after the carwash, Fatboy64-even though you were up all night, Rubadub-I don't know the name of your club, Sideshow, and RevolutionS, and solo riders. It should be that way every weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

DAMN VIDEO


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

not the best looking video. i need a tri pod.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 7 2008, 10:40 PM~11543845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIOUZ S-10 (Aug 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: COOL VIDEOS  NEXT TIME WE WILL ALL MAKE IT OUT!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 7 2008, 09:50 PM~11543927
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks i tried.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 7 2008, 10:40 PM~11543845
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: sorry i couldnt make it out there today.. but after today yall might start seeing me out there more often :biggrin: ridin solo


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 7 2008, 09:40 PM~11543845
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thank for the show :thumbsup: cars are look good


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

sorry I couldnt make it yesterday... Looked really good and fun out there tho maybe we should all just plan on going early from now on instead of during the evening hours.. :dunno: any whoo I'm going to go now alll that moving around in that video has gotten me sea sick... just kidding Rick nice video. :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 7 2008, 08:03 PM~11543576
> *
> I think it was a pretty good turn out for such short notice. I had a good time even though my trany went out. Would like to thank everyone that came out on short notice, Miracles-I know yall were tired after the carwash, Fatboy64-even though you were up all night, Rubadub-I don't know the name of your club, Sideshow, and RevolutionS, and solo riders. It should be that way every weekend. :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR THE INVITE AND WERE STILL TIRED .. BUT WEEZ ALL WAYS DOWN FOR A CRUISE OR AT LEAST HALF MY CLUB WAS :biggrin: :biggrin: CANT WAIT TILL THE NEXT BIG THANG LET US KNOW .............MIRACLES C.C. .......


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 7 2008, 08:40 PM~11543845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: BIG RICK GOOD YOB 
....................IN SPANISH YOUR THE CACA.................. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 8 2008, 05:45 AM~11546129
> *THANKS FOR THE INVITE AND WERE STILL TIRED .. BUT WEEZ ALL WAYS DOWN FOR A CRUISE OR AT LEAST HALF MY CLUB WAS  :biggrin:  :biggrin: CANT WAIT TILL THE NEXT BIG THANG LET US KNOW .............MIRACLES C.C. .......
> *


*NICE MEETING YOU AT THE CARWASH KIKI.............*


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Good job Rick!


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 5 2008, 12:49 PM~11526898
> *what kinda price range are u talkin about for vegas? and are yall takin the rides??
> *


I got a room for average $60 a night and flights for $150 each way.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 5 2008, 12:23 PM~11526694
> *Stratosphere
> *


Of course!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 7 2008, 09:46 PM~11543893
> *
> *


put them on tinypic.

is anybody going to vegas?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 8 2008, 10:32 AM~11546965
> *I got a room for average $60 a night and flights  for $150 each way.
> *


Dammmmmmmmit! Them good prices dude!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

alex's car in todays metro and state front page...good job rick!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 8 2008, 11:26 AM~11547332
> *alex's  car in todays metro and state front page...good job rick!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

too bad the same day they sent undercover po's in ford escorts pullin people over!!!!that was crazy an escort pullin people over.. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

the only thing i saw was a misprint i believe...but its a chance a t a second photo....isnt ur car a 1973 Alex? well they put 1974. not sure but u can call and they will fix it tomorrow....hee hee...they had lamarl looking at the car like he'd never seen a low low in hie life!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

lamark....oops!!!


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 8 2008, 11:34 AM~11547402
> *the only thing i saw was a misprint i believe...but its a chance a t a second photo....isnt ur car a 1973 Alex? well they put 1974. not sure but u can call and they will fix it tomorrow....hee hee...they had lamarl looking at the car like he'd never seen a low low in hie life!!!! :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 8 2008, 12:10 PM~11547743
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 7 2008, 10:40 PM~11543845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: cool video Rick


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 8 2008, 11:26 AM~11547332
> *alex's  car in todays metro and state front page...good job rick!!!
> *


foreal???


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

yeah for real !!! flaco why dont u present ur idea to the rest of the world!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.statesman.com/ap/mediahub/media....jsp?tId=118826


:0 :0 :0 CONGRATS ALEX :thumbsup:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 8 2008, 10:25 AM~11547902
> *foreal???
> *


whats up homie do u know if gary was going to see about shirts today i know he was talkin to tino about it...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 8 2008, 12:30 PM~11547939
> *yeah for real !!! flaco why dont u present ur idea to the rest of the world!!!
> *


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

*Ok guys and girlie......I gots an idea.....just throwing it out here....


WHAT IF....we all start getting together at the park early....hang out till right before it gets dark...that's when the IDIOTS start coming out swanging everywhere.......we can all just caravan over to the logs/baseball field parking lot and hang there the rest of the night. Anyway the parking lot might be lit. Better for all of us. 

After being out there last night I realized it's not safe for any of us or any of you who bring your kids out! I don't know how many times I almost saw these fools hit each other head on. And I can already see drama when if it does happen. Or one of them trying to get away hitting everybody else just hanging out.

There was also a jeep that jumped the curb and drove all up in the grass close to the playground!!!! The dude selling them glowing sticks almost got hit by him!!! Just think if he had kids around him buying one of those things!!! Man....it's just really unsafe out there now! 

WE REALLY NEED TO FIND ANOTHER PLACE TO CRUISE AND HANG OUT!!! *


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

flaco hello arent u gunna tell 'em? tell 'em ay tell 'em!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 8 2008, 12:31 PM~11547949
> *whats up homie do u know if gary was going to see about shirts today i know he was talkin to tino about it...
> *


the wego tour shirts?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

or the pink polo shirt you were asking about?


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

Flaco for president!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 8 2008, 10:37 AM~11547996
> *or the pink polo shirt you were asking about?
> *


yeah the pink polo....


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 8 2008, 12:37 PM~11547997
> *Flaco for president!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 8 2008, 12:34 PM~11547970
> *Ok guys and girlie......I gots an idea.....just throwing it out here....
> WHAT IF....we all start getting together at the park early....hang out till right before it gets dark...that's when the IDIOTS start coming out swanging everywhere.......we can all just caravan over to the logs/baseball field parking lot and hang there the rest of the night. Anyway the parking lot might be lit. Better for all of us.
> 
> ...


im down


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 8 2008, 12:38 PM~11548006
> *yeah the pink polo....
> *


he said that the dude can get them on thur.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 8 2008, 12:40 PM~11548025
> *im down
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

seriously the whole lowrider community need to find a spokesman to talk to city leaders because no matter where we go its all public which means city owned and maybe we can have our own place to chill on a designated night..hell even with a police presence to keep the fools out...we need to start doing shit legal and make our selves knownn to community leaders since were part of the community..


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 8 2008, 12:49 PM~11548097
> *seriously the whole lowrider community need to find a spokesman to talk to city leaders because no matter where we go its all public which means city owned and maybe we can have our own place to chill on a designated night..hell even with a police presence to keep the fools out...we need to start doing  shit legal and make our selves knownn to community leaders since were part of the community..
> *


*x2!!!!!!!!!!

I was thinking about the whole Johnny Law thing too. Cause before, the IDIOTS never did that shit cause there was always law rollin around on bikes or just cruising around in their cars. Hell we were even cool with a couple. They would let all us be. But I've noticed that NOT ONE law has cruised through the park during all this shit. But we also need to keep our stickers up to date so we can feel at ease there as well with a cop around. *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 8 2008, 12:53 PM~11548133
> *x2!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I was thinking about the whole Johnny Law thing too. Cause before, the IDIOTS never did that shit cause there was always law rollin around on bikes or just cruising around in their cars. Hell we were even cool with a couple. They would let all us be. But I've noticed that NOT ONE law has cruised through the park during all this shit. But we also need to keep our stickers up to date so we can feel at ease there as well with a cop around.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 8 2008, 12:58 PM~11548179
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 8 2008, 10:53 AM~11548133
> *x2!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I was thinking about the whole Johnny Law thing too. Cause before, the IDIOTS never did that shit cause there was always law rollin around on bikes or just cruising around in their cars. Hell we were even cool with a couple. They would let all us be. But I've noticed that NOT ONE law has cruised through the park during all this shit. But we also need to keep our stickers up to date so we can feel at ease there as well with a cop around.
> *


hell they used to wals around like they were at a lil car show...hell they would tell us to make 'em hop u member?!!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 8 2008, 01:02 PM~11548216
> *hell they used to wals around like they were at a lil car show...hell they would tell us to make 'em hop u member?!!
> *



:yes:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

hey flac post them pics from last nite.

Im also down to move to another spot after the fuckheads start to act stupid. I had a couple of close calls of some dumbass about to run into the lincoln. I was about to shit a brick every time that would happen.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 8 2008, 12:34 PM~11547970
> *Ok guys and girlie......I gots an idea.....just throwing it out here....
> WHAT IF....we all start getting together at the park early....hang out till right before it gets dark...that's when the IDIOTS start coming out swanging everywhere.......we can all just caravan over to the logs/baseball field parking lot and hang there the rest of the night. Anyway the parking lot might be lit. Better for all of us.
> 
> ...



 I like that idea :thumbsup:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

x2 Butt I'd like to see us all get together and roll out together at the same time to show the disgust we have for the way people are acting out there ... :uh: 

But then again its kinda like we lettin them push us outta where we wanna be... I don't really like that too much either ... 

I don't mind johnny laws around its not like we're breaking the law or anything anyways.. I don't think .. 

Sticks were before my time here in ATX I know where it is but never chilled there.. 


Too many knuckle heads out there I agree 100%


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Butt?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Wies?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

lookin good in atx nice video big rick the rides r look good :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 8 2008, 01:56 PM~11548759
> *lookin good in atx nice video big rick the rides r look good  :thumbsup:
> *


did you end up buying that deluxe?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 8 2008, 01:53 PM~11548741
> *Wies?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 8 2008, 10:32 AM~11546965
> *I got a room for average $60 a night and flights  for $150 each way.
> *


 :0 what Hotel and what airline?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 8 2008, 01:36 PM~11548538
> * x2 Butt I'd like to see us all get together and roll out together at the same time to show the disgust we have for the way people are acting out there ...  :uh:
> 
> But then again its kinda like we lettin them push us outta where we wan... na beI don't really like that too much either ...
> ...


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 8 2008, 01:53 PM~11548741
> *Wies?
> *



Errrrrr! :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 8 2008, 01:36 PM~11548538
> * x2 Butt I'd like to see us all get together and roll out together at the same time to show the disgust we have for the way people are acting out there ...  :uh:
> 
> But then again its kinda like we lettin them push us outta where we wanna be... I don't really like that too much either ...
> ...



*True...I understand that to the fullest. But what can we do? Call the law? Ask for them to come through again? 

Tino! If you reading this later...would you happen to have the number to that cool cop that always let you use the front end of his car as an amusement park? LOL * :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 8 2008, 02:43 PM~11549132
> *True...I understand that to the fullest. But what can we do? Call the law? Ask for them to come through again?
> 
> Tino! If you reading this later...would you happen to have the number to that cool cop that always let you use the front end of his car as an amusement park? LOL  :biggrin:
> *


 Rob said that APD deputizes the public to police certain events ect. Maybe we should get together as austin lowriders and check into this...may be appoint 2 people we can depend on....just my and robs .02


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 8 2008, 03:49 PM~11549642
> * Rob said that APD deputizes the public to police certain events ect. Maybe we should get together as austin lowriders and check into this...may be appoint 2 people we can depend on....just my and robs .02
> *


We can deputize Rick and call him Deputy Dawg :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 8 2008, 04:11 PM~11549852
> *We can deputize Rick and call him Deputy Dawg :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

find out anything yet on the anniversary?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 8 2008, 03:11 PM~11549852
> *We can deputize Rick and call him Deputy Dawg :biggrin:
> *



lol i am down. i hope everyone had fun


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

what did i miss last night


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 8 2008, 04:38 PM~11550105
> *what did i miss last night
> *


Where?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 8 2008, 03:42 PM~11550133
> *Where?
> *



at the park?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 8 2008, 02:11 PM~11549852
> *We can deputize Rick and call him Deputy Dawg :biggrin:
> *


NO MAYNE DOOFY ......HAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

oh crap ... :angry: this is an outdoor show only is there a back up plan ? incase of the rain ? 

















hurricane watch link..
http://tropics.myfoxaustin.com/?siteID=1024


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whos all going to vegas from austin mayb we can all try to stay at the same holtel and c if we can get a discount 


(I got a room for average $60 a night) where AT HOMIE


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 8 2008, 05:03 PM~11550782
> *whos all going to vegas from austin mayb we can all try to stay at the same holtel and c if we can get a discount
> (I got a room for average $60 a night) where AT HOMIE
> *


did you get a gave to check on the rooms in odessa?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 8 2008, 04:11 PM~11549852
> *We can deputize Rick and call him Deputy Dawg :biggrin:
> *



and Miklo as Fire Marshall Bill that way incase anyone is barbq'n at the park it wont get outta hand.... just my 2 cents :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 8 2008, 07:10 PM~11551380
> *and Miklo as Fire Marshall Bill that way incase anyone is barbq'n at the park it wont get outta hand.... just my 2 cents  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 8 2008, 07:14 PM~11551412
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ill get him a fire extinguisher from the resturant i work at so he'll be ready... and Alex you gotta find Rick a badge


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 8 2008, 05:50 PM~11550671
> *oh crap ...  :angry:  this is an outdoor show only is there a back up plan ?  incase of the rain ?
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i think they'll use the barn if it rains


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 8 2008, 02:43 PM~11549132
> *True...I understand that to the fullest. But what can we do? Call the law? Ask for them to come through again?
> 
> Tino! If you reading this later...would you happen to have the number to that cool cop that always let you use the front end of his car as an amusement park? LOL  :biggrin:
> *



call the laws!!! :thumbsup: :twak:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Sep 8 2008, 07:47 PM~11551758
> *call the laws!!!  :thumbsup:  :twak:
> *



hey bro i think you dropped your shirt


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 8 2008, 07:53 PM~11551808
> *hey bro i think you dropped your shirt
> 
> 
> ...


so u rather let this dumb drivers run over children and wreck into ur car ?
i bet if u get hit u want someone to snitch at to who was it :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Sep 8 2008, 07:54 PM~11551825
> *so u rather let this dumb drivers run over children and wreck into ur car ?
> i bet if u get hit u want someone to snitch at to who was it  :biggrin:
> *


dudeeeeeeeeeee it was just a joke :biggrin: ive seen the way people drive out there and hell yea they stupid esp them young ****** ridin in they mama's cars .. you gotta admit that was funny though .. but i remember when that one foo driving that black car backwards hit that other car. i figured that would've put a stop to it but i guess not ... they'll never learn :uh:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 8 2008, 10:49 AM~11548097
> *seriously the whole lowrider community need to find a spokesman to talk to city leaders because no matter where we go its all public which means city owned and maybe we can have our own place to chill on a designated night..hell even with a police presence to keep the fools out...we need to start doing  shit legal and make our selves knownn to community leaders since were part of the community..
> *


Is that not the point of the CTLC


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 8 2008, 07:58 PM~11551855
> *dudeeeeeeeeeee it was just a joke  :biggrin:  ive seen the way people drive out there and hell yea they stupid esp them young ****** ridin in they mama's cars .. you gotta admit that was funny though .. but i remember when that one foo driving that black car backwards hit that other car.  i figured that would've put a stop to it but i guess not ... they'll never learn  :uh:
> *


Don't forget this one


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

WHATS up my people. i hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 8 2008, 10:34 AM~11547970
> *Ok guys and girlie......I gots an idea.....just throwing it out here....
> WHAT IF....we all start getting together at the park early....hang out till right before it gets dark...that's when the IDIOTS start coming out swanging everywhere.......we can all just caravan over to the logs/baseball field parking lot and hang there the rest of the night. Anyway the parking lot might be lit. Better for all of us.
> 
> ...


*THATS A GOOD IDEA FLACO !! NOW THAT FALL IS ALMOST HERE IT WONT BE TO HOT DURING THE DAY TO POST UP AT THE PARK........  NICE MEETING YOU AT THE CARWASH SATURDAY. *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 8 2008, 02:11 PM~11549852
> *We can deputize Rick and call him Deputy Dawg :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

alex i sent dani's mom an email and i asked if they wanted to have dinner some where saturday night. what do you think?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 8 2008, 08:39 PM~11552278
> *THATS A GOOD IDEA FLACO !! NOW THAT FALL IS ALMOST HERE IT WONT BE TO HOT DURING THE DAY TO POST UP AT THE PARK........   NICE MEETING YOU AT THE CARWASH SATURDAY.
> *


Yea the weather wasn't that bad in the shade. We should pick one Sunday a month and bar b que together.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

so whos goin to vegas


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 8 2008, 08:58 PM~11552475
> *so whos goin to vegas
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 8 2008, 06:54 PM~11552433
> *Yea the weather wasn't that bad in the shade. We should pick one Sunday a month and bar b que together.
> *


*THAT SOUNDS GOOD TO..........*


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 8 2008, 07:50 PM~11552395
> *alex i sent dani's mom an email and i asked if they wanted to have dinner some where saturday night. what do you think?
> *



???


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 3 2008, 01:15 PM~11507656
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeIf3DOdvSE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 8 2008, 01:13 PM~11548313
> *hey flac post them pics from last nite.
> 
> Im also down to move to another spot after the fuckheads start to act stupid.  I had a couple of close calls of some dumbass about to run into the lincoln. I was about to shit a brick every time that would happen.
> *


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what up peeps :wave:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Sep 8 2008, 09:19 PM~11552673
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



EH WHAT! :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

nice pics flaco !!!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 8 2008, 09:47 PM~11552972
> *nice pics flaco !!!
> *



THANKS!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

miklo what show were you at?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 8 2008, 09:32 PM~11552801
> * what up peeps :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

good morning wake up and wax ur cars...... or go to work like I had to.. :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Up like viagra^^^^^^


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 8 2008, 08:29 PM~11552776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, need to fix dem hoses


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 9 2008, 07:06 AM~11556061
> *good morning wake up and wax ur cars......  or go to work like I had to..  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 8 2008, 01:11 PM~11548874
> *:0 what Hotel and what airline?
> *


El Cortez Or Plaza US Air


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 8 2008, 08:58 PM~11552475
> *so whos goin to vegas
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 8 2008, 11:34 AM~11547402
> *the only thing i saw was a misprint i believe...but its a chance a t a second photo....isnt ur car a 1973 Alex? well they put 1974. not sure but u can call and they will fix it tomorrow....hee hee...they had lamarl looking at the car like he'd never seen a low low in hie life!!!! :roflmao:
> *


yea u know black guys ride swingers :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 8 2008, 10:06 PM~11553836
> *miklo what show were you at?
> 
> 
> ...



i dont think thats miklo homie


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 8 2008, 09:47 PM~11552972
> *nice tight jeans flaco !!!
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 9 2008, 10:35 AM~11557130
> *thanks,  need to fix dem hoses
> *



clean ass lincoln bro.. u gonna be at the show sunday?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 9 2008, 12:50 PM~11558132
> *i dont think thats miklo homie
> *



i didnt think so either but its hard to tell.. it looks clean though .. i want 13s


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 9 2008, 10:02 AM~11557794
> *yea u know black guys ride swingers :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


uh thats some freaky stuff lamark.. ur supposed to ride swangas..if u ridin a swinger thats someones husband... :roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 9 2008, 02:13 PM~11558771
> *uh thats some freaky stuff lamark.. ur supposed to ride swangas..if u ridin a swinger thats someones husband... :roflmao:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 9 2008, 02:13 PM~11558771
> *uh thats some freaky stuff lamark.. ur supposed to ride swangas..if u ridin a swinger thats someones husband... :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 9 2008, 01:47 PM~11558574
> *:0  :0  :0
> *



:biggrin: 

Come on I'm Flaco! Tight jeans are still baggy on me! 

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 9 2008, 02:46 PM~11559078
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Come on I'm Flaco! Tight jeans are still baggy on me!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 9 2008, 12:48 PM~11558582
> *clean ass lincoln bro.. u gonna be at the show sunday?
> *



Not sure. I have a family matter to atend to in the valley. If Hurricane Ike hits the valley then I might stay for the show if the family function is cancelled.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 8 2008, 11:06 PM~11553836
> *miklo what show were you at?
> 
> 
> ...


i know, i saw that in another topic yesterday i was like" :0 " :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife+Sep 8 2008, 09:31 PM~11552793-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics Flaco


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 9 2008, 11:00 AM~11557778
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


i might go to :0 depends if the mother will let me


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 9 2008, 02:46 PM~11559078
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Come on I'm Flaco! Tight jeans are still baggy on me!
> ...



lol haha


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

alex i sent dani's mom an email and i asked if they wanted to have dinner some where saturday night. what do you think?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 9 2008, 03:11 PM~11559847
> *Not sure.  I have a family matter to atend to in the valley.  If Hurricane Ike hits the valley then I might stay for the show if the family function is cancelled.
> *



Shit just saw the weather on KVUE. That fool said its going to hit Corpus (Rockport) and roll though Austin by the weekend. hno: hno: hno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 9 2008, 05:59 PM~11560661
> *Shit just saw the weather on KVUE.  That fool said its going to hit Corpus (Rockport) and roll though Austin by the weekend.  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 9 2008, 11:22 AM~11557487
> *El Cortez Or Plaza    US Air
> *


----------



## I TrAvIeSo I (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 8 2008, 09:06 PM~11553836
> *miklo what show were you at?
> 
> 
> ...


MILO [email protected]#*IN WISHES THAT WAS HIS................... :biggrin: :biggrin: 
...................CRAZY WHITE PEOPLE.........


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

HEY RICK THAT DRAGGIN VIDEO LOOKS GOOD TO ME. PRECIATE THAT


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RUB A DUB_@Sep 9 2008, 06:31 PM~11561354
> *HEY RICK THAT DRAGGIN VIDEO LOOKS GOOD TO ME. PRECIATE THAT
> *



NO PROBLEM


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 9 2008, 05:46 PM~11560547
> *alex i sent dani's mom an email and i asked if they wanted to have dinner some where saturday night. what do you think?
> *


Did you forget about the meeting? :uh:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 9 2008, 06:40 PM~11561448
> *Did you forget about the meeting? :uh:
> *


no just saying we could go as a club to dinner. maybe have the meeting a little earlier then we usually have it.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 9 2008, 07:44 PM~11561480
> *no just saying we could go as a club to dinner. maybe have the meeting a little earlier then we usually have it.
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 9 2008, 06:48 PM~11561525
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *



ok cool. just askin.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Knightsofpleasurepresidentowned

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsbf6vi-ZtI


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsbf6vi-ZtI


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

whassss sssaappooning ? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 9 2008, 09:55 PM~11562765
> *whassss  sssaappooning ?  :biggrin:
> *


What's up? Are you getting ready for the Ike evacuees, if you need anything let me know.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 9 2008, 10:00 PM~11562825
> *What's up? Are you getting ready for the Ike evacuees, if you need anything let me know KOP runs the show.
> *


 :0 

shit I having to clean da casa .... :uh: watching the news but I got confirmation gonna have 5 guests ...... :rant: :rant:   :420:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 9 2008, 10:02 PM~11562857
> *:0
> 
> shit I having to clean da casa ....  :uh:    watching the news but I got confirmation gonna have 5 guests ......  :rant:  :rant:      :420:
> *


If you need to get away for a little while you know where i'm at. And if you have nieces or cousins 16 and under keep them away from Rick. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

feelin bad had to just turn away my homeboy, wife, and 4 kids.. damn owell his family lives in killeen but I still kinda felt bad when I told him I alleady had a house full...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 9 2008, 10:10 PM~11562934
> *  feelin bad had to just turn away my homeboy, wife, and 4 kids..  damn owell his family lives in killeen but I still kinda felt bad when I told him I alleady had a house full...
> *


Don't feel bad it's just one more hour, after being in the car for 5 hours, with the pissed off wife and 4 crying kids not to mention with them saying "are we there yet". Yeah you shouldn't feel bad at all. :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

good chance of 40-50 mph winds here in ATX saturday night I hope they consider changing the council meeting date...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 9 2008, 10:21 PM~11563048
> *good chance of 40-50 mph winds here in ATX saturday night  I hope they consider changing the council meeting date...
> *


They did change it, didn't they


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

oct 2nd.. :biggrin: whew


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

Hola Amigos :biggrin: ......Rain , Rain go away!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

So will this sundays show be rain or shine?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

man the weather is gonna sux this weekend


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :uh: :uh: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 10 2008, 12:44 AM~11564539
> * man the weather is gonna sux this weekend
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

is it raining where ya'll r @??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 10 2008, 12:54 AM~11564608
> * is it raining where ya'll r @??
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 10 2008, 12:55 AM~11564621
> *:no:  :no:  :no:
> *


ooo it's raining pretty bad over here


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

hno: hno: :wow:....Rain , Rain go away :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 10 2008, 01:04 AM~11564689
> *hno:  hno:  :wow:....Rain , Rain go away :biggrin:
> *


Come again another day :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=344960


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WAT IT DEW HOMIES.......................


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 10 2008, 06:59 AM~11565470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


manual got a big foot...


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 10 2008, 07:51 AM~11565595
> *manual got a big foot...
> *


HAHAHA!! That's what I said!! Think it was the lens the guy was using. :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzRgDmp7RAU&feature=related


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

WAS THAT BOO YAA TRIBE IN THAT VIDEO ?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 10 2008, 09:26 AM~11565876
> *WAS THAT BOO YAA TRIBE IN THAT VIDEO ?
> *


 :no: :no:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

waz sup knightsgirl19....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

clean cutty


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 10 2008, 06:59 AM~11565470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 10 2008, 06:59 AM~11565470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That black guy looks like a bodyguard :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 10 2008, 01:15 PM~11567328
> *That black guy looks like a bodyguard :biggrin:
> *


more like a child predator.... :biggrin: oh wait that title has allready been taken by Big Rick .. :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 10 2008, 01:33 PM~11567460
> *more like a child predator.... :biggrin:  oh wait that title has allready been taken by Big Rick .. :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 10 2008, 01:33 PM~11567460
> *more like a child predator.... :biggrin:  oh wait that title has allready been taken by Big Rick .. :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 10 2008, 02:15 PM~11567873
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



i was wantin to go up there Saturday but if the weather is that bad then iam just gonna chill at home and drive up there on Sunday. i hope its not raining that bad on sunday i hate driving in the rain


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 10 2008, 02:29 PM~11567977
> *
> *


we prob wont be able to grill up some burgers n hotdogs huh?


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 10 2008, 02:34 PM~11568029
> *we prob wont be able to grill up some burgers n hotdogs huh?
> *


quit bs'n we all have umbrellas...


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

did yall see that comment that one girl from Htown rollerz said about the show on the show topic. she said she called the people from univison and well you'll see it. that would suck


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 10 2008, 10:57 AM~11566380
> *:no:  :no:
> *



:yes:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

*From the car show topic...*



> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 10 2008, 02:58 PM~11568237
> *FYI - I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH THE FOLKS AT UNIVISION - THE ONES WHO ARE HOSTING THE EVENT AND THEY SAID THAT THEY MAY CANCEL IT BECAUSE THEY MAY BE USING THE EXPO CENTER TO HOUSE EVACUEES!  THEY WILL KNOW FOR SURE BY TOMORROW.  IF I FIND OUT ANYTHING ELSE ... I WILL POST IT HERE.
> *




:0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 10 2008, 12:59 PM~11567235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you homie uffin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

acosta512 :wave: what up


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up people


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 10 2008, 11:15 AM~11567328
> *That black guy looks like a bodyguard :biggrin:
> *


*IS THAT MIKE JONES ?? *


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

who ? 



sorry had to.. :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 10 2008, 05:14 PM~11569322
> *who ?
> sorry had to.. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 10 2008, 04:59 AM~11565470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*MIKE JONES !! * :0


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

have u guys seen the latest weather reports...they say the center of the hurricane will be in fayette county 55 miles south of Austin. with 100 mph winds!!! but Sunday it is supposed to be in odessa.


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 10 2008, 04:38 PM~11569069
> *acosta512 :wave: what up
> *


Chilling at the crib,man the weather is gonna be shitty this weekend, :angry:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

fatboy64 what up?


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

just here checkin the weather...looks like Ike is gunna bitch slap us like he did Tina!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 10 2008, 04:39 PM~11569963
> *just here checkin the weather...looks like Ike is gunna bitch slap us like he did Tina!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*AND BREAK EVERY NAIL TO........* :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 10 2008, 06:39 PM~11569963
> *just here checkin the weather...looks like Ike is gunna bitch slap us like he did Tina!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

quote=MISTER64,Aug 27 2008, 06:20 PM~11455307]
*PICTURES OF SABOR A MI*








































































































































http://i38.tinypic.com/11bkaki.jpg
[/quote]
on its way to lamesa tx homie just bought it 4 9000


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

no shit,man I remember that car from way back in the day,its changed up alot!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Sep 10 2008, 04:43 PM~11569996
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 10 2008, 05:17 PM~11569347
> *MIKE JONES !!   :0
> *


he's gonna have to change it from Cut N 3's to cutty buddy :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Sep 10 2008, 06:35 PM~11569940
> *Chilling at the crib,man the weather is gonna be shitty this weekend, :angry:
> *


 :yessad: :thumbsdown:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> quote=MISTER64,Aug 27 2008, 06:20 PM~11455307]
> *PICTURES OF SABOR A MI*


on its way to lamesa tx homie just bought it 4 9000
[/quote]
:0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:|


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 10 2008, 07:21 PM~11570288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam even the dog is tripping out ont the lights! :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

my 1st car :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

sup big josh


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Sep 10 2008, 07:22 PM~11570297
> *Dam even the dog is tripping out ont the lights! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 10 2008, 07:24 PM~11570314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U crazy!! :roflmao:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Damn BOY!!! :cheesy:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Sep 10 2008, 07:25 PM~11570328
> *U crazy!! :roflmao:
> *


i thought Alex would like that one :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Back in my "skater days"


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 10 2008, 05:18 PM~11570260
> *he's gonna have to change it from Cut N 3's to cutty buddy :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Rollin...in my 5.0 :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

hahaha


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

alex when is the next car wash?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

KING*OF*ATX, are you going to make it to the show this weekend if the weather passes???


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 10 2008, 05:24 PM~11570314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*ROSIE CHEEKS..........*
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 10 2008, 07:38 PM~11570470
> *ROSIE CHEEKS..........
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 10 2008, 05:36 PM~11570449
> *KING*OF*ATX, are you going to make it to the show this weekend if the weather passes???
> *


*NO SIR.....*


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 10 2008, 05:38 PM~11570470
> *ROSIE CHEEKS..........
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


u look like 1 of them white boys that liked to eat donuts and picked his nose


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 10 2008, 07:27 PM~11570343
> *Back in my "skater days"
> 
> 
> ...


Is this you


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 10 2008, 07:40 PM~11570500
> *u look like 1 of them white boys that liked to eat donuts and picked his nose
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i do right? i think i did.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Sep 10 2008, 07:40 PM~11570501
> *Is this you
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

heres another one from the donut and booger days


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 10 2008, 05:31 PM~11570394
> *Rollin...in my 5.0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*GRIP'IN THA WOODGRAIN WHEEL........*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 10 2008, 07:49 PM~11570600
> *GRIP'IN THA WOODGRAIN WHEEL........
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 10 2008, 05:48 PM~11570582
> *heres another one from the donut and booger days
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE SHORTS !! *
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 10 2008, 07:48 PM~11570582
> *heres another one from the donut and booger days
> 
> 
> ...










:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 10 2008, 07:52 PM~11570623
> *NICE SHORTS !!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Sep 10 2008, 07:52 PM~11570625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*THNX FOR THE PICS MIKLO ! * :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 10 2008, 06:27 PM~11570343
> *Back in my "skater days"
> 
> 
> ...



no wonder why you and gary hang out a lot... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 10 2008, 08:21 PM~11570903
> *no wonder why you and gary hang out a lot... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 10 2008, 05:24 PM~11570314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


werent u the kid from problem child? ur famous!!!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 10 2008, 06:27 PM~11570343
> *Back in my "skater days"
> 
> 
> ...



gleaming the cube?


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

anyone heard anymore about the show being cancelled or not?


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

latest and greatest... 

*OFFICIAL NEWS*

We have been in discussion all day.. And due to the fact of the weather, we are most likely going to RESCHEDULE THE SHOW. We are still working out the Details as to a further date, but as soon as we know, we will post it up...

Thanks to everybody that shows support for the WEGO TOUR....

If you have any questions, please contact me. Raymond Lara (254) 760-8323 or Tim Walls (214) 356-0352

This post has been edited by tito_ls: Today, 09:59 PM 



:dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> *Hey that's cool you put that day at the park thing. Me and a member  actually went by a little late in the evening over there but left kind of quick due to all the aggressive drivers, there was some stupid dumb ass in a black SUV that actually got on top of the curve and sped through the grass by where we was standing by under the trees with our kids. That was a close call...Its sorry these dumb asses be acting like that. Lately, I know your club and others have made a great effort to restore the cruising culture..I hope these dumb asses don't mess it up again for all of us. Next time we'll show up early in the day to do some hanging out. Maybe we can all do it again sooner than next year. Much respect, Peace out Homie.
> 
> Rey Treviño
> Austin President
> Brown Impressions  *



just wanted to share this with everyone. did not know we had brown impressions car club here in austin.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 10 2008, 07:24 PM~11570314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey who let the chubby white kid in here?  :dunno: :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 11 2008, 12:19 AM~11573524
> *just wanted to share this with everyone. did not know we had brown impressions car club here in austin.
> *


yea u did. he came to 2 of our car washes. :twak: :twak:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 11 2008, 12:30 AM~11574148
> *yea u did. he came to 2 of our car washes. :twak:  :twak:
> *


I'LL TAKE A PIECE OF THAT LABARK.......... :biggrin: 
:twak: :twak: TAKE THAT U BIG DUMMY :twak: :twak:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 11 2008, 08:10 AM~11574887
> *We have RESCHEDULED the Show for September 28th...It will continue to be a Full Points show on the 28th...Sorry for the inconvenience, we just wanna make sure everybody will be safe at home, instead of on the road.. Thank you for supporting WeGo, and we will See everybody in Waco on the 21st. Again, if you have any questions you can contact me Raymond Lara (254) 760-8323 or Tim Walls (214) 356-0352
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

thanks for the update Pablo


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

and it still not a pay wk 4 me.....:biggrin:

hey alex did u get me last pm?? :dunno:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

so is there a show diz weekend?...(yes or no)
:uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Sep 11 2008, 12:08 PM~11575984
> *so is there a show diz weekend?...(yes or no)
> :uh:
> *


no


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:angry: :tears:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

hey Alex member i told U what was hidden in ATX.




> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Sep 10 2008, 10:39 PM~11572436
> *THIS CAR WAS IN LOWRIDER A COUPLE MONTHS AGO. CUSTOM PAINT,MURALS,CHROME UNDIES IF YOU BEEN TO A LOWRIDER SHOW IN TEXAS THAN YOU HAVE SEEN IT. I WILL POST MORE PICS TOMORROW.
> 
> 
> ...


:0 4 SALE :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

so what up with diz weekend?...... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Sep 11 2008, 02:56 PM~11577301
> *so what up with diz weekend?...... :biggrin:
> *


rain


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

how did da car wash go?.....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Sep 11 2008, 03:02 PM~11577342
> *how did da car wash go?.....
> *


it went allright, it was kind of funny (but sucked), theres a school right across the street from that AutoZone and they have car washes only 2 times a year, and last Saturday happend to be 1 of them :angry: :roflmao: but we still made pretty good money, and had fun chillin with everybody


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 11 2008, 10:34 AM~11576252
> *hey Alex member i told U what was hidden in ATX.
> :0  4 SALE :0
> *


how much they askin this is a 72 right???


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

whats up josh u see that 72!!!! man i have always wanted a 72..


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

What up fatboy, yea that bitch is clean....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 11 2008, 03:29 PM~11577567
> *how much they askin this is a 72 right???
> *


i think they want like 19,000


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

i wonder how much they want??


----------



## I TrAvIeSo I (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

i got about 23 g's in the 64..hmm


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

say miklo i aint got ur number on hand u wanna send it 2 me!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 11 2008, 03:36 PM~11577636
> *say miklo i aint got ur number on hand u wanna send it 2 me!!!
> *


ill send it to you but my phone is still broken :biggrin: 
PM me your number too


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Fatboy64, why do you keep copying my avitar??? :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

pure coincidence!!! i didnt even notice omg!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 11 2008, 03:42 PM~11577696
> *pure coincidence!!! i didnt even notice omg!!!
> *


im just playin :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Here you go Charles


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

now, now boys calm down! :cheesy: 


Was up Miklo


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

there is this better!!!


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

wheres gary so we can have a RO moment!!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 11 2008, 11:06 AM~11575583
> * and it still not a pay wk 4 me.....:biggrin:
> 
> hey alex did u get me last pm?? :dunno:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

doing what he does best.."sleeping" :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64+Sep 11 2008, 03:51 PM~11577791-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Was up everyone..
Alex 
Tino  
Rob


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Sep 11 2008, 03:49 PM~11577762
> *now, now boys calm down! :cheesy:
> Was up Miklo
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Sep 11 2008, 03:53 PM~11577811
> *Was up everyone..
> Alex
> Tino
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: hi everybody!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: MiKLO, BOSSHAWG, 83's Finest, Fatboy64, 73monte

RO LLERZ! :biggrin:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 11 2008, 03:55 PM~11577831
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: hi everybody!!!
> *


we should be on rollerz page :biggrin:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

how do i take off member from under my avatar and change it?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 11 2008, 03:41 PM~11577676
> *Fatboy64, why do you keep copying my avitar??? :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


Because your both gay. :biggrin:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

well lets go!! road trip!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 11 2008, 03:57 PM~11577850
> *Because your both gay. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 11 2008, 03:58 PM~11577859
> *well lets go!! road trip!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Sep 11 2008, 03:56 PM~11577840
> *we should be on rollerz page :biggrin:
> *


That's cool. If yall hang out here, everybody knows where the hot spot is. :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 11 2008, 04:00 PM~11577880
> *That's cool. If yall hang out here, everybody knows where the hot spot is. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 11 2008, 03:57 PM~11577846
> *how do i take off member from under my avatar and change it?
> *


go to your control pannel and click on "edit my profile" then at the top where it says-"Custom member title" - thats where you change it


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 11 2008, 03:43 PM~11577709
> *im just playin with your balls in my mouth :biggrin:
> *


I remember when you used to do that for me.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 11 2008, 04:19 PM~11578050
> *I remember when you used to do that for me.
> *


 :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 11 2008, 04:13 PM~11577990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey Big Dawg how you gonna still my picture like that? :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 11 2008, 03:52 PM~11577797
> *wheres gary so we can have a RO moment!!!!!
> *


selling some dough nuts in Miklo's mouth


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 11 2008, 04:19 PM~11578050
> *I remember when you used to do that for me.
> *



so the weekend of the 27th-28th is gonna be pretty busy huh bro .. the 27th is Latin rollerz carshow and 28th is the wego show. yall going to both of em?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 11 2008, 07:22 PM~11579540
> *
> *



so whats up wit that car wash u wanted bro? :thumbsup: rain or shine iam down


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 11 2008, 05:50 PM~11579758
> *so whats up wit that car wash u wanted bro?  :thumbsup: rain or shine iam down
> *


ME TO............


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 11 2008, 05:45 PM~11578796
> *so the weekend of the 27th-28th is gonna be pretty busy huh bro .. the 27th is Latin rollerz carshow and 28th is the wego show.  yall going to both of em?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 11 2008, 04:54 PM~11578331
> *hey Big Dawg how you gonna still my picture like that? :biggrin:
> *


i dont see a rollers plaque i see a KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE plaque :biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/rollerzplaque.jpg[/img]]My Webpage




:thumbsup:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

I know sum are mad or upset at me,but I just wanted to say whats up and see how yall been... Hit me up!


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Was up Eligh.....See you this weekend...hope no rain sunday, cruise the park
since there is no car show!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Sep 11 2008, 07:31 PM~11580949
> *Was up Eligh.....See you this weekend...hope no rain sunday, cruise the park
> since there is no car show!
> *


*DONT THINK ITS GOING TO BE ALL THAT BAD. ITS ALL HYPE......... *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 11 2008, 10:29 PM~11581703
> *DONT THINK ITS GOING TO BE ALL THAT BAD. ITS ALL HYPE.........
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Sep 11 2008, 09:25 PM~11580864
> *http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm252/jmoyer4/rollerzplaque.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Where's everybody at?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 11 2008, 03:29 PM~11577567
> *how much they askin this is a 72 right???
> *


19,500


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 12 2008, 01:20 AM~11583219
> *Where's everybody at?
> *


im just gettin off work


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 11 2008, 11:20 PM~11583219
> *Where's everybody at?
> *


IN YOUR AZ PUTO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
....................SORRY HAVENT HAD MY MEDS YET....................


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

WELCOME 2 THE BACK OF THE BUS....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki+Sep 12 2008, 07:41 AM~11583897-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the little yellow bus :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

IKE is pimp slappin my Home town of Galveston and Houston :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 12 2008, 12:26 PM~11585470
> *the little yellow bus :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 12 2008, 10:38 AM~11585549
> * IKE is pimp slappin my Home town of Galveston and Houston :angry:
> *


*IKE IS KNOWN TO HAVE A STRONG BACK HAND !! * :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 12 2008, 12:38 PM~11585549
> * IKE is pimp slappin my Home town of Galveston and Houston :angry:
> *



you should be use to gettin pimp slapped... hey speakin of Alex where he at lol ..


hey u know someone had to say some shit like that


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 12 2008, 03:16 PM~11586799
> *you should be use to gettin pimp slapped... hey speakin of Alex where he at lol ..
> hey u know someone had to say some shit like that
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 12 2008, 10:40 AM~11585566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: WAT IT DEW BITCHES !!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Just got home....long day.....


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

Please review the rate information below and click on Proceed with Reservation 
Review Rooms & Rates
Check-in Date: Friday, November 21, 2008 Change Dates 
Check-out Date: Monday, November 24, 2008 
Number Of Adults: 1 
Number Of Nights: 3 
Corporate Plus/ID Number: 

STANDARD 2 FULL BEDS SMOKING, DESK, 19" TV Change Room 

Daily Rates
Friday, November 21, 2008 Standard Rate $65.99 USD 
Saturday, November 22, 2008 Standard Rate $65.99 USD 
Sunday, November 23, 2008 Standard Rate $65.99 USD 

Total$197.97 USD*NOT including taxes of: 13.00% upon check-in (subject to change)


was looking for odessa


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up


alex
rick


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 12 2008, 11:37 PM~11590556
> *whats up
> alex
> rick
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 12 2008, 10:37 PM~11590556
> *whats up
> alex
> rick
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 12 2008, 09:43 PM~11590593
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


*WHAT HAPPEND WITH THE ELCO ??*


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

so whats the plan 4 odessa


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 13 2008, 12:09 AM~11590758
> *WHAT HAPPEND WITH THE ELCO ??
> *


WE STIL HAVE IT, THE STARTER WENT OUT, WERE WAITING ON THE SET UP


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 13 2008, 12:13 AM~11590784
> *so whats the plan 4 odessa
> *


SO FAR THE PLAN IS TO GO FRIDAY COME BACK MONDAY


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: need 2 have a bbq


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 12 2008, 10:14 PM~11590790
> *WE STIL HAVE IT, THE STARTER WENT OUT, WERE WAITING ON THE SET UP
> *


*SOUNDS GOOD !! YOU RETIRING THE MONTE ?? *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 13 2008, 12:16 AM~11590801
> *:thumbsup: need  2 have a bbq
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN, I HOPE IT NOT TO COLD


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 12 2008, 10:20 PM~11590828
> *SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN, I HOPE IT NOT TO COLD
> *


na it wont b if it snows we'll just make snowcones whos all comming


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 13 2008, 12:19 AM~11590822
> *SOUNDS GOOD !! YOU RETIRING THE MONTE ??
> *


NO SIR THATS *ALMOST **THE BEST THING REPING AUSTIN RIGHT NOW*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 13 2008, 12:22 AM~11590850
> *na it wont b if it snows we'll just make snowcones whos all comming
> *


SO FAR ME,MONA, RICK, AND LAMARK


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 12 2008, 10:23 PM~11590857
> *NO SIR THATS ALMOST THE BEST THING REPING AUSTIN RIGHT NOW
> *


*
:yes:*


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 12 2008, 10:24 PM~11590866
> *SO FAR ME,MONA, RICK, AND LAMARK
> *


da kids comming if so ill take them ice skatting


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 12 2008, 10:23 PM~11590857
> *NO SIR THATS ALMOST THE BEST THING REPING AUSTIN RIGHT NOW
> *


*
YEA YOU RIGHT !! BREAK'EM OFF WITH SOMETHING NEW......... :biggrin:*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 13 2008, 12:26 AM~11590877
> *da kids comming if so ill take them ice skatting
> *


WE'RE NOT SURE YET, MONA DOESN'T WANT THEM MISSING SCHOOL


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 12 2008, 10:28 PM~11590899
> *WE'RE NOT SURE YET, MONA DOESN'T WANT THEM MISSING SCHOOL
> *


tru how they doing in football


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 13 2008, 12:27 AM~11590888
> *YEA YOU RIGHT !! BREAK'EM OFF WITH SOMETHING NEW......... :biggrin:
> *


I AM, SOMETHING OLD BUT NEW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 13 2008, 12:30 AM~11590909
> *tru how they doing in football
> *


they are doing good but the team sucks


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 12 2008, 10:30 PM~11590910
> *I AM, SOMETHING OLD BUT NEW :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*LET US IN ON THEM INSIDE SECRETS !! * :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 13 2008, 12:32 AM~11590924
> *LET US IN ON THEM INSIDE SECRETS  !!   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

yall putting a set up in the elko


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 13 2008, 12:34 AM~11590936
> *yall putting a set up in the elko
> *


not right now, but eventually hopefully by next summer


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

whats up everybody


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 12 2008, 10:33 PM~11590933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*YOU GOING WITH SOME BUTTER SOFT LEATHER INTERIOR ?? * :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 13 2008, 12:40 AM~11590978
> *YOU GOING WITH SOME BUTTER SOFT LEATHER INTERIOR ??   :biggrin:
> *


some of it


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 12 2008, 10:40 PM~11590975
> *whats up everybody
> *


*WHAT UP LAMARK !! IKE'S PIMP HAND IS STRONG TONIGHT ON HOUSTON......*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 13 2008, 12:40 AM~11590975
> *whats up everybody
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

lobbock got 8" of rain yesterday we go 4" time to go fishing


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 12 2008, 10:42 PM~11590989
> *some of it
> *


*KEEP THE PICS COMING ALEX !! * :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 13 2008, 12:46 AM~11591020
> *KEEP THE PICS COMING ALEX !!   :biggrin:
> *


thats all i got for now


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

where did black man go i mean lamark


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

he went out for watermelon ice cream :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

is churches still open


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 12 2008, 10:47 PM~11591025
> *thats all i got for now
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 13 2008, 12:51 AM~11591056
> *is churches still open
> *


 :no: :no: :no:

```

```


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 12 2008, 10:49 PM~11591041
> *he went out for watermelon ice cream :biggrin:
> *


where do they sell that at this time of night


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 13 2008, 12:54 AM~11591069
> *where do they sell that at this time of night
> *


i dont know, but on sunday he went to every ice cream truck and all they had was mango :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 13 2008, 12:43 AM~11590991
> *WHAT UP LAMARK !! IKE'S PIMP HAND IS STRONG TONIGHT ON HOUSTON......
> *


 :angry: yea hope my family is ok


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

let me guess he didnt buy it now i know what to get him 4 his b-day


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 13 2008, 12:59 AM~11591107
> *:angry: yea hope my family is ok
> *


x2


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 13 2008, 12:57 AM~11591097
> *i dont know, but on sunday he went to every ice cream truck and all they had was mango :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 12 2008, 10:59 PM~11591107
> *:angry: yea hope my family is ok
> *


x79331


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

black man is back i mean lamark hello


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 13 2008, 12:51 AM~11591056
> *is churches still open
> *


nope that close at 11 :angry:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 13 2008, 01:01 AM~11591132
> *black man is back i mean lamark hello
> *


what up rock


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 12 2008, 11:02 PM~11591136
> *what up rock
> *


whats up homie u ready 4 vegas


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 12 2008, 10:59 PM~11591107
> *:angry: yea hope my family is ok
> *


*THEY'LL BE ALRIGHT !! *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 13 2008, 01:03 AM~11591142
> *whats up homie u ready 4 vegas
> *


did yall read in the bike topic that no bikes were going to be inside all outside


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

yea i saw that but im going to gamble 7 11 babby


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 13 2008, 01:03 AM~11591142
> *whats up homie u ready 4 vegas
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :no:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 13 2008, 01:07 AM~11591176
> *yea i saw that but im going to gamble 7 11 babby
> *


they might have a craps table in 7 -11 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 12 2008, 11:08 PM~11591188
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :no:
> *


u still going


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 12 2008, 11:10 PM~11591205
> *they might have a craps table in 7 -11 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nonononono not on my table


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's a sausage fest in here.....what up fellas


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 12 2008, 11:12 PM~11591218
> *It's a sausage fest in here.....what up fellas
> *


u hungry rob


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

wats up rob


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Gonna need more than a lil smokey.....only tacos on my plate. homie


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 13 2008, 01:17 AM~11591264
> *Gonna need more than a lil smokey.....only tacos on my plate. homie
> *


and hairless pie


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 13 2008, 01:17 AM~11591258
> *wats up rob
> *


:wave:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

yummmmy tacos from taco bell i need to go to lobbock 2 morrow


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 13 2008, 01:10 AM~11591206
> *u still going
> *


Dont know yet


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 13 2008, 01:18 AM~11591275
> *and hairless pie
> *


Anna wanted hairless pie...I'll take mine anyway but rare.....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 13 2008, 01:20 AM~11591288
> *yummmmy tacos from taco bell i need to go to lobbock 2 morrow
> *


make a run for the border


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

if u do let me know so we can meet up do u know any 1 going from austin


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

goodnight peeps


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ill talk to yall tomarrow, lamark my prayers are with your family tonight


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 13 2008, 01:23 AM~11591313
> *if u do let me know so we can meet up do u know any 1 going from austin
> *


Austin Rollers Only mILO


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 13 2008, 01:25 AM~11591328
> *ill talk to yall tomarrow, lamark my prayers are with your family tonight
> *


Thanks Alex


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:uh: 
Everybody out......

Knight fellas

Lamark :angel: to u family...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 13 2008, 01:27 AM~11591344
> *:uh:
> Everybody out......
> 
> ...


THANKS IM STILL HERE


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Sep 11 2008, 08:31 PM~11580949
> *Was up Eligh.....See you this weekend...hope no rain sunday, cruise the park
> since there is no car show!
> *


Yea man this shit was a wash out,no rain... But yea man ill see you and the rest of the guys out this weekend FaSho!!! :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

its sunny over here right now too and they sayin tomorrow low 63 high 88 with mostly sunny skys .... great day for a carshow :uh: but i guess no one really knew what to expect. anywayz now i got 10 cases of bottled water and 20 loafs of bread and some pork skins if anyone wants some. shit i was ready


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 13 2008, 01:13 PM~11593117
> *:nicoderm:
> *



told ya i wouldnt leave any streak marks on ur car. left it sparkling clean :0 :0 :0 but what was that on the back bumper? mud?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 13 2008, 04:20 PM~11594568
> *told ya i wouldnt leave any streak marks on ur car.  left it sparkling clean  :0  :0  :0 but what was that on the back bumper? mud?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

going to a show in lobbock will post pics 2night


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 13 2008, 11:28 PM~11597174
> *
> *


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

So Alex what's the plan for today??


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

WHATS THE WORD HUMMING BIRD


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thought that I would ask here,if amybody has or know who has a 80-87 cutlass that are selling parts PM me if so uffin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up family. hope everyone had a great day. as for me i just finished putting my car back together. damn i am tired. it was hell. 

also i broke down and bought me the book for my car. the book made everything easy. 

on a good note i got a 100$ back for all my Warranties (hope i spelled it right) now i am only 300$ in the hole :|


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 14 2008, 10:38 PM~11602650
> *whats up family. hope everyone had a great day. as for me i just finished putting my car back together. damn i am tired. it was hell.
> 
> also i broke down and bought me the book for my car. the book made everything easy.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 14 2008, 09:43 PM~11602702
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


alex did you go to the show?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 14 2008, 10:46 PM~11602730
> *alex did you go to the show?
> *


 What show? The one at the church was canceled.Man, the weather was badass. I took care of some business and chilled the rest of the day with some of the family. Enjoyed the company and Oz that truck is looking firme. Keep up the good work.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 14 2008, 09:54 PM~11602824
> *What show? The one at the church was canceled.Man, the weather was badass. I took care of some business and chilled the rest of the day with some of the family. Enjoyed the company and Oz that truck is looking firme. Keep up the good work.
> *



that is cool. :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

WHATS UP KOP ??? what time yall taking off this weekend for the waco show ?? hhmmm.... :biggrin: 

Man I love when family comes over but damn its tiring to house 2 adults and 3 kids... ..


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

HEY LADIES AND GENTLEMEN JUST THOUGHT I'D SHARE THE NEWS TO ALL OF YALL.... I'VE KNOWN FOR A WHILE BUT I HAD TO WAIT TILL AFTER I SPREAD THE WORD TO OUR OWN FAMILIES... BUT ME AND THE WIFE HAVE A BUN IN THE OVEN !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :yes:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 15 2008, 05:29 AM~11604757
> *HEY LADIES AND GENTLEMEN JUST THOUGHT I'D SHARE THE NEWS TO ALL OF YALL....  I'VE KNOWN FOR A WHILE BUT I HAD TO WAIT TILL AFTER I SPREAD THE WORD TO OUR OWN FAMILIES...  BUT ME AND THE WIFE HAVE A BUN IN THE OVEN !!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :yes:
> *


CONGRATS.......FROM MIRACLES C.C. ...........................
.............GREAT NOW WE'LL NEVER SEE YOU IN ATX RIDIN AROUND :biggrin: ..


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

WHEN I CAN I'LL SEE BOUT GETTING A CUSTOM SS CAR SEAT TO MATCH THE STOCK INTERIOR... 

SS BABY INSIDE

:biggrin: 

I'LL NEVER STOP ROLLIN !!!! PLAN ON TEACHING MY KIDS HOW TO CRUISE THE RIGHT WAY TOO....


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 15 2008, 05:35 AM~11604774
> *WHEN I CAN I'LL SEE BOUT GETTING A CUSTOM SS CAR SEAT TO MATCH THE STOCK INTERIOR...
> 
> SS BABY INSIDE
> ...


ALREADY A TRU RIDER..... MOST MOTHERFUCKERS BLAME THE KIDS FOR NOT RIDIN ANYMORE ..........GOOD LUCK AND CONGRATS AGAIN MY *****
...................MIRACLES C.C.................


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

c ya in waco ..... guey... :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 15 2008, 07:29 AM~11604757
> *HEY LADIES AND GENTLEMEN JUST THOUGHT I'D SHARE THE NEWS TO ALL OF YALL....  I'VE KNOWN FOR A WHILE BUT I HAD TO WAIT TILL AFTER I SPREAD THE WORD TO OUR OWN FAMILIES...  BUT ME AND THE WIFE HAVE A BUN IN THE OVEN !!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :yes:
> *


Congrats From the Black Cuben Guy in KOP :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 14 2008, 10:54 PM~11602824
> *What show? The one at the church was canceled.Man, the weather was badass. I took care of some business and chilled the rest of the day with some of the family. Enjoyed the company and Oz that truck is looking firme. Keep up the good work.
> *


  i wanted to wash some clothes but i just stayed home and sleeped all day :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 15 2008, 07:30 AM~11605132
> *c ya in waco .....  guey... :biggrin:
> *


ORALE............................


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 15 2008, 08:30 AM~11605421
> *Congrats From the Black Cuben Guy in KOP  :biggrin:
> *


UR ONLY BLACK FOOL .................... :biggrin: AND PROBABLY INDIAN HAHAHAHA


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

WAT IT DEW LIL BOY BLUE.............


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

not much just chillin at skool......killin time...how iz it in H-Town


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Sep 15 2008, 10:26 AM~11606285
> *not much just chillin at skool......killin time...how iz it in H-Town
> *


SAME OLD CHIT HAVE YOU TALK TO KIKI MIMI............ :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

ummm na not really ya going 2 tha waco show?....


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

SHIT TIME TO GO BACK 2 CLASS!!!!!!!! :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

WHERES EVERBODY :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 15 2008, 01:33 PM~11606788
> *WHERES EVERBODY :uh:
> *


O workin :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm @ lunch right now.....:ugh: just wanting to get this week over with...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 15 2008, 07:29 AM~11604757
> *HEY LADIES AND GENTLEMEN JUST THOUGHT I'D SHARE THE NEWS TO ALL OF YALL....  I'VE KNOWN FOR A WHILE BUT I HAD TO WAIT TILL AFTER I SPREAD THE WORD TO OUR OWN FAMILIES...  BUT ME AND THE WIFE HAVE A BUN IN THE OVEN !!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :yes:
> *



 wow congrats to u and wife.....:thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 15 2008, 07:29 AM~11604757
> *HEY LADIES AND GENTLEMEN JUST THOUGHT I'D SHARE THE NEWS TO ALL OF YALL....  I'VE KNOWN FOR A WHILE BUT I HAD TO WAIT TILL AFTER I SPREAD THE WORD TO OUR OWN FAMILIES...  BUT ME AND THE WIFE HAVE A BUN IN THE OVEN !!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :yes:
> *



wha wha .. no cable tv huh? congradulations bro. :biggrin: now you can move up to something bigger like a Lincoln


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 15 2008, 01:33 PM~11606788
> *ANY SWINGERS IN HERE :uh:
> *




:0 :0 :0


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

Whats up family


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 15 2008, 07:29 AM~11604757
> *HEY LADIES AND GENTLEMEN JUST THOUGHT I'D SHARE THE NEWS TO ALL OF YALL....  I'VE KNOWN FOR A WHILE BUT I HAD TO WAIT TILL AFTER I SPREAD THE WORD TO OUR OWN FAMILIES...  BUT ME AND THE WIFE HAVE A BUN IN THE OVEN !!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :yes:
> *


CONGRATS


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

*FINALLY ON YOUTUBE!!! *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAxFNZkQl-g&feature=related


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 15 2008, 07:08 PM~11609662
> *FINALLY ON YOUTUBE!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAxFNZkQl-g&feature=related
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Sep 15 2008, 04:46 PM~11608505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

nice vid


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 15 2008, 05:08 PM~11609662
> *FINALLY ON YOUTUBE!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAxFNZkQl-g&feature=related
> *


*I GOT A PIC OF THAT 63 WAGON AT ELYSIAN PARK WHEN I WENT TO L.A. !! I'LL SEE IF I CAN POST IT UP............*


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

at the lobbock show


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 15 2008, 10:35 PM~11612453
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn dude you need to bring me those fenders :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

yes sir i do


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

funny as hell


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 16 2008, 06:39 AM~11614408
> *
> *


sup


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 16 2008, 09:03 AM~11614519
> *sup
> *


Sup


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 16 2008, 07:06 AM~11614529
> *Sup
> *


you at work?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 16 2008, 09:10 AM~11614550
> *you at work?
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 15 2008, 07:08 PM~11609662
> *FINALLY ON YOUTUBE!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAxFNZkQl-g&feature=related
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*Knights of Pleasure will be having a car wash on the 20th @ Advance Auto Parts on 7th.....9am-???<img src=\'http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/DSCN3896.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 16 2008, 11:21 AM~11615335
> * Knights of Pleasure will be having a car wash on the 20th @ Advance Auto Parts on 7th.....9am-???<img src=\'http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/DSCN3896.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


be there are we'll feed u to Big Ricks feet! :barf:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 16 2008, 08:03 AM~11614275
> *funny as hell
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 15 2008, 11:35 PM~11612453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: lookin good


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>[url]www.myspace.com/texasbullybowl[/url]


















wouldnt mind checkin this out. :0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 16 2008, 10:27 AM~11615756
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>[url]www.myspace.com/texasbullybowl[/url]
> 
> 
> ...


eddie griffin said to leave those dam dogs alone.......................


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 16 2008, 08:03 AM~11614275
> *funny as hell
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha! ROOKIE! :uh:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Tapioka! :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:biggrin: waz crackin homiez


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

How are ya on the internet if you are not in skoo


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

im at skool in da lieberry!!!!hackd diz bitch!!!!da computer!HAHAHAHA!!!! IM GET IN TROUBLE...... :uh:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:ugh: THERE COMMING......


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yea stay in skool....it's library












Haha I think.......


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Sep 16 2008, 04:58 PM~11617996
> *:ugh: THERE COMMING......
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

a trend I hope never makes it to ATX... they can keep this shit over there...
first the park then shit like this :twak:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 16 2008, 05:59 PM~11619036
> *a trend I hope never makes it to ATX...  they can keep this shit over there...
> first the park then shit like this  :twak:
> 
> ...


how stupid are people these days :uh:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 16 2008, 05:50 PM~11618956
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looking real good. let me stripe it.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 16 2008, 06:50 PM~11618956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 DAAAYUM! :biggrin:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 24 2007, 07:09 PM~7765543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aaaaaaaaaa shittttttttz


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

Whut it do


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 5 2007, 08:56 AM~7623521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


throwback!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

JUST got word that i am going to be laided off in two months.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 16 2008, 09:32 PM~11620514
> *JUST got word that i am going to be laided off in two months.
> *


that sucks homie good luck finding another job...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 16 2008, 08:36 PM~11620568
> *that sucks homie  good luck finding another job...
> *


i guess i will follow my dream and become a male stripper.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Sep 16 2008, 08:47 PM~11620067
> *aaaaaaaaaa shittttttttz
> *



:twak:  go back to hutto
























:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 16 2008, 09:43 PM~11620655
> *i guess i will follow my dream and become a male stripper.
> *


:barf:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 16 2008, 09:32 PM~11620514
> *JUST got word that i am going to be laided off in two months.
> *



 damn that sux


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 16 2008, 07:43 PM~11620655
> *i guess i will follow my dream and become a male stripper.
> *


HOLY SHIT BIG FOOT AT ETC


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 16 2008, 07:32 PM~11620514
> *JUST got word that i am going to be laided off in two months.
> *


SORRY 2 HERE THAT BRO HOPE ULL FIND SOMETHING


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 16 2008, 04:50 PM~11618956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GET DOWN SPIDER :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 16 2008, 07:32 PM~11620514
> *JUST got word that i am going to be laided off in two months.
> *


*THAT SUX !! START LOOKING NOW THAT WAY YOU HAVE SOME CASH FOR THE HOLIDAYS...........*


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 16 2008, 09:43 PM~11620655
> *i guess i will follow my dream and become a male stripper.
> *


KEEP DREAMING!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :nono: :barf: :barf:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Sep 16 2008, 09:57 PM~11621624
> *KEEP DREAMING!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nono:  :nono:  :barf:  :barf:
> *



hahaha


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 16 2008, 09:34 PM~11621333
> *THAT SUX !! START LOOKING NOW THAT WAY YOU HAVE SOME CASH FOR THE HOLIDAYS...........
> *


i am going to see about being a bouncer at hotbodys. just till the new year


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 16 2008, 09:03 PM~11621695
> *i am going to see about being a bouncer at hotbodys.  just till the new year
> *


GOOD LUCK I KNOW U WONT GET NO JOB AT A BUFFET RESTURANT


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 16 2008, 07:43 PM~11620655
> *i guess i will follow my dream and become a male stripper.
> *


* YOU GONNA COME OUT WEARING YOUR CHINCHILLA ?? * :0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 16 2008, 10:05 PM~11621713
> *GOOD LUCK I KNOW U WONT GET NO JOB AT A BUFFET RESTURANT
> *



hell no i need to work were i can get the money.


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 16 2008, 11:03 PM~11621695
> *i am going to see about being a bouncer at hotbodys.  just till the new year
> *


THEN YOU CAN MEET MORE CHICKS TO TAKE PICTURES OF!! OH MY BAD THEY ARE ALL OVER 18 SORRY :thumbsdown: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 16 2008, 10:06 PM~11621729
> * YOU GONNA COME OUT WEARING YOUR CHINCHILLA ??   :0
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Sep 16 2008, 10:06 PM~11621740
> *THEN YOU CAN MEET MORE CHICKS TO TAKE PICTURES OF!! OH MY BAD THEY ARE ALL OVER 18 SORRY :thumbsdown:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


funny


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 16 2008, 08:46 PM~11620709
> *:twak:  go  back to hutto
> :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 16 2008, 09:07 PM~11621744
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 16 2008, 10:06 PM~11621733
> *hell no i need to work were i can get the money.
> *


insulation :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Sep 16 2008, 10:13 PM~11621818
> *insulation  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yes.. i want to go back to school


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 16 2008, 10:19 PM~11621877
> *yes.. i want to go back to school
> *


wats tha mean :dunno: :dunno: m aynnnnnn


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Sep 16 2008, 11:13 PM~11621818
> *insulation  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Rick....what did he call you.....





I think it was spanish.....somebody hit the SAP button.....Ray come translate


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 16 2008, 10:40 PM~11622084
> *Rick....what did he call you.....
> I think it was spanish.....somebody hit the SAP button.....Ray come translate
> *


ray dont know spanish es un chicano :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## KING*85* (Jul 8, 2008)

WHATS UP ROB


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 16 2008, 09:32 PM~11620514
> *JUST got word that i am going to be laided off in two months.
> *


 :0 :machinegun: :guns: F Dell :rant:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 17 2008, 01:57 AM~11622896
> *:0  :machinegun:  :guns: Fuck Dell  :rant:
> *


I QUIT! AND IM OUT THIS BITCH! :angry:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*85*_@Sep 17 2008, 12:10 AM~11622320
> *WHATS UP ROB
> *


KING*85*
ur prediction was wrong.... Da Boys !!!!!


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

Whats up Austin Texas, ATX clubs and solo riders, we should get together and do a fundraiser car wash to raise money and food for our brothers and sisters in Houston-Galveston area (or a car show). Can be a great positive event for lowriding in ATX. just a suggestion :biggrin:


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

http://www.news8austin.com/content/top_sto...asp?ArID=219908


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Sep 17 2008, 05:06 AM~11623564
> *Whats up Austin Texas, ATX clubs and solo riders, we should get together and do a fundraiser car wash to raise money and food for our brothers and sisters in Houston-Galveston area (or a car show). Can be a great positive event for lowriding in ATX. just a suggestion  :biggrin:
> *


LET US KNOW.................................


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING*85*_@Sep 17 2008, 12:10 AM~11622320
> *WHATS UP ROB
> *


What's up with ya....


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 16 2008, 09:40 PM~11622084
> *Rick....what did he call you.....
> I think it was spanish.....somebody hit the SAP button.....Ray come translate
> *


:roflmao: WHAT IN THE HELL'S GOIN ON IN HERE, i didnt pay good money to hear some samoan speak spanish :angry: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

kinda busy in here for us 


5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: DA_SQUID, PONY53, SouthsideLife, ATXSS, Austin Ace


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: RAY_512, DA_SQUID, PONY53, SouthsideLife, ATXSS, Austin Ace


ATX In Da houze :biggrin:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

mayne fuck da squid


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 16 2008, 08:32 PM~11620514
> *JUST got word that i am going to be laided off in two months.
> *


Don't leave without another job lined up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

DA_SQUID,Sep 16 2008, 05:50 PM









Impressive! :0 Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Sep 17 2008, 09:45 AM~11624528
> *mayne fuck da squid
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 17 2008, 09:48 AM~11624569
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: say u gana go to wako


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Sep 17 2008, 09:49 AM~11624580
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: say u gana go to wako
> *


 surprise apperence :0 :0 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Sep 17 2008, 08:49 AM~11624580
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: say u gana go to wako
> *


translation: say, you gonna go to waco?
:roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 17 2008, 09:52 AM~11624606
> *surprise apperence :0  :0  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


yeah im goin :cheesy:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 17 2008, 09:53 AM~11624611
> *translation: say, you gonna go to waco?
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 17 2008, 08:53 AM~11624616
> *yeah im goin :cheesy:
> *


want them kicks? :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 17 2008, 09:56 AM~11624633
> *want them kicks? :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 17 2008, 08:56 AM~11624641
> *:yes:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 17 2008, 09:56 AM~11624633
> *want them kicks? :biggrin:
> *


what kind of chanklas r dey some3 jeeeys


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Sep 17 2008, 09:57 AM~11624649
> *what kind of chanklas r dey  some3 jeeeys
> *


quick get a english book with grammer fast! :0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

gotta go see ay


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Sep 17 2008, 10:57 AM~11624649
> *what kind of chanklas r dey  some3 jeeeys
> *


Wtf are the teaching at hutto high school....this nicca done slipped thru the cracks......


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Flaco r u going to the waco show...Anna wanted to set up the shoot with that chick.....lmk


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 17 2008, 10:03 AM~11624705
> *Wtf are the teaching at hutto high school....this nicca done slipped thru the cracks......
> *


mayne i droop out like two years ago foo im mexican we learn how to work now that i know :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what up peeps


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Sep 17 2008, 11:06 AM~11624729
> *mayne i droop out like two years ago foo im mexican we learn how to work now that i know  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Translation:
Man, I dropped out like 2 years ago...fool.
I'm mexican and we work....that is all that I know.

Oh now we understand....carry on
















J/k giving u a hard time....ur cool doesn't matter what ray says about u..... :biggrin:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 17 2008, 10:23 AM~11624907
> *Translation:
> Man, I dropped out like 2 years ago...fool.
> I'm mexican and we work....that is all that I know.
> ...


yeah well fuck ray


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 17 2008, 12:05 PM~11625305
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


See at the unenployment line  damn Dell . Hey lets work for CEVA :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 17 2008, 11:23 AM~11624907
> *Translation:
> Man, I dropped out like 2 years ago...fool.
> I'm mexican and we work....that is all that I know.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

everybody ready for diz weekend?......


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Sep 17 2008, 12:27 PM~11625531
> *everybody ready for diz weekend?......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 17 2008, 11:05 AM~11624718
> *Flaco r u going to the waco show...Anna wanted to shoot with that chick.....lmk
> *


 :machinegun: :scrutinize: hno:  

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 17 2008, 11:19 AM~11625446
> *See at the unenployment line  damn Dell . Hey lets work for CEVA :cheesy:
> *



naw. i need to find a job that is going to work.


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

y r u not at work?... :uh:impala_ss_in_atx


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

dam were iz everybody at?...... :scrutinize:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Sep 17 2008, 11:45 AM~11625698
> *y r u not at work?... :uh:impala_ss_in_atx
> *


i work nights for another 2 months. then i will work days for a few week. but i guess after i get my 401k i will still paint my car.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 17 2008, 12:44 PM~11625690
> *naw. i need to find a job that is going to work.
> *


******NEWS UPDATE****** I START MY NEW JOB ON THE 28 OF THIS MONTH :biggrin: Fuck Dell!!!! :rant: 




This message has been brought to you Live from K.O.P.'s Hood Broadcaster Cut N 3's......Keepin it Street.....Keepin it Hood. :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 17 2008, 12:40 PM~11626130
> *******NEWS UPDATE****** I START MY NEW JOB ON THE 28 OF THIS MONTH :biggrin: Fuck Dell!!!! :rant:
> This message has been brought to you Live from K.O.P.'s Hood Broadcaster Cut N 3's......Keepin it Street.....Keepin it Hood. :thumbsup:
> *



nice


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HIGH


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 17 2008, 12:53 PM~11625749
> *i work nights for another 2 months. then i will work days for a few week.  but i guess after i get my 401k i will still paint my car.
> *


Which building you work at?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Sep 17 2008, 02:07 PM~11626912
> *Which building you work at?
> *


i work at a building called tech ridge


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

impi #1








impi #2
















impi #3


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey guys I don’t know this little boy. It's a friends of a friend of my sister. However, what I do know is that someone is in need and I would do the same for you if you needed help. 


If you happen to be in the East side on Saturday stop by this benefit and pick up a plate or two. 



Hello Everyone,

I hope everyone is doing well. I just wanted to let everyone know that my great friends have been putting together a Benefit for my son. I have attached some pictures. My son was diagnosed with Acute Mylocitic Leukemia on July 28th. He has been in the hospital since July 27th. He is currently in the hospital in the ICU unit. He started running a high fever last night after being home for a couple of days. He finished his second round of chemotherapy last Monday. He will continue to do treatmenst for the next 6 to 12 months. He will also be undergoing a Bone Marrow transplant that will require us to be in San Antonio for 100 days. This is necessary to make sure his body does not reject the Bone Marrow. My friends will be hosting the benefit to help pay for Medical Expenses, & medicines of chemotherapy that the insurance company won't pay for. Please email and pass it along to anyone you wish to. 

The benefit will take place at the following:

September 20, 2008 from 11am-3pm
@ Mrs. Bea's Bar
1104 E. 6th street . 

Plates are $6.00. Plates will have BBQ chicken, sausage


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:angry: 
HELLO!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 17 2008, 10:24 PM~11631484
> *:angry:
> HELLO!
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## KING*85* (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 17 2008, 04:59 AM~11623551
> *KING*85*
> ur prediction was wrong....  Da Boys !!!!!
> *


YEA I KNOW BUT IT WAS A GOOD GAME...... GO SKINS!!!!!!!!!!! SEE YA WEEK 5


----------



## KING*85* (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 17 2008, 07:01 AM~11623934
> *What's up with ya....
> *


SAY I GOT THAT NUMBER I WAS LOOKIN 4. THANKS THOUGH!!!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 17 2008, 11:27 PM~11631542
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: 
Nothing just fooking around....bored ya know









And kenny sorry bout that it had slipped my mind....been kinda busy


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 17 2008, 05:43 PM~11628148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i likes DarkKnight 26 " coming soon in 09


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Sep 17 2008, 09:37 AM~11625025
> *yeah well fuck ray
> *


 :0  he spelt it right :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 17 2008, 02:01 PM~11627337
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> *


made the cd's


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Either pony53 is mad.........




















Or he is going thru the english dictionary to spell his next comment......hahahahahaha


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

GOD DAM WHERE IN THA HELL IZ EVERYBODY AT?!!!!! :banghead: :rant:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Sep 18 2008, 12:23 PM~11634965
> *:uh:
> *


 :machinegun: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:nono: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up people


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

NUTTIN MUCH JUST CHILLIN IN DA LIEBERRY AT SKOOL...... :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

IGHT PPL TIME 2 GO BACK 2 SKOOL..... :420:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Sep 18 2008, 12:25 PM~11634995
> *:nono:  :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 18 2008, 09:24 AM~11634077
> *Either pony53 is mad.........
> Or he is going thru the english dictionary to spell his next comment......hahahahahaha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NAH IM STRAIT FOO WAZ UP


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Damn ray a big as wreck just happened in front of me....saw it comming to...the tan buick(not mine) got t boned....the drivers fucked up...now I have to wait to give a statement.....and I have a warrant in round rock too....if I don't get on here in the next hr.ask yo mom to pick up Anna at 8 from sears.....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 18 2008, 12:40 PM~11635119
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow that was close....but feel bad about the old man....hope he makes it.....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 18 2008, 02:53 PM~11636142
> *Wow that was close....but feel bad about the old man....hope he makes it.....
> *


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 18 2008, 12:03 PM~11635723
> *Damn ray a big as wreck just happened in front of me....saw it comming to...the tan buick(not mine) got t boned....the drivers fucked up...now I have to wait to give a statement.....and I have a warrant in round rock too....if I don't get on here in the next hr.ask yo mom to pick up Anna at 8 from sears.....
> *


damn rob, you are cursed...thats the 3rd time this year you've witnessed an accident, and actually see'n the accidents about to happen too :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*Knights of Pleasure will be having a car wash on the 20th @ Advance Auto Parts on 7th.....9am-???<img src=\'http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/DSCN3896.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 18 2008, 01:22 PM~11636382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niiiice :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 18 2008, 03:28 PM~11636437
> *niiiice :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Mouth


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 18 2008, 02:51 PM~11636131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 18 2008, 02:22 PM~11636382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Sup fellas?


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Sep 18 2008, 06:29 PM~11637987
> *Sup fellas?
> *


WHATS UP? :wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

did this just turn into the "I Hope She's 18" topic.. damn that one girl got some thick thighs..


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Sep 18 2008, 06:31 PM~11638004
> *WHATS UP? :wave:
> *


HEY!...It's the DEVIL!! :biggrin: 

:wave:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAMLOnSNwzA
check this kid out and show it to ur kids...its amazing..


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> HEY!...It's the DEVIL!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> THANKS I REALY DONT NEED A INTRODUCTION.............. :cheesy:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 18 2008, 04:41 PM~11638104
> *did this just turn into the "I Hope She's 18" topic.. damn that one girl got some thick thighs..
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 18 2008, 06:34 PM~11639065
> *:roflmao:
> *


WAT IT DEW MAYNE........


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

hi peeps.....:wave: (knightsgirl19) I'm 2 lazy to sign Rob out and log back in......:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

* STOCK 1981 2DR. COUPE DEVILLE FOR SALE $2,000 IF INTERESTED SEND ME A PM THNX !! *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 18 2008, 09:31 PM~11639559
> * hi peeps.....:wave: (knightsgirl19) I'm 2 lazy to sign Rob out and log back in......:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

found these pic in another topic thought ill share them with yall


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:wave: good morning ATX


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 19 2008, 07:20 AM~11642449
> *:wave:  good morning ATX
> *


Elllooo puppet.....








How is my princess feeling this morning?  














what's up with them pilars :angry:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

SSHHHH SECRETS FOO !!!!!

ROLL CALL WHO ALL IS GOING TO WACO THIS WEEKEND .???

WHAT TIME EVERYONE LEAVING ?

WHERE IS THE SPOT EVERYONE IS LEAVING FROM ???

WHERE IS ROB BUYING EVERYONE BREAKFAST AT ??

WHERE IS ALEX BUYING LUNCH FOR US AT ??

WHICH ONE OF YALL IS PAYING FOR MY GAS TO AND FROM WACO ???

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 19 2008, 08:41 AM~11642696
> *SSHHHH  SECRETS FOO !!!!!
> 
> ROLL CALL WHO ALL IS GOING TO WACO THIS WEEKEND .???
> ...


I'll buy u breakfast cause u do special favors :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 18 2008, 10:37 AM~11635098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

just got hooked up in San marcos w 2 group 31 for 40$ so check them out


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

i might have to work tomorrow


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 19 2008, 01:43 PM~11644824
> *i might have to work tomorrow
> *


Shit u might have to call in cause u have a car wash 2 go to....























:biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 19 2008, 12:43 PM~11644824
> *i might have to work tomorrow
> *



you are not alone. i was just told i have to work saturday night.


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 18 2008, 06:45 PM~11639154
> *WAT IT DEW MAYNE........
> *


ready for waco?? :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 19 2008, 02:54 PM~11645310
> *Shit u might have to call in cause u have a car wash 2 go to....
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 19 2008, 08:41 AM~11642696
> *SSHHHH  SECRETS FOO !!!!!
> 
> ROLL CALL WHO ALL IS GOING TO WACO THIS WEEKEND .???
> ...


x2 maybe i can meet up wit yall in Belton or something. unless Knights decide to show up at the convention center at 2 in da morning again . fuck it i might even be down for that too. Maybe we can meet up wit some of the other clubs from around here.. iam not sure who all from Killeen is going but i know 1st Class is..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 19 2008, 06:52 PM~11647111
> *x2 maybe i can meet up wit yall in Belton or something.  unless Knights decide to show up at the convention center at 2 in da morning again .  fuck it i might even be down for that too.  Maybe we can meet up wit some of the other clubs from around here.. iam not sure who all from Killeen is going but i know 1st Class is..
> *


we are gonna *try *to leave around 7am ,we should be in belton around 745 .pm me your number and i will call you when we get on the highway


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 19 2008, 07:02 PM~11647189
> *we are gonna try to leave around 7am ,we should be in belton around 745 .pm me your number and i will call you when we get on the highway
> *


pm sent  yea i live in Cameron so it takes me about 35 mins to get to Belton too. ill try to leave here round the same time then.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

gotta new laptop......yea


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 19 2008, 09:01 PM~11648591
> *gotta new laptop......yea
> *



nice. what kind


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 19 2008, 10:07 PM~11648630
> *nice. what kind
> *


HP Pavillion dv6000


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey will u have that disk that I'd asked for this weekend????


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 19 2008, 09:21 PM~11648706
> *hey will u have that disk that I'd asked for this weekend????
> *


have not had the time. but i will check


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 19 2008, 06:52 PM~11647111
> *x2 maybe i can meet up wit yall in Belton or something.  unless Knights decide to show up at the convention center at 2 in da morning again .  fuck it i might even be down for that too.  Maybe we can meet up wit some of the other clubs from around here.. iam not sure who all from Killeen is going but i know 1st Class is..
> *


I believe we'll have 2 or 3 members from Firme Tiempo coming out to play and also I talked to erik w/1st class and he was down to bust another cruise from Killeen and maybe just maybe we call all meet up in Belton maybe say the McDonalds ? around 745-800 ? then from there we showbound... big line up ?  I'll have a cameraman w/ me too so I can concentrate on the road..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 19 2008, 10:34 PM~11648793
> *I believe we'll have 2 or 3 members from Firme Tiempo coming out to play and also I talked to erik w/1st class and he was down to bust another cruise from Killeen and maybe just maybe we call all meet up in Belton maybe say the McDonalds ?  around 745-800 ?  then from there we showbound...  big line up ?   I'll have a cameraman w/ me too so I can concentrate on the road..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 19 2008, 10:34 PM~11648793
> *I believe we'll have 2 or 3 members from Firme Tiempo coming out to play and also I talked to erik w/1st class and he was down to bust another cruise from Killeen and maybe just maybe we call all meet up in Belton maybe say the McDonalds ?  around 745-800 ?  then from there we showbound...  big line up ?   I'll have a cameraman w/ me too so I can concentrate on the road..
> *



yea earlier i texted eric from 1st class to see wha time they plannin on leaving Killeen and he said 8 o clock. but yea iam gonna try my best to be at the mc donalds in Belton around 7:45 :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 18 2008, 03:07 PM~11636268
> * Knights of Pleasure will be having a car wash on the 20th @ Advance Auto Parts on 7th.....9am-???<img src=\'http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/DSCN3896.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



iam gonna be in Austin cuz they have my mom there at some kind of wound center called CornerStone or something like that over on 32nd st. havent been there yet so i gotta find it but it shouldnt be so hard, its right off i35. newayz if i get a chance iam gonna try to come through and finally chill wit yall for a bit


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

on da way to da waSSh .... :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 20 2008, 08:40 AM~11650913
> *on da way to da waSSh .... :biggrin:
> *


TTT FOR KNIGHTS WHILE THEY ARE AT THE CAR WASH! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 19 2008, 02:45 PM~11646109
> *:biggrin:
> *


you still want that frame>?


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 18 2008, 09:47 PM~11639729
> * STOCK 1981 2DR. COUPE DEVILLE FOR SALE $2,000 IF INTERESTED SEND ME A PM THNX !!
> *


Very solid car,amy questions pm KING*OF*ATX


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Sep 20 2008, 01:09 PM~11652151
> *Very solid car,amy questions pm KING*OF*ATX
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i went by the advance auto parts store but it was late and i guess yall was done cuz no one was out there. i was in austin since about 12 something and barely got back like 30 mins ago. they got my mom out at Corner Stone so i was there all day.. then tried to go get something to eat and got caught up in all the UT traffic


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

orale cya on 35...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 20 2008, 10:15 PM~11654481
> *i went by the advance auto parts store but it was late and i guess yall was done cuz no one was out there.  i was in austin since about 12 something and barely got back like 30 mins ago.  they got my mom out at Corner Stone so i was there all day.. then tried to go get something to eat and got caught up in all the UT traffic
> *


we were done about 3pm


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

where da pics at?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 21 2008, 11:48 PM~11661667
> *where da pics at?
> *



we just now gettin home and i know everyone is tired from a long day in waco.. iam sure Rick will have the pics up tomorrow. well i hope everyone made it home safe .. iam off to bed  see everyone again next weekend


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Alex, sorry 2 hear bout your problems on the road, sorry my phone had died, and by the time i heard the voicemail ana had left me, you was already headin back...my apology homie, if you need anything, hit me up...


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Road problems?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 22 2008, 12:06 AM~11662331
> *Road problems?
> *


yes trailer had a flat on the way back


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

congrats rick alex and kop..


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

where da pics at big rick?


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

Congrats to ALL the Austin Clubs for putting on a good show in Waco!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls+Sep 22 2008, 12:33 AM~11662060-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, we had to three wheel it all the way from Belton. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

sorry we couldnt do more to help ...... glad to hear yall made home ok though..


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

here we go


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

hey post the pic up of the bike line up outside


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 22 2008, 07:58 AM~11663086
> *sorry we couldnt do more to help ......    glad to hear yall made home ok though..
> *


Either way we appreciate the effort, we tried everything possible and Robert was very patient with us even though his kids and I quote "all 3 kids are aggravated right now". Also Miggy thanks for waiting with us and hanging out even though you didn't have to.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 22 2008, 10:42 AM~11663817
> *Either way we appreciate the effort, we tried everything possible and Robert was very patient with us even though his kids and I quote "all 3 kids are aggravated right now". Also Miggy thanks for waiting with us and hanging out even though you didn't have to.
> *



AAWWW THE JOYS OF FATHERHOOD .... CAN'T WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 22 2008, 10:48 AM~11663847
> *AAWWW  THE JOYS OF FATHERHOOD ....  CAN'T WAIT    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: It's not that bad bro. Ask any real dad and they'll tell you they wouldn't change it for anything.


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 22 2008, 09:58 AM~11663913
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: It's not that bad bro. Ask any real dad and they'll tell you they wouldn't change it for anything.
> *


Nope, it's been the greatest trip of my life and still going forward, now with a new son and two grandsons! ! ! ! !


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 22 2008, 09:40 AM~11663801
> *hey post the pic up of the bike line up outside
> *



was not out there


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 22 2008, 11:42 AM~11664238
> *was not out there
> *


 :twak:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

NO NO LAMARK NOT LIKE THIS :twak: 


LIKE THIS










:biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 22 2008, 02:40 AM~11662695
> *Yup, we had to three wheel it all the way from Belton. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 21 2008, 11:20 PM~11662425
> *yes trailer had a flat on the way back
> *


x2 WITH US ALSO :uh:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

GOT 'EM(cut n 3's passed out) :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 22 2008, 01:55 PM~11665345
> *GOT 'EM(cut n 3's  passed out) :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



i knew someone out there was gonna be takin pics. lol


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 22 2008, 12:27 PM~11665657
> *i knew someone out there was gonna be takin pics. lol
> *


haha.. i had to do it! :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

glad to hear that everyone made it home safe.. big shout out to all the ATX car clubs and the rest of Central Texas for holdin it down at the show yesterday. seein all the homies at the show yesterday is the main reason why i couldnt stay away from the shows even though i had thought about it. just wanna finish out this year and then come back harder next year. for now iam just chillin wit my brothers at the shows


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Sep 22 2008, 12:18 PM~11664490
> *:biggrin:
> *



get out of the library haha


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 22 2008, 12:51 PM~11664769
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 22 2008, 04:00 PM~11666625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i knew that was coming :biggrin: 

how was the show? did everyone place?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 22 2008, 04:05 PM~11666704
> *i knew that was coming :biggrin:
> 
> how was the show?  did everyone place?
> *


So why do you come in here Hopper?


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 22 2008, 12:34 PM~11665723
> *get out of the library haha
> *


ssshhhh keep it on da low...... :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 22 2008, 02:18 PM~11666886
> *So why do you come in here Hopper?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

ello everybudy...... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 22 2008, 02:48 PM~11667194
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


ya made it home ight?..... man i jacked up my fingers with dat messed up tier...... :biggrin: there like ballon fingers :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Sep 22 2008, 04:51 PM~11667233
> *
> 
> ya made it home ight?..... man i jacked up my fingers with dat messed up tier...... :biggrin:  there like ballon fingers :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

it all good put it this way i pop tha ballonz...... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue+Sep 22 2008, 04:51 PM~11667233-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pics :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:burn: that what my finguers did


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 22 2008, 03:32 PM~11667666
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


GO TO YOUR OWN TOPIC :biggrin: ....oh wait this is your topic..DAMNIT :angry: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 22 2008, 05:39 PM~11667741
> *GO TO YOUR OWN TOPIC :biggrin:  ....oh wait this is your topic..DAMNIT :angry:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *











Theo, how did you like your S.A.K. overnight paint job :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 22 2008, 04:18 PM~11666886
> *So why do you come in here Hopper?
> *


any word on yalls anniversary?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

cyall online manana... still tired from yesterday and work... :420:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 22 2008, 09:48 PM~11670609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


see ya old man :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

Thanks to all the ATX for comming out and supported us yesterday


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 22 2008, 10:18 PM~11671809
> *Thanks to all  the ATX for comming out and supported us yesterday
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

all 4 squid :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 22 2008, 11:34 PM~11671978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 22 2008, 11:43 PM~11672066
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks

hey i still need the myspace info when u can pls and thank u


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1piuJzS7H-4
this is messed up but so funny!!!


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

check out the link rob its messed up!!


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

check out big josh's shakira impersonation!!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blOgzzV5ujo


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blOgzzV5ujo
that should work!!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 23 2008, 12:27 AM~11672889
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blOgzzV5ujo
> that should work!!
> *




hahaha


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

WAKE UP !!!!! go to work ... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

video was funny heres the repost but so you dont' have to go to the link...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 22 2008, 11:39 PM~11672033
> *all 4 squid :biggrin:
> *


nice pics


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

yo knightsgirl any video of the ride to waco ?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> /quote]
> 
> 
> dammit look at all them throphies :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 23 2008, 02:58 PM~11676378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*nice * :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Sep 23 2008, 04:39 PM~11677454
> *:uh:    :biggrin:
> *



whats up bro.. u ready for the show this weekend?


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

u know it mayin just counting tha dayz down..... :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

any one going to the latin roller car show


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 23 2008, 02:51 PM~11677589
> *any one going to the latin roller car show
> *


not me im going out of town that day i think...... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 22 2008, 09:15 PM~11670141
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


whats the word?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 23 2008, 05:36 PM~11678008
> *whats the word?
> *


*Your *not invited


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 23 2008, 05:39 PM~11678027
> *Your not invited
> *


 :uh: i was asking if yall still needed a place to have it at...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 23 2008, 05:45 PM~11678060
> *:uh: i was asking if yall still needed a place to have it at...
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TALK TO YALL LATER i'M GOING TO MY SONS GAME. :wave: :wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 23 2008, 04:51 PM~11677589
> *any one going to the latin roller car show
> *



x2 i was wondering the same.. iam gonna try my best to be out there. u going Rick?


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 23 2008, 05:43 PM~11678544
> *x2 i was wondering the same.. iam gonna try my best to be out there.  u going Rick?
> *


is it friday or saturday


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Sep 23 2008, 07:30 PM~11678912
> *is it friday or saturday
> *


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 22 2008, 12:51 AM~11662580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats how cars go to car showS! :biggrin: nice!!!!


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 22 2008, 09:06 PM~11670869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tha cars looking good out there alex!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 23 2008, 04:39 PM~11678027
> *Your not invited
> *


ouch!


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 22 2008, 10:34 PM~11671978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks real NICE knights bike club!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 23 2008, 03:51 PM~11677589
> *any one going to the latin roller car show
> *


:thumbsup: my car will be there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Sep 23 2008, 07:31 PM~11679642
> *:thumbsup: my car will be there!!! :biggrin:
> *


what kind of rims did you put on?


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 23 2008, 07:40 PM~11679753
> *what kind of rims did you put on?
> *


Miracels Car Club member Fabian,hooked it up wit two extra 13s he had laying aound... so 13s once again... So big thankx to MIRACELS and there member FABIAN for helping a homie out when hes down and out... And needs help when no one else would help out...

next year ill be rolling somthin new... and BIGGER!!! :biggrin: 

What chu been up to dawG?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Sep 23 2008, 08:58 PM~11679930
> *Miracels Car Club member Fabian,hooked it up wit two extra 13s he had laying aound... so 13s once again... So big thankx to MIRACELS and there member FABIAN for helping a homie out when hes down and out... And needs help when no one else would help out...
> 
> next year ill be rolling somthin new... and BIGGER!!! :biggrin:
> ...


:nicoderm: :rant: :rant: :rant: :twak:Now are you telling me that we didn't suggest or offer to help you because if you are *THATS BULLSHIT*.Because if i remember right Lamark offered you 2 rims to help you out. And we offered alot of suggestions that you chose to ignore.


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 23 2008, 08:09 PM~11680079
> *:nicoderm:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :twak:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

   

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Sep 23 2008, 09:10 PM~11680104
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Now are you telling me that we didn't suggest or offer to help you because if you are THATS BULLSHIT.Because if i remember right Lamark offered you 2 rims to help you out. And we offered alot of suggestions that you chose to ignore.




And i think it's chicken shit when people get on here and talk noise and then logout when someone calls them on it. Fuckin Internet Thugs. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 23 2008, 07:26 PM~11680335
> *Now are you telling me that we didn't suggest or offer to help you because if you are THATS BULLSHIT.Because if i remember right Lamark offered you 2 rims to help you out. And we offered alot of suggestions that you chose to ignore.
> And i think it's chicken shit when people get on here and talk noise and then logout when someone calls them on it. Fuckin Internet Thugs. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: what a *** (fatass)


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 23 2008, 09:59 PM~11680781
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: what a *** (fatass)
> *


What's up Rocky sorry i missed your call, but you got to give me a little more time to get to the phone. :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

when is the av party time and date so i can go down there yall comming 2 odessa


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 23 2008, 10:06 PM~11680871
> *a whats up ao yall av party when and where yall comming 2 odessa
> *


Looks like you are partyin now.......what the hell did you just say :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 23 2008, 08:26 PM~11680335
> *Now are you telling me that we didn't suggest or offer to help you because if you are THATS BULLSHIT.Because if i remember right Lamark offered you 2 rims to help you out. And we offered alot of suggestions that you chose to ignore.
> And i think it's chicken shit when people get on here and talk noise and then logout when someone calls them on it. Fuckin Internet Thugs. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I dont have time for childish games... im better then that so its what ever ill be by your house to pick up my carpets and the money im owed for the rims... thankx always Eligh FATASS Martinez


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

FOR THOSE WHO DID'NT GO, DON'T SHOW, OR DON'T KNOW... THE HOP


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WAT IT DEW BITCHES.......................


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 23 2008, 08:08 PM~11680905
> *Looks like you are partyin now.......what the hell did you just say :biggrin:
> *


lol fixed it


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 23 2008, 04:01 PM~11678193
> *TALK TO YALL LATER i'M GOING TO MY SONS GAME. :wave:  :wave:
> *


did he win


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro+Sep 23 2008, 10:43 PM~11681389-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah they won 28 to 8 they beat del valle middle school :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 23 2008, 08:52 PM~11681496
> *pm sent
> 
> yeah they won 28 to 8 they beat del valle middle school :biggrin:
> *


I THOUGHT HE WENT TO DV DID HE PLAY AGAINST ALBERTS LIL BOY


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 23 2008, 10:53 PM~11681515
> *I THOUGHT HE WENT TO DV DID HE PLAY AGAINST ALBERTS LIL BOY
> *


No Albert plays for dv high with Manuel . this was Trini's game and he goes to Ojeda ms.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 23 2008, 08:58 PM~11681569
> *No Albert plays for dv high with Manuel . this was Trini's game and he goes to Ojeda ms.
> *


OOOOOOOOOOO OK DAMN THESE KIDS R GROWING UP TO FAST


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 23 2008, 11:01 PM~11681608
> *OOOOOOOOOOO OK DAMN THESE KIDS R GROWING UP TO FAST
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: you should see Manuel in his rotc uniform :0


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WHATS UP ROB


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 23 2008, 11:09 PM~11681724
> *WHATS UP ROB
> *


Sup rock how the family.....Anna was just looking at the pic of ya pulled over in alexs car on photobucket


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 23 2008, 09:05 PM~11681678
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: you should see Manuel in his rotc uniform :0
> *


HAVE ANY PICS


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 23 2008, 11:13 PM~11681785
> *HAVE ANY PICS
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: not yet he leaves for school after Mona goes to work.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 23 2008, 09:12 PM~11681770
> *Sup rock how the family.....Anna was just looking at the pic of ya pulled over in alexs car on photobucket
> *


KIDS AND THE WIFEY THEY IIGHT AND YALL HOW YALL DOING 








PIC OF THE YEAR


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Sep 23 2008, 09:14 PM~11680986
> *I dont have time for childish games... im better then that so its what ever ill be by your house to pick up my carpets and the money im owed for the rims... thankx always Eligh FATASS Martinez
> *


Well alex gave me that money since you owed me money. So on other words I have your money.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :burn: :burn: :roflmao:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 23 2008, 08:09 PM~11680079
> *:nicoderm:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :twak:Now are you telling me that we didn't suggest or offer to help you because if you are THATS BULLSHIT.Because if i remember right Lamark offered you 2 rims to help you out. And we offered alot of suggestions that you chose to ignore.
> *



I was there when he said it in front of everybody.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Man what the hell was today, fuck with Alex day or what, I got people pm me crying over bullshit :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 23 2008, 10:49 PM~11682250
> *Man what the hell was today, fuck with Alex day or what, I got people pm me crying over  bullshit :biggrin:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

hey i'd pm u 2day :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 23 2008, 06:31 PM~11678921
> *
> *


ohhhh then naaaahhhhhhh not me :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ceosean_@Sep 24 2008, 12:08 AM~11682475
> *Check out http://yourwhip.com awesome site!!!!!! you can create car clubs and create personal member page example page http://yourwhip.com/badknight Show Off Your Whip 24/7.
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Sep 20 2008, 01:09 PM~11652151
> *Very solid car,amy questions pm KING*OF*ATX
> 
> 
> ...


*81 COUPE $2000 ANYBODY INTERESTED ?? SEND ME A PM *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 24 2008, 01:25 AM~11682992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: your doin some bad ass work there!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Um Right Click Save! :biggrin: :worship: :tongue: for the one to the left.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Sep 23 2008, 08:58 PM~11679930
> *Miracels Car Club member Fabian,hooked it up wit two extra 13s he had laying aound... so 13s once again... So big thankx to MIRACELS and there member FABIAN for helping a homie out when hes down and out... And needs help when no one else would help out...
> next year ill be rolling somthin new... and BIGGER!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :angry: :nosad: :|


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 23 2008, 11:20 PM~11681874
> *KIDS AND THE WIFEY THEY IIGHT AND YALL HOW YALL DOING
> 
> 
> ...


 u have my vote


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 23 2008, 11:36 PM~11682103
> *I was there when he said it in front of everybody.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:wave: what it dew ? KOP....


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

hey yo Alex yall have my homies jack still ? When can I pick it up ... ???


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 23 2008, 11:25 PM~11682992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

ALEJANDRO CHINGOW!!! When is Manuel's next game?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 24 2008, 01:52 AM~11683112
> *:0  :thumbsup: your doin some bad ass work there!
> *


thanx i could do one for u but i need more pics


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

what it dew Alex 
what the deal lamark 
EEWhat Flaco


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jtap20_@Sep 24 2008, 01:20 PM~11686201
> *what it dew Alex
> what the deal lamark
> EEWhat Flaco
> *



What up!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 24 2008, 10:47 AM~11684923
> *thanx i could do one for u but i dont feel like it
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

so everybody good for diz weekend?......
:uh:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

im alwayz on when everybodyz off aint that a bitch!......
:scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Sep 24 2008, 04:49 PM~11688220
> *im alwayz on when everybodyz off aint that a bitch!......
> :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *



right right .. everyone's on at 2 in da morning when iam asleep.. ill be at both shows this weekend. just gotta find out where Antonios Resturant is cuz thats where Latin Rollerz is having their show. and i can get lost in Austin quick  i think my next thing for the car is GPS navigation cuz iam always gettin lost somewhere lol


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

god damm imma put one on my lowrider bike for i wont get lost......


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

quick anybody have side shots of the murals of jose's privite dancer and pablos truck post them up plz asap


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 24 2008, 01:25 AM~11682992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Anna that came out real good like Lamark said your doing good work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 24 2008, 09:49 AM~11684437
> *ALEJANDRO CHINGOW!!!  When is Manuel's next game?
> *


Manuel's next home game is Thursday, Oct. 9th at 6:00


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 24 2008, 08:05 AM~11683904
> *hey yo Alex yall have my homies jack still ?  When can I pick it up ...  ???
> *


One of my guys(lilboyblue) has it, if you want i'll pick it up tomorrow afternoon and you can pick it up friday or i can take it to you sunday at the show.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 24 2008, 09:14 PM~11690843
> *Thanks Anna that came out real good like Lamark said your doing good work. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx alex....:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 23 2008, 11:59 PM~11683155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I'D HIT IT !! * :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 24 2008, 09:20 PM~11690880
> *One of my guys(lilboyblue) has it, if you want i'll pick it up tomorrow afternoon and you can pick it up friday or i can take it to you sunday at the show.
> *



you ready for this weekend bro? yall still gonna take that grill? let me know and i can get some stuff we can get our grub on


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 24 2008, 10:29 PM~11691642
> *you ready for this weekend bro? yall still gonna take that grill? let me know and i can get some stuff we can get our grub on
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt

























 :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 24 2008, 10:10 PM~11691415
> *I'D HIT IT !!   :biggrin:
> *


 with a bat.... :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 24 2008, 10:06 PM~11692092
> * with a bat....  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

kinda hungry


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 24 2008, 09:11 PM~11692170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMIT RICK


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 24 2008, 10:13 PM~11692196
> *DAMIT RICK
> *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 24 2008, 11:11 PM~11692170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf uh rick it looks like a bloody tampon :barf:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 24 2008, 09:15 PM~11692222
> *wtf uh rick it looks like a bloody tampon :barf:
> *


SO THATS WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE HUMMM


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 24 2008, 10:11 PM~11692170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ceviche, camaron, pepino, limon, tomato, cilantro, tapatio


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 24 2008, 11:18 PM~11692264
> *SO THATS WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE HUMMM
> *


 maybe it was her's


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 24 2008, 10:10 PM~11691415
> *I'D HIT IT !!   :biggrin:
> *


all 3 :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 24 2008, 11:32 PM~11692435
> *ceviche, camaron, pepino, limon, tomato, cilantro, tapatio
> *



we had a dog named pepino !!! :angry: I was wondering where he was ...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 24 2008, 09:20 PM~11690880
> *One of my guys(lilboyblue) has it, if you want i'll pick it up tomorrow afternoon and you can pick it up friday or i can take it to you sunday at the show.
> *


if its all the same I'll pick it up from you cuz on sunday I'll have my car I don't want a big ass jack in my car again...  just let me know when is a good time for you ....


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 24 2008, 07:14 PM~11690262
> *quick anybody have side shots of the murals of jose's privite dancer and pablos truck post them up  plz asap
> *


anybody???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 25 2008, 08:45 AM~11694326
> *anybody???
> *


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 25 2008, 07:49 AM~11694146
> *if its all the same I'll pick it up from you cuz on sunday I'll have my car I don't want a big ass crack in my car again...   just let me know when is a good time for you ....
> *



to late :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 25 2008, 02:10 AM~11693880
> *all 3 :biggrin:
> *


*WHY NOT !! * :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

my turn :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 25 2008, 11:07 AM~11695171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

what sup everybody?.....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 24 2008, 09:16 PM~11690857
> *Manuel's next home game is Thursday, Oct. 9th at 6:00
> *



Cool! I'm gunna shhhhheck it out.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up everyone. i talked to tony and he told me that he has to go to cali. his dad got hurt and he needed to go be with him. he also said if someone wanted to they could pick up his car and take it to the show.


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 25 2008, 11:07 AM~11695171
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Shit, I'm one lucky MO FO. One of my crown nuts from my tie rods came off on 35 and didnt know it. The tie rod came loose when I was on 2001 going home. I loss control of the car and drove off the road when taking on of the curves. Everything is okay, no scatches or dents. Thank God.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Sep 25 2008, 12:06 PM~11695664-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 25 2008, 07:49 AM~11694146
> *if its all the same I'll pick it up from you cuz on sunday I'll have my car I don't want a big ass jack in my car again...   just let me know when is a good time for you ....
> *


I have it here at my house. You can come anytime during the day on Friday i'll be here all day. You can pick it up as long as you bring me lunch. J/K


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Hey Rob I downloaded that movie Rightous Kill we were talking about today. Looks like a dvd. Let me know if you want a copy.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

cool I'll tell them to send you the bill too... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 25 2008, 09:48 PM~11701520
> *cool I'll tell them to send you the bill too... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 25 2008, 09:47 PM~11701507
> *Hey Rob I downloaded that movie Rightous Kill we were talking about today.  Looks like a dvd.  Let me know if you want a copy.
> *



:thumbsup: annas been buggin bout that 1.......thanx


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 25 2008, 10:40 PM~11701963
> *:thumbsup: annas been buggin bout that 1.......thanx
> *


Movie Knight!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 25 2008, 10:52 PM~11702083
> *Movie Knight!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


when and where


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 25 2008, 08:25 PM~11700495
> *Shit, I'm one lucky MO FO.  One of my crown nuts from my tie rods came off on 35 and didnt know it.  The tie rod came loose when I was on 2001 going home.  I loss control of the car and drove off the road when taking on of the curves.  Everything is okay,  no scatches or dents.  Thank God.
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

i never even saw the hop.... :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:| :nicoderm:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

here u gobenny


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

whats up peeps


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

*HAHAHA!! WTF!!! Gary sent me these pics! *


*He must have Sprint! * :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

:nosad: :nosad: :nosad: good luck on your next ride!!!!


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Sup Miklo?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Sep 26 2008, 04:20 PM~11708735
> *Sup Miklo?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thebadguy_@Sep 26 2008, 03:24 PM~11708027
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad: good luck on your next ride!!!!
> *


Good luck to yours too I guess. : :uh:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: 

Whats up KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE?
Just wanted to say :wave: !
hOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS AT THE SHOW TOMORROW
AND AT THE WEGO SHOW ON SUNDAY!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Sep 26 2008, 09:13 PM~11710701
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> Whats up KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE?
> ...


Maybe Sunday but I'll be at the show at Rudy Bar B Que tomorrow.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 26 2008, 09:21 PM~11710778
> *Maybe Sunday but I'll be at the show at Rudy Bar B Que tomorrow.
> *



dammit now u got me hungry lol.. wheres that place at?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 26 2008, 09:51 PM~11711013
> *dammit now u got me hungry lol.. wheres that place at?
> *


Up north off of 183 and Duval. If your coming into town there's one in Round Rock off of IH35. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 26 2008, 08:01 PM~11711078
> *Up north off of 183 and Duval. If your coming into town there's one in Round Rock off of IH35. :biggrin:
> *


*THATS CLOSE TO WERE I LIVE !! RUDY'S IS NEXT THE FORD DEALERSHIP ON 183.......*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

That's the one.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

Yo alex man sorry I didnt make it out today to get that jack from ya.. I guess I'll have to wait till monday or sometime next week pues... I had my hands full with my car today trying to get rid of the ck engine light... then I locked myself out my house.. :uh: bad day... I'll tell you more bout it Sunday...


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 26 2008, 10:01 PM~11711078
> *Up north off of 183 and Duval. If your coming into town there's one in Round Rock off of IH35. :biggrin:
> *


If your coming to Round Rock...Might as well stop at Low and Slow BBQ... :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Sep 27 2008, 12:10 AM~11712067
> *If your coming to Round Rock...Might as well stop at Low and Slow BBQ...  :biggrin:
> *


good shit :thumbsup:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 26 2008, 08:21 PM~11710778
> *Maybe Sunday but I'll be at the show at Rudy Bar B Que tomorrow.
> *


 :0 OH THATS RIGHT! THATS THAT CLASIC CAR SOW RIGHT? MAN THATS WHATS UP! I MAY JUSTGO DROP MY CAR OFF AT THE OTHER CAR SHOW AND GO CHECK OUT THAT ONE... :biggrin: 

IS BIG RICK GONA BE HITING UP ANY ONE OF THEM SHOWS TOMOROW?


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Sep 26 2008, 08:13 PM~11710701
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> Whats up KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE?
> ...


 :angry: SUX... IV BEEN GETING MY CAR READY FOR THE SHOW TOMORROW AND NOW I JUST FOUND OUT THAT THE ALTERNATOR WENT OUT ON IT... :angry:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

Where's Everybody at!!!??  :cheesy:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 27 2008, 08:41 AM~11713736
> *Where's Everybody at!!!??   :cheesy:
> *


IN UR AZ PUTO....................... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 27 2008, 04:58 PM~11715986
> *IN UR AZ PUTO....................... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

a few pictures.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

RICS GAY ISNT HE.....................PICS BUT NO BOOTY ............
............OH YEAH TU MADRE.................


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 27 2008, 08:57 PM~11717021
> *RICS GAY ISNT HE.....................PICS BUT NO BOOTY ............
> ............OH YEAH TU MADRE.................
> *


sorry that you were not there. next time show up when you are called


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

best of show congrats Alex, sorry i had to leave.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hope everyone made it home all right....but all in all it was a good show i'll post some pics in a lil bit :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

well here we go....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

hey rick and benny, yall both was tryin 2 bribe me, and i ended up giving jon yalls category 2 judge... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 28 2008, 10:44 PM~11723755
> *hey rick and benny, yall both was tryin 2 bribe me, and i ended up giving jon yalls category 2 judge... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: i got proof of benny doing that.....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 28 2008, 09:44 PM~11723755
> *hey rick and benny, yall both was tryin 2 bribe me, and i ended up giving jon yalls category 2 judge... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 28 2008, 10:44 PM~11723755
> *hey rick and benny, yall both was tryin 2 bribe me, and i ended up giving jon yalls category 2 judge... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



see i told you .... :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

well that was my last pic of today for tonight....here' 2 from sea world



















ok now im gonna go to bed I'll post more tomorrow...knight everybody...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> hey rick and benny, yall both was tryin 2 bribe me, and i ended up giving jon yalls category 2 judge... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


and you still took my bribe too..... :scrutinize: 
as you can see its missing more than half .... thats a pic of tito facing away from the camera eating it up... :biggrin: 








[/quote]


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

I KNEW IT ..............GOOD THINKING BENNY.........


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Where are the pictures of my Grandsons pedal car???? :angry:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

hey alex hit me up on LIL was going over today to get the jack... :around:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> and you still took my bribe too..... :scrutinize:
> as you can see its missing more than half .... thats a pic of tito facing away from the camera eating it up... :biggrin:


[/quote]
hahahaha...i remember that...


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 28 2008, 10:44 PM~11725017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Miracles!  ...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 29 2008, 12:22 PM~11728928
> *Miracles!  ...
> *


BITCHES !!!!!!!!!!!!.........................


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

WHAT UP KNIGHTS HOW DID GO AT THE SHOWS DIS WEEKEND.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 29 2008, 09:05 PM~11732890
> *WHAT UP KNIGHTS HOW DID GO AT THE SHOWS DIS WEEKEND.
> *


At the Latin Roller show Rick got first and i got Best of show
At the wego show me, Rick,Trini, Anna, Lamark, CJ and Marcus got first
Nick, and Rolondo 2nd
Manuel 3rd. :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 29 2008, 08:19 PM~11733063
> *At the Latin Roller show Rick got first and i got Best of show
> At the wego show me, Rick,Trini, Anna, Lamark, CJ and Marcus got first
> Nick, and Rolondo 2nd
> ...



damn it

did you see josh's display board?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 29 2008, 09:28 PM~11733144
> *damn it
> 
> did you see josh's display board?
> *


yea that shit came out clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 29 2008, 07:19 PM~11733063
> *At the Latin Roller show Rick got first and i got Best of show
> At the wego show me, Rick,Trini, Anna, Lamark, CJ and Marcus got first
> Nick, and Rolondo 2nd
> ...


I WON TOO FUCKERS..............


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

your car looked good sitting on those jackstands. i need to get my calipers rebuilt and but on.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Sep 29 2008, 09:03 AM~11726255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


calm your ass i was tired....but i'll post them soon.... :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey Albert,
Sorry to hear about your dad.....
From Rob and Anna :angel:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 29 2008, 10:24 PM~11733818
> *calm your ass i was tired....but i'll post them soon.... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ok heres the rest of my pics but i didnt have time to put my name.... :biggrin:


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 29 2008, 09:27 PM~11733867
> *Hey Albert,
> Sorry to hear about your dad.....
> From Rob and Anna :angel:
> ...


thank you and rob and thanks too all that attend . and thanks to all and alex & mona for the flag holder it was perfect and thanks for the prayers


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

at the west tx shake down on sun real good show 
my son got first 
ppl catty got first 
euro got best of show 
longhorn bike got first


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

new paint job on my primos bike
he got best bike


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

DJ Tony's new ride.... :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

*AND THE BEST ONE...............................*











:biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

nice pics flac


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

heres the bumper checker from the show.....


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 30 2008, 12:49 AM~11735532
> *nice pics flac
> *



Thanx!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

nice pics flaco


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 30 2008, 08:15 AM~11736649
> *nice pics flaco
> *



Thanx mayne!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

nice pics :biggrin: SouthsideLife :biggrin: Sr.Castro :biggrin: knightsgirl19


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:twak: WHAT UP BIG RICK :twak:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 30 2008, 09:54 AM~11737164
> *nice pics :biggrin: SouthsideLife :biggrin: Sr.Castro :biggrin: knightsgirl19
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

BAD ASS MAYNE!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 30 2008, 09:19 AM~11737429
> *:twak:    WHAT UP BIG RICK    :twak:
> *


whats up


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

nice pictures Adrian


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:420:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

" I SAID 2 CHEESEBURGERS "..!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 30 2008, 12:24 PM~11738612
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


display looks badass :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jtap20_@Sep 30 2008, 11:44 AM~11738278
> *nice pictures Adrian
> *


Purrr-shee-ated :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 30 2008, 03:04 PM~11740321
> *Purrr-shee-ated  :biggrin:
> *


hey do you have the pics that you took after the Sat. show???


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 30 2008, 03:05 PM~11740335
> *hey do you have the pics that you took after the Sat. show???
> *



:yes: :yes: 

I will post them on y'all topic after work.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 30 2008, 03:47 PM~11740798
> *:yes:  :yes:
> 
> I will post them on y'all topic after work.
> *


 :thumbsup: 

did you hear that charles got in a wreck today?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 30 2008, 03:58 PM~11740927
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> did you hear that charles got in a wreck today?
> *


 in what


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 30 2008, 04:21 PM~11741115
> *in what
> *


Impala :yessad:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 30 2008, 04:29 PM~11741211
> *Impala :yessad:
> *


he's okay though  , he said the impala got messed up pretty bad


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 30 2008, 04:39 PM~11741288
> *he's okay though  , he said the impala got messed up pretty bad
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 30 2008, 04:42 PM~11741304
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 30 2008, 12:43 PM~11738828
> *" I SAID 2 CHEESEBURGERS "..!!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



lol i forgot bout this one.. you should see my face now and you can see the outline from my locs


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 30 2008, 04:39 PM~11741288
> *he's okay though  , he said the impala got messed up pretty bad
> *


you talkin bout fatboy?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 30 2008, 02:58 PM~11740927
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> did you hear that charles got in a wreck today?
> *



did he fall alseep?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 30 2008, 06:36 PM~11742358
> *did he fall alseep?
> *


no.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 30 2008, 06:45 PM~11742411
> *no.
> *



ok u answer his ? but not mine


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 30 2008, 05:45 PM~11742411
> *no.
> *



o


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 30 2008, 06:47 PM~11742422
> *ok u answer his ? but not mine
> *


 :roflmao: yes, Fatboy


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

whos bike is this?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 30 2008, 06:49 PM~11742442
> *o
> *


nah, some lady did a u turn right in front of him. He told me that he told her "you better call the cops cuz im fixin to slap you" :roflmao:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 30 2008, 05:53 PM~11742463
> *nah, some lady did a u turn right in front of him.  He told me that he told her "you better call the cops cuz im fixin to slap you" :roflmao:
> *



yeah i found out about today when I called him. I was on the way to pick up some funds for a plexiglass for his storyboard. Hope he gets it fixed soon.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 30 2008, 06:51 PM~11742451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LilBoyBlue :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 29 2008, 11:38 PM~11735786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*ITS DOING GOOD.........*


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

that fallin asleep shit really aint all that funny right now,u know...i had already wrote what happened..to everyone else,thanks for keeping my head up..that was messed up Rick, but its all good..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 30 2008, 08:03 PM~11743754
> *that fallin asleep shit really aint all that funny right now,u know...i had already wrote what happened..to everyone else,thanks for keeping my head up..that was messed up Rick, but its all good..
> *



My bad big dog. i hope you are str8. what does the car look like?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 30 2008, 08:03 PM~11743754
> *that fallin asleep shit really aint all that funny right now,u know...i had already wrote what happened..to everyone else,thanks for keeping my head up..that was messed up Rick, but its all good..
> *



here big dog. put a smile on


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 30 2008, 10:52 PM~11745209
> *here big dog. put a smile on
> 
> 
> ...



thank you.. even though that wasnt for me.. thanks anywayz homie :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: miggy254, impala_ss_in_atx, texastrike, *73monte*

thanks for everything this weekend. yall really made me feel welcome in da ATX both days. the food went hard sunday at the show too. :thumbsup: lookin forward to doing it again .. big thanks to the whole KOP family


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 30 2008, 10:09 PM~11745444
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: miggy254, impala_ss_in_atx, texastrike, 73monte
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 30 2008, 11:09 PM~11745444
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: miggy254, impala_ss_in_atx, texastrike, 73monte
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

WHAT UP !!!!


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

DJ Tony's new ride.... :biggrin:
[/quote]


Can't see this picture  Say's picture has been deleted or moved???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 30 2008, 08:09 PM~11743112
> *LilBoyBlue :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> DJ Tony's new ride.... :biggrin:


Can't see this picture  Say's picture has been deleted or moved???
[/quote]


must be your computer or something cuz i can see that pic just fine... bad azz ride too :thumbsup: i think ive seen it around b4 or on another topic on layitlow .  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> Can't see this picture  Say's picture has been deleted or moved???


must be your computer or something cuz i can see that pic just fine... bad azz ride too :thumbsup: i think ive seen it around b4 or on another topic on layitlow .  :biggrin: :cheesy:
[/quote]

Probably my work computer blocking it or something, I'll check it out from home, Thanks ! ! !


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> DJ Tony's new ride.... :biggrin:


Can't see this picture  Say's picture has been deleted or moved???
[/quote]
CAN'T SEE IT EITHER


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> Can't see this picture  Say's picture has been deleted or moved???


CAN'T SEE IT EITHER
[/quote]
:yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up everyone damn i have to work this weekend. both days.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> DJ Tony's new ride.... :biggrin:


Can't see this picture  Say's picture has been deleted or moved???
[/quote]

sorry i moved the pics....



> Can't see this picture  Say's picture has been deleted or moved???


must be your computer or something cuz i can see that pic just fine... bad azz ride too :thumbsup: i think ive seen it around b4 or on another topic on layitlow .  :biggrin: :cheesy:
[/quote]

are you sure cuz it's not even a car..... :scrutinize:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

this is it


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

whats up to everyone :wave:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Oct 1 2008, 11:27 PM~11756651
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Great Picture!! Thanks.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Alot of entries at this show, he didn't even place.....


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Oct 1 2008, 11:26 PM~11756642
> *this is it
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Oct 2 2008, 12:26 AM~11756642
> *this is it
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 30 2008, 09:06 PM~11745406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THE KITTY CAT.......*


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 2 2008, 11:36 AM~11759050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

ay whatz tha dam deal!!!.......


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WAT IT DEW...............


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 2 2008, 02:54 PM~11761915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Oct 2 2008, 02:56 PM~11760848
> *ay whatz tha dam deal!!!.......
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

best of show $250
best bike/motorcycle $100


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 2 2008, 04:54 PM~11761915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


See yall there


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> Can't see this picture  Say's picture has been deleted or moved???


sorry i moved the pics....
must be your computer or something cuz i can see that pic just fine... bad azz ride too :thumbsup: i think ive seen it around b4 or on another topic on layitlow .  :biggrin: :cheesy:
[/quote]

are you sure cuz it's not even a car..... :scrutinize: 
[/quote]


shhhhh i had them believing me too


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

pics from Latin Rollerz carshow last Saturday


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 2 2008, 04:44 PM~11761822
> *WAT IT DEW...............
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 2 2008, 02:54 PM~11761915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DONT FORGET THE ARMOR ALL !! I GOT JACKED THE LAST TIME.......* :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 2 2008, 09:03 PM~11763885
> *DONT FORGET THE ARMOR ALL !! I GOT JACKED THE LAST TIME.......  :biggrin:
> *


You crazy!! :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what up??


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 2 2008, 09:47 PM~11764364
> *what up??
> *


im finding staples in places there shouldnt be......... :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 2 2008, 10:49 PM~11764992
> *im finding staples in places there shouldnt be......... :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: sorry


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what up "Player"


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 2 2008, 10:53 PM~11765024
> *:biggrin: sorry
> *



anna left her camera on the lil sofa could u put it away......


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 2 2008, 11:22 PM~11765317
> *anna left her camera on the lil sofa could u put it away......
> *


DONE<


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 2 2008, 11:21 PM~11765311
> *what up "Player"
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

whats going on peeps


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: unique27, BOSSHAWG, *Caprice 66*, degre576, 73monte

:scrutinize:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 2 2008, 11:28 PM~11765382
> *whats going on peeps
> *



:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 2 2008, 11:29 PM~11765391
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: unique27, BOSSHAWG, Caprice 66, degre576, 73monte
> 
> ...


who dat??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 2 2008, 11:28 PM~11765382
> *whats going on peeps
> *


CHILLIN>>>U?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

watchin dexter on my computer


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

hey alex did you watch the last episode of sons of anarchy?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 2 2008, 11:38 PM~11765501
> *watchin dexter on my computer
> *


Did u catch up on s.o.a.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 2 2008, 10:40 PM~11765524
> *Did u catch up on s.o.a.
> *



Yeah i was laughin my ass off with dude and his nervous "tick"


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

It was also fucked how they took off the tattoo off that one guy.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

WHATS up family. damn i am tired. been working the past for days. damn me doing work at work who would have ever thought.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 2 2008, 11:41 PM~11765535
> *Yeah i was laughin my ass off with dude and his nervous "tick"
> *


i wasn't sure about letting da boys watch


> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 2 2008, 11:42 PM~11765542
> *It was also fucked how they took off the tattoo off that one guy.
> *


yea it was


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 2 2008, 11:44 PM~11765562
> *WHATS up family. damn i am tired. been working the past for days. damn me doing work at work who would have ever thought.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

a couple of months back my computer went to shit, so I had to build me a new one. Fuck Hp and Dell, I build my own.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 2 2008, 11:33 PM~11765439
> *who dat??
> *


:dunno:


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 2 2008, 11:34 PM~11766089
> *a couple of months back my computer went to shit, so I had to build me a new one.  Fuck Hp and Dell, I build my own.
> 
> 
> ...


ALL THAT PORN YOU DOWNLOAD WHAT DO YOU EXPECT


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RUB A DUB_@Oct 3 2008, 04:55 AM~11767086
> *ALL THAT PORN YOU DOWNLOAD WHAT DO YOU EXPECT
> *


thats big rick fool :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 3 2008, 12:34 AM~11766089
> *a couple of months back my computer went to shit, so I had to build me a new one.  Fuck Hp and Dell, I build my own.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUB A DUB+Oct 3 2008, 05:55 AM~11767086-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 3 2008, 10:31 AM~11768781
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


MAMAS BOYS


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

WITH TWO FANS...... DAMMIT!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RUB A DUB_@Oct 3 2008, 01:59 PM~11770624
> *WITH TWO FANS......  DAMMIT!
> *


actually it has 6 fans


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 3 2008, 07:36 AM~11767642
> *thats big rick fool  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn right. i have about 40gigs of it


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

what do you think flaco? 800$


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 3 2008, 05:12 PM~11772194
> *damn right. i have about 40gigs of it
> *



THATS ALL


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 3 2008, 06:50 PM~11772921
> *THATS ALL
> *



yes sir that is what i haveon my laptop. the rest is on my other hardrive.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 3 2008, 06:50 PM~11772921
> *THATS ALL
> *



i am looking for 8th street latinas


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

this biitch iis clean


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up people ready for the weekend


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

WHATS HAPPENING THIS WEEKEND???


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 3 2008, 09:50 PM~11774479
> *WHATS HAPPENING THIS WEEKEND???
> *



i have to work tomorrow tonight. bbq at the park sunday


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

well i just traded in my lincoln for a honda civic


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

yea right :twak: :twak:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 4 2008, 03:47 AM~11775843
> *well i just traded in my lincoln for a honda civic
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 4 2008, 12:25 PM~11776926
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lol close but its blue not white..


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 3 2008, 01:25 PM~11770349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much did he have too pay for that space :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Oct 4 2008, 09:51 PM~11780119
> *how much did he have too pay for that space :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



too much


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what up beto :wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 4 2008, 10:54 PM~11780135
> *too much
> *



man that girl deleted me off her myspace.. i guess she found some of my words offensive.. :twak: damn hood rats


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 5 2008, 02:22 AM~11781557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Oct 5 2008, 10:59 AM~11782725
> *what up beto :wave:
> *


hello how are yall doing :wave: :wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Oct 5 2008, 09:18 PM~11785859
> *hello how are yall doing :wave:  :wave:
> *


we doing ight


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt for them kop


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

WHAT UP KOP ? :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 6 2008, 10:30 AM~11790625
> *WHAT UP KOP ?  :dunno:
> *


what it do


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 3 2008, 08:29 PM~11774270
> *this biitch iis clean
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 3 2008, 07:49 PM~11772903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

That's the one I wanna get! It's NICE!


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

whats the deal Flaco


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

SHITS GETTING DEEP IN THE WEGO TOUR..
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=417570&st=820


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 6 2008, 12:43 PM~11791710
> *SHITS GETTING DEEP IN THE WEGO TOUR..
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=417570&st=820
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 6 2008, 01:45 PM~11792669
> *:roflmao:
> *


pm me a list of the things i need for the shirt? :cheesy:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 6 2008, 04:05 PM~11794830
> *pm me a list of the things i need for the shirt? :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jtap20_@Oct 6 2008, 12:26 PM~11791600
> *whats the deal Flaco
> *


Nada much! Just halala-ing. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 7 2008, 11:10 AM~11801056
> *Nada much! Just halala-ing.  :biggrin:
> *


we still good 4 diss weekend???


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 7 2008, 11:12 AM~11801068
> *
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 7 2008, 11:16 AM~11801105
> *we still good 4 diss  weekend???
> *


 :biggrin: FLACOO!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

IMPORTANT NEWS:

Sadly, Hurricane Ike has affected Houston in many ways. During the storm, the roof to the Reliant Stadium was damaged (and no longer closes). This problem has created a domino effect for many of the events scheduled at the Reliant Park facility.

On the weekend of November 16th, Disney on Ice was supposed to be in Reliant Stadium, with the Los Magnificos Car Show in Reliant Arena, and the Nutcracker Market in the Reliant Center. With the stadium no longer functional for anything but football games, Disney on Ice has now been moved to the Reliant Arena. Our only option for having our 26th Annual *Los Magnificos Car Show is to move the date to November 23rd* in the Reliant Center. We realize the ramifications of making this switch, but this was truly our only option to make this event happen. We are sorry for the inconvenience and the scheduling conflicts this may have caused....
:rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:*NO ODESSA!!!!*


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Whats this weekend?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 7 2008, 11:28 AM~11801226
> *Whats this weekend?
> *


my transmission :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 7 2008, 11:27 AM~11801206
> *IMPORTANT NEWS:
> 
> Sadly, Hurricane Ike has affected Houston in many ways. During the storm, the roof to the Reliant Stadium was damaged (and no longer closes). This problem has created a domino effect for many of the events scheduled at the Reliant Park facility.
> ...


well that sux balls now we can't go it's not a pay week :angry: :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 7 2008, 11:27 AM~11801206
> *IMPORTANT NEWS:
> 
> Sadly, Hurricane Ike has affected Houston in many ways. During the storm, the roof to the Reliant Stadium was damaged (and no longer closes). This problem has created a domino effect for many of the events scheduled at the Reliant Park facility.
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 7 2008, 12:54 PM~11801953
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 7 2008, 12:54 PM~11801953
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTYYYYY!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: *




:wow:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 7 2008, 12:54 PM~11801953
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



this will cheer u up homie


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

no minors please


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 7 2008, 04:56 PM~11804133
> *this will cheer u up homie
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 7 2008, 03:55 PM~11804653
> *:nosad:
> *











*HOW ABOUT THIS ??* :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

There WE go


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up my austin peeps


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what up Rocky


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up family


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 7 2008, 10:10 PM~11807079
> *whats up family
> *


WHAT UP BIG DAWG


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx+Oct 7 2008, 10:10 PM~11807079-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm almost done....for the vid invite :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Oct 7 2008, 10:37 PM~11807419
> *Nothing much...
> I'm almost done....for the vid invite :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

thnks 4 the invite kop ill b there


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 7 2008, 10:57 PM~11807659
> *thnks 4 the invite kop ill b there
> *


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Oct 7 2008, 09:37 PM~11807419
> *Nothing much...
> I'm almost done....for the vid invite :thumbsup:
> *



nice.


----------



## KING*85* (Jul 8, 2008)

HOW BOUT THEM BOYS ? KEEP UP THE GOOD JOB.LOL!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*85*_@Oct 7 2008, 10:39 PM~11808056
> *HOW BOUT THEM BOYS ? KEEP UP THE GOOD JOB.LOL!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :thumbsdown: :nono: :nono:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*85*_@Oct 7 2008, 09:39 PM~11808056
> *HOW BOUT THEM BOYS ? KEEP UP THE GOOD JOB.LOL!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: THATS WAT IM TALKING ABOUT.......


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 8 2008, 09:12 AM~11811200
> *:cheesy:
> *


IT TURNS YOU ON TOO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!..................SWEET AZZZ SWEET.........


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 8 2008, 11:40 AM~11811445
> *IT TURNS YOU ON TOO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!..................SWEET AZZZ SWEET.........
> *


IF UR DA COWBOY N IM REDSKINS


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING*85*_@Oct 7 2008, 11:39 PM~11808056
> *HOW BOUT THEM BOYS ? KEEP UP THE GOOD JOB.LOL!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats kiki doing in a cowboys uniform :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 8 2008, 01:31 PM~11812518
> *whats kiki doing in a cowboys uniform  :0
> *


Serving


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 8 2008, 01:35 PM~11812549
> *Serving
> *



no wonder every time i run into him, he always ask me if i got any gum .. i guess he liked how the redskins finish on his face


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

awww look kiki fell down


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

damn i have to work again this weekend :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 8 2008, 05:36 PM~11814825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 8 2008, 05:23 PM~11815295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 8 2008, 05:28 PM~11815340
> *:wave:
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKb1jeg-fgI


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up lamark


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 7 2008, 04:56 PM~11804133
> *this will cheer u up homie
> 
> 
> ...


a shit we have a nother big rick on our hands :0 

just messin with u Miggy :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 8 2008, 07:14 PM~11815794
> *whats up lamark
> *


what up


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 8 2008, 11:35 AM~11812549
> *Serving
> *


ALEX YOU KNOW ME BOY GIRL IT DONT MATTER AS LONG AS WE ALL GET SOME
..... :biggrin: :biggrin: ...................OH YEAH NIGGY TU MADRE........ :cheesy:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 8 2008, 04:23 PM~11815295
> * ;)
> [/b][/quote]
> NIGGY YOU LIKE LIL WHITE BOYS TOO............. :yes: :yes: :yes: I KNEW WE HAD SOMETHING IN COMMON :cool:*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0 http://www.glumbert.com/media/doodle :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 8 2008, 06:16 PM~11815807
> *a shit we have a nother big rick on our hands :0
> 
> just messin with u Miggy :biggrin:
> *



lol


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## KING*85* (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 7 2008, 11:53 PM~11808212
> *:uh:  :thumbsdown:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


SAY DAMN THEM COWBOYS R FAMOUS AFTER ALL . CHECK OUT THE NEW MOVIE. LOL!!!!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
LET ME KNOW HOW IT TURNS OUT DONT THINK ILL WATCH IT... NOT A COWBOY FAN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*85*_@Oct 8 2008, 11:12 PM~11818859
> *SAY DAMN THEM COWBOYS R FAMOUS AFTER ALL . CHECK OUT THE NEW MOVIE. LOL!!!!!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> LET ME KNOW HOW IT TURNS OUT DONT THINK ILL WATCH IT... NOT A COWBOY FAN!!!!!!!!!!
> *http://imageshack.us





here we go. 


i am being stalked......


----------



## KING*85* (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 9 2008, 12:13 AM~11818864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN ASS RIDE!!!!!!!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*85*_@Oct 8 2008, 11:23 PM~11818941
> *CLEAN ASS RIDE!!!!!!!
> *



thanks big dog


----------



## KING*85* (Jul 8, 2008)

JUST HAVIN FUN !!!!!!!


----------



## KING*85* (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 9 2008, 12:24 AM~11818953
> *thanks big dog
> *


what color is that. like maroon or something ? :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: knightsgirl19, KING*85*, PONY53, impala_ss_in_atx, [email protected] :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Oct 8 2008, 11:31 PM~11819015
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: knightsgirl19, KING*85*, PONY53, impala_ss_in_atx, [email protected] :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 8 2008, 07:16 PM~11815807
> *a shit we have a nother big rick on our hands :0
> 
> just messin with u Miggy :biggrin:
> *


lol this aint gonna get outta hand like all that drama on the austin show forum.. yall see that shit? i definetly wanna make it to hoptober fest next weekend and then the torres empire show.. we might just see a good fight on our hands.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING*85*_@Oct 9 2008, 12:24 AM~11818956
> *JUST HAVIN FUN !!!!!!!
> *











ok fun's over


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

what up damn had a whole day without LIL ... I got alot of reading to do...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 8 2008, 10:24 PM~11818389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*85*_@Oct 9 2008, 12:25 AM~11818967
> *what color is that. like maroon or something ?  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 8 2008, 07:31 PM~11815936
> *NIGGY YOU LIKE LIL WHITE BOYS TOO............. :yes:  :yes:  :yes: I KNEW WE HAD SOMETHING IN COMMON
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 9 2008, 07:22 AM~11820017
> *what up damn had a whole day without LIL ... I got alot of reading to do...
> *










lol


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 9 2008, 01:48 PM~11823102
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i am not posting anything but here is a picture of a flaming **** :biggrin: :biggrin: jk









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: fucking with you big dog


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 9 2008, 06:42 PM~11825783
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP MIKLO.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 9 2008, 05:15 PM~11824555
> *i am not posting anything  but here is a picture of a flaming ****  :biggrin:  :biggrin: jk
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 9 2008, 03:15 PM~11824555
> *i am not posting anything  but here is a picture of a flaming ****  :biggrin:  :biggrin: jk
> 
> 
> ...


*PIMPIN AINT EASY........* :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 9 2008, 05:15 PM~11824555
> *i am not posting anything  but here is a picture of a flaming ****  :biggrin:  :biggrin: jk
> 
> 
> ...


RIP Big Rick


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 9 2008, 10:08 PM~11827119
> *PIMPIN AINT EASY........  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

wassup alex?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Oct 9 2008, 11:19 PM~11827727
> *wassup alex?
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 9 2008, 11:43 PM~11827996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i need 1 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 9 2008, 11:09 PM~11828231
> *i need 1 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



you not alone


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

ttb


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 10 2008, 10:58 AM~11830253
> *ttb
> *


kiki i like your red hoody


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

damn its hot then a muthafucka outside today


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what peeps :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

What's up player, when yall leaving for Vegas?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Oct 10 2008, 08:36 PM~11834833
> *what peeps :wave:
> *


  

WHATS UP....


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up alex?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 10 2008, 09:48 PM~11834918
> *whats up alex?
> *


what up


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 10 2008, 10:49 PM~11835642
> *what up
> *


chilling at work.. b9ored


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 10 2008, 11:51 PM~11835657
> *chilling at work.. b9ored
> *


u gonna b off next sat.....


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 10 2008, 11:04 PM~11835720
> *u  gonna b off next sat.....
> *



yes sir i will be. i am off from wednesday thru monday. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

next weekend car wash then dinner at ryans


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 11 2008, 12:06 AM~11835729
> *yes sir i will be.  i am off from wednesday thru monday.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> next weekend car wash then dinner at ryans
> *


yup then""HOUSE OF TORMENT" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 10 2008, 11:11 PM~11835749
> *yup then""HOUSE OF TORMENT" :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



nice how much is that? that sounds like fun.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what upp squid


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 11 2008, 12:13 AM~11835758
> *nice how much is that? that sounds like fun.
> *


$20~2 routes


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 11 2008, 12:13 AM~11835758
> *nice how much is that? that sounds like fun.
> *



I'm hoping everybody will go cause i really want to go....


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Oct 11 2008, 12:30 PM~11838443
> *
> I'm hoping everybody will go cause i really want to go....
> *


EVEN ME BANANA :cheesy:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 10 2008, 12:39 PM~11831910
> *kiki i like your red hoody
> 
> 
> ...


THX AND YOU HAVE NICE NUTS.....  ASK ELI................ :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 10 2008, 11:14 PM~11835765
> *what  upp  squid
> *


 :wave:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 11 2008, 02:02 PM~11838845
> *
> *


WHY SO SAD SQUIRT............ :uh: :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 11 2008, 02:51 PM~11838811
> *THX AND YOU HAVE NICE NUTS.....  ASK ELI................  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 Dumbass.... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 11 2008, 03:51 PM~11838811
> *THX AND YOU HAVE NICE NUTS.....  ASK ELI................  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Oct 11 2008, 02:30 PM~11838443
> *
> I'm hoping everybody will go cause i really want to go....
> *


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Oct 11 2008, 10:49 PM~11841415
> *:0 Dumbass.... :biggrin:
> *


YOU STILL GOING TO THE MEETING........ :cheesy: :cheesy: NAKED !!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 12 2008, 03:31 PM~11843708
> *YOU STILL GOING TO THE MEETING........ :cheesy:  :cheesy:  NAKED !!
> *



o0o0o0o wha meeting :0


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 12 2008, 02:31 PM~11843708
> *YOU STILL GOING TO THE MEETING........ :cheesy:  :cheesy:  NAKED !!
> *


 :0   

wHAT MEETING? :dunno:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 12 2008, 01:10 PM~11843165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u going 2 da Anni. Party???


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Oct 12 2008, 11:41 PM~11846756
> *u going 2 da Anni. Party???
> *











u know it


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Oct 12 2008, 07:22 PM~11845628
> *:0
> 
> wHAT MEETING? :dunno:
> *


MY MEETING BITCH ..............................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 13 2008, 04:06 AM~11847586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT EVER LOSER............................. :uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what up??? :wave:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 13 2008, 06:44 AM~11847769
> *MY MEETING BITCH ..............................
> *



Is that the one where my meat meets your lips?




















































J/K I just had to do it. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 13 2008, 07:47 AM~11847775
> *WHAT EVER LOSER............................. :uh:
> *












and then when iam done with you ....










and you'll look like this


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

that would be an improvement.. :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

car of the year








bike of the year



































































































booty of the year


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 13 2008, 03:16 PM~11850689
> *booty of the year
> 
> 
> ...


you have my vote


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: impala_ss_in_atx, *Cut N 3's*

WHATS UP BIG DOG


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 13 2008, 05:18 PM~11851191
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: impala_ss_in_atx, Cut N 3's
> 
> ...


nothing u?


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 13 2008, 06:44 AM~11847769
> *MY MEETING BITCH ..............................
> *


   

:0 

:twak: :twak: :nono: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 13 2008, 09:43 AM~11848436
> *Is that the one where  my meat meets your lips?
> J/K I just had to do it.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :barf: :barf: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up eli give me a call big dog. when you have the time


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 13 2008, 12:28 PM~11849974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 13 2008, 08:43 AM~11848436
> *Is that the one where  my meat meets your lips?
> J/K I just had to do it.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: IN UR AZ PUTO.........U AND THAT BOY CALLED NIGGY.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I'll be off till tomorrow evening. Have to find a mouse that I can use, my puppy chewed through my wire, I guess next time I won't kick her when she bites me. :angry:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 13 2008, 08:48 PM~11853727
> *I'll be off till tomorrow evening. Have to find a mouse that I can use, my puppy chewed through my wire, I guess next time I won't kick her when she bites me.  :angry:
> *



i have an extra mouse. but i am not going to lie my little sister use to use it and it is a little lady bug.. 

i am not going to lie when i had my little pit she ate my earphone wire, keyboard wire, and my modem wire i guess that is why i give her away


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

go wire less


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 13 2008, 05:05 PM~11851591
> *whats up eli give me a call big dog. when you have the time
> *


Whats Up BIG RICK??? I mean BIG DAWG??? :wave: 

I thought that you fa got bout ya homie FATASS! :biggrin: 

But chea ill hit you up latter on today... just had alota shit going on yesterday...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Oct 14 2008, 03:15 AM~11856242
> *Whats Up BIG RICK??? I mean BIG DAWG??? :wave:
> 
> I thought that you ****** bout ya homie FATASS!  :biggrin:
> ...


MAYNE FUCK FLATASSES ............................TELLEM ELI.........


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

alex u see that montefrom vegas


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WHATS UP HOMIES JUST A REMINDER THAT WE R HAVING A SHOW THIS WEEKIN 
WE WILL BE GIVING AWAY $250 FOR BEST OF SHOW 6'TROPHY
$100 BEST BIKE 
HOPE SOME OF YALL CAN MAKE IT OUT THIS WAY


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 13 2008, 06:31 PM~11851790
> *:angry:  :angry: IN UR AZ PUTO.........U AND THAT BOY CALLED NIGGY.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




















ey kiki hook it up wit a cd


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

DAMN :0


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

*WHATS UP ALEX? HAPPY ANNIVERSARY TO YALLS CLUB!!*  :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

X2 *HAPPY 14TH ANNIVERSARY KNIGHTS!*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Oct 14 2008, 07:52 PM~11862604
> *KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE C.C. & B.C.
> 
> 14th YEAR ANNIVERSARY </span> *


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Oct 14 2008, 05:52 PM~11862604
> *WHATS UP ALEX? HAPPY ANNIVERSARY TO YALLS CLUB!!   :wave:
> *


X14


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 14 2008, 08:55 PM~11863368
> *thanks
> KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE C.C. & B.C.
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*Knights of Pleasure will be having a car wash on the 18th @ Advance Auto Parts on 7th.....9am-???<img src=\'http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/DSCN3896.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jtap20+Oct 14 2008, 10:53 AM~11857359-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jtap20_@Oct 14 2008, 11:59 AM~11857875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DATS F'N SWEET..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jtap20_@Oct 14 2008, 11:59 AM~11857875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car is even a bigger turn on then kiki bent over pickin up aluminum cans :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

iam ready for the party now


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jtap20_@Oct 14 2008, 11:59 AM~11857875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i dont remember this one


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 15 2008, 03:26 PM~11870913
> *i dont remember this one
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 15 2008, 03:38 PM~11871023
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 15 2008, 05:20 PM~11872086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

footage of kiki at Eligh's house


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 15 2008, 04:39 PM~11872255
> *footage of kiki at Eligh's house
> 
> 
> ...



thats fucked up but funny. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 15 2008, 05:20 PM~11872086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin white people :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 15 2008, 03:39 PM~11872255
> *footage of kiki at Eligh's house
> 
> 
> ...


HEY YOU SAID YOU WERE'NT GOING TO SHOW THAT ON HERE NIGGY !!!!
.................FUCKIN MEXICANTS.......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 15 2008, 12:49 PM~11870493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THE WAY THAT DUDE LOOKING AT YOUR AZZ IN THE BACK GROUND ....................


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 16 2008, 08:46 AM~11880064
> *:biggrin:
> *


WAT IT DEW ALEXIA ?????????????.............


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 16 2008, 12:48 PM~11881327
> *WAT IT DEW ALEXIA ?????????????.............
> *


bored at home..........u manwhore


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 15 2008, 04:39 PM~11872255
> *footage of kiki at Eligh's house
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

GOODTIMES KiKi!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 16 2008, 11:21 AM~11881689
> *bored at home..........u manwhore
> *


SAME OLD THANG, LIVIN THE LOW LIFE................................
......................OH YEAH TU MADRE.......... :biggrin: TELL" B" I SAID IT.. :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Oct 16 2008, 12:35 PM~11882333
> *:0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> GOODTIMES KiKi!!! :biggrin:
> *


I HAVE'NT HAD FUN LIKE THAT IN A WHILE HOLMES SINCE THE PARTYS AT ALEX HOUSE.....     DOES YA'LLS ANAL STILL HURT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 16 2008, 03:17 PM~11882785
> *SAME OLD THANG, LIVIN THE LOW LIFE................................
> ......................OH YEAH TU MADRE.......... :biggrin: TELL" B" I SAID IT.. :biggrin:
> *


"B", who dat??


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 16 2008, 09:24 AM~11879555
> *I LIKE THE WAY THAT DUDE LOOKING AT YOUR AZZ IN THE BACK GROUND ....................
> *



and i like the way u take it in yours :biggrin: lol


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 16 2008, 01:59 PM~11883336
> *and i like the way u take it in yours  :biggrin: lol
> *


SWEET...............ME TO


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WHATS UP KOP JUST WANTED TO SHOW YALL DA TROPHY WE GOT 4 R SHOW HOMIES
















BEST CAR $250 6' TROPHY
BEST BIKE $100 4'TROPHY


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

they look a whole better than them sorry ass plaques everones been getting lately. WE WANT TROPHIES. BITCHES ( in mimi's voice) :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 16 2008, 09:33 PM~11888714
> *they look a whole better than them sorry ass plaques everones been getting lately.  WE WANT TROPHIES.  BITCHES      ( in mimi's voice)    :biggrin:
> *


WAT IT DEW PABLO .......................


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up family.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 17 2008, 10:35 AM~11891292
> *whats up family.
> *


where u been??


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

what popin everybody?..... :420:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Oct 17 2008, 12:14 PM~11894098
> *what popin everybody?..... :420:
> *


OH NADA ......... WHAT U UP TO............... :cheesy:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Oct 17 2008, 12:55 PM~11894647
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


SIT DOWN AND TAKE A SIESTA ......................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 17 2008, 10:39 AM~11891880
> *where u been??
> *


i have been off from work. that is the only time i really get on lay it low. ready for the car wash


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

yall better be ready im taking moby dick to get washed and that muther is dirty.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*Knights of Pleasure will be having a car wash on the 18th @ Advance Auto Parts on 7th.....9am-???<img src=\'http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/DSCN3896.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 18 2008, 12:18 AM~11901490
> *Knights of Pleasure will be having a car wash on the 18th @ Advance Auto Parts on 7th.....9am-???<img src=\'http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/DSCN3896.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


SORRY COULD'NT MAKE IT WE HAD A DISPLAY AT A SHIRCH TODAY


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 18 2008, 08:36 PM~11905456
> *SORRY COULD'NT MAKE IT WE HAD A DISPLAY AT A SHIRCH TODAY
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 18 2008, 08:36 PM~11905456
> *SORRY COULD'NT MAKE IT WE HAD A DISPLAY AT A SHIRCH TODAY
> *


praise to Ala


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what up peeps hope every one had fun this weekend... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Oct 19 2008, 08:40 PM~11912295
> *what up peeps hope every one had fun this weekend... :biggrin:
> *


i did :biggrin: i can't believe Rick was scared 2 go 2 da haunted house.....wussy :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 19 2008, 08:51 PM~11913109
> *i did  :biggrin: i can't believe Rick was scared 2 go 2 da haunted house.....wussy :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 19 2008, 09:51 PM~11913109
> *i did  :biggrin: i can't believe Rick was scared 2 go 2 da haunted house.....wussy :biggrin:
> *


what bout trini and tony when they bailed on me and manuel.....that was funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 19 2008, 01:53 PM~11910517
> *praise to Ala
> *


YOU DAM RIGHT.......... :cheesy:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

pics from r show


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

coming soon


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

wus sup roco its oz


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

:biggrin:   whats up oz


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

nice pictures


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

i wish i could of made it :angry:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 20 2008, 10:46 PM~11926247
> *i wish i could of made it  :angry:
> *


me to but theres next year bro it was a good show 50 cars 10 bikes 10 booths and 400 ppl walking in the door


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

yea ur right


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 21 2008, 09:31 AM~11927640
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Hey! Y'all need to post that pic of y'all getting pulled over on this topic! 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=437153


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 21 2008, 10:06 AM~11927864
> *Hey! Y'all need to post that pic of y'all getting pulled over on this topic!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=437153
> ...


I CAN"T FIND IT!!! :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 6 2008, 03:23 AM~10345949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FOUND IT!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up family


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 20 2008, 10:42 PM~11926217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 21 2008, 07:36 PM~11933341
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



she must have got a hold of some of ur cookin huh homie? :barf:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 21 2008, 10:41 PM~11935598
> *she must have got a hold of some of ur cookin huh homie?  :barf:
> *


u nasty


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 21 2008, 10:16 PM~11935991
> *u nasty
> *



x2


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 21 2008, 11:17 PM~11936006
> *x2
> *


u 2 ..u posted it


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gl9m-NC0VGE


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

whats up everyone just wanted to see who all from austin goin to the Torres show this sunday and what time yall will be leaving austin. theres a couple of clubs from Waco that are going and we wanted to see if everyone could meet up together somewhere in Waco and cruise up there together. so i told them id ask yall and see whats up.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 22 2008, 06:05 AM~11937595
> *whats up everyone just wanted to see who all from austin goin to the Torres show this sunday and what time yall will be leaving austin.  theres a couple of clubs from Waco that are going and we wanted to see if everyone could meet up together somewhere in Waco and cruise up there together.  so i told them id ask yall and see whats up.
> *


U KNOW KNIGHTS WILL BE GOIN. WE LEAVING AUSTIN AROUND 8AM SAT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

thats da plan :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 22 2008, 09:20 AM~11938609
> *thats da plan :biggrin:
> *


x2 and lamark is buying food for everyone


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 22 2008, 07:16 AM~11937710
> *U KNOW KNIGHTS WILL BE GOIN. WE LEAVING AUSTIN AROUND 8AM SAT
> *


oh ok thats whats up. i'll let them know. wish i could spend the night =[ let me know whats up with magnificos maybe i can get together wit yall on that one. cuz i know we'll have to have our cars there on saturday. i just dont have anyone i could share a room with or anything. ill see yall on sunday in Mesquite though.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ENGINE FACTORY.COM

stocked 350










New Vortec 64cc Cast Iron Cylinder Heads.
Roller Camshaft and Roller Lifters.
All New Tin, Oil Pan, Timing And Valve Covers. 
New Harmonic Balancer And Automatic Flywheel. 
New Performance Intake Manifold.
New Edelbrock 650 CFM Carburetor. 
New Water Pump
New Fuel Pump
New Electric Choke, P.C.V. Valve And Grommets
New HEI Electronic Distributor With 53,000 Volt Coil. 
New Distributor Cap, Rotor, 8mm Spark Plug Wires.
New Spark Plugs.
New Fuel Filter And Fuel Lines.
One Wire Set Up For Distributor & Choke 
The Best Turn Key Crate Engine Available.
Nothing Else to Buy Guaranteed!!!
No Core Charge Sold Outright.
1 Year Worldwide Warranty.
Free installation DVD.
$ 4,989.00


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 22 2008, 05:28 PM~11942694
> *ENGINE FACTORY.COM
> 
> stocked 350
> ...


for you???


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 22 2008, 05:08 PM~11943190
> *for you???
> *


for the 64.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 22 2008, 06:11 PM~11943238
> *for the 64.
> *


 :thumbsup: you bringin it out soon? :0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

day dos


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 22 2008, 05:39 PM~11943556
> *:thumbsup: you bringin it out soon? :0
> *


hopefully


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

oz what kind of car are you working on?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 22 2008, 07:10 PM~11944588
> *oz what kind of car are you working on?
> *


:dunno: :dunno:












































67 :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

impala?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 22 2008, 08:10 PM~11944588
> *oz what kind of car are you working on?
> *


mistubishi eclipse :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 22 2008, 03:53 PM~11941680
> *oh ok thats whats up.  i'll let them know.  wish i could spend the night =[ let me know whats up with magnificos maybe i can get together wit yall on that one.  cuz i know we'll have to have our cars there on saturday.  i just dohave  could share a room with or anything.  ill see yall on sunday in Mesquite though.
> *


Big Rick :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 23 2008, 04:44 AM~11949188
> *Big Rick BUTTS :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 22 2008, 05:11 PM~11943238
> *for the 64.
> *


You got a 64 Rick?????


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 23 2008, 07:23 AM~11949487
> *You got a 64 Rick?????
> *



yes sir i do. a old picture


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

new wheels & interior on it now :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 23 2008, 10:12 AM~11950680
> *yes sir i do.  a old picture
> 
> 
> ...


Well hot damn I'm impressed...Looks good!


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 23 2008, 11:12 AM~11950680
> *yes sir i do.  a old picture
> 
> 
> ...


Chino's old 64! :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 23 2008, 03:01 PM~11953090
> *Well hot damn I'm impressed...Looks good!
> *


ill 2nd that .. didnt know u had one ..


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 23 2008, 02:01 PM~11953090
> *Well hot damn I'm impressed...Looks good!
> *



thanks big dog.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 23 2008, 03:51 PM~11954318
> *ill 2nd that .. didnt know u had one ..
> *



yes sir.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

everyone be safe on the highway this weekend and ill see all of you up in Mesquite on Sunday.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 23 2008, 09:12 AM~11950680
> *yes sir i do.  a old picture
> 
> 
> ...


*IVE SEEN THAT 64 YEARS AGO OFF OF TILLERY !! WHO OWNS THAT GOLD 63 WAGON IVE ALSO SEEN THAT YEARS AGO...........*


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 23 2008, 06:35 PM~11955902
> *IVE SEEN THAT 64 YEARS AGO OFF OF TILLERY !! WHO OWNS THAT GOLD 63 WAGON IVE ALSO SEEN THAT YEARS AGO...........
> *


THATS around the area i live


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 23 2008, 05:46 PM~11955998
> *THATS around the area i live
> *


*LOOKS GOOD !! *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up kop


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

WHATS UP big dog


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 23 2008, 07:35 PM~11955902
> *IVE SEEN THAT 64 YEARS AGO OFF OF TILLERY !! WHO OWNS THAT GOLD 63 WAGON IVE ALSO SEEN THAT YEARS AGO...........
> *


 :0 wagon!!!! where???? :0


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

post that pic up


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 23 2008, 11:39 PM~11958570
> *post that pic up
> *











*THANKS AGAIN PABLO*


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

thanks


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 24 2008, 01:01 AM~11959231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that vato got down :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 24 2008, 01:01 AM~11959231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 23 2008, 11:01 PM~11959231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn it big p u getting down on that sh*& cant wait till we hook up on some sh*( for the bike :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 23 2008, 08:17 PM~11957535
> *:0 wagon!!!! where???? :0
> *


*A GOLD 63 WAGON WITH SOME 13X7 SUPREMES......I WOULD SEE IT ON THE EASTSIDE ALOT AND SOMETIMES AT THE PARK*


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 24 2008, 09:52 AM~11960892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 24 2008, 09:34 AM~11960722
> *A GOLD 63 WAGON WITH SOME 13X7 SUPREMES......I WOULD SEE IT ON THE EASTSIDE ALOT AND SOMETIMES AT THE PARK
> *


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 24 2008, 07:46 AM~11960386
> *damn it big p u getting down on that sh*& cant wait till we hook up on some sh*( for the bike  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks rock, your bike is like the first thing I ever did. Might need to take off all the sripes and redo it. Just bring the frame if you come down for the kop anniversery


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

hows it going charles?


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

im doing good, car is in the shop,just waiting to get my baby back..im not going to dallas but i am gunna be in houston!!! you been ok?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Yea, just bored


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

t
t
t


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Oct 24 2008, 12:36 PM~11962536
> *im doing good, car is in the shop,just waiting to get my baby back..im not going to dallas but i am gunna be in houston!!! you been ok?
> *


YO! Hey I'm here at work! Been working 12hr shifts all week! Started a new position here and I can get overtime... :thumbsup: ...so you know my ass is getting it! So...sorry I've missed your calls. Been extremely busy. If you get on here before 7pm and see this, let me know. I'll be logged in til then.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 24 2008, 06:00 PM~11965359
> *YO! Hey I'm here at work! Been working 12hr shifts all week! Started a so you know my ass is getting it! So...sorry I've missed your calls. Been extremely busy. If you get on here before 7pm and see this, let me know. I'll be logged in til then.
> *



THAT DID NOT SOUND RIGHT!!! :roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 24 2008, 01:01 AM~11959231
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THAT SHIT CAME OUT SICK!!!!! :thumbsup: 

Great job Pablo!! :thumbsup:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 24 2008, 05:06 PM~11965410
> *THAT SHIT CAME OUT SICK!!!!!  :thumbsup:
> 
> Great job Pablo!!    :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks Flac, Still learning though.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 24 2008, 06:02 PM~11965371
> *THAT DID NOT SOUND RIGHT!!!  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: all i need is 2 mins :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 24 2008, 09:44 AM~11961957
> *thanks rock, your bike is like the first thing I ever did.  Might need to take off all the sripes and redo it.  Just bring the frame if you come down for the kop anniversery
> *


ill try if its not in da paint shop


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt good luck 2 every1 in Dallas.. :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 24 2008, 06:00 PM~11965359
> *YO! Hey I'm here at work! Been working 12hr shifts all week! Started my ass is getting it! So...sorry I've missed your calls. Been extremely busy. If you get on here before 7pm and see this, let me know. I'll be logged in til then.
> *


watch what u say.....kiki likes it that way :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

pics by girlylowrider :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

4 entries 4 trophies :biggrin: 
squid/ lamark~1st
alex/rick~3rd


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

no display board? :dunno:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 27 2008, 03:58 AM~11982002
> *no display board?  :dunno:
> *


it was there :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 27 2008, 02:43 AM~11981891
> *4 entries 4 trophies :biggrin:
> squid/ lamark~1st
> alex/rick~3rd
> *



WTF ? :uh:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 27 2008, 06:49 AM~11982301
> *WTF ? :uh:
> *


that is what i said.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

WHAT HAPPENED ? :0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

dont know. that means i have to step my game up.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 27 2008, 02:21 AM~11981813
> *pics by girlylowrider :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



The 20x20 looks good! All you need is a turntable!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 27 2008, 08:29 AM~11982430
> *dont know. that means i have to step my game up.
> *


 :biggrin: GET A/C!!! That will bump ya up!!! LOL

Naw...get a huge moonroof!!!!!! That would be tha SHIT!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 27 2008, 03:58 AM~11982002
> *no display board?  :dunno:
> *


didn't have time2 get anything 2 hold it up


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 27 2008, 08:02 AM~11982536
> *:biggrin: GET A/C!!! That will bump ya up!!! LOL
> 
> Naw...get a huge moonroof!!!!!! That would be tha SHIT!
> *


a/c naw i need to sweat. maybe i can loose a few lbs. i was looking at that


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 27 2008, 09:01 AM~11982532
> *The 20x20 looks good! All you need is a turntable!
> *


and a pitcrew


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 27 2008, 01:43 AM~11981891
> *4 entries 4 trophies :biggrin:
> squid/ lamark~1st
> alex/rick~3rd
> *


Congrats any new interior pics?????


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 27 2008, 08:25 AM~11982672
> *Congrats any new interior pics?????
> *


i do but the interior is not the only thing in the pictures


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 27 2008, 07:01 AM~11982532
> *The 20x20 looks good! All you need is a turntable!
> *


i know where to get u 1 made 4 ur car 1500


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 27 2008, 09:35 AM~11982725
> *i do but the interior is not the only thing in the pictures
> *


well post them  :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 27 2008, 09:41 AM~11982764
> *i know where to get u 1 made 4 ur car 1500
> *


maybe next year


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 27 2008, 08:50 AM~11982806
> *well post them   :biggrin:
> *


downloading them right now


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 27 2008, 10:00 AM~11982869
> *downloading them right now
> *


right now,right now or later,later :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 27 2008, 09:25 AM~11982672
> *Congrats any new interior pics?????
> *


X2


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 27 2008, 10:32 AM~11983042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*MIGGY!!!!!!!!!!!*.............wake up :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 27 2008, 07:20 AM~11982639
> *and a pitcrew
> *


Let me know


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 27 2008, 09:31 AM~11983026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 27 2008, 02:21 AM~11981813
> *pics by girlylowrider :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


the car is lookin real good bro, the interior came out badass


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

congrats KOP :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 27 2008, 10:32 AM~11983042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :nono: :guns: lol and u played it off when i opened my eyes.. i looked at larrmark and said did he just take a pic of me? and he told me no  he lied lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up family


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 27 2008, 11:52 AM~11983563
> *MIGGY!!!!!!!!!!!.............wake up :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


and iam still sleepy..


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 27 2008, 04:44 PM~11986143
> *and iam still sleepy..
> *


as milo says "X2" :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

sum of my pics~


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 27 2008, 08:58 PM~11989686
> *sum of my pics~
> 
> 
> ...


glad everyone made it back congrats to all whom place very nice job rob looks good alex :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

nice pictures


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

nice pictures alex.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 27 2008, 10:19 PM~11989955
> *nice pictures alex.
> *


thanx big dogg


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

how does he keep buying all these Elite c.c rides...whats the connection?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 27 2008, 10:40 PM~11990254
> *how  does he keep buying all these Elite c.c rides...whats the connection?
> *


good customer :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 27 2008, 10:45 PM~11990336
> *good customer :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *



pics looked good...sorry the uph didnt get u more...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

WTF???


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 27 2008, 10:21 PM~11990707
> *WTF???
> *



lol. bored at work


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 28 2008, 12:05 PM~11994574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 28 2008, 12:05 PM~11994574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


awreadyyyyyyyy i see yall up there  rick did u still wanna do wha we talked about at the show?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 28 2008, 03:38 PM~11996386
> *awreadyyyyyyyy i see yall up there    rick did u still wanna do wha we talked about at the show?
> *


*AND U KNOW THIS......MAANN!!!!!*


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 28 2008, 02:38 PM~11996386
> *awreadyyyyyyyy i see yall up there    rick did u still wanna do wha we talked about at the show?
> *


please remind me?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 28 2008, 04:28 PM~11996829
> *please remind me?
> *


lol u forgot? or wha i dreaming :0 :0 :0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 28 2008, 04:11 PM~11997335
> *lol u forgot? or wha i dreaming  :0  :0  :0
> *


what? are you dreaming about stippers too?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 28 2008, 05:12 PM~11997346
> *what? are you dreaming about stippers too?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: hell yeaaaaaaaa .. pm sent


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

pre reg forms for los mag


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 28 2008, 04:00 PM~11997845
> *:wave:
> *


fuk miklo lol


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 28 2008, 05:29 PM~11998137
> *fuk miklo lol
> *


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@Oct 28 2008, 05:34 PM~11998192
> *INC florida
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 28 2008, 06:36 PM~11998207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

my new 24 4 my suburban
what yall think


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thats Racist.....

















































I like chicken 2....


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

what up roc......pics or it didnt happen.......lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 28 2008, 07:32 PM~11999980
> *what up roc......pics or it didnt happen.......lol
> *



















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
o i still have a plaque will return when i go to AUSTIN


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

TAKIN IT TO THE TOP ALL THE WAY FROM PAGE THREE FOR KOP....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 28 2008, 10:29 PM~12000689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 27 2008, 08:31 AM~11983026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 DANG SHE FINE......


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 27 2008, 09:07 PM~11989790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet ride!!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

that 1 is super clean


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

finally got my bed cover motors rewired so i can pop up and down on command. now its time to put my new speaker box in.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 29 2008, 04:19 PM~12007651
> *finally got my bed cover motors  rewired so i can pop up and down on command.  now its time to put my new speaker box in.
> *


 :0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

lamark what the hell are you doing


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I don't think I'll do the whole WEGO tour next year , there is too much drama.The shows are suppose to be fun, meet new people and looking at rides. I don't feel like its safe for my family.Good luck on the tour next year.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

News Release Contact:
Telephone: Kim Sue Lia Perkes
(512) 302-2076 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Transportation Commission Unanimously Approves New General-Issue License Plate Design February 28, 2008 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


AUSTIN- The Texas Transportation Commission agreed Thursday with the voters by unanimously approving the Lone Star Texas design as the state’s new general-issue license plate.

The plate, which took the top spot among five design selections in an online vote earlier this month, features the big Texas sky with wide brushes of blue and red, the familiar Lone Star, and the mountains of West Texas. The plate design received 455,878 of the more than 1.1 million votes cast.

“As one of the online voters told us, this license plate design shows the majesty of our state, and we agree,” said Hope Andrade, interim Transportation Commission chairman. “We feel honored to be able to give Texans the plate of their choice.”

By law, the Transportation Commission must approve the state’s general-issue license plate, but commissioners wanted to hear from Texans and authorized the first online design selection in the state’s history.

“It was wonderful the way Texans embraced this opportunity,” Andrade said. “People were talking about the e-Vote at their places of work, in classrooms and with their families.”

Almost 10,000 Texans sent e-mails explaining why they voted for a particular design, and many of them thanked the Texas Department of Transportation for allowing them to be a part of the license plate selection.

“The commissioners appreciated all of your e-mails, the thoughtful and often heartfelt expressions of why you selected one design over another,” Andrade said. “While many of you expressed your appreciation to us, we are the ones who want to thank all of you for participating in the design selection.”

seven-character, alpha-numeric plate patterns. The new plate pattern is necessary because TxDOT will run out of the current six-digit license plate number combinations by the end of this year. [/b] </span>
"Texas is a growing state," said TxDOT Vehicle Title and Registration Division Director Rebecca Davio.. "We're home to a thousand new people every day, and that means more cars, truck and buses on our roads. You often hear TxDOT talk about that growth in terms of road capacity, but it affects everything we do from transit to maintenance to the license plates we all put on our cars."

The Texas Department of Transportation

The Texas Department of Transportation is responsible for maintaining nearly 80,000 miles of road and for supporting aviation, rail and public transportation across the state. TxDOT and its 15,000 employees strive to empower local leaders to solve local transportation problems, and to use new financial tools, including tolling and public-private partnerships, to reduce congestion and pave the way for future economic growth while enhancing safety, improving air quality and increasing the value of the state’s transportation assets. Find out more at www.txdot.gov (http://www.txdot.gov/ ).


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

I hope this will include personalized plates which means we should be seeing some cool phrases on plates like in cali.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

check out the new plates

http://www.myplates.com/


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 29 2008, 11:18 AM~12004904
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 DANG SHE FINE......
> *


so ur checkin out girls too now :0 bout time. i was beginning to worry bout u :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 29 2008, 05:59 PM~12008451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that was taken on monday morning.. he was happy he got a throphy on sunday


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I DIDN't like that the concert was a separated charge from da car show


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 29 2008, 09:46 PM~12011238
> * I DIDN't like that the concert was a separated charge from da car show
> *


are you forreal. i went str8 in there. no charge


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

wha'ts wit ur display? i have black carpet 8x20 for ya.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 29 2008, 10:06 PM~12011497
> *wha'ts wit ur display? i have black carpet 8x20 for ya.
> *



really i will take it  who did your stands?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 29 2008, 08:56 PM~12011353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN RICK WHAT ARE YOU ABOUT TO DO ??* :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 29 2008, 10:19 PM~12011642
> *DAMN RICK WHAT ARE YOU ABOUT TO DO ??  :biggrin:
> *


give her the best 2 mins of her life.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 29 2008, 09:30 PM~12011764
> *give her the best 2 mins of her life.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 29 2008, 10:34 PM~12011814
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: you going to the los mag show?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 29 2008, 09:35 PM~12011826
> *  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: you going to the los mag show?
> *


*IF MY RIDE IS DONE BY THEN . ITS GETTING LIFTED RIGHT NOW........*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 29 2008, 11:16 PM~12011596
> *really i will take it  who did your stands?
> *


we did,what type u want?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*WERE CAN I GET SOME AUTO PAINT HERE IN AUSTIN ?? *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 29 2008, 11:50 PM~12011963
> *WERE CAN I GET SOME AUTO PAINT HERE IN AUSTIN ??
> *


PPG @ S1st and st. elmo


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 29 2008, 11:46 PM~12011924
> *we did,what type u want?
> *


working on dis for mag.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 29 2008, 10:41 PM~12011884
> *IF MY RIDE IS DONE BY THEN . ITS GETTING LIFTED RIGHT NOW........
> *



that is cool big dog. if you end up goin let us know. if you want you could ride with us


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 29 2008, 10:46 PM~12011924
> *we did,what type u want?
> *


i like the stands you have. how much did the material cost?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 29 2008, 11:58 PM~12012028
> *i like the stands you have. how much did the material cost?
> *


bout $30 all together, wood n material


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i like this trunk set up


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 30 2008, 12:01 AM~12012053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 29 2008, 11:01 PM~12012052
> *bout $30 all together, wood n material
> *


really........ i can get that this weekend.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

get it then ,we can build it


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 29 2008, 11:04 PM~12012098
> *get it then ,we can build it
> *



all i need to know is what kind of wood do i need. also where did you get the cloth from?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 29 2008, 09:53 PM~12011986
> *PPG @ S1st and st. elmo
> *


*ACTUALLY I NEED THE PAINT TO PAINT MY BATTERIES.....*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 29 2008, 09:57 PM~12012022
> *that is cool big dog. if you end up goin let us know. if you want you could ride with us
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

it is going to be one hell of a show


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 30 2008, 12:06 AM~12012117
> *all i need to know is what kind of wood do i need. also where did you get the cloth from?
> *


i have a sheet of wood,need 1"x2" (3), cloth 4yds at wolly martieniz, i have white?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

Ey waz popin everybody how thingz going


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:wave: what up my ninja's hey rick any pics of the cars that put u in 3rd place ?

what up tito ?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 30 2008, 10:14 AM~12014647
> *:wave:  what up my ninja's  hey rick any pics of the cars that put u in 3rd place ?
> 
> what up tito ?
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: ...whats up benny? how ya been?


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

who placed what? at tha show?


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

yo tito man been busy as hell with the baby coming and all we allready having to cut back on doing alot of things we'd normally be able to do and damn the baby aint even here yet... The sonograms are cool though the baby looks like a lil luchador...

yo boyblue I was asking rick bout the Torres Empire show...I know he got 3rd


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

dam you didnt go?...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

negative soldier that show was not do able for me unfortunately... :angry: But allready making the plans to hit up the H-Town show .... Tito says he's buying my gas and paying for my food... :biggrin: just kidding...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

k onda fatboy64 any pics of the car getting repainted ?


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

o already i didnt make it 2  but fur sher im going 2 H-Town maybe with a lil change with tha trike


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Oct 30 2008, 11:28 AM~12014753
> *o already i didnt make it 2   but fur sher im going 2 H-Town maybe with a lil change with tha trike
> *


 :0 changing the huggies :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

waz good Fatboy64?


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 30 2008, 09:29 AM~12014764
> *:0  changing the huggies  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

no pics but she'll be in H-town and thats fo sho!!!!!! im actually going to pay em off in a minute....


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

aaahhhhaaaaaa ..... secrets ? :cheesy: unveiling at the reliant arena ...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

watch thru to the end its worth it... :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Oh shyt that looked crazy!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 30 2008, 10:20 AM~12014690
> *yo tito man been busy as hell with the baby coming and all we allready having to cut back on doing alot of things we'd normally be able to do and damn the baby aint even here yet...  The sonograms are cool though the baby looks like a lil luchador...
> 
> yo boyblue I was asking rick bout the Torres Empire show...I know he got 3rd
> *



thats cool homie, life startin 2 change already...I was like where's benny at in mesquite, but guess now that you have the lil one coming, you gotta make some sacrifices....which is still worth it...Maybe one day, but until then, im gonna do as much as i can...lol...but im glad everything goin good 4 you homie....so when is the due date?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 30 2008, 10:25 AM~12014728
> *negative soldier that show was not do able for me unfortunately... :angry:  But allready making the plans to hit up the H-Town show ....  Tito says he's buying my gas and paying for my food... :biggrin:  just kidding...
> *


ill meet you at the gas station, just fill up, then if i take 2 long, just leave, and when i show up, ill pay for it.... :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

may 13th but maybe it will come a lil early and be here cinco de mayo !!!! que no ? :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 30 2008, 11:14 AM~12015203
> *may 13th but maybe it will come a lil early and be here cinco de mayo !!!!  que no ? :biggrin:
> *



either way, we will have a drink... :cheesy:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 30 2008, 11:18 AM~12015231
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dont worry homie, ill pick you up.... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls+Oct 30 2008, 12:16 PM~12015216-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we all will............i need a straw :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

new date on toy drive,,,nov 15,2008 also added to the line up,,doll-e-girl, juan gotti, fade dowg, j big, d.v.s.,,,,,,ROLLERZ ONLY CARS WILL BE ON DISPLAY ONLY ,,,,,come help out and lets all support the children shelter,,,lets bring a smile to these kids faces,,,,thanks


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 30 2008, 12:58 PM~12015593
> *we all will............i need a straw :biggrin:
> *


we'll see at the anniversary !!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 30 2008, 01:08 PM~12015712
> *we'll see at the anniversary !!!!
> *


i need a straw from sonic........& im not driving :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 30 2008, 01:13 PM~12015745
> *i need a straw from sonic........& im not driving :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

we'll b like this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyRA1ADi96k
but buzzed :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

u 2 old 2 do that :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 30 2008, 01:31 PM~12015934
> *u 2 old 2 do that :biggrin:
> *


our generation created that !!!! never too old...  except now when we break dance we really break something..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 29 2008, 11:01 PM~12012053
> *
> 
> 
> ...



would something like this be hard to do?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 30 2008, 12:01 AM~12012053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im putin that in the cutty :cheesy:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

A couple of pictures from the Hogeye Festival in Elgin this past weekend..

My one year old grandson pushing his big brother..









Bruce Jr. after receiving his trophy. Oh he suggested the ladies take a picture with him.. :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 30 2008, 11:38 AM~12014851
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ahh man that looks like it hurt ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 30 2008, 11:14 AM~12014647
> *:wave:  what up my ninja's  hey rick any pics of the cars that put u in 3rd place ?
> 
> what up tito ?
> *


i was  :0 at that too.. i wonder who the competition was and who got 1st in 90s street luxury.. i was all nervous n shit so when they said my name i ran up there grabbed my shit packed up n left cuz i thought i was gonna get shot at :uh: didnt even pay attention to who got 1st .. lolz j/k it was fun though i dont care who got mad :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 29 2008, 10:56 PM~12011353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like the photography work.. did flaco take that pic?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 29 2008, 10:46 PM~12011238
> * I DIDN't like that the concert was a separated charge from da car show
> *


i never made it in there. never saw paul wall, chingo or anyone not even benny


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 30 2008, 04:01 PM~12017739
> *i like the photography work.. did flaco take that pic?
> *


nice picture


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

ok


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Oct 30 2008, 06:23 PM~12019555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT HE WANT 4 IT WITH OUT THE RIMS


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 30 2008, 09:38 PM~12021266
> *WHAT HE WANT 4 IT WITH OUT THE RIMS
> *


4000


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

what up jefe


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what it do :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

hitting up the usual topics


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

rob do you know how to do fiber glass


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 30 2008, 11:27 PM~12021914
> *rob do you know how to do fiber glass
> *


 :biggrin: whatch got in mind


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 31 2008, 12:02 AM~12022818
> *:biggrin: whatch got in mind
> *


something like this. i want the back peice to be fiber and the bottom peice too. on the sides i am going to put 2 15"


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

YOU SMOKE ALOT .. :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 30 2008, 05:46 PM~12018160
> *nice picture
> *



nice ass... not urs the girl's i mean


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Oct 30 2008, 10:50 PM~12021463
> *4000
> *


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 31 2008, 01:18 PM~12026259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

wassup miggy


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 31 2008, 02:25 PM~12026321
> *wassup miggy
> *


chillin chillin just got off work a lil while ago


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 31 2008, 02:08 PM~12026165
> *YOU SMOKE ALOT .. :biggrin:
> *


ii got a prescription.. uffin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Oct 31 2008, 02:19 PM~12026275
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


wha iam sayin is thats cheap.. iam suprised aint nobody jumped on that yet. hell i think the rims alone are worth 2gz .. you should wait till February income tax time then slap a 4sale sign on it. some of us mexicans be broke theses days and thats the only time we can actually go out n buy shit .. good luck though i know someone in da ATX will pick that car up. its clean .. have u hit up Miklo? i know he was lookin for another car


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 31 2008, 03:20 PM~12026890
> *ii got a prescription.. uffin:
> *


that would be player.. get pulled over and be like officer i picked this shit up at CVS it smell good huh? :biggrin: and Rick will be on the passenger side asleep as usual :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

20 User(s) are browsing this forum (8 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS, 73monte, NOTORIOUS68, miggy254, I.C. Joker, bigrayman, MARIACHI LOCO 53, Mister 76, 86bluemcLS, HOP SHOP, hawaiian punch, ATXSS


damnnnn :0 :0 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up family


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

happy halameweenee


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Just postin a lil something to help somebody out.

Benifit for Pam Castellon
Help pay for medication and doctor bills with her fight with breast cancer.

R & D Doghouse

Nov. 8, 2008 12:30 - 4:30 PM

1510 E Cesar Chavez St.

Three crispy taco plate with rice and beans
$5.00 dollars a plate (512) 499-8488


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

OK LET C HOW MANY PPL R LONGHORN FAN DONT LET ME DOWN NOW CUZ LIKE I ALWAY SAY


IF UR NOT A LONGHORN FAN U AINT SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

throw back pictures.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 31 2008, 03:26 PM~12026953
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whats up bro??


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 1 2008, 01:45 PM~12033152
> *throw back pictures.
> 
> 
> ...


i like that .. whos car is that


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 1 2008, 09:13 PM~12035840
> *i like that .. whos car is that
> *


Big Tino's old one from back in tha day.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

nice pics Rick


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Alex, did you end up getting your dome lights engraved?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO+Nov 2 2008, 08:40 AM~12037823-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats the benefit for


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 2 2008, 11:34 AM~12038504
> *no
> whats the benefit for
> *


  

to raise money for the whole chapter to go Houston


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 1 2008, 11:38 AM~12032753
> *OK LET C HOW MANY PPL R LONGHORN FAN DONT LET ME DOWN NOW CUZ LIKE I ALWAY SAY
> IF UR NOT A LONGHORN FAN U AINT SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



and it all comes down to the last 8 seconds and gettin owned:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 2 2008, 10:48 AM~12038876
> *
> and it all comes down to the last 8 seconds and gettin owned:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


damn longhorns had to many candys


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

pics taken today in Waco


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

who is that


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: ask miggy :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 2 2008, 10:16 PM~12042420
> *who is that
> *


ur sister :0 :0 :0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 2 2008, 09:44 PM~12042684
> *my sister  :0  :0  :0
> *


why are you taking pictures of your sister. :barf: :barf: remember this is texas not some ******* state


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Rob, did that password work??


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 2 2008, 11:14 PM~12043007
> *Rob, did that password work??
> *


yea thanx :thumbsup:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 1 2008, 01:45 PM~12033152
> *throw back pictures.
> 
> 
> ...







DAMN IT, WHY YOU GOTTA BRING UP OLD SHIT!?
:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

4 Members: 73monte, knightsgirl19, impala_ss_in_atx, beto68

*KNIGHTS!!!

*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Nov 2 2008, 11:24 PM~12043127
> *DAMN IT, WHY YOU GOTTA BRING UP OLD SHIT!?
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


YEP, U FUCKED THAT ONE UP :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 2 2008, 11:28 PM~12043169
> *YEP, U FUCKED THAT ONE UP :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


POUR SALT IN MY WOUNDS. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Nov 2 2008, 11:31 PM~12043190
> *POUR SALT IN MY WOUNDS. :biggrin:
> *


OK U ASKED FOR IT :uh:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

do you have anymore pictures from bfore it was wrecked?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Sure don't :no: :no:


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Nov 2 2008, 10:53 PM~12043409
> *do you have anymore pictures from bfore it was wrecked?
> *


wat up everyone


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 3 2008, 12:00 AM~12043488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that old.....nov.4th??



WHAT UP ALBERT!!!


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

WHATS UP CUZ?


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Nov 2 2008, 11:05 PM~12043552
> *WHATS UP CUZ?
> *


wat up cuz :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 







wat up prez :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 29 2008, 11:01 PM~12012053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats pretty tight when you thinkin bout takin on such a project?

By the way how is everything going, when you comin by the house?

Whats up everybody


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 2 2008, 11:00 PM~12043488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


last years flyer :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Nov 2 2008, 11:22 PM~12043690
> *Thats pretty tight when you thinkin bout takin on such a project?
> 
> By the way how is everything going, when you comin by the house?
> ...



pretty soon. i am sorry i have been meanin to go by but i have been busy with shows and work.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 2 2008, 10:26 PM~12043144
> *4 Members: 73monte, knightsgirl19, impala_ss_in_atx, beto68
> 
> KNIGHTS!!!
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 2 2008, 11:00 PM~12043488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 2 2008, 10:41 PM~12043271
> *OK U ASKED FOR IT :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

What up Rob...Yawl Ready for this weekend??


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Nov 3 2008, 12:29 PM~12046433
> *What up Rob...Yawl Ready for this weekend??
> *


 :thumbsup: you got that fire going yet


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 3 2008, 03:00 PM~12048341
> *:thumbsup: you got that fire going yet
> *


Will start it Thursday Night... 6-8 briskets and 40 lbs of Sausage...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Nov 3 2008, 04:34 PM~12048655
> *Will start it Thursday Night... 6-8 briskets and 40 lbs of Sausage...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 .. no pinto beans for you nothing but texas bar b q  damn that sounds so good right now. too bad the barbq place here in town sucks ass  like they serving brisket thats left over from last week. no bullshit its all cold n shit .. i might just have to hit it up on Saturday. got word today that they're readmittin my mom up there on Wednesday so ill be takin them back n forth trips to austin again. might not even make it to magnificos now .. and after all the shit talkin dammit no fun but ill see wha happens. ill prob pay my pre registration newayz just incase


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

GOOD LUCK W/YOUR MOM...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

WHATS UP FAMILY


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 3 2008, 05:02 PM~12048994
> *GOOD LUCK W/RICK...
> *



thats no problem.. after 2 beers he's in bed like its prom nite  lol thanks Benny.. i really wanna make it to magnificos so i can catch up to Rick on points.  iam not too far behind only by like 500 points. lol this is the show of all shows and i really wanna be there.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Don't forget....it's coming up.... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 3 2008, 04:55 PM~12048916
> *:0  :0  :0 .. no pinto beans for you nothing but texas bar b q    damn that sounds so good right now.  too bad the barbq place here in town sucks ass    like they serving brisket thats left over from last week.  no bullshit its all cold n shit .. i might just have to hit it up on Saturday.  got word today that they're readmittin my mom up there on Wednesday so ill be takin them back n forth trips to austin again.  might not even make it to magnificos now .. and after all the shit talkin dammit no fun but ill see wha happens.  ill prob pay my pre registration newayz just incase
> *


i think pre~reg ended yesterday??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Nov 3 2008, 04:34 PM~12048655
> *Will start it Thursday Night... 6-8 briskets and 40 lbs of Sausage...
> *


 :tongue: :tongue: that sounds *real* good right now :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i got an email from the person doing the shirts

Rick, 

I finally got this to open. I couldn't open it for some reason. I just sent it out for a quote. I should have the cost estimate for you tomorrow. I will let you know as soon as I get it. The digitizing fee will have to be paid up front when they let me know what it will be, if you want to go ahead with it.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 3 2008, 06:19 PM~12050393
> *:tongue:  :tongue: that sounds real good right now :biggrin:
> *



damn i agree. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 3 2008, 07:26 PM~12050445
> *i got an email from the person doing the shirts
> 
> Rick,
> ...


which ones??


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i dont know what it was for. lamark asked me to send the a picture of the logo to the people who are doing the shirts.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 3 2008, 07:16 PM~12050353
> *i think pre~reg ended yesterday??
> *


well damn lol.. guess iam not gonna make it then


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 3 2008, 07:30 PM~12050476
> *which ones??
> *


it for my shirt thats gettin stiched up. its the plaque logo


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

so you have to pay to get it digitilize and then pay for the logo???? wow don't sound like theres time....


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 3 2008, 08:43 PM~12051214
> *so you have to pay to get it digitilize and then pay for the logo???? wow don't sound like theres time....
> *


ill get the quote to morrow morning. but its not for the anny. its for Los Mag :biggrin: 

but if ur tryin to get done for the anny and thats all it can be done in time.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i made about 50 applications who has not fulled one out?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 3 2008, 08:59 PM~12051382
> *i made about 50 applications who has not fulled one out?
> *


Nicko and Paul are the only ones who didn't fill one out....


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 3 2008, 08:11 PM~12051512
> *Nicko and Paul are the only ones who didn't fill one out....
> *



i will give them a app. by the way i have a word doc of the app. on my computer now if we run out i will just print more


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

alex i have doing the write up forms right now i have a question, 

there are six violations 

unexcuess absence
unexcuess function absence
unexcuess tardiness
unexcuess function tardiness
conduct/other
failure to pay dues 

do you want to add or take off?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

THATS FINE FOR NOW


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

COOL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

COOL~EDO :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 3 2008, 09:04 PM~12052031
> *COOL~EDO :biggrin:
> *



Hey Alex does Ajax have those lead hammers in stock?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 3 2008, 10:07 PM~12052086
> *Hey Alex does Ajax have those lead hammes in stock?
> *


i thank u have to go to wheel and tire off bernet rd


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 3 2008, 09:09 PM~12052114
> *i thank u have to go to wheel and tire off bernet rd
> *



Mona said she got at Ajax.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 3 2008, 09:10 PM~12052129
> *Mona said she got at Ajax on montopolis USA
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DONT KNOW I NEVER BEEN THERE I GOT MINE AT TIRE N WHEEL ON BURNET RD N STOCK


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 3 2008, 08:09 PM~12052114
> *i thank u have to go to wheel and tire off bernet rd
> *


*DOES GUS STILL OWN THAT PLACE I WENT THERE 2 WEEKS AGO SOME WHITE DUDE WAS BEHIND THE COUNTER....* :0


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 3 2008, 09:12 PM~12052152
> *DONT KNOW I NEVER BEEN THERE I GOT MINE AT TIRE N WHEEL ON BURNET RD  N STOCK
> *



I thought Mona said she got at Ajax


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 3 2008, 10:13 PM~12052171
> *I thought Mona said she got at Ajax
> *


i know a few weeks back Alex sent Mona to Wheel and Tire :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576+Nov 3 2008, 09:13 PM~12052171-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :no: :yes:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whas up family


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 3 2008, 09:11 PM~12051512
> *Nicko and Paul are the only ones who didn't fill one out....
> *



Hey!! I got those pics for y'all...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 3 2008, 09:24 PM~12052311
> *whas up family
> *


what up bigg dogg


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 3 2008, 09:29 PM~12052373
> *what up bigg dogg
> *



chillin a work. just got done redoin the app,write ups,


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Some pics I took Sunday in San Antonio. Did them at Brackenridge Park. Man it was crunk out there!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

R THEY WITH P.M.M.??
nice either way


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

damn cant see them all i see are x's my job must have blocked them


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 3 2008, 09:50 PM~12052689
> *damn cant see them all i see are x's my job must have blocked them
> *


theyr'e over 15.....2 old for ur taste :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 3 2008, 09:54 PM~12052734
> *theyr'e over 15.....2 old for ur taste  :biggrin:
> *



damn. :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

flaco are you going to the los mag show?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 3 2008, 10:27 PM~12052357
> *Hey!! I got those pics for y'all...
> *



sweet when can we pick them up???


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 3 2008, 09:07 PM~12052086
> *Hey Alex does Ajax have those lead hammers in stock?
> *


yes on east 7th


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 3 2008, 10:59 PM~12052822
> *sweet when can we pick them up???
> *


Yeah! I get off work at 4pm tomorrow. Just call me after then.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 3 2008, 10:49 PM~12052668
> *R THEY WITH P.M.M.??
> nice either way
> *



Naw. Just some chicas I met on myspace. They hit up my photo page and wanted some pics done.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Oh and Rick....don't know if I'm going to the show yet.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 3 2008, 08:07 PM~12052086
> *Hey Alex does Ajax have those lead hammers in stock?
> *


a big p go to haber freight they cost cheeper and last longer


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 3 2008, 11:19 PM~12053070
> *a big p go to haber freight they cost cheeper and last longer
> *


Are they the same thing,for knock-offs,what the price on them?


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Nov 3 2008, 10:13 PM~12052168
> *DOES GUS STILL OWN THAT PLACE I WENT THERE 2 WEEKS AGO SOME WHITE DUDE WAS BEHIND THE COUNTER....  :0
> *


If it was a tall older white guy,he is the owner :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 3 2008, 10:19 PM~12053064
> *Oh and Rick....don't know if I'm going to the show yet.
> *



you should go big dog.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 3 2008, 11:16 PM~12053043
> *Yeah! I get off work at 4pm tomorrow. Just call me after then.
> *



ight


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Nov 3 2008, 09:23 PM~12053116
> *If it was a tall older white guy,he is the owner :thumbsup:
> *


 :no:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 3 2008, 10:19 PM~12053070
> *a big p go to haber freight they cost cheeper and last longer
> *


they dont have them, they were like $12


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Nov 3 2008, 10:07 PM~12052930
> *yes on east 7th
> *



Thanks Albert, I will check them out in tha morning.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

yeah alex I think that niose in my car is comming from the front and im feeling it in the steering wheel. So Im going to guess that the bearings on the wheel where the tie rod came loose is fucked.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

it could b balance or da tire. i have 2 hear it


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 3 2008, 11:22 PM~12053797
> *it could b balance or da tire. i have 2 hear it
> *



na I dont think its that simple of a problem, but I will find out tomorrow. Im going to take of the tires and check and replace the bearings just in case.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 3 2008, 03:55 PM~12048916
> *:0  :0  :0 .. no pinto beans for you nothing but texas bar b q    damn that sounds so good right now.  too bad the barbq place here in town sucks ass    like they serving brisket thats left over from last week.  no bullshit its all cold n shit .. i might just have to hit it up on Saturday.  got word today that they're readmittin my mom up there on Wednesday so ill be takin them back n forth trips to austin again.  might not even make it to magnificos now .. and after all the shit talkin dammit no fun but ill see wha happens.  ill prob pay my pre registration newayz just incase
> *


Beans, Potato Salad, Home made BBQ Sauce... and all the fixins
When you pass by Round Rock....Give me a shout...I usually cook every weekend... 
Good Luck with your Mom homie...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Nov 3 2008, 11:40 PM~12054008
> *Beans, Potato Salad, Home made BBQ Sauce... and all the fixins
> *












ready for the food


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

u just ate fool :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

its all good see i ate 20 mins ago


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

I REMEMBEER WHEN HE USED TO DO DONUTS IN THAT OPEN FIELD ACROSS FROM MARTIN


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

> throw back pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 3 2008, 09:07 PM~12052086
> *Hey Alex does Ajax have those lead hammers in stock?
> *


JEFF AINT EVER GOT SHIT :thumbsdown: .LET ME LOOK FOR THAT RUBBER MALLET I USED


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

SOMETHING TO WAKE UP TO..


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 4 2008, 08:44 AM~12055238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 3 2008, 10:13 PM~12053679
> *they dont have them, they were like $12
> *


might wanna check it out agian they r still selling them over here


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats dose the weather look like for dis weekin homies r yall going to but a cruz b4 da party


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats dose the weather look like for dis weekin homies r yall going to but a cruz b4 da party


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 3 2008, 09:34 PM~12052463
> *Some pics I took Sunday in San Antonio. Did them at Brackenridge Park. Man it was crunk out there!
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Nice pics Flac!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 4 2008, 08:14 AM~12055374
> *If you need electricity....follow these steps to pre-pay
> 
> 1.) Logo on <a href=\'http://www.hwe.com/Data/Home/Shows/\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.hwe.com/Data/Home/Shows/</a>
> ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 3 2008, 09:34 PM~12052463
> *Some pics I took Sunday in San Antonio. Did them at Brackenridge Park. Man it was crunk out there!
> 
> 
> ...


nice pictures flaco


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 4 2008, 08:39 AM~12055534
> *whats dose the weather look like for dis weekin homies r yall going to but a cruz b4 da party
> *


79 degrees no cruz have to decorate hall, maybe after


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:uh: ha im at skool! :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

HEY KOP !!!!!  


IS THE HOTEL YALL ARE STAYING AT IN HTOWN ALLREADY BOOKED UP ? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: i will check. how many rooms and knights??


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

4 sure at least 1


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

on 4's.....for rick :0 :0 


























on 6's..how its done
[img]http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e140/fairylacious/oscar/halloween08.jpg:cheesy: :cheesy: uffin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 4 2008, 10:32 AM~12056861
> *79 degrees no cruz have to decorate hall, maybe after
> *


AFTER THE PARTY EVERY 1 WILL B DRUNK


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

nov. 29 latin rollerz are having a car show. at the same spot


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 4 2008, 05:22 PM~12060327
> *AFTER THE PARTY EVERY 1 WILL B DRUNK
> *


that why i said *maybe*


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 4 2008, 06:52 PM~12061218
> *nov. 29 latin rollerz are having a car show. at the same spot
> *


nov. 15th-ROLLERZ ONLY toy drive in s.a
nov. 23rd-los mag.
nov.29th- latin rollerz 

busy :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 4 2008, 08:23 PM~12061572
> *nov. 15th-ROLLERZ ONLY toy drive in s.a
> nov. 23rd-los mag.
> nov.29th- latin rollerz
> ...


 :yessad:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 4 2008, 08:23 PM~12061572
> *nov. 15th-ROLLERZ ONLY toy drive in s.a
> nov. 23rd-los mag.
> nov.29th- latin rollerz
> ...


dec 7th Latin Style toys4tots show temple/belton
dec 13th Estrella toys 4 tots show waco

not sure on the details on both shows but its something like that.. 

so carshow season isnt over with just yet homies  

and latin rollerz is also a toy and book drive


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID+Nov 4 2008, 07:23 PM~12061572-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*[email protected]#T* :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

oops my bad i messed up..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 4 2008, 06:00 PM~12060122
> *on 4's.....for rick  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...



now this is sittin on 4s


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 4 2008, 08:51 PM~12062793
> *oops my bad i messed up..
> *


what u say to milo now?? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

WHATS UP FAMILY


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

wat up :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 4 2008, 09:15 PM~12063150
> *wat up :biggrin:
> *



chilling at work. did yall price the material yet?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

not yet


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 4 2008, 09:55 PM~12062854
> *now this is sittin on 4s
> 
> 
> ...


i miss home  :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

check in: im at skool  :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 4 2008, 10:01 PM~12062950
> *what u say to milo now?? :0  :biggrin:
> *


it wasnt me :nono:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO+Nov 5 2008, 09:10 AM~12068391-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what up milkweed


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

3 Members: Jtap20, SouthsideLife, 73monte


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Nov 4 2008, 09:59 AM~12055649
> *Damn Nice pics Flac!
> *



THANKS PJ!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 4 2008, 10:41 AM~12055932
> *nice pictures flaco
> *



Thanks Big Dog!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

WHAT UP PEEPS!!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

yo flaco you going to htown on the 23rd... ??? I heard lemark buying drinks this time....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 5 2008, 10:35 AM~12069169
> *yo flaco you going to htown on the 23rd... ???  I heard lemark buying drinks this time....
> *


i heard the same thing


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 5 2008, 10:40 AM~12068646
> *sure it was
> what up milkweed
> *


 :biggrin: 

chillin, you? I got promoted here at work, and my dad moved to Big Spring to do flight instructing agian


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 5 2008, 11:35 AM~12069169
> *yo flaco you going to htown on the 23rd... ???   I heard lemark buying drinks this time....
> *


LaMark buying drinks???? :0 IM THERE!!! :biggrin: 

Naw...don't know yet brotha.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 5 2008, 11:35 AM~12069699
> *:biggrin:
> 
> chillin, you?  I got promoted here at work, and my dad moved to Big Spring to do flight instructing agian
> *


*AND U STILL DON'T WORK* i guess da car is canceled, scene ur a big baller now :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 5 2008, 12:43 PM~12069765
> *AND U STILL DON'T WORK i guess da car is canceled, scene ur a big baller now :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i know right? :biggrin: 
i wish  

hows the elco coming along?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: unique27, SouthsideLife, 73monte, DKM ATX, PONY53, MiKLO, Jtap20

damn bunch of broke asses....no werk


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 5 2008, 12:47 PM~12069795
> *
> i wish
> 
> ...


i wish i was a little bit taller, i wish i was a baller...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

SouthsideLife...can we meet up tonight?







NOT 4 THAT ****


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 5 2008, 11:47 AM~12069795
> *i know right? :biggrin:
> i wish
> 
> ...


we got running [starter] but have ''touched'' sense


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 5 2008, 11:13 AM~12069506
> *i heard the same thing
> *


x 2.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icr0eW1fRSs
thorw back :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 5 2008, 12:51 PM~12069837
> *we got running [starter] but have ''touched'' sense
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

what do yall think about our new president?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 5 2008, 11:48 AM~12069801
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: MiKLO,Jtap20
> 
> ...


*
*main 2


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 5 2008, 12:56 PM~12069877
> main 2
> [/b]


 :nono:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 5 2008, 11:55 AM~12069869
> *what do yall think about our new president?
> *


i think he black
*"DOWN WITH ******!!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 5 2008, 01:00 PM~12069917
> *i think he black
> "DOWN WITH ******!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 5 2008, 12:00 PM~12069907
> *:nono:
> *


ok~u not broke :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 5 2008, 12:02 PM~12069933
> *:0
> *


*way of the new world.........!!!!* GET USE TO IT :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

watch out for this guy in 2012.. the president who cant even speak this language.. :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 5 2008, 12:06 PM~12069978
> *way of the new world.........!!!! GET USE TO IT :biggrin:
> *


all i gotta is im glad i don't look white...can u say ''master'' :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

what up 73monte ?


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

hey alex you heard from tito yet ...??? I asked lando from Passionate rides, erik from 1st class, and my pres. from killeen and no one new anything bout killeen car wash...///....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 5 2008, 12:14 PM~12070042
> *watch out for this guy in 2012..  the president who cant even speak this language.. :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


*GET IN DA CHOPPAAAAAAHHHH!!!!!!*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS+Nov 5 2008, 12:19 PM~12070086-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: NOPE


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 5 2008, 12:19 PM~12070086
> *what up 73monte ?
> *


WHAT WE DRINKING SATURDAY???


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

crown and coke ... its byob right ? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 5 2008, 12:33 PM~12070212
> *crown and coke ...  its byob right ?  :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 5 2008, 12:33 PM~12070212
> *crown and coke ...  its byob right ?  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

BYOB

OK I GET IT..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Nov 5 2008, 03:04 AM~12067108
> *IM OUT.....C YAH NEXT YEAR
> 
> PHOENIX SHOW....MARCH
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*MIGHT* go to denver


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 5 2008, 08:17 AM~12067641
> *i miss home   :biggrin:
> *


ur not too far, i see some slabs sittin on 4s in atx. esp on tx relay weekend


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 4 2008, 10:01 PM~12062950
> *what u say to milo now?? :0  :biggrin:
> *


not a damn thing.. dont wanna get hit up by the internet thugs again


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

im bored! :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 5 2008, 02:20 PM~12071229
> *not a damn thing.. dont wanna get hit up by the internet thugs again
> *



:0 :0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

should i do somehting like this too my car


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 5 2008, 04:32 PM~12072297
> *should i do somehting like this too my car
> 
> 
> ...


front lambo doors :dunno: and pop trunk with the sand blasting and neon ect :cheesy:


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 5 2008, 12:47 PM~12070336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHO'S READY FOR SOME BBQ!!!!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Nov 5 2008, 04:58 PM~12072500
> *WHO'S READY FOR SOME BBQ!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



i am so there. 3 more days


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Briskets are already rubbed up... ready for the pit....








2 down 4 to go...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Nov 5 2008, 05:02 PM~12072533
> *Briskets are already rubbed up... ready for the pit....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: TTT


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 5 2008, 10:35 AM~12069699
> *:biggrin:
> 
> chillin, you?  I got promoted here at work, and my dad moved to Big Spring to do flight instructing agian
> *


BIG SPRING WHEN COMMING UP THIS WAY HOMIE


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Nov 5 2008, 05:58 PM~12072500
> *WHO'S READY FOR SOME BBQ!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
niceeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Nov 5 2008, 04:37 PM~12071847
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you're at school.. where all the girls be at :biggrin: so how can you be bored? anywayz this is Rick iam just under miggys account right now


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 5 2008, 11:33 PM~12077161
> *you're at school.. where all the girls be at  :biggrin:  so how can you be bored? anywayz this is Rick iam just under miggys account right now
> *



WHAT THE HELL.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

whats tha mafukn deal ATX


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 6 2008, 07:02 AM~12078428
> *whats tha mafukn deal ATX
> *


what up King61 u rollin that Cadi to our Anny Party this weekin?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 5 2008, 11:35 AM~12069169
> *yo flaco you going to htown on the 23rd... ???  I heard lemark buying drinks this time....
> *


 :0 u got my one i'll buy u one!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

you don't remember I bought a bottle you drank it all !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Nov 5 2008, 06:02 PM~12072533
> *Briskets are already rubbed up... ready for the pit....
> 
> 
> ...



Dammit!!!! LOOKS GOOD!!! I might not be Flaco anymore after Saturday night!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

WHATS UP AD. :wave: :wave:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Nov 6 2008, 08:38 AM~12078620
> *WHATS UP AD. :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP!!!!!!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

What up Jtap!


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Nov 5 2008, 04:58 PM~12072500
> *WHO'S READY FOR SOME BBQ!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looks Good!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 6 2008, 07:43 AM~12078474
> *what up King61 u rollin that Cadi to our Anny Party this weekin?
> *


i will if u buy it


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 5 2008, 10:23 PM~12075148
> *BIG SPRING WHEN  COMMING UP THIS WAY HOMIE
> *


thats right there by you huh? maybe for christmas, ill let you know


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 5 2008, 10:33 PM~12077161
> *you're at school.. where all the girls be at  :biggrin:  so how can you be bored? anywayz this is Rick iam just under miggys account right now
> *


na i got A lunch with tha freshman  b lunch has tha females


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Nov 6 2008, 09:51 AM~12078867
> *na i got A lunch with tha freshman   b lunch has tha females
> *


 :twak: 
Those ugly ducklings will be the hot girls next year...so be good to them now and make the rest of your years at school (hook up easy)


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's+Nov 6 2008, 06:44 AM~12078476-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me and benny bought in victoria........u membr :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

yall are taking your cars out there ?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 6 2008, 11:43 AM~12079545
> *yall are taking your cars out there ?
> *


Mini car show...bring em if u got them :cheesy:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 6 2008, 12:00 PM~12079654
> *Mini car show...bring em if u got them :cheesy:
> *


Ok. I'll bring my Mini. :biggrin: 












LOL...this pic was suppose to be funny, but this Mini is actually pretty bad ass lookin! LOL


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 6 2008, 11:38 AM~12079896
> *Ok. I'll bring my Mini.    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



i got shotgun


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

My Mini.... :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 6 2008, 12:41 PM~12079920
> *i got shotgun
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 6 2008, 11:44 AM~12079955
> *My Mini....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


put some 20's on it


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 6 2008, 12:48 PM~12079986
> *put some 20's on it
> *



:nono: 

I want 14in knockoffs with them white walls Big Dog!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

dont think I'm going to take my car out there cuz if I'ma booz it up my wife would be the only designated driver to get me back home and my drunkest day driving is twice as good as her sober driving...... 


don't tell her I said that.... :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 6 2008, 12:56 PM~12080044
> *:nono:
> 
> I want 14in knockoffs with them white walls Big Dog!
> *



Im looking for another mini if anybody has any info on 1  


13" with the 5th wheel


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 6 2008, 12:11 PM~12080185
> *dont think I'm going to take my car out there cuz if I'ma booz it up my wife would be the only designated driver to get me back home and my drunkest day driving is twice as good as her sober driving......
> don't tell her I said that....  :biggrin:
> *


she can't see over the dash :biggrin: 

















don't tell her I said that.... x2 :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 6 2008, 12:56 PM~12080044
> *:nono:
> 
> I want 14in knockoffs with them white walls Big Dog!
> *


go 13s .. i kinda wish i had 13s on the lincoln but fuck man i drive it everywhere so iam good wit 14s. i can do 95 on the interstate on 14s with 13s ill be doin 55 the whole way up there n i hate slow drivers :biggrin: but i love how 13s look on minis and the big bodies like towncars and fleetwoods with the fat white walls


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Nov 6 2008, 09:51 AM~12078867
> *na i got A lunch with tha freshman   b lunch has tha females
> *


thats wha i like about freshmen chicks.. i get older they stay the same age... yes they do yes they do


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

waz popin miggy?....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 6 2008, 12:33 AM~12077161
> *you're at school.. where all the girls be at  :biggrin:  so how can you be bored? anywayz this is Rick iam just under miggys account right now
> *


wha da hell??? i didnt write that. :angry: i think someone hacked into my account :0 :0 :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Nov 6 2008, 03:42 PM~12081453
> *waz popin miggy?....
> *


iam hungry for some barbq :thumbsup: :worship: :yes: :cheesy:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 6 2008, 01:43 PM~12081461
> *iam hungry for some barbq :thumbsup:  :worship:  :yes:  :cheesy:
> *


r u commin this weekend?...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Nov 6 2008, 03:47 PM~12081481
> *r u commin this weekend?...
> *


thats a personal question,,,, :uh:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey "DJ" daddy


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:rant: :buttkick:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Nov 6 2008, 03:47 PM~12081481
> *r u commin this weekend?...
> *


if i get lucky.. yea lol


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 6 2008, 03:57 PM~12081572
> *Hey daddy
> *


whats up? :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 6 2008, 03:57 PM~12081576
> *if i get lucky.. yea lol
> *


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 6 2008, 03:58 PM~12081583
> *whats up?  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Nov 6 2008, 03:59 PM~12081589
> *:uh:
> *



u takin some females to the party? iam thinkin of throwin some 84s on the dodge caravan for the weekend and take it to austin


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Nov 6 2008, 03:47 PM~12081481
> *r u commin this weekend?...
> *


if we get benny drunk, we all will be


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:

WHATEVER !!!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 6 2008, 04:01 PM~12081615
> *if we get benny drunk, we all will be
> *


 :barf:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

everybody going 2 tha skool dance that night  it 7-12


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i hope they play some crunk music so i can get down


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

MIGGY AND WHOEVER THINKS BENNY GETS THAT DRUNK...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Nov 6 2008, 04:03 PM~12081627
> *everybody going 2 tha skool dance that night    it 7-12
> *



directions??


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 6 2008, 02:04 PM~12081643
> *i hope they play some crunk music so i can get down
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

shining these up for this weekend...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 6 2008, 04:05 PM~12081646
> *MIGGY AND WHOEVER THINKS BENNY GETS THAT DRUNK...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:twak:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 6 2008, 04:08 PM~12081676
> *shining these up  for this weekend...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

IS THAT MIGGYS DATE ?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

dunno?????


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

benny what do you think?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

plus 










i wonder how the kids would come out?


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 6 2008, 05:03 PM~12082150
> *benny what do you think?
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean but I think that the kit to move you a/c gauges is pricey... but yeah thats something I'd like to do...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 6 2008, 05:27 PM~12082383
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 6 2008, 04:32 PM~12082415
> *
> 
> 
> ...



more like this


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 6 2008, 02:08 PM~12081676
> *shining these up  for this weekend...
> 
> 
> ...


*NOTHING LIKE A FRESH PAIR OF STACY'S........* :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 6 2008, 05:27 PM~12082383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


heres a good example cuz we have one together already 









:biggrin:

now u know where he gets his unibrow from .. on her side of the fam


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i dont have a come back


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

mig more pictures of that one chick


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 6 2008, 10:10 PM~12085202
> *i dont have a come back
> *


and we have another son named Miklo.. well she says he's mine but something tells me she was cheatin on my ass cuz that foo came out white and looks nothing like me


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 6 2008, 09:13 PM~12085221
> *and we have another son named Miklo.. well she says he's mine but something tells me she was cheatin on my ass cuz that foo came out white and looks nothing like me
> *



hahahaha


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 6 2008, 10:11 PM~12085209
> *mig more pictures of that one chick
> *


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 6 2008, 09:13 PM~12085221
> *and we have another son named Miklo.. well she says he's mine but something tells me she was cheatin on my ass cuz that foo came out white and looks nothing like me
> *



hey he does not look like you


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 6 2008, 09:17 PM~12085259
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 6 2008, 10:17 PM~12085264
> *hey he does not look like you
> 
> 
> ...


iam tellin u  he looks more like gary huh?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 6 2008, 09:22 PM~12085305
> *iam tellin u    he looks more like gary huh?
> *


 :roflmao: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

damn old pictures


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

Who misses these days


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jtap20_@Nov 6 2008, 09:46 PM~12085563
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn look at those gas prices


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

seen this on a web site


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jtap20_@Nov 6 2008, 09:46 PM~12085563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 6 2008, 11:23 PM~12085920
> *seen this on a web site
> 
> 
> ...


not being a hater but it has too much shit on it now it doesnt look clean anymore...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

hey alex are kids allowed this weekend too.. like people with kids. ?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ok i am sitting here at work hungry. i am so ready to go home. i had to post this up. damn looks good.


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Just made my homemade BBQ Sauce....Sweet and Spicy... 
Picked up 30lbs of Sausage today... Ready for Saturday....


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Nov 6 2008, 11:31 PM~12086617
> *Just made my homemade BBQ Sauce....Sweet and Spicy...
> Picked up 30lbs of Sausage today... Ready for Saturday....
> *



nice


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 6 2008, 08:23 AM~12078569
> *you don't remember I bought a bottle you drank it all !!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :nono: nice try! lol


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 6 2008, 09:25 AM~12078791
> *i will if u buy it
> *


Im workin on it! :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 6 2008, 11:22 PM~12086506
> *hey alex are kids allowed this weekend too..  like people with kids. ?
> *


yes, family affair :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 7 2008, 10:20 AM~12088816
> *yes, family affair :biggrin:
> *



Hey...Joey might come out to the anniversary too!!!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 7 2008, 10:47 AM~12089024
> *Hey...Joey might come out to the anniversary too!!!
> *


:wow:

havent seen him since court..... :cheesy:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

waz good everybody?...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Nov 7 2008, 10:57 AM~12089119
> *waz good everybody?...
> *



sleepy


anybody know where i can get a lowrider special inspecion sticker....no real names please


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 7 2008, 09:47 AM~12089024
> *Hey...Joey might come out to the anniversary too!!!
> *


hell ya....bring him :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 7 2008, 09:59 AM~12089132
> *sleepy
> anybody know where i can get a lowrider special inspecion sticker....no real names please
> *


scanning all knight?? :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: 











:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

like my background pic :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 6 2008, 06:44 AM~12078476
> *:0  u got my one i'll buy u one!
> *


u get me one i"ll buy you one!   fixed :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 7 2008, 10:09 AM~12089227
> *u get me one i"ll buy you one!    fixed :0
> *


got skooled :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 7 2008, 09:05 AM~12089195
> *like my background pic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


iz that chu was talkin about last night?.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Nov 7 2008, 10:13 AM~12089260
> *iz that chu was talkin about last night?....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 7 2008, 09:02 AM~12089175
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


alex told me not to put that pic on the old website so i came across it last nite and posted it lol


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

whats up homies, do any of y'all kno a guy named *Vida Renteria* down in the ATX, he was a real good homie of mine in high school up in Waco, he's about 35- 36 yrs old, used to stay off montopolis back in the day but last i heard he was stayin on the Southside a few yrs back. If anyone knows him or of him let me kno whats up so i can shoot u my # 2 pass 2 him. thnx


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jtap20_@Nov 7 2008, 11:31 AM~12089409
> *alex told me not to put that pic on the old website so i came across it last nite and posted it lol
> *


LOL...Man I've been going through memory lane today!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 7 2008, 11:03 AM~12089696
> *whats up homies, do any of y'all kno a guy named Vida Renteria down in the ATX, he was a real good homie of mine in high school up in Waco, he's about 35- 36 yrs old, used to stay off montopolis back in the day but last i heard he was stayin on the Southside a few yrs back. If anyone knows him or of him let me kno whats up so i can shoot u my # 2 pass 2 him. thnx
> *


where on montoplis?


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 7 2008, 10:32 AM~12089927
> *LOL...Man I've been going through memory lane today!
> *


yea me too i was last nite i was all  
lookin at pics it was tight


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up family


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jtap20_@Nov 7 2008, 11:59 AM~12090184
> *yea me too i was last nite i was all
> lookin at pics it was tight
> *


post more :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)




----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 7 2008, 12:52 PM~12090124
> *where on montoplis?
> *


:dunno::dunno: i went to visit him a couple times & if i remember right i think his moms house was on montopolis & he got a house closer to riverside on some street a couple blocks from a rec center but that was b4 i heard he had moved to the Southside


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice pix john......just got done scanning 200+ photos 4 the anniv.


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

NICE


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 7 2008, 01:26 PM~12090983
> *:dunno::dunno:  i went to visit him a couple times & if i remember right i think his moms house was on montopolis & he got a house closer to riverside on some street a couple blocks from a rec center but that was b4 i heard he had moved to the Southside
> *


did he have a ''nickname'', i live near the rec.


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

DAM THIZ DAY IZ TAKING FOR EVER 2 END!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Nov 7 2008, 12:31 AM~12086617
> *Just made my homemade BBQ Sauce....Sweet and Spicy...
> Picked up 30lbs of Sausage today... Ready for Saturday....
> *


whos the man?? you're the mannnnnnnn :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

What other CC had it own Team lol


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 7 2008, 03:25 PM~12092053
> *whos the man?? you're the mannnnnnnn  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Got the 30lbs of potato salad and the 6 briskets on the pit...








Still have 30lbs of Sausage to do...but will do that about 4 am....to have it fresh when I serve...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Nov 7 2008, 06:04 PM~12093330
> *Got the 30lbs of potato salad and the 6 briskets on the pit...
> 
> 
> ...



damn it looks good.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

since this is Knights Of Pleasure's weekend i wanted to show yall some love with this video.. i seen it awhile back but i dont know if anyone has ever posted it on here so here it goes ..


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

sorry kop i wont b able to make it this year to tied up in work so hope every 1 have a good time and b carefull


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 7 2008, 06:28 PM~12093512
> *since this is Knights Of Pleasure's weekend i wanted to show yall some love with this video.. i seen it awhile back but i dont know if anyone has ever posted it on here so here it goes ..
> 
> 
> ...


thanx miggy :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*I GOT MINE!!!!!!</span>* :biggrin: 
<img src=\'http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/IMG_3727.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*<span style=\'colorurple\'>I will be raffling this at the party tomorrow
$2 a ticket or 3 tickets for $5
MUST BE 21 TO WIN* :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

c yall tommorrow :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 7 2008, 11:43 PM~12096223
> *:wave:
> *


u still up??


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up everyone


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Still Cooking Here...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 8 2008, 12:50 AM~12096267
> *u still up??
> *


burning the anniv. dvd's


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 8 2008, 12:05 AM~12096393
> *burning the anniv. dvd's
> *


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

*ARE YOU READY BITCHES????????????????*


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 8 2008, 10:11 AM~12098144
> *ARE YOU READY BITCHES????????????????
> 
> 
> ...


Im tired already...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

ITS PARTY TIME....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 8 2008, 10:11 AM~12098144
> *ARE YOU READY BITCHES????????????????
> 
> 
> ...



sorry wasnt able 2 make it out...some things popped up...but congrats Knights on yalls 14th anniversary...Not 2 many clubs out there can accomplish this task, and yall are still out on the scene making a difference..Much props, and congrats....See yall soon


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

yo had fun tonight don't know how i'm typ[ing this cuz I'm a lil :420: well you know I had a hell of a time jams took me back in the days ... Oz you soo crazy foo don't know how your not in a crazy people hospital.. :biggrin: .... gonna c some bad pictures later... yo flaco good seeing you we'll have to kick in htown again foo. see all yall in htown in a couple of weeks.. . peace... i'm throwed..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 9 2008, 12:50 AM~12102705
> *yo had fun tonight don't know how i'm typ[ing this cuz I'm a lil  :420: well you know I had a hell of a time jams took me back in the days ...  Oz you soo crazy foo don't know how your not in a crazy people hospital.. :biggrin:  ....  gonna c some bad pictures later... yo flaco good seeing you we'll have to kick in htown again foo. see all yall in htown in a couple of weeks.. . peace... i'm throwed..
> *


 :thumbsup: Hey I voted u best dressed AWARD!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ok a few pictures


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

I would like to Thank Alex, His Wife, Ana, Rob, and the Rest of The Knights for giving me the honor to Cater their 14th Year Anniversary...
It was nice Meeting everyone.....


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 9 2008, 02:33 AM~12103299
> *:thumbsup:  Hey I voted u best dressed AWARD!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
thats how I roll !!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

great party last night, it was nice to see everyone


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

cool party and congrats to all 

sorry I was so late and missed all the cool stuff theres always more to come good seeing you guys


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

any more pic homies


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

fu#$ double post


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

i want thank everyone that came out to celebrate our 14th anne. BOULEVARD ACES, FIRME TIEMPO,JUST 4 FUN,
MIRACLES & ROLLERZ.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ok i am not going to lie i got banned  :biggrin: 

this is rick  so i guess this will be my new log in til they unban me


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 9 2008, 09:42 PM~12108653
> *ok i am not going to lie i got banned   :biggrin:
> 
> this is rick  so i guess this will be my new log in til they unban me
> *


Y??


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Nov 9 2008, 10:53 AM~12104486
> *I would like to Thank Alex, His Wife, Ana, Rob, and the Rest of The Knights for giving me the honor to Cater their 14th Year Anniversary...
> It was nice Meeting everyone.....
> *


I'm still recovering from last night... My family had a very good time serving everyone...
Thanks KOP


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Last night at the Anniv. Party we had a wedding take place Knights of Pleasure would like to present Mr. and Mrs. Vargas.....Congrats 









































And the Maid of Honor.......


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Nov 9 2008, 10:15 PM~12109045
> *I'm still recovering from last night... My family have a very good time serving everyone...
> Thanks KOP
> *


Thanks Mike the food was great. I have not heard any complaints about it. Hopefully we (KOP and Low and Slow Bar B Que) can do it again next year.


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 9 2008, 11:10 PM~12109618
> *Last night at the Anniv. Party we had a wedding take place Knights of Pleasure would like to present Mr. and Mrs. Vargas.....Congrats
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ... :angry:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 10 2008, 12:29 AM~12109800
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ... :angry:
> *


y u mad???? u were the guy in the pic :biggrin: good times


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 9 2008, 11:34 PM~12109839
> *y u mad???? u were the guy in the pic  :biggrin: good times
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 7 2008, 09:51 PM~12095226
> *AND THE WINNER IS!!!!</span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

I think I'm done with the slide show for last night.....it's like 14 minutes long :0 :0 

but since I'm done for the night I'm going to bed....good knight every one


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Nov 9 2008, 09:36 PM~12107886
> *cool party and congrats to all
> 
> sorry I was so late and missed all the cool stuff theres always more to come good seeing you guys
> *



it's all good thanx for coming..... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ok now I'm going to bed gotta be at wrk early....knight :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 10 2008, 12:22 AM~12110135
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>and he drank it ALL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:wave: what up KOP...

congrats to Alex and Flaco yall make a good couple... :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 10 2008, 01:47 AM~12110242
> *and he drank it ALL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

nice pic looks like every 1 had a good time


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 10 2008, 12:10 AM~12109618
> *Last night at the Anniv. Party we had a wedding take place Knights of Pleasure would like to present Mr. and Mrs. Vargas.....Congrats
> 
> 
> ...


i hate you  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Thanks









Food was on the chain too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 9 2008, 09:58 PM~12108821
> *Y??
> *


i was posting some pictures that made the mods mad. so they took my access away


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 9 2008, 11:19 PM~12109692
> *Thanks Mike the food was great. I have not heard any complaints about it. Hopefully we (KOP and Low and Slow Bar B Que) can do it again next year.
> *


It'll be my pleasure..


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up knights i hope everyone had a good time this weekend. also alex thanks for everything.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 10 2008, 07:45 AM~12111046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn tree hugger :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 10 2008, 11:15 AM~12111774
> *i was posting some pictures that made the mods mad. so they took my access away
> *


PORNPOSTINGOWNED........ :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 10 2008, 11:15 AM~12111774
> *i was posting some pictures that made the mods mad. so they took my access away
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 10 2008, 12:29 PM~12112942
> *PORNPOSTINGOWNED........ :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

“Do or do not... there is no try.” *Yoda* :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 10 2008, 02:09 PM~12113710
> *“Do or do not... there is no try.” Yoda :roflmao:
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :twak: :twak: :dunno: :dunno: 

look at star wars


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up family


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 10 2008, 07:44 PM~12116411
> *whats up family
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: i told u stop taken pic of those underage girls :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 10 2008, 08:45 AM~12111046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can't believe you posted that :0 :0 .....but it does look good :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 9 2008, 10:36 PM~12108603
> *i want thank everyone that came out to celebrate our 14th anne. BOULEVARD ACES, FIRME TIEMPO,JUST 4 FUN,
> MIRACLES & ROLLERZ.
> *


x2

and thank you for those who bought the dvd's that night


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

:


> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 10 2008, 11:55 AM~12112666
> *damn tree hugger  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


rob please come down :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Nov 10 2008, 10:48 PM~12118991
> *:
> rob please come down :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Nov 10 2008, 09:48 PM~12118991
> *:
> rob please come down :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 10 2008, 07:05 PM~12116013
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :twak:  :twak:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> look at star wars
> *


i know


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass+Nov 10 2008, 06:05 PM~12116013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a couple of dorks :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 10 2008, 12:52 AM~12110282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


we should of did a ''LIL" pic :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Just one of those days.....LOL


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

looks familiar :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 11 2008, 09:32 AM~12122873
> *Just one of those days.....LOL
> 
> 
> ...



reminds me of office space.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 11 2008, 10:32 AM~12122873
> *Just one of those days.....LOL
> 
> 
> ...


my favorite kind of shoe


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 11 2008, 12:17 PM~12123686
> *my favorite kind of shoe
> *


LOL..we got dress down all week so this Meskin came to work comfortable! :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

smell like fritos in this topic......


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 11 2008, 12:15 PM~12124296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 11 2008, 01:20 PM~12124341
> *smell like fritos in this topic......
> *


brush yo teef :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 11 2008, 12:35 PM~12123867
> *LOL..we got dress down all week so this Meskin came to work comfortable!  :biggrin:
> *


shit i go every where in them shoes, kids be embarrassed


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 11 2008, 12:51 PM~12124658
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


i had 2 watch it again :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 11 2008, 01:58 PM~12124719
> *i had 2 watch it again :biggrin:
> *


1:47 & 2:56 :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 11 2008, 01:15 PM~12124296
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 











:0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up people.. damn 8 more working days till i get laid off. damn this sucks ass. but i know everything will be ok.


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_1Se9zsF0I


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHaeWKbu5HE


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 12 2008, 09:52 AM~12134114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

looks like the video game


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
@ 1:44 she told him " I pay your bills bitch "


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

bump


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 12 2008, 12:45 PM~12134938
> *bump
> *


now get back to work :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

I made a little movie of the Party from Saturday night. I can put it on dvd I only have 6 dvd's left if you want one pm me for more info asking a small donation to buy more blank dvd's for future projects.....or if you want the one that was avaiable at the party let me know as well thank you :biggrin:


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Selling Tamales
We are selling fresh Tamales on Friday...
$7 a dz and you can pick either Spicy or Mild...
If your interested, shoot me a message or give me a call..
Thanks 
Big Mike


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

man I looked at my bike today and I found some *deep* scratches :tears: I guess I can't show it now....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey lamark don't forget to bring me your shirt on saturday if you still want to get it done for the mag show


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 12 2008, 07:30 PM~12138439
> *hey lamark don't forget to bring me your shirt on saturday if you still want to get it done for the mag show
> *


i sure will! :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 12 2008, 06:42 PM~12138559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit still funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: miklooo!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 12 2008, 09:37 PM~12139837
> *that shit still funny :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  miklooo!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 12 2008, 06:30 PM~12138439
> *hey lamark don't forget to bring me your shirt on saturday if you still want to get it done for the mag show
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 12 2008, 10:27 PM~12141160
> *me too :biggrin:
> *



x2


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Its going down


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 13 2008, 12:03 AM~12141539
> *Its going down
> 
> 
> ...


r u still doing 1 for sat?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 12 2008, 11:12 PM~12141649
> *r u still doing 1 for sat?
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :rant:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 13 2008, 12:15 AM~12141688
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :rant:
> *


might have 2 make 1 and sell slices out the car :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 12 2008, 11:29 PM~12141869
> *might have 2 make 1 and sell slices out the car :cheesy:
> *


how much for a leg? :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 13 2008, 12:33 AM~12141913
> *how much for a leg? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


cheaper than the poon


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 12 2008, 11:12 PM~12141649
> *r u still doing 1 for sat?
> *


i would love too but i dont have the money to the oil and the turkey mexicans are broke these days


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 12 2008, 11:29 PM~12141869
> *might have 2 make 1 and sell slices out the car :cheesy:
> *


you know it. sell them out the trunk


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

lamark why are you so mad?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 13 2008, 01:47 AM~12142661
> *lamark why are you so mad?
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: i had a bad day! My car want start! cars not done! cant pimp my Ho like i want too! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 13 2008, 01:47 AM~12142661
> *lamark why are you so mad?
> 
> 
> ...


man f&^% that I would have ran his ass over twice.... let that fool get in front or behind my car screeeeeech.....


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 13 2008, 01:47 AM~12142661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that muthafkr would've died that day right on that video


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 13 2008, 09:14 AM~12143793
> *that muthafkr would've died that day right on that video
> *


THE JUDGE WOULD HAVE TOLD YOU " I UNDERSTAND YOU DID WHAT YOU HAD TO TO GET AWAY BUT DOING 3 BURNOUTS ON HIM AND THEN GETTING OUT AND KICKING HIM ONCE IN WHERE WHAT USED TO BE HIS HEAD IS NOT JUSTIFIABLE " " 2 DAYS PROBATION " :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 13 2008, 09:06 AM~12144020
> *THE JUDGE WOULD HAVE TOLD YOU " I UNDERSTAND YOU DID WHAT YOU HAD TO TO GET AWAY BUT DOING 3 BURNOUTS ON HIM AND THEN GETTING OUT AND KICKING HIM ONCE IN WHERE WHAT USED TO BE HIS HEAD IS NOT JUSTIFIABLE "  " 2 DAYS PROBATION "    :biggrin:
> *


damn. hahaha plus hes black  they would give you a medal  just playing.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> damn. hahaha plus hes black :angry: they would give you a medal  forreal.
> 
> 
> > :0 THATS RACIST :nono:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> > damn. hahaha plus hes black :angry: they would give you a medal  forreal.
> >
> >
> > > :0 THATS RACIST :nono:
> > ...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: 

whats up family.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

damn check this little boy out


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

mexican americans


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

lemme show you how lamark does it


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey rick do you need the tripod for this weekend????? and the tripod going to be use for good not evil right  :scrutinize:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

I made a little movie of the Party from Saturday night. I can put it on dvd I only have 6 dvd's left if you want one pm me for more info asking a small donation to buy more blank dvd's for future projects.....or if you want the one that was avaiable at the party let me know as well thank you :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's+Nov 12 2008, 07:40 PM~12138540-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok guys i'm going to call ya'll on friday to remind you


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 13 2008, 12:41 PM~12146510
> *damn check this little boy out
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
*KNOCKED SMOOTH THE FUCK OUT !! *


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

What up Fatboy64!


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 13 2008, 10:09 PM~12152432
> *What up Fatboy64!
> *


just here wishing my ride was in the driveway..


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

I here ya brotha. Sorry I couldn't answer. I'm at the office on the east side.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

up late


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 13 2008, 07:23 PM~12149621
> *I made a little movie of the Party from Saturday night. I can put it on dvd I only have 6 dvd's left if you want one pm me for more info asking a small donation to buy more blank dvd's for future projects.....or if you want the one that was avaiable at the party let me know as well thank you  :biggrin:
> *


*I GOT FIVE ON IT!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 14 2008, 01:05 AM~12153481
> *up late
> *


ALWAYZ, HOWZ UR BACK??


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 14 2008, 02:07 AM~12153497
> *ALWAYZ, HOWZ UR BACK??
> *


Still hurting.but starting to get around a lil more..


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 14 2008, 01:10 AM~12153510
> *Still hurting.but starting to get around a lil more..
> *


are ya'll goin sat.[killen]


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass+Nov 14 2008, 01:11 AM~12153527-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 14 2008, 02:12 AM~12153531
> *are ya'll goin sat.[killen]
> *


anna still trying to plan the day....car wash. ray/tony bday. knights dinner???
I just drive....


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 14 2008, 02:11 AM~12153527
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 14 2008, 01:14 AM~12153545
> *anna still trying to plan the day....car wash. ray/tony bday. knights dinner???
> I just drive....
> *


LMK, its me,lamark,n da boys


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

damn i just got home. rob u goin to alex's house tommrow


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 14 2008, 02:17 AM~12153563
> *LMK, its me,lamark,n da boys
> *


we should know by 2morrow...we will let u know when i take over ricks little impala cut outs....and tri pod


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 14 2008, 02:17 AM~12153567
> *damn i just got home. rob u goin to alex's house tommrow
> *


read^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 14 2008, 01:17 AM~12153567
> *damn i just got home. rob u goin to alex's house tommrow
> *


*are u goin sat.[killen]*


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 14 2008, 02:20 AM~12153577
> *killen</span> U
> :biggrin:*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 14 2008, 01:19 AM~12153572
> *we should know by 2morrow...we will let u know when i take over ricks little impala cut outs....and tri pod
> *


how much materail do i need n foam?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 14 2008, 01:22 AM~12153585
> *hno: better answer the ?? or he gonna <span style=\'color:red\'>NOW!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 14 2008, 02:24 AM~12153592
> *how much materail do i need n foam?
> *


4 sheets 1" foam high density..
how long are the boxes
and there are 8 total wavey boxes
and 4 corner boxes
and we are wrapping them flat..right


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 14 2008, 01:31 AM~12153626
> *4 sheets 1" foam high density..
> how long are the boxes
> and there are 8 total wavey boxes
> ...


4' long, all flat


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 14 2008, 02:43 AM~12153673
> *4' long, all flat
> *


4 sheets 1" foam
6 yds light suede
4 yds drk suede


i will check in the morning how much light we had left to finish up the little dash piece


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 14 2008, 01:47 AM~12153693
> *4 sheets 1" foam
> 6 yds light suede
> 4 yds drk suede
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: will get


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 14 2008, 01:47 AM~12153693
> *4 sheets 1" foam
> 6 yds light suede
> 4 yds drk suede
> ...


da car is at Joe's :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 14 2008, 02:53 AM~12153722
> *da car is at Joe's :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: what now? :biggrin: 

ok i will get it in later


where the hell is rick....trying to get banned again for kiddy pics? :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 14 2008, 01:55 AM~12153729
> *:scrutinize: what now? :biggrin:
> 
> ok i will get it in later
> ...


rear end~painted


u know rick :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Novrear end 14 2008, 03:02 AM~12153750]
> ~painted
> u know rick :biggrin:
> [/b]



oh the car...shit its late


he should be on some kinda list


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

What up late knight peeps.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 14 2008, 02:08 AM~12153768
> *oh the car...shit its late
> he should be on some kinda list
> *


yes on the car

i think chris hansen knows rick personally :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

so what time are yall leaving for da wash on sat?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 14 2008, 03:12 AM~12153783
> *yes on the car
> 
> i think chris hansen knows him personally :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yessad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 14 2008, 02:13 AM~12153787
> *so what time are yall leaving for da wash on sat?
> *


about 9am---u going??


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 14 2008, 03:11 AM~12153782
> *What up late knight peeps.
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 14 2008, 02:15 AM~12153792
> *about 9am---u going??
> *



dont know yet. Cant deside between the two events. San antonio is alot closer to me than killeen, and serina invited me to chachos.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

im done 4 the knight....talk 2 ya later


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 14 2008, 02:18 AM~12153802
> *dont know yet.  Cant deside between the two events.  San antonio is alot closer to me than killeen, and serina invited me to NAAACHHOOSSSS!!!! :biggrin:*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 14 2008, 02:20 AM~12153812
> *im done 4 the knight....talk 2 ya later
> *


damn it is late :wow: :wow: ..... :420:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 14 2008, 01:55 AM~12153729
> *:scrutinize: what now? :biggrin:
> 
> ok i will get it in later
> ...



sorry about that. homeboy hit me up on xbox live wanted to battle it out on madden. damn should have stayed on here i lost by 3. 

naw i am not going to get banned any more


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 14 2008, 02:02 AM~12153750
> *rear end~painted
> u know rick :biggrin:
> *



bringing up old stuff.  that pole came out of no where


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 14 2008, 02:08 AM~12153768
> *oh the car...shit its late
> he should be on some kinda list
> *



no list.  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 14 2008, 02:12 AM~12153783
> *yes on the car
> 
> i think chris hansen knows rick personally :biggrin:
> *


hes a cool dude/ always gives me a heads up


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

DAMN YALL STAY UP LATE...

HEY ALEX YOU STILL GONNA BE ABLE TO HOOK ME UP LIKE A TOW TRUCK ? :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

waz good everybody?...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 14 2008, 09:36 AM~12154841
> *DAMN YALL STAY UP LATE...
> 
> HEY ALEX YOU STILL GONNA BE ABLE TO HOOK ME UP LIKE A TOW TRUCK ?  :biggrin:
> *


yes sir :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
what time u leaving tomarrow?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Nov 14 2008, 10:16 AM~12155197
> *waz good everybody?...
> *


U N SCHOOL IZ GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

im back

rick you pick up that call of duty world at war yet


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 14 2008, 02:18 AM~12153802
> *dont know yet.  Cant deside between the two events.  San antonio is alot closer to me than killeen, and serina invited me to chachos.
> *



mmm chachos


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 14 2008, 10:50 AM~12155478
> *im back
> 
> rick you pick up that call of duty world at war yet
> *


big squid in da house!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 14 2008, 10:50 AM~12155478
> *im back
> 
> rick you pick up that call of duty world at war yet
> *


naw. i want to get a ps3 and get it on that. but right now i am going to get it for my 360


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 14 2008, 10:50 AM~12155478
> *im back
> 
> rick you pick up that call of duty world at war yet
> *



Squid hit me up. I got it. Will be on tonight and will be more often cause my brothers xbox 360 went to shit. (red ring of death)


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 14 2008, 12:08 PM~12156261
> *Squid hit me up.  I got it.  Will be on tonight and will be more often cause my brothers xbox 360 went to shit.  (red ring of death)
> *



that happen to me too. i sent it to microsoft and 2 weeks later they sent me another one


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 14 2008, 11:32 AM~12155318
> *yes sir :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> what time u leaving tomarrow?
> *


I'm going tonight so that I can reattach the hood and air up the tires and spend the night over at my parents... wish me luck though cuz yesterday I got hit with a badass stomach bug that wiped me out all day yesterday afternoon and am just now feeling a lil better... I hope I don't get a repeat of that :ugh:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 14 2008, 01:31 PM~12156525
> *I'm going tonight so that I can reattach the hood and air up the tires and spend the night over at my parents...  wish me luck though cuz yesterday I got hit with a badass stomach bug that wiped me out all day yesterday afternoon and am just now feeling a lil better...  I hope I don't get a repeat of that :ugh:
> *


nasty


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 14 2008, 01:52 PM~12156730
> *nasty
> *


if only you knew... :thumbsdown:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 14 2008, 09:34 AM~12155329
> *U N SCHOOL IZ GOOD :biggrin:
> *


yeah in skool :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

where in tha hell iz everybody at?.....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Nov 14 2008, 11:51 AM~12155492
> *mmm chachos
> *


be better if it was muchachas  but ur friends with Rick so thats between yall iam stayin out of this one :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 14 2008, 02:06 AM~12153488
> *I GOT FIVE ON IT!!! :biggrin:
> *


u got a prescription 4 it now.. u dont have to put 5 on it.. i still gotta keep buyin it from Benny :uh:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 14 2008, 01:31 PM~12156525
> *I'm going tonight so that I can reattach the hood and air up the tires and spend the night over at my parents...  wish me luck though cuz yesterday I got hit with a badass stomach bug that wiped me out all day yesterday afternoon and am just now feeling a lil better...  I hope I don't get a repeat of that :ugh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 14 2008, 04:02 PM~12158407
> *u got a prescription 4 it now.. u dont have to put 5 on it.. i still gotta keep buyin it from Benny  :uh:
> *


i supply benny :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 14 2008, 05:07 PM~12158447
> *i supply benny :biggrin:
> *


lmao


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 14 2008, 03:59 PM~12158381
> *be better if it was muchachas   but ur friends with Rick so thats between yall iam stayin out of this one  :biggrin:
> *


whats the hell


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

sʞǝǝʍ 2 uı ǝɯoɔ ǝʍ ǝɹǝɥ uoʇsnoɥ


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 14 2008, 04:55 PM~12158814
> *sʞǝǝʍ 2 uı ǝɯoɔ ǝʍ ǝɹǝɥ uoʇsnoɥ
> *


to much time on your hands


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 14 2008, 05:18 PM~12158527
> *whats the hell
> *


thats wha i said :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

man, i'm fn bored :around:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 15 2008, 01:12 AM~12162525
> *man, i'm fn bored :around:
> *


yep i sleeped all day after work now i dont have nuttin to do.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

Yall ready for a cold car wash ? :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 15 2008, 05:22 AM~12163580
> *Yall ready for a cold car wash ?  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: atleast its sunny outside so me and rick can work on our tans :0


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 15 2008, 08:11 AM~12163986
> *:yes: atleast its sunny outside so me and rick can work on our tans  :0
> *


work on yall tan or do yall mean cook some baccon


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Yo Whats up KNIGHTS?
Just stoping by to show Yall Some LUV & RESPECT!
It was good to see yall at the Anniversy Party!
As I have not seen most of yall in like months! lol
But chea Much PROPS keep up tha good work!
And ill see you guys in H-Town!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 16 2008, 01:54 AM~12169398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ey thats the dog from Men In Black II


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 16 2008, 01:54 AM~12169398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad influence


----------



## tha gawd (Oct 31, 2008)

get the fuck outta here man, that ride is nice homie my bad for how i opened up my message lol but that ride is sick. Im moving to austin after the spring semester man hope i can compete


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tha gawd_@Nov 16 2008, 09:24 AM~12170541
> *get the fuck outta here man, that ride is nice homie my bad for how i opened up my message lol but that ride is sick. Im moving to austin after the spring semester man hope i can compete
> *


thanx homie


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

just downloaded the new spm shit is pretty tight

here is the link


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=442025


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 16 2008, 09:29 PM~12175183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: And they're not sharing


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 16 2008, 10:29 PM~12175183
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lilboyblue kinda looks like Tito here :0 :0 :0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 16 2008, 11:23 PM~12175913
> *lilboyblue kinda looks like Tito here  :0  :0  :0
> *



:0 i didn't notice that till now.....


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

wak up KOP nice diner everything was good 

WAZZZ UPP CUZ YOU DOING ALRIGHT HITE ME UP


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what u doing up?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up family


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 16 2008, 10:57 PM~12176392
> *what u doing up?
> *


IAM ALWAYS UP LATE


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ME TOO :420:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 17 2008, 09:08 AM~12178322
> *
> 
> 
> ...



So y'all had Gary (Giggles) running?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 17 2008, 09:33 AM~12178500
> *So y'all had Gary (Giggles) running?
> *


thats funny because that what everyone on the set was calling him :biggrin: we were both crackin up the whole time. shit, that scene was us running for just like 4 secs, theres another one after that were we had to run down a whole block- that sucked  but it was funny :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 17 2008, 09:38 AM~12178537
> *thats funny because that what everyone on the set was calling him :biggrin: we were both crackin up the whole time.  shit, that scene was us running for just like 4 secs, theres another one after that were we had to run down a whole block- that sucked   but it was funny :biggrin:
> *


was the director name Scott????


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 17 2008, 09:45 AM~12178575
> *was the director name Scott????
> *


it was a girl named Kat


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 17 2008, 09:38 AM~12178537
> *thats funny because that what everyone on the set was calling him :biggrin: we were both crackin up the whole time.  shit, that scene was us running for just like 4 secs, theres another one after that were we had to run down a whole block- that sucked   but it was funny :biggrin:
> *


funny :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 17 2008, 08:38 AM~12178537
> *thats funny because that what everyone on the set was calling him :biggrin: we were both crackin up the whole time.  shit, that scene was us running for just like 4 secs, theres another one after that were we had to run down a whole block- that sucked   but it was funny :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 17 2008, 08:08 AM~12178322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


name of the movie?? not much of a crew, was it low budget?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

damn its monday


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

thatz fuckd up with tha pie buddys thing!..... :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Nov 17 2008, 01:47 PM~12180495
> *thatz fuckd up with tha pie buddys thing!..... :biggrin:
> *


it came out of ur mouth........
































and got posted here :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Nov 17 2008, 12:47 PM~12180495
> *thatz fuckd up with tha pie buddys thing!..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

ok ok it was kinda funny


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 17 2008, 02:13 PM~12180712
> *:wave:
> *


ey bro whats a good website to find the book value on a car. is kbb.com the best one?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

best of show goes to


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 17 2008, 01:35 PM~12180898
> *best of show goes to
> 
> 
> ...


miggy when did you get this? looks player  are you going to the los mag show?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

bump


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 17 2008, 01:26 PM~12180818
> *ey bro whats a good website to find the book value on a car.  is kbb.com the best one?
> *


did they total your car??


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 17 2008, 04:46 PM~12182068
> *did they total your car??
> *



wtf???
what happened
did rick lean on it? :dunno: 



























no for real what happened :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 17 2008, 03:49 PM~12182098
> *wtf???
> what happened
> did rick lean on it? :dunno:
> ...


He got rear ended 1/4s were creased,and broken light


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 17 2008, 02:26 PM~12180818
> *ey bro whats a good website to find the book value on a car.  is kbb.com the best one?
> *


that what i used when they totaled my truck,,,,


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 17 2008, 04:54 PM~12182141
> *He got rear ended 1/4s were creased,and broken light
> *


sux



sorry bout that mig


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27+Nov 17 2008, 04:49 PM~12182098-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what rick rearended Miggy ...???? :0  :barf: 








j/k


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

Alex, Lemark, Trini, Manuel BIG THANKS AGAIN FOR HELPING ME GET MY CAR TO KYLE AND AGAIN SORRY IF I MADE YALL MISS ANY PART OF THE DINNER.. SORRY I COULD'NT MAKE IT. WE'LL HAVE TO PARTY IT UP AGAIN IN HTOWN... :biggrin: ALLREADY... 

Alex, Lemark, Trini, Manuel = SOME REAL COOL VATOS... uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 17 2008, 02:43 PM~12180970
> *miggy when did you get this? looks player  are you going to the los mag show?
> *


nah thats the car Benny had Alex and them pick up for him in Killeen the other day.. its in Kyle now and will be at Los Magnificos.. i wont be there ill be in Odessa :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 17 2008, 04:46 PM~12182068
> *did they total your car??
> *



i dont think its gonna be totalled. the lady told me today that she doubts it will be. so ill prob be gettin a candy paint job after all .. if not then as long as its fixed iam coo wit that.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 17 2008, 05:28 PM~12183193
> *Alex, Lemark, Trini, Manuel BIG THANKS AGAIN FOR HELPING ME GET MY CAR TO KYLE AND AGAIN SORRY IF I MADE YALL MISS ANY PART OF THE DINNER.. SORRY I COULD'NT MAKE IT.  WE'LL HAVE TO PARTY IT UP AGAIN IN HTOWN...  :biggrin:  ALLREADY...
> 
> Alex, Lemark, Trini, Manuel  = SOME REAL COOL VATOS...  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


no problem, thats what homies are for


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 17 2008, 06:28 PM~12183193
> *Alex, Lemark, Trini, Manuel BIG THANKS AGAIN FOR HELPING ME GET MY CAR TO KYLE AND AGAIN SORRY IF I MADE YALL MISS ANY PART OF THE DINNER.. SORRY I COULD'NT MAKE IT.  WE'LL HAVE TO PARTY IT UP AGAIN IN HTOWN...  :biggrin:  ALLREADY...
> 
> Alex, Lemark, Trini, Manuel & Miggy but not Rick = SOME REAL COOL VATOS...  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *



fixed :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 17 2008, 07:35 PM~12184390
> *i dont think its gonna be totalled.  the lady told me today that she doubts it will be.  so ill prob be gettin a candy paint job after all .. if not then as long as its fixed iam coo wit that.
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 17 2008, 07:36 PM~12184408
> *fixed  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

WHATS UP people


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 17 2008, 09:09 PM~12185560
> *WHATS UP people
> *


my blood pressure :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 17 2008, 09:53 PM~12186074
> *my blood pressure :biggrin:
> *



U my blood sugar up


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

it was a joke tonto :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up bennnny? you ready for this weekend


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 17 2008, 11:55 PM~12186802
> *whats up bennnny? you ready for this weekend
> *


man i got alot of work to do still but I have friday off so I'ma take care of business then :thumbsup: .... plus I'ma get some sleep too cuz we gonna be driving at night and yall know I gets tired around 8:30 :uh: so I'ma have to stock up on the energy drinks... :around:


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 14 2008, 03:59 PM~12158381
> *be better if it was muchachas   but ur friends with Rick so thats between yall iam stayin out of this one  :biggrin:
> *


Dammn i got to get online more often to catch this........funny you got me on that one........note to self


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 18 2008, 01:32 PM~12191553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS NOT A SPORTS CAR :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

its official... the lincoln is a nomore :uh: so ill be in the looks for another ride. maybe another lincoln or a fleetwood or even a roadmaster or a le sabre. might stick to knock offs or just ride slab with big rims ..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 18 2008, 04:33 PM~12193229
> *its official... the lincoln is a nomore  :uh:  so ill be in the looks for another ride.  maybe another lincoln or a fleetwood or even a roadmaster or a le sabre.  might stick to knock offs or just ride slab with big rims ..
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up family. we ready for los mag show


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

here you go miggy

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cars-Trucks...A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WELL JUST WANTED TO SAY TO ALL KOP AND EVERY 1 ELS IN ATX THATS GOING TO LOS MAG.... SHOW GOOD LUCK AND BE SAFE ON THE ROAD AND IT ANY 1 IS GOING TO THE ODESSA SHOW HIT ME UP OR ILL C YALL THERE uffin: uffin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up psst


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

sups dog


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Nov 18 2008, 10:29 PM~12196886
> *sups dog
> *



chilling at work.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what up peeps


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

something to wake up to... :biggrin: :cheesy:  may yall have a happy day..


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

anyone interested in seeing the OU and TT game Saturday night ....????
we'll have to find some place to watch it in Htown....


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 19 2008, 06:33 AM~12199160
> *anyone interested in seeing the OU and TT game Saturday night ....????
> we'll have to find some place to watch it in Htown....
> *


A GOOD SPOT TO WATCH IT IS HOOTERS


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

HOOTERS HOOTERS YUM YUM YUM,
HOOTERS HOOTERS ON A GIRL THATS DUMB.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 19 2008, 07:33 AM~12199160
> *anyone interested in seeing the OU and TT game Saturday night ....????
> we'll have to find some place to watch it in Htown....
> *


u ready to see tech win?


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm pullin for OU.... :barf: MAKES ME SICK TOO...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 19 2008, 10:34 AM~12200265
> *I'm pullin for OU....  :barf:  MAKES ME SICK TOO...
> *


feel sorry for you. i will pulling for tech


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

OU WINS TEXAS GETS HAS A BETTER CHANCE TO GO TO THE BIG 12 CHAMPIONSHIP... :biggrin: 
TT WINS NO TEXAS !!!!! :angry:


----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

Whats up ATX?? Stoppin in to say I hope everyone is ready for Houston and you all be safe driving out there. :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 19 2008, 10:52 AM~12200391
> *OU WINS TEXAS GETS HAS A BETTER CHANCE TO GO TO THE BIG 12 CHAMPIONSHIP...  :biggrin:
> TT WINS NO TEXAS !!!!!  :angry:
> *


never said i was a texas fan


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Nov 19 2008, 12:24 PM~12200669
> *Whats up ATX?? Stoppin in to say I hope everyone is ready for Houston and you all be safe driving out there.  :biggrin:
> *


x2
u and pat be careful also


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 19 2008, 12:40 PM~12200789
> *never said i was a texas fan
> *


:twak: how bout now ? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 19 2008, 12:17 PM~12201146
> *:twak:      how bout now ?  :biggrin:
> *


hit him harder :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 19 2008, 12:17 PM~12201146
> *:twak:      how bout now ?  :biggrin:
> *



naw..


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 19 2008, 01:27 PM~12201227
> *naw..
> *


Texas has a cheerleader on their squad thats actually 15.. just no one knows ...















you a fan now? ive been a fan


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

thats funny !!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WELL I HATE TECH AND OU JUST GOING TO GO 4 OU SO TEXAS WILL HAVE A CHANCE


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

ford vs. chevy ... :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

just a lil sneaky peek of my sons bike new paint job









ur doing a damn good job show-bound keep up the good work c yall in odessa


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 19 2008, 11:03 PM~12207099
> *just a lil sneaky peek of my sons bike new paint job
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 19 2008, 11:03 PM~12207099
> *just a lil sneaky peek of my sons bike new paint job
> 
> 
> ...


what happen to ''don't show anyone'' :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 19 2008, 10:16 PM~12207268
> *what happen to ''don't show anyone'' :biggrin:
> *


lol just couldnt keep it a secret any more but like i said just a lil sneek peek


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 20 2008, 12:03 AM~12207099
> *just a lil sneaky peek of my sons bike new paint job
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

SO HEY GUYS AND GALS WHATS THE PLANS FOR THE TRIP FOR TOMMORROW NIGHT ?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 20 2008, 09:53 AM~12209520
> *SO HEY GUYS AND GALS WHATS THE PLANS FOR THE TRIP  FOR TOMMORROW NIGHT ?
> 
> *


meet at my house, roll out at 10p.m.. hwy 71 to I10 to 610 loop to kirby ln.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

10 = 12 ? :biggrin:
let me know if you gonna need any help loading the car....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 20 2008, 10:40 AM~12209859
> *10 = 12 ?    :biggrin:
> let me know if you gonna need any help loading the car....
> *


i hope not, we got it thanx though :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 20 2008, 07:58 AM~12208825
> *A couple of quick notes....
> Due to the huge number of pre-reg entries, there will be 2 seperate lines (1 for pre-reg and 1 for non-pre-reg).  Pre-reg spaces will be saved until 2pm.  At 2pm, any remaining spaces will be filled.  (I'm guessing about 100 - 150 non-pre-reg will get in).  There is no substitution on pre-reg and if your ride isn't there, you get 1 pass.
> 
> ...


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Do any of you know a good body man? I need some one to redo some bad body work done on my caddy. Driver side rear quarter panel and passenger side door. The damage is not that bad just need the dents pulled and body back to perfection.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Nov 20 2008, 11:32 AM~12210263
> *Do any of you know a good body man?  I need some one to redo some bad body work done on my caddy. Driver side rear quarter panel and passenger side door. The damage is not that bad just need the dents pulled and body back to perfection.
> *


there is only 1 I recommend and that's Joe aka Phatt boy. i have seen his work, like new :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Nov 20 2008, 11:32 AM~12210263
> *Do any of you know a good body man?  I need some one to redo some bad body work done on my caddy. Driver side rear quarter panel and passenger side door. The damage is not that bad just need the dents pulled and body back to perfection.
> *


Does your daughter play Volleyball in Kyle?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up people


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 20 2008, 03:20 PM~12211648
> *whats up people
> *


MAN TOMMORROW GONNA BE WORKING HARD ON THE CAR BEFORE WE LEAVE TOMMORROW NIGHT... :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

got a ? for yall..

ok i talked to a laywer today and also my lean holder and they advise me that if the ins wants to total the car, i have the right to refuse that and they'll have to write me out a check to pay for the damages and ill continue to make payments on the car. only difference is ill have to apply for a salvage title. does anyone know if this is true or have ever heard of that?? 

that'll be nice if its true and i wont have to give up my car and still have it repaired. i can care less wha kind of title it has.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

well i do know if the say the ins say that car is total and u can buy the car back from the ins but they wont let u put ins back on it


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

IDK :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 20 2008, 06:58 PM~12213463
> *got a ? for yall..
> 
> ok i talked to a laywer today and also my lean holder and they advise me that if the ins wants to total the car, i have the right to refuse that and they'll have to write me out a check to pay for the damages and ill continue to make payments on the car.  only difference is ill have to apply for a salvage title.  does anyone know if this is true or have ever heard of that??
> ...



it's true....you can keep ur car and the only bad thing bout a salvage title it's hard 2 get any type of money 4 it....if u were 2 sell it later, but if u plan on keeping it 4 a while u get ur car and some $$$ 2 put in 2 it....but i would chk w/ a body man 2 see how bad the damage truly is if ur gonna put hydro's in it u *NEED* to wrap ur frame hope this helps...rob use 2 wrk 4 progressive


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Nov 20 2008, 01:52 PM~12211452
> *Does your daughter play Volleyball in Kyle?
> *


i dont have a daughter


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up family


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 20 2008, 09:10 PM~12214683
> *
> it's true....you can keep ur car and the only bad thing bout a salvage title it's hard 2 get any type of money 4 it....if u were 2 sell it later, but if u plan on keeping it 4 a while u get ur car and some $$$ 2 put in 2 it....but i would chk w/ a body man 2 see how bad the damage truly is if ur gonna put hydro's in it u NEED to wrap ur frame hope this helps...rob use 2 wrk 4 progressive
> *



ight thanks. i really dont plan on selling it anytime soon if i get to keep it. but i was just suprised to hear that yesterday when the lawyer told me that cuz ive never heard of that b4. i heard they can total it and you have the option of buying it back but he told me i wouldnt even have to worry about that. just if i wanted to keep the car, just refuse to have it totalled and they will still have to write me a check to get it fixed and ill have to apply for that title. i hope this works out cuz i really dont feel like starting all over again


----------



## PHAT BOY (Jul 14, 2008)

the answer to the total car deal, if thay total the car and u own it all ready u have a clean title. but if u owe on it the lein holder will get there bread first. then u will get a salvage title and thay always deduct the deductible first


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

any 1 know what is the best and safest way to clean gold platting


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHAT BOY_@Nov 21 2008, 08:47 AM~12219543
> *the answer to the total car deal, if thay total the car and u own it all ready u have a clean title. but if u owe on it the lein holder will get there bread first. then u will get a salvage title and thay always deduct the deductible first
> *


 :0 Joe's 1st post!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

whats up alex? getting ready for houston?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHAT BOY_@Nov 21 2008, 09:47 AM~12219543
> *the answer to the total car deal, if thay total the car and u own it all ready u have a clean title. but if u owe on it the lein holder will get there bread first. then u will get a salvage title and thay always deduct the deductible first
> *


but ill still get to keep the car right?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64+Nov 21 2008, 01:47 PM~12221909-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes to both


----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 21 2008, 04:57 AM~12218999
> *ight thanks.  i really dont plan on selling it anytime soon if i get to keep it.  but i was just suprised to hear that yesterday when the lawyer told me that cuz ive never heard of that b4.  i heard they can total it and you have the option of buying it back but he told me i wouldnt even have to worry about that.  just if i wanted to keep the car, just refuse to have it totalled and they will still have to write me a check to get it fixed and ill have to apply for that title.  i hope this works out cuz i really dont feel like starting all over again
> *



Hope what we talked about makes you feel better like I said if you need anythng else just call me, I can get you the forms you need too..

See everyone in Houston...you all be safe and warm driving out there. :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Nov 21 2008, 03:45 PM~12222327
> *Hope what we talked about makes you feel better like I said if you need anythng else just call me, I can get you the forms you need too..
> 
> See everyone in Houston...you all be safe and warm driving out there.  :biggrin:
> *


yep yep u helped me out alot  thanks for everything. let me know how everything went when yall get back. good luck to all the gente from ATX thats goin to go rep up in Htown... hopefully my car will be ready for the toys4tots shows coming up next month


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 20 2008, 07:58 PM~12214557
> *IDK :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


whats idk :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

regulators........ mount up... :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 21 2008, 06:34 PM~12224262
> *whats idk  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



*I* *D*ont *K*now what that means


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 21 2008, 09:40 PM~12225752
> *I Dont Know what that means
> *


me either thats why im askin


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

bump


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 22 2008, 12:18 PM~12229221
> *hump
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

what up hope all made it back ok


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 24 2008, 02:22 AM~12240298
> *what up hope all made it back ok
> *


x2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27+Nov 24 2008, 01:22 AM~12240298-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WE DID ,JUST TIRED :420: :420:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up family


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

We did real good guys:
Squid~1st/crystale globe
Lamark~1st/2ndbike champ
Rick~1st/1st street champ& $1000
alex~1st/torres award/1st full champ & $1000


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

does anyone know were i can get a battery rack made at ? any hydro shops here in ATX ?


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Nov 20 2008, 08:46 PM~12215112
> *i dont have a daughter
> *


I thought you were someone else then , my mistake.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Congrats to all who placed in Houston!!! 


CONGRATS ALEX FOR THE BIG WIN!!!!


----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

Congrats to KOP, yall did it big this year. Hope everyone made it home safe and have gotten some rest today.


Congratulations KOP!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife+Nov 24 2008, 03:05 PM~12244125-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you for your support :biggrin:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

CONGRATS ALEX ON YOUR WINS!! YOUR CAR HAS COME A LONG WAY!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Nov 24 2008, 09:48 PM~12248422
> *CONGRATS ALEX ON YOUR WINS!! YOUR CAR HAS COME A LONG WAY!!
> *


and im not done yet :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

POST BENNYS DISPLAY BOARD


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 24 2008, 11:05 AM~12242124
> *We did real good guys:
> Squid~1st/crystale globe
> Lamark~1st/2ndbike champ
> ...


congrats to all glad every one made it back alright :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 24 2008, 10:02 PM~12248581
> *POST BENNYS DISPLAY BOARD
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

this 1 is clean


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 24 2008, 09:23 PM~12248867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*WHO'S 58 RAG ?? HEARD SHORTY HAS ONE........*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Nov 20 2008, 12:20 PM~12210658-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 24 2008, 11:07 PM~12249618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good rocky :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

i met kk he is a real cool homie he helped us out
and we helped him out that is a hevy ass truck took 
like 6 of us to push it inside the trailer








all on lamark j/k


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 24 2008, 11:12 PM~12249689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

i love this car its even more badass in person


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 24 2008, 10:12 PM~12249689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*nice purse* :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 24 2008, 10:12 PM~12249683
> *looking good rocky :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie i wish i could have been there to show some support congrates homie on the big win hope yall can come and make it up here next year


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 24 2008, 10:20 PM~12249825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats fu&%ed UP lol but funny :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

my dad postin with the new money maker


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 24 2008, 10:29 PM~12249982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice who made those 4 yall


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 24 2008, 11:25 PM~12249911
> *my dad postin with the new money maker
> 
> 
> ...


check out pops...... play on playa :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 24 2008, 11:31 PM~12250010
> *nice who made those 4 yall
> *


a guy at the lamar flea market


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

what i like about odessa car show is that there are still alot of lowriders over here on 14/13 not 2 many dubs or donks out this way no disrespect to ppl who roll on them


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

damn its early :420:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

damn yall had to call me out on that 1 pic... 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
its all good... 
I was looking at the confetti on the carpet thinking damn someones gonna have to clean all that...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 25 2008, 07:08 AM~12251770
> *damn yall had to call me out on that 1 pic...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> its all good...
> ...


sure you were.......''it is what it is'' :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 25 2008, 07:08 AM~12251770
> *damn yall had to call me out on that 1 pic...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> its all good...
> ...


here you go Benny :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

WHAT A SHOWOFF


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

any one know anybody getting rid of some cutlass tail lights i need to get the Drivers side one


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 25 2008, 10:20 AM~12252728
> *WHAT A SHOWOFF
> *




damn you got to work fast


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

thanks for da lunch... :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 25 2008, 12:34 PM~12253981
> *thanks for da lunch... :biggrin:
> *



your welcome


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS+Nov 25 2008, 12:34 PM~12253981-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya couldn't invite :angry: ...... :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

congradulations to the whole KOP fam for holdin it down in Htown.. :thumbsup: 

them 1st place Class thophies are fuckin bad ass .. 

got some good news today also.. looks like iam not out the game just yet. iam gonna be keepin my car, gettin it fixed n all that good stuff. i been all pissed off for the past couple of weeks but iam in a good mood today :biggrin: and i see Benny starring at that ass and its not Rick's this time :0


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:twak:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 25 2008, 04:47 PM~12256103
> *:twak:
> *


x52


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

nice


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 25 2008, 08:55 PM~12257794
> *nice
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass 61 nice color combo!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 25 2008, 09:10 PM~12258785
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 25 2008, 09:10 PM~12258785
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wish i had one


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 25 2008, 09:14 PM~12258844
> *wish i had one
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 25 2008, 10:12 PM~12258803
> *nice...
> *


are you lookin at Benny's myspace again? :uh: :biggrin: 

jk homie.. congrads on your award. they're real clean. so who got 3rd in street custom?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

i have some 24" rims 6 lugs that i want to trade with tires no more then 3000 miles on tires they come off a 99chey sub... if any 1 has any 5 lug 24 or any thing els the want to offer hit me up


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 25 2008, 10:58 PM~12259447
> *are you lookin at Benny's myspace again?  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> jk homie.. congrads on your award.  they're real clean.  so who got 3rd in street custom?
> *


me :banghead: but then again I'm just glad I placed


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 25 2008, 09:10 PM~12258785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats well deserved! :biggrin: 


Oh and you too BIG DAWG! :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Nov 26 2008, 07:59 AM~12262200
> *Congrats well deserved! :biggrin:
> Oh and you too BIG DAWG! :0
> *


for what, u didn't do anything :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

next stop :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

badd ass pic cuz


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jtap20_@Nov 26 2008, 11:26 AM~12263804
> *badd ass pic cuz
> *


i know :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

I JUST WANNA SAY CONGRATS 2 ALL WHO PLACED AT THE SHOW, AND 2 ALL WHO FOLLOWED THE TOUR, IT WAS NICE SEEIN YOU GUYS OUT THERE ON THE TOUR, AND I JUST WANNA SAY YALL HAVE MY RESPECT, NO MATTER WHAT, YALL HELD IT DOWN 4 YALLS CLUB, AND REPPED WELL...IM GLAD 2 SEE MORE CENTRAL TEXAS RIDES OUT THERE...CONGRATS 2 ALEX, YOU DID MORE THAN SOME PEOPLE TO BE ABLE 2 BE OUT THERE, AND FOR THAT YOU HAVE MY PERSONAL RESPECT, AND ALSO THE RESPECT FROM THE WHOLE WEGO STAFF...CONGRATS 2 RICK, LAMARK, ROLANDO FOR YALLS AWARDS, IM GLAD YALL DID WHAT YALL HAD 2 IN ORDER 2 FOLLOW THE TOUR, MUCH RESPECT...CONGRATS 2 ELIGH, EVEN THOUGH IT TOOK A WHILE 2 COME BACK OUT, YOU DID...AND CONGRATS 2 BENNY, I KNOW YOU WAS GOIN FOR THAT AWARD, BUT WASNT ABLE 2 GET IT THIS YEAR, BUT CONGRATS HOMIE, CAUSE NO MATTER WHAT I SAW THAT FIRME TIEMPO PLAQUE AT A LOT OF SHOWS, AND YOU REPPED VERY WELL..MUCH RESPECT 2 ALL

RAYMOND LARA
CENTRAL TEXAS LOWRIDER COUNCIL
CENTRAL TEXAS WEGO REPRESENTATIVE


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 26 2008, 11:39 AM~12263926
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I HAVE ONE MORE 4 YOU :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 26 2008, 11:42 AM~12263962
> *I HAVE ONE MORE 4 YOU  :0 :biggrin:
> *


What do you mean????


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 26 2008, 12:53 PM~12264047
> *What do you mean????
> *


hes gonna pose in a thong next to the plaque 4 ya..... :0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 26 2008, 10:05 AM~12262998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i am down


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 26 2008, 11:53 AM~12264047
> *What do you mean????
> *



sorry, pm got full...cleared now... :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 26 2008, 08:29 AM~12262068
> *me  :banghead:  but then again I'm just glad I placed
> *


awreadyyy so you got one of thoses crystal throphies right? i was gonna say crystal balls but someone on here would make a **** joke bout that so thats why i didnt say it :uh:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 26 2008, 12:59 PM~12264112
> *hes gonna pose in a thong next to the plaque 4 ya..... :0
> *


lol and i seen it.. its pink i was there when he bought it


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving to all the Cen Tex area car clubs from my fam to yours and i know we all love big titties so here ya go fellaz


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 26 2008, 12:28 PM~12264425
> *i am down
> *


YOU DOING LATIN ROLLERS SAT.??


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 26 2008, 02:44 PM~12265741
> *YOU DOING LATIN ROLLERS SAT.??
> *


yes i am. are you


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 26 2008, 04:05 PM~12266454
> *yes i am. are you
> *


yes


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 26 2008, 04:20 PM~12266585
> *yes
> *



cool did you want to meet up there or at your house


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 26 2008, 05:28 PM~12266677
> *cool did you want to meet up there or at Bennys house
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 26 2008, 04:30 PM~12266706
> *:0  :0  :0
> *



damn miggy. whats up with all the gay stuff? dog its cool just come out the closet. 

we will respect your way of life.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 26 2008, 05:57 PM~12266935
> *damn miggy. whats up with all the gay stuff? dog its cool just come out the closet.
> 
> we will respect your way of life.
> *


lol hell nah u know me better then that.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*TTT FOR AUSTIN'S #1 CLUB*


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

Happy thanksgiving yall


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 27 2008, 01:23 AM~12271417
> *TTT FOR AUSTIN'S #1 CLUB
> *


I 2ND THAT! :biggrin:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving to all


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

and the best of all the man whos girl said smack with the confetti :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

nice videos :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 27 2008, 11:44 AM~12274605
> *and the best of all the man whos girl said smack with the confetti  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> *


damn


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 27 2008, 12:23 AM~12271417
> *TTT FOR AUSTIN'S #1 CLUB
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 27 2008, 12:44 PM~12274605
> *and the best of all the man whos girl said smack with the confetti  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 26 2008, 11:41 AM~12263947
> *I JUST WANNA SAY CONGRATS 2 ALL WHO PLACED AT THE SHOW, AND 2 ALL WHO FOLLOWED THE TOUR, IT WAS NICE SEEIN YOU GUYS OUT THERE ON THE TOUR, AND I JUST WANNA SAY YALL HAVE MY RESPECT, NO MATTER WHAT, YALL HELD IT DOWN 4 YALLS CLUB, AND REPPED WELL...IM GLAD 2 SEE MORE CENTRAL TEXAS RIDES OUT THERE...CONGRATS 2 ALEX, YOU DID MORE THAN SOME PEOPLE TO BE ABLE 2 BE OUT THERE, AND FOR THAT YOU HAVE MY PERSONAL RESPECT, AND ALSO THE RESPECT FROM THE WHOLE WEGO STAFF...CONGRATS 2 RICK, LAMARK, ROLANDO FOR  YALLS AWARDS, IM GLAD YALL DID WHAT YALL HAD 2 IN ORDER 2 FOLLOW THE TOUR, MUCH RESPECT...CONGRATS 2 ELIGH, EVEN THOUGH IT TOOK A WHILE 2 COME BACK OUT, YOU DID...AND CONGRATS 2 BENNY, I KNOW YOU WAS GOIN FOR THAT AWARD, BUT WASNT ABLE 2 GET IT THIS YEAR, BUT CONGRATS HOMIE, CAUSE NO MATTER WHAT I SAW THAT FIRME TIEMPO PLAQUE AT A LOT OF SHOWS, AND YOU REPPED VERY WELL..MUCH RESPECT 2 ALL
> 
> RAYMOND LARA
> ...


Thankx Tito!
And yea it took me a while but i came back!
And came back with a lil extra! And trust and believe im coming for that
tour champ. next year! ill be at every show next year! And iv already started to tear my car apart,and trust and believe its gona look diffrent and much better then 08!

SO GET READY FA YA BOI FATASS AND HIS LINCOLN IN 09!!!!!!
SHOW ME MY OPPONANT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

My Lincoln! Got tha back done and doing the front and side to side oh yea and 3wheel by 09!!!!! Its got 10z in the back but moving up to 12z! and 8z in the front!!!
So watch out fa my car in 09!!!

Oh yea and it was not lifted all the way in this pic! It goes a lot higher!!! :biggrin: 









Larrys Street Bike! Just Started working on it!
But its coming out big in the 09!!!
So get ready for it!!!!

SHOW US OUR OPPONANTS!!!!!! :biggrin: 

JUST KIDDIN!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Nov 28 2008, 11:31 AM~12281572
> *Thankx Tito!
> And yea it took me a while but i came back!
> And came back with a lil extra! And trust and believe im coming for that
> ...











*IT WILL BE READY IN 2 WEEKS...........*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Nov 28 2008, 01:53 PM~12282031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Nov 28 2008, 01:31 PM~12281572
> *Thankx Tito!
> And yea it took me a while but i came back!
> And came back with a lil extra! And trust and believe im coming for that
> ...


wha did u place at magnificos?


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Nov 28 2008, 02:53 PM~12282031
> *
> 
> 
> ...










DAM!!!SHOW US A SNEEK-PEEK OF WHATS IN DA TRUNK!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Nov 28 2008, 07:11 PM~12284179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DONT HAVE PICS OF THE SET-UP BUT THERE'S 3 PUMPS 12 BATTERIES IN THERE !! FRONT,BACK AND REAR CORNER'S....... * :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

wat up KNIGHTS


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 28 2008, 10:44 PM~12285405
> *wat up KNIGHTS
> *


whats up


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

good luck to everyone going to the Latin Rollerz show today...

not sure yet but i mite head up that way just to chill n check it out unless its still raining cuz its raining over here right now.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 29 2008, 08:51 AM~12286976
> *good luck to everyone going to the Latin Rollerz show today...
> 
> not sure yet but i mite head up that way just to chill n check it out unless its still raining cuz its raining over here right now.
> *


 :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 29 2008, 09:51 AM~12287097
> *:0
> *


yea bro its at the same place where they had the last one at antonios.. iam sure Alex and Rick know bout it. hows the weather over there though cuz its still wet over here. id hate to make that drive for nothing but i got chucky's number so ill hit him up and make sure its still on.. its scheduled for 12-6 today


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 29 2008, 11:54 AM~12287586
> *yea bro its at the same place where they had the last one at antonios.. iam sure Alex and Rick know bout it.  hows the weather over there though cuz its still wet over here.  id hate to make that drive for nothing but i got chucky's number so ill hit him up and make sure its still on.. its scheduled for 12-6 today
> *


cold and wet :uh:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

todays latin rollerz show...cold and wet


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Check this out. I dont hink SPM is getting out any time soon.

http://www.kvue.com/news/top/stories/11280...w.1520e9d2.html


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 29 2008, 08:27 PM~12290601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man it was cold to the bone hno: hno: hno:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

what did their throphies look like yesterday? were they the same as last time or did they change em up? wish i couldve been out there with yall. just workin on this motorcycle now


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Nov 28 2008, 01:53 PM~12282031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


already thats whats up homie!!!
you will be in 90z luxury and im in 80z luxury... so yea...
but Ill be waiting for you at the Toys For Tots Show In Waco,Tx!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 28 2008, 07:11 PM~12283724
> *wha did u place at magnificos?
> *


3ed place on the tour standings...
Only cause i fell off....
But my car club is helping me out to the fullest 
to get my car back out in shows and hooking my 
car up wit switchs!!! :biggrin: 
But im coming for that champ. next year!!! :biggrin: 
lol
What chu been up to miggy???
ill see you at the show on the 13th in waco!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Nov 30 2008, 08:25 PM~12297162
> *3ed place on the tour standings...
> Only cause i fell off....
> But my car club is helping me out to the fullest
> ...


and still can't go over 55mph....nice ''help'' :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 29 2008, 08:27 PM~12290601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


rob whats up? Were tha pics of my car?
It was parked right next to alexs!
lol :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 30 2008, 08:41 PM~12297309
> *and still can't go over 55mph....nice ''help'' :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I CRUZ homie!!!
Not No SPEED RACER LIKE YOU!!!
And my cars old like yourz so i dont like to dog it out by doing 80mph...
But it was funny...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Nov 30 2008, 09:43 PM~12297329
> *rob whats up? Were tha pics of my car?
> It was parked right next to alexs!
> lol :biggrin:
> ...



i posted up the KNIGHTS on a knights topic....let me look at the other pix i have and i will post on the miracles topic


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 30 2008, 08:51 PM~12297409
> *i posted up the KNIGHTS on a knights topic....let me look at the other pix i have and i will post on the miracles topic
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
IGHT THATS WHATS UPDAWG...... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Nov 30 2008, 08:46 PM~12297365
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I CRUZ homie!!!
> Not No SPEED RACER LIKE YOU!!!
> ...


Its a chevy,can't help it :biggrin: 
i can cruz & fly
its older then yours n u still can't hang
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 30 2008, 08:51 PM~12297409
> *i posted up the KNIGHTS on a knights topic....let me look at the other pix i have and i will post on the miracles topic
> *


have to go back 3 or 5 pages


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

*TTT FOR AUSTIN'S #1 CLUB*


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

no more time 4 bullshit the roast of cheech and chong is on


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 30 2008, 08:58 PM~12297501
> *TTT FOR AUSTIN'S #1 CLUB
> *


aint that the truth :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 30 2008, 08:59 PM~12297514
> *no more time 4 bullshit the roast of cheech and chong is on
> *


b back n 1hr :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Nov 30 2008, 07:19 PM~12297101
> *already thats whats up homie!!!
> you will be in 90z luxury and im in 80z luxury... so yea...
> but Ill be waiting for you at the Toys For Tots Show In Waco,Tx!!! :biggrin:
> ...


*WHEN IS THE TOYS FOR TOTS SHOW ??*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*ANYTHING GOING ON IN AUSTIN FOR THE MONTH OF DECEMBER ??
GETTING MY RIDE BACK THIS WEEKEND COMING UP, IM READY TO RIDE.... *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Nov 30 2008, 09:48 PM~12298071
> *WHEN IS THE TOYS FOR TOTS SHOW ??
> *


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 26 2008, 10:05 AM~12262998
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Its going to be out in the country off 123. Try to google that address on the flyer. Google maps shows it out in the middle of an empty lot. Dont get stuck in the mud. 

check it out I may be wrong. :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Nov 30 2008, 09:25 PM~12297162
> *3ed place on the tour standings...
> Only cause i fell off....
> But my car club is helping me out to the fullest
> ...


yea i seen u got 3rd in the standings but did u place at the show? and i dont know if my car will be fixed by the 13th cuz it got wrecked. just waiting on the ins. people n they takin forever. but either way more then likely ill still be up there


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 30 2008, 09:51 PM~12297409
> *i posted up the KNIGHTS on a knights topic....let me look at the other pix i have and i will post on the miracles topic
> *


they have one of thoses :0 :0 :0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

let me catch up


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 30 2008, 09:40 PM~12298683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS+Nov 30 2008, 08:43 PM~12297329-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there it is :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

Rob looks like he's gonna kick someones ass for taking his pic..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 1 2008, 09:35 AM~12300833
> *Rob looks like he's gonna kick someones ass for taking his pic..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

porky helped out a mexican. shit sounds good. 



















thanks porky. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 1 2008, 09:51 AM~12300930
> *porky helped out a mexican. shit sounds good.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good rick.....better than the back seat :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 1 2008, 10:19 AM~12301042
> *looks good rick.....better than the back seat :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

its lookin good holmes keep up the good work.... So thats what winning the tour will buy you huh ?.. :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 1 2008, 10:19 AM~12301042
> *looks good rick.....better than the back seat :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Nov 30 2008, 08:56 PM~12297477-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  now dont blow them out in the first week again :0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 1 2008, 10:46 AM~12301224
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> now dont blow them out in the first week again :0
> *


yea, what he said :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what up Nico??


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 1 2008, 01:54 PM~12302626
> *what up Nico??
> *



x2


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

waz good everybody?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

CHILLEN


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

LITERALLY ITS FRIO OUTSIDE.... BUT NOT AS COLD AS IT WAS ON I-10 IN HTOWN WITH THE A/C BLOWIN ON MAX AND THE WINDOWS DOWN DOING 100 MPH... :uh: NEVER AGAIN GOING TO INVEST IN A SIPHON I BET I COULD HAVE MADE SOME $$$ THAT DAY WITH ONE...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 1 2008, 10:51 AM~12300930
> *porky helped out a mexican. shit sounds good.
> 
> 
> ...



niceeeeeee :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 1 2008, 04:52 PM~12303556
> *LITERALLY ITS FRIO OUTSIDE....  BUT NOT AS COLD AS IT WAS ON I-10 IN HTOWN WITH THE A/C BLOWIN ON MAX AND THE WINDOWS DOWN DOING 100 MPH...  :uh:  NEVER AGAIN GOING TO INVEST IN A SIPHON I BET I COULD HAVE MADE SOME $$$ THAT DAY WITH ONE...
> *


whats wrong with going 100mph .. i kinda got use to that after following Tito everywhere.. even got the speeding tickets in georgetown to prove it lol .. i just cant stand driving slow :uh: too bad my shit cuts off at 107 :angry:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Nov 30 2008, 09:19 PM~12297101
> *already thats whats up homie!!!
> you will be in 90z luxury and im in 80z luxury... so yea...
> but Ill be waiting for you at the Toys For Tots Show In Waco,Tx!!! :biggrin:
> ...



iam in 90s street luxury too but they always put us together as most of the shows so i dont think it really makes a diff if ur in 80s or 90s  sometimes i was in the same class with Miklo and Josh too so its all good


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 1 2008, 03:52 PM~12303556
> *LITERALLY ITS FRIO OUTSIDE....  BUT NOT AS COLD AS IT WAS ON I-10 IN HTOWN WITH THE A/C BLOWIN ON MAX AND THE WINDOWS DOWN DOING 100 MPH...  :uh:  NEVER AGAIN GOING TO INVEST IN A SIPHON I BET I COULD HAVE MADE SOME $$$ THAT DAY WITH ONE...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 1 2008, 05:35 PM~12303959
> *whats wrong with going 100mph .. i kinda got use to that after following Tito everywhere.. even got the speeding tickets in georgetown to prove it lol .. i just cant stand driving slow  :uh:  too bad my shit cuts off at 107  :angry:
> *


WINDOWS DOWN, A/C BLOWIN, AROUND 39° OUTSIDE, TRYING TO BURN GAS ON I-10 BEFORE HTOWN SHOW... 100MPH WAS COLD AS ICELAND....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 1 2008, 04:48 PM~12304127
> *WINDOWS DOWN, A/C BLOWIN, AROUND 39° OUTSIDE, TRYING TO BURN GAS ON I-10 BEFORE HTOWN SHOW...  100MPH WAS COLD AS ICELAND....
> *


1/4 tank or less :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up family


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 1 2008, 05:48 PM~12304127
> *WINDOWS DOWN, A/C BLOWIN, AROUND 39° OUTSIDE, TRYING TO BURN GAS ON I-10 BEFORE HTOWN SHOW...  100MPH WAS COLD AS ICELAND....
> *


u filled up b4 u went to Htown? :banghead: thats whats bad about inside shows. i remember at the Estrella show people had their cars oustide running just to kill gas.. some cars even died at the entrance cuz they ran out of gas and people had to push them inside. i always tell em my gas meter doesnt work


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 1 2008, 06:26 PM~12304594
> *whats up family
> *


what you got pushin them 15s? i got a ported box and i always wondered whats better a ported box or a sealed box.


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Nov 30 2008, 09:48 PM~12298071
> *WHEN IS THE TOYS FOR TOTS SHOW ??
> *


its dec.13th homie!
You gona go out there???


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 1 2008, 05:44 AM~12300220
> *yea i seen u got 3rd in the standings but did u place at the show? and i dont know if my car will be fixed by the 13th cuz it got wrecked.  just waiting on the ins. people n they takin forever.  but either way more then likely ill still be up there
> *


already homie thats whats up...
Just keep ya head up,and it will all fall in place and you will be back out in no time...
Just check me out i was out for bout two months,then came back...
And i did not place... and it was weird cause i have always placed on every wego show iv done this year...
but we did not move in with everyone on sat. we moved in on sunday at 7am...
and was jud. on sunday not sat with everyone else... so i dunno...
but its all good i aint triping... im just gona come at them harder next year!!! naw i mean homie?
See you in Waco on the 13th miggy!!!


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 1 2008, 09:27 AM~12300798
> *there it is :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ONE FOR THA HATTERZ!!!! :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Just Kiddin Alex!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Dec 1 2008, 07:11 PM~12306246
> *its dec.13th homie!
> You gona go out there???
> *


*I MIGHT..*


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 1 2008, 10:19 AM~12301042
> *looks good rick.....better than the back seat :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Another For tha Haterz!!!
Man Im A Popular!!! :biggrin: 
SEEMS LIKE IM THA TALK OF THA TOWN!!!! :cheesy: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Dec 1 2008, 08:21 PM~12306362
> *I MIGHT..
> *


coo well if ya go hit me up dawg tha names fatass well eligh 
but everyone calls me fatass!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Dec 1 2008, 07:26 PM~12306416
> *coo well if ya go hit me up dawg tha names fatass well eligh
> but everyone calls me fatass!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 1 2008, 06:25 AM~12300259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn everyone was posted up around my ride and facing it!!!
Must love looking at it!!! and talking about it all day!!! :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Dec 1 2008, 09:00 PM~12306761
> *damn everyone was posted up around my ride and facing it!!!
> Must love looking at it!!! and talking about it all day!!! :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


and it wasn't all good :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Dec 1 2008, 08:11 PM~12306246
> *its dec.13th homie!
> You gona go out there???
> *


are you leaving on the 12th??


















so you can get there in time :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 1 2008, 09:25 PM~12307067
> *are you leaving on the 12th??
> so you can get there in time :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



damn :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Dec 1 2008, 08:19 PM~12306334
> *ONE FOR THA HATTERZ!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


im not hatting, just figuer you would move foward and not ass backwards.
do it right the 1st time.....don't rush it
tranny fluid in a pump is a no no :nono: :nono: 
hope that helps you


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 1 2008, 10:40 PM~12307315
> *im not hatting, just figuer you would move foward and not ass backwards.
> do it right the 1st time.....don't rush it
> tranny fluid in a pump is a no no :nono:  :nono:
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 1 2008, 10:28 PM~12307109
> *damn :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 1 2008, 08:40 PM~12307315
> *im not hatting, just figuer you would move foward and not ass backwards.
> do it right the 1st time.....don't rush it
> tranny fluid in a pump is a no no :nono:  :nono:
> ...


 :0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up people


----------



## KING*85* (Jul 8, 2008)

SAY ANYBODY KNOW THAT KING*OF*ATX? IS HE FROM G-TOWN OR SELL C.D.S


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*85*_@Dec 2 2008, 12:22 AM~12308711
> *SAY ANYBODY KNOW THAT    KING*OF*ATX? IS HE FROM G-TOWN OR SELL C.D.S
> *


not from g-town


----------



## KING*85* (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Dec 2 2008, 12:33 AM~12308819
> *not from g-town
> *


U SURE ? IS HIS NAME ELIGH


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*85*_@Dec 2 2008, 12:47 AM~12308977
> *U SURE ? IS HIS NAME ELIGH
> *


:nono: :nono:


----------



## KING*85* (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Dec 2 2008, 12:54 AM~12309051
> *:nono: :nono:
> *


OH OK MY BAD JUST LOOKING 4 A HOMIE THATS ALL


----------



## KING*85* (Jul 8, 2008)

GOT IT MIXED UP. SORRY BOUT THAT uffin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

What up Beto & Squid??


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*85*_@Dec 2 2008, 12:59 AM~12309108
> *GOT IT MIXED UP. SORRY BOUT THAT uffin:
> *


it's all good


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

well guys going to bed tlk to ya'll laters KNIGHT


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 2 2008, 12:12 AM~12309226
> *What up Beto & Squid??
> *


what up alex doing alright hay i got me a 95 flettwood dark green looking for some 14x6 wheels


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Dec 2 2008, 12:29 AM~12309403
> *what up alex doing alright hay i got me a 95 flettwood dark green looking for some 14x6 wheels
> *


Hell yea....lamark will be jealous :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Dec 2 2008, 12:29 AM~12309403
> *what up alex doing alright hay i got me a 95 flettwood dark green looking for some 14x6 wheels
> *


still love that green don't ya :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Dec 2 2008, 12:22 AM~12309330
> *well guys going to bed tlk to ya'll laters KNIGHT
> *


good*KNIGHT*


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 2 2008, 12:33 AM~12309452
> *still love that green don't ya :biggrin:
> *


yea it did me good before


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Dec 2 2008, 12:57 AM~12309625
> *yea it did me good before
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 1 2008, 10:51 AM~12300930
> *porky helped out a mexican. shit sounds good.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 2 2008, 01:31 AM~12309427
> *Hell yea....lamark will be jealous :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: Congrats Beto. 
i'll have another b4 the end of 09 :biggrin: but for now :0 :worship:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Dec 2 2008, 01:29 AM~12309403
> *what up alex doing alright hay i got me a 95 flettwood dark green looking for some 14x6 wheels
> *



BAD ASS!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Dec 2 2008, 12:29 AM~12309403
> *what up alex doing alright hay i got me a 95 flettwood dark green looking for some 14x6 wheels
> *


Pics???????????


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*85*_@Dec 1 2008, 10:59 PM~12309108
> *GOT IT MIXED UP. SORRY BOUT THAT uffin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Dec 1 2008, 11:29 PM~12309403
> *what up alex doing alright hay i got me a 95 flettwood dark green looking for some 14x6 wheels
> *


*GO WITH 14X7 JUST CUT THE TABS OFF OF THE SKIRTS AND TUCK IN THE HANDLES THAT HOLD THE SKIRTS ON . THE ONLY THING WRONG IS IF YOUR GOING WITH A SMALL 14 LIKE A 175.75.14 OR 175.70.14 THERE HARD TO FIND.....*


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 2 2008, 10:05 AM~12310825
> *Pics???????????
> *


X2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Dec 2 2008, 09:15 AM~12310875
> *GO WITH 14X7 JUST CUT THE TABS OFF OF THE SKIRTS AND TUCK IN THE HANDLES THAT HOLD THE SKIRTS ON . THE ONLY THING WRONG IS IF YOUR GOING WITH A SMALL 14 LIKE A 175.75.14 OR 175.70.14 THERE HARD TO FIND.....
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Dec 2 2008, 09:15 AM~12310875
> *GO WITH 14X7 JUST CUT THE TABS OFF OF THE SKIRTS AND TUCK IN THE HANDLES THAT HOLD THE SKIRTS ON . THE ONLY THING WRONG IS IF YOUR GOING WITH A SMALL 14 LIKE A 175.75.14 OR 175.70.14 THERE HARD TO FIND.....
> *



Most 14x7s will rub, the only ones that wont is Daytons and Zeniths, might find a few more, but not sure what other brands...no matter if you cut the tabs and you tuck the handles, it wont work...I can get the 175/75s or the 175/70s with no problem, they are high, but i can get em....


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Dec 1 2008, 11:29 PM~12309403
> *what up alex doing alright hay i got me a 95 flettwood dark green looking for some 14x6 wheels
> *


tight


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

WHAT UP HOMIES JUST TAKING A MINUTE OUTTA MY BUSY WORK SCHEDULE TO SAY HELLO !!! SEE YALL IN ABOUT 5 MINUTES... :biggrin: 

RICK WHERES MY FLASHLIGHT... :twak:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 2 2008, 01:20 PM~12312944
> *WHAT UP HOMIES JUST TAKING A MINUTE OUTTA MY BUSY WORK SCHEDULE TO SAY HELLO !!!  SEE YALL IN ABOUT 5 MINUTES...    :biggrin:
> 
> RICK WHERES MY FLASHLIGHT... :twak:
> *



damn i forgot i still had that. when i see you i will give it to you


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 2 2008, 10:05 AM~12310825
> *Pics???????????
> *


i was gonna say that too. even if its on stocks i still like to see it. i love them big bodies lincs and laccs :thumbsup: cant go wrong wit either one 

itd be coo to see Lamark pull up in a lacc too. u should get that one from Mike. its clean


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

whats yalls opinion on this? still waiting to see how much it costs, they havent pmed me back yet


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up family


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 2 2008, 03:25 PM~12314076
> *whats yalls opinion on this? still waiting to see how much it costs, they havent pmed me back yet
> 
> 
> ...


THATS RALPH DOGGS


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 2 2008, 04:25 PM~12314076
> *whats yalls opinion on this? still waiting to see how much it costs, they havent pmed me back yet
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 2 2008, 05:09 PM~12314501
> *THATS RALPH DOGGS
> *


 :thumbsup: iam tryin to find out where he got it from. i seen it on his topic page. that other lincoln is clean too


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 2 2008, 05:40 PM~12314858
> *:thumbsup: iam tryin to find out where he got it from.  i seen it on his topic page.  that other lincoln is clean too
> *


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up everyone


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 2 2008, 10:31 AM~12312013
> *Most 14x7s will rub, the only ones that wont is Daytons and Zeniths, might find a few more, but not sure what other brands...no matter if you cut the tabs and you tuck the handles, it wont work...I can get the 175/75s or the 175/70s with no problem, they are high, but i can get em....
> *











*OLD PIC 14X7 DIDNT RUB...*








*RECENT PIC 13X7 DIDNT RUB...ALL I DID WAS SHAVED THE TABS AND FOLDED THE HANDLES IN......  *


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

damn looking for a job is hard


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 2 2008, 07:42 PM~12317515
> *damn looking for a job is hard
> *


*GO TO SCHOOL AND LEARN A TRADE RICK !! THAT WAY YOU DONT HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT A DAMN THING........*


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Dec 2 2008, 08:46 PM~12317555
> *GO TO SCHOOL AND LEARN A TRADE RICK !! THAT WAY YOU DONT HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT A DAMN THING........
> *



i know.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 2 2008, 10:31 AM~12312013
> *Most 14x7s will rub, the only ones that wont is Daytons and Zeniths, might find a few more, but not sure what other brands...no matter if you cut the tabs and you tuck the handles, it wont work...I can get the 175/75s or the 175/70s with no problem, they are high, but i can get em....
> *


*HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 175.75.14'S ??*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 2 2008, 09:05 AM~12310825
> *Pics???????????
> *


*BY POPULAR DEMAND :biggrin: 
<img src=\'http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/CARS/IMG_4032.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/CARS/IMG_4033.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 2 2008, 08:01 PM~12317757
> *BY POPULAR DEMAND :biggrin:
> <img src=\'http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/CARS/IMG_4032.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/CARS/IMG_4033.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


*GREEN AND GRAY LOOKS NICE !! WITH A GRAY CARRIADGE TOP AND SILVER LEAFING..... * :thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I GOT MY SPINNERS IN TODAY :biggrin: >>(I BROKE ONE IN H~TOWN)


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 2 2008, 09:07 PM~12317848
> *I GOT MY SPINNERS IN TODAY :biggrin: >>(I BROKE ONE IN H~TOWN)
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 2 2008, 08:10 PM~12317903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*RICK YOU GOT THE NICE PICS !! * :biggrin:


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

wussup big rick... :biggrin:


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

wussup alex how ya been? its me the one they call kazerock g!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Dec 2 2008, 09:14 PM~12317957
> *wussup alex how ya been? its me the one they call kazerock g!!!!
> *


WASSUP ......Y A CUTTY? THOUGHT U HAVE A CAPRICE?


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

i have a new project. the caprice is my daily driver, you how i do... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:0 :0 I GOT U......HOW U BEEN?


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

you know chillin,about to start school next week.but ima try to work on the cutty to get it ready for 09 know what i mean jelly bean....how you been? wussup with those spinners?


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

hows knights going? every body doing good?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Dec 2 2008, 09:27 PM~12318155
> *you know chillin,about to start school next week.but ima try to work on the cutty to get it ready for 09 know what i mean jelly bean....how you been? wussup with those spinners?
> *


IM GOOD...i broke 1 in h-town so i bought a new set froM OG WIRES


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

sweet, what did they run you with the stickers?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Dec 2 2008, 09:28 PM~12318178
> *hows knights going? every body doing good?
> *


everyone getting ready for 09''


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

thats cool hopefully i'll be out there too.its been to long.....but im ready!!!! :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Dec 2 2008, 09:33 PM~12318245
> *sweet, what did they run you with the stickers?
> *


$15.00 spinner
$8.50 a emblem....not sticker
$16 a hammer


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

you know what i :biggrin: meant fool.. i need to get that number i was priced differently hit me up fool!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Dec 2 2008, 09:37 PM~12318301
> *thats cool hopefully i'll be out there too.its been to long.....but im ready!!!! :uh:
> *


  it'll b good 2c another lolo out there


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Dec 2 2008, 09:42 PM~12318361
> *you know what i :biggrin:  meant fool.. i need to get that number i was priced differently hit me up fool!!
> *


WWW.OGRimsDirect.Com
is where i got them


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Dec 2 2008, 12:29 AM~12309403
> *what up alex doing alright hay i got me a 95 flettwood dark green looking for some 14x6 wheels
> *


have alex sell you tha 14x7s i sold him,
so i can finish geting paid off for them!!! :cheesy: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: 

Ya know i had to say somting alex!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

fo show.... dont worry im still hookin up my daily driver its just those 10 
batteries and three pumps are killing my tires. its fun though but cant wait to be out there...........there will be two more lolows out there.......... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Dec 2 2008, 09:48 PM~12318439
> *have alex sell you tha 14x7s i sold him,
> so i can finish geting paid off for them!!!  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


he already picked them up.......i paid pablo what u owed him...we're even :biggrin:


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 2 2008, 08:46 PM~12318424
> *WWW.OGRimsDirect.Com
> is where i got them
> *


thnx buddy...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Dec 2 2008, 09:51 PM~12318467
> *fo show.... dont worry im still hookin up my daily driver its just those 10
> batteries and three pumps are killing my tires. its fun though but cant wait to be out there...........there will be two more lolows out there.......... :biggrin:
> *


already


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

alright later gator i'll stop by sometime when im off fool.........


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Dec 2 2008, 09:13 PM~12317938
> *wussup big rick... :biggrin:
> *


whats up big dog


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 2 2008, 09:52 PM~12318483
> *he already picked them up.......i paid pablo what u owed him...we're even :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
Naw I dont owe pablo anything untell he fix the fuck ups in the "pinstriping' that he did on my car... so ill pick up my money tomorrow!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Dec 2 2008, 11:22 PM~12318898
> *:0
> Naw I dont owe pablo anything untell he fix the fuck ups in the "pinstriping' that he did on my car... so ill pick up my money tomorrow!!! :biggrin:
> *


ill be there 2 see that....


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Dec 2 2008, 10:22 PM~12318898
> *:0
> Naw I dont owe pablo anything untell he fix the fuck ups in the "pinstriping' that he did on my car... so ill pick up my money tomorrow!!! :biggrin:
> *



What fuck ups? I told you no pressure washing, and three days later people tell me they saw you at the car wash with the pressure washer in hand. All that striping I did for 150 and you only give me 100, when i told up front it was 150. I think you need to stop complaining because to me thats a hook up. And another thing, you had all the them dents on your ride before I stripped it. You cant hide dents with pinstripes. 

Dont get me started homie. :nono:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 2 2008, 10:47 PM~12319245
> *ill be there 2 see that....
> *



yeah ill be there too


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

steelahater kustoms just bullshitn merryxmas 
View My Video  :420: :roflmao:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 2 2008, 11:06 PM~12319507
> *steelahater kustoms just bullshitn  merryxmas
> View My Video   :420:  :roflmao:
> *



dang it. you be doin it squid.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

did it work


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

yes it did, hey do you have that pic of rene's display board?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 2 2008, 11:06 PM~12319507
> *steelahater kustoms just bullshitn  merryxmas
> View My Video   :420:  :roflmao:
> *


thats the shit right der :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

yo did u see that or is it sayin not found


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

now its not working, its just the audio playing.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Dec 2 2008, 10:22 PM~12318898
> *:0
> Naw I dont owe pablo anything untell he fix the fuck ups in the "pinstriping' that he did on my car... so ill pick up my money tomorrow!!! :biggrin:
> *


u can come by all u want, i aint skurred :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tongue:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 2 2008, 11:19 PM~12319687
> *yo did u see that or is  it sayin not found
> *


i saw n heard it


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 2 2008, 11:12 PM~12319583
> *yes it did,  hey do you have that pic of rene's display board?
> *



*any word on the pic*


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

My new toy from my boy slo I WILL BE THERE TO


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 2 2008, 11:28 PM~12319799
> *any word on the pic
> *


 sorry i dont know squids past out


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 3 2008, 12:06 AM~12319507
> *steelahater kustoms just bullshitn  merryxmas
> View My Video   :420:  :roflmao:
> *


looks good


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 2 2008, 11:06 PM~12319507
> *steelahater kustoms just bullshitn  merryxmas
> View My Video   :420:  :roflmao:
> *



thats nice video but it need some more tits next time


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 2 2008, 10:01 PM~12317757
> *BY POPULAR DEMAND :biggrin:
> <img src=\'http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/CARS/IMG_4032.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/CARS/IMG_4033.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


i seen it on the road yesterday :biggrin: he didnt see me i was in a City truck! Dont worry i was workin :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 3 2008, 06:56 AM~12321817
> *i seen it on the road yesterday :biggrin:  he didnt see me i was in a workin :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yea right :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

dang yall up early today !!! :wow:


put a lil shine on the 48 cant wait to get started on the heart of it though and get her on the calle....

ck it out

















:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 3 2008, 08:06 AM~12321828
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: yea right :biggrin:
> *


Ok i was gettin a hotdog at the corner store :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 3 2008, 08:07 AM~12321832
> *dang yall up early today !!!  :wow:
> *


Hey i got to be at wrk at 7:30


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

u must be on that damn Iphone... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 3 2008, 08:10 AM~12321840
> *u must be on that damn Iphone...  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


No :angry: its not workin again


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

hell i leave around the corner from my job


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 3 2008, 07:07 AM~12321832
> *dang yall up early today !!!  :wow:
> put a lil shine on the 48 cant wait to get started on the heart of it though and get her on the calle....
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: surprized it fit n the garage w/ the impala


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 3 2008, 08:15 AM~12321854
> *nice :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: surprized it fit n the garage w/ the impala*



X2 :scrutinize:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 2 2008, 10:01 PM~12317757
> *BY POPULAR DEMAND :biggrin:
> <img src=\'http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/CARS/IMG_4032.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/CARS/IMG_4033.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...



EH.......WHAT!!!!!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

tttt


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

yo squid when you bust that 1 out at the shows... hittin switches allready.. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 3 2008, 12:06 AM~12319507
> *steelahater kustoms just bullshitn  merryxmas
> View My Video   :420:  :roflmao:
> *


 :worship:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:biggrin: where is every1 at they must be working... yeah right..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

damn its hard looking for a job


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 2 2008, 11:53 PM~12319311
> *What fuck ups? I told you no pressure washing, and three days later people tell me they saw you at the car wash with the pressure washer in hand.  All that striping I did for 150 and you only give me 100, when i told up front it was 150.  I think you need to stop complaining because to me thats a hook up.  And another thing, you had all the them dents on your ride before I stripped it.  You cant hide dents with pinstripes.
> 
> Dont get me started homie. :nono:
> *


hmmm i mite hit u up in 2-3 months. can you spray clear too? ill be lookin for someone to pinstripe my car once its all fixed n shit.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 3 2008, 03:07 PM~12325167
> *hmmm i mite hit u up in 2-3 months.  can you spray clear too? ill be lookin for someone to pinstripe my car once its all fixed n shit.
> *


yeah man hit me up. I cant spray clear sorry, but i can clear the leafing and what not to protect it.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 3 2008, 04:29 PM~12325388
> *yeah man hit me up.  I cant spray clear sorry, but i can clear the leafing and what not to protect it.
> *


yea that'll work cuz i know wha you mean about the car washes. sounds good  it prob wont be till late jan early feb though when i can get that done. just in time for next yrs carshow season


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up degre. ready to redue the tank


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 3 2008, 03:53 PM~12325632
> *whats up degre.  ready to redue the tank
> *



Hit me up, aint doing much. Work is slow. So slow that im taking accordian lessons. :biggrin:


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 3 2008, 02:59 PM~12325097
> *damn its hard looking for a job
> *


get out of bed


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

ha


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

what will they think of next... :uh: :loco: 
neopolitan shoes...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Dec 4 2008, 02:13 AM~12331876
> *get out of bed
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Dec 4 2008, 02:13 AM~12331876
> *get out of bed
> *


i try


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 4 2008, 11:28 AM~12333352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 4 2008, 08:29 AM~12332598
> *what will they think of next... :uh:  :loco:
> neopolitan shoes...
> 
> ...


''i'm da ice cream man''


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 4 2008, 10:28 AM~12333352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*''WE DA BEST"* N AUSTIN :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 4 2008, 10:48 AM~12333564
> *''i'm da ice cream man''
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGbfymq9rAg


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

who does this remind u of???


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Dec 4 2008, 07:05 PM~12338283
> *who does this remind u of???
> 
> 
> ...



benny :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

possibly, but at least what I look at the girls are 18 and over ... :twak:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 2 2008, 10:53 PM~12319311
> *What fuck ups? I told you no pressure washing, and three days later people tell me they saw you at the car wash with the pressure washer in hand.  All that striping I did for 150 and you only give me 100, when i told up front it was 150.  I think you need to stop complaining because to me thats a hook up.  And another thing, you had all the them dents on your ride before I stripped it.  You cant hide dents with pinstripes.
> 
> Dont get me started homie. :nono:
> *


homie some of the judges called out the fact that the hood peacce is suppose to be the same and its all diffrent... and so far as a hook up yea you did and i told you thankx,and so far as me washing it at the car wash yea you right i sure do but im not complaning about it coming off cause you did tell me it would... I JUST WANT THE HOOD FIXED! Cause I never even noticed it JUDGES AT CAR SHOWS DID... So yea... And i never asked you to try and cover up any dents on my car you said you could and did a poor job at it...


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 2 2008, 10:47 PM~12319245
> *ill be there 2 see that....
> *


well maybe you should be there so i can hook you up so you can get your rims back from RENT A TIRE that they took back homie... :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 2 2008, 11:20 PM~12319712
> *u can come by all u want, i aint skurred :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tongue:
> *


 :0 
:machinegun: :machinegun: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Dec 4 2008, 10:16 PM~12339551
> *well maybe you should be there so i can hook you up so you can get your rims back from RENT A TIRE that they took back homie...  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: nobody took back shit...just figured i put $$ into a real ride and not waste $$ were it doesn count...dont need a hook up from ya but i"ll spend a couple of bucks for ya and get u some hydro fluid and some o-rings to fix them leaks...


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 4 2008, 09:30 PM~12339721
> *:biggrin: nobody took back shit...just figured i put $$ into a real ride and not waste $$ were it doesn count...dont need a hook up from ya but i"ll spend a couple of bucks for ya and get u some hydro fluid and some o-rings to fix them leaks...
> *


 :uh: HOMIE COME AT ME WHEN YOU GOT A CAR TO PUT IN A SHOW!!! 
OR COME AT ME WHEN YOU GOT SOMMETHING PUT TOGETHER!!!
AND Homie you and everone can say what they want about my car... it dont bother me I just keep leting the haterz HATE... Cause when everyone talks about me and my car,all they do is make me the TALK OFF THE TOWN!!
But IV DONE NOTHING BUT MOVE FORWARD THIS YEAR!!!
You on the other hand Ha 1st You Sold Your Pop Trunk,Then Your System... And Now Your RIMS...
LIKE I SAID HOMIE COME AT ME WHEN YOU GET A CAR TO PUT IN SHOWS...
NOT ONE SITIN ON 15inch BLACK FACTORY RIMS... wit a 22inch symbol on it...COME CORRECT OR DONT COME AT ALL...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Dec 4 2008, 10:50 PM~12340040
> *:uh: HOMIE COME AT ME WHEN YOU GOT A CAR TO PUT IN A SHOW!!!
> OR COME AT ME WHEN YOU GOT SOMMETHING PUT TOGETHER!!!
> AND Homie you and everone can say what they want about my car... it dont bother me I just keep leting the haterz HATE... Cause when everyone talks about me and my car,all they do is make me the TALK OFF THE TOWN!!
> ...



its all internet talk but if u wanna holla take Larry's D!k out yo mouth and SPEAK


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rofl: waitin


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

what up J


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 4 2008, 09:53 PM~12340086
> *its all internet talk but if u wanna holla take Larry's DICK out yo mouth and SPEAK
> *


 :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

looks like i hit a soft spot! :biggrin: And like alex always told me dont dish stuff out on here if you cant take it back!

Homie at least larrys got a lowrider bike that he can put in shows...
So like i said holla at me when you got somthing to show for...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Dec 4 2008, 11:03 PM~12340240
> *:0
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


so never u denied chewing on his man meat.....wow
and a lowrider bike come on man its a frame w/ all of somebody elses parts on it...get real

important shit like a Casa and a life for the family is 1st....but best believe when i pull something out, u wont be able to follow me home cause my leaks


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 4 2008, 10:10 PM~12340331
> *so never u denied chewing on his man meat.....wow
> and a lowrider bike come on man its a frame w/ all of somebody elses parts on it...get real
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
cOME ON HOMIE THATS ALL YOU GOT?
AND THE BIKE PARTS? HOMIE HE PAID FOR THOSE!
SO YEA NOW THERE HIS... AND HOMIE UNTELL THAT DAY COMES WITCH PROB WONT BE FOR A LONNNNNNGGGGGGGGG TIME... THEN HIT ME UP!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Dec 4 2008, 09:18 PM~12339572
> *:0
> :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i like ur avatar( the KDP shirt), thats when u *were* on top of your game


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

I got called out again busted looking again... :uh: 

http://i38.tinypic.com/s2zod4.jpg


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Dec 4 2008, 10:14 PM~12340383
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> cOME ON HOMIE THATS ALL YOU GOT?
> AND THE BIKE PARTS? HOMIE HE PAID FOR THOSE!
> ...


OH AND HOMIE YOUR A BIG RIM GUY LIKE ALL THE REST OF THEM PUNK ASS KIDS THAT GO TO CHINCO PARK IN A LOWRIDER COMMUNITY... SO WHEN YOU GET A LOW LOW THEN FUCKS WIT ME!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Dec 4 2008, 10:03 PM~12340240
> *:0
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


holla!!!..........i'll be your hukelberry and bring your club too, ur gonna need back up


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Dec 4 2008, 11:14 PM~12340383
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> cOME ON HOMIE THATS ALL YOU GOT?
> AND THE BIKE PARTS? HOMIE HE PAID FOR THOSE!
> ...


Wont be that long....and it will be heads up all day when it does....U will know when its ready.....

dancing around the ?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 4 2008, 10:15 PM~12340400
> *I got called out again busted looking again...  :uh:
> 
> http://i38.tinypic.com/s2zod4.jpg
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 4 2008, 10:14 PM~12340393
> *i like ur avatar( the KDP shirt), thats when u were on top of your game
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
dAMN AND THAT SHIRT WAS TO TIGHT...
KDP??? YALL CHANGEING THE NAME OR WHAT??? :biggrin: 
aND YEA I WAS ON TOP AND NOW IM SOARING THRU THE CLOUDS!!!
AND BACK THEN ME AND YOU WERE THE ONLY LOW LOWS IN KOP...
NOW YOUR THE ONLY LOW LOW IN A LOW LOW CAR CLUB WIT A BUNCH OF BIG RIM CARS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 4 2008, 11:15 PM~12340400
> *I got called out again busted looking again...  :uh:
> 
> http://i38.tinypic.com/s2zod4.jpg
> *


nalgaowned


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 4 2008, 10:20 PM~12340482
> *holla!!!..........i'll be your hukelberry and bring your club too, ur gonna need back up
> *


 :0 
oKIE DOKIE SMOKIE YOU BRING YOUR CAR CLUB TO....
WAIT THATS ONLY LIKE TWO CARS AND LIKE 4BIKES!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Dec 4 2008, 10:21 PM~12340516
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> dAMN AND THAT SHIRT WAS TO TIGHT...
> KDP??? YALL CHANGEING THE NAME OR WHAT???  :biggrin:
> ...


is that yall took car club off yall n put ''custom cars''
soaring to crash n burn


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (*1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users*)
5 Members: unique27, atxpinky, FATASS, ATXSS, degre576


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 4 2008, 10:15 PM~12340400
> *I got called out again busted looking again...  :uh:
> 
> http://i38.tinypic.com/s2zod4.jpg
> *


 :0 
:roflmao: 
WHATS UP BENNY?
hOW YOU BEEN?
yALL GETING READY FOR THE NEW BABY YET?
YALL NEED ANTTHING? LET ME KNOW IF YALL DO!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Dec 4 2008, 10:26 PM~12340593
> *:0
> oKIE DOKIE SMOKIE YOU BRING YOUR CAR CLUB TO....
> WAIT THATS ONLY LIKE TWO CARS AND LIKE 4BIKES!!!! :biggrin:
> *


N U STILL CANT BEAT US........ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 4 2008, 10:26 PM~12340595
> *is that yall took car club off yall n put ''custom cars''
> soaring to crash n burn
> *


  
NAW NEVER TO BURN,BUT IF MY CAR WAS TO I GOT THE RIGHT CLUB TO HELP BRING IT BACK... NOT TO TAKE CHARITY FROM BODY SHOPS AND PUT IT BACK TOGETHER! :cheesy:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 4 2008, 10:28 PM~12340623
> *N U STILL CANT BEAT US........  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy: 
ANOTHER FOR THE HATERZ!!!
:roflmao: 
WILL SEE IN 09'! :biggrin: 
BUT CHEA IM COMING FOR MY MONEY TOMORROW ALEX!!!!  
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: JUST KIDDIN... ILL GET IT WHEN I SEE YALL!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Dec 4 2008, 10:32 PM~12340674
> *
> NAW NEVER TO BURN,BUT IF MY CAR WAS TO I GOT THE RIGHT CLUB TO HELP BRING IT BACK... NOT TO TAKE CHARITY FROM BODY SHOPS AND PUT IT BACK TOGETHER! :cheesy:
> 
> *


shows what you know, i paid for the work i got, your the one begging terry and fabian to hook you up and you don't help (that's what they told me in h town, where you *didn't* place)


----------



## KING*85* (Jul 8, 2008)

DONT MIND ME ANYTHING GOING ON IN THE ATX IN THE NEAR FUTURE. LOOKING FOR SOMETHING TO GET INTO .. TOYS 4 TOTS .. SOMETHING..
:dunno:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Dec 4 2008, 11:28 PM~12340622
> *:0
> :roflmao:
> WHATS UP BENNY?
> ...


chillin but I should be asleep right now 
we find out boy or girl next week....
ok ... 

Man I'm reading this thread and all that comes to my mind is... 






:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Dec 4 2008, 10:34 PM~12340702
> *:cheesy:
> ANOTHER FOR THE HATERZ!!!
> :roflmao:
> ...


ill be belton sun..but i aint got nothin for ya but you can come and try and beat me :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*85*_@Dec 4 2008, 11:42 PM~12340817
> *DONT MIND ME ANYTHING GOING ON IN THE ATX  IN THE NEAR FUTURE. LOOKING FOR SOMETHING TO GET INTO .. TOYS 4 TOTS .. SOMETHING..
> :dunno:
> *


dog you never hit me up when the Deadskins went down to the Boys .... or should I say went down on the boys.. :barf: 
:biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 4 2008, 10:37 PM~12340748
> *shows what you know, i paid for the work i got, your the one begging terry and fabian to hook you up and you don't help (that's what they told me in h town, where you didn't place)
> *


LMAO :roflmao: WELL AT LEAST THEY HELP ME!!! AND I CAN STILL LEARN... AND GET OUT THERE AND TRY...
AND SO FAR AS BEGG?
nAW NEVER THAT... THEY OFFERED... MORE THEN I CAN SAY FOR WHEN I WAS WIT YALL... AND IM NOT TRIPING ABOUT PLACING IN H TOWN! AND FABIAN WAS NOT EVEN THERE IN H TOWN... SO YEA...


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 4 2008, 10:43 PM~12340823
> *ill be belton sun..but i aint got nothin for ya but you can come and try and beat me :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SO THEN YOUR NOT GOING TO PAY ME FOR THE RIMS I SOLD YOU????


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING*85*_@Dec 4 2008, 11:42 PM~12340817
> *DONT MIND ME ANYTHING GOING ON IN THE ATX  IN THE NEAR FUTURE. LOOKING FOR SOMETHING TO GET INTO .. TOYS 4 TOTS .. SOMETHING..
> :dunno:
> *


sat. round rock at twin peaks
sun. belton and san marcos


----------



## KING*85* (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 4 2008, 11:44 PM~12340832
> *dog you never hit me up when the Deadskins went down to the Boys ....  or should I say went down on the boys..  :barf:
> :biggrin:
> *


THATS MY BAD I SEE YA AN THEM BOYS. MY DAD ALWAYS TOLD ME IF U AINT GOT NOTHING NICE TO SAY DONT SAY ANYTHING :nono: :rofl:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 4 2008, 10:46 PM~12340844
> *sat. round rock at twin peaks
> sun. belton and san marcos
> *


YUP AND ROB WILL BE THERE WEARING A KNIGHTS SHIRT REPPING THEM TO THE FULLEST WIT WITH NOTHING TO SHOW FOR IT.... :0


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

don't make me quote what you left me on myspace... :0 after ther 1st game... :angry: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Dec 4 2008, 10:45 PM~12340840
> *SO THEN YOUR NOT GOING TO PAY ME FOR THE RIMS I SOLD YOU????
> *


*I ALREADY DID*.....where's da sap button


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

funny !!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Dec 4 2008, 10:49 PM~12340876
> *YUP AND ROB WILL BE THERE WEARING A KNIGHTS SHIRT REPPING THEM TO THE FULLEST WIT WITH NOTHING TO SHOW FOR IT.... :0
> *


sound like lorenzo :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 4 2008, 11:52 PM~12340914
> *funny !!!!    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Dec 4 2008, 10:44 PM~12340833
> *LMAO :roflmao: WELL AT LEAST THEY HELP ME!!! AND I CAN STILL LEARN... AND GET OUT THERE AND TRY...
> AND SO FAR AS BEGG?
> nAW NEVER THAT... THEY OFFERED... MORE THEN I CAN SAY FOR WHEN I WAS WIT YALL... AND IM NOT TRIPING ABOUT PLACING IN H TOWN!  AND FABIAN WAS NOT EVEN THERE IN H TOWN... SO YEA...
> *


fri. night/sat. morning genuis...so yea... :uh:


----------



## KING*85* (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 4 2008, 11:49 PM~12340882
> *don't make me quote what you left me on myspace...  :0    after ther 1st game... :angry:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


ALRIGHT ALRIGHT U WIN THE BOYS GOT SOMETHING...
AH CLOWN :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19+Dec 4 2008, 08:05 PM~12338283-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no ur azz lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 4 2008, 11:43 PM~12340818
> *chillin but I should be asleep right now
> we find out boy or girl next week....
> ok ...
> ...


u better let me kno as soon as u find out :biggrin: wait tell trish first then me lol :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

we got this









yall got


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 5 2008, 12:05 AM~12341056
> *we got this
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KING*85* (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 5 2008, 12:05 AM~12341056
> *we got this
> 
> 
> ...


ATLEAST WE AINT GOT THIS
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: DAMN


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

i guess fatass went home....probaley calling terry "they making fun of me'' :tears: :tears: ...... :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 5 2008, 12:09 AM~12341088
> *i guess fatass went home....probaley calling terry "they making fun of me'' :tears:  :tears: ...... :biggrin:
> *



sooo alex wat time u go 2 wrk??? lol :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: KING*85*, *atxbabydoll,* knightsgirl19, Sr.Castro, ATXSS, atxpink 

  larry is that you?? :wave:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 4 2008, 11:13 PM~12341116
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: KING*85*, atxbabydoll, knightsgirl19, Sr.Castro, ATXSS, atxpink
> 
> ...



ha ha bitch


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Dec 4 2008, 11:12 PM~12341110
> *sooo alex wat time u go 2 wrk??? lol :biggrin:
> *


im late , 1 hour ago....haha


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Dec 4 2008, 11:15 PM~12341127
> *ha ha bitch
> *


is that u??


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 5 2008, 12:16 AM~12341134
> *im late , 1 hour ago....haha
> *


i tied just now but it's down


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*85*_@Dec 5 2008, 12:09 AM~12341080
> *ATLEAST WE AINT GOT THIS
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: DAMN
> *











enuf said :biggrin:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 4 2008, 11:17 PM~12341141
> *is that u??
> *


your daddy bitch


----------



## KING*85* (Jul 8, 2008)

OR MORE LIKE THISThanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

what the fuck you do today


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Dec 4 2008, 11:19 PM~12341159
> *your daddy bitch
> *


I AINT GOT NO DADDY~~~ESPEALLY A WHITE ONE ~~~HOE


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

Sr.Castro


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Dec 4 2008, 11:21 PM~12341175
> *what the fuck you do today
> *


not a fucking thing....like you :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Dec 4 2008, 10:24 PM~12341205
> *Sr.Castro
> *


im a bitch maker ill make u in 2 my bit^%


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

you keep talk shit I WILL :buttkick:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 4 2008, 11:26 PM~12341220
> *im a bitch maker ill make u in 2 my bit^%
> *


what up


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

i c ppl b calling out kop theeeeezzzz days


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

4 Members: atxpinky,* atxbabydoll*, ATXSS, KING*85*
:wave: who is this?? 
reppin da ATX


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Dec 4 2008, 10:27 PM~12341229
> *what up
> *


whats up homie wacha been up to hows da family


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

good you


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

doing iight went down to austin this weekin was tight to c every 1 but there was no bobby there u aint hitting up no shows


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 4 2008, 11:28 PM~12341231
> *i c ppl b calling out kop theeeeezzzz days
> *


*WE AINT SKURRED..........THATS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOUR ON TOP*

how was da trip??


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

Sr.Castro is this what it look like up


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

hey knightsgirl19 wussup fool?


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 4 2008, 11:31 PM~12341265
> *doing iight went down to austin this weekin was tight to c every 1 but there was no bobby there u aint hitting up no shows
> *


the new year


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Dec 5 2008, 12:35 AM~12341295
> *hey knightsgirl19 wussup fool?
> *


wat up tio u go 2 wrk 2 day??


----------



## KING*85* (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 5 2008, 12:19 AM~12341153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEP YALL GOT THEM ALL 5.. BUT U CANT DWELL ON THE PAST.. THIS IS NOW.. THATS EVERY DALLAS FANS EXCUSE...WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENS THIS WEEK ... GOOD LUCK / GOOOOO PITT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 4 2008, 11:28 PM~12341242
> *4 Members: atxpinky, atxbabydoll, ATXSS, KING*85*
> :wave: who is this??
> reppin da ATX
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Dec 4 2008, 10:37 PM~12341319
> *wat up tio u go 2 wrk 2 day??
> *


yeah but left early,you how that goes..... :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Dec 4 2008, 10:33 PM~12341281
> *Sr.Castro is this what it look like up
> 
> 
> ...


not right now but in like a week or so it will b


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Dec 4 2008, 10:41 PM~12341348
> *yeah but left early,you how that goes..... :biggrin:
> *


whats up kaze rock


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

after seeing what they did to the patriots I'm like hno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

What up Kaze


----------



## atxbabydoll (Dec 5, 2008)

:angel:


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 4 2008, 10:43 PM~12341376
> *whats up kaze rock
> *


wussup fool how you been? hows life treating you?


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 4 2008, 10:44 PM~12341388
> *What up Kaze
> *


sup fool?whats with the fat guy from miracles he sounds angry... :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

real good up this way just cold as fuk and u hows every thing on ur side


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxbabydoll_@Dec 4 2008, 11:44 PM~12341389
> *  :angel:
> *


whats up, do we know u??


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Dec 5 2008, 12:41 AM~12341348
> *yeah but left early,you how that goes..... :biggrin:
> *


i wish i knew lol :biggrin:


----------



## atxbabydoll (Dec 5, 2008)

no


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 4 2008, 10:46 PM~12341405
> *real good up this way just cold as fuk and u hows every thing on ur side
> *


same cold as chit.........but families good putting together some cars you know how i do.. hows your car coming along?


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

what up kaze


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Dec 4 2008, 10:47 PM~12341409
> *i wish i knew lol :biggrin:
> *


how you feeling? whats with that dude from miracles....? :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

yall all take it ez hasta manana fools I'm outta here...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY+Dec 4 2008, 11:44 PM~12341390-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IM GOOD COLD

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Dec 4 2008, 10:48 PM~12341418
> *same cold as chit.........but families good putting together some cars you know how i do.. hows your car coming along?
> *


havent done shit to it just sitting there to buzzy working trying to make all the money i can then when it dies down ill get back on it my new thing is business b4 pleasure


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Dec 4 2008, 10:48 PM~12341419
> *what up kaze
> *


wussup my pink friend?nice plaque ........


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxbabydoll_@Dec 4 2008, 11:47 PM~12341414
> *no
> *


Whats ur name?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Dec 5 2008, 12:49 AM~12341431
> *how you feeling? whats with that dude from miracles....? :biggrin:
> *



fixing to get a lot better man.... :biggrin: 

i don't know gays gone wild...


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 4 2008, 10:51 PM~12341444
> *havent done shit to it just sitting there to buzzy working trying to make all the money i can then when it dies down ill get back on it my new thing is business b4 pleasure
> *


thats cool me too, stacking chips to build my whips............quote the "KAZEROCK"


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Dec 4 2008, 10:53 PM~12341464
> *thats cool me too, stacking chips to build my whips............quote the "KAZEROCK"
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Dec 4 2008, 10:52 PM~12341458
> *
> fixing to get a lot better man.... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


whatta dork man........hahaha gays gone wild thats a good one....i guess i better talk to him before he makes a big mistake.


----------



## atxbabydoll (Dec 5, 2008)

my name is...................atxbabydoll 
why u want to know so bad who i am?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Dec 4 2008, 11:56 PM~12341478
> *whatta dork man........hahaha gays gone wild thats a good one....i guess i better talk to him before he makes a big mistake.
> *


don't waste your time


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Dec 5 2008, 12:56 AM~12341478
> *whatta dork man........hahaha gays gone wild thats a good one....i guess i better talk to him before he makes a big mistake.
> *


check u later.... :biggrin: 

naw but for real feeling a lil better can't breath right now but doing pretty good

hey i'll bring a pizza for us on sunday if u like..


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Dec 4 2008, 11:59 PM~12341502
> *check u later.... :biggrin:
> 
> naw but for real feeling a lil better can't breath right now but doing pretty good
> ...



thank you


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Dec 4 2008, 10:59 PM~12341502
> *check u later.... :biggrin:
> 
> naw but for real feeling a lil better can't breath right now but doing pretty good
> ...


i think i go in at 5pm now might need you to call me tomorrow to check my schedule. wussup with the bike stuff you need welded? but save me a slice... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxbabydoll_@Dec 4 2008, 11:58 PM~12341491
> *my name is...................atxbabydoll
> why u want to know so bad who i am?
> *


IDK.....like to know who i'm talking to i guess


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 4 2008, 10:59 PM~12341497
> *don't waste your time
> *


i know these damn ROOKIES........ :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Dec 5 2008, 01:00 AM~12341507
> *thank you
> *


not 4 u foo
:biggrin:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Dec 5 2008, 12:02 AM~12341524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you mad


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Dec 5 2008, 01:02 AM~12341525
> *i think  i go in at 5pm now might need you to call me tomorrow to check my schedule. wussup with the bike stuff you need welded? but save me a slice... :biggrin:
> *


no welding stayin the same thanx though


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Dec 5 2008, 01:04 AM~12341543
> *you mad
> *


sry it's the nyquil tlkn


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Dec 5 2008, 12:04 AM~12341540
> *not 4 u foo
> :biggrin:
> *


y what i do


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Dec 4 2008, 11:05 PM~12341555
> *no welding stayin the same thanx though
> *


maybe i should build another frame im feeling creative right now...dam reefer...


----------



## atxbabydoll (Dec 5, 2008)

well i'm not trying to talk to you or anyone else on here just checking everyone out


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Dec 5 2008, 01:08 AM~12341576
> *maybe i should build another frame im feeling creative right now...dam reefer...
> *


lol go 4 it... :biggrin:


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Dec 4 2008, 11:09 PM~12341588
> *lol go 4 it... :biggrin:
> *


im out fool check you later check you later ... :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Dec 5 2008, 01:10 AM~12341595
> *im out fool check you later check you later ... :biggrin:
> *


lol alright alright alright


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Dec 5 2008, 12:11 AM~12341600
> *lol alright alright alright
> *



cool


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxbabydoll_@Dec 5 2008, 12:08 AM~12341579
> *well i'm not trying to talk to you or anyone else on here just checking everyone out
> *


Don't be so mean :biggrin:


----------



## atxbabydoll (Dec 5, 2008)

i'm not being mean i'm being honest.
don't worry alex i couldn't be mean


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxbabydoll_@Dec 5 2008, 12:21 AM~12341662
> *i'm not being mean i'm being honest.
> don't worry alex i couldn't be mean
> *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Dec 5 2008, 12:46 AM~12341407-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:scrutinize: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## atxbabydoll (Dec 5, 2008)

do you know now who i am alex


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxbabydoll_@Dec 5 2008, 12:30 AM~12341735
> *do you know now who i am alex
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: yes mame


----------



## atxbabydoll (Dec 5, 2008)

how have you been?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxbabydoll_@Dec 5 2008, 12:35 AM~12341762
> *how have you been?
> *


I'm good, can't complain, it wouldn't help :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Dec 4 2008, 11:49 PM~12340876
> *YUP AND ROB WILL BE THERE WEARING A KNIGHTS SHIRT REPPING THEM TO THE FULLEST WIT WITH NOTHING TO SHOW FOR IT.... :0
> *


yea your right i will rep knights any day, and as far as having nothing to show for it your wrong, it takes a real man to put first things first then to put a mans value in a type of car that somebody else built for you.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

y am i anounyous


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=445364&hl=
:0 :0


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 5 2008, 02:04 AM~12341910
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=445364&hl=
> :0  :0
> *



Ken I c u looking at the lmpy :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Dec 4 2008, 09:14 PM~12339532
> *homie some of the judges called out the fact that the hood peacce is suppose to be the same and its all diffrent... and so far as a hook up yea you did and i told you thankx,and so far as me washing it at the car wash yea you right i sure do but im not complaning about it coming off cause you did tell me it would... I JUST WANT THE HOOD FIXED! Cause I never even noticed it JUDGES AT CAR SHOWS DID... So yea... And i never asked you to try and cover up any dents on my car you said you could and did a poor job at it...
> *



Fool i aint been doing this for 25 years, this is a just a hobby. And yes you did tell me to cover your dents. You were giving me your story where someone's chick fucked it up outside Palazios. I'll fix it, just dont give me the run around when I try to call you TO FIX IT. Dont worry about what them judges tell you, especially at Wego. A real show dont give out coasters for placing. Try earning a trophy at the big shows who really know how to judge. Better yet, you should have my number or get it from Terry, call me instead when you have time.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

damn i messed alot. what up family


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Dec 4 2008, 10:58 PM~12340977
> *no ur azz lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 5 2008, 02:16 AM~12342175
> *Fool i aint been doing this for 25 years, this is a just a hobby. And yes you did tell me to cover your dents.  You were giving me your story where someone's chick fucked it up outside Palazios. I'll fix it, just dont give me the run around when I try to call you TO FIX IT.  Dont worry about what them judges tell you, especially at Wego.  A real show dont give out coasters for placing.  Try earning a trophy at the big shows who really know how to judge. Better yet, you should have my number or get it from Terry, call me instead when you have time.
> *


I just wanna comment on this because I am apart of the WEGO staff, and I am also a judge...First off, what place do you have 2 say that the wego shows arent real shows, we are bringing back the love that was missing for a long time...What have you done for the lifestyle, no disrespect homie, but i know ive been down in atx plenty of times and i can only think of a couple of times that ive seen you out, again not tryin 2 disrespect, but make sure your doin the damn thing before you try and put down people who are trying 2 make a difference. Second, everybody on the wego staff has plenty of lowriding background, and if we wasnt capable 2 really judge cars, dont you think that the cars that come to the shows wouldnt show up...I have judged cars that are on another level, and im not saying that im the best judge, but I do know what im doing...Another thing, if WEGO shows aint real shows, then why do we have so much support from a lot of respectable clubs, including Knights....Im just commenting this not 2 make a big deal out of it, but just 2 let you know....Before you try and put us down for what we are accomplishing, make sure you have your game right, and actually be out there in the lowrider world, not just every once in a while....again no disrespect homie, but i cant sit back and let you disrespect me and the organization that im apart of...


If anyone has a problem, hit me up, not gonna make a big deal of this, but if you want something 2 say to me, you can pm me and i will gladly give my number 2 be reached at..

Raymond Lara


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 5 2008, 05:19 AM~12342484
> *I just wanna comment on this because I am apart of the WEGO staff, and I am also a judge...First off, what place do you have 2 say that the wego shows arent real shows, we are bringing back the love that was missing for a long time...What have you done for the lifestyle, no disrespect homie, but i know ive been down in atx plenty of times and i can only think of a couple of times that ive seen you out, again not tryin 2 disrespect, but make sure your doin the damn thing before you try and put down people who are trying 2 make a difference. Second, everybody on the wego staff has plenty of lowriding background, and if we wasnt capable 2 really judge cars, dont you think that the cars that come to the shows wouldnt show up...I have judged cars that are on another level, and im not saying that im the best judge, but I do know what im doing...Another thing, if WEGO shows aint real shows, then why do we have so much support from a lot of respectable clubs, including Knights....Im just commenting this not 2 make a big deal out of it, but just 2 let you know....Before you try and put us down for what we are accomplishing, make sure you have your game right, and actually be out there in the lowrider world, not just every once in a while....again no disrespect homie, but i cant sit back and let you disrespect me and the organization that im apart of...
> If anyone has a problem, hit me up, not gonna make a big deal of this, but if you want something 2 say to me, you can pm me and i will gladly give my number 2 be reached at..
> 
> ...



Dam, Is it internet thug night or what. :biggrin: 

Let me start of by saying YES WEGO is the only thing happening here in texas after LRM stopped doing alot of its major shows(Besides Heat Wave). I give you that. People have there own opinons about different shows and you are guilty of that too, as am I. That comment I made was directed to someone else and I am entitled to my opinion. Dont feel bad, that I may have posted some constructive criticsm on the wrong page. I think you just took it the wrong way. I just like winning trophys, and to me the size of those plaques is a slap in the face. You writing this big ass reply is making a big deal out of it. What do you know of what happens, whos out there, or what people are doing for the lifestyle in Austin. You dont even live here. Did I say that I'm doing something for the lifestyle. You should know that anyone that builds a lowlow is keeping the lifestlye alive. I myself have 2 and another on the way. You dont have to be part of a commercailly driven organization to be automatically doing something for the lifestyle. I dont want to be out every saturday night rollin on riverside. Ive seen you out there too. Its been a while cause i know your engine went out on your caddy. Im 32 years old, I got better things to do on a saturday night. So no disrespect here homie.

Call me if you want to talk more about it.

Pablo Mendoza
(512) 750-5564


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Dec 4 2008, 10:17 PM~12340425
> *OH AND HOMIE YOUR Abut they cost more than spokes mabye a set of tires alone and ill be on 24's in about a year "so i guess ill be a big rim punk :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh: :uh:" :cheesy:     *


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 5 2008, 10:26 AM~12343710
> *but they cost more than spokes mabye a set of tires alone and ill be on 24's in about a year "so i guess ill be a big rim punk :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :uh:  :uh:"  :cheesy:
> *


that is so true. my reals cost me 3200$ rims and tires


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 5 2008, 10:26 AM~12343710
> *but they cost more than spokes mabye a set of tires alone and ill be on 24's in about a year "so i guess ill be a big rim punk :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :uh:  :uh:"  :cheesy:
> *


that is so true. my rims cost me 3200$ rims and tires


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ATXSS, 96_impalass, degre576


3 vatos with nothing better to do than to be on LIL .... :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

maybe yall wanna come over and help me hang my Christmas lights... :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 5 2008, 10:44 AM~12343879
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ATXSS, 96_impalass, degre576
> 3 vatos with nothing better to do than to be on LIL ....  :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...



i am down long as you have dinner ready


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

damn dog aint even had lunch yet.. :angry:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 5 2008, 10:49 AM~12343927
> *damn dog aint even had lunch yet..  :angry:
> *



hgahahahaha


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

73monte 4325 
MiKLO 2954 
impala_ss_in_atx 1973 
Cut N 3's 1087 
unique27 766 
knightsgirl19 727


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 5 2008, 06:09 AM~12342536
> *Dam,  Is it internet thug night or what.  :biggrin:
> 
> Let me start of by saying YES WEGO is the only thing happening here in texas after LRM stopped doing alot of its major shows(Besides Heat Wave). I give you  that.  People have there own opinons about different shows and you are guilty of that too, as am I. That comment I made was directed to someone else and I am entitled to my opinion.  Dont feel bad, that I may have posted some constructive criticsm on the wrong page. I think you just took it the wrong way. I just like winning trophys, and to me the size of those plaques is a slap in the face.  You writing this big ass reply is making a big deal out of it. What do you know of what happens, whos out there, or what people are doing for the lifestyle in Austin. You dont even live here. Did I say that I'm doing something for the lifestyle.  You should know that anyone that builds a lowlow is keeping the lifestlye alive. I myself have 2 and another on the way. You dont have to be part of a commercailly driven organization to be automatically doing something for the lifestyle. I dont want to be out every saturday night rollin on riverside.  Ive seen you out there too.  Its been a while cause i know your engine went out on your caddy.  Im 32 years old, I got better things to do on a saturday night. So no disrespect here homie.
> ...



all good homie...no disrespect from both parts, and no e-thuggin :biggrin: ...

:scrutinize: have you been following me.... :biggrin: 

its all cool though...keep on doin what your doin, wouldnt mind seeing the lincoln out more at the shows....


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Dec 4 2008, 11:04 PM~12341539
> *i know these damn ROOKIES........ :biggrin:
> *


i know right! :biggrin: im working my up slowly but surely know how i dew


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 5 2008, 11:48 AM~12344465
> *all good homie...no disrespect from both parts, and no e-thuggin :biggrin: ...
> 
> :scrutinize: have you been following me.... :biggrin:
> ...


No hard feelings homie.

Havent been following you. Im just aware of things happening and not happening in the community. Definatelly hitting more shows in the 09.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 5 2008, 10:44 AM~12343879
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ATXSS, 96_impalass, degre576
> 3 vatos with nothing better to do than to be on LIL ....  :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


I'll supervise :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 5 2008, 11:47 AM~12343913
> *i am down long as you have dinner ready
> *



LOL...Can y'all see Rick up on the roof putting up lights???? :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Oooo dats nice!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Nico w/ hair :0 :nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 5 2008, 02:12 PM~12345757
> *LOL...Can y'all see Rick up on the roof putting up lights????  :biggrin:
> *


i hope he has insurense.....for da house :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 5 2008, 03:19 PM~12345799
> *i hope he has insurense.....for da house :biggrin:
> *


Right!! Big Rick would damage some shingles! :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

i'm a fucken bigg fatt fuck....that only care about me and me only....i just got my mail and damm is it more depressing that....i only had 66.00 all month in my bank account.....i childsupport is wayyyyyyy over due and i don't not going give have b*cth anything or my kids....i 'd put all that i have into my cars.....i'm 31 years old living with my mother ......and can't seen to lose any weight....fuck...i'm drepessed.....so if your looking for a loser...please call me.....i have shit to offer you women....oh....but wait...i have a bigg ass necklace thats worth....20.00 dollars or mybe 30 cuease it say homiesonly....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 5 2008, 02:25 PM~12345849
> *Right!! Big Rick would damage some shingles!  :biggrin:
> *


more like fall through :biggrin: .....or roof leaks


----------



## KING*85* (Jul 8, 2008)

JUST STOPPIN IN 2 SHOW THE ATX A LIL LUV 
:wave: DAMN I MISS IT DOWN THERE....


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 5 2008, 02:12 PM~12345757
> *LOL...Can y'all see Rick up on the roof putting up lights????  :biggrin:
> *


funnny...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 5 2008, 12:48 PM~12344465
> *all good homie...no disrespect from both parts, and no e-thuggin :biggrin: ...
> 
> :scrutinize: have you been following me.... :biggrin:
> ...


x2

i still havent seen it in person  but on the pics it looks sick bro .. :thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up knights


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

chillin


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

whats up knights Damn i missed alot goin on here :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 6 2008, 11:05 AM~12352478
> *whats up knights Damn i missed alot goin on here :0
> *


workin for the city must be a hard job huh? i feel ya


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

damn today sure is nice outside, good day fora cruise.... :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Dec 6 2008, 03:13 PM~12353894
> *damn today sure is nice outside, good day fora cruise.... :biggrin:
> *


u got ur car back??


----------



## atxbabydoll (Dec 5, 2008)

what you up to alex?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up famliy


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

yeah hopefully we'll hit up the park tomorrow...


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Dec 7 2008, 12:45 AM~12357375
> *yeah hopefully we'll hit up the park tomorrow...
> *



Y u selling ur car ? ur crazy! u gona regret it.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Dec 7 2008, 07:30 AM~12358654
> *Y u selling ur car ? ur crazy! u gona regret it.
> *


thats wha i was saying. that car is too beautiful to let it go


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Dec 6 2008, 11:45 PM~12357375
> *yeah hopefully we'll hit up the park tomorrow...
> *


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 4 2008, 11:09 PM~12341088
> *i guess fatass went home....probaley calling terry "they making fun of me'' :tears:  :tears: ...... :biggrin:
> *


ha ha ha naw that's your members calling terry crying about what I write on her so check ya people cause there tha ones crying like lil girls
:0. :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Dec 4 2008, 11:52 PM~12341458
> *
> fixing to get a lot better man.... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Watch it anna I have not said anything to out of respect for terry but your pushing it


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: miggy254,* KING*OF*ATX, FATASS, 96_impalass*


whats da deal fellaz :wave: hope everyone enjoyed their weekend. well its back to work tomorrow  anything going on next weekend? did anyone go to the show in san marcos?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 7 2008, 07:19 PM~12361991
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: miggy254, KING*OF*ATX, FATASS, 96_impalass
> whats da deal fellaz  :wave: hope everyone enjoyed their weekend.  well its back to work tomorrow   anything going on next weekend? did anyone go to the show in san marcos?
> *



i went


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 7 2008, 08:20 PM~12362000
> *i went
> *


how was it?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 7 2008, 07:30 PM~12362111
> *how was it?
> *


alright downloadin pics


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 7 2008, 09:18 PM~12362658
> *alright downloadin pics
> *


awreadyy.. Alex took home like 3 or 4 throphies today :thumbsup: hope to see yall next weekend too.. iam bout to jump in the shower but ill check out them pics when i get back on.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Dec 7 2008, 05:57 PM~12361822
> *ha ha ha naw that's your members calling terry crying about what I write on her so check ya people cause there tha ones crying like lil girls
> :0.  :biggrin:
> *


listen here you punkass bitch..i called terry, he's my brother and i dont want your fagget ass fucking up the miracles name by talking shit on here. next time i see you at the park muthafucka i'll talk to you.dont even think of threating my niece anna either bitch. fucks wrong with you.i'll be driving the green caprice three wheeling bitch.!!!!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up kaze..


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 96_impalass, degre576, beto68

whats up


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Any pics from the show Alex?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Hey Rick I told you it was out a field.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

to much dust out there


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

should have went with alex


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

hey squid any luck on that PIC ?


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 7 2008, 08:52 PM~12363894
> *whats up kaze..
> *


wussup big rick how you doing fool?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 7 2008, 09:55 PM~12363935
> *Any pics from the show Alex?
> *


down loading :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Dec 7 2008, 09:59 PM~12363991
> *wussup big rick how you doing fool?
> *



chillin. ready to hop it on you


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

this car beat me


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 7 2008, 09:01 PM~12364015
> *chillin. ready to hop it on you
> *


should have been at the park i was waiting fool... :biggrin: i couldnt stop three wheeling, it was sweet. (cuz nothing broke... :biggrin: )


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

so what trophy's you get overthere alex?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Dec 7 2008, 10:05 PM~12364052
> *should have been at the park i was waiting fool... :biggrin: i couldnt stop three wheeling, it was sweet. (cuz nothing broke... :biggrin: )
> *



Was it packed?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS+Dec 7 2008, 06:57 PM~12361822-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 7 2008, 09:06 PM~12364071
> *Was it packed?
> *


na only a few people.i was chillin with miklo


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Dec 7 2008, 10:05 PM~12364052
> *should have been at the park i was waiting fool... :biggrin: i couldnt stop three wheeling, it was sweet. (cuz nothing broke... :biggrin: )
> *



damn next time. i got there late people were actin crazy


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

stl no luck gone all day wus up kazeroc


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Dec 7 2008, 10:08 PM~12364092
> *na only a few people.i was chillin with miklo
> *



when you gonna be ready to stripe your car?


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 7 2008, 09:08 PM~12364096
> *damn next time.  i got there late people were actin crazy
> *


yeah fo sho i'll be looking for dat black impala.... :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

what up PINKY?


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 7 2008, 09:09 PM~12364113
> *stl no luck gone all day  wus up kazeroc
> *


chillin fool


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 7 2008, 10:05 PM~12364057
> *so what trophy's you get overthere alex?
> *


1st lowrider, best paint & best of show :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Dec 7 2008, 10:10 PM~12364131
> *yeah fo sho i'll be looking for dat black impala.... :biggrin:
> *



lol bring it


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2008, 10:12 PM~12364152
> *1st lowrider, best paint & best of show :biggrin:
> *


how many cars


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

7 Members: degre576, atxpinky, 96_impalass, KAZE86CUTTY, 73monte, beto68, DA_SQUID


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 7 2008, 10:11 PM~12364142
> *what up PINKY?
> *


what up


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 7 2008, 09:09 PM~12364115
> *when you gonna be ready to stripe your car?
> *


when ever i get it painted.but i do have another project might need striping


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 7 2008, 10:13 PM~12364164
> *how many cars
> *


12 entries.......Nico got 1st too :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Dec 7 2008, 10:14 PM~12364186
> *when ever i get it painted.but i do have another project might need striping
> *



let me know when you ready. I need to concenrate on working on more cars.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2008, 10:16 PM~12364207
> *12 entries.......Nico got 1st too :biggrin:
> *



Any Pics?


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 7 2008, 10:18 PM~12364243
> *Any Pics?
> *


i got some


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 7 2008, 09:18 PM~12364229
> *let me know when you ready.  I need to concenrate on working on more cars.
> *


allready :biggrin:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

damn


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

did dyou have renee take that out of the tree house?


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 7 2008, 10:25 PM~12364334
> *did dyou have renee take that out of the tree house?
> *


on the van


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Dec 7 2008, 10:22 PM~12364295
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn who wrapped dat console. He must be bad ass at wrapping stuff.


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 7 2008, 10:26 PM~12364364
> *Damn who wrapped dat console.  He must be bad ass at wrapping stuff.
> *


ha ha ha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WHATS UP ATX (POST PICS OF DA SHOW)


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 7 2008, 10:26 PM~12364364
> *Damn who wrapped dat console.  He must be bad ass at wrapping stuff.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 7 2008, 10:04 PM~12364049
> *this car beat me
> 
> 
> ...


for what place


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Dec 7 2008, 10:29 PM~12364399
> *for what place
> *


i got 2nd and he got 1st.. crazy thing he did not have his seats done


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 7 2008, 10:31 PM~12364436
> *i got 2nd and he got 1st.. crazy thing he did not have his seats done
> *


you got robbbed waz up every one


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Dec 7 2008, 10:36 PM~12364512
> *you got robbbed        waz up every one
> *



i know...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

and to top it off something hit my car on the hwy on the way over there :angry:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

damn


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2008, 10:46 PM~12364637
> *and to top it off something hit my car on the hwy on the way over there :angry:
> 
> 
> ...



time for a side pic


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2008, 10:46 PM~12364637
> *and to top it off something hit my car on the hwy on the way over there :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


that s u c k s


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2008, 10:46 PM~12364637
> *and to top it off something hit my car on the hwy on the way over there :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


what side


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Dec 7 2008, 10:49 PM~12364664
> *time for a side pic
> *


more like new paint job








front fender


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Dec 7 2008, 10:49 PM~12364664
> *time for a side pic
> *


do you have to go to the pole out by the street to get internet like your phone to get service


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

im at the libary


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Dec 7 2008, 10:55 PM~12364743
> *do you have to go to the pole out by the street to get internet like your phone to get service
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears: :rofl: :rofl: good 1


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Damm it, that sucks Alex. But you know you need to get the body bushings before he touches it.


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2008, 10:58 PM~12364778
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tears:  :rofl:  :rofl: good 1
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Dec 7 2008, 10:57 PM~12364764
> *im at the libary
> *



calm down MD.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 7 2008, 10:58 PM~12364788
> *Damm it, that sucks Alex.  But you know you need to get the body bushings before he touches it.
> *


i know


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 7 2008, 10:59 PM~12364799
> *calm down MD.
> *


MD?..........Mentally Disabled


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2008, 11:01 PM~12364820
> *MD?..........Mentally Disabled
> *


ha ha


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

ok how big was the show 30 cars or 50


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

73 what s this sat bbq at your house


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2008, 11:01 PM~12364820
> *MD?..........Mentally Disabled
> *



Thats what we call Gilbert. Gilbert goes to the library in elroy to get on the internet.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Dec 7 2008, 11:09 PM~12364920
> *73 what s this sat  bbq at your house
> *



you gonna but your meat on alex's grill or the other way around.


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

what up KAZE


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Dec 7 2008, 10:39 PM~12365257
> *what up  KAZE
> *


wussup pinky, cars looking pretty good fool ..............


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Dec 7 2008, 11:40 PM~12365271
> *wussup pinky, cars looking pretty good fool ..............
> *


thankssssssssss yours to bro i see the 3


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Dec 7 2008, 11:42 PM~12365292
> *thankssssssssss yours to bro i see the 3
> *



so whats that deal PINK, you gonna work tomorrow. If not Ill take that wood over there so we can finish the speaker box.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

rick you got mail...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:twak: :twak:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:biggrin: waz good everybody?.... skool check in!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Dec 8 2008, 08:52 AM~12366700
> * :biggrin: waz good everybody?.... skool check in!
> *


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Dec 7 2008, 07:07 PM~12361899
> *Watch it anna I have not said anything to out of respect for terry but your pushing it
> *


pushing it? Bitch ur crossed the line by putting Anna's name in yo fucking mouth...you come on here talking big shit to everybody but would never go face up...keep her name out ur mouth or it will be handled a different way....believe that


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

Didn't have time to go to the show in San Marcos yesterday, studying for finals. It looks like the lows were few though, thanks for posting pics.


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

what up fellas and fellettes ? where is every1 at today its like a ghost town in here.. ... 








what up boy blue ?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up beeny


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

chillin here at work


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 8 2008, 12:49 PM~12368394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Hey Alex...this lil ride here belongs to Andres brother, Jose. Pretty bad ass ride. That fool is getting married! Gonna shoot the wedding. (with a camera) :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

who in ATX gonna be doing this 1st... or has it allready been done..?? :dunno:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

que onda Razaaaaaa


nah but whats up people.... just got off work.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

PSST PSST PSST PSST PSST


WHAS SAPPENING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

looks like nothing :biggrin:


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

so what up fool


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up everyone


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i heard de la hoya is demanding a rematch.. :0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

wat up peeps


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 8 2008, 11:30 PM~12375218
> *i heard de la hoya is demanding a rematch..  :0
> *


HE BROKE ALREADY!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Dec 8 2008, 11:43 PM~12375393
> *wat up peeps
> *


 :wave: :wave: *KNIGHTshift checking in* :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 9 2008, 12:45 AM~12375423
> *HE BROKE ALREADY!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


how much did he make off that fight anyway? i never heard i just know its up there wayyyyyy up there


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 8 2008, 11:55 PM~12375556
> *how much did he make off that fight anyway? i never heard i just know its up there wayyyyyy up there
> *


i have no idea...i heard da same


what up beto95 :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 9 2008, 01:19 AM~12375882
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Is everybody going???


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

skool check in!!! :biggrin: or am i at skool?.... :scrutinize:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Dec 9 2008, 08:58 AM~12377364
> *skool check in!!! :biggrin: or am i at skool?.... :scrutinize:
> *


niko


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

IF YOUR UP THIS EARLY ON A DAY LIKE THIS I'D HOPE YOUR AT SCHOOL....  
IF I HAD A DAY OFF WITH A CLOUDY CRAPPY LOOKING DAY I'D BE LOOKING AT THE INSIDE OF MY EYELIDS... :420:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 9 2008, 07:56 AM~12377106
> *Is everybody going???
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: i just found out about it


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

whatup 73


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Dec 9 2008, 11:11 AM~12377966
> *whatup 73
> *


YO ALEX DOES JOE FROM CAP COLISION EVER GET ON LIL IF SO WHATS HIS FORUM NAME ?


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 9 2008, 09:55 AM~12377800
> *:dunno:  :dunno: i just found out about it
> *


go im with you


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up everyone


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 9 2008, 07:56 AM~12377106
> *Is everybody going???
> *



depends who is judging. this weekend i was cheated


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 9 2008, 09:14 AM~12377994
> *YO ALEX DOES JOE FROM CAP COLISION EVER GET ON LIL IF SO WHATS HIS FORUM NAME ?
> *


Phat boy


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jtap20_@Dec 9 2008, 11:22 AM~12378086
> *Phat boy
> *


 :thumbsup: THANKS


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHAT BOY+Nov 21 2008, 08:47 AM~12219543-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but he don't say much :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 9 2008, 10:34 AM~12378196
> *but he don't say much :biggrin:
> *











here's his##


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 9 2008, 12:19 AM~12375882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tricking people by puttin a car thats not from austin at least they edited the plates :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Dec 9 2008, 11:15 AM~12378010
> *go im with you
> *


x2 if yall go iam down too.. whos all going to waco on Saturday? 2 shows in one weekend and the weather is suppose to be nice so far. after this weekend i will take my rims off and finally put it in the shop


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 9 2008, 11:34 AM~12378196
> *but he don't say much :biggrin:
> *


damn he only got 1 post .... :scrutinize:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

check out Alex and Rick


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

don't u know the bird is a word..


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 9 2008, 03:18 PM~12380696
> *check out Alex and Rick
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

check out Alex and Rick  











And not afraid to drive them on the streets


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 9 2008, 04:46 PM~12380915
> *nice
> *


yessir... they posted it up on the wego tour forum so i got it from there


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 9 2008, 02:48 PM~12380467
> *x2 if yall go iam down too.. whos all going to waco on Saturday? 2 shows in one weekend and the weather is suppose to be nice so far.  after this weekend i will take my rims off and finally put it in the shop
> *


I'll be in waco, u want to meet up in Belton or Temeple??
We'll leave around 9a.m.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 9 2008, 03:18 PM~12380696
> *check out Alex and Rick
> 
> 
> ...


*KNIGHTS!!!!!!*


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

yea, Its sleeting over here too


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

oh i ......................nevermind


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Dec 9 2008, 10:19 PM~12385115
> *
> 
> 
> ...



now put it a cup and pee on it. give to slomo see if he eats it. :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

damn pablo 5:07am ? were you up that early :wow: or up that late :420: fool.... ???


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

better have my money


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY FLACO!!!!*


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 10 2008, 11:34 AM~12388429
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY FLACO!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks brotha!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRO


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 10 2008, 11:43 AM~12388517
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRO
> *


Thank ya...thank ya...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

show off !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 10 2008, 09:34 AM~12388429
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY FLACO!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


X2 HOPE U HAVE A GOOD 1


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 10 2008, 12:38 PM~12389569
> *show off !!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

whats up guys? say when are the lows gunna take back chicano park? Sunday some fool almost hit my car as he came off the curb from doing donuts in the grass with no lights on!!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

alex what time are you leavinjg for waco


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 10 2008, 02:35 PM~12390527
> *alex what time are you leavinjg for waco
> *


around 9 a.m. ....u going


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 10 2008, 02:42 PM~12390580
> *around 9 a.m. ....u going
> *


how bout u benny


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 9 2008, 06:48 PM~12381948
> *I'll be in waco, u want to meet up in Belton or Temple??
> We'll leave around 9a.m.
> *


yea sounds good i'll let ya know before then to be sure.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 10 2008, 02:42 PM~12390580
> *around 9 a.m. ....u going
> *


i will go. my money just came in. so that means i can go.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Hey guys and gals....I was listening to the radio station (HOT 93.3) and they are doing that Stuff a Truck thang. Doing it until Friday. What do y'all think about everybody getting together with some toys and rolling out there to take them? Representing lowriders and custom rides around Austin. They are all going to AUSTIN AREA kids who are in need of a better Christmas. When I heard them right now on the radio they said that they are not even close to filling the truck. Let me know what y'all think. 

Even if we don't take that many toys. Think about it, as many of us who are on here, buying just a $5-$10 toy....

Holla at me if ya down.
Flaco 512-576-9008


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 10 2008, 05:23 PM~12392166
> *Hey guys and gals....I was listening to the radio station (HOT 93.3) and they are doing that Stuff a Truck thang. Doing it until Friday. What do y'all think about everybody getting together with some toys and rolling out there to take them? Representing lowriders and custom rides around Austin. They are all going to AUSTIN AREA kids who are in need of a better Christmas. When I heard them right now on the radio they said that they are not even close to filling the truck. Let me know what y'all think.
> 
> Even if we don't take that many toys. Think about it, as many of us who are on here, buying just a $5-$10 toy....
> ...


rob talked bout doing that too, sounds good


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 10 2008, 05:23 PM~12392166
> *Hey guys and gals....I was listening to the radio station (HOT 93.3) and they are doing that Stuff a Truck thang. Doing it until Friday. What do y'all think about everybody getting together with some toys and rolling out there to take them? Representing lowriders and custom rides around Austin. They are all going to AUSTIN AREA kids who are in need of a better Christmas. When I heard them right now on the radio they said that they are not even close to filling the truck. Let me know what y'all think.
> 
> Even if we don't take that many toys. Think about it, as many of us who are on here, buying just a $5-$10 toy....
> ...


they'll be at TOYS~R~US near lakeline mall 
7 a.m.-7 p.m.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 10 2008, 10:12 PM~12394546
> *they'll be at TOYS~R~US near lakeline mall
> 7 a.m.-7 p.m.
> *



Anybody else down to roll out there with me and Alex? It would be nice to have a lil caravan go out there.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 10 2008, 09:34 PM~12394820
> *Anybody else down to roll out there with me and Alex? It would be nice to have a lil caravan go out there.
> *


yea it would......Robs down too


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up people


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 10 2008, 03:58 PM~12390755
> *how bout u benny
> *


chale tamale the wife has spoken and when I tried to put my pata down she kicked me..  

Anyways let me know when yall are rollin out to the toy drive I will see if I can make that 1 at least...


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 11 2008, 08:01 AM~12398322
> *chale tamale the wife has spoken and when I tried to put my pata down she kicked me..
> 
> Anyways let me know when yall are rollin out to the toy drive I will see if I can make that 1 at least...
> *


We gonna be meeting at Alex's house around 5pm Friday. Then roll out from there.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

damn homie we gonna be stuck in some serious traffic.... I'll see whats up and get back at chall


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Dec 10 2008, 02:54 PM~12390165
> *whats up guys? say when are the lows gunna take back chicano park? Sunday some fool almost hit my car as he came off the curb from doing donuts in the grass with no lights on!!
> *



Lets take back in 09' !!!!!
:yessad: :yessad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

found someones house on google maps street view... hhmmm :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 11 2008, 01:04 PM~12400657
> *found someones house on google maps street view...  hhmmm :0
> 
> 
> ...


r u stalking me :nicoderm:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

no was looking at the transmission line on riverside... this shit on google gives alot of info like the address shows up when you do this view... I did'nt take the pic its on google maps.... :0



> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 11 2008, 02:10 PM~12400728
> *r u stalking me :nicoderm:
> *


your not my type... :twak:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

STALKER! Look Out! :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 11 2008, 04:01 PM~12401684
> *STALKER! Look Out! :biggrin:
> *


dammit and i gave Benny my cell# at the last show :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up everyone.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 11 2008, 05:46 PM~12402759
> *whats up everyone.
> *


so u going on Saturday? wha bout the show at rent a tire on Sunday?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 11 2008, 05:12 PM~12403047
> *so u going on Saturday? wha bout the show at rent a tire on Sunday?
> *


dont know


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

what up benny.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

just got guitar hero pretty good


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 11 2008, 09:31 PM~12405453
> *just got guitar hero pretty good
> *


*GET A JOB!!* :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

damn looks like it's been dead all day....


well i made my appearance now im going to sleep


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

whats the deal on the toy drive happening or not happening ?


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:wave: :dunno: :ugh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 12 2008, 07:41 AM~12409725
> *whats the deal on the toy drive happening or not happening ?
> *


i got my toy :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

ok I guess we leaving from your house again .. :biggrin: cya around 4-430... yall gonna be there ?


what up pablo ?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 12 2008, 10:17 AM~12410551
> *i got my toy :biggrin:
> *


cochino


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

este vato !!! :loco:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 12 2008, 10:22 AM~12410591
> *este vato !!!  :loco:
> *


 :angry: 



























































what did u call me????
:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 12 2008, 10:21 AM~12410579
> *ok I guess we leaving from your house again .. :biggrin:    cya around 4-430...  yall gonna be there ?
> what up pablo ?
> *


i'll be here


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 12 2008, 10:22 AM~12410591
> *este vato !!!  :loco:
> *


no its.....mas puto :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

who's all rollin out tonight to the toy drive... I'd say stuff the truck but miggy would think of something nasty to say about it. :barf:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 12 2008, 10:29 AM~12410664
> *who's all rollin out tonight to the toy drive... I'd say stuff the truck but miggy would think of something nasty to say about it. :barf:
> *


monte is ready hno: hno: berrrrr


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

unique27 = mas puto ? ok I'll remember that...









:dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 12 2008, 10:32 AM~12410688
> *unique27 = mas puto ?  ok I'll remember that...
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

wat up guys(knightsgirl)


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 12 2008, 10:35 AM~12410723
> *wat up guys(knightsgirl)
> *


how ya doing :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

gonna go home and get the hoopty ... see yall after the lunch hour...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 12 2008, 10:37 AM~12410737
> *gonna go home and get the hoopty ...  see yall after the lunch hour...
> *


bring da 48 :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 12 2008, 10:28 AM~12410657
> *no its.....mas puto :biggrin:
> *



no u should know better than that.....u had a couple of ***** in the club


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 12 2008, 10:38 AM~12410751
> *no u should know better than that.....u had a couple of ***** in the club
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 12 2008, 10:38 AM~12410751
> *no u should know better than that.....u had a couple of ***** in the club
> *


4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 73monte, MiKLO, unique27, ATXSS



speaking of ***** :biggrin: 
whats up miklo :wave: :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

what up ****** :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:0 @4:11


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 12 2008, 11:38 AM~12410751
> *no u should know better than that.....u had a couple of ***** in the club
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Today is a special day


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 12 2008, 02:25 PM~12412438
> *:0 @4:11
> 
> 
> ...


I see Lamark passed out asleep :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

to the top


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

just a reminder!!! if ur interested in 3 piece fenders hit up wild toyz customs!! my old fender is part of my new one!!! thanks 4 nothing!!


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

where iz da pixz?.....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

dats it. only one pic?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

u noticed how everyones throphies are layin down.. thats how freakin windy it was out there ...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## daddyjay81 (Dec 13, 2008)

yeah thats a awsome ride i always enjoy looking at it niice job 
showing some love from BELTON TX :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Dec 14 2008, 05:22 PM~12428409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


timing chain broke??


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

wish me luck. finals all this week    

mon. spanish 2 and geometry
tue. bcis (i kno ima pass that 1) english 2
wed. woodshop and w. hist.
thursd. pe and chemisty


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 14 2008, 11:14 PM~12431503
> *wish me luck. finals all this week
> 
> mon. spanish 2 and geometry
> ...


GOOD LUCK SQUID!!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*THE PRESIDENT OF SLEEPING AT DA SHOW CLUB!!!!*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 15 2008, 12:30 AM~12431671
> *THE PRESIDENT OF SLEEPING AT DA SHOW CLUB!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

hi ms knightgirl every thing still the same for the x-mas dinner still good


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Dec 15 2008, 12:48 AM~12431833
> *hi ms knightgirl every thing still the same for the x-mas dinner still good
> *


yes sir....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

i got best of show and they gave me *A* 22'' wheel for a trophy


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

wow wat r u going 2 do w/ that???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

boogie and meme from hot 93.3 r cruzing :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Dec 15 2008, 12:45 AM~12432219
> *wow wat r u going 2 do w/ that???
> *


water hose holder :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 15 2008, 02:03 AM~12432301
> *water hose holder :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


ok wat ever works... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

were picking these up wed. for da truck


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 15 2008, 01:59 AM~12432284
> *boogie and meme from hot 93.3 r cruzing :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lol Boogie looks like a thuggish white boy :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

looks like yall had fun..  

wish I could have gone...
I find out today weather my baby is a boy or girl...
hno:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 14 2008, 10:30 PM~12431671
> *THE PRESIDENT OF SLEEPING AT DA SHOW CLUB!!!!</span>
> <img src=\'http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/x-mas/IMG_4011.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>hahaha where iz the other one at 96_impalass?.....


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

ight guys time for the finals!!!! hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Dec 15 2008, 08:17 AM~12432997
> *hahaha where iz the other one at 96_impalass?.....
> *


this one


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

*Pics from Hot 93.3 Stuff A Truck. 

Thanks to Alex, Mona, Rob, and Benny for coming out! 

And Charles for the attempt! Dude you need a cell phone! *


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 15 2008, 10:05 AM~12433537
> *nice pics
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 15 2008, 10:05 AM~12433537
> *nice pics
> *


x34


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

tight ass pics


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Thanks fellas! Those were taken with my new camera!


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

nice pixz homie


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 15 2008, 11:40 AM~12434226
> *Thanks fellas! Those were taken with my new camera!
> *


nice.. i am getting one next month. my homeboy is selling me one. lens and everything


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 15 2008, 08:50 AM~12433115
> *this one
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 15 2008, 09:42 AM~12433403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Heard that on the radio bout 3-4 times Friday night!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

we're having a girl....

time to get one or two of these...
:machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 15 2008, 12:30 AM~12431671
> *THE PRESIDENT OF SLEEPING AT DA SHOW CLUB!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 i wasnt sleeping i was just thinkin with my eyes closed :biggrin: 


ok ok yall got me :banghead: but that hour long nap did me some good. i felt better after it


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 15 2008, 03:18 PM~12436011
> *we're having a girl....
> 
> time to get one or two of these...
> ...


 :roflmao: congrats bro


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

thanks


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 15 2008, 04:18 PM~12436011
> *we're having a girl....
> 
> time to get one or two of these...
> ...


awreadyyyy

congradulations :thumbsup:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

http://videos.streetfire.net/video/7b210e4...b5d011239d4.htm


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 15 2008, 04:18 PM~12436011
> *we're having a girl....
> 
> time to get one or two of these...
> ...



 :roflmao: :roflmao: congrats... have any names in mind??


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 15 2008, 06:43 PM~12437911
> *awreadyyyy
> 
> congradulations  :thumbsup:
> *


x300


----------



## KING*85* (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 15 2008, 04:18 PM~12436011
> *we're having a girl....
> 
> time to get one or two of these...
> ...


already a lil' ******* .... CONGRATES HOMIE


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 15 2008, 03:18 PM~12436011
> *we're having a girl....
> 
> time to get one or two of these...
> ...


congrats bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

can sumone pm me lamarks number...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 16 2008, 12:24 AM~12441392
> *can sumone pm me lamarks number...
> *


281-330-8004


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Dec 15 2008, 10:59 PM~12440353
> *ttt
> *



i just sent ya a pm ..  hope you still got it. if i had known i couldve bought it from you yesterday when i was in da ATX


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 15 2008, 11:39 PM~12441624
> *i just sent ya a pm ..    hope you still got it.  if i had known i couldve bought it from you yesterday when i was in da ATX
> *


i was at work yesterday...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

KNIGHT check in


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

present :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 16 2008, 12:23 AM~12442148
> *KNIGHT check in
> *


mona said thanx for your help today


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 15 2008, 03:18 PM~12436011
> *we're having a girl....
> 
> time to get one or two of these...
> ...


congrates to you and your wife there a blast


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 16 2008, 12:27 AM~12441452
> *281-330-8004
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Hit mike jones up on the Lows


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:wave: what up everybody ?


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Dec 16 2008, 01:31 AM~12442633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Saved  :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Dec 16 2008, 01:31 AM~12442633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your wrong for that 1 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Dec 16 2008, 01:31 AM~12442633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats high school pimpin days.

why you bringing up old chit. :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> > TTT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 15 2008, 03:18 PM~12436011
> *we're having a girl....
> 
> time to get one or two of these...
> ...



Congrats! ! My new one just turned 4 months on Sat.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 15 2008, 04:18 PM~12436011
> *we're having a girl....
> 
> time to get one or two of these...
> ...



CONGRATZ!!!!!!!!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

is that a KOP plaque he's got ? 












Congrats! ! My new one just turned 4 months on Sat.

congrats on yours too... My world is about to be rocked .... 


CONGRATZ!!!!!!!!
thnks flaco...


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

http://elfyourself.jibjab.com/view/TF1L5vurSack558R check it out big josh! :roflmao: :roflmao: It takes awhile to load up!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 16 2008, 02:06 PM~12446193
> *is that a KOP plaque he's got ?
> 
> 
> ...


nah we all thought that one time, we were like WTF! :angry: it was funny :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

congrats on yours too... My world is about to be rocked .... 
CONGRATZ!!!!!!!!

Thanks, I know what you mean, especially for me, I never thought I would have another one, my kids from a previous marriage are all grown up (25 & 24). What's cool he has two nephews that are going to be older than him! ! !


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Dec 16 2008, 04:17 PM~12446769
> *http://elfyourself.jibjab.com/view/TF1L5vurSack558R check it out big josh! :roflmao:  :roflmao: It takes awhile to load up!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 16 2008, 07:03 PM~12448433
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whats up Josh :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

http://www.27bslash6.com/matthewsparty.html


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Dec 16 2008, 02:17 PM~12446769
> *http://elfyourself.jibjab.com/view/TF1L5vurSack558R check it out big josh! :roflmao:  :roflmao: It takes awhile to load up!
> *


now that funny :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

WHAT UP PEOPLES ? ANYTHING GOING DOWN THIS WEEKEND ?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 17 2008, 08:28 AM~12453585
> *WHAT UP PEOPLES ?  ANYTHING GOING DOWN THIS WEEKEND ?
> *


car show at antionios....knights christmas party and late night card and bones game at ur place


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

ALLREADY...!!!!!


ON A SIDE NOTE..
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: @2:51 MIGGY I FOUND A GIRL FOR YOU !!!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 17 2008, 09:32 AM~12453850
> *ALLREADY...!!!!!
> ON A SIDE NOTE..
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: @2:51  MIGGY I FOUND A GIRL FOR YOU !!!
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: poor coffee table got assed


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 14 2008, 11:14 PM~12431503
> *wish me luck. finals all this week
> 
> mon. spanish 2 and geometry
> ...


5 down 3 to go :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 17 2008, 10:57 AM~12454455
> *5 down 3 to go :cheesy:
> *


good luck


----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

Merry Christmas Knights of Pleasure

Jtap20 take a look....


http://elfyourself.jibjab.com/view/Kg6CFmTMEs3QVeDbaMtN


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Dec 17 2008, 11:05 AM~12454524
> *Merry Christmas Knights of Pleasure
> 
> Jtap20 take a look....
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 17 2008, 09:32 AM~12453850
> *ALLREADY...!!!!!
> ON A SIDE NOTE..
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: @2:51  MIGGY I FOUND A GIRL FOR YOU !!!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Dec 17 2008, 11:05 AM~12454524
> *Merry Christmas Knights of Pleasure
> 
> Jtap20 take a look....
> ...


haha


----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 17 2008, 10:47 AM~12454954
> *haha
> *



You didn't like my video Rick?


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

that video was funny!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

by special request

http://elfyourself.jibjab.com/view/vmvjJg0Np8tuKmIhcqHZ


HEllo Flaco!!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Dec 17 2008, 12:05 PM~12454524
> *Merry Christmas Knights of Pleasure
> 
> Jtap20 take a look....
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

Austin Rollerz Only

http://elfyourself.jibjab.com/view/AQa5NXm8ifJ71zrU8dsf

MR and Mrs Lac of Respect

http://elfyourself.jibjab.com/view/8ybSMj3LXLjdggHt

Knights Of Pleasure plus Miklo

http://elfyourself.jibjab.com/view/zzgsNQgkqRAiW6TzWYwd

May you all have a Merry Christmas...and a happy new year.


----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

I hope I didn't offend anyone, this was all intended to be fun, but if I did I apologize, May you all have a merry christmas!!!


Your Homegirl
Mrs Lac


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

OMG THOSE VIDEOS ARE HILARIOUS !!!

WHAT UP ALEX ? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Dec 17 2008, 12:47 PM~12455550
> *I hope I didn't offend anyone, this was all intended to be fun, but if I did I apologize, May you all have a merry christmas!!!
> Your Homegirl
> Mrs Lac
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU TOO MRS. LAC


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 17 2008, 01:30 PM~12455956
> *OMG THOSE VIDEOS ARE HILARIOUS !!!
> 
> WHAT UP ALEX ? :biggrin:
> *


watching them videos :roflmao: :roflmao: what u doing??


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

HERE AT WORK WORKING HARD ..  AS USUAL


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

I WAS DRIVING DOWN MONTOPOLIS SOUTH OF BEN WHITE AND CAUGHT A GLIMPSE OF A 58 IMPALA BEHIND SOMEONES HOUSE LIKE A SAID A GLIMPSE BUT IT LOOKS LIKE A LIGHT GREEN COLOR AND DECENT SHAPE ... I WAS LIKE :0 " I KNOW I DID'NT JUST SEE A 58 " MAYBE SOMEONE HERE IN ATX GONNA BE ROLLIN A 58 SOON ..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 17 2008, 01:54 PM~12456124
> *I WAS DRIVING DOWN MONTOPOLIS SOUTH OF BEN WHITE AND CAUGHT A GLIMPSE OF A 58 IMPALA BEHIND SOMEONES HOUSE LIKE A SAID A GLIMPSE BUT IT LOOKS LIKE A LIGHT GREEN COLOR AND DECENT SHAPE ... I WAS LIKE  :0  " I KNOW I DID'NT JUST SEE A 58 "    MAYBE SOMEONE HERE IN ATX GONNA BE ROLLIN A 58 SOON ..
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 17 2008, 03:03 PM~12456196
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


x2


----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 17 2008, 12:48 PM~12456076
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU TOO MRS. LAC
> *


Thank you Alex.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 17 2008, 10:32 AM~12453850
> *ALLREADY...!!!!!
> ON A SIDE NOTE..
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: @2:51  MIGGY I FOUND A GIRL FOR YOU !!!
> ...


 :uh: 



















i think ive seen her in Kyle before ridin in an impala :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Dec 17 2008, 12:47 PM~12455550
> *I hope I didn't offend anyone, this was all intended to be fun, but if I did I apologize, May you all have a merry christmas!!!
> Your Homegirl
> Mrs Lac
> *



that was funny same to you


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Dec 17 2008, 01:37 PM~12455449
> *by special request
> 
> http://elfyourself.jibjab.com/view/vmvjJg0Np8tuKmIhcqHZ
> ...





HAHAHAHA!!! Look at JTap's face!!! He all looks surprised that he can dance like that! :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 17 2008, 03:44 PM~12457480
> *HAHAHAHA!!! Look at JTap's face!!! He all looks surprised that he can dance like that!    :biggrin:
> *



I should do one with Jtap and Patdog...now that would be funny!!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Dec 17 2008, 05:45 PM~12457493
> *I should do one with Jtap and Patdog...now that would be funny!!
> *


DO IT!!! 

With High School pics!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 17 2008, 03:48 PM~12457518
> *DO IT!!!
> 
> With High School pics!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


If you have any old pics sent them to me [email protected] :biggrin:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

good parts to fix yours IMPALA 66 $350.00


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

what time sat 73monte


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: 4 what


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 17 2008, 09:41 PM~12460452
> *:biggrin: 4 what
> *



you buy lunch or bbq


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

ALEX DO YOU KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THAT CARSHOW THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Dec 17 2008, 09:47 PM~12460534
> *ALEX DO YOU KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THAT CARSHOW THIS WEEKEND?
> *


let me scan da flyer


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 17 2008, 10:52 PM~12460607
> *let me scan da flyer
> *


THANKS BRO.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

sup Alex :wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Dec 17 2008, 10:54 PM~12460634
> *THANKS BRO.
> *


its Saturday at Antonios Resturant from 12-6 ... Royal Dynasty or somethin like that is the club thats holdin it.... even though the news is sayin its suppose to freeze Saturday and Sunday


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG+Dec 17 2008, 09:54 PM~12460634-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First number disconnected. Second number got a machine.
It's supposed to be 77 degrees 20% chance of rain and freeze on Sunday.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 17 2008, 11:25 PM~12461086
> *First number disconnected. Second  number got a machine.
> It's supposed to be 77 degrees 20% chance of rain and freeze on Sunday.
> 
> ...


if the weather is good, you gonna go Alex?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ANY CASH INVOLVED IN THIS SHOW AND 4 BEST OF SHOW


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 17 2008, 11:01 PM~12461536
> *if the weather is good, you gonna go Alex?
> *


i plan on going


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 18 2008, 12:09 AM~12461640
> *ANY CASH INVOLVED IN THIS SHOW AND 4 BEST OF SHOW
> *


yea its 20 dollars to enter :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: 1:50


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 18 2008, 09:16 AM~12464351
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: 1:50
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ok i was bored. so i wanted to put this picture up.  damn takes me back.











by the way if anyone has a picture of my old school benz please post it up


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

FIGURED WITH THE WEATHER THE WAY IT IS MORE PEEPS WOULD BE ON LIL BUT I GUESS EVERYONE IS ASLEEP ... :420:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

3 Members: 96_impalass, DA_SQUID, 73monte

whats up peoples??? hey squid have you beat cod? i did it is pretty tight. you get to fight against zombies


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

CALLING OUT JUSTIN..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

we should all hit this up... ill try my best to be there even if i gotta get off work early. he should do it on the weekend lol


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

what time does the show come on? time and channel.. please


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

WUSSUP KNIGHTS....... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 18 2008, 05:35 PM~12468277
> *what time does the show come on? time and channel.. please
> *


at 11 on channel 10 *or* 11


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Dec 18 2008, 06:55 PM~12468982
> *WUSSUP KNIGHTS....... :biggrin:
> *


wat up kaze, hows it going??


----------



## KING*85* (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 18 2008, 06:02 PM~12467980
> *we should all hit this up... ill try my best to be there even if i gotta get off work early.  he should do it on the weekend lol
> 
> 
> ...


 SHIT ILL BE THERE... SOUNDS LIKE ITS TIME TO CHARGE UP THE BATTS REAL GOOD ... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SEE EVERYONE THERE WHO SHOWS UP


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 17 2008, 07:39 AM~12453614
> *car show at antionios....knights christmas party and late night card and bones game at ur place
> *











*WHAT YOU THINK ROB ?? *


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 18 2008, 02:21 PM~12466625
> *3 Members: 96_impalass, DA_SQUID, 73monte
> 
> whats up peoples???  hey squid have you beat cod? i did it is pretty tight. you get to fight against zombies
> *


:yes: got to lvl 24 then they got me


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

holdin it down up in Waco Texas


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Dec 18 2008, 11:50 PM~12472209
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: 
reaching into ur ol bag of tricks.....for the people that just know u as a name on lil will see the type of rides that u put together


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up family


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Dec 19 2008, 12:50 AM~12472209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Nice. me likey :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey J is that 2 to the nose? and 1 to the rear?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX+Dec 18 2008, 11:50 PM~12472209-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gonna hurt em 2 HiLow's w/ a DEX to the nose


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 19 2008, 07:55 AM~12473895
> *NASTY :biggrin:
> Gonna hurt em  2 blk magic w/ a DEX to the nose
> *


Looks like HiLo


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 19 2008, 07:06 AM~12473910
> *Looks like HiLo
> *


fixed


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 19 2008, 05:51 AM~12473891
> *Hey J is that 2 to the nose? and 1 to the rear?
> *


*YES SIR....*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27+Dec 19 2008, 05:55 AM~12473895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*HI/LOW WOULDNT BUY ANYTHING ELSE.......*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## KING*85* (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Dec 19 2008, 12:50 AM~12472209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*85*_@Dec 19 2008, 08:04 AM~12474349
> *clean  :0  :thumbsup:
> *


*THNX...*


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Dec 17 2008, 09:18 PM~12460199
> *good parts to fix yours IMPALA 66 $350.00
> *


???????????


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

knightsgirl19's coat of arms


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Dec 19 2008, 12:50 AM~12472209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damnnnn i just wet my pants :0 jk 

but that shit looks clean.. i can tell you took your time and did it right. i seen some set ups that have wires hanging out everywhere and they went crazy with the electrical tape. looks like everyone doin big thangs for 09 .. :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 19 2008, 09:53 AM~12474297
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


dammit Miklo ..


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 19 2008, 03:21 PM~12477112
> *dammit Miklo ..
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 
now thats starting 2 get disturbing


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: unique27*, RAY_512*

fuk u been? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 19 2008, 01:40 PM~12476682
> *damnnnn i just wet my pants  :0  jk
> 
> but that shit looks clean.. i can tell you took your time and did it right.  i seen some set ups that have wires hanging out everywhere and they went crazy with the electrical tape.  looks like everyone doin big thangs for 09 ..  :thumbsup:
> *


*THNX !! *


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

4 n da morning shops closed sak


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

DEGRE NEW PIC YOUR NEXT


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 19 2008, 05:24 PM~12478459
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: unique27, RAY_512
> 
> ...


no mo' internet at the house :angry: ...i'll be around though.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

wat up peeps every1 ready for tomorrow????


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Dec 19 2008, 11:51 PM~12481047
> *no mo' internet at the house  :angry: ...i'll be around though.
> *


man waz up bro...haven't tlk to u in a minute.....


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Dec 19 2008, 10:52 PM~12481057
> *wat up peeps every1 ready for tomorrow????
> *


yyeeeeaaa!!! :cheesy: ......wait!....whuts tommorow  :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Dec 19 2008, 11:53 PM~12481065
> *yyeeeeaaa!!! :cheesy: ......wait!....whuts tommorow   :roflmao:
> *


well there's a car show and our x-mas party but i gotta go to work in da morning


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

wat up B


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Dec 19 2008, 11:52 PM~12481057
> *wat up peeps every1 ready for tomorrow????
> *


:nosad: i retired the winner already :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Dec 19 2008, 10:55 PM~12481069
> *well there's a car show and our x-mas party but i gotta go to work in da morning
> *


oh okay, thats wassup


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 19 2008, 06:06 PM~12477899
> *:uh:
> now thats starting 2 get disturbing
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 20 2008, 12:54 PM~12483314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


y does that girl look scared hno:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 20 2008, 12:54 PM~12483314
> *
> 
> 
> ...



funny


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

best of show









Anna 1st Nicko 3rd









1st in lux pablo(aka bobby)









kaze made it out









sleep









deep sleep


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> kaze made it out
> 
> I KINDA LIKE THIS CAR..... :biggrin:


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

CONGRATS, EVERY ONE WHO WON... :biggrin: C YA AT THE NEXT SHOW...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up everyone


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

Hey guys, here's a classifieds listing for the Austin area. Hope it helps. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=448297


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 21 2008, 08:07 AM~12488809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics :thumbsup: ..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up everyone


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

fuck everybody at


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Dec 21 2008, 10:21 PM~12494379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


when does it come out


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

it says rated x at the end.. :0 don't care to see cheech or danny de la paz in a rated x movie... :barf: 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

looks like a tight movie


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Just a few from Saturday's shoot. Unedited...


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

your gettin good Bro keep it up


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jtap20_@Dec 22 2008, 09:59 AM~12496945
> *your gettin good Bro keep it up
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks brotha!!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Check out this work bench!!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Alex! You need one of these on your dash! :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 

























































where is everybody


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jtap20_@Dec 22 2008, 09:59 AM~12496945
> *your gettin good Bro keep it up
> 
> 
> ...


yea x2

Flaco has just been nominated in the "Miggy's New Hang Out Buddy" :biggrin: 
its between him, Miklo, Benny, or Rick

stay tuned to see who wins


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 22 2008, 03:56 PM~12499401
> *yea x2
> 
> Flaco has just been nominated in the "Miggy's New Hang Out Buddy"  :biggrin:
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 22 2008, 03:56 PM~12499401
> *yea x2
> 
> Flaco has just been nominated in the "Miggy's New Hang Out Buddy"  :biggrin:
> ...


pick miklo he's got a snow cone truck... :0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up everyone


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

literally chillin..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 22 2008, 02:56 PM~12499401
> *yea x2
> 
> Flaco has just been nominated in the "Miggy's New Hang Out Buddy"  :biggrin:
> ...





> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 22 2008, 03:14 PM~12499532
> *pick miklo he's got a snow cone truck... :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 22 2008, 04:16 PM~12499548
> *literally chillin..
> *



X35degrees


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

SouthsideLife, we should do a photo shoot when Charles gets his car  

what do you charge these days??? :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 22 2008, 04:41 PM~12499715
> *SouthsideLife, we should do a photo shoot when Charles gets his car
> 
> what do you charge these days??? :biggrin:
> *


14x7 k-offs! LOL..... :biggrin: jk


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 22 2008, 03:47 PM~12499773
> *14x7 k-offs!  LOL.....  :biggrin:  jk
> *


i have 1 and a half of those in the garage ill get you the other 2 and a half later :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 22 2008, 12:32 AM~12495782
> *when does it come out
> *


not a movie.....yet


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up people


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jtap20_@Dec 22 2008, 08:59 AM~12496945
> *your gettin good Bro keep it up
> 
> 
> ...


chichis christ :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Dec 22 2008, 08:47 PM~12502676
> *not a movie.....yet
> *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up kop how did the x-mas party got any pics


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 22 2008, 07:45 AM~12496734
> *it says rated x at the end.. :0  don't care to see cheech or danny de la paz in a rated x movie... :barf:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


   do u mean danny* treho* [spell chk] :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 22 2008, 10:26 PM~12503731
> *whats up kop how did the x-mas party got any pics
> *


u don't even wanna know.....2 words ''new waiter''  :angry:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

that sucks but do yall have any pics


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 22 2008, 10:36 PM~12503850
> *that sucks but do yall have any pics
> *


have to download


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

wat up alex


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Dec 22 2008, 09:39 PM~12503891
> *wat up alex
> *


kool is it cold down there have yall seen robert


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Dec 22 2008, 10:39 PM~12503891
> *wat up alex
> *


what up beto


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 22 2008, 10:41 PM~12503909
> *kool is it cold down there have yall seen robert
> *


35 degrres........last weekend at a car show


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

did he say y he went back to austin


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 22 2008, 10:44 PM~12503952
> *did he say y he went back to austin
> *


take care of loose ends n bussness


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 22 2008, 10:44 PM~12503952
> *did he say y he went back to austin
> *


he hasn't been back, he said he was going back last monday


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 22 2008, 10:36 PM~12503850
> *that sucks but do yall have any pics
> *


a couple


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

and 1 for our waiter


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 22 2008, 11:41 PM~12504568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

this is how i got anna's number.....


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

anna,ray, and tony....


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

you have to be gangsta


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

at 5:20


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

for miklo


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up rob


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

old school


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 23 2008, 12:09 AM~12504803
> *whats up rob
> *


chillin


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

damn remember this song

-L4zl6aJHMs&


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 23 2008, 12:11 AM~12504836
> *chillin
> *


that is cool. did anna like what i got her?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

damn it is almost xmas.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 23 2008, 12:14 AM~12504865
> *that is cool. did anna like what i got her?
> *


yea she's using it for a project for Z


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

was lamrk a movie star?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

id1L-nFVlao&


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 23 2008, 01:11 AM~12504832
> *old school
> 
> 
> ...



This was my favorite cartoon!!! STILL IS! :biggrin:


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

Clean Lac, whos he with ?


7


> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 23 2008, 12:35 AM~12504526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Dec 23 2008, 09:14 AM~12506498
> *Clean Lac, whos he with ?
> 7
> *


Blvd Aces, in Dallas i think


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 23 2008, 10:33 AM~12506589
> *Blvd Aces, in Dallas i think
> *


Not anymore,its sold awhile back


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper+Dec 23 2008, 09:14 AM~12506498-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


to someone in Austin.....da plaque said pure ellagence


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 22 2008, 11:04 PM~12504764
> *at 5:20
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 22 2008, 11:46 PM~12504604
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


might be placing a good order with the jersey guy this weekend if you still need to order M's stuff


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>Merry Christmas! ! </span>from my family to KOP....


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Dec 24 2008, 08:10 AM~12515364
> *<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>Merry Christmas! !  </span>from my family to KOP....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 
have a good 1 juan


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Merry Christmas Everyone---Anna


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 23 2008, 07:15 PM~12510194
> *pure ellagenc*


:yes: :yes:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

To all of KOP and to all the others that post on this topic.

Hope everyone has a Safe and Merry Christmas and a good New Year...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey Alex


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

.......ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

*M E R R Y C H R I S T M A S E V E R Y O N E*


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

MERRY X-MAS K.O.P FROM KAZEROCK AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

Just wanted to wish everyone a Happy Holidays And New Year!! And also have any of u guys hit up www.run512.com? ok well I started up a topic in the flamethrower section under "whos ur fav lowrider club in Austin?" just for the hell of it. All I have gotten is people talking mad shit about lowriders in general. They think that were stuck in the past, some people asked if KOP still was around..but the shit that pissed me off was that someone put that certain people had died in a cap metro acident. I dunno maybe its just me,but that shit aint cool. So stop in there and leave a comment to let these fools know that lowriding is alive and well in Austin,Tx. Thanks.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 23 2008, 06:15 PM~12510194
> *to someone in Austin.....da plaque said pure ellagence
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 24 2008, 11:56 AM~12516369
> *Hey Alex
> 
> 
> ...


I seen that the other day that was crazy lol. I know matt was really shittin in his pants. But someone tell me why on the next eposode he still has a job?. I guess crazy white guys are hard to find! :roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

MERRY </span>CHRISMAS EVERYONES <span style=\'color:red\'>EVERYONES!!![/color]


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

marry xmas


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS AUSTIN*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

*<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>MERRY CHRISTMAS KNIGHTS</span>*

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

merry christmas to all from sr.castro and family


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

marry x mass all


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

I know its a day late but just wanted to come in here and say merry Christmas and have a safe New Years...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt 

whats up family. damn i had a good day.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 26 2008, 09:17 PM~12532986
> *ttt
> 
> whats up family. damn i had a good day.
> *


did you go to Trampia's video shoot today? if you did, how was it?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 26 2008, 08:19 PM~12532995
> *did you go to Trampia's video shoot today? if you did, how was it?
> *


pretty good


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

nice ass


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*ROB ARE YOU LOOKING FOR A 76 CAPRICE ?? JD FROM ZENITH WIREWHEELS HAS ONE FOR SALE OVER ON VEHICLES FOR SALE TOPIC.....*


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ntttt


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Dec 26 2008, 09:22 PM~12533477
> *ROB ARE YOU LOOKING FOR A 76 CAPRICE ?? JD FROM ZENITH WIREWHEELS HAS ONE FOR SALE OVER ON VEHICLES FOR SALE TOPIC.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 26 2008, 08:59 PM~12533318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  wish i could have been there


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 27 2008, 12:49 AM~12535056
> * wish i could have been there
> *



was pretty cool


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 27 2008, 12:51 AM~12535066
> *was pretty cool
> *


looks like it was badass, are they done filming???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

it snowing over here :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 27 2008, 12:54 AM~12535085
> *it snowing over here :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


where you at?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 27 2008, 12:53 AM~12535081
> *looks like it was badass, are they done filming???
> *



yes


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 27 2008, 01:49 AM~12535056
> * wish i could have been there
> *


me too i had to work yesterday got off at 2 so by the time id make it into Austin it would be 4.. takes me an hour n 1/2 to get there and the main reason why i didnt go cuz it was windy as fuck and its not fun driving 70+mph on i35 on knockoffs when its windy. the pics look bad ass though


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what up peeps


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Dec 27 2008, 10:30 AM~12536236
> *what up peeps
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: 

you working today?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 27 2008, 10:48 AM~12536298
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> you working today?
> *


:no: we'z waz in San Antonio


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

i know it's a lil late but here are the pics i took @ the vid shoot


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

v


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ok that's all i got for that....well i do have pics from our trip to S.A. this weekend but i'm tired and i gotta go to work tomorrow, so yeah i'll just post them tomorrow after work....peace :thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

here is some pics from S.A.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

well that's it for that, hope ya'll enjoy them :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

[ img]http://i41.tinypic.com/t9t6o5.jpg[/img]steelahater kustoms just took over the city my kids room just for kicks just painted it


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

this pic made me laugh cuz it looks like rick lost control of the car or something..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 29 2008, 07:36 AM~12550021
> *this pic made me laugh cuz it looks like rick lost control of the car or something..
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

*Hey guys and gals. I'm doing a photo shoot this coming Sunday Jan. 4th with a couple of Pink Mink Mafia members and need a couple lowrider bikes. It will be here in Austin. So if you can bring them out, holla at me. *


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 29 2008, 12:06 AM~12548886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


All Right! ! ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

That's kinda what I want to do for my son's room when he's older... Hopefully when my daughter finds a another house I'll be able to paint my grandsons room..

This is what I painted in my son's room


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 29 2008, 12:06 AM~12548886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 29 2008, 08:39 AM~12550147
> *Hey guys and gals. I'm doing a photo shoot this coming Sunday Jan. 4th with a couple of Pink Mink Mafia members and need a couple lowrider bikes. It will be here in Austin. So if you can bring them out, holla at me.
> *


i have a couple


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

nice pictures.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Dec 24 2008, 04:46 PM~12518995
> *Just wanted to wish everyone a Happy Holidays And New Year!! And also have any of u guys hit up www.run512.com? ok well I started up a topic in the flamethrower section under "whos ur fav lowrider club in Austin?" just for the hell of it. All I have gotten is people talking mad shit about lowriders in general. They think that were stuck in the past, some people asked if KOP still was around..but the shit that pissed me off was that someone put that certain people had died in a cap metro acident. I dunno maybe its just me,but that shit aint cool. So stop in there and leave a comment to let these fools know that lowriding is alive and well in Austin,Tx. Thanks.
> *


it wont let me long on :angry:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 29 2008, 11:36 AM~12550572
> *it wont let me long on :angry:
> *


x2
ive been waiting for someone to send me a code to access the website. Guess them fools are on vacation.... :uh:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 29 2008, 12:12 PM~12551107
> *x2
> ive been waiting for someone to send me a code to access the website.  Guess them fools are on vacation....  :uh:
> *


got mine yesterday but seems beside the point..


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 29 2008, 11:36 AM~12550572
> *it wont let me long on :angry:
> *


I got on there the other day and added my 2cents. I was fired up too!!! But I kept my words Legit and Intelligent. 

Some of those fools that replied state that we (lowriders) need to step our game up. What they need to do is step their education up. :uh:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 29 2008, 11:36 AM~12550572
> *it wont let me long on :angry:
> *


me neither :angry: i wonder if they got a porn section


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 29 2008, 04:03 PM~12552649
> *me neither  :angry:  i wonder if they got a porn section
> *


naw but they might have a buffet favs section :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

i have some welding wire 4 sale for mig welders hit me up I stay in south austin
:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

bump


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cV4HdsDZX6c


i want a smart car now!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 29 2008, 02:18 PM~12551575
> *I got on there the other day and added my 2cents. I was fired up too!!! But I kept my words Legit and Intelligent.
> 
> Some of those fools that replied state that we (lowriders) need to step our game up. What they need to do is step their education up.  :uh:
> *


what website is this?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Dec 30 2008, 04:24 AM~12558543
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cV4HdsDZX6c
> i want a smart car now!!!
> *


1 that will drive* 4 you*......we know *you can't drive* :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 29 2008, 08:39 AM~12550147
> *Hey guys and gals. I'm doing a photo shoot this coming Sunday Jan. 4th with a couple of Pink Mink Mafia members and need a couple lowrider bikes. It will be here in Austin. So if you can bring them out, holla at me.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up family. damn it is so pretty out side. any word about the video shoot being on youtube yet?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Dec 29 2008, 11:21 PM~12556646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 30 2008, 04:02 PM~12561564
> *whats up family. damn it is so pretty out side. any word about the video shoot being on youtube yet?
> *


yea its bad ass


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 30 2008, 09:50 PM~12564920
> *yea its bad ass
> *


link


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 30 2008, 09:57 PM~12564983
> *link
> *


x2


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POOHONTHABUMPER_@Jul 23 2008, 12:00 AM~11155934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: :cheesy: :0 just messin with ya :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 31 2008, 01:54 AM~12566915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PARTS :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

:tears: :barf:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Dec 30 2008, 04:24 AM~12558543
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cV4HdsDZX6c
> i want a smart car now!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey alex heres Manual and Trini


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

aaahhhh when cartoons were good still...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 31 2008, 07:21 AM~12567979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel: :angel: :tears:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 31 2008, 06:21 AM~12567979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THAT'S POOH'S 62 L.A. INDIVIDUALS C.C. IT WAS THE FIRST CAR LOADED UP ON A GOOSE NECK TRAILOR AND WENT UNDER A LOW BRIDGE. *


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Dec 31 2008, 01:06 PM~12570109
> *THAT'S POOH'S 62 L.A. INDIVIDUALS C.C. IT WAS THE FIRST CAR LOADED UP ON A GOOSE NECK TRAILOR AND WENT UNDER A LOW BRIDGE.
> *


sux
doesnt he have a vert 2


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Dec 31 2008, 01:06 PM~12570109
> *THAT'S POOH'S 62 L.A. INDIVIDUALS C.C. IT WAS THE FIRST CAR LOADED UP ON A GOOSE NECK TRAILOR AND WENT UNDER A LOW BRIDGE.
> *


 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

damn that sucks


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 31 2008, 12:08 PM~12570118
> *sux
> doesnt he have a vert 2
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

hey whats up Ladies and Gents on this LIL topic. Just wanted to come by and wish yall a happy and safe new years.... 

























:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 31 2008, 03:26 PM~12570622
> *hey whats up Ladies and Gents on this LIL topic.  Just wanted to come by and wish yall a happy and safe new years....
> 
> 
> ...


Same to u Benny


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 31 2008, 01:26 PM~12570622
> *hey whats up Ladies and Gents on this LIL topic.  Just wanted to come by and wish yall a happy and safe new years....
> 
> 
> ...


x2009


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Happy New Years


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

*Man I used to jam this back in the day!!!! *  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqcoZeUTBz8


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Check out Big Jacob!!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

double post


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

Terry Rocha's latest creation began life as a demure Schwinn Sting-Ray in 1963 before being mothballed in the backyard of an elderly neighbor. Recently though, the bicycle entered its latest incarnation as "Dub Life."

The bike's handlebars twist upward in ribbons of chrome-dipped steel, gold-plated pedals extend from a sunburst orange frame and mock tailpipes (made from fencing from his mother's house) that give off a silvery glare. Red tractor-trailer emergency lights, bought at a truck stop and rigged to a watch battery, flash from the bike's frame. And the crowning touch — a distinctive banana seat — is made of puckered black ostrich skin.














Matt Rourke
AMERICAN-STATESMAN
Terry Rocha reflected in the etched mirror of his lowrider bicycle Starry Night.
Rocha has spent $1,400 and nine months creating the bicycle with the help of his 15-year-old nephew, Ray Manchaca, whom Rocha is building it for. "I want him to grow up like I did," the 29-year-old Austin native and member of the Majic Car Club, said. "To be different, to be unique and to be as custom as possible."

Custom is the name of the game in the quickly expanding world of lowrider bicycles, whose most extreme versions look like they could have flown out of a Salvador Dalí painting.

While lowrider bicycles have been known to take up occasional residence in art galleries, they are most at home in lowrider shows and contests, where, Austin lowrider enthusiasts say, they are quickly gaining on the more traditional lowrider cars in popularity. Fueled by a thriving Internet industry in custom parts, lowrider bicycles are becoming more accessible to the masses.

"Bikes, as far as the metal work goes, if you can dream it you can do it," said Montopolis resident Alex Vargas, president of the Knights of Pleasure Car Club.

Lowrider bicycles can be customized to look like dragons or movie monsters and some even come equipped with stereos, TV screens and hydraulic pumps to bounce like lowrider cars. A number of local lowrider bicycles will be on display Jan. 14 at the second Annual Youth Endowment Fund Car Show, sponsored by the Austin Travis County Advocate Program, a private, nonprofit mentoring program for at-risk juveniles.

Far cheaper and easier to transport than lowrider cars, lowrider bicycles are often owned by kids and passed down through the generations.

"If a dad or mom has a lowrider, their kids usually get into it with the bikes," Vargas said. "Parents see it as a way to keep kids away from drugs or gangs, to keep them occupied. . .They're a way for the younger generation, the kids, to express themselves."

Vargas's 11-year-old son Manuel has won awards with his lowrider bicycle, "Aztec Pride," which features a detailed mural of pyramids and warriors on its frame. When presented in all its glory at lowrider shows, it sits atop a replica pyramid adorned with artifacts like Aztec calendars. At shows, the displays for lowrider bicycles can be as elaborate as the machines themselves.















Matt Rourke
AMERICAN-STATESMAN

Rocky Castro, also a Knights of Pleasure member, passed his Spider-Man-themed bicycle down to his 5-year-old son Rocky Jr. Like a lot of lowriders, Castro's bike has been torn down and rebuilt several times over the last 10 years, assuming several new identities.

"We just try to be different every year," Castro said. "It keeps my son happy and that's the main thing. . . . He loves taking it to the shows."

Castro said that with the rise of the Internet, lowrider bicycling is going more mainstream. When he began customizing bicycles a decade ago, Castro said he had to find a welder or machinist to give birth to his ideas. Today, dozens of Internet parts companies supply nearly every accessory imaginable, including spinning rims and crushed velvet seats.















Matt Rourke
AMERICAN-STATESMAN

>Alex Vargas and his son Manuel, 11, have won awards with their lowrider bicycle Aztec Pride, which features pyramids and warriors on its frame.

At least one Austin shop sells lowrider parts as well as completed lowrider bicycles. Rene Martinez opened his East Cesar Chavez Street business as a Mexican import shop before moving into lowriders about six months ago at the suggestion of his nephew.

Perhaps owing to the do-it-yourself ethos of the lowrider movement, Martinez said that the sales of parts far outpaces sales of entire bicycles, which sell for $230 to $1,300 at Rene's Imports Bicycle Shop.

"They have their own bikes and want to soup them up," said Martinez, who has also made a name for himself by building bikes with handlebars replaced with polished sets of longhorns. "The twisted stuff is real popular right now."

Tsunami Cycles in South Austin also sells lowrider-inspired bicycles. But unlike most lowriders, their cruisers, reminiscent of motorcycle choppers with exaggerated handlebars and six-foot chains, are meant to be ridden.

Whatever form lowriders take, the people who love them say they are driven by a need to be different, to stand out.

"You can only do so much on a car," said Rocha, standing over "Dub Life" and mulling some modifications. "You can go all out on a bike. The sky's the limit."


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

JUST THOUGHT ILL POST UP SOME OLD GOOD NEWS


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

sup


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jan 2 2009, 12:53 AM~12582057
> *sup
> *


sup


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

Hope you all had a safe and happy new year!!

Your Homita,
Mrs Lac


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*CAR WASH
SATURDAY 1-3-09
FIRESTONE @ I~35 & WM. CANNON

start ur new year wet :biggrin: *


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 31 2008, 07:21 AM~12567979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are those 14x6


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 2 2009, 10:05 PM~12588935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Jan 2 2009, 11:01 PM~12588894
> *are those 14x6
> *


Nah homie 13x7


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 2 2009, 03:11 PM~12585590
> *Cancelled</span>*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jtap20_@Jan 3 2009, 07:57 AM~12592228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like my 2nd paint job


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jan 3 2009, 08:54 AM~12592310
> *Cancelled
> *



damn city


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 3 2009, 12:50 PM~12593492
> *looks like my 2nd paint job
> 
> 
> ...


allit needs is a yellow frame lol


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

anyone know anybody that has some Blue Pillow top seats for a Cutlass for sale


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 3 2009, 09:29 PM~12596784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 4 2009, 11:47 PM~12607250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pics come good!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 4 2009, 10:47 PM~12607250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good Flaco..........it was too cold for me hno: hno:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

x2...you wouldn't have believed that yesterday was a pretty day....and it's suppose to rain tomorrow


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jan 4 2009, 11:35 PM~12607790
> *x2...you wouldn't have believed that yesterday was a pretty day....and it's suppose to rain tomorrow
> *


u got that pic of charles?? :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

nice pictures


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Thanks for tha props! Man it was cold! After the shoot Frankie and I went to his parents to thaw out!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

*BTW....THANKS TO ALEX, MONA, ROB, ANNA, NICKO, and MANUEL FOR BRINGING Y'ALLS BIKES OUT TO THE SHOOT! APPRECIATE IT CHINGOS!!*


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

nice pics man !!! yo oscar paint jobs coming out cool as hell looks really good...


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jan 5 2009, 09:16 AM~12609502
> *nice pics man !!!  yo oscar paint jobs coming out cool as hell looks really good...
> *


Thanks!

X2 Oscar!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up everyone.. time to look for a job


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 5 2009, 12:43 PM~12610505
> *whats up everyone..  time to look for a job
> *


TIME TO LOOK FOR A JOB WAS WHEN YOU FOUND OUT ABOUT THE LAYOFFS... :twak: 
GOOD LUCK HOMIE I'LL KEEP AN EYE OUT OVER HERE WHERE I WORK......


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jan 5 2009, 12:08 PM~12610713
> *TIME TO LOOK FOR A JOB WAS WHEN YOU FOUND OUT ABOUT THE LAYOFFS... :twak:
> GOOD LUCK HOMIE I'LL KEEP AN EYE OUT OVER HERE WHERE I WORK......
> *


tell'em B tell'em :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 4 2009, 11:41 PM~12607860
> *u got that pic of charles?? :biggrin:
> *



el frijole








but he was out there reppin'


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> Whose car is that???


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> > Whose car is that???
> 
> 
> frankie's


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

i know. whats up eveyone. it is cold out there


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 5 2009, 12:48 PM~12611081
> * i know. whats up eveyone. it is cold out there
> *


chilly willy


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 5 2009, 12:54 PM~12611137
> *chilly willy
> *


hell yeah. this weather makes me want an ice cream


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

*BAD ASS!!!*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

bump


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up family


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey peeps


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jan 5 2009, 09:36 PM~12616535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aaawwww......how cute :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 5 2009, 11:17 PM~12618060
> *aaawwww......how cute :biggrin:
> *


yes how cute she's choking her....lol :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

nice


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

damn thats nice...

Yo Rick when you aint BZ looking for a job and you wanna get on COD [email protected] hit me up my name is grafix76 on ps3 fool... :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Dammit...double post.... :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 6 2009, 08:48 AM~12620192
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Thanks!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

THOSE PICS ARE BADD ASS BRO!!DOING THEM IN THE SHOP MAKES A BAD ASS BACK ROUND!! YOUR GETTING GOOD BRO!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Jan 6 2009, 09:30 AM~12620317
> *THOSE PICS ARE BADD ASS BRO!!DOING THEM IN THE SHOP MAKES A BAD ASS BACK ROUND!! YOUR GETTING GOOD BRO!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro!! I did some pics of Jeanie too!! I still have to shop them up. I'll do those tonight. Now her's came out bad ass too!!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jan 6 2009, 07:09 AM~12620121
> *damn thats nice...
> 
> Yo Rick when you aint BZ looking for a job and you wanna get on COD [email protected] hit me up my name is grafix76 on ps3 fool... :biggrin:
> *


that would be cool. but i have a 360


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

looking good flaco. what kind of cam did you get yourself


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 6 2009, 11:19 AM~12620927
> *that would be cool. but i have a 360
> *


its all good I think you we all still play on the same site though no matter if its a ps3, xbox, or computer....


----------



## 72Rivi (Jan 5, 2009)

Say homies, do you guys still cruise Riverside or Chicano Park on the weekends? I'm looking to get back into cruising, but don't know if it's still going on & where.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

chicano park on Sunday evenings :thumbsdown:  :tears: 
we should all meet up around 12-2 cruise and chill before evey1 else shows up...
maybe even throw a bbq and Rick buys the meat... :biggrin: 


Saturdays... :dunno: same crazies on Sunday messing things up ...

Can I get a Amen..???


----------



## 72Rivi (Jan 5, 2009)

Orale, showing up early and having a little BBQ sounds firme bro. That way we can enjoy looking at everyone's ride and stuff. I'm up for helping set things up, if a good amount of people are interested.


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 5 2009, 01:41 PM~12611585
> *BAD ASS!!!
> 
> 
> ...



x2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

nice pics flaco :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

guess benny wants to get it handed to him in cod [email protected] add you when i get on :0 :0 :0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jan 6 2009, 01:09 PM~12622204
> *chicano park on Sunday evenings  :thumbsdown:    :tears:
> we should all meet up around 12-2 cruise and chill before evey1 else shows up...
> maybe even throw a bbq and Rick buys the meat... :biggrin:
> ...


amen :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 7 2009, 12:30 AM~12628808
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


ey check this out bro.. you might prob already have everything already though but if not then i found this on in the vehicle parts section

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=450943


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 6 2009, 06:45 PM~12624758
> *guess benny wants to get it handed to him in cod [email protected] add you when i get on :0 :0 :0
> *


 :twak: :machinegun: :buttkick: its gonna look like that when I find you !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

its dead in here today every1 must be working on their cars or trucks... :0


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 6 2009, 11:21 AM~12620942
> *looking good flaco.  what kind of cam did you get yourself
> *


Thanks! Just got me a Nikon D80. Love it!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jan 7 2009, 07:16 AM~12630688
> *:twak:  :machinegun:  :buttkick:  its gonna look like that when I find you !!!!  :biggrin:
> *


o'rly :roflmao: :dunno: hno: hno: 

just lettin you know i average

33 kills and 6 deaths per game :0 :0 :0 :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

6 DEATHS THATS NOTHING I DIE MORE THAN YOU !!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jan 7 2009, 10:55 AM~12631864
> *6 DEATHS THATS NOTHING I DIE MORE THAN YOU !!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:yes: :yes: :0 :machinegun:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jan 7 2009, 10:17 AM~12631514
> *its dead in here today every1 must be working on their cars or trucks... :0
> *


 :no: :no: sleeping :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

niko


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

waz good everybody?.....


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

what i cooked earlier


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Dam looks tasty!!! :tongue:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 7 2009, 06:30 PM~12636745
> *what i cooked earlier
> 
> 
> ...


*THATS THE GOOD LIFE !! *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 7 2009, 09:28 PM~12637979
> *THATS THE GOOD LIFE !!
> *


damn j you change your name like you change your chonies :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jan 7 2009, 09:03 PM~12638368
> *damn j you change your name like you change your chonies  :biggrin:
> *


*I GOTTA STAY FRESH........* :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 7 2009, 10:31 PM~12638709
> *I GOTTA STAY FRESH........  :biggrin:
> *


wow a lil too much info there....lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

whats da deal ladies and gentlemen  so whos all gettin ready for the 2009 carshow season?


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

fight the law and get shot...
obey the law and get shot...
wtf... hno:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 7 2009, 08:30 PM~12636745
> *what i cooked earlier
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 8 2009, 08:55 AM~12641574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that was me..damn i am hungry


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

morning peeps


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

<!--QuoteBegin-knightsgirl19+Jan 8 2009, morning </span>peeps
[/b][/quote]

 :loco: 
:biggrin: 
xVRBOhrSXR0&eurl


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

12:20pm morning ?
 :loco: :420:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up family iam going to a job fair


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

GOOD LUCK HOMIE !!!!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

another police shooting this time in TX ... :angry: 

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...53SC4tTT883U4LZ

your guide to staying alive..


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up benny. i hope your not working to hard


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

MAN WORK SMART NOT HARD.. :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jan 9 2009, 01:00 PM~12653097
> *MAN WORK SMART NOT HARD.. :biggrin:
> *


story of my life


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

can anyone help me with directions on how to get to Lakeline Mall say coming from Taylor.. any help is greatly appreciated i dont wanna get lost :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

go to yellow pages directions and type where you want to go,yahoo maps


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

check this out http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/986562711.html


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

What's up Homies, found some old pic's of my Civic an Joe's Caddy


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jan 9 2009, 10:09 PM~12658038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: what happen to da civic, joe still has da lac


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 9 2009, 10:34 PM~12658349
> *:wow:  :wow: what happen to da civic, joe still has da lac
> *


I sold the Civic to a guy in Indianapolis,and yes Joe still has the Caddy


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jan 9 2009, 08:06 PM~12657312
> *check this out http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/986562711.html
> *


*I THOUGHT THE LANDAU CAME WITH CHROME ROCKER PANELS ?? *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 9 2009, 11:20 PM~12658883
> *I THOUGHT THE LANDAU CAME WITH CHROME ROCKER PANELS ??
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jan 9 2009, 01:22 PM~12652864
> *another police shooting this time in TX ...  :angry:
> 
> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...53SC4tTT883U4LZ
> ...


Anybody up for goin to houston? :biggrin: :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 10 2009, 08:47 AM~12661135
> *Anybody up for goin to houston? :biggrin:  :0
> *


i'll go :biggrin: (i'm not black)


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jan 9 2009, 09:55 PM~12657878
> *What's up Homies, found some old pic's of my Civic an Joe's Caddy
> 
> 
> ...



I remember you, you went to johnston.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 10 2009, 12:45 PM~12662040
> *I remember you, you went to johnston.
> *


the juvenile detention place out there by Belton? i got a homeboy who is a security guard there.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 10 2009, 12:20 AM~12658883
> *I THOUGHT THE LANDAU CAME WITH CHROME ROCKER PANELS ??
> *


The Monte Carlo Landau came with an automatic transmission, deluxe wheel covers, sport mirrors, pinstriping, elk-grain vinyl rear roof cover, and wide sill moldings,chrome rockers were an option


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 10 2009, 05:44 PM~12663724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this 2 pics came out niceeee look at all them lincolns and laccs  who has that convertible? i like that one


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jan 7 2009, 07:16 AM~12630688
> *:twak:  :machinegun:  :buttkick:  its gonna look like that when I find you !!!!  :biggrin:
> *


you ready to be taken down tonight :dunno: :0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 10 2009, 11:45 AM~12662040
> *I remember you, you went to johnston.
> *


Yeah


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 10 2009, 11:45 AM~12662040
> *I remember you, you went to johnston.
> *


Yep


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 10 2009, 11:05 AM~12661434
> *i'll go :biggrin: (i'm not black)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Me nether :0 O wait yes i am :uh: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 10 2009, 06:01 PM~12663825
> *this 2 pics came out niceeee look at all them lincolns and laccs    who has that convertible? i like that one
> *











This dude from SideShow C.C.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey Ricks Thanks for tellin me bout shot, i wanted to see some low lows :angry:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

who did the repaint?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 11 2009, 07:40 AM~12668560
> *Hey Ricks Thanks for tellin me bout shot, i wanted to see some low lows :angry:
> *



wait what.. i found out at the last min. i just went up there and took pictures


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 11 2009, 06:41 AM~12668561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


luis..


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Need a favor... Can someone run a Car fax report? 
I would appreciate it... I can make you some Low and Slow BBQ ribs... 

Just PM me and let me know the info...
2G1WT55K889177687 
Its an 08 Impala LT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Jan 11 2009, 01:34 PM~12670114
> *Need a favor... Can someone run a Car fax report?
> I would appreciate it... I can make you some Low and Slow BBQ ribs...
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*WHAT TIME DO THEY HANG OUT AT THE PARK ON SUNDAYS ?? *


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jan 11 2009, 07:37 PM~12672728
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: Hi Mija...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 11 2009, 10:00 AM~12668883
> *wait what.. i found out at the last min.  i just went up there and took pictures
> *


after u said u were'nt going.......azzhole :angry:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 11 2009, 11:02 PM~12675631
> *after u said u were'nt going.......azzhole :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

QUOTE(tito_ls @ Jan 11 2009, 10:29 PM) *
OK CTLC...I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHO COULD HELP OUT WITH ANY DONATION....NO MATTER WHERE IT HAPPENED, WE ARE ALL RIDERS IN THIS LIFESTYLE, AND WE ALL KNOW THAT FAMILY PLAYS A BIG PART OF THIS LIFESTYLE, AND FOR THIS FAMILIES BABY TO HAVE 3RD DEGREE BURN, ITS GOTTA BE HARD...JUST LET ME KNOW IF ANY1 WOULD BE INTERESTED IN DONATING, NO MATTER WHAT, I WILL GIVE A DONATION, BUT IF ANYONE ELSE WOULD LIKE 2 JUST GET WITH ME, I FEEL SORRY FOR THAT BABY, AND THE FAMILY....NO MATTER WHAT, I WILL KEEP THEM IN MY PRAYERS
RAYMOND LARA
CENTRAL TEXAS LOWRIDER COUNCIL



QUOTE(mac2lac @ Jan 12 2009, 01:16 AM) *
Well said Tito. It's time to help out a fellow lowrider and his family. His car burned to the ground and it's his only transportation. His son is 3 and is being sent to another state for trauma treatment. We were there and it was a good feeling to see everyone pitching in and seeing HLC take charge of getting donations. I personally don't know the guy, but I feel for him and his family. DJ Latin is giving money and toys to his son, and giving homie a Regal. Conrad from Sun God Customs, whose son was ran over at a picnic 2 yrs ago, is donating a complete setup and installation!!!! NOW THAT IS LOWRIDING!!!!

Every little bit helps, so please try and see what you can come up with. The family is possibly being sent to Cali for the lil boys treatment. No car, no work, no place to stay, different state, it adds up......'

Thanks Tito!!!!

Mike

http://www.39online.com/pages/landing_news...2691&feedID=155


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

*Check it out. I have a few things for sale. Thanks*  :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=448297&st=20#


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 11 2009, 06:43 PM~12672784
> *WHAT TIME DO THEY HANG OUT AT THE PARK ON SUNDAYS ??
> *


aroun 6 or 6:30....theres usually ppl there by then!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 12 2009, 01:39 AM~12677227
> *QUOTE(tito_ls @ Jan 11 2009, 10:29 PM) *
> OK CTLC...I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHO COULD HELP OUT WITH ANY DONATION....NO MATTER WHERE IT HAPPENED, WE ARE ALL RIDERS IN THIS LIFESTYLE, AND WE ALL KNOW THAT FAMILY PLAYS A BIG PART OF THIS LIFESTYLE, AND FOR THIS FAMILIES BABY TO HAVE 3RD DEGREE BURN, ITS GOTTA BE HARD...JUST LET ME KNOW IF ANY1 WOULD BE INTERESTED IN DONATING, NO MATTER WHAT, I WILL GIVE A DONATION, BUT IF ANYONE ELSE WOULD LIKE 2 JUST GET WITH ME, I FEEL SORRY FOR THAT  BABY, AND THE FAMILY....NO MATTER WHAT, I WILL KEEP THEM IN MY PRAYERS
> RAYMOND LARA
> ...


*I will be going to Houston on Friday for a benefit for the family, if you would like to make a donation to the family call me or pm me and I'll see that day get it.*


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 12 2009, 11:22 AM~12679559
> *I will be going to Houston on Friday for a benefit for the family, if you would like to make a donation to the family call me or pm me and I'll see that day get it.
> *


 :thumbsup: sup alex and the rest of k.o.p!...whut it dew


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

1 coat of black :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 12 2009, 09:50 AM~12678805
> *aroun 6 or 6:30....theres usually ppl there by then!
> *


*ANYONE OUT THERE EARLIER ??*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 12 2009, 08:49 PM~12684451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 12 2009, 09:56 PM~12684552
> *ANYONE OUT THERE EARLIER ??
> *


sometimes


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 12 2009, 08:56 PM~12684552
> *ANYONE OUT THERE EARLIER ??
> *


right now 6:00 is too dark, we went out there the a couple of weeks ago around 4:30-5:00 and there was people out there


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 13 2009, 09:47 AM~12690192
> *right now 6:00 is too dark, we went out there the a couple of weeks ago around 4:30-5:00 and there was people out there
> *


you scared of the dark??? :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

I knew you would like this pic Alex! LOL :biggrin: 











It was for sale. Think they wanted $200 for it. It was powdercoaded.


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 12 2009, 07:56 PM~12684552
> *ANYONE OUT THERE EARLIER ??
> *


a couple people...but the later and darker it gets more people come out...usually


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 13 2009, 12:04 PM~12690846
> *you scared of the dark??? :biggrin:
> *


lol :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 12 2009, 01:22 PM~12679559
> *I will be going to Houston on Friday for a benefit for the family, if you would like to make a donation to the family call me or pm me and I'll see that day get it.
> *


wish i could go out there too.. i seen the news clip  its nice to see all the diff car clubs and councils coming together to help him and his family out..


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 13 2009, 12:35 PM~12691105
> *a couple people...but the later and darker it gets more people come out...usually
> *


They should do it like back in the day,and come out around 3 or 4 so you can see the rides :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jan 13 2009, 06:44 PM~12694885
> *They should do it like back in the day,and come out around 3 or 4 so you can see the rides :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah, that was back when the cars were something to look at, now a days it's a handfull of lolos and the rest are big wheels :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

waz up....


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 13 2009, 10:04 AM~12690846
> *you scared of the dark??? :biggrin:
> *


*HE SCARED OF THE BOOGIEMAN !! * :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 13 2009, 08:47 AM~12690192
> *right now 6:00 is too dark, we went out there the a couple of weeks ago around 4:30-5:00 and there was people out there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 13 2009, 08:54 PM~12696048
> *HE SCARED OF THE BOOGIEMAN !!   :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

what up peeps


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 13 2009, 10:34 PM~12697293
> *what up peeps
> *


when you get back


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

got back in today, here is one ride from DUKES sur tejas I did


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

and another.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

i ll post more later


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 12 2009, 12:22 PM~12679559
> *I will be going to Houston on Friday for a benefit for the family, if you would like to make a donation to the family call me or pm me and I'll see that day get it.
> *



I wanna see what the whole council can do to help out....im getting hold of a few people, If anything I will donate either way....Good 2 see you go out there Alex, much props, they are also havin a car show benefit at the end of the month, since im not able 2 make it this weekend, I will be at the car show benefit.....Much props....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jan 13 2009, 06:44 PM~12694885
> *They should do it like back in the day,and come out around 3 or 4 so you can see the rides :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 5 2009, 12:26 PM~12610883
> *el frijole
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

PAGE 1000


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

THIS 1 NEVER GETS OLD


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

ha


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 14 2009, 01:27 AM~12699283
> *and another.
> 
> 
> ...


nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jan 14 2009, 08:02 AM~12700132
> *PAGE 1000
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 12 2009, 12:22 PM~12679559
> *i got 1 donation from a L I L bROther,any 1 else wanna match or better it??? I DARE U TOO!!! unless ur scared....*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS+Jan 14 2009, 08:02 AM~12700132-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*<span style=\'color:blue\'>couldn't do without ya :biggrin: *


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 14 2009, 07:46 AM~12700056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what the hell is going on there?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 14 2009, 11:03 AM~12701259
> *what the hell is going on there?
> *


we were carrying Charles to the gas station


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 14 2009, 10:50 AM~12701146
> *got 2, thanx ATXSS*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 14 2009, 11:03 AM~12701259
> *what the hell is going on there?
> *


They're hopping da culo.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 14 2009, 12:03 PM~12701259
> *what the hell is going on there?
> *


finding out how many vatos it takes to change a tire... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 14 2009, 11:03 AM~12701259
> *what the hell is going on there?
> *


Gary dropped a doughnut :biggrin: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Alex sorry for so earlier this morning.....  
You and the family be safe..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

just to let everyone know... Chucky from Latin Rollerz is tryin to put together a carshow together this Saturday at RentATire in Austin to help out the homie from Houston who lost his car and him and his son got severe burns. Chucky said he's just waiting on hearing back from the main guy at rent a tire to make sure he'll be able to use to parking lot.. if so it'll be scheduled from 12pm-5pm on Saturday. once its confirmed ill let everyone know.. if anyone needs chucky's # let me know and ill give it to ya.. hopefully we can all come together and help a fellow brother and his family out :thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Jan 14 2009, 03:40 PM~12703543
> *Alex sorry for so earlier this morning.....
> You and the family be safe..
> *


what u do now :biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> *unique27
> 
> what u do now *




Went by and woke up the lady in charge.... :biggrin: 
She was cool about it, she didn't kill me..... :0


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> *miggy254
> 
> just to let everyone know... Chucky from Latin Rollerz is tryin to put together a carshow together this Saturday at RentATire in Austin to help out the homie from Houston who lost his car and him and his son got severe burns. Chucky said he's just waiting on hearing back from the main guy at rent a tire to make sure he'll be able to use to parking lot.. if so it'll be scheduled from 12pm-5pm on Saturday. once its confirmed ill let everyone know.. if anyone needs chucky's # let me know and ill give it to ya.. hopefully we can all come together and help a fellow brother and his family out
> 
> *






:thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Jan 14 2009, 05:38 PM~12704704
> *Went by and woke up the lady in charge.... :biggrin:
> She was cool about it, she didn't kill me..... :0
> *


ahhh its a no :nono: no before 10:45am..... :rofl: 

hows the family been


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

hey rob thanks for the add on myspace.. hey i i think i remember that pic with the nissan truck and the cars. wasnt that at the park on 7th street across from the HEB alonggg time ago.. and i think lifestyle was there in concert.. man that had to be back in like 98-99 .. or was that a different show?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

32s











28"s










:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 14 2009, 06:01 PM~12704946
> *hey rob thanks for the add on myspace.. hey i i think i remember that pic with the nissan truck and the cars.  wasnt that at the park on 7th street across from the HEB alonggg time ago.. and i think lifestyle was there in concert.. man that had to be back in like 98-99 .. or was that a different show?
> *



:ugh: 
stalker

yea that was it....maybe u remember my le sabre, it was silver with blue int. and 4 pumps i used to cruise 31st in temple with titos cuz's 

wish i still had pix of it and my show cutty.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 14 2009, 07:16 PM~12705084
> *:ugh:
> stalker
> 
> ...


well u friend requested me i didnt friend request you :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 14 2009, 06:26 PM~12705185
> *well u friend requested me i didnt friend request you  :biggrin:
> *


ok u got me




































but that thing u do with your mouth

i cant resist


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

here is some mo


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

They repainted the hood in this monte. So the wanted some stripes on it so it wouldnt look so plain jane.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice work pablo


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 14 2009, 09:21 PM~12707139
> *nice work pablo
> *


x2


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

1000+ pages
alex is big shit
needs


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 14 2009, 09:25 PM~12707184
> *1000+ pages
> alex is big shit
> needs
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono: .....baby wipes :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 14 2009, 10:50 AM~12701146
> *STEP UP ATX....DON'T BE SCARED </span></span>
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>For those of you who don't know
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12708479*


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 14 2009, 09:21 PM~12707139
> *nice work pablo
> *



thanks


----------



## KING*85* (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 14 2009, 02:28 AM~12699286
> *i ll post more later
> *


DAMN I NEED THAT DONE TO MY RIDE.. YOU DO THAT IF SO HOW CAN I FIND U


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*85*_@Jan 14 2009, 11:29 PM~12709068
> *DAMN I NEED THAT DONE TO MY RIDE.. YOU DO THAT IF SO HOW CAN I FIND U
> *


pablo
512-750-5564 24/7


----------



## raffylong (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow nice ride. I love the way it was dropped and its body paint. Looks very sporty. 


















______________________________
I want <a href=\'http://www.fastbodyparts.com\' target=\'_blank\'>ford truck parts</a> on my Birthday!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what up peeps


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> *unique27
> hows the family been *





Been good bro, just waiting for june for another 
mouth to feed..... :biggrin: .... 
Hope you guys been doing well homie.....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 14 2009, 11:47 PM~12709336
> *pablo
> 512-750-5564  24/7
> *


i want my car done tomorrow at 3am :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ok i just replaced one of my fuel injetors it was not fun. that and it costed alot of money. almost 80 dallors


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

still need to put my fuel pessure reg. on


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

good morning fellows 
here's something to start your day w/






hope ya'll enjoy it :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

that was disturbing... :ugh:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jan 15 2009, 10:20 AM~12712116
> *good morning fellows
> here's something to start your day w/
> 
> ...


is the miklo  lol and yes it was disturbing


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 15 2009, 10:34 AM~12712217
> *is the miklo  lol and yes it was disturbing
> *


 :0 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 15 2009, 10:42 AM~12712277
> *:0  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha lol


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 15 2009, 10:44 AM~12712300
> *hahaha lol
> *


how did the job fair go?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 15 2009, 10:47 AM~12712322
> *how did the job fair go?
> *


ok still looking


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 15 2009, 10:51 AM~12712353
> *ok still looking
> *


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

movie looks bad ass


----------



## 72Rivi (Jan 5, 2009)

Say gente, a friend and I are planning to cruise this coming up Sunday (01-18-09). We plan on cruising into Chicano Park around 4 o'clock in the afternoon, then cruise by the Palmer Events Center to check out the Custom Car Show. If you want to join the caravan, send me a grito so we can set a definite meeting time & place. Gracias!

-Rigo


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72Rivi_@Jan 15 2009, 10:57 AM~12712401
> *Say gente, a friend and I are planning to cruise this coming up Sunday (01-18-09).  We plan on cruising into Chicano Park around 4 o'clock in the afternoon, then cruise by the Palmer Events Center to check out the Custom Car Show.  If you want to join the caravan, send me a grito so we can set a definite meeting time & place.  Gracias!
> 
> -Rigo
> *


we'll be at the show chillin on sat.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72Rivi_@Jan 15 2009, 10:57 AM~12712401
> *Say gente, a friend and I are planning to cruise this coming up Sunday (01-18-09).  We plan on cruising into Chicano Park around 4 o'clock in the afternoon, then cruise by the Palmer Events Center to check out the Custom Car Show.  If you want to join the caravan, send me a grito so we can set a definite meeting time & place.  Gracias!
> 
> -Rigo
> *


What up Rigo!

P Nutt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: MiKLO, ATXSS, 83's Finest, Austin Ace, Jtap20, 72Rivi, 96_impalass

:wave: what up *AUSTIN* :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 15 2009, 11:06 AM~12712475
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: MiKLO, ATXSS, 83's Finest, Austin Ace, Jtap20, 72Rivi, 96_impalass
> 
> ...



chilling


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 15 2009, 11:10 AM~12712504
> *chilling
> *


me too, its like 40 degrees in my office hno:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

for you benny


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jan 15 2009, 10:20 AM~12712116
> *good morning fellows
> here's something to start your day w/
> 
> ...


 :uh: :ugh: :barf:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 15 2009, 11:14 AM~12712540
> *for you benny
> 
> 
> ...


i need a hot shower now...I feel so dirty :uh:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 15 2009, 11:18 AM~12712577
> *i need a hot shower now...I feel so dirty :uh:
> *


hahahaha


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 15 2009, 07:47 AM~12711224
> *i want my car done tomorrow at 3am :biggrin:
> *



ill do it it will just cost you a little more.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 72Rivi (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jan 15 2009, 12:03 PM~12712450
> *What up Rigo!
> 
> P Nutt
> *



Q-vo P Nutt. How's it going bro? You gonna be at the Show Saturday? I'll be checking it out then, but we'll cruise by there Sunday. I'm trying to get back in the swing of things, just don't know when people cruise nowadays. Hit me dude.

- Rigo


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

this is b4 big wheels got outahand


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 15 2009, 01:21 PM~12713630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 15 2009, 01:21 PM~12713630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 15 2009, 12:14 PM~12712540
> *for you benny
> 
> 
> ...


rick stop sending me your home videos I'm disgusted by these allready... :barf:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jan 15 2009, 03:28 PM~12714671
> *rick stop sending me your home videos I'm disgusted by these allready... :barf:
> *


ahaha


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jan 15 2009, 03:28 PM~12714671
> *rick stop sending me your home videos I'm disgusted by these allready... :barf:
> *


x1000000 :barf:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 15 2009, 11:14 AM~12713001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*KNOCKED SMOOTH THE FUCK OUT !! *


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 14 2009, 07:41 PM~12706629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work homie you getting better and better wuz up from McAllen Texas.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

my car is runnin  just got done


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 15 2009, 11:56 PM~12719871
> *my car is runnin  just got done
> *


 :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Jan 15 2009, 11:46 PM~12719768
> *nice work homie you getting better and better wuz up from McAllen Texas.
> *


chillin should be back in feb


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

to get ya going dis morning :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 16 2009, 04:01 AM~12720976
> *to get ya going dis morning  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That got me going this Morning :biggrin: Now im goin go to work n knock my boss the fuck out and get fired! :0 :biggrin:  Cause its FRIDAY!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 15 2009, 11:55 AM~12712874
> *ill do it it will just cost you a little more.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 16 2009, 06:45 AM~12721231
> *That got me going this Morning :biggrin:  Now im goin go to work n knock my boss the fuck out and get fired! :0  :biggrin:    Cause its FRIDAY!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 12 2009, 12:22 PM~12679559
> *I GUESS U MOFOS ARE SCARED!!!! :angry: :angry:*


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

alex what time are yall going to htown tomorrow?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 16 2009, 12:37 PM~12723380
> *alex what time are yall going to htown tomorrow?
> *


4 am :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

just got back from Houston..... :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

bump


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice pictures. I hope everything went ok


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hose are the pics I took...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*NICE PICS !! I LIKE THIS ONE...........*


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

pictures i took


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Dam Rick saw you out there chilln in the middle of the lot around 3:30!What time did everyone get out there.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jan 18 2009, 08:05 PM~12742964
> *Dam Rick saw you out there chilln in the middle of the lot around 3:30!What time did everyone get out there.
> *


yeah i was out there. i was waiting for my homegirl to show up. i think they showed up around 5


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Impala looks real good


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jan 18 2009, 08:11 PM~12743007
> *Impala looks real good
> *



thanks big dog.


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

What up big rick.... Not too bad 2nite. Good little showing of rides.... :thumbsup:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Jan 18 2009, 09:16 PM~12743046
> *What up big rick.... Not too bad 2nite. Good little showing of rides.... :thumbsup:
> *



I DIDNT KNOW YOU WERE GONNA BE AT THE PARK. :rant: :rant:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

:buttkick: 

You mean to tell me you did not get my text page..... :biggrin:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Jan 18 2009, 09:27 PM~12743134
> *:buttkick:
> 
> You mean to tell me you did not get my text page..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Jan 18 2009, 08:16 PM~12743046
> *What up big rick.... Not too bad 2nite. Good little showing of rides.... :thumbsup:
> *



true true. everything went good. the lac looking good big dog


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

wish somebody would have told me ....about going to the park... :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> *Fatboy64 Posted Today, 04:47 AM
> wish somebody would have told me ....about going to the park
> *





Sorry DAD didn't know i still had to check in with you..... :cheesy:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wut up atx..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

whatz sap pingg


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 19 2009, 09:56 AM~12747459
> *wut up atx..
> *


What up Goofy


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> *Emperor Goofy
> wut up atx..*




was up Goofy, chillin on the day off, another nice ass day out there...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Jan 19 2009, 09:59 AM~12747471
> *was up Goofy, chillin on the day off, another nice ass day out there...
> *


yes sir it is.


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

i'm soooo tired :420: :420:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 19 2009, 11:27 AM~12748346
> *i'm soooo tired :420:  :420:
> *


 :scrutinize: what did mona do to ya?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12750505

they got a carshow in San Marcos on March 29th ..


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 18 2009, 07:16 PM~12742588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanx...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 19 2009, 12:36 PM~12748882
> *:scrutinize: what did mona do to ya?
> *


 :biggrin: we went to southside saloon, DJ2DQ, was djing last KNIGHT....


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 19 2009, 09:58 PM~12754454
> *:biggrin: we went to southside saloon, DJ2DQ, was djing last KNIGHT....
> *


ahh


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

we still on for houston this weekend?


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 19 2009, 10:59 PM~12755526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anna got approved off we r going


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 19 2009, 05:25 PM~12750676
> *
> 
> 
> ...




LETS SEE MORE!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 20 2009, 07:28 AM~12757976
> *LETS SEE MORE!!!!    :nicoderm:
> *




look a few pages back big dog


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

good morning my Lay it Low brothas !!!!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up big dog.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up big rick whats up austin tx how things going on down there


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 20 2009, 09:02 AM~12758376
> *whats up big rick whats up austin tx how things going on down there
> *



as for me i am just looking for work


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 20 2009, 08:36 AM~12758650
> *as for me i am just looking for work
> *


DAMN BIG DOG HOPE U FIND SOME THING A WHAT EVER HAPPEN TO TRUCK DRIVING I THOUGHT U WERE GOING TO DO THAT AT 1 TIME


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jan 20 2009, 02:38 PM~12761583
> *
> 
> 
> ...



must be nice


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 19 2009, 09:58 PM~12754454
> *:biggrin: we went to southside saloon, DJ2DQ, was djing last KNIGHT....
> *


Where is that?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jan 20 2009, 04:06 PM~12762318
> *Where is that?
> *


on ben white access just passing banester heading west


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 18 2009, 06:35 PM~12742713
> *pictures i took
> 
> 
> ...


say bye bye...
gunna look like a whole different car


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 20 2009, 08:03 PM~12764671
> *say bye bye...
> gunna look like a whole different car
> *



yes it will.  looking forward


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 20 2009, 08:03 PM~12764671
> *say bye bye...
> gunna look like a whole different car
> *



yes it will.  looking forward


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass+Jan 20 2009, 08:21 PM~12764880-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we read it the 1st time ahole :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 20 2009, 10:04 PM~12765361
> *we read it the 1st time ahole :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: any hints on what its gonna look like Rick?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jan 20 2009, 04:06 PM~12762318
> *Where is that?
> *


every sunday :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*CHECK IT ! WEGO IN S.A.!!* :biggrin:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

WHATS UP ALEX? :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Jan 20 2009, 09:25 PM~12765640
> *WHATS UP ALEX? :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP PLAYA :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

whos goin to htwon this weekend for that benifit thing


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 20 2009, 10:27 PM~12765654
> *WHATS UP PLAYA :biggrin:
> *


HAD A GOOD TIME SUNDAY, WE HAVE TO DO IT AGAIN!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 20 2009, 09:27 PM~12765661
> *whos goin to htwon this weekend for that benifit thing
> *


So far Anna, Mike, and Niko, I have to wait and see what my money look like.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Jan 20 2009, 09:29 PM~12765684
> *HAD A GOOD TIME SUNDAY, WE HAVE TO DO IT AGAIN!! :biggrin:
> *


I'm down. and park da lows out front :biggrin:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 20 2009, 10:32 PM~12765724
> *I'm down.  and park da lows out front :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEA, REMEMBER TO GET IT BEFORE YOU GO!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Jan 20 2009, 09:34 PM~12765745
> *HELL YEA, REMEMBER TO GET IT BEFORE YOU GO!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i way a * head* of u bro :biggrin:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 20 2009, 10:36 PM~12765770
> *i way a  head of u bro :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
WORD!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Jan 20 2009, 09:37 PM~12765783
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> WORD!!
> *


im stocking up


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 20 2009, 10:38 PM~12765799
> *im stocking up
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

u fix da lac??


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 20 2009, 10:42 PM~12765857
> *u fix da lac??
> *


NOT YET, WAITING ON THE PARTS. SHOULD BE IN TOMORROW. hno: hno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*CHECK IT ! WEGO IN S.A.!!* :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Jan 20 2009, 09:43 PM~12765882
> *NOT YET, WAITING ON THE PARTS. SHOULD BE IN TOMORROW. hno:  hno:
> *


  Who doing ur engine work?


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 20 2009, 10:47 PM~12765942
> * Who doing ur engine work?
> *


PAT. (LAC-OF-RESPECT)


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Jan 20 2009, 09:48 PM~12765953
> *PAT. (LAC-OF-RESPEST)
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

i got this song stuck in my head from sunday


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

cool. how much for bike entry?


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 20 2009, 10:53 PM~12766015
> *i got this song stuck in my head from sunday
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A BAD ASS JAM!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 20 2009, 10:00 PM~12766111
> *cool. how much for bike entry?
> *


$15 donation :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Jan 20 2009, 10:00 PM~12766115
> *THATS A BAD ASS JAM!!
> *


Quit dancin already you're making my computer shake :biggrin:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 20 2009, 11:04 PM~12766162
> *Quit dancin already you're making my computer shake :biggrin:
> *



THATS BECAUSE IM DROPPING IT LIKE ITS HOT!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Jan 20 2009, 10:08 PM~12766229
> *THATS BECAUSE IM DROPPING IT LIKE ITS HOT!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*leave ur chonies on!!!!!*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 20 2009, 10:53 PM~12766015
> *i got this song stuck in my head from sunday
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: That makes my day!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 20 2009, 09:23 PM~12765606
> *CHECK IT ! WEGO IN S.A.!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



looking forward. where is that place in SA?


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

whats up P-NUT? :wave:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 20 2009, 09:53 PM~12766015
> *i got this song stuck in my head from sunday
> 
> 
> ...


Tis da jam dow!


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Jan 21 2009, 08:47 AM~12769435
> *whats up P-NUT? :wave:
> *


Wassup ! What happened to da Lac?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Ain't you suppose to be workin benny :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

talked to Rick and here is a sneek peek at what Ricks car will look like after the paint job.... :biggrin:









Its what he's wanted for a really long time


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 21 2009, 10:10 AM~12769531
> *Ain't you suppose to be workin benny :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 20 2009, 10:03 PM~12766145
> *$15 donation :biggrin:
> *


Cool. I don't know if I'm goin yet. I wanted to but my grades in like 2 classes are 28, 35. I'll let y'all know. My parents aren't goin so Anybody got room for my bike if I'm able to go? Just the bike no display. :dunno:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jan 21 2009, 09:11 AM~12769534
> *talked to Rick and here is a sneek peek at what Ricks car will look like after the paint job.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



you were not suposse to tell any one


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Edit*€¥£¥¥¥£££

Rocky. Rick. Benny aren't y'all suppose to be at work
Working


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WHATS UP HOMIES


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 21 2009, 09:15 AM~12769563
> *Edit*€¥£¥¥¥£££
> 
> Rocky. Rick. Benny aren't y'all suppose to be at work
> ...


sorry little buddy. i dont have a job


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jan 21 2009, 08:11 AM~12769534
> *talked to Rick and here is a sneek peek at what Ricks car will look like after the paint job.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


IT MATCHES HIS EYES


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 21 2009, 09:21 AM~12769608
> *IT MATCHES HIS EYES
> *


Guattttttttt :barf:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 21 2009, 09:16 AM~12769574
> *WHATS UP HOMIES
> *



when u comin down for a show


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 21 2009, 08:15 AM~12769563
> *Edit*€¥£¥¥¥£££
> 
> Rocky. Rick. Benny aren't y'all suppose to be at work
> ...


I AM WORKING IM DOING A INVOCE


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 21 2009, 08:22 AM~12769620
> *when u comin down for a show
> *


DONT KNOW BUT I WILL BE IN DALLAS ON APRIL 5


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

€£•¥£€=€>¥£€ :0


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

i don't read chinese ........


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 21 2009, 09:16 AM~12769574
> *WHATS UP HOMIES
> *


i called you the other day, you still have hte same number???


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 21 2009, 10:15 AM~12769563
> *Edit*€¥£¥¥¥£££
> 
> Rocky. Rick. Benny aren't y'all suppose to be at work
> ...


the real question is why you avoiding people on cod 5 .... scared...!!! :scrutinize: hno:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jan 21 2009, 09:34 AM~12769710
> *the real question is why you avoiding people on cod 5 ....  scared...!!!  :scrutinize:  hno:
> *


Bwahaha I owned some chick online. I was on cod4 team killing. Then she said she was better so next game and every other I topped everybody by 300 points :0. She shut up after that 

Now if you want I'll be happy to do the same to you :happysad: naw give me your psn Id I'll add you when I get home from school


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

so you wanna go home from school just to be shooled again.????? 
ok !!!!


grafix76 :machinegun: :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jan 21 2009, 09:47 AM~12769795
> *so you wanna go home from school just to be shooled again.?????
> ok !!!!
> grafix76    :machinegun:  :guns:  :buttkick:
> *


 alright tuft guy you asked for it! Ima set up a camera and tape it that way when you loose you can put it on your myspace pg. Tuff guy


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:biggrin:
its ok young one.... one day you'll learn


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jan 21 2009, 10:02 AM~12769888
> *:biggrin:
> its ok young one....  one day you'll learn
> 
> ...


lol.. yall lucky yall dont have a 360


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 21 2009, 10:05 AM~12769903
> *lol.. yall lucky yall dont have a 360
> *


Your lucky you don't have a ps3  :happysad:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

Xps3


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 21 2009, 10:07 AM~12769917
> *Your lucky you don't have a ps3  :happysad:
> *


i might have to get it


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 21 2009, 10:17 AM~12770006
> *i might have to get it
> *


:yes: so you n benny can get owned


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

OK NO CRYING WHEN YA LOSE OK !!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jan 21 2009, 10:29 AM~12770096
> *OK NO CRYING WHEN YA LOSE OK !!!
> 
> 
> ...


Talkin to rick?


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 21 2009, 11:20 AM~12770027
> *:yes: so you n benny can get owned
> *



Oooooo!!!!!!! :0 

I got Monopoly money on Da Squid!

:biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 21 2009, 10:50 AM~12769814
> * alright tuft guy you asked for it! Ima set up a camera and tape it that way when you loose you can put it on your myspace pg. Tuff guy
> *



AAAAAAHHHH....HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 20 2009, 10:45 PM~12765899
> *CHECK IT ! WEGO IN S.A.!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS!!!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Somebody pick me up from lanier hs and well go get lunch. I'll pay


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 18 2009, 08:37 PM~12742730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS!!! LOVE HER TATS!

Post these up on the Photography topic!!!


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

ey waz good everybody?....


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

waz good?2 Members: LilBoyBlue, RAY_512


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Jan 21 2009, 11:00 AM~12770867
> *ey waz good everybody?....
> *


whutz da deal


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

nothin much just getting things ready for this year and you


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 21 2009, 10:48 AM~12770251
> *Oooooo!!!!!!!  :0
> 
> I got Monopoly money on Da Squid!
> ...


x10000.....i've seen him play :0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

What's up people. What's goin down this weeekend


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> Somebody pick me up from lanier hs and well go get lunch. I'll pay
> [/quot
> a squid i have a ps3 but dont know how to play online


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

houston this weekend!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 21 2009, 01:17 PM~12771504
> *What's up people. What's goin down this weeekend
> *


u forgot :uh: ....houston duh


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 21 2009, 07:00 PM~12775013
> *u forgot :uh: ....houston duh
> *



hey alex do you have room in the truck for me?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 21 2009, 07:06 PM~12775075
> *hey alex do you have room in the truck for me?
> *


ill call u in a min...... but yes :yes: :yes:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 21 2009, 07:10 PM~12775106
> *ill call u in a min...... but yes :yes:  :yes:
> *



word


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 21 2009, 06:16 PM~12774485
> *houston this weekend!
> *


how far is this from last time & where do people [lows] cruz sat. KNIGHTS??

Car wash to benefit thomas and his family

organized by Street life, Mexican pride & Carnales cc's

January 24,2009 (this saturday)
12n-5pm
*2617 fulton st
(by autozone) *


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> *96_impalass
> hey alex do you have room in the truck for me? *





In the bed of the truck.....  :biggrin: 

j/k big dog....


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Jan 21 2009, 07:38 PM~12775377
> *In the bed of the truck.....   :biggrin:
> 
> j/k big dog....
> *



enough room for the both of us.


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

true dat..... :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass+Jan 21 2009, 07:41 PM~12775408-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't know bout that 1 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

squid call me


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> > Somebody pick me up from lanier hs and well go get lunch. I'll pay
> > [/quot
> > a squid i have a ps3 but dont know how to play online
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

2 Members: 73monte,* PHAT BOY*

YOUR OFF EARLY


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

did yall hear about the benefit for Trampias Cousin she was killed in an accident yesterday morning on ih35 its on Sat @ Fast Cuts 2604 E. 7th st from 11 a.m.- 5 p.m. For info on donations call 512 696 9057


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

Heres the banner for Trampias Cousins Benefit!! Hes always down for the Lowrider Community. Lets show him that were down for him to during his families time of need and mourning..


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

whats up Lamark? How u been homie?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 21 2009, 08:14 PM~12775148
> *how far is this from last time & where do people [lows] cruz sat. KNIGHTS??
> 
> Car wash to benefit thomas and his family
> ...


I thank it's on the south east side of Houston where we will be taking Ricks car. We where on the southwest of Houston last weekend n that's were the show will be at.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Jan 21 2009, 11:46 PM~12777950
> *whats up Lamark? How u been homie?
> *


I'm good homie. Just tryin to make money to bring someing out back out!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 21 2009, 11:52 PM~12778028
> *I thank it's on the south east side of Houston where we will be taking Ricks car. We where on the southwest of Houston last weekend n that's were the show will be at.
> *


ok that addy is on the Northside of Houston :0 . Damn we going be all over H-Town! :0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

rrreeettttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

what time are we leaving for htown?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what up benny!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:biggrin: what up " laRmark "


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

I don't think I can go with y'all


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 22 2009, 07:02 AM~12780189
> *what time are we leaving for htown?
> *


*X2*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 22 2009, 08:02 AM~12780189
> *what time are we leaving for htown?
> *


Did u talk to sic?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass+Jan 22 2009, 07:02 AM~12780189-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


be at my house @ 9a.m.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 22 2009, 11:20 AM~12781337
> *Did u talk to sic?
> *


yes i did he said if we could have it there by noon.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

damn repost


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

it is so nice out side


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 22 2009, 11:46 AM~12781555
> *it is so nice out side
> *


 :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

putting da chrome 2day :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

looks good


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

takin off all the tires now huh?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 22 2009, 11:55 AM~12781633
> * looks good
> *


what did you expect :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 22 2009, 11:56 AM~12781639
> *takin off all the tires now huh?
> *


 :dunno: maybe :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 22 2009, 11:58 AM~12781651
> *what did you expect  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: i dont know.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

wat up KNIGHTS

5 Members: 73monte, LilBoyBlue, unique27, 96_impalass, MiKLO


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 22 2009, 12:01 PM~12781687
> *:dunno: i dont know.
> *


 :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :banghead: :banghead: :werd:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

nice chome


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 22 2009, 12:54 PM~12781624
> *putting da chrome 2day :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SHOW OFF .... :biggrin:

DAMN EVERY1 IS IN HERE
ATXSS, 96_impalass, MiKLO, Cut N 3's, 73monte, unique27


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 22 2009, 12:02 PM~12781695
> *wat up KNIGHTS
> 
> 5 Members: 73monte, LilBoyBlue, unique27, 96_impalass, MiKLO
> *


whats up big dog


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

no works these days


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 22 2009, 12:10 PM~12781775
> *no works these days
> *


WHAT???


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 22 2009, 01:10 PM~12781775
> *no works these days
> *


I'm at work! I'm on the iphone :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 22 2009, 12:18 PM~12781837
> *I'm at work! I'm on the iphone :biggrin:
> *


i am at the barber shop


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 22 2009, 12:18 PM~12781837
> *I'm at work! I'm on the iphone :biggrin:
> *


*
*
rich :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

when i get home i am takin off my rims wish me luck


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 22 2009, 12:20 PM~12781859
> *[/size]*
> rich :biggrin:
> [/b]


i know. big money


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

yeah and im at skool.....or am i :scrutinize:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 22 2009, 12:21 PM~12781872
> *i know. big money
> *


You too, at the barber shop, Mona cut mine you can see how that turned out Saturday.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

i am gettin a bootllleg hair cut


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Jan 22 2009, 12:21 PM~12781873
> *yeah and im at skool.....or am i  :scrutinize:
> *


According to there computer you are :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

lol


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

so who is all going 2 h-town?....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*the 1st bluetooth*


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 22 2009, 12:18 PM~12781837
> *I'm at work! I'm on the iphone :biggrin:
> *


I'm on the iPod :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 22 2009, 12:47 PM~12782110
> *I'm on the iPod :cheesy:
> *


don't forget to wipe


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 22 2009, 12:36 PM~12782012
> *the 1st bluetooth
> 
> 
> ...


funny


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 22 2009, 12:50 PM~12782129
> *don't forget to wipe
> *


:barr: I'm at lunch right now! Who's pickin me up :cheesy:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 22 2009, 01:36 PM~12782012
> *the 1st bluetooth
> 
> 
> ...


I DON'T KNOW BOUT BLUE TOOTH BUT YELLOW MAYBE... :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 22 2009, 01:21 PM~12781872
> *i know. big money
> *


Not yet. Still stackin chips. Got to get that Cadi, Cutty money!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

BUMP^^^^^^^^^


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm going after all :cheesy: what time are y'all leaving?


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

already that good....


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Jan 23 2009, 12:38 PM~12792788
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats what i am talkin about


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up family


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 23 2009, 10:06 AM~12790878
> *I'm going after all :cheesy: what time are y'all leaving?
> *


be at alex by 9am!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 23 2009, 04:42 PM~12795080
> *be at alex by 9am!
> *


by 9?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up bobby


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 23 2009, 04:56 PM~12795225
> *by 9?
> *


never mind talked to lamark


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 22 2009, 12:34 PM~12781444
> *be at my house @ 9a.m.
> *


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Today was a good day


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*A MAN COMES HOME AND SHOUTS HONEY PACK YOUR BAGS I HIT THE LOTTERY. SHE SCREAMS O.M.G WHAT SHOULD I PACK ? HE SAID EVERYTHING BITCH YOU GOTTA GO !! *


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

Trampia was askin that all low lows do a caravan down 7th st in memory of his cousin at 1pm tomorrow..


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Jan 24 2009, 01:13 AM~12799323
> *Trampia was askin that all low lows do a caravan down 7th st in memory of his cousin at 1pm tomorrow..
> *


wish we hadnt planed this houson trip last week, we would all like to be there for tramp...our hearts go out to him and his family...


although this houston trip was for a good cause as well.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Jan 24 2009, 01:13 AM~12799323
> *Trampia was askin that all low lows do a caravan down 7th st in memory of his cousin at 1pm tomorrow..
> *


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Jjj


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 22 2009, 12:36 PM~12782012
> *the 1st bluetooth
> 
> 
> ...


that is very funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

austin was nice yesterday.. windy and cold but alot of people came out to support that benefit for Trampia's cousin. wish i couldve made it to Htown today too but my heater core is fuckin up so now i gotta get that fixed .. :angry: Hope everyone had a good time out there and come back home safe.. :thumbsup:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

good morning my LIL mofo's !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgBwQsAIDuM <<<you kind of have to turn it up to hear it good


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 26 2009, 10:55 AM~12817420
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgBwQsAIDuM <<<you kind of have to turn it up to hear it good
> *


 :uh: :uh: your an idiot


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 26 2009, 09:55 AM~12817420
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgBwQsAIDuM <<<you kind of have to turn it up to hear it good
> *


this is the white part in u


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 26 2009, 11:55 AM~12817420
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgBwQsAIDuM <<<you kind of have to turn it up to hear it good
> *


Dam!!! Woke up the whole dam neighborhood :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 26 2009, 11:55 AM~12817420
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgBwQsAIDuM <<<you kind of have to turn it up to hear it good
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: sorry yall :biggrin:


----------



## certified g (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

Also I have, from my short motorcycle days. lol Some stunt dvds. These dvds have all kinds of sport bike footage with plenty of wheelies, stoppies, 12 o'clocks, all kinds of tricks. Crazy footage from gas tank and helmet cams. Some of the craziest tricks and crashes you'll ever see. I want $30 for all four dvds. LMK Thanks again


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 26 2009, 12:34 PM~12818683
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  sorry yall :biggrin:
> *


*HIP-HOP WENT TO SHIT SINCE TUPAC DIED !! *


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

BIG P will be at park on sunday all day (11am) to pinstripe rides, since people can't find him 750-5564


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

nice pictures


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 26 2009, 11:23 PM~12824854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*all cleaned up*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*B4*
















*AFTER*


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

alex i forgot my chair in you car


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 27 2009, 02:36 AM~12826218
> *B4
> 
> 
> ...


chow off


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

I owned last night on [email protected]


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 26 2009, 04:40 PM~12820180
> *HIP-HOP WENT TO SHIT SINCE TUPAC DIED !!
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

you keep being on my team probably good thing for ya so we don't see ya like this... :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jan 27 2009, 10:43 AM~12828109
> *you keep being on my team probably good thing for ya so we don't see ya like this... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Can you go on a 5 kill streak in th 1st 30 a seconds 1st minute have a 10 kill streak. 30 kills and 10 deaths


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 27 2009, 11:10 AM~12828360
> *Can you go on a 5 kill streak in th 1st 30 a seconds 1st minute have a 10 kill streak. 30 kills and 10 deaths
> *


yall lucky. i would own yall. i might get me a ps 3


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

NICE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up fam


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

Hey Flaco, Nice pics, but I had to fix one of them. LOL


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Jan 27 2009, 01:28 PM~12829065
> *Hey Flaco, Nice pics, but I had to fix one of them. LOL
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHA!! He vanished!! :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

funny laughing !!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: @1:27 comedian can't even do the rest of his show...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jan 27 2009, 04:28 PM~12830928
> *funny laughing !!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  @1:27 comedian can't even do the rest of his show...
> 
> 
> ...


iam not even sure if i wanna click on that now without jumping out my seat thanks to Miklo


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

I love this pic. can wait to get mine! :biggrin:
O shit wrong PIC :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:
I love this pic. can wait to get mine! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 27 2009, 06:11 AM~12826797
> *alex i forgot my chair in you car
> *


WHAT CHAIR?? :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

ey what up everybody


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Jan 27 2009, 11:57 PM~12833248
> *ey what up everybody
> *


Where u at??


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

Writer Coker gets keys to 'Lowriders' (Reuters)Source: Reuters 2 hours, 14 minutes ago Buzz up! Share email imdel.ici.ousdiggfacebook 
LOS ANGELES (Hollywood Reporter) - Cheo Hodari Coker, who co-wrote the screenplay for the biopic "Notorious," has been chosen to write "Lowriders," a drama set in the culture of lowriding cars .

The project, for Universal and Imagine, is based on an idea by Imagine' s Brian Grazer .

Lowrider culture is found in California and the Southwest, primarily among Latinos and blacks. The film's story will focus on a kid from Pacoima, Calif., with a dead-end job and a girlfriend who wants to get married, who dreams of building the perfect lowrider. When he gets his chance, he must decide how far he's willing to go to realize his dream.

Coker was a journalist who wrote for Premiere, Vibe, Rolling Stone and Spin magazines before transitioning to screenwriting. "Notorious," for which Coker shares credit with Reggie Rock Bythewood , is based on the book "Unbelievable: The Life, Death, and Afterlife of the Notorious B.I.G .," by Vibe and Coker.

Reuters/Hollywood Reporter

I cant wait for this to come out!!! And they said Lowriding was Dying!! I havent heard of a movie called Donks ...have you?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Jan 28 2009, 04:08 AM~12834604
> *Writer Coker gets keys to 'Lowriders' (Reuters)Source: Reuters 2 hours, 14 minutes ago          Buzz up! Share email imdel.ici.ousdiggfacebook
> LOS ANGELES (Hollywood Reporter) - Cheo Hodari Coker, who co-wrote the screenplay for the biopic "Notorious," has been chosen to write "Lowriders," a drama set in the culture of lowriding cars .
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT DONT KNOW LOUISA'S NIECE HAS BEEN IN THE HOSPITAL FOR SEVERAL MONTHS. SHE HAD THE RSV VIRUS WHICH ATTACKS HER RESPRITORY SYSTEM. SHE IS DOING A LOT BETTER NOW AND WILL BE COMING HOME SOON!! WE WILL BE HAVING A BENEFIT THIS SUNDAY FROM 9-4 AT THE TINT SPECIALIST @ 305 E. ST ELMO. WE WILL HAVE CHICKEN,SAUSAGE,RICE,BEANS AND A DRINK FOR $6.00. I KNOW ITS SUPER BOWL SUNDAY, THATS WHY WE ARE HAVING IT EARLY. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PM ME OR CALL ME 512-294-9286. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

will see if I can't make that one .....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Jan 28 2009, 07:44 AM~12834876
> *FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT DONT KNOW LOUISA'S NIECE HAS BEEN IN THE HOSPITAL FOR SEVERAL MONTHS. SHE HAD THE RSV VIRUS WHICH ATTACKS HER RESPRITORY SYSTEM. SHE IS DOING A LOT BETTER NOW AND WILL BE COMING HOME SOON!! WE WILL BE HAVING A BENEFIT THIS SUNDAY FROM 9-4 AT THE TINT SPECIALIST @ 305 E. ST ELMO. WE WILL HAVE CHICKEN,SAUSAGE,RICE,BEANS AND A DRINK FOR $6.00. I KNOW ITS SUPER BOWL SUNDAY, THATS WHY WE ARE HAVING IT EARLY. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PM ME OR CALL ME 512-294-9286. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!
> *


as long as u don't cook..... :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 27 2009, 11:04 PM~12833350
> *Where u at??
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jan 28 2009, 02:15 PM~12838039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


iz that ur theme song :biggrin:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 28 2009, 02:45 PM~12838376
> *iz that ur theme song :biggrin:
> *


ha ha :biggrin:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-yJBsjatW0
check this out!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

whats up ATX .. carshow season is almost here once again


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 28 2009, 06:24 PM~12840592
> *whats up ATX .. carshow season is almost here once again
> 
> 
> ...


what up miggy


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

nice


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

allright which one of yall call of duty players are guilty of this?
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

http://www.kxan.com/dpp/news/Road_signs_warn_of_zombies


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 28 2009, 06:42 PM~12841411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin real clean alex :thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 29 2009, 09:15 AM~12846911
> *lookin real clean alex :thumbsup:
> *


cause i helped clean it....
hows it going bro...next time come out to h-town w/ us


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 29 2009, 09:15 AM~12846911
> *lookin real clean alex :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

Benefit for Baby Addison 
For those of you who don't know, my Baby Brother Lee has a 3 month old daughter, baby Addison. She went into ICU with the RSV virus and Doctors said she wouldn't make it, but Mom and Dad stuck by her side saying prayer after prayer along with all of you friends and family and by the glory of GOD she is doing better and we expect to take Little Baby Addison home in a week.

A benefit will take place on Sunday, February 1st. to help out with hospital expenses. So we are askin g every one to please come help support the Castillo Family in there time of need. We would greatly appreciate it.

Thank you and I hope to see you there .


Tint Specialist shop 
305 E. St Elmo
9am to 4pm on 2/ 1/09
Plate s will be $6.00

Thanks and God Bless you,
Love the Castillo Family


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 29 2009, 09:14 PM~12853819
> *TTT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

I'm back!!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 28 2009, 07:58 PM~12840941
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Bad ass pics Big Dawg! :cheesy:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 29 2009, 10:31 PM~12853997
> *I'm back!!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN IT LOOKS GOOD BRO!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 29 2009, 09:31 PM~12853997
> *I'm back!!
> 
> 
> ...


I still have your lead hammer(a new one) :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 29 2009, 11:19 PM~12855429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 27 2009, 05:09 PM~12831942
> *
> 
> 
> ...



speaking of.... :0 










wonder what this is in... :biggrin: 

hit me up, got some info on this..  









:0 :0 :0


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 29 2009, 11:11 PM~12854519
> *I still have your lead hammer(a new one) :biggrin:
> *



Oh yeah!! I'll get it from ya this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 29 2009, 09:31 PM~12853997
> *I'm back!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 30 2009, 08:12 AM~12857135
> *Oh yeah!! I'll get it from ya this weekend.  :biggrin:
> *


If you are going to be at the benefit on Sunday I'll take it to you.


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

waz good everybody?....what going down this weekend?...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG+Jan 29 2009, 06:32 PM~12852282-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

already...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*''don't u ever work''* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 30 2009, 01:37 PM~12859186
> *''don't u ever work'' :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:rofl: couldnt watch it all....i have 2 go 2 werk


----------



## PHAT BOY (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## PHAT BOY (Jul 14, 2008)

*ANOTHER PHATBOY CREATION
Stratight Out Of...............................*


----------



## PHAT BOY (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

looking good Phat Boy


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

nice


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

i'm like  and same time :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT DONT KNOW LOUISA'S NIECE HAS BEEN IN THE HOSPITAL FOR SEVERAL MONTHS. SHE HAD THE RSV VIRUS WHICH ATTACKS HER RESPRITORY SYSTEM. SHE IS DOING A LOT BETTER NOW AND WILL BE COMING HOME SOON!! WE WILL BE HAVING A BENEFIT THIS SUNDAY FROM 9-4 AT THE TINT SPECIALIST @ 305 E. ST ELMO. WE WILL HAVE CHICKEN,SAUSAGE,RICE,BEANS AND A DRINK FOR $6.00. I KNOW ITS SUPER BOWL SUNDAY, THATS WHY WE ARE HAVING IT EARLY. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PM ME OR CALL ME 512-294-9286. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!

then go to the park and eat and get some pinstripe from BIG P
BIG P will be at park on sunday all day (11am) to pinstripe rides, since people can't find him 750-5564


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHAT BOY_@Jan 30 2009, 07:00 PM~12861120
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Now that's a BAD BITCH!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 31 2009, 10:47 AM~12866300
> *Now that's a BAD BITCH!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


should see it n person :0 :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 30 2009, 02:12 AM~12856375
> *speaking of.... :0
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. i got ur pm. Im workin on it


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 31 2009, 12:36 AM~12864112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the song singing about 26"s but the car is rolling 28"s ?? :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 31 2009, 12:36 AM~12864112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats wrong with Black People????? :uh: :dunno: :banghead: :nosad:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

just got it today. from circuit city


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

WTF!?!?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 1 2009, 04:45 PM~12875880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


to bad i got your car.. lol


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED OUR FAMILY TODAY AT BABY ADDISONS BENEFIT!! IT WAS A SUCCESS!! THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND LAY IT LOW MEMBERS WHO CAME OUT AND DONATED!! JUST SO EVERYONE KNOW BABY ADDISON IS STILL IN THE HOSPITAL, BUT IS DOING BETTER!! THANK YOU FOR YOUR PRAYERS AND SUPPORT. WE WILL KEEP EVERYONE POSTED ON HER ROAD TO RECOVERY. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2009, 11:32 PM~12878768
> *to bad i got your car.. lol
> *



lol i know. i know. i miss her


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

what it do people


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 2 2009, 08:24 AM~12880399
> *what it do people
> *


whats up big dog


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

NADA TOSTADA .... WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO GET YOUR CAR BACK.... DID SICK GET MY PM ABOUT HOW YOU WANTED YOUR CAR PINK WITH BARBIE WRITTEN ON THE SIDE... :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

PHAT BOY,Jan 30 2009, 06:00 PM









MURDERED!!!!!!!!!!!!OUT!!!!!! :0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 2 2009, 09:47 AM~12880763
> *NADA TOSTADA ....  WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO GET YOUR CAR BACK....  DID SICK GET MY PM ABOUT HOW YOU WANTED YOUR CAR PINK WITH BARBIE WRITTEN ON THE SIDE... :biggrin:
> *


lol. naw but if that is what you want to do with your car just tell the truth. 

by the way did you see that double din. i got it for $380. reg price was $778 i got it yesterday. i taked to someone yesterday and he said he could put it in.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Nights-of-Pleasure :0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

i hope it will look like this when it is done


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 29 2009, 09:31 PM~12853997
> *I'm back!!
> 
> 
> ...


you need to lower that 4x4
hit me up


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

that boy Niko :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 2 2009, 11:48 PM~12889762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

it would be nice to see one of these rollin in the ATX..  

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1017959738.html


----------



## 72Rivi (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 3 2009, 03:31 PM~12894296
> *it would be nice to see one of these rollin in the ATX..
> 
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1017959738.html
> *



*There's mine bro, the best year of the Boattails...1972. This is my second one. The first one I had about 9 years ago, when I was rolling with Latin Society.

Here's my newest addition. I plan on giving it an updated factory Emerald Mist coating, bag it so it can lay low, and possibly some old school Zenith laced wire wheels. I cruise it around town every now and then.*







































*This is the one I had when I rolled with Latin Society about 9 years ago. I regret selling it.*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: miggy254, *tito_ls*, 72Rivi

whats up ese


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 3 2009, 06:05 PM~12896156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

































[/quote]

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

she still sexy

pics









took her to the chop shop

















jams


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

:biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 3 2009, 08:37 PM~12897755
> *:biggrin:    :cheesy:
> *


the waiting is the hard part.....sic will knock it out


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 3 2009, 08:48 PM~12897915
> *the waiting is the hard part.....sic will knock it out
> *


yes it is


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

clean


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

good morning my peeps..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MiKLO, ATXSS
:wave: whats up bro


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 3 2009, 07:34 PM~12896997
> *she still sexy
> 
> pics
> ...


Color Change?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Feb 4 2009, 08:54 AM~12902321
> *Color Change?
> *



yes


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

Need to subscribe already.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stradale_@Feb 4 2009, 11:42 AM~12903081
> *Need to subscribe already.
> *


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Hey guys. I wanted to let y'all know that Anthony from Sideshow C.C. hit me up and said that Charles (Fatboy64) is in ICU at Brackenridge Hospital. He went into ER Sunday with pneumonia and they put him in ICU. Anthony said he is not doing too well. Keep this dude in y'all prayers mayne. I'm not too sure where about he is in Brackenridge, but his name is Michael Fellan if anybody wanna go check him out. 

Peace.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

get well soon homie will send out a prayer !!!! Someone let him know we are all pullin for him... 


Its crazy cuz my wife was diagnosed with upper respitory infection today but hopefully the OTC drugs the doc told her to take will knock it out... Gotta be careful with the baby and all....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

its this dang weather.. morning its like 30 degrees then at 3 in the afternoon its like 80 then drops back down again.. i hope Fatboy and everyone else whos sick pulls through it soon..


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: yea alot of people getting sick hope everyone gets better..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 4 2009, 05:37 PM~12906284
> *:wave:  yea  alot  of  people getting  sick  hope  everyone  gets  better..
> *


whats up Mrchavez  hell yea its this crazy Texas weather


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i got a ? and maybe someone on here knows the answer.. on a 95 linc towncar if you replace the factory steering wheel with a woodgrain will that make your car not pass inspection. the woodgrain has a horn but iam just wondering cuz i'll have to take the airbag out. and does anyone know a good place where i could get it installed at? thanks fam


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Feb 4 2009, 01:25 PM~12904546
> *Hey guys. I wanted to let y'all know that Anthony from Sideshow C.C. hit me up and said that Charles (Fatboy64) is in ICU at Brackenridge Hospital. He went into ER Sunday with pneumonia and they put him in ICU. Anthony said he is not doing too well. Keep this dude in y'all prayers mayne. I'm not too sure where about he is in Brackenridge, but his name is Michael Fellan if anybody wanna go check him out.
> 
> Peace.
> *


Will include homie in my prayers for sure


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

http://www.carsandgirls.hu/cars_and_girls....alleryID=67&m=4


----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

Hey just wanted to let everybody know that we (Patrick, Josh, Tino, Flaco, Miklo, Melanie and I) went tonight to see Fatboy64 (Charles). He is in ICU at Brackenridge hospital rm 624, He is in serious condition. I know that Charles was really glad to see that he has friends who cared enough to take time out of their day to go and visit him. He in on straight oxygen to help him breath. Sometime in the near future he will be undergoing some surgery, not sure when and exactly what will be done but at this point whatever goes on puts his life on the line. We will continue to have Charles in our prayers and ask the same of everyone who reads this. We spoke tonight and are all thinking of doing something to help him and his mother out while he is in the hosptial. I or one of the other members will keep everyone updated on his condition, I will be going tomorrow to take him some books to keep him busy and help ease his mind and let him know that we are all behind him. 


Keep in mind that no matter what you do in life or what issues you've had with people in the past we never know when that day will come that you or they will not be around, We are all part of the same family, LOWRIDERS IV LIFE, and lets show that we are not only willing to show luv at the shows but also in time of need. May God Bless each of you and your families.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Feb 4 2009, 10:22 PM~12909451
> *http://www.carsandgirls.hu/cars_and_girls....alleryID=67&m=4
> *


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife+Feb 4 2009, 01:25 PM~12904546-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Keep in mind that no matter what you do in life or what issues you've had with people in the past we never know when that day will come that you or they will not be around, We are all part of the same family, LOWRIDERS IV LIFE, and lets show that we are not only willing to show luv at the shows but also in time of need. May God Bless each of you and your families.

well said and Charles is in our prayers


----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

I just wanted to let everyone know that I will be going to the hospital today to visit Charles (Fatboy64) and I will be sure to let him know of all the support he is getting on LIL.  His face lit up last night when he saw his friends, and Miklo got in trouble for making him laugh too much, but I'm sure Charles enjoyed the time. Let's all continue to Pray for his recovery and for everyones else out there who has been sick, injured or just needs a prayer to help them thru the day. May God Bless you and your families!

On Behalf of Austin RollerZ Only.


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's+Feb 4 2009, 11:58 AM~12903785-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know anyone on here, but I was in the hospital before and I know it really SUCKS! Tell him a LiLer says hello and get well. I hope he gets good food for his stay at least.


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 4 2009, 05:01 PM~12906522
> *i got a ? and maybe someone on here knows the answer.. on a 95 linc towncar if you replace the factory steering wheel with a woodgrain will that make your car not pass inspection.  the woodgrain has a horn but iam just wondering cuz i'll have to take the airbag out.  and does anyone know a good place where i could get it installed at?  thanks fam
> *


Miggy Miggy Miggy, can't you see......lol oh yea the answer. Yes, your car will still pass inspection just fine without the airbag. Although your airbag light and maybe your check engine light might turn on, on the dash. Don't know if you remember but in my old Cavi I had taken out the airbag wheel and put an aftermarket. My airbag and check engine light triggered but it still passed inspection. Also, I don't know how in demand your airbag is but I sold the two front airbags from the Cavalier for $500 :0 You just gotta find the right sucker, i mean person. :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

stradale
I need more brown.

Posts: 491
Joined: May 2004
From: Kyle, TX
Car Club: TEXAS SUPRA CLUB



:0 someone else in LIL lives in Kyle.... damnit time to move again... just kidding..
:wave:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Feb 4 2009, 11:14 PM~12910984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


When was this???????


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

good news- i just talked to Charles, he sounds like 100%, i didnt even recognize his voice cuz he sounded so good :0 he's up and walking around too :thumbsup: he said he'd call me back when he's done with his physical therapy. just thought id share some good news with yall, ill keep yall updated


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 5 2009, 03:24 PM~12915703
> *good news- i just talked to Charles, he sounds like 100%, i didnt even recognize his voice cuz he sounded so good :0  he's up and walking around too :thumbsup:    he said he'd call me back when he's done with his physical therapy.  just thought id share some good news with yall, ill keep yall updated
> *


Thats real good :0


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

sup big josh?


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 5 2009, 03:24 PM~12915703
> *good news- i just talked to Charles, he sounds like 100%, i didnt even recognize his voice cuz he sounded so good :0  he's up and walking around too :thumbsup:    he said he'd call me back when he's done with his physical therapy.  just thought id share some good news with yall, ill keep yall updated
> *



Man! That's good to hear!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Feb 5 2009, 03:28 PM~12916392
> *Man! That's good to hear!
> *


yeah i think theyre going to take him out of ICU, he's doin a whole lot better


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 5 2009, 03:49 PM~12916594
> *yeah i think theyre going to take him out of ICU, he's doin a whole lot better
> *


 :thumbsup: :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Feb 5 2009, 02:53 PM~12915458
> *When was this???????
> *



This past Sunday at Chicano.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO+Feb 5 2009, 02:24 PM~12915703-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

damn thats going to come out crazy !!!! :0
you should ask him to take off the door spears..
its the bumper rubber things at the bottom of the doors...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up family


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 6 2009, 03:10 AM~12923199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin Gooooooooooooooooooooood!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Feb 6 2009, 08:14 AM~12923675
> *Lookin Gooooooooooooooooooooood!
> *



thanks big dog.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

what u gonna do if the boogy man came at you ?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 6 2009, 12:17 PM~12925575
> *what u gonna do if the boogy man came at you  ?
> 
> 
> ...


great start...u gonna teach ur newborn to kick ass? :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

yo rick your car is finished...








just kidding :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 6 2009, 01:49 PM~12926660
> *yo rick your car is finished...
> 
> 
> ...


funy got jokes. i am not going to lie thats were i got the idea from


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

now all you gotta do is get the 26's like that one... :0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 6 2009, 02:03 PM~12926833
> *now all you gotta do is get the 26's like that one...  :0
> *


naw i am all good maybe 22


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

funny some of you vatos probably act like this after drinking a few I know if I down a bottle of crown I'm alot like this..


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 6 2009, 02:04 PM~12926857
> *naw i am all good maybe 22
> *


Your scared!!!!!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 6 2009, 02:19 PM~12926998
> *Your scared!!!!!
> *


no money


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 6 2009, 02:27 PM~12927077
> *no money
> *


So don't buy the 2's and save the rest for the six's


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 6 2009, 02:30 PM~12927106
> *So don't buy the 2's and save the rest for the six's
> *



sorry little buddy but 6's are not for me.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 6 2009, 02:31 PM~12927120
> *sorry little buddy but 6's are not for me.
> *


:thumbsdown: dubs and above all the way :cheesy:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 6 2009, 02:17 PM~12926977
> *funny some of you vatos probably act like this after drinking a few I know if I down a bottle of crown I'm alot like this..
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 6 2009, 02:10 AM~12923199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*ITS GONNA LOOK GOOD RICK !! *


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

we made it on the beach and w/ internet access....aint that a bitch :0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wish you where here!!


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

DAMMIT I WISH I WAS THERE!!!!!!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 8 2009, 06:48 AM~12940407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD RICK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

anyone going to the park today? iam thinkin bout makin the ride down there and checkin it out


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

TTT FOR KOP


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

aaa the knights of pleasure.....im in the atx....ive seen the ranflas you all have....used to go to school with one member just never knew his name went to Travis high he was a senior iThink when i was a freshman!! got to see alot of the carruchas at the carnaval yall had there at the school glad to see yall are still alive...please send me a PM whenever yall have more shows....


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

was it you guys with the 80's root beer brown caddy with the gold trim and gold crests around the keyholes??


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up family


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Feb 9 2009, 12:18 AM~12947757
> *was it you guys with the 80's root beer brown caddy with the gold trim and gold crests around the keyholes??
> *


no....that is pure xtasey c.c.


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

Directions
From the intersection of Hwy. 71 and Hwy. 183, take Hwy. 183 south 2.6 miles to Burleson Road. Turn left on Burleson Road and travel 1.2 miles. The park entrance is on your right.

Hours of Operation
Sports Fields:
8:00 am to 10:30 pm year-round.

Park Hours:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

73 tell your crew lets find a spot to hang


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 9 2009, 12:22 AM~12947792
> *no....that is pure xtasey c.c.
> *


Joe's


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm locked up, They just let me out. :biggrin:


----------



## ATXrider (Dec 4, 2008)

Thats a badass looking lincoln towncar....... :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Feb 9 2009, 01:14 AM~12947715
> *aaa the knights of pleasure.....im in the atx....ive seen the ranflas you all have....used to go to school with one member just never knew his name went to Travis high he was a senior iThink when i was a freshman!! got to see alot of the carruchas at the carnaval yall had there at the school glad to see yall are still alive...please send me a PM whenever yall have more shows....
> *



What year was it when you were a freshman at Travis?


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 8 2009, 07:48 AM~12940407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Like that color combo!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

flaco
:wave:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 9 2009, 05:30 AM~12948874
> *I'm locked up, They just let me out. :biggrin:
> *


MAYBE ITS B-CUZ UR BLACK


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 9 2009, 12:21 PM~12950336
> *flaco
> :wave:
> *


Wassup Rob!!!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

car show at antonios restaurant april 11 for more info contact (chucky)at 512 563 5757 i got 4 big shows coming up so if u got any idea or something that u wanna see in this shows let me know


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Feb 9 2009, 11:05 AM~12950159
> *What year was it when you were a freshman at Travis?
> *





95-99 i just saw your myspace page.....i rmemeber you homie....i was in the mariachi...played trumpet....the gordo!! lol


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 9 2009, 12:22 AM~12947792
> *no....that is pure xtasey c.c.
> *



orale my bad....yall guys have a M.C.C???my broke a$$ cant afford a car right now so i gotta stick with the 1:25th scales lol


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

hey flaco i was looking at your myspace and the pics of jean. i worked with her at the heb! lol damn its a small world!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Feb 9 2009, 11:44 PM~12956958
> *hey flaco i was looking at your myspace and the pics of jean. i worked with her at the heb! lol damn its a small world!
> *



Oh yeah! She's a homie of mine. She wanted to do some pics. So we did them. I wanna do some more of her. Her style is off the hook.

Shoot me a friend request homie.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Feb 9 2009, 04:59 PM~12953265
> *orale my bad....yall guys have a M.C.C???my broke a$$ cant afford a car right now so i gotta stick with the 1:25th scales lol
> *


We have 1 kid that builds them (da squid) other than that no one else in the club builds them for show.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

they moved Charles out of ICU yesterday, he's doin a lot better :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 10 2009, 07:45 AM~12960421
> *they moved Charles out of ICU yesterday, he's doin a lot better :thumbsup:
> *


Good news! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

What's up to my ATX Homies?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

wat up!!!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

any1 going to the meeting on Sunday ?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 10 2009, 06:16 PM~12965384
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

My boy pablo got bored and came over and threw it down dagger style.......

shit pablo your gettin bad ass freehand and cant wait to stripe the dime........

Tex Mex 09' here we come....I got the sickest pocket bike on the block


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

we drove to coupland and got a new project for atxdually


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Feb 10 2009, 06:58 PM~12965778
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 10 2009, 05:16 PM~12965384
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 10 2009, 06:56 PM~12966301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking tight homie but i would have went with red but im not hatting me like


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 10 2009, 07:56 PM~12966301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is hot bro this summer it will be pop with all the rides come out


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Feb 11 2009, 01:49 AM~12970123
> *that shit is hot bro this summer it will be pop with all the rides come out
> *


x2 

mines goin into the paint booth next monday .. income tax time is always nice :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up family


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 10 2009, 07:56 PM~12966301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Feb 10 2009, 06:58 PM~12965778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dats some nice work!


----------



## atxdually (Jan 14, 2009)

pab, should of done the purple u wer doing first!!!looked a lot better...


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxdually_@Feb 11 2009, 10:28 AM~12972111
> *pab, should of done the purple u wer doing first!!!looked a lot better...
> *



im just practicing fool. I using left over paints to practice. I dont wanna use up da good shit in da can for practice.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Feb 11 2009, 10:25 AM~12972077
> *Dats some nice work!
> *



thanks P, im just learning this style. Give me a couple of months and I will be ready for dem hotrods.


----------



## Latroca (Mar 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Feb 10 2009, 07:58 PM~12965778
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

sups guys.......yo pablo where you at


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Feb 11 2009, 03:00 PM~12974264
> *sups guys.......yo pablo where you at
> *


He is over here at my house.


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

kool


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Feb 11 2009, 06:16 PM~12975857
> *kool
> *



kool deez


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTT FO DA ATX!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*REPPIN DA KNIGHTS ~~TINO & PABLO*


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

"It's My Cadillac (Got That Bass)" by MC Nas-D & DJ Freaky Fred 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7-FZEMGNMQ


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

whats going down.... Hey any of yall going to the meeting on Sunday...??


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

just got off the phone earlier with Charles "fatboy" he said he's at home now and just relaxing. he sounds like he's doing way better and said hes waiting on bringing his car out..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 12 2009, 06:45 PM~12986559
> *just got off the phone earlier with Charles "fatboy" he said he's at home now and just relaxing. he sounds like he's doing way better and said hes waiting on bringing his car out..
> *


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 11 2009, 11:57 PM~12979107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Coming to shows near you! :biggrin:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

hey guys !!!! well i made it out of the hospital..I just want to thank everyone who kept me in there prayers and were wishing me well.. It felt really good to know i wasnt forgotten. I am not quite sure how to thank everyone because a "thank you" just isnt enough. i just got caught up on whats been poppin here on lil and man.... i cant wait to get my ride out there!!! Once again thanks 2 everyone...I believe that I wouldnt have made it out of there without you guys pulling for me. 

Truly grateful,
Fatboy


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 12 2009, 08:14 AM~12981579
> *whats going down.... Hey any of yall going to the meeting on Sunday...??
> *



I am... :biggrin: ...I wanna do more this year, and so I would need some help, so we need to elect more officers, and lets try and have fun with it this year, I do believe the council has done some good, I know that a lot of clubs wouldnt have gotten to know each other if it wasnt for the council...So please whatever ideas you have, lets hear them.... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 12 2009, 09:14 AM~12981579
> *whats going down.... Hey any of yall going to the meeting on Sunday...??
> *


where at and at what time?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 14 2009, 01:57 AM~12999952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niceeeee he got down


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

bump


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 13 2009, 11:57 PM~12999952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt for big rick looking good homie


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: :worship: :wave:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Feb 13 2009, 03:37 PM~12995228
> *hey guys !!!! well i made it out of the hospital..I just want to thank everyone who kept me in there prayers and were wishing me well.. It felt really good to know i wasnt forgotten. I am not quite sure how to thank everyone because a "thank you" just isnt enough. i just got caught up on whats been poppin here on lil and man.... i cant wait to get my ride out there!!! Once again thanks 2 everyone...I believe that I wouldnt have made it out of there without you guys pulling for me.
> 
> Truly grateful,
> ...


Glad your back homie


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

cheese hot !!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Happy Birthday KNIGHTSGIRL19


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

bobby is looking for some knock off adapters for Cadillac fleet.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

yesterday at the CTLC meeting yesterday we was talkin bout how them dumbasses like to go to chicano park and fuck it up for everybody.. well i was thinkin of going and checking it out for a bit but then someone who was out there textd me and told me someone got their window busted out and the cops came n shut it down :uh: ... just another example of what we was talkin about i guess


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 16 2009, 05:37 PM~13019645
> *yesterday at the CTLC meeting yesterday we was talkin bout how them dumbasses like to go to chicano park and fuck it up for everybody.. well i was thinkin of going and checking it out for a bit but then someone who was out there textd me and told me someone got their window busted out and the cops came n shut it down  :uh:  ... just another example of what we was talkin about i guess
> *


we (lowriders) need a new spot, all clubs need to meet up and discuss this situation.


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 16 2009, 11:22 PM~13024589
> *we (lowriders) need a  new spot, all clubs need to meet up and discuss this situation.
> *


 :twak: look back on feb 9 page 1025


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

Richard Moya Park Directions if you need help
From the intersection of Hwy. 71 and Hwy. 183, take Hwy. 183 south 2.6 miles to Burleson Road. Turn left on Burleson Road and travel 1.2 miles. The park entrance is on your right.Hours of Operation 8:00 am to 10:30 pm year-round.


----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky+Feb 17 2009, 12:20 AM~13025350-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*WHEN!!!!???* ahole, i know how 2 get there :uh:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

tell all clubs to meet this sat at your spot (car wash) i know you know how to get thier some people dont know you do do head :roflmao:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

cool :thumbsup: or :thumbsdown:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

love you bro


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

cool


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

2 weeks at chicano park ,saturday feb. 28,2009 at 1:00 p.m. 4 a meeting, *NOT* a bar-b-q.


----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 17 2009, 12:46 AM~13025607
> *2 weeks at chicano park ,saturday feb. 28,2009 at 1:00 p.m.  4 a meeting, NOT a bar-b-q.
> *


thats cool bro 

To All clubs 2 weeks at chicano park ,saturday feb. 28,2009 at 1:00 p.m. 4 a meeting


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Feb 17 2009, 12:54 AM~13025677
> *thats cool bro
> 
> & SOLO RIDERS*


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

& SOLO RIDERS


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

que onda pinche par de putos

atxpinky, 73monte


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 17 2009, 01:14 AM~13025796
> *que onda pinche par de putos
> 
> atxpinky, 73monte
> *


WATS UP!!!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

late night peepers


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

roll'n papers??


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

yeah right,yall are on tube8 looking at them t-girls.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 17 2009, 01:33 AM~13025901
> *yeah right,yall are on tube8 looking at them t-girls.
> *


rick's not here


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 17 2009, 01:37 AM~13025916
> *rick's not here
> *



thats a good one


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

when is he gonna pic up his car?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:420:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

alex you gonna be at the house tomorrow or you planning to go to joe's?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 17 2009, 01:38 AM~13025926
> *when is he gonna pic up his car?
> *


sunday.....i think


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

what up pat!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 17 2009, 01:41 AM~13025941
> *alex you gonna be at the house tomorrow or you planning to go to joe's?
> *


im pickin a car up tomarrow [4 my bro 2 wrk on]


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 17 2009, 12:41 AM~13025945
> *what up pat!!!!!!!!!
> *


Ya'll are up late tonight.
My dog swallowed a bag of Snickers.........Gotta stay up & make sure he doesn't die on me. :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 17 2009, 01:45 AM~13025956
> *im pickin a car up tomarrow [4 my bro 2 wrk on]
> *



was it at joes? If yes what were yo doing to it.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Feb 17 2009, 01:47 AM~13025967
> *Ya'll are up late tonight.
> My dog swallowed a bag of Snickers.........Gotta stay up & make sure he doesn't die on me. :biggrin:
> *



yeah dogs and chocolate is a no no.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Feb 17 2009, 01:47 AM~13025967
> *Ya'll are up late tonight.
> My dog swallowed a bag of Snickers.........Gotta stay up & make sure he doesn't die on me. :biggrin:
> *


damn


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Feb 17 2009, 01:47 AM~13025967
> *Ya'll are up late tonight.
> My dog swallowed a bag of Snickers.........Gotta stay up & make sure he doesn't die on me. :biggrin:
> *


not die just shit


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 17 2009, 01:48 AM~13025972
> *was it at joes?  If yes what were yo doing to it.
> *


no, he's replacing a flywheel


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 17 2009, 01:53 AM~13025991
> *no, he's replacing a flywheel
> *


damn is he gonna have to pull out the engine?


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 17 2009, 12:49 AM~13025974
> *yeah dogs and chocolate is a no no.
> *


A couple years ago he ate a whole HEB bag full of Halloween Candy. He threw up a shit load of tootsie roll rappers and the sticks to lolly-pops. He's a trooper, I don't think chocolate affects him.
But I still can't sleep knowing he's got all them fuckin' snickers in 'em.


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Feb 17 2009, 12:53 AM~13025990
> *not die just shit
> *


Wut it Dew homie


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

i guess the freaks come out a night :cheesy: :cheesy: 

atxpinky, 73monte, degre576, unique27, Lac of Respect


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 17 2009, 01:54 AM~13025993
> *damn is he gonna have to pull out the engine?
> *


no, trannsmisson :biggrin:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Feb 17 2009, 01:55 AM~13026000
> *Wut it Dew homie
> *


just chocolate shit


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Feb 17 2009, 12:57 AM~13026012
> *just chocolate shit
> *


Well in that case, he'll probably just turn around & eat it right back up.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

tired ass freak :nicoderm:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/CRzSc8Mkr8c


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 17 2009, 01:59 AM~13026020
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CRzSc8Mkr8c&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CRzSc8Mkr8c&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *



:wow: :banghead:


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 17 2009, 12:59 AM~13026020
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CRzSc8Mkr8c&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CRzSc8Mkr8c&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


Damn it Pablo, I told you I can't read spanish.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Feb 17 2009, 01:58 AM~13026015
> *Well in that case, he'll probably just turn around & eat it right back up.
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

i tried to post like atxss. so i just put the link instead sorry.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 17 2009, 02:01 AM~13026039
> *i tried to post like atxss.  so i just put the link instead sorry.
> *


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 17 2009, 02:06 AM~13026056
> *
> 
> 
> ...



so how did you do it which link to you copy and paste?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

1.url
2.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMpvvO_6wnk
3.fMpvvO_6wnk delete =and everything left
4.add 

5. enjoy
:biggrin:

im trying to explain but it keeps reading the code :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 17 2009, 02:07 AM~13026060
> *so how did you do it which link to you copy and paste?
> *


url
there is a how to on here


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

I dont understand what to delete. fuck it if you are at alex's tomorrow show me.


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

:wow: 216am


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

youtube how2


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

^^^^that should help^^^^^^


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 17 2009, 02:17 AM~13026098
> *I dont understand what to delete. fuck it if you are at alex's tomorrow show me.
> *


 :biggrin: fuckennnnnnnnnnn


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 17 2009, 02:17 AM~13026101
> *youtube how2
> *












OTAY


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 17 2009, 02:18 AM~13026109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 17 2009, 02:18 AM~13026109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

b4 there was chrome hood women there where white tonto's


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 17 2009, 02:24 AM~13026131
> *b4 there was chrome hood women there where white tonto's
> *


fuckennnnnnnn


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

check u later


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 17 2009, 02:24 AM~13026131
> *b4 there was chrome hood women there where white tonto's
> *


i had 1 on my ride :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

im outty


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

alex streetseen would like to do a photoshoot on your car. please let me know what you think


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Feb 17 2009, 12:54 AM~13025677
> *thats cool bro
> 
> To All clubs 2 weeks at chicano park ,saturday feb. 28,2009 at 1:00 p.m.  4 a meeting
> *


Cool we need a new spot to *CHILL*. On the 28th, Me and Miklo will be at the Phoenix LRM but Josh and Tino will be there representing the RO. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72Rivi (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Feb 17 2009, 01:54 AM~13025677
> *thats cool bro
> 
> To All clubs 2 weeks at chicano park ,saturday feb. 28,2009 at 1:00 p.m.  4 a meeting
> *




*That's cool and all, but honestly I don't really see another spot taking the place of Chicano Park. I'm just trying to say that where ever we decide to go cruising, the haters/trouble-makers will follow. We all just need to get together and come to an understanding, show some respect for one another.

The incident that happened at OUR park was foolish and unnecessary. If certain people have beef with others, they need to handle that elsewhere. Some of us just want to get away from the daily grind and relax, hang out with the homies, and cruise around; like the good old days.

I really hope something positive comes out of this meeting, and wait for a good crowd of riders to show up. One last thing...we all need to attend with an open mind, put all differences aside, and be willing to hear everyone out.

Just my dos centavos.....

- Rigo*


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Feb 17 2009, 01:11 PM~13028340
> *Cool we need a new spot to CHILL. On the 28th, Me and Miklo will be at the Phoenix LRM but Josh and Tino will be there representing the RO.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


unacceptable !!!! :angry: 

j/k have a safe trip

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: @ LRM


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Feb 17 2009, 01:54 AM~13025677
> *thats cool bro
> 
> To All clubs 2 weeks at chicano park ,saturday feb. 28,2009 at 1:00 p.m.  4 a meeting
> *


sounds good.. i live an hour n half away but you know iam down. i been on riverside the past 3 saturdays and iam on stocks but i been up there for a different reason then just ridin. well iam puttin my car in the shop in Belton today finally so the homie can do the bodywork and paint it. Its at the same place in Belton where Tito got his lacc sprayed. so hopefully in 2 weeks itll be ready and i can bring it out


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

THANKS AGAIN MIGGY FOR SUPPLYING THE FOOD ON FEB.. 28TH THATS REAL COOL OF YOU VATO LOCO.. :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i kinda feel bout what Rigo is saying.. they will just follow.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 17 2009, 03:26 PM~13029636
> *THANKS AGAIN MIGGY FOR SUPPLYING THE FOOD ON FEB.. 28TH THATS REAL COOL OF YOU VATO LOCO.. :biggrin:
> *


i thought theses 2 guys were suppose to get em :0


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72Rivi_@Feb 17 2009, 01:08 PM~13028883
> *That's cool and all, but honestly I don't really see another spot taking the place of Chicano Park.  I'm just trying to say that where ever we decide to go cruising, the haters/trouble-makers will follow.  We all just need to get together and come to an understanding, show some respect for one another.
> 
> The incident that happened at OUR park was foolish and unnecessary.  If certain people have beef with others, they need to handle that elsewhere.  Some of us just want to get away from the daily grind and relax, hang out with the homies, and cruise around; like the good old days.
> ...


Sunday is about cruising and chillin
Sat I just know when we took degre car out 2 sundays ago, some dumb ass was swanging and was inches a way from the car . He cant aford that I know I cant .


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 17 2009, 10:34 PM~13034486
> *ttt
> *


what up


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up everyone.


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

sups , why you still up


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

WHAT UP BOBBY? :wave:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Feb 17 2009, 10:53 PM~13034718
> *sups , why you still up
> *



cant sleep. bored about to jump in cod5.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 17 2009, 11:42 AM~13028119
> *alex streetseen would like to do a photoshoot on your car. please let me know what you think
> *


i'll call u


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 17 2009, 11:57 PM~13035480
> *i'll call u
> *



word.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

is it back from tha dead?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 18 2009, 01:50 AM~13036576
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



I found it in the zenith lovers thread. Crazy huh.


----------



## 72Rivi (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Feb 17 2009, 08:23 PM~13032363
> *Sunday is about cruising and chillin
> Sat I just know when we took degre car out 2 sundays ago, some dumb ass was swanging and was inches a way from the car . He cant aford that I know I cant .
> *




*I know Sunday is for cruising and chilling, but why are we proposing to move our crusing spot? We should let those Swangers know they need to chill out and quit their shit. Let's just see what comes out of the meeting.

I understand about your '66 almost being clipped, I've had a few close calls myself; recently and in the past. Laters!

- Rigo*


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 18 2009, 01:37 AM~13036490
> *is it back from tha dead?
> 
> 
> ...


Who car is this,very nice


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Feb 17 2009, 12:11 PM~13028340
> *Cool we need a new spot to CHILL. On the 28th, Me and Miklo will be at the Phoenix LRM but Josh and Tino will be there representing the RO.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 This park is a big part of Austin’s lowrider scene and it would be a shame if lowriders left the park; I have been lowriding in Austin since 95 and have seen the movement at its peek in the 90's and lows since the Euro and donk explosion. This has been a cruising spot since the 70's and should continue for the next generation. Some one should get a hold of Jake Salazar so he can be at the meeting and share his knowledge


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 18 2009, 01:37 AM~13036490
> *is it back from tha dead?
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

2009 TOUR CALENDAR:
This is not quite official, as we are waiting on one more show to finalize everything....but this is what it's looking like so far:

2009 WWT - "The Epidemic"
4/5 - 5th Annual "The Beat" Car Show and Concert at the Dallas Convention Center (Dallas, TX) (FULL POINTS)
4/26 - Cinco De Mayo Celebration and Car Show at the Travis County Expo Center (Austin, TX) (HALF POINTS)
5/17 - Victoria Custom Auto Show at the Victoria Community Center (Victoria, TX) (FULL POINTS)
5/30 - Abiliene, TX Car Show (HALF POINTS)
6/? - 3rd Annual "Party" Car Show (Houston, TX) (HALF POINTS)
7/5 - Los Magnificos-San Antonio at the Freeman Coliseum (San Antonio, TX) (FULL POINTS)
7/26 - Torres Empire's WEGO-WEST Preview Car Show at the National Orange Show (San Bernadino, CA) (BONUS SHOW)
8/8 - Show N' Shine at Maude Cobb Convention Center (Longview, TX) (FULL POINTS)
8/23 - Unique Sounds Car Show at Mayborn Convention Center (Temple, TX) (HALF POINTS)
9/? - 4th Annual Fiestas Patrias Festival at Travis County Expo Center (Austin, TX) (FULL POINTS)
10/? - 2nd Annual Torres Empire Car Show (Dallas, TX) (HALF POINTS)
11/? - 27th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show at Reliant (Houston, TX) (FULL POINTS / TOUR CHAMPIONSHIP SHOW)


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Here I come Cali :cheesy:


----------



## 72Rivi (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Feb 18 2009, 10:25 AM~13037919
> *This park is a big part of Austin’s lowrider scene and it would be a shame if lowriders left the park; I have been lowriding in Austin since 95 and have seen the movement at its peek in the 90's and  lows since the Euro and donk explosion. This has been a cruising spot since the 70's and should continue for the next generation. Some one should get a hold of Jake Salazar so he can be at the meeting and share his knowledge
> *



*I hear you bro, we should've have to abandon OUR cruising spot just because some vatos can't behave. 

I've dealt with Jack S. a few years back. I'll try the number I have for him, we've helped him and his Advocacy Program. The last time I spoke to him, he was recovering from a stroke. I'll let you know if I get ahold of him. Good suggestion by the way.*


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Feb 18 2009, 09:25 AM~13037919
> *This park is a big part of Austin’s lowrider scene and it would be a shame if lowriders left the park; I have been lowriding in Austin since 95 and have seen the movement at its peek in the 90's and  lows since the Euro and donk explosion. This has been a cruising spot since the 70's and should continue for the next generation. Some one should get a hold of Jake Salazar so he can be at the meeting and share his knowledge
> *


I agree, I have been cruising this park since the early 90's as well. But here recently I have seen too many close calls with cars swanging thru almost hitting other cars or even KIDS. One weekend there was a car up in the grass behind everybody just hauling ass and swanging all over??? Last summer, I seen machetes and guns pulled on people?? This is the reason I don't frequent the park that much. Last time I went a guy tried to come backwards up the wrong side of the street, straight at me. I didnt move, I just hopped on him LOL but we all have waaaay too much time and money put into our cars for some fool to mess it up?? Then imma have to mess him up. :biggrin: Just my .02


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72Rivi_@Feb 18 2009, 08:11 AM~13037522
> *I know Sunday is for cruising and chilling, but why are we proposing to move our crusing spot?  We should let those Swangers know they need to chill out and quit their shit.  Let's just see what comes out of the meeting.
> 
> I understand about your '66 almost being clipped, I've had a few close calls myself; recently and in the past.  Laters!
> ...



na bro the 66 someone else owned a 66 here in town exactly like that one. I just found a pic of it in another thread and shared it with the people who would recognized it. I have that teal linc in my avi.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Feb 18 2009, 11:37 AM~13039001
> *I agree, I have been cruising this park since the early 90's as well. But here recently I have seen too many close calls with cars swanging thru almost hitting other cars or even KIDS. One weekend there was a car up in the grass behind everybody just hauling ass and swanging all over??? Last summer, I seen machetes and guns pulled on people?? This is the reason I don't frequent the park that much. Last time I went a guy tried to come backwards up the wrong side of the street, straight at me. I didnt move, I just hopped on him LOL but we all have waaaay too much time and money put into our cars for some fool to mess it up?? Then imma have to mess him up.  :biggrin:  Just my .02
> *



what about that time when that guy stole that front end loader and was swanging in the parking lot.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Feb 18 2009, 09:25 AM~13037919
> *This park is a big part of Austin’s lowrider scene and it would be a shame if lowriders left the park; I have been lowriding in Austin since 95 and have seen the movement at its peek in the 90's and  lows since the Euro and donk explosion. This has been a cruising spot since the 70's and should continue for the next generation. Some one should get a hold of Jake Salazar so he can be at the meeting and share his knowledge
> *



I seen the next generation, they dont care about lowriders. They just want to swang and bang and jam screw.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

I like cruising the park it feels good to kick it there and see the other peoples ride cruising around but I aint trying to get hit by a stray bullet or risk getting jumped by 20 weak dudes cuz I tell one of them to quit F^%king around.. I definately ain't taking my kid out there.. its a shame I would love to share the lowrider culture with my kid or kids but not worth getting my kid or kids hurt..... :scrutinize: 

Sometimes I'm like " I wish the popo's was here to get these fools outta the park " I don't mind them being around its not like we're doing anything illegal ... well ok some of us.. :420:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

what up benny, its ok i got your back if them 20 weak dudes jump you.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

The same situation is happening in the valley. I found that out on my trip down there.


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 18 2009, 09:18 AM~13038341
> *Here I come Cali :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 18 2009, 12:01 PM~13039241
> *what about that time when that guy stole that front end loafer and was swanging in the parking lot.
> *


A front end loafer????? u mean loader. oh yea i forgot about that one :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Thats what i get for not proof reading before i push the add reply button.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

waz good 72Rivi?


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Feb 18 2009, 11:37 AM~13039001
> *I agree, I have been cruising this park since the early 90's as well. But here recently I have seen too many close calls with cars swanging thru almost hitting other cars or even KIDS. One weekend there was a car up in the grass behind everybody just hauling ass and swanging all over??? Last summer, I seen machetes and guns pulled on people?? This is the reason I don't frequent the park that much. Last time I went a guy tried to come backwards up the wrong side of the street, straight at me. I didnt move, I just hopped on him LOL but we all have waaaay too much time and money put into our cars for some fool to mess it up?? Then imma have to mess him up.  :biggrin:  Just my .02
> *


I totally understand homie it’s just a shame to see what happen to Riverside in the 90’s happen to the park.


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 18 2009, 12:07 PM~13039278
> *I seen the next generation, they dont care about lowriders.  They just want to swang and bang and jam screw.
> *


Yeah Homie our youth is lost!!!!!


----------



## 72Rivi (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Feb 18 2009, 01:41 PM~13039547
> *waz good 72Rivi?
> *


What's up bro?


----------



## 72Rivi (Jan 5, 2009)

*DKM ATX,
I sent Jack S. an e-mail and he replied saying he'll try to make the meeting; but he might have class that day. I thanked him either way, but I hope he does show to give his input on the matter at hand.*


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 18 2009, 12:07 PM~13039278
> *I seen the next generation, they dont care about lowriders.  They just want to swang and bang and jam screw.
> *


:yes: :biggrin: 
I'll admit I like a COUPLE lowriders
But I'm a guy for big rims :yes: and will never roll spokes


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 18 2009, 04:13 PM~13041710
> *:yes: :biggrin:
> I'll admit I like a COUPLE lowriders
> But I'm a guy for bikes on big rims :yes: and will never roll spokes
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 18 2009, 08:47 PM~13043864
> *:biggrin:
> *


hey you edited my post how about this

im a guy for big rims on caddys, g-bodys and anything else but 61-64 impis. therefore im not gettin one :cheesy:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72Rivi_@Feb 18 2009, 03:22 PM~13040802
> *DKM ATX,
> I sent Jack S. an e-mail and he replied saying he'll try to make the meeting; but he might have class that day.  I thanked him either way, but I hope he does show to give his input on the matter at hand.
> *


Good looking out homie :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 18 2009, 08:47 PM~13043864
> *:biggrin:
> *


How do you I got a
Bike :0 LOL


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 18 2009, 09:37 PM~13045317
> *How do you I got a
> Bike :0 LOL
> *


*BECAUSE YOUR THE TEAM TEXAS KING OF BIKES !! *
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72Rivi_@Feb 18 2009, 12:35 PM~13038986
> *I hear you bro, we should've have to abandon OUR cruising spot just because some vatos can't behave.
> 
> I've dealt with Jack S. a few years back.  I'll try the number I have for him, we've helped him and his Advocacy Program.  The last time I spoke to him, he was recovering from a stroke.  I'll let you know if I get ahold of him.  Good suggestion by the way.
> *


Solution is simple, we need police to patrol (hang out) at park on Sunday evenings, nobody acts like a fool when police around, lowrider comunity needs to become friends with police and have them hang out with us at the park to see we are not doing anything wrong but hanging out n cruzin. If u decide to hang out somewere else t bad crowd will follow and mess things up any were we go. Anyone got cop friends ?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Feb 19 2009, 12:05 AM~13045748
> *Solution is simple, we need police to patrol (hang out) at park on Sunday evenings, nobody acts like a fool when police around, lowrider comunity needs to become friends with police and have them hang out with us at the park to see we are not doing anything wrong but hanging out n cruzin.  If u decide to hang out somewere else t bad crowd will follow and mess things up any were we go. Anyone got cop friends ?
> 
> *


couldnt have said it better myself.. if we move somewhere else, they'll just follow. theres nothing wrong with being cool wit the cops. but i got warrants so ill be in the back of the crowd  jk


----------



## texastrike (Oct 6, 2007)

What about if you talk to the people that run the park and ask them if you can use it for a Sunday. If they say yes block the parking lot and tell them as they go in not to bull shit and if they do just kick them out


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72Rivi+Feb 18 2009, 08:11 AM~13037522-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That cool bro big rims thay cool look good I will never roll on them. Not talk shit a ride rim up fix up is good something to look at like dually on air bags & 4x4s just some to look at just the people swanging in the parking lot fucks it up like 2 sunday back. 

Thats cool go to the park.


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Feb 17 2009, 10:54 PM~13034729
> *WHAT UP BOBBY? :wave:
> *



BOSSHAWG What up


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

what up pinky? :wave: :wave: I heard you guys were spying on my car :0 LOL


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Feb 19 2009, 12:36 AM~13046856
> *what up pinky? :wave:  :wave: I heard you guys were spying on my car :0  LOL
> *


looks good who did the paint


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Feb 19 2009, 12:38 AM~13046873
> *looks good
> *


Thanks homie. Still working on it but it's getting there, slowly but surely. I hope to be cruising this summer. Wherever the cruising spot is.  I still wanna see your car. I keep missing it. :angry:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Feb 19 2009, 12:42 AM~13046897
> *Thanks homie. Still working on it but it's getting there, slowly but surely. I hope to be cruising this summer. Wherever the cruising spot is.   I still wanna see your car. I keep missing it.  :angry:
> *


need to get big p do some work on it pinstripe


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Feb 19 2009, 12:48 AM~13046935
> *need to get big p do some work on it pinstripe
> *


I might do stripes later on but did you see the raw insides? LOL I gotta lil work ahead of me before i can think about stripes :angry:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Feb 19 2009, 12:53 AM~13046969
> *I might do stripes later on but did you see the raw insides? LOL I gotta lil work ahead of me before i can think about stripes  :angry:
> *


I like that


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

big p pinstripe for $75/100


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Fatboy64
What up Carls, im mean Charles??? :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Feb 19 2009, 12:56 AM~13046997
> *big p  pinstripe  for $75/100
> *


Cool, I'll keep it in mind when I get ready. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Feb 19 2009, 12:58 AM~13047027
> *Cool, I'll keep it in mind when I get ready. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


rim look good how much


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

who made them


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Feb 19 2009, 01:01 AM~13047045
> *who made them
> *


OG wire. I sent them a color sample and they custom made them. I know it's only green but I wanted them to match.


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Feb 19 2009, 01:04 AM~13047062
> *OG wire. I sent them a color sample and they custom made them. I know it's only green but I wanted them to match.
> *


that cool


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*FYI the meeting on Saturday is not to pick a new cruisin spot, but to come together as a community to deal or figure out to come to a peaceful solution that plague or community. I have talked to other people and they have told me that they will try a hold of an officer that was friendly to the lowrider scene. Hopefully if everyone shows up (Jack, the officer, and the lowrider community) we can put our heads together and figure out a solution to where we can chill and cruise without worry.*


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 19 2009, 01:58 AM~13047327
> *FYI the meeting on Saturday is not to pick a new cruisin spot, but to come together as a  community to deal or figure out to  come to a peaceful solution that plague or community. I have talked to other people and they have told me that they will try a hold of an officer that was friendly to the lowrider scene. Hopefully if everyone shows up (Jack, the officer, and the lowrider community) we can put our heads together and figure out a solution to where we can chill and cruise without worry.
> *


thats cool


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Feb 19 2009, 01:04 AM~13047062
> *OG wire. I sent them a color sample and they custom made them. I know it's only green but I wanted them to match.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: yeah, your color was real easy to match, mine was the difficult one... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 72Rivi (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by texastrike_@Feb 19 2009, 12:27 AM~13046035
> *What about if you talk to the people that run the park and ask them if you can use it for a Sunday. If they say yes block the parking lot and tell them as they go in not to bull shit and if they do just kick them out
> *



*This would be possible, but very costly. We would need to get the parks permission and acquire permits, it just wouldn't be practical to go thru all that red tape for a cruise. 

Like I've been trying to say, and it has been mentioned recently, is...we all need to come together and respect each other. If people can't do that, then all hope is lost to gain back our cruising spot.

To include a PoPo is a good suggestion. I've worked with Councilman Mike Martinez in the past, when he was on the beat...I can possibly give him a call and see if there is any way we can get at least one officer to attend the meeting.*


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

SouthsideLife what up you got some more pic


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72Rivi_@Feb 19 2009, 09:27 AM~13048072
> *This would be possible, but very costly.  We would need to get the parks permission and acquire permits, it just wouldn't be practical to go thru all that red tape for a cruise.
> 
> Like I've been trying to say, and it has been mentioned recently, is...we all need to come together and respect each other.  If people can't do that, then all hope is lost to gain back our cruising spot.
> ...


police presence will be good, they can arrest all them dumb people that dont know how to drive in the park and respect it.
:biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

YO RICK TODAY IS DELIVERY DAY ?


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

I love the UNITY on this thread


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Feb 19 2009, 08:40 AM~13048134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  whats up Bobby?


----------



## texastrike (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72Rivi_@Feb 19 2009, 07:27 AM~13048072
> *This would be possible, but very costly.  We would need to get the parks permission and acquire permits, it just wouldn't be practical to go thru all that red tape for a cruise.
> 
> Like I've been trying to say, and it has been mentioned recently, is...we all need to come together and respect each other.  If people can't do that, then all hope is lost to gain back our cruising spot.
> ...


From what I now you don’t need a permit if your not charging people to get in all you need is permission by the people that run the place


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 19 2009, 10:11 AM~13048727
> *YO RICK TODAY IS DELIVERY DAY ?
> *


my connection sucks now so I can't join certien people.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 19 2009, 10:11 AM~13048727
> *YO RICK TODAY IS DELIVERY DAY ?
> *



naw. something happen


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

HOPE ALL IS ALLRIGHT ! :0


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 19 2009, 10:40 AM~13048920
> *naw.  something happen
> *


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

everything is cool. might get it tomorrow or saturday


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 19 2009, 11:33 AM~13049326
> *everything is cool. might get it tomorrow or saturday
> *


we have to out there 2...let us know the plan :0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 19 2009, 11:43 AM~13049404
> *we have to out there 2...let us know the plan :0
> *



ok cool


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

just talked to sic and he told me it might be ready tomorrow night.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

who needs me to take something to sic?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 19 2009, 12:34 PM~13049868
> *who needs me to take something to sic?
> *


 :scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 18 2009, 01:07 PM~13039278
> *I seen the next generation, they dont care about lowriders.  They just want to swang and bang and jam screw.
> *


theres nothing wrong wit jammin screw thats bout all i listen to plus my ricky martin greatest hits cd that unique27 burnt for me "by the way thanks bro but #11 & #12 skips so ill need another copy when you get a chance" :0 but just cuz i like screw doesnt mean iam gonna be a dumbass and jumped the curb and swang like a dumb fuck in the grass and almost hit someone.. its not the music they listening to its just the way they drive. ive seen it everytime ive been out there. i remember one time when I was in Latin Style and this was when i had my other lincoln.. some fool rolled up on us with a pistol in his hand askin us if " yall dem ****** from southside?" Tito was just studderin and said na na nahh.. later we found out him and his homeboy had got jumped the weekend bfore and i guess he was just coming back for revenge. then a lil after that he started shootin on the other side of the park and the laws came n shut it down quick


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 19 2009, 02:58 AM~13047327
> *FYI the meeting on Saturday is not to pick a new cruisin spot, but to come together as a  community to deal or figure out to  come to a peaceful solution that plague or community. I have talked to other people and they have told me that they will try a hold of an officer that was friendly to the lowrider scene. Hopefully if everyone shows up (Jack, the officer, and the lowrider community) we can put our heads together and figure out a solution to where we can chill and cruise without worry.
> *


which saturday is this on again? this saturday or a couple of weeks from now?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 19 2009, 02:14 PM~13050592
> *theres nothing wrong wit jammin screw thats bout all i listen to plus my ricky martin greatest hits cd that unique27 burnt for me "by the way thanks bro but #11 & #12 skips so ill need another copy when you get a chance" :0  but just cuz i like screw doesnt mean iam gonna be a dumbass and jumped the curb and swang like a dumb fuck in the grass and almost hit someone.. its not the music they listening to its just the way they drive.  ive seen it everytime ive been out there. i remember one time when I was in Latin Style and this was when i had my other lincoln.. some fool rolled up on us with a pistol  in his hand askin us if " yall dem ****** from southside?" Tito was just studderin and said na na nahh.. later we found out him and his homeboy had got jumped the weekend bfore and i guess he was just coming back for revenge. then a lil after that he started shootin on the other side of the park and the laws came n shut it down quick
> *



got that cumming 4 ya


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 19 2009, 03:16 PM~13050605
> *got that cumming 4 ya
> *


appreciate it appreciate it cuz Benny scratched my other one


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 19 2009, 03:34 PM~13050723
> *appreciate it appreciate it cuz Benny scratched my other one
> *


 :twak:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 19 2009, 02:14 PM~13050592
> *theres nothing wrong wit jammin screw thats bout all i listen to plus my ricky martin greatest hits cd that unique27 burnt for me "by the way thanks bro but #11 & #12 skips so ill need another copy when you get a chance" :0  but just cuz i like screw doesnt mean iam gonna be a dumbass and jumped the curb and swang like a dumb fuck in the grass and almost hit someone.. its not the music they listening to its just the way they drive.  ive seen it everytime ive been out there. i remember one time when I was in Latin Style and this was when i had my other lincoln.. some fool rolled up on us with a pistol  in his hand askin us if " yall dem ****** from southside?" Tito was just studderin and said na na nahh.. later we found out him and his homeboy had got jumped the weekend bfore and i guess he was just coming back for revenge. then a lil after that he started shootin on the other side of the park and the laws came n shut it down quick
> *



It not the real screw it some home made shit that sound like (iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiimmmmmmmmmmm fffffffffffrrrrrrrroooooommmm TTTTTTTTTeeeeeeeexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxaaaaaaaaasssssssssssss). You know what im talk about


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Any car shows happening here in the ATX? Got a dude from a radio station asking. He is the vato that threw that car show at Firestone a year or so ago. 

Alex, he is looking to do some get together with a car club(s). Might set up a meeting....or have him come to the meeting y'all talking about on Saturday. Which Saturday is it gonna be again?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Feb 19 2009, 03:20 PM~13051180
> *It not the real screw it some home made shit that sound like (iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiimmmmmmmmmmm fffffffffffrrrrrrrroooooommmm TTTTTTTTTeeeeeeeexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxaaaaaaaaasssssssssssss).  Know what im tombout
> *


fixed


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 19 2009, 02:14 PM~13050592
> *theres nothing wrong wit jammin screw thats bout all i listen to plus my ricky martin greatest hits cd that unique27 burnt for me "by the way thanks bro but #11 & #12 skips so ill need another copy when you get a chance" :0  but just cuz i like screw doesnt mean iam gonna be a dumbass and jumped the curb and swang like a dumb fuck in the grass and almost hit someone.. its not the music they listening to its just the way they drive.  ive seen it everytime ive been out there. i remember one time when I was in Latin Style and this was when i had my other lincoln.. some fool rolled up on us with a pistol  in his hand askin us if " yall dem ****** from southside?" Tito was just studderin and said na na nahh.. later we found out him and his homeboy had got jumped the weekend bfore and i guess he was just coming back for revenge. then a lil after that he started shootin on the other side of the park and the laws came n shut it down quick
> *


 :0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

tttt


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 19 2009, 02:14 PM~13050592
> *theres nothing wrong wit jammin screw thats bout all i listen to plus my ricky martin greatest hits cd that unique27 burnt for me "by the way thanks bro but #11 & #12 skips so ill need another copy when you get a chance" :0  but just cuz i like screw doesnt mean iam gonna be a dumbass and jumped the curb and swang like a dumb fuck in the grass and almost hit someone.. its not the music they listening to its just the way they drive.  ive seen it everytime ive been out there. i remember one time when I was in Latin Style and this was when i had my other lincoln.. some fool rolled up on us with a pistol  in his hand askin us if " yall dem ****** from southside?" Tito was just studderin and said na na nahh.. later we found out him and his homeboy had got jumped the weekend bfore and i guess he was just coming back for revenge. then a lil after that he started shootin on the other side of the park and the laws came n shut it down quick
> *



:angry: how would you know what i was tellin the guy, you was hiding under the rear of your car... :0 gary was the one that said he wasnt even from austin... :biggrin: jk....


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up big p ill b down there the 2nd / 5th of march u ready to get down on the spidey bike


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

give me a heads up.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

little something im doing.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Feb 19 2009, 02:16 PM~13050603-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*it is saturday february 28 at 3.(NOTE THE TIME CHANGE) at chicano park.*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Feb 19 2009, 04:20 PM~13051180
> *It not the real screw it some home made shit that sound like (iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiimmmmmmmmmmm fffffffffffrrrrrrrroooooommmm TTTTTTTTTeeeeeeeexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxaaaaaaaaasssssssssssss).  You know what im talk about
> *


hell yea thats prob why they driving like that.. the music is fuckin up their concentration


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 19 2009, 05:15 PM~13051723
> *fixed
> *


lol


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 20 2009, 11:56 AM~13059211
> *Ttt
> *


u gettin ur car back this weekend?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 20 2009, 12:33 AM~13056867
> *little something im doing.
> 
> 
> ...


looks like the back of a 76 or 77 monte


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 21 2009, 02:32 AM~13066629
> *ttt
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 20 2009, 02:32 AM~13057481
> *it is saturday february 28 at 3.(NOTE THE TIME CHANGE) at chicano park.
> *


COOL, WE WILL BE THERE. THANKS. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

anyone going to the park today?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 20 2009, 01:32 AM~13057481
> *it is saturday february 28 at 3.(NOTE THE TIME CHANGE) at chicano park.
> *


word around the wattering hole is that a big bbq is happening same day at moya park 12-6 pm for all car clubs and clubs from san marcos are comming down....heard from some lil dudes from texas finest but :dunno:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

pictures from the park


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 22 2009, 07:57 PM~13079339
> *
> 
> 
> ...



now you need bigger rims :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 22 2009, 08:32 PM~13079683
> *now you need bigger rims  :biggrin:
> *


so true


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 22 2009, 06:33 PM~13078550
> *word around the wattering hole is that a big bbq is happening same day at moya park 12-6 pm for all car clubs and clubs from san marcos are comming down....heard from some lil dudes from texas finest but :dunno:
> *


do what ya want to do




*MEETING CANCELED *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 22 2009, 09:18 PM~13080260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 22 2009, 08:23 PM~13080327
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: NICE
> *


*THNX ALEX !! *


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 22 2009, 09:21 PM~13080296
> *do what ya want to do
> MEETING CANCELED
> *



what happened :dunno:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 22 2009, 09:26 PM~13080369
> *what happened :dunno:
> *


x2


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

what it dew pink


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 22 2009, 09:32 PM~13080474
> *what it dew pink
> *



same shit your boy call wont me to help with the truck (m.d.)


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Feb 22 2009, 09:35 PM~13080529
> *same shit your boy call wont me to help with the truck (m.d.)
> *



i know porky was over there today. i think he already put the bumpers on yesterday with his cousin.


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 22 2009, 09:37 PM~13080565
> *i know porky was over there today.  i think he already put the bumpers on yesterday with his cousin.
> *


that not what he said no body show up


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

you got pic of that pink leaf


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Feb 22 2009, 09:40 PM~13080612
> *you got pic of that pink leaf
> *


i will pm you the site.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

So whats da deal with tha meeting 73monte.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

i bet they busted this dude for smoking weed cause he looks higher than a kite. :biggrin:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

DA_SQUID whats new on the bike


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 22 2009, 09:46 PM~13080698
> *So whats da deal with tha meeting 73monte.
> *


WHAT MEETING???  :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 22 2009, 10:07 PM~13081001
> *WHAT MEETING???   :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



that one that you canceled fool


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 22 2009, 09:48 PM~13080718
> *i bet they busted this dude for smoking weed cause he looks higher than a kite. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That'ss Roseanne's little brother, and that's David that got cut out of the pic. The cops drove by and said they smelled weed so they fucked with him, I don't know if they took him.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 22 2009, 09:18 PM~13080260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

that looks like it was done with a stencil.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

you finish gilberts truck pork?


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

(ANGELO)


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Feb 22 2009, 10:16 PM~13081136
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i seen that in another topic, dudes name is angelo


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 22 2009, 09:13 PM~13081092
> *Nice
> *


*THNX RICK YOUR IMPALA CAME OUT NICE ......*


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

hopefully should be doing a little of that in the valley this spring and summer.


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

did you see that 64


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 22 2009, 10:09 PM~13081025
> *that one that you canceled fool
> *


Well you see I was trying to get the lowrider community to get together and try and figure out how to reclaim our park, *BUT *all I keep hearing about is this supposedly bbq at moya so therefore I'm not going to waste my time to organize the community when the community is worried about eating bbq.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 22 2009, 10:20 PM~13081209
> *Well you see I was trying to get the lowrider community to get together and try and figure out how to reclaim our park, BUT all I keep hearing about is this supposedly bbq at moya so therefore I'm not going to waste my time to organize the community when the community is worried about eating bbq.
> *


i told you about that bbq the last i was at your house.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

don't rember that


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 19 2009, 01:58 AM~13047327
> *Jack</span>, the officer, and the lowrider community) we can put our heads together and figure out a solution to where we can chill and cruise without worry.
> *


from what i heard Jack I supposed to be at the BBQ. so why dont yall have the meeting there.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

gimmie a call fool

naw but i only have a few more to weld up tmmrw


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 22 2009, 10:40 PM~13081541
> *from what i heard Jack I supposed to be at the BBQ.  so why dont yall have the meeting there.
> *


go ahead you can have it


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Feb 22 2009, 11:03 PM~13081845
> *gimmie a call fool
> 
> naw but i only have a few more to weld up tmmrw
> *


you working tomorrow guey.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 22 2009, 11:04 PM~13081858
> *go ahead you can have it
> *



have what im not having the bbq.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 22 2009, 11:05 PM~13081878
> *have what im not having the bbq.
> *


ur meeting







What's up Rocky? How was Odessa?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up atx


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 22 2009, 11:07 PM~13081901
> *ur meeting
> What's up Rocky? How was Odessa?
> *



the one where i put my meat on your grill :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 22 2009, 10:07 PM~13081901
> *ur meeting
> What's up Rocky? How was Odessa?
> *


was good homie real pretty day to b at the flea markets will be in town sat sun mon tue of next week need to get n to something with my kop family


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 22 2009, 11:10 PM~13081932
> *the one where i put my meat on bobby's grill  :biggrin:
> *


*
*
again


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 22 2009, 10:10 PM~13081932
> *the one where i put my meat on your grill  :biggrin:
> *


whats up big p u getting down on ur work i might have some work for u up here been showing some of my homie ur work


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Feb 22 2009, 11:11 PM~13081953
> *was good homie real pretty day to b at the flea markets will be in town sat sun mon tue of next week need to get n to something with my kop family
> *


sure nuff


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 22 2009, 11:13 PM~13081969
> *slap it across my face again
> *


damn like that


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Feb 22 2009, 11:13 PM~13081976
> *whats up big p u getting down on ur work  i might have some work for u up here been showing some of my homie ur work
> *



yeah im getttin a little better.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 22 2009, 11:16 PM~13082011
> *damn like that
> *


You like it when I slap you in the face with it, next time I'll slap your thigh and ride the wave in.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 22 2009, 10:16 PM~13082011
> *damn like that
> *


damn alots changed since i left ppl putting there meets on grills getting slaped acrosed the face yall just getting kinky down south :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Feb 22 2009, 11:19 PM~13082048
> *damn alots changed since i left ppl putting there meets on grills getting slaped acrosed the face yall just getting kinky down south :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


just pablo


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 22 2009, 11:19 PM~13082046
> *You like it when I slap mona in the face with it, next time I'll slap her thigh and ride the wave in.
> *


I m gonna stop it there you win. :worship:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 22 2009, 10:22 PM~13082071
> *just pablo
> *


lol


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 22 2009, 11:22 PM~13082071
> *just pablo
> *



you gonna be home tomorrow?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 22 2009, 11:23 PM~13082084
> *I m virgen ,you win.  :worship:
> *


lol


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 22 2009, 11:27 PM~13082128
> * I swallow
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 22 2009, 10:27 PM~13082128
> *lol
> *


i know a virgen that swallows


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Feb 22 2009, 11:30 PM~13082158
> *i know a virgen that swallows
> *


pablo


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 22 2009, 10:33 PM~13082186
> *pablo
> *


damn it bobby


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 22 2009, 11:33 PM~13082186
> *my grampa blows donkeys
> *



What the hell is going on over there.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 22 2009, 10:36 PM~13082223
> *What the hell is going on over there.
> *


i know a grandpa that has 2 donkeys


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 22 2009, 11:36 PM~13082223
> *I'm next! I'm next!
> *


He learned it by watching you


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 22 2009, 11:42 PM~13082275
> *He learned it by watching me give lessons at the boystown training center
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Feb 22 2009, 11:38 PM~13082234
> *i know a grandpa that has 2 donkeys
> *


Tell him to hide them from Pablo when he goes up there to pinstripe


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 22 2009, 11:44 PM~13082297
> *Tell him to hide them from Pablo when he goes up there to pinstripe
> *



on a serious note. i aint going up there unless he has at least 4 cars to stripe. thats a long drive.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

i c yall have tricks (i dont think i wanna go to austin and chill )lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 22 2009, 11:46 PM~13082308
> *on a serious note. i aint going up there unless he has at least 4 donkeys to suck on.  thats a long drive.
> *


Damn


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

i can get 4 cars or 4 donkeys


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 22 2009, 11:48 PM~13082326
> *Damn i wish i could go with you, thats sounds good.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Feb 22 2009, 11:48 PM~13082325
> *i c yall have tricks (i can't wait to go to austin and chill )lol
> *


lol


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Feb 22 2009, 11:49 PM~13082339
> *i can get 4 cars or 4 donkeys
> *



cars


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 22 2009, 10:50 PM~13082350
> *cars
> *


ok lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 22 2009, 11:50 PM~13082350
> *cars
> *


r u sure


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 22 2009, 11:54 PM~13082381
> *r u sure
> *



yes im sure


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 22 2009, 10:46 PM~13082308
> *on a serious note. i aint going up there unless he has at least 4 cars to stripe.  thats a long drive.
> *


not that long u can make it in 5 hrs


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Feb 22 2009, 11:55 PM~13082402
> *not that long u can make it in 5 hrs
> *



i never been out there so its going to feel longer. When I go to the valley its takes 5 hours but it doesnt feel like it because i know the road already.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 22 2009, 11:55 PM~13082399
> *yes im sure
> *


How long does it take to get to the valley


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

yall going to the dallas show


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 22 2009, 11:58 PM~13082443
> *How long does it take to get to the valley
> *



same, 5 hours


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 22 2009, 10:58 PM~13082442
> *i never been out there so its going to feel longer.  When I go to the valley its takes 5 hours but it doesnt feel like it because i know the road already.
> *


just count the donkeys i mean cars ull b iight


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Feb 22 2009, 11:58 PM~13082446
> *yall going to the dallas show
> *


yea ...u??


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 22 2009, 11:00 PM~13082467
> *yea ...u??
> *


yes sir going to make the dallas austins wego shows


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Feb 23 2009, 12:00 AM~13082466
> *just count the donkeys i mean cars ull b iight
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Feb 23 2009, 12:01 AM~13082486
> *yes sir going to make the dallas austins wego shows
> *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 22 2009, 11:02 PM~13082489
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


a u wanna buy my piston pump on my car or do u know any 1 that may want it make a offer


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

welcome to the party rick rob


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Feb 23 2009, 12:04 AM~13082504
> *a u wanna buy my piston pump on my car or do u know any 1 that may want it make a offer
> *


I would buy it but i just bought a trailer and redid my livingroom, but I'll ask around it's the one from black magic right


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Feb 23 2009, 12:04 AM~13082504
> *a u wanna buy my penis pump in my car or do u know any 1 that may want it make a offer
> *



alex might want it :0


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 23 2009, 12:06 AM~13082528
> *I would buy it but i just bought a trailer and redid my livingroom, but I'll ask around it's the one from a black man right
> *


x2 :0


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 22 2009, 11:07 PM~13082534
> *alex might want it    :0
> *


lmfao black magic yes sir all chrome


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 23 2009, 12:07 AM~13082534
> *alex might want it    :0
> *


That's because you cannot see yours :0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Feb 23 2009, 12:04 AM~13082512
> *welcome to the party rick rob
> *


whats up big dog


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 23 2009, 12:09 AM~13082554
> *That's because you cannot see yours :0
> *



duhh its all in your mouth. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 23 2009, 12:10 AM~13082567
> *duhh  its all in my mouth.      :biggrin:
> *


ur sick :barf: :barf:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

hey alex you gonna be home manana.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 22 2009, 11:15 PM~13082616
> *hey alex you gonna be  home with ur banana.
> *


y u wanna know pablo u going over to join


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Feb 23 2009, 12:17 AM~13082634
> *y u wanna know pablo u going over to join
> *



na just to make sure he eats all if it.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 23 2009, 12:15 AM~13082616
> *hey alex you gonna be  home manana.
> *


yea


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 23 2009, 12:19 AM~13082660
> *yea
> *



Im going to bed homie, i wil cruize by after work. Yes I said it, WORK. Finally got a go ahead on a driveway. Shit need to get some of these bills out da way.


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Feb 23 2009, 12:24 AM~13082688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that makes my wanna three wheel my linc.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

c yall tis weekin atx


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 23 2009, 12:39 AM~13082803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Are you going to want that sign?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Feb 23 2009, 12:36 AM~13082786
> *
> 
> 
> ...



someone striped the shit out that MF


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 23 2009, 12:41 AM~13082813
> *Are you going to want that sign?
> *



yes i have to get some money 1st


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 22 2009, 09:18 PM~13080260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

whats up yall ?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: 









:0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Feb 22 2009, 09:56 PM~13080822
> *DA_SQUID whats new on the bike
> *


:dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:
I'll pm you when I get home


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Feb 23 2009, 06:53 AM~13083940
> *NICE!!!!
> *


*THNX !! ITS LAID OUT FRONT AND BACK.....*


----------



## 72Rivi (Jan 5, 2009)

So no meeting this Sabado? I got a few people interested, and who's the fool that started telling people this was a BBQ? I think there will still be a crowd that shows up, people were expecting to discuss certain issues.

I'm up to keep the meeting going, but without any support....it's quite useless.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 23 2009, 10:18 AM~13084623
> *THNX !! ITS LAID OUT FRONT AND BACK.....
> *


when are we going cruisin bro, hit me up


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i see the laws shut the park down again last night and like 5 mins after i got there .. but i just wanted to cruise through there so people could see how my hoodoo looks before i get it sprayed this weekend .. hopefully everything will be ready for tx relay weekend in April.. i still gotta get another indash screen, some more tvs and new tires. then pinstripping is next


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72Rivi_@Feb 23 2009, 12:54 PM~13086036
> *So no meeting this Sabado?  I got a few people interested, and who's the fool that started telling people this was a BBQ?  I think there will still be a crowd that shows up, people were expecting to discuss certain issues.
> 
> I'm up to keep the meeting going, but without any support....it's quite useless.
> *


I talked to a few people today (they came to me at my house) and they want to have the meeting still, so with their support and mine I'm down foe a meeting.


----------



## HOMIEZ56 (Jul 18, 2008)

we got an benefit to be at but we"ll try to make it! you got our support!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.myfoxaustin.com/dpp/news/022309...rivers_swanging


*the park getting bad press  *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOMIEZ56_@Feb 23 2009, 06:32 PM~13089481
> *we got an benefit to be at but we"ll try to make it! you got our support!! :thumbsup:
> *


*who else is down for a meeting on Saturday the 28th at 3:00 p.m. at chicano park?*


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 23 2009, 05:34 PM~13089511
> *http://www.myfoxaustin.com/dpp/news/022309...rivers_swanging
> the park getting bad press
> *


Not Good


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

:uh: thats crazy!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jtap20_@Feb 23 2009, 08:17 PM~13090034
> *Not Good
> *


x2..

shouldve seen all the cops that was out there last nite..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 23 2009, 06:41 PM~13089588
> *who else is down for a meeting on Saturday the 28th at 3:00 p.m. at chicano park?
> *


anna and i are there


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

josh hows it going


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

not 1 low rider


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*DONT FORGET THESE IDOTS*


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 23 2009, 08:53 PM~13092040
> *DONT FORGET THESE IDOTS
> 
> *


Gott damm


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 23 2009, 10:53 PM~13092040
> *DONT FORGET THESE IDOTS
> 
> *


 :uh: :barf: :loco: :nosad: :rant:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 23 2009, 07:41 PM~13089588
> *who else is down for a meeting on Saturday the 28th at 3:00 p.m. at chicano park?
> *


IM DOWN!! :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

i am down to go


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 23 2009, 07:41 PM~13089588
> *who else is down for a meeting on Saturday the 28th at 3:00 p.m. at chicano park?
> *


I'm there!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 23 2009, 02:13 PM~13087348
> *when are we going cruisin bro, hit me up
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

Count me in on the meeting as well!!! people need to show these videos to authorities, not one lowrider is seen actin a damn fool. we have too much time and money and pride to be doing crazy shit like that with our rides. not to mention we have respect for the community. i remember when people would stop by just to bring there kids to look at the rides. Now its the last place they wanna bring there kids,hell they might get run over. The neighborhood around Chicano park is already losing alot of its history and culture to new housing developments. why should it have to lose another part of its past, due to an ignorant group of people? Hopefully alot of good ideas will come out of the meeting on Saturday and we can take all this negative heat that they attracted and turn in to an opportunity to change it. Much respect to everybody who actually cares enough to try and be a part of the solution, rather than part of the problem...Stay low and slow!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 23 2009, 10:53 PM~13092040
> *DONT FORGET THESE IDOTS
> 
> *


i remember that shit. didnt he smash into that green car from Latin Rollerz that day?


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Was up Big Rob.... Doing good man, how about you guys....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 23 2009, 06:41 PM~13089588
> *who else is down for a meeting on Saturday the 28th at 3:00 p.m. at chicano park?
> *


----------



## 72Rivi (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 23 2009, 07:41 PM~13089588
> *who else is down for a meeting on Saturday the 28th at 3:00 p.m. at chicano park?
> *


*Cool, this is what I like to see....thanks for the support guys. We just need to spread the word again though, many people have contacted me already asking if the meeting is canceled. I told them to still show up and see what happens. So let's spread the word that the meeting is still on, and that it's NOT a BBQ party.

I've contacted Jack Salazar, with the Advocacy Program, and he will try to make it. I will also be contacting the Amigos En Azul and see if Carlos and his guys can possibly attend. It's kind of a short notice for them, but we'll see who shows up.

Again, thanks to everyone who is considering attending the meeting...if we work together a solution may be possible.*


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Don't get them wrong they have slot of time in money in there ride if they are doin it right
For example look at philips and davids old slab. They put slot of time and money into there car and you don't see them "swaggin" all the time. Maybe here and there but not every Sunday. And we all swanged once. About 2 yes ago all the knights took a cruise to Chicano park swanging. Alex was 3 wheelin :cheesy: I think it's just the kids that think there cool cu they are sittin on 22s. Idk that's my thought. Look around and pay attention to the people that swang. It's most mikey going to be the ppl with dents and jk custom paint or anything. Just rims. I mean people that build Slabs care for there car also don you think? It would be like them rollin in spokes. Idk just pay attention to the cars that do and don't. Notice what's different about them. Look at givings. They have nothing but clean slabs ovr here. They just park and chill and stuff like y'all are saying how the old days were At Chicano. You don't see no cars with dents/custom paint/ screens ect, there.  just my .o2 cents

Btw my ps3 fried last night :


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

I'm going to be out of town this weekend. But let me know what happens at the meeting or if there is anything I can do to help. I've wanted to take my grandsons out there to ride their pedal cars around, but after hearing from ya'll what goes on down there, I would never take them.

That's one thing I don't understand why the cops don't patrol more out there. Back then we used to have 3 to 4 cops patroling around and cops on horseback, but we didn't mind we were'nt doing anything wrong and they didn't mess with us as long as we didn't. The park would be full from all the Fiesta gardens parking lots all the way to the soccer field parking lot.

We need to bring it back like the old days. Especially since hopefully by the end of this year, I'll have enough cash saved up to start shopping for my oldie and be able to take my sons and grandsons out their to show them what Lowriding is about....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 22 2009, 07:56 PM~13079321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did you get your tank painted too???


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Feb 24 2009, 09:57 AM~13096077
> *I'm going to be out of town this weekend. But let me know what happens at the meeting or if there is anything I can do to help. I've wanted to take my grandsons out there to ride their pedal cars around, but after hearing from ya'll what goes on down there, I would never take them.
> 
> That's one thing I don't understand why the cops don't patrol more out there. Back then we used to have 3 to 4 cops patroling around and cops on horseback, but we didn't mind we were'nt doing anything wrong and they didn't mess with us as long as we didn't. The park would be full from all the Fiesta gardens parking lots all the way to the soccer field parking lot.
> ...


What's lowriding??? :dunno: :0
J/k


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 24 2009, 08:33 AM~13095896
> *Don't get them wrong they have slot of time in money in there ride if they are doin it right
> For example look at philips and davids old slab. They put slot of time and money into there car and you don't see them "swaggin" all the time. Maybe here and there but not every Sunday. And we all swanged once. About 2 yes ago all the knights took a cruise to Chicano park swanging. Alex was 3 wheelin :cheesy:  I think it's just the kids that think there cool cu they are sittin on 22s. Idk that's my thought. Look around and pay attention to the people that swang. It's most mikey going to be the ppl with dents and jk custom paint or anything. Just rims. I mean people that build Slabs care for there car also don you think? It would be like them rollin in spokes. Idk just pay attention to the cars that do and don't. Notice what's different about them. Look at givings. They have nothing but clean slabs ovr here. They just park and chill and stuff like y'all are saying how the old days were At Chicano. You don't see no cars with dents/custom paint/ screens ect, there.   just my .o2 cents
> 
> ...


i WANT SAYIN THAT THEY DONT HAVE MONEY OR TIME INVESTED, I WAS JUST SAYING THAT IN GENERAL. SO i HOPE NOBODY WAS OFFENDED. AND 2 YEARS AGO THE NEIGHBORHOOD WASNT COMPLAINING TO THE NEWS AND POLICE..HELL THE POLICE USED TO GET OUT AND CHECK THE RIDES OUT, HELL THEY EVEN WATCHED WHEN 2 RIDES WERE HOPPING EACH OTHER. AND THEY WERENT TRIPPIN CAUSE WE WERENT DISTURBING NOBODY. WHEN U SHOW RESPECT, U GET RESPECT. WE RESPECTED THE NEIGHBORHOOD AND EVERYTHING WAS COOL, WE DIDNT HOG UP THERE STREETS AND MAKE IT DANGEROUS TO DRIVE DOWN THE ROAD..


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Feb 24 2009, 10:24 AM~13096277
> *i WANT SAYIN THAT THEY DONT HAVE MONEY OR TIME INVESTED, I WAS JUST SAYING THAT IN GENERAL. SO i HOPE NOBODY WAS OFFENDED. AND 2 YEARS AGO THE NEIGHBORHOOD WASNT COMPLAINING TO THE NEWS AND POLICE..HELL THE POLICE USED TO GET OUT AND CHECK THE RIDES OUT, HELL THEY EVEN WATCHED WHEN 2 RIDES WERE HOPPING EACH OTHER. AND THEY WERENT TRIPPIN CAUSE WE WERENT DISTURBING NOBODY. WHEN U SHOW RESPECT, U GET RESPECT. WE RESPECTED THE NEIGHBORHOOD AND EVERYTHING WAS COOL, WE DIDNT HOG UP THERE STREETS AND MAKE IT DANGEROUS TO DRIVE DOWN THE ROAD..*



X2


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 24 2009, 09:33 AM~13095896
> *Don't get them wrong they have slot of time in money in there ride if they are doin it right
> For example look at philips and davids old slab. They put slot of time and money into there car and you don't see them "swaggin" all the time. Maybe here and there but not every Sunday. And we all swanged once. About 2 yes ago all the knights took a cruise to Chicano park swanging. Alex was 3 wheelin :cheesy:  I think it's just the kids that think there cool cu they are sittin on 22s. Idk that's my thought. Look around and pay attention to the people that swang. It's most mikey going to be the ppl with dents and jk custom paint or anything. Just rims. I mean people that build Slabs care for there car also don you think? It would be like them rollin in spokes. Idk just pay attention to the cars that do and don't. Notice what's different about them. Look at givings. They have nothing but clean slabs ovr here. They just park and chill and stuff like y'all are saying how the old days were At Chicano. You don't see no cars with dents/custom paint/ screens ect, there.   just my .o2 cents
> 
> ...


I some what agree with lil man, slabs and tru slabs put money in to ther rides, but what we are dealing with are KIDS that have there first $1000 car w/ $1500 wheels and pawn shop systems...acting like they got money, and cutting people off.
To me the park can be enjoyed by all, but it is the safety issue at hand, we all have familys that like to attend and it is not safe..come on driving on the grass near the playground and riding backwards on the door...to many close calls with the kids and comming to close to some really nice lowriders...gotta stop


----------



## 72Rivi (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Feb 24 2009, 11:24 AM~13096277
> *i WANT SAYIN THAT THEY DONT HAVE MONEY OR TIME INVESTED, I WAS JUST SAYING THAT IN GENERAL. SO i HOPE NOBODY WAS OFFENDED. AND 2 YEARS AGO THE NEIGHBORHOOD WASNT COMPLAINING TO THE NEWS AND POLICE..HELL THE POLICE USED TO GET OUT AND CHECK THE RIDES OUT, HELL THEY EVEN WATCHED WHEN 2 RIDES WERE HOPPING EACH OTHER. AND THEY WERENT TRIPPIN CAUSE WE WERENT DISTURBING NOBODY. WHEN U SHOW RESPECT, U GET RESPECT. WE RESPECTED THE NEIGHBORHOOD AND EVERYTHING WAS COOL, WE DIDNT HOG UP THERE STREETS AND MAKE IT DANGEROUS TO DRIVE DOWN THE ROAD..
> *


*I second that....

I remember cruising into the park when it was jam packed and all the neighbors were out on their porches checking out the rides. We need to bring that back to the community, but respect and safety play a big part in all that.

Should we come up with an agenda for the meeting, or just swing it?*


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64+Feb 24 2009, 10:24 AM~13096277-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  
I AGREE ABOUT THEM BEING STUPID THO


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

ok guys!! just got off the phone with FOX 7 and they are gunna try and do a follow up to last nights story!! I told them everyone suffers from negative publicity, and i wanted to show her that us as a community really want this to stop she agreed with me and said they will probably send a crew out there. She is gunna call me back on Friday to confirm the meeting. So all i can say is i hope it all goes well, so people can see that were just trying to show our rides andhave a good time..


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Feb 24 2009, 10:59 AM~13096586
> *ok guys!! just got off the phone with FOX 7 and they are gunna try and do a follow up to last nights story!! I told them everyone suffers from negative publicity, and i wanted to show her that us as a community really want this to stop she agreed with me and said they will probably send a crew out there. She is gunna call me back on Friday to confirm the meeting. So all i can say is i hope it all goes well, so people can see that were just trying to show our rides andhave a good time..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72Rivi (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Feb 24 2009, 11:59 AM~13096586
> *ok guys!! just got off the phone with FOX 7 and they are gunna try and do a follow up to last nights story!! I told them everyone suffers from negative publicity, and i wanted to show her that us as a community really want this to stop she agreed with me and said they will probably send a crew out there. She is gunna call me back on Friday to confirm the meeting. So all i can say is i hope it all goes well, so people can see that were just trying to show our rides andhave a good time..
> *



*Badass man, thanks!*


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Feb 24 2009, 10:59 AM~13096586
> *ok guys!! just got off the phone with FOX 7 and they are gunna try and do a follow up to last nights story!! I told them everyone suffers from negative publicity, and i wanted to show her that us as a community really want this to stop she agreed with me and said they will probably send a crew out there. She is gunna call me back on Friday to confirm the meeting. So all i can say is i hope it all goes well, so people can see that were just trying to show our rides andhave a good time..
> *


I have a buisness that is ready to back us on this as well..


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

LilBoyBlue, 96_impalass
:wave:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Feb 24 2009, 07:24 AM~13095245
> *Was up Big Rob.... Doing good man, how about you guys....
> *


we good brother, how far along is moma?


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 24 2009, 11:04 AM~13097253
> *LilBoyBlue, 96_impalass
> :wave:
> *


what up dude?...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Feb 24 2009, 12:09 PM~13097291
> *what up dude?...
> *


trying 2 hustle :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 24 2009, 12:04 PM~13097253
> *LilBoyBlue, 96_impalass
> :wave:
> *



whats up big dog.


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 24 2009, 11:13 AM~13097336
> *trying 2 hustle :biggrin:
> *


R n and anna going 2 dat meeting in da park on sat?....


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:thumbsup:
i WILL BE AT THE CHICANO PARK MEETING @3PM


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## Latin Society ATX (Sep 26, 2007)

Whats up ATX, i see theirs a big issue goin on at Chicano Park this days, ever tought of cruzin at the other side of the park like back in the days ??? less room for people to drive crazy tru and police can monitor smaller area ??
just my 2c's


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latin Society ATX_@Feb 24 2009, 03:43 PM~13098652
> *
> 
> Whats up ATX, i see theirs a big issue goin on at Chicano Park this days, ever tought of cruzin at the other side of the park like back in the days ???  less room for people to drive crazy tru and police can monitor smaller area ??
> ...


failed :angry:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Feb 24 2009, 04:05 PM~13098842
> *Fuck that! Thats why the park is not worth going to!
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 24 2009, 10:33 AM~13095896
> *Don't get them wrong they have slot of time in money in there ride if they are doin it right
> For example look at philips and davids old slab. They put slot of time and money into there car and you don't see them "swaggin" all the time. Maybe here and there but not every Sunday. And we all swanged once. About 2 yes ago all the knights took a cruise to Chicano park swanging. Alex was 3 wheelin :cheesy:  I think it's just the kids that think there cool cu they are sittin on 22s. Idk that's my thought. Look around and pay attention to the people that swang. It's most mikey going to be the ppl with dents and jk custom paint or anything. Just rims. I mean people that build Slabs care for there car also don you think? It would be like them rollin in spokes. Idk just pay attention to the cars that do and don't. Notice what's different about them. Look at givings. They have nothing but clean slabs ovr here. They just park and chill and stuff like y'all are saying how the old days were At Chicano. You don't see no cars with dents/custom paint/ screens ect, there.   just my .o2 cents
> 
> ...


wha did he just say? :nicoderm: iam a lil slow so can someone translate for me plz


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

anywayz, even though i live an hour & half from austin, i am gonna try and make the meeting too. just depends if my car is ready or not... maybe ill ride with Tito if he goes.


----------



## 72Rivi (Jan 5, 2009)

*I just got off the phone with Carlos Botello, with Amigos En Azul (Hispanic APD organization) and notified him of our meeting; he couldn't help but directed me to someone who can. I'm supposed to receive a call back to possibly meet with an officer to discuss a strategy for Saturday's meeting; I'll keep you guys informed.

Anyways, Carlos mentioned they are planning a parade for Dia De La Raza on October 11th and wanted to see if we can provide at least 10 Lowriders to enter in the parade. I told him to count us in for sure; that would be great exposure for us...especially due to it being a Raza celebration. If you're interested and have a Lowrider, please send me a PM and I'll put you on the list. Gracias!

Fatboy64 and I have been contacting a few people, including APD, the news media, and the Statesman. We also came up with a suggestion of including the neighboring community, since they are the ones that live where the activity is being taken. If you have any suggestions on how we can improve our chances of making this a success, feel free to take action or give someone a heads up. Thank you all for the support.

- Rigo*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: miggy254, *Cut N 3's, 72Rivi*

whats da deal fellaz.. :wave: 

october is a long way from now but id love to be a part of that parade  so count me in ..


----------



## 72Rivi (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 24 2009, 06:04 PM~13099858
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: miggy254, Cut N 3's, 72Rivi
> 
> ...



What's up man, I got you locked in bro. Thanks!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

BUMP^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 23 2009, 08:44 PM~13090279
> *x2..
> 
> shouldve seen all the cops that was out there last nite..
> *


police presence :thumbsup: 
thats what the park needs to keep the fools out and the good people thier :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 24 2009, 06:04 PM~13099858
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: miggy254, Cut N 3's, 72Rivi
> 
> ...


what up Peeps!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up alex a did u watch living the low life and do u know how i can watch on line


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Society ATX_@Feb 24 2009, 02:43 PM~13098652
> *
> 
> Whats up ATX, i see theirs a big issue goin on at Chicano Park this days, ever tought of cruzin at the other side of the park like back in the days ???  less room for people to drive crazy tru and police can monitor smaller area ??
> ...


The reason we got run off of that parking lot is they were saying it's ''school property'' and that we were trespassing even though there are people parked and playing on the school field. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Feb 24 2009, 07:38 PM~13101354
> *whats up alex a did u watch living the low life and do u know how i can watch on line
> *


sure don't i don't have speed channel......yet :biggrin:


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 24 2009, 06:42 PM~13101394
> *sure don't i don't have speed channel......yet :biggrin:
> *


sup alex :biggrin:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Fatboy64, 73monte, Sr.Castro, BOSSHAWG

whats up guys i like the way were all coming together for a positive change


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Feb 24 2009, 07:48 PM~13101448
> *sup alex  :biggrin:
> *


sup kaze


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 24 2009, 06:58 PM~13101541
> *sup kaze
> *


chillin reading all this drama SHIT..... :biggrin: READY FOR SOME BBQ....  :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

These fools are on myspace being all proud of being on the news for negative reason. Just goes to show you how ignorant these people can be. Why not be proud of something that will make you look good and not like a dumb ass. :uh: 





TEXAS FINEST ON THA MAP
Body: HELL YA TEXAS FINEST REMEMBER THA NAME IF U DONT KNW U KNW NOW. IF UR CLUB ANT ON THA NEWS U ANT GOT SHIT ON US HAHA TEXAS FINEST IS GOING TO THA FUCKIN TOP WE CAN TRY TO BRING THA HATERS WITH US BUT U GOT TO CATCH UP WE ANT GOT TIME TO WATE FOR HATERS.


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

u oughta print it up and had it to the cops!!! lol!!!


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 24 2009, 07:04 PM~13101614
> *These fools are on myspace being all proud of being on the news for negative reason. Just goes to show you how ignorant these people can be. Why not be proud of something that will make you look good and not like a dumb ass.  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


true true, them fools will learn when its too late and some one gets HURT....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Feb 24 2009, 08:03 PM~13101604
> *chillin reading all this drama SHIT..... :biggrin:  READY FOR SOME BBQ....   :cheesy:
> *


what,s the occasion


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

wassup big josh!!!!


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 24 2009, 07:10 PM~13101688
> *what,s the occasion
> *


shit i dont know. will find out on sat i'll let you know. just wanna chill with some lowlows and eat bbq want me to pick u up in da caprice?


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Was up FATBOY... and everyone else......


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

there aint gunna be bbq...is there i hope not then nobodys gunna pay attention to whats going on..


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Feb 24 2009, 07:15 PM~13101748
> *there aint gunna be bbq...is there i hope not then nobodys gunna pay attention to whats going on..
> *


nah something going on at richard moya not chicano park


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Feb 24 2009, 08:13 PM~13101729
> *shit i dont know. will find out on sat i'll let you know. just wanna chill with some lowlows and eat bbq want me to pick u up in da caprice?
> *


Naw I'm alright, after my photo shoot Saturday morning I might just head to chicano park and let the kids run around till the meeting. But you can bring me a plate if you want. :biggrin:


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 24 2009, 07:17 PM~13101766
> *Naw I'm alright, after my photo shoot Saturday morning I might just head to chicano park and let the kids run around till the meeting. But you can bring me a plate if you want. :biggrin:
> *


sure you know we go way back like fo flats on a cadillac............ :biggrin:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

shit we could have a lil meetin right here....any new updates or ideas???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Feb 24 2009, 08:19 PM~13101777
> *sure you know we go way back like fo flats on a cadillac............ :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 72Rivi (Jan 5, 2009)

What's the word peeps?


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 24 2009, 07:17 PM~13101766
> *Naw I'm alright, after my photo shoot Saturday morning I might just head to chicano park and let the kids run around till the meeting. But you can bring me a plate if you want. :biggrin:
> *


i wanna be at the photo shoot :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Feb 24 2009, 08:14 PM~13101739
> *Was up FATBOY... and everyone else......
> *


wat up josh......hows natalie doing


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Feb 24 2009, 08:22 PM~13101819
> *i wanna be at the photo shoot  :angry:
> *


it will be early :420: :420:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 24 2009, 09:17 PM~13101766
> *Naw I'm alright, after my photo shoot Saturday morning I might just head to chicano park and let the kids run around till the meeting. But you can bring me a plate if you want. :biggrin:
> *


Can u bring the black guy some ribs :biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

She's doing good homie right at 6 months, just a few more 
to go..... :biggrin: 
How U and the family doing...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 24 2009, 08:27 PM~13101881
> *Can u bring the black guy some ribs :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 24 2009, 07:27 PM~13101876
> *it will be early :420:  :420:
> *


my car is not even street ready maybe next time... :biggrin:


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 24 2009, 07:28 PM~13101889
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


your gonna have to wrestle alex for them :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Feb 24 2009, 08:28 PM~13101885
> *She's doing good homie right at 6 months, just a few more
> to go..... :biggrin:
> How U and the family doing...
> *


we're good...they're painting the living room :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Feb 24 2009, 08:30 PM~13101920
> *your gonna have to wrestle alex for them  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

I feel there pain on the painting... I'm doing the same thing to little man's
room and soon to be daughter's room....  
The honey do list just keep's getting longer.... :biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

FATBOY how you been feeling bRO...... You doing alright.


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

see ya'll fools later


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Feb 24 2009, 08:34 PM~13101972
> *I feel there pain on the painting... I'm doing the same thing to little man's
> room and soon to be daughter's room....
> The honey do list just keep's getting longer.... :biggrin:
> *


that list never ends :biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> *unique27
> we good brother, how far along is moma?
> *




Right at 6months... almost done baking..... :biggrin: 





> *73monte
> that list never ends *



That's for damn sure.....


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Feb 24 2009, 08:40 PM~13102049
> *Right at 6months... almost done baking..... :biggrin:
> That's for damn sure.....
> *



 keep us updated


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

I will do so bro.....


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 24 2009, 09:28 PM~13101889
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:brother likes BBQ!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 24 2009, 08:45 PM~13102112
> *:biggrin:brother likes BBQ!
> *


well then pick up some plates and bring them to chicano :0


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

well to be honest im gettin sick again..but im ok for now, but i've lost 30 pounds as of last saturday!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 24 2009, 08:47 PM~13102130
> *well then pick up some plates and bring them to chicano :0
> *


what he said :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Feb 24 2009, 08:48 PM~13102143
> *well to be honest im gettin sick again..but im ok for now, but i've lost 30 pounds as of last saturday!!!
> *


dont do that drink orange juice :biggrin: 

what did u get sick of again? I need 2 lose 30lbs  
hope u feel beter


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Fatboy64, miggy254, unique27, 73monte, 83's Finest, Cut N 3's


dayummmmmmmm and i wonder who's anonymous :0


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

feels like the same thing, and as far as losing weight no sodas, nothing white, and going to the gym 3 times a week..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 24 2009, 09:04 PM~13101614
> *These fools are on myspace being all proud of being on the news for negative reason. Just goes to show you how ignorant these people can be. Why not be proud of something that will make you look good and not like a dumb ass.  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


4realz.. cuz i got that girl on my myspace i think her name is crystal and shes the president of that club. i showed her the link to the fox 7 news and she replied back with "hell yea the only girl on 22s on fox 7" :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 24 2009, 08:54 PM~13102232
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Fatboy64, miggy254, unique27, 73monte, 83's Finest, Cut N 3's
> dayummmmmmmm and i wonder who's anonymous  :0
> *


What's up Miggy, I saw you at the park Sunday night, but my wife kept saying it's not you. That your car didn't look like that or it was in the shop, we argued all the way home and then I saw your picture of your car on the internet and I told her see that was Miggy and to stfu :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 24 2009, 08:59 PM~13102312
> *What's up Miggy, I saw you at the park Sunday night, but my wife kept saying it's not you. That your car didn't look like that or it was in the shop, we argued all the way home and then I saw your picture of your car on the internet and I told her see that was Miggy and to stfu :biggrin:
> *




okay, okay I didn't tell her that but I sure was thinking it, I got mind control over Mona :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 24 2009, 09:59 PM~13102312
> *What's up Miggy, I saw you at the park Sunday night, but my wife kept saying it's not you. That your car didn't look like that or it was in the shop, we argued all the way home and then I saw your picture of your car on the internet and I told her see that was Miggy and to stfu :biggrin:
> *


aww man i didnt even see u.. i took that long ass drive and when i got there, the laws were already chasing people off. i chilled with chucky for bout 10 mins and that was it. i wanted to take my car out there lookin all fucked up b4 they finished it. did you know that girl from tx finest is tryin hard to get me to join up with them? :uh: just read some of her comments on my page. she's like "i got your sticker ready whenever you're ready for it" i should tell her "i dont ride stickers i ride plaques"  but they suppose to make my sign for my poptrunk so iam tryin to be nice for now :biggrin: unless yall know someone else who does that


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 24 2009, 09:06 PM~13102401
> *aww man i didnt even see u.. i took that long ass drive and when i got there, the laws were already chasing people off. i chilled with chucky for bout 10 mins and that was it. i wanted to take my car out there lookin all fucked up b4 they finished it. did you know that girl from tx finest is tryin hard to get me to join up with them?  :uh:  just read some of her comments on my page.  she's like "i got your sticker ready whenever you're ready for it" i should tell her "i dont ride stickers i ride plaques"   but they suppose to make my sign for my poptrunk so iam tryin to be nice for now  :biggrin: unless yall know someone else who does that
> *


I was in my avalanche, I saw Rob make one for one of my cousins friend, you can check with him


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 24 2009, 10:10 PM~13102458
> *I was in my avalanche, I saw Rob make one for one of my cousins friend, you can check with him
> *


iam takin my car back to belton on thursday and i think he'll be done painting it by Saturday he said but i dont know at what time. i wanna make it out to the meeting so if my homeboy lets me borrow his truck ill be out there or if Tito goes maybe i can ride with him cuz we both talked about going out there. i really really wanna be apart of this.. even if i live way da fuck out there i still got love for my ATX homies


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 24 2009, 09:06 PM~13102401
> *aww man i didnt even see u.. i took that long ass drive and when i got there, the laws were already chasing people off. i chilled with chucky for bout 10 mins and that was it. i wanted to take my car out there lookin all fucked up b4 they finished it. did you know that girl from tx finest is tryin hard to get me to join up with them?  :uh:  just read some of her comments on my page.  she's like "i got your sticker ready whenever you're ready for it" i should tell her "i dont ride stickers i ride plaques"   but they suppose to make my sign for my poptrunk so iam tryin to be nice for now  :biggrin: unless yall know someone else who does that
> *



:biggrin: 
just as long as u dont (swang)


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 24 2009, 10:16 PM~13102522
> *:biggrin:
> just as long as u dont (swang)
> *


lol nah i rather just park n chill. if i cant afford lambo doors, theres no need for me to ride around with my doors open like a dumbass in my moms car like they be doing..


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

hey alex I will be able to swing by tomorrow for sure after I leave the MOJOS instructions for da day.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 24 2009, 10:22 PM~13102622
> *hey alex I will be able to swang by tomorrow for sure after I leave the MOJOS instructions for da day.
> *



hey hey hey they gettin to u too .. jk jk


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 24 2009, 09:25 PM~13102658
> *hey hey hey they gettin to u too .. jk jk
> *



na, none of my rides swang.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Feb 24 2009, 08:55 PM~13102245
> *feels like the same thing, and as far as losing weight no sodas, nothing white, and going to the gym 3 times a week..
> *


no white chicks........whhhhhhhyyyyyyyy


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 24 2009, 08:31 PM~13102766
> *no white chicks........whhhhhhhyyyyyyyy
> *


*MORE FOR ME.....* :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 24 2009, 10:34 PM~13102808
> *MORE FOR ME.....  :biggrin:
> *


they the psycho ones so be careful.. never show one where you live lol


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

wassup tino!!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 24 2009, 10:44 PM~13102941
> *they the psycho ones so be careful.. never show one where you live lol
> *


But they look good on ur credit!


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Feb 24 2009, 11:15 PM~13103262
> *wassup tino!!!!
> *


CHILLEN. uffin: :420:


----------



## HOMIEZ56 (Jul 18, 2008)

medical benefit for my niece, if yall can help! Sat. from 11-4 at the R & D's Doghouse (1510 E. Cesar Chavez) Chicken, Sausage, Rice & Beans! any help possible, thanks!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOMIEZ56_@Feb 24 2009, 10:22 PM~13103352
> *medical benefit for my niece, if yall can help! Sat. from 11-4 at the R & D's Doghouse (1510 E. Cesar Chavez) Chicken, Sausage, Rice & Beans! any help possible, thanks!
> *


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Im gonna try and make it...I didnt cruise as much down there cause it would piss me off how the dumbass people would act, and i was always outnumbered :biggrin: ...but im down to see what we can do to take back what used to be something Lowriders couldnt wait to do, cruise the park....Maybe we can do a council bbq down there to unify all the real riders, and show the community that we are not the problem...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOMIEZ56_@Feb 24 2009, 10:22 PM~13103352
> *medical benefit for my niece, if yall can help! Sat. from 11-4 at the R & D's Doghouse (1510 E. Cesar Chavez) Chicken, Sausage, Rice & Beans! any help possible, thanks!
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOMIEZ56_@Feb 24 2009, 11:22 PM~13103352
> *medical benefit for my niece, if yall can help! Sat. from 11-4 at the R & D's Doghouse (1510 E. Cesar Chavez) Chicken, Sausage, Rice & Beans! any help possible, thanks!
> *


i think iam gonna have to get my grub on b4 we have the meeting at the park :thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

8:40am Bump^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

today i been tryin to get a hold of Trampia and Mike from 5one2 tv to see if they can come out to the meeting on Saturday and maybe do some coverage for his show on channel 10. its good that fatboy is tryin to get the news out there too. we need to try to get all the publicity that we can to show we're not the ones doing wrong out there.


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

hows everything going ?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

few pictures i took last night


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254, *Cut N 3's*

did you get the package??


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up family


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

wat up fool


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 25 2009, 08:10 PM~13112389
> *wat up fool
> *


chilling at home. sick


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 25 2009, 08:26 PM~13112592
> *chilling at home. sick
> *


still


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 25 2009, 08:53 PM~13112901
> *still
> *



yes got home and just fell out.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 25 2009, 08:54 PM~13112908
> *yes got home and just fell out.
> *



bbg's

busted bubble guts?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*RICK !! LESLIE SHOW YOU HIS TITS ?? * :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 25 2009, 08:55 PM~13112925
> *bbg's
> 
> busted bubble guts?
> *



yes i did. still do.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 25 2009, 08:58 PM~13112953
> *RICK !! LESLIE SHOW YOU HIS TITS ??   :biggrin:
> *



took it for you big dog. :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

miggy, got some left over beads for you.....


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 25 2009, 08:02 PM~13112998
> *took it for you big dog.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 25 2009, 09:03 PM~13113002
> *miggy, got some left over beads for you.....
> *



x2


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 25 2009, 09:04 PM~13113017
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



i thought you will like it


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

just do this miggy


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

hey rick you get motion sickness


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Feb 25 2009, 10:19 PM~13113898
> *hey rick you get motion sickness
> *



naw not that know of.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ok i'm done now going to bed now.... :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 25 2009, 08:49 PM~13112176
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: miggy254, Cut N 3's
> 
> ...


What package? :dunno:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:0  She got a lil bigger


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> *  today i been tryin to get a hold of Trampia and Mike from 5one2 tv to see if they can come out to the meeting on Saturday and maybe do some coverage for his show on channel 10.  its good that fatboy is tryin to get the news out there too.  we need to try to get all the publicity that we can to show we're not the ones doing wrong out there.
> *


do we really need all this publicity seeing that we don't know what actions we need to take to change the way the park is being viewed now ? I mean would'nt it be better to have a plan and then once we all agree on what measures can be taken then go and get the paper and news to show what we're doing to try and change things ????? Are we jumping the gun by getting too many people involved to quick ?

Just wondering !!!!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

what up pablo .... ?????


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WHAT UP AUSTIN GOING TO TRY TO MAKE THE MEETING TO SHOW SUPPORT IF IM N TOWN BUY THEN


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 26 2009, 08:22 AM~13116734
> *what up pablo .... ?????
> *



what up


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 26 2009, 07:19 AM~13116720
> *do we really need all this publicity seeing that we don't know what actions we need to take to change the way the park is being viewed now ?  I mean would'nt it be better to have a plan and then once we all agree on what measures can be taken then  go and get the paper and news to show what we're doing to try and change things ?????  Are we jumping the gun by getting too many people involved to quick ?
> 
> Just wondering !!!!
> *


i can see ur point and you do have a valid one. But i think if we could have changed it on our own we would have done it by now. We need the community's help and city officials as well. They need to know that were trying but it takes everyone to do this. Besides I feel if we dont get some positive publicity now, then we're gunna be labeled with them no matter what we do. The only reason I say we need city officials involved is because we cant do anything without there approval.

I just think its a avt now or never kinda thing, but like I said I see where ur coming from. Whether or not everything works out, is yet to see. But im just proud to see everyone come together to try and reach a common goal.


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

oops.....act now


not avt sorry... :biggrin:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

wassup big dogg?? wassup atxss?


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

wassup errbody?


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

I too see where your coming from homie.... I just don't want the media be there for every part of this I mean I feel this will take some time to do ( the cleanup ) and I don't think the media is gonna wanna cover the beginning to the end... Another words lets say they followed it and then one day we can say ok its clean now and lets call the media to show them.. They *might *be like "why would we don't wanna beat a dead horse we've covered that allready"... 

As far as the public officials go... 
What ?'s do we have ready to ask them ?

If we ask for a cop to patrol the park on Suday ...
What times do we suggest they patrol ?
Then according to the news where are they gonna pull the funds to pay for the patrol ? They allways act like they dont have the money for nada .... Then what ? 

Would we be willing to do fundraisers for signs to say " Slow Down ", " Keep Yo Vehicles off Grass Areas ", " Children at play ", " No Swangin " " Anyone Cuaght Violating any of the above will be givin a sobriety test " ... :roflmao: ..

Again homies I'm not trying to shoot any1's ideas down I'm just saying getting together is one thing, getting together with public officials and media is another...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Feb 26 2009, 10:12 AM~13117010
> *wassup big dogg?? wassup atxss?
> *


my bills .... :biggrin: :0  


besides that just chillin and working not doing much of nada...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 24 2009, 09:17 PM~13101766
> *Naw I'm alright, after my photo shoot Saturday morning I might just head to chicano park and let the kids run around till the meeting. But you can bring me a plate if you want. :biggrin:
> *


Yo Alejandro CHINGOW! Let me know what time the shoot is! I wanna go take notes. :biggrin: 

And the Meeting is @ 3pm right?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 26 2009, 09:24 AM~13117085
> *I too see where your coming from homie....  I just don't want the media be there for every part of this I mean I feel this will take some time to do ( the cleanup ) and I don't think the media is gonna wanna cover the beginning to the end... Another words lets say they followed it and then one day we can say ok its clean now and lets call the media to show them..  They might be like "why would we don't wanna beat a dead horse we've covered that allready"...
> 
> As far as the public officials go...
> ...


I have a buisness backing us up....its covered :0


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

the polar bears ? :0


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

"I WANT MY CHOP AL"


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what up peeps
b how's the wife and baby doing???


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

why is it when I get everyone leaves.....do I stink...

Oh I get it your girls would get mad if ya'll talk to a lowrider girl...


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Feb 26 2009, 11:38 AM~13117576
> *why is it when I get everyone leaves.....do I stink...
> 
> Oh I get it your girls would get mad if ya'll talk to a lowrider girl...
> *



I'm still here....JEEZ! :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Feb 26 2009, 11:38 AM~13117576
> *why is it when I get everyone leaves.....do I stink...</span>
> 
> <span style=\'colorurple\'>Oh I get it your girls would get mad if ya'll talk to a lowrider girl...
> *


did'nt wanna say anything ..... But .....

:roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 26 2009, 10:51 AM~13117687
> *did'nt wanna say anything ..... But .....
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I guess I'll go take a shower... :biggrin:


----------



## 72Rivi (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 26 2009, 09:19 AM~13116720
> *do we really need all this publicity seeing that we don't know what actions we need to take to change the way the park is being viewed now ?  I mean would'nt it be better to have a plan and then once we all agree on what measures can be taken then  go and get the paper and news to show what we're doing to try and change things ?????  Are we jumping the gun by getting too many people involved to quick ?
> 
> Just wondering !!!!
> *


I too understand your point, but similiar to what Fatboy64 mentioned...we need to involve the community and officials to get anything done; from the start. I know we might not have an agenda or a list of questions to start off with, but I'm hoping everyone that attends will have something to say. 

The problems won't get fixed overnight, maybe this meeting will have an impact on the community or individuals in attendance...or maybe not; but everything has to start somewhere though. This can be the first steps in many to gain back our park.


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MiKLO, *Fatboy64*

what up bRO :wave:


----------



## 72Rivi (Jan 5, 2009)

I just received a call from an Officer Rodriguez who mentioned they will try and have a unit present at the meeting for safety, but is unsure if they will be allowed to participate in the discussion. He seemed real cool and by the end of our conversation, he said he'll work a bit further on the issue and see if there is an organization within APD that could assist with our issue.

Officer Rodriguez also invited me to attend their monthly Commander's Forum meeting to bring up any issues concerning our cruising. I'm planning to attend next month's meeting, which will be held this coming up Monday, March 2nd at 6:30 p.m. at their Central East Station (812 Springdale Rd.). This is a great opportunity for us to build a relationship with APD. If they see how much we care about our park and how involved we are willing to get, we could have a better chance of them working with us.

If by any chance anyone here is interested in joining me to their meeting, let me know.

Thanks.

- Rigo


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 25 2009, 10:28 PM~13113295
> *just do this miggy
> 
> 
> ...







hope your head still doesnt hurt :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 26 2009, 09:19 AM~13116720
> *do we really need all this publicity seeing that we don't know what actions we need to take to change the way the park is being viewed now ?  I mean would'nt it be better to have a plan and then once we all agree on what measures can be taken then  go and get the paper and news to show what we're doing to try and change things ?????  Are we jumping the gun by getting too many people involved to quick ?
> 
> Just wondering !!!!
> *







say another word


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

whats up Austin Ace? What projects u workin on?


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 26 2009, 03:49 PM~13119670
> *
> 
> 
> ...



don't make me :twak:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Feb 26 2009, 12:19 AM~13115752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*GOOD VIDEO...* :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave: Josh


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72Rivi_@Feb 26 2009, 02:10 PM~13119391
> *I just received a call from an Officer Rodriguez who mentioned they will try and have a unit present at the meeting for safety, but is unsure if they will be allowed to participate in the discussion.  He seemed real cool and by the end of our conversation, he said he'll work a bit further on the issue and see if there is an organization within APD that could assist with our issue.
> 
> Officer Rodriguez also invited me to attend their monthly Commander's Forum meeting to bring up any issues concerning our cruising.  I'm planning to attend next month's meeting, which will be held this coming up Monday, March 2nd at 6:30 p.m. at their Central East Station (812 Springdale Rd.).  This is a great opportunity for us to build a relationship with APD.  If they see how much we care about our park and how involved we are willing to get, we could have a better chance of them working with us.
> ...


i got warrennts :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up austin do yall ever sleep


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Feb 27 2009, 12:15 AM~13125196
> *whats up austin do yall ever sleep
> *


 :no:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 26 2009, 11:02 PM~13125040
> *i got warrennts :biggrin:
> *


hey alex let go to the moon this weekend and this time we might make it if we dont get pulled over :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

dam it, its packed up in here.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro+Feb 27 2009, 12:15 AM~13125196-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

morning bump^^^^^^^


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

I got a new ps3...... Updates suck. I had to do that for a hour last night  
Time to own benny once again


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 27 2009, 09:00 AM~13127196
> *I got a new ps3...... Updates suck. I had to do that for a hour last night
> Time to own benny once again
> *



ru going to be at the meeting on sat?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 27 2009, 09:06 AM~13127229
> *ru going to be at the meeting on sat?
> *


:dunno: 
My dad and them might
I think I'm goin to the movies


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 27 2009, 09:08 AM~13127240
> *:dunno:
> My dad and them might
> I think I'm goin to the movies
> *


u still gonna need a seat for your bike this year?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

how u feeling 2day charles?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 27 2009, 09:10 AM~13127253
> *u still gonna need a seat for your bike this year?
> *


I got one 

It's packed
This morning on lil. Nobody hits
A
Job :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

I should be at the meeting if the guys from Dallas deliver my front clip on time Saturday. :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 27 2009, 09:12 AM~13127266
> *I got one
> 
> It's packed
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Feb 27 2009, 09:13 AM~13127272
> *I should be at the meeting if the guys from Dallas delivery my front clip on time Saturday. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

Good Morning everybody


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey rick you buy a ps3 now you get guitar hero aerosmith/legends of rock and a 50 dollar gift card


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

ATX tell me what projects your working on?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Feb 27 2009, 09:25 AM~13127352
> *ATX tell me what projects your working on?
> *


:no: :no:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 27 2009, 09:51 AM~13127556
> *:no: :no:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: AUSTIN


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

hey everybody


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

3t


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

where is every 1 :dunno:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

hopefully ill get to see everyone at the meeting tomorrow


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

gonna be a lil cold and windy as hell today :uh: damn texas weather


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

where can i get some 155 13s around here..dam wal mart dont sell them anymore.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 28 2009, 10:24 AM~13136813
> *where can i get some 155 13s around here..dam wal mart dont sell them anymore.
> *


pep boys or discount tire.. 
thats like the 175 75 14s they hard to come by now too i use 185s and they huge


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

so even though its a lil cold and windy, the meeting still going on right?


----------



## Latroca (Mar 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 28 2009, 11:26 AM~13137095
> *pep boys or discount tire..
> thats like the 175 75 14s they hard to come by now too i use 185s and they huge
> *



They are huge, thats what i use 185 80 13


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latroca_@Feb 28 2009, 01:38 PM~13137962
> *They are huge, thats what i use 185 80 13
> 
> 
> ...


nice azz truck

i use em on 14s .. wish i had 175s


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Lamark everyone still going to the park at 3?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*LOOKING FOR A CLEAN SET OF WIRE HUBCAPS FOR A 91-92 CADILLAC ANYONE HAVE A SET FOR SALE ?? *


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 28 2009, 10:26 AM~13137095
> *pep boys or discount tire..
> thats like the 175 75 14s they hard to come by now too i use 185s and they huge
> *



i get my 155's at firestone.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 28 2009, 01:56 PM~13138060
> *Lamark everyone still going to the park at 3?
> *


Sorry so late but yea it was still at 3. didnt state till like 4


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i was gettin ready to head down there round 2 but then the guy in Belton painting my car called me n told me he ran across a couple of problems with the seal so on some spots of the car so he is gonna go over it again on Monday so i had to run to Belton n drop em some more money but its coo iam not trippin as long as it comes out right and hes been doin alot of extra stuff he didnt really have to so its all good ..paint looks really nice cept them couple of spots. so how did the meeting go?


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

Revolutions at moya. Big P wil post pics later.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Mar 1 2009, 01:53 PM~13145108
> *Revolutions at moya.   Big P wil post pics later.
> 
> 
> ...


You sorry motherfuckers yall were supposed to be at Chicago Park.


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

we were but we got word dat no showed up at 3.


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 1 2009, 05:16 PM~13146284
> *You sorry motherfuckers yall were supposed to be at Chicano Park.
> *


I went by there at 3 and only SAW THE SOCCER PLAYERS,then roll to the back and seen a few peps sitting on a tail gate of a truck.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Mar 1 2009, 06:34 PM~13146798
> *I went by there at 3 and only SAW THE SOCCER PLAYERS,then roll to the back and seen a few peps sitting on a tail gate of a truck.
> *


we were all at the other square on the other side of the pool....we were there at 2:45 in the parking lot full of texas finest, more people rolled in at 3:15 and most everybody was there by 3:30...meeting happened at 4


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 1 2009, 07:25 PM~13147138
> *we were all at the other square on the other side of the pool....we were there at 2:45 in the parking lot full of texas finest, more people rolled in at 3:15 and most everybody was there by 3:30...meeting happened at 4
> *


How was the turn out?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Mar 1 2009, 07:50 PM~13147313
> *How was the turn out?
> *



X2


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Some Moya pics.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

terry's hood


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Mar 1 2009, 05:27 PM~13146353
> *we were but we got word dat no showed up at 3.
> *


Did they call you on that phone you tried to steal?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 28 2009, 09:24 AM~13136813
> *where can i get some 155 13s around here..dam wal mart dont sell them anymore.
> *


Firestone has them bout $40-45 each 155/80/13's


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

HI ANNA



> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19+Feb 27 2009, 10:35 PM~13134269-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

the model they used at the photo shoot for my car last Saturday. Streetseen Magazine should be out in May. This is Rick's photo heatwave 08


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 1 2009, 10:49 PM~13149160
> *HI ANNA
> SCREEN SAVER
> NICE PICS
> *


why you yelling....j/k
thanks


hey alex CLEAR.... :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

well i'm goona go 2 bed....gottoa be @ wrk by 9 and i get out @ 8....peace :nicoderm:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 1 2009, 10:34 PM~13149017
> *Did they call you on that phone you tried to steal?
> *


tried to steal his phone :roflmao:


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

sups...hey rick no wk lets go


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

wutz good alex and the rest of tha KNIGHTS?...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Food was good :cheesy:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

whats up peoplezzzzz...????


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

How did the meeting go on Saturday??? Did the media show up?


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

I was there from around 3-345 did'nt see any community people or media. :uh: did see some nice cars and other concerned lowriders.... meeting did'nt kick off till after I left...thought the meeting was gonna start at 3 should have known it was going to be on lowrider time... :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

yo pablo what up ?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up people


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Mar 2 2009, 08:39 AM~13151377
> *sups...hey rick no wk lets go
> *


cool did you buy street fighter


----------



## 72Rivi (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 2 2009, 11:10 AM~13151982
> *cool did you buy street fighter
> *


That new SF IV is bad ass.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

been thinking about changing out my system in the Impala been eyeballin this setup what ya think about it...???








:biggrin: 
had to share this 1...


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## HOMIEZ56 (Jul 18, 2008)

I wanted to appricate everyone that went out and bought a plate from my niece's benefit! thanks, it helped out alot! :thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 2 2009, 08:12 AM~13151560
> *Food was good :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72Rivi_@Mar 2 2009, 12:00 PM~13153092
> *That new SF IV is bad ass.
> *


just played it


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

just got out of the apd commanders meeting ..went up there with warrants expired tags and all..talked with officer rodriguez and he said they will try and start posting up like they used to..park police is now under apd so they are going thru a training phase and should be out there soon!!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

rub deez RUB A DUB :wave: 

degre576, Fatboy64, RUB A DUB, 96_impalass


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Mar 2 2009, 09:55 AM~13151845
> *yo pablo what up ?
> *



Whats da deal. You need some more crown and coke?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

What up pink


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Mar 2 2009, 11:01 PM~13160086
> *What up pink
> *


what up


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Look who was at the Phoenix show


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

JUST COMING BY TO SAY WHATS UP ...


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Mar 3 2009, 11:16 AM~13164754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Mar 3 2009, 09:52 AM~13163423
> *JUST COMING BY TO SAY WHATS UP ...
> 
> 
> ...


is that Ramon from Estrella in the Texas shirt? lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

bump^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Anna had these shirts made up to support the Austin Lowrider Scene...can be purchased for $15 L-2x and $20 3x,4x contact me or knightsgirl19 for shirts.
Avail. in navy and blk :0 printed both front and back


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 3 2009, 08:17 PM~13171338
> *Anna had these shirts made up to support the Austin Lowrider Scene...can be purchased for $15 L-2x and $20 3x,4x contact me or knightsgirl19 for shirts.
> Avail. in navy and blk :0 printed both front and back
> 
> ...


*THOSE ARE NICE ROB !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 3 2009, 09:44 PM~13171749
> *THOSE ARE NICE ROB !!   :thumbsup:
> *



thanx....they would look nice rollin in a Caddy :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

what up charles


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 3 2009, 08:56 PM~13171940
> *thanx....they would look nice rollin in a Caddy :biggrin:
> *


*ILL BE GETTING 1 WHAT COLORS DO YOU HAVE ??*


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 3 2009, 10:22 PM~13172391
> *ILL BE GETTING 1 WHAT COLORS DO YOU HAVE ??
> *


Navy and Black


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 3 2009, 10:22 PM~13172391
> *ILL BE GETTING 1 WHAT COLORS DO YOU HAVE ??
> *


3x navy 4 me :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 3 2009, 09:24 PM~13172411
> *Navy and Black
> *


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 3 2009, 10:41 PM~13172724
> *3x navy 4 me :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*For those of yall that participated in the making of Trampia's music video "Sunny Days" they will be showing the video at a release party this Friday at The Office. Doors open at 8 video shown at 9, the Office is at corner of 7th st and Springdale.*


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 3 2009, 10:48 PM~13172859
> *For those of yall that participated in the making of Trampia's music video "Sunny Days" they will be showing the video at a release party this Friday at The Office. Doors open at 8 video shown at 9, the Office is at corner of 7th st and Springdale.
> *


If ya'll go early can you hold 2 seats for us Anna get's out at 8... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

wassup rob my bad not gettin back so soon, but i might need a 4 or 5 x in case i decide to flex or somethin... :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Mar 3 2009, 11:03 PM~13173090
> *wassup rob my bad not gettin back so soon, but i might need a 4 or 5 x in case i decide to flex or somethin... :biggrin:
> *


I only have 4x if that will work....


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

yeah i guess im gunna have to cut down on all that gym time!!! dont need my biceps tearin the shirt up u know!!! lol!!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Mar 3 2009, 11:18 PM~13173233
> *yeah i guess im gunna have to cut down on all that gym time!!! dont need my porkchops tearin the shirt up u know!!! lol!!
> *


 :0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

WHATS UP FAMILY


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 3 2009, 11:56 PM~13172986
> *If ya'll go early can you hold 2 seats for us Anna get's out at 8... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Shoot with LVH Dolls from San Antonio


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Mar 4 2009, 08:00 AM~13175281
> *Shoot with LVH Dolls from San Antonio
> *


looks good AD


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 3 2009, 09:17 PM~13171338
> *Anna had these shirts made up to support the Austin Lowrider Scene...can be purchased for $15 L-2x and $20 3x,4x contact me or knightsgirl19 for shirts.
> Avail. in navy and blk :0 printed both front and back
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Rob, i didnt know you joined RO??? :0 j/k :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

TTT :biggrin: 

sup Austin Tex sup Knights


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 4 2009, 11:27 AM~13177378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea but i quit after the show cause they didnt bring my size shirt


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Mar 3 2009, 11:16 AM~13164754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BITCH! HOW MUCH DID KENDALL SELL THEM TO YOU FOR


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUB A DUB_@Mar 4 2009, 09:03 PM~13184034
> *BITCH! HOW MUCH DID KENDALL SELL THEM TO YOU FOR
> *


i heard a bill










who's kendall??? :biggrin: j/k


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 4 2009, 09:14 PM~13184196
> *i heard a bill
> who's kendall??? :biggrin:  j/k
> *


SHIT X25. DUDE TRIED TO GET ME FOR 5G'S FOR THEM WHEELS


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 3 2009, 09:17 PM~13171338
> *THANKS LAYITLOW FOR YOUR SUPPORT*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 4 2009, 09:28 PM~13184437
> *THANKS LAYITLOW FOR YOUR SUPPORT
> *


you sold out??


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 4 2009, 09:30 PM~13184485
> *you sold out??
> *



Im not a sell out boboso :biggrin: 


naw just thanking those who contacted us...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what up peeps...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

damn it's been dead in here.... :uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:werd:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 4 2009, 06:40 PM~13182234
> *yea but i quit after the show cause they didnt bring my size shirt
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 3 2009, 09:55 PM~13171924
> *We just want to let everyone know that space is becoming very limited for this years show due to past years sell outs! We are receiving an overwelming amount of pre-registration, earlier than usual.  If you plan on attending it is advised to get your registration in ASAP!
> *


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: MiKLO, Fatboy64, Cut N 3's

:wave: whats up homies


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

fail^^^^^












:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 5 2009, 07:55 PM~13195112
> *fail^^^^^
> :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

ha


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up every1. just wanted to wish every1 a good night from hotbodies


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Pictures of my aunts wrecked motorcycle, she's ok just a pin in the wrist


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

Watz sup Homies? TTT  TEXAS IS WERE WE STAY!!!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

sups rick what you doin


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 6 2009, 12:08 AM~13197072
> *whats up every1. just wanted to wish every1 a good night from hotbodies
> *


thanks for the invite! :tears: :|


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

stupid song but funny ..... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 5 2009, 10:08 PM~13197072
> *whats up every1. just wanted to wish every1 a good night from hotbodies
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Latin Society ATX (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 6 2009, 12:08 AM~13197072
> *whats up every1. just wanted to wish every1 a good night from hotbodies
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254, *Lac of Respect*

sup bro? everything good wit u?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up atx just wanted to let uyall know we got home safe it was nice to see some good friends out there will c yall next time


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 3 2009, 10:17 PM~13171338
> *Anna had these shirts made up to support the Austin Lowrider Scene...can be purchased for $15 L-2x and $20 3x,4x contact me or knightsgirl19 for shirts.
> Avail. in navy and blk :0 printed both front and back
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: , whats the money being raised for ?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

T-Zd0Ag_nWg&eurl


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Bennyyyy :wave:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Mar 7 2009, 09:59 AM~13208211
> *:thumbsup:  , whats the money being raised for ?
> *


knightsgirl19 made these to give lowriders more support out there...depending how they sell we may be offering other styles and other lowrider designs


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

going up


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

going to da park n chill


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Mar 8 2009, 02:14 PM~13216921-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  and i'm going to do it next week too.(weather permitting)


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

IT WAS FUN TALKING SHIT LAST NIGHT!! WE WILL HAVE TO DO IT AGAIN!! :biggrin: 



CLEAR!!!!!! :biggrin: 



ROB DID YOU FIND YOUR BEADS? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: CRAMP, CRAMP!!! I can't breath


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Mar 8 2009, 11:55 PM~13221771
> *IT WAS FUN TALKING SHIT LAST NIGHT!! WE WILL HAVE TO DO IT AGAIN!! :biggrin:
> CLEAR!!!!!! :biggrin:
> ROB DID YOU FIND YOUR BEADS? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:angry: 
i got grounded.....









































:biggrin: 
U gotta poop


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Mar 8 2009, 11:55 PM~13221771
> *IT WAS FUN TALKING SHIT LAST NIGHT!! WE WILL HAVE TO DO IT AGAIN!! :biggrin:
> CLEAR!!!!!! :biggrin:
> ROB DID YOU FIND YOUR BEADS? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

yea



she got a gun.... :biggrin:


----------



## PHAT BOY (Jul 14, 2008)

Looking for a Frame for 84 Coupe Deville 2 door.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

You seen the chop in this thread Alex?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=463618


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Mar 9 2009, 11:16 AM~13223582
> *You seen the chop in this thread Alex?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=463618
> *


 :0 where is this show at?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 9 2009, 12:13 PM~13224566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


youre gonna get banned again :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 9 2009, 12:13 PM~13224566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oooh :0 only one?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Mar 9 2009, 02:31 PM~13225785
> *oooh  :0 only one?
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

If anyone is interested, my bro is selling his Regal..It runs in the 13s in the quarter mile on 22s...350 bored 40 over motor, high porformance trans , gears , electric fans...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Mar 9 2009, 02:31 PM~13225785
> *oooh  :0 only one?
> *


nope
























































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## explicted1 (Feb 12, 2009)

looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 9 2009, 04:25 PM~13226167
> *nope
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i got to go to the bathroom now :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 9 2009, 11:47 AM~13224807
> *youre gonna get banned again :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up family


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

sup pink


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Mar 10 2009, 10:08 PM~13243666
> *sup pink
> *


yo


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

whats up pink


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 10 2009, 10:28 PM~13243940
> *whats up pink
> *


what up


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxdually (Jan 14, 2009)

whats up punk.... i mean pink.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave: ATX


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

barely got my rim for my 5th wheel


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 11 2009, 09:58 AM~13247244
> *:wave: ATX
> *


what's up miklo


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 11 2009, 07:26 PM~13252363
> *barely got my rim for my 5th wheel
> 
> 
> ...


2 bad you have 2 cut it in half  that really looks nice


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxdolly_@Mar 11 2009, 09:57 AM~13247237
> *whats up punk.... i mean pink.
> *


 what up dolly


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

http://rides.lowridermagazine.com/ride/114...o/photos/7.html


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up alex and bobby


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 11 2009, 11:02 PM~13255493
> *whats up alex and bobby
> *


what up rocky


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 11 2009, 10:10 PM~13255623
> *what up rocky
> *


did u get your tv fixed i bought 1 down there a 52 in for 650


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 11 2009, 11:02 PM~13255493
> *whats up alex and bobby
> *


what up


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

http://rides.lowridermagazine.com/ride/101...o/photos/1.html


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 11 2009, 08:43 PM~13253235
> *2 bad you have 2 cut it in half    that really looks nice
> *


its already cut in half... :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Damn it. Everyday in the month of march is spring break in the valley. I am fucked up and still drinkin till I pass out. Fuck it. Still have nine cars to stripe.


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 11 2009, 11:48 PM~13256110
> *Damn it.  Everyday in the month of march is spring break in the valley.  I am getting fuck in the butt till I pass out.  Fuck it.  Still have nine cars to strip on .
> *


ok have fun :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Fuck that pinky, dont be changin my quotes. Dont get me wrong but i'm fucked up., but yall mutha fuckas are freezing yalls balls off and its sunny and high 80's over here. Shit after I stripe a ride tomorrow I'm cruisin down the South Padre stripe bitches in little red. You guys is freezin you huevos off. Its da beer talkin so dont get your panties in a bunch.


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 12 2009, 12:09 AM~13256296
> *Fuck that pinky, dont be changin my quotes.  Dont get me wrong but i'm fucked up.,  but yall mutha fuckas are freezing yalls balls off and its sunny and high 80's over here.  Shit after I stripe a ride tomorrow I'm  cruisin down the South Padre stripe bitches in little red.  You guys is freezin you huevos off.  Its da beer talkin so dont get your panties in a bunch.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 12 2009, 12:09 AM~13256296
> *Fuck that pinky, dont be changin my quotes.  Dont get me wrong but i'm fucked up.,  but yall mutha fuckas are freezing yalls balls off and its sunny and high 80's over here.  Shit after I stripe a ride tomorrow I'm  cruisin down the South Padre stripe bitches in little red.  You guys is freezin you huevos off.  Its da beer talkin so dont get your panties in a bunch.
> *


U know ..................................PICS or !


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 11 2009, 09:43 PM~13253235
> *2 bad you have 2 cut it in half    that really looks nice
> *


thanks bro.. its titos old rim the 1 he had in the 5th so its already cut. i just had to have the homie Johnny anadize"spelling?" for me and he redid the other 4 rims also. now i just gotta get a new set of tires before i can put em on. hopefully by the antonios show on April 11th but ill see. heres a look at the new paint job


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

what up my peoples ? yo miggy paints looking good...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 11 2009, 08:43 PM~13253235
> *2 bad you have 2 cut it in half    that really looks nice
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 12 2009, 08:14 AM~13257821
> *thanks bro.. its titos old rim the 1 he had in the 5th so its already cut. i just had to have the homie Johnny anadize"spelling?" for me and he redid the other 4 rims also. now i just gotta get a new set of tires before i can put em on. hopefully by the antonios show on April 11th but ill see. heres a look at the new paint job
> 
> 
> ...


car looks good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 11 2009, 11:12 PM~13255659
> *did u get your tv fixed i bought 1 down there a 52 in for 650
> *


not yet, it's in the repair shop. I'm waiting on the call from them on when there bringing it back.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 12 2009, 08:14 AM~13257821
> *thanks bro.. its titos old rim the 1 he had in the 5th so its already cut. i just had to have the homie Johnny anadize"spelling?" for me and he redid the other 4 rims also. now i just gotta get a new set of tires before i can put em on. hopefully by the antonios show on April 11th but ill see. heres a look at the new paint job
> 
> 
> ...


looks good miggy


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS+Mar 12 2009, 09:29 AM~13257921-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks fellaz appreciate it  if the weather is nice on sunday ill prob hit up the park. even if iam on stocks its all good. i went out there that night when it had all the body work spots all over it so i need to go out there again


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i have a question.. on a 95 towncar. i need the switch to the drivers side front window. all other switches are good except that one. if i cant find that switch but i can get a switch off the passenger side, will that one work just as well? i mean theres no difference in the switches right? i just ask because i notice the switch to the drivers window is a lil bigger then the other ones on the master control panel. thanks to anyone who can answer this for me...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 12 2009, 05:50 PM~13262829
> *thanks fellaz appreciate it    if the weather is nice on sunday ill prob hit up the park. even if iam on stocks its all good. i went out there that night when it had all the body work spots all over it so i need to go out there again
> *


ill b there


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh yeah
Well you know how the cadillacs sedan devilles
Lug/bolt
Pattern are
__x9.5 what's the process to make a 24x10 rim to sit
Flush? :dunno:


----------



## Latin Society ATX (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 12 2009, 10:07 PM~13265579
> *ill b there
> *


maybe not....rain :angry:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 13 2009, 08:23 AM~13268553
> *Oh yeah
> Well you know how the cadillacs sedan devilles
> Lug/bolt
> ...


Brought it to the next pg


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

found these had to post them up


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 13 2009, 12:42 PM~13271131
> *Brought it to the next pg
> *


THE CADDIES ARE 5 LUG SO THE PATTERN WOULD BE 5X4.5,5X4.75,5X5 SUMTHIN LIKE THAT BUT TO HAVE A RIM SIT FLUSH IS ALL IN THE OFFSET. YOU CAN ORDER THOM LIKE +10MM,+15MM ALL THE WAY UP TO ABOUT +25MM THATS HOW ALL THE TRUCKS TUCK THE RIM ALL IN THE OFFSET


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

CARS OF THE PAST FROM THE ATX :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Yea I remember Sal's Pocket Change Monte,do he still have it,anyone know?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Mar 13 2009, 06:52 PM~13274300
> *Yea I remember Sal's Pocket Change Monte,do he still have it,anyone know?
> *



:yes: 
in the garage


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

I posted 20 picks,not sure why they are not showing, i will try again. Barnys black and white 64,and big Mikes Linc


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 13 2009, 07:59 PM~13274777
> *:yes:
> in the garage
> *


Time to come out and play :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

American Legion Riders will be hosting their Annual BBQ Cook OFF and
Carshow March 28th in Waco at the American Legion Post 121 at 4th St.
and Tennessee near the Waco Zoo admission is free to the public
all clubs and solo riders are welcome to participate
registration is from 8am to 12pm show last till 5pm
cars and trucks-$20
motorcycles and bicycles-$10
trophies will be awarded 1st, 2nd,3rd
food ,sodas,and beer will be sold
no outside food or drink allowed
for more information contact Bill Mahon "Loner" at 254-744-9145


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

the sun is out


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

headin out to the park right now


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Mar 15 2009, 07:45 PM~13289468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I SEE THE COPS WERE OUT THERE.......
ANYONE SWERVING AND DRIVING IN REVERSE ?? * :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

cool pics rick


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> *I SEE THE COPS WERE OUT THERE.......
> ANYONE SWERVING AND DRIVING IN REVERSE ??
> 
> *



Park was packed.... BUT
Still a bunch of fucking idiots out there man...
On the grass, swerving... etc... One guy with his child almost got hit.... :angry: 
Had a good time chillin with homies......


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Mar 16 2009, 07:30 AM~13293014
> *Park was packed.... BUT
> Still a bunch of fucking idiots out there man...
> On the grass, swerving... etc... One guy with his child almost got hit.... :angry:
> ...


yea once again i got out there all late.. there was bout 10 cop cars there when i got there. i need to stop sleepin late on sundays :biggrin: i went to austin saturday night and last night..i should just move my ass out there cuz that drive is no joke lol


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 16 2009, 09:13 AM~13293300
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

just some pic of Knights chillin in da park


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 15 2009, 11:14 PM~13291282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who's 62?????????????


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Who's Impala??? 










That's a sick MOFO!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

BAD ASS PIC RICK!!! 











:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Mar 16 2009, 09:37 AM~13293417
> *BAD ASS PIC RICK!!!
> 
> 
> ...


looking real good!!!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace+Mar 16 2009, 08:32 AM~13293390-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mike Rocha


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Mar 16 2009, 08:37 AM~13293417
> *BAD ASS PIC RICK!!!
> 
> 
> ...



thanks big dog


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 16 2009, 10:43 AM~13293821
> *Mike Rocha
> *



Ahh! Ok. Bad ass!!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Mar 16 2009, 01:20 PM~13295653
> *Ahh! Ok. Bad ass!!
> *


ANNAS UNK
AND TERRY AND CASEYS OLDER BRO


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HEY THANKS FOR THE BAR B QUE INVITE .........................ILL SEE YALL ****** ON THE PLAYGROUND IN APRIL ............77 MONTE CARLO COMING OUT ................FORBIDDEN LOVE ..........MIRACLES CAR CLUB ....POR FAVOR BELIEVE IT..............................


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

Nice pic Big rick


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Mar 16 2009, 04:06 PM~13296995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks big dog


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 16 2009, 04:51 PM~13297845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN HE SHARTED.....*


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

whatup alex doing alright


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Mar 16 2009, 04:06 PM~13296995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REVOLUTIONS IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!










quick, hide your phone......... j/k


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Mar 16 2009, 11:48 PM~13301694
> *whatup alex doing alright
> *


yes sirr...u?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

does anyone know were to get a headliner done or seats re-done, here in austin texas or close by ?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Mar 17 2009, 10:16 AM~13304007
> *does anyone know were to get a headliner done or seats re-done, here in austin texas or close by  ?
> 
> *


You can probably ask Unique27 for headliner and possibly seats.


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 16 2009, 10:51 PM~13301715
> *REVOLUTIONS IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!
> quick, hide your phone......... j/k
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

any one got the hookup on inspection stickers


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

OMG!! DO YOU MEAN LIKE LEGITIMATE STICKERS? WHY NOBODY ON LAY IT LOW WOULD EVER KNOW HOW TO GET ONE OF THOSE!!! LOL!!


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 16 2009, 11:51 PM~13301715
> *REVOLUTIONS IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!
> quick, hide your phone......... j/k
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: that fuck up


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jtap20_@Mar 17 2009, 01:56 PM~13305907
> *any one got the hookup on inspection stickers
> *



at the inspection place :biggrin: in oak hill


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

did you see big p at the park his car was


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Mar 17 2009, 02:44 PM~13306986
> *at the inspection place  :biggrin: in oak hill
> *


i forgot thanks bobby


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

whats up ATX


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

what up ATX any1 doing that show out in Del Valle next month ?


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 17 2009, 05:59 PM~13308147
> *whats up ATX
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Mar 18 2009, 07:26 AM~13313335
> *what up ATX any1 doing that show out in Del Valle next month ?
> *


Chucky having that one at Antonios Resturant on April 11th too


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Mar 18 2009, 07:26 AM~13313335
> *what up ATX any1 doing that show out in Del Valle next month ?
> *



Hey. Did anybody get a letter in the mail about that Del Valle car show? I did. I think he got a mailing list from the heatwave crew. Anyway, that Dallas show is the day after. I was gonna try and roll out with Rollerz to that show.


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jtap20_@Mar 17 2009, 05:13 PM~13307802
> *i forgot thanks bobby
> *



in Oak hill its like a oil change place


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

WHAT UP AUSTIN


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> *SouthsideLife
> Hey. Did anybody get a letter in the mail about that Del Valle car show? I did. I think he got a mailing list from the heatwave crew. Anyway, that Dallas show is the day after. I was gonna try and roll out with Rollerz to that show.*



Was up Flaco.. I did get a letter yesterday about the show....
I plan on attending it since i'm not making the dallas trip....  




Was up PINKY :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Does anyone know were an 79-80 monte carlo is? Needs some doors driver and passanger.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Mar 18 2009, 07:49 PM~13320164
> *Does anyone know were an 79-80 monte carlo is? Needs some doors driver and passanger.
> *


*I KNOW WERE 1 IS AT ITS BLUE....... :* :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 18 2009, 10:04 PM~13320347
> *I KNOW WERE 1 IS AT ITS BLUE....... :  :biggrin:Might have a second daily!
> *


----------



## Latin Society ATX (Sep 26, 2007)

time to get the car out of storage and get it ready for the shows


----------



## Latin Society ATX (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Mar 18 2009, 08:39 PM~13320831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Mar 18 2009, 08:06 PM~13319720
> *
> Was up PINKY :biggrin:
> *



what up what you got this fri/sat applebeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Society ATX_@Mar 18 2009, 09:46 PM~13320925
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Mar 18 2009, 09:39 PM~13320831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


73monte is that homeboy old car from your club back in the day


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Anyone coming to San Anto for the Low Low Show this Sunday?


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

what up Sr.Castro


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

26User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
26 Members: atxpinky, ClassicPlayer, Sr.Castro,unique27,kiki,83kaddy,96_impalass,MR.*512*,beto68,73monte,Fatboy64,83's Finest,miggy254,knightsgirl19,Austin Ace,SouthsideLife, acosta512,DA_SQUID,RUB A DUB,DKM ATX ,pssst,degre576,Cut N 3's,
ATXSS, KAZE86CUTTY,BOSSHAWG


----------



## Latin Society ATX (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Mar 18 2009, 11:21 PM~13321354
> *26User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 26 Members: atxpinky, ClassicPlayer, Sr.Castro,unique27,kiki,83kaddy,96_impalass,MR.*512*,beto68,73monte,Fatboy64,83's Finest,miggy254,knightsgirl19,Austin Ace,SouthsideLife, acosta512,DA_SQUID,RUB A DUB,DKM ATX ,pssst,degre576,Cut N 3's,
> ATXSS, KAZE86CUTTY,BOSSHAWG
> *






:thumbsup: ATX representing !!


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Lots of viewers, no posters?

Got a 78 Monte in the works myself.


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Sorry, San Antonio over here... I have a sister in ATX, does that count?


----------



## Latin Society ATX (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Mar 18 2009, 11:01 PM~13321099
> *Anyone coming to San Anto for the Low Low Show this Sunday?
> *


sounds good, but show last too long and dusty park.


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Awards are at 4... Think you can move out after.


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Society ATX_@Mar 18 2009, 10:29 PM~13321458
> *:thumbsup:  ATX representing !!
> *


27User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
27 Members: atxpinky, ClassicPlayer, Sr.Castro,unique27,kiki,83kaddy,96_impalass,MR.*512*,beto68,73monte,Fatboy64,83's Finest,miggy254,knightsgirl19,Austin Ace,SouthsideLife, acosta512,DA_SQUID,RUB A DUB,DKM ATX ,pssst,degre576,Cut N 3's,
ATXSS, KAZE86CUTTY,BOSSHAWG,*Latin Society ATX*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Mar 18 2009, 09:04 PM~13321117
> *what up Sr.Castro
> *


WHATS UP PINKY HOWS THE WIFE AND KIDS


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Mar 18 2009, 11:01 PM~13321095
> *73monte is that homeboy old car from your club back in the day
> *


Nope my Dad built this Monte


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Mar 19 2009, 06:36 PM~13330549
> *Nope my Dad built this Monte
> *


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Mar 18 2009, 10:01 PM~13321099
> *Anyone coming to San Anto for the Low Low Show this Sunday?
> *


Where is this show?FLYER


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i got a letter in the mail yesterday about the mean streets carshow in May.. i went to it last year and it was all fucked up though. the catagories werent nothing like they said it was gonna be and they just kept saying they wre gonna fire some guy cuz he was the one that screwed it up. throphy presentation lasted like 2 hours and even after it was over they still handing out throphies cuz some people got screwed :thumbsdown: and plus if you're in the same catagory as anyone in Latin Rollerz then good luck on that one cuz i can tell you they gonna get picked first :uh:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT...


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Mar 18 2009, 08:49 PM~13320164
> *Does anyone know were an 79-80 monte carlo is? Needs some doors driver and passanger.
> *


http://killeen.craigslist.org/pts/1060217386.html
it's up north about 45 minutes past Round Rock :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Mar 18 2009, 01:57 PM~13316489
> *Hey. Did anybody get a letter in the mail about that Del Valle car show? I did. I think he got a mailing list from the heatwave crew. Anyway, that Dallas show is the day after. I was gonna try and roll out with Rollerz to that show.
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

What's up famliy


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

rick :0

http://austin.craigslist.org/pts/1082276923.html


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Mar 20 2009, 11:23 AM~13336154
> *http://killeen.craigslist.org/pts/1060217386.html
> it's up north about 45 minutes past Round Rock :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


wants 500! for both doors,thanks axthopper might just buy a whole junk car,and peice out what I dont need


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Mar 20 2009, 05:48 PM~13340009
> *wants 500! for both doors,thanks axthopper might just buy a whole junk car,and peice out what I dont need
> *


500 ouch :0 now wonder he's got so many cars. lol I don't know the guy, I just work up in that area so im always keeping an eye out for goodies, sorry it didn't work for you.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Mar 20 2009, 05:48 PM~13340009
> *wants 500! for both doors,thanks axthopper might just buy a whole junk car,and peice out what I dont need
> *



that dude is very proud of his cars, trust me, he gets outrageous with the prices


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Here's that flyer.


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

Estrella Car Club's 5th Annual Showdown by the River Carshow and Concert will be held this year on saturday September 26,2009 in Waco,Tx at Cameron Park in the gated pavilion an all outdoor event we will be having live entertainment as well as a D.J. a carhop,club tug-a-war,and jalepeno eating contest, 50/50 drawing as well as 100+ trophies for cars,trucks,motorcycles-,lowrider bikes,pedal cars,babystrollers,models cars,,hoppers......registration prices to come later also this year will be bring your own bbq pits ,food ,and drinks!!!!!!!!! which is always great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
general admission will be donations which will goto the American Cancer Society
flyer and much more info to come.................................................................................................................................................................So come join us for our 5th Annivesary and our 5th Annual Showdown by the River Carshow and Concert


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Mar 22 2009, 12:35 AM~13350821
> *Estrella Car Club's 5th Annual Showdown by the River Carshow and Concert will be held this year on saturday September 26,2009 in Waco,Tx at Cameron Park in the gated pavilion an all outdoor event we will be having live entertainment as well as a D.J. a carhop,club tug-a-war,and jalepeno eating contest, 50/50 drawing as well as 100+ trophies for cars,trucks,motorcycles-,lowrider bikes,pedal cars,babystrollers,models cars,,hoppers......registration prices to come later also this year will be bring your own bbq pits ,food ,and drinks!!!!!!!!! which is always great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> general admission will be donations which will goto the American Cancer Society
> flyer and much more info to come.................................................................................................................................................................So come join us for our 5th Annivesary and our 5th Annual Showdown by the River Carshow and Concert
> *



:wave: cant wait


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 22 2009, 08:49 AM~13352375
> *:wave: cant wait
> *


me either...imma try and hit up as much show's as possible this year...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

anyone know where i can find some chrome molding for a 95 town car? and whats good to remove over spray like say on the chrome door handles, glass, and plastic/rubber? whats out there thats safe to remove that.. thanks


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 20 2009, 07:48 AM~13335051
> *i got a letter in the mail yesterday about the mean streets carshow in May.. i went to it last year and it was all fucked up though. the catagories werent nothing like they said it was gonna be and they just kept saying they wre gonna fire some guy cuz he was the one that screwed it up. throphy presentation lasted like 2 hours and even after it was over they still handing out throphies cuz some people got screwed  :thumbsdown: and plus if you're in the same catagory as anyone in Latin Rollerz then good luck on that one  cuz i can tell you they gonna get picked first  :uh:
> *



really

I dont remember it that way, catergories were jacked up but due to same day registration, try pre reg so things can be better organized


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 22 2009, 02:07 PM~13353481
> *anyone know where i can find some chrome molding for a 95 town car? and whats good to remove over spray like say on the chrome door handles, glass, and plastic/rubber? whats out there thats safe to remove that.. thanks
> *


Use never-dull,you can get it at autozone,use on glass,trim and plastic dont know about rubber


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

http://indyintheclassroom.com/lessons/youn...nthropology.asp
found this online whats up atx


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 22 2009, 08:21 PM~13355990
> *http://indyintheclassroom.com/lessons/youn...nthropology.asp
> found this online whats up atx
> *


Looks like the begining of an excellent documentary. Any body got pics from the show in S.A. today?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Mar 22 2009, 05:31 PM~13355657
> *Use never-dull,you can get it at autozone,use on glass,trim and plastic dont know about rubber
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 22 2009, 10:49 AM~13352375
> *:wave: cant wait
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Mar 22 2009, 01:40 PM~13353330
> *me either...imma try and hit up as much show's as possible this year...
> *


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

some the rides i did in tha valley.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576+Mar 22 2009, 08:48 PM~13356733-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

/5 - 5th Annual "97.9 The Beat" Custom Car Show & Concert in Dallas, TX (Dallas Convention Center) FULL POINTS

4/26 - Cinco De Mayo Family Festival and Car Show in Austin, TX (Travis County Expo Center) HALF POINTS

*5/24 - 5th Annual Illegal Toys CC Custom Car & Bike Show in Oklahoma City, OK (Cox Pavillion-Fair Park) HALF POINTS

5/30 - West Tex Car Show & Concert by TNT Entertainment in Abilene, TX (Abilene Civic Center) HALF POINTS *

6/14 - Victoria Custom Auto Show in Victoria, TX (Victoria Community Center) FULL POINTS

7/5 - Los Magnificos - San Antonio Car Show & Concert in San Antonio, TX (Freeman Coliseum) FULL POINTS

7/26 - Torres Empire presents the WEGO WEST Preview Show in San Bernadino, CA (National Orange Show) BONUS SHOW

8/8 - 5th Annual Show n' Shine Charity Car Show, Audio Competition, & Concert in Longview, TX (Maude Cobb Convention Center) FULL POINTS

8/23 - 2nd Annual Unique Sounds Custom Car Show in Temple, TX (F.Mayborn Convention Center) HALF POINTS

9/6 - 3rd Annual Party Car Show in Houston, TX (Armadillo Marketplace) HALF POINTS

9/ ? - Fiestas Patrias "Furiosos De Metal" Car Show and Festival in Austin, TX (Travis County Expo Center) FULL POINTS

10/ ? - 2nd Annual Torres Empire Car Show in Dallas, TX (T.B.A.) HALF POINTS

TOUR CHAMPIONSHIP 
11/ ? - 27th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show & Concert in Houston, TX


note the dates :0 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 20 2009, 08:59 AM~13335446
> *Assigned move-in times / confirmations will be emailed out on Sunday (if you didn't submit an email, they will be mailed).
> 
> There will be NO SUBSTITUTIONS on entries.  It must be the same person and car as on the registration form.
> ...


 :angry: 

note: dont buy someone else's entry


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 23 2009, 05:22 AM~13359965
> *:angry:
> 
> note: dont buy someone else's entry
> *


thats cars


----------



## 72Rivi (Jan 5, 2009)

Does anyone have info on this Sunday's Car Show in San Marcos? (Location, prices, etc...)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72Rivi_@Mar 23 2009, 12:05 PM~13362814
> *Does anyone have info on this Sunday's Car Show in San Marcos?  (Location, prices, etc...)
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> *


x2 ....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72Rivi+Mar 23 2009, 01:05 PM~13362814-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 23 2009, 12:21 PM~13362961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the chopped and screwed fest...thats what i thought it was...  ....you goin alex?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Mar 23 2009, 05:04 PM~13365341
> *the chopped and screwed fest...thats what i thought it was...  ....you goin alex?
> *


:yes: :yes: I'll be leaving about 9:30 if you want to go.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

hey lamark
when can i get that from u?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 23 2009, 06:23 PM~13365499
> *
> hey lamark
> when can i get that from u?
> *


today if u want


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what up alex


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 23 2009, 05:25 PM~13365519
> *today if u want
> *


 will u be up late? 9 ish


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 23 2009, 04:20 PM~13365480
> *:yes:  :yes: I'll be leaving about 9:30 if you want to go.
> *


im takin my bike and headin up there at 9:30 myself..but i'll see you there alex


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 23 2009, 06:34 PM~13365583
> *will u be up late?  9 ish
> *


yep!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 23 2009, 05:52 PM~13365750
> *yep!
> *


will head out there after i pick up anna


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 23 2009, 06:56 PM~13365796
> *will head out there after i pick up anna
> *


cool beans


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 23 2009, 06:12 PM~13365978
> *cool beans
> *



:0 u cooking


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Mar 22 2009, 07:31 PM~13355657
> *Use never-dull,you can get it at autozone,use on glass,trim and plastic dont know about rubber
> *


awready.. appreciate it bro


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 22 2009, 09:48 PM~13356733
> *some the rides i did in tha valley.
> 
> 
> ...


damn bro u got down :thumbsup: pinstrippin is my next stage once i get the wheels back on. just gotta order new domes and get some new tires


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 23 2009, 07:13 PM~13365994
> *:0 u cooking
> *


more like nuke'em :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 23 2009, 06:19 PM~13366067
> *damn bro u got down  :thumbsup:  pinstrippin is my next stage once i get the wheels back on. just gotta order new domes and get some new tires
> *



Thanks man. Let my now when you ready.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 20 2009, 05:26 PM~13339808
> *rick :0
> 
> http://austin.craigslist.org/pts/1082276923.html
> *


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 72Rivi (Jan 5, 2009)

Good pics Rick, now show us the good ones! :0 :0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

i hav some topless but i can not upload them


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

:biggrin: 
great pics!


----------



## Latin Society ATX (Sep 26, 2007)

chilled at chicano park this past weekend, lots of lows for once, several people hittin swithes :thumbsup: 
but i did see some dumb swanging drivers (woman :biggrin: ) that cant drive and almost hit a few cars.
Great seeing several clubs out thier


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Society ATX_@Mar 24 2009, 12:15 PM~13373992
> *chilled at chicano park this past weekend, lots of lows for once, several people hittin swithes  :thumbsup:
> but i did see some dumb swanging drivers (woman :biggrin: ) that cant drive and almost hit a few cars.
> Great seeing several clubs out thier
> *


Nice,man i cant wait until my Caddy is done


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Society ATX_@Mar 24 2009, 01:15 PM~13373992
> *chilled at chicano park this past weekend, lots of lows for once, several people hittin swithes  :thumbsup:
> but i did see some dumb swanging drivers (woman :biggrin: ) that cant drive and almost hit a few cars.
> Great seeing several clubs out thier
> *


----------



## Latin Society ATX (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Mar 24 2009, 01:24 PM~13374068
> *Nice,man i cant wait until my Caddy is done
> *



oh yea, u working on a cadi too, yea gota get mine ready, get the
hydros in good shape again to go out their and hit switches :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 24 2009, 09:54 AM~13372755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where was this???


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 24 2009, 12:42 PM~13374261
> *where was this???
> *



tex mex show in lake someville


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 24 2009, 12:44 PM~13374273
> *tex mex show in lake someville
> *


  looks badass


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

thats somerville. forgot the r


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

anyone goin cruisin again for the relays comin up? :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Society ATX_@Mar 24 2009, 12:34 PM~13374179
> *oh yea, u working on a cadi too, yea gota get mine ready, get the
> hydros in good shape again to go out their and hit switches  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah there is about 4 different 90’d caddy’s that will be hitting the streets of Austin within a year are so. :biggrin:


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 24 2009, 12:44 PM~13374273
> *tex mex show in lake someville
> *


show was 5 days and was badass

nice pic of the truck rick


----------



## Latin Society ATX (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Mar 24 2009, 04:04 PM~13375648
> *Yeah there is about 4 different 90’d caddy’s that will be hitting the streets of Austin within a year are so. :biggrin:
> *


damm, plus atleast 2 that i know of and mine, lots of caddies 
will be around, might aswell make a cadi car club :biggrin:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Mar 24 2009, 01:38 PM~13374877
> *anyone goin cruisin again for the relays comin up? :biggrin:
> *



We need a place and time to hook up Then roll out to the relays


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Mar 24 2009, 07:14 PM~13377458
> *We need a place and time to hook up  Then roll out to the relays
> *


good luck .. as packed as it gets downtown and as crazy as they drive. last year we was all suppose to cruise together.. after a couple of red lights i never saw any of the guys again lol.. its hard keepin everyone together. and this year thats the same weekend as the Wego Tour show in Dallas so iam sure mostly everyone will be up there.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

just wanted to say wassup, just chillin in north carolina..maan what a difference they dont sell brisket at their "bbq" places. they dont know what that is!!! :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

THANKS AGAIN ALEX AND MONA!! :tears: :tears: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Mar 24 2009, 06:14 PM~13377458
> *We need a place and time to hook up  Then roll out to the relays
> *


Why? You probably won't show like that meeting you set up with me. :uh:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 24 2009, 09:59 PM~13380357
> *Why? You probably won't show like that meeting you set up with me. :uh:
> *


just dont cancel like last time and be on time if we say 3pm not 4pm


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Mar 24 2009, 10:20 PM~13380670
> *just dont cancel  like last time and be on time if we say 3pm not 4pm
> *


I was busy doing something that I had no control over, what's your excuse? 



I'll be in Dallas anyway, not crusin with a bunch of big wheels that can't drive straight.


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 24 2009, 10:24 PM~13380731
> *I was busy doing something that I had no control over, what's your excuse?
> I'll be in Dallas anyway, not crusin with a bunch of big wheels that can't drive straight.
> *


excuse dont need one that cool just have fun


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

zZYtZxEa1G8&feature=related


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Does anyone have a set of adapters, for a ford e150 van, or know the bolt pattern size so I can order some


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 24 2009, 10:39 PM~13380935
> *Does anyone have a set of adapters, for a ford e150 van, or know the bolt pattern size so I can order some
> 
> 
> ...


(excuse) big P has a set he said he going to your house i will tell him to take them


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*CARWASH!!!
AT FIRESTONE ON WILLIAM CANNON AND BRODIE
9:00 A.M. TILL ???
SATURDAY MARCH 28, 2009 *


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

say how u doing Alex? hope u doing good..im up here in n.c. chillin man these boys got some nice rides out here mostly impalas and monte carlos!! good luck on the car wash!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Mar 24 2009, 11:00 PM~13381244
> *say how u doing Alex? hope u doing good..im up here in n.c. chillin man these boys got some nice rides out here mostly impalas and monte carlos!! good luck on the car wash!!
> *


What are you doing way over there?  Were all good down here. You be safe.


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

im just here chillin came up here with Amado..unfortunately my uncle passed away yesterday and i wont make it back in time for his burial. So im really upset about that,but what can i do..u know. other than that im ok i guess..im hoping my car will be done soon..do u know if theres a catalog to order parts for a monte carlo?


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

GOOD MORNING ATX :wave:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up everyone. i would love to go to the relays. but i will be in dallas  1st wego show


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Move-in Times (by club):
8am-9am
Blockstyle
Down II Clown
Ghetto Dreams (except for Marc Newman who is at 2pm)
Low 4 Life
Signature

9am-10am
Boulevard Aces
Mystic
Principales

10am-11am
Head Turnaz
Rollerz Only
Showcase Customs

*11am-12pm*
Distinctive Touch
Estrella
Individuals
*Knights of Pleasure*
Low Lows
Oak Cliff
Ole Skool Ryders
Royal Image
Smooth-N-Low
Straight Clownin
Torres Empire

12pm-1pm
Jokerz
King C.C.
Kingz
Simply Stunnin
Westside

1pm-2pm
Bajito Onda
Familia
JB Kustoms
Legions
Majestix Rollin-Sixties
Phaylanx
Unlimited
Veteranos

2pm-3pm
40th and a 5th
Certified
Classic Interest
Garland's Finest
Illegal Toys
King of the Streets
Knightz
LoLows
Majestics
Oklahoma's Finest
Tiempos Locos

Now here's the deal. You can arrive 30 minutes before your listed time, but that's it. Since the staging parking lot is small, we are trying to keep the crowd down. If you are more than 30 minutes early, we will have you leave and come back closer to your assigned time.

I do not know the exact lot they will let us use, it will probably be the one in front like last year. Look for the guys in the yellow/orange vests and the WEGO golf cart. At that lot, you will check-in and then be sent up the ramp when your time has arrived. 

If you miss your hour, we will have make-up time from 3:30pm to 4:00pm if space is available. 

Please remember, you will not be allowed in if you have more than 1/4 tank of gas. This is a fire marshal regulation. 

Absolutely no substitutions. If the entry is not there, the owner will receive one pass....no refunds. 

at 4:00pm, if there are any spaces available, we will fill them with non-preregistered vehicles. This will be first come, first serve at 4pm. No line beforehand.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

does this mean we have to leave in the mornin? if so what time. i hope we do not miss the hour.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 25 2009, 07:17 AM~13383027
> *whats up everyone. i would love to go to the relays. but i will be in dallas  1st wego show
> *


 I wanted to go out to the relays to


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 25 2009, 07:48 AM~13383178
> *does this mean we have to leave in the mornin? if so what time. i hope we do not miss the hour.
> *



you dont wanna miss your move in time...trust me :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 25 2009, 12:10 PM~13385314
> *you dont wanna miss your move in time...trust me :biggrin:
> *



why is jon doing it like this?


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 24 2009, 07:24 PM~13379040
> *good luck .. as packed as it gets downtown and as crazy as they drive. last year we was all suppose to cruise together.. after a couple of red lights i never saw any of the guys again lol.. its hard keepin everyone together. and this year thats the same weekend as the Wego Tour show in Dallas so iam sure mostly everyone will be up there.
> *


is it for sure??...


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 25 2009, 07:11 AM~13383303
> * I wanted to go out to the relays to
> *


x2 :uh:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 25 2009, 12:30 PM~13385503
> *why is jon doing it like this?
> *


Lack of room for people to be waiting outside is what I heard?


----------



## Latin Society ATX (Sep 26, 2007)

http://austin.craigslist.org/pts/1091736054.html


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 25 2009, 12:30 PM~13385503
> *why is jon doing it like this?
> *


its easier to do it like this for us...no confusions, no lines waiting outside... it makes the move in a lot smoother...but dont miss your move in time..we are at capacity of the building, and there is a lot of people who want to get in, and at 4 we will be filling the building with whatever room , if any, we have left...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Mar 25 2009, 01:39 PM~13386109
> *Lack of room for people to be waiting outside is what I heard?
> *



good to see yall register a good amount..I know yall needed more, but no room... hope yall will be apart of tour this year :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*WHO SELLS TRIALERS HERE IN AUSTIN ?? LOOKING FOR AN 18 FOOT TRAILER WITH DIAMOND PLATE FLOORS.....THNX !! *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 25 2009, 07:48 AM~13383178
> *does this mean we have to leave in the mornin? if so what time. i hope we do not miss the hour.
> *


I'm still leaving at 10:00 p.m. on Friday. You can go with me or without me. I'm not waiting.


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

On march 26 1995 on a sunday Eazy-E diad (14 years) 
RIP


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 25 2009, 08:25 PM~13390269
> *WHO SELLS TRIALERS HERE IN AUSTIN ?? LOOKING FOR AN 18 FOOT TRAILER WITH DIAMOND PLATE FLOORS.....THNX !!
> *


There's Magnum Custom Trailers here in Austin. Then where I got my trailer is Trailer Man on 290 going towards Manor the number is 470-5805.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Mar 25 2009, 09:41 PM~13391324
> *On march 26 1995 on a sunday Eazy-E diad (14 years)
> MAN FUCK EAZY E*


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 24 2009, 10:50 PM~13381097
> *CARWASH!!!
> AT FIRESTONE ON WILLIAM CANNON AND BRODIE
> 9:00 A.M. TILL ???
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 25 2009, 08:45 PM~13391371
> *There's Magnum Custom Trailers here in Austin. Then where I got my trailer is Trailer Man on 290 going towards Manor the number is 470-5805.
> *


*THANKS ALEX !! HOW MUCH DO YOU THINK AN 18 FOOT TRAILER GOES FOR WITH DIAMOND PLATE FLOORS ??*


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 25 2009, 09:47 PM~13391406
> *MAN FUCK EAZY E
> *


:0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Mar 25 2009, 01:07 PM~13385849
> *x2 :uh:
> *


now to see a bunch of cars
That have the same rims over and over and over again :ugh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

My son, his first cruise at Chicano Park


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 25 2009, 10:08 PM~13391645
> *THANKS ALEX !! HOW MUCH DO YOU THINK AN 18 FOOT TRAILER GOES FOR WITH DIAMOND PLATE FLOORS ??
> *


I'm not sure mine was $1500 with wood floor, but that was before they added for the brand new tires, the trailer jack, and the tongue. About $2500 when all said and done.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 25 2009, 09:27 PM~13391858
> *I'm not sure mine was $1500 with wood floor, but that was before they added for the brand new tires, the trailer jack, and the tongue. About $2500 when all said and done.
> *


*IS YOURS AN 18 FOOT TRIALER ??
WERE'S THE ELCO ??*


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 25 2009, 09:38 PM~13391272
> *I'm still leaving at 10:00 p.m. on Friday. You can go with me or without me. I'm not waiting.
> *



i am down big dog.  :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 25 2009, 10:29 PM~13391878
> *IS YOURS AN 18 FOOT TRIALER ??
> WERE'S THE ELCO ??
> *











It's an 18ft. with 2ft. duck tail equals 20ft.
The elco is my sons and we messed up the trani. So were going to rebuild it but money is tight with all these shows and my son is not ready to take off by himself just yet so not hurry on that one.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 25 2009, 10:47 PM~13391406
> *MAN FUCK EAZY E
> *


lol


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Mar 25 2009, 09:48 PM~13391417
> *
> 
> 
> ...



like this one better


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 25 2009, 11:24 PM~13391816
> *My son, his first cruise at Chicano Park
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: That makes a father proud! :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 25 2009, 11:24 PM~13391816
> *My son, his first cruise at Chicano Park
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Hey peeps! I'll be out here tonight taking pics. If y'all aint doing anything, come out! And bring the rides.....thats if it clears up by then. :uh:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 25 2009, 11:24 PM~13391816
> *My son, his first cruise at Chicano Park
> 
> 
> ...


Memorable!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 25 2009, 10:21 PM~13392483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE.....*


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

i like these pictures. took them thrusday night


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up family


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 26 2009, 10:16 AM~13395423
> *i like these pictures. took them thrusday night
> 
> 
> ...


Those are sick!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

iz that part of the tour 2?....


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 26 2009, 11:04 AM~13396451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


soo manny shows :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Mar 24 2009, 03:04 PM~13375648
> *Yeah there is about 4 different 90’d caddy’s that will be hitting the streets of Austin within a year are so. :biggrin:
> *


Im thinking about sellin mine ill post pics by this weekend if not raining


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Mar 26 2009, 03:08 PM~13397696
> *Im thinking about sellin mine ill post pics by this weekend if not raining
> *



:0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 25 2009, 10:21 PM~13392483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*WHAT YEAR IS THE ELCO ??*


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Mar 26 2009, 02:08 PM~13397696
> *Im thinking about sellin mine ill post pics by this weekend if not raining
> *


NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 26 2009, 07:22 PM~13400321
> *WHAT YEAR IS THE ELCO ??
> *


76'


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 24 2009, 10:50 PM~13381097
> *CARWASH!!!
> AT FIRESTONE ON WILLIAM CANNON AND BRODIE
> 9:00 A.M. TILL ???
> ...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

^^^^^^^


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 26 2009, 11:16 AM~13395423
> *i like these pictures. took them thrusday night
> 
> 
> ...



Bad ass Rick!!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 27 2009, 03:32 PM~13409253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My new wheelchair


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 27 2009, 03:49 PM~13409378
> *My new wheelchair
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 27 2009, 04:32 PM~13409253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Society ATX (Sep 26, 2007)

http://austin.craigslist.org/pts/1091736054.html

dimond cut spokes, tripple gold Roadstars!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 27 2009, 02:49 PM~13409378
> *My new wheelchair
> *


i jus noticed that :roflmao: ...badazz alex


----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

My mom works for Marbridge foundation in Manchaca Tx, its like a home for mental patients and for the disabled. They are wanting to get some cars out there just to show the residents. They are asking that we all go out there for a few hours to show the residents our low lows and even some hoppers. They wanted us to go out there April 4, but there is a small show in Del Valle that day. From what I've been told Miracles will be willing to go out there and I'm posting this for Knights of Pleasure see if you all would want to participate. Its nothing big just them wanting to do something different for the people that live there, some of them are older and have lived there most of their lives and have never seen lowriders. ANYWAYS...just thought I would throw this out to all car clubs & solo rider to see if you all wanted to participate and do some charity work. I'll keep you informed so please let me know if you are interested. DATE PENDING. 

Your Homita,
Mrs Lac


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Mar 28 2009, 12:36 PM~13416228
> *My mom works for Marbridge foundation in Manchaca Tx, its like a home for mental patients and for the disabled. They are wanting to get some cars out there just to show the residents. They are asking that we all go out there for a few hours to show the residents our low lows and even some hoppers. They wanted us to go out there <span style=\'color:blue\'>DATE PENDING.
> 
> Your Homita,
> ...


would love to do that but most of us will be Dallas bound....but if a different date comes up keep us notified


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1096614031.html.

my caddy for sale


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Mar 28 2009, 05:58 PM~13418669
> *http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1096614031.html.
> 
> my caddy for sale
> *


*LOOKS GOOD !! IS IT LIFTED OR STOCK ??*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Mar 28 2009, 06:58 PM~13418669
> *http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1096614031.html.
> 
> my caddy for sale
> *


Good luck on the sale,what other project are you looking for?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 28 2009, 07:13 PM~13418779
> *LOOKS GOOD !! IS IT LIFTED OR STOCK ??
> *


thanks bro ,the car is stock


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Mar 28 2009, 08:26 PM~13419196
> *Good luck on the sale,what other project are you looking for?
> *


tryin to buy a classic but have to sell by this week if not i'll finish caddy


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Looking for a junk yard in atx area with g-body rides! any help is appreciated
looking 4 a steering column for a 87 grand prix


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Mar 29 2009, 01:04 PM~13422792
> *Looking for a junk yard in atx area  with g-body rides!   any help is appreciated
> looking 4 a steering column  for a 87 grand prix
> *


let me know 
also needs parts too :biggrin:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Mar 29 2009, 11:04 AM~13422792
> *Looking for a junk yard in atx area  with g-body rides!  any help is appreciated
> looking 4 a steering column  for a 87 grand prix
> *


try austin express junkyard on congress...they have a grand prix i know because it used to be mine...


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Mar 28 2009, 09:46 PM~13419790
> *tryin to buy a classic but have to sell by this week if not i'll finish caddy
> *


 There is a good looking Glasshouse sitting at a tow yard off I35 by Mesa Rosa


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Any info on the show in Del-valle


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

should be a eazy show sincemost will be in Dallas


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

any pix from todays show?


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 29 2009, 10:12 PM~13426518
> *any pix from todays show?
> *


x2


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Mar 29 2009, 06:36 PM~13425497
> *try austin express junkyard on congress...they have a grand prix i know because it used to be mine...
> *



where bout on congress homie?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

what up albert how was the party


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

some pix of yesterdays car wash


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Mar 29 2009, 09:18 PM~13426605
> *where bout on congress homie?
> *



if im not mistaken it should be between Stassney and st elmo at the bottom of the hill near DPS.


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 29 2009, 09:25 PM~13426701
> *what up albert how was the party
> *


party was good plenty of people every one had a good time sorry yall wernt here thanks for asking


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Mar 29 2009, 10:03 PM~13427296
> *party was good plenty of people every one had a good time  sorry  yall wernt here  thanks for asking
> *


we wanted to go but had to get back to work on some upholstery for dallas...glad it went good


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 29 2009, 09:41 PM~13426966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

up loadin more pictures


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: looks like it was a good turn out


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

it was an alright show..it got hot as hell out there for a min. tho.. :roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Mar 30 2009, 12:37 PM~13432344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 badass pic :thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Mar 30 2009, 11:37 AM~13432344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more pics flaco!...I SEEN you out there the whole time snappin shots :biggrin: .....nice pics


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 30 2009, 02:59 PM~13433116
> *:0  :0  :0 badass pic :thumbsup:
> *


OOOhhhhh WWWeeee Nice tires! Car is looking good!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

5.20's


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512+Mar 30 2009, 03:41 PM~13433967-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sir, went all the way to Shorty's to get them :biggrin: $500


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: A little something something that Big Pablo did today :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Mar 30 2009, 10:58 AM~13431456
> *it was an alright show..it got hot as hell out there for a min. tho.. :roflmao:
> *


Do you think anyone noticed that Lil Keke didn't perform :biggrin: 

Hey Ray was there any damage to your bike when it fell?? :0


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 30 2009, 10:04 PM~13438472
> *Do you think anyone noticed that Lil Keke didn't perform :biggrin:
> 
> Hey Ray was there any damage to your bike when it fell?? :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WHATS UP ATX YALL READY FOR THIS WEEKIN


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 30 2009, 09:42 PM~13438081
> *:biggrin: A little something something that Big Pablo did today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 30 2009, 09:42 PM~13438081
> *:biggrin: A little something something that Big Pablo did today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Yep, the bike and the table it was on blew over, I didn't want to ask him at the show he looked pissed


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 30 2009, 10:07 PM~13438541
> *WHATS UP ATX YALL READY FOR THIS WEEKIN
> *


:biggrin:
need a flat twist steering wheel...any leads?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 30 2009, 10:07 PM~13438541
> *WHATS UP ATX YALL READY FOR THIS WEEKIN
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 30 2009, 10:09 PM~13438580
> *Yep, the bike and the table it was on blew over, I didn't want to ask him at the show he looked pissed
> *



hno:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 30 2009, 09:10 PM~13438591
> *:biggrin:
> need a flat twist steering wheel...any leads?
> *


YEP WHAT U GIVE ME FOR IT


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 30 2009, 04:23 PM~13434993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE LOOKING TIRES HOMIE


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 30 2009, 10:14 PM~13438660
> *YEP WHAT U GIVE ME FOR IT
> *


ricks nalgas


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 30 2009, 09:17 PM~13438711
> *ricks nalgas
> *


HELL NO


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*Ok KNIGHTS THE PREREG. HAS BEEN SENT IN FOR THE AUSTIN SHOW!!!!*


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 30 2009, 10:20 PM~13438758
> *HELL NO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i cant get shit for them.....
how much


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

MAKE A OFFER


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 30 2009, 10:23 PM~13438817
> *MAKE A OFFER
> 
> 
> ...


$20 and a bottle of boone's farm :0


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 30 2009, 09:26 PM~13438849
> *$20 and a bottle of boone's farm :0
> *


30 AND THE FIRST ROUND ON U LOL


A KNIGHTS WHERE WE GOING TO EAT AT


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 30 2009, 10:29 PM~13438892
> *30 AND THE FIRST ROUND ON U LOL
> A KNIGHTS WHERE WE GOING TO EAT AT
> *


  :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 30 2009, 10:29 PM~13438892
> *30 AND THE FIRST ROUND ON U LOL
> A KNIGHTS WHERE WE GOING TO EAT AT
> *


 :scrutinize: twenty-5


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 30 2009, 09:41 PM~13439042
> *:scrutinize: twenty-5
> *


$27.50


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 30 2009, 09:04 PM~13438472
> *Do you think anyone noticed that Lil Keke didn't perform :biggrin:
> 
> Hey Ray was there any damage to your bike when it fell?? :0
> *


 :roflmao: that same shit happen last year...i dont think im goin to that anymore.. and naw the bike was fine the only thing was a mirror broke on my display but thats it...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Mar 30 2009, 10:21 PM~13438773-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




how bou the pig stand.......oh wait were going to dallas my bad :biggrin:

<span style=\'colorurple\'>ii don't know anything about dallas.....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 31 2009, 07:52 AM~13441855
> *$27.50
> *


ok but you install it... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Mar 31 2009, 07:58 AM~13441887
> *:roflmao: that same shit happen last year...i dont think im goin to that anymore.. and naw the bike was fine the only thing was a mirror broke on my display but thats it...
> *


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 31 2009, 07:52 AM~13441855
> *$27.50
> *


$27.25


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 29 2009, 08:10 PM~13426507
> *should be a eazy show sincemost will be in Dallas
> *




How many from austin plan on entering in dallas?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Mar 31 2009, 07:00 PM~13447039
> *How many from austin plan on entering in dallas?
> *



knights


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Mar 31 2009, 07:00 PM~13447039
> *How many from austin plan on entering in dallas?
> *


Yall are not going to Dallas?


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 31 2009, 06:33 PM~13447326
> *Yall are not going to Dallas?
> *



?????

Just seeing whos all going to be here or there...


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21+Mar 29 2009, 12:04 PM~13422792-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What ya need homie? I got a whole car I've only taken a few parts off of. LMK


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Mar 31 2009, 07:36 PM~13447348
> *?????
> 
> Just seeing whos all going to be here or there...
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
What up Josh?


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Mar 31 2009, 06:46 PM~13447446
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> What up Josh?
> *



Just chillin...


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Mar 31 2009, 07:46 PM~13447453
> *Just chillin...
> *


 :werd: even though im late for work lol ...as usual.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Mar 31 2009, 07:00 PM~13447039
> *How many from austin plan on entering in dallas?
> *



anna's taking 2


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Mar 31 2009, 06:45 PM~13447436
> *I got a column that's in a 83 regal i'll sell ya? Also if you need any other parts??
> What ya need homie? I got a whole car I've only taken a few parts off of. LMK
> *


 Front Seats


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what up peeps


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 31 2009, 09:54 AM~13443173
> *$27.25
> *


$27.28


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

chill'n :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

got Z's


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

bump


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ready for this weekend


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Rep Your City this weekend ATX


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Apr 1 2009, 08:04 AM~13452158
> *Rep Your City this  weekend ATX
> *


Austin has cars :dunno:

Not like the other citys


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 31 2009, 09:28 PM~13448678
> *$27.28
> *


$27.26 :dunno:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 1 2009, 08:18 AM~13452246
> *Austin has cars :dunno:
> 
> Not like the other citys
> *


 You will be suprise what the ATX have sitting in the garage around town :yes:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Trying to start a bike for my son,where can i find custom frames? :dunno:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Apr 1 2009, 08:25 AM~13452280
> *Trying to start a bike for my son,where can i find custom frames? :dunno:
> *


I know a guy :0


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 1 2009, 08:29 AM~13452302
> *I know a guy :0
> *


Pm me his info or shop info
:thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Apr 1 2009, 07:23 AM~13452267
> *You will be suprise what the ATX have sitting in the garage around town  :yes:
> *


x1000...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Apr 1 2009, 08:31 AM~13452320
> *Pm me his info or shop info
> :thumbsup:
> *


What all d you want done?


----------



## Latin Society ATX (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 1 2009, 09:18 AM~13452246
> *Austin has cars :dunno:
> 
> Not like the other citys
> *



a few :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Society ATX (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Apr 1 2009, 09:23 AM~13452267
> *You will be suprise what the ATX have sitting in the garage around town  :yes:
> *



ATX needs a cruise ur lowrider out for one day holiday and cruse it for one day, atleast once a yr.

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Society ATX_@Apr 1 2009, 09:56 AM~13453038
> *ATX needs a take ur lowrider out for one day holiday and cruse it for one day, atleast once a yr.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Apr 1 2009, 09:23 AM~13452267
> *You will be suprise what the ATX have sitting in the garage around town  :yes:
> *


Thats so true!!!!! :yes: :yes: I've seen alot of cars (low lows) around ATX that i never seen on the streets are at the park in peoples driveways and garage. Who the hell owns that Black 63 Impala Convert:0


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 30 2009, 10:04 PM~13438472
> *Do you think anyone noticed that Lil Keke didn't perform :biggrin:
> 
> Hey Ray was there any damage to your bike when it fell?? :0
> *


DID ANYBODY SEE THAT CANOPY FLYING AND HIT THAT BLUE SUBURBAN UNDER THE BACK WINDOW. TALKING BOUT PISSED CAUSE NOBOBY WANTED TO CLAIM IT


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by RUB A DUB_@Apr 1 2009, 07:45 PM~13457822
> *DID ANYBODY SEE THAT CANOPY FLYING AND HIT THAT BLUE SUBURBAN UNDER THE BACK WINDOW. TALKING BOUT PISSED CAUSE NOBOBY WANTED TO CLAIM IT
> *


I did.  was right there when it happened


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUB A DUB_@Apr 1 2009, 06:45 PM~13457822
> *DID ANYBODY SEE THAT CANOPY FLYING AND HIT THAT BLUE SUBURBAN UNDER THE BACK WINDOW. TALKING BOUT PISSED CAUSE NOBOBY WANTED TO CLAIM IT
> *


LOl
Owned :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Apr 1 2009, 06:31 AM~13451958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 1 2009, 07:20 AM~13452253
> *$27.26 :dunno:
> *


UMMMMMM$27.27AND A 1/2


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Its DA ROC!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Apr 1 2009, 09:04 AM~13452158
> *Rep Your City this  weekend ATX
> *


why, whats goin on ?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Apr 1 2009, 10:04 PM~13460387
> *why, whats goin on ?
> *


first show of 09's wego tour in Dallas


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 1 2009, 10:10 PM~13460470
> *first show of 09's wego tour in Dallas
> *


:nono:
Tx relays :cheesy:
But I'll be in Dallas :burn:  :tears:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 1 2009, 10:27 PM~13460696
> *:nono:
> Tx relays :cheesy:
> But I'll be in Dallas :burn:  :tears:
> *


:thumbsup:
tx relays is paying for our trip to dallas


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

512 Anthem


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Apr 2 2009, 09:24 AM~13463687
> *
> *


What's up John? are you keeping the Caddy? :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 2 2009, 08:08 AM~13463102
> *512 Anthem
> *


badass


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

anyone ever see this movie ?


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

thats clean!
what size are those tire ?



> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 2 2009, 08:28 AM~13462921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Apr 2 2009, 04:46 PM~13467671
> *thats clean!
> what size are those tire ?
> *


*THEY LOOK LIKE 205/R14'S.....*


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 2 2009, 07:28 AM~13462921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 2 2009, 07:28 AM~13462921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Miggy. Are you going to Dallas?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 2 2009, 08:23 PM~13470079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE I LIKE THE ENGRAVING......*


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Some better pics of Alex's Car


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

This one I did today. Big Thanks to Poncho from Brown Impressions for letting me do it. I had fun doing it.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper+Apr 2 2009, 06:46 PM~13467671-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wanted to but still not ready. still wanna get some pinstripin done on it and work on the inside and the trunk a lil.. i should be at the Antonios show on the 11 though. good luck in Dallas bro.. :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 2 2009, 09:23 PM~13470079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Feelngs are gonna be hurt this weekend  :tears:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

HOPE SOME YALL CAN MAKE IT NEXT THURSDAY!! MIXMASTER RADIO ASKED IF ANYBODY CAN BRING SOME RIDES OUT TOO!!


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Apr 2 2009, 09:40 AM~13463871
> *What's up John? are you keeping the Caddy? :yes:
> *


kaddy is gone homie,miss it already


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up family


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*this kid was struck by a car last night on riverside so the car show has been turned in to a benifit for him. hes in critical condition, if your not going to dallas please attend the Del Valle car show. *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

man just got done setting up now we in the hotel.....i'll post some pics later....just a little tired  :420:


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 4 2009, 02:48 PM~13483446
> *man just got done setting up now we in the hotel.....i'll post some pics later....just a little tired  :420:
> *


how is every body good luck to everyone tomorrow


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Show pic's


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Got back from Dallas about midnight a little tired and sleepy will put pics up later.


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 6 2009, 12:17 AM~13493437
> *Got back from Dallas about midnight a little tired and sleepy will put pics up later.
> *


Who placed alex?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 6 2009, 12:25 AM~13493493
> *Who placed alex?
> *



alex got 1st
and 
i got 3rd


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Apr 6 2009, 08:47 AM~13494848
> *alex got 1st
> and
> i got 3rd
> *


i got 1st in 16" street...new bike and 26" semi
lamark 1st in 26" full
Niko 1st street trike...new bike
lando 2nd in street 20"..new bike 

Knights Reppin Always


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 6 2009, 09:35 AM~13495158
> *i got 1st in 16" street...new bike and 26" semi
> lamark 1st in 26" full
> Niko 1st street trike...new bike
> ...


:nono: spare frame :0
but yes 2nd


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 6 2009, 09:35 AM~13495158
> *i got 1st in 16" street...new bike and 26" semi
> lamark 1st in 26" full
> Niko 1st street trike...new bike
> ...



thanks. i forgot who placed with the bikes


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Apr 6 2009, 10:14 AM~13495564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

looks like yall had fun,wish I could have gone but my car was not ready! CONNGRATS to ALL WHO PLACED!!!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

non car photos


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 6 2009, 12:25 AM~13493493
> *Who placed alex?
> *


The Knights had 7 enteries came home with 7 trophies :biggrin: 
*GOOD WORK KNIGHTS!!!!!*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

..


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 7 2009, 07:12 AM~13504548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno:
what am i not gettin


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 7 2009, 09:44 AM~13505473
> *:dunno:
> what am i not gettin
> *


funny lookin picture (the way she's standing)


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 7 2009, 10:09 AM~13505734
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hahaha. you are right


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Apr 7 2009, 10:16 AM~13505831
> *hahaha. you are right
> *


i was like " :0 how the hell can she do that?" :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 7 2009, 11:19 AM~13505851
> *i was like " :0  how the hell can she do that?"  :biggrin:
> *


double jointed :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Apr 7 2009, 02:14 PM~13508148
> *double jointed :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Apr 6 2009, 10:14 AM~13495564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tell homie to hit up about that hitch!!!!!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up atx its was nice to c all of yall at the show i had a damn good time and cant wait till the austin and sa show i wanna thank kop foe getting us the rooms and trinny for helping me with the car and for telling me that there was a strip club next to da hotel lol big thanks to alex for letting me use the jack ur car looks good homie and all the bikes r looking nice props to oz i mean squid for the badass paint job on his bike a rob give us a price on the car so i u can do that for us and 1 more thing big rick u owe me 10 buck lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Apr 7 2009, 05:39 PM~13510436
> *whats up atx its was nice to c all of yall at the show i had a damn good time and cant wait till the austin and sa show i wanna thank kop foe getting us the rooms and trinny for helping me with the car and for telling me that there was a strip club next to da hotel lol big thanks to alex for letting  me use the jack ur car looks good homie and all the bikes r looking nice props to oz i mean squid for the badass paint job on his bike a rob give us a price on the car so i u can do that for us and 1 more thing big rick u owe me 10 buck lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 7 2009, 06:47 PM~13510993
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



man them stripes look good. too bad you couldnt see the one on the grill. im might to figure out were to ut some on the hood.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 6 2009, 10:32 PM~13502221
> *The Knights had 7 enteries came home with 7 trophies :biggrin:
> GOOD WORK KNIGHTS!!!!!
> *


way to go knights :thumbsup: i was in Austin Saturday & Sunday for the relays. i should be at the show on saturday if it dont rain


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

saturday was like...

































sunday went to park on 12th st


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

pictures of the shoot i did.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 7 2009, 10:27 PM~13513116
> *
> 
> 
> ...



haha


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Hope some of you can make it!!!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

oz i like the bike


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

got the new xmen movie


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Apr 9 2009, 11:29 AM~13528041
> *got the new xmen movie
> *



I got it too, but its still incomplete. some of the computer graffix aint finished yet. I just finished watching fast and furious 4. Its a prequel to tokyo drift.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 9 2009, 11:32 AM~13528075
> *I got it too, but its still incomplete.  some of the computer graffix aint finished yet.  I just finished watching fast and furious 4.  Its a prequel to tokyo drift.
> *



yes i seen that movies too. pretty good


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 9 2009, 10:32 AM~13528075
> *I got it too, but its still incomplete.  some of the computer graffix aint finished yet.  I just finished watching fast and furious 4.  Its a prequel to tokyo drift.
> *


*PABLO WHATS YOUR PRICE FOR SINGLE STRIPE ALONG THE SIDE OF A 2DR. CADILLAC ??*


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

ttft


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Apr 9 2009, 09:26 AM~13526958
> *oz i like the bike
> 
> 
> ...


x2 looks good


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 9 2009, 10:02 AM~13526716
> *
> 
> 
> ...




ALEX! MONA! TINO! LUISA! THANKS FOR COMING OUT!


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 10 2009, 03:51 PM~13540322
> *ALEX! MONA! TINO! LUISA! THANKS FOR COMING OUT!
> *



NO PROBLEM BRO, WE HAD A GOOD TIME!!!!!!     



FROM TINO AND *LOUISA*  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Apr 11 2009, 08:14 PM~13549196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: i need scrape plates :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

happy easter to all hope yall have a good 1 from the castro family post pics kop


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

what is a aircraft set up?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> what is a aircraft set up?











2 hydroaire dumps in a 1 pump rooster pesco setup









1 pump rooster setup 












View My Video
View My Video
[/quote]


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Apr 12 2009, 10:42 PM~13557287
> *:biggrin:
> *


Dam looking real good :worship: :wow:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> 2 hydroaire dumps in a 1 pump rooster pesco setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]


can that be done for a airbag set up?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

Lonestar Round Up this comming up weekend !

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry13559574


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

here are some more pics i took :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Apr 13 2009, 07:55 AM~13559581
> *Lonestar Round Up this comming up weekend !
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry13559574
> *


who's cruisin this weekend???


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

GOOD SEEING YALL AT THE PARK YESTERDAY HOMIES...

I WILL BE AT THE LONESTAR ROUNDUP THIS WEEKEND... SEE YALL THERE.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

it was a good day


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

yes it was


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

BUMP^^^^^^


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 13 2009, 11:56 AM~13561694
> *BUMP^^^^^^
> *


*NICE TALKING TO YOU AT THE PARK........*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 13 2009, 06:49 PM~13565067
> *
> *


Why didn't your bitch ass show up at the park Sunday? :angry:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

morning bump^^^^^^^



X2 big J


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

*LOL...Josie wanted one of me and her son.* :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*ANYONE CRUISIN SAT. NIGHT?*


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Can you get a car in there?


----------



## Latin Society ATX (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 14 2009, 02:47 PM~13573782
> *ANYONE CRUISIN SAT. NIGHT?
> *



i be out thier with the 65 impala


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

still got some work to do on it but the 5th's on the lincoln now


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

Just puttin this out there...I have Two(2) tickets to the George Lopez show on Friday April 24th at Bass Concert Hall. They are front row arena seats.(not floor level) these are the first row up from the floor. Clear view to the stage. Level B1 Section L1 Row A seats 104 & 105. I'm askin 160.00 for both. Hit me up if interested thanks 512-586-8783 Fat Boy..


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 14 2009, 01:47 PM~13573782
> *ANYONE CRUISIN SAT. NIGHT?
> *


I already told you :yes:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 13 2009, 09:47 PM~13566313
> *Why didn't your bitch ass show up at the park Sunday? :angry:
> *


no gas


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 14 2009, 05:31 PM~13576924
> *
> *



















:biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Apr 14 2009, 04:54 PM~13575138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sure...just gotta distract the cops. :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 14 2009, 09:39 PM~13579134
> *I already told you :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 14 2009, 08:09 PM~13577894
> *still got some work to do on it but the 5th's on the lincoln now
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Apr 14 2009, 11:52 PM~13580605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Jesse is this yours? :thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Who is showing there rides next week?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Apr 15 2009, 01:05 PM~13584183
> *Jesse is this yours? :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: he was in it on easter at the park


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 15 2009, 01:41 PM~13584485
> *:biggrin: he was in it on easter at the park
> *


 A1 :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Apr 15 2009, 02:07 PM~13584199
> *Who is showing there rides next week?
> *


whats going on next week?


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 15 2009, 04:58 PM~13585901
> *whats going on next week?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Apr 15 2009, 12:52 AM~13580605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good big homie


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 15 2009, 02:58 PM~13585901
> *whats going on next week?
> *


the 26th the wego show I believe!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Apr 15 2009, 05:48 PM~13586392
> *the 26th the wego show I believe!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX+Apr 15 2009, 12:05 PM~13584183-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THNX !! LETS RIDE TO THE PARK SUN. LEND ME YOUR FLOOR JACK SO I CAN PUT THE ZENITH ON......*


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

bump


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Apr 15 2009, 05:48 PM~13586392
> *the 26th the wego show I believe!!!
> *


damn u sho right the 26th is next weekend already i didnt even notice that. fuck time be flyin by now days. i dont even know if ill even be ready


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Apr 14 2009, 10:52 PM~13580605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

^^goin up^^


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Apr 15 2009, 09:41 PM~13588749
> *YES SIR.... :biggrin:
> 
> THNX !! LETS RIDE TO THE PARK SUN. LEND ME YOUR FLOOR JACK SO I CAN PUT THE ZENITH ON......
> *


swing by the crib.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Apr 14 2009, 10:52 PM~13580605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 14 2009, 11:05 PM~13579474
> *no gas
> *


 :angry: man you live down the street from the park, i would give you money for gas or even pick you up, but if you don't say nothing how are we supposed to know. :uh:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

trampia had this

WHEN: SUNDAY MAY 10TH 2009
WHERE: RICHARD MOYA PARK
TIME: 12PM-5PM

MUSIC FOR LUIS! 

FREE BENEFIT CONCERT AND CAR SHOW BLOW OUT!

MORE INFO TO COME...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up fam.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512+Apr 16 2009, 01:15 PM~13595766-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*WHAT UP ERNIE.....
POST SOME PICS OF THAT GLASSHOUSE !! *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Apr 16 2009, 09:20 PM~13599668
> *trampia had this
> 
> WHEN: SUNDAY MAY 10TH 2009
> ...


Luis is the kid that got hit by a car while promoting his Del Valle HS show (in case you didn't know). :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what up darkness


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 16 2009, 07:39 PM~13599902
> *Luis is the kid that got hit by a car while promoting his Del Valle HS show (in case you didn't know). :biggrin:
> *


*HOWS HE DOING ??*


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0W1G8EbMp8
another hail storm :tears: :tears:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Apr 16 2009, 09:45 PM~13600791
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0W1G8EbMp8\
> another hail storm  :tears:  :tears:
> *


wouldn't pull up...


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Apr 16 2009, 08:45 PM~13600791
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0W1G8EbMp8
> another hail storm  :tears:  :tears:
> *


TRY THIS 1


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Apr 16 2009, 10:12 PM~13601241
> *TRY THIS 1
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Apr 16 2009, 10:12 PM~13601241
> *TRY THIS 1
> *


hey did you get rob's pm....is all you stuff ok???


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

to the top


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

yall ready for some raspas and funnel cake? :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 17 2009, 12:23 PM~13606309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats an old pic


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 17 2009, 11:30 AM~13606373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*YOU GONNA SELL FRUIT CUPS WITH CHILI POWDER ?? *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Foe Sale 15 in. Pro Box*speaker box* asking $100. Box Only!!!


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Did your car get dirty with all of the rain lately? Let Unified clean it up for you!!

You know you're coming down for Fiesta anyway!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 17 2009, 01:15 PM~13606253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a nice cutty right there!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 17 2009, 11:10 PM~13611366
> *Thats a nice cutty right there!
> *


Yeah it *was*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I'll be out there cruisin after our meeting. See ya on Congress :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 17 2009, 11:10 PM~13611366
> *Thats a nice cutty right there!
> *


i heard the owner of that cutty is suppose to be gettin a fleetwood soon :cheesy:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 18 2009, 05:22 PM~13616934
> *i heard the owner of that cutty is suppose to be gettin a fleetwood soon  :cheesy:
> *


i heard he was black


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Apr 19 2009, 12:12 AM~13619073
> *i heard he was black
> *


I heard him and the *cutlass got sold* into slavery :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 19 2009, 12:07 PM~13621475
> *I heard him and the cutlass got sold into slavery :0
> *


i heard he was swangin in the ice cream van at chicano park earlier


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Apr 17 2009, 08:24 PM~13610432
> *YOU GONNA SELL FRUIT CUPS WITH CHILI POWDER ??
> *


thinking about it


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

whats up errbody!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 17 2009, 01:30 PM~13606373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It's about time it only took you 2 years :biggrin: Where is it going to be?


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

At Las Lomas




























































HA!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 20 2009, 08:12 PM~13636699
> *At Las Lomas
> 
> 
> ...


*MIMI GOT A FAT ASS !! I LIKE.......* :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Apr 20 2009, 10:31 PM~13636979
> *MIMI GOT A FAT ASS !! I LIKE.......  :biggrin:
> *



LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

whos all gonna be at the show this Sunday at the Expo? 

and does anyone have a 14" rim good for a spare that they wanna sale? i have 14X6's but shit even a 14X7 will work. with or without tire


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 20 2009, 10:12 PM~13636699
> *At Las Lomas
> 
> 
> ...


ey do yall go every thursday? i see some people on myspace be talkin about that place. i might have to hit it up sometime.. might not be able to for about a month or so. theres a car show like every weekend for the next 3-4 weeks so my ass is gonna be broke


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

bump


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 20 2009, 09:17 PM~13637734
> *LOL  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*IM NOT GONNA LIE......* :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 20 2009, 09:12 PM~13636699
> *At Las Lomas
> 
> 
> ...


i know her


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

who in austin installs airbags I have a 99 tahoe


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sancho12000_@Apr 21 2009, 10:50 PM~13650148
> *who in austin installs airbags I have a 99 tahoe
> *


hit up porky...pssst on here....real good work


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

*Look at who I caught roaming the Southside!!! * 










:biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

These cars were SICK!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 20 2009, 04:26 PM~13633213
> *It's about time it only took you 2 years  :biggrin:  Where is it  going to be?
> *



its going to be at the same spot at Parmer and Metric, im trying to get it in at the cinco de mayo show at fiesta gardens coming up


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 22 2009, 04:19 AM~13652409
> *hit up porky...pssst on here....real good work
> *



x2


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 22 2009, 06:25 AM~13652676
> *Look at who I caught roaming the Southside!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Paparazzzi?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 08:13 AM~13653154
> *Paparazzzi?
> *


thats his new name :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 22 2009, 07:59 AM~13652788
> *its going to be at the same spot at Parmer and Metric, im trying to get it in at the cinco de mayo show at fiesta gardens coming up
> *


when is that?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 22 2009, 09:34 AM~13653844
> *when is that?
> *


May 1, 2, 3 (car show and festival)


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 09:13 AM~13653154
> *Paparazzzi?
> *



You know it!


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 22 2009, 07:25 AM~13652676
> *Look at who I caught roaming the Southside!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Lol,Was at Soco checking out all the rides


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 22 2009, 07:59 AM~13652788
> *its going to be at the same spot at Parmer and Metric, im trying to get it in at the cinco de mayo show at fiesta gardens coming up
> *


Is it ther now on parmer and metric,shit its hott already,Ill swing by :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Apr 22 2009, 04:10 PM~13657307
> *Is it ther now on parmer and metric,shit its hott already,Ill swing by :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512+Apr 22 2009, 03:10 PM~13657307-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not yet...shootin for May 1st or that weekend


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 23 2009, 07:50 AM~13664777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Well done!


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

TTFT


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 23 2009, 08:50 AM~13664777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Apr 22 2009, 10:34 AM~13653844-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The carshow is May 2nd only.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 23 2009, 10:44 PM~13673372
> *The carshow is May 2nd only.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Apr 23 2009, 04:26 PM~13669291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


No Deal!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

few pictures i took lastnight


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

THERE WAS A YOUNG KID THATS 17 YEARS OLD AND WAS ORGANIZING A CARSHOW A COUPLE WEEKS AGO. THE CARSHOW WAS A PROJECT HE HAD TO DO IN ORDER TO GRADUATE HIGH SCHOOL. TWO DAYS BEFORE THE CARSHOW HE WAS PUTING UP POSTERS FOR THE CARSHOW WHEN HE WAS HIT BY A CAR. THE CARSHOW ENDED UP BEING A BENEFIT FOR HIM. THE MONEY RAISED WAS GONNA ORIGINALY GO TO SAFEPLACE, A WOMENS SHELTER FOR ABUSED WOMEN AND FAMILIES. HE IS STILL IN THE HOSPITAL AND HIS MEDICAL BILLS ARE GETTING LARGER. THE ROLLERZ FAMILY WANTS TO DO A COLLECTION FOR HIS FAMILY. I WILL BE POSTED UP ON CONGRESS BETWEEN 8-10 ON SATURDAY 04/25/09 AT FRANS HAMBURGERS IF ANYONE WANTS TO STOP BY AND DONATE. ALL MONEY RAISED WILL GO TO LOUIS AND HIS FAMILY!! I WILL ALSO BE TAKING UP A COLLECTION SUNDAY 04/26/09 AT THE WEGO CARSHOW AT THE EXPO CENTER. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CALL ME TINO @512-294-9286 OR 512-698-4102. THANKS FOR EVERYONES HELP AND PLEASE KEEP LOUIS AND HIS FAMILY IN YOUR PRAYERS!!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Apr 24 2009, 08:26 PM~13682268
> *THERE WAS A YOUNG KID THATS 17 YEARS OLD AND WAS ORGANIZING A CARSHOW A COUPLE WEEKS AGO. THE CARSHOW WAS A PROJECT HE HAD TO DO IN ORDER TO GRADUATE HIGH SCHOOL. TWO DAYS BEFORE THE CARSHOW HE WAS PUTING UP POSTERS FOR THE CARSHOW WHEN HE WAS HIT BY A CAR. THE CARSHOW ENDED UP BEING A BENEFIT FOR HIM. THE MONEY RAISED WAS GONNA ORIGINALY GO TO SAFEPLACE, A WOMENS SHELTER FOR ABUSED WOMEN AND FAMILIES. HE IS STILL IN THE HOSPITAL AND HIS MEDICAL BILLS ARE GETTING LARGER. THE ROLLERZ FAMILY WANTS TO DO A COLLECTION FOR HIS FAMILY. I WILL BE POSTED UP ON CONGRESS BETWEEN 8-10 ON SATURDAY 04/25/09 AT FRANS HAMBURGERS IF ANYONE WANTS TO STOP BY AND DONATE. ALL MONEY RAISED WILL GO TO LOUIS AND HIS FAMILY!! I WILL ALSO BE TAKING UP A COLLECTION SUNDAY 04/26/09 AT THE WEGO CARSHOW AT THE EXPO CENTER. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CALL ME TINO @512-294-9286 OR 512-698-4102. THANKS FOR EVERYONES HELP AND PLEASE KEEP LOUIS AND HIS FAMILY IN YOUR PRAYERS!!
> *


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

who's all showing tomorrow at the expo? its raining out here right now  hope its not raining tomorrow


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

I will be there as a spectator


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

There is a fundraiser car wash/bake sale being held until 2pm today at TA Brown Elementary school. It is located between I-35/183 & N Lamar. The fundraiser if for a friend whose parents house caught on fire and as a result his mother died in the fire. If you have time, please come out and get your car washed.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Shop is closed today. Please everyone stay away. I have a deadline that has to be met TODAY.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 25 2009, 10:55 AM~13685859
> *Shop is closed today.  Please everyone stay away.  I have a deadline that has to be met TODAY.
> *


my bad i didnt mean to stay outside with my hand on the horn for 30mins streight.. i thought i seen someone pokin through the window  thought maybe you thought i was jehovah witness or something 

i need to get one of them horns like what Gary has on his truck


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Apr 24 2009, 08:18 PM~13682193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Mz Exo .. my favorite stripper at the Pink Monkey.. i think i pay her rent just bout everytime i go there :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

IS the WEGO show free to check out tomarrow


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jtap20_@Apr 25 2009, 02:40 PM~13687083
> *IS the WEGO show free to check out tomarrow
> *


yezzir its free to the public .. and its part of the cinco de mayo festival too so theres gonna be other things goin on out there too.. i got my boots and taco hat ready  



Alex let me know if yall takin a cooler out there so i can bring a case of bottled water and some other drinks k? :thumbsup: its hot den a bitch outside today so i know its gonna be like that tomorrow too.


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jtap20_@Apr 25 2009, 03:40 PM~13687083
> *IS the WEGO show free to check out tomarrow
> *


yes sir


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 25 2009, 03:31 PM~13687349
> *yezzir its free to the public .. and its part of the cinco de mayo festival too so theres gonna be other things goin on out there too.. i got my boots and taco hat ready
> Alex let me know if yall takin a cooler out there so i can bring a case of bottled water and some other drinks k?  :thumbsup: its hot den a bitch outside today so i know its gonna be like that tomorrow too.
> *


cooler and pit will be out there.....


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:tears: :banghead: :nosad: step one  :420: :420: :420: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: step closer c u alex have a coffe back to work call call me


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

ALMOST READY 4 CLEAR MIGHT RUN LATE HAVE ALL OF THE STUFF


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 25 2009, 09:52 PM~13689594
> *cooler and pit will be out there.....
> *


  been up since 5 gettin ready. ill be sure and hit up the store on my way up there. was gonna have sic pinstripe the lincoln at the show but he sayin he's not gonna make it now  ill see you guys in a couple of hours. good luck to everyone showing today


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

OK GOOD NIGHT DONE


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 26 2009, 05:12 AM~13691853
> *  been up since 5 gettin ready. ill be sure and hit up the store on my way up there. was gonna have sic pinstripe the lincoln at the show but he sayin he's not gonna make it now   ill see you guys in a couple of hours. good luck to everyone showing today
> *


 :wave: SHOPS OPEN AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

good turn out *Knights*....congrats to every one... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Apr 26 2009, 07:46 PM~13696194
> *et.com/albums/tt326/bigrphotos/DSC03919.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> ...



I saw you rick, working your magic. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

so how did everything go


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

dammit its already after 1:30 in the morning and i just now got home from Austin :biggrin: chilled at the park till laws shut it down, ate some taco cabana.. then chilled wit my girl and came home. i guess you could say .. Today was a good day  

congradulations to everyone who placed at the show. first time i seen pinkys ride in person and its sick :thumbsup: pics are nothing compared to how it looks in person. clean azz ride bro.. 

so did anyone else have problems with kids and grown ass taco hat wearing muthafuckaz all leaning on your ride? :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 27 2009, 01:54 AM~13699633
> *dammit its already after 1:30 in the morning and i just now got home from Austin  :biggrin:  chilled at the park till laws shut it down, ate some taco cabana.. then chilled wit my girl and came home. i guess you could say .. Today was a good day
> 
> congradulations to everyone who placed at the show.  first time i seen pinkys ride in person and its sick  :thumbsup:  pics are nothing compared to how it looks in person. clean azz ride bro..
> ...


Mother Nature Pissed me off a bit, couldnt really enjoy the show til half way thur the day. To my members thanks for tryin to help out.


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 26 2009, 11:54 PM~13699633
> *dammit its already after 1:30 in the morning and i just now got home from Austin  :biggrin:  chilled at the park till laws shut it down, ate some taco cabana.. then chilled wit my girl and came home. i guess you could say .. Today was a good day
> 
> congradulations to everyone who placed at the show.  first time i seen pinkys ride in person and its sick  :thumbsup:  pics are nothing compared to how it looks in person. clean azz ride bro..
> ...


Yup. During the award cermony I seen about 20 mofo's touch my ride. One little fucker reached in and pulled down my rear visor to see if it was a screen. Then he went to go touch the hydros.....I was hoping he'd catch 72 volts.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Apr 27 2009, 07:30 AM~13700688
> *Yup. During the award cermony I seen about 20 mofo's touch my ride.  One little fucker reached in and pulled down my rear visor to see if it was a screen.  Then he went to go touch the hydros.....I was hoping he'd catch 72 volts.
> *


I guess every one was having that problem.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect+Apr 27 2009, 07:30 AM~13700688-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


repost in the shows and events topic that way maybe wego will adress the problem with these free entry shows or maybe make 2 signs for each entraint in both english and spanish that state do not touch unless u can buy it...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 27 2009, 08:51 AM~13701097
> *repost in the shows and events topic that way maybe wego will adress the problem with these free entry shows or maybe make 2 signs for each entraint in both english and spanish that state do not touch unless u can buy it...
> *


good idea.. some of them were even sittin inside of the cars just to take pics. the 16th of September show is gonna be the same way just watch.. atleast i think they're having another one then.. gotta check the schedule. last year's Sept show was the same. next show iam just gonna take my 2 pit bulls and chain em up by the car. that should keep people away but i might not get judged either lol


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 27 2009, 09:07 AM~13701188
> *good idea.. some of them were even sittin inside of the cars just to take pics. the 16th of September show is gonna be the same way just watch.. atleast i think they're having another one then.. gotta check the schedule. last year's Sept show was the same. next show iam just gonna take my 2 pit bulls and chain em up by the car. that should keep people away but i might not get judged either lol
> *


last year we delt w/ it and this show was the same so now it time for wego to take notice and help the people that help them make the shows possible...hell we follow the tour to al most every city


----------



## Latin Society ATX (Sep 26, 2007)

What up ATX, good show and great cars out their, heres
a few pics:


----------



## Latin Society ATX (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Latin Society ATX (Sep 26, 2007)

.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

WAY TO GO KNIGHTS
12 Entries and 10 Winns


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

My pics from the show yesterday....



Wego Show in Austin, TX 4/26/09


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 27 2009, 02:34 PM~13704056
> *My pics from the show yesterday....
> Wego Show in Austin, TX  4/26/09
> *


Nice pics Flaco


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Beside the wind, I give the show thumbs up


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 27 2009, 02:43 PM~13704804
> *Beside the wind, I give the show thumbs up
> 
> 
> ...


the wind had a couple of victims


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Can you believe this :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 27 2009, 04:34 PM~13706081
> *Can you believe this  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


who's that? thats wild


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Sup everyone,If anyone is looking for a ps3,I have one for $400 I bought it new at bestbuyfor 449.98 on 40/10/09 also comes extened warrany and resident-evil pm me


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 27 2009, 06:37 PM~13706702
> *who's that? thats wild
> *


My wife. She got it after the show.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Damn server :angry:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 27 2009, 03:34 PM~13706081
> *Can you believe this  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats badd ass


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 27 2009, 09:36 PM~13708921
> *My wife. She got it after the show.
> *


Thats y u were smiling when yall was leaving the house so fast! :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 27 2009, 08:36 PM~13708921
> *My wife. She got it after the show.
> *


they got down on it :thumbsup: 

is there a carshow this Saturday at chicano park thats gonna be part of that festival this weekend? i been hearing that from a few people. they also got that LULAC show in Jarrell at the flea market again on Saturday too. but if theres 1 at the park i think i rather hit that 1 up.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 27 2009, 04:34 PM~13706081
> *Can you believe this  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 THATS BADASS :thumbsup:


----------



## Latroca (Mar 23, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 28 2009, 07:55 AM~13713182
> *they got down on it  :thumbsup:
> 
> is there a carshow this Saturday at chicano park thats gonna be part of that festival this weekend? i been hearing that from a few people.  they also got that LULAC show in Jarrell at the flea market again on Saturday too.  but if theres 1 at the park i think i rather hit that 1 up.
> *


Yes. The show at chicano park is on Saturday. Setup from 9a.m.-12p.m.
The show is from 12p.m.-5p.m. Registration is $30 for vehicles and $20 for bicycles. You get 2 passes per entry.
CLASSES: Original Car -- Full-Size Truck
Lowrider -- Street/Hot Rod
Unique -- Mini-Truck
Lowrider Bike -- Euro
SUV -- Luxury
Note:Classes will be combined if not enough entries in each class. No ice chests allowed.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2009, 11:27 AM~13715403
> *Yes. The show at chicano park is on Saturday. Setup from 9a.m.-12p.m.
> The show is from 12p.m.-5p.m. Registration is $30 for vehicles and $20 for bicycles. You get 2 passes per entry.
> CLASSES: Original Car                  Full-Size Truck
> ...


really i talked to paul and he told me it was cool.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Apr 28 2009, 12:29 PM~13715418
> *really i talked to paul and he told me it was cool.
> *


I'm just going with whats on the registration form that Paul gave us. I guess if no one sees it.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2009, 11:35 AM~13715472
> *I'm just going with whats on the registration form that Paul gave us. I guess if no one sees it.
> *



tru... what they dont see cant hurt


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2009, 11:27 AM~13715403
> *Yes. The show at chicano park is on Saturday. Setup from 9a.m.-12p.m.
> The show is from 12p.m.-5p.m. Registration is $30 for vehicles and $20 for bicycles. You get 2 passes per entry.
> CLASSES: Original Car --                Full-Size Truck
> ...


What's unique?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

is the chicano park show a good one? how bout the one in Jarrell?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

very nice


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 28 2009, 11:39 AM~13715514
> *What's unique?
> *


Rob is pretty unique.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: lilmikelv, 96_impalass, MiKLO, mac2lac, 73monte



but i dont know who lilmike is :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: MiKLO, lilmikelv, *73monte*

i heard youre coming out in street seen next week


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 28 2009, 11:45 AM~13715573
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: MiKLO, lilmikelv, 73monte
> 
> ...



yes i have seen the pictures them look good


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 28 2009, 11:41 AM~13715535
> *Rob is pretty unique.
> *


 :twak: dumbass :biggrin:


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

A ICE CHEST AT REASONABLE SIZE WILL FINE. DONT BRING AN ICE CHEST THE LENGTH OF A TRUCK BED AND BE LIKE WHAT???? IM THE SAME WAY DONT GET ME WRONG IF IM PAYIN 20/30 BUCKS TO ENTER IM NOT GONNA GO PAY 2.OO FOR A DAMN 12OZ. SODA. SO A ICE CHEST WILL BE FINE((((((NO GLASS BOTTLES OF COARSE))))) AND/OR SELLING.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUB A DUB_@Apr 28 2009, 11:58 AM~13715719
> *A ICE CHEST AT REASONABLE SIZE WILL FINE. DONT BRING AN ICE CHEST THE LENGTH OF A TRUCK BED AND BE LIKE WHAT???? IM THE SAME WAY DONT GET ME WRONG IF IM PAYIN 20/30 BUCKS TO ENTER IM NOT GONNA GO PAY 2.OO FOR A DAMN 12OZ. SODA. SO A ICE CHEST WILL BE FINE((((((NO GLASS BOTTLES OF COARSE))))) AND/OR SELLING.
> *



word


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Apr 28 2009, 11:42 AM~13715542
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: lilmikelv, 96_impalass, MiKLO, mac2lac, 73monte
> but i dont know who lilmike is :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup homie.....nice pics by the way!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 28 2009, 12:04 PM~13715790
> *sup homie.....nice pics by the way!!  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks big dog


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 28 2009, 03:43 PM~13717509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good work Knights!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2009, 03:43 PM~13718142
> *Good work Knights!
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

For Sale $200 with speakers. Nothing wrong with them. They just don't fit where I want to put them.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

..


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2009, 02:43 PM~13718142
> *Good work Knights!
> *


according to the charts..im a knight :roflmao:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2009, 04:20 PM~13718514
> *For Sale $200 with speakers. Nothing wrong with them. They just don't fit where I want to put them.
> 
> 
> ...


150 and we cool on the adapters for da van. :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 28 2009, 02:43 PM~13717509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i forgot to put the council on my form :banghead: 
dunno bout Oklahome but hopefully ill be seeing yall in Abilene.. if yall coming up north on 35 to Temple and taking highway 36 to Abilene let me know. iam sure theres a shorter way for Austin though i just havent looked at the map yet. let me check that out right now. 

i'll more then likely will see yall at the show at chicano park. ill know for sure on Friday what iam gonna do. Waco has a really nice show on the same day too.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 28 2009, 06:26 PM~13719913
> *i forgot to put the council on my form  :banghead:
> dunno bout Oklahome but hopefully ill be seeing yall in Abilene.. if yall coming up north on 35 to Temple and taking highway 36 to Abilene let me know. iam sure theres a shorter way for Austin though i just havent looked at the map yet. let me check that out right now.
> 
> ...



It dont matter, you got included in the council... :biggrin: ... we will have a meeting soon, sorry, its just ive been real busy with the tour...if anyone wanna step up and help me out, get with me...I wanna take this more to another level, just not able to do it by myself....hit me up....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2009, 05:20 PM~13718514
> *For Sale $200 with speakers. Nothing wrong with them. They just don't fit where I want to put them.
> 
> 
> ...



*SOLD*
Thank you Lil


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2009, 09:36 PM~13722547
> *SOLD
> Thank you Lil
> *


nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo jk


TTT 4 my ATX homies


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 27 2009, 02:28 PM~13704646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dime Bag is that you?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## 72Rivi (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latroca_@Apr 28 2009, 11:31 AM~13714795
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for posting this brother, I remember doing this a long time ago for Victor. You still got this Vic? 

If anyone out there is interested in getting any glass or mirror etched, drop me a message.

-Rigo


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Latin Society ATX (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72Rivi_@Apr 29 2009, 03:57 PM~13731462
> *Thanks for posting this brother, I remember doing this a long time ago for Victor.  You still got this Vic?
> 
> If anyone out there is interested in getting any glass or mirror etched, drop me a message.
> ...



yeap still have it, had it displayed in mycadi trunk with they hydros.
might need more mirrors done in the future


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

hey alex I sent you a message on myspace check it and get back to me!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 30 2009, 06:16 PM~13746344
> *hey alex I sent you a message on myspace check it and get back to me!
> *


I don't have it anymore, but I have my old blue carpet if you want to use that.






Also to Rick Trevino thanks for coming by and dropping off those magazines.


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

sup pablo...you gunna be at the show on saturday?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Apr 30 2009, 11:11 PM~13750677
> *sup pablo...you gunna be at the show on saturday?
> *


dont know yet, trying to finish some things on the lincoln. If they aint done then I might show in the truck.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 30 2009, 09:29 PM~13749089
> *I don't have it anymore, but I have my old blue carpet if you want to use that.
> Also to Rick Trevino thanks for coming by and dropping off those magazines.
> *



no problem


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 30 2009, 09:29 PM~13749089
> *I don't have it anymore, but I have my old blue carpet if you want to use that.
> Also to Rick Trevino thanks for coming by and dropping off those porn magazines.
> *


can i get a couple? :cheesy: 

hey does anyone know how much is the entry fee tomorrow at the park? who's all showing? iam really thinkin bout hittin that 1 up. it sux that all theses shows are on the same day. but i always have a good time in Austin so more then likely ill be there. i'll know by tonight after work. trying to find out if anyone from down here "temple/belton" wants to go too. anyone cruising tomorrow night if the weather is good?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Apr 28 2009, 12:27 PM~13715403-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

were can i get a copy of that magazine at


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jtap20_@May 1 2009, 12:14 PM~13755232
> *were can i get a copy of that magazine at
> *



custom sounds


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 3 2009, 10:14 AM~13770128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whos ride is that?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 3 2009, 01:17 PM~13770779
> *whos ride is that?
> *


It belongs to Israel from SideShow.


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

congrats on the win this past weekend alex :thumbsup: ....which i still dont understand why in the hell they put u in lowrider mild..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 4 2009, 09:26 AM~13777515
> *congrats on the win this past weekend alex :thumbsup: ....which i still dont understand why in the hell they put u in lowrider mild..
> *


They only had 2 classes street and mild. What I can't believe is that you didn't place.


----------



## 72Rivi (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm trying to spread the word on this show for Tony. It's his first Annual, so let's see if we can make it a successful one.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=474636

*Event: 1st Annual - Living La Vida Loca Car Show/Benefit & Concert
(benefiting the boys & girls club of East Austin)
Location: 1504 East 6th Street at the ATX Sports Bar
When: Sunday - May 24, 2009
Time:  5:00 p.m. - 8 p.m. (time may be subject to change)

*This event is free to the public, no fee to view the rides

Classifications:  Best Car Hoping, Best Classic, & Best Custom (1st, 2nd, & 3rd places)
Entry Fee: $15.00 per car

Lowrider Bikes: Best Custom Bike (1st, 2nd, & 3rd places)
Entry Fee: $5.00 per bike

Benefit Plates:  $5.00 (plate includes enchiladas, rice, & beans)

Concert time:  9:00 p.m. - 1:00 a.m.
Performances by: Dope House Records, Trampia, and more 

Additional parking for the car show is available at the Nuevo Leon Restaurant across the street. This is For more info you can contact Tony "El Pachuco" at (512) 712-3074.*


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 4 2009, 12:44 PM~13779771
> *They only had 2 classes street and mild. What I can't believe is that you didn't place.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

what did the throphies look like at the show? i went to the 1 in Jarrell "ran into unique and knightsgirl out there" thropies were nice but it was kinda bunk out there. got a 1st place buttttttttt there was no one else in my class so its basically like i paid 25bucks for a throphy but oh well. nothing i can actually put on the shelf and brag about but it'll go good with the collection i guess. just kinda feels dumb when they announce "next is lowrider luxury and we had only one entry" lol i guess i should've went to chicano park and showed em how its done  jk jk 

about my myspace.. i think someone cracked into my account and deleted that hoe :angry: :angry: :angry: so i had to make a new page and gotta add everyone all over again.. had some nice pics on there since 06-07 and lost everything.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72Rivi_@May 4 2009, 12:54 PM~13779861
> *I'm trying to spread the word on this show for Tony.  It's his first Annual, so let's see if we can make it a successful one.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=474636
> ...


i wish every show had entry fees like that.. that would be nice. might have to check it out  doubt ill make it to Oklahoma i believe its the same weekend "not sure" but iam aiming for Abilene the next weekend after that


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 30 2009, 09:29 PM~13749089
> *I don't have it anymore, but I have my old blue carpet if you want to use that.
> Also to Rick Trevino thanks for coming by and dropping off those magazines.
> *


How much will you take to let me have it alex? and is there any word on the plaque?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey alex this the statue i found....


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 4 2009, 11:44 AM~13779771
> *They only had 2 classes street and mild. What I can't believe is that you didn't place.
> *


yea, and yea i know...im jus pissed cuz i waisted 20$ :angry: ...  :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Just got some great news... a lil late :twak: Thanks Benny

On Thurs. april 30th 09. Benny And his wife Trish Gave birth to a beautiful baby girl. after a 18 hr labor a healthy 6lb 4oz 18" long Man tamer was born...Congrats to Benny(ATXSS) and Trish(who did all the work)...and we all hope she looks like her mom! :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 5 2009, 02:29 PM~13792455
> *Just got some great news... a lil late :twak: Thanks Benny
> 
> On Thurs. april 30th 09. Benny And his wife Trish Gave birth to a beautiful baby girl. after a 18 hr labor a healthy 6lb 4oz 18" long Man tamer was born...Congrats to Benny(ATXSS) and Trish(who did all the work)...and we all hope she looks like her mom!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: congrats Benny and TRISH! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 4 2009, 07:01 PM~13783188
> *How much will you take to let me have it alex? and is there any word on the plaque?
> *


You can have the carpet, and the plaque is not for sale.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 5 2009, 02:29 PM~13792455
> *Just got some great news... a lil late :twak: Thanks Benny
> 
> On Thurs. april 30th 09. Benny And his wife Trish Gave birth to a beautiful baby girl. after a 18 hr labor a healthy 6lb 4oz 18" long Man tamer was born...Congrats to Benny(ATXSS) and Trish(who did all the work)...and we all hope she looks like her mom!  :biggrin:
> *


Congratulations Benny and Trish! Let us know when you set a date for the babyshower. I know it's a little late but all those diapers and baby wipes will come in handy. 18hrs. omg hno:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 5 2009, 01:29 PM~13792455
> *Just got some great news... a lil late :twak: Thanks Benny
> 
> On Thurs. april 30th 09. Benny And his wife Trish Gave birth to a beautiful baby girl. after a 18 hr labor a healthy 6lb 4oz 18" long Man tamer was born...Congrats to Benny(ATXSS) and Trish(who did all the work)...and we all hope she looks like her mom!  :biggrin:
> *


congradulations Bennyyyyyy .. hope the whole family is doing well.. just in time for mothers day  :cheesy:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 5 2009, 02:29 PM~13792455
> *Just got some great news... a lil late :twak: Thanks Benny
> 
> On Thurs. april 30th 09. Benny And his wife Trish Gave birth to a beautiful baby girl. after a 18 hr labor a healthy 6lb 4oz 18" long Man tamer was born...Congrats to Benny(ATXSS) and Trish(who did all the work)...and we all hope she looks like her mom!  :biggrin:
> *


congrats on the new edition to you and your wife homie


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

ATX, Happy 5 de MAYO!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Jacob's 300


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: miggy254, texastrike, *ATXSS*

Benny sup bro? hows the baby? if you need anything let us know homie..


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

whats going on my brothers ? Hey sorry I had'nt posted sooner but man they don't lie when they say its a change of life but in a good way.. any ways... Its my privilage to introduce to you my daughter Estella Giselle 
to yall ... thanks for all the love .... see yall soon...


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 5 2009, 10:16 PM~13798346
> *whats going on my brothers ?  Hey sorry I had'nt posted sooner but man they don't lie when they say its a change of life but in a good way..  any ways...  Its my privilage to introduce to you my daughter Estella Giselle
> to yall ...  thanks for all the love .... see yall soon...
> 
> ...



Bust out the pink cigars and crown big dawg. Congrats


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i want a cigar :thumbsup:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

My church, Templo Armonia Christiana is having a plate sale to help with our 26th anniversary coming up in June. Any help would be appreciated.

$6.00 donation will get you a BBQ chicken and sausage plate with rice, beans, potato salad, and jalapeno.

Plate sale is May 16, 2009 between the hours of 11:00 am and 2:00 pm. Church is located at 3402 Monterey and 19th street in San Antonio, TX.

Feel free to contact me through pm here if you are interested.

Thank you, 
John Cantellop


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 5 2009, 11:16 PM~13798346
> *whats going on my brothers ?  Hey sorry I had'nt posted sooner but man they don't lie when they say its a change of life but in a good way..  any ways...  Its my privilage to introduce to you my daughter Estella Giselle
> to yall ...  thanks for all the love .... see yall soon...
> 
> ...


Congratulations, man. I have a 4 month old myself.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Doom_@Apr 30 2009, 06:43 AM~13739964
> *It is a indoor show but when it's full some will be outside.
> 
> The move in will be from 6pm to midnight on Saturday the 23rd and from 6am the 10am the day of the show.
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 5 2009, 10:16 PM~13798346
> *whats going on my brothers ?  Hey sorry I had'nt posted sooner but man they don't lie when they say its a change of life but in a good way..  any ways...  Its my privilage to introduce to you my daughter Estella Giselle
> to yall ...  thanks for all the love .... see yall soon...
> 
> ...


congrats Benny


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

who is going to ok? i have a few pre reg forms.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 6 2009, 09:16 AM~13801559
> *who is going to ok? i have a few pre reg forms.
> *



we need 2 bro...we're not going but the bikes are :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 6 2009, 09:47 AM~13801913
> *we need 2 bro...we're not going but the bikes are :biggrin:
> *



ok i will drop them off at alex house


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 5 2009, 09:16 PM~13798346
> *whats going on my brothers ?  Hey sorry I had'nt posted sooner but man they don't lie when they say its a change of life but in a good way..  any ways...  Its my privilage to introduce to you my daughter Estella Giselle
> to yall ...  thanks for all the love .... see yall soon...
> 
> ...



Congrats Benny to you and your wife....


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 5 2009, 10:16 PM~13798346
> *whats going on my brothers ?  Hey sorry I had'nt posted sooner but man they don't lie when they say its a change of life but in a good way..  any ways...  Its my privilage to introduce to you my daughter Estella Giselle
> to yall ...  thanks for all the love .... see yall soon...
> 
> ...


Congrats Homie to you and yours


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

free kfc chicken
print coupon at unthinkfc.com


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@May 6 2009, 12:14 PM~13803633
> *free kfc chicken
> print coupon at unthinkfc.com
> *


hungry? :uh:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 5 2009, 08:40 PM~13796986
> *You can have the carpet, and the plaque is not for sale.
> *


ok coo... ill picl it up some time soon from your house! thankx!
AND i JUST WANTED TO KNOW IF WE COULD USE IT TO GET OUR 
PLAQUES MADE THE SAME... i DONT WANT TO KEEP IT...


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 5 2009, 10:16 PM~13798346
> *whats going on my brothers ?  Hey sorry I had'nt posted sooner but man they don't lie when they say its a change of life but in a good way..  any ways...  Its my privilage to introduce to you my daughter Estella Giselle
> to yall ...  thanks for all the love .... see yall soon...
> 
> ...


CONGRATS HOMIE!!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 6 2009, 10:16 AM~13801559
> *who is going to ok? i have a few pre reg forms.
> *


stop by my house too!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@May 6 2009, 12:14 PM~13803633
> *free kfc chicken
> print coupon at unthinkfc.com
> *


print me two of em :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 6 2009, 06:30 PM~13806939
> *print me two of em  :thumbsup:
> *



printed several, good chicken, KFCs jamm packed.


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 5 2009, 10:03 PM~13798187
> *Jacob's 300
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work big homie


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ok who will i be Cing in ok


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@May 7 2009, 04:32 PM~13818303
> *ok who will i be Cing in ok
> *


alot of indians


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@May 7 2009, 08:15 AM~13813272
> *Nice work big homie
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 7 2009, 10:10 PM~13821666
> *ttt
> *


just picked up the new issue of streetseen... i see you Alex  

got last years Latin Rollerz show at Antonios in it too..


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

bump^^^^


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 8 2009, 12:15 AM~13822604
> *just picked up the new issue of streetseen...  i see you Alex
> 
> got last years Latin Rollerz show at Antonios in it too..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@May 7 2009, 08:15 AM~13813272
> *Nice work big homie
> *


x2 .. you gettin down on that pinstriping bro


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 8 2009, 05:33 PM~13830242
> *x2 .. you gettin down on that pinstriping bro
> *


thanks again


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:420: need to sleep...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

This is what happens after a 2 cases of Bud Light.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

A Mother is one who can take the places of all others….. 
But whose place no one else can take…………………..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 10 2009, 09:32 AM~13842434
> *This is what happens after a 2 cases of Bud Light.
> 
> 
> ...


drunk striping :0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 9 2009, 11:47 AM~13836036
> *:420:  need to sleep...
> *


Welcome to fatherhood.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

whos going to Antonios this Saturday? atleast i think its this Saturday  

Austin had a couple of clubs reppin at the Suenos Vajos show in Waco this past Saturday..


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

shit ima try and be there it depends...


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

any car shows coming up ? 
:dunno:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 11 2009, 09:28 PM~13857635
> *whos going to Antonios this Saturday? atleast i think its this Saturday
> 
> Austin had a couple of clubs reppin at the Suenos Vajos show in Waco this past Saturday..
> *


theres a show this weekend there??? damn i just live across the street from there on saint johns... so if there is one ima be there! i know that the guy that owns the bike shop on east 1st st. is wanting some bikes at his shop for a lil bike show and shine this sat.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@May 12 2009, 12:19 AM~13859581
> *theres a show this weekend there??? damn i just live across the street from there on saint johns... so if there is one ima be there! i know that the guy that owns the bike shop on east 1st st. is wanting some bikes at his shop for a lil bike show and shine this sat.
> *


i believe so.. check with Chucky cuz he the one throwin it. he had just told me he wanted to get a lowrider get together at Antonios from 5pm-9pm and i believe he said on the 16th. he said he's been tryin to do it for the past 2 weeks but other shit keeps coming up so he kept having to reschedule it. i think its 20bucks and he said he'll be handing out throphies. if its this Saturday I should be there too. Chucky was out at the carshow this past Saturday in Waco and he was telling me something bout it.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

hey rick
pm me about oklahoma if your going please


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 12 2009, 07:58 AM~13860862
> *i believe so.. check with Chucky cuz he the one throwin it. he had just told me he wanted to get a lowrider get together at Antonios from 5pm-9pm and i believe he said on the 16th. he said he's been tryin to do it for the past 2 weeks but other shit keeps coming up so he kept having to reschedule it.  i think its 20bucks and he said he'll be handing out throphies. if its this Saturday I should be there too. Chucky was out at the carshow this past Saturday in Waco and he was telling me something bout it.
> *


I might hit it up if I finish striping early.


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

yeah chucky hit me up and he just said it was a lowrider only "gathering" didnt say nothing bout 20 bucks or trophies..i guess we'll see.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 12 2009, 10:35 AM~13862208
> *I might hit it up if I finish striping early.
> *


that would be cool i still havent had the chance to see your ride in person... finally got to see pinky's at the Austin Wego show a couple of weeks back :thumbsup: 

maybe we can all take a cruise afterwards or just post up somewhere and chill


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 12 2009, 07:58 AM~13860862
> *i believe so.. check with Chucky cuz he the one throwin it. he had just told me he wanted to get a lowrider get together at Antonios from 5pm-9pm and i believe he said on the 16th. he said he's been tryin to do it for the past 2 weeks but other shit keeps coming up so he kept having to reschedule it.  i think its 20bucks and he said he'll be handing out throphies. if its this Saturday I should be there too. Chucky was out at the carshow this past Saturday in Waco and he was telling me something bout it.
> *



the same day trampia is haveing a release party at antonios


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 12 2009, 10:44 AM~13861739
> *hey rick
> pm me about oklahoma if your going please
> *


The rooms for Oklahoma have been reserved.


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@May 12 2009, 12:36 PM~13864072
> *yeah chucky hit me up and he just said it was a lowrider only "gathering" didnt say nothing bout 20 bucks or trophies..i guess we'll see.
> *




spoke with him TODAY..... and he said lowriders only for now, and $20 to enter with trophies? I guess only time will tell!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 10 2009, 11:02 AM~13843034
> *:biggrin:
> *



LAMARK

Cadi bigbody

:biggrin: 
this is the one i called u about


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@May 12 2009, 04:57 PM~13866057
> *spoke with him TODAY..... and he said lowriders only for now, and $20 to enter with trophies? I guess only time will tell!
> *


thats the same thing he told me... weather is suppose to be rainy but then again they been sayin that for the past 2 or 3 weekends and its been sunny and hot.... hope it stays the same this weekend cuz i wanna hit up ATX and cruise downtown.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 12 2009, 04:41 PM~13865830
> *the same day trampia is haveing a release party at antonios
> *


that would be something cool to check out..


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 12 2009, 07:58 AM~13860862
> *i believe so.. check with Chucky cuz he the one throwin it. he had just told me he wanted to get a lowrider get together at Antonios from 5pm-9pm and i believe he said on the 16th. he said he's been tryin to do it for the past 2 weeks but other shit keeps coming up so he kept having to reschedule it.  i think its 20bucks and he said he'll be handing out throphies. if its this Saturday I should be there too. Chucky was out at the carshow this past Saturday in Waco and he was telling me something bout it.
> *


Thankx for the info miggy! :thumbsup: ill make sure and check it out!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 12 2009, 03:47 PM~13865921
> *The rooms for Oklahoma have been reserved.
> *


kool how much and where hope next to a strip club lol


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 12 2009, 04:37 PM~13865799
> *that would be cool i still havent had the chance to see your ride in person... finally got to see pinky's at the Austin Wego show a couple of weeks back  :thumbsup:
> 
> maybe we can all take a cruise afterwards or just post up somewhere and chill
> *



I was there in my little red truck. Pinky and I saw you stroll by. We figured you would stop holla at us but you kept on strollin by.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 12 2009, 11:09 PM~13870036
> *I was there in my little red truck.  Pinky and I  saw you stroll by.  We figured you would stop holla at us but you kept on strollin by.
> *


i was tryin to keep an eye on my car and make sure no mexicans were in it lol jk iam shy in person though 4realz... plus i really dont know what yall look like just the cars. is that red s10 with the murals"spelling?" yours? is that the red truck you talkin bout? next time just holla at me and if i got a confused look on my face just be like mann its me degree from layitlow lol .. whenever i get my car pinstripped you know "miggy254" gotta go somewhere on that muthafucka too :biggrin: we get recognized more by our LIL names rather then our real names


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@May 12 2009, 09:46 PM~13869203
> *kool how much and where hope next to a strip club lol
> *


if not then we always have channels 600-605 on the tv and its only 7.95 a movie...





atleast thats what i heard from Miklo


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 13 2009, 12:45 AM~13870875
> *i was tryin to keep an eye on my car and make sure no mexicans were in it lol jk iam shy in person though 4realz... plus i really dont know what yall look like just the cars. is that red s10 with the murals"spelling?" yours? is that the red truck you talkin bout? next time just holla at me and if i got a confused look on my face just be like mann its me degree from layitlow lol .. whenever i get my car pinstripped you know "miggy254" gotta go somewhere on that muthafucka too  :biggrin: we get recognized more by our LIL names rather then our real names
> *



yeah that be the truck.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 13 2009, 12:47 AM~13870882
> *if not then we always have channels 600-605 on the tv and its only 7.95 a movie...
> atleast thats what i heard from Miklo
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MiKLO, 83's Finest
:h5:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

back to work and I'm hurtin..... :tears: so whats all going down with you's guys ?


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

COME HERE TINO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

just got back from the er


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 13 2009, 01:14 AM~13871048
> *yeah that be the truck.
> *


daymmm it you doin it like that? always gotta love the mini trucks. i remember back in highschool thats all i was into.


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@May 13 2009, 01:45 PM~13875198
> *COME HERE TINO!!!!    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Right click...Save


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

yo rob can you do me a fav. and PM me your phone number? I need to holla at chu about somthings... :biggrin: thankx!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:0 :0


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO+May 14 2009, 07:08 AM~13882912-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:twak:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:scrutinize: :roflmao:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Seen this in another topic looked like a bad ass BBQ last year ?


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

no wonder how he stays so skinny he only eats paper... 








[/quote]


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> no wonder how he stays so skinny he only eats paper...


[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

lamark u see this one yet
http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1170695082.html


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*NOW OPEN*  :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Society ATX (Sep 26, 2007)

still 4 sale ! $600 !

http://austin.craigslist.org/pts/1173261242.html


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Alex you going to Antonios tomorrow? 
anyone else going? 
hope it dont rain


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

due to the weather, Chuckys carshow at Antonios has been cancelled and moved to next Saturday. any questions or concerns please contact Chucky. thank you and have a wonderful day :biggrin: 





i'll probably still cruise downtown and riverside tonight if the weather stays clear now


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 16 2009, 02:41 PM~13906262
> *due to the weather, Chuckys carshow at Antonios has been cancelled and moved to next Saturday.  any questions or concerns please contact Chucky.  thank you and have a wonderful day  :biggrin:
> i'll probably still cruise downtown and riverside tonight if the weather stays clear now
> *



I think next weekend is mean streets at the expo.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 16 2009, 03:20 PM~13906477
> *I think next weekend is mean streets at the expo.
> *


i think its mean streets in San Antonio next weekend and then mean streets at the Expo on the 30th. dunno if they would really be having 2 shows back to back though but its mostly fast n furious cars they dont have much love for low lows and the entry fee is 45bucks. but next weekend is rally on the valley in Waco so ill be at that and then the 30th is the Wego show in Abilene. next weekend is also Wego show in Oklahoma. 

Speaking of Waco.. i went up there last night to ride around and chill and i heard that a member of Knights of Pleasure has moved to Waco :0 ... that true? i think they said his name is Tino in a monte carlo or something like that.


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 17 2009, 11:20 AM~13911384
> *i think its mean streets in San Antonio next weekend and then mean streets at the Expo on the 30th.  dunno if they would really be having 2 shows back to back though but its mostly fast n furious cars they dont have much love for low lows and the entry fee is 45bucks.  but next weekend is rally on the valley in Waco so ill be at that and then the 30th is the Wego show in Abilene.  next weekend is also Wego show in Oklahoma.
> 
> Speaking of Waco.. i went up there last night to ride around and chill and i heard that a member of Knights of Pleasure has moved to Waco  :0  ... that true? i think they said his name is Tino in a monte carlo or something like that.
> *


Yes this is true, he lived in Giddings and relocated to Waco, watch over him for me while your out there.


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

no the 23rd of may is Mean Streets at the travis county expo

and what do you mean no love for lowlows', cmon miggy why you keep sayin that


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@May 17 2009, 10:57 PM~13915970
> *no the 23rd of may is Mean Streets  at the travis county expo
> 
> and what do you mean no love for lowlows', cmon miggy why you keep sayin that
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I never had no trouble or bad experience at a mean streets show.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 73monte, BOSSHAWG
How are yall doing Mr. and Mrs. Dominguez :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 17 2009, 09:44 PM~13915799
> *Yes this is true, he lived in Giddings and relocated to Waco, watch over him for me while your out there.
> *


when i went out there Saturday i didnt see him out there but Beto and them from Passionate Rides said he was out there Friday night chillin. this coming Saturday is rally on the valley in Waco so it should be packed out there.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 17 2009, 10:12 PM~13916118
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 73monte, BOSSHAWG
> How are yall doing Mr. and Mrs. Dominguez :biggrin:
> *


i got to see his lacc in person at the park last night.. nice :thumbsup: then i got to see 7 girls pull up in a convertible and that was nice too :biggrin: then i ran into Lamark and Rick over on riverside


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

damn errbodys up in this bitch!!!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@May 17 2009, 09:57 PM~13915970
> *no the 23rd of may is Mean Streets  at the travis county expo
> 
> and what do you mean no love for lowlows', cmon miggy why you keep sayin that
> *


damn 4realz everywhere i been hearing its on the 30th. i think even chucky thinks its on the 30th too cuz he doin his lil carshow this Saturday in Austin too. i just remember the way judging was last year. people were mad and they kept blaming it on some judge.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 17 2009, 10:10 PM~13916081
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I never had no trouble or bad experience at a mean streets show.
> *


i dont think you have trouble at any show lol.. good luck in Oklahoma City this weekend at the Wego show. i dunno if ill make it to this 1 but ill be at the Abilene show next weekend


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

COME ON KOP LET TAKE OVER OK CITY LETS SHOW THEM WHATS TX IS ALL ABOUT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

K ONDA PABLO ?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Anybody know what the bolt pattern is on a delta 88 like davids :0

24x-- :cheesy:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 19 2009, 09:18 AM~13932084
> *K ONDA PABLO ?
> *


Nada, just waiting for a call to go pick up a check, oh, there it is.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*NOW OPEN*  :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 19 2009, 09:37 AM~13932329
> *
> 
> 
> ...



where u located


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 19 2009, 09:55 AM~13932520
> *where u located
> *


same spot


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

*NOW OPEN... FREE TEXAS GIANT SNOW CONES TO ALL <span style=\'color:blue\'>KNIGHTS MEMBERS* </span> :biggrin:


Damn Miklo thats Big of you.... :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 19 2009, 10:50 AM~13933105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is what i am talkin about


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72Rivi_@May 4 2009, 12:54 PM~13779861
> *I'm trying to spread the word on this show for Tony.  It's his first Annual, so let's see if we can make it a successful one.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=474636
> ...



Well i called tony for more info on the show...he told me the only had room for 2 car clubs at the show :uh: so i quess they want members to go up against each other but he told me he wanted the lowrider community to still come out and support..i thought we might go out and show since anna's bike arn't going to Ok after all but i think chuckys show gets my vote...but who knows


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 19 2009, 10:50 AM~13933105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dis foo is gonna be broke!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 19 2009, 12:28 PM~13934287
> *Dis foo is gonna be broke!
> *



WAS THAT A FAT JOKE :scrutinize: 


















:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 19 2009, 09:56 AM~13932529
> *same spot
> *


X2 Parmer & Metric (across from Ryan's)


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace+May 19 2009, 12:28 PM~13934287-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 19 2009, 11:02 AM~13933238
> *Well i called tony for more info on the show...he told me the only had room for 2 car clubs at the show :uh: so i quess they want members to go up against each other but he told me he wanted the lowrider community to still come out and support..i thought we might go out and show since anna's bike arn't going to Ok after all but i think chuckys show gets my vote...but who knows
> *


well that sucks i was thinkin of checkin that out on Sunday. yea ill be at chuckys show too and then hit up Waco for rally on the valley Saturday. thoses are my plans for right now but 4sure ill be up in Waco.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

bump


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

remember this one ?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@May 18 2009, 06:12 PM~13924035
> *COME ON KOP LET TAKE OVER OK CITY LETS SHOW THEM WHATS TX IS ALL ABOUT
> *


We'll see you there. Don't be late. :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 20 2009, 07:10 PM~13951552
> *We'll see you there. Don't be late. :biggrin:
> *


DONT B PLAYING FIST ROUNDS ON U


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@May 20 2009, 09:37 PM~13952619
> *DONT B PLAYING FIST ROUNDS ON U
> *


u treatin the 1st lap dance


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@May 20 2009, 10:37 PM~13952619
> *DONT B PLAYING FIST ROUNDS ON U
> *


I'm not playing and you drink too much. I can't afford it.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 20 2009, 09:23 PM~13953240
> *I'm not playing and you drink too much. I can't afford it.
> *


WE CAN GO TO THE CASINO AND GET DRUNK :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@May 20 2009, 11:33 PM~13954102
> *WE CAN GO TO THE CASINO AND GET DRUNK :biggrin:
> *


free drinks as long as you keep playing :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 21 2009, 06:46 AM~13955975
> *free drinks as long as you keep playing  :thumbsup:
> *


as long as they think ur playing


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*FREE RASPAS!!! THIS SAT. FROM 1:00p-2:00p (ACROSS FROM RYAN'S ON METRIC & PARMER)*


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@May 21 2009, 08:26 AM~13956184
> *as long as they think ur playing
> *


watch out, if they think you are cheating them, they are going to take you out back and shoot you with a bow and arrow or scalp you.


----------



## Latin Society ATX (Sep 26, 2007)

is this a car show too ??




> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 19 2009, 06:58 PM~13938341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Society ATX_@May 21 2009, 02:29 PM~13959757
> *is this a car show too ??
> *


no


----------



## 72Rivi (Jan 5, 2009)

I just spoke to Tony regarding this Sunday's show at ATX Sports Bar, and he said they have enough room for at least 30 cars to enter. 

Check out his Myspace page at www.myspace.com\TonyJ85


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 21 2009, 11:05 AM~13957600
> *watch out, if they think you are cheating them, they are going to take you out back and shoot you with a bow and arrow or scalp you.
> *


4realz them indians up in OK dont play.. i use to go up there with a homeboy for rooster fights a few years back. wonder if thats still legal up there? and it was nothing but indians up in that place.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Society ATX+May 21 2009, 02:29 PM~13959757-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Miklo's right but if you wanna take your ride out there to post it up you can. i live an hour and half away and ill be there  you know i got love for the ATX i need to just move my ass there already :banghead:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72Rivi_@May 21 2009, 03:16 PM~13960287
> *I just spoke to Tony regarding this Sunday's show at ATX Sports Bar, and he said they have enough room for at least 30 cars to enter.
> 
> Check out his Myspace page at  www.myspace.com\TonyJ85
> *


anyone hittin this up? let me know maybe ill go check it out. iam going to Fuze tomorrow night to see the $1,000 wet tshirt contest with Chingo Bling  anyone hittin that up?


----------



## HOMIEZ56 (Jul 18, 2008)

If anyone needs any custom audio fiberglass work (speaker boxes, kick panels, pop-trunk, etc.)my son has a lil business going and does pretty good work. hes very reasonible on prices. just let me know if anyone wants anything done, thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up family.. just wanted to say thanks to alex and mona for hookin up my trunk.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

did this dash still trying to get the hang of it. I think im gettin there. slowly but surely.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 21 2009, 10:04 PM~13964562
> *whats up family.. just wanted to say thanks to alex and mona for hookin up my trunk.
> *


pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 21 2009, 11:46 PM~13965614
> *did this dash still trying to get the hand of it.  I think im gettin there.  slowly but surely.
> 
> 
> ...



lookin good


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 21 2009, 11:47 PM~13965623
> *pics or it didnt happen  :biggrin:
> *


after the show. hey big dog what do you have goin on tomorro?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 21 2009, 11:48 PM~13965642
> *after the show.  hey big dog what do you have goin on tomorro?
> *


Not sure I might have two cars too stripe tomorrow but thats in the afternoon. Why whats up?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 21 2009, 11:50 PM~13965663
> *Not sure I might have two cars too stripe tomorrow but thats in the afternoon.  Why whats up?
> *


hook me up with some pen stripin on my tank. hey what did you say that will take off the stripin


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 21 2009, 11:57 PM~13965739
> *hook me up with some pen stripin on my tank.  hey what did you say that will take off the stripin
> *


I have some reducer. Alot of elbow grease. Call me IN the morning so I can knock it out first thing. 512-750-5564


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 22 2009, 12:03 AM~13965804
> *I have some reducer.  Alot of elbow grease.  Call me IN the morning so I can knock it out first thing.  512-750-5564
> *


ok


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Today is the day :0
hno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 22 2009, 09:04 AM~13967648
> *Today is the day :0
> hno:
> *


For what?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique27+May 19 2009, 11:02 AM~13933238-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-72Rivi_@May 21 2009, 03:16 PM~13960287
> ...



well thats a lil different than the way he worded it to me.... his wife wanted info on what bike classes to have for the show so i said i would get some info together for tony when he called back...and when he called back he gave me the above info and didnt ask about the bike info so i left it alone....reguardless this is for a good cause so we will take to entries for the show...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Time for free snow cones? :cheesy:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMIEZ56_@May 21 2009, 10:02 PM~13964527
> *If anyone needs any custom audio fiberglass work (speaker boxes, kick panels, pop-trunk, etc.)my son has a lil business going and does pretty good work. hes very reasonible on prices. just let me know if anyone wants anything done, thanks  :thumbsup:
> *


Any pics of his work?


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 21 2009, 11:42 PM~13965573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*FREE RASPAS!!! THIS SAT. FROM 1:00p-2:00p (ACROSS FROM RYAN'S ON METRIC & PARMER)*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 22 2009, 12:51 PM~13970573
> *
> well thats a lil different than the way he worded it to me.... his wife wanted info on what bike classes to have for the show so i said i would get some info together for tony when he called back...and when he called back he gave me the above info and didnt ask about the bike info so i left it alone....reguardless this is for a good cause so we will take to entries for the show...
> *


i think ill prob go post up wit u at the show..  iam not exactly sure where that place is but since its on 6th st it cant be that hard to find


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 21 2009, 10:42 PM~13965573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 22 2009, 06:37 PM~13973451
> *i think ill prob go post up wit u at the show..   iam not exactly sure where that place is but since its on 6th st it cant be that hard to find
> *


hey when you get near just give us a call....903-2554


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Wish me luck homies,trying to install my digital dash this weekend before paying some one to do it.


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Got the fenders an header on now


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

good luck homie you can do it :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

looking good


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@May 23 2009, 04:08 PM~13979564
> *good luck homie you can do it :biggrin:
> *


Thx homie


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@May 23 2009, 11:54 PM~13982032
> *
> 
> 
> ...



they dont know nothin about that. :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

What's up family. We about to hit up the show


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 24 2009, 12:48 AM~13982553
> *they dont know nothin about that.    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

whats up atx west tx is over here in ok with kop chillin just got to da hotel show was good will post pics 2marrow :420: :420:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

heard meanstreets was a bootleg show again and that they were there till pass 11:30 doing the throphy presentation and that it was all fuckedddd up :uh: iam glad i didnt go :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

how was OK???


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

meanstreets was one of the worst shows Ive evr seen in my life!!! No vendors, not any outstanding cars, im glad i got in free or i would have been really pissed...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

no pics big rick :dunno:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@May 25 2009, 02:14 PM~13991553
> *meanstreets was one of the worst shows Ive evr seen in my life!!! No vendors, not any outstanding cars, im glad i got in free or i would have been really pissed...
> *


and people thought i was lieing when i told them about last years show. i didnt go saturday i went to Waco instead but some of the guys frm High Dreams told me yesterday at chicano park that the show suck and throphy presentation took forever lasted till 11:30 and it was all messed up and no one knew who was in what catagory. and everyone was mad at the end of the night.. "just like last year" guess now i can say i told ya so :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 25 2009, 06:38 PM~13993645
> *and people thought i was lieing when i told them about last years show.  i didnt go saturday i went to Waco instead but some of the guys frm High Dreams told me yesterday at chicano park that the show suck and throphy presentation took forever lasted till 11:30 and it was all messed up and no one knew who was in what catagory. and everyone was mad at the end of the night.. "just like last year" guess now i can say i told ya so  :biggrin:
> *



come on miggy dont be talkin about them like that....


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 25 2009, 08:52 AM~13989157
> *how was OK???
> *


All I gotta say is Texas didn't bullshit with them Oklahoma sooner. All the best of show awards came to Texas.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

HEY, Where did you guys go :angry: :biggrin: .... 11 came around, we was walking out, Lando said, hey Knights are already gone  .... We would have caught yall earlier, but we stopped and put gas and grabbed something to eat, then we made a few stops along the way....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 25 2009, 11:35 PM~13997342
> *All I gotta say is Texas didn't bullshit with them Oklahoma sooner. All the best of show awards came to Texas.
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 26 2009, 01:30 PM~14002224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that better be a old pic of altered image because if that was at Ok 



I'll :guns: myself


----------



## -=NV THA 512=- (May 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 22 2009, 12:59 PM~13970672
> *Any pics of his work?
> *



I had pics but I lost the camera that i had them on! :angry: I can do some good work if you are interested. Just let me know!


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 26 2009, 02:30 PM~14002224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The real lights look good


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WHATS UP ATX YALL READY 4 THIS WEEKIN


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@May 26 2009, 10:56 PM~14007999
> *WHATS UP ATX YALL READY 4 THIS WEEKIN
> *


What's up Rocky any word on a trailer yet?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

nope not yet but as soon as i hear something ill call u asap did yall get any rain on the way back home


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Not one drop. How about yall? Did yall make it 2 the bbq on time?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

yea we got there around 430-445 and yea we got a lil rain we were going to stop at lucky star casino but a bad storm was comming


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

A few Oklahoma pics


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@May 26 2009, 11:38 PM~14008669
> *yea we got there around 430-445 and yea we got a lil rain we were going to stop at lucky star casino but a bad storm was comming
> *


That's about the same time we got home and it was hot over here.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

we have rain all week till friday but sat and sun will b sunny


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@May 26 2009, 11:47 PM~14008815
> *we have rain all week till friday but sat and sun will b sunny
> *


What about in Abilene this weekend?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice pictures alex glad yall made it back safe give me a run down on who place from are club


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 26 2009, 09:54 PM~14008955
> *What about in Abilene this weekend?
> *


 :dunno: will find out


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 26 2009, 12:59 AM~13998118
> *HEY, Where did you guys go :angry:  :biggrin: .... 11 came around, we was walking out, Lando said, hey Knights are already gone  .... We would have caught yall earlier, but we stopped and put gas and grabbed something to eat, then we made a few stops along the way....
> *


how was the strip


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@May 27 2009, 08:23 AM~14011877
> *how was the stripclub
> *


 fixed :biggrin: 

i know them guys had to have went to 1 lol see some indian girls dancing on da pole


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@May 27 2009, 12:48 AM~14009736
> *nice pictures alex glad yall made it back safe give me a run down on who place from are club
> *


We took 3 and came home with 3 1st place. (Rick, Lamark, and me)


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

That girl wanted to charge me $10 to take a picture. :angry:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

haha 10 bucks I don't think so if anything I'd say ok but give me $20 for standing on my display...

$10 I better get a lap dance with it... :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 27 2009, 01:03 PM~14014735
> *That girl wanted to charge me $10 to take a picture.  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...



they were going to take some pictures with your car and i jump on it


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 27 2009, 12:50 PM~14014625
> *We took 3 and came home with 3 1st place. (Rick, Lamark, and me)
> *


congradulations  how long was the drive? i wanted to hit up Abilene but i dont think ill be making it now since Trampia is having his album release party the same day at Antonios. ill probably just hit that up


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 27 2009, 04:49 PM~14017063
> *congradulations    how long was the drive? i wanted to hit up Abilene but i dont think ill be making it now since Trampia is having his album release party the same day at Antonios. ill probably just hit that up
> *



i wanted to hit that up. but i think i rather have my points


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@May 27 2009, 08:23 AM~14011877
> *how was the strip
> *



sorry barely gettin back on, been in SA the past couple days.... Man the stripclubs are bullshit up there...Not 1 fully nude in OKC, and you gotta tuck your shirts in to get in...then the females just didnt cut it...I spent 23 dollars which includes entry to 2 clubs and a drink :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 28 2009, 02:43 AM~14022857
> *sorry barely gettin back on, been in SA the past couple days.... Man the stripclubs are bullshit up there...Not 1 fully nude in OKC, and you gotta tuck your shirts in to get in...then the females just didnt cut it...I spent 23 dollars which includes entry to 2 clubs and a drink :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


DAMN GLAD I DIDNT BEGG THE WIFE THAT MUCH


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WHATS UP ATX YALL READY FOR THE WEEKIN IN 2 DAY


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 28 2009, 08:19 AM~14024069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*HIDE AND GO SEEK........* :0


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@May 28 2009, 03:10 PM~14027248
> *HIDE AND GO SEEK........  :0
> *


peek-a-boo- :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

What up ATX? I posted some more things I have up for sale in the classifieds. Here's the link. Thanks :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=448297&st=80#


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 27 2009, 05:06 PM~14017287
> *i wanted to hit that up. but i think i rather have my points
> *


i know wha u mean. i been wantin 2 go to that abilene show for a min now but then Trampia's doing his thing on the same day. still wont know forsure wha iam gonna do till tomorrow. i gotta watch the weather and say if its raining down here but good up there then iam just gonna go up there.. maybe meet up wit yall somewhere and tag along. when yall heading out by the way??


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

got this from Chucky on myspace ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 28 2009, 06:21 PM~14029100
> *got this from Chucky on myspace ...
> 
> 
> ...


Nice flyer :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 28 2009, 07:15 PM~14030133
> *Nice flyer :biggrin:
> *


we made the cover :cheesy: 

what make/model/year is this?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 29 2009, 11:31 AM~14036808
> *we made the cover  :cheesy:
> 
> what make/model/year is this?
> ...


80"s chevy caprice


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 29 2009, 11:51 AM~14036974
> *80"s  chevy caprice
> *


 :cheesy: 

cant find 28" voodoo sploaters :burn:
only 6s


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm only posting one pic of this truck. So far I did the hood, tailgate, and inner fender wells. Hopefully I will stripe the interior soon. Once the truck is shown at TEXAS HEATWAVE I will post the rest.


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

damn wish my striping look like that, I want a refund! Gimmie my polo loco back

nah ***** that was the highlight of my week, man they were jacked up when i left now i am jacked up


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 31 2009, 05:40 PM~14054483
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what up peeps!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

chillinh


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 29 2009, 08:25 PM~14040862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*AND YOU'RE STILL A VIRGEN!* :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 31 2009, 07:32 PM~14055652
> *AND YOU'RE STILL A VIRGEN! :biggrin:
> *



funny


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ricks twin


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@May 31 2009, 10:38 PM~14057525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lilboyblue??


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

got you :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 31 2009, 11:19 PM~14057915
> *lilboyblue??
> *



:angry: :angry: hey I was there though :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@May 31 2009, 10:38 PM~14057525
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:angry: im gonna have to watch you next time....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

pics from the park yesterday


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT..


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

alex, rick and this bish were the only pics from knights?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jun 1 2009, 05:54 PM~14065158
> *alex, rick and this bish were the only pics from knights?
> *


go to my myspace


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

wha yall think?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 1 2009, 09:40 PM~14067678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

they fuckd that bitch up yo...and those are hard to find 2


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 30 2009, 12:31 AM~14043901
> *I'm only posting one pic of this truck.  So far I did the hood, tailgate, and inner fender wells.  Hopefully I will stripe the interior soon.  Once the truck is shown at TEXAS HEATWAVE I will post the rest.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE! Is this that nissan mini truck? :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Jun 1 2009, 11:52 PM~14069133
> *NICE! Is this that nissan mini truck? :biggrin:
> *


nope full size bagged chevy.


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jun 1 2009, 11:57 PM~14069180
> *nope full size bagged chevy.
> *


oh coo! my bad!


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

WHATS UP ALEX, HOWS EVERYTHING GOING?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Jun 2 2009, 05:48 PM~14074015
> *WHATS UP ALEX, HOWS EVERYTHING GOING?
> *


It's going good, how is married life so far?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Here is how it went in Abilene.
Nicko 1st and best trike + $50
Lamark 1st and best of show
Rick 1st
Alex 2nd(2 rollin malo) but i'm not mad :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

looks like a pretty nice show congrats to the winners .. Hopefully we'll be running into each other soon... peace.. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice pix


----------



## -=NV THA 512=- (May 25, 2009)

Just to let everyone know, I work at the advance auto parts store on riverside. If yall need any carwashes done let me know whenever cause I can probably get yall on the calendar faster! Just hit me up!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

WATS UP KNIGHTS.... HAD FUN CHILLIN WITH YALL IN OKC........ LAMARK YOU HAVE A HEAVY FOOT IT TOOK US FOUR HRS TO CATCH UP WITH YALL BUT IT WAS FUN... YOU SHOULD OF CAME WITH US TO THA CLUBS........................


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

dinner


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

you can't invite :dunno:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jun 3 2009, 05:36 PM~14086059
> *you can't invite    :dunno:
> *



sorry big dog..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jun 3 2009, 06:42 PM~14086113
> *sorry big dog..
> *


*WELL FUCK YOU THEN*



















J/K :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 3 2009, 05:49 PM~14086169
> *WELL FUCK YOU THEN
> J/K :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 uffin: uffin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

thats jacked up how u gonna post lobster tail and steaks and not even throw out invites... you could have pm'd me anytime for that shit.... I won't tell no one else.. :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jun 3 2009, 05:31 PM~14086017
> *dinner
> 
> 
> ...


damn you ate all that! :0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 4 2009, 07:15 AM~14091486
> *damn you ate all that! :0
> *



it was for the family


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

just to put it out there the Lakers in 5


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO+Jun 4 2009, 07:15 AM~14091486-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


keyword


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jun 3 2009, 04:31 PM~14086017
> *dinner
> 
> 
> ...


*THE GOOD LIFE........* :biggrin:


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jun 4 2009, 09:09 AM~14091811
> *just to put it out there the Lakers in 5
> *


GONA GET WHOOPED :biggrin: 
im with u bro :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

last nite free rootbeer floats at sonic :cheesy: 








today i woked up wit the shits


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 4 2009, 09:09 PM~14098299
> *last nite free rootbeer floats at sonic  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


How many times did you go back for another float? Maybe that's why you woke up with the shits. lol :biggrin:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

*I'm BACK!!!*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Jun 4 2009, 08:36 AM~14092055-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know im just playin big dog :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Jun 5 2009, 01:43 AM~14101352
> *I'm BACK!!!
> *


pics or it didnt happen!!! :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 4 2009, 09:18 PM~14099048
> *How many times did you go back for another float? Maybe that's why you woke up with the shits. lol :biggrin:
> *


lol only 5 times... but iam ok now.. how you been Alex?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

showin some love to my homies in the ATX


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jun 6 2009, 12:52 AM~14109815
> *ttt
> *



I really appreciate you coming to help me with my flat homie....much respect...i need to make sure i have tools with me instead of car show flyers :biggrin: ... but i do appreciate it....


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 6 2009, 02:41 AM~14110202
> *I really appreciate you coming to help me with my flat homie....much respect...i need to make sure i have tools with me instead of car show flyers :biggrin: ... but i do appreciate it....
> *


no problem big dog. any time.


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Got the old dash off


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jun 6 2009, 10:50 PM~14114811
> *Got the old dash off
> 
> 
> ...


Dam looks like alot of work,but will be worth it


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jun 7 2009, 01:12 PM~14118595
> *Dam looks like alot of work,but will be worth it
> *


in due time :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

UPDATE! more classes added Texas Bass Productions presents

Texas Bass Productions presents 
Hooters carshow & audio event @ 3927 S. Jack Kultgen Frwy Waco,Texas
254-752-WING 
June 14th from 12pm to 5pm
Theres 21 classes for this event amateur 0-500 // amateur 501+ & amateur trunk // Pro 0-750 // pro 751-1500 // pro 1501+ // & pro trunk // extreme class // bass wars 0-750 // bass wars 751-1500 // & bass wars 1501+ // beginner sound quality // pro sound quality // 
car show class/// truck show class // suv class // classic car class // classic truck class // & three classes for motor cycles // street // custom // & cruiser.highest spl // best install // best of show // and club participation and lowrider bikes also

for more info heres the website www.texasbasswars.freeforums.org 
come out and support this show!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

what up my peoples ?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i was going through some old pics of mine from awhile back and i came across the pics i took at that carshow on 7th st like back in 98-99 not sure exactly what year but i was barely out of highschool... see if this brings back some memories


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 9 2009, 09:13 PM~14143989
> *i was going through some old pics of mine from awhile back and i came across the pics i took at that carshow on 7th st like back in 98-99 not sure exactly what year but i was barely out of highschool... see if this brings back some memories
> 
> 
> ...


That was Rob's truck and my car before we cut the roof off. Do you have anymore pictures of that show?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 10 2009, 12:05 AM~14146772
> *That was Rob's truck and my car before we cut the roof off. Do you have anymore pictures of that show?
> *


yezzir heres a few more i scanned.. ill give em to ya next time i see ya at a show bro


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

thats about all i got


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jun 10 2009, 07:23 PM~14154300
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hey flac, do you have any pics of da pinstripes I did on it?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 6 2009, 03:41 AM~14110202
> *I really appreciate you coming to help me with my flat homie....much respect...i need to make sure i have tools with me instead of car show flyers :biggrin: ... but i do appreciate it....
> *


Next time call someone that has tools, I would of taken all the tools you need. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO+Jun 5 2009, 08:34 AM~14102251-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess it happened, looking good Fatboy.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 10 2009, 10:24 PM~14156480
> *I guess it happened, looking good Fatboy.
> *


x2


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## ATXrider (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jun 11 2009, 09:07 AM~14159738
> *
> 
> 
> ...




clean ass paint job...


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jun 11 2009, 10:07 AM~14159738
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks flac, the dark blue line is really supposed to be purple and the pic came out badass.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jun 10 2009, 07:23 PM~14154300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: daaaaamn, lookin good Charles. Nice pics Flaco :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 11 2009, 06:08 PM~14164382
> *:nicoderm: daaaaamn, lookin good Charles.  Nice pics Flaco :thumbsup:
> *


x2 nice color  you gonna take it to any of the shows?


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

ANYBODY GOING TO VICTORIA? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Jun 11 2009, 09:57 PM~14166515
> *ANYBODY GOING TO VICTORIA?  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


we are.


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

to the top


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

good luck to everyone heading out to Victoria .. 

be safe on the highway 

:thumbsup: 

ill see everyone in San Antonio on the 5th


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

MIdnight Memories CAR WASH 2DAY @ the advance auto parts on Wm.Cannon from 12pm-??pm So please come out & support your local austin Car Club MIDNIGHT MEMORIES thankx and we hope to see everyone there!


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

SHIT GOT BROKEN INTO LAST NIGHT. TOOK MY STEREO AMP SPEAKERS AND BOX. THE SPEAKERS ARE 4 ATOMIC MANHATTANS 12'S AND THE AMP IS A 1000 WATT PHEONIX GOLD KENWOOD DECK. THE BOX WAS THE ONE THAT WAS IN PABLOS TRUCK TWO ON TOP TWO FACING FRONT IF ANYBODY KNOWS SOMTHING OR HERES ANYTHING LEMME KNOW APPRECIATE IT.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

how did everyone do down in Victoria today? 


how bout them Lakerssss baby :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RUB A DUB_@Jun 14 2009, 03:51 PM~14186945
> *SHIT GOT BROKEN INTO LAST NIGHT. TOOK MY STEREO AMP SPEAKERS AND BOX. THE SPEAKERS ARE 4 ATOMIC MANHATTANS 12'S AND THE AMP IS A 1000 WATT PHEONIX GOLD KENWOOD DECK. THE BOX WAS THE ONE THAT WAS IN PABLOS TRUCK TWO ON TOP TWO FACING FRONT IF ANYBODY KNOWS SOMTHING OR HERES ANYTHING LEMME KNOW APPRECIATE IT.
> *



fkn thieves.. :machinegun: 

any pics of the box or the shit they stold so we can keep a look out ? I hope you find those bastards.... :twak: rodney king their asses..


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jun 15 2009, 06:14 AM~14192951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics rick....heard it was a good show... and who all placed?...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*LAMARK YOU READY FOR THIS ??*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 15 2009, 02:28 PM~14196521
> *nice pics rick....heard it was a good show... and who all placed?...
> *


x2 ...

ill be hittin up the San Antonio show .. takin my week vacation @ work that week too


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 15 2009, 05:36 PM~14198586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is it for sale?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jun 15 2009, 06:24 PM~14199713
> *is it for sale?
> *


*YES SIR.....*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Alex how are yall doing it for the San Antonio show? yall going Saturday night or just heading out early Sunday morning? let me know cuz i would like to ride out there wit yall. ill be in Austin that Saturday.. arent they having a fireworks show somewhere in Austin on that Saturday?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

We just received our official date for the final show on the 2009 WWT tour. Los Magnificos 27th Annual Car show and Concert is to be held November 21, 2009.

jon chuck


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 15 2009, 11:34 PM~14202899
> *Alex how are yall doing it for the San Antonio show? yall going Saturday night or just heading out early Sunday morning? let me know cuz i would like to ride out there wit yall. ill be in Austin that Saturday.. arent they having a fireworks show somewhere in Austin on that Saturday?
> *



so far the plan is to ride out sunday morning around 7


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jun 16 2009, 08:32 AM~14204757
> *so far the plan is to ride out sunday morning around 7
> *


k sounds good. ill be there.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jun 16 2009, 09:30 AM~14204753
> *We just received our official date for the final show on the 2009 WWT tour. Los Magnificos 27th Annual Car show and Concert is to be held November 21, 2009.
> 
> jon chuck
> *


Are you sure about the date, because the 21st is a Saturday.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 16 2009, 12:34 AM~14202899
> *Alex how are yall doing it for the San Antonio show? yall going Saturday night or just heading out early Sunday morning? let me know cuz i would like to ride out there wit yall. ill be in Austin that Saturday.. arent they having a fireworks show somewhere in Austin on that Saturday?
> *


As of now we planning on leaving Sunday morning at 7a.m.


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 15 2009, 08:52 PM~14200670
> *YES SIR.....
> *


Say What!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 16 2009, 11:59 AM~14206519
> *Are you sure about the date, because the 21st is a Saturday.
> *



i will check that is what jon said i will double check


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 11 2009, 03:28 PM~14162788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jun 16 2009, 11:32 AM~14206889
> *Say What!!!!!!!!! :uh:
> *


*YEP ITS FOR SALE....*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

how did everyone make out in Victoria?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 15 2009, 04:36 PM~14198586
> *
> 
> 
> ...



















*FOR SALE $7,500
SEND PM IF INTERESTED*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 16 2009, 03:20 PM~14208490
> *how did everyone make out in Victoria?
> *


 :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 16 2009, 12:02 PM~14206550
> *As of now we planning on leaving Sunday morning at 7a.m.
> *


is it cool if i meet up wit yall in Austin and follow yall out there?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 16 2009, 04:47 PM~14209274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice setup.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 16 2009, 04:33 PM~14209677
> *nice setup..  :thumbsup:
> *


*THNX !!*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 15 2009, 06:36 PM~14198586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: I'll pm u.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

lil red says hi. i might sell my rims. 5 14 by 6 with 185/75 tires.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 16 2009, 05:57 PM~14210360
> *:cheesy: I'll pm u.
> *


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Anybody know where to get a delta 88 like davids green car? Or pretty much a box  it's time.


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jun 16 2009, 08:15 PM~14211125
> *lil red says hi.  i might sell my rims.  5 14 by 6 with 185/75 tires.
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH YOU ASKING? THEY LOOK LIKE THEY WOULD MATCH MY CAR! :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 16 2009, 04:47 PM~14209274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very good price,good luck on the sale


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 17 2009, 01:00 AM~14214214
> *Anybody know where to get a delta 88 like davids green car? Or pretty much a box  it's time.
> *


 :0


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jun 16 2009, 07:15 PM~14211125
> *lil red says hi.  i might sell my rims.  5 14 by 6 with 185/75 tires.
> 
> 
> ...


what u want 4 them big p hit me up on a price i will b down there this weekin


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jun 17 2009, 06:34 AM~14215278
> *Very good price,good luck on the sale
> *


*THNX DONALD !!*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*+Jun 15 2009, 04:36 PM~14198586-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

man them bikes was every saturday night.... i almost hit bout 5 of em downtown lol


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jun 17 2009, 02:54 PM~14219304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass pics


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

2 more weeks till San Antonio :0


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

1966 Plymouth fury









And lil red getting fitted with some new shoes.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 17 2009, 01:00 AM~14214214
> *Anybody know where to get a delta 88 like davids green car? Or pretty much a box  it's time.
> *


i found 2 for $500
both straight. except one has like 190k miles on the engine. thats bad right? he says the car runs good tho? so idk?


davids the one i want :cheesy:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

WHATS UP FLACO, NICE PICS!! WHAT UP PEANUT?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jun 19 2009, 07:02 AM~14237226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


right click save 

right click save

right click save

right click save 

"i hope she's 18 topic" :0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jun 19 2009, 07:02 AM~14237226
> *
> 
> 
> ...



very nice.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

any car shows this weekend in ATX, just found 1so far

http://www.main.org/ctraaca/FathersDayInfo.html


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 17 2009, 12:00 AM~14214214
> *Anybody know where to get a delta 88 like davids green car? Or pretty much a box  it's time.
> *


*ARE YOU LOOKING FOR A BOX CAPRICE OR DELTA 88 ??*


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jun 19 2009, 08:55 AM~14237468
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Jesse check it out homie,wife got my top done for Fathers Day! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jun 19 2009, 06:31 PM~14243052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD !! *


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jun 19 2009, 07:31 PM~14243052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looks good


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jun 18 2009, 08:14 PM~14233461
> *1966 Plymouth fury
> 
> 
> ...


i know who is doing my Caddy when it's ready


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*RAP BEFORE IT TURNED TO SHIT !!*


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 19 2009, 09:59 PM~14244252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 uffin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jun 19 2009, 09:48 PM~14244154
> *i know who is doing my Caddy when it's ready
> *



All ready homie. 












She's getting her toe nails (wheel inserts) painted next week.


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

nice, whos cadi across the street
:biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jun 19 2009, 08:31 PM~14243052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jun 19 2009, 10:46 PM~14244132
> *:thumbsup: looks good
> *


thanks homie


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Jun 20 2009, 07:23 AM~14246084
> *nice, whos cadi across the street
> :biggrin:
> *


My homies its for sale 1200


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jun 20 2009, 10:25 AM~14247166
> *My homies its for sale 1200
> *


*AKA-THA GUCCI MAN......*
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -=NV THA 512=- (May 25, 2009)

anyone rollin to Cabelas tonite?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by =NV THA 512=-_@Jun 20 2009, 01:49 PM~14247988
> *anyone rollin to Cabelas tonite?
> *



did not see you out there homie


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jun 20 2009, 11:25 AM~14247166
> *My homies its for sale 1200
> *


I was going to buy that caddy last summer but the homie could not find the title,but he is a cool dude


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jun 20 2009, 11:25 AM~14247166
> *My homies its for sale 1200
> *


wheres that caddy at ?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 18 2009, 11:52 PM~14235645
> *i found 2 for $500
> both straight. except one has like 190k miles on the engine. thats bad right? he says the car runs good tho? so idk?
> davids the one i want  :cheesy:
> ...


its down here in temple, i think the engine is messed up though, he will sell it more than likely...


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Jun 20 2009, 09:55 PM~14250378
> *wheres that caddy at ?
> *


It's close to your house


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY!! :biggrin:


----------



## -=NV THA 512=- (May 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jun 20 2009, 09:36 PM~14250248
> *did not see you out there homie
> *


ya i didnt make it out there! no one wanted to roll with me! maybe next week homie!


----------



## -=NV THA 512=- (May 25, 2009)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Jun 20 2009, 08:55 PM~14250378
> *wheres that caddy at ?
> *


*ITS IN PFLUGERVILLE....*


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

Happy Fathers Day Homies!!!!!!!!


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jun 20 2009, 10:46 PM~14250314
> *I was going to buy that caddy last summer but the homie could not find the title,but he is a cool dude
> *


yeah his mon didnt want to sell it but its for sale now


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jun 19 2009, 07:31 PM~14243052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 looks good Randy :thumbsup:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 21 2009, 09:12 PM~14256978
> *:0 looks good Randy :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks alot


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jun 21 2009, 12:46 PM~14253981
> *yeah his mon didnt want to sell it but its for sale now
> *


Tell Henry what's up


----------



## -=NV THA 512=- (May 25, 2009)

when is the park gonna get better?  :angry: can someone tell me???


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jun 21 2009, 09:50 PM~14257373
> *Tell Henry what's up
> *


already


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by =NV THA 512=-_@Jun 21 2009, 08:29 PM~14257774
> *when is the park gonna get better?    :angry: can someone tell me???
> *


*UNLESS THE LOWRIDING SCENE PICKS UP I DONT THINK THE PARK WILL EVER BE LIKE IT WAS IN THE EARLY TO MID 90'S........PLUS ALOT OF THESE YOUNG GUYS THINK THAT LOWRIDING IS PART OF THE PAST OLD SCHOOL WHEN IN REALITY LOWRIDING IS A WAY OF LIFE A LIFESTYLE. IM 37 IVE BEEN LOWRIDING SINCE I WAS A KID I STARTED WITH BIKES......*


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Yeah I was there, It looked like Givens. Slabs galore,


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

...when we all get out there and quit talking about it


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jun 21 2009, 10:08 PM~14258150
> *Yeah I was there,  It looked like Givens.  Slabs galore,
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## -=NV THA 512=- (May 25, 2009)

i saw some dude with a shotgun out there in front of kids! we need to get together forreal and do something about it!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## -=NV THA 512=- (May 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jun 21 2009, 11:39 PM~14259084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -=NV THA 512=- (May 25, 2009)

nice homie! cant wait till you do the lincoln for me!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

went to the pure elegance car wash sat. afternoon and the tu sabes photographer took these.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jun 21 2009, 10:08 PM~14258150
> *Yeah I was there,  It looked like Givens.  Slabs galore,
> *


yea x2 i went to givens after chicano park and you right.. it was the same cars. 

but i did get to see this black dude from Texas Slabs beat the fuck out of some mexican guy from Texas Finest at chicano park right when we got there ... then the presidents of both clubs were shaking hands  i guess they finally settled their beef


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by =NV THA 512=-_@Jun 21 2009, 11:15 PM~14258852
> *i saw some dude with a shotgun out there in front of kids! we need to get together forreal and do something about it!
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 22 2009, 01:32 AM~14259505
> *yea x2 i went to givens after chicano park and you right.. it was the same cars.
> 
> but i did get to see this black dude from Texas Slabs beat the fuck out of some mexican guy from Texas Finest at chicano park right when we got there ... then the presidents of both clubs were shaking hands   i guess they finally settled their beef
> *



what ? a one on one ? damn aint seen one of those in years...  
too bad its happening in the park where kids can pick up on that shit.. I hope one day I can take my kid there and just chill and not have to worry bout getting caught up in chingasos, or worry bout stray bullets or getting my car hit .... just chill...


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 21 2009, 09:53 PM~14258002
> *UNLESS THE LOWRIDING SCENE PICKS UP I DONT THINK THE PARK WILL EVER BE LIKE IT WAS IN THE EARLY TO MID 90'S........PLUS ALOT OF THESE YOUNG GUYS THINK THAT LOWRIDING IS PART OF THE PAST OLD SCHOOL WHEN IN REALITY LOWRIDING IS A WAY OF LIFE A LIFESTYLE. IM 37 IVE BEEN LOWRIDING SINCE I WAS A KID I STARTED WITH BIKES......
> *


I Agree


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by =NV THA 512=-_@Jun 21 2009, 11:15 PM~14258852
> *i saw some dude with a shotgun out there in front of kids! we need to get together forreal and do something about it!
> *


That is not a good sign :0


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 22 2009, 08:27 AM~14260569
> *what ?  a  one on one ?  damn aint seen one of those in years...
> too bad its happening in the park where kids can pick up on that shit..  I hope one day I can take my kid there and just chill and not have to worry bout getting caught up in chingasos, or worry bout stray bullets or getting my car hit ....  just chill...
> *


x2


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

Thats why I havent been to the park in over 5 years


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

we need to start cruisin or chillin down Congess


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 22 2009, 10:08 AM~14261183
> *we need to start cruisin or chillin down Congess
> *


you at the snow cone stand? or you only do that on da weekends.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jun 22 2009, 10:14 AM~14261241
> *you at the snow cone stand? or you only do that on da weekends.
> *


nah, my mom runs it for me, on weekends too. were you thinking about going up there?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 22 2009, 10:18 AM~14261285
> *nah, my mom runs it for me, on weekends too.  were you thinking about going up there?
> *


yeah i was gonna go to fry's for some computer parts and figured I would swing by.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Jun 22 2009, 08:56 AM~14261085
> *Thats why I havent been to the park in over 5 years
> *


*IN 6YRS IVE BEEN TO THE PARK 3 TIMES.....ALL THE DUDES THAT USE TO LOWRIDE BACK IN THE EARLY TO MID 90'S DONT LOWRIDE ANYMORE LIKE MANDO,TRINI,MARK,SAMMY,SAL,NUNO.......*


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

:angry:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 22 2009, 10:08 AM~14261183
> *we need to start cruisin or chillin down Congess
> *


Like back the 90"s


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jun 22 2009, 11:19 AM~14261808
> *Like  back the 90"s
> *


...and i dont think people would act as stupid down there as far as fighting and bringing guns...theres to many people and plenty cops

if we *all* show up one sat. night i garantee it will be the new hot spot for cruising


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 18 2009, 11:52 PM~14235645
> *
> davids the one i want  :cheesy:
> 
> ...




















6s :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 22 2009, 11:03 AM~14262165
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


*TIRES ARE LIKE $400 EACH.......* :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 22 2009, 12:44 PM~14262518
> *TIRES ARE LIKE $400 EACH....... :biggrin:
> *


:burn:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by =NV THA 512=-_@Jun 20 2009, 01:49 PM~14247988
> *anyone rollin to Cabelas tonite?
> *


How was it, any Pics?


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

96_impalass,Jun 19 2009, 07:55 AM




















Nice shots!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 22 2009, 10:50 AM~14262038
> *...and i dont think people would act as stupid down there as far as fighting and bringing guns...theres to many people and plenty cops
> 
> if we all show up one sat. night i garantee it will be the new hot spot for cruising
> *


*UNTIL THE FAST & FURIOUS SHOW UP AND THEN THE COPS WILL RUN EVERYONE OFF.....*


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 22 2009, 11:50 AM~14262038
> *...and i dont think people would act as stupid down there as far as fighting and bringing guns...theres to many people and plenty cops
> 
> if we all show up one sat. night i garantee it will be the new hot spot for cruising
> *


wherever we go dumbasses will follow


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 22 2009, 08:27 AM~14260569
> *what ?  a  one on one ?  damn aint seen one of those in years...
> too bad its happening in the park where kids can pick up on that shit..  I hope one day I can take my kid there and just chill and not have to worry bout getting caught up in chingasos, or worry bout stray bullets or getting my car hit ....  just chill...
> *


thats what i said.. both clubs were there deep so it could've easily been alot of people in it but they kept it 1 on 1 .. but it only lasted like a min .. poor mexican got stomped.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 22 2009, 10:08 AM~14261183
> *we need to start cruisin or chillin down Congess
> *


4realz.. cuz the past 3 or 4 saturday nights i havent seen anyone out in downtown or riverside. not even the big rim clubs. its been dead but a couple months back it would be packed at the wendys-taco bell on riverside every sat night. dunno if the laws ran everyone off or what. maybe now days no one wants to come out cuz it can be 11 at night and still be 95 or 100 degrees ... but then when its winter everyone like "man i cant wait for summer time to get here" lol


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Tito I sent a pm,

How much do you think the guy will let davids old car go since the motor is messed up and he decieds to sell it?


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

their should be a once a month cruise night and cruise day at the park?, that might make it easier for everyone to come out atleast once ???? instead of everyone sayn we should all cruise sat nights 
whats goin on at Cabelas ??


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Jun 22 2009, 06:05 PM~14266007
> *their should be a once a month cruise night and cruise day at the park?, that might make it easier for everyone to come out atleast once ???? instead of everyone sayn we should all cruise sat nights
> whats goin on at Cabelas ??
> 
> ...


*THAT SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD IDEA !! *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

some pics from Slab City carshow at the Monarch Civic Center 















\


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

some pics from Chicano Park yesterday


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm looking for someone who does gold plating, if you know anyone shoot me the number.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 22 2009, 09:54 PM~14267845
> *some pics from Slab City carshow at the Monarch Civic Center
> 
> 
> ...


wow smh :nosad:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 22 2009, 11:40 PM~14269049
> *I'm looking for someone who does gold plating, if you know anyone shoot me the number.
> *



i have one


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Jun 22 2009, 07:05 PM~14266007
> *their should be a once a month cruise night and cruise day at the park?, that might make it easier for everyone to come out atleast once ???? instead of everyone sayn we should all cruise sat nights
> whats goin on at Cabelas ??
> 
> ...


----------



## -=NV THA 512=- (May 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 22 2009, 11:40 PM~14269049
> *I'm looking for someone who does gold plating, if you know anyone shoot me the number.*


we got a gold plating machine! just hit up my dad (homies)


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Jun 22 2009, 07:05 PM~14266007
> *their should be a once a month cruise night and cruise day at the park?, that might make it easier for everyone to come out atleast once ???? instead of everyone sayn we should all cruise sat nights
> whats goin on at Cabelas ??
> 
> ...


Best Idea I've heard yet!


----------



## -=NV THA 512=- (May 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 22 2009, 11:40 PM~14269049
> *I'm looking for someone who does gold plating, if you know anyone shoot me the number.*


my dad still has his gold plating machine! just hit him up (homies)


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

cabela's on a saturday night .... They have rules.. :biggrin: 




The Buda GearHeads Car Club has arranged with Cabela's to use their front parking lot(on IH 35 in Buda) on Saturday evenings for Central Texas' Car Show. Cabela's is glad to have everybody- 
BUT THERE WILL BE SOME ''COMMON SENSE'' RULES. 
#1 NO ALCOHOL 
#2 NO AGGRESIVE DRIVING IN AND AROUND THE PARKING LOT 
#3 PLEASE PICK UP YOUR TRASH. 
With easy access to IH 35 and many great resturants within 1/2 block. This is a GREAT place for Central Texas to establish their Car Show once again(basically the original Round Rock Car Show/Only it Isn't in R.R. anymore, Now it's in Buda at Cabela's - with a Much BIGGER Parking lot & MUCH MORE room to grow). Help spread the word and show up with your classic/specialty car and enjoy the great summer evenings.
NOTE: The Cabela's Car Show Is Already Growing in Leaps & Bounds/ DON'T MISS OUT!!!


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

low lows invited ??


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Jun 23 2009, 08:29 AM~14271086
> *low lows invited ??
> *


There was none in Round Rock i know that for sure,but there was some clean ass rides out there every Sat night.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 23 2009, 08:22 AM~14271038
> *cabela's on a saturday night ....  They have rules.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks cool  

what time does it start and end? every sat.???


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

7PM-10PM
THERE WAS A CAR FROM SIDE SHOW IN THE VIDEO... A 65 LO LO.. :biggrin: KINDA HAPPENED A LIL FAST THOUGH...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Jun 23 2009, 08:29 AM~14271086
> *low lows invited ??
> *


x2 

we should be allright as long as Rick doesnt start acting all crazy and driving reckless again :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 23 2009, 09:06 AM~14271338
> *7PM-10PM
> THERE WAS A CAR FROM SIDE SHOW IN THE VIDEO...  A 65 LO LO.. :biggrin: KINDA HAPPENED A LIL FAST THOUGH...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Jesse is this yours?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jun 23 2009, 12:13 PM~14272861
> *Jesse is this yours?
> 
> 
> ...



it looks like the one in his avitar.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Jun 23 2009, 08:29 AM~14271086
> *low lows invited ??
> *


I know a few guys from the Gearheads, all are good people and have invited all types of cars as long as everyone does their part. Keep it clean, No Drama, No crazy driving.

This is a good chance to have a regular get together down South.

The Gearheads also throw a show or two every year.


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

I got some 14/7 supremes with tires for sale $350 obo i'll post pics if anyone interested


----------



## Latroca (Mar 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Jun 23 2009, 01:53 PM~14273262
> *I got some 14/7 supremes with tires for sale $350 obo i'll post pics if anyone interested
> *



Post up some pics my bro might be interested!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 23 2009, 09:07 AM~14271349
> *x2
> 
> we should be allright as long as Rick doesnt start acting all crazy and driving reckless again  :uh:
> *


dxamn


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

I dont have the caps but you can buy them for like $5- $10 each


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jun 23 2009, 11:13 AM~14272861
> *Jesse is this yours?
> 
> 
> ...



















*YEA THATS AN OLD PIC THIS IS THE NEW PIC WITH NEW PAINT AND NEW TOP...*


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jun 23 2009, 09:36 AM~14271135
> *There was none in Round Rock i know that for sure,but there was some clean ass rides out there every Sat night.
> *



i remember those nights, seeing lots of car clubs out their.


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 23 2009, 10:06 AM~14271338
> *7PM-10PM
> THERE WAS A CAR FROM SIDE SHOW IN THE VIDEO...  A 65 LO LO.. :biggrin: KINDA HAPPENED A LIL FAST THOUGH...
> *



sounds like all car clubs and solo riderz need to make it out their to hang out one night soon


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jun 23 2009, 01:13 PM~14272861
> *Jesse is this yours?
> 
> 
> ...



is it lifted ? tought i saw this cadi in pflugerville few months ago hittn switches, looks very clean!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Jun 23 2009, 01:09 PM~14273982
> *is it lifted ? tought i saw this cadi in pflugerville few months ago hittn switches, looks very clean!
> *


*NO ITS STOCK...I HAVE A 4DR. BIGBODY FOR SALE IF YOU KNOW ANYONE INTERESTED LET ME KNOW....*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jun 23 2009, 01:42 PM~14273717
> *dxamn
> *


 :roflmao: j/k


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 23 2009, 09:07 AM~14271349
> *x2
> 
> we should be allright as long as Rick doesnt start acting all crazy and driving reckless again  :uh:
> ...


what was that guy doin :nosad: :cheesy:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 23 2009, 02:29 PM~14274163
> *what was that guy doin :nosad:  :cheesy:
> *


swangin


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 23 2009, 02:31 PM~14274180
> *swangin
> *


:thumbsup: :|
nononono he was saving gas tryin to gain speed :cheesy:


----------



## Latin Society ATX (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jun 23 2009, 09:36 AM~14271135
> *There was none in Round Rock i know that for sure,but there was some clean ass rides out there every Sat night.
> *


aww, the memories


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 23 2009, 02:37 PM~14274249
> *:thumbsup: :|
> nononono he was saving gas tryin to gain speed  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 23 2009, 02:37 PM~14274249
> *:thumbsup: :|
> nononono he was saving gas tryin to gain speed  :cheesy:
> *


are you still looking for a job? I need someone 2 days a week

give me a call


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 23 2009, 03:00 PM~14274462
> *are you still looking for a job?  I need someone 2 days a week
> 
> give me a call
> *


 :cheesy: 
what days?


----------



## Latin Society ATX (Sep 26, 2007)

Few pics from a car show this past weekend 
:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Society ATX (Sep 26, 2007)

clean as chevys


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*THESE ARE CLEAN CHEVYS !! *


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 23 2009, 01:59 PM~14273898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you got a pm


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Society ATX+Jun 23 2009, 03:05 PM~14274515-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At my Wife's job....not a bad turn out it looks like!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 23 2009, 04:15 PM~14274605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man I wish it was still like that! Bad azz cruzin!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 23 2009, 10:06 AM~14271338
> *7PM-10PM
> THERE WAS A CAR FROM SIDE SHOW IN THE VIDEO...  A 65 LO LO.. :biggrin: KINDA HAPPENED A LIL FAST THOUGH...
> *


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX+Jun 22 2009, 08:31 AM~14260600-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*YOU YOUNGSTERS PROBABLY DONT KNOW ABOUT 2 LIVE CREW....* :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 23 2009, 03:02 PM~14274481
> *:cheesy:
> what days?
> *


i dont know yet... call me


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=484193


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

14 hrs and no posts ... :0 
yall must be mourning the death of micheal jackson
ttt


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 22 2009, 06:23 PM~14265545
> *Tito I sent a pm,
> 
> How much do you think the guy will let davids old car go since the motor is messed up and he decieds to sell it?
> *



sorry, ive been in San Anton getting ready for the show... Ill let you know when I make it back home and get in touch with him...


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 26 2009, 03:11 PM~14308241
> *sorry, ive been in San Anton getting ready for the show... Ill let you know when I make it back home and get in touch with him...
> *


:thumbsup: cool thanks
time to get a job :|


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

whats going down this weekend? cant wait for the San Antonio show next weekend. yall still planning on heading out around 7? if so i'll prob leave here around 4:30 or 5


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 26 2009, 06:14 PM~14309895
> *whats going down this weekend? cant wait for the San Antonio show next weekend. yall still planning on heading out around 7? if so i'll prob leave here around 4:30 or 5
> *


My sweet 16 :cheesy:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 26 2009, 01:07 PM~14307035
> *14 hrs and no posts ...  :0
> yall must be mourning the death of micheal jackson
> ttt
> *


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 26 2009, 09:49 PM~14310949
> *
> *


*** :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

What's up Beto68? :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 27 2009, 12:48 PM~14314869
> **** :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


where you been???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 27 2009, 01:53 PM~14314898
> *where you been???
> *


At home. It's too hot to be outside. :burn: :burn: :burn: (one for every digit)


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 27 2009, 12:56 PM~14314914
> *At home. It's too hot to be outside. :burn:  :burn:  :burn: (one for every digit)
> *


 :werd:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 27 2009, 02:26 PM~14315050
> *:werd:
> *


Where have you been? I did'nt see you at the park last weekend.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 27 2009, 01:34 PM~14315085
> *Where have you been? I did'nt see you at the park last weekend.
> *


just been chillin and working, and waiting to get my car back


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 27 2009, 12:56 PM~14314914
> *At home. It's too hot to be outside. :burn:  :burn:  :burn: (one for every digit)
> *


they said its 108 out here today.. i was outside earlier and i believe it too.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 28 2009, 05:14 AM~14319716
> *
> 
> 
> ...



















*MACK 10 61 RAG......*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

rick wheres the pics? :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 28 2009, 11:16 PM~14325134
> *rick wheres the pics?  :biggrin:
> *



of all the 10 cars?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jun 29 2009, 09:41 AM~14327643
> *of all the 10 cars?
> *


 :0 it was that bad???


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

I bet people didnt go cause of the heat. Plus there is no shade there and nothing but hot concrete.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jun 29 2009, 10:34 AM~14328072
> *I bet people didnt go cause of the heat. Plus there is no shade there and nothing but hot concrete.
> *


tru dat


----------



## ATXrider (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jun 29 2009, 08:41 AM~14327643
> *of all the 10 cars?
> *




So everyone got a 1st place trophy....... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jun 29 2009, 08:41 AM~14327643
> *of all the 10 cars?
> *


*DAMN, 10 CARS THATS WEAK !! *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 29 2009, 10:43 AM~14327651
> *:0 it was that bad???
> *


Hey are you going to want your front end parts that go to your Lincoln that you left over here at my house? If not it's going to get thrown out this weekend.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jun 29 2009, 11:34 AM~14328072
> *I bet people didnt go cause of the heat. Plus there is no shade there and nothing but hot concrete.
> *


I wasn't going to go for that reason, but I went to support a fellow lowrider.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO+Jun 29 2009, 09:43 AM~14327651-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 



and the park was hot as hell too.. on my ac it showed outside temp 111 degrees

after yesterday iam having doubts about going to tx heatwave now. i could barely handle the heat yesterday much less a 2 day show. iam not trying to have a stroke over a carshow. but i'll see whats up. i always seem to change my mind at the last min.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jun 29 2009, 10:34 AM~14328072
> *I bet people didnt go cause of the heat. Plus there is no shade there and nothing but hot concrete.
> *


the mini trucks looked clean when yall pulled up to the park yesterday


funniest thing i saw out there yesterday was a silver pt cruiser swanging but atleast it wasnt too violent this weekend. atleast not that i saw


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 29 2009, 03:49 PM~14331056
> *Hey are you going to want your front end parts that go to your Lincoln that you left over here at my house? If not it's going to get thrown out this weekend.
> *


yeah ill come by and get them, PM me your number... i dont have it in my new phone


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## HOMIEZ56 (Jul 18, 2008)

sup everyone, i went to buda (cabelas) this past weekend and it was very nice and it would be the new chill spot for saturday nites if any one wants to join the action! they wanted more lolos out there! just to let everyone know about it!  :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOMIEZ56_@Jun 29 2009, 06:18 PM~14332629
> *sup everyone, i went to buda (cabelas) this past weekend and it was very nice and it would be the new chill spot for saturday nites if any one wants to join the action! they wanted more lolos out there! just to let everyone know about it!    :thumbsup:
> *


ill go


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Chucky wrote me a comment on myspace talkin about doing another show in July at a different resturant but this time he said it'll be a night show from 7pm-10pm or something like that. he said he'll let me know whats up when he has everything figured out.



i guess he's trying to have a show every month now


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jun 29 2009, 10:41 AM~14327643
> *of all the 10 cars?
> *



were was the show at ?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 29 2009, 06:31 PM~14332767
> *Chucky wrote me a comment on myspace talkin about doing another show in July at a different resturant but this time he said it'll be a night show from 7pm-10pm or something like that. he said he'll let me know whats up when he has everything figured out.
> i guess he's trying to have a show every month now
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Jun 29 2009, 06:33 PM~14332786
> *were was the show at ?
> *


at Antonios Tex Mex resturant


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jun 29 2009, 10:34 AM~14328072
> *I bet people didnt go cause of the heat. Plus there is no shade there and nothing but hot concrete.
> *


i heard there was a show at hooters too :dunno:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jun 29 2009, 09:41 AM~14327643
> *of all the 10 cars?
> *


lmao! The last show befor that one had 5 cars in it and 4 of them where from my car club! but we realized no one was gonna show up and burnt off... and was not trying to pay no 25bucks with 5 cars in the "show"... sounds like that one was bunk to... 

Anyway big rick when you get a chance can you call me homie?
I need to talk to you...


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 29 2009, 06:40 PM~14332877
> *i heard there was a show at hooters too :dunno:
> *


Yea there was... it was the same people that use to do the shows at the twin peeks rest. down south last year... It mostlly a hot rod rat rod old school car show... dont get me wrong the have a few new school cars but not that many... and they judge by year like 60z,70z,80z not like lowrider or anything like that... but its a cool show to go to!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 29 2009, 06:36 PM~14332827
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *


when you heading to San Antonio? iam not sure yet if iam gonna go Saturday night or just take off from the house about 4 in da morning Sunday. iam still debating


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 29 2009, 06:16 PM~14331996
> *yeah ill come by and get them, PM me your number... i dont have it in my new phone
> *


Let me know when that way we are home.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Hey...is everybody leaving to San Anto Saturday or Sunday? I'm sure y'all have talked about it already a few pages before....but dammit I don't wanna hunt through them. :biggrin: lol....

Let me know. Me and my girl are debating whether to go Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 29 2009, 10:44 PM~14335764
> *when you heading to San Antonio? iam not sure yet if iam gonna go Saturday night or just take off from the house about 4 in da morning Sunday.  iam still debating
> *


sat. morning


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 30 2009, 12:23 AM~14337022
> *Let me know when that way we are home.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jun 30 2009, 06:08 AM~14338263
> *Hey...is everybody leaving to San Anto Saturday or Sunday? I'm sure y'all have talked about it already a few pages before....but dammit I don't wanna hunt through them.  :biggrin:  lol....
> 
> Let me know. Me and my girl are debating whether to go Saturday or Sunday.
> *



whats up big dog. me and alex are leaving saturday


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jun 30 2009, 09:13 AM~14338715
> *whats up big dog. me and alex are leaving saturday
> *



Hmm...Cool...so Gary, Miklo, Alex, Big Rick Photography all leaving Saturday....awesome. Think we are gonna do the same....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jun 30 2009, 08:13 AM~14338715
> *whats up big dog. me and alex are leaving saturday
> *


i'll let ya know on Friday if i can do that. iam gonna check with Johnny and them from Temple and see when they plan on going.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WHATS UP ATX


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jun 30 2009, 08:22 AM~14338764
> *Hmm...Cool...so Gary, Miklo, Alex, Big Rick Photography all leaving Saturday....awesome. Think we are gonna do the same....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 30 2009, 08:38 AM~14338866
> *WHATS UP ATX
> *


what happen to you. I thought you were coming down?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Anybody got the hook up on auto batteries? a friend of a friend? employee discount?

Need a group 78 sidepost batt... dont need a free batt, i have caSH but not a tree full of it...

thanks in advance


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

they said the rain cooled us down 20 degrees :0 ...so i guess that puts us down to 100 
yessss :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 30 2009, 01:16 PM~14341257
> *they said the rain cooled us down 20 degrees :0 ...so i guess that puts us down to 100
> yessss :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


If it kools down anymore nobody will buy raspas :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

NOW PREPARE FOR THE MOSQUITOS.. :uh:


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

buffet ! :biggrin: 
weres this at ?




> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jun 30 2009, 10:24 AM~14339171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Jun 30 2009, 02:47 PM~14342060
> *buffet !  :biggrin:
> weres this at ?
> *


I know I had a sweet tooth. Southside saloon


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Jun 30 2009, 01:34 PM~14341427
> *If it kools down anymore nobody will buy raspas :biggrin:
> *


true


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I pre-reg. for the heatwave today. It was $45 it will be $55 at the gate with to bands. Extra bands are $30 a piece. I got a speedpass so no line for me. I'll be going early Friday.(that's what time they want me there)


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 30 2009, 04:54 PM~14343213
> *I pre-reg. for the heatwave today. It was $45 it will be $55 at the gate with to bands. Extra bands are $30 a piece. I got a speedpass so no line for me. I'll be going early Friday.(that's what time they want me there)
> *


you got the link where we can pre reg? 45 aint bad. i heard it was 65 or 75.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 30 2009, 03:13 PM~14342293
> *true
> *


i still wanna get 1 .. well maybe next weekend since this weekend we'll all be in SA


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*WHOS BEEN TO CLUB FUZE ?? AND HOW IS IT ??*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 30 2009, 05:35 PM~14343664
> *WHOS BEEN TO CLUB FUZE ?? AND HOW IS IT ??
> *


been on thursdays its ok but heard it gets packed on saturday nights. havent been there on a sat night though so i dunno. 

but by the looks of Rick's pics i think we need to go where he be at :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 30 2009, 05:20 PM~14343496
> *you got the link where we can pre reg? 45 aint bad. i heard it was 65 or 75.
> *


Damn who did you hear that from?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jun 30 2009, 06:08 PM~14344021
> *Damn who did you hear that from?
> *


from some guy on the heatwave topic miklo made... let me find the link he told me to pre reg on... brb


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

my bad i misread it. its 75 if you want VIP lol.. when i seen that the other day i was like ah hell nah. but i think i can handle 45 bucks. i just hope i dont have a heat stroke i felt like i was bout to have 1 this past sunday


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

http://www.heatwaveinc.com/index.php?page=...mart&Itemid=112

for anyone else that needs to pre register.


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jun 30 2009, 03:58 PM~14342165
> *I know I had a sweet tooth. Southside saloon
> *


what night ?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Jun 30 2009, 11:31 PM~14347749
> *what night ?
> *



thrusday night


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

58 apache


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jul 1 2009, 06:41 PM~14355696
> *58 apache
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i like this new style you've been doin lately Pablo :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jul 1 2009, 05:41 PM~14355696
> *58 apache
> 
> 
> ...


*YOUR WORK IS LOOKING BETTER !! *  :thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

I saw this on craigslist 

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1249595345.html


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

looks clean someone jump on it or I might have to get it


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jul 2 2009, 08:24 AM~14361107
> *I saw this on craigslist
> 
> http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1249595345.html
> *


*THATS MY HOMEBOY WILLY'S CADI.....*


----------



## Latroca (Mar 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jul 1 2009, 07:41 PM~14355696
> *58 apache
> 
> 
> ...



I like!! I like!! i need some on my truck :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jul 2 2009, 01:13 PM~14362637
> *THATS MY HOMEBOY WILLY'S CADI.....
> *


That also comes with 90s digital dash :0


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jul 2 2009, 12:13 PM~14362637
> *THATS MY HOMEBOY WILLY'S CADI.....
> *


That a damn good price ,got me thinking about a twin :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jul 2 2009, 01:47 PM~14364178
> *That a damn good price ,got me thinking about a twin :biggrin:
> *


*ITS CLEAN....*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jul 2 2009, 12:13 PM~14362637
> *THATS MY HOMEBOY WILLY'S CADI.....
> *


willy b, whys he sellin it


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Jul 2 2009, 03:17 PM~14365171
> *willy b, whys he sellin it
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://music.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseact...endid=464261366 *- my homeboy Big E reppin ATX to the fullest  *


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Jul 2 2009, 05:17 PM~14365171
> *willy b, whys he sellin it
> *


Gonna get a Vette


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latroca_@Jul 2 2009, 12:58 PM~14363031
> *I like!! I like!!  i need some on my truck  :biggrin:
> *



you got my number so let me know when you ready.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jul 2 2009, 08:26 PM~14367456
> *Gonna get a Vette
> *


*YOU MEAN A CHEVETTE ??* :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO+Jul 1 2009, 07:00 PM~14355859-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks I need to be more versatile. I cant just do one style and have every on like it. So i have to please every one.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jul 2 2009, 10:33 PM~14368226
> *Thanks I need to be more versatile.  I cant just do one style and have every on like it.  So i have to please every one.
> *


thats cool though because most pinstripers that can do that hot rod lookin style cant do the sign painter style (like with the loops and swirls)... and it looks like you almost mastered both of them


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jul 2 2009, 12:13 PM~14362637
> *THATS MY HOMEBOY WILLY'S CADI.....
> *


willy? short black dude


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jul 2 2009, 09:45 PM~14368376
> *willy? short black dude*


*NO THATS WEBSTER !! IM TALKING ABOUT WILLY......* :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 2 2009, 10:45 PM~14368369
> *thats cool though because most pinstripers that can do that hot rod lookin style cant do the sign painter style (like with the loops and swirls)... and it looks like you almost mastered both of them
> *


nah I still have a ways to go. when start tocrunch out pieces like that in under twenty minutes, then I will consider myself to have mastered them. Hey when is your car going to be ready?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jul 2 2009, 10:48 PM~14368414
> *NO THATS WEBSTER !! IM TALKING ABOUT WILLY......  :biggrin:
> *


haha :roflmao:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jul 2 2009, 10:45 PM~14368376
> *willy? short black dude
> *


Short Black dude that's me but i'm not Willy :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Have a safe 4th to all my homie's in lowrider land :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jul 2 2009, 11:06 PM~14368648
> *nah I still have a ways to go.  when start tocrunch out pieces like that in under twenty minutes, then I will consider myself to have mastered them.  Hey when is your car going to be ready?
> *


  

not sure... for sure by the heat wave, but i might take it to the S.A. show


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

to everyone thats heading to SA this weekend, yall be safe & it should be a bad azz show. its 4th of July weekend so traffic is gonna be a bitch and watch out for the laws cuz they gonna be everywhere tryin to bust somone.. :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jul 3 2009, 05:52 AM~14370762
> *Short Black dude that's me but i'm not Willy :biggrin:
> *


*GARY COLEMAN...* :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jul 3 2009, 12:52 PM~14372764
> *GARY COLEMAN...  :wave:
> *


whatchu talkin bout willis?


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jul 3 2009, 12:52 PM~14372764
> *GARY COLEMAN...  :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: What's good Jesse


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jul 3 2009, 01:48 PM~14373528
> *:roflmao: What's good Jesse
> *


*TRYING TO STAY COOL AND READY FOR SOME FOOTBALL ....*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jul 3 2009, 04:00 PM~14373608
> *TRYING TO STAY COOL AND READY FOR SOME FOOTBALL ....
> *


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jul 3 2009, 03:00 PM~14373608
> *TRYING TO STAY COOL AND READY FOR SOME FOOTBALL ....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

The next time you guys see this it will be in the car


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jul 3 2009, 09:20 PM~14376132
> *The next time you guys see this it will be in the car
> 
> 
> ...



man d that dash came out very clean.


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jul 3 2009, 09:40 PM~14376247
> *man d that dash came out very clean.
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Jul 4 2009, 07:32 PM~14381873
> *lookin good :thumbsup:
> *


Thx john, Just trying to make progress


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Congradulations to everyone who held it down in San Antonio yesterday... talk about it being hot. now today is my recovery day


----------



## Latroca (Mar 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jul 2 2009, 10:30 PM~14367485
> *you got my number so let me know when you ready.
> *




Yeah im just waiting for it to come out the shop :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

any pic's from the show?


----------



## Latroca (Mar 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jul 6 2009, 08:30 AM~14390992
> *any pic's from the show?
> *


 X2


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> dddaaayyyyuuummmmm she's fine.. :0 :worship: :wow:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ok i dont have any pictures of cars. my damn memory card mess up but i do have some of these


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

some pics i took of the hop


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

a couple of friends i took to the show with me


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

some pics of the bikini contest


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jul 3 2009, 09:20 PM~14376132
> *The next time you guys see this it will be in the car
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thx to everyone who stopped and tried to stop and help us out yesterday after the show..we made it home fine...
and thanks to the Blvd ACES' ft worth chapt. that stayed and helped us out after the accident.... :angel:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jul 6 2009, 12:15 PM~14392750
> *Thx to everyone who stopped and tried to stop and help us out yesterday after the show..we made it home fine...
> and thanks to the Blvd ACES' ft worth chapt. that stayed and helped us out after the accident.... :angel:
> *



what happened. yall all right?


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

Anyone looking for any part-time summer help? I need something to hold me off until the semester starts. I apply, but no one wants some one for the summer. Even Sac-n-Pac (local gas stations) said nope. I think I'll apply at Golden Chick down the road this week  I can take some nice photos too.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

found these on myspace.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jul 6 2009, 12:15 PM~14392750
> *Thx to everyone who stopped and tried to stop and help us out yesterday after the show..we made it home fine...
> and thanks to the Blvd ACES' ft worth chapt. that stayed and helped us out after the accident.... :angel:
> *


what happened??


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

AUGUST 15,2009
ANGELITOS C.C.
2ND ANNUAL CUSTOM CAR SHOW 








ON DISPLAY 3 TIME LOWRIDER EURO OF THE YEAR
“SABOR A MI”
JOES SPIKE’S BASEBALL FIELD NORTHEAST 14TH LAMESA,TX
OPEN TO ALL CLASSES
LOWRIDERS,MUSCLE,EURO,LOWRIDER BIKES,MOTORCYCLES,SUV
HYDRAULIC COMPETITION 
$CASH PRIZES$
BEST OF SHOW OVERALL
BEST OF SHOW BIKE
HYDRO COMP.
FOR MORE INFO CALL:
GEORGE- 806-200-4378
CRUZ- 432-816-1630
ROCKY-512-785-9597
we just locked in rasheed, low g and lucky from dope house its going to b a good show hope every 1 can come out


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 6 2009, 09:43 PM~14397792
> *AUGUST 15,2009
> ANGELITOS C.C.
> 2ND ANNUAL CUSTOM CAR SHOW
> ...



can you get hotel info for anna and i


----------



## Latin Society ATX (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jul 6 2009, 08:30 AM~14390992
> *any pic's from the show?
> *




wego SA car show pics

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=486646


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Society ATX_@Jul 6 2009, 10:21 PM~14398264
> *wego SA car show pics
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=486646
> ...



great pics homie :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

ttt :biggrin: with this 1


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jul 6 2009, 09:16 PM~14398208
> *can you get hotel info for anna and i
> *


will do


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

A few I took here in town.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jul 7 2009, 09:57 AM~14401596
> *A few I took here in town.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

How is Mona doing?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jul 7 2009, 09:57 AM~14401596
> *A few I took here in town.
> 
> 
> ...



nice pictures big dog


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jul 7 2009, 12:45 PM~14402912
> *How is Mona doing?
> *


last i heard, she is doing better... no perment damage as of yet, she seemed herself


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jul 7 2009, 02:20 PM~14403212
> *last i heard, she is doing better... no perment damage as of yet, she seemed herself
> *



Shit I heard what happened!!!!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jul 7 2009, 01:39 PM~14403419
> *Shit I heard what happened!!!!
> *


the whole day was tough, but went to shit right after the show


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jul 7 2009, 12:10 PM~14403126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*ME LIKEY....*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

chillin last night at the Hillside for the concert








































lol :biggrin: jk bout the last pic .. that was in San Antonio


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jul 7 2009, 01:45 PM~14402912
> *How is Mona doing?
> *


Hey Pj I'm doing fine. I decided to get a face lift. :biggrin: I was told it should be healed up within 2 weeks. My face is just peeling like a sunburn now.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Glad to hear it  ....I didn't know it was your face! Could have been BAD!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## Latin Society ATX (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jul 6 2009, 11:54 PM~14398643
> *great pics homie  :biggrin:
> *



thanks!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

hey everybody jon chuck text me last night and this is what 


he said "I'm looking for cheaper venues for austin...we want to get away from tejano station and do our own thing....any parks or fairgrounds we can rent?"


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

that aint a Tejano Station.....

but anyway what about the Palmer Events center... That would be a nice place although people not in the show would have to pay $7 for parking.. :angry:

http://www.palmereventscenter.com/new/Docs/PECRATE.pdf[/url]
http://www.palmereventscenter.com/new/Docs....Floorplan1.pdf


Specifications:
Total Area: 131,000 total square feet
*Exhibit Hall: 70,000 square feet*
Both lobbies offer pre-function space for registration and concessions.
Exhibit Hall can be divided into 2 halls: 45,000 square ft.; and 25,000 sq. ft.
Meeting Rooms: 5,000 square feet, all located on the 2nd floor
Office/Administration: Located on the 2nd floor
Parking: 4-story, 1,200 car garage


here are the rates but maybe its too expensive... I don't know... But if they got with a radio Station like 93.3 maybe they'd get a better response...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 9 2009, 09:26 AM~14422007
> *that aint a Tejano Station.....
> 
> but anyway what about the Palmer Events center... That would be a nice place although people not in the show would have to pay $7 for parking.. :angry:
> ...


x2


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jul 9 2009, 09:11 AM~14421878
> *hey everybody jon chuck text me last night and this is what
> he said "I'm looking for cheaper venues for austin...we want to get away from tejano station and do our own thing....any parks or fairgrounds we can rent?"
> *


They can rent parts of the expo center which will lower the cost. Or somewhere south?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 9 2009, 09:26 AM~14422007
> *that aint a Tejano Station.....
> 
> but anyway what about the Palmer Events center... That would be a nice place although people not in the show would have to pay $7 for parking.. :angry:
> ...


true thats more like a mojo/taco hat station 

but yea it would be nice to get away from all that. either way ill be there


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

It would be hotter than hell but burger center in S. Austin might be a spot that has more than enough room...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Jul 9 2009, 04:52 PM~14426707
> *It would be hotter than hell but burger center in S. Austin might be a spot that has more than enough room...
> *


 :uh: hungry

























































:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jul 9 2009, 05:00 PM~14427399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shes hired for r show :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

lol


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

iam looking for a good chrome spare rim 14X7 or 14X6.. if anyone has 1 please hit me up


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jul 9 2009, 07:00 PM~14427399
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMM !!!
:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Jul 11 2009, 05:43 AM~14441619
> *DAMM !!!
> :biggrin:
> *


esp at 1:11 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper+Jul 11 2009, 04:43 AM~14441619-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*SHE CAME OUT ON PLAYBOY :biggrin: 
SHE'S BRAZILIAN...*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

if i did another grand opening would everyone be willing to come out with or with out there rides and chill? im trying to get a radio station and all the car clubs out there


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 11 2009, 03:10 PM~14444212
> *if i did another grand opening would everyone be willing to come out with or with out there rides and chill?  im trying to get a radio station and all the car clubs out there
> *


CALL THE STICKER MAKER PEOPLE :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 11 2009, 03:44 PM~14444363
> *CALL THE STICKER MAKER PEOPLE  :cheesy:  :roflmao:
> *


who???

bring bikes too :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 11 2009, 03:45 PM~14444370
> *who???
> 
> bring bikes too :biggrin:
> *


WHO EVER IS DOIN ALL THE C.C SITCKER PEOPLES STICKERS :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 11 2009, 03:10 PM~14444212
> *if i did another grand opening would everyone be willing to come out with or with out there rides and chill?  im trying to get a radio station and all the car clubs out there
> *


let me know when and iam there


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 11 2009, 06:38 PM~14445253
> *WHO EVER IS DOIN ALL THE C.C SITCKER PEOPLES STICKERS  :cheesy:
> *


ooohhhh... yeah they can come too :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 11 2009, 08:59 PM~14446018
> *let me know when and iam there
> *


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

let me know in advance Miklo...say yall need to try them picadelli ones damn them thangs are good...so good make u wanna slap ur momma!!!


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Yo Austin Ace Is was nice to meet you tonight at cabela's right befor you left...
Or atleast I think it was you... :biggrin: ha! Anyway hit me up wit a 
pm wit your email so I can email you some of the pics you where asking for...


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Midnight Memories Car & Bike Club will be having a Car Wash Tomorrow from 10am~?pm At the Advance Auto Parts On East Wm Cannon next to the burger king! Please come out and Get You Car All Freash And So Clean And show some support and love to your local austin,tx Car & Bike Club!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Jul 11 2009, 10:56 PM~14446748
> *let me know in advance Miklo...say yall need to try them picadelli ones damn them thangs are good...so good make u wanna slap ur momma!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ill be headin to Houstin in about 4 hours for the picnic and the hop. anyone from ATX going? i'll take some pics


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Jul 11 2009, 11:56 PM~14446748
> *let me know in advance Miklo...say yall need to try them picadelli ones damn them thangs are good...so good make u wanna slap ur momma!!!
> *


I 2nd that. Those damn Picadelli's got me hooked like a crackhead!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 12 2009, 08:32 AM~14448275
> *I 2nd that. Those damn Picadelli's got me hooked like a crackhead!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 11 2009, 04:10 PM~14444212
> *if i did another grand opening would everyone be willing to come out with or with out there rides and chill?  im trying to get a radio station and all the car clubs out there
> *


I'll try to make it, it depends on what day.

Is that parking lot big enough?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 12 2009, 11:54 AM~14449224
> *I'll try to make it, it depends on what day.
> 
> Is that parking lot big enough?
> *


that would be cool  

lol probably not but its cool :biggrin: nah there is a lot of room in the back of the car wash

it would be on a Sat.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 12 2009, 11:54 AM~14449224
> *I'll try to make it, it depends on what day.
> 
> Is that parking lot big enough?
> *


x2


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jul 12 2009, 07:41 PM~14451712
> *x2
> *


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

^ So clean  



on another note more and more lay it low'ers going out to Cabelas on Saturday good seeing yall out there...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Jul 11 2009, 11:59 PM~14447089
> *Yo Austin Ace Is was nice to meet you tonight at cabela's right befor you left...
> Or atleast I think it was you...  :biggrin:  ha! Anyway hit me up wit a
> pm wit your email so I can email you some of the pics you where asking for...
> *


PM sent


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 11 2009, 03:10 PM~14444212
> *if i did another grand opening would everyone be willing to come out with or with out there rides and chill?  im trying to get a radio station and all the clubs out there... it would be on a Sat. from 1:00p till whenever, just not sure on the date yet
> *


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

I'd be down to go if it was on Sat. the 25th ^


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

8's :cheesy:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 13 2009, 10:05 AM~14456903
> *8's :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT HOMIE AINT THAT THE SAME COLOR AS DAVIDS CAR B 4 IT WAS GREEN


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jul 12 2009, 10:57 PM~14452918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Rick u know what I like!  :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 13 2009, 01:50 PM~14458644
> *TIGHT HOMIE AINT THAT THE SAME COLOR AS DAVIDS CAR B 4 IT WAS GREEN
> *


David had a delta 88 this is a caprice 86-87


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

heres some pics i took of the hop yesterday at the grill and chill picnic down in Houston


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

a few more pics from the picnic


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

look like a great turn out


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

We need a picnic in Austin


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jul 14 2009, 07:40 AM~14467050
> *We need a picnic in Austin
> *


Who's down?????????????????????


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jul 14 2009, 07:40 AM~14467050
> *We need a picnic in Austin
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jul 14 2009, 07:40 AM~14467050
> *We need a picnic in Austin
> *


i wanna try and put something like that together. i would love to see something like that put together with everyone from Waco 2 Austin. and maybe try to get more clubs and solo riders involved in the council and we can start doing activities like get togethers and carshows and so forth..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

we need to do something :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

anyone going to cabelas sat. night after the show?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

^^^(heat wave)^^^


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 14 2009, 10:03 AM~14468056
> *i wanna try and put something like that together. i would love to see something like that put together with everyone from Waco 2 Austin.  and maybe try to get more clubs and solo riders involved in the council and we can start doing activities like get togethers and carshows and so forth..
> *


that would be cool


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 14 2009, 10:03 AM~14468056
> *i wanna try and put something like that together. i would love to see something like that put together with everyone from Waco 2 Austin.  and maybe try to get more clubs and solo riders involved in the council and we can start doing activities like get togethers and carshows and so forth..
> *


My ride is in the building stage and might be ready for next summer; I will assist in getting this going.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jul 14 2009, 10:14 AM~14468159
> *My ride is in the building stage and might be ready for next summer; I will assist in getting this going.
> *


That's what it's all about glad to see somebody stepping up.....!  I can help as my time permits.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX+Jul 14 2009, 10:14 AM~14468159-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yezzir thats whats up. i feel maybe its a lil too late to really put anything together for this summer so next summer 2010 would be nice. i know it takes alot of time to get something like that in the works. i would like to see some more of the car clubs and solo riders from Austin be a part of the Central Texas Lowrider Council. Austin has some clean azz rides and it would be nice to see everyone come together and be unitied. it would be bad azz to see Waco/Killeen/Temple/Austin hold it down for Central Texas. They do it up in the DFW area and down in Houston and I know we can do it here too. Maybe we can set up a date so we can start having theses meetings again and have a couple of guys from each club meet up and come up with some ideas. 

Knights of Pleasure has been a part of the CTLC since Tito started it along with Benny & Firme Tiempo and some of the clubs from Killeen and Waco and we were having meetings in Temple. i know its hard for everyone to make it down 2 Temple so maybe we can find a place in Austin and have a meeting there. And I can talk to the guys in Waco and have them get together and we can take it from there.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 14 2009, 06:12 PM~14473068
> *yezzir thats whats up. i feel maybe its a lil too late to really put anything together for this summer so next summer 2010 would be nice. i know it takes alot of time to get something like that in the works. i would like to see some more of the car clubs and solo riders from Austin be a part of the Central Texas Lowrider Council. Austin has some clean azz rides and it would be nice to see everyone come together and be unitied. it would be bad azz to see Waco/Killeen/Temple/Austin hold it down for Central Texas. They do it up in the DFW area and down in Houston and I know we can do it here too. Maybe we can set up a date so we can start having theses meetings again and have a couple of guys from each club meet up and come up with some ideas.
> 
> Knights of Pleasure has been a part of the CTLC since Tito started it along with Benny & Firme Tiempo and some of the clubs from Killeen and Waco and we were having meetings in Temple. i know its hard for everyone to make it down 2 Temple so maybe we can find a place in Austin and have a meeting there. And I can talk to the guys in Waco and have them get together and we can take it from there.
> *


That sounds good Miggy!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 14 2009, 04:12 PM~14473068
> *yezzir thats whats up. i feel maybe its a lil too late to really put anything together for this summer so next summer 2010 would be nice. i know it takes alot of time to get something like that in the works. i would like to see some more of the car clubs and solo riders from Austin be a part of the Central Texas Lowrider Council. Austin has some clean azz rides and it would be nice to see everyone come together and be unitied. it would be bad azz to see Waco/Killeen/Temple/Austin hold it down for Central Texas. They do it up in the DFW area and down in Houston and I know we can do it here too. Maybe we can set up a date so we can start having theses meetings again and have a couple of guys from each club meet up and come up with some ideas.
> 
> Knights of Pleasure has been a part of the CTLC since Tito started it along with Benny & Firme Tiempo and some of the clubs from Killeen and Waco and we were having meetings in Temple. i know its hard for everyone to make it down 2 Temple so maybe we can find a place in Austin and have a meeting there. And I can talk to the guys in Waco and have them get together and we can take it from there.
> *


*WHAT DOES THE CTLC DO ?? *


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Sick Ass Flic Flac!


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 14 2009, 11:03 AM~14468056
> *i wanna try and put something like that together. i would love to see something like that put together with everyone from Waco 2 Austin.  and maybe try to get more clubs and solo riders involved in the council and we can start doing activities like get togethers and carshows and so forth..
> *



Sounds good, but make it late summer (Sept) 
too damm hot now!
:biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jul 15 2009, 08:55 AM~14479956
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

=


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

*thanks for looking * http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14486670


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Jul 15 2009, 07:55 PM~14486853
> *thanks for looking   http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14486670
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:drewl: :drewl:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 15 2009, 09:00 PM~14488217
> *:drewl: :drewl:
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT THINKING ABOUT BUILDING 1 MYSELF


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 15 2009, 10:33 PM~14488647
> *TIGHT THINKING ABOUT BUILDING 1 MYSELF
> *


tire 1100 a piece :0


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

not the best pic but the 4s r tuckn


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 15 2009, 10:33 PM~14488647
> *TIGHT THINKING ABOUT BUILDING 1 MYSELF
> *


 :0


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RUB A DUB_@Jul 15 2009, 11:44 PM~14488770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet I like that ride...


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 15 2009, 09:38 PM~14488711
> *tire 1100 a piece  :0
> *


WHAT SIZE OF RIMS R THEY


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Jul 15 2009, 07:55 PM~14486853
> *thanks for looking   http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14486670
> *


*oops sorry, fixed LOL*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=487949


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 16 2009, 09:49 AM~14491730
> *WHAT SIZE OF RIMS R THEY
> *


275/25/R28


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 16 2009, 10:53 AM~14492841
> *275/25/R28
> *


DAMN SOME BIG WHEELS DONT THINK I CAN GO PASS 26" MUH BOY HAS SOME ON HIS TAHOE AND AND IT STILL RUNS GOOD AND DRIVEABLE AFTER THAT THE RIDE IS SHITY BUT 28 AND 30 LOOK NICE


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 16 2009, 06:21 AM~14490493
> *sweet I like that ride...
> *


x2 looks good Paul


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 16 2009, 04:42 PM~14496293
> *x2 looks good Paul
> *


X3


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jul 16 2009, 10:43 PM~14499187
> *There has been a change to the tour (the website and flyers will be updated today or tomorrow).
> 
> The Austin stop has been switched to the following:
> ...


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jul 17 2009, 12:41 AM~14500507
> *
> *


DAMN NO MORE AUSTIN SHOW :dunno:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 17 2009, 08:02 AM~14501588
> *DAMN NO MORE AUSTIN SHOW  :dunno:
> *



nope


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jul 17 2009, 01:41 AM~14500507


It seems they are trying to make this into like a "Tex-Mex or a mini-trunk" event. If you now about Tex Mex then you know what kind of atmosphere I am talking about.
Sucks about the Austin show.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jul 17 2009, 07:39 AM~14501812
> *nope
> *


THAT F*&^ UP


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

no austin show in September...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

^^^^BUMP^^^^


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Hump i mean Bump :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 18 2009, 08:26 PM~14514524
> *Hump i mean Bump  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: dump :uh:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 18 2009, 11:20 PM~14515199
> *:uh: i got dumped :uh:
> *











aww you'll be ok homie :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

nooooo i threw a dump


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

poop?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

how was the park rub a dub?


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

IT BLOWED


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

APPRECIATE THE COMMENTS YA'LL


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 15 2009, 10:38 PM~14488711
> *tire 1100 a piece  :0
> *


CRAIGSLIST POTNAH


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

For those that saw me start this at Cabela's this where its at so far.

Almost done with this ho.


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

CAME OUT FUCKIN TITE


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 19 2009, 10:37 AM~14516782
> *nooooo i threw a dump
> *


i drove threw Lamesa on Fri... my phone was dead so i couldnt call you


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

A MEMBER OF MY CAR CLUBS CAR GOT STOLEN FROM HIS APARTMENTS ON THE MORNING OF THE 19TH... IF YOU GO TO CHICANO PARK YOU MAY HAVE SEEN IT...
WHO EVER STOLE IT TOOK THE RIMS OFF OF IT AND LEFT IT ON BLOCKS IN SOME APARTMENT COMP. OF OF MANCHACA RD. 

The Rims Are Not That COMMON,and Not To Many Cars Have This Style Of Rims
They Are 22" and ruberband tires...

SO WHERE ASKING IF ANYONE SEES THE RIMS OR KNOWS OF ANYONE TRYING TO SELL THEM TO PLEASE CONTACT HIM ASAP!
THERE IS A REWARD FOR ANYONE WHO FINDS THEM OR KNOWS WHERE THEY ARE!

HIS NAME IS ADAM (409)457-4340

thankx to everyone!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Jul 20 2009, 12:51 AM~14522730
> *A MEMBER OF MY CAR CLUBS CAR GOT STOLEN FROM HIS APARTMENTS ON THE MORNING OF THE 19TH... IF YOU GO TO CHICANO PARK YOU MAY HAVE SEEN IT...
> WHO EVER STOLE IT TOOK THE RIMS OFF OF IT AND LEFT IT ON BLOCKS IN SOME APARTMENT COMP. OF OF MANCHACA RD.
> 
> ...



That sux homie. I will keep an eye out.


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jul 20 2009, 12:53 AM~14522742
> *That sux homie.  I will keep an eye out.
> *


I know it does and he was pre reg for the heat wave... 
But thankx for the support from Midnight Memories C.C. and for keeping a eye out for us!


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Jul 20 2009, 12:51 AM~14522730
> *A MEMBER OF MY CAR CLUBS CAR GOT STOLEN FROM HIS APARTMENTS ON THE MORNING OF THE 19TH... IF YOU GO TO CHICANO PARK YOU MAY HAVE SEEN IT...
> WHO EVER STOLE IT TOOK THE RIMS OFF OF IT AND LEFT IT ON BLOCKS IN SOME APARTMENT COMP. OF OF MANCHACA RD.
> 
> ...


I hate that kind of shit :angry:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> For those that saw me start this at Cabela's this where its at so far.
> 
> 
> 
> funny if you could photoshop his wifes name on it as the owner and send him a pic for him to ck it out ... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> > For those that saw me start this at Cabela's this where its at so far.
> > funny if you could photoshop his wifes name on it as the owner and send him a pic for him to ck it out ... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> lol


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Anybody gonna have extra bands for the Heat Wave? Let me know if you do...


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jul 19 2009, 10:48 PM~14521234
> *how was the park rub a dub?
> *



chicano park,
sucked, no rides out thier, just people hanging out now


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jul 20 2009, 12:53 AM~14522742
> *That sux homie.  I will keep an eye out.
> *


x2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Jul 20 2009, 11:07 AM~14524309
> *chicano park,
> sucked, no rides out thier, just people hanging out now
> 
> *


PEOPLE HANGING OUT WITH THEIR WANG OUT!! ME AND FLACO PARKED NEXT TO THIS WHITE DUDE THAT WAS GETTING HEAD FROM A PROSTITUTE!! FLACOS GOT PICS, POST THEM UP BRO!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

83's Finest

WHATS UP BRO?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Jul 20 2009, 07:05 PM~14530258
> *PEOPLE HANGING OUT WITH THEIR WANG OUT!! ME AND FLACO PARKED NEXT TO THIS WHITE DUDE THAT WAS GETTING HEAD FROM A PROSTITUTE!! FLACOS GOT PICS, POST THEM UP BRO!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what the hell


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Jul 20 2009, 07:05 PM~14530258
> *PEOPLE HANGING OUT WITH THEIR WANG OUT!! ME AND FLACO PARKED NEXT TO THIS WHITE DUDE THAT WAS GETTING HEAD FROM A PROSTITUTE!! FLACOS GOT PICS, POST THEM UP BRO!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG+Jul 20 2009, 07:05 PM~14530258-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUSTED :0


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jul 20 2009, 07:34 AM~14523557
> *I hate that kind of shit :angry:
> *


yea tell me about it... :angry: 
homie just trying to fix up his ride...
he just got them about a month ago
he bought them from my president and still owes him like 100bucks on them
also the car has been found but them punks busted out a window and poped the steering column so his shits all busted up
and he was pre reg for the heat wave,but we got another set of 20z that we gonna
put on them just so he can still take his car... :cheesy:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 20 2009, 10:42 AM~14524565
> *x2
> *


 :thumbsup: thankx mark


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 20 2009, 10:20 PM~14532861
> *BUSTED  :0
> *


by the way.. i wonder who the white guy was


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Jul 20 2009, 08:05 PM~14530258
> *PEOPLE HANGING OUT WITH THEIR WANG OUT!! ME AND FLACO PARKED NEXT TO THIS WHITE DUDE THAT WAS GETTING HEAD FROM A PROSTITUTE!! FLACOS GOT PICS, POST THEM UP BRO!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I can't. Photobucket is trippin.


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Jul 20 2009, 08:05 PM~14530258
> *PEOPLE HANGING OUT WITH THEIR WANG OUT!! ME AND FLACO PARKED NEXT TO THIS WHITE DUDE THAT WAS GETTING HEAD FROM A PROSTITUTE!! FLACOS GOT PICS, POST THEM UP BRO!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:barf: 
hope of pics of the girl, and hope she looks good and if not, dont wana c
:biggrin:


----------



## ATXrider (Dec 4, 2008)

> by the way.. i wonder who the white guy was
> [/quote
> 
> 
> why are you interested in him.... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> > by the way.. i wonder who the white guy was
> > [/quote
> > why are you interested in him.... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:cheesy: i want it!

i needa go look for a job fast!
http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1262291896.html


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

bump


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jul 22 2009, 02:52 PM~14551275
> *bump
> *


hey bro i got your message while i was at work today so hit me up whenever you get a chance. i wont be at heatwave this weekend so good luck to everyone thats showing out there :thumbsup: i been to a carshow or picnic the past 4 weekends in a row from Austin to San Antonio to Houston to Killeen so i need to chill this weekend. but ill be going to the Rollerz Only show in San Antonio next weekend though


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

A good friend of mine was shot yeaterday by a neighbor....now he is a good kid that was a high school grad, working to pay bills and to build his lowrider bikes and cutty....he is at brack in room 851 and if anybody would like to try to reach him to give him a few kind words that would be great...when i last spoke to him he was excited bout going out to the heatwave but is now in the hospital w/ a gun shot wound.....link to story


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jul 22 2009, 06:58 PM~14553867
> *A good friend of mine was shot yeaterday by a neighbor....now he is a good kid that was a high school grad, working to pay bills and to build his lowrider bikes and cutty....he is at brack in room 851 and if anybody would like to try to reach him to give him a few kind words that would be great...when i last spoke to him he was excited bout going out to the heatwave but is now in the hospital w/ a gun shot wound.....link to story
> *


crazy story :angry:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

See you homie's at the show


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 23 2009, 12:22 AM~14556614
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

^ damnit man...


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 22 2009, 11:22 PM~14556614
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Is that in your garage?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace+Jul 23 2009, 09:16 AM~14558841-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 22 2009, 11:22 PM~14556614
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

nice but needs 13's
:biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Jul 23 2009, 02:44 PM~14561695
> *nice but needs 13's
> :biggrin:
> *


+13's :cheesy:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

done


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jul 23 2009, 09:39 PM~14565786
> *done
> 
> 
> ...


damn bro that came out niceeee


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Jul 23 2009, 02:44 PM~14561695
> *nice but needs 13's
> :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 24 2009, 07:43 AM~14568293
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


x3


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey Miggy...hit me up been hearing some things i wanna talk to you about...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*WHO REMEMBERS THIS ?? * :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Jul 24 2009, 10:36 PM~14576027
> *Hey Miggy...hit me up been hearing some things i wanna talk to you about...
> *


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

first off i've had her number...2nd u been talkin shit bout me since i saw u at that benefit..trying to smile in my face and then talk..that shit got old..and now i hear u still talking shit...u dont even know me to be sayin a damn thing bout me...so were u gunna be at so i can talk to u about this in person..U going to Cabelas..hit me up...and dont be telling me who needs to be comin to my house, i think u got a nuff to worry about..


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Say homies this thread aint for this drama.We are all brothers in this forum in my eye's;so you guys workout your problems like men and try to leave this off the board. (Peace) :h5:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jul 25 2009, 07:52 AM~14577923
> *Say homies this thread aint for this drama.We are all brothers in this forum in my eye's;so you guys workout your problems like men and try to leave this off the board. (Peace)  :h5:
> *


oh I agree..but i dont have a number or address for the guy or i would have taken that approach...and Im aware of what this thread is for...didnt mean to disrespect anyone just trying to figure out a problem..512 563 8132 Fatboy...


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Jul 25 2009, 10:38 AM~14578454
> *oh I agree..but i dont have a number or address for the guy or i would have taken that approach...and Im aware of what this thread is for...didnt mean to disrespect anyone just trying to figure out a problem..512 563 8132  Fatboy...
> *


it's all good homie


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Jul 25 2009, 03:32 AM~14577387
> *first off i've had her number...2nd u been talkin shit bout me since i saw u at that benefit..trying to smile in my face and then talk..that shit got old..and now i hear u still talking shit...u dont even know me to be sayin a damn thing bout me...so were u gunna be at so i can talk to u about this in person..U going to Cabelas..hit me up...and dont be telling me who needs to be comin to my house, i think u got a nuff to worry about..
> *


like i said shes just tryin to start drama wit someone anyone who will listen to her. i aint trippin on it though and i dont know how my last message got edited lol.. i aint here for drama and i aint been sayin shit about you. but believe whatever you wanna believe. if i believed half the shit i hear people say about me id be one pissed off mesican too but i dont.. people always gonna talk and make up shit. thats life and Cabelas no i dont think so i dont even know where thats at but ill prob be cruisin downtown since its heatwave weekend and rides will actually be out tonight. theres a 50% chance iam headin up north to Waco or 50% chance iam headin south to da ATX .. just hit up my cell 254-482-5305 if i dont answer ill call u back


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

Problem has been resolved thank you lay it low!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

yezzirrr :thumbsup: 

now i wonder hows everyone doing at heatwave :yes: and hopefully no one is gettin too hot out there :burn: ..


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 25 2009, 06:18 PM~14580694
> *yezzirrr  :thumbsup:
> 
> now i wonder hows everyone doing at heatwave  :yes: and hopefully no one is gettin too hot out there  :burn:  ..
> *



dog i lost 2 pounds beleive that..  right now i am about to eat kfc


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 25 2009, 06:18 PM~14580694
> *yezzirrr  :thumbsup:
> 
> now i wonder hows everyone doing at heatwave  :yes: and hopefully no one is gettin too hot out there  :burn:  ..
> *



Heatwave update. Tomorrow is round three. All ready drank about 15 cases of beer. Dont believe me? Ask 96 Impala, ATXSS, PssssT, Rub A Dub, Atx Pinky, Chop 73, ATX dually. From 9 AM to 7 PM. No bullshit. I headed to tha store to buy beer for tomorrow so we can get an early start on sunday.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jul 25 2009, 07:24 PM~14581033
> *Heatwave update.  Tomorrow is round three.  All ready drank about 15 cases of beer.  Dont believe me?  Ask 96 Impala, ATXSS, PssssT, Rub A Dub, Atx Pinky, Chop 73, ATX dually.  From 9 AM to 7 PM.  No bullshit.  I headed to tha store to buy beer for tomorrow so we can get an early start on sunday.
> *



yes are you right. can you buy a case of water????


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*CRUISE TONIGHT AT 11:00 DOWN TOWN *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whATS UP ATX GOODLUCK TO ALL WHO ENTERED AT THE HEATWAVE WOULD OF MADE IN BUT HERE IN CALI REPPIN TX TTT


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 25 2009, 10:50 PM~14581978
> *whATS UP ATX GOODLUCK TO ALL WHO ENTERED AT THE HEATWAVE WOULD OF MADE IN BUT HERE IN CALI  REPPIN TX TTT
> *


Pics or it dont happen! :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Good luck to all my homies and club members at the heat wave!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576+Jul 25 2009, 07:24 PM~14581033-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dayummmmmmmmm and i bet ATXSS got a buzz off a 6pack 
and x2 bout that case of water. i can slam down some brew but not in the heat or you'll find me knocked out somewhere after awhile :0 atleast they'll cool and let you bring in your own beer and drinks. some carshows be wanting to charge 5 dollars a 16oz


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*FOR SALE 13X7 ZENITH WIREWHEEL WITH NEW TIRES NEVER BEEN DRIVEN ON $2,200 PM IF INTERESTED OR TO MAKE AN OFFER. THNX !! *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jul 26 2009, 12:31 PM~14585026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those will look good on that 94 lac :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 26 2009, 10:53 AM~14585170
> *those will look good on that 94 lac :biggrin:
> *











*IF THEY DONT SELL ILL JUST PUT THEM ON THIS....
BUT MY 4DR. IS STILL FOR SALE ... :biggrin:
*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

now that heatwave is over, i bet everyones ready to sleep till wednesday 

congrads to all that won :thumbsup: how was it?


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

Any pics? who got the best sunburn? any new rides pop up out there?


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

How about the hop?


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

It was nice out there,i met a lot of homies from this site this weekend


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Jul 26 2009, 10:55 PM~14589222
> *Any pics? who got the best sunburn? any new rides pop up out there?
> *


Best Sunburn Goes To Miklo! :biggrin: Congrads on da new paint, lookin good


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

whats up atx this is rocky about to leave cali bad ass show war was off the hook will post pics when i get home in 18 hrs


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

man I went to the heatwave on Saturday ... The whole time I was there I had a cold bottle of water in my hand and I must have finished 10 bottles of water all day... 5:30 came around right after I got done talking to alex and mona I felt and throwin up and passing out... I sat down and drank another bottle of water 10 min. later I was good again... 

don't know fellas is that a sign I'm gettin to old for this shit ? That has never ever happened to me before.. I felt like shit for the next 12 hours... 

Oh yeah I did'nt win anything either.  

owell I had fun seeing yall fools out there and I do mean FOOLS.. :biggrin: 

Pablo, hey wey, your story boards are the shit...

Miklo that paint job you got is bad aSS ....

Alex, Mona's Car lookin great as usaul :biggrin: ... All yall ATX folks that repped were lookin great... Make me wanna pull a loan out and do up the 48 allready... shit I wish...

finally got to see Pinky in person the car does not disappoint...  

and the ladies were off the chain as well from what I heard .... I was'nt lookin 
:wow: :around: :worship:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jul 26 2009, 09:56 PM~14589233
> *How about the hop?
> *


It was a good one :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64+Jul 26 2009, 09:55 PM~14589222-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 27 2009, 10:39 AM~14591997
> *:|
> it was nice to finally meet you bro
> :biggrin: thanks Lamark, where were you?
> ...


In da AC!  :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 27 2009, 11:23 AM~14592908
> *In da AC!    :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 27 2009, 11:23 AM~14592908
> *In da AC!    :biggrin:
> *


you and me both  i needed a weekend off. but back on the highway next weekend


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jul 26 2009, 08:56 PM~14589233
> *How about the hop?
> *


*ANY VIDEO OF THE HOP ??*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jul 27 2009, 05:55 PM~14597330
> *ANY VIDEO OF THE HOP ??
> *


i seen a few they posted on the heatwave topic


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jul 19 2009, 08:34 PM~14520470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Were you shooting these and the other girl in green with a flash, or was it really late in the day? They look underexposed. Looks like flash with some and others no.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stradale_@Jul 28 2009, 02:33 PM~14606079
> *Were you shooting these and the other girl in green with a flash, or was it really late in the day? They look underexposed. Looks like flash with some and others no.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :werd: :biggrin: 

lets see how good your pics come out


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 28 2009, 04:32 PM~14607321
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :werd:  :biggrin:
> 
> lets see how good your pics come out
> *


Get me in contact with both girls and we can have shoot-off! Big Rick vs. Stradale :biggrin: 

No, seriously. I was just asking because they looked a little dark. Inquiry my friend, inquiry, no shit talking. heh.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stradale_@Jul 28 2009, 05:34 PM~14607990
> *Get me in contact with both girls and we can have shoot-off!  Big Rick vs. Stradale :biggrin:
> 
> No, seriously. I was just asking because they looked a little dark. Inquiry my friend, inquiry, no shit talking. heh.
> *


just take pix of each other :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Big Jesse where are the pics of the new toy?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jul 28 2009, 06:09 PM~14608859
> *Big Jesse where are the pics of the new toy?
> *


*ILL HAVE PICS THIS WEEKEND...*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jul 28 2009, 07:09 PM~14608859
> *Big Jesse where are the pics of the new toy?
> *


WHAAAAAT!!!??? :0


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jul 28 2009, 07:09 PM~14608859
> *Big Jesse where are the pics of the new toy?
> *


Say what?????? :0


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

why not.....





WHAT



:biggrin: 
had too


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jul 28 2009, 05:48 PM~14608119
> *just take pix of each other :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 lol


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

the king lives my wife and micheal at hollywood


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jul 28 2009, 05:48 PM~14608119
> *just take pix of each other :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


So long as he wears the green dress!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jul 31 2009, 02:47 PM~14639591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now you're talkin :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jul 31 2009, 01:47 PM~14639591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN IT


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jul 31 2009, 08:44 AM~14636898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Are her pants painted on


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 1 2009, 01:37 AM~14644844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM STILL ON :roflmao:

GOT BORED TODAY
its got a few flaws but nothiing a pinstripping brush can fix


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

what's up everyone in the ATX hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

hey i got 2 lite grey area rugs i wanna sale. if anyone is lookin for some they can use as part of their display then hit me up. ill let em both go for 20 bucks or 10 bucks each


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

wow ATX was really representing today at the Rollerz Only Show in San Antonio. Congradulations to Knights Of Pleasure on yalls wins and everyone else who placed. iam finally home and tired as fuck


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jul 31 2009, 10:44 AM~14636898
> *
> 
> 
> ...



VERY NICE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Aug 4 2009, 09:26 AM~14669681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can't wait :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

todays my mom bday..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Happy Birthday to your mother Rick.. hope yall enjoy the day and damn thoses pics made me hungry :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 4 2009, 05:01 PM~14674288
> *Happy Birthday to your mother Rick.. hope yall enjoy the day and damn thoses pics made me hungry  :biggrin:
> *



thanks big dog.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

rick room(s) booked


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: miggy254, *kustom_caddi88, MiKLO*


:wave: :wave:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

wheres the rest of the big rim pics :dunno:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 4 2009, 06:02 PM~14674926
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn.....


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 4 2009, 06:02 PM~14674926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my biscuts hold well under pressure :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 4 2009, 07:02 PM~14674926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dayum! :0


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 5 2009, 11:43 AM~14681995
> *my biscuts hold well under pressure :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


well did'nt you test them personnally before you let them go out ? :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 5 2009, 12:50 PM~14683534
> *well did'nt you test them personnally before you let them go out ?  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

^^^now that would be a pic^^^


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*NICE PICS MIGGY !! * :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 5 2009, 05:12 PM~14685932
> *NICE PICS MIGGY !!   :biggrin:
> *


thanks

should've seen when they got naked :0 but then they dissappeared with Miklo :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 5 2009, 03:29 PM~14684461
> *^^^now that would be a pic^^^
> *


Why didn't you take your car?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 5 2009, 02:29 PM~14684461
> *^^^now that would be a pic^^^
> *


no this is a pic


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 5 2009, 09:49 PM~14688874
> *no this is a pic
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

whos all going to longview?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 5 2009, 09:39 PM~14688774
> *Why didn't you take your car?
> *


i dont know... i wish i would have :twak:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 5 2009, 09:49 PM~14688874
> *no this is a pic
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: DAMMIT!!! :roflmao: that reminds me of my 21st birthday lol


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

man this dude looks damn familiar I had to do a double take.. :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :wow: :loco: 

http://www.click2houston.com/video/20298582/index.html


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 7 2009, 07:41 AM~14701046
> *man this dude looks damn familiar I had to do a double take.. :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :wow:  :loco:
> 
> http://www.click2houston.com/video/20298582/index.html
> *


damn!


----------



## HOMIEZ56 (Jul 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt hope every 1 makes it safe to longview :angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Aug 7 2009, 08:47 PM~14707544
> *ttt hope every 1 makes it safe to longview  :angel:
> *


were here just relaxing in da hotel.....


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 7 2009, 10:54 PM~14708472
> *were here just relaxing in da hotel.....
> *


wish i was too but i still got that 5hr drive ahead of me. leaving here in about an hour and half at 3am.. gonna take me a nap before i leave.. see u guys in a few


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 8 2009, 12:27 AM~14709229
> *wish i was too but i still got that 5hr drive ahead of me. leaving here in about an hour and half at 3am.. gonna take me a nap before i leave.. see u guys in a few
> *


be safe *****


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 7 2009, 09:54 PM~14708472
> *were here just relaxing in da hotel.....
> *


COOL POST SOME PICS WHEN YALL GET BACK GOOD LUCK TO ALL


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

here some pics of the show


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

here's some more


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

the show is over now......

Rick got 1st
I got 2nd (to S.A. Roller [John])


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

its 6 in the morning and just now gettin back from longview.. good night and thanks for not posting that 1 pic :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

new cruise/chill spot at the best buy on capital of tx and 183 at 10:00p every sat. night. there was like 100 cars there last night, a few low lows


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 8 2009, 06:02 PM~14713006
> *the show is over now......
> 
> Rick got 1st
> ...












AUGUST 23rd :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 9 2009, 05:29 PM~14718223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 9 2009, 05:29 PM~14718223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam about time you pull it out the garage


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

how much would you offer?

"the car runs good on 24s nice clean perfect interior. all lights work perfect original seats perfect headliner has all wood panels and trim alarm w/2 remotes original radio and power antenna works original v6 quiet motor and a/c new paint job 5 weeks old. email me for more pictures (the only thing it needs two rear bumper fillers) "


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

squid nice car but get to much into it cash wise...because of the rims...a nice clean g-body is worth 1500-2200 and you can find 24" rims for 1200 allday on craigslist and your most likley gonna repaint it w/ you new skills...
so in my opinion 1800 on the car and about 900 for the rims...thats 2800...but no more than 3500 depending on how much you really want it...but nice car

good luck


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 9 2009, 04:29 PM~14718223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's+Aug 9 2009, 04:36 PM~14718664-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ITS BACK IN THE GARAGE :biggrin: NO WERE TO RIDE....... *


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 9 2009, 08:41 PM~14720158
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> how much would you offer?
> ...


looks clean too bad it dont have a v8.. gonna have uphill battles on them 24s with a v6. iam sure someone will throw down 3g'z for a car like that. especially in the Killeen area with all theses soldiers coming back. they coming back with alot of $$$ and buyin slabs left n right in ft hood. i know someone who bought a 96 caprice on 24s for 9,000 and he threw down the money like it was nothing. them G.I.'s are ballin right now


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 9 2009, 09:17 PM~14720498
> *THNX !! READY FOR THE 94 BIGBODY ??
> 
> ITS BACK IN THE GARAGE  :biggrin:  NO WERE TO RIDE.......
> *


*








what do you mean??? *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 9 2009, 04:29 PM~14718223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 9 2009, 09:40 PM~14721399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I NEED MY A.C. FIXED....* :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 9 2009, 10:40 PM~14721399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a huge dent in the fender! :roflmao:
I can pop of out :yes:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 9 2009, 11:05 PM~14721676
> *I NEED MY A.C. FIXED....  :biggrin:
> *


i got 1 of them trucker fans you can plug into your lighter ill let it go for 10 bucks. its just like the 1 Miklo had in his car


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 9 2009, 10:51 PM~14722095
> *i got 1 of them trucker fans you can plug into your lighter ill let it go for 10 bucks. its just like the 1 Miklo had in his car
> *


*HELL NAW.......* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WHOS COMMING UP TO WEST TX FOR THE SHOW HIT ME UP ILL BOOK SOME ROOMS FOR YALL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 9 2009, 11:40 PM~14721399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that the park yesterday i was gonna go but it didnt stop raining till about seven. i didnt think anyone would go. :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:0 it was sunny up north :dunno: :around:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Aug 10 2009, 11:11 AM~14724156
> *WHOS COMMING UP TO WEST TX FOR THE SHOW HIT ME UP ILL BOOK SOME ROOMS FOR YALL
> 
> 
> ...


were leaving friday morining :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

:0 :0 ENY 1 ESL


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Aug 10 2009, 01:10 PM~14725229
> *:0  :0 ENY 1 ESL
> *


I want to go, the playboy need some sun. Haven't been out in a min.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 10 2009, 10:57 AM~14724536
> *:0 it was sunny up north :dunno: :around:
> *


x2 we didnt get anything up here either but we sure need it


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 10 2009, 03:42 PM~14727689
> *x2 we didnt get anything up here either but we sure need it
> *


 :nono: :nono: WE DONT NEED RAIN UP NORTH LOL


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 10 2009, 03:36 PM~14727617
> *I want to go, the playboy need some sun. Haven't been out in a min.
> *


SHUR WOULD LIKE TO C U UP HERE 100 BUCK BEST BIKE PAYS FOR THE TRIP


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Aug 9 2009, 11:28 PM~14721245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You were right bro.................................. It *DOES* looks better in the dark :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Aug 10 2009, 06:09 PM~14727988
> *SHUR WOULD LIKE TO C U UP HERE 100 BUCK BEST BIKE PAYS FOR THE TRIP
> *


  no way of goin, I could use that money, need a tranny for da cutdog


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 10 2009, 07:53 PM~14729749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 10 2009, 07:53 PM~14729749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Aug 9 2009, 09:28 PM~14721245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

high rocco


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 10 2009, 08:59 PM~14731192
> *high rocco
> *


WHATS UP SQUID I C U LOOKING 4 A G BODY ON 24 NICE U SHOULD GET WHAT U LIKE HOWS EVERYTHING GOING ANY MORE BIKE BUILDING


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WHATS UP ATX IF YALL AINT DOING NOTHING THIS WEEKIN LETS GET IT HYPED UP WEST TEXAS 2 SHOW SAT AND SUN DONT MISS OUT 
















CASH PRIZES AT BOTH SHOW


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt for atx


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

GREAT GOOGALY MOOGALY !!!!! 
LOOK AT THE SIZE OF THOSE POOL TABLES THEY ARE TINY..... :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Aug 12 2009, 06:41 PM~14749700
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

hey juan heres a sample of pedal car


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Aug 12 2009, 08:28 PM~14751352
> *Nice!!
> *


thanks


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Looks Good Oscar! ! ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Sweet Shot!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Aug 13 2009, 08:31 AM~14755739
> *Sweet Shot!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

new stuff from tha Rio Grande Valley


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Aug 13 2009, 09:12 PM~14763672
> *new stuff from tha Rio Grande Valley
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Aug 13 2009, 08:12 PM~14763672
> *new stuff from tha Rio Grande Valley
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

more from RGV


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Good luck to alex and mona on da trip and show be safe!


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Whats good austin?


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Aug 13 2009, 09:22 PM~14763819
> *more from RGV
> 
> 
> ...


SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Aug 13 2009, 09:31 AM~14755739
> *Sweet Shot!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 13 2009, 06:42 PM~14761468
> *x2
> *



Thanks!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 14 2009, 06:17 AM~14766985
> *Good luck to alex and mona on da trip and show be safe!
> *


This is Alex at Rocky's. We made it safe and sound with Mona driving.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*CAN SOMEONE NAME SOME 4X4 SHOPS. IM LOOKING FOR THIS TYPE OF TIRE, IVE BEEN TO 4 WHEEL PARTS BUT THEY DONT CARRY THIS TIRE. THNX !! *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Aug 14 2009, 05:08 PM~14771539
> *This is Alex at Rocky's. We made it safe and sound with Mona driving.
> *


  good job Mona!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 14 2009, 05:09 PM~14771546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I seen that one 4x4 shop off I-35 sb near or between breaker n runbrug


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 14 2009, 04:26 PM~14772295
> *I seen that one 4x4 shop off I-35 sb near or between breaker n runbrug
> *


*ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT PICK-UP HEAVEN ?? *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 14 2009, 05:29 PM~14772314
> *ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT PICK-UP HEAVEN ??
> *


thats a strip club aint it? :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Jesse check out this site,I think these are the sme wheels  http://www.tirepackage.com/Wheels/XD766-Di...00106&t_pl=5342


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 14 2009, 06:29 PM~14772314
> *ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT PICK-UP HEAVEN ??
> *


yea I thank that's it


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Aug 14 2009, 05:13 PM~14772664
> *Jesse check out this site,I think these are the sme wheels  http://www.tirepackage.com/Wheels/XD766-Di...00106&t_pl=5342
> *


*YEA THATS THE RIM BUT IM LOOKING FOR THAT TIRE...*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

On the set of Machete today  
















Me and Danny Trejo








Steven Seagal








Michelle Rodriguez :biggrin: 








Me getting makeup :0 :roflmao: 









ill post more pics soon


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

they doing movie here in austin ??

any car shows comming up in ATX ?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Aug 14 2009, 08:41 PM~14773557
> *they doing movie here in austin ??
> 
> any car shows comming up in ATX  ?
> *


yeah here in Austin  

Midnight Memories has one coming up sept. 6 i think... its in sept. for sure though at the pep boys on south lamar


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

...ill find out the date


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 14 2009, 08:11 PM~14773359
> *On the set of Machete today
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass miklo


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 14 2009, 09:11 PM~14773359
> *On the set of Machete today
> 
> 
> ...


thats cool cat


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX+Aug 14 2009, 09:03 PM~14773714-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homies


----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

Just wanted to let everyone know that we are doing a benefit for my mom today at Rabbits Lounge 1618 east Chicon Street, $6.50 a plate chicken sausage, rice, beans and pot salad. She had 4 disc fusion done in her neck back in May and she has lots of medical bills she still has to pay. We will start at about 10 until whenever. Thank you in advance to anyone going out there and May you all be blessed.

Sara
aka
Sweet & Freaky
aka
Mrs.lac

ROLLERZ ONLY AUSTIN TEXAS


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 14 2009, 08:11 PM~14773359
> *On the set of Machete today
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad ass ..


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 14 2009, 08:06 PM~14772975
> *YEA THATS THE RIM BUT IM LOOKING FOR THAT TIRE...
> *


check the link Super Swamper m16 :0


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 14 2009, 09:11 PM~14773359
> *On the set of Machete today
> 
> 
> ...


Thats whats up Miklo yall going to bestbuy tonight?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Aug 15 2009, 08:45 AM~14776607-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: yeah we'll be out there... ill see you out there


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 14 2009, 07:11 PM~14773359
> *On the set of Machete today
> 
> 
> ...


*TELL'EM TO SPRINKLE GLITTER ON YOU SO YOU CAN LOOK SHINY.....*


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper+Aug 14 2009, 08:41 PM~14773557-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea Midnight Memories show is on the 6th at pep boys,i was gonna try and make it to there show but ill be down in the RGV for Border Bash 09' :biggrin: 

And lone star cruisers c.c. is having there 1st annual car show on aug.22nd at 6575 decker lane in the parking lot behind club escapade... Trampia and some other rapers will be out there and Street Seen will also be out there taking photos!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 15 2009, 01:17 PM~14777951
> *TELL'EM TO SPRINKLE GLITTER ON YOU SO YOU CAN LOOK SHINY.....
> *


 :roflmao: they were like "youre gonna need some sun screen" lol


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 15 2009, 01:49 PM~14778087
> *Yea Midnight Memories show is on the 6th at pep boys,i was gonna try and make it to there show but ill be down in the RGV for Border Bash 09' :biggrin:
> 
> And lone star cruisers c.c. is having there 1st annual car show on aug.22nd at 6575 decker lane in the parking lot behind club escapade... Trampia and some other rapers will be out there and Street Seen will also be out there taking photos!
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FATASS+Aug 15 2009, 01:49 PM~14778087-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wha time u gonna be at bestbuy? i wanna go check it out tonight


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Aug 15 2009, 10:22 AM~14776742
> *Thats whats up Miklo yall going to bestbuy tonight?
> *


what time n where by?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 15 2009, 04:41 PM~14779265
> *what time n where by?
> *


*183 AND CAPITAL TEXAS, MIKLO SAID AROUND 10......*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 15 2009, 06:53 PM~14779331
> *183 AND CAPITAL TEXAS, MIKLO SAID AROUND 10......
> *


r u goin? I want to check out da lac


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 15 2009, 05:01 PM~14779380
> *r u goin? I want to check out da lac
> *


*IM GOING BUT IM TAKING THE 2DR.*


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

I'll see everybody out there


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 15 2009, 06:05 PM~14779414
> *IM GOING BUT IM TAKING THE 2DR.
> *


you better,i want to see the lac


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Aug 15 2009, 06:06 PM~14779427
> *I'll see everybody out there
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 15 2009, 07:05 PM~14779414
> *IM GOING BUT IM TAKING THE 2DR.
> *


 :0  damn wanted to see da 4door


----------



## wonderz_2007 (Jan 5, 2007)

anyone here in austin looking for a continental kit, i got a white 14 kit that is in good shape that im trying to sell...if anyone is looking just hit me with a pm...thanks


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wonderz_2007_@Aug 16 2009, 05:11 AM~14782646
> *anyone here in austin looking for a continental kit, i got a white 14 kit that is in good shape that im trying to sell...if anyone is looking just hit me with a pm...thanks
> *


pm sent. :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

it was good seeing everybody last night! DKM ATX nice meeting u n ur wife. RO. Congrats on da 1year anniversay! Mr.512( B"I"G J) and Acosta 512!


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 16 2009, 10:39 AM~14783563
> *it was good seeing everybody last night! DKM ATX nice meeting u n ur wife. RO. Congrats on da 1year anniversay! Mr.512( B"I"G J) and Acosta 512!
> *


Same here homie;it was good hanging out and meeting you guys last night. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Pic's from last night ,sorry my camera sucks


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

is there a car show next saturday at biknis?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 16 2009, 09:39 AM~14783563
> *it was good seeing everybody last night! DKM ATX nice meeting u n ur wife. RO. Congrats on da 1year anniversay! Mr.512 "SOLO CHOLO" and Acosta 512!
> *


*FIXED....*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*DONALD,LAMARK,R.O. IT WAS NICE HANGING OUT LASTNIGHT.....*


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 16 2009, 12:48 PM~14784180
> *DONALD,LAMARK,R.O. IT WAS NICE HANGING OUT LASTNIGHT.....
> *


 :biggrin: Need a hand with anything LMK homie


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Aug 16 2009, 11:53 AM~14784203
> *:biggrin: Need a hand with anything LMK homie
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 16 2009, 10:39 AM~14783563
> *it was good seeing everybody last night! DKM ATX nice meeting u n ur wife. RO. Congrats on da 1year anniversay! Mr.512( B"I"G J) and Acosta 512!
> *


thanks bro  good seein you too :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by DKM ATX+Aug 16 2009, 11:50 AM~14783941-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 16 2009, 01:48 PM~14784180
> *DONALD,LAMARK,R.O. IT WAS NICE HANGING OUT LASTNIGHT.....
> *


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

So what you guys doing today


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

anyone hittin up chicano park today?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MiKLO, acosta512
:nicoderm:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Aug 16 2009, 02:53 PM~14784728
> *So what you guys doing today
> *


did yall end up going down town last night?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Did a mustang today. Some are a a little blurry


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Aug 16 2009, 08:00 PM~14786619
> *Did a mustang today.  Some are a a little blurry
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Was good seeing everybody lastnight at bestbuy :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Aug 16 2009, 08:00 PM~14786619
> *Did a mustang today.  Some are a a little blurry
> 
> 
> ...


thats my homeboy Robert from Latin Rollerz. i seen it earlier at the park. u got down on your work once again bro :thumbsup: cant wait to get mine done so ill be hittin u up real soon


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Aug 16 2009, 09:00 PM~14786619
> *Did a mustang today.  Some are a a little blurry
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie is there any1's car you havent touched ? :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

we have a birthday in the house .. Happy Birthday to Alex :thumbsup: hope everything went good out in west Texas. ill see everyone this Sunday in Temple :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 14 2009, 08:11 PM~14773359
> *On the set of Machete today
> 
> 
> ...


Your welcome!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Aug 17 2009, 09:16 AM~14791112
> *Your welcome!
> *


THANK YOU PJ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i called you on fri


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRO, HOPE YOU HAVE A GOOD ONE


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

HAPPY BDAY COMPA!!!!


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

happy birthday yo!!!!!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Feliz Cumpleanos Cabron.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 17 2009, 08:37 AM~14790812
> *Allet Jute ooch zum Jeburtstach!
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

happy birthday to my big homie Alex!   :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

happy birthday


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 16 2009, 04:51 PM~14785252
> *did yall end up going down town last night?
> *


That's kind of a personal question, isnt it? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

Happy Birthday Alex!!!!


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Aug 17 2009, 11:06 AM~14792110
> *Feliz Cumpleanos Cabron.
> *


What that guy said ...I think?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Aug 17 2009, 02:08 PM~14793810
> *That's kind of a personal question, isnt it?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 17 2009, 11:17 AM~14792210
> *:scrutinize:
> *


what da hell is that? lol i didnt type that :angry: i think Flaco hacked into my layitlow account again


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

happy b-day Alex!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 17 2009, 04:32 PM~14795192
> *what da hell is that? lol i didnt type that  :angry: i think Flaco hacked into my layitlow account again
> *


lol you tryin to speak russian or somthin?


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

lots of low lows out their ?
how long they stay out their ?



> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Aug 16 2009, 12:50 PM~14783941
> *Pic's from last night ,sorry my camera sucks
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

till the end :biggrin: every left about 12


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

happy b-day alex from the sanchez family :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 17 2009, 08:37 AM~14790812
> *Van harte gefeliciteerd met je verjaardag!
> *


 :|


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I would like to thank everyone for all the birthday wishes.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Here are some of the pics from the show.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ALEX!! SORRY SO LATE BUT JUST GOT HOME FROM WORK. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

nice pics  looks like it was some nice weather


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

I missed a good show


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, Cut N 3's
Sup Lamark.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

whats up alex happy beLAIDed Birthday .... :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

HAPPY B-DAY HOMIE SORRY I DIDNT TELL U YESTERDAY TO BUZY AT WORK THANKS FOR COMMING OUT AND SHOWING SOME LOVE AT R SHOW MAYBE NEXT YEAR ALL OF KOP CAN COME OUT THIS WAY CANT WAIT TILL YALL SHOW :angel:


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 18 2009, 06:34 AM~14802088
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Artistics.TX, Cut N 3's
> Sup Lamark.
> *


what up


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 18 2009, 05:27 AM~14802078
> *Ive been missing all the good shows
> *


fixed :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Peep the sig :0 
Last line hno: hno: hno:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 18 2009, 04:14 PM~14808098
> *Peep the sig :0
> Last line hno: hno: hno:
> *


*YOUR GONNA GET THE MC FROM FLORIDA ?? *


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 18 2009, 07:20 PM~14809429
> *YOUR GONNA GET THE MC FROM FLORIDA ??
> *


nahh well if that's the only affordable one then yes. 
I'm still looking for one tho


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 17 2009, 09:32 PM~14798790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic's but where is every body??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 18 2009, 07:31 AM~14802225
> *whats up alex happy beLAIDed Birthday ....  :biggrin:
> *


All late........................Mas Puto :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Will y'all be on the lookout for a 85-87 monte carlo LS
Has to be a LS 
Straight body 
Perfered already done 
Or atleast on Rims 

Pretty much a alteady done car ready to roll


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 18 2009, 08:17 PM~14810214
> *nahh well if that's the only affordable one then yes.
> I'm still looking for one tho
> *



heres the one i was telling you..getting a fresh paint job...


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

hey alex whats up? 
Happy late b-day and I need your number
I want to talk to you about somthing coming up
But when I changed phones I lost all my numbers
so I aint got yours anymore... PM me it if you can!
thankx homie


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> :0 :0 :0
> DAMN THIS BITCH IS CLEAN!!!!
> I MET MY OPPONANT!!!! :biggrin:
> But I aint got shit on this car,atleast not yet!
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Aug 18 2009, 08:46 PM~14810601
> *Nice pic's but where is every body??
> *


inside in the AC .. atleast thats where i'd be and takin a nap :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Aug 18 2009, 07:20 PM~14809434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 ARE THEY DOIN CASH FOR BEST BIKE??


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 19 2009, 10:51 AM~14815788
> *ARE THEY DOIN CASH FOR BEST BIKE??
> *


have no clue. but i think i will go enter my car


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> > :0 :0 :0
> > DAMN THIS BITCH IS CLEAN!!!!
> > *I MET MY OPPONANT!!!! *:biggrin:
> > But I aint got shit on this car,atleast not yet!
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Aug 19 2009, 11:54 AM~14816437
> *have no clue. but i think i will go enter my car
> *


are you goin to the preshow party Sat night in Temple or just going Sunday morning? ill be at both shows too


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 18 2009, 08:37 PM~14811251
> *heres the one i was telling you..getting a fresh paint job...
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 18 2009, 09:37 PM~14811251
> *heres the one i was telling you..getting a fresh paint job...
> 
> 
> ...


are the rims big? do it ride good?


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 19 2009, 01:09 PM~14817257
> *fianally... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:  :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Whats good ATX saw this on Craigslist 1980 LINCOLN CONTINENTAL with Moon Roof $800.00 :0 

Craigslist


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Aug 20 2009, 08:01 AM~14825577
> *Whats good ATX saw this on Craigslist 1980 LINCOLN CONTINENTAL with Moon Roof $800.00 :0
> 
> Craigslist
> *


 :0


----------



## Latroca (Mar 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Aug 20 2009, 09:01 AM~14825577
> *Whats good ATX saw this on Craigslist 1980 LINCOLN CONTINENTAL with Moon Roof $800.00 :0
> 
> Craigslist
> *



SOLD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latroca_@Aug 20 2009, 11:03 AM~14827048
> *SOLD!!! :biggrin:
> *


SAY WHAT????DID YOU BUY IT???


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

$800 1979 el camino no motor or tranny looks really nice though.. :0 
http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1333023291.html


----------



## Latroca (Mar 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Aug 20 2009, 12:34 PM~14827341
> *SAY WHAT????DID YOU BUY IT???
> *


 Nah i wish i could


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Aug 20 2009, 08:01 AM~14825577
> *Whats good ATX saw this on Craigslist 1980 LINCOLN CONTINENTAL with Moon Roof $800.00 :0
> 
> Craigslist
> *


thought about buying that after i sold my kaddy its been for sale for a while


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Aug 20 2009, 01:54 PM~14828812
> *thought about buying that after i sold my kaddy its been for sale for a while
> *


I dont think it runs but for 800.00;that's a good project,hell the roof alone is 300.00-400.00 bucks


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i decided to call it quits :angry:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 20 2009, 04:55 PM~14831443
> *i decided to call it quits  :angry:
> *


*PIMPIN AINT EASY !! BUT IT SHO IS FUN.....* :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 20 2009, 05:55 PM~14831443
> *i decided to call it quits  :angry:
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Aug 20 2009, 09:01 PM~14833395
> *
> *


soccer.. i decided to quit playin. its not for me :biggrin: i get tired fast


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 21 2009, 06:36 AM~14836524
> *soccer.. i decided to quit playin. its not for me  :biggrin: i get tired fast
> *


 :twak: What was you thinking :nono:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 21 2009, 07:36 AM~14836524
> *soccer.. i decided to quit playin. its not for me  :biggrin: i get tired fast
> *


Lol Naw that's just da ball passin by!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

lol :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 21 2009, 11:47 AM~14838915
> *Lol Naw that's just da ball passin by!
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Aug 21 2009, 12:52 PM~14839666
> *lol :biggrin:
> *


in Longview


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 21 2009, 04:38 PM~14842539
> *in Longview
> 
> 
> ...


what the fu&^ is that???? lol


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Aug 21 2009, 11:35 PM~14845279
> *what the fu&^ is that???? lol
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 21 2009, 11:41 PM~14845322
> *lol  :biggrin:
> *


Miggy????  :0 :0


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Aug 22 2009, 03:51 AM~14846267
> *Miggy????  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Troys old Roadmaster ...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 22 2009, 03:27 PM~14848703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how did u find my song? :0 hey people iam here in Austin... lets eat :biggrin: i got the munchies


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Aug 22 2009, 02:28 PM~14848467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man that lonestar cruisers show was bootleg you didnt miss anything. about 20 cars there and 110 degrees outside ill post pics later when i get home. i might crash out here in ATX tonight iam too tired to drive back and been drinkin a lil


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 22 2009, 06:42 PM~14849429
> *how did u find my song? :0  hey people iam here in Austin... lets eat  :biggrin:  i got the munchies
> *


U missed it, BBQ today at da park lots of food, Im FUUUUULLLLLL! :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 22 2009, 06:06 PM~14849542
> *U missed it, BBQ today at da park lots of food, Im FUUUUULLLLLL! :biggrin:
> *


awww dang and the show ended early too like round 4. even heard someone say lets go through the park and everyone else said hell nah its too hot :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 22 2009, 08:48 PM~14850114
> *awww dang and the show ended early too like round 4. even heard someone say lets go through the park and everyone else said hell nah its too hot  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


yep we was here till 6! Everbody eat good alot of food.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 22 2009, 07:59 PM~14850172
> *yep we was here till 6! Everbody eat good alot of food.
> *


 :biggrin: thanks again... it was fun chillin it with yall


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 23 2009, 11:09 PM~14859340
> *TTT
> *


I 2nd that


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

congradulations to everyone who placed yesterday at the show :thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ok here are a few crazy pictures "3 of them are for terry"


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

keep sharpie markers away from this topic.....lol


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

trunk pics request


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 24 2009, 01:00 PM~14864569
> *keep sharpie markers away from this topic.....lol
> *


lol ok sorry


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

hey rick post some pics of your trunk fool... :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 25 2009, 06:37 AM~14872890
> *hey rick post some pics of your trunk fool... :biggrin:
> *


who did his trunK?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS+Aug 25 2009, 06:37 AM~14872890-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont think its the trunk that Benny wants to see :biggrin: but the shots takin on his trunk :thumbsup:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

^ the interior of his 1996 impala ss trunk ^ 

just to clear up any confusion.. :biggrin: 

and its been 2 days hurry up !!!! :rant:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254, *MiKLO*

:wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 26 2009, 09:31 AM~14885452
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: miggy254, MiKLO
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS+Aug 25 2009, 07:37 AM~14872890-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have any pictures of his trunk, but Mona did it. :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 26 2009, 06:21 AM~14884414
> *lol x2
> 
> i dont think its the trunk that Benny wants to see  :biggrin:  but the shots takin on his trunk  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:thumbsup: I got it now! Im so stupid! :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 26 2009, 12:24 PM~14887104
> *I don't have any pictures of his trunk, but Mona did it. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 really? :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

VVVVV CHECK OUT THE SIGNATURE VVVVV..........TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 26 2009, 04:37 PM~14889604
> *VVVVV  CHECK OUT THE SIGNATURE  VVVVV..........TTT
> *


 :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

peep my new signature :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 26 2009, 02:25 PM~14888286
> *:0 really?  :roflmao:
> *



whats funny? :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Aug 27 2009, 10:12 AM~14896414
> *whats funny? :dunno:
> *


x2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 27 2009, 04:18 PM~14900844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i thought i was in offtopic for a sec there :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 27 2009, 05:15 PM~14901343
> *i thought i was in offtopic for a sec there  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*WE CAN TURN IT INTO OFFTOPIC......*


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 27 2009, 04:37 PM~14901527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I thought the cookie monster was Blue!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*THEY COME IN ALL COLOR'S......* :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 27 2009, 12:28 PM~14898314
> *x2
> *


I thought you was joking,my bad my bad....


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 27 2009, 03:23 PM~14900202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
Ill be there! :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 27 2009, 05:37 PM~14901527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


let me go ahead and bookmark this page then :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*WHOS GOING TO BEST BUY ON SAT.???*


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

hey juan what u think


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 27 2009, 09:18 PM~14903918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID+Aug 27 2009, 09:18 PM~14903918-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so thats your real name? i always wondered just never asked :0 for some reason i always thought it was roberto or jose for some reason


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 27 2009, 08:18 PM~14903918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks bad ass homie


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 28 2009, 03:19 AM~14906538
> *so thats your real name? i always wondered just never asked  :0 for some reason i always thought it was roberto or jose for some reason
> *


 :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> > Okay, sorry I get how it was to look, What throws me off is how the bottom of the flame is straight and not wrapped around the wheel opening
> 
> 
> like this, if you're not able to wrap around I like the way it looks on the other side of the pedal car.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

hey alex i ran into your cuzin yesterda at the southside saloon..


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Aug 28 2009, 09:20 AM~14907927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


youre just a clubin foo now :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 28 2009, 09:55 AM~14908271
> *youre just a clubin foo now :biggrin:
> *



naw just on thursday night sometimes saturday


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Aug 28 2009, 10:20 AM~14908553
> *naw just on thursday night sometimes saturday
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 27 2009, 08:32 PM~14903336
> *WHOS GOING TO BEST BUY ON SAT.???
> *


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 28 2009, 01:18 PM~14910642
> *
> *


what time does it start?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Aug 28 2009, 01:26 PM~14910742
> *what time does it start?
> *


10pm... you should come


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

now i need to get a set of vogue tires and iam ready


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 28 2009, 04:23 PM~14912953
> *10pm... you should come
> *


yeah i will hit cabelas first then roll out before that shuts down at 10.


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 28 2009, 06:33 PM~14914455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Will ya'll be having a special interest category?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Aug 28 2009, 08:39 PM~14915421
> *yeah i will hit cabelas first then roll out before that shuts down at 10.
> *


  see you there


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MiKLO, Fatboy64

:ugh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Throwback pics for Alex :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ill be down in the ATX tonight so maybe ill get to see yall out at Best Buy


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 28 2009, 05:18 PM~14914330
> *now i need to get a set of vogue tires and iam ready
> 
> 
> ...


*WHAT SIZE ARE THOSE ??*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

always liked this pic of the paint


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Fatboy64, MiKLO, degre576, 96_impalass, 73monte

Wassup errbody!!!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Aug 29 2009, 12:21 PM~14919579
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Fatboy64, MiKLO, degre576, 96_impalass, 73monte
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Aug 29 2009, 12:21 PM~14919579
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Fatboy64, MiKLO, degre576, 96_impalass, 73monte
> 
> ...


chillin


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## thabosshustla1 (Aug 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 29 2009, 11:01 PM~14924264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 30 2009, 12:01 AM~14924264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Will there be a special interest category? or something for pedal cars?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Aug 30 2009, 08:28 AM~14925279
> *Will there be a special interest category? or something for pedal cars?
> *


Yes


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 28 2009, 05:18 PM~14914330
> *now i need to get a set of vogue tires and iam ready
> 
> 
> ...


aahhh man....u suck!!...hahaha...its all good...jus give me a lil time to get my shit ready and goin... :biggrin: :biggrin: ......(what size are those? and are they 3's or 4's?)


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 28 2009, 10:28 PM~14916704
> * see you there
> *


heard it got shut down by cops up there at best buy early lastnight??? :uh: :0


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 29 2009, 11:01 PM~14924264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'll be up there...jus wish my car was ready to enter :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 30 2009, 12:49 PM~14926708
> *heard it got shut down by cops up there at best buy early lastnight??? :uh:  :0
> *


yeah... we ended up going to the taco cabana on burnet, it was pretty chill


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 30 2009, 04:18 PM~14927871
> *yeah... we ended up going to the taco cabana on burnet, it was pretty chill
> *


Man what's the deal with the PO PO??


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Aug 30 2009, 06:07 PM~14928532
> *Man what's the deal with the PO PO??
> *


 :dunno: they be trippin 

did you go out there?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Aug 30 2009, 06:07 PM~14928532
> *Man what's the deal with the PO PO??
> *


they can be a hoe hoe sumtimes


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

whos all going to the True Eminence show in Houston this Sunday?


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 30 2009, 01:49 PM~14926708
> *heard it got shut down by cops up there at best buy early lastnight??? :uh:  :0
> *


white peoples, dont know how to act, always gettn kicked out.
:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Aug 30 2009, 09:22 PM~14930318
> *white peoples, dont know how to act, always gettn kicked out.
> :biggrin:
> *


 Miklo got kicked out?  wha he do now


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

This coming Sunday..Everybody come on out have a good time..while ur out there pick up a sno cone from Miklos Texas Snow Snow Cones!! Hope to see everyone..


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 29 2009, 11:01 PM~14924264
> *
> 
> 
> ...











any of these shows r going to pay out any thing for best of shows


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

[/quote]

really love this pic, and the shirt


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 30 2009, 03:18 PM~14927871
> *yeah... we ended up going to the taco cabana on burnet, it was pretty chill
> *


oh ok, thats cool  did alot of ppl go or what?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 31 2009, 08:25 AM~14933600
> *oh ok, thats cool   did alot of ppl go or what?
> *


yeah the whole lot was packed


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 30 2009, 09:46 PM~14930624
> *Miklo got kicked out?   wha he do now
> *


 :0


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 31 2009, 09:41 AM~14933684
> *yeah the whole lot was packed
> *


why you lying ? :uh: 

or did it jump off after I left ?


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Aug 31 2009, 12:35 AM~14932004
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Better flyer. The one on myspace had no date on it. I had to ask. LOL

Finally a show on the Southside! Hope it's a good turn out for you guys!


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

[dgdfd


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Aug 30 2009, 11:35 PM~14932004
> *
> 
> 
> ...



well be in htown that weekend


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 30 2009, 06:14 PM~14928571
> *:dunno: they be trippin
> 
> did you go out there?
> *


Naw, took a nap during the Cowboys game and did not wakeup until 12 :420:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Aug 31 2009, 10:01 AM~14934312
> *Naw, took a nap during the Cowboys game and did not wakeup until 12  :420:
> *


 :roflmao: damn


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 31 2009, 09:10 AM~14933909
> *why you lying ?  :uh:
> 
> or did it jump off after I left ?
> *


im lying


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Aug 31 2009, 10:01 AM~14934312
> *Naw, took a nap during the Cowboys game and did not wakeup until 12  :420:
> *


wish I wouldve done that I watched the whole game


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

sup knights


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Aug 31 2009, 09:56 AM~14934259
> *well be in htown that weekend
> *


ill see u there Rick.. what time yall leaving? i might go to austin on Saturday and just ride wit everyone on Sunday morning. i dunno yet or if lando"mrchavez" from Waco wants to ride with me then ill just leave from here and meet up with everyone in Brenham on 290. bout 3 or 4 other members from latin rollerz said they takin their cars too and wanna leave at 5am but they'll let me know on Friday who all is gonna go


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

lamark pm me later...will be able to stop by thurs to help u out


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 30 2009, 04:18 PM~14927871
> *yeah... we ended up going to the taco cabana on burnet, it was pretty chill
> *


:0 was nothing but haters in that parking lot,well not rollerz only :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 31 2009, 07:48 PM~14940920
> *:0 was nothing but haters in that parking lot,well not rollerz only :biggrin:
> *



So you callin Benny and I haters :scrutinize:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Aug 31 2009, 06:17 AM~14933281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i guess no pay out on best of shows


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 31 2009, 06:48 PM~14940920
> *:0 was nothing but haters in that parking lot,well not rollerz only :biggrin:
> *


who you callin a hater? why u textn thinkin all eyez were on you...yea they were..cuz how fast u came thru like u were scared or some shit..trust me u aint got much to hate on...ill see ya around so u can call me a hater to my face..


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 1 2009, 12:07 AM~14944375
> *who you callin a hater? why u textn thinkin all eyez were on you...yea they were..cuz how fast u came thru like u were scared or some shit..trust me u aint got much to hate on...ill see ya around so u can call me a hater to my face..
> *


 :0


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Aug 31 2009, 08:20 PM~14941352
> *So you callin Benny and I haters  :scrutinize:
> *


 :0 yall were not there when I went by,i was geting so much mean mugged so I was like im not trying to deal wit tha drama so just rolled on trew!


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 1 2009, 12:07 AM~14944375
> *who you callin a hater? why u textn thinkin all eyez were on you...yea they were..cuz how fast u came thru like u were scared or some shit..trust me u aint got much to hate on...ill see ya around so u can call me a hater to my face..
> *


 :uh: 1st off you dont know who im talking about so what you tripin on or who you trying to trip on,2nd if the shoe fits where the mother fucker,and 3ed I dont need drama like this kid shit that your posting on lil and thats the reason I didnt stop... But Iv called you so we can talk about this man to man,and you didnt answer so when you see this you got my number you hit me back up...

p.s. aint no one scared of you nore anyone thats around you... so check ya self on that one homie...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Sep 1 2009, 08:27 AM~14945549
> *:0 yall were not there when I went by,i was geting so much mean mugged so I was like im not trying to deal wit tha drama so just rolled on trew!
> *



maybe they were checkn out ur car ? what do u expect when u fix up a car, for no one to look at u when u driving by....
:biggrin: 

and yea, kids are making lowrides look bad.
if u got drama, dont bring it to were everyone hangs out at, take that
shit else were, their are thousand of empty parking lots and parks
out their.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 1 2009, 12:07 AM~14944375
> *who you callin a hater? why u textn thinkin all eyez were on you...yea they were..cuz how fast u came thru like u were scared or some shit..trust me u aint got much to hate on...ill see ya around so u can call me a hater to my face..
> *


Fatboy always startin shit :nosad: :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 1 2009, 08:09 AM~14945779
> *Fatboy always startin shit :nosad:  :biggrin:
> *


W/ a bag of tacos :biggrin: 




























pass me 1


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 1 2009, 07:42 AM~14945636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 1 2009, 12:07 AM~14944375
> *who you callin a hater? why u textn thinkin all eyez were on you...yea they were..cuz how fast u came thru like u were scared or some shit..trust me u aint got much to hate on...ill see ya around so u can call me a hater to my face..
> *


 :nono: Keep this off LIL, we are all fam in this Bitch :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Sep 1 2009, 08:30 AM~14945921
> *:nono: Keep this off LIL, we are all fam in this Bitch :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

Look 1st off if u didnt know who was out there u shouldnt have said shit..2nd u were haulin ass and came close to someones kid..that is why you were gettin mean mugged..nobody had a problem when they saw u pull in..until u started drivin like a fool. And as far as being scared of me I could care less, and for the people around me i cant speak for them..all im saying is you started this crap with ur lil comment u left..so lets take this off lil ..

p.s. im not always startin shit, i just seem to always step in it!!


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 1 2009, 08:47 AM~14946033
> * ..
> 
> p.s. im not always startin shit, i just seem to always step in it!!
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 1 2009, 08:47 AM~14946033
> *Look 1st off if u didnt know who was out there u shouldnt have said shit..2nd u were haulin ass and came close to someones kid..that is why you were gettin mean mugged..nobody had a problem when they saw u pull in..until u started drivin like a fool. And as far as being scared of me I could care less, and for the people around me i cant speak for them..all im saying is you started this crap with ur lil comment u left..so lets take this off lil ..
> 
> p.s. im not always startin shit, i just seem to always step in it!!
> *


you stink bro


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

we dont need drama in this topic....

look at this


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

problem solved.... :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

im not angry all of a sudden


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

I see ricks message...Less drama More Nalgas!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

u wanna see ricks NALGAS.... bro thats nasty .... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: miggy254, Fatboy64, 96_impalass, DKM ATX, MiKLO, ATXSS


dammitttt did we all call in sick today or are we just takin a break lookin at Ricks pics? lol .. :biggrin: shit iam bout to go in at 11 :banghead:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 1 2009, 09:21 AM~14946306
> *u wanna see ricks NALGAS....  bro thats nasty .... :biggrin:
> *



you know you like


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 1 2009, 09:21 AM~14946306
> *u wanna see ricks NALGAS....  bro thats nasty .... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 1 2009, 09:23 AM~14946326
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: miggy254, Fatboy64, 96_impalass, DKM ATX, MiKLO, ATXSS
> dammitttt did we all call in sick today or are we just takin a break lookin at Ricks pics? lol ..  :biggrin:  shit iam bout to go in at 11  :banghead:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Sep 1 2009, 09:25 AM~14946340
> *you know you like
> *


 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Sep 1 2009, 09:11 AM~14946238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 1 2009, 09:27 AM~14946351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: *miggy254*, Fatboy64, 96_impalass, DKM ATX, MiKLO, ATXSS









SEEING RICKS PICS

:dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 1 2009, 09:29 AM~14946381
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: miggy254, Fatboy64, 96_impalass, DKM ATX, MiKLO, ATXSS
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 1 2009, 09:29 AM~14946381
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: miggy254, Fatboy64, 96_impalass, DKM ATX, MiKLO, ATXSS
> *


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: miggy254, *MiKLO*, Fatboy64

http://i490.photobucket.com/albums/rr264/mrmark77/*****.jpg


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 1 2009, 09:33 AM~14946415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 1 2009, 09:35 AM~14946427
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: miggy254, MiKLO, Fatboy64
> 
> ...


lol :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 1 2009, 09:29 AM~14946381
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: miggy254, Fatboy64, 96_impalass, DKM ATX, MiKLO, ATXSS
> 
> ...



hahahahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

well iam off to work.. have fun guys 

T R A M P I AYYYYY


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 1 2009, 10:33 AM~14946415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DUDE I ROCK WITH HAIR :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

BIG RICK HAHAHAHA










OH SHIT THAT IS YOU..

:biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 1 2009, 09:45 AM~14946508
> *BIG RICK  HAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> ...



why you bringin up old shit


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

HAD TO.... BIG DOG


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 1 2009, 09:23 AM~14946326
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: miggy254, Fatboy64, 96_impalass, DKM ATX, MiKLO, ATXSS
> dammitttt did we all call in sick today or are we just takin a break lookin at Ricks pics? lol ..  :biggrin:  shit iam bout to go in at 11  :banghead:
> *


I keep this site up all day log at work,SHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 1 2009, 09:45 AM~14946508
> *BIG RICK  HAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> ...



damn i need to lose some weght... me in 04


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

WTF


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 1 2009, 09:59 AM~14946644
> *WTF
> *


what happen


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

COULDNT POST VID


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Sep 1 2009, 07:45 AM~14945656
> *maybe they were checkn out ur car ? what do u expect when u fix up a car, for no one to look at u when u driving by....
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


yea I got chu bro,I was trying to avoid drama thats why I didnt even stop...
and yea you make a good point


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 1 2009, 08:09 AM~14945779
> *Fatboy always startin shit :nosad:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 first miggy a while back now me WTF? :biggrin: I thought me and him was coo homies guess not...


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

like i said this all started with ur comment that You left...I told you why u were being mean mugged, cause of how u were driving..u almost hit someones kid out there..nobody had a problem with you..then u start textin people sayin it was all eyes on you...and then u say that everybody out there who wasnt a Roller was a Hater..c'mon..how many friends u think u gunna have...


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i know i usually type alot of dumb shit bout i quit this and that :biggrin: but this time its 4real i think iam gonna lay low on the shows and just wait till 2010. i was going through my bills yesterday and didnt realize how backed up i was gettin on some of em. and not just that but i cant seem to get shit done to my car either.. seems like every couple of weeks iam goin to a show sometimes 2 in the same weekend. that 25-35 dollars here and there plus gas and expensies starts to add up. so iam gonna focus on workin on the car and paying my bills. and in 2010 when the shows start again, ill come back out


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

y not shut it down after magnificos? and have a couple months off to build? its not gonna be the same if we dont see you sleeping at the shows....do it 4 us :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

tino :scrutinize:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 1 2009, 06:36 PM~14950894
> *tino :scrutinize:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

r yall going to htown this weekend?


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Alex I didnt know you had 22z on the truck :0 !!!
I know that now ccause I saw you and mona in my hood around saint johns at 3:45 today! :biggrin:
I tryed to :wave: at you guys but yall didnt see me...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 1 2009, 05:36 PM~14950892
> *y not shut it down after magnificos? and have a couple months off to build? its not gonna be the same if we dont see you sleeping at the shows....do it 4 us :biggrin:
> *


true but theses bills are kickin my ass already. thats what i wanted to do finish the last 4 shows but iam not sure yet if ill be able to. ill see what happens on Friday


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 1 2009, 06:04 PM~14951183
> *true but theses bills are kickin my ass already. thats what i wanted to do finish the last 4 shows but iam not sure yet if ill be able to. ill see what happens on Friday
> *


yea we'll see you on 290 :0


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 1 2009, 01:17 PM~14948407
> *like i said this all started with ur comment that You left...I told you why u were being mean mugged, cause of how u were driving..u almost hit someones kid out there..nobody had a problem with you..then u start textin people sayin it was all eyes on you...and then u say that everybody out there who wasnt a Roller was a Hater..c'mon..how many friends u think u gunna have...
> *


look bro iv tryed to call you all day to work this out like some men but you wont answer the phone so I guess this is the only way I can get ahold of you,You can sit here all day and try and put me on blast and say over and over again that I "almost hit someones kid" all you want but anyone and everyone who knows me knows I would never ever try to hurt anyones kids. And I have already talk to the person who I in your words almost hit there kid,and they know that I would never do anything to hurt there kids,

And to think that i was talking about you when I made that comment,how small of you to not ask if I was talking about you,insted you thought I was. When it comes down to it you nore anyone else knows who I was talking about nore will they cause i never put any names out there... And so far as me having friends out there? I got way to many anyway so to lose some would not matter to me,besides I keep the ones around that are true homies and push the other out of my life... So when it comes down to it homie,Let it be cause I sure as hell am,it was what it was now lets get back to doing what we do best Lowriding!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 1 2009, 06:07 PM~14951223
> *yea we'll see you on 290 :0
> *


yea iam pretty sure lol. cuz i know come sunday if iam sittin here at home iam gonna be mad that i didnt go. and ive never been to a carshow in Houston so i wanna check it out and see how things go


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 1 2009, 06:43 PM~14951667
> *TTT
> *


whats up bro wha yall gettin into this weekend?


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 1 2009, 06:13 PM~14952070
> *whats up bro wha yall gettin into this weekend?
> *


  shit i aint sure yet... might go to the park... but idk.. whut bout you??


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*DOES ANYONE LISTEN TO ROCK & ROLL ??*


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Jesse I had a friend that was intrested in the big body...how much?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 1 2009, 07:01 PM~14952703
> *Jesse I had a friend that was intrested in the big body...how much?
> *


*$7,500*


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

can you email me details and good pics to [email protected] will get it to him on fri...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

whats up everyones everyones


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 1 2009, 08:23 PM~14952972
> *whats up everyones everyones
> *


Lamark what's good homie??


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Jesse what good homie,i see you in tha cut


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Sep 1 2009, 09:24 PM~14952991
> *Lamark what's good homie??
> *


chillin, i finally get to get on the computer :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

i want a shout out


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 1 2009, 09:28 PM~14953040
> *i want a shout out
> *


what's up fool :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*+Jun 15 2009, 04:36 PM~14198586-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*HERE YOU GO ROB....*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Sep 1 2009, 07:25 PM~14953000
> *Jesse what good homie,i see you in tha cut
> *


*TRYING TO GET RICH !! * :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 1 2009, 08:30 PM~14953068
> *what's up fool :biggrin:
> *


they do love me


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Sep 1 2009, 08:31 PM~14953076
> *HERE YOU GO ROB....
> *


is there a finders fee if I get it sold? :biggrin: 





































no forreal :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Sep 1 2009, 09:33 PM~14953099
> *TRYING TO GET RICH !!   :biggrin:
> *


not everyone. Homeless people just rather have a cold beer :uh:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 1 2009, 07:37 PM~14953130
> *is there a finders fee if I get it sold? :biggrin:
> no forreal :biggrin:
> *


*MAYBE....* :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Any questions call Mona 512-494-5303 or 512-538-3715.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 1 2009, 07:38 PM~14953153
> *not everyone. Homeless people just rather have a cold beer :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> *SO NOBODY LISTENS TO ROCK & ROLL ??*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Sep 1 2009, 09:49 PM~14953288
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> > *SO NOBODY LISTENS TO ROCK & ROLL ??*
> 
> 
> i do, when momma let me :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Any questions call Mona 512-494-5303 or 512-538-3715.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> > *SO NOBODY LISTENS TO ROCK & ROLL ??*
> 
> 
> no but i do play Rock Band :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 1 2009, 09:56 PM~14953382
> *no but i do play Rock Band :biggrin:
> *


mas puto :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 1 2009, 09:56 PM~14953393
> *mas puto :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 1 2009, 10:03 PM~14953479
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


Do you even know what that means?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

gangstas...whats up


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

73monte, knightsgirl19, ATXSS, MR.*512*, Cut N 3's

What's up Anna and Benny
Hey Benny we saw Freddy at the park on Sunday. He said the baby look all like you.
We said poor baby. j/k How is momma and the baby doing?


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

we're all good... as far as the baby I believe she made the right choice to look like her daddy... :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 1 2009, 09:15 PM~14953659
> *73monte, knightsgirl19, ATXSS, MR.*512*, Cut N 3's
> 
> What's up Anna and Benny
> ...



 :0 thats mess up... :biggrin: 

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 1 2009, 10:17 PM~14953681
> * :0 thats mess up... :biggrin:
> 
> :wave:
> *


I got nothing but love for my lil peeps :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 1 2009, 10:05 PM~14953511
> *Do you even know what that means?
> *


 :dunno: i think


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 1 2009, 09:19 PM~14953716
> *I got nothing but love for my lil peeps :biggrin:
> *


who's lil??? :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

MR.*512*, Cut N 3's, 73monte, knightsgirl19, DKM ATX, ATXSS
a full house


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 1 2009, 10:28 PM~14953821
> *who's lil??? :biggrin:
> *


Do I have to spell it out for you *l*ay *i*t *l*ow


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 1 2009, 09:31 PM~14953868
> *Do I have to spell it out for you lay it low
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 1 2009, 10:33 PM~14953888
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Sep 1 2009, 10:29 PM~14953837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Any questions call Mona 512-494-5303 or 512-538-3715.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 1 2009, 09:42 PM~14954031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man those r some nice flyers.... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 1 2009, 10:45 PM~14954090
> *man those r some nice flyers.... :biggrin:
> *


Thank you I designed them myself :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 1 2009, 09:48 PM~14954129
> *Thank you I designed them myself :biggrin:
> *


man must have took a lot of time....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 1 2009, 10:45 PM~14954090
> *man those r some nice flyers.... :biggrin:
> *


J/K Thank you Anna for taking the time to design our flyers.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Check this out
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=495855&st=0


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

WTF :angry: MY SMOKE ALARMS KEEP GOIN OFF IN MY HOUSE.. WTFFFFFFFF


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

ha ha


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

might carbon monixide. better check it homie.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

^ BUT WOULDNT IT GO OFF CONSTANTLY ?


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

^today is gonna SUCK.. :420:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 1 2009, 08:45 PM~14954090
> *man those r some nice flyers.... :biggrin:
> *


yea...the rainbow draft ones were better :roflmao: .... TTT


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up atx damn i missed out on alot yesterday o well c yall on oct 18


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 2 2009, 06:43 AM~14956905
> *yea...the rainbow draft ones were better :roflmao: .... TTT
> *


:0 :biggrin: did she still print 1???


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

where is everyone today?


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

^ AT WORK !!! WISHIN I WAS AT HOME SLEEPIN... :420:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 2 2009, 06:37 AM~14957151
> *:0  :biggrin: did she still print 1???
> *


Im Not Sure  ...hahaha :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT...


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 2 2009, 02:24 AM~14956337
> *WTF  :angry:  MY SMOKE ALARMS KEEP GOIN OFF IN MY HOUSE..  WTFFFFFFFF
> *


You might have to change out your batteries.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 2 2009, 03:48 PM~14961552
> *You might have to change out your batteries.
> *


x2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512+Sep 2 2009, 07:43 AM~14956905-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now Now Miklo everyone already knows you like everything with a rainbow or whatever represent your gay community :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Any questions call Mona 512-494-5303 or 512-538-3715.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 2 2009, 03:53 PM~14961598
> *Now Now Miklo everyone already knows you like everything with a rainbow or whatever represent your gay community :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 2 2009, 01:24 AM~14956337
> *WTF  :angry:  MY SMOKE ALARMS KEEP GOIN OFF IN MY HOUSE..  WTFFFFFFFF
> *


stop SMOKING


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 2 2009, 03:53 PM~14961598
> *Now Now Miklo everyone already knows you like everything with a rainbow or whatever represent your gay community :biggrin:
> *


i got this off Miklo's myspace page under his "ready to come out the closet" album


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

BUMP


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Sep 1 2009, 09:53 PM~14954208-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no i don't have 'em no more.....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 2 2009, 08:44 PM~14964450
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 2 2009, 05:33 PM~14962025
> *stop SMOKING
> *


u mad u aint in the rotation








:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:buttkick:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

postin up for a friend 

http://austin.craigslist.org/pts/1353059031.html

http://austin.craigslist.org/pts/1353010005.html


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 2 2009, 07:35 PM~14964354
> *
> yea i gues everybody thought so  at first... :biggrin:
> 
> *


hahaha...yea.. :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jtap20_@Sep 3 2009, 08:42 AM~14968746
> *postin up for a friend
> 
> http://austin.craigslist.org/pts/1353059031.html
> ...


jacobs chrysler


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 3 2009, 10:12 AM~14969054
> *jacobs chrysler
> *



yeah looks like it. I can see the pinstripes on the hood.


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 3 2009, 11:02 AM~14970163
> *yeah looks like it.  I can see the pinstripes on the hood.
> *


yea i was lookin at that... your work is gettin alot better, been see'n it around shows alot.. nice work


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

lets go back...way back :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Sep 1 2009, 09:29 PM~14953837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

nice


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

^^^TTT^^^


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:twak:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

anyone else into college football ? 
did yall see this one last night ?


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 4 2009, 12:45 PM~14980584
> *anyone else into college football ?
> did yall see this one last night  ?
> 
> ...



Legarrette Blount does not need to be playing football! No future for him in the pros. :thumbsdown:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 4 2009, 11:45 AM~14980584
> *anyone else into college football ?
> did yall see this one last night  ?
> 
> ...


Yeah love collage football,that fool got stole!!!!!!! No need for that,Blount just cost him self some money


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 4 2009, 11:45 AM~14980584
> *anyone else into college football ?
> did yall see this one last night  ?
> 
> ...


 :nosad: they need to quick recruiting these hood rats that can play ball :thumbsdown:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 4 2009, 11:45 AM~14980584
> *anyone else into college football ?
> did yall see this one last night  ?
> 
> ...


i just heard about this when i was gettin off work earlier. heard that white boy was from Kyle Tx


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

whats up KOP .. did yall leave to Houston already or going in the morning?


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 5 2009, 04:30 PM~14990359
> *whats up KOP .. did yall leave to Houston already or going in the morning?
> *


everybody left at 12noon


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 30 2009, 12:47 PM~14926695
> *aahhh man....u suck!!...hahaha...its all good...jus give me a lil time to get my shit ready and goin... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  ......(what size are those? and are they 3's or 4's?)
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Did anyone go to Midnight Memories carshow? How was it? Any pics?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

You need to look for better looking girls with tits, and not the ones that look like boys trying to be a girl :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 7 2009, 11:09 AM~15003119
> *You need to look for better looking girls with tits, and not the ones that look like boys trying to be a girl :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


hahaha


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 7 2009, 12:09 PM~15003119
> *You need to look for better looking girls with tits, and not the ones that look like boys trying to be a girl :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


AND STOP HATE'N ON BLACK WOMAN!!!! :biggrin: :rant:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 6 2009, 11:56 PM~15000394
> *Did anyone go to Midnight Memories carshow? How was it? Any pics?
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 2 2009, 04:56 PM~14961636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

6s :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

the wegoweb.org page has been down so now we cant see the points :angry:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 6 2009, 07:54 PM~14999186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that hoe is cleeaan :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 8 2009, 07:44 AM~15012407
> *that hoe is cleeaan :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 6 2009, 10:56 PM~15000394
> *Did anyone go to Midnight Memories carshow? How was it? Any pics?
> *


it was a bad ass show, i only took a couple of pics though


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 8 2009, 11:46 AM~15013588
> *it was a bad ass show, i only took a couple of pics though
> *


I got some pics before I left to Pluckers for some GRUB!  

I'll post tonight.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 8 2009, 01:47 PM~15015406
> *I got some pics before I left to Pluckers for some GRUB!
> 
> I'll post tonight.
> *


i was wondering where you went, we went too later that night... i got some stories about that lol remind me to tell you about it :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

tahts gonna be the best show of the tour hands down


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

bump


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 8 2009, 04:31 PM~15017214
> *tahts gonna be the best show of the tour hands down
> *


Nvm Houston will have more big rims :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's+Sep 8 2009, 03:16 PM~15016366-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


true plus everyone sittin on elbows. this will be my first year at a los magnificos show in Houston :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 8 2009, 01:41 PM~15015947
> *i was wondering where you went, we went too later that night... i got some stories about that lol remind me to tell you about it :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:0 :0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

nice pics Flaco.. looks like they had a good turnout :thumbsup:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

pics from border bash this past weekend of some lows.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

some striping I did while I was there.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 8 2009, 09:41 PM~15021129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 8 2009, 11:49 PM~15022953
> *pics from border bash this past weekend of some lows.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 is this the one you were telling me about?


----------



## Latroca (Mar 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 9 2009, 08:50 AM~15024508
> *:0  is this the one you were telling me about?
> *



Is this down in the Valley???


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latroca_@Sep 9 2009, 08:07 AM~15024621
> *Is this down in the Valley???
> *


yeah


----------



## Latroca (Mar 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 9 2009, 08:50 AM~15024508
> *:0  is this the one you were telling me about?
> *


59 was from Zeke from the Viejtos Oklahoma Chapter..Now owned by
George, he has the 39 Master Deluxe in the background too!! :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latroca_@Sep 9 2009, 08:20 AM~15024710
> *59 was from Zeke from the Viejtos Oklahoma Chapter..Now owned by
> George, he has the 39 Master Deluxe in the background too!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 8 2009, 04:16 PM~15016366
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I got a shoot in San Anto this same day, Sept 20th...anybody staying the night out there? Alex? If you are I'll come through and camp out with y'all....


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 9 2009, 08:24 AM~15024741
> *I got a shoot in San Anto this same day, Sept 20th...anybody staying the night out there? Alex? If you are I'll come through and camp out with y'all....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 9 2009, 07:50 AM~15024508
> *:0  is this the one you were telling me about?
> *



yup and that 60


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latroca_@Sep 9 2009, 08:20 AM~15024710
> *59 was from Zeke from the Viejtos Oklahoma Chapter..Now owned by
> George, he has the 39 Master Deluxe in the background too!! :biggrin:
> *



he is no longer in viejtos.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Latroca (Mar 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 9 2009, 09:55 AM~15025028
> *he is no longer in viejtos.
> *



Yeah i heard


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

O


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 9 2009, 11:38 AM~15025982
> *O
> *


Thanks for ur help once again. The hardlines look good on the bike. :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 9 2009, 10:41 AM~15026007
> *Thanks for ur help once again. The hardlines look good on the bike. :biggrin:
> *


it all good, was kinda fun...were u able to polish them out a lil?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

hey rick...u got any pics of the back of ther head?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 9 2009, 10:57 AM~15026170
> *hey rick...u got any pics of the back of ther head?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

no....the Back :roflmao: :roflmao: 
thanks again for helpping out Anna


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 9 2009, 12:10 PM~15026890
> *no....the Back :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> thanks again for helpping out Anna
> *



no prob


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 9 2009, 09:24 AM~15024741
> *I got a shoot in San Anto this same day, Sept 20th...anybody staying the night out there? Alex? If you are I'll come through and camp out with y'all....
> *


Yes we will be camping out on Sat. the 19th and the show is on the 20th. I guess we will see you out there.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

hi everybody

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 9 2009, 11:47 AM~15026060
> *
> 
> it all good, was kinda fun...were u able to polish them out a lil?
> *


yea looks good like chrome :biggrin: never dull works good


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Sep 9 2009, 01:01 PM~15026805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*AND YOUR STILL A VIRGEN* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 9 2009, 02:54 PM~15029210
> *yea looks good like chrome :biggrin:  never dull works good
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 9 2009, 04:00 PM~15029268
> *AND YOUR STILL A VIRGEN :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



hahahahaha got jokes...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 8 2009, 10:49 PM~15022953
> *pics from border bash this past weekend of some lows.
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE RIDES !! 
WHAT DOES THE PLAQUE SAY ??*


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Sep 9 2009, 07:40 PM~15031383
> *NICE RIDES !!
> WHAT DOES THE PLAQUE SAY ??
> *


TRADITIONALS


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Good morning Bump


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

:wave: :wave: Good Morning ATX


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

today's lesson:

HOW TO BE A CHOLO...


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Sep 10 2009, 08:40 AM~15036850
> *:wave:  :wave: Good Morning ATX
> *


what up homie


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Beto's old Elco....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 10 2009, 01:14 PM~15039368
> *Beto's old Elco....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 is that a recent pic???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 10 2009, 02:14 PM~15039368
> *Beto's old Elco....
> 
> 
> ...


yea thats it


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

im[g]http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc192/93FLEETWOODBROUGHAM/016-19.jpg[/img]

5000 obo take it call me 786-704-7766 for info.
Gabe's old car, for sale :0 :0 :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 10 2009, 07:44 PM~15043057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can i get a loan???? :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

no but u can sell ur bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 10 2009, 08:58 PM~15043832
> *no but u can sell ur bike  :thumbsup:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 10 2009, 08:05 PM~15043908
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :0


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 10 2009, 01:14 PM~15039368
> *Beto's old Elco....
> 
> 
> ...


Any pics of the set up?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
Is that each cars points written on the front windshield? hmmmm maybe a good ideal


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Good morning bump


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

who's Bump???


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Any questions call Mona 512-494-5303 or 512-538-3715.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 11 2009, 09:32 AM~15048826
> *who's Bump???
> *


the guy with the old school blue 50's GMC :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Any questions call Mona 512-494-5303 or 512-538-3715.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 11 2009, 05:45 AM~15048142
> *Good morning bump
> *


  whats up playa..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Sep 11 2009, 05:01 PM~15053479
> *  whats up playa..
> *


Wazz upp


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Sep 11 2009, 04:01 PM~15053479
> *  whats up playa..
> *



is this robert? If so call me man I lost yout number. Pablo


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO+Sep 11 2009, 08:32 AM~15048826-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: 

yall ready for San Antonio?


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 11 2009, 05:18 PM~15054292
> * what's up pablo! Ill text u ma cell later tonight
> is this robert?  If so call me man I lost yout number.  Pablo
> G*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Sep 13 2009, 12:49 AM~15064206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: That brings back such good times. Now im homesick  :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 13 2009, 06:46 PM~15068564
> *ttt
> *


WHATS UP ALEX HOW YOU BEEN? :wave: :wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Helllo everybody


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 14 2009, 07:39 AM~15074243
> *Helllo everybody
> *


 :wave:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

Does anybody have any extra bullshit rims they wanna sell? I need two 13's preferably with tires in ANY condition. Standard or reverse. Rusted, curbed, loose spokes, bald tires, or all the above. It dont matter. Let me know what you got and how much you want, even if it's just one rim. Thanks everybody


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

WHATS THE DAMN DEAL HOMIES ?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 14 2009, 11:33 AM~15075431
> *Does anybody have any extra bullshit rims they wanna sell? I need two 13's preferably with tires in ANY condition. Standard or reverse. Rusted, curbed, loose spokes, bald tires, or all the above. It dont matter. Let me know what you got and how much you want, even if it's just one rim. Thanks everybody
> *


i have one with no tire.the back is shaped lika hex and not round


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

^^^^^^


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

where is every body,where did every body go :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 14 2009, 11:33 AM~15075431
> *Does anybody have any extra bullshit rims they wanna sell? I need two 13's preferably with tires in ANY condition. Standard or reverse. Rusted, curbed, loose spokes, bald tires, or all the above. It dont matter. Let me know what you got and how much you want, even if it's just one rim. Thanks everybody
> *


i have one with a tire and one without a tire. both 13's


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

lamark ill take either..need 1 of these too


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 14 2009, 06:28 PM~15079336
> *lamark ill take either..need 1 of these too
> *


hey focker me first :0


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 14 2009, 06:08 PM~15079124
> *i have one with a tire and one without a tire. both 13's
> *


message sent


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

suave al....red ryder knows not to mess w/ a good customer


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

called


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 14 2009, 06:41 PM~15079462
> *suave al....red ryder knows not to mess w/ a good customer
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

sup alex


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

sup rob


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 14 2009, 06:41 PM~15079462
> *suave al....red ryder knows not to mess w/ a good customer
> *


i fuck who i want, when i want :0 :0


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

i dont want your chop.....



























I WANT HIS LIFFFFE


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 14 2009, 06:53 PM~15079611
> *i fuck who i want, when i want  :0  :0
> *


keep miklo out of this


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 14 2009, 05:42 PM~15079474
> *called
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS LAMARK :0


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 14 2009, 07:08 PM~15079764
> *THANKS LAMARK :0
> *


you jus jacked me but that's cool i'll member that :0 :0 :0


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 14 2009, 06:19 PM~15079902
> *you jus jacked me but that's cool i'll member that :0  :0  :0
> *


calm down and have a doughnut.....you got choice of the two im gonna paint which ever 1 i get.... 

or shit or take both doesnt matter


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 14 2009, 07:19 PM~15079902
> *you jus jacked me but that's cool i'll member that :0  :0  :0
> *


sorry no tortilla


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 14 2009, 05:55 PM~15079635
> *i dont want your chop.....
> I WANT HIS APPLE
> *


 :|


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 14 2009, 05:53 PM~15079611
> *i fuck who i want, when i want  :0  :0
> *


GIVE ME SOME CHON CHON!!! :rant:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 14 2009, 06:19 PM~15079902
> *you jus jacked me but that's cool i'll member that :0  :0  :0
> *


Remember it ,Write it down, take a picture, I don't give a fuck :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

peace out


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 14 2009, 05:57 PM~15079656
> *keep miklo out of this
> *


Ey Cinderella go and find yourself a fella, you're on the clock bitch and midnights coming, you got the wrong boy.
lol :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 14 2009, 06:45 PM~15080252
> *peace out
> *


 :wave:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 14 2009, 07:24 PM~15079960
> *calm down and have a doughnut.....you got choice of the two im gonna paint which ever 1 i get....
> 
> or shit or take both doesnt matter
> *


i need two for the front of my car. i have factories but the front of my car is Caprice so it has a different bolt pattern  dont get mad cuz i can get doughnuts by the truckload LOL


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 14 2009, 07:41 PM~15080188
> *GIVE ME SOME CHON CHON!!! :rant:
> *


you want me to take it huh you want me to rape you? :0 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 14 2009, 07:01 PM~15080472
> *i need two for the front of my car. i have factories but the front of my car is Caprice so it has a different bolt pattern   dont get mad cuz i can get doughnuts by the truckload LOL
> *


 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 14 2009, 07:02 PM~15080482
> *you want me to take it huh you want me to rape you?  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

QUOTE(MiKLO @ Sep 14 2009, 07:41 PM) 
GIVE ME SOME CHON CHON!!! 


QUOTE(atxhopper @ Sep 14 2009, 07:02 PM) 
you want me to take it huh you want me to rape you? 


you guys are starting to scare me :ugh:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 14 2009, 05:41 PM~15079462
> *suave al....red ryder knows not to mess w/ a good customer
> *


lmao


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

this is as funny as that pic comment shit on the wego page 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

just got in from Hutto, i shouldve got some doughnuts


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO+Sep 14 2009, 06:48 PM~15080302-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Since business is so good. I guess im going to have raise the rent both of you lame ass fucks." - red ryder :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

lol


since everyones selling and buying rims anyone got a 14? i dont have a spare at all and i be riding everywhere. hit me up if you do.. hook it up wit a recession price


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254, *degre576*

hey bro since next month is slow wit hardly any carshows, iam gonna hit u up so we can do that  yeaaaa u know wha iam talkin bout. hopefully i can get it done before the KOP show and then finish the last 2 wego shows wit a lil something different


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 14 2009, 10:33 AM~15075431
> *Does anybody have any extra bullshit rims they wanna sell? I need two 13's preferably with tires in ANY condition. Standard or reverse. Rusted, curbed, loose spokes, bald tires, or all the above. It dont matter. Let me know what you got and how much you want, even if it's just one rim. Thanks everybody
> *


I got a full set with tires that I will trade you gary for the work we talked about awhile back? Hit me up and let me know whats up,you got my number...


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Sep 15 2009, 12:38 AM~15084308
> *I got a full set with tires that I will trade you gary for the work we talked about awhile back? Hit me up and let me know whats up,you got my number...
> *


I remember you wanted the rack welded but I dont remember what else? I really dont need four but we might could work something out?? LMK


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 14 2009, 11:26 PM~15084193
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: miggy254, degre576
> 
> ...


koo


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Sep 14 2009, 10:55 PM~15083803
> *
> you guys are starting to scare me :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 14 2009, 04:41 PM~15079462
> *suave al....red ryder knows not to mess w/ a good customer
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 14 2009, 05:41 PM~15080188
> *GIVE ME SOME CHON CHON!!! :rant:
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 14 2009, 09:33 AM~15075431
> *Does anybody have any extra bullshit rims they wanna sell? I need two 13's preferably with tires in ANY condition. Standard or reverse. Rusted, curbed, loose spokes, bald tires, or all the above. It dont matter. Let me know what you got and how much you want, even if it's just one rim. Thanks everybody
> *


*I HAVE 3 RIMS 13'S IN GOOD SHAPE....*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Sep 15 2009, 07:57 AM~15085796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members:Get to work!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 11 2009, 04:40 PM~15053252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

They Said HI!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

sup rob,i am on my small communication device,its slow,but a little hard to navigate


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

shit it works....


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

gives you a lil freedom


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 15 2009, 02:57 PM~15088736
> *gives you a lil freedom
> *


a little,it beats asking mona who said what or what's that a picture of :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: 
and you can go in to off topic to look at pix...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

looking for clean wood steering wheel. 90's cadi headlights, seat tracks, and other cadi parts


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 15 2009, 02:57 PM~15088727
> *shit it works....
> *


its not wire less,i disconnected the wire form my tower (or whatever you call it )and plugged in the communication device.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 15 2009, 03:03 PM~15088777
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> and you can go in to off topic to look at pix...
> *


yeah been there done that :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

once mona gets the power cable for the router we can get you up and RUNNING


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 15 2009, 02:06 PM~15088806
> *yeah been there done that  :biggrin:
> *


hell YEA :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 15 2009, 03:04 PM~15088787
> *looking for clean wood steering wheel. 90's cadi headlights, seat tracks, and other cadi parts
> *


any before pics :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 15 2009, 03:07 PM~15088810
> *once mona gets the power cable for the router we can get you up and RUNNING
> *


yea buddy :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 11 2009, 04:40 PM~15053252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 15 2009, 02:10 PM~15088834
> *any before pics :0
> *


  havent taken any.....runs, a/c, duals, coupe, 90's tails, china's and other odds and ins....wanna get the motor running cherry b4 i start on looks

want go b4 show but it will be clean


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 11 2007, 11:01 PM~7458078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man,ya don't know how good ya have it,its been over a year scence I drove my ride. :angry: :angry:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

SHE IS A DRIVER, not no trailor queen


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 15 2009, 03:21 PM~15088901
> *SHE IS A DRIVER, not no trailor queen
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

whats up Alex


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 15 2009, 01:54 PM~15088705
> *sup rob,i am on my small communication device,its slow,but a little hard to navigate
> *


 :thumbsup: how does it work?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 15 2009, 04:19 PM~15089994
> *:thumbsup: how does it work?
> *


it kinda tough w/ all the switches and gauges and stuff :cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

nukka


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 15 2009, 06:11 PM~15090991
> *nukka
> *


:uh:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

no dinner for U.....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 15 2009, 06:21 PM~15091100
> *no dinner for U.....
> *


 :0 







:angry:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

BNC


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 15 2009, 06:31 PM~15091199
> *BNC
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 15 2009, 02:03 PM~15088777
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> and you can go in to off topic to look at pix...
> *


thats what i like about freshmen chicks i get older they stay the same age... yes they do ..... yes they do


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

say man you got a joint?...


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 15 2009, 01:21 PM~15088901
> *SHE IS A DRIVER, not no trailor queen
> *


well every show car is driveable the ? is do ppl have any ball 2 drive a car that ppl put n over 75g and up


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27+Sep 15 2009, 12:57 PM~15088736-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*OH REALLY ??*








*HERE YOU GO ALEX...... *:biggrin:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

Break yoself foo!!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 15 2009, 05:19 PM~15089994
> *:thumbsup: how does it work?
> *


its all eye control its like my eye is the mouse.but when I talk to people i type and the computer will say(with a voice )what I write on the screen,yes every one the cusswords.also i can control the t v with it turn it up,change the channel,and turn off and on .


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

sup albert :wave:


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 15 2009, 09:32 PM~15093373
> *sup albert :wave:
> *


 waz up homie everyone doing good sorry about saturday the week caught up with me and i zzzzzz the njght away


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 15 2009, 09:27 PM~15093301
> *its all eye control  its like my eye is the mouse.but when I talk to people i type and the computer will say(with a voice )what I write on the screen,yes every one the cusswords.also i can control the t v with it turn it up,change the channel,and turn off and on .
> *


thats bad ass


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Sep 15 2009, 09:31 PM~15092495
> *OH REALLY ??
> 
> 
> ...


thanx bro :thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

ha


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ha ha


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 15 2009, 10:27 PM~15093301
> *its all eye control  its like my eye is the mouse.but when I talk to people i type and the computer will say(with a voice )what I write on the screen,yes every one the cusswords.also i can control the t v with it turn it up,change the channel,and turn off and on .
> *


They got anything for my hearing :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 15 2009, 07:36 PM~15091790
> *say man you got a joint?...
> *


ummm nah man not on me man


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 15 2009, 08:29 PM~15092463
> *well every show car is driveable the ? is do ppl have any ball 2 drive a  car that ppl put n over 75g and up
> *


yes


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 16 2009, 09:26 AM~15096882
> *ummm nah man not on me man
> *


it would be a lot cooler if you did...  :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

*Check this out.*


South Austin Custom &Vintage Bicycle Show 


where: Red Shed Tavern 8504 S Congress Ave Austin, TX 78745 (512) 280-4899 
when: Friday September 25th 
why: cause we like cool old bikes! 
what: bring what ever you have 

This show is geared towards vintage bikes, lowriders, beach cruisers, muscle bikes, and chopper bikes. Although it is a bicycle show. So if you have a bike that you have done work on or are just proud of and want to show it off bring out. 

If you are wanting to bring a bike or more please contact me. It is not of great importance, but I would like to have a rough number of bikes. Space is not an issue so bring as many a possible. 

Chris Hunt 
[email protected] 



Found it on Craigslist.com


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

did anyone in here do that friday night lights thing that they needed low lows for ?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 16 2009, 09:46 AM~15097024
> *it would be a lot cooler if you did...   :biggrin:
> *


you guys ready to bust some ass :0 :0 :0


----------



## truck64 (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

anybody got room for me this weekend


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 16 2009, 07:26 PM~15101778
> *anybody got room for me this weekend
> *


we have room for you squid,we are taking the van and truck this weekend,you can ride in the truck (it has 22's) just your style. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

give me a call let me know something


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 11 2009, 04:40 PM~15053252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 16 2009, 12:36 PM~15098156
> *did anyone in here do that friday night lights thing that they needed low lows for ?
> *


 :dunno: i tried and didnt hear back from them


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 16 2009, 09:40 PM~15103678
> *we have room for you squid,we are taking the van and truck  this weekend,you can ride in the truck (it has 22's) just your style. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> give me a call let me know something
> *


I'll let you know by tomorrow  I'm broke righth now


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 17 2009, 08:47 AM~15106410
> *I'll let you know by tomorrow  I'm broke righth now
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 17 2009, 06:41 AM~15105959
> *:dunno: i tried and didnt hear back from them
> *


x2


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

ello governor


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what it do


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

bored


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I know the feeling so well.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm feeling sick


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

poopy


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 17 2009, 07:15 PM~15111436
> *I'm feeling sick
> *


I guess you won't be going to s a then,get well soon


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

i wanna go but the bike is still in pieces


and missing a few small parts


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt for friday


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 17 2009, 09:23 PM~15113320
> *I guess you won't be going to s a then,get well soon
> *


x2 thanks tho


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 18 2009, 08:00 AM~15116896
> *ttt for friday
> *


 :werd: even though i have to work tomorrow  :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

sux to be you :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Alex what time can we meet up in SA tomorrow...we are leaving tonight and wanna ride in together


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

SEE YA IN SAN ANTONIO


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 18 2009, 10:12 AM~15117381
> *Alex what time can we meet up in SA tomorrow...we are leaving tonight and wanna ride in together
> *


we are leaving at 2 ,we should be there by 3 ,where did you want to meet up at


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

pig stand


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 18 2009, 04:11 PM~15120313
> *pig stand
> *


at 3-3:30ish  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what's up squid,how are you feeling


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 14 2009, 11:42 PM~15084356
> *I remember you wanted the rack welded but I dont remember what else? I really dont need four but we might could work something out?? LMK
> *


YEah I riped the rack out,and its now needs to be welded back in its now gonna be 3 pumps and 6 batt.! And we talked about you doing the rack fixing that front pump and re wiring the hole thing back up... 

I got your PM but I been hella sick with the flu so Ill have to hit you up when I get better homie...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 18 2009, 11:44 AM~15118738
> *SEE YA  IN  SAN  ANTONIO
> *


x2


everyone be safe on the highway. ill be there on Sunday morning.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 18 2009, 04:03 PM~15120818
> *what's up squid,how are you feeling
> *


Bad I got the swine


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 18 2009, 08:57 PM~15122763
> *Bad I got the swine
> *


are you for real, :0 or just feel that sick .i hope you feel better little buddy.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 18 2009, 08:04 PM~15122811
> *are you for real, :0 or just feel that sick .i hope you feel better little buddy.
> *


m serio the dr called me
With the results earlier like at 3. Thank you


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 18 2009, 09:07 PM~15122835
> *m serio the dr called me
> With the results earlier like at 3. Thank you
> *


 :0


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 18 2009, 06:57 PM~15122763
> *Bad I got the swine
> *


:angel: HOPE U GET BETTER HOMIE :angel:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 18 2009, 07:57 PM~15122763
> *Bad I got the swine
> *


man hope u get better :angel:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 18 2009, 08:07 PM~15122835
> *m serio the dr called me
> With the results earlier like at 3. Thank you
> *


hope you get over it soon lil homie  all this rain is gettin everyone sick now


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

SABOR A MI ABOUT TO LEAVE TO AUSTIN TX TO C THE TEXAS & TECH GAME THEN GOING TO SA C YALL THERE










































HOOK'EM HORNS


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 19 2009, 09:41 AM~15125764
> *:wave:
> *


what it does!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 19 2009, 09:23 AM~15125701
> *
> *


 :wave: see ya in a couple of hours


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

i said :wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 19 2009, 08:46 AM~15125794
> *i said :wave:
> *


hope you brought me an extra blanket for tonight .. i mite get cold


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

just tell him to make sure he doesnt put it over his head with a heater underneath


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 16 2009, 10:55 AM~15097735
> *Check this out.
> South Austin Custom &Vintage Bicycle Show
> where: Red Shed Tavern 8504 S Congress Ave Austin, TX 78745 (512) 280-4899
> ...



Posting got deleted, guess the event got canned? Not even a time, and a Friday too. Really strange.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 19 2009, 11:16 AM~15126385
> *just tell him to make sure he doesnt put it over his head with a heater underneath
> *



:angry: 


















WASNT MY BLANKIE


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

that shit was halarious :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stradale+Sep 19 2009, 11:49 AM~15126533-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pics??


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 19 2009, 02:51 PM~15127434
> *they probably couldnt find a good enough photographer  :uh:
> pics??
> *


lol  You tryin' to imply something, Miggs? Damn, all I said was it looked a little dark, and it wasn't even your pic! :biggrin: 

Could just look on Flickr for a photographer though, probably a million in Austin. But if all else fails, Just get a DSLR and put it in P-mode. :biggrin: 

I'm sure Chris Hunt just deleted his post. I googled his email and a different posting was up. 

I'll be heading out and be there around 6:30, anyone else going?

_*where: Red Shed Tavern 8504 S Congress Ave Austin, TX 78745 (512) 280-4899
when: Friday September 25th
4pm til close, bike setup 4 to 6pm
why: cause we like cool old bikes!
what: bring what ever you have

This show is geared towards vintage bikes, lowriders, beach cruisers, muscle bikes, and chopper bikes. Although it is a bicycle show. So if you have a bike that you have done work on or are just proud of and want to show it off bring it out.

If you are wanting to bring a bike or more please contact me. It is not of great importance, but I would like to have a rough number of bikes. Space is not an issue so bring as many a possible.  

Chris Hunt
[email protected] *_


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

tired


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

hope everyone made it back home safe ... good seeing everybody in San Antonio today. next stop Estrella carshow next Saturday and then Knights Of Pleasure carshow


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Interior completed and the hood of the truck.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

nice pics big dogg ,but your ass should of been at home :angry:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

yup


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 18 2009, 08:57 PM~15122763
> *Bad I got the swine
> *



Hey Squid!!! How you doing mayne??


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stradale_@Sep 20 2009, 07:28 PM~15134920
> *lol  You tryin' to imply something, Miggs? Damn, all I said was it looked a little dark, and it wasn't even your pic!  :biggrin:
> 
> Could just look on Flickr for a photographer though, probably a million in Austin. But if all else fails, Just get a DSLR and put it in P-mode.  :biggrin:
> ...


i might show up with a lil something something!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

DAMMIT!!! LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR WAS THERE!! :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 15 2009, 02:21 PM~15088901
> *SHE IS A DRIVER, not no trailor queen
> *












:0 QUIT YO LYIN ASS :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 22 2009, 06:31 AM~15150567
> *DAMMIT!!!  LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR WAS THERE!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

yes yes......buy my car was there


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 22 2009, 07:31 AM~15150567
> *DAMMIT!!!  LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR WAS THERE!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yea,I had rob drive the monte ,so we trailored his car for him .we were short on drivers :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

^^^BUMP^^^


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Sep 22 2009, 07:31 AM~15150567
> *DAMMIT!!!  LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR WAS THERE!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of the cruz


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 22 2009, 07:00 AM~15150462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn brian's getting close


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> Any questions call Mona 512-494-5303 or 512-538-3715.
> [/quote  ]


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

I like this pic better.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 22 2009, 09:48 PM~15158043
> *I like this pic better.
> 
> 
> ...


when was the mean street show


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 22 2009, 09:44 PM~15158890
> *when was the mean street show
> *


Sunday from 5 to 10, I think. Hooters up by lakeline.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 22 2009, 11:05 PM~15159226
> *Sunday from 5 to 10, I think.  Hooters up by lakeline.
> *


 :0 i should of went straight over there when I got back to austin,do two shows in one day :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

where is everyone  :h5:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

im here making room for anna's bike...gotta wrap it up good, think she is done for the rest of the year( unless I take it to the KOP show)


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 23 2009, 03:27 PM~15165774
> *:scrutinize:
> *


got something in yo eye foo


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 23 2009, 05:29 PM~15166334
> *got something in yo eye foo
> *


yeah,he got the cream of some young guy in it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 23 2009, 05:05 PM~15166628
> *yeah,he got the cream of  some young guy in it  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hey iam not that young now


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> > Any questions call Mona 512-494-5303 or 512-538-3715.
> > [/quote  ]


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 23 2009, 06:21 PM~15166762
> *hey iam not that young now
> *


okay,some old guy


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

thats naaaaasty


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:barf:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

bahwahah :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 23 2009, 05:28 PM~15166827
> *thats naaaaasty
> *


thats what Miklo said too


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 23 2009, 08:01 PM~15167788
> *thats what Miklo said too
> *


he usally says mmmmmmm if you can get it in his mouth :tongue:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:nosad: lol


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 23 2009, 07:28 PM~15168105
> *he usally says mmmmmmm if you can get it in his mouth  :tongue:
> *


dont you hate it when he moves all of a sudden and you get it all on his cheek instead after he done promised he wouldnt waist it :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 23 2009, 09:19 PM~15168564
> *dont you hate it when he moves all of a sudden and you get it all on his cheek instead after he done promised he wouldnt waist it  :angry:
> *


THOU ART NASTY..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

they did some corrections on the standings 

mrouija,Sep 24 2009, 01:28 AM~15171411]
Did a lot of careful reviewing and made some adjustments to the standings...Bumped a few cars up in their classes and caught a few shows I had missed for a few competitors (sorry Brian from Down II Clown and Puppet). If you think your scores are not right, please PM so I can verify them....we do make mistakes!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

man its still fuck in raining,I hope that I can get my car out of the back yard :angry:  :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

rain rain go away :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> > Any questions call Mona 512-494-5303 or 512-538-3715.
> > [/quote  ]
> > [/quo :biggrin: te]


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> > Any questions call Mona 512-494-5303 or 512-538-3715.
> > [/quote  ]
> > [ :biggrin: /quote]


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 24 2009, 10:21 AM~15173340
> *man its still fuck in raining,I hope that I can get my car out of the back yard  :angry:    :angry:
> *


my backyard is the same way... and plus my grass all over the front yard is growing like crazy now. and i cant mow it cuz it keeps raining uhhhhhh ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*ANYONE EVER WATCH THESE MOVIES ON USA BACK IN THE DAYS..... * :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> > > Any questions call Mona 512-494-5303 or 512-538-3715.
> > > [/quote  ]
> > > [ :biggrin: /quote]


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Sep 24 2009, 06:25 PM~15177375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea,I used to wake up just to watch kung fu theater :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 24 2009, 05:24 PM~15177876
> *hell yea,I used to wake up just to watch kung fu theater  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*YEA THATS WHAT IT WAS CALLED......* :biggrin:


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 21 2009, 09:03 PM~15146936
> *i might show up with a lil something something!
> *


  Rain is letting up Friday and the temps should be nice.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Sep 24 2009, 07:46 PM~15178046
> *YEA THATS WHAT IT WAS CALLED......  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

used to come on the USA network on Saturday mornings..  
drunkin MOnkey wey ... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 24 2009, 10:45 PM~15179901
> *used to come on the USA network on Saturday mornings..
> drunkin MOnkey wey ... :biggrin:
> *


mas puto ....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

lol yall wild :biggrin: ... kinda like Miklo gets after a few drinks but in a different way


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

TTT ATX


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up family..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Sep 25 2009, 07:52 AM~15182611
> *whats up family..
> *


u going to Waco tomorrow?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Sep 25 2009, 08:52 AM~15182611
> *whats up family..
> *


how are you feeling big dogg


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 24 2009, 08:45 PM~15179901
> *used to come on the USA network on Saturday mornings..
> drunkin MOnkey wey ... :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Sep 24 2009, 06:25 PM~15177375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damit the the only reason I used to get up early back then :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:cheesy:
im feeling better guys :0
gracias


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 25 2009, 02:00 PM~15185022
> *:cheesy:
> im feeling better guys :0
> gracias
> *


thats sounds good


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 25 2009, 11:15 AM~15184202
> *:dunno:
> *


yall have to excuse mrchavez they dont have cable tv where hes from... they only have channel 6,10, and fox 44.. no usa network


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stradale_@Sep 20 2009, 07:28 PM~15134920
> *lol  You tryin' to imply something, Miggs? Damn, all I said was it looked a little dark, and it wasn't even your pic!  :biggrin:
> 
> Could just look on Flickr for a photographer though, probably a million in Austin. But if all else fails, Just get a DSLR and put it in P-mode.  :biggrin:
> ...


we went to this,I had my two teenagers and they said they had to leave,so we took all three bikes and left.a little word of advice,if your gonna have a bicycle show,don't you think there will be kids involved :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

no way :0
story??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

locked and loaded for waco tomorrow,getting up early to make a stop in round rock for some dounuts :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 25 2009, 08:17 PM~15188411
> *we went to this,I had my two teenagers and they said they had to leave,so we took all  three bikes and left.a little word of advice,if your gonna have a bicycle show,don't you think there will be kids involved  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :0 I was gonna go to this to but didnt wind up going... But damn thats some shit alex,sorry to hear that man... Glad I didnt go now,if it was gonna be like that...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 25 2009, 09:26 PM~15188481
> *no way :0
> story??
> *


well you see what happened was.....we went to this bike show it was manuels green bike,playboy,and annas baby fairy dust bike.mind you it was at a bar,but you would think that if its abike show they would make arrangements for kids,or people under 21 to be on the property.any ways my boys go in and they ask them for ideas and they tell them they're with me and they still tell them they have to leave,so we go around back,not through the bar and they say they can't be here,so we left and while i was getting in the van they saw the bikes and started to give us a line that they didn't know :angry: 





thanx squid I needed to vent I feel much better now :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 25 2009, 09:50 AM~15183443
> *how are you feeling big dogg
> *



feeling good. my sugar has got to a good level and the staph os going away


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Sep 25 2009, 10:55 PM~15189348
> *feeling good. my sugar has got to a good level and the staph os going away
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 25 2009, 08:30 PM~15188517
> *locked and loaded for waco tomorrow,getting up early to make a stop in round rock for some dounuts  :biggrin:
> *


hmmmmmmmm :cheesy: ill see u guys in da morning


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: --------BAR


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 25 2009, 08:17 PM~15188411
> *we went to this,I had my two teenagers and they said they had to leave,so we took all  three bikes and left.a little word of advice,if your gonna have a bicycle show,don't you think there will be kids involved  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *



What? I drove from Kyle, got there around 7pm and I didn't see anything going on so I left. Was there anyone for the show actually there aside from you and your boys?


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

Just got back from Los Angeles..man its like a whole nother country...i got to cruise whittier blvd, inglewood and Crenshaw...saw a couple of rides out there..i even saw that big ass drain where they raced in Grease..( i dont know what its called) but I'll say theres no place like home!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 26 2009, 02:46 PM~15193596
> *Just got back from Los Angeles..man its like a whole nother country...i got to cruise whittier blvd, inglewood and Crenshaw...saw a couple of rides out there..i even saw that big ass drain where they raced in Grease..( i dont know what its called) but I'll say theres no place like home!!
> *


did you bring me back a souvenir? :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 26 2009, 02:46 PM~15193596
> *Just got back from Los Angeles..man its like a whole nother country...i got to cruise whittier blvd, inglewood and Crenshaw...saw a couple of rides out there..i even saw that big ass drain where they raced in Grease..( i dont know what its called) but I'll say theres no place like home!!
> *



L.A river


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 26 2009, 02:08 PM~15193681
> *did you bring me back a souvenir? :biggrin:
> *


naw but maybe next time..i wanna go back soon...the weather was 75 degrees!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 26 2009, 04:44 PM~15194099
> *naw but maybe next time..i wanna go back soon...the weather was 75 degrees!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 26 2009, 02:46 PM~15193596
> *Just got back from Los Angeles..man its like a whole nother country...i got to cruise whittier blvd, inglewood and Crenshaw...saw a couple of rides out there..i even saw that big ass drain where they raced in Grease..( i dont know what its called) but I'll say theres no place like home!!
> *


i rather be there then here.... :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stradale_@Sep 26 2009, 11:04 AM~15192207
> *What? I drove from Kyle, got there around 7pm and I didn't see anything going on so I left. Was there anyone for the show actually there aside from you and your boys?
> *


yea there were people there,they were in the back,there were a bunch of moutaian bikes and one with an engine on it


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 26 2009, 03:46 PM~15193596
> *Just got back from Los Angeles..man its like a whole nother country...i got to cruise whittier blvd, inglewood and Crenshaw...saw a couple of rides out there..i even saw that big ass drain where they raced in Grease..( i dont know what its called) but I'll say theres no place like home!!
> *


you should of stayed there we don't need you here :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

[b


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I guess you are feeling better,your taking pics of"butter face "girls again :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 27 2009, 10:40 AM~15198270
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice flyer :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 27 2009, 09:41 AM~15198278
> *I guess you are feeling better,your taking pics of"butter face "girls again  :biggrin:
> *


 you know


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Before








Miklo took advantage of the cash for clunkers program
After









:thumbsup:

either that or SARollerz really got down on this job and i thought the Wego Scion was bad azz


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 27 2009, 01:30 PM~15199044
> *Before
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 27 2009, 01:55 PM~15199484
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i hope i dont get my azz kicked now


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 27 2009, 03:17 PM~15199585
> *i hope i dont get my azz kicked now
> *


with miklo i don't think you have anything to worry about,I don't know about getting a snow cone though,he might spit in it :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 27 2009, 12:30 PM~15199044
> *Before
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thats bad ass


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Sep 27 2009, 10:16 PM~15203043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice i will get one


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

no pics from da show?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I have to down load them still :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 27 2009, 09:44 PM~15202655
> *:0 thats bad ass
> *


you should've seen the chick in it but then she burnt off to the baylor game


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

the benefet is for them too get there cd realease thanks for your surport


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Sep 27 2009, 10:13 PM~15203009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics Rick


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 28 2009, 07:02 AM~15205242
> *nice pics Rick
> *



thanks big dog


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> > > Any questions call Mona 512-494-5303 or 512-538-3715.
> > > [/quote  ]
> > > [/quo :biggrin: te]


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Sep 28 2009, 12:59 PM~15207547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 28 2009, 01:17 PM~15208277
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Sep 28 2009, 02:28 PM~15208354
> *:biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *


are you going to Bryan this weekend?the entry is $5 and I know you got $5 bucks :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Sep 28 2009, 10:59 AM~15207547
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Now from this angle she looks over 18 for sure  :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 28 2009, 02:09 PM~15208737
> *are you going to Bryan this weekend?the entry is $5 and I know you got $5 bucks  :biggrin:
> *


ill see yall there homies :thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 28 2009, 02:09 PM~15208737
> *are you going to Bryan this weekend?the entry is $5 and I know you got $5 bucks  :biggrin:
> *


more then likey no... dont have the money.. for my tags...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Sep 28 2009, 06:30 PM~15210774
> *more then likey no... dont have the money.. for my tags...
> *


 :uh: :uh: :scrutinize:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 28 2009, 05:46 PM~15210957
> *:uh:  :uh:  :scrutinize:
> *



 :nicoderm:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

up^^^^^^^


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 28 2009, 09:51 PM~15213056
> *up^^^^^^^
> *


what's up rob


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up 73


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

My trip to San Angelo for Shakedown show. Some Pics I took before my camera died.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

This one is going to be futured in the next Impalas Mag


















bikes


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks, was working the front door with Gilbert. You should have seen all the ass that walked up in there. There aint much in San Angelo but the sure do got some hos over there. The west texas boys sure know how to do it. Alot of nice rides.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*THE COLOR BLUE SHO LOOKS NICE !!! * :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

i have 3 yrds of nice blue oshrich for sale if anybody is intrested


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:0 :0 how much you asking?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 29 2009, 02:52 PM~15219902
> *i have 3 yrds of nice blue oshrich for sale if anybody is intrested
> *


where can i get some small screens at? prolly 6" at the most


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 29 2009, 03:43 PM~15220271
> *:0  :0 how much you asking?
> *


$60


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 29 2009, 05:34 PM~15221314
> *where can i get some small screens at? prolly 6" at the most
> *


indoor flea on lamar, and i can check some prces in SA when I go back


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 29 2009, 08:17 PM~15223196
> *indoor flea on lamar, and i can check some prces in SA when I go back
> *



I want some for my center console


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 29 2009, 08:20 PM~15223243
> *
> I want some for my center console
> *


how many...the more I buy the better the deal


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 29 2009, 08:28 PM~15223323
> *how many...the more I buy the better the deal
> *


prolly like 3 or 4
But I gotta save some money first :burn:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I need two


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

who's ready 4 sunday


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 29 2009, 10:01 PM~15224396
> *who's ready 4 sunday
> *


What's happenin Sunday


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 29 2009, 11:13 PM~15224456
> *What's happenin Sunday
> *


car show in bryan,tx. :biggrin:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 29 2009, 06:34 PM~15221314
> *where can i get some small screens at? prolly 6" at the most
> *


I've got four small ones i'll sell you. They are four inch I believe, also they are the raw screens without any plastic so they will need to be custom mounted. LMK I can take some pics if your interested.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 29 2009, 11:21 PM~15225052
> *I've got four small ones i'll sell you. They are four inch I believe, also they are the raw screens without any plastic so they will need to be custom mounted. LMK I can take some pics if your interested.
> *


pm snet :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

what's up Atx


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

damn I have donut envy !!! :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

u dont want a hole that big


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

man it is boring


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 30 2009, 09:48 AM~15227506
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn my sugar just went up 200 points..... but it is worth it


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

what up rick, how u been feeling


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 30 2009, 12:21 AM~15225052
> *I've got four small ones i'll sell you. They are four inch I believe, also they are the raw screens without any plastic so they will need to be custom mounted. LMK I can take some pics if your interested.
> *


What the tag on them? Need 3 of them


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 30 2009, 03:28 PM~15230789
> *what up rick, how u been feeling
> *



good my damn dr gots me on all kinds of meds.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 29 2009, 11:01 PM~15224396
> *who's ready 4 sunday
> *


have to leave early,the show is from 10-2


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 29 2009, 10:01 PM~15224396
> *who's ready 4 sunday
> *


ill be there unless it rains theres a 60% chance on Sunday .. sucks and its only 5 dollar reg fee


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 30 2009, 09:01 PM~15234128
> *have to leave early,the show is from 10-2
> *



what time and whats the drive route....after we wanna go thru a lil town called snook...they have a place that chicken fries bacon(and anna's g-ma was from there)


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 30 2009, 10:19 PM~15234405
> *what time and whats the drive route....after we wanna go thru a lil town called snook...they have a place that chicken fries bacon(and anna's g-ma was from there)
> *


 I don't know ,all I know is down 21 all the way.joe's bakery does that (with the bacon ) :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

uh chicken


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 30 2009, 11:01 PM~15234949
> *uh chicken
> *


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

Has anyone heard of a car show at Cabelas on Saturday? An actual car show...if anyone has any info would u let me know thanks..


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

bryan weekend weather is showing 40% of rain this sunday....lets keep an (I) on this


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 30 2009, 10:02 PM~15234976
> *
> *




chicken sounds good right now....sorry had a fat moment :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 30 2009, 11:22 PM~15235252
> *Has anyone heard of a car show at Cabelas on Saturday? An actual car show...if anyone has any info would u let me know thanks..
> *


man,what were you doing driveing that whodo sunday at the park :0


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 30 2009, 10:22 PM~15235252
> *Has anyone heard of a car show at Cabelas on Saturday? An actual car show...if anyone has any info would u let me know thanks..
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 30 2009, 10:24 PM~15235286
> *man,what were you doing driveing that whodo sunday at the park  :0
> *


i heard a trade took place....but austin talks :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 30 2009, 11:24 PM~15235283
> *chicken sounds good right now....sorry had a fat moment :biggrin:
> *


yeah i am hunger to,went to taco hell,got home and was like wtf that don't look like the commercial :angry: :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 30 2009, 11:27 PM~15235323
> *i heard a trade took place....but austin talks :0
> *


if it was car for car,fatboy got fucked,.that's my opinion


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 30 2009, 09:27 PM~15235323
> *i heard a trade took place....but austin talks :0
> *


yea a trade took place..i needed a more reliable low low....my truck was down at the time and i had no wheels..it will be painted soon..but until then..i know i know..


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

i sold pumps and batteries seperate..hey times are tough..nobodys gunna pay my bills..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 30 2009, 11:38 PM~15235427
> *yea a trade took place..i needed a more reliable low low....my truck was down at the time and i had no wheels..it will be painted soon..but until then..i know i know..
> *


I don't know about reliable ride,you were smoking more than everyone at the park put together


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 30 2009, 11:39 PM~15235438
> *i sold pumps and batteries seperate..hey times are tough..nobodys gunna pay my bills..
> *


quite eatting so damn much :biggrin:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

ok yea maybe i was i but i still had my ass out there...thats all i care about...and ur more than welcome to fix that lil smoke problem for me if u'd like!!! lol!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 30 2009, 11:45 PM~15235510
> *ok yea maybe i was i but i still had my ass out there...thats all i care about...and ur more than welcome to fix that lil smoke problem for me if u'd like!!! lol!!
> *


you know me bro ,I would if I could but due to a fucked illness i can't help you


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 30 2009, 10:45 PM~15235510
> *ok yea maybe i was i but i still had my ass out there...thats all i care about...and ur more than welcome to fix that lil smoke problem for me if u'd like!!! lol!!
> *


alex got soo much info on twisting wrenches he could walk u through it


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

oh i know what the problem is trust me...its just that right now "im just a broke ass neega"..


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID+Sep 30 2009, 10:36 AM~15227400-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here's a few pics of the screens. Two are new and two have been previously installed (look familiar Tino? LOL) They are still in the visors. They were mounted in a fleetwood rear flip down vanity mirror. All four still have the plastic on the screen. No scratches


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

Also I have a five inch screen. It was also previously installed (look familiar Josh? LOL) It is used but in good shape. It has a mounting screw at the bottom, but I dont have the wing nut for it. Im sure it could still be mounted with no problem.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: knightsgirl19, *rolandos67*

squid??


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Oct 1 2009, 12:11 AM~15235870
> *Here's a few pics of the screens. Two are new and two have been previously installed (look familiar Tino? LOL) They are still in the visors. They were mounted in a fleetwood rear flip down vanity mirror. All four still have the plastic on the screen. No scratches
> 
> 
> ...


how much gawee


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 30 2009, 11:47 PM~15236218
> *how much gawee
> *


i thought it was gar bear :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Oct 1 2009, 12:56 AM~15236282
> *i thought it was gar bear :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 30 2009, 10:23 PM~15235267
> *bryan weekend weather is showing 40% of rain this sunday....lets keep an (I) on this
> *


 :yessad: 

over here they sayin 60%


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 30 2009, 11:18 PM~15235948
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: knightsgirl19, rolandos67
> 
> ...


:nono:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 30 2009, 11:11 PM~15235870
> *Here's a few pics of the screens. Two are new and two have been previously installed (look familiar Tino? LOL) They are still in the visors. They were mounted in a fleetwood rear flip down vanity mirror. All four still have the plastic on the screen. No scratches
> 
> 
> ...


:0 
i need 6" screens 
i mesured the space between the seats its about 9" that will give me i have no clue "s on the side :cheesy:
thanks for the look out tho :thumbsup:


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 30 2009, 10:22 PM~15235252
> *Has anyone heard of a car show at Cabelas on Saturday? An actual car show...if anyone has any info would u let me know thanks..
> *


*
1st Annual Gearheads Open Car Show at Cabelas in Buda Oct 03 10:00 AM Cabelas parking lot. 15570 IH35 Gearheads of Buda, TX I believe all proceeds go to Local Buda schools.The Gear Heads Car Club of Buda is have in open car show Saturday October 3. The show is from 10AM-4PM. Registration is $25 dollars and starts at 9AM. They have a lot of various sponsors and vendors that will be on site for the show. The are expecting to have 100 cars at the show. You can register your car and show it or just go and look at the cars that are there. 

Oct 3 TX, Buda. 1st Annual Open Car Show. 15570 IH 35. 10am-4pm. SP: Gearheads, hosted by: Cabela’s. Turtle Young, PH: 512-787-1569 or Tim Dowd, PH: 512-773-0989.

*

I'll be there.

This is supposed to be during the Buda FireFest. I got this online from a Vette place. 
http://www.gearheadsofbuda.com/opencarshow.html
http://www.firefesttexas.com


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

Stradale 
. The are expecting to have 100 cars at the show. 
http://www.gearheadsofbuda.com/opencarshow.html 

Yo I'll see you there .... My wife actually encouraged me to do this one cuz the proceeds go to fund a scholarship for a Hays graduate... But as far as 100 cars I hope so cuz they also rescheduled the Rudy's car show for this Saturday in R.Rock too... :uh: 

I'll be rollin...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

for the peeps going to mesquite nov.1st car show,we will be getting there on oct.31st(halloween).I think I found something we can do that knight :biggrin: 
its 30 minutes away from mesquite,so what we can do is go set up on saturday then stay in arlington go to the party and drive back to the show in the morning


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by acosta512+Sep 30 2009, 07:43 PM~15232544-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$20 a piece, even the 5 inch, $20. Prefer to unload them all at once so im not stuck with one lonely screen but let me know whats up. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 1 2009, 09:36 AM~15237978
> *:0
> i need 6" screens
> i mesured the space between the seats its about 9" that will give me i have no clue "s on the side :cheesy:
> ...


It's all good. Sorry they wouldn't work for you.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

wazzzup homiez56


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Oct 1 2009, 02:27 PM~15240884
> *$20 a piece, even the 5 inch, $20. Prefer to unload them all at once so im not stuck with one lonely screen  but let me know whats up.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I need 2 if you seperate


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

http://www.texasccs.com/


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper+Oct 1 2009, 02:27 PM~15240884-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 ill take the 2 new ones G :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

upcoming carshows after the KOP show

Chucky's carshow








Torres Empire








Magnificos


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 30 2009, 09:41 PM~15235458
> *I don't know about reliable ride,you were smoking more than everyone at the park put together
> *


*KILL YOUR BUGS.......* :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Oct 1 2009, 09:48 PM~15244247
> *KILL YOUR BUGS.......  :biggrin:
> *


haha he does look like that guy a little :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MiKLO, Austin Ace

:wave: ready for VEGAS!? :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 30 2009, 10:45 PM~15235510
> *ok yea maybe i was i but i still had my ass out there...thats all i care about...and ur more than welcome to fix that lil smoke problem for me if u'd like!!! lol!!
> *


Any pics of the new ride?


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 2 2009, 07:47 AM~15247232
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: MiKLO, Austin Ace
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 2 2009, 08:50 AM~15247242
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



Where you staying at PJ??


Miklo and Gary- Strat-phere
Tino and Marty aka Chief- Circus Circus
Me- Harrah's
PJ- ?? 

Who else is going?


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 1 2009, 10:52 AM~15239093
> *Stradale
> . The are expecting to have 100 cars at the show.
> http://www.gearheadsofbuda.com/opencarshow.html
> ...


  I haven't seen you around in Kyle, that would stick out like a sore thumb. Maybe cuz I'm spending too much time on campus. Umm, I'll be taking photos, the car still has issues. Any traditional lows going? I haven't seen any oldschools on wires in years. I've got a project due Tuesday, I need some shots. 

I'll probably hit up Rudy's (don't like the food) and the Riverside show too.

That Jae Bueno has some clean pics. I love the drag strip one, totally out of place!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Mar 11 2007, 11:01 PM~7458078-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we MIGHT go :dunno: :dunno: not sure yet


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 2 2009, 08:49 AM~15247236
> *Any pics of the new ride?
> *


no pics,but its a primeerd cutlass with orange spokes and a little body work needed


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 2 2009, 06:49 AM~15247236
> *Any pics of the new ride?
> *




A cutlass for a monte carlo :tears: :biggrin: good luck homie..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Oct 2 2009, 12:25 PM~15248806
> *A cutlass for a monte carlo :tears:  :biggrin:  good luck homie..
> 
> 
> ...


a monte with a fresh paint job and a wrapped frame,and lifted,but I don't think that's as bad as giving up a 64 for the monte ,but as they say "to each is his own " :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 2 2009, 09:48 AM~15248028
> *Where you staying at PJ??
> Miklo and Gary- Strat-phere, Golden Nugget, Excalibur lol... well we all wanted to say somewhere else lol :biggrin:
> Tino and Marty aka Chief- Circus Circus
> ...


x2


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up family


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

bored


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 1 2009, 02:04 PM~15240152
> *for the peeps going to mesquite nov.1st car show,we will be getting there on oct.31st(halloween).I think I found something we can do that knight  :biggrin:
> its 30 minutes away from mesquite,so what we can do is go set up on saturday then stay in arlington go to the party and drive back to the show in the morning
> 
> ...


anyone wanna go :uh: I not gonna be bored in a hotel room on halloween knight.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 2 2009, 04:15 PM~15251293
> *:biggrin:
> anyone wanna go :uh:  I not gonna be bored in a hotel room on halloween knight.
> *


sounds good if we decide 2 go....


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 2 2009, 07:47 AM~15247232
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: MiKLO, Austin Ace
> 
> ...


I wish i was going :tears:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 2 2009, 06:00 PM~15251679
> *sounds good if we decide 2 go....
> *


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Oct 2 2009, 06:31 PM~15252484
> *I wish i was going :tears:
> *


x2


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Oct 2 2009, 11:25 AM~15248806
> *A cutlass for a monte carlo :tears:  :biggrin:  good luck homie..
> 
> 
> ...


wow :0


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

I see a little trend here...everybody talkin bout my ride...yea its not painted and i know its not a 64 impala..but nobody knows my situation, nobody takes care of my bills...i doesnt bother me that i dont have those rides any more so why should it bother anybody else...i dont get it..i thought lowriders were supposed to help each other and support one another...what ever happened to that? To those who really wish me well..thanks!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 1 2009, 02:04 PM~15240152
> *for the peeps going to mesquite nov.1st car show,we will be getting there on oct.31st(halloween).I think I found something we can do that knight  :biggrin:
> its 30 minutes away from mesquite,so what we can do is go set up on saturday then stay in arlington go to the party and drive back to the show in the morning
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 2 2009, 09:03 AM~15247311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :angry: :tears:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Oct 3 2009, 03:10 AM~15255883
> *I see a little trend here...everybody talkin bout my ride...yea its not painted and i know its not a 64 impala..but nobody knows my situation, nobody takes care of my bills...i doesnt bother me that i dont have those rides any more so why should it bother anybody else...i dont get it..i thought lowriders were supposed to help each other and support one another...what ever happened to that? To those who really wish me well..thanks!!
> *


its not that we don't wish you well ,its the decisions you make that is the talk.and your right no one,I mean no one knows your situation but you.but if you ever need something,like help,you know everyone on here would help in any way they can. just like ya helped me.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

tomorrows show still a go?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 3 2009, 10:35 AM~15256762
> *tomorrows show still a go?
> *


yes sirrr,we're fixing the car right now :biggrin:...nothing big,just a tranny coolant line, that's why we are not at cabela's


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 2 2009, 06:00 PM~15251679
> *sounds good if we decide 2 go....
> *


i been talking to eva on here,and we're suppose to hook up with them over there :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 3 2009, 10:51 AM~15256843
> *i been talking to eva on here,and we're suppose to hook up with them over there  :biggrin:
> *


Thats sounds like a go!  
Dont forget there is sopost to be a Halloween party at my house for da kids the night before we leave. Ill get back to everyone with more info later.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 3 2009, 11:41 AM~15257091
> *Thats sounds like a go!
> Dont forget there is sopost to be a Halloween party at my house for da kids the night before we leave. Ill get back to everyone with more info later.
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 3 2009, 09:46 AM~15256805
> *yes sirrr,we're fixing the car right now  :biggrin:...nothing big,just a  tranny coolant line, that's why we are not at cabela's
> *


 :thumbsup: 

i was just bout to ask the same ? .. they got a number on their myspace bulletin iam gonna call em round 7 or 8 tonight and see whats up. weather not too bad up here just sprinkling a lil. its not pouring like i thought it was gonna be


----------



## MR.64 (Aug 2, 2007)

Dont worry about fatboy, he has a car club to back him up. But thanks for thinking about him.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 2 2009, 12:43 PM~15249512
> *bored
> 
> 
> ...


i think this is what we all are really thinking about :thumbsup: damn Rick u da man :thumbsup: and i thought Miklo had game


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

just got word frm La Compania car club that their show in Bryan Tx tomorrow has been cancelled due to the weather and they will let us know when they have figured out a new date  but iam heading to Austin right now so jeaaaaaaaaa :biggrin:


----------



## oscarb (Apr 28, 2009)

> a monte with a fresh paint job and a wrapped frame,and lifted,but I don't think that's as bad as giving up a 64 for the monte ,but as they say "to each is his own " :uh:
> 
> 
> > ITS OK HOMIE FATBOY, AT LEAST YOUR SHIT AINT DONATED


----------



## oscarb (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Oct 3 2009, 02:10 AM~15255883
> *I see a little trend here...everybody talkin bout my ride...yea its not painted and i know its not a 64 impala..but nobody knows my situation, nobody takes care of my bills...i doesnt bother me that i dont have those rides any more so why should it bother anybody else...i dont get it..i thought lowriders were supposed to help each other and support one another...what ever happened to that? To those who really wish me well..thanks!!
> *


LIKE I SAID HOMIE YOU'RE PAYING FOR IT NOT GETTING SHIT DONATED


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

what up family... also take that drama somewhere else.. nobody wants to hear it..


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

bored


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oscarb_@Oct 3 2009, 09:28 PM~15260085
> *LIKE I SAID HOMIE YOU'RE PAYING FOR IT NOT GETTING SHIT DONATED
> *


I know you ain't talking about my ride,my shit is paid for homie.I don't know what you heard about my ride,but you need to get your shit straight..as far as ya got his back ,that's fine you can paint his car all you want I hope you have enough spray paint,and get some clear while you are at it. and I built my ride i didn't buy a premade lolo.

and 1 more thing ,ya may be midnight memories now,but ya will never ever be as good as the originals.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oscarb_@Oct 3 2009, 09:28 PM~15260085
> *LIKE I SAID HOMIE YOU'RE PAYING FOR IT NOT GETTING SHIT DONATED
> *


Hold on now lets not get out of hand here. Everybody on this post for the most part know each other personaly. theres no need to get out of hand. As for Chop 73 everybody knows that theres nutting Donated. That car was builded from top to bottom. and paid in full by owner. Lets not get into any drama
:nono:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 4 2009, 12:47 AM~15261901
> *Hold on now lets not get out of hand here. Everybody on this post for the most part know each other personaly. theres no need to get out of hand. As for Chop 73 everybody knows that theres nutting Donated. That car was builded from top to bottom. and paid in full by owner. Lets not get into any drama
> :nono:
> *



x2


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

anyways i am still bored


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

wow...lol


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 4 2009, 01:08 AM~15261992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


post the real 1


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 4 2009, 01:09 AM~15261997
> *post the real 1
> *



i dont want to get banned again


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:angry: it suxs when you have to bite your tongue


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

SUP HOMIES


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 4 2009, 02:23 AM~15262043
> *SUP HOMIES
> *


whats up betoooooooo


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 4 2009, 02:09 AM~15261997
> *post the real 1
> *


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 4 2009, 01:26 AM~15262048
> *whats up betoooooooo
> *


 :biggrin: , CHILIN, GETTIN OVER THA FLU, FUKN WEATER MESSED UP THA PLANS FOR BRYAN :angry: 

WATS GOOD OVER THEIR, ANY RAIN?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 4 2009, 01:36 AM~15262082
> *:biggrin: , CHILIN, GETTIN OVER THA FLU, FUKN WEATER MESSED UP THA PLANS FOR BRYAN :angry:
> 
> WATS GOOD OVER THEIR, ANY RAIN?
> *



shit low floaters over here :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 4 2009, 01:19 AM~15262024
> *:angry: it suxs when you have to bite your tongue
> *


BREATH ALEX, BREATH, SAY IT WIT ME, 1 ,2 ,3, 3, 2, 1....


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

man wow i dont know whats going on NOW...but man c'mon we need to calm down...and i appreciate that my club has my back..but i didnt ask for any drama here...i can only speak for what i post or say...As for all the coments about what club is better hey everyone has there opinion...i just think this has gone way too far..it started with my car lookin like shit..to this...wow..


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 4 2009, 01:37 AM~15262086
> *shit low floaters over here :biggrin:
> *


TOO MUCH RAIN HERE, TILL WENDS I BELIEVE.....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 4 2009, 02:36 AM~15262082
> *:biggrin: , CHILIN, GETTIN OVER THA FLU, FUKN WEATER MESSED UP THA PLANS FOR BRYAN :angry:
> 
> WATS GOOD OVER THEIR, ANY RAIN?
> *


a little here and there,I thought you would be o.u.i.(online under the influence ) :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 4 2009, 02:37 AM~15262089
> *BREATH ALEX, BREATH, SAY IT WIT ME, 1 ,2 ,3,  3,  2, 1....
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

shit i think im done...rain is fucking up my stolen internet:biggrin: see ya here on layitlows novela


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 4 2009, 01:39 AM~15262095
> *a little here and there,I thought you would be o.u.i.(online under the influence ) :biggrin:
> *


LET ME TELL YA LAST NIGHT I WAS DRUNK, SIK OR NOT I WAS AT MY HOMIES CRIB (AIR BRUSHER) DRINKIN BUDLIGHT WHILE HE WAS HOOKIN MY HOOD UP :0


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

Classic cars...crazy paint jobs...busy weekends..join us next time on As The Spoke Turns...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 4 2009, 02:44 AM~15262107
> *LET ME TELL YA LAST NIGHT I WAS DRUNK, SIK OR NOT I WAS AT MY HOMIES CRIB (AIR BRUSHER) DRINKIN BUDLIGHT WHILE HE WAS HOOKIN MY HOOD UP :0
> *


 :0 what cha getting!!! 
to bad we couldn't hang out tomorrow,I guess mother nature has other plans for tomorrow.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Oct 4 2009, 02:37 AM~15262090
> *man wow i dont know whats going on NOW...but man c'mon we need to calm down...and  i appreciate that my club has my back..but i didnt ask for any drama here...i can only speak for what i post or say...As for all the coments about what club is better hey everyone has there opinion...i just think this has gone way too far..it started with my car lookin like shit..to this...wow..
> *


thats what im sayin theres no need for the drama. No need at all. we all see each other on the streets or shows from time to time. and didnt need this type of stuff goin on. I know u and Alex know eachother so if it was to the point that if upsets u, know how to contact him. Thats y we cant come together now. :angry: IF YOU WANT BEEF GO TO SHAKE AND STEAK :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 4 2009, 01:52 AM~15262123
> *thats what im sayin theres no need for the drama. No need at all. we all see each other on the streets or shows from time to time. and didnt need this type of stuff goin on. I know u and Alex know eachother so if it was to the point that if upsets u, know how to contact him. Thats y we cant come together now. :angry: IF YOU WANT BEEF GO TO SHAKE AND STEAK :biggrin:
> *


steak and shake :uh: 
hopper


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 4 2009, 01:49 AM~15262120
> *:0 what cha getting!!!
> to bad we couldn't hang out tomorrow,I guess mother nature has other plans for tomorrow.
> *


SOME LADIES :biggrin: CAME OUT PRETTY GOOD, I WANTED TO SHOW WIT SOMETHING NEW FOR BRYAN BUT YUP IT JUST AINT GONNA HAPEN. I WAS READY TO CHILL ALSO, I HAD A FEELING IT WOULD OF BEEN A GOOD TURN OUT. 
HOPEFULLY THEY CAN HAVE IT ANOTHER DAY.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 4 2009, 02:54 AM~15262124
> *steak and shake :uh:
> hopper
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: juicy fruit baby,juicy fruit.


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 4 2009, 01:54 AM~15262124
> *steak and shake :uh:
> hopper
> *


DID SOMEBODY SAY STEAK :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 4 2009, 02:55 AM~15262126
> *SOME LADIES :biggrin:  CAME OUT PRETTY GOOD, I WANTED TO SHOW WIT SOMETHING NEW FOR BRYAN BUT YUP IT JUST AINT GONNA HAPEN. I WAS READY TO CHILL ALSO, I HAD A FEELING IT WOULD OF BEEN A GOOD TURN OUT.
> HOPEFULLY THEY CAN HAVE IT ANOTHER DAY.
> *


yea after that good time everyone had in waco everyone was ready to do it again


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Oct 4 2009, 02:47 AM~15262113
> *Classic cars...crazy paint jobs...busy weekends..join us next time on As The Spoke Turns...
> *


 :biggrin: Is that on the 512 network channel along with ur local hood broadcaster Cut N 3's reporting live at 5 Weather at 1 recap at 2


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 4 2009, 02:00 AM~15262144
> *yea after that good time everyone had in waco everyone was ready to do it again
> *


HELL YEA!

YA SHOULD OF WENT TO THA PARK , IT WAS NICE OUTHEIR....

IM READY FOR YA LLS SHOW,


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 4 2009, 02:00 AM~15262146
> *:biggrin: Is that on the 512 network channel along with ur local hood broadcaster Cut N 3's reporting live at 5 Weather at 1 recap at 2
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 4 2009, 02:54 AM~15262124
> *steak and shake :uh:
> hopper
> *


Juicy Fruity Baby!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 4 2009, 03:02 AM~15262150
> *HELL YEA!
> 
> YA SHOULD OF WENT TO THA PARK , IT WAS NICE OUTHEIR....
> ...


we wanted to,but we having a meeting about our show ,so we had to be here


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

IMA HOLLA @ YA LATERS ,MEDS KICKIN IN :420:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 4 2009, 03:09 AM~15262170
> *IMA HOLLA @ YA LATERS ,MEDS KICKIN IN  :420:
> *


yea,I guess you are right its only after 3 in da morn .I guess I will call it a day.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

GoodKnight everyones , everyones


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 4 2009, 01:08 AM~15261992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


downtown wasnt too bad tonight iam suprised i didnt see u out.. there was a few rides out but it would rain then stop then start again. i talked to the guys bout the show and we will all be there on the 18th :thumbsup: we're ready for Dallas and Houston too :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 4 2009, 04:17 AM~15262325
> *downtown wasnt too bad tonight iam suprised i didnt see u out.. there was a few rides out but it would rain then stop then start again.  i talked to the guys bout the show and we will all be there on the 18th  :thumbsup: we're ready for Dallas and Houston too  :biggrin:
> *


rick doen't like driving his car in the rain ,unless he really has to.
man it looks nice outside,I wonder if they jumped the gun on canceled show?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 4 2009, 11:45 AM~15263395
> *Ttt
> *


man,you should of went with us to eat,we had a good time.we got there arond 10 :30 and left a little after 1,we got free shakes :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

is that place pretty good?... ive always wanted to try it


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stradale+Oct 1 2009, 11:24 AM~15238837-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did any one go ,or did it get rained out


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 4 2009, 12:17 PM~15263598
> *is that place pretty good?... ive always wanted to try it
> *


it was good,the shakes are big . :biggrin: we went to the one in slauter,tx. rob said the one up north wasn't that good :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 4 2009, 11:25 AM~15263659
> *it was good,the shakes are big . :biggrin:
> *


im gonna have to go try it :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 4 2009, 10:59 AM~15263483
> *man,you should of went with us to eat,we had a good time.we got there arond 10 :30 and left a little after 1,we got free shakes  :biggrin:
> *



really where did yall go?


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 4 2009, 01:40 PM~15264121
> *really where did yall go?
> *


steak and shakes,all the kids had cardboard cars to play with,zoe,trini,manuel,ROB And LAMARK :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 4 2009, 12:52 PM~15264185
> *steak and shakes,all the kids had cardboard cars to play with,zoe,trini,manuel,ROB And LAMARK  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



nice yall shoud have gotten me one


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 4 2009, 01:53 PM~15264187
> *nice yall shoud have gotten me one
> *


lamark got two


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 4 2009, 01:58 PM~15264215
> *lamark got two
> *


No mine mine all mine :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 4 2009, 02:13 PM~15264585
> *No mine mine all mine :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



greedy


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 4 2009, 09:58 AM~15263159
> *rick doen't like driving his car in the rain ,unless he really has to.
> man it looks nice outside,I wonder if they jumped the gun on canceled show?
> *


i was thinking the same thing.. i didnt wake up till 2 and i looked outside and the sun was out. yall hittin up the park today? iam thinkin of heading down there again.. let me know if yall gonna be out


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 4 2009, 03:46 PM~15264746
> *i was thinking the same thing.. i didnt wake up till 2 and i looked outside and the sun was out.  yall hittin up the park today? iam thinkin of heading down there again.. let me know if yall gonna be out
> *


I wanted to,but my wife order the pay per view for tonight (wrestling ),it starts at 6:30. :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 4 2009, 02:56 PM~15264798
> *I wanted to,but my wife order the pay per view for tonight (wrestling ),it starts at 6:30. :biggrin:
> *


how much to come watch it lol.. its hell in a cell.. iam a wwe fan too.


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

:0 damn I been missing out on some shit up in here! guess thats what happins when you get a new job,after being with out one for a long ass time. :biggrin: it took me like 20min to read everything Iv missed! :rofl: 

Anyway,Hope everyones doing good... Just wanted to say :wave: !


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 4 2009, 04:29 PM~15264956
> *how much to come watch it lol.. its hell in a cell.. iam a wwe fan too.
> *


nothing,come on over!!!!we have hot wings & hot dogs.I don't live far from the park. :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 4 2009, 03:39 PM~15265009
> *nothing,come on over!!!!we have hot wings & hot dogs.I don't live far from the park. :biggrin:
> *


already.. let me get down there then ill call and yall can help me wit directions


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Oct 4 2009, 04:38 PM~15265003
> *:0 damn I been missing out on some shit up in here! guess thats what happins when you get a new job,after being with out one for a long ass time.  :biggrin:  it took me like 20min to read everything Iv missed! :rofl:
> 
> Anyway,Hope everyones doing good... Just wanted to say  :wave: !
> *


man get the fuck outta here.....oh yea :wave: your always on myspace,thats y your missing shit.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 4 2009, 04:47 PM~15265042
> *already.. let me get down there then ill call and yall can help me wit directions
> *


we live in montoplis usa ,if that helps,but either way call


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

man,you ever get that feeling people are watching you? :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 4 2009, 03:58 PM~15265099
> *man,you ever get that feeling people are watching you? :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *



yes i do. i am telling you its the man that is watching me.. always holding a black man down


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 4 2009, 05:03 PM~15265129
> *yes i do. i am telling you its the man that is watching me.. always holding a black man down
> *


 :twak: no doofy,I am talkigng about the people that get on here to see if your talking about them. :uh:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 4 2009, 04:17 PM~15265196
> *:twak: no doofy,I am talkigng about the people that get on here to see if your talking about them. :uh:
> *



o i thought you were talking about the cops.. hahaha


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

shit sorry
2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: 73monte

Im invisible


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 4 2009, 05:46 PM~15265349
> *:wave:
> *


what's up rob


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 4 2009, 03:48 PM~15265050
> *man get the fuck outta here.....oh yea :wave:  your always on myspace,thats y your missing shit.
> *


 :0 :burn: 



You would only know Im always on myspace if you where always on there :0 Naw but i stay logged on threw my iPhone,thats why it always says im online... :biggrin: Anyway how you been alex? I got to give it to you homie you really tell it lik It is homie!


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 4 2009, 03:58 PM~15265099
> *man,you ever get that feeling people are watching you? :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :yes: :nicoderm: Im Watching You Alex! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

hey i have an idea!! maybe we can get back to the topic that this was created for instead of all this bullshit...man that would be great...Oh and a big shout out to Lamark...say thanks for understanding where I was coming from...and dealin with things the right way..


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 4 2009, 11:23 AM~15263647
> *did any one go ,or did it get rained out
> *



Didn't go, it was raining all day.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stradale_@Oct 4 2009, 08:36 PM~15266474
> *Didn't go, it was raining all day.
> *


yeah,it probably got rained out


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Oct 4 2009, 06:51 PM~15265712
> *:0  :burn:
> You would only know Im always on myspace if you where always on there  :0  Naw but i stay logged on threw my iPhone,thats why it always says im online...  :biggrin:  Anyway how you been alex? I got to give it to you homie you really tell it lik It is homie!
> *


and why wouldn't I,I have nothing to hide.I know where I have been and where I am going  and where I stand. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what's up rub adub :wave:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up family


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 4 2009, 09:45 PM~15267804
> *what's up rub adub :wave:
> *


NOTHIN MUCH BEEN IN THE ICU WAINTING ROOM SINCE 4AM SATURDAY MORING. MOM HAD BACK TO BACK STROKES AND SURGERY SO JUST PLAYIN THE WAITING GAME


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 4 2009, 10:50 PM~15267881
> *whats up family
> *


what it do big dogg


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUB A DUB_@Oct 4 2009, 11:12 PM~15268183
> *NOTHIN MUCH BEEN IN THE ICU WAINTING ROOM SINCE 4AM SATURDAY MORING. MOM HAD BACK TO BACK STROKES AND SURGERY SO JUST PLAYIN THE WAITING GAME
> *


sorry to hear that bro.,call if you need anything


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RUB A DUB_@Oct 4 2009, 10:12 PM~15268183
> *NOTHIN MUCH BEEN IN THE ICU WAINTING ROOM SINCE 4AM SATURDAY MORING. MOM HAD BACK TO BACK STROKES AND SURGERY SO JUST PLAYIN THE WAITING GAME
> *


prayer out to u and your family.... :angel: :angel:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MOM :biggrin:


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

thank yall appriciate the love


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 4 2009, 10:19 PM~15267549
> *yeah,it probably got rained out
> *



NAH IT WAS STILL ON BUT IT SHUT DOWN AROUND 1PM YOURS TRULY DID'NT PLACE :angry: OWELL ITS ALL GOOD THE CONTESTANTS WERE THE JUDGES AND IT WAS JUST A DIFFERENT CAR SHOW I'D DO IT AGAIN IF GIVIN THE CHANCE ... IT WAS WET OUT THERE BUT I GOT TO MEET SOME REAL COOL PEOPLE WHILE I WAS THERE....


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RUB A DUB_@Oct 5 2009, 12:48 AM~15268962
> *thank yall appriciate the love
> *


PRAYER SENT HOPE EVERYTHING WORKS OUT OK..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

thanks Alex :thumbsup: for lettin me come over and watch the WWE ppv wit yall at your house.. glad Undertaker won but Randy Orton :thumbsdown: lol and the chili dog and hot wings were off the chain :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 5 2009, 09:59 AM~15270468
> *thanks Alex  :thumbsup: for lettin me come over and watch the WWE ppv wit yall at your house.. glad Undertaker won but Randy Orton  :thumbsdown:  lol  and the chili dog and hot wings were off the chain  :yes:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: my god son said they were awsome :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 5 2009, 08:13 AM~15269915
> *NAH IT WAS STILL ON BUT IT SHUT DOWN AROUND 1PM YOURS TRULY DID'NT PLACE  :angry:  OWELL ITS ALL GOOD THE CONTESTANTS WERE THE JUDGES AND IT WAS JUST A DIFFERENT CAR SHOW I'D DO IT AGAIN IF GIVIN THE CHANCE ...  IT WAS WET OUT THERE BUT I GOT TO MEET SOME REAL COOL PEOPLE WHILE I WAS THERE....
> *


that was one of them shows "if you ain't white,you ain't right " . :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 30 2009, 05:26 PM~15231862
> *let me know if you need any help
> *


:thumbsup: will do
might do it this week
since im grounded :uh: :uh:

how much would you need for the screens? 3 6" screens


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife+Oct 2 2009, 09:48 AM~15248028-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



New Plaques?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 5 2009, 09:49 AM~15270849
> *:thumbsup: will do
> might do it this week
> since im grounded :uh: :uh:
> ...


how much of what.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 5 2009, 10:28 AM~15271123
> *how much of what.
> *


Moneys


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 5 2009, 07:13 AM~15269915
> *NAH IT WAS STILL ON BUT IT SHUT DOWN AROUND 1PM YOURS TRULY DID'NT PLACE  :angry:  OWELL ITS ALL GOOD THE CONTESTANTS WERE THE JUDGES AND IT WAS JUST A DIFFERENT CAR SHOW I'D DO IT AGAIN IF GIVIN THE CHANCE ...  IT WAS WET OUT THERE BUT I GOT TO MEET SOME REAL COOL PEOPLE WHILE I WAS THERE....
> *


Contestant shows always get lots of back scratchin', and since most people at the shows know each other, they get the hookups on points. 

Oh, and yeah, definitely some  people @ the weekly Cabela shows.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

what up


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

sorry the others were 2 big


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 5 2009, 04:22 PM~15274046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ahhhh,the good ol' days


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

yep


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Knights Of Pleasure and Latin Rollerz doin da damn thing


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

what up Chuck

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: stepurgameup


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

chuck who


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

dunno who he was...was just fucking around


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

damn looking for a job is not easy


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MiKLO, 96_impalass




:wave:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 5 2009, 09:04 PM~15277328
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: MiKLO, 96_impalass
> 
> ...



whats up big dog


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 5 2009, 10:02 PM~15277307
> *damn looking for a job is not easy
> *


it never is big dogg


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 5 2009, 10:06 PM~15277371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that nice,did they cut the wheel wells out or was it able to tuck


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

they cut then hoes out.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

heres a pic from the valley. one of the cars i striped this weekend.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 5 2009, 09:06 PM~15277354
> *whats up big dog
> *


just chillin... what kind of work are you looking for???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 5 2009, 10:06 PM~15278230
> *heres a pic from the valley.  one of the cars i striped this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad ass Pablo


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 5 2009, 11:30 PM~15278501
> *just chillin... what kind of work are you looking for???
> *


you can work in the snow cone stand :biggrin:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 5 2009, 02:36 PM~15274188
> *ahhhh,the good ol' days
> *


Thats back when u werent nothin if u werent on spokes...but atleast i had shaved door handles ..back then..dammit


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 4 2009, 09:22 PM~15267578
> *and why wouldn't  I,I have nothing to hide.I know where I have been and where I am going   and where I stand. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Yeah I got chu,true that! me and you have had ups and downs,but when it came down to it i know we can still be coo! Iv said some shit but you told me how it was and I had to shut tha fuck up! :biggrin: Cause I was still learning,and learned from Austin's Best!  Now only if it was like that with everyone else thats trying to put you down... some people could learn a thing or two from you if they would just pay attention!


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUB A DUB_@Oct 4 2009, 10:12 PM~15268183
> *NOTHIN MUCH BEEN IN THE ICU WAINTING ROOM SINCE 4AM SATURDAY MORING. MOM HAD BACK TO BACK STROKES AND SURGERY SO JUST PLAYIN THE WAITING GAME
> *


  so sorry to hear that homie,I hope things get better for you,your mom and family... :angel:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> >
> 
> 
> I got Chu on this one Alex not that you need me to,but I got to say CHOP73 WAS BUILT FROM THE GROUND UP,NOT BOUGHT ALREADY FIXED UP! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Oct 6 2009, 12:11 AM~15278915
> *:thumbsup: Yeah I got chu,true that! me and you have had ups and downs,but when it came down to it i know we can still be coo! Iv said some shit but you told me how it was and I had to shut tha fuck up!  :biggrin: Cause I was still learning,and learned from Austin's Best!   Now only if it was like that with everyone else thats trying to put you down... some people could learn a thing or two from you if they would just pay attention!
> *


well,they had the chance to learn with me but they chosen the dark side,lol,I learned from my family and friends and enemies which are now my friends .the art of lowriding isn't an art,its a LIFESTYLE .like i said in an interview one time "lowriding hasn't changed,its the people that have changed " but that's all I gotta says about that :biggrin: 




and to my friend that wasn't always my friend "not bad for someone that can't weld " :roflmao:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 5 2009, 11:29 PM~15279069
> *well,they had the chance to learn with me  but they chosen the dark side,lol,I learned from my family and friends and enemies which are now my friends .the art of lowriding isn't an art,its a LIFESTYLE .like i said in an interview one time "lowriding hasn't changed,its the people that have changed " but that's all I gotta says about that  :biggrin:
> and to my friend that wasn't always my friend "not bad for someone that can't weld " :roflmao:
> *


well put! :thumbsup: 

Now the last part im kinda lost! :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Oct 6 2009, 12:23 AM~15279018
> *I got Chu on this one Alex not that you need me to,but I got to say CHOP73 WAS BUILT FROM THE GROUND UP,NOT BOUGHT ALREADY FIXED UP! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 5 2009, 11:43 PM~15279159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 OLD SCHOOL PIC,And Look at what it is now! ONE BAD ASS LOW LOW! Oh yeah and alex the post I put up about your car with the pics,it came from larry! He told me what to put and I did cause he dont know how to use LIL,But he says :wave: and he will see you at yalls show on the 18th with his bike :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Oct 6 2009, 12:49 AM~15279197
> *:0 OLD SCHOOL PIC,And Look at what it is now! ONE BAD ASS LOW LOW! Oh yeah and alex the post I put up about your car with the pics,it came from larry! He told me what to put and I did cause he dont know how to use LIL,But he says  :wave: and he will see you at yalls show on the 18th with his bike :biggrin:
> *











tell larry i said whats up and we will see him at the show,you bringing that lincoln


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice work bro that monte has come a long way


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 5 2009, 11:54 PM~15279227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


He says :thumbsup:! And Its funny you ask that,I called my bro today to ask if he would take it to yalls show cause Ima have to work tell around 12 and I work in Lakeway,Tx so would not make it to the show tell prob. around 1pm. But if I can get the rack re welded and the hydros reinstald It will be there fa show! :biggrin: 

Do you got anyone in mind that could do it for me at a decent price,no high balling like some places or people?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Oct 6 2009, 12:57 AM~15279253
> *Nice work bro that monte has come a long way
> *


thanx homie


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Oct 6 2009, 01:02 AM~15279292
> *He says  :thumbsup:! And Its funny you ask that,I called my bro today to ask if he would take it to yalls show cause Ima have to work tell around 12 and I work in Lakeway,Tx so would not make it to the show tell prob. around 1pm. But if I can get the rack re welded and the hydros reinstald It will be there fa show! :biggrin:
> 
> Do you got anyone in mind that could do it for me at a decent price,no high balling like some places or people?
> *


you know there is only one shop i deal with,he might be pricine to some people,but hey you get what you pay for :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 6 2009, 12:10 AM~15279343
> *you know there is only one shop i deal with,he might be pricine to some people,but hey you get what you pay for  :biggrin:
> *


:0 Yeah I got chu,hmmmm.... Im just not a big baller like you to pay what he charges like you can :biggrin: :roflmao: But yeah If anything ima try and atempet to do it myself If i cant get anyone,But ya know Id have to have somone come to my house and do it cause its slamed with the frame on the ground,and I cant even back it out of my garage cause of the drop off edge thats at the end where the door closes cause it scraps all the way out :angry:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

damn ment to edit tha post and fucked up :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Oct 6 2009, 01:17 AM~15279397
> *:0 Yeah I got chu,hmmmm.... Im just not a big baller like you to pay what he charges like you can :biggrin: :roflmao:  But yeah If anything ima try and atempet to do it myself If i cant get anyone,But ya know Id have to have somone come to my house and do it cause its slamed with the frame on the ground,and I cant even back it out of my garage cause of the drop off edge thats at the end where the door closes cause it scraps all the way out :angry:
> *


damn :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Oct 6 2009, 01:19 AM~15279416
> *damn ment to edit tha post and fucked up  :biggrin:
> *


thats ok ,players fuck up too :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 6 2009, 12:54 AM~15279227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man,I like this picture :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 6 2009, 12:26 AM~15279462
> *damn :0
> *


yeah I know it sux thats why I aint been out to the park in so long,But I see you been going out there hows it been?


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> thats ok ,players fuck up too :biggrin:
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> > thats ok ,players fuck up too :biggrin:
> > :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> damn it I fucked up again... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Oct 6 2009, 01:34 AM~15279520
> *yeah I know it sux thats why I aint been out to the park in so long,But I see you been going out there hows it been?
> *


 i didn't go this past weekend but miggy said it was packed.I went two weeks ago and it was packed


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 6 2009, 12:41 AM~15279561
> *i didn't go this past weekend  but miggy said it was packed.I went two weeks ago and it was packed
> *


 :0 :tears: THis sux I got to get my car back on the road... :cheesy:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 6 2009, 12:41 AM~15279561
> *i didn't go this past weekend  but miggy said it was packed.I went two weeks ago and it was packed
> *


yo alex you aint got no spare hydro parts you can hook a homie up wit or want at a cheap price? and hey do you still got that black roll of carpet you used last year?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Oct 6 2009, 02:00 AM~15279656
> *yo alex you aint got no spare hydro parts you can hook a homie up wit or want at a cheap price? and hey do you still got that black roll of carpet you used last year?
> *


no extra parts,sorry .as for the carpet i ended up giving it to big dogg (rick) ,you should came and got it when I told you to.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Oct 6 2009, 01:58 AM~15279646
> *:0  :tears: THis sux I got to get my car back on the road... :cheesy:
> *


I know the feeling that's the way I was when my car was in the shop.it does sux.


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 6 2009, 01:15 AM~15279719
> *no extra parts,sorry .as for the carpet i ended up giving it to big dogg (rick) ,you should came and got it when I told you to.
> *


ok its coo,
Big Dogg! now thats funny I for got he always says that... :biggrin: Yeah I should have,damn well guess I got to hit up home depot!


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 6 2009, 01:18 AM~15279724
> *I know the feeling  that's the way I was when my car was in the shop.it does sux.
> *


  Yeah I know,but fuck it I want to take it out when its fixed not when its all like shit...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Oct 6 2009, 02:20 AM~15279727
> *ok its coo,
> Big Dogg! now thats funny I for got he always says that... :biggrin: Yeah I should have,damn well guess I got to hit up home depot!
> *


good luck with that,they only carry blue,black is special order.I am out this mofo peace oooouuuuttt :wave:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 6 2009, 01:24 AM~15279740
> *good luck with that,they only carry blue,black is special order.I am out this mofo peace oooouuuuttt :wave:
> *


damn it... I guess the blues good for you,but not me my cars red... I should have never painted it!  But fuck it... Yeah me to I didnt look at the clock tell now and its 2:30am and I got to be at work in 4hours... Damn you alex you kept me up :biggrin: naw jk. Anyway it was good chating with you,ill hit you up next time im on :wave: uffin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 5 2009, 04:22 PM~15274046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: thats was fun times clownin that car


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 5 2009, 10:30 PM~15278501
> *just chillin... what kind of work are you looking for???
> *


looking for warehouse work.. or i can always go back to stripping


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

damn yall up all later


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Oct 5 2009, 10:47 PM~15278714-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  
no stripping in the stand :0 lol


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 6 2009, 08:35 AM~15280733
> *:biggrin:
> 
> no stripping in the stand :0  lol
> *




you no fun


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

top 15 members 

73monte 5029 
MiKLO 3283 
*impala_ss_in_atx 1973* 
Cut N 3's 1248 
unique27 1119 
knightsgirl19 879 
miggy254 811 
MR.*512* 808 
Sr.Castro 808 
*96_impalass 710 *
degre576 694 
ATXSS 690 
SouthsideLife 669 
FATASS 560 
kiki 549


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 6 2009, 08:28 AM~15280363
> *damn yall up all later
> *


I was bored :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

ATXSS 690 

how you gonna call me out like that... :twak:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 6 2009, 08:44 AM~15280797
> *top 15 members
> 
> 73monte 5029
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ya can't be like daddy :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 4 2009, 04:58 PM~15265099
> *man,you ever get that feeling people are watching you? :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

^ THIS COMING FROM SOMEONE QUOTING HIMSELF... ???? :twak: :dunno:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 6 2009, 08:44 AM~15280797
> *top 15 members
> 
> 73monte 5029
> ...


 :0 I need to play catch up


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 6 2009, 09:24 AM~15281039
> *I was bored  :biggrin:
> *


:0 X2 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 6 2009, 03:18 PM~15283591
> *^ THIS COMING FROM SOMEONE QUOTING HIMSELF... ????  :twak:  :dunno:
> *


 I can do that :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

your being watched


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 6 2009, 05:38 PM~15284774
> *your being watched
> *


 :yes: :yes: yes,by the haters :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 6 2009, 04:46 PM~15284864
> *:yes:  :yes: yes,by the haters :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Oct 6 2009, 05:47 PM~15284885
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what it do cat


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

fitna help my homie find a short in his ride and you cat


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Oct 6 2009, 06:04 PM~15285038
> *fitna help my homie  find a short in his ride and you cat
> *


nothing just chilling cruzing the internet, finding shorts can be fun :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: good luck :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FATASS+Oct 5 2009, 11:11 PM~15278915-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep and no cops in sight.. just alot of females and no one acting a dumbass swangin in their mom's car. it was peaceful out there for a change.. i enjoyed austin this weekend thats fa sho .. ill be back this weekend and the next and the next after that one but not after that cuz then thats the weekend we all go to the Dallas show  i gotta go up to Waco this Sat morning and get new tires first then ill be on the road again


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 6 2009, 04:16 PM~15284073
> *I can do that  :biggrin:
> *


t5I5guJ8evk


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

[/quote]

those are my initials guey !!!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

dont hate me


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

>


those are my initials guey !!!
[/quote]

yea that 2 :0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Impala I did in the valley.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

78 monte


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

i killed a shit load of butterflies on the way back.


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

that was me honkin the horn at u earlier Pablo..lol!!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Oct 6 2009, 10:24 PM~15288627
> *that was me honkin the horn at u earlier Pablo..lol!!
> *



I figured that was you in that black truck. It didnt kick in till you were all the way down the street. I was helping my cousin do a concrete job bid.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

i did this 68 but the pictures I took were too dark. I found these on another site.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

good shit pablo!!!! i hope your prices dont go up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 7 2009, 12:46 PM~15292969
> *:wave:
> *


what it do homie :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 6 2009, 07:12 PM~15286369
> *dont hate me
> 
> 
> ...


You just ate the TAGS for your Impala!  :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 7 2009, 01:32 PM~15293317
> *You just ate the TAGS for your Impala!   :biggrin:
> *


can you say lone star :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 7 2009, 12:42 PM~15293410
> *can you say lone star  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



i wish...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 7 2009, 12:32 PM~15293317
> *You just ate the TAGS for your Impala!   :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 
Rick are you the one cooking all this food that you be posting?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 7 2009, 01:57 PM~15293910
> *:roflmao:
> Rick are you the one cooking all this food that you be posting?
> *


you know it.. i love to cook...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 7 2009, 01:57 PM~15293919
> *you know it.. i love to cook...
> *


 :0 i coming over and throwin down on some food with you one night then :biggrin:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 6 2009, 11:06 PM~15288420
> *Impala I did in the valley.
> 
> 
> ...


Is that registration good til March of 2013 or are my eyes fucking with me?? :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Oct 7 2009, 03:21 PM~15294134
> *Is that registration good til March of 2013 or are my eyes fucking with me??  :0
> *


that's what it says,but the inspection expired in 08 ,so maybe its tags for classic car,but I don't have a sticker for mine :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 7 2009, 01:42 PM~15294382
> *that's what it says,but the inspection expired in 08 ,so maybe its tags for classic car,but I don't have a sticker for mine  :dunno:
> *


whats up alex..... i know huh,on them tags


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 7 2009, 05:08 PM~15295132
> *whats  up  alex.....  i  know  huh,on  them  tags
> *


you got on early today :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Oct 7 2009, 02:21 PM~15294134
> *Is that registration good til March of 2013 or are my eyes fucking with me??  :0
> *



yes classic car registered


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 7 2009, 03:10 PM~15295154
> *you got on early today  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 7 2009, 05:18 PM~15295233
> *yes classic car registered
> *


so is mine,but they didn't give me a sticker


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

heyyyy youuuu guysssss


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 7 2009, 04:40 PM~15295458
> *so is mine,but they didn't give me a sticker
> *



he just left it on there for some reason. :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Oct 7 2009, 02:21 PM~15294134
> *Is that registration good til March of 2013 or are my eyes fucking with me??  :0
> *


well he just wasted his money... the world is supposed to end in 2012 :biggrin: lol


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 7 2009, 06:11 PM~15296157
> *well he just wasted his money... the world is supposed to end in 2012 :biggrin: lol
> *


lol ive heard that too.. man that would suck


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

*10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 9 Anonymous Users)*
1 Members: miggy254


gawd dayummmmm ..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 7 2009, 07:40 PM~15297010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahha


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 7 2009, 06:55 PM~15296556
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 9 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: miggy254
> gawd dayummmmm ..
> ...


damn haters...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 6 2009, 09:31 PM~15288737
> *i did this 68 but the pictures I took were too dark. I found these on another site.
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS NICE *


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 7 2009, 12:42 PM~15293410
> *can you say lone star  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Bring em on!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

for everone driving to vegas,be safe and stay awake.those hills can be hypmatizing


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 6 2009, 01:07 AM~15279322
> *thanx homie
> 
> 
> ...


 I still have them trophies :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

any one know a good website to watch movies on......I am bored out my mind :uh:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 8 2009, 02:41 PM~15304618
> *any one know a good website to watch movies on......I am bored out my mind  :uh:
> *


 :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

http://www.watch-movies-links.net/


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 8 2009, 05:21 PM~15304938
> *:tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 8 2009, 05:22 PM~15304948
> *http://www.watch-movies-links.net/
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 8 2009, 07:27 PM~15306577
> *:thumbsup:
> *


hey man u feelin better now? i heard wha happened


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 8 2009, 07:36 PM~15306684
> *hey man u feelin better now? i heard wha happened
> *


everything ok


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WHATS UP AUSTIN TEXAS


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 8 2009, 09:41 PM~15307874
> *WHATS UP AUSTIN TEXAS
> *



whats up big dog


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

4 Members: FPEREZII, 96_impalass, HOMIEZ56, Sr.Castro
What's good homies. :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what it do peeps


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 8 2009, 10:45 PM~15307922
> *4 Members: FPEREZII, 96_impalass, HOMIEZ56, Sr.Castro
> What's good homies. :wave:
> *


your not going to vegas??


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 8 2009, 08:52 PM~15307989
> *your not going to vegas??
> *


Nope, i have to work, plus i didn't get to make any LRM show's to qualify. :angry: I was to busy trying to make the WEGO show's. :biggrin: O-well been there before, plus next time i go i plan to be competing, after i redo the truck that is.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 8 2009, 10:56 PM~15308042
> *Nope, i have to work, plus i didn't get to make any LRM show's to qualify.  :angry:  I was to busy trying to make the WEGO show's. :biggrin:  O-well been there before, plus next time i go i plan to be competing, after i redo the truck that is.
> *


yeah I know that one,me personally i don't like going to shows and not competing,its not the same to me. However i do like going to vegas, :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 8 2009, 09:02 PM~15308123
> *yeah I know that one,me personally i don't like going to shows and not competing,its not the same to me. However i do like going to vegas, :biggrin:
> *


Vegas is nice, but i don't drink or party, and i'm not to big on gambling. Plus i'm saving my money, i am trying to get a couple things before the Houston show.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 8 2009, 10:40 PM~15307860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey rick, is that Chinna


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 8 2009, 11:06 PM~15308186
> *Vegas is nice, but i don't drink or party, and i'm not to big on gambling. Plus i'm saving my money, i am trying to get a couple things before the Houston show.
> *


i do drink,gamble and party,but I like the shows they have,I only seen a few of them ,so i guess i i have a few more to see


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what's up Homiez,how you been?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 8 2009, 09:13 PM~15308245
> *i do drink,gamble and party,but I like the shows they have,I only seen a few of them ,so i guess i i have a few more to see
> *


Yeah the shows are pretty good, we went to see a bunch last year. Hey for the Dallas/ Mesquite show, where are you guy's going to be staying?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin: Can't wait for the Houston Super Show.


----------



## HOMIEZ56 (Jul 18, 2008)

just here, actin like you dont know me! :biggrin:


----------



## HOMIEZ56 (Jul 18, 2008)

hows everyone doin?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 8 2009, 11:15 PM~15308259
> *Yeah the shows are pretty good, we went to see a bunch last year. Hey for the Dallas/ Mesquite show, where are you guy's going to be staying?
> *


not sure yet,I am waiting to hear from Eva(the one with the 1st place bike right now ) because its halloween night sat.night I wanted to take the kids somewhere for that. where are you staying?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOMIEZ56+Oct 8 2009, 11:17 PM~15308272-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they're doing good getting big,and your fam,how they doing


----------



## HOMIEZ56 (Jul 18, 2008)

were ok


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 8 2009, 09:26 PM~15308362
> *not sure yet,I am waiting to hear from Eva(the one with the 1st place bike right now ) because its halloween night sat.night I wanted to take the kids somewhere for that. where are you staying?
> *


That's what we want to do, take the kids somewhere since they won't be home for Halloween, but we don't know anything about that area, and what will be going on. I talked to Tim, and he said he is trying to set something up for the kids. He said he would get back with me. I found a Days Inn close to the show for like $50 bucks plus tax, but i'm not sure where everyone is staying.


----------



## HOMIEZ56 (Jul 18, 2008)

no I have no licence


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOMIEZ56_@Oct 8 2009, 11:31 PM~15308421
> *were ok
> *


ya coming out to our show next week?


----------



## HOMIEZ56 (Jul 18, 2008)

sure I'll try to go


----------



## HOMIEZ56 (Jul 18, 2008)

you still going to shows


----------



## HOMIEZ56 (Jul 18, 2008)

hope I'll be out next year if i can get some parts for my cutlass


----------



## HOMIEZ56 (Jul 18, 2008)

did you hear that jacob is working on a lolo


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 8 2009, 11:32 PM~15308431
> *That's what we want to do, take the kids somewhere since they won't be home for Halloween, but we don't know anything about that area, and what will be going on. I talked to Tim, and he said he is trying to set something up for the kids. He said he would get back with me.  I found a Days Inn close to the show for like $50 bucks plus tax, but i'm not sure where everyone is staying.
> *


yea thats what Eva said,she heard that sam torrers was having a halloween party for wego and its competitors,but didn't know if it was for kids,.she's suppose to find out tonight.if its not for the kids,we will stay in arlliton and go to the dlr halloween party


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 8 2009, 09:41 PM~15308521
> *yea thats what Eva said,she heard that sam torrers was having a halloween party for wego and its competitors,but didn't know if it was for kids,.she's suppose to find out tonight.if its not for the kids,we will stay in arlliton and go to the dlr halloween party
> *


I asked Tim if it was for the kid's, and he said yes. They were just trying to work out the details.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOMIEZ56_@Oct 8 2009, 11:38 PM~15308490
> *did you hear that jacob is working on a lolo
> *


false,he bought a tahoe and is going to bang it out 
he was over here on sunday(he visits ,not like sum people ) :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 8 2009, 11:45 PM~15308557
> *I asked Tim if it was for the kid's, and he said yes. They were just trying to work out the details.
> *


cool if thats true then we will be at that one eva suppose to let me know tomorrow. can you give me that numbers for your hotel,that's a good deal.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 8 2009, 09:50 PM~15308616
> *cool if thats true then we will be at that one eva suppose to let me know tomorrow.  can you give me that numbers for your hotel,that's a good deal.
> *


PM sent. :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 9 2009, 12:02 AM~15308722
> *PM sent. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

whats up alex you doing alright :wave: :wave:


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

didnt mean to scare you off


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 8 2009, 10:08 PM~15308199
> *hey rick, is that Chinna
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII+Oct 8 2009, 10:32 PM~15308431-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you get in on that let me know whats up. :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

cool,I got you! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beto68+Oct 9 2009, 01:41 AM~15309412-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am alright .,how have you been?haven't seen you in a while .
I was off the l.i.l. by 1 ,I don't know why its saying that I was still on. :cheesy:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

anna and I might not make it in time for the meeting, she is working late and has to drop off a paper at school, but if you take a room count this weekend, she wants a room for the dallas show coming up and we will dress up if others will...



steak and shake after?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 9 2009, 11:36 AM~15311354
> *anna and I might not make it in time for the meeting, she is working late and has to drop off a paper at school, but if you take a room count this weekend,  she wants a room for the dallas show coming up and we will dress up if others will...
> steak and shake after?
> *


  we can do that :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

uh chicken


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

sleeping weather


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 9 2009, 12:18 PM~15311717
> *uh chicken
> *


no....steak :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

what ya'll doing


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

anna got me something for the cadi...coming back from vegas


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 8 2009, 09:32 PM~15308431
> *That's what we want to do, take the kids somewhere since they won't be home for Halloween, but we don't know anything about that area, and what will be going on. I talked to Tim, and he said he is trying to set something up for the kids. He said he would get back with me.  I found a Days Inn close to the show for like $50 bucks plus tax, but i'm not sure where everyone is staying.
> *


GOOD DEAL COUNT US N ON THIS 1 AND IM TAKING MY KIDS 2 SO I NEED TO KNOW WHATS POPPEN 4 THE KIDOS


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :cheesy:

lanier sucks balls
they lost homecomming 77-7 :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 9 2009, 12:41 PM~15311900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nicel


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 9 2009, 02:09 PM~15312511
> *GOOD DEAL COUNT US N ON THIS 1 AND IM TAKING MY KIDS 2 SO I NEED TO KNOW WHATS POPPEN 4 THE KIDOS
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

here you go rocky :

BIG TOWN EXHIBITION HALL
800 big town blvd.
mesquite,tx. 75149


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

hey everybody.. just got back from a JOB interview  hope i get the job


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 9 2009, 01:09 PM~15312511
> *GOOD DEAL COUNT US N ON THIS 1 AND IM TAKING MY KIDS 2 SO I NEED TO KNOW WHATS POPPEN 4 THE KIDOS
> *


whats goin on senor Castro? :wave: see yall at the next carshow


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 9 2009, 01:14 PM~15312551
> *:wave: :wave: :cheesy:
> 
> lanier sucks balls
> ...


dayummmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 9 2009, 03:57 PM~15313829
> *hey everybody.. just got back from a JOB interview  hope i get the job
> *


good luck homie


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 9 2009, 04:40 PM~15314564
> *whats goin on senor Castro?  :wave:  see yall at the next carshow
> *


C U THERE HOMIE


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 9 2009, 05:07 PM~15313905
> *:biggrin:
> *


right on time :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 9 2009, 10:09 PM~15316395
> *right on time  :biggrin:
> *


went by your crib today but I didnt stop cause I didnt see tha van.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 8 2009, 08:36 PM~15306684
> *hey man u feelin better now? i heard wha happened
> *


im fine what happened???? :0  :dunno:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 9 2009, 10:41 AM~15311900
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a tight design


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 9 2009, 11:29 PM~15316595
> *went by your crib today but I didnt stop cause I didnt see tha van.
> *


yeah,we went to pick up the tropies yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

can you say wet :yes:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Oct 9 2009, 01:15 PM~15312558-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 10 2009, 03:14 PM~15320509
> *thanx
> *


*WHATS UP ROB ! WHAT DID YOUR PARTNER SAY ABOUT THE MY CADI ??*


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

he liked it wanted to get the $ right b4 he goes forward...but she said today that mid next week hes ready...even looked at a couple today...but tryng to find best bang for his buck


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 10 2009, 01:58 PM~15319990
> *can you say wet :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


is that a tail light


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 10 2009, 04:42 PM~15320879
> *he liked it wanted to get the $ right b4 he goes forward...but she said today that mid next week hes ready...even looked at a couple today...but tryng to find best bang for his buck
> *


*LET ME KNOW IM WILLING TO LOWER THE PRICE JUST TO SELL IT !! 1 LESS VEHICLE ON MY INSURANCE POLICY WOULD BE GOOD FOR ME......PLUS I DONT HAVE ROOM FOR 2 CADI'S AND A TRUCK...... *


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Oct 10 2009, 11:17 PM~15322445
> *LET ME KNOW IM WILLING TO LOWER THE PRICE JUST TO SELL IT !! 1 LESS VEHICLE ON MY INSURANCE POLICY WOULD BE GOOD FOR ME......PLUS I DONT HAVE ROOM FOR 2 CADI'S AND A TRUCK......
> *


pm me a final number....his hands are itching for something :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 10 2009, 10:25 PM~15322503
> *pm me a final number....his hands are itching for something :biggrin:
> *


*PM SENT*


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 10 2009, 06:28 PM~15321107
> *is that a tail light
> *


:yes:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Oct 11 2009, 12:43 AM~15322609
> *PM SENT
> *


 :tears:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 11 2009, 09:16 AM~15323683
> *:tears:
> *


did i step in on something


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 11 2009, 11:06 AM~15323874
> *did i step in on something
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 11 2009, 01:00 PM~15324319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: is more like it


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*LET ME KNOW ROB......*


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 11 2009, 07:42 PM~15326391
> *:wave:
> *


what's up,how is the weather out there?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 11 2009, 01:00 PM~15324319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that miklo in the back ground??? :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

whats up rub a dub ,how's your mom doing


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 11 2009, 08:39 PM~15327659
> *is that miklo in the back ground??? :0
> *


LMAO MAN DAWG THAT WAS A GOOD ONE


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

SHES GETTING BETTER SLOWLY . THEY TALKING BOUT KEEPING HER THERE AT THE HOSPITAL FOR LIKE ANOTHER MONTH STR8. I HAVE TO BUY THAT DAMN MONTHLY PARKING PASS


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 11 2009, 09:35 PM~15327588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good squid,what color or colors are ya painting it?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUB A DUB_@Oct 11 2009, 09:44 PM~15327727
> *SHES GETTING BETTER SLOWLY . THEY TALKING BOUT KEEPING HER THERE AT THE HOSPITAL FOR LIKE ANOTHER MONTH STR8. I HAVE TO BUY THAT DAMN MONTHLY PARKING PASS
> *


its cheaper than paying the garage every day,believe me i got one when my mom had her car wreck and was there a month .


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 11 2009, 08:39 PM~15327659
> *is that miklo in the back ground??? :0
> *


 :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Oct 11 2009, 09:14 PM~15328082
> *:0
> *


lol he's right .. i went back at looked again and it does look like him lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt...ttt...ttt...ttt...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 12 2009, 12:39 AM~15329238
> *ttt...ttt...ttt...ttt...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

start my new job tomorrow  after a year off


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

SO THEY SCHEDULED YOU TO WORK THIS SUNDAY TOO... :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

cool scheduled... 8 to 4 monday thru thrusday.. 8 to 2 friday..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 12 2009, 01:55 PM~15332346
> *cool scheduled... 8 to 4 monday thru thrusday.. 8 to 2 friday..
> *


congrats...doing what?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 12 2009, 01:14 PM~15332463
> *
> congrats...doing what?
> *


x2


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 12 2009, 01:14 PM~15332463
> *
> congrats...doing what?
> *


driving a forklift and pickin parts


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

that's cool :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 12 2009, 12:55 PM~15332346
> *cool scheduled... 8 to 4 monday thru thrusday.. 8 to 2 friday..
> *


thats a player schedule.. i use to always work weekends and its nice having them off now.. thats why yall see me at the shows now.. last year i was always at work


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 12 2009, 07:14 PM~15334976
> *thats a player schedule.. i use to always work weekends and its nice having them off now.. thats why yall see me at the shows now.. last year i was always at work
> *


 i hated working weekends ,at firestone,it would be dead and you had to be there.it sucked being at work and seeing every one cruz by :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 12 2009, 02:53 PM~15333322
> *driving a forklift and pickin parts
> *


DAMN ARE THEY STILL HIRING SHIT GETTIN SLOW OVER HERE. EVERYBOBY CUTTIN THROATS UP HERE


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 12 2009, 01:03 PM~15331858
> *start my new job tomorrow   after a year off
> *


conrats i know how u feel! :thumbsup: im still tryin to get over the effect of being out of work a year Playin catch up on every bill


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 13 2009, 05:30 AM~15339881
> *conrats i know how u feel! :thumbsup: im still tryin to get over the effect of being out of work a year Playin catch up on every bill
> *


wanna sale the bike? :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 13 2009, 09:05 AM~15340265
> *wanna sale the bike?  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok I was lied too. I work 8 to 4 30 every day


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

7 days a week ?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 13 2009, 12:25 PM~15341834
> *Ok I was lied too. I work 8 to 4 30 every day
> *


did you go through a temp agency or did they higher you on payroll?


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 13 2009, 12:40 PM~15342011
> *did you go through a temp agency or did they higher you on payroll?
> *


DAY LABOR ?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 13 2009, 12:53 PM~15342166
> *DAY LABOR ?
> *


 :nono: :nono: rick doesn't stand for more than 30 min.at a time :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Photographers from Layitlow at the Vegas Show...it was bad ass meeting all of them!!!

Left to Right: SouthsideLife(Nikon), Supreme69(Canon), AverageSizeMike(Nikon), Me(Canon), JaeBueno(Nikon), Popeye(Canon), DrasticBean(Nikon), Maaando(Nikon), MagicMayhem(Nikon), BigMandoAZ(Nikon)


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 13 2009, 04:39 PM~15344651
> *Photographers from Layitlow at the Vegas Show...it was bad ass meeting all of them!!!
> 
> Left to Right: SouthsideLife(Nikon), Supreme69(Canon), AverageSizeMike(Nikon), Me(Canon), JaeBueno(Nikon), Popeye(Canon), DrasticBean(Nikon), Maaando(Nikon), MagicMayhem(Nikon), BigMandoAZ(Nikon)
> ...


how was your trip?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 13 2009, 11:26 AM~15341843
> *7 days a week ?
> *


nope... 5


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 13 2009, 12:10 PM~15342348
> *:nono:  :nono: rick doesn't stand for more than 30 min.at a time  :biggrin:
> *



wish that was true.. i stood all day my damn feet hurt.. :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 13 2009, 11:40 AM~15342011
> *did you go through a temp agency or did they higher you on payroll?
> *


hope its payroll cuz temp agencys suck.. any day you can get laid off and they wont tell you till your shift is over "hey we dont need you anymore" back in the day i use to work temp jobs and they were gay .. some people would work like 3 days and thats it and they tell the people "we'll call you when we need you" .. but once you get hired on permanent and get the benefits package then its smooth sailing from then on


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 13 2009, 03:39 PM~15344651
> *Photographers from Layitlow at the Vegas Show...it was bad ass meeting all of them!!!
> 
> Left to Right: SouthsideLife(Nikon), Supreme69(Canon), AverageSizeMike(Nikon), Me(Canon), JaeBueno(Nikon), Popeye(Canon), DrasticBean(Nikon), Maaando(Nikon), MagicMayhem(Nikon), BigMandoAZ(Nikon)
> ...


any pics of the ladies? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 13 2009, 05:47 PM~15345531
> *how was your trip?
> *



It was tight bro! Loved it! I am ready to go back!! The weather was tha shit! And to come back to Austin...to this HUMID ass weather...I wanna go back BAD! 

Other than loosing $60 at the casinos....it was all good. LOL I'll post pics soon. Took so many I'm still working on them.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 13 2009, 09:05 AM~15340265
> *wanna sale the bike?  :cheesy:
> *


Ill sell u my cutlass b4 I sell u the bike!I thank she's going make another Vagas Super Show apearince!2010


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 13 2009, 07:45 PM~15348243
> *It was tight bro! Loved it! I am ready to go back!! The weather was tha shit! And to come back to Austin...to this HUMID ass weather...I wanna go back BAD!
> Other than loosing $60 at the casinos....it was all good. LOL I'll post pics soon. Took so many I'm still working on them.
> *


*YEP THATS TRUE !! WEATHER HERE IN TEXAS DOES SUCK !! PEOPLE DONT KNOW HOW HUMID IT IS HERE ALL YEAR LONG UNTIL YOU GO TO THE WEST COAST..............AND COME BACK..*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Oct 13 2009, 10:09 PM~15349364
> *YEP THATS TRUE !! WEATHER HERE IN TEXAS DOES SUCK !! PEOPLE DONT KNOW HOW HUMID IT IS HERE ALL YEAR LONG UNTIL YOU GO TO THE WEST COAST..............AND COME BACK..
> *


man have you ever been to China? 






















yea me neither but i heard the weather is good out there :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 13 2009, 09:43 PM~15349834
> *man have you ever been to China?
> yea me neither but i heard the weather is good out there  :biggrin:
> *


*YES !! *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 13 2009, 09:43 PM~15349834
> *man have you ever been to China?
> yea me neither but i heard the weather is good out there  :biggrin:
> *


yea its a nice resturant here


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

weather is good out this way never gets to hot and the u start to get use to it and when it seem hot i just take my ass down to austin and remind my self that it not to hot over here


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 13 2009, 09:45 PM~15348243
> *It was tight bro! Loved it! I am ready to go back!! The weather was tha shit! And to come back to Austin...to this HUMID ass weather...I wanna go back BAD!
> 
> Other than loosing $60 at the casinos....it was all good. LOL I'll post pics soon. Took so many I'm still working on them.
> *


yeah,when me and gary went,we were outside at the thomas mack watching the hop and the temperature was 85 degrees on the sign,I asked Rob,"is that right ?" and he said yeah,its the humidity that the diffrece .it felt like 70 . :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Oct 13 2009, 11:09 PM~15349364
> *YEP THATS TRUE !! WEATHER HERE IN TEXAS DOES SUCK !! PEOPLE DONT KNOW HOW HUMID IT IS HERE ALL YEAR LONG UNTIL YOU GO TO THE WEST COAST..............AND COME BACK..
> *


I know that's right! I'm gonna call up my tia and tio and ask if I can move in with them in La Puente! Fuck this humidity! LOL IM OUT! ....lol...jk..can't ever leave the ATX! 

Def need to get back out there.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Come help us celebrate 15 years of existence.



















Any questions call Mona 512-494-5303 or 512-538-3715.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 14 2009, 05:10 PM~15356580
> *Come help us celebrate 15 years of existence.
> 
> 
> ...



Can't wait!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 14 2009, 11:36 AM~15353664
> *yeah,when me and gary went,we were outside at the thomas mack watching the hop and the temperature was 85 degrees on the sign,I asked Rob,"is that right ?" and he said yeah,its the humidity that the diffrece .it felt like 70 . :biggrin:
> *


like today.. it was humid like a mofo


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 14 2009, 12:31 PM~15354875
> *I know that's right! I'm gonna call up my tia and tio and ask if I can move in with them in La Puente! Fuck this humidity! LOL IM OUT! ....lol...jk..can't ever leave the ATX!
> 
> Def need to get back out there.
> *


*I HAVE FAMILY IN LANCASTER AND WEST COVINA.....*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 14 2009, 07:27 PM~15358013
> *like today.. it was humid like a mofo
> *


they're saying 80 degrees for sunday


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 14 2009, 09:27 AM~15352571
> *weather is good out this way never gets to hot and the u start to get use to it and when it seem hot i just take my ass down to austin and remind my self that it not to hot over here
> *



Shit I went over to lubbock yesterday. It felt good but it smells like horse shit over there.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up family


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what it do


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 14 2009, 05:54 PM~15357699
> *Can't wait!!!!    :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

3 more days,we got the trophies the wrist bands,goodie bags,paper work,and sunshine.
we ready


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 15 2009, 12:38 AM~15362967
> *3  more days,we got the trophies the wrist bands,goodie bags,paper work,and sunshine.
> we ready
> *


aaaaa what i can hardly wait i'll see yall saturday morning or what time do yall want to do that


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Oct 15 2009, 01:58 AM~15363119
> *aaaaa what i can hardly wait i'll see yall saturday morning or what time do yall want to do that
> *


9am ....I can't wait either :biggrin:


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

wat up jtap20


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

wake up !!!!!


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Oct 15 2009, 05:22 AM~15363766
> *wat up jtap20
> *


Hows it going brother


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 15 2009, 07:46 AM~15364004
> *wake up !!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


i got that new zro 4sale


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

how you get a copy it aint out yet ?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 15 2009, 08:23 AM~15364143
> *how you get a copy it aint out yet ?
> *


you wanna a copy? I just dloaded it. I still need to make that latin hip hop cd.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 15 2009, 08:23 AM~15364143
> *how you get a copy it aint out yet ?
> *


its not Heroin.. that dont come out till the end of November

but someone let a double cd called Cocaine out and its a mix of some of his old shit and new shit and most of Heroin is on that cd.. so basically when Heroin drops everyone's already heard all the songs already .. kinda sucks for him but hey its good for us :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 14 2009, 10:33 PM~15361612
> *x2
> *


hope you're gonna be making funnel cakes this Sunday :thumbsup: 

Beto started it and now i want one too


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

k onda pablo ? & miggy


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

mas pluto


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

chillin just dropped off my car at the shop and bout to go to work here in a min.. u gonna be at the show on Sunday?


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

yes sir we'll be there...


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 15 2009, 08:52 AM~15364324
> *k onda pablo ? & miggy
> *



waiting for a call to go pick up a check.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

^ where you taking me to eat then ?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 15 2009, 09:01 AM~15364413
> *^ where you taking me to eat then ?
> *


Dont know. You want some chorizo de algien.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

cochino !!!!

:barf: :nono: :guns:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 15 2009, 08:58 AM~15364381
> *waiting for a call to go pick up a check.
> *


thats always a good thing .. i need 1 of thoses too but gotta wait till next Friday  i seem to get more bills then i do checks ..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 15 2009, 09:07 AM~15364463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mikloooo


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 15 2009, 09:10 AM~15364490
> *Mikloooo
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 15 2009, 08:07 AM~15364463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the sun make the paint shine need to put some locs on mayne


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jtap20_@Oct 15 2009, 09:11 AM~15364503
> *the sun make the paint shine need to put some locs on mayne
> *


thanks :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 15 2009, 09:10 AM~15364497
> *:wave:
> *


me and some of the guys from Waco have a request for this Sunday.. some funnel cakes :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 15 2009, 08:12 AM~15364518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u need t o get that pretty thing lifted


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 15 2009, 09:16 AM~15364553
> *me and some of the guys from Waco have a request for this Sunday.. some funnel cakes  :thumbsup:
> *


i think im only doin the raspas, sorry


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

it wanst 2 in the mornin but we got the Fatburger... it was a good day :biggrin: 









XXL with an egg... that shit was GOOOOOD :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 15 2009, 09:20 AM~15364592
> *i think im only doin the raspas, sorry
> *


ok ill take 1 of thoses then :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Flaco da pimp


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 15 2009, 09:24 AM~15364623
> *ok ill take 1 of thoses then  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

check out the rest of the pics - http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=425992&st=4980 
ill post some more tonight


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 15 2009, 08:24 AM~15364625
> *Flaco da pimp
> 
> 
> ...


hope flaco brought 1 home


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 15 2009, 09:18 AM~15364567
> *u need t o get that pretty thing lifted
> *


i know


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 15 2009, 09:32 AM~15364670
> *hope flaco brought 1 home
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 15 2009, 10:12 AM~15364518
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SICK!!! Wish I rode around with y'all during the day!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt for all my homiez in da atx :biggrin: 

and miklo ,any words on gary,did it get fixed?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 15 2009, 12:44 PM~15366348
> *ttt for all my homiez in da atx :biggrin:
> 
> and miklo ,any words  on gary,did it get fixed?
> *



talked to em last night, and he was in el paso...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 15 2009, 01:53 PM~15366449
> *talked to em last night, and he was in el paso...
> *


cool,last i heard he was in las cruses with a broken leaf spring :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 15 2009, 12:44 PM~15366348
> *ttt for all my homiez in da atx :biggrin:
> 
> and miklo ,any words  on gary,did it get fixed?
> *


trailer's fixed and back on the road  








yeah he got it fixed in Las Cruces yesterday at 6pm... they got home today at 11:00


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 15 2009, 12:53 PM~15366449
> *talked to em last night, and he was in el paso...
> *


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Check out P-Nut's room in Vegas! Cabana Suite! BALLER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

riiiiicccchhhh


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 15 2009, 05:15 PM~15369222
> *Check out P-Nut's room in Vegas! Cabana Suite! BALLER!!!    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks just like Big Rick's house


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 15 2009, 06:33 PM~15369453
> *looks just like Big Rick's house
> *


he wishes.........


......me too :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 15 2009, 11:02 AM~15365333
> *SICK!!! Wish I rode around with y'all during the day!
> *


thanks... i know i wish you would have  

i wanna see your version of this pic :0 









wheres the pics at??? :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 15 2009, 05:15 PM~15369222
> *Check out P-Nut's room in Vegas! Cabana Suite! BALLER!!!    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: thats where im stayin next year :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 15 2009, 05:33 PM~15369453
> *looks just like Big Rick's house
> *



that was my old house... i had to move out... rent was a mother..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 15 2009, 05:42 PM~15369567
> *he wishes.........
> ......me too :biggrin:
> *


mann me three


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Chalie Boy's video filmed down in Austin


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 Members: FPEREZII, MiKLO

:wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 15 2009, 06:49 PM~15370176
> *2 Members: FPEREZII, MiKLO
> 
> :wave:
> *


whats the deal Felix??? what have you been up to?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 15 2009, 06:57 PM~15370252
> *whats the deal Felix???  what have you been up to?
> *


he's been pimpin on the torres empire show topic


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 15 2009, 08:11 PM~15371138
> *ttt
> *


were you able to get the stuff?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 15 2009, 10:03 PM~15371886
> *were you able to get the stuff?
> *


wheres our stuff,we waited for you after work :angry: yea rick


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

sorry believe it or not they are working me like a damn dog


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 16 2009, 05:25 AM~15375248
> *sorry believe it or not they are working me like a damn dog
> *


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

its only been a few days and u have been off for a year


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 15 2009, 05:15 PM~15369222
> *Check out P-Nut's room in Vegas! Cabana Suite! BALLER!!!    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah right $399 flight, room, and car it was the cheapest I could find! Just Lucky I guess.

Joint was pimp though!!! :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 16 2009, 06:49 AM~15375455
> *Yeah right $399 flight, room, and car it was the cheapest I could find! Just Lucky I guess.
> 
> Joint was pimp though!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
$399 just for the flight or the whole package?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 16 2009, 08:01 AM~15375499
> *:0
> $399 just for the flight or the whole package?
> *


yup, you can find deals like that on the internet :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 16 2009, 07:01 AM~15375499
> *:0
> $399 just for the flight or the whole package?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

whats the damn deal ATX ? Yall ready for Suday ?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 16 2009, 09:09 AM~15375781
> *whats the damn deal ATX ?  Yall ready for Suday ?
> *


yea buddy


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 15 2009, 07:13 PM~15369821
> *thanks... i know i wish you would have
> 
> i wanna see your version of this pic :0
> ...



Man they've had me working fucked up hours at work. By the time I get home I just want to crash out! I'm going to post soon.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 16 2009, 09:24 AM~15376164
> *Man they've had me working fucked up hours at work. By the time I get home I just want to crash out! I'm going to post soon.
> *


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jtap20_@Oct 16 2009, 06:16 AM~15375356
> *its only been a few days and u have been off for a year
> *


Yes u are right.. b4 that I had a cake job. I had people do all the hard work.. so it has been more like 3 years


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO+Oct 15 2009, 05:57 PM~15370252-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro i was trying to help you get the digits. :biggrin: Bwahahahahaha I think the ice chest full of beer might have sealed the deal bro.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

PRETTY DEAD UP IN THIS MOFO EVERYONE MUST BE BUSY SHININ UP THEIR CHROME.... :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 16 2009, 07:01 AM~15375499
> *:0
> $399 just for the flight or the whole package?
> *


Total cost...TT&L


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 16 2009, 03:07 PM~15379014
> *PRETTY DEAD UP IN THIS MOFO EVERYONE MUST BE BUSY SHININ UP THEIR CHROME....  :biggrin:
> *


 so you bringing freddie?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 16 2009, 01:29 PM~15378643
> *Working, still on the boat until mid Nov.
> Bro i was trying to help you get the digits. :biggrin:  Bwahahahahaha I think the ice chest full of beer might have sealed the deal bro.
> *


lol maybe thats wha did it but i did get the # lol and we been talkin the past couple of nights.. but we just coo its nothing like that ... we pretty much just wanna get drunk together i guess :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Oct 16 2009, 07:26 AM~15375602-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats player price.. i thought it would cost more then that.. might just save my vacation time at work for this next year


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 16 2009, 04:46 PM~15381148
> *lol maybe thats wha did it but i did get the # lol and we been talkin the past couple of nights.. but we just coo its nothing like that ... we pretty much just wanna get drunk together i guess  :biggrin:
> *


You go boy!!!!!!! :biggrin: I hear wedding bells :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

Maan Cant Wait Til Tommorow for the show!...Cleanin Up The Ride Today And Puttin Some 14's On It For The Weekend......Is Anyone Plannin On Hittin Up The Park Tommorow After The Show??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

good idea


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

sorry i couldnt make it out homies, good luck with the show and *HAPPY ANNIVERSARY*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass+Oct 16 2009, 04:25 AM~15375248-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*REMINDS ME OF SATURDAY NIGHT AT THE YELLOW ROSE* :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

couldent make it out there this time mexican had to work but wish yall luck on the show good luck to every 1 who went out there HAPPY ANNIVERSARY to 1 of the best car clubs in austin tx :angel: :angel:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

any pics of te donut eating contest? man that donut was big!! damn why did i just type that???


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## SIDESHOW C.C. ATX (Oct 19, 2009)

just wanted to say HAPPY ANNIVERSARY TO KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE C.C. AND GREAT SHOW IT WAS GOOD SHOOTING CHET AND CHILLAXING WITH YALL !!!! SIDESHOW CAR CLUB FAMILIA :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIDESHOW C.C. ATX_@Oct 18 2009, 09:35 PM~15396204
> *just wanted to say HAPPY ANNIVERSARY TO KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE C.C.  AND GREAT SHOW IT WAS GOOD SHOOTING CHET AND CHILLAXING WITH YALL !!!!  SIDESHOW CAR CLUB FAMILIA :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Congrads on Best Of Show homie :thumbsup: clean azz ride too


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 18 2009, 11:14 PM~15396811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: Hey man my ride been M I A and we bring it out one time and u dont put it in the line up come on big dog! :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

We would like to give a BIG THANKS to everyone that came our to the show and help us bring in 15 years of Lowriding History for the Knights Of Pleasure c.c.. i had a good time. It was a beautiful day, and alot of nice cars repping Austin, Waco, Camron, Buda, and SA. Post those pics!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 19 2009, 05:39 AM~15398998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Well done , and a great turn out!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 18 2009, 10:03 PM~15395794
> *
> 
> 
> ...




_*THIS ONE RIGHT HERE IS SICK BIG DOGG!!!!! *_ 

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 19 2009, 06:39 AM~15398998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_*IT WAS AN AWESOME SHOW!!!*_


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Anna and I are both sunburned



































in Oct. Wtf


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 19 2009, 07:56 AM~15399373
> *Anna and I are both sunburned
> in Oct.  Wtf
> *


man me too .. in more places then one


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

would like to thank everyone that came out to our show. without you there wouldn't of been a show,I believe that were all 1 family and support each other no matter what.I would also like to thank the preformers Trampia and Meskin,good show.and to all the car clubs that came out once again THANK YOU


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

any more pics big dog??? :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 19 2009, 09:14 AM~15399745
> *any more pics big dog??? :biggrin:
> *


When I get home I will post some


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 19 2009, 10:27 AM~15399856
> *When I get home I will post some
> *



He's a working boy now!!! Can't be uploading all quick like now! HA! Now you know how I be working! 

Man I still haven't done my postwork on my Vegas pics!! :uh: I need to get up on that.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 19 2009, 10:27 AM~15399856
> *When I get home I will post some
> *


oh yea I forget you work now :banghead:......ok,I am over it :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOYqZfNbXcc


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey flaco have u ever went downtown to take pictures at night?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Anna (knightsgirl19) and I would like to thank everyone who purchased a dvd yesterday...Anna has been going to school for videography(sp) and has done a couple of weddings and events but wants to make movies for Texas lowriders by a lowrider(Girl)....once again thank you and there will be more to come...


If anybody wasnt able to get a copy yesterday and would like 1 the are $5 or $8 shipped...
Pm me or Knightsgirl19


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 19 2009, 11:17 AM~15400246
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOYqZfNbXcc
> *


daaaaammmmmnnnnnnn


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 19 2009, 12:29 PM~15400936
> *Anna (knightsgirl19) and I would like to thank everyone who purchased a dvd yesterday...Anna has been going to school for videography(sp) and has done a couple of weddings and events but wants to make movies for Texas lowriders by a lowrider(Girl)....once again thank you and there will be more to come...
> If anybody wasnt able to get a copy yesterday and would like 1 the are $5 or $8 shipped...
> Pm me or Knightsgirl19
> ...


I wanna place an order for the Knights Of Pleasure 15th year anniversary car show please :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 19 2009, 01:42 PM~15402145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FREE Lunch!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 19 2009, 02:55 PM~15402264
> *FREE Lunch!
> *


might as well been,it was equal to 1 dozen donuts :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 19 2009, 01:42 PM~15402145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who won?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 19 2009, 03:31 PM~15402613
> *who won?
> *


A 15 year old boy by the name of Manuel Vargas Knights of Pleasure c.c. 15 years :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 19 2009, 03:31 PM~15402613
> *who won?
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 19 2009, 04:02 PM~15402869
> *A 15 year old boy by the name of Manuel Vargas Knights of Pleasure c.c. 15 years :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THATS MY BOY.......I didn't feed him all day until the contest :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 19 2009, 03:52 PM~15403431
> *THATS MY BOY.......I didn't feed him all day until the contest  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 19 2009, 03:02 PM~15402869
> *A 15 year old boy by the name of Manuel Vargas Knights of Pleasure c.c. 15 years :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

how come you didn't go jtap


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up alex... i will upload some pictures soon


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 19 2009, 05:54 PM~15404100
> *whats up alex...  i will upload some pictures soon
> *


cool......how was work,were you tired :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 19 2009, 04:56 PM~15404126
> *cool......how was work,were you tired  :biggrin:
> *



work was good. drive home sucked.. yes i am tired.. my dogs are barkin.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

the new ones :angry:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

i know.. just putting them up while they are uploading


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

more up loading


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

I hope everybody like the vids that I did....pls send good or bad feedback. I need to know what to wrk on...thanx


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## SIDESHOW C.C. ATX (Oct 19, 2009)

that was a big donut :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 19 2009, 08:07 PM~15406387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


youre supposed to be posting pics of the show :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

that is pretty awesome though :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

any more pics?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*x2*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

any pics of the engine???


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

damn big dog, no pics of revolutions rides. :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I have some but I still have to download and photobucket them


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:angry: aaarrrgghh ,my other computer is not acting right


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 19 2009, 10:08 PM~15407326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that engine was nice.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 19 2009, 09:32 PM~15407659
> *damn big dog, no pics of revolutions rides. :dunno:
> *



tell you the truth i didnt really take that many pictures.. had the wrong lense on my cam


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 19 2009, 08:08 PM~15407326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whos cutty????


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 20 2009, 08:21 AM~15411170
> *whos cutty????
> *



Casey. I saw his engine. Very clean and chiny.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Oct 19 2009, 07:57 PM~15405503
> *I hope everybody like the vids that I did....pls send good or bad feedback. I need to know what to wrk on...thanx
> *


well I watched the video and I have to say........I LIKE IT....keep up the good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 19 2009, 03:52 PM~15403431
> *THATS MY BOY.......I didn't feed him all day until the contest  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Damn its my bday and I am stuck at work


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: :wave: had a good time at tha show...


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 20 2009, 10:44 AM~15411802
> *well I watched the video and I have to say........I LIKE IT....keep up the good work :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



X2500000000000000000000000000000000!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 20 2009, 12:14 PM~15412534
> *:wave:  :wave: had  a  good  time  at  tha  show...
> *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 20 2009, 07:48 AM~15411345
> *Casey.  I saw his engine. Very clean and chiny.
> *


any 1 has any pics of the engine


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 20 2009, 03:54 PM~15414691
> *any 1 has any pics of the engine
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

k just got home from work.. got 2 of 3 videos done and uploading the last one right now but heres part 1 and part 2 .. but i didnt get to record them when they finally got out, we was gettin our throphies


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 19 2009, 10:32 PM~15407659
> *damn big dog, no pics of revolutions rides. :dunno:
> *



Hey...I got a task for ya!!!  


I'll PM you....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

photos by miggy


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Best Of Show...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

now the doughnut eating contest.. :angry: 
































and the winner is...
















but we was full well i was..i dunno bout the guy in the green cap :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

254 was reppin in da 512









and i could've sworn i had pics of Pablo's lincoln but it wasnt on my memory chip but thats pretty much all the pics i got..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

Hey Rick, your black and whites are good. The Majestics one is really strong. 

I don't know if you could have moved around the cars, but try to get on the side of the car with the light hitting it. 

More pics of that girl in purple at the pool hall. :biggrin:


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

man! atx dually no love


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stradale_@Oct 20 2009, 08:31 PM~15417280
> *Hey Rick, your black and whites are good. The Majestics one is really strong.
> 
> I don't know if you could have moved around the cars, but try to get the on the side of the car with the light hitting it.
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

happy bday


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 20 2009, 07:54 PM~15416865
> *254 was reppin in da 512
> 
> 
> ...



i guess the only one left that should have some is flaco.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

no pix but vids of both...will be on Anna's next video


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 20 2009, 10:12 PM~15417795
> *i guess the only one left that should have some is flaco.
> *


i have pics of all the rides,but my other computer isn't working right :angry:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

I better get some sleep....gotta a lotta work to do


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 20 2009, 10:29 PM~15417895
> *I better get some sleep....gotta a lotta work to do
> *


 :yes: :yes: :420:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

thanks big dog


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

any bikes at the show


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

nice pics yall


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

a really short person must have taken this pic..... :biggrin: j/k


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

_*I DIDNT SEE THE REVOLUTIONS PLAQUE OUT THERE MAYNE!!!!*_


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

good shit


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Ok im done.... :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

NICE PICS THIS IS MY FAVORITE

:biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 21 2009, 11:19 AM~15422359
> *
> 
> 
> ...



They were bolted on the back window were all plaques should be. :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 21 2009, 12:41 PM~15423146
> *They were bolted on the back window were all plaques should be.  :biggrin:
> *


That's where we keep ours!


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 21 2009, 02:18 PM~15423506
> *That's where we keep ours!
> *


YUP, THATS WHERE THEY SHOULD BE!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 21 2009, 01:41 PM~15423146
> *They were bolted on the back window were all plaques should be.  :biggrin:
> *



OH....I SEE....Muy chingon(a)! :biggrin: 


Cool...cool. Next time....Still good to see a lot of different clubs out there supporting Knights. 


:thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife+Oct 21 2009, 11:19 AM~15422359-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :biggrin: IZ all Good! :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: MiKLO, Austin Ace, SouthsideLife
whats up Vegas vatos :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 21 2009, 04:30 PM~15424692
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: MiKLO, Austin Ace, SouthsideLife
> whats up Vegas vatos :biggrin:
> *



:wave: 










:biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Bad ass pics Flac


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 21 2009, 04:37 PM~15425398
> *Bad ass pics Flac
> *


x2


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 21 2009, 05:37 PM~15425398
> *Bad ass pics Flac
> *


Thanks!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 21 2009, 05:58 PM~15425657
> *x2
> *


Thanks big dogg...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

quote=SouthsideLife,Oct 21 2009, 11:10 AM~15422270











heyyyyy I never saw Gary out there :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 21 2009, 03:30 PM~15424692
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: MiKLO, Austin Ace, SouthsideLife
> whats up Vegas vatos :biggrin:
> *


hey i never heard how you did in Vegas.. did you place?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin: 








:biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

nice


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 21 2009, 05:37 PM~15426200
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## SIDESHOW C.C. ATX (Oct 19, 2009)

HEY FLACO YOU TOOK SOME FIRME PICS ESE :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: SIDESHOW CAR CLUB FAMILIA


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 21 2009, 05:12 PM~15425820
> *quote=SouthsideLife,Oct 21 2009, 11:10 AM~15422270
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIDESHOW C.C. ATX_@Oct 21 2009, 06:52 PM~15426444
> *HEY FLACO YOU TOOK SOME FIRME PICS ESE  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: SIDESHOW CAR CLUB FAMILIA
> *



Thanks!!!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 21 2009, 06:52 PM~15426442
> *nice
> *



Yes she was!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 21 2009, 03:39 PM~15424806
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> ...


  that was fun :biggrin: you should PM me the "mess ups" of that pic lol :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 21 2009, 05:18 PM~15425891
> *hey i never heard how you did in Vegas.. did you place?
> *


i didnt enter it


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 21 2009, 03:37 PM~15425398
> *Bad ass pics Flac
> *


*X2* :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

SICK! with the pics :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MiKLO, atxpinky

what up bro? :biggrin:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 21 2009, 08:49 PM~15428468
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: MiKLO, atxpinky
> 
> ...



What up MIKLOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

gangstas whats up


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 21 2009, 09:01 PM~15428586
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats nice CUZZZZZZ


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: atxpinky, FAGASS, 73monte


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Oct 21 2009, 09:02 PM~15428602
> *Thats nice CUZZZZZZ
> *


diid that a long time ago....had to rep montop on here


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Oct 21 2009, 08:57 PM~15428546
> *What up MIKLOOOOOOOOOO
> *


how you been?


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 21 2009, 09:12 PM~15428747
> *how you been?
> *


good and you


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 21 2009, 08:08 PM~15428685
> *diid that a long time ago....had to rep montop on here
> *


*YOU BRINGING OUT A COUPE DEVILLE ??*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Oct 21 2009, 09:14 PM~15428762
> *good and you
> *


just chillin... when are we gonna go cruisin???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Oct 21 2009, 09:15 PM~15428787
> *YOU BRINGING OUT A COUPE DEVILLE ??
> *


x2 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 21 2009, 08:16 PM~15428798
> *x2 :0  :biggrin:
> *


*2 CAN CHEW...* :wave:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Oct 21 2009, 09:15 PM~15428787
> *YOU BRINGING OUT A COUPE DEVILLE ??
> *


 :0 
you gonna let me bring out yours?

people would go in to shock if I bring out something :roflmao: :roflmao: 
they havent known me as long as you have


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Oct 21 2009, 09:17 PM~15428817
> *2 CAN CHEW...  :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: FATASS, MR.*512*, Daniel Garza, atxdually, atxpinky, 73monte, Stradale, Slick88

its hot in here


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 21 2009, 08:17 PM~15428819
> *:0
> you gonna let me bring out yours?
> 
> ...


*YOU BRING OUT MY BIGBODY FLEETWOOD..... *:biggrin: *I HAVE A FLEETWOOD 2DR.*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 21 2009, 09:18 PM~15428836
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: FATASS, MR.*512*, Daniel Garza, atxdually, atxpinky, 73monte, Stradale, Slick88
> 
> ...


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 21 2009, 09:15 PM~15428788
> *just chillin... when are we gonna go cruisin???
> *


shit got to fix some shit on the car then we can ride


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Oct 21 2009, 09:20 PM~15428858
> *YOU BRING OUT MY BIGBODY FLEETWOOD..... :biggrin: I HAVE A FLEETWOOD 2DR.
> *


I wanna get it right b4 I bring her out...but who knows...know of any parts cars


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Oct 21 2009, 09:21 PM~15428876
> *shit got to fix some shit on the car then we can ride
> *


  hit me up some time


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 21 2009, 09:23 PM~15428897
> *  hit on me some time
> *


 :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 21 2009, 08:22 PM~15428883
> *I wanna get it right b4 I bring her out...but who knows...know of any parts cars
> *


*NO SIR.....
FIND ME A BUYER FOR MY 94 BIGBODY.....*


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 21 2009, 09:23 PM~15428897
> *  hit me up some time
> *


hit me up dont know your #


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Oct 21 2009, 09:24 PM~15428926
> *NO SIR.....
> FIND ME A BUYER FOR MY 94 BIGBODY.....
> *


he's trying to get his 71 cutlass out of the garage 1st


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Oct 21 2009, 09:25 PM~15428941
> *hit me up dont know your #
> *


i dont have yours anymore either 

576-4210


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

any one going to chuckys car show this weekend


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 21 2009, 09:26 PM~15428966
> *any one going to chuckys car show this weekend
> *


chucky :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Oct 21 2009, 09:24 PM~15428926
> *NO SIR.....
> FIND ME A BUYER FOR MY 94 BIGBODY.....
> *


i thought we already came to an agreement???  :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 21 2009, 09:26 PM~15428966
> *any one going to chuckys car show this weekend
> *


i might go... Tino and Josh will be there


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

dammmn ,I thought I would never catch up :biggrin: 

how everyone doing?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 21 2009, 09:28 PM~15429003
> *i might go... Tino and Josh will be there
> *


same here.. the followin week is torres...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27+Oct 21 2009, 08:26 PM~15428952-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hno:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 21 2009, 09:30 PM~15429035
> *dammmn ,I thought I would never catch up  :biggrin:
> 
> how everyone doing?
> *


i am doing good about to lay it down.. have to work tomorrow


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 21 2009, 09:30 PM~15429035
> *dammmn ,I thought I would never catch up  :biggrin:
> 
> how everyone doing?
> *


:wave:
welcome back


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

nice pic 96_impalass


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 21 2009, 10:34 PM~15429100
> *:wave:
> welcome back
> *


it good to be home...traffic in s a is bad,but when it rains...fuck you better pack a lunch :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Oct 21 2009, 09:36 PM~15429129
> *nice pic 96_impalass
> *



thanks big dog


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 21 2009, 09:37 PM~15429151
> *it  good to be home...traffic in s a is bad,but when it rains...fuck you better pack a lunch  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

this year was the last year of lrm?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 21 2009, 10:40 PM~15429210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I stop at hooters... :tongue:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 21 2009, 09:30 PM~15429035
> *dammmn ,I thought I would never catch up  :biggrin:
> 
> how everyone doing?
> *


:wave: whats up alex,Wanna say a big sorry for not making it out to yalls show. I was going to go but on sat my CV axle & Ball Joints on my honda broke and had to get it fixed sunday and that shit was $250 bucks,also I had to work on sunday from 7-3 and by the time I got home the guy to fix my car got there and didnt finish tell like 6pm... So my hole weekend was fucked up. I saw the pics and :thumbsup: look like it was a bad ass turn out and a good car show! Also Congrats on the 15 years,And more to come!

The up side to everything My pumps are being rebuilt,and are gonna be done eather tonight or tomorrow,and the car should be put back together some time soon,so I hope I can make it out to the park eather this week or next But will be at the LOS MAG show fa show! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 21 2009, 10:42 PM~15429233
> *this year was the last year of lrm?
> *


where did it says that?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Oct 21 2009, 10:43 PM~15429262
> *:wave: whats up alex,Wanna say a big sorry for not making it out to yalls show. I was going to go but on sat my CV axle & Ball Joints on my honda broke and had to get it fixed sunday and that shit was $250 bucks,also I had to work on sunday from 7-3 and by the time I got home the guy to fix my car got there and didnt finish tell like 6pm... So my hole weekend was fucked up. I saw the pics and  :thumbsup: look like it was a bad ass turn out and a good car show! Also Congrats on the 15 years,And more to come!
> 
> The up side to everything My pumps are being rebuilt,and are gonna be done eather tonight or tomorrow,and the car should be put back together some time soon,so I hope I can make it out to the park eather this week or next But will be at the LOS MAG show fa show! :biggrin:
> *


I hope you pre-reg because that's all they are taking


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 21 2009, 08:42 PM~15429233
> *this year was the last year of lrm?
> *


*I HEARD THIS WAS THE LAST SHOW IN VEGAS......* :dunno:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Oct 21 2009, 09:50 PM~15429363
> *I HEARD THIS WAS THE LAST SHOW IN VEGAS......  :dunno:
> *


that what i was told from some friends in vegas


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 21 2009, 09:49 PM~15429349
> *I hope you pre-reg because that's all they are taking
> *


I ALREADY DID! DONT WANT A REPEAT OF LAST YEAR! :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass+Oct 21 2009, 09:42 PM~15429233-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :no: :no:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 21 2009, 10:52 PM~15429384
> *:no:  :no:
> *


I heard the same....there will be a tour next year


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 21 2009, 09:54 PM~15429401
> *I heard the same....there will be a tour next year
> *


*for sure*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 21 2009, 08:54 PM~15429401
> *I heard the same....there will be a tour next year
> *


*I HOPE THEY COME TO TEXAS..*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Oct 21 2009, 10:02 PM~15429482
> *I HOPE THEY COME TO TEXAS..
> *


i heard theres a good chance of that happening too :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 21 2009, 09:04 PM~15429499
> *i heard theres a good chance of that happening too :0
> *


*HOPEFULLY ITS IN DALLAS..*


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 21 2009, 10:04 PM~15429499
> *i heard theres a good chance of that happening too :0
> *


sure hope so


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Oct 21 2009, 11:05 PM~15429519
> *HOPEFULLY ITS IN DALLAS..
> *


don't get me wrong I think dallas is good....but I feel you get a better varity of lowlows in san antonio ,that's my opinion


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 21 2009, 10:54 PM~15430100
> *don't get me wrong  I think dallas is good....but I feel you get a better varity of lowlows in san antonio ,that's my opinion
> *


x2..... but long as they show love to texas


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 21 2009, 09:26 PM~15428966
> *any one going to chuckys car show this weekend
> *


lol where everyone gets a 1st place throphy maybe even 2 .. last time was like 10 cars maybe


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 21 2009, 09:31 PM~15429046
> *same here.. the followin week is torres...
> *


but ill be at Torres though :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

whats up man I'm exited bout some brisket this weekend... :biggrin: Hope all who are going have a safe trip and dont hesitate to call if you get lost ....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FATASS+Oct 21 2009, 09:43 PM~15429262-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wonder when they gonna let us know on the set up times.. and i forgot 2 ask you about the hotel info but we still got time


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

ANYONE HAVE ANY INFO ON CHUCKYS SHOW? DATE TIME?


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Oct 22 2009, 09:51 AM~15432697
> *ANYONE HAVE ANY INFO ON CHUCKYS SHOW? DATE TIME?
> *


FROM CHUCKY'S TEXT 


"CHUCKYS FOOD DRIVE AND SHOW AT JOE'S CRAB SHACK WITH LIVE MUSIC BY THE TRUE AND ONLY ONE TRAMPIA, TARZAN AND MESKIN THIS SUNDAY OCTOBER 25TH"

HE DID'NT LEAVE A TIME


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 22 2009, 07:59 AM~15432035
> *cant wait this will be my first magnificos show in Htown
> i wonder when they gonna let us know on the set up times.. and i forgot 2 ask you about the hotel info but we still got time
> *


we are planning to stay at the holiday inn,if you want i can reserve you a room


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG+Oct 22 2009, 09:51 AM~15432697-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's all the flyer says....but they usually start at 9 and end at 4 ...if that helps any


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Oct 22 2009, 08:51 AM~15432697
> *ANYONE HAVE ANY INFO ON CHUCKYS SHOW? DATE TIME?
> *












pretty much its a "pay me 20 dollars and you get a 1st place throphy maybe even 2 or 3 throphies" carshow .. thats how his last 2 shows have been.. 1 time it was just me and puppet that showed up and the time after that was only like 10 cars but who knows maybe it'll be bigger this time


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 22 2009, 09:15 AM~15432870
> *we are planning to stay at the holiday inn,if you want i can reserve you a room
> *


how much are they going for? you leaving Friday or Saturday morning?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

ill support wego before lrm


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 22 2009, 10:51 AM~15433197
> *how much are they going for? you leaving Friday or Saturday morning?
> *


it depends on the move in time....as far as the room goes ,they go bout $125...last show on the tour so we figured stay somewhere nice :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO+Oct 21 2009, 03:30 PM~15424692-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...












I jus wanna thank all the Little people that helped make this happen! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 22 2009, 09:49 AM~15433174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cars- 2000
bikes- 1500   :biggrin: 

whos show is this? anybody going


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 22 2009, 09:55 AM~15433232
> *ill support wego before lrm
> *


  They wouldn't be here if LRM didn't pave the way! Peeps are so quick to forget how long LRM has been holding it down..........Respect is Due, and I would luv to see them back in Texas!

My 02


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

damn this rain....got shit 2 do


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 22 2009, 09:58 AM~15433275
> * They wouldn't be here if LRM didn't pave the way! Peeps are so quick to forget how long LRM has been holding it down..........Respect is Due, and I would luv to see them back in Texas!
> 
> My 02
> *



Lrm of back in the day but the Primemedia(money machine)Lrm of today dont give a shit if its not west coast...but I had always looked foward to Dallas and Sa


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 22 2009, 09:58 AM~15433275
> * They wouldn't be here if LRM didn't pave the way! Peeps are so quick to forget how long LRM has been holding it down..........Respect is Due, and I would luv to see them back in Texas!
> 
> My 02
> *


I would rather go to a LRM show than a wego.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 22 2009, 10:58 AM~15433275
> * They wouldn't be here if LRM didn't pave the way! Peeps are so quick to forget how long LRM has been holding it down..........Respect is Due, and I would luv to see them back in Texas!
> 
> My 02
> *


I agree with you pj...but at the same time people feel like lrm anbadod(spell check ) them when they stop coming to Texas...I feel that if they do come back to Texas,everyone that's not supporting lrm will be there either way.I know I will be there.

my .02 :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

yea


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

ready break


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 22 2009, 11:19 AM~15433491
> *ready break
> *


 :biggrin: mas puto


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

What's up people? It is really pretty today


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

people/clubs protested against LRM even when they did come to Texas... I don't down play LRM but instead I say fck primedia for letting the magazine go to shit and for leaving Texas..... 

my .25 :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 22 2009, 10:08 AM~15433366
> *I agree with you pj...but at the same time people feel like lrm anbadod(spell check ) them when they stop coming to Texas...I feel that if they do come back to Texas,everyone that's not supporting lrm will be there either way.I know I will be there.
> 
> my .02 :biggrin:
> *


Understood but what other mag. can travel to multiple states and put on a nation wide tour?


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 22 2009, 01:25 PM~15434618
> *Understood but what other mag. can travel to multiple states and put on a nation wide tour?
> *


True! Only other magazine I seen that covered shows here in Texas was Street Customs. But where in the hell did that magazine go? I miss them.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 22 2009, 01:25 PM~15434618
> *Understood but what other mag. can travel to multiple states and put on a nation wide tour?
> *


tru dat :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 22 2009, 12:25 PM~15434618
> *Understood but what other mag. can travel to multiple states and put on a nation wide tour?
> *


Dub even tho they throw a couple shows they are pretty good. They throw like 4 a year from San diego to miami uffin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 22 2009, 09:04 AM~15433326
> *I would rather go to a LRM show than a wego.
> *


*X2*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 22 2009, 02:10 PM~15434951
> *Dub even tho they throw a couple shows they are pretty good. They throw like 4 a year from San diego to miami uffin:
> *


but dub doesn't do lowriders :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 22 2009, 01:35 PM~15434705
> *True! Only other magazine I seen that covered shows here in Texas was Street Customs. But where in the hell did that magazine go? I miss them.
> *


they don't do a tour or have their own tour is what I mean :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 22 2009, 03:13 PM~15436128
> *but dub doesn't do lowriders :biggrin:
> *


:yes: the rules on the entry form says no but some how they are there :0 lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 22 2009, 04:50 PM~15436463
> *:yes: the rules on the entry form says no but some how they are there  :0 lol
> *


 :0 they're not lining up at 4 in the morning to get in though,I know you remember those early early mornings :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

id rather go to a Chucky show :thumbsup: then LRM or Wego.. just my 1 cent ...








cuz iam broke i dont have 2 cents :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 22 2009, 05:09 PM~15437187
> *:0 they're not lining up at 4 in the morning to get in though,I know you remember those early early mornings  :biggrin:
> *


i miss that


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 22 2009, 05:30 PM~15437411
> *id rather go to a Chucky show  :thumbsup: then LRM or Wego.. just my 1 cent ...
> cuz iam broke i dont have 2 cents  :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:
> *


have you been to a LRM with your ride That late night of cleaning your ride and watching a BEER fuck it all that fun shit i didnt place but it was the shit


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Oct 22 2009, 08:13 PM~15439050
> *have you been to a LRM with your ride That late night of cleaning your ride and watching a BEER fuck it all that fun shit i didnt place but it was the shit
> *


and everyone who had more then a 1/4 tank of gas sitting outside all night wit their cars on just to burn it .. i remember a few guys who had to do that..


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

what up pinky !!!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 22 2009, 08:33 PM~15439251
> *and everyone who had more then a 1/4 tank of gas sitting outside all night wit their cars on just to burn it .. i remember a few guys who had to do that..
> *


I plead the fif


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 22 2009, 08:33 PM~15439251
> *and everyone who had more then a 1/4 tank of gas sitting outside all night wit their cars on just to burn it .. i remember a few guys who had to do that..
> *


that was everone that i know HA HA


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 22 2009, 08:34 PM~15439254
> *what up pinky !!!
> 
> 
> ...


what up


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Oct 22 2009, 07:13 PM~15439050
> *have you been to a LRM with your ride That late night of cleaning your ride and watching a BEER fuck it all that fun shit i didnt place but it was the shit
> *


hell yea pinky them were da days i hope lrm comes back to texas ill support it 100% and ill bring the bbq pit so we can cook over night


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Oct 22 2009, 09:13 PM~15439050
> *have you been to a LRM with your ride That late night of cleaning your ride and watching a BEER fuck it all that fun shit i didnt place but it was the shit
> *


 :biggrin: why you bringing up old shit ,that's the same show where you had a flat in s a and we did not know till we were in san marcos that you were missing...but we went back for you though :biggrin:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 22 2009, 10:00 PM~15440253
> *:biggrin: why you bringing up old shit ,that's the same show where you had a flat in s a and we did not know till we were in san marcos that you were missing...but we went back for you though :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: that was fun H town is when KC ride fuck up SA was me and you and D town rudy hit the curb


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Oct 22 2009, 09:06 PM~15440327
> *:rofl:  :rofl: that was fun H town is when KC ride fuck up SA was me and you and D town rudy hit the curb
> *


oooooooooooooooo yea craked his rim that was a long ass night


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

taken it back huh


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 22 2009, 08:15 AM~15432870
> *we are planning to stay at the holiday inn,if you want i can reserve you a room
> *


is dat 4 da dallas show


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

:tears: LRM we miss :tears: come back to me LRM


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Oct 22 2009, 10:16 PM~15440461
> *:tears: LRM we miss :tears: come back to me LRM
> *


louis raul martinez :0


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

1996 back in the day


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 22 2009, 11:14 PM~15440431
> *is dat 4 da dallas show
> *


hoston,its the same place where they kicked us out of the bar because they were closing :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Oct 22 2009, 11:06 PM~15440327
> *:rofl:  :rofl: that was fun H town is when KC ride fuck up SA was me and you and D town rudy hit the curb
> *


and your brand new windshield trim flew off :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Oct 22 2009, 11:25 PM~15440592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I still have the car show posters ,the ones you get in the goodie bags,hanging on my walls :biggrin:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

when did i go to sleep pill your car


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 22 2009, 10:57 PM~15440979
> *I still have the car show posters ,the ones you get in the goodie bags,hanging on my walls  :biggrin:
> *


free oil


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Oct 22 2009, 11:57 PM~15440984
> *when did i go to sleep pill your car
> *


what???


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 22 2009, 10:59 PM~15441018
> *what???
> *


the ball came lose on the truck


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Oct 22 2009, 11:59 PM~15441011
> *free oil
> *


by the case and shirts that did not fit the big guys :biggrin:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 22 2009, 11:01 PM~15441047
> *by the case  and shirts that did not fit the big guys  :biggrin:
> *


shit we dint place but we had alot of oil and small t


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Oct 23 2009, 12:00 AM~15441032
> *the ball came lose on the truck
> *


oh yeah ,laredo ,we went there and back with a loose tow ball,and you rode the bike to the show and got there before us and we would-wouldn't let you sleep :biggrin:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 22 2009, 11:05 PM~15441088
> *oh yeah  ,laredo  ,we went there and back with a loose tow ball,and you rode the bike to the show and got there before us and we would-wouldn't let you sleep  :biggrin:
> *


back in day ha ha


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

in SA big p went to sleep and we bang on the door to get him up right


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Oct 23 2009, 12:08 AM~15441111
> *back in day ha ha
> *


yup,its not the same anymore,now they don't want you there early,they asign you a move in time


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Oct 23 2009, 12:11 AM~15441148
> *in SA big p went to sleep and we bang on the door to get him up right
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: he said I wasn't asleep :angry:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

im out going to sleep go to work tomarrow


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

how about working on your truck and you hit yourslf in the forehead and end up with a third eye . :biggrin:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

ha ha


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

what about the little green car bitch


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

or the tree when you back up


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Oct 23 2009, 12:22 AM~15441274
> *or the tree when you back up
> *


hahaha


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

or the rain put your motor in and your hose in car


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

or the mustard at 6flags bitch


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Oct 23 2009, 12:20 AM~15441260
> *what about the little green car bitch
> *


all I remember is your girl getting pissed yelling at me "don't you ever do that shit again with my son in the car " :0


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

or just lift the back and 3 wheel and spring


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Oct 23 2009, 12:26 AM~15441336
> *or the mustard at 6flags bitch
> *


but ya looked so cute in your matching shorts,,don't forget almost getting decaputated by richards tow truck


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 22 2009, 11:34 PM~15441434
> *but ya looked so cute in your matching shorts,,don't forget almost getting decaputated by richards tow truck
> *


the mud in your car when you got drunk and went to sleep in the car


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Oct 22 2009, 11:38 PM~15441478
> *the mud in your car when you got drunk and went to sleep in the car
> *


the flip you did at my house on the 4th july


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

how bout when I fell off that 10 foot wall helping tina


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 22 2009, 11:41 PM~15441515
> *how bout when I fell off that 10 foot wall helping tina
> *


that was funny we could won 10,000 on funny videos


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Oct 23 2009, 12:40 AM~15441502
> *the flip you did at my house on the 4th july
> *


when you threw the artillery shell and started the grass fire :biggrin:


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 22 2009, 11:44 PM~15441539
> *when you threw the artillery shell and started the grass fire  :biggrin:
> *


shit we had some fun back in the day


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Oct 23 2009, 12:38 AM~15441478
> *the mud in your car when you got drunk and went to sleep in the car
> *


jumping out of a moving blazer and wanting to fight


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 22 2009, 11:47 PM~15441578
> *jumping out of a moving blazer and wanting to fight
> *


we was drunk that night bitch you had to pee to


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Oct 23 2009, 12:46 AM~15441562
> *shit we had some fun back in the day
> *


yup we sure did


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Oct 23 2009, 12:48 AM~15441592
> *we was drunk that night
> *


hahaha i just remember the time monas grandpa yelled at you on new years


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 22 2009, 11:51 PM~15441623
> *hahaha i just remember the time monas grandpa yelled at you on  new years
> *


he was mad i got everyone drunk


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Oct 23 2009, 12:34 AM~15441433
> *or just lift the back and 3 wheel and spring
> *


3 wheeling and the seat breaks,....push me back


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 22 2009, 11:54 PM~15441653
> *3 wheeling and the seat breaks,....push me back
> *


on your sun b-day duck tape the pinata


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Oct 23 2009, 12:57 AM~15441691
> *on your sun b-day duck tape the pinata
> *


it worked...they couldn't break it


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 23 2009, 12:00 AM~15441713
> *it worked...they couldn't break it
> *


the rope broke and we used a bat


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Oct 23 2009, 01:01 AM~15441727
> *the rope broke and we used a bat
> *


and they still could not break it


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Oct 23 2009, 12:01 AM~15441727
> *the rope broke and we used a bat
> *


or the gifts we gave you


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Oct 23 2009, 01:03 AM~15441746
> *or the gifts we gave you
> *


the ones you ate


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 23 2009, 12:04 AM~15441765
> *the ones you ate
> *


ha ha


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

all the late nights working on the rides


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Oct 23 2009, 12:05 AM~15441776
> *ha ha
> *


or when your hood hit the spike at rich house


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 23 2009, 12:08 AM~15441803
> *all the late nights working on the rides
> *


for what a LRM show


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Oct 23 2009, 01:08 AM~15441807
> *or when your hood hit the spike at rich house
> *


that sucked,like when we found out that your fram wasn't the same as my frame


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Oct 23 2009, 12:09 AM~15441825
> *for what a LRM show
> *


not just any show the LRM SHOOWWWW


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 23 2009, 12:11 AM~15441846
> *that sucked,like when we found out that your fram wasn't the same as my frame
> *


suckssssssssssss


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Oct 23 2009, 01:09 AM~15441825
> *for what a LRM shop
> *


yup ,no eating or anything till we were done,like taking out my 4 pump set up to put two 12s in it


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 23 2009, 12:14 AM~15441879
> *yup ,no eating or anything till we were done,like taking out my 4 pump set up to put two 12s in it
> *


and rob did it in yellow to look like the fram


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Oct 23 2009, 12:17 AM~15441905
> *and rob did it in yellow to look like the fram
> *


or when thay repo that truck at the show what was his name


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Oct 23 2009, 01:12 AM~15441854
> *not just any show the LRM SHOOWWWW
> *


nowa days people fall asleep at shows, I don't remember falling asleep at a lrm show


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Oct 23 2009, 01:19 AM~15441925
> *or when thay repo that truck at the show what was his name
> *


justin ,they were gonna take us all to jail that day


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 23 2009, 12:19 AM~15441927
> *nowa days people fall asleep at shows, I don't remember falling asleep at a lrm show
> *


LRM was live you could go to sleep but big p


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 23 2009, 12:21 AM~15441945
> *justin ,they were gonna take us all to jail that day
> *


that was fuck up


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

I was asleep. Then I left to go chill and drink with some females there in SA. Didnt get back till like 5 Am.


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 23 2009, 12:21 AM~15441945
> *justin ,they were gonna take us all to jail that day
> *


where did he come from we met him at the park when thay dint have that show


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Oct 23 2009, 01:25 AM~15441997
> *where did he come from we met him at the park when  thay dint have that show
> *


he was from oddessa .they said he stole the truck


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 23 2009, 12:28 AM~15442026
> *he was from oddessa .they said he stole the truck
> *


thats right they just paint it and he lift in it


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: atxpinky


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Oct 23 2009, 01:30 AM~15442045
> *thats right they just paint it and he lift in it
> *


yup and he emailed that guy and told him where he was gonna be that day and he showed up with the popo and took that bitch


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: what up albert.,damn its that time already,, hows your head


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 23 2009, 12:40 AM~15442124
> *:biggrin: what up albert.,damn its that time already,, hows your head
> *


all its all good just got out of work catching up on some pages boy yall talking about some old ass shit


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Oct 23 2009, 02:02 AM~15442253
> *all its all good just got out of work catching up on some pages boy yall talking about some old ass shit
> *


some old ass shit,like when you knocked out kieths wife with your car :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

damn yall had alot to talk about..  i remember the 1st time i went to a lrm with yall. yall were some fools..


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 23 2009, 02:09 AM~15442291
> *some old ass shit,like when you knocked out kieths wife with your car  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LMFAO!!!!!


She stayed away from the Impala after that!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Oct 22 2009, 09:13 PM~15439050
> *have you been to a LRM with your ride That late night of cleaning your ride and watching a BEER fuck it all that fun shit i didnt place but it was the shit
> *




HAHAHA!!! MEMORIES!!!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 23 2009, 12:19 AM~15441245
> *how about working on your truck and you hit yourslf in the forehead and end up with a third eye . :biggrin:
> *



HAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!! I MEMBER THAT!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 23 2009, 01:11 AM~15441846
> *that sucked,like when we found out that your fram wasn't the same as my frame
> *




HEY!!! Let's not talk about frames!!! Your old frame was EVIL!!! Almost killed me when it was DROPPED on me!!!! :uh:



But I got you back!! Dropped the transmission on your SHEST! HAHAHAHA!!! Man and you had a leaky hose on the side of the car where I was laying under!!! BABY JESUS I'm suprised I'm still alive today!!!! :0


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Man you guys (Alejandro Chingow and Pinky Nyucca) had me ROLLIN reading all y'all post from the middle of the night. 

Man I'm sure Pinky is draggin ass right now for staying up so late bullshittin with Alex!!! LOL


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

or that time in junior high when we all took showers together ...
















wait wait wrong topic :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 23 2009, 10:28 AM~15444195
> *or that time in junior high when we all took showers together ...
> wait wait wrong topic  :0
> *


stfu....you a fool :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 23 2009, 07:42 AM~15443130
> *Man you guys  (Alejandro Chingow and Pinky Nyucca) had me ROLLIN reading all y'all post from the middle of the night.
> 
> Man I'm sure Pinky is draggin ass right now for staying up so late bullshittin with Alex!!! LOL
> *


not baboso,he's probably asleep in a customers bed ,while they're at work.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 23 2009, 10:36 AM~15444273
> *not baboso,he's probably asleep in a customers bed ,while they're at work.
> *


....with a dildo up his butt... :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 23 2009, 10:28 AM~15444195
> *or that time in junior high when we all took showers together ...
> wait wait wrong topic  :0
> *



WHOA!!! :0 

Didn't know you partied like that dude!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 23 2009, 07:35 AM~15443100
> *HEY!!! Let's not talk about frames!!! Your old frame was EVIL!!! Almost killed me when it was DROPPED on me!!!!  :uh:
> But I got you back!! Dropped the transmission on your SHEST! HAHAHAHA!!! Man and you had a leaky hose on the side of the car where I was laying under!!! BABY JESUS I'm suprised I'm still alive today!!!!  :0
> *


oh,your not ennasent,what about the time you,yes you, set rob's house on fire :0 :biggrin: 



I know I know,,I broke your neon under the car....both of them :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 23 2009, 10:52 AM~15444416
> *oh,your not ennasent,what about the time you,yes you, set rob's house on fire  :0  :biggrin:
> I know I know,,I broke your neon under the car....both of them :biggrin:
> *


Why do you gotta bring up OLD CHIT!!! LOL :biggrin: 


Yeah...jacking my car up...then...POP....then the look you gave me!!! :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 23 2009, 11:02 AM~15444505
> *Why do you gotta bring up OLD CHIT!!! LOL    :biggrin:
> Yeah...jacking my car up...then...POP....then the look you gave me!!!  :roflmao:
> *


I was like ,dude how did your light break  :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

or when tino threw you on his truck of the cutless and you were clawing to get away :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

16inch ranchero shocks dude :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 23 2009, 11:15 AM~15444613
> *or when tino threw you on his truck of the cutless and you were clawing to get away  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 16inch ranchero shocks dude :biggrin:
> *


thats another fool ,he pushed tino around the car wash like 3 times to jumped start robs truck and tino yells out sholud the key be on :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 23 2009, 11:15 AM~15444613
> *or when tino threw you on his truck of the cutless and you were clawing to get away  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 16inch ranchero shocks dude :biggrin:
> *




_*"YEAH DUDE!"*_

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

burning houses....lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 23 2009, 11:41 AM~15444845
> *burning houses....lol
> *


why are you laughing.....it was your house :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 23 2009, 10:44 AM~15444875
> *why are you laughing.....it was your house  :biggrin:
> *


well flaco made it look like he knew what he was doing....thought it was part of the process


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 23 2009, 10:28 AM~15444741
> *"YEAH DUDE!"
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


how bout them 4 spares


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 23 2009, 11:09 AM~15444554
> *I was like ,dude how did your light break    :ugh:  :biggrin:
> *


and when I punctured casey's gas tank on the caprice ,it was too low and I let the car down on it :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Oct 23 2009, 10:50 AM~15444941
> *how bout them 4 spares
> *


wtf how did i get logged in as anna :uh:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 23 2009, 10:50 AM~15444942
> *and when I punctured casey's gas tank on the caprice ,it was too low and I let the car down on it :biggrin:
> *


you always breaking shit 
how bout my A arm mounting hole :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Oct 23 2009, 11:50 AM~15444941
> *how bout them 4 spares
> *


and the big hole in the bed, ....he cut the hole so the could put cylinders in and paid for the work with the cylinders


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 23 2009, 10:57 AM~15445003
> *and the big hole in the bed, ....he cut the hole so the could put cylinders in and paid for the work with the cylinders
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
hell yea i remember that


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 23 2009, 11:54 AM~15444980
> *:angry:
> 
> you always breaking shit
> ...


i was in a hurry :biggrin: 

and I broke rogers plastic whammy tanks


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 23 2009, 10:59 AM~15445025
> *i was in a hurry  :biggrin:
> 
> and I broke rogers plastic whammy tanks
> *


 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 23 2009, 11:51 AM~15444952
> *wtf how did i get logged in as anna :uh:
> *


i was wondering how anna knew about sams customs wheels


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 23 2009, 11:02 AM~15445047
> *i was wondering how anna knew about sams customs wheels
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 23 2009, 12:01 PM~15445037
> *:0
> *


ok ok I got one,the place: the logs 
the scene: car wreak 
that's when you threw a rock throgh the window to get a girl out and the door was open :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 23 2009, 11:07 AM~15445099
> *ok ok I got one,the place: the logs
> the scene: car wreak
> that's when you threw a rock throgh the window to get a girl out and the door was open  :biggrin:
> *


fuck that....I should have got my own cape that day :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 23 2009, 12:09 PM~15445109
> *fuck that....I should have got my own cape that day :biggrin:
> *


captain wreck em


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 23 2009, 11:13 AM~15445132
> *captain wreck em
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 23 2009, 11:15 AM~15444613
> *or when tino threw you on his truck of the cutless and you were clawing to get away  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 16inch ranchero shocks dude :biggrin:
> *



LMAO!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: MMMMMMMMMMMM THATS WAS NICE! :biggrin:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 23 2009, 02:09 AM~15442291
> *some old ass shit,like when you knocked out kieths wife with your car  :biggrin:
> *


EVERYTIME SHE SEES A IMPALA SHE SCREAMS AND HOLDS HER HEAD!! :biggrin:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 23 2009, 12:07 PM~15445099
> *ok ok I got one,the place: the logs
> the scene: car wreak
> that's when you threw a rock throgh the window to get a girl out and the door was open  :biggrin:
> *



ROB YELLED WATCH OUT!! THEN THREW THE ROCK THROUGH THE BACK WINDOW AND EVERYBODY WAS ALREADY OUT OF THE CAR!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

DAMN THOSE WERE THE DAYS!! IM LAUGHING MY ASS OFF JUST PICTURING IT ALL OVER AGAIN!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:





REMEMBER WHEN ALEX FIRST GOT IN THE CLUB AND WE WENT OUT TO KAOS AND HE BROKE THAT GLASS OVER THE BOUNCERS HEAD!! DAMN IT YOUR SO VIOLENT. LOL, IT LOOKED LIKE THIS :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Oct 23 2009, 02:41 PM~15446384
> *DAMN THOSE WERE THE DAYS!! IM LAUGHING MY ASS OFF JUST PICTURING IT ALL OVER AGAIN!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> REMEMBER WHEN ALEX FIRST GOT IN THE CLUB AND WE WENT OUT TO KAOS AND HE BROKE THAT GLASS OVER THE BOUNCERS HEAD!! DAMN IT YOUR SO VIOLENT. LOL, IT LOOKED LIKE THIS  :twak:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


my finger is still jacked up :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Oct 23 2009, 02:41 PM~15446384
> *DAMN THOSE WERE THE DAYS!! IM LAUGHING MY ASS OFF JUST PICTURING IT ALL OVER AGAIN!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> REMEMBER WHEN ALEX FIRST GOT IN THE CLUB AND WE WENT OUT TO KAOS AND HE BROKE THAT GLASS OVER THE BOUNCERS HEAD!! DAMN IT YOUR SO VIOLENT. LOL, IT LOOKED LIKE THIS  :twak:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


me violent,I am not the one that tried to shoot someone on riverside :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 23 2009, 03:06 PM~15446622
> *me violent,I am not the one that tried to shoot someone on riverside :biggrin:
> *


and what about the time you went to my house and was looking down the barrel of a loaded gun trying to figure out why it wouldn't fire,I took it from you and fired two shots :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

oh oh I got one,tino and gary dancing stripper style on the hood of a police car at chicano park.



man,I have to find that video :banghead: :banghead: where is it where is it


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 23 2009, 03:06 PM~15446622
> *me violent,I am not the one that tried to shoot someone on riverside :biggrin:
> *




OH THAT WAS DIFFERENT. :biggrin:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 23 2009, 03:22 PM~15446746
> *oh oh I got one,tino and gary dancing stripper style on the hood of a police car at chicano park.
> man,I have to find that video  :banghead:  :banghead:  where is it  where is it
> *



hno: hno: hno: hno: HOPEFULLY YOU LOST IT!! :biggrin:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

WHATS UP PEANUT? :wave: :wave:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Oct 23 2009, 01:39 PM~15446358
> *ROB YELLED WATCH OUT!! THEN THREW THE ROCK THROUGH THE BACK WINDOW AND EVERYBODY WAS ALREADY OUT OF THE CAR!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that car was already fucked up anyway


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Oct 23 2009, 11:07 AM~15445099-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 23 2009, 03:46 PM~15447004
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


this from a guy that tells every one meet me at hooters and then calls and asking how do I get there :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 23 2009, 02:56 PM~15447120
> *this from a guy that tells every one meet me at hooters and then calls and asking how do I get there  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: why you gotta bring up old shit? :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

(back in the day)

damn.. yall are some fools  rims falling off and shit.. wait that was me.. damn sorry my bad. shit what yall talking about i had one car club mad at me for having their girls on video dancing on my car... but i have alot of love for knights.. i remember when i 1st really met up with knights.. it was at the heat wave in round rock..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 23 2009, 06:10 PM~15448962
> *(back in the day)
> 
> damn.. yall are some fools  rims falling off and shit.. wait that was me.. damn sorry my bad.  shit what yall talking about i had one car club mad at me for having their girls on video dancing on my car...  but i have alot of love for knights.. i remember when i 1st really met up with knights.. it was at the heat wave in round rock..
> *


i remember when i first met you... you were like "whats up big dawg" :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

alex.. did tramp call yall? he called me last night asking for your number


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 23 2009, 06:26 PM~15449085
> *i remember when i first met you... you were like "whats up big dawg"  :biggrin:
> *



yes i remember when i met u big dog.. i am still waiting on my snow cone..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 23 2009, 06:28 PM~15449099
> *yes i remember when i met u big dog.. i am still waiting on my snow cone..
> *


 :biggrin:  32oz cherry


----------



## HOMIEZ56 (Jul 18, 2008)

how did the show go? sorry i couldnt make it, i was admited to the hospital last week for a minor stroke but im ok now! happy anniversary!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOMIEZ56_@Oct 23 2009, 06:33 PM~15449143
> *how did the show go? sorry i couldnt make it, i was admited to the hospital last week for a minor stroke but im ok now! happy anniversary!
> *


damn Homie  hey hit me up i lost your number


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

what about that time alexs and bobby help me lift my car and when we get done alex says not to over lock the back cuz i might break my trailing arm and he dose it for deminstration and he brakes my traling arm lol 
or that time he tels me to three wheel and and floor it at the same time in his car and we get pulled over and i have to pay a $250.00 doller ticket 4 doing an illegal u turn ( or like they said it we were going to the moon )

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG+Oct 23 2009, 01:41 PM~15446384-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remind me not to hang out with you guys. So who is going to Sundays show? I'll probably show around 1pm?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 23 2009, 05:26 PM~15449085
> *i remember when i first met you... you were like "whats up big dawg"  :biggrin:
> *


and i remember when u were begging me to take u three wheeln and when i finaly tell u lets go u sit on my freakn switch box and it frys my motor
u still owe me for that lol


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 23 2009, 09:14 PM~15450504
> *and i remember when u were begging me to take u three wheeln and when i finaly tell u lets go u sit on my freakn switch box and it frys my motor
> u still owe me for that lol
> *


 :roflmao: why you gotta bring up old shit too lol


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 23 2009, 08:51 PM~15450326
> *what about that time alexs and bobby help me lift my car and when we get done alex says not to over lock the back cuz i might break my trailing arm and he dose it for deminstration and he brakes my traling arm lol
> or that time he tels me to three wheel and and floor it at the same time in his car and we get pulled over and i have to pay a $250.00 doller ticket 4 doing an illegal u turn ( or like they said it we were going to the moon )
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i remember the first weekend that i met yall, yall went to schlitterbahn and broke a ride


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

...and then yall came back a was like "nah you broke it"... "bitch youre bigger than me"..."youre the one that got stuck" lol


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 23 2009, 09:39 PM~15450716
> *i remember the first weekend that i met yall, yall went to schlitterbahn and broke a ride
> *



that was rocky or alex i dont remember


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 23 2009, 08:43 PM~15450739
> *that was rocky or alex i dont remember
> *


na that was u big dog it didnt evan push u up the ride me and my girl went up an ur ass sat on the tube and stoped all the water lol i member


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 23 2009, 10:05 PM~15450898
> *na that was u big dog it didnt evan push u up the ride me and my girl went up an ur ass sat on the tube and stoped all the water lol i member
> *



hahahahaha i dont remember do you have a picture


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

i dont need 1 i was there !!!!!! lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 23 2009, 09:51 PM~15450326
> *what about that time alexs and bobby help me lift my car and when we get done alex says not to over lock the back cuz i might break my trailing arm and he dose it for deminstration and he brakes my traling arm lol
> or that time he tels me to three wheel and and floor it at the same time in his car and we get pulled over and i have to pay a $250.00 doller ticket 4 doing an illegal u turn ( or like they said it we were going to the moon )
> 
> ...


 yeah ,and some guy ,who shall remain nameless ,came up to us in front of the cops and asked if they're giving us a ticket for no seat belts.....do you remember that miklo :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 23 2009, 10:40 PM~15450726
> *...and then yall came back a was like "nah you broke it"... "bitch youre bigger than me"..."youre the one that got stuck" lol
> *





> _Originally posted by 96_impalass+Oct 23 2009, 10:43 PM~15450739-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was you rick,come on now big dogg , you know that I it was you .we all walked off the ride behind you,.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 23 2009, 10:24 PM~15451579
> *yeah ,and some guy ,who shall remain nameless ,came up to us in front of the cops and asked if they're giving us a ticket for no seat belts.....do you remember that miklo  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: miklo :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro+Oct 23 2009, 08:51 PM~15450326-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i wonder if Gary remembers this..

this was back when we were in Latin Style.. had a meeting here at the park and he had a soda.. he put the soda down and later picked up the can to take a drink and got bit on the tongue by a bee... his tongue got swolling as fuck and he couldnt talk right for the rest of the day.. i felt bad for him cuz that had to suck 

and i remember one time Tito parked his cadillac by the fence at Texas Heatwave... well yall know the rest of the story ..


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 23 2009, 01:09 AM~15442291
> *some old ass shit,like when you knocked out kieths wife with your car  :biggrin:
> *


why u want to bring up old shit


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 22 2009, 10:51 PM~15441623
> *hahaha i just remember the time monas grandpa yelled at you on  new years
> *



That shit was scary i was right there too


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 23 2009, 11:24 PM~15451579
> *yeah ,and some guy ,who shall remain nameless ,came up to us in front of the cops and asked if they're giving us a ticket for no seat belts.....do you remember that miklo  :biggrin:
> *


yeah i remember that fool :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 23 2009, 09:40 PM~15450726
> *...and then yall came back a was like "nah you broke it"... "bitch youre bigger than me"..."youre the one that got stuck" lol
> *





> _Originally posted by 96_impalass+Oct 23 2009, 09:43 PM~15450739-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

see ya later on tonight,I be headed to kellin for the firme timpo bar b que :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jtap20_@Oct 24 2009, 07:17 AM~15452777
> *That shit was scary i was right there too
> *


yeah i think everybody sober up after that. :biggrin:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> see ya later on tonight,I be headed to kellin for the firme timpo bar b que :biggrin:
> [/quot
> 
> 
> yall be safe, hit me up if yall need anything.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 23 2009, 11:37 PM~15452134
> *lol i was there that night.. it was texas relay weekend and hot rod weekend.. that was you? i think me and Tito had just got into Austin and yall were already pulled over and someone was takin pics
> 
> lol..
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 24 2009, 10:02 AM~15453261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man I bugged them for a months for a copy of the dash camera video and the they said there wasn't one  :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 24 2009, 08:07 AM~15453281
> *man I bugged them for a months for a copy of the dash camera video  and the they said there wasn't one   :biggrin:
> *


lets do it agian so they can record it lol im down


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 24 2009, 10:08 AM~15453293
> *lets do it agian so they can record it lol im down
> *


as long as you pay YOUR tickets and my bail :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 24 2009, 08:11 AM~15453304
> *as long as you pay YOUR tickets  and my bail  :biggrin:
> *


iight this time in dallas c u there


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro+Oct 23 2009, 09:14 PM~15450504-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:twak: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 23 2009, 09:14 PM~15450504
> *and i remember when u were begging me to take u three wheeln and when i finaly tell u lets go u sit on my freakn switch box and it frys my motor
> u still owe me for that lol
> *


i was like "what no 3 wheel???... you tell me to get in, and then you tell me to GET THE FUCK OUT!!!???" lol j/k :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 24 2009, 10:17 AM~15453642
> *i was like "what no 3 wheel???... you tell me to get in, and then you tell me to GET THE FUCK OUT!!!???" lol j/k :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


bwahahahahahaha :roflmao:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up everyone???


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 23 2009, 03:22 PM~15446746
> *oh oh I got one,tino and gary dancing stripper style on the hood of a police car at chicano park.
> man,I have to find that video  :banghead:  :banghead:  where is it  where is it
> *


 :0 :0 i remember that LMAO. who remembers going to SA to military with like 10 cars and on the way home we got stopped and someone went to jail and we had to drive his car home and i think someone had to tell his mom. It was that light colored buick I dont remember the guys name?? Maybe someone else does.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Sunday, November 22, 2009
Reliant Center
One Reliant Park
Houston, Texas 77056
Doors open at 11:00am
Concert stage starts at 12:00pm

Tickets are available for purchase on Friday October 16th
Don’t miss the 27th Annual Los Magnificos Car Bike Show and Concert, Sunday, November 22nd at Reliant Center.

Last year, over 32 thousand people piled in for the show of the year.

2009 is going to be even bigger and better!

Scheduled to perform: (Subject to change)

Slick Rick
Doug E Fresh
Naughty by Nature
Big Daddy Kane
Special Ed
DJ Quik
Chalie Boy
Louisiana Ca$h
Paper Chaserz
Party Boyz
Treal Lee
Omarion

Tickets: $15.00 + service charge / $20.00 at the door. Click here to purchase now!

Parking: $10.00
[/quote]


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 24 2009, 04:58 AM~15452662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Oct 24 2009, 08:17 PM~15456426
> *:0  :0  i remember that LMAO. who remembers going to SA to military with like 10 cars and on the way home we got stopped and someone went to jail and we had to drive his car home and i think someone had to tell his mom. It was that light colored buick I dont remember the guys name?? Maybe someone else does.
> *


I didn't go that time,but mosess from lockheart had a light colored buick regal


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 24 2009, 10:02 AM~15453261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now that I think about it my tags were expired too :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

VFW 7501 Wyatt Dr, White Settlement, TX 76108

*We are possible moving the next ULC meeting to this place will know more this week so we can get the word out....*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

whats up everyones everyones :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: MiKLO, SIDESHOW C.C. ATX, Fatboy64

:wave:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

congradulations to everyone that got 1st place today :biggrin: and i mean everyone 


and i got a speeding ticket on the way home .. damn 2 tickets in 1 week 1 last weekend for my music and 1 tonight for speeding ... fuck it the car's up for sale now :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

254 posted up wit the King of ATX


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

that was a good pic right there homie wish i could have been there


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 25 2009, 10:01 PM~15464635
> *that was a good pic right there homie wish i could have been there
> *


ill have my cam at the Torres Empire show bro.. u going?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

in sa








going to ut game








at the game








yea we 1








next QB for UT in 2028


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 25 2009, 09:09 PM~15464726
> *ill have my cam at the Torres Empire show bro.. u going?
> *


yes sr we ll b there


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 25 2009, 11:19 PM~15464869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I told you when we were in lamesa that you needed a haircut :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 25 2009, 10:21 PM~15464891
> *yes sr we ll b there
> *


we'll see yall there  this time iam doing 65mph the whole way.. 

2 weekends in a row ive gotten a ticket.. not like iam already in dept as it is lol 


i had to take 2 names off my Xmas list so i put everyones name on a piece of paper and put em in a cap.. picked 2 names out .. sorry Miklo.. sorry T R A M P I Ahhhh nah jk


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Oct 25 2009, 09:57 PM~15464591-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 damn


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 25 2009, 09:57 PM~15464591
> *254 posted up wit the King of ATX
> 
> 
> ...











FIXD :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 25 2009, 10:56 PM~15465368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Benny is gonna be maddddddd when he sees this in the morning..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 25 2009, 11:15 PM~15464816
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that's the girl that modeled on my car for the street scene magazine,the one in all black,holding up her medallion :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

whats up yall I really appreciate and thank those who came out to chill with us for the bbq sorry it kicked off a lil late but in the end it was a great turn out... We'll have to do it again... Video and pics in the works I'll post it up when I get it all put together..


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

shwinggggggggg :biggrin:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Oct 24 2009, 08:17 PM~15456426
> *:0  :0  i remember that LMAO. who remembers going to SA to military with like 10 cars and on the way home we got stopped and someone went to jail and we had to drive his car home and i think someone had to tell his mom. It was that light colored buick I dont remember the guys name?? Maybe someone else does.
> *



HIS NAME WAS MARK. IT WAS A LIGHT COLOR CADILLAC SEVILLE. I REMEMBER. :biggrin:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 26 2009, 12:49 AM~15465859
> *that's the girl that modeled on my car for the street scene  magazine,the one in all black,holding up her medallion :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Oct 26 2009, 09:23 AM~15467766
> *HIS NAME WAS MARK. IT WAS A LIGHT COLOR CADILLAC SEVILLE. I REMEMBER. :biggrin:
> *


oh yeah, mark detwiler i remember him :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> whats up yall I really appreciate and thank those who came out to chill with us for the bbq sorry* it kicked off a lil late but in the end it was a great turn out*... We'll have to do it again... Video and pics in the works I'll post it up when I get it all put together..
> [/quote
> 
> that's "lowrider time" for ya :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 26 2009, 08:52 AM~15467621
> *shwinggggggggg    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats what I told my wife :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Any one wanna post up for the New Texas DMV (freebie)?

You can drop off your ride Thursday @ 6:30 should be done by Friday @ noon. Press conference with state officials.

LMK 

P Nutt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 26 2009, 10:09 AM~15468136
> *Any one wanna post up for the New Texas DMV (freebie)?
> 
> You can drop off your ride Thursday @ 6:30 should be done by Friday @ noon. Press conference with state officials.
> ...


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 26 2009, 11:36 AM~15468821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice pictures flaco


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 26 2009, 12:05 PM~15469049
> *Nice pictures flaco
> *


Thanks mayne!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

2 Members: SouthsideLife, *BOSSHAWG*


You see your pics yet???


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 26 2009, 12:05 PM~15469049
> *Nice pictures flaco
> *



X7 MILLION!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt nice pics flaco


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 25 2009, 11:15 PM~15464816
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

its a little chillie outside :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

didnt know Jennifer was at the show, i should've got there sooner.. now thats 1 girl they need to get on the Wego Tour cuz all the other ones they been having :thumbsdown: but she's one bad mutha****** .. the other ones have a bad case of manface :biggrin: or they havent eaten in a couple of weeks


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 26 2009, 06:13 PM~15472475
> *didnt know Jennifer was at the show, i should've got there sooner.. now thats 1 girl they need to get on the Wego Tour cuz all the other ones they been having  :thumbsdown: but she's one bad mutha****** .. the other ones have a bad case of manface  :biggrin: or they havent eaten in a couple of weeks
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 26 2009, 05:13 PM~15472475
> *didnt know Jennifer was at the show, i should've got there sooner.. now thats 1 girl they need to get on the Wego Tour cuz all the other ones they been having  :thumbsdown: but she's one bad mutha****** .. the other ones have a bad case of manface  :biggrin: or they havent eaten in a couple of weeks
> *


true but would you kick them out of bed?


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Oct 26 2009, 09:23 AM~15467766
> *HIS NAME WAS MARK. IT WAS A LIGHT COLOR CADILLAC SEVILLE. I REMEMBER. :biggrin:
> *


YEA YEA that's him. man those were the days.  Who remembers doing the mardi gras parade on 6th street? It was about ten years ago. People were going nuts over the cars and since it was mardi gras, it was a tata overload :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 26 2009, 05:49 PM~15472877
> *true but would you kick them out of bed?
> *


only to make room for u


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 27 2009, 02:16 AM~15478457
> *:angel:  :angel:
> *


x2 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 26 2009, 11:28 PM~15476861
> *only to make room for u
> *


 :barf:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

What's up family


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 27 2009, 06:39 AM~15478990
> *:barf:
> *


hey hey iam not the 1 that was spanking Beto's ass.. 





that was a good day though perfect weather just like today but my back yard is still flooded from yesterday's rain


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 27 2009, 05:40 AM~15478823
> *x2  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


X3


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 27 2009, 10:49 AM~15480094
> *hey hey iam not the 1 that was spanking Beto's ass..
> that was a good day though perfect weather just like today but my back yard is still flooded from yesterday's rain
> *


jealous ? :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 27 2009, 08:49 AM~15480094
> *hey hey iam not the 1 that was spanking Beto's ass..
> that was a good day though perfect weather just like today but my back yard is still flooded from yesterday's rain
> *


 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 27 2009, 10:50 AM~15480630
> *X3
> *


x4


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 27 2009, 11:16 AM~15480845
> *jealous ?  :biggrin:
> *














nope


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 27 2009, 12:16 PM~15480845
> *jealous ?  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

damn gang members    :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 27 2009, 07:21 PM~15485535
> *damn gang members      :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

you sneaky bastard  :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 27 2009, 07:57 PM~15486007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


she knew


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 27 2009, 08:08 PM~15486177
> *she knew
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

this thread needs more butt pics


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 27 2009, 08:54 PM~15486778
> *this thread needs more butt pics
> *


 :0 lol


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 27 2009, 08:54 PM~15486778
> *this thread needs more butt pics
> *


then turn around ... 




Rick and Flaco get the cameras :biggrin: 

Benny too.. he's an up and coming photographer


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Oct 27 2009, 09:49 AM~15480094-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :buttkick: :rant: 

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 27 2009, 07:11 PM~15485402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE MIGGY WAS GRABBIN LANDOS AZZ & LANDO WAS LIKING IT
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

THATS RIGHT HOMIES, ITS GONA GO DOWN DEC 5TH.

@ SACRED HEART CHURCH P-LOT, IN FRONT OF THE UNIV. HIGH SCHOOL

FIRST STREET TO THE RIGHT AS SOON AS YOU GET OFF I-35 ONTO VALLEYMILLS

THEIR WILL B FOOD VENDERS SELLIN SOME DELICIOUS GREASY FOODS :biggrin: 

AIRBRUSHER ON SITE TO MAKE THAT SWEATER OR TOBOGON PIMPED OUT

DJ PLAYIN THEM JAMS FOR THOSE WHO LIKE TO LEAN & ROC WITH IT...

13 CATEGORIES SO FAR & MAY BE ADDING MORE...

ALL TOYS WILL GO TO FAMILIES CHOSEN BY THE CHURCH

SO COME OUT , GET YOUR GRUB ON, SEE SOME CLEAN RIDES , CHILL WITH THA HOMIES & BEST OF ALL SUPPORT A GOOD CAUSE ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 27 2009, 09:58 PM~15487640
> *LOOKS LIKE MIGGY WAS GRABBIN LANDOS AZZ & LANDO WAS LIKING IT
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


and you're making a face like it hurts :cheesy:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Good Morning Peeeeps


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 28 2009, 05:50 AM~15490094
> *Good Morning Peeeeps
> *


morning


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:wave: yo yo yo yoooooo !!!!!!


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

SUP yall


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up alex


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

ello governor


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Squid!

1981 IMPALA 2 DOOR - $1000 (CLUTE)

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1432086035.html


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

I HAVE ONCE AGAIN SECURED THE CROWNE PLAZA HOUSTON HOTEL near the RELIANT PARK / MEDICAL CENTER FOR THIS YEAR'S LOS MAGNIFICOS SHOW! THE RATE IS $79/NIGHT! THOSE WHO HAVE STAYED HERE IN PREVIOUS YEARS FOR THE CAR SHOW KNOW THAT THIS IS A REALLY NICE HOTEL ~ AND THIS IS A GREAT DEAL! FREE SHUTTLE SERVICE TO THE CAR SHOW IS ALSO INCLUDED!

WE WOULD LIKE TO EXTEND THIS RATE TO EVERYONE WHO IS COMING IN FROM OUT OF TOWN OR WHO JUST WANTS TO STAY RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE CAR SHOW AT RELIANT! 

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL ALSO BE HOSTING A PRE-PARTY SATURDAY NIGHT, NOVEMBER 21ST AT THE CROWNE PLAZA HOUSTON, SO COME PARTY WITH US, GET A ROOM HERE AT THE HOTEL, AND DON'T DRINK AND DRIVE![/


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

I HAVE ONCE AGAIN SECURED THE CROWNE PLAZA HOUSTON HOTEL near the RELIANT PARK / MEDICAL CENTER FOR THIS YEAR'S LOS MAGNIFICOS SHOW! THE RATE IS $79/NIGHT! THOSE WHO HAVE STAYED HERE IN PREVIOUS YEARS FOR THE CAR SHOW KNOW THAT THIS IS A REALLY NICE HOTEL ~ AND THIS IS A GREAT DEAL! FREE SHUTTLE SERVICE TO THE CAR SHOW IS ALSO INCLUDED!

WE WOULD LIKE TO EXTEND THIS RATE TO EVERYONE WHO IS COMING IN FROM OUT OF TOWN OR WHO JUST WANTS TO STAY RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE CAR SHOW AT RELIANT! 

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL ALSO BE HOSTING A PRE-PARTY SATURDAY NIGHT, NOVEMBER 21ST AT THE CROWNE PLAZA HOUSTON, SO COME PARTY WITH US, GET A ROOM HERE AT THE HOTEL, AND DON'T DRINK AND DRIVE![/


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 28 2009, 03:13 PM~15494819
> *I HAVE ONCE AGAIN SECURED THE CROWNE PLAZA HOUSTON HOTEL near the RELIANT PARK / MEDICAL CENTER FOR THIS YEAR'S LOS MAGNIFICOS SHOW!  THE RATE IS $79/NIGHT!  THOSE WHO HAVE STAYED HERE IN PREVIOUS YEARS FOR THE CAR SHOW KNOW THAT THIS IS A REALLY NICE HOTEL ~ AND THIS IS A GREAT DEAL!  FREE SHUTTLE SERVICE TO THE CAR SHOW IS ALSO INCLUDED!
> 
> WE WOULD LIKE TO EXTEND THIS RATE TO EVERYONE WHO IS COMING IN FROM OUT OF TOWN OR WHO JUST WANTS TO STAY RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE CAR SHOW AT RELIANT!
> ...



thank for advertising homie :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 28 2009, 06:27 AM~15490176
> *:wave:  yo yo yo yoooooo !!!!!!
> *


its crime tyme


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 28 2009, 04:13 PM~15494819
> *I HAVE ONCE AGAIN SECURED THE CROWNE PLAZA HOUSTON HOTEL near the RELIANT PARK / MEDICAL CENTER FOR THIS YEAR'S LOS MAGNIFICOS SHOW!  THE RATE IS $79/NIGHT!  THOSE WHO HAVE STAYED HERE IN PREVIOUS YEARS FOR THE CAR SHOW KNOW THAT THIS IS A REALLY NICE HOTEL ~ AND THIS IS A GREAT DEAL!  FREE SHUTTLE SERVICE TO THE CAR SHOW IS ALSO INCLUDED!
> 
> WE WOULD LIKE TO EXTEND THIS RATE TO EVERYONE WHO IS COMING IN FROM OUT OF TOWN OR WHO JUST WANTS TO STAY RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE CAR SHOW AT RELIANT!
> ...



thats a playa price too.. i think for the torres show iam just gonna drive up there at 4am Sunday morning.. got theses tickets to take care of.. but we should all party in Htown.. last show of the year


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

:wave: what up pplz?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Oct 28 2009, 06:05 PM~15496090
> *:wave: what up pplz?
> *


whats up vato loco.. u goin to Dallas this weekend?


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

na homie not dis show well im not sher yet my family 
are a last min type of ppl :biggrin: but u gonna be there?.....


----------



## SIDESHOW C.C. ATX (Oct 19, 2009)

hey anybody know where i can find interior parts for a 1965 impala ss interior window trim etc. :wave:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 27 2009, 10:23 PM~15487977
> *and you're making a face like it hurts  :cheesy:
> *


UR FACE LOOKS LIKE UR ENJOYING IT :biggrin:


----------



## SIDESHOW C.C. ATX (Oct 19, 2009)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

I met him fifteen years ago. I was told there was nothing left. No reason, no conscience, no understanding, even the most rudimentary sense of life or death, good or evil, right or wrong. I met this six-year-old child, with this blank, pale, emotionless face and the blackest eyes... the devil's eyes. I realized that what was living behind that boy's eyes was purely and simply evil


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

:scrutinize:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Oct 28 2009, 06:32 PM~15496288
> *na homie not dis show well im not sher yet my family
> are a last min type of ppl  :biggrin: but u gonna be there?.....
> *


yezzir its the last 2 wego shows .. Dallas this Sunday then Houston 

this will be my 1st year at magnificos .. hope its like it is on them youtube videos i seen ... :biggrin: ... if not iam gonna be pissed


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 28 2009, 06:47 PM~15496439
> *I met him fifteen years ago. I was told there was nothing left. No reason, no conscience, no understanding, even the most rudimentary sense of life or death, good or evil, right or wrong. I met this six-year-old child, with this blank, pale, emotionless face and the blackest eyes... the devil's eyes. I realized that what was living behind that boy's eyes was purely and simply evil
> *


have you seen paranormal activity? we went to go see that in Killeen Sat night.. shit's crazy... had to be a white girl cuz a mexican girl would've called a priest but nooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 28 2009, 06:47 PM~15496439
> *I met him fifteen years ago. I was told there was nothing left. No reason, no conscience, no understanding, even the most rudimentary sense of life or death, good or evil, right or wrong. I met this six-year-old child, with this blank, pale, emotionless face and the blackest eyes... the devil's eyes. I realized that what was living behind that boy's eyes was purely and simply evil
> *


Halloween


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 28 2009, 07:14 PM~15496690
> *Halloween
> *


 you know it


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 28 2009, 06:08 PM~15496629
> *yezzir its the last 2 wego shows .. Dallas this Sunday then Houston
> 
> this will be my 1st year at magnificos .. hope its like it is on them youtube videos i seen ...  :biggrin:  ... if not iam gonna be pissed
> *



ya tha same with me if i go but i wont trip if i dont go there iis always next year


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Oct 28 2009, 07:21 PM~15496771
> *ya tha same with me if i go but i wont trip if i dont go there iis always next year
> *


yep till 2012 then its da end 



so we got 2 years left


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 28 2009, 07:18 PM~15496734
> * you know it
> *


jala mel ween


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 28 2009, 07:24 PM~15496806
> *jala mel ween
> *



yeah what he said


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 28 2009, 06:23 PM~15496802
> *yep till 2012 then its da end
> so we got 2 years left
> *


 hno:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Oct 28 2009, 07:26 PM~15496830
> *hno:
> *


x2 ..


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

:loco: ^^^


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Oct 28 2009, 07:29 PM~15496865
> *:loco: ^^^
> *


he's watching Halloween.. shhh 










but i was gonna say the same thing though


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

so whats your scary movie?


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 28 2009, 06:38 PM~15496979
> *so whats your scary movie?
> *



Casper!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 27 2009, 07:54 PM~15486778
> *this thread needs more butt pics
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 28 2009, 03:33 PM~15495063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Oct 28 2009, 07:39 PM~15496997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


right click ... saveeeeeeeeee


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Oct 28 2009, 07:59 PM~15497222
> *
> *


open your eyes vato


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 28 2009, 06:43 PM~15497057
> *right click ... saveeeeeeeeee
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

im out homiez hit ya up 2marrow  :420:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Oct 28 2009, 08:07 PM~15497309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i just wanna lay my head on that...






i hope you dont get banned now bro ... like some people


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

wheres Alex at... i was needing to speak wit him


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

what yall doing up


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 29 2009, 06:34 AM~15501406
> *what yall doing up
> *


gettin ready for work!!! N chuuuu???? :420:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 29 2009, 05:37 AM~15501412
> *gettin ready for work!!! N chuuuu???? :420:
> *



woke up bout 445. cant sleep


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

whats the damn deal homiezzzzzzzzz :420:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:rofl: SUP ATX


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 28 2009, 10:16 PM~15498109
> *wheres Alex at... i was needing to speak wit him
> *


what you need miggy?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 29 2009, 05:34 AM~15501406
> *what yall doing up
> *


Gettin ready for work....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt for the ATX


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what it do big blue?


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

what up?...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Oct 29 2009, 07:11 PM~15507475
> *what up?...
> *


chillin ,how bout you?


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 29 2009, 05:14 PM~15507499
> *chillin ,how bout you?
> *


shit same here at my cuz house u alright loco?..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Oct 29 2009, 07:16 PM~15507514
> *shit same here at my cuz house u alright loco?..
> *


yeah,I am straight.its been a hard couple of days


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 29 2009, 05:18 PM~15507540
> *yeah,I am straight.its been a hard couple of days
> *


are still going 2 da show?..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Oct 29 2009, 07:19 PM~15507552
> *are still going 2 da show?..
> *


no,I am needed here,mi famila needs me.
but anna,rick, and lamark are still going


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 29 2009, 05:22 PM~15507567
> *no,I am needed here,mi famila needs me.
> but anna,rick, and lamark are still going
> *


true true, but ya :|


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 29 2009, 06:54 PM~15507900
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

:420: what sup


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 29 2009, 06:22 PM~15507567
> *no,I am needed here,mi famila needs me.
> but anna,rick, and lamark are still going
> *


  

damn bro .. iam not tryin to be all in your business but sorry to hear that.. whatever happened i hope all of yall are ok.. 








u ever need anything just hit me up ... we're all family here


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

damn where did every1 go...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Oct 29 2009, 07:13 PM~15508081
> *damn where did every1 go...
> *


well i just went to look at some porn


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 29 2009, 07:31 PM~15508245
> *well i just went to look at some porn
> *


lol 


iam tryin to download some cds to have something diff to listen to on the road this weekend.. i get tired of everything so fast.. iam already burnt out on that new zro 



dj lil mondo's freestyle dance cd is pretty good though.. i got it at yalls show.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 29 2009, 07:36 PM~15508300
> *lol
> iam tryin to download some cds to have something diff to listen to on the road this weekend.. i get tired of everything so fast.. iam already burnt out on that new zro
> dj lil mondo's freestyle dance cd is pretty good though.. i got it at yalls show.
> *


you should get a radio that uses a usb....less cds to have in the car....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

man only 15 more min to go....:uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 29 2009, 07:31 PM~15508245
> *well i just went to look at some porn
> *


:barf:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Oct 29 2009, 08:13 PM~15508081
> *damn where did every1 go...
> *


I had company,sorry


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 29 2009, 06:36 PM~15508300
> *lol
> iam tryin to download some cds to have something diff to listen to on the road this weekend.. i get tired of everything so fast.. iam already burnt out on that new zro
> dj lil mondo's freestyle dance cd is pretty good though.. i got it at yalls show.
> *


they made this new thing called an ipod and it can hold up to like 4000 plus songs look n to it lol


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 29 2009, 06:02 PM~15507960
> *
> 
> damn bro .. iam not tryin to be all in your business but sorry to hear that.. whatever happened i hope all of yall are ok..
> ...


x1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 29 2009, 07:02 PM~15507960
> *
> 
> damn bro .. iam not tryin to be all in your business but sorry to hear that.. whatever happened i hope all of yall are ok..
> ...



x3 Sorry for your loss Alex, if you need anything, just hit me up... This is coming from me, CTLC, and Wego.... We are all like family, so we are all here for you...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I wanted to thank everyone for their kind words and appreciate the love from everyone :angel: :angel:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 29 2009, 11:56 PM~15510725
> *I wanted to thank everyone for their kind words and appreciate the love from everyone  :angel:  :angel:
> *


  :angel: :angel:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 29 2009, 09:59 PM~15509994
> *they made this new thing called an ipod and it can hold up to like 4000 plus songs look n to it lol
> *


lol true true i do need to get 1 of thoses


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 29 2009, 06:18 PM~15507540
> *yeah,I am straight.its been a hard couple of days
> *


Hang in there Homie!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 30 2009, 08:19 AM~15512856
> *Hang in there Homie!
> *


x2


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*TGIF....*


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

> *TGIF....*
> [/quot :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Oct 30 2009, 11:21 AM~15514287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


see... you better watch it.. youre gonna pull a Rick and get banned :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 30 2009, 12:13 PM~15514659
> *see... you better watch it.. youre gonna pull a Rick and get banned :biggrin:
> *


noooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey peeps


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

just got throw seeing Lowrider Weekend 
RING A BELL!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Oct 30 2009, 05:45 PM~15516982
> *hey peeps
> *


whut it dew ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Oct 30 2009, 07:13 PM~15517213
> *just got throw seeing Lowrider Weekend
> RING A BELL!!
> *


its da ninjas ,I never heard of it. :biggrin: 












j\k i order it last month ,my vhs copy didn't work anymore.I got one of the original copies,it has the show poster as the cover on the box. I also have the poster and bought it from a bar in atx :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

alot of action going on in my neighborhood tonight


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up rob a what time yall leaving


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 31 2009, 12:40 AM~15519682
> *alot of action going on in my neighborhood tonight
> *


r they partying or squabbling


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro+Oct 30 2009, 11:49 PM~15519758-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guess a lil of both...cops,cops,cops firetrucks, ems :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 31 2009, 01:11 AM~15519942
> *guess bout 9:30ish lamark is leaving atx at 9 and should be in georgetown by that time
> guess a lil of both...cops,cops,cops firetrucks, ems :0
> *


damn, bust out the popcorn :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 31 2009, 12:28 AM~15520048
> *damn, bust out the popcorn :biggrin:
> *


just got back in
they did a felony arrest guns drawn and everythang... :0 
Iwas sittin on the trunk of the cadi shivvering and drinking rootbeer :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 31 2009, 01:42 AM~15520115
> *just got back in
> they did a felony arrest guns drawn and everythang...  :0
> Iwas sittin on the trunk of the cadi shivvering and drinking rootbeer :biggrin:
> *


pics or it didn't happen :biggrin: 
jk :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 31 2009, 12:50 AM~15520152
> *pics or it didn't happen  :biggrin:
> jk :biggrin:
> *


i can go back out there take a pick of my butt print on the trunk :cheesy: ...everybody else is gone

well im out will get back on tomorrow with some setup pic from the show  
good nite LIL


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 30 2009, 10:11 PM~15518986
> *its da ninjas ,I never heard of it. :biggrin:
> j\k i order it last month ,my vhs copy didn't work anymore.I  got one of the original copies,it has the show poster as the cover on the box. I also have the poster  and bought it from a bar in atx :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Yup seen the monte before you cut it the top :biggrin: 
how long has the club been around


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 31 2009, 01:13 AM~15520240
> *i can go back out there take a pick of my butt print on the trunk :cheesy: ...everybody else is gone
> 
> well im out will get back on tomorrow with some setup pic from the show
> ...


yea about that..we didn't do that we were tired....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Oct 31 2009, 09:40 AM~15521247
> *:biggrin: Yup seen the monte before you cut it the top :biggrin:
> how long has the club been around
> *


the car show we had two weeks ago was how we celebrated 15 years of being around. I ,we have done two movies,1 advertising for raza street wear, and 5 music videos :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 31 2009, 10:32 PM~15526191
> *the car show we had two weeks ago was how we celebrated 15 years of being around. I  ,we have done two movies,1 advertising for raza street wear, and 5 music videos  :biggrin:
> *


and still more 2 come :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 1 2009, 12:41 AM~15526246
> *and still more 2 come :thumbsup:
> *


yeah buddy :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 1 2009, 12:13 AM~15526427
> *yeah buddy  :biggrin:
> *


rollin' like a big shot.... :biggrin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 31 2009, 11:32 PM~15526191
> *the car show we had two weeks ago was how we celebrated 15 years of being around. I  ,we have done two movies,1 advertising for raza street wear, and 5 music videos  :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 
Thats right!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Nov 1 2009, 01:11 PM~15528422
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> Thats right!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that's what happens when you start drinking with beto :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

alex 2nd
lamark 1st
rick 3rd
anna 1st


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

over 600 pictures.. only 300 of cars


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 2 2009, 01:33 AM~15533982
> *alex 2nd
> lamark 1st
> rick 3rd
> ...


good work guys,and thanx for taking and setting up my car :biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Congrats you guys.. Just made it to the casa....need sleep... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 2 2009, 01:55 AM~15534542
> *good work guys,and thanx for taking and setting up my car  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

the after affects after the Rollerz Only Halloween party at the club Sat night in Dallas on our way back to the hotel


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

alex sorry i grapped the wrong bag.. i will go to your house after work to get my bag  by the way got some good pictures of your car..you will like


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 31 2009, 07:27 AM~15520882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shwing shwing shwing :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 2 2009, 04:02 AM~15534780
> *the after affects after the Rollerz Only Halloween party at the club Sat night in Dallas on our way back to the hotel
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: .......his name is Raaaalllfff :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 2 2009, 10:17 AM~15536067
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: .......his name is Raaaalllfff :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

^ all that from 2 beers ? :uh:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 2 2009, 10:17 AM~15536067
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: .......his name is Raaaalllfff :biggrin:
> *


lmao


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 2 2009, 11:19 AM~15536091
> *^ all that from 2 beers ?  :uh:
> *


he is a light weight :biggrin:


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

Anyone go to the Rudy's show and take pics?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 2 2009, 10:19 AM~15536088
> *:roflmao:
> *


y r u laughing, that was you on your birthday , outside,in the bushes, remember :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

Wow my day is half over what a monday :<


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 2 2009, 12:07 PM~15537154
> *y r u laughing, that was you on your birthday , outside,in the bushes, remember  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 1 2009, 09:16 PM~15531792
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: that's what happens when you start drinking with beto :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i know Rick took some bad azz pics yesterday :biggrin: plenty of eye kandy all ova that place


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 2 2009, 06:24 PM~15540799
> *i know Rick took some bad azz pics yesterday  :biggrin: plenty of eye kandy all ova that place
> *


yeah, he just left my house,he was all excited about them :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 2 2009, 07:03 PM~15541249
> *yeah, he just left my house,he was all excited about them  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

lets see these pics :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 2 2009, 08:34 PM~15542398
> *lets see these pics :biggrin:
> *


x2 




i think he had some chick in my trunk lol i wanna see that 1


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 2 2009, 09:18 PM~15542970
> *x2
> i think he had some chick in my trunk lol i wanna see that 1
> *


i got you..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 1 2009, 09:16 PM~15531792
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: that's what happens when you start drinking with beto :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: I KNW FRIDAY NIGHT WE WAS DRUNK, U MEMBER CHARLES ? U MEMBER? :biggrin: ME & LANDA WERE @ THA TACO STAND FIXN TO C SOME GIRLS FIGHT OVER CUTTING IN LINE :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 2 2009, 10:04 PM~15543589
> *:yes: I KNW FRIDAY NIGHT WE WAS DRUNK,  U MEMBER CHARLES ? U MEMBER? :biggrin:  ME & LANDA WERE @ THA TACO STAND FIXN TO C SOME GIRLS FIGHT OVER CUTTING IN LINE :roflmao:
> *


he don't remember,that's the problem :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: nice


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

x2


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Good mornin family


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 3 2009, 07:51 AM~15546845
> *Good mornin family
> *


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

WHATS UP ALEX, HOW YOU DOING BRO?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I am alright, how are ya doing


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 3 2009, 01:53 PM~15549272
> *I am alright, how are ya doing
> *


WE ARE ALRIGHT.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 3 2009, 04:14 PM~15551113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you should of put the cup upside down and then took the pic :biggrin:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 3 2009, 05:40 PM~15551383
> *you should of put the cup upside down  and then took the pic  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 3 2009, 04:14 PM~15551113
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats what trini said :twak:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 3 2009, 05:56 PM~15551548
> *thats what trini said :twak:
> *


Like father like son! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27+Nov 3 2009, 04:56 PM~15551548-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: 


iam still in 3rd


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

the cost of being tour champ.....































:biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Shall we play a game
Who said these quotes.....


1. That what I love about high school girls. I get older...they stay the same age

2. I only came here to do two things. Thats kick some ass and drink some beer. Looks like were almost out of beer.

3.I did not have sexual relations w/ that woman......
I did have sexual relations w/ that woman

4. It's like it's both ours I just kept it at my house

5. We rob banks

6. I like baseball, movies, good clothes, whiskey, fast cars ... and you. What else you need to know?

7. We're having too good a time today. We ain't thinking about tomorrow

8. I may be a bastard but I'm not a fucking bastard

9. You know what they call a Quarter Pounder with cheese in France? 

10. I HATE coconut. Not the flavor, but the consistency.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

winner of all questions correctly answered will have their car/bike on the cover of the my new movie and will get a free copy


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey family I would like to know if anyone knows anyone with a nice lookin impala or a bomb.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

benny....good for b/w photos


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

some pendants coming home...


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

i think the first 2 came on daze and confuzed #4 came on friday


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

1. That what I love about high school girls. I get older...they stay the same age.. dazed and confused

2. I only came here to do two things. Thats kick some ass and drink some beer. Looks like were almost out of beer. dazed and confused

3.I did not have sexual relations w/ that woman...... bill clinton
I did have sexual relations w/ that woman david letterman??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

4. It's like it's both ours I just kept it at my house ? friday

5. We rob banks ? bonnie and clyde


6. I like baseball, movies, good clothes, whiskey, fast cars ... and you. What else you need to know? public enemies


7. We're having too good a time today. We ain't thinking about tomorrow? public enemies

8. I may be a bastard but I'm not a fucking bastard ? from dusk till dawn

9. You know what they call a Quarter Pounder with cheese in France? pulp fiction


10. I HATE coconut. Not the flavor, but the consistency. zombieland


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 3 2009, 11:41 PM~15556231
> *Shall we play a game
> Who said these quotes.....
> 1. That what I love about high school girls. I get older...they stay the same age
> ...


1. Rick
2. Bobby
3. Gary
4. Rob

not sure on the other ones ???


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 4 2009, 12:05 PM~15560587
> *1. That what I love about high school girls. I get older...they stay the same age..  dazed and confused
> 
> 2. I only came here to do two things. Thats kick some ass and drink some beer. Looks like were almost out of beer. dazed and confused
> ...


damn u must watch alot of tv lol


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 3 2009, 07:06 PM~15552869
> *the cost of being tour champ.....
> 
> 
> ...




That same shit happened to me Twice ! 1 Time in houston the other in the mojave desert! :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 4 2009, 01:13 PM~15560670
> *damn u must watch alot of tv lol
> *


he has to, he has little hitler for a wife, he can't go anywhere :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 4 2009, 01:05 PM~15560587
> *1. That what I love about high school girls. I get older...they stay the same age..  dazed and confused
> 
> 2. I only came here to do two things. Thats kick some ass and drink some beer. Looks like were almost out of beer. dazed and confused
> ...



looks like we have a 
























cheater :0 
:biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

I use my resources.... :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 4 2009, 02:30 PM~15560797
> *That same shit happened to me Twice ! 1 Time in houston the other in the mojave desert! :0
> *



Dammit! Not in the Mojave Desert!! :0


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 4 2009, 01:52 PM~15560460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH DATS NICE!!!

I hit up Jagster to get a quote on some for me....NO REPLY!

So I'm gonna go get mine done at the OG place....Gold Creations off S. Lamar.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 4 2009, 01:27 PM~15560202
> *Hey family I would like to know if anyone knows anyone with a nice lookin impala or a bomb.
> *



YO RICK!! 

You still going to Mi Casa Friday? And not "my house"...talking about that new bar on 6th.


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 4 2009, 06:29 PM~15562822
> *OH DATS NICE!!!
> 
> I hit up Jagster to get a quote on some for me....NO REPLY!
> ...


what up AD? :wave: :wave:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Nov 4 2009, 06:31 PM~15562843
> *what up AD? :wave:  :wave:
> *




WHAT UP BIG T!!!!!

AQUI NO MAS!!!

I'm working late today. :uh:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 4 2009, 06:32 PM~15562849
> *WHAT UP BIG T!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Just up here in the North. :|




When do u get off? :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Nov 4 2009, 06:33 PM~15562862
> *Just up here in the North. :|
> When do u get off? :biggrin:
> *


HEY!! Datz personal!!!! :biggrin: 


i GET OFF at 7pm.


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 4 2009, 06:38 PM~15562898
> *HEY!! Datz personal!!!!    :biggrin:
> i GET OFF at 7pm.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 4 2009, 05:30 PM~15562839
> *YO RICK!!
> 
> You still going to Mi Casa Friday? And not "my house"...talking about that new bar on 6th.
> ...



yes sir. i want to go on friday.. u down?


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 4 2009, 06:51 PM~15563052
> *yes sir. i want to go on friday.. u down?
> *



Yezzir!  

You taking your gun? (camera)


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

whud up vato locos? :wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 4 2009, 01:05 PM~15560587
> *1. That what I love about high school girls. I get older...they stay the same age..  dazed and confused
> 
> 2. I only came here to do two things. Thats kick some ass and drink some beer. Looks like were almost out of beer. dazed and confused
> ...



Thanks For Playing The Game.....

Who will win next time.... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 4 2009, 06:24 PM~15563342
> *
> Thanks For Playing The Game.....
> 
> ...


 next time make it easyier :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 4 2009, 05:53 PM~15563061
> *Yezzir!
> 
> You taking your gun? (camera)
> *


i will


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 4 2009, 06:28 PM~15563380
> *next time make it easyier :biggrin:
> *


i did.... :0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

so how r u doing alex?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 4 2009, 06:34 PM~15563432
> *i did.... :0
> *


it was rigged... :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

x2


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 4 2009, 06:40 PM~15563482
> *it was rigged...  :angry:
> *


don’t be hating you were in one


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 4 2009, 06:44 PM~15563514
> *don’t be hating you were in one
> *


k :biggrin: 

see if u know this one..

"you got a date or something let da homeboy get down fuck theses other punks i come in here day or night iam takin over this barrio" 


:biggrin: 

or 

"Italians?? aint no fuckin Italians in East LA" 


first one to get theses right is a certified G


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

blood in blood out 

American Me

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

how bout this one

I ain't from Africa. I'm from Crenshaw Mafia! Like it or not, you from Africa. I ain't from Africa. You from Africa. You African booty scratcher!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 4 2009, 07:08 PM~15563760
> *how bout this one
> 
> I ain't from Africa. I'm from Crenshaw Mafia! Like it or not, you from Africa. I ain't from Africa. You from Africa. You African booty scratcher!
> *


boyz in da hood


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 4 2009, 06:37 PM~15563458
> *so how r u doing alex?
> *


i am good,waiting for the grand finale :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 4 2009, 07:14 PM~15563855
> *i am good,waiting for the grand finale  :biggrin:
> *


me 2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

here's one 

what's more fun ,having sex or boosting cars?
How about having sex while boosting cars


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 4 2009, 07:12 PM~15563826
> *boyz in da hood
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 4 2009, 07:19 PM~15563916
> *here's one
> 
> what's more fun ,having sex or boosting cars?
> ...


gone in 60 sec.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

got another

what is this some kind of fun house?
why having fun?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I dK


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

It looks to me like the best part of you ran down the crack of your mama's ass and ended up as a brown stain on the mattress.


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 4 2009, 06:21 PM~15563960
> *got another
> 
> what is this some kind of fun house?
> ...



Willy Wonka.. :cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 2 2009, 10:36 PM~15544778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Nov 4 2009, 08:19 PM~15564708
> *Willy Wonka.. :cheesy:
> *


hercules hercules.....u go boy


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 4 2009, 08:17 PM~15564690
> *It looks to me like the best part of you ran down the crack of your mama's ass and ended up as a brown stain on the mattress.
> *




FULL







MEDAL







JACKET


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 4 2009, 05:29 PM~15562822
> *OH DATS NICE!!!
> 
> I hit up Jagster to get a quote on some for me....NO REPLY!
> ...



hit up justdeez on here he can design and get it cut for you...tell him I sent you
if I see you this weekend I will show you my plaque..top notch Alex has seen it


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

big rob... i will be calling this junk yard in southside to see if they have them


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

lmk what you find out....


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 4 2009, 09:08 PM~15565273
> *lmk what you find out....
> *



will do


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 2 2009, 11:13 PM~15545299
> *whats up ppl angelitos cc just made it back to west texas congrate to all the winners that won hope every 1 got home safE
> 
> WANNA GIVE A BIG THANKS TO KOP CC LAMARK, BIG RICK, ANNA & ROB AND TRINI 4 FOR DIVING A BOUT 100 MILES TO COME AND HELP US OUT AND HELPING US GET THE CAR OFF AND ON TO THE TRAILER THESE R TRU HOMIES THERE NOT LIKE SOME PPL THAT SAY THERE GOING TO HELP US AND THEN WHEN WE C THEM AT THE CAR SHOW THEY TURN THE OTHER WAY THANKS TO ALL THE CC CLUBS IN DALLAS FOR TELLING USE WHERE TO GO TO FIX R TRAILER THANKS TO ALL THE PPL I CALLED TO GET SOME HELP WHEN WE NEEDED IT WHEN EVER YALL NEED SOMETHING WELL TRY TO HELP YALL OUT 100%
> ...


didnt know if every 1 from KOP saw this post i put on the dallas show topic so i thought ill post it on here agian 
once agian THANK YOU KOP


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 3 2009, 06:06 PM~15552869
> *the cost of being tour champ.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 4 2009, 09:20 PM~15565400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


when was this? I wanna see theKARATE KID fight! :biggrin: isn't he the number one contender or champ


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 4 2009, 09:24 PM~15565452
> *when was this? I wanna see theKARATE KID fight! :biggrin:  isn't he the number one contender or champ
> *


i took them pictures in round rock.. last friday night.. yes he is


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 4 2009, 09:26 PM~15565470
> *i took them pictures in round rock.. last friday night.. yes he is
> *


did he fight? and did he win the tournament?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 4 2009, 09:31 PM~15565519
> *did he fight? and did he win the tournament?
> *



yes he did. i am suposse to go to one of his fights.. he want me to take some pictures


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

some striping i did in the valley this past weekend.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 4 2009, 09:33 PM~15565540
> *yes he did. i am suposse to go to one of his fights.. he want me to take some pictures
> *


lmk when I will go watch :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 4 2009, 09:54 PM~15565750
> *some striping i did in the valley this past weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good big dogg


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

project car in the valley.


















































also did valve covers, trailing arms and alternator bracket but forgot to take pics.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Lincoln Towncar


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 4 2009, 07:08 PM~15563760
> *how bout this one
> 
> I ain't from Africa. I'm from Crenshaw Mafia! Like it or not, you from Africa. I ain't from Africa. You from Africa. You African booty scratcher!
> *


you african booty scratcher lol


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

k wha bout this one...


"ey which one of you is Kane"


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

car show in Lockhart Texas on Halloween


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

damn i must have thought of a hard one


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 4 2009, 11:09 PM~15566490
> *damn i must have thought of a hard one
> *


menace to society


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ok here's one


it ain't over till i say its over, well i said it was over but it ain't over


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

How bout..




Tastes so good, makes u wanna slap yo momma!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Nov 5 2009, 12:00 AM~15567000
> *How bout..
> Tastes so good, makes u wanna slap yo momma!!
> *


friday after next


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Nov 4 2009, 11:20 PM~15566600-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dammit i dunno that one


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

wha bout this one..

"what is it that you want Tony?"
"the world chico and everything in it"


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 5 2009, 12:39 AM~15567343
> *wha bout this one..
> 
> "what is it that you want Tony?"
> ...


scarface


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

heres one

Marijuana is not a drug. I used to suck dick for coke. Now that's an addiction. You ever suck some dick for marijuana?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 5 2009, 06:58 AM~15568403
> *heres one
> 
> Marijuana is not a drug. I used to suck dick for coke. Now that's an addiction. You ever suck some dick for marijuana?
> *



half baked


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

try this one

Brush your teeth in a rapid, vertical motion. That's up and down for all you rebels.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 4 2009, 10:10 PM~15565906
> *Lincoln Towncar
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 5 2009, 12:58 AM~15567509
> *scarface
> *


yepp


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

Rob is that hamburger hill ? Clint Eastwood.....


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

here's mine and it should be a easy one...


" Look what I got to fucking go around with, fucking diapers! I shit my pants everyday! I can't walk, I can't hump... you know? Go ahead and kill me, you COCKSUCKER "


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Carlito's Way. Guey Vigo Mortanson


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

good one pablo 


ok how bout this one

actor 1 " what are you some chavala or something " 

actor 2 " hey you wanna find out ese ? "


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Nov 5 2009, 12:00 AM~15567000
> *How bout..
> Tastes so good, makes u wanna slap yo momma!!
> *


thats you... after every time you left the snow cone stand :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 4 2009, 10:41 PM~15566266
> *car show in Lockhart Texas on Halloween
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 5 2009, 09:32 AM~15569157
> *good one pablo
> ok how bout this one
> 
> ...


american me but iam not sure


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

how bout this one

"i didnt know he was into american muscle"
"he was when he was rollin wit me"


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

no miggy its not american me...


the answer to yours is ........... fast and the furious Tokyo drift whatevers



> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 5 2009, 10:54 AM~15569394
> *how bout this one
> 
> "i didnt know he was into american muscle"
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 5 2009, 09:32 AM~15569157
> *good one pablo
> ok how bout this one
> 
> ...


Boulavard nights


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 4 2009, 11:24 PM~15566633
> *ok  here's one
> it ain't over till i say its over, well i said it was over but it ain't over
> *


anyone? :biggrin:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

"IM JUST GONNA HANG BY THE BAR AND PUT OUT THE VIBE!!"


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Nov 5 2009, 11:29 AM~15570452
> *"IM JUST GONNA HANG BY THE BAR AND PUT OUT THE VIBE!!"
> *


dumb and dumber


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Nov 5 2009, 11:29 AM~15570452
> *"IM JUST GONNA HANG BY THE CAR AND PUT OUT THE VIBE!!"
> *


Gary


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 5 2009, 10:57 AM~15570140
> *anyone? :biggrin:
> *


good will hunting???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 5 2009, 12:33 PM~15571056
> *good will hunting???
> *


 :no: :no:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

eight year olds Dude!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jtap20_@Nov 5 2009, 12:43 PM~15571151
> *eight year olds Dude!
> *


????


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

i have no one will get 
actor 1: Well, what have we here? 
actor 2: Oh, uh, nothin'. 
actor 1: Nothing? Nothing? NOTHING? Nothing, tra la la?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 5 2009, 12:45 PM~15571175
> *i have no one will get
> actor 1: Well, what have we here?
> actor 2: Oh, uh, nothin'.
> ...


I am still waiting for them to guessed on mine :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 5 2009, 12:45 PM~15571175
> *i have no one will get
> actor 1: Well, what have we here?
> actor 2: Oh, uh, nothin'.
> ...


tropic thunder??


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

waiting???


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

ITS ME............. :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 5 2009, 12:49 PM~15571206
> *tropic thunder??
> *


no didn't see that movie....you have to think like me to figure this one out...so i know no body will get it.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 5 2009, 01:45 PM~15571175
> *i have no one will get
> actor 1: Well, what have we here?
> actor 2: Oh, uh, nothin'.
> ...



Laberinth !!! :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 5 2009, 12:24 AM~15566633
> *ok  here's one
> it ain't over till i say its over, well i said it was over but it ain't over
> *


rocky ?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 5 2009, 01:32 PM~15571656
> *Laberinth !!!  :biggrin:
> *


cheater :angry:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 5 2009, 01:32 PM~15571656
> *Labyrinth !!!  :biggrin:
> *


fixed


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 5 2009, 01:32 PM~15571656
> *Laberinth !!!   :biggrin:
> *


:nono: :nono: sorry I quoted the wrong one,its not Rocky


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 5 2009, 01:55 PM~15571923
> *:nono:  :nono:  sorry I quoted the wrong one,its not Rocky
> *


 :twak:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 5 2009, 02:55 PM~15571923
> *:nono:  :nono:  sorry I quoted the wrong one,its not Rocky
> *


must be either a wresling thing or porn....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 5 2009, 02:00 PM~15571982
> *must be either a wresling thing or porn....
> *


no its neither. 
heres another quote, 


a hundred dollars!! you wrote a check for a hundred dollars, why don't you draw a pinky next time!!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 5 2009, 02:07 PM~15572046
> *no its neither.
> heres another quote,
> a hundred dollars!! you wrote a check for a hundred  dollars, why don't you draw a pinky next time!!
> *


rules of attraction


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 5 2009, 11:44 AM~15571166
> *????
> *


The Big Lebowski


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 5 2009, 02:12 PM~15572096
> *rules of attraction
> *


you already know I told you when you came over earlier


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

this one:

Statistically they say you're more likely to get killed on the way to the airport. You know, like on a head on crash or flying off a cliff or getting trapped under a gas truck That's the worst I have this cousin, well y'know, I had this cousin...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

What's her last name? I'll look it up.

You know, I don't really recall. Starts with an S! Let's see. Swim? Swammi? Slippy? Slappy? Swenson? Swanson?

Maybe it's on the briefcase.

Oh, yeah! It's right here. Samsonite! I was way off! I knew it started with an S, though.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Tic-Tac, sir?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks. Hey, I guess they're right. Senior citizens, although slow and dangerous behind the wheel, can still serve a purpose. I'll be right back. Don't you go dying on me!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

I thought the Rocky Mountains would be a little rockier than this.

Yeah, that John Denver is full of shit, man. 

okay im done... i love that movie lol :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

WHATS UP CUT N


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

"It's not the size of the hammer...it's the nail you're throwin' it at. You wouldn't laugh at a guy in a wheel chair would ya?"


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 5 2009, 04:36 PM~15573609
> *I thought the Rocky Mountains would be a little rockier than this.
> 
> Yeah, that John Denver is full of shit, man.
> ...


your a dork ......and gay


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 5 2009, 03:36 PM~15573609
> *I thought the Rocky Mountains would be a little rockier than this.
> 
> Yeah, that John Denver is full of shit, man.
> ...


"Flo, what's the Soup De Jour?"
"That's the soup of the day."
"Mmm...sounds delicious"


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Nov 5 2009, 05:41 PM~15573674
> *WHATS UP CUT N
> *


What's up peeps!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 5 2009, 04:36 PM~15573609
> *I thought the Rocky Mountains would be a little rockier than this.
> 
> Yeah, that John Denver is full of shit, man.
> ...


damn dude 1 at a time lol plzzz


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Wait a second, wait a second, a man has a right to change his name to whatever he wants to change it to, and if a man wants to be called Muhmmad Ali, Gotdamn this is a free country, you should respect his wishes and call the man Muhmmad Ali. His mamma named him Clay, I'ma call him Clay! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 5 2009, 05:38 PM~15574262
> *Wait a second, wait a second, a man has a right to change his name to whatever he wants to change it to, and if a man wants to be called Muhmmad Ali, Gotdamn this is a free country, you should respect his wishes and call the man Muhmmad Ali.  His mamma named him Clay, I'ma call him Clay! :biggrin:
> *


ali


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

flaco can you call me when u get a chance,,


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 5 2009, 07:59 PM~15575201
> *ali
> *


nope!


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 5 2009, 05:38 PM~15574262
> *Wait a second, wait a second, a man has a right to change his name to whatever he wants to change it to, and if a man wants to be called Muhmmad Ali, Gotdamn this is a free country, you should respect his wishes and call the man Muhmmad Ali.  His mamma named him Clay, I'ma call him Clay! :biggrin:
> *


coming to america


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

some of the hop action from last Sunday in Dallas


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 5 2009, 07:16 PM~15576038
> *some of the hop action from last Sunday in Dallas
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 5 2009, 08:46 PM~15575718
> *coming to america
> *


yep! :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 5 2009, 09:16 PM~15576038
> *some of the hop action from last Sunday in Dallas
> 
> 
> ...


look who's in the hope pit! :biggrin: KOP's very own


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 5 2009, 09:27 PM~15576992
> *look who's in the hope pit!  :biggrin:  KOP's very own
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 5 2009, 09:27 PM~15576992
> *look who's in the hope pit!  :biggrin:  KOP's very own
> *


sooooo your the judge that they said couldn't see for shit :biggrin: .......jk


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 5 2009, 10:57 PM~15577395
> *sooooo your the judge that they said couldn't see for shit :biggrin: .......jk
> *


Y yes I am! :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

how bout



READY BREAK


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Nov 5 2009, 10:09 PM~15576722
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SICK!!!!!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Man you guys and gal got me ROLLIN!!! 

Eh yo Rick!! Text me mayne! I'm at work.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

anyone know this one...


"password is cleanliness is next to goddlyness" 
"grab your bubblegum"


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 6 2009, 08:31 AM~15580880
> *anyone know this one...
> "password is cleanliness is next to goddlyness"
> "grab your bubblegum"
> *


ATL


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jtap20_@Nov 6 2009, 09:49 AM~15581039
> *ATL
> *


nope close but nope.. thats why i added that part "grab your bubblegum"


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 6 2009, 09:31 AM~15580880
> *anyone know this one...
> "password is cleanliness is next to goddlyness"
> "grab your bubblegum"
> *


 1000miles to graceland


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Nov 4 2009, 11:24 PM~15566633-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lone star state of mind...... my cars in it :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 6 2009, 10:31 AM~15580880
> *anyone know this one...
> "password is cleanliness is next to goddlyness"
> "grab your bubblegum"
> *


ey is that jackie brown


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

damn look at what i started.... :biggrin: 
everyone wants to be like me :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 6 2009, 10:41 AM~15581596
> *1000miles to graceland
> *


yezzirrrrrrrr ... 

you just won yourself some model shots by Rob .. we'll be contacting you soon 




you're on a roll .. lets see who wins the next one


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

wha bout this one.. lol


"iam da backwards man da backwards man i can walk backwards as fast as you can"


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 6 2009, 06:53 PM~15586138
> *wha bout this one.. lol
> "iam da backwards man da backwards man i can walk backwards as fast as you can"
> *


 :uh: not a clue


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 6 2009, 05:53 PM~15586138
> *wha bout this one.. lol
> "iam da backwards man da backwards man i can walk backwards as fast as you can"
> *


U GOT FINGERED I MEAN FREDDY GOT FINGERED


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 6 2009, 08:46 PM~15587257
> *U GOT FINGERED I MEAN FREDDY GOT FINGERED
> *


yep well not me but Freddy Got Fingered.. lol 

iam suprise Alex didnt know that one.. 


i keep goin thru my dvd collection to think of quotes lemme see wha i can find next


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 6 2009, 07:56 AM~15580603
> *SICK!!!!!
> *


*32S* :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up peoples about to go downtown.. i hope it is a good night..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

try dis one..,,

its a funny thing about that white spec on top of chicken shit., it to is chicken shit too. 
end scene :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 6 2009, 07:59 PM~15587366
> *try dis one..,,
> 
> its a funny thing about that white spec on top of chicken shit., it to is chicken shit too.
> ...


pure country


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

HOW U DOIN!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 7 2009, 01:06 PM~15591797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good and you?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

who knows this movie...


"you aint got what it takes to be the king of Cali i can see that in your eyes"


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 7 2009, 05:28 PM~15592938
> *who knows this movie...
> "you aint got what it takes to be the king of Cali i can see that in your eyes"
> *


Biker Boys


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

i see chonies :wow: well at least i hope thats what it is... ..not no string


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 7 2009, 05:48 PM~15593655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up kop yall ready 4 houston where r yall staying at


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 7 2009, 11:26 PM~15595314
> *whats up kop yall ready 4 houston where r yall staying at
> *


don't know yet, we are gonna see if there are any rooms left at that hotel everyone is staying at :biggrin: if not then the holiday inn .


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 7 2009, 10:36 PM~15595397
> *don't know yet, we are gonna see if there are any rooms  left at that hotel  everyone is staying at  :biggrin:  if not then the holiday inn .
> *


try to lock it n brother thats the way we can get r drink on 1st rounds on me (limit 15 ppl)


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 7 2009, 11:38 PM~15595413
> *try to lock it n brother thats the way we can get r drink on 1st rounds on me (limit 15 ppl)
> *


  that's seven for me and eight for you :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 7 2009, 10:47 PM~15595464
> *  that's  seven for me and eight for you  :biggrin:
> *


lmao


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's+Nov 7 2009, 04:38 PM~15592988-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey Alex i reserved my room yesterday at the Crown Plaza for me and Lando and the lady told me they still had plenty of rooms left but she didnt give me a number.. she just said they had certain rooms for the $79 price .. hopefully u get it there so we can all party


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254, betoooo!
Betooo


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> yep
> damnnnnnnnn
> 
> X2................. :wow:
> ...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*Rollerz Only Toys 4 Tots Car Show -Sunday Dec. 13th Austin, TX* -CLICK


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 8 2009, 09:01 AM~15597097
> *Rollerz Only Toys 4 Tots Car Show -Sunday Dec. 13th    Austin, TX -CLICK
> *



man, that's too far :biggrin: 



I don't know,I might be sick :biggrin: BUT scene the other Rollerz repasented I will do the same :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 8 2009, 10:30 AM~15597458
> *
> *



Trampia has canceled the video shoot for today, due to the weather


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 8 2009, 08:08 AM~15596896
> *
> *


why did you take them off for...afraid you were gonna get banned...again! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 8 2009, 10:37 AM~15597495
> *why did you take them off for...afraid you were gonna get banned...again! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



yes i zoomed in on the picture and you could see everything


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 8 2009, 07:35 AM~15596830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this reminds me of that song... sing like ashante 
body like beyancye
face like andre ....lol


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 8 2009, 10:50 AM~15597571
> *this reminds me of that song... sing like ashante
> body like beyancye
> face like andre  ....lol
> *



hahahaha your wrong.... that is why u turn off the lights


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Nice pictures Big Rick... :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Nov 8 2009, 10:54 AM~15597596
> *Nice pictures Big Rick... :biggrin:
> *



thanks big dog.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Bobby's old Lowrider bike I did.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 8 2009, 10:50 AM~15597571
> *this reminds me of that song... sing like ashante
> body like beyancye
> face like andre  ....lol
> *


at the 1:30 mark


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 8 2009, 11:00 AM~15597625
> *at the 1:30 mark
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahahaha


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

just turn off the lights


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

WHATS UP K.O.PJUST SENDING MIS SALUDOS!!!!! :angel:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254, *73monte*

whats good brother? ready for the show?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 12:11 PM~15598005
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: miggy254, 73monte
> 
> ...


yeah buddy, hopefully i can retain my title as full custom champion :biggrin: 
how about you, you ready


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

how you feeling Knightsgirl, better i hope :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 8 2009, 12:26 PM~15598090
> *yeah buddy, hopefully i can retain my title as full custom champion  :biggrin:
> how about you, you ready
> *


bout as ready as ill ever be.. really cant do much more to the car till next year/income tax lol 

but i worked on the car a lil bit yesterday.. oil change and rotated my tires. i need to get my alignment fixed cuz it keeps eating up my front passenger tire... been thru 2 tires in bout 4 months. yall stayin at the crowne plaza? or whatever that place is called


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 12:34 PM~15598129
> *bout as ready as ill ever be.. really cant do much more to the car till next year/income tax lol
> 
> but i worked on the car a lil bit yesterday.. oil change and rotated my tires. i need to get my alignment fixed cuz it keeps eating up my front passenger tire... been thru 2 tires in bout 4 months. yall stayin at the crowne plaza? or whatever that place is called
> *


yeah i know about waiting till next year crap, we don't know where were staying yet,hopefully there we wont reserve our rooms till tomorrow.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 8 2009, 12:31 PM~15598107
> *how you feeling Knightsgirl, better i hope  :biggrin:
> *


no i went to the hospital after we left ur house.....i have the piggy flu....they gave me some good stuff, but can't work for 3 days.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

u know that trampia video shoot? i didnt even know it was today.. i thought it was gonna be on the Friday before Magnificos.. i would have liked to hit that up


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 8 2009, 12:39 PM~15598162
> *yeah i know about waiting till next year crap, we don't know where were staying yet,hopefully there  we wont reserve our rooms till tomorrow.
> *


i called yesterday and got mine and she said they still had plenty left. Felix from Rollerz helped me out yesterday cuz the lady i talked to was bullshittin lol but its resevered now and Mrchavez is going wit me.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19+Nov 8 2009, 12:40 PM~15598173-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah he called me dis morning and told me, but I will let you know about the rescheldling if any


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 12:45 PM~15598214
> *i called yesterday and got mine and she said they still had plenty left. Felix from Rollerz helped me out yesterday cuz the lady i talked to was bullshittin lol but its resevered now and Mrchavez is going wit me.
> *


bullshitting about what,that way when we call well know what to do


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Hope ur get better anna....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i figured id get my own room since i was left hanging at the desk last weekend in Dallas. i had told Puppet i was broke so i was gonna go Sunday morning and he was like nah ride wit us Saturday night and i got you so i was like ight then.. got there and they forgot all bout me and ran off to their room. if Tito and Mrchavez werent there wit me, i guess i was fucked .. then Puppet was so mad he didnt place, he left Orlando"the one wit the brown lincoln n patterns" behind and told him find his own ride home so he had to catch a ride home wit Oki in the magnum and they were suppose to all follow each other but puppet left them behind



Anywayz, when i talked to the lady yesterday she asked me how many would be staying i told her 2 "me and Lando" but if a couple of guys need to, iam sure we can get 4 in there and they wont know.. incase Rick or Lamark wanna share.. its cool we all family in dis bitch  Jon is suppose to list the move in times tonight but iam thinkin iam still gonna leave here early maybe like round 7 and get to Houston n relax for a bit before we gotta go set up


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 12:54 PM~15598269
> *i figured id get my own room since i was left hanging at the desk last weekend in Dallas. i had told Puppet i was broke so i was gonna go Sunday morning and he was like nah ride wit us Saturday night and i got you so i was like ight then.. got there and they forgot all bout me and ran off to their room. if Tito and Mrchavez werent there wit me, i guess i was fucked .. then Puppet was so mad he didnt place, he left Orlando"the one wit the brown lincoln n patterns" behind and told him find his own ride home so he had to catch a ride home wit Oki in the magnum and they were suppose to all follow each other but puppet left them behind
> 
> Anywayz, when i talked to the lady yesterday she asked me how many would be staying i told her 2 "me and Lando" but if a couple of guys need to, iam sure we can get 4 in there and they wont know.. incase Rick or Lamark wanna share.. its cool we all family in dis bitch   Jon is suppose to list the move in times tonight but iam thinkin iam still gonna leave here early maybe like round 7 and get to Houston n relax for a bit before we gotta go set up
> *


that wasn't cool ,man you never never leave someone behind because you did not place, that's bs right there. we've had people leave early due to kids going to school or something but never mad . but we make sure everyone get home safe


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 12:54 PM~15598269
> *i figured id get my own room since i was left hanging at the desk last weekend in Dallas. i had told Puppet i was broke so i was gonna go Sunday morning and he was like nah ride wit us Saturday night and i got you so i was like ight then.. got there and they forgot all bout me and ran off to their room. if Tito and Mrchavez werent there wit me, i guess i was fucked .. then Puppet was so mad he didnt place, he left Orlando"the one wit the brown lincoln n patterns" behind and told him find his own ride home so he had to catch a ride home wit Oki in the magnum and they were suppose to all follow each other but puppet left them behind
> 
> Anywayz, when i talked to the lady yesterday she asked me how many would be staying i told her 2 "me and Lando" but if a couple of guys need to, iam sure we can get 4 in there and they wont know.. incase Rick or Lamark wanna share.. its cool we all family in dis bitch   Jon is suppose to list the move in times tonight but iam thinkin iam still gonna leave here early maybe like round 7 and get to Houston n relax for a bit before we gotta go set up
> *


Damn


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 8 2009, 01:02 PM~15598318
> *that wasn't cool ,man you never never leave someone behind because you did not place, that's bs right there. we've  had people leave early due to kids going to school or something but never mad . but we make sure everyone get home safe
> *


hell yea.. then another thing.. my front pass tire was showin a lil wires on the outside of the tire not too bad but i was still paranoid bout it cuz of that long drive we had home so i wanted to rotate it to the back cuz my back tires were brand new and they didnt wanna help wit me that either. the guys from Suenos Vajos/Waco helped me wit that and it only took like 5-10 mins. Oki even told him u cant always expect to win and he looked like he wanted to cry .. then he gonna ask if they have any throphies left to get him one :uh:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 8 2009, 12:40 PM~15598173
> *no i went to the hospital after we left ur house.....i have the piggy flu....they gave me some good stuff, but can't work for 3 days.
> *













:biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 8 2009, 12:02 PM~15598318
> *that wasn't cool ,man you never never leave someone behind because you did not place, that's bs right there. we've  had people leave early due to kids going to school or something but never mad . but we make sure everyone get home safe
> *


x79331
doesnt matter if its a club member or not everyone needs to get home safe


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 8 2009, 01:46 PM~15598605
> *x79331
> doesnt matter if its a club member or not everyone needs to get home safe
> *


bet u liked that TX game yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 01:11 PM~15598363
> *hell yea.. then another thing.. my front pass tire was showin a lil wires on the outside of the tire not too bad but i was still paranoid bout it cuz of that long drive we had home so i wanted to rotate it to the back cuz my back tires were brand new and they didnt wanna  help wit me that either. the guys from Suenos Vajos/Waco helped me wit that and it only took like 5-10 mins. Oki even told him u cant always expect to win and he looked like he wanted to cry .. then he gonna ask if they have any throphies left to get him one  :uh:
> *


bro if you ever need help don't be afraid to call , we will come out and help you need to program our numbers in your phone. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 02:07 PM~15598737
> *bet u liked that TX game yesterday  :biggrin:
> *


we didn't watch it,we were roller skating :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Nov 8 2009, 02:10 PM~15598759-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man 35-3 .. wasnt much of a game i was like dayummmm .. i wonder if the cowboys play today i havent really kept up wit them this year iam more into college football


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 8 2009, 01:44 PM~15598592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats messed up...lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 02:26 PM~15598852
> *i got urs and Robs but i think thats it.. i was bout to go ask Rob or Lamark for a jack cuz mine wouldnt go up but some of the guys that were parked infront of me were chillin under their tent and i asked them and 1 of them had one.
> man 35-3 .. wasnt much of a game i was like dayummmm .. i wonder if the cowboys play today i havent really kept up wit them this year iam more into college football
> *



I always have a jack at the shows, just ask.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

so rocky gots the first round, miggy you got the second one right? :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 8 2009, 02:33 PM~15598888
> *so rocky gots the first round, miggy you got the second one right? :biggrin:
> *


miggy254 is offline
















lol hell yea and iam gonna have some budlight and coronas up in da room .. its the last show of the year and my 1st time at Magnificos so i wanna party big


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 8 2009, 12:40 PM~15598173
> *no i went to the hospital after we left ur house.....i have the piggy flu....they gave me some good stuff, but can't work for 3 days.
> *


I hope you get to feeling better...Take care mija


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Nov 8 2009, 04:12 PM~15599496
> *I hope you get to feeling better...Take care mija
> *


danggg where and how you've been? long time no write. :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Nov 8 2009, 12:46 PM~15598227-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks guys for your support...no rob didn't kick me out i gotta wear a mask :uh: but it has stars so it's all good


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 8 2009, 05:07 PM~15599808
> *thanks guys for your support...no rob didn't kick me out i gotta wear a mask :uh: but it has stars so it's all good
> *


ah hhh how cute


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 8 2009, 10:07 AM~15597340
> *man, that's too far  :biggrin:
> I don't know,I might be sick  :biggrin:  BUT  scene the other Rollerz repasented  I will do the same  :biggrin:
> *


  i really was sick :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 8 2009, 09:01 AM~15597097
> *Rollerz Only Toys 4 Tots Car Show -Sunday Dec. 13th    Austin, TX -CLICK
> *


TTT


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

wats up everybody...anybody seen any old skool blazers 4 sale? 2wd .....trying to find one...prefer it with out a motor or tranny thanks..


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

what up


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 8 2009, 07:25 PM~15600898
> *what up
> *


how are you doing [with anna and all]


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 8 2009, 07:36 PM~15601006
> *how are you doing [with anna and all]
> *


anna is alright stuck in four walls and working on her next video and I'm good got a lil wet when I was working outside but called it a day,,,waiting till 8pm to watch fluffy on comedy central :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 8 2009, 07:44 PM~15601091
> *anna is alright stuck in four walls and working on her next video and I'm good got a lil wet when I was working outside but called it a day,,,waiting till 8pm to watch fluffy on comedy central :biggrin:
> *


dammit I forgotten, were at my moms, oh well I guess i'll have to see a rerun :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 8 2009, 01:44 PM~15598592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

anybody here have any lowrider bike parts


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sancho12000_@Nov 8 2009, 09:10 PM~15601924
> *anybody here have any lowrider bike parts
> *


what are you needing?


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 8 2009, 09:32 PM~15602124
> *what are you needing?
> *


all i have is a molded 20" shwinn frame


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 8 2009, 07:44 PM~15601091
> *anna is alright stuck in four walls and working on her next video and I'm good got a lil wet when I was working outside but called it a day,,,waiting till 8pm to watch fluffy on comedy central :biggrin:
> *


dude i ma get a shirt by him, that's a bad ass shirt :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up atx just got these n what yall think


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sancho12000_@Nov 8 2009, 09:38 PM~15602206
> *all i have is a molded 20" shwinn frame
> *


I 'Ll have my son look tomorrow, and pm you if they have any


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

just left the pink monkey 





















jk :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 8 2009, 10:15 PM~15602630
> *whats up atx just got these n what yall think
> 
> 
> ...


nice, they look good


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 8 2009, 10:15 PM~15602637
> *I 'Ll have my son look tomorrow, and pm you if they have any
> *


thanks man


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 8 2009, 10:15 PM~15602630
> *whats up atx just got these n what yall think
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad ass :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Cowboys 20 Eagles 16 


yea buddy


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 10:54 PM~15603080
> *Cowboys 20 Eagles 16
> yea buddy
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: miggy254, Cut N 3's, bbaker78634

whats good fellaz?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WHATS UP Cut N 3's


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 9 2009, 12:33 AM~15603599
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: miggy254, Cut N 3's, bbaker78634
> 
> ...


What's up everyone!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

what movie is this..

MESSAGEEEE


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 01:54 PM~15598269
> *i figured id get my own room since i was left hanging at the desk last weekend in Dallas. i had told Puppet i was broke so i was gonna go Sunday morning and he was like nah ride wit us Saturday night and i got you so i was like ight then.. got there and they forgot all bout me and ran off to their room. if Tito and Mrchavez werent there wit me, i guess i was fucked .. then Puppet was so mad he didnt place, he left Orlando"the one wit the brown lincoln n patterns" behind and told him find his own ride home so he had to catch a ride home wit Oki in the magnum and they were suppose to all follow each other but puppet left them behind
> 
> Anywayz, when i talked to the lady yesterday she asked me how many would be staying i told her 2 "me and Lando" but if a couple of guys need to, iam sure we can get 4 in there and they wont know.. incase Rick or Lamark wanna share.. its cool we all family in dis bitch   Jon is suppose to list the move in times tonight but iam thinkin iam still gonna leave here early maybe like round 7 and get to Houston n relax for a bit before we gotta go set up
> *


If he got mad about not placing in Dallas, wait til he get to Houston where might be 10 + cars in his class alone r more. This is a bigger stage then Dallas. U'll see! This is the closes he get to competing on a near LRM level.


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 8 2009, 12:40 PM~15598173
> *no i went to the hospital after we left ur house.....i have the piggy flu....they gave me some good stuff, but can't work for 3 days.
> *


i hope u get to feeking better


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 9 2009, 12:05 AM~15603983
> *what movie is this..
> 
> MESSAGEEEE
> *


don't be a menace while drinking your juice in the hood


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2009, 11:05 PM~15603983
> *what movie is this..
> 
> MESSAGEEEE
> *


DONT B A MENACE


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

whats up every1 hope yall had a good weekend...

GWS Anna 

Nice plaque Angelitos

Wish I could go to Htown for the Magnifico show but we're baptizing Lil Estella that weekend...


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 7 2009, 07:48 PM~15593655
> *
> 
> 
> ...




BAD ASS BROTHA!!!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 8 2009, 11:34 AM~15597483
> *
> 
> 
> ...







:worship: :worship: :worship: Bad ass depth of field!!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:0 








[/quote]


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

the rooms are reserved., at the crown plaza. all we need is our move in time :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 7 2009, 07:48 PM~15593655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


invite a brother when you take some of these pics...
:biggrin:

p.s. 
shwing


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 9 2009, 12:53 PM~15608062
> *invite a brother when you take some of these pics...
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


good luck with that one, he don't call no one ol cock blocking mother fucker :biggrin:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 9 2009, 02:08 PM~15608238
> *good luck with that one, he don't call no one  ol cock blocking mother fucker :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Nov 9 2009, 01:14 PM~15608317
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what's up playa , what r u doing, I know you ain't working


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

still alive


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 9 2009, 02:19 PM~15608368
> *:biggrin:
> what's up playa , what r u doing, I know you ain't working
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: Working hard!! :biggrin:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

How you feeling Anna? :uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Nov 9 2009, 03:41 PM~15609872
> *How you feeling Anna? :uh:
> *


weak, hot cold flashes...but still kicking
 
thanks for asking


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Nov 9 2009, 03:40 PM~15609864
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: hardly working !!:biggrin:
> *


fixed :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19+Nov 9 2009, 03:31 PM~15609784-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good to hear


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Nov 9 2009, 03:40 PM~15609864
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Working hard!! :biggrin:
> *


LIAR!!! ...hes watching Transformers :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

im movin to japan after this :cheesy: 





for rick.... Skinny 8s :cheesy:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:cheesy: above post=fail  one second

youtube is donw aka its not hosting.
check back later :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 9 2009, 04:00 PM~15610077
> *LIAR!!! ...hes watching Transformers  :biggrin:
> *


or pornos in the car :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 9 2009, 04:07 PM~15610150
> *im movin to japan after this :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


dont know about the donks  but there was cool trucks


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 9 2009, 05:07 PM~15610150
> *im movin to japan after this :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



MAN!!! These people got MAD MONEY! The trucks in there are SICK!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 9 2009, 05:07 PM~15610863
> *MAN!!! These people got MAD MONEY! The trucks in there are SICK!
> *


 I wonder if they import them like the lolos


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 9 2009, 06:11 PM~15610912
> *I wonder if they import them like the lolos
> *


Prolly all except the Nissan trucks. LOL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 9 2009, 05:12 PM~15610924
> *Prolly all except the Nissan trucks. LOL
> *


 those are home grown :biggrin:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 9 2009, 05:24 PM~15610329
> *or pornos in the car  :biggrin:
> *



Maybe? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Nov 9 2009, 05:53 PM~15611481
> *Maybe? :biggrin:
> *


yeah you are....cochino :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Nov 9 2009, 12:24 PM~15607634-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 9 2009, 12:53 PM~15608062
> *invite a brother when you take some of these pics...
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...



those pictures were done at trampias video shoot... this past saturday


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 9 2009, 06:29 PM~15611935
> *already .. when you figure out what time yall leaving let me know and maybe me and Lando can meet yall on 290 in Brenham or somewhere around there
> lmao
> *


that would be cool bro, BUT we are going down 71 to 10 because the reliant is more south, so we won't be goin' down 290


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 9 2009, 06:43 PM~15612088
> *those pictures were done at trampias video shoot... this past saturday
> *


i thought it was canceled


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 9 2009, 06:54 PM~15612218
> *i thought it was canceled
> *



sunday was canceled..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 9 2009, 06:51 PM~15612177
> *that would be cool  bro, BUT we are going down 71 to  10 because the reliant is  more south, so we won't be goin' down 290
> *


 :banghead: lol i already know iam gonna get lost .. hopefully Lando is good wit directions cuz i already mapquested it..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

oh ok i get wha ur sayin.. yall gonna go through Bastrop and Sealy n La Grange i think.. 
but keep me updated on wha time yall gonna leave ATX


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 9 2009, 07:07 PM~15612381
> *oh ok i get wha ur sayin.. yall gonna go through Bastrop and Sealy n La Grange i think..
> but keep me updated on wha time yall gonna leave ATX
> *


yeah, that's the route, bastroop, la grange , we will stop in columbus for a break , stretch and restroom break and then continued down the rOAD till we get to 610 and we are there :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

this is for my friend RUB A DUB 

Hey Everyone we are having a bennefit for my mom this Saturday 11-14-09 starting @ about 11am lunch time @ 3501 Gonzales St .PLEASE come out and support in this time of need for Her.. We are having 6$ lunch plates with CHICKEN, SAUSAGE, RICE AND BEANS...YUMMM. AND YES MY DAD IS COOKING THE MEAT,We know how ya'll LOVE HIS cooking!!! SO COME AND SUPPORT US, IF ANY ?'s please feel free to call if you don't know number hit me up on myspace.. Thank ya'll Hope to see everyone there 

SO IF YALL AREN't doing anything please come out and help, these are good people.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 9 2009, 08:15 PM~15613227
> *this is for my friend RUB A DUB
> 
> Hey Everyone we are having a bennefit for my mom this Saturday 11-14-09 starting @ about 11am lunch time @ 3501 Gonzales St .PLEASE come out and support in this time of need for Her.. We are having 6$ lunch plates with CHICKEN, SAUSAGE, RICE AND BEANS...YUMMM. AND YES MY DAD IS COOKING THE MEAT,We know how ya'll LOVE HIS cooking!!! SO COME AND SUPPORT US, IF ANY ?'s please feel free to call if you don't know number hit me up on myspace.. Thank ya'll Hope to see everyone there
> ...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

last year


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 9 2009, 08:18 PM~15612510
> *yeah, that's the route, bastroop, la grange , we will stop in columbus for a break , stretch  and restroom break  and then continued down the rOAD  till we get to 610 and we are there  :biggrin:
> *



they fixed the road on 290 it is alot faster to get there. it is shorter than 71


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Nov 9 2009, 09:25 PM~15614061
> *they fixed the road on 290 it is alot faster to get there. it is shorter than 71
> *


its closer for us to get on 71 than it is to GET on 290 , but thanks for the road upda


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 9 2009, 08:57 PM~15613709
> *last year
> 
> 
> ...


here's mine :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 9 2009, 09:57 PM~15613709
> *last year
> 
> 
> ...


I liked the one in the background better... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 9 2009, 09:45 PM~15614384
> *I liked the one in the background better... :biggrin:
> *


masss puto!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 9 2009, 10:07 PM~15614778
> *masss puto!!!! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 9 2009, 07:29 PM~15611935
> *already .. when you figure out what time yall leaving let me know and maybe me and Lando can meet yall on 290 in Brenham or somewhere around there
> lmao
> *


Yea like Alex said we'll be headin down 71 to I10 to 610 loop. If u follow us u won't get lost. But I us to live in Brenham also so I can get u there ether way. I'm KOP's Houston map quest! :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 9 2009, 09:41 PM~15615266
> *Yea like Alex said we'll be headin down 71 to I10 to 610 loop. If u follow us u won't get lost. But I us to live in Brenham also so I can get u there ether way. I'm KOP's Houston map quest! :biggrin:
> *


thats y u got us lost 1 year lol


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Nov 9 2009, 10:25 PM~15614061
> *they fixed the road on 290 it is alot faster to get there. it is shorter than 71
> *


I've always say the samething being from Houston, 290 was always the route I would take cause it's an hour an half from Austin to Brenham and an hour an a half fro
Brenham to Houston! But all the members of KOP that's goin to Houston lives less then 5 min  away from 71!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 9 2009, 11:50 PM~15615403
> *thats y u got us lost 1 year lol
> *


Hey that was Terry! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

we need to go back to s.a. to conquer the


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: MiKLO, Cut N 3's, 73monte, Sr.Castro


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

Total Travel Estimates: 8 hours 23 minutes / 495.72 miles 

this is the way we r going any 1 wanna follow


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 9 2009, 11:54 PM~15615488
> *we need to go back to s.a. to conquer the
> 
> 
> ...


IM down!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 9 2009, 10:01 PM~15615523
> *IM down!
> *


X2


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

ya'll gonna need some ex-lax after that


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

just mapquest it this is r rout any 1 wanna follow


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's+Nov 9 2009, 11:01 PM~15615523-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I 'LL bring the donut eating champion :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 9 2009, 09:54 PM~15615488
> *we need to go back to s.a. to conquer the
> 
> 
> ...


me,alex & pablo could not finish this [email protected]#h


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 9 2009, 10:54 PM~15615488
> *we need to go back to s.a. to conquer the
> 
> 
> ...



I remember the first time i took you to eat them nachos. I was like, I got this. Best 25 bucks with 2 ritas included.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 9 2009, 10:51 PM~15615429
> *I've always say the samething being from Houston, 290 was always the route I would take cause it's an hour an half from Austin to Brenham and an hour an a half fro
> Brenham to Houston! But all the members of KOP that's goin to Houston lives less then 5 min   away from 71!
> *


pm me your number incase i do get lost.. do yall know if we gonna have to pay any toll fees to get there?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Nov 9 2009, 09:25 PM~15614061
> *they fixed the road on 290 it is alot faster to get there. it is shorter than 71
> *


lemme know what time u plan on heading that way


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

wat up bitches....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

dammit yall just made me hungry :biggrin: that looks good


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 9 2009, 09:54 PM~15615488
> *we need to go back to s.a. to conquer the
> 
> 
> ...


i tried to make my own and it just dont tast the same


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 9 2009, 11:19 PM~15615778
> *wat up bitches....
> *


damn, your posest with the spirit of terry


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 9 2009, 11:23 PM~15615846
> *damn, your posest with the spirit of terry
> *

















wtf...thats the worst thing you have ever said to me....I might not make the next meeting now :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 9 2009, 11:52 PM~15616167
> *wtf...thats the worst thing you have ever said to me....I might not make the next meeting now :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: don't get mad, we still love you :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 9 2009, 10:11 PM~15615663
> *ya'll gonna need some ex-lax after that
> *


*ALL THAT CHEESE !! *
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

damn yall dont sleep
knightsgirl19, MR.*512*, texastrike, 73monte


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

my survival gear


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 10 2009, 12:11 AM~15616365
> *damn yall dont sleep
> knightsgirl19, MR.*512*, texastrike, 73monte
> *


will be out in a lil bit, just took ny-quil


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 10 2009, 12:02 AM~15616280
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: don't get mad, we still love you  :biggrin:
> *



not mad
just try to stay out of shadows


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 10 2009, 12:11 AM~15616365
> *damn yall dont sleep
> knightsgirl19, MR.*512*, texastrike, 73monte
> *


I 'LL rest when I am dead :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

goodnight fam


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 10 2009, 12:15 AM~15616396
> *not mad
> just try to stay out of shadows
> *


I don't think there's a cloud big enough to put your sunshine in a shadow :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

i should b n bed right now but to excited to go hunting at 5 in da morning


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 10 2009, 12:20 AM~15616444
> *I don't think there's a cloud big enough to put your sunshine in a shadow  :biggrin:
> *



I can sleep good tonight....goodnight everybody


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 10 2009, 12:20 AM~15616450
> *i should b n bed right now but to excited to go hunting at 5 in da morning
> *


what you hunting deer ,hog ,birds or duck season


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 10 2009, 12:22 AM~15616460
> *I can sleep good tonight....goodnight everybody
> *


good KNIGHT , may you feel better tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

if any 1 is going to have any extra arm bands let me know ill get them off of u ( 4 houston show)


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 9 2009, 11:22 PM~15616460
> *I can sleep good tonight....goodnight everybody
> *


night


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 9 2009, 11:24 PM~15616487
> *what you hunting deer ,hog ,birds or duck season
> *


deer :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 10 2009, 12:33 AM~15616564
> *deer :biggrin:
> *


your gonna shoot bambie :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 9 2009, 11:42 PM~15616678
> *your gonna shoot bambie :biggrin:
> *


lol im off will post pic of anything i shoot


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 9 2009, 10:54 PM~15615488
> *we need to go back to s.a. to conquer the
> 
> 
> ...



i am down too


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 9 2009, 11:52 PM~15616167
> *wtf...thats the worst thing you have ever said to me....I might not make the next meeting now :angry:
> *



are you feeling better? are you kicking the pigs ass or is it kicking yours?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

alex what yall doing saturday? i wanted to see if i could go over.. i am going to get that part to flip my hood.. i know you have all the tools. if so all i have to do is ask rob is that cool. so we all can meet there..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 10 2009, 12:18 AM~15615763
> *pm me your number incase i do get lost.. do yall know if we gonna have to pay any toll fees to get there?
> *


pm sent and no tolls. if u end up on the toll then u made a wrong turn some where. Brian is from Houston too. If u go with him he should get u there as well.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 9 2009, 11:54 PM~15615488
> *we need to go back to s.a. to conquer the
> 
> 
> ...



Me, Tino, Brian, John, and wifeys (well..i was the third wheel...as always :biggrin: ) went to CHACHOS Sunday night....MmmmMmmm!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 10 2009, 07:42 AM~15617821
> *alex what yall doing saturday? i wanted to see if i could go over..So that I can cook some Steaks and Shrimp for yall.  In return can I borrow some of your tools to flip my hood ?  *


 :0 can I come too ?


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

damn nice pics flaco damn nice... thats all I can say ...


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 10 2009, 08:58 AM~15618106
> *damn nice pics flaco damn nice... thats all I can say ...
> *



Thanks bro....man it was an ugly day! By the time Brian got there it started to rain. I tried to get as many pics as I could of everybody. 

We all got together for the Tramp video shoot and Big Rick's photoshoot but the damn rain came through. We were all together anyway so we decided f-it...lets go take some pics for the hell it.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 10 2009, 07:56 AM~15618100
> *:0  can I come too ?
> *


You buy it I will cook it


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 10 2009, 07:58 AM~15618106
> *damn nice pics flaco damn nice... thats all I can say ...
> *


X2


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

I was goin to do a shoot with bryan Sunday but it got to ulgy out side


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> im movin to japan after this :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 10 2009, 07:53 AM~15618085
> *
> 
> 
> ...





NICE PICS !


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by victorcay_@Nov 10 2009, 09:46 AM~15618388
> *NICE PICS !
> *



Thanks Vic!

Gotta get that Caddy and '65 in the pic next time!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 10 2009, 06:42 AM~15617821
> *alex what yall doing saturday? i wanted to see if i could go over.. i am going to get that part to flip my hood.. i know you have all the tools. if so all i have to do is ask rob is that cool. so we all can meet there..
> *


I ll be here, what time are ya doing dis


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 10 2009, 09:37 AM~15618795
> *I ll be here, what time are ya doing dis
> *


I have to check if I have to work. Also I have to see if that's cool with rob


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 10 2009, 07:56 AM~15618100
> *:0  can I come too ?
> *


yeah you can come over.... that's if your little hitler will let you


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 10 2009, 07:53 AM~15618085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 10 2009, 06:52 AM~15617838
> *pm sent and no tolls. if u end up on the toll then u made a wrong turn some where. Brian is from Houston too. If u go with him he should get u there as well.
> *


thanks big dog .. 

now i know to stay away frm the toll roads


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by victorcay_@Nov 10 2009, 08:46 AM~15618388
> *NICE PICS !
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey everyone... just wanted to say I am really bustin my ass off at work  we have not done anything in the last 2 hrs


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

so your still working harder than usual ? :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> > im movin to japan after this :cheesy:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 10 2009, 06:39 AM~15617812
> *are you feeling better? are you kicking the pigs ass or is it kicking yours?
> *


a little better, still got a cough, and can't breath, still feel kind of weak, but i'm getting there...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Did everyone get that email from jon? Our move in time is from 9 to 10


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 10 2009, 01:57 PM~15621726
> *Did everyone get that email from jon? Our move in time is from 9 to 10
> *


did YOU read the part about 1/4 tanks of gas, BEFORE you get there :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 10 2009, 03:19 PM~15622624
> *did YOU read the part about 1/4 tanks of gas, BEFORE you get there  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


No I did not get the memo. Hey alex u goin to be home today at 5?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 10 2009, 03:36 PM~15622807
> *No I did not get the memo. Hey alex u goin to be home today at 5?
> *


yes sirrrr :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 9 2009, 11:19 PM~15615775
> *lemme know what time u plan on heading that way
> *


damn bro, latin rollers are moving in late  :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 9 2009, 08:15 PM~15613227
> *this is for my friend RUB A DUB
> 
> Hey Everyone we are having a bennefit for my mom this Saturday 11-14-09 starting @ about 11am lunch time @ 3501 Gonzales St .PLEASE come out and support in this time of need for Her.. We are having 6$ lunch plates with CHICKEN, SAUSAGE, RICE AND BEANS...YUMMM. AND YES MY DAD IS COOKING THE MEAT,We know how ya'll LOVE HIS cooking!!! SO COME AND SUPPORT US, IF ANY ?'s please feel free to call if you don't know number hit me up on myspace.. Thank ya'll Hope to see everyone there
> ...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

w/ fort hood on everybodys mind....has anybody heard from Eric or any of the boys from First Class, arent they military?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 10 2009, 05:10 PM~15623920
> *w/ fort hood on everybodys mind....has anybody heard from Eric or any of the boys from First Class, arent they military?
> *


yeah, we were talking in the 254 topic and every one is fine, Eric,mac 10, regal rider and every one in exotic ones,1st class and solo riders :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 10 2009, 04:31 PM~15623398
> *damn bro, latin rollers are moving in late   :0
> *


man u aint liein.. we got the 3pm-4pm spot .. not bad i guess. i still wanna leave early though like round 7 so i can relax at the hotel and see if the towels are worth stealing


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 10 2009, 06:56 PM~15625361
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that know that guy from some where


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

SET UP 2 MONTHS OLD 



































































































FOR SALE OR TRADE FOR REGAL OF EQUAL VALUE 786-378-3124 OR 786-470-4836

CAR IS IN MIAMI CAR SPEAKS FOR ITS SELF ITS PERFECT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 10 2009, 07:12 PM~15625552
> *:wave:
> *



how are you today


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 10 2009, 07:14 PM~15625585
> *how are you today
> *


i'm doing better i have a dry cough...nose is not that stuffed up....maybe i'll go 2 wrk tomorrow...see how it goes in the morning


----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 10 2009, 07:53 AM~15618085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Bad azz pics homie!!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

here u go anna



> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 10 2009, 04:01 PM~15623065
> *I HAVEN'T TRIED THIS YET , BUT I DID DOWNLOAD IT .
> YOUR VIRUS PROTECTION WILL THINK THE CRACK IS A VIRUS .
> 
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 10 2009, 06:58 PM~15625384
> *that know that guy from some where
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 10 2009, 07:30 PM~15625781
> *here u go anna
> *


oh thank you, but i got it already...download so many vids (thanks 2 mr. vargas)


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 10 2009, 06:58 PM~15625384
> *i know that guy from some where
> *


fixed :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 10 2009, 07:19 PM~15625637
> *i'm doing better i have a dry cough...nose is not that stuffed up....maybe i'll go 2 wrk tomorrow...see how it goes in the morning
> *


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Little something I worked on today, still need to finish it tomorrow. Ill take day pics too. It got dark on me and the mosquitos were not playing around.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Damn it Alex, cant wait till next weeks episode of SOA. Its getting good.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 10 2009, 10:31 PM~15628135
> *Damn it Alex,  cant wait till next weeks episode of SOA.  Its getting good.
> *


yeah, I am watching it again :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

I always wondered what Sam Crow stud for til i found this

Sons of Anarchy Motorcycle Club, Redwood Original.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 10 2009, 10:52 PM~15628423
> *I always wondered what Sam Crow stud for til i found this
> 
> Sons of Anarchy Motorcycle Club, Redwood Original.
> *


man, you barley figured that out?! I figured that out last week,...lol :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 10 2009, 11:09 PM~15628652
> *man, you barley figured that out?! I figured that out last week,...lol :biggrin:
> *


I guess me and you were think about the same thing. but im a week late.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

good morning my peoples... :biggrin: rise and chine...


----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 11 2009, 01:20 AM~15630060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: SO FRESH AND SO CLEAN,CLEAN!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

damn it feels good to be a gangsta


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

its a weak one :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

_*ANYBODY DOWN TO CARAVAN OUT TO THIS? The dude throwing this, Abraham, is asking if some low lows and any custom rides go out there and post up for a bit.*_


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 11 2009, 01:20 PM~15633426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 11 2009, 12:21 PM~15633438
> *
> Maybe y'all already know about it. I know Big Rick communicates with Mixx Master Radio....
> *


man, Rick doesn't tell no one nothing at the meetings, that's why we don't know about these shows :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...5633534&st=80&# :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

found another show,its not a toy drive


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

L


> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 11 2009, 12:21 PM~15633438
> *
> Maybe y'all already know about it. I know Big Rick communicates with Mixx Master Radio....
> *


Naw they did not tell me anything


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey guys


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 11 2009, 04:03 PM~15635403
> *hey guys
> *


Jello


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

u @ wrk


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 11 2009, 04:37 PM~15635730
> *u @ wrk
> *


no :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 11 2009, 05:14 PM~15636069
> *
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 11 2009, 05:14 PM~15636069
> *
> *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

man no body is on tonight....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 11 2009, 05:40 PM~15636361
> *man no body is on tonight....
> *


were on,just topic hopping :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

I was following Big Rick one day....he was taking pics of a chick at Mt. Bonnell....soon afterwards....













:biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Memories...... :tears:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 11 2009, 05:57 PM~15636555
> *I was following Big Rick one day....he was taking pics of a chick at Mt. Bonnell....soon afterwards....
> 
> 
> ...


his Mom said he's still a virgin :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 11 2009, 05:57 PM~15636555
> *I was following Big Rick one day....he was taking pics of a chick at Mt. Bonnell....soon afterwards....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 11 2009, 06:10 PM~15636698
> *Memories......    :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


you should have kept it


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 11 2009, 05:59 PM~15636573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


don't ever ever sit behind Tino after he eats beans...whooooo :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

yall watch this its funny http://click1.thefunnystuff.net/adhcdhvcls...qhhwmffvwm.html


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 11 2009, 06:27 PM~15636886
> *don't ever ever sit behind Tino after he eats beans...whooooo :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 11 2009, 06:26 PM~15636875
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


thats right, you don't know what that is, they used vasaline on you :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 11 2009, 05:57 PM~15636555
> *I was following Big Rick one day....he was taking pics of a chick at Mt. Bonnell....soon afterwards....
> 
> 
> ...



it might be mine.. does it say extra medium?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 11 2009, 06:31 PM~15636935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you don't have any pics of us lifting your coroll??


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 11 2009, 07:39 PM~15637018
> *you don't have any pics of us lifting your coroll??
> *



No bro I don't. Got rid of those for legal reasons. HAHAHA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 11 2009, 06:42 PM~15637054
> *No bro I don't. Got rid of those for legal reasons. HAHAHA!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: understood


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 11 2009, 07:38 PM~15637013
> *it might be mine.. does it say extra medium?
> *



HAHAHAHA!!! :roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Sorry for all the pics. I'm here at work bored as hell. Going through my stash of pics on photobucket.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 11 2009, 06:48 PM~15637123
> *HAHAHAHA!!!    :roflmao:
> *





hahaha


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 11 2009, 06:49 PM~15637130
> *Sorry for all the pics. I'm here at work bored as hell. Going through my stash of pics on photobucket.
> *


keep em coming


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 11 2009, 06:49 PM~15637130
> *Sorry for all the pics. I'm here at work bored as hell. Going through my stash of pics on photobucket.
> *


it don't bother me, I am at home bored too


----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

here's a pic of our kids from the parade today, they did awsome, we should be very proud.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Nov 11 2009, 05:55 PM~15637205
> *here's a pic of our kids from the parade today, they did awsome, we should be very proud.
> 
> 
> ...



Kiddo's look good.....
:thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Nov 11 2009, 06:55 PM~15637205
> *here's a pic of our kids from the parade today, they did awsome, we should be very proud.
> 
> 
> ...



nice....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Nov 11 2009, 06:55 PM~15637205
> *here's a pic of our kids from the parade today, they did awsome, we should be very proud.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Nov 11 2009, 06:55 PM~15637205
> *here's a pic of our kids from the parade today, they did awsome, we should be very proud.
> 
> 
> ...


WE ARE VERY PROUD OF THEM. :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Nov 11 2009, 05:55 PM~15637205
> *here's a pic of our kids from the parade today, they did awsome, we should be very proud.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

Mona and Alex I will get you a copy of that one.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: MiKLO, Cut N 3's, 96_impalass, Sweet & Freaky, SouthsideLife, Jtap20, 73monte, Slamdsixty3, SIDESHOW C.C. ATX, 83's Finest


damn... whats up Austin?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 11 2009, 06:01 PM~15637272
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: MiKLO, Sweet & Freaky, Jtap20, 73monte, Slamdsixty3, SIDESHOW C.C. ATX, 83's Finest, Cut N 3's, 96_impalass
> 
> ...




It's all good, the parade was awsome today and Del Valle was the first to show. Hats off to them all!!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Nov 11 2009, 07:55 PM~15637205
> *here's a pic of our kids from the parade today, they did awsome, we should be very proud.
> 
> 
> ...



AWESOME!!!!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 11 2009, 07:01 PM~15637272
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: MiKLO, Cut N 3's, 96_impalass, Sweet & Freaky, SouthsideLife, Jtap20, 73monte, Slamdsixty3, SIDESHOW C.C. ATX, 83's Finest
> damn... whats up Austin?
> *



whats up big dog


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 11 2009, 08:02 PM~15637276
> *
> 
> 
> ...




SICK!!!!!!! :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Nov 11 2009, 07:02 PM~15637281
> *It's all good, the parade was awsome today and Del Valle was the first to show. Hats off to them all!!
> *


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Nov 11 2009, 07:01 PM~15637265
> *Mona and Alex I will get you a copy of that one.
> *


  you goin' to houston?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 11 2009, 07:05 PM~15637310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool pic


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 11 2009, 07:15 PM~15637416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey that's my el co they're leaning on. :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 11 2009, 07:38 PM~15637686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the scrapping sisters :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 11 2009, 07:41 PM~15637718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look at red :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 11 2009, 07:46 PM~15637782
> *look at red :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hahaha


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## SIDESHOW C.C. ATX (Oct 19, 2009)

ey whats the last minute time to register for the houston show and how do you register


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDESHOW C.C. ATX_@Nov 11 2009, 07:51 PM~15637824
> *ey whats the last minute time to register for the houston show and how do you register
> *


it was like two weeks ago, the sunday our show was on.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 11 2009, 07:46 PM~15637782
> *look at red :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 11 2009, 07:59 PM~15637911
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

miklo what ever happen to her?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 11 2009, 08:05 PM~15637956
> *miklo what ever happen to her?
> 
> 
> ...


she moved to Venezuela


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 11 2009, 08:08 PM~15637988
> *she moved to Venezuela
> *



what the hell. why???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

damn... Melanie looked like she was 12 :0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 96_impalass, cadihopper, MiKLO, atxhopper, bbaker78634

hi everybody


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 11 2009, 08:09 PM~15638001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i thought the same.. you both looked 12


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 11 2009, 08:08 PM~15637994
> *what the hell. why???
> *


remember when she broke your heart??? j/k nah remember when she showed up to my birthday and said she had just got married? well that dude she married was from there and he got deported, so she moved over there about a year ago


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

5 Members: bbaker78634, 96_impalass, MiKLO, atxhopper, cadihopper



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 11 2009, 08:10 PM~15638011
> *i thought the same.. you both looked 12
> *


lol i know right? that was the night i 1st met you right?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 11 2009, 08:11 PM~15638032
> *remember when she broke your heart??? j/k nah remember when she showed up to my birthday and said she had just got married?  well that dude she married was from there and he got deported, so she moved over there about a year ago
> *


yes she broke my heart. never was the same... i still think she was very pretty


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 11 2009, 08:14 PM~15638057
> *yes she broke my heart. never was the same... i still think she was very pretty
> *


  sorry... ill tell her you said hi :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 11 2009, 08:12 PM~15638042
> *lol i know right?  that was the night i 1st met you right?
> *


i think it was...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 11 2009, 08:15 PM~15638070
> * sorry... ill tell her you said hi :biggrin:
> *


ok


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 11 2009, 08:17 PM~15638082
> *i think it was...
> *


you said "im not sure, all i can remember is her" lol j/k


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 11 2009, 08:19 PM~15638111
> *you said "im not sure, all i can remember is her" lol j/k
> *


yes


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: miggy254, ATXSS, cadihopper, atxhopper, tito_ls










damn everyone on layitlow tonight.. it kept tellin me the server was too busy for bout 10mins streight


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass+Nov 11 2009, 07:10 PM~15638011-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*AWWWW HOW SWEET !! * :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Nov 11 2009, 09:30 PM~15638853
> *AWWWW HOW SWEET !!   :biggrin:
> *


the memories ..


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 11 2009, 07:12 PM~15638042
> *lol i know right?  that was the night i 1st met you right?
> *


YEA WE WERE ACTING LIKE WE WERE COOL WITH U AND THEN WE WERE GOING TO KICK UR ASS AND JACK YOUR SHITBUT THEN WE SAW UR GIRL AND SAID U CAN STAY A LIL LONGER 




























































J/K :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 11 2009, 09:36 PM~15638934
> *YEA WE WERE ACTING LIKE WE WERE COOL WITH U AND THEN WE WERE GOING TO KICK UR ASS AND JACK YOUR SHITBUT THEN WE SAW UR GIRL AND SAID U CAN STAY A LIL LONGER
> J/K :biggrin:
> *


my shitbutt? :|


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 11 2009, 09:36 PM~15638934
> *YEA WE WERE ACTING LIKE WE WERE COOL WITH U AND THEN WE WERE GOING TO KICK UR ASS AND JACK YOUR SHITBUT THEN WE SAW UR GIRL AND SAID U CAN STAY A LIL LONGER
> J/K :biggrin:
> *


hahaha


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 11 2009, 09:36 PM~15638934
> *YEA WE WERE ACTING LIKE WE WERE COOL WITH U AND THEN WE WERE GOING TO KICK UR ASS AND JACK YOUR SHITBUT THEN WE SAW UR GIRL AND SAID U CAN STAY A LIL LONGER
> J/K :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats fucked up


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 11 2009, 08:38 PM~15638965
> *my shitbutt? :|
> *


YEA UR SHIT BUT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 11 2009, 09:36 PM~15638934
> *YEA WE WERE ACTING LIKE WE WERE COOL WITH U AND THEN WE WERE GOING TO KICK UR ASS AND JACK YOUR SHITBUT THEN WE SAW UR GIRL AND SAID U CAN STAY A LIL LONGER
> J/K :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 11 2009, 09:43 PM~15639010
> *YEA UR SHIT BUT
> *


 :scrutinize: :roflmao: 

hope you can make it out to our show... let me know on that hotel


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

...be sure to bring your girl


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 11 2009, 10:00 PM~15639200
> *...be sure to bring your girl
> *


no, make sure you bring yours :biggrin:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 11 2009, 06:41 PM~15637718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey is that hornswoggle? when did he start lowridin?


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Nicholas Santos Gonzalez
Born Nov. 9, 2009 @ 1:30 p.m.
5lbs 5 oz 19 inches long

Born on my Daughters 26th birthday

Baby came home today! ! !


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Nov 11 2009, 10:34 PM~15639484
> *Nicholas Santos Gonzalez
> Born Nov. 9, 2009 @ 1:30 p.m.
> 5lbs 5 oz 19 inches long
> ...


congratulations on the new edition to your family Juan.


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 11 2009, 10:37 PM~15639526
> *congratulations on the new edition to your family Juan.
> *


Thanks, now have a house full of boys, 3 sons & two grandsons. Israel's pedal car is at Oscar's getting painted, now need to find one for Nicholas.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Nov 11 2009, 10:49 PM~15639667
> *Thanks, now have a house full of boys, 3 sons & two grandsons. Israel's pedal car is at Oscar's getting painted, now need to find one for Nicholas.
> *


congrats :biggrin:


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

FOR SALE OR TRADE FOR G BODY REALY WANT A REGAL WIT A/C LOWRIDER OF EQUAL VALUE 786-378-3124

SET WAS JUST PUT IN 2 MONTHS AGO


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Nov 11 2009, 11:17 PM~15640042
> *FOR SALE OR TRADE FOR G BODY REALY WANT A REGAL WIT A/C LOWRIDER OF EQUAL VALUE  786-378-3124
> 
> SET WAS JUST PUT IN 2 MONTHS AGO
> ...



nice lac...but try for sale section


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

day pics


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 11 2009, 11:31 PM~15640217
> *As I have always said, the WEGO sponsorship money is given back into the WEGO awards 100% (we don't make any money from WEGO itself).  Every year we try to make the tour bigger and better than the year before.  We had hoped to add 2nd and 3rd place cash prizes to all the categories this year.  Sadly, our sponsors/participants have shorted us over $5,000 in cash awards.  We have tried to wait patiently as they have promised to meet their obligations, but at this point it looks like a lost cause.  We are going to file these breach of contracts with our attorney, but for now, we won't be able to offer the 2nd and 3rd place cash prizes.
> 
> For the record, there are 3 people who still owe:
> ...


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

damn it wild toyz is gonna get sued out tha ass.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Nov 11 2009, 09:34 PM~15639484
> *Nicholas Santos Gonzalez
> Born Nov. 9, 2009 @ 1:30 p.m.
> 5lbs 5 oz 19 inches long
> ...


congrats on your new baby


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

chucky is having a toy drive car show Nov.29,at Joe's CrabShack,from 12-5


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 12 2009, 12:53 AM~15640458
> *As I have always said, the WEGO sponsorship money is given back into the WEGO awards 100% (we don't make any money from WEGO itself).  Every year we try to make the tour bigger and better than the year before.  We had hoped to add 2nd and 3rd place cash prizes to all the categories this year.  Sadly, our sponsors/participants have shorted us over $5,000 in cash awards.  We have tried to wait patiently as they have promised to meet their obligations, but at this point it looks like a lost cause.  We are going to file these breach of contracts with our attorney, but for now, we won't be able to offer the 2nd and 3rd place cash prizes.
> 
> For the record, there are 3 people who still owe:
> ...




Dammit! :0


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 11 2009, 07:23 PM~15637525
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 11 2009, 11:35 PM~15640268
> *day pics
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

WHATS UP ATX!!! GOOD WORK PABLO!!! I MIGHT NEED U TO CHANGE IT UP NOW!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 8 2009, 01:22 AM~15596007
> *ROLLERZ ONLY TOYS 4 TOTS CAR SHOW
> 
> Date: Sunday December 13th
> ...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 11 2009, 08:38 PM~15637686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dammit Rick y u got to bring up old shit!  :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey Acosta512 I saw in my hood the other day off airport by chruches


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 11 2009, 10:35 PM~15640268
> *day pics
> 
> 
> ...





very nice!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 12 2009, 10:45 AM~15643557
> *Dammit Rick y u got to bring up old shit!   :biggrin:
> *


Sorry big dog I had too


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 12 2009, 11:16 AM~15643939
> *Hey Acosta512 I saw in my hood the other day off airport by chruches
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 12 2009, 11:22 AM~15644018
> *very nice!
> *


I Tx ....are you a painter for Boeing or airplanes in SA?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

just practicing on my computer door.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

nice,I like that silver leafing :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what peeps


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 12 2009, 07:32 PM~15648640
> *what peeps
> *


i dunno


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up family


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 12 2009, 08:19 PM~15649105
> *whats up family
> *


u ready 4 htown?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah buddy!!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

im bored. i think im going to stripe my ps3.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 12 2009, 10:22 PM~15650553
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hey man you cant give us nuts for breakfast. thats not kool.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 12 2009, 10:25 PM~15650594
> *hey man you can give us nuts for breakfast.  thats not kool.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 12 2009, 11:00 PM~15651093
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



fuck that im going to show up late than a mutha. lol


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

CARSHOW AND TOY DRIVE,
(JESUS IS ALIVE MINISTRIES CHURCH)
SUNDAY, DECEMBER 13.2009, 
MOVE IN 8am-1pm AWARDS 4pm 
ENTRY--$20 W/TOY 
$25 W/NO TOY 
BIKE ENTRY FEE $10 W/TOY 
$15 W/NO TOY
FOR MORE INFO CONTACT KEN AT 512 903-3770 
[email protected]


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

7 MORE DAYS TILL TAKE OFF hno: hno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 13 2009, 08:28 AM~15653738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: i heard even Waco is coming down for this :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 13 2009, 08:47 AM~15653808
> *:thumbsup: i heard even Waco is coming down for this  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

My capoeira group is having an even tonight (Friday). It's at the corner of 14th and Cedar Street 1401-B Cedar Street 78702 Yall should come out, it's free and goes from 7pm-10pm We have free classes for 17 and under as part of the community project/mission statement. Bring the youngin's out. Capoeira might be in them, it might be in you too. If you don't know what capoeira is, then that's the reason why you should come.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

What's up family


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 13 2009, 12:13 PM~15655387
> *What's up family
> *


wheres that picture


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 13 2009, 02:08 PM~15656394
> *wheres that picture
> *


Which one?


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 13 2009, 11:38 AM~15655134
> *Eddie Gordo and Only the Strong.
> *



Not quite the style that I do. :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 13 2009, 11:35 AM~15655115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

got a lil suprise for the day before the show at move in time :0


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

I am taking Fried Turkey Orders for the Holiday Season.

I also do BBQ Catering....From the 19hr Smoked Briskets to Baby Back Ribs.
I do all Occasions, From Weddings to the Backyard BBQ Parties.

www.LowAndSlowBBQ.net

Shoot me and email, and I'll be happy to give you a quote.

Brisket, Sausage, Smoked Chicken, Smoked Turkey Legs, and now Fried Turkeys for the Holiday Season. Range from 10lbs to 15lbs.
Thanks
Big Mike
"For All Your Catering Needs!"


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Nov 13 2009, 06:10 PM~15658913
> *I am taking Fried Turkey Orders for the Holiday Season.
> 
> I also do BBQ Catering....From the 19hr Smoked Briskets to Baby Back Ribs.
> ...




 Damn, all that sounds good. Put it on Miggy's tab.. :biggrin: 
How you doing Mike...


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Nov 13 2009, 07:51 PM~15659246
> *  Damn, all that sounds good. Put it on Miggy's tab.. :biggrin:
> How you doing Mike...
> *


No worries...
I'm good...just smelling like smoke right now...cooking some briskets for a customer in Cedar Park...And you, how you been bro?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

alex is it cool if we show up at your house around 10? i have already talked to big rob..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Nov 13 2009, 07:10 PM~15658913
> *I am taking Fried Turkey Orders for the Holiday Season.
> 
> I also do BBQ Catering....From the 19hr Smoked Briskets to Baby Back Ribs.
> ...


dammit that sounds good.. put it on Miklo's tab  :biggrin: its his turn


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Updated flyers.....


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 13 2009, 12:35 PM~15655115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i remember this movie whats the name of it? I used to do this back in high school'


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 13 2009, 11:08 PM~15660839
> *Updated flyers.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 13 2009, 08:21 PM~15659463
> *alex is it cool if we show up at your house around 10? i have already talked to big rob..
> *


where you at :angry:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 14 2009, 09:10 AM~15662686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 14 2009, 11:04 AM~15663157
> *where you at :angry:
> *


loadin pics :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

Nice pics rick wish i could look at them at work but you know .....


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 14 2009, 12:51 AM~15661731
> *i remember this movie whats the name of it? I used to do this back in high school'
> *



Only the Strong


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 10 2009, 07:53 AM~15618085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That spot looks familiar.  The overcast weather is a nice contrast between though.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 12 2009, 12:16 PM~15643939
> *Hey Acosta512 I saw in my hood the other day off airport by chruches
> *


Yeah was visting my folks in Rosewood :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Nov 11 2009, 11:34 PM~15639486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Nov 14 2009, 06:49 PM~15666745
> *:twak:
> *


*POP TRUNK !!*
:twak:  :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## lilmikelv (Nov 1, 2007)

hey homies I was just checking out the your topic was wondering if any of you will be attending the tejano super show in odessa tx next weekend deff. one of the best if not the best show in tx. rides from all over cali the midwest and of course tejas will be there, imperials, klique, taste of latin, ourstyle and some other big clubs from cali will be there.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

sorry bro we already registered for the houston show, maybe next year, we always hear good things about the show. good luck


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Nov 14 2009, 09:17 PM~15666919
> *POP TRUNK !!
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


Still on 13x7 with 155/80/13s too


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

i was looking around these are some good ass pictures


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Nov 14 2009, 07:26 PM~15666294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: MY PEOPLES :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

pretty day for now....whats everybody doin...I got 10-15 bucks for some chicken and bacon..anybody got charcole and sides?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 15 2009, 12:05 PM~15670742
> *pretty day for now....whats everybody doin...I got 10-15 bucks for some chicken and bacon..anybody got charcole and sides?
> *


where is the bbq going to be at?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

dont know want to get together and chill


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 15 2009, 01:17 PM~15670828
> *dont know want to get together and chill
> *


Im down, i got lighter and fire starter :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 15 2009, 01:05 PM~15670742
> *pretty day for now....whats everybody doin...I got 10-15 bucks for some chicken and bacon..anybody got charcole and sides?
> *


ummmmm chicken :h5:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Nov 15 2009, 01:12 AM~15669177
> *Still on 13x7 with 155/80/13s too
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Rick can I roll with you to Houston :dunno:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 15 2009, 09:52 PM~15674861
> *Rick can I roll with you to Houston :dunno:
> *



sure we are rollin out at 5 in the mornin...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID+Nov 15 2009, 09:52 PM~15674861-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey squid, u can crash out here friday night that way he can pick u up here


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 15 2009, 10:25 PM~15675268
> *hey squid, u can crash out here friday night that way he can pick u up here
> *


x2


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt.. i am ready to go


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stradale_@Nov 14 2009, 06:38 PM~15665996
> *That spot looks familiar.   The overcast weather is a nice contrast between though.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that spot is bad ass at night! Like in your pic! Love how the Capitol is all lit up.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 15 2009, 10:25 PM~15675268
> *hey squid, u can crash out here friday night that way he can pick u up here
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

CARSHOW AND TOY DRIVE,
(JESUS IS ALIVE MINISTRIES CHURCH)
LOCATION 5018 E.CESAR CHAVEZ
SUNDAY, DECEMBER 13.2009, 
MOVE IN 8am-1pm AWARDS 4pm 
ENTRY--$20 W/TOY 
$25 W/NO TOY 
BIKE ENTRY FEE $10 W/TOY 
$15 W/NO TOY
FOR MORE INFO CONTACT KEN AT 512 903-3770 
[email protected]


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Nov 16 2009, 10:28 AM~15678480
> *CARSHOW AND TOY DRIVE,
> (JESUS IS ALIVE MINISTRIES CHURCH)
> LOCATION 5018 E.CESAR CHAVEZ
> ...


 :0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 16 2009, 05:54 PM~15682771
> *:wave:
> *


how u doing


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 16 2009, 06:08 PM~15682959
> *how u doing
> *


alot better went to wrk today


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 16 2009, 09:17 PM~15685866
> *alot better went to wrk today
> *


glad ur feeling better u taking ur bike


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 16 2009, 10:30 PM~15686029
> *glad ur feeling better u taking ur bike
> *


they're not goin' after all


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 16 2009, 10:30 PM~15686029
> *glad ur feeling better u taking ur bike
> *


wish we we're but hope everyone has a safe trip and best of luck to all


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 16 2009, 10:33 PM~15687035
> *wish we we're but hope everyone has a safe trip and best of luck to all
> *


dang homie ur going to mis a good show was hopen yall can make a dvd of all the ppl that gets crowned at the show but there is always next year


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

sup atx!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

its almost that time ....


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bump512+Nov 16 2009, 10:28 AM~15678480-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 show battle!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Nov 17 2009, 10:49 AM~15690310
> *:0  :0  :0 show battle!
> *


I don't think it will be much of a fight, on one hand entry is less and free food compared to the other hand, both are the same outcome


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 15 2009, 11:56 AM~15670692
> *i was looking around these are some good ass pictures
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 17 2009, 12:27 PM~15691264
> *I don't think it will be much of a fight, on one hand entry is less and free food compared to the other hand, both are the same outcome
> *


no fight nor battle peeps, both just hapen to be on the same weekend, which is good, atleast atx is showing love to the community's and chlildren out there. any info contact ken..laterz.. :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Nov 17 2009, 01:18 PM~15691800
> *no fight nor battle peeps, both just hapen to be on the same weekend, which is good, atleast atx is showing love to the community's and chlildren out there. any info contact ken..laterz.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Nov 17 2009, 01:18 PM~15691800
> *no fight nor battle peeps, both just hapen to be on the same weekend, which is good, atleast atx is showing love to the community's and chlildren out there. any info contact ken..laterz.. :biggrin:
> *


let me rephrase that then, it won't be a hard descion then


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

anyone have a passenger fender for 81-86 cutty?


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Nov 17 2009, 03:59 PM~15692723
> *anyone have a passenger fender for 81-86 cutty?
> 
> 
> ...


Damn what happened? :0


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Nov 17 2009, 04:04 PM~15692766
> *Damn what happened? :0
> *



x2!!!


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Nov 17 2009, 03:04 PM~15692766
> *Damn what happened? :0
> *


looks like the rim fell off


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Nov 17 2009, 02:59 PM~15692723
> *anyone have a passenger fender for 81-86 cutty?
> 
> 
> ...


I have Lamak's cutless at my house :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 17 2009, 02:57 PM~15693330
> *I have Lamak's cutless at my house  :biggrin:
> *


let me get that frame


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jtap20_@Nov 17 2009, 04:36 PM~15693728
> *let me get that frame
> *


man you STIIIILLLL ain't fix that frame :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

it still works not all bad i can still stear straight and hit three last i checked


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jtap20_@Nov 17 2009, 04:46 PM~15693839
> *it still works not all bad i can still stear straight and hit three last i checked
> *


don't be like me, wait till it gives out, it cost me a engine and frame.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

whats up dirtybird, you goin' to chuckys show


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 17 2009, 04:19 PM~15692914
> *x2!!!
> 
> *


Was out south in the parking lot of Wildtoyz and a big ass Tundra was reversing out fast as hell and hit me.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Nov 17 2009, 05:53 PM~15694376
> *Was out south in the parking lot of Wildtoyz and a big ass Tundra was reversing out fast as hell and hit me.
> *


damn another lawsuit, :biggrin: they didn't have insurance, the tundra


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Nov 17 2009, 06:53 PM~15694376
> *Was out south in the parking lot of Wildtoyz and a big ass Tundra was reversing out fast as hell and hit me.
> *


If you would have come to Tint Specialist, instead of Wild Toyz it would have not happened. :biggrin: That sucks though bro! :tears: :tears:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 17 2009, 07:02 PM~15694482
> *damn another lawsuit,  :biggrin: they didn't have insurance, the tundra
> *


They they had insurance,thank god!!


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Nov 17 2009, 07:09 PM~15694565
> *If you would have come to Tint Specialist, instead of Wild Toyz it would have not happened. :biggrin:  That sucks though bro! :tears:  :tears:
> *


 My Caddy got backed into infront of that Mexican restraunt in the same parking lot and they burned off!! :angry:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Nov 17 2009, 07:09 PM~15694565
> *If you would have come to Tint Specialist, instead of Wild Toyz it would have not happened. :biggrin:  That sucks though bro! :tears:  :tears:
> *


Was gonna pick up a Cvr speaker,and didnt even go inside the dam store! lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Nov 17 2009, 06:16 PM~15694635
> *My Caddy got backed into infront of that Mexican restraunt in the same parking lot and they burned off!! :angry:
> *


you were drunk, that's why you took off :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Nov 17 2009, 06:17 PM~15694640
> *Was gonna pick up a Cvr speaker,and didnt even go inside the dam store! lol
> *


did you pick the speaker up,or were you to pissed.


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 17 2009, 07:19 PM~15694664
> *you were drunk, that's why you took off :biggrin:
> *


Maybe............ :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Nov 17 2009, 06:22 PM~15694704
> *Maybe............ :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Nov 17 2009, 06:22 PM~15694704
> *Maybe............ :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


just don't end up like me, I don't think they can carry you


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 17 2009, 06:37 PM~15694922
> *just don't end up like me, I don't think they can carry you
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 17 2009, 07:37 PM~15694922
> *just don't end up like me, I don't think they can carry you
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN, MONA EVEN PUT YOU IN TIME OUT FOR BEING TO DRUNK!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Nov 17 2009, 06:46 PM~15695017
> *DAMN, MONA EVEN PUT YOU IN TIME OUT FOR BEING TO DRUNK!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that's where they left me, they couldn't carry me either :biggrin: so that is where I stayed where I layed. Also threw out Hector's back :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 17 2009, 06:56 PM~15695155
> *that's where they left me, they couldn't carry me either  :biggrin:  so that is where I stayed where I layed. Also threw out Hector's back  :biggrin:
> *


this georges party?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 17 2009, 06:57 PM~15695169
> *this georges party?
> *


yeah buddy :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

whats up beto


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 17 2009, 10:38 PM~15698072
> *whats up beto
> *


what-up bro wishi could go with yall just go and keep the crown and bring it back home :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Nov 17 2009, 10:44 PM~15698170
> *what-up bro wishi could go with yall just go and keep the crown and bring it back home :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I am gonna try,:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 17 2009, 07:37 PM~15694922
> *just don't end up like me, I don't think they can carry you
> 
> 
> ...



Hey I think I'm the only one who can carry Tino! Done it before already. And didn't even throw my back out... :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

all that from one malibu and coke ? :uh:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i wanna get fucked up like that on Saturday but then i remember we have a carshow on Sunday and i wanna enjoy that too lol.. i dont wanna be passed out somewhere with a hangover and feelin like shit .. heard theres gonna be alot of beautiful women at this show :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

I got my cam ready. So I hope no one falls out I will be postin everything ..


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 18 2009, 10:09 AM~15701872
> *I got my cam ready. So I hope no one falls out I will be postin everything ..
> *


guesss ill just pass out in the back seat :cheesy:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 18 2009, 11:52 AM~15702311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 18 2009, 12:19 PM~15703151
> *Nice!
> *


x2


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Nov 17 2009, 02:59 PM~15692723
> *anyone have a passenger fender for 81-86 cutty?
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :barf:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 18 2009, 10:52 AM~15702311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn, I thought that was the Lifestyle monte


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 18 2009, 07:47 AM~15700987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and beer and crown and jugel juice and vodka :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 18 2009, 03:23 PM~15704819
> *damn, I thought that was the Lifestyle monte
> 
> 
> ...


the lifestyle 1 is cleaner


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 18 2009, 03:36 PM~15704921
> *the lifestyle 1 is cleaner
> *


you have to see it person :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 18 2009, 03:59 PM~15705176
> *you have to see it person   :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


i have in san bernadino the year b4 I came back...the patterns roll into the jams 
its bad
but looks like it has a new interior


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

wut sup?.. :420:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Nov 18 2009, 06:01 PM~15706506
> *wut sup?.. :420:
> *


where you been bitch.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

bored like???


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what's up D Boy, hey tell Iseral he should take the car to h-town


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

to everyone headin to Houston this weekend.. yall be safe on the road and ill see yall down there at the hotel and the show :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

to everyone headin to Houston this weekend.. yall be safe on the road and ill see yall down there at the hotel and the show :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

damn computer frozed up on me


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

damn miggy,we read it the first time :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

:wave: SUP HOMIES


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254, betoooo!
:0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

dammit, I always miss the people on lil, maybe I should get off fb more often :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

Hope yall have a safe trip this weekend and good luck to those showing your rides and Bring home the trophies !!!! Rick take lots of pics....


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up atx we head out maniana around 8 n da morning we will be passing threw austin around 2or 3 we wanted to c if any 1 wanted to meet up so we can get a bite to eat hit us up 512-785-9597


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

I will take shit loads of pictures... rock wish I could meet up with y'all but I am stuck at work


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 19 2009, 08:09 AM~15712603
> *whats up atx we head out maniana around 8 n da morning we will be passing threw austin around 2or 3 we wanted to c if any 1 wanted to meet up so we can get a bite to eat hit us up 512-785-9597
> *


where at? Darios?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

almost time


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

2 days till take off 

Where our hotel at


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 19 2009, 10:40 AM~15714327
> *almost time
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.1059thebeat.com/pages/events.ht...article=6343557


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 19 2009, 12:04 PM~15714527
> *2 days till take off
> 
> Where our hotel at
> *


we are at the crown plaza,right across the streett


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 19 2009, 01:43 PM~15715551
> *we are at the crown plaza,right across the streett
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what's up big dogg, you still at work


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 19 2009, 09:41 AM~15713629
> *where at? Darios?
> *


sounds good homie rick said hes treat n


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 19 2009, 03:15 PM~15716478
> *sounds good homie rick said hes treat n
> *


cool come here leave the trailer and we will go


----------



## Daniel Garza (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 18 2009, 11:38 PM~15709756
> *what's up D Boy, hey tell Iseral he should take the car to h-town
> *


He wants to. I'll see what he say's. I will be there i got family in H-town I am leaving Sunday morning. Or night depends on what time i get off Sat.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

awwww [email protected]# :angry:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 19 2009, 08:09 AM~15712603
> *whats up atx we head out maniana around 8 n da morning we will be passing threw austin around 2or 3 we wanted to c if any 1 wanted to meet up so we can get a bite to eat hit us up 512-785-9597
> *


they sayin some rain is comin from down south.. everyone be careful on the road


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 19 2009, 03:15 PM~15716478
> *sounds good homie rick said hes treat n
> *


sure i will treat you the ride over there.. then you treat the food


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 19 2009, 07:56 AM~15712553
> *Hope yall have a safe trip this weekend and good luck to those showing your rides and Bring home the trophies !!!!  Rick take lots of pics....
> *


X2


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 19 2009, 05:24 PM~15718282
> *they sayin some rain is comin from down south.. everyone be careful on the road
> *


thanks 4 the info homie u b safe on that road 2


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 19 2009, 06:02 PM~15718729
> *sure i will treat you the ride over there.. then you treat the food
> *


c'mon homie u the big baller


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 19 2009, 08:11 PM~15719554
> *c'mon homie u the big baller
> *


he's got a job now.. he aint gonna know how to act in Htown :biggrin: at the party he's gonna yell out "drinks on the house for another hour"


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

shoot not rick, he don't spend money on noone, he still has his lunch money from the third grade :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 19 2009, 09:46 PM~15721715
> *shoot not rick, he don't spend money on noone, he still has his lunch money from the third grade :biggrin:
> *


damn mamas boy or should i call him baby hewy


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 19 2009, 07:48 PM~15719331
> *X2
> *


you are not going or what


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 Members: FPEREZII, 73monte
:wave: Ready for Houston?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 19 2009, 11:46 PM~15722527
> *damn mamas boy or should i call him baby hewy
> *


i have been calling him that


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 20 2009, 12:52 AM~15723228
> *2 Members: FPEREZII, 73monte
> :wave: Ready for Houston?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: how bout you


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 20 2009, 12:52 AM~15723228
> *2 Members: FPEREZII, 73monte
> :wave: Ready for Houston?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: how bout you


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 20 2009, 12:52 AM~15723228
> *2 Members: FPEREZII, 73monte
> :wave: Ready for Houston?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: how bout you


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 20 2009, 12:52 AM~15723228
> *2 Members: FPEREZII, 73monte
> :wave: Ready for Houston?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: how bout you


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 20 2009, 12:52 AM~15723228
> *2 Members: FPEREZII, 73monte
> :wave: Ready for Houston?
> *


sure are,how bout you


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

dis fn srvr :angry:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 19 2009, 10:46 PM~15721715
> *shoot not rick, he don't spend money on noone, he still has his lunch money from the third grade :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha come on i use to take people lunchs back then


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up rick


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 19 2009, 11:46 PM~15722527
> *damn mamas boy or should i call him baby hewy
> *



nothing wrong with being a mammas boy.. my dad was never there someone have to love me..


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 20 2009, 04:56 AM~15724355
> *hahahaha come on i use to take people lunchs back then
> *


thats y ur so big


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 20 2009, 05:57 AM~15724356
> *whats up rick
> *



chilling just got up about to start getting ready for work.. have a safe ride big dog.. dont be driving to crazy...


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 20 2009, 04:57 AM~15724357
> *nothing wrong with being a mammas boy.. my dad was never there someone have to love me..
> *


u need to pop that tity out ur mouth and grow up


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 20 2009, 05:58 AM~15724358
> *thats y ur so big
> *



tru that tru that..


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 20 2009, 04:59 AM~15724360
> *chilling just got up about to start getting ready for work.. have a safe ride big dog.. dont be driving to crazy...
> *


fixn to go to lubbock to pick up 2 bikes then we roll out


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 20 2009, 06:00 AM~15724363
> *u need to pop that tity out ur mouth and grow up
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: sorry but tity in my mouth..... big dog been grown up.. shit only thing my mom helps me with is making food


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 20 2009, 06:02 AM~15724368
> *fixn to go to lubbock to pick up 2 bikes then we roll out
> *



that is cool big dog.. yall be safe...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

alex.. what yall doing later? i know i have to clean out my car and wash my engine..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 20 2009, 06:56 AM~15724355
> *hahahaha come on i use to take people lunchs back then
> *


You ain't jacked nobody for nuttin ya big softy :biggrin: 
i can see it now, Say Big dog u want ur corn bread! :|


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 20 2009, 05:54 AM~15724476
> *You ain't jacked nobody for nuttin ya big softy :biggrin:
> i can see it now, Say Big dog u want ur corn bread! :|
> *


lol we leaving n 1 hr i10 by 10


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Anybody know who has a extra band for me?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 20 2009, 06:28 AM~15724422
> *alex.. what yall doing later? i know i have to clean out my car and wash my engine..*


please do.... :uh: 
:biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

Good luck KOP be safe on the road tambien


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

L


> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 20 2009, 06:54 AM~15724476
> *You ain't jacked nobody for nuttin ya big softy :biggrin:
> i can see it now, Say Big dog u want ur corn bread! :|
> *


 I guess I should be like you.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

It is ugly outside


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MiKLO, 96_impalass
:wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 20 2009, 06:54 AM~15724476
> *You ain't jacked nobody for nuttin ya big softy :biggrin:
> i can see it now, Say Big dog u want ur corn bread! :|
> *


lol 

see yall homies tomorrow .. hope its not raining tonight i still gotta wash the car


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

damn every body up early :h5: :420:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 20 2009, 11:02 AM~15726031
> *damn every body up early  :h5:  :420:
> *


Hahaha yes we are.. hey alex I am stoppin at auto zone after work. I am gettin tire wet. Wax, window cleaner. I now I have been usin yalls all show season


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 20 2009, 11:43 AM~15726490
> *Hahaha yes we are.. hey alex I am stoppin at auto zone after work.  I am gettin tire wet. Wax, window cleaner.  I now I have been usin yalls all show season
> *


its the last show and your barley going to buy your OWN stuff to do that.... asshole :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 20 2009, 10:26 AM~15725669
> *It is ugly outside
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 20 2009, 11:26 AM~15725669
> *It is ugly outside
> *


Well Rick I hate to say this but u probly look the same indoors! :0 
I kiddin lol


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

be safe KOP and the rest of ATX headin to Houston.. its bout dat time homies .. FINALLYYYY


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 20 2009, 08:36 PM~15731038
> *be safe KOP and the rest of ATX headin to Houston.. its bout dat time homies .. FINALLYYYY
> *


Indeed! Call me if u need help


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 20 2009, 08:13 PM~15731388
> *Indeed! Call me if u need help
> *


i wonder how far that carwash is you're talkin bout.. mite need to hit that up


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

man, its 3 in the morning , its STILL raining, just loaded the car. no sense in going to sleep.were picking up the homies at four.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 21 2009, 03:06 AM~15735966
> *man, its 3 in the morning , its STILL raining, just loaded the car.  no sense in going to sleep.were picking up the homies at four.
> *


its 7:30 now and still raining ill just wait till i get to Houston to hit up a carwash. just waiting on Lando to get here then we're heading out. i got a bottle of el jemador so we bout to get fucked up tonight :cheesy:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 18 2009, 08:00 PM~15708538
> *where you been bitch.
> *


just out and about u know me i cant stay still for one min. uffin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Nov 21 2009, 07:13 PM~15739998
> *just out and about u know me i cant stay still for one min.  uffin:
> *



you didnt go to houston? thought you went w/ray and terry


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

waiting on the word


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats Alex and Mona on the Wego Full custom Tour Champ Win 2x....


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 22 2009, 07:42 PM~15747407
> *Congrats Alex and Mona on the Wego Full custom Tour Champ Win 2x....
> *


 way togo alex ,mona, and boys congrats to the vargas family :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbs :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 22 2009, 07:42 PM~15747407
> *Congrats Alex and Mona on the Wego Full custom Tour Champ Win 2x....
> *


x2 the monte looked bad ass


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 20 2009, 10:57 PM~15733100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 dammn rick you aint eactly helping yourself out


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

congratulations Alex, Mona, and KOP .. and to everyone else who placed today at Magnificos.. got home around 11:45 and hope everyone else makes it home safe.. ill see everyone on the 5th in Waco and on the 13th in Austin :thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

bump^^^^


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

CONGRATS TO ALL THOSE WHO PLACED AND HOPE YALLS RETURN HOME WENT SMOOTH...


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 22 2009, 07:42 PM~15747407
> *Congrats Alex and Mona on the Wego Full custom Tour Champ Win 2x....
> *


*Well deserved*!!!!! CONGRATS!


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

Congrats to all


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 22 2009, 07:42 PM~15747407
> *Congrats Alex and Mona on the Wego Full custom Tour Champ Win 2x....
> *


I want to thank the people who made it possible.
Josh out of georgetown for the fiber gLass speaker boxes 
Joe at Capital City Collision for painting them on short notice 
AND ESPEAIALLY ROB, Rob spent all his free time for two weeks working on it nonstop
thank you, it wouldn't have been possible with out ya. and belive me it was close.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beto68+Nov 22 2009, 09:23 PM~15748530-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks everyone


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Lamark has crystal balls now, one slightly bigger than the other. Congrats bro on placing in the tour championship :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

whats sup playa :wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 23 2009, 05:55 PM~15757713
> *Lamark has crystal balls now, one slightly bigger than the other.  Congrats bro on placing in the tour championship :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
i only got 1 ball lol 

man i gotta say for this bein my 1st time at Magnificos i loved every bit of it from the moment we got to the hotel to the time we left the show. it was a very nice expierence.. i think i was the only 1 sober at the party :biggrin: 

ill see everyone at the upcoming toys4tots carshows


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 23 2009, 06:54 PM~15758365
> *:0
> i only got 1 ball lol
> 
> ...


sober ?I didn't know you knew that word, you don't know how hard it was keeping my son from pushing you over . he wanted to so bad,but I told him that if he did that you would hurt felix when you fall on him. :uh: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i was drunk as hell, but i do remember hearing someone say "hey lets go tip Miggy" :0 :roflmao: 

and then i saw Miggy fall asleep while someone was talking to him :roflmao: 

that was a *fun*ny ass night :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 23 2009, 06:55 PM~15757713
> *Lamark has crystal balls now, one slightly bigger than the other.  Congrats bro on placing in the tour championship :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:I have you and Mona to thank for thank that! Thanks for another Strong year!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Nov 23 2009, 07:19 PM~15758652-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 now why would anyone wanna do somethin like that?  thats not nice :biggrin: lol someone told me at the show that i gave Josh a lap dance? :0 :dunno: if thats true iam glad no pics were taken


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 23 2009, 08:08 PM~15759275
> *lmao 4 realz? iam glad he didnt or i would be hurting more then i am already. my body is aching
> :0  :0  :0  now why would anyone wanna do somethin like that?    thats not nice  :biggrin: lol someone told me at the show that i gave Josh a lap dance?  :0  :dunno: if thats true iam glad no pics were taken
> *


yeah I herd that josh got sick after that too :barf: :barf:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 23 2009, 08:24 PM~15759504
> *yeah I herd that josh got sick after that too :barf:  :barf:
> *


cuz he was mixing budwesier and coronas


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

CONGRATS ALEX ON THE WIN 4 THE 2ND YEAR IT WAS NICE TO C 2 HOMIES WITH 2 NICE CARS GOING HEAD TO HEAD IN MY EYES YALL R BOTH CHAMPS THE UP GRADES U DID ON UR CAR WERE AMAZING FROM THE LIGHTS TO THE FISHES I HOPE THEY GOT HOME SAFE I SAW RICK LOOKING AT THE THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP U AND UR CLUB DID 4 US THIS YEAR HOPE WE CAN DO IT AGIAN NEXT YEAR C YALL N DEC.... :angel: :angel:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 23 2009, 11:54 PM~15762678
> *CONGRATS ALEX ON THE WIN 4 THE 2ND YEAR IT WAS NICE TO C 2 HOMIES WITH 2 NICE CARS GOING HEAD TO HEAD IN MY EYES YALL R BOTH CHAMPS THE UP GRADES U DID ON UR CAR WERE AMAZING FROM THE LIGHTS TO THE FISHES I HOPE THEY GOT HOME SAFE I SAW RICK LOOKING AT THE THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP U AND UR CLUB DID 4 US THIS YEAR HOPE WE CAN DO IT AGIAN NEXT YEAR C YALL N DEC.... :angel:  :angel:
> *


glad you made it home safe,we had a great time hanging out with ya too. that resturant was bad ass,wasn't it? maybe next time I will treat for the train ride :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

:h5: TTT FOR MY KOP HOMIES ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 24 2009, 12:24 AM~15763050
> *glad you made it home safe,we had a great time hanging out with ya too. that resturant was bad ass,wasn't it? maybe next time I will treat for the train ride :biggrin:
> *


did yall go to the Aquarium?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 24 2009, 07:31 AM~15764418
> *did yall go to the Aquarium?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i wanted to go this year  we went last year, that place is the shit


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

pic's ??? :dunno:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 24 2009, 07:31 AM~15764544
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


damnnnnn .. that had to suck


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Nov 23 2009, 04:57 PM~15757069-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 VERY NICE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 24 2009, 06:31 AM~15764418
> *did yall go to the Aquarium?
> *


 yeah,rocky wanted somewhere bad ass to go eat,so I told him the aquairim,so we went got free lobster,toy shark and we ALL rode the little train<even though the youngest kid was ,But we had good people and a great time :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Nov 24 2009, 09:31 AM~15765119
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  VERY NICE!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks peanut, joe says all I need now is buckels and belts, I ll let him explain it to you


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 24 2009, 11:47 AM~15766324
> *yeah,rocky wanted somewhere bad ass to go eat,so I told him the aquairim,so we went got free lobster,toy shark and we ALL rode the little train<even though the youngest kid was ,But we had good people and a great time  :biggrin:
> *


  i want to go next time :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 24 2009, 12:26 PM~15766712
> * i want to go next time :biggrin:
> *


hell nah....next time we will let you know


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

<a href=\'http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/headline/metro/6734476.html\' target=\'_blank\'>Los Magnificos Chronicle Article</a>

I totally forgot to post this and tell everyone about it, bc of all the MNF excitement! This was in the paper today also! It was a great year! I grabbed a few extra copiesso Sabor a mi, guys hit me up so I can get one to you!
part of the show was shown on Monday Night Football Texans vs Titans game


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 24 2009, 11:51 AM~15766368
> *thanks peanut, joe says all  I need now is buckels and belts, I ll let him explain it to you
> *


i been wantin to get thoses too .. now i know where to get em cheap in Houston but dunno if they would look right on my car.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 24 2009, 05:45 PM~15769689
> *i been wantin to get thoses too .. now i know where to get em cheap in Houston but dunno if they would look right on my car.
> *


u need them fo yo pants....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 24 2009, 05:45 PM~15769689
> *i been wantin to get thoses too .. now i know where to get em cheap in Houston but dunno if they would look right on my car.
> *



:uh: i will deduct points at the next show we have if you do :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

~The Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour!

ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine

The tour is to start in March 2010. All dates will be announced soon. 

Phoenix, Arizona - L.R.M.
Tampa, Florida
San Diego, California 
Albuquerque, New Mexico
Vallejo, California
Kansas City, Missouri
San Bernardino, California - L.R.M.
Chicago, Illinois 
Denver, Colorado - L.R.M.
Indianapolis, Illinois
Dallas, Texas
Portland, Oregon 
Pueblo, Colorado
Las Vegas, Nevada - L.R.M.

More information regarding this new and exciting tour will be posted up as we get it, so stay tuned and keep checking up to get the 411 on the Lowrider Experience Tour 2010. I know there are a lot of questions to be answered, but please be patient, all the information will be released soon.

Toro
Ediitor-Impalas Magazine and American Bombs


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 24 2009, 03:07 PM~15768099
> *hell nah....next time we will let you know
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 24 2009, 06:40 PM~15770256
> *~The Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour!
> 
> ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 24 2009, 06:40 PM~15770256
> *~The Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour!
> 
> ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> ...


the dallas show,oooohhh [email protected]#


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:  :angry:


----------



## SIDESHOW C.C. ATX (Oct 19, 2009)

HEY ALEX JUST WANTED TO THROW YOU A SALUDO HOMES AND TELL YOU CONGRATS ON YOUR WIN AT HOUSTON FROM THE SIDESHOW C.C. FAMILIA :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MiKLO, acosta512

thanks again for the car homie... its the shit :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 24 2009, 09:45 PM~15771568
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: MiKLO, acosta512
> 
> ...


No problem,glad you like it,told you Enterprise aint got shit on me lol :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 23 2009, 06:35 PM~15758821
> *i was drunk as hell, but i do remember hearing someone say "hey lets go tip Miggy" :0  :roflmao:
> 
> and then i saw Miggy fall asleep while someone was talking to him :roflmao:
> ...


* What about whataburger, do you remember that? *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Big ups to Knights Of Pleasure on y'alls wins. well deserved homies. * :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIDESHOW C.C. ATX+Nov 24 2009, 08:45 PM~15771564-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks homies


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 24 2009, 08:51 PM~15771627
> * What about whataburger, do you remember that?
> *


not really :ugh: lol i just remember acting a fool... i was going through my text from the weekend and i was laughing at the one that i sent you- "we'er at whataburger...please come...sorry for being drunk... bye" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Alright everybody I have told some of you that I wanted to shut down a local Buffet place...the thought crossed my mind one day when a couple of 280 lbs + people to walk in to a buffet all at once and wreck shop...of coarse everyone is welcome and it would another reason to get together away from a show setting

Date this sat at 6pm at Ryans off Palmer if possible
Myself and 3 others are confirmed and I will have Austin's #1 Donut eating champ with me :biggrin: 

I will like to have you comfirm if you are thinking of going....should be fun
Anna will record peoples reactions when we walk in for shits and giggles...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 24 2009, 08:12 PM~15771882
> *not really :ugh: lol i just remember acting a fool... i was going through my text from the weekend and i was laughing at the one that i sent you- "we'er at whataburger...please come...sorry for being drunk... bye" :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


* Yeah that was a good one. Bwhahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 24 2009, 09:31 PM~15772146
> * Yeah that was a good one. Bwhahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: and then there was that bad accident at the intersection while we were in the drive through and i thought that it was us that got hit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 24 2009, 08:35 PM~15772217
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  and then there was that bad accident at the intersection while we were in the drive through and i thought that it was us that got hit  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


* Yeah I didn't wanna bring that up, but that was some funny shit bRO. Bwahahahahaha....good times huh, can't wait to do it agian. *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 24 2009, 09:38 PM~15772275
> * Yeah I didn't wanna bring that up, but that was some funny shit bRO. Bwahahahahaha....good times huh, can't wait to do it agian.
> *


hell yeah, good times...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 24 2009, 09:30 PM~15772134
> *Alright everybody I have told some of you that I wanted to shut down a local Buffet place...the thought crossed my mind one day when a couple of 280 lbs + people to walk in to a buffet all at once and wreck shop...of coarse everyone is welcome and it would another reason to get together away from a show setting
> 
> Date this sat at 6pm at Ryans off Palmer if possible
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: 

i think theyre gonna have the same reactions when all yall walk into Austin's Park 'N Pizza... theyre gonna be like "AWW HELL NAW!!!" :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 24 2009, 09:44 PM~15772375
> *:0  :roflmao:
> 
> i think theyre gonna have the same reactions when all yall walk into Austin's Park 'N Pizza... theyre gonna be like "AWW HELL NAW!!!" :biggrin:
> *


DAMN!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

stripes from da valley 79 T-top monte


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

80 Baby linc


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

A Winter Texan from Indiana. Honda Goldwing.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 23 2009, 11:24 PM~15763050
> *glad you made it home safe,we had a great time hanging out with ya too. that resturant was bad ass,wasn't it? maybe next time I will treat for the train ride :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEA IT WAS MY FAMILY AND CRUZ HAD A BAD ASS TIME WITH KOP WE NEED TO DO IT AGAIN WILL POST UP PIC WHEN I GET THEM UPLOADED C YALL N AUSTIN


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

messing around with new techniques and ideas.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 24 2009, 10:20 PM~15772892
> *HELL YEA IT WAS MY FAMILY AND CRUZ HAD A BAD ASS TIME WITH KOP WE NEED TO DO IT AGAIN WILL POST UP PIC WHEN I GET THEM UPLOADED C YALL N AUSTIN
> *


sounds good,see you when you get in town. where we goig to go and tear it up at?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 24 2009, 09:30 PM~15772134
> *Alright everybody I have told some of you that I wanted to shut down a local Buffet place...the thought crossed my mind one day when a couple of 280 lbs + people to walk in to a buffet all at once and wreck shop...of coarse everyone is welcome and it would another reason to get together away from a show setting
> 
> Date this sat at 6pm at Ryans off Palmer if possible
> ...


can i come? :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 Members: FPEREZII, 73monte
:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 24 2009, 11:41 PM~15773990
> *can i come?  :biggrin:
> *


I think you fit the description , not me more.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 24 2009, 11:49 PM~15774086
> *2 Members: FPEREZII, 73monte
> :wave:
> *


whats up felix,cograts on your champion ship


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 24 2009, 10:51 PM~15774109
> *whats up felix,cograts on your champion ship
> *


Thanks bro, same to you. See y'all @ the Austin Rollerz show if I am off.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 24 2009, 11:41 PM~15773990
> *can i come?  :biggrin:
> *


hope so....we need some females to eat salad...got some?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

what u doing...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 24 2009, 11:55 PM~15774158
> *hope so....we need some females to eat salad...got some?
> *


I will take my wife, but she not that weight bracket :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 25 2009, 12:01 AM~15774231
> *I will take my wife, but she not that weight bracket :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
everyone is welcome....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 24 2009, 11:57 PM~15774191
> *what u doing...
> *


studieing that bike, how about you


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

and there is no weigh in so no embarrasment..lol


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 25 2009, 12:03 AM~15774257
> *studieing that bike, how about you
> *


eating icecream...freezing


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 24 2009, 10:13 PM~15772780
> *80 Baby linc
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 24 2009, 10:41 PM~15773151
> *messing around with new techniques and ideas.
> 
> 
> ...


the roses???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 25 2009, 12:05 AM~15774274
> *eating icecream...freezing
> *


pos pendejo :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 25 2009, 12:08 AM~15774321
> *the roses???
> *



did those in one stroke. one pedal at a time. each rose took me about 2 min. to do.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 25 2009, 12:09 AM~15774333
> *pos pendejo :biggrin:
> *


yea well poopy


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 25 2009, 12:10 AM~15774338
> *did those in one stroke.  one pedal at a time.  each rose took me about 2 min. to do.
> *



look good


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 25 2009, 12:10 AM~15774338
> *did those in one stroke.  one pedal at a time.  each rose took me about 2 min. to do.
> *


for real,no joking, :wow: :wow:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 25 2009, 12:10 AM~15774338
> *did those in one stroke.  one pedal at a time.  each rose took me about 2 min. to do.
> *


 :0 damn! those look real bad ass


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 25 2009, 12:14 AM~15774386
> *for real,no joking, :wow:  :wow:
> *



no joke.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

im gonna do a all white 68 impala in the valley, and they want to do like a gypsy rose theme to it. cant wait till its ready. for me.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 25 2009, 12:18 AM~15774431
> *im gonna do a all white 68 impala in the valley, and they want to do like a gypsy rose theme to it.  cant wait till its ready. for me.
> *


that's alot of roses, you better pack a lunch. :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 25 2009, 12:21 AM~15774460
> *that's alot of roses, you better pack a lunch. :biggrin:
> *



belive it or not those roses are easy as hell. should'nt take me to long.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 25 2009, 12:22 AM~15774470
> *belive it or not those roses are easy as hell.  should'nt take me to long.
> *


cool,keep up the good work


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 24 2009, 11:49 PM~15774088
> *
> I think you fit the description , not me more.
> *


well i just checked and iam at 279 so they might not let me go but i think after tomorrow i should be at 280 :cheesy:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 24 2009, 10:18 PM~15772855
> *A Winter Texan from Indiana.  Honda Goldwing.
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: i like this style a lot


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 24 2009, 10:13 PM~15772780
> *80 Baby linc
> 
> 
> ...


You do the leafing too?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 24 2009, 05:48 PM~15769734
> *:uh: i will deduct points at the next show we have if you do :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Nov 25 2009, 09:31 AM~15776528
> *You do the leafing too?
> *



yup


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 25 2009, 09:31 AM~15776531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man,I look buzzed out,I only had two drinks :420:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 24 2009, 10:35 PM~15772217
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  and then there was that bad accident at the intersection while we were in the drive through and i thought that it was us that got hit  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



HAHAHAHA!!! Yeah! Miklo was like, "oh shit! That camaro behind us just hit us!" I looked back and the dude in the camaro was looking at the REAL accident that happened at the intersection. Miklo was like, "ahh...my neck...my neck...imma get $140 thousand for this!" :roflmao: :roflmao:

Then he started screamin "dandylion" for some odd reason.... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 25 2009, 11:26 AM~15777538
> *HAHAHAHA!!! Yeah! Miklo was like, "oh shit! That camaro behind us just hit us!" I looked back and the dude in the camaro was looking at the REAL accident that happened at the intersection. Miklo was like, "ahh...my neck...my neck...imma get $140 thousand for this!"    :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Then he started screamin "dandylion" for some odd reason....    :biggrin:
> *


he had a flash back from the ltd, fast food every where... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

hey rick,where are the pics :angry:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 25 2009, 10:26 AM~15777538
> *HAHAHAHA!!! Yeah! Miklo was like, "oh shit! That camaro behind us just hit us!" I looked back and the dude in the camaro was looking at the REAL accident that happened at the intersection. Miklo was like, "ahh...my neck...my neck...imma get $140 thousand for this!"    :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Then he started screamin "dandylion" for some odd reason....    :biggrin:
> *


*KIDS DONT DO DRUGS !! * :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 25 2009, 09:33 AM~15776996
> *man,I look buzzed out,I only had two drinks  :420:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHAT UP


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 25 2009, 12:55 PM~15778488
> *hey rick,where are the pics :angry:
> *


x2


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 25 2009, 06:25 PM~15781658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 25 2009, 05:56 PM~15781902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

DIS HOW WE DO IT $35.00 PLATES


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Jesse here are the pics


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Nov 25 2009, 08:54 PM~15783774
> *Jesse here are the pics
> 
> 
> ...


*NEW PAINT !! LOOKS GOOD....* :thumbsup:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Need to put the mirrors back on


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

y fat guys dont like turkeys cuz when the turkey sees a fat guy the turkey says gordo,gordo,gordo,gordo

HAPPY THANKSGIVING FROM THE CASTRO FAMILY


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Just wanted to say HAPPY THANKSGIVING to everybody, Im off to Houston to see the family :biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO EVERYONE...

Acosta512 ride looks good man, glad you got it fixed...


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

happy turkey day to all be safe and dont get too bigg for the one that are on the road be safe


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

happy thanksgiving to everyone have a safe & bellyful to day the sanchez family


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

hey alex happy birthday i mean happy thanksgiving yall have a good one :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

HAPPY Thanksgiving everyone,no fighting over the wish bone, may you have a safe and FULLfilling day. 
The Vargas Family


----------



## az63 (Sep 30, 2007)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL U A.T.X RIDERS FROM A HOMIE IN PHX


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Nov 26 2009, 10:20 AM~15788381
> *hey alex happy birthday  i mean happy thanksgiving yall have a good one    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


birthday??? compa its to early,put the beer down...hahaha don't eat too much :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 25 2009, 11:26 AM~15777538
> *HAHAHAHA!!! Yeah! Miklo was like, "oh shit! That camaro behind us just hit us!" I looked back and the dude in the camaro was looking at the REAL accident that happened at the intersection. Miklo was like, "ahh...my neck...my neck...imma get $140 thousand for this!"    :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Then he started screamin "dandylion" for some odd reason....    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 25 2009, 12:18 PM~15778050
> *he had a flash back from the ltd, fast food every where... :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Nov 25 2009, 09:54 PM~15783774
> *Jesse here are the pics
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD BRO


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Nov 25 2009, 09:54 PM~15783774
> *Jesse here are the pics
> 
> 
> ...


i like that .. looks real good :thumbsup: 

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone down in da 512 from all of us up here in da 254  



iam full but iam still gonna go for 2nds :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 26 2009, 08:18 AM~15787612
> *y fat guys dont like turkeys cuz when the turkey sees a fat guy the turkey says gordo,gordo,gordo,gordo
> 
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING FROM THE CASTRO FAMILY
> *


 :angry: 


lol Happy Thanksgiving bro.. hope to see yall down this way on da 13th


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## SIDESHOW C.C. ATX (Oct 19, 2009)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO EVERYBODY FROM THE SIDESHOW C.C. FAMILIA :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 26 2009, 03:58 PM~15791324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad azz pic :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

x2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

hey Rob, that fruit salad you made was good,I never seen green cherries :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Nov 26 2009, 10:14 AM~15787859
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO EVERYONE...
> 
> Acosta512 ride looks good man, glad you got it fixed...
> *


Thanks Josh


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 26 2009, 11:05 PM~15794471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Trini looks like he's saying Wanna buy a fish? :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WHATS UP AUSTIN JUST GOT BACK FROM DOING THAT BLACK X-MAS SHOPPING IT DONT GET SO CRAZZY LIKE IT DID OVER THERE IN ATX BEEN UP SINCE 330 GOING TO GET SOME ZZZZZZZ :420:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 26 2009, 05:34 PM~15791991
> *hey Rob, that fruit salad you made was good,I never seen green cherries  :biggrin:
> *



not sold in Hood's


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 27 2009, 08:43 AM~15796414
> *WHATS UP AUSTIN JUST GOT BACK FROM DOING THAT BLACK X-MAS SHOPPING IT DONT GET SO CRAZZY LIKE IT DID OVER THERE IN ATX BEEN UP SINCE 330 GOING TO GET SOME ZZZZZZZ :420:
> *


i wonder how bad it got down here.. on the news they showed people camping out at Best Buy in Waco since Tuesday night .. Wal-Mart had 32" flat screens for $258 :0


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Nov 25 2009, 08:54 PM~15783774
> *Jesse here are the pics
> 
> 
> ...


ride looks clean.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 27 2009, 09:39 AM~15796563
> *not sold in Hood's
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 27 2009, 08:55 AM~15796617
> *i wonder how bad it got down here.. on the news they showed people camping out at Best Buy in Waco since Tuesday night .. Wal-Mart had 32" flat screens for $258  :0
> *


YEA MY DAD GOT 3 OF THEM SO U KNOW WHAT IM GETTING 4 X-MASS I NEED ANOTHER 1 4 MY OTHER COMP.....


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Nov 25 2009, 10:54 PM~15783774
> *Jesse here are the pics
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real clean homie :thumbsup: I heard it was gonna be NC blue but you know how ATX be talking :0 :0 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Nov 27 2009, 12:33 PM~15797449
> *Looks real clean homie  :thumbsup: I heard it was gonna be NC blue but you know how ATX be talking  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt :0


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Nov 25 2009, 09:54 PM~15783774
> *Jesse here are the pics
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Nov 27 2009, 11:10 AM~15796670
> *ride looks clean.
> *


Thanks homie,Dam where have you been?


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Nov 27 2009, 09:27 PM~15800942
> *Very nice :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks.


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 26 2009, 03:58 PM~15791324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 
CONGRATS


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

yall ready to grub some more tonight? i'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

http://www.pressreporter.com/news_article.php?id=2564
came out on 2 days np front page


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

cool, anyone goin' to chucky's show?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*I NEED A PAIR OF PRE-CUT COILS, PAIR OF CYLINDERS AND 3 SELONOIDS. WHO IN AUSTIN HAS THEM ?? *


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey rob,
How much can you get some red gucci material? I'm gonna do the headline door panel inserts and visors. I wanna re do the seats if it's not to much with some white materia for majority of it with the gucci inserts. Nothing special just straight down with maybe 3 bumps. (what ever white material is cheap but looks good) let me know give me a call 
7868521 
I got alot of work for you within the next couple months when I'm ready  :thumbsup:
Which is cheaper gucci

The I guess regular kind of the vinal kind?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

where you been bigg dogg? :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

old school beach cruiser


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 29 2009, 01:47 AM~15810757
> *old school beach cruiser
> 
> 
> ...


that's nice,I hope a chic owns it.
when you gonna do the one i bought,bike


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

When ever its ready for me. I will try to cruise by tommorow


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 29 2009, 01:52 AM~15810780
> *that's nice,I hope a chic owns it.
> when you gonna do the one i bought,bike
> *



A guy owns it. Hes got tats like Juanito 26. (CONN AIR) He like roses. :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 29 2009, 01:54 AM~15810789
> *When ever its ready for me.  I will try to cruise by tommorow
> *


call first,I might not be home :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 29 2009, 12:47 AM~15810371
> *where you been bigg dogg? :biggrin:
> *


chilling tired.. you going to the show


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 28 2009, 08:36 PM~15808272
> *Hey rob,
> How much can you get some red gucci material? I'm gonna do the headline door panel inserts and visors. I wanna re do the seats if it's not to much with some white materia for majority of it with the gucci inserts. Nothing special just straight down with maybe 3 bumps. (what ever white material is cheap but looks good) let me know give me a call
> 7868521
> ...



 
do you want material gucci or vinyl gucci? I will call you a lil later


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 29 2009, 09:28 AM~15811679
> *
> do you want material gucci or vinyl gucci?  I will call you a lil later
> *


Are they the same price? Probably not. 
What's better vinyl or material. And is. It better for the difference in price
Cool I'll talk to you about it then


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 29 2009, 09:59 AM~15811769
> *Are they the same price? Probably not.
> What's better vinyl or material. And is. It better for the difference in price
> Cool I'll talk to you about it then
> *


I think that material would be cheaper and easy to use,vinyl is more stiff and harder to wrap with


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 29 2009, 10:20 AM~15811842
> *I think that material would be cheaper and easy  to use,vinyl is more stiff and harder to wrap with
> *




Material it is :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 29 2009, 10:32 AM~15811907
> *
> 
> Material it is :thumbsup:
> *


but double check with rob,just to make sure :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 29 2009, 10:37 AM~15811937
> *but double check with rob,just to make sure  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin: I thought vinyl cuz it would be easier to clean if I get it dirty
Just wipe that bad boy down and be good rather than had a stain hno:

Rob can you get me a price range in looking at?
Headline visors and panels for now


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up squid jessica tryed to add u on myspace try to add her look 4 her on alex friends list


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 29 2009, 10:46 AM~15811972
> *whats up squid jessica tryed to add u on myspace try to add her look 4 her on alex friends list
> *


I have her as a friend ,nah,just kidding,she's on there somewhere :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 29 2009, 10:46 AM~15811972
> *whats up squid jessica tryed to add u on myspace try to add her look 4 her on alex friends list
> *


Sup rock :wave:
I thought I had yall as a friend  made a new one?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 29 2009, 10:57 AM~15812023
> *Sup rock :wave:
> I thought I had yall as a friend  made a new one?
> *


you gonna check out chucky's show today?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 29 2009, 11:02 AM~15812045
> *you gonna check out chucky's show today?
> *


I didn't even k ow there was one
Where at? Antonios? I might. My dad and them left to the grocieres
Are yall going?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 29 2009, 11:26 AM~15812152
> *I didn't even k ow there was one
> Where at? Antonios? I might. My dad and them left to the grocieres
> Are yall going?
> *


i tried looking for fabricking.com but its not there anymore....i will see if I cand find somewhere else to get it


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 29 2009, 11:36 AM~15812201
> *i tried looking for fabricking.com but its not there anymore....i will see if I cand find somewhere else to get it
> *


Alright  it's the red color to. Kinda like a light red with darker red gs


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

There's a site
Fabric4life.com

They had a nice louis vittion one
$25 bucks a yard 
And the gucci is the same but I didn't find the material I wanted


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 29 2009, 09:57 AM~15812023
> *Sup rock :wave:
> I thought I had yall as a friend  made a new one?
> *


yea we made a new 1


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 29 2009, 12:42 PM~15812638
> *yea we made a new 1
> 
> 
> ...


i got yalls friend request too bro  nice pic.. where was that takin at? i like the background with the Christmas tree and everything


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 29 2009, 12:42 PM~15812638
> *yea we made a new 1
> 
> 
> ...


I like that


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

whats up Josh, to bad about the show today,the rain and the poor attendece


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 29 2009, 01:59 PM~15813352
> *i got yalls friend request too bro   nice pic.. where was that takin at? i like the background with the Christmas tree and everything
> *


that was n SA right n front of the alamo


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 29 2009, 04:51 PM~15814122
> *I like that
> *


ey Squid where dey at??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 29 2009, 11:17 PM~15817888
> *ey Squid where dey at??
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

what up ATX


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 30 2009, 03:02 AM~15819539
> *what up ATX
> *


what up King61


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 29 2009, 05:37 PM~15814771
> *whats up Josh, to bad about the show today,the rain and the poor attendance
> *



X2... Weather sucked for damn sure....  But the weather is suppose to be back up in the 70's and clear skies come Saturday... :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

hope everyone had a great holiday ..... NOW GET BACK TO WORK :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 30 2009, 02:02 AM~15819539
> *what up ATX
> *


what it do


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Nov 30 2009, 08:50 AM~15820418
> *X2... Weather sucked for damn sure....   But the weather is suppose to be back up in the 70's and clear skies come Saturday... :biggrin:
> *


cool,I will bring my


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 30 2009, 09:02 AM~15820463
> *hope everyone had a great holiday ..... NOW GET BACK TO WORK  :biggrin:
> *


that means you too ghey :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

we have snow tue,wen,thur,  
http://www.wunderground.com/US/TX/Lamesa.html


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

How much is suede? :cheesy: that gucci crap is ugly


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 30 2009, 05:06 PM~15825013
> *How much is suede? :cheesy: that gucci crap is ugly
> *


suede thats shit is to clean u need to bcareful with that homie


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 30 2009, 06:10 PM~15825046
> *suede thats shit is to clean u need to bcareful with that homie
> *


hno: explain


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 30 2009, 06:24 PM~15825173
> *hno: explain
> *


its like a virgen you gotta be careful wit her you just cant run up in her and not expect to mess anything up :thumbsup: just take your time with it


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 30 2009, 06:29 PM~15825222
> *its like a virgen you gotta be careful wit her you just cant run up in her and not expect to mess anything up  :thumbsup: just take your time with it
> *


like the emo chick?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 30 2009, 06:30 PM~15825231
> *like the emo chick?
> *


dude she's a virgen? :0 

pics????


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 30 2009, 06:35 PM~15825283
> *dude she's a virgen?  :0
> 
> pics????
> *


Idk! hno:
I don't mess with her I've been going off campus for lunch now ever since she just appeared at our table


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 30 2009, 05:37 PM~15825304
> *Idk! hno:
> I don't mess with her I've been going off campus for lunch now ever since she just appeared at our table
> *


u messing around with a emo chick damn lando lots of things changed since my days lol j/k


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

dont end up like this dude or chick what ever it is


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 30 2009, 07:05 PM~15825590
> *u messing around with a emo chick damn lando lots of things changed since my days lol j/k
> *


Thas nasty :nosad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 30 2009, 07:11 PM~15825686
> *dont end up like this dude or chick what ever it is
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 30 2009, 08:44 PM~15827566
> *
> *


whats up alex and rob


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Nov 28 2009, 04:20 PM~15807047
> *I NEED A PAIR OF PRE-CUT COILS, PAIR OF CYLINDERS AND 3 SELONOIDS. WHO IN AUSTIN HAS THEM ??
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 30 2009, 11:07 PM~15828771
> *whats up alex and rob
> *


chillen,you get any snow yet :cheesy:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Just got the dates and cities for the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour.....pack your bags....it's road trip time......

Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule*

March 7, 2010 Phoenix, Arizona
March 28, 2010 Tampa, Florida
April 11, 2010 San Diego, California 
May 2, 2010 Albuquerque, New Mexico
May 16, 2010 Vallejo, California
May 30, 2010 Kansas City, Missouri
June 6, 2010 San Bernardino, California
June 27, 2010 Chicago, Illinois 
July 11, 2010 Denver, Colorado
July 25, 2010 Indianapolis, Illinois
August 8, 2010 Dallas, Texas
August 22, 2010 Portland, Oregon 
September 19, 2010 Pueblo, Colorado
October 10, 2010 Las Vegas, Nevada – SUPER SHOW

*All Show Dates Are Subject to Change


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 1 2009, 05:51 AM~15831167
> *Just got the dates and cities for the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour.....pack your bags....it's road trip time......
> 
> Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule*
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 30 2009, 07:11 PM~15825686
> *dont end up like this dude or chick what ever it is
> 
> 
> ...


haha


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 1 2009, 06:51 AM~15831167
> *Just got the dates and cities for the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour.....pack your bags....it's road trip time......
> 
> Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule*
> ...


Lrm?


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

ALEX, TINO, BIG ROB.....better keep an eye on BIG RICK! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 1 2009, 10:52 AM~15832479
> *Lrm?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 30 2009, 11:07 PM~15828771
> *whats up alex and rob
> *



:biggrin: 
HOWS IT GOING ROCK...STAY WARM UP THERE


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 1 2009, 02:00 PM~15834178
> *ALEX, TINO, BIG ROB.....better keep an eye on BIG RICK! LOL  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 1 2009, 03:00 PM~15834178
> *ALEX, TINO, BIG ROB.....better keep an eye on BIG RICK! LOL  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I THINK THEY WERE CALLING THE COPS!! :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Dec 1 2009, 04:13 PM~15835537
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I THINK THEY WERE CALLING THE COPS!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Dec 1 2009, 04:13 PM~15835537
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I THINK THEY WERE CALLING THE COPS!! :biggrin:
> *


I guess the candy didn't work on them


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 1 2009, 02:00 PM~15834178
> *ALEX, TINO, BIG ROB.....better keep an eye on BIG RICK! LOL  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 1 2009, 06:18 PM~15836851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think they were texting each other :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 1 2009, 06:24 PM~15836909
> *I think they were texting each other  :biggrin:
> *



yes texting and taking a pictures of each other


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

yall ready for some snow on Friday :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 1 2009, 07:09 PM~15837370
> *yall ready for some snow on Friday  :biggrin:
> *


I call bullshit


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 1 2009, 07:32 PM~15837679
> *:biggrin:
> I call bullshit
> *


thats wha iam thinkin too.. i just hope it stays nice on Saturday so we can hit up Waco. gonna be cold but sunny.. kinda like when we use to have our toys 4 tots shows in Belton i guess..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

What up peeps!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 1 2009, 08:50 PM~15838650
> *What up peeps!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 30 2009, 11:27 PM~15829747
> *chillen,you get any snow yet :cheesy:
> *


WE HAD A LIL N DA MORNING BUT IT WENT AWAY FAST BUT WE R SUPOST TO HAVE LIKE 1"1/2 OF SNOW 2 NIGHT


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 1 2009, 02:06 PM~15834817
> *:biggrin:
> HOWS IT GOING ROCK...STAY WARM UP THERE
> *


IM TRYING TO THE HIGH 2DAY WAS 38 BUT WE WILL C WHAT HAPPENDS MANIANA


----------



## Daniel Garza (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 1 2009, 08:32 PM~15837679
> *:biggrin:
> I call bullshit
> *


I agree with Alex. We live in Austin. Where it is hot year around. Maybe some cold rain but no snow


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WE HAVE SNOW IN LAMESA TX 
<img src=\'http://i46.tinypic.com/2s8foqq.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i48.tinypic.com/34ysg08.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i47.tinypic.com/10pd4eh.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 1 2009, 10:26 PM~15840735
> *WE HAVE SNOW IN LAMESA TX
> <img src=\'http://i46.tinypic.com/2s8foqq.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i48.tinypic.com/34ysg08.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


*BIG FLAKES.....*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 1 2009, 11:26 PM~15840735
> *WE HAVE SNOW IN LAMESA TX
> <img src=\'http://i46.tinypic.com/2s8foqq.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i48.tinypic.com/34ysg08.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


wow,have fun


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

TTT


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 1 2009, 07:32 PM~15837679
> *:biggrin:
> I call bullshit
> *


x2


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 2 2009, 12:27 PM~15845690
> *Ttt
> *


 i guess he got off already :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

I thought I'll post this for my friend Doug since he is in Austin Pitbull Puppies ukc registered "PR" Champion bloodline call 512.863.8042 or (973)437-3060


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Dec 2 2009, 04:40 PM~15848795
> *I thought I'll post this for my friend Doug since he is in Austin Pitbull Puppies ukc registered "PR" Champion bloodline call 512.863.8042 or (973)437-3060
> *


whats the price range :0


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 2 2009, 04:11 PM~15847862
> *i guess he got off already  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

That was fast!! :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

well he gets on layitlow io get Off


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 2 2009, 06:11 PM~15849189
> *whats the price range  :0
> *


Alex call him and tell him you saw it on layitlow.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Dec 2 2009, 05:40 PM~15848795
> *I thought I'll post this for my friend Doug since he is in Austin Pitbull Puppies ukc registered "PR" Champion bloodline call 512.863.8042 or (973)437-3060
> *


 :0 do he have any blue bloods?


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Does anybody know where I can get some vinyl here in Austin


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Dec 2 2009, 08:18 PM~15851712
> *Does anybody know where I can get some vinyl here in Austin
> *


at la pulga on 290 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Dec 2 2009, 08:18 PM~15851712
> *Does anybody know where I can get some vinyl here in Austin
> *


at Capitol City Ulphostery,near expose. they have like 10 yds. for $50,unless you want a special order.what color are you looking for?


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

WATS ZUP HOMIES? GOTTA LOVE THIS TEXAS WEATHER HUH. :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 2 2009, 09:35 PM~15852968
> *WATS ZUP HOMIES?  GOTTA LOVE THIS TEXAS WEATHER HUH. :wave:
> *


its not bad,i am eating ice cream float :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512+Dec 2 2009, 08:18 PM~15851712-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh yeah bro my bad i forgot to text you back... i couldnt remember the name of the place thats it ^^^


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

man,your always late or forget :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 3 2009, 01:56 AM~15856004
> *man,your always late or forget  :biggrin:
> *


Frekin Stoners! :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 3 2009, 01:56 AM~15856004
> *man,your always late or forget  :biggrin:
> *


i know :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin: it's cooooold!!!


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 2 2009, 09:04 PM~15852413
> *at la pulga on 290 :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 2 2009, 10:24 PM~15852802
> *at Capitol City Ulphostery,near expose. they have like 10 yds. for $50,unless you want a special order.what color are you looking for?
> *


Looking for Tan like mabe 5 yards but Im gonna check at the Flea Market this weekend thanks.


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 2 2009, 11:33 PM~15853906
> *oh yeah bro my bad i forgot to text you back... i couldnt remember the name of the place thats it ^^^
> *


No problem.. Ill check there too


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy+Dec 3 2009, 04:31 PM~15861356-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can find anything at la pulga.. well cept roasted corn and turkey legs now cuz that part burned down :tears:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Dec 3 2009, 05:19 PM~15861875
> *Looking for Tan like mabe 5 yards but Im gonna check at the Flea Market this weekend thanks.
> *


  just helping out


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 3 2009, 10:02 PM~15865092
> *  just helping out
> *


in that case.. anyone wanna take me to Pinky Monkey for my birthday? :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

who's grandma is that in black?

nice pic thou


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 3 2009, 01:59 PM~15860481
> *:biggrin: it's cooooold!!!
> *


pusssssssssssEit just hit 20deg.... over here and still snowing :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 4 2009, 12:25 AM~15867017
> *pusssssssssssEit just hit 20deg.... over here and still snowing :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 4 2009, 12:49 AM~15867623
> *:0  :0  :0
> *



get your ass to sleep... :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

hno: feeling great outside..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

We have snow! :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 4 2009, 01:05 PM~15871030
> *We have snow!  :0
> *


not in the hood :angry:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 4 2009, 02:05 PM~15871030
> *We have snow!  :0
> *


Now it's gone  And the sun is all shinny!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 4 2009, 01:16 PM~15871171
> *not in the hood :angry:
> *



almost done. should be done by tonight.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

the glasshouse.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Dec 4 2009, 03:53 PM~15872653
> *the glasshouse.
> 
> 
> ...



clean


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 4 2009, 03:59 PM~15872696
> *clean
> *


x2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 4 2009, 03:50 PM~15872622
> *almost done. should be done by tonight.
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 4 2009, 03:59 PM~15872696
> *clean
> *


x3


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Dec 4 2009, 03:53 PM~15872653
> *the glasshouse.
> 
> 
> ...


nice i want one


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Dec 4 2009, 04:53 PM~15872653
> *the glasshouse.
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Ernie


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Dec 4 2009, 03:53 PM~15872653
> *the glasshouse.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Dec 4 2009, 03:53 PM~15872653
> *the glasshouse.
> 
> 
> ...


ernie Me and the ol lady passed by yeserday in the lac but your ride wasnt there...hit me up maybe we can throw something on the grill :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 4 2009, 04:49 PM~15873770
> *ernie Me and the ol lady passed by yeserday in the lac but your ride wasnt there...hit me up maybe we can throw something on the grill :biggrin:
> *


sounds good rob. you know how i que it up. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

almost done.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

IF UR NOT A LONGHORN FAN U AINT SHIT TEXAS BIG 12 CHAMPS WE GOING TO THE ROSE BOWL


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 5 2009, 10:59 PM~15884898
> *IF UR NOT A LONGHORN FAN U AINT SHIT TEXAS BIG 12 CHAMPS WE GOING TO THE ROSE BOWL
> 
> 
> ...



Actually its not the Rose Bowl game. Its the BCS Championship Game in Pasadena. Its played in the same stadium as the Rose Bowl.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 5 2009, 10:08 PM~15885002
> *Actually its not the Rose Bowl game.  Its the BCS Championship Game in Pasadena.  Its played in the same stadium as the Rose Bowl.
> *


bcs championship rose bowl it dont matter we headed that way u know what i mean so whos down to go tailgate in Pasadena


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

HOOK'EM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Congrats Alex at today's show. Had fun chillin with everyone, hope you guys made it the rest of the way without getting stopped again :0 :cheesy:  ....... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Dec 6 2009, 12:54 AM~15885738
> *Congrats Alex at today's show. Had fun chillin with everyone, hope you guys made it the rest of the way without getting stopped again :0  :cheesy:   ....... :biggrin:
> *


thanks Josh, we made it home fine,we didn't stop to take a leak :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Congradulations to Alex and Josh on yalls wins in Waco :thumbsup: dammit even Raza Unida came out to Waco and represented :0 i dont know them but thats whats up.. 






i'll see yall next Sunday in da ATX  wasnt sure if i was gonna be able to make it but i gotta go now :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 6 2009, 04:02 AM~15886465
> *Congradulations to Alex and Josh on yalls wins in Waco :thumbsup: dammit even Raza Unida came out to Waco and represented  :0  i dont know them but thats whats up..
> i'll see yall next Sunday in da ATX   wasnt sure if i was gonna be able to make it but i gotta go now  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


congratulations to you too Miggy,I heard your name called :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Dec 6 2009, 01:54 AM~15885738
> *Congrats Alex at today's show. Had fun chillin with everyone, hope you guys made it the rest of the way without getting stopped again :0  :cheesy:   ....... :biggrin:
> *


Congrats to all whom placed at the show! and thank you RO for letting me chill with yall for lunch and to Josh for not quackin in the truck lol :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 6 2009, 11:33 AM~15887718
> *Congrats to all whom placed at the show! and thank you RO for letting me chill with yall for lunch and to Josh for not quackin in the truck lol :biggrin:
> *


  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

a couple of videos i took yesterday at the show in Waco


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by victorcay_@Dec 6 2009, 06:56 PM~15891314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 5 2009, 10:59 PM~15884898
> *IF UR NOT A LONGHORN FAN U AINT SHIT TEXAS BIG 12 CHAMPS WE GOING TO THE ROSE BOWL
> 
> 
> ...



Yeap Texas goin for the big one again!

Go longhorns !!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by victorcay_@Dec 6 2009, 06:56 PM~15891314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man,Rays car is bad azz, and congrats Victor on placing


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 6 2009, 04:02 AM~15886465
> *Congradulations to Alex and Josh on yalls wins in Waco :thumbsup: dammit even Raza Unida came out to Waco and represented  :0  i dont know them but thats whats up..
> i'll see yall next Sunday in da ATX   wasnt sure if i was gonna be able to make it but i gotta go now  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


hey miggy,did you hear that Omega died on Friday of a heart attack at the age of thrity six :angel: :angel:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 6 2009, 10:03 PM~15893309
> *hey miggy,did you hear that Omega died on Friday of a heart attack at the age of thrity six  :angel:  :angel:
> *


yea thats what Tito was tellin me yesterday in Waco. i told him i watched Smackdown friday night and i never heard anything bout it on there. but its on wwe.com.. :angel:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 6 2009, 11:03 PM~15893309
> *hey miggy,did you hear that Omega died on Friday of a heart attack at the age of thrity six  :angel:  :angel:
> *


Yea I seen it also that's sad


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 6 2009, 11:54 PM~15893933
> *yea thats what Tito was tellin me yesterday in Waco. i told him i watched Smackdown friday night and i never heard anything bout it on there. but its on wwe.com..  :angel:
> *


That's because he died on Friday n he also was no longer a WWE superstar


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 6 2009, 10:54 PM~15893933
> *yea thats what Tito was tellin me yesterday in Waco. i told him i watched Smackdown friday night and i never heard anything bout it on there. but its on wwe.com..  :angel:
> *


what time and channel are they showing smackdown on


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 12:35 AM~15895565
> *what time and channel are they showing smackdown on
> *


on the Austin CW channel at 1am now...


use to be at 9pm but they changed it to all late now. sometimes i dont even stay up for it anymore but this past Friday i was still up and watched the whole thing till 3am


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 5 2009, 10:59 PM~15884898
> *IF UR NOT A LONGHORN FAN U AINT SHIT TEXAS BIG 12 CHAMPS WE GOING TO THE ROSE BOWL
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 6 2009, 11:43 PM~15893790
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Bad Ass!!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> HOTT DAMN !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Nice one


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what's up tino


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 11:27 AM~15898477
> *what's up tino
> *


 and rob :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Dec 7 2009, 11:27 AM~15898477-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and miklo :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 12:27 PM~15898477
> *what's up tino
> *



WHATS UP BRO? :wave: :wave:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 5 2009, 10:59 PM~15884898
> *IF UR NOT A LONGHORN FAN U AINT SHIT TEXAS BIG 12 CHAMPS WE GOING TO THE ROSE BOWL
> 
> 
> ...


its a good thing your rich Rocky.,because them tickets are a grip


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Dec 4 2009, 07:36 PM~15874825
> *sounds good rob. you know how i que it up. :biggrin:
> *



Hey Rob...Make sure you bring Spook them Hot dogs...That's the only thing he can que up...LOL
What's up Spook... :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Dec 7 2009, 01:24 PM~15899765
> *Hey Rob...Make sure you bring Spook them Hot dogs...That's the only thing he can que up...LOL
> What's up Spook... :biggrin:
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 6 2009, 10:43 PM~15893790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: BONITO!


WATS ZUP HOMIES


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 7 2009, 11:38 AM~15899273
> *its  a good thing your rich Rocky.,because them tickets are a grip
> *


RICH MY DADS NAME IS RICH THATS ABOUT IT C U THIS WEEKIN HOW THE WEATHER LOOKING OVER THER 4 THIS WEEKIN


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 8 2009, 09:19 AM~15910785
> *RICH MY DADS NAME IS RICH THATS ABOUT IT C U THIS WEEKIN HOW THE WEATHER LOOKING OVER THER 4 THIS WEEKIN
> *


its looking good high in upper 60s,should feel like summer to you :biggrin: 

that's what I meant, you have Rich in the family


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 7 2009, 08:23 PM~15904942
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Rick I now you got some nudy pics somewhere. Why dont you post them in the cabaret section homie?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 8 2009, 01:12 PM~15912844
> *Hey Rick I now you got some nudy pics somewhere.  Why dont you post them in the cabaret section homie?
> *


so I guess you didn't go to the valley today :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 8 2009, 01:29 PM~15913027
> *so I guess you didn't go to the valley today :biggrin:
> *



Nope, my uncle passed away last night. So I am going stay till Wed for the services.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 8 2009, 02:12 PM~15912844
> *Hey Rick I now you got some nudy pics somewhere.  Why dont you post them in the cabaret section homie?
> *


if there are any I'm willing to get Pablo to pay some $$ for them.. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 8 2009, 01:34 PM~15913068
> *Nope, my uncle passed away last night.  So I am going stay till Wed for the services.
> *


my condolences to your family pablo,sorry to hear that :angel: :angel:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 8 2009, 02:03 PM~15913354
> *my condolences to your  family pablo,sorry to hear that  :angel:  :angel:
> *



x2


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 8 2009, 02:03 PM~15913354
> *my condolences to your  family pablo,sorry to hear that  :angel:  :angel:
> *


It was expected. He was in the hospital for two months. Real bad diabetic. Sort of like what Manuals dad went through.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

messin around
Still not done  ran out of time in class :cheesy:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 8 2009, 02:44 PM~15913759
> *messin around
> Still not done  ran out of time in class :cheesy:
> 
> ...


are u using magnetic lasso?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 8 2009, 02:59 PM~15913885
> *are u using magnetic lasso?
> *


Nah
Using the mask


----------



## STEPH (Nov 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 8 2009, 02:44 PM~15913759
> *messin around
> Still not done  ran out of time in class :cheesy:
> 
> ...


looks like shit :bwarf:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 8 2009, 01:34 PM~15913068
> *Nope, my uncle passed away last night.  So I am going stay till Wed for the services.
> *


 :angel:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

to
the 
top 
:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 8 2009, 02:44 PM~15913759
> *messin around
> Still not done  ran out of time in class :cheesy:
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 8 2009, 06:20 PM~15916130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man,I haven't seen that in awhile


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 8 2009, 06:20 PM~15916130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*ROLLERZ ONLY TOYS FOR TOTS CAR SHOW*

Date: Sunday December 13th

Location: Austin's Park 'n Pizza http://maps.google.com/maps/place?cid=4522...vApmSywTqxe2hAg

FREE TO THE PUBLIC 

Entry fee: cars-$15 or ($10 with a $5 toy) bikes-$10 or ($5 with a $5 toy)

Free Krispy Kreme doughnuts for breakfast (1st come 1st serve)

2 wrist bands per entry, wrist bands will get you in the building for free and will include a free pizza buffet (including salad bar and drinks)(rides and games extra)

R.O. rides will be on display 

Appearances by Trampia, Caddy Cartel, Locita, The Mud Puppies, and Big E, more TBA...

for more info call- Miklo 512-576-4210 or Josh 512-484-3965 

Vendor/booth fee is $25 if anyone is interested



http://www.1059thebeat.com/pages/events.ht...article=6343557

Park info:
attractions
pricing


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: thats for sho


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

:wave: ATX !


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by victorcay_@Dec 9 2009, 09:19 AM~15923166
> *:wave:  ATX !
> *


what up bRO


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Dec 9 2009, 11:08 AM~15923577
> *what up bRO
> *


Whats up John? :wave:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Dec 9 2009, 10:09 AM~15923589
> *Whats up John? :wave:
> *


what up tino!


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Dec 9 2009, 11:11 AM~15923604
> *what up tino!
> *



Chillen at the shop getting ready for our move to our new shop. :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Dec 9 2009, 10:12 AM~15923613
> *Chillen at the shop getting ready for our move to our new shop. :biggrin:
> *


where yall movin to


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Dec 9 2009, 11:14 AM~15923625
> *where yall movin to
> *


South Lamar across from Golden Coral. we are gonna start doing paint and body, leather, and still do tint and alarms.


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Dec 9 2009, 10:19 AM~15923674
> *South Lamar across from Golden Coral. we are gonna start doing paint and body, leather, and still do tint and alarms.
> *


kool bRO i still need to do my alarm just been busy lately but ill try to get over there soon


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Dec 9 2009, 11:14 AM~15923625
> *where yall movin to
> *


South Lamar across from Golden Coral. we are gonna start doing paint and body, leather, and still do tint and alarms.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Dec 9 2009, 10:21 AM~15923696
> *South Lamar across from Golden Coral. we are gonna start doing paint and body, leather, and still do tint and alarms.
> *


Whos the bodyman?


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Dec 9 2009, 11:14 AM~15923625
> *where yall movin to
> *


South Lamar across from Golden Coral. we are gonna start doing paint and body, leather, and still do tint and alarms.


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Dec 9 2009, 11:14 AM~15923625
> *where yall movin to
> *


South Lamar across from Golden Coral. we are gonna start doing paint and body, leather, and still do tint and alarms.


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 9 2009, 11:59 AM~15924141
> *Whos the bodyman?
> *


This guy named Mike from Killeen.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

good afternoon ATX :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 8 2009, 07:20 PM~15916130
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 


I WANT!!!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Bump^^^


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 9 2009, 03:07 PM~15926689
> *:0  :0  :0
> I WANT!!!
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 9 2009, 01:09 PM~15925598
> *good afternoon ATX :biggrin:
> *


q vole champ :h5:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 9 2009, 09:14 PM~15931159
> *q vole champ  :h5:
> *


just chilln like a villn,eh tu :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Dec 9 2009, 11:10 AM~15924234
> *South Lamar across from Golden Coral. we are gonna start doing paint and body, leather, and still do tint and alarms.
> *


I know how to paint and remove a dent :happysad:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 9 2009, 09:28 PM~15931258
> *just chilln like a villn,eh tu :biggrin:
> *


just here tryin to stay warm .. got a long day tomorrow. i found out today that my ticket in Austin isnt as much as i thought. its only 125 bucks so thats good but my speeding ticket in Rockdale"lil ass town" is 232 :uh: so thats bout 350 out my pocket for nothing


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 9 2009, 10:21 PM~15932137
> *just here tryin to stay warm .. got a long day tomorrow. i found out today that my ticket in Austin isnt as much as i thought. its only 125 bucks so thats good but my speeding ticket in Rockdale"lil ass town" is 232  :uh: so thats bout 350 out my pocket for nothing
> *


you know how it is,dem gangsters,the popo,need they money
they're the oldest clikaaround :uh:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 10 2009, 12:42 AM~15933895
> *you know how it is,dem gangsters,the popo,need they money
> they're the oldest clikaaround :uh:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 10 2009, 12:42 AM~15933895
> *you know how it is,dem gangsters,the popo,need they money
> they're the oldest clikaaround :uh:
> *


 i guess they tryin to get the 2010 dodge chargers now so they bustin everybody


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 10 2009, 07:58 AM~15935450
> *i guess they tryin to get the 2010 dodge chargers now so they bustin everybody
> *


whats up my central tx homie yall ready 4 this weekin c yall at the show i hope if the weather stays good over here


----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

TRAMPIA called me today to inform me that Fox 7 News will be at the Car Show/Toy drive this weekend to interview him and maybe a few people. We hope to see everyone out there to support a good cause.

HOOOOORAAAAAA!!!!! and I hope some Marines will be out there too :biggrin: 


Mrs. Lac
aka 
Sweet & Freaky


PS Bring something to stay warm in.

:h5:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Dec 10 2009, 09:46 AM~15935723
> *TRAMPIA called me today to inform me that Fox 7 News will be at the Car Show/Toy drive this weekend to interview him and maybe a few people. We hope to see everyone out there to support a good cause.
> 
> HOOOOORAAAAAA!!!!! and I hope some Marines will be out there too  :biggrin:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Dec 10 2009, 09:46 AM~15935723
> *TRAMPIA called me today to inform me that Fox 7 News will be at the Car Show/Toy drive this weekend to interview him and maybe a few people. We hope to see everyone out there to support a good cause.
> 
> HOOOOORAAAAAA!!!!! and I hope some Marines will be out there too  :biggrin:
> ...


cool, :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

If your not busy saturday, you can display your ride or come out and support a good cause


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

who gonna check it out?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 10 2009, 06:23 PM~15940517
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## -=NV THA 512=- (May 25, 2009)

whats up everyone! ok im asking everyone who knows my dad (HOMIEZ 56) to keep him in your hearts tomorrow. tomorrow hes goin to have heart surgery in the morning, and we just hope he pulls threw and be back out there hittin the switches again! ill let everyone know tomorrow if hes ok! thanks for all of yall support!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 10 2009, 09:08 AM~15935508
> *whats up my central tx homie yall ready 4 this weekin c yall at the show i hope if the weather stays good over here
> *


already bro ill see ya there.. if you get there before i do save me a couple of donuts


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by =NV THA 512=-_@Dec 10 2009, 10:03 PM~15943025
> *whats up everyone! ok im asking everyone who knows my dad (HOMIEZ 56) to keep him in your hearts tomorrow. tomorrow hes goin to have heart surgery in the morning, and we just hope he pulls threw and be back out there hittin the switches again! ill let everyone know tomorrow if hes ok! thanks for all of yall support!
> *


good luck homie, keep us informed


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by =NV THA 512=-_@Dec 10 2009, 09:03 PM~15943025
> *whats up everyone! ok im asking everyone who knows my dad (HOMIEZ 56) to keep him in your hearts tomorrow. tomorrow hes goin to have heart surgery in the morning, and we just hope he pulls threw and be back out there hittin the switches again! ill let everyone know tomorrow if hes ok! thanks for all of yall support!
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 10 2009, 11:13 PM~15944026
> *:angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


when are you leaving


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 10 2009, 08:23 PM~15941113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Da sandman got me! Lol


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Dec 10 2009, 06:23 PM~15941113-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
* Caught you slippin I see. lol *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 8 2009, 05:20 PM~15916130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* Nice, maybe I need to add a fourth stage to the truck.....hmmmm.*


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 9 2009, 09:21 PM~15932137
> *just here tryin to stay warm .. got a long day tomorrow. i found out today that my ticket in Austin isnt as much as i thought. its only 125 bucks so thats good but my speeding ticket in Rockdale"lil ass town" is 232  :uh: so thats bout 350 out my pocket for nothing
> *


* So what was the leasson learned here Miggy.......Don't get caught speeding duh homie. Have a safe drive to Austin this weekend. * :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 11 2009, 10:47 AM~15947494
> * So what was the leasson learned here Miggy.......Don't get caught speeding duh homie. Have a safe drive to Austin this weekend.  :thumbsup:
> *


Drive fast slow when you see a pig :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 11 2009, 10:47 AM~15947494
> * So what was the leasson learned here Miggy.......Don't get caught speeding duh homie. Have a safe drive to Austin this weekend.  :thumbsup:
> *


the ticket in austin was for amplified music,radio to loud. :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by =NV THA 512=-_@Dec 10 2009, 10:03 PM~15943025
> *whats up everyone! ok im asking everyone who knows my dad (HOMIEZ 56) to keep him in your hearts tomorrow. tomorrow hes goin to have heart surgery in the morning, and we just hope he pulls threw and be back out there hittin the switches again! ill let everyone know tomorrow if hes ok! thanks for all of yall support!
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel: tell him ill come by soon to kick it and shoot the shit


----------



## -=NV THA 512=- (May 25, 2009)

thanks everyone for your support for my dad! i have some bad news, my dad is gonna have a triple bypass heart surgery on monday! hes doin alright right now, so hopefully hes gonna do alot better when he recovers! is you feel you wanna see him, hes in the westlake hospital rm. 327 in the L building! and to everyone have fun at the carshow tomorrow, my dad was plannin to go tomorrow! keep him in your hearts! thanks


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by =NV THA 512=-_@Dec 11 2009, 04:25 PM~15950745
> *thanks everyone for your support for my dad! i have some bad news, my dad is gonna have a triple bypass heart surgery on monday! hes doin alright right now, so hopefully hes gonna do alot better when he recovers! is you feel you wanna see him, hes in the westlake hospital rm. 327 in the L building! and to everyone have fun at the carshow tomorrow, my dad was plannin to go tomorrow! keep him in your hearts! thanks
> *


keep your head up homie,if there is a way that your dad will come out of it fine,he will find it. just keep your head up. :angel: :angel: We will keep him in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## -=NV THA 512=- (May 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 11 2009, 04:40 PM~15950943
> *keep your head up homie,if there is a way that your dad will come out of it fine,he will find it. just keep your head up. :angel:  :angel:  We will keep him in our thoughts and prayers.
> *


thanks, i am! ill let everyone know what happens!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by =NV THA 512=-_@Dec 11 2009, 04:43 PM~15950993
> *thanks, i am! ill let everyone know what happens!
> *


  keep us posted


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by =NV THA 512=-_@Dec 11 2009, 04:25 PM~15950745
> *thanks everyone for your support for my dad! i have some bad news, my dad is gonna have a triple bypass heart surgery on monday! hes doin alright right now, so hopefully hes gonna do alot better when he recovers! is you feel you wanna see him, hes in the westlake hospital rm. 327 in the L building! and to everyone have fun at the carshow tomorrow, my dad was plannin to go tomorrow! keep him in your hearts! thanks
> *


i will keep in my prayers :angel:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:uh: damn its dead in here


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII+Dec 11 2009, 10:47 AM~15947494-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea that was the night before yalls show and then the following Sunday i was going home from Chicano park and got the speeding ticket so now i stay home more


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 11 2009, 09:52 PM~15954607
> *hell yea i cant afford anymore tickets
> yea that was the night before yalls show and then the following Sunday i was going home from Chicano park and got the speeding ticket so now i stay home more
> *


shit,one time we went to millitary and I tapped the front and got pulled over for dangerous driving and not having a front plate. As i was leaving the parking lot,a cop in the turning lane pulled me over for no lights on, SO as I was getting out my car, the switch box fell and went on 3 wheels and the cop shook his head. So I ended with 3 tickets that night....... and I still ain't paid them tickets :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 11 2009, 10:12 PM~15954871
> *shit,one time we went to millitary and I tapped the front and got pulled over for dangerous driving and not having a front plate. As i was leaving the parking lot,a cop in the turning lane pulled me over for no lights on, SO as I was getting out my car, the switch box fell and went on 3 wheels  and the cop shook his head.  So I ended with 3 tickets that night....... and I still ain't paid them tickets  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 11 2009, 10:12 PM~15954871
> *shit,one time we went to millitary and I tapped the front and got pulled over for dangerous driving and not having a front plate. As i was leaving the parking lot,a cop in the turning lane pulled me over for no lights on, SO as I was getting out my car, the switch box fell and went on 3 wheels  and the cop shook his head.  So I ended with 3 tickets that night....... and I still ain't paid them tickets  :biggrin:
> *


95SYdjRVCR0&NR


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 12 2009, 09:36 AM~15958065
> *95SYdjRVCR0&NR
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

question,where can I buy a trucha,dippin,og in austin,no young hog,they yell to damn much. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

helloooooooo....ooooo.....oooooo :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 12 2009, 01:53 PM~15959142
> *question,where can I buy a trucha,dippin,og in austin,no young hog,they yell to damn much. :biggrin:
> *


i like Young Hogg! he keeps it real! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 12 2009, 05:08 PM~15961112
> *i like Young Hogg! he keeps it real! :biggrin:
> *


me to,but I can do with all the yelling :biggrin:


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

I have a couple truucha dvds he even sent me a shirt with a dvd


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

i got some og riders,I had more but I cannot remember who borrowed them to ask for them back. :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*YALL READY???* :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, BOSSHAWG

whatup my ***** :biggrin:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 12 2009, 10:48 PM~15963240
> *SA ROLLERZ, BOSSHAWG
> 
> whatup my ***** :biggrin:
> *



WHAT UP BRO? :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Dec 9 2009, 09:19 AM~15923674
> *South Lamar across from Golden Coral. we are gonna start doing paint and body, leather, and still do tint and alarms.
> *


damn i guess you dont need me anymore :uh:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

:420: wud sup


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Dec 12 2009, 11:16 PM~15964191
> *:420: wud sup
> *


wat it du


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

what time yall headed to that show?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 13 2009, 12:48 AM~15965000
> *what time yall headed to that show?
> *


about 9 a.m. :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ill see everyone at the show today..


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 12 2009, 10:21 PM~15964237
> *wat it du
> *


nun much vato just hiding like always :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 13 2009, 06:00 AM~15966239
> *ill see everyone at the show today..
> *


hope you have a safe trip home,with no tickets :biggrin:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO THE SHOW TODAY!! IT WAS A GREAT SUCCESS!! CONGRATS TO EVERYONE WHO PLACED THANKS FOR ALL THE DONATIONS AND SUPPORT FROM ALL OUR SPONSORS, PERFORMERS, CARCLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS. THANKS TO THE SAN ANTONIO CHAPTER AND GULF COAST CHAPTER FOR YOUR SUPPORT. REMINDER HOUSTON AND GULF COAST CHAPTERS WILL BE HAVING A TOYDRIVE NEXT SUNDAY IN HOUSTON. HOPE EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT OUT TO HOUSTON. THANKS AGAIN FROM THE CENTRAL TEXAS AND AUSTIN CHAPTERS!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:0 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

wats up playa :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 13 2009, 09:19 PM~15971842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I told him not to stay up late  :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 13 2009, 09:19 PM~15971842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 13 2009, 09:56 PM~15972281
> *wats up playa :biggrin:
> *


whats good boss man.. did you see my back passenger tire?.. iam glad i made it home safe. wires showin like a muthafucka


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 13 2009, 10:14 PM~15972509
> *I told him not to stay up late  :biggrin:
> *


i told Savannah to put her (*Y*)'s on top of his head and let me take a pic.. she was bout to do it then she was like nah theres too many lil kids around. you'll prob start seeing me in Austin every weekend again i just hope this 1 isnt psycho or married well she said she's not married :dunno: she coo as hell though so it really dont matter i guess :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Dec 13 2009, 11:31 PM~15973527-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I forgotten to look, they are ALL psycho,no matter what,watch your back :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 13 2009, 11:52 PM~15973744
> *I forgotten to look, they are ALL psycho,no matter what,watch your back  :biggrin:
> *


hell yea


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

are you going to h-town next weekend?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 14 2009, 12:05 AM~15973890
> *are you going to h-town next weekend?
> *


nah my tires are bad and iam bout to take my rims off and have Johnny redo em. gotta fix my 5th and do some other work on the car that i keep puttin off. i gotta get all that day while we're in the off season. you going next weekend?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 14 2009, 12:21 AM~15974040
> *nah my tires are bad and iam bout to take my rims off and have Johnny redo em. gotta fix my 5th and do some other work on the car that i keep puttin off. i gotta get all that day while we're in the off season. you going next weekend?
> *


nahh,I thought you were taking savahanna there :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SouthsideLife, *BOSSHAWG*


What up!! 

:420:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 14 2009, 08:16 AM~15975233
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SouthsideLife, BOSSHAWG
> What up!!
> ...



WHAT UP AD? :wave:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 13 2009, 09:20 PM~15971851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is not the torta fest!!!!!!  :wow: :barf:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 14 2009, 09:31 AM~15976178
> *This is not the torta fest!!!!!!  :wow: :barf:
> *


damn!! he went there!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I didn't know he even knew what a torta is :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 14 2009, 04:58 PM~15979659
> *I didn't know he even knew what a torta is :biggrin:
> *


I learn my Spanish from off topic :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 14 2009, 05:02 PM~15979684
> *I learn my Spanish from off topic :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: lay it low....not just for pictures :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

whats up


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by =NV THA 512=-_@Dec 11 2009, 04:25 PM~15950745
> *thanks everyone for your support for my dad! i have some bad news, my dad is gonna have a triple bypass heart surgery on monday! hes doin alright right now, so hopefully hes gonna do alot better when he recovers! is you feel you wanna see him, hes in the westlake hospital rm. 327 in the L building! and to everyone have fun at the carshow tomorrow, my dad was plannin to go tomorrow! keep him in your hearts! thanks
> *


any word


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 14 2009, 10:31 AM~15976178
> *This is not the torta fest!!!!!!  :wow: :barf:
> *


lol thats fucked up..













fuck it more for me shit :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 14 2009, 07:20 PM~15980935
> *lol thats fucked up..
> fuck it more for me shit  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: its like your own donut :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 14 2009, 05:40 PM~15979978
> *whats up
> *


wat up


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 14 2009, 07:58 PM~15981380
> *wat up
> *


sup :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

sup


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

man,without rick its slow in here :uh:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 14 2009, 11:54 PM~15983572
> *man,without rick its slow in here  :uh:
> *


HE PROBABLY ALREADY GOT OFF! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Dec 14 2009, 11:41 PM~15984183
> *HE PROBABLY ALREADY GOT OFF! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: he hasn't gotten off for a while,no internet :biggrin:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

Congrats on your best of show win yesterday..Im a get there one day!! If i can manage to keep a ride long enuff!! lol!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Dec 15 2009, 12:22 AM~15984649
> *Congrats on your best of show win yesterday..Im a get there one day!! If i can manage to keep a ride long enuff!! lol!!
> *


thanks charles, you looked like you were getting around perty good,how you been


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 14 2009, 11:27 PM~15984688
> *thanks charles, you looked like you were getting around perty good,how you been
> *


I have been doin good all I do is work when i can..i have been cuttin down on the bad food(except yesterday) I ate only 4 pieces of pizza and then ate a salad..i usually eat around 12-18 pieces..i really wanna get back under 300..that would help alot..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

good luck with that


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

wud sup foolz?....


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

where everybody at in diz bitch?!!! :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

asleep mofo :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

i am awake now :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

man i need to get rid of this rash


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 15 2009, 08:36 PM~15993599
> *man i need to get rid of this rash
> *


wtf!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 15 2009, 07:53 PM~15993137
> *i am awake now  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92+Dec 15 2009, 09:58 PM~15993867-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up fool, you kicked ashley off her laptop or what :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> [/quotec]
> can you photo shop my head in place of landmarks :biggrin:
> that way i can have it for a screen saver


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

whats up fool, you kicked ashley off her laptop or what :biggrin:
[/quote]
fuk ya


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> > [/quotecan you photo shop my head in place of landmarks :biggrin:
> > that way i can have it for a screen saver
> 
> 
> :wow: coolpic Flaco.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 15 2009, 11:20 PM~15994882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


send me a pic (no ****) :biggrin: of you and ill see what i can do tomorrow in ps class :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 16 2009, 09:30 AM~15997320
> *send me a pic (no ****) :biggrin:  of you and ill see what i can do tomorrow in ps class :cheesy:
> *


pm sent


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 16 2009, 09:45 AM~15997416
> *pm sent
> *


 :cheesy: will try somethin out tomorrow after the final :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

sup atx.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Dec 16 2009, 10:15 AM~15997575
> *sup atx.
> *


hey,have you heard anything about homie?


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

whos driving the monte


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 16 2009, 10:36 AM~15997728
> *hey,have you heard anything about homie?
> *


sup alex, yea man he is doing great, he will be in the hospital 2-3 weeks.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> > [/quotecan you photo shop my head in place of landmarks :biggrin:
> > that way i can have it for a screen saver
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

and remove my big head...:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey guys


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Dec 16 2009, 11:03 AM~15997968
> *sup alex, yea man he is doing great, he will be in the hospital 2-3 weeks.
> *


thanks bump,maybe I'll get enough courage to go see him(i hate hospitals )


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jtap20_@Dec 16 2009, 10:55 AM~15997904
> *whos driving the monte
> *


that's landmark,taking it off the trailer


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 16 2009, 11:23 AM~15998133
> *and remove my big head...:biggrin:
> *


I thought that was gary,aren't you taller than him :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 16 2009, 12:47 PM~15998789
> *I thought that was gary,aren't you taller than him :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


I gots a tan :cheesy: 
oh it was cold early that day


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fairydust87_@Dec 16 2009, 11:25 AM~15998150
> *hey guys
> *


 :scrutinize: fuck u doin?


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 16 2009, 11:56 AM~15998408
> *thanks bump,maybe I'll get enough courage to go see him(i hate hospitals )
> *


 the smell!!! :barf:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 16 2009, 01:55 PM~15998848
> *I gots a tan :cheesy:
> oh it was cold early that day
> *


SO YOU SHRINK IN THE COLD LIKE A......... NEVERMIND...... :scrutinize:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 16 2009, 02:34 PM~15999658
> *SO YOU SHRINK IN THE COLD LIKE A......... NEVERMIND......  :scrutinize:
> *



y u thinking bout verga  





































cochino....
how u doin benny


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

TIRED, COLD, TIRED, COLD, TIRED, YEAH THAT ABOUT SUMS IT UP... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 16 2009, 03:37 PM~16000226
> *TIRED, COLD, TIRED, COLD, TIRED,  YEAH THAT ABOUT SUMS IT UP...  :biggrin:
> *


you sound like mrschavez ,in,out,in,out


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

after I said " I do " she said " Ya no " :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Dec 16 2009, 01:33 PM~15999139
> * the smell!!! :barf:
> *


that and you have that errie feeling :uh:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Dec 16 2009, 12:47 PM~15998789-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kinda like Tito's tan?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 16 2009, 06:18 PM~16001774
> *kinda like Tito's tan?
> *


oops i meant Bumpkin


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 16 2009, 12:56 PM~15998855
> *:scrutinize: fuck u doin?
> *


working  :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

anyone know whats the best furniture store in da ATX for a leather couch and recliner? or does anyone have a hook up


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 16 2009, 09:11 PM~16003560
> *anyone know whats the best furniture store in da ATX for a leather couch and recliner? or does anyone have a hook up
> *


ashley in pville has some nice stuff


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 16 2009, 06:18 PM~16001774
> *kinda like Tito's tan?
> *


that's not a tan,that's extra crispy :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 16 2009, 09:11 PM~16003560
> *anyone know whats the best furniture store in da ATX for a leather couch and recliner? or does anyone have a hook up
> *


discount furniture,they* WANNA SAVE YOU MONEY* :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 16 2009, 10:05 PM~16004189
> *that's not a tan,that's extra crispy :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

WAT UP ATX :wave:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 16 2009, 11:09 PM~16004249
> *discount furniture,they WANNA SAVE YOU MONEY :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

anybody need a 350 motor with trany cheap hit me up


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 16 2009, 10:09 PM~16004249
> *discount furniture,they WANNA SAVE YOU MONEY :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 16 2009, 05:03 PM~16001018
> *that and you have that errie feeling  :uh:
> *


 homie should be out this saturday, talk to lil man and he is improving much faster so will see whats up this weekend, he will probably need rest but knowing him he will be under some car working. :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Dec 17 2009, 08:17 AM~16007535
> * homie should be out this saturday, talk to lil man and he is improving much faster so will see whats up this weekend, he will probably need rest but knowing him he will be under some car working. :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sancho12000_@Dec 16 2009, 11:51 PM~16005510
> *anybody need a 350 motor with trany cheap hit me up
> *


Post pic's, is it a small block?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:dunno: best i could do :happysad:

ps your wearin lamarks bennie :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Dec 17 2009, 08:17 AM~16007535
> * homie should be out this saturday, talk to lil man and he is improving much faster so will see whats up this weekend, he will probably need rest but knowing him he will be under some car working. :biggrin:
> *


cool,I will see about going next week,give him time to rest.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 17 2009, 09:49 AM~16007962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I look like something off of the george lopez show,with a big head.

thanks squid,I am making that my screen saver


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 17 2009, 10:01 AM~16008015
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I look like something off of the george lopez show,with a big head.
> 
> thanks squid,I am making that my screen saver
> *


 :biggrin: i coulda resized it more but had problesm coloring the window back in  
ill try it when i come back from break


the dodge mabe after summer :0
minus the body drop for now


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 17 2009, 10:01 AM~16008015
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I look like something off of the george lopez show,with a big head.
> 
> thanks squid,I am making that my screen saver
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 


we can set you up in there and have some shots taken


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 17 2009, 11:01 AM~16008015
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I look like something off of the george lopez show,with a big head.
> 
> thanks squid,I am making that my screen saver
> *


its so life like.... wow
:biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 17 2009, 09:49 AM~16007962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 17 2009, 09:55 AM~16007992
> *cool,I will see about going next week,give him time to rest.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 17 2009, 10:49 AM~16007962
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: AWESOME!!!


And you even took Rob out the pic! Nice work!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

its a good try,I think so


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

wud sup pplz?


----------



## -=NV THA 512=- (May 25, 2009)

sup everyone! just to let yall know my dad was doin ok until earlier. he started to have complications and some pain so they got him under watch! he was doin better and they was gonna release him on saturday but now we dont know! and ya he needs rest but he'll be under some car workin as soon as he gets home! and thanks everyone for keepin him your hearts!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by =NV THA 512=-_@Dec 17 2009, 09:34 PM~16015122
> *sup everyone! just to let yall know my dad was doin ok until earlier. he started to have complications and some pain so they got him under watch! he was doin better and they was gonna release him on saturday but now we dont know! and ya he needs rest but he'll be under some car workin as soon as he gets home! and thanks everyone for keepin him your hearts!
> *


which one of ya took him the double meat and cheese burger, j/k bro, we'll keep him in our prayers.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by =NV THA 512=-_@Dec 17 2009, 09:34 PM~16015122
> *sup everyone! just to let yall know my dad was doin ok until earlier. he started to have complications and some pain so they got him under watch! he was doin better and they was gonna release him on saturday but now we dont know! and ya he needs rest but he'll be under some car workin as soon as he gets home! and thanks everyone for keepin him your hearts!
> *


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/user/westfesttv?ble...f/1/NnMzceHDSqg


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by =NV THA 512=-_@Dec 17 2009, 09:34 PM~16015122
> *sup everyone! just to let yall know my dad was doin ok until earlier. he started to have complications and some pain so they got him under watch! he was doin better and they was gonna release him on saturday but now we dont know! and ya he needs rest but he'll be under some car workin as soon as he gets home! and thanks everyone for keepin him your hearts!
> *


 all he needs is a cigarette  and a pepsi he is fine!!! haha


----------



## Daniel Garza (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by =NV THA 512=-_@Dec 17 2009, 10:34 PM~16015122
> *sup everyone! just to let yall know my dad was doin ok until earlier. he started to have complications and some pain so they got him under watch! he was doin better and they was gonna release him on saturday but now we dont know! and ya he needs rest but he'll be under some car workin as soon as he gets home! and thanks everyone for keepin him your hearts!
> *


Keep your head up. Tell your dad i said, What it do. Call if u need anything.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Dec 18 2009, 08:21 AM~16018448
> * all he needs is a cigarette   and a pepsi  he is fine!!! haha
> *


don't forget the sunflower seeds :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 18 2009, 11:10 AM~16019649
> *don't forget the sunflower seeds  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

I’m looking for a good shop to do an TPI engine swap any suggestions? :dunno:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

*What's crackin lay it low homies! *


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Dec 18 2009, 11:39 AM~16019918
> *I’m looking for a good shop to do an TPI engine swap any suggestions? :dunno:
> *


on a lac? :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 18 2009, 11:43 AM~16019967
> *What's crackin lay it low homies!
> *


whats up felix,hows the gulf treating you


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 18 2009, 11:52 AM~16020051
> *on a lac?  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fairydust87_@Dec 18 2009, 01:05 PM~16020172
> *:wave:
> *



WHAT UP? :wave: :wave:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fairydust87_@Dec 18 2009, 12:05 PM~16020172
> *:wave:
> *


MAKE MY MONEY......im hungrey :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 18 2009, 12:23 PM~16020324
> *MAKE MY MONEY......im hungrey :0
> *


 :0 hurr up :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i have a feeling Central Texas is gonna be doin big things in 2010 :0


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 18 2009, 12:56 PM~16020549
> *i have a feeling Central Texas is gonna be doin big things in 2010  :0
> *



Im finally gonna have a car on the streets after a long absence...thanks to the support of my love(fairydust87)


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 18 2009, 12:58 PM~16020563
> *Im finally gonna have a car on the streets after a long absence...thanks to the support of my love(fairydust87)
> *


i seen that at the show.. :thumbsup: yall looked busy so i didnt wanna interrupt :0


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 18 2009, 01:05 PM~16020604
> *i seen that at the show..  :thumbsup: yall looked busy so i didnt wanna interrupt  :0
> *


saw you were busy behind that camera..... :0


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 18 2009, 12:56 PM~16020549
> *i have a feeling Central Texas is gonna be doin big things in 2010  :0
> *


maybe rabbit...maybe :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 18 2009, 01:16 PM~16020678
> *saw you were busy behind that camera..... :0
> *


i should've kept thoses off layitlow :banghead:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 18 2009, 03:14 PM~16022105
> *i should've kept thoses off layitlow  :banghead:
> *


why those were good pics.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 18 2009, 04:14 PM~16022105
> *i should've kept thoses off layitlow  :banghead:
> *


you got in trouble didnt you? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 18 2009, 08:04 PM~16023595
> *you got in trouble didnt you? :0  :biggrin:
> *


Ooo


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 17 2009, 08:49 AM~16007962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 18 2009, 09:36 PM~16025091
> *:thumbsup:
> *


how you feeling rocky


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 18 2009, 06:55 PM~16024103
> *Ooo
> *


x2


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

DAM IT DEAD IN HERE WHERE THA FUK IS EVERYBODY AT???    


















:biggrin:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

:biggrin: yup


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

asleep mofo


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 18 2009, 07:04 PM~16023595
> *you got in trouble didnt you? :0  :biggrin:
> *


no not that its just everyone was dissin on her.. i think she fine though so for now on whatever pics we take ill just keep em for my eyes only cuz we suppose to be settin up something here soon with her photographer :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 19 2009, 11:23 AM~16028282
> *no not that its just everyone was dissin on her.. i think she fine though so for now on whatever pics we take ill just keep em for my eyes only cuz we suppose to be settin up something here soon with her photographer :biggrin:
> *


 u can show me, nuttin i haven aready seen!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 19 2009, 10:54 AM~16028476
> *u can show me, nuttin i haven aready seen!
> *


lol 

then she'll call me again askin why am i posting her pics :nono: 








but you can see em on myspace though :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 19 2009, 11:52 AM~16028845
> *lol
> 
> then she'll call me again askin why am i posting her pics  :nono:
> ...


isn't that the same if not worst then putting them on here......i'm not sure but i think it is.... :dunno:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

internett back on need to work on phone now


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 19 2009, 10:54 AM~16028476
> *u can show me, nuttin i haven aready seen!
> *


who are we talkin about


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Y'all ready for next year?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: FPEREZII, miggy254, 96_impalass
:wave: whut it dew homies.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fairydust87_@Dec 19 2009, 12:12 PM~16028968
> *isn't that the same if not worst then putting them on here......i'm not sure but i think it is.... :dunno:
> *


not really cuz on myspace only the people on my friends list can see em.. on here Everyone can see em even the weirdos ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 19 2009, 03:26 PM~16030317
> *who are we talkin about
> *


that girl Savannah that was at the Rollerz Only show last weekend


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 19 2009, 04:24 PM~16030306
> *internett back on need to work on phone now
> *


Where's my movies fool :scrutinize:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 19 2009, 04:26 PM~16030317
> *who are we talkin about
> *


u know who :tongue:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 19 2009, 03:29 PM~16030351
> *Where's my movies fool :scrutinize:
> *


bring them to dinner


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 19 2009, 02:28 PM~16030344
> *not really cuz on myspace only the people on my friends list can see em.. on here Everyone can see em even the weirdos ...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
* This is true. *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 19 2009, 04:34 PM~16030389
> *bring them to dinner
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, Cut N 3's
:wave: What's up homie.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 19 2009, 04:27 PM~16030330
> *Y'all ready for next year?
> 
> 
> ...


i like the hook


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 19 2009, 02:44 PM~16030489
> *i like the hook
> *


That's the best part I think to, helps the song.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 19 2009, 04:49 PM~16030521
> *That's the best part I think to, helps the song.
> *


yea that n Trea :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

you ready to eat big rick


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Hows that lac come along FPEREZII


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 19 2009, 03:50 PM~16030535
> *you ready to eat big rick
> *



yeah big dog.. hungry...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 19 2009, 03:50 PM~16030535
> *you ready to eat big rick
> *


no thanks :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: FPEREZII, miggy254, Cut N 3's

Sup homies. :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 19 2009, 04:52 PM~16030551
> *no thanks  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 19 2009, 02:51 PM~16030540
> *Hows that lac come along FPEREZII
> *


It's just there, I have not had a chance to mess with it to much. I just cleaned it up a little. I changed some things on the front pump.  Got to be ready for the haters. Cleaned up the trunk. Redid the sound, rewired & reran everything. I get real picky on how my wires are ran. Just need to finish the box for it, going with 2 square 12's. :biggrin: When I get home I am having the motor & trans redone. Not that they are messed up, just want to know that I can put it on the road and not have to worry about anything, since it will be all new. The only thing stopping me from really driving it is the a-arms, I need ones that are extended only a inch. The ones on there are like 2 1/2 inches. Thats about it.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 19 2009, 05:01 PM~16030600
> *It's just there, I have not had a chance to mess with it to much. I just cleaned it up a little. I changed some things on the front pump.   Got to be ready for the haters. Cleaned up the trunk. Redid the sound, rewired & reran everything. I get real picky on how my wires are ran. Just need to finish the box for it, going with 2 square 12's. :biggrin:  When I get home I am having the motor & trans redone. Not that they are messed up, just want to know that I can put it on the road and not have to worry about anything, since it will be all new. The only thing stopping me from really driving it is the a-arms, I need ones that are extended only a inch. The ones on there are like 2 1/2 inches. Thats about it.
> *


thats whats up. 2 1/2 inches is for the go hard street hoppin :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 19 2009, 03:28 PM~16030344
> *not really cuz on myspace only the people on my friends list can see em.. on here Everyone can see em even the weirdos ...
> *


hell you might have some weirdo friends on mysoace...never know


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fairydust87_@Dec 19 2009, 04:56 PM~16030946
> *hell you might have some weirdo friends on mysoace...never know
> *


thats true you'd be suprised who keeps up wit ur shit on there. but i have mostly girls on there  but some of them can get crazy too .. i know from experience








Hope all of KOP enjoyed their dinner tonight.. i just got home from work havent worked a weekend in bout a year


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 19 2009, 03:27 PM~16030330
> *Y'all ready for next year?
> 
> 
> ...


dammit i been havin that song in my head the whole evening now :biggrin: i remember everyone was jammin that when it first came out..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 19 2009, 09:49 PM~16033638
> *thats true you'd be suprised who keeps up wit ur shit on there. but i have mostly girls on there    but some of them can get crazy too .. i know from experience
> Hope all of KOP enjoyed their dinner tonight.. i just got home from work havent worked a weekend in bout a year
> *


dinner was good, I got a bandana shoes and hat blue of coarse :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 19 2009, 03:24 PM~16030306
> *internett back on need to work on phone now
> *


welcome back big dogg.....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 19 2009, 11:51 PM~16034869
> *dinner was good, I got a bandana shoes and hat blue of coarse  :biggrin:
> *


i gotta get you a red cap now  lol well iam off to work again .. yall goin to Tito's toy drive today?


----------



## -=NV THA 512=- (May 25, 2009)

sup everyone! finally my dad is home! hes doin ok, hes been pissed that he cant do anything! hes movin around and chillin! if anyone wants to come by and see him, just call him and see when is a good tome to come by! and thanks again for all the support! :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by =NV THA 512=-_@Dec 20 2009, 12:16 PM~16037109
> *sup everyone! finally my dad is home! hes doin ok, hes been pissed that he cant do anything! hes movin around and chillin! if anyone wants to come by and see him, just call him and see when is a good tome to come by! and thanks again for all the support! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

its a beautiful day out, wish i can go crusing  :angry:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Anna has the completed copy of the KOP Anniversay carshow / Torres Empire show (Dallas) for sale on dvd...complete with doughnut eating contest and car hop(s)
$7 each or $8 shipped


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 21 2009, 06:49 AM~16044822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: NICE!!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

sup atx :roflmao:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

SUP ALEX? :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Dec 21 2009, 10:56 AM~16046036
> *SUP ALEX? :wave:
> *


sup just catching up my computer went down yesterday


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 21 2009, 11:03 AM~16046103
> *sup  just catching up my computer went down yesterday
> *


no wonder i didn't see you....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fairydust87_@Dec 21 2009, 11:30 AM~16046409
> *no wonder i didn't see you....
> *


yup, now I know what how a person feels trying to quit smoking.....the withdrawal :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 21 2009, 11:51 AM~16046649
> *yup, now I know what how a person feels trying to quit smoking.....the withdrawal  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: fairydust87, unique27

r u following me... :scrutinize:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fairydust87_@Dec 21 2009, 11:55 AM~16046694
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


chit.theres rob I hope your on break :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 21 2009, 12:00 PM~16046748
> *chit.theres rob  I hope your on break  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: wat ever.... :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Dec 21 2009, 12:00 PM~16046748-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 
:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

aww she left


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 21 2009, 01:26 PM~16047539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pix but #2 makes me :barf:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 21 2009, 01:26 PM~16047539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


when is the last day again


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 21 2009, 02:59 PM~16047782
> *when is the last day again
> *



I have no idea when the last day is. I know tonight would be a great night to go since it's not too cold.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

i think the last day is tomorrow.... but i'm not sure :dunno:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Enjoying the nice weather today with homies and working on my trunk


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

man i wanna go home already... :banghead:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fairydust87_@Dec 21 2009, 07:38 PM~16051345
> *man i wanna go home already...  :banghead:
> *


working hard


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 21 2009, 07:51 PM~16051482
> *working hard
> *


i guess....i've done about 100 cases today and that's bout 9 or 10 cases per hour


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fairydust87_@Dec 21 2009, 08:00 PM~16051582
> *i guess....i've done about 100 cases today and that's bout 9 or 10 cases per hour
> *


damn...


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Dec 21 2009, 07:06 PM~16051009
> *Enjoying the nice weather today with homies and working on my trunk
> 
> 
> ...


who's lac is that next to Jesse's and tell Henry to sell that lac in the drive way or make it a low low :biggrin: How's the fam ?


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Dec 21 2009, 07:06 PM~16051009
> *Enjoying the nice weather today with homies and working on my trunk
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:uh: same ol chit different day


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fairydust87_@Dec 21 2009, 06:21 PM~16049895
> *i think the last day is tomorrow.... but i'm not sure :dunno:
> *


It is today. I was out there last night and saw a sign.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fairydust87+Dec 21 2009, 05:21 PM~16049895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  thanks peps


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 22 2009, 11:02 AM~16057148
> *:wave:
> *


what's up felix,you gonna make it home for xmas?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 22 2009, 10:09 AM~16057220
> *what's up felix,you gonna make it home for xmas?
> *


Not to sure yet, we are headed in now, but might have to be back Christmas day to go back out. :angry:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Dec 22 2009, 01:14 PM~16058353
> *
> *


do you have any leftover cadi parts?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

well only 3 more days till x-mas..... :cheesy:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fairydust87_@Dec 22 2009, 01:44 PM~16058549
> *well only 3 more days till x-mas..... :cheesy:
> *


and we havent started shopping


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 22 2009, 02:13 PM~16058859
> *and we havent started shopping
> *


i kno hno:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

damn I just got bit by an ant and that motherfucker was all teeth....


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

:roflmao:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 22 2009, 01:53 PM~16059239
> *damn I just got bit by an ant and that motherfucker was all teeth....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
* Sorry......but you have to admit, that is kinda funny. * :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92+Dec 22 2009, 03:34 PM~16059588-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just as long as my pain makes you laugh


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 21 2009, 08:51 PM~16051482
> *working hard
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 22 2009, 03:13 PM~16058859
> *and we havent started shopping
> *


me nether


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 22 2009, 12:43 PM~16058110
> *Not to sure yet, we are headed in now, but might have to be back Christmas day to go back out. :angry:
> *


damn....that sucks.  well.either way I hope you have a good one


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I don't want to have to search for it,but does anyone know when is the LRM denver show?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 22 2009, 04:52 PM~16060340
> *I don't want to have to search for it,but does anyone know when is the LRM denver show?
> *


july 11th...is what i got but dates are not set in stone....


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lowrider Experience Impala magazine and Lowrider magazine team up for a new tour...

March 7, 2010 Phoenix, Arizona
March 28, 2010 Tampa, Florida
April 11, 2010 San Diego, California 
May 2, 2010 Albuquerque, New Mexico
May 16, 2010 Vallejo, California
May 30, 2010 Kansas City, Missouri
June 6, 2010 San Bernardino, California
June 27, 2010 Chicago, Illinois 
July 11, 2010 Denver, Colorado
July 25, 2010 Indianapolis, Illinois
August 8, 2010 Dallas, Texas
August 22, 2010 Portland, Oregon 
September 19, 2010 Pueblo, Colorado
October 10, 2010 Las Vegas, Nevada – SUPER SHOW


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

lamark call me big dog


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 22 2009, 05:09 PM~16060489
> *Lowrider Experience Impala magazine and Lowrider magazine team up for a new tour...
> 
> March 7, 2010 Phoenix, Arizona
> ...


thanks rob


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 22 2009, 05:48 PM~16060841
> *thanks rob
> *


n/p

will yall be home thurs. christmas eve? we got to drop some stuff for the kids...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 22 2009, 06:06 PM~16061002
> *n/p
> 
> will yall be home thurs. christmas eve? we got to drop some stuff for the kids...
> *


we should be home,we don't have any plans and bring me a video,I'll pay for shipping 
:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 22 2009, 06:23 PM~16061168
> *we should be home,we don't have any plans and bring me a video,I'll pay for shipping
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 22 2009, 05:09 PM~16060489
> *Lowrider Experience Impala magazine and Lowrider magazine team up for a new tour...
> 
> March 7, 2010 Phoenix, Arizona
> ...



:0


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

WAT UP ALEX


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 06:30 PM~16061249
> *WAT UP ALEX
> *


wats upWERO :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Dec 21 2009, 10:48 PM~16052513
> *who's lac is that next to Jesse's and tell Henry to sell that lac in the drive way or make it a low low :biggrin: How's the fam ?
> *


Sup family is good,The Lac belongs to my friend Willie porject in the works,and for some reason Henrys Lac always ends up in our pics lol it is for sale too...So how are things on your end?


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: heeeeey heeeeaaaay


----------



## Daniel Garza (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 22 2009, 11:58 PM~16064066
> *:biggrin: heeeeey heeeeaaaay
> *


yo dog what does ttt mean ?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Daniel Garza_@Dec 23 2009, 12:03 AM~16064814
> *yo dog what does ttt mean ?
> *


it means To The Top, its a way to move the the topics to the top


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Dec 21 2009, 08:06 PM~16051009
> *Enjoying the nice weather today with homies and working on my trunk
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Cutty's and Cadi's :thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Dec 22 2009, 08:14 PM~16062324
> *Sup family is good,The Lac belongs to my friend Willie porject in the works,and for some reason Henrys Lac always ends up in our pics lol it is for sale too...So how are things on your end?
> *


Moving along ,trying to stack some paper to get this caddy done


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Dec 22 2009, 08:14 PM~16062324
> *Sup family is good,The Lac belongs to my friend Willie porject in the works,and for some reason Henrys Lac always ends up in our pics lol it is for sale too...So how are things on your end?
> *


The wife hooked me up with this for Xmas


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Leaving for Pecos in the morning for Christmas with Amy's family. 
*Merry Christmas to everyone! ! Have a safe one. *

Coming in 2010


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Dec 23 2009, 10:13 AM~16066765
> *Leaving for Pecos in the morning for Christmas with Amy's family.
> Merry Christmas to everyone! !  Have a safe one.
> 
> ...


  that'll be cool


----------



## Daniel Garza (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 23 2009, 01:38 AM~16065146
> *it means To The Top, its a way to move the the topics to the top
> *


Thank u big dog. How u doing. Sorry i have not stopped be lately been working to much. I try to stop by soon man.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Daniel Garza_@Dec 23 2009, 11:12 AM~16067315
> *Thank u big dog.  How u doing. Sorry i have not stopped be lately been working to much.  I try to stop by soon man.
> *


that's cool,whenever you have time....we are doing good .everyone is in good health.what more can you ask for.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what's up AD


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Merry Christmas Eve Eve


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

stalker


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

:420:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 23 2009, 03:23 PM~16069832
> *stalker
> *


no im not :angry: 







or am i :0


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Dec 23 2009, 10:39 AM~16066537
> *The wife hooked me up with this for Xmas
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh Weeeee


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

A Little Holiday Cheer for the Homies


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Dec 23 2009, 07:54 PM~16072259
> *A Little Holiday Cheer for the Homies
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 23 2009, 09:32 PM~16073248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


does this mean that they are goin' to print your pics in the magazine?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 23 2009, 09:32 PM~16073248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

make sure yall leave santa some cookies and a cold glass of leche


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 23 2009, 10:23 PM~16073743
> *does this mean that they are goin' to print your pics in the magazine?
> *


i hope...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

well I hope you all have a safe and happy Christmas from my family to yours...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*MERRY XMAS MOFO'S*


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

hope everything is ok with everyone.... merry xmas


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Hope everyone has a safe & Merry Christmas. *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, Cut N 3's
:wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 23 2009, 10:32 PM~16073248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


No more big Rick :-/
n what happened to yesterday?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 24 2009, 04:43 PM~16080311
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FPEREZII, Cut N 3's
> :wave:
> *


What up homie


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, 73monte

Merry Christmas homie. :wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Dec 24 2009, 08:21 AM~16076361
> *make sure yall leave santa some cookies and a cold glass of leche
> *


i would man but the rats or the roaches would get to em first ..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 24 2009, 04:45 PM~16080867
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FPEREZII, 73monte
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas to you too, did you make it home?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up atx wanna wish every1 a merry christmas 


just trying the new laptop my mom and dad gave me its nice


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, Sr.Castro
Merry Christmas bro.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

wats up homies


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 24 2009, 06:02 PM~16081930
> *Merry Christmas to you too, did you make it home?
> *


Yep, got to be back in Louisiana Monday @ 7 a.m.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*Ok for you tattoo fanatics....I AM HAVING A TATTOO PARTY on Jan.18 .2010,on a sunday.The artists is Roger,some of you already know him,and some of you already have his work on you. The first 3 to pm me will get in. We already have 4 in line*


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

merry xmas to everyone from the sanchez family


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 24 2009, 10:44 PM~16084032
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FPEREZII, Sr.Castro
> Merry Christmas bro.
> *


merry x-mas glad u got home safe


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 24 2009, 11:59 PM~16084140
> *Ok for you tattoo fanatics....I AM HAVING A TATTOO PARTY  on Jan.18 .2010,on a sunday.The artists is Roger,some of you already know him,and some of you already have his work on you. The first  3 to pm me will get in. We already  have 4 in  line
> *


 okay, I have 3 already If i have any cancelled I will put it up.


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 25 2009, 10:14 PM~16091233
> *okay,  I have 3 already If i have any cancelled  I will put it up.
> *


AYYYY!!!! let me know if someone baks down


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

Ha ha ha


> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 24 2009, 06:32 PM~16081726
> *i would man but the rats or the roaches would get to em first ..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Hope everyone had a good and safe Christmas today. wheres da new years parties at next week? :biggrin: hopefully i dont have to work


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: AT YOUR HOUSE HOMIE


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MiKLO, Fatboy64
:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Dec 25 2009, 11:24 PM~16091306
> *AYYYY!!!! let me know if someone baks down
> *


will do


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 26 2009, 03:06 PM~16094766
> *
> *


what's up coolo


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 26 2009, 11:29 AM~16093747
> *will do
> *


kewl!


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

:wave: WAT SUP HOMES, 2009 ALMOST OVER


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

whats going on alex long time no see... how you been...


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

"Hijes de Villa"-Tequila


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Dec 26 2009, 07:27 PM~16096211
> *
> 
> *


I hope you keep that bottle.


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 26 2009, 10:52 PM~16098563
> *I hope you keep that bottle.
> *


na my dad got it for terry as a christmas gift we gonna drink it on new years


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: what's up chorizo


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

:420:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

TTB!!! :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Dec 25 2009, 11:35 PM~16091406
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: AT YOUR HOUSE HOMIE
> *


if you feel like driving an hour & half come on down. ill be barbq'n and have the coronas on ice. maybe another bottle of el jemador that shit fucked me up in Houston.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 27 2009, 11:47 AM~16100426
> *if you feel like driving an hour & half come on down. ill be barbq'n and have the coronas on ice. maybe another bottle of el jemador that shit fucked me up in Houston.
> *


INDEED!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 27 2009, 09:47 AM~16100426
> *if you feel like driving an hour & half come on down. ill be barbq'n and have the coronas on ice. maybe another bottle of el jemador that shit fucked me up in Houston.
> *


o ok i see how it is .. no invite for me :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 11:55 AM~16100871
> *o  ok  i  see  how  it  is ..  no  invite  for  me :angry:
> *


because you ain't nobody... :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 12:55 PM~16100871
> *o  ok  i  see  how  it  is ..  no  invite  for  me :angry:
> *


He dont want u :barf: on the carpet :uh:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 27 2009, 10:57 AM~16100885
> *because you ain't nobody... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ooooo shit


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 27 2009, 10:57 AM~16100885
> *because you ain't nobody... :biggrin:
> *


idiota mariposa..... dont you start with me :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 27 2009, 10:58 AM~16100899
> *He dont want u  :barf: on the carpet :uh:
> *


das you


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

what every 1 doing 4 new years


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up family.....


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 27 2009, 03:14 PM~16102401
> *what every 1 doing 4 new years
> *


getting fukd up.. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 27 2009, 02:20 PM~16102438
> *getting fukd up.. :biggrin:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 27 2009, 02:20 PM~16102438
> *getting fukd up.. :biggrin:
> *


going to try to be in atx on thr-sun where u going to b at


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 27 2009, 03:20 PM~16102438
> *getting fukd up.. :biggrin:
> *


yeah what he said  alex what yall doing?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

Joey jr,Joey sr,Richard sr,Santa (Rocky),Cruz,Richard jr,Evan
Anjelitos cc 
kids we gave presents to 4 x-mas
then i went to walmart and made some money by ringing a bell outside lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

the real brown santa.. :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Dec 27 2009, 11:55 AM~16100871-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aww c mon we all fam.. everyones invitied just remember theres a state trooper that lives across the street so we might have to keep it quite but if mrchavez starts a fire by burning the sausages theres a guy from the fire department that lives on da other side of my house so we good


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 27 2009, 11:33 PM~16106883
> *aww c mon we all fam.. everyones invitied just remember theres a state trooper that lives across the street so we might have to keep it quite but if mrchavez starts a fire by burning the sausages theres a guy from the fire department that lives on da other side of my house so we good
> *


that troopers will probably be working that night...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

dammit i see ATX representing ..






i wish i could've been a part of that 1 .. song makes me wanna get in da car and hit the highway but there aint nowhere to go  off season sucks but iam spending more time at home now so thats good i guess. ill be ready to start adding them miles again starting in April :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 27 2009, 11:38 PM~16106938
> *that troopers will probably be working that night...
> *


no shit bro they was out in full force on Xmas eve pullin people over left and right on the highway where i work. once he was done with 1 he was already pullin someone else over. 


and that fool aint never home newayz. too bad his wife is throwed cuz i bet she's lonely being there all da time by herself. we can send mrchavez over to ask for a cup of sugar ...  or a pack of ball park franks .. he might like her


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up alex


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 27 2009, 11:53 PM~16107113
> *whats up alex
> *


wats up rocky ya coming down for new years.


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 28 2009, 12:42 AM~16107005
> *no shit bro they was out in full force on Xmas eve pullin people over left and right on the highway where i work. once he was done with 1 he was already pullin someone else over.
> and that fool aint never home newayz. too bad his wife is throwed cuz i bet she's lonely being there all da time by herself. we can send mrchavez over to ask for a cup of sugar ...   or a pack of ball park franks .. he might like her
> *


 :0


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Dec 26 2009, 08:27 PM~16096211
> *
> 
> *



that goes down very well... I give it 1.5 thumbs up


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 27 2009, 04:01 PM~16103088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* Glad y'all had a good Christmas bro. * :thumbsup:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

What up peps? Wanted to let everybody know, I have a stereo for sale. It’s a Pioneer AVH-P6400CD detachable face cd player with a 6.5 inch motorized flip out screen. Just the touch of a button and it slides out and flips up on its own. It has different display graphics. It has all kinds of functions like a built in EQ, three sets of RCA outputs, built in crossovers, etc... Audio/Video input, ready for any video game system, DVD player or back-up camera. Rear video output for adding more monitors in the back. I have the box, all the manuals, all plugs and the remote. There is a small scratch on the side of the housing from the screen sliding in and out, and the eject button is rubbed alittle. If you look closely you can see the blems in the pics. But other than that there is nothing wrong with it. I am selling it because I got a new stereo and have no use for this one. I want $250 for it. Not really wanting to trade but let me know what you got and maybe? No stereo stuff, don’t need any more. lol Any questions, let me know. As most of you know, I work a crazy ass schedule but the best way to get a hold of me is to text me. 512-636-3176 Thanks :biggrin: :biggrin: 
































































Oh yeah, I can show you how to bypass that so you can watch videos while driving


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 27 2009, 11:12 PM~16107290
> *wats up rocky ya coming  down for new years.
> *


yea homie but we saw the weather to day and we have 70% chance of snow maniana


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> What up peps? Wanted to let everybody know, I have a stereo for sale. It’s a Pioneer AVH-P6400CD detachable face cd player with a 6.5 inch motorized flip out screen. Just the touch of a button and it slides out and flips up on its own. It has different display graphics. It has all kinds of functions like a built in EQ, three sets of RCA outputs, built in crossovers, etc... Audio/Video input, ready for any video game system, DVD player or back-up camera. Rear video output for adding more monitors in the back. I have the box, all the manuals, all plugs and the remote. There is a small scratch on the side of the housing from the screen sliding in and out, and the eject button is rubbed alittle. If you look closely you can see the blems in the pics. But other than that there is nothing wrong with it. I am selling it because I got a new stereo and have no use for this one. I want $250 for it. Not really wanting to trade but let me know what you got and maybe? No stereo stuff, don’t need any more. lol Any questions, let me know. As most of you know, I work a crazy ass schedule but the best way to get a hold of me is to text me. 512-636-3176 Thanks :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:scrutinize:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Where's ALEJANDRO CHINGOW :roflmao: 

wheres new years at?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

whats up ATX homies


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 28 2009, 09:51 PM~16116076
> *Where's ALEJANDRO CHINGOW :roflmao:
> 
> wheres new years at?
> *


same place as always :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 28 2009, 11:02 PM~16116897
> *same place as always :biggrin:
> *


hot chocolate and menudo??


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

wut up


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 28 2009, 11:33 PM~16117331
> *hot chocolate and menudo??
> *


and munwelos and turkey and dressing and black eye peas....I think that's it.. :uh:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 28 2009, 11:49 PM~16117493
> *and munwelos and turkey and dressing and black eye peas....I think that's it.. :uh:
> *


sounds good


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 29 2009, 12:49 AM~16117493
> *and munwelos and turkey and dressing and black eye peas....I think that's it.. :uh:
> *



Gotta have ham and cabbage too! All for good luck!


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up atx its snowing like ceazy over here what does the weather look like over there and whats up 4 new years where is ever 1 going to b at


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 29 2009, 03:16 PM~16122796
> *whats up atx its snowing like ceazy over here what does the weather look like over there and whats up 4 new years where is ever 1 going to b at
> *


I'll be at home doin nuttin


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 29 2009, 02:23 PM~16122830
> *I'll be at home doin nuttin
> *


with your left or right hand? :biggrin: 






:wave:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 29 2009, 01:23 PM~16122830
> *I'll be at home doin nuttin
> *


we need to get together and do something homie 




my kids in the snow 2day


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 29 2009, 03:38 PM~16122956
> *with your left or right hand? :biggrin:
> :wave:
> *


maybe he'll lend you the other hand.... :barf:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

:uh: o god!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 29 2009, 02:23 PM~16122830
> *I'll be at home doin nuttin
> *


 why don't you come with us???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 29 2009, 04:30 PM~16124088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ya look cold.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

alex what time are you leaving? lamark do you need me to pick you up?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 29 2009, 04:29 PM~16124728
> *ya look cold.
> *


na homie it was nice outside so whats up where yall going to b at


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 29 2009, 06:13 PM~16125272
> *na homie it was nice outside so whats up where yall going to b at
> *


mona's grandmas house...its legal for fireworks out there and food...lots of food. :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 29 2009, 06:19 PM~16125329
> *mona's grandmas house...its legal for fireworks out there  and food...lots of food.  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

sup family


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 29 2009, 06:21 PM~16125356
> *sup family
> *


:wave: hows work going


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 29 2009, 05:38 PM~16124825
> *alex what time are you leaving? lamark do you need me to pick you up?
> *


don't ask him...just bring him...by his ear...

oh..well be goin' about 8 or so :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

wat up every1


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 29 2009, 06:20 PM~16125346
> *:biggrin:
> *


does anna work on friday...if yes, she gonna be tired.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 29 2009, 06:31 PM~16125455
> *does anna work on friday...if yes, she gonna be tired.
> *


yea i do ....and thursday as well


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fairydust87_@Dec 29 2009, 06:33 PM~16125479
> *yea i do ....and thursday as well
> *


noooooo!!!
I wanted so menudo  



































DOOKIE


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

gotta go,watching paranormal activity


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 29 2009, 06:36 PM~16125504
> *noooooo!!!
> I wanted so menudo
> DOOKIE</span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>u know me i don't give a fuck bout work....i don't shit any ways here, so we better go....


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 29 2009, 06:36 PM~16125510
> *gotta go,watching paranormal activity
> *


you gonna be bored and when you least expect it, your gonna shit yourself... :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 29 2009, 06:39 PM~16125535
> *you gonna be bored and when you least expect it, your gonna shit yourself... :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fairydust87_@Dec 29 2009, 06:38 PM~16125523
> *u know me i don't give a fuck bout work....[COLOR=blue]i don't shit any ways here, so we better go....[/color]
> *



:uh:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: FPEREZII, unique27, 73monte, 96_impalass

:wave:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 29 2009, 06:24 PM~16125386
> *:wave: hows work going
> *


good. just slow...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 29 2009, 06:26 PM~16125413
> *don't ask him...just bring him...by his ear...
> 
> oh..well be goin' about 8 or so  :biggrin:
> *



will do.. are yall going to have chiken  ....

ok cool. see you are your house..


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 29 2009, 06:53 PM~16125683
> *will do.. are yall going to have chiken  ....
> 
> ok cool. see you are your house..
> *



chicken...was that a black question....


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 29 2009, 06:28 PM~16124715
> *why don't you come with us???
> *


Have to ask Bri if she wants to go


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 29 2009, 07:54 PM~16125697
> *chicken...was that a black question....
> *


 :guns:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 29 2009, 06:54 PM~16125697
> *chicken...was that a black question....
> *



no that was a fat question


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 29 2009, 06:39 PM~16125535
> *you gonna be bored and when you least expect it, your gonna shit yourself... :biggrin:
> *


boring.....I had a better time scareing mona...hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Dec 29 2009, 06:53 PM~16125683
> *will do.. are yall going to have chiken  ....
> 
> ok cool. see you are your house..
> *


no chicken..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up atx c yall later on 2day


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 30 2009, 09:42 AM~16132208
> *whats up atx c yall later on 2day
> *


be safe on da road.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

SUP ATX


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 30 2009, 08:59 AM~16132294
> *be safe on da road.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

What's crackin ATX!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Anybody know where I can get a t-shirt screen printed with a quick turnaround?


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

It is near the Christmas break of the school year. The students have turned in all their work and there is really nothing more to do. All the children are restless and the teacher decides to have an early dismissal. 
Teacher: "Whoever answers the questions I ask, first and correctly, can leave early today." 
Little Johnny says to himself "Good, I want to get outta here. I'm smart and will answer the question." 
Teacher: "Who said 'Four Score and Seven Years Ago'?" 
Before Johnny can open his mouth, Susie says, "Abraham Lincoln." 
Teacher: "That's right Susie, you can go home." Johnny is mad that Susie answered the question first. 
Teacher: "Who said 'I Have a Dream'?" 
Before Johnny can open his mouth, Mary says, "Martin Luther King." 
Teacher: "That's right Mary, you can go." Johnny is even madder than before. 
Teacher: "Who said 'Ask not what your country can do for you'?" 
Before Johnny can open his mouth, Nancy says, "John F. Kennedy." 
Teacher: "That's right Nancy, you may also leave." 
johnny is boiling mad that he has not been able to answer to any of the questions. 
When the teacher turns her back Johnny says, "I wish these bitches would keep their mouths shut!" 
The teacher turns around: "NOW WHO SAID THAT?" 
Johnny: "TIGER WOODS. CAN I GO NOW? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Dec 30 2009, 02:24 PM~16134552
> *It is near the Christmas break of the school year.  The students have turned in all their work and there is really nothing more to do.  All the children are restless and the teacher decides to have an early dismissal.
> Teacher: "Whoever answers the questions I ask, first and correctly, can leave early today."
> Little Johnny says to himself  "Good, I want to get outta here.  I'm smart and will answer the question."
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up atx just got here to austin tx baby feels good to be home big thanks to miklo 4 getting us in some rooms at the fairfield inn & suites


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

am bump


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

SUP HOMIES, HAPPY NEW YEARS TO YOU ALL.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 30 2009, 08:43 PM~16138330
> *whats up atx just got here to austin tx baby feels good to be home big thanks to miklo 4 getting us in some rooms at the fairfield inn & suites
> *


it was good to see ya last night...all of ya. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Hope everyone's has a safe and happy new years.!!!


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

Oh yeah, I can show you how to bypass that so you can watch videos while driving     








[/b][/quote]


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey alex :wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro+Dec 30 2009, 08:43 PM~16138330-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so yall had a Wego champ party last night :0 i know i only got 3rd but call a ***** next time :banghead: jk ... drink 1 for me homies i gotta work tomorrow 


Happy New years 2 all da car clubs in da ATX


----------



## az63 (Sep 30, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEAR' TO ALL ATX


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Happy New Years....Hope y'all have a great one, be safe out there tonight. * :thumbsup:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

Happy New year yall


----------



## Daniel Garza (Jun 3, 2009)

Happy New Year Yall.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

happy new year wish ever1 good luck for that 2010


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

Wishing everyone a blessed 2010!!!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Dec 30 2009, 01:24 PM~16134552
> *It is near the Christmas break of the school year.  The students have turned in all their work and there is really nothing more to do.  All the children are restless and the teacher decides to have an early dismissal.
> Teacher: "Whoever answers the questions I ask, first and correctly, can leave early today."
> Little Johnny says to himself  "Good, I want to get outta here.  I'm smart and will answer the question."
> ...


lmao :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: fairydust87, Sr.Castro

:wave: castro family


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, Sr.Castro

:wave: Happy New Year bro.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 73monte+Jan 1 2010, 02:05 PM~16153532-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what is this..monkey c monkey do....everybody wants to be like daddy


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 1 2010, 05:51 PM~16155250
> *:biggrin:
> what is this..monkey c monkey do....everybody wants to be like daddy
> *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 1 2010, 04:51 PM~16155250
> *:biggrin:
> what is this..monkey c monkey do....everybody wants to be like daddy
> *


so what your saying is that you are a changa


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

:420:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 1 2010, 06:04 PM~16155331
> *so  what  your  saying  is  that  you  are  a  changa
> *


 :uh: let me explain you=monkey you c something,you do it 
therefore, you c...I mean monkey c monkey do :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 1 2010, 05:56 PM~16155708
> *:uh:  let me explain  you=monkey  you c something,you do it
> therefore, you c...I mean  monkey c monkey do  :biggrin:
> *


whats up with you and monkeys you might be obsessed


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fairydust87_@Jan 1 2010, 08:24 AM~16152065
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: fairydust87, Sr.Castro
> 
> ...


whats up wacha been up 2


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, Sr.Castro

:wave:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

wud up


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 2 2010, 12:22 AM~16158860
> *whats  up  with  you  and  monkeys  you  might  be  obsessed
> *


I bet if it was chorizo you would understand it


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

wat it dew atx  

wen we trowin our first 2010 bbq?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jan 2 2010, 09:58 PM~16166107
> *:wave:
> *


whats up big baller u in da water


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

mas puto.....been hanging around rick to long...she look young for your old azz.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 3 2010, 12:21 PM~16169158
> *mas puto.....been hanging around rick to long...she look young for your old azz.
> *


um no she's 25 ive been knowin her b4 i even move to Austin. Shes next in line to Bri :0 :biggrin:
she's been on the side line the pass 7 years lol


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 3 2010, 11:44 AM~16168957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up family


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

how bout them cowboys :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :guns: :guns:


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

what up big rob


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Jan 3 2010, 06:58 PM~16172659
> *how bout them cowboys :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 i didn't get to see it,I thought it started at 7...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Jan 3 2010, 06:59 PM~16172671
> *what up big rob
> *


whats up albert....just cruising the old pages


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

bump^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 4 2010, 11:21 AM~16178695
> *bump^^^
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

They are looking for ushers for Lil Wayne Concert


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

What DKM ATX


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

man, lay it low has been lame lately :uh:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

fuk ya


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up atx we had a blast chillin with atx thank u kop for letting me chil with yal on new years and be there on yall kop meeting wish i could of been there longer but it was time 4 me to come back home and get back to work next trip Florida i hope


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 4 2010, 09:16 PM~16184795
> *man, lay it low has been lame lately  :uh:
> *


off topic


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

whats up atx..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* GOOD AFTER MOON!!*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 5 2010, 01:20 AM~16188137
> *off topic
> *


you mean cabaret


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 5 2010, 03:16 PM~16192063
> *you mean cabaret
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 5 2010, 03:16 PM~16192063
> *you mean cabaret
> *


The Cabaret is not an anything goes forum
a.Do not post anything blatantly illegal:
i.No underage nudity.
ii.No organizing or promoting violent acts.
iii.No talk of where to buy/sell illegal drugs.
b.What happens in The Cabaret, stays in The Cabaret:
i.Do not mention the forum outside of Off Topic. It's not intended to be a integral part of this site and should not be accessible from any other section.
ii.IMPORTANT: Do not post any links to topics in The Cabaret outside of The Cabaret. If the new forum starts to infect the other areas of this site, it will go away. Posting links from in it to other forums will get your account banned for at least 7 days.
iii.Your avatar must remain PG-rated as it can be seen outside this forum.

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

new stuff


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 5 2010, 03:16 PM~16192063
> *you mean cabaret
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 5 2010, 07:28 PM~16194715
> *new stuff
> 
> 
> ...


looks good pablo...like the silver


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

x2 looks bad ass Pablo


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, MiKLO
:wave:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512+Dec 21 2009, 06:06 PM~16051009-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 5 2010, 06:28 PM~16194715
> *new stuff
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 5 2010, 07:28 PM~16194715
> *new stuff
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jan 6 2010, 09:56 AM~16201778
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup felix howe the weather out there


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jan 5 2010, 09:54 PM~16197072
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FPEREZII, MiKLO
> :wave:
> *


what uuup :biggrin:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Jan 6 2010, 01:05 PM~16203127
> *
> *


what it do nico


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

nun much just kickin it at da kaza waiting for skewl to start wut up with u?...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

not a damn thing.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Jan 6 2010, 09:30 AM~16201996-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's good homies? The weather has been cold and windy, how's everything going in y'alls neck of the woods?


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

hell ya


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jan 6 2010, 05:55 PM~16205687
> *What's good homies? The weather has been cold and windy, how's everything going in y'alls neck of the woods?
> *


just cold, highs in the 50s


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 6 2010, 08:07 PM~16208095
> *just cold, highs in the 50s
> *


50 thats good weather


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up peoples


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ALRIGHT ATX WHO ARE YALL GOING FOR TEXAS OR BAMMA ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS 
IF UR NOT A LONGHORN FAN U AINT SHIT


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

fighting words gud thing im a longhorns fan  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 6 2010, 10:55 PM~16209721
> *ALRIGHT ATX WHO ARE YALL GOING FOR TEXAS OR BAMMA ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS
> IF UR NOT A LONGHORN FAN THEN FUCK U
> *


FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 7 2010, 07:15 AM~16212347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 COUNT ME IN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

HAPPY HOOK"EM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 6 2010, 09:44 PM~16208653
> *50 thats good weather
> *


that's because your part eskimo,living up nawf 
:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 7 2010, 01:52 PM~16215057
> *
> *


Anna gets out bout 5pm tomorrow after that we good :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife+Jan 7 2010, 07:15 AM~16212347-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 some like it on and thats alwayz safer


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

don't like skeet on me or me being in it. :barf: :barf:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 7 2010, 03:17 PM~16215870
> *don't like skeet on me or me being in it. :barf:  :barf:
> *


x2


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 7 2010, 03:20 PM~16215897
> *x2
> *


Y u got bumpkin on your advatar? :wow:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 7 2010, 10:10 AM~16213604
> *that's because your part eskimo,living up nawf
> :biggrin:
> *


got up today and it was 12deg.. cold as hell but we had to go to work


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 7 2010, 06:15 AM~16212347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: flaco take some pics when that tower lights up#1


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 7 2010, 04:04 PM~16216296
> *:thumbsup: flaco take some pics when that tower lights up#1
> *


hell yea man, good idea!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

[ quote=Sr.Castro,Jan 7 2010, 04:03 PM~16216289]
got up today and it was 12deg.. cold as hell but we had to go to work
[/quote]
:wow: ahhh hell naw, I am glad yas show was in the summer... :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

my ears are cold


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

SUP KNIGHTS :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Jan 7 2010, 06:52 PM~16218051
> *SUP KNIGHTS  :biggrin:
> *


this ***** here


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 7 2010, 06:00 PM~16218138
> *this ***** here
> *


SUP FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Jan 7 2010, 07:02 PM~16218163
> *SUP FOOL  :biggrin:
> *


what cha doing


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 7 2010, 06:03 PM~16218164
> *what cha doing
> *


nothing just chillin...you?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Jan 7 2010, 07:06 PM~16218194
> *nothing just chillin...you?
> *


he went to go watch the game
:biggrin:


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fairydust87_@Jan 7 2010, 06:09 PM~16218240
> *he went to go watch the game
> :biggrin:
> *


bastard... :biggrin: j/k


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Jan 7 2010, 07:11 PM~16218283
> *bastard... :biggrin: j/k
> *


hows da baby???


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Jan 7 2010, 06:11 PM~16218283
> *bastard... :biggrin: j/k
> *


u joined ro central tx chapter


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fairydust87_@Jan 7 2010, 06:13 PM~16218303
> *hows da baby???
> *


she's good getting big, you been alright?


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Jan 6 2010, 02:36 PM~16204241
> *nun much just kickin it at da kaza waiting for skewl to start wut up with u?...
> *


nico sucks donkey balls.....hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Jan 7 2010, 07:13 PM~16218313
> *u joined ro central tx chapter
> *


prospect


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Jan 7 2010, 07:15 PM~16218331
> *she's good getting big, you been alright?
> *


yea waiting for da vegas show....can't wait to tie the knot


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fairydust87_@Jan 7 2010, 06:19 PM~16218418
> *yea waiting for da vegas show....can't wait to tie the knot
> *


SWEET :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Jan 7 2010, 06:52 PM~16218051
> *SUP KNIGHTS  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: where you been bitch...?? :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Let's go alabama!!!!!! :guns:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro+Jan 7 2010, 04:04 PM~16216296-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i guess that wont be happening


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 7 2010, 03:23 PM~16215927
> *Y u got bumpkin on your advatar? :wow:
> *


lol everyone been sayin that haha


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 7 2010, 09:21 PM~16219919
> *Let's go alabama!!!!!! :guns:
> *


Mission accomplished :guns:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 7 2010, 10:41 PM~16221691
> *Mission accomplished :guns:
> *


CANT WIN THEM ALL HOMIE BUT IT WAS A GOOD GAME I LOST 400 BUCKS BUT ITS COOL IM STILL A FUCKEN LONGHORN FAN THAT FRESHMEN HAD BAMA WORRIED 4 A MIN.. CANT WAIT TO C HOW HE PLAYS NEXT YEAR 
BAMA PLAYED GOOD PROPS TO THEM TEXAS D PLAYED GOOD AS WELL
BIG 12 CHAMPS AN STILL #1 IN MY BOOK 













































































































O YEA IF UR NOT A LONGHORN FAN U STLL AINT SHIT
HOOKEM HORNS


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

There were a lot of little mistakes made, that shovel pass being one of them, that would've changed the game had they not happened. And the fact that Gilbert had the Tide on their heels so much they risked their star player injuring himself more in order to win shows how scared they were.

And Gilbert's only going to get better.


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

:happysad:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Jan 7 2010, 06:16 PM~16218358
> *nico sucks donkey balls.....hahaha  :biggrin:
> *


THIS GUY!...:loco: 
waz going on in killer town?...


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Jan 7 2010, 05:52 PM~16218051
> *SUP  :biggrin:
> *


whats up kazerok what u been up to


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Jan 8 2010, 12:30 AM~16222373
> *There were a lot of little mistakes made, that shovel pass being one of them, that would've changed the game had they not happened. And the fact that Gilbert had the Tide on their heels so much they risked their star player injuring himself more in order to win shows how scared they were.
> 
> And Gilbert's only going to get better.
> *


yea, I think gilbert will be better next season 
:biggrin:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 7 2010, 11:54 PM~16222670
> *yea, I think gilbert will be better next season
> :biggrin:
> *


god damn right he will


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 8 2010, 01:23 AM~16222919
> *god damn right he will
> *


I bet he whas thinking ill just sit bench all game[wrong] :angry:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sancho12000_@Jan 8 2010, 01:35 AM~16223038
> *I bet he whas thinking ill just sit bench all game[wrong] :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: exactly!!! while fucking mack brown was tryin to get colt a heismen tropghy , when texas was up like 30+ points in regular season!! he should of put gilbert to get experience!!! bad coaching!!!!! :angry:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

HE DID PLAY A LIL BUT THAT HAD TO BE TOO MUCH PRESSURE FOR A FRESHMAN QB TO JUST JUMP RIGHT ON IN THERE THE WAY HE DID..


GILBERT DID PLAY BUT NOT AS MUCH AS HE SHOULD HAVE.
2009 Regular Season GameS
http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/player/profile?playerId=480209

LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING WHAT HE'S GONNA DO NEXT YEAR...


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jan 8 2010, 09:04 AM~16224111
> *HE DID PLAY A LIL BUT THAT HAD TO BE TOO MUCH PRESSURE FOR A FRESHMAN QB TO JUST JUMP RIGHT ON IN THERE THE WAY HE DID..
> GILBERT DID PLAY BUT NOT AS MUCH AS HE SHOULD HAVE.
> 2009 Regular Season GameS
> ...


 so next year when that oklahoma or whatever so called big game comes < he shouldnt have no excuses!!! he played the # 1 team/ tough game last night in his career!! so far!!


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 7 2010, 07:02 PM~16218990
> *:wow: where you been bitch...?? :biggrin:
> *


chillin in killeen!! ready to move back to AUSTIN.... :biggrin: how you been fool?


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Jan 7 2010, 11:47 PM~16222594
> *THIS GUY!...:loco:
> waz going on in killer town?...
> *


nothing aint shit over here... :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by victorcay_@Jan 8 2010, 09:31 AM~16224278
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Jan 8 2010, 03:35 PM~16227452
> *chillin in killeen!! ready to move back to AUSTIN.... :biggrin: how you been fool?
> *


I am good,still loosing weight (trying to be the next flaco) but other than that chilling.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

wat up peeps


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 8 2010, 12:22 AM~16222274
> *CANT WIN THEM ALL HOMIE BUT IT WAS A GOOD GAME I LOST 400 BUCKS BUT ITS COOL IM STILL A FUCKEN LONGHORN FAN THAT FRESHMEN HAD BAMA WORRIED 4 A MIN.. CANT WAIT TO C HOW HE PLAYS NEXT YEAR
> BAMA PLAYED GOOD PROPS TO THEM TEXAS D PLAYED GOOD AS WELL
> BIG 12 CHAMPS AN STILL #1 IN MY BOOK
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

:0 











I need to find this issue!!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer+Jan 8 2010, 12:30 AM~16222373-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


both comments so damn true :yes: 


and cuz of that Mack Brown lost out on that 450k pay check if they had won last night


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 8 2010, 05:42 PM~16228690
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 x2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

big Rick's first model


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Jan 8 2010, 07:24 AM~16223958
> *:biggrin: exactly!!! while fucking mack brown was tryin to get colt a heismen tropghy , when texas was up like 30+ points in regular season!! he should of put gilbert to get experience!!! bad coaching!!!!! :angry:
> *


*X2*


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 8 2010, 07:26 PM~16230474
> *big Rick's first model
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Jan 8 2010, 02:38 PM~16227478
> *nothing aint shit over here...  :biggrin:
> *


austin is where all da drama at :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> * GOOD AFTER MOON!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

wat up atx


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

HOLA ATX .....


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

*WE ARE HAVING A TACO PLATE BENIFIT FOR SARA( AKA MRS. LAC/SWEET AND FREAKY) AND PAT. PLATES ARE GONNA HAVE TACOS,RICE,BEANS AND A DRINK FOR $6.00. BENIFIT WILL BE AT RABBITS BAR ON 6TH AND CHICON RIGHT PAST DARRIOS. IT WILL BE FROM 11am till ??????. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR WOULD LIKE TO DONATE PLEASE CALL/TEXT/PM [email protected]*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Jan 9 2010, 04:33 PM~16237800
> *WE ARE HAVING A TACO PLATE BENIFIT FOR SARA( AKA MRS. LAC/SWEET AND FREAKY) AND PAT. PLATES ARE GONNA HAVE TACOS,RICE,BEANS AND A DRINK FOR $6.00. BENIFIT WILL BE AT RABBITS BAR ON 6TH AND CHICON RIGHT PAST DARRIOS. IT WILL BE FROM 11am till ??????. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR WOULD LIKE TO DONATE PLEASE CALL/TEXT/PM [email protected]
> *


WHEN??? :happysad:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 8 2010, 08:26 PM~16230474
> *big Rick's first model
> 
> 
> ...


that is a cute picture.......


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Jan 9 2010, 04:33 PM~16237800
> *Jan 17th !
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by victorcay_@Jan 9 2010, 07:50 PM~16239429
> *Jan 17th !
> 
> *


thanks vic


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

*WE ARE HAVING A TACO PLATE BENIFIT FOR SARA( AKA MRS. LAC/SWEET AND FREAKY) AND PAT. PLATES ARE GONNA HAVE TACOS,RICE,BEANS AND A DRINK FOR $6.00. BENIFIT WILL BE AT RABBITS BAR ON 6TH AND CHICON RIGHT PAST DARRIOS. IT WILL BE ON SUNDAY JANUARY 17TH FROM 11am till ??????. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR WOULD LIKE TO DONATE PLEASE CALL/TEXT/PM [email protected]*


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt :wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Cut N 3's, MR.*512*
whats up


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Jan 10 2010, 12:43 PM~16244395
> *WE ARE HAVING A TACO PLATE BENIFIT FOR SARA( AKA MRS. LAC/SWEET AND FREAKY) AND PAT. PLATES ARE GONNA HAVE TACOS,RICE,BEANS AND A DRINK FOR $6.00. BENIFIT WILL BE AT RABBITS BAR ON 6TH AND CHICON RIGHT PAST DARRIOS. IT WILL BE ON SUNDAY JANUARY 17TH FROM 11am till ??????. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR WOULD LIKE TO DONATE PLEASE CALL/TEXT/PM [email protected]
> *


if iam not workin next sunday ill come down :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 10 2010, 02:18 PM~16245645
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Cut N 3's, MR.*512*
> whats up
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1527643738.html?
:cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 10 2010, 10:49 PM~16250321
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1527643738.html?
> :cheesy:
> *


 :0 if you get it we'll take a trip with the trailer and get it..


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 10 2010, 09:49 PM~16250321
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1527643738.html?
> :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 10 2010, 10:53 PM~16250375
> *:0 if you get it  we'll take a trip with the trailer and get it..
> *



Is there a possibility that rust will be under the vinly top?


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 10 2010, 07:34 PM~16247659
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 11 2010, 10:30 AM~16253671
> *
> Is there a possibility that rust will be under the vinly top?
> *


yes, its a possibility, there might be some around the back window..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Jan 10 2010, 12:43 PM~16244395
> *WE ARE HAVING A TACO PLATE BENIFIT FOR SARA( AKA MRS. LAC/SWEET AND FREAKY) AND PAT. PLATES ARE GONNA HAVE TACOS,RICE,BEANS AND A DRINK FOR $6.00. BENIFIT WILL BE AT RABBITS BAR ON 6TH AND CHICON RIGHT PAST DARRIOS. IT WILL BE ON SUNDAY JANUARY 17TH FROM 11am till ??????. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR WOULD LIKE TO DONATE PLEASE CALL/TEXT/PM [email protected]
> *


bump for sara and pat


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

sorry i had to leave so quick...forgot I had to pick her up
and thanks for Felix


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 11 2010, 10:04 AM~16253462
> *:thumbsup:
> *



havent got hold of O boy with davids old delta....
If you know anyone looking for a 90 box, with the euro front end, on some 24s, with 56k miles... 4gsobo...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 11 2010, 10:04 AM~16253462
> *:thumbsup:
> *


now let me borrow 900 :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 11 2010, 05:30 PM~16257558
> *now let me borrow 900 :dunno: :cheesy:
> *


correction: 820 to go :cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jan 11 2010, 11:10 AM~16254523
> *:wave:
> *


*SUP DONALD...*


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Rocko call mi madre when you get a chance


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

where everybody at?...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Jan 11 2010, 09:44 PM~16260591
> *where everybody at?...
> *


at home, where are you??? :biggrin:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

anybody know where I can find a 2.8 liter engine for a 1987 s-10 blazer? any info would help. Thanks guys..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Jan 11 2010, 10:21 PM~16261090
> *anybody know where I can find a 2.8 liter engine for a 1987 s-10 blazer? any info would help. Thanks guys..
> *


I seen a few on craigs list..


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks Alex, lemme go look..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 11 2010, 01:21 PM~16255176
> *bump for sara and pat
> *


iam off .. hopefully weather is nice and i can hit the highway and head down there


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: miggy254, DA_SQUID, 73monte,* tito_ls*, Fatboy64


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Jan 11 2010, 10:21 PM~16261090
> *anybody know where I can find a 2.8 liter engine for a 1987 s-10 blazer? any info would help. Thanks guys..
> *


go with a 4.3 more power and dependable









or a 350 swap....Kaze(casey) knows what it will take to do it :cheesy:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 11 2010, 06:27 PM~16258941
> *correction: 820 to go :cheesy:
> *


i would lil homie but i have to save dont know how much ill b paying back this year 4 incometax ill call yall maniana 


meating up with wego maniana to talk about r show yall b safe on da road


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MONA


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 12 2010, 12:03 AM~16262597
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY MONA
> *


x23


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

X2


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

*WE ARE HAVING A TACO PLATE BENIFIT FOR SARA( AKA MRS. LAC/SWEET AND FREAKY) AND PAT(AKA LAC OF RESPECT). PLATES ARE GONNA HAVE TACOS,RICE,BEANS AND A DRINK FOR $6.00. BENIFIT WILL BE AT RABBITS BAR ON 6TH AND CHICON RIGHT PAST DARRIOS. IT WILL BE ON SUNDAY JANUARY 17TH FROM 11am till ??????. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR WOULD LIKE TO DONATE PLEASE CALL/TEXT/PM [email protected]*


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 11 2010, 09:20 PM~16260273
> *SUP DONALD...
> *


Just sitting back working on tha lac


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass+Jan 12 2010, 06:51 AM~16264420-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xfail :nosad:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

TTMFGDT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 12 2010, 04:41 PM~16268493
> *TTMFGDT
> *


calm down guey


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jan 12 2010, 09:16 AM~16265353
> *Just sitting back working on tha lac
> *


*WERE DID YOU GET THAT INTAKE ??*


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Fairydust87(AnnA)</span>
<span style=\'color:darkblue\'>A lil way she releases stress after a long week


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WHATS UP ATX ANGELITOS 3RD ANNUAL CARSHOW WILL BE ON WEGO YOUR THIS YEAR WILL BE N JULY KEEP A LOOK OUT HOMIES


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

kewl


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

I need some 14x6 spokes 2 rims only I just scored an 83 monte and all he wants is 2 rims 
Cash in hand


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*LOOKING FOR A CLEAN STOCK 87 CUTLASS SUPREME BROUGHAM......SEND PM...THNX !! *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 13 2010, 01:19 AM~16274389
> *LOOKING FOR A CLEAN lifted 85 CUTLASS SUPREME BROUGHAM......SEND PM...THNX !!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 12 2010, 10:28 PM~16272866
> *I need some 14x6 spokes 2 rims only I just scored an 83 monte and all he wants is 2 rims
> Cash in hand
> *


the frame is a bit crooked.. it lowered in the front.. needs new front bumber, hood and driver side fender.. it has a 350. driver seat is torn. shaved doors
this is her


















































































should i?

can i throw a ls clip on it? how much would repairs look at right now?
was thinking of goin to look at a junkyard
he said the starter went out too.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

doublepost


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Does anybody know what pages all those throw back pics are at on this topic? lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 13 2010, 10:41 AM~16276901
> *Does anybody know what pages all those throw back pics are at on this topic? lol
> *


which ones,I might have them in photobucket..


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 13 2010, 11:54 AM~16277018
> *which ones,I might have them in photobucket..
> *



Any....I was gonna post some throw backs on Facebook.


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 13 2010, 10:41 AM~16276901
> *Does anybody know what pages all those throw back pics are at on this topic? lol
> *



Wrong thread.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=183897&st=0


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 13 2010, 10:37 AM~16276861
> *the frame is a bit crooked.. it lowered in the front.. needs new front bumber, hood and driver side fender.. it has a 350. driver seat is torn. shaved doors
> this is her
> 
> ...


squid anna's step dad has the ls front clip, dont know what he wants for it but he is 86txmonte on here....also the doors look it needs alot of rework or redo on the shaving part....after time parts and labor bout $800 to get it in primer :happysad:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 12 2010, 09:34 PM~16272077
> *WERE DID YOU GET THAT INTAKE ??
> *


Ebay 

DALLAS,TX


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 13 2010, 01:04 PM~16278253
> *squid anna's step dad has the ls front clip, dont know what he wants for it but he is 86txmonte on here....also the doors look it needs alot of rework or redo on the shaving part....after time parts and labor bout $800 to get it in primer :happysad:
> *


Wow 
What does the doors need? Jus more sandin or what? Explain


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 13 2010, 01:17 PM~16278351
> *Wow
> What does the doors need? Jus more sandin or what? Explain
> *



where the handle used to be doesent look like it was covered with metal or maybe it was just not welded correct...may be good to grind it down to a flat surface and mud it back flat...just a thought...also the driver door looks like it is dented at the bottom


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 13 2010, 01:04 PM~16278253
> *squid anna's step dad has the ls front clip, dont know what he wants for it but he is 86txmonte on here....also the doors look it needs alot of rework or redo on the shaving part....after time parts and labor bout $800 to get it in primer :happysad:
> *


you can find a better looking one for $800


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 13 2010, 01:32 PM~16278456
> *where the handle used to be doesent look like it was covered with metal or maybe it was just not welded correct...may be good to grind it down to a flat surface and mud it back flat...just a thought...also the driver door looks like it is dented at the bottom
> *


Ohh I see the bottom of the driver door.
So I can be the car for about 170$
But I'm goin to have to replace 
The d. Door front end and frame that equals 900 correct
So is this a deal or not really?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Jan 13 2010, 02:21 PM~16278857
> *you can find a better looking one for $800
> *


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

being your first car you dont want to have to spend the first 2 months lookng for parts and getting it running...john is right $800-1000 will get you a decent looking/running car...this car would be good if you already have a wrapped frame and need a body and parts...question hows the title...what ever you get make sure its a clean title and better yet have the seller go with you to title it. dont want to get stuck with a fake or title w/ lein on it


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 13 2010, 02:32 PM~16278948
> *being your first car you dont want to have to spend the first 2 months lookng for parts and getting it running...john is right $800-1000 will get you a decent looking/running car...this car would be good if you already have a wrapped frame and need a body and parts...question hows the title...what ever you get make sure its a clean title and better yet have the seller go with you to title it. dont want to get stuck with a fake or title w/ lein on it
> *


Alright cool thanks got the input :thumbsup: 
Nobodys selling a g body?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

training day monte

monte ls

monte

cutty

just a few :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 13 2010, 03:02 PM~16279259
> *training day monte
> 
> monte ls
> ...


I like the ls


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Practicing on a hood donated by Capital City Collision.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

looks good Pablo...nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 13 2010, 06:59 PM~16281624
> *looks good Pablo...nice :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

tttttttt


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

x3 :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 13 2010, 10:37 AM~16276861
> *the frame is a bit crooked.. it lowered in the front.. needs new front bumber, hood and driver side fender.. it has a 350. driver seat is torn. shaved doors
> this is her
> 
> ...


Cheap enough!


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 13 2010, 06:42 PM~16281393
> *Practicing on a hood donated by Capital City Collision.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 13 2010, 08:18 AM~16276319
> *Preliminary Tour Dates So Far:
> 3/21 - 6th Annual "97.9 The Beat" Car Show in Dallas, TX (Dallas State Fair Park)
> 5/2 - 3rd Annual Victoria Custom Auto Show in Victoria, TX
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Would like to have a Cruise after the event....Anyone down to cruise 6th st and old congress ave like the early 90's...6th is open on sundays and it would be nice to see those rides cruise all the lanes of downtown.... :wow: </span>

<span style=\'colorurple\'>Fairydust87(AnnA) will be filming


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 14 2010, 11:07 AM~16288852
> *Would like to have a Cruise after the event....Anyone down to cruise 6th st and old congress ave like the early 90's...6th is open on sundays and it would be nice to see those rides cruise all the lanes of downtown.... :wow: </span>
> 
> <span style=\'colorurple\'>Fairydust87(AnnA) will be filming
> *


I don't have a car  lol
Well not yet :cheesy:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Gone


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 14 2010, 11:57 AM~16289247
> *Well I found a 85 Elco in Taylor yesteday when I was picking up my niece from school....its A ugly brown no damage but the tailgate is missing(she said someone stole it at wal-mart) og v-6 runs good a/c works and all it needs is a headliner...she wants $500 but she said if I come get it this weekend I can have it for $300 cause the tailgate is missing.... :wow:
> 
> Im gonna have to jump on this one but its amazing what you can find
> *



I just want somethin I know I'd like

The 73-6 caprices the box caprices/deltas
Or a g body :yes:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 14 2010, 12:52 PM~16289784
> *
> I just want somethin I know I'd like
> 
> ...


how much do you have to spend?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Jan 14 2010, 01:26 PM~16290039
> *how much do you have to spend?
> *


im just lookkn around right now
im tryin to get a job and stuff but if the car is decent and right for the price then more than likely id get it


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 14 2010, 12:52 PM~16289784
> *
> I just want somethin I know I'd like
> 
> ...


there is a 76 glasshouse for 3500. running and complete....thats alotta car squid
longer than that 67 ya'll had


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 14 2010, 11:57 AM~16289247
> *Well I found a 85 Elco in Taylor yesteday when I was picking up my niece from school....its A ugly brown no damage but the tailgate is missing(she said someone stole it at wal-mart) og v-6 runs good a/c works and all it needs is a headliner...she wants $500 but she said if I come get it this weekend I can have it for $300 cause the tailgate is missing.... :wow:
> 
> Im gonna have to jump on this one but its amazing what you can find
> *


where at in taylor.?? :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 14 2010, 03:20 PM~16291069
> *where at in taylor.?? :biggrin:
> *


  


on the main road at the light turn straight in a westward direction otherside of town away from the farm :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 14 2010, 11:07 AM~16288852
> *Do you think the Monte can come out to PLAY :biggrin: </span>*


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 14 2010, 02:51 PM~16290791
> *there is a 76 glasshouse for 3500. running and complete....thats alotta car squid
> longer than that 67 ya'll had
> *


thats what i want a glasshouse would get it but the 58 comes first


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 14 2010, 02:51 PM~16290791
> *there is a 76 glasshouse for 3500. running and complete....thats alotta car squid
> longer than that 67 ya'll had
> *


X2 

or a s10 or some mini


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 14 2010, 03:28 PM~16291161
> *Do you think the Monte can come out to PLAY :biggrin:
> *


nope...I 'll be busy...but we might go by and get some plates.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 14 2010, 04:09 PM~16292121
> *nope...I 'll be busy...but we might go by and get some plates.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 14 2010, 05:12 PM~16292147
> *:biggrin:
> *


what's up guey...any baby yet?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 14 2010, 04:18 PM~16292210
> *what's up guey...any baby yet?
> *


not yet still waiting never know when ima get tha '''call''


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up family


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i got a 95 fleetwood 4 sale. needs front fender and few trims 1750


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, 73monte


:wave:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/for/1543205485.html
omg :drewl: if it was lowerd and the price was dropped
http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1544887791.html
http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1539695954.html


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jan 14 2010, 06:16 PM~16292719
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FPEREZII, 73monte
> :wave:
> *


what's up felix,still at sea?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 14 2010, 06:17 PM~16292730
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/for/1543205485.html
> omg :drewl: if it was lowerd and the price was dropped
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1544887791.html
> ...


im goin after that ls on 24s
im slangin in o/t :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

man...george lopez show was good tonight :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 14 2010, 05:17 PM~16292733
> *what's up felix,still at sea?
> *


:yessad: Yep, trying to make a little bit of change. Can't wait to get home though.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jan 15 2010, 12:48 PM~16300859
> *:yessad: Yep, trying to make a little bit of change. Can't wait to get home though.
> *


pics ?


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 15 2010, 12:52 PM~16300883
> *pics ?
> *


That would a trip to sea..... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jan 15 2010, 02:07 PM~16301554
> *That would a trip to sea..... :biggrin:
> *


believe me..out there..there's nothing to sea.... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace+Jan 15 2010, 01:07 PM~16301554-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I SEA WHAT YOU 2 ARE SAYING....* :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey Squid, if you want to spend 4500 on a car, take a look at this one for sale in San Antonio. Not mine, just something I saw.

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1548421698.html


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID+Jan 15 2010, 11:52 AM~16300883-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y'all are some fools. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jan 15 2010, 09:38 PM~16305384
> *Y'all are some fools.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


nah, just bored


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 13 2010, 06:42 PM~16281393
> *Practicing on a hood donated by Capital City Collision.
> 
> 
> ...


u can practice on mine your work looks good pablo


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

GOOD MORNING FAMILY


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 16 2010, 09:19 AM~16308352
> *GOOD MORNING FAMILY
> *


how late did you stay at bongos last night??


oh...good morning to you too :biggrin:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

*WE ARE HAVING A TACO PLATE BENIFIT FOR SARA( AKA MRS. LAC/SWEET AND FREAKY) AND PAT(AKA LAC OF RESPECT). PLATES ARE GONNA HAVE TACOS,RICE,BEANS AND A DRINK FOR $6.00. BENIFIT WILL BE AT RABBITS BAR ON 6TH AND CHICON RIGHT PAST DARRIOS. IT WILL BE ON SUNDAY JANUARY 17TH FROM 11am till ??????. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR WOULD LIKE TO DONATE PLEASE CALL/TEXT/PM [email protected]*


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

more practice on CCC carlift.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 16 2010, 10:44 AM~16308697
> *how late did you stay at bongos last night??
> oh...good morning to you too  :biggrin:
> *


i stayed to 3 am.. i got up around 8.. going out to fuze tonight...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Jan 16 2010, 11:04 AM~16308806
> *THIS IS TODAY PEOPLE .....SHOW SOME SUPPORT FOR YOUR FELLOW RYDERS!! *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 17 2010, 11:25 AM~16315695
> *THIS IS TODAY PEOPLE .....SHOW SOME SUPPORT FOR YOUR FELLOW RYDERS!!
> *


ill stop by :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

looks like tha only nice look one in the club


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 17 2010, 11:08 AM~16315905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


her face is pink :|


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 17 2010, 01:24 PM~16316609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that girl trying to pull down the roof.... :uh: please dont tell me she climbed that.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 17 2010, 02:22 PM~16316956
> *is that girl trying to pull down the roof.... :uh:  please dont tell me she climbed that.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hahahaha


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 17 2010, 01:20 PM~16316585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what I'm talkin about :cheesy:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Any ink pix yet


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 17 2010, 10:08 AM~16315905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*X2*


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Jan 15 2010, 09:26 PM~16305254
> *Hey Squid, if you want to spend 4500 on a car, take a look at this one for sale in San Antonio. Not mine, just something I saw.
> 
> http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1548421698.html
> *


  
not really lookin for spokes tho

thanks for the look out tho :thumbsup:

or well it does have lambos all i gotta do is rim swap and paint :cheesy:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

this pic is cool minus the 63


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 17 2010, 11:09 PM~16321221
> *this pic is cool minus the 63
> 
> 
> ...



63 is the best car in the pic !!

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Jan 18 2010, 08:51 AM~16324760
> *63 is the best car in the pic !!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


but its in a gbody pic :yessad:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 17 2010, 10:55 PM~16321031
> *
> not really lookin for spokes tho
> 
> ...


You can sell me the spokes for cheap.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Saw this in the photography topic. Thought it was cool.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 17 2010, 03:22 PM~16316956
> *is that girl trying to pull down the roof.... :uh:  please dont tell me she climbed that.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


How else was she going to get away from the airplanes chasing her?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Jan 19 2010, 01:33 AM~16335449
> *How else was she going to get away from the airplanes chasing her?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 19 2010, 06:36 AM~16336619
> *:roflmao:
> *


x73


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 16 2010, 03:23 PM~16310437
> *more practice on CCC carlift.
> 
> 
> ...


Pic does not do this one justice! Sick work Pablo!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: sup atx..


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what a nice day


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 17 2010, 01:24 PM~16316609
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:wow:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 19 2010, 04:01 PM~16340940
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 19 2010, 05:01 PM~16340940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

shoot i did for 4gs promotions


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

Im looking for anyone who knows any dj that will work car shows and bring full equiptment and mic..........

Im trying to put together a car show here in austin texas, for june our august....and trying to get artist,dj,and sponcers lined up so this will be a success...i know car shows well and of course will be giving cash awards at this show....most likely something like 200 best of show and 100 best bike of show also 100 for most members....more info coming soon.....

this will be a legions car and bike show.....with legions bikes on display ..

thanks for the help


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jan 19 2010, 08:42 PM~16344652
> *Im looking for anyone who knows any dj that will work car shows and bring full equiptment and mic..........
> 
> Im trying to put together a car show here in austin texas, for june our august....and trying to get artist,dj,and sponcers lined up so this will be a success...i know car shows well and of course will be giving cash awards at this show....most likely something like 200 best of show and 100 best bike of show also 100 for most members....more info coming soon.....
> ...


 we used Dj Lil Mando and T.R.A.M.P.I. Aaaaaa for our show..has his own equipment and everything... I will c if we still have his # and pm it to you..


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 19 2010, 05:36 AM~16336619
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looking for a good/running Chevy 350 and trans 350/700 
if you have any info pm pls...not looking for blown, blu-printed, or high perform. engine by any means just a good running motor-Thanks


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 19 2010, 11:06 PM~16345774
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Whut it dew homies. * :wave:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 19 2010, 06:34 PM~16342252
> *shoot i did for 4gs promotions
> 
> 
> ...





:nosad: :nosad: :barf: :barf: :guns: :thumbsdown: :twak:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Jan 20 2010, 09:26 AM~16350018
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :barf:  :barf:  :guns:  :thumbsdown:  :twak:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 19 2010, 05:34 PM~16342252
> *shoot i did for 4gs promotions
> 
> 
> ...


chick in the fourth pic photoshoot when bikes done :happysad:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

wat up peeps....:wave:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Jan 20 2010, 11:34 AM~16350498
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I WAS JUST TRICKING!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Jan 20 2010, 12:00 PM~16351218
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I WAS JUST TRICKING!! :biggrin:
> *


your always a trick.........ing :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

if i get it its gonna look a lil sum like this  
messed with photoshop some more


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 20 2010, 01:21 PM~16351377
> *your always  a trick.........ing :biggrin:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

The one in red
:0
:0 
 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Jan 20 2010, 02:55 PM~16352644
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 19 2010, 11:28 PM~16348015
> *
> *


*IM GLAD I GOT THE CHANCE TO SHOW YOU THE CAR....*


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WHATS UP ATX GOT 4G IN HAND LOOKING FOR A NEW LOLO HIT ME UP WITH SOME PICS OF WHAT EVER U GOT THANKS HOMIES


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 20 2010, 09:29 PM~16356647
> *IM GLAD I GOT THE CHANCE TO SHOW YOU THE CAR....
> *


Me too man, its alot nicer in person. me likey :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 21 2010, 05:30 AM~16361338
> *Me too man, its alot nicer in person. me likey :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 21 2010, 09:04 AM~16361857
> *:biggrin:
> *


are u selling it?


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:sprint:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Jan 21 2010, 09:55 AM~16362732
> *are u selling it?
> *


*YEA THE 94.....$7,500*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 21 2010, 09:19 PM~16369642
> *YEA THE 94.....$7,500
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Jan 21 2010, 09:17 PM~16370369
> *
> *


*IVE HAD IT FOR 9YRS. ITS TIME FOR THE 2DR. *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 21 2010, 10:02 PM~16370155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 feel like watching it now :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Cut N 3's, 96_impalass


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Sure was a nice day yesterday!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

nice pic Flaco ...it was a nice day yesterday


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 19 2010, 11:09 PM~16346842
> *Looking for a good/running Chevy 350 and trans 350/700
> if you have any info pm pls...not looking for blown, blu-printed, or high perform. engine by any means just a good running motor-Thanks
> *


You got a pm


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 21 2010, 10:18 PM~16370396
> *IVE HAD IT FOR 9YRS. ITS TIME FOR THE 2DR.
> *


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

YO LAMARK GREAT PROJECT FOR YOU RIGHT HERE...

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1565010688.html


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jan 22 2010, 12:29 PM~16375822
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 22 2010, 10:33 AM~16374791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 nice!!!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 22 2010, 12:43 PM~16375400
> *nice pic Flaco ...it was a nice day yesterday
> *


Thanks! It's another nice day today! Too bad I'm working late today. :angry:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Jan 22 2010, 02:35 PM~16376432
> *nice!!!
> *



Thanks!! :cheesy: 


Here's anotha..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jan 22 2010, 01:38 PM~16375905
> *YO LAMARK GREAT PROJECT FOR YOU RIGHT HERE...
> 
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1565010688.html
> *


A parts car, thanks but no thank you


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 22 2010, 05:13 PM~16378332
> *Thanks! It's another nice day today! Too bad I'm working late today.  :angry:
> *


we'll be at Baby A's listening to Big Frank play...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS+Jan 22 2010, 12:38 PM~16375905-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here you go Rob... :biggrin: $250 we'll go and get it...


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 22 2010, 06:14 PM~16378343
> *Thanks!!  :cheesy:
> Here's anotha..
> 
> ...



everyday when i am driving downtown to work it just looks bigger and bigger and better


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

FLACO U TOOK A PIC OF A UFO LOL :wow: :wow: 







































































































J/K :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up family.. 

my car smells like coolant but i do not see anything coming out. what can it be?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 22 2010, 07:58 PM~16380475
> *whats up family..
> 
> my car smells like coolant but i do not see anything coming out. what can it be?
> *


*DO YOU SMELL COOLANT WHEN YOUR IN THE CAR ?? IF SO IT MIGHT BE YOUR HEATER CORE....*


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 22 2010, 07:58 PM~16380475
> *whats up family..
> 
> my car smells like coolant but i do not see anything coming out. what can it be?
> *


I THINK ITS U THATS OVER HEAT~N~ :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 21 2010, 11:10 PM~16372103
> *feel like watching it now :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Jan 22 2010, 08:05 PM~16379847
> *everyday when i am driving downtown to work it just looks bigger and bigger and  better
> *


thats what she said :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 22 2010, 11:05 PM~16381869
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 22 2010, 06:46 PM~16379236
> *here you go  Rob... :biggrin: $250 we'll go and get it...
> *



thats a deal, could use the motor and the interior, but I wouldnt feel right asking ya go out that far for me....gonna go scout pick and pull in belton today and hopefully come home with something....


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

we might go pic it up r selfs we need all da undies


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Jan 23 2010, 12:27 AM~16382125
> *thats what she said :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 22 2010, 11:42 PM~16382743
> *
> *



What up Alex how you'll been doing...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

i have pre reg forms


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27+Jan 23 2010, 08:54 AM~16384375-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey what's up Josh,...shoot ain't nothing goin' on. I am good just been here ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 23 2010, 10:43 AM~16384884
> *we might go pic it up r selfs we need all da undies
> *


split the cost :biggrin: 
you get the undies and body and Rob gets the engine and interior :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 24 2010, 12:02 PM~16393762
> *I said  WE, that ment you too....I am just trying to find a reason to get out of Austin for the day... :biggrin:
> hey what's up Josh,...shoot ain't nothing goin' on. I am good just been here ...
> *


:yes: that is true


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

where do i get door poppers/ plates to shave em?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 22 2010, 06:46 PM~16379236
> *here you go  Rob... :biggrin: $250 we'll go and get it...
> *



I have a steering column and steering wheel... :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

whats up everyone, How u doing Alex


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 24 2010, 04:00 PM~16395593
> *whats up everyone, How u doing Alex
> *


whos this??? I don't know you.......lol...what's up landmark. :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 24 2010, 07:47 PM~16396906
> *whos this??? I don't know you.......lol...what's up landmark. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 its me the black guy lol nuttin tryin to rest from all this workin. u feelin better?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Cut N 3's, acosta512
what up!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 24 2010, 03:00 PM~16395593
> *whats up everyone, How u doing Alex
> *


whats up lamark we just got home it was good having lunch with u alex hope we can meet up next time for lunch u and rick missed out angelitos treated darrios tierd as hell just went to houston and back we lest lastnight at 11pm and we just got home picked up a nice caddy over there just ask lamark he saw what we had peace out homies


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 24 2010, 09:06 PM~16397492
> *whats up lamark we just got home it was good having lunch with u alex hope we can meet up next time for lunch u and rick missed out angelitos treated darrios tierd as hell just went to houston and back we lest lastnight at 11pm and we just got home picked up a nice caddy over there just ask lamark he saw what we had peace out homies
> *


Once again thanks for da lunch. It was good seein y'all n ya got
a steal on that Cadi!


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 24 2010, 08:24 PM~16397141
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Cut N 3's, acosta512
> what up!
> *


What up chilling at the house


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jan 24 2010, 09:37 PM~16397872
> *What up chilling at the house
> *


Ya man me too. Go Saints!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 24 2010, 09:44 PM~16397973
> *Ya man me too. Go Saints!
> *


Who Dat goin to da Super Bowl! :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 24 2010, 08:06 PM~16397492
> *whats up lamark we just got home it was good having lunch with u alex hope we can meet up next time for lunch u and rick missed out angelitos treated darrios tierd as hell just went to houston and back we lest lastnight at 11pm and we just got home picked up a nice caddy over there just ask lamark he saw what we had peace out homies
> *



next time  i was at church


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 24 2010, 08:06 PM~16397492
> *whats up lamark we just got home it was good having lunch with u alex hope we can meet up next time for lunch u and rick missed out angelitos treated darrios tierd as hell just went to houston and back we lest lastnight at 11pm and we just got home picked up a nice caddy over there just ask lamark he saw what we had peace out homies
> *


 :angry: no one said shit to me...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 25 2010, 02:42 AM~16401793
> *:angry: no one said shit to me...
> *


 :dunno: i was aready there about to have lunch with a friend of mine when he called me :happysad:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

you have friends ? When did this happen ??? :wow: 




j/k


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jan 25 2010, 08:02 AM~16402587
> *you have friends ?  When did this happen  ???    :wow:
> j/k
> *


yeah?? when did that happened :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 25 2010, 12:42 AM~16401793
> *:angry: no one said shit to me...
> *


i talked to mona the night we left she said to call n da morning when i did she said yall were having lunch with some old friends i said that was cool maybe next time it was around 11:45 we had a good time


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 25 2010, 10:42 AM~16403512
> *i talked to mona the night we left she said to call n da morning when i did she said yall were having lunch with some old friends i said that was cool maybe next time it was around 11:45 we had a good time
> *


that bitch....JUST KIDDING :biggrin: cool next time then.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 25 2010, 09:45 AM~16403528
> *:angry:
> that bitch....JUST KIDDING  :biggrin: cool next time then.
> *


lmfao :roflmao: :roflmao: might be heading to the vally to pic up a MC another road trip


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 22 2010, 09:23 PM~16380062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH SNAP!!!! :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jan 25 2010, 09:02 AM~16402587
> *you have friends ?  When did this happen  ???    :wow:
> j/k
> *


U right, I just pray on cute woman with kids! Lol :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 25 2010, 12:32 PM~16404461
> *U right, I just pray on cute woman with kids! Lol :biggrin:
> *


your a myspace whore...lol :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 25 2010, 08:13 PM~16409377
> *:wave:
> *


where you been? :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:happysad:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 25 2010, 08:13 PM~16409377
> *:wave:
> *


he's BACK :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 25 2010, 03:28 PM~16405537
> *your a myspace whore...lol :biggrin:
> *


Noooooo Blackplanet and Tagged.com whore.... :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 26 2010, 07:08 AM~16414244
> *Noooooo Blackplanet and Tagged.com whore.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 25 2010, 09:08 PM~16410917
> *GOT A NEWISH PAIR OF VERSACE GLASSES WORE 4-5 TIMES JUST DONT LIKE GLASSES..THEY HAVE RX LENSES IN THE BUT ALSO HAVE THE AUTH TINTED LENSES W/ THEM  ASKING $100 OBO
> 
> 
> ...


call me homie 512-785-9597


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 26 2010, 07:08 AM~16414244
> *Noooooo Blackplanet and Tagged.com whore.... :biggrin:
> *


don't matter..your still a whore...you slut :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

My boys joe old caddy from the 90's for sale in Wyoming

Cadillac for sale Ebay


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jan 26 2010, 12:29 PM~16415737
> *My boys joe old caddy from the 90's for sale in Wyoming
> 
> Cadillac for sale Ebay
> *




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

over price !!!

this one for sale here locally and way cheeper .

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1560977256.html


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jan 26 2010, 11:29 AM~16415737
> *My boys joe old caddy from the 90's for sale in Wyoming
> 
> Cadillac for sale Ebay
> *



damm, thats were its at, always wondered what happened to it.
good luck on the sale. Might sell mine too.

:biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Jan 26 2010, 11:50 AM~16415905
> *:rofl:    :rofl:      :rofl:
> 
> over price !!!
> ...


I agree,i saw this build from start to finish but the person selling it in Wyoming is not the og builder.The car is the same as it was when it left Austin. Inez painted the car and i can tell you it was not for 10k as the seller is stating.


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by victorcay_@Jan 26 2010, 11:58 AM~16415968
> *damm, thats were its at, always wondered what happened to it.
> good luck on the sale. Might sell mine too.
> 
> ...


Vic what happen to Clint,is he still around?


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jan 26 2010, 12:05 PM~16416013
> *I agree,i saw this build from start to finish but the person selling it in Wyoming is not the og builder.The car is the same as it was when it left Austin. Inez painted the car and i can tell you it was not for 10k as the seller is stating.
> *


 if i remember correctly i think inez said like $2300 to paint it


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Jan 26 2010, 12:50 PM~16415905
> *:rofl:    :rofl:      :rofl:
> 
> over price !!!
> ...


Josh sellin his cadi??? :0


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 26 2010, 12:32 PM~16416251
> *Josh sellin his cadi??? :0
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Jan 26 2010, 12:31 PM~16416239
> *if i remember correctly i think inez said like $2300 to paint it
> *


Bingo,Joe just had it cleared a couple of times for the glass look :thumbsup:


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jan 26 2010, 12:07 PM~16416029
> *Vic what happen to Clint,is he still around?
> *



not sure, i last i heard he still around ATX but not sure
if he got into painting again.


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jan 26 2010, 12:55 PM~16416513
> *Bingo,Joe just had it  cleared a couple of times for the glass look  :thumbsup:
> *



wonder how much he sold it for ????


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Jan 26 2010, 01:20 PM~16416778
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave:

what up T


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by victorcay_@Jan 26 2010, 02:21 PM~16416787
> *:wave:
> 
> what up T
> *


just here at work chillen.


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by victorcay_@Jan 26 2010, 01:20 PM~16416781
> *wonder how much he sold it for ????
> *


about 15k


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jan 26 2010, 02:26 PM~16416864
> *about 15k
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jan 26 2010, 01:26 PM~16416864
> *about 15k
> *


thats what he told me he wanted for it :wow:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

man I thought he had that put up...didn't know he sold it...


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 26 2010, 04:08 PM~16418560
> *man  I thought he had that put up...didn't know he sold it...
> *


I tried pulling him out of retirement but he lost his thunder


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jan 26 2010, 04:17 PM~16418659
> *I tried pulling him out of retirement but he lost his thunder
> *


so is there Pure Xstacy still?


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Jan 26 2010, 04:33 PM~16418834
> *so is there Pure Xstacy still?
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Jan 26 2010, 04:33 PM~16418834
> *so is there Pure Xstacy still?
> *


B4 Pure Xtacy, Joe had a car club called Elite Lifestyle bout the sametime Latin Society was out....back in the Neon Toyz days


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 26 2010, 04:47 PM~16418963
> *B4 Pure Xtacy, Joe had a car club called Elite Lifestyle bout the sametime Latin Society was out....back in the Neon Toyz days
> *


Correct,that is whe he had his Regal


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 26 2010, 04:47 PM~16418963
> *B4 Pure Xtacy, Joe had a car club called Elite Lifestyle bout the sametime Latin Society was out....back in the Neon Toyz days
> *


dont for get *los únicos* and Mystic in that group


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Schools in, History 101 on Austin car clubs of past, presant, furture!
Lol


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 26 2010, 06:16 PM~16419238
> *Schools in, History 101 on Austin car clubs of past, presant, furture!
> Lol
> *


 :roflmao: :drama:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jan 26 2010, 12:05 PM~16416013
> *I agree,i saw this build from start to finish but the person selling it in Wyoming is not the og builder.The car is the same as it was when it left Austin. Inez painted the car and i can tell you it was not for 10k as the seller is stating.
> *


lol thats not a 10k paintjob :nosad:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 26 2010, 05:42 PM~16420217
> *lol thats not a 10k paintjob :nosad:
> *


the hole car is not worth 10g u can get a real nice 64 for that price


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jan 26 2010, 04:49 PM~16418988
> *Correct,that is whe he had his Regal
> *


I was in Elite lifestyle it broke up before we started Latin Society .Mystic lifestyle was created when some members from Latin Society left and started their own club damn that was like over 15 years ago  :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Jan 26 2010, 09:12 PM~16421472
> *I was in Elite lifestyle it broke up before we started Latin Society .Mystic lifestyle was created when some members from Latin Society left and started their own club damn that was like over 15 years ago   :biggrin:
> *


OG's


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Jan 26 2010, 08:12 PM~16421472
> *I was in Elite lifestyle it broke up before we started Latin Society .Mystic lifestyle was created when some members from Latin Society left and started their own club damn that was like over 15 years ago   :biggrin:
> *



yea joe tried to make me jump thew hoops to get my car ready to ride E/L but I did everything that was asked and it still wasnt enough so some members didnt think it was right so we all bounced...ernest(spook) diaz(86txmonte) and steve garcia and a few others :biggrin: wasnt what we wanted but differences happen


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 26 2010, 10:20 PM~16423519
> *yea joe tried to make me jump thew hoops to get my car ready to ride E/L but I did everything that was asked and it still wasnt enough so some members didnt think it was right so we all bounced...ernest(spook) diaz(86txmonte) and steve garcia and a few others :biggrin:  wasnt what we wanted but differences happen
> *


yea he was pretty strict but it was for a reason


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Jan 26 2010, 10:35 PM~16423739
> *yea he was pretty strict but it was for a reason
> *


understood but i held up my end of the deal and still no dice(haha)
shit I was 16 in highschool but it allgood

it would have been easier if my pop was a painter too :cheesy:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 26 2010, 10:44 PM~16423863
> *understood but i held up my end of the deal and still no dice(haha)
> shit I was 16 in highschool but it allgood
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

what up alex how u felling hope every one doing good see u later


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 25 2010, 10:08 PM~16410917
> *GOT A NEWISH PAIR OF VERSACE GLASSES WORE 4-5 TIMES JUST DONT LIKE GLASSES..THEY HAVE RX LENSES IN THE BUT ALSO HAVE THE AUTH TINTED LENSES W/ THEM  ASKING $100 OBO
> 
> 
> ...


hey big rob want to trade u know what i have with 2 wheels u wanted before .


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Jan 26 2010, 10:35 PM~16423739
> *yea he was pretty strict but it was for a reason
> *


Agreed


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 26 2010, 06:53 PM~16420376
> *the hole car is not worth 10g u can get a real nice 64 for that price
> *


I have to disagree; this Caddy never lost a show in all over Texas, the semi full custom class was on lock and still he still hit the street every Saturday on congress and riverside.


----------



## GUERRERO (Jan 27, 2010)

Ok fellas I’m Done…..For Sale 1980 Cadillac Deville…complete with wire wheels…wire wheels are painted kandy colbalt blue(nicks in paint) and ol’ school DAYTON spinners that have been rechromed (new tires)….up until last week she ran great and a/c worked, but I spun a bearing. Could be rebuilt, but a olds 350/305 will bolt up to its th400 trans that shifted great. Will also take a chevy 350/350 swap as well but you will have to move motor mounts up bout an inch to clear the mech fuel pump and dist. Anyway asking best offer on her . I have a # in mind if it is not reached I will junk her and get weight price…body straight and in 2k primer except hood and trunk. Have extra parts. And must tow from Georgetown… 








































Alright if i get a good price and you can prove that your last name is GUERRERO i will throw in this plaque(1 of a kind) and the cad files to get more cut....


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

have a bm piston pump with adel#2 dunp on it and two prohopper pumps for sell will post pics tonight any ? hit me up 512-785-9597


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 27 2010, 10:50 AM~16427884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


over locked :boink: :boink:


----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 25 2010, 10:08 PM~16410917
> *GOT A NEWISH PAIR OF VERSACE GLASSES WORE 4-5 TIMES JUST DONT LIKE GLASSES..THEY HAVE RX LENSES IN THE BUT ALSO HAVE THE AUTH TINTED LENSES W/ THEM  ASKING $100 OBO
> 
> 
> ...


you still got them?


----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GUERRERO_@Jan 27 2010, 10:14 AM~16427568
> *Ok fellas I’m Done…..For Sale 1980 Cadillac Deville…complete with wire wheels…wire wheels are painted kandy colbalt blue(nicks in paint) and ol’ school DAYTON spinners that have been rechromed (new tires)….up until last week she ran great and a/c worked, but I spun a bearing. Could be rebuilt, but a olds 350/305 will bolt up to its th400 trans that shifted great. Will also take a chevy 350/350 swap as well but you will have to move motor mounts up bout an inch to clear the mech fuel pump and dist.  Anyway asking best offer on her . I have a # in mind if it is not reached I will junk her and get weight price…body straight and in 2k primer except hood and trunk. Have extra parts. And must tow from Georgetown…
> 
> 
> ...


 if it comes down to you parting it out hit me up!!


----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)

looking for a fifth wheel for the caddy!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

wat up peeps.....


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 27 2010, 10:50 AM~16427884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!!


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Jan 26 2010, 08:12 PM~16421472
> *I was in Elite lifestyle it broke up before we started Latin Society .Mystic lifestyle was created when some members from Latin Society left and started their own club damn that was like over 15 years ago   :biggrin:
> *



damm, 15yrs ago sound long and we still lowriding in ATX !...


:biggrin:


----------



## GUERRERO (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Jan 26 2010, 11:17 PM~16425266
> *hey big rob want to trade u know what i have with 2 wheels u wanted before .
> *



I would have if it was a couple weeks back...just trying to get transportation for anna


----------



## GUERRERO (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by maddogg45_@Jan 27 2010, 10:12 AM~16428052
> *you still got them?
> *


:yes:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by victorcay_@Jan 27 2010, 01:56 PM~16429502
> *damm, 15yrs ago sound long and we still lowriding in ATX !...
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


x1000 :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUERRERO_@Jan 27 2010, 02:03 PM~16429553
> *:yes:
> *


why didnt you just change your name


----------



## GUERRERO (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Jan 27 2010, 01:19 PM~16429667
> *why didnt you just change your name
> *


I would have to start my posts count over anyway :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUERRERO_@Jan 27 2010, 02:21 PM~16429686
> *I would have to start my posts count over anyway :biggrin:
> *


damn that sucks i was gonna change mine ,not anymore :angry:


----------



## GUERRERO (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Jan 27 2010, 01:22 PM~16429698
> *damn that sucks i was gonna change mine ,not anymore :angry:
> *


yea it started 1st of the year to prevent people from name swapping all the time :angry:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUERRERO_@Jan 27 2010, 02:23 PM~16429710
> *yea it started 1st of the year to prevent people from name swapping all the time :angry:
> *


oh yea i think i read that but you get to keep the date you joined


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Jan 27 2010, 02:25 PM~16429725
> *oh yea i think i read that but you get to keep the date you joined
> *



doesnt change when you started lowriding thou :biggrin:


----------



## GUERRERO (Jan 27, 2010)

how I do that^^^^


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 27 2010, 02:25 PM~16429738
> *doesnt change when you started lowriding thou :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:0 :0


----------



## GUERRERO (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 27 2010, 01:43 PM~16429931
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BIG TRAFFIC...have a couple frinds in Traffic Las Vegas

very respectible club
congrats :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 27 2010, 02:43 PM~16429931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 27 2010, 02:43 PM~16429931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up family


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 26 2010, 09:20 PM~16423519
> *yea joe tried to make me jump thew hoops to get my car ready to ride E/L but I did everything that was asked and it still wasnt enough so some members didnt think it was right so we all bounced...ernest(spook) diaz(86txmonte) and steve garcia and a few others :biggrin:  wasnt what we wanted but differences happen
> *


*BUT LOOK WHO'S STILL RIDIN THOUGH.....* :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 27 2010, 09:50 AM~16427884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*TO MUCH WEIGHT.....*


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 27 2010, 07:33 PM~16433048
> *BUT LOOK WHO'S STILL RIDIN THOUGH.....  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 27 2010, 06:34 PM~16432373
> *whats up family
> *


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 27 2010, 07:38 PM~16433104
> *TO MUCH WEIGHT.....
> *


soulda just tucked 4s and everythign woulda been cool :yes: :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 27 2010, 02:43 PM~16429931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 27 2010, 11:28 PM~16436104
> *soulda just tucked 4s and everythign woulda been cool :yes:  :cheesy:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :run: :boink:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 28 2010, 12:35 PM~16440432
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :run:  :boink:
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

new stuff from da valley.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

more










































cleared


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

mas

































all handles


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

redid this one


















































fifth wheel in a different light


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wow: staying busy huh


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 27 2010, 10:28 PM~16436104
> *soulda just tucked 4s and everythign woulda been cool :yes:  :cheesy:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

Say I have some 16" Luxor Knockoffs w/tires and adapters and hammer for sale. These are the old school deep looking ones. They are in decent shape. I dont know how to upload the pics but I can send u a pic to ur phone. I'm asking 175.00 o.b.o. for them. So hit me up and I will reply as soon as I can. Thanks.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Jan 28 2010, 11:06 PM~16446899
> *Say I have some 16" Luxor Knockoffs w/tires and adapters and hammer for sale. These are the old school deep looking ones. They are in decent shape. I dont know how to upload the pics but I can send u a pic to ur phone. I'm asking 175.00 o.b.o. for them. So hit me up and I will reply as soon as I can. Thanks.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

sup Lamark..how you been?


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

good shit  P


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 28 2010, 05:01 PM~16442952
> *new stuff from da valley.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

Heres a picture of the wheels that I am selling. Im asking 175.00 obo. I'll probably take less you know how I am when it comes to selling stuff...lol Send me a p.m. and I will reply as soon as I can.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

come check out Bongos tonight (latin hip hop night) doors open at 9


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

nice stripes Pablo


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Jan 29 2010, 12:47 AM~16447481
> *sup Lamark..how you been?
> *


What's up man how u been?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 29 2010, 01:26 PM~16451988
> *come check out Bongos tonight (latin hip hop night) doors open at 9
> *


whose the dj??


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Jan 29 2010, 01:02 PM~16451254
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What size are these and what they come off of? Bolt pattern?


----------



## GUERRERO (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 29 2010, 05:30 PM~16454701
> *What size are these and what they come off of? Bolt pattern?
> *


they have 15 hole adpt....so uni 5 lug

on the s10 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Jan 28 2010, 11:06 PM~16446899
> *Say I have some 16" Luxor Knockoffs w/tires and adapters and hammer for sale. These are the old school deep looking ones. They are in decent shape. I dont know how to upload the pics but I can send u a pic to ur phone. I'm asking 175.00 o.b.o. for them. So hit me up and I will reply as soon as I can. Thanks.
> *





> _Originally posted by Fatboy64+Jan 29 2010, 12:02 PM~16451254-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

Say guys I sold the rims earlier..the server said it was to busy for me to get online or I would have said something sooner..sorry


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 28 2010, 05:01 PM~16442952
> *new stuff from da valley.
> 
> 
> ...


nice work pablo i dont think u can get any better than that nice work


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, 73monte

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jan 30 2010, 01:59 AM~16458609
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FPEREZII, 73monte
> 
> ...


wat it do??


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

to cold over here hno: hno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:


> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 30 2010, 09:04 AM~16459407
> *to cold over here  hno:  hno:
> *


feels good over here :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

thanks to everyone for da comments


----------



## GUERRERO (Jan 27, 2010)

****************NOT FOR SALE*************


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUERRERO_@Jan 30 2010, 02:09 PM~16460895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: wanna buy mine??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 30 2010, 04:46 PM~16462351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shoot me a price homie


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 30 2010, 08:34 AM~16459536
> *:
> feels good over here :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 30 2010, 06:29 PM~16462594
> *shoot me a price homie
> *


you tell me...you know what's in it...


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 30 2010, 05:31 PM~16462605
> *you tell me...you know what's in it...
> *


if u tell me im going to try to get it for as low as i can homie so im going 2 let u tel me a price and will go from there


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 30 2010, 06:33 PM~16462613
> *if u tell me im going to try to get it for as low as i can homie so im going 2 let u tel me a price and will go from there
> *


did you ever c the price is right...you tell me and I will say higher


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 30 2010, 05:38 PM~16462645
> *did you ever c the price is right...you tell me and I will say higher
> *


lol ok lets start off with $2,500 ok now u tell me ur price aint no lowballer i just put a # out there


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 30 2010, 06:41 PM~16462662
> *lol ok lets start off with $2,500 ok now u tell me ur price aint no lowballer i just put a # out there
> *


come on dog...even you know that's not gonna get it


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 30 2010, 05:44 PM~16462691
> *come on dog...even you know that's not gonna  get it
> *


lmao u didnt say higher just tryed to call u and it says ur phone is not workin 3&1/2g


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 30 2010, 06:45 PM~16462703
> *lmao u didnt say higher just tryed to call u and it says ur phone is not workin 3&1/2g
> *


seriously


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 30 2010, 05:47 PM~16462719
> *seriously
> *


shoot me a price i have a lot of homies out here with a lil money


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 30 2010, 06:48 PM~16462736
> *shoot me a price i have a lot of homies out here with a lil money
> *


pm sent


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Cut N 3's, acosta512
What up


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 30 2010, 08:38 PM~16463072
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Cut N 3's, acosta512
> What up
> *


 :wave: chilling


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*THE GOOD OLE DAYS OF HIP HOP.......* :biggrin:


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 26 2010, 10:44 PM~16423863
> *understood but i held up my end of the deal and still no dice(haha)
> shit I was 16 in highschool but it allgood
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 30 2010, 11:57 AM~16460526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 31 2010, 04:13 PM~16469121
> *
> *


whats up Alex. are u still watchin WWE today?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 31 2010, 03:14 PM~16469129
> *whats up Alex. are u still watchin WWE today?
> *


yes sir ...you coming to check it out.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 31 2010, 02:27 PM~16469219
> *yes sir ...you coming to check it out.
> *


same here every 1 invited free pizza,chips,beer and ladies hit me up if ur comming party starts at 600pm lol hope some 1 from austin can make it


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 31 2010, 04:04 PM~16469471
> *same here every 1 invited free pizza,chips,beer and ladies hit me up if ur comming party starts at 600pm lol hope some 1 from austin can make it
> *


no pizza...but we have hot wings nachos and smokies..any one can join us..if they want


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 31 2010, 04:31 PM~16470045
> *no pizza...but we have hot wings nachos and smokies..any one can join us..if they want
> *


im on my way lol at my house there charging 5 bucks a person so i said f*&k that im going to ur house :biggrin: yall have fun dont forget to pm me a price :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 31 2010, 04:27 PM~16469219
> *yes sir ...you coming to check it out.
> *


what time it starts?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

working on a super bowl party at El Tejano Club off of 7th st... dont make plans yet if you havent already


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 31 2010, 07:59 PM~16471213
> *working on a super bowl party at El Tejano Club off of 7th st... dont make plans yet if you havent already
> *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

the party is over we had a good time even though i had to watch it thew the window lol whats up atx


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 30 2010, 05:41 PM~16462662
> *lol ok lets start off with $2,500 ok now u tell me ur price aint no lowballer i just put a # out there
> *


sounds fair :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Just want to see if anyone would be interested in buying. Cleaning out my storage and found a big box with old lowrider magazines, just took a quick look. Looks like the oldest ones I saw were from 1990, don't know if their in order, I have to go through the box, also some some orlies and street low. Probably sell the whole box cheap! ! !


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 31 2010, 11:13 PM~16473438
> *sounds fair :biggrin:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

how was the wrestling


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jan 31 2010, 10:40 PM~16473022
> *the party is over we had a good time even though i had to watch it thew the window lol whats up atx
> *


I bet you were cold...haha


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 31 2010, 11:43 PM~16473771
> *how was the wrestling
> *


good,watching it again, Lamark was late...as usual :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 31 2010, 11:48 PM~16473839
> *good,watching it again, Lamark was late...as usual  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 1 2010, 12:48 AM~16473839
> *good,watching it again, Lamark was late...as usual  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 31 2010, 08:59 PM~16471213
> *working on a super bowl party at El Tejano Club off of 7th st... dont make plans yet if you havent already
> *


Keep me posted!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 1 2010, 12:31 AM~16474241
> *Keep me posted!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 1 2010, 04:13 AM~16475010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what u doin up this early????? and will the woman look like that???? :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

seriously doubt it


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

oh sorry guys..........how have you'll been and good morning


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Feb 1 2010, 08:04 AM~16475368
> *oh sorry guys..........how have you'll been and good morning
> *


Where u been hidding at?


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

been workin a shitload of hours you know how it goes, how is everything for youll


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 28 2010, 05:01 PM~16442952
> *new stuff from da valley.
> 
> 
> ...


Damnn pablo getting good, just might have to let you hit up my box


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 31 2010, 10:46 PM~16473816
> *:biggrin:
> I bet you were cold...haha
> *


yea its was a lil only 1 person came from austin (rudy) lol


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 30 2010, 11:57 AM~16460526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BONGOS?


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Feb 1 2010, 10:01 AM~16475726
> *BONGOS?
> *




Yup!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 1 2010, 05:47 AM~16475247
> *what u doin up this early????? and will the woman look like that???? :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Feb 1 2010, 09:31 AM~16475584
> *been workin a shitload of hours you know how it goes, how is everything for youll
> *


It's goin


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

que onda benny...hows the family


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Feb 1 2010, 08:53 AM~16475688
> *yea its was a lil only 1 person came from austin (rudy) lol
> *


  did he leave you any pizza :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

man just did some plummin work. i am too big to be doing that..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

What's up everyonez


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 1 2010, 03:21 PM~16478013
> *man just did some plummin work. i am too big to be doing that..
> *


U know u like grippin da pipe! :0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 1 2010, 02:23 PM~16478035
> *What's up everyonez
> *


chillin smokin some bud and looking at the game


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 1 2010, 02:30 PM~16478089
> *U know u like grippin da pipe! :0
> *



no thanks.. but i know you do.. from what i hear :roflmao: :ugh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's+Feb 1 2010, 02:30 PM~16478089-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


both of ya do...that's why ya always shared rooms when we went to out of town for shows... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 1 2010, 03:40 PM~16478177
> *both of ya do...that's why ya always shared rooms when we went to out of town for shows... :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :barf:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 1 2010, 05:34 PM~16479628
> *:nono:  :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 1 2010, 01:23 PM~16478035
> *What's up everyonez
> *



















:wave:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 1 2010, 02:40 PM~16478177
> *both of ya do...that's why ya always shared rooms when we went to out of town for shows... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Feb 1 2010, 08:44 AM~16475920
> *Yup!
> *


*DO THEY HAVE A DRESS CODE ??*


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=523824&st=60
a alex u need to get n on this 20 bucks 20 spots nice seat for ur sons bike just 5 numbers left


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

i like


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1581020837.html 
any 1 know this car he went down to 3300


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 1 2010, 05:47 AM~16475247
> *what u doin up this early????? and will the woman look like that???? :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


i couldnt sleep, my sleep schedule is all messed up  

maybe :biggrin: you missed some good ones when you left the other night :biggrin: 

*im going to have KOP as next weekends (Fri. the 12th) special guest car club, VIP booth and VIP parking out front for the rides, bring yalls banner too*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy+Feb 1 2010, 11:24 AM~16476684-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just a collar shirt and pants...you can wear tennies


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 1 2010, 10:57 PM~16484945
> *:biggrin:
> just a collar shirt and pants...you can wear tennies
> *


*DO YOU NEED TO HAVE YOUR SHIRT TUCKED IN LIKE A GEEK ??*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 2 2010, 12:12 AM~16485107
> *DO YOU NEED TO HAVE YOUR SHIRT TUCKED IN LIKE A GEEK ??
> *


you have to have it tucked into your boxers while saggin :biggrin: nah you dont have to have it tucked


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 1 2010, 11:57 PM~16484945
> *:biggrin:
> just a collar shirt and pants...you can wear tennies
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the fan 86 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 1 2010, 08:59 PM~16482078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 1 2010, 08:59 PM~16482078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 1 2010, 09:59 PM~16482078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the fan 86_@Feb 2 2010, 01:53 AM~16486098
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 1 2010, 08:59 PM~16482078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you like tourtering him don't you :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 2 2010, 04:27 PM~16490143
> *you like tourtering him don't you  :biggrin:
> *


Yep I thank so! Lol I just look at it as Motavation!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

WHAT UP YALL


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 2 2010, 02:27 PM~16490143
> *you like tourtering him don't you  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: I knew you would like that


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 2 2010, 01:12 AM~16485107
> *DO YOU NEED TO HAVE YOUR SHIRT TUCKED IN LIKE A GEEK ??
> *


Like Earlko fool :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)

FLACO FOUND THIS PIC IN A DIFFERANT FORM FROM THE LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW! DIDN'T KNOW IF YOU HAVE SEEN IT


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maddogg45_@Feb 3 2010, 09:41 AM~16498206
> *FLACO FOUND THIS PIC IN  A DIFFERANT FORM FROM THE LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW! DIDN'T KNOW IF YOU HAVE SEEN IT
> 
> 
> ...


yea he was there :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

What up peeps!


----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Feb 3 2010, 10:00 AM~16498344
> *yea he was there :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Feb 3 2010, 10:00 AM~16498344
> *yea he was there :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddogg45_@Feb 3 2010, 10:41 AM~16498206
> *FLACO FOUND THIS PIC IN  A DIFFERANT FORM FROM THE LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW! DIDN'T KNOW IF YOU HAVE SEEN IT
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah....It was tight meeting all them out there in Vegas. Too bad I'm not going in Oct this year for the show. Got my trip set for August 6th-9th. But who knows....I might take another trip out there in Oct....


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GUERRERO (Jan 27, 2010)

need a set of 6 lug adapters...have set of uni 5 for trade or lmk $


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maddogg45_@Feb 3 2010, 10:17 AM~16498508
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :loco: :nosad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

just got back from S.A. and the dr. said I lost 22 more pounds... so I went to Pico De Gallo trying to put the weight back [email protected] i am full..and the margarita topped it off :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Feb 3 2010, 01:19 PM~16500003
> *Yeah....It was tight meeting all them out there in Vegas. Too bad I'm not going in Oct this year for the show. Got my trip set for August 6th-9th. But who knows....I might take another trip out there in Oct....
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Feb 3 2010, 01:19 PM~16500003
> *Yeah....It was tight meeting all them out there in Vegas. Too bad I'm not going in Oct this year for the show. Got my trip set for August 6th-9th. But who knows....I might take another trip out there in Oct....
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 3 2010, 07:03 PM~16503228
> *just got back from S.A. and the dr. said I lost 22 more pounds... so I went to  Pico De Gallo trying to put the weight back [email protected] i am full..and the margarita topped it off  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO+Feb 3 2010, 07:24 PM~16503487-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


make up your mind...your either happy or sad...damn females ... :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 3 2010, 07:54 PM~16503826
> *make up your mind...your either happy or sad...damn females ... :biggrin:
> *


hahaha


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Cut N 3's, cadillac_pimpin
what up pimpin!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 3 2010, 07:54 PM~16503826
> *make up your mind...your either happy or sad...damn females ... :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 3 2010, 08:26 PM~16504261
> *:angry:  :roflmao:
> *


ohhh, now your angry and laughing your ass off...damn r you pms'ing :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 3 2010, 06:03 PM~16503228
> *just got back from S.A. and the dr. said I lost 22 more pounds... so I went to  Pico De Gallo trying to put the weight back [email protected] i am full..and the margarita topped it off  :biggrin:
> *



Alex you need to hang with me for a few weeks, will put them pounds back on my friend! :biggrin: 

Hope you and the family are doing well bro..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 3 2010, 08:44 PM~16504488
> *ohhh, now your angry and laughing your ass off...damn r you pms'ing  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 3 2010, 06:03 PM~16503228
> *just got back from S.A. and the dr. said I lost 22 more pounds... so I went to  Pico De Gallo trying to put the weight back [email protected] i am full..and the margarita topped it off  :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the invite a ill be n austin on the 13&14 lets get together have lunch


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 3 2010, 09:07 PM~16504828
> *:roflmao:
> *


hey,girly man...what time are you goin' to Bongos friday night :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Feb 3 2010, 09:12 PM~16504901
> *thanks for the invite a ill be n austin on the 13&14 lets get together have lunch
> *


sounds good...do i have to bring my kids though :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 3 2010, 08:17 PM~16504973
> *sounds good...do i have to bring my kids though  :biggrin:
> *


ur choice


----------



## GUERRERO (Jan 27, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Feb 3 2010, 09:23 PM~16505052
> *ur choice
> *


what is??? the kids or the restaurant :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 3 2010, 09:23 PM~16504227
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Cut N 3's, cadillac_pimpin
> what up pimpin!
> *


what up homie??????anything new our same o same o


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Feb 3 2010, 08:51 PM~16504576
> *Alex you need to hang with me for a few weeks, will put them pounds back on my friend! :biggrin:
> 
> Hope you and the family are doing well bro..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 3 2010, 09:15 PM~16504942
> *hey,girly man...what time are you goin' to  Bongos friday night  :biggrin:
> *


ill be there at 8:30p


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 4 2010, 12:52 AM~16507733
> *ill be there at 8:30p
> *


cool, we might go and check it out...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 4 2010, 01:24 AM~16507937
> *cool, we might go and check it out...
> *


 :thumbsup: its gonna be bad ass this Friday... let me know if you want to bring the monte, ill get you VIP parking


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=524811


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=524790


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

TOP OF THE MORNIN TO YALL!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

mornin


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Take a look at this John









[/quote]


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 3 2010, 08:35 PM~16505213
> *what is??? the kids or the restaurant  :biggrin:
> *


dont matter


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Feb 4 2010, 09:27 AM~16509350
> *dont matter
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> Take a look at this John


[/quote]
:happysad: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

There's a security dude at my school now an he looks like rick :|


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 4 2010, 11:35 AM~16510515
> *There's a security dude at my school now an he looks like rick :|
> *


you better warn the girls...don't take the candy...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 4 2010, 12:55 PM~16510706
> *you better warn the girls...don't take the candy...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro+Feb 3 2010, 09:12 PM~16504901-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and i was just bout to ask Alex to be my valentine :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 4 2010, 01:04 PM~16511259
> *and i was just bout to ask Alex to be my valentine  :angry:
> *


I got plenty of chocolate stick for the both of ya... :biggrin:


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

whats up yall. theres a little theif runnin around here by oltorf and willowcreek. system got jacked last night with a fucking butter knife or screwdriver. dude must know his shit cuz the bitch was locked. two 12 in eclipse subs and eclipse amp. if anybody knows somebody that knows somebody trying to sell this on the street i would appriciate it if you can let me know. watch yalls stuff cuz they cant pull finger prints in the rain


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> Take a look at this John


[/quote]
yea thats joeys from uce that car is flawless :worship:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUB A DUB_@Feb 4 2010, 02:30 PM~16512003
> *whats up yall. theres a little theif runnin around here by oltorf and willowcreek. system got jacked last night with a fucking butter knife or screwdriver. dude must know his shit cuz the bitch was locked. two 12 in eclipse subs and eclipse amp. if anybody knows somebody that knows somebody trying to sell this on the street i would appriciate it if you can let me know. watch yalls stuff cuz they cant pull finger prints in the rain
> *


man that sucks... :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUB A DUB_@Feb 4 2010, 02:30 PM~16512003
> *whats up yall. theres a little theif runnin around here by oltorf and willowcreek. system got jacked last night with a fucking butter knife or screwdriver. dude must know his shit cuz the bitch was locked. two 12 in eclipse subs and eclipse amp. if anybody knows somebody that knows somebody trying to sell this on the street i would appriciate it if you can let me know. watch yalls stuff cuz they cant pull finger prints in the rain
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RUB A DUB_@Feb 4 2010, 03:30 PM~16512003
> *whats up yall. theres a little theif runnin around here by oltorf and willowcreek. system got jacked last night with a fucking butter knife or screwdriver. dude must know his shit cuz the bitch was locked. two 12 in eclipse subs and eclipse amp. if anybody knows somebody that knows somebody trying to sell this on the street i would appriciate it if you can let me know. watch yalls stuff cuz they cant pull finger prints in the rain
> *




Man that sucks brotha!!! :angry:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 4 2010, 07:48 PM~16515036
> *ttt
> *


did you get a job as a security gaurd... :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 5 2010, 12:14 AM~16518359
> *did you get a job as a security gaurd... :biggrin:
> *


top flight security :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Feb 5 2010, 12:26 AM~16518471
> *top flight security :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: of the world..of the world Craig...


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: King61!, 73monte

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Feb 5 2010, 12:49 AM~16518686
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: King61!, 73monte
> 
> ...


wat up King


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 5 2010, 12:14 AM~16518359
> *did you get a job as a security gaurd... :biggrin:
> *


nope..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 5 2010, 01:14 AM~16518359
> *did you get a job as a security gaurd... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RUB A DUB_@Feb 4 2010, 03:30 PM~16512003
> *whats up yall. theres a little theif runnin around here by oltorf and willowcreek. system got jacked last night with a fucking butter knife or screwdriver. dude must know his shit cuz the bitch was locked. two 12 in eclipse subs and eclipse amp. if anybody knows somebody that knows somebody trying to sell this on the street i would appriciate it if you can let me know. watch yalls stuff cuz they cant pull finger prints in the rain
> *


wtf ? man isnt that the second time in less than a year ? damn dog... good luck finding that shit... I'm bout to cruise craigslist i'll keep an eye out for it..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I am always on craigslist...but I don't think it will be in the free section though..


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 5 2010, 11:18 AM~16520803
> *I am always on craigslist...but I don't think it will be in the free section though..
> *


LIKE YOUR CULO !!!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 5 2010, 11:24 AM~16520867
> *LIKE YOUR CULO !!!!    :wow: :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 5 2010, 10:24 AM~16520867
> *LIKE YOUR CULO !!!!    :wow: :biggrin:
> *


y r u always,I mean ALWAYS worried about my culo??? 
quiet starring at my ass freak :angry:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

quit posting it on the for free section of craigslist...


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

champayne


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 5 2010, 04:04 PM~16523938
> *champayne
> 
> 
> ...


Classy!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Feb 5 2010, 04:23 PM~16524080
> *Classy!
> *


X73


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 1 2010, 07:59 PM~16482078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good j.. :thumbsup:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GUERRERO_@Jan 30 2010, 12:09 PM~16460895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where can i get a plaque like that,,hehe


----------



## GUERRERO (Jan 27, 2010)

:happysad:


> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 5 2010, 04:56 PM~16524970
> *where can i get a plaque like that,,hehe
> *



got it on the floor in the corner of my room...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 5 2010, 04:54 PM~16524946
> *lookin good  j..   :thumbsup:
> *


*SUP ERNIE ?? 
POST A PIC OF THAT GLASSHOUSE.....* :biggrin:
















*THIS IS THE SET UP THATS IN THE CADILLAC, 3 PUMPS 12 BATTERIES ALL 12 TO THE FRONT END 2 PUMPS AND 6 BATTERIES TO THE BACK*
















*AND HERE'S MY 2DR.*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 4 2010, 02:44 PM~16512698
> *:angry:
> *











*I SEE YOU......* :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 5 2010, 08:40 PM~16526507
> *SUP ERNIE ??
> POST A PIC OF THAT GLASSHOUSE.....  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


did you used to have a green cutlass and a primered fleetwood back in the day?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 5 2010, 11:52 PM~16528483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 









:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Feb 6 2010, 12:19 AM~16529179
> *did you used to have a green cutlass and a primered fleetwood back in the day?
> *


*YEA I HAD A 80 CANDY GREEN CUTLASS WITH GOLD CENTER DAYTONS BACK IN 95 AND A 85 FLEETWOOD WITH 90'S CLIP BACK IN 2000..... *


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 6 2010, 12:21 PM~16531565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics Rick


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 5 2010, 08:40 PM~16526507
> *SUP ERNIE ??
> POST A PIC OF THAT GLASSHOUSE.....  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



2dr lifted ?
when u bringn them out ??
:wow:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by victorcay_@Feb 6 2010, 01:38 PM~16532470
> *2dr lifted  ?
> when u bringn them out  ??
> :wow:
> *


*NO THE 2DR. ISNT LIFTED YET IM GOING TO DO A COMPLETE 90'S SWAP....
THE 4DR. IS FOR SALE $7,500 IVE HAD IT OVER 9YRS....IM LOOKING FOR A 63 OR 67 RAG...*


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 6 2010, 01:24 PM~16531970
> *nice pics Rick
> *


x2


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Sup Lamark


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 6 2010, 01:24 PM~16531970
> *nice pics Rick
> *



thanks felt like taking pictures in black and white


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 6 2010, 04:41 PM~16533225
> *thanks felt like taking pictures in black and white
> *


i like that


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

whats wrong with this dudes door


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 6 2010, 07:17 PM~16534707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*BAD HINDGES OR ITS NOT SHUT ALL THE WAY......*


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 6 2010, 09:32 PM~16534809
> *BAD HINDGES OR ITS NOT SHUT ALL THE WAY......
> *


Better not make a hard ride turn,somebody will be chasing there own car! :rofl:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 6 2010, 08:32 PM~16534809
> *BAD HINDGES OR ITS NOT SHUT ALL THE WAY......
> *


I would say so.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Feb 6 2010, 05:31 PM~16533168
> *Sup Lamark
> *


What up Randy :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 7 2010, 06:13 AM~16538129
> *What up Randy :wave:
> *


you up early on a sunday


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 7 2010, 10:23 AM~16538461
> *you up early on a sunday
> *


I couldn't sleep! Plus it feels like a Monday lol


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Feb 6 2010, 09:37 PM~16535882
> *Better not make a hard ride turn,somebody will be chasing there own car! :rofl:
> *


*WHATS UP COMPADRE YOU BACK ??*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*CAN SOMEONE POST PICS OF ROGERS TATTOO WORK ?? THNX !!*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 5 2010, 08:40 PM~16526507
> *SUP ERNIE ??
> POST A PIC OF THAT GLASSHOUSE.....  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


YESIRRRRRRRRRRR :wow:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 8 2010, 11:46 AM~16548763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that was the best commercial out all of them.. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

My turn :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

At the Central Texas Showdown :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 9 2010, 10:48 PM~16567587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what did you do to that picture...it looks different..  I like it


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*SOMETHING TO RIDE TO........* :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 9 2010, 10:29 PM~16568273
> *what did you do to that picture...it looks different..   I like it
> *


i think its the lighting bro


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Feb 10 2010, 09:09 AM~16570698
> *i think its the lighting bro
> *


 but the lighting wasn't that good in the building...if I remember correctly.. :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 9 2010, 11:29 PM~16568273
> *what did you do to that picture...it looks different..   I like it
> *


x2 :nicoderm:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Rob G live in concert at Bongos this Sat. night  


...also GRAND OPENING of Fetish Lounge this Sat. doors open at 9pm (another latin hip hop spot)


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 10 2010, 12:53 PM~16572247
> *Rob G live in concert at Bongos this Sat. night
> ...also GRAND OPENING of Fetish Lounge this Sat. doors open at 9pm (another latin hip hop spot)
> *


 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

SPRING BLAST CAR SHOW & CONCERT- April 24th, 2010 Austin, Texas


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 10 2010, 01:13 PM~16572398
> * SPRING BLAST CAR SHOW & CONCERT- April 24th, 2010 Austin, Texas
> *


There will be a *registration dinner* for this show on Sat. Feb.27th at Fetish Lounge (Burleson & Felter Ln. next to Hot Bodies) at 12p
the food (BBQ) will be FREE, but its *1st register 1st serve*

All car club presidents (not VP) will receive a FREE Throwback Jersey of your choice presented by Throwback Enterprises, just let us know size and team  

Entry fee: (pre reg.)
$35- Cars 
$25- Motorcycles
$15- Bikes

Entry fee: (day of)
$40- Cars
$30- Motorcycles
$20- Bikes

*pre reg. deadline is April 10th*

Car entries will receive 3 wristbands (including yours)
Motorcycle entries will receive 2 wristbands (including yours)
Bike entries will receive 1 wristband

wristbands will get you FREE BBQ plates, and all access to the show and after show concert. *note:* you will only get all access wristbands with pre reg., day of will only give you car show wristbands (concert will be extra- $15) 
*Location:* Rodeo arena off of 183 and FM812 (right behind Imperial Club near the old Speedway)
*Time:* setup- *7a-10p* show- *10a-5p* concert- *6p-10p*
*Admisson:* pre sale tickes will be availible for $25 (all access- show/concert) day of- *all access* $30, *car show* $15, *concert* $15 kids 12 and under are free


more info coming soon...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 10 2010, 12:53 PM~16572247
> *Rob G live in concert at Bongos this Sat. night
> ...also GRAND OPENING of Fetish Lounge this Sat. doors open at 9pm (another latin hip hop spot)
> *


??? whos Rob G???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 10 2010, 02:03 PM~16572757
> *??? whos Rob G???
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiQ7_sciz2s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7W02skUKQA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04XGeM70w50


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUaBLJ4Icz4&feature=channel

the dude can freestyle too  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_08w1ZiJbL4


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO+Feb 10 2010, 02:06 PM~16572790-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think one video would of been suficiant.. :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 10 2010, 02:15 PM~16572849
> *I think one video would of been suficiant.. :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: just incase you didnt know :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 10 2010, 03:10 PM~16572823
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUaBLJ4Icz4&feature=channel
> 
> the dude can freestyle too
> ...


We're from da same hood!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 10 2010, 02:20 PM~16572890
> *We're from da same hood!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 10 2010, 02:20 PM~16572890
> *We're from da same hood!
> *


I thought you were meskin :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 10 2010, 05:47 PM~16574880
> *ttt
> *


 :wave: how you feelin?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 10 2010, 02:03 PM~16572757
> *??? whos Rob G???
> *


I am foo!! :biggrin: 


part of my gordo's tour


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 10 2010, 03:29 PM~16572963
> *I thought you were meskin  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

My wife is making chocolate covered strawberries thursday and friday...if anyone is interested let me know.....$12 dollars a dozen..........dark chocolate with white chocolate swirls....and white chocolate with dark chocolate swirls....you can mix it up with white/dark for $13 dollars a dozen......pm me...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 10 2010, 06:27 PM~16575322
> *My wife is making chocolate covered strawberries thursday and friday...if anyone is interested let me know.....$12 dollars a dozen..........dark chocolate with white chocolate swirls....and white chocolate with dark chocolate swirls....you can mix it up with white/dark for $13 dollars a dozen......pm me...
> *



:run:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 10 2010, 06:03 PM~16575058
> *I am foo!! :biggrin:
> part of my gordo's tour
> *


that's what I was thinking...but then some a-hole put up the you tube vides...so I went with it...didn't want to look like a L7 wiener... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 10 2010, 06:51 PM~16575572
> *that's what I was thinking...but then some a-hole put up the you tube vides...so I went with it...didn't want to look like a L7 wiener... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:cheesy: 

ya'll gonna be around tomorrow?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 10 2010, 06:27 PM~16575322
> *My wife is making chocolate covered strawberries thursday and friday...if anyone is interested let me know.....$12 dollars a dozen..........dark chocolate with white chocolate swirls....and white chocolate with dark chocolate swirls....you can mix it up with white/dark for $13 dollars a dozen......pm me...
> *


are you delivering them or pick up only??? I will take 1 dozen of dark chocolate w/ white swirls and 1 dozen of white chocolate w/ dark swirls... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 10 2010, 08:03 PM~16575700
> *are you delivering them or pick up only??? I will take 1 dozen of dark chocolate w/ white swirls and 1 dozen of white chocolate w/ dark swirls... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ill deliver them right to your casa......when do you want them ...thurs,fri ,sat.....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 10 2010, 07:00 PM~16575660
> *:cheesy:
> 
> ya'll gonna be around tomorrow?
> *


yeah...I will be here..I got nurses and people coming tomorrow..but they're only here for like 10 minetus... the als people signed me up with hospice and i got everybody coming by to start their record keeping... :happysad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 10 2010, 07:06 PM~16575732
> *ill deliver them right to your casa......when do you want them ...thurs,fri ,sat.....
> *


 friday is fine :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 10 2010, 08:03 PM~16575700
> *are you delivering them or pick up only??? I will take 1 dozen of dark chocolate w/ white swirls and 1 dozen of white chocolate w/ dark swirls... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I didn't know u like chocolate with white swirls! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 10 2010, 08:12 PM~16575799
> *friday is fine  :biggrin:
> *



kool.....just let me know around what time i should show up on friday


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 10 2010, 07:13 PM~16575807
> *I didn't know u like chocolate with white swirls! :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


just like you like the tippa...

















the tippa my [email protected] .. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 10 2010, 07:19 PM~16575871
> *kool.....just let me know around what time i should show up on friday
> *


any time..I will be home 
.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 10 2010, 08:25 PM~16575940
> *any time..I will be home
> .
> *


  thanks homie


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's+Feb 10 2010, 07:13 PM~16575807-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 10 2010, 08:21 PM~16575907
> *just like you like the tippa...
> the tippa my [email protected] .. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO+Feb 10 2010, 07:35 PM~16576052-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't worry miklo there's enough for you too... 

and that's the way you look Lamark..when your on the tippa...

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao: :twak:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 10 2010, 09:20 PM~16577342
> *:roflmao:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

what's up Betooo


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 10 2010, 07:09 PM~16575762
> *yeah...I will be here..I got nurses and people coming tomorrow..but they're only here for like  10 minetus... the als people signed me up with hospice  and i got everybody coming by to start their record keeping... :happysad:
> *


anna and i will be by...(weather permitting)


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 10 2010, 11:30 PM~16578975
> *anna and i will be by...(weather permitting)
> *


  I will be here...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 7 2010, 01:49 PM~16540506
> *CAN SOMEONE POST PICS OF ROGERS TATTOO WORK ?? THNX !!
> *


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 10 2010, 07:27 PM~16575322
> *My wife is making chocolate covered strawberries thursday and friday...if anyone is interested let me know.....$12 dollars a dozen..........dark chocolate with white chocolate swirls....and white chocolate with dark chocolate swirls....you can mix it up with white/dark for $13 dollars a dozen......pm me...
> *


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

its snowing again up here love the snow no work 2day


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 11 2010, 06:20 AM~16580551
> *ttt
> *


What up big rich lol


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

sup atx


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Feb 11 2010, 08:53 AM~16581168
> *its snowing again up here love the snow no work 2day
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 11 2010, 12:25 PM~16582374
> *:biggrin:
> *


ill swing by between (10am-noon) tomorrow with the strawberries......


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 10 2010, 07:27 PM~16575322
> *My wife is making chocolate covered strawberries thursday and friday...if anyone is interested let me know.....$12 dollars a dozen..........dark chocolate with white chocolate swirls....and white chocolate with dark chocolate swirls....you can mix it up with white/dark for $13 dollars a dozen......pm me...
> *



SOLD OUT......


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 11 2010, 04:08 PM~16584356
> *SOLD OUT......
> *


DAMNIT


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 11 2010, 09:25 AM~16581365
> *What up big rich lol
> *


funny


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 11 2010, 02:10 PM~16583826
> *ill swing by between (10am-noon) tomorrow with the strawberries......
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I will be here.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 11 2010, 04:40 PM~16584641
> *DAMNIT
> *


TOO MANY DAMM STRAWBERRIES HERE,, OVER 30 DOZENS...........CAN MAYBE DO A FEW MORE IF YOU WANTED SOME......


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

i can meet you i will take a doz if possible


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Feb 11 2010, 07:23 PM~16587371
> *i can meet you i will take a doz if possible
> *


x2 can u deliver 2 night


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

thanks alex and mona had a good time....promise it wont be this long till we kick back again


Rob & Anna


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 7 2010, 01:49 PM~16540506
> *CAN SOMEONE POST PICS OF ROGERS TATTOO WORK ?? THNX !!
> *


*ANYONE HAVE PICS ?? 
I KNOW SOME OF YOU HAVE GOTTEN TATTED BY ROGER......*


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Feb 11 2010, 09:23 PM~16587371
> *i can meet you i will take a doz if possible
> *


PM SENT..


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Feb 11 2010, 10:05 PM~16587885
> *x2 can u deliver 2 night
> *



ILL DO IT TOMORROW CUZ IF YOU STILL WANT TO GIVE THEM TO HIM.....IN THE MORNING.....


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 11 2010, 09:25 PM~16588103
> *ANYONE HAVE PICS ??
> I KNOW SOME OF YOU HAVE GOTTEN TATTED BY ROGER......
> *



borrowed these from alex's facebook...believe all from roger except the lion in the center...if Im wrong please correct me...


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

Que Paso Alex


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Feb 11 2010, 10:15 PM~16588658
> *Que Paso Alex
> *


wats up cat...how is that weather up there?? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 11 2010, 10:00 PM~16588491
> *borrowed these from alex's facebook...believe all from roger except the lion in the center...if Im wrong please correct me...
> 
> 
> ...


sorry it took so long :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 11 2010, 09:08 PM~16587932
> *thanks alex and mona had a good time....promise it wont be this long till we kick back again
> Rob & Anna
> *


yeah..don't wait so long next time...but I understand the transportation issue you were having...glad you made it for a visit :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*LOOKS GOOD ANYMORE PICS ??
IM LOOKING FOR SOMEONE TO DO A SLEEVE ON MY RIGHT ARM MY LEFT ARM IS DONE. THE GUY THAT DID MY RIGHT ARM DOESNT WANT TO DO SLEEVES ANYMORE.....BUT IM LOOKING FOR SOMEONE WITH SIMILIAR STYLE TO WHAT I ALREADY HAVE.*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 11 2010, 10:54 PM~16589097
> *LOOKS GOOD ANYMORE PICS ??
> IM LOOKING FOR SOMEONE TO DO A SLEEVE ON MY RIGHT ARM MY LEFT ARM IS DONE. THE GUY THAT DID MY RIGHT ARM DOESNT WANT TO DO SLEEVES ANYMORE.....BUT IM LOOKING FOR SOMEONE WITH SIMILIAR STYLE TO WHAT I ALREADY HAVE.
> *


man he can do anything you want


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey alex what kind of music does trini listening to???


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 11 2010, 10:43 PM~16589623
> *man he can do anything you want
> 
> 
> ...


*I LIKE THAT !! WHAT SHOP DOES HE WORK AT ??
PM ME HIS NUMBER IF YOU HAVE IT....THNX !!*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fairydust87_@Feb 11 2010, 11:46 PM~16589657
> *hey alex what kind of music does trini listening to???
> *


mostly rap and some oldies :happysad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 11 2010, 11:46 PM~16589663
> *I LIKE THAT !! WHAT SHOP DOES HE WORK AT ??
> PM ME HIS NUMBER IF YOU HAVE IT....THNX !!
> *


no shop...he comes to you. I will c if i can get his number for you tomorrow..


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 11 2010, 11:49 PM~16589696
> *mostly rap and some oldies  :happysad:
> *


ok i figured out how to put music on his mp3 player...and i'll tell rob to get manuel's on sat, so ask him to bring it....


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 11 2010, 10:51 PM~16589736
> *no shop...he comes to you. I will c if i can get his number for you tomorrow..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fairydust87_@Feb 11 2010, 11:51 PM~16589738
> *ok i figured out how to put music on his mp3 player...and i'll tell rob to get manuel's on sat, so ask him to bring it....
> *


will do :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

good mornin family.. damn it is 4:30


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 11 2010, 09:20 PM~16587324
> *TOO MANY DAMM STRAWBERRIES HERE,, OVER 30 DOZENS...........CAN MAYBE DO A FEW MORE IF YOU WANTED SOME......
> *


yes sir sat is good for me


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 11 2010, 11:43 PM~16589623
> *man he can do anything you want
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass work!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 12 2010, 07:18 AM~16591443
> *yes sir sat is good for me
> *


GIVE ME A CALL AND LET ME KNOW THE TIME AND PLACE YOU WANT THEM DELIVERED TO AND HOW MANY YOU WANT..........512-909-1465 CALL OUR TEXT ASAP SO I CAN HAVE IT IN TIME FOR YOU


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 12 2010, 11:12 AM~16592861
> *GIVE ME A CALL AND LET ME KNOW THE TIME AND PLACE YOU WANT THEM DELIVERED TO AND HOW MANY YOU WANT..........512-909-1465 CALL OUR TEXT ASAP SO I CAN HAVE IT IN TIME FOR YOU
> *


I got mine :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 12 2010, 12:41 PM~16593128
> *I got mine  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


MY WIFE SAID SHE HOPES YOU ENJOY THEM


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

:drama: wut sup


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

sup alex? :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Feb 12 2010, 02:39 PM~16594525
> *sup alex? :wave:  :wave:
> *


wat suuuup??? :tongue: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

What up peeps!


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt :happysad:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

top of the morning to ya


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 13 2010, 09:15 AM~16600850
> *top of the morning to ya
> *


morning


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

sup people i am in pain.. f**king back is hurtin...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Where u at Rick?


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 13 2010, 03:07 PM~16602891
> *sup people i am in pain.. f**king back is hurtin...
> *


 :0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 13 2010, 03:17 PM~16602958
> *Where u at Rick?
> *



i am at home.. i was in bed but now i am in the living room looking at tv on the 52"  damn tv is to small in my room


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

alex sorry i could not make it to the party. i hope the kids had fun.. ask Manuel what kinda music or singer he likes i will hook him up..


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

graboid.com lots of movies for free just downloaded avatar 
good condition


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 13 2010, 05:59 PM~16603837
> *alex sorry i could not make it to the party. i hope the kids had fun.. ask Manuel what kinda music or singer he likes i will hook him up..
> *


he said he likes rock. like breaking benjamin,3 days grace, metallica and system of the down..chit like that. :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

thanks Pj for da blades


----------



## lninjo (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

my bros guitar


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

sunny pic of buick


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 13 2010, 10:43 PM~16605813
> *thanks Pj for da blades
> 
> 
> ...


that's bad azz :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 13 2010, 09:09 PM~16605149
> *he said he likes rock. like breaking benjamin,3 days grace, metallica and system of the down..chit like that. :biggrin:
> *


ok i will find some..


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 13 2010, 08:09 PM~16605149
> *he said he likes rock. like breaking benjamin,3 days grace, metallica and system of the down..chit like that. :biggrin:
> *






*THIS WHOLE CD IS GOOD.....*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

anyone goin to dallas?


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 13 2010, 04:07 PM~16602891
> *sup people i am in pain.. f**king back is hurtin...
> *


MUST HAVE BEEN A ROUGH NIGHT....... :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Feb 15 2010, 09:11 AM~16616730
> *MUST HAVE BEEN A ROUGH NIGHT....... :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

did you make it home yet Rocky...


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 15 2010, 06:07 PM~16621106
> *did you make it home yet Rocky...
> *


JUST GOT HOME WE HAD A GOOD TIME CHILLN WITH YOU AND MONA HAVE TO DO IT AGAIN IT WAS NICE TO C FRIENDS AND FAMILY WHEN WE GO TO AUSTIN C YALL ON SB


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 15 2010, 06:30 AM~16616235
> *anyone goin to dallas?
> *


yes ma'am...i mean sir :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Feb 15 2010, 07:34 PM~16621441
> *JUST GOT HOME WE HAD A GOOD TIME CHILLN WITH YOU AND MONA HAVE TO DO IT AGAIN IT WAS NICE TO C FRIENDS AND FAMILY WHEN WE GO TO AUSTIN C YALL ON SB
> *


cool...we might be getting into something that week...sea worl.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 15 2010, 06:30 AM~16616235
> *anyone goin to dallas?
> *



For What? :happysad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

the 2010 wego tour kick off show... :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 14 2010, 12:02 PM~16609138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea but he doesn't really like ozzy....



hope everyone had a good wk end


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 15 2010, 10:17 PM~16623219
> *yes ma'am...i mean sir :cheesy:
> *


LET ME KNOW..


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

b4 da drinking






















after the drinking


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 15 2010, 11:23 PM~16624154
> *For What? :happysad:
> *


edited... this isnt off topic :happysad: :wow:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Feb 16 2010, 09:54 AM~16627596
> *b4 da drinking
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that was a great night... cant wait to get together and do it again


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 4 2010, 02:59 PM~16512290
> *There will be a registration dinner for this show on Sat. Feb.27th at Fetish Lounge (Burleson & Felter Ln. next to Hot Bodies) at 12p
> the food (BBQ) will be FREE, but its 1st register 1st serve
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

SPRING BLAST CAR SHOW & CONCERT April 24th, 2010 Austin, Texas
Old School Sundays Austin, Texas coming soon...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro+Feb 16 2010, 09:54 AM~16627596-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good times :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 16 2010, 02:52 PM~16630028
> *good times  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 16 2010, 05:10 PM~16631175
> *:wave:
> *


what's up :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 16 2010, 12:27 AM~16625235
> *the  2010 wego tour kick off show... :biggrin:
> *




March 21st Right I want to go! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 16 2010, 07:59 PM~16632989
> *March 21st Right I want to go! :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


isn't Garland near Dallas?? your closer than us...your halfway there.. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fairydust87_@Feb 15 2010, 11:55 PM~16625647
> *yea but he doesn't really like ozzy....
> hope everyone had a good wk end
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 16 2010, 12:28 PM~16628238
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: that was a great night... cant wait to get together and do it again
> *


X2


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 16 2010, 08:07 PM~16633976
> *X2
> *


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 16 2010, 08:11 PM~16633146
> *
> isn't Garland  near Dallas?? your closer than us...your halfway there.. :biggrin:
> *


Yeah like 30 minutes away that's why I wanted to know what was going on in Dallas cuz I didn't want to Miss Out if it was something I didn't know about lol! :cheesy:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Feb 16 2010, 09:49 PM~16634720
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congrats to Paul ( RUB A DUB) and his girl...they are ingaged to be married.... finally!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 17 2010, 02:52 AM~16637813
> *congrats to Paul ( RUB A DUB) and his girl...they are ingaged to be married.... finally!!! :biggrin:
> *


*x2 CONGRATS BRO!!!*


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey ...............

I have a RAFFLE for some FULLY ENGRAVE BIKE PARTS, check it out on the bike forum. I have also other parts i have posted that might be for sale. I know y'all like hitting the shows hard and with the new season coming up, these parts are tight.

Drop


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 17 2010, 12:42 PM~16640268
> *Hey ...............
> 
> I have a RAFFLE for some FULLY ENGRAVE BIKE PARTS, check it out on the bike forum. I have also other parts i have posted that might be for sale. I know y'all like hitting the shows hard and with the new season coming up, these parts are tight.
> ...


already


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 17 2010, 01:31 PM~16641066
> *already
> *



I POSTED ON THE TOPIC, WITH THE NUMBERS THAT ARE AVAILABLE, CHECK THEM OUT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, 73monte
:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 17 2010, 03:15 PM~16641529
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FPEREZII, 73monte
> :wave:
> *


whats up Felix


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Feb 16 2010, 09:49 PM~16634720
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn... yall had me DRUNK that night :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 17 2010, 03:44 PM~16641772
> *damn... yall had me DRUNK that night  :roflmao:
> *


?????? you only had 3 shots....light weight... :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 17 2010, 02:44 PM~16641772
> *damn... yall had me DRUNK that night  :roflmao:
> *


ur ass was hurting cuz u fell down the stairs


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Feb 17 2010, 05:28 PM~16642709
> *ur ass was hurting cuz u fell down the stairs
> *


is that what you told him in the morning... :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 17 2010, 03:44 PM~16641772
> *damn... yall had me DRUNK that night  :roflmao:
> *


like on you 21st birthday..... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fairydust87_@Feb 17 2010, 06:52 PM~16643498
> *like on you 21st birthday..... :biggrin:
> *


I don't think he can remember his birthday... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro+Feb 17 2010, 04:28 PM~16642709-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THATS A SMOOTH LINE.....* :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

damn i come back on here and everyone is doggin me :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 17 2010, 10:56 PM~16647025
> *damn i come back on here and everyone is doggin me  :roflmao:
> *


as much sh+*t I give you...you should be used to it by now :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 17 2010, 10:00 PM~16647086
> *as much sh+*t I give you...you should be used to it by now  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL DO U MEMBER CRYING WHEN THEM LOVE SONGS CAME ON LOL J/K


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Feb 17 2010, 11:07 PM~16647204
> *LOL DO U MEMBER CRYING WHEN THEM LOVE SONGS CAME ON LOL J/K
> *


yeah...I remember him crying...talking about it was the smoke making his eyes water... :happysad:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

wat up alex.... :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fairydust87_@Feb 17 2010, 11:20 PM~16647392
> *wat up alex.... :wave:
> *


how yoooou doooiiing... :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 17 2010, 11:25 PM~16647483
> *how yoooou doooiiing... :biggrin:
> *


alright chillin...just got done watching daybreakers


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 17 2010, 11:13 PM~16647306
> *yeah...I remember him crying...talking about it was the smoke making his eyes water... :happysad:
> *


well that was different :biggrin: lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fairydust87_@Feb 17 2010, 11:27 PM~16647527
> *alright chillin...just got done watching daybreakers
> *


are you enjoying your vacation yet...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 17 2010, 11:28 PM~16647546
> *well that was different :biggrin:  lol
> *


you ain't got to lie craig... :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 17 2010, 11:30 PM~16647565
> *are you enjoying your vacation yet...
> *


eh....i like the fact that i can sleep in, and no angry customers to deal w/ plus it's pay week :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 17 2010, 11:31 PM~16647588
> *you ain't got to lie craig... :biggrin:
> *


you aint got to lie


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fairydust87_@Feb 17 2010, 11:31 PM~16647589
> *eh....i like the fact that i can sleep in, and no angry customers to deal w/ plus it's pay week  :biggrin:
> *


are you gonna do anything


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 17 2010, 11:33 PM~16647621
> *are you gonna do anything
> *


:dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 17 2010, 11:31 PM~16647588
> *you ain't got to lie craig... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fairydust87_@Feb 18 2010, 12:27 AM~16647527
> *alright chillin...just got done watching daybreakers
> *


good movie


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 17 2010, 10:31 PM~16647588
> *you ain't got to lie craig... :biggrin:
> *


HE GUNNA CRY N DA CAR


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I posted some info yesterday, but here is the DEAL............... 



> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 18 2010, 07:27 AM~16649937
> *We finally decided to move forward from this project and I will go ahead and sell and raffle some parts. I will start with these fully engraved parts. Gotta finish my luxury sport so these gotta go. I will do the same as DTWIST but more number so more people have a chance to get on.
> 
> 1st - Forks and Crown
> ...


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 17 2010, 11:13 PM~16647306
> *yeah...I remember him crying...talking about it was the smoke making his eyes water... :happysad:
> *


 :0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

damn did ya'll hear bout the plane crashing into the building on 183.... :wow:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fairydust87_@Feb 18 2010, 11:01 AM~16650939
> *damn did ya'll hear bout the plane crashing into the building on 183.... :wow:
> *


yeah...I am watching it on tv right now :wow:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 18 2010, 11:32 AM~16651163
> *yeah...I am watching it on tv right now  :wow:
> *


that's some crazy shit


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fairydust87_@Feb 18 2010, 11:58 AM~16651356
> *that's some crazy shit
> *


now they're saying it might be some guy who set his house on fire and then crashed his plane...I bet he was pissed at the IRS...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 18 2010, 10:42 AM~16650774
> *I posted some info yesterday, but here is the DEAL...............
> *


 I got mines :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 18 2010, 12:09 PM~16651440
> *now they're saying it might be some guy who set his house on fire and then crashed his plane...I bet he was pissed at the  IRS...
> *


damn...it must suck to have money...nice house and a plane...as I always say...Fucken white people... :uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

now they're saying he was coming from g-town...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fairydust87_@Feb 18 2010, 01:26 PM~16652080
> *now they're saying he was coming from g-town...
> *


that's where his plane was at...in Georgetown... :happysad:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i was right infront of that building, im tryin to upload the pics... that shit was crazy :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 18 2010, 02:10 PM~16652350
> *i was right infront of that building, im tryin to upload the pics... that shit was crazy :0
> *


did you c it hit?? :wow:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 18 2010, 02:12 PM~16652365
> *did you c  it hit?? :wow:
> *


no, i got there like 10 min after it hit, i was at a hotel off of Braker and Mopac when it happen


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

they were takin with my cell phone so theyre all shitty


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 18 2010, 02:25 PM~16652439
> *they were takin with my cell phone so theyre all shitty
> 
> 
> ...


I can't c chit with that glare off that guys head :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 18 2010, 02:25 PM~16652439
> *they were takin with my cell phone so theyre all shitty
> 
> 
> ...


what? no RO plaque in the pic :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 18 2010, 03:02 PM~16652677
> *I can't c chit with that glare off that guys head  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fairydust87_@Feb 18 2010, 03:09 PM~16652738
> *what? no RO plaque in the pic :0
> *


no but i had some people taking pics of the lincoln while i was there... so im sure there is one :roflmao: 


ive never seen so many cops in my life! :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 18 2010, 01:09 PM~16651440
> *now they're saying it might be some guy who set his house on fire and then crashed his plane...I bet he was pissed at the  IRS...
> *


Yep , I read some of his letter online n he said this has goin scent da 80's, n da IRS was goin take his house n plane from him......


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 18 2010, 04:33 PM~16652922
> *no but i had some people taking pics of the lincoln while i was there... so im sure there is one  :roflmao:
> ive never seen so many cops in my life! :0
> *


Cause ur white on da outside, so they pass u up :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 18 2010, 04:59 PM~16653520
> *Cause ur white on da outside, so they pass u up :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 18 2010, 01:25 PM~16652439
> *they were takin with my cell phone so theyre all shitty
> 
> 
> ...


*YOUR HAIR CUT LOOKS FUNNY....*


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em+Feb 17 2010, 11:42 AM~16640268-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks bro for the 2 spots you got, I have 8 spots left so if anyone is interested check it out on the bike forum


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 18 2010, 09:12 PM~16655724
> *Thanks bro for the 2 spots you got, I have 8 spots left so if anyone is interested check it out on the bike forum
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 18 2010, 08:58 PM~16655538
> *YOUR HAIR CUT LOOKS FUNNY....
> *


my barber took a little bit too much off the top


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 18 2010, 11:34 PM~16657786
> *my barber took a little bit too much off the top
> *


is he Native American....because it looks like he tried to scalp you


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 19 2010, 02:29 AM~16658710
> *is he Native American....because it looks like he tried to scalp you
> *


hes not ONLY a member.....hes a vice President of the Rogains Only mens club :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 19 2010, 01:29 AM~16658710
> *is he Native American....because it looks like he tried to scalp you
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

what up peeps


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 19 2010, 05:24 AM~16659567
> *hes not ONLY a member.....hes a vice President of the Rogains Only mens club :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:boink: UP :boink: UP :boink: and away :sprint: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

wat up peeps


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fairydust87_@Feb 20 2010, 03:59 PM~16671529
> *wat up peeps
> *


i c u :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:naughty:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 20 2010, 08:56 PM~16673424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: who dat


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

wuz up Austin? Anyone known of a tire shop that can repair 13" spoke tires?.....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Feb 20 2010, 09:45 PM~16673817
> *wuz up Austin? Anyone known of a tire shop that can repair 13" spoke tires?.....
> *


not in Austin..


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 20 2010, 08:32 PM~16673713
> *:wow: who dat
> *


*THATS HEATHER.....* :boink:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 20 2010, 10:35 PM~16674224
> *THATS HEATHER.....  :boink:
> *


 Heather who? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 20 2010, 09:41 PM~16674276
> *Heather who? :biggrin:
> *


*I CANT TELL YOU.....* :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 20 2010, 10:58 PM~16674427
> *I CANT TELL YOU.....  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 20 2010, 10:43 PM~16674859
> *:twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 20 2010, 08:50 PM~16673846
> *not in Austin..
> *


Dam...for real?... that sucks. .


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Feb 21 2010, 12:21 AM~16675208
> *Dam...for real?...  that sucks. .
> *


I know...I have one i need repaird.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Feb 20 2010, 09:45 PM~16673817
> *wuz up Austin? Anyone known of a tire shop that can repair 13" spoke tires?.....
> *


repair the spokes or repair a 13 tire?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 21 2010, 12:46 AM~16675392
> *repair the spokes or repair a 13 tire?
> *


 I thought he was asking about a rim... :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

My fault. .Da tire itself. ..blew out on me. Got it on a hundred spoke rim...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Feb 21 2010, 01:11 AM~16675577
> *My fault. .Da tire itself. ..blew out on me.  Got it on  a hundred spoke rim...
> *


 Ohhhhh...that's different...depending on where the hole is will determined weather or not it can be repaired. But Leal's on Ceasar Chavez should be able to help you out.. :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

That's what I kinda figured. ..right across Chicano park huh? I figured they would. Are they open Sundays?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Feb 21 2010, 01:45 AM~16675792
> *That's what I kinda figured. ..right across Chicano park huh?  I figured they would.  Are they open Sundays?
> *


I think so...not sure


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Ill check it out ..thanks homes. ..by the way , ur Monte is bad ass vato! Seen it around. ..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Feb 21 2010, 01:52 AM~16675842
> *Ill check it out ..thanks homes. ..by the way , ur Monte is bad ass vato!  Seen it around. ..
> *


thanks homie. austin made and austin raised


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 21 2010, 01:00 AM~16675897
> *thanks homie. austin made and austin raised
> *


Símon, dude. I should be rollin Da street of the ATX by spring... where Da cruise spots at? ....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Feb 21 2010, 02:07 AM~16675925
> *Símon, dude. I should be rollin Da street of the ATX by spring...  where Da cruise spots at? ....
> *


the only one thing I know right now is the park on sunday...for now.. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Feb 21 2010, 12:45 AM~16675792
> *That's what I kinda figured. ..right across Chicano park huh?  I figured they would.  Are they open Sundays?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

chilling at the park..


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 21 2010, 08:07 PM~16681367
> *chilling at the park..
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the pics bro had a good time chillin at the park


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Feb 21 2010, 09:29 PM~16682416
> *thanks for the pics bro had a good time chillin at the park
> *


no problem... yeah it was pretty cool. even if that chick kicked that broken bottle under the truck.. she was pissed


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

96_impalass  Today, 06:59 AM | | Post #27585 

big rick

Posts: 1,606
Joined: Nov 2008


:burn:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 22 2010, 10:53 AM~16687721
> *96_impalass  Today, 06:59 AM    |  | Post #27585
> 
> big rick
> ...



Ok?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 22 2010, 10:53 AM~16687721
> *96_impalass  Today, 06:59 AM    |  | Post #27585
> 
> big rick
> ...


are you just seeing that?? :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 22 2010, 06:59 AM~16686488
> *no problem... yeah it was pretty cool. even if that chick kicked that broken bottle under the truck..  she was pissed
> *


yeah i thought she was gonna try and kick my ass :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: FPEREZII, BOSSHAWG, 73monte

:wave: What's good homies.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Feb 22 2010, 02:05 PM~16689183
> *yeah i thought she was gonna try and kick my ass :biggrin:
> *


when i was leaving she told me that she didnt like that shit ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 21 2010, 08:07 PM~16681367
> *chilling at the park..
> 
> 
> ...


looks like yall had fun... sorry i didnt make it out


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

http://odessa.craigslist.org/cto/1611522612.html


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 22 2010, 09:53 AM~16687721
> *96_hispalsass  Today, 06:59 AM    |  | Post #27585
> 
> big rick
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

Not that bad ride you have.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

We have show! :0 I'll post my pics later :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FloridaLowrider_@Feb 23 2010, 05:25 AM~16697652
> *Not that bad ride you have.
> *


thanks homie


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 23 2010, 11:47 AM~16699607
> *We have show! :0  I'll post my pics later :biggrin:
> *


man...it's really coming down :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 23 2010, 02:17 PM~16700409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

sup atx!!!


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 23 2010, 01:17 PM~16700409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF a brown Snowman?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spook+Feb 23 2010, 01:13 PM~16700362-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Feb 23 2010, 01:34 PM~16700528
> *WTF a brown Snowman?
> *


 :angry: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 23 2010, 01:56 PM~16700762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 23 2010, 01:56 PM~16700762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cover that baby up


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Feb 23 2010, 04:37 PM~16702259
> *Cover that baby up
> *


tell em man...tell em...that he learn. :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

anybody looking for a new project i have this for sale
http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1614860564.html


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Feb 23 2010, 05:55 PM~16703021
> *anybody looking for a new project i have this for sale
> http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1614860564.html
> *


 :wow: :wow: I wish i had a thousand .


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 23 2010, 06:04 PM~16703144
> *:wow:  :wow: I wish i had a thousand .
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Feb 23 2010, 04:55 PM~16703021
> *anybody looking for a new project i have this for sale
> http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1614860564.html
> *


*DAM THOSE ARE NICE !! NOT THAT MANY PEOPLE LOWRIDE THOSE.....*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 23 2010, 08:18 PM~16704627
> *DAM THOSE ARE NICE !! NOT THAT MANY PEOPLE LOWRIDE THOSE.....
> *


yea had one back in the day on 13's looked nice with the skirts


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 23 2010, 12:17 PM~16700409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man thats not snow we had about 6" of snow 2day


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Feb 23 2010, 05:55 PM~16703021
> *anybody looking for a new project i have this for sale
> http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1614860564.html
> *


Very nice,you should keep that


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Feb 23 2010, 11:14 PM~16707176
> *man thats not snow we had about 6" of snow 2day
> 
> 
> ...


damn!!! ya had enough to build two snow men... :biggrin: 

or which one is the snowman?? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Feb 24 2010, 08:12 AM~16709608
> *Very nice,you should keep that
> *


i wish i could but i got to stick to only one project


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 24 2010, 08:35 AM~16710028
> *damn!!! ya had enough to build two snow men... :biggrin:
> 
> or  which one is the snowman?? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ass








































hoe :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Feb 24 2010, 10:00 AM~16710209
> *ass
> hoe :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

man texas is weird, snow yesterday, sun today....

wat up my peeps


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Feb 23 2010, 05:55 PM~16703021
> *anybody looking for a new project i have this for sale
> http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1614860564.html
> *


SOLD


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

:angel: :angel: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yWDBdxhFi8 :angel: :angel: 

dis is da jam right here rick hope every 1 likes it one of my favorites



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4e0hJGOIY8 another jam just tryn to say its hard to trust some 1


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 24 2010, 11:00 PM~16717796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that was funny...eating chicken in front of the protesters... :roflmao:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Feb 24 2010, 07:40 PM~16715086
> *SOLD
> *


What's next :dunno:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

look at big happy tairing it up slow down homie


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Feb 25 2010, 08:43 AM~16720596
> *What's next :dunno:
> *


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Feb 25 2010, 11:40 AM~16721948
> *
> *


 :0 It's not nice to keep secrets :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Feb 25 2010, 09:25 AM~16720859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: that boy can eat...


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Feb 25 2010, 02:09 PM~16723089
> *:0 It's not nice to keep secrets :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 25 2010, 03:12 PM~16723623
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  that boy can eat...
> *


yea he can....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fairydust87_@Feb 25 2010, 03:43 PM~16723970
> *yea he can....
> *


even when he says he isn't hungry...he put that plate away at the restaurant..didn't he.?? :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 25 2010, 04:55 PM~16724616
> *:happysad:
> *


what's up guey .. :wave:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Feb 25 2010, 01:09 PM~16723089
> *:0 It's not nice to keep secrets :biggrin:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 25 2010, 04:00 PM~16724117
> *even when he says he isn't hungry...he put that plate away at the restaurant..didn't he.?? :biggrin:
> *


haha yea he did....so u can only imagine what hungry looks like


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by fairydust87_@Feb 25 2010, 09:56 PM~16727740
> *haha yea he did....so u can only imagine what hungry looks like
> *


yeah...like him..haha


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:naughty:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 25 2010, 10:47 PM~16728571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt...


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

New pieces to my puzzle (rear ash trays):biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Feb 26 2010, 02:16 PM~16734434
> *New pieces to my puzzle (rear ash trays):biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Feb 26 2010, 02:16 PM~16734434
> *New pieces to my puzzle (rear ash trays):biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


every piece counts.. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Feb 26 2010, 03:16 PM~16734434
> *New pieces to my puzzle (rear ash trays):biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice detail work :wow:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:wave: i found a computer I could get on layitlow with so I thought I'd drop by and say whats up ? :ninja: :run:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 26 2010, 08:41 PM~16737518
> *:wave:  i found a computer I could get on layitlow with so I thought I'd drop by and say whats up ?  :ninja:  :run:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Feb 26 2010, 01:16 PM~16734434
> *New pieces to my puzzle (rear ash trays):biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD DONALD....*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Good Luck n congrads on da new family


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 27 2010, 01:23 AM~16739774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf imean good luck on dat  :twak: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's+Feb 27 2010, 09:58 AM~16740982-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks...ya know we are still family too


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 27 2010, 10:40 AM~16741175
> *thanks...ya know we are still family too
> *


u know it c u guys soon :nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 27 2010, 10:44 AM~16741198
> *u know it  c u guys  soon  :nicoderm:
> *


already.  .


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 27 2010, 11:40 AM~16741175
> *thanks...ya know we are still family too
> *


Yea nuttin changes. I'll still be washin clothes at ur house!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 27 2010, 12:23 AM~16739774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ooooooooo congrats homie


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

thanks Rocky


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 27 2010, 10:40 AM~16741175
> *thanks...ya know we are still family too
> *



tru that...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 27 2010, 11:39 AM~16741512
> *Yea nuttin changes. I'll still be washin clothes at ur house!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: any time bro..


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

added some more to charles old car.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 28 2010, 01:11 PM~16750027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Halloween??


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 28 2010, 01:25 PM~16750108
> *Halloween??
> *



no it was a 60's.70's and 80's theme..

it was crazy i was the only one born in the 80's there.. damn


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 28 2010, 12:25 PM~16750108
> *Halloween??
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 28 2010, 05:51 PM~16751864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you should do it in black and white...to give it that oldie look...but good pics either way..


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 28 2010, 07:48 PM~16752962
> *you should do it in black and white...to give it that oldie look...but good pics either way..
> *



will do


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

yo rick ...any close up pics of her tattoos


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 28 2010, 08:36 PM~16753480
> *yo rick ...any close up pics of her tattoos
> *




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

throw back :cheesy:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 26 2010, 08:57 PM~16737672
> *LOOKS GOOD DONALD....
> *


Thx bro


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 28 2010, 08:22 PM~16753344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 27 2010, 01:23 AM~16739774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to You big homie on your new Fam


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Mar 1 2010, 12:39 PM~16760620
> *Congrats to You big homie on your new Fam
> *


Thanks..


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Alex u ready for the show big dog?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 1 2010, 02:33 PM~16761692
> *Alex u ready for the show big dog?
> *


yeah...r u?'


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 1 2010, 02:38 PM~16761744
> *yeah...r u?'
> 
> *


i am but my car is not.. but o well.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 1 2010, 05:56 PM~16763300
> *i am but my car is not.. but o well.
> *


what's wrong with it??... :happysad:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 1 2010, 06:43 PM~16763716
> *what's wrong with it??... :happysad:
> *


nothing.. have to to clean it up..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what are you waiting for??...get to work :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 28 2010, 02:10 PM~16750018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 who's this. She got booty!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 28 2010, 02:10 PM~16750018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Same girl??


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

2 Members: BOSSHAWG, SouthsideLife



:wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## GUERRERO (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 2 2010, 10:28 AM~16771397
> *
> *


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Mar 2 2010, 10:52 AM~16771135
> *Same girl??
> 
> 
> ...



Nope... her name is carolina 19


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUERRERO_@Mar 2 2010, 11:34 AM~16771437
> *
> 
> *


what up fool :biggrin:


----------



## GUERRERO (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 2 2010, 11:48 AM~16772139
> *what up fool  :biggrin:
> *



on craigslist looking 4 a job....u?


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUERRERO_@Mar 2 2010, 12:56 PM~16772225
> *on craigslist looking 4 a job....u?
> *


 :wow: I am doing the same thing...

j/k...I am watching Southland on tv.. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> [/quote


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 28 2010, 12:10 PM~16750018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 2 2010, 08:22 PM~16776351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

top of the morning to ya :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

was good was new everybody ya ready foe da first show?....


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Mar 3 2010, 01:46 PM~16784933
> *was good was new everybody ya ready foe da first show?....
> *


u goin?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 3 2010, 05:43 PM~16786801
> *u goin?
> *


he said no...he just left my house :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

TTT


:0


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 83kaddy, victorcay

whats up Victor?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 3 2010, 06:50 PM~16787469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 3 2010, 07:50 PM~16787469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that was one of my favorite nites ever :biggrin:  magical


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 3 2010, 09:13 PM~16788898
> *that was one of my favorite nites ever :biggrin:    magical
> *


I had fun too :biggrin: that was a bad ass party


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Mar 3 2010, 07:54 PM~16788093
> *User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 83kaddy, victorcay
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 4 2010, 11:54 AM~16795212
> *
> *


 what's up foo...howe is the baby??


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 4 2010, 10:58 AM~16795244
> *what's up foo...howe is the baby??
> *


WHATS UP ALEX...... HE DOING GOOD........... ITS FUN.. BUT ALOT OF FREE TIME G O N E......................... HOWS EVERYTHING DOWN HERE


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 4 2010, 12:13 PM~16795367
> *WHATS  UP  ALEX......  HE  DOING  GOOD...........  ITS  FUN..  BUT  ALOT  OF  FREE  TIME  G O N E.........................    HOWS  EVERYTHING  DOWN  HERE
> *


it's good...I have a lot of free time... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 4 2010, 11:56 AM~16795683
> *it's good...I have a lot of free time... :biggrin:
> *


when you gonna throw a party and invite the 254 homies


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 3 2010, 05:50 PM~16787469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea it was a badass night we need to hangout like that agian


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 4 2010, 05:21 PM~16797749
> *:biggrin:
> when  you  gonna  throw  a  party  and  invite  the  254  homies
> *


maybe for my b-day in August.. :biggrin: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 4 2010, 07:11 PM~16798788
> *yea it was a badass night we need to hangout like that agian
> *


 when r u coming back to town.. :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 4 2010, 07:11 PM~16798788
> *yea it was a badass night we need to hangout like that agian
> *


you goin to be in dallas big dog?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 4 2010, 08:18 PM~16798846
> *maybe for my b-day in August.. :biggrin:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


ill bbq again

:thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 4 2010, 08:09 PM~16799246
> *ill bbq again
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



nice


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 4 2010, 08:09 PM~16799246
> *ill bbq again
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Already!!!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

"My primo got busted yesterday with an ounce of weed ANAGRAM of coke."


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 4 2010, 09:23 PM~16800078
> *"My primo got busted yesterday with an ounce of weed ANAGRAM of coke."
> *


 :wow: I always knew you were a hoe.... :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 4 2010, 09:43 PM~16800389
> *:wow:  I always knew you were a hoe.... :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 4 2010, 09:17 PM~16800845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*PIMPIN AINT EZ !!* :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 4 2010, 10:47 PM~16801228
> *PIMPIN AINT EZ !!  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 4 2010, 09:19 PM~16800865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

dang!!! Rick's having flashbacks... :biggrin: 


cool :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 4 2010, 10:55 PM~16801341
> *dang!!! Rick's having flashbacks... :biggrin:
> cool :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yes i am..


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 4 2010, 10:19 PM~16800865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I know what you mean.. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* Yo!!! Pablo...give me a call!! *


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 4 2010, 11:47 PM~16801228
> *PIMPIN AINT EZ !!  :biggrin:
> *


But somebodys got to do it :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 4 2010, 06:19 PM~16798859
> *when r u coming back to town.. :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 4 2010, 06:35 PM~16798979
> *you goin to be in dallas big dog?
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 5 2010, 05:35 AM~16803368
> *
> *


dang...you stay up late.. :biggrin:


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 23 2010, 12:56 PM~16700762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats good bRO, how is everything?


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 4 2010, 10:19 PM~16800865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Some of his all time best IMO!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

some new stuff


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

took pictures after i was done. it was a very windy day thats why the car was dirty.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 5 2010, 02:26 PM~16806350
> *some new stuff
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: You need to redo my Avalanche... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 5 2010, 01:08 PM~16806227
> *:biggrin:
> *


KNOCK KNOCK BITCHES..............GUESS WHO..............TU MADRE :nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 5 2010, 07:56 PM~16808767
> *KNOCK KNOCK BITCHES..............GUESS WHO..............TU MADRE  :nicoderm:
> *


man , go back under the rock you crawled out from under.. :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt

:biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 5 2010, 08:40 PM~16809502
> *man , go back under the rock you crawled out from under.. :uh:
> *


shitted i forgot how to layitlow............ :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:uh: :happysad: :uh: ...ooook


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 5 2010, 02:35 PM~16806414
> *took pictures after i was done.  it was a very windy day thats why the car was dirty.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: I Love This! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 6 2010, 10:48 PM~16816878
> *Ttt
> *


how was the wedding big dogg


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

FUKIN POTHOLOESSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 7 2010, 03:25 AM~16818219
> *how was the wedding big dogg
> *


it was nice.. the whole place was packed


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 7 2010, 04:25 AM~16818219
> *how was the wedding big dogg
> *


U GOT MARRIED! :0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 7 2010, 08:35 AM~16818677
> *U GOT MARRIED! :0
> *


yeah dog. you didnt get the memo


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 7 2010, 08:35 AM~16818677
> *U GOT MARRIED! :0
> *


 :roflmao: you know he is a mamma's boy...

big David got re-married last night..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG~G-RolliNSoloW_@Mar 7 2010, 04:16 AM~16818289
> *FUKIN POTHOLOESSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


* OUCH!!! *


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 7 2010, 07:37 AM~16818685
> *yeah dog. you didnt get the memo
> *


ITS ILLEGAL TO MARRY MINORS BITCH...... (BOYS OR GURLS) RICK..... :naughty:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

SAY HOMIE KNOW ANYBODY SELLING A SET OF THIRTEENS????


----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 5 2010, 02:35 PM~16806414
> *took pictures after i was done.  it was a very windy day thats why the car was dirty.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: BAD AZZ HOMIE  !!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by maddogg45_@Mar 7 2010, 10:43 AM~16819513
> *:thumbsup:  BAD AZZ HOMIE  !!
> *


*WHATS UP HOMEBOY I WAS AT JOE'S SHOP YESTERDAY WHEN YOU PULLED UP..... *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 7 2010, 11:40 AM~16819496
> *SAY HOMIE KNOW ANYBODY SELLING A SET OF THIRTEENS????
> *


You should of not sold yours in the first place a-hole....that's how you got your internet back on.. :uh:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 7 2010, 11:06 AM~16819300
> *:roflmao:  you know he is a mamma's boy...
> 
> big David got re-married last night..
> *



funny


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 7 2010, 11:13 AM~16819680
> *You should of not sold yours in the first place a-hole....that's how you got your internet back on.. :uh:
> *


FORREALS.... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 7 2010, 10:40 AM~16819496
> *SAY HOMIE KNOW ANYBODY SELLING A SET OF THIRTEENS????
> *


yea.............




































deez nuts
































naw i dont


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2010, 02:57 PM~16820917
> *yea.............
> deez nuts
> naw i dont
> *


***........................... :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> I LUV MIDGET PORN.........
> THATS COOL SIC BUT DO YOU KNOW ANYBODY WHO WANTS TO BUY 77 MONTE CARLO OR TRADE FOR A DAILY MY *****
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> > I LUV MIDGET PORN.........
> > THATS COOL SIC BUT DO YOU KNOW ANYBODY WHO WANTS TO BUY 77 MONTE CARLO OR TRADE FOR A DAILY MY *****
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wow: oh chit...what's up Benny?? Long time no see...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> > I LUV MIDGET PORN.........
> > THATS COOL SIC BUT DO YOU KNOW ANYBODY WHO WANTS TO BUY 77 MONTE CARLO OR TRADE FOR A DAILY MY *****
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 7 2010, 05:49 PM~16821308
> *:wow: oh chit...what's up Benny?? Long time no see...
> *


found my way back on... Whats the damn deal... ???


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Mar 7 2010, 04:55 PM~16821371
> *found my way back on... Whats the damn deal... ???
> *


chit...nothing just here chillen :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 7 2010, 12:06 PM~16819300
> *:roflmao:  you know he is a mamma's boy...
> 
> big David got re-married last night..
> *


again???? :wow:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Mar 7 2010, 05:55 PM~16821371
> *found my way back on... Whats the damn deal... ???
> *


woooo benny :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 7 2010, 05:29 PM~16821950
> *woooo benny :biggrin:
> *


say labark wanna trade ?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 7 2010, 07:36 PM~16822388
> *say labark wanna trade ?
> *


don't do it Lamark...don't do it.. :nono: :nono:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> > I LUV MIDGET PORN.........
> > THATS COOL SIC BUT DO YOU KNOW ANYBODY WHO WANTS TO BUY 77 MONTE CARLO OR TRADE FOR A DAILY MY *****
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 7 2010, 03:47 PM~16821285
> *I will give you a $100 right now, right now .
> *


AND UR VAN................. :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Mar 7 2010, 06:57 PM~16822553
> *how much?
> *


FOR YOU TINO.....1800....HOMIE GOT A CLEAN TITLE AND EVERYTHANG REGISTER ANTIQUE AND READY FOR THE RELAYS............


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 7 2010, 06:54 PM~16822530
> *don't do it Lamark...don't do it.. :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :biggrin: YEAH DONT DO IT ......I WANT SOMEONE TO REALLY BUILD IT... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 7 2010, 09:05 PM~16823098
> *FOR YOU TINO.....1800....HOMIE   GOT A CLEAN TITLE AND EVERYTHANG REGISTER ANTIQUE AND READY FOR THE RELAYS............
> *


:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :nicoderm:...and I need my '' CHOP 73'' plates back..and that paper i traded you for that f'd up body work you did on my pedal car...member ,you member..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 7 2010, 08:54 PM~16822530
> *don't do it Lamark...don't do it.. :nono:  :nono:
> *


the cutty is gettin ready to be builted :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 7 2010, 10:07 PM~16823111
> *:biggrin: YEAH DONT DO IT ......I WANT SOMEONE TO REALLY BUILD IT... :biggrin:
> *


i am really buildin it :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 7 2010, 08:14 PM~16823168
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :nicoderm:...and I need my    '' CHOP 73'' plates back..and that paper i traded you for that f'd up body work you did on my pedal car...member ,you member..
> *


I GOT UR PLATES AND THAT PAPER WORK GOT TURN IT TO THE NEW TITLE FUCKED UP BODY WORK MAN I DIDNT GET A CHANCE TO FINISH IT AND I TOLD U THAT BITCH ...........DONT MAKE ME ROLL YOU DOWN SOME STAIR FOOL.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 7 2010, 12:40 PM~16819496
> *SAY HOMIE KNOW ANYBODY SELLING A SET OF THIRTEENS????
> *


Pm Mr 512 he has a couple of sets for sale


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Mar 7 2010, 08:48 PM~16823589
> *Pm Mr 512 he has a couple of sets for sale
> *


*SORRY SIR !! I HAD.........* :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 7 2010, 09:40 PM~16823469
> *I GOT UR PLATES AND THAT PAPER WORK GOT TURN IT TO THE NEW TITLE FUCKED UP BODY WORK MAN I DIDNT GET A CHANCE TO FINISH IT AND I TOLD U THAT BITCH ...........DONT MAKE ME ROLL YOU DOWN SOME STAIR FOOL.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BITCH YOU TOLD ME IT WAS DONE FOR A MONTH AND WHEN I GOT IT IT LOOKED LIKE YOU JUST SLAPPED THAT MUD ON IT. AND IF IT WASNT DONE I WOULDNT HAVE ASKED YOU FOR IT,BUT YOU SAID IT WAS DONE. SO I GUESS YOU OWE ME SOME CASH FOR THAT TITLE THEN... OR DO I REPORT THE CAR STOLEN . I STILL HAVE THE VIN NUMBER. :happysad: '


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 7 2010, 08:50 PM~16823622
> *BITCH YOU TOLD ME IT WAS DONE FOR A MONTH AND WHEN I GOT IT IT LOOKED LIKE YOU JUST SLAPPED THAT MUD ON IT. AND IF IT WASNT DONE I WOULDNT HAVE ASKED YOU FOR IT,BUT YOU SAID IT WAS DONE. SO I GUESS YOU OWE ME SOME CASH FOR THAT TITLE THEN... OR DO I REPORT THE CAR STOLEN . I STILL HAVE THE VIN NUMBER. :happysad: '
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I DID SAY THAT BUT I TOLD MONA AND SHE SAID YOU DIDNT HAVE THE MONEY TO PAINT IT SO DONT WORRY ABOUT IT SO IT GOT STUCK IN THE BACK BURNER AND I BUILT MY CAR AND BIKE SO REPORT IT SO WE CAN ALL LAUGH FUCK IT ........... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 7 2010, 08:50 PM~16823620
> *SORRY SIR !! I HAD.........  :biggrin:
> *


ALREADY KNOW ANYBODY ELSE............. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 7 2010, 10:04 PM~16823805
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:   I DID SAY THAT I TOLD MONA AND SHE SAID YOU DIDNT HAVE THE MONEY TO PAINT IT SO DONT WORRY ABOUT IT SO IT GOT STUCK IN THE BACK BURNER AND I BUILT MY CAR AND BIKE SO REPORT IT SO WE CAN ALL LAUGH FUCK IT ...........  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


the deal was for body work and primer...I didn't want it *spray painted *...I wanted it painted RIGHT....and I will report it.and we'll all laugh about it when I pick it up... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 7 2010, 09:06 PM~16823816
> *ALREADY KNOW ANYBODY ELSE............. :biggrin:
> *


 :no:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 7 2010, 09:50 PM~16823622
> *BITCH  I DID SAY THAT /BUT I TOLD MONA AND SHE SAID YOU DIDNT HAVE THE MONEY TO PAINT IT SO DONT WORRY ABOUT IT SO IT GOT STUCK IN THE BACK BURNER AND I BUILT MY CAR AND BIKE SO REPORT IT SO WE CAN ALL LAUGH FUCK IT ...........  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*
it doesn't look done 
















*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 4 2010, 11:22 PM~16800898
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hey I know this guy!! He's so freakin awesome!


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 8 2010, 07:30 AM~16826124
> *:drama:
> *



X2000

:drama: :drama:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 7 2010, 11:55 PM~16824386
> *it  doesn't look done *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :thumbsdown:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

SUM PIC"S FROM MY CALI TRIP










John K









JD & ME










FEW pics of the shop

























have more but don’t want to show other people projects


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

The De Alba Family


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Mar 8 2010, 10:49 AM~16827264
> *The De Alba Family
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Mar 8 2010, 10:38 AM~16827173
> *SUM PIC"S FROM MY CALI TRIP
> 
> 
> ...


kool pics D...did you bring anything back from cali?


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Mar 8 2010, 11:42 AM~16827707
> *kool pics D...did you bring anything back from cali?
> *


I got a few thing from the pomona swap meet


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Mar 8 2010, 10:38 AM~16827173
> *SUM PIC"S FROM MY CALI TRIP
> 
> 
> ...



that's wall to wall Impalas :wow: :wow:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 8 2010, 12:01 PM~16827850
> *that's wall to wall Impalas  :wow:  :wow:
> *


IT was like Hevan :angel:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Mar 8 2010, 12:27 PM~16828074
> *IT was like Hevan :angel:
> *


I bet it was... :angel: :angel:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Mar 8 2010, 11:59 AM~16827828
> *I got a few thing from the pomona swap meet
> *


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Mar 8 2010, 01:27 PM~16828074
> *IT was like Hevan :angel:
> *


Dam!! Donalds every where


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Mar 8 2010, 10:38 AM~16827173
> *SUM PIC"S FROM MY CALI TRIP
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: 
nice pics bro


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 7 2010, 09:12 PM~16823903
> *the deal was for body work and primer...I didn't want it spray painted ...I wanted it painted RIGHT....and I will report it.and we'll all laugh about it when I pick it  up... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: SWEET................... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Mar 8 2010, 10:42 AM~16827707
> *kool pics D...did you bring anything back from cali?
> *


*BROUGHT ME SOME OF THAT CALI GREEN..AKA-"THE ANTIDOTE"* :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 8 2010, 08:40 PM~16832264
> *BROUGHT ME SOME OF THAT CALI GREEN..AKA-"THE ANTIDOTE"  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 8 2010, 06:25 PM~16830841
> *:biggrin: SWEET................... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: X77.......... :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 8 2010, 08:40 PM~16832264
> *BROUGHT ME SOME OF THAT CALI GREEN..AKA-"THE ANTIDOTE"  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 8 2010, 08:40 PM~16832264
> *BROUGHT ME SOME OF THAT CALI GREEN..AKA-"THE ANTIDOTE"  :biggrin:
> *


 * IT CURES WHAT ILLS YOU...CHIT...MAYBE I SHOULD START SMOKIN IT * :biggrin:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 8 2010, 11:56 PM~16834154
> * IT CURES WHAT ILLS YOU...CHIT...MAYBE I SHOULD START SMOKIN IT   :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: 

uffin: :420:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 8 2010, 09:56 PM~16834154
> * IT CURES WHAT ILLS YOU...CHIT...MAYBE I SHOULD START SMOKIN IT   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTT... :420:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 27 2010, 11:39 AM~16741512
> *Yea nuttin changes. I'll still be washin clothes at ur house!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Im sure you serious too. :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 8 2010, 08:40 PM~16832264
> *BROUGHT ME SOME OF THAT CALI GREEN..AKA-"THE ANTIDOTE"  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Mar 8 2010, 04:10 PM~16829738
> *Dam!! Donalds every where
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 9 2010, 12:43 PM~16838966
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Im sure you serious too. :biggrin:
> *


he is... :biggrin: 

I don't mind..always willing to help a homie out


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*T
T
T *
:biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 9 2010, 03:05 PM~16840867
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


WAT HE SAID...................73......


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Mar 9 2010, 12:29 PM~16839430
> *:biggrin: :wow:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 9 2010, 10:58 PM~16845649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think your hand will fit in that glove... :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 9 2010, 11:54 PM~16846311
> *I don't think your hand will fit in that glove... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Mar 8 2010, 11:38 AM~16827173
> *SUM PIC"S FROM MY CALI TRIP
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 9 2010, 11:54 PM~16846311
> *I don't think your hand will fit in that glove... :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha i know. it did when i was like 9..


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 9 2010, 08:29 PM~16843738
> *:wave:
> *


Whats good big homie?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

it is a little bunk in here... :uh:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

dash for that blue full size I did a while ago.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 10 2010, 03:22 PM~16851640
> *dash for that blue full size I did a while ago.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: damn dog...mas chingon..




a you didn't give me a price for my project that your gonna do.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

porkys new hood piece


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 10 2010, 05:50 AM~16847873
> *hahahaha i know. it did when i was like 9month old..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

2 Members: Sr.Castro, 73monte
whats up homie i just called u


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 9 2010, 09:58 PM~16845649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


let me know when u wanna sell it


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 10 2010, 04:20 PM~16852030
> *2 Members: Sr.Castro, 73monte
> whats up homie i just called u
> *


I know...but Mona wasn't home... :happysad:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 10 2010, 04:20 PM~16852518
> *I know...but Mona wasn't home... :happysad:
> *


kool so whos all going to dallas


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 10 2010, 08:29 PM~16854358
> *kool so whos all going to dallas
> *


Me ,Rick and Lamark...and my family of coarse..and I think Jacob might come too.. :biggrin: 



Are you gonna go after all??


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 10 2010, 02:38 PM~16851757
> *porkys new hood piece
> 
> 
> ...


*YOUR WORK IS LOOKING BAD ASS PABLO !!
IMA HAVE TO TAKE YOU MY CADI TO GET STRIPPED ONCE THE WEATHER GETS BETTER.......*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Mar 10 2010, 06:51 AM~16848046
> *Whats good big homie?
> *


*ITS GONNA BE A GOOD SUMMER THATS ALL I CAN SAY....*


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 10 2010, 09:18 PM~16854931
> *
> *


What's up King...What's new in the Co??


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 10 2010, 03:22 PM~16851640
> *dash for that blue full size I did a while ago.
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:  :happysad: :cheesy: :0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

good mornin fam


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 10 2010, 09:06 PM~16854790
> *ITS GONNA BE A GOOD SUMMER THATS ALL I CAN SAY....
> *


That's what im talking about :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 10 2010, 03:22 PM~16851640
> *dash for that blue full size I did a while ago.
> 
> 
> ...


Pablo is doing it big!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576+Mar 10 2010, 03:22 PM~16851640-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 10 2010, 07:49 PM~16854577
> *Me  ,Rick and Lamark...and my family of coarse..and I think Jacob might come too.. :biggrin:
> Are you gonna go after all??
> *


DONT KNOW HOMIE W HAVING ALOT OF PROB... RIGHT KNOW BUT WE GOING TO TRY 100%


----------



## GUERRERO (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 10 2010, 07:49 PM~16854577
> *Me  ,Rick and Lamark...and my family of coarse..and I think Jacob might come too.. :biggrin:
> Are you gonna go after all??
> *


we wanna go but the bucket may not make it...lol
anna's not showing this year, so it would be koo to just go chill


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUERRERO_@Mar 11 2010, 11:41 AM~16860006
> *we wanna go but the bucket may not make it...lol
> anna's not showing this year, so it would be koo to just go chill
> *


I would invite you but as you can see my truck is full...especially with Jacob.. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, Cut N 3's

:wave: :wave: :wave: :twak:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 10 2010, 09:49 PM~16854577
> *Me  ,Rick and Lamark...and my family of coarse..and I think Jacob might come too.. :biggrin:
> Are you gonna go after all??
> *


The Trio Mas as normal!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 11 2010, 01:03 PM~16860232
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mrchavez, Cut N 3's
> 
> ...


What up Chavez!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 11 2010, 12:08 PM~16860272
> *The Trio Mas as normal!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GUERRERO_@Mar 11 2010, 11:41 AM~16860006
> *we wanna go but the bucket may not make it...lol
> anna's not showing this year, so it would be koo to just go chill
> *


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 10 2010, 02:22 PM~16851640
> *dash for that blue full size I did a while ago.
> 
> 
> ...


thats badd ass


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jtap20_@Mar 11 2010, 01:14 PM~16860832
> *I'ma fatass
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Carshow at Ponchos car dealership on airport. FREE FOOD & DOOR PRIZES! Saturday 11am-5pm


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 11 2010, 02:19 PM~16862191
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jtap20_@Mar 12 2010, 09:29 AM~16869170
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

some mirrors Mona made for the show...


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 12 2010, 01:21 PM~16870593
> *some mirrors Mona made for the show...
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 12 2010, 01:04 PM~16870968
> *Nice
> *


 Do you want the KOP mirrors??


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## ATXrider (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 12 2010, 01:30 PM~16871218
> *Do you want the KOP mirrors??
> *



yes i would like them


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 12 2010, 05:33 PM~16873304
> *yes i would like them
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

keep it goin'.. :biggrin:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Mar 13 2010, 12:10 PM~16880099
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's up Playa :wave: :wave:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 13 2010, 01:15 PM~16880116
> *What's up Playa  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Just here at work. How u been? :cheesy:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Mar 13 2010, 01:10 PM~16880099
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Thanks for hooking my dad up.. :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=531356


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 13 2010, 06:15 PM~16882382
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=531356
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Mar 13 2010, 01:30 PM~16880516
> *Just here at work. How u been? :cheesy:
> *


were good...a little tired..we went to Mesquite yesterday to chill with Boogie and meet everyone...got back about 4 this morning.. :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 14 2010, 09:26 AM~16885882
> *were good...a little tired..we went to Mesquite yesterday to chill with Boogie and meet everyone...got back about 4 this morning.. :biggrin:
> *



nice


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 14 2010, 11:25 AM~16886467
> *nice
> *


hey bigg dogg...what time did you want to leave next Saturday?? I would like to leave at or around 9:00-9:30.let me know if that's cool with you.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 14 2010, 11:34 AM~16886512
> *hey bigg dogg...what time did you want to leave next  Saturday?? I would like to leave at or around 9:00-9:30.let me know if that's cool with you.
> *


sounds good to me.. i will let lamark know. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 14 2010, 12:52 PM~16886981
> *sounds good to me.. i will let lamark know.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 14 2010, 10:26 AM~16885882
> *were good...a little tired..we went to Mesquite yesterday to chill with Boogie and meet everyone...got back about 4 this morning.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 14 2010, 06:10 PM~16888791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your gonna wreck yo shit being on the phone.. :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 14 2010, 07:35 PM~16888939
> *your gonna wreck yo shit being on the phone.. :biggrin:
> *


looks like hes callin the for spots


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 14 2010, 06:11 PM~16888799
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: it was really 3, but because of the time change it was 4...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 14 2010, 06:37 PM~16888958
> *looks like hes callin the for spots
> *


what spots??


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 14 2010, 07:38 PM~16888976
> *what spots??
> *


That was last years austins Texas round up


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 14 2010, 07:07 PM~16889190
> *That was last years austins Texas round up
> *


 :0 :0 oooohhhh... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 14 2010, 07:35 PM~16888939
> *your gonna wreck yo shit being on the phone.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Good morning peeps!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 16 2010, 05:30 AM~16904139
> *Good morning peeps!
> *


MORNIN


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 16 2010, 05:30 AM~16904139
> *Good morning peeps!
> *


5:30 am post ???Do you sleep Lamark?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Had to post this pic from my flight back from Cali


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Mar 16 2010, 10:17 AM~16905570
> *Had to post this pic from my flight back from Cali
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: that's a cool pic.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

damn i been garn for a min :angry: but it feels good to be a free man :biggrin: whos all going to Dallas?


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

I don't know whose these are, but I took them at the Joe's Crab Shack show off of W. Riverside last fall. These are film and I did the develop and print myself.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 16 2010, 11:23 AM~16906538
> *damn i been garn for a min  :angry:  but it feels good to be a free man  :biggrin:  whos all going to Dallas?
> *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stradale_@Mar 16 2010, 02:26 PM~16908009
> *I don't know whose these are, but I took  them at the Joe's Crab Shack show off of W. Riverside last fall. These are film and I did the develop and print myself.
> 
> 
> ...


i think those are my taillights...givem back...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

some stuff from SA


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

I do story boards too.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 16 2010, 08:59 PM~16911435
> *I do story boards too.
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE...I like it  :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:rimshot: :rimshot: :h5:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 16 2010, 07:59 PM~16911435
> *I do story boards too.
> 
> 
> ...


tight homie u got down


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Mar 16 2010, 07:46 AM~16904306
> *5:30 am post ???Do you sleep Lamark?
> *


Yea! :happysad: layitlow needs to update da time....I was up gettin ready 4 work


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 16 2010, 01:23 PM~16906538
> *damn i been garn for a min  :angry:  but it feels good to be a free man  :biggrin:  whos all going to Dallas?
> *


It's Miggy! Where u been Miggy?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 16 2010, 10:27 PM~16913427
> *Yea! :happysad:  layitlow needs to update da time....I was up gettin ready 4 work
> *


whats up homie u showing this year


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 17 2010, 09:53 AM~16915254
> *whats up homie u showing this year
> *


yes n no, tell Cruz come get her :happysad:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 17 2010, 08:55 PM~16920878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is she leagal :scrutinize:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 18 2010, 05:41 AM~16925028
> *is she leagal :scrutinize:
> *



she is legal.. she is 21.. she works at palozos (cant spell it)


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

man...1 more day and then D Town here we come!!! :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

:boink: wut sup homiez?....


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Mar 18 2010, 09:16 PM~16931983
> * :boink: wut sup homiez?....
> *


what it do Blue


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 18 2010, 09:16 PM~16931986
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I notice that she doesn't look at the camera, must be a butter. 


everything looks good butter face..
:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 18 2010, 08:21 PM~16932054
> *what it do Blue
> 
> *


nun much just killing time at dis coffee chop u ready foe dallas?...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Mar 18 2010, 09:31 PM~16932181
> *nun much just killing time at dis coffee chop u ready foe dallas?...
> *


you know I am always ready foo...I stay ready.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 18 2010, 08:28 PM~16932155
> *I notice that she doesn't look at the camera, must be a butter.
> everything looks good butter face..
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GUERRERO (Jan 27, 2010)

Nipples


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 18 2010, 09:38 PM~16931566
> *man...1 more day and then D Town here we come!!! :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


Let's go! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUERRERO_@Mar 18 2010, 09:52 PM~16932461
> *Nipples
> *


where??? :around: :around:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

te van a pegar mariposa


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I ain't skurred  :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 18 2010, 10:38 PM~16933696
> *I ain't skurred   :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 19 2010, 12:13 AM~16934113
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


that didn't hurt... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 19 2010, 12:57 AM~16934373
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


go and play with yourself somewhere else pervert... :angry:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 19 2010, 12:01 AM~16934384
> *go and play with yourself somewhere else pervert... :angry:
> *


lol..... :uh: :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Rick u should put away ur toys b4 having guest over :0


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Mar 19 2010, 09:20 AM~16935502
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What up Bump!


----------



## GUERRERO (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 19 2010, 04:42 AM~16934916
> *Rick u should put away ur toys b4 having guest over :0
> 
> 
> ...


who weres the strap-on? sometimes she's the girl sometimes he's the girl....thats hot... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

































no ****


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

so is anybody gonna have extra bands :happysad:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

whats good man?? chillen man, friday!!!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

did anyone get that flyer bout a carshow on acc campus/ riverside? april 3rd??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 19 2010, 09:35 AM~16936123
> *so is anybody gonna have extra bands :happysad:
> *


we won't...sorry Squid


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Mar 19 2010, 09:41 AM~16936184
> *did anyone get that flyer  bout a carshow on acc campus/ riverside? april 3rd??
> *


We did...Why??


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 19 2010, 09:43 AM~16936209
> *We did...Why??
> *


cool man, just wanted to know if anyone posted it up


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 19 2010, 09:42 AM~16936192
> *we won't...sorry Squid
> *


its ok :thumbsup:
know how much it is to get in?
im hearing 10 bucks


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 19 2010, 05:42 AM~16934916
> *Rick u should put away ur toys b4 having guest over :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You should put it in off topic...as a failed sexy pic or when you see it you will shit bricks or random pics.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512+Mar 19 2010, 09:45 AM~16936233-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Last I heard they were goin' for $17, but I don't know if that was pre sale or what.I saw it in the shows and events forum.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 19 2010, 09:57 AM~16936362
> *I haven't posted it up...go right ahead Bump..
> Last I heard they were goin' for $17, but I don't know if that was pre sale or what.I saw it in the shows and events forum.
> *


so their gonna be more then 20? :wow:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 19 2010, 05:42 AM~16934916
> *Rick u should put away ur toys b4 having guest over :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 19 2010, 09:57 AM~16936362
> *I haven't posted it up...go right ahead Bump..
> Last I heard they were goin' for $17, but I don't know if that was pre sale or what.I saw it in the shows and events forum.
> *


aight later later, dont have the info with me right now.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 19 2010, 11:06 AM~16936426
> *so their gonna be more then 20? :wow:
> *


Tim told me 25 n kids free 2 n under


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID+Mar 19 2010, 10:06 AM~16936426-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they might be cheaper if you go on Saturday and get a band...MIGHT BE. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTT... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 19 2010, 04:15 PM~16939210
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


man,your always putting something in your mouth... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 19 2010, 03:20 PM~16939247
> *man,your always putting something in your mouth... :biggrin:
> *


     ...when yall leaving towards dallas


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 19 2010, 04:51 PM~16939488
> *       ...when  yall  leaving  towards  dallas
> *


I want to leave at 9.but it's suppose to be raining so I don't know yet...
what about you...what time are you leaving.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 19 2010, 04:12 PM~16939620
> *I want to leave at 9.but it's suppose to be raining so I don't know yet...
> what about you...what time are you leaving.
> *


i might leave ater 12 pm tomorrow.. i dont now for sure.. i want to tho... if not then maybe later in the nite.. its not as far from here like h town is ...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 19 2010, 05:42 AM~16934916
> *Rick u should put away ur toys b4 having guest over :0
> 
> 
> ...



it is not my house.. it was a friends house that sales that kind of stuff. if you need a hook up on some stuff i will tell her to hook you up.. she will give you a good deal.. :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 19 2010, 05:57 PM~16939889
> *it is not my house.. it was a friends house that sales that kind of stuff. if you need a hook up on some stuff i will tell her to hook you up.. she will give you a good deal..  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


is that where you bought your butt beads :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 19 2010, 07:32 PM~16940567
> *is that where you bought your butt beads  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 19 2010, 04:42 AM~16934916
> *Rick u should put away ur toys b4 having guest over :0
> 
> 
> ...


*GOOD EYE LAMARK !!
* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

the car is on the trailer and the truck is loadied and we are ready to go. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 19 2010, 10:23 PM~16942706
> *the car is on the trailer and the truck is loadied and we are ready to go. :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 19 2010, 05:42 AM~16934916
> *Rick u should put away ur toys b4 having guest over :0
> 
> 
> ...


LOL :0 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

whats the best or cheapest place in the atx to buy a single 22 in. knockoff wheel? Please any names of shops or numbers? thanks


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

back at home...show was canceled...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 21 2010, 03:02 PM~16953924
> * back at home...show was canceled...
> *


whats up man... i  was cold.... glad yall made it back ok..


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, Cut N 3's


:wave: :wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 21 2010, 05:21 PM~16954005
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mrchavez, Cut N 3's
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: u still out there?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 19 2010, 04:42 AM~16934916
> *Rick u should put away ur toys b4 having guest over :0
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:
butt plugs and dildos.....


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

No snowman on lowrider pics?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by victorcay_@Mar 21 2010, 07:16 PM~16955154
> *No snowman on lowrider pics?
> *


they made one...but ended up using him for ammo in a snow ball fight. :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

any pis of ur car n da snow homie glad yall made it home safe


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

this was at 1 in the morning


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

and at 6 in the morning


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 21 2010, 08:24 PM~16956235
> *this was at 1 in the morning
> 
> 
> ...


damn now we r glad we didnt make that trip and just last night cruz was telling me i wish that they would cancel the show i guess his wish came tru lol


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 21 2010, 08:27 PM~16956291
> *and at 6 in the morning
> 
> 
> ...


man thats not snow u should c how it gets up here it gets a lil white and every 1 gets all crazy lol u should have sold some snow cones


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 21 2010, 09:28 PM~16956300
> *damn now we r glad we didnt make that trip and just last night cruz was telling me i wish that they would cancel the show i guess his wish came tru lol
> *


 we were about to take the car off the trailer and they told us that the show was canceled...so we just strapped it back up and got our refund for the registration and the extra bands we bought.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 21 2010, 08:34 PM~16956390
> *we were about to take the car off the trailer and they told us that the show was canceled...so we just strapped it back up and got our refund for the registration and the extra bands we bought.
> *


wel thats goo that yall got yall refund back so whens da next show 4 yall


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

my homies car...he left it there over night


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

no snow stuck to the ground what was the low over there


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 21 2010, 09:37 PM~16956436
> *wel thats goo that yall got yall refund back so whens da next show 4 yall
> *


not sure...I haven't looked at the schedule yet...I think there is a show April 3rd at ACC on Grove.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 21 2010, 09:40 PM~16956482
> *no snow stuck to the ground what was the low over there
> *


I think 31 but the rear view mirror on the truck said 25...so I don't know.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 21 2010, 08:41 PM~16956499
> *not sure...I haven't looked at the schedule yet...I think there is a show April 3rd at ACC on Grove.
> *


thats tight if yall want to come for r show my house is opened to yall and i have a king size bed so u wont fall off agian


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 21 2010, 08:43 PM~16956522
> *I think 31 but the rear view mirror on the truck said 25...so I don't know.
> *


thats what it was 2 day but it was a pretty day no wind so it wasent cold i need a g body so if u know any 1 that has 1 4 sell 4 a cheap price let me know


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 21 2010, 09:43 PM~16956533
> *thats tight if yall want to come for r show my house is opened to yall and i have a king size bed so u wont fall off agian
> *


f u...that hurt...but it was cool..


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 21 2010, 08:48 PM~16956614
> *f u...that hurt...but it was cool..
> 
> 
> ...


lol did miklo go and did u c mary jane


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 21 2010, 09:50 PM~16956642
> *lol did miklo go and did u c mary jane
> *


I don't know about Miklo...he said that he might have to work..as far as m/j I didn't see it


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 21 2010, 08:54 PM~16956684
> *I don't know about Miklo...he said that he might have to work..as far as m/j  I didn't see it
> *


ooooooo kool did u do any thing to da car


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 21 2010, 09:58 PM~16956736
> *ooooooo kool did u do any thing to da car
> *


no not * YET * :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

we took a family pic to day we need the addy so we can send yall 1


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 21 2010, 09:01 PM~16956767
> *no not  YET  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 21 2010, 10:03 PM~16956797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


6011 carnation terr.
austin tx. 78741


looks good...Mona said..What's Bubba looking at..lol


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 21 2010, 09:08 PM~16956867
> *6011 carnation terr.
> austin tx. 78741
> looks good...Mona said..What's Bubba looking at..lol
> *


lol thats what i said


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 21 2010, 10:09 PM~16956885
> *lol thats what i said
> *


theres probably a hot girl over there he was eyeballing her..lol


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

was told that everyone that showed up and registered at the show and got there blue card will be rewarded points on the wego tour....if you pre reg and didnt show up you will not get points..........


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 21 2010, 09:13 PM~16956928
> *was told that everyone that showed up and registered at the show and got there blue card will be rewarded points on the wego tour....if you pre reg and didnt show up you will not get points..........
> *


thats tight can u print copy urs and print 1 out for us lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 21 2010, 10:13 PM~16956928
> *was told that everyone that showed up and registered at the show and got there blue card will be rewarded points on the wego tour....if you pre reg and didnt show up you will not get points..........
> *


I didn't hear that...but I turned my blue card in when I got my refund...so I don't know what they're gonna do about points.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 21 2010, 11:15 PM~16956972
> *thats tight can u print copy urs and print 1 out for us lol
> *


we had to returned the card when they were doing the refunds


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 21 2010, 11:17 PM~16956984
> *I didn't hear that...but I turned my blue card in when I got my refund...so I don't know what they're gonna do about points.
> *


was told this buy the wego judge... he called me a while ago....


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

i have a green card does that count


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 21 2010, 11:19 PM~16957032
> *i have a green card does that count
> *


 :nono:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 21 2010, 10:18 PM~16957011
> *was told this buy the wego judge... he called me a while ago....
> *


   does that include cars or just bikes??? do you know if not that's cool


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 21 2010, 10:19 PM~16957032
> *i have a green card does that count
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 21 2010, 09:20 PM~16957043
> *:nono:
> *


damn :angry: they told me that this card will work anywhere in america


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 21 2010, 11:21 PM~16957048
> *   does that include cars or just bikes??? do you know  if not that's cool
> *



ill comfirm tomorrow with you..........im almost sure both cars and bikes.......its only fair from what i was told.......it wont be fair for someone to go to the next show that didnt show up at dallas and start fresh with the people that attempted to make this show.....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 21 2010, 10:22 PM~16957072
> *damn  :angry: they told me that this card will work anywhere in america
> *


 :biggrin: they lied to you...Welcome to America!!!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 21 2010, 11:22 PM~16957072
> *damn  :angry: they told me that this card will work anywhere in america
> *


they told you wrong..."its the GOLD card that works anywhere in america" :cheesy:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 21 2010, 09:25 PM~16957116
> *ill comfirm tomorrow with you..........im almost sure both cars and bikes.......its only fair from what i was told.......it wont be fair for someone to go to the next show that didnt show up at dallas and start fresh with the people that attempted to make this show.....
> *


thats bullsh*t we were on the road heading that way!!!!!!!!!!! and then we hit a fukn snow man lol j/k


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 21 2010, 10:25 PM~16957116
> *ill comfirm tomorrow with you..........im almost sure both cars and bikes.......its only fair from what i was told.......it wont be fair for someone to go to the next show that didnt show up at dallas and start fresh with the people that attempted to make this show.....
> *


   lmk something when you find out


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 21 2010, 09:27 PM~16957130
> *they told you wrong..."its the GOLD card that works anywhere in america" :cheesy:
> *


them freakn mofos i paid 6 bills for it i mean 6 bucks


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 21 2010, 10:27 PM~16957130
> *they told you wrong..."its the GOLD card that works anywhere in america" :cheesy:
> *


American Express..don't leave your country without it


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 21 2010, 11:28 PM~16957146
> *   lmk something when you find out
> *


sure will.......i have the inside connection.........meeting going on tomorrow about the reschedule already..... :cheesy:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Sr.Castro, 73monte
got to go homie peace out


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Low Low Car Show 
Sunday, Mar 28 11:00a 
at Camargo Park, San Antonio, TX


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GUERRERO_@Mar 18 2010, 08:52 PM~16932461
> *Nipples
> *


wut sup fam?... wus new?...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Mar 22 2010, 07:56 AM~16959891
> *wut sup fam?... wus new?...
> *


 :wow: damn...you were up early...or did you even go to sleep?? :biggrin:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :twak:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 22 2010, 05:57 AM~16959525
> *Low Low Car Show
> Sunday, Mar 28 11:00a
> at Camargo Park, San Antonio, TX
> *


is that the one that ends late Bigg Dogg??

are you goin'??
 :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 22 2010, 05:04 PM~16964600
> *is that the one that ends late  Bigg Dogg??
> 
> are you goin'??
> ...



the time i went it ended late. but i am pretty sure they fixed the promblem.. i am thinkin about going.. you down?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 22 2010, 06:57 PM~16965074
> *the time i went it ended late. but i am pretty sure they fixed the promblem.. i am thinkin about going.. you down?
> *


I don't know yet...I have to get stuff situated with the cars hydros first...but I will let you know something by Friday.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what's up cut n' 3s...thanks again for goin' to D Town with us...hope you had a good time even though no show. :biggrin:


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Mar 20 2010, 09:11 PM~16948994
> *whats the best or cheapest place in the atx to buy a single 22 in. knockoff wheel? Please any names of shops or numbers? thanks
> *


Anyone?


----------



## GUERRERO (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 22 2010, 05:09 PM~16965184
> *I don't know yet...I have to get stuff situated  with the cars hydros first...but I will let you know something by Friday.
> *


 :scrutinize: what u doin






















:biggrin:


----------



## GUERRERO (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Mar 22 2010, 05:16 PM~16965247
> *Anyone?
> *


tire and wheel on burnet rd near hwy 183


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GUERRERO_@Mar 22 2010, 05:18 PM~16965266
> *tire and wheel on burnet rd near hwy 183
> *


thanks!


----------



## GUERRERO (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Mar 22 2010, 05:21 PM~16965291
> *thanks!
> *


n/p sorry i dont have the #


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUERRERO_@Mar 22 2010, 07:17 PM~16965254
> *:scrutinize: what u doin
> :biggrin:
> *


nothing...the [email protected]@ker won't lift..and the boys all of a sudden can't get the battery tester on to check them...damn sissys :angry:


----------



## GUERRERO (Jan 27, 2010)

the screen board come out...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUERRERO_@Mar 22 2010, 07:43 PM~16965497
> *the screen board come out...
> *


??? no...should it??


----------



## GUERRERO (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 22 2010, 05:47 PM~16965543
> *??? no...should it??
> *


yep...push the back corners of the speaker boxes in and should wiggle out...the power cords should slip thru...dont forget to disconnect the neon tube wires(white) from the lil black box :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 22 2010, 07:14 PM~16965223
> *what's up cut n' 3s...thanks again for goin' to D Town with us...hope you had a good time even though no show. :biggrin:
> *


U know me I'm always down! :biggrin: love da snow hate da cold!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

100 points awarded for everyone that showed up to the dallas show....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Rudy, thanks for the info.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 22 2010, 11:03 PM~16968363
> *  Rudy, thanks for the info.
> *


NO PROBLEM.......BIKE FINALLY BACK IN AUSTIN....LET ME KNOW WHAT SHOWS ARE COMING UP IN AUSTIN...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 22 2010, 11:05 PM~16968389
> *NO PROBLEM.......BIKE FINALLY BACK IN AUSTIN....LET ME KNOW WHAT SHOWS ARE COMING UP IN AUSTIN...
> *


I think the Saturday before Easter. There is a show at ACC on Grove Rd. I will c if I can find the flyer tomorrow.


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 22 2010, 05:04 PM~16964600
> *is that the one that ends late  Bigg Dogg??
> 
> are you goin'??
> ...


Show is over at 6, I think. But the concert starts right after. At least that is how I remember it.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Mar 22 2010, 11:30 PM~16968821
> *Show is over at 6, I think. But the concert starts right after. At least that is how I remember it.
> *


 :biggrin: cool.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 22 2010, 11:26 PM~16968744
> *I think the Saturday before Easter. There is a show at ACC on Grove Rd. I will c if I can find the flyer tomorrow.
> *


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

8s
















:wow: :wow:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

How was your trip to Florida Squid??


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 22 2010, 08:50 PM~16968127
> *100 points awarded for everyone that showed up to the dallas show....
> *


THATS BULLSHIT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 23 2010, 10:45 AM~16972319
> *8s
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Mar 22 2010, 10:30 PM~16968821
> *Show is over at 6, I think. But the concert starts right after. At least that is how I remember it.
> *



i remember getting out of there around 9.. dont get me wrong i love the women around there


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 23 2010, 05:43 PM~16976210
> *THATS BULLSHIT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

:0 




> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 24 2010, 06:04 AM~16983510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Mar 24 2010, 09:19 AM~16984066
> *
> *


What up DKM ATX!


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 24 2010, 08:49 AM~16984271
> *What up DKM ATX!
> *


seeing whats up on LIL


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 24 2010, 07:04 AM~16983510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


photo bucket probably thought she was under aged...

photowned :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 24 2010, 02:15 PM~16986633
> *photo bucket probably thought she was under aged...
> 
> photowned  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

whats up Landmark...you down to go to Victoria?? :


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 24 2010, 01:15 PM~16986633
> *photo bucket probably thought she was under aged...
> 
> photowned  :biggrin:
> *



nope she is of age..


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 24 2010, 04:28 PM~16988592
> *whats up  Landmark...you down to go to Victoria?? :
> *


Dont know about lamark i am down


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 24 2010, 05:55 PM~16988872
> *Dont know about lamark i am down
> *


cool  hopefully it doesn't snow there. :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 24 2010, 02:15 PM~16986633
> *photo bucket probably thought she was under aged...
> 
> photowned  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 24 2010, 05:28 PM~16988592
> *whats up  Landmark...you down to go to Victoria?? :
> *


When is it?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 24 2010, 05:01 PM~16988934
> *cool   hopefully it doesn't snow there. :biggrin:
> *


you are so right.. that is just our luck


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 24 2010, 07:27 PM~16989849
> *When is it?
> *


April 18th. :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shorty619_@Mar 24 2010, 02:24 PM~16986739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


for sale :wow: :run:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 25 2010, 06:43 AM~16994733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: I havent seen that car in years..I figured it was gone by now.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 25 2010, 03:17 PM~16998768
> *:wow:
> :wow:  :wow: I havent seen that car in years..I figured it was gone by now.
> *


its being sold on here :wow:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 25 2010, 04:18 PM~16999320
> *its being sold on here :wow:
> *


what are they asking for it?? :wow:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 22 2010, 11:26 PM~16968744
> *I think the Saturday before Easter. There is a show at ACC on Grove Rd. I will c if I can find the flyer tomorrow.
> *


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

YOU GOING TO THIS SHOW ALEX.......ANTONI"S RESTURANT.......ISINT IT CLOSED DOWN NOW......THATS WHERE IT WILL BE AT ....


----------



## GUERRERO (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 25 2010, 04:57 PM~17000931
> *YOU GOING TO THIS SHOW ALEX.......ANTONI"S RESTURANT.......ISINT IT CLOSED DOWN NOW......THATS WHERE IT WILL BE AT ....
> *


across the hwy from Joy(now rick's) in round rock...I35 and louis henna blvd


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 25 2010, 06:57 PM~17000931
> *YOU GOING TO THIS SHOW ALEX.......ANTONI"S RESTURANT.......ISINT IT CLOSED DOWN NOW......THATS WHERE IT WILL BE AT ....
> *


it's in Round Rock...and I am not sure yet..the car is in the shop for repairs...nothing major.


----------



## GUERRERO (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 25 2010, 05:04 PM~17000979
> *it's in Round Rock...and I am not sure yet..the car is in the shop for repairs...nothing major.
> *


what he said :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUERRERO_@Mar 25 2010, 07:01 PM~17000962
> *across the hwy from Joy(now rick's) in round rock...I35 and louis henna blvd
> *


what's up Rob??...that money for the upgrades isn't coming in after all.


----------



## GUERRERO (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 25 2010, 05:06 PM~17000996
> *what's up Rob??...that money for the upgrades isn't coming in after all.
> *



really? wow not again...we will figure something out :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUERRERO_@Mar 25 2010, 07:07 PM~17001006
> *really? wow not again...we will figure something out :happysad:
> *


it turns out she had a student loan that she wasn't paying on and they kept it ALL...   

and I will figure something out..might have to miss a truck payment..have it deferred. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 25 2010, 07:09 PM~17001023
> *
> *


what's up chorizo.. :wave: :wave:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 25 2010, 07:04 PM~17000979
> *it's in Round Rock...and I am not sure yet..the car is in the shop for repairs...nothing major.
> *


HOW IS THIS GUYS SHOW TURNOUTS.........YOU BEEN TO ANY OF THEM......


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 25 2010, 07:41 PM~17001352
> *HOW IS THIS GUYS SHOW TURNOUTS.........YOU BEEN TO ANY OF THEM......
> *


well the last one he had at Joes crab shack wasn't to good...BUT it was cold and raining..but other than that they're decent turnout...your main comp would be Renee..if he shows up. :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 25 2010, 05:15 PM~17001078
> *what's up master.. :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 25 2010, 08:42 PM~17001971
> *well the last one he had at Joes crab shack wasn't to good...BUT it was cold and raining..but other than that they're decent turnout...your main comp would be Renee..if he shows up. :happysad:
> *


im just thinking right now if i should show the bike our wait till victoria to show off the new stuff we did to the bike...... hno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 25 2010, 08:43 PM~17001988
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: you don't have to call me master. :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 25 2010, 08:42 PM~17001971
> *well the last one he had at Joes crab shack wasn't to good...BUT it was cold and raining..but other than that they're decent turnout...your main comp would be Renee..if he shows up. :happysad:
> *


if i win our he win....its all good as long as one of us wins......lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 25 2010, 08:45 PM~17002011
> *im just thinking right now if i should show the bike our wait till victoria to show off the new stuff we did to the bike...... hno:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Plate Benefit this Sat. at Benny's Corto De Pelo (512 West Stassney Lane) from 12-5, all proceeds will go to the Husband and children of the lady that was hit and killed at the bus stop off of South 1st  

anyone that comes out with their ride and posts up for an hour or 2 will get free plates...(they want some rides out there)


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## GUERRERO (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 25 2010, 06:45 PM~17002011
> *im just thinking right now if i should show the bike our wait till victoria to show off the new stuff we did to the bike...... hno:
> *


i would wait rudy...this is a buy your own trophy show...


----------



## GUERRERO (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 25 2010, 05:12 PM~17001057
> *it turns out she had a student loan that she wasn't paying on and they kept it ALL...
> 
> and I will figure something out..might have to miss a truck payment..have it deferred. :biggrin:
> *



well there you go lol :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: its not finished yet.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 26 2010, 01:21 AM~17004947
> *:biggrin: its not finished yet.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 25 2010, 11:21 PM~17004947
> *:biggrin: its not finished yet.
> 
> 
> ...


thats tight fool


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 26 2010, 04:59 AM~17005699
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice rick if u want to email me when she turns arround feel free


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 26 2010, 12:21 AM~17004947
> *:biggrin: its not finished yet.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Mar 26 2010, 08:11 AM~17005986
> *
> *


Alex who is doung your work


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 25 2010, 11:21 PM~17004947
> *:biggrin: its not finished yet.
> 
> 
> ...


*IS THIS ROGERS WORK ??*


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 25 2010, 11:21 PM~17004947
> *:biggrin: its not finished yet.
> 
> 
> ...


Y DID U COVER UP MY NAME U ASSHOLE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512+Mar 26 2010, 08:20 AM~17006034-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: mas puto...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

What's up family. Alex u doin sa?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 26 2010, 12:06 PM~17007619
> *What's up family. Alex u doin sa?
> *


no, I might go to Chucky's show...have to support the homie.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 26 2010, 11:37 AM~17007858
> *no, I might go to Chucky's show...have to support the homie.
> *



mehh :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Mar 26 2010, 12:21 AM~17004947-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nice shot whats the front look like?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Mar 26 2010, 03:26 PM~17009249
> *New piece? Cost?
> nice shot whats the front look like?
> *


so far I gave him $50  he doesn't charge that much.
and yes,it's new.I got it last night...but it's not done yet..still got more shadeing to do :happysad:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 26 2010, 01:33 PM~17009306
> *so far  I gave him $50    he doesn't charge that much.
> and yes,it's new.I got it last night...but it's not done yet..still got more shadeing to do  AND TO PUT ROCKYS NAME BACK ON ME CUZ IM HIS BITCH :happysad:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 26 2010, 03:33 PM~17009306
> *so far  I gave him $50    he doesn't charge that much.
> and yes,it's new.I got it last night...but it's not done yet..still got more shadeing to do  :happysad:
> *


Man I need some new work done!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 26 2010, 06:58 PM~17011913
> *Man I need some new work done!
> *


USE WHITE INK LOL


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 26 2010, 12:21 AM~17004947
> *:biggrin: its not finished yet.
> 
> 
> ...


   

hey whens the next party???


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 26 2010, 07:08 PM~17012022
> *
> 
> hey whens the next party???
> *


THIS WEEKN AND ITS IN UR MOUTH LOL


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 26 2010, 09:12 PM~17012595
> *THIS WEEKN AND ITS IN UR MOUTH LOL
> *


***


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 26 2010, 09:13 PM~17012603
> *:rimshot:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 26 2010, 09:16 PM~17013148
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 26 2010, 09:08 PM~17012022
> *
> 
> hey whens the next party???
> *


 Don't know yet.. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

whats up everones everones!


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

entry fee for tomorrrows show ???




> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 25 2010, 05:36 PM~17000750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

whats good atx


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by victorcay_@Mar 27 2010, 11:58 AM~17016333
> *entry fee  for tomorrrows show ???
> *


not sure,it's usually around $25


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 26 2010, 08:37 PM~17011721
> *[/size]
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
























:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

whats up Alex whats goin on


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

might make it to the show tomorrow...ill just take off all the upgrades.....dont have nothing planned tomorrow and i dont want to be in this damm house all day again... :happysad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 27 2010, 01:06 PM~17016728
> *whats up Alex whats goin on
> *


answer your phone bitch and I will tell you!!! :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 27 2010, 01:09 PM~17016749
> *might make it to the show tomorrow...ill just take off all the upgrades.....dont have nothing planned tomorrow and i dont want to be in this damm house all day again... :happysad:
> *


I won't make it tomorrow,the car is still in the shop... But I will probably go and check it out anyway. :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

IM GOING AROUND 10-10.30....IF IT AINT WORTH BRINGING IT OUT OF THE TRUCK ILL TAKE IT RIGHT BACK HOME......


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 27 2010, 11:11 AM~17016764
> *answer your phone bitch  and I will tell you!!! :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 27 2010, 01:11 PM~17016764
> *answer your phone bitch  and I will tell you!!! :angry:
> *


i did i did :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 27 2010, 01:39 PM~17016909
> *i did i did :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


bout damn time... :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

What's good brother's how has everyone been?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 26 2010, 11:03 PM~17013667
> *Don't know yet.. :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


cool, let me know and ill go FOR SURE this time :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII+Mar 27 2010, 03:20 PM~17017495-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah,right,whatever...na just messing with you..I will


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 27 2010, 08:28 PM~17019157
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 27 2010, 08:28 PM~17019157
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yo miklo....if i enter the bike i only get one wristband......


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 27 2010, 10:16 AM~17016433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 27 2010, 11:39 AM~17016909
> *i did i did :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


he call u a BITCH
LOL WHAT A BITCH


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 27 2010, 02:15 PM~17017767
> *cool, let me know and ill go FOR SURE this time :biggrin:
> *


I CALL BULLSHIT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 28 2010, 01:19 AM~17021298
> *I CALL BULLSHIT
> *


 X73 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 27 2010, 07:28 PM~17019157
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It cost more to get in then enter a bike ftw!!!!!! :wow: might as well bring your little huffy and save yourself ten bucks


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 28 2010, 12:04 PM~17023193
> *It cost more to get in then enter a bike ftw!!!!!! :wow: might as well bring your little huffy and save yourself ten bucks
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 28 2010, 10:04 AM~17023193
> *It cost more to get in then enter a bike ftw!!!!!! :wow: might as well bring your little huffy and save yourself ten bucks
> *


TRU DAT LIL HOMIE LOL 25 BUCKS IS IT GOING TO BE BETTER THEN THE WEGO SHOW IN HOUSTON :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 28 2010, 05:09 PM~17025153
> *TRU DAT LIL HOMIE LOL 25 BUCKS IS IT GOING TO BE BETTER THEN THE WEGO SHOW IN HOUSTON :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 28 2010, 06:27 PM~17026727
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


WHATS UP ALEX DID U WATCH WWE 2DAY


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 28 2010, 10:22 PM~17027881
> *WHATS UP ALEX DID U WATCH WWE 2DAY
> *


yup...and I am watching the encore showing again. :biggrin: and Jacob and Lamark came over to watch it too.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images0...a932b9a3b70.jpg


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 29 2010, 12:11 AM~17029554
> *yup...and I am watching the encore showing again. :biggrin:  and Jacob and Lamark came over to watch it too.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 29 2010, 06:42 AM~17031000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


O BOY


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 29 2010, 06:46 AM~17031012
> *O BOY
> *



LaMark is all....."SHUH-WING!" lol

I think this girl with the Playboy bike would be AWESOME! Set it up RICK!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

custom lowrider bike seat for sale...........90 dollars and ill take it to you...obo...


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS CLASSIC CAR SHOW,
SATURDAY, APRIL 10,2010 8AM-4PM 
AT STA. JULIA CHURCH. TILLERY AND LYONS,(EAST AUSTIN)
FREE ADMISSION 
FOOD GAMES MUSIC..
TO REGISTER/LOCATION CALL 512-826-6578 OR GO TO WWW.STJULIA.ORG/KOFC
AS WELL AFTER THE SHOW HIT UP LONE STAR ROUND UP!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## Latroca (Mar 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Mar 29 2010, 08:33 AM~17031326
> *KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS CLASSIC CAR SHOW,
> SATURDAY, APRIL 10,2010 8AM-4PM
> AT STA. JULIA CHURCH. TILLERY AND LYONS,(EAST AUSTIN)
> ...




Ill see you there robert!! taking out the trokita for the Lone Star weekend!! :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latroca_@Mar 29 2010, 07:55 AM~17031411
> *Ill see you there robert!! taking out the trokita for the Lone Star weekend!! :biggrin:
> *


 orale see u there, ill give u a text later today.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Mar 29 2010, 08:33 AM~17031326
> *KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS CLASSIC CAR SHOW,
> SATURDAY, APRIL 10,2010 8AM-4PM
> AT STA. JULIA CHURCH. TILLERY AND LYONS,(EAST AUSTIN)
> ...


are you meeting up with Miklo to cruise the round up??


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 29 2010, 06:07 AM~17031219
> *custom lowrider bike seat for sale...........90 dollars and ill take it to you...obo...
> 
> 
> ...


ill take i live n cali let me know when u get here :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 29 2010, 08:07 AM~17031219
> *custom lowrider bike seat for sale...........90 dollars and ill take it to you...obo...
> 
> 
> ...


is that pink and blue ???


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 29 2010, 10:13 AM~17032386
> *are you meeting up with Miklo to cruise the round up??
> *


naw, didnt know nothing about meeting up.? are yall meeting up some where that day?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Mar 29 2010, 01:00 PM~17033319
> *naw, didnt know nothing about meeting up.? are yall meeting up some where that day?
> *


Miklo wants to meet up at the old Albertson's on Riverside at 7 that evening.


----------



## Latroca (Mar 23, 2006)

Getting there early to find me a parking spot!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latroca_@Mar 29 2010, 01:11 PM~17033399
> *Getting there early to find me a parking spot!
> *


that sounds like a good idea 
:biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 29 2010, 12:59 PM~17033308
> *is that pink and blue ???
> *


red,blue .with yellow piping


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 29 2010, 12:03 PM~17033341
> *Miklo wants to meet up at the old Albertson's on Riverside at 7 that evening.
> *


   yea same here man, last time traffic was sick, but relays was also a problem.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

NO 3WHELLING ON CONGRESS AND IF U DO WATCH OUT FOR DA LAWS AND IF U GET PULLED OVER MAKE SURE THAT MIKLO IS NOT AROUND :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 29 2010, 06:37 PM~17036736
> *NO 3WHELLING ON CONGRESS AND IF U DO WATCH OUT FOR DA LAWS AND IF U GET PULLED OVER MAKE SURE THAT MIKLO IS NOT AROUND  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


and be sure to buckle up  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

damn Rock... why you gotta bring up old shit? lol


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Mar 29 2010, 07:33 AM~17031326
> *KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS CLASSIC CAR SHOW,
> SATURDAY, APRIL 10,2010 8AM-4PM
> AT STA. JULIA CHURCH. TILLERY AND LYONS,(EAST AUSTIN)
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 29 2010, 08:26 PM~17037226
> *damn Rock... why you gotta bring up old shit? lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ''


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

top of the morning people. :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:rimshot:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 29 2010, 07:35 PM~17037335
> *:thumbsup:
> *


The link doesn't work for me and i've benn calling the number listed but no answer, left two messages no response.

Is there a certain time to call?


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Mar 30 2010, 09:49 AM~17043015
> *The link doesn't work for me and i've benn calling the number listed but no answer, left two messages no response.
> 
> Is there a certain time to call?
> *


you know what same here man, ima try to find guy who is setting this up. ill keep yall posted,


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* I DON'T KNOW IF EVERYONE REMEMBERS THIS KID OR GUY. BUT HE WAS THE ONE THAT WAS STRUCK BY A CAR LAST YEAR HAGGING UP A CAR SHOW POSTER.THAT HE WAS DOING FOR A SCHOOL PROJECT HIS SENIOR YEAR. NOW HE IS IN COLLAGE AND IS STILL GOING.SO IF YOUR NOT BUSY THIS WEEKEND COME OUT AND SHOW YOUR RIDE OR EVEN SPECTATE . SHOULD BE A GOOD SHOW HE HAD OVER 100+CARS LAST YEAR.*


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Mar 30 2010, 12:07 PM~17044224
> *you know what same here man, ima try to find guy who is setting this up. ill keep yall posted,
> *


Cool thanks..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* I DON'T KNOW IF EVERYONE REMEMBERS THIS KID OR GUY. BUT HE WAS THE ONE THAT WAS STRUCK BY A CAR LAST YEAR HAGGING UP A CAR SHOW POSTER.THAT HE WAS DOING FOR A SCHOOL PROJECT HIS SENIOR YEAR. NOW HE IS IN COLLAGE AND IS STILL GOING.SO IF YOUR NOT BUSY THIS WEEKEND COME OUT AND SHOW YOUR RIDE OR EVEN SPECTATE . SHOULD BE A GOOD SHOW HE HAD OVER 100+CARS LAST YEAR.*


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

1st 2nd n 3rd place trophies ??





> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 30 2010, 04:24 PM~17045812
> * I DON'T  KNOW IF EVERYONE REMEMBERS THIS KID OR GUY. BUT HE WAS THE ONE THAT WAS STRUCK BY A CAR LAST YEAR HAGGING UP A CAR SHOW POSTER.THAT HE WAS DOING FOR A SCHOOL PROJECT HIS SENIOR YEAR. NOW HE IS IN COLLAGE AND IS STILL GOING.SO IF YOUR NOT BUSY THIS WEEKEND COME OUT AND SHOW YOUR RIDE OR EVEN SPECTATE  . SHOULD BE A GOOD SHOW  HE HAD OVER 100+CARS LAST YEAR.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Mar 30 2010, 04:28 PM~17045840
> *1st 2nd n 3rd place trophies ??
> *


I don't know...last year he just had best of trophys. :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

anyone have plans for easter?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

WHAT UP HOMIES .... ???? JUST POPPIN IN ON MY HOME COMPUTER TO SEE WHATS BEEN GOIN DOWN IN ATX... :wow:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 30 2010, 07:59 PM~17047794
> *
> *


sup lamark


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Mar 30 2010, 06:54 PM~17048508
> *WHAT UP HOMIES .... ????  JUST POPPIN IN ON MY HOME COMPUTER TO SEE WHATS BEEN GOIN DOWN IN ATX... :wow:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Mar 30 2010, 09:08 PM~17048703
> *sup lamark
> *


What up Randy


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

wats up fellow TEXANS


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Mar 30 2010, 08:54 PM~17048508
> *WHAT UP HOMIES .... ????  JUST POPPIN IN ON MY HOME COMPUTER TO SEE WHATS BEEN GOIN DOWN IN ATX... :wow:
> *


well hello stranger...how is that family of yours.??


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Where in Austin can I find some continental batteries, preferably 1100 CCA, for a hydro setup?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

that suck no 1,2,3 place or several categories for lowriders , and spectators are
free and cars pay 30 to show to not even win anything ?????

it should b the other way around , might as well park across parking lot
for free and show ur ride.

:biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 30 2010, 03:24 PM~17045812
> * I DON'T  KNOW IF EVERYONE REMEMBERS THIS KID OR GUY. BUT HE WAS THE ONE THAT WAS STRUCK BY A CAR LAST YEAR HAGGING UP A CAR SHOW POSTER.THAT HE WAS DOING FOR A SCHOOL PROJECT HIS SENIOR YEAR. NOW HE IS IN COLLAGE AND IS STILL GOING.SO IF YOUR NOT BUSY THIS WEEKEND COME OUT AND SHOW YOUR RIDE OR EVEN SPECTATE  . SHOULD BE A GOOD SHOW  HE HAD OVER 100+CARS LAST YEAR.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Mar 31 2010, 10:18 AM~17053700
> *:wave:
> *


what it do blue... :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Mar 30 2010, 10:55 PM~17051783
> *Where in Austin can I find some continental batteries,  preferably 1100 CCA, for a hydro setup?
> *


Anyone?


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Mar 31 2010, 12:55 AM~17051783
> *Where in Austin can I find some continental batteries,  preferably 1100 CCA, for a hydro setup?
> *


Pm MR*512* :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 31 2010, 09:39 AM~17054317
> *what it do blue... :biggrin:
> *


nun much just chillin getting off of skewl was good with u?..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

same ol same ol :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MiKLO, MR.*512*

:h5:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 31 2010, 07:23 PM~17059910
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: MiKLO, MR.*512*
> 
> ...


*HEY LITTLE BUDDY.....* :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Mar 31 2010, 07:26 PM~17059347
> *Pm MR*512* :thumbsup:
> *


Acosta?


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Apr 1 2010, 08:03 AM~17063986
> *Acosta?
> *


Sup Donald? how is the ride comming out


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 83kaddy, BOSSHAWG

what up big T


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Soo is anybody goin downtown for the relays sat. Night :dunno:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Apr 1 2010, 11:23 AM~17065171
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 83kaddy, BOSSHAWG
> 
> ...



what up?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

why...is there gonna be any lows out there.. :biggrin:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

hey you never know who might be posting up out there


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

:boink:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Apr 1 2010, 01:10 PM~17066155
> *wut sup terry?..
> *


*MAN,FUCK TERRY!!!*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Apr 1 2010, 06:03 AM~17063986
> *Acosta?
> *


*NICE AVITAR !!* :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

here wabbit...hereee wabbit wabbit wabbit... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 30 2010, 04:24 PM~17045812
> * I DON'T  KNOW IF EVERYONE REMEMBERS THIS KID OR GUY. BUT HE WAS THE ONE THAT WAS STRUCK BY A CAR LAST YEAR HAGGING UP A CAR SHOW POSTER.THAT HE WAS DOING FOR A SCHOOL PROJECT HIS SENIOR YEAR. NOW HE IS IN COLLAGE AND IS STILL GOING.SO IF YOUR NOT BUSY THIS WEEKEND COME OUT AND SHOW YOUR RIDE OR EVEN SPECTATE  . SHOULD BE A GOOD SHOW  HE HAD OVER 100+CARS LAST YEAR.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Apr 1 2010, 07:45 PM~17069935
> *NICE AVITAR !!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: You ready for sunday?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Mar 30 2010, 10:55 PM~17051783
> *Where in Austin can I find some continental batteries,  preferably 1100 CCA, for a hydro setup?
> *


drive 1 hour to sa 1usmotorsport :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Apr 2 2010, 06:13 AM~17074127
> *:biggrin: You ready for sunday?
> *


*I STAY READY.....* :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

anyone ready for the traffic jam this weekend in downtown? i remember last year it took over an hour to get from 11th to 7th cuz no one was moving everytime the light turned green :wow:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 2 2010, 03:56 PM~17078323
> *anyone ready for the traffic jam this weekend in downtown? i remember last year it took over an hour to get from 11th to 7th cuz no one was moving everytime the light turned green  :wow:
> *


thats what im talking about :cheesy:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

tttt


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 2 2010, 02:56 PM~17078323
> *anyone ready for the traffic jam this weekend in downtown? i remember last year it took over an hour to get from 11th to 7th cuz no one was moving everytime the light turned green  :wow:
> *


better have a full tank of gas


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Apr 2 2010, 04:24 PM~17078030
> *I STAY READY.....  :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

anyone goin' to the ACC show today??


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 2 2010, 11:47 PM~17082502
> *anyone goin' to  the ACC show today??
> *


i will be there


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

post pic of the show and relays


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

HA<span style=\'color:red\'>P<span style=\'colorurple\'>P<span style=\'colorrange\'>Y<span style=\'color:yellow\'> E<span style=\'color:gray\'>A<span style=\'color:green\'>S<span style=\'color:blue\'>T<span style=\'color:red\'>E<span style=\'colorurple\'>R</span></span></span></span></span></span></span></span></span>


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hang in there Alex ...We Love You


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fairydust87_@Apr 4 2010, 04:10 PM~17093757
> *Hang in there Alex ...We Love You
> *




:dunno: whats going on is everything ok


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Apr 4 2010, 05:39 PM~17094990
> *:dunno: whats going on is everything ok
> *


X100


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fairydust87_@Apr 4 2010, 04:10 PM~17093757
> *Hang in there Alex ...We Love You
> *


whats up?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I am fine, I have a feeding tube in my stomach .and it was working it's way out of my stomach.causing me server pain and a fever. So about midnight last night I couldn't take it anymore and had to go to the ER and expected to be in and out...but noooo..they said I had to wait for a speciallist because after them trying for an hour and couldn't do it. So I layed up in an ER room,uncomfortable and my wife with no where or how to rest.and at 8 this morning i finally get put in a room and then tell me not till 1 until they're ready for me.but I am fine now after they were done I had to wait 4 more hours for them to decided for me to stay another night or send me home...and then they come in and asked me if I wanted to stay or go home...guess which one I picked.  
but I am fine now..thank you for your concerned.  

oh and I didn't call anyone because I didn't want to ruin anyone's Easter like mines was.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

glad u iight homie


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

thanks Rocky, now only if I can get with the time..I slept ALL day and now I can't sleep..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Apr 4 2010, 11:45 PM~17097368
> *glad u iight homie
> *


x2 Alex, i was even thankin of comin over, but thought that yall would have been in D-Town


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Apr 4 2010, 10:45 PM~17097368
> *glad u iight homie
> *


x278


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 4 2010, 09:54 PM~17096832
> *I am fine,  I have a feeding tube in my stomach .and it was working it's way out of my stomach.causing me server pain and a fever. So about midnight last night I couldn't take it anymore and had to go to the ER and expected to be in and out...but noooo..they said I had to wait for a speciallist because after them trying for an hour and couldn't do it. So I layed up in an ER room,uncomfortable and my wife with no where or how to rest.and at 8 this morning  i finally get put in a room and then tell me not till 1 until they're ready for me.but I am fine now after they were done  I had to wait 4 more hours for them to decided for  me to stay another night or send me home...and then they come in and asked me if I wanted to stay or go home...guess which one  I picked.
> but I am fine now..thank you for your concerned.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that you are ok


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 4 2010, 10:54 PM~17096832
> *I am fine,  I have a feeding tube in my stomach .and it was working it's way out of my stomach.causing me server pain and a fever. So about midnight last night I couldn't take it anymore and had to go to the ER and expected to be in and out...but noooo..they said I had to wait for a speciallist because after them trying for an hour and couldn't do it. So I layed up in an ER room,uncomfortable and my wife with no where or how to rest.and at 8 this morning  i finally get put in a room and then tell me not till 1 until they're ready for me.but I am fine now after they were done  I had to wait 4 more hours for them to decided for  me to stay another night or send me home...and then they come in and asked me if I wanted to stay or go home...guess which one  I picked.
> but I am fine now..thank you for your concerned.
> 
> ...



It doesnt matter what holiday it is bro if something happens hit me up, no matter what time. :rant: :rant:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 5 2010, 06:13 AM~17098520
> *x2 Alex, i was even thankin of comin over, but thought that yall would have been in D-Town
> *


you didn't go to that picnic?? :wow:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 5 2010, 09:54 AM~17099580
> *you didn't go to that picnic??  :wow:
> *


Yes he did :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

that's cool..it looked like a good turn out.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 5 2010, 10:16 AM~17100320
> * that's cool..it looked like a good turn out.
> *


nice pics homie


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 5 2010, 10:54 AM~17099580
> *you didn't go to that picnic??  :wow:
> *


Yea I did but we got back around 5:30 6. It was packed!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 5 2010, 03:51 PM~17102220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


N here I was home being bored :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 5 2010, 04:35 PM~17102631
> *N here I was home being bored  :angry:
> *


all you had to do was call... :biggrin:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

3 Members: bbaker78634, 73monte, victorcay

:wave: 

glad to hear it was nothing major,dont feel bad my easter sucked to i had ear infection in both ears all weekend.o well theres always next year right


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Apr 5 2010, 05:44 PM~17103283
> *3 Members: bbaker78634, 73monte, victorcay
> 
> :wave:
> ...


yup always next year..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 5 2010, 04:42 PM~17102681
> *all you had to do was call... :biggrin:
> *


Well by da time I woke up from my nap and rembered da show it was 4:30!


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

> 3 Members: bbaker78634, 73monte, victorcay
> 
> :wave:
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

thanks Victor,it's gonna take more than a feeding tube to take me ou... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 5 2010, 07:48 PM~17104699
> *Well by da time I woke up from my nap and rembered da show it was 4:30!
> *


bitch,you know that is the time you got up... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

wat up Cha>ez..


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Apr 6 2010, 06:55 AM~17110089
> *ttt
> *


hey Bigg Dogg,what's your plan for this weekend?? there's a car show down the street from your house on Saturday. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

*GONE*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 6 2010, 10:14 AM~17111539
> *hey Bigg Dogg,what's your plan for this weekend?? there's a car show down the street from your house on Saturday. :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


where the show?


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

********************************************************************

KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS

CLASSIC CAR SHOW

Entry Fee: $22 for Vehicles
$17 for Model car collections

Saturday, April 10, 2010
8:00AM – 4:00PM
*FREE ADMISSION*
Over 20 Classic Cars & Trucks
*Classic Model Car Collections* We'll be there :biggrin: 
DELICIOUS FOOD

********************************************************************


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512+Apr 6 2010, 02:41 PM~17113198-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at St.Julia' Church at the corner of Lyons Rd. and Tillery. (I know that you know where that is Bump, for the other people that don't ) .. :biggrin: 

I have a flyer I just have to find it. :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin: oh that show!!! :roflmao: did anyone ever get in contact with that guy??


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 6 2010, 10:14 AM~17111539
> *hey Bigg Dogg,what's your plan for this weekend?? there's a car show down the street from your house on Saturday. :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


well there is a impala gathering at richard moya park. from 1 to 4.. i am goin to meet up with benny. u goin


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

aug 22nd is the new date for the dallas show


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Apr 6 2010, 05:23 PM~17115203
> *well there is a impala gathering at richard moya park. from 1 to 4.. i am goin to meet up with benny. u goin
> *


heard there gonna be some LOW & SLOW BBQ on hand... :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 6 2010, 05:38 PM~17115332
> *heard there gonna be some LOW & SLOW BBQ on hand... :biggrin:
> *


nice


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Apr 6 2010, 04:40 PM~17114255
> * :biggrin:  oh that show!!!  :roflmao: did anyone ever get in contact with that guy??
> *


no, someone gave me a flyer at the ACC car show...


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 6 2010, 08:28 PM~17116991
> *no, someone gave me a flyer at the ACC car show...
> *


 :angry: man i called and never got thru? i hope it aint no BS


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Apr 6 2010, 03:40 PM~17114255
> * :biggrin:  oh that show!!!  :roflmao: did anyone ever get in contact with that guy??
> *


Yea, I finally did yesterday, he wasn't in the office last week cause of Holy Week.

He said this is their first show, so not doing full categories, really didn't understand what he said about the categories. They're having a Model Car Collection competition so we'll be there with my Dads collection and the Pedal cars on display only.

His number is 826-6578


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

wwe presale tickets go on sale today for the wwe show here on may 31st......

go to texas box office .com and go to the promotions code and type in the word tagteam.....and you can buy today instead of waiting till saturday when they go on sale.................wwe monday night raw.............this is the only way you can get front row tickets.........


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 7 2010, 08:18 AM~17121268
> *Yea, I finally did yesterday, he wasn't in the office last week cause of Holy Week.
> 
> He said this is their first show, so not doing full categories, really didn't understand what he said about the categories. They're having a Model Car Collection competition so we'll be there with my Dads collection and the Pedal cars on display only.
> ...



:thumbsup: ill call him.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 7 2010, 09:18 AM~17121268
> *Yea, I finally did yesterday, he wasn't in the office last week cause of Holy Week.
> 
> He said this is their first show, so not doing full categories, really didn't understand what he said about the categories. They're having a Model Car Collection competition so we'll be there with my Dads collection and the Pedal cars on display only.
> ...


are you competeing with the models or just displaying??

never mind...I just reread your post.. :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

just called the guy,he said its on for saturday 8-5. food wont start till 10am-5pm. awards will be cash ,prizes, medals and certificates will be given for 1st 2nd etc... how much? dunno? depends on the registration and donations i guess. coolers can be allowed, security will be on site. (church), he perfers to or anyone to register there at the church before saturday, office opens at 8-12 , closes than reopens at 430-8 thru friday. $22 dollars to reg., have 3 or more vehicles a discount will be applied, if late for registration, they will only accept checks on saturday. thats all the info i got. hope some helps


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 6 2010, 12:04 PM~17112433
> *alright fellas ima gonna do it...the caddy needs to go 80 2door deville 2k primer patterned roof...rims gone (bring your own factory's) lots of new parts
> motor spun a bearing...pick it buy fri or its gone $300 or 1/2 and trade
> 
> ...



*GONE*


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Apr 7 2010, 01:01 PM~17123058
> *just called the guy,he said its on for saturday 8-5. food wont start till 10am-5pm. awards will be cash ,prizes, medals and certificates will be given for 1st 2nd etc... how much? dunno? depends on the registration and donations i guess. coolers can be allowed, security will be on site. (church), he perfers to or anyone to register there at the church before saturday, office opens at 8-12 , closes than reopens at 430-8 thru friday. $22 dollars to reg., have 3 or more vehicles a discount will be applied, if late for registration, they will only accept checks on saturday. thats all the info i got. hope some helps
> *


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

sup alex!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Apr 7 2010, 05:58 PM~17125707
> *sup alex!!! :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


oh snap!!! where you been dog..still in K Town?? don't be a stranger.. :wow: :wow:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Apr 7 2010, 03:58 PM~17125707
> *sup alex!!! :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


whats up g hows da familia doing


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 30 2010, 11:50 PM~17051021
> *well hello stranger...how is that family of yours.??
> *


just here catching up on the news and shit, glad to hear your doin better homie !!! Little one is doing great she's crawling here and there its hard to keep up cuz I'm lazy... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Apr 7 2010, 11:08 PM~17129417
> *just here catching up on the news and shit, glad to hear your doin better homie !!!  Little one is doing great she's crawling here and there its hard to keep up cuz I'm lazy... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

it's almost time to Round Up the avenue... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 8 2010, 11:16 AM~17133342
> *it's almost time to Round Up  the avenue... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 8 2010, 02:29 PM~17134996
> *:biggrin:
> *


are you goin' out Saturday night?


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:guns:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 8 2010, 03:31 PM~17135498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics Flaco..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 8 2010, 02:33 PM~17135029
> *are you goin' out Saturday night?
> *


 :dunno: if i have someone to ride with, not goin be seen in my daily :happysad:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 8 2010, 02:31 PM~17135498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad azz pics Flaco and nice 5th on Pat's Lacc


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 9 2010, 06:36 AM~17142549
> *:dunno: if i have someone to ride with, not goin be seen in my daily :happysad:
> *


.


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 7 2010, 05:06 PM~17126300
> *oh snap!!! where you been dog..still in K Town??  don't be a stranger.. :wow:  :wow:
> *


yeah for now trying to find a freaking job, still dippin in my cutty trying to make it out there sat but will see.................... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Apr 9 2010, 01:27 PM~17144700
> *yeah for now trying to find a freaking job, still dippin in my cutty trying to make it out there sat but will see.................... :biggrin:
> *


that's cool..what kind of work are you looking for??


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 9 2010, 01:18 PM~17145504
> *that's cool..what kind of work are you looking for??
> *


you know me anything...i've been doing paint and body with this dude who used to be in latin style but hes full of shit .... wanna do mechanics but my license is suspended right now.. just finished primering the cutty and getting ready to paint curbside style you know gotta redo the set up too,but all in time....... :biggrin: why you know somebody hiring????????? :biggrin: i should come back to the atx!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Apr 9 2010, 03:44 PM~17145673
> *you know me anything...i've been doing  paint and body with this dude who used to be in latin style but hes full of shit .... wanna do mechanics but  my license is suspended right now.. just finished primering the cutty and getting ready to paint curbside style you know gotta redo the set up too,but all in time....... :biggrin: why  you know somebody hiring????????? :biggrin: i should come back to the atx!!!
> *


no,I was just asking.


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 9 2010, 08:47 AM~17143291
> *bad azz pics Flaco and nice 5th on Pat's Lacc
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Apr 7 2010, 01:01 PM~17123058
> *just called the guy,he said its on for saturday 8-5. food wont start till 10am-5pm. awards will be cash ,prizes, medals and certificates will be given for 1st 2nd etc... how much? dunno? depends on the registration and donations i guess. coolers can be allowed, security will be on site. (church), he perfers to or anyone to register there at the church before saturday, office opens at 8-12 , closes than reopens at 430-8 thru friday. $22 dollars to reg., have 3 or more vehicles a discount will be applied, if late for registration, they will only accept checks on saturday. thats all the info i got. hope some helps
> *


okkk, we went to register at the church and they say..'' oh, we don't want lowriders.We only want classics...maybe next year''  

Well good luck with the show.I don't know how many wills be there with the Round Up goin' on at the same time.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up alex just went by your house but i did not see your van or truck so i did not stop. what u doing tomorrow?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

What up peeps!


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 9 2010, 06:36 AM~17142549
> *:dunno: if i have someone to ride with, not goin be seen in my daily :happysad:
> *


Hit up big jesse :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 9 2010, 05:53 PM~17146646
> *okkk, we went to register at the church and they say..'' oh, we don't want lowriders.We only want classics...maybe next year''
> 
> Well good luck with the show.I don't know how many wills be there with the Round Up goin' on at the same time.
> *


same thing they told me......


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Apr 9 2010, 06:57 PM~17147139
> *whats up alex just went by your house but i did not see your van or truck so i did not stop. what u doing tomorrow?
> *


I was here...I ain't doing anything now, no show for me...my ride isn't old enough for the round up and not the right style for the other one.

I guess I will just wait to go to Waco on Sunday.
Why,what do you need tomorrow??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Apr 9 2010, 02:44 PM~17145673
> *you know me anything...i've been doing  paint and body with this dude who used to be in latin style but hes full of shit .... wanna do mechanics but  my license is suspended right now.. just finished primering the cutty and getting ready to paint curbside style you know gotta redo the set up too,but all in time....... :biggrin: why  you know somebody hiring????????? :biggrin: i should come back to the atx!!!
> *


haha you must be in Killeen and i know a couple of people who would agree wit that comment. :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 9 2010, 08:56 PM~17148536
> *I was here...I ain't doing anything now, no show for me...my ride isn't old enough for the round up  and not the right style for the other one.
> 
> I guess I will just wait to go to Waco on Sunday.
> ...


really i wanted to go to waco to but i dont have any money.today i am goin to be at richard moya.. should come out this gatherin should be big.. key word should be


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Apr 10 2010, 07:23 AM~17151151
> *really i wanted to go to waco to but i dont have any money.today i am goin to be at richard moya.. should come out this gatherin should be big.. key word should be
> *


  ..but I have to work on my hydros still...I think I figured it out now.. :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

hello atx hope every thing going goo out there


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Apr 10 2010, 01:09 PM~17152468
> *hello atx hope every thing going goo out there
> *


it's always good out here...how is it up there??


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

whats up Sideshow!! it was cool hanging out with you guys tonight..I had a good time..


----------



## SIDESHOW C.C. ATX (Oct 19, 2009)

already bro whenever


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 10 2010, 01:04 PM~17152446
> * ..but I have to work on my hydros still...I think  I figured it out now.. :biggrin:*


 :0 what is it?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

who all want out last night? any pics :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

WHERE YALL  AT TODAY


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 11 2010, 09:52 AM~17158612
> *WHERE  YALL  AT  TODAY
> *


sleep!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 11 2010, 08:07 AM~17158658
> *sleep!
> *


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 11 2010, 08:53 AM~17158440
> *:0 what is it?
> *


:angry: it was an f'n battery like I told ya..but nooo..all I got was '' I can't get the tester on it '' :tears: :tears:
and that was before I bought solenoids and a motor... :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 11 2010, 08:54 AM~17158444
> *who all want out last night? any pics :happysad:
> *


everybody,but you... :uh:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*POST SOME PICS ALEX.....
I THINK YOUR SON TOOK SOME.*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*FUCK IT ILL POST SOME !! * :biggrin: 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Apr 11 2010, 12:40 PM~17159499
> *POST SOME PICS ALEX.....
> I THINK YOUR SON TOOK SOME.
> *


I am putting them on photo bucket right now.. :biggrin: 

your fleet looks good too


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats good homie u going to da carshow next weekn


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Apr 11 2010, 02:03 PM~17159904
> *whats good homie u going to da carshow next weekn
> *


the one in Victoria?? Yes.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2010, 11:04 AM~17159616
> *I am putting them on photo bucket right now.. :biggrin:
> 
> your fleet looks good  too
> *


*THNX !! *


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2010, 12:07 PM~17159925
> *the one in Victoria?? Yes.
> *


cool homie we going to c if we make it down there its abbys bday so i realy dont know but then they say its going to rain up here


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

and that is it..the rest were too dark :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*+Apr 11 2010, 02:08 PM~17159931-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lmk...maybe we could do something in Victoria for she..


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

lol....good pics


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2010, 12:37 PM~17159479
> *everybody,but you... :uh:
> *


sorry no ride no show :happysad:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2010, 12:19 PM~17159996
> *
> lmk...maybe we could do something in Victoria for she..
> *


ii ght but what is there to doo in victoria


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Apr 11 2010, 02:59 PM~17160190
> *ii ght but what is there to doo in victoria
> *


I don't know...but Rob and Anna says the coast or something is like 30 min. away..go to the beach... :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2010, 02:43 PM~17160701
> *I don't know...but Rob and Anna says the coast or something is like 30 min.  away..go to the beach... :biggrin:
> *


that sounds good how is da weather going to b like over there and whos all going


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Apr 11 2010, 05:50 PM~17161123
> *that sounds good how is da weather going to b like over there and whos all going
> *


I haven't checked the weather,but it's just us and big Rick.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i want :wow:
http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1685436545.html

mom says ill be stuck on the side of the road but its the risk im willing to take :cheesy:

how much is a engine swap and stuff to get something relieable??
ill be working at subway soo ill get cash flow monthly


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*WHO HAD THE 70-72 BROWN MONTE CARLO WITH PATTERNS ON THE ROOF LASTNIGHT ??*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Apr 11 2010, 08:53 PM~17163260
> *WHO HAD THE 70-72 BROWN MONTE CARLO WITH PATTERNS ON THE ROOF LASTNIGHT ??
> *


his name is House  it was clean huh?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 11 2010, 08:07 PM~17163441
> *his name is House   it was clean huh?
> *


*SI* :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Apr 11 2010, 10:13 PM~17163527
> *SI  :biggrin:
> *


it's baggd too. :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

:wave: ATX


----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2010, 12:33 PM~17159758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Apr 11 2010, 11:48 AM~17159538
> *FUCK IT ILL POST SOME !!   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


MANNN..... :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Apr 11 2010, 08:53 PM~17163260
> *WHO HAD THE 70-72 BROWN MONTE CARLO WITH PATTERNS ON THE ROOF LASTNIGHT ??
> *


House I would guess?


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 9 2010, 04:53 PM~17146646
> *okkk, we went to register at the church and they say..'' oh, we don't want lowriders.We only want classics...maybe next year''
> 
> Well good luck with the show.I don't know how many wills be there with the Round Up goin' on at the same time.
> *


Yea, we wondered why there were only like 12 cars, cause Tony and my dad went to register Friday, and that they had to make more copies of the registration cause they had ran out. So we thought it was going to be packed. My dad talked to the main guy and he had said they didn't let ya'll in, cause they didn't want the "the cars with hydros to break the pavement or leak oil in on the grass", but like my dad said the old cars out there probably leaked more oil than ya'll cars would've. 

It was pretty slow the whole day, but my dad got 1st runner up so he got a medal and $50 cash. Oh, and the guy that won was a member of the Knights of Columbus (who happen to be the people throwing the show, and all his cars were diecast)


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2010, 10:00 PM~17164200
> *it's baggd too. :biggrin:
> *



Pics???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 12 2010, 09:41 AM~17166923
> *Yea, we wondered why there were only like 12 cars, cause Tony and my dad went to register Friday, and that they had to make more copies of the registration cause they had ran out. So we thought it was going to be packed. My dad talked to the main guy and he had said they didn't let ya'll in, cause they didn't want the "the cars with hydros to break the pavement or leak oil in on the grass", but like my dad said the old cars out there probably leaked more oil than ya'll cars would've.
> 
> It was pretty slow the whole day, but my dad got 1st runner up so he got a medal and $50 cash. Oh, and the guy that won was a member of the Knights of Columbus (who happen to be the people throwing the show, and all his cars were diecast)
> *


   wills that sucks...your dad's are built and painted by hand..not bought at the local corner store or gas station. And the cars with the hydros go up too, not just down :uh: :uh: I can't believe that there are still people out there that don't like or care for lowriders.  and the sad part is that their meskin too. :tears: :tears: 

well it's like they say '' Only God can judge me '' :angel: :angel:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 12 2010, 09:47 AM~17166956
> *Pics???
> *


 I didn't get any from that night, but I have some when Joe bagged it at the shop..
I just have to find them.. :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

my raffel going on ..check it out

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=536108


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 12 2010, 11:28 AM~17168297
> *    wills that sucks...your dad's are built and painted by hand..not bought at the local corner store or gas station. And the cars with the hydros go up too, not just down  :uh:   :uh:  I can't believe that there are still people out there that don't like or care for lowriders.   and the sad part is that their meskin too. :tears:  :tears:
> 
> well it's like they say '' Only God can judge me '' :angel:  :angel:
> *


Yea, at first we just thought about them saying with the oil leaks, but then Junior from Majic showed up they already had some old cars setup, but they didn't let him in and he was drving a newer monte with spokes. That's when we snapped that they weren't lettin any lows lows in. 

But several members of the knights of Columbus were telling my dad how the show was small and they weren't going to raise more money, should've let ya'll in and probably would've had more people attend. It was weird that most of the people there were way older people and couples, only a few families attended.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 12 2010, 02:23 PM~17169352
> *Yea, at first we just thought about them saying with the oil leaks, but then Junior from Majic showed up they already had some old cars setup, but they didn't let him in and he was drving a newer monte with spokes. That's when we snapped that they weren't lettin any lows lows in.
> 
> But several members of the knights of Columbus were telling my dad how the show was small and they weren't going to raise more money, should've let ya'll in and probably would've had more people attend. It was weird that most of the people there were way older people and couples, only a few families attended.
> *


yeah, I think if they would of allowed lows to compete it would have been a different turn out.Because a lot of the lows go to the shows with their families and a lot of their friends and family come out to support them and spend money while they're there.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Apr 12 2010, 03:41 PM~17170031
> *:rofl:
> *


did you go to the show Bump??


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 12 2010, 02:57 PM~17170183
> *did you go to the show Bump??
> *


yea man i was there, i talked to david he was like man i would think more cars/trucks show up i said they should, but i didnt hear the rest of the story, how they didnt want lolos, that explains it all right there!!!! if you want more money allow more cars, all types.??


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 11 2010, 08:33 PM~17163049
> *i want :wow:
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1685436545.html
> 
> ...


anybody :dunno:
tryin to convince my mom here :happysad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Apr 12 2010, 04:18 PM~17170377
> *
> yea man i was there,  i talked to david he was like man i would think more cars/trucks show up i said they should, but i didnt hear the rest of the story, how they didnt want lolos, that explains it all right there!!!! if you want more money allow more cars, all types.??
> *



true so true.. :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2010, 11:00 PM~17164200
> *it's baggd too. :biggrin:
> *


Not a clear pic but here is one


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 12 2010, 09:47 AM~17166956
> *Pics???
> *



























of coarse it's before he got his wheels.. :happysad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Apr 12 2010, 03:32 PM~17170977
> *Not a clear pic but here is one
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE...*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

yes sirrr...it is nice 
:biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> Wow reminds me of the one I had exact color, except I had a biege vinyl top.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 12 2010, 10:26 PM~17174864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats good Mr Alex?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 12 2010, 11:32 PM~17174942
> *whats good Mr Alex?
> *


same ol same ol...how you been Miggy...how is your mom doing??


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 13 2010, 12:48 AM~17175638
> *
> *


up late with the little one ??  or are you sneeking in some computer time .. :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Apr 12 2010, 04:32 PM~17170977
> *Not a clear pic but here is one
> 
> 
> ...


Spy pic! :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Apr 13 2010, 09:36 AM~17177268
> *Spy pic! :0
> *


they're watching us.. :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :scrutinize:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 12 2010, 03:39 PM~17171035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats Sick


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jtap20_@Apr 13 2010, 03:09 PM~17179994
> *Thats Sick
> *


I wonder if Roger still has his and what's he doing with it... :sprint:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 13 2010, 01:54 PM~17180419
> *I wonder if Roger still has his and what's he doing with it... :sprint:
> *


i was going to ask if that was Rogers or not


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jtap20_@Apr 13 2010, 04:14 PM~17180658
> *i was going to ask if that was Rogers or not
> *


no, he bought that one from PJ... :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

for rick


----------



## SIDESHOW C.C. ATX (Oct 19, 2009)

nice impalas on that video saw them on congress saturday noche


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 13 2010, 05:28 PM~17182077
> *for rick
> 
> 
> ...


i know it was a good turn out


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

leave it up to a Monte to f up a line up... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I let the boys cruz the monte yesterday and they ran out of gas a block over.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:angry: you told me you weren't goin' Rick


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 13 2010, 05:28 PM~17182077
> *for rick
> 
> 
> ...


that sounded like Benny when he said "god dayumm" :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 13 2010, 10:57 PM~17185422
> *that sounded like Benny when he said "god dayumm"  :0
> *


 It probably is..he was out there too... :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 13 2010, 08:51 PM~17184442
> *I let the boys cruz the monte yesterday and they ran out of gas a block over.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> *




nice :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 13 2010, 09:55 PM~17185388
> *:angry:  you told me you weren't goin' Rick
> *


my bad bro... i got a ride with my homegirl.. my car had no gas in it


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 13 2010, 09:17 PM~17184038
> *leave it up to a Monte to f up a line up... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 13 2010, 07:51 PM~17184442
> *I let the boys cruz the monte yesterday and they ran out of gas a block over.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> *



Classic :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

nice !


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 13 2010, 07:51 PM~17184442
> *I let the boys cruz the monte yesterday and they ran out of gas a block over.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> *


*NOW THATS WHAT YOU CALL CRIUSIN....*
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 13 2010, 07:51 PM~17184442
> *I let the boys cruz the monte yesterday and they ran out of gas a block over.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> *


lol thats to funny


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Apr 14 2010, 09:10 AM~17188331
> *NOW THATS WHAT YOU CALL CRIUSIN....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


cruising till they ran out of gas.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

it's better than cruising till the wheels come off.. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Apr 14 2010, 09:13 AM~17188350
> *lol thats to funny
> *


I was laughing my ass off...they come in the house breathing all hard and saying '' it ain't funny dad, that bitch is heavy '' :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mrchavez, tito_ls, Cut N 3's


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mrchavez, Cut N 3's, tito_ls
:0 bumpy n mschavez :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 14 2010, 11:25 AM~17190591
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: mrchavez, Cut N 3's, tito_ls
> :0  bumpy n mschavez :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

40% CHANCE OF RAIN IN VICTORIA ON SUNDAY..  
GOTS TO GET THERE EARLY FOR A INSIDE SPOT.......


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 13 2010, 08:51 PM~17184442
> *I let the boys cruz the monte yesterday and they ran out of gas a block over.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> *



shouldnt trini have been the one behind the wheel from the get go...haha...manuel let him push all the way to the house, then said, oh you can get in now...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 14 2010, 12:25 PM~17190591
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: mrchavez, Cut N 3's, tito_ls
> :0  bumpy n mschavez :biggrin:
> *



 you gotta join in on it to huh... :angry:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 14 2010, 12:27 PM~17190608
> *40% CHANCE OF RAIN IN VICTORIA ON SUNDAY..
> GOTS TO GET THERE EARLY FOR A INSIDE SPOT.......
> *



We will be having it no matter what...


Alex, r u doing a 20x20...do you know if anyone else is.... so I can make sure we have an inside spot open...let me know asap


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

WEGO IS CURSED THIS YEAR...........ILL STILL BE THERE..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 14 2010, 01:37 PM~17190692
> *shouldnt trini have been the one behind the wheel from the get go...haha...manuel let him push all the way to the house, then said, oh you can get in now...
> *


 You know how it is...brotherly love.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

nice !


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 14 2010, 10:55 AM~17190306
> *cruising till they ran out of gas.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> it's better than cruising till  the wheels come off.. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what's up people?!?!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 14 2010, 08:51 PM~17195804
> *what's up people?!?!
> *


goin to work


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 14 2010, 03:39 PM~17193052
> *nice !
> 
> 
> ...


juice or bags


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 14 2010, 11:00 AM~17190370
> *I was  laughing my ass off...they come in the house  breathing all hard and saying '' it ain't funny dad, that bitch is heavy '' :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jtap20_@Apr 15 2010, 09:14 AM~17199917
> *juice or bags
> *


bags.. :happysad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Apr 15 2010, 06:47 AM~17199418
> *goin to work
> *


 hey Rick, we'll be leaving at noon on Saturday.


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

..


> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 14 2010, 12:00 PM~17190370
> *I was  laughing my ass off...they come in the house  breathing all hard and saying '' it ain't funny dad, that bitch is heavy '' :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


now that some funny shit ask them if they want to cruse againe . :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

sup yall


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Apr 15 2010, 01:30 PM~17201914
> *..
> now that some funny shit ask them if they want to cruse againe . :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I bet they'll ask for money to go to the gas station next time...just in case. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

hola como estan alla in atx


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Sup Rob...are you gonna make it this weekend??


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512+Apr 15 2010, 03:03 PM~17202745-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat it do fellaws..


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 15 2010, 02:10 PM~17202809
> *wat it do fellaws..
> *


finally rain...wash all this pollen out...


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by victorcay_@Apr 14 2010, 07:56 AM~17188251
> *nice !
> 
> 
> ...


x72


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 15 2010, 10:26 AM~17200792
> *hey Rick, we'll be leaving at noon on Saturday.
> *


sounds like a plan to me


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 15 2010, 02:06 PM~17202772
> *Sup Rob...are you gonna make it this weekend??
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 15 2010, 09:38 PM~17206662
> *:biggrin:
> *


is that a yes?? :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 15 2010, 09:29 PM~17207281
> *is that a yes?? :biggrin:
> *


would be fun to spectate


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 15 2010, 10:38 PM~17207379
> *would be fun to spectate
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

gotta co-worker from there, recommended a place for badass chicken fried steaks...ill get the addy today...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

top of the morning to ya's


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

is wild toys customs still open?


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

A few pictures from last weekend of our display.



















My Dads garage









My dads stage he made. :biggrin: 









Only picture of a vehicle I took


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

My boys


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 16 2010, 01:42 PM~17212920
> *My boys
> 
> 
> ...


I bet they liked Tony's shirt at the church... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

wth...bump has wire wheels, why did they let him in?? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :burn:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Apr 16 2010, 01:29 PM~17212835
> *is wild toys customs still open?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: I thought they were,I haven't heard anything about them closing....


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 16 2010, 01:18 PM~17213136
> *I bet they liked Tony's shirt at the church... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> wth...bump has wire wheels, why did they let him in?? :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :burn:
> *


did you also notice Israel's shirt it says "little Devil" :biggrin: 

My dad said cause some the them knew the owner.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 16 2010, 02:26 PM~17213205
> *did you also notice Israel's shirt it says "little Devil"  :biggrin:
> 
> My dad said cause some the them knew the owner.
> *


I didn't notice till now.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 16 2010, 01:26 PM~17213205
> *did you also notice Israel's shirt it says "little Devil"  :biggrin:
> 
> My dad said cause some the them knew the owner.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: ,


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 16 2010, 12:37 PM~17212889
> *A few pictures from last weekend of our display.
> 
> 
> ...


  man nice pedals!! i seen them in person that day!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Apr 16 2010, 03:03 PM~17213490
> *  man nice pedals!! i seen them in person that day!!
> *


too bad nobody else got to SEE them.. :angry: :angry: 
















:biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 16 2010, 01:21 PM~17213159
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  I thought they were,I haven't heard anything about them closing....
> *


looking for a good body shop


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Apr 16 2010, 02:03 PM~17213490
> *  man nice pedals!! i seen them in person that day!!
> *


Thanks Two more on the way! make that three with the Fire Truck..


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 16 2010, 02:41 PM~17213755
> *too bad nobody else got to  SEE them.. :angry:  :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wow: :roflmao:  :thumbsdown: :tears: :ugh: :rofl: :around: :nono: :loco:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 16 2010, 02:47 PM~17213810
> *Thanks Two more on the way! make that three with the Fire Truck..
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Apr 16 2010, 04:38 PM~17214187
> *:biggrin:  :wow:  :roflmao:    :thumbsdown:  :tears:  :ugh:  :rofl:  :around:  :nono:  :loco:
> *


 :biggrin: damn,your so emotional.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Apr 16 2010, 01:44 PM~17213784
> *looking for a good body shop
> *


*LETS SWING BY THE SHOP.....*


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Apr 16 2010, 07:27 PM~17216050
> *LETS SWING BY THE SHOP.....
> *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 17 2010, 09:44 AM~17219927
> *
> *


what up ACE! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 17 2010, 10:00 AM~17220006
> *what up ACE! :biggrin:
> *


nothin', just getting everything ready to go...to go to Victoria.. :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 17 2010, 10:20 AM~17220127
> *nothin', just getting everything ready to go...to go to Victoria.. :biggrin:
> *


MAN I WISH I CAN GO WITH YALL, THIS WILL BE MY FIRST TIME MISSING A VICTORIA SHOW  YALL BE SAFE. IF YALL NEED ME IM A PHONE CALL AWAY


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 17 2010, 10:55 AM~17220300
> *MAN I WISH I CAN GO WITH YALL, THIS WILL BE MY FIRST TIME MISSING A VICTORIA SHOW   YALL BE SAFE. IF YALL NEED ME IM A PHONE CALL AWAY
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

were in Victoria, had a little mishap,...

Rudy, part of your display fell out of the truck and the trailer ran over it.. :uh:  


























JUST KIDDING!!! It was mine :wow:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

damm you had me scared..........lol.........glad yall atleast made it safe...see yall in the morning...ill be there at 7...........


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

glad yall made it safe. man it looks nasty outside :wow:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 17 2010, 07:41 PM~17223075
> *damm you had me scared..........lol.........glad yall atleast made it safe...see yall in the morning...ill be there at 7...........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:  we should be at the show by 7...c u there


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

good luck to all


----------



## Latroca (Mar 23, 2006)

http://austin.craigslist.org/pts/1685385409.html


THIS IS JUST SAD!!!!! :tears: :tears:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latroca_@Apr 18 2010, 08:10 AM~17226505
> *http://austin.craigslist.org/pts/1685385409.html
> THIS IS JUST SAD!!!!! :tears:  :tears:
> *


damn that sucks


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latroca_@Apr 18 2010, 09:10 AM~17226505
> *http://austin.craigslist.org/pts/1685385409.html
> THIS IS JUST SAD!!!!! :tears:  :tears:
> *


that sucks big ones...I hope they find it... :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MV5YYq0Mbl8 [email protected]:33 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 19 2010, 01:14 AM~17233844
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MV5YYq0Mbl8 [email protected]:33  :biggrin:
> *


Shane at 5:40 u member Shane :wow:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

How was the show Alex


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Good show. Will posyt pictures after work


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Apr 19 2010, 10:31 AM~17235713
> *Good show. Will posyt pictures after work
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's+Apr 19 2010, 06:25 AM~17234564-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

wassss uppp!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 19 2010, 05:24 AM~17234562
> *Shane at 5:40 u member Shane :wow:
> *


thats what i thought too... its some other dude


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 19 2010, 11:56 AM~17237412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


need to tell big p to do some of that badass pinstrIpn on that homie


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Apr 19 2010, 09:58 PM~17241977
> *need to tell big p to do some of that badass pinstrIpn on that homie
> *


it's a loaner, I should get mine this week or so..


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

great show


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:420:  HAPPY 4:20 :420:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

That white glasshouse is clean


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

[/quote]

i like this lac any more pics of it


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

>


i like this lac any more pics of it
[/quote]
I only have one and it's almost the same angel.. :happysad:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Apr 19 2010, 09:49 PM~17243638
> *great show
> 
> 
> ...


*HERCULES,HERCULES,HERCULES.......* :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Apr 21 2010, 06:45 AM~17256543
> *
> *


What's up Josh, how is everything goin' homie??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Apr 20 2010, 12:11 PM~17247427
> *That white glasshouse is clean
> *


which one :biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 21 2010, 09:11 AM~17258021
> *What's up Josh, how is everything goin' homie??
> *



Doing good homie, things getting better everyday... How u and the family, saw that trini had lost there 1st game, its all good always more games to come...
Have to let me know on FB when's his next game...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

wow :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 21 2010, 04:53 PM~17261279
> *wow :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


I agree...what's that?? :wow: :wow: 
it's a dropped donk... :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 21 2010, 05:03 PM~17261906
> *I agree...what's that?? :wow:  :wow:
> it's a dropped donk... :biggrin:
> *


:wow:
Grille/vouges- slab
Lambo doors- donk
Spokes-lowrider 

:wow: guess somebody couldn't decide what they wanted to build :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 21 2010, 06:42 PM~17262335
> *:wow:
> Grille/vouges- slab
> Lambo doors- donk
> ...


or the owener is mixed....


in the head :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID+Apr 21 2010, 03:53 PM~17261279-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and he has about 2 or 3 other rides 


he's cool people he's from Temple. He also sales caps, shoes, and purses if you need any


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Has anyone talked to Rob lately i been needing to ask him something


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 21 2010, 10:06 PM~17264670
> *Has anyone talked to Rob lately i been needing to ask him something
> *


i did the other day


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 21 2010, 02:53 PM~17261279
> *wow :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


*DAM LAMBO'S DONT EVEN HAVE LAMBO DOORS ANYMORE......* :rimshot: ........... :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

things not to do at a car show


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

poor bird


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

The song- ima make a dancing song and become famous over night 
The bird-


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 21 2010, 10:39 PM~17265292
> *The song- ima make a dancing song and become famous over night
> The bird-
> *


what up squid


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Apr 21 2010, 10:12 PM~17264767
> *things not to do at a car show
> 
> 
> ...


thats the big boy work out plan. u too can join :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 21 2010, 09:10 PM~17264733
> *i did the other day
> *


i wanna have him work on my trunk & see how much he would charge to do a sign..


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 21 2010, 09:41 PM~17265329
> *what up squid
> *


:wave: 
Morning peps


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Apr 21 2010, 10:14 PM~17264809
> *poor bird
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I came out of the house the next morning and a damn cat was sitting behind the trailer just waiting to launch at it!! Guess he thought the bird was still under it!! :roflmao: :roflmao: The trailer still stinks!! :uh:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: bump512, 73monte, Latroca
sup yall.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Apr 22 2010, 09:54 AM~17269104
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I came out of the house the next morning and a damn cat was sitting behind the trailer just waiting to launch at it!! Guess he thought the bird was still under it!! :roflmao:  :roflmao: The trailer still stinks!! :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: did any one get a picture of Fabian getting sick... :barf: :barf:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Apr 22 2010, 12:16 PM~17270290
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: bump512, 73monte, Latroca
> sup yall.
> *


wat up bump


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 21 2010, 09:06 PM~17264670
> *Has anyone talked to Rob lately i been needing to ask him something
> *


me 2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 22 2010, 08:00 PM~17274602
> *me 2
> *


me 3 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 22 2010, 08:35 PM~17274923
> *me 3 :biggrin:
> *


me 4ed :wow:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latroca_@Apr 18 2010, 09:10 AM~17226505
> *http://austin.craigslist.org/pts/1685385409.html
> THIS IS JUST SAD!!!!! :tears:  :tears:
> *


I was looking through my pictures and saw this. they're simular and different in a few ways. I wonder if it's the same one.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Good Morning ATX :biggrin: 
So what s u game plan Rick


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 23 2010, 05:53 AM~17278373
> *Good Morning ATX :biggrin:
> So what s u game plan Rick
> *


We are goin to try to take over the world


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Apr 23 2010, 05:48 AM~17278511
> *We are goin to try to take over the world
> *


y ur tryn i am lol


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

chilling mayne,...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Apr 23 2010, 06:35 AM~17278323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 she's suffering from noassatall... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 23 2010, 10:04 AM~17280290
> *she's suffering from noassatall... :biggrin:
> *


*SHE GOT BOOTY DO !!
HER STOMACH STICKS OUT MORE THAN HER BOOTY DO.......* :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

good morning ATX, its a beautiful day out


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Apr 23 2010, 11:21 PM~17285636
> *SHE GOT BOOTY DO !!
> HER STOMACH STICKS OUT MORE THAN HER BOOTY DO.......  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

What's crackin homies. :wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Apr 23 2010, 10:21 PM~17285636
> *SHE GOT BOOTY DO !!
> HER STOMACH STICKS OUT MORE THAN HER BOOTY DO.......  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Apr 24 2010, 01:01 PM~17288969
> *What's crackin homies. :wave:
> *


wat up Felix...are you docked at bay...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Me and my brotha from anotha motha reppen for * Boulevard Aces* at a show in the ATX today  
He got 1st in his class and I got Best Of Show..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Check out Hollywood!!!








Check out Red Lobster..( his arm ). :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

nice


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Apr 25 2010, 08:04 AM~17294023
> *nice
> *


we still doing this today or what Bigg Dogg??? :happysad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 25 2010, 09:51 AM~17294387
> *we still doing this today or what Bigg Dogg??? :happysad:
> *


he just called me and said between 1 to 2pm


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 25 2010, 10:03 AM~17294459
> *he just called me and said between 1 to 2pm
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 25 2010, 08:51 AM~17294387
> *we still doing this today or what Bigg Dogg??? :happysad:
> *


yes we are. i called mona


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*SUAVE TV COMING SOON TO AUSTIN TX... * :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 24 2010, 09:55 PM~17292242
> *Check out Hollywood!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Damn it. Looks like atx was popping this weekend. Im still stuck in the valley striping. I guess thats a good thing. Hey Alex, how you doing in the standings? i cant see the standings on my phone. should be back on thursday. Anybody need anything give me a shout. Man they be shootin like a mofo down here and boy do I have some stories. haha.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 26 2010, 12:56 AM~17302080
> *Damn it.  Looks like atx was popping this weekend.  Im still stuck in the valley striping.  I guess thats a good thing.  Hey Alex,  how you doing in the standings?  i cant see the standings on my phone. should be back on thursday.  Anybody need anything give me a shout.  Man they be shootin like a mofo down here and boy do I have some stories.  haha.
> *


 well right now I am in 1st for full custom and in 2nd for tour champ...for now :happysad:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 26 2010, 02:14 AM~17302623
> *well right now I am in 1st for full  custom  and in 2nd for tour champ...for now :happysad:
> *


3PEAT :0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

ddd


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WHATS GOOD ALEX HOW DID THE SHOW GO


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Apr 26 2010, 01:53 PM~17306341
> *WHATS GOOD ALEX HOW DID THE SHOW GO
> *


 It's all good here bro, the show went good.I got best of show..a trophy and two sports jerseys. :happysad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 26 2010, 02:07 PM~17306509
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 26 2010, 12:08 PM~17306519
> *It's all good here bro, the show went good.I got best of show..a trophy and two sports jerseys. :happysad:
> *


THATS TIGHT HOMIE CONGRATS WHAT KIND OF JERSEYS ASK MONA IF SHE FOUND OUT ANYTHING ABOUT THAT RING I ASKED HER IF SHE CAN GET FROM HER OLD JOB


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 26 2010, 12:07 PM~17306509
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP ROB


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

Looking for Reps in Central Texas.....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Apr 26 2010, 02:10 PM~17306544
> *THATS TIGHT HOMIE CONGRATS WHAT KIND OF JERSEYS ASK MONA IF SHE FOUND OUT ANYTHING ABOUT THAT RING I ASKED HER IF SHE CAN GET FROM HER OLD JOB
> *


she said she is waiting on an answer from her friend.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 26 2010, 01:08 PM~17306519
> *It's all good here bro, the show went good.I got best of show..a trophy and two sports jerseys. :happysad:
> *


really


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Apr 26 2010, 01:09 PM~17306535-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how it going rock, how the familia


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 26 2010, 02:17 PM~17306630
> *really
> *


yes really..I picked a New York and Astros baseball jersey. :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 26 2010, 01:21 PM~17306679
> *yes really..I picked  a New York  and Astros baseball jersey. :biggrin:
> *



better than that cooler they were gonna give out.... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 26 2010, 02:19 PM~17306654
> *how did it go yesterday...it was late when we got there and J didnt want to park his car in the square...
> how it going rock, how the familia
> *


it was good..we got there and set up and then Fabien showed up and more people with rides showed up and it was just one big que with everyone just chilling. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 26 2010, 02:23 PM~17306695
> *better than that cooler they were gonna give out.... :biggrin:
> *


that went to most members... I think it was between straight clowning and texas finelst.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 26 2010, 01:26 PM~17306725
> *it was good..we got there and set up and then Fabien showed up and more people with rides showed up and it was just one big que with everyone  just chilling. :biggrin:
> *



yea that sounds cool...we wanted to go earlier but it so hot in our p.o.s and she acts funny sometimes...


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 26 2010, 12:19 PM~17306654
> *how did it go yesterday...it was late when we got there and J didnt want to park his car in the square...
> how it going rock, how the familia
> *


THERE GOOD KIDDS GETTING DARK BY SWIMMING EVERYDAY U WORKING ON ANYTHING


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 26 2010, 02:29 PM~17306750
> *yea that sounds cool...we wanted to go earlier but it so hot in our p.o.s and she acts funny sometimes...
> *


that's cool...what kind of cooler was it?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 26 2010, 01:28 PM~17306749
> *that went to most members... I think it was between straight clowning and texas finelst.
> *


well there was only gona be 1 most members award but they tied @ 6..when we counted and we wanted the pres. of the 2 clubs do a coin toss but i guess they screwed that up 2... :happysad: 

but shit i'd take 2 jerseys :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 26 2010, 01:32 PM~17306780
> *that's cool...what kind of cooler was it?
> *



i think it was a cooler filled with some summer type shit...we never saw it


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 26 2010, 12:16 PM~17306624
> *she said she is waiting on an  answer from her friend.
> *


COOL IM N NO RUSH AND TELL HER I SAID THANKS 



A HOMIES DO YALL EVER GET TIERD OF LOWRIDING I MEAN NOT TIERD OF IT LIKE U HAVE TO REST FOR A YEAR OR 2


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Apr 26 2010, 01:33 PM~17306802
> *COOL IM N NO RUSH AND TELL HER I SAID THANKS
> A HOMIES DO YALL EVER GET TIERD OF LOWRIDING I MEAN NOT TIERD OF IT LIKE U HAVE TO REST FOR A YEAR OR 2
> *



lowriding no all these damn shows yes....anna took the year off...
i feel your thoughts


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 26 2010, 02:33 PM~17306798
> *i think it was a cooler filled with some summer type shit...we never saw it
> *


well Hollywood said that I get one but i had to go to the Fettish lounge to pick it up.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Apr 26 2010, 02:33 PM~17306802
> *COOL IM N NO RUSH AND TELL HER I SAID THANKS
> A HOMIES DO YALL EVER GET TIERD OF LOWRIDING I MEAN NOT TIERD OF IT LIKE U HAVE TO REST FOR A YEAR OR 2
> *


I don't. It's the only time I get out of my house and visit with people...but I am pretty sure Mona is tired.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Me and my brotha from anotha motha reppen for * Boulevard Aces* at a show in the ATX today  
He got 1st in his class and I got Best Of Show..  










Sweet pic!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Apr 26 2010, 02:39 PM~17306867
> *Me and my brotha from anotha motha reppen for  Boulevard Aces at a show in the ATX today
> He got 1st in his class and I got Best Of Show..
> 
> ...


Thanks PJ.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 25 2010, 01:53 PM~17296062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn need to adjust my screen all the white peeps look red? FTW


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 26 2010, 12:39 PM~17306862
> *I don't. It's the only time I get out of my house and visit with people...but I am pretty sure Mona is tired.
> *


I THINK IM BERNT OUT ON SHOW RIGHT NOW WE HIT UP A LUBBOCK SHOW THE OTHER WEEK AND I REALY DIDNT WANT TO BE THERE THEN AGIAN I THINK ITS THAT I DONT HAVE A CAR TO SHOW


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Apr 26 2010, 12:42 PM~17306890
> *Damn need to adjust my screen all the white peeps look red? FTW
> *


LOL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Apr 26 2010, 02:42 PM~17306890
> *Damn need to adjust my screen all the white peeps look red? FTW
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: did you get burned too. :wow:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: *TTT*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Apr 26 2010, 02:43 PM~17306897
> *I THINK IM BERNT OUT ON SHOW RIGHT NOW WE HIT UP A LUBBOCK SHOW THE OTHER WEEK AND I REALY DIDNT WANT TO BE THERE THEN AGIAN I THINK ITS THAT I DONT HAVE A CAR TO SHOW
> *


i feel u on that on,  but im tryin :happysad:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Apr 26 2010, 09:12 PM~17310809
> *ttt
> *


 Where are the rest of the pics Bigg Dogg?? :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 26 2010, 01:35 PM~17306823
> *lowriding no all these damn shows yes....anna took the year off...
> i feel your thoughts
> *


id have to agree.. i mean i love cruising & chillin at the park barbq'n and checkin out da hunnies. but really & truly its my wallet that be hurting from all the shows. thats why iam layin low this year too. iam hoping to hit up some of the local Wego shows like Waco & Temple shows and def going to Magnificos in Houston in November i gotta go back 2 that 1 4sure. iam still broke from last year and havent caught up yet lol. but theres nothing like kickin back drinkin some beer and barbq'n wit da homies


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Apr 26 2010, 11:26 PM~17313787
> *:wave:
> *


 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 27 2010, 11:32 AM~17317236
> *:0
> *


*MIGGYVISION IN THE HOUSE!!!*


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 26 2010, 08:29 PM~17312073
> *id have to agree.. i mean i love cruising & chillin at the park barbq'n and checkin out da hunnies. but really & truly its my wallet that be hurting from all the shows. thats why iam layin low this year too. iam hoping to hit up some of the local Wego shows like Waco & Temple shows and def going to Magnificos in Houston in November i gotta go back 2 that 1 4sure. iam still broke from last year and havent caught up yet lol. but theres nothing like kickin back drinkin some beer and barbq'n wit da homies
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Apr 27 2010, 08:28 PM~17323463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 27 2010, 10:44 AM~17317328
> *MIGGYVISION IN THE HOUSE!!!
> *


wha u gettin into this weekend? man i havent been out since da Rollerz Only toys4tots show last December


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 27 2010, 11:25 PM~17325246
> *wha u gettin into this weekend? man i havent been out since da Rollerz Only toys4tots show last December
> *


Well if it doesn't rain...I will be at a show on Sat. at Chicano park and then on Sun. head to SA for the WEGO show.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 27 2010, 11:23 PM~17326103
> *Well if it doesn't rain...I will be at a show on Sat. at Chicano park  and then on Sun. head to SA for the WEGO show.
> *


 show? at chicano park? more details por favor!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Apr 28 2010, 08:22 AM~17328004
> *show? at chicano park? more details por favor!!! :biggrin:
> *


*5th Annual Show Off Your Ride Ese 
set up is from 9-12 
show is from 12-5
entry is $30 and bikes is $20
it's part of the Cino De Mayo Feistas*


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2010, 09:41 AM~17329016
> *5th Annual  Show Off Your Ride Ese
> set up is  from 9-12
> show is from  12-5
> ...


  orale.....


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

She know I'll hit :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 26 2010, 01:46 PM~17306946
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  did you get burned too. :wow:
> *


Negative!  I have a big hat! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Apr 28 2010, 01:23 PM~17330546
> *Negative!  I have a big hat! :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 28 2010, 12:34 PM~17330073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: you would hit anything... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Apr 28 2010, 12:23 PM~17330546
> *Negative!  I have a big hat! :biggrin:
> *


i need me a big hat  :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2010, 09:41 AM~17329016
> *5th Annual  Show Off Your Ride Ese
> set up is  from 9-12
> show is from  12-5
> ...


*TEXAS SNOW WILL BE THERE *

Friday, Saturday, and Sunday :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 28 2010, 04:24 PM~17332282
> *i need me a big hat   :biggrin:
> *


you need a canopy to following you around... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2010, 09:39 PM~17336204
> *you need a canopy to following you around... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 28 2010, 11:23 PM~17336806
> *:roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 are you showing your car on Sat.??....I mean your gonna be there anyway, so why not?? :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 29 2010, 12:41 AM~17337643
> *are you showing your car on Sat.??....I mean your gonna be there anyway, so why not?? :biggrin:
> *


He has no GUTS lol :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:nono: i wont hit this :werd:








:uh:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

mayweather vs mosley?? who u going for?? :buttkick:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Apr 28 2010, 11:41 PM~17337643-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Cut N 3's, wildthing 2000
:0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 29 2010, 07:15 AM~17338744
> *He has no GUTS lol :biggrin:
> *


Oh yeah, I forgot... :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

alex what time u goin to the show saturday


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Apr 29 2010, 12:10 PM~17340748
> *alex what time u goin to the show saturday
> *


I will get there about 10-10;30. Are you goin'??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Apr 29 2010, 12:10 PM~17340748
> *alex what time u goin to the show saturday
> *


I will get there about 10-10;30. Are you goin'??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 29 2010, 07:18 AM~17338751
> *:nono:  i wont hit this :werd:
> 
> 
> ...


really??? I think she looks better than the other one..   :nicoderm:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 29 2010, 06:15 AM~17338744
> *He has no GUTS lol :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 29 2010, 06:15 AM~17338744
> *He has no NUTS lol :biggrin:
> *



WTF! :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Apr 29 2010, 03:14 PM~17342451
> *WTF!  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :sprint: :sprint: :run:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 29 2010, 01:21 PM~17341385
> *really??? I think she looks better than the other one..     :nicoderm:
> *


Have u seen her in person? Not sayin she's ugly.......... But i wouldn't, But Rick would lol


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 29 2010, 03:25 PM~17342987
> *Have u seen her in person?  Not sayin she's ugly.......... But i wouldn't, But Rick would lol
> *


i would. trust me if u seen her naked u would too


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Apr 29 2010, 02:14 PM~17342451
> *WTF!  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Apr 29 2010, 04:26 PM~17344139
> *i would. trust me if u seen her naked u would too*


 :0 ............... :boink:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Apr 29 2010, 05:26 PM~17344139
> *i would. trust me if u seen her naked u would too
> *


 :0 ill trade you for Maribel... shes still in town... you hook me up, ill hook you up :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 29 2010, 08:32 PM~17346746
> *:0  ill trade you for Maribel... shes still in town... you hook me up, ill hook you up :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Apr 29 2010, 01:21 PM~17341385-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM a brother Bigg Dogg.. :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 30 2010, 12:45 AM~17348326
> *someone should do a poll topic with both of their pictures saying which one would you hit...
> PM a brother Bigg Dogg.. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

mornin everyone. damn im tired.alex tbanks for lettin mesethe car. lamark ogirl liked ur bike


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

eh alex who is having this carshow?? where can we register at?


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Apr 29 2010, 09:52 PM~17347056
> *I COULD TELL YOU 30 TIMES HOW TO PIMP YOU A HOE
> AND 30 MORE TIMES AND YOU STILL WONT KNOW.....  :biggrin:
> *


Oh Snap!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Apr 30 2010, 08:28 AM~17349675
> *eh alex who is having this carshow?? where can we register at?
> *


it's an Austin Parks and Rec. and you register there that morning.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Apr 30 2010, 06:59 AM~17349543
> *mornin everyone. damn im tired.alex tbanks for lettin mesethe car. lamark ogirl liked ur bike
> *


Guat :wow:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 30 2010, 10:59 AM~17351193
> *it's an Austin Parks and Rec. and you register there that morning.
> *


  30% chance rain!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Apr 30 2010, 01:20 PM~17351779
> * 30% chance rain!!
> *


it said 50 at noon... :happysad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I am selling a pool table...its an 8ft table, it includes 3 cues, 2 sets of billards and 1 rack ( for the cues ). Also has a set of cue chalk, a brush for the table, replacement tips for the cues and a rule book for beginners. I am asking$250, we can help you load it...but no delivery.Nothing wrong with it, were gonna be moving and can't take it with us. No room.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 30 2010, 05:47 PM~17354269
> *I am selling a pool table...its an 8ft table, it includes  3 cues, 2 sets of billards and 1 rack ( for the cues ). Also has a set of cue chalk, a brush for the table, replacement tips for the cues and a rule book for beginners. I am asking$250, we can help you load it...but no delivery.Nothing wrong with it, were gonna be moving and can't take it with us. No room.
> 
> getting pictures soon.
> *



:wow:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 29 2010, 12:21 PM~17341385
> *really??? I think she looks better than the other one..     :nicoderm:
> *


its hard to decide but i think i would have to agree wit u on this 1. i mean people who know me know i love thick girls more over skinny girls any day but this girl is hot for a skinny chick.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 30 2010, 05:47 PM~17354269
> *I am selling a pool table...its an 8ft table, it includes  3 cues, 2 sets of billards and 1 rack ( for the cues ). Also has a set of cue chalk, a brush for the table, replacement tips for the cues and a rule book for beginners. I am asking$250, we can help you load it...but no delivery.Nothing wrong with it, were gonna be moving and can't take it with us. No room.
> 
> 
> ...


ill talk to you tomorrow about this


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 1 2010, 01:04 AM~17357165
> *ill talk to you tomorrow about this
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 1 2010, 01:04 AM~17357165
> *ill talk to you tomorrow about this
> *


where were you???

j/k...your mom told me you were at work..

PM me


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks for the snow cone.. it was good. but how is miklos mom going to ask if i was the one in love with his cuzin..


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 1 2010, 07:44 PM~17361629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that a puddle of cum under the hooker on the right :uh: 

i like yo pics rick, but your props, dildos and puddles of cum....lol


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 2 2010, 12:32 AM~17363060
> *is that a puddle of cum under the hooker on the right :uh:
> 
> i like yo pics rick, but your props, dildos and puddles of cum....lol
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 1 2010, 08:11 PM~17361475
> *thanks for the snow cone.. it was good. but how is miklos mom going to ask if i was the one in love with his cuzin..
> *


cuz u r :0 u talked about here for 3 weeks :wow:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 1 2010, 08:44 PM~17361629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ill take the two on the right, one on the left, and the one in the grey :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 1 2010, 06:44 PM~17361629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THE ONE IN PINK AND THE ONE IN GRAY.....* :boink:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin: sup atx


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@May 3 2010, 10:02 AM~17371852
> *:biggrin: sup atx
> *


sup Bump, your ride looked good out there on Saturday...


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 3 2010, 10:00 AM~17372444
> *sup Bump, your ride looked good out there on Saturday...
> *


like wise man, it was hot than a bitch and were just in may.. :wow:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@May 3 2010, 12:50 PM~17373459
> *like wise man, it was hot than a bitch and were just in may.. :wow:
> *


no shit, can you imagine how it will be in July for the Heat Wave.... :burn: :burn: 

gonna need that sun block SPF 9000
:biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 3 2010, 12:18 PM~17373768
> *no shit, can you imagine how it will be in July for the Heat Wave.... :burn:  :burn:
> 
> gonna need that sun block  SPF 9000
> ...



What do we need to do to pre-register for the heatwave? I've seen the form online, but it doesn't list a special interest category. Robert told us there would be one.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 3 2010, 12:18 PM~17373768
> *no shit, can you imagine how it will be in July for the Heat Wave.... :burn:  :burn:
> 
> gonna need that sun block  SPF 9000
> ...


 :burn:- similar to this..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@May 3 2010, 02:34 PM~17374517
> *What do we need to do to pre-register for the heatwave? I've seen the form online, but it doesn't list a special interest category. Robert told us there would be one.
> *


they classify you when you you get there. I would just registered under a bike. and let them deal with it then.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

picture of the day


























[/quote]


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 1 2010, 11:32 PM~17363060
> *is that a puddle of cum under the hooker on the right :uh:
> 
> i like yo pics rick, but your props, dildos and puddles of cum....lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+May 1 2010, 04:43 PM~17360873-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> picture of the day


[/quote]
Hey I want one of them shirts


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> picture of the day


[/quote]
*EL CHARRO *****.....* :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WHERES DA PICS OF THE CARS BIG RICK


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

KEEP THEM COMMING


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WITCH 1 WAS DA RADICAL CLASS CAR


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@May 3 2010, 11:10 PM~17381331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I believe it's that blue truck sitting on the ground with the half windshield.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

:biggrin: OOOPS


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

DIS 1


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@May 3 2010, 11:26 PM~17381699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think so...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:wow: :0 Tony O was the???


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 3 2010, 10:01 PM~17381118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  where was this show at??


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

does anyone have a list of local carshow/events coming up?


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Look! It's our trusty lil vato/dj....Lil Mondo.... :biggrin: 

Did a lil photoshop on this pic.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's+May 4 2010, 07:01 AM~17384538-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 In Von Army, just south of S.A., at Hermosa Park. It was a camp out and car show.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@May 4 2010, 10:20 AM~17385632
> *Look! It's our trusty lil vato/dj....Lil Mondo.... :biggrin:
> 
> Did a lil photoshop on this pic.
> ...


that looks cool.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 4 2010, 11:47 AM~17386431
> *that looks cool.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks bruddar! :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

If anyone is interested in doing a little parade for Marbridge Foundation tomorrow (it's just something they are doing for the residents) hit me up at [email protected] no later than 4 PM today. They want to get some rides for about an hour for this, nothing big just something to help the residents celebrate Cindo De Mayo (they don't get to do much seeing they are patients there and don't get to leave the property much). Thank you and have a great day.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@May 4 2010, 12:19 PM~17386765
> *If anyone is interested in doing a little parade for Marbridge Foundation tomorrow (it's just something they are doing for the residents) hit me up at [email protected] no later than 4 PM today. They want to get some rides for about an hour for this, nothing big just something to help the residents celebrate Cindo De Mayo (they don't get to do much seeing they are patients there and don't get to leave the property much). Thank you and have a great day.
> *


where is that...what part of Austin, if it's in Austin??


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what up Bigg Dogg, do you have any pics from Sat.??


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:rimshot:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 4 2010, 02:30 PM~17388524
> *what up  Bigg Dogg, do you have any pics from Sat.??
> *



about to start working on them


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

damn she has some pretty eyes


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 4 2010, 06:35 PM~17390195
> *damn she has some pretty eyes
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think you were looking at her eyes guey.. :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 4 2010, 05:35 PM~17390195
> *damn she has a pretty eye
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 4 2010, 05:58 PM~17390361
> *:biggrin:
> *



wheres your cuzin,... i would like for her to model


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 4 2010, 05:41 PM~17390242
> *I don't think you were looking at her eyes guey.. :biggrin:
> *


her brown eye


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:0 I spy with my eyes :wow:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 4 2010, 05:26 PM~17390604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*BEAUTIFUL, JUST PLAIN BEAUTIFUL.......
THNX RICK !!*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 4 2010, 04:35 PM~17390195
> *damn she has some pretty eyes
> 
> 
> ...


*SHE HAS A PRETTY BROWN EYE !!* :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

were these pics from pauls show?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 5 2010, 12:22 AM~17394670
> *were these pics from  pauls show?
> *


hell no...there was nothing like that at Paul's show... :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 4 2010, 11:30 PM~17394780
> *hell no...there was nothing like that at Paul's show... :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


:burn:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

De Mayo!!!</span>









My homie Oz


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 5 2010, 01:08 PM~17399746
> *  De Mayo!!!</span>
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: those were some good times


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*TEXAS SNOW NOW OPEN! OVER 100 FLAVORS!!! Located at Parmer & Metric across from Ryan's * :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 5 2010, 01:23 PM~17400387
> *TEXAS SNOW NOW OPEN!  OVER 100 FLAVORS!!!  Located at Parmer & Metric across from Ryan's    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 5 2010, 03:23 PM~17400387
> *TEXAS SNOW NOW OPEN!  OVER 100 FLAVORS!!!  Located at Parmer & Metric across from Ryan's    :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: already!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 5 2010, 03:23 PM~17400387
> *TEXAS SNOW NOW OPEN!  OVER 100 FLAVORS!!!  Located at Parmer & Metric across from Ryan's    :biggrin:
> *


YESSSSS! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :h5: :h5: :run: :boink: :h5:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 6 2010, 06:07 AM~17407310
> *YESSSSS! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :h5:  :h5:  :run:  :boink:  :h5:
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 5 2010, 02:23 PM~17400387
> *TEXAS SNOW NOW OPEN!  OVER 100 FLAVORS!!!  Located at Parmer & Metric across from Ryan's    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 5 2010, 02:23 PM~17400387
> *TEXAS SNOW NOW OPEN!  OVER 100 FLAVORS!!!  Located at Parmer & Metric across from Ryan's    :biggrin:
> *


so what are my hours :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 6 2010, 10:35 AM~17408363
> *so what are my hours :cheesy:
> *


how about the night shift..


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 6 2010, 10:51 AM~17408986
> *how about the night shift..
> *


 :biggrin: midnight - 8am


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 4 2010, 04:35 PM~17390195
> *damn she has some pretty eyes
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 5 2010, 02:23 PM~17400387
> *TEXAS SNOW NOW OPEN!  OVER 100 FLAVORS!!!  Located at Parmer & Metric across from Ryan's    :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 6 2010, 11:30 PM~17415113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

GOOOOD MORRRINNNNN 55555111111222222222 :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 7 2010, 06:17 AM~17417029
> *GOOOOD MORRRINNNNN 55555111111222222222 :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

Any shows coming up ?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@May 7 2010, 06:25 PM~17422802
> *Any shows coming up ?
> *


theres a Cinco De Mayo show in Killeen tomorrow but i havent heard much info about it


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@May 7 2010, 07:25 PM~17422802
> *Any shows coming up ?
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 7 2010, 10:05 PM~17424047
> *:wow:
> *


sup foo...you ready to put in work tomorrow :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I am selling a pool table...its an 8ft table, it includes 3 cues, 2 sets of billards and 1 rack ( for the cues ). Also has a set of cue chalk, a brush for the table, replacement tips for the cues and a rule book for beginners. I am asking$250, we can help you load it...but no delivery.Nothing wrong with it, were gonna be moving and can't take it with us. No room.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

mtkttt


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 8 2010, 09:46 AM~17427085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I hope that place is big enough for a LRM show??? it should be a good show. :biggrin:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 8 2010, 11:09 AM~17427528
> *I hope that place is big enough for a LRM show??? it should be a good show. :biggrin:
> *



I dont think it is. :ugh: :dunno: hno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@May 8 2010, 11:31 AM~17427603
> *I dont think it is. :ugh:  :dunno:  hno:
> *


it will be hot than a mofo too. :burn:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 8 2010, 11:36 AM~17427624
> *it will be hot than a mofo too. :burn:
> *



:yessad: :yessad: 



Kinda sounds personal. :naughty: :boink:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

any more... :wow:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 8 2010, 01:25 AM~17425816
> *sup foo...you ready to put in work tomorrow  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


I am! Someone else has to work :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 8 2010, 05:31 PM~17429109
> *I am! Someone else has to work  :angry:
> *


why r u scared....You could of at least started. You could of put it on jack stands and stabbed it. :uh:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 9 2010, 08:13 AM~17433546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AHH LIL ROCKY IN DA HOUSE!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass+May 8 2010, 01:53 PM~17428218-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:scrutinize:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 10 2010, 05:37 AM~17440902
> *
> 
> 
> ...



gotta love a hairy back....... :wow: 

i can offer my after hours waxing service :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 10 2010, 04:36 AM~17440679
> *:cheesy:
> *


what's up King...You goin' to the Traffic picnic this weekend?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 10 2010, 11:02 PM~17449219
> *Looks like all the dates are finally finalized (large bold events are the dates we just got finalized)....hope to see you at the shows!
> 
> - 5/16 - 6th Annual Illegal Toys CC Custom Car & Bike Show - Oklahoma City, OK (Fair Park) - Call 405.821.4011
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

nice pics rick :thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Sorry...mine aren't as REVEALING as Big Rick's....lol....but here are some I did Saturday. :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Also......HAPPY BIRTHDAY COMPA!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@May 11 2010, 06:51 AM~17452075
> *Also......HAPPY BIRTHDAY COMPA!
> *


X73


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

cool pics Flaco....this one reminds me of that Dorrito's commercial..
" keep your hands off my mamma, keep your hands off my Dorritos.."


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@May 11 2010, 08:51 AM~17452075
> *Also......HAPPY BIRTHDAY COMPA!
> *


 X512 Happy B-day John... :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

Thanks guys love u both


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i need to make a animation with pics for school but im blank  
and its due friday :|

but ill turn it in late

if anybody goes downtown saturday can we maybe get a line up and i take pics :dunno: ill do that as my animation project


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 11 2010, 12:29 PM~17453841
> *cool pics Flaco....this one reminds me of that Dorrito's commercial..
> " keep your hands off my mamma, keep your hands off my Dorritos.."
> 
> ...



HAHAHA! Right! With his lil guns on his belt!

Thanks!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 11 2010, 11:29 AM~17453841
> *cool pics Flaco....this one reminds me of that Dorrito's commercial..
> " keep your hands off my mamma, keep your hands off my Dorritos.."
> 
> ...


nice picture


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@May 11 2010, 07:25 AM~17451933
> *Sorry...mine aren't as REVEALING as Big Rick's....lol....but here are some I did Saturday.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



nice pictures...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

no ass shoots


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 11 2010, 04:14 PM~17457560
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WHATS UP ATX HOPE EVER 1 DOWN SOUTH IS DOING OK I JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS TO 1 OF MY GOOD HOMIES ON HERE ALEX AND HIS FAMILY FOR TAKING THE TIME ON MOTHERS DAY WEEKIN AND FOR FILLING MY MOTHER N LAWS HART ON TAKING HER SOME FLOWERS AND BALLOONS TO HER WORK MY WIFE WAS ASKING ALOT OF FAMILY MEMBERS IN AUSTIN IF THEY CAN DO HER THAT FAVOR AND EVER1 WAS GIVING HER THE RUN AROUNDS AND WHEN I HERD THAT SHE WAS TRYN TO DO THAT IT WAS ALREADY FRIDAY SO I PICK UP MY CELLY AND CALLED MY BROTHER FROM ANOTHER MOTHER AND ASKED HIM AND HIS WIFE IF THEY CAN DO THAT BIG FAVOR FOR ME AND WITH NO HEISATION THEY SAID YES AND SAT.. MORRNING MY MOTHER N LAW CALLED IN TEARS TO TELL US THANK U BUT THE REAL THANK U GOSE TO ALEX AND HIS FAMILY WE THANK YALL SOOOO MUCH SO WHEN EVER U NEED SOMETHING IM JUST A PHONE CALL AWAY AND 350 MILES LOL BUT I WILL BE THERE 4 YALL ANY TIME HOMIE THANK U WITH ALL ARE HART FROM THE CASTRO FAMILY


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@May 11 2010, 09:13 PM~17460924
> *WHATS UP ATX HOPE EVER 1 DOWN SOUTH IS DOING OK I JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS TO 1 OF MY GOOD HOMIES ON HERE ALEX AND HIS FAMILY FOR TAKING THE TIME ON MOTHERS DAY WEEKIN AND FOR FILLING MY MOTHER N LAWS HART ON TAKING HER SOME FLOWERS AND BALLOONS TO HER WORK MY WIFE WAS ASKING ALOT OF FAMILY MEMBERS IN AUSTIN IF THEY CAN DO HER THAT FAVOR AND EVER1 WAS GIVING HER THE RUN AROUNDS AND WHEN I HERD THAT SHE WAS TRYN TO DO THAT IT WAS ALREADY FRIDAY SO I PICK UP MY CELLY AND CALLED MY BROTHER FROM ANOTHER MOTHER AND ASKED HIM AND HIS WIFE IF THEY CAN DO THAT BIG FAVOR FOR ME AND WITH NO HEISATION THEY SAID YES AND SAT.. MORRNING MY MOTHER N LAW CALLED IN TEARS TO TELL US THANK U BUT THE REAL THANK U GOSE TO ALEX AND HIS FAMILY WE THANK YALL SOOOO MUCH SO WHEN EVER U NEED SOMETHING IM JUST A PHONE CALL AWAY AND 350 MILES LOL BUT I WILL BE THERE 4 YALL ANY TIME HOMIE THANK U WITH ALL ARE HART FROM THE CASTRO FAMILY
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@May 11 2010, 11:13 PM~17460924
> *WHATS UP ATX HOPE EVER 1 DOWN SOUTH IS DOING OK I JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS TO 1 OF MY GOOD HOMIES ON HERE ALEX AND HIS FAMILY FOR TAKING THE TIME ON MOTHERS DAY WEEKIN AND FOR FILLING MY MOTHER N LAWS HART ON TAKING HER SOME FLOWERS AND BALLOONS TO HER WORK MY WIFE WAS ASKING ALOT OF FAMILY MEMBERS IN AUSTIN IF THEY CAN DO HER THAT FAVOR AND EVER1 WAS GIVING HER THE RUN AROUNDS AND WHEN I HERD THAT SHE WAS TRYN TO DO THAT IT WAS ALREADY FRIDAY SO I PICK UP MY CELLY AND CALLED MY BROTHER FROM ANOTHER MOTHER AND ASKED HIM AND HIS WIFE IF THEY CAN DO THAT BIG FAVOR FOR ME AND WITH NO HEISATION THEY SAID YES AND SAT.. MORRNING MY MOTHER N LAW CALLED IN TEARS TO TELL US THANK U BUT THE REAL THANK U GOSE TO ALEX AND HIS FAMILY WE THANK YALL SOOOO MUCH SO WHEN EVER U NEED SOMETHING IM JUST A PHONE CALL AWAY AND 350 MILES LOL BUT I WILL BE THERE 4 YALL ANY TIME HOMIE THANK U WITH ALL ARE HART FROM THE CASTRO FAMILY
> *


 any time brother ...I told you before you moved up there if there's anything we could do for you ...within our means...all you have to do is call. Glad we could help you out. and glad her mom enjoyed the flowers and balloons.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 10 2010, 01:08 PM~17443318
> *what's up King...You goin' to the Traffic picnic this weekend?
> *


yes sir, leaving thursday


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@May 11 2010, 11:13 PM~17460924
> *WHATS UP ATX HOPE EVER 1 DOWN SOUTH IS DOING OK I JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS TO 1 OF MY GOOD HOMIES ON HERE ALEX AND HIS FAMILY FOR TAKING THE TIME ON MOTHERS DAY WEEKIN AND FOR FILLING MY MOTHER N LAWS HART ON TAKING HER SOME FLOWERS AND BALLOONS TO HER WORK MY WIFE WAS ASKING ALOT OF FAMILY MEMBERS IN AUSTIN IF THEY CAN DO HER THAT FAVOR AND EVER1 WAS GIVING HER THE RUN AROUNDS AND WHEN I HERD THAT SHE WAS TRYN TO DO THAT IT WAS ALREADY FRIDAY SO I PICK UP MY CELLY AND CALLED MY BROTHER FROM ANOTHER MOTHER AND ASKED HIM AND HIS WIFE IF THEY CAN DO THAT BIG FAVOR FOR ME AND WITH NO HEISATION THEY SAID YES AND SAT.. MORRNING MY MOTHER N LAW CALLED IN TEARS TO TELL US THANK U BUT THE REAL THANK U GOSE TO ALEX AND HIS FAMILY WE THANK YALL SOOOO MUCH SO WHEN EVER U NEED SOMETHING IM JUST A PHONE CALL AWAY AND 350 MILES LOL BUT I WILL BE THERE 4 YALL ANY TIME HOMIE THANK U WITH ALL ARE HART FROM THE CASTRO FAMILY
> *


thats whats up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

June,19 th, 2010
12:00-6:00

ROYAL RANGERS
OUTPOST 76
TEMPLO MONTE SINAI
6210 E. Riverside Dr.
Austin, Texas


Car Registration - $25.00


CALL COMMANDER JOHNNY SALINAS FOR INFORMATION 
512-484-5442 or
512-236-9860

TROPHIES AWARDED For

BEST INTERIOR
BEST EXTERIOR 
BEST ALL AROUND


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@May 12 2010, 10:06 AM~17464189
> *June,19 th, 2010
> 12:00-6:00
> 
> ...


that werd...he called me this morning too


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 12 2010, 10:42 AM~17465078
> *that werd...he called me this morning too
> *


yea he called me too, if i can post it up for him.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 12 2010, 10:42 AM~17465078
> *that werd...he called me this morning too
> *


me too lol... hes a hustla :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 11 2010, 04:14 PM~17457560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE MACHETASO....* :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

hey Bump...are you gonna go to that show..the one that that guy called you about yesterday.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 13 2010, 09:49 AM~17476515
> *hey Bump...are you gonna go to that show..the one that that guy called you about yesterday.
> *


hopefully,you?? there is a carshow this weekend at moose lodge. on MLK. john colunga is having it from what i heard? but, its suppose to rain??


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 12 2010, 03:29 AM~17462791
> *thats whats up  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 Alex and family has always been there for da homies!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 13 2010, 10:48 AM~17477666
> *X2 Alex and family has always been there for da homies!
> *


X1000000000 :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

been slow in here :angry: ....???


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@May 14 2010, 07:15 AM~17487538
> *been slow in here :angry: ....???
> *


x2
:wow:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@May 14 2010, 08:15 AM~17487538
> *been slow in here :angry: ....???
> *


no chit..  

I don't know if I am goin' to that show.I will be in Arllinton on Sun. for another show..but I ain't taking the car either. I am goin' to hang out with my brother ACES.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's+May 13 2010, 12:48 PM~17477666-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's because my homies are my family. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 14 2010, 11:49 AM~17489288
> *
> *


What's up King...how is the weather in Cali, it's raining over here.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 14 2010, 11:17 AM~17489531
> *that's because my homies are my family. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i still got love for everyone.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 14 2010, 04:19 PM~17492803
> *:biggrin: i still got love for everyone.
> *


my suv got hit buy some hail


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

it hailed out there??? was it bad?? :wow:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@May 14 2010, 09:15 PM~17494553
> *my suv got hit buy some hail
> *


pics?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@May 14 2010, 09:15 PM~17494553
> *my suv got hit buy some hail
> *


if you got full coverage insurance here comes a candy paint job


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 15 2010, 04:55 PM~17499500
> *if you got full coverage insurance here comes a candy paint job
> *


 I don't think he has full...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

not the best but i was bored


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

we must know her if she is covering her head. :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 15 2010, 11:03 PM~17502221
> *we must know her if she is covering her head. :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


nope yall dont.. she is having baby daddy issues and i told her that i would not show her face.. she is scared that her baby will find out


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 15 2010, 01:26 AM~17496543
> *pics?
> *


will post up maniana


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 15 2010, 04:00 PM~17499899
> *I don't think he has full...
> *


yes i do but i dont think its alot of damage plus that 500 buck dedec... will take most of it hope another 1 comes and hits the shit out of it then ill b having a badass paint job on it


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 15 2010, 03:55 PM~17499500
> *if you got full coverage insurance here comes a candy paint job
> *



nope...most will do paintless dent repair(pdr) first....has to be in bad bad shape to get repainted...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@May 16 2010, 12:46 AM~17502753
> *yes i do but i dont think its alot of damage plus that 500 buck dedec... will take most of it hope another 1 comes and hits the shit out of it then ill b having a badass paint job on it
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 16 2010, 12:15 AM~17502356
> *nope yall dont.. she is having baby daddy issues and i told her that i would not show her face..  she is scared that her baby will find out
> *


 I am sure her bd will know that tatt on her leg.You should photo shop that or something...make it disappear.  

on another note, how are you gonna hold out on this pic.. :angry:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 16 2010, 12:22 AM~17503074
> *I am sure her bd will know that tatt on her leg.You should photo shop that or something...make it  disappear.
> 
> on another note, how are you gonna hold out on this pic.. :angry:
> ...



i know... damn i thought i posted this picture


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 17 2010, 02:03 AM~17512152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Zoe goin have her only trophy collection :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 17 2010, 01:03 AM~17512152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice,where are the pic's of this show??


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## BIG MIKE 64 (Nov 12, 2008)

.
Magazine Coverage...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

lookin good Alex


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@May 17 2010, 07:41 AM~17512904
> *Nice,where are the pic's of this show??
> *


 I still have to down load them...cause we got home and was tired... :420: :420:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 17 2010, 10:02 AM~17514211
> *I still have to down load them...cause we got home and was tired... :420:  :420:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@May 17 2010, 11:27 AM~17515082
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MIKE 64_@May 17 2010, 09:35 AM~17513403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

john colunga reschedule the carshow,to this weekend 5-22 at moose lodge on EAST SIDE MLK!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

WATS UP CENTRAL TX HOMIES,


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@May 19 2010, 12:27 AM~17535973
> *WATS UP  CENTRAL TX HOMIES,
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 14 2010, 12:21 PM~17489587
> *What's up King...how is the weather in Cali, it's raining over here.
> *


sup Alex, the weather was great, sunny but not hot, some how i seemed to still get burnt tho


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 19 2010, 05:47 PM~17543052
> *sup Alex, the weather was great, sunny but not hot, some how i seemed to still get burnt tho
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 19 2010, 04:47 PM~17543052
> *sup Alex, the weather was great, sunny but not hot, some how i seemed to still get burnt tho
> *


we're glad u didnt get pulled over in Arizona


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@May 18 2010, 08:54 PM~17534649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I SEE U ACOSTA512*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@May 18 2010, 09:54 PM~17534649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im gonna play that one day and piss off my neighbors :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 19 2010, 07:43 PM~17545509
> *im gonna play that one day and piss off my neighbors  :biggrin:
> *


*I HAVE THE CD....*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@May 19 2010, 09:01 PM~17545805
> *I HAVE THE CD....
> *


 :biggrin: bring it


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 19 2010, 09:08 PM~17545899
> *:biggrin: burn it for me
> *



FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

damn that makes me wanna get a 12pack of coronas


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 19 2010, 08:08 PM~17545899
> *:biggrin: bring it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 19 2010, 06:35 PM~17543461
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 19 2010, 07:56 PM~17544200
> *we're glad u didnt get pulled over in Arizona
> *


i was 33,000 feet above that shitty place


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@May 19 2010, 09:01 PM~17545805
> *I HAVE THE CD....
> *



OR SOME CHALINO EN VIVO DESDE EL FARALLON


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 20 2010, 03:20 AM~17548744
> *OR SOME CHALINO EN VIVO DESDE EL FARALLON
> *


 :0


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

WHATS UP A.T.X. :wave: :angel:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 20 2010, 03:05 AM~17548685
> *i was 33,000 feet above that shitty place
> *


* FUCK....<img src=\'http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/14_6_12.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />az* 

I think we got pulled over in az...and Lamark told the cops that I had LSD....and not A.L.S. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 20 2010, 11:52 AM~17550953
> * FUCK....<img src=\'http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/14_6_12.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />az</span>
> 
> I think we got pulled over in az...and Lamark told the cops that I had LSD....and not A.L.S. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: <span style=\'color:blue\'>bet they were like wtf?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 20 2010, 12:55 PM~17551445
> *:roflmao:  bet they were like wtf?
> *


I was surprised he didn't search the truck...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 20 2010, 10:52 AM~17550953
> * FUCK....<img src=\'http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/14_6_12.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />az
> 
> I think we got pulled over in az...and Lamark told the cops that I had LSD....and not A.L.S. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lmao


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 20 2010, 11:52 AM~17550953
> * FUCK....<img src=\'http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/14_6_12.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />az
> 
> I think we got pulled over in az...and Lamark told the cops that I had LSD....and not A.L.S. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: I member! :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 20 2010, 04:00 PM~17552991
> *I was surprised he didn't search the truck...
> *


He wanted to! :happysad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I got jacked :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 20 2010, 09:52 AM~17550953
> * FUCK....<img src=\'http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/14_6_12.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />az
> 
> I think we got pulled over in az...and Lamark told the cops that I had LSD....and not A.L.S. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what a dumn dumn lol if its not they white guy its the black guy


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@May 20 2010, 11:15 PM~17557509
> *what a dumn dumn lol if its not they white guy its the black guy
> *


 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

hi everybody


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 20 2010, 11:52 AM~17550953
> * FUCK....<img src=\'http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/14_6_12.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />az
> 
> I think we got pulled over in az...and Lamark told the cops that I had LSD....and not A.L.S. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 21 2010, 04:40 AM~17559822
> *hi everybody
> *



O'La Grande Ricardo Fotografía!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

whats up ATX


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 21 2010, 04:40 AM~17559822
> *hi everybody
> *


where you been Big Dog


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 21 2010, 09:45 AM~17561868
> *where you been Big  Dog
> *


whats up alex u comming up west this weekn'


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:no: :no: :no:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@May 21 2010, 02:53 PM~17563324
> *whats up alex u comming up west this weekn'
> *


hey the two times you called Mona wasn't here...she here now :happysad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 20 2010, 01:20 AM~17548744
> *OR SOME CHALINO EN VIVO DESDE EL FARALLON
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 21 2010, 10:45 AM~17561868
> *where you been Big  Dog
> *


taking pictures. about to get ready for the show.. but we are leaving around 5.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@May 21 2010, 06:28 AM~17560154
> *O'La Grande Ricardo Fotografía!
> 
> 
> ...


thats cool


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 22 2010, 06:57 AM~17569387
> *taking pictures. about to get ready for the show.. but we are leaving around 5.
> *


We are leaving around 3 if you wanna ride out still. Its gonna be me and some of the Midnight Memories crew. Hit me up.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@May 22 2010, 09:06 AM~17569989
> *We are leaving around 3 if you wanna ride out still. Its gonna be me and some of the Midnight Memories crew. Hit me up.
> *



really i dont have you number bro.. where yall meeting up at?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 21 2010, 06:54 PM~17566042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 22 2010, 11:18 AM~17570576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass+May 22 2010, 06:57 AM~17569387-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya be safe on the road.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@May 22 2010, 03:25 PM~17571305
> *:uh:
> *


don't be jealous...Tino loves you too... :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 22 2010, 07:10 PM~17572699
> *don't be jealous...Tino loves you too... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

just got home


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

glad ya made it home safe...did you place???


I know I know dumb question . :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 23 2010, 11:41 PM~17582857
> *glad ya made it home safe...did you place???
> I know I know  dumb question . :biggrin:
> *


 yes i did 1st place.. tino 1st place. cruz got 2nd place


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 24 2010, 01:08 AM~17583186
> *yes i did 1st place.. tino 1st place. cruz got 2nd place
> *


 :wow: to who?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

man we made it home in 3 hours.. we were taking all kind of short cuts.. i thought the klan was going to find us


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin: morning atx.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 24 2010, 05:53 AM~17584507
> *:wow:  to who?
> *


this


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 24 2010, 07:07 AM~17584919
> *this
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 dat nice :0 :0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 24 2010, 09:07 AM~17584919
> *this
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that car, it was all white the last time...I think Magnificos 08'...dat is nice.
I think it was called Earthquake.. :wow:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

was that colbolt blue monte carlo from UCE there??


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*MUSIC FROM THE GOOD OLE' DAYS......* :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:drama: :drama: :run: :sprint:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@May 24 2010, 11:00 PM~17593432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hell yea


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

WHATS UP ALEX? HE WASNT THERE HOMIE.


> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 24 2010, 09:10 AM~17585718
> *was that colbolt blue  monte carlo from UCE there??
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@May 24 2010, 11:08 PM~17593558
> *WHATS UP ALEX? HE WASNT THERE HOMIE.
> *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 24 2010, 09:07 AM~17584919
> *this
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 all the old euro of the year cars are coming to texas!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 24 2010, 10:51 AM~17585584
> *I remember that car, it was all white the last time...I think Magnificos 08'...dat is nice.
> I think it was called Earthquake.. :wow:
> *


that part is right! But i dont it was at Magnificos. LRM maybe. thats an UCE car


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 25 2010, 07:05 AM~17596462
> *that part is right! But i dont it was at Magnificos. LRM maybe. thats an UCE car
> *


I just remember seeing it at a show. they brought in one car and the next day they tradeed them out


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

:wave: WHAT IT DO HOMEBOY


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what it do homie...are you ready for the ralley in da valley Sat. night... :happysad:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

This is a custom built bar-b-q pit trailer. Freshly painted. It has 2 chrome Hi Jacker hydraulic pumps., with 3 switches. A pair of chrome cylinders, the axle is chained off. It is powered by 3 group 31 battery's. It also has a pair of all chrome hundred spoke knockoff wheels. Pick up only. Asking $3,000 O.B.O. If you need any more info please call. 361-652-6849 ask for Trey. If no answer please leave a message. Thanks


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@May 25 2010, 05:47 PM~17601185
> *This is a custom built bar-b-q pit trailer. Freshly painted. It has 2 chrome Hi Jacker hydraulic pumps., with 3 switches. A pair of chrome cylinders, the axle is chained off. It is powered by 3 group 31 battery's. It also has a pair of all chrome hundred spoke knockoff wheels. Pick up only. Asking $3,000 O.B.O. If you need any more info please call. 361-652-6849 ask for Trey. If no answer please leave a message. Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: that's nice...but you won't be able to grill in that....You wills be to busy playing with the.switches... :rimshot:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 25 2010, 04:19 PM~17601513
> *:wow:  :wow: that's nice...but you won't be able to grill in that....You wills be to busy playing with the.switches... :rimshot:
> *


You don't even have to flip the meat by hand, just hit the switch. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Yeah Alex, Earthquake was next to us ay the San Anto show in 04'. At the time it was all silver with silver flake. He was trying to qualify for vegas at the time.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 25 2010, 06:39 PM~17601768
> *Yeah Alex,  Earthquake was next to us ay the San Anto show in 04'.  At the time it was all silver with silver flake.  He was trying to qualify for vegas at the time.
> *


dang...it's been that long...shit. :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Yup 6 years. Remember he did not pre reg and some gave up there spot so he could compete at that show.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 25 2010, 05:32 PM~17602296
> *Yup 6 years.  Remember he did not pre reg and some gave up there spot so he could compete at that show.
> *


i member big P :biggrin: SUP FELLAZ


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@May 26 2010, 07:03 AM~17608103
> *i member big P  :biggrin:  SUP FELLAZ
> *


 :wow: look who decided to crash the party....how you been bro...it's been a good while.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

sup Alex


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 26 2010, 09:26 AM~17609660
> *:wow: look who decided to crash the party....how you been bro...it's been a good while.
> *


i know huh... na just been chillin trying to get my dollars and cents right you know. :biggrin: how you been ACE?


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 25 2010, 01:08 PM~17599826
> *what it do homie...are you ready for the ralley in da valley  Sat. night... :happysad:
> *


not yet homie may not make it


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@May 26 2010, 12:04 PM~17609962
> *i know huh... na just been chillin trying to get my dollars and cents right you know. :biggrin: how you been ACE?
> *


You know how i do...just surviving... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 26 2010, 05:36 PM~17613176
> *not yet homie may not make it
> *


not even in your daily....I will be there for a little while...with my ride on the trailer. :happysad:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

k nevermind :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 26 2010, 06:36 PM~17613708
> *k nevermind  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

sup famliy


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

sup Bigg Dogg...You goin' to Temple next month :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 26 2010, 11:15 PM~17617609
> *sup Bigg Dogg...You goin' to Temple next month  :biggrin:
> *


yes i am.. you going


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

sup atx, where the shows be at here around town??


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 26 2010, 04:07 PM~17613448
> *not even in your daily....I will be there for a little while...with my ride on the trailer. :happysad:
> *


I THOUGHT ABOUT IT BUT I CANT ROLL THE VALLY IN THA WORK TRUCK :uh: ILL SEE IF THE WIFEY LETS ME ROLL HER ESCALDE THEN I MAY GO U GOING TO THAT PICNIC IN D-TOWN


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@May 27 2010, 07:20 AM~17619801
> *sup atx, where the shows be at here around town??
> *


in Temple on June 13th :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass+May 27 2010, 06:44 AM~17619461-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* YES SIRS!!!! * :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 27 2010, 09:31 AM~17621249
> * YES SIRS!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


MY HOMEBOYS FROM WESTSIDE CC IN DALLAS WILL BE OUT THERE I WOULD LIKE TO CHECK IT OUT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@May 27 2010, 11:42 AM~17621347
> *MY HOMEBOYS FROM WESTSIDE CC IN DALLAS WILL BE OUT THERE I WOULD LIKE TO CHECK IT OUT
> *


You should go and check it out...unless your to tired from the valley cruise...


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 27 2010, 01:05 PM~17623041
> *You should go and check it out...unless your to tired from the valley cruise...
> *


WILL SEE HOMIE MY PARTNA FROM WESTSIDE KEEPS TELLING TO GO UP THERE WITH HIM BUT WILL SEE IF ILL GO ILL HOLLA AT U HOMEBOY


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what up everyones everyones!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Just to let yall know, If you arent registered for Dallas show on August 22nd, You will have the first chance to do it in Temple on June 13th.... there is a limited space in dallas....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 28 2010, 11:31 AM~17632183
> *Just to let yall know, If you arent registered for Dallas show on August 22nd, You will have the first chance to do it in Temple on June 13th.... there is a limited space in dallas....
> *


 cool, how much is it??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 29 2010, 09:14 AM~17640267
> *  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


hello my good freinds hope yall doing fine just saying hi alex and fam tonights first night back in garage jauns pedal car started 25 mins ago sorry jaun :nosad: :420: grindin in progess comin soon please pass to jaun i know right call me some time u no oz


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

yo big dog whuz happening


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt 4 my homies down south


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@May 31 2010, 02:36 AM~17651555
> *ttt 4 my homies down south
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Im back :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

was sappening atx


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Greetings from Minneapolis mannesota!


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 1 2010, 10:30 AM~17663385
> *Greetings from Minneapolis mannesota!
> *


Did you move?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jun 1 2010, 01:22 PM~17664398
> *Did you move?
> *


no..he is going to Tacoma to visit for a week. :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 1 2010, 04:52 PM~17666303
> *no..he is going to Tacoma to visit for a week.  :biggrin:
> *


Greetings from Tacoma, Washington! :biggrin: it's 55 degrees here n chillier than a polar bears tow nail! Lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wow: I bet that feels better than this heat...


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

whats going on alex how you feeling hows the family doing


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 1 2010, 06:37 PM~17667888
> *:wow:  I bet that feels better than this heat...
> *


 x254


----------



## az63 (Sep 30, 2007)

anyting going on this weekend in austin ?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 1 2010, 07:37 PM~17667888
> *:wow:  I bet that feels better than this heat...
> *


Yea if it stop raining


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Jun 1 2010, 07:43 PM~17667948
> *whats going on alex how you feeling hows the family doing
> *


were good...how are you and Molly doing and the girls and Aden...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

her 1st shoot


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 2 2010, 11:13 AM~17674021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hope we can make it homie..


----------



## GUERRERO (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 2 2010, 10:40 AM~17674697
> *hope we can make it homie..
> *



lmk if u have a couple xtra seats :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

we might if Rick goes...I will let ya know.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*This bitch is bad..saw it at the Majestix picnic..
*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 2 2010, 04:51 PM~17676842
> *This bitch is bad..saw it at the Majestix picnic..
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 2 2010, 03:51 PM~17676842
> *This bitch is bad..saw it at the Majestix picnic..
> 
> 
> ...


is it bags or dros?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jun 2 2010, 06:01 PM~17677505
> *is it bags or dros?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: hydro, I believe...I never heard it queffon the way down. :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 2 2010, 05:33 PM~17677813
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  hydro, I believe...I never heard it queffon the way down. :biggrin:
> *


hahahah funny


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 2 2010, 04:33 PM~17677813
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  hydro, I believe...I never heard it queffon the way down. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: homie u just inspired me I thought about baggin my truck but Im gonna double think it now :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jun 2 2010, 09:23 PM~17679290
> *hahahah funny
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ur car quefs lol


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jun 3 2010, 06:48 AM~17682802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Rick, let us know when it's ready so we can put it on da web site.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:rimshot:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 2 2010, 05:33 PM~17677813
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  hydro, I believe...I never heard it queffon the way down. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jun 3 2010, 06:48 AM~17682802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dang fool, You could of at least smile like you want to get married... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 2 2010, 08:37 PM~17680040
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: ur car quefs lol
> *


 :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 3 2010, 11:20 AM~17684577
> *dang fool, You could of at least smile like you want to get married... :biggrin:
> *


i am smiling :wow:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

you should look like this.. :biggrin: ..and not like this.. :happysad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by az63_@Jun 1 2010, 10:51 PM~17670578
> *anyting going on this weekend in austin ?
> *


Billet proof in giddings 6/5-6/610


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSaGEEpMZG8 :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave: what's good homies.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what's up Felix?? :wave:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

ROLLERZ ONLY will be selling bar-b-que plates, The plates will consist of Brisket, Potato Salad, Rice and 2 pieces of bread and will cost $6.00. We will have pickles, onions and jalapenos. Soda's or water will be $.50. It will be at Brian's shop @ 4631 Airport Blvd Suite 124 (next to the Rim Shop) from 11:00am to 5:00pm. Hope you can come by and see us. Thank you in advance for your support!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ANGELITOS CAR CLUB
3RD ANNUAL CARSHOW
LAMESA TEXAS
RAFFLE TICKETS R $10.00 OR 5 FOR $40.00
1ST PRIZE-22" RIMS 6 LUGS<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1005/austin%20sept.%202009%20088%20(Custom).jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1005/austin%20sept.%202009%20092%20(Custom).jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

2ND PRIZE XBOX 360
MORE PIZES TO BE ANNOUNCE


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

im selling my rims with tires for $400... lmk


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*MORE BOUNCE TO THE OUNCE........* :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 5 2010, 02:51 PM~17703871
> *im selling my rims with tires for $400... lmk
> *


the ones on the lincoln?


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 83kaddy, SA ROLLERZ, MiKLO

ROLLERZ in this bitch :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 5 2010, 06:06 PM~17704454
> *the ones on the lincoln?
> *


yeah


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Jun 5 2010, 06:06 PM~17704455
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 83kaddy, SA ROLLERZ, MiKLO
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 5 2010, 07:42 PM~17704597
> *:biggrin:
> *


they're all chrome...13s or 14s,, I don't remember. :happysad:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Greetings from LAX Los Angeles Cali! :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

damm lamark you all over the u.s


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: hey does Daz count as a hollywood superstar? He's da only on I saw at da airport! :wow:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 6 2010, 02:56 PM~17709264
> *damm lamark you all over the u.s
> *


  yes sir!Wish I can stay


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

heard miklos gettin 26s :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 6 2010, 03:36 PM~17709459
> *heard miklos gettin 26s :cheesy: :wow:
> *


 :wow: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: it sounds funny...just image him jumping to get in.....but I heard he was getting some 40'...like donkey kong...but purple... :wow:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 6 2010, 02:03 PM~17709634
> *:wow:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  it sounds funny...just image him jumping to get in.....but I heard he was getting some 40'...like donkey kong...but purple... :wow:
> *






 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 6 2010, 10:54 AM~17708440
> *they're all chrome...13s or  14s,, I don't remember. :happysad:
> *


13s


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

bored


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 6 2010, 04:11 PM~17710334
> *33s
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 6 2010, 04:20 PM~17710016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pics of the tahoe??


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

This past weekend me and my homie Sonnyfromda02 went out to San Antonio to do a shoot with Las Tejanas roller derby girls. Here are some of the pics...


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Now...good girls vs bad girls... :biggrin: 


























































LOL...had a lot of fun out there with these girls! Definitely gotta go see one of their games!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jun 7 2010, 07:49 AM~17714995
> *This past weekend me and my homie Sonnyfromda02 went out to San Antonio to do a shoot with Las Tejanas roller derby girls. Here are some of the pics...
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm there where TXRD girls at thunder hill Sat night too. i thuink the have derbys in Sunday nights at Pamer.


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jun 7 2010, 09:23 AM~17715159
> *Hmmm there where TXRD girls at thunder hill Sat night too. i thuink the have derbys in Sunday nights at Pamer.
> *



Oh really! Man! You know the girls from SA were saying that the derby here in Austin is a lot bigger. Like the venue is larger. And we have (I think) several teams. San Anto only has these girls. (again I think)...


Hey you gonna be out working the Rot Rally this weekend?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jun 7 2010, 09:36 AM~17715240
> *Oh really! Man! You know the girls from SA were saying that the derby here in Austin is a lot bigger. Like the venue is larger. And we have (I think) several teams. San Anto only has these girls. (again I think)...
> Hey you gonna be out working the Rot Rally this weekend?
> *


where is the pic you in skates... :biggrin:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 7 2010, 12:38 PM~17716747
> *where is the pic you  in skates... :biggrin:
> *




IN THE CABARET, NO NUDES ALLOWED HERE MEMBER :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Jun 7 2010, 02:49 PM~17717923
> *IN THE CABARET, NO NUDES ALLOWED HERE MEMBER :biggrin:
> *


Yup...got some of Big T rollin in some 20in roller skates...


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jun 7 2010, 08:36 AM~17715240
> *Oh really! Man! You know the girls from SA were saying that the derby here in Austin is a lot bigger. Like the venue is larger. And we have (I think) several teams. San Anto only has these girls. (again I think)...
> Hey you gonna be out working the Rot Rally this weekend?
> *


Ya werkin the parade downtown Friday night. There is 2 types of derby here flat track and the slant edge style. Fun to watch!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG+Jun 7 2010, 02:49 PM~17717923-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: PM them to me then... :biggrin:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jun 7 2010, 02:58 PM~17718018
> *Yup...got some of Big T rollin in some 20in roller skates...
> *



im a big dude, need the support!! :biggrin: 

This is how i look.................. :run: :run: :sprint: :sprint: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Jun 7 2010, 05:18 PM~17719250
> *im a big dude, need the support!! :biggrin:
> 
> This is how i look.................. :run:  :run:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :drama:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

wat it dew vatos locos  

TEMPLE right around tha corner :run:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 7 2010, 05:32 PM~17719363
> *wat it dew vatos locos
> 
> TEMPLE right around tha corner :run:
> *


 no chit...I still have to fix the monte...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 7 2010, 04:35 PM~17719404
> *no chit...I still have to fix the monte...
> *


check the wiper fluid :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 7 2010, 05:52 PM~17719567
> *check the wiper fluid :biggrin:
> *


 I wish, my starter housing broke at the picnic ( how, I don't know ) and they won't warrenty it. It's not a lot...but when you broke it is. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 6 2010, 09:04 PM~17712664
> *Pics of the tahoe??
> *


*ITS NOT READY YET.....  
ITS ON SOME 275.25.28'S... :biggrin: *


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

nice


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jun 7 2010, 06:46 PM~17721048
> *nice
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jun 7 2010, 07:46 PM~17721048
> *nice
> 
> 
> ...



i remember her b4 her boob job


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Sr.Castro, MiKLO
:wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 7 2010, 08:56 PM~17721994
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Sr.Castro, MiKLO
> :wave:
> *


 :wave: what up Rock? how you been?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 7 2010, 07:58 PM~17722018
> *:wave: what up Rock?  how you been?
> *


GOOD OVER HERE U COMMING DOWN FOR THE SHOW


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

You mean up...were SOUTH of you... :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jun 7 2010, 08:46 PM~17721048
> *nice
> 
> 
> ...


O yea i remember Miss G, i wonder if i still have her number :wow: :naughty:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 7 2010, 11:00 PM~17724164
> *You mean up...were SOUTH of you... :biggrin:
> *


lol tru tru :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 8 2010, 06:39 AM~17725238
> *O yea i remember Miss G, i wonder if i still have her number :wow:  :naughty:
> *


like you have a chance.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

=96_impalass,Jun 7 2010, 07:46 PM~17721048]
nice













tasty!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jun 7 2010, 07:47 PM~17721861
> *i remember her b4 her boob job
> *


*I DIDNT EVEN NOTICE HER BOOBS I WAS LOOKING AT HER KAT !!* :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:run:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 5 2010, 11:07 AM~17702839
> *ANGELITOS CAR CLUB
> 3RD ANNUAL CARSHOW
> LAMESA TEXAS
> ...


went down to 5 bucks each


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 10 2010, 02:13 PM~17749753
> *went down to 5 bucks each
> *


are ya gonna be selling them at the show???


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 10 2010, 04:46 PM~17752147
> *are ya gonna be selling them at the show???
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 10 2010, 08:08 PM~17752821
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

R.O.T :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I wish I would of been able to get my HD... :happysad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 11 2010, 08:11 PM~17764166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 12 2010, 12:07 PM~17767270
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jun 12 2010, 06:36 PM~17769422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*THE 1 IN THE BLACK BIKINI LOOKS....* :naughty:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

X 512 :boink: :boink: :drama:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

biker boyz


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

are you at the show??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

some pics i took today at the show in Temple


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: travieso1u, FPEREZII WHATS UP HOMIE!


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jun 7 2010, 06:46 PM~17721048
> *nice
> 
> 
> ...


i see 2 things im in love with!
:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

nice rick..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 13 2010, 09:45 PM~17777033
> *some pics i took today at the show in Temple
> 
> 
> ...


well well, if it isnt Savanna!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 14 2010, 09:17 AM~17780641
> *well well, if it isnt Savanna!
> *


 hey guey..I need my suit case back...goin' home for the weekend.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 14 2010, 08:17 AM~17780641
> *well well, if it isnt Savanna!
> *


thats what i thought but she said her name now is Sari Salinas  :dunno: she was lookin for Alex 


but Jennifer from Rent A Tire was definetly holdin it down yesterday.. iam still waiting on Rick to post them pics he took :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 14 2010, 12:27 PM~17782128
> *hey guey..I need my suit case back...goin' home for the weekend.
> *


ill bring it for u tomorrow, sorry i kept a lil longer, they workin me like a hebrew slave! LOL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jun 14 2010, 08:36 PM~17786384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 man, that's butter.. :wow:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

pay-pal ready if payed online pls send money to [email protected]


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 14 2010, 11:44 PM~17789027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent.. :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

gmorning atx...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what's up Bump....when is that show again..the one at the church on motopilis and riverside???


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 15 2010, 09:51 AM~17792192
> *what's up Bump....when is that show again..the one at the church on motopilis and riverside???
> *


sup mayne....dude its this weekend, thanks for the reminder...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

damn, I'm goin' out of town fri. for father's day weekend... :happysad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

sup family


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 15 2010, 01:13 PM~17794357
> *damn, I'm goin' out of town fri. for father's day weekend... :happysad:
> *


WHERE WE GOING


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

Sup Alex? Hope your doing good just wanted to check on you.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro+Jun 16 2010, 09:13 AM~17802470-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sup Playa, I am doing good, just trying to beat the heat around here...how have you been??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jun 16 2010, 06:43 AM~17801898
> *sup family
> *


where you been Bigg Dogg, I heard you got some good pics from the show with Jeniffer.... :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 16 2010, 10:46 AM~17803501
> *where you been  Bigg Dogg, I heard you got some good pics from the show with Jeniffer.... :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


a few


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

all that butter and then Jen...more Jen..less butter..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wow: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 17 2010, 01:29 AM~17811637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i got to make some phone calls i know them :angry:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 17 2010, 12:29 AM~17811637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


some one call the ncaacp :dunno: :ugh: :ugh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what's up from D Town... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

Say Rick so how did the wedding go for you? Man your gunna get ALOT of exposure from that..trust me!! They are always looking for photographers..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 18 2010, 09:16 PM~17828525
> *what's up from D Town...  :biggrin:
> *


drink 1 for me carnal .. man all this heat i need a drink


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Jun 19 2010, 07:30 PM~17834565
> *Say Rick so how did the wedding go for you? Man your gunna get ALOT of exposure from that..trust me!! They are always looking for photographers..
> *


wedding went very good. i have to work on the pictures.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

hey Bump..did you go to the show at the church Sat... :happysad:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 21 2010, 12:29 PM~17845460
> *hey Bump..did you go to the show at the church Sat... :happysad:
> *


sup alex, naw man, how was d town??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

it was good...just chilled and relaxed..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

sup alex.. you ready for the show bro?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

squiudys turning 17 in like idunno 8 days?!!

uhmm i think were having a dinner at golden carrol on palmer if yall guys wanna go call my mom for more info :| :happysad:

i know info has been spreaded around jsut dunno who got it


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what day and time Squidy...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jun 23 2010, 06:31 AM~17863879
> *sup alex.. you ready for the show bro?
> *


which one Big Dogg...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 23 2010, 03:10 PM~17866917
> *squiudys turning 17 in like idunno 8 days?!!
> 
> uhmm i think were having a dinner at golden carrol on palmer if yall guys wanna go call my mom for more info :| :happysad:
> ...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i freakin want it :tears:

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1764983815.html


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 23 2010, 05:13 PM~17868610
> *which one  Big Dogg...
> *


lamesa


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jun 24 2010, 06:30 AM~17873729
> *lamesa
> *


when is that again :uh:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:burn:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass+Jun 24 2010, 06:30 AM~17873729-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 july 18th. :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 23 2010, 11:12 PM~17872146
> *i freakin want it :tears:
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1764983815.html
> *


 :loco:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 24 2010, 10:32 AM~17875270
> *yeah buddy...and taking the playboy with us... :biggrin:
> july 18th. :biggrin:
> *


cool are yall leaving


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jun 24 2010, 05:44 PM~17878163
> *cool are yall leaving
> *


   what are you trying to ask...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 24 2010, 05:19 PM~17878440
> *   what are you trying to ask...
> *


sorry when are yall goin to leave?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jun 24 2010, 08:26 PM~17879254
> *sorry when are yall goin to leave?
> *


sat. morning..I don't know what time though..Tino is goin' to leave at 5:30 in the morning... :wow:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 24 2010, 07:50 PM~17879470
> *sat. morning..I don't know what time though..Tino is goin' to leave at 5:30 in the morning... :wow:
> *


really wow.. i need to talk to him.. i am going to ride out with them..


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

sup atx. any local show here in town??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

homeboy at work is lookin for 13 inch tires with 2 inch white walls. any one know where to get them at?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 23 2010, 02:10 PM~17866917
> *squiudys turning 17 in like idunno 8 days?!!
> 
> uhmm i think were having a dinner at golden carrol on palmer if yall guys wanna go call my mom for more info :| :happysad:
> ...


sat. not sure what time. call mom... golden carrol on palmar


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jun 25 2010, 05:43 PM~17887802
> *homeboy at work is lookin for 13 inch tires with 2 inch white walls. any one know where to get them at?
> *


I know where you can get the 13s but not with the 2 in. w/w...You have to get them shaved... .


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 25 2010, 11:05 PM~17890365
> *I know where you can get the 13s but not with the 2 in. w/w...You have to get them shaved... .
> *


ok cool. he has been asking me.. i told him i am not into 13's but i know people that are..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 25 2010, 11:37 PM~17890162
> *sat. not sure what time. call mom... golden carrol on palmar
> *


Hey Squid Happy B-Day! wanted to make ur b-day party but had some issues come up. How it was a good one for u. :happysad:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

happy b-day squid


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 25 2010, 10:37 PM~17890162
> *sat. not sure what time. call mom... golden carrol on palmar
> *


the place was big.. parking sucked


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

happy birthday squidy


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i thought it was next weekend :banghead:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 27 2010, 07:41 PM~17901536
> *i thought it was next weekend  :banghead:
> *


u on the late show but u still can go next weekn


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

high rocco its oz


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Sr.Castro, DA_SQUID
:wave: :wave:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

how was the dinner party


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i want to go to lamesa show r u going


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 27 2010, 08:37 PM~17902207
> *i want to go to lamesa show r u going
> *


dont know its to far lol yea ill b ther at 6am


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

do u live there


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 27 2010, 08:40 PM~17902246
> *do u live there
> *


yea im the 1 throwing it me,cruz,dad,and homie joey


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

o :dunno: :420: do u got room 4 me and da squid to crash


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 27 2010, 08:43 PM~17902288
> *o  :dunno:  :420: do u got room 4 me and da squid to crash
> *


alex and mona r comming but we can make room we can b 1 big happy familia i have a 3 bed room 1 family in each bedroom


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 27 2010, 08:45 PM~17902316
> *alex and mona r comming but we can make room we can b 1 big happy familia i have a 3 bed room 1 family in each bedroom
> *


ive seen mexicans put 10 to15 ppl n 1 room we should b iight


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 27 2010, 10:45 PM~17902316
> *alex and mona r comming but we can make room we can b 1 big happy familia i have a 3 bed room 1 family in each bedroom
> *


Can i sleep in da burban :happysad:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jun 28 2010, 12:02 AM~17903188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u cant invite nobody? :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 28 2010, 05:18 AM~17904688
> *Can i sleep in da burban :happysad:
> *


dog house lol


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

T T T


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 27 2010, 11:22 PM~17903395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Coming along.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 25 2010, 10:37 PM~17890162
> *sat. not sure what time. call mom... golden carrol on palmar
> *


Whoa, you birthday was yesterday?? My birthday was yesterday ! ! !

Happy Belated Birthday! ! ! I think we're about the same age, no? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Jun 28 2010, 01:01 PM~17906590
> *Whoa, you birthday was yesterday??  My birthday was yesterday ! !  !
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday! ! !  I think we're about the same age, no? :biggrin:
> *


maybe...but your the only grandpa.. :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jun 27 2010, 10:02 PM~17903188
> *
> 
> 
> ...



email me the other ones please with no hands in the way lol


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 28 2010, 12:10 PM~17906658
> *maybe...but your the only grandpa.. :biggrin:
> *


Right :biggrin: 

Nah, turn 43 yesterday... :wow:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jun 27 2010, 10:02 PM~17903188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

LOL....


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

[
img]http://i48.tinypic.com/2re7d5x.jpg[/img]
no its my sons b day turned 17 happy b day to u workin on top coat tonight ill post later :x:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jun 28 2010, 05:24 PM~17908868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 that's nice Flaco....she should loose the nose ring though...just my opinion...but great pics, I like that look.rockabilly :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 29 2010, 12:02 AM~17914038
> *
> *


a homie give me a call when u can need some info from u


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jun 28 2010, 04:24 PM~17908868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


like the pictures bro..


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, 96_impalass

:wave: What's good Rick, how is everything?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 29 2010, 05:12 PM~17919529
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FPEREZII, 96_impalass
> 
> ...


i think u can tell by them pics up above :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 29 2010, 05:38 PM~17919726
> *i think u can tell by them pics up above  :thumbsup:
> *


ok maybe not above but on the previous page :yes:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254, *73monte*

:sprint:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 29 2010, 05:12 PM~17919529
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FPEREZII, 96_impalass
> 
> ...


life is good bro.. i am fat and happy.. well i guess the fat part is right :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jun 27 2010, 11:02 PM~17903188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the one in the back = my photoshoot model :happysad: 

thanks for the happy birthdays everybody :cheesy: 

and :0 







[


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jun 30 2010, 05:56 AM~17924715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1745860970.html

philips car :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I think he has been trying to sell it.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 30 2010, 03:29 PM~17928395
> *I think he has been trying to sell it.
> *


yes it is at the car lot by my house


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 30 2010, 03:29 PM~17928395
> *I think he has been trying to sell it.
> *


anyone know how much he's asking for it?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

she got some nice legs.. :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 1 2010, 01:36 AM~17933189
> *she got some nice  legs.. :biggrin:
> *


yes she does


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/cto/1815772399.html

gabes old fleetwood....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1810351885.html

wasnt this one from atx


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 1 2010, 01:48 PM~17936152
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1810351885.html
> 
> wasnt this one from atx
> *


it looks like nr.512s caddie :wow:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 1 2010, 12:36 AM~17933189
> *she got some nice  legs.. :biggrin:
> *


y u look at her legs when u hit that all u do is throw the legs to the side lol


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 1 2010, 01:13 PM~17936856
> *it looks like nr.512s caddie :wow:
> *


*YEA IT WAS MINE I SOLD IT 3 MONTHS AGO.....
NOW THERE SELLING IT AGAIN....
*


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

whats up homies


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 1 2010, 09:44 PM~17940974
> *whats up homies
> *


sup


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jul 1 2010, 09:26 PM~17941416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jul 1 2010, 11:26 PM~17941416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :naughty:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 1 2010, 01:46 PM~17936140
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/cto/1815772399.html
> 
> gabes old fleetwood....
> *


i've always loved this car. Seen it last year in dallas and it still looks good


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 1 2010, 01:48 PM~17936152
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1810351885.html
> 
> wasnt this one from atx
> *


this is a good car also


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 2 2010, 08:12 PM~17949074
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup bro i ran by your house today and yesterday.. the chick that i have been shooting lives down the street from u


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jul 2 2010, 09:26 PM~17949136
> *sup bro i ran by your house today and yesterday.. the chick that i have been shooting lives down the street from u
> *


 I thought I saw you drive by, I was waiting for you to come in the house...but you never did.yesterday.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 2 2010, 10:09 PM~17950169
> *I thought I saw you drive by, I was waiting for you to come in the house...but you never did.yesterday.
> *


he didnt even stop and say whats up or take dat girl over damn!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 2 2010, 11:09 PM~17950169
> *I thought I saw you drive by, I was waiting for you to come in the house...but you never did.yesterday.
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

whats up everyones everyones! Hey Alex what yall doin tomorrow?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 3 2010, 10:39 AM~17951959
> *whats up everyones everyones! Hey Alex what yall doin tomorrow?
> *


 I don't know yet...gotta wait till I get home... :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

TTT 4 the atx lowriders


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 3 2010, 12:28 PM~17952635
> *I don't know yet...gotta wait till  I get home... :biggrin:
> *


Are u in dallas again :happysad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 4 2010, 01:48 AM~17956598
> *Are u in dallas again :happysad:
> *


 I was..now I am back in the ATX.. :wow:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 4 2010, 06:24 AM~17957273
> *I was..now I am back in the ATX.. :wow:
> *


glad to see u made it home big dog


----------



## unique1987 (Jul 3, 2010)

TTT Come check out my Store in Garland, Tx. UNIQUE AIRBRUSH. Store hours are from 8Am-8Pm Monday - Saturday & 11am-7pm Sunday. A few things that we do are; Airbrush T-shirts-Shoes-Pants-Shorts-Helmets-Portraits-Wall Murals-Banners-Canvases-Photo Shirts-BackDrops-Custom Auto Paint-Group Orders AND So Much More. If you would like more info. about the store and where its located, or ANY OTHER ?'s PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME AT 214 664-0745 MIKE


MYSPACE.COM/IEGEVENTARTIST

FACEBOOK.COM/UNIQUK

SHOP # 214.664.0745


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

to all the ATX homies


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* I got a homie hooking it up...if you need a personalized hat,shoes,back pack, purses( for the ladies) or anything look my homie up... WWW.NOCOMPINK.COM...he will hook you up..  










this ISN'T air brushing.*


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 4 2010, 02:20 PM~17959413
> * I got a homie hooking it up...if you need a personalized hat,shoes,back pack, purses( for the ladies) or anything look my homie up... WWW.NOCOMPINK.COM...he will hook you up..
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

tttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

RICK,

PLEASE do NWS warning tags before the pics!


----------



## cana588 (Dec 21, 2009)

TTT, NICE 73 MONTE ALEX :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jul 6 2010, 05:20 PM~17975610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics Rick!!!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 83's Finest, Cut N 3's, 96_impalass
:wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

How much do ya'll pay to enter the bikes into the Texas Heat Wave?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Jul 7 2010, 01:30 PM~17983083
> *How much do ya'll pay to enter the bikes into the Texas Heat Wave?
> *


its like 50 bucks


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jul 6 2010, 05:20 PM~17975610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 7 2010, 04:27 AM~17980969
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 83's Finest, Cut N 3's, 96_impalass
> :wave:
> *





:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, Cut N 3's

:wave: What's good Lamark!!!!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WHATS UP ATX YALL READY FOR THE SHOW NEXT WEEKN CAN WAIT TILL ALL ATX CAR CLUBS COME UP AND INJOY R CARSHOW HOPE YALL CAN GET HERE THE DAY B4 SO WE CAN HAVE A BADASS BBQ TEXAS STYLE ANY ? HIT ME UP 512-785-9597 AND LAMARK BRING OUT THAT PLAYBOY HOMIE DONT B SCARED REMEMBER PREREG ENDS ON THE 11 SO GET THEM N uffin: uffin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 8 2010, 06:57 AM~17990528
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FPEREZII, Cut N 3's
> 
> ...


im good homie , just workin like a hebrew slave lol. how that lac coming?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 8 2010, 09:42 PM~17997365
> *WHATS UP ATX YALL READY FOR THE SHOW NEXT WEEKN CAN WAIT TILL ALL ATX CAR CLUBS COME UP AND INJOY R CARSHOW HOPE YALL CAN GET HERE THE DAY B4 SO WE CAN HAVE A BADASS BBQ TEXAS STYLE ANY ? HIT ME UP 512-785-9597 AND LAMARK BRING OUT THAT PLAYBOY HOMIE DONT B SCARED REMEMBER PREREG ENDS ON THE 11 SO GET THEM N  uffin:  uffin:
> *


not sure if i can go yet, might be workin :happysad:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Wheres Alex?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

damn this week went by fast


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 9 2010, 05:13 AM~18000489
> *im good homie , just workin like a hebrew slave lol. how that lac coming?
> *


The Fleetwood is good, I drove it to the Temple show. It ran great, just had a blow out/flat from the 2 inch exstentions. But I made it home. I really miss my ls though, might see if I can get another one. Take care bro.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

what up lamark.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

hey jaun had to go back to metal on hood fenders also post later :banghead: :banghead: :x:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jul 9 2010, 09:40 PM~18006753
> *what up lamark.
> *


what's good Big Pablo!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

where can i get some hankooks around here. 175/70R14"


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 10 2010, 12:56 AM~18008594
> *hey jaun had to go back to metal on hood fenders also post later  :banghead:  :banghead:  :x:
> *


:x: me Amy :rant:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

just got my car


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* I might get rid of it already, anyone interested? Let me know. *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 11 2010, 02:04 PM~18017842
> *just got my car
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Nice, how much did you get it for?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 12 2010, 12:45 AM~18021966
> *:thumbsup: Nice, how much did you get it for?
> *


thanks picked her up for 1500
everything works only 53k miles
ac works no holes in interior ect :cheesy:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 12 2010, 01:43 AM~18021956
> * I might get rid of it already, anyoneinterested? Let me know.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 how much?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID+Jul 11 2010, 02:04 PM~18017842-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*WHO DID THE LEAFING ?*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jul 12 2010, 11:29 AM~18024129
> *LOOKS GOOD.....
> WHO DID THE LEAFING ?
> *


Mike Lambor, if that's how u spell his last name
Nene from Majestics Compton built it


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

sup atx??


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jul 12 2010, 09:29 AM~18024129
> *WHO DID THE LEAFING ?
> *


Mike Lamberson, he is out of Riverside California.
http://www.dragginlines.com/index.HTML Here is the web site. :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

hi everybody


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jul 12 2010, 05:02 PM~18028293
> *hi everybody
> *


:wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 12 2010, 12:43 AM~18021956
> * I might get rid of it already, anyone interested? Let me know.
> 
> 
> ...


PM sent :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 12 2010, 08:20 PM~18030327
> *PM sent  :thumbsup:
> *


Never got it bro. :happysad:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 12 2010, 05:06 PM~18027081
> *Mike Lamberson, he is out of Riverside California.
> http://www.dragginlines.com/index.HTML  Here is the web site. :biggrin:
> *


yea thats him!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 13 2010, 09:59 AM~18034744
> *yea thats him!
> *


:thumbsup: I got your back homie. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 12 2010, 12:16 PM~18025380
> *Mike Lambor, if that's how u spell his last name
> Nene from Majestics Compton  built it
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 13 2010, 03:35 PM~18036560
> *:thumbsup: I got your back homie.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jul 13 2010, 06:44 PM~18038323
> *
> *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave: Good morning.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave: Good morning.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

i got these rims for sale on craigslist hit me up 
http://austin.craigslist.org/pts/1843545329.html (auto parts)


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Jul 14 2010, 07:41 PM~18048721
> *i got these rims for sale on craigslist hit me up
> http://austin.craigslist.org/pts/1843545329.html (auto parts)
> *


 I will get with you about these. :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 15 2010, 09:44 AM~18052562
> *I will get with you about these.  :biggrin:
> *


kool bRO let me know


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ok pm me with a offer if i can make the money i want then i will let part it out 
frame




































handle bars and sissy bar 









contenental kit








pedals








front and back finders pinstriped 

















the top bar of the forks and a pair of ww tw yea there real 








a pair of spikes yea i only have 2


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

chrome chain








lights with light brackets








custom mirrows










fender braces


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

OK 
LITGHTS-- PENDING
TOP FORK BARS-- PENDING
NECK-- PENDING
STEERING WHEEL-- PENDING
WOREN WONGS-- PENDING
STILL HAVE THE 
PEDDLES
MIRROWS
FRAME
HANDLE BARS 
SISSY BARS
CHAIN
FENDER BRACES
TURN TABLE
3 WHEEL KIT


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

[/quote]
:wow:


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

>


:wow:
[/quote]
DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

box from san benito tx


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

>


:wow:
[/quote]
fukin sweet! :wow:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> :wow:


DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!
[/quote]
x2


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what up peeps


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Jul 20 2010, 04:07 PM~18094042
> *:biggrin:
> *


bump was that u today?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jul 20 2010, 06:53 PM~18095640
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: 

This chica is HOT!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 11 2010, 04:04 PM~18017842
> *just got my car
> 
> 
> ...



BAD ASS!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*IM BAAAACCCKKK*


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 20 2010, 06:21 PM~18095866
> *IM BAAAACCCKKK
> *



nice..sup bro


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jul 20 2010, 06:19 PM~18095843
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> This chica is HOT!
> *


yes she is.... only 18


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jul 20 2010, 07:26 PM~18095922
> *nice..sup bro
> *


just chillen...trying to catch up on lil. :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Does anyone know someone who could buff out my son's pedal car for a reasonable price?


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 20 2010, 06:21 PM~18095866
> *IM BAAAACCCKKK
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 20 2010, 07:21 PM~18095866
> *IM BAAAACCCKKK
> *


WELCOME BACK ACE! :biggrin:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 20 2010, 07:21 PM~18095866
> *IM BAAAACCCKKK
> *



Sup bro? U going to heatwave?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Jul 21 2010, 09:39 AM~18100978
> *Sup bro? U going to heatwave?
> *


hopefully...are you???


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks homie for hookin it up on the chrome :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jul 20 2010, 06:20 PM~18095862
> *BAD ASS!!!!
> *


thanks paint n 24s comin soon :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Jul 21 2010, 09:39 AM~18100978
> *Sup bro? U going to heatwave?
> *


corecction...I will be at the heat wave...  :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

whats happening ATX looking forward to maybe seeing yall tomorrow or Saturday and Sunday ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 22 2010, 03:45 PM~18113428
> *whats happening ATX looking forward to maybe seeing yall tomorrow or Saturday and Sunday ...
> *


are you entering???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 22 2010, 12:43 AM~18108798
> *corecction...I will be at the heat wave...   :biggrin:
> *


what time u movin in


----------



## jesse13 (Apr 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 22 2010, 02:14 PM~18113693
> *are you entering???
> *


its actually cheaper if u register, see yall there


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's+Jul 23 2010, 07:01 AM~18120240-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it sure the hell is... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jesse13_@Jul 23 2010, 07:36 AM~18120322
> *its actually cheaper if u register, see yall there
> *


 it wasn't bad today...weather wise....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

damn i wish i could make it


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 24 2010, 01:54 AM~18128130
> *damn i wish i could make it
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

where do pics at????? and this seems like a dum question but how do u double post


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

WHATS UP ALEX HOPE U ENJOY N THE HEATWAVE I WANTED TO GO BUT COULDNT THIS TIME TELL UR BOYS I SAID WHATS UP!!


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

wut the deal everybody how ya dewing?....


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Jul 25 2010, 04:24 PM~18137179
> *wut the deal everybody how ya dewing?....
> *


what up blue


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jul 23 2010, 05:54 AM~18120388
> *
> 
> 
> ...



whats up bRO, like the pics.


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 25 2010, 03:38 PM~18137533
> *what up blue
> *


nun much homie how thangs working out foe u?..


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Jul 25 2010, 05:54 PM~18137889
> *whats up bRO, like the pics.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

so i didnt place... at the heatwave.. bullshitt ass judging


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jul 26 2010, 05:57 AM~18141252
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Don't worry Big Dogg ur number one in my book!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey u said I was number one :biggrin: 
Had fun out there despite the rain. 

Next time big dog next time.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jul 26 2010, 04:58 AM~18141254
> *so i didnt place... at the heatwave.. bullshitt ass judging
> *



its cuz u black :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jul 26 2010, 05:58 AM~18141254
> *so i didnt place... at the heatwave.. bullshitt ass judging
> *


I agree...I don't think that a car all original with wire wheels should of got best lowrider...no candy, body mods ,hydroys/air bags or murals... :uh:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 26 2010, 12:06 PM~18142534
> *I agree...I  don't think that a car all original with  wire wheels should of got best lowrider...no candy, body mods ,hydroys/air bags  or murals... :uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 26 2010, 10:06 AM~18142534
> *I agree...I  don't think that a car all original with  wire wheels should of got best lowrider...no candy, body mods ,hydroys/air bags  or murals... :uh:
> *



Alex which one did they give it too....
Congrats on your 1st place homie, and gracias on the waters..


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Jul 26 2010, 02:24 PM~18143725
> *Alex which one did they give it too....
> Congrats on your 1st place homie, and gracias on the waters..
> *


it was the black /red ford fairlane inside the building. I mean,don't get me wrong, it was clean, but also plain.

thanks and no problem on the waters,it was hot and the prices were outrageous...$4 for a bottle water..You can get a case of water for that...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 26 2010, 03:30 PM~18144860
> *it was the black /red ford fairlane inside the building. I mean,don't get me wrong, it was clean, but also plain.
> 
> thanks and no problem on the waters,it was hot and the prices were outrageous...$4 for a bottle water..You can get a case of water for that...
> *


yes ur right.. prices to damn high


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

anymore heatwave pics


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

***BBQ PLATE SALE THIS SAT 7/31***

*Rollerz Only Central Texas will be having a BBQ plate sale Saturday 7/31 at Advanced Auto Parts on the corner of 7th St & Pleasant Valley. We will be out there from 11-5pm with some of our rides; please come out and purchase a few plates and drinks. We will also be offering pre-registration for our upcoming car show (9/19). Thanks*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 26 2010, 11:06 AM~18142534
> *I agree...I  don't think that a car all original with  wire wheels should of got best lowrider...no candy, body mods ,hydroys/air bags  or murals... :uh:
> *


 :wow: 


was Chucky the judge? lol :0 :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> i like that fleetwood.. where they from? if anyone knows


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> > i like that fleetwood.. where they from? if anyone knows
> 
> 
> Willy from SA Individuls


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> > i like that fleetwood.. where they from? if anyone knows
> 
> 
> San antonio...the big " I "...
> it was sitting on 3 all day Saturday. :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jul 26 2010, 09:43 PM~18148438
> *Willy from SA Individuls
> *


awreadyyy


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 26 2010, 09:46 PM~18148483
> *San antonio...the big " I "...
> it was sitting on 3 all day Saturday. :biggrin:
> *


how was the eye candy out there? i know Rick has pics


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

that's all I have :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 26 2010, 09:46 PM~18148483
> *San antonio...the big " I "...
> it was sitting on 3 all day Saturday. :biggrin:
> *


i was lookin up some videos on youtube and i just found it.. aint that some shit lol 

at 1:41


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 26 2010, 11:29 PM~18149032
> *i was lookin up some videos on youtube and i just found it.. aint that some shit lol
> 
> at 1:41
> ...


 :wow:...that's a clean ass blue caddie at 4;30 with the ganstea white.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 27 2010, 12:38 AM~18150624
> *
> *


any 1 have the video of this


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 27 2010, 08:22 AM~18151521
> *any 1 have the video of this
> *


that is a video...click on it... :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 27 2010, 11:44 AM~18152725
> *:wave:
> *


what's up Flix...how you been .


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what's up Benny...


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

Chillin at work playin on the phone. Good to see yall again at the heatwave.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 27 2010, 09:14 AM~18152536
> *that is a video...click on it... :biggrin:
> *


lol ok that was tight to c a throw back


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 27 2010, 10:14 AM~18152536
> *that is a video...click on it... :biggrin:
> *


lol i didnt even noticed that :burn: i thought it was just a picture


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## lilmikelv (Nov 1, 2007)

hey guys does some one know a good airbrush artist around here lookin for some one to do the bottom of my trunk lid its molded in on this also a good chromer near by im from west texas just stationed here i would appreciate any help


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 27 2010, 01:27 PM~18154734
> *what's up Felix...how you been .
> *


Just been offshore working. How's the family?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 27 2010, 09:09 PM~18158060
> *lol ok that was tight to c a throw back
> *


throw back with a twist....it's all air bags


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jul 27 2010, 09:16 PM~18158194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Raquel...Heat wave 2010 bikini contest winner.. :naughty: :boink:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilmikelv_@Jul 27 2010, 09:30 PM~18158403
> *hey guys does some one know a good airbrush artist around here lookin for some one to do the bottom of my trunk lid its molded in on this also a good chromer near by im from west texas just stationed here i would appreciate any help
> 
> 
> ...


 West Texas like el paso or West like north of Waco???


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 26 2010, 03:30 PM~18144860
> *it was the black /red ford fairlane inside the building. I mean,don't get me wrong, it was clean, but also plain.
> 
> thanks and no problem on the waters,it was hot and the prices were outrageous...$4 for a bottle water..You can get a case of water for that...
> *


The one from Juiced?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I don't know who he was with...


----------



## ddexxters75 (Jul 24, 2010)

I can't wait till you get out of the shop....then maybe you can take us cruzin in it.
__________________________________
Excess Baggage
Container Shipping


----------



## lilmikelv (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 27 2010, 11:59 PM~18161007
> *West Texas like el paso or West like north of Waco???
> *


I'm from pecos like two hours away from elpaso I'm right by Odessa. But can't seem to find any parts for the car anywhere.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lilmikelv_@Jul 27 2010, 09:30 PM~18158403
> *hey guys does some one know a good airbrush artist around here lookin for some one to do the bottom of my trunk lid its molded in on this also a good chromer near by im from west texas just stationed here i would appreciate any help
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 27 2010, 08:44 PM~18159346
> *throw back with a twist....it's all air bags
> *


 :0 :wow: :0 :wow: :0 :wow: :0 :wow:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilmikelv_@Jul 27 2010, 07:30 PM~18158403
> *hey guys does some one know a good airbrush artist around here lookin for some one to do the bottom of my trunk lid its molded in on this also a good chromer near by im from west texas just stationed here i would appreciate any help
> 
> 
> ...


whats up homie im in west tx right now and i have a homie in lubbock tx that gets down on airbrushing homie look him up on the bike topics 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=437496&st=2460
if u got back a few pages u will c his work his name is sam but gose by show-bound


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

We're having a Brisket plats sale this Saturday from 11:00 to 5:00 at the Advanced Auto Parts on 7th & Pleasant Valley. Come by and grab some BBQ and you can also pre-register for the Screw-Thousand-Ten Show.


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

Austin Auto Accesories is Austin's premier one stop shop. 
We offer quality high-performance materials together with the most convenient and professional service in town! 
All installs come with our lifetime warranty as well as our manufacturers warranty. 

We have tint and alarm packages, and we also smoke your tail lights. 

We also have a wide variety of commercial and residential films! 
Free estimates 
Whether your in class or stuck at work you can get your vehicle tinted today!! 

Call today to set an appointment or get a free quote 512-294-9286


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

still have these for sale let me know if anyone interested like new condition $500


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 28 2010, 08:27 AM~18161956
> *whats up homie im in west tx right now and i have a homie in lubbock tx that gets down on airbrushing homie look him up on the bike topics
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=437496&st=2460
> if u got back a few pages u will c his work his name is sam but gose by show-bound
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: you took the typing write out of my keyboard... :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, atxhopper

:wave: What's goog Gary.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

The air bag bed dancer was done by USA motorsports I think. :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 28 2010, 03:02 PM~18164565
> *The air bag bed dancer was done by USA motorsports I think.  :dunno:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: yes sirrrr


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

any one goin'....


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 28 2010, 03:01 PM~18164552
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FPEREZII, atxhopper
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: not much Felix whats new with you these days?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 29 2010, 12:05 PM~18173642
> *any one goin'....
> *


i might be goin


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Jul 29 2010, 10:50 AM~18173979
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  not much Felix whats new with you these days?
> *


Just working, trying to make some Vegas spending money. :biggrin: Are y'all going to fly or drive?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 29 2010, 01:32 PM~18175404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

dang...are you gonna be out there until Oct. Felix... :wow:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 29 2010, 11:05 AM~18173642
> *any one goin'....
> *


me :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Jul 28 2010, 09:54 PM~18169237-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dammit well i guess iam going too :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 29 2010, 02:47 PM~18176219
> *dang...are you gonna be out there  until Oct. Felix... :wow:
> *


Yep, that's the plan. :happysad:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 29 2010, 03:29 PM~18175376
> *Just working, trying to make some Vegas spending money.  :biggrin:  Are y'all going to fly or drive?
> *


Drive :angry: too bad we cant check a car in baggage  You flying or driving?


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 30 2010, 05:23 AM~18183489
> *Yep, that's the plan.  :happysad:
> *


Im gonna sit next to you and I get the free drinks while you gamble :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

anyone going to San Antonio on Sunday? iam thinking of making the trip down there but dunno yet


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jul 27 2010, 07:16 PM~18158194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they looking like a man :0


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper+Jul 30 2010, 10:36 AM~18185431-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha yeah right, I don't gamble. :nono:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 30 2010, 08:39 PM~18189272
> *they looking like a man :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

***BBQ PLATE SALE THIS SAT 7/31**

Rollerz Only Central Texas will be having a BBQ plate sale Saturday 7/31 at Advanced Auto Parts on the corner of 7th St & Pleasant Valley. We will be out there from 11-5pm with some of our rides; please come out and purchase a few plates and drinks. We will also be offering pre-registration for our upcoming car show (9/19). Thanks *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 30 2010, 09:13 PM~18189486
> *Not sure yet. I wanted to fly, just no way of getting around, Renting  a car is high. Maybe I can ride with y'all if you have room.  :dunno:
> Ha yeah right, I don't gamble.  :nono:
> *


hell yea that sounds cool with me   we'll be there from late friday til late tuesday :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 31 2010, 04:50 AM~18192043
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 31 2010, 09:08 AM~18192618
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 31 2010, 10:39 AM~18192715
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*  TTMFT!!!*


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Whats good bruh? I am hoping to see you next Sunday at the LRM... Bruh I've preregistered n now jus trying to have patience for my ride n parts to get back to me so I can put her back 2gather...*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 31 2010, 12:42 PM~18193289
> *Whats good bruh?  I am hoping to see you next Sunday at the LRM... Bruh I've preregistered n now jus trying to have patience for my ride n parts to get back to me so I can put her back 2gather...
> *


what's up Mack 1 O...man your cutting it close.I see some looong nights ahead of you... :420:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 31 2010, 01:35 PM~18194169
> *what's up Mack 1 O...man your cutting it close.I see some looong nights ahead of you... :420:
> *


*I know bruh...I can't even laugh about it.. We'll c what happens...I have the bumpers/complete interior/ n still the engine I need to take care of...*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

TTT  

its 102 degrees outside :burn:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 31 2010, 04:57 PM~18194606
> *I know bruh...I can't even laugh about it.. We'll c what happens...I have the bumpers/complete interior/ n still the engine I need to take care of...
> *


 :wow: that's EVERYTHING...When are you suppose to get the car back?? :happysad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 31 2010, 06:23 PM~18194956
> *TTT
> 
> its 102 degrees outside  :burn:
> *


 :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 1 2010, 12:09 AM~18197096
> *:burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> *


i didnt know my boxers could stick to my nalgas like that


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 1 2010, 04:06 AM~18197631
> *i didnt know my boxers could stick to my nalgas like that
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 1 2010, 03:06 AM~18197631
> *i didnt know my boxers could stick to my nalgas like that
> *


b like me dont wear them


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Aug 1 2010, 09:17 AM~18197976
> *b like me dont wear them
> *


 :barf:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 1 2010, 08:36 AM~18198242
> *:barf:
> *


X1000000000000


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Jul 30 2010, 11:36 AM~18185431
> *Drive :angry:  too bad we cant check a car in baggage    You flying or driving?
> *


Why are you mad? Member the trip me you and miklo took t Houston?!
Ducks were with us all the way
Seein people drive around with big ads stuff animals With the SEAT BELT on :wow:
And what not 
Aka squids in hopefully

Btw the trucks in candy the regale next


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 31 2010, 04:31 PM~18194998
> *:wow:  that's EVERYTHING...When are you suppose to get the car back?? :happysad:
> *


*Robert (hydroman) said he should be done with his part today...But Sic still has a few things to do..Buffing, putting my trim on..Hopefully Tuesday.. LRM isn't looking to brite for me..We'll see* :dunno:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 31 2010, 04:23 PM~18194956
> *TTT
> 
> its 102 degrees outside  :burn:
> *


*THATS WHY IM INDOORS ITS 76 DEGREES...* :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 1 2010, 06:24 PM~18200828
> *THATS WHY IM INDOORS ITS 76 DEGREES... :biggrin:
> *


 X 512....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:burn:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Can you still get 5.20 x 14"?


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Aug 2 2010, 11:48 AM~18206203
> *Can you still get 5.20 x 14"?
> *


I got mine from Shorty's...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's+Aug 1 2010, 07:43 AM~18197914-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



at work today i did that and not put on any today but by 5 o clock i had a rash already  it really hurts and burns :tears:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

wtf happend 2 layitlow? now ya be talkin about rashes  :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: was good everybody?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^BIG DOGG YOU GOIN GET IN TROUBLE AGAIN^^^^^^^^^^ :scrutinize: :buttkick:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 3 2010, 06:00 AM~18214511
> *^^^^^^^^^^BIG DOGG YOU GOIN GET IN TROUBLE AGAIN^^^^^^^^^^ :scrutinize:  :buttkick:
> *


shhhh no he wont :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Aug 3 2010, 04:38 AM~18214465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Aug 3 2010, 10:53 AM~18215560
> *:wow:
> *


your too young to be looking at that...haha haha. :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Aug 3 2010, 05:38 AM~18214465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 3 2010, 01:20 PM~18216681
> *your too young to be looking at that...haha haha. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

close your mouth Miggy...your gonna catch a fly... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

```

```


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 4 2010, 01:58 AM~18224073
> *close your mouth Miggy...your gonna catch a fly... :biggrin:
> *


iam just sayin iam gonna be chillin wit Rick at the Passionate Rides show :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

he don't like a lot of people with him...damn cock blocker... :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 4 2010, 06:27 PM~18229552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey where can i get that shirt with the matchin hat?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 4 2010, 06:37 PM~18229643
> *he don't like a lot of people with him...damn cock blocker... :biggrin:
> *


i just take the ones i like anyways :biggrin: he dont like blacks, asian, Thick Hispanics :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 4 2010, 06:38 PM~18229655
> *Hey where can i get that shirt with the matchin hat?
> *


my homie made the hat here in town...he made mine too.. :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 3 2010, 11:20 AM~18216681
> *your too young to be looking at that...haha haha. :biggrin:
> *


 :boink:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 4 2010, 05:41 PM~18229672
> *i just take the ones i like anyways :biggrin:  he dont like blacks, asian, Thick Hispanics :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thoses are the best ones though.. the skinny 1s never wanna cook they always wanna go out and eat


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 5 2010, 12:05 AM~18233541
> *thoses are the best ones though.. the skinny 1s never wanna cook they always wanna go out and eat
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, DA_SQUID
:wave: Whut's good bro!!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 5 2010, 01:05 AM~18233541
> *thoses are the best ones though.. the skinny 1s never wanna cook they always wanna go out and eat
> *


Tortas?!!! D: hno:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

so i dont have a move in time for dallas.. that sucks.. i texted jon and i am waitin for him to get back to me


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Aug 5 2010, 06:44 AM~18234245
> *so i dont have a move in time for dallas.. that sucks.. i texted jon and i am waitin for him to get back to me
> *


me ether :wow:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Aug 4 2010, 05:53 PM~18229782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


She never smiles?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 5 2010, 01:14 AM~18233602
> *Tortas?!!! D: hno:
> *


my bad i forgot you like them emo chicks lol


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass+Aug 5 2010, 06:44 AM~18234245-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for which show...Torres or the Beat show??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*2DR.* :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 5 2010, 05:02 PM~18238074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 5 2010, 05:02 PM~18238074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that car is for sale here on layitlow for 15,000


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 5 2010, 11:12 AM~18235801
> *for which show...Torres or  the Beat show??
> *


beat


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

jon got back to me i will be moving in with rollerz (central tx)


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Aug 5 2010, 06:42 PM~18238931
> *jon got back to me i will be moving in with rollerz (central tx)
> *


what time is that... we will be moving in at 9am...


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Aug 5 2010, 05:42 PM~18238931
> *jon got back to me i will be moving in with rollerz (central tx)
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Aug 5 2010, 05:42 PM~18238931
> *jon got back to me i will be moving in with rollerz (central tx)
> *


just make sure you buy us all breakfast


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Aug 6 2010, 09:54 AM~18244279
> *just make sure you buy us all breakfast
> *


what.. u have all the money bro


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Aug 6 2010, 05:58 PM~18247843
> *what.. u have all the money bro
> *


yea but i know you got deep pockets too


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 5 2010, 10:03 AM~18235275
> *my bad i forgot you like them emo chicks lol
> *


:| :burn:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 5 2010, 01:14 AM~18233599
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FPEREZII, DA_SQUID
> :wave: Whut's good bro!!!
> *


Hiya buddy  :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Aug 6 2010, 10:19 PM~18248886
> *yea but i know you got deep pockets too
> *


he is a baller on a budget.. :happysad:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Good luck at the show guy's. :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello from Dallas :wave: 


























just kiddin  :angry:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 5 2010, 05:15 PM~18238751
> *that car is for sale here on layitlow for 15,000
> *


i need to hit up Rick for a loan


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 7 2010, 09:34 PM~18254901
> *Hello from Dallas  :wave:
> just kiddin    :angry:
> *


I feel your main Miggy, I am offshore right now.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

I was to young for the ore party


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII+Aug 7 2010, 10:44 PM~18254952-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wha u talkin bout Willis? :happysad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*  TTMFT!!!*


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

WHATS UP FAMILY


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 8 2010, 04:38 AM~18255899
> *but on the good side that means cha ching $$ so we can go to Vegas lol jp
> *


Oh yeah....Vegas for sure. :biggrin: Are you going bro? :dunno:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 10 2010, 12:49 PM~18275331
> *Oh yeah....Vegas for sure.  :biggrin:  Are you going bro? :dunno:
> *


i hope so.. iam just waiting for your invite


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 10 2010, 07:02 PM~18279214
> *i hope so..  iam just waiting for your invite
> *


Shit let's go, I'll even let you pay for my plane ticket. :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 11 2010, 07:05 PM~18287675
> *Shit let's go, I'll even let you pay for mine and squidzilla's plane ticket.  :biggrin:
> *


fixt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 11 2010, 11:55 PM~18290544
> *fixt
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 9 2010, 07:48 PM~18269079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Aug 12 2010, 09:04 AM~18291482
> *
> *


what's up Pj.. :wave:


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what's up Felix...still out on the boat..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 13 2010, 01:12 AM~18299136
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 12 2010, 08:21 PM~18297532
> *what's up Felix...still out on the boat..
> *


 :yes: Heading out later tonight.


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 13 2010, 01:12 AM~18299136
> *
> *


Whats up Alex? U going to the Waco show?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 13 2010, 06:20 AM~18300009
> *:yes: Heading out later tonight.
> *


you should sing im on a boat when and if you do get lonely... :cheesy:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 13 2010, 11:31 AM~18301182
> *you should sing im on a boat when and if you do get lonely... :cheesy:
> *


he sings "boats and hoes" all day long LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's+Aug 13 2010, 07:18 AM~18300003-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yes sir...hopefully ... :happysad:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

TTT ATX


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

looking good squid... :wow:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 13 2010, 05:52 PM~18303765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :worship:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 13 2010, 12:10 PM~18301493
> *what's up my brother from another mother!!
> yes sir...hopefully  ... :happysad:
> *


Chillin now. but work work work. N My car is still sittin there :angry: 
U goin to Waco


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 14 2010, 12:30 AM~18306192
> *Chillin now. but work work work. N My car is still sittin there :angry:
> U goin to Waco
> *


TRYING...You know how it is when the funds just aren't there..


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 13 2010, 05:52 PM~18303765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 thats fucking clean squidy cant wait to see it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 13 2010, 03:52 PM~18303765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*ITS MAKING ME DIZZY.....* :around:


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 13 2010, 04:52 PM~18303765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :wow: :wow: :wow: :h5: :h5: :h5:     that very very nice


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Aug 14 2010, 05:09 PM~18309561
> *:wow:  :wow:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:         that very very nice
> *


how u been


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 15 2010, 01:44 PM~18314236
> *how u been
> *


been doing good just working alot how u doing get ur car going yeat


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Aug 15 2010, 05:54 PM~18315356
> *been doing good just working alot  how u doing get ur car going yeat
> *


im doin good. Car is almost ready to get back on do road, just have a few minor things to do, but my wedding is takein most of my money and time due to work


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, Cut N 3's
:wave: What's good Lamark!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID+Aug 13 2010, 09:31 AM~18301182-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :boink:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 13 2010, 03:52 PM~18303765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Looking good.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 15 2010, 06:11 PM~18315454
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FPEREZII, Cut N 3's
> :wave: What's good Lamark!
> *


what's good homie!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:angry: :happysad:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 15 2010, 10:50 PM~18318908
> *:angry:  :happysad:
> *


What's wrong buddy? :dunno:
Hey are y'all going to Vegas? I just got my room, I am so ready. :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i got a sweet tooth coming along


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID+Aug 16 2010, 12:09 AM~18319445-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Great job.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 16 2010, 01:21 AM~18319729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Any patterns on the side?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 16 2010, 02:27 AM~18319746
> *:thumbsup: Any patterns on the side?
> *


thanks  
nahh nothing is goin on the side 
prolly some silver leafing


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 16 2010, 01:09 AM~18319445
> *i got a sweet tooth coming along
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOOh Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 16 2010, 03:21 AM~18319729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin real good!


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 16 2010, 02:21 AM~18319729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit thats :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice job i like that


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 16 2010, 01:09 AM~18319445
> *i got a sweet tooth coming along
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254,* MiKLO*

:0 :run: :sprint:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 16 2010, 01:21 AM~18319729
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: *C.L.E.A.N.* :wow:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Passionate Rides carshow was missing this badass Monte outta the ATX...*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I know I know...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 16 2010, 03:21 AM~18319729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammit Squid!!!... Your doing the damn thang... :wow: :wow:  
are you still doing big wheels??


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 17 2010, 12:03 AM~18329272
> *:wow: C.L.E.A.N. :wow:
> *


what up homie?? :biggrin: :biggrin: good seeing you this past weekend


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Aug 17 2010, 07:21 PM~18337304
> *what up homie?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  good seeing you this past weekend
> *


*U 2 bruh...U makn Dallas this weekend? THese carshows got me trippn..I should have my ride back soon..We will see....  *


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 18 2010, 12:05 AM~18339253
> *U 2 bruh...U makn Dallas this weekend? THese carshows got me trippn..I should have my ride back soon..We will see....
> *


i wanna see some pics fo sho   not sure if imma make it to dallas yet. these back to back shows aint no joke


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Aug 18 2010, 11:42 AM~18342435
> *i wanna see some pics fo sho     not sure if imma make it to dallas yet. these back to back shows aint no joke
> *


no chit...it ain't no joke :angry:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 16 2010, 03:21 AM~18319729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 18 2010, 12:07 PM~18342673
> *no chit...it ain't no joke  :angry:
> *


and im not even paying entry fees, yet   what up alex how you been?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

wouldnt have been done or painted without my dad


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Aug 18 2010, 09:42 AM~18342435
> *i wanna see some pics fo sho     not sure if imma make it to dallas yet. these back to back shows aint no joke
> *


*Will do bruh...Sic posted up a few on What's going down in the 254 topic under shows and events...Let me know what you think..But you still cant see the whole picture so when I get her back I will be snapping pics like crazy.. *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 18 2010, 09:57 PM~18348620
> *wouldnt have been done or painted without my dad
> 
> 
> ...


damnnn itttt :wow: thats bad ass 


26s or 13s?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 18 2010, 11:54 PM~18349757
> *damnnn itttt  :wow: thats bad ass
> 26s or 13s?
> *


8s


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 19 2010, 12:55 AM~18349766
> *8s
> *


you means 10's, but he keep'em clean though :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Aug 19 2010, 01:01 PM~18353372
> *you means 10's, but he keep'em clean though :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


+18" :cheesy:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 19 2010, 01:20 PM~18353506
> *+18" :cheesy:
> *


i like mine -18 :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 19 2010, 09:27 PM~18357940
> *i like mine -18  :biggrin:
> *


Did you get my pm Miggy? :dunno:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 19 2010, 01:20 PM~18353506
> *+18" :cheesy:
> *


 :angry: :thumbsdown: :buttkick: :nono: :scrutinize: :loco: :nosad: :rant:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

This year we be having a picnic on September 26,2010 10am to 10pm at the park by the twin bridges at Lake Waco(direction to come later) bring your family, rides,pits and drinks(no glass containers) the first 97 cars will get in free to the park any after that will have to pay 4 dollars a carload at the gate 
tropies will be awarded in different categories awards will be presented at 5pm
**********Save the Date ****************Pass the Word******************


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 19 2010, 11:27 PM~18357940
> *i like mine -18  :biggrin:
> *


perv... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII+Aug 19 2010, 11:21 PM~18358615-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 who meeeee?

:run: :sprint:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 21 2010, 09:21 PM~18372656
> *oh yea bro i dunno if ill be able to make it cuz iam planning a wedding n shit plus bein wit a chick who got 3 kids aint no joke. i shouldve known better to take over the payments :banghead:
> *


Cool, just let me know if anything changes. :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 21 2010, 11:21 PM~18372656
> *oh yea bro i dunno if ill be able to make it cuz iam planning a wedding n shit plus bein wit a chick who got 3 kids aint no joke. i shouldve known better to take over the payments :banghead:
> 
> who meeeee?
> ...


 what the hell were you thinking...the little head or what... :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave: What's good!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 22 2010, 12:31 PM~18376183
> *:wave:
> *


What's good Lamark!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 22 2010, 09:27 AM~18374882
> *what the hell were you thinking...the little head or what... :biggrin:
> *


lol :yessad: jk 

you stayed home this weekend? i did iam outside barbq'n right now but damn its hot den a bitch..


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 18 2010, 09:57 PM~18348620
> *wouldnt have been done or painted without my dad
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuts up my atx homies.. i was in san marcos and austin this weekend...i should of let some of yall know since i didnt know my way around...only mall i found was highland mall. most of it was closed down..but it was alright. i tripped out on tha building in downtown with the sharp pointy top.....crazy :biggrin: .


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 19 2010, 12:20 PM~18353506
> *+18" :cheesy:
> *


thats my favorite # i get a lil older they stay the same age :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Aug 22 2010, 08:44 PM~18379488
> *thats my favorite # i get a lil older they stay the same age :biggrin:
> *


 This is true. lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 22 2010, 08:52 PM~18378375
> *wuts up my atx homies.. i was in san marcos and austin this weekend...i should of let some of yall know since i didnt know my way around...only mall i found was highland mall. most of it was closed down..but it was alright.  i tripped out on tha building in downtown with the sharp pointy top.....crazy  :biggrin: .
> *


 :wow: you found the ghetto mall...they're closing it down because them fools don't know how to act at the relays..


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

hi everybody


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Aug 23 2010, 07:06 PM~18388019
> *hi everybody
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 22 2010, 08:52 PM~18378375
> *wuts up my atx homies.. i was in san marcos and austin this weekend...i should of let some of yall know since i didnt know my way around...only mall i found was highland mall. most of it was closed down..but it was alright.  i tripped out on tha building in downtown with the sharp pointy top.....crazy  :biggrin: .
> *


i was here all weekend let us know


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Aug 23 2010, 09:23 PM~18388238
> *:wave:
> *


what up castro


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 23 2010, 04:53 PM~18386054
> *:wow: you found the ghetto mall...they're closing it down because them fools don't know how to act at the relays..
> *


you know i heard they thinking of moving the texas relayz up to Dallas now cuz of all that.. is that true?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 23 2010, 11:53 PM~18389952
> *you know i heard they thinking of moving the texas relayz up to Dallas now cuz of all that.. is that true?
> *


 I don't know..I don't run and I don't roll big wheels... :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: ...so it won't bother me any if they do ... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 22 2010, 04:47 PM~18376962
> *lol  :yessad: jk
> 
> you stayed home this weekend? i did iam outside barbq'n right now but damn its hot den a bitch..
> *


 no..I was in D town waiting to go to the show...


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 24 2010, 01:27 AM~18390680
> *no..I was in D town waiting to go to the show...
> *


how was it big Ace :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave: Good morning!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 24 2010, 06:55 AM~18391518
> *how was it big Ace :biggrin:
> *


it was good...I got first and Zoe got third with her pedal car..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 24 2010, 12:43 PM~18393292
> *it was good...I got first and Zoe got third with her pedal car..
> *


her first show and her first trophy...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 24 2010, 12:43 PM~18393292
> *it was good...I got first and Zoe got third with her pedal car..
> *


Congrads time to make a special corner for Zoes incoming trophy collection


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

hate that i missed a big show :angry:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 23 2010, 10:53 PM~18389952
> *you know i heard they thinking of moving the texas relayz up to Dallas now cuz of all that.. is that true?
> *


then miggy guess we jsut gotta take a road trip :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Aug 24 2010, 11:43 AM~18393292-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea.. i love to go see the cars and the women but i guess it takes just a few to fuck it up for everyone else. i remember that mall bein too damn packed and everyone fighting


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

i didnt place.. i came in 4th...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 25 2010, 01:52 AM~18399951
> *awreadyy Confradulations to the both of yall. i should've went but had some bad luck on the way to the Passtionate Rides show last weekend so now i gotta get a couple of things fixed.  i should be at the RO Austin show on the 19th if i get everything done by then
> hell yea.. i love to go see the cars and the women but i guess it takes just a few to fuck it up for everyone else. i remember that mall bein too damn packed and everyone fighting
> *


I've never seen anything bad happen at that mall...........O wait, ya my cutlass got stolen there :angry:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

can someone tell me how this works?  :dunno:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*INSTEAD OF USING A "T' FITTING HE'S USING A "Y" BLOCK......*


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 25 2010, 09:23 AM~18401413
> *INSTEAD OF USING A "T' FITTING HE'S USING A "Y" BLOCK......
> *


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 25 2010, 06:22 AM~18400637
> *
> 
> 
> ...



when using a single to the nose its easier to knock out air out of the line by running 1 #8 hose to the front and "Y" block it(less restriction than a "T" fitting) and run either 2#6's or 2#8's hose depending on what pressure you want at the front cylinders... :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 23 2010, 09:53 PM~18389952
> *you know i heard they thinking of moving the texas relayz up to Dallas now cuz of all that.. is that true?
> *


Not Cuz Of All THat Crap (people actin a fool) but because the real relays running or whutever is suppose to be in that new dome they built in dallas.. but idk if its tru or not..


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 24 2010, 12:43 PM~18393292
> *it was good...I got first and Zoe got third with her pedal car..
> *


congrats on the wins :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, DA_SQUID
:wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

i know how a y block works :uh: 
LOOK CLOSE AT THE OTHER END,








ITS GOING INTO THE AC UNIT :wow:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 25 2010, 02:38 PM~18404427
> *i know how a y block works :uh:
> LOOK CLOSE AT THE OTHER END,
> ITS GOING INTO THE AC UNIT :wow:
> *











If you look at it close, you can see that it is going to the cylinder. You can see the crimped part of the fitting. It's just infront of the a/c hose. If you notice, all the a/c lines have that chrome stuff on them.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 25 2010, 04:21 PM~18404739
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: 
again to my answer


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 25 2010, 05:21 PM~18404739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 25 2010, 05:30 PM~18405865
> *:happysad:
> *


*YOU FORGOT YUR COFFEE THIS MORNING I SEE.....* :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 25 2010, 04:21 PM~18404739
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 25 2010, 05:30 PM~18405865
> *:happysad:
> *


It's ok, it happens sometimes. :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 25 2010, 08:54 PM~18406676
> *It's ok, it happens sometimes. :biggrin:
> *


my mind playin tricks on me. :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 25 2010, 11:43 AM~18402487
> *Not Cuz Of All THat Crap (people actin a fool) but because the real relays running or whutever is suppose to be in that new dome they built in dallas.. but idk if its tru or not..
> *


i thought it would be UIL's decision and not the city's decision to have the relayz moved.. thats gonna suck cuz i alwayz looked forward to cruising that weekend.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 25 2010, 08:38 PM~18407663
> *my mind playin tricks on me.  :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Aug 25 2010, 04:38 AM~18400404
> *i didnt place.. i came in 4th...
> *


for real...that's a first isn't it...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave: Good morning!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 25 2010, 09:09 PM~18408003
> *i thought it would be UIL's decision and not the city's decision to have the relayz moved.. thats gonna suck cuz i alwayz looked forward to cruising that weekend.
> *


yea.. i aint too sure its jus what i heard... i always look forward to cruising that weekend too.. but im fixen to be outta the scene for a whiiile... striping down my caprice for a min. no shows or nuthin.. i got my first baby on da way. so i need to save up as much bread as possible.. but ill be back  soon enuff..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 26 2010, 02:40 PM~18412703
> *yea.. i aint too sure its jus what i heard... i always look forward to cruising that weekend too.. but im fixen to be outta the scene for a whiiile... striping down my caprice for a min. no shows or nuthin.. i got my first baby on da way. so i need to save up as much bread as possible.. but ill be back   soon enuff..
> *


congrats Ray.. :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 26 2010, 03:26 PM~18412992
> *:wave:
> *


what it do Mack 1 O.. :wave:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 26 2010, 01:29 PM~18413007
> *what it do Mack 1 O.. :wave:
> *


*Bruh I seen your ride at the last show, but I didn't see you...You take FIRST?? *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 26 2010, 03:58 PM~18413232
> *Bruh I seen your ride at the last show, but I didn't see you...You take FIRST??
> *


sure did...well sense it was all indoors...I went to look at all the rides and see Ice Cube with WC...You should of been on stage with them...would of had the whole Westside Connection on stage.. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 26 2010, 04:57 PM~18413677
> *:biggrin:
> *


what's up chorizo...


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 26 2010, 08:59 PM~18416852
> *sure did...well sense it was all indoors...I went to look at all the rides and see  Ice Cube with  WC...You should of been on stage with them...would of had the whole Westside Connection on stage.. :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


*Congrats on the WIN :thumbsup: ...Thought about hittn the stage bruh :biggrin: But time wasn't on my side n I had to check the rides out b4 the entertainers..(no ****)  *


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 26 2010, 01:40 PM~18412703
> *yea.. i aint too sure its jus what i heard... i always look forward to cruising that weekend too.. but im fixen to be outta the scene for a whiiile... striping down my caprice for a min. no shows or nuthin.. i got my first baby on da way. so i need to save up as much bread as possible.. but ill be back   soon enuff..
> *


Been nice knowing ya!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 26 2010, 10:59 PM~18416852
> *sure did...well sense it was all indoors...I went to look at all the rides and see  Ice Cube with  WC...You should of been on stage with them...would of had the whole Westside Connection on stage.. :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


WESTSIDE!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 26 2010, 09:01 PM~18416865
> *what's up chorizo...
> *


 :uh: .............como estas mariposa


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mack10+Aug 27 2010, 06:53 AM~18418837-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao: .....


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 26 2010, 01:25 PM~18412988
> *congrats Ray.. :biggrin:
> *


 THANX ALEX... ill jump back in the game. and eventually get my lil one into the whole carshow thang n everything as well :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512+Aug 26 2010, 12:40 PM~18412703-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 28 2010, 01:00 AM~18426026
> *  ttt
> *


you going to the show in Bryan on Saturday?


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 29 2010, 11:45 AM~18433365
> *you going to the show in Bryan on Saturday?
> *


are u?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave: What's good homies. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*I NEED A BIKE FRAME PAINTED.......
WHO ON HERE CAN PAINT IT FOR ME ??*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 29 2010, 03:12 PM~18433763
> *I NEED A BIKE FRAME PAINTED.......
> WHO ON HERE CAN PAINT IT FOR ME ??
> *


squid and Oz can hook up


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 29 2010, 03:12 PM~18433763
> *I NEED A BIKE FRAME PAINTED.......
> WHO ON HERE CAN PAINT IT FOR ME ??
> *


 :drama:


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Aug 29 2010, 07:22 PM~18436132
> *:drama:
> *


*NO RATTLE CAN !! *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Aug 29 2010, 01:27 PM~18433559
> *are u?
> *


yea gonna try my best even if its just to go spectate.. havent got my bumper kit back yet and plus it depends if i work on Saturday.. you going?

theres also a show at an annual church festival over in Temple on Sunday the day after Bryan and i know iam off Sundays so ill be at that 1 for sure .. yall should go check it out. its a festival that raises money for the Lady Of Guadalupe church in Temple.. carshow, lots of food, music, games all kinds of stuff for the whole family. i know some of the clubs from Killeen and Waco will be there

if not then ill see yall at the Rollerz Only show in Austin on the 19th


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 30 2010, 12:00 AM~18438062
> *:wave:
> *



whats good Felix?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 29 2010, 01:45 PM~18433365
> *you going to the show in Bryan on Saturday?
> *


trying too...You know how it is.. :uh:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 30 2010, 10:05 AM~18439998
> *trying too...You know how it is.. :uh:
> *


i hear ya bro.. well i found out today that iam off on Saturday so i should be there.. dunno if ill go just to chill or actually enter the show. if i get everything back in time then ill enter.. i pre registered for the Austin show on the 19th also. other then thoses shows ill prob just chill till Magnificos in Htown.. almost done payin off the house so iam trying to fix it up instead of going to shows back to back .. i cant afford to do both and id rather live in a house and not in my car lol hope to see u soon though and we can grill it up again and this time i wont forget the spices :banghead: 


iam not sure bout the Austin show but i know the Bryan show is BYOB and you can bring your own grill so it'd be nice if we can all get together and do that.. ill check wit ya on Friday and see whats up


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 29 2010, 09:14 PM~18436656
> *NO RATTLE CAN !!
> *


what kind of frame street full or what pm your number this is oz and no we dont use cans


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 30 2010, 08:00 PM~18445899
> *what kind of frame street  full or what  pm your number this is oz and no we dont use cans
> *


WHATS UP WITH MY CAPRICE I NEVER GOT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 30 2010, 05:25 PM~18444336
> *i hear ya bro.. well i found out today that iam off on Saturday so i should be there.. dunno if ill go just to chill or actually enter the show. if i get everything back in time then ill enter.. i pre registered for the Austin show on the 19th also.  other then thoses shows ill prob just chill till Magnificos in Htown.. almost done payin off the house so iam trying to fix it up instead of going to shows back to back .. i cant afford to do both and id rather live in a house and not in my car lol   hope to see u soon though and we can grill it up again and this time i wont forget the spices  :banghead:
> iam not sure bout the Austin show but i know the Bryan show is BYOB and you can bring your own grill so it'd be nice if we can all get together and do that.. ill check wit ya on Friday and see whats up
> *


:thumbsup: Priority's first brotha!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 31 2010, 12:26 AM~18447490
> *:thumbsup: Priority's first brotha!
> *


no doubt...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII+Aug 30 2010, 11:26 PM~18447490-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x3 homies


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 29 2010, 10:14 PM~18436656
> *NO RATTLE CAN !!
> *


they don't use rattled cans...your thinking of terry... :uh:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 31 2010, 10:26 AM~18450480
> *they don't use rattled cans...your thinking of terry... :uh:
> *


*I KNOW IM MESSIN WITH MY HOMEBOY ACOSTA512....* :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Aug 29 2010, 01:27 PM~18433559
> *are u?
> *


i guess ill be seeing yall in Bryan on Saturday.. got my confirmation today :biggrin: should be a really nice show since its part of the Houston Region Tour now


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 31 2010, 09:11 PM~18455171
> *I KNOW IM MESSIN WITH MY HOMEBOY ACOSTA512.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 31 2010, 09:40 PM~18455498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this friday... :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

I got my swim trunks & my flippy floppies! lol
avaSdC0QOUM&ob=av3e


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 1 2010, 01:59 PM~18461506
> *I got my swim trunks & my flippy floppies! lol
> avaSdC0QOUM&ob=av3e
> *


thats my ring tone lol :cheesy:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 1 2010, 02:54 PM~18462462
> *thats my ring tone lol :cheesy:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 1 2010, 01:50 PM~18461413
> *this friday... :biggrin:
> *


i wanna go see it


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what it do Bump..


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

nothin nothin and u guys oz


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 2 2010, 12:43 PM~18470110
> *nothin nothin and u guys  oz
> *


 What's up oz...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 1 2010, 02:50 PM~18461413
> *this friday... :biggrin:
> *


are u goin to see it?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

no...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 2 2010, 07:14 PM~18473574
> * no...
> *


ill try to get it on bootleg  if i do ill get ya a copy


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 2 2010, 09:46 PM~18474402
> *ill try to get it on bootleg   if i do ill get ya a copy
> *


already.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 31 2010, 07:40 PM~18455498
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Saw it 2nite at a midnight showing with my bROther, all i can say is WOW.....
:biggrin:



:thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Sep 3 2010, 12:56 AM~18476289
> *Saw it 2nite at a midnight showing with my bROther, all i can say is WOW.....
> :biggrin:
> :thumbsdown:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Sep 3 2010, 01:56 AM~18476289
> *Saw it 2nite at a midnight showing with my bROther, all i can say is WOW.....
> :biggrin:
> :thumbsdown:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: ...is it that bad...


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 3 2010, 09:37 AM~18478218
> *:wow: ...is it that bad...
> *


It has its moments....1st hour was good, and the last 45min or so, just got cheap/cheesy.....If you can get it boot legged or go see the early showing to save money..lol cool seeing some austin lowriders and the city.. :thumbsup: 

One so called lowrider in there made me trip the fuck out...LOL won't say.... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Sep 2 2010, 11:56 PM~18476289
> *Saw it 2nite at a midnight showing with my bROther, all i can say is WOW.....
> :biggrin:
> :thumbsdown:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 That bad huh? :happysad:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Sep 3 2010, 10:52 AM~18478315
> *It has its moments....1st hour was good, and the last 45min or so, just got cheap/cheesy.....If you can get it boot legged or go see the early showing to save money..lol cool seeing some austin lowriders and the city.. :thumbsup:
> 
> One so called lowrider in there made me trip the fuck out...LOL won't say.... :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Sep 3 2010, 11:52 AM~18478315
> *It has its moments....1st hour was good, and the last 45min or so, just got cheap/cheesy.....If you can get it boot legged or go see the early showing to save money..lol cool seeing some austin lowriders and the city.. :thumbsup:
> 
> One so called lowrider in there made me trip the fuck out...LOL won't say.... :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: but you kinda have to be an OG to see it


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Sep 3 2010, 11:52 AM~18478315
> *It has its moments....1st hour was good, and the last 45min or so, just got cheap/cheesy.....If you can get it boot legged or go see the early showing to save money..lol cool seeing some austin lowriders and the city.. :thumbsup:
> 
> One so called lowrider in there made me trip the fuck out...LOL won't say.... :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:nicoderm: What's good!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:uh: :happysad: :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

whats up peeps!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

bored.. :biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Sep 3 2010, 11:19 AM~18478928
> *:twak:
> *



:x: :buttkick:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Sep 5 2010, 12:14 PM~18491526
> *:x:  :buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Sep 3 2010, 10:52 AM~18478315
> *It has its moments....1st hour was good, and the last 45min or so, just got cheap/cheesy.....If you can get it boot legged or go see the early showing to save money..lol cool seeing some austin lowriders and the city.. :thumbsup:
> 
> One so called lowrider in there made me trip the fuck out...LOL won't say.... :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


wow .. glad i saved my 8 bucks and spent it on a 6pack of coronas instead :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 4 2010, 09:18 PM~18488373
> *bored.. :biggrin:
> *


Alex just want to say thanks to u n Mona for comin out n helpin us last night, yall r truly me family!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 6 2010, 10:15 AM~18497829
> *Alex just want to say thanks to u n Mona  for comin out n helpin us last night, yall r truly me family!
> 
> *


:thumbsup: It's good to know you have people you can count on.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 6 2010, 12:40 PM~18497986
> *:thumbsup: It's good to know you have people you can count on.
> *


yea it is. we where stuck in da middle of no where between Waco and Temple doin 35 mph on a tire with a softball size knot in it Mona drove down from austin and Tito drove from cameron to give me a tire of his sister car


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 6 2010, 01:02 PM~18498879
> *yea it is. we where stuck in da middle of no where between Waco and Temple doin 35 mph on a tire with a softball size knot in it Mona drove down from austin and Tito drove from cameron to give me a tire of his sister car
> *


:thumbsup: Glad everything worked out.


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 31 2010, 09:11 PM~18455171
> *I KNOW IM MESSIN WITH MY HOMEBOY ACOSTA512.... :biggrin:
> *


nothing but krylon fool :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Sep 6 2010, 07:08 PM~18501466
> *nothing but krylon fool :biggrin:
> *


*YOU WANNA PAINT IT ?? :biggrin: 
NOBODY GOTTIN BACK AT ME......*


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Sep 6 2010, 08:30 PM~18501696
> *YOU WANNA PAINT IT ??  :biggrin:
> NOBODY GOTTIN BACK AT ME......
> *


when are you ready :cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 6 2010, 07:36 PM~18501749
> *when are you ready :cheesy:
> *


*IM WAITING ON A PRICE.....*


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE (May 20, 2007)

Nice ride homie!!!!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

150 u buy paint ill throw in primer and clear i also can flake it out i got blue muklti color flakes hok let me know ill met u at paint store if u r ready price is firm not what we chaRGE


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

HIGH RICK AMYS IN BOSTON


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 7 2010, 09:31 AM~18505833
> *150 u buy paint ill throw in primer and clear i also can flake it out i got blue muklti color flakes hok let me know ill met u at paint store if u r ready price is firm not what we chaRGE
> *


*HOW MUCH PAINT DO I NEED ??*


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

1 to 2 pints


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 7 2010, 08:14 PM~18511094
> *1 to 2 pints
> *


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Sep 7 2010, 09:21 PM~18511157
> *
> *


let us know i can start today i have a full custom and moto helmet get done this week


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 6 2010, 12:15 PM~18497829
> *Alex just want to say thanks to u n Mona  for comin out n helpin us last night, yall r truly me family!
> 
> *


 any time bro ...You know that I will help when I can...and were your family no matter where you are..


----------



## willdecletjr (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Sep 7 2010, 06:54 AM~18504619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Sep 8 2010, 04:59 AM~18513450
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:naughty:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 8 2010, 01:29 PM~18515556
> *any time bro ...You know that I will help when I can...and were your family no matter where you are..
> *


did u get da save the dates yet?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 9 2010, 07:19 AM~18522847
> *did u get da save the dates yet?
> *


yes sirrr..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 9 2010, 03:11 PM~18525858
> *yes sirrr..
> *


Brisha n her aunt made them


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 31 2010, 10:26 AM~18450480
> *they don't use rattled cans...your thinking of terry... :uh:
> *


PRETTY FUNNY  BUT I ALWAYS WIN........... :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 11 2010, 10:27 PM~18544591
> *PRETTY FUNNY   BUT I ALWAYS WIN........... :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 11 2010, 10:27 PM~18544591
> *PRETTY FUNNY   BUT I ALWAYS WIN........... :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYC1k9MEK48


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 11 2010, 11:27 PM~18544591
> *PRETTY FUNNY   BUT I ALWAYS WIN........... :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


if you say so...I mean it's hard not to win when you are the only person in that class... :roflmao: :roflmao: . . 


so I guess it's safe to say your number one...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 13 2010, 01:27 PM~18556158
> *if you say so...I mean it's hard not to win when you are the only person in that class... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  .  .
> so  I guess it's safe to say your number one...
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: THANKS......... HEY WINNINGS WINNING.......... :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Sep 14 2010, 05:14 AM~18562466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bout time u got that trunk done. congrats


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Sep 14 2010, 06:18 AM~18562650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice trunk  :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, 96_impalass
:wave:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Sep 14 2010, 06:18 AM~18562650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice trunk :naughty:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Sep 14 2010, 06:18 AM~18562650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 looks real good big rick congrats


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 14 2010, 09:09 AM~18563810
> *Nice trunk   :biggrin:
> *


x2 ..........................TWO NICE TRUNKS.......


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Sep 14 2010, 05:18 AM~18562650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*FLOSSIN....* :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Sep 14 2010, 05:14 AM~18562466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good rick..


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 15 2010, 10:19 AM~18573839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


old school! i remember i left early dat day


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 15 2010, 08:19 AM~18573839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammit..tite


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 15 2010, 08:55 AM~18574047
> *old school! i remember i left early dat day
> *


you always leaving early................... :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

does anyone know how to get ahold of fabian let me know thanks


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Where is the show sunday?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 15 2010, 11:31 AM~18575206
> *does anyone know how to get ahold of fabian let me know thanks
> *


WHICH FABIAN HOMIE......???????


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Sep 15 2010, 01:14 PM~18575982
> *i have my baby lincoln up for sale pm me if interested
> http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1955472951.html (cars & trucks - by owner)
> *


*TRADE YOU A .22 ITS RUSTY BUT SHOOTS STRAIGHT* :x:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Sep 15 2010, 03:14 PM~18575982
> *i have my baby lincoln up for sale pm me if interested
> http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1955472951.html (cars & trucks - by owner)
> *


 :wow: :wow: what are you gonna pursue next..


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 15 2010, 04:38 PM~18577112
> *:wow:  :wow:  what are you gonna pursue next..
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Sep 15 2010, 05:08 PM~18577698
> *:naughty:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Sep 15 2010, 01:31 PM~18575214
> *Where is the show sunday?
> *


pm sent


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what up peeps!


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 15 2010, 10:19 AM~18573839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 16 2010, 08:25 AM~18582007
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


That was a bad ass day !


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 16 2010, 09:58 AM~18582134
> *That was a bad ass day !
> *


Yes it was!! we need to have another one like that


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 15 2010, 09:16 PM~18579319
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

*Pm me if you have any questions. *
































































* This is the track with the broken mount, on the bottom right. *


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Sep 15 2010, 12:31 PM~18575214
> *Where is the show sunday?
> *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by victorcay_@Sep 16 2010, 04:54 PM~18585701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Wish I could make it.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace+Sep 16 2010, 09:58 AM~18582134-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so what's the hold up...Lets do this!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 16 2010, 11:43 PM~18588561
> *so what's the hold up...Lets do this!!!
> *


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Lookin good peeps!


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper+Sep 16 2010, 09:08 AM~18582180-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like maybe we should!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 17 2010, 08:40 AM~18589850
> *Looks like maybe we should!
> *


pj full of shit hes only bought donks hes not a rider anmore


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Sep 17 2010, 12:43 AM~18588561-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 17 2010, 05:24 PM~18593714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*When will all the councils get 2gather n throw a huge a$$ BBQ? Jus a thought  *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Sep 17 2010, 10:26 AM~18591011
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 17 2010, 02:27 PM~18591784
> *pj full of shit hes only bought donks hes not a rider anmore
> *


 :wow: :happysad: where did that come from... :wow:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 17 2010, 09:26 PM~18594917
> *:wow:  :happysad: where did that come from... :wow:
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 17 2010, 09:26 PM~18594917
> *:wow:  :happysad: where did that come from... :wow:
> *


your friendly neighborhood phatboy :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

Don't forget about the TLA Texas Lowrider Association...

TTMFT


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Whos goin to da show tommorrow?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 18 2010, 10:08 AM~18597941
> *Whos goin to da show tommorrow?
> *


* Not me.*


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 18 2010, 11:41 AM~18598082
> * Not me.
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 18 2010, 12:41 PM~18598082
> * Not me.
> *


if u want i cant go pick up that lac for u and show it, u can leave it a my house too if u like :naughty:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 18 2010, 11:03 AM~18598170
> *if u want i cant go pick up that lac for u and show it, u can leave it a my house too if u like :naughty:
> *


 :cheesy: * Could you please.....sweet.....you just got to buy some new tires for it after the drive, because they will be bald. * :happysad:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 18 2010, 02:06 PM~18598436
> *:cheesy:   Could you please.....sweet.....you just got to buy some new tires for it after the drive, because they will be bald.   :happysad:
> *


 :cheesy: im down


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 19 2010, 09:11 AM~18602797
> *:cheesy: im down
> *


 You just wanted to drive a Lac... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 18 2010, 10:17 AM~18597476
> *your friendly neighborhood phatboy :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 20 2010, 02:35 AM~18608930
> *You just wanted to drive a Lac... :biggrin:
> *


Yep  :biggrin: i think it will look good in da driveway too :wow:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

SUPER NATURAL ATX BABBY!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Sep 20 2010, 09:24 AM~18610067
> *SUPER NATURAL ATX BABBY!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



never thought out of any cali clubs would I see a S/N plaque in tx.... :wow: congrats...they put together some real pavement pounders... :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 20 2010, 10:17 AM~18610477
> *never thought out of any cali clubs would I see a S/N plaque in tx.... :wow: congrats...they put together some real pavement pounders... :biggrin:
> *


Thx homie


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

whats up Rick .. hope you can post them pics you took of Raquel by my car :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Can the Cowboys get a new Coaching staff!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

dont worry cowboys no matter what happen so far still superbowl bound heb sells the boys barbque sauce and charcoal well played dallas well played :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Sep 20 2010, 10:24 AM~18610067
> *SUPER NATURAL ATX BABBY!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


congrads


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 20 2010, 11:30 AM~18611022
> *congrads
> *


Thanks big homie


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Sep 20 2010, 09:24 AM~18610067
> *SUPER NATURAL ATX BABBY!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


kool congrats bro!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Sep 20 2010, 12:41 PM~18611663
> *kool congrats bro!!
> *


thx john


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 19 2010, 07:11 AM~18602797
> *:cheesy: im down
> *


I had my wife clean it up and you never came.  O-well maybe next time. :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 20 2010, 02:04 PM~18612826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* Sorry, that's the same weekend as the Vegas show. * :happysad:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 20 2010, 02:42 PM~18612162
> *I had my wife clean it up and you never came.    O-well maybe next time.  :happysad:
> *


i was on my way, got to victoria n realized i didnt have an addy! :dunno: :banghead: :run: :happysad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 20 2010, 05:53 PM~18613727
> *i was on my way, got to victoria n realized i didnt have an addy! :dunno:  :banghead:  :run:  :happysad:
> *


You went the wrong way foo... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Sep 20 2010, 08:24 AM~18610067
> *SUPER NATURAL ATX BABBY!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*CONGRATS.....*


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Sep 20 2010, 08:41 PM~18616060
> *CONGRATS.....
> *


Thx Jesse


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Sep 20 2010, 10:24 AM~18610067
> *SUPER NATURAL ATX BABBY!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: .. Congrats...


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 20 2010, 11:54 PM~18618270
> *:wow:
> :wow:  :wow:  .. Congrats...
> *


Thank big homie


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 17 2010, 01:27 PM~18591784
> *pj full of shit hes only bought donks hes not a rider anmore
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Anyone in the ATX area selling a #13marz gearhead?, need one.....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

whos going to the show in San Antonio this Sunday?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 21 2010, 07:31 PM~18626753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice! U do good work homie, ..imma have to hit u up one day :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 21 2010, 09:31 PM~18626753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where are the ones you did for First Class C.C.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

On my facebook page. I snagged these off the rgvlowider forum. Been using my cell phone to take pic cause my cam broke.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 21 2010, 11:52 PM~18629346
> *where are the ones you did for First Class C.C.
> *


HEY WAT PLACE YAL GET......................


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 21 2010, 08:31 PM~18626753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Rockin that style!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

wheres the pics of Raquel Raquel :cheesy:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 21 2010, 08:31 PM~18626753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man you are doing big thangs MR JHS :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 22 2010, 10:09 AM~18630689
> *HEY WAT PLACE YAL GET......................
> *


 I got 1st and Zoe got 1st too..  :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 22 2010, 10:09 AM~18630689
> *HEY WAT PLACE YAL GET......................
> *


i got da place 2 streets up to da right 2 house on da right!


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

machete r5 
ttp://oneclickmoviez.com/?s=machete


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 22 2010, 12:21 PM~18632911
> *I got 1st and Zoe got 1st too..   :biggrin:
> *


SWEET.................THERE WAS NO OTHER 16''...OR 12'' SO ME AND SA ROLLER WITH HIS 12'' RAD...........STILL GOT MY ASS KICK BUT ITS BETTER TO LOOSE TO A RAD THAN ANOTHER 16''ST....... :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

FOR ALL THE DONK RIDERS!!!

http://vimeo.com/14402404

FROM YOUR LOCAL PHATBOY!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 23 2010, 10:17 AM~18641156
> *FOR ALL THE DONK RIDERS!!!
> 
> http://vimeo.com/14402404
> ...


that's a bad azz video...I am inspired. .  

"Built not bought "


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 22 2010, 12:21 PM~18632911
> *I got 1st and Zoe got 1st too..   :biggrin:
> *


CONGRATS BUDDY :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 23 2010, 08:17 AM~18641156
> *FOR ALL THE DONK RIDERS!!!
> 
> http://vimeo.com/14402404
> ...


That's wuz up!!


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 23 2010, 09:17 AM~18641156
> *FOR ALL THE DONK RIDERS!!!
> 
> http://vimeo.com/14402404
> ...


Very nice


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 23 2010, 08:17 AM~18641156
> *FOR ALL THE DONK RIDERS!!!
> 
> http://vimeo.com/14402404
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Whats good ATX :wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 25 2010, 11:25 AM~18658974
> *:wave:
> *


What it do Lamark


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

The website:

http://www.lowriderscenedvd.com/ 

KOS 2010 DVD










and the preview.  





Hey check this out im in a lowrider dvd :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Sep 25 2010, 12:52 PM~18659120
> *What it do Lamark
> *


whats up Donald


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 25 2010, 12:00 PM~18659165
> *whats up Donald
> *


Collecting Chips


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Sep 25 2010, 01:01 PM~18659176
> *Collecting Chips
> *


me too, im on call till friday :happysad: and i have to be at work at 5:30 am sunday


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 25 2010, 12:34 PM~18659369
> *me too, im on call till friday :happysad: and i have to be at work at 5:30 am sunday
> *


 :420:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 26 2010, 10:22 AM~18664388
> *:wave:
> *


TTT............................... :biggrin: WAT UP HOMIE.......


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 25 2010, 12:59 PM~18659158
> *The website:
> 
> http://www.lowriderscenedvd.com/
> ...


let me know if you get it...I wanna ck it out..


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 27 2010, 11:46 AM~18672200
> *let me know if you get it...I wanna ck it out..
> *


yez sir!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 27 2010, 10:46 AM~18672200
> *let me know if you get it...I wanna ck it out..
> *



i wanna get the 1 where they got the girls gettin butt nakey on the lowrider cars


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 31 2010, 09:40 PM~18455498
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Did this at the San Angelo Shakedown show.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Did these panels too.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 28 2010, 05:28 PM~18685514
> *Did these panels too.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE....... :biggrin: FO-SHO!!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 28 2010, 08:33 PM~18687633
> *NICE....... :biggrin: FO-SHO!!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 29 2010, 06:25 AM~18690631
> *:wave:
> *


Whats good fool


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 29 2010, 05:25 AM~18690631
> *:wave:
> *


*FOLLOW THE LIGHT DONT LET THEM TAKE YOU TO THE DARKSIDE......* :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Sep 29 2010, 08:29 AM~18691166
> *FOLLOW THE LIGHT DONT LET THEM TAKE YOU TO THE DARKSIDE...... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 29 2010, 03:18 PM~18694508
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Sep 29 2010, 09:29 AM~18691166
> *FOLLOW THE LIGHT DONT LET THEM TAKE YOU TO THE DARKSIDE...... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 30 2010, 04:59 AM~18699430
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DANG MY ***** U UP EARLY............... :420:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 28 2010, 06:18 PM~18685433
> *Did this at the San Angelo Shakedown show.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: good shit


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Sep 29 2010, 08:29 AM~18691166
> *FOLLOW THE LIGHT DONT LET THEM TAKE YOU TO THE DARKSIDE...... :biggrin:
> *


HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM????? :naughty: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 30 2010, 07:37 AM~18699503
> *DANG MY ***** U UP EARLY............... :420:
> *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 30 2010, 10:31 AM~18701330
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 30 2010, 01:19 PM~18701821
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin: where you been  hiding at...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 30 2010, 11:56 AM~18702183
> *what up
> *































hit me up for more info...this one is clean....i would but im broke... :happysad:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Sep 30 2010, 07:15 AM~18699963
> *HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM????? :naughty: :roflmao:
> *


 *BETTER NOT* :x:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 30 2010, 12:06 PM~18702268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*95 OR 96 ??*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 30 2010, 01:56 PM~18702190
> *:biggrin: where  you been  hiding  at...
> *


at work! lol. man yesterday i got off work at 4pm n had to back at work a 9:30. so i decided to do some work to my daily driver cause my cb axle was comin out. so by da time we finished it was 8:45. clocked in and didn't get off til 7:30am this mornin :420:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 30 2010, 02:06 PM~18702268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 30 2010, 07:37 PM~18706222
> *at work! lol. man yesterday i got off work at 4pm n had to back at work a 9:30. so i decided to do some work to my daily driver cause my cb axle was comin out. so by da time we finished it was 8:45. clocked in and didn't get off til 7:30am this mornin :420:
> *


*YOU ON THAT PAPER CHASE.....* :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Sep 30 2010, 09:49 PM~18706293
> *YOU ON THAT PAPER CHASE..... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 30 2010, 09:08 PM~18706456
> *:biggrin:
> *


gotta get them chips


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*DONT DO IT LAMARK !! * :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 28 2010, 06:18 PM~18685433
> *Did this at the San Angelo Shakedown show.
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 28 2010, 06:28 PM~18685514
> *Did these panels too.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Sep 30 2010, 10:11 PM~18706485
> *gotta get them chips
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> hit me up for more info...this one is clean....i would but im broke... :happysad:
> :wow:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 1 2010, 05:15 AM~18709398
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 30 2010, 06:36 PM~18704768
> *
> *


what up Ace!


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

My old cutlass got car-jacked last night in Round Rock if you see it call 911 just thought I'll try to help out the new owner out by posting this in here for him Thanks


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Oct 1 2010, 05:24 PM~18713362
> *My old cutlass got car-jacked last night in Round Rock if you see it call 911 just thought I'll try to help out the new owner out by posting this in here for him Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


man i got ur text, sorry for da homie. hope he's ok. n i know whats he's goin thur.  :tears:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT....................................


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

KIKI GO MIMIZ!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Oct 1 2010, 09:59 PM~18715909
> *KIKI GO MIMIZ!
> *


***** IM TRYING............... :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Oct 1 2010, 04:24 PM~18713362
> *My old cutlass got car-jacked last night in Round Rock if you see it call 911 just thought I'll try to help out the new owner out by posting this in here for him Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 1 2010, 10:05 AM~18710199
> *what up Ace!
> *


wheres Alex :happysad:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 3 2010, 10:20 AM~18723493
> *wheres Alex :happysad:
> *


x2


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 3 2010, 04:25 PM~18725011
> *x2
> *


 did u go by da house


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 3 2010, 03:59 PM~18725151
> *did u go by da house
> *


yes i did.. yesterday.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

something new.. got them yesterday


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 3 2010, 07:14 PM~18726235
> *something new.. got them yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


waz up big rick long time no hear


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Oct 3 2010, 09:01 PM~18726673
> *waz up big rick long time no hear
> *


what up Albert


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Oct 3 2010, 08:01 PM~18726673
> *waz up big rick long time no hear
> *


whats going on albert. how have you been?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 3 2010, 10:20 AM~18723493
> *wheres Alex :happysad:
> *


Was in G-town...showing off


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 3 2010, 09:58 PM~18727233
> *Was in G-town...showing off
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

they chillin in a 93 impala :uh: 





sad thing is none of them corrected her neither  :happysad:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

whats up everybody ..?? Yo Acosta I'll keep an eye out down south for it... 

just stoppin by to say Hello..

Peez out..


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's+Oct 3 2010, 11:20 AM~18723493-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am everywhere from G town to D town and in between ....

what's up ATX homies..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 6 2010, 12:30 AM~18747688
> *I am everywhere from  G town to  D town  and in between ....
> 
> what's up ATX homies..
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: What up OG TRIPLE OG. :biggrin: Ill be by da house later on


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 5 2010, 11:30 PM~18747688
> *I am everywhere from  G town to  D town  and in between ....
> 
> what's up ATX homies..
> *


Whats good Alex?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

i spy with my lil eye!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's+Oct 6 2010, 07:15 AM~18748939-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what's up peeps...just chilln.


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 6 2010, 10:06 AM~18750146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good shot lamar were you hiding behind a tree


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 6 2010, 11:06 AM~18750146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You know stalking is illegal... :biggrin:


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 7 2010, 12:39 AM~18757351
> *what's up peeps...just chilln.
> *


waz up alex how u doing how is the hoe family doing


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 7 2010, 12:43 AM~18757374
> *You know stalking is illegal... :biggrin:
> *


that ant no lye iam going to put a court order on him :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Oct 7 2010, 01:42 AM~18757363
> *good shot lamar   were you hiding behind a tree
> *


how long have you known him...it's Lamark...it's because it's late...right Alert. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beto68+Oct 7 2010, 01:44 AM~18757384-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what's up Albert..everyone is ok.Manuel is working at the parlor on the weekends and it's restraining order not cort order...You need some rest brother.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Oct 7 2010, 01:42 AM~18757363
> *good shot lamar were you hiding behind a tree
> *


No a city truck! :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Oct 7 2010, 01:47 AM~18757401
> *that ant no lye iam going to put a court order on him  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


being that it was city biz'ness i thank I'd get away with a slap on da wrist! :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm sitting at da bus station and i see this painting behind me


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up family man i am tired


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 4 2010, 08:37 PM~18735315
> *whats up everybody ..??  Yo Acosta I'll keep an eye out down south for it...
> 
> just stoppin by to say Hello..
> ...


Thanks homie..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 7 2010, 04:06 AM~18757891
> *I'm sitting at da bus station and i see this painting behind me
> 
> 
> ...


man, they did that years ago..my nieces were in some summer program and they did that for a project.they had a ceramony for it and everything...I didn't know it was still up. :wow:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 7 2010, 04:06 AM~18757891
> *I'm sitting at da bus station and i see this painting behind me
> 
> 
> ...


that's my el camino in the back too... :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

where can i get me some 155/80r13s whitewalls around the austin area.


----------



## Daniel Garza (Jun 3, 2009)

pepboys or walmart


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Daniel Garza_@Oct 9 2010, 12:21 PM~18772703
> *pepboys or walmart
> *


ive called them and nothing. what store has them?


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Daniel Garza_@Oct 9 2010, 01:21 PM~18772703
> *pepboys or walmart
> *


WAZ UP HOMIE


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Oct 9 2010, 04:56 PM~18773629
> *WAZ UP HOMIE
> *



*Good seeing you n the fam out 2day at the carshow..  *


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 9 2010, 07:06 PM~18773933
> *Good seeing you n the fam out 2day at the carshow..
> *


sorry mack10 u got me mixed with some one else i wont at no car show today


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Oct 9 2010, 07:44 PM~18774474
> *sorry mack10 u got me mixed with some one else i wont at no car show today
> *


*With this being Alex's topic I messed it up bruh...Didn't delete/ just posted...My bad *


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

* Alex, Good seeing you n the fam out 2day at the carshow..  *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what up peeps! :wave:


----------



## Daniel Garza (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Oct 9 2010, 06:56 PM~18773629
> *WAZ UP HOMIE
> *


Not much just chillin and doing the car. taking care of the familly. working.


----------



## Daniel Garza (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Oct 9 2010, 03:20 PM~18772957
> *ive called them and nothing. what store has them?
> *


Used to be the pepboys on W.Cannon, that is where i would go. But if not try LeaL's on E. 1st street.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 10 2010, 09:08 AM~18776322
> *what up peeps! :wave:
> *


*WHAT UP BIG PIMP !! HOWS VEGAS ??* :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Oct 9 2010, 01:20 PM~18772957
> *ive called them and nothing. what store has them?
> *


*HAVE THEM CALL THERE OTHER STORES FOR YOU....I GET MINE AT PEPBOYS...*


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Oct 10 2010, 03:27 PM~18777406
> *HAVE THEM CALL THERE OTHER STORES FOR YOU....I GET MINE AT PEPBOYS...
> *


On 183 and metric :thumbsup:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Firestone. That's where I get mine. Southpark meadows.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

sup peoples how is everyone doing


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Oct 10 2010, 12:37 PM~18776810
> *WHAT UP BIG PIMP !! HOWS VEGAS ?? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Oct 9 2010, 01:48 PM~18772553
> *where can i get me some 155/80r13s whitewalls around the austin area.
> *


any firestone has them..BUT South Park and the one on Brodie & Wm.Cannon have people that know how to mount wire wheels...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 9 2010, 09:56 PM~18774537
> * Alex, Good seeing you n the fam out 2day at the carshow..
> *


it was good seeing you too Mack 1 O...nice tire toss, I have to post the video still. :happysad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 10 2010, 11:08 AM~18776322
> *what up peeps! :wave:
> *


 hey bro, we need to move your car over...we need the driveway...we would do it but you have the keys...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 12 2010, 02:28 PM~18791698
> *hey bro, we need to move your car over...we need the driveway...we would do it but you have the keys...
> *


will do alex. ill be there b4 weeks over. 4got i had da keys :happysad:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*I HAVE A BRAND NEW CHROME ADEX FOR SALE $450 SEND ME PM IF INTERESTED......*


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:tears: :tears:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 13 2010, 12:07 PM~18799331
> *:tears: :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


x2 R.I.P.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 13 2010, 12:07 PM~18799331
> *:tears: :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


yup...but he will be back..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 13 2010, 04:54 PM~18801706
> *yup...but he will be back..
> *


i heard its goin into a museum as is.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

alex ill be there tomorrow after work if dats cool with u.


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 13 2010, 12:07 PM~18799331
> *:tears: :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


what happened :wow:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Oct 13 2010, 06:42 PM~18803567
> *what happened :wow:
> *


*TRAILER FLIPPED....*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Oct 13 2010, 08:42 PM~18803567
> *what happened :wow:
> *


in closed trailer rolled over on way back from Vegas it was in it. check out da post inlowriders general


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 13 2010, 09:03 PM~18803821
> *in closed trailer rolled over on way back from Vegas it was in it. check out da post in regional lowriders
> *


topic starter is ?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's+Oct 13 2010, 08:19 PM~18803312-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Oct 13 2010, 08:02 PM~18803811
> *TRAILER FLIPPED....
> *


car cut em off :wow:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 13 2010, 07:24 PM~18804161
> *car cut em off :wow:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 13 2010, 11:07 AM~18799331
> *:tears: :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Oct 13 2010, 07:30 AM~18798164
> *I HAVE A BRAND NEW CHROME ADEX FOR SALE $450 SEND ME PM IF INTERESTED......
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 14 2010, 06:15 PM~18812150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yup..I saw that in another topic..it's clean..


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

sup atx!!


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

were this goin to be at ?



> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 9 2010, 07:04 AM~18771549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

i like to give a shoot out to all da people that supported and or repped da Knights of Pleasure. this month would have marked 16 years for KOP. let's post pics of all da good times


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 19 2010, 06:38 PM~18854405
> *i like to give a shoot out to all da people that supported and or rapped da Knights of Pleasure. this month would have marked 16 years for KOP. let's post pics of all da good times
> *


will do


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 19 2010, 06:38 PM~18854405
> *i like to give a shoot out to all da people that supported and or rapped da Knights of Pleasure. this month would have marked 16 years for KOP. let's post pics of all da good times
> *


16 deep,that's bad ass


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 19 2010, 06:38 PM~18854405
> *i like to give a shoot out to all da people that supported and or rapped da Knights of Pleasure. this month would have marked 16 years for KOP. let's post pics of all da good times
> *


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

who is the Black guy in the Glasshouse?????


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 19 2010, 05:38 PM~18854405
> *i like to give a shoot out to all da people that supported and or rapped da Knights of Pleasure. this month would have marked 16 years for KOP. let's post pics of all da good times
> *


thats rough


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

just in case the ATX did'nt know its going down this weekend in Killeen again this year Firme Tiempo having our BBQ and you know how we get down but just in case you did'nt know ..here is last years picnic video... enjoy




if you have any ?'s bout this weekends event gimme a call @ 5one2-6one9-2five five 6.... and this is just a grill and chill but we will be giving a club choice trophy for the best of show... fyi and another trophy for tug 0 war too... oh and I'll probably be taking home the best brisket award but your more than welcome to come with a challenge.. :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 19 2010, 05:38 PM~18854405
> *i like to give a shoot out to all da people that supported and or repped da Knights of Pleasure. this month would have marked 16 years for KOP. let's post pics of all da good times
> *





























missing the old days


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 20 2010, 08:23 PM~18864523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 20 2010, 07:23 PM~18864523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 19 2010, 06:38 PM~18854405
> *i like to give a shoot out to all da people that supported and or repped da Knights of Pleasure. this month would have marked 16 years for KOP. let's post pics of all da good times
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Oct 20 2010, 01:45 PM~18862003
> *who is the Black guy in the Glasshouse?????
> 
> 
> ...


*I DONT KNOW BUT I HEARD HE CANT DRIVE......* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Oct 21 2010, 10:11 PM~18875429
> *I DONT KNOW BUT I HEARD HE CANT DRIVE...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 21 2010, 10:18 PM~18876819
> *:angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Oct 20 2010, 03:45 PM~18862003
> *who is the Black guy in the Glasshouse?????
> 
> 
> ...


that's the guy who scratched up the rim.... :wow:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 25 2010, 12:05 PM~18903020
> *that's the guy who  scratched up the rim.... :wow:
> *


*I THOUGHT WHAT HAPPENED IN VEGAS STAYED IN VEGAS....* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Oct 25 2010, 11:54 PM~18908768
> *I THOUGHT WHAT HAPPENED IN VEGAS STAYED IN VEGAS.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


not if it embarrassing to someone or funny to others ... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 25 2010, 10:17 PM~18909030
> *not if it embarrassing to someone or funny to others ... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 25 2010, 10:17 PM~18909030
> *not if it embarrassing to someone or funny to others ... :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: :rofl:  :biggrin: :rofl:  :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 26 2010, 12:17 AM~18909030
> *not if it embarrassing to someone or funny to others ... :biggrin:
> *


  :happysad:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

posting for a friend....

3pump set up w/ 8" and 14" cylinders all hoses and power balls included...front pump has a #9 marzocchi and set up for hopping....back pumps have liquid pressure gauges included...all motors are good and pump heads are newer...has front 3 1/2 ton front and 2 ton rear coils....not looking to separate..

Asking $700 obo....contact josh @ 512.508.2114
austin area


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*****FALL CLEARANCE SALE****
BRAND NEW CHROME ADEX FOR SALE $425....
IF INTERESTED SEND ME A PM....* :x:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Where in ATX area can I find some tires for 13's? Just need two wit da fat whitewalls ...leals tires I'm guessing?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

$2000 obo

- Dove tail 
- Bulldog hitch, HD drop leg jack 
- 2- HD axles with electric brakes on the rear 
- HD chains, wire condiut 
- 5ft stand up box ramps 
- Treated wood deck 
- New tires with spare 
- Current plates 

(Texas) title in hand 

registered, tagged,and READY TO GO 

LMK


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

dang...it's like a flea market up in here... :roflmao: :roflmao: 

good luck on your sales..


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 27 2010, 05:43 PM~18924690
> *dang...it's like a flea market up in here... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> good luck on your sales..
> *


i was gonna say the same

:cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 27 2010, 04:43 PM~18924690
> *dang...it's like a flea market up in here... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> good luck on your sales..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Oct 27 2010, 04:43 PM~18924690-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*WANNA BUY ??* :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Oct 28 2010, 11:31 AM~18930515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man Hold up, im come down, man bout to clown. im from da H-town. in da A-town. what to dat Alex. what to dat Jessie. i don came down want to put switchin in a chevy! :0 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 28 2010, 03:47 PM~18933403
> *Man Hold up, im come down, man bout to clown. im from da H-town. in da A-town. what to dat Alex. what to dat Jessie. i don came down want to put switchin in a chevy! :0  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*HIDE YO KEYS ALEX ITS HIM AGAIN !! * :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 28 2010, 05:47 PM~18933403
> *Man Hold up, im come down, man bout to clown. im from da H-town. in da A-town. what to dat Alex. what to dat Jessie. i don came down want to put switchin in a chevy! :0  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


but you drive a cutless.... :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Oct 28 2010, 10:01 PM~18935747
> *HIDE YO KEYS ALEX ITS HIM AGAIN !!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 don't forget to pull the ground too... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

laugh it up ha ha


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 29 2010, 02:50 PM~18941872
> *laugh it up ha ha
> *


*YOU BET WE ARE.........* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's+Oct 29 2010, 04:50 PM~18941872-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 30 2010, 02:26 PM~18947542
> *ok...if you say so  ....
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 what do yall have goin on this weekend?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Sunday we will be in Georgetown for a Grill N Chill...and then come home and take Z trick and treating...
You should come out to the grill n chill...from eleven am till who knows..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 31 2010, 01:49 AM~18950710
> *Sunday we will be in Georgetown for a  Grill N Chill...and then come home and take Z trick and treating...
> You should come out to the grill n chill...from eleven am till who knows..
> *


where at in Georgetown?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave: Happy Holloween!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

moonroof for sale with gold glass. $500 frim
























There u go Jessie


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 31 2010, 08:06 PM~18955521
> *moonroof for sale with gold glass. $500 frim
> 
> 
> ...


*IS IT HERE IN AUSTIN ?? SEND ME A TEXT.....*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*SOMETHING TO RIDE TO......* :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Man this wedding stuff is taking to long......still 4 months to go! :uh: Alex i'd figured u'd talk me out of it by now. :happysad:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 3 2010, 05:09 AM~18973639
> *Man this wedding stuff is taking to long......still 4 months to go! :uh:  Alex i'd figured u'd talk me out of it by now. :happysad:
> *



sounds like werds of a desperate man :0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 3 2010, 06:09 AM~18973639
> *Man this wedding stuff is taking to long......still 4 months to go! :uh:  Alex i'd figured u'd talk me out of it by now. :happysad:
> *


I tried...but you listened to your johnson instead... :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 3 2010, 09:28 AM~18974190
> *sounds like werds of a desperate man    :0
> *


Naw just radder put dat money into building a car then buying a wife i already own for 11 years! LOL :happysad:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 3 2010, 06:55 PM~18978203
> *I tried...but you listened to your johnson instead... :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: :biggrin: :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 3 2010, 08:19 PM~18978810
> *Naw just radder put dat money into building a car then buying a wife i already own for 11 years! LOL :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:...wifeyowned...she owned you.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 4 2010, 01:14 PM~18984542
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:...wifeyowned...she owned you.
> *


ok ok Co owned :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 3 2010, 07:19 PM~18978810
> *Naw just radder put dat money into building a car then buying a wife i already own for 11 years! LOL :happysad:
> *


 :thumbsup: 

well let me tell u...
don't do it cause its the right thing to do, only if its something you really wanna do...believe me cause u will start resenting all parts of your life...good luck buddy


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT^


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

whats up 512!!!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 5 2010, 01:49 PM~18995514
> *whats up 512!!!
> *


hellllo from the 806


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE.......*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*FOR SALE NEW ADEX $400*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

a dew ya know if there is a show this weekend? in austin...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Nov 8 2010, 09:15 PM~19020010
> *a dew ya know if there is a show this weekend? in austin...
> *


I haven't heard of any...have you..


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 9 2010, 12:49 AM~19022695
> *I haven't heard of any...have you..
> 
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

not in austin but in BASTROP and san marcos for veterans day weekend!! suprise nothing goin on in atx?!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I guess ATX got no luv for its Vets


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Nov 9 2010, 04:03 PM~19026553
> *not in austin but in BASTROP and san marcos for veterans day weekend!! suprise nothing goin on in atx?!!
> *


what's up bunp..I have a lady asking for a old car for pictures for a sweet..let me know if your intrested...


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Nov 9 2010, 02:03 PM~19026553
> *not in austin but in BASTROP and san marcos for veterans day weekend!! suprise nothing goin on in atx?!!
> *



dew u have any info on the one in San Marcos?


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 8 2010, 11:49 PM~19022695
> *I haven't heard of any...have you..
> 
> *


Na man have u been hitting any show's lately?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Nov 9 2010, 07:46 PM~19028284
> *Na man have u been hitting any show's lately?
> *


not lately.....I think the last one I did was in S.A. bout two weeks ago. if you remember that Fredricksberg show ya did...the people moved to S.A.... and isn't doing any till Magnificos...have to save $$$$ for Houston...Oh and will be displaying at the ALS walk this Sunday at Dell Diamond. :happysad:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 9 2010, 09:01 PM~19028905
> *not  lately.....I think the last one  I did was in S.A.  bout two weeks ago. if you remember that Fredricksberg show ya did...the people moved to S.A....  and isn't doing any till Magnificos...have to save $$$$ for Houston...Oh and will be displaying at the ALS walk this Sunday at Dell Diamond. :happysad:
> *


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 9 2010, 07:01 PM~19028905
> *not  lately.....I think the last one  I did was in S.A.  bout two weeks ago. if you remember that Fredricksberg show ya did...the people moved to S.A....  and isn't doing any till Magnificos...have to save $$$$ for Houston...Oh and will be displaying at the ALS walk this Sunday at Dell Diamond. :happysad:
> *


ya same here last one was that show off lamar  and imma try and make it 2 da Houston show did u pre reg already?.....


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 9 2010, 03:59 PM~19026991
> *what's up  bunp..I have a lady asking for a old car for pictures for a sweet..let me know if your intrested...
> *


is it for her daughter?? in manor/elgin??


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Nov 9 2010, 06:39 PM~19028210
> *
> dew u have any info on the one in San Marcos?
> *


Event Dates: November 12, 2010 - November 14, 2010
Location: Bastrop, Texas 

Held on Main Street in Downtown Bastrop, Texas 

Friday Night Nov. 12th: Pre-Registration, Free Drive-In Movie 4:30-8:30pm 

Saturday Nov 13th: Registration 7-10:30am Car Show: 11am -3:30pm Awards:3:30pm. Veteran's Events throughout the day. 

Sunday 14th: Cruise-in to the Hyatt Lost Pines Resort for a no host brunch and another chance to show off your car! 

Event sponsored by the Bastrop Area Cruisers and the Bastrop Downtown Business Alliance. There will be a marketplace with Automotive Goods, Food Stalls and Arts & Crafts vendors. 

All early registration entrants will be eligible for a Craftsman 12 drawer toolchest. Register on or before Oct. 31, 2009. Registration form can be found on website.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Nov 9 2010, 06:46 PM~19028284
> *Na man have u been hitting any show's lately?
> *


THIS IS SAN MARCOS ONE!
November 13, 2010
3rd Annual Custom and Classic Car Show 

Event City: San Marcos
Event State: TX
Event Location: Calvary Baptist Church, 1906 N Interstate 35. 

1906 IH 35 North
Event Hours: Register 10 AM-Noon FREE Show Noon- 2:00 PM
\

Event description: All vehicles welcome. Six classes. Trophies for each class. Free food.

Gift bags for first 50 registrants.
Event Fees: FREE


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

thanks for the info bump :thumbsup: might check out the San Marcos show


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Nov 10 2010, 11:19 AM~19033550
> *THIS IS SAN MARCOS ONE!
> November 13, 2010
> 3rd Annual Custom and Classic Car Show
> ...



I'll be there photographing.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*BIG FAN OF RICK JAMES....*


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Stradale_@Nov 10 2010, 05:01 PM~19036228
> *I'll be there photographing.
> *


sweet


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

tttt


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Nov 10 2010, 11:19 AM~19033550
> *THIS IS SAN MARCOS ONE!
> November 13, 2010
> 3rd Annual Custom and Classic Car Show
> ...



is the show free to enter or am i reading it wrong?


anybody going? im thinkin about takin the regal out there


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

1981 baby lincoln for sale $3000,rims already sold.I will throw in a new 2 pump set up if sold by this weekend


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Nov 11 2010, 11:38 AM~19042924
> *1981 baby lincoln for sale $3000,rims already sold.I will throw in a new 2 pump set up if sold by this weekend
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Nov 10 2010, 09:52 PM~19037743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 11 2010, 12:45 PM~19043420
> *:thumbsup:
> *


*WHAT IT DEW LAMARK ??*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Nov 10 2010, 12:00 AM~19030460
> *ya same here last one was that show off lamar  and imma try and make it 2 da Houston show did u pre reg already?.....
> *


sure did :biggrin:...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Nov 11 2010, 09:36 PM~19046419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all hell nagh....I would of shitted myself after almost losen it... :wow: :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 11 2010, 10:08 PM~19047914
> *all hell nagh....I would of shitted myself after almost losen it... :wow:  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Nov 11 2010, 09:36 PM~19046419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bobby tryed doin that in my cutlass one time out in da country :uh: Car got up a lil and i couldnt see that street. Thougth i was going to crash into a something by his house. But it was kinda fun :happysad:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 12 2010, 05:46 AM~19049842
> *Bobby tryed doin that in my cutlass one time out in da country :uh: Car got up a lil and i couldnt see that street. Thougth i was going to crash into a something by his house. But it was kinda fun :happysad:
> *


I have done that before, of course not with that high of a lock up. The view of the night sky is beautiful, just make sure you have a tight grip on the steering wheel when you are coming back down. :biggrin:


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Nov 11 2010, 08:36 PM~19046419
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WTF. Not


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Nov 11 2010, 08:36 PM~19046419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell to the naw!!! :wow:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Nov 11 2010, 07:36 PM~19046419
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wicked


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

more like stupidity !


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*EVERYONE HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND......*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Nov 12 2010, 08:53 PM~19054988
> *more like stupidity !
> 
> 
> *


what up what up


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

What's good riders! :wave:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Nov 11 2010, 08:36 PM~19046419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that seems like fun.

not the part where he almost looses it. but it does seem like something id do :happysad: :cheesy:


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

I'll throw a few pics up of the San Marcos show later. I haven't shot cars in a LONG time. It was fun.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

we should do a cruise somewhere

this seemed really cool

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=569432&st=0


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 15 2010, 10:30 PM~19078330
> *:wave:
> *


  :wave:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

ttt!


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

PICS. Click on the the thumbnails for bigger pics. Sorry if I didn't take enough "literal" pics. I noticed after the show I can't take any regular photos. I can't help it.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*+Oct 31 2010, 09:32 PM~18956106-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*TTT*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:sprint:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 20 2010, 03:38 PM~19118484
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: What's up...You goin' to Houston next month..


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 20 2010, 03:51 PM~19119147
> *:wave:  What's up...You goin' to  Houston next month..
> *


:nosad: *I don't think so bro.*


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 20 2010, 11:35 AM~19117839
> *:sprint:
> *


WUSSUP FOOL..... :biggrin:


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 12 2010, 06:08 AM~19047914
> *all hell nagh....I would of shitted myself after almost losen it... :wow:  :0
> *


we do this shit almost everyday.




its goodtimes


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 16 2010, 03:39 AM~19076814
> *that seems like fun.
> 
> not the part where he almost looses it. but it does seem like something id do  :happysad:  :cheesy:
> *


the right rear cylinder lost a little pressure. try loosin the cylinder off the axle and threein it doin 60 down the free way that a rush. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Nov 21 2010, 12:47 AM~19121897
> *WUSSUP FOOL..... :biggrin:
> *


* Wassss up my long lost brother...WTH U BEEN....  *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Nov 21 2010, 01:13 AM~19122087
> *the right rear cylinder lost a little pressure. try loosin the cylinder off the axle and threein it doin 60 down the free way that a rush. :biggrin:
> *


I have done that bfore....just not on accident...I was threein on the hwy....


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 21 2010, 07:58 AM~19122357
> *I have done that bfore....just not on accident...I was threein on the hwy....
> *


with 20'' cylinders.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Nov 21 2010, 02:01 AM~19122374
> *with 20'' cylinders.
> *


 :wow: nope..


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 20 2010, 11:55 PM~19122344
> *  Wassss up my long lost brother...WTH U BEEN....
> *


still in killeen doing the damn thing.how you been my brotha?.... :biggrin: i need to stop by one day and chill for a bit..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Nov 21 2010, 10:34 PM~19128310
> *still in killeen doing the damn thing.how you been my brotha?.... :biggrin: i need to stop by one day and chill for a bit..
> *


 I am doing good..and yea you do need to come by and chill...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

whats up with pep boys not selling 13 inch tires, white walls?? called 2 locations and said they discontinue em. only carry 14s and 15s?? so anyone know of other tire shop sell em here for a reasonable price??


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

firestone still has them produced but some decide not to carry them...check south side stores


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 22 2010, 03:40 PM~19134200
> *firestone still has them produced but some decide not to carry them...check south side stores
> *


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Nov 22 2010, 03:48 PM~19134283
> *
> *



THERE IS SOME OG 5.20'S ON CRAIGSLIST AUSTIN...FOR 200 A TIRE...WOULD LOOK BAD ASS ON A BOMB....


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 22 2010, 04:31 PM~19134629
> *THERE IS SOME OG 5.20'S ON CRAIGSLIST AUSTIN...FOR 200 A TIRE...WOULD LOOK BAD ASS ON A BOMB....
> *


hm look didnt see?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

5.20

Click link^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Nov 22 2010, 01:12 PM~19133466
> *whats up with pep boys not selling 13 inch tires, white walls?? called 2 locations and said they discontinue em. only carry 14s and 15s?? so anyone know of other tire shop sell em here for a reasonable price??
> *


*HERCULES,MAXXIS,MILESTAR ARE STILL MAKING A 13" WITH A WHITEWALL YOU CAN FIND THEM AT DISCOUNT TIRE OR NTB THEY MIGHT NOT HAVE THEM IN STOCK BUT THEY CAN ORDER THEM FOR YOU..... *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Nov 22 2010, 03:12 PM~19133466
> *whats up with pep boys not selling 13 inch tires, white walls?? called 2 locations and said they discontinue em. only carry 14s and 15s?? so anyone know of other tire shop sell em here for a reasonable price??
> *


Firestone has them in stock..only certain stores wills mount them for you.  

another homie has some 14s for sale...175/75 14s at his work..Klingerman Automotive.  or whatever size it is for the fleetwoods.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 22 2010, 09:40 PM~19138287
> *Firestone has them in stock..only certain stores wills mount them for you.
> 
> another homie has some 14s for sale...175/75 14s  at his work..Klingerman  Automotive.  or whatever size it is for the fleetwoods.
> *


* Location please Alex. *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 22 2010, 11:57 PM~19138515
> * Location please Alex.
> *


 Firestone-Brodie and Wm. Cannon...
Klingerman - E 290 ( Oak Hill area ) 
the guy with the 14s is Beto68 on here...or better yet Tino's cousin...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 22 2010, 06:01 PM~19134893
> *5.20
> 
> Click link^^^ :biggrin:
> *


are these like the ones I got from Shorty's in Houston??? 
I paid $125. each..mounted...


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Nov 22 2010, 08:56 PM~19137043
> *HERCULES,MAXXIS,MILESTAR ARE STILL MAKING A 13" WITH A WHITEWALL YOU CAN FIND THEM AT DISCOUNT TIRE OR NTB THEY MIGHT NOT HAVE THEM IN STOCK BUT THEY CAN ORDER THEM FOR YOU.....
> *


orale..


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 23 2010, 03:02 AM~19140559
> *are these like the ones  I got from Shorty's in Houston???
> I paid $125. each..mounted...
> *


 :biggrin: found em and they r sweet but man he wants 800.00!! thats a new set w tire. thx homeboy for looking out!!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 23 2010, 03:02 AM~19140559
> *are these like the ones  I got from Shorty's in Houston???
> I paid $125. each..mounted...
> *


naw these are the og premium sportway tires....price given is a good deal for these..seen them go for more
shorty sells the remakes


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:0 :wow:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :sprint:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Nov 22 2010, 09:40 PM~19138287-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*IF YOU GUYS ARE LOOKING FOR THE SMALL 14" 175/70/14 "LOWRIDING TIRES" :biggrin: GUS AT THE RIM SHOP ON AIRPORT CAN GET HANKOOK.....  *


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Rides from da valley.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

I will get pics once its cleared.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

This the best pic I could take.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*REAL NICE WORK PABLO !!* :thumbsup:


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 23 2010, 07:58 PM~19147130
> *Rides from da valley.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK BIG P ... CANT WAIT TILL YOU DO MY CUTTY... :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

people name their dailys down here.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*looking good Pablo,real good.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 23 2010, 08:58 PM~19147130
> *Rides from da valley.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: not the bolt ons....OG right der..


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Nov 23 2010, 07:24 PM~19146228
> *IF YOU GUYS ARE LOOKING FOR THE SMALL 14" 175/70/14 "LOWRIDING TIRES"  :biggrin: GUS AT THE RIM SHOP ON AIRPORT CAN GET HANKOOK.....
> *


ok .cool than i gotta hit him up.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :sprint: :boink: :boink: the one in green on the left is thhhhhiiiicccck :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

happy turkey day homies... :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 25 2010, 04:04 PM~19163256
> *happy turkey day homies... :biggrin:
> *


same to u and da Vargas family!


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 25 2010, 03:04 PM~19163256
> *happy turkey day homies... :biggrin:
> *


happy thanksgiving to all my lolos friends and family . we have a set of hancook tires for sale and can order more . for 450.00 a set mount and balance . at klingemann tire & auto in oakhill 290west. in austin. #512-892-3737. my name is albert iam in and out alot at work running parts but anyone can help sell u some or take ur order . thanks


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Nov 25 2010, 11:10 PM~19167090
> *happy thanksgiving to all my lolos friends  and family . we have a set of hancook tires for sale and can order more . for 450.00 a set mount and balance . at klingemann tire & auto in oakhill 290west. in austin. #512-892-3737. my name is albert iam in and out alot at work running parts but anyone can help sell u some or take ur order . thanks
> *


*13S OR 14S ??*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Nov 26 2010, 01:10 AM~19167090
> *happy thanksgiving to all my lolos friends  and family . we have a set of hancook tires for sale and can order more . for 450.00 a set mount and balance . at klingemann tire & auto in oakhill 290west. in austin. #512-892-3737. my name is albert iam in and out alot at work running parts but anyone can help sell u some or take ur order . thanks
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Minitruck I did n Killeen TX today.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Just outlined the woodgrain stripe and a little striping on trunk and hood.


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Nov 26 2010, 11:09 PM~19172638
> *13S OR 14S ??
> *


my badd 14


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what's the deal!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Who ride???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:uh: damn, it's dead up in here...512 is hybernating already and it's not even cold...


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 27 2010, 11:10 AM~19174720
> *:wave:
> *


what up cut n 3's you havent been around to take anymore pic,s from behind the tree,s :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:0


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Started this today. Trying to finish it for the magnificos. Finished hood only. Too cold to do the whole car.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*BACK WAY BACK.....* :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Nov 30 2010, 09:58 PM~19204988
> *what up cut n 3's you havent been around to take anymore pic,s from behind the tree,s  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


was lurking around last week n didn't see da ride :wow:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 30 2010, 06:41 PM~19203258
> *:uh: damn, it's dead up in here...512 is hybernating already and it's not even cold...
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 30 2010, 10:56 PM~19206229
> *Started this today.  Trying to finish it for the magnificos. Finished hood only.  Too cold to do the whole car.
> 
> 
> ...


dat nice...what kind of car is that..


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 1 2010, 12:06 AM~19207440
> *dat nice...what kind of car is that..
> *


*BIGBODY FLEETWOOD CADILLAC......*


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Nov 30 2010, 10:56 PM~19206229
> *Started this today.  Trying to finish it for the magnificos. Finished hood only.  Too cold to do the whole car.
> 
> 
> ...


In Austin?????????


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 1 2010, 10:54 AM~19209148
> *In Austin?????????
> *



Yup yup


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Dec 1 2010, 04:58 PM~19211521
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Dec 1 2010, 09:43 AM~19208662
> *BIGBODY FLEETWOOD CADILLAC......
> *


 :cool..I wasn't sure...is it yours..


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 1 2010, 05:57 PM~19212959
> *:cool..I wasn't sure...is it yours..
> *


 :no: *I SOLD MINE......*


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Well today was a good day. Got alot done. Still need to outline the sides and stripe some designs on the side.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

who's goin to houston :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Alex u ready to go!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 2 2010, 11:25 AM~19219042
> *Alex u ready to go!
> *


* Man, You know that I stay ready....I just waiting on everybody else..*  :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

What times everybody leaving?!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Finally done. This a total of three days of work from 9 am to 10 pm.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 2 2010, 04:43 PM~19221681
> *I stay ready</span>....I just waiting on everybody else..   :biggrin:
> *


*THAT WAY YOU DONT HAVE TO GET READY.....* :biggrin:


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

bad as work , how much for all that ?




> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 2 2010, 09:33 PM~19223015
> *Finally done.  This a total of three days of work from 9 am to 10 pm.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Cut N 3's, Sr.Castro
:wave:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 2 2010, 07:33 PM~19223015
> *Finally done.  This a total of three days of work from 9 am to 10 pm.
> 
> 
> ...


THATS NICE PABLO.................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

............FEW YRS BACK...........


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 2 2010, 08:33 PM~19223015
> *Finally done.  This a total of three days of work from 9 am to 10 pm.
> 
> 
> ...


Best one yet!


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 12 2010, 12:13 PM~18791612
> *any firestone has them..BUT South Park and the one on Brodie & Wm.Cannon have people that know how to mount wire wheels...
> *


thanks man, couldnt find 155s anywhere, had to order some milestars from cali but i roll 13s and nothing bigger, like big j says mickey thompsons, haha
heres what im working with right now.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Dec 4 2010, 02:27 PM~19237246
> *thanks man, couldnt find 155s anywhere, had to order some milestars from cali but i roll 13s and nothing bigger, like big j says mickey thompsons, haha
> heres what im working with right now.
> 
> ...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 2 2010, 08:33 PM~19223015
> *Finally done.  This a total of three days of work from 9 am to 10 pm.
> 
> 
> ...


 I saw it in Houston yesterday...it looks real good.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 6 2010, 12:17 PM~19252786
> *I saw it in Houston yesterday...it looks real good.   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Any pics of the show?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 6 2010, 03:07 PM~19254259
> *Any pics of the show?
> *


yes and no...I have to down load the program for our new tower and can't find the disk..


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 6 2010, 04:19 PM~19254922
> *yes and no...I have to down load the program for our new  tower and can't find the disk..
> *



if u have a kodac...download it from their site, nikon from nikon site and so on...its free


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Dec 4 2010, 01:27 PM~19237246
> *thanks man, couldnt find 155s anywhere, had to order some milestars from cali but i roll 13s and nothing bigger, like big j says mickey thompsons, haha
> heres what im working with right now.
> 
> ...


*14S SO BIG YOU CAN FLOAT DOWN THE RIVER.....* :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*LOOKING FOR A 94-96 IMPALA OR CAPRICE REAREND WITH DISC BRAKES SEND ME A PM IF YOU KNOW WERE I CAN GET 1.....THNX !!*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

a picture I found...


----------



## lilmikelv (Nov 1, 2007)

have a set of g body upper a arms extended molded and triple chrome plated band new in box scott from reds hydraulics in california made em for me if you want pics pm me let know im asking 250 and ill deliver or we can meet some where let me know or just throw me an offer im in killeen


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Dec 7 2010, 12:40 AM~19259608
> *LOOKING FOR A 94-96 IMPALA OR CAPRICE REAREND WITH DISC BRAKES SEND ME A PM IF YOU KNOW WERE I CAN GET 1.....THNX !!
> *


i know where one is around da corner from my house silver with blue, black pattrens :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilmikelv_@Dec 7 2010, 12:45 PM~19263622
> *have a set of g body upper a arms extended molded and triple chrome plated band new in box scott from reds hydraulics in california made em for me if you want pics pm me let know im asking 250 and ill deliver or we can meet some where let me know or just throw me an offer im in killeen
> *


 pictures of


----------



## lilmikelv (Nov 1, 2007)

here yall go heres the pics 200 for the a arms everything is plated even the nuts and bolts the door handle kit is all there brand new never been used


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 7 2010, 01:14 PM~19263839
> *i know where one is around da corner from my house silver with blue, black pattrens  :biggrin:
> *


*GET IT FOR ME.....* :x:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Dec 7 2010, 08:30 PM~19267308
> *GET IT FOR ME..... :x:
> *


he skurred... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 8 2010, 10:24 AM~19272049
> *he skurred... :biggrin:
> *


what up alex....hows it going it was cool seeing you and your family in the h town... it was a damn good show...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah, it was good to see you too...I guess. :rimshot: .... too bad you didn't get to show your stroller..


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 8 2010, 08:31 PM~19278226
> *yeah, it was good to see you too...I guess. :rimshot: ....  too bad you didn't get to show your stroller..
> *


  :cheesy:  :happysad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: *don't be mad then happy...*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*DOES ANYONE KNOW STARTING PRICE ON A COMPLETE INTERIOR IN LEATHER AT MARIO'S UPHOLSTREY ??*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Dec 9 2010, 05:26 PM~19285736
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW STARTING PRICE ON A COMPLETE INTERIOR IN LEATHER AT MARIO'S UPHOLSTREY ??
> *


 I do..it's between hell no and damn,you want my first born!!!! :rimshot: 

just kidding, I don't know bro. :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 9 2010, 09:47 PM~19288864
> *I do..it's between  hell no and damn,you want my first born!!!! :rimshot:
> 
> just kidding, I don't know bro. :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Dec 9 2010, 06:26 PM~19285736
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW STARTING PRICE ON A COMPLETE INTERIOR IN LEATHER AT MARIO'S UPHOLSTREY ??
> *


If I'm not mistaken, Jerry's here in San Antonio charges like 1k for complete leather and suede. 

I'll check with my boy tomorrow and see what he says. Might be car club price. We've had two low lows done by him.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Dec 9 2010, 05:26 PM~19285736
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW STARTING PRICE ON A COMPLETE INTERIOR IN LEATHER AT MARIO'S UPHOLSTREY ??
> *


Dunno, But the best upholstery shop in the ATX IMO


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 9 2010, 02:00 PM~19284575
> *:biggrin: don't be mad then happy...
> *


then :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 10 2010, 11:33 AM~19292293
> *then :uh:
> *


 :twak: :machinegun: :buttkick: :guns: never mind, don't have time to explained it to your slow azz. :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 10 2010, 01:08 PM~19293702
> *:twak:  :machinegun:  :buttkick:  :guns:  never mind, don't have time to explained  it  to your slow azz. :biggrin:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 10 2010, 10:02 AM~19292060
> *Dunno, But the best upholstery shop in the ATX IMO
> *


*THATS WHAT I WAS TOLD.....I NEED MY 2DR INTERIOR REDONE IN SOME SOFT LEATHER......*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

he did a bench seat on a six fo for a G. I don't know what kind of material it was. but it was cleeeeaaaannn.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up atx i will b n austin on jan 7-11 for my daughters sweet 15 wanted to c if any 1 want to get 2gether and have dinner and some drinks let me know homies


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 11 2010, 02:23 PM~19301693
> *whats up atx i will b n austin on jan 7-11 for my daughters sweet 15 wanted to c if any 1 want to get 2gether and have dinner and some drinks let me know homies
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 11 2010, 03:23 PM~19301693
> *whats up atx i will b n austin on jan 7-11 for my daughters sweet 15 wanted to c if any 1 want to get 2gether and have dinner and some drinks let me know homies
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*WHO DOES QUALITY PAINT JOBS HERE IN AUSTIN ??*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Dec 11 2010, 06:51 PM~19303077
> *WHO DOES QUALITY PAINT JOBS HERE IN AUSTIN ??
> *


You already know who I am gonna say...Capitol City Collision...aka Phatboyz.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 11 2010, 06:57 PM~19303527
> *You already know who  I am gonna say...Capitol City Collision...aka Phatboyz.
> *


*THATS WHAT I WAS THINKING...I WANNA GET EVERYTHING DONE RIGHT HERE IN AUSTIN PAINT,INTERIOR,MUSIC, LEAFING, STRIPPING THE ONLY THING THAT I MIGHT BE TAKING TO GET DONE OUT OF TOWN IS FRAME AND CHROME PLATING....*


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Dec 11 2010, 09:16 PM~19303650
> *THATS WHAT I WAS THINKING...I WANNA GET EVERYTHING DONE RIGHT HERE IN AUSTIN PAINT,INTERIOR,MUSIC, LEAFING, STRIPPING THE ONLY THING THAT I MIGHT BE TAKING TO GET DONE OUT OF TOWN IS FRAME AND CHROME PLATING....
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Dec 11 2010, 07:32 PM~19303770
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Dec 11 2010, 08:16 PM~19303650
> *THATS WHAT I WAS THINKING...I WANNA GET EVERYTHING DONE RIGHT HERE IN AUSTIN PAINT,INTERIOR,MUSIC, LEAFING, STRIPPING THE ONLY THING THAT I MIGHT BE TAKING TO GET DONE OUT OF TOWN IS FRAME AND CHROME PLATING....
> *


well Phatboyz can do the frame too...and installed the hydros. I go to SA for the chrome work..Southwest Chrome on I 10. And big Pablo can do your strips and leafing at CCC. and put under the clear...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

uffin:   uffin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Dec 11 2010, 05:51 PM~19303077
> *WHO DOES QUALITY PAINT JOBS HERE IN AUSTIN ??
> *


Inez Body & Paint
1648 East 6th Street, Austin, TX 78702-3361 (512) 478-8719 ‎ [email protected]


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:uh: :uh: ok


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 13 2010, 01:49 PM~19316023
> *:uh:  :uh: ok
> *


 :biggrin: *IMA SWING BY JOE'S THIS WEEKEND I TALKED TO HIM TODAY ........*


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Dec 13 2010, 09:40 PM~19318799
> *:biggrin:  IMA SWING BY JOE'S THIS WEEKEND I TALKED TO HIM TODAY ........
> *


WHICH CAR,TRUCK OR SUV YOU TAKING :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Dec 13 2010, 07:55 PM~19318939
> *WHICH CAR,TRUCK OR SUV YOU TAKING  :biggrin:
> *


*THE TAHOE...LETS RIDE FOO, CALL IN SICK.......* :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Dec 13 2010, 08:40 PM~19318799
> *:biggrin:  IMA SWING BY JOE'S THIS WEEKEND I TALKED TO HIM TODAY ........
> *


  I need to go visit again ...it's been a while.


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

wat up atx? lemme know where i can find some tires for 13's.... fat whitewalls needed!!!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Dec 15 2010, 01:47 AM~19330805
> *wat up atx?  lemme know where i can find some tires for 13's....  fat whitewalls needed!!!
> *


same here man!!! i been to pep boys/firestone and both said DISCONTINUE,


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Dec 15 2010, 03:18 PM~19331667
> *same here man!!! i been to pep boys/firestone and both said DISCONTINUE,
> *


under tec--wheel and tire on layitlow. the homies on there can help you out.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21+Dec 15 2010, 01:47 AM~19330805-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not in ATX. No one here has fat whitewalls..You would have to buy some and then have them shaved in Waco. That's the only place I know of.


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Dec 16 2010, 01:57 AM~19341000
> *under tec--wheel and tire on layitlow. the homies on there can help you out.
> *


yea seen that, figured hometown would prolly have it.. :angry:


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Dec 16 2010, 08:26 PM~19343788
> *yea seen that,  figured hometown would prolly have it.. :angry:
> *


I try to find them in florida and new mexico. there just hard to find now. but not if your in la. i order mine from there. hope you find some in atx. uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Dec 15 2010, 12:47 AM~19330805
> *wat up atx?  lemme know where i can find some tires for 13's....  fat whitewalls needed!!!
> *




I know someone that has some 155/80/13 skinny white wall new. He can get as many as anyone needs for now. They sell them for $50 EACH. I can get the name brand from him if anyone is interested. I'm not the one with them... 

I haven't had to buy that size in awhile,did they just stop selling them all of a sudden in austin?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* I am looking for a pair of hood hinges for a 73 monte carlo. PM me if you know where I can get some..* :happysad:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Dec 20 2010, 04:50 PM~19377797
> *I know someone that has some 155/80/13 skinny white wall new. He can get as many as anyone needs for now. They sell them for $50 EACH. I can get the name brand from him if anyone is interested. I'm not the one with them...
> 
> I haven't had to buy that size in awhile,did they just stop selling them all of a sudden in austin?
> *


*MOST 13S IN A WHITEWALL ARE DISCONTINUED BUT NOT ALL....THERES A TOPIC ON WHEELS AND TIRES THERE WORKING ON BRINGING THE OG 5.20'S BACK... *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 20 2010, 07:07 PM~19377944
> * I am looking for a pair of hood hinges for a 73 monte carlo. PM me if you know where I can get some.. :happysad:
> *


Going back OG


----------



## ATXrider (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Dec 20 2010, 05:54 PM~19378286
> *MOST 13S IN A WHITEWALL ARE DISCONTINUED BUT NOT ALL....THERES A TOPIC ON WHEELS AND TIRES  THERE WORKING ON BRINGING THE OG 5.20'S BACK...
> *



That would be badass...


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 21 2010, 07:54 AM~19383233
> *Going back OG
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Dec 13 2010, 08:55 PM~19318939
> *WHICH CAR,TRUCK OR SUV YOU TAKING  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Dec 20 2010, 06:54 PM~19378286
> *MOST 13S IN A WHITEWALL ARE DISCONTINUED BUT NOT ALL....THERES A TOPIC ON WHEELS AND TIRES  THERE WORKING ON BRINGING THE OG 5.20'S BACK...
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jtap20_@Dec 13 2010, 11:10 AM~19314675
> *Inez Body & Paint
> 1648 East 6th Street, Austin, TX 78702-3361 (512) 478-8719 ‎ [email protected]
> *


Painted my Caddy and Civic in KANDY


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Dec 21 2010, 10:15 AM~19384333
> *:wave:
> *


*I HEARD SOMEONE SAY ITS A SUPER NATRUAL THANG !!* :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Dec 21 2010, 12:13 PM~19384318
> *:wave:
> *


what up D, u still goin to LA for new years?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 21 2010, 07:54 AM~19383233
> *Going back OG
> *


 yes sir... :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 22 2010, 02:12 AM~19391262
> *yes sir... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Dec 21 2010, 04:28 PM~19386535
> *I HEARD SOMEONE SAY ITS A SUPER NATRUAL THANG !! :biggrin:
> *


All day long big homie :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 21 2010, 10:41 PM~19389756
> *what up D, u still goin to LA for new years?
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 22 2010, 07:15 AM~19392196
> *
> *


just the hood though... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Dec 22 2010, 06:27 AM~19392232
> *:nosad:
> *


*BUT WE GONNA GO FOR THE PICNIC IN MARCH RIGHT ??* :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Dec 19 2010, 12:10 AM~19365497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Dec 24 2010, 05:01 PM~19413031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

its a day late but i had to post this :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Dec 22 2010, 05:29 PM~19395914
> *BUT WE GONNA GO FOR THE PICNIC IN MARCH RIGHT ?? :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 27 2010, 02:40 PM~19432385
> *:yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

gmorning atx


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Dec 22 2010, 04:29 PM~19395914
> *BUT WE GONNA GO FOR THE PICNIC IN MARCH RIGHT ?? :biggrin:
> *


What pic nic?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Pics from a toy drive show in the RGV.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

a chopper bike I did for terry.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 28 2010, 01:16 PM~19440666
> *What pic nic?
> *


*SUPER NATURAL C.C PICNIC IN L.A.*


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Dec 28 2010, 02:45 PM~19440850
> *Pics from a toy drive show in the RGV.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

nice pics Pablo...


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Sharing this with my boys up in austin . BUMBLE BEE DOORS 100% bolt on . 
No welding , 3 stages - jet door , 90 degree and bumble bee . Fits most all vehicles . Patent Pending .  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOTTUlCF1fs


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*EVERYONE HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY NEW YEAR !!*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Dec 31 2010, 07:40 PM~19470303
> *EVERYONE HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY NEW YEAR !!
> *


You too Jessie


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Dec 31 2010, 07:40 PM~19470303
> *EVERYONE HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY NEW YEAR !!
> *


And same to everyone else!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Dec 28 2010, 04:16 PM~19441541
> *SUPER NATURAL C.C PICNIC IN L.A.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jan 3 2011, 09:05 AM~19489419
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Jan 5 2011, 05:51 PM~19512640
> *:nicoderm:
> *


bring it out, n roll it


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 7 2011, 08:07 AM~19529153
> *bring it out, n roll it
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jan 7 2011, 09:19 AM~19529191
> *:wave:
> *


what u Donald, how's it hangin.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 7 2011, 07:32 AM~19529259
> *what u Donald, how's it hangin.
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*who remembers this ?? the good ole days.....* :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

whats up ATX..


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

hno: chilly night, tonight!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT..............


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

WAT UP ATX?.. LETTING AUSTIN KNOW LEGACY CC IS STARTING A CHAPTER IN CAP CITY. CURRENTLY HAVE A CHAPTER IN ABILENE TX AND DFW AREA. CHECK US OUT ON POST YOUR RIDES FORUM ..LENETOWN TX... TRYING TO BE IN THE LOWRIDIN GAME IN AUSTIN. I SEE ATX HAS A LOT OF BAD ASS CAR CLUBS ..  .MUCH PROPS. IF ANY SOLO RIDERS INTERESTED IN JOINING PM ME ANYTIME. TRYING TO HIT DA STREETS OF ATX BY SPRING TIME! ! :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Jan 11 2011, 11:58 PM~19572128
> *WAT UP ATX?.. LETTING AUSTIN KNOW LEGACY CC IS STARTING A CHAPTER IN CAP CITY.  CURRENTLY HAVE A CHAPTER IN ABILENE TX AND DFW AREA. CHECK US OUT ON POST YOUR RIDES FORUM ..LENETOWN TX... TRYING TO BE IN THE LOWRIDIN GAME IN AUSTIN.  I SEE ATX HAS A LOT OF BAD ASS CAR CLUBS ..  .MUCH PROPS.  IF ANY SOLO RIDERS INTERESTED IN JOINING PM ME ANYTIME.  TRYING TO HIT DA STREETS OF ATX BY SPRING TIME! ! :biggrin:
> *


Good luck with your new chapter homie


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jan 12 2011, 06:33 AM~19573342
> *Good luck with your new chapter homie
> *


Thanks homie ...trying to be part of da lowridin game of central TX


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Where's Alex?


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jan 12 2011, 01:32 PM~19576130
> *Where's Alex?
> *


x2


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jan 12 2011, 06:33 AM~19573342
> *Good luck with your new chapter homie
> *


*thanks for the hook up on that 90s front bumper !! *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Jan 12 2011, 12:58 AM~19572128
> *WAT UP ATX?.. LETTING AUSTIN KNOW LEGACY CC IS STARTING A CHAPTER IN CAP CITY.  CURRENTLY HAVE A CHAPTER IN ABILENE TX AND DFW AREA. CHECK US OUT ON POST YOUR RIDES FORUM ..LENETOWN TX... TRYING TO BE IN THE LOWRIDIN GAME IN AUSTIN.  I SEE ATX HAS A LOT OF BAD ASS CAR CLUBS ..  .MUCH PROPS.  IF ANY SOLO RIDERS INTERESTED IN JOINING PM ME ANYTIME.  TRYING TO HIT DA STREETS OF ATX BY SPRING TIME! ! :biggrin:
> *


good luck


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jan 12 2011, 08:33 AM~19573342
> *Good luck with your new chapter homie
> *


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 13 2011, 11:06 PM~19593089
> *good luck
> *


Thanks mayne


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace+Jan 12 2011, 02:32 PM~19576130-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I be right here.... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*clownin....* :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Now that's how you ghost ride the whip...crazy fockers... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 17 2011, 01:32 PM~19620912
> *Now that's how you ghost ride the whip...crazy fockers... :biggrin:
> *


*i wonder if i can get my cadillac to do that.....* :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 17 2011, 07:58 PM~19623649
> *i wonder if i can get my cadillac to do that..... :biggrin:
> *


You drive and we fly..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 19 2011, 10:42 AM~19638348
> *
> *


what's up Chorizo.. :biggrin:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

TTT


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jan 20 2011, 12:04 AM~19645772
> *
> *


 :machinegun: FUK kiki!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 16 2011, 10:39 PM~19616624
> *I be right here.... :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: I know where he's been and I'm not telling.....it's our secret Alex  :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 20 2011, 03:21 PM~19651275
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Jan 20 2011, 08:04 PM~19653315
> *:biggrin:  I know where he's been and I'm not telling.....it's our secret Alex    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: thanks Sara!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 20 2011, 04:21 PM~19651275
> *:wave:
> *


 :wow: WTF HAVE YOU BEEN?!?!??? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

anybody?http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/2164430945.html


trying to help a buddy out


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 21 2011, 06:32 PM~19662234
> *anybody?http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/2164430945.html
> trying to help a buddy out
> *


 :wow: :wow: is everything ok with Josh?? I mean, why is he selling it??


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

can anybody give me terrys number thanks


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 21 2011, 11:10 PM~19664475
> *:wow:  :wow:  is everything ok with Josh?? I mean, why is he selling it??
> *



yea he's good...it was a tough decision but has desided that he wants a new project to build.... :happysad: but it will be tough to let it go


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 22 2011, 10:56 AM~19666550
> *can anybody give me terrys number thanks
> *


 * MAN, FUK TERRY!!!!!!* :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 22 2011, 11:34 AM~19666771
> *yea he's good...it was a tough decision but has desided that he wants a new project to build.... :happysad: but it will be tough to let it go
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 22 2011, 10:50 AM~19666850
> * MAN, FUK TERRY!!!!!! :angry:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :ninja: :rant:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :uh:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 22 2011, 10:50 AM~19666850
> * MAN, FUK TERRY!!!!!! :angry:
> *


X2 FUK THAT TROPHY WINNING BITCH.................... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:.


> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jan 23 2011, 09:13 PM~19677995
> *X2 FUK THAT TROPHY WINNING BITCH.................... :biggrin:
> *


 yeah...fuk his bitch ass.....any asshole can win a fukn bitch ass trophy ...but only a few are true to their homies.. :happysad:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 23 2011, 04:19 PM~19675104
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 23 2011, 10:26 PM~19679347
> *:.
> yeah...fuk his bitch ass.....any asshole can win a fukn bitch  ass trophy ...but only a few are true  to their homies.. :happysad:
> *


FO-SHO...............


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:rimshot:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 24 2011, 06:52 AM~19680626
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: sorry we didn't make it to your get together bro...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jan 24 2011, 07:20 AM~19680679
> *FO-SHO...............
> *


Please belive it.... :happysad:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*r&b isnt what it use to be....*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 24 2011, 08:39 PM~19687746
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*you remember this music ?? * :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 24 2011, 09:47 PM~19687888
> *you remember this music ??  :biggrin:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :h5: yeah buddy :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Did these at a truck show in Pearsall TX. His and hers. They are both owned by a couple and wanted the same colors.


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

:thumbsup: looks good man


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jan 24 2011, 11:31 PM~19689430
> *Did these at a truck show in Pearsall TX.  His and hers.  They are both owned by a couple and wanted the same colors.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jan 25 2011, 08:13 AM~19691625
> *:thumbsup:
> *


X2 PEANUT.......................


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

so anyone here in the atx does affordable custom interior and gets in done when say its done??? thx!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

man, it's fukn dead on LIL....


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 24 2011, 11:37 AM~19681593
> *:wave:  :wave: sorry we didn't make it to your get together bro...
> *


its all good we'll just bring it to u!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 26 2011, 11:49 PM~19708620
> *man, it's fukn dead on LIL....
> *


for da most part


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

sure is!! oh well!!! TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

:rimshot:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

sup fools.................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## FATBOY818 (Apr 4, 2009)

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM

Check it out!!

It's a new social network for Car Clubs. Here, You will be able to create a profile for your club and link it to all it's members. You can also post pictures on forums, and view/create events for all to see, to make easier browsing for weekend cruises, car shows, and picnics... ALL FOR FREE. Sign up today and be one of the first involved in this new concept... 


-FAT BOY-

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

ANYONE KNOW OF ANYONE SELLING A 78-79 MONTE CARLO? GOT A HOMIE LOOKING FOR ONE ..... HIT ME UP


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Jan 29 2011, 07:55 PM~19732720
> *sup fools.................
> *


sup biotch....what are you doing... :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jan 30 2011, 08:51 AM~19736012
> *:wave:
> *


what's up Felix...


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/2187909772.html
not mine found on cl


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 30 2011, 02:13 AM~19735619
> *sup biotch....what are you doing... :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


chillin in killaleen i mean killeen..............whats new in atx dis year?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Did this today.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Jan 30 2011, 08:23 PM~19740306
> *chillin in killaleen i mean killeen..............whats new in atx dis year?
> *


 You know how it is around here...everyone wants to bust out...so everything is a secret... :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 30 2011, 09:45 PM~19741804
> *You know how it is around here...everyone wants to bust out...so everything is a secret... :uh:  :roflmao:
> *


*i have a 2dr. tahoe on 28s with skinny's coming out this summer..... * :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 30 2011, 11:22 PM~19742277
> *i have a 2dr. tahoe on 28s with skinny's coming out this summer.....  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 30 2011, 11:22 PM~19742277
> *i have a 2dr. tahoe on 28s with skinny's coming out this summer.....  :biggrin:
> *


what?? no low low??...


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 31 2011, 12:22 AM~19742277
> *i have a 2dr. tahoe on 28s with skinny's coming out this summer.....  :biggrin:
> *


Pics or it didnt happen hno:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 31 2011, 12:22 AM~19742277
> *i have a 2dr. tahoe on 28s with skinny's coming out this summer.....  :biggrin:
> *


Pics or it didnt happened lol


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512+Jan 31 2011, 07:08 PM~19749800-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*pics for what ?? come by the house !! 
get you some live and in living color.......*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 31 2011, 01:33 PM~19746623
> *what?? no low low??...
> *


*oh got a low,low thats my first love i will never quit that !!*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jan 31 2011, 06:19 AM~19743890
> *:wow:
> *


*like you didnt know.......* :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*remember this...* :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 30 2011, 11:40 AM~19737006
> *what's up Felix...
> *


:wave: What have you been up to Alex? How is everything?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 31 2011, 08:49 PM~19750253
> *oh got a low,low thats my first love i will never quit that !!
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 1 2011, 12:43 AM~19753391
> *:wave: What have you been up to Alex? How is everything?
> *


You know how it is...just taking it day by day....


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

KEEP IT WARM ATX!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

hno: hno: it's cold outside...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 1 2011, 05:48 PM~19758283
> *hno:  hno:  it's cold outside...
> *


tell me about it. i.have to work in this :uh: tomorrow i go in at 6am get off at 2:30 then go back in at midnight n get off at 12 in da afternoon :angry: n this is 4 da rest of da week.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 1 2011, 07:26 PM~19760476
> *tell me about it. i.have to work in this  :uh:  tomorrow i go in at 6am get off at 2:30 then go back in at midnight    n get off at 12 in da afternoon :angry:  n this is 4 da rest of da week.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 1 2011, 08:26 PM~19760476
> *tell me about it. i.have to work in this  :uh:  tomorrow i go in at 6am get off at 2:30 then go back in at midnight    n get off at 12 in da afternoon :angry:  n this is 4 da rest of da week.
> *


 :wow: are you still walking to work still.....


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 2 2011, 01:26 AM~19763853
> *:wow:  are you still walking to work still.....
> *


i think i will thursday


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 1 2011, 11:26 PM~19763853
> *:wow:  are you still walking to work still.....
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:uh: :wow:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 2 2011, 02:27 PM~19768106
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

anyone gettn snowed in? outside of atx?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

srcastro is snowed in in la mesa tx.....


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

hi everybody :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 3 2011, 05:57 AM~19775388
> *hi everybody :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sup rick! havent seen this name in a while! :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

SUP.......................


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Feb 3 2011, 05:57 AM~19775388
> *hi everybody :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


who dis??? :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

im at work and its crazy out here. a lot of recks


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

Yea I bet, heard been up to 200 wrecks


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Feb 4 2011, 10:15 AM~19785984
> *Yea I bet, heard been up to 200 wrecks
> *


yea n two people died


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 4 2011, 09:44 AM~19786135
> *yea n two people died
> *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

whos going to houston next weekend?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 4 2011, 01:31 PM~19787351
> *whos going to houston next weekend?
> *


i might be


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 53choptop_@Jan 11 2011, 11:55 AM~19565968
> *Got Some Car parts you want to sell in the Austin Area?
> 
> Come to the new Monthly Austin Swap Meet
> ...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 6 2011, 12:32 AM~19798606
> *
> *


u going check it out?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 6 2011, 08:21 AM~19799878
> *u going check it out?
> *


probably...just window shop...


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Rat rod 48 ford.

Before clear.










After clear.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 6 2011, 11:43 AM~19800426
> *probably...just window shop...
> *


x2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 6 2011, 11:45 AM~19800828
> *Rat rod 48 ford.
> 
> Before clear.
> ...


 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: that's nice Pablo...


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 6 2011, 11:45 AM~19800828
> *Rat rod 48 ford.
> 
> Before clear.
> ...


JOSH WAS TELLING ME ABOUT THIS ONE....NICE WORK!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Feb 7 2011, 11:02 AM~19808088
> *JOSH WAS TELLING ME ABOUT THIS ONE....NICE WORK!
> *


Yeah been knowing Josh since we were little. Old Onion Creek hood off Pleasant Valley. I'm glad he finaly let get on one this project. So far I should be getting alot more work ffom him. He was very surprised and pleased.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 7 2011, 06:37 PM~19811507
> *Yeah been knowing Josh since we were little.  Old Onion Creek hood off Pleasant Valley.  I'm glad he finaly let get on one this project.  So far I should be getting alot more work ffom him.  He was very surprised and pleased.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

high


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:uh: :uh: ***** please....


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTT...


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Dealership is customizing a handfull of these in RGV. Striped the rims and a local sticker shop did the rest.


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Feb 3 2011, 08:33 AM~19775888
> *sup rick! havent seen this name in a while! :biggrin:
> *


i know.. just been working


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, 96_impalass
:wave: What's good homie?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Any one need some Cadillac 90 fenders and header get at me. Need to make room in the garage for a new project.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:uh: :scrutinize:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

What time is everybody leaving tomorrow


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 11 2011, 11:56 AM~19844161
> *What time is everybody leaving tomorrow
> *


:dunno: where is everyone goin? I'm.leaving 9 or 10 to houston.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

I need a pair of working Cadillac horns. Hit me up.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:0 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 

 :happysad:  
:wow:
 
:machinegun: 
:cheesy:  :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

damn Bump,...You get bored.. :rimshot:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 15 2011, 02:28 PM~19876411
> *damn Bump,...You get bored.. :rimshot:
> *


 :yes: :biggrin: yea buddy!!!


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

*Selling these if anyone is interested.*


> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 16 2011, 07:19 PM~19887695
> *I have 3 moon jumps that we no longer use, we just don't have the time. They have been a great source of extra income, we just don't have the time to deal with them anymore. These could help someone start a small business. We have a 10x10 Clown Castle, a 12x12 Scooby Doo bouncer, and a Giant water slide. The water slide is the best seller. If you have any questions, please pm me. Asking $4K obo.
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=33&t=5


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey can everyone send me a text? I lost all my numbers  512-576-4210


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 16 2011, 08:27 PM~19888382
> *Hey can everyone send me a text?  I lost all my numbers   512-576-4210
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 16 2011, 09:32 PM~19888453
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :guns:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 16 2011, 09:27 PM~19888382
> *Hey can everyone send me a text?  I lost all my numbers   512-576-4210
> *


* is it a Miklo brand phone because Miklo got lost goin' to Hooters down the road from his mom's house.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot:*


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 16 2011, 09:36 PM~19888494
> *:guns:
> *


yall see thats y we cant cruise CHICANO PARK!! CHICANOS KILLING CHICANOS(ITS WHAT THEY WANT)!!! ON THE OTHER HAND!!!


:machinegun: :guns: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 17 2011, 02:24 AM~19890610
> * is it a Miklo brand phone  because Miklo got lost goin' to Hooters down the road from his mom's house.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rimshot:
> *


*
Why you gotta bring up old shit??? :roflmao:*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Feb 17 2011, 08:54 AM~19891430
> *yall see thats y we cant cruise CHICANO PARK!! CHICANOS KILLING CHICANOS(ITS WHAT THEY WANT)!!! ON THE OTHER HAND!!!
> :machinegun:  :guns:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 17 2011, 09:56 AM~19891838
> *Why you gotta bring up old shit???    :roflmao:
> *


that was yesterday, it's not that old.... :roflmao: :roflmao: 

or it seems like yesterday... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 17 2011, 04:26 PM~19894480
> *that was yesterday, it's not that old.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> or it seems like yesterday... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: That was funny though


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 16 2011, 08:36 PM~19888494
> *:guns:
> *


 hno:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

ANYONE GOING TO THE PARK THIS WEEKND?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Feb 18 2011, 08:20 AM~19900464
> *ANYONE GOING TO THE PARK THIS WEEKND?
> *


if it doesn't rain , I might go and que with the family and chill at the park all day.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Somrthing I'm working on.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 18 2011, 01:47 PM~19902469
> *Somrthing I'm working on.
> 
> 
> ...


 are you in the valle again??
looking good..
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 18 2011, 01:52 PM~19902504
> *are you in the valle again??
> looking good..
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Nope, in Austin. Be in valley on Wednesday.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 18 2011, 01:41 PM~19902429
> *if it doesn't rain , I might go and que with the family and chill at the park all day.
> *


 :biggrin:  cool


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 18 2011, 01:47 PM~19902469
> *Somrthing I'm working on.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i wanna know where all these clean ass rides that you been doin are... Looks bad ass Pablo


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 18 2011, 12:47 PM~19902469
> *Somrthing I'm working on.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 18 2011, 04:03 PM~19902839
> *:0  i wanna know where all these clean ass rides that you been doin are...  Looks bad ass Pablo
> *


x2


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 18 2011, 12:47 PM~19902469
> *Somrthing I'm working on.
> 
> 
> ...


*looks good !!*


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Another pic.


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 18 2011, 02:47 PM~19902469
> *Somrthing I'm working on.
> 
> 
> ...


looks badass Pablo :thumbsup: :thumbsup: and thats a regal too :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 18 2011, 12:47 PM~19902469
> *Somrthing I'm working on.
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 18 2011, 09:16 PM~19905618
> *Another pic.
> 
> 
> ...


is that under or on top of the clear?? :wow: 
anything on the side or hood yet??


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Feb 18 2011, 09:46 PM~19906538
> *looks badass Pablo :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  and thats a regal too  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


*and its coming for you el cucuy is gonna be running scared....* :naughty:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 18 2011, 11:38 PM~19906940
> *and its coming for you el cucuy is gonna be running scared.... :naughty:
> *


 :roflmao: :drama: :ninja: :sprint:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 18 2011, 10:50 PM~19906560
> *:thumbsup:
> *


what's up.You doing this tour..


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 19 2011, 12:38 AM~19906940
> *and its coming for you el cucuy is gonna be running scared.... :naughty:
> *


It's alive!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Feb 19 2011, 12:23 AM~19907349
> *It's alive!!!!!  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Feb 18 2011, 11:23 PM~19907349
> *It's alive!!!!!  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Feb 19 2011, 12:23 AM~19907349
> *It's alive!!!!!  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: cat eyes...


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 18 2011, 11:33 PM~19906890
> *is that under or on top of the clear?? :wow:
> anything on the side or hood yet??
> *



Hood and side of roof done. Sides will be done as soon as I finish brainstorming


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

whut up ATX


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 19 2011, 01:41 AM~19907498
> *:biggrin:
> *


im ready for some hopping :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 19 2011, 09:40 AM~19908594
> *whut up ATX
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Feb 18 2011, 10:45 PM~19907004-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Feb 19 2011, 08:14 AM~19908722
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS GOING ON MAN.... SHOW SEASON RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER..


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 18 2011, 12:47 PM~19902469
> *Somrthing I'm working on.
> 
> 
> ...


THATS BADASS PABLO LOVE THE COLORS..................


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 19 2011, 12:10 PM~19909284
> *WHATS GOING ON MAN.... SHOW SEASON RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER..
> *


not much here just working on my car :biggrin: how you been?


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Feb 19 2011, 01:23 AM~19907349
> *It's alive!!!!!  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Feb 20 2011, 03:22 AM~19914395
> *:biggrin:
> *


what up bump


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 20 2011, 08:39 AM~19914937
> *what up bump
> *


Chiln brah


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

was at da park today with my good friends/family. haven't been out here in a min had a cool time. seen some lolo's. can't wait to see all of US out there taken the park back. THIS SUMMER IS DA TAKE OVER!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Feb 20 2011, 02:27 PM~19916372
> *Chiln brah
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 20 2011, 07:57 PM~19918571
> *was at da park today with my good friends/family. haven't been out here in a min had a cool time. seen some lolo's. can't wait to see all of US out there taken the park back. THIS SUMMER IS DA TAKE OVER!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :run: do it again next weekend..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 20 2011, 09:04 PM~19918622
> *
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :run:  do it again next weekend..
> *


Indeed Indeed


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

but in da mean time, earlier today we moved da cutty back into da drive way. :uh: :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

AND THEN!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

BUT THEN WE STILL HAD MOVE IT BACK MORE INTO DA DRIVE-WAY


















FINALLY!









 NOW TIME TO GET IT BACK ON DA ROAD!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

P90x da hood way! :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Feb 20 2011, 09:29 PM~19919318
> *P90x da hood way! :biggrin:
> *


More like Shawn T s Insanity.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Feb 20 2011, 10:29 PM~19919318
> *P90x da hood way! :biggrin:
> *


yea lol Manual was like :uh: we had to move it da second time, then was like :angry: da third time lol


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 20 2011, 10:47 PM~19919436
> *More like Shawn T s Insanity.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Feb 20 2011, 09:29 PM~19919318
> *P90x da hood way! :biggrin:
> *


  he got another one and a trunk... :happysad:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 20 2011, 07:57 PM~19918571
> *was at da park today with my good friends/family. haven't been out here in a min had a cool time. seen some lolo's. can't wait to see all of US out there taken the park back. THIS SUMMER IS DA TAKE OVER!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


MAN SAME HERE, HAVENT BEEN TO THE PARK IN MONTHS IT SURE CHANGED ALOT, WAY TOO MANY(FUCKED UP) SO CALLED SLABS!! NOT ONLY THE FIRST PARK WAS KINDA PACK. BUT ALL THE LITTLE CHILL PARKING LOTS HAD ITS CREW!! SAD PART ABOUT IT, IT AINT EVEN SUMMER TIME. SO I CAN JUST IMAGINE HOW WORST ITS GONNA GET!! :angry: :machinegun:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Feb 21 2011, 10:01 AM~19922217
> *MAN SAME HERE, HAVENT BEEN TO THE PARK IN MONTHS IT SURE CHANGED ALOT, WAY TOO MANY(FUCKED UP) SO CALLED SLABS!! NOT ONLY THE FIRST PARK WAS KINDA PACK. BUT ALL THE LITTLE CHILL PARKING LOTS HAD ITS CREW!! SAD PART ABOUT IT, IT AINT EVEN SUMMER TIME. SO I CAN JUST IMAGINE HOW WORST ITS GONNA GET!! :angry:  :machinegun:
> *


we goin be working on da. out of da 12 lolo's , none of them where any of Austin's top lowriders. or clubs. We know da big dawgs or bout to come out. Some older clubs r busting back out with all rides redone. Theres 3 new lowrider clubs comin out  U still got Rollerz Only, Blvd Aces, Midnight Memorys, Pure Elegance,...... Our homies from da north of us up in Kileen to Waco and to San Marcos. The Buzz is goin around n i feell its goin be a cool summer. It's up to us to make it happen.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> we goin be working on da. out of da 12 lolo's , none of them where any of Austin's top lowriders. or clubs. We know da big dawgs or bout to come out. Some older clubs r busting back out with all rides redone. Theres 3 new lowrider clubs comin out  U still got Rollerz Only, Blvd Aces, Midnight Memorys, Pure Elegance,...... Our homies from da north of us up in Kileen to Waco and to San Marcos. The Buzz is goin around n i feell its goin be a cool summer. It's up to us to make it happen.
> [/quote
> 
> :wow:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 21 2011, 09:48 AM~19922420
> *we goin be working on da. out of da 12 lolo's , none of them where any of Austin's top lowriders. or clubs. We know da big dawgs or bout to come out. Some older clubs r busting back out with all rides redone. Theres 3 new lowrider clubs comin out   U still got Rollerz Only, Blvd Aces, Midnight Memorys,  Pure Elegance,...... Our homies from da north of us up in Kileen to Waco and to San Marcos. The Buzz is goin around n i feell its goin be a cool summer. It's up to us to make it happen.
> *


 :0


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 21 2011, 09:48 AM~19922420
> *we goin be working on da. out of da 12 lolo's , none of them where any of Austin's top lowriders. or clubs. We know da big dawgs or bout to come out. Some older clubs r busting back out with all rides redone. Theres 3 new lowrider clubs comin out   U still got Rollerz Only, Blvd Aces, Midnight Memorys,  Pure Elegance,...... Our homies from da north of us up in Kileen to Waco and to San Marcos. The Buzz is goin around n i feell its goin be a cool summer. It's up to us to make it happen.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Feb 21 2011, 02:12 PM~19923611
> *:biggrin:
> *


What up Donld :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 21 2011, 08:48 AM~19922420
> *we goin be working on da. out of da 12 lolo's , none of them where any of Austin's top lowriders. or clubs. We know da big dawgs or bout to come out. Some older clubs r busting back out with all rides redone. Theres 3 new lowrider clubs comin out   U still got Rollerz Only, Blvd Aces, Midnight Memorys,  Pure Elegance,...... Our homies from da north of us up in Kileen to Waco and to San Marcos. The Buzz is goin around n i feell its goin be a cool summer. It's up to us to make it happen.
> *


 :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 21 2011, 06:09 PM~19925251
> *:biggrin:  :wow:
> *


you know you want to cruz da cutty down here with da baby sit in da back! :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: MR.*512*
:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Feb 21 2011, 09:20 PM~19928555
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: MR.*512*
> :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 21 2011, 11:11 PM~19928431
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 21 2011, 11:35 PM~19928748
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*my old cadillac...*


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 22 2011, 01:16 AM~19929934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 22 2011, 12:16 AM~19929934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 21 2011, 03:13 PM~19924417
> *What up Donld :biggrin:
> *


On tha grind big homie


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*+Feb 18 2011, 11:38 PM~19906940-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 21 2011, 06:45 PM~19926563
> *you know you want to cruz da cutty down here with da baby sit in da back! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: doing sum minor work :wow:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Feb 21 2011, 09:01 AM~19922217
> *MAN SAME HERE, HAVENT BEEN TO THE PARK IN MONTHS IT SURE CHANGED ALOT, WAY TOO MANY(FUCKED UP) SO CALLED SLABS!! NOT ONLY THE FIRST PARK WAS KINDA PACK. BUT ALL THE LITTLE CHILL PARKING LOTS HAD ITS CREW!! SAD PART ABOUT IT, IT AINT EVEN SUMMER TIME. SO I CAN JUST IMAGINE HOW WORST ITS GONNA GET!! :angry:  :machinegun:
> *


i got one coming out but its not gonna be wiff the rest of the half ass slabs :cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*+Feb 21 2011, 11:16 PM~19929934-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*i still have this one !!* :naughty:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*anyone have some 72 spoke,13's Daytons or Zeniths for sale??? X lace would be a plus.. Oh and all chrome or with some gold is fine *


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 22 2011, 02:35 PM~19933509
> *i got one coming out but its not gonna be wiff the rest of the half ass slabs :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 23 2011, 12:54 AM~19938410
> *anyone have some 72 spoke,13's  Daytons or Zeniths for sale??? X lace would be a plus.. Oh and all chrome or with some gold is fine
> *


 :wow: dats what I'm talking bout


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Finally done. Hittin the streets soon.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 23 2011, 07:18 PM~19944666
> *Finally done. Hittin the streets soon.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 23 2011, 09:18 PM~19944666
> *Finally done. Hittin the streets soon.
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait to see this one. i want to say i seen a red regal all done up b4 it had gold rims and it was sittin a da gas staion across da street from wendys on 35 but never seen it again.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 24 2011, 01:25 AM~19947535
> *cant wait to see this one. i want to say i seen a red regal all done up b4 it had gold rims and it was sittin a da gas staion across da street from wendys on 35 but never seen it again.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/2231465571.html 

:cheesy: 

seen this one 4sale!!


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 23 2011, 09:18 PM~19944666
> *Finally done. Hittin the streets soon.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Feb 24 2011, 12:26 PM~19950075
> *http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/2231465571.html
> 
> :cheesy:
> ...


 :wow: :wow: that car was the winner of The Houston Regional tour last year. Full CUSTOM class... :wow:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

one of the pix of the red regal had a plaque in the back window....look like the bottom of a certain M club :0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 24 2011, 01:17 PM~19950904
> *one of the pix of the red regal had a plaque in the back window....look like the bottom of a certain K club :0
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 24 2011, 02:17 PM~19950904
> *one of the pix of the red regal had a plaque in the back window....look like the bottom of a certain M club :0
> *


right..someone always trying to "bust out..." :uh: :uh:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WHATS UP ALEX YOU GOOD.........???????? :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 23 2011, 08:18 PM~19944666
> *Finally done. Hittin the streets soon.
> 
> 
> ...


Berry nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

................ 85 REGAL'' Redemption ''......... :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Feb 24 2011, 03:26 PM~19951414
> *WHATS UP ALEX YOU GOOD.........???????? :thumbsup:
> *


 ALWAYS.... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 24 2011, 04:09 PM~19951727
> *................ 85 REGAL'' Redemption ''......... :0
> *


 yeah, it's another jerk off name.... :uh:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 25 2011, 12:59 AM~19956714
> *yeah, i wish i could jerk off one more time.... :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Feb 25 2011, 07:43 AM~19957389
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


  ..I know that you wish you could...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

well i know its not yall taste but atleast it aint lifted

squids will be next


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 25 2011, 11:24 AM~19958186
> *well i know its not yall taste but atleast it aint lifted
> 
> squids will be next
> ...


that one or one jus like that one is in killeen. i saw it a while back


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 25 2011, 10:24 AM~19958186
> *well i know its not yall taste but atleast it aint lifted
> 
> squids will be next
> ...


I would roll it! :happysad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Feb 25 2011, 12:46 PM~19959440
> *I would roll it!  :happysad:
> *


*i have a 98 2dr. tahoe on 28s 
ill sell that at the end of the year !! you wanna roll that ??* :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 20 2011, 09:26 PM~19919289
> *
> 
> FINALLY!
> ...


* IT STARTED!!!!!
*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 25 2011, 10:58 PM~19962707
> * IT STARTED!!!!!
> 
> *


Yep Turn Key.  SHE'S ALIVE :wow:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 26 2011, 06:29 PM~19968281
> *Yep Turn Key.  SHE'S ALIVE :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

They be donking it up down here in the valley.


















Gacho bad.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

nice leafing... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

just got back from SA..Brackenridge Park was packed!!!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

want by Alex's today. Gave her a much needed care wash


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 27 2011, 08:53 PM~19975807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*tinted windows !!* :wow:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*dam i bet alex's water bill is gonna be high than muthafucker....*
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 27 2011, 10:58 PM~19975889
> *dam i bet alex's water bill is gonna be high than muthafucker....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


not really, I work for da Water Department!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 27 2011, 07:07 PM~19974123
> *just got back from SA..Brackenridge Park was packed!!!!!
> *


what was goin on there?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's+Feb 27 2011, 09:53 PM~19975807-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nothing, they were having a swap meet at the Pig Stand.. other than that just getting out of Austin for a few hours..


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Cleared.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 28 2011, 02:22 AM~19977874
> *it looked the same when I got back...you should of waxed that bitch...lol
> nothing, they were having a swap meet at the Pig  Stand.. other than that just getting out of Austin for a few hours..
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 25 2011, 08:37 PM~19962146
> *i have a 98 2dr. tahoe on 28s
> ill sell that at the end of the year !! you wanna roll that ?? :biggrin:
> *


no doubt!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up atx its been a min since i been on here hope every1 is doing good da show r comming up just want to wish ever1 good luck cuz i wont b at any of them this year have fun out there and b safe on them roads


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Feb 28 2011, 08:57 AM~19978920
> *whats up atx its been a min since i been on here hope every1 is doing good da show r comming up just want to wish ever1 good luck cuz i wont b at any of them this year have fun out there and b safe on them roads
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:  :happysad: I don't know but eskimo narrga is mighty cold...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Que onda pinche bola de gueys. Yeah been spending too much time in the valley. They keep me busy though.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 1 2011, 08:11 PM~19992296
> *Que onda pinche bola de gueys.  Yeah been spending too much time in the valley. They keep me busy though.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 1 2011, 07:11 PM~19992296
> *Que onda pinche bola de gueys.  Yeah been spending too much time in the valley. They keep me busy though.
> *


a homie whats the name of thsat place where they sell them big ass nachos in sa i want to take the fam.. there on spring break


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 2 2011, 08:33 AM~19996129
> *a homie whats the name of thsat place where they sell them big ass nachos in sa i want to take the fam.. there on spring break
> *


 [email protected] Callehan & I 10...I don't think ya'll be able to finish it, but good luck... :thumbsup: :drama: :drama:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 2 2011, 10:23 AM~19997086
> *[email protected] Callehan & I 10...I don't think ya'll be able to finish it, but good luck...  :thumbsup:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


i know but my boys wanna try


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 2 2011, 06:41 PM~20000004
> *i know but my boys wanna try
> *


  just don't feed them all day....hell, me and you and Pablo couldn't finish it..and we ain't little either... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Nothing too crazy.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 2 2011, 11:16 PM~20003183
> *Nothing too crazy.
> 
> 
> ...


that's nice..did you do that silver one too.. : :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Yeah, I did it last year.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 3 2011, 10:38 AM~20005957
> *Yeah, I did it last year.
> *


 I thought it looked familiar... :biggrin:


----------



## Latroca (Mar 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 23 2011, 12:54 AM~19938410
> *anyone have some 72 spoke,13's  Daytons or Zeniths for sale??? X lace would be a plus.. Oh and all chrome or with some gold is fine
> *




You mean some like these???? :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latroca_@Mar 3 2011, 02:14 PM~20007349
> *You mean some like these???? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Are they for sale?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

A little TLC.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latroca_@Mar 3 2011, 02:14 PM~20007349
> *You mean some like these???? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latroca_@Mar 3 2011, 02:14 PM~20007349
> *You mean some like these???? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: YES !!! How much you asking for them.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

ready for this weekend alex :h5:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 4 2011, 09:42 AM~20013692
> *ready for this weekend alex :h5:
> *


yes sirrrr!!! are you??.. :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 4 2011, 10:41 AM~20014034
> *yes sirrrr!!! are you??.. :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 4 2011, 10:41 AM~20014034
> *yes sirrrr!!! are you??.. :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir :h5:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

What time we leaving?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Just passin threw to say whut ur dew!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 4 2011, 02:15 PM~20015199
> *What time we leaving?
> *


10 am.. :420: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 4 2011, 05:54 AM~20012805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: Welcome back Rick Welcome back


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 4 2011, 03:54 AM~20012805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: NICE ..........................


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 5 2011, 02:33 AM~20020140
> *10 am.. :420:  :biggrin:
> *


yall b safe. wish i was going


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 5 2011, 07:52 AM~20020809
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: NICE ..........................
> *


*when are we gonna see that regal ??*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 5 2011, 11:21 AM~20021430
> *yall b safe. wish i was going
> *


chilln in the hotel...we made it safe and sound...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 5 2011, 07:16 PM~20023419
> *chilln in the hotel...we made it safe and sound...
> *


 :thumbsup: enjoy my town


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

haha haha...we got lost in your town...again.. :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 5 2011, 12:06 PM~20021993
> *when are we gonna see that regal ??
> *


soon homie trying to tweak all the bells and whistles.........my daughter has brain cancer so most of my money and time is spent with her and her dr.s :happysad:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 7 2011, 05:40 AM~20033362
> * :wow: DAM SHE HAS NICE CURVES.................. :wow: I MEAN DAM I TOLD MY WIFEY SHES ALMOST WORTH THE ARRGUMENT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

damn it.... :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 7 2011, 02:51 AM~20032948
> *haha haha...we got lost in your town...again.. :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

whut up wanga..


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 7 2011, 06:35 AM~20033474
> *soon homie trying to tweak all the bells and whistles.........my daughter has brain cancer so most of my money and time is spent with her and her dr.s  :happysad:
> *


*sorry to hear that about your daughter, i hope she recovers soon !! *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

wat up!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 8 2011, 09:50 AM~20041448
> *
> *


what's up Squidy, are you ready to go back to H-town??
We will be goin' back next month for the Latin Kustom's show...  :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

some other pics i found on another topic... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 8 2011, 11:29 AM~20042130
> *what's up Squidy, are you ready to go back to H-town??
> We will be goin' back next month for the Latin Kustom's show...   :biggrin:
> *


oh jess >
man im lucky i didnt take the regal it took a shit on me the other day and left me stranded  didnt wanna start 
im down :cheesy:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WILL B IN ATX AND SA 4 SPRINGBREAK HIT ME UP HOMIES


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 8 2011, 12:34 PM~20042511
> *oh jess >
> man im lucky i didnt take the regal it took a shit on me the other day and left me stranded  didnt wanna start
> im down :cheesy:
> *


if you did take it and it did take a shit...we would of taken the monte down and put yours up.AND you would of had to dive the monte their and back.... :wow: :biggrin: 
that's what we did with rob when his took a shit after a show.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 8 2011, 12:47 PM~20042624
> *WILL B IN ATX AND SA 4 SPRINGBREAK HIT ME UP HOMIES
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 8 2011, 01:11 PM~20042790
> *if you did take it and it did take a shit...we would of taken the monte down and put yours up.AND you would of had to dive  the monte their and back.... :wow:  :biggrin:
> that's what we did with rob when his  took a shit after a show.
> *


Maybe I should of took it :cheesy:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 5 2011, 02:06 PM~20021993
> *when are we gonna see that regal ??
> *


X2 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 7 2011, 08:35 AM~20033474
> *soon homie trying to tweak all the bells and whistles.........my daughter has brain cancer so most of my money and time is spent with her and her dr.s  :happysad:
> *


we are all praying for a speedy recovery :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 8 2011, 01:46 PM~20042991
> *Maybe I should of took it :cheesy:
> *


Next time Squidy, next time...but like they say on Next Friday..."And don't be hittin my switches "... . :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 8 2011, 08:24 PM~20045430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


only in houston lol


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 8 2011, 06:24 PM~20045430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper+Mar 8 2011, 09:03 PM~20046254-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: I am gonna get one for my nephew anyway. his mom and dad like super spokes.. :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 8 2011, 07:24 PM~20045430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: MAN HE HOLDING FOR TEXAS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 8 2011, 06:24 PM~20045430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:buttkick: slug bug


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

crazy in japan!! :wow:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Mar 11 2011, 09:44 AM~20066412
> *crazy in japan!! :wow:
> *


yea it is. Just hit Hawii n comin this way :wow: hno: :sprint:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

goin be a biz'e weekn SXSW, HIGHSCHOOL BASKETBALL, RODEO


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 11 2011, 02:23 PM~20068728
> *goin be a biz'e weekn  SXSW, HIGHSCHOOL BASKETBALL, RODEO
> *


 :angry: anyone hittn up chicano park? or is that being used??


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Mar 11 2011, 03:26 PM~20068761
> *:angry: anyone hittn up chicano park? or is that being used??
> *


both! hey hit me on a pm need to ask u something


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Mar 11 2011, 02:26 PM~20068761
> *:angry: anyone hittn up chicano park? or is that being used??
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 11 2011, 09:12 PM~20071390
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

http://www.doublekproductions.com/

hot rod car shows at Twin Peeks


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

don't forget to move your clocks forward 1 hour tonight ...


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:scrutinize: :nicoderm: :naughty:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 14 2011, 06:49 AM~20086487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


from da back she looks like :naughty: :fool2: Then in da front she like :scrutinize: :banghead: :rant: :sprint:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 14 2011, 01:53 PM~20088643
> *from da back she looks like  :naughty:  :fool2:  Then in da front she like :scrutinize:  :banghead:  :rant:  :sprint:
> *


haha :roflmao: :roflmao: he like that butter look...everything look good butter face... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:0


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 14 2011, 03:39 PM~20089338
> *:0
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 14 2011, 04:49 AM~20086487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2: *.....all on her back !!*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Mar 14 2011, 06:09 AM~20086680
> *:scrutinize:  :nicoderm:  :naughty:
> *


x2................


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

We should organize a huge ass cruise coming up


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

anybody need tires :dunno:
http://austin.craigslist.org/pts/2267348577.html


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 15 2011, 03:18 PM~20098060
> *anybody need tires :dunno:
> http://austin.craigslist.org/pts/2267348577.html
> *


350!!! are they lined in gold???  :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 15 2011, 05:29 PM~20099503
> *350!!! are they  lined in gold???   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: FORREALS.......................


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 15 2011, 08:33 PM~20100620
> *:biggrin: FORREALS.......................
> *


You still have the pop trunk pumps?


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: ......


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 15 2011, 08:11 PM~20101051
> *You still have the pop trunk pumps?
> *


SORRY BUDDY SOLD AND INSTALL THEM IN A DELTA'' 88 IN SOUTH SIDE....  NEEDED PAMPER MONEY AND A NEW WINDSHIELD FOR MY REGAL.....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 16 2011, 09:33 PM~20109582
> *SORRY BUDDY SOLD AND INSTALL THEM IN A DELTA'' 88 IN SOUTH SIDE....  NEEDED PAMPER MONEY AND A NEW WINDSHIELD FOR MY REGAL.....
> *


You ahole... :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Outlined the flames


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice work Pablo.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Some truck action.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Hoods and tailgates I did whie I was in South Padre Island.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Rio Sounds out of Rio Grande City.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Old ford in the RGV.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Have lots more. Will post later.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 16 2011, 11:51 PM~20110999
> *Hoods and tailgates I did whie I was in South Padre Island.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: You are staying busy...


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

And this coming couple of weeks is no joke. Killeen and the Round Up put together, I should be able to redo the guts in neptune and lil red.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 17 2011, 12:21 AM~20111197
> *And this coming couple of weeks is no joke. Killeen and the Round Up put together, I should be able to redo the guts in neptune and lil red.
> *


damn, when is round up anyway???


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 17 2011, 12:25 AM~20111221
> *damn, when is round up anyway???
> *



The first weekend of apri from what I was told.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 17 2011, 12:25 AM~20111221
> *damn, when is round up anyway???
> *


April 1st, 2nd, and 3rd... I say you stay in town that weekend and chill with us on congress :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

You too Pablo :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 17 2011, 12:37 AM~20111285
> *April 1st, 2nd, and 3rd... I say you stay in town that weekend and chill with us on congress :biggrin:
> *


  I will be in SA for a show...maybe Fri. night...  

don't really care about the show part, but I was gonna hang out with some friends sat. and que at the show with them


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 17 2011, 12:46 AM~20111330
> *
> *


X 512..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 17 2011, 01:21 AM~20111197
> *And this coming couple of weeks is no joke. Killeen and the Round Up put together, I should be able to redo the guts in neptune and lil red.
> *


what up Big Pablo,hit me up, i have a co-worker wantin some work from u for da round up on his truck. call me 832 790 8685


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin: good work pablo, anyone got a chill area for the round up or more less where to park /chill?? is that relay weekend?? :wow:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 16 2011, 11:37 PM~20111285
> *April 1st, 2nd, and 3rd... I say you stay in town that weekend and chill with us on congress :biggrin:
> *


WHERE WE MEETING AT HOMIE...............................


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

If everything goes as planned I'll have a set of 24s on the regal and it'll be screened out by the relays :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Mar 17 2011, 07:43 AM~20112250
> *:biggrin:  good work pablo, anyone got a chill area for the round up or more less where to park /chill?? is that relay weekend?? :wow:
> *


yup..sure is..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 17 2011, 11:32 AM~20113351
> *If everything goes as planned I'll have a set of 24s on the regal and it'll be screened out by the relays :cheesy:
> *


your engine will be done by then??.. :wow: :wow:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 17 2011, 09:26 AM~20112975
> *WHERE WE MEETING AT HOMIE...............................
> *


*yea where at ??
ima bring the 2dr. haven't drivin it in months.....*


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 17 2011, 11:42 AM~20113415
> *your engine will be done by then??.. :wow:  :wow:
> *


I hope  if not somebody can get behind me and pushes it with thheir car


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 17 2011, 11:41 AM~20113401
> *yup..sure is..
> *


 :machinegun:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 17 2011, 02:06 PM~20114318
> *I hope   if not somebody can get behind me and pushes it with thheir car
> *


make sure that you tie a tire to the back of your car for pushing...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 17 2011, 11:32 AM~20113351
> *If everything goes as planned I'll have a set of 24s on the regal and it'll be screened out by the relays :cheesy:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 17 2011, 10:26 AM~20112975
> *WHERE WE MEETING AT HOMIE...............................
> *


I guess at Frans... We could meet up somewhere else, tried that last year but no one showed up


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 17 2011, 10:17 PM~20118191
> *I guess at Frans...  We could meet up somewhere else, tried that last year but no one showed up
> *


I take that back... Jesse, Randy, and Alex showed up... Thanks homies :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 17 2011, 12:43 AM~20111316
> *    I will be in SA for a show...maybe Fri. night...
> 
> don't really care about the show part, but I was gonna hang out with some friends sat. and que at the show with them
> *


That's cool


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Idk... Y'all wanna try meeting up again? At the old albertsons on riverside or the HEB on congress...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

They brought back the SA LRM Alamo Dome show :0 didn't say it was a sanction show either


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 17 2011, 10:44 PM~20118473
> *They brought back the SA LRM Alamo Dome show :0  didn't say it was a sanction show either
> *


when??? :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 17 2011, 11:19 PM~20118212
> *I take that back... Jesse, Randy, and Alex showed up... Thanks homies :biggrin:
> *


i was there last year too! probably won't this year
u should talk to frans bout letting u hold dat spot that night. its goin be bigger this year.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 17 2011, 11:14 PM~20118780
> *when??? :0
> *


i wanna say it July 24th... Ill check, it said Lowrider Experience so i think its an actual tour show


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 18 2011, 05:51 AM~20119930
> *i was there last year too! probably won't this year
> u should talk to frans bout letting u hold dat spot that night. its goin be bigger this year.
> *


I was talking about the people that met us on riverside, you better come out... :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 17 2011, 06:27 PM~20115967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 18 2011, 08:06 AM~20120145
> *I was talking about the people that met us on riverside, you better come out... :biggrin:
> *


sorry no car :tears: :tears:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 18 2011, 07:04 AM~20120139
> *i wanna say it July 24th... Ill check, it said Lowrider Experience so i think its an actual tour show
> *



That's around heatwave time.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 18 2011, 12:31 PM~20122052
> *That's around heatwave time.
> *


  Yeah i think it is heatwave weekend...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 18 2011, 12:29 PM~20122366
> *  Yeah i think it is heatwave weekend...
> *


*my tahoe will be done by then !!* :naughty:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 18 2011, 01:31 PM~20122371
> *my tahoe will be done by then !! :naughty:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*need a set of marshal brand tire in a 155-80-13*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*i have 1 new tire 175.70.14 remington for sale $50...
pm me if interested.*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 18 2011, 07:06 AM~20120145
> *I was talking about the people that met us on riverside, you better come out... :biggrin:
> *


 You should meet up on Oltorf...they're was a lot of traffic on Riverside...all the way past sonic... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 18 2011, 07:16 PM~20124422
> *You should meet up on Oltorf...they're was a lot of traffic on Riverside...all the way past sonic... :biggrin:
> *


Oltorf and congress at the HEB Koo with everybody???


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 18 2011, 09:19 PM~20125358
> *Oltorf and congress at the HEB Koo with everybody???
> *


you let me roll :cheesy: ?


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 18 2011, 09:19 PM~20125358
> *Oltorf and congress at the HEB Koo with everybody???
> *


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 18 2011, 12:29 PM~20122366
> *  Yeah i think it is heatwave weekend...
> *


fuck heatwave to sa WE GO................LRM BABY ................ AND YES ME AND CASEY WILL MEET YOU AT HEB OR ALBERTSON DONT MAKE.........LET US KNOW.......


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 18 2011, 08:24 PM~20125400
> *you let me roll :cheesy: ?
> *


YOU BRINGING YOUR REGAL OR RIDING WITH MILO :uh: CAUSE LAST YEAR MILO HADS SOME PRETTY NICE HOES IN HIS LOLO......... :boink:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 18 2011, 09:19 PM~20125358
> *Oltorf and congress at the HEB Koo with everybody???
> *


what time fool, and do YOU know where it is... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 18 2011, 11:04 PM~20126134
> *fuck heatwave to sa WE GO................LRM BABY ................ AND YES ME AND CASEY WILL MEET YOU AT HEB OR ALBERTSON DONT MAKE.........LET US KNOW.......
> *


Hell yeah... Ill go to a LRM especially the Alamo dome over heatwave any day...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 18 2011, 11:08 PM~20126162
> *YOU BRINGING YOUR REGAL OR RIDING WITH MILO  :uh: CAUSE LAST YEAR MILO HADS SOME PRETTY NICE HOES IN HIS LOLO......... :boink:
> *


 :roflmao: i remember that, they were a trip lol


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 19 2011, 12:25 AM~20126602
> *what time fool, and do YOU know where it is... :biggrin:
> *


I got gps these days just incase  Lol Nah i know where it is... I heard its packed out there by 2 or 3... How bout we meet up at 5?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

It would be bad ass to see Waco out there... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 19 2011, 07:52 AM~20127435
> *I got gps these days just incase   Lol Nah i know where it is...  I heard its packed out there by 2 or 3...  How bout we meet up at 5?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *G*ary* P*ointing *S*outh doesn't help you much... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 19 2011, 08:42 AM~20127582
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Gary Pointing South doesn't help you much... :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: That was a good one... Guess ill have to use something else then


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 19 2011, 08:44 AM~20127587
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: That was a good one... Guess ill have to use something else then
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 19 2011, 07:30 AM~20127552
> *It would be bad ass to see Waco out there... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 i know huh! :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 18 2011, 11:08 PM~20126162
> *YOU BRINGING YOUR REGAL OR RIDING WITH MILO  :uh: CAUSE LAST YEAR MILO HADS SOME PRETTY NICE HOES IN HIS LOLO......... :boink:
> *


I dont think so. My engine is getting rebuilt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 19 2011, 09:42 AM~20127797
> *I dont think so. My engine is getting rebuilt
> *


 you have a couple of weeks before this happens. You never know, It might be done by then..


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

OMAR & ROCKY MEAT KING KONG NACHOS , KING KONG NACHOS MEAT OMAR AND ROCKY








LOTS OF CHEESE 








ALMOST GONE 








BYE BYE KING KONG NACHOS 








GAME OVER


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 19 2011, 12:35 PM~20128748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 19 2011, 01:35 PM~20128748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man i just got back from SA. Nachos didn't know what hit'em lol


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 19 2011, 06:43 AM~20127409
> *Hell yeah... Ill go to a LRM especially the Alamo dome over heatwave any day...
> *


FO-SHO.......................... :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 19 2011, 08:42 AM~20127797
> *I dont think so. My engine is getting rebuilt
> *


 GOD DAMMIT !!!!!!!  :rant: :run: ...... I MEAN OH OKAY I GUESS WE SEE U OUT THERE SQUIRT...........................


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

fuck yeah..Squidy will be out there.. :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

is there a lrm in sa?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

I chilled with Jose and Robert last night, they said they'd meet with us... They got a 6 or 7 car crew goin out there too... All lowriders :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 20 2011, 08:45 AM~20133533
> *I chilled with Jose and Robert last night, they said they'd meet with us... They got a 6 or 7 car crew goin out there too... All lowriders  :biggrin:
> *


whosmeetinwherewhen


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 20 2011, 08:58 AM~20133587
> *whosmeetinwherewhen
> *


weareallmeetingupattheHEBonoltorfandcongressat5pm :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

didyougetthatrickatthehebonoltorfandcongressatfivepm. :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

OMFGyallniggasarestoopidlolololololol :happysad:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*thisissofuckingfun.....* :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

oopsikindapoopedalil


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

omgrobdoesntknowhowtospellhesaidstoopidlol


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

ispelledstoopidwrongbutyoureaditrightsopooponyou


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 20 2011, 08:58 AM~20133587
> *whosmeetinwherewhen
> *


HEB on Oltorf and Congress... April 2nd at 5pm for the lonestar round up cruise 

hey Rick, shoot me a text... I've been meaning to ask you something. 576-4210...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 20 2011, 08:45 PM~20138146
> *HEB on Oltorf and Congress... April 2nd at 5pm for the lonestar round up cruise
> 
> hey Rick, shoot me a text... I've been meaning to ask you something. 576-4210...
> *


dont do it rick....he got me like that :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 20 2011, 08:52 PM~20138207
> *dont do it rick....he got me like that :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 20 2011, 08:52 PM~20138207
> *dont do it rick....he got me like that :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Shut up stoopid :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

I SPYthis was takin at the carnival in atx lol


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

alex can u have mona call me i cant getu on the phone


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Mar 20 2011, 09:37 PM~20138589
> *alex can u have mona call me i cant getu on the phone
> *



their hm phone wasnt werkin...ill hit em up on facebook


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 20 2011, 09:36 PM~20138572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lol i was there on thurs... What day were y'all there?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Mar 20 2011, 09:37 PM~20138589
> *alex can u have mona call me i cant getu on the phone
> *


were you sleeping?? :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

lol


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 20 2011, 08:46 PM~20138684
> *Lol i was there on thurs... What day were y'all there?
> *


sun day i came back home on thursday


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 21 2011, 09:01 AM~20141263
> *sun day i came back home on thursday
> *


Damn... Lol i was at chachos too... We were just missin each other lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 21 2011, 09:32 AM~20141491
> *Damn...  Lol i was at chachos too...  We were just missin each other lol
> *


like strangers in the night... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

hey Landmark, did you go to the Majestic's picnic yesterday??


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 21 2011, 03:47 PM~20143480
> *hey Landmark, did you go to the Majestic's picnic yesterday??
> *


  No i tryed but got stuck in traffic b4 i got to Belton so i came on home


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 20 2011, 08:45 PM~20138146
> *HEB on Oltorf and Congress... April 2nd at 5pm for the lonestar round up cruise
> 
> hey Rick, shoot me a text... I've been meaning to ask you something. 576-4210...
> *


i'll see ya'll out there if i can find some tires by then


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Mar 21 2011, 07:07 PM~20145955
> *i'll see ya'll out there if i can find some tires by then
> *


*call first discount tire 972.271.4075 in garland,texas they have marshal tires for $50each. i called him today he does ship...*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 21 2011, 03:57 PM~20143917
> *  No i tryed but got stuck in traffic b4 i got to Belton so i came on home
> *


we were up there but we didn't go... :happysad:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 21 2011, 09:52 PM~20146415
> *we were up there but we didn't go... :happysad:
> *


yea they where packed! some bad as pics in there topic


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

I FUCKIN LOVE THIS ..............JAJAJAJAJAJA ***** JAMMIN....


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 21 2011, 08:24 PM~20146109
> *call first discount tire 972.271.4075 in garland,texas they have marshal tires for $50each. i called him today he does ship...
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 22 2011, 05:26 AM~20149432
> *yea they where packed! some bad as pics in there topic
> *


 I wanted to go, but we had a few erronos to run on Sun.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, 73monte
:wave: What's good Alex?


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

whats up alex?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII+Mar 22 2011, 10:56 AM~20151014-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 what's up T..just chilln..how is Nayla doing, she keeping ya up...  :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 22 2011, 06:46 PM~20153937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats what this topic is about!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 22 2011, 03:04 PM~20153180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Mar 22 2011, 09:29 AM~20150827
> *thanks bro
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 22 2011, 06:26 PM~20154255
> *thats what this topic is about!
> *


 :yes: :yes: hopefully if things go right it will be a little different by mid summer..  :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTT...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 22 2011, 09:21 PM~20156841
> *:yes:  :yes: hopefully if things go right it will be a little different by mid summer..   :biggrin:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: SWEET................


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 22 2011, 11:21 PM~20156841
> *:yes:  :yes: hopefully if things go right it will be a little different by mid summer..   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: what's up ATX!!!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Lonestar Round Up Time.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

terry's regal


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Panels I sold at a show.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 23 2011, 03:41 PM~20162605
> *KIKI'S regal
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :boink:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

nice work Pablo..Your gonna be busy next couple of weeks...  :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

I hope so.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 23 2011, 08:46 PM~20164486
> *I hope so.
> *


hit me up later, I will have some work for you. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 24 2011, 10:16 AM~20168662
> *:biggrin:
> *


what it do Chorizo.. :wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 24 2011, 09:22 AM~20168716
> *what it do Chorizo.. :wave:
> *


 que onda mariposa wanga...


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

good work pablo!! :cheesy:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

how many different shades of candy purple are they?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 24 2011, 05:27 PM~20171383
> *how many different shades of  candy purple are they?
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :banghead: are you for real??? :uh:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 24 2011, 05:34 PM~20171433
> *:twak:  :buttkick:  :banghead:  are you for real??? :uh:
> *



yes i am forreal. i am looking for a light candy purple just dont know the name


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 24 2011, 05:38 PM~20171463
> *yes i am forreal. i am looking for a light candy purple just dont know the name
> *


google house of kolor
people use different names for them
they are determined by what base coat the purple kandy is shot over


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 24 2011, 05:46 PM~20171514
> *google house of kolor
> people use different names for them
> they are determined by what base coat the purple kandy is shot over
> *


  I couldn't figure out how to explain it to him so that he would understand it... :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 24 2011, 05:46 PM~20171514
> *google house of kolor
> people use different names for them
> they are determined by what base coat the purple kandy is shot over
> *


thanks bro


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 24 2011, 05:50 PM~20171548
> *  I couldn't figure out how to explain it to him so that he would understand it... :biggrin:
> *



pictures will make it easier for me


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 24 2011, 05:55 PM~20171578
> *pictures will make it easier for me
> *


click here :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Mar 24 2011, 04:54 PM~20171572
> *thanks bro
> *


NO......NO.... THANK YOU.........................YOU BIG CHINCHILLA :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

it's friday, I ain't got no yob and I ain't got shit to do... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 25 2011, 09:49 AM~20177630
> *it's friday, I ain't got no yob and I ain't got shit to do... :biggrin:
> *


*stimilate yo mind smokey !!* :naughty:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

hello errybody, clearing out some room in the garage and got a few things up for sale. 

14 Blue LEDs prewired with resistors just hook to 12 volts. 2 per bag all new just opened one bag to show lite up. i think they are 10mm they are fatter bigger and brighter than most LEDs= $20





































2- CCE competition 6 bolt blocks 3/8 pressure and 3/8 returns i freshly painted them green, but im not going to be using them anymore. they are jus rattle can so it wouldnt be hard to remove the paint or jus paint over the green. they are not new but work just fine =$30 for both






























Spicer slipyoke driveshaft 3 inch diameter drive shaft, 3 1/2 inch slip the shinny on the left end was a carrier bearing but you dont have to run it with the bearing you can jus use the slip part. this is for a custom install but any driveline shop could cut n weld your shaft :0 = $40


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Mar 26 2011, 09:05 AM~20184820
> *hello errybody, clearing out some room in the garage and got a few things up for sale.
> 
> 14 Blue LEDs prewired with resistors just hook to 12 volts. 2 per bag all new just opened one bag to show lite up. i think they are 10mm they are fatter bigger and brighter than most LEDs= $20
> ...


 $20 each or for all??


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 26 2011, 12:38 PM~20185554
> *$20 each or for all??
> *


$20 for all 14 LEDs but of coarse i'll prolly use $20 in gas meeting up so there goes the profit  lol


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

How much shipped to 78729???


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Mar 26 2011, 01:38 PM~20186534
> *$20 for all 14 LEDs but of coarse i'll prolly use $20 in gas meeting up so there goes the profit  lol
> *


How much shipped to 77995.....:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Mar 26 2011, 02:38 PM~20186534
> *$20 for all 14 LEDs but of coarse i'll prolly use $20 in gas meeting up so there goes the profit  lol
> *


 I will take them and come to meet you so you don't loose your profits.. :biggrin:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 27 2011, 03:35 PM~20193411
> *I will take them and come to meet you so you don't loose your profits.. :biggrin:
> *


cool  im off tomorrow and might could meet up in the evening or let me know when's a good time for you, even if it's next weekend or something. i'll save'em for you :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 26 2011, 04:21 PM~20186799
> *How much shipped to 78729???
> *


the usps website $15.50 LMAO it's across the street :0


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Mar 26 2011, 06:39 PM~20187598
> *How much shipped to 77995.....:biggrin:
> *


ONE BILLION DOLLARS!!!! :0 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Mar 27 2011, 04:15 PM~20193976
> *cool    im off tomorrow and might could meet up in the evening or let me know when's a good time for you, even if it's next weekend or something. i'll save'em for you :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  I can't do it tomorrow..well let you know.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Mar 27 2011, 03:17 PM~20193982
> *ONE BILLION DOLLARS!!!!  :0  :0
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Mar 27 2011, 09:00 PM~20196439
> *
> *


what's going on Felix.. :wave: Are you gonna be in SA this weekend for the wego kick off show ??


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

t
t
t


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Mar 27 2011, 10:00 PM~20196439
> *
> *


why you sad i know you got the money lol .....you were jus playing right? i didnt think you were for reals :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

WATZ UP ATX


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 07:19 PM~20194773
> *rip to my elcamino...
> 
> drunk driver side swiped me .. im fine but cars totaled
> ...


Look what happened to Sic's Elco :wow:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

on the way to the park yesterday...


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

wens da next lowrider car show in ATX?? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*at the park every sunday....* :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Mar 28 2011, 07:49 PM~20204535
> *wens da next lowrider car show in ATX?? :biggrin:
> *


 I don't know when it is but RO central Texas is planning on having one.


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 28 2011, 10:38 PM~20206918
> *I don't know when it is but RO central Texas  is planning on having one.
> *


Yea I've heard ... just waiting on da date


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Mar 28 2011, 11:45 PM~20206972
> *Yea I've heard ...  just waiting on da date
> *


me too...


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 28 2011, 09:07 PM~20205354
> *at the park every sunday.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:scrutinize: :nicoderm: :squint: where is everyone???


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Mar 28 2011, 11:45 PM~20206972
> *Yea I've heard ...  just waiting on da date
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

goin' to SA...gonna miss the round up... :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 30 2011, 05:04 PM~20220850
> *goin' to SA...gonna miss the round up... :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 30 2011, 05:04 PM~20220850
> *goin' to SA...gonna miss the round up... :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: Atx!!! where ya at??


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 31 2011, 12:23 PM~20227347
> *:biggrin:  Atx!!! where ya at??
> *


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:boink:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 31 2011, 11:23 AM~20227347
> *:biggrin:  Atx!!! where ya at??
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

ANYONE CRUISING TONIGHT?? HEARD LAST NIGHT WAS JAM PACKED!!! :cheesy:


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Apr 1 2011, 08:07 AM~20234632
> *ANYONE CRUISING TONIGHT?? HEARD LAST NIGHT WAS JAM PACKED!!! :cheesy:
> *



me maybe.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Apr 1 2011, 08:07 AM~20234632
> *ANYONE CRUISING TONIGHT?? HEARD LAST NIGHT WAS JAM PACKED!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: did any one go??


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Some people were saying that they can't make it out until 6... Y'all just wanna meet up at 6 same place?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 2 2011, 06:55 AM~20241536
> *Some people were saying that they can't make it out until 6...  Y'all just wanna meet up at 6 same place?
> *


any pictures from the round up???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* Big Lous Pizza in SA..* :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats da word brother


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

HOT!!!.. :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 3 2011, 12:52 AM~20246320
> * Big Lous Pizza in SA.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  :inout:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 4 2011, 12:09 AM~20252849
> *HOT!!!.. :biggrin:
> *


now it's cold... :roflmao: only in Texas.


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

My pictuers from the LoneStar Roundup


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

smore


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

last


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Great pics Juan....


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Thanks, tried to see all of them but this wasn't even half the show, got to hot for my boys so had to leave early.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

good pics!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 4 2011, 01:11 PM~20256196
> *Thanks, tried to see all of them but this wasn't even half the show, got to hot for my boys so had to leave early.
> *


 yup..it was hot out there this weekend.. :burn:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 3 2011, 01:52 AM~20246320
> * Big Lous Pizza in SA.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


now dats a pizza! :cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Apr 1 2011, 07:07 AM~20234632
> *ANYONE CRUISING TONIGHT?? HEARD LAST NIGHT WAS JAM PACKED!!! :cheesy:
> *


*post a pic of your truck i like those....*


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 3 2011, 12:52 AM~20246320
> * Big Lous Pizza in SA.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what the hell :worship: :worship:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 2 2011, 11:52 PM~20246320
> * Big Lous Pizza in SA.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:420:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Apr 4 2011, 09:32 PM~20260385
> *what the hell :worship:  :worship:
> *


yup...best $50 we ever spent....for food.. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what's up ATX?!?!


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

dont meen to come on your topic mr 73monte ,just got layed off and in trying to get rid 26" rims tires for sale anybody interested hit me up for picks they fit six lug chevy 295/35/26 lots of thread left


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sancho12000_@Apr 5 2011, 04:21 PM~20266496
> *dont meen to come on your topic mr 73monte ,just got layed off and in trying to get rid  26" rims tires for sale anybody interested hit me up for picks they fit six lug chevy 295/35/26 lots of thread left
> *


To bad they aren't 5 lug 
But goodluck on sell


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sancho12000_@Apr 5 2011, 04:21 PM~20266496
> *dont meen to come on your topic mr 73monte ,just got layed off and in trying to get rid  26" rims tires for sale anybody interested hit me up for picks they fit six lug chevy 295/35/26 lots of thread left
> *


no problem homie... do what you gotta do bro..  
hell I might sell my 22's too...enough for new tires for my factories..


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

here are the rims those are black inserts on them 
they can be taken of :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sancho12000_@Apr 6 2011, 12:05 PM~20274212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Price?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what's up with this weather?? hot,cool,hot, cool...I don't know weather to turn on the a/c or the heat... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 7 2011, 09:54 AM~20282310
> * what's up with this weather?? hot,cool,hot, cool...I don't know weather to turn on the a/c or the heat... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wear cut pants


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 6 2011, 01:19 PM~20273988
> *no problem homie... do what you gotta do bro..
> hell  I might sell my 22's too...enough for new tires for my factories..
> *


 :drama:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 7 2011, 10:54 AM~20282310
> * what's up with this weather?? hot,cool,hot, cool...I don't know weather to turn on the a/c or the heat... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 7 2011, 11:54 AM~20282310
> * what's up with this weather?? hot,cool,hot, cool...I don't know weather to turn on the a/c or the heat... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i got to work with my shorts on an umbrella, big jacket, house shoes, sun block and wind breaker lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 7 2011, 09:18 PM~20286877
> *i got to work with my shorts on an umbrella, big jacket, house shoes, sun block and wind breaker lol
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

*What's good Alex?? U looking to b the tour champ this year..  *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 7 2011, 08:18 PM~20286877
> *i got to work with my shorts on an umbrella, big jacket, house shoes, sun block and wind breaker lol
> *


must b a black thing


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 3 2011, 01:52 AM~20246320
> * Big Lous Pizza in SA.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 that shit is the best I go there every time I go through there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Apr 8 2011, 12:27 AM~20288694
> *What's good Alex?? U looking to b the tour champ this year..
> *


naw, I ain't doing the tour this year, If things go right the car will go in the shop.. :happysad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

beautiful day outside.... goin' to do something...


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 8 2011, 08:52 PM~20295559
> *naw, I  ain't doing the tour this year, If things go right the car will go in the shop or ill take it to west tx and it will spend a year or 2 out there .. :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dann35_@Apr 9 2011, 08:48 PM~20300095
> *Check this out.
> 
> http://img4.imagehyper.com/img.php?id=5216...9269cd46b80bbe1
> ...


don't click this shit...rickroll


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin: sup atx!!! park was jam pack last night!!! crazy...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@Apr 11 2011, 07:10 AM~20309321
> *:biggrin: sup atx!!! park was jam pack last night!!! crazy...
> *


sure was..did you see that fight ?... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

sup atx...


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what up peeps!


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2011, 12:41 AM~20308558
> *don't click this shit...rickroll
> *


it's to late


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:0 


> _Originally posted by beto68_@Apr 11 2011, 06:41 PM~20313537
> *it's to late
> *


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

is it Friday yet!!!!... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 12 2011, 09:54 AM~20319187
> *is it Friday yet!!!!... :biggrin:
> *


 why yes it is?  :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:rimshot:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Apr 4 2011, 11:39 AM~20255972
> *My pictuers from the LoneStar Roundup
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

IM SELLING MY 1994 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD LOWRIDER. HAS 2 PUMPS 4 BATTERIES, BUT IS BUILT FOR 6 BATTERIES. NEVER HIT THE SWITCHES TO MUCH AND MAINLY TRAILERED IT. CAR HAS AROUND 125,000 MILES ON IT. BRAND NEW AC SYSTEM, ALARM WITH REMOTE START. HID HEADLIGHTS, TRUNK IS BOXED IN WITH 2 KICKER 12, FARAD CAP, PLANET AUDIO AMP, PIONEER HEAD UNIT. ALSO THE PLASTICS UNDER THE HOOD ARE PAINTED BLUE AND PINSTRIPPED. HAS BIG DADDY GRILL WITH THE INSERT PAINTED WHITE. HAS 14X6 KNOCK OFFS WITH THE LIPS PAINTED WHITE WITH THE WORDS SOUTHSIDE ON THEM. IVE WON SEVERAL TROPHIES FOR 1ST AND 2ND PLACE. PRICE IS NEGOTIABLE WITH CASH IN HAND!! ASKING $7000 OBO. CALL OR TEXT 512-669-9126. HAVE MORE PICTURES I CAN EMAIL YOU OR SEND TO YOUR PHONE.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

anyone know were u can buy batteries for hydraulics here in atx and how much they run ???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Apr 13 2011, 08:04 AM~20327214
> *IM SELLING MY 1994 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD LOWRIDER. HAS 2 PUMPS 4 BATTERIES, BUT IS BUILT FOR 6 BATTERIES. NEVER HIT THE SWITCHES TO MUCH AND MAINLY TRAILERED IT. CAR HAS AROUND 125,000 MILES ON IT. BRAND NEW AC SYSTEM, ALARM WITH REMOTE START. HID HEADLIGHTS, TRUNK IS BOXED IN WITH 2 KICKER 12, FARAD CAP, PLANET AUDIO AMP, PIONEER HEAD UNIT. ALSO THE PLASTICS UNDER THE HOOD ARE PAINTED BLUE AND PINSTRIPPED. HAS BIG DADDY GRILL WITH THE INSERT PAINTED WHITE. HAS 14X6 KNOCK OFFS WITH THE LIPS PAINTED WHITE WITH THE WORDS SOUTHSIDE ON THEM. IVE WON SEVERAL TROPHIES FOR 1ST AND 2ND PLACE. PRICE IS NEGOTIABLE WITH CASH IN HAND!! ASKING $7000 OBO. CALL OR TEXT 512-669-9126. HAVE MORE PICTURES I CAN EMAIL YOU OR SEND TO YOUR PHONE.
> *


  good luck brotha on your sale...


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

hi everybody


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 15 2011, 01:51 AM~20343739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dat was a good day


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 15 2011, 09:03 PM~20349096
> *dat was a good day
> *


 We goin' to the park on Sunday???


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 15 2011, 10:20 PM~20349226
> *We goin' to the park on Sunday???
> *


hello yea!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 15 2011, 09:47 PM~20349440
> *hello yea!
> *


probably without the car, the hydros are acting up.it keeps goin' up and down by itself...I think it's a switch... :happysad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrGG88_@Apr 16 2011, 03:45 PM~20353323
> *Check this ride out.
> http://img4.imagehyper.com/img.php?id=5216...9269cd46b80bbe1
> 
> ...


* Don't do it!!! Spam!!!*


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 15 2011, 09:20 PM~20349226
> *We goin' to the park on Sunday???
> *


we will be out there


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Tonight was the shit... New chill spot in cedar park, Wendys car show, and then down town hittin switches on cops and shit... Lol, It was cool kickin it Lamark


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 17 2011, 02:47 AM~20356692
> *Tonight was the shit... New chill spot in cedar park, Wendys car show, and then down town hittin switches on cops and shit... Lol, It was cool kickin it Lamark
> *


hell yea it was . best cruz ever , from 6 to 1:30 in da morning . dont 4get da taco stand dat dude dat clowned u on his trike lol.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 16 2011, 04:44 PM~20353319
> *probably without the car, the hydros are acting up.it keeps goin' up and down by itself...I think it's a switch... :happysad:
> *


if need a switch , i have some in da cutty n i think i put my order switch panal in ur storage room on top da dryer. da switches or good on them


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 17 2011, 09:02 AM~20357436
> *hell yea it was . best cruz ever , from 6 to 1:30 in da morning . dont 4get da taco stand dat dude dat clowned u on his trike lol.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 17 2011, 10:59 AM~20357655
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


O n madden too! lol


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 17 2011, 10:14 AM~20357707
> *O n madden too! lol
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

And don't forget about the Mexican Wendy :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 17 2011, 11:15 AM~20357715
> *
> *


lol you'll get a rematch! should bring da car out to day


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 17 2011, 11:19 AM~20357728
> *And don't forget about the Mexican Wendy :biggrin:
> *


i have feelin u'll be seeing again :-o


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 17 2011, 10:25 AM~20357768
> *lol you'll  get a rematch! should bring da car out to day
> *


I'm thinkin about it


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 17 2011, 10:29 AM~20357786
> *i have feelin u'll be seeing again  :-o
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 17 2011, 11:29 AM~20357789
> *I'm thinkin about it
> *


everyone goin be out today


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what up Alex


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 17 2011, 10:34 AM~20357828
> *what up Alex
> *


sup...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 17 2011, 11:42 AM~20357873
> *sup...
> *


what time u want to head out?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 17 2011, 10:45 AM~20357892
> *what time u want to head out?
> *


I don't know.....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

park was ok...nothing new but the noise..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* got to the park a little too early...* :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 17 2011, 09:02 AM~20357436
> *hell yea it was . best cruz ever , from 6 to 1:30 in da morning . dont 4get da taco stand dat dude dat clowned u on his trike lol.
> *


 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Apr 17 2011, 08:59 PM~20360972
> *:0
> *


did you go out there John. I saw Pat and Victor drive by...


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 18 2011, 01:25 AM~20363013
> *did you go out there John. I saw Pat and Victor drive by...
> *


no, i did'nt get to make it out there afterall bro


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Apr 18 2011, 01:33 AM~20363034
> *no, i did'nt get to make it out there afterall bro
> *


next time then..is RO goin' to be out there on Easter??


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 18 2011, 01:35 AM~20363036
> *next time then..is RO goin' to be out there on Easter??
> *


not sure i think some of us are going out of town.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Apr 18 2011, 11:00 AM~20364582
> *not sure i think some of us are going out of town.
> *


  be safe on the road..


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 18 2011, 02:39 PM~20365993
> *  be safe on the road..
> *


 cool bro


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 18 2011, 02:39 PM~20365993
> *  be safe on the road..
> *


can you call me 512-576-4210


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

What's up, Abe Cortez is gonna be in town this weekend, I wanted to introduce him to everybody... We're gonna be at Bone Daddys this Friday night at *7pm*, it would cool if you could join us, let me know if you wanna bring your ride Im gonna have parking for us. Hope yall can make it out.

Everyones invited... Let me know on here or just text me 512-576-4210 im tryin to get a head count and car count before thur. Let me know


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 17 2011, 07:50 PM~20360495
> * got to the park a little too early...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 18 2011, 09:33 PM~20369040
> *What's up, Abe Cortez is gonna be in town this weekend, I wanted to introduce him to everybody...  We're gonna be at Bone Daddys this Friday night at 6pm, it would cool if you could join us, let me know if you wanna bring your ride Im gonna have parking for us.  Hope yall can make it out.
> 
> Everyones invited...  Let me know on here or just text me 512-576-4210 im tryin to get a head count and car count before thur. Let me know
> *


 sorry, I am not goin to make it Fri. night. But I will be at a car show on Sat. at Twin Peaks On Stassney.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 18 2011, 09:52 PM~20369269
> *sorry, I am not goin to make it Fri. night. But I will be at a car show on Sat. at Twin Peaks  On Stassney.
> *


Thats cool bro... Ill see you sat.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 18 2011, 09:55 PM~20369306
> *Thats cool bro... Ill see you sat.
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 19 2011, 04:55 PM~20374773
> *
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 18 2011, 09:33 PM~20369040
> *What's up, Abe Cortez is gonna be in town this weekend, I wanted to introduce him to everybody...  We're gonna be at Bone Daddys this Friday night at 7pm, it would cool if you could join us, let me know if you wanna bring your ride Im gonna have parking for us.  Hope yall can make it out.
> 
> Everyones invited...  Let me know on here or just text me 512-576-4210 im tryin to get a head count and car count before thur. Let me know
> *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 19 2011, 08:54 PM~20376846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are you goin' to do the HRL tour???


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 19 2011, 11:41 PM~20378485
> *are you goin' to do the HRL tour???
> *


theres a show on the 5th :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 20 2011, 12:41 AM~20378485
> *are you goin' to do the HRL tour???
> *


it be nice, but , i need to gather money to try n head west


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 20 2011, 08:31 AM~20379875
> *it be nice, but , i need to gather money to try n head west
> *


Oh yeah...cool. :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Anyone in da ATX got a motor for sale? Need one by Fri


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

What's up, I need a head count for tomorrow night... If you're coming and how many people you're bringing with you, also if you're bringing a ride that needs a spot. I have to go meet with the manager at 5pm so if you could let me know by then that would be great, hope yall can make it out, thanks.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

We'll probably be out there Chillin till about 10 or so... Abe wants to get some footage that night also and I know we'll just end up bullshitting in the parking lot, so even if you cant make it to the dinner part feel free to still come by and kick it afterwards


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Apr 20 2011, 02:56 PM~20382367
> *Anyone in da ATX got a motor for sale?  Need one by Fri
> *


motor as in chevy 350 or a ford p.o.s or a hydro pump motor?
:happysad:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:uh: very tru...572 bb??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: I think he needs a pump motor....but you never know... :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Apr 20 2011, 03:56 PM~20382367
> *Anyone in da ATX got a motor for sale?  Need one by Fri
> *


i got a used chrome motor i'll sell if your interested LMK


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Apr 13 2011, 04:46 PM~20330378
> *anyone know were u can buy batteries for hydraulics here in atx and how much they run ???
> 
> 
> *


it's not in ATX but USA motorsports in San Antonio. a few weeks ago they had like 30 batteries at a decent price


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 21 2011, 09:18 AM~20388547
> *motor as in chevy 350 or a ford p.o.s or a hydro pump motor?
> :happysad:
> *


pump motor ....already got da 350.. :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Apr 21 2011, 11:22 AM~20389330
> *i got a used chrome motor i'll sell if your interested LMK
> *


its cool homie .. got a good deal on a prestolite thanks anyways tho


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Apr 21 2011, 01:41 PM~20389439
> *its cool homie .. got a good deal on a prestolite    thanks anyways tho
> *


yessir no problem so you gonna bring your car out this weekend? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Apr 21 2011, 11:45 AM~20389465
> *yessir no problem so you gonna bring your car out this weekend?  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Ill be in Abilene TX for a cruise ....but I'll be there da weekend after. N da whole summer fosho!  :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

been real busy lately.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Caddy from san anto.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

another caddy in austin


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

caprice from da valley. just needs clear.


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Nice work


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

caprice i did a while back. also from da rgv.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

monte in da valley


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Monte painted in buda but from dallas.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DANG!!!!.. You have been busy. It all looks great Pablo. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

NICE WORK HOMIE!! As always ...


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

NICE WORK HOMIE!! As always ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vintage Valadez_@Apr 21 2011, 03:30 PM~20390978
> *Nice work
> *


*x2*


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Apr 21 2011, 06:15 PM~20392247
> *x2
> *


X2


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

PURO MACHINE!!!! PABLO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

who is goin' to the Twin Peaks show tomorrow??


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 21 2011, 04:06 PM~20390817
> *been real busy lately.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:happysad: . . .


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Hope everyone had a good Easter...


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

SO WHO GOT DEM EASTER PICS?? uffin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 21 2011, 04:12 PM~20390873
> *Caddy from san anto.
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Willie car in SA?


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Apr 24 2011, 08:04 PM~20411748
> *SO WHO GOT DEM EASTER PICS?? uffin:
> *


x 1 dozen eggs............ :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Apr 24 2011, 08:11 PM~20411806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Apr 24 2011, 09:04 PM~20411748
> *SO WHO GOT DEM EASTER PICS?? uffin:
> *


i got one :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Apr 24 2011, 09:11 PM~20411806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

sup sup!!!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Apr 24 2011, 09:08 PM~20411779
> *Is that Willie car in SA?
> *



No, guy named guero. Don't know his real name.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Apr 24 2011, 10:04 PM~20411748
> *SO WHO GOT DEM EASTER PICS?? uffin:
> *










. . . . 
it says Ft.Worth but it's here in Austin.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 25 2011, 04:55 PM~20417000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   what time did yall leave?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 25 2011, 05:58 PM~20417018
> *    what time did yall leave?
> *


around 5:30-6, I didn't feel good...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 25 2011, 05:00 PM~20417031
> *around 5:30-6, I didn't feel good...
> 
> *


  i just missed yall


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 25 2011, 06:02 PM~20417046
> * i just missed yall
> *


awwww,you miss me?? YOUR A ****.... :rimshot:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 25 2011, 09:51 PM~20419003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:nicoderm: :naughty: :drama:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 25 2011, 04:55 PM~20417000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who that driving your car


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Apr 26 2011, 01:22 PM~20423405
> *who that driving your car
> *


the next gen


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@Apr 26 2011, 01:22 PM~20423405
> *who that driving your car
> *


*Big Happy..aka... Manuel. :biggrin: *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* any one goin' to this one this weekend???*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*what's up chorizo, you survived the storm....  *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 27 2011, 10:06 AM~20431024
> *what's up chorizo, you survived the storm....
> *


haha... yea fawk that storm...wasnt shit till i felt the lincoln hydroplane a few times on 1-35..then i was hno: hno: :chuck: :chuck:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 27 2011, 11:46 AM~20431297
> *haha... yea fawk that storm...wasnt shit till i felt the lincoln hydroplane a few times on 1-35..then i was hno:  hno:  :chuck:  :chuck:
> *


*haha haha...did you need one of Alex's pampers!!... :sprint: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 26 2011, 01:29 AM~20421152
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hey did anybody get a number for Junior this past weekend at the show?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

we didn't... :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 25 2011, 09:31 AM~20414764
> *i got one  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  DATZ WATS UP...


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 25 2011, 03:55 PM~20417000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN SMOOTH AS ALWAYS :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Apr 28 2011, 01:51 AM~20437504
> *LOOKIN SMOOTH AS ALWAYS :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Apr 28 2011, 12:48 AM~20437489
> *  DATZ WATS UP...
> *


  thanks bro


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 27 2011, 09:16 PM~20436282
> *haha haha...did you need one of Alex's pampers!!... :sprint:  :bowrofl:  :bowrofl:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 28 2011, 02:20 AM~20437615
> * thanks bro
> *


are you goin' to the Waco show this weekend???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2011, 10:40 AM~20439400
> *are you goin' to the Waco show this weekend???
> *


No


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Apr 28 2011, 04:52 PM~20441414
> *:wave:
> *


 What's up Felix, how you been bro???


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2011, 04:47 PM~20442179
> *:cheesy:
> 
> What's up Felix, how you been bro???
> *


* Doing good bro, how about you. How's the family doing?*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

everybody is doing good...they won't stop growing...lol.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2011, 11:31 PM~20445185
> *everybody is doing good...they won't stop growing...lol.
> *


i know right??? i tripped out last weekend when i saw Trini and Manuel :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Manuel is huge...and hairy..he won't cut his hair.. :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2011, 11:38 PM~20445223
> *Manuel is huge...and hairy..he won't cut his hair.. :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2011, 10:31 PM~20445185
> *everybody is doing good...they won't stop growing...lol.
> *


You don't have to tell me, my triplets just turned 6 and they are growing fast.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Apr 29 2011, 04:41 PM~20448987
> *You don't have to tell me, my triplets just turned 6 and they are growing fast.
> *


 :biggrin: damn, no wonder you work a lot...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 29 2011, 05:50 PM~20450137
> *:biggrin:  damn, no wonder you work a lot...
> *


Yes sir :yes: the bills don't pay themselves. I should be back out soon with a new ride. :thumbsup: It's hard trying to handle things being offshore at the same time.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Apr 29 2011, 08:40 PM~20450388
> *Yes sir :yes: the bills don't pay themselves. I should be back out soon with a new ride. :thumbsup: It's hard trying to handle things being offshore at the same time.
> *


 I bet it is...that's some what like me... nobody REALLY knows what you want by just telling them...You know what I mean?? :happysad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 29 2011, 07:43 PM~20450841
> *I bet it is...that's some what like me... nobody REALLY knows what you want by just telling them...You know what I mean?? :happysad:
> *


I sure do buddy. I guess we will see how everything comes out. :happysad:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:








WHATS UP ALEX AND BIG HAIRY MANUEL...............


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 30 2011, 10:28 PM~20456435
> *:angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


sorry azzhole, but we'll be in a wedding that day. But much luv to Juju and fuk you...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what up alex, u didn't go to da show?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 1 2011, 12:38 PM~20459223
> *what up alex, u didn't go to da show?
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: no,like always I depend on someone to repay a debt owed to me and they hide from me...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 1 2011, 12:50 PM~20459290
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  no,like always  I depend on someone to repay a debt owed to me and they hide from me...
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 1 2011, 04:29 PM~20460268
> *
> *


yup...the story of my life... :happysad:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 1 2011, 10:21 AM~20459154
> *sorry , but we'll be in a wedding that day. But much luv to Juju and  you...
> *


WHAT A DICK :biggrin: ...............


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 1 2011, 05:52 PM~20460571
> *WHAT A DICK  :biggrin: ...............
> *


 :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: I guess I would be a dick to a big pussy....


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 1 2011, 12:50 PM~20459290
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  no,like always  I depend on someone to repay a debt owed to me and they hide from me...
> *


dam i was gonna ask you how the show went but nevermind  i didnt end up going either had to work :happysad:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 30 2011, 10:28 PM~20456435
> *:angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 1 2011, 10:08 PM~20463553
> *:fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  I guess I would be a dick to a big pussy....
> *


DAM U BEEN GIMP UP SO LONG YOU FORGOT THAT PUSSY BETTER THAN DICK......  
JAJAJAJAJA.......POOR GIMPY.............I WAS TRYING TO BE COOL BUT IF U WANNA BE A ASSHOLE THEN FUCK U THEN........ :thumbsup: :x: :x: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

cant we just all get along :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@May 2 2011, 05:13 AM~20464764
> *cant we just all get along  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


 :boink:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 2 2011, 07:10 AM~20464759
> *DAM U BEEN GIMP UP SO LONG YOU FORGOT THAT PUSSY BETTER THAN DICK......
> JAJAJAJAJA.......POOR GIMPY.............I WAS TRYING TO BE COOL BUT IF U WANNA BE A ASSHOLE THEN FUCK U THEN........ :thumbsup:  :x:  :x:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fuck me?? fuck you...I hope that money does go to Juju and not another one of your rattle can projects...don't you have another club to hop into Hopper?? 

Oh and fyi..I may be gimp but the main vein still works and I gets mine, I don't have to go to my homies wife's... :fuq: :fuq: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@May 2 2011, 07:13 AM~20464764
> *cant we just all get along  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


fuck him G...as much as I have helped him he couldn't do a simple project for me...even after we traded favors....no respect from me.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

ummmmmmmmmmmmmm ????????? howdy partners.... :wow: :wow:


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

what up alex everyone doing ok talk to yall later


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@May 2 2011, 12:44 PM~20466616
> *what up alex everyone doing ok talk to yall later
> *


what's up Albert, yeah, everyone doing fine. How are you doing??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 2 2011, 12:42 PM~20466598
> *ummmmmmmmmmmmmm  ?????????  howdy partners.... :wow:  :wow:
> *


what's up Chavez..how was the show yesterday..


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 2 2011, 11:46 AM~20466648
> *what's up Albert, yeah, everyone doing fine. How are you doing??
> *


were all doing good cant complane got a new tranny in my lac


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@May 2 2011, 12:51 PM~20466692
> *were all doing good cant complane got a new tranny in my lac
> *


new tranny?? what happened to the old one?? You on lunch??


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:drama: :happysad:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 2 2011, 11:48 AM~20466667
> *what's up Chavez..how was the show yesterday..
> *


it was ok.. i think the weather scared of sum ppl plus there was a show in temple i heard the n the dub show in dallas... your local lowriders took best of show and 300 in cash... :wow:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 2 2011, 01:14 PM~20466856
> *it  was ok.. i think the weather scared of sum ppl plus there was a show in temple i heard the n the dub show in dallas... your local lowriders took best of show and 300 in cash...  :wow:
> *


 :wow: pics


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 30 2011, 09:28 PM~20456435
> *:angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 2 2011, 01:14 PM~20466856
> *it  was ok.. i think the weather scared of sum ppl plus there was a show in temple i heard the n the dub show in dallas... your local lowriders took best of show and 300 in cash...  :wow:
> *


 who got that???
did you get any pics??


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

blue cutlass from midnite memories? :wow: :wow: no i didnt take pics too busy getting drunk.. and sunburned..lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 2 2011, 02:12 PM~20467292
> *blue cutlass from midnite memories? :wow:  :wow:   no i didnt take pics too busy getting drunk.. and sunburned..lol
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 1 2011, 11:21 AM~20459154
> * we'll be in a wedding that day..
> *


betoooo's??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 2 2011, 03:17 PM~20467795
> *betoooo's??
> *


no.Mona's cousins wedding. ..he is already married. Right??? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 2 2011, 02:15 PM~20467314
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i thought u where :roflmao: at da other statement about it :wow:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 2 2011, 04:37 PM~20468417
> *i  thought u where :roflmao: at da other statement about it  :wow:
> *


what???


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 2 2011, 04:44 PM~20468459
> *what???
> *


u know.... da blue cut dat won best of show!.... nevermind :inout:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 2 2011, 10:36 AM~20466530
> *fuck me?? fuck  you...I hope that money does go to Juju and not another one  of your rattle can projects...don't you have another club to hop into Hopper??
> 
> Oh and fyi..I may be gimp but the main vein still works and I gets mine, I don't have to go to my homies wife's... :fuq:  :fuq:  :ninja:  :ninja:
> *


jajaja THIS WEEKEND I WON FOUR TROPHYS 3 IN KILLEEN AND 1 IN WACO I LOVE RATTLE CAN JOBS AND U HAVE K.O.P. TATTED ON UR HAND AND NOW BLVD ...........JESUS MAKE UP YOUR MIND....FYI PUSSY IS PUSSY ..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 2 2011, 10:40 AM~20466564
> *fuck him G...as much as I have helped him he couldn't do a simple project for me...even after we traded favors....no respect from me.
> *


DUDE MONA TOLD ME NOT TO BECAUSE YAL WERE BROKE AND HAD MORE INPORTANT THINGS TO WORRY ABOUT.........WHAT ABOUT THE ENGINE U AND MARK SOLD ME THAT HAD WATER INSTEAD OF OIL I DIDNT CRY I CHARGE IT TO THE GAME SO FUCK HIM ...G NO MORE RESPECT FROM ME.... IF YOU CANT HIT UR OWN SWITCHES U SHOULDNT LOWRIDE...........


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 2 2011, 04:26 PM~20469114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama: :drama: is this the 1/2 time show


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@May 2 2011, 04:34 PM~20469175
> *:drama:  :drama: is this the 1/2 time show
> *


HE STARTED IT I WAS BEING COOL AND SAT WITH HIM AT THE PARK WHEN MIDNIGHT MEMORIES BARBQUE TALK TO MONA AND NOW HES BRINGING UP OLD SHIT... :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 2 2011, 05:04 PM~20469364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


3rd quarter


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki+May 2 2011, 06:20 PM~20469070-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 first of all homie..they gave you the trophies, because everyone knows that if you don't get one then you go crying to the judges about why didn't you place. I didn't go to Killeen or Waco because I was like.Let him win a couple. I get tired of beaten you like I did at Twin Peaks show. And we told you that we had more important things to worry about. You only had the pedal car for a year then. I didn't ask you or invite you to come over and talk to us at the M.M. bar b que. You assumed we wanted you to. Yeah, I have K.O.P. tatted on my hand. That's because I was in it for about 10 years. Not like you. You are in a new club like every 6 months it seems like..Miracles,KOP, Miracles (again ) Midnight Memories, Miracles (again ) and now RevolutionS. Whewwww...Hell your own family can't stand you. So as far as tatts go, I have NO regrets. And that engine is between you and my brother. And if it makes you feel like a bigger man to talk shit to me about hitting my switches, go ahead, I give you permission to make fun of me. but remember.I wasn't always sick.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 2 2011, 06:20 PM~20469070
> *jajaja THIS WEEKEND I WON FOUR TROPHYS 3 IN KILLEEN AND 1 IN WACO I LOVE RATTLE CAN JOBS AND U HAVE K.O.P. TATTED ON UR HAND AND NOW BLVD ...........JESUS MAKE UP YOUR MIND....FYI PUSSY IS PUSSY ..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 Oh yeah,by the way, how much did you pay the judges at Twin Peaks??? Because Fabian or Miklo should of beat you.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 2 2011, 06:53 PM~20469290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Was that in Kill or Waco?? Nice pics by the way.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 2 2011, 04:26 PM~20469114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass+May 2 2011, 06:26 PM~20469114-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Raquel Raquel :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
the other one :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 2 2011, 02:44 PM~20467973
> *no.Mona's cousins wedding. ..he is already married. Right??? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



he is getting married on june 25th...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 2 2011, 09:05 PM~20471132
> *Raquel Raquel  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> the other one  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


ill have to agree :happysad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 2 2011, 10:08 PM~20471163
> *he is getting married on june 25th...
> *


 well I guess I am gonna ditch the other wedding a little bit early to make his... :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 2 2011, 09:34 PM~20471425
> *well I guess I am gonna ditch the other wedding a little bit early to make his... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: yeah his is at 6 or 7, right when the sun is goin down...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 2 2011, 10:36 PM~20471448
> *:cheesy: yeah his is at 6 or 7, right when the sun is goin down...
> *


cool.the other one is at 2... :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 2 2011, 10:08 PM~20471163
> *he is getting married on june 25th...
> *


i was gettin married once....... :tears:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 2 2011, 09:45 PM~20471533
> *i was gettin married once....... :tears:
> *


 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 2 2011, 10:45 PM~20471533
> *i was gettin married once....... :tears:
> *


fool, You know that you aren't ready to settle down yet... :biggrin:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@May 2 2011, 06:34 PM~20469175
> *:drama:  :drama: is this the 1/2 time show
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what's up G.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 3 2011, 02:11 AM~20473141
> *TTT
> *


did you have trouble finding the topic???? :happysad:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 3 2011, 01:18 AM~20473162
> *did you have trouble finding the topic???? :happysad:
> *


Lol Nah had to 2nd look though :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 3 2011, 02:21 AM~20473170
> *Lol Nah had to 2nd look though :biggrin:
> *


 :squint: :shhh: :sprint: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

Reppn The ATX, Chop 73 M.C.... :biggrin:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 3 2011, 01:09 AM~20472833
> *  what's up G.
> *


what up alex? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

sup sup....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@May 3 2011, 08:20 AM~20473779
> *Reppn The ATX, Chop 73 M.C.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: did you have a hard time finding it Bump...I had to change it...sense I am not new to LIL anymore.. :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 2 2011, 10:56 PM~20471639
> *fool, You know that you aren't ready to settle down yet... :biggrin:
> *


LOL too many too many out there :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt.............


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 3 2011, 12:50 PM~20475637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 3 2011, 11:20 AM~20475052
> *:biggrin:  did you have a hard time finding it Bump...I had to change it...sense  I am not new to LIL anymore.. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 2 2011, 08:49 PM~20470942
> *Was that in Kill or Waco?? Nice pics by the way.
> *


killeen.. thanks big dog


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 3 2011, 01:50 PM~20475637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_*HOOK EM' JUJU!!!!*_ :cheesy:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :boink: :boink: :naughty: :naughty: :fool2:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@May 3 2011, 04:45 PM~20476808
> *:0
> *


* Hey Bump...You goin' to the show this Sat. at the park??*


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 3 2011, 03:47 PM~20476827
> * Hey Bump...You goin' to the show this Sat. at the park??
> *


 :dunno: what about you??


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 3 2011, 11:50 AM~20475637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 prayers go to juju and da familia
:angel: ANGELITOS CC :angel:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@May 3 2011, 04:51 PM~20476852
> *:dunno: what about you??
> *


yes sirrr


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 3 2011, 04:11 PM~20477327
> *yes sirrr
> *


WHOS THROWING DA CARSHOW


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

PARD...part of the cinco de mayo festival at chicano park....


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 3 2011, 04:33 PM~20477524
> *PARD...part of the cinco de mayo festival at chicano park....
> *


OOO YEA MIGHT B THERE IF EVERTHING GOSE OK IF NOT ILL B THERE N JUNE U STILL GOT THE HOOKUPS ON ROOMS


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 3 2011, 04:30 PM~20476714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nyyyyyce :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@May 3 2011, 06:35 PM~20477542
> *OOO YEA MIGHT B THERE IF EVERTHING GOSE OK IF NOT ILL B THERE N JUNE U STILL GOT THE HOOKUPS ON ROOMS
> *


not anymore..a nephew of a homie burned him Fiesta weekend. So there went my hook up  :angry:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 3 2011, 05:11 PM~20477327
> *yes sirrr
> *


Orale it's sat?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Sr.Castro, FPEREZII, Cut N 3's, juangotti
*What's good!*


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 3 2011, 06:29 PM~20478449
> *not anymore..a nephew of a homie burned him Fiesta  weekend. So there went my hook up    :angry:
> *


damn well i might b going to h-town to go pick up a catty and stop buy to c u and the familia maybe we can meet up at darios for lunch


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@May 3 2011, 10:13 PM~20479532
> *damn well i might b going to h-town to go pick up a catty and stop buy to c u and the familia maybe we can meet up at darios for lunch
> *


_*When??..Because Sat. we will be at the car show and Sun. at city park for Mother's day...wait...just call if it's on Sat. and we will meet you there..*_ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@May 3 2011, 10:05 PM~20479444
> *Orale it's sat?
> *


* Yes sirrr....* :happysad:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

In eagle pass, post pics when done.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:rimshot:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 4 2011, 08:57 AM~20481963
> *In eagle pass, post pics when done.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 3 2011, 09:34 PM~20479076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: lookin goooood bROthas


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 4 2011, 06:57 AM~20481963
> *In eagle pass, post pics when done.
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

whats up big rick very nice pix


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beto68_@May 4 2011, 01:15 PM~20483693
> *whats up big rick very nice pix
> *



chilling looking for work.. thanks bro.. i will post more soon


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: bump512, 96_impalass, degre576
:biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Cell pics. Will post cam pics once I get to the valley


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 4 2011, 07:04 PM~20485373
> *Cell pics.  Will post cam pics once I get to the valley
> 
> 
> ...


I like dat...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

*Lowriders in Austin Texas for Event
---------------------------------------------------
Hey guys,

I have another event coming up in Austin next Thursday night (the 12th). Same deal as before: Cruise to a venue, get a car magnet on the doors, pick up a couple Jose Cuervo executives, drive back to the venue and then hang out until the end (around midnight).

Pay is $300 per car and I'm looking for 60's era cars but will consider late 50's and 70's.

Give me a call at 212.929.3909 or email me at [email protected]

Thanks a bunch and have a great week!
Ken*


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 4 2011, 05:04 PM~20485373
> *Cell pics.  Will post cam pics once I get to the valley
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, MiKLO
:wave: What's good Mark!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@May 4 2011, 07:45 PM~20485995
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FPEREZII, MiKLO
> :wave: What's good Mark!
> *


Chillin... Chillin... You?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 4 2011, 08:36 PM~20486938
> *Chillin... Chillin... You?
> *


* Working bro. *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 4 2011, 08:36 PM~20486938
> *Chillin... Chillin... You?
> *


i sold my grandprix 2 day


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Sr.Castro, FPEREZII, MiKLO
:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@May 4 2011, 10:57 PM~20487088
> *i sold my grandprix 2 day
> *


* :wow: did you get what you wanted for it????*


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 4 2011, 11:11 PM~20488056
> * :wow: did you get what you wanted for it????
> *


i got what i paid for it :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*



Originally posted by Sr.Castro@May 5 2011, 09:02 AM~20489087
i got what i paid for it  :yes:


Click to expand...

** Did you sell it with that pump???* :happysad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 5 2011, 10:03 AM~20490112
> *
> Did you sell it with that pump??? :happysad:
> *


no i sold da pump 6months ago


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@May 5 2011, 12:34 PM~20490275
> *no i sold da pump 6months ago
> *


 :buttkick: i wanted it i didnt know you sold it already


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@May 5 2011, 12:34 PM~20490275
> *no i sold da pump 6months ago
> *


  _ * damn...I was goin' to get the from you dis weekend... :biggrin: *_


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

i miss it 2


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@May 5 2011, 11:02 PM~20494593
> *:biggrin:
> *


* what it do Felix... how is life in the gulf???* :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@May 5 2011, 10:27 PM~20494293
> *i miss it 2
> *


 :twak:   * Why you crying...*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Top of da Morning to Ya PEEPS!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 5 2011, 11:07 PM~20495367
> * what it do Felix... how is life in the gulf??? :wave:
> *


* It's good, I have about a week and a half to two weeks then I get to go home for some much needed time off.* :happysad:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: bump512, Cut N 3's 
:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@May 6 2011, 11:46 AM~20497155
> * It's good, I have about a week and a half to two weeks then I get to go home for some much needed time off.  :happysad:
> *


* Cool..how long do they give you off before shipping you out again....*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@May 6 2011, 01:10 PM~20497574
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: bump512, Cut N 3's
> :wave:
> *


what up Bump!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 6 2011, 12:09 PM~20497870
> *  Cool..how long do they give you off before shipping you out again....
> *


*Just depends, anywhere from 4-6 weeks off...PAID!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@May 6 2011, 07:39 PM~20499784
> *Just depends, anywhere from 4-6 weeks off...PAID!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: * daaaauuummmmm....can't beat that with a stick...*


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@May 5 2011, 11:02 PM~20494593
> *:biggrin:
> *


you never said how mush???


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@May 6 2011, 07:42 PM~20500340
> *you never said how mush???
> *


*Did you get the pics? Make me a offer, don't really need to get rid of it now but it's whatever bro. * :happysad:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@May 6 2011, 10:28 PM~20500594
> *Did you get the pics? Make me a offer, don't really need to get rid of it now but it's whatever bro.   :happysad:
> *


dam bRO you not getting that anymore?? i know someone else that wanted it but wasnt sure? i dont really need it i was just kinda keepin an eye out for another one :dunno:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@May 7 2011, 07:31 PM~20504939
> *dam bRO you not getting that anymore?? i know someone else that wanted it but wasnt sure? i dont really need it i was just kinda keepin an eye out for another one :dunno:
> *


 :nono: Nope, it's going to someone in Houston.  I will tell you about it later bro. :happysad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@May 5 2011, 08:20 AM~20488931
> *:biggrin:
> *


 *  What's up Bump. It was good to see you today. Your truck looked clean and ya line up was the shit. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 6 2011, 04:54 PM~20498801
> *what up Bump!
> *


* You should of went fool..it was free *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 7 2011, 11:17 PM~20505468
> * You should of went fool..it was free
> *


O now u tell me


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Any pics


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 8 2011, 08:10 AM~20506873
> *Any pics
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

SUP FOOLS......... :biggrin:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 7 2011, 11:56 PM~20505678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool pic big rick :thumbsup:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 8 2011, 12:21 AM~20505797
> *
> *


 :h5:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@May 8 2011, 06:51 PM~20509454
> *SUP FOOLS......... :biggrin:
> *


what's up Kaze...


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 7 2011, 10:06 PM~20505420
> *   What's up Bump. It was good to see you today.  Your truck looked clean  and ya  line up was the shit.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Same here man! Was hot hot!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@May 9 2011, 12:05 AM~20511701
> *Same here man! Was hot hot!
> *


 :burn: :burn: *it sure was,but ya were in the direct sun,we had the tree and a breeze...that's why I put that canopy over my car. all that green stuff was falling in my car :biggrin: *


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 9 2011, 12:41 PM~20514628
> *:burn:  :burn: it sure was,but ya were in the direct sun,we had the tree and a breeze...that's why  I put that canopy over my car. all that green stuff was falling in my car  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: dolla bills!!!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

cleared


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 9 2011, 06:31 PM~20516735
> *cleared
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 9 2011, 07:31 PM~20516735
> *cleared
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 9 2011, 06:31 PM~20516735
> *cleared
> 
> 
> ...



damn i mite have you come to the waco area and do sum up here... starting with mine.... :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 9 2011, 06:31 PM~20516735
> *cleared
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :yes: :naughty: :rimshot: :bowrofl:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

2 Members: Sr.Castro, MiKLO :wave:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

R NEW PROJECT COMING 2 UR TOWN SOON HELP ON ANY NAMES FOR THE CAR


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* How about..Shades of Love...  *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@May 10 2011, 06:05 PM~20524717
> *2 Members: Sr.Castro, MiKLO :wave:
> *


What up Rock?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

What up Ace! Miklo, Rocky.....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 10 2011, 09:03 PM~20526049
> *What up Ace! Miklo, Rocky.....
> *


Just here Chillin... You?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 10 2011, 07:44 PM~20525904
> * How about..Shades of Love...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@May 11 2011, 12:00 AM~20527127
> *:thumbsup:
> *


that car show made you get the itch back..lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 11 2011, 12:05 AM~20527177
> *that car show made you get the itch back..lol
> *


*like a scratch and sniff...You keep goin' back for another wiff..* :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 10 2011, 10:06 PM~20526068
> *Just here Chillin... You?
> *


same here, countin down a days :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 11 2011, 01:40 AM~20527944
> *like a scratch and sniff...You keep goin' back for another wiff.. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 11 2011, 05:56 AM~20528211
> *same here, countin down a days :biggrin:
> *


me too bro :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro+May 10 2011, 05:26 PM~20524832-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Congrats on the new ride Rocky, glad you were able to find something.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+May 10 2011, 10:05 PM~20527177-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie when u picn up yours


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

_* Way to go Jessica.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *_


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 11 2011, 07:40 PM~20533508
> *  Way to go Jessica.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@May 4 2011, 08:39 PM~20485965
> *Lowriders in Austin Texas for Event
> ---------------------------------------------------
> Hey guys,
> ...


* Me and Miklo and Victor from RO are doing this tonight..*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@May 11 2011, 12:00 AM~20527127
> *:thumbsup:
> *


* I see in your signature that you went with the name I suggested* :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 12 2011, 04:17 PM~20539884
> *  I see in your signature that you  went with the name  I suggested :biggrin:
> *


jessica did thank for the help bro


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 12 2011, 04:11 PM~20539830
> * Me and Miklo and Victor from RO  are doing this tonight..
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

_*



Originally posted by FPEREZII@May 12 2011, 11:19 PM~20542349
:thumbsup:


Click to expand...

that wasn't that bad...free drinks and nice females to look at*_


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 13 2011, 12:08 AM~20543684
> *
> that wasn't that bad...free drinks and nice females to look at
> *


female pic :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* From last night...* :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:0 lookng nice fellas?? where is this at?? :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@May 13 2011, 11:17 AM~20545116
> *:0 lookng nice fellas?? where is this at?? :cheesy:
> *


* downtown ATX...Copper Tank.*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: bump512, Cut N 3's, 73monte
:biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+May 13 2011, 12:08 AM~20543684-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* The painted face girls would have scared me, but looks like good times!* :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:drama: :boink: :fool2: :inout:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@May 13 2011, 11:42 AM~20545313
> *:thumbsup:
> The painted face girls would have scared me, but looks like good times!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

them r the most prettest kukuys iv ever seen


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@May 13 2011, 12:11 PM~20545858
> *them r the most prettest kukuys iv ever seen
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 13 2011, 01:08 AM~20543684
> *
> that wasn't that bad...free drinks and nice females to look at
> *



yeap not bad at all , and free food , nice paying job when it comes with free things
 

pics n cars looked great !


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*



Originally posted by victorcay@May 13 2011, 03:17 PM~20546574
yeap not bad at all , and free food , nice paying job when it comes with free things
 

pics n cars looked great !


Click to expand...

 lol...I forgot about that...
* :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* TTMFT*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* Where is everybody at???*


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 14 2011, 03:24 PM~20552453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: thanks for the pic homeboy


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 15 2011, 12:58 AM~20555287
> * Where is everybody at???
> *


Recovering


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Nice truck


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 13 2011, 10:56 PM~20549572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 254BIGFISH (Jan 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by $RO-KUSTOMKING$_@May 14 2011, 11:10 PM~20554726
> *RollerZ Only in association with QMP EVENTS brings to DALLAS The Tejano SuperFest Car & Bike Show & Concert. Performing on stage
> GROUPO MAZZ, DAVID LEE GARZA Y LOS MUSICALES, GARY HOBBS, JAY PEREZ & THE TEXAMANIACS.  Roll in at 8am till 10am , Show starts at 10am $10 day of show. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT (WILL) MR @ 214-989-8392 or [email protected]
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@May 16 2011, 12:04 AM~20560385
> *Recovering
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 17 2011, 12:50 AM~20568694
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*



Originally posted by miggy254@May 17 2011, 01:53 AM~20568705
:wave:


Click to expand...

what's the deal Miggy...*


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

sup ATX!!! I THINK THERE IS A CARSHOW AT THE MOOSE LODGE THIS SATURDAY!! 8-5..WILL GET FLYER POSTED LATER!!! EAST AUSTIN MLK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 13 2011, 10:56 PM~20549572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn it a call text anything!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@May 17 2011, 07:06 AM~20569266
> *sup ATX!!! I THINK THERE IS A CARSHOW AT THE MOOSE LODGE THIS SATURDAY!! 8-5..WILL GET FLYER POSTED LATER!!! EAST AUSTIN MLK!!! :biggrin:
> *


My first car show and I had my car for almost a year :happysad:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 17 2011, 02:30 PM~20571618
> *Hey i uploaded a video on to YouTube called "Jose Cuervo Event Austin, TX 5-12-11"... can somebody post it for me?  my computer is trippin
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 17 2011, 01:07 PM~20571112
> *My first car show and I had my car for almost a year :happysad:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 17 2011, 01:07 PM~20571112
> *My first car show and I had my car for almost a year :happysad:
> *


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 17 2011, 03:07 PM~20571842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 17 2011, 02:07 PM~20571842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DOWNTOWN CRUISIN....DATZ WATZ UP!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 17 2011, 09:22 PM~20575051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* I hope that my ride will be read, I would like to make this show. :happysad: *


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@May 18 2011, 05:43 AM~20576528
> * I hope that my ride will be read, I would like to make this show. :happysad:
> *



which ride?? :cheesy:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 18 2011, 08:59 AM~20577701
> *which ride?? :cheesy:
> *


* Just a clunker that I am putting togeather. * :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:rimshot:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 18 2011, 10:38 AM~20577963
> *
> *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 18 2011, 10:38 PM~20582944
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:squint:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 17 2011, 04:07 PM~20571842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* I need to change my belts already...that squeaking is riediculas... :angry: :angry: *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512+May 17 2011, 08:06 AM~20569266-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You never answer...lol :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 19 2011, 03:02 PM~20586907
> *where is that flyers at...
> You never answer...lol  :biggrin:
> *


cant post for some reason, but its this saturday MOOSE LODGE..-8-5pm music.food games.items to buy... if it rains it will be posted the following weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@May 19 2011, 04:17 PM~20587016
> *cant post for some reason, but its this saturday MOOSE LODGE..-8-5pm music.food games.items to buy... if it rains it will be posted the following weekend. :biggrin:
> *


* how much is registration... it's the J. Coluga show right???*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 19 2011, 10:05 PM~20589574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :naughty:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up alex?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* Nothin'...just chilln...You???  *


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

looking for work.. its been a month since i had a job.. i think i will have to go back to stripping


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 19 2011, 10:28 PM~20590369
> *looking for work.. its been a month since i had a job.. i think i will have to go back to stripping
> *


 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 19 2011, 11:28 PM~20590369
> *looking for work.. its been a month since i had a job.. i think i will have to go back to stripping
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 19 2011, 10:05 PM~20589574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cool pics big rick the black and white one looks awesome


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 19 2011, 10:28 PM~20590369
> *looking for work.. its been a month since i had a job.. i think i will have to go back to stripping
> *


 :0


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 19 2011, 09:21 PM~20589717
> * how much is registration... it's the J. Coluga show right???
> *


yea! dk but will find out later. think is 20 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@May 20 2011, 08:09 AM~20591911
> *yea! dk but will find out later. think is 20 :biggrin:
> *


  * Thanks Bump.*


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

_* Anyone seen Landmark (cut n'3s)????*_ :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 20 2011, 05:27 PM~20594772
> * Anyone seen Landmark (cut n'3s)???? :biggrin:
> *


not lately lol :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 20 2011, 07:14 PM~20595428
> *not lately lol :biggrin:
> *


* Man, he is always slacking... :happysad:  *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 19 2011, 09:40 AM~20584894
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 20 2011, 11:33 PM~20597028
> *:happysad:
> *


* I take it that you didn't make it to the ATX*  :happysad:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 20 2011, 06:14 PM~20595428
> *not lately lol :biggrin:
> *


x2 :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

omg look at the guy in the back


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 21 2011, 01:08 PM~20599800
> *omg look at the guy in the back
> 
> 
> ...


is that flaco


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@May 21 2011, 03:27 PM~20600065
> *is that flaco
> *


yes


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

where do i get spring spacers at? 

im lifting my car :wow:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 21 2011, 03:08 PM~20599800
> *omg look at the guy in the back
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 20 2011, 11:09 PM~20597221
> *  I take it that you didn't make it to the ATX   :happysad:
> *


that storm messed up my plans to make it down there.. i didnt feel like driving in a hail storm mush less in the rain and just when i thought it had cleared I was bout to go then it hit again  Raquel didnt make it neither she said she made a u-turn and went back to Houston


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 22 2011, 07:04 PM~20605588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## GUERRERO (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUERRERO_@May 22 2011, 08:51 PM~20606340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: lmao!!! wff??? when was that???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

well there goes my street credit...


----------



## GUERRERO (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 22 2011, 10:03 PM~20606469
> *:angry: lmao!!!  wff???  when was that???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :inout:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

how long ago was that?


----------



## GUERRERO (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 22 2011, 10:14 PM~20606613
> *how long ago was that?
> *


kop anniversary 3 yrs back


----------



## GUERRERO (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ENOUGH!!! :angry: LOL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 22 2011, 09:01 PM~20605918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*was the camera drunk too, or were we so messed up that we looked blurry... :biggrin: *


----------



## GUERRERO (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 22 2011, 10:29 PM~20606747
> *ENOUGH!!! :angry:  LOL
> *


 :happysad: 
U YELLED AT ME!

:nono: I CAN POST MORE...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 22 2011, 09:35 PM~20606812
> *was the camera drunk too, or were we so messed up that we looked blurry... :biggrin:
> *


both... lol nah its a pic of a pic


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUERRERO_@May 22 2011, 09:36 PM~20606819
> *:happysad:
> U YELLED AT ME!
> 
> ...


dont do it... lol i dont have any pics but i do got stories... dont make me... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 22 2011, 10:03 PM~20606479
> *well there goes my street credit...
> *


* street cridit???You don't have any street credit. * :biggrin:


----------



## GUERRERO (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 22 2011, 10:39 PM~20606840
> *dont do it... lol i dont have any pics but i do got stories... dont make me...  :biggrin:
> *


This is layitlow...pix or it didn't happen


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUERRERO_@May 22 2011, 10:41 PM~20606865
> *This is layitlow...pix or it didn't happen
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@May 20 2011, 08:09 AM~20591911
> *yea! dk but will find out later. think is 20 :biggrin:
> *


*what's up Bump?? Did they have that show after all?? I woke up and it was raining so I went back to sleep... :420: :420: *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 22 2011, 10:31 PM~20607850
> *what's up Bump?? Did they have that show after all?? I woke up and it was raining so I went back to sleep... :420:  :420:
> *


wish it would rain over here


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 22 2011, 11:31 PM~20607850
> *what's up Bump?? Did they have that show after all?? I woke up and it was raining so I went back to sleep... :420:  :420:
> *


  same here. no i didnt attend, but they sure did have the show...was a great come out. :cheesy:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@May 23 2011, 06:51 AM~20608922
> *wish it would rain over here
> *


we needed more!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*



Originally posted by bump512@May 23 2011, 08:21 AM~20609001
 same here. no i didnt attend, but they sure did have the show...was a great come out. :cheesy:


Click to expand...

  but when I woke up again...I was like...I should have gone :angry: 
*


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 23 2011, 10:37 AM~20609982
> *
> but  when I  woke up again...I was like...I should have gone  :angry:
> 
> *


 :burn:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* is it Fri. yet???? :uh: *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 23 2011, 11:38 PM~20616203
> * is it Fri. yet???? :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 24 2011, 01:38 AM~20616203
> * is it Fri. yet???? :uh:
> *


like 3 more days :happysad:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 22 2011, 10:39 PM~20606840
> *dont do it... lol i dont have any pics but i do got stories... dont make me...  :biggrin:
> *


We want STORIES :wow:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:0


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

Car show the 4th @ the ACC Riverside campus.
http://www.austincc.edu/newsroom/index.php...ACC+Newsroom%29


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stradale_@May 24 2011, 07:52 AM~20617227
> *Car show the 4th @ the ACC Riverside campus.
> http://www.austincc.edu/newsroom/index.php...ACC+Newsroom%29
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

WHO HERE IN THE ATX INSTALL AIR/HYDRALICS FOR A GOOD $$$....OR EVEN UNDER A SHADED TREE TYPE..?? :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

dropped


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

I have front fillers for a 85 regal for sale


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 24 2011, 01:32 PM~20619378
> *dropped
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 24 2011, 03:32 PM~20619378
> *dropped
> 
> 
> ...


* dem 13s will look good on that..  *


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

lifted

i think the pics to big grr


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

whats up ATX any shows coming up


----------



## GUERRERO (Jan 27, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 210callejeros_@May 25 2011, 10:44 AM~20625308
> *whats up ATX any shows coming up
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 25 2011, 11:39 AM~20625255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* so are you goin' to lower it or lift it??? :biggrin: *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 25 2011, 11:15 PM~20630744
> * so are you goin' to lower it or lift it??? :biggrin:
> *



or



both??? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@May 26 2011, 10:07 AM~20632340
> *or
> both???  :biggrin:
> *


* yeah, what he said??... :biggrin: *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUERRERO_@May 25 2011, 02:20 PM~20626331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* don't make me call Kazerock to battle... :biggrin: *


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

Que pasa ATX


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

Any body coming down for the heat wave in SA


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 210callejeros_@May 26 2011, 05:47 PM~20635185
> *Any body coming down for the heat wave in SA
> *


* not me...I'll be in Dallas for the Majestix's Picnic... :biggrin: *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnN57eB-WZo..._embedded#at=39


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

mnN57eB-WZo&feature


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 210callejeros_@May 26 2011, 04:47 PM~20635185
> *Any body coming down for the heat wave in SA
> *


  nope.....


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 26 2011, 09:29 PM~20637049
> *mnN57eB-WZo&feature
> *


 :biggrin: thats urs??


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 25 2011, 11:15 PM~20630744
> * so are you goin' to lower it or lift it??? :biggrin:
> *


lifting it minor for now :cheesy:
baggin in the future

hopefully i can take it to dallas this weekend and buy some 24s :wow:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 27 2011, 11:22 AM~20640626
> *lifting it minor for now :cheesy:
> baggin in the future
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

Sup 512


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 210callejeros_@May 27 2011, 12:52 PM~20641144
> *Sup 512
> *


sup mayne, yall getting ready for the heatwave this weekend??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bump512_@May 27 2011, 08:10 AM~20639431
> *:biggrin:  thats urs??
> *


* yes sir...picked it up today...sounds better than the video... :biggrin: *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 26 2011, 07:33 PM~20635724
> * not me...I'll be in Dallas for the Majestix's Picnic... :biggrin:
> *


What up Alex, Yall be safe goin to DFW. Say what up to my homies The Big M


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 28 2011, 09:41 AM~20645958
> *What up Alex, Yall be safe goin to DFW. Say what up to my homies The Big M
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 28 2011, 11:36 PM~20649394
> *
> *


Dont forget da pics :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 29 2011, 08:08 AM~20650444
> *Dont forget da pics :biggrin:
> *


* :angry: sorry..no pics...we got a new camera and they forgot to bring the charger for it  *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

this new lil sucks..I outta here...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> this new lil sucks..I outta here...


this goin take some gettin use too 
i will have to see how this works on my cell


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

73monte said:


> this new lil sucks..I outta here...


sucks worst on phone!!!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

*June 5, 2011
*12:00-6:00
ROYAL RANGERS
OUTPOST 76
TEMPLO MONTE SINAI
6210 E. Riverside Dr.
Austin, TX
*CAR REGISTRATION FEE-$25.00
"This is a Drug & Alcohol Free Event"
CALL COMMANDER JOHNNY SALINAS FOR 
INFORMATION
512-484-5442
TROPHIES AWARDED FOR
THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES
BEST INTERIOR
BEST EXTERIOR
BEST ALL AROUND
BEST OF SHOW
*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

what tha hell happned..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

bump512 said:


> sucks worst on phone!!!


x2:angry:


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

waz up alex how was ur trip hope everyone doing good


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

beto68 said:


> waz up alex how was ur trip hope everyone doing good


*it was freggin HOT...everyone is good..just eating everything in the house..*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

i finally get to login on my cell


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

73monte said:


> * :angry: sorry..no pics...we got a new camera and they forgot to bring the charger for it  *


 x2 this is bs


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

bump512 said:


> *June 5, 2011
> *12:00-6:00
> ROYAL RANGERS
> OUTPOST 76
> ...


*man, why does Brother Salias have shows the same day as other shows...*


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

2 many adds on this shit


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

73monte said:


> *man, why does Brother Salias have shows the same day as other shows...*


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

so i bought 22s from dallas get home check 1s different 
got the new one today about to slap it on :cheesy:

ps the new layout looks like shit


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

<p>


DA_SQUID said:


> so i bought 22s from dallas get home check 1s different <img src="/forums/images/smilies/sad.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Frown" smilieid="11" class="inlineimg" /></p>
> <p>got the new one today about to slap it on <img src="images/smilies/cheesy.gif" border="0" alt="" title=":cheesy:" smilieid="17" class="inlineimg" /></p>
> <p> </p>
> <p>ps the new layout looks like shit


</p>
<p> </p>
pic r it didnt happen.. lol O n da phone version looks n sucks even worse.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

good morning peeps:uh:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

DA_SQUID said:


> so i bought 22s from dallas get home check 1s different
> got the new one today about to slap it on :cheesy:
> 
> ps the new layout looks like shit


post pics


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

painting the black pieces orange


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

DA_SQUID said:


> painting the black pieces orange


nice u can paint that black strip like ur car


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

QUOTE=73monte;14080205]* don't make me call Kazerock to battle... :biggrin: *[/QUOTE]
sweet...... my mind is ready but my body aint......:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Bump from page 3


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

Cut N 3's said:


> Bump from page 3


nice
:boink::boink:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:fool2:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:nosad:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

Cut N 3's said:


> Bump from page 3


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

bump ttt


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

t t t


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

To hoT Today
:burn::burn::burn:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

KAZE86CUTTY said:


> QUOTE=73monte;14080205]* don't make me call Kazerock to battle... :biggrin: *


sweet...... my mind is ready but my body aint......:biggrin::thumbsup:[/QUOTE]
getting old bro???


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

man this new lil is fucking slow!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

word !


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cut N 3's said:


> word !


 what word ?


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

Urban Dictionary: *word*
1) well said 2)said in a agreement 3) can be used as a greeting, hey whats up....:roflmao::rofl::rimshot:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* WORD *


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

word to ma bruthas!!! anyone cruising for the ROT rally??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* I am....I wish *


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

73monte said:


> * I am....I wish *


x2
everytime theres a show my cars in rehab 
whenever there isnt its perfectly fine


anyways this is what it looks like









but now its in the garage


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

DA_SQUID said:


> x2
> everytime theres a show my cars in rehab
> whenever there isnt its perfectly fine
> 
> ...


i thought you had the back squatted??


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

bump512 said:


> i thought you had the back squatted??


nah my car sits high
well the car was sitting on a hill and the other side was still on stocks

ive never actually seen what my car looks like on a flat surface


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

beto68 said:


> what word ?





bump512 said:


> Urban Dictionary: *word*
> 1) well said 2)said in a agreement 3) can be used as a greeting, hey whats up....:roflmao::rofl::rimshot:





73monte said:


> * WORD *


*WORD UP!

*


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

Cut N 3's said:


> *WORD UP!
> 
> *


word on the streets is.....................................












:dunno:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

DA_SQUID said:


> nah my car sits high
> well the car was sitting on a hill and the other side was still on stocks
> 
> ive never actually seen what my car looks like on a flat surface


oh man....well that y there called PROJECTS!!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

bump512 said:


> word on the streets is.....................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its bout to go down in Da Streets of ATX dats My WORD


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

:thumbsup::biggrin::h5:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

Cut N 3's said:


> its bout to go down in Da Streets of ATX dats My WORD


hno:hno:hno:


word up....should i bring my word up material!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*any one know where I can get a set of 13's at..prefer new.*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

*Thread Information*

*Users Browsing this Thread*

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)

Cut N 3's
Sr.Castro
:wave:


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

73monte said:


> *any one know where I can get a set of 13's at..prefer new.*


gills tire if u want to make a trip to sa


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

210callejeros said:


> gills tire if u want to make a trip to sa


 do they have them in stock or do they have to order them?? What brand also?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

Cut N 3's said:


> *Thread Information*
> 
> *Users Browsing this Thread*
> 
> ...


SUP LAMARK 




SHADE OF LOVE TOOK 1PLACE IN LUXURY CLASS 2 DAY AT THE SLATON CAR SHOW


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Sr.Castro said:


> SUP LAMARK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what it dew Rocky, any pics


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*Congrats Rocky on your win...:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

Sunday July 3rd.



















:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*ok, I have a question..I notice that some topics have stars next to their titles..What's it for???*


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

73monte said:


> *ok, I have a question..I notice that some topics have stars next to their titles..What's it for???*


I think those mean that they are the REALLY popular ones. They get alot of posts constantly....
Jus a guess...:dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* Your probably right Lola...but I don't know....*


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*has anyone figure out how to post pics..*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:burn::burn::burn::burn:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> *has anyone figure out how to post pics..*


i know if u post from photobucket nothings changes, u just copy and paste like u used too. But just paste into ur reply. i dont know about insert image


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

73monte said:


> do they have them in stock or do they have to order them?? What brand also?


all chrome is usually in stock if u want gold they have to order them last time he told me they are galaxy wire wheels


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

Lola* said:


> :thumbsup::biggrin::h5:


 TTT..........................


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

210callejeros said:


> all chrome is usually in stock if u want gold they have to order them last time he told me they are galaxy wire wheels


*where at in SA??*


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

x512


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

heard there is a carshow 51st and lamar for fathers day??? thats all the details i know??


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

finally got it :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*looks good Squid..*


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

Classic car show

http://www.kodoskorner.com/AACA/FathersDay11.pdf



bump512 said:


> heard there is a carshow 51st and lamar for fathers day??? thats all the details i know??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

sup ATX


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> sup ATX


what up Alex, see u later on tonight


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

bump512 said:


> heard there is a carshow 51st and lamar for fathers day??? thats all the details i know??



u goin?


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

Cut N 3's said:


> what up Alex, see u later on tonight


:uh::x:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

back on the hunt for some wheels...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Hope all u dads out there enjoyed ur Fathers Day


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Wha'st good Atx ,i hate this new format on lay it low:thumbsdown:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

no i did not attend...too f*ckin hot man!!! and this new lil sucks balls!!!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

DA_SQUID said:


> finally got it :cheesy:


so when r the wheels gettn paint??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

210callejeros said:


> all chrome is usually in stock if u want gold they have to order them last time he told me they are galaxy wire wheels


* I tried to call Gil's tires and wheels, but no answer...are they closed on Mondays??? *


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

> There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)
> Lola** 73monte


:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Lola* said:


> :wave:


how you doing Lola...You ready for Saturday?? It's gonna be a hot one... :burn:


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

73monte said:


> how you doing Lola...You ready for Saturday?? It's gonna be a hot one... :burn:


Ugh! NO! Im never prepared to stand out in the sun, getting darker, parking cars. Lol! :rofl:
(I was an inside slave)
Its coming up fast though!! ​


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*lol..I heard you were...your crazy girl... *


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

73monte said:


> *lol..I heard you were...your crazy girl... *


:yes:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

73monte said:


> * I tried to call Gil's tires and wheels, but no answer...are they closed on Mondays??? *


Sorry homie haven't got on lil in a while they are usually open mon- sat I'll try to go by and I'll get a good Phone number


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

73monte said:


> * I tried to call Gil's tires and wheels, but no answer...are they closed on Mondays??? *


Sorry homie haven't got on lil in a while they are usually open mon- sat I'll try to go by and I'll get a good Phone number :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

look at rick.......cool!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

210callejeros said:


> Sorry homie haven't got on lil in a while they are usually open mon- sat I'll try to go by and I'll get a good Phone number :biggrin:


*it's all good homie. But I just ordered me some 72 spokes cross lace from galaxy wires... *


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

pics??? how they look alex??


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

96_impalass said:


>


*Big Rick let me know if you could use any help...*:naughty:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Mack10 said:


> *Big Rick let me know if you could use any help...*:naughty:


:naughty::nicoderm:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

73monte said:


> *it's all good homie. But I just ordered me some 72 spokes cross lace from galaxy wires... *


bad ass thats what i want for my 78 MC how much did they charge u if u dont mind me asking


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

bump512 said:


> pics??? how they look alex??


* they're round and have a lot of spoke things in the middle..... naw just kidding Bump..I haven't gotten them yet..should be here by Mon....*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

210callejeros said:


> bad ass thats what i want for my 78 MC how much did they charge u if u dont mind me asking


* I don't mind..13 X7 reversed with 72 spoke cross lace all chrome -$500 + MC wheel chips -$60 + shipping -$100 = $660 *
*which I think that's a good deal...Oh yeah, that's with all the accessories..adapters,knock off tool and hex head knock offs. I wanted the bowtie knock offs, but that was extra. I will get them later later, not right now right now.*


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Got me another Fleetwood today:biggrin:


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

73monte said:


> * I don't mind..13 X7 reversed with 72 spoke cross lace all chrome -$500 + MC wheel chips -$60 + shipping -$100 = $660 *
> *which I think that's a good deal...Oh yeah, that's with all the accessories..adapters,knock off tool and hex head knock offs. I wanted the bowtie knock offs, but that was extra. I will get them later later, not right now right now.*


That's a hell of a deal! Do u have a Phone number I can have to contact them. Getting them later later is never a bad Idea that's what I always do but I get side tracked with other parts and end up with lots of parts but nothing complete! Lol


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

DKM ATX said:


> Got me another Fleetwood today:biggrin:


:0:thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> * I don't mind..13 X7 reversed with 72 spoke cross lace all chrome -$500 + MC wheel chips -$60 + shipping -$100 = $660 *
> *which I think that's a good deal...Oh yeah, that's with all the accessories..adapters,knock off tool and hex head knock offs. I wanted the bowtie knock offs, but that was extra. I will get them later later, not right now right now.*


:h5:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

good deal!! so can we call and say ALEX said "HOOK it UP"??? ha ha


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Cut N 3's said:


> :0:thumbsup:


 That call you made forced me to get off my ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DKM ATX said:


> That call you made forced me to get off my ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


 just need a good cleaning and some odds and ends and your set


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

strokedoutss said:


> 951-360-8500 let him know armando gave you the number from phoenix az


ask for Oscar..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Cut N 3's said:


> :h5:


*what time are you getting to the show on Saturday....*


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

73monte said:


> just need a good cleaning and some odds and ends and your set


 Yep


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

DKM ATX said:


> Got me another Fleetwood today:biggrin:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

DKM ATX said:


> That call you made forced me to get off my ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


got to get u in da streets


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> *what time are you getting to the show on Saturday....*


not sure if i will be able to make now


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

Cut N 3's said:


> not sure if i will be able to make now


Ummmm EXCUSE ME?? :thumbsdown::angry::twak:


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

Jus a friendly reminder guys!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Lola* said:


> Ummmm EXCUSE ME?? :thumbsdown::angry::twak:


sorry  ill still try to come thou


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Cut N 3's said:


> got to get u in da streets


 just tt my body man


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Cut N 3's said:


> sorry  ill still try to come thou


_SO ARE YOU GOIN' OR NOT???? Because I need to know before I take my daughter's pedal car out there....._


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

tomorrow will be the first time for some people seeing my car for the year i had it :0

pretty good at keeping secrets ehh? :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

cool, looking forward to see it.


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

73monte said:


> ask for Oscar..


Thanks homie


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DA_SQUID said:


> tomorrow will be the first time for some people seeing my car for the year i had it :0
> 
> pretty good at keeping secrets ehh? :biggrin:


*no not really..You never went anywhere in it..lol *

*are you for sure goin' to the show tomorrow...is your dad taking his truck..*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> _SO ARE YOU GOIN' OR NOT???? Because I need to know before I take my daughter's pedal car out there....._


no ill be at da bus station. i wanted to walk over there to say whats up n show my support


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* where are you goin' now????*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

210callejeros said:


> Thanks homie


* Not a problem...that's what it's all about...helping each other out..*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> * where are you goin' now????*


Tulsa, :happysad: i was tryin to find a later bus route but couldnt, so i have to miss da show.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Cut N 3's said:


> Tulsa, :happysad: i was tryin to find a later bus route but couldnt, so i have to miss da show.


* Tulsa?? What's happening up there?? *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* TTT...I hope everyone made it out to the show for Juju.. *


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

I made it out,i will post pic's tmrw..Good job MNM on the event, JUJU has a lot of love in her corner


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* cool..thanks homie.. *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sup ATX will be hangin out down there alot more now ......anything goin down july 4th weekend


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

Thanx to EVERYONE who made it out to the show yesterday to show love & support! It was a great turnout and its great to see so many people of the community be able to get together on a beautiful day and chill. Pictures should be up soon in the show thread so everyone check them out! Thanx again! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* Your welcome Lola.. *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

DKM ATX said:


>


i did a bad ass 360, parked it, and got out...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

DKM ATX said:


>


god damn thats a sick ass regal in the back


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

MiKLO said:


> i did a bad ass 360, parked it, and got out...


 Boy you are a damn fool :biggrin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

DA_SQUID said:


> god damn thats a sick ass regal in the back


seen ya car squid!! lookin nice bro...


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

did anyone see that pedal car on SWANGAS???


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> sup ATX will be hangin out down there alot more now ......anything goin down july 4th weekend


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

73monte said:


> * Not a problem...that's what it's all about...helping each other out..*


 yes sir...i couldnt agree with u more.:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

MiKLO said:


> i did a bad ass 360, parked it, and got out...


*i was like.....:wow: when you did that !!*


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

210callejeros said:


> yes sir...i couldnt agree with u more.:thumbsup:


That grille is so raw Homie


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

DKM ATX said:


> Boy you are a damn fool :biggrin:





MR.*512* said:


> *i was like.....:wow: when you did that !!*


:roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

bump512 said:


> seen ya car squid!! lookin nice bro...


x2


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Big shout out all the way from San Angelo


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

210callejeros said:


> yes sir...i couldnt agree with u more.:thumbsup:


clean!!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

bump512 said:


> seen ya car squid!! lookin nice bro...


thanks bro


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

DA_SQUID said:


> thanks bro


big timer...


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

CUZICAN said:


> That grille is so raw Homie


Thanks


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

bump512 said:


> clean!!!


Thanks


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

How does lowrider scene get at the heat wave


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> sup ATX will be hangin out down there alot more now ......anything goin down july 4th weekend


what it dew Slim:wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

GOOD MORNING ATX


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

210callejeros said:


> How does lowrider scene get at the heat wave


:burn: i would say its 50/50?? hot rods/donk vs lowriders..every year es different...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

210callejeros said:


> How does lowrider scene get at the heat wave


i think it will be a little better this year, WEGO made it a bonus point show... so it should bring a few this year


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

210callejeros said:


> yes sir...i couldnt agree with u more.:thumbsup:


*thats a sick monte carlo you got there homie...*

*Oh yeah, I got my wheels in today...*


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

73monte said:


> *thats a sick monte carlo you got there homie...*
> 
> *Oh yeah, I got my wheels in today...*



NICE !!


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

73monte said:


> *thats a sick monte carlo you got there homie...*
> 
> *Oh yeah, I got my wheels in today...*



NICE !!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* thanks Vic...see ya tomorrow *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> *thats a sick monte carlo you got there homie...*
> 
> *Oh yeah, I got my wheels in today...*


looks good Alex


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

whats everyone doin sunday n for da 4 of july?


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

Cut N 3's said:


> whats everyone doin sunday n for da 4 of july?


Gonna go stand in the heat at the show tomorrow.
And after that that will be enough outside for me until HeatWave comes. lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Cut N 3's said:


> whats everyone doin sunday n for da 4 of july?


* The 4th is on Monday...but well be at the show on Sunday... *


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

73monte said:


> *thats a sick monte carlo you got there homie...*
> 
> *Oh yeah, I got my wheels in today...*


THEY ARE NICE ALEX!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::angel:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Nice show today....a lot of nice rides out today ......rollers that 65 was on point very nice


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

73monte said:


> *thats a sick monte carlo you got there homie...*
> 
> *Oh yeah, I got my wheels in today...*


 They gangsta! I love that old skool traditional look hopefully I'll order mine in a week or two waiting on my bonus


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

HAPPY 4 OF JULY TO ALL U PIMPS, PLAYAS, HUSTLERS, N HOMIES!


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Nice show today....a lot of nice rides out today ......rollers that 65 was on point very nice


Thanks homie ! Glad u enjoyed the show. Lots of nice cars and good variety for everyone. Thanks to everyone that came out and supported the car show !!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

210callejeros said:


> They gangsta! I love that old skool traditional look hopefully I'll order mine in a week or two waiting on my bonus


*thanx homie... I am still waiting on my wheel chips though...*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* anytime Victor...it was a great turn out too... :thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

Sup ATX everyone enjoying the heat! it's been kicking my ass this fat boy need a/c!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lilmikelv (Nov 1, 2007)

hey sup atx im just letting you know OURSTYLE Tx will be holding a car show in pecos tx, check it out in the shows and topix would be cool if some of you homies made it check it out. Were tryin to keep lowriding strong in West Tx.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

already


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

Sup ATX


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

bump512 said:


> already





FPEREZII said:


> :wave:


what up what up what up!:nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

210callejeros said:


> Sup ATX everyone enjoying the heat! it's been kicking my ass this fat boy need a/c!


*no shi+...I think I am melting away in this heat ... lol*
:rofl::burn:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> *no shi+...I think I am melting away in this heat ... lol*
> :rofl::burn:


i thank some of us might be blacker then a bag of charco by da end of the summer:burn:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:burn: sup 512!!!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

Cut N 3's said:


> i thank some of us might be blacker then a bag of charco by da end of the summer:burn:


Not even gonna look black gonna look purple lol what's good ATX


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

i want to sell my 64


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:shocked: ????$$$$$


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

210callejeros said:


> Not even gonna look black gonna look purple lol what's good ATX


* haha haha ...no doubt... *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

96_impalass said:


> i want to sell my 64


* You can't sell your dad's car......*


----------



## LivinLegend (Nov 2, 2006)

96_impalass said:


>


 looks like my sis n law, hairy arms and all


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

73monte said:


> * haha haha ...no doubt... *


lmao tru dat


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

LivinLegend said:


> looks like my sis n law, hairy arms and all


trust me they were not that hairy. that was the last thing i was looking at


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

73monte said:


> * You can't sell your dad's car......*


well it has to go.. i dont have no time for it..


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

Sup ATX!


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

73monte said:


> * haha haha ...no doubt... *[/QUOTESup homie u put those rims on yet


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

210callejeros said:


> 73monte said:
> 
> 
> > * haha haha ...no doubt... *[/QUOTESup homie u put those rims on yet
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*For Sale..4 Chevy Bowtie wheel chips. The blue piece comes off so you can paint to match your ride. It's held on with 3M double sided tape. $30. I paid $75+ painting them...not rattle can either...PM me if intrested. 








*


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

96_impalass said:


> i want to sell my 64


Pictures and a price. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*I guess everyone was busy at a car show to get on LIL today.....*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> *I guess everyone was busy at a car show to get on LIL today.....*


No i just didnt have a computer


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

how you doin Alex


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

sup 512


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Cut N 3's said:


> how you doin Alex


 . 

* doing good...just chilling at the crib waiting on my car. 
How have you been doing??*


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

tha f bomb in progress


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

<br>







<br>


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DA_SQUID said:


> tha f bomb in progress


DAMMMMNNNN!!!!!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:x:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*my new wheel chips....::*


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

DA_SQUID said:


> tha f bomb in progress


:thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

73monte said:


> *my new wheel chips....::*


Very nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 254BIGFISH (Jan 14, 2011)

DA_SQUID said:


> tha f bomb in progress


Nice!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> .
> 
> *doing good...just chilling at the crib waiting on my car.
> How have you been doing??*


Doin good just puttin in time at work while they still lettin me. Plus this heat aint no joke out here. i think i might pass for SIC713 twin soon lol hows da car comin cant wait to see it


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

x512


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

73monte said:


> *my new wheel chips....::*


 Looking good. hopefully I'll be in Austin for the heat wave but not in my car going to tow my compadres chop top Mazda


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## luckyboi64 (Jan 18, 2010)

whats up ATX.......if you need any work done air condition (for the house) or some painting ,patching a hole in the wall, or replace that old toilet, or install a new ceiling fan or ligth fixture in the bathroom get at me im very reliable and have certifications yes this is what i do for a living also for bigger jobs i do have the work insurance all legal right here just looking for some side work out there if any of you or someone you know has an issue and needs some help with something pm me im very reliable trustworthy no job is to small let me know what you got ill get back to you thanks also i do slight refrigerators repairs and car ACs coming soon im not to good at it right now i only know minor things....................also im getting my trailer soon so if you need help picking up that project car or transporting you engine to shop if you have no way of doing so and picking up parts from other places possibly out of town ill bring it back to you if im headed out that way let me know wont charge you an arm and leg


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

DKM ATX said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

anybody got pics from da Heat Wave?????


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

???


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

[/FONT][/COLOR][/IMG]


----------



## 254BIGFISH (Jan 14, 2011)

Sup Cats!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

254BIGFISH said:


> Sup Cats!


what up big fish:wave::inout:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

what up atx... how was the heat wave show?


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*any body out there????? *


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

hello....


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> *any body out there????? *


:wave:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

i think ther heat wave still in effect!!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

bump512 said:


> i think ther heat wave still in effect!!!!


:burn:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

what good atx :wave:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

uffin: where the pics Mr 512....


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

acosta512 said:


> uffin: where the pics Mr 512....


what pics ur got???? Mr 512????


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

T. T. T


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

What uuup?


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

too slow in herr...??


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

hellooo.....???


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

bump512 said:


> hellooo.....???


*Trampia video shoot yesterday???:thumbsup:*


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

73monte said:


> *Trampia video shoot yesterday???:thumbsup:*


:yes:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

To all my Austin and Cen Tex homies thats wantin to show in Dallas next weekend n didnt pre-reg, there lettin ppl move sun mornin 7-10 for out side spots:nicoderm::inout:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

dose any1 have that oldschool cd when the smoke clears prt1 by sam houston boys it have that song about austi and it hav that song that say all the do is bopbopbop if u do post that bight on utube or ill buy a copy from u


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

ANYONE POSTING UP AT THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND AT THE NORTH LAMAR EVENT CENTER? .... I'LL BE THERE FOSHO!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

BLVD ACES 4 LIFE said:


>



What he said!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> ANYONE POSTING UP AT THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND AT THE NORTH LAMAR EVENT CENTER? .... I'LL BE THERE FOSHO!


* ANY PICS??? I DIDN'T GO WASNT FEELING TO GOOD....*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*hello???*


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

local shows with people who dony know shit about cars are bullshit. second time its happen to me already :guns:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DA_SQUID said:


> local shows with people who dony know shit about cars are bullshit. second time its happen to me already :guns:


*What happened Squid?? Did they skip you or something?? *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

nah im not mad at the fact I didny get a trophey or nothing. but at heatwave I was put under american muscle street or some gay class likr that. 
at this show I was informed I was put in a weird catogory aswell. I wouldnt be mad if I lost against xars I would normally go against but t hgs is gettin outta hand 

I guess patterns and big rims are to complicated for some people :happysad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*Are you serious??? Muscle with a V6?? And wierd class??? WTF is that?? REALLY??? That's bs...you should be under slab or donk....because of the wheels...that's my opinion...

What's up Felix?!:wave:*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what's good everyone! Alex how's da monte? this is da Chop topic where da pics at? lol


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

yes thats was at heatwave!! thats what I was saying its nowhere near muscle 
and those classes sound about rght also but they said I was olaced into a weird class im not sure what tho


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

_* My head light assembly...welded and molded into one piece... 










and my replacement hood..my other one is hanging in my mom's garage. 








*_


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* the back deck or package tray...after knocking off all the bando and putting fiber glass.








*


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: Can't wait to see the "Chop 73" remix.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

FPEREZII said:


> :thumbsup: Can't wait to see the "Chop 73" remix.


* Me either...it's only been sense June... *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*amy back deck...a piece of it anyways....

a







*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

_a







_


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* Where are you 512?!?!?! HELLO!!!! :dunno:*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*THIS IS WHY I STAY ON FB>>>NO ONE GETS ON LIL THAT MUCH ANYMORE!!!!! :angry:*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

i just need a lap top so i can be on alot more


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

73monte said:


> * Where are you 512?!?!?! HELLO!!!! :dunno:*


 Man what's good alex? Can't wait to see them monte remix as well!


----------



## Latroca (Mar 23, 2006)

What's the new color going to be alex?


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

73monte said:


> * Where are you 512?!?!?! HELLO!!!! :dunno:*


 Sup homie mc looking good I like how u did the headlights into one piece!


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

..........hello


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

_* what's up everyone, thanks for the props on the mc...I can't wait till it's done either. It's color is goin' to be candy colbot blue...flaked the hell out....and patterns throughout the car. *_


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> _* what's up everyone, thanks for the props on the mc...I can't wait till it's done either. It's color is goin' to be candy colbot blue...flaked the hell out....and patterns throughout the car. *_


CANT WAIT TO SEE HER COME HOME:thumbsup:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

x512....what it do 512??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Cut N 3's said:


> CANT WAIT TO SEE HER COME HOME:thumbsup:


* I know, she's so far away.. 
Post up a pic of your new girl...don't be a tight wad and not share her with us.. *


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

mrlowrider77 said:


> TTT


*+ how you doing Mrlowrider...how is your mc doiing.. :wave:*


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

FPEREZII said:


> :wave:


*What's up Felix?? You out on the boat right now ? :wave:*


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

SUP CENTRAL TX!


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

73monte said:


> *+ how you doing Mrlowrider...how is your mc doiing.. :wave:*



THE MC IS GETTING A FACELIFT....HOPEFULLY IT GETS DONE FOR VEGAS


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

mrlowrider77 said:


> THE MC IS GETTING A FACELIFT....HOPEFULLY IT GETS DONE FOR VEGAS


* damn...mine is getting a major face lift too....do you still have to place at an LRM show to compete in the Vegas show or do you just register and go now??*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* ENTRY FEE IS CANED FOODS OR ANYTHING NONPERISABLE ITEMS 








*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> * damn...mine is getting a major face lift too....do you still have to place at an LRM show to compete in the Vegas show or do you just register and go now??*


 u can register!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

73monte said:


> * damn...mine is getting a major face lift too....do you still have to place at an LRM show to compete in the Vegas show or do you just register and go now??*


I DONT THINK IT MATTERS IF YOU PLACE TO COMPETE IN VEGAS I HAVE MEMBERS FROM MY CLUB THAT DIDNT ATTEND NO LOWRIDER SHOWS ALL YEAR BUT THEY PLACED AT VEGAS LOWRIDER.......YOU BUSTING OUT FOR VEGAS?


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

I think you just have to place to be eligible for sweepstakes. best of year awards


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

mrlowrider77 said:


> I DONT THINK IT MATTERS IF YOU PLACE TO COMPETE IN VEGAS I HAVE MEMBERS FROM MY CLUB THAT DIDNT ATTEND NO LOWRIDER SHOWS ALL YEAR BUT THEY PLACED AT VEGAS LOWRIDER.......YOU BUSTING OUT FOR VEGAS?


* If everything comes out the way that I picture it and my money is right...I might make the 24 hour drive. If not , I will be there next year for sho if everything comes out the way I picture it..fingers crossed.. *


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

yea buddy...!!


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

ClassicPlayer said:


> I think you just have to place to be eligible for sweepstakes. best of year awards



YEAH THATS WHAT I HEARD....


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

73monte said:


> * ENTRY FEE IS CANED FOODS OR ANYTHING NONPERISABLE ITEMS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 _* Don't forget this Saturday in the ATX!!!!*_


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

mrlowrider77 said:


> YEAH THATS WHAT I HEARD....


* Are you busting out in Vegas?? I might go just to go if my car isn't ready..But I would drive to, I don't know how planes do it with power wheel chairs and if they rent cars or vans with a ramp in them.. *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*T.G.I.F.!!!! *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

_*ttt.. :thumbsup:*_


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Anybody coming to SA for the Ro show:cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* I am not, but I think some peeps from Midnight Memories C.C. wills be there.. *


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Vintage Valadez said:


>


* post up some pics from the show homie.. uffin:*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* Knocked the hell out...:roflmao: 








*


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

73monte said:


> * Knocked the hell out...:roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hahahahaha I seen that!!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

73monte said:


> * Knocked the hell out...:roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nothing new he prob just downed a hotdog


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

Man these fires are crazy!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* No shit Bump...I talked to Bobby (pink mc) and he is all packed up and ready to go if they tell him too..he is in the Cedar creek area....*


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

wow man, yea better now.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*Bump always looking good on da streets... 








*


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

mmmmmhhh thx!!!


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

73monte said:


> * I am not, but I think some peeps from Midnight Memories C.C. wills be there.. *


:yessad: Yep! We were there in the heat...
All good though! :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*Now now Lola, it wasn't that hot out there. Stop exagerating... :biggrin: *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* I almost had to put a beat down on Porky's azz...he kept trying to look down my girls shirt...  








*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> * Knocked the hell out...:roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know i didnt catch him slippin someone willl :rofl:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Austin
















Dallas
















Houston


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Cut N 3's said:


> Austin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That"s whats up


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

clean lm!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*looking good Lamark..looking real good... I mean the car too..no ****.. *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* 512 UP IN THIS MUTHAFKER!!!! *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

73monte said:


> * 512 UP IN THIS MUTHAFKER!!!! *


 TTT


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

Lol! Yu know Im not used to no heat Alex!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

Cut N 3's said:


> Austin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Lola* said:


> :thumbsup:


page 1600


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Lola* said:


> Lol! Yu know Im not used to no heat Alex!!! :biggrin:


* Oh yeah, I forget about you being an inside slave... :roflmao::roflmao:*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DKM ATX said:


> page 1600


* You know that's how we do it in the ATX....WE DO IT BIG , BUT LOW TO THE GROUND. *


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

73monte said:


> * Oh yeah, I forget about you being an inside slave... :roflmao::roflmao:*


Yes'm. Iz stayz inside wit da air conditiona. :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Lola* said:


> Yes'm. Iz stayz inside wit da air conditiona. :yes:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*T. G. I. F....ready to go to Dallas for the Boulevard Aces and Branded Customs 3rd Annual car show... *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

TTT.


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

73monte said:


>


OMG! Even with the 49875957492758942 posts yu put on FB I STILL forgot about this show. Ill check with Fabian & see if he's goin up that way since we arent going to Oklahoma anymore..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* I hope to see Midnight Memories there Lola*. It should would be nice to see the ATX repesented up North... *


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

73monte said:


> * I hope to see Midnight Memories there Lola*. It should would be nice to see the ATX repesented up North... *


Damn. NO PRESSURE...
I will get in contact with Fabian today. :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* It's cool if you can't make it, no pressure... *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

_* T. T. M. F. T.!!!! *_


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

yea buddy!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*what's goin' on Bump...what's new???? :thumbsup:*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*HELOOOoooo!!! OOooo!!!OOo!! O!! *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* Ok 512!!! I know that all of you have heard about the wild fires in Bastrop. Well me and a couple of friends are taking up a collection of personal hygene items (toothbrush, tooth paste, deoderant etc...) and household items (blankets, bed linnings, detergent etc...) Not to forget the non-perishable food and water. We will be taken it over this Sun..and if you would like to contribute please bring it by my home. If you don't know where I live let me know and I will give you my address. THANK YOU in advance.  *


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

cool alex!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

bump512 said:


> cool alex!!


* Just helping out where I can Bump. *


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

I am throwing a fundraising/Birthday Car Show on October 22, 2011. The Car show will be an opportunity to raise money for the National Breast Cancer Foundation & also a chance to celebrate my 22ND birthday doing what I love the most.  I feel that I am blessed to have the opportunity to be another year older, and a lot of women don't recieve the same opportunity. I want to recognize these strong women and also have a chance to raise money to save lives. I hope you guys can make it out and celebrate with me!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Lola* said:


> I am throwing a fundraising/Birthday Car Show on October 22, 2011. The Car show will be an opportunity to raise money for the National Breast Cancer Foundation & also a chance to celebrate my 22ND birthday doing what I love the most.  I feel that I am blessed to have the opportunity to be another year older, and a lot of women don't recieve the same opportunity. I want to recognize these strong women and also have a chance to raise money to save lives. I hope you guys can make it out and celebrate with me!!
> View attachment 362366


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

cool!!


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

I really hope you guys can come out! Just got the word that Trampia & Caddy Kartel will be preforming! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* I will be there Lola* , hopefully my car is done... *


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

x52!!! where about is the show on rundberg?? and alex i cant wait to see the remix!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

bump512 said:


> x52!!! where about is the show on rundberg?? and alex i cant wait to see the remix!!!:thumbsup:


* haha haha Bump, I think I am goin' to change the name from Chop 73 to the Remix.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

bump512 said:


> x52!!! where about is the show on rundberg?? and alex i cant wait to see the remix!!!:thumbsup:


 Its right across from the Valero & down the street from Dobie. Its a school called Harmony, thats where I work now. Glad to hear that yu guys can make it! *SPREAD THE WORD!!!! *:thumbsup:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

IM WONDERING IF ANY OF YOU MIGHT KNOW I HEARD MY OLD CADDY IS DOWN IN AUSTIN CAN ANYONE HELP ME GET AHOLD OF THE NEW OWNER OF IT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

214RIDERZ said:


> IM WONDERING IF ANY OF YOU MIGHT KNOW I HEARD MY OLD CADDY IS DOWN IN AUSTIN CAN ANYONE HELP ME GET AHOLD OF THE NEW OWNER OF IT


It's here homie..a club called Pure Elegence has it. I don't know the owner though, sorry homie.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

sup 512!!!


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

COULD SEE IF U CAN FIND OUT SOME INFO FOR ME


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

214RIDERZ said:


> COULD SEE IF U CAN FIND OUT SOME INFO FOR ME


* If I see him again , I will try. What do you need, just a name and number or what??*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

bump512 said:


> sup 512!!!


* What it do Senor Bump..:wave:..I got the phrase that pays... T. G. I. F.!!!!!! *


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

chillin bro!! ACL in town, diez y seis weekend at fiesta garden i think they gonna have some low lows out there too!!! , mayweather vs ortiz?? :thumbsup:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

yea name in number be good thanks homie


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

bump512 said:


> chillin bro!! ACL in town, diez y seis weekend at fiesta garden i think they gonna have some low lows out there too!!! , mayweather vs ortiz?? :thumbsup:


 * Yeah, at the Diez Y Seis there suppose to have low lows tomorrow, but I don't know if it's a show or an exhibition only...are you goin' to any of the ACL?? *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

214RIDERZ said:


> yea name in number be good thanks homie


*I'll see what I can do for you bro... *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

2 DAY THE DAY FOR SAN ANTOS, 2 SEE WHO KING OF THE STREET ON HOPPING, MAKE SURE ITS ON 13S ,


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

No ACL for me bro.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* yeah, no ACL for me either... don't like kanya west anyway.. :roflmao:*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*T. T. M. F. T......:wave:*


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

x52!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* What it do Bump ... :wave:*


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

chilling bro, how bout u??


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

bump512 said:


> chilling bro, how bout u??


* Doing the same, just waiting on my ride, I didn't think it would take this long...  *


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

73monte said:


> * Doing the same, just waiting on my ride, I didn't think it would take this long...  *


hate that feeling, but when its done, its all worth the wait!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

bump512 said:


> hate that feeling, but when its done, its all worth the wait!!!


* I hope so, this is the first time he is spraying candy on something this big. ( he usually does pedal cars or bikes)...Sooo, I am hoping it comes out as good as he says it will... :angelpraying)*


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

yea man, candy is a tricky thing. i think the CLEARING stages had alot to do with it too. hope all is good when its done!! so r u doing the whole car a remixx interior?? trunk??


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

bump512 said:


> yea man, candy is a tricky thing. i think the CLEARING stages had alot to do with it too. hope all is good when its done!! so r u doing the whole car a remixx interior?? trunk??


 _* yup..everything except the engine... *_


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

bad ass man!!! i think in a few years i will do the same!!!


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

:run: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

This is a special trophy that is going to be given out at my show for "Most Donations". If you are interested in competing for this trophy, let one of our staff at the show know and we will mark down your name or CarClub name & how much was donated. :biggrin:
Anybody can win whether Solo Rider or Car Club! Results will be given out at the end of the show! 
Raffles will also be done at the show!! GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

finally got to meet the legendary 73monte. good to meet you man.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

spook said:


> finally got to meet the legendary 73monte. good to meet you man.


It was good to finally meet you too...and thanks for the wheel...


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

Kool. Kool trophy by the way.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* X 512 :thumbsup:*


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

THANK GOD 4 WIFES LOL :rofl:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

hahaha..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> THANK GOD 4 WIFES LOL :rofl:


thats awesome


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* T. T. T.... *


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

WHATS GOOD 2 ALL MY 512 HOMIES FROM THE 210, I NEED HELP, I BOUGHT A NEW BANANA CLIP 4 MY GUN, AND ITS NOT WORKING, ? WHY ? LOL


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> WHATS GOOD 2 ALL MY 512 HOMIES FROM THE 210, I NEED HELP, I BOUGHT A NEW BANANA CLIP 4 MY GUN, AND ITS NOT WORKING, ? WHY ? LOL


 It's gotta be dem green bananas foo! LOL! Haha aye homie u ever get some chrome shop numbers??


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> WHATS GOOD 2 ALL MY 512 HOMIES FROM THE 210, I NEED HELP, I BOUGHT A NEW BANANA CLIP 4 MY GUN, AND ITS NOT WORKING, ? WHY ? LOL


thats sweet if it had the real clip anyways!!


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> It's gotta be dem green bananas foo! LOL! Haha aye homie u ever get some chrome shop numbers??


 YEA BRO I DID I THINK I POSTED THEM UP ON THE OTHER FORM,IS NOT I CAN REPOST BRO


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

HAVE FUN THIS WEEKEND, JUST DONT HAVE TO MUCH FUN, LOL


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

mmmmhhhh


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> YEA BRO I DID I THINK I POSTED THEM UP ON THE OTHER FORM,IS NOT I CAN REPOST BRO


 pm me da info thanks!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*looks like fun...*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*T. T. T.... uffin:*


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

WHATS GOOD 512, POST UP UR RIDES,DID ANY 1 GO 2 THE LOW LOW CAR SHOW IN SAN ANTOS


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* I was in SA yesterday, but I didn't go to the show..I was renewing my wedding vows for our 18 year anniversary at the Tower of America...Sat.night..came home yesterday evening... uffin:*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

_* I look scared...:roflmao:*_


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* We can kick his ass...:biggrin: 







*


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

MICKEY THIS LOL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*T. T. M. F. T......uffin:*


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

73monte said:


> * I was in SA yesterday, but I didn't go to the show..I was renewing my wedding vows for our 18 year anniversary at the Tower of America...Sat.night..came home yesterday evening... uffin:*


 congratulations alex & mona from the sanchez family


----------



## beto68 (Mar 2, 2008)

is that manuel g....d dame .


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

congrats!!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

beto68 said:


> is that manuel g....d dame .


* No..that's a wax figure of a big foot....Lol. :roflmao::roflmao:*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

beto68 said:


> congratulations alex & mona from the sanchez family





bump512 said:


> congrats!!!!!


* Thanks everyone.. :thumbsup:*


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

http://www.kvue.com/news/slideshows/Low-Low-Car-Show-bumps-through-SA-130583998.html?gallery=y&c=y&ref=%2F?gallery=y&c=y&img=4#gallery-image here are some pics from the SA car show?? hope the link came out!! if not go to kvue news!!


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

bump512 said:


> http://www.kvue.com/news/slideshows/Low-Low-Car-Show-bumps-through-SA-130583998.html?gallery=y&c=y&ref=%2F?gallery=y&c=y&img=4#gallery-image here are some pics from the SA car show?? hope the link came out!! if not go to kvue news!!


HAHA! that link takes you right to a pic of me and Mario from Mistify talking about his bike. :thumbsup: my daughter's bike is the blue Schwinn with no body mods and the blue with pink trimmed seat.


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

picture 32.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

sup 512!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

bump512 said:


> http://www.kvue.com/news/slideshows...y&c=y&ref=/?gallery=y&c=y&img=4#gallery-image here are some pics from the SA car show?? hope the link came out!! if not go to kvue news!!


*good link...and cool pics.. :thumbsup:*


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

I am excited to say that my Birthday Bash/Breast Cancer Awareness show has gotten such a GREAT response of support, that I have to do a venue change for a BIGGER location. Thank you to all of you so your support! Im figuring out some paperwork, so hopefully by tomorrow I will have update on the new location!! THANKS AGAIN!!! ♥  :thumbsup:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Lola* said:


> I am excited to say that my Birthday Bash/Breast Cancer Awareness show has gotten such a GREAT response of support, that I have to do a venue change for a BIGGER location. Thank you to all of you so your support! Im figuring out some paperwork, so hopefully by tomorrow I will have update on the new location!! THANKS AGAIN!!! ♥  :thumbsup:


 Remember lemme know asap ...(Roy)


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> Remember lemme know asap ...(Roy)


I will Roy! I plan on calling him back at noon so I can get some flyers printed out. Some people weren't happy about that sudden change after some flyers have already been given out, but Im doing the best I can. All successful shows have a couple of bumps in the road!! :chuck: Bare with me guys! :yes:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

cool!!! thats better for u!!! hey anyone have info on that carshow in odessa tx nov.20???


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

WHEN REALLY REALLY O.G. GO WILD LOL


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:guns:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Lola* said:


> I am excited to say that my Birthday Bash/Breast Cancer Awareness show has gotten such a GREAT response of support, that I have to do a venue change for a BIGGER location. Thank you to all of you so your support! Im figuring out some paperwork, so hopefully by tomorrow I will have update on the new location!! THANKS AGAIN!!! ♥  :thumbsup:


* What's the word?? A new location or what?? *


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

73monte said:


> * What's the word?? A new location or what?? *


YES SIR!! :thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

Okay so the new location is at:
CLUB ESCAPADE 2000
6575 Farm to Market Road 3177
Austin, TX 78724
Nxt to the Travis County Expo & Behind the Gas Station/Car Wash.
Hope to see everybody out there!! Thanks for all yur support & cooperation!! :thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> * I was in SA yesterday, but I didn't go to the show..I was renewing my wedding vows for our 18 year anniversary at the Tower of America...Sat.night..came home yesterday evening... uffin:*


congrats to Mona and Alex


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Lola* said:


> YES SIR!! :thumbsup::biggrin:
> View attachment 369716


 Already! ....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Lola* said:


> Okay so the new location is at:
> CLUB ESCAPADE 2000
> 6575 Farm to Market Road 3177
> Austin, TX 78724
> ...





Cut N 3's said:


> congrats to Mona and Alex


:thumbsup::thumbsup: Thank you..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* there's a lo lo BACK on the road.... 








*


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

Lola* said:


> Okay so the new location is at:
> CLUB ESCAPADE 2000
> 6575 Farm to Market Road 3177
> Austin, TX 78724
> ...



cool, the date still the same which is the 22 of OCT. thx


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

HOPE EVER 1 HAS A GOOD DAY IN THE 512 FROM THE 210......


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* T. G. I. F. :thumbsup:*


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

oh yeaa!!!! no remixx alex??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* Not yet. They're finishing the body work and maybe next week they'll start spraying... *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* the top of my doors being molded....








*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

sup


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Lola* said:


> Okay so the new location is at:
> CLUB ESCAPADE 2000
> 6575 Farm to Market Road 3177
> Austin, TX 78724
> ...


COOL I LOVE THEM CHICKEN STRIPS FROM JD'S:drama:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> * there's a lo lo BACK on the road....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:tears::thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* are those tears of joy???  :roflmao:*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> * are those tears of joy???  :roflmao:*


both.... i really miss that car. Had some good and bad time with her.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* Oooohhh...I remember a couple of the bad times...You scared the shit out of me on that one...You know which one I mean...:angel:*


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

Cut N 3's said:


> COOL I LOVE THEM CHICKEN STRIPS FROM JD'S:drama:


Yu know I *HAD* to be near a place wit good chicken! :thumbsup:
Wez look out for each otha


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Lola* said:


> Yu know I *HAD* to be near a place wit good chicken! :thumbsup:
> Wez look out for each otha


:roflmao::roflmao:* You make it too easy Lola... :burn: 
just be glad asshole Terry get on as often...*


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

73monte said:


> :roflmao::roflmao:* You make it too easy Lola... :burn:
> just be glad asshole Terry get on as often...*


:angry: Some of the things Terry says is just WAY over the line. 
But when I say it, its much better. lol I throw a race card every now and then when people want me to go get them something. El piensa que soy un idiota... 
"Slavery was over a longggg time ago..." :yes::thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## TOPPLESS86 (Jul 26, 2006)

SUP ATX.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*what's up.. :wave:*


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> * Oooohhh...I remember a couple of the bad times...You scared the shit out of me on that one...You know which one I mean...:angel:*


you, I thought i lost my arm


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Lola* said:


> Yu know I *HAD* to be near a place wit good chicken! :thumbsup:
> Wez look out for each otha


Thats what im talkin bout:nicoderm:, awwww match made in heaven!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Cut N 3's said:


> Thats what im talkin bout:nicoderm:, awwww match made in heaven!


*  You ain't got no pull son...:roflmao::roflmao: 
unless your talking about you and the chicken.. *


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

Awwwwwww chit...


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

73monte said:


> _You ain't got no pull son...:roflmao::roflmao:
> unless your talking about_* you and the chicken.. *


Thats wht I was about to ask..Did yu mean yu & the chicken??..I know from experience that yu NEVER interfere with a black man & his chicken... :rofl:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Lola* said:


> Thats wht I was about to ask..Did yu mean yu & the chicken??..I know from experience that yu NEVER interfere with a black man & his chicken... :rofl:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:... :burn:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

96_impalass said:


>


 YESSIR!!


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Lola* said:


> Thats wht I was about to ask..Did yu mean yu & the chicken??..I know from experience that yu NEVER interfere with a black man & his chicken... :rofl:


 Bahahaha!


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

WHATS GOOD IN THE 512 ,LEGACY C.C...ANY SHOW COMING UP DOWN THERE, ROW DOGGS STOPPING TO SAY WHAT UP HOMIE


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

Lola* said:


> Thats wht I was about to ask..Did yu mean yu & the chicken??..I know from experience that yu NEVER interfere with a black man & his chicken... :rofl:


:roflmao:


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> WHATS GOOD IN THE 512 ,LEGACY C.C...ANY SHOW COMING UP DOWN THERE, ROW DOGGS STOPPING TO SAY WHAT UP HOMIE










:thumbsup::biggrin:...


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

Lola* said:


> View attachment 371690
> TYPE UP DETAILS PLZZZZ, FLYER 2 SMALL 4 ME 2 READ. ? . ? . ? OR I'M JUST GETTING 2 OLD LOL, :roflmao:
> :thumbsup::biggrin:...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> Lola* said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 371690
> ...


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> Lola* said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 371690
> ...


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

ClassicPlayer said:


> DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Dino, click on the picture and it gets bigger.
> ...


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

Lola* said:


> DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:
> 
> 
> > :no:
> ...


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> Lola* said:
> 
> 
> > THATS ON A SATURDAY RITE ? THATS ONLY A HR AND 35MIN DRIVE FOR ME, I WILL BE THERE,AND I WILL SEE HOW MANY OF MY DOGGS WILL RIDE......I CAN EVEN STOP BY MY MOM HOUSE IN SAN MARCOS STOP BY 2 VIST HER N EAT SOME ''HOME COOKING'':drama:
> ...


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

THIS IS WHY ALL ROW DOGGS WEAR THERE SEAT BELTS LOL


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

damnnn....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave:* What's up peeps??*


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

IS IT ME OR THE HOMELESS PEOPLE IN AUSTIN THINKING OUT SIDE THE BOX LOL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* I don't give them a dime. If they can get up in the morning and stand there for 12+ hours. Then they can go get a job for 8 hours a day. Obviously, they have writing skills to make up a story...Just my.02...MY.02 *


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Lola* said:


> DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:
> 
> 
> > :no:Its a Breast Cancer Awareness CarShow (& also my Birthday bash :biggrin Its on October 22, 2011 at CLUB ESCAPADE 2000 6575 Farm to Market Road 3177Austin, TX 78724. Set up is 8am- 12pm and showtime is 12pm-5pm. If yu need more info jus call me 512-909-7079!
> ...


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> Lola* said:
> 
> 
> > THATS ON A SATURDAY RITE ? THATS ONLY A HR AND 35MIN DRIVE FOR ME, I WILL BE THERE,AND I WILL SEE HOW MANY OF MY DOGGS WILL RIDE......I CAN EVEN STOP BY MY MOM HOUSE IN SAN MARCOS STOP BY 2 VIST HER N EAT SOME ''HOME COOKING'':drama:
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:
> 
> 
> > ALREADY FOO! IM TRYING TO GET THE OTHER LEGACY CHAPTER FROM LENETOWN TX TO COME THRU!! TO HELP SUPPORT A GOOD CAUSE... AND LOLA BDAY OF COURSE!! HAHA!
> ...


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

73monte said:


> Sweet_Daddy_21 said:
> 
> 
> > * where is Lenetown at?? I have seen it somewhere, but I don't remember...*
> ...


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

cool brah!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> 73monte said:
> 
> 
> > Abilene. TX
> ...


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:
> 
> 
> > ALREADY FOO! IM TRYING TO GET THE OTHER LEGACY CHAPTER FROM LENETOWN TX TO COME THRU!! TO HELP SUPPORT A GOOD CAUSE... AND* LOLA BDAY *OF COURSE!! HAHA!
> ...


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Lola* said:


> Sweet_Daddy_21 said:
> 
> 
> > Go Go Go Go Its muh birfday!..
> ...


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

Lola* said:


> DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:
> 
> 
> > :no:
> ...


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:
> 
> 
> > ALREADY FOO! IM TRYING TO GET THE OTHER LEGACY CHAPTER FROM LENETOWN TX TO COME THRU!! TO HELP SUPPORT A GOOD CAUSE... AND LOLA BDAY OF COURSE!! HAHA!
> ...


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

ROW DOGGS MAKING A STOP IN THE 512 THREAD, 2 SEE WHATS NEW AND WHO GOING 2 HAVE THERE GAME FACE ON 4 THE CAR SHOW


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> Sweet_Daddy_21 said:
> 
> 
> > NOTHING BETTER THEN A CAR SHOW, AND A B-DAY PARTY...........AT THE SAME TIME, WHAT DO WE BRING FOR A GIFT 4 LOLA ?
> ...


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:
> 
> 
> > I believe our presence is enough ..LOL!!
> ...


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Lola* said:


> Sweet_Daddy_21 said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa whoa whoa! Hold up wait a minute... lol
> ...


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> Lola* said:
> 
> 
> > So where's da after PARTY!? ..or cruise!? ...
> ...


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> Lola* said:
> 
> 
> > LOL! Unless there's an after party then ill buy ya a shot! Haha!
> ...


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

Stradale said:


> Lola* said:
> 
> 
> > Could I get a photographer pass?
> ...


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Lola* said:


> Sweet_Daddy_21 said:
> 
> 
> > WOOHOO!!! :run: I will for sure see about it then lol
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Lola* said:


> Sweet_Daddy_21 said:
> 
> 
> > Im still trying decide wht I want to do after the show, someone else asked me about a cruise as well and I told them that I would see about it. :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

73monte said:


> Lola* said:
> 
> 
> > * Really?? a box of chicken??..
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Lola* said:


> 73monte said:
> 
> 
> > Dark...seriously...
> ...


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> Lola* said:
> 
> 
> > Of if a cruise then u can hit my switch........ZIKE!! Haha!
> ...


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

73monte said:


> Lola* said:
> 
> 
> > hahahahaha...ok ok..calm down...original or extra crispy recipe....
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Lola* said:


> 73monte said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds like KFC Alex...
> ...


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

73monte said:


> Lola* said:
> 
> 
> > _* I thought chicken is chicken...except when it's not, it just taste like chicken... :rofl:*_
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* Well Lola*...I won't be getting you any chicken then...because everyone knows what you like and I don't want to add to the big pile of chicken you will have at the show...Lol 
So I will get you a big red to wash it down with...*


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

73monte said:


> * Well Lola*...I won't be getting you any chicken then...because everyone knows what you like and I don't want to add to the big pile of chicken you will have at the show...Lol
> So I will get you a big red to wash it down with...*


:thumbsup: Thata work.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Lola* said:


> :thumbsup: Thata work.


* 

are you getting nervous yet, it's just around the corner.. *


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

73monte said:


> *
> 
> are you getting nervous yet, it's just around the corner.. *



Yes!! Im getting VERY nervous!! Ive been having panic attacks like crazy!! I really hope everyone enjoys it. I want it to be a great birthday & be able to raise alot of money for the NBCF!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* no worries, it's goin' to be fine..... *


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

Ha ha ha


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* what's up Bump...:wave:*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* My brothers cutty painted by Jose at The Spot in Kyle area...it was Lamark's (Cut'N 3's) old cutty. 







*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* Morning.. :wave:*


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

ROW DOGGS HAD 2 DROP A EARLIE G-MORNING 2 ALL THE HOMIES IN THE 512............:wave:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

CHICKEN DOSE SOUND A LOT BETTER THEN HOT ''DOGGS'' LOL :roflmao:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

73monte said:


> * My brothers cutty painted by Jose at The Spot in Kyle area...it was Lamark's (Cut'N 3's) old cutty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YESSIR!


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


>



Kinda looks like my ex...


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Lola* said:


> Kinda looks like my ex...


 Bahahaha! Wow...


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> Bahahaha! Wow...


REALITY CHECK.
...I can sure pick em...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Lola* said:


> Kinda looks like my ex...


* 

just a little bit...:roflmao: *


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

Categories ? plaques r trophies ?




Lola* said:


> DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:
> 
> 
> > :no:
> ...


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

Lola* said:


> Kinda looks like my ex...


 WAS THAT A GOOD THINK OR BAD THING,HIM LOOKING LIKE THAT.LOL...............I HAD A ''X'' THAT LOOK ONE WAY WHEN I WAS SOBER AND ANOTHER WAY WHEN I WAS DRUNK....LOL


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> WAS THAT A GOOD THINK OR BAD THING,HIM LOOKING LIKE THAT.LOL...............I HAD A ''X'' THAT LOOK ONE WAY WHEN I WAS SOBER AND ANOTHER WAY WHEN I WAS DRUNK....LOL


Thattttt was a bad thing..LMAO!


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

WHATS UP LOLA, , , , DAM THE DAYS ARE PASSING FAST, NEXT THING U KNOW UR B-DAY WILL BE HERE .


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> WHATS UP LOLA, , , , DAM THE DAYS ARE PASSING FAST, NEXT THING U KNOW UR B-DAY WILL BE HERE .


Yes it will!! VERY excited!! ITS A PARTY ITS A PARTY ITS A PARTY!!!! 
:run:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

cadihopper said:


> Categories ? plaques r trophies ? X2


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

I KNOW ITS OFF TOPIC, BUT ITS BACK ON OCT,27 :h5: LOL


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

cadihopper said:


> Categories ? plaques r trophies ?
> 
> Imports
> motorcycles
> ...


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

ROW DOGGS READY 4 THE WEEKEND, HOW ABOUT YA IN THE 512 ? ? ?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Lola* said:


> cadihopper said:
> 
> 
> > Categories ? plaques r trophies ?
> ...


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

THE HOMELESS PEOPLE SURE ARE FUNNY IN AUSTIN.LOL :rofl:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

X512!


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Stopping by to say what's up. Hope to ses you at Magnificos SA show


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Lola* said:


> cadihopper said:
> 
> 
> > Categories ? plaques r trophies ?Importsmotorcyclestrikes/bikesLowrider carLowrider TruckModel CarsLowrider LuxuryTruck/ SuvHot RodPedal cars/ Power WheelsClassic cars/ Trucksand T R O P H I E S! :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

WHATS GOOD AUSTIN . HEY CLASSICPLAYER, WHATS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*watching this bs longhorn game...*


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

73monte said:


> *watching this bs longhorn game...*


 WHO WINNING, IS IT RAINNING DOWN THERE?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*OU won and it's raining here but it wasn't raining at the game. *


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

73monte said:


> *OU won and it's raining here but it wasn't raining at the game. *


 DO LOW LOW STILL CRUZ, DOWN THERE AND HANG OUT?


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

Man wtf up with that texas game!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> DO LOW LOW STILL CRUZ, DOWN THERE AND HANG OUT?


* 
Not for a while on Sat. nights, but on Sun. you will find a few at Chicano Park. But not like the ol days.. *


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

73monte said:


> *
> Not for a while on Sat. nights, but on Sun. you will find a few at Chicano Park. But not like the ol days.. *


 YEA AUSTIN USE 2 BE THE SHIT BACK IN THE DAY :thumbsup: , BACK IN THE DAY SAN ANTOS HAD MILITARY, BUT AUSTIN HAD ALL DOWN TOWN,EXCEPT FOR 6TH STREET, BUT IT WAS COOL DRIVING BY 6TH AND CHECKING OUT ALL THE HO'SKEYS LOL. ME AND MY OLD CLUB USE 2 HIT UP AUSTIN EVERY SATURDAY, FROM SAN MARCOS


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

X512, Chicano park aint the same no more!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

bump512 said:


> X512, Chicano park aint the same no more!!


not after squid pulled the gbody out sure hasnt!! lmfao :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DA_SQUID said:


> not after squid pulled the gbody out sure hasnt!! lmfao :cheesy:


:roflmao::roflmao:* good one squidy....*


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

DA_SQUID said:


> not after squid pulled the gbody out sure hasnt!! lmfao :cheesy:


lol


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

IS IT MONDAY DOWN THERE IN THE 512 LOL........ITS MONDAY HERE IN THE 210 LOL


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

:yes:LOWRIDER:yes: # 1


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

was there a carshow in san marcos this weekend??


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

bump512 said:


> was there a carshow in san marcos this weekend??


 THATS WHAT I HEARD, AND ONE IN SEGUIN ON SUNDAY. BUT THE RAIN KEEP ME INSIDE, NOTHING SMELLS WORSE THEN A WET DOG LOL:barf:


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

:run:Its coming!!!!!!!








:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Lola* said:


> :run:Its coming!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Trying super hard to make this! Gotta find a short on da lowlow! That's wat happens wen u run 120v to da front!


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> Trying super hard to make this! Gotta find a short on da lowlow! That's wat happens wen u run 120v to da front!


hno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> THATS WHAT I HEARD, AND ONE IN SEGUIN ON SUNDAY. BUT THE RAIN KEEP ME INSIDE, NOTHING SMELLS WORSE THEN A WET DOG LOL:barf:


 * 
Yeah , there was a show in San marcos this past weekend and the one in Seguin was canceled because of the rain..BUT will happen this coming Sunday.... *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Lola* said:


> :run:Its coming!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* T. T. M. F. T.......ATX TO THE 210 neighbors...hope ya in SA survived that twister.. :angel:*


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

twister??? no way!!!


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

Ive been getting alot of calls about some crazy stuff thats been going on about the show soooo heres jus a couple of updates:
(1) There will be *NO *cash payout for best of. Sorry guys! :nosad:
(2) There will be *NO* hopping contest.. Even though that sounds loads of fun, I dont think the Escapade owner would like that very much..Maybe nxt year though :yes:
(3) I have listed some of the categories but they arent really "set in stone." So its kinda like 3 entries or more make a category. I really wasnt expecting such a great response so I only have 10 categories. 
(4) The date is *O CTOBER 22ND.* The show hasnt passed yet & its not on the 15th! OCTOBER 22ND!!!!
(5) If yu happen to hear anyone talking about another location other than ESCAPADE, PLEASE correct them!!

Thanks everyone for all yur support & love!


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

73monte said:


> * T. T. M. F. T.......ATX TO THE 210 neighbors...hope ya in SA survived that twister.. :angel:*


 YEA I DID AND MOST OF THE HOMIE DID TO.:worship: BUT ONE OF THE HOMIE LOST EVERY THING IN HIS HOUSE PLUS HIS ROOF ON HIS HOUSE:tears: BUT WE ARE PRAYING 4 HIM AND HIS FAMILY, AND PLANNING ON HAVING SOME BENIFIT 4 HIM SOON.:h5: .


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

WHERE DOWN,BUT NOT OUT. ROW DOGGS C.C WH


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> YEA I DID AND MOST OF THE HOMIE DID TO.:worship: BUT ONE OF THE HOMIE LOST EVERY THING IN HIS HOUSE PLUS HIS ROOF ON HIS HOUSE:tears: BUT WE ARE PRAYING 4 HIM AND HIS FAMILY, AND PLANNING ON HAVING SOME BENIFIT 4 HIM SOON.:h5: .


* 
Is he the one with the green truck..I don't know how to spell his club name. But if he is...Tres Gordos Production will be having a benefit car show for him and his family. Nov.6th.I will get a flyer ASAP.. 2 guys and I are Tres Gordos Production, but I am the only one in Austin. *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Lola* said:


> Ive been getting alot of calls about some crazy stuff thats been going on about the show soooo heres jus a couple of updates:
> (1) There will be *NO *cash payout for best of. Sorry guys! :nosad:
> (2) There will be *NO* hopping contest.. Even though that sounds loads of fun, I dont think the Escapade owner would like that very much..Maybe nxt year though :yes:
> (3) I have listed some of the categories but they arent really "set in stone." So its kinda like 3 entries or more make a category. I really wasnt expecting such a great response so I only have 10 categories.
> ...


yeah,Lola.it happens..You get haters out there that start rumors about the show and other things.. That's what happened to the show we had in S.A.. Someone started a rumor that we canceled our show.so hardly anyone showed up..But you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

73monte said:


> yeah,Lola.it happens..You get haters out there that start rumors about the show and other things.. That's what happened to the show we had in S.A.. Someone started a rumor that we canceled our show.so hardly anyone showed up..But you have nothing to worry about.


Yea I know but jus makin sure we're all on the same page! :thumbsup:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

yea!!! i think it will be a GOOD turn out anyways!!!


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

73monte said:


> *
> Is he the one with the green truck..I don't know how to spell his club name. But if he is...Tres Gordos Production will be having a benefit car show for him and his family. Nov.6th.I will get a flyer ASAP.. 2 guys and I are Tres Gordos Production, but I am the only one in Austin. *


 YEA, BRO THATS HIM. ITS GOOD 2 KNOW THAT WE ALL HAVE LOVE 4EACH OTHER''NO ****'' LOL http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...b=1376p47m6&sigi=1270diu22&.crumb=hOM4S6U0mjx


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

T T T


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

bump512 said:


> yea!!! i think it will be a GOOD turn out anyways!!!


Thanx! I really hope so :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> YEA, BRO THATS HIM. ITS +GOOD 2 KNOW THAT WE ALL HAVE LOVE 4EACH OTHER''NO ****'' LOL


 . 
Sometimes that's all we have, but we still find a way to help each other out In a tIme of need. ..


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* What it do Bump, is it Fri. yet?? :biggrin:*


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:no:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*How about now...Lol *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> YEA, BRO THATS HIM. ITS GOOD 2 KNOW THAT WE ALL HAVE LOVE 4EACH OTHER''NO ****'' LOL


* 
Here you go homie...Spread the word.... 







*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

73monte said:


> *
> Is he the one with the green truck..I don't know how to spell his club name. But if he is...Tres Gordos Production will be having a benefit car show for him and his family. Nov.6th.I will get a flyer ASAP.. 2 guys and I are Tres Gordos Production, but I am the only one in Austin. *


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

sup atx!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* Man, it's kinda quite in here... :thumbsdown:*


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

missing the capital city


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Sr.Castro said:


> missing the capital city


:wave:


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

TTT for ATX !


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

x512!!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:dunno:2 carshows on one day??? mmmm


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

_* Trampia is goin' to be busy that day... *_


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*. Chilln at my house que n it up on sunny afternoon 


























*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

_

























_


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Nice pics!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

_* thanks to Cut N'3's for the pics...:thumbsup::thumbsup: 
It was a good day..and they all caravaned to the park afterwards...even the Squid showed up after he got out of work..:biggrin:*_


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Any progress on your ride? Sorry I didn't make the Q. I did not even go outside the entire day.


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

73monte said:


> _* Trampia is goin' to be busy that day... *_


I have a bad feeling about that...hno:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Austin Ace said:


> Any progress on your ride? Sorry I didn't make the Q. I did not even go outside the entire day.


* 
Not yet...he was suppose to get a plasma cuter over the weekend to finish the doors...then he is gonna start the painting...I hope...I want my car back already... :tears:*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Lola* said:


> I have a bad feeling about that...hno:


* 

both shows are local, I'm pretty sure he can do both shows...his performance is only about 30 minutes or so... :dunno::dunno:*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

73monte said:


>


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

ROW DOGGS STOPPING OFF 2 SAY WHATS UP 2 THE 512, THE SHOW DOWN THERE JUST AROUND THE CORNER :thumbsup:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

Lola* said:


> I have a bad feeling about that...hno:


 DO WE HAVE 2 BUY FOOD DOWN THERE ? OR CAN WE BAR B Q DOWN THERE, I WANT 2 TRY OUT MY NEW BAR B Q PIT LOL ,,,,,,,,,,,, NICE PIX. 73MONTE


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* ....Thanx. *


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

KEEP THEM COMING. REMEBER , IF U DONT HAVE PIX. IT DIDNT HAPPEN


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> DO WE HAVE 2 BUY FOOD DOWN THERE ? OR CAN WE BAR B Q DOWN THERE, I WANT 2 TRY OUT MY NEW BAR B Q PIT LOL ,,,,,,,,,,,, NICE PIX. 73MONTE


Ummm THAT looks like a fire hazard...


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Lola* said:


> Ummm THAT looks like a fire hazard...


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

73monte said:


> :roflmao::roflmao:


:nono: I wont be laughing sir. My weave is HIGHLY FLAMMABLE... :run:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Lola* said:


> :nono: I wont be laughing sir. My weave is HIGHLY FLAMMABLE... :run:


 Haha! Ya crazy ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Lola* said:


> :nono: I wont be laughing sir. My weave is HIGHLY FLAMMABLE... :run:


* 

I don't ba weave you... :burn:..j/k *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> _* thanks to Cut N'3's for the pics...:thumbsup::thumbsup: It was a good day..and they all caravaned to the park afterwards...even the Squid showed up after he got out of work..:biggrin:*_


;-)


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

any of my homies from atx going to do the odessa show this year if so hit me up


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Sr.Castro said:


> any of my homies from atx going to do the odessa show this year if so hit me up


* 

so far it looks like were still goin'...*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* What's up 512!!! *


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

73monte said:


> *
> 
> I don't ba weave you... :burn:..j/k *


Really? Why?..is it that UN BA WEAVEABLE?..






:rimshot:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

Sr.Castro said:


> any of my homies from atx going to do the odessa show this year if so hit me up


brown impression be there!!!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

so 3 show this weekend?? wow!!! another show up in BUDA tx!!!! at cabelas!! 9am-5pm....but im sure it wont be great, some of them ppl dont like seeing LOWs LOWs/donks...be a rat rod-hot rod!!!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

73monte said:


> *
> 
> so far it looks like were still goin'...*


already brother b ready to get ur drink on


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Sr.Castro said:


> any of my homies from atx going to do the odessa show this year if so hit me up


 Da Majestics will be there!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Cut N 3's said:


> Da Majestics will be there!


are you taken your caddie?? I know that Twin is suppose to be there ..


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

THANK GOD, THE WEEK IS ALL MOST OVER, I'M POOPED. MY NICK NAME SHOULD BE POOP DOG.......LOL . HOPE EVER 1 IN THE 512 IS READY 4 THE WEEKEND


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

1 WORD 4 ALL THE HOMIES N THE 512 ....................''BOO'' LOL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao:_* You have too much spare time on your hands....*_


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

OMG!!! Tomorrow!! hno:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Lola* said:


> OMG!!! Tomorrow!! hno:


Are you ready for it???


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

sup atx!!!


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Whats the date on this one?



73monte said:


> *
> 
> so far it looks like were still goin'...*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

whats up 512.. long time no see


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Lola* said:


> Ummm THAT looks like a fire hazard...


burn ban


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Austin Ace said:


> Whats the date on this one?


* 
Nov. the weekend before Thanksgiving...the 21-22 or something like that..:biggrin:*


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

Lola* said:


> OMG!!! Tomorrow!! hno: ROW DOGGS C.C ON ARE WAY 2 SHOW......... OK ITS JUST ME AND MY RIDE, BUT HOPE 2 MEET ALL THE HOMIES IN PERSON, SHOW SOME LOVE WHEN I GET DOWN THERE ................GAME FACE ON :ninja: LOL SEE YA SOON............


 AND REMEBER, IF YOU DONT HAVE PIX. IT DIDNT HAPPEN


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Lola* said:


> OMG!!! Tomorrow!! hno:


Great show Lola*, we had fun..:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

X512!! Good show! Good support!


----------



## Latroca (Mar 23, 2006)

Wheres the pics?????:dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Latroca said:


> Wheres the pics?????:dunno:


* 

I still have to put or photo bucket later later, not right now right now...
*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSTbv4wjGtQ&feature=colike

I got this though...


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

Koo..


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA i see my competition was lookin for me on 3:55








lol i aint gonn let him catch me easy i got sometin dats gonn fuck everybady up btw nice video lola:thumbsup: i can see dat ona movie


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

GOOD SHOW THIS WEEKEND MIDNIGHT MEMORIES CC!! GOOD JOB LOLA! ENJOYED IT MYSELF!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> GOOD SHOW THIS WEEKEND MIDNIGHT MEMORIES CC!! GOOD JOB LOLA! ENJOYED IT MYSELF!!


* 
I wish that I gotten video of you and Gary hopping...:twak:*


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

Thanx guys for coming out! Glad everyone enjoyed themselves! Great birthday!!..Sadly I did not get any pictures though.. :banghead:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:banghead: no pics!!!!


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

DAMM! I MISSED THE SHOW. MY RIM BACK RIM CAME OFF IN BUDA TX. HAD 2 WAIT FOR A JACK AND A SPINNER :tears: BY THAT TIME CAME I JUST WANTED 2 COME BACK HOME.


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

73monte said:


> * I wish that I gotten video of you and Gary hopping...:twak:*


 U talkin Bout clowin he put on me? LOL!?I like to hop. U win some u lose some. I didn't mind, just glad the crowd enjoyed it. My front was comin up crooked then I burned a motor the next day at the park .. its all good, had fun! Imma keep lowridin!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> U talkin Bout clowin he put on me? LOL!?I like to hop. U win some u lose some. I didn't mind, just glad the crowd enjoyed it. My front was comin up crooked then I burned a motor the next day at the park .. its all good, had fun! Imma keep lowridin!!


* 

were you hopping at the park?? I got there kinda late...*


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

73monte said:


> * were you hopping at the park?? I got there kinda late...*


 I was before the park on Cesar Chavez ... I got there late too .. still cruised tho ...no hops tho


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> I was before the park on Cesar Chavez ... I got there late too .. still cruised tho ...no hops tho


* 

on Caser Chavez??? Were you gas hopping or what?? *


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

73monte said:


> * on Caser Chavez??? Were you gas hopping or what?? *


 Yessir! On some donk poppin his trunk ...


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> Yessir! On some donk poppin his trunk ...


_* 
HELL YEAH!!!!:hi5:*_


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Lola* said:


> Thanx guys for coming out! Glad everyone enjoyed themselves! Great birthday!!..Sadly I did not get any pictures though.. :banghead:


* 

I got you Lola*....







. 

























*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

[I


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*that's all the pics from me... :=):*


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Isn't this D Mack's car Pres. of Compton Majestics? *


----------



## GUERRERO (Jan 27, 2010)

FPEREZII said:


> * Isn't this D Mack's car Pres. of Compton Majestics? *


Naw...that is LA Mark's Car...Vice Pres. of Houston Majestics


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

GUERRERO said:


> Naw...that is LA Mark's Car...Vice Pres. of Houston Majestics


Yeah I got the story now. He just got it from D Mack not that long ago.


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

73monte said:


> *that's all the pics from me... :=):*


 NICE PIX,HOMIE.....................I WILL POST UP SOON OF MY BUSTED RIM N DAMAGE OF MY RIDE


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Good Pics!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> are you taken your caddie?? I know that Twin is suppose to be there ..


i want too, dont know....... I need to get with you anyways my brotha. Ill try in swing by house b4 weeks up. or call lol
Hey does anyone want to donate a laptop to da Lamark needs a laptop so he can come on layitlow more then once a month foundation?????? lmao:tears::run::biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

GUERRERO said:


> Naw...that is LA Mark's Car...Vice Pres. of Houston Majestics


:nicoderm:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

FPEREZII said:


> *Isn't this D Mack's car Vice Pres. of Compton Majestics? *


fixed


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

good pics!!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

Cut N 3's said:


> fixed


:wave:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

WHATS GOOD IN THE 512, I WILL BE FIXING UP MY RIDE THIS WEEKRND


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

I think the 512 is headed to the 210 for the Magnificos show, Dino.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

mrchavez said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

sup 512!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> DAMM! I MISSED THE SHOW. MY RIM BACK RIM CAME OFF IN BUDA TX. HAD 2 WAIT FOR A JACK AND A SPINNER :tears: BY THAT TIME CAME I JUST WANTED 2 COME BACK HOME.


Man, You need contact numbers.next time that happens( I hope it doesn't ) I have tools and extra spinners, might not match but it will get you home. and were closer than SA. my number is 512-949-8463. next time you need help.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

bump512 said:


> :h5:


* 
Whats up Bump...truck looked good, as usual... *


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

SUP ATX?!


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

HOPE YA READY 4 HALLOWEEN . BOO FROM THE 210 TO THE 512 ..........LOL


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

73monte said:


> Man, You need contact numbers.next time that happens( I hope it doesn't ) I have tools and extra spinners, might not match but it will get you home. and were closer than SA. my number is 512-949-8463. next time you need help.


 THANKS BRO, WE ALL HAVE 2 STICK 2GETHER :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> THANKS BRO, WE ALL HAVE 2 STICK 2GETHER :thumbsup:


* 
yes we do...nobody else will. :thumbsup:*


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

73monte said:


> *
> Whats up Bump...truck looked good, as usual... *


sup bro, thx, when is ur CHAMP coming out??


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

so that carshow tomorrow still an effect? at the mexican cultural center on 6th?? any details?? :nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*your guess is as good as mine...:dunno: 
as far as I know that show is still on..move in is at 3pm...show is 5-9 pm.*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> *your guess is as good as mine...:dunno:
> as far as I know that show is still on..move in is at 3pm...show is 5-9 pm.*


are yall goin Alex


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*no..did you go???*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> *no..did you go???*


no. im on call for work, so i didnt go anywhere


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

DALLAS WHO , OR SHOULD I SAY DALLAS WHO CARES LOL GO EAGLES


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

ITS NOT LUCK..............................ITS VICK


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

ENOUGTH SAID....................................LOL


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

THE ONLY GREEN THAT MATTERS. IS THE GREEN ON MONEY AND THE GREEN 4 THE EAGLES LOL


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> THE ONLY GREEN THAT MATTERS. IS THE GREEN ON MONEY AND THE GREEN 4 THE EAGLES LOL


 Its was a embarassment!! Eagles still 4-4 right?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*damm.


*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

anyone doing that trampia cruise this weekend??:dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*what cruise???*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*where all the white women at!!!!:boink:*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

73monte said:


> :cheesy:


Sup homie how's the mc comin out? Haven't been on here in a while


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

2 ALL THE LOVE ONES WHO LEFT THIS WORLD,BUT NOT ARE HEARTS, WE MISS YA ALL...:yessad:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

EVERY 1 WANTS 2 GO 2 HEAVEN, , ,BUT NO 1 WANTS 2 DIE :tears:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

73monte said:


> *what cruise???*


MUSIC SHOWCASE CRUISE...FROM 1130 AIRPORT BLVD(RECIO AUTO CREDIT) TO MEXITAS ON 1107 N. IH35 78702!! MEET AT 6PM AT AIRPORT, DEPART LIKE 6:30PM, TRAMPIA AND LIKE 8 OTHERS ARE PERFORMING, DJ'S TOO, EVERYTHANG IS WELCOME TO CRUISE, LOWRIDERS, MUSCLE, HOTRODS, SLABS, DONKS, TRUCKS, BIKES.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:run:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

bump512 said:


> MUSIC SHOWCASE CRUISE...FROM 1130 AIRPORT BLVD(RECIO AUTO CREDIT) TO MEXITAS ON 1107 N. IH35 78702!! MEET AT 6PM AT AIRPORT, DEPART LIKE 6:30PM, TRAMPIA AND LIKE 8 OTHERS ARE PERFORMING, DJ'S TOO, EVERYTHANG IS WELCOME TO CRUISE, LOWRIDERS, MUSCLE, HOTRODS, SLABS, DONKS, TRUCKS, BIKES.


MAN IT SOUNDS LIKE THAT WOULD BE FUN!!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

210callejeros said:


> Sup homie how's the mc comin out? Haven't been on here in a while


* 

Man, that guys starting to piss me off. . Every time I talk to him he has an excuse on why he hasn't started painting yet. But it's cool..He is doing a lot more work than what I paid him to do. *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> EVERY 1 WANTS 2 GO 2 HEAVEN, , ,BUT NO 1 WANTS 2 DIE :tears:


* 

Are you gonna be at the benefit car show this Sun.?? I hope it's a good turn out. Some people are hating because of who is having it. Saying it's canceled or re scheduled... *


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

73monte said:


> *
> 
> Man, that guys starting to piss me off. . Every time I talk to him he has an excuse on why he hasn't started painting yet. But it's cool..He is doing a lot more work than what I paid him to do. *


Well, I guess some times u gotta take the good with the bad as long as its done right.


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

73monte said:


> *
> 
> Are you gonna be at the benefit car show this Sun.?? I hope it's a good turn out. Some people are hating because of who is having it. Saying it's canceled or re scheduled... *


 YEA HOMIE , I WILL BE THERE 4 SURE,


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

I WILL BE THERE 4 SURE WITH MY RIDE 51,50 EL JEFE :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

bump512 said:


> MUSIC SHOWCASE CRUISE...FROM 1130 AIRPORT BLVD(RECIO AUTO CREDIT) TO MEXITAS ON 1107 N. IH35 78702!! MEET AT 6PM AT AIRPORT, DEPART LIKE 6:30PM, TRAMPIA AND LIKE 8 OTHERS ARE PERFORMING, DJ'S TOO, EVERYTHANG IS WELCOME TO CRUISE, LOWRIDERS, MUSCLE, HOTRODS, SLABS, DONKS, TRUCKS, BIKES.


iam thinking of cruising down to the ATX for this but they keep talkin about rain over the weekend and another cold front coming in Saturday on the news. lets see how it goes. Lord knows we need the rain


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*its not suppose to rain until Sun.night here.... :dunno::dunno:*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

bump512 said:


> MUSIC SHOWCASE CRUISE...FROM 1130 AIRPORT BLVD(RECIO AUTO CREDIT) TO MEXITAS ON 1107 N. IH35 78702!! MEET AT 6PM AT AIRPORT, DEPART LIKE 6:30PM, TRAMPIA AND LIKE 8 OTHERS ARE PERFORMING, DJ'S TOO, EVERYTHANG IS WELCOME TO CRUISE, LOWRIDERS, MUSCLE, HOTRODS, SLABS, DONKS, TRUCKS, BIKES.


im thankn bout doin this cruise case it around da corner from my house so i'll have enuff gas to cruise it and make it back home b4 i run out of gas! lol


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:rofl: even though theres is like 4 gas stations u will pass by!!!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

miggy254 said:


> iam thinking of cruising down to the ATX for this but they keep talkin about rain over the weekend and another cold front coming in Saturday on the news. lets see how it goes. Lord knows we need the rain


:thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Latroca (Mar 23, 2006)

whos doing the work for you? A shop??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Cut N 3's said:


> im thankn bout doin this cruise case it around da corner from my house so i'll have enuff gas to cruise it and make it back home b4 i run out of gas! lol


* 

Man, your a baller on a budget...got a bad azz ride but no juice to push it ... :rofl:*


----------



## Latroca (Mar 23, 2006)

73monte said:


> *
> 
> Man, that guys starting to piss me off. . Every time I talk to him he has an excuse on why he hasn't started painting yet. But it's cool..He is doing a lot more work than what I paid him to do. *



whos doing the work for you? A shop??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Latroca said:


> whos doing the work for you? A shop??


* 
Yeah, my homie just opened a shop in Ft.Worth, Chop Chop Customs, and he knows that I do a lot of shows. So he wants to get it perfect. It'll be his advertising.. *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

210callejeros said:


> Well, I guess some times u gotta take the good with the bad as long as its done right.


* 

True. As long as it's done right is what matters. 
*


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

ITS FRIDAY, WHERE THE BEER AT LOL,SEE U IN SAN ANTOS BRO.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> *
> 
> Man, your a baller on a budget...got a bad azz ride but no juice to push it ... :rofl:*


:roflmao::roflmao: yea i know, Im a PIMP with no HOES! LOL :banghead:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* it's a little bit chilly outside...feels good. *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

bump512 said:


> :rofl: even though theres is like 4 gas stations u will pass by!!!


yea im a drive right pass them too.....:yessad: but hey my car will look good on da side of da road ether way lol:nicoderm:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Cut N 3's said:


> yea im a drive right pass them too.....:yessad: but hey my car will look good on da side of da road ether way lol:nicoderm:


:roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

FPEREZII said:


> :roflmao:


:happysad:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> * it's a little bit chilly outside...feels good. *


im goin outside to look for some hard nipple from this women dat be runnin by my house!:naughty:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* Boy, You need to get out more Landmark... :roflmao:*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> * Boy, You need to get out more Landmark... :roflmao:*


lol


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

73monte said:


> *
> 
> True. As long as it's done right is what matters.
> *


Nice meeting u homie if u got something goin on in the ATX let me know so we can try to go and support the the movement thanks for coming over and supporting us 
ATX. TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

how'd that cruise go? any pics?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

210callejeros said:


> Nice meeting u homie if u got something goin on in the ATX let me know so we can try to go and support the the movement thanks for coming over and supporting us
> ATX. TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 it was good to meet you too homie. Sorry I didn't talk to you, but due to my illness, I lost my ability to speak.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

73monte said:


> it was good to meet you too homie. Sorry I didn't talk to you, but due to my illness, I lost my ability to speak.


:werd: whats going on alex, how much longer til we see the monte


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> how'd that cruise go? any pics?


i didnt make it!! but they said it was bad ass!!! :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

mrchavez said:


> :werd: whats going on alex, how much longer til we see the monte


* 
I wish I knew bro..I wish I knew.. :dunno:*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

73monte said:


> *
> I wish I knew bro..I wish I knew.. :dunno:*


:loco:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

mrchavez said:


> :loco:


* 

I know right?? he said 2-3 months...it's been 5 months... but like I said earlier, he is doing way more than what I am paying him to do and he is maken it perfect. *


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

73monte said:


> *
> 
> I know right?? he said 2-3 months...it's been 5 months... but like I said earlier, he is doing way more than what I am paying him to do and he is maken it perfect. *


:nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*what's up Bump??... it sure is quite in here. :wave:*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

TODAY THERES GONNA BE A NATION WIDE EMERGENCY TEST!!! *A TEST*, BUT AS FAR AS VIDEO(TV) IT CAN BE DIFFERENT!! AT 1PM TODAY....:drama:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

73monte said:


> *what's up Bump??... it sure is quite in here. :wave:*


YUP I REMEMBER THERE WOULD BE ATLEAST 2-3 PAGES FULL BY THE END OF THE NIGHT, NOW IT TAKES A WEEK FOR ONE PAGE!!! WTF..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

bump512 said:


> YUP I REMEMBER THERE WOULD BE ATLEAST 2-3 PAGES FULL BY THE END OF THE NIGHT, NOW IT TAKES A WEEK FOR ONE PAGE!!! WTF..


* 
I know...maybe their internet got turned off..they paid the chrome bill instead...Lol *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*Is this thing working?? Hello!!!! :dunno::dunno:*


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

73monte said:


> *
> I know...maybe their internet got turned off..they paid the chrome bill instead...Lol *


thats fo sho!!!:roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* T. G. I. F.!!!! *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* ACROSS THE HWY. FROM THE LANDING STRIP... 








*


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Watz da deal Austin TX? How's everyone?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> Watz da deal Austin TX? How's everyone?


* 

Doing good down in the Southeast side..41!!!! :wave:*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

73monte said:


> *
> 
> Doing good down in the Southeast side..41!!!! :wave:*


AND EA$T $IDE..... 02!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

I stay in del valle .... all chill over here!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> I stay in del valle .... all chill over here!!


* 
Oh yeah, I used to live in DV too. It gets a lot cooler out there...hno:*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* I guess no one gets on on the weekend...:dunno:*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> * I guess no one gets on on the weekend...:dunno:*


im here:dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Cut N 3's said:


> im here:dunno:


* 

Your not CRUSISIN tonight??? *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> *
> 
> Your not CRUSISIN tonight??? *


:nosad:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

sup atx every1 hedding 2 the odeesa show this weekin be safe on the road watch out for them deers theres aot out here othere then that c yall on sat :angel:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

Man that's already here!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* sure is...were heading out on Fri...see you there Rocky. :wave:*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* hello???*


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

73monte said:


> * hello???*


que paso


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

WHATS GOOD 2 ALL THE HOMIES IN THE 512. I HAVENT BEEN ON 4 A MIN. BUT ROW DOGGS MAKING A PIT STOP HERE IN AUSTIN :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> WHATS GOOD 2 ALL THE HOMIES IN THE 512. I HAVENT BEEN ON 4 A MIN. BUT ROW DOGGS MAKING A PIT STOP HERE IN AUSTIN :wave:


oh yeah...when??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* T. T. M. F. T.!!!! *


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

supppp...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

just getting ready for Odessa..


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

73monte said:


> just getting ready for Odessa..


same here bro the back didnt want to work and i got that working now the front dont want to work man thats droz for ya always when theres a show lol


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

73monte said:


> oh yeah...when??


 AROUND THANKSGIVING BRO


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Sup atx:wave:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Cut N 3's said:


> im here:dunno:


Sup?


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

So I gotta burned noid, busted rear upper trailing arm, n buckled frame up front .... time to take it apart n get my hands dirty .. love working on da lowlow in da cold!! Trying to get it poppin good by that lone star round up cruise on Congress next year. If funds are proper, painted too ..we'll see


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

good luck homie!!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

anybody here remeber or know a guy that used to have a brown delta88 on switches.. i believe is name is hugo yescas...??? he had it around 2005..


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

bump512 said:


> good luck homie!!!


Thanks. Ain't no thang but a lil work n time .. price to pay for being switch happy!


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

WHO READY 4 THE WEEKEND, ANY 1 INTERESTED IN A TRADE 4 MY LOW LOW 95 TOWNCAR,WITH RIMS ,PUMPS N A 5TH WHEEL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Sr.Castro said:


> same here bro the back didnt want to work and i got that working now the front dont want to work man thats droz for ya always when theres a show lol


 GREAT job scaring Mona about the deer...We get to leave early now...Lol..

yup, that's how it goes, something always happens before a big show...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> So I gotta burned noid, busted rear upper trailing arm, n buckled frame up front .... time to take it apart n get my hands dirty .. love working on da lowlow in da cold!! Trying to get it poppin good by that lone star round up cruise on Congress next year. If funds are proper, painted too ..we'll see


DAMMMNN!!!! When it rains it pours for you doesn't it??? So you gonna do a frame up rebuild?? Belly and all??


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

73monte said:


> DAMMMNN!!!! When it rains it pours for you doesn't it??? So you gonna do a frame up rebuild?? Belly and all??


Yea got a frame bout to fully wrap .... that's the time consuming part. Everything else is cake. Partial wrapping doesn't last. Going fully this time ... I hop to much..LOL!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* 512 is up in Odessa!!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE IN ODESSA N HOUSTON CAR SHOWS THIS WEEKEND!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

cant wait for the pics alex!!!


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

73monte said:


> it was good to meet you too homie. Sorry I didn't talk to you, but due to my illness, I lost my ability to speak.


Sup homie how u doin what's good ATX


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

sup atx!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

210callejeros said:


> Sup homie how u doin what's good ATX


* 
. Just chilln, recovering from the long as road trip... how are things down south?? *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* chilln with the man..Mr.Dealba..







































































*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

So nice rides!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*that's all the pics that I have, unless you want to see bikes and pedal cars...my camera wouldn't hold a charge.  *


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DA_SQUID said:


>


* 
Are you for real?? The guy that took my trailer ramps probably has him...poor ghost...I have a blue one that you could paint orange...Lol *


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

wow....????


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

73monte said:


>


love the BOMBITAS!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

bump512 said:


> love the BOMBITAS!!!!


* 
You can't go wrong with bombas.. :thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

73monte said:


> *
> . Just chilln, recovering from the long as road trip... how are things down south?? *


Those are some nice pics u posted! Been kind of quiet just gettin ready for the toy drives and getting ready for next year god willing I want to go cruise the strip in Vegas the weekend of the super show all I have left is to chrome the rear end I'll be done


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

210callejeros said:


> Those are some nice pics u posted! Been kind of quiet just gettin ready for the toy drives and getting ready for next year god willing I want to go cruise the strip in Vegas the weekend of the super show all I have left is to chrome the rear end I'll be done


* 
Thanks homie...Yeah, I would like to cruise the strip before I leave this crazy world...oh chit...You just reminded me...I got some stuff to pick up at the chromers... *


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Nice pics homes! Great show as always!


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Just uploaded some pictures on my profile from LEGACY CC ....check em out. More to come!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> Just uploaded some pictures on my profile from LEGACY CC ....check em out. More to come!!


* 
Are those here in the ATX??? *


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

73monte said:


> * Are those here in the ATX??? West TX. . . Rides here are still under construction ..*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> 73monte said:
> 
> 
> > * Are those here in the ATX??? West TX. . . Rides here are still under construction ..*
> ...


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

73monte said:


> Sweet_Daddy_21 said:
> 
> 
> > * Is that your frame??? You already took it apart...*
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> 73monte said:
> 
> 
> > It's a different frame from another gbody, but Yea that's the one I'm putting work on ... while my busted one is still on my PRIX ...
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* T. G. I. F. ..!!!! :twak:*


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

73monte said:


> Sweet_Daddy_21 said:
> 
> 
> > * Cool, that's kinda what I did..except my frame broke completely under the engine..but I already had another frame in wait. It took me and Richard a week to do my frame..but that was like 9 in the morning till 3-4 that night for 7 days straight... *
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> 73monte said:
> 
> 
> > Yea it takes is about a week for us too... to fully wrap a frame (2-3 guys ) ...it's worth it tho!
> ...


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

73monte said:


> Sweet_Daddy_21 said:
> 
> 
> > * yeah...my brothers cutty has a full wrap like mine.from the back to the front just past the p/s gear box...it's a lot of work..bending and grinding bending and grinding.... I just tired thinking about it. :biggrin:*
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> 73monte said:
> 
> 
> > Haha right! Im ready tho ... trying for lone star round up cruise on Congress in April. I think ...
> ...


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

73monte said:


> Sweet_Daddy_21 said:
> 
> 
> > * that's cool...hopefully mine is done by then too.. :angel: :biggrin:*
> ...


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> 73monte said:
> 
> 
> > Yea it takes is about a week for us too... to fully wrap a frame (2-3 guys ) ...it's worth it tho!
> ...


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Sr.Castro said:


> Sweet_Daddy_21 said:
> 
> 
> > u looking for a g body full rap frame
> ...


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Sr.Castro said:


> View attachment 398185


Now dis bish is bad!!! Nice bro..


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> Sr.Castro said:
> 
> 
> > I have a stock frame im about to start wrapping but I may know a dude looking for something. Whatcha got? U selling one? ...[/QUOTEi have a full rap frame g body off of a 81 grandprix some 1 in atx did the work alex knows who did the work


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> Now dis bish is bad!!! Nice bro..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Sr.Castro said:


> Sweet_Daddy_21 said:
> 
> 
> > Sr.Castro said:
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ACROSS FROM THE LANDING STRIP ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* back to the grind of things...vacation is over.. *


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

73monte said:


> Sr.Castro said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Daddy_21 said:
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*What's goin' on Sweets...:wave:*


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

73monte said:


> Sweet_Daddy_21 said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

73monte said:


> *What's goin' on Sweets...:wave:*


A week vacation begins today! Doing a lil Hydraulic work ...


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

sup ATX!!!


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

bump512 said:


> sup ATX!!!


Finally getting cold!


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Loved this ride, it was bad ass to see in person!! We were there on Saturday about 4:00, had just drove in from Austin, we saw your pedal car, but didn't see you around. Left the next day to Pecos, my wife's hometown.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

73monte said:


> ACROSS FROM THE LANDING STRIP ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Austin Ace said:


> 73monte said:
> 
> 
> > Any progress yet?
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

gonzalj said:


> Loved this ride, it was bad ass to see in person!! We were there on Saturday about 4:00, had just drove in from Austin, we saw your pedal car, but didn't see you around. Left the next day to Pecos, my wife's hometown.


* 

which ride?? You were in Odesasa too?? uffin:*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> Finally getting cold!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* 512 ranker... *


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

73monte said:


> *
> 
> which ride?? You were in Odesasa too?? uffin:*


Sorry haven't used this new format, but I was talking about seeing El Rey. Yea, we were there! We were spending Thanksgiving with my wife's family who live in Pecos, texas, about and hour from Odessa, we left Austin early Saturday to attend the show. It had been like 3 years since I've been 
to a Lowrider show (a good lowrider show)


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

gonzalj said:


> Sorry haven't used this new format, but I was talking about seeing El Rey. Yea, we were there! We were spending Thanksgiving with my wife's family who live in Pecos, texas, about and hour from Odessa, we left Austin early Saturday to attend the show. It had been like 3 years since I've been
> to a Lowrider show (a good lowrider show)


Hopefully Next year we'll be able to take our pedal cars.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:run:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

73monte said:


> Austin Ace said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

gonzalj said:


> Sorry haven't used this new format, but I was talking about seeing El Rey. Yea, we were there! We were spending Thanksgiving with my wife's family who live in Pecos, texas, about and hour from Odessa, we left Austin early Saturday to attend the show. It had been like 3 years since I've been
> to a Lowrider show (a good lowrider show)


* 

I know right..It's been a while sense I have been to a good lowrider show too. Were goin' back next year for sure with my car this time. But it's a bad azz show and El Rey was clean than a mofo..uffin:*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Austin Ace said:


> 73monte said:
> 
> 
> > Has he sent you any updated pics?
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*:boink: it's hump day.. *


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

73monte said:


> Austin Ace said:
> 
> 
> > _*
> ...


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Name all the active lowrider clubs in the Capital City

Rollerz Only 
Boulevard ACES
Super Natural
Majestics
Revolutions
Legacy
Please feel in the blanks for any club I left off, just trying to keep record


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Austin Ace said:


> 73monte said:
> 
> 
> > Did u post them?
> ...


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

DKM ATX said:


> Name all the active lowrider clubs in the Capital City Rollerz Only Boulevard ACESSuper NaturalMajesticsRevolutionsLegacyPlease feel in the blanks for any club I left off, just trying to keep record


MIDNIGHT MEMORIES still holdin it down ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* there's Impalas too...*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

isnt there a Brown Impressions chapter in ATX? i know i seen a regal downtown awhile back with a Brown Impressions plaque in the back window not sure if hes from Austin or just visiting though. I know Latin Rollerz kinda departed since Carlos "prez" got sent back to El Salvador. hes a cool ass dude too he was always down to help me on my car whenever something would break


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Austin Ace said:


> 73monte said:
> 
> 
> > Did u post them?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

miggy254 said:


> isnt there a Brown Impressions chapter in ATX? i know i seen a regal downtown awhile back with a Brown Impressions plaque in the back window not sure if hes from Austin or just visiting though. I know Latin Rollerz kinda departed since Carlos "prez" got sent back to El Salvador. hes a cool ass dude too he was always down to help me on my car whenever something would break


* 

Douh!!! I can't believe that I forgot about them... 
Street Scene B.C. too. *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

73monte said:


> Austin Ace said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

TTT.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

73monte said:


> 73monte said:
> 
> 
> > He isn't done with the top yet, he says that's the 2nd layer of fiberglass he is putting on..
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Austin Ace said:


> 73monte said:
> 
> 
> > At least he is making progress:tongue:
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:ugh: :inout::finger:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* Man, it's dead in here on the weekends....even with fukd up weather. :dunno::dunno:*


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

UPLOADED ANOTHER ALBUM OF PROJECT RIDEZ COMING SOON AND RIDEZ WE'VE BUILT FOR OTHER CAR CLUBS!!!! CHECK EM OUT


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

73monte said:


> * Man, it's dead in here on the weekends....even with fukd up weather. :dunno::dunno:*


EVERYONE FB HEADS...


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

WHATS GOOD HOMIES, I HAVENT BEEN ON FOR A MIN, JUST BEEN ROLLING BY, HOPE ALL YA KEEPING DRY


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::bowrofl::thumbsup::thumbsup: NICE RIDE, HOMIE.........


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:wave::inout:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

Cut N 3's said:


> :wave::inout:


whut up homie....


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

ANY 1 SELLING OR TRADING SOME 13'' KNOCKS OFFS. . . . I NEED A SET,:x:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

:naughty::drama::naughty:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> :naughty::drama::naughty:


* 

I named my datsun/chiuahia mix Lolo... :roflmao:*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::bowrofl::thumbsup::thumbsup: NICE RIDE, HOMIE.........


Thanx homie...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> UPLOADED ANOTHER ALBUM OF PROJECT RIDEZ COMING SOON AND RIDEZ WE'VE BUILT FOR OTHER CAR CLUBS!!!! CHECK EM OUT


* 

nice :thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

73monte said:


> Thanx homie...


 I LIKE UR RIDE SO MUCH, I GOT RID OF MY 4DOOR TOWNCAR, N GOT ME A 2 DOOR RIDE,, , , , IM GOING TOP LESS WITH IT.:naughty::ninja::naughty:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

73monte said:


> *
> 
> nice :thumbsup::thumbsup:*


thanks!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> I LIKE UR RIDE SO MUCH, I GOT RID OF MY 4DOOR TOWNCAR, N GOT ME A 2 DOOR RIDE,, , , , IM GOING TOP LESS WITH IT.:naughty::ninja::naughty:


* 

Oh yeah, what did you get for a 2 door and don't forget to re-inforce the frame too... :thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> MIDNIGHT MEMORIES still holdin it down ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

sup atx!!


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

bump512 said:


> sup atx!!


Sup bump? Trying to push some ridez for spring time! Putttin in work during this winter ....


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Lola* said:


> :thumbsup:


YUP!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> Sup bump? Trying to push some ridez for spring time! Putttin in work during this winter ....


i heard that brotha..good luck!!!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

bump512 said:


> View attachment 403847


* 

Man another show that I will miss...headed to S.Padre that day...:burn:*


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

73monte said:


> *
> 
> Oh yeah, what did you get for a 2 door and don't forget to re-inforce the frame too... :thumbsup::thumbsup:*


 A 2 DOOR 83 LAC :nicoderm:, GOING TOP LESS LOL :naughty:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> A 2 DOOR 83 LAC :nicoderm:, GOING TOP LESS LOL :naughty:


WE'RE CURRENTLY WORKING ON AN 83 LAC TOO! CHECK IT OUT ON MY ALBUMS UNDER MY PROFILE!!


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

WHAT DO YA HAVE PLAN 4 IT.


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> WHAT DO YA HAVE PLAN 4 IT.


Four pump set up...candy blues ..


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

impala_ss_in_atx said:


>


good times


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

HEY MY 512 HOMIES, I JUST BOUGTH ME A 2PUMP SET, AND A 5TH WHEEL 4 MY LAC. BUT IM LOOKING 4 SOME 13S OR 14S. :ugh: ANY 1 HAS ANY :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> HEY MY 512 HOMIES, I JUST BOUGTH ME A 2PUMP SET, AND A 5TH WHEEL 4 MY LAC. BUT IM LOOKING 4 SOME 13S OR 14S. :ugh: ANY 1 HAS ANY :dunno:


:no:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

The SPN 83 will be hitting the streets soon also from Super Natural


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

THERE GOING 2 BE A LOT OF ''LAC'' ACTION NEXT YEAR


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

DKM ATX said:


> The SPN 83 will be hitting the streets soon also from Super Natural


ALREADY!!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

TTT!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DKM ATX said:


> The SPN 83 will be hitting the streets soon also from Super Natural


* 

I hate to sound like a noob, but what's a SPN 83???  *


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

1956 thru 1965 interiors Impala, Bel air, Biscayne, El camino, Nomad. _







Ciadella interiors new for sale_ 
Hi everyone,

This is Walt, I'm now an interior sales agent for Ciadella interiors, if you need help with an interior let me know and I will do my best to help you. I can send you samples in the mail of original and custom colors for your vehicles from 1956 thru 1965 Impala, Bel air, Biscayne, El camino, Nomad.

Thanks Walt.​


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

73monte said:


> *
> 
> I hate to sound like a noob, but what's a SPN 83???  *


My guess is SuperNatural 83 Caddy


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Austin Ace said:


> My guess is SuperNatural 83 Caddy


BINGO:thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> THERE GOING 2 BE A LOT OF ''LAC'' ACTION NEXT YEAR


:yes:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

IT IS DONE.........I AM TOP LESS  N SHAVE EVERTHING  I HAVE MY BOOTIE 4 THE BACK ''
NOT PUT ON YET''. STILL LOOKING 4 13 OR 14 . ITS FUNNY HOW MY MOM HATES IT, BECAUSE IT REMIND HER OF MY DAD, :buttkick: BUT I LOVE IT BECAUSE IT REMIND ME OF MY DAD LOL :h5:.....R.I.P POPP'S


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

I GUESS ANOTHER WEEKEND INSIDE.:twak::twak:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Tito is having a toys4tots show this Sunday.. its in Cameron. Cameron is 15 miles on the other side of Rockdale Texas.. any questions just give him a call or if you need help with directions I can help ya with that. Hope to see ATX representing at the show


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

*T T T*


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Anyone know where I can get a radiator fixed? Off an 87 PRIX .. fan cover punctured a lil hole n now got a leak ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> Anyone know where I can get a radiator fixed? Off an 87 PRIX .. fan cover punctured a lil hole n now got a leak ...


try puttin some pepper in it. i did that on a delta88 a couple yrs back and it worked.. new radiator wouldve costed me $135 but a bottle of pepper was 88 cents


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> Anyone know where I can get a radiator fixed? Off an 87 PRIX .. fan cover punctured a lil hole n now got a leak ...


*sams radiators* on east airport...??


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

miggy254 said:


> try puttin some pepper in it. i did that on a delta88 a couple yrs back and it worked.. new radiator wouldve costed me $135 but a bottle of pepper was 88 cents


no way!!!....????


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

miggy254 said:


> try puttin some pepper in it. i did that on a delta88 a couple yrs back and it worked.. new radiator wouldve costed me $135 but a bottle of pepper was 88 cents


Ay whey! Idk Bout that .. plus this hole a lil big


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

bump512 said:


> *sams radiators* on east airport...??


That's wat i was this thinking, it's the closest to my crib ....


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

WHATS THE WORD IN THE 512, HOPE YA ROLLING LOW N DOING FINE


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> IT IS DONE.........I AM TOP LESS  N SHAVE EVERTHING  I HAVE MY BOOTIE 4 THE BACK ''
> NOT PUT ON YET''. STILL LOOKING 4 13 OR 14 . ITS FUNNY HOW MY MOM HATES IT, BECAUSE IT REMIND HER OF MY DAD, :buttkick: BUT I LOVE IT BECAUSE IT REMIND ME OF MY DAD LOL :h5:.....R.I.P POPP'S


* 
PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN.... :angel: for your pops.*


----------



## Latroca (Mar 23, 2006)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> That's wat i was this thinking, it's the closest to my crib ....



Went to Sams to get mine fixed...Quick and at a good price!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Latroca said:


> Went to Sams to get mine fixed...Quick and at a good price!!!!:thumbsup:


Really? Didn't think Bout them ... was it a newer vehicle radiator or older?


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

73monte said:


> *
> PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN.... :angel: for your pops.*


 4 SURE THIS WEEKEND HOMIE,:yes: I JUST PICK UP MY RIMS TO NIGHT :thumbsup: , I WORKED 14 HRS TO DAY THEN DROVE ACROSS TOWN TO PICK THEM UP, :loco: THE THINGS WE DO 4 THE LOVE 4 ARE RIDES :twak: LOL


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!! ANY 1 IN HERE LOL......DAM FACEBOOK. TOOK EVER 1 FROM LAY IT LOW .LOL


----------



## Latroca (Mar 23, 2006)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> Really? Didn't think Bout them ... was it a newer vehicle radiator or older?



It was an older one.....in my 50 Chevy


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Latroca said:


> It was an older one.....in my 50 Chevy


Coo! Yea that trokita is badass homie !!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> 4 SURE THIS WEEKEND HOMIE,:yes: I JUST PICK UP MY RIMS TO NIGHT :thumbsup: , I WORKED 14 HRS TO DAY THEN DROVE ACROSS TOWN TO PICK THEM UP, :loco: THE THINGS WE DO 4 THE LOVE 4 ARE RIDES :twak: LOL


* 
Right, we do some crazy shit for our rides...Lol *


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

BUMP, , ,


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

WHATS GOOD 4 THIS SUNDAY


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

DUM RAIN, BUT I GUESS IT CANT RAIN 4 EVER


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> WHATS GOOD 4 THIS SUNDAY[/QUOTE*]
> 
> it's all good...getting ready to get some breakfast and then goin' on a 3 hour bay fishing.... :thumbsup: *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:
> 
> 
> > WHATS GOOD 4 THIS SUNDAY[/QUOTE*]
> ...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

miggy254 said:


> try puttin some pepper in it. i did that on a delta88 a couple yrs back and it worked.. new radiator wouldve costed me $135 but a bottle of pepper was 88 cents


someone told me da same thing


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

73monte said:


> DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:
> 
> 
> > WHATS GOOD 4 THIS SUNDAY[/QUOTE*]
> ...


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

HEY 73, I WAS JUST LOOKING :ugh: N JUST RELIZE I HAVENT POST ANY PIC OF MY LAC. :buttkick: LOL SO HERE 1 4U HOMIE, U CANT SEE THE 5TH WHEEL BUT MY RIDE DOSE HAVE A BOOTIE LOL :rofl:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

HERES A LAC THERE A LAC,,,,,EVERY WHERE A LAC LAC.LOL


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

THAT 1 BE 4 I PUT ON THE 5TH


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

A FEW PIC OF THE TOY DRIVE LAST SUNDAY


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

NOT A LOWRIDER, BUT REAL NICE, IT LOOKS JUST LIKE KIT. AND TALKS


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

. MY BUMPER WAS PULLED OFF ,BY THE BUS OF SELNAZZZZZZ.


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

MY BLAZER.


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> HEY 73, I WAS JUST LOOKING :ugh: N JUST RELIZE I HAVENT POST ANY PIC OF MY LAC. :buttkick: LOL SO HERE 1 4U HOMIE, U CANT SEE THE 5TH WHEEL BUT MY RIDE DOSE HAVE A BOOTIE LOL :rofl:


Looking good homie


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> Looking good homie


 THANKS HOMIE, I WILL POST UP MORE PIC SOON. ARE U READY 4 X-MAS


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> THANKS HOMIE, I WILL POST UP MORE PIC SOON. ARE U READY 4 X-MAS


U know it foo! Bottle of grey goose ready!


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

DAM, DOSE EVER1 HAVE A FACEBOOK ,BESIDES ME. LOL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:* I guess so homie...caddie looks good by the way. :thumbsup::thumbsup: do you have a pick of your pop's ride???*


----------



## Lola* (May 5, 2010)

:wave:-Happy Holidays!!-
:thumbsup:
​Love Always,
Lola​


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

DKM ATX said:


> The SPN 83 will be hitting the streets soon also from Super Natural


Ragalac will be on the streets also....with a new look


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Ragalac will be on the streets also....with a new look


 that's what's up:thumbsup: give me a holla if your chapter do that picnic this up coming year


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

I HOPE ALL U HOMIES BEEN GOOD THIS YR. BUT HERE THE HEADS UP IF UR NOT LOL


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

:werd::around::werd:LOL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*finally!!! I got on this bitch!!! anyone else having trouble getting on here??? *


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

sup atx!!! Happy Holidays to all!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

_*what up from the 512 down to our brothers in the 210?!!!!! :wave:*_


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

73monte said:


> *finally!!! I got on this bitch!!! anyone else having trouble getting on here??? *


 NOPE HOMIE, ARE U READY 4 NEXT YR


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Ragalac will be on the streets also....with a new look


:sprint:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

FLASH BACKS :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> NOPE HOMIE, ARE U READY 4 NEXT YR


* 

no, still haven't gotten my car back from the painters... 
and it still needs to go to the interior shop too....*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> FLASH BACKS :thumbsup:


:worship: :worship: Where did you find that pic???


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

73monte said:


> *
> 
> no, still haven't gotten my car back from the painters...
> and it still needs to go to the interior shop too....*




Any progress? Color going on yet?


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Austin Ace said:


> Any progress? Color going on yet?


* 

no, no color on it yet ...:tears:*


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

73monte said:


> *
> 
> no, no color on it yet ...:tears:*


WHATS THE DEAL?? BEEN LIKE 4+ MONTHS?? :scrutinize:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

73monte said:


> :worship: :worship: Where did you find that pic???


 ON THE RANDOM PIC, FORM...........:h5: ITS COOL 2 SEE ARE RIDES ON DIFFRENT POST,:thumbsup:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

LET ME WISH EVERY 1 A HAPPY NEW YR. NOW,B4 I START DRINKING,PASS OUT,WAKE UP N MY OWN THROW-UP,N LOSE MY LAP TOP .LOL:burn:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

bump512 said:


> WHATS THE DEAL?? BEEN LIKE 4+ MONTHS?? :scrutinize:


* 
chit...longer than that..I dropped it off in june....he told me 2-3 months....goin' on 8 months next month..*


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

damnit!!! well atleast nothing is going on, and winter is here. but it be nice to have the baby park at ju casa....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* no kidding.. I would like to go outside and sit in it and listen to the radio or just tweak with it...*


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

HOPE EVERYONE HAS A HAPPY N SAFE NEW YEARS!!! I'LL BE IN WEST TEXAS WIT DA FAM!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> FLASH BACKS :thumbsup:


Man it was cold dat nike, my hands was stuck to da chain steerin wheel..lol


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: happy new year to the atx homies...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

DKM ATX said:


>


Man dat sure is a nice cadi:nicoderm:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

mrchavez said:


> :wave: happy new year to the atx homies...


:wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

sup lamark dont get too drunk tonite..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

mrchavez said:


> sup lamark dont get too drunk tonite..


im not, i wont be drinkin


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

73monte said:


> * chit...longer than that..I dropped it off in june....he told me 2-3 months....goin' on 8 months next month..*


*I know how you feel bro. Mine has been gone since Febuary, I can't wait to get it back already.*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

FPEREZII said:


> *I know how you feel bro. Mine has been gone since Febuary, I can't wait to get it back already.*


* 
Which one?? You have so many projects...Lol 


HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYONE!!!! Be safe out there tonight. uffin:*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> *
> Which one?? You have so many projects...Lol
> 
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYONE!!!! Be safe out there tonight. uffin:*


HAPPY NEW YEARS TO U TOO, ALEX AND EVERYONE OUT IN LOLO LAND


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

73monte said:


> *
> Which one?? You have so many projects...Lol
> 
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYONE!!!! Be safe out there tonight. uffin:*


* A Cutlass that I am having done to show while the truck is getting redone.*:biggrin: Happy New Years bRO!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* ooohh...that one..Lol..cool.
*


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

:wave:2012:wave:ROW DOGGS STILL HERE.4 THE NEW YRS.uffin:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

anybody need some spacers to clear your brake calipers to fit 13x7 or even 14s. its safer than grinding the brake calipers. had these on my old glasshouse. their 
5x4.75x1.25 basically chevy vehicles. message me for price.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*that's a nice glass house...:worship:*


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

it was a clean glasshouse i regret selling it. sold it to some guy named leal from corpus, a mechanic or something like that.heres what im working on right now.










spook said:


> anybody need some spacers to clear your brake calipers to fit 13x7 or even 14s. its safer than grinding the brake calipers. had these on my old glasshouse. their
> 5x4.75x1.25 basically chevy vehicles. message me for price.


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

WHATS THE DEAL IN CORPUS ? ? ? I SOLD 2 CARS AND A TRUCK TO PEOPLE DOWN THERE ''ALL 3 LOWRIDERS'' AND 2 OF MY HOMIES SOLD THERE LOW LOWS,TO PEOPLE DOWN THERE..........ALL CORPUS IS GOING 2 LEAVE US , IS BIG WHEELS N FACEBOOK .LOL


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

Sup atx...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> WHATS THE DEAL IN CORPUS ? ? ? I SOLD 2 CARS AND A TRUCK TO PEOPLE DOWN THERE ''ALL 3 LOWRIDERS'' AND 2 OF MY HOMIES SOLD THERE LOW LOWS,TO PEOPLE DOWN THERE..........ALL CORPUS IS GOING 2 LEAVE US , IS BIG WHEELS N FACEBOOK .LOL


:roflmao::roflmao:* Yous a fool homie...*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

spook said:


> it was a clean glasshouse i regret selling it. sold it to some guy named leal from corpus, a mechanic or something like that.heres what im working on right now.


* 
really?? I wonder if it was the Leal brothers?? And if it's the same glass house that they used in the WEGO build off last year...*


----------



## padrino_213 (Jan 1, 2012)

Any good custom shops in the atx,or candy shops..


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

73monte said:


> *
> really?? I wonder if it was the Leal brothers?? And if it's the same glass house that they used in the WEGO build off last year...*


* Alex, Freddy Leal dos have it but the one that he used for the build off car was another one he had. 
This is the one he used for the build off.*


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

2012,AND STILL ROLLN, LET THE LOWRIDERS,NEVER END


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

FPEREZII said:


> * Alex, Freddy Leal dos have it but the one that he used for the build off car was another one he had.
> This is the one he used for the build off.*
> 
> View attachment 416035


* 

Cool, I would trade my monte carlo for a glasshouse..... :thumbsup:*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

HERE A PIC OF MY LAC WITH 5TH WHEEL, WHEN I WAS TRING 2 GET IT STRAIGHT


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

MY LAC N MY BLAZER :drama:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

BOTH MY LACS,:nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*.Well I think that I got some good news late last night...the guy said he finished the paint booth and should have the car primered and blocked by Mon...THEN he will start putting down color, flakes, patterns and what not...  :h5::fool2:*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> HERE A PIC OF MY LAC WITH 5TH WHEEL, WHEN I WAS TRING 2 GET IT STRAIGHT


it's crooked still....Lol


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

73monte said:


> it's crooked still....Lol


:roflmao:LOL , IT WAS . BUT STRAIGHT NOW. I HAD 2 LOOK AT IT WITH MY GOOD EYE.:wow:  LOL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* haha haha...You used your fingers to measure it...Lol. *


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

I USED A BRICK N A GLASS OF WATER :run: LOL N SOME SUPER GLUE N DUCK TAPE 2 HOLD IT ON :buttkick: DAM 5TH WHEEL KEEPS FALLING OFF .THEY DONT MAKE SUPER GLUE LIKE THEY USE 2 LOL :rofl::rofl: J\K OR AM I ? :scrutinize:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

73monte said:


> *.Well I think that I got some good news late last night...the guy said he finished the paint booth and should have the car primered and blocked by Mon...THEN he will start putting down color, flakes, patterns and what not...  :h5::fool2:*



Good news?................That's GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* I know hugh... 
*


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

JUST AT HOME CLOWNIN AROUND TODAY LOL :rofl:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao::roflmao: 



DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> JUST AT HOME CLOWNIN AROUND TODAY LOL :rofl:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

WHERE ALL THE 512 HOMIES AT :h5: ITS ONLY ME N U, ''73MONTE''


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

JUST GOT DONE PUTTING ANOTHER TRANS,FRONT SEATS N BACK, AND WASH HER ,GOING 2 TEST DRIVE IT LATER 2DAY . WISH ME LUCK :x:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

selling custom key holders can engrave from ur favorite football team to ur carclub name if u have the file for ur plaque i can also engrave that onto it price is 15 bucks + shipping cost the shipping anywhere in tx 6 bucks out of state i will look into it PAYPAL READY ([email protected]) pm me if ur interested


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

MY LAC RAN LIKE A CHAMP :thumbsup: I HAD NECKS SNAPPING :yes: GOT PULLED OVER ONCE :rant: ''NO TICKET'' BUT COULDNT FIND THE CAR SHOW DOWN HERE IN SAN ANTOS :buttkick:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> WHERE ALL THE 512 HOMIES AT :h5: ITS ONLY ME N U, ''73MONTE''


I was in your hood at a car show at Monster Burger..in Von Ormy....I was looking for you too...


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

73monte said:


> I was in your hood at a car show at Monster Burger..in Von Ormy....I was looking for you too...


 HOW DID U FIND IT ? I PUT IT ON MY GPS AND IT TOOK ME SOME WHERE ELSE ON PALO ALTO..........


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

73monte said:


> I was in your hood at a car show at Monster Burger..in Von Ormy....I was looking for you too...


What's up homie any pics of the show had to work


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*I haven't down loaded mine yet...I found this one though...








*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> HOW DID U FIND IT ? I PUT IT ON MY GPS AND IT TOOK ME SOME WHERE ELSE ON PALO ALTO..........


haha haha..I googeled it before I left Austin...plus I been there before.. 
where did you end up at on Palo Alto???


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

sup 512!!!


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

73monte said:


> haha haha..I googeled it before I left Austin.. .plus I been there before..
> where did you end up at on Palo Alto???


 ON PALO ALTO,N 410  . SO I END UP BUYING A BURGER AT WHATABURGER,N WENT HOME:drama:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

DUM GPS. IT HAD ME DRIVING IN CIRCLES LOL :around:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> ON PALO ALTO,N 410  . SO I END UP BUYING A BURGER AT WHATABURGER,N WENT HOME:drama:


* 

Man, You should of keep goin'...it's after 410 about 3 more miles....:twak:...next time homie. *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao::roflmao: 



DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> DUM GPS. IT HAD ME DRIVING IN CIRCLES LOL :around:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* and the hamburger and fries for the burger eating contest...a guy from Texas Outllaws named Tiny won...

















that's it....*


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

NICE PIX HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

PIC 4 THE HOMIE THAT WERNT THERE . THANKS HOMIE


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

PIC 4 THE HOMIE THAT WERNT THERE . THANKS HOMIE


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> NICE PIX HOMIE :thumbsup:


* 

thanx...there were more cars and trucks, but they looked factory to me...and a shit load of HD bikes showed up too..but ate and left before I could get pics...*


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

WHEN N WHERE THE NEXT CAR SHOW ?  ?


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice pics. More than the San Antonio topic has.


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

LOL TRUE DAT ,TRUE DAT.:roflmao:


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice pics wish I could have been there


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

210callejeros said:


> Nice pics wish I could have been there


 LET ME FIND OUT UR TRYING 2 BE A HOMIE HOPPER LIKE ME ,JUMPING ON TO SAN ANTOS THEN 2 AUSTIN LOL


----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)

uffin:


DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> JUST GOT DONE PUTTING ANOTHER TRANS,FRONT SEATS N BACK, AND WASH HER ,GOING 2 TEST DRIVE IT LATER 2DAY . WISH ME LUCK :x:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

I EVEN THOUGHT OF A NAME 4 MY LAC SATURDAY. '' Th3 V!OLAT3R''


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

maddogg45 said:


> uffin:


* 

almost like your caddie maddogg... uffin:*


----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)

yup sir!! can't wait to cruise agian


----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Yall come on thru......
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=419643&stc=1&d=1326290450


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

MORING HOMIES, WHO GOT BROUGHT THE TACOS LOL


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

sup ATX!!


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

maddogg45 said:


> View attachment 419608
> yup sir!! can't wait to cruise agian


* 
damn, looks good...Joe is hooking it up nice... :thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

maddogg45 said:


> View attachment 419607
> :biggrin:


 DAM THAT MOTOR IS CLEAN :bowrofl: DO U HAVE ANY OLD PIC OF UR RIDE HOMIE


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

x512


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

GUESS WHAT TIME IT IS LOL .YEP, BEER 30 LOL


----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)

Here is a couple pics Homie


----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanx Homie!! Heard your ride is getting a makeover to? 


73monte said:


> *
> damn, looks good...Joe is hooking it up nice... :thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

maddogg45 said:


> Here is a couple pics Homie
> View attachment 420092
> View attachment 420093


 DAM , HOMIE THAT LAC CLEAN ! ! ! WHAT KIND OF SET UP DID U HAVE ? ? ?


----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)

I had it on air bags but now I am going with a Shorty's three pump set up.


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

I HAVE A 2 PUMP SET UP I BOUGHT FROM MY HOMIE, THAT I GOING 2 PUT IN. BUT IM GOING 2 KEEP IT A SIMPLE SET UP , 2 PUMPS,2 DUMPS 4 BATTRIES, MAYBE 3 BATTRIES. .... I JUST GOT RID OF ALL MY TATTOO SET UP 4 A AIR BRUSH SET UP, GOING 2 TRY SOME THING NEW


----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)

That's what's up Homie 


DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> I HAVE A 2 PUMP SET UP I BOUGHT FROM MY HOMIE, THAT I GOING 2 PUT IN. BUT IM GOING 2 KEEP IT A SIMPLE SET UP , 2 PUMPS,2 DUMPS 4 BATTRIES, MAYBE 3 BATTRIES. .... I JUST GOT RID OF ALL MY TATTOO SET UP 4 A AIR BRUSH SET UP, GOING 2 TRY SOME THING NEW


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

TTT 4 ARE LAC


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

maddogg45 said:


> Thanx Homie!! Heard your ride is getting a makeover to?


* 

yeah, it's up in Ft.Worth...I couldn't afford Joe this time around...but it should come out good....
I am like you...ready to go CRUSIN...*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* 

this was a good show last time we went to it..:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

nice!!


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

MORNING NEIGHBOR :wave: :wow::wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> MORNING NEIGHBOR :wave: :wow::wave:


* 

You have too much time on your hands....:roflmao::roflmao:*


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

maddogg45 said:


> I had it on air bags but now I am going with a Shorty's three pump set up.


 I tell yall what ive seen the frame on this MOFO an it was done right


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DKM ATX said:


> I tell yall what ive seen the frame on this MOFO an it was done right


:thumbsup::thumbsup:..*.YUUUUPPP!!!!*


----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


DKM ATX said:


> I tell yall what ive seen the frame on this MOFO an it was done right


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

SHHHHHHHHHH DONT TELL NO1 .LOL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*well the weekend here..You know what that means...no one will be here until Mon...Lol. *


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

73monte said:


> *well the weekend here..You know what that means...no one will be here until Mon...Lol. *


 SAD BUT TRUE


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

BUT ME N U WILL KEEP AUSTIN PAGE ALIVE INTILL MONDAY :thumbsup:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

thought i would build something a little different from the usual glasshouse.
yes i roll 13s and nothing bigger.


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

spook said:


> thought i would build something a little different from the usual glasshouse.
> yes i roll 13s and nothing bigger.


 2 TUMBS UP HOMIE


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ANY 1 ANY HERE ? ? ? ? LOL :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ANY 1 ANY HERE ? ? ? ? LOL :roflmao:


 I am here...haha haha


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

already!!


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

73monte said:


> I am here...haha haha


 I WAS THE ONLY ONE IN HERE THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> I WAS THE ONLY ONE IN HERE THIS WEEKEND.


 There's no crying in L I L.....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

bump512 said:


> already!!


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> I WAS THE ONLY ONE IN HERE THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*:roflmao::roflmao:*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/323268-tgp-spring-bling-2012-atx.html 


* Stop by and show some luv..*


----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: might be the first show I take it to!


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

I WASNT CRYING ,,,,,,,,,I HAD SOMETHING IN MY EYE . LOL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

maddogg45 said:


> :thumbsup: might be the first show I take it to!


* 

Sounds good Maddogg..:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> I WASNT CRYING ,,,,,,,,,I HAD SOMETHING IN MY EYE . LOL


* 

surrre you did...Lol 
*


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

I DONT CRY, IM ALL WAYS SMILING LOL HAVE U SMILE 2 DAY LOL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*Is it Friday yet??? *


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

73monte said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/323268-tgp-spring-bling-2012-atx.html
> 
> 
> * Stop by and show some luv..*



The Monte gonna be ready by then?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Austin Ace said:


> The Monte gonna be ready by then?


* 

I hope so.I been telling him that I need it back ASAP...hopefully...:x: *


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

73monte said:


> *Is it Friday yet??? *


 NOT YET, I WISH


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*not yet. *


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

I SHIT ON HATERS N ON WENSDAYS .LOL :facepalm:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

CAN THIS DAY GET ANY WORSE ? ? ? LOL


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

RoW DoGGs C.C. :thumbsup:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

Q-VO ATX!!!


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

WHATS UP LOCOS ? ? ?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*what it do peeps...:wave:*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:facepalm:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

MORING 2 ALL THE 512 HOMIES , :h5: :barf::h5:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*haha haha haha..I am losen it over here..:loco: :run:*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

maddogg45 said:


> View attachment 419608
> yup sir!! can't wait to cruise agian


THATS BADASS G !!!


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

maddogg45 said:


> Here is a couple pics Homie
> View attachment 420092
> View attachment 420093



NICE ! WE GOT AN 83 COUPE COMIN OUT THIS YEAR TOO!!


----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> NICE ! WE GOT AN 83 COUPE COMIN OUT THIS YEAR TOO!!


That's whats up homie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

1981-sweet_daddy_21-albums-legacy-cc-picture397145-legacy-c-c.html

uffin:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

1981-sweet_daddy_21-albums-legacy-cc-picture397146-lookin-members-central-tx-area-holla-me.html

MAN FINDING LOWRIDERZ OUT HERE IS A MISSION..LOL. GUESS WE'LL JUST BUILD SOME OF EM..LOL


----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

BUILD THEM ,N HATERZ WILL HAVE SOMETHING 2 DO ''HATE'' LOL:rofl:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND 512, I BE HERE WAITTING ON YA . LOL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* IS IT FRIDAY NOW??? :facepalm:*


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

24-7 ALL DAY ,EVERY DAY :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:worship::thumbsup::thumbsup:


DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> 24-7 ALL DAY ,EVERY DAY :thumbsup:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

HEY U GUYYYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS LOL


----------



## Slamdsixty3 (Dec 6, 2003)

spook said:


> thought i would build something a little different from the usual glasshouse.
> yes i roll 13s and nothing bigger.



Looks good T.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

OPEN UR EYES VATOS, N POST UP SOMETHING ON LAY IT LOW ...........LOL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*Something up...*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> *Something up...*


:roflmao:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

LOL, PLEASE STAND BY,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,LOL


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

...........................................


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*late night check in... uffin:*


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

SUP ATX!!!


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

EARLY BIRD CHECK IN, LOL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* mid-day check in... :biggrin:*


----------



## BIG MIKE 64 (Nov 12, 2008)

*FOR SALE - 1968 IMPALA - DALLAS,TEXAS*

Income Tax Time: $2,000 CASH!

Contact: BIG MIKE (469) 274-4146

SEE MORE PIX ===> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/310615-1968-impala-2dr-htp.html#post14377776


























[


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

bump512 said:


> SUP ATX!!!


SUP HOMIE! READY FOR THE SPRING TIME?! JUS AROUND THE CORNER!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> SUP HOMIE! READY FOR THE SPRING TIME?! JUS AROUND THE CORNER!!


sup brotha....yea....ur ride almost done...or ur rebuild??


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

bout time we get some decent rain!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*.decent?? It was pouring like a mofo last night...good lighting show though..and that thunder scared the crap out of me..:tears:..only once though. *


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Any color yet?



73monte said:


> :nicoderm:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

bump512 said:


> sup brotha....yea....ur ride almost done...or ur rebuild??


man slowly but surely...
need time n dough!


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

DAM, I NEED A TOP 4 MY RIDE LOL, STUPID RAIN :facepalm:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

73monte said:


> *.decent?? It was pouring like a mofo last night...good lighting show though..and that thunder scared the crap out of me..:tears:..only once though. *


:rofl:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> man slowly but surely...
> need time n dough!


yesss sir!!


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

HAD 2 BRING SOMETHING FROM THE SAN ANTO PAGE LOL I PICK THINGS UP N PUT THEM DOWN


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Austin Ace said:


> Any color yet?


* 

fuk no.. :rant:*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* damn, not even the 210 came in today...:tears: :facepalm:*


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

HERE COME THE WEEKEND, THERE GO ALL THE HOMIES,INTILL MONDAY LOL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*what it do..:wave:*


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

GOT MILK.LOL..............................DAM I WENT 2 SAN MARCOS THIS WEEKEND 2 VISIT MY MOM, THERE NOTHING IS SAN MARCOS BUT PEOPLE ROLLING BIG WHEELS :facepalm:WHAT WAPPEN 2 ALL THE LOW LOWS


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> GOT MILK.LOL..............................DAM I WENT 2 SAN MARCOS THIS WEEKEND 2 VISIT MY MOM, THERE NOTHING IS SAN MARCOS BUT PEOPLE ROLLING BIG WHEELS :facepalm:WHAT WAPPEN 2 ALL THE LOW LOWS


 

for real...I thought there still some lows there.. :tears:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* thanks for the bump Bump..Lol *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

WE'RE 2 LOW 2 BE CRUIZING IN THE RAIN LOL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* haha haha...that's why we have hydros...rise up above the flood.. *


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

2 SEE MORE THEN 2 MEMBERS IN HERE IS LIKE SEEING A CHUPACABRA LOL, ITS JUST HARD 2 BELIEVE LOL


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

yea..tru!!...i wonder where is everyone at??? still hibernating??


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

I THINK UR RITE, EVERY 1 NEED 2 WAKE UP LOL


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

The cars are in hibernation for sure.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* I got up about an hour ago. *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:facepalm::roflmao::roflmao: 


DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> 2 SEE MORE THEN 2 MEMBERS IN HERE IS LIKE SEEING A CHUPACABRA LOL, ITS JUST HARD 2 BELIEVE LOL


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

What's up ATX


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*what's up SA and CC... :wave:*


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

73monte said:


> *what's up SA and CC... :wave:*


Chillin, waiting for my ride to be done. It's almost there. :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

73monte said:


> *what's up SA and CC... :wave:*


getting ready to send car to the paint shop so i can hit up the shows in my own ride.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

_* I feel ya on that..still waiting on mine.. 
Classic, who is painting your ride?? *_


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Club members dad, painted the Benz and the El Camino in my club.

Click on the UnifieD link in my sig to see them.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*man, they look good. what color and what kind of car do you have....*


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

65 Impala. Going with Inferno Red from the Chrysler 300 with fire red flake from Detonator


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* I guess I should have looked at your sig..hugh..Lol 
sounds like it's gonna look good...any patterns or murals on it??*


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

HAS ANY 1 HEARD ANYTHING ABOUT A MEXICAN RAP VIDEO SHOT IN SEGUIN ON FEB 12 ? ? ?


----------



## BIGDADDY75 (Apr 7, 2010)

What's up,Bro.? Nice topic!! T.G.P!!


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

DAM I THOUGHT HAVING A CHOP TOP WOULD BE LIKE GOING TO A WET T SHIRT CONTEST EVERY DAY........ I WAS WRONG, :buttkick: DAM U CANT ROLL NO WEAR WHEN IT RAINS


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

73monte said:


> * I guess I should have looked at your sig..hugh..Lol
> sounds like it's gonna look good...any patterns or murals on it??*


Just paint and flake for now, probably pattern out the roof later and add pinstripe and chrome foil along the sides


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

BIGDADDY75 said:


> What's up,Bro.? Nice topic!! T.G.P!!





DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> DAM I THOUGHT HAVING A CHOP TOP WOULD BE LIKE GOING TO A WET T SHIRT CONTEST EVERY DAY........ I WAS WRONG, :buttkick: DAM U CANT ROLL NO WEAR WHEN IT RAINS





ClassicPlayer said:


> Just paint and flake for now, probably pattern out the roof later and add pinstripe and chrome foil along the sides


* daaammmnn, SA all in up in this bish....Lol. 

making the 512 look weak....:tears: :wave:*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ClassicPlayer said:


> Just paint and flake for now, probably pattern out the roof later and add pinstripe and chrome foil along the sides


*

sounds like you know what you are doing or have planned.. :thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

73monte said:


> *
> 
> sounds like you know what you are doing or have planned.. :thumbsup::thumbsup:*


Oh yeah, I can see it in my head for sure. Little by little though, start with the paint and flake then add as I go.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:wave: Sat night checkin


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

DIFFRENT CITYS, SAME GREAT STATE :thumbsup:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

hello 512!!!


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

I remember when we were 512 too. LONG time ago.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* How long ago Classic???*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

At least 30 hrs, I was like 4 or 5


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Years, not hours. Darn auto correct


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*damn that was a long time ago... 

I almost forgotten what I had asked you too...Lol *


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

DAM, I REMEMBER WHEN ALL DOWN TOWN WAS THE PLACE 2 BE ON SATURDAY NIGHTS N CHICANO PARK WAS THE PLACE ON SUNDAY. DOSE WHERE THE DAYS :tears:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

^^^^^ ha and jamming to some latin hiphop on ur tape player ^^^^


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

I REMEMBER U, WHERE THE SHIT, IF U HAD SOME MC CLEAN OR ROADSTER BOLT ON,HAD A WALL OF SPEAKERS IN THE BACK SEAT,WHILE JAMMIN 2 JONNY Z LOL.....


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

DJ Laz or Lifestyl's Million Dollar Stars


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ClassicPlayer said:


> DJ Laz or Lifestyl's Million Dollar Stars


* 

I still jam that..Lol.
It was cool back then, before big wheels and tuners..everyone was crusin and chilling. 
I remember one night I tradeed my 15 inch LA Wires for some 14 inch Luxor's next to the Sonic on Riverside...Lol 
that's not even there anymore either...a lot of changes in the ATX. *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Cut N 3's said:


>


* 

Sup stranger.. :wave:*


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

Anyone does or knows a good interior man here in the atx??? thanks!!!!


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

I have this old school Low Joe's brand new pumps for sale never used still in there OG box's $400


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

charles85 said:


> I have this old school Low Joe's brand new pumps for sale never used still in there OG box's $400
> View attachment 434280
> View attachment 434281
> View attachment 434283
> View attachment 434284


$400 for both pumps?! That's a good deal I'll ask around, i may know someone


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

charles85 said:


> I have this old school Low Joe's brand new pumps for sale never used still in there OG box's $400
> View attachment 434280
> View attachment 434281
> View attachment 434283
> View attachment 434284


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

I REMEMBER THIS RIDE FROM ATX. HE REALLY WAS AHEAD OF HIS TIME. THIS TRUCK WAS REALLY NICE


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> I REMEMBER THIS RIDE FROM ATX. HE REALLY WAS AHEAD OF HIS TIME. THIS TRUCK WAS REALLY NICE


RIP:angel:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

whats the story on teh owners/ shop that built it... where is the truck now..


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

mrchavez said:


> whats the story on teh owners/ shop that built it... where is the truck now..


* 

The owner has a shop in Kyle and parts off the truck hang on the walls... like art work. :facepalm:*


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

JUST IN CASE U FOOLS IN ATX DIDNT KNOW, ITS FRIDAY LOLO


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* Your so gay for that pic. ^^^^ :roflmao:*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:facepalm:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

73monte said:


>



My ride won't be out by then but Imma go n show support!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> My ride won't be out by then but Imma go n show support!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

DAM IM TIRED OF THIS COLD WET WEATHER .


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

GOOD MORNING, AUSTIN, IS IT COLD OVER HERE IN SAN ANTOS, HOW THE WEATHER UP THERE


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> GOOD MORNING, AUSTIN, IS IT COLD OVER HERE IN SAN ANTOS, HOW THE WEATHER UP THERE


\just as cold and windy


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

I READY 2 ROLL THESE STREETS OF SAN ANTOS.BUT THE BAD WEATHER KEEPS ME IN SIDE. I THINK I NEED A BIGGER JACKET LOL


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

hi everybody


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

96_impalass said:


>


 NICE WAY 2 WARM UP LOL


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

96_impalass said:


> hi everybody


well well well if it isnt big dowg himself, what up Rick


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> GOOD MORNING, AUSTIN, IS IT COLD OVER HERE IN SAN ANTOS, HOW THE WEATHER UP THERE


It's not much warmer here bro..brrr.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

96_impalass said:


>


* 

TRIPILETS!!!   *


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Whats up everyone.. Good morning..


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

sup rick!!! hows the SS??


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

My ss is kinda not running.. My tranny is out.. Now my car dont want to start..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* what's up peeps. :wave:*


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

I WONDER WHERE I CAN BUY THIS AT ? ? ? 4 MY RIDE LOL


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

HAPPY V-DAY AUSTIN, I KNOW HOW MUCH YA LIKE CUPCAKES AND CANDY LOL


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

Good morning everyone


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

WHATS HAPPENING HOMIE


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cg0Ou4SDUys&feature=player_detailpage ME AT HOME DOING ''THE CHALLANGE''............I FAILED LOL...................................LOL


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

96_impalass said:


> My ss is kinda not running.. My tranny is out.. Now my car dont want to start..


 did u check da starter or battery or ur ignision?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*wth is an igision???
and your forgotten who your talking to....Mr. Hand Tightened Wheels. :roflmao::roflmao: 
aahhh..good times..Lol *


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Love the avi lamark


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*what's the word peeps....*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

YOU Dont know....???????????????? everybody knows that the bird is the word...


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Apparently, it's bird.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> *wth is an igision???
> and your forgotten who your talking to....Mr. Hand Tightened Wheels. :roflmao::roflmao:
> aahhh..good times..Lol *


o shoot i didnt relize this thing has spell check lol o n yea i members :rofl:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

DKM ATX said:


> Love the avi lamark


Y thank you Sir..........


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

WHAT A WAY 2 START THE DAY LOL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

_:wave::wave:_


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

73monte said:


> _:wave::wave:_


 WHERE U BEEN HOMIE, I THOUGHT WE LOST ANOTHER HOMIE 2 FACEBOOK LOL


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

73monte said:


> *what's the word peeps....*


I hear you might be heading to D town this weekend?


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

HERE A PIC, OF MY ROW DOGGS PACK, FROM LAST SUNDAY MEETING..............


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

WE'RE STILL IN IT 2 WIN IT, LAST SUNDAY AT THE ROW DOGGS C.C. MEETING


----------



## 90 Lincoln (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT HOMIES!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

IS THAT THE SUN I SEE ? ? ?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

yes it is


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

**


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

HEY HOMIE, I MIGHT BE MOVING 2SAN MARCOS,KYLE,BUDA OR EVEN SEGUIN NEXT MONTH .......A LITTLE CLOSER 2 AUSTIN.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

MORNING HOMIES, I BROUGHT DONUTS LOL :facepalm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

cool, I hope everything is ok....


DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> HEY HOMIE, I MIGHT BE MOVING 2SAN MARCOS,KYLE,BUDA OR EVEN SEGUIN NEXT MONTH .......A LITTLE CLOSER 2 AUSTIN.


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> HEY HOMIE, I MIGHT BE MOVING 2SAN MARCOS,KYLE,BUDA OR EVEN SEGUIN NEXT MONTH .......A LITTLE CLOSER 2 AUSTIN.


That's coo homie! Look us up!!!


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Man,these sunny dayz are nice... Cruising weather fosho!


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> Man,these sunny dayz are nice... Cruising weather fosho!


 I WISH IT WOULD STAY LIKE THIS 4 THE WEEKENDS :nicoderm:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

WHAT 2 DO IN AUSTIN , DO YA STILL HANG OUT OR IS IT JUST ANOTHER DAY ? HOPE 2 ME ALL THE REAL HOMIES IN AUSTIN SOON


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao::roflmao:* ^^^^^^*


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Alex did you make the trip?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Austin Ace said:


> Alex did you make the trip?


* 
To Dallas...yeah, still no color on it..he is working on a town car and mine is next in line...and we went to the Autorama Car show...it rained all day too.....*


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Did you get any pics? Show or car?


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

73monte said:


> *
> To Dallas...yeah, still no color on it..he is working on a town car and mine is next in line...and we went to the Autorama Car show...it rained all day too.....*


 IF U DONT HAVE PIC, IT DIDNT HAPPEN...........HOW WAS THE SHOW HOMIE, DID THE RAIN KEEP ALOT OF PEOPLE AWAY ? ? ?


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

yes thats a raiders sticker on my ride.


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

spook said:


> yes thats a raiders sticker on my ride.


 HEY HOMIE, I'M HOPEING 2 BUY ME A 94 FLEETWOOD SATURDAY. BUT IF I DONT MY HOMIE HAS A RIDE LIKE URS ON 22'',BUT THATS NOT MY STYLE.I WANT 2 THROW SOME 13'' ON IT.DO I HAVE 2 CHANGE OR SHAVE ANYTHING 2 DO THAT ? ? ?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Austin Ace said:


> Did you get any pics? Show or car?





DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> IF U DONT HAVE PIC, IT DIDNT HAPPEN...........HOW WAS THE SHOW HOMIE, DID THE RAIN KEEP ALOT OF PEOPLE AWAY ? ? ?


* 

we didn't get pics of my ride beuse we didn't know that we had the camera till we got to the show and I haven't put them on photo bucket yet... *


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

get you a set of adapters from ebay. they fit 13s or 14s on without any mods.their around 60.00 let me know and ill give you more info.

















DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> HEY HOMIE, I'M HOPEING 2 BUY ME A 94 FLEETWOOD SATURDAY. BUT IF I DONT MY HOMIE HAS A RIDE LIKE URS ON 22'',BUT THATS NOT MY STYLE.I WANT 2 THROW SOME 13'' ON IT.DO I HAVE 2 CHANGE OR SHAVE ANYTHING 2 DO THAT ? ? ?


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

spook said:


> yes thats a raiders sticker on my ride.



Dat bish is sexy bro... I've been wanting to get a tc just like that n make it a Hopper


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

_*DAAAMMMNNN..ya get up early ..Lol :420:*_


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

73monte said:


> _*DAAAMMMNNN..ya get up early ..Lol :420:*_


 U KNOW WHAT THEY SAY, THE EARLY MEXICAN GETS THE TACO .......WAIT OR IS THAT THE EARLY BIRD GET THE WORM ? ? ? LOL DID SOME1 SAY DONUTS ON SAN ANTONIO PAGE. WHO READY 4 THE WEEKEND HOMIES


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* Is that a self portrait of you DTL??? ^^^^^:roflmao:*


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

73monte said:


> * Is that a self portrait of you DTL??? ^^^^^:roflmao:*


 THATS ME AFTER I DONT SHAVE FOR 3 DAYS .......MINUS THE TACO LOL. IM TRYING 2 LOSE SOME WAIT LOL :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

THIS Is a camaro made to look like a trans am..the orange one is a camaro made to look like a judge...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I DON't know..they still look like cameros to me..Lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

a


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

a 







a 







a


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

aa


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

a


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*that's it ..that's all the pics that I got in Dallas...so it did happen... *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* HELLOOOoOoOoOo!!!! *


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Damn that's a big pit!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*yuuup...porch swing and all.... *


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

I DIDNT SEE NO LOWRIDER PIC, HOMIE, BUT I SAW SOME REAL CLEAN RIDES, GOOD PIC HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> I DIDNT SEE NO LOWRIDER PIC, HOMIE, BUT I SAW SOME REAL CLEAN RIDES, GOOD PIC HOMIE :thumbsup:


* 

it wasn't that kind of a show...it was all rat rods and hot rod type...there was one lolo out there but I seen it everytime I go to Dallas shows....it's a nice ride though. *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> THIS Is a camaro made to look like a trans am..the orange one is a camaro made to look like a judge...


I thank this two are in production, i seen something on tv about them bring it back cause they brong back da camero, and it was to two cars in da background


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

ANY 1 HANGIN OUT 2 DAY ?


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> ANY 1 HANGIN OUT 2 DAY ?



PUTTIN IN SOME WORK ON DA LOW LOW TODAY...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

A day like this peeps goin be a da park


----------



## 90 Lincoln (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT uffin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> ANY 1 HANGIN OUT 2 DAY ?


* 

I was in your hood on Sun.. At that car show on Military Dr....Where were you at??? :facepalm:*


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

Did anyone go to that riverside carshow?? or it never happened??


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

it happened, but i got there tooo late, it was over.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* What was that show for...I saw that it was a benefit for someone??? *


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

73monte said:


> *
> 
> I was in your hood on Sun.. At that car show on Military Dr....Where were you at??? :facepalm:*


 I DIDNT KNOW IF IT WAS GOING 2 RAIN OR NOT . U KNOW HOW THAT IS, BEING TOPLESS 24/7.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> I DIDNT KNOW IF IT WAS GOING 2 RAIN OR NOT . U KNOW HOW THAT IS, BEING TOPLESS 24/7.


* 

yeah it was a little cloudy down there...it got cool too...maybe next time. *


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Spring creeping up!!!


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

I CANT WAIT 4 SPRING ,


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> Spring creeping up!!!


* 
Speaking of Spring...I am working on putting a little something something for ALL the riders out there and for their families.... :thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

WHATS UP AUSTIN HOMIES,ROW DOGGS STOPPING BY .WHEN DO U HAVE IN MIND 73MONTE


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* I am hoping to have a show and shine / easter egg hunt type of picnic or bar b que...aiming for April 1st. I have to get a shelter or pavilion big enough for everyone. I just want to get people to hang out and have some fun...and do something for the kids. *


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

Sounds good alex!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> * I am hoping to have a show and shine / easter egg hunt type of picnic or bar b que...aiming for April 1st. I have to get a shelter or pavilion big enough for everyone. I just want to get people to hang out and have some fun...and do something for the kids. *


yea buddy!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

March 11, Majestics DFW chapter is having a Chill & Grill11am-?1400 Rockwood Park Dr.Fort Worth, Tx. [email protected] ParkMAJESTICS WORLD WIDE!!!!


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

73monte said:


> * I am hoping to have a show and shine / easter egg hunt type of picnic or bar b que...aiming for April 1st. I have to get a shelter or pavilion big enough for everyone. I just want to get people to hang out and have some fun...and do something for the kids. *


Yessir!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*sorry bro..I'll be in SA that weekend...*


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Cut N 3's said:


> March 11, Majestics DFW chapter is having a Chill & Grill11am-?1400 Rockwood Park Dr.Fort Worth, Tx. [email protected] ParkMAJESTICS WORLD WIDE!!!!


Already!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

bump512 said:


> Sounds good alex!!





Cut N 3's said:


> yea buddy!





Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> Yessir!


* 

just doing my part homies...increase the peace for the riders... :thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

73monte said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 4 ALL THE REALLY HOMIES :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*thanks for the offer DTL...:worship::worship:*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* T.G.I.F. :worship:*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

_*what's the deal Chavez.. :wave:*_


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

ITS THE WEEKEND AGUIN LOL.


----------



## Mr Jigsaw (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

chillen tryn to start going to sum show...without a ride... doing lil wrk to it..


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

Mr Jigsaw said:


> wats up fam st louis ROWW DOGGZ Reppin all day


 I HEAR U HOMIE :thumbsup: ROW DOGGS :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Jigsaw (Mar 2, 2012)

i hear ya my clubs name is spelled ROWW DOGGZ and yours is spelled ROW DOGGS if ur lucky i might let ur club keep tha name and that chapter becus ive owned my club name since 97'


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

YEA HOMIE ,WE SPELL IT ROW DOGGS, ITS IN THE LOWRIDER CLUB NAMES. ITS A LEGEITE NAME, IT CAME FROM LA NOW ITS FROM SA, ,,,,,,,,,,:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

Mr Jigsaw said:


> i hear ya my clubs name is spelled ROWW DOGGZ and yours is spelled ROW DOGGS if ur lucky i might let ur club keep tha name and that chapter becus ive owned my club name since 97'


 WHERE ALL PART OF THE SAME DOG POUND :h5:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:facepalm:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Cut N 3's said:


> :thumbsup:


* 

You goin' to use my trailer this weekend??
*


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Any progress on the Chop yet?


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

SOME OF THE HOMIES FROM THE 210 LAST SUNDAY BAR BQ


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

suo atx!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> *
> 
> You goin' to use my trailer this weekend??
> *


yes sir,,, hope sunday clears up tho


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

was goin stop by fri or sat, more likely fri


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Austin Ace said:


> Any progress on the Chop yet?


* 
nothin' yet.. 
*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Cut N 3's said:


> yes sir,,, hope sunday clears up tho





Cut N 3's said:


> was goin stop by fri or sat, more likely fri


* 

Your leaving and coming back on Sun???  
cool,we should be here on Fri.. :thumbsup:*


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

LOOKS LIKE RAIN HOMIE ,ALL WEEKEND


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:drama:* yup...looks like a movie weekend... *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* HELLOOOooo!!!!! :wave:*


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

I HOPE ALL U STAY WARM N DRY THIS WEEKEND, HOMIES


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> *
> 
> Your leaving and coming back on Sun???
> cool,we should be here on Fri.. :thumbsup:*


yea coming in goin on sunday, if rain permites


----------



## Mr Jigsaw (Mar 2, 2012)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> SOME OF THE HOMIES FROM THE 210 LAST SUNDAY BAR BQ


whos the slut wit the red hair ?? any nude pix of that whore ?? :naughty:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Cut N 3's said:


> yea coming in goin on sunday, if rain permites


* 
You still coming for the trailer, or is it too cold for you...Lol *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* Ok homies. Here it is, April 1,2012 from [email protected] Chicano Park in Austin Texas...Tres Gordos Production will be hosting an early Easter picnic. There will be free hamburgers and hot dogs (*WHILE THEY LAST *) for everyone, also tea and punch. There will be an Easter egg hunt and games such as tug of war, three legged race.... So bring out your family and rides and enjoy the day with us...OH yeah , it's goin' to be at that shelter /pavilion next to the playground...  


please leave the drama at home***


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> *
> You still coming for the trailer, or is it too cold for you...Lol *


You know where tropical people.....lol yea as soon as i get my ass up movin, im shoot over there. i melt in da rain lol


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> * Ok homies. Here it is, April 1,2012 from [email protected] Chicano Park in Austin Texas...Tres Gordos Production will be hosting an early Easter picnic. There will be free hamburgers and hot dogs (*WHILE THEY LAST *) for everyone, also tea and punch. There will be an Easter egg hunt and games such as tug of war, three legged race.... So bring out your family and rides and enjoy the day with us...OH yeah , it's goin' to be at that shelter /pavilion next to the playground...
> 
> 
> please leave the drama at home***


YEA BUDDY, LEAVE DA DRAMA FOR YA MOMMA!........CAB'S HERE!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

lamark, pic me up in west in your cover car...


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

73monte said:


> * Ok homies. Here it is, April 1,2012 from [email protected] Chicano Park in Austin Texas...Tres Gordos Production will be hosting an early Easter picnic. There will be free hamburgers and hot dogs (*WHILE THEY LAST *) for everyone, also tea and punch. There will be an Easter egg hunt and games such as tug of war, three legged race.... So bring out your family and rides and enjoy the day with us...OH yeah , it's goin' to be at that shelter /pavilion next to the playground...
> 
> 
> please leave the drama at home***


Nice


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

I WILL MAke PLAN 2 BE THERE HOMIE, HOPE NO RIMS FALL OFF THIS TIME LOL. ANY 1 DRESSING UP LIKE A RABBIT LOL


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

mrchavez said:


> lamark, pic me up in west in your cover car...


sure, u can ride in da bed of da truck lol plenty of room:thumbsup::roflmao: just kiddin


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

Cut N 3's said:


> sure, u can ride in da bed of da truck lol plenty of room:thumbsup::roflmao: just kiddin


:rofl: so what u gettin n2...what u hittin up


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

mrchavez said:


> :rofl: so what u gettin n2...what u hittin up


Majestics BBQ in Fort Worth, weather permitting.....


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

post to clear up tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

HAS ANYONE EVER GOT ANYTHING CHROMED OUT FROM CENTEX HERE IN AUSTIN?? DOES THERE SHIT LAST OR START FADING N PEELING AFTER A YEAR??


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

hi everybody


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> HAS ANYONE EVER GOT ANYTHING CHROMED OUT FROM CENTEX HERE IN AUSTIN?? DOES THERE SHIT LAST OR START FADING N PEELING AFTER A YEAR??


one of my co-workers did, just got it chromed from there, looks iight.... dont know bout long term


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

73monte said:


> * Ok homies. Here it is, April 1,2012 from [email protected] Chicano Park in Austin Texas...Tres Gordos Production will be hosting an early Easter picnic. There will be free hamburgers and hot dogs (*WHILE THEY LAST *) for everyone, also tea and punch. There will be an Easter egg hunt and games such as tug of war, three legged race.... So bring out your family and rides and enjoy the day with us...OH yeah , it's goin' to be at that shelter /pavilion next to the playground...
> 
> 
> please leave the drama at home***


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> HAS ANYONE EVER GOT ANYTHING CHROMED OUT FROM CENTEX HERE IN AUSTIN?? DOES THERE SHIT LAST OR START FADING N PEELING AFTER A YEAR??


* 
Check with Gary G. I think that he had a lot of stuff chromed there. He just went to another chromer...I don't know why. I use a shop in SA..Southeast Chrome...stuff that I have had done over 5 years ago still looks good. *


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

73monte said:


> *
> Check with Gary G. I think that he had a lot of stuff chromed there. He just went to another chromer...I don't know why. I use a shop in SA..Southeast Chrome...stuff that I have had done over 5 years ago still looks good. *


Thanks! Can I have southeast chrome number?


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

73monte said:


> *
> Check with Gary G. I think that he had a lot of stuff chromed there. He just went to another chromer...I don't know why. I use a shop in SA..Southeast Chrome...stuff that I have had done over 5 years ago still looks good. *


Thanks! Can I have southeast chrome number?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

_* Lol...sorry Roy, it's SouthWEST chrome. 210-658-8087 .. *_


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

WHATS UP, AUSTIN? 3 WEEKS AND COUNTING FOR EASTER PICNIC :thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> WHATS UP, AUSTIN? 3 WEEKS AND COUNTING FOR EASTER PICNIC :thumbsup:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

DAM ITS EARLIE, WHERE THE BREAKFEST TACOS AT LOL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

73monte said:


> _* Lol...sorry Roy, it's SouthWEST chrome. 210-658-8087 .. *_



Orale thanks!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* not a problem homie. *


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

SLOW N STEADY WINS THE RACE. ......I HAVE MY CRUISE ON 15MILES PER HR. AND THATS STILL 2 FAST LOL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:facepalm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

whut up atx.............. sup alex............... man lil aint like the old days, everyone used to be on it all the time when thay had a chance, we cracked up alot of jokes,


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*I ' m back bitches!!!! I was having internet withdrawls...I told my son to cut the yard and that little mofo cut the cable/ internet line with the mower...:twak::twak:*


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

73monte said:


> *I ' m back bitches!!!! I was having internet withdrawls...I told my son to cut the yard and that little mofo cut the cable/ internet line with the mower...:twak::twak:*


 LOL.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*^^^^^^^:roflmao::roflmao:*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

mrchavez said:


> whut up atx.............. sup alex............... man lil aint like the old days, everyone used to be on it all the time when thay had a chance, we cracked up alot of jokes,


I hate face book,it is killing lil:machinegun:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

DKM ATX said:


> I hate face book,it is killing lil:machinegun:


lil is killing lil! they made changes to this website n alot of ppl don't like it so they don't come on as much.


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

73monte said:


> *I ' m back bitches!!!! I was having internet withdrawls...I told my son to cut the yard and that little mofo cut the cable/ internet line with the mower...:twak::twak:*


 I THINK KIDS DO SHIT ON PURPOSE, , , SO WE WONT ASK THEM 2 DO SHIT AGUIN. I ASK 1 OF MY DAUGHTERS 2 CLEAN N THROW ALL THE JUNK AWAY IN MY CAR........N WHAT DID SHE DO ? ? ? ? SHE THREW EVERYYYYYYYYYYYYYY THING AWAY ! :facepalm:INS CARDS, CHANGE,MATS, TOOLS, ,,,,,,:twak: LOL WHAT THE HELL DO THEY TEACH KIDS IN SCHOOL NOW ADAYS LOLO


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* You know that you did that as a kid too...I know that I did.. :roflmao:*


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> I THINK KIDS DO SHIT ON PURPOSE, , , SO WE WONT ASK THEM 2 DO SHIT AGUIN. I ASK 1 OF MY DAUGHTERS 2 CLEAN N THROW ALL THE JUNK AWAY IN MY CAR........N WHAT DID SHE DO ? ? ? ? SHE THREW EVERYYYYYYYYYYYYYY THING AWAY ! :facepalm:INS CARDS, CHANGE,MATS, TOOLS, ,,,,,,:twak: LOL WHAT THE HELL DO THEY TEACH KIDS IN SCHOOL NOW ADAYS LOLO


 haha tools too? some kids dont know the difference between junk and stuff you need.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

73monte said:


>



Its in Pflugerville?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Austin Ace said:


> Its in Pflugerville?


* 

yup, next door to Custom Sounds... 
*


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

just picked this 94 fleetwood from san antonio, got it real cheap, 76k miles ,cloth interior .its clean.got some 13s for it.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*looking good Spook.. :thumbsup:*


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

spook said:


> just picked this 94 fleetwood from san antonio, got it real cheap, 76k miles ,cloth interior .its clean.got some 13s for it.


Nice homie!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* That sun was beaming this weekend...*


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* TTT... *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

What uuup?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

MiKLO said:


> What uuup?


Dam foo where u been?! Lol!


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

73monte said:


>


Any pics from this show? I was suppose to make it but still working on some thangs


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> Any pics from this show? I was suppose to make it but still working on some thangs


* 

it depends..do you want to see lows only or donks and all??? *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

MiKLO said:


> What uuup?


* 
OhCHIT!!! It's gonna rain now...  :rofl:*


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

73monte said:


> *
> 
> it depends..do you want to see lows only or donks and all??? *


so seems like it was a donk show??


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

this sunday??? still going down???:nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

bump512 said:


> so seems like it was a donk show??





bump512 said:


> this sunday??? still going down???:nicoderm:


it turned out that way because all the lows didn't show up or went to the other show in round Rock... 

YES, Sun. is still on.


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

73monte said:


> *
> 
> it depends..do you want to see lows only or donks and all??? *


Whatever showed up out there I guess...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

April 14 is lone star round up cruise!! Im trying to get all the Lowlows together at riverside n pleasant valley at the old Albertson parking lot!!! Meeting up bout 6p then Rollin out to Congress!! Everyone more than welcome to ride let atx know Lowriders are in full affect for that cruise!!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

nice!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> April 14 is lone star round up cruise!! Im trying to get all the Lowlows together at riverside n pleasant valley at the old Albertson parking lot!!! Meeting up bout 6p then Rollin out to Congress!! Everyone more than welcome to ride let atx know Lowriders are in full affect for that cruise!!


sounds good homie...but just a suggestion, meet or take another route. We did that last year or the year before and traffic was backed up toDelaware subs on Riverside from Congress. And then it was backed up from the Continal Club past Riverside. Maybe meet more south on Oltorf or something. Like where Pancho's was, caddie corner from HEB....just a suggestion homie..


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

73monte said:


> sounds good homie...but just a suggestion, meet or take another route. We did that last year or the year before and traffic was backed up toDelaware subs on Riverside from Congress. And then it was backed up from the Continal Club past Riverside. Maybe meet more south on Oltorf or something. Like where Pancho's was, caddie corner from HEB....just a suggestion homie..


I was thinking that too, especially Wen turning on to Congress from riverside cars will get left behind... Cuz I know I plan on having at least 8-10Lowlows with me alone And it get super packed... your route sounds a,lil betta haha!!


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Imma drive down Congress tomorrow n see if I can find a big enough parking lot for all of us or a spot to chill n still catch all the action up n down Congress


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> Imma drive down Congress tomorrow n see if I can find a big enough parking lot for all of us or a spot to chill n still catch all the action up n down Congress


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

April 21 Car show at North Austin Event Center check it out at thebeatatx.com! FREE REG


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

ya heard bout that on the radio!!


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

WHATS GOOD 2 ALL THE 512 HOMIES, I HAVENT BEEN ON 4 A MIN,BEEN GETTING MY RIDE READY 4 THE AZTLAN SHOW


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:sprint:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:werd:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> I was thinking that too, especially Wen turning on to Congress from riverside cars will get left behind... Cuz I know I plan on having at least 8-10Lowlows with me alone And it get super packed... your route sounds a,lil betta haha!!





Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> Imma drive down Congress tomorrow n see if I can find a big enough parking lot for all of us or a spot to chill n still catch all the action up n down Congress


whats da word?


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Cut N 3's said:


> whats da word?


Most likely were Alex mentioned across heb on oltorf , planning to make another announcement this week on here And Facebook... Since the spots gonna change it's gonna get Stoopid packed so it's better coming from the south already riding, other than meeting east n trying to fit in.....


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

HAVE A HAPPY ROW DOGGS EASTER .LOL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> Most likely were Alex mentioned across heb on oltorf , planning to make another announcement this week on here And Facebook... Since the spots gonna change it's gonna get Stoopid packed so it's better coming from the south already riding, other than meeting east n trying to fit in.....


sounds good to me ...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> sounds good to me ...


WORD UP


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

ALRIGHT CHANGE OF PLANS FOR THE CRUISE!!! Meeting spot will be at the CVS on Congress n oltorf, caddy corner from heb, then JUS line up n ride out, compared to coming from Eastside n traffic . Lemme know Whatcha think!! Hope everyone can come out still bout 6p... U don't wanna miss this one


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey guys sounds like its gone get nice, let me know what time ual gone start meetin up,, n show off them lows, hopefuly most atx lows show up, for sure I wanna c cutn3s lac, rollerz only cadi, dat purple licoln from miklo, green regal from rollerz only dats always hoppin,,let everyone know c ual guys out there


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

And let me know which parkin lot ual gone chill n da time, thanks


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

here she is with some new shoes. 13x7 front 13x5.5 rear. didnt really want to go that route but 13x7 rubbed in rear. just want to be safe and be able to drop it.


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Pure Lowridin said:


> And let me know which parkin lot ual gone chill n da time, thanks


Around 6p Saturday, big parking lot by the cvs on Congress n,oltorf


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

spook said:


> here she is with some new shoes. 13x7 front 13x5.5 rear. didnt really want to go that route but 13x7 rubbed in rear. just want to be safe and be able to drop it.


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> Around 6p Saturday, big parking lot by the cvs on Congress n,oltorf


Alright cool thanks


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

ANY OF YA ,HITTING UP THE SHOW SUNDAY ? ? ?


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

CLEAN LAC. :thumbsup:



spook said:


> here she is with some new shoes. 13x7 front 13x5.5 rear. didnt really want to go that route but 13x7 rubbed in rear. just want to be safe and be able to drop it.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

sup atx!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> ALRIGHT CHANGE OF PLANS FOR THE CRUISE!!! Meeting spot will be at the CVS on Congress n oltorf, caddy corner from heb, then JUS line up n ride out, compared to coming from Eastside n traffic . Lemme know Whatcha think!! Hope everyone can come out still bout 6p... U don't wanna miss this one


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

bump512 said:


> sup atx!!!


Sup homie!!?? Ready for Saturday??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:twak:


mrchavez said:


> :inout:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:twak:


73monte said:


> :twak:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

you can't be like daddy , son :buttkick:


mrchavez said:


> :twak:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

spook said:


> here she is with some new shoes. 13x7 front 13x5.5 rear. didnt really want to go that route but 13x7 rubbed in rear. just want to be safe and be able to drop it.


I love it spook


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> ALRIGHT CHANGE OF PLANS FOR THE CRUISE!!! Meeting spot will be at the CVS on Congress n oltorf, caddy corner from heb, then JUS line up n ride out, compared to coming from Eastside n traffic . Lemme know Whatcha think!! Hope everyone can come out still bout 6p... U don't wanna miss this one


YA READY FOR SATURDAY???!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Pure Lowridin said:


> Hey guys sounds like its gone get nice, let me know what time ual gone start meetin up,, n show off them lows, hopefuly most atx lows show up, for sure I wanna c cutn3s lac, rollerz only cadi, dat purple licoln from miklo, green regal from rollerz only dats always hoppin,,let everyone know c ual guys out there


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

nice lac


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

there was two 1966 drop top impalas a blue one and a red one that were real clean on 14s good turn out but cops did not let anybody park in the neighborhood saw them putting tickets on cars left and right


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

sancho12000 said:


> nice lac


that is a good lookin cadi right there


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Cut N 3's said:


> that is a good lookin cadi right there


:thumbsup: yep


----------



## Latroca (Mar 23, 2006)

Any pics of the cruise???? :dunno:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

sup atx!!x2 pics?? did the cruise ever go down???


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

bump512 said:


> sup atx!!x2 pics?? did the cruise ever go down???[/QUOTE
> 
> Man it was difficult trying to line everyone up, plus laws kicked us out of two parking lots!! Its was so packed everyone got separated haha!! But it was still ok, I couldn't get any pics cuz I was HITTIN my switch too much, I know I seen more Lowlows this year tho, it was just hard to ride out together due to traffic!!!


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Oh wait,, wifey took pics up n down Congress, I'll post some up later later


----------



## Latroca (Mar 23, 2006)

bump512 said:


> sup atx!!x2 pics?? did the cruise ever go down???



Did you take your trokita out??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:twak:


Cut N 3's said:


> that is a good lookin cadi right there


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:loco:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

WHATS GOOD HOMIES, SUNDAY WAS A GOOD DAY AT THE AZTLAN SHOW IN SAN ANTOS.HERE MY NEW RIDE I BUILT IN A WEEK. NOT BAD FOR A WEEK WORK..........AND YES I KNOW I NEED 13 LOL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:barf:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

:inout::around::around::around: :inout:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

MY SMILEY IS BIGGER THEN URS.......LOL


----------



## 0spoc0 (Apr 20, 2012)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> MY SMILEY IS BIGGER THEN URS.......LOL


now thats some funny shit haha


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> MY SMILEY IS BIGGER THEN URS.......LOL


are you compromiseing for something else ...:nicoderm:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

73monte said:


> are you compromiseing for something else ...:nicoderm:


 LOL.........I DONT KNOW ABOUT NO1 ELSE UBALUBA, BUT I KNOW I HAVE ME A BIG UBALUBA, AND A BANGGING BODY LOL


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

I have a super clean set of 72 spoke pre stamp Dayton’s for sale if any one interested let me know


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

DKM ATX said:


> I have a super clean set of 72 spoke pre stamp Dayton’s for sale if any one interested let me know


 ANY PIC HOMIE ? ? ?


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> ANY PIC HOMIE ? ? ?


i will post when i get home


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

headed to big boom holdin it down for da Norte


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

DKM ATX said:


> I have a super clean set of 72 spoke pre stamp Dayton’s for sale if any one interested let me know


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ATX said:


> headed to big boom holdin it down for da Norte


where you going ???

what's the $$$ on the D's and is hardware included , or just the wheels ??:wow:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

73monte said:


> where you going ???
> 
> what's the $$$ on the D's and is hardware included , or just the wheels ??:wow:


Just wheels, pm sent


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

DKM ATX said:


>


whats da price?


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Cut N 3's said:


> whats da price?


You know


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

DKM ATX said:


> You know


yea i know lol


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

WERE ALL THE 512 HOMIES AT ? ? ?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> WERE ALL THE 512 HOMIES AT ? ? ?


At da park homie dippin in da lowrides


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Cut N 3's said:


> At da park homie dippin in da lowrides


yeah buddy ...:h5:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

lamark, put up some pics from the park ... I've haven't learned how on the new machine yet ...:banghead:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

Cut N 3's said:


> At da park homie dippin in da lowrides


 ANY PIC HOMIE ? ? ?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: MORE PIC HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

2003 Lincoln town car 4sale 7000


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Without the wheels...car will be on stocks


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I can't , 
:dunno:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

73monte said:


>



COOL, WHAT TIME DID THE COOK OFF BEGAN??? SO I SEE THAT "CRUISIN" CC IS UP?? NICEEEE......!!!


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Hopefully have this Hopper down for heatwave weekend, have a lil fun at chicano park


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Oh And that purple regal too, And hopefully that blue Cutty too, for some hopping action  IT'S ALL LEGACY BUILT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

bump512 said:


> COOL, WHAT TIME DID THE COOK OFF BEGAN??? SO I SEE THAT "CRUISIN" CC IS UP?? NICEEEE......!!!


It started around 2:30-3...You should have stopped , we saw you go by ..:nicoderm:

And *CRUISIN CC *is in full effect ....uffin:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

73monte said:


> It started around 2:30-3...You should have stopped , we saw you go by ..:nicoderm:
> 
> And *CRUISIN CC *is in full effect ....uffin:


Damnnit I should if stopped but I only seen 2-3 cars I didn't know....


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh and cruisn cc sounds good!!!


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

GOOD MORNING 512 .......


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

bump512 said:


> Oh and cruisn cc sounds good!!!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

:banghead: BUMP:banghead: LOL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

73monte said:


> :roflmao:


 HOW UR RIDE HOMIE, WHATS THE NEXT LOW LOW HANG OUT ? ? ?


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

DUM ASS PEOPLE.......:machinegun::twak:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> DUM ASS PEOPLE.......:machinegun::twak:


yeah, it's hard to believe that there is still people like that ...:finger:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

73monte said:


> yeah, it's hard to believe that there is still people like that ...:finger:


 THE REAL FUCK UP THING IS THAT I CALLED 2 SEE WHY NO LOWRIDERS............THEY TOLD ME ''THERE A FAMILY ,AND DONT WANT NO DRUG DEALERS AND GANG MEMBERS AROUND '' :buttkick::twak::buttkick:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> THE REAL FUCK UP THING IS THAT I CALLED 2 SEE WHY NO LOWRIDERS............THEY TOLD ME ''THERE A FAMILY ,AND DONT WANT NO DRUG DEALERS AND GANG MEMBERS AROUND '' :buttkick::twak::buttkick:


you should get the lowrider people to go and set up their rides in the parking lot like they're part of the show ...:drama:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> lamark, put up some pics from the park ... I've haven't learned how on the new machine yet ...:banghead:


im tryin to relearn how to post pics from my cell phone.


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

73monte said:


> yeah, it's hard to believe that there is still people like that ...:finger:


2012 and there still ignorant people....lol


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

Last weekend was nice just ridin my bike around real nice just to see atx low lows get together


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxCWeAj3p6M&feature=player_detailpage KILLER VIDEO,FROM THE 210, MY HOME GIRL LOCITA :worship:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Pure Lowridin said:


> Last weekend was nice just ridin my bike around real nice just to see atx low lows get together


were you the one on the bike with the hydro pump ??? :nicoderm:


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

Naw my bike's purple......There was a bike at the park with a hydro pump?? I didnt see it but would of wanted to.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ohh ok, you're the other guy that was riding around besides spinner boy.... 

yeah , there's a younger guy that has an all chrome bike with the pump in the back and a 4 inch cylinder in front ...And yes, it worked.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

I dont know but would of love to seen it..


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

Any of youal guys going to next Saturday
"fiestas patrias" car show???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I'll be in Fredericksburg helping with another show ...Are you doing it ?? :drama:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*f from last weekend....

















*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

73monte said:


> I'll be in Fredericksburg helping with another show ...Are you doing it ?? :drama:


Yea im going to check it out


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

73monte said:


>


 :worship::thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

...


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BHOBdzAiAs&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BHOBdzAiAs&feature=youtube_gdata_player


 :h5: THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT :h5:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

hello...


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

ANY OF U HOMIES GOING ? ? ?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

not me , I'll be in Fredericksbrg for the Prophecy show .


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what's up from the 737!!! :facepalm:


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

anybody know were i can get the whole two front head lights for a 87 luxurysport monte i know there is a website just for montes but cant remember it 
thanks


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:dunno::dunno:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Dixiemontecarlo.com?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> not me , I'll be in Fredericksbrg for the Prophecy show .


have fun alex, wish i had da money to drive da cadi out there.


----------



## luckyboi64 (Jan 18, 2010)

sancho12000 said:


> anybody know were i can get the whole two front head lights for a 87 luxurysport monte i know there is a website just for montes but cant remember it
> thanks


hey sancho if your still looking for the lights let me know


----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> Hopefully have this Hopper down for heatwave weekend, have a lil fun at chicano park


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Cut N 3's said:


> have fun alex, wish i had da money to drive da cadi out there.


It's koo... you didn't miss anything . :|


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

73monte said:


> It's koo... you didn't miss anything . :|


 DID U TAKE ANY PIC HOMIE.IM PLANNING ON HITTING UP UVALDE TX ON THE 23, FOR A CAR SHOW BY O.G TRADITIONS C.C. :h5:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> DID U TAKE ANY PIC HOMIE.IM PLANNING ON HITTING UP UVALDE TX ON THE 23, FOR A CAR SHOW BY O.G TRADITIONS C.C. :h5:


no, there wasn't any lowriders there execpt 2 bikes from Lowrider Style and my daughter's pedal car....The rest of the 6 entries were big wheels on trucks and a couple of cars ...nothing really special . :facepalm:

good luck at the show .


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

hi everyone


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

sancho12000 said:


> anybody know were i can get the whole two front head lights for a 87 luxurysport monte i know there is a website just for montes but cant remember it
> thanks


Check with Jose at The Spot ... pm sent with phone number . :thumbsup:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

:wave:







:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

hehe


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Bump


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

:facepalm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

thanks alex good looking out :thumbsup:


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

FYI there is a luxury sport monte up for auction at the lot behind big 4 truck parts looks prety clean i think it does not turn over but the old man said it was running its marroon the auction is this sat


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Not a problem homie...:h5:


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

again thanks alex i met up with jose from just for fun reel cool guy i met him along time ago he still has a thing for monte ls i think i counted like 4 in there and other low lows ghetting werked on ,he said he painted your bros car any picks


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*







* 

here you go sancho...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

sancho12000 said:


> again thanks alex i met up with jose from just for fun reel cool guy i met him along time ago he still has a thing for monte ls i think i counted like 4 in there and other low lows ghetting werked on ,he said he painted your bros car any picks


 Not a problem homie. At The Spot , he has a 2 pump set up with everything but the rack ,But he can install one for you , . The pumps are all chrome ...sorry no pic...yet .uffin:

pm me for his number , if you don't have it already .


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

there was a rag 4 /and a hard top that look they ready for paint, he told me he could do a street set up for bout a g


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

BUMP :wave: BUMP


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

sancho12000 said:


> there was a rag 4 /and a hard top that look they ready for paint, he told me he could do a street set up for bout a g


that's a good deal ...:thumbsup::thumbsup:
true love ...you have too much time on your hands ..:facepalm:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Any progress on your ride?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:nosad: :nosad:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

Daaaaaaam its gone b nice...love dat movie....thanks miklo for dat...il b der


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Pure Lowridin said:


> Daaaaaaam its gone b nice...love dat movie....thanks miklo for dat...il b der


hell yeah... who is this??? lol my bad...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

MiKLO said:


> hell yeah... who is this??? lol my bad...



:twak: :buttkick: :facepalm:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

lol who is it?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:dunno::dunno:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

DONT ANY1 POST PIC ON HERE ANY MORE,


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*I haven't figured out how to do that with my new eye communication machine ...:facepalm:*


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

WHAT EVER HAPPEN 2 THE SIMPLE DAYS ......LOL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:dunno::dunno:


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

MiKLO said:


> hell yeah... who is this??? lol my bad...


Naw I dont think we've met, but I always see that badas lincoln around..


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

DAM IT HOTTTTTT , GOING 2 HIT UP SAN MARCOS RIVER TODAY :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Pure Lowridin said:


> Naw I dont think we've met, but I always see that badas lincoln around..


thanks homie, well i hope you meet you out there next month


----------



## 90 Lincoln (Apr 1, 2008)

ttt :nicoderm:


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

MiKLO said:


> thanks homie, well i hope you meet you out there next month


Sure thing man


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*CRUISIN to the top .*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

alex go get ur car from shop so u and sum atx ppl can come cruise the annual rally on the valley..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* I'm thinking about going to get it and let someone else finish it . Maybe take it to The Spot...*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

mrchavez said:


> alex go get ur car from shop so u and sum atx ppl can come cruise the annual rally on the valley..


when is it?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

you ready for tomorrow Alex?:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*The rally in the valley is Memorial weekend ...I think 

HELL YEAH I'm ready for tomorrow !! *


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

:around::inout::around:


----------



## Mr Jigsaw (Mar 2, 2012)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxCWeAj3p6M&feature=player_detailpage KILLER VIDEO,FROM THE 210, MY HOME GIRL LOCITA :worship:


that shit wack ass hell dont be poisoning layitlow with ur wack ass homies music puto


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> :around::inout::around:


:wave:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

Mr Jigsaw said:


> that shit wack ass hell dont be poisoning layitlow with ur wack ass homies music puto


 SO UR MOMS BUTT CHEEKS, .......







AND THATS ALL I HAVE 2 SAY ABOUT THAT ''FUCKFACE''


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

It's a *Tradition*!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Got home and these was at the door


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

73monte said:


> *The rally in the valley is Memorial weekend ...I think
> 
> HELL YEAH I'm ready for tomorrow !! *


YEA IT ALWAYS FALLS ON THAT SAT...


----------



## Mr Jigsaw (Mar 2, 2012)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> SO UR MOMS BUTT CHEEKS, .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DKM ATX said:


> Got home and these was at the door


 *

dems niiiiiice ...*


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

**SATURDAY*MAY 26th**

















​


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

What's up Atx


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

LENETOWNTX said:


> What's up Atx


whats good Lenetowntx :wave:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

DKM ATX said:


> whats good Lenetowntx :wave:


just here checking out Texas lowriding! And checking out the Atx


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

LENETOWNTX said:


> just here checking out Texas lowriding! And checking out the Atx


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

BOO !!! WHATS NEW IN THE ATX ???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

They *finally *put some color on my ride...:h5:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

73monte said:


> They *finally *put some color on my ride...:h5:


 ANY PIC HOMIE ? ? ?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> ANY PIC HOMIE ? ? ?



Im still wawaiting on the pics...:drama:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

73monte said:


> Im still wawaiting on the pics...:drama:


 HOW LONG HAS IT BEEN SINCE U SEEN UR RIDE HOMIE, DO U STILL REMEBER WHAT IT LOOK LIKE ?








LOL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*It's gonna be a year on the 5th...it better not look the same ...lol :ninja:*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> *It's gonna be a year on the 5th...it better not look the same ...lol :ninja:*


She needs to come back home! Its time


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

73monte said:


> *It's gonna be a year on the 5th...it better not look the same ...lol :ninja:*


I know how you feel Alex. Mine has been gone almost a year and a half, but it's almost done. Well at least the paint. Lol


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

FROM SAN ANTOS TX. :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

FPEREZII said:


> I know how you feel Alex. Mine has been gone almost a year and a half, but it's almost done. Well at least the paint. Lol


No kidding , after the paints done it is going to get the interior done and then after that ..:shh:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

73monte said:


> No kidding , after the paints done it is going to get the interior done and then after that ..:shh:


 DAM HOMIE, THE WORLD GOING 2 END IN 2012.....LOL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:dunno:..I guess we'll have to wait and see


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

IF THE WORLD ENDS B4 U GET UR RIDE BACK...........DOSE HE GIVE U A DISCOUNT ? ? ? LOL


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

MiKLO said:


>


:420:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:werd:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:facepalm:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

MORNING HOMIES, ANY WANT ANY BURNT BISCUITS .LOL :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:barf:


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

73monte said:


> ohh ok, you're the other guy that was riding around besides spinner boy....
> 
> yeah , there's a younger guy that has an all chrome bike with the pump in the back and a 4 inch cylinder in front ...And yes, it worked.


 IM NOT SPINNER BOY ANYMORE!
i finally got some pussy wit my lowrider bike
it was on Texas Relay weekenduffin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Oook then ....I guess :werd:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave: what it do peeps


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

73monte said:


> :wave: what it do peeps










 WHATS UP 2 U HOMIE.:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> WHATS UP 2 U HOMIE.:wave:


do you have a picture for everything ?? :loco:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

ATX said:


> IM NOT SPINNER BOY ANYMORE!
> i finally got some pussy wit my lowrider bike
> it was on Texas Relay weekenduffin:


:roflmao::roflmao::rofl:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> :wave: what it do peeps


what up Alex.


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:uffin:uffin::biggrin:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

73monte said:


> do you have a picture for everything ?? :loco:


 LOL, YES I DO. . .ONLY BE CAUSE IM NOT ALOUD 2 HAVE A FACEBOOK :nosad:.







LOL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> LOL, YES I DO. . .ONLY BE CAUSE IM NOT ALOUD 2 HAVE A FACEBOOK :nosad:.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why not ??


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

73monte said:


> why not ??


 BECAUSE OF MY MEAN ASS WIFE LOL AND 2 MANY ''X'S '' LOL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao::roflmao::twak:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:facepalm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

]










:nicoderm:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats going on everyone..


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

:wave:uffin::wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

it's Monday .


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

4 MORE DAY INTILL FRIDAY AGUIN ....


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have not been out in a while, i will be there.........hope i dont get called out:x:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Cut N 3's said:


> Have not been out in a while, i will be there.........hope i dont get called out:x:


me neither!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Cut N 3's said:


> Have not been out in a while, i will be there.........hope i dont get called out:x:


You probably will now ...and by Roy too :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

Dam I couldnt find no one to ride with at this saturday's cruise......
At least il get to show up and watch the movie and take my bike....


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

73monte said:


> You probably will now ...and by Roy too :rofl: :rofl:


haha!! i just may hop on everyone!! jk jk!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> You probably will now ...and by Roy too :rofl: :rofl:


lol I was meanin to say called out to come into work. but who ever hops on me, i got a new set of batteries.....n a lot of chorme unders to show off.


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Cut N 3's said:


> lol I was meanin to say called out to come into work. but who ever hops on me, i got a new set of batteries.....n a lot of chorme unders to show off.


thats whats up!


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Cut N 3's said:


> lol I was meanin to say called out to come into work. but who ever hops on me, i got a new set of batteries.....n a lot of chorme unders to show off.


:shh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Cut N 3's said:


> lol I was meanin to say called out to come into work. but who ever hops on me, i got a new set of batteries.....n a lot of chorme unders to show off.


 Ummm ....I have seen you try to hop the cutty and the caddy and you don't have rhythm ...:rimshot:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Pure Lowridin said:


> Dam I couldnt find no one to ride with at this saturday's cruise......
> At least il get to show up and watch the movie and take my bike....


that's cool , sense I don't have my ride I'm taking my kids bike and pedal car :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

Sweet_Daddy_21 said:


> haha!! i just may hop on everyone!! jk jk!



:drama:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:run:_* TTT *_


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

See everyone out there at tonights movie night cruise......


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> Ummm ....I have seen you try to hop the cutty and the caddy and you don't have rhythm ...:rimshot:


shuuuuh just don't tell nobody else! lol


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

Cut N 3's said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::rofl:


 at least im notta sellout like you- lying to me saying you were gonna sell me a custom seat and you never did. you ended up sellin it to someone else. and I feel alot better since I got some Im not sexually frustrated like all the other lowrider bike heads out there HAHA I MADE MY DREAM COME TRUE! didnt have to use a car either


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

73monte said:


> Oook then ....I guess :werd:


 YOU GUESS? wat do you mean you guess? wat are you guessing about?:dunno:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

ATX said:


> at least im notta sellout like you- lying to me saying you were gonna sell me a custom seat and you never did. you ended up sellin it to someone else. and I feel alot better since I got some Im not sexually frustrated like all the other lowrider bike heads out there HAHA I MADE MY DREAM COME TRUE! didnt have to use a car either


A sellout?????? How am i a sellout. U better look dat term up homeboy, Money Talks and u didnt have it. Thats not sellin out, thats cashin in. Anit nuttin sellin out over here, im True to lowriding and haven soldout to NO BIG WHEELS, EURO, or nottings and i aint ridings bikes nether, Step ur game up and get on my level!!!!! u doin shit i was doin in high school. U Got something negiative to say about me, Come see me and get it off ur chest. im not hard to talk to.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

hno:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Had a great time, glad I was able to make it. :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

FPEREZII said:


> Had a great time, glad I was able to make it. :biggrin:


good seeing u Flex, dat blazer was nice.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

its was one of da coolest weekns this year, n its how it should be. its great seeing everybody out n fights, no laws messing with us, no wheels messing shit up. Can't say da same bout da heat, wanted to go home n take two showers lol


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Cut N 3's said:


> good seeing u Flex, dat blazer was nice.


Thanks, good to see everyone.


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

Cut N 3's said:


> wanted to go home n take two showers lol


Ha ha. Maybe it was best that I forgot about it.


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Cut N 3's said:


> good seeing u Flex, dat blazer was nice.


x2


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

Here's a bunch that "made the cut" from a show I did last year here in ATX. I don't know whose cars these are, so I'm sure a bunch of y'all will recognize your own ride and/or yourself. Hit me up if you like what you see and you want to do a shoot. Click on the thumbnail/image tosee a large sized one.


















*Panorama*


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

*This one is my favorite.*


*
A second place favorite*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

yea that's Lola's show after i got back from Vegas. i see my Cadi there


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

WHATS UP HOMIES, NICE PICS.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ATX said:


> YOU GUESS? wat do you mean you guess? wat are you guessing about?:dunno:


Im guessing that you're still a BOY..spineless boy . You couldn't even look me in the face at the Top Notch when you were talking your spy pictures of my son's bike .Your far from being a man ,just cause you got you some pussy doesn't mean that you are a man .sooo stop hiding behind your computer and crying to your mom and grow some ...And then come talk to me like a man .


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

FPEREZII said:


> Had a great time, glad I was able to make it. :biggrin:


:thumbsup:it was good to see you again . :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:ninja: :finger:


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

Cut N 3's said:


> yea that's Lola's show after i got back from Vegas. i see my Cadi there


Yup, that was it. I like the paint scheme btw.


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

ANY OF U HOMIES HITTING UP THE ROLLERZ ONLY SHOW ON JULY 8 IN SAN ANTOS


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

73monte said:


> :thumbsup:it was good to see you again . :thumbsup:


Same here bro, can't wait to do it again. :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> ANY OF U HOMIES HITTING UP THE ROLLERZ ONLY SHOW ON JULY 8 IN SAN ANTOS


:nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

Yup I see myself in that pic walkin with the blue bike

Nice pics....


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

Stradale said:


> *This one is my favorite.*
> 
> 
> *
> A second place favorite*



nice pics!!!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Stradale said:


> Yup, that was it. I like the paint scheme btw.


thanks car was painted by DOC himself almost about 6 or 7 years ago


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*Nice pics Roy...:thumbsup:*


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WHATS UP BRO JUST STOPPING BUY TO SHOW THE LOVE


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:facepalm:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

:facepalm: DOUBLE SLAP :facepalm: LOL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:twak:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*what's up Felix ...you back on the boat already ... :wave:*


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

TTT :cooL:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

73monte said:


> *what's up Felix ...you back on the boat already ... :wave:*


Yep, and ready to get off aleady. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* I bet you are after that lowrider weekend ...I didn't want it to end either . That lit the fire for me to get on the painter ass to finish my car .*


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

I know what you mean Alex, I got mine back now just to put it all back together. I can't wait to bust out the whole line up. :biggrin:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

FPEREZII said:


> I know what you mean Alex, I got mine back now just to put it all back together. I can't wait to bust out the whole line up. :biggrin:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

Does anybody know if this saturday14th is that one lowrider get together again downtown? I heard it was for that one guy thats going on surgery....but im not sure if its going to happen?........


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*who's having surgery ...:dunno:*


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

Is this one young guy with a lowrider bike that has a hydraulic pump on it, his mom told me they were gonna do something for him on july 7th & 15th, on the 7th it was gone be from 10:00 pm til like 3:00am?????
And on the 15th at noon for lowrider bikes....

But I havnt heard anything else thats what she told me......just makin sure


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Pure Lowridin said:


> Is this one young guy with a lowrider bike that has a hydraulic pump on it, his mom told me they were gonna do something for him on july 7th & 15th, on the 7th it was gone be from 10:00 pm til like 3:00am?????
> And on the 15th at noon for lowrider bikes....
> 
> But I havnt heard anything else thats what she told me......just makin sure


really ?!? I haven't heard anything ...


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

Me either ever since....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:run::finger:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

Saw a flaked out reddish purplish Lac riding on color matched laces on Congress around 12am. Anyone here? Got pics? Looked nice, even in the dark.


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

:wave:







:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What's up Chuck :wave:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

73monte said:


> What's up Chuck :wave:


 NOT MUCH,JUST WAITTING INTILL FRIDAY 2 GET MY 13'' FOR MY CUTTI. ANY WORD ON UR RIDE


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

What's good guys! :wave:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

ITS SURE IS DEAD IN HERE.....WHERE ALL THE HOMIES AT


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:chuck:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

ITS LIKE A GRAVE YARD IN HERE


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Show in Victoria, pop's & Mean Gene puttin in work! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

FPEREZII said:


> Show in Victoria, pop's & Mean Gene puttin in work! :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> View attachment 515270


ANY MORE PIX HOMIE


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> ANY MORE PIX HOMIE


 Not right now, that was the only one sent to me. I'm still offshore.


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

FPEREZII said:


> Not right now, that was the only one sent to me. I'm still offshore.










WHEN ARE U COMING BACK ???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what is the damn deal peeps the...

nothing on the car , I'm probably going to have to go and regulate his ass ...:twak::guns:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Should be going home by the end of the week. :biggrin: Still have to get my car some what showable for the Corpus show on August 12th. Any body making the trip down? :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:facepalm: another f'n show that I'm going to miss ...


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

73monte said:


> what is the damn deal peeps the...
> 
> nothing on the car , I'm probably going to have to go and regulate his ass ...:twak::guns:


 REGULATERS MOUNT UP .....IF U DO TAKE PIC HOMIE


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

*www.carlospolishing.com*

Specializing Stainless, Aluminum and all types of metal polishing:


Pot Metal









Aluminum










Metal


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Carlos does good work ..


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

73monte said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: Carlos does good work ..


yes he does


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Cut N 3's said:


>


I miss my car ...:tears:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

73monte said:


> I miss my car ...:tears:


What's the word mocking bird, when are you getting it back bro?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:dunno::dunno:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

73monte said:


> :dunno::dunno:


:thumbsdown: Sorry to hear that bro.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

Cut N 3's said:


> yes he does


i got sum stuff there with him


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

mrchavez said:


> i got sum stuff there with him


I think that I've taken a PR plaque to him for ya...:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

73monte said:


> I think that I've taken a PR plaque to him for ya...:thumbsup:


:yes:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Cut N 3's said:


>


Congrats Mr Harper or should i say Mr Majestics


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

IT'S BEEN A MINUTE SINCE I'VE BEEn ON HERE, STOPPING BY N SHOWING SOME LOVE


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

DKM ATX said:


> Congrats Mr Harper or should i say Mr Majestics


:thumbsup:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

WHATS UP 2 MY 512 HOMIES ??? IT'S BEEN A WHILE SINCE I BEEN ON ATX FORM :wave:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

TTT


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

HERE SOME 411 ABOUT A CAR SHOW COMING UP DOWN THERE IN THE 512 ....:thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

^ Been to it couple times, last year's was badassss.....Cant wait for this yrs :thumbsup:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

Pure Lowridin said:


> ^ Been to it couple times, last year's was badassss.....Cant wait for this yrs :thumbsup:


 ITS A CAR SHOW WITH A TWIST.....IM PLANING ON MAKING IT....DO U HAVE ANY PIX FROM LAST YR ???


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

HERE ANOTHER SHOW IM GOING 2 HIT


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

HERE A FEW PIX OF THE SHOW THEY HAD IN SAN MARCOS THIS SATURDAY....THE LAST ONE IS MY 88CUTTI


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:angel:


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> http://i977.photobucket.com/albums/ae255/
> DaDdYTrU3LoV3/IMG_20121006_113703.jpg HERE A FEW PIX OF THE SHOW THEY HAD IN SAN MARCOS THIS SATURDAY....THE LAST ONE IS MY 88CUTTI







:thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> ITS A CAR SHOW WITH A TWIST.....IM PLANING ON MAKING IT....DO U HAVE ANY PIX FROM LAST YR ???


Naw i wish i had, there wasnt many cars but the atmosphere is good


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Vintage Valadez said:


> :angel:


He's gonna be missed.:tears:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

RIP ALEX VARGAS AKA 73monte


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

GOING TO MISS U BRO LOVE U I KNOW U WILL BE RIDING UP IN HEAVEN C U WHEN I GET THERE BRO


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Sr.Castro said:


> View attachment 552219
> 
> GOING TO MISS U BRO LOVE U I KNOW U WILL BE RIDING UP IN HEAVEN C U WHEN I GET THERE BRO


:angel:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

I dont have much words to say, Alex thank you for being there for me thought da hard times, for all da good times, for being a big brotha, a best friend. Showin us all how to be Strong, for show us how to be a family. I take aways so much from being around you and ur family thur out the years, All of car shows and road trips we all shared. I will never forget any of it. U faught da fight to da end. And now u sit on clouds above to watch us continue this life we leave, Daring us to 3 wheel and hop our cars. Thank you for da good times and memories, and for show us brotherhood, family values and what it takes to be REAL LOWRIDER. To my friend my brotha, I will miss you and I love homie.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

juangotti said:


> RIP ALEX VARGAS AKA 73monte


 ? WHAT ? .........IM SORRY FOR ASKING AND IM NOT TRYING 2 DISRESPECT ANY 1, ,,,,,,BUT ARE YA TALKING ABOUT THE HOMIE THAT HAS THIS CAR ??? I NEVER MEET HIM BUT I WOULD HIT HIM UP ON HER ALL THE TIME ??? R.I.P HOMIE


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

wish I coulda apologized to him sooner the war wit SIEGOE from blindside tattoos against me really has fucked me up n alotta things too pero den again his ex clubs members r down wit that hater SIEGOE (it's da truth) so der ain't really much to say.... that's throwed I still gotta watch my back life goes on n now he's Ina better place


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

RIP homie ... u will be missed n remebered


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

rip to the homie alex see ya on the other side...:angel:


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

Honestly..never met the guy, but was at shows with him, n talked to him everynow n then here on lil, but from what i heard from him from his past he was a REAL LOWRIDER , All my respects for him...May he 

Ride In Peace


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

Cut N 3's said:


> I dont have much words to say, Alex thank you for being there for me thought da hard times, for all da good times, for being a big brotha, a best friend. Showin us all how to be Strong, for show us how to be a family. I take aways so much from being around you and ur family thur out the years, All of car shows and road trips we all shared. I will never forget any of it. U faught da fight to da end. And now u sit on clouds above to watch us continue this life we leave, Daring us to 3 wheel and hop our cars. Thank you for da good times and memories, and for show us brotherhood, family values and what it takes to be REAL LOWRIDER. To my friend my brotha, I will miss you and I love homie.


Well said homie........!:angel:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Whats up everybody? I have the biggest favor in the world to ask... The Vargas Family needs to come up with $3800 by tomorrow to pay for Alex Vargas 's services. ANY donations would be GREATLY appreciated. Thank you.....You can paypal your donations to [email protected] and msg me your info along w/ donations and it will be passed along to the family....I will be sure they get it as well as who donated what...thanks Rob Guerrero.

Ok the family has a bank account...it at Wood Forrest Bank at any wal-mart...
Acc#1657388888

Pls anything helps.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Cut N 3's said:


> I dont have much words to say, Alex thank you for being there for me thought da hard times, for all da good times, for being a big brotha, a best friend. Showin us all how to be Strong, for show us how to be a family. I take aways so much from being around you and ur family thur out the years, All of car shows and road trips we all shared. I will never forget any of it. U faught da fight to da end. And now u sit on clouds above to watch us continue this life we leave, Daring us to 3 wheel and hop our cars. Thank you for da good times and memories, and for show us brotherhood, family values and what it takes to be REAL LOWRIDER. To my friend my brotha, I will miss you and I love homie.


Well put Lamark, I know he's "Cruzin" the streets of heaven. Rest in peace brother Alex!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:angel:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

*GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILY. R.I.P. ALEX*:angel:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

*My baby gurl next to "CHOP 73"*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

73monte said:


>


 LETS KEEP THIS FORM N HIS MEMORY ALIVE ! ! ! R,I,P, HOMIE.....SOAR WITH THE EAGLES AND CRUISE WITH THE ANGELS....:tears:


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

..........I'm really goin" to miss my friend........

Our prayers go out to the family..Mona, Manuel, Trini, and Zoe........

.........Gone, but NEVER forgotten.............


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

I just heard today from fellow riders.....I'm so sorry for your loss......


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Mack10 said:


> View attachment 552879
> View attachment 552880
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

Just thought I'd throw this out.

So in short, on Nov 3rd there will be a pre-1948 hot rod car show at get this, Camp Mabry. Don't know what Camp Mabry is? It's military base in Austin. I've seen that people from Tenn, Cal and Neb are coming, not to mention Texas. I will try and be there if an after show show goes on, but I'll be coming in from a photo gig in Bham, I mean Birmingham that afternoon. I'll try and see about going as it looks to be pretty cool. Anyone going and or interested?

Spectators are $10 and gates open for them @ 10am. 
http://hotrodrevolution.com/#

check out the forum for more info about pre-parties and out of towner stuff.
http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=42


----------



## luckyboi64 (Jan 18, 2010)

any one know some one who does any sandblasting not really looking for professional just looking to get a few items blasted...maybe even a section on my car...any help id appreciate it thanks


----------



## elcomateo (Sep 8, 2012)

Cruisin Car Show2012. Even primered and with no interior, Chop 73 was a show favorite.... It was all for u bro... c.i.p. Alex Vargas


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

elcomateo said:


> Cruisin Car Show2012. Even primered and with no interior, Chop 73 was a show favorite.... It was all for u bro... c.i.p. Alex Vargas
> 
> View attachment 571659
> View attachment 571660


;-)


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

Any one know of any old car fields or farms with lots of classic rides in Austin area


----------



## elcomateo (Sep 8, 2012)

I know an old guy down the road from my house. He has 10 acres of cars (for real). He has pretty much anything u can think of. if ur looking for somthing really old. 60's and older mostly. They are all gonna be complete rebuilds. He sometimes has a couple running, but he does want money for the running and the rare. If u got a g or two u'll deffinatly find something to play with. Some are cheaper. He had a complete 53 Chevy coupe(in feb.) that he wanted 4500 for, it ran but needed all paint and interior. It was still there a coulpe months ago. I could go on and on i just start daydreaming when I go into that yard.


----------



## elcomateo (Sep 8, 2012)

The before..... 63 Impala rollin out 2013. Cruisin C.C. ATX


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

So many classic American cars I thought I was in Havanna, Cuba. Tons of sick cars just parked alone side a main thoroughfare. So many cars stacked on the side of the strip just postin' up, people and families in their lawn chairs just chatting, enjoying life and watching the cars go by. I saw a Mater clone from Cars and many other rides I didn't get photos of. Really cool. I knew better, but I took my 50mm prime lense so not too many wide shots, but knowing me I probably would have "isolated" shots like this anyway. Man I'm rusty. Really rusty overall. Shooting hand held night shots and cars made me realize I need to shoot more cars since I forgot how much I miss doing that. The 60 Impalas are gaining in popularity too. I've been out of the car loop for a while though.
































This '60 Impala was stunning. OHHHHHHHH.......This.....this....this.....I'm at a loss for words.




























This Fleetline was *beautiful* and got a lot of attention. 















































Really cool Woody.











Owner of this '68 was cool. "Model" was smart and easy going too.
























































Check the roof on this rod.









Closer look.










Check the floor pan of said hooded roof car.


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

anybody know of a cruise that is supposed to be going on the 20th if so is there a flyer for that ?


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

WHERE EVERYBODY AT??


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

A couple shows this weekend. Both are open shows

*10/20, 2013 - CRUISIN Car Show*
Austin, Texas
Location: Richard Moya Park
Start time: 12:00
Contact Phone: 512-483-1901

I think the Cruisin' show is more lowrider oriented. Little FB event page says it's open to all, but the event pic has lowriders so I'm guessin that's where it's going towards. 


*10/19, 2013 - Gearheads of Buda 5th Annual Car and Bike Show*
Buda, Texas
Location: 15570 IH 35
Contact Phone: 512-300-9148
Website: budagearheads.com

This one has no classes and is open to anyone with $25 

budagearheads.com/docs/2013_carShow_flyer.pdf


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

There are still spots available at Shorty's Lowrider Showcase. We are looking for quality lowriders, if interested email a few pictures and contact info to [email protected] and we'll get back with you. Car & truck entry fee is $75 - - Bike & pedal car entry fee is $55. all entries receive 2 passes to the Autorama from Nov. 28 - Dec.1

Street cars are encouraged to attend the Autorama Outdoor Cruise-In held on Fri. & Sat. from 9am-4pm. entry fee is $50 and includes 2 one day passes, a t-shirt, and a dash plaque. THIS PART IS THROUGH AUTORAMA.

Last year we made a good impact on the people that run Autorama, so this year they are allowing us a lil more space and are moving us a lil closer to the middle. Hopefully we can make this even better and really show them what the lowriders have to offer. For more info call Shorty's Hydraulics @ (713)-880-3119


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

DAM ...WHERE EVERYONE AT ???


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

MAY 18 2014 CHICANO PARK... AUSTIN TX


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

TTT!!


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

BOMBITAS ..STREET HOPPERS..SHOW CARS ...BIKES ...FREE FOOD ...DJ SPINNIN MUSIC..SUNDAY AFTERNOON CHILLIN WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS !


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Ttt..


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

2 months away!!


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

THIS SUNDAY! AUSTIN TX


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

LEGACY CC 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC..


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Augustine_p (Jun 22, 2014)

Is there a weekly meet or anything in Central Austin ? I feel like I've seen some of these cars around town lake east area.


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Some of these rides maybe going out there weekly, .. Not too sure on that, .,. These were taken on our 1st annual picnic back in May


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

LOWERS FOR GBODY, REINFORCED TO HOP, $ 75 if anyone is interested. ..Pm me


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

TRUUCHA DVDS VOL 10-25,(MINUS VOL 17 ). ..15 DVDS. .. AND THE BEST OF LOWRIDER ( 2 DISC SET ), AND LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE 2, $100 IF ANYONE INTERESTED. ..


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Bump


----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

Any hydraulic shops in austin


----------

